# Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung



## Niza (6. Januar 2014)

*Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

*Dies hier ist die Fortsetzung vom alten Diskussionsthread zum Thema Klimawandel.*

*Anthropogen heißt nichts anderes als:*
Der Begriff anthropogen kommt aus dem griechischen.
Einfach gesagt, ist hierbei die Rede von einem vom Menschen verursachten Klimawandel.

*Was ist eigentlich der Klimawandel?*:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dMDQzXvEBTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Einfach erklärt:*
Beim anthropogenen Klimawandel spricht man von einer Erderwärmung, die das globale Klima verändert.
Diese Erderwärmung wird verursacht durch Schadstoffausstoße und den Treibhauseffekt.
Durch diesen Effekt, wird die Wärme, die von der Sonne kommt, in der Atmosphäre gespeichert. 

*Hier sind einige Infos zum Thema Weltklimarat (IPCC)*:
Er wurde 1988 vom "Umweltprogramm der Vereinten Nationen"(UNEP) und der "Weltorganisation für Meteologie"(WMO) als  zwischenstaatliche Institution ins Leben gerufen.
Hier der Link zum IPCC

*Eigene Meinung:*
Ich selber bin der Meinung, dass es einen von Menschen verursachten Klimawandel gibt.
Man sieht es alleine schon, wenn man mal in die Nachrichten schaut oder nach draußen schaut (z.B. Januar 2014 über +10°C) .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Niza (6. Januar 2014)

*(Diskussionsthread) anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hier ist noch ein Video zum Thema Klimawandel:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mF_anaVcCXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danke an ruyven_macaran hierfür

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Kerkilabro (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*

Mein ersten ''Winter'' den ich bei/mit 19 Grad+ erlebe hier in Deutschland. Vorgestern hat es hier sogar gewittert wie an einem schwülen Sommertag. Bin wohl im falschen Film X_x. 
Bei 7 Milliarden Menschen auf dieser Welt ist das von Menschenhand geschaffene Klima durchaus plausibel.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*

So einfach kann man das nicht abtun, HomeboyST.
Es ist nämlich verdammt schwer zu unterscheiden, welche Erwärmung natürliche Gründe hat udn welche vom Menschen verursacht worden sind.
Mit anderen Worten: Wenn zwei sich streiten, liegt die Wahrheit meist irgendwo dazwischen in der Mitte. Sollte sich ja nun auch langsam mal rumgesprochen haben.

Aber selbst, wenn es keinerlei antropogenen Klimawandel gäbe, sollte man sich Gedanken machen. Ich danke da an das gesamte Methan in den Permafrostböden Sibiriens und das Methanhydrat in den Kontinentalschelfs in der Tiefsee, die beide freigesetzt werden, sobald die Temperatur nur ein wenig steigt. Da möchte man am liebsten auch den natürlichen Klimawandel unterdrücken. Vom dann leider doch vorhandenen antropogenen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. Januar 2014)

Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass der Mensch durch extrem hohen Schadstoffausstoß das Klima beeinflusst. Jedoch verstärkt er den Klimawandel und hat ihn nicht "von gestern auf heute" geschaffen. Man sollte vorsichtig sein, wenn man bestimmte Wetterphänomene, wie etwa diesen "Winter" sofort als unmittelbare Folge des Klimawandels abstempelt. 

Ebenfalls habe ich Bedenken an einigen Maßnahmen gegen erhöhten Schadstoffausstoß (Umweltzonen). Allerdings kann es nicht auf Dauer gut sein, wenn Abgase ungefiltert an die Umwelt abgegeben werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



Niza schrieb:


> Einige Wissenschaftler halten den Klimawandel für eine Lüge.



Glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass sich da "Wissenschaftler" zu finden. Selbst diejenigen, die menschliches Einwirken nicht als primäre Ursache sehen, dürften mittlerweile <1% ausmachen (auch wenn man den Eindruck hat, dass diese in nicht-wissenschaftlichen Medien 90% der Aufmerksamkeit bekommen). 



> *Einfach Erklärt:*
> Beim anthropogenen Klimawandel spricht man von einer Erderwärmung, die das globale Klima verändert.
> Diese Erderwärmung wird verursacht durch Schadstoffausstoße und den Treibhauseffekt.
> Durch diesen Effekt, wird die Wärme, die von der Sonne kommt, in der Atmosphäre gespeichert.
> ...



Die Kausalitäten im letzten Satz sind ein Bisschen durcheinander. Schmelzen->Meeresspiegelanstieg->Wetterveränderungen stimmt so nicht ganz. Mal eine Auflistung der größeren Effekte:

Erwärmung -> Wasserausdehnung -> Meeresspiegelanstieg
Erwärmung -> Abschmelzen (langfristig, heute kaum relevant) -> Meeresspiegelanstieg
Erwärmung -> höhere Verdunstung -> Wetteränderung, vor allem der Niederschlagsmuster = neue Wetterextreme
Erwärmung ist unregelmäßig -> Wetteränderung (Niederschlagsmuster und Temperaturen) = neue Wetterextreme
Erwärmung -> mehr Energie in der Athmosphäre -> Beschleunigung von Wetterabläufen -> Verstärkung von Wetterextremen

Es gibt also keinen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Teil Meeresspiegelanstieg und dem Teil Wetteränderung/Klimadestabilisierung, nur die Ausgangsursache "Klimawandel" ist die gleiche. Was man noch ergänzen könnte:

Erwärmung -> Auftauen Permafrost -> Freisetzung von Klimagasen -> mehr Treibhauseffekt -> mehr Erwärmung
Änderung Niederschlagsmuster -> Änderung Vegetation -> (zumindest kurzfristig) reduzierte CO2 Absorption -> mehr Treibhauseffekt -> mehr Erwärmung
Erwärmung -> Abschmelzen (kurzfristig, heute relevant) -> Bodenveränderung (Albedo) -> mehr Erwärmung




> Anregungen und Antworten sind Willkommen.



Wenn wir schon beim Videos sammeln sind: Die, die ich seinerzeit im ersten PCGHX-Politik-Thread verlinkt habe, sind imho weiterhin aktuell und mit das Beste, was ich bislang zum Thema gesehen habe. (Vor allem weil sie sich nicht nur darauf konzentrieren, das Klima in 2 Sätzen erklären zu wollen -was eh nicht klappt-, sondern auch darauf eingehen, wie man eigentlich brauchbare Quellen erkennen und auch bei unklarer Situation eine brauchbare Entscheidung trifft.) 




HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und so langsam sollte sich ja auch rumgesprochen haben das die Wetterdaten welche wir bekommen wegen des angeblichen Klimaschutzes ( Um neue Steuereinnahmen zu generieren )
> massiv gefälscht waren um deren Bild eines Klimawandels zu vermitteln. ( Kyoto Protokoll usw )
> 
> Der einzige anthropogene Klimawandel welcher stattfindet ist der "gewünsche" welcher mit
> ...


 
Hat sich nicht rumgesprochen, weswegen du bitte zügig wissenschaftlich fundierte Belege für deine hoch provokativen Behauptungen verlinkst. (und, nur ums gleich zu sagen: Youtubeclips von Verschwörungstheoretikern gehören nicht dazu. Veröffentlichungen in namenhaften Journals schon eher.)



			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> 4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge
> 
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> ...
> - den Diskussionsverlauf stören (z. B. pauschale und/oder provozierende Aussagen ohne adäquate Begründung/Argumentation).


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*

gibt es nicht bereits einen Klima Thread?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*

unzählige.
Aber keinen "Sammelthread"


----------



## Niza (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass sich da "Wissenschaftler" zu finden. Selbst diejenigen, die menschliches Einwirken nicht als primäre Ursache sehen, dürften mittlerweile <1% ausmachen (auch wenn man den Eindruck hat, dass diese in nicht-wissenschaftlichen Medien 90% der Aufmerksamkeit bekommen).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danek für die hinweise und Ideen
Ich werde verscuhen den Thread zu ändern.



Threshold schrieb:


> gibt es nicht bereits einen Klima Thread?


 
Jap den Alten.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...haft/128578-anthropogener-klimawandel-20.html

Allerdings Fehlen dort irgendwie die Einleitung.
Außerdem ein paar Erklörungen wie z.B. was ist anthropogen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> unzählige.
> Aber keinen "Sammelthread"


 
Das Thema ist sehr komplex und immer noch in der Erforschung.
Da muss dann aber viel gesammelt werden.


----------



## debalz (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*

Ein Beispiel für anthropogene Klimaveränderung kann im Sommer jeder selbst erfahren - der Temperaturunterschied von versiegelten zu unversiegelten Flächen ist erheblich; das spürt man wenn man an einem heißen Tag von der Stadt aufs Land fährt oder einfach von der Straße in einen Park wechselt; darüber hinaus hat die Versiegelung auch negative Effekte auf das Grundwasser, aber das ist etwas ot. Alleine Deutschland versiegelt täglich zwischen 70 und 80 ha für den Bau von Verkehrsanlagen, Gewerbe- und Siedlungsflächen etc. Das dies im Zusammenspiel mit anderen anthropogenen Ursachen nicht ohne Effekt auf zumindest unser Klima sein kann sollte einleuchten. Eine genaue quantitative Abschätzung der Einflussnahme des Menschen auf das Klima ist allerdings schwierig, da sich natürlichen Vorgänge (Eiszeiten, ...) und anthropogenen Klimaänderungen überlagern.

Weitere Beispiele für menschliche Aktivitäten die das Klima verändern (Anthropogene Ursachen


Veränderungen der Erdoberfläche: Umwandlung von  Natur- in Kulturlandschaften (Einführung und Ausbreitung der  Landwirtschaft, die vor allem mit flächenhaften Waldrodungen  einhergeht);
weitere Eingriffe in den Wärme- und  Energiehaushalt auf der Erdoberfläche: Abwärme durch Heizung von  Gebäuden, Abgasen von Industrieanlagen, Abwässer;
Eingriffe in den Wasserhaushalt: Wassernutzung für gewerbliche, industrielle und persönliche Zwecke;
Veränderung der chemischen Zusammensetzung der  Atmosphäre durch Nutzung fossiler Energieträger, Waldrodungen, Verkehr  und damit verbundener Emissionen von Spurengasen und Aerosolen in die  Atmosphäre.
Und hört mir auf mit Chemtrails, entsiegelt lieber eure Hofeinfahrt, esst lokale Nahrungsmittel und fahrt mehr ÖPNV anstatt die Verantwortung auf "die da oben" zu schieben.


----------



## Niza (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*

@ruyven_macaran

Der Text wurde überarbeitet.
Ich habe allerdings die Videos nicht gefunden, die ich sicherlich gerne übernehmen würde.
So müsste es schon besser sein.

*EDIT:*
Schaut doch mal Nachrichten und seht, was in der Welt los ist,

In USA und Kanada sind rekord Schneestürme und eisige Rekordtemperaturen.
Grtoßbritanien wird von Stürmen und extrem Wetterlagen heimgesucht.
Australien hat mit hitzerekorden und Waldbränden zu Kämpfen.
Ständig hört man in den Nachrichten, das irgendwelche Wetterrekorde gebrochen wurden.
Wem das nicht zu denken gibt

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich vermisse den Schnee und den Winter
Immer nur 10°C+ und Sturm und Regen nervt irgendwann.

Ihr könnt sagen, was ihr wollt, aber das Wetter draußen ist Herbst oder Frühling , aber kein Winter.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*

Schneestürme hat es aber auch schon früher in Kanada und den USA geben, sogar noch schnlimmere, sie wurden nur nicht meteorologisch aufgezeichnet, das gleiche gilt für GB, Australien etc.
Man muß bedenken, das wie 16hundertschießmichtot eine Minieiszeit hatten und seit dem die Erde kontinuierlich wärmer wird.
So richtige antropogene Klimaerwärmung gibt es wenn dann aber erst seit der Industrialisierung, als Mitte des 19. Jahrhundert.
Die Frage ist also, inwie weit beschleunigt sich die Erderwärmung von selbst seit dem 17. Jahrhundert durch zB Freisetzen von Klimarelevanten Gasen und was kommt vom Menschen oben drauf.

Abgesehen davon gelten zwei Dinge:
1. Es war schon mal deutlich heißer auf der Erde, etwa zur Zeit der Dinos. Das Leben hat überlebt.
2. Selbst wenn wir es mit dem antropogenen Klimawandel übertreiben, die Pole schmelzen etc, so wird der Mensch und vielleicht 80 oder 90% der Tier- und Pflanzenwelt aussterben. Aber das Leben findet immer einen Weg, irgendwas wird wieder überleben.

Wieviele Experten sagen, wir könnten einen Asteroideneinschlag wie er wohl am Ende der Dinos stattfand nicht überleben? Wie viele sehen im Ausbruch eines Supervulkan das Ende der Menschheit?
Sie haben wohl recht, aber es bedeute nicht das Ende allen Lebens auf der Erde. Nach den Dinos kamen die Säugetieren und anch uns kommen vielleicht die Insekten.

Wir sollten uns darüber klar sein, das wir den Umweltschutz nicht betreiben, um den letzten sibirischen Tiger zu retten, sondern das wir dies tun müssen, um unser eigenes Überleben zu sichern, das der menschlichen Rasse.
Wenn wir das nicht schaffen, dann ist es der Mensch auch nicht wert viel länger auf diesem Planeten zu verweilen, ein Wesen, das nicht nur das tötet, was es akut zum überleben braucht, ein Wesen, das sich auf dem Planeten breit macht, wie ein Virus, ein Wesen, des Anzahl nicht durch natürliche Feinde, Verletzungen und Krankheiten auf einem stabilen, niedrigen Niveau gehalten wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



Niza schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> 
> Der Text wurde überarbeitet.
> Ich habe allerdings die Videos nicht gefunden, die ich sicherlich gerne übernehmen würde.
> So müsste es schon besser sein.




Sorry, habe die Tags vermasselt, eigentlich hätte da ein Link stehen sollen:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim Videos sammeln sind: Die, die ich seinerzeit im ersten PCGHX-Politik-Thread verlinkt habe, sind imho weiterhin aktuell und mit das Beste, was ich bislang zum Thema gesehen habe. (Vor allem weil sie sich nicht nur darauf konzentrieren, das Klima in 2 Sätzen erklären zu wollen -was eh nicht klappt-, sondern auch darauf eingehen, wie man eigentlich brauchbare Quellen erkennen und auch bei unklarer Situation eine brauchbare Entscheidung trifft.)


 



> Ihr könnt sagen, was ihr wollt, aber das Wetter draußen ist Herbst oder Frühling , aber kein Winter.



Für S-H ist morgen Sommerwetter (13°C, Regen) angekündigt. 




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon gelten zwei Dinge:
> 1. Es war schon mal deutlich heißer auf der Erde, etwa zur Zeit der Dinos. Das Leben hat überlebt.



Ein großer Teil der Arten nicht.



> 2. Selbst wenn wir es mit dem antropogenen Klimawandel übertreiben, die Pole schmelzen etc, so wird der Mensch und vielleicht 80 oder 90% der Tier- und Pflanzenwelt aussterben. Aber das Leben findet immer einen Weg, irgendwas wird wieder überleben.



Anzunehmen. Klingt aber trotzdem nicht erstrebenswert.
(Wobei ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass der Klimwandel auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hat, _Homo sapiens_ zu beseitigen. Er wird für viele Arten, die von der Menschheit an den Rand der Ausrottung getrieben wurden, den letzten Stoß geben - aber größere Teile der Menschheit leben ja ohnehin nicht mehr von natürlich vorkommenden Arten. Die Gefahr für uns liegt auf einer ganz anderen Ebene, denn unsere Zivilisation kämpft schon schwer damit, wenn ein paar Millionen Menschen ihre Lebensgrundlage verlieren. 1-2 Milliarden Flüchtlinge werden zum globalen Kollaps führen)


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*

Viele Arten müssen auch nicht überleben, um zu gewährleisten, das überhaupt noch was kreuch und fleucht 

Es stimmt zwar, das der Großteil der Menschheit nicht mehr von natürlich vorkommenden Arten lebt und das wir ein riesiges Flüchtlingsproblem bekommen, wenn sich die Wüsten weiter ausbreiten, wenn der Wasserspielge steigt etc.
Die fruchtbaren Gebiete werden schrumpfen und sich mehr Menschen in diesen Gebieten aufhalten. Wenn man dann noch liest, das der WWF sagt, das wir aktuelle etwa 1,5 Erden bräuchten und in nicht mal einer Generation etwa 2, allein vom Rohstoffverbrauch her, na dann halleluja!
Aber ganz ehrlich, es mag hart und unmenschlich klingen, aber dann bekommen wir halt einen dritten Weltkrieg, um Rohstoffe, um Nahrungsmittel, um fruchtbares Land, der die Anzahl der weltweit lebenden Menschen auf ein hoffentlich gesundes Maß zurückstellt, sagen wir vielleicht 1 Millarde. Und vielleicht auch technologisch ins Mittelalter. Bliebe nur zu hoffen, das man danach den richtigen Weg geht, also beim Neuaufbau auf fossile Brennstoffe verzichtet und das es keine erneute Bevölkerungsexplosion gibt.
Natürlich ist auh das nicht erstrebenswert, aber ich sehe zur Zeit nicht, wie der Mensch weitermachen könnte, ohne das was passiert.


----------



## Niza (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry, habe die Tags vermasselt, eigentlich hätte da ein Link stehen sollen:


 
kein Problem.

habe es übernommen.



Niza schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Video zum Thema Klimawandel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du meintest nur dieses Video richtig ?


Das andere, was verlinkt war, geht leider nicht mehr.
YouTube

PS:
Ich bin leider nicht so gut in englisch. 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*

Yup, das Video war gemeint. Vom gleichen Autor gibts zwar auch noch eine ausführlichere Fassung als iirc Dreiteiler und nochmal knapp zwei Dutzend Anhänge, aber die findet man ja dann in Youtube, wenn man zuviel Freizeit hat. Der Link im alten Thread führte nur ganz allgemein in einen Bereich des alten PCG(H)-Forums, dass es natürlich nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Niza (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Viele Arten müssen auch nicht überleben, um zu gewährleisten, das überhaupt noch was kreuch und fleucht
> 
> Es stimmt zwar, das der Großteil der Menschheit nicht mehr von natürlich vorkommenden Arten lebt und das wir ein riesiges Flüchtlingsproblem bekommen, wenn sich die Wüsten weiter ausbreiten, wenn der Wasserspielge steigt etc.
> Die fruchtbaren Gebiete werden schrumpfen und sich mehr Menschen in diesen Gebieten aufhalten. Wenn man dann noch liest, das der WWF sagt, das wir aktuelle etwa 1,5 Erden bräuchten und in nicht mal einer Generation etwa 2, allein vom Rohstoffverbrauch her, na dann halleluja!
> ...



Also ein Dritter Weltkrieg wäre grauenhaft.
Kriege sind etwas, was mMn abgeschafft werden sollte.
dann hätten wir auch genug Geld fürs Klima.

Der Tod ist des Menschen Feindes. Und niemand will einen Angehörigen durch den Tod verlieren. Besonders nicht durch den Krieg.
Ich sehe das Leben als etwas kostbares, was es zu schützen gilt.
Und genau so gilt es auch, das klima zu schützten. Auch für künftige Generationen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Uter (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



Niza schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel schreitet immer weiter voran.
> Da sind die aller meisten Wissenschaftler sich einig.


Naja. Stillstand der Temperatur: Erklärungen für Pause der Klimaerwärmung - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Das soll nicht heißen, dass sich das Klima ändert (das tut es immer) oder dass der Mensch keinen Einfluss hat (den hat er definitiv), es soll nur zeigen, dass viele unserer persönlichen Beobachtungen nicht wissenschaftlich sind, denn selbst ältere Leute beziehen sich mit ihren Erfahrungen v.a. auf die letzten paar Jahre bzw. auf Extremsituationen vor längerer Zeit. Deshalb die bitte an alle wissenschaftlich zu diskutieren und weniger über eigene Erfahrungen zu argumentieren, ein Menschenleben sagt über das weltweite Klima nunmal gar nichts aus. 



Niza schrieb:


> Es treten (zumindest  kurzfristig) reduzierte CO2 Adsorptionen auf. Die Folge sind die Erhöhung des Treibhauseffektes und der Erderwärmung.


Beleg? Ich persönlich hab noch keine einzige Arbeit/Quelle gesehen, die die CO2-Adsorption in allen Bereichen gut darstellt und mit den Ursachen verknüpft. Werden durch auftauenden Permafrostboden aktuell mehr Treibhausgase frei als durch die etwas besseren Bedingungen im Meer wieder gebunden werden? Werden mehr oder weniger Treibhausgase dadurch frei oder durch die direkte Abholzung von Wäldern durch den Mensch, was man deutlich einfacher ändern könnte. Das sind die Fragen, die man sich imo hier stellen muss.
Die Freisetzsbedingungen von Treibhausgasen sind ziemlich gut erforscht und relativ einfach. Die Adsorptionsbedingungen nicht.



Niza schrieb:


> *Zu den Treibhausgasen zählen:*
> CO2 Kohlenstoffdioxid
> CO4 Methan
> F-Gase Fluorchlorkohlenwasserstoffe


Ich finde eine Definition über polare Bindungen eleganter. Sie erklärt dann auch warum z.B. O3 ein Treibhausgas ist und O2 nicht.



Niza schrieb:


> Anregungen und Antworten sind Willkommen.


 Temperaturverläufe wären imo noch interessant. Im Idealfall seit:
- der Erdentstehung
- dem sesshaftwerden der Menschen
- der Industriellen Revolution



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein großer Teil der Arten nicht.


In einem vergleichbaren Artensterben befinden wir uns vermutlich aktuell auch schon...


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Wobei ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass der Klimwandel auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hat, _Homo sapiens_ zu beseitigen. Er wird für viele Arten, die von der Menschheit an den Rand der Ausrottung getrieben wurden, den letzten Stoß geben - aber größere Teile der Menschheit leben ja ohnehin nicht mehr von natürlich vorkommenden Arten.


 
Dazu ein blöder Witz.

Treffen sich zwei Planeten.
Meint der erste.
"Du man. Du siehst echt schlecht aus. Was ist los?
Der Zweite:
"Ich weiß. Ich fühle mich wirklich nicht gut. Ich habe Homo Sapiens. Echt furchtbar."
Der Erste:
"Keine Sorge. Die Krankheit geht von selbst wieder weg."

Die Erdoberfläche und damit auch das Klima verändern sich ständig. Der Mensch trägt halt inzwischen seinen Anteil dazu bei.
Aber was tatsächlich in 100 oder 500 Jahren sein wird weiß keiner. Ich finde die "Experten" immer lustig die dann vorhersagen tätigen wie es in Deutschland in 200 Jahren sein wird.


----------



## Niza (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*

Wäre Jemand bereit diesen Sammelthread zu übernehmen ?Ich bräuchte Jemanden, der es weiter machen würde und genug Zeit dafür hat.
Mir macht meine Familie gerade die Hölle heiß, weil ich zu viel hier bin.
Ich gehe mal lieber nicht in die Details.
Damit wird es für mich leider zuviel.
Der Grundstein ist aber gelegt.

Danke trotzdem für eure gute Zusammenarbeit.



Uter schrieb:


> Naja. Stillstand der Temperatur: Erklärungen für Pause der Klimaerwärmung - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Das soll nicht heißen, dass sich das Klima ändert (das tut es immer) oder dass der Mensch keinen Einfluss hat (den hat er definitiv), es soll nur zeigen, dass viele unserer persönlichen Beobachtungen nicht wissenschaftlich sind, denn selbst ältere Leute beziehen sich mit ihren Erfahrungen v.a. auf die letzten paar Jahre bzw. auf Extremsituationen vor längerer Zeit. Deshalb die bitte an alle wissenschaftlich zu diskutieren und weniger über eigene Erfahrungen zu argumentieren, ein Menschenleben sagt über das weltweite Klima nunmal gar nichts aus.



Wurde auf jedenfall überarbeitet
*wurde verändert:*

"Der Klimawandel schreitet immer weiter voran.
Auch wenn es über machen Zeiträume nur langsam ist oder stockt.

Die meisten Wissenschaftler sind sich einig, dass es den Klimawandel gibt."

Vielleicht nahm sie über einen zeitraum eine Pause ein.
Da heißt aber nicht, dass diese Pause endlos ist.
Quelle:
Klima: Keine Pause der Erderwärmung durch Temperatur in der Arktis - SPIEGEL ONLINE







Uter schrieb:


> Beleg? Ich persönlich hab noch keine einzige Arbeit/Quelle gesehen, die die CO2-Adsorption in allen Bereichen gut darstellt und mit den Ursachen verknüpft. Werden durch auftauenden Permafrostboden aktuell mehr Treibhausgase frei als durch die etwas besseren Bedingungen im Meer wieder gebunden werden? Werden mehr oder weniger Treibhausgase dadurch frei oder durch die direkte Abholzung von Wäldern durch den Mensch, was man deutlich einfacher ändern könnte. Das sind die Fragen, die man sich imo hier stellen muss.
> Die Freisetzsbedingungen von Treibhausgasen sind ziemlich gut erforscht und relativ einfach. Die Adsorptionsbedingungen nicht.


ok
Das wurde hiermit entfernt


Uter schrieb:


> Ich finde eine Definition über polare Bindungen eleganter. Sie erklärt dann auch warum z.B. O3 ein Treibhausgas ist und O2 nicht.



Was sind den polare Bindungen? Ich habe leider nicht viel bis gar keine Ahnung von diesem Thema.
Leider.



Uter schrieb:


> Temperaturverläufe wären imo noch interessant. Im Idealfall seit:
> - der Erdentstehung
> - dem sesshaftwerden der Menschen
> - der Industriellen Revolution



Dass Problem ist hier, das es damals noch keine Temperaturaufzeichnungen gab.

Eine Wissenschaftlich genaue Angabe ist sehr sehr schwer zu finden.

Und wenn man sie findet, dann heißt es nicht , das sie Wissenschaftlich genau sind.
Die Erkenntnisse der Wissenschaft machen Fortschritte. So kann es auch zu Fehlern kommen.

Es konnte keiner nachmessen.
Also leider schwer zu realiesieren.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



Uter schrieb:


> Beleg? Ich persönlich hab noch keine einzige Arbeit/Quelle gesehen, die die CO2-Adsorption in allen Bereichen gut darstellt und mit den Ursachen verknüpft.



Vermutlich bezieht er sich auf meine Aussage, dass mit einem Rückgang der Vegetation eine Abnahme der biogenen CO2-Bindung zu erwarten ist. Und das Störungen (wie sie der Klimawandel nun einmal ist) zu einer verringerten Produktivität von Ökosystemen führen, ist seit längerem (und auch unabhängig vom Klimawandel) bekannt. Ebenso trivial ist die Feststellung, dass die Verschiebung von Niederschlagsgebieten schneller vorranschreitet, als die Sukzession der Ökosysteme hinterhekommt, so dass mittelfristig nicht nur eine geringere Leistung pro etablierten Biotop, sondern auch noch eine geringere Zahl etablierter Biotope pro potentiell vorhandener Fläche zur Verfügung stehen.



> Werden durch auftauenden Permafrostboden aktuell mehr Treibhausgase frei als durch die etwas besseren Bedingungen im Meer wieder gebunden werden?



Wo werden bitte schön bessere Bedingungen für Bindung im Meer erwartet? Eigentlich ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Wärme kann die Produktivität nicht nenneswert steigern, spätestens mit steigender Versauerung ist aber eine Abnahme zu erwarten. Dazu kommt, dass die bisherigen Aufnahmeprozesse primär physikalischer Natur waren und durch Sättigungseffekte gebremst werden.
Die Methanfreisetzungen aus Permafrostböden lassen sich dagegen kaum kompensieren - dazu ist Methan ein viel zu wirkungsvolles Treibhausgas.



> Ich finde eine Definition über polare Bindungen eleganter. Sie erklärt dann auch warum z.B. O3 ein Treibhausgas ist und O2 nicht.



Eine rein chemische Betrachtung passt nicht auf die Bedingungen in der Athmosphäre. Z.B. H2O ist an und für sich ein sehr gutes Treibhausgas, zusätzlicher Wasserdampf hat unter den herrschenden Bedingungen aber ein nur geringes Potential für zusätzliche Erwärmung und die höhere Wolkenbildungsrate könnte sogar eine der wenigen negativen Rückkopplungen draus machen.




Niza schrieb:


> *Wäre Jemand bereit diesen Sammelthread zu übernehmen ?
> *



Ich denke nicht. Es hat schließlich einen guten Grund, warum bislang niemand einen erstellt hat und jede zweite Bezugnahme auf dieses Thema derart ausartete, dass reihenweise Thread-Splits nötig wurden. Sowas muss man sich überlegen, bevor man einen Sammelthread startet 
Wir können diesen hier aber einfach als Diskussionsthread laufen lassen, korrigiere aber bitte noch etwaige Fehler in deinem Startpost bzw. entferne strittige Passagen.


----------



## Niza (6. Januar 2014)

*anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht. Es hat schließlich einen guten Grund, warum bislang niemand einen erstellt hat und jede zweite Bezugnahme auf dieses Thema derart ausartete, dass reihenweise Thread-Splits nötig wurden. Sowas muss man sich überlegen, bevor man einen Sammelthread startet
> Wir können diesen hier aber einfach als Diskussionsthread laufen lassen, korrigiere aber bitte noch etwaige Fehler in deinem Startpost bzw. entferne strittige Passagen.



Jetzt weiß ich auch warum es keiner gemacht hat.
Ab jetzt ist es kein Sammelthread mehr , sondern ein Diskussionsthread .
Habe ihn nun überarbeitet.


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## IqpI (6. Januar 2014)

Ich finde es krass, wie viele leute abstreiten der Mensch sei an diesem klimaextrem nur geringfügig schuld. 
Es gibt den natürlichen Klimawandel, dieser besteht aber aus Jahrtausenden langen Zyklen! 
Ich hatte den KW als Unterthema meiner Seminar Arbeit und bin selbst zu dem Schluss gekommen, der Mensch trägt schuld! Das Klima ändert sich nicht eben in 50-100 Jahren so rapide! Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Mensch jährlich Unmengen an co2 in die Luft pustet und sich dadurch die emmisionen durch besagtes auftaun von Permafrost stark erweitern (man schätzt alleine in der nördlichen halbkugel 1000 gigatonnen co2 im Permafrost, ungeachtet eingefrorener Mikroorganismen die es verstärken). 

Wer will wem weis machen, dass wir nur "eine kleine Teilschuld" haben? Wer glaubt so einem ammenmärchen? Ich hoffe doch niemand. Es muss sich was ändern, sonst ist diese Welt in ein paar decaden oder Jahrhunderten nicht mehr lebenswert u d nicht mehr lebengebend.

Von mir aus kann man gern mehr darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Niza (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



IqpI schrieb:


> Ich finde es krass, wie viele leute abstreiten der Mensch sei an diesem klimaextrem nur geringfügig schuld.
> Es gibt den natürlichen Klimawandel, dieser besteht aber aus Jahrtausenden langen Zyklen!
> Ich hatte den KW als Unterthema meiner Seminar Arbeit und bin selbst zu dem Schluss gekommen, der Mensch trägt schuld! Das Klima ändert sich nicht eben in 50-100 Jahren so rapide! Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Mensch jährlich Unmengen an co2 in die Luft pustet und sich dadurch die emmisionen durch besagtes auftaun von Permafrost stark erweitern (man schätzt alleine in der nördlichen halbkugel 1000 gigatonnen co2 im Permafrost, ungeachtet eingefrorener Mikroorganismen die es verstärken).
> 
> ...



1000 Gigatonnen ist schon ordentlich was.

Also du hast recht, es muss sich was ändern .

Die Frage ist aber was ?

Was kann man jetzt noch machen und lohnt es sich überhaupt noch?
Oder ist es schon zu spät.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Seeefe (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nunja, das wir Menschen natürlichen mehr zum Klimawandel beitragen, als andere Lebensformen auf unserer Erde, ist klar. Aber das Klima würde sich auch ohne uns verändern. 

Wie lange werden Wetterdaten aufgezeichnet? Seit 100 jahren? Seit 200 Jahren? Irgendwie so lang doch schon. Im Vergleich zum Alter unserer Erde also nichts. 

Wetterextreme gab es schon vor den Menschen, sogar wesentlich heftigere, die die Menschheit mehrmals hintereinander hätten töten können  

In naher Zukunft stehen wir eh vor anderen Problemen, als den Wetterextremen.  

Zum einen wächst die Menschheit immer weiter an, zum anderen wird in naher Zukunft das Öl knapp. 


Und natürlich scheint es so, als würde das Wetter immer extremer werden, tuts mE auch, aber ob das nur am Menschen liegt  ich glaube eher weniger.


----------



## Buddi84 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nach einer diskussionsgrundlage klingt das bei dir nicht gerade. "Ammenmärchen" etc. Das klingt nach überzeugung richtig zu liegen, worüber dann noch diskutieren!?

Es ist ein fakt dass sich die temperaturen immer ändern werden, ob mit mensch oder ohne.
Es ist fakt dass es schon deutlich wärmere perioden gab (ohne eis an nord-südpol) und auch deutlich kältere.
Es ist ein fakt, dass es in manchen perioden kälter war obwohl der co2 anteil um den faktor 20 höher lag.
Es ist ein fakt dass der mensch sich zu wichtig nimmt und meint alles beherrschen bzw. beeinflussen zu können.
Die sonne als wichtigster wärmelieferant strahlt nicht konstant, sondern schwankt in ihrer leistung, das wird gern vergessen.

Es geht wie bei allem lediglich um geld. Mit der klimahysterie kann man den bürger wunderbar melken, co2 besteuerung, eeg umlage (mitlerweile 7 cent/kwh) und was da noch alles kommen mag.

Was mich beim lesen wunderte, es wurde ein anderer beweis als youtube verlangt wenn man nicht die gleiche meinung teilt wie hier erwünscht. Zum bekräftigen, der mensch sei schuld, reicht es aber aus?! 

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass ich hier wie so oft gegen den strom schwimme und nicht das wiedergebe, was einem die medien tagein tagaus weismachen wollen. Nur weil eine lüge oft wiederholt wird, wird sie nicht wahr. Bin auf das echo gespannt, bitte nehmt euch die zeit vor dem posten, kurz inne zu halten und das ganze einmal zu reflektieren.


----------



## IqpI (7. Januar 2014)

Richtig, das Wetter hat sich immer schon geändert, aber wie ich sagte, nicht so stark in so kurzer Zeit. Darüber hinaus meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass es noch nie (anhand von im Eis eingeschlossenen Teilchen gemessen) einen so hohen co2 Anteil gab. Niemand weiß ob in den letzten 15-20 Jahren nur kurzzeitig die Temperatur stieg, oder ob es hierbei wirklich um den normalen Zyklus geht, sodass es jetzt eine hitzephase gibt und dafür in 10000 Jahren wieder eine Eiszeit. Keiner von uns wird das erfahren. Sicher ist aber, dass unser einwirken auf die Natur das natürliche Klima aus dem Gleichgewicht bringt.
Und auch die Überbevölkerung ist ein wichtiges Thema, auch für unser Klima, jedoch ist das eine andere Grundlage

Edit: Ich weiß, es geht für die Staaten um Geld, aber ich Frage mich, ob die Führungskräfte dabei den wirklichen Ernst der Lage nicht vielleicht übersehen.


----------



## OberstFleischer (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hmmm...

Es ist Sommer in der Antarktis, die wärmste Jahreszeit dort. Statt in vermeintlichen eisfreien Gewässern den Südpol zu erkunden, saßen die Teilnehmer einer Expedition mehrere Tage im drei Meter dicken Packeis fest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AAE Evacuation 
Das Forschungsschiff „MV Akademik Shokalskiy“ mit 74 Teilnehmern an Bord feierte Silvester und wartet auf die Rettung per Helikopter.



> "Die meisten Wissenschaftler sind sich einig, dass es den Klimawandel gibt."


Auch bei denen auf dem Schiff ?
Ja ich habe es zur Genüge gehört, Klima ist nicht gleich Wetter. Das sagen uns die Klimahysteriker ständig wenn das Wetter nicht ihrer Panikmache entspricht. 
Genau so wie Ertrinken nichts mit Wasser zu tun hat. Klar, aus der Klimaerwärmung haben sie ja auch die Klimaveränderung gemacht. 
Die Gläubigen der Klimareligion sind völlig ins Orwellsche Doppelsprech verfallen, um den Unterschied zwischen Wunschdenken und Realität zu erklären. 
Kälte ist ja auch nur Wärme, so wie Krieg nur Frieden ist.


Es ist wieder typisch, wie die aktuelle extreme Kältewelle in den USA interpretiert wird. Während 140 Millionen Amerikaner sich den Arsch abfrieren, 
sagen sie in den Medien, "wir haben nie behauptet, es wird nicht auch kalt werden." 
Das stimmt nicht, denn im Jahre 2000 sagte ihr Oberguru Dr. David Viner, hochrangiger Wissenschaftler an der Fakultät für Klimaforschung an der Universität von East Anglia: 
"Kinder werden nicht mehr wissen was Schnee ist. Schneefall ist ein Ding der Vergangenheit," wegen der Klimaerwärmung.

Erzählt das mal den Leuten im Nordosten der USA, die in Schnee ersticken und von einer heftigen Kältewelle bedroht werden. 
16 Menschen sind deshalb bisher gestorben. Halb Amerika ist eine Gefriertruhe, 3'500 Flüge mussten gestrichen werden, vielerorts ist der Strom ausgefallen, 
das Leben steht mehr oder weniger still. Die amerikanischen Meteorologen warnen die betroffenen Bewohner vor "lebensbedrohlichen Bedingungen". 
Sie erwarten Rekordwerte von bis zu minus 50 Grad Celsius.


Regierungsbehörden haben angesichts der "kältesten Luft seit zwei Jahrzehnten" die Bewohner aufgerufen, lieber zu Hause zu bleiben. 
Schulen und Kindergärten bleiben geschlossen. Lange Schlangen haben sich vor den Kassen der Supermärkte gebildet, weil sich viele sicherheitshalber mit Vorrat eindecken. 
Genauso an den Tankstellen, wo die Autofahrer noch die Kanister und Tanks füllen, bevor die Zapfsäulen und Leitungen zufrieren.

Die Wettervorhersage der nächsten Tage für den Bundesstaat Minnesota klingt eher wie die aus einer Forschungsstation in der Antarktis. 
Es werden Temperaturen von -30 °C erwartet, die sich bei Wind wie -60 Grad anfühlen werden. 
Bei diesen Bedingungen bekommt die ungeschützte Haut innerhalb von Minuten Frostbeulen und wer sich länger ins Freie begibt und nicht wie ein Polarforscher angezogen ist stirbt sehr schnell.

Der Gouverneur von Minnesota hat alle Schulen für Montag geschlossen, weil die Heizungen gar nicht ausreichen. 
Ausserdem ist die Gefahr zu gross, den Kindern passiert was auf dem Schulweg. Er hat die Eltern aufgerufen, ihre Kinder in geheizten Räumen unterzubringen. 
Im Vorfeld haben die Geschäfte 25 bis 30 Prozent mehr Umsatz durch Hamsterkäufe verzeichnet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das zeigt die Tür von innen...

In vielen Städten wurden "Wärmezentren" eröffnet, damit Obdachlose einen Schutz vor der Kälte finden und es wurden Teams auf die Strassen geschickt, 
die nach Bedürftigen suchen, die es bei diesen eisigen Temperaturen am schlimmsten trifft. Die Polizei informierte die Bevölkerung, 
sie sollten anrufen wenn sie jemanden in Not sehen, bevor jemand an Kältetod stirbt.

Das ist die Realität, also geht mir fort mit Wetter ist nicht Klima.

Die ganze Klimaforschung ist nur einseitig von den Wissenschaftlern beherrscht, die von einer Erwärmung des Planeten warnen. 
Das tun sie schon seit über 20 Jahren und nur auf die wird gehört. Dabei gibt es mehr Wissenschaftler die genau das Gegenteil sagen. 
So wie Dr. Don Easterbrook, emeritierter Professor an der Western Washington Universität und Autor von mehr als 150 begutachtete Publikationen, 
der sagt, eine globale Abkühlung kommt auf uns zu.

"Statt einer globalen Erwärmung von 1°F pro Jahrzehnt, zeigen die Aufzeichnungen der vergangenen Zyklen eher eine globale Abkühlung bis 2030," 
sagte Easterbrook bei seiner Ansprache vor 700 Wissenschaftlern und Regierungsvertretern anlässlich der 4. Internationalen Klimakonferenz, 
die jährlich in Chicago vom Heartland Institute veranstaltet wird.

"Die globale Erwärmung ist vorbei - wenigstens für die kommenden Jahrzehnte," sagte Easterbrook den Teilnehmern der Konferenz. 
"Die schlechte Nachricht ist, die globale Abkühlung ist schädlicher als die globale Erwärmung und der Grund für grössere Sorge." 
Dazu führte Easterbrook einige drastische Beispiele auf, wie die Kälte sich auswirken wird.

Die kennen wir zur Genüge aus der Menschheitsgeschichte. Kaltes Klima bedeutet geringe Ernten, weniger Nahrung, also Hunger. 
Umgekehrt, ein warmes Klima beschert üppige Ernten und reichlich Nahrung. Ist doch völlig logisch. Und die Panikmache mit den schmelzenden Gletschern ist auch Blödsinn. 
Vor 2000 Jahren waren die Alpen eisfrei. Und? Es war die Blütezeit des Römischen Reichs.

Wie kam denn Hannibal mit seinem Heer bestehend aus 50'000 Soldaten, 12'000 Reitern und 37 Elefanten von Frankreich über die Alpen nach Italien? 
Doch nur weil laut Untersuchungen eine klimatische Warmphase und eine höhere Baumgrenze herrschte. Es gab gar keine oder nur sehr kleine Gletscher damals.

Ist schon rätselhaft, Mensch und Tier wollen in den warmen Süden, um vor der Kälte zu flüchten. Die meisten von uns wollen dorthin wo es warm ist in den Ferien. 
Das ist ein völlig verständliches und normales Verhalten. Aber vor einer Klimaerwärmung wird ständig gewarnt, das ist abnormal und absurd, wie wenn es schlecht wäre. 
Dabei ist eine Abkühlung die wirkliche Katastrophe für die Menschheit.


*So ein Mist!* Wir sitzen im 3 Meter dicken Packeis fest.
Dabei wollten wir die Polschmelze beweisen.
Die Vertreter der Klimareligion haben ein grosses Problem. Wie erklärt man die Vergrösserung der Eisfläche an den Polen? 
Passt ja gar nicht in ihre Behauptung, die Pole würden wegschmelzen. Speziell in der Antarktis wächst die Fläche an Meereis schon länger auf Rekordgrösse. 
Ha ha, hier die Lösung und es ist keine Satire. Sie behaupten, die globale Erwärmung verursacht die Ausdehnung der Eiskappen. 
Ja genau, so wie Freiheit Sklaverei bedeutet, verursacht Wärme mehr Kälte oder mehr Eis.

Aus der Daily Mail vom 1. April 2013: "Experten für Klimaveränderung haben seit Jahren versucht zu erklären, warum die Fläche an Meereseis in der Antarktis sich ausdehnt. 
Jetzt ist ihnen die Antwort auf das Rätsel eingefallen. Sie sagen, es ist die globale Erwärmung. Sie glauben, das paradoxe kommt daher, 
weil das Wasser welches unter dem Eispanzer der Antarktis schmilz, an der Oberfläche wieder festfriert."

Wie lange wollen die Menschen sich noch verarschen lassen?


----------



## Buddi84 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja mich wundert unter anderem auch, dass die "experten" die vor einem sehr kalten winter dieses jahr warnten und bisher total daneben lagen, der meinung sind, etwas über langfristige änderungen voraussagen zu können. Wir leben in einer kälteperiode, da ist ein anstieg der temperatur der uns irgendwann begegnet unausweichlich.  Und so eine periode ist lang, mehrere tausend jahre. Also muss man eventuell ein wenig geduld mitbringen, kann sogar kälter werden, schwankt halt, wie die strahlung der sonne etc.

Kräht der hahn auf dem mist, ändert sich das wetter oder bleibt wie es ist. 

Hier noch zwei interessante links..

http:// http://www.science-skeptical.de/klimawandel/unbequeme-wahrheiten-die-biologisch-geologische-co2-sackgasse/0010011/

http:// http://www.deutsche-mittelstands-nachrichten.de/2013/05/52214/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> _2 Tonnen Offtopic_
> Das ist die Realität, also geht mir fort mit Wetter ist nicht Klima.



Wenn du keine Lust auf Klima hast und lieber übers Wetter reden möchtest, dann sollte du "fort gehen", sprich:
Dir einen Thread suchen, in dem Wetter das Thema ist - also nicht diesen hier.



> Die ganze Klimaforschung ist nur einseitig von den Wissenschaftlern beherrscht, die von einer Erwärmung des Planeten warnen.
> Das tun sie schon seit über 20 Jahren und nur auf die wird gehört. Dabei gibt es mehr Wissenschaftler die genau das Gegenteil sagen.



Quelle für letztere Behauptung?



> So wie Dr. Don Easterbrook, emeritierter Professor an der Western Washington Universität und Autor von mehr als 150 begutachtete Publikationen,
> der sagt, eine globale Abkühlung kommt auf uns zu.



Quelle?



> ... anlässlich der 4. Internationalen Klimakonferenz,
> die jährlich in Chicago vom Heartland Institute veranstaltet wird.



Dieses "Institut" ist übrigens eine marktwirtschaftliche Lobbyorganisation (der zu Folge z.B. Passivrauchen gesund ist), die u.a. aus Spenden von Ölkonzernen finanziert wird. Die Bezeichnung "Klimakonferenz" ist also mit dicken Anführungszeichen zu lesen und war in der Praxis eher ein Treffen von Klimaskeptikern.




> weiteres offtopic


----------



## OberstFleischer (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> Die Bezeichnung "Klimakonferenz" ist also mit dicken Anführungszeichen zu lesen und war in der Praxis eher ein Treffen von Klimaskeptikern.


Die anderen sind die Klimahysteriker mit den Co²-Guru's und steckten im Packeis fest...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ein Mist! Wir sitzen im 3 Meter dicken Packeis fest.
Dabei wollten wir die Polschmelze beweisen.

Klima-Skeptikerthx@Buddi84
pöhses Co²thx@Buddi84

Co² ist wichtig


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, sehe ich eine 12° warme Landschaft.

Das, was du da mit dem Schiff beschreibst, ist ein derzeit auftretendes Wetter, das hat aber mit dem Klimawandel nichts zu tun.
Und wenn ich nicht irre, ist Don Easterbrook Geologe.
Da kannst du auch gleich Ursula von der Leyen als Militärexperte hinzuziehen.


----------



## IqpI (7. Januar 2014)

Tut mir leid, wenn ich jetzt wen direkt angreife, aber ichlese hier soviel ********! 
Vor 2000 Jahren gab es also keine Gletscher? Hm. War die letzte Eiszeit, in welcher ALLE großen Gletscher entstanden sind um 1500n Chr? Mit nichten, ist schon ein paar tausend Jahre her! Auch gibt es in den Alpen Schneefreie Gebiete, gerade im Sommer! Die Klimaerwärmung ist Fakt! Ob durch Menschen oder nicht, kann (noch) niemand beurteilen. Da kocht es in mir hoch, wenn man so etwas nicht sieht/sehen will! Packeis und eine Kältewelle sind für mich keine Indizien für ein beständiges Klima, wenn mal 1 Woche kalt ist, dafür im Sommer 4-5 Wochen sengende Hitze herrscht. 
Ich möchte im Winter Schnee haben und nicht eine Woche bei 20 grad minus. Im Sommer ausgewogenes Wetter, welches nicht bei fast 40° oder 5° rumdümpelt.
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso so viele die Augen vor Problemen verschließen. Ich sags mal hart: den Gegnern Hitlers in Deutschland hat auch niemand glauben geschenkt, bis der Krieg vorbei und verloren war.

Edit: ich sage nicht, dass ich die große Ahnung habe, jedoch habe ich weiß Gott wie viele Quellen für meine Seminar Arbeit durchgearbeitet, die sich mit dem Klima beschäftigen und kann behaupten, dabei genug wissen gesammelt zu haben um jetzt so zu schreiben


----------



## HomeboyST (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat sich nicht rumgesprochen, weswegen du bitte zügig wissenschaftlich fundierte Belege für deine hoch provokativen Behauptungen verlinkst. (und, nur ums gleich zu sagen: Youtubeclips von Verschwörungstheoretikern gehören nicht dazu. Veröffentlichungen in namenhaften Journals schon eher.)




Aha, erst mich für meinen Beitrag Verwarnen ( Was nicht nur gemäß Forenregeln totaler Quatsch ist ) und dann auch nur noch Info zulassen welche du für richtig und glaubwürdig hältst.. 

Alles klar.  


Natürlich glaubst du auch nicht an die gefälschen Klimadaten des Kyoto Protokolls bzw. die Billionen Dollar Klima Lüge.  
Obwohl die Wissenschaftler aufgeflogen sind und es selbst zugegeben haben das Sie die Zahlen manipuliert haben...

Aber ich halte mich mal lieber zurück... 

Nur noch den besten Satz den ich zu diesem Thema mal gehört habe.. ( Beschäftige mich "leicht" damit, ist nur kein Uni Stoff den hier manch Andere wohl "eingetrichtert" bekommen ) 

Zitat: 

Die Wetterexperten und Meteorologen schaffen es nicht das Wetter halbwegs konkret für 2 Wochen vorher zu sagen... 

Aber was in 50 Jahren passiert... Das wissen wir ganz genau...   Natürlich...


Ach ja.. Mal sehen wann es wieder so weit ist das uns das Erdöl bald ausgeht  
( Kann man sich ja auch mal Gedanken drüber machen ) Spätestens wenn der Klimahype wieder vorbei ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Die anderen sind die Klimahysteriker mit den Co²-Guru's und steckten im Packeis fest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den aktuellen Wetterbericht erwähntest du bereits.
Was du wieder vergessen hast, sind deine Statistiken zur Meinungslage der globalen Wissenschaftsgemeinde. Ich warte.
Bislang ist mir nämlich nur Werk bekannt, dass versucht, alle Erkenntnisse zusammzufassen und dessen Ergebnisse besagen das Gegenteil deiner Behauptungen.
IPCC - Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change




HomeboyST schrieb:


> Natürlich glaubst du auch nicht an die gefälschen Klimadaten des Kyoto Protokolls bzw. die Billionen Dollar Klima Lüge.



Was ich glaube tut nichts zur Sache. Das hier ist kein Thread zu theologischen Themen und selbst dann ginge es nicht um meinen Glauben. Hier sind klimawissenschaftliche Themen angesagt und ich fordere erneut dazu auf, bei diesem Thema zu bleiben und nicht primär übers Wetter zu reden.


Gilt übrigens für alle 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, sehe ich eine 12° warme Landschaft.
> 
> Das, was du da mit dem Schiff beschreibst, ist ein derzeit auftretendes Wetter, das hat aber mit dem Klimawandel nichts zu tun.
> Und wenn ich nicht irre, ist Don Easterbrook Geologe.
> Da kannst du auch gleich Ursula von der Leyen als Militärexperte hinzuziehen.



Palaöklimatologie hat auch geologische Aspekte, in sofern können (einige) Geologen zumindest zur längeren Klimageschichte beitragen. Aber das müssen dann eben auch eben diese machen (und möglichst nicht nur als Randbemerkung, weil sie irgend jemand drauf angesprochen hat oder eine Rednerliste zu füllen hatte, sondern auf Basis ihrer eigenen wissenschaftlichen Arbeit) - und nicht irgend ein x-beliebiger Forumsteilnehmer, der behauptet, XYZ hätte gesagt, dass...

Ich poste ja auch nicht in nem Kaveri-Benchmarkthread "Obama hat festgestellt: Alles bei Intel geklaut." und erwarte, dass mir automatisch jeder glaubt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*

Klimawandel, CO2, blablabla...

Die Erde wird uns überleben, das ist sicher. Es gab in der Geschichte der Erde schon oft warme und kalte Phasen, also bitte nicht ins Hemd machen. Für mich ist das alle viel zu sehr Hype um Geld mit Öko zu machen.


----------



## IqpI (8. Januar 2014)

Der unterschied ist diesmal, dass das co2 nicht natürlich abgebaut wird. Durch massenabholzung, überbevolkerung , usw. Das hat nicht nur was mit Geld zu tun. So meine Meinung und mein Wissensstand. Aber ich kopieren auch gerne Auszüge meiner Arbeit, welche die Ergebnisse verschiedener Werke zusammenfasst.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Natürlich glaubst du auch nicht an die gefälschen Klimadaten des Kyoto Protokolls bzw. die Billionen Dollar Klima Lüge.
> Obwohl die Wissenschaftler aufgeflogen sind und es selbst zugegeben haben das Sie die Zahlen manipuliert haben...



Dass Kyoto Schwachsinn ist, ist ja nichts neues.
Dass bei solchen zusammenkunften nichts bei raus kommt ist auch nichts neues.
Merkel hat den Klimawandel mal zur Chefsache erklärt aber als sie gemerkt hat dass sich damit keine Wahlen gewinnen lassen hat sie das Thema wieder fallen gelassen [Dinge die sie zur Chefsache erklärt gehen bei ihr ja immer in die Hose].

Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es eben eine Vielzahl an Anhaltspunkten die belegen dass der Mensch sein Teil dazu beiträgt dass sich das Klima verändert und zwar schneller als es ohne den Menschen passieren würde.



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Die Wetterexperten und Meteorologen schaffen es nicht das Wetter halbwegs konkret für 2 Wochen vorher zu sagen...
> 
> Aber was in 50 Jahren passiert... Das wissen wir ganz genau...   Natürlich...



Das Klima kann niemand vorhersagen. Du kannst nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten errechnen
Die besten Supercomputer auf der Welt machen den ganzen Tag nichts anderes und anhand deren Ergebnisse ist man zu dem Schluss gekommen dass sich eben das Klima stärker und schneller verändern wird als früher angenommen und als Grund wird eben der Mensch genannt denn anders lassen sich die Ergebnisse nicht deuten.
Und dass der Mensch einen Anteil hat ist meiner Meinung nach offensichtlich.
Die Bevölkerungszahl ist in den letzen 50 Jahren explodiert und es ist kein Ende in Sicht.
Der Konsum an Fleisch hat deutlich zugenommen und Rinder erzeugen nun mal deutlich mehr Methan und CO² als Getreide.
Dazu ist der Bedarf an Energie immer weiter gestiegen. 



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Ach ja.. Mal sehen wann es wieder so weit ist das uns das Erdöl bald ausgeht
> ( Kann man sich ja auch mal Gedanken drüber machen ) Spätestens wenn der Klimahype wieder vorbei ist.



Die USA betreiben flächendeckend Fracking und steigen so zum weltweit größten Produzenten von Schiefergas auf.
Warum machen sie das? 
Kann es sein dass die USA wissen -- dank der NSA Spionage -- dass das Erdöl nicht mehr reicht um sie in den kommenden 30 Jahren vollständig zu versorgen?
Was ist in 60 Jahren wenn auch die letzen Reste Schiefergases aus der Erde gepresst und der/das Boden/Grundwasser mit den Chemikalien verseucht/kontaminiert sind?
Werden sich die Firmen die das zu verantworten haben und davon in großen Maßen profitiert haben -- sprich Gewinne in Billionenhöhe in den kommenden 60 Jahren -- sich aus dieser Verantwortung entziehen und die Bevölkerung und den Staat mit dem verseuchten/kontaminierten Boden alleine lassen?
So wie die Industrie die profitiert sich nie um Verantwortung schert und alles was keinen Gewinn einbringt anderen überlässt -- wie z.B. Atommüll?


----------



## debalz (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Angenommen die Welt würde zusammen Anstrengungen gegen den Klimawandel unternehmen, z.B. CO2- und Methanausstoß drastisch senken, dann würde sich der Wandel langsamer vollziehen und es wäre mehr Zeit für Konzepte und Maßnahmen, um sich auf veränderte Bedingungen einzustellen. Ich kann nur aus meiner Branche (Stadtplanung) berichten, daß viele Forschungen betrieben und Konzepte erarbeitet werden um dem Klimawandel auf städtischer bzw. raumplanerischer Ebene zu begegnen (z.B. http://www.klimzug.de/_media/KLIMZUG-Working_Paper_Regional-_und_Stadtplanung.pdf  ). Das alles ist jedoch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein wenn weiterhin keine globale Einigkeit darüber herrscht, dass der Mensch den Klimawandel beschleunigt und katastrophale finanzielle, soziale und menschliche Opfer auf uns zukommen wenn die ersten Länder unter den Meeresspiegel sinken, Migrationsströme nach Norden einsetzen, etc.
Fazit : Verhindern kann man den Klimawandel nicht, aber mit mehr Zeit kann man ihm besser vorbereitet begegnen. Eure Kindeskinder würden es euch danken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die USA betreiben flächendeckend Fracking und steigen so zum weltweit größten Produzenten von Schiefergas auf.
> Warum machen sie das?



Wirtschaftsförderung und Klimaschutz US-style (Kohle durch Erdgas ersetzen)



> Kann es sein dass die USA wissen -- dank der NSA Spionage -- dass das Erdöl nicht mehr reicht um sie in den kommenden 30 Jahren vollständig zu versorgen?



Als die USA noch von drohender Ölknappheit ausgingen, haben sie genau das Gegenteil gemacht: Möglichst viel importiert und ihre eigenen Reserven zurückgehalten.



> Was ist in 60 Jahren wenn auch die letzen Reste Schiefergases aus der Erde gepresst und der/das Boden/Grundwasser mit den Chemikalien verseucht/kontaminiert sind?



Dann gehts mit Methanhydrat los um im "Notfall" haben wir immer noch WESENTLICH mehr Kohle, die wir vergasen oder direkt verbrennen können, als wir sollten.



> Werden sich die Firmen die das zu verantworten haben und davon in großen Maßen profitiert haben -- sprich Gewinne in Billionenhöhe in den kommenden 60 Jahren -- sich aus dieser Verantwortung entziehen und die Bevölkerung und den Staat mit dem verseuchten/kontaminierten Boden alleine lassen?



Natürlich werden sie das. Schon jetzt gibt es in Nordamerika ein paar Gebiete, in denen die gesteigerte Öl- und Gasförderung zu Verschmutzungen führte, mit denen die Unternehmen so wenig wie möglich zu haben wollen.




debalz schrieb:


> Fazit : Verhindern kann man den Klimawandel nicht, aber mit mehr Zeit kann man ihm besser vorbereitet begegnen. Eure Kindeskinder würden es euch danken


 
Das "kann nicht" ist eher ein "kann mehr" und auch aus das "kann" wird wohl leider ein "könnte" bleiben, bis es zum "konnte, hat aber nicht" mutiert


----------



## debalz (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Der Spruch auf dem Plakat deines Avatars zeigt damit mal wieder seine immerwährende Aktualität.


----------



## OberstFleischer (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den aktuellen Wetterbericht erwähntest du bereits.
> Was du wieder vergessen hast, sind deine Statistiken zur *Meinungslage* der globalen Wissenschaftsgemeinde. Ich warte.
> Bislang ist mir nämlich nur Werk bekannt, dass versucht, alle Erkenntnisse zusammzufassen und dessen Ergebnisse besagen das Gegenteil deiner Behauptungen.
> IPCC - Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change


Das ist dann der Unterschied zwischen einer Meinung  (Meinungslage ) und der Realität:
Die britische Mail on Sunday hatte eine Kopie des Berichtes des UN Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) vorab erhalten. Darin stand, die baldige Klimakatastrophe die vorhergesagt wurde findet nicht statt. Die Klimawissenschaftler werden in diesem Bericht zugeben, ihre Computer haben die Wirkung der sogenannten Treibhausgase völlig falsch und übertrieben berechnet. Dabei wird die IPCC als die Autorität weltweit zitiert, um die Steuern auf CO2 und die Subventionen der "erneuerbaren" Energie zu rechtfertigen. Der Bericht korrigiert die totale Fehleinschätzung der Vergangenheit und sagt, das Klima erwärmt sich seit 1951 nur um 0,12 Grad pro Jahrzehnt, ein Rate die weit unter den niedrigsten Computer-Vorhersagen liegt.

Folgende Grafik zeigt den vorhergesagten Klimaverlauf durch Computer-Modelle. Von den 38 liegen 36 völlig falsch, also zu hoch. Die dicke schwarze Linie zeigt wie das Klima tatsächlich verlaufen ist. Mit so einer Ungenauigkeit und Unwissenschaft wird aber die Klimapolitik weltweit bestimmt und uns Angst über eine Katastrophe eingeredet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Erwärmung von 0,012 Grad pro Jahr ist gar nicht wirklich messbar, denn die prozentuale Fehlerquote der Messgräte ist höher. Die Wissenschaftler schreiben in ihrem Bericht, sie haben die natürlichen Schwankungen im Klima gar nicht berücksichtigt. Auch müssen sie zugeben, die "Pause" in der Klimaerwärmung findet tatsächlich statt. Seit 1995 hat sich das Klima nämlich überhaupt nicht erwärmt.

Sie geben auch im Bericht zu, das Klima verhält sich so wie zwischen 950 und 1250, über 700 Jahre vor der Industriellen Revolution, als die Bevölkerung der Welt und der CO2-Ausstoss nur ein Bruchteil von heute war.

Eine weitere fehlerhafte Vorhersage der Computer-Modelle ist die prophezeite Abnahme der Eisfläche am Nordpol. Tatsächlich ist sie auf eine Rekordhöhe gewachsen. Warum das so ist kann die IPCC nicht erklären.

Einer der Autoren des Berichts, Professor Myles Allen, der Direktor des Klimaforschungsnetzwerk der Universität von Oxford sagt: "Die Idee ein Dokument zu erstellen, dass fast wie eine biblische Unfehlbarkeit betrachtet wird, ist eine falsche Darstellung wie Wissenschaft funktioniert und wir müssen sehr genau überlegen was die IPCC in der Zukunft macht."

Im letzten Bericht aus 2007 wurde behauptet, die Atmosphäre würde bis 2050 doppelt so viel CO2 enthalten wie vor der Industriellen Revolution und deshalb die Temperatur wahrscheinlich um 3 bis 4,5 Grade steigen. Im neuesten Bericht steht jetzt, die Temperatur wird vermutlich nur um 1,5 Grad höher sein als vor 250 Jahren.

Als Beginn der Industriellen Revolution wird die zweite Hälfte des 18. Jahrhunderts angesehen, die im 19. Jahrhundert sich verstärkt und im 20. Jahrhundert ihren Höhepunkt fand. Heute im 21. Jahrhundert findet eine systematische Deindustrialisierung in den westlichen Ländern statt.

Über das Thema, ob CO2 überhaupt ein Treibhausgas ist, will ich hier gar nicht eingehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe leider darüber schon soviel Unsinn (bestes Bsp., dieses Schundheft) die ganzen Jahre gelesen:
1. Es wird behauptet, CO2 wäre ein Todesgas. Ach ja? Wir atmen es aber aus.

2. Es wird behauptet, CO2 ist mit Abstand das gefährlichste Gas der Welt. Völlig absurd. Dann müsste ja das Militär es als Waffe verwenden. Dabei benutzen sie es höchstens zum Feuer löschen. Ausserdem, wenn euch in einer Bar das nächste mal ein Trink gemixt wird, der so schön blubbert und raucht, dann wisst ihr, es ist ein Giftcocktail, die tun nämlich gefrorenes CO2 rein (Trockeneis) für den Effekt.

3. Es wird behauptet, die Anzahl Moleküle (CO2 in der Luft) wäre erschreckend hoch, widerspricht sich aber sofort in dem man sagt, der Anteil sei nur 0,039 Prozent.

4. Es wird behauptet, der CO2-Anteil wäre 0,039 Prozent. Richtig ist 0,0387 Prozent. Es wird nicht erwähnt, die Messung erfolgt am Mauna Loa, ein Vulkan auf Hawaii. Da kann man genau so gut auch am Auspuff eines Autos messen. Das aber davon 95 Prozent aus der Natur stammen und nur 5 Prozent vom Menschen, verschweigt der Artikel.

5. Es wird behauptet, CO2 würde die Ozonschicht als Schutzschild der Erde in Gefahr bringen. Tatsächlich sind Fluorchlorkohlenwasserstoffe (FCKW) die Ursache.

6. Es wird behauptet, CO2-Partikel speichern Sonnenwärme, heizen das Klima auf und erzeugen den Treibhauseffekt. Erstens sind CO2-Moleküle keine „Partikel“, denn solche werden als kleine Festkörper bezeichnet, z. B. die festen Bestandteile von Aerosolen, Suspensionen oder Pulvern. Dann ist der Anteil an CO2 in der Stratosphäre, wo es angeblich so schädlich sein soll, nur 0,001 Prozent, da CO2 1,5 mal schwerer als Luft ist und sich in Bodennähe aufhält. Drittens ist CO2 am sogenannten Treibhauseffekt sehr wenig beteiligt, denn Wasserdampf ist mit über 70 Prozent die grösste Ursache und zusammen mit den Wolken sogar 85 Prozent. Dann gibt es 17 weitere Gase die als solche gelten.

7. Es wird behauptet, CO2 ist seit jeher Teil unserer Atmosphäre, allerdings nur in kleinen Mengen und es wird angedeutet 0,039 Prozent wäre sehr hoch. Tatsächlich leben wir erdgeschichtlich gesehen in einer CO2 armen Zeit, denn in den letzten 600 Mio Jahren war der CO2-Anteil bis zu 18 Mal höher und es gab Eiszeiten da war das CO2 12 mal höher als heute. Das CO2 bewirkt keine grosse Temperaturerhöhung, sondern umgekehrt, wenn die Temperatur durch die Sonnenaktivität steigt, erhöht sich das CO2 mit einer Zeitverzögerung von 800 Jahren.

8. Er wird behauptet, das CO2 sammelt sich nicht am Erdboden. Erzählt das mal einem Feuerwehrmann oder den Bergleuten, die wissen, dass in Vertiefungen sich CO2 sammelt.

9. Es wird behauptet, die Malediven werden im Meer versinken. Tatsache ist, der Meeresspiegel hat sich gesenkt. Der Präsident macht nur einen auf Panik, weil er die Überbevölkerung aufs Festland los werden und Geld von den Industriestaaten will.

10. Es wird behauptet, die Eisbären und Robben sterben aus. Dabei hat sich seit 1950 die Eisbärenpopulation verfünffacht und es geht ihnen prächtig.

11. Es wird behauptet, den Inuit schmilz das Eis unter den Füssen weg. In Wirklichkeit ist die Eisfläche des Nordpol 2009 gegenüber 2007 um 30 Prozent gewachsen und im normalen Bereich.

12. Es wird behauptet, das CO2 würde die Ozeane vergiften und Korallen und Muscheln auflösen. Tatsächlich geht es den grössten Riff vor Australien, dem Great Barrier Riff, bestens und die Meerestemperaturen haben sich dort nicht erhöht.

13. Es wird behauptet, Bäume würden durch die hohe CO2-Belastung eingehen. Jeder Botaniker und Gärtner weis aber, Pflanzen und Bäume wachsen immer besser, je höher die CO2-Konzentration ist.

14. Es wird behauptet, Wälder seien kein optimaler CO2-Speicher. Dabei zeigen Studien, nicht nur junger Wald der sich im Wachstum befindet, sondern sogar alter Wald nimmt massenweise CO2 auf, speichert es als Holz und gibt Sauerstoff ab.

15. Es wird behauptet, die Nenets in Russland könnten die Rentierherden nicht mehr wegen den aufgetauten Boden ins Winterlager bringen. Tatsächlich erlebt Russland den strengsten Winteranfang überhaupt.

16. Es wird behauptet, das CO2 gefährdet die Bergsteiger und Bauern in Nepal, wegen der Gletscherschmelze, Lawinen und Steinschläge. Der Grund für die Gletscherschmelze ist aber nicht das CO2, sondern der Feinstaub und Russ der sich auf dem Eis ablegt und eine schwarze Schicht bildet, welche die Wärmeenergie mehr aufnimmt.

17. Es wird behauptet, CO2 wäre ab einer Konzentration von 8 Prozent innerhalb von Minuten tödlich. Um das zu erreichen müsste der Anteil in der Atmosphäre sich um das 200 fache steigern. Das heisst, wir können den Ausstoss von angeblich 2 ppm pro Jahr für die nächsten 40'000 Jahre beibehalten, um auf die "tödliche" Konzentration zu kommen.

18. Es wird behauptet, wegen des Anstiegs des CO2-Anteiles in der Luft durch die Industrialisierung, ist die gloabel Durschnittstemperatur stark gestiegen und wird rapide weiter steigen. Tatsache ist, der Anstieg ist mininal, nur um 0,5 Grad in den letzten 100 Jahren, was innerhalb der normalen Fluktuation liegt, und seit 10 Jahren findet gar keine Veränderung statt. Die Tendenz ist eher zu einer Abkühlung.

19. Es wird behauptet, eine Erhöhung der Temperatur um 2 oder mehr Grad und ein warmes Klima wäre eine Katastrophe für die Menschheit. Eine völlig falsche Behauptung und ein Irrtum. Wenn man sich die Geschichte der letzten 3'000 Jahre anschaut, dann gab es erstens immer abwechselnde Warm- und Kaltperioden, also ist eine Klimaveränderung völlig normal und wird durch die Sonne gesteuert. Zweitens waren die Warmzeiten immmer eine kulturelle Blüte, es ging den Menschen gut und sie profitierten von einem warmen Klima. Gerade kalte Perioden waren schlecht, es gab Hungersnöte, Massensterben und die Zivilisation ging zurück.

Überhaupt, was wurden die Kritiker der Klimalüge in den letzten 10 Jahren angefeindet und beschimpft? Jetzt muss die IPCC selber zugeben, alles was sie an Hand ihrer Computer-Modelle vorhergesagt haben ist entweder falsch oder völlig übertrieben.
Es ist bekannt, die welche am meisten die Panik verbreiten, sind die welche am meisten Geld damit verdienen, wie Rajendra Kumar Pachauri, Vorsitzender des UNO-Klimarats oder Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) und der Umweltverbrecher Al Gore sowieso.
Wenn man den Werdegang von Al Gore anschaut, dann kommen interessante Fakten zu Tage, die vieles erklären. Er studierte Theologie an der Vanderbilt Divinity School mit einem Stipendium der Rockefeller Foundation. Die üblichen Verdächtigen haben seine Karriere von Anfang an gefördert. Das erklärt auch warum das Dogma der Klimaerwärmung zu einer Religion geworden ist. Für ihn ist das eine Mission zur Bekehrung und er sieht sich als Priester dieses Glaubens. Eine unbequeme Wahrheit. Ein schöner Märchenfilm !!!

Sein Vater war Vizepräsident der Occidental Petroleum Corporation und später Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender der Island Creek Coal Co. Die Familie hatte immer enge Beziehungen zur Energiewirtschaft. Occidental Petroleum stellte Al Gore ihre Boeing 727 für private Flüge zur Verfügung, die er reichlich nutzte. Als Senator half er den Bau des Brutreaktors in Clinch River zu ermöglichen, mit der falschen Behauptung, der Welt würde das Uran bald ausgehen. Er wurde auch wärend seiner politischen Karriere von der Atomindustrie reichlich mit Wahlkampfspenden bedacht.

Back to Topic: Weder sind die Küstenstädte im Meer versunken, noch ist der Nordpol im Sommer Eisfrei !!!

Am 16. Juni 2013 zitierte der Tagesanzeiger den Strassenmeister Andreas Thöni, der für die Räumung des Grimselpass zuständig ist, mit den Worten: "So viel Schnee habe ich in meinen 20 Dienstjahren Mitte Juni hier oben noch nie gesehen". Jetzt kann er wieder räumen anfangen bis sie den Pass bald schliessen müssen. Scheiss Klimaerwärmung, kann ich da nur sagen!

Und kommt nicht mit dem Spruch, Wetter ist nicht Klima. Den kenn ich. Der ist genau so blödsinnig wie, Essen hat nichts mit Gewicht zutun. Niemand sagt, man soll weil sie mit den Klimavorhersagen völlig falsch liegen und uns bewusst anlügen deshalb nicht die Umwelt schonen. Ich bin ein grosser Unterstützer zum Beispiel der Elektromobilität, aber die Klimahysterie ist für manche zur Ersatzreligion geworden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Zeugenaussage von einem Segler der die Nordwestpassage erfolgreich durchquerte. Phillip Cottier hat das Eis am Nordpol erlebt und berichtet: "Es hatte extrem viel Eis. Die Inuits erzählten uns, dass es seit 20 bis 30 Jahren nicht mehr so viel Eis gegeben hat. Von der Klimaerwärmung sahen wir keine Spur."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Böses Co²...


----------



## Uter (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vermutlich bezieht er sich auf meine Aussage, dass mit einem Rückgang der Vegetation eine Abnahme der biogenen CO2-Bindung zu erwarten ist. Und das Störungen (wie sie der Klimawandel nun einmal ist) zu einer verringerten Produktivität von Ökosystemen führen, ist seit längerem (und auch unabhängig vom Klimawandel) bekannt. Ebenso trivial ist die Feststellung, dass die Verschiebung von Niederschlagsgebieten schneller vorranschreitet, als die Sukzession der Ökosysteme hinterhekommt, so dass mittelfristig nicht nur eine geringere Leistung pro etablierten Biotop, sondern auch noch eine geringere Zahl etablierter Biotope pro potentiell vorhandener Fläche zur Verfügung stehen.


Für Biotope ist das klar, aber das meiste CO2 bzw. der meiste C ist nunmal nicht biologisch gebunden. Physikalische und chemische Prozesse könnten diese Prozesse wieder ausgleichen. Ob sie es tuen weiß ich nicht, aber wenn du es weißt, dann wär ich für eine Quelle dankbar. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo werden bitte schön bessere Bedingungen für Bindung im Meer erwartet? Eigentlich ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Wärme kann die Produktivität nicht nenneswert steigern, spätestens mit steigender Versauerung ist aber eine Abnahme zu erwarten. Dazu kommt, dass die bisherigen Aufnahmeprozesse primär physikalischer Natur waren und durch Sättigungseffekte gebremst werden.
> Die Methanfreisetzungen aus Permafrostböden lassen sich dagegen kaum kompensieren - dazu ist Methan ein viel zu wirkungsvolles Treibhausgas.


Im Meer kurzfristig allein durch die höhere Konz. von CO2 in der Luft relativ schnell mehr CO2 gelöst. Eine Versauerung ist dagegen langsam (genauso wie eine gesteigerte Sedimentation). Dazu kommt, dass eine größere Menge an gelöstem CO2 im Meer ein potentieller Vorteil für Organismen ist, die eine karbonatische Schale/Hülle aufbauen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine rein chemische Betrachtung passt nicht auf die Bedingungen in der Athmosphäre. Z.B. H2O ist an und für sich ein sehr gutes Treibhausgas, zusätzlicher Wasserdampf hat unter den herrschenden Bedingungen aber ein nur geringes Potential für zusätzliche Erwärmung und die höhere Wolkenbildungsrate könnte sogar eine der wenigen negativen Rückkopplungen draus machen.


 Imo passt sie sehr gut. Rein chemisch berücksichtigst du auch nicht die Phasenübergänge im Wasser der Atmosphäre. Wenn mehr H2O(g) in ihr ist, dann sind auch mehr Treibhausgase vorhanden. Mehr H2O(l) oder (s) bedeutet dagegen etwas ganz anderes. Das eine ist eine Treibhausgas, das andere sind Aerosole. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wie lange werden Wetterdaten aufgezeichnet? Seit 100 jahren? Seit 200 Jahren? Irgendwie so lang doch schon. Im Vergleich zum Alter unserer Erde also nichts.


 Wetterdaten? Nicht lang. Klimadaten? Sehr lang. 

Trotzdem ist die Frage gerechtfertigt, was die Probleme der Zukunft sind. Die Klimaerwärmung bringt niemand direkt um (außer wenige Arten, die durch Überfischung oder die Abholzung von Regenwäldern etc. eh vor der Ausrottung stehen), es sind v.a. politische Folgen, daran muss imo auch gearbeitet werden.



Buddi84 schrieb:


> Es ist fakt dass es schon deutlich wärmere perioden gab (ohne eis an nord-südpol) und auch deutlich kältere.
> Es ist ein fakt, dass es in manchen perioden kälter war obwohl der co2 anteil um den faktor 20 höher lag.


 Es ist Fakt, dass es damals noch keine Menschen gab. Es ist Fakt, dass das Leben überleben wird, die Frage ist, wie viele Menschen werden es. 



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> [...]


 Wenn du deine Beiträge sachlicher, kürzer und nicht nur an wenigen Situationen, sondern an wissenschaftlichen Quellen festmachen würdest, dann würden sicher mehr Leute deine Beiträge beachten und nur so würden sie etwas für die Diskussion bringen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> --------



Das ganze ist schwer zu lesen und eigentlich spiegelt es nur deine Meinung wider.
Denn Quellenangaben sehe ich da nicht.
Und reißerische Bild ähnliche Aufmachungen wie die von "Welt der Wunder" kann ich sowieso nicht erst nehmen.

Aber eine Sache will ich aufgreifen:



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Über das Thema, ob CO2 überhaupt ein Treibhausgas ist, will ich hier gar nicht eingehen.


 
Doch ist es.
Ebenso wie Methan oder Wasserdampf.
Methan und Wasserdampf haben einen stärkeren Effekt als Treibhausgas aber CO² darf keiner Unterschätzen.
Natürlich gibt es noch viele andere Treibhausgase und Treibhausstoffe.


----------



## OberstFleischer (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



> Das ganze ist schwer zu lesen und eigentlich spiegelt es nur deine Meinung wider.
> Denn Quellenangaben sehe ich da nicht.


Einfach mal die Blau hinterlegten Links durchlesen.



> Doch ist es.
> Ebenso wie Methan oder Wasserdampf.
> Methan und Wasserdampf haben einen stärkeren Effekt als Treibhausgas aber CO² darf keiner Unterschätzen.
> Natürlich gibt es noch viele andere Treibhausgase und Treibhausstoffe.



Der Anteil an CO² in der Stratosphäre, wo es angeblich so schädlich sein soll, nur 0,001 Prozent, da CO² 1,5 mal *schwerer* als Luft ist und sich in Bodennähe aufhält. CO² ist am sogenannten Treibhauseffekt sehr wenig beteiligt, denn Wasserdampf ist mit über 70 Prozent die grösste Ursache . Als Wolken sogar 85 Prozent. Dann gibt es 17 weitere Gase (ohne CO²) die als solche gelten.

stand in meinem Posting


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Atmosphäre der Venus besteht zu 98% aus CO² und dort ist es sehr, sehr warm.
Unterschätzen würde ich CO² nie.


----------



## OberstFleischer (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wir sind nicht auf der Venus und ihrer Umlaufbahn (0,001% zu 96,5% Co²). Klima auf der Venus. Ich denke der Link wird jedem reichen um das zu widerlegen. 

Paßt also beim nächsten wabernden Cocktail auf. Er könnte beißen. Bin eigendlich mal gespannt, wann in Discotheken das Trockeneis verboten wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Das ist dann der Unterschied zwischen einer Meinung  (Meinungslage ) und der Realität:
> Die britische Mail on Sunday hatte eine Kopie des Berichtes des UN Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) vorab erhalten. Darin stand, die baldige Klimakatastrophe die vorhergesagt wurde findet nicht statt. Die Klimawissenschaftler werden in diesem Bericht zugeben, ihre Computer haben die Wirkung der sogenannten Treibhausgase völlig falsch und übertrieben berechnet.



Thx für den Link.
Hast du zufällig später noch einmal irgendwas davon gehört?
Die fertige Entwurfsfassung ist schließlich seit langem (in einer gräßlich formatierten Version) komplett online, da muss man sich nicht auf, möglicherweise manipulierte, Leaks stützen. (ich erinnere an "Climategate", das keins war...)
In der offiziellen Fassung finde ich jedenfalls weder das Fazit der Dailymail noch deren Grafik. Und ich glaube ehrlich gesagt eher der offiziellen Fassung, als einem "Leak" in einer Zeitschrift, der dieser einen dicken Reißer eingebracht hat.

(Mag daran liegen, dass ichs übersehen habe - die Aufteilung ist, wie gesagt, alles andere als druckreif und sicher zu sein, dass man in einem so langen Werk nicht etwas verpasst hat, kann man sich nie. Umgekehrt sollte sich die engagierte Gemeinde der Klimaskeptiker aber eigentlich wie ein Aasgeier auf ein derartiges Fehlereingeständnis gestürtz haben - und trotzdem finde ich von deren Seite keine Verweise auf den offiziellen AR5.)



> Eine weitere fehlerhafte Vorhersage der Computer-Modelle ist die prophezeite Abnahme der Eisfläche am Nordpol. Tatsächlich ist sie auf eine Rekordhöhe gewachsen. Warum das so ist kann die IPCC nicht erklären.



Zu erklären, warum Eisflächen an einzelnen Tagen besonders groß ausfallen, ist auch nicht Ziel des IPCC. Das ist Wetter. Durchschnittswerte für Jahrzehnte sind i.d.R. das untere Ende der zeitlichen Auflösung langfristiger Klimamodelle.



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Habe leider darüber schon soviel Unsinn (bestes Bsp., dieses Schundheft) die ganzen Jahre gelesen:



Und genau weil es soviel Schrott zu Klimathemen gibt, bestehe ich derart oft auf wissenschaftliche Quellen.



> Überhaupt, was wurden die Kritiker der Klimalüge in den letzten 10 Jahren angefeindet und beschimpft? Jetzt muss die IPCC selber zugeben, alles was sie an Hand ihrer Computer-Modelle vorhergesagt haben ist entweder falsch oder völlig übertrieben.



Ich hoffe, dir ist -im Gegensatz zur Daily Mail, die sich hier erneut als Quelle deskreditiert- noch in Erinnerung geblieben, dass die Pleite mit den Gletscherdaten im 3 Abschnitt (Folgen für die Menschheit) des AR stand und nicht bei den wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen? (der naturwissenschaftliche Teil war nämlich sehr wohl richtig, die Wirtschafts- und Sozialwissenschaftliche Ecke hat gepfuscht. In einem Fall...)




> Und kommt nicht mit dem Spruch, Wetter ist nicht Klima. Den kenn ich. Der ist genau so blödsinnig wie, Essen hat nichts mit Gewicht zutun.



Letzterer Spruch ist blödsinnig, beide miteinander zu vergleichen genauso. Hast du auch sachliche Argumente, was das tägliche Wettergeschehen mit der langfristigen Energiebilanz des Planeten bzw. Teilen desselbigen zu tun hat?



> Niemand sagt, man soll weil sie mit den Klimavorhersagen völlig falsch liegen und uns bewusst anlügen deshalb nicht die Umwelt schonen. Ich bin ein grosser Unterstützer zum Beispiel der Elektromobilität,



Die dummerweise 100% Autoindustrieschutz und 0% Umweltschutz (und auch für sehr lange Zeit noch 0% Klimaschutz) ist....


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Sicherlich mag CO² ein Treibhausgas sein aber quasi jedes Gas der Atmosphäre ist ein Treibhausgas, sonst hätten wir es nämlich so kalt, wie auf dem Mond ohne Atmosphäre. Vom Menschen gemachtes CO² ist aber sicherlich nicht der Auslöser für die "Klimaerwärmung". Europa war mal mit Eis bedeckt. Das wird es sicherlich irgendwann auch mal wieder sein. Wenn wir nicht massenweise FCKW produzieren und in den Himmel pusten, sollte die Erde auch nicht untergehen.

Auf der Erde wird es nie ein stabiles Klima geben, auch wenn die Menschen es gerne so hätten. Ändert sich das Klima, passt sich die Natur an. Das hat sie auch ohne den Menschen schon sehr lange gemacht. Ich denke das der "hochentwickelte" Mensch es dann auch bewerkstelligen sollte.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich weiß dass wir nicht auf der Venus sind aber das Klima auf der Erde ist von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängig.
Ohne Treibhausgase wäre es auf der Erde viel zu kalt.
Mit der richtigen Menge an Treibhausgasen ist es angenehm warm.
Mit zuviel Treibhausgasen ist es so wie auf der Venus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Uter schrieb:


> Für Biotope ist das klar, aber das meiste CO2 bzw. der meiste C ist nunmal nicht biologisch gebunden. Physikalische und chemische Prozesse könnten diese Prozesse wieder ausgleichen. Ob sie es tuen weiß ich nicht, aber wenn du es weißt, dann wär ich für eine Quelle dankbar.



Ich hab keine zusammenfassende Quelle griffbereit, aber was ich über die meisten relevanten physikalischen Prozess weiß, läuft darauf hinaus, dass kein Ausgleich zu erwarten ist. Größerer Aufbau von Carbonaten findet afaik nur im Meer statt, an Land verwittern sie im Gegenteil eher. Die Prozesse in der Tiefsee haben aber schlichtweg keinen Kontakt zur Athmosphäre. Die erhöhten CO2-Konzentrationen werden da erst in 1000-4000 Jahren einen ordentlichen Boost liefern. Bis dahin haben wir an physikalischer CO2-Absorption nur die oberen Schichten der Ozeane. Die sättigen zunehmend stärker auf und können bei höheren Temperaturen immer weniger CO2 überhaupt halten. Die einzige (und nicht zu vernachlässigende) Möglichkeiten, den Kohlenstoff da rauszubekommen (ohne in die Athmosphäre abzugeben), ist die biologische Pumpe, d.h. das Absinken organischer Partikel und die Ausbildung und das Absinken von Kalkschalen.



> Im Meer kurzfristig allein durch die höhere Konz. von CO2 in der Luft relativ schnell mehr CO2 gelöst.



Aber natürlich nicht soviel mehr, dass die Konzentration sinkt  
Durch phyiskalische Lösung wird der CO2-Anstieg in der Athmosphäre nur gedämpft, aber es können dadurch keine "guten Bedingungen" entstehen, die ihn auch nur annährend stoppen.



> Dazu kommt, dass eine größere Menge an gelöstem CO2 im Meer ein potentieller Vorteil für Organismen ist, die eine karbonatische Schale/Hülle aufbauen.



????
Eine gesteigerte Kohlensäurekonzentration löst die Schalen schlichtweg auf. (für einfache Organismen mittlerweile x-fach nachgewiesen. Organismen, deren Schale nicht direkt in Wasserkontakt steht, sondern andere Substanzen darüber schichten, sind derzeit ein Forschungsschwerpunkt. Klar ist, dass die Ausbildung der Schalen unter saureren Bedingungen einen erhöhten Energieaufwand bedeutet, was insgesamt eine Schwächung der biologischen Pumpe erwarten lässt)



> Imo passt sie sehr gut. Rein chemisch berücksichtigst du auch nicht die Phasenübergänge im Wasser der Atmosphäre. Wenn mehr H2O(g) in ihr ist, dann sind auch mehr Treibhausgase vorhanden. Mehr H2O(l) oder (s) bedeutet dagegen etwas ganz anderes. Das eine ist eine Treibhausgas, das andere sind Aerosole.



Der erste Satz widerspricht mir, der Rest, wo ich eine Erklärung erwarten würde, scheint keinen Bezug zu meinem Post zu haben 




OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Der Anteil an CO² in der Stratosphäre, wo es angeblich so schädlich sein soll, nur 0,001 Prozent, da CO² 1,5 mal *schwerer* als Luft ist und sich in Bodennähe aufhält. CO² ist am sogenannten Treibhauseffekt sehr wenig beteiligt, denn Wasserdampf ist mit über 70 Prozent die grösste Ursache . Als Wolken sogar 85 Prozent. Dann gibt es 17 weitere Gase (ohne CO²) die als solche gelten.


 
Die Zahlen gucke ich jetzt mal nicht danach, aber schon bei der Grundanahme machst du zwei Fehler:
1. Treibhausgase wirken in der gesamten Athmosphäre
2. Wie stark ein Treibhausgas allgemein ist, hat nichts mit seinem Potential im Rahmen einer weiteren Verstärkung zu tun.

Wasserdampf ist in der Tat ein exzellentes Treibhausgas - und sehr wirkungsvoll in unserer Athmopsphäre. Ohne hätten wir iirc eine Oberflächentemperatur irgendwo bei -20 bis 0 °C (weiß nicht mehr genau. Wenns wichtig ist, kann ichs raussuchen.). Aber eben weil er schon so aktiv ist, hat Wasserdampf kaum noch Potential:
Die Hauptabsorbtionsbereiche sind bereits zu 95-99,9999% abgedeckt. Wenn man 99% Wirkung hat, kann man die Konzentration auch verdoppeln - die Steigerung auf 99,5% wirkt sich im Gesamthaushalt kaum aus.
CO2 dagegen hat ein kleineres Potential, nutzt dieses bislang aber zu einem kleineren Teil. Wenn die Konzentration und damit Strahlungsabsorption von CO2 steigt, dann gibt es eben noch jede Menge Wärmestrahlung, die zusätzlich absorbiert und in der Athmosphäre gehalten werden kann.


----------



## OberstFleischer (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@ruyven_macaran Treibhauseffekt...  
Da bin ich mal auf die fundierte Gegenargumente gespannt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Niza schrieb:


> *Eigene Meinung:*
> Ich selber bin der Meinung, dass es einen von Menschen verursachten Klimawandel gibt.
> Man sieht es alleine schon, wenn man mal in die Nachrichten schaut oder nach draußen schaut (z.B. Januar 2014 über +10°C) .
> 
> ...



Und daran soll man sehen, dass der Klimawandel anthropogen ist?


----------



## HomeboyST (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und daran soll man sehen, dass der Klimawandel anthropogen ist?



Natürlich. 
Was denkst du was passiert wenn die Menschen weniger TV suchten, alles nachplappern was sie irgendwo lesen und hören ? 

Freies und rationales Denken wird doch überall ( vor allem in den Schulen und Unis unterbunden ) 
Jeder der ne andere Meinung hat wird gleich nieder gemacht, da kein Mainstream... ( Z.b. Die Welt ist keine Scheibe  ) 

Solange mit der Klimalüge Geld zu verdienen ist wird es genutzt. Mehr nicht. 
Und solange es mit den Ressourcen ( Erdöl, Gas etc  ) ebenso noch klappt sich die Taschen zu füllen wird keine neue Technik kommen. 
( Perpetuum Mobile )  und es wurde schon vor 30 Jahren gesagt das uns bald das Erdöl aus geht. Komisch das immer noch etwas da ist. 
Und ebenso komisch das jede neue Erdölquelle immer gleich ready to use ist.  
Habe noch nie gehört,  puh, die erdölquelle stinkt noch etwas.... vllt in 20.000 Jahren    

Jaja.. Manchmal ist die Warheit so banal das sie sich dem erkannt werden deshalb so geschickt entzieht. 

P.S. 
Wir steuern ferngesteuerte Fahrzeuge auf dem Mars... Ballern Atome mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit gegeneinander, können das Wetter manipulieren und haben auch Waffen wie Haarp die Erdbeben auslösen können usw. 

Aber seit 100 Jahren... fahren wir immer noch mit Gummireifen und Verbrennungsmotor da es nichts besseres und günstigeres gibt..  

P.S. in den 50ern hatte Ford schon ein nuklear Auto ( Ford Nucleon ) im Konzpt. Und das sind alles Sachen von denen wir wissen. Wer weiß also wie weit die wirklich sind ? 
Denke im Schnitt sind die 50 - 70 Jahre weiter als wir es heute denken.   Bsp. F-117 erster (einsatzfähige) tarnkappen bomber, gebaut in den 70ern. Bestätigt in den 90ern.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja in der dritten Welt haben wir die gleichen Zustände wie zu Zeiten der Industrialisierung in Europa und diese war vor über 100 Jahren. Genau das gleiche. Zum einen lernt man, wie viele Menschen für besser Lebensbedingungen sich eingesetzt haben zum anderen lassen wir, also wir aus der westlichen Welt, Menschen in Entwicklungsländern zu den gleichen Bedingungen arbeiten, wir unsere Vorfahren vor über 100/200 Jahren. 

Hat zwar jetzt nichts direktes mit dem Klimawandel zutun, aber allgemein läufts bei uns Menschen mitm Klima genauso  

Einerseits gibt es ja recht gute Ideen und Vorsätze das Klima besser zu schützen bzw. die Umwelt an sich. Auf der anderen Seite setzt man sich Zeiten, die 10, 20 oder 30 Jahre voraus liegen  Das ist doch vollkommen bescheuert. Aber hauptsache man kann sagen, man tut ja was, das war schon die xte Kilmakonferenz, und das einzige was ich von der letzten noch im Kopf habe, ist der heulende Phillipiner. Mehr kam da auch wieder nicht raus, außer ein neuer Termin wann man den evtl. vielleicht vorhaben könnte, sich möglicherweise um die Umsetzung der Ideen zu bemühen 

Alles schon recht schizophren


----------



## OberstFleischer (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@ruyven_macaran

Ein kleiner Auszug aus der fundierten Abhandlung von Dipl.- Ing. Heinz Thieme:

Nach wie vor werden abenteuerliche Visionen über bevorstehende, vom Menschen verursachte klimatische Veränderungen in die Welt gesetzt. 
So erschien Anfang Januar 1999 die Meldung, daß infolge von menschenverursachter Klimabeeinflussung der Golfstrom innerhalb der nächsten dreißig bis fünfzig Jahren verschwinden könnte. 
Dies hätte zweifellos dramatische Konsequenzen für das Leben auch in unserem Land. 
Nach wie vor werden aber weder verständliche noch überzeugende Erklärungen der Ursachen der befürchteten Veränderungen präsentiert. 
Insbesondere stehen die bisher bekannten Erklärungsversuche einer Klimabeeinflussung im krassen Widerspruch zum Wissensstand der Physik.

Von den Verkündern einer zu erwartenden Klimakatastrophe wird dabei so gut wie ausschließlich die These angeführt, 
daß durch Veränderung der Anteile von Spurengasen in der Atmosphäre die Wärmeabstrahlung der Erde in Richtung All vermehrt behindert wird. 
Hierdurch würde sich die Atmosphäre verstärkt aufwärmen, Klimaänderungen verursacht, wobei die Atmosphäre wie ein Treibhaus wirke.

Zweifellos hat beispielsweise ein beträchtlich schwankender Wassergehalt in der unteren Atmosphäre kräftige Wirkungen auf die Temperaturverhältnisse in unserem Lebensraum. 
Es ist von jedermann einfach zu beobachten, daß es bei klarem Himmel nachts wesentlich kühler wird als bei einer geschlossenen Wolkendecke. 
Schiebt sich am Tag eine Wolke vor die Sonne, wird die ausfallende Sonnenstrahlung sofort spürbar. 
Damit sind die Strahlungswirkungen, besser: Reflexionswirkungen, des kondensierten oder erstarrten Wasseranteils in der Luft bereits skizziert. 
Aber gerade Einwirkungen der Menschheit auf den Wasserinhalt der Atmosphäre und dadurch mögliche Temperaturwirkungen werden von den Anhängern der Treibhaus-These bislang als unerheblich dargestellt.

Die Klimabedrohung soll von ansteigenden Anteilen von Gasen wie CO2 (hauptsächlich) und daneben noch O3, N2O, CH4 ausgehen. 
Diese Gase sind zwar nur in verschwindend geringen Mengen, als " Spurengase", in der Luft enthalten, 
darunter ist CO2 mit einem Anteil von knapp 0,04 Prozent noch am stärksten vorhanden, es ist aber ein Ansteigen insbesondere des CO2-Anteils zu verzeichnen. 
Bei einem weiterem Anstieg sollen hieraus folgenschwere Aufheizeffekte der Atmosphäre resultieren. 
Die Begründung dieser erwarteten Aufheizeffekte war und ist bislang nebulös. 
Anfangs war davon die Rede, daß die Spurengase in der Luft die von der Erde abgehende Wärmestrahlung reflektieren und damit zur Erdoberfläche zurücklenken (Rückstrahlung). 
Nachdem den Anhängern der Treibhaus- These verständlich gemacht worden ist, daß in der Luft fein verteilte Moleküle, wie z. B. die vom CO2, 
keine Reflexionswirkungen zeigen und diese deshalb auch keine Rückstrahlung verursachen können, 
wurde die Argumentation auf eine thermische Rückstrahlung (Strahlung auf Grund der Temperatur des Strahlers) umgestellt. 
Weil aber mit der Höhe in der Atmosphäre die Temperatur abnimmt, und deshalb keine Energie-Rückübertragung aus auf diesem Wege möglich ist, 
wurde jetzt vom Umweltbundesamt in der Schrift "Klimaänderung: Ein wissenschaftlicher Popanz?" unter These 10 eine weitere unhaltbare Argumentation vorgestellt. 
Dort wird erläutert, daß die von der Erde abgehende Strahlung "...teilweise von den in der Atmosphäre befindlichen optisch aktiven Gaskomponenten, ....., aufgenommen (absorbiert) 
und entsprechend den Gesetzen der Quantenphysik in gleichem Maße wieder abgegeben (reemitiert) wird".

Es ist bekannt, daß Strahlung mittels der Quantenphysik erklärt werden kann. Aus der Wärmelehre ist aber auch bekannt, daß Energie im wesentlichen dann über Strahlung abgegeben wird, 
wenn die anderen Wege zur Energieabfuhr, nämlich Konvektion (Wärmeübergang) und Wärmeleitung, nicht oder nicht in ausreichendem Maße genutzt werden können. 
Letzteres trifft insbesondere für das Vakuum bzw. vakuum-ähnliche Zustände zu, z. B. bei der Übertragung der Sonnenenergie durch das All. 
Will man experimentell innerhalb von Gasen eine Energieabgabe einzelner Gasmoleküle durch Strahlung erreichen, so müssen entweder die Gase in erheblicher Verdünnung, 
praktisch in vakuum-ähnlichen Druckzuständen vorliegen, oder aber die dem Gas zugeführte und dann wieder abzugebende Leistung muß beträchtliche Leistungsdichten erreichen. 
Unter Bedingungen der unteren Atmosphäre, also im Luftraum bis rd. 25 km Höhe, 
gibt es weder die eine noch die andere Voraussetzung für das Auftreten quantenphysikalischer Reemission empfangener Wärmestrahlung einzelner Moleküle. 
In diesem Bereich wird ggf. die durch Absorption von Strahlung aufgenommene Energie unverzüglich in die Form Wärme transformiert 
und ebenso schnell durch Konvektion und Leitung an die unmittelbare Umgebung abgegeben. 
Der experimentelle Nachweis von (Re-)Emission auf quantenphysikalischer Grundlage unter den Bedingungen der unteren Atmosphäre ist zudem bisher nicht erbracht worden. 
Dabei wäre diese Reemission, wenn es sie denn gäbe, recht einfach nachzuweisen. Hier geht es weiter.

Klima - anthropogen ? ... ist zwar schon älter, aber absolut lesenswert. 
Solange verfolge ich schon die Co²-Diskussionen, mit den merkwürdigen Erklärungsversuchen.
Alleine was für einen Humbug meine Kinder, bezüglich unseres Klimas in der Schule lernen müssen.


Achso schlimmmes Co².


----------



## debalz (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> Freies und rationales Denken wird doch überall ( vor allem in den Schulen und Unis unterbunden )


 anscheinend wurdest du zu Hause unterrichtet und hast die genannten Einrichtungen nie besucht.


> und haben auch Waffen wie Haarp die Erdbeben auslösen können usw.


 sorry, aber damit unterstreichst du meine o.g. Vermutung


> Denke im Schnitt sind die 50 - 70 Jahre weiter als wir es heute denken


 "die da oben" - wer ständig "die da oben" sagt hat sich doch längst in Verschwörungstheorien zurückgezogen und jeder Versuch ihm etwas anderes zu erzählen muss scheitern weil man dann selbst als Teil der Verschwörung oder Opfer von Manipulationen durch "die" angesehen wird.

alleine schon der Spruch in deinem Profil: 





> Wenn die Medien dafür sorgen, dass die Masse wie ein dummer Köter immer  in die falsche Richtung schaut. Wenn man heute sieht, wie man  manipuliert wird, dann versteht man erst richtig die Situation vor dem  2.Weltkrieg. Die Deutschen haben nichts gelernt was Propaganda angeht.  Im Gegenteil, sie wird immer primitiver!


 
*facepalm*
Wie willst du denn ernst genommen werden - man solllte sich wenigstens die Mühe machen Dinge immer aus unterschiedlichen Perspektiven zu sehen (sowas lernt man u.a. auch an einer (Hoch)Schule) und seine eigenen Ansichten immer mal wieder kritisch hinterfragen. Dazu ist die Medienlandschaft eigentlich ganz gut geeignet und bietet ein breites Spektrum an Perspektiven auf das Geschehen in der Welt.


----------



## OberstFleischer (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@debalz


> alleine schon der Spruch in deinem Profil:


Kommst du noch klar mit dir ? 
Außer Phrasendreschen kommt nichts?


> anscheinend wurdest du zu Hause unterrichtet und hast die genannten Einrichtungen nie besucht.





> sowas lernt man u.a. auch an einer (Hoch)Schule





> wer ständig "die da oben" sagt hat sich doch längst in Verschwörungstheorien zurückgezogen


als Verschwörungstheorie wurde damals auch die Staatliche Überwachung abgetan. Dank Snowden wissen wir es besser.
Du trägst ja damit sehr viel zur Diskussion bei... *ernsthaft*. 

Aus den Medien übernommen:#41


> wenn die ersten Länder unter den Meeresspiegel sinken


 
Oder wie soll ich das verstehen, das du Postings von 2 verschiedenen Membern, ohne Zugehörigkeit zueinander zusammenfasst. #58 und #56.

Das könnte man mit dem @debalz (als Bsp.) bewerkstelligen. 

Mein: 


> Wenn die Medien dafür sorgen, dass die Masse wie ein dummer Köter immer in die falsche Richtung schaut. Wenn man heute sieht, wie man manipuliert wird, dann versteht man erst richtig die Situation vor dem 2.Weltkrieg. Die Deutschen haben nichts gelernt was Propaganda angeht. Im Gegenteil, sie wird immer primitiver!


Soll ja auch zum Nachdenken und Selbstreflektieren bewegen. Auch wenn es bei manchen nicht den gewünschten Effekt hat. 


*Back to Topic !*


----------



## debalz (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hab ich dir doch fälschlicherweise die "HAARP verursacht Erdbeben" - Theorie zugeordnet, komisch obwohl sie so haarsträubend ist, sorry.

Was soll den hier noch diskutiert werden. Der Thread versucht menschenbeeinflusste Klimaveränderung zu erläutern - und nicht in Frage zu stellen, und wenn doch beides hier stattfinden soll führt der ganze Thread zu nichts weil ja wie oben schon genannt Verschwörungstheoretiker tendenziell nicht diskutieren sondern alles was nicht ihrer Sicht entspricht als böse staatsgelenkte Propaganda abtun - und Tschüss.


----------



## OberstFleischer (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Oooh . 


> Was soll den hier noch diskutiert werden.


Wußte nicht, daß Diskussionen nicht erwünscht sind?

Wenn verschiedene Meinungen aufeinandertreffen, kommt es zwangsläufig zu Diskussionen. 
Du mußt ja nicht gleich das Aufgabengebiet deines Berufs in Frage stellen.
Außerdem ist dazu ein Forum nunmal da.
Politik... die Erde ist zum Glück keine Scheibe.

Was ist nun mit den Reaktionen zu Treibhauseffekt – ein forscher Irrtum?.
Warte immer noch auf Gegendarstellung...


Ps.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HAARP ist auch ein schönes Stück Technik.  
Sorry, ist ein Scherz... kann leider nie meinen Mund halten


----------



## Uter (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab keine zusammenfassende Quelle griffbereit, aber was ich über die meisten relevanten physikalischen Prozess weiß, läuft darauf hinaus, dass kein Ausgleich zu erwarten ist. Größerer Aufbau von Carbonaten findet afaik nur im Meer statt, an Land verwittern sie im Gegenteil eher.


Die Karbonatverwitterung kann zusätzliches CO2 binden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Prozesse in der Tiefsee haben aber schlichtweg keinen Kontakt zur Athmosphäre. [...] Bis dahin haben wir an physikalischer CO2-Absorption nur die oberen Schichten der Ozeane.


Ist klar, aber laut Wiki befindet sich allein dort mehr C als in der Atmosphäre...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die sättigen zunehmend stärker auf und können bei höheren Temperaturen immer weniger CO2 überhaupt halten.


Die Temperaturerhöhung ist nur sehr langfristig sicher. Mittelfristig könnte der Eintrag von Schmelzwasser zumindest lokal sogar das Gegenteil bewirken. Kurzfristig (und darum geht es ja gerade) passiert gar nichts.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die einzige (und nicht zu vernachlässigende) Möglichkeiten, den Kohlenstoff da rauszubekommen (ohne in die Athmosphäre abzugeben), ist die biologische Pumpe, d.h. das Absinken organischer Partikel und die Ausbildung und das Absinken von Kalkschalen.


Stimmt, das ist btw. auch eine Möglichkeit CaCO3 in die Tiefsee zu transportieren, wo es ab einer gewissen Tiefe gelöst wird, was wiederum CO2 verbraucht. 
Will sagen: Die Prozesse der CO2-Bindung sind komplexer als man denkt. Weitere Forschung wär imo nötig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber natürlich nicht soviel mehr, dass die Konzentration sinkt
> Durch phyiskalische Lösung wird der CO2-Anstieg in der Athmosphäre nur gedämpft, aber es können dadurch keine "guten Bedingungen" entstehen, die ihn auch nur annährend stoppen.


Stimmt, aber sie puffern einen Teil ab. Die Frage ist, ob die biol. Prozesse den Rest stemmen können. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ????
> Eine gesteigerte Kohlensäurekonzentration löst die Schalen schlichtweg auf. (für einfache Organismen mittlerweile x-fach nachgewiesen. Organismen, deren Schale nicht direkt in Wasserkontakt steht, sondern andere Substanzen darüber schichten, sind derzeit ein Forschungsschwerpunkt. Klar ist, dass die Ausbildung der Schalen unter saureren Bedingungen einen erhöhten Energieaufwand bedeutet, was insgesamt eine Schwächung der biologischen Pumpe erwarten lässt)


Kurzfristig kann ich mir keinen problematischen pH-Wert vorstellen, Meerwasser ist ja i.d.R. leicht basisch. Fraglich ist ob der leicht niedrigere pH-Wert oder etwas leichtere Verfügbarkeit von Karbonat einen größeren Einfluss hat. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der erste Satz widerspricht mir, der Rest, wo ich eine Erklärung erwarten würde, scheint keinen Bezug zu meinem Post zu haben


 Was daran ist unklar? Wir reden über Treibhausgase und du argumentierst mit Flüssigkeiten und Feststoffen, die in der Atmosphäre sind. 

@ andere Diskussionsteilnehmer:
Bitte bleibt on-topic. Hier geht es um den anthropogenen Klimawandel und nicht um HAARP oder sonstwas. 

@ OberstFleischer:
Widerleg doch mal, dass CO2 und CH4 Treibhausgase sind und dass die Menschheit sehr viel CO2 und CH4 produzieren, dann hast du dein Ziel erreicht.


----------



## Niza (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und daran soll man sehen, dass der Klimawandel anthropogen ist?


 Kurz gesagt , jo 

ganz ehrlich, kommt dir das den nicht spanisch vor das wir heute am 9.1. 12°C draußen haben ?
Mann kann schon fast mit den  T-Shirt nach draußen gehen.

Die Ironie ist doch immer wieder, dass es irgendwie immer die größten Umweltverschmutzer am schlimmsten trifft, wie z.B. die USA.
Welche Länder sind die größten Sünder? - Umwelt | PM Online

Interressant ist, was hier steht:
Kälteeinbruch in USA: Kälte sorgt hier für milden Winter - Panorama - Stuttgarter Zeitung
Das wohl die Kältewelle in den USA daran schuld ist, das es hier so warm ist.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Vadirus (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich finde, dass die Stimme der "Klimaskeptiker" immer lauter wird und habe letztens einen Bericht gelesen, dass es in den letzten 15-20 Jahren gar zu einem "Stillstand" gekommen ist und es gar keine Erhöhung der Temperaturen zu verzeichnen ist. Von daher denke ich, egal wie überzeugend die Argumente für einen anthropogenen Klimwandel auch sind,  die der Gegenseite sind auch nicht zu verachten, aus welchem Grund ich eine langsam aber sicher eine "agnostische" Position einnehme: Ich weiß es nicht. ABER die Maßnahmen die für den Klimaschutz initiiert werden für eine kohlenstoffärmere und nachhaltigere Gesellschaft & Wirtschaft finde ich gut, solange sie nicht auf Kosten des Umweltschutzes durchgeführt werden. Da gab es mal einen Artikel im Spiegel, dass Windparks durch Naturschutzgebiete gebaut werden . Dazu gibt es auch eine interessante Doku (von einem österreichischen Regisseur wenn ich mich recht entsinne) in dem auch dargestellt wird, wie die natur durch den Anbau von (Bio)Raps und Mais Monokulturen belastet wird, durch die zwar der CO2 Austoß gesenkt wird, jedoch zu Lasten der Natur.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das Problem ist, dass Klimaveränderungen nicht sofort passieren, sondern über einen sehr, sehr langen Zeitraum stattfinden.
Kurze, lokale Wetterphänomen, wie aktuell die Kältewelle in den USA und die milden Temperaturen in Europa wird man immer mal haben, bzw. hat es schon immer gegeben und wird es auch immer mal wieder geben.
Entscheidend ist aber, wie häufig das auftritt.
Wir hatten inzwischen schon mehrere "Jahrhundertfluten" in Deutschland.
Wirbelstürmen nehmen an Intensität zu.
All das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, und dass die Gletscher schmelzen, bzw. schrumpfen, ist auch sichtbar.
Wind- und Meeresströmungen sind sehr komplex und selbst mit Supercomputern kann man da keine weitreichende Vorhersage tätigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran Treibhauseffekt...
> Da bin ich mal auf die fundierte Gegenargumente gespannt.





OberstFleischer schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> 
> Ein kleiner Auszug aus der fundierten Abhandlung von Dipl.- Ing. Heinz Thieme:



Ein kleiner Auszug wäre in der Tat nett gewesen, aber das hier ist ein kleiner. Sondern ein relativ langes Pampfhlet voller Behauptungen und ohne eine einzige Quelle. Bitte habe Verständnis dafür, dass ich umgekehrt auch nur kurz meinen Senf zu jedem Abschnitt dazugebe. Wenn du längere Ausführungen und ggf. Belege haben willst, dann beschränke dich bitte auf 1-2 Punkte, auf die werde ich dann -soweit ich kann- näher eingehen. Aber alles zusammen erfordert schlichtweg mehr Zeit, als ich im Moment habe (und würde vermutlich wesentlich mehr Text produzieren, als die meisten lesen wollen).



> Nach wie vor werden abenteuerliche Visionen über bevorstehende, vom Menschen verursachte klimatische Veränderungen in die Welt gesetzt.
> So erschien Anfang Januar 1999 die Meldung, daß infolge von menschenverursachter Klimabeeinflussung der Golfstrom innerhalb der nächsten dreißig bis fünfzig Jahren verschwinden könnte.
> Dies hätte zweifellos dramatische Konsequenzen für das Leben auch in unserem Land.
> Nach wie vor werden aber weder verständliche noch überzeugende Erklärungen der Ursachen der befürchteten Veränderungen präsentiert.
> Insbesondere stehen die bisher bekannten Erklärungsversuche einer Klimabeeinflussung im krassen Widerspruch zum Wissensstand der Physik.



Was stimmt: Es gab diesen Meldungen, samt dramatischen Konsequenzen und unzureichenden Erklärungen, die zwar nicht im Widerspruch zur Physik standen (die ist nicht zuständig), aber zu Ozeanographie.
Was nicht stimmt: Das irgendwas davon in wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen zu finden war. Der werte Ingenieur liefert sich hier ein Duel mit BILD und Bay - und bewegt sich damit auf einem Niveau, bei dem ich Frage, was dieser Link im Wissenschaftsforum zu suchen hat?

In der Wissenschaft wurde (wird ggf. noch - bin in Sachen Ozenographie nicht 100% auf dem laufenden) diskutiert, ob die ~10% der nordatlantischen Zirkulation, die auf thermohaline Prozesse zurückzuführen sind, signifikant geschwächt werden könnten, wenn vermehrt süßes Schmelzwasser in die (bisherigen) Absinkbereich gelangt. Den Golfstrom hätte das vielleicht um 1-2% reduziert - vielleicht. Denn man kann die Effekte der thermohalinen Zirkulation nicht von denen Unterscheiden, die durch die Verschiebung zwischen innertropischer Konvergenz und Äquator resultieren.



> Von den Verkündern einer zu erwartenden Klimakatastrophe wird dabei so gut wie ausschließlich die These angeführt,
> daß durch Veränderung der Anteile von Spurengasen in der Atmosphäre die Wärmeabstrahlung der Erde in Richtung All vermehrt behindert wird.
> Hierdurch würde sich die Atmosphäre verstärkt aufwärmen, Klimaänderungen verursacht, wobei die Atmosphäre wie ein Treibhaus wirke.



Soweit richtig



> Zweifellos hat beispielsweise ein beträchtlich schwankender Wassergehalt in der unteren Atmosphäre kräftige Wirkungen auf die Temperaturverhältnisse in unserem Lebensraum.
> Es ist von jedermann einfach zu beobachten, daß es bei klarem Himmel nachts wesentlich kühler wird als bei einer geschlossenen Wolkendecke.



Auch richtig, hat aber rein gar nichts mit dem Treibhauseffekt zu tun.



> Schiebt sich am Tag eine Wolke vor die Sonne, wird die ausfallende Sonnenstrahlung sofort spürbar.
> Damit sind die Strahlungswirkungen, besser: Reflexionswirkungen, des kondensierten oder erstarrten Wasseranteils in der Luft bereits skizziert.



So allgemein, das kann gar nicht falsch sein.



> Aber gerade Einwirkungen der Menschheit auf den Wasserinhalt der Atmosphäre und dadurch mögliche Temperaturwirkungen werden von den Anhängern der Treibhaus-These bislang als unerheblich dargestellt.



Vollkommen falsch. Die Auswirkungen von Wasser, insbesondere die Wolkenbildung sind im Gegenteil ein Kernbereich aktueller Klimaforschung (in der vernünftig layouteten Zusammenfassung für Entscheidungsträger des AR5 sollte sich irgendwo in der erste Hälfte ein Diagram finden, dass die Bedeutung aller Faktoren vergleicht - inklusive Wasserdampf)



> Die Klimabedrohung soll von ansteigenden Anteilen von Gasen wie CO2 (hauptsächlich) und daneben noch O3, N2O, CH4 ausgehen.
> Diese Gase sind zwar nur in verschwindend geringen Mengen, als " Spurengase", in der Luft enthalten,
> darunter ist CO2 mit einem Anteil von knapp 0,04 Prozent noch am stärksten vorhanden, es ist aber ein Ansteigen insbesondere des CO2-Anteils zu verzeichnen.
> Bei einem weiterem Anstieg sollen hieraus folgenschwere Aufheizeffekte der Atmosphäre resultieren.



Wiederum nichts, was man wiederlegen müsste oder könnte.



> Die Begründung dieser erwarteten Aufheizeffekte war und ist bislang nebulös.
> Anfangs war davon die Rede, daß die Spurengase in der Luft die von der Erde abgehende Wärmestrahlung reflektieren und damit zur Erdoberfläche zurücklenken (Rückstrahlung).
> Nachdem den Anhängern der Treibhaus- These verständlich gemacht worden ist, daß in der Luft fein verteilte Moleküle, wie z. B. die vom CO2,
> keine Reflexionswirkungen zeigen und diese deshalb auch keine Rückstrahlung verursachen können,
> ...



diese Begründung finde ich auch "nebulös" - aber Quantenphysik war nie meine Stärke. Leider verrät der Herr Ingenieur nicht, wen er da denn zitiert, sonst könnte man vielleicht gucken, was dahintersteckt/dagegen spricht.

Aber man könnte es sich auch schlicht einfacher machen und statt diesem (möglicherweise falschen) Kauderwelch die allgemein gängige und akzeptierte Erklärung heranziehen:
CO2 absorbiert Infrarotstrahlung und verhindert so deren Abstrahlung.
Ende.



> *eine länger Ausführung, während der offensichtlich die oben genannte "Erklärung" wiederlegt werden soll - was aber irrelevant ist, solange niemand obige Erklärung überhaupt anwendet*






OberstFleischer schrieb:


> *Back to Topic !*



Der erste vernünftige Satz, den ich hier seit einiger Zeit lese...





Uter schrieb:


> Die Karbonatverwitterung kann zusätzliches CO2 binden.



Aber, soweit ich weiß, nicht viel.
Zugegebenermaßen weiß ich nicht so viel über terrestrische Chemie, aber wenn ich mal ne Stunde Google, finde ich z.B. solche Paper: Atmospheric CO2 sink: Silicate weathering or carbonate weathering? | Critical Zone Exploration Network
Sensationell: 3 mal mehr, als bislang angenommen. Unterm Strich aber trotzdem nur 0,47 Gt C /a. Ob das stimmt, kann ich, wie gesagt, nicht beurteilen - aber zumindest war es 1 Jahr später keine vorherschende Meinung, denn in z.B. diesem Abstract ist schon wieder von 0,1-0,6 Gt C /a die Rede.
Wenn ich das jetzt mal ganz billig mit den 9 Gt C /a vergleiche, die die Menschheit laut Wiki freisetzt...
Ein einzurechnender Faktor. Aber nichts, was die CO2-Konzentration nenneswert stabilisieren würde.

(was ja auch, ganz ohne viel Theorie, an den de facto vorliegenden Konzentrationen zu sehen ist. Die steigen definitiv - es gibt schlichtweg keinen Aufnahmeprozess, der es auch nur annähernd mit unseren Freisetzungen aufnehmen könnte.)




> Ist klar, aber laut Wiki befindet sich allein dort mehr C als in der Atmosphäre...



Zu "mehr als in der Athmosphäre" gehört meist sehr, sehr, sehr wenig 
Aber die Athmosphäre ist nunmal der einzige Pool, bei dem die absolute Größe überhaupt zählt - weil das CO2 da eine Wirkung hat. In anderen Bereichen eingelagertes C ist ziemlich schnurz, da geht es um den Austausch mit der Athmosphäre. Und der ist im Falle des Ozeans ziemlich einfach:
Vor der Industrialisierung hatten wir ein Sättigungsgleichgewicht. Der Ozean enthielt soviel CO2, wie er beim herrschenden pCO2 der Athmosphäre aufnehmen konnte. Mehr kann er nur aufnehmen, wenn auch der Anteil von CO2 in der Athmosphäre steigt - und genau das gilt es tunlichst zu vermeiden, so dass keine Steigerung der Aufnahmekapazität möglich ist.

Durch Erwärmung ist aber, wie erwähnt, umgekehrt eine Reduzierung der potentiellen Kapazität möglich - und nahezu unvermeidbar. Und fieser Weise zählt die Temperatur an der Grenzfläche, an der die Aufnahme stattfinden müsste -es hilft uns also nicht, dass der Ozean als ganzes kaum zu erwärmen ist. Die obersten paar cm reichen, um die Aufnahme zu stören und die lassen sich relativ leicht erwärmen.



> Die Temperaturerhöhung ist nur sehr langfristig sicher. Mittelfristig könnte der Eintrag von Schmelzwasser zumindest lokal sogar das Gegenteil bewirken. Kurzfristig (und darum geht es ja gerade) passiert gar nichts.



Lokal könnte Schmelzwasser für eine kältere Oberfläche sorgen - aber eben wirklich nur sehr, sehr lokal. Der Großteil des Ozeans ist wortwörtlich "meilenweit" von jeder potentiellen Schmelzwasserquelle entfernt, die Erde ist an den Polen nunmal nicht mehr alzu dick. Im Mittel steigt die Ozeanoberflächentemperatur schon heute klar messbar an, das ist keineswegs ein rein langfristiger Trend.



> Stimmt, das ist btw. auch eine Möglichkeit CaCO3 in die Tiefsee zu transportieren, wo es ab einer gewissen Tiefe gelöst wird, was wiederum CO2 verbraucht.



Nicht eine, sondern DIE. Davon rede ich ja eben - es gibt kurzfristig (also in Jahrhunderten gerechnet) überhaupt keinen anderen Weg, C in die Tiefsee zu schaffen.



> Will sagen: Die Prozesse der CO2-Bindung sind komplexer als man denkt. Weitere Forschung wär imo nötig.



läuft, läuft.
Läuft aber eben auch darauf hinaus, dass die Ozeanversauerung wortwörtlich Gift für diesen Prozess ist.



> Stimmt, aber sie puffern einen Teil ab. Die Frage ist, ob die biol. Prozesse den Rest stemmen können.



Es gibt keinen "Rest". Wenn du durch andere Prozesse den pCO2-Anstieg verhindern könntest, dann würde der Antrieb fehlen, der eine höhere physikalsiche Aufnahme durch den Ozean ermöglicht. Das ganze ist wirklich nur ein reiner Schleifklotz, der schnellere Entwicklungen erschwert - aber er kann keine langsame Bewegung zum Stillstand bringen.



> Kurzfristig kann ich mir keinen problematischen pH-Wert vorstellen, Meerwasser ist ja i.d.R. leicht basisch. Fraglich ist ob der leicht niedrigere pH-Wert oder etwas leichtere Verfügbarkeit von Karbonat einen größeren Einfluss hat.



Hat es. Kurzfristig, im Zeitraum von Jahren, ist die Versauerung noch nicht so stark, aber wenn ich die Zahlen richtig im Kopf habe, dürfte sie sich in der zweiten Hälfte des Jahrzehntes schon deutlich bemerkbar machen. Die Organismen sind eben an den jetzigen pH-Wert angepasst - nur weil der Mensch 6,5 noch als neutral empfindet, sieht das eine Kieselalge noch lange nicht genauso. Für die sind 0,1 Einheiten saurer/weniger basisch eine Belastung, auf die evolutionär nicht eingestellt sind.
Bis Ende des Jahrhunderts werden 0,3-0,4 erwartet (Anm. für die, die weiterlesen: Das ist kein Klimabericht, entsprechend bezieht sich "Folgen sind unerforscht" nicht auf die CO2-Bilanz. Es ist sehr wohl bekannt, dass Stabilität und Dicke von Kalkschalen abnehmen - unklar ist, wie dass das ökologische Gleichgewicht verändert, weil auch Fressfeinde und der höheren Konzentration leiden. Klimatisch nützt aber auch nichts, wenn die biologische Aktivität insgesamt gleich bleibt - die dünneren Schalen für sich bedeutet ja schon einen geringeren C-Transport, selbst wenn die Anzahl konstant bleibt)

An der Stelle ein Bild, das mir mittlerweile zum Halse raushängt, aber es einfach auf den Punkt bringt:
http://www.geomar.de/typo3temp/pics/efa943d298_1023b3aaf9.jpg
Rechts sind keine Extremwerte, sondern Versauerung entsprechend 580-720 ppm in der Athmosphähre.

Zum Vergleich: Heute haben wir knapp 400 ppm. Vor der Industrialisierung hatten wir 280 ppm. Der politische Grenzwert für das 2 °C Ziel war 450 ppm (wissenschaftlich wäre es der Wert für eine 50:50 Chance, die keinesfalls zu überschreitende 2 Grad Marke nicht zu überschreiten - aber 50% sind für Politiker halt ganz viel... ) und das werden mir ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht mehr schaffen.




> Was daran ist unklar? Wir reden über Treibhausgase und du argumentierst mit Flüssigkeiten und Feststoffen, die in der Atmosphäre sind.



Häh? Ich hab nach vier Zeilen einen Halbsatz zum Thema Flüssigkeiten angehängt. 




Vadirus schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass die Stimme der "Klimaskeptiker" immer lauter wird



"lauter" trifft es sehr gut...



> und habe letztens einen Bericht gelesen, dass es in den letzten 15-20 Jahren gar zu einem "Stillstand" gekommen ist und es gar keine Erhöhung der Temperaturen zu verzeichnen ist.



Hast du auch geguckt, von wem und auf welcher Grundlage der "Bericht" erstellt ist?
Es stimmt zwar, dass es die letzten ~8 Jahre eine Stagnation gibt (was meilenweit innerhalb der Streuung ist), aber die letzten 20 Jahre haben wir eine Steigerung um rund 0,15-0,2 Grad
Wenn jemand etwas deutlich anderes behauptet, sollte man mal nach der Motivation fragen...

Meinem Eindruck nach haben das sogar die etwas wissenschaftlicher orientierten "Klima"skeptiker"" längst eingesehen und bestreiten weder, den Temperatur- noch den CO2-Anstieg, sondern entweder den Zusammenhang zwischen beiden oder den Menschen als Ursache für den CO2-Anstieg oder (derzeit sehr populär) die Berechnungsmodelle für die Zukunft. Aber dass es heute wärmer ist als früher, ist verdammt gut belegt. Da gibt es eigentlich nur noch unter Wissenschaftlern Diskussionen, wie man die soundsovielte Nachkommastelle für Regionen hochrechnet, aus denen man fast nur Satellitendaten hat.




> Da gab es mal einen Artikel im Spiegel, dass Windparks durch Naturschutzgebiete gebaut werden .



Die meisten Windparks werden derzeit an Autobahnen gebaut - weil man die Dinger irgendwie dahin transportieren muss 



> Dazu gibt es auch eine interessante Doku (von einem österreichischen Regisseur wenn ich mich recht entsinne) in dem auch dargestellt wird, wie die natur durch den Anbau von (Bio)Raps und Mais Monokulturen belastet wird, durch die zwar der CO2 Austoß gesenkt wird, jedoch zu Lasten der Natur.


 
Tjo - Klimaschutz und Umweltschutz sind halt zwei Paar Schuhe. In dem Fall ist es aber in erster Linie Geldmacherei. Monokulturen (egal für welchen Zweck) sind ein großes Problem für den Artenschutz (drittes Paar Schuhe!) und die Bodenbelastung, aber sie bringen pro Fläche mehr Geld ein. Und das ist interessiert den Bauern - als einziges. Ich persönlich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man mit extensiver Landwirtschaft in Sachen Energieträger sogar besser abschneiden könnte, wenn man die eingesparten Ausgleichsflächen/Naturschutzgebiete berücksichtigt. Schließlich kann auch das wildestes Unkraut verheizt werden. Aber: Der Bauer rechnet halt mit den Flächen, die er aberntet - und da ist 2x Wildwuchs mehr Fläche, als 1x Gen-Mais und 1 Mal Naturschutzfläche, da letztere nicht zählt. (bzw. dem Bauern die Brache noch zusätzlich vergütet wird, wenn es sein Land ist)


----------



## HomeboyST (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



debalz schrieb:


> anscheinend wurdest du zu Hause unterrichtet und hast die genannten Einrichtungen nie besucht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Doch natürlich, nur habe ich irgendwann angefangen Sachen zu Hinterfragen. 
( Ging mit 9/11 los muss ich zugeben, denn das sah schon komisch aus und mehr Antworten als in der Bild stand konnte mir keiner geben, somit nahm das alles seinen Lauf ) 

Und nein, ich habe mich nicht in Verschwöhrungstheorien zurück gezogen.. 
Diese "Theorien" (welche keine ist )  erkenne ich nur an, da ich sicher in der Hinsicht einen weitaus tieferen Wissenstand habe.

P.S. Kann man sich mal ansehen   Da wird auch auf den ach so tollen Ipcc eingegangen  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZxsXhXj7Ntw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## beren2707 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ums kurz zu machen (stark vereinfacht):
Kohlenstoffdioxid ist nicht das wichtigste Treibhausgas, sondern schlichtweg Wasserdampf! Seit (verlässlichen) Messungen Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts ist keine Korrelation zwischen CO2-Gehalt und Klima"erwärmung" feststellbar. Ca. 95% des CO2-Gehalts sind NICHT vom Menschen erzeugt. Ein direkter Klimawandel durch den Menschen durch CO2 ist NICHT der Fall. 

Andere Faktoren für die Änderung der Umwelt sind viel dramatischer und in der Lebensweise der gegenwärtigen Menschheit begründet (Abholzung, Verschmutzung der Meere, Monokulturen, Versiegelung der Flächen etc.), jedoch nicht für einen "Klimawandel" heranzuziehen; diese geraten aber zunehmend in den Hintergrund angesichts der herrschenden CO2-Hysterie. Um mal die bereits genannte Industrialisierung und den bösen CO2-Ausstoß heranzuziehen: Seit der Industrialisierung im Schweinsgalopp (ca. 1850) gab es KEINE signifikanten Klimaänderungen oder gar Erwärmungen in Mitteleuropa. Kalt- und Warmphasen wechselten sich (wie seit Längerem üblich) stets ab; aktuell befinden wir uns in einer Warmphase.

Seit über 10 Jahren ist keine signifikante Erwärmung feststellbar. Insbesondere die CO2-Lüge ist vielleicht die größe Betrugsmasche zur Bereicherung und Umverteilung von Geldern von unten nach oben in der (jüngeren) Geschichte. Eine ähnliche Breitenwirkung und finanzielle Einkünfte hat etwa die Einführung der Ablassbriefe erzeugt, mit vergleichbarem Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis.

Zur Erwärmung würde ich übrigens auch mal längere Zeiträume als nur wenige Jahrzehnte betrachten. Allein in den letzten 2000 Jahren gab es Durchschnittstemperaturen, die zeitweise sowohl deutlich höher als auch niedriger waren als die gegenwärtigen. Aber es ist absolut bezeichnend, dass viele krampfhaft versuchen, den Status quo (oder einen "Idealzustand" der nahen Vergangenheit) als den "perfekten" Zustand des Klimas anzusehen und jede Veränderung (mag sie noch so klein sein) als lebensbedrohlich zu werten.


----------



## Murdoch (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Kann mich noch erinnern wie wir darüber früher mit den Lehrern gestritten haben, es gab damals schon keine stichhaltigen Argumente und es roch nach betrug. 

Auf jedenfall na absolut kluge masche gewesen und nen haufen Leute glauben an den Unsinn immer noch.


----------



## OberstFleischer (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> Zitat von quantenslipstream:
> Das Problem ist, dass Klimaveränderungen nicht sofort passieren, sondern über einen sehr, sehr langen Zeitraum stattfinden.
> ...All das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, und dass die Gletscher schmelzen, bzw. schrumpfen, ist auch sichtbar.


wo denn? Foto mit Quellenangabe!!! (Sturmfluten gibt es schon länger=Angstmacherei)
Das Eis an den Polen wird dicker und die Gletscher schmelzen... aha.




> Zitat von @ruyven_macaran
> Meinem Eindruck nach haben das sogar die etwas wissenschaftlicher orientierten "Klima"skeptiker"" längst eingesehen und bestreiten weder, den Temperatur- noch den CO2-Anstieg, sondern entweder den Zusammenhang zwischen beiden oder den Menschen als Ursache für den CO2-Anstieg oder (derzeit sehr populär) die Berechnungsmodelle für die Zukunft. Aber dass es heute wärmer ist als früher, ist verdammt gut belegt. Da gibt es eigentlich nur noch unter Wissenschaftlern Diskussionen, wie man die soundsovielte Nachkommastelle für Regionen hochrechnet, aus denen man fast nur Satellitendaten hat.



CO2 ist seit jeher Teil unserer Atmosphäre, allerdings nur in kleinen Mengen und es wird angedeutet 0,039% wäre sehr hoch.
Tatsächlich leben wir erdgeschichtlich gesehen in einer *CO2 armen Zeit*, 
denn in den letzten 600 Mio Jahren war der CO2-Anteil bis zu 18x höher und es gab Eiszeiten, da war das CO2 12x höher als heute.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sehen, dass der CO2-Gehalt der Atmosphäre über die Jahrmillionen stark schwankte, aber die Temperatur ziemlich konstant blieb. 
Demnach gibt es keinen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen diesen beiden Faktoren.

Für die Behauptung, CO2 beinflusst das Klima, gibt es keinen historischen Beweis.
Historisch gesehen gab es früher viel mehr CO2 als heute. 
Zum Beispiel im Jura 1800 ppm, oder 4,7 mal mehr. 
Und die höchste Konzentration gab es im Kambrium mit 7000 ppm, oder 18x mehr.

Zu der Konsternierung der Vertreter der globalen Erwärmung, war das späte Ordovizium auch eine Eiszeit, obwohl die CO2-Konzentration 12x höher als heute war. 
Wie passt das zusammen? Laut der Treibhaustheorie hätte aber die Erde extrem heiss sein müssen. 
Demnach gibt es andere Faktoren die das Klima beeinflussen ... wie zum Beispiel die wechselnde Sonnenaktivität und der verändernde Abstand der Erde zur Sonne.
Co²-keines Falls !!!

Die Behauptung, die CO2-Konzentration wäre sehr hoch und muss deshalb drastisch gesenkt werden, ist damit widerlegt.
Das CO2 bewirkt keine grosse Temperaturerhöhung, sondern umgekehrt, wenn die Temperatur durch die Sonnenaktivität steigt, 
erhöht sich das CO2 mit einer Zeitverzögerung von *800 Jahren*.
Der Anteil an CO2 in der Stratosphäre, wo es angeblich so schädlich sein soll, ist nur *0,001%*, da CO2 1,5x schwerer als Luft ist und sich in Bodennähe aufhält.

Es wird aber von den Klimahysterikern behauptet, das CO2 steigt in die Höhe und bewirkt dort einen Treibhauseffekt. 
Das Gas soll eine Schicht viele Kilometer hoch über unseren Planeten bilden, 
welche die Wärme der Sonne absorbiert oder auf die Erde zurück reflektiert.

Wie soll CO2 in den Himmel aufsteigen und dort wie das Glas eines Treibhauses die Wärme einfangen, wenn dieses Gas schwerer als Luft ist? 
Es muss sich doch in Bodennähe aufhalten. Man kann auch keinen Ballon mit CO2 füllen der dann fliegt. Der fällt wie ein Stein zu Boden.

Wenn man die Geschichte des Kohlebergbaus studiert, dann entdeckt man ein interessantes Detail, nämlich wie die Bergleute sich von einer Gasvergiftung schützten. 
Sie benutzen Vögel, ja kleine Kanarienvögel und nahmen sie in Käfige tief hinunter in die Stollen, dorthin wo sie die Kohle abbauten. 
Solange die Vögel sangen, wussten die Bergleute, es ist alles in Ordnung. War es plötzlich still, dann war Gefahr in Verzug, jetzt müssen sie raus. 
Die Vögel reagierten sehr früh auf schlechte Luft.

Bei den Gasen handelt es sich um Kohlenmonoxid, Methan und Kohlendioxid. Die Vögel reagierten sofort auf eine zu hohe Konzentration. 
Je tiefer die Bergleute gruben, je gefährlicher wurde es, weil das Gas welches schwerer als Luft ist, sich am tiefsten Punkt der Grube sammelte. 
Ich sag es noch mal deutlicher ... CO2 ist schwerer als Luft. 

Temperaturanstieg? Wo denn?
Keine Wissenschaftler hat mehr zur Alarmierung über die globale Erwärmung beigetragen als Dr. Hansen, 
in dem er bereits im Jahre 1988 vor dem US-Senat die Klimahysterie in Gang setzte, dessen Vorsitzender Al Gore war. 
Immer wieder hat Dr. Hansen eine extreme Behauptung nach der anderen über die Gefahren der Klimaveränderung gemacht. 
Er war auch nicht ein Einzelfall.

Die Art wie die Temperaturdaten gesammelt und ausgewertet wurden, waren nicht das erste Mal, wo seine Methoden in Frage gestellt wurden. 
Im Jahre 2007 haben die Herren Watts und McIntyre ihn gezwungen, die veröffentlichten Zahlen über die Temperaturen in den USA zu korrigieren.
Darin wurde behauptet, dass das Jahr 1998, das wärmste Jahre des 20. Jahrhunderts gewesen wäre. 
Dabei war nach der Korrektur der Zahlen, das Jahr 1934 das heisseste. Ein totaler Widerspruch zur Behauptung, es wird immer wärmer.

Wie ist es möglich, dass die Führung der UNO und damit* alle *Regierungen der Welt, ihre ganze Klimapolitik und Entscheidungen auf so eine fehlerhafte,
und der Verdacht liegt nahe, bewusst in die falsche Richtung manipulierte Datensammlung beruhen? Es werden uns einschneidende Massnahmen aufgezwungen, 
ein schlechtes Gewissen eingeredet und Kosten in Form einer CO2-Steuer auferlegt, die von falschen Annahmen ausgehen. 
Im Gegenteil, das Klima hat sich seit 10 Jahren nicht erwärmt, es ist sogar generell kälter geworden. *Was für ein Absurdität*.



> Lokal könnte Schmelzwasser für eine kältere Oberfläche sorgen - aber eben wirklich nur sehr, sehr lokal. Der Großteil des Ozeans ist wortwörtlich "meilenweit" von jeder potentiellen Schmelzwasserquelle entfernt, die Erde ist an den Polen nunmal nicht mehr alzu dick. Im Mittel steigt die Ozeanoberflächentemperatur schon heute klar messbar an, das ist keineswegs ein rein langfristiger Trend.



Von einer Schrumpfung das Eises durch Wegschmelzen an den Polarmeeren kann keine Rede sein !!!

Übrigens, je dunkler das Violett, je dicker die Eisschicht und es ist auch dunkler im Zentrum rund um den Nordpol als damals, also das Eis ist dicker.
Universität von Illinois
Früher hat man die Schneedecke auf den Kontinenten nicht gemessen und auf der Karte eingezeichnet. 
Jetzt schon mit der weissen Fläche. 
Man sieht, der Norden von Nordamerika, Skandinavien und ganz Russland sind im tiefsten Winter.

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie die Wissenschaft händeringend nach Erklärungen sucht, falls der Prozess die nächsten Jahre/Jahrzehnte anhält oder sich sogar steigert.


Wie kann man dann von einer gefährlichen Eisschmelze reden, wenn heute mehr Eis ist als früher? 
Was ist die Absicht hinter der Angstmacherei und dem Lügenmärchen, die Polkappen schmelzen weg?
Hmmm...



> Zitat von beren2707:
> Aber es ist absolut bezeichnend, dass viele krampfhaft versuchen, den Status quo (oder einen "Idealzustand" der nahen Vergangenheit) als den "perfekten" Zustand des Klimas anzusehen und jede Veränderung (mag sie noch so klein sein) als lebensbedrohlich zu werten.


Absolut ! Dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ums kurz zu machen (stark vereinfacht):



Und jetzt bitte nochmal lang machen. Mit Quellen (resp. statistischen Analysen bei Korrelationsaussagen) für



> Seit (verlässlichen) Messungen Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts ist keine Korrelation zwischen CO2-Gehalt und Klima"erwärmung" feststellbar.
> ...
> Ein direkter Klimawandel durch den Menschen durch CO2 ist NICHT der Fall.
> ...
> ...


 


> Andere Faktoren für die Änderung der Umwelt sind viel dramatischer und in der Lebensweise der gegenwärtigen Menschheit begründet (Abholzung, Verschmutzung der Meere, Monokulturen, Versiegelung der Flächen etc.), jedoch nicht für einen "Klimawandel" heranzuziehen;



Änderungen der Landnutzung (Entwaldung, verstärkte Landwirtschaft, etc.) ist für geschätzte 6-39% (iirc hat man mittlerweile auf 10-20% eingeengt, finde ich aber gerade nicht) der anthropogenen CO2-Emissionen verantwortlich und werden dementsprechend sehr wohl herangezogen.





OberstFleischer schrieb:


> CO2 ist seit jeher Teil unserer Atmosphäre, allerdings nur in kleinen Mengen und es wird angedeutet 0,039% wäre sehr hoch.
> Tatsächlich leben wir erdgeschichtlich gesehen in einer *CO2 armen Zeit*,
> denn in den letzten 600 Mio Jahren war der CO2-Anteil bis zu 18x höher und es gab Eiszeiten, da war das CO2 12x höher als heute.
> 
> ...



Thx für das Bild. Ich sehe da zwar keine Eiszeiten mit 12x höherer CO2-Konzentration, aber die lange Suche nach der nicht angegebenen Quelle war durchaus interessant - Stomata-Frequenzen als brauchbare CO2-Proxies waren mir kaum bekannt.
Über die Wirkung von CO2 alleine sagen diese Werte aber verdammt wenig aus, denn natürlich ist CO2 bei weitem nicht der einzige Faktor - nur einer der derzeit dynamischsten. Wenn du eine Analye über geologische Zeiträume durchführen möchtest, werden ganz andere Faktoren relevant. Da musst du von astronomischen Parametern der Erdumlaufbahn und Achsenneigung bis hin zur Position der Kontinente (die z.B. massiven Einfluss auf die Ausbildung von Eisschilden und damit die Albedo hat) eine ganze Menge berücksichtigen; bzw. diese Auswirkungen erstmal herausrechnen, bevor du den Einfluss des CO2 bestimmen kannst.
Afaik reicht die Qualität der verfügbaren Proxies dafür aber nicht annähernd aus.

Siehe z.B. hier. Die grünen Balken basieren auf der Methode, über die der in deiner Grafik zitierte Autor im genannten Jahr veröffentlicht hat. Vor 50 MA reicht die Bandbreite von 1000 bis 3500 ppm - und dein Grafik gibt "Werte" an, die zehnmal soweit in die Vergangenheit reichen...

Und das ist nur CO2. Die globale Durchschnittstemperatur unabhängig von Eiskernen/Sauerstoffisotopen in der Athmosphäre zu bestimmen, ist schon für die letzten Jahrhunderte schwierig (siehe z.B. kleine Eiszeit - und wo sie so überall nicht nachzuweisen ist). Über Jahrmillionen hinweg...
Es hat seinen Grund, dass man sich, soweit wie es geht, an Eiskernen entlang hangelt und alles andere nach diesen kalibriert. Wer, wie die von dir zitierte Seite, ohne diese Daten auskommen möchte, weil sie "falsch" wären, der steht ganz ohne da.



> Für die Behauptung, CO2 beinflusst das Klima, gibt es keinen historischen Beweis.
> Historisch gesehen gab es früher viel mehr CO2 als heute.
> Zum Beispiel im Jura 1800 ppm, oder 4,7 mal mehr.
> Und die höchste Konzentration gab es im Kambrium mit 7000 ppm, oder 18x mehr.



Das ist prä-historisch im besten Sinne des Wortes (also kein wunder, dass es keine historischen Beweise gibt  ) - und damit nur sehr schwer vergleichen, siehe oben. Das Klima im Jura hat mit dem Klima von heute in etwas soviel zu tun, wie das Wetter von heute mit dem Klima in 100 Jahren. Eigentlich bräuchte man für so extrem lange Zeiträume noch mal einen dritten Begriff, denn der Maßstab ist ein ganz anderer und die relevanten Faktoren somit auch. Für die aktuelle Debatte relevant sind Ereignisse auf der Skala von Jahrhunderten bis wenige Jahrtausende. 
(Darüber hinaus würde auch, wie in meiner Diskussion mit Uter angesprochen, die CO2 Bindung in der Tiefsee endlich in Gang kommen)



> Der Anteil an CO2 in der Stratosphäre, wo es angeblich so schädlich sein soll, ist nur *0,001%*, da CO2 1,5x schwerer als Luft ist und sich in Bodennähe aufhält.



Das hatten wir schon - CO2 wirkt (afaik - wenn du gegenteilige Quellen hast, solltest du nicht ständig vergessen, sie anzugeben) überall. Vermutlich verwechselt du etwas mit FCKWs, die in der Stratosphäre die Ozonschicht stören, am Boden aber egal wären? (Das Thema schmeißen Klimaskeptikerseiten jedenfalls erstaunlich oft mit in die Klimadebatte)



> Wie soll CO2 in den Himmel aufsteigen und dort wie das Glas eines Treibhauses die Wärme einfangen, wenn dieses Gas schwerer als Luft ist?
> Es muss sich doch in Bodennähe aufhalten.



Wenn sich CO2 in Bodennähe aufhalten würde, anstatt sich zu vermischen, dann wärst du jetzt tot.



> Keine Wissenschaftler hat mehr
> ...
> Er war auch nicht ein Einzelfall.



Warum sollte man die widersprechen, wenn du das doch gleich selbst erledigst 



> ...
> Dabei war nach der Korrektur der Zahlen, das Jahr 1934 das heisseste. Ein totaler Widerspruch zur Behauptung, es wird immer wärmer.
> ...
> Im Gegenteil, das Klima hat sich seit 10 Jahren nicht erwärmt, es ist sogar generell kälter geworden.
> ...



Dein Monolog strebt ja langsam Romanlänge an - wie wäre es, wenn du zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein paar Quellen einstreust? 



> Übrigens, je dunkler das Violett, je dicker die Eisschicht und es ist auch dunkler im Zentrum rund um den Nordpol als damals, also das Eis ist dicker.
> Universität von Illinois



Nicht, dass Einzeltagesbetrachtungen irgendwas über das Klima aussagen könnten - aber nett, dass du auch noch zwei Bilder gewählt hast, die im 18 Jahresvergleich einen massiven Eisrückgang (Barentssee, Ochotskisches Meer, teilweise Bering See, Labrador See,...) zeigen


----------



## Niza (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Als ich das Video des Vortrages gesene habe, dachte ich am anfang an eine Doku, die ich 2009 gesehen habe.

Es geht dort in eine Ganz andere Richtung.

Und zwar eine neue "Eiszeit" , also eine Abkühlung.

Ich sag nur , "The Day After Tomorrow" lässt grüßen.

Diese mögliche Szenario geht davon aus, dass der Golfstrom versiegt.
Schuld soll das Abschmelzen der Polarkappen sein ,durch die Erderwärmung.

Also seht euch die Doku selber mal an:
Leider geht Teil 3 nicht.
Aber trotzdem bekommt ihr mal einen Einblick in dieses Szenario, obwohl Teil 3 nicht geht. 
Teil 1:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TaCeorDnVfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Teil 2:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DaZsuBWlzMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Teil 3 geht leider nicht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hrZ_JpQ3RBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Teil 4:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_nPuDJqslvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Teil 5:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vYbmFntE8ZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hoffen wir, das dieses Szenario nie eintritt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## beren2707 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Eine nette Sammlung von Daten für den Interessierten wäre mMn:
SCHÖNWIESE, Christian-Dietrich: Klimaänderungen, Daten, Analysen, Prognosen. Berlin 1995.
Dort zu entnehmen sind Belege zum nicht veränderten Klima Zentraleuropas und den nicht gegebenen Korrelationen zwischen CO2-Gehalt und einer Erwärmung.
Auch sein Werk "Klimatologie" ist durchaus eine Empfehlung zum Einstieg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und die Forschungsergenisse der folgenden 20 Jahre wird da schon vorweg genommen?


----------



## OberstFleischer (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn sich CO2 in Bodennähe aufhalten würde, anstatt sich zu vermischen, dann wärst du jetzt tot.


Deswegen wählten wir als Behausung auch nicht Bergwerke. 
Scherz beiseite, dazu reicht die vorhandene Konzentration des Gases in unserer Atmosphäre nicht aus. 
Wo stand bitte, dass das vorhandene CO2 sich an der Oberfläche, des Erdbodens versammelt? Die Argumentation war schon besser. 

In den Unterrichtsmaterialien, wo den Kindern von den Schulen ausgehändigt wird, sieht man es auch ganz toll. 
Mit verbindlichen Vorgaben sollen den Schülern in einer poppig aufgemachten Art und Weise die Gefährlichkeit des Giftgases CO2-vorgeführt werden. 
Die Zukunft unserer Erde und auch die der unmittelbaren Heimat wird in den düstersten Farben gemalt (Dürren, Seuchen, Hungersnöte, Naturkatastrophen, Kriege usw.)
und es wird darin aufgezeigt, wie und mit welchen Argumenten gegen feindliche „Klimaskeptiker / Klimaleugner“ vorzugehen sei.

Da CO2 einerseits ein Spurengas ist (nur in geringen Spuren vorkommt) und andererseits ein für uns aber äußerst wichtiges Gas darstellt: 
Die Existenz der gesamten Pflanzen- und Tierwelt – auch die des Menschen - hängt nämlich vom Vorhandensein dieses „*Killergases*“ ab. 
Es ist (in den vorkommenden Spuren-Konzentrationen) also weder gefährlich noch giftig (nicht im Bergbau). Eine CO2-freie Atmosphäre würde uns töten.

Wie misst man denn überhaupt und wie vergleichbar sind die Messmethoden und wie groß ihre Fehlerbandbreiten? In der Atmosphäre (also in „Freier Umgebung“ – in geschlossenen Räumen liegt man leicht bei 4000 ppm) scheinen Konzentrationen von 250 bis über 1400 ppm in der erdgeschichtlichen Vergangenheit, in historischer, vorindustrieller Zeit und auch heute keine ungewöhnlichen Zahlen zu sein (wie aufgezeigt). 
Selbst in den letzten 200 Jahren schwankten die gemessenen Werte zwischen 450 und 290 ppm. Man misst heute z.B. im Observatorium auf dem Vulkan Mauna Loa rund 380 ppm(man finde den Fehler).

Beeinflusst diese im ppm (Part per Million) Bereich liegende CO2-Konzentration die Temperatur der Erdatmosphäre? Auch hier zeigen verschiedene direkte Messungen und indirekte Temperaturermittlungen, 
dass es z.B. vor 3600 Jahren rund 1 grad wärmer war, als heute, dafür 200 Jahre später (vor 3400) 1,5 grad kälter.
Das bedeutet einen Temperatursturz von 2,5 grad in 200 Jahren. 
Zu dieser Zeit gab es nur ganz wenige Menschen und keine Autos und vor allem keine Klima-Rettungsaktion... *Klimahysterie*?!

Das, was aufgestellt wird, sind Korrelationsvermutungen. Die können auch z.B. so gedeutet werden, dass die CO2-Konzentration in der Atmosphäre der Temperatur folgt und nicht umgekehrt. 
Wie war das mit den 800 Jahren? 
Geld schöpfen, das ist der einzigste bestätigte und unwiederlegbare Zusammenhang. 

Zu posting #34:


> Das, was du da mit dem Schiff beschreibst, ist ein derzeit auftretendes Wetter, das hat aber mit dem Klimawandel nichts zu tun.


Eure Hysterie ist auch nur dem Wetter der letzten 15 J. zu zuschreiben und nicht dem Klima.

Die letzten 100 Jahre reichen nicht aus um von Klima zu reden und nun Panik zu verbreiten.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber nett, dass du auch noch zwei Bilder gewählt hast, die im 18 Jahresvergleich einen massiven Eisrückgang (Barentssee, Ochotskisches Meer, teilweise Bering See, Labrador See,...) zeigen


um Dir nicht zu nahe treten zu wollen: Besteht bei dir eine Farbenblindheit?

Falls ja , dann sei dir mein posting #33 ans Herz gelegt.

Post #30 beinhaltete diese Video




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z9sMuchDXh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Vertreter der Klimareligion haben ein sehr grosses Problem. Wie erklärt man die Vergrösserung der Eisfläche an den Polen?
Passt ja gar nicht in ihre Behauptung, die Pole würden wegschmelzen. Speziell in der Antarktis wächst die Fläche an Meereis schon länger auf Rekordgrösse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus der Daily Mail vom *1. April 2013*: "Experten für Klimaveränderung haben seit Jahren versucht zu erklären, warum die Fläche an Meereseis in der Antarktis sich ausdehnt.
Jetzt ist ihnen die Antwort auf das Rätsel eingefallen. Sie sagen, es ist die globale Erwärmung. Sie glauben, das paradoxe kommt daher,
weil das Wasser welches unter dem Eispanzer der Antarktis schmilz, an der Oberfläche wieder festfriert."

Meine Postings zeigen also schön auf, das der Klimawandel ein Wetterwandel ist und nicht vom Menschen (anthropogen) mit seinem CO2-Ausstoß gemacht ist.


----------



## dsdenni (11. Januar 2014)

Elektromobilität - kein CO2.... Doch womit wird den so ein Auto aufgeladen?? Mit Strom der doch größtenteils immernoch durch Gas oder Kohle produziert wurde. Solang der Strom nicht 100% aus enerbarenenergien hergestellt ist, ist kein e-Auto umweltfreundlich
Edit: Sorry fürs Offtopic


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das E-Auto braucht Akkus.
Die herstellen ist nicht gerade umweltfreundlich. Ebenso wenig das entsorgen.
Ich finde es daher wichtiger dass die Autos sparsamer werden. 
Dreckschleudern sollten bestraft werden. Ebenso dicke Spritfresser.
Aber leider kuscht die Politik ja vor der Automobilindustrie und tut alles was die will.
Und dann immer wieder das totschlagargument mit den Arbeitsplätzen.
Also ob sparsame Autos Arbeitsplätze gefährden.


----------



## Murdoch (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das E-Auto braucht Akkus.
> Die herstellen ist nicht gerade umweltfreundlich. Ebenso wenig das entsorgen.
> Ich finde es daher wichtiger dass die Autos sparsamer werden.
> Dreckschleudern sollten bestraft werden. Ebenso dicke Spritfresser.
> ...


 
Nicht nur Akkus. 

Die meisten teile in den e-autos kommen im übrigen vom Bosch. 

Guess which Lobby... 

Im übrigen werden Fahrer großer Maschinen bestraft. Der unterhalt ist wesentlich teurer. 

Ich zahle so viele steuern und Versicherung im jahr, davon kaufen viele ihr Auto. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist das im übrigen eine Neiddiskussion. Ich habe solch Sprüche noch nie von Leuten gehört die Geld hatten.


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja, wenn man sich mal anschaut, was Elektroautos kosten, kann man nicht unbedingt von Neid sprechen


----------



## Murdoch (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sich mal anschaut, was Elektroautos kosten, kann man nicht unbedingt von Neid sprechen


 
War bezogen auf Fahrer dicken Autos sollten bestraft werden. 

Nen a8 4,2 Kost doch zb noch um einiges mehr als nen Elefantenrollschuh mit e-motor


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Murdoch schrieb:


> War bezogen auf Fahrer dicken Autos sollten bestraft werden.
> 
> Nen a8 4,2 Kost doch zb noch um einiges mehr als nen Elefantenrollschuh mit e-motor


 
Na wenn du schon vom A8 redest, dann nimm bitte den Tesla als Vergleich. Der ist auch nicht gerade billig.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das im übrigen eine Neiddiskussion. Ich habe solch Sprüche noch nie von Leuten gehört die Geld hatten.


 
Ich kann mir auch einen Audi Q7 kaufen aber wozu?
Ich fahre Autobahn zur Arbeit. Alleine. Da brauche ich keinen Q7 der dabei 20 Liter säuft.



Murdoch schrieb:


> War bezogen auf Fahrer dicken Autos sollten bestraft werden.



Ja bestraft im Sinne von höheren Steuern.


----------



## Beam39 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wieso sich die Politik so für das Klima ""einsetzt"" aber das Massenroden von Wäldern komplett ignoriert, wird für mich immer ein Rätsel bleiben. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt. Ich koche jedes mal vor Wut wenn ich sehe wie das essentiellste in unserem Leben Tag für Tag immer mehr vernichtet wird, während unsere "Politiker" damit beschäftigt sind Umweltzonen einzuführen welche mit hohen Kosten verbunden sind und schadstoffarme Fahrzeuge an den Mann zu bringen.

Unsere Weltmacht hat es geschafft Atombomben weit weit fern von der Heimat zu zünden, unzählige Länder zu überrollen und ihr eigenes Volk umzubringen, sich aber gegen eine Ausrottung von Waldflächen einzusetzen um das Klima zu schützen ist zuviel verlangt? Milliarden in "Klimaschutzprojekte" zu pumpen ist in Ordnung aber zu verhandeln und mal ein paar Soldaten für nen guten Zweck loszuschicken ist zu viel?

Man muss nicht studiert haben um sehen zu können das hier gewisse Dinge gewaltig schief laufen, und jemanden dafür zu verurteilen der das sieht zeugt von völliger Inkompetenz.

Und zu diesen ganzen wissenschaftlichen Studien.. Wissenschaft ist auch nur gut solange sie nicht Mittel zum Zweck wird, und das dies desöfteren in unserer Geschichte geschehen ist und geschieht muss man doch nun wirklich nicht erwähnen, oder etwa doch?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Es ist (in den vorkommenden Spuren-Konzentrationen) also weder gefährlich noch giftig (nicht im Bergbau). Eine CO2-freie Atmosphäre würde uns töten.



Umgekehrt: Eine CO2 freie Athmosphäre kann nicht entstehen, solange wir nicht tot sind. (überleben können wir in einer CO2 freien Umgebung dagegen sehr wohl, wie diverse Raumfahrtsysteme zeigen)



> Wie misst man denn überhaupt und wie vergleichbar sind die Messmethoden und wie groß ihre Fehlerbandbreiten?



Du fragst nicht ernsthaft nach mehreren Seiten Pamphleten deinerseits nach den einfachsten Grundlagen?
Sorry, aber wenn du das nicht weißt, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, auf welcher Basis du deine bisherigen Behauptungen rausgehauen hast. Dagegen ist Merkels Einstellung zu Online-Sicherheit ja fundiert 



> um Dir nicht zu nahe treten zu wollen: Besteht bei dir eine Farbenblindheit?



Nö. Wäre bei einem Diagramm mit in der Helligkeit abgestuften Skala aber nicht einmal ein Problem gewesen.
Dagegen habe ich bei dir langsam erhebliche Zweifel daran, dass du überhaupt diskutieren und nicht nur trollen willst. Oder wie ist es sonst zu erklären, dass du ein Posting über Schiffsverkehr in der sommerlichen Antarktis als Bestätigung bzw. Umdeutung einer Eismessung in der winterlichen Arktis anbringst?

Ich für meinen Teil werde auf derartigen Stus jedenfalls nicht mehr eingehen und mich auf wissenschaftliche Argumente beschränken.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Wieso sich die Politik so für das Klima ""einsetzt"" aber das Massenroden von Wäldern komplett ignoriert, wird für mich immer ein Rätsel bleiben.



In Deutschland:
Weil das "Massenroden" von Wäldern kaum noch ein Problem ist. Die Waldfläche in Deutschland wächst sogar, nur der Anteil ökologisch wertvoller alter Wälder wäre noch ein mögliches, aber nicht kritisches Thema (dass die Wähler der Politik aber nicht aufzwingen und die Forstwirte erst recht nicht).
Global:
Die Länder, die reich genug sind, um sich über so etwas Gedanken zu machen, sind meist nicht die Länder, die noch viel Wald zu schützen haben. In der Regel machen diese sich aber auch nicht viel Gedanken über Klimaschutz, eher über Wirtschaftsförderung.



> Und zu diesen ganzen wissenschaftlichen Studien.. Wissenschaft ist auch nur gut solange sie nicht Mittel zum Zweck wird, und das dies desöfteren in unserer Geschichte geschehen ist und geschieht muss man doch nun wirklich nicht erwähnen, oder etwa doch?


 
Man sollte diese Behauptung vor allem sehr sorgfältig durchdenken. Denn echte Grundlagenforschung (wo es sie denn noch gibt...) ist sehr, sehr selten Mittel zum Zweck. Es wird nur sehr gerne und sehr oft Pseudowissnschaftlichkeit für diverse Zwecke missbraucht - eben weil man so den guten Ruf echter Wissenschaftler für eigentlich sehr unseriöse Zwecke nutzen kann. Dieser Thread hier hat schon ein paar Prachtbeispiele geliefert, wie gut das funktioniert.


----------



## OberstFleischer (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt: Eine CO2 freie Athmosphäre kann nicht entstehen, solange wir nicht tot sind. (überleben können wir in einer CO2 freien Umgebung dagegen sehr wohl, wie diverse Raumfahrtsysteme zeigen)


Denkfehler: Dann mußt du schon alle Lebewesen (auch Pflanzen) die CO2 benötigen in die Gleichung nehmen. Dann sterben wir sehr wohl. 




> Du fragst nicht ernsthaft nach mehreren Seiten Pamphleten deinerseits nach den einfachsten Grundlagen?
> Sorry, aber wenn du das nicht weißt, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, auf welcher Basis du deine bisherigen Behauptungen rausgehauen hast. Dagegen ist Merkels Einstellung zu Online-Sicherheit ja fundiert


Das frage ich mich sehr wohl. Aber eher belustigend... Mauna Loa, ein Vulkan. 



> Nö. Wäre bei einem Diagramm mit in der Helligkeit abgestuften Skala aber nicht einmal ein Problem gewesen.


Die Universität von Illinois wird das bestimmt auf anraten deiner Person tun. Ich kann es jedenfalls erkennen.


> Dagegen habe ich bei dir langsam erhebliche Zweifel daran, dass du überhaupt diskutieren und nicht nur trollen willst. Oder wie ist es sonst zu erklären, dass du ein Posting über Schiffsverkehr in der sommerlichen Antarktis als Bestätigung bzw. Umdeutung einer Eismessung in der winterlichen Arktis anbringst?


Wer trollt, ich? 
Nun, extra für dich nochmal: Sommerliche Antarktis= eigendlich weniger Eis. Oder etwa nicht? Das Meereseis ist schon länger auf Rekordgrösse. Trotz der Klimahysterie.


> Ich für meinen Teil werde auf derartigen Stus jedenfalls nicht mehr eingehen und mich auf wissenschaftliche Argumente beschränken.


... sei doch nun nicht beleidigt. 

Ich hätte mich auch lieber auf stichhaltigere Argumente gefreut.


Aber bei dem Wetter von den letzten 100 Jahren, von einer Klimaerwärmung zu sprechen ist schon sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Wie du gut erkannt hast.
Vor ein paar Tagen waren es noch lokale +12°C.
Nun sind es bei mir -1°C, trotz Klimaerwärmung (CO2).
Ohja, wir haben ja Winter...
Also, wo steckt der tiefere Sinn der Angstmacherei? 
Gründe gibt es genug.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> wo denn? Foto mit Quellenangabe!!! (Sturmfluten gibt es schon länger=Angstmacherei)
> Das Eis an den Polen wird dicker und die Gletscher schmelzen... aha.



Da gibt es mehr als genug Berichte, wo das aufgegriffen wird.
Klimaerwärmung: Gletscher schmelzen weiter, aber langsamer « DiePresse.com
Gletscherschmelze - Wenn alles schmilzt - NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC
behauptung-die-gletscher-schmelzen-gar-nicht



Beam39 schrieb:


> Wieso sich die Politik so für das Klima ""einsetzt"" aber das Massenroden von Wäldern komplett ignoriert, wird für mich immer ein Rätsel bleiben.



Wo setzt sich die Politik denn für den Klimaschutz und die Umwelt ein?
Täte sie das, würde sie erst mal den Quatsch mit der Energie Umlage Befreiung für Unternehmen zurück nehmen, die viel Energie verbrauchen.
Denn diese Ausnahmen fördern Energieverschwender eher als dass sie bestraft werden. Und der normale Bürger muss dann diese Differenz bezahlen. 

Und von den sinnlosen "Klimagipfeln" fange ich erst gar nicht an, den da kommt ja nie mehr raus als irgendwelche unverbindlichen Dinge, die dann eh wieder beerdigt werden. 



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Nun, extra für dich nochmal: Sommerliche Antarktis= eigendlich weniger Eis. Oder etwa nicht? Das Meereseis ist schon länger auf Rekordgrösse. Trotz der Klimahysterie.



Es ist richtig, dass in er Antarktis derzeit ein Wachsen des Eises beobachtet wird, gleichzeitig schmilzt aber der Nordpol weiter ab und das Anwachsen des Eises am Südpol ist auch gut mit den Meeresströmungen zu erklären, aber das ist ein Trend, der nur kurzfristig ist. Langfristig wird auch das Eis am Südpol weniger sein, aber natürlich ist das eine andere Nummer als am Nordpol, da sich unter dem Eis des Südpols eine gigantische Landmasse befindet.



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Aber bei dem Wetter von den letzten 100 Jahren, von einer Klimaerwärmung zu sprechen ist schon sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
> Wie du gut erkannt hast.
> Vor ein paar Tagen waren es noch lokale +12°C.
> Nun sind es bei mir -1°C, trotz Klimaerwärmung (CO2).
> ...



Das, was du hier beschreibst, nennt sich "Wetter".
Es kann auch mal sein, dass wir eine Luftströmung von Afrika haben und dadurch die Temperaturen im Sommer die 40° übersteigen.
Deutschland schwitzt bei fast 40 Grad / Übersicht / Buntes / Welt - WLZ/FZ-online.de
Trotzdem fange ich jetzt nicht an und behaupte, dass der Klimawandel bewiesen ist und wir nur noch trockene Sommer mit 40° haben werden.


----------



## OberstFleischer (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*




> Da gibt es mehr als genug Berichte, wo das aufgegriffen wird.


 Hat das wirklich mit dem CO2-Ausstoß zu tun?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit wann ist unser CO2-Austoss angestiegen? Über den Rückgang der Gletscher in den Alpen wurde schon im Jahre 1885 im Alpinen Jahrbuch berichtet. 
Die Beobachtungen begannen in 1881, berichtet wurde von Prof. Eduard Richter aus Salzburg, sie betrafen verschiedene Gletscher in den Ötztalern, Zillertalern und die Pasterze. 
Man findet die genannte Zeitschrift in der Bücherei des Deutschen Alpenvereins auf der Praterinsel in München (Jahrgang 1885, Band XVI, Seite 54 bis 65). 
Eine Fortsetzung folgte im Jg. 1888. Jeder Interessierte kann die Berichte im originalen Jahrbuch aus 1885 nachlesen.
Der schon damals (1885) beobachtete Gletscherrückgang kann wohl kaum mit steigendem CO2-Gehalt der Atmosphäre begründet werden.

Arktische Eisdecke und keine Panik
Das Narrenschiff
lächerlich
und
IPPC übertreibt bei gletscherschmelze im himalaya
und 
still-und-leise-verabschiedet-sich-das-ipcc-von-seinen-vorhersagen-der-globalen-erwaermung. 
Unbemerkt hat sich das IPCC von seinen Prognosen der globalen Erwärmung verabschiedet und damit implizit auch alle Modelle zurückgewiesen, auf die es sich bislang so stark und unüberlegt verlassen hatte. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Menschen gemacht (anthropogen) ist die Vermüllung der Ozeane und die Anreicherung von radioaktiven Isotopen in unserer Umwelt....
...und *nicht* die Klimaerwärmung.
Vor dem habe ich mehr Angst, wie vor lebensnotwendigem CO2.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Nun, extra für dich nochmal: Sommerliche Antarktis= eigendlich weniger Eis. Oder etwa nicht? Das Meereseis ist schon länger auf Rekordgrösse. Trotz der Klimahysterie.



Extra für dich, als letzte Hoffnung, dass du noch einmal so etwas wie Argumentationen verstehst:
Dein wiederholt angebrachter Link Daily *ARCTIC* Sea Ice Maps macht keinerlei Aussagen zur Antarktis, sondern unterstützt die Feststellung, dass die Eisbedeckung in der Arktis abnimmt.

Zur Antarktis hast du bislang nichts anderes gepostet, als Wetterberichte und Einzelanekdoten. Also Offtopic-Spam, auf dem du in einer wissenschaftlichen Klimadiskussion nicht hoffentlich auch noch eine Reaktion erwartest?


----------



## OberstFleischer (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dein wiederholt angebrachter Link Daily *ARCTIC* Sea Ice Maps macht keinerlei Aussagen zur Antarktis, sondern unterstützt die Feststellung, dass die Eisbedeckung in der Arktis abnimmt.


Eine Abnahme? Nicht wirklich...(Fielmann wäre da anzuraten)
Extra für dich: welche Kurve ist 2013? Und daaaas heißt... Auch von der gleichen Seite... sorry, wird gerade lächerlich
Ups, der Chart deckt 30 Jahre ab. Kann man da von einer Klimaentwicklung sprechen?


> Zur Antarktis hast du bislang nichts anderes gepostet, als Wetterberichte und Einzelanekdoten. Also Offtopic-Spam, auf dem du in einer wissenschaftlichen Klimadiskussion nicht hoffentlich auch noch eine Reaktion erwartest?


Erklärungsnöte bestehen massiv. Oder die Leugnung der Tatsachen.

Zum Verständniss und Unterstützung zur Seitennavigation: 
Der Link zur aktuellen Wetterlage stammt von der gleichen Seite. Einfach auf return to The Cryosphere Today geklickt. 
Im rechten Teil ist die südliche Cryosphere auswählbar, wenn man gewillt und fähig dazu ist. 
Mir ist bekannt, daß Wetter nichts mit dem Klima zu tun hat.
Auch das die Passagiere der [URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akademik_Shokalskiy"]Akademik Shokalskiy[/URL], die im Packeis eingeschlossen wurde, nicht wirklich *kompetente* Wissenschaftler waren. Eher sich absolut lächerlich machten!!! Wie so oft an anderen Orten.

*Ohne Kenntnis* aller Einflüsse kann aber nichts zum Umfang der zukünftigen Klimaentwicklung gesagt werden.
Siehe auch hier.

Einfluss von CO2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temperaturdiagramm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonnenfleckendiagramm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Zusammenhang finde ich schon bemerkenswert.

Es besteht kein Zweifel daran, daß sich das Klima in den letzten Jahrzehnten gewandelt hat. Genauso wenig bestehen Zweifel daran, daß sich das Klima schon immer gewandelt hat. Es bestehen aber massive Zweifel daran, daß diese Veränderungen etwas mit *menschlichen* CO2-Emissionen zu tun haben.
Klima ist definitionsgemäß eine Zusammenfassung des Wettergeschehens in einer bestimmten Region, gemittelt über 30 Jahre.

Das Klima wird in — aus menschlicher Sicht — recht großen Abschnitten festgestellt und unterliegt von jeher ständigen Veränderungen. Die wichtigsten Einflüsse sind die Verteilung von *Landmassen* und *Meeren*, die Parameter der *Umlaufbahn der Erde um die Sonne*, die *Sonnenaktivität* und *Vulkanismus*. Auch die — glücklicherweise sehr seltenen — Einschläge größerer Asteroiden oder Kometen, von denen einer möglicherweise von rund 65 Millionen Jahren maßgeblich zum Aussterben der Dinosaurier beigetragen hat, haben zweifellos wegen der immensen Staub- und Aschemengen, die durch den Einschlag, anschließende Brände und den ausgelösten Vulkanismus entstanden, das Klima über Jahrhunderte und Jahrtausende beeinflußt.

Ein einzelnes Wetterereignis (Gewitter, Schneefall, Orkan), das aktuell zu beobachten ist, fließt nur in einem sehr langfristigen Zusammenhang in den Durchschnitt ein. Selbst ein als ungewöhnlich warm empfundener Winter oder ein besonders kühler und regenreicher Sommer ist kein brauchbarer Hinweis auf eine bestimmte Tendenz, mit der sich das Klima entwickelt. Zusätzlich ist zu beachten, daß ein regional warmer Winter durchaus regelmäßig an anderer Stelle auf der Erde ein besonders kalter Winter ist, so daß sich das Phänomen im Durchschnitt überhaupt nicht niederschlägt.

Zum Klima gehört nicht nur die Lufttemperatur. Noch wichtigere Faktoren sind:

    die Temperaturen der Ozeane, die ein Vielfaches der Wärmeenergie der Atmosphäre aufnehmen können,
    der Wasser- und Wasserdampfgehalt der Atmosphäre,
    Enthalpie (also die in der Atmosphäre enthaltene Energie, die nicht nur von der Temperatur, sondern auch vom Wassergehalt abhängt),
    sowie Windstärke und Dauer der Luftbewegung.

Literatur:
Brohan, P., J.J. Kennedy, I. Haris, S.F.B. Tett and P.D. Jones: Uncertainty estimates in regional and global observed temperature changes: a new dataset from 1850. J. Geophysical Research 111, D12106, doi:10.1029/2005JD006548 -- pdf

Claußnitzer, A.: Das Maunder-Minimum. Eine Modellstudie mit dem „Freie Universität Berlin Climate Middle Atmosphere Model” (FUB-CMAM). Diplomarbeit. 2003

Eddy, J.A.: „The Maunder Minimum”. Science 192. 1976

Hennig, R.: Katalog bemerkenswerter Witterungsereignisse – von den alten Zeiten bis zum Jahre 1800. Abh. Kgl. Preuß. Met.Inst.Bd.II/4. 1904

Hoyt, D. V. und Schatten, K. H.: The role of the sun in climate change. New York-Oxford, Oxford University Press. 1997

Jones, P.D., New, M., Parker, D.E., Martin, S. and Rigor, I.G., 1999: Surface air temperature and its variations over the last 150 years. Reviews of Geophysics 37, 173-199.

Labitzke, K. and H. van Loon: The signal of the 11-years sunspot cycle in the upper troposphere-lower Stratosphere. 1997

Labitzke, K.: On the solar cycle - QBO - relationship. J.A.A., special issue 67, 45-54. 2005

Landscheidt, T.: Solar oscillations, sunspot cycles, and climatic change. In: McCormac, B. M., Hsg.: Weather and climate responses to solar variations. Boulder, Associated University Press, 1983, 301, 302, 304.

Malberg, H.: Beiträge des Instituts für Meteorologie der Freien Universität Berlin

    Über den Klimawandel in Mitteleuropa seit 1850 und sein Zusammenhang mit der Sonnenaktivität. SO 17/02 (2002)
    Die globale Erwärmung seit 1860 und ihr Zusammenhang mit der Sonnenaktivität. SO 27/02 (2002)
    Die nord- und südhemisphärische Erwärmung seit 1860 und ihr Zusammenhang mit der Sonnenaktivität. SO 10/03 (2003)
    Der solare Einfluß auf das mitteleuropäische und globale Klima seit 1778 bzw. 1850. SO 01/07 (2007) - In Memoriam Prof. Richard Scherhag.
    Klimawandel und Klimadiskussion unter der Lupe. Z. für Nachhaltigkeit 5. 2007

Matthes, K., Y. Kuroda, K. Kodera, U. Langematz: Transfer of the solar signal from the stratosphere to the troposphere: Northern winter. J. Geophys. Res., 111.2005

Matthes, K., U. Langematz, L. L. Gray, K. Kodera: Improved 11- year solar signal in the Freie Universität Berlin climate middle atmosphere model. J. Geophys. Res., 109. 2003

Pelz, J.: Die Berliner Jahresmitteltemperaturen von 1701 bis 1996, Beilage Berl. Wetterkarte, 06/97 (1997)

Svensmark, H. Cosmic rays and earth's climate. Space Science Rev. 93 (2000)

Wieso versuchen manche sich hier in dem PCGH-Forum, das beileibe nicht den Anspruch für sich erhebt, sonderlich wissenschaftlich zu sein, 
mit dem angelesenen Wissen als Koryphäe zu profilieren und andere Meinungen nieder zu machen?
Anstatt mit fundierten Beweisen zu überzeugen?
Das bleibt man sich und mir schuldig...

*Weil es nicht möglich ist ?!*.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Eine Abnahme? Nicht wirklich...(Fielmann wäre da anzuraten)



Willst du mich beleidigen und abstreiten, dass in der von dir verlinkten 2013er Aufnahme Spitzbergen keinen zentralarktischen Eisfeld hat? Das die Küste Neufundlands frei ist? ....



> Extra für dich: welche Kurve ist 2013? Und daaaas heißt... Auch von der gleichen Seite... sorry, wird gerade lächerlich



Jup, es wird in der Tat lächerlich, wenn jemand nach Verlinkung einer Unterseite einer Webseite davon ausgeht, dass alle anderen Inhalte angegeben wurden... Noch einen Klick weiter wäre ich z.B. hier. Ist das auch ein von dir als Beleg für sinkende Temperaturen gepostete Information, oder dürfen deine Leser diesen Teil der Seite ignorieren? 



> Ups, der Chart deckt 30 Jahre ab. Kann man da von einer Klimaentwicklung sprechen?
> Erklärungsnöte bestehen massiv.



Da kann man von Klima sprechen. Ob man bei derartigen Unterschieden von einer relevanten "Entwicklung" sprechen kann, wäre dagegen diskutabel. Hier mal übersichtlicher aufbereitet: gleiche Seite, gleiche Daten, andere Darstellung[/quote]
Im Vergleich zu Streuung und Gesamtgröße ist die Zunahme eher klein. "Erklärungsnöte" dürften aber nur für Leute bestehen, die ihre Informationen primär aus Quellen beziehen, die seit längerem verfügbare Erklärungen bewusst ignorieren. Denn Eisfläche und Eismenge ist nun einmal nicht das gleiche. Durch die Erwärmung hat sich die Bewegung der Gletscher zum Teil [url=http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1029/2008GL033365/abstract;jsessionid=3709F65CC43DB2275EEBD31E64A1DFBD.f01t04]>40% beschleunigt, so dass sich das Eis jetzt schlichtweg über eine größere Fläche verteilt. Berücksichtigt man sowohl Eisfläche als auch Eisdicke, ergibt sich klar eine Massenabnahme, neueren Studien zu Folge um die 69 Milliarden Tonnen im Jahr.
(was aber, wie schon die Schwankungen andeuteten, noch keine kastrophale Menge ist, sondern mit knapp 0,2 mm zum jährlichen Meeresspiegelanstieg von rund 3 mm beiträgt.)



> Wieso versuchen manche sich hier in dem PCGH-Forum, das beileibe nicht den Anspruch für sich erhebt, sonderlich wissenschaftlich zu sein,
> mit dem angelesenen Wissen als Koryphäe zu profilieren und andere Meinungen nieder zu machen?
> Anstatt mit fundierten Beweisen zu überzeugen?


 
Gute Frage. Beantworten könntest du sie am besten. Schließlich stellst du deine Ansichten regelmäßig und öfter ohne wissenschaftliche Messungen als Grundlage vorzulegen, über das geballte Wissen der internationalen Fachgemeinschaft, während die restlichen Diskussionsteilnehmer z.T. hoch angesehene Primärquellen an ihrer Stelle sprechen lassen.


----------



## OberstFleischer (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> Gute Frage. Beantworten könntest du sie am besten. Schließlich stellst du deine Ansichten regelmäßig und öfterohne wissenschaftliche Messungen als Grundlage vorzulegen, über das geballte Wissen der internationalen Fachgemeinschaft




Wer gewillt ist zu lesen... ...ist klar im Vorteil!
Setzt aber auch ein gewisses Verständnis voraus.

Internationalen Fachgemeinschaft... ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? 
So wie er hier:Prof. Richard Parncutt?


> Was sich hier im Augenblick abspielt, ist den meisten Menschen sehr wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal im Ansatz bewusst. Der Angriff auf die Menschen mittels Global Carbon Tax ist noch lange nicht vorbei, so schnell geben die durch zum Teil aus Regierungsgeldern finanzierten NGOs nicht auf. Hier wird eine Grundschuld auf alle Menschen abgewälzt – alleine für die bloße Existenz...



Trotz aller Verwässerungstaktik deinerseits, hast du immer noch keine aktuellen Belege des anthropogenen, also vom Mensch verursachten Klimawandels eingebracht. 
Das Klima wandelt sich, schon seit bestehen der Erde, in immer wiederkehrenden Abständen. Das ist vordergründig auf die Sonnenaktivität und die kosmische Strahlung zurück zu führen. Ist doch nicht so schwer. Oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich erinnere mich noch gut an damalige Meldungen die, wie heute immer noch, Angst schüren sollten. Eine Weile haben die Forscher noch unermütlich versucht den Menschen zu erklären, dass es logischerweise Kälter wird durch die Klimaerwärmung, davon nimmt man langsam Abstand (endlich), da selbst die abgebrühtesten "Forscher" sich nicht gegen die Physik aus der 5. Klasse stellen können.

Das ist an Scharlatanerie nicht zu übertreffen. Der Mensch ist mit all seinen Wegen zur Freisetzung von CO2 nur zu einem so geringen Teil beteiligt, dass es nicht einmal Einfluss hätte wenn wir damit komplett aufhören würden. Die Natur ist ein extrem komplexer Organismus und die Zusammenhänge noch immer sehr schlecht erforscht. Wie die aktuelle Abkühlung der Erde jedoch zeigt, hat die Temperatur auf der Erde nichts mit CO2 zu tun. Alleine die Temperaturschwankungen sind auf der Erde zum Teil gewaltig und die Politik erzählt uns, das man die 2 Grad Grenze einhalten müsse um die Menschheit vor dem Ende zu bewahren...

Es  wäre nur als konsequent und folgerichtig zu betrachten, dass Wissenschaftler und Scharlatane aus den Lehrstühlen entfernt werden, wenn diese besseren Wissens den Unsinn kolportieren. Vielleicht ist das ein Weg zurück zu einer ehrlicheren und unabhängigeren Wissenschaft. Zumindest wäre es ein Wink in die *richtige* Richtung, was nicht heißen soll, dass wir nicht sorgsamer mit unserem Planeten umgehen sollten. Mit Gier und Raubbau zerstört der Mensch sich den Lebensraum und das wird durch die Politik weder begrenzt noch getadelt. 
So wie hier: Fracking
oder hier: schlechte Alternative

Wenn man nicht weiter weiß...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Oh, man, wie ich "entweder-oder"-Diskussionen hasse.
Als ob es nur die beiden Möglichkeiten gäbe: Entweder der Klimawandel ist antropogen oder er ist es nicht.
Wer immer das eine oder das andere behauptet _muss_ zwangsläufig flasch liegen.
Der Klimawandel, den wir zur Zeit erleben, setzt sich aus natürlichem und menschemgemachtem Klimawandel zusammen.
Ich gebe zu, es ist schwer zu sagen, wessen Anteil gößer am Klimawandel ist.
Aber wer behauptet, das Klima wäre von sich aus stabil und alles was wir erleben, komme durch die Umweltverschmutzung und den erhöhten CO2-Ausstoß, hat keine Ahnung wie heiß es zu Zeiten der Dinos war.
Und wer behauptet, das der Mensch keinerlei Auswirkungen auf das Klima hat, übersieht das allein die Anzahl an Menschen und der Bedarf an Nahrung und einem Dach über dem Kopf eine Auswirkung haben muss.
Die Wahrheit liegt bei zwei sich streitenden Parteien immer dazwischen, egal ob Kriegpropaganda, Klimawandel, Steuererhöhunh oder -senkung, der Einfluss der neuen Medien auf Kinder...jeder pflückt sich immer nur die Daten und Fakten heraus, die zum eigenen Standpunkt passen. Der Rest wird ignoriert, kleingeredet, verleugnet. Zum


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es gibt durchaus Leute, die sich sehr viele Gedanken darüber machen, wessen Anteil größer ist 
Und die Antwort fällt sehr eindeutig aus, siehe ebenfalls den Link unten.




OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Wer gewillt ist zu lesen... ...ist klar im Vorteil!
> Setzt aber auch ein gewisses Verständnis voraus.
> 
> Internationalen Fachgemeinschaft... ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?
> So wie er hier:Prof. Richard Parncutt?



Nein, Musikpsychologen werden in aller Regel nicht als Fachmann im Bereich Klimaforschung betrachtet.
Aber ich werde in Zukunft darauf verzichten, auf deine Auswahl von "seriösen Quellen" zu reagieren, solange es nicht den Rahmen der Forenregeln verlässt.



> Trotz aller Verwässerungstaktik deinerseits, hast du immer noch keine aktuellen Belege des anthropogenen, also vom Mensch verursachten Klimawandels eingebracht.
> Das Klima wandelt sich, schon seit bestehen der Erde, in immer wiederkehrenden Abständen. Das ist vordergründig auf die Sonnenaktivität und die kosmische Strahlung zurück zu führen. Ist doch nicht so schwer. Oder?



http://www.climatechange2013.org/images/uploads/WGI_AR5_SPM_brochure.pdf

Seite 12: Anteil <3%
Wenn deine Untersuchungen, die du hier nicht verlinkst, eine solidere wissenschaftliche Basis haben: 
IPCC-Sec@wmo.int 

Die suchen Leute, die richtig Ahnung haben - so wie du?.


----------



## IqpI (14. Januar 2014)

Es schneit: es gibt keinen anthropogenen klimawandel! *irony Pff*


----------



## OberstFleischer (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> Wenn deine Untersuchungen, die du hier nicht verlinkst, eine solidere wissenschaftliche Basis haben:
> IPCC-Sec@wmo.int
> Die suchen Leute, die richtig Ahnung haben - so wie du?.


Der Verein? (studier erstmal fertig) 
IPPC übertreibt bei gletscherschmelze im himalaya
und 
still-und-leise-verabschiedet-sich-das-ipcc-von-seinen-vorhersagen-der-globalen-erwaermung.

Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change
Auszug:
Würde man die IPCC-Berichte als genau das akzeptieren, was sie sind – nämlich übertriebene Wissenschaft mit einem gehörigen Schuss Politik – wäre das Thema erledigt. 
Unglücklicherweise wollen uns zahlreiche Institutionen aktiv glauben machen, dass die Berichte durch und durch wissenschaftlich, akkurat und vollständig sind.

...ja, manchmal schneit es im Winter. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDf7yMjNL8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Uups, in dem Bericht mit Lord Christopher Monckton wird auch die Universität von Illinois erwähnt.  
Nochmal: Je dunkler das Violett, umso mehr See-Eis. Leider ist das für Blinde nicht erkennbar. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRszuxcyJjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Interessant*, denn der Vortrag war 2010.
Ein Öffentliches Seminar an der Universität Leipzig 
mit Prof. Dr. Klaus Landfried, Heidelberg, 
vormals Präsident der Hochschulrektorenkonferenz 
und 
Prof. Dr. Werner Kirstein, Institut für Geographie der Universität Leipzig.

Anschauen und vielleicht etwas dazu lernen... du kannst natürlich auch wieder alles leugnen und mit eurer/deiner *postnormalen Wissenschaft* zu Brei reden. 
Nicht einfach alles nachsprechen was gewisse Institutionen verzapfen, sondern mal die eigene Intelligenz anstrengen!!!!!!!!!!


Begriffserklärung Klima:
Als Zeitraum für die Mittelung des Wetters wurde 1935 eine Zeitspanne von 30 Jahren bestimmt. 
Als erste „Klimanormalperiode“ wurde der Zeitraum 1901-1930 festgelegt. 
Dies ist sozusagen der Maßstab, der „Klima-Urmeter“ oder die „Norm“, an dem das Klima der
Zukunft, wie der Vergangenheit gemessen und bewertet wird.
Alle 30 Jahre ändert sich der Maßstab mit den „Normalperioden“ 
1931-1960, 
1961-1999, 
1991-2020.
Angesichts des paläoklimatisch abgesicherten Wissens um die zahlreichen Temperaturschwankungen 
in der Erdgeschichte, ist das Herausgreifen einer willkürlichen 30-Jahres-Periode als Maßstab
für die Qualität des Klimas, *ein Ausdruck von Naturfremdheit ohnegleichen*. Eine vom
Wetter über eine bestimmte Zeit abgeleitete Größe wie das Klima kann zudem unmöglich
die Ursache des Wetters in dieser Zeit sein.
Jeder anhand des Wetters nachträglich berechnete Klimawert ist ein historischer Wert, 
ein „toter“ Wert, der keines Schutzes bedarf. 
Auch wenn man 2000 solch toter Werte zu einer „Globaltemperatur“ verdichtet, 
so wird daraus noch längst kein „Globalklima“, 
das zu besänftigen und zu schützen sich die Staatenwelt *(*eher Al Gore mit seinem CO2-Handel*)* vorgenommen hat.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Sehr interessante Filme u Links. Das wird mal wieder sowas von verschwiegen von den Lappen...
Genau wie mit der Atomkraft so einiges versaubeutelt wird.
Da gibbets kein entweder oder...
Sondern die eigene Meinung mein Freund.
Die Politik u. Industrielobby gehört sowas von in ein großes Loch und draufgehauen ey.

:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aAu1MOvkB_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4xep6MvyUT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OokU-0rHWrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Respekt, Dr. Phil. Holger Strohm 

Ganz genau:




> Begriffserklärung Klima:
> Als Zeitraum für die Mittelung des Wetters wurde 1935 eine Zeitspanne von 30 Jahren bestimmt.
> Als erste „Klimanormalperiode“ wurde der Zeitraum 1901-1930 festgelegt.
> Dies ist sozusagen der Maßstab, der „Klima-Urmeter“ oder die „Norm“, an dem das Klima der
> ...


----------



## OberstFleischer (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3bPKaIeGA8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ja, bei vielen "Höhlenforschern des menschlichen Verdauungstraktes" bekommt man schon das 
Das ist die *Realität* und nicht, irgend etwas zusammen gesponnenes, wie von vielen anderen ...
Nicht wahr, ruyven_macaran?!


----------



## LordVoldemoord (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Buddi84 schrieb:


> Nach einer diskussionsgrundlage klingt das bei dir nicht gerade. "Ammenmärchen" etc. Das klingt nach überzeugung richtig zu liegen, worüber dann noch diskutieren!?
> 
> Es ist ein fakt dass sich die temperaturen immer ändern werden, ob mit mensch oder ohne.
> Es ist fakt dass es schon deutlich wärmere perioden gab (ohne eis an nord-südpol) und auch deutlich kältere.
> ...



Das sind Fakten die keiner abstreiten kann !!!!!!!!!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und so kann man eine Diskussion auch töten.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Deine Meinung sei Dir gegeben. Die Zeit wird es zeigen das es keinen anthropogen , durch Co² (da zu wenig) verursachten Klimawandel gibt . Sondern andere, Gründe existieren (Sonne) , die das Klima bestimmen . 
Auch das Wetter ist vom Klima abhängig und gehört somit schon zur Diskussion dazu .
Das Eis am Nord u. Südpol ist auch nicht weggeschmolzen. Ganz im Gegenteil !
Abstreiten kann man es schon , bringt aber nichts .
Die Realität sieht anders aus.
Falls ich mich irre, möchte ich gerne aktuelle Beweise sehen, wie Fotos mit Datum und keine Studien vom Ipcc oder ähnliches .


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das Wetter gehört nicht zur Diskussion dazu.
Wie Du schon so schön schriebst: Das Wetter ist vom Klima abhängig, nicht andersherum. Also kann man das Wetter rauslassen.
Und wer glaubt, das über 7 Millionen Menschen, ihr Rohstoffverbrauch und der Energiebedarf keinerlei Einfluß auf das Klima hat, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Aber ich wette, dieser Beitrag wird falsch verstanden werden...


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



LordVoldemoord schrieb:


> Deine Meinung sei Dir gegeben. Die Zeit wird es zeigen das es keinen anthropogen , durch Co² (da zu wenig) verursachten Klimawandel gibt


 
Erzähl das mal den Eisbären.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die sich rapide vermehrt haben. Es gab seit Beginn der Populationsmessungen nie mehr Eisbären als heute.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Weil niemand mehr Robbenbabys jagt.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal den Eisbären.


 
und Eisbären haben auch nichts mit dem Klima zu tun 

genauso wenig wie Co² 


da trägt dein übertakteter 4770k mehr zur Klimaerwärmung bei...war natürlich nur spass !
Den in real ist es die Sonne !!!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

 Oh, wir haben hier einen Klimapapst 
Klimaveränderungen waren auch nie allein von der Sonne verantwortlich.
Und wenn Du glaubst, das CO2 garnichts zur Erwärmung beiträgt...dann informier Dich bitte mal, was Wärme physikalisch ist und wie sie "gespeichert" wird. Stichwort "Freiheitsgrade" von Molekülen.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Du bist dann mein Klimajünger der fehlgeleiteten Erwärmungslehre?. Aber hauptverantwortlich beitragend zum Klima war und ist noch immer die Sonne und wird es immer bleiben. Wenn man mal z.B. von einem Massenauswurf einer vulkanischen Kaldera o.ä. katastrophalem absieht. Jedenfalls mitnichten euer Co²-Humbug. Ja, Co² trägt nichts zur Erwärmung bei. Eher umgekehrt mit einer kleinen Verzögerung. Sorry, sehr beschämend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nur noch mal zu Erinnerung für die "Diskussion"steilnehmer:



			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> 4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge
> 
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> ...


----------



## Seeefe (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



LordVoldemoord schrieb:


> Du bist dann mein Klimajünger der fehlgeleiteten Erwärmungslehre?. Aber hauptverantwortlich beitragend zum Klima war und ist noch immer die Sonne und wird es immer bleiben. Wenn man mal z.B. von einem Massenauswurf einer vulkanischen Kaldera o.ä. katastrophalem absieht. Jedenfalls mitnichten euer Co²-Humbug. Ja, Co² trägt nichts zur Erwärmung bei. Eher umgekehrt mit einer kleinen Verzögerung. Sorry, sehr beschämend.


 
Nunja die Sonne jetzt als Hauptverantwortlichen für unser Klima hinzustellen ist genau so humbug. Quasi jeder Faktor der das Klima beeinflusst ist unerlässlich. 

Oberflächlich gesagt, würde das Fließband von Meeresströmungen stehenbleiben, hätte das auch ungeahnte Konsequenzen auf unser Klima.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



LordVoldemoord schrieb:


> Du bist dann mein Klimajünger der fehlgeleiteten Erwärmungslehre?. Aber hauptverantwortlich beitragend zum Klima war und ist noch immer die Sonne und wird es immer bleiben. Wenn man mal z.B. von einem Massenauswurf einer vulkanischen Kaldera o.ä. katastrophalem absieht. Jedenfalls mitnichten euer Co²-Humbug. Ja, Co² trägt nichts zur Erwärmung bei. Eher umgekehrt mit einer kleinen Verzögerung. Sorry, sehr beschämend.


 
Tja, und da sieht man, wie Du meine Beiträge liest.
Ich habe nie behauptet, das es nur einen durch Menschen verursachten Klimawandelt gibt.
Natürlich gibt es einen natürlichen Klimawandel.
Aber wer behauptet, das der Mensch überhaupt keinen Einfluß auf das Klima hat, ist in meinen Augen naiv.
Ebenso kann ich jedenfalls behaupten, das die Sonnenaktivität allein nicht für den natürlichen Klimawandel ausreicht. Dazu braucht man auch keine Supervulkanausbrüche. Schwankungen der Erdachse, des Radius der Erdumlaufbahn und zum Beipiel die unterschiedliche Verteilung von Land- und Wasserflächen tragen ebenso zum natürlichen Klimawanel bei. Man darf nicht vergessen, das die Kontinente sich verschieben, Landmassen sich schneller erwärmen, aber auch schneller abkühlen und wenn sich die Erdachse ein wenig mehr senkrecht auf die von der Umlaufbahn aufgespannten Ebene stellt, dann fallen Jahreszeiten geringer aus, die Nordhalbkugel würde dann wegen der größeren Landmasse deutlich wärmer, die Südhalbkugel entsprechend kühler, was völlig neue globale Winde (bzw Verschiebung der Passatwinde) zur Folge hätte. Aber das erstmal nur so am Rande.

Aber bevor ich mich jetzt hier auf weitere Diskussionen einlasse:
Sind wir uns zumindest darüber einig, das es einen Klimawandel gibt und sind uns nur darüber uneinig, ob und wie sehr der Mensch daran beteiligt ist?
Oder streitet hier gar jemand den Klimawandel komplett ab?


----------



## OberstFleischer (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Klimawandel wird es solange geben, wie die Erde existiert. Ich denke mal das wird er auch nicht abstreiten wollen, oder?
Die, durch Medien und Bildungszentren (Schulen) verzerrte Realität geht aber sowas von gar nicht. Das stößt vielen (Rosabrillenlosen) nunmal sehr sauer auf.
Die Klimaveränderung wird von uns keiner mitbekommen, da es nicht von heute auf morgen geschieht. Denn keiner weiß, wie das "Klimawetter" in 100 Jahren sein wird.
So vieles unvorhergesehenes kann passieren.
Wir sehen nur das Wetter, wie es mal heißer und mal kälter wird. Auch wenn man 20 Jahre betrachtet, bleibt es noch Wetter.
Die Politik (Al Gore & Co.) formte nun aus selbigen "Wetterextremen" eine passende Angst (Co2), um über seine "Untertanen" einfach eine neue Einnahmequelle zu erschließen.
Da dabei leider viel Unsinn verzapft wurde/wird, erschließt sich dem geneigten Betrachter bei näherem Hinsehen schon.
Viel gefährlichere Probleme werden dabei schnell unter den Teppich gekehrt.
Wie z.B.: 
Das Atomproblem mit der Entsorgung, Fukushima, Tschernobyl und andere kleine Störfälle...
Extremes zumüllen der Ozeane...
Luftverschmutzung mit gefährlicheren Stoffen/Gasen...
Das schlimmste Problem von allem ist, das der "normale" Mensch immer noch denkt, er hätte noch alles unter Kontrolle.
Die obersten Zehntausend denken eher, nach mir die Sintflut.
Man muß nur mal die Augen aufmachen und die Medikamente absetzen.
...und, ist schon eine bittere Pille, oder?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das heißt jene, die vor durch den Menschen verursachtem Klimawandel warnen, tragen einen rosarote Brille?

Mal zwei ganz einfach Annahmen:
1. Es gibt keinen antropogenen Klimawandel. Schadet es uns dann, trotzdem den Ausstoß von sogenannten klimarelevanten Gasen zu reduzieren?
2. Angenommen, der Klimawandel wird zum Großteil vom Menschen verursacht. Schadet es uns dann nicht, wenn wir abstreiten, das CO2 einen Beitrag daran haben könnte?

Ich denke, wir sind uns darüber einig, das unser Planet nur eine endliche, begrenzte Oberfläche hat, das sauberes Wasser, frische Luft und Resourcen wie Erdöl endlich und begrenzt sind.
Und ich denke, wir sind uns ebenso dafür einig, das die Weltbevölkerung wächst und damit auch der Bedarf an Energie. Wie lange werden wohl die Erdölvorkommen noch reichen, um mit SUVs durch die Stadt zum Einkaufen zu fahren?
Schadet es uns, jetzt schon den Rohstoffverbrauch einzuschränken?

Ich weiß nicht, ob hier wer eine Familie mit eigenen Kindern hat, aber wenn ich Sätze lese wie "Von uns wird das eh keiner mehr miterleben", dann denke ich an meine potentiellen Enkel, die ich hoffentlich garantiert noch kennenlernen werde und wie sie ihren Kindern erklären (müssen), warum meine Generation und die meiner Eltern so schonungslos mit den begrenzten Resourcen umgegangen sind, warum riesige Kunststoffinseln im Pazifik schwimmen und unzählige Tiere darin verenden und warum, sollte sich der Klimawandel als wahr erweisen, wir nichts dagegen unternommen haben, ihn noch zusätzlich zu verstärken, obwohl es uns leicht möglich gewesen wäre.

Oder anders:
Ich gebe lieber einige Euro mehr aus (ob nun für Energiesparlampen oder für eine Energieumlage/-steuer), im Wissen, damit den CO2-Ausstoß reduziert zu haben, auch wenn der Mensch eventuell garnicht am Klimawandel beteiligt ist, als das er es doch ist und wir mit ein wenig Investition die Auswirkungen hätten abmildern können. Dann bin ich eben eine zusätzlich Einnahmequelle. Damit hab ich kein Problem. Aber ich habe ein Problem damit möglicherweise verantwortlich zu sein und nichts getan zu haben, weil es ja alles nur eine große, ausgedachte Lüge ist...


----------



## OberstFleischer (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Vielen Kritikern wird es eher ein Dorn im Auge sein, wofür das Geld im Endeffekt verwendet wird.
Ein Al Gore(klick ihn an) profitierte jedenfals massiv von dem Handel mit CO2-Zertifikaten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...1 und 1 zusammen zählen und den Messias in seiner Villa samt Ipcc begraben (eigenmeinung).....

Ja, ich habe um die Zukunft meiner Kinder angst !!!
Aber nicht wegen dem CO2 !!!
Gründe dafür lieferte ich in den Diskussionen genug...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Oder streitet hier gar jemand den Klimawandel komplett ab?


 
Wir hatten hier iirc schon die Behauptung, dass es derzeit kälter wird und das es in der Arktis mehr Eis gibt...
(begleitet von Messungen, die auf das genaue Gegenteil hinweisen...)


----------



## OberstFleischer (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> Wir hatten hier iirc schon die Behauptung, dass es derzeit kälter wird und das es in der Arktis mehr Eis gibt...


Endlich sieht es jemand...
Daily Cryosphere in % der See-Eiskonzentration. Wobei das rechte dickeres Eis aufzeigt...

Hier das südliche nochmal im Chart:

See Ice Area

25.01.2014 mit 3.70551 million km² See-Ice (2014 ist der gelbe Chart)
als Vergleich den
25.01.1993 mit 2.111239 million km² See-Ice
Hoha und nun? 
Aber denkt daran: Das sind nur Wettergegebenheiten. Vom Klima kann man erst ab 30 Jahren sprechen...

Nochmal die Begriffserklärung für die Bezeichnung Klima:
Als Zeitraum für die Mittelung des Wetters wurde 1935 eine Zeitspanne von 30 Jahren bestimmt.
Als erste „Klimanormalperiode“ wurde der Zeitraum 1901-1930 festgelegt.
Dies ist sozusagen der Maßstab, der „Klima-Urmeter“ oder die „Norm“, an dem das Klima der
Zukunft, wie der Vergangenheit gemessen und bewertet wird.
Alle 30 Jahre ändert sich der Maßstab mit den „Normalperioden“
1931-1960 und 1961-1999 u. 1991-2020.
Angesichts des paläoklimatisch abgesicherten Wissens um die zahlreichen Temperaturschwankungen
in der Erdgeschichte, ist das Herausgreifen einer willkürlichen 30-Jahres-Periode als Maßstab
für die Qualität des Klimas, ein Ausdruck von Naturfremdheit ohnegleichen. Eine vom
Wetter über eine bestimmte Zeit abgeleitete Größe wie das Klima kann zudem unmöglich
die Ursache des Wetters in dieser Zeit sein.
Jeder anhand des Wetters nachträglich berechnete Klimawert ist ein historischer Wert,
ein „toter“ Wert, der keines Schutzes bedarf.
Auch wenn man 2000 solch toter Werte zu einer „Globaltemperatur“ verdichtet,
so wird daraus noch längst kein „Globalklima“ wo schützenswert wäre...


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Endlich sieht es jemand...
> Daily Cryosphere in % der See-Eiskonzentration. Wobei das rechte dickeres Eis aufzeigt...


 
Das ist "Wetter" und kein "Klima".
Es gab halt die seltene Konstellation dass zu dem Zeitpunkt eine Kaltfront weitete Teile Nordamerikas und Russlands in eine Eislandschaft verwandelt hat während Mitteleuropa wärmer war als üblich.
Ich rede doch auch nicht vom Klimawandel nur weil wir mal einen sehr warmen Dezember und Januar haben. Sowas kommt vor. Nennt sich halt Wetter.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich würde gerne nochmal auf das CO2 zurückkommen.
Es wurde hier ja behauptet, das sich CO2 klimaneutral verhält.
Ich habe deswegen jetzt extra nochmal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber keine Begründung dafür gefunden (oder überlesen).
Mag mir da bitte jemand nochmal ne Erklärung für geben?


----------



## IqpI (28. Januar 2014)

Ja CO2 ist klimaneutral 
Ist ja nicht so, dass durch co2 die vom Boden reflektierten Sonnenstrahlen nochmals auf den Boden prallten und dadurch nochmals Energie abgeben würden. Das ist ja glatt absurd und aus der Nase gezogen! 
*irony off* 
Also Entschuldigung, aber das lernt jeder irgendwann mal inder 7. Oder 8. Klasse. DAS hat nichts mit irgendwelcher angstmacherei oder geldschöpferei zu tun. Das ist die Wahrheit.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Entschuldige, wenn ich da nochmal nachhake, mir wird die Ironie hierbei nicht ganz bewußt.
Ist es ironisch gemeint, das CO2 klimaneutral ist, als das es in Wirklichkeit ein KLimagas ist?
Oder wie?


----------



## OberstFleischer (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Entschuldige, wenn ich da nochmal nachhake, mir wird die Ironie hierbei nicht ganz bewußt.
> Ist es ironisch gemeint, das CO2 klimaneutral ist, als das es in Wirklichkeit ein KLimagas ist?
> Oder wie?



Praktisch alles, was euch von der "Wissenschaftsgemeinde" und den Massenmedien über die angeblich schädlichen Auswirkungen von Treibhausgasen – vornehmlich Kohlenstoffdioxid – erzählt worden ist, scheint/ *ist* falsch – so zumindest *neue* Daten, die vom *Langley Research Center der US-Raumfahrtbehörde NASA* zusammengetragen wurden.

Wie sich nun herausstellte, sind – glaubt man den jüngsten Forschungsergebnissen – all die atmosphärischen Treibhausgase, von denen *Al Gore* und all die anderen Erderwärmungsschwindler seit langem behaupten, dass sie die Erde überhitzen und unseren Planeten vernichten würden, in Wirklichkeit für die *Abkühlung* der Atmosphäre verantwortlich.

Wie *Principia Scientific International (PSI)* meldete, haben Martin Mlynczak und seine NASA-Kollegen während und nach eines kürzlich aufgetretenem Solarsturms (v. 08.03. bis 10.03.2013) die Infrarot-Emissionen gemessen. Was sie dabei herausfanden, war, dass der allergrößte Teil des von der Sonne freigesetzten koronalen Massenauswurfs (KMA) in den Weltraum zurückgeworfen, anstatt in niedrigeren Atmosphäreschichten gespeichert wurde.

Das Ergebnis ist ein allgemeiner Abkühlungseffekt, was völlig im Widerspruch zu den Behauptungen der NASA-eigenen Klima-Abteilung steht. Die Klima-Abteilung der NASA behauptet, dass Treibhausgase die Ursache für Erderwärmung seien.

Die Daten, die unter Verwendung der SABER-Radiometrie [Sounding of the Atmosphere using Broadband Emission Radiometry] gesammelt wurden, veranschaulichen, dass Kohlenstoffdioxid (CO2) wie auch Stickstoffmonoxid (NO), die in oberen Atmosphäreschichten vorhanden sind, die Wärmeenergie reflektieren, anstatt sie zu absorbieren. 


> For the three day period, March 8th through 10th, the thermosphere absorbed 26 billion kWh of energy.  Infrared radiation from *CO2* and *NO*, the two most efficient *coolants* in the thermosphere, re-radiated 95% of that total back into space







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EEFQHDSYP1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> „Kohlenstoffdioxid und Stickstoffmonoxid sind natürliche Thermostate“, so James Russell von der Hampton University,
> der zu den leitenden Forschern dieser bahnbrechenden SABER-Untersuchung gehört.
> „Wenn sich die obere Atmosphäre (oder auch ´Thermosphäre`) erhitzt, versuchen diese Moleküle alles in ihre Macht stehende,
> um die Hitze wieder in den Weltraum abzugeben.“



Fast die gesamte „Wärmestrahlung“ der Sonne wird so durch das CO2 von dem Eintritt in die Erdatmosphäre abgehalten

Laut den Untersuchungsdaten werden bis zu 95% der Solarstrahlung durch das in der oberen Erdatmosphäre befindliche CO2 und NO buchstäblich in den Weltraum zurückgeworfen. Mit anderen Worten: *Ohne diese wichtigen Elemente wäre die Erde nicht in der Lage, potenziell verheerende Mengen an Solarenergie zu absorbieren, die dann praktisch die Polareiskappen abschmelzen und den Planeten vernichten würden.*

„*Die schockierende Enthüllung steht in krassem Widerspruch zu der Kernthese des sogenannten Treibhauseffekts, der behauptet, dass mehr CO2 eine stärkere Erwärmung des Planeten bedeutet*. Diese fesselnden neuen NASA-Daten widerlegen diese Auffassung, und es ist eine riesige Blamage für den Chef-Klimatologen der NASA, Dr. James Hansen, und sein Team am NASA GISS,“ so H. Schreuder und O´Sullivan vom PSI.

Dr. Hansen ist natürlich ein bekennender Erderwärmungsaktivist, der 1988 dazu beitrug, die Klimawandel-Hysterie in den USA anzuheizen. 
Direkt nach der Veröffentlichung der SABER-Untersuchung beendete Dr. Hansen seine Karriere als Klimatologe bei der NASA aber bequemerweise und setzte sich zur Ruhe (warum denn nur). 
Er will seine Zeit jetzt angeblich mit „Wissenschaft“ verbringen und damit „junge Menschen auf die Auswirkungen [der Wissenschaft] aufmerksam machen. 

Mehr Details zu der neuen SABER-Untersuchung der NASA erfahrt ihr *hier*.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## efdev (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

das macht co2 dann aber doch nicht besser statt wärmer wird es kälter.
würde aber insgesamt dann doch das klima verändern oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden ?


----------



## OberstFleischer (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ohne CO2 würde der Schutz entfallen und wir würden ein Klima wie in einem Reiskocher bekommen. 
Schlimmer noch:
Ohne CO2 (dem Klimaregulator) hätten wir uns dabei wie Hähnchen im Grill gefühlt.


----------



## efdev (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

und bei zu viel erfrieren wir lese ich so aus deinem text.

falls ich das jetzt falsch verstanden habe sry .

dann müssten wir also so oder so aufpassen auch wenn es die erde nich erwärmt wäre zu viel co2 auch nicht gut weil es die erde abkühlt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja, gut, okay, das ist dann die Wirkung von CO2 in der oberen Atmosphäre.
Aber Ozon hat ja auch eine höhendifferenzierte Wirkung: Oben, in der Ozonschicht ist es gut, unten, am Boden oder Boden nah will man es nicht haben.
Warum sollte CO2 also nicht in der unteren Atmosphäre ebenfalls eine andere, eine klimaerwärmende Wirkung haben?

Ich finde das sehr interessant, was sich da alles tut, finde aber auch, man kann niemandem einen Vorwurf machen, der glaubt, dass Klima wärmer wird, denn während der Klimawandel (hin zum Warmen) durch alle Medien geistert, muß ich zugeben, das ich von der SABER-Radiometrie und ihren Ergebnissen noch nie etwas gehört habe.
Das ist so ein wenig wie Kriegspropaganda, auch wenn die Mahner der Klimaerwärmung omnipresenter sind, geht die Wahrheit irgendwo verloren, selbst dann, wenn jene, die behaupten, es gäbe keine, ebenso lautstark in den Medien präsent wären.

Nichts desto trotz denke ich, das es nicht Schaden kann, darauf zu achten, was man in die Luft pustet...

/edit:
Ebenfalls eine interessante Frage: Wenn CO2 Klimaneutral ist....wie taute dann der Schneeball Erde auf - falls es ihn denn je gab?
Und was ist mit Methan? Ebenfalls klimaneutral?


----------



## OberstFleischer (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz denke ich, das es nicht Schaden kann, darauf zu achten, was man in die Luft pustet...


Völlig richtig !!!



> wie taute dann der Schneeball Erde auf - falls es ihn denn je gab?



*Was verursacht die Eiszeiten?*

Darüber wird oft diskutiert. Betrachtet man die Abfolge der Eiszeiten und Zwischeneiszeiten in den letzten 2.5 Millionen Jahren (rund 20 solche "Eiszeiten" gibt es), 
dann zeigt sich erstens, dass "Eiszeit" der Standardzustand des Klimas in dieser Zeit war - die Zwischeneiszeiten sind kurze "Aufwärmphasen", die hie und da mal auftreten. 
Sprich, eigentlich herrscht seit 2.5 Millionen Jahren eine Eiszeit auf diesem Planeten, nur unterbrochen von kurzzeitigen Zwischeneiszeiten. 
Unsere Zeit ist nichts anderes als eine solche Zwischeneiszeit.

Die Ursache für das kalte Klima seit 2.5 Millionen Jahren ist nicht unumstritten. Einerseits könnte es die Position des antarktischen Kontinents direkt über dem Südpol sein (da war er allerdings schon eine längere Zeit), 
oder eine verminderte Aktivität der *Sonne* (dafür gibt es keine überzeugenden Hinweise). 
Weiter könnte der Aufschub des Himalayas in den letzten 10 Millionen Jahren für eine permanente Vergrösserung der Schneedecke (insbesondere auf dem Tibet-Plateau) gesorgt haben - 
dieser helle Schnee jedoch erhöht die Albedo der Erde und kühlt sie so ab. Wie gesagt, die Ursache ist nicht definitiv geklärt.

Die Ursache für die immer wieder auftauchenden Zwischeneiszeiten, in denen die Erde für ein paar tausend bis einige zehntausend Jahre aus der Kältestarre erwacht, 
ist eindeutig: sie ist in den sogenannten Orbitalparametern der Erde zu suchen. 
Das sind 
1. die Exzentrizitaet der Umlaufbahn der Erde um die *Sonne*, welche im Verlauf von rund 100 000 Jahren grösser und wieder kleiner wird, 
2. die *Neigung der Erdachse*, welche innerhalb von 41 000 Jahren grösser und wieder kleiner wird, sowie 
3. die Richtung, in die die Erdachse zeigt (zurzeit in Richtung des "Polarsterns"), 
wobei diese Richtung einen Kreis am Himmel beschreibt, der alle 24 000 Jahre einmal durchlaufen wird.

Jeder dieser drei Effekte kann für sich selbst zu einem wärmeren oder kälteren Klima führen. So führt eine grössere Neigung der Erdachse zum Beispiel zu einem wärmeren Klima, 
weil die *Sonnenstrahlung* im Sommer intensiver wird und der Schnee früher schmilzt. Jeder dieser Effekte hat also eine Phase, 
in der er zu einer Erwärmung der Erde führt, und eine Phase, in dem er zu einer Abkühlung der Erde führt.
Tritt irgendwann die "Erwärmungsphase" aller drei Effekte gleichzeitig auf, reicht das aus, um die Erde aufzutauen - eine Zwischeneiszeit beginnt. 
Sobald einer der Effekte wieder aus der "Erwärmungsphase" wieder in die "Abkühlungsphase" übergeht, endet die Zwischeneiszeit, und das Eis kehrt zurück.

Durch Vergleich mit früheren Eis- und Zwischeneiszeiten hat man feststellen können, dass wir uns heute in einer Zeit befinden, 
die über eine ausserordentlich lange Zeit einigermassen warm bleiben wird. 
Als nämlich vor rund 700 000 Jahren diese Effekte nahezu identisch zu heute waren, dauerte die Zwischeneiszeit 50 000 Jahre. 
Vielleicht bleiben uns bis zur nächsten Eiszeit noch gut 39 000 Jahre um die Wärme zu geniessen...
Falls uns nichts anderes wie Vermüllung, Krieg oder die liebe Kernkraft dahinrafft.
Das wäre dann anthropogen...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Geschickt ausgewichen 



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> *Was verursacht die Eiszeiten?*
> 
> Darüber wird oft diskutiert. Betrachtet man die Abfolge der Eiszeiten und Zwischeneiszeiten in den letzten 2.5 Millionen Jahren (rund 20 solche "Eiszeiten" gibt es),
> dann zeigt sich erstens, dass "Eiszeit" der Standardzustand des Klimas in dieser Zeit war - die Zwischeneiszeiten sind kurze "Aufwärmphasen", die hie und da mal auftreten.
> ...


Joa, da sind wir mal auf dem selben Wissensstand.



> Die Ursache für die immer wieder auftauchenden Zwischeneiszeiten, in denen die Erde für ein paar tausend bis einige zehntausend Jahre aus der Kältestarre erwacht,
> ist eindeutig: sie ist in den sogenannten Orbitalparametern der Erde zu suchen.
> Das sind
> 1. die Exzentrizitaet der Umlaufbahn der Erde um die *Sonne*, welche im Verlauf von rund 100 000 Jahren grösser und wieder kleiner wird,
> ...


Laß mich mal ein paar Seiten zurückblättern, da hab ich nichts anderes geschrieben.
Aber danke, dass Du mich nochmal bestätigst.



> Durch Vergleich mit früheren Eis- und Zwischeneiszeiten hat man feststellen können, dass wir uns heute in einer Zeit befinden,
> die über eine ausserordentlich lange Zeit einigermassen warm bleiben wird.
> Als nämlich vor rund 700 000 Jahren diese Effekte nahezu identisch zu heute waren, dauerte die Zwischeneiszeit 50 000 Jahre.
> Damit blieben uns bis zur nächsten Eiszeit noch gut 39 000 Jahre um die Wärme zu geniessen...


Du weißt aber schon, das die Theorie vom "Schneeball Erde" noch ein wenig weiter geht?
In den Eiszeiten der letzten 2,5 Millsionen Jahre, die Du hier erwähnst, war der Äquartor immer noch eisfrei.
Beim Schnellball Erde war das nicht der Fall.

Der Schneball Erde soll vor 650 Millionen, 700 Millionen und/oder 2,2 Millarden Jahren stattgefunden haben. Zugegeben, ob dieses Ereignis wirklich eintraf ist umstritten.
Aber nehmen wir mal an, es gab den Schneeball Erde wirklich, zugefroren von Pol zu Pol über den Äquartor und sämtlich Gewässer hinweg.
Du hast das schöne Fremdwort Albedo ins Spiel gebracht. Hinzu kommt, das es kaum Wolken gegeben haben dürfte, da nirgends Wasser verdunsten konnte und kalte Luft eh nur sehr wenig Wasser aufnehmen kann.
Mit anderen Worten: Die Sonneneinstrahlung wurde komplett reflektiert. Der Schneeball Erde gilt daher auch als ein sehr stabiles System, das sich selbst erhalten kann (im Gegenzug dazu gilt die Klimaerwärmung als instabiles System, da die Erwärmung mehr Wasserdampf in der Atmosphäre zur Folge hätte, und Wolken verhindern die AUskühlung der Erdoberfläche über Nacht, zusammen mit dem CO2 würde sich eine Erwärmung ergeben, die ausreichen könnte, die Permafrostböden aufzutauen, was Methan freisetzt, was noch Klimaaktiver als CO2 sein soll, so das die Erde sich irgendwann so weit erwärmt hat, das auch die Meere so warm sind, das die Methanhydrate an den Kontinentalschelfs auftauen und in die Atmosphäre entweichen und es wird noch wärmer, es ist also ein sich selbst verstärkender Effekt, aus dem es so augenscheinlich kein zurück mehr gibt).

Wenn der Schneeball Erde also ein stabiles System ist und Co2 keine Klimarelevanz hat, wie taute der Schneeball wieder auf?
Exzentrizität, Obliquität und Präzession reichen dafür kaum aus, selbst zusammen mit einer erhöhten Sonnenaktivität und dem günstigstem Zusammenfall dieser Vorgänge würde kaum reichen, denn die Sonneneinstrahlung würde ja beinahe komplett reflektiert.

Was bleibt?
Eine Reihe von Vulkanausbrüchen.

Und was verhindert, das jene Gebiete hinterher nicht einfach wieder zufrieren?
Vulkane speihen mehr als nur Lava, die abkühlt und erstarrt.
CO2, Schwefeldioxid, Methan und viele andere Gase.
Vielleicht sind nicht alle diese Gase und ganz sicher nicht im selben Ausmaß klimaaktiv, aber hier müssen Bestandteile dabei sein, die dafür sorgen, das die Atmosphäre sich aufheizt. Aufgeheizt hat, sonst wäre der Schneeball Erde noch gegenwärtig.
So es ihn denn wirklich je gegeben hab.

Worauf ich hinaus will:
Ich glaube nicht, das CO2 komplett klimaneutral ist.
Ich denke, die Zusammenhänge sind deutlich komplexer als den meisten bewußt sein dürfte.
Mehr CO2 in der Atmosphäre bedeutet zB auch gleichzeit mehr CO2 in den Meeren, da hier ein chemisches Gleichgewicht herrscht, allerdings werden die Meere nie so viel CO2 aufnehmen, das der Anteil an CO2 in der Atmosphäre immer gleich bleibt.
Und ja, ich kann mir auch vorstellen, das zuviel CO2 in einer ersten Phase erstmal eine Abkühlung zur Folge hat, dann aber in einer weiteren Phase zu einer deutlich höheren Erwärmung führt.

Und um es nochmal deutlich zu sagen:
Ja, es gibt auch einen natürlichen Klimawandel.
Ob der Klimawandel, den wir zur Zeit erleben aber zu 10% aus antropogenen und 90% natürlichem, oder 90% antropogenen und 10% natürlichem oder einen beliebigen anderem Verhältnis, zusammengesetzt ist, laßt sich meiner Meinung nach nur sehr schwer bis garnicht bestimmen.


----------



## OberstFleischer (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> Ich glaube nicht, das CO2 komplett klimaneutral ist.


Vermutlich nicht. 
Aber, die herbeigesehnte Klimaerwärmung durch CO2 wird es eher nicht geben.


> Ich denke, die Zusammenhänge sind deutlich komplexer als den meisten bewußt sein dürfte.


Deswegen musste ja damals auch irgend etwas als Klimakiller her, um es der Öffendlichkeit zu präsentieren.
Unser Al Gore und Konsorten brauchten ja Geld...


> Ob der Klimawandel, den wir zur Zeit erleben aber zu 10% aus antropogenen und 90% natürlichem, oder 90% antropogenen und 10% natürlichem oder einen beliebigen anderem Verhältnis, zusammengesetzt ist, laßt sich meiner Meinung nach nur sehr schwer bis garnicht bestimmen.


Absolut gleicher Meinung. Dazu bräuchte es einen größeren Zeitrahmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



efdev schrieb:


> das macht co2 dann aber doch nicht besser statt wärmer wird es kälter.
> würde aber insgesamt dann doch das klima verändern oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden ?


 
Vor allen Dingen hast du falsch verstanden, dass seine Ausführungen irgend etwas mit dem Klima zu tun haben 
Was er verlinkt sind Daten eines etwas stärkeren Sonnensturmes. Dessen Energiemenge mag groß erscheinen, wenn man sie -wie in dem Artikel- mit dem Energieumsatz einer Großstadt vergleicht. Aber verglichen mit der gesamten solaren Einstrahlung ist sie klein. Und wirkt sich eben in einem Teil der Athmosphäre aus, aus dem diese Energie leicht wieder abgegeben werden kann.



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Naja, gut, okay, das ist dann die Wirkung von CO2 in der oberen Atmosphäre.
> Aber Ozon hat ja auch eine höhendifferenzierte Wirkung: Oben, in der Ozonschicht ist es gut, unten, am Boden oder Boden nah will man es nicht haben.
> Warum sollte CO2 also nicht in der unteren Atmosphäre ebenfalls eine andere, eine klimaerwärmende Wirkung haben?



Die Wirkung ist nicht von der Position abhängig, sondern von den betrachteten Prozessen (die z.T. räumlich lokalisiert sind.)
Ozon z.B. ist schlichtweg aggressiv und führt damit zu körperlichen Schäden. Überall - nur interessiert es in der oberen Athmosphäre niemanden. Außerdem absorbiert es UV-Strahlung ganz gut - überall. Nur können wir uns aufgrund ersteren Effektes in Bodennähe nicht die Konzentrationen erlauben, die nötig wären, um einen effektiven UV-Schutz zu bieten => wir sehen es lieber in der Ozonschicht. (Die übrigens keine Schicht, sondern ziemlich dick ist)
Ähnlich CO2:
Was das macht ist im wesentlichen Infrarotstrahlung zu blockieren (wird aufgenommen und in alle Richtungen wieder abgestrahlt -> Ein Teil geht zurück. Der Rest wird wieder absorbiert, wieder geht ein Teil zurück, etc. . Am Ende bleibt ein Großteil der Wärme da, wo er herkam). Auch das geschieht in allen Athmosphärenschichten: Wärme aus dem Weltall bleibt im Weltall. Wärme vom Boden bleibt am Boden. In einem Artikel wie dem oben verlinkten, der sich nur mit Sonnenwinden beschäftigt, betrachtet man natürlich nur den einen Wirkungsbereich. Für den Klimwandel von Bedeutung ist der letztere, ungleich größeren:
Die Sonne strahlt mehrheitlich im sichtbaren Spektrum - und dafür ist CO2 durchlässig. Es wird also nur der recht kleine Infrarotanteil der einfallenden Sonnenstrahlung in den Weltraum reflektiert. Die von der die Athmosphäre durchdringenden Einstrahlung aufgeheizte Erde gibt diese Energie dann fast ausschließlich im Infraroten ab - und das wird auch reflektiert. Zum Erdboden.
=> Treibhaus. Energie geht als Licht rein und bleibt als Wärme drin.

(und der Prozess ist nicht auf die untere Athmosphäre beschränkt. Auch CO2 in der oberen Athmosphäre würde von unten kommende Wärme nicht durchlassen. Aber das meiste schafft es erst gar nicht soweit.)



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Geschickt ausgewichen



An der Stelle der Hinweis, dass dein Diskussionspartner eben gerade einen Link zu CO2 in der obersten Athmosphäre als "Argument" gegen die Wirkung von CO2 als Treibhausgas einsetzen wollte, während er einige Seiten vorher noch behauptet hat, CO2 würde sich, aufgrund seiner Dichte, in der unteren Athmosphäre sammeln und der oberen keine Rolle spielen. Ich würde mit weiteren "Ausweich"manövern rechnen...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja, hinter allem eine Masche zum Geldmachen zu vermuten, klingt schon ein wenig nach Verschwörungsesoterik.
Gerade, wenn auch Du zugibst, das es wohl einen am Klimawandel beteiligten antropogenen Anteil gibt und das CO2 in welchem Maß auch immer beteiligt ist.
CO2 mag nur als Zugpferd dienen, keine Frage.


----------



## OberstFleischer (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> Gerade, wenn auch Du zugibst, das es wohl einen am Klimawandel beteiligten antropogenen Anteil gibt und das CO2 in welchem Maß auch immer beteiligt ist.


Deiner Aussage "Läßt sich meiner Meinung nach nur sehr schwer bis garnicht bestimmen" stimmte ich mit "Dazu bräuchte es einen größeren *Zeitrahmen*" zu.
Die Klimaerwärmung hat nichts mit dem CO2 zu tun und ist nicht wirklich *anthropogen*. Das einzigste anthropogene ist der *Klimaschwindel*.



> Die Sonne strahlt mehrheitlich im sichtbaren Spektrum - und dafür ist CO2 durchlässig. Es wird also nur der recht kleine Infrarotanteil der einfallenden Sonnenstrahlung in den Weltraum reflektiert


Genau, CO2 u. NO reflektiert die Infrarotstrahlung zu 95% in den *Weltraum* zurück...
Was ist Infrarot? ...*Wärme*, richtig mein junger Padawan... (sorry, wegen dem Link... konnte nicht wiederstehen.)



> Auch CO2 in der oberen Athmosphäre würde von unten kommende Wärme nicht durchlassen. Aber das meiste schafft es erst gar nicht soweit.


 Da macht es sich einer einfach. Wenn da nicht noch die Wolken aus Wasserdampf wären...
Auch wenn CO2 in Bodennähe die höchste Konzentration hat. Bitte nicht mit einem Sack Zement verwechseln, mein junger Jedi muß viel lernen...
Beim Treibhaus-Effekt spielt das atmosphärische Gas CO2 nur eine marginale Rolle: Kohlendioxid ist schwerer als Sauerstoff (O2) und steigt in Luft nicht so stark auf, sondern sinkt nach unten und sammelt sich in Bodennähe an. (Deswegen werden Ballons und Luftschiffe [„Zeppelin“] ja auch nicht mit Kohlendioxid, sondern mit Helium gefüllt! Und nur deswegen war die Katastrophe von 1986 in Kamerun möglich: Aus dem Vulkankratersee Nyos waren des Nachts CO2-Blasen entwichen; das Gas legte sich über die Ufer und erstickte 1.800 Menschen sowie Tausende von Wild- u. Haustieren.) 
Unser Wetter (seit 30 Jahren) hat nichts mit eurer CO2-Phobie zu tun. Es wird auch zu keiner katastrophalen, durch CO2 ausgelösten Klimaerwärmung kommen.
Natürlich sehe ich Gase nicht in Schichten geordnet.
Bitte nicht so viel verwechseln und bei Professor Wiki kopieren.

Zwei schockierende Nachrichten an nur einem Tag mußten ja echt schlimm für manche sein: 
Die damalige Auswertung aller NASA-Satellitendaten der Jahre 2000 bis 2011 hatte damals schon ergeben, 
dass es die in alarmistischen Klimaschutzmodellen der Vereinten Nationen und vieler Klimaforscher behauptete Erderwärmung *nicht* gibt. 
Im Klartext: Die alarmistischen Computermodelle der Klimaforscher kann man schlicht in die Tonne werfen. 
Denn die Auswertung der NASA-Satellitendaten ergibt vielmehr, 
dass die Atmosphäre eventuelle Erderwärmung viel stärker als von den Computermodellen angenommen ins Weltall abgibt. 
Amerikanische Nachrichtenagenturen berichteten 
Den Anhängern der Erderwärmungstheorie ist einer ihrer Grundpfeiler einfach weggeflogen... 
Auch die alarmistischen Klimasimulationen des Deutschen Wetterdienstes (DWD) sind demnach schlicht Müll. 
Charles Monnet behauptete, dass der Eisbär unter dem Klimawandel extrem leide. Charles Monnet hat dazu viele »Studien« verfasst, 
die weltweit bei Klimafreunden beachtet wurden. Klimaschützer Al Gore nahm die Studien zum Anlass, den Eisbären in seine Klimawandel-Ideologie mit aufzunehmen. 
Der Ökologe Monnet hat es mit seinen alarmistischen Berichten geschafft, Forschungsaufträge im zweistelligen Millionenwert zu bekommen. 
Nun kam heraus: Er hatte bei seinen Studien offenbar "nicht integer" gearbeitet, so die offizielle Darstellung. 
Der weltberühmte Ökologe wurde von seinem Arbeitgeber 
– dem US Bureau of Ocean Energy Management – bis zum Ende der eingeleiteten Untersuchungen vom Dienst suspendiert.
Sein Büro wurde durchsucht, seine Rechner beschlagnahmt. 
Auch die Studien über die Leiden der Eisbären flogen unseren Anhängern der Klimaschwindel-Ideologie gerade nur so um die Ohren.

*CO2-Lüge*


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich verstehe nur nicht wer denn davon profitiert?
Die Energiekonzerne sind ja ebenso daran interessiert den Umweltschutz zu minimieren wie die produzierende Industrie und sonst wer noch.
Ginge es nach der Automobilindustrie hätte es nie eine Katalysator, bleifreies Benzin oder verbrauchsreduziernde Maßnahmen gegeben.
Ebenso wären die Energieunternehmen und Chemiekonzerne nie auf die Idee gekommen Filtersysteme zu entwickeln.
Denn solche Maßnahmen kosten Milliarden und die Industrie wehrt sich ja mit Händen und Füßen -- und vielen Lobbyisten -- gegen jede Verschärfung oder Einführung von Umweltauflagen.

In den USA machen sie Fracking im großen Stil.
Auch da schert sich niemand um die Folgen für die Umwelt oder das Klima. Es geht um das schnelle Geld.
In Sibirien und Kanada warten sie schon alle darauf dass die Permafrostböden endlich auftauen damit sie an die Rohstoffe herankommen.

Klimaschutz ist ja eigentlich ein extremer Kostenverursacher und jeder der politischen Einfluss hat versucht doch gerade in diesem Bereich dafür zu sorgen dass eben nichts für den Klimaschutz getan wird.
Daher enden die Klimaschutzgipfel auch immer mit unverbindlichen Ergebnissen.

Wer also profitiert davon?
Eigentlich ist es doch umgekehrt. Den Klimawandel als nicht vorhanden bzw. unwichtig hinzustellen ist doch eher im Interesse der Wirtschaftslobbyisten und Energieoligarchen.
Oder?


----------



## OberstFleischer (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich persönlich lehne nur CO2 als den Klimakiller ab.
Al Gore profitiert jedenfalls massiv von der Klimapanik... war und ist Atom-Lobbyist. Der Weg des Geldes...
Dumm für die Jungs, das Fukushima dazwischen funkte.
Das Geld könnte und müsste man in dringendere Projekte stecken.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Al Gore ist doch nicht der Maßstab wenn es darum geht wer davon profitiert.

Man könnte eine Menge Geld in viel wichtigere Dinge stecken.
Der Geheimdienst erklärte alle Menschen für potenzielle Feinde um Geld aus dem Staat herauszupressen für sinnlose Sachen und die Rüstungsindustrie verdient daran mit anstatt mal Geld für die Infrastruktur oder Bildung auszugeben.
Überall werden Ängste geschürt nur um Geld zu bekommen.
Aktuell macht das die CSU gerade mit ihrer Anti Einwandererpolitik -- wobei ich die CSU sowieso für eine sehr gefährliche Partei halte die dringend überwacht und ausspioniert gehört.
Ach. jetzt schüre ich auch schon Ängste und will Geld daraus schlagen. 

Aber für sowas müsste man wieder einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
Jede Seite profitiert in irgendeiner Weise.
die Institute deren Studien von Wirtschaftslobbyisten bezahlt werden legen die Fakten natürlich so aus dass sie den Wirtschaftslobbyisten in den Kram passen.
Ebenso wird das gemacht wenn Greenpeace eine Studie bezahlt.
Und gerade in einem Bereich der so komplex ist wie das Klima -- wo es viele Fakten und noch viel mehr Theorien gibt diese Fakten zu deuten -- ist es schwer für den normalen Bürger herauszulesen welche Deutung nun korrekt ist bzw. näher an der Wahrheit dran ist.

Ich für meinen Fall jedenfalls würde nie ausklammern dass 7 Milliarden Menschen nicht zur Klimaveränderung beitragen. 7 Milliarden Menschen sind eine Menge.
Vor 60 Jahren lebten gerade mal 2,5 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde. 1980 waren es schon 4,5 Milliarden.
Vor 10 Jahren wurden 6 Milliarden erreicht. Heute sind es über 7 Milliarden.
Der Fleischkonsum ist in den letzten 30 Jahren explodiert. Fleisch "züchten" kostet sehr viel Energie, Wasser und bringt eben CO², Methan und natürlich auch Wasserdampf mit sich.
Riesige Felder müssen bewässert werden damit dort Getreide wachsen kann das dann entweder in die Tiere gestopft wird damit sie Fleisch liefern oder in den Tank gestopft wird damit wir Auto fahren können.
Es werden unfassbare Anstrengungen unternommen um an Öl zu kommen, um seltene Erden zu fördern, um Rohstoffvorkommen zu erschließen damit die Wegwerfgesellschaft weiter am Laufen zu halten, um den Leuten zu erklären dass man das neueste Handy und den neusten Fernseher ebenso braucht wie den noch größeren SUV.

Und wer jetzt meint dass das keine Auswirkungen auf das Klima hat ist meiner Meinung nach schon zu sehr eingenommen von den ganzen Wirtschaftslobbyisten und Wachstumsanbetern.

In wie weit das ganze jetzt Auswirkung auf das Klima hat weiß niemand. Es sind nur Theorien. In einigen Hundert Jahren wissen wir es dann. Bzw. die 12 Milliarden Menschen werden es dann wissen die auf dieser Erde leben und die fragen sich dann wieso es niemand verhindert hat. Denn jeder wusste es doch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer also profitiert davon?
> Eigentlich ist es doch umgekehrt. Den Klimawandel als nicht vorhanden bzw. unwichtig hinzustellen ist doch eher im Interesse der Wirtschaftslobbyisten und Energieoligarchen.
> Oder?


 
Es fällt jedenfalls auf, dass die wichtigsten Quellen (direkt oder indirekt - siehe z.B. obige, auf Yahoo veröffentlichte Kolumne) vieler wissenschaftlich hoch fraglicher Links in diesem Thread (Heartland und EIKE) ihre Finanzierung komplett geheim zu halten versuchen und dass, wenn trotzdem etwas ans Licht kommt, mit höchster Regelmäßigkeit Hinweise auf große Industriekonzerne bzw. deren Eigentümer oder Lobbyisten eine Rolle spielen. Kreise, aus denen diese Organisationen dann "zufällig" z.T. auch ihr Führungspersonal beziehen.

Davon, dass die meisten großen Populismuskampagnen von Personen kontrolliert und initiert werden, die großes finanzielles Interesse an einem Ende des Klimaschutzes haben, kann imho getrost ausgegangen werden. Zu klären währe noch, ob dass die Qualität wissenschaftlicher Untersuchungen aus dieser Ecke massiv beeinflusst. Dummerweise lässt sich das kaum beurteilen, weil man sich auf meinungsbildende Auftritte in möglichst populären Medien konzentriert und eben keine öffentlich einsehbare Forschung betreibt.
(Siehe auch die "Argumentation"sstruktur hier im Thread: In keinem einzigen Fall wird ein umfassendes Alternativkonzept präsentiert. Stattdessen konzentriert man sich darauf, einzelne Studien oder, noch häufiger, die Autoren einzelner, oft populärwissenschaftlicher, Veröffentlichungen persönlich anzugreifen. Frei nach dem Motto "weil Al Gore nicht verarmt ist muss die gesamte globale Wissenschaft das exakte Gegenteil der Realität behauptet haben". Wer eine Lücke in dieser Schlussfolgerung findet, darf sie behalten und einrahmen...)


----------



## OberstFleischer (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@Threshold:
So ist das nun mal. Denken leider immer noch zu viele.
In diesem Thread habe ich meine Meinung ausführlich dargelegt.
Auch wenn es eine Verwarnung gab.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OberstFleischer (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@X-CosmicBlue

Alles erstrebenswert. 
Schau dich aber mal nur um...
Alles wunderbar?

Angenommen: 
Der CO2-Anteil in der Atmosphäre, wie gefordert, nimmt deutlich ab.
Wer reflektiert die Wärmestrahlung dann zurück ins All?
Wasserdampf? Also eine geschlossene Wolkendecke, ohne direkte Sonne?
Hmmm,
wird dann ein neues "Feindbild" kreiert?
Um wieder vor den realen Problemen abzulenken?
Mit unserer Kernkraft, die munter vor sich hin brodelt...
Den verseuchten Landstrichen im Kosovo und Irak durch Dupledet Uranium. 
Dem Müll in unseren Meeren, dem sich niemand annimmt.
Der Ausrottung vieler Tierarten.
Massiverem Anstieg von Krankheiten, wie 
Krebs, Multipler Sklerose, lebensbedrohlichen Allergien, usw.
Welche Ablenkung soll dann geschaffen werden?
Oder wird dann handfester gegen die Überbevölkerung vorgegangen?
Genau aus diesen u. noch viel mehr Gründen, ist es für mich immer wichtig, meine Meinung zu sagen!!!
Das hat nichts mit Verschwörungstheorien zu tun.
Das ist anthropogen!!!
Keine CO2-Klimaerwärmung......
http://www.giss.nasa.gov/research/briefs/schmidt_05/
New Discovery: NASA Study Proves Carbon Dioxide Cools Atmosphere


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Du bist meiner Meinung nach viel zu sehr auf das CO2 versteift.
CO2 ist nur das bekannteste Klimarelevante Gas, da gehören andere wie Methan oder Schwefeldioxid auch noch zu.

Ich behaupte auch nicht, das die Wissenschaft schon alles über die Zusammenhange in den verschiedenen Atmosphärenschichten und den Meeren und so weiß,
aber wenn ich mir überlege das die Berichte des IPCC von etwa 1000 Wissenschaftlern aus 100 Ländern verfaßt und überprüft werden, dann werden die natürlich alle von Al Gore bezahlt...


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Natürlich ist Wasserdampf ebenfalls ein Klimagas.
Das bestreitet doch auch niemand.
Aber wenn es wärmer wird -- lassen wir mal außen vor weshalb -- hast du auch mehr Wasserdampf in der Atmosphäre weil durch die höhere Temperaturen mehr Wasserdampf entsteht.
Die Folge daraus ist dann dass die Anzahl der Wirbelstürme und die Kraft der Wirbelstürme zunimmt.
Meiner Meinung nach kann man beides schon beobachten.
Wir können das Wasser nicht am Verdunsten hindern aber wir können andere Gase daran hindern diesen Effekt zu verstärken.
Wie eben CO² oder auch Methan oder künstlich hergestellt gasförmige Molekülverbindungen.



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> dann werden die natürlich alle von Al Gore bezahlt...



Al Gore hat ein paar Bücher geschrieben und einen Film gedreht für den er Preise gewonnen hat und hat natürlich auch damit Geld verdient.
Aber Al Gore war vorher schon reich. Die paar Dollar die er damit zusätzlich kassiert hat sind Peanuts.

Außerdem ist er ja um die US Präsidentschaft betrogen worden und als ehemaliger US Präsident -- der er heute wäre -- würde er hochdotierte Vorträge halten [wie Bill Clinton] und damit mehr Geld verdienen als mit den Büchern.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich denke, ein nicht ganz unwichtiger Faktor ist die Zeit, die gewisse Vorgänge brauchen.
Nach der letzten Eiszeit hat es 5000 Jahre gedauert, bis wir die Temperaturen erreichten, die wir als "normal" bezeichnen, dabei stieg die Temperatur um 1°C pro Jahrtausend.
Auch die Temperaturwechsel ind anderen Perioden lassen ich mit Eiskernbohrungen gut belegen und liegen bei ähnlichen Werten (also etwa 1°C pro 1000 Jahre).
Wenn man sich jetzt aber die Werte seit beginn der Wetteraufzeichnung ansieht, dann stellt man fest, das im Mittel seit dem 1900 die Temperatur bereits um 1°C gestiegen ist.
Das ist etwa 10 mal schneller.
Wer da noch einen antropogenen Klimawandel verneint, hat Tomaten auf den Augen.
Die Industrialisierung begann im großen Umfang ab 1850, seit dem verbrannte der Mensch mehr Rohstoffe (ob nun Öl, oder Bäume oder Kohle) als je zuvor.
Und was entsteht bei der Verbrennung hauptsächlich?

Oder anders, ohne den Menschen würden Millionen Autos, Fabriken, Heizungen, Kraftwerke und vieles andere mehr keinen Ruß, keine Abgase und keine Stabpartikel in die Atmosphäre entlassen.
Welche natürlichen Quellen könnten dies auffangen und dann für einen ähnlichen Klimawandel sorgen?

Oder noch einen Schritt weiter: Welche natürlichen Prozesse entlassen die gleichen Substanzen in die Atmosphäre in einem Ausmaß, das man sagen könnte, der menschliche Einfluß geht darin als nicht beachtenswert unter?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Vor allem die steigernde Frage:
Welcher natürlich Prozess hat zufällig zeitgleich eine genau gegenteilige und genau gleichstarke Entwicklung genommen, um die definitiv vorhandenen anthropogenen Effekte exakt zu kompensieren und nur die natürlichen Effekte übrig zu lassen?
Und wird dieser Prozess das auch in Zukunft exakt in dem geforderten Maße machen?
(Und: Wenn die Natur die Wirkung der anthropogenen Emissionen durch diesen Myriaden:1 Zufall exakt kompensiert hat, ist die derzeit beobachtete Entwicklung dann nicht trotzdem eine unnatürliche?)

Denn eins darf man nie vergessen: Selbst wenn wir mal eine negative Rückkopplung finden, die die Klimaveränderung stabilisiert (bislang sind das verdammt wenige: Verlängerung der Vegetationsperiode, vielleicht Wolkenbildung und das kleine Bisschen zusätzliche Schwarzkörperstrahlung - alles andere, was mir gerade einfällt, wirkt eskalierend. Und die Klimageschichte ist voll von derartigen Eskalationen.), dann ist es eben immer noch eine Rückkopplung. Und die können per Definition nie ihren Auslöser kompensieren, weil ihre Intensität von eben diesem abhängt. Sie können die Auswirkungen nur abschwächen - und das tun sie offensichtlich unzureichend, sonst hätten wir nämlich gar nichts von Veränderungen gemerkt.


----------



## debalz (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wer Zeit und Muse hat kann sich diese Schrift vom Umweltbundesamt mal herunterladen und durchlesen Und sie erwärmt sich doch
Dort werden schön und Stück für Stück die Argumente der Klimawandelskeptiker dargestellt und entkräftet. Wer natürlich glaubt der Staat will uns nur manipulieren und seine Schriften sind Teufelswerk, der ist von dieser Literaturempfehlung ausgenommen.


----------



## OberstFleischer (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Diese postnormale Wissenschaft, wie manche hier verbreiten, verleitet mich immer wieder zu einem Schmunzeln... 
Zitat aus den Video-Beiträgen: Klimawandel hat mit *normaler* Wissenschaft nichts zu tun sondern ist *Politik* (PUNKT) 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LI37fQbA1s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Welchen Einfluss hat Co2 auf Flora und Fauna?
Die Klimawandler machen aus dem atmosphärischen Spurengas Kohlendioxid einen "Klimakiller". 
Für den menschengemachten Klimawandel, dem eine Klimakatastrophe zugeschrieben wird, soll in erster Linie Kohlendioxid verantwortlich sein. 
Alle Computersimulationen gehen von dieser Voraussetzung aus. Um die Menschheit vor dem "drohenden Klimakollaps" zu retten, 
seien die Kohlendioxid-Emissionen drastisch zu senken. Weltweite CO2-Reduktionen sollen die befürchtete Temperaturerhöhung deshalb auf das politische "Zwei-Grad-Ziel" begrenzen.

Doch welche Wirkung hat CO2 tatsächlich auf die Umwelt? 
Bei seinem Vortrag analysiert Klima-Experte Prof. Dr. Werner Kirstein die Rolle des Kohlendioxids und zeigt auf, welche Wirkungen auf Flora und Fauna bekannt sind.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HsjB6xsO4Og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ist der Mensch verantwortlich für den Meeresspiegelanstieg? (Prof. Dr. Werner Kirstein)

Der Weltklimarat (IPCC) und das Potsdam-Institut für Klimafolgenforschung (PIK) kündigen immer lautstärker an, 
dass der Meeresspiegelanstieg in den letzten Jahrzehnten sich deutlich beschleunigt habe und dass die polaren Eismassen und die Gebirgsgletscher dramatisch kleiner würden. 
Die Fakten sprechen allerdings eine ganz andere Sprache.
In seinem Vortrag zeigt Prof. Dr. Werner Kirstein, wie mit der Unwissenheit des Laien umgegangen wird und 
wie mit *Halb- und Unwahrheiten* gezielt und ganz bewusst ein völlig falsches Bild von der Wirklichkeit projiziert wird.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCKUv8jdA54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Gibt es Beweise fuer den Treibhauseffekt?

Unter Experten herrscht derzeit eine hitzige Debatte ueber die Ursachen, Hintergruende und Folgen des Klimawandels. 
Wie schlimm wird er? Was muessen wir befürchten? 
Zu diesem kontroversen Thema spricht der Klimageograph und Klimatologe Prof. Dr. Werner Kirstein. 
Er betrachtet die Theorie des menschengemachten Treibhauseffekts. 
Ist dieser aus Sicht der Theoretischen Physik und der Experimentalphysik ueberhaupt moeglich? 
Wie stark wirkt sich der CO2 Anteil der Atmosphäre tatsächlich auf Temperaturänderungen aus? 
Dazu präsentiert und analysiert Prof. Dr. Werner Kirstein neueste Messergebnisse, Statistiken und Modellrechnungen.




Niza schrieb:


> *Dies hier ist die Fortsetzung vom alten Diskussionsthread zum Thema Klimawandel.*
> ...
> *Eigene Meinung:*
> Ich selber bin der Meinung, dass es einen von Menschen verursachten Klimawandel gibt.
> ...


*Das ist das Wetter und hat mit Klima nichts zu tun...*


Auch das Methan als Klimakiller hinzustellen ist falsch. Es wird von (OH-) abgebaut! Dieser Vorgang wird auch als die "Waschmaschine der Atmosphäre" bezeichnet. 
Man siehe auch dazu die Erklärung zum "Henry-Gesetz".


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Diese postnormale Wissenschaft, wie manche hier verbreiten, verleitet mich immer wieder zu einem Schmunzeln...


Dein Beitrag sorgt bei mir aber auch für ein Schmunzeln...

Du präsentierst uns hier drei Videos, die angeblich Aufzeichnungen von Vorträgen sein sollen.
Das ganze wirkt aber auf mich, als ob es daheim im Arbeitszimmer mit dem besten Kumpel aufgenommen wurde...
Denn spätestens bei der Folie "Klimawandel läßt Schafe schrumpfen" (Zeitindex etwa 1 Stunde 11 Minuten des von Dir verlinkten "postnormale Wissenschaft"-Videos) wäre in einem echten Hörsaal ein Lachen durchs Publikum gegangen. Hier aber in diesem Fall: Schweigen. Der einzige, der da sitzt und den man mal zustimmend brummen hört ist sein Freund, der "Moderator", der die Videos einleitet und den "Professor" vorstellt.
Da mögen noch ein oder zwei andere sein, die man ab und an hört...Kameramann und Tontechniker...aber wäre das ein Vortrag an einer Uni, gerade bei dem Thema, denn das würde ja bedeuten, das wir alle aufatmen könnten und weiterhin fossile Rohstoffe verbrennen, dann wäre das brechend voll. Da wären mehr Störgeräusche und mehr Interaktion mit dem Publikum...siehe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u29--YNGMyg

Der "Protagonist" in diesem Video ist Prof. Dr. Werner Kirstein, zu dem Du uns folgende Informationen gibst:


> [...]
> Klima-Experte Prof. Dr. Werner Kirstein [...]
> Prof. Dr. Werner Kirstein [...]
> Prof. Dr. Werner Kirstein [...]
> ...


Moment, Du verlinkst uns hier 5 mal zu der gleichen Seite:
Werner Kirstein - Abteilung Geoinformatik und Fernerkundung (Institut für Geographie, Uni Leipzig)

Das ist nicht nur extrem redundant und liefert keinerlei Mehrwert, nein, es macht es auch nicht glaubwürdiger!
Sinniger wäre hier gewesen, auch möglichst viele, verschiedene Experten zu verweisen!

Zudem machst Du ihn wichtiger, als er ist.
Du schreibst:
# Klima-Experte
# Klimageograph
# Klimatologe

Er ist aber, wenn überhaupt, nur Professor für Geographie mit den Schwerpunkten Geoinformatik und Fernerkundung _*im Ruhestand*_.



> Doch welche Wirkung hat CO2 tatsächlich auf die Umwelt?
> Bei seinem Vortrag analysiert Klima-Experte Prof. Dr. Werner Kirstein die Rolle des Kohlendioxids und zeigt auf, welche Wirkungen auf Flora und Fauna bekannt sind


Entweder hat dieser Experte es nicht verstanden, oder Du:
Es geht nicht um die Wirkung von CO2 auf Flora und Fauna.
Es  geht um die Wirkung in der Atmosphäre, wie CO2 auf die  Sonneneinstrahlung reagiert und welche Wärmekapazität diese Molekül  besitzt.

Tut mir Leid, aber da vergeht mir die Lust, mir 3 Stunden Videomaterial auf Youtube an zu gucken, die in etwa genauso beweiskräftig und zitattauglich wie Wikipedia bei wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten und Artikeln sind.

Ich wiederhole daher meine Frage:
Selbst, wenn das alles nur Politik ist, schadet es uns, wenn wir versuchen, sicher zu gehen, das wir wirklich keinen Einfluß auf das Klima nehmen?
Schadet es uns, wenn wir den CO2-Ausstoß reduzieren?
Nein, aber wir schaden uns, wenn wir es nicht tun und sich herausstellt, das der Mensch doch Einfluß auf das Klima hatte.

Und noch ein Punkt:
Schon mal die Smog-Glocke über Großstädten wie Los Angeles oder Shanghai gesehen?
Woher kommen die? Aus der Natur? Nein, das kommt von uns. Hier wird mehr in die Luft gepustet, als es natürlich wäre.
Klar, die ein oder andere Großstadt "macht" noch kein Klima - aber das Zeug verteilt sich. Und wenn man sich dann das Verhältnis von Smog-Gebieten zur restlichen Atmosphäre anguckt, dann wird einem klar, das wir Menschen global etwas in einer Menge in die Atmosphäre entlasse, das da zwar sonst auch wäre, nur eben in geringerer Konzentration.

Zu guter Letzt:
Statt des Henry-Gesetzes wäre das chemische Gleichgewicht viel interessanter: Mehr CO2 in der Atmosphäre bedeutet auch mehr CO2 im Wasser und mehr CO2 für Pflanzen. Wachsen darum mehr Pflanzen? Oder schneller? Absobieren die Ozeane so viel CO2 aus der Atmosphäre, das jener Teil, der von Menschen hinzukommt, nicht mehr in der Atmosphäre nachzuweisen ist?
Das schöne am chemischen Gleichgewicht ist nämlich, es betrifft nicht nur CO2, sondern auch Methan oder Schwefeldioxid und viele andere Stoffe.





_*/edit:*_
Ich habe gerade mal nach "Klimawandel echt oder lüge" gegooglet und nun kann ich vor Lachen nicht mehr.
Klar, die "Klimahysteriker" sind sich auch nicht ganz einige, ob das nun 2°C oder 5°C globale Temperaturerwärmung in den kommenden 100 Jahren sind.
Aber was die sogenannten "Klimaskeptiker" da von sich geben, widerspricht sich zum Teil selbst.
# Da gibt es nämlich die, die erkennen im Prinzip alles an, was uns die Schule lehrt (unter anderem auch die Photosynthese), nur eben den Klimawandel nicht. Und dann sind da jene, die behaupten, Pflanzen würden auch Sauerstoff atmen und CO2 ausstoßen 

# Einige "Klimaskeptiker" glauben Klimaschutz wäre eine Art Ersatzreligion, die "wissenschaftliche Art an etwas glauben zu können, ohne einen Gott anbeten zu müssen" - dabei gibt es eine Menge Wissenschaftler, die an Gott glauben. Die Wissenschaft und Religion schließen sich schließlich nicht aus. Der Wissenschaftler sucht nur nach Gründen und Beweisen, ein religiöser Mensch kann einfach daran glauben ohne Gründ eund Beweise. Und jenseits des Urknalls gibt es eh keine Wissenschaft mehr, da muß man glauben.

# Dann die Angaben zur Menge des CO2 in der Atmosphäre...je nach dem, welche Seite man aufruft schwankt der bei den "Klimaskeptikern" zwischen 0,02% und 0,05%!

# Da wird einem ausgerechent, jedes wievielte CO2-Molekül vom Menschen in die Luft gebracht wird und der Anteil so gering sei, das dies keine Effekt habe (Ich wette, jeder von uns hat schon mal einen Atemzug getan, in dem er die gleiche Luft wie Goethe inhalierte! Kann man sogar berechnen, das dies stimmt. Und Goethe hat zeitlebens wohl weniger CO2 ausgeatment, als allein alle Autos in DE zusammen)

# Es gibt die These, das der Klimawandel als Grund genutzt wird, die Souveränität der einzelnen Staat abzuschaffen, weil schließlich alle Staaten wegen der weltweiten Gefahr des Klimawandels zusammenarbeiten müssen und man solle den Wahnsinn stoppen....klingt für mich ziemlich nationalistisch.

# Falsifizierbarkeit/Falsifikation scheinen einige "Klimaskeptiker" noch nie gehört zu haben, geschweige denn, dessen Bedeutung.

# Die Schlussfolgerung, das es etwas nicht gibt, was nicht beobachtet werden kann, ist falsch. "Es gibt seit 15 Jahren keine Temperaturerhöhung mehr - als gibt es keinen Klimawandel" ist etwa so wie "Ich sehe zur Zeit keine Blitze, also gibt es keine Gewitter, niemals nirgends!"

# Einige können nicht nachvollziehen, wie "Der Zustand der Welt" in einem Abschlußbericht einer Klimakonferenz auf 23 Seiten passen soll - vergessen hierbei allerdings die politischen Interessen. Siehe UN-Sicherheitsrat, der aus x Forderungen gegen zB Syrien auf Druck Russlands nur noch ein mildes "Wir verurteilen die Gewalt" hinbekommt.

# Und ein letzter schöner Widerspruch: Die Industrie möchte den Klimawandel nicht wahr haben, die würden am liebsten ohne Auflagen und ohne Rus- oder Partikelfilter ihre Fabriken betreiben, ist schließlich günstiger, der Gewinn am Ende höher, also setzen sie ihre Lobbyisten in Gange (schön zu sehen zB darin, wie die US-Regierung das Kyoto-Protokoll nicht ratifiziert hat und Kanada sogar ausgestiegen ist)...auf der anderen Seite aber soll der "Klimaschwindel" aber eine Möglichkeit sein, wie Politik und Konzerne uns Geld aus der Tasche ziehen können.

Paßt irgendwie alles nicht zusammen, oder?

Wenn das eine Lager so weit divergiert in den eigenen Aussagen und das andere Lager sich im Prinzip nur noch um die Größe der Zahlen (wieviel Meter Meeresspiegelanstieg, wieviel Grad Celsius Temperaturanstieg) streitet....wem vertraut man dann eher? Wem ist man eher gewillt, Glauben zu schenken?




_*P.s.:*_ Damit klar wird, warum Falsifikation so wichtig ist:
Sir Karl Popper, ein Philosoph, hat für die empirische Naturwissenschaft mal geforder:
"Eine wissenschaftliche Hypothese (lässt sich) zwar niemals erweisen,  wohl aber, wenn sie falsch ist, widerlegen" – nur was so formuliert  wird, dass es als falsch entlarvt werden kann, ist wissenschaftlich von  Wert. 

Für Forscher bedeutet das: Sie müssen stets danach streben, vorherige  Ergebnisse zu widerlegen, also zu falsifizieren. Für uns alle heißt es:  Auch wenn eine Hypothese nie bewiesen werden kann, nie als letztendlich  wahr gelten wird, kann man sich ihrer doch unsicherer oder sicherer  sein. Umso mehr, je hartnäckiger sie Falsifikationsversuchen trotzt.

Wenn also der letzte Bericht de Weltklimarats keine großen Unterschiede zum sechs Jahre älteren Bericht zuvor enthält, mag das nachrichtentechnisch eher langweilig sein.
Wissenschaftstheoretisch ist es aber ein gutes Zeichen, da dann nicht allzuviel Schwachsinn drin steht, denn beinahe alle alten Theorien haben dem Versuch widerstanden, sie zu widerlegen. Klar, die Klimaskeptiker sehen das nicht so...

Aber darum stehen in so einem Bericht des Weltklimarats auch Sätze wie "Es ist extrem wahrscheinlich, dass menschlicher Einfluss der dominante  Grund für die im 20. Jahrhundert beobachtete Erwärmung ist", während sich "Klimaskeptiker" auf Seiten wie Halten Sie die Luft an, Sie vergiften sonst unsere Umwelt! Klimalüge? // Wahrheiten.org rum treiben. Bei der URL würde ich schon extrem skeptisch werden, denn niemand kann wirklich die absolute Wahrheit kennen, jeder, der das von sich behauptet ist arrogant und naiv zugleich.

Und man als Klimaskeptiker dann natürlich noch klimaskeptiker.info und http://www.fehler-der-wissenschaft.de/ besucht und sich da unter Gleichgesinnte begibt, kann man ja nur Bestätigung für die eigene Meinung finden. Aber schon die Aufmachung der Seiten...das wirkt alles so billig, so selbst zusammengeschustert, zum Teil esotherisch. Da steckt niemand hinter, wo man sagen würde "Kenn ich, wirkt seriös, glaube ich", keine Institution, keine Universität, keine Fakultät...das ist doch echt traurig.




Und ganz ehrlich: Wenn der "angebliche Klimawandel" für so stylische Energieerzeugung sorgt, dann kann ich damit leben, das er eine Lüge sein soll.




So, genug rumeditiert. Wer mir bis hierher ein "Gefällt mir" gegeben hat, möge es nochmal lesen, ob es immer noch zutrifft.


----------



## OberstFleischer (9. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das erste mal Schnee seit 122 Jahren in Kairo (2014):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Du präsentierst uns hier drei Videos, die angeblich Aufzeichnungen von Vorträgen sein sollen.
> Das ganze wirkt aber auf mich, als ob es daheim im Arbeitszimmer mit dem besten Kumpel aufgenommen wurde...




Für alle Hysteriker
In der Schule haben wir gelernt, dass Lehrerwissen absolutes Wissen ist. 
Doch Wissenschaft kann niemals absolut sein. Sie ist die Kunst der Annäherung. 
Sie definiert nicht, sondern kreist ein, zieht keine Trennlinien, sondern schafft Übergänge, kennt keine Dogmen, sondern Entwicklungen. 
Sie kann nichts verifizieren, sondern nur durch Wegstreichen von Variablen, ein möglichst klares Bild entwerfen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wie geil ist das denn!  Pyramiden im Schnee.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja, als Gegenbeispiel bräuchte man garnicht so weit weg und müßte sich nur mal den Winter 2013/14 hier in DE ansehen:
- Die ersten Zugvögel sind schon seit Januar wieder da
- Die Pollen fliegen seit Februar schon wieder
- Weniger Frosttage
- Kaum Schnee
- Durchschnittlich 2,5°C bis 3°C wärmer als sonst

Aber das ist genauso ein Einzelereignis wie der Schnee in Ägypten (übrigens dort auch nicht Landesweit, viele Gebiete sind Schneefrei).
Ein paar Orte heraus zu picken und zu sagen "Guck mal, wie hier das Wetter ist" ergibt noch lange kein Bild vom globalem Klima.
Und selbst wenn: Es wurde schon öfter gesagt: Globale Erwärmung kann auch lokale Abkühlung bedeuten (durch veränderte Meeres- oder Luftströmungen).


----------



## hbf878 (10. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Was ich ziemlich erstaunlich finde, ist, dass viele Menschen nicht zu verstehen scheinen, warum das CO2, das wir ausatmen, in der Bilanz *nicht* klimabeeinflussend wirkt, im Gegensatz zum CO2, das durch Verbrennung von fossilen Brennstoffen freigesetzt wird. Siehe Seitentitel von "h**p://www.wahrheiten.org/blog/klimaluege/" - "Halten Sie die Luft an, Sie vergiften sonst unsere Umwelt!". Auf der gleichen Domain wird übrigens auch behauptet, Krebs-Tumore entstünden durch "Erlebnis-Schocks" ^^. 

Übrigens: alle diejenigen, die den Klimawandel für einen Vorwand von Politik und Wirtschaft halten, um "uns Bürgern" das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, sollten beim Betrachten solcher "Zweifler-Webseiten" im Hinterkopf behalten, dass sich auch mit überzeugten Skeptikern Geld verdienen lässt ("Kaufen sie das Buch 'Der große Klimaschwindel' von XYZ").


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich glaube die Tatsache, dass sich Klimawandel-Leugnung finanziell lohnen kann, streiten nicht einmal die übelsten Gegner ab. Die fossilen Brenstoffe sind dann doch ein etwas zu großes Geschäft, als das man sie hinterm Rücken verstecken kann


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ach, es gibt finanzstarke Interessengruppen, die etwas gegen den Klimaschutz haben könnte, weil das Ihren Gewinn schmälern oder gar negieren könnte? 
Sind Klimaskeptiker Handlanger dieser Interessengruppen - gewollt oder nicht, weil möglicherweise auf irgendwelche Argumente dieser hereingefallen?
Wurde die Bewegung der Klimaskeptiker eventuell sogar von diesen Interessengruppen erschaffen?  

Kann man eine ähnlich irnoisch, sarkastische Argumentation auch bei den Klima"hysterikern" finden?
Gibt es finanzstarke Interessengruppen, die etwas gegen den antropogenen Klimawandel haben könnten...verglichen mit der Öl-Lobby sind Windkraft- und Solarindustrie kleine Fische. Davon abgesehen, ist diese Industrie erst großgeworden, als man schon den antropogenene Klimawandel prophezeite. Das heißt, sie sind zwar Nutznießer des antropogenen Klimawandels, aber sie haben den antropogenen Klimawandel nicht "erfunden".

Mir wurden zwei Frage hier immer noch nicht hinreichend genug beantwortet:
Schadet es uns, wenn wir an den antroprogenen Klimawandel glauben und versuchen, ihn zu verhindern oder zu verringern, auch wenn es ihn garnicht gibt?
Schadet es uns, wenn wir den antropogenen Klimawandel anzweifeln und nichts tun (bzw so weitermachen wie bisher), auch wenn es ihn wirklich gibt?


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Tatsache, dass sich Klimawandel-Leugnung finanziell lohnen kann, streiten nicht einmal die übelsten Gegner ab. Die fossilen Brenstoffe sind dann doch ein etwas zu großes Geschäft, als das man sie hinterm Rücken verstecken kann


 
Die deutschen Energiekonzerne versuchen derzeit ja alles um die Windkraft scheitern zu lassen und bauen auf Kohlekraftwerke. 
Und die deutsche Politik hilft dabei wo sie nur kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hat jemand was anderes von Gabriel erwartet?
Energiepolitik bei der SPD war schon immer Kohllobbismus und Merkels letzte Regierung war es, die das Massensterben der ehemals weltführenden deutschen Solarindustrie ausgelöst und die Windbranche in Winterstarre versetzt hat. Und die Wähler findens offensichtlich toll


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja, wir substituieren Atom- mit Kohlekraft. Suuuuper Tausch, total sinnvoll.
Und weil die Energiekonzerne bis 2018 den Strom von privaten Solarzellen zu festen Preisen pro KWh einkaufen müssen und die Strompreise an der Leipziger Börse wegen des Überangebots sinken, zahlt der Endkunde die Differenz oben drauf. Suuuuper Energiewirtschaft.


Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## hbf878 (10. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ach, es gibt finanzstarke Interessengruppen, die etwas gegen den Klimaschutz haben könnte, weil das Ihren Gewinn schmälern oder gar negieren könnte?
> Sind Klimaskeptiker Handlanger dieser Interessengruppen - gewollt oder nicht, weil möglicherweise auf irgendwelche Argumente dieser hereingefallen?
> Wurde die Bewegung der Klimaskeptiker eventuell sogar von diesen Interessengruppen erschaffen?


Es ging mir nicht darum, dass o.g. Interessengruppen ggf. gezielt Berichterstattung beeinfluss(t)en oder subtil die Glaubwürdigkeit von Forschungsergebnissen in Frage stellen. Vielmehr ging es mir um die Motivation einzelner / kleiner Gruppen, Seiten wie klimaskeptiker.info, fehler-der-wissenschaft.de, wahrheiten.org/blog/klimaluege/ und diverse "kritische" Blogs zu gründen, zu betreiben und mit Inhalt zu füllen. Dabei werden bspw. grundsätzliche biologische Prinzipien wie die Photosynthese in Frage gestellt und die Zellatmung als revolutionäre Entdeckung gefeiert (fehler-der-Wissenschaft.de) oder durch unscharfe Formulierungen wird der Eindruck erweckt, der Klimawandel rette Menschenleben, während auf der gleichen Seite behauptet wird, es fände gar kein Temperaturanstieg statt (klimaskeptiker.info). Ich frage mich, ob die Urheber dieser Seiten tatsächlich an das glauben, was sie dort schreiben, oder ob sie (aus Langeweile?) einfach nur ein paar wilde Thesen in den Raum werfen und sich an der Resonanz ergötzen...




> Davon abgesehen, ist diese Industrie erst großgeworden, als man schon den antropogenene Klimawandel prophezeite. Das heißt, sie sind zwar Nutznießer des antropogenen Klimawandels, aber sie haben den antropogenen Klimawandel nicht "erfunden".


Dieser Punkt wird häufig unterschlagen, wenn den "Befürwortern" bzw. befürwortenden Forschern materielle Interessen angelastet werden (Feindbild Al Gore etc) - die Wissenschaftler, die in den 60ern und 70ern mit der Erforschung des CO2-bedingten Klimawandels begannen, konnten wohl nicht ahnen, um welche Summen es später bei der Emissionsvermeidung gehen sollte. Die These des anthropogenen Klimawandels wurde also wahrscheinlich nicht aus finanziellen Gründen entwickelt. 




> Schadet es uns, wenn wir an den antroprogenen Klimawandel glauben und versuchen, ihn zu verhindern oder zu verringern, auch wenn es ihn garnicht gibt?


Zumindest könnten wir unabhängiger von fossilen Energieträgern und damit von den "unzuverlässigen" Staaten werden, die sie verkaufen (OPEC, Ru). (Mir sind Windräder auch lieber als Kohletagebaue, aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung)


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



hbf878 schrieb:


> Es ging mir nicht darum, dass o.g. Interessengruppen ggf. gezielt Berichterstattung beeinfluss(t)en oder subtil die Glaubwürdigkeit von Forschungsergebnissen in Frage stellen. Vielmehr ging es mir um die Motivation einzelner / kleiner Gruppen, Seiten wie klimaskeptiker.info, fehler-der-wissenschaft.de, wahrheiten.org/blog/klimaluege/ und diverse "kritische" Blogs zu gründen, zu betreiben und mit Inhalt zu füllen. Dabei werden bspw. grundsätzliche biologische Prinzipien wie die Photosynthese in Frage gestellt und die Zellatmung als revolutionäre Entdeckung gefeiert (fehler-der-Wissenschaft.de) oder durch unscharfe Formulierungen wird der Eindruck erweckt, der Klimawandel rette Menschenleben, während auf der gleichen Seite behauptet wird, es fände gar kein Temperaturanstieg statt (klimaskeptiker.info). Ich frage mich, ob die Urheber dieser Seiten tatsächlich an das glauben, was sie dort schreiben, oder ob sie (aus Langeweile?) einfach nur ein paar wilde Thesen in den Raum werfen und sich an der Resonanz ergötzen...


Das entspricht etwa dem, was ich zuvor ebenfalls festgestellt habe:
Widersprüche, ungenaue Daten, abstruse Thesen...



> Zumindest könnten wir unabhängiger von fossilen Energieträgern und damit von den "unzuverlässigen" Staaten werden, die sie verkaufen (OPEC, Ru). (Mir sind Windräder auch lieber als Kohletagebaue, aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung)


 Oha, und das schadet uns?


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> [...] Mir wurden zwei Frage hier immer noch nicht hinreichend genug beantwortet:
> Schadet es uns, wenn wir an den antroprogenen Klimawandel glauben und versuchen, ihn zu verhindern oder zu verringern, auch wenn es ihn garnicht gibt?
> Schadet es uns, wenn wir den antropogenen Klimawandel anzweifeln und nichts tun (bzw so weitermachen wie bisher), auch wenn es ihn wirklich gibt?


 Na uns, (also du und ich und den restlichen Usern) schadet es nicht mehr wenn es einen antroprogenen Klimawandel gibt und wir nichts dagegen tun. Was in 100 Jahren sein wird, kann *mir *nicht mehr schaden.
Mit einer: "Ich zuerst und nach mir die Sinnflut!"  Einstellung alles kein Problem.

An sich hast du natürlich recht, zu Umweltschonend ist deutlich weniger "schlimm" als zu Umweltzerstörend.
Wobei ich das Problem nicht mal bei dem CO2 aus Kohle usw. sehe. Immerhin wird das CO2 auf der Erde ja nicht mehr. Die Kohle war ja auch mal ein Wald.
Mit genügend neu wachsenden Bäumen kann man auch fleißig weiter Bäume verbrennen. Nur Bäume abholzen und dann noch zusätzlich CO2 frei setzen ist nicht sooo toll. 

Abgesehen davon, ob es den antropogenen Klimawandel gibt oder nicht, dass 2 oder 3 Grad mehr so schlimm sind ist ja auch noch lange nicht gesagt.
Es war auf der Erde schon mal deutlich wärmer. Wie auch deutlich kälter. An ein Ende der Menschheit dadurch glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



john201050 schrieb:


> Es war auf der Erde schon mal deutlich wärmer. Wie auch deutlich kälter. An ein Ende der Menschheit dadurch glaube ich nicht.


 
Zu der Zeit gab es aber keine 7 Milliarden Menschen.
Stell dir doch mal vor der Meeresspiegel steigt um 1 Meter an.
Die meisten Menschen leben nun mal an den Küsten. Mal so eben 3-4 Milliarden Menschen umsiedeln ist nicht einfach.


----------



## OberstFleischer (11. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> Die fossilen Brenstoffe sind dann doch ein etwas zu großes Geschäft, als das man sie hinterm Rücken verstecken kann


Ja, genau.
Mit dem Klimawandel wird sehr viel Geld verdient. 
-
-
-
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5OZWBUuy1EY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sonnenaktivität und unser Klima...
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZxCywx26i4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 nehmt euch die Zeit und schaut es an


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ach, da ist doch auch schon wieder viel Mist dabei in den beiden Videos:
Da werden Diagramme präsentiert, die zeigen, das der Meeresspiegel über etliche Jahrzehnte gestiegen ist und auf Grund der Daten der letzten...naja, lass es maximal 10 Jahre sein, wird dann gesagt, der Meeresspiegel würde nicht steigen...
Oder das schöne Bild zur Jahreszeitenverschiebung, da sieht man das die Jahreszeiten über Europa, Teilen Sibiriens und dem Westen der USA früher eintreten...aber das ist wird ja ausgeglichen, denn es gib ja auch Bereiche, wo die Jahreszeiten später auftreten...nur wo liegen die? Überm Atlantik und dem Pazifik, also Bereichen, wo man kaum von Jahreszeiten reden kann, weil dort nur Wasser ist...
Dann werden die mittelalterlichen Sturmfluten aufgegriffen, ohne die die Inseln an der Nordsee noch zum Festland gehören würden und es wird behauptet, das man daran, das sowas heute nicht mehr passiert, ja sehen könne, das die Stürme und ihre Stärke abnehmen würden, man vergißt aber, das es früher keine Deiche gab (bestenfalls Wälle) und keine Landgewinnung. Ohne Deiche hätte wir inzwischen sicherlich noch mehr Land an den Blanken hans verloren, die Nordseeküste sähe anders aus, Schleswig-Holstein wäre an der Westseite sicherlich viel weiter geschrumpft. Oder umgekehrt: Mit Deichen von heuten im Mittelalter gäbe es kein Sylt, kein Föhr...
Der Eisbär jagt tatsächlich Robben, aber nicht von Eisschollen aus. Er jagt an Atemlöchern, also Löchern in der geschlossenen Eisdecke, die die einzige Möglichkeit für die Robben zum Luftholen sind...
Seeeeehr interessant (und das mein ich jetzt wirklich) finde ich die Animation zur Temperatur in der Stratosphäre ind 30 bis 40km Höhe. Das dort zu sehende plötzliche, stratosphärische Wärmeereignis Im Winter 2011/2012 scheint über Japan zu beginnen und sich dann nach Norden auszubreiten um schließlich die gesamte Artik zu betreffen. Ich hätte jetzt sponten eine ganz andere Idee, was der Auslöser sein könnte: Wir wissen, das der Austausch zwischen den einzelnen atmosphärischen Schichten Zeit braucht, und wenn man in der Zeit etwas zurück geht...dann findet man ein dreiviertel Jahr zuvor, heute vor 3 Jahren, am 11. März 2011 das Erdbeben vor der Küste Japans und die anschließende Reaktorkatastrophe von Fukushima...wenn dort behauptet wird, das die geladenen Teilchen eines koronalen Masseauswurfs der Sonne Einfluss auf den Polarwirbel haben kann, warum dann nicht radioaktive Teilchen, die von unten in die von unten aufsteigen?
Dann die Geschichte mit Zusammenhang zwischen Polarwirbel und Eis...das Eis sei vor 1990 20 bis 30 Jahre alt gewesen, jetzt ist es nur noch 3 bis 4 Jahre alt...es wird behauptet, das der starke Polarwirbel 1990 das alte Eis in den Atlantik trieb, wo es schmolz. Schön und gut, aber wer kann versichern, das nicht auch der Polarwirbel durch den Menschen beeinflusst wird? Wenn das Eis jetzt nicht mehr so alt wird, heißt es doch, das es in der Arktik wärmer geworden ist, oder?
Stattdessen wird die Sonne hernagezogen: Mitte 1989 gab es ein Sonnenfleckenmaximum, das mit einem sehr starken Polarwirbel einherging. Schön und gut, aber dann müßte es immer starke Polarwirbel geben, wenn die Sonnenflecken ein Maximum erreichen. Ist das der Fall? Umgekehrt: ein Sonnenfleckenminimum müßte zu einem schwachen Polarwirbel führen. Wird hierüber ein Wort verloren? Weil einmal zwei Ereignisse zusammentreffen, heißt das noch lange nicht, das es eine Kausalität gibt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



hbf878 schrieb:


> Es ging mir nicht darum, dass o.g. Interessengruppen ggf. gezielt Berichterstattung beeinfluss(t)en oder subtil die Glaubwürdigkeit von Forschungsergebnissen in Frage stellen. Vielmehr ging es mir um die Motivation einzelner / kleiner Gruppen, Seiten wie klimaskeptiker.info, fehler-der-wissenschaft.de, wahrheiten.org/blog/klimaluege/ und diverse "kritische" Blogs zu gründen, zu betreiben und mit Inhalt zu füllen. Dabei werden bspw. grundsätzliche biologische Prinzipien wie die Photosynthese in Frage gestellt und die Zellatmung als revolutionäre Entdeckung gefeiert (fehler-der-Wissenschaft.de) oder durch unscharfe Formulierungen wird der Eindruck erweckt, der Klimawandel rette Menschenleben, während auf der gleichen Seite behauptet wird, es fände gar kein Temperaturanstieg statt (klimaskeptiker.info). Ich frage mich, ob die Urheber dieser Seiten tatsächlich an das glauben, was sie dort schreiben, oder ob sie (aus Langeweile?) einfach nur ein paar wilde Thesen in den Raum werfen und sich an der Resonanz ergötzen...



Z.T. werden da sicherlich individuelle Aktivisten dahinter stecken, aber selbst die beziehen ihre Materialien nicht selten auf direktem oder indirektem Wege (Quellenangaben sind ja oft nicht so die Stärke von Klimawandelleugnern...) von den bekannten Lobbyportalen. Die Gründe für den Aktivismus dürften die gleichen sein, wie bei allen anderen Verschwörungstheorien: Man hat etwas gegen "die da oben", man kommt sich toll vor, wenn man "mehr" weis, als alle anderen, Bestätigung der eigenen Meinung,...
Was man aber auch nicht unterschätzen sollte ist das Ausmaß an Astroturfing. Anzeichen und Indizien sind verdammt schwer zu finden, aber zumindest rein subjektiv scheint mir kein anderes Themengebiet so durchsetzt zu sein von gefakten "kleinen" Seiten, wie die Klimawandel-Leugner. (zugegebenermaßen gibt es auch kein anderes, wo sich Wissen und Wirtschaft derart klar gegenüberstehen)



> Dieser Punkt wird häufig unterschlagen, wenn den "Befürwortern" bzw. befürwortenden Forschern materielle Interessen angelastet werden (Feindbild Al Gore etc) - die Wissenschaftler, die in den 60ern und 70ern mit der Erforschung des CO2-bedingten Klimawandels begannen, konnten wohl nicht ahnen, um welche Summen es später bei der Emissionsvermeidung gehen sollte. Die These des anthropogenen Klimawandels wurde also wahrscheinlich nicht aus finanziellen Gründen entwickelt.



Diejenigen, die materielle Interessen vorwerfen, haben i.d.R. null Ahnung von den Beschäftigungsbedingungen in der Wissenschaft (und -wie so oft- auch keine Lust, ihre Wissenslücken zu füllen). Es gibt Wirtschaftszweige, da dürften die Einstiegsgehälter höher sein, als das was der durchschnittliche Wissenschaftler für die Arbeit an Klimafragen bekommt. Wenn man jemanden wie Latif mit vergleichsweise herausragenden Stellen in der Wirtschaft liegt, dann dürften locker der Faktor 100 zwischen den Einkommen liegen. (was nicht heißen soll, dass die Top-Wissenschaftler ein schlechtes Leben haben. Aber jemand mit vergleichbar geschätztem Intellekt wäre in der Wirtschaft mehrfacher Millionär. In die Grundlagenforschung geht niemand wegen dem Geld. Da ist man froh, wenn man überhaupt Arbeit hat.)




john201050 schrieb:


> Na uns, (also du und ich und den restlichen Usern) schadet es nicht mehr wenn es einen antroprogenen Klimawandel gibt und wir nichts dagegen tun. Was in 100 Jahren sein wird, kann *mir *nicht mehr schaden.
> Mit einer: "Ich zuerst und nach mir die Sinnflut!"  Einstellung alles kein Problem.



Wenn in 50 Jahren ein paar 100 Millionen Menschen weltweit auf der Flucht vor Überschwemmungen und Dürren sind und zunehmend Infrastruktur durch Stürme und steigenden Meeresspiegel vernichtet werden, dann ist das auch dein Problem. Deutschland hat mit die besten Ausgangsvorraussetzungen überhaupt, aber eine globale Katastrophe ist eben eine globale Katastrophe und wird überall zu spüren sein. Schon heute machen sich lokale Ereignisse wie ein stärkerer Hurrikan vor New Orleans, die Verschiebung von ein paar Siedlungsgebieten mit den folgenden Kriegen in Afrika oder eine wegen Trockenheit verlorene Ernte in den USA in der globalen Wirtschaft bemerkbar. Das sind Peanuts im Vergleich zu halben (oder, im Pazifik: Ganzen) Staaten die Untergehen. Das 1/3 bis 1/2 der Weltbevölkerung in vom Meeresspiegelanstieg bedrohten Bereichen leben, ist nicht nur ein humanes Problem. Das heißt auch, dass wir bereits in den nächsten 50 Jahren 10-20% der gesamten globalen Infrastruktur verlieren könnten. Infrastruktur, die über Jahrhunderte akkumuliert wurde und die jetzt plötzlich ersetzt werden muss. Und "niederigere Erträge", die in der Landwirtschaft drohen, sind eben auch nicht mehr durch Importe zu kompensieren, wenn die Ursache für den Ertragsrückgang global ist.



> Wobei ich das Problem nicht mal bei dem CO2 aus Kohle usw. sehe. Immerhin wird das CO2 auf der Erde ja nicht mehr. Die Kohle war ja auch mal ein Wald.
> Mit genügend neu wachsenden Bäumen kann man auch fleißig weiter Bäume verbrennen. Nur Bäume abholzen und dann noch zusätzlich CO2 frei setzen ist nicht sooo toll.



Wir verbrennen Bäume, die viele 100 Millionen Jahre zum wachsen brauchten, in wenigen Jahrhunderten. Das kannst du nicht durch Anpflanzungen ausgreifen - es fehlen 99 Millionen Planeten, um so viele Bäume zeitgleich aufzustellen.



> Abgesehen davon, ob es den antropogenen Klimawandel gibt oder nicht, dass 2 oder 3 Grad mehr so schlimm sind ist ja auch noch lange nicht gesagt.



Eigentlich wird das wort-wörtlich schon sehr lange gesagt (und nicht nur von Wissenschaftlern oder Umweltschützern? Wie lange ist es jetzt her, dass der Stern-Report alle "aufgeweckt" hat? Für 2 Sekunden?). Aber es wird vermutlich wieder ein paar Jahrzehnte (bis es zu spät ist) dauern, bis es alle einsehen.




> Es war auf der Erde schon mal deutlich wärmer. Wie auch deutlich kälter.


 
Wieviele der Zivilisationen von damals existieren noch? 
Das Leben hat auch schon mal mehr Asteroideneinschläge überlebt, als wir sie derzeit beobachten. Aber unser fein abgestimmtes, globales Konstrukt "Menschheit" ist verdammt abhängig von konstanten Vorraussetzungen.


----------



## OberstFleischer (29. März 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Was für ein (Un)Sinn ...

Zeigt mir doch endlich mal stichhaltige und nicht wiederlegbare Beweise eurer Theorien


----------



## Poulton (1. April 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Zeigt mir doch endlich mal stichhaltige und nicht wiederlegbare Beweise eurer Theorien


 Zeig doch bitte mal Beiträge hier vor, die nicht Copy und Paste von dubiosen Blogs und Webseiten, wie z.B. Kopp, ASR, etc. sind und das nichtmal als solches gekennzeichnet. Danke. ^^


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Was für ein (Un)Sinn ...
> 
> Zeigt mir doch endlich mal stichhaltige und nicht wiederlegbare Beweise eurer Theorien


 
Ich verweise mal auf den Klimabericht der Uno.
Klimabericht des Klimarats IPCC: Die Folgen des Klimawandels - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Welt-Klimabericht vom IPCC: Folgen der Erderwärmung - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und wo sind jetzt deine Theorien die das alles entkräften?


----------



## beren2707 (1. April 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Dass einer der Beteiligten des IPCC ausgeschieden ist, weil er die Verdrehungen bzw. Vereindeutigungen von Tatsachen nicht mehr mittragen konnte und wollte, hast du mitbekommen?

*Protest gegen Klima-Schwarzmalerei (FAZ, 27.03.14)*

*Angebliche Panikmache: Führender Forscher verlässt Spitze des Welt-Klimarats (SPON, 26.03.14)
*


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und weil einer die Meinung der anderen nicht mehr teilt müssen also die Meinungen aller anderen falsch sein und nur er hat recht?


----------



## beren2707 (1. April 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nein, aber es sollte zumindest eine gesunde Skepsis erzeugen, ob die anderen Recht haben.  Bloß weil die Masse einer Meinung ist, heißt das nicht, dass diese richtig sein muss.


----------



## hbf878 (1. April 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Dass einer der Beteiligten des IPCC ausgeschieden ist, weil er die Verdrehungen bzw. Vereindeutigungen von Tatsachen nicht mehr mittragen konnte und wollte, hast du mitbekommen?


 
Das klingt so, als würdest du das gesamte IPCC bzw dessen Berichte für unglaubwürdig halten, weil eine einzelne Person ausgeschieden ist. Im übrigen zweifelte Tol ja offenbar nicht am Klimawandel selbst, sondern an bestimmten ökonomischen Prognosen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

/sign.

Einer von hunderten Autoren hat eine andere Meinung zu den finanziellen Folgen des Klimawandels. Und das ist ein Indiz dafür, dass es den Klimawandel selbst gar nicht gibt?

*weitere Argumentation sinnlos*


----------



## Disneyfreund (3. April 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die einen sagen das es den Klimawandel gibt.
Die anderen gehen von einer Klimalüge aus.

Diese Diskussion könnte ewig weiter gehen, denn wir können daran eh nichts ändern.

Und die Politik und der Wirtschaft können und wollen eh nichts ändern , dreht sich doch alles nur ums Geld.
Und wenn mal einer was ändern will, dann kommt er damit nicht durch.


Man könnte ja auch voll verzinkte Autos bauen oder verchleißarme Geräte oder Reifen.
Warum macht man das nicht ? weil es dann ja keinen Profit mehr gibt . Dabei könnte wir mit so einen verschleißarmen , oder vollverzinkten Auto ewig fahren. Wir müssten kein neues Kaufen und kein neues bauen.
Reifen bräuchten wir fast keine neuen mehr.

Ich will garnicht wissen, wieviele Entdeckungen(Patente) aufgekauft werden von Firmen und in einer Schublade verschwinden , nur um den Profit zu sichern.

Ein Beispiel:
Mach doch einer den Test erfinde ein Auto was 1 Liter Sprit auf 100km braucht. 
Was meinst de, was dir die Mineralölkonzerne bieten würden und es würde bei Ihnen in der Schublade verschwinden.

Oder Erfinde einen verschleißfreien Reifen.
Dann kommen die Reifenfirmen.
usw.


Oder warum werden den Regenwälder gerodet ?
Landflächen um Sachen im Überfluss anzubauen.
Also Profit. 
Dabei sind die Regenwälder sehr wichtig für das Klima.

Wie sagt man so schön, Geld regiert die Welt. Dabei geben wir den Stück bemalten Papier oder der bedruckten Münze nur einen Wert. An sich ist das Geld Wertlos. man kann es nicht essen, nicht trinken usw.
Und die Umwelt und das Klima haben darunter leider zu leiden.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (4. April 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

„Erst wenn der letzte Baum gerodet, der letzte Fluss vergiftet, der letzte Fisch gefangen ist, werdet ihr merken, dass man Geld nicht essen kann.“ Hör auf zu heulen.


----------



## Disneyfreund (1. August 2014)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich persönlich finde das Video sagt doch alles :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yfJR5H8dutI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was auf jedenfall stimmt ist, dass die Wetterextreme zu nehmen.

Vieles wird einfach nur falsch interpretiert, weil unsere Wahrnehmung uns einen Streich spielt.
z.B. Ein Extremwinter , wo mehrere Winter es vorher warm wahr, nehmen wir nur als einen Extremwinter war.
Dabei war ehr im durchschnitt sogar wärmer, als mancher andere Winter.



Sehr interressant , es lohnt sich das Video anzuschauen.


----------



## OberstFleischer (17. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Mal wieder ein viel zu warmer (kalter Winter)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Klima hat sich so stark "erwärmt", dass die ganzen östlichen Bundesstaaten der USA 
unter der dicksten Schneedecke und tiefsten Temperaturen seit Beginn der Aufzeichnungen leiden.
Teilweise ist so viel Schnee gefallen, die Hausbesitzer mussten von ihrer Haustür aus einen Tunnel zur Strasse graben. 

Die Stadt Boston hat den Rekord für den schneereichsten Winter gebrochen. 
Es fielen bisher 275,8 cm Schnee. 
Der alte Rekord von 1995-1996 wurde am vergangenen Sonntag übertroffen, als 7,4 cm Schneefall dazukamen. 
Die Hauptstadt von Massachusetts hat diesen Winter den meisten Schnee seit 1872, dem Jahr mit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die aufgetürmten Schneeberge von der Strassenräumung sind so gross, 
sie werden wahrscheinlich nicht über den Sommer wegschmelzen. 

Sogar das Meer entlang der Küste ist mit einem dicken Eispanzer bedeckt, 
der weit in den Süden reicht. 
Ein noch nie gesehenes Phänomen.

Der Wakeskater Brian Grubb ist extra von Florida nach Cape Cod diese Woche geflogen, 
um die seltene Gelegenheit auszunutzen, über Eisberge zu springen. 
Und das ohne in die Arktis reisen zu müssen, sondern dorthin, 
wo die reichen Amerikaner ihre Strandhäuser haben und die Sommerferien verbringen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ba0asp1Igcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ein dreifaches Hurra auf unsere Klimaerwärmung...


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das sind Wetterphänomene und sind ein Zeichen für einen Klimawandel.


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Man sollte sich darüber nicht wundern, wenn man bedenkt das wir in einer Eiszeit sind und das Klima sich immer schon gewandelt hat.


----------



## Jineapple (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein viel zu warmer (kalter Winter)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wetter != Klima. Den Fehler machen viele, leider auch genügend die für einen menschgemachten Klimawandel argumentieren. Und auch Schnee kann, so paradox es klingt, durch den Klimawandel verursacht werden. Einzelne Wetterextreme sagen aber wie gesagt nichts aus, höchstens wenn man sich eine Tendenz anschaut. Insgesamt ist es aber nun mal so, dass sich die Erde erwärmt und Treibhausgase da einen großen Einfluss haben. Der größte Teil der Wissenschaftler ist sich da einig, weil es eindeutig genügend Belege gibt. Wie extrem er ist und wie groß die Auswirkungen sind ist leider auf Grund der Natur des Klimas als extrem komplexes System schwer zu bestimmen. Daher kommen eben auch immer wieder Meinungsverschiedenheiten. Aber wie gesagt, die grundlegende Tatsache des menschgemachten Klimawandels ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## OberstFleischer (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nicht lange her da haben noch irgend welche Klimahysteriker hier behauptet, die Eisberge schmelzen und es gebe eine Klimaerwärmung 
Das war an jene gerichtet 
Klima=antrhropogen (Vom Menschen gemacht), wohl kaum.


----------



## Jineapple (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Nicht lange her da haben noch irgend welche Klimahysteriker hier behauptet, die Eisberge schmelzen und es gebe eine Klimaerwärmung
> Das war an jene gerichtet



Gibt es ja auch. Was die Eisberge angeht, meines Wissens schmelzen die in der Arktis, in der Antarktis wächst die Masse leicht an, es ist nicht ganz klar wieso. Ist aber mit genügend Erwärmung auch ein Prozess der sich wieder umkehren wird.


----------



## OberstFleischer (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das dachten die Jungs letztes Jahr auch: siehe #33

bin mal gespannt wie viele "warme" Winter noch die nächsten 50Jahre kommen sollen...

Das Klima hat sich NICHT seit 1995 erwärmt: LINK (auch schon mal gepostet).


----------



## Jineapple (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Quantifying the consensus on anthropogenic global warming in the scientific literature - IOPscience

Ich werde nicht alles einzeln argumentieren, ich bin auch selber kein Klima-Experte sodass ich alle Gegenargumente zuverlässig entkräften könnte. Aber es ist einfach eine Tatsache, das der allergrößte Teil der Wissenschaftler, also derer die tatsächlich Ahnung haben, sich einig ist, dass der menschgemachte Klimawandel Realität ist. Und das ist der Fall, da es etliche Beweise dafür und keine ernstzunehmenden dagegen gibt.

Die Seite könnte dich interessieren:

Sun & climate: moving in opposite directions

Viele Argumente von Klimaskeptikern aufgeführt, mit entsprechenden Gegenargumenten und Quellenangaben.

Edit: Erstmal sind Zeitungsartikel, was wissenschaftliche Korrektheit angeht, sehr unzuverlässig. Zweitens ist die Aussage eines einzelnen Wissenschaftlers ohne entsprechende Belege nichts. Und außerdem muss man erstmal festlegen, wovon man genau spricht. Worauf beziehen sich diese 15 Jahre? Temperaturen an der Luft? Im Wasser? Wo wird gemessen?

Hier übrigens ein Gegenbeweis:

Nuccitelli et al. (2012) Show that Global Warming Continues


----------



## OberstFleischer (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hier bitteschön der Vergleich:

ARKTIS:
Link zur Universität von Illinois
je dunkler das Violet umso dicker der Eispanzer

Die Antarktis findest du auf der Hauptseite der Universität

Das sind Tatsachen die es wiederlegen. In der Arktis sieht man ganz klar, das die Eisschicht dicker ist.


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Gehen wir mal davon aus das es diese Art des Klimawandels wirklich gibt, dann ist der Einfluss der Industrie deutlich größer als der des einzelnen. Man müsste also auch weltweit im Bereich der Industrie anfangen.

Dazu dann die Frage ob die Entwicklung nur schneller geht oder auch höher geht. Dazu soll es ja dann auch ein versiegen des Golfstroms geben, was unser Klima wieder kühlen würde.


----------



## Jineapple (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Hier bitteschön der Vergleich:
> 
> ARKTIS:
> Link zur Universität von Illinois
> ...



Es ging nicht ums Eis sonder um die Temperatur. Zwei Tage mit 15 Jahren Unterscheid, sprich nur zwei Datenpunkte einfach so zu vergleichen ist kaum aussagekräftig. Für mich sieht es rechts sogar nach mehr Eis aus aber ich wüsste auch nicht, wie ich die Bilder wirklich sinnvoll auswerten sollte. 
Edit: Die Schneefläche hat mich durcheinander gebracht. Ja, links ist wahrscheinlich mehr Eis, aber wie gesagt, zwei Bilder nach Farben auswerten geht halt höchstens grob qualitativ, nicht quantitativ
Edit 2: Und links ist ja auch das ältere Bild...also passts doch, mehr Eis in 1995?

Vor allem aber hast du immer noch keine Begründung abgeliefert wieso der allergrößte Teil der Wissenschaftler vom Klimawandel überzeugt ist. Wenn man mit ein paar Fakten auf Internetseiten überzeugt werden könnte wäre dem nicht so. Also, wieso weißt du, dass es keinen Klimawandel gibt aber die tausenden an Wissenschaftlern die das seit Jahren studieren nicht?

Ich werde mich auch nicht weiter auf Detailfragen einlassen bevor du das beantwortest, ich will ja nicht meine Zeit verschwenden


----------



## OberstFleischer (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> Vor allem aber hast du immer noch keine Begründung abgeliefert wieso der allergrößte Teil der Wissenschaftler vom Klimawandel überzeugt ist.


Weil sie sonst keine Forschungsgelder bewilligt bekämen!
Du meinst aber sicher den anthropogenen. Denn einen Klimawandel gibt es schon seit anbeginn der Erde.

Rechtes Bild (2015):
Antarktisches Eisschild dicker.
Erderwärmung ad Acta.


----------



## Jineapple (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Weil sie sonst keine Forschungsgelder bewilligt bekämen!
> Du meinst aber sicher den anthropogenen. Denn einen Klimawandel gibt es schon seit anbeginn der Erde.



Ähhm.. Beleg dafür? Gibt doch auch genug Interessensgruppen, die nichts dagegen hätten, wenn rauskommt, dass das alles nicht stimmt. Wäre ja super für uns. Und nicht alle Forschungsgelder sind zweckgebunden für ein Thema.
Und man kann ja auch nicht komplett beliebig Forschungsergebnisse erzeugen. Da müssen schon Beweise her. Die werden von anderen Wissenschaftlern überprüft ob sie standhaft sind. Aber ich vermute die sagen auch alle das Gegenteil, damit sie schön weiter Geld bekommen, oder? Tausende von Wissenschaftlern, die alle ihre Prinzipien über Bord werfen für mehr Geld, das sie ansonsten angeblich nicht bekommen...

Und ja, natürlich der menschgemachte in den letzten Jahrzehnten. Ist nur kürzer zum Schreiben.

Edit: Tut mir leid, ich sehe nicht dass das rechte Eisschild dicker ist. Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste eher links, ist aber schwer zu sagen. Und ist auch egal. Denn erstens muss Eis nicht genau mit der Temperatur korrelieren und vor allem sagen nur zwei Datenpunkte einfach gar nichts aus.


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Dann schau dur mal an was mn da  oben auswählen kann.


----------



## GOTTMODUS (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IoXxrZG-_eU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jineapple (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Seh ich was anderes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für mich ist es links ein bisschen dunkler...

Aber nochmal: Zwei Datenpunkte sagen nichts aus...


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Liest du auch was nan hier schreibt? Irgendwie hab ich nicht diesen Eindruck.


----------



## OberstFleischer (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann schau dur mal an was mn da  oben auswählen kann.


richtig.

und rechts ist der Eisschild dicker.

https://youtu.be/IoXxrZG-_eU?t=16m21s
Die beste Aussage:


----------



## Jineapple (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Was meinst du?
Ich hab doch das Bild gepostet, wie's bei mir aussieht, ist das bei dir anders? Es tut mir leid aber ich kann beim besten Willen nicht erkennen dass das Eis rechts eindeutig dicker wäre.

Es hat übrigens auch noch keiner auf das hier geantwortet:

Nuccitelli et al. (2012) Show that Global Warming Continues

Und ein 40-minütiges Video werde ich mir nicht anschauen, habe besseres zu tun. Da können die ja alles mögliche behaupten, da muss man dann bei jeder Aussage wieder Quellen raussuchen und überprüfen. Und das alles obwohl es aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht längst feststeht... Wenn dann bitte einen Link mit Quellenangabe zu einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit...

Und die eine Stelle die im Video verlinkt ist sagt nichts aus. Ja, höhere Temperaturen führen zu mehr CO2 und ja, es kann auch Klimaschwankungen ohne CO2 als initalen Auslöser geben. Aber CO2 verstärkt eben auch die Temperatur und kann somit einer der Auslöser für einen Temperaturanstieg sein. Und für den aktuellen ist es eben (zusammen mit anderen Treibhausgasen) die einzige sinnvolle Erklärung.


----------



## OberstFleischer (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

CO2 verstärkt niemals die Temperatur sondern umgekehrt. Das sind doch verdrehte Tatsachen .
Und die aktuelle Temparatur ist Wetter.
Da steigt gar nichts an, ist eher kälter im Vergleich zur förderlichen Warmperiode der Römer.
Warm=gut
Kalt=sehr schlecht.

Schon mal überlegt, dass deine Quellen falsch liegen? 

Man muss ja natürlich auch die Meinung derer vertreten von wo die Fördergelder fliessen.

Ach, auf *das* soll man antworten, während du nicht fähig bist ein Video  anzuschauen?


----------



## Poulton (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Jineapple schrieb:


> Und ein 40-minütiges Video werde ich mir nicht anschauen, habe besseres zu tun.


Den Film muss man sich auch nicht antun. Eine kurze Suche nach dem Titel:
The Great Global Warming Swindle â€“ Wikipedia
KlimalÃ¼ge â€“ Psiram
Potsdam-Institut für Klimafolgenforschung: Der Klimaschwindel - Kommentar zum Film von RTL
Der Film taugt also maximal als Training der Lachmuskeln, da er eine Zurschaustellung von purem wissenschaftlichen Analphabetismus ist.


----------



## Jineapple (18. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Sind es nun mal nicht. Und dafür gibt es halt nun mal dutzende, wenn nicht hunderte wissenschaftliche Arbeiten. Aber klar, das sind ja alles Scharlatane, lass uns lieber Internet-Seiten und Videos ohne vernünftige Quellen und den Meinungen von einzelnen Personen statt der überwiegenden Mehrheit (die ja auch Belege hat!) glauben 


Und ja, natürlich ist so eine Studie schwerer zu lesen als sich ein Video reinzuziehen. Da kann man sich ja schön berieseln lassen und nimmt einfach mal alles als bare Münze, was gesagt wird. Von mir aus kannst du in dem Artikel auch nur das Bild anschauen, reicht eigentlich schon, da ist die  immer schnellere Erwärmung klar ersichtlich.

Ich bin dann mal weg. Ich habs ja schon befürchtet als ich in dem Thema gepostet hab, dass das hier Zeitverschwendung ist. Von mir aus glaubt ruhig weiter was euch gefällt. Stimmen wirds trotzdem nicht. Spätestens bei der Behauptung, dass sich praktisch die gesamte Wissenschaft kaufen lässt (Obwohls ja genügend "Käufer" auf der Gegenseite auch gäbe, Ölindustrie, Kohleindustrie, Autoindustrie etc...) hätte ich aussteigen sollen. Euch viel Spaß noch.


----------



## OberstFleischer (19. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

wo ist nur das "Global Warming", wenn man es braucht ,Ironie=off.
 Dachte auch das Video würde passen. Denn wenn es schon bei einfachen Satellitenbildern anfängt.

Einfach mal vor die Tür gehen oder auch mal verreisen.
Wo ist sie denn, die Klimaerwärmung ?


----------



## GOTTMODUS (19. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fwMvboBoW4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OberstFleischer (19. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Interessanter Vortrag von Hrn. Klitzke, danke 

hmm




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVqBgMw2G4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ETh_o_YbbJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



was nun warming oder cooling?

Hauptsache Angst schüren...oohje es gab sogar erdgeschichtlich Zeiten, da war Grönland eisfrei (OMFG)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gGM1q_MaizE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> CO2 verstärkt niemals die Temperatur sondern umgekehrt. Das sind doch verdrehte Tatsachen.


Woher dieses Wissen?



> Warm=gut
> Kalt=sehr schlecht.


So, pauschal, erstmal falsch, denn
Zu warm = schlecht
warm = okay
kalt = okay
Zu kalt = schlecht
Wir wollen weder einen Schneeball Erde, noch einen Planten, bei dem die Albedo von Schnee und Eis völlig fehlt.



> Schon mal überlegt, dass deine Quellen falsch liegen?


Gilt anders herum übrigens genauso 



> Man muss ja natürlich auch die Meinung derer vertreten von wo die Fördergelder fliessen.


Richtig, das gilt aber für alle Studien, die nicht aus eigenen Mitteln finanziert werden.
Die Frage ist doch eigentlich folgende:
Wenn der "anthropogene Klimawandel" so unangenehm ist, gerade für die Industrie, die ungern Geld für Umweltschutzmaßnahmen ausgibt, die Industrielobby aber viel mächtiger (auch weil finanzstärker) als Umweltverbände ist...warum sind dann die Prognosen der Befürworter der Klimaerwärmung bekannter?

Außerdem gilt:
Die Erde und auch das Leben an sich auf der Erde, wird den Menschen überleben.
Wir betreiben Umweltschutz und Klimaschutz nicht, um den letzten sibirischen Tiger zu retten.
Wir betreiben es, weil der Mensch unter allzu stark veränderten Umweltbedingungen keine Überlebenschance hätte!
Wenn der Mensch so viel Raubbau an der Erde betrieben hat, das so viele Pflanzen und Tiere ausgestorben sind, das auch der Mensch nicht mehr überleben kann, dann wird am Ende aber irgndwas immer noch überlebt haben, das den Planten neu mit Leben bedecken wird - siehe als die Algen die Atmosphäre mit Sauerstoff "vergifteten" oder die Dinosausrier ausstarben - und wenn es am Ende nur Bakterien, Algen, Schaben und Ratten sind. Leben findet immer einen Weg. Leben wird es auf diesem Planten geben, bis die Sonne ausgebrannt ist.
Die Frage ist, ob der Mensch das Ende seines Daseins selbst herbei führt, ob er ausstirbt, wenn seine Zeit gekommen ist, oder ob er der Evolution ein Schnippchen schlägt und länger auf dem Planten verbleibt, als "geplant" (wir haben es ja immer hin schon geschafft, das ein Mensch heutzutage deutlich länger leben als früher).

Und zum Abschluß nochmal meine Aussage, auf die bisher keiner so richtig eingegangen ist:
Wenn es den anthropogenen Klimawandel wirklich geben sollte und wir ihn  abstreiten, schadet es am Ende uns allen, eher natürlich unseren Kinder  und unseren Kindeskinder.
Wenn es den anthropogenen Klimawandel nicht geben sollte, wir aber  trotzdem alles erdenklich tun, um das Klima zu schützen, dann schadet  das niemandem.

Also lieber vom worse case ausgehen und den verhindern wollen, als sorglos in den Tag zu leben. Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## OberstFleischer (20. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> Wenn es den anthropogenen Klimawandel nicht geben sollte, wir aber trotzdem alles erdenklich tun, um das Klima zu schützen, dann schadet das niemandem.



Was soll man an dem Klima schützen, wenn man es nicht wirklich beeinflussen kann ?
Unsere Umwelt schützen wäre für uns alle besser...
Nicht nur reden, sondern handeln und nicht nur auf den finanziellen Ertrag schielen


----------



## hbf878 (20. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Hier bitteschön der Vergleich:
> 
> ARKTIS:
> Link zur Universität von Illinois
> ...



Dort findet sich auch diese Grafik. Was sollten die Daten auf der Website deiner Meinung nach nochmal beweisen?


----------



## GOTTMODUS (21. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja das ist das Meereseis.
Und?
Ein Zeitraum von 2013 bis 2015 ist ja total aussagekräftig...
zumindestens mal als Beweis für unsere Klimaerwärmung.
Nördliche Hemisphäre:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Interessant ist die Zunahme der südlichen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und am interessantesten finde ich die Anomalien in Boston.

und wie passt eine Mini-Eiszeit zu unserer "Klimaerwärmung"?


----------



## hbf878 (21. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



GOTTMODUS schrieb:


> Ja das ist das Meereseis.
> Und?
> Ein Zeitraum von 2013 bis 2015 ist ja total aussagekräftig...


Schau dir die Grafik nochmal genau an. Es ist ein Vergleich zwischen "altem" Durchschnittswert und aktuellen Werten. Du sagst, ein Zeitraum von 2013 bis 2015 sei nicht aussagekräftig, gleichzeitig ist aber ein ungewöhnlich kalter Winter in Amerika für dich ein Beweis für eine Mini-Eiszeit?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (21. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Was soll man an dem Klima schützen, wenn man es nicht wirklich beeinflussen kann ?


Im worse case mußt Du natürlich davon ausgehen, das die Menschheit als Ganzes das Klima beeinflusst.



> Unsere Umwelt schützen wäre für uns alle besser...


Zur Umwelt gehört auch das Klima...


----------



## Amon (21. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn man endlich mal aufhören würde die Regenwälder abzuholzen wäre schon einiges getan. Die sind nämlich maßgeblich für das Klima verantwortlich, aber mit einem geretteten Baum kann man kein Geld verdienen; Man verdient nur Geld mit dem indem man ihn umhaut. Klar sollte man auch zusehen dass der Schadstoffaustoß weltweit gesenkt wird, aber da sollte man auch nicht nur die Autofahrer ran nehmen, die Industrie haut viel mehr in die Luft. Aber da kann man ja auch wieder Geld verdienen indem man den kleinen Mann ausnimmt. Ist ja schlimm genug dass durch die überhastete Energiewende der CO2 Ausstoß in Deutschland sogar gestiegen ist, weil es für die Energieversorger rentabeler ist ihre alten Kraftwerke weiter laufen zu lassen anstatt neue zu bauen oder vorhandene bessere ans Netz zu nehmen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (22. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Amon schrieb:


> Klar sollte man auch zusehen dass der Schadstoffaustoß weltweit gesenkt wird, aber da sollte man auch nicht nur die Autofahrer ran nehmen, die Industrie haut viel mehr in die Luft. Aber da kann man ja auch wieder Geld verdienen indem man den kleinen Mann ausnimmt.


Bei der Industrie könnte man noch viel mehr verdienen, aber da traut sich die Politik nicht ran, es könnte ja Arbeitsplätze kosten oder die Industrielobby streich den Politikern den gesponsorten Urlaub, den Flug im Firmenjet, den zugesicherten Posten im Vorstand, wenn das mit de rWiederwahl nichts wird, etcpp...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Jineapple schrieb:


> Es ging nicht ums Eis sonder um die Temperatur. Zwei Tage mit 15 Jahren Unterscheid, sprich nur zwei Datenpunkte einfach so zu vergleichen ist kaum aussagekräftig. Für mich sieht es rechts sogar nach mehr Eis aus aber ich wüsste auch nicht, wie ich die Bilder wirklich sinnvoll auswerten sollte.
> Edit: Die Schneefläche hat mich durcheinander gebracht. Ja, links ist wahrscheinlich mehr Eis, aber wie gesagt, zwei Bilder nach Farben auswerten geht halt höchstens grob qualitativ, nicht quantitativ
> Edit 2: Und links ist ja auch das ältere Bild...also passts doch, mehr Eis in 1995?



Passt. Ostüste Grönland, Ochotskisches Meer, Barentssee und vor allem Beringsee: Selbst in diesem Einzelbeispiel sind massive Rückgänge zu beobachten. Sogar vor Neufundland ist etwas weniger Eis, dabei wird das von arktischen Strömungen gekühlt und der diesjährige Winter im östlichen Nordamerika wurde hier gerade als Gegenargument zur Klimaerwärmung gebracht 




GOTTMODUS schrieb:


> Ja das ist das Meereseis.
> Und?
> Ein Zeitraum von 2013 bis 2015 ist ja total aussagekräftig...
> zumindestens mal als Beweis für unsere Klimaerwärmung.
> ...



Aktueller Stand der Simulationen ist afaik übrigens, dass bei steigenden Temperaturen in der Antarktis die Fließgeschwindigkeit der Gletscher deutlich steigt. D.h. eine leicht größere Eisfläche rund um die Antarktis steht nicht in Widerspruch zu einer Klimaerwärmung, das ist schlichtweg altes Eis aus dem Inland, dass sich jetzt auf eine größere Fläche verteilt (und schneller schmilzt). Übrigens eine der verdammt wenigen bremsenden Rückkopplungen, die man bislang gefunden hat (aufgrund des Meeresströmungen aber keine mit Potential für ernsthaft positive Einflüsse)
Interessanter wären wenn dann Eismassenberechnungen, die auch die Dicke bestimmen. (Selbst da kann es aber Zuwächse geben. Die innere Antarktis war bislang eine der trockensten Gegenden der Erde und der ganze Kontinent kann noch einige Grad Erwärmung verkraften, ehe er in die Nähe von 0 °C kommt => Ein wärmeres und damit feuchteres und damit niederschlagsreicheres Klima würde in der Antarktis zu mehr Schnee führen. Nur nützt das niemanden etwas.)


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. April 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein viel zu warmer (kalter Winter)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe dazu gerade mal was gefunden, was mir zeigt, das hier ein "Einzelfall" als Beweis für eine nicht vorhandene Klimaerwärmung herangezogen wird:
https://thenib.com/can-t-stand-the-heat-4d5650fd671b

Was auf den ersten Blick wie Satire wirkt, beruht in Wirklichkeit auf recht handfesten Daten:
Global Analysis - February 2015 | State of the Climate | National Climatic Data Center (NCDC)


----------



## OberstFleischer (25. April 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

NASA-Wissenschaftler behaupteten, es sei nur 38% sicher, dass das vergangene Jahr das Wärmste, das  jemals aufgezeichnet wurde, sei!!
Die Pressemitteilung, die das Jahr 2014 zum wärmsten Jahr jemals registrierte,  unterliess es, diese Tatsache zu erwähnen.
Von der britischen Daily Mail gefragt, ob die NASA-Wissenschaftler hinter den Daten bedauerten, nicht zu erwähnen, dass die Fehlerquote höher als die angebliche Temperaturdifferenz zwischen den anderen Jahren und 2014 ist, reagierten sie angeblich nicht mehr  auf Fragen.

gavin-schmidtDer Chef des NASA Goddard Institute for Space Studies, der Klimaforscher hinter den GISS-Daten und dem neuesten  Anspruch des “wärmsten Jahres”, wusste vor der Veröffentlichung seiner Pressemitteilung, das Jahr 2014 – selbst auf seinem eigenen dubiosen GISS-Daten basiert – ist wahrscheinlich nicht das Wärmste.

“Das hat sie aber nicht darvon abgehalten, praktisch alle Massen-Medien dazu zu drängen,  die Lüge zu veröffentlichen – sogar schon in der Überschrift – das  “2014 das wärmste Jahr war “, erklärt Physiker Dr. Lubos Motl, ein ehemaliger Harvard-Professor, im Climate Depot, der die Medien und steuerzahler-finanzierten Wissenschaftler wegen des  Betrugs schimpfte.
Sorry, aber selbst die eigene Arbeit zeigt, dass …. Sie absichtlich  in den Medien lügen – und alle anderen gegenüber auch – über die Ergebnisse Ihrer Arbeit “, sagte Motl weiterhin und griff  Schmidt persönlich an, weil sie angeblich versuchten, Journalisten  und die Öffentlichkeit im Hinblick auf die Förderung der Erwärmungs-Panikmache hinters Licht zu führen. “Sie tun es die ganze Zeit, 24 Stunden am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche und 52 oder 53 Wochen im Jahr.”

Auch ehemalige NASA-Klimatologen wurden durch das, was  in der Agentur, der breiteren “Klimawissenschaft”-Gemeinde und einem großen Teil der Presse in Bezug auf die Irreführung der Öffentlichkeit über angebliche von Menschen verursachter globaler Erwärmung los war, entsetzt. Dr. Roy Spencer, der als leitender Wissenschaftler für die Klimaforschung der NASA tätig war, bevor er seinen jetzigen Posten als Hauptforscher an der Universität von Alabama in Huntsville antrat, sagte, er sei “durch das Verhalten der Wissenschaft zu diesem Thema in Verlegenheit.” In einem Beitrag darüber, “warum Sie  auf die globale Temperaturen in die Irre geführt werden”, sagte Spencer,  “Nach 30 Jahren im Klimaforschungs-Unternehmen, ist es mir schon klar, dass die Politik den Antrieb der globalen Erwärmungs-Bewegung ist.”


----------



## Adi1 (25. April 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja, ich beziehe mich mal auf meine Region, wo ich wohne. 

Also wenn ich sehe, welche wolkenbruchartigen Regenfälle hier im Sommer fallen,

da fällt es mir schwer den Klimawandel zu leugnen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. April 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> [...]erklärt Physiker Dr. Lubos Motl, ein ehemaliger Harvard-Professor, im Climate Depot[...]


Boah, von welcher Seite hast Du denn da Copy'n'Paste gemacht?
 Schachtelsätze gepaart mit Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehlern, so würde niemand schreiben, der den Anspruch erhebt, ernst genommen zu werden.
Und ein Zitat ohne Quellenangabe ist auch nicht so die feine englische Art.
Ach, Google sagt, das kommt zum Honigmann. Keine weiteren Fragen, Euer Ehren 

/edit: Der gute Physiker Dr. Lubos Motl, der hier erwähnt wird, hat sich mit keiner seiner Publikationen, noch in seinem Blog je so zum Klimawandel geäußert. Man würde das doch aber erwarten, oder?
Wenn diesem Mann also solche Worte in den Mund gelegt werden, dann ist das schon rufschädigend.


----------



## GOTTMODUS (26. April 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wo bleibt denn euer Klimawandel?????????? 
Politiker, Firmen, usw., die mit den CO2-Abgaben nur Kohle scheffeln wollen ... 
ich kanns nicht mehr hören, 
all die Scharlatane mit ihren Horrorstory's, wo sich die Bild und Schmirgel-Leser vor Angst unter der Eckbank verkriechen...
Aber hey, diese "Wissenschaftler" und "Professoren" müssen eben das wiedergeben was von ihnen verlangt wird, sonst versiegen die Forschungsgelder !
und wenn ich mir so was antun muss:
https://thenib.com/can-t-stand-the-heat-4d5650fd671b
welche "Rednecks" will man damit beeindrucken?
uuunglaublich
Es gibt wichtigere Dinge, die nicht irgend einer Phantasie entspringen,
wie euer angeblicher Klimawandel. 

Sorry, nichts für ungut


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

All diejenigen, die weiter oben vehement auf die teilweise zu beobachtende Ausdehnung von Eisflächen gepocht haben, könnten sich für die kürzlich vorgestellten Ergebnisse zum Eisvolumen in der Antarktis interessieren, dass zunehmend schneller abnimmt.
Volume loss from Antarctic ice shelves is accelerating


----------



## Niza (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hier ein aktueller Bericht vom 22/23Mai 2015 zum Thema Deutschland und Klimawandel:
https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/klimawandel-111.html
und
Klimawandel bedroht Umwelt in Deutschland - Wissen - Süddeutsche.de
Ich kriege echt zuviel, dass jetzt durch den Klimawandel exotische Mückenarten, wie die asiatische Tigermücke, zu uns den weg finden und sich bei uns heimisch fühlen.
Das letzte was ich jetzt gebrauchen kann ist ne neue Krankheit wie z.B. Dengue-Fieber. Da Tigermücken dafür bekannt sind, das sie einige uns hier in Deutschland unbekannte Krankheiten übertragen.


Zitat aus : Die asiatische TigermÃ¼cke: Einzug in den MÃ¼ckenatlas - Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg - Stuttgarter Zeitung von Ende 2014


> ...Die asiatische Tigermücke ist nach Angaben der Wissenschaftler ein  aggressiver Stecher, der Menschen hartnäckig über größere Strecken  verfolgt. Da sie über ihre Eier besonders häufig interkontinental  verschleppt wird, zählt sie zu den sogenannten invasiven  Stechmückenarten. Sie ist als Überträger zahlreicher gefährlicher  Krankheitserreger bekannt...


Ein Grund mehr mir jetzt Insektengitter an die Fenster zu machen 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> All diejenigen, die weiter oben vehement auf die teilweise zu beobachtende Ausdehnung von Eisflächen gepocht haben, könnten sich für die kürzlich vorgestellten Ergebnisse zum Eisvolumen in der Antarktis interessieren, dass zunehmend schneller abnimmt.
> Volume loss from Antarctic ice shelves is accelerating



Jap da habe ich auch von gehört.
Sogar sehr aktuell:
Das Inland-Eis der Antarkis schmilzt - Wissen - Schweizer Radio und Fernsehen
Mehr Eis  schmilzt in kürzerer Zeit.

Die neue Erkenntniss ist das es von Oben und Unten schmilzt.

Auch als Videobericht : Neue Erkenntnisse: Antarktis-Eis schmilzt von oben und unten - N24.de

Es geht also wohl schneller mit dem Meeresspiegelanstieg und der Eisschmelze wie man bisher angenommen habe.



Bin mal gespannt, was uns der Klimawandel noch in Zukunft für Überraschungen bereit hält.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Niza (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

*Aktuelle Nachrichten aus Indien:*

Dort werden Rekordtemperaturen bis 48°C gemeldet und eine ungewöhnlich lange Hitzewelle.
Hitzewellen sind normalerweise nichts ungewühliches in Indien.
Aber diese bricht alle Rekorde und dauert schon über ne Woche.
Normalerweise dauern Hitzewellen in Indien bis zu 3 Tage.
Auch sind schon über 1000 Hitzetote zu berichten und die Krankenhäuser sind überlastet.
*Meteologen machen den Klimawandel dafür verantwortlich.*

Rekordtemperaturen in Indien: Zahl der Hitzetoten steigt auf 1500 | tagesschau.de

Rekordverdächtige Hitzewelle: In Indien schmelzen sogar die Straßen - N24.de

Hitze in Indien: Menschen leider unter hohen Temperaturen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Indien: Meteorologe macht Klimawandel für ?Mörder-Hitzewelle? verantwortlich | euronews, welt

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Amon (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Für alles wird der Klimawandel verantwortlich gemacht. Selbst dafür wenn in China der berühmte Sack Reis umfällt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Amon schrieb:


> Für alles wird der Klimawandel verantwortlich gemacht. Selbst dafür wenn in China der berühmte Sack Reis umfällt.


Und genau wegen solcher Aussagen kann man "Klimaskeptiker" nicht ernst nehmen, weil statt einem sinnvollen Beitrag, mit Argumenten und Belegen, so ein Getrolle kommt.


----------



## QUAD4 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

der "klimawandel" ist definitiv menschengemacht aber nicht ottonormal sondern von regierungen und konzerne 



> Der Artikel ist offenbar wirklich so erschienen. Man sieht in dem Foto den kompletten Artikel. Im Gegensatz zu einigen Schlaumeiern, die nicht richtig lesen können, wird dort NICHT der These widersprochen, dass es Chemtrails gibt. Sondern es wird ein Wissenschaftler zitiert, der nicht daran glaubt, mit dem üblichen Argument, die Verschwörung wäre zu groß. Schon im nächsten Absatz kontert der Journalist diese Aussage aber, indem er schreibt, dass man den Verdacht nicht los wird, dass das was technisch machbar ist, auch wirklich gemacht wird.
> Für einen Journalisten ist das eine ziemlich eindeutige Ansage, die zeigt, dass er selber daran glaubt, dass es Chemtrails gibt.





> Für all diejenigen die es anderst nicht wahrhaben wollten heute am 31.05.2015 hat die Kronenzeitung
> einen artikel über das GEOENGINEERING dass ja als "Verschwörungstheorie " gilt veröffentlicht...!!!!
> Ich empfehle jedem ab heute seine Augen in den Himmel zu richten und BEDANKE mich bei allen Freunden die meinen Worten und Postings Glauben geschenkt haben!!!!!!!



für die die meinen das climateengineering/geo-enginereering bzw. chemtrailing und oceanseeding immernoch "verschwörungstheorien" sind 
https://www.facebook.com/oliver.janich.5/posts/823057337784431?pnref=story
https://kraeutermume.wordpress.com/...chemtrails-auszuschalten-wahrend-der-landung/
das video dazu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qscQIblT63w
Der Postillon: Zu teuer und ineffizient: Regierung stellt umstrittenes Chemtrail-Programm ein vieleicht erleben wir bald einen echten wandel zum klimawandelschwindel  wer weiss. oder man hat effizientere mittel gefunden und lässt so das chemtrailing fallen.


und nein, weder die pole schmelzen noch sonst irgendwas 


> Die neue Rekord-Eis-Ausdehnung in der Antarktis ist offenbar kein Thema für deutsche Medien. Ich habe jedenfalls keinen Bericht darüber gefunden.


https://www.facebook.com/2271459673...49526.227145967382475/804772059619860/?type=1
Current State of the Sea Ice Cover
Updated NASA Data: Global Warming Not Causing Any Polar Ice Retreat
Antarctic Sea Ice Reaches New Record Maximum | NASA
http://www.infowars.com/climate-blo...a-shows-polar-ice-has-not-receded-since-1979/

aber die, die die lügen des staates und der konzernmedien glauben, glauben auch an sowas 


> Türkischer Hobby-Imam warnt: Masturbation führt zur Schwangerschaft der Hand


https://www.facebook.com/guantanamohr.awssr/posts/833826473332600

für die die das nicht wissen. das chemtrailing bzw. geo-engineering und wie es alles noch heisst wird zur wettermanipulation bzw. wetterkontrolle oder das wetter machen gebraucht und benutzt.
auf ntv lief auch mal eine doku dazu wie das wetter das kriegsgeschehen beeinflusst. die logische schlussfolgerung ist eben nunmal das man das wetter kontrollieren möchte. im krieg aber leider auch nicht im krieg.
ich jedenfalls wundere mich nicht über "wetterkatastrophen". zumindest nicht wenn man diese beeinflussen kann 
leider hab ich nur diese schlechte bildquali der doku von ntv gefunden. dafür ist aber der ton gut: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEzDayP9ksA
im video wird am schluss gesagt das die technik natürlich noch nicht soweit ist und erst in 50jahren BALBLABLA.... das ganze ist jetzt schon technisch möglich. daher auch diese ganze "klimaerwärmungs" lügen und "klimawandel" quatsch. der climategate skandal hat schon vor jahren beweisen das die temepraturwerte von den wissentschaftlern nach oben manipuliert worden sind um die klimaerwärmungslüge zu stützen. später wurde aus dem begriff "klimaerwärmung" -> "klimawandel". so liegt man propagandistisch immer richtig egal ob es heisser wird oder doch wieder kälter und kann immer auf den "klimawandel" propagieren.
der weltklimarat ipcc ist eine einzige lügeninstitution. wer bitte hat den zum "weltklimarat" erkohren oder gewählt!?!? lächerlich das ganze.

hier mal eine richtig informative doku ins deutsche übersetzt die alle auswirkungen von chemtrailing zeigt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_uQOYT_SYc


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> der "klimawandel" ist definitiv menschengemacht aber nicht ottonormal sondern von regierungen und konzerne


Das experimentell  zu beweisen dürfte unmöglich sein, da wir keine 2te Erde haben.
Allerdings befindet sich unsere Erde so oder so in einer Eiszeit, also müsste sie auch so etwas wärmer werden.



> für die die meinen das climateengineering/geo-enginereering bzw. chemtrailing und oceanseeding immernoch "verschwörungstheorien" sind
> https://www.facebook.com/oliver.janich.5/posts/823057337784431?pnref=story
> https://kraeutermume.wordpress.com/...chemtrails-auszuschalten-wahrend-der-landung/
> das video dazu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qscQIblT63w
> Der Postillon: Zu teuer und ineffizient: Regierung stellt umstrittenes Chemtrail-Programm ein vieleicht erleben wir bald einen echten wandel zum klimawandelschwindel  wer weiss. oder man hat effizientere mittel gefunden und lässt so das chemtrailing fallen.


Chemtrails sind Verschwörungstheorien und der Postillion ist Satire.
Außerdem sehe ich nirgendwo eine wissenschaftliche Erklärung für die Chemtrails, nur eine für die Kondensstreifen.



> und nein, weder die pole schmelzen noch sonst irgendwas
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/2271459673...49526.227145967382475/804772059619860/?type=1
> Current State of the Sea Ice Cover
> ...


Das Eisvolumen hat abgenommen, wie du dem Link in Post #212 entnehmen kannst.
Das Eis wird also doch weniger.

aber die, die die lügen des staates und der konzernmedien glauben, glauben auch an sowas 




> für die die das nicht wissen. das chemtrailing bzw. geo-engineering und wie es alles noch heisst wird zur wettermanipulation bzw. wetterkontrolle oder das wetter machen gebraucht und benutzt.
> auf ntv lief auch mal eine doku dazu wie das wetter das kriegsgeschehen beeinflusst. die logische schlussfolgerung ist eben nunmal das man das wetter kontrollieren möchte. im krieg aber leider auch nicht im krieg


Wetterbeeinflussung  gibt es, aber das hat nichts mit den Chemtrails zu tun.
Zumindest haben die Chinesen dafür Silberiodid eingesetzt, aber das hat nichts mit Chemtrails zutun.


----------



## QUAD4 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Chemtrails sind Verschwörungstheorien und der Postillion ist Satire.


heisst nicht das es unwahr ist nur weils satire ist. und chemtrails sind KEINE "verschwörungstheorien". dafür muss man kein "verschwörungstheoretiker" sein sondern mal in den himmel gucken. egal zu welcher tageszeigt. überall wird ja schon gesprüht.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das Eisvolumen hat abgenommen, wie du dem Link in Post #212 entnehmen kannst.
> Das Eis wird also doch weniger.


ich biete 4 links unter anderem von der NASA die exakt das gegenteil sagen. wem soll ich wohl glauben? post 212 oder der NASA.GOV !?!?!
aber hier nochmal: Antarctic Sea Ice Reaches New Record Maximum | NASA


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> heisst nicht das es unwahr ist nur weils satire ist. und chemtrails sind KEINE "verschwörungstheorien". dafür muss man kein "verschwörungstheoretiker" sein sondern mal in den himmel gucken. egal zu welcher tageszeigt. überall wird ja schon gesprüht.


Es gibt nur Kondensstreifen. Mal abgesehen davon das die Chemtrails bei einer Benutzung von Ockhams Rasiermesser sowieso gegenüber den Kondensstreifen das Nachsehen haben, gibt es keine wissenschaftliche Studien die die Chemtrail Existenz belegen.


> ich biete 4 links unter anderem von der NASA die exakt das gegenteil sagen. wem soll ich wohl glauben? post 212 oder der NASA.GOV !?!?!
> aber hier nochmal: Antarctic Sea Ice Reaches New Record Maximum | NASA


Den Abstract der verlinkten Studie, der übrigens auch auf Satellitenbildern beruht hast du gelesen?
Dazu schließen sich die beiden Studien nicht aus.


----------



## QUAD4 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wetterbeeinflussung  gibt es, aber das hat nichts mit den Chemtrails zu tun.


sehr wohl hat das damit zu tun. aber wenn man keine ahnung hat. ohne chemtrails keine wetterbeeinflussung in einem globalen maßstab.

chemtrails sind real und dazu muss man nur ein wenig in den himmel gucken. man kann es auch länger beobachten wieviel und wie oft gesprüht wird. sogar abends kann man das gut sehen. im sommer früh um 6uhr wird schon fleißig gesprüht und eigentlich den ganzen tag lang. immer und immer wieder. der milchige schleier in streifen oder gitterförmig ist nicht zu übersehen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIDZtahaGIw
hier berichten ärzte, piloten und echte wissenschftler vor gericht in einer anhörung in califonien in shasta county über chemtrails und die sind weit glaubwürdiger als DU - @turbosnake

der totschlagbegriff "verschwörungstheorie" erklärt von hermann sheer einem bundestagabgeorneten. leider aber tot.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4a1fMSlAP4

im zusammenhang mit dem klimawandel wendet man auch den kampfbegriff "klimaleugner". das ist die analogie zum "holocaustleuger". ganz pööses wort 
ist schon toll wie man alle die nicht auf linie sind denunziert 

ted gunderson, ex-fbi chef sagt das chemtrailing globaler holocaust ist: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24vzAALv4CI
Ted Gunderson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

das toll an chemtrails ist, daran muss man nicht "glauben". es reicht den himmel zu beobachten


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> chemtrails sind real und dazu muss man nur ein wenig in den himmel gucken. man kann es auch länger beobachten wieviel und wie oft gesprüht wird. sogar abends kann man das gut sehen. im sommer früh um 6uhr wird schon fleißig gesprüht und eigentlich den ganzen tag lang. immer und immer wieder. der milchige schleier in streifen oder gitterförmig ist nicht zu übersehen.


Da du der NASA vertraust und die NACA deren Vorgänger ist: http://naca.central.cranfield.ac.uk/reports/1942/naca-wr-l-474.pdf.
Da die erste Beschreibung der Phänome bedeutend älter ist als die Chemtrailhypothese, stärkt deine Position nicht gerade.
Da bei dem YT Video keine Quellenangaben dabei sind kann man dieses Video nicht als seriöse Quelle ansehen.



> das toll an chemtrails ist, daran muss man nicht "glauben". es reicht den himmel zu beobachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann erkläre warum es keine Kondensstreifen sind, sondern ein wissenschaftlich nicht bewiesenes Phänomen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sondern ein wissenschaftlich nicht bewiesenes Phänomen.


----------



## QUAD4 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann erkläre warum es keine Kondensstreifen sind, sondern ein wissenschaftlich nicht bewiesenes Phänomen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIDZtahaGIw
im video wird erklärt wie schnell kondesstreifen weg ziehen von einem piloten. solltest schon angucken was ich poste sonst ist das gespräch mit dir sinnlos.


die nasa ist nicht immer glaubwürdig. die nasa gehört dem militärisch-industriellen-komplex an und nicht der "zivilen raumfahr", wie gerne behauptet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



GOTTMODUS schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn euer Klimawandel??????????


Man muss nur die Augen aufmachen. Hier eine minimale Zusammenstellung. Ich habe in den letzten 40 Jahren hunderte 
von wissenschaftlichen Studien zum Thema gelesen. Es geht über alle Fachbereich, vor allem Biologie. Es verändert sich alles.

Apfelblüte: biodiversität - schützen.nutzen.leben: Klimawandel und Frühlingsbeginn
Artenwanderung: Artenwanderung: Tropische Blaualgen in Norddeutschland - DIE WELT
Artensterben: Klimawandel: Die globale Erwärmung bedroht jede sechste Art | ZEIT ONLINE
Meeresspiegel: http://wiki.bildungsserver.de/klimawandel/upload/Meeresspiegel_global_1993-2011.jpg
Klimazonenverschiebung: Biosphaere.info - Ökosysteme und Klimawandel 1: Wanderung von Klimazonen
Methanhydrate: http://worldoceanreview.com/wor-1/meer-und-chemie/methanhydrate/

Ich verfolge das Thema intensiv, seit Hoimar von Ditfurth 1978 zwei Filme zeigte. Schau Sie Dir an und überlege, was von den Prognosen eintritt:
Es sind nebenbei bemerkt, didaktisch mit die besten Wissenschaftsbeiträge, die jemals gedreht wurden. Nimm dir Die Zeit und schau es Dir an:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKlMvNUJlJc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnzOXnWkKzo

Was hast Du für Erwartungen? Das es spontan bei uns warm wird? Die Trockheit Spaniens ist z.B. eine Folge, die Sahara wird grüner,
darum gibt es weniger Sandstürme, damit weniger Dünger im Amazonasbecken und darum nimmt dort die Biomasse stärker ab, als 
durch Rodung. Schau Dir an, wie der Mensch die Erde veränderte. Regenwald in Afrika? Fast völlig zerstört. 

Es sind die kleinen Dinge, nicht die großen. Aber es werden die kleinen Dinge sein, an denenwir sterben. Parasiten, Bakterien und Viren,
die im warmen Wetter bessere Überlebenschancen haben. Die Malaria z.B. wird in Norddeutschland langsam aber sicher heimisch.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> chemtrails sind real


Das Programm wurde wieder eingestellt:
http://www.der-postillon.com/2015/03/zu-teuer-und-ineffizient-regierung.html



Amon schrieb:


> Wenn man endlich mal aufhören würde die Regenwälder abzuholzen wäre schon einiges getan.


Dann schau Dir an, welche Waldflächen in den USA, Kanada und den Nordischen europäischen Lädern ohne Aufforstungsprogramm platt gemacht werden. Dagegen sind die Mengen der Regenwälder klein. Der Mensch formt die Erde extrem um. An jeder Ecke.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann schau Dir an, welche Waldflächen in den USA, Kanada und den Nordischen europäischen Lädern ohne Aufforstungsprogramm platt gemacht werden. Dagegen sind die Mengen der Regenwälder klein. Der Mensch formt die Erde extrem um. An jeder Ecke.



Dies kann man aber nur bedingt miteinander vergleichen, da es sich um zwei komplett unterschiedliche Ökosysteme handelt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Dies kann man aber nur bedingt miteinander vergleichen, da es sich um zwei komplett unterschiedliche Ökosysteme handelt.


Vergleichen kann man, welchen Einfluss es auf den resultierenden CO2 Ausstoß hat. Es geht weniger um Klimastabilität oder Artenreichtum. Trotzdem wird bei allen Aktionen gegen Regenwaldabholzung vergessen, auch mal einen Blick in andere Länder in gemäßigten Zonen zu werfen. 

Spanien z.B. war früher weitestgehend bewaldet und wurde zur Herstellung römischen Betons und bedingt auch zum Bootsbau weitestgehend abgeholzt. Die Humus ist verschwunden und heute ist Spanien eine trockene Steinwüste. All das sind eindeutige und massive anthropogene Eingriffe, die zu lokalen Klimaänderungen führen. Und dazu kommt dann noch das freigesetzte CO2 durch verbrennen oder verotten der abgeholzten Biomasse. Das ist in der Summe nicht zu vernachlässigen, auch wenn der Ausstoß durch Öl-, Kohle- und Gasverbrennung immer schlimmer wird.


----------



## QUAD4 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

https://www.facebook.com/oliver.janich.5/posts/827857490637749


> "Es ist unstrittig, daß der anthropogene Treibhauseffekt noch nicht unzweifelhaft nachgewiesen werden konnte." - Stellungnahme der Deutschen Meteorologischen Gesellschaft zu den Grundlagen des Treibhauseffektes


http://www.dmg-ev.de/gesellschaft/stellungnahmen/treibhauseffekt.pdf

mehr muss man zum klimaschwindel nicht sagen 

den politischen klimawandel den wir haben lässt sich mit den worten von roland baader am besten beschreiben:


> Die politische Kaste muss ihre Existenzberechtigung beweisen, indem sie etwas macht. Weil aber alles, was sie macht, alles viel schlimmer macht, muss sie ständig Reformen machen, das heißt, sie muss etwas machen, weil sie etwas gemacht hat. Sie müsste nichts machen, wenn sie nichts gemacht hätte. Wenn man nur wüsste, was man machen kann, damit sie nichts mehr macht.


daher der rigoros wilde regulierungswahn in allen bereiche des menschenlichen lebens seitens der politik und des staates


----------



## Poulton (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ein Satz aus einer Stellungname vom 04.10.*1999*(!), wird von einer "illustren" Person genutzt, um den Klimawandel als Schwindel abzutun. Dazu fällt einem wirklich nur noch das ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amon (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ungefähr zu der Zeit haben die Öko Spinner von den Grünen auch behauptet dass im Jahr 2020 Palmen in Deutschland wachsen. Nun ja, wir haben jetzt 2015 und ich habe hier noch keine Palme gesehen die überhaupt mal anfangen würde zu wachsen. Außer die Palme bei meinem Kumpel im Garten aber die ist aus Ägypten importiert.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ist zwar Dänemark, aber nicht so weit weg.


----------



## Amon (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Import Palmen! Sieht doch jeder.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Amon schrieb:


> Import Palmen! Sieht doch jeder.



In Deutschland wird doch sovieles importiert, Waschbären, Kartofelkäfer, Aligatoren, Palmen, Flüchtlinge, Abhöraktionen, der Islam, fracking, ja selbst die Palmen!  
Warum sollten Palmen auch eine Ausnahme sein?
Außerdem, wen wir die importierten Palmen hier anpflanzen sind die bald so "heimisch" wie der amerikanische Waschbär, Moslems und Schwarzafrikaner.


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ein Satz aus einer Stellungname vom 04.10.*1999*(!), wird von einer "illustren" Person genutzt, um den Klimawandel als Schwindel abzutun. Dazu fällt einem wirklich nur noch das ein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



psiram ist ne seite die scheinbar die aufgabe hat andere menschen zu diffamieren aber selbst gibt sie ihre identität nicht preis weil sie angst hat selbst diffamiert zu werden. mit anderen worten - die betreiber stehen nicht öffentlich zu dem was sie sagen, machen sich aber über andere lustig die eine meinung haben. 

im gegensatz zu oliver janich. journalist und buchautor. kein hure wie die meisten gekauften journalisten. seine bücher erschienen im finanzbuchverlag, wo auch warren buffet, rockefeller und andere größen bücher veröffentlichen.
https://www.m-vg.de/finanzbuchverlag/shop/article/2521-das-kapitalismus-komplott/
https://www.m-vg.de/finanzbuchverlag/shop/article/3176-die-vereinigten-staaten-von-europa/

aber selbstverständlich lass ich mir von illustren figuren wie dir sagen was richtig ist und was nicht. eine idiotischere seite als psiram haste wohl nicht gefunden?! wie auch!? psiram ist wohl die dümmste im world wide web.

im übrigen hat das bild eine änlichkeit mit stephen hawking. wolltest du ihn oder solche leute die mehr auf dem kasten haben als du ins lächerliche ziehen?! hast du das von psiram gelernt?!

ps. selbstverständlich gab es schon immer einen klimawandel. dieser politisierte klimawandel ist aber ganz was anderes. man sollte also schon wissen wovon man spricht.

edit: vieleicht nimmst du mal ein buch in die hand zum lesen. wie zB das hier: Gekaufte Journalisten: Amazon.de: Udo Ulfkotte: Bücher
dann siehst du wie das denken und letztlich das handeln der menschen manipuliert wird.


----------



## OberstFleischer (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ps. selbstverständlich gab es schon immer einen klimawandel. dieser politisierte klimawandel ist aber ganz was anderes. man sollte also schon wissen wovon man spricht.


RICHTIG!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ein Satz aus einer Stellungname vom 04.10.*1999*(!), wird von einer "illustren" Person genutzt, um den Klimawandel als Schwindel abzutun. Dazu fällt einem wirklich nur noch das ein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selbst wenn es ein Beitrag von 2019 wäre: Für die Feststellung, dass der anthropogene Klimawandel nicht unstrittig bewiesen ist, brauche ich nun wirklich kein Gutachten. Das Problem ist die "Argumentations-"Qualität"" der Abstreitenden...


----------



## OberstFleischer (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Anthropogen und Politik wird leider zu oft verwechselt bezüglich des Klimawandels. 
Bezahlte Thesen und Studien von gewissen Organisationen müssen nicht immer 1zu1 übernommen werden,
ohne Hinterfragung.

Da werde ich dann auch gerne als Verschwörungstheoretiker zitiert...

“Verschwörungstheorie” (engl. conspiracy theory) stammt in seiner Verwendung gegen Kritiker, 
die die offizielle staatliche Propaganda zu bestimmten Ereignissen anzweifeln, 
ursprünglich aus dem Baukasten der CIA. 
Die wollte nach dem Mord an Kennedy, Stimmen, 
die Zweifel an der offiziellen Einzeltäterthese Lee Harvey Oswalds äußerten, mundtot machen.


----------



## Amon (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Eines ist sicher! Mit dem Klimawandel (der angeblich vom Menschen gemachte) lässt sich prima Geld verdienen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Weil "weniger konsumieren" ja auch so viel rentabler ist, als "Öl verkaufen"


----------



## QUAD4 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

der heutige, politisch propagierte "klimawandel" der eigentlich vorher "klimaerwärmung" hieß wurde später umbennant weil man sich bei dem begriff "klimawandel" nicht auf eine "erwärmung" festlegt und so immer politisch korrekt liegt von der verlogenen politische seite und medialen seite. inhaltlich propagiert man dennoch die klimaerwärmung - erkennbar an der politischen reduktion von CO2 und natürlich das chemtrailing das das klima abkühlt. aber das nur am rande.

mir gings mehr um diesen artikel der auf facebook von udo ulfkotte gepostet worden ist:Is a mini ICE AGE on the way? Scientists warn the sun will 'go to sleep' in 2020 | Daily Mail Online

hier udos post: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1616716625250249&id=100007357818629

das wird wohl nix mehr mit der "erwärmung". ich lass mich jedenfalls überraschen und glauben tu ich eh an nix mehr.

edit:


> Die neue FPÖ-Umweltsprecherin Susanne Winter sorgt mit einem Facebook-Eintrag für Aufsehen. Sie nennt darin Studien, die den vom Menschen verursachten Klimawandel beweisen, eine "ideologische Pseudowissenschaft". Die "angebliche Klimaproblematik" ist laut Winter "ein einziges mediales Lügengebäude, das zum Einsturz gebracht werden muss". Winter fungiert seit Montag als Umweltsprecherin im freiheitlichen Parlamentsklub.
> 
> "Erde von Kindern geliehen"
> 
> ...


quelle: FPÖ-Umweltsprecherin Winter nennt Klimawandel "Lügengebäude" - FPÖ - derStandard.at ? Inland
am besten artikel immer auf der seite lesen weil da noch links im artikel drinne sind.

edit:
hier eine gute erklärung warum sich lügen in unserer welt sehr einfach durchsetzen lassen und warum anderesdenkende (kritiker) als verschwörungstheoretiker diffamiert werden.


> Eine anschauliche Erklärung für das Funktionieren eines Systems aus Tabus und Redeverboten lieferte bereits in den 70er-Jahren die Demoskopin Elisabeth Noelle-Neumann in ihrer Theorie der Schweigespirale. Danach treibt den Menschen die Angst vor der sozialen Isolation um – keiner will in einer Gruppe oder der Gesellschaft außen stehen. Das hat seine guten Gründe: Schließlich sind wir als soziale Wesen auf die Gemeinschaft angewiesen, und wir leben auch gern in ihr. Um nur ja nicht ausgegrenzt zu werden, beobachtet der Einzelne ständig seine Umgebung auf der Suche nach der gerade vorherrschenden Meinung – und passt sich ihr dann an.


quelle: Political Correctness: Was darf man in Deutschland sagen ? und was nicht? - Political Correctness - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
wie immer am besten alles im artikel lesen 

edit:
https://www.facebook.com/Jutta.Landmann/posts/943856012345315
kann die kurze doku nur empfehlen zu gucken
http://stopesm.blogspot.de/2014/10/chemtrails-piloten-arzte-und-wis-sa-die.html


> - Da das Zeug in der Luft ist, atmen wir es ein. Es geht in die Atemwege, Nebenhöhlen, Stirnhöhlen und das Gehirn [und kann wegen der Nanogröße die Blut-Hirn-Schranke überwinden; Anm. d. Red.]. Aluminium (im Gehirn) ist für eine Vielzahl von Krankheiten ursächlich, z. B. Alzheimer.
> - In den letzten fünf Jahren ist die Anzahl der Patienten mit Alzheimer, Parkinson und anderen neurodegenerativen Erkrankungen enorm angestiegen, sie hat sich fast vervierfacht.
> - Sie sprühen Aluminium-Nanopartikel, und diese Nanopartikel lösen den Zelltod im Gehirn aus. Darum geht es bei Alzheimer.
> - Die Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitstörung (ADS) begann in den 1970ern, da war von Autismus weit und breit keine Rede, eines von 100.000 Kindern hat diese Krankheit. Heute hat einer von 48 wegen des ganzen Aluminiums eine Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit-/Hyperaktivitätsstörung. Wenn man die Schwermetalle ausleitete, normalisierten sich die Gehirne wieder.
> - Das Aluminium verhindert, dass die weißen Blutkörperchen wie vorgesehen funktionieren, es zerstört das Immunsystem. Durch das Einatmen dieser Nanopartikel wird die Funktion des Immunsystems dramatisch beeinträchtigt.



das wird alles versprüht:


> Aluminiumoxidteilchen
> Arsen
> Bazillen und Schimmelpilze
> Bariumsalze
> ...



edit:
wie man überhaupt das ganze schauspiel am himmel leugnen kann ist für mich schon schleierhaft.
http://www.pravda-tv.com/2015/07/wie-man-jets-einsetzt-um-das-lokale-klima-zu-manipulieren-videos/

edit:
für die die ihre augen umsonst im kopf haben. hier mal ein schönes bild wie chemtrails am himmel aussehen 
https://www.facebook.com/kurt.r.fischer/posts/1194206660606624

edit:
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddar...ns-of-antarctic-ice-sheet-greater-than-losses
bin kein putinfan aber das was er sagt stimmt überein mit dem was man schon weiss.
http://www.mmnews.de/index.php/politik/57260-putin-klima2
brigadegeneral der bundeswehr über denk und redeverbote in deutschland 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2UzQFfb3go&list=PLoGPMolwaZCcuEv2yOW7n9ogwTxEqb4Na


----------



## GodLikeMonsterkill (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

CO2 ist mit einem Molgewicht von 44 schwerer als das Luftgemisch mit einem Molgewicht von 29, 
daher ist CO2 ein schweres bodennahes Spurengas und unerlässlich für das Pflanzenwachstum. 
Nach oben nimmt die CO2 Konzentration ab (Baumwuchsgrenze ab 3000m). 
Also lieber Osterhase, wie funktioniert das denn?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQGvVEUQjzo aha...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNJsoSZSWM4 na?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep6WzcUKAow ups...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2z2ZzXFeKo Pilot filmte...


----------



## CPFUUU (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich glaub nicht das uns das Klima erledigen wird. Aber schön zu sehen das Leute sich mit pseudo ******* beschäftigen, anstatt die echten Probleme zu erkennen und zu lösen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



GodLikeMonsterkill schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQGvVEUQjzo aha...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNJsoSZSWM4 na?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep6WzcUKAow ups...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2z2ZzXFeKo Pilot filmte...



Starke Videos. 
Das gibt wieder futter für die Verschwörungstheoretiker, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das uns das Klima erledigen wird.



Erledigen nicht 

Aber eine Veränderung ist schon spürbar, als ich ein kleiner Junge war,

waren die Winter richtig knackig kalt


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Früher gab es hier mal richtig Schnee.
Heute kannst du die Schneeflocken im Jahr an einer Hand abzählen.
Und in Grönland pflanzen sie inzwischen Erdbeeren an.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Unfassbar, was einige Menschen ernsthaft glauben.


----------



## CPFUUU (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Erledigen nicht
> 
> Aber eine Veränderung ist schon spürbar, als ich ein kleiner Junge war,
> 
> waren die Winter richtig knackig kalt



Selbst wenn, finde ich ganz gut.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, finde ich ganz gut.



Ja gut werden das alle bis zu dem Tag finden bis du auch im Dezember und Januar Mückenplagen und andere Schädlinge hast, weil die Viecher nicht mehr durch die Kälte wegsterben.
Naja, aber einen wird das sicher freuen, die Produzenten von Mückensprays und Insektenschutzmitteln für die Haut.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das die Winter etwas milder werden, dürfte eher nicht das Problem sein 

Problematisch werden wohl die Hitzewellen im Sommer werden,

wenn dann 35 Grad über mehrere Wochen im Schatten herrschen,

wird es schwierig werden, die Gebäude zu kühlen


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Mal abwarten, wenn der Goldstrom zum erliegen kommt, ob wir dann immer noch Sommer mit 35° haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das uns das Klima erledigen wird. Aber schön zu sehen das Leute sich mit pseudo ******* beschäftigen, anstatt die echten Probleme zu erkennen und zu lösen.


Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? 

- CO2 sorgt dafür, dass von der Erde abgestrahlte IR-Strahlung absorbiert und wieder abgestrahlt wird. Die ehemals vom Boden gerichtete Strahlung wird so zu einer ungerichteten Strahlung
- je höher die CO2-Konzentration, umso stärker ist dieser Effekt, allerdings nicht linear, es ist eher eine Wurzelfunktion (doppelter CO2-Konzentration, 1,41 fache Rückstrahlung)
- eine Sättigung für CO2 gibt es nicht
- eine erhöhte Temperatur erhöht den Wassergehalt in der Luft
- erhöhter Wassergehalt erhöht die Temperatur
- Methanhydrat gast aus
- es wird noch wärmer
- Eis schmilzt, die Abstrahlung wird geringer, es wird noch Wärmer
- Die Wüsten werden feuchter, damit grüner, es gibt noch weniger Abstrahlung ...

Man nennt es einen positiv rückgekoppelten Prozess. Es gibt ein paar Glieder in der Kette, die könnten negativ Rückkoppeln, Algen z.B. sondern Aerosole aus, um die Temperatur konstant zu halten. Aber den Mechanismus hebeln wir auch gerade aus.

Was ist jetzt am durch Menschen verursachten Klimawandel nicht zu verstehen? Das sie Erde immer im wandel war? Ja, na und, was hat das damit zu tun, dass wir jetzt die Heizung angedreht haben? Das die Klimamodelle nicht stimmen? Ja, na und, es sind Simulationen, die örtliche Veränderungen geben sollen, weil wir neugierig sind und Wissen einsetzen, um Vorhersagen zu treffen. Natürlich gibt es bei den örtlichen Veränderungen grobe Abweichungen, darum werden die Modelle jedes Jahr besser. Wärmer wird es trotzdem, denn wir haben die Heizung immer noch an..

Was wird passieren? Alle Veränderungen sind langsam, stetig aber unaufhaltsam. Sie sind zu langsam, darum vergisst es der dumme Mensch. Es geht um Artenverschiebung, Verschiebung von Klimazonen, massives Artensterben, Zunahme von Tropenkrankheiten, Missernten durch Unwetter, Sturmschäden, Überschwemmungen, langsamer Verlust von Küstenstreifen, etc.

Warum sollte man sich nicht darum kümmern? Deich zu erhöhen lohnt sich, Getreide für extremere Bedingungen zu züchten lohnt sich, auf Artenvielfalt zu achten lohnt sich, Medikamente zu entwickeln lohnt sich.

Wären alle Menschen wie Du, würden sie ins offene Messer rennen. Zum Glück gibt es wissenschaftlich denkende Menschen, die mit ihrem Handeln auch den größten Schwachköpfen ein Leben in der Zukunft ermöglichen werden. Das die Schwachköpfe die Wissenschaftler angreifen und persönlich beleidigen, Mail stehlen das nicht gefundene als Erfolg sehen ("I found a Trick" , Achtung, ein mathematischer Kniff ist eine geniale Lösung, kein Betrug) , ist denen klar, damit kann man leben.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mal abwarten, wenn der Goldstrom zum erliegen kommt, ob wir dann immer noch Sommer mit 35° haben.



Ja wenn, keiner kann jetzt sagen, wo die Reise hingeht


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - eine Sättigung für CO2 gibt es nicht



gibt es schon, nur will die keiner haben, Venus lässt Grüßen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja wenn, keiner kann jetzt sagen, wo die Reise hingeht


Aber es gibt zwei Hoffungen:
1. Der Golfstrom ist gar nicht so wichtig für uns:
Klimaforschung: Neues vom Golfstrom - Spektrum der Wissenschaft
Der Einfluss des Golfstroms auf europÃ¤ische Winter wird Ã¼berschÃ¤tzt - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

2. Der Golfstrom wird ohne Eis nicht zusammen brechen: 
Polarforschung: Neue Dynamik am Pol - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## QUAD4 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

ist das thema nicht längst vom tisch. glaubt ernsthaft immernoch jemand das der klimawandel vom menschen gemacht ist?!

das ist durch und durch ein durchpolitisiertes thema. es gab schon immer einen "klimawandel" aber der ist nicht menschengemacht.

https://www.facebook.com/oliver.janich.5/posts/909603992463098
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....131527333604105.29385.100002405186301&type=3

NASA-Studie stellt Wissenschaftler vor "Rätsel": Eis der Antarktis schmilzt nicht? Es wächst! | StatusQuo NEWS
https://www.nasa.gov/content/goddard/2015-arctic-sea-ice-maximum-annual-extent-is-lowest-on-record/
die pole schmelzen definitiv nicht ab. es wird kälter.

Britische Forscher überzeugt: Auf uns kommt eine "Mini-Eiszeit" zu - N24.de
es wird immernoch definitiv kälter ob nun die "mini-eiszeit" kommt oder nicht.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=936132719814119&set=p.936132719814119&type=3&theater

oliver janich hat extra zur klimamanipulation ein 15minütiges video gemacht mit offiziellen belegen. das ganze ist super zusammengefasst.
https://www.facebook.com/oliver.janich.5/posts/908927769197387

auch bill gates darf nicht fehler wenns um den klimaschwindel geht. immerhin ist er bekennender sozialist, eugeniker und globalist.
https://www.facebook.com/oliver.janich.5/posts/908747592548738

unglaublich das es noch so viele gibt die an diesen schwindel glauben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ...unglaublich das es noch so viele gibt die an diesen schwindel glauben.


Komisch, ich unterstütze die Forschung zu diesem Thema seit dreißig Jahren und habe hunderte Dissertationen zum Thema gelesen, querbeet aus alles Fachbereichen. Die Ergebnisse decken sich, egal wie man das Thema angeht. Es gibt so viele so eindeutige Daten, dass in der Tat die Diskussion überflüssig wird. Es geht jetzt nur noch ums Handeln und darum, geeignete Vorsorge zu treffen. 

Das auf der andern Seite die Öl-, Kohle- und Gasindustrie massive Einfluss nimmt und versucht, einen Weg der reduzierten Verbrennung mit allen Mitteln zu verhindern, sollte auch jedem klar sein. Und sie treffen überall auf Egoisten, die in das Horn des Nichtstuen blasen, weil es ihre Pfrunde kosten könnte. Nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, wenn ich mir keine Facebook-Seiten oder youtube-Videos anschaue. Verlinke wissenschaftliche Veröffentlichungen und ich lese es sofort.

An welcher Stelle liegt Deiner Meinung nach der physikalische  Fehler der Theorie eines Treibhauseffektes durch die Gase Wasser, CO2, Methan, Lachgas, etc? Bist Du der Meinung, dieser Effekt existiert nicht, oder auf welcher Basis triffst Du die Entscheidung, dass das alles ein großer Schwindel ist? Rede mit Physikern, Geologen, Biologen, Chemikern und alle werden Dir sinnvolle Hinweise geben. Prognosen sind schwierig, 

Es ist wie mit Deiner Raumtemperatur. Wovon hängt die ab? Nur von der Sonne, wo man lebt, ob Fenster offen sind, usw. Alles ganz natürlich und nicht zu verändernde Dinge. Die Temperatur von Behausungen hat sich immer schon geändert. Und dann gibt es Menschen die behaupten,  mit einer Heizung im Raum könnten sie die Temperatur beeinflussen. Das ist doch nur ein großer Schwindel. Wer fällt darauf rein? Oder glaubst Du an die Wirkung einer Heizung?


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> Britische Forscher überzeugt: Auf uns kommt eine "Mini-Eiszeit" zu - N24.de
> es wird immernoch definitiv kälter ob nun die "mini-eiszeit" kommt oder nicht.


Wir haben schon eine Eiszeit.
Eine Definition lautet das beide Polkappen von Eis bedeckt sein müssen und das sind sie momentan.

Leider ist die Aussage aus dem verlinkten Artikel wertlos, da nicht auf die originale Quelle verlinkt wird.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Komisch, ich unterstütze die Forschung zu diesem Thema seit dreißig Jahren und habe hunderte Dissertationen zum Thema gelesen, querbeet aus alles Fachbereichen. Die Ergebnisse decken sich, egal wie man das Thema angeht. Es gibt so viele so eindeutige Daten, dass in der Tat die Diskussion überflüssig wird. Es geht jetzt nur noch ums Handeln und darum, geeignete Vorsorge zu treffen.


Gibt es eigentlich eine eindeutige Antwort auf die Frage ob es schon mal wärmer auf Erde war? Also seit sie von Menschen bewohnt wird.
Da bleibt noch die Frage offen: Ist es überhaupt möglich noch was zu ändern?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Da bleibt noch die Frage offen: Ist es überhaupt möglich noch was zu ändern?


Nein, denn es wird alles verbrannt werden, was da ist. Je schneller wir es verbrauchen, umso weniger wird es in Summe sein, denn je länger wir das fossile Zeugs haben, umso besser wird die Fördertechnik.  Jetzt alles raushauen, dann kommt das große Chaos, weil die fossilen Energieträger teuer werden, dann kommt der Klimawandel und dann kommt eine neue Kultur. Werden wir nicht mehr erleben. Werden aber harte Zeiten



turbosnake schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine eindeutige Antwort auf die Frage ob es schon mal wärmer auf Erde war? Also seit sie von Menschen bewohnt wird.


Es war immer kälter, zum Teil empfindlich,  Aber der Mensch hat es geschafft, den Trend zur neuen richtigen Eszeit zu verzögern. Das machen wir seit 10.000 Jahren.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...temps_G2.svg/800px-All_palaeotemps_G2.svg.png


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, denn es wird alles verbrannt werden, was da ist.


Dumm, dann werden wir alle an eigentlich längst ausgerotteten Krankheiten sterben.


> Je schneller wir es verbrauchen, umso weniger wird es in Summe sein, denn je länger wir das fossile Zeugs haben, umso besser wird die Fördertechnik.


Stimmt auch wieder, aber wir wissen nicht wie viel wir noch haben.



> Jetzt alles raushauen, dann kommt das große Chaos, weil die fossilen Energieträger teuer werden,


Ich glaube kaum das die Kohle teurer wird, aber ob sie jemand haben will ist die Frage.



> dann kommt der Klimawandel


Der Klimawandel kann nicht "kommen".  Er ist immer da gewesen und wird immer dableiben, egal ob wir hier sind oder nicht.



> und dann kommt eine neue Kultur. Werden wir nicht mehr erleben. Werden aber harte Zeiten


Die Frage ist, wann passiert, sind die Menschen dann noch hier und gab es den je Zeiten die nicht hart waren?


> Es war immer kälter, zum Teil empfindlich,  Aber der Mensch hat es geschafft, den Trend zur neuen richtigen Eszeit zu verzögern. Das machen wir seit 10.000 Jahren.


Das die Eiszeit eigentlich längst überfällig ist habe ich auch gehört, aber wie passt kälter werden, mit der Erderwärmung zusammen?

Und im Mittelalter (ca. 1100) war es wohl so warm wie heute


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Dumm, dann werden wir alle an eigentlich längst ausgerotteten Krankheiten sterben.


Es gibt Risiken: https://www.pharma-fakten.de/news/details/72-tropenkrankheiten-immer-haeufiger-in-europa/



turbosnake schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder, aber wir wissen nicht wie viel wir noch haben.


Relativ genau, ist die Frage, ob jenseits von 10 km Tiefe noch was kommt.
Die Reserven fossiler Energieträger sind ungleich verteilt (Angabe in % der Weltreserven) - Kraftwerk Forschung



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das die Kohle teurer wird, aber ob sie jemand haben will ist die Frage.


Zuerst wird das Öl knapp, dann das Erdgas und dann wird an Kohle verbrannt, was da ist. Angebot und Nachfrage werden den Preis bestimmen.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel kann nicht "kommen".  Er ist immer da gewesen und wird immer dableiben, egal ob wir hier sind oder nicht.


Es ist eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit. Natürlich gab es immer einen Wandel, aber aktuell ist es sehr schnell und ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen. Wir werden die 5°C knacken. Aber das dauert, ca. 200 Jahre, die Erde ist träge, die Ozeane puffern die Wärme, aber sobald Methanhydrat nennenswert ausgast, war es das, dann geht es erst richtig los. Da ist geologisch eindeutig und das Verhalten der Erde lässt sich gut in der Vergangenheit erkennen. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wann passiert, sind die Menschen dann noch hier und gab es den je Zeiten die nicht hart waren?


Es gab immer hart Zeiten, Krieg ist schlimmer, werden halt 80% sterben und es bleibt trotzdem eine Milliarde über. So what, es wurde immer schon gestorben.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das die Eiszeit eigentlich längst überfällig ist habe ich auch gehört, aber wie passt kälter werden, mit der Erderwärmung zusammen?


Es wird gerade Winter, es wird draußen kälter, und meine Wohnung ist jetzt wärmer als vor vier Wochen, Wie kommt das? 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und im Mittelalter (ca. 1100) war es wohl so warm wie heute


Nur in Europa, nicht weltweit.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es wird gerade Winter, es wird draußen kälter, und meine Wohnung ist jetzt wärmer als vor vier Wochen, Wie kommt das?



Defekter Thermostat, oder derjenige der die Heizkurve programmiert hat war ein Trottel.

Sagst du damit im übrigen, dass du im Sommer eine Klimaanlage laufen hast die deine Hütte kühl hält und mit Energie betrieben wird, die die globale Erwärmung vorantreibt? 

Also bei uns ist es im Sommer wärmer und im Winter versucht man angenehme Temperaturen zu halten, Aber macht es sicherlich nicht wärmer als vorher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Defekter Thermostat, oder derjenige der die Heizkurve programmiert hat war ein Trottel..


Es war nur ein Gleichnis zum Klimawandel, ich dachte, dass wäre klar geworden.   

Denn warum sollte es durch eine Heizung wärmer werden? Das scheinen die Leugner
eine menschenleich indizierten Klimawandels nicht zu verstehen. Das es trotz Heizung
in der Wohnung kälter werden kann, ist doch ein Gegenbeweis dafür, dass eine Heizung
irgend einen Einfluss hat. Ungefähr so argumentieren die Leugner, ....


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt Risiken: https://www.pharma-fakten.de/news/details/72-tropenkrankheiten-immer-haeufiger-in-europa/
> 
> 
> Relativ genau, ist die Frage, ob jenseits von 10 km Tiefe noch was kommt.
> Die Reserven fossiler Energieträger sind ungleich verteilt (Angabe in % der Weltreserven) - Kraftwerk Forschung


Das hat nichts damit zutun das wir Erdöl brauchen um Medikamente herzustellen.



> Zuerst wird das Öl knapp, dann das Erdgas und dann wird an Kohle verbrannt, was da ist. Angebot und Nachfrage werden den Preis bestimmen.


Wie immer..


> Natürlich gab es immer einen Wandel, aber aktuell ist es sehr schnell und ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen. Wir werden die 5°C knacken. Aber das dauert, ca. 200 Jahre, die Erde ist träge, die Ozeane puffern die Wärme, aber sobald Methanhydrat nennenswert ausgast, war es das, dann geht es erst richtig los.
> Da ist geologisch eindeutig und das Verhalten der Erde lässt sich gut in der Vergangenheit erkennen.


Wo kann man das nachlesen?



> Nur in Europa, nicht weltweit.


Wo kann man das nachlesen?


> Es wird gerade Winter, es wird draußen kälter, und meine Wohnung ist jetzt wärmer als vor vier Wochen, Wie kommt das?


Deine Glühlampen brennen länger. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Denn warum sollte es durch eine Heizung wärmer werden?


Die reine Existenz einer Heizung verändert nichts, da  nichts über ihren Zustand aussagt wird.
Es wird im Sommer wegen der Heizung ja auch nicht wärmer.



> Das scheinen die Leugner eine menschenleich indizierten Klimawandels nicht zu verstehen.


Beweise (mir) zweifelsfrei  das der Mensch allein oder zumindest zum größten Teil, also über 70%, für den aktuellen Klimawandel verantwortlich ist.



> Das es trotz Heizung in der Wohnung kälter werden kann, ist doch ein Gegenbeweis dafür, dass eine Heizung
> irgend einen Einfluss hat. Ungefähr so argumentieren die Leugner, ....


Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber es gibt zwei Hoffungen:
> 1. Der Golfstrom ist gar nicht so wichtig für uns:
> Klimaforschung: Neues vom Golfstrom - Spektrum der Wissenschaft
> Der Einfluss des Golfstroms auf europÃ¤ische Winter wird Ã¼berschÃ¤tzt - Spektrum der Wissenschaft
> ...



Zu guter letzt könnte man noch anhängen, dass der Golfstrom in keinerlei Gefahr steht, auszufallen, da er seine Energie zu 80-90% aus den großen globalen Windgürteln bezieht, deren Verteilung sich aus der Dicke der Athmosphäre, der Kugelform der Erde, deren Durchmesser und ihrer Orientierung zur Sonne ergeben (alles vier Größen, die sich so schnell nicht ändern) und selbst bei den anderen 10-20% spielen asymmetrien in diesem Windfeld noch eine erhebliche Rolle, nach Meinung ettlicher Wissenschaftler eine Größere als Dichteunterschiede. Zugegeben: Diese Asymmetrien ändern sich zusammen mit der Position der Kontinente. Sobald die sich 50:50 auf Nord- und Südhalbkugel verteilt haben könnte der Golfstrom tatsächlich ausfallen 




turbosnake schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine eindeutige Antwort auf die Frage ob es schon mal wärmer auf Erde war? Also seit sie von Menschen bewohnt wird.



Es gibt keine Anzeichen dafür, dass das global betrachtet schon einmal der Fall war. In einigen Teilen der Welt war es aber lokal schon mal wärmer, der bisherige durchschnittliche Temperaturanstieg ist kleiner als die Unterschiede, die durch Schwankungen in der großräumigen Zirkulation verursacht werden können (siehe z.B. "kleine Eiszeit" in Europa als Beispiel für eine nicht-gobale Abkühlung). Aber die Verschiebung von Wärme verändert das globale Mittel nicht, dass seit der letzten großen Eiszeit am Steigen ist.



> Da bleibt noch die Frage offen: Ist es überhaupt möglich noch was zu ändern?



Ändern kann man immer was. Man kann die Veränderungen immer versuchen, kleiner zu halten - denn je extremer sie werden, desto größer sind die Probleme. Für eine Rückkehr zum vorindustriellen Stand innerhalb der nächsten 1-2 Jahrhunderte sollte es mittlerweile zu spät sein, aber z.B. das ominöse "2° Ziel" ist rein physisch locker noch drin.
Physisch.
Sozioökonomisch und politisch sind wir Lichtjahre davon entfernt irgend etwas von dem zu erreichen, was gemein als richtig erklärt wird. Bislang hat die Menschheit es gerade einmal geschafft, die Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren mit der die Emissionen wachsen. Davon sie zu reduzieren sind wir noch ein gutes Stück entfernt und mittlerweile haben wir so viel emittiert, dass allein die daraus resultierende Folgen für einige Teile der Welt katastrophal sind. Ich schätze mal man könnten die globalen Schäden auf ein paar Billionen in Sachwerten und ein paar dutzend Millionen Flüchtlinge beschränken, wenn man ab morgen ALLE Fortschrittsbemühungen nur noch in Effizienzsteigerungen und Ressourcenminimierungen investiert. Aber gefühlt investieren wir auch weiterhin 99,9% in die Steigerung von Komfort und Lebensstandard und in die Schädigung von Konkurrenten.

Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung: Das einzige IPCC 5 Szenario, das eine Chance von >50% für einen Temperaturanstieg <2K bis 2100 sieht eine globale Abnahme der Emissionen ab 2020 vor, bereits 2050 muss das Niveau von 1970 erreicht werden. Damals lebten 3,8 Mrd. Menschen auf der Welt und außerhalb von Europa und Nordamerika war Industrialisierung noch ein Fremdwort. Für 2050 werden über 9 Mrd. Menschen erwartet und die wenigsten davon werden sich in nichtmechanisierter Landwirtschaft üben wollen. Das heißt wir müssten bis dahin die Pro-Kopf-Emissionen auf ein (aus europäischer Sicht) wortwörtlich mittelalterliches Niveau senken. Not gonna happen...




turbosnake schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder, aber wir wissen nicht wie viel wir noch haben.



Wir kennen den Lagerort von sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr viel mehr, als irgend jemand verbrannt sehen will, der in der zweiten Hälfte dieses oder gar im nächsten Jahrhundert leben wird.
Und wir investieren fleißig darin, noch mehr zugänglich zu machen 



> Ich glaube kaum das die Kohle teurer wird, aber ob sie jemand haben will ist die Frage.



Noch wollen sie viel zu viele. Und der Grund dafür, dass die Nachfrage in Relation zum Angebot überhaupt zurückgegangen ist war in erster Linie der Fracking Boom in den USA.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> ...Beweise (mir) zweifelsfrei  das der Mensch allein oder zumindest zum größten Teil, also über 70%, für den aktuellen Klimawandel verantwortlich ist.....


Es gibt in der Physik kein zweifelsfrei. Wir können nicht einmal erklären, was Gravitation ist. Es gibt eine wage Vorstellung. Ohne Gravitation bewiesen zu haben, kannst Du keine Konvektion beweisen, etc.... Wir soll ich Dir beweisen, dass Gase bedingt durch die Energie ihrer Elektronen nur für bestimmte elektromagnetische Strahlung undurchlässig ist? Die Therorie ist naheliegend, der Effekt auch, messen kann man es, aber ein zweifelsfrei bewiesen gibt es nicht. Könnte ja auch eine Raumverzerrung der Dimensionen 5 und 6 sein, die sich spontan entfalten und wieder zurück ziehen. Es gibt schöne Ansätze von gefaltenen zusätzlichen Dimensionen im Raum, die aber so klein sind, dass sie keine Wechselwirkung haben.  Physik lebt von Weiterentwicklung, nicht von zweifelsfrei beweisen. Wenn Du festen Halt brauchst, geh in die Kirche. 
Theoretische Physik: Die unsichtbaren Dimensionen des Universums - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

Es geht aber über den Ausschluss sehr gut. Wenn die aktuelle Erwärmung nicht durch den von Menschen erhöhten CO2 Gehalt verursacht wurde, durch was dann? Es ist immer sehr einfach zu behaupten, ein physikalisch einfacher und bewiesener Effekt zeigt keine Wirkung, aber warum etwas dann passiert wissen wir gar nicht. 
https://www.klimafakten.de/behauptu...che-gruende-fuer-die-derzeitige-erderwaermung

Und zu Medikamenten. Das bisschen Öl, welches wir für Medikamente nutzen wird es immer geben. Zumindest bei den reichen Völkern. Die armen können sich Medikante heute schon nicht mehr leisten. Und das bisschen bekommt man problemlos synthetisch hergestellt oder man geht auf pflanzliche Fette, da ist auch alle Grundstoffe  vorhanden. Das Problem wird werden, dass uns die Basis unserers Handels genommen wird, die Energie. Und die EE wird weltweit viel zu langsam aufgebaut.


----------



## QUAD4 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, wenn ich mir keine Facebook-Seiten oder youtube-Videos anschaue. Verlinke wissenschaftliche Veröffentlichungen und ich lese es sofort.



wenn man sich die sachen nicht anguckt die andere posten dann sollte man sich nicht mit denen unterhalten wenn man der meinung ist das man eh schon alles weiss und der klügste im raum ist.

hier das video nochmal von janich und im video selbst die die ganzen wissentschaftlichen links.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm923edi8jQ&feature=youtu.be

In der Sendung angesprochene Inhalte:


Spoiler



http://www.schmanck.de/Nairobi-Report.pdf
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treibhauseffekt
http://www.biocab.org/Experiment_on_Greenhouses__Effect.pdf
Das R. W. Wood-Experiment
Reference: 450 skeptical peer reviewed papers | Watts Up With That?
http://www.nipccreport.org/about/about.html
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oregon-Petition
http://www.petitionproject.org/frequently_asked_questions.php
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rajendra_Pachauri
http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/cl...nt-studenten-und-aktivisten-sind-leitautoren/
http://www.aref.de/kalenderblatt/mehr/klimawandel_skeptiker.htm

Focus Money Artikel von Janich zu Climategate:
http://www.oliverjanich.de/MY51-Klima.pdf

Dokus die die den Klimaschwindel entlarfen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xep6MvyUT8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAm0nlv_gS0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82W41de4TT4

Beste deutschsprachige Webseite zur Klimaverarschung:
http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/

Nobelpreisträger Ivar Giaever zum Klimamärchen: 
http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/cl...rwaermung-ist-laecherlich-und-voellig-falsch/

Der deutsche Anteil am CO2:
http://kpkrause.de/2010/01/19/nur-00004712-prozent/

"Die jüngst von einer Arbeitsgruppe[5] getroffene Feststellung ist daher nach wie vor gültig: „Für einen natürlichen Treibhauseffekt gibt es keinerlei Beweise.“:
http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/ne...tled-auch-die-treibhaushypothese-nicht/#_edn6


http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/ne...tled-auch-die-treibhaushypothese-nicht/#_edn6
http://www.ke-research.de/downloads/Klimaretter.pdf

Buchtip warum das ganze gemacht wird, sonst versteht man die zusammenhänge nicht:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3946168043/wwwoliverjani-21



ps. der co2 gehalt ist immernoch 0,004% und ungefährlich


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt in der Physik kein zweifelsfrei. .


Ich weiß und da es eben unmöglich ist es zu beweisen ist auch Unsinn diese Meinung, als "Der Mensch ist Schuld am Klimawandel" als allgemeingültig darzustellen.


> Es gibt schöne Ansätze von gefaltenen zusätzlichen Dimensionen im Raum, die aber so klein sind, dass sie keine Wechselwirkung haben.  Physik lebt von Weiterentwicklung, nicht von zweifelsfrei beweisen. Wenn Du festen Halt brauchst, geh in die Kirche.


Die Mathematik reicht dafür.





> Es geht aber über den Ausschluss sehr gut.


Sofern es ein endlich  Menge an Möglichkeiten gibt, aber wissen wir wie viele Möglichkeit es gibt?
Sonst könnte wir was übersehen und am Ende ist dann doch alles falsch.



> Wenn die aktuelle Erwärmung nicht durch den von Menschen erhöhten CO2 Gehalt verursacht wurde, durch was dann?


Ein Schritt zuweit, denn wie soll das CO2 die Temperatur erhöhen bzw. gibt es irgendeinen Beleg dafür das es so ist?
Denn nur weil es eine Korrelation gibt, muss keine Kausalität geben.



> Es ist immer sehr einfach zu behaupten, ein physikalisch einfacher und bewiesener Effekt zeigt keine Wirkung, aber warum etwas dann passiert wissen wir gar nicht.
> https://www.klimafakten.de/behauptu...che-gruende-fuer-die-derzeitige-erderwaermung


Mag sein das es am Aufbau der Webseite liegt, aber erst einen Fakt aufzustellen und ihn dann zu belegen ist eher schlecht. Da man sich so so ziemlich  alles konstruieren kann.
Man müsste genau andersherum vorgehen, also aus den Quellen auf die Fakten schließen.



> . Das Problem wird werden, dass uns die Basis unserers Handels genommen wird, die Energie. Und die EE wird weltweit viel zu langsam aufgebaut.


Wir haben noch die Atom-Energie und uns damit schon so oder so mehr als genug unlösbare Probleme geschaffen, die wohl kurzfristig deutlich gefährlicher sind als der Klimawandel.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich weiß und da es eben unmöglich ist es zu beweisen ist auch Unsinn diese Meinung, als "Der Mensch ist Schuld am Klimawandel" als allgemeingültig darzustellen.



Der Mensch ist aber nun mal ein Faktor, den es vor 100 oder 200 Jahren in der form nicht gegeben hat.
Der Mensch ist in der Lage, durch seine Emissionen die Lage nachhaltig zu beeinflussen.

Dass es Eiszeiten gegeben hat und auch immer wieder geben wird, ist klar, aber Eiszeiten spielen sich im Bereich von mehreren Tausend Jahren ab, eine globale Klimaveränderung, beschleunigt durch den Einfluss des Menschen, kann schon in 100 Jahren spürbare Auswirkungen haben.
Und dann reden wir nicht mehr von 3 Million Kriegsflüchtlingen, sondern von 300 Millionen Klimaflüchtlingen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Lerne, Daten zu bewerten und nicht das zu glauben, was Journalisten oder Politiker daraus machen!


QUAD4 schrieb:


> ps. der co2 gehalt ist immernoch 0,004% und ungefährlich


Durch ein 10m dicken Glas können wir hindurchschauen. Durch eine 0,1mm dicke Gussschicht nicht.
Was meinst Du, können wir durch ein Glas schauen, in dem diese wenigen Russpartikel gleichmäßig
verteilt wurden?

Der Gehalt an CO2 entspricht bei Normdruck einer 40cm dicken Schicht, Früher waren es mal 28 cm



QUAD4 schrieb:


> wenn man sich die sachen nicht anguckt die andere posten dann sollte man sich nicht mit denen unterhalten wenn man der meinung ist das man eh schon alles weiss und der klügste im raum ist.


Anschauen, ein paar Sekunden zuschauen, und gequält die Hand vor den Kopf schlagen   Was er 
sagt ist einfach Blödsinn und basiert auf falschen Daten. Z.B. gleich im ersten Video eine Begrenzung 
auf  die nödliche Hemisphäre und dann, wenn man die Rohdaten kennt, nur auf die Auswertung eines 
Faktors, der Sauerstoffisotopen, bezogen und eben nicht auf alle bekannten Faktoren wie Baumwachstum, 
Ausbreitung von Pflanzen, Eisbedeckung etc...

So ein Video tut weh. Es werden wild Behauptung und in sich stimmige Informationen falsch verknüpft.
Da kommt dann Bullshit raus. Und wenn ich unter links dann schon Eike sehe.....

Es gibt Menschen, die verdienen Geld mit Nachrichten. Es geht Journalisten darum, Nachrichten zu
verkaufen, es geht nicht darum, stimmige Nachrichten zu verbreiten. Wenn Studenten eine Diplomarbeit
schreiben, ist völlig egal was raus kommt. Es gibt kein Geld dafür. Studenten und Promovierende 
forschen weitestgehend unabhängig. Lies Dir deren Arbeiten durch und nicht eines youtube Schwätzer,
der eine Zusammenfassung aller Verschwörungsseiten gibt. 

Der angebliche "Trick" des englichen Klimaforschers Mann hat mit Betrug gar nichts zu tun. Seine Arbeit
wurde von den größten Skeptikern als korrekt bewertet. Was weiterhin offen ist, ist die Prognose für
die nächsten 100 Jahre. Das ist Kaffeesatz, dass ist ein Hinweis, das gibt mögliche Wege vor. Das es durch
unser CO2 wärmer wird, ist eindeutig. 

Das Internet zerstört Wissen, weil zu 95% Schwachfug verbreitet wird und Dumme es in der Regel
nicht bemerkt. 

Die ganzen "Kritiker" berufen sich auf eine Veröffentlung von Prof.  Ulrich Gerlich, Physikprofessor
aus Braunschweig, die zusammen mit D. Teuschner erstellt wurdehat. Die Arbeit strotzt vor Fehlern,
als ich sie 2010 gelesen haben, erging es mir wie diesen Physikern im Link. Die gesamte Basis der 
Skeptiker lässt sich in der Regel sehr schnell zerlegen.

Chronik eines angekÃ¼ndigten Skandals – Gerlich und Tscheuschner wurden peer-reviewt – Primaklima


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die ganzen "Kritiker" berufen sich auf eine Veröffentlung von Prof.  Ulrich Gerlich, Physikprofessor
> aus Braunschweig, die zusammen mit D. Teuschner erstellt wurdehat. Die Arbeit strotzt vor Fehlern,
> als ich sie 2010 gelesen haben, erging es mir wie diesen Physikern im Link. Die gesamte Basis der
> Skeptiker lässt sich in der Regel sehr schnell zerlegen.
> ...



Das hab ich auch gelesen, zumindest in Abschnitten.
Da gibt es ganze Webseiten, die seine Behauptungen inzwischen widerlegt haben.
Daher sehe ich das auch nur als Geschwätz an.
Keine Ahnung, wer ihm dafür Geld gegeben hat, damit er so einen Unsinn verbreitet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wer ihm dafür Geld gegeben hat, damit er so einen Unsinn verbreitet.


Ich habe mir bei ihm früher Vorlesungen angehört. Er glaubt dran und lässt keine Kritik zu.
Die Frage ist nicht, wer in bezahlt hat, sondern wer ihn als Physikprofessor berufen hat.
Aber gut, von Querköpfen lebt die Wissenschaft


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Letztendlich gibt es solche Leute in allen Lebenslagen.
Fängt hier im Forum schon an, wenn einer sagt, dass er kein AMD mehr kauft, weil ihm vor 10 Jahren mal was kaputt gegangen ist und er nun annimmt, dass das immer so ist.


----------



## Poulton (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Internet zerstört Wissen, weil zu 95% Schwachfug verbreitet wird und Dumme es in der Regel
> nicht bemerkt.


Den Punkt kann ich, im Gegensatz zum Rest vom Posting, nicht unterschreiben. Denn ein paar Leute und ihre Groupies, die mit missionarischem Eifer ihre "Werke" verlinken, halte ich einfach für nicht repräsentativ genug. Es gab dazu vor gut einem Monat im ZDF was: Was macht eine Verschwörungstheorie aus? - Frontal 21 - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek (Zwischen 4:00 und 5:20 geht es um den Punkt, ob das Internet die Leute dümmer macht bzw. zu mehr abstrusen Theorien führt)


Edit: Da hier ja auch gerne ein gewisser Inhofe und seine Liste der angeblich zig hundert prominenten Wissenschaftler die nicht an die Klimaerwärmung "glauben" gebracht wird:
Klimawandel: Die Klimakrieger |Â*ZEIT ONLINE
Inhofe’s List of “Prominent Scientists” – Dispatches from the Creation Wars
https://newrepublic.com/article/46562/inhofes-650-quotdissentersquot-make-649-648

€2: Wie Lobbyisten in den USA Zweifel am Klimawandel streuen - Spektrum der Wissenschaft
Besonderes Schmankerl daraus: 





> [...] Der Ölkonzern ExxonMobil hat nach Zahlen von Greenpeace zwischen 1998 und 2007 etwa 31 Millionen Dollar in die Lobbyorganisationen investiert. Dabei wusste die Firma, wie vor einigen Wochen herauskam, seit den späten 1970er Jahren von eigenen Wissenschaftlern, dass der Klimawandel von Treibhausgasen befördert wird. Im Netz wird das seither unter #ExxonKnew diskutiert. Nun ermittelt die New Yorker Staatsanwaltschaft, ob der Konzern Öffentlichkeit und Investoren belogen hat. Anfang November haben die Strafverfolger interne Unterlagen beschlagnahmt.
> [...]


Warum mag mich das nur gerade an die Anhörungen von Vertretern der Tabakkonzerne in den 90ern erinnern, die beteuerten das ihre Produkte keinen Schaden anrichten, obwohl sie durch ihre eigenen Forschungsabteilungen schon seit Jahrzehnten wussten, dass der genaue Gegenteil der Fall ist (und dank subpoena auch für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich wurde)?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Den Punkt kann ich, im Gegensatz zum Rest vom Posting, nicht unterschreiben. Denn ein paar Leute und ihre Groupies, die mit missionarischem Eifer ihre "Werke" verlinken, halte ich einfach für nicht repräsentativ genug. Es gab dazu vor gut einem Monat im ZDF was: Was macht eine Verschwörungstheorie aus? - Frontal 21 - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek (Zwischen 4:00 und 5:20 geht es um den Punkt, ob das Internet die Leute dümmer macht bzw. zu mehr abstrusen Theorien führt)


Ich gebe Kindern aus sozial schwachen Familien seit 30 Jahren kostenlos Nachhilfe. Früher zeigte ich ihnen ab 16 die Universitätsbiblothek, es gab einen Ausweis und die Kinnes hatten Zugang zum besten Wissen. Mühsam aber gutes Wissen. Heute wird im Internet recherchiert und sie finden zu 95% Grütze und Dummfug neben einigen Perlen. Das schwierige ist es heute, Perlen zu erkennen. Vielleicht bin ich nur frustriert und alt und sehe das positive nicht. Es hat extrem viele gute Seiten für den alltaglichen Komfort, für Informationen zu Medikamenten, Bedienungsanleitungen, Produktschwachpunkten, Rechtsberatungen etc.  Aber geht es um ernste Recherchen, wird es schwer...

Die Verschwörungstheorien sind amüsant, wenn es um Bielefeld, Hohlwelt oder die Mondlandung geht. Bei dummen Seiten zum Klimawandel, bei verbreiteter Esoterik und so weiterhört es auf.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich gebe Kindern aus sozial schwachen Familien seit 30 Jahren kostenlos Nachhilfe. Früher zeigte ich ihnen ab 16 die Universitätsbiblothek, es gab einen Ausweis und die Kinnes hatten Zugang zum besten Wissen. Mühsam aber gutes Wissen. Heute wird im Internet recherchiert und sie finden zu 95% Grütze und Dummfug neben einigen Perlen. Das schwierige ist es heute, Perlen zu erkennen. Vielleicht bin ich nur frustriert und alt und sehe das positive nicht. Es hat extrem viele gute Seiten für den alltaglichen Komfort, für Informationen zu Medikamenten, Bedienungsanleitungen, Produktschwachpunkten, Rechtsberatungen etc.  *Aber geht es um ernste Recherchen, wird es schwer...*
> 
> Die Verschwörungstheorien sind amüsant, wenn es um Bielefeld, Hohlwelt oder die Mondlandung geht. Bei dummen Seiten zum Klimawandel, bei verbreiteter Esoterik und so weiterhört es auf.



Ernste Recherchen waren auch schon vor dem Internet nicht einfacher. Auch bevor es das Internet gab kursierten schon unzählige äußerst fragwürdige Bücher die zu einem Thema unsinnigen Mist enthielten und wen du Pech hattest waren alternative Standpunkte sogar schwerer zugänglich als heute mit Internet, wo man schnell mal durch Google auf weitere Ansichten zu einem Thema kommen kann, weil vor dem Internet brauchtest du dazu erstmal andere Bücher und wen du Pech hattest waren die vergriffen, oder mussten bestellt werden.

Kurz um, das Internet ist für eine gute Recherche weder Fluch noch Segen, wer gut recherchieren will kann das heute schneller, wem gut recherchiertes Wissen egal ist der findet heute im Internet genauso schnell fragwürdige Ansichten wie früher in diversen Büchern.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kurz um, das Internet ist für eine gute Recherche weder Fluch noch Segen, wer gut recherchieren will kann das heute schneller, wem gut recherchiertes Wissen egal ist der findet heute im Internet genauso schnell fragwürdige Ansichten wie früher in diversen Büchern.



Nur, welcher Journalist recherchiert heute noch gut?
Welcher Autor macht sich wirklich noch Gedanken?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> ... Sofern es ein endlich  Menge an Möglichkeiten gibt, aber wissen wir wie viele Möglichkeit es gibt?
> Sonst könnte wir was übersehen und am Ende ist dann doch alles falsch..


Wie viel Sicherheit braucht man noch? Wir haben einen Effekt, der ist gut verstanden, gut berechnet und weitläufig anerkannt. Aber er wird, wenn wir diesen Effekt umkehren wollen, jetzt Anstrengung und Komforteinbuße bringen. Dazu hat heute keiner Lust. Es ist ja auch viel schöner, vorhandene Ressourcen auszubeuten und den nachfolgenden Generationen einen dreifachen Haufen Mist vor die Füße zu schmeißen. Fossile Energie weg, Wirtschaft bricht zusammen, weil keine Alternativen aufgebaut wurden, massive Flüchtlingsströme, massive Klimaänderung mit unsicheren Ernten.

Sehen wir es positiv, es wird der Evolution einen gewaltigen Schub geben. 

Was sagen jene, die keine Lust auf heutige Einschränkungen haben? Da wird es vielleicht noch etwas geben, was irgendwann eintritt und irgendwas bewirkt. Man nennt das die Hoffnung der verzweifelten.  Wissenschaftlich ist so eine Denkweise nicht.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das mit dem Klimawandel ist ja eigentlich wie immer mit allem, was langfristig passiert.
Die Leute, die das jetzt regeln könnten oder sollten, kümmert das eigentlich nicht, weil sie nicht von den Auswirkungen betroffen sind.
Und wenn es irgendwann mal der Fall ist, dass die Auswirkungen spürbar werden, steht man wie immer mit dem Rücken zur Wand.
Erinnert leicht an die Atomenergie.
Die wurde anfangs gehypt und alles wurde getan, damit die Kraftwerke möglichst schnell gebaut werden.
Dass es Abfallprodukte geben wird, wusste man da auch schon, nur hats keinen interessiert, weil das Problem eben  in die Zukunft verschoben wurde.
Heute fällt uns das vor die Füße und exakt so wird es mit allem anderen auch gehen.
Klimawandel, veraltete Stromtrassen, schlechte Infrastruktur, Rentensystem, usw.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das mit der Atomenergie ist auch so eine Sache. Wenn wir seit den Neunzigern so viel Geld da in die Forschung investiert hätten wie seit Jahren in das Thema Klimawandel, könnte man sicherlich auch schon weiter sein. 

Das Thema Klimawandel ist einfach so eine Sache der Einstellung. Ja, unsere Kraftwerke und Farbriken bewirken sicherlich einen negativen Effekt. Dennoch. Lässt sich der Wandel aufhalten, beziehungsweise umkehren? Nö. Warum sollte man Jahrzehnte lang Unmengen an Geld und Energie in eine eventuelle verlangsamte Prozedur investieren, statt sich nicht direkt mit der zukünftigen Situation auseinander zu setzen? Irgendwann werden die ersten Küsten überflutet und irgendwann auch Gebiete Grün die jetzt kahl sind. Warum macht man es nicht wie in Anno (nein, kein Witz) und geht gleich einen Schritt weiter in die Zukunft und bereitet sich darauf vor? Mal als Beispiel: Die Niederlande. Die saufen mit als erste ab. Jeder der erfährt dass sein Haus und Hof unabänderlich bald im Erdreich versinkt, wird es verkaufen/aufgeben und sich wo anders niederlassen. Einfach das ganze Land in eine der ehemaligen Kolonien verfrachten und weiterleben. Warum versucht man die Ganze Welt zu entschleunigen und zu ändern, statt einfach die zukünftig betroffenen Gebiete zu Evakuieren und ganz in Ruhe wo anders aufzubauen? Klar klingt das vollkommen utopisch. Trotzdem ist es machbar. Das einzige dass dem im Wege steht ist die Gier der Menschen. Wer will schon freiwillig sein Strandhaus in Californien verlassen und nach Canada, oder Afrika und sich dort unterordnen? Es wäre ganz klar eine Neuordnung. Unser Planet befindet sich seit jahrmillionen im Wandel und ob wir es wollen oder nicht ist egal. Irgendwann werden die Kontinente wieder anders aussehehn. Mit aller Gewalt gegen etwas zu kämpfen das sich nicht aufhalten lässt, ist einfach dumm in meinen Augen.

Interessierter User,
du beschäftigst dich laut eigenen Aussagen schon sehr lange mit dem Thema. Hast du eine belegbare Möglichkeit gefunden solch einen Wandel aufzuhalten? Du scheinst kein dummer Mensch zu sein. Was bringt es ewig gegen Windmühlen zu kämpfen? Warum nicht einach das Rad der Zeit nutzen und uns anpassen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*




Cleriker schrieb:


> ...



Hallo Cleriker,

Erste Frage: in die Kernenergie ging an direkten und indirekten Förderungen, je nachdem wie man es rechnet, um die 200 Milliarden, vor allem durch die geschenkte Versicherungsfreiheit der Energieversorgungsunternehmen, die die Gewinn absahnen durften, aber Risiken sozialisiert haben.

Gegen die Klimawandel gibt es bisher kaum Kosten. Das bisschen an Emissionshandel ist nur ein "linke Tasche - rechte Tasche"-Spiel, das bisschen Forschung hat in der Summe keine Milliarde gekostet und war im wesentlichen Grundlagenforschung. Dafür gehen allen 8,5 Milliarden in das tote Pferd der Kernfusion. nach ITER-Prinzip.

Die EE ist mehr für unsere Versorgungssicherheit und für saubere Atemluft ohne Kohlekraftwerke, aber gut, die Kosten dafür beginnen gerade erst. Ich hatte vor Jahren mal grob überschlagen, dass ein Umbau auf 100%EE aller Energiesektoren in Summe ca. 3 Billionen kosten wird. Bei 8 Billionen direkten Vermögen der Deutschen also nicht wirklich viel.

Gute Wege zu finden sind wirklich schwer, wenn man sich anschaut, welche unglaublichen Mengen Energie wir verbrauchen und wenn man sich anschaut, wofür. In vielen Bereichen ist es sehr schwer, sparsamer zu werden, OHNE den Komfort einzuschränken oder im ersten Ansatz sehr viel Energie einsetzen zu müssen. 

Es wird auf ein Leben in der Stadt hinaus laufen, kurze Wege, kleine Wohnungen in großen Häusern und viel öffentlicher Nahverkehr, Fahrräder und Elektrofahrzeuge. Sparen kann man selber sehr gut mit Verzicht auf Flugreisen, Reduzierung der Autofahrten auf ein Minimum, mit Reduzierung des Fleischkonsums und mit sinnvoller Wärmedämmung. Dazu lohnt es sich gerade in großen Wohneinheiten, Solarzellen für den Eigenbedarf auf das Haus zu packen und mit Blockheizkraftwerken im Keller Strom zu erzeugen. Ab 100 Wohneinheiten, und das wären bei mit nur fünf alte Häuser, lohnt das massiv, aber geschickter Weise wurden die alten Zentralheizungen flächendeckend demontiert und jeder sitzt auf teuren Einzelheizungen. Da wird in den nächsten dreißig Jahren viel passieren

Was heute Mehrwehrsteuer ist, würde ich abschaffen und eine Energiesteuer einführen. Fossile Energie muss viel höher besteuert werden, Ressourcenverbrauch an begrenzten Gütern wie Kupfer, Lithium, Nickel, Silber, Gold, etc. muss besteuert werden, aber keine Arbeitszeit. Damit könnten wir sehr gut unser Wirtschaft dahin gehend lenken, energieeffizienter zu wirtschaften und wir müssten, in welchem Produkt wie viel Energie steckt. Z.B. sind Bohnen aus Kenia will energieärmer auf unserem Tisch als vom Bauern um die Ecke, weil hier viel intensivere Landwirtschaft notwendig ist. Dagegen ist die Transportenergie von geringerer Bedeutung. Das funktioniert aber nur im internationalem Rahmen. 

Recycling muss extrem weiter getrieben werden und unser Wegwerfgesellschaft sollte den Wert von Produkten erkennen. Verpackungsmüll kann extrem reduziert werden, wenn Waren wieder lose verpackt wird. 

Es gibt gute Wege, aber es wird dauern, sie umzusetzen. Wir müssen unseren heutigen Energiebedarf halbieren und diesen dann weitestgehend mit EE decken. Zeitrahmen: Fünfzig Jahre


----------



## Adi1 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja, wir schaufeln hier unseres eigenes Grab,

auch die momentane Klimakonferenz wird nix bringen


----------



## Cleriker (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Kannst du das vielleicht etwas weiter ausführen? Womit genau schaufeln wir unser Grab und warum bringt diese Konferenz nichts? So ist das doch ein wenig grob und nichtssagend.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na ja, hat denn irgendeine Klimakonferenz denn bisher was gebracht?
Kann mich da jedenfalls nicht dran erinnern.
Ich weiß nur noch, wie Merkel mal in roter Jacke auf einem Schiff in der Arktis stand und sagt, dass wir das schaffen.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Jo, es geht abwärts, unser Planet ist durch diese Überbevölkererung nicht mehr zu retten,

der Ressourchenverbrauch ist einfach zu hoch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Dem Planeten ist das völlig egal. Leben hat keine Wertung. Hier gibt es Leben und das zerstören wir nicht, dafür sitzt es zu tief in der Erdkruste und geht ca. 20km tief. Das bekommen wir nicht kaputt. Zerstört der Mensch die aktuelle Biosphäre, dauert es nicht lange und es kommt eine neue.

Für uns dagegen, oder besser für unsere Kultur, sieht es erheblich schlechter aus. Wir schaffen es doch nicht einmal mehr, unsere Infrastruktur zu erhalten, geschweige einfache Bauten neu zu errichten, ich denke da an BER, Elbphilharmonie, Stuttgart 21, schneller Brüter, Hochtemperaturreaktor, ITER;... alles Totgeburten...

Wie sollen diese unfähigen Deppen, deren Zenit längst überschritten ist, nach einer Meeresspiegelerhöhung von 5m ein neues Hamburg aufbauen? Wir werden davon nichts mitbekommen. Der Oilpeak war aber schon und jetzt zerbrechen gerade, genau wie vorhergesagt, langsam und der Reihe nach die Volkswirtschaften. Die Flüchtlingsströme aus Afrika sind erst der Anfang. Als nächstes zerbrechen die Wirtschaften in Südamerika und der NAFTA droht eine ungeahnte EInwanderungswelle, dann folgen Indien, die arabische Welt und Japan. Nur Europa, den USA, Russland und China gebe ich noch ca. 100 Jahre Zeit. Dann zerbricht auch hier die Kultur, weil der Anteil der völlig verarmten steigt.

Lösungen sind da, aber sie werden nicht umgesetzt werden. Die große unbekannte sind die ABC-Waffen. Wer bekommt sie, nachdem die großen Weltmächte wirtschaftlich zerfallen sind? Das ist problematischer, als die Folgen des Klimawandels, aber es bedingt sich. Besser gesagt bedingt es der aktuelle Raubbau, der in einem Chaos ohne billige Energie enden wird.

Das EE ist ein sehr guter Schritt gewesen. Immerhin sind Solarzellen und Windenergie heute soweit rentabel, dass wir damit unseren Energiebedarf decken können. Wenn jeder anstatt eines neues Autos das Geld in Solarzellen und einen Batteriespeicher steckt, haben wir schon gewonnen. Wir könnten es hinbekommen, aber die Menschen rennen reichlich blind ins verderben. Es ist ja auch noch sooo lange hin, bis der Ölpreis auf den nächsten Höhepunkt kommt und ide nächste Wirtschaft zerbricht. Das werden jetzt immer Siebenjahres Rhythmen im auf und ab.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Bitte was? Ein Auto ist heutzutage meist Voraussetzung für eine Anstellung irgendwo und du willst den Leuten die Autos wegnehmen? Doof nur das ohne Job dann auch kein Geld für die Solarzellen da ist, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Solange der Dreck teurer ist als fossile Brennstoffe, ist auch deren Energiebilanz schlechter. Also wird für alternativen Energie Schrott mehr Gas in die Atmosphäre geblasen.


Nein, das ist falsch. Solarzellen stellen Energie zur Verfügung, Auto verbrauchen weitere fossile Energie.
Es war ein Beispiel, das es prinzipiell möglich ist, weil unsere Wirtschaftskraft problemlos ausreicht.
Der Preis eines Produktes hat wenig mit dem Energiebedarf zu tun, der für die Herstellung benötigt
wird. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Bitte was? Ein Auto ist heutzutage meist  Voraussetzung für eine Anstellung irgendwo und du willst den Leuten die  Autos wegnehmen? Doof nur das ohne Job dann auch kein Geld für die  Solarzellen da ist, oder?


Gar nichts will ich, es war ein Beispiel. Warum sind heute Autos notwendig. Hinterfrage es und nimm 
es nicht einfach hin. Es geht auch nicht von heute auf morgen, sondern es geht darum, was es mittel-
fristig für Veränderungen geben wird.

Solarzellen sind ein Produktionsmittel. Die erwirrtschaften Geld von ganz alleine. Heute können sich
auch arme Menschen diese Produktionsmittel leisten. Jeden Monat 50,-€ in den Verein zu bezahlen, 
der Stück für Stück Solarzellen errichtet ist vermutlich eine bessere Geldanlage, als jeder Rentenvertrag.

Das muss nur in die Köpfe reingehen. Tut es aber nicht. In der Regel schreien die Rohrspatzen, wenn 
man ihnen sagt, dass 25l V8 Fahrzeuge nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind.  Darum hilft bei sowas eine Energie-
steuer für fossile Energie. Die ist noch viel zu niedrig. Und mit jeder zusätzlichen Energiesteuer kann
die Lohnsteuer gesenkt werden.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für uns dagegen, oder besser für unsere Kultur, sieht es erheblich schlechter aus. Wir schaffen es doch nicht einmal mehr, unsere Infrastruktur zu erhalten, geschweige einfache Bauten neu zu errichten, ich denke da an[...] schneller Brüter, Hochtemperaturreaktor, ITER;... alles Totgeburten...


Schafft nur scheinbar keiner.



> Der Oilpeak war aber schon und jetzt zerbrechen gerade, genau wie vorhergesagt, langsam und der Reihe nach die Volkswirtschaften. Die Flüchtlingsströme aus Afrika sind erst der Anfang..


Quelle?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Quelle?


Die sollte unverfänglich genug sein:
http://aspo.ch/wp-content/uploads/studie/[15] Bundeswehr_2012.pdf


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Gibt es eigentliche keine Metastudien die mal alle Studien zu diesem Thema untersucht hat?
Dann müsste man nicht unbedingt alle Quellen selber lesen und sich trotzdem nicht auf eine Quelle verlasse.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die sollte unverfänglich genug sein:
> http://aspo.ch/wp-content/uploads/studie/[15] Bundeswehr_2012.pdf


Ich habe das Teil nur kurz überfolgen und keine Aussage dazu gefunden das der Peak Oil bereits war.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Tabelle Seite 21, da sind bei allen Ländern Kreuze, weil der Oilpeak erreicht ist, abgesehen von Saudiarabien, Angola und Brasilen. 
Es wird etwas verwässert durch Ölfunde in Venezuela, Fracking in der USA und die nächste Sau ist das Öl der Arktis. Ob der Peak
jetzt 2005 war, dieses Jahr oder 2025 ändert nichts am prinzipiellen Problem, was danach kommt.


----------



## QUAD4 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Bitte was? Ein Auto ist heutzutage meist Voraussetzung für eine Anstellung irgendwo und du willst den Leuten die Autos wegnehmen? Doof nur das ohne Job dann auch kein Geld für die Solarzellen da ist, oder?



der typ schreibt so viel müll das man gar nicht weiss wo man anfangen soll. er ist der typisch grüne sozialist. eine zwangsbeglücker frohnatur 

er kapiert nicht das das alle probleme die wir auf der welt haben geschaffen worden sind von leuten hinter konzernen, think tanks usw. in komplizenschaft mit dem staat. da weigert er sich strikt. alles verschwörungstheorie


----------



## Grestorn (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Genau. Schuld sind ja immer die anderen. Nur nicht bei sich selbst anfangen, das könnte ja anstrengend sein und das eigene Leben beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> er ist der typisch grüne sozialist. eine zwangsbeglücker frohnatur


Wem schreibe ich etwas vor???
Ich nenne mögliche Lösungen.
Was wird gemacht werden?
Nichts

Was wird passieren? CHAOS
Aber die Menschen wollen es.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Genau. Schuld sind ja immer die anderen. Nur  nicht bei sich selbst anfangen, das könnte ja anstrengend sein und das  eigene Leben beeinträchtigen.


Verantwortlich ist jeder einzelne.
Jeder hat seine Schuld. Wie er damit
umgeht und welche Entscheidungen
er trifft ist noch die eigene. Noch....

Das Flüchtlingsdrama geht erst los...


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Flüchtinge aktuell haben nur politische Ursachen.
Die gehen teilweise auf die Politik zurück.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das mit dem Klimawandel ist ja eigentlich wie immer mit allem, was langfristig passiert.
> Die Leute, die das jetzt regeln könnten oder sollten, kümmert das eigentlich nicht, weil sie nicht von den Auswirkungen betroffen sind.



Die heute <40 jährigen werden noch einiges von den negativen Auswirkungen mitbekommen. Für die heute unter 30 jährigen würde es sicher vermutlich über die gesamte Lebenszeit hinaus betrachtet sogar lohnen, heute zu verzichten um im Alter mehr zu haben - wenn das denn global betrachtet möglich wäre...

Dummerweise entscheiden 50-60 jährige und das auf Basis des Geldes von Leuten, deren Lebensstandard selbst bei erheblichen Verlusten nur unwesentlich beeinträchtigt wären. Und die meisten <30 Jährigen kümmern sich ohnehin einen Dreck drum.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Das mit der Atomenergie ist auch so eine Sache. Wenn wir seit den Neunzigern so viel Geld da in die Forschung investiert hätten wie seit Jahren in das Thema Klimawandel, könnte man sicherlich auch schon weiter sein.



Stimmt. Dann hätten wir nämlich viele, viele Milliarden übrig gehabt, mit denen man etwas sinnvolles viele Schritte hätte weiter bringen können.
Dummerweise wird die Atomenergie aber nicht seit den Neunzigern in gleichem Maße gefödert, wie die Forschung zum Klimawandel (also fast gar nicht), sondern seit den Vierzigern in gleichem Maße, wie internationale Großkonzerne und die Finanzwirtschaft: Bis es oben wieder rauskommt.



> Das Thema Klimawandel ist einfach so eine Sache der Einstellung. Ja, unsere Kraftwerke und Farbriken bewirken sicherlich einen negativen Effekt. Dennoch. Lässt sich der Wandel aufhalten, beziehungsweise umkehren? Nö.



Ja und Ja. Ende. (auch wenn ich gegen Umkehrversuche bin)



> Warum sollte man Jahrzehnte lang Unmengen an Geld und Energie in eine eventuelle verlangsamte Prozedur investieren, statt sich nicht direkt mit der zukünftigen Situation auseinander zu setzen?



Weil es um welten weniger Geld und Energie verbrauchen würde, den Klimawandel auf ein verträgliches Maß einzudämmen, als die Infrastruktur für 50% der Weltbevölkerung neu zu erschaffen, ganz abgesehen von der Nahrungs und Gesundheitsversorgung während des Wandels.



> Irgendwann werden die ersten Küsten überflutet und irgendwann auch Gebiete Grün die jetzt kahl sind. Warum macht man es nicht wie in Anno (nein, kein Witz) und geht gleich einen Schritt weiter in die Zukunft und bereitet sich darauf vor? Mal als Beispiel: Die Niederlande. Die saufen mit als erste ab. Jeder der erfährt dass sein Haus und Hof unabänderlich bald im Erdreich versinkt, wird es verkaufen/aufgeben und sich wo anders niederlassen. Einfach das ganze Land in eine der ehemaligen Kolonien verfrachten und weiterleben. Warum versucht man die Ganze Welt zu entschleunigen und zu ändern, statt einfach die zukünftig betroffenen Gebiete zu Evakuieren und ganz in Ruhe wo anders aufzubauen?



Guck dir mal den Wert aller Infrastruktur der Niederlande an und Vergleiche ihn mit den geforderten Ausgaben für Klimaschutz. In Deutschland schafft man es für mehrere Milliarden noch nicht einmal einen Flughafen zu bauen, kannst du dir vorstellen wieviele Billionen eine ganze Stadt wert ist? Von mehreren ganz zu schweigen? Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Städte historisch an den Stellen gewachsen sind, an denen es zumindest einen Teil der nötigen Ressourcen gibt.

Die richtige Welt wurde nun einmal nicht von Related Designs gebalanced. Hier ist es verdammt aufwendig, von null anzufangen. Hochrechnungen zu effektiven Klimaschutz kamen dagegen bislang auf maximal 2, meist eher 1 % der jährlichen Wirtschaftleistung. Das ist weniger, als die Wirtschaft jährlich wächst, wir müssten uns nur mit dem erreichten Standard zufrieden geben und den Rest in Vernunft investieren. Am Ende käme sogar noch Gewinn bei raus, denn man baut damit ja neue, zukunftsfähige Industrien auf.




Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, hat denn irgendeine Klimakonferenz denn bisher was gebracht?
> Kann mich da jedenfalls nicht dran erinnern.



Das Kyoto-Protokoll dürfte zumindest etwas mehr CO2 eingespart haben, als das Abhalten der Konferenz verursacht hat.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie sollen diese unfähigen Deppen, deren Zenit längst überschritten ist, nach einer Meeresspiegelerhöhung von 5m ein neues Hamburg aufbauen? Wir werden davon nichts mitbekommen. Der Oilpeak war aber schon und jetzt zerbrechen gerade, genau wie vorhergesagt, langsam und der Reihe nach die Volkswirtschaften. Die Flüchtlingsströme aus Afrika sind erst der Anfang. Als nächstes zerbrechen die Wirtschaften in Südamerika und der NAFTA droht eine ungeahnte EInwanderungswelle, dann folgen Indien, die arabische Welt und Japan. Nur Europa, den USA, Russland und China gebe ich noch ca. 100 Jahre Zeit. Dann zerbricht auch hier die Kultur, weil der Anteil der völlig verarmten steigt.



100 Jahre? Unser Lebenswandel ist stark abhängig von einer funktionierenden Weltwirtschaft, die uns zuarbeitet und wir sind jetzt schon überfordert mit ein paar Millionen Flüchtlingen aus dem nahen Osten. Wenns in 50 Jahren in Asien richtig losgeht, dann ist hier auch Krise. Nicht lebensbedrohlich (solange man die resultierenden Aggressionen nicht gegeneinander richtet - worauf ich nicht wetten würde, wenn ich mir Osteuropa angucke), aber der Einfluss wird heftig sein.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Bitte was? Ein Auto ist heutzutage meist Voraussetzung für eine Anstellung irgendwo und du willst den Leuten die Autos wegnehmen? Doof nur das ohne Job dann auch kein Geld für die Solarzellen da ist, oder?



Nahrung und ein zu Hause sind auch Vorraussetzungen. Und Geld ist da da, wo es nicht für was anderes ausgegeben wird. Als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe, gab es auch arg wenig Arbeitsplätze, in deren Nähe niemand anders gewohnt hätte, der den Job machen könnte. Aber solange wir Firmen und Häuslebauer dafür bezahlen, dass sie sich möglichst weit voneinander entfernt ansiedeln, nur um im nächsten Schritt die Arbeiter dafür zu bezahlen, dass sie jeden Tag möglichst viel Zeit auf extra zu diesem Zweck gebauten Straßen verschwenden, solange wird das Problem wohl bestehen bleiben.
Für die 95% der Aufgaben ist ein Auto jedenfalls überflüssig (ganz besonders ein nagelneues, großes, schweres). Und in weiteren 4,9% wirds von der Firma gestellt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

"Die Flüchtinge " gibt es nicht. Es gibt Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Verteilungskriegen, es gibt Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus ärmsten Regionen, in denen der Klimawandel ein Baustein der Armut ist, es gibt politisch Verfolgte aus der ganzen Welt.....

Die EE ist ein Weg, um Menschen unabhängiger von Ressourcen zu machen. Denn Öl haben wenige, Sonne und Wind aber alle. Jeder kann sichin Deutschland heute seine Solarzellen für sein Elektroauto kaufen. Was jetzt noch eine Nische von "linksversifften grünen Sozioökoromantikern" ist, wird in absehbarer Zukunft der normale Individualverkehr sein. 

Zur abendlichen Entspannung empfehle ich diesen Vortrag eines Zukunftsforschers:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75-l7SztRqw


----------



## Poulton (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Bitte was? Ein Auto ist heutzutage meist Voraussetzung für eine Anstellung irgendwo und du willst den Leuten die Autos wegnehmen? Doof nur das ohne Job dann auch kein Geld für die Solarzellen da ist, oder?


Es ist ja nicht so, dass man soetwas durch einen gut ausgebauten und gut funktionierenden ÖPNV in der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Fälle nicht ändern könnte. Vorrausgesetzt der (politische) Wille ist dafür da.
Audio "Vision Nahverkehr* - Ideen*gegen die Blechlawine" | Deutschlandfunk | ARD Mediathek 
(Wer nicht hören, sondern lieber lesen möchte, dann zum Sendungsmanuskript bitte hier entlang.)


----------



## turbosnake (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die heute <40 jährigen werden noch einiges von den negativen Auswirkungen mitbekommen. Für die heute unter 30 jährigen würde es sicher vermutlich über die gesamte Lebenszeit hinaus betrachtet sogar lohnen, heute zu verzichten um im Alter mehr zu haben - wenn das denn global betrachtet möglich wäre...


Wer sagt mir das ich alt werde und dabei gesund bleibe?
Niemand, also ist es reine Spekulation. 






Poulton schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass man soetwas durch einen gut ausgebauten und gut funktionierenden ÖPNV in der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Fälle nicht ändern könnte. Vorrausgesetzt der (politische) Wille ist dafür da.
> Audio "Vision Nahverkehr* - Ideen*gegen die Blechlawine" | Deutschlandfunk | ARD Mediathek
> (Wer nicht hören, sondern lieber lesen möchte, dann zum Sendungsmanuskript bitte hier entlang.)


Das sagt mir nur das du nie auf dem Land warst. Dort findet man wenn man Pech hat, weder Bus noch Bahn, also ist man ohne Auto aufgeschmissen.
Dazu ist in der Stadt der ÖPNV regelmäßig überfüllt, was auch keinen Spaß macht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wer sagt mir das ich alt werde und dabei gesund bleibe?
> Niemand, also ist es reine Spekulation.


Sehr gute Einstellung, also betreibst Du vermutlich keinerlei Netz unter Dir?
- Haftpflichtversicherung? Blödsinn, wenn ich die brauche bin ich eh tod
- Krankenversicherung: Blödsinn, ich werde doch nicht krank
- Rentenversicherung: Blödsinn, ist nur was für Schwächlinge

Wenn Du so denkst, könnte ich verstehen, warum Dich ein Klimawandel 
mit seinen Folgen nicht interessiert. Andere Menschen sehen das anders...


----------



## turbosnake (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sehr gute Einstellung, also betreibst Du vermutlich keinerlei Netz unter Dir?
> - Haftpflichtversicherung? Blödsinn, wenn ich die brauche bin ich eh tod


Falsch.
-





> Krankenversicherung: Blödsinn, ich werde doch nicht krank


Ist Pflicht.



> Wenn Du so denkst, könnte ich verstehen, warum Dich ein Klimawandel
> mit seinen Folgen nicht interessiert.


Er betrifft mich nur vielleicht, da beschäftige ich mich lieber mit den Dingen die mich (jetzt) betreffen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Er betrifft mich nur vielleicht, da beschäftige ich mich lieber mit den Dingen die mich (jetzt) betreffen.


Und genau darum ist es so aussichtslos, zu hoffen, dass es Veränderungen gibt. Was Du denkst, deckt sich mit der überwiegenden Mehrzahl der Menschen. Daraus folgt, dass sich die Mehrzahl einen Dreck darum schert, was ihr Verhalten bei anderen anrichtet. Darum kam Hoimar von Ditfurth von für vierzig Jahren beim Thema Klimawandel zu der messerscharf geschlossenen Bewertung, dass sich der dumme Mensch selber ausrottet.

Einer der besten Fehrsehserien überhaut, Querschnitt mit Hoimar von Ditfurth
"Der Ast auf dem wir sitzen"


----------



## turbosnake (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und genau darum ist es so aussichtslos, zu hoffen, dass es Veränderungen gibt.


Ich sehe mich/uns nicht dafür verantwortlich, sondern die gesamte Welt.
Es muss eine geeinte politische Entscheidung sein, sonst ist es nicht zielführend.



> Was Du denkst, deckt sich mit der überwiegenden Mehrzahl der Menschen.


Ich bezweifle das ich so denke wie die meisten anderen Menschen.



> Daraus folgt, dass sich die Mehrzahl einen Dreck darum schert, was ihr Verhalten bei anderen anrichtet.


Dir größte Relevanz hat die Politik und ihr Einfluss auf die Industrie, aber nach diesen Maßstäben dürfte die wenigstens wählen.
Das was wir als Konsumenten tun können ist unseren Konsum etwas einzuschränken.



> Darum kam Hoimar von Ditfurth von für vierzig Jahren beim Thema Klimawandel zu der messerscharf geschlossenen Bewertung, dass sich der dumme Mensch selber ausrottet.


Die Frage ist, was passiert sonst?



> Einer der besten Fehrsehserien überhaut, Querschnitt mit Hoimar von Ditfurth
> "Der Ast auf dem wir sitzen"


Können wir ruhig absägen, aber wir sollten die äußere Seite absägen.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Also nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen:

Meine Frau, unsere Kinder und ich wohnen auf dem Land. Genau genommen in einem alten, von mir selbst umgebauten Kotten, mitten in einem Naturschutzgebiet. Ich bin sehr gut zu Fuß unterwegs und noch besser mit dem Rad. Trotzdem bräuchte ich mit letzterem noch knapp fünfzehn Minuten bis zur nächstmöglichen Haltestelle für öffentliche Verkehrsmittel. Auf der Hälfte des Weges dorthin befindet sich aber die Landesgrenze. Das hat zur Folge, dass es Verkehr dort nur alle zwei Stunden gibt und das auch nur zwischen halb acht morgens und halb zehn abends. Mit dem Auto fahre ich zur Arbeit knapp 30 Minuten. Mit den öffentlichen würde ich morgens nie pünktlich anfangen können und müsste nachmittags eineinhalb Stunden auf den Zug zurück warten, der dann 45 Minuten fährt und das würde täglich auch noch 12 Euro kosten. Gegenüber knapp vier bis fünf Euro Treibstoff fürs Auto. 
Selbst mit alledem wäre es mir noch zumutbar, denke ich. Was aber gar nicht geht... Meine drei- und vierjährigen Töchter allein und im Dunkeln diese Wege zur Haltestelle machen zu lassen! Das wäre unter keinen Umständen eine Option! Meine Frau kombiniert diesen Weg mit dem Auto dann um gleich weiter zu fahren und den Einkauf zu erledigen und was sonst so ansteht. Also schon möglichst effizient beim Verbrauch zu agieren. Tja und bis auf etwaige Ausflüge war's das dann ja schon. Da lässt sich sinnvoll nichts verändern/einsparen. 

Sag mir mal bitte wie du da aufs Auto verzichten würdest. Ich bin wirklich gespannt.
Ach und vergiss in deiner Betrachtung folgenden nicht:
Eine Luxuslimo wie einen Phaeton, oder A8 mit langem Radstand und Vollausstattung bekommt man gebraucht für die Hälfte von dem was ein Einsteiger-Elektroauto kostet und für diese müsste dann auch noch das Carport samt Solarzellen her.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und wenn die Politik etwas entschließt heißt es wie? Diktatur, Ausbeutung etc.

Wir haben, als eine der reichsten Industrienationen, die, wenn wir 250 Jahre zurückrechnen, für extreme Verschmutzung verantwortlich ist. immerhin mit dem EEG dafür gesorgt, dass Solarzellen und Windkraftanlagen inzwischen konkurrenzfähig sind. 

Wenn wir im Land vorleben, wie es mit weniger Primärenergieverbrauch funktioniert, ohne großartig eine KOmforteinbuße zu haben, dann könnten andere nachleben. Mit Beschließen funktioniert gar nichts, weil jede Regierung, die Sparmaßnahmen durchbringen wollte, abgewählt würde. Warum sollten dritte Welt Länder, denen das Wasser bis zum Hals steht auf das Verbrennen von fossilen Energieträgern verzichten? Die verbrauchen im Verhältnis zu uns so wenig, die lachen sich ins Fäustchen, wenn jemand von uns sagen würde, sie sollen sich einschränken.

Es gäbe eine Möglichkeit. Jeder Mensch in der Welt bekommt die gleiche Anzahl von Umweltverschmutzungszertifikaten. Die muss er einlösen, wenn er primäre Energieträger kaufen will oder kann sie anderen Verkaufen.

Jeder Bürger der Welt dürfte ungefähr 200kg Öl im Jar verbauchen, dann wären wir auf dem Niveau von 1970, wo wir wieder hin wollen. Das wäre doch fair, oder?


----------



## Poulton (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das sagt mir nur das du nie auf dem Land warst. Dort findet man wenn man Pech hat, weder Bus noch Bahn, also ist man ohne Auto aufgeschmissen.
> Dazu ist in der Stadt der ÖPNV regelmäßig überfüllt, was auch keinen Spaß macht.


Und deine Antwort sagt mir, dass du weder meinen Post verstanden, noch dir das vom Deutschlandfunk angehört bzw. durchgelesen hast. Denn in dem Beitrag vom DLF wurde auch erwähnt, dass durch die einseitige Bevorzugung und Subventionierung des Individualverkehr mittels Auto, der komplette ÖPNV im ländlichen Raum (und nicht nur dort) kaputtgespart, mindestens jedoch kaputtgeschrumpft wurde. Denn interessanterweise gab es in der Bundesrepublik (vor 1990) schonmal einen Zeitraum, in dem ein relativ flächendeckendes und gut verzahntes ÖPNV Netz existierte. Sei es nun mittels Personenzügen und Triebfahrzeugen durch die damalige Deutsche Bundesbahn oder mittels Kraftpost durch die damalige Deutsche Bundespost.

P.S: Vor drei oder vier Jahren war ein längerer Beitrag in der Wirtschaftswoche drin, wie man durch ein gutes ÖPNV-Netz nicht nur den Schadstoffaustoß drastisch reduzieren kann, sondern das dieser auch ein nicht zu unterschätzender Standortvorteil ist. Das ganze war auch mit Beispielen versehen, wie z.B. Tübingen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> ....


Pendlepauschalen sind ein Drama. Zu meiner Kindheit fuhr in jedes Dorf ein Bus, und heute? Sillgelegte Bahnstrecken, und dafür uber-Taxidienst mit ausgebeuteten Fahrer.

Die Antwort zeigt doch genau den Phlegmatismus, der in seiner behäbigen Trägheit nicht erkennt, dass hier und da eine Veränderung notwendig ist. NIemand hat etwas gegen Autos. Aber mit Splaranlage auch dem Dach und einem Elektroauto wären 95% der Fahrten zu erledigen. Aber der deutsche Michel wehrt sich, warum auch immer


----------



## Cleriker (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nochmal wegen den Elektroautos... Also ich fahre knappe 100 km am Tag. Mal nur 60, mal 200. Das alles in den paar Stunden zwischen Nachmittag und Abend und ich bin einer von denen die eher flott unterwegs sind. Zeig mir eins, dass gebraucht so ca. 20.000 kostet, genug Platz für einen Mann über 2m bietet, samt Frau und zwei Kindersitzen, auch längere Fahrten mit über 200km/h Problemlos bewältigt und sich schnell genug Laden lässt um auch kurzfristig mal lange touren hin und zurück, ohne Unterbrechung zu bewältigen.


----------



## Poulton (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber mit Splaranlage auch dem Dach und einem Elektroauto wären 95% der Fahrten zu erledigen. Aber der deutsche Michel wehrt sich, warum auch immer


Die Frage ist wohl eher, ob bei einem gut ausgebauten ÖPNV jeder noch ein Auto, und sei es eines mit Elektro, braucht oder ob für den Fall der Fälle nicht Carsharing und Mietwagen und im geschäftlichen und gewerblichen Umfeld das Firmenfahrzeug ausreichen würden. Zumal man bei der Sache mit dem KFZ-gebundenen Individualverkehr mittlerweile an ein weiteres Problem kommt: Demografie. Denn nach dem DLF-Beitrag hat man mittlerweile über 3 Millionen Demente*. Andere Krankheiten die vorallem verstärkt im Alter auftreten und ebenfalls dafür sorgen, dass man nicht mehr tauglich ist ein KFZ zu führen, wurden leider nicht genannt. Dazu kommen jetzt noch rund 1 Millionen Flüchtlinge, die ebenfalls auf längere Zeit kein KFZ führen dürfen.

*= 



Spoiler






> Es gibt gute Gründe und einen aktuellen Anlass den öffentlichen Verkehr sehr ernst
> zu nehmen, das ist unsere Flüchtlingsthematik, diese Flüchtlinge werden, wenn sie
> hier dauerhaft in Deutschland bleiben, sehr lange davon abhängig sein, ob es
> öffentlichen Verkehr gibt oder nicht…dann haben wir den berühmten demografischen
> ...


http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/visio...df.media.8c00db8ac4def1318d020769d7b3c263.pdf 
Seite 5


----------



## der-sack88 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Elektroautos würden doch angeblich der deutschen Automobilindustrie schaden, schließlich versucht die, sich um jeden Preis um Innovation herumzuwinden und weiter das tote Pferd fossile Brennstoffe zu reiten. Da gibt man lieber Geld aus, um absurd hohe Emissionen zu verschleiern, als dieses Geld sinnvoll in eine langfristig angelegte Lösung zu investieren, deren Ziel es wäre, auf Dauer auch ohne Öl mobil zu sein.
Wir haben eine Photovoltaikanlage auf dem Dach, die rund das doppelte produziert, was wir im Jahr brauchen. Ein Elektroauto wäre kein Problem, wenn die Dinger mangels Wettbewerb nicht immer noch zu teuer und je nach Anwendungsgebiet kaum alltagstauglich wären...
Aber dem deutschen Michel kann man alles verkaufen. Man muss nur kurz erwähnen, dass Nachhaltigkeit, erneuerbare Energien und Elektroautos Arbeitsplätze kosten. Wenn der Deutsche die Wahl zwischen Arbeitsplätzen und einer bewohnbaren Erde hat, weiß er doch vorher, wie er sich entscheidet.

Ein brauchbares ÖPNV-Netz ist leider kein Garant dafür, dass es auch adäquat genutzt wird. Ich würde behaupten, dass man hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet beruflich ganz gut ohne Auto zurecht kommt (auch wenn das alles bei weitem nicht optimal ist), wenn man nicht in den tiefsten Taunus muss. Und trotzdem scheinen es die meisten vorzuziehen, übermüdet ewig lang im Stau zu stehen, als entspannt in der Bahn ein Buch oder eine Zeitung zu lesen und Musik zu hören. Oder mal mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren, tut man auch gleich was für die Fitness und kommt wach im Büro an.
Ich muss leider dreimal die Woche im Berufsverkehr ins nächste Kaff ins Training, und jedes mal bekomme ich das kalte Kotzen. Ich frage mich, was in diesen Hirnen vorgeht, die zehnmal die Woche diesen Verkehr dem ÖPNV vorziehen. Aber gut, jedem das seine.



edit:


Cleriker schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen den Elektroautos... Also ich fahre knappe 100 km am Tag. Mal nur 60, mal 200. Das alles in den paar Stunden zwischen Nachmittag und Abend und ich bin einer von denen die eher flott unterwegs sind. Zeig mir eins, dass gebraucht so ca. 20.000 kostet, genug Platz für einen Mann über 2m bietet, samt Frau und zwei Kindersitzen, auch längere Fahrten mit über 200km/h Problemlos bewältigt und sich schnell genug Laden lässt um auch kurzfristig mal lange touren hin und zurück, ohne Unterbrechung zu bewältigen.




Genau darum geht es ja! Es gibt keine vernünftigen bezahlbaren Eletroautos, weil die meisten Hersteller jegliche Investitionen scheuen. Und da man "uns" ja alles als alternativlos andrehen kann, reicht den Herstellern ein Alibimodell im Programm, wenn überhaupt. Man wird ja die ganzen Dreckschleudern auch so los, warum also groß in Elektroautos investieren?


----------



## turbosnake (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wenn die Politik etwas entschließt heißt es wie? Diktatur, Ausbeutung etc.


Es kann vieles heißen, aber da wir in einer Demokratie leben kann es keine Diktatur sein.
Das die meisten Parteien eine ähnliche Meinung haben spielt dafür erstmal weniger eine Rolle.



> Wir haben, als eine der reichsten Industrienationen, die, wenn wir 250 Jahre zurückrechnen, für extreme Verschmutzung verantwortlich ist. immerhin mit dem EEG dafür gesorgt, dass Solarzellen und Windkraftanlagen inzwischen konkurrenzfähig sind.


Dafür sind nur wir nicht verantwortlich, sondern die damaligen Generationen.




> Mit Beschließen funktioniert gar nichts, weil jede Regierung, die Sparmaßnahmen durchbringen wollte, abgewählt würde.


Dann ist es ein Systemproblem.



> Warum sollten dritte Welt Länder, denen das Wasser bis zum Hals steht auf das Verbrennen von fossilen Energieträgern verzichten? Die verbrauchen im Verhältnis zu uns so wenig, die lachen sich ins Fäustchen, wenn jemand von uns sagen würde, sie sollen sich einschränken.


Und was ist mit China und Indien? 
 Und wie bereits gesagt, das was der Invidualverkehr nutzt ist relativ gering.
Für die Industrie sind wir nicht verantwortlich.

Die Produktion eines ach so umweltfreundlichen E-Autos hat erstmal einen höheren CO2 Emission, als wenn ich einen gebrauchten mit Ottomotor kaufe.
Was ist hier also klimafreundlicher? Variante 2.




> Es gäbe eine Möglichkeit. Jeder Mensch in der Welt bekommt die gleiche Anzahl von Umweltverschmutzungszertifikaten. Die muss er einlösen, wenn er primäre Energieträger kaufen will oder kann sie anderen Verkaufen.


Wird nicht funktionieren.


> Jeder Bürger der Welt dürfte ungefähr 200kg Öl im Jar verbauchen, dann wären wir auf dem Niveau von 1970, wo wir wieder hin wollen. Das wäre doch fair, oder?


Nein. Wie willst du das ausrechnen? Es gibt zu viele Einflussfaktoren.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und deine Antwort sagt mir, dass du weder meinen Post verstanden, noch dir das vom Deutschlandfunk angehört bzw. durchgelesen hast.


Habe ich auch noch nicht.



> Denn in dem Beitrag vom DLF wurde auch erwähnt, dass durch die einseitige Bevorzugung und Subventionierung des Individualverkehr mittels Auto, der komplette ÖPNV im ländlichen Raum (und nicht nur dort) kaputtgespart, mindestens jedoch kaputtgeschrumpft wurde. Denn interessanterweise gab es in der Bundesrepublik (vor 1990) schonmal einen Zeitraum, in dem ein relativ flächendeckendes und gut verzahntes ÖPNV Netz existierte. Sei es nun mittels Personenzügen und Triebfahrzeugen durch die damalige Deutsche Bundesbahn oder mittels Kraftpost durch die damalige Deutsche Bundespost.


Mir ist egal, was sein könnte. Mich interessiert was IST.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Für die Industrie sind wir nicht verantwortlich.



Natürlich bist du das.
Du bist Konsument.
Kaufst du ein Produkt nicht mehr, das die Umwelt stark belastet, wird es nicht mehr produziert, weil es sich nicht mehr rentiert.
Aber solange es Leute gibt, die sich den 20 Liter SUV kaufen, wird sich da leider nichts dran ändern. Traurig eben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen den Elektroautos... Also ich fahre knappe 100 km am Tag. Mal nur 60, mal 200. Das alles in den paar Stunden zwischen Nachmittag und Abend und ich bin einer von denen die eher flott unterwegs sind. Zeig mir eins, dass gebraucht so ca. 20.000 kostet, genug Platz für einen Mann über 2m bietet, samt Frau und zwei Kindersitzen, auch längere Fahrten mit über 200km/h Problemlos bewältigt und sich schnell genug Laden lässt um auch kurzfristig mal lange touren hin und zurück, ohne Unterbrechung zu bewältigen.


Manchmal muss man Kompromisse eingehen ... 
200km/h mögen schnell sein, bringen Dich aber auch nciht schneller ins Ziel, wenn Du an roten Ampeln und im Stau steht. gut verknüpfte Autos, die Dir 120km/h Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit ermöglichen, werden Dir mehr bringen, auch wenn sie nur 130km/h Maximalgeschwindigkeit haben. 

200km ist heute schon kein Problem, Strom zum Nachladen gibt es an jeder Ecke. Und was spricht dagegen, ein großes Elektroauto für die Familie zu nehmen und Dir einen kleinen einsitzigen Flitzer mit Gasantrieb? Der Individualverkehr wird nicht verschwinden, aber es muss kein V8-Benziner sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> ...Dafür sind nur wir nicht verantwortlich, sondern die damaligen Generationen.
> 
> ... Und wie bereits gesagt, das was der Invidualverkehr nutzt ist relativ gering.
> Für die Industrie sind wir nicht verantwortlich.



Glaubst Du, während Du auf eine glable Lösung wartest, dass es sie geben wird, solange Menschen sagen "dafür bin ich nicht verantwortlich". Schau Dir an, was Du isst, wie Du heizt, wie Du mobil bist, welche Produkte Du nutzt und überlege dann, wie groß Dein INdividueller CO2 Abdruck ist. Durchschnittlich sind wir bei 3,8 Tonnen pro Deutschem, nicht eingerechnet sind dabei die großen Energiemengen in Fertigprodukten wie Düngemittel, die wir früher aus importiertem Erdgas selber hergestellt haben, Stichwort Amoniaksynthese.

Genau Zahlen findest Du hier:
Energieverbrauch pro Kopf | bpb

Vielleicht bist du ja auch sehr sparsam. Nommen und Mönche konnen auch wenige Liter im Jahr, Vielflieger auf ein vielfaches des Durchschnittsverbrauches. Jeder zeigt mit dem Finger auf andere. Darum mache ich mir keine Illusionen, nichts wird passieren, gar nichts. Ganz im Gegenteil wird der CO2 Ausstoß weiter exponentiell steigen, weil aktuell bei stagnignierendem Ölverbracuh Kohle, Gas und Wälder massiv genutzt werden.

Und alle Argumentieren wie Du. Was trage ich den bei, ich doch nicht, mein Verbrauch ist unbedeutend. UNd so sind es acht milliarden mal "ich bin doch nicht verantwortlich" und nicht passiert. Ich sage doch, unsere Kultur wird untergehen mit einem lauten Knall.


----------



## Poulton (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Mir ist egal, was sein könnte. Mich interessiert was IST.


Das der Ist-Zustand, überfüllte Bahnen in den Städten und kaum oder gar keine Anbindungen im ländlichen Bereich*, die logische Konsequenz aus jahrzehntelanger Subventionierung des privaten KFZ, verbunden mit der Vernachlässigung des Nahverkehrs ist, kommt dir natürlich nicht in den Sinn? Und deswegen nocheinmal: Ein gut ausgebauter und gut funktionierender Ö- und SPNV wäre in der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Fälle dazu in der Lage, das Auto zu ersetzen. Sollte doch mal eines nötig sein, so könnte der Bedarf durch Carsharing oder das Mieten eines Autos in den meisten Fällen gedeckt werden. 
Das soetwas natürlich nicht von jetzt auf gleich geht, versteht sich von selbst. Denn entsprechende Strukturen müssen erstmal entstehen und wachsen.


*= Wobei sich das Problem im ländlichen Bereich sogar in Teilen von selbst lösen könnte, wenn man sich die Landflucht - vorallem in Ostdeutschland - anschaut.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich bist du das.
> Du bist Konsument.


Ich bin für meinen Konsum verantwortlich, aber die Entscheidung eines einzelnen spielt für die Industrie kaum eine Rolle.
Und den Handel mit Emissionszertifikaten oder ähnlichen, wie den Zero Emissions die Tesla verkauft ist ein Produkt der Politik.
Das war eigentlich das Problem das ich meinte.


> Kaufst du ein Produkt nicht mehr, das die Umwelt stark belastet, wird es nicht mehr produziert, weil es sich nicht mehr rentiert.


Das kann ich machen damit ich mich bisher fühle, aber einen wirklich Effekt hat nur die Masse.


> Aber solange es Leute gibt, die sich den 20 Liter SUV kaufen, wird sich da leider nichts dran ändern. Traurig eben.


Bei Spritpreisen von 1.04€ für Diesel und 1,28€ für Super E10 ist das leider Wunschdenken.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Glaubst Du, während Du auf eine glable Lösung wartest, dass es sie geben wird, solange Menschen sagen "dafür bin ich nicht verantwortlich".


Ich sprach von den Taten voriger Generation und das die Generation danach nicht für dieses Handeln verantwortlich sind.



> Schau Dir an, was Du isst, wie Du heizt, wie Du mobil bist, welche Produkte Du nutzt und überlege dann, wie groß Dein INdividueller CO2 Abdruck ist.


Darüber kann ich nachdenken, wenn ich ausreichend  Geld für grünere Alternativen habe. 



> Und alle Argumentieren wie Du. Was trage ich den bei, ich doch nicht, mein Verbrauch ist unbedeutend. UNd so sind es acht milliarden mal "ich bin doch nicht verantwortlich" und nicht passiert. Ich sage doch, unsere Kultur wird untergehen mit einem lauten Knall.


Das habe ich nirgends geschrieben. Was ich sagen wollte war eigentlich nur das wir nicht für das damalige Handeln verantwortlich sind.  



Poulton schrieb:


> Und deswegen nocheinmal: Ein gut ausgebauter und gut funktionierender Ö- und SPNV wäre in der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Fälle dazu in der Lage, das Auto zu ersetzen


Theorie ist Grau. Gibt es irgendwo Beispiele in denen das funktioniert hat?



> . Sollte doch mal eines nötig sein, so könnte der Bedarf durch Carsharing oder das Mieten eines Autos in den meisten Fällen gedeckt werden.


Nein, da Carsharing von den meisten nicht akzeptiert wird.




> *= Wobei sich das Problem im ländlichen Bereich sogar in Teilen von selbst lösen könnte, wenn man sich die Landflucht - vorallem in Ostdeutschland - anschaut.


Die Landflucht entsteht nur durch die obigen Probleme und nicht die Probleme durch die Landflucht.


----------



## QUAD4 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was wird passieren? CHAOS
> Aber die Menschen wollen es.



die menschen werden gar nicht gefragt. rofl, "die menschen wollen es". was für ein sozialistenmüll du schreibst.

nur planwirtschafter labbern was von CHAOS. es wird gar nichts passieren. zwangsbeglücker wollen ständig eingreifen in dingen von denen sie keine ahnung haben. vorher erzeugen die ordentlich angst über die lügenpresse aka meinnungsmachepresse und verkommenen journalismus. wiederholt man lügen ständig werden sie zur wahrheit und jeder glaubt die ******** auch noch. alles steuer finanziert versteht sich. bei den privaten kommen dann die thinktanks die eng verbunden sind mit der privaten presse. oligarchen wie soros zB die milliarden in meinungsmache investieren oder der bertelsmann verlag zB.

ps. das ganze flüchtlingsdrama hat man wieder nur dank dem staat der über den köpfen der menschen entscheidungen trifft.
ein schönes video wo man über die deutschen schon lider singt und eigentlich über sie lacht. einfach nur peinlich. https://www.facebook.com/oliver.janich.5/posts/911313598958804

....im übrigen haben alle probleme immer politische ursachen.


das beste ist auch noch der link der bpb (bundeszentrale für politische bildung). das ganze sollte sich besser bundeszentrale für politische umerziehung nennen. das ganze hat NAationalSOzialistische und DDR-Zustände in dieser BRD. aber ich wundere mich nicht bei einer kanzlerin aus der DDR, einem verteidigungsminister (neusprech - > kriegsminister) de merziere aus der DDR, einem bundespresidenten aus der DDR und etliche andere sozialistenpack aus der DDR bei den grünen und anderen parteien. das sammelbecken des menschlichen abschaums hat sich in den etablierten parteien angesammelt und terrorisiert mich bullshit die bevölkerung und gängelt sie mit gesetzen und denk und redeverbote. ekelhaft. das ist das problem das wir in deutschland haben und in allen anderen regierungen, weltweit.

wundert mich nicht das deutschland weiter bergab geht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil wird der CO2 Ausstoß weiter exponentiell steigen, weil aktuell bei stagnignierendem Ölverbracuh Kohle, Gas und Wälder massiv genutzt werden.


wo haste deine glaskugel gekauft und von welcher marke? das war bestimmt die marke "STAAT, THINKTANKS & KONZERNE". rofl. oder war es der guru pachauri der aus dem kaffeesatz gelesen hat. der typ hat NULL ahnung vom klima, ganz zu schweigen vom globalem klima. der kann dir sicherlich den unterschied zwischen klima und wetter nicht erklären. LOL


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wer sagt mir das ich alt werde und dabei gesund bleibe?
> Niemand, also ist es reine Spekulation.



Ich muss euch leider enttäuschen eure Hoheit, aber wenn von "den unter 40" bzw. "unter 30 jährigen" die Rede ist, dann seit nicht nur ihr gemeint. Auch der Titel dieses Threads hat die Frechheit noch andere Aspekte zu beinhalten.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich/uns nicht dafür verantwortlich, sondern die gesamte Welt.
> Es muss eine geeinte politische Entscheidung sein, sonst ist es nicht zielführend.



Und welchen Teil trägst DU zu diesem Konsens der gesamten Menschheit bei, außer extrem einseitige Zweizeiler und rethorische Fragen?




Cleriker schrieb:


> Also nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen:
> 
> Meine Frau, unsere Kinder und ich wohnen auf dem Land. Genau genommen in einem alten, von mir selbst umgebauten Kotten, mitten in einem Naturschutzgebiet. ...



Erste Frage: Wie kommt ihr dahin? Wenn es keine Heriat unter Geschwistern war gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es nicht rein historisch begründet ist, sondern dass an irgend einem Zeitpunkt jemand bewusst die Entscheidung getroffen hat, an den Arsch der Welt zu ziehen obwohl er dort nicht für sein Einkommen sorgen kann.

Ein einem hübschen Häusschen in noch schönerer Natur zu leben ist in einem Land mit der Bevölkerungsdichte Deutschlands so schon ein (beneidenswerter) Luxus. Zusätzlich noch täglich dutzende Kilometer dahin zu pendeln, wo man gebraucht wird, erst recht. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich meine das nicht persönlich, aber genau solche Lebensstile gehören zu den Dingen, auf die wir als Gesellschaft weitestgehend verzichten müssen. Unterm Strich wird sich jeder irgendwo ein paar Annehmlichkeiten rausnehmen - bei anderen sind es vielleicht ein etwas größeres Auto, Urlaubsreisen, 30 °C auch im Winter in der Wohnung oder exzessiver Fleischkonsum. Aber ihr habt die pro Kopf verfügbaren Ressourcen schon ganz schön weit ausgereizt.




Poulton schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wohl eher, ob bei einem gut ausgebauten ÖPNV jeder noch ein Auto, und sei es eines mit Elektro, braucht oder ob für den Fall der Fälle nicht Carsharing und Mietwagen und im geschäftlichen und gewerblichen Umfeld das Firmenfahrzeug ausreichen würden. Zumal man bei der Sache mit dem KFZ-gebundenen Individualverkehr mittlerweile an ein weiteres Problem kommt: Demografie. Denn nach dem DLF-Beitrag hat man mittlerweile über 3 Millionen Demente*. Andere Krankheiten die vorallem verstärkt im Alter auftreten und ebenfalls dafür sorgen, dass man nicht mehr tauglich ist ein KFZ zu führen, wurden leider nicht genannt. Dazu kommen jetzt noch rund 1 Millionen Flüchtlinge, die ebenfalls auf längere Zeit kein KFZ führen dürfen.



Nicht zu vergessen dass PKWs auch ohne Investitionen in Straßen & Co erfordern, damit große Flächen versiegeln, die Nutzung der unmittelbaren Umgebung durch Lärm und Gefahr (zumindest für Kinder) einschränken und so zusätzlich die Abstände innerhalb von Siedlungsgebieten vergrößern. Im direkten Vergleich zum ÖPNV kommt prinzipiell noch die auf das Lenken entfallende Arbeit-/Freizeit hinzu (auch wenn es regional starke Unterschiede gibt, ob man die Zeit in Bus und Bahn für irgendwas anderes und sei es nur einen ruhigen Moment nutzen kann  )




QUAD4 schrieb:


> ....im übrigen haben alle probleme immer politische ursachen.



Ach echt jetzt? Vielleicht überraschend für dich, aber alle Probleme haben auch eine wirtschaftliche, eine menschliche und eine natürliche Komponete. (Letztere zugegebenermaßen selten als Ursache)
Das könnte daran liegen, dass wir Menschen sind, die in politischen Strukturen ("Staat"), einer kapitalistischen Wirtschaft und auf diesem Planeten leben, so dass diese vier Aspekte einfach überall involviert sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich sprach von den Taten voriger Generation und das die Generation danach nicht für dieses Handeln verantwortlich sind.


Wir haben aber den Nutzen davon, weil unsere Infrastruktur aufgebaut ist. Dritte Welt Länder argumentieren auf Klimagipfeln zurecht damit, dass nicht sie sich einschränken müssen, sondern wir. Diese Haltung kann ich nachvollziehen. Darum wäre es angemessen unseren Primärenergieverbrauch auf 100l pro Person zu begrenzen, Menschen in Entwicklungsländern aber für die nächsten50 Jahre mehr zuzugestehen. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Darüber kann ich nachdenken, wenn ich ausreichend  Geld für grünere Alternativen habe.


Strom aus der Leitung zu nehmen ist teurer, als eigenen aus der Solarzelle zu nutzen. Je eher Du eine kaufst und installiert, umso eher sparst Du langfristig Geld.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein, da Carsharing von den meisten nicht akzeptiert wird.


Das ist alles eine Frage des Preises. Zwei Drittel der Deutschen werden stetig ärmer, Autos werden teurer, ob das die Bereitschaft für Carsharing erhöhen wird?



QUAD4 schrieb:


> die menschen werden gar nicht gefragt. rofl, "die  menschen wollen es". was für ein sozialistenmüll du schreibst.


Die Menschen wählen Parteien und tragen damit deren Entscheidungen. Es gab schon 1980 von VW ein 4l Auto. Gab es Akzeptanz? Nein, es gab kein Interesse, also wurden weiter 10l Gurken produziert. Wir sind die Verschwender, jeder einzelne von uns, in der Regel völlig freiwillig. Es ist kein Zwang, der uns das Sparen verbieten. Es interessiert nur kaum jemanden. Mit Sozialistenmüll meinst Du sicher so etwas wie Krankenversicherungen, Rentenversicherungen, Kündigungsschutz, Tariflöhne, Gewerkschaften. Wirklich widerliches Zeug....



QUAD4 schrieb:


> nur planwirtschafter labbern was von CHAOS. es wird gar nichts  passieren. zwangsbeglücker wollen ständig eingreifen in dingen von denen  sie keine ahnung haben. vorher erzeugen die ordentlich angst über die  lügenpresse aka meinnungsmachepresse und verkommenen journalismus.  wiederholt man lügen ständig werden sie zur wahrheit und jeder glaubt  die ******** auch noch. alles steuer finanziert versteht sich. bei den  privaten kommen dann die thinktanks die eng verbunden sind mit der  privaten presse. oligarchen wie soros zB die milliarden in meinungsmache  investieren oder der bertelsmann verlag zB.


Das ist Deine Meinung. Andere treffen andere Prognosen. Ich verfolge das Thema, seit 1976 der Club of Rome sagte, dass es so nicht weiter gehen kann. Es war die Zeit nach der ersten Ölkrise mit autofreien Sonntagen. Überlege Dir was mit der Weltwirtschaft passieren wird, wenn die geförderten Ölmengen sinken. Überleg es Dir konkret und nicht "dann wird irgendwas anderes kommen". Genau, es gibt die EE, um diese flächendeckend zu errichten brauchen wir aber eine Menge Energie. Fangen wir zu spät damit an, reichen die letzten Reserven nicht mehr. Wir in Deutschland decken aktuell keine 10% unseres gesamten Energiebedarfes aus regenerativen Quellen. An den ersten zehn Prozent arbeiten wir seit dreißig Jahren, wie lange werden die letzten 90% dauern? Was schätzt Du? Oder "wird da irgend was neues kommen" 



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ps. das ganze flüchtlingsdrama hat man wieder nur dank dem staat der über den köpfen der menschen entscheidungen trifft.


Krieg wird immer über die Köpfe der Bevölkerung hinweg entschieden. Verteilungskriege entstehen, weil Staat A die Ressourcen von Staat B haben möchte. Aber dazu kommen aktuell Flüchtlingsströme durch Klimaveränderungen. Und das werden mehr werden, viel mehr ....



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ....im übrigen haben alle probleme immer politische ursachen.


Ein komisches Bild der Realität. Für mich sind immer Menschen die Ursache eines Problemes. Entweder haben sie eines oder sie machen welche. Du vertauscht Ursache und Wirkung. Menschen machen Politik.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ...das beste ist auch noch der link der bpb (bundeszentrale für politische  bildung).


Welchen Teil zweifelst Du inhaltlich an? Nenne es und begründe es. Oder wie hast Du gelernt, Argumente anderer zu entkräften?



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ...wundert mich nicht das deutschland weiter bergab geht.


Wo geht es bergab? Dem oberen Drittel geht es blendend. Wir vom oberen Drittel beuten die unteren Zweidrittel wunderbar aus. Es gibt nämlich keinen Sozialismus mehr, der uns daran hindert. Und der Raubbau am Gehalt der unteren Schichten wird weitergehen, während es mit Deutschland für das obere Drittel steil bergauf geht. 



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ...wo haste deine glaskugel gekauft und von welcher marke?


Es ist die Erfahrung aus 40 Jahren intensiver Beschäftigung mit dem Thema. Und ich würde mich freuen, wenn meine Prognosen daneben liegen. Aber dazu müsste der Mensch in Gänze vernünftig werden. Daran scheitert es.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Was gegen ein großes Elektroauto für die Familie spricht? Das es keins gibt!

200 km sind kein Problem und E-tanken an jeder Ecke? 
Darf ich mal fragen wo du wohnst?

Letzte Woche Donnerstag musste ich beispielsweise morgens für ca. 30 Minuten arbeit von hier (Gegend Osnabrück), nach Bremen. Danach dann von Bremen nach Völklingen, zwei Stunden arbeiten und wieder nach Hause. Das sind gute zehn Stunden Fahrt mit insgesamt zweieinhalb Stunden Pause. Zum tanken hab ich auf den wegen etwa fünfzehn Minuten gebraucht.
Welches Standard Elektroauto wäre für solche Wege eine wirkliche Alternative?

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich versuche keinesfalls hier eine Grauzone oder dergleichen zu finden. Aber so sehr ich mich auch für Autos interessiere, ein passendes Modell, das mit fünfzehn Minuten Ladezeit knapp 1130 km fährt ermöglicht und zudem noch günstig in der Anschaffung ist, fällt mir einfach nicht ein.

Genau solche Fälle sind es aber die ein Auto dem Planverkehr gegenüber Autos nötig machen. Es ist einfach nicht immer möglich alles zu planen, oder sich einfach mal eine Stunde Wartezeit irgendwo zu gönnen. Erst wenn derartiges verfügbar ist, stellt es aber eine echte Alternative dar.
 Was das mit dem Gas angeht: In meiner Familie fahren mehrere Erdgasmodelle von Opel. Ich bin mit meinen V6 eher ein Sonderling bei uns. Ich hab's selbst eine Zeitlang probiert, es gibt aber einfach noch nicht genug tanken und die Motorleistung der verfügbaren Modelle ist auch alles andere als ansehnlich.
Deshalb hab ich ja auf Elektroautos gehofft, die bisher aber enttäuschen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was gegen ein großes Elektroauto für die Familie spricht? Das es keins gibt!


Kangoo Z.E. - Renault Modellpalette
Ist der nicht groß genug?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Welches Standard Elektroauto wäre für solche Wege eine wirkliche Alternative?


Konzept ist z.B. die Elektrifizierung der rechten  Autobahnspur. Es wird Vollhybriden geben, mit kleinen 30kw Motor, der als Modul für längere Fahrten eingebaut werden. Da Du eh nur 10h arbeiten darfst, wäre ein Übernachtung eine andere Lösungsmöglichkeit. Neue Batteriekonzepte mit Kohlenstoffnanoröhren sollen eine Ladezeit von 15 min haben. Den Link suche ich noch

Das wären vier Lösungen, die mittelfristig umsetzbar sind. Wäre das ein Auto für Dich:
Elektroauto mit 1088 PS entwickelt– DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Also der kangoo wäre als Ausflugswagen von der Größe her okay. 80-125 km Reichweite und 6-9h Ladezeit, gehen aber überhaupt nicht. Die 60PS bei vier Insassen samt Gepäck möchte ich mir aber nicht mal versuchsweise geben, wenn ich ehrlich bin.

Das Concept des volar-e kannte ich schon. Die Technik weiß zu begeistern, der Preis aber nicht. Wenn es den für ein fünfzigstel gibt und als Kombi, sprechen wir uns wieder.

Ich denke du verstehst mich noch nicht recht. Mir geht es nicht darum was möglich sein könnte, oder nicht. Das weiß ich selbst sehr gut. Ich habe Sicherheitstechnik für zwei unserer größten deutschen Autohersteller mit entwickelt und weiß dass entscheidend mehr möglich ist. Allein der Kostenfaktor und die Tatsache dass man mit kleinen Fortschritts-häppchen mehr Geld verdienen kann, hält die Konzerne davon ab derartiges sofort auf den Markt zu bringen. Ich denke wir sind uns einig dass die Nachfrage nach möglichst 0 Toten bei einem Verkehrsunfall sehr hoch ist. Trotz dieser Nachfrage kommt solche Technik aber nicht auf die Straße, sondern liegt in irgendeiner Schublade. 

Guck dir mal den BMW 760h an. Seit wann gibt's den und wo bleibt die Auswahl an bezahlbaren Alltagsmodellen für jeden?

PS: Das mit den 10 Stunden interessiert nur so lange, wie man auch bei 8 genug verdient. Es ist leicht sich diesbezüglich abwertend zu äußern. Eine Option für jeden, ist das aber leider nicht. Was mich angeht, so schlafe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr wie vier Stunden täglich und bin trotzdem bei jedem Check fit. Wenn ich von 13 Stunden Arbeit dann zehn im Auto sitze, sehe ich da kein Problem auch über die zehn hinaus zu gehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> ...Ich denke du verstehst mich noch nicht recht. ...


Natürlich, es ist keinesweg ein Angriff, weil mir Deine Situation und Deine Entscheidungen bewußt sind, sondern es ist nur der Versuch über mögliche Alternativen zu sprechen, die in Kürze umgesetzt werden könnten, solange die Autolobby nicht dagegen interveniert, und das wird passieren.



Cleriker schrieb:


> ...Allein der Kostenfaktor und die Tatsache dass man mit kleinen Fortschritts-häppchen mehr Geld verdienen kann...


Es ist noch viel schlimmer, ich kenne die Autoindustrie ziemlich genau, jeden einzelnen Bereich, und vor allem die begrenzen Freiheitsgrade für Veränderungen. Die Fabriken stehen und sind dafür ausgelegt, Verbrennungsautos zu bauen. Bei Elektroautos ist so ziemlich alles andern und es bedingt eigentlich einen Fabrikneubau, mit Umrüstug der Anlagen kommt man oft nicht hin. Das Feld steht neuen Firmen wie Tesla, Samsung und Google offen und wie müssen verdammt aufpassen, nicht überrollt zu werden.



Cleriker schrieb:


> ...Das mit den 10 Stunden interessiert nur so lange, wie man auch bei 8 genug verdient. ...


Es sind gesetzliche Vorgaben. Firmen machen es sich da relativ einfach, mehr als 10h pro Tag darf ich gar nicht abrechen, also nehme ich, auch auf Dienstreisen, die eigentlich an einem Tag zu erledigen wären natürlich ein Hotel. Das war mehr ein Hieb gegen Firmen, als gegen Dein gutes Argument, dass es Tag gibt, an denen Du 1000km fährst. 

Die Diskussion zeigt doch aber eines. Wir sind uns alle einig, naja fast alle, dass sparen von fossiler Energie eine gute Sache wäre. Geht aber aber ins Detail, will niemand, absolut niemand einen Schritt zurück weichen. 
Wie, weniger Fleisch essen? Vergiss es! 
Wie, nicht mehr fliegen? Was für ein Blödsinn! 
Wie, Raumtemperatur auf 18°C beschränken? Wie soll das denn gehen! 
Wie, Nahverkeht mit dem Fahrrad erledigen? Aber doch nicht bei Regen!

Jeder hat für sich gute Argumente und jeder hält sich für so unbedeutend, dass die eigene Verschmutzung keine große Rolle spielt. Und genau darum bin ich ja auch der Meinung, dass wir es nicht schaffen werden, den Ausstoß von CO2 zu begrenzen. Das ist nicht durchsetzbar, die Folgen aber kommen unvermeidlich.


----------



## Poulton (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie, Raumtemperatur auf 18°C beschränken? Wie soll das denn gehen!


Heikle Sache, vorallem angesichts des immer größeren Anteils alter Menschen. Die sitzen selbst bei 24 Grad Raumtemperatur noch im dicken Strickpullover da.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

18° ist ziemlich krass. Selbst in dicken Klamotten würde ich dann auf Dauer frieren. Und mit Hanschuhen kann ich schließlich nicht arbeiten.

Ich habe meine Wohräume auf 21° eingestellt und bin da schon mit dickem Pullover unterwegs, mein Lebensgefährte zieht 23° vor, sonst fühl er sich nicht wohl.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Danke für die Antworten, ich wartete noch auf ein "18°C ist unmenschlich"  . Es ist nur ein Beispiel für die mangelnde Kompromissbereitschaft. Jeder hat für sich eine wichtige Ausnahme, jeder möchte sich nicht einschränken. Der eine kann ohne tägliches Fleisch nicht leben, der zweite will genüsslich Benzin abfackeln und der dritte muss dreimal im Jahr in den Urlaub fliegen.

Und genauso argumentieren alle in der Welt. Zu regeln ist es nur über den Preis, aber dann kommen sofort wieder die Stimmen, das die "Bonzen" weiter verschwenden können und die Armen leiden sollen. Einen Tod müssen wir sterben. Und der einfachste Weg ist jener, keine Veränderung zu erwirken, weil die Auswirkungen eh erst in 50 bis 100 Jahren eintreten wollen. Wen interessiert das heute. Wir fahren mit 200 km/h gegen die Mauer und keiner möchte bremsen, weil langsam fahren zu viel Einschränkung ist. 

Warten wir ab, ob die Erde irgendwann intelligentes und verantwortungsbewusstes Leben hervorbringt.


----------



## Poulton (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das hat nichts mit irgendeiner "_mangelnden Kompromissbereitschaft_" zu tun, sondern das der Mensch ein Minimum an Umgebungstemperatur braucht in Räumen, in denen er sich aufhält. Ich verweise dazu gerne auf die Technischen Regeln für Arbeitsstätten (ASR): https://www.verdi-bub.de/service/pr...m_arbeitsplatz_was_koennen_beschaeftigte_tun/


> [...]
> In Sozialräumen wie Pausen-, Bereitschafts- und Sanitärräumen sollen  mindestens +21 Grad Celsius vorherrschen, in Waschräumen mindestens +24  Grad Celsius.
> [...]



Und ja: Ich halte Menschen, die wollen das nur noch maximal 18 Grad sein dürfen, schlicht und ergreifend für Menschen mit höchst zweifelhafter Einstellung.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Diese Temperaturgeschichte ist ein guter Punkt zum streiten. Jedes fühlt doch ganz anders. Mein alter Herr ist noch mit Kohleofen aufgewachsen und der friert selbst bei 16 Grad nicht.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge auch 20 Grad, liegt aber nicht zuletzt daran, dass ich niedrigen Blutdruck habe und  selbst bei den zwanzig schon immer kalte Hände und Füße. Bei über zwei Metern Körperlänge sind meine Glieder hakt auch entsprechend lang und bieten mehr Angriffsfläche für die Kälte. 
Klar könnte ich auch bei 18 Grad leben, aber es wäre konstant unangenehm. 
Bei mir ist es schon mein Leben lang so, dass ich wenn überhaupt nur einmal täglich das Örtchen aufsuchen brauche. Ich habe fast nie Durst und trinke deshalb zu wenig. Meist beschränkt sich meine komplette Flüssigkeit'szunahme auf einen Kaffee am Morgen und einen Schluck aus der Milchflasche am Abend.

Kann ich deshalb allen anderen zumuten das ebenso leben zu müssen? Ich denke eher nicht. Dabei ist es für mich das natürlichste überhaupt. An meinem Beispiel mit den Kilometern siehst du wie ich funktioniere. Morgens nur einen Kaffee, dann ins Auto und nach Bremen. Dort beschäftigt also keine Zeit für Toilette, Essen, trinken, oder dergleichen. Wieder ins Auto und fünf Stunden durchgehend fahren, ohne Pausen, essen, trinken, rauchen (Nichtraucher, steht stellvertretend für Genussmittel und Ablenkung), oder dergleichen. Dann wieder beschäftigt dort und anschließend den Weg zurück. In der ganzen Zeit habe ich nicht einmal Pause machen müssen, essen, trinken, oder wohin. Das fällt mir also wirklich sehr sehr leicht und es ist für mich vollkommen unverständlich warum andere diese Dinge brauchen. Trotzdem nehme ich mir nicht das Recht heraus anderen zu unterstellen sie würden sich nicht einschränken wollen.
Jeder Mensch hat unterschiedliche Veranlagungen und eine andere Erziehung. Einfach einem ganzen (gemischten) Volk eine bestimmte Temperaturen auszudrücken mag vielleicht Energie sparen, ist aber kompletter Unfug. Was soll denn jemand mit Herkunft aus einem Land dass im Winter noch 30 Grad hat machen? Der steht bei 25 Grad schon mit drei Jacken und Handschuhen in der Hütte. Soll der dann noch eine Jacke und ein weiteres Paar Handschuhe anziehen und damit dann den Gasherd anmachen? Wer haftet dann für seinen Tod, den der etwaigen Nachbarn und Feuerwehrmänner, sowie den Unkosten? Das Beispiel ist nicht einmal überspitzt gemeint, sondern einfach möglich! Sind tausende erfrorene Rentner und kranke wirklich hinzunehmen, damit später keiner an zu viel Hitze stirbt? Das ist vollkommen unlogisch. Damit diese Menschen nicht an der Kälte leiden, Könnte man ja Wärmedecken nehmen. Diese verbrauchen aber wieder Energie, welche wieder ungesund fürs Klima produziert werden muss.

Irgendwie kommen mir solche Vorschläge immer etwas halbgar vor.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@interessierter User: 

Ja, so argumentiert die Welt. Man wird sich nicht freiwillig massiv einschränken wenn die negativen Konsequenzen nicht unmittelbar fühl- und absehbar sind. So ist der Mensch. Jahrmillionen von Evolution haben uns zu dem gemacht, was wir sind. 

Es ist sinnlos, das mit Argumentation bekämpfen zu wollen. Entweder Zwang (dann muss der Diktator aber völlig selbstlos und in purem Interesse der Allgemeinheit agieren - viel Vergnügen bei der Suche) oder es wird nicht passieren. 

In so fern gebe ich Dir absolut recht: Die Menschheit wird auf die Nase fallen und sie sich mehr als nur blutig schlagen. Aber ich glaube auch, dass sie sich am Ende nicht so ohne weiteres unterkriegen lässt. Ein paar bleiben übrig und es bleibt spannend, was sich daraus entwickeln wird - auch wenn wir das leider nicht erleben werden. 

Bis dahin werden wir den Luxus ausschöpfen, so lange es uns die Umstände ermöglichen. Sich darüber aufzuregen und über die Dummheit des Menschen zu klagen, ist zwar angemessen und nachvollziehbar - aber letztlich vergebene Liebesmüh.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich hoffe, in meinen bewusst polarisierenden Beiträgen niemanden angegriffen zu haben. Es geht mir gar nicht um bestimmte feste Einschränkungen und erst recht nicht darum, irgendwem der hier Schreibenden vorzuwerfen, wie er sich verhält. Das hat alles seine Berechtigung und jeder von uns sieht die Notwendigkeit bei bestimmten Energieverbräuchen. Warum z.B. verbrenne ich mit Genuss Benzin auf Rennstrecken? Weil ich es mir leisten kann 

 Es geht darum, dass wir in den Industrienationen mit völliger Selbstverständlichkeit unseren Komfort hinnehmen. Wir werden es vermutlich schaffen, ohne nennenswerte Einschränkungen unseren Energieverbrauch zu dritteln, so als Daumenwert. Aber diesen unseren Lebensstil wollen auf lang oder kurz alle Menschen in der Welt und darum wird der Gesamtenergieverbrauch an fossilen Energieträger weiter und erheblich steigen. Es gibt moralisch keine Möglichkeit, dass zu verhindert, es gäbe nur Zwang, Druck, Krieg. Und das wird nicht passieren.

Natürlich stirbt weder der Mensch aus, noch wird das Leben von der Erde vertrieben, weil es irgendwann in 300 Jahren  4°C bis 8°C wärmer werden wird. Aber es wird teuer werden, sehr teuer für uns Menschen und es wird in einigen Regionen erhebliches Elend bringen. Wir als Art haben auch die Eiszeiten überlebt, die Neandertaler allerdings besser als wir, aber es ging. Aber würde irgendwer so leben wollen, wenn wir schon 18°C Raumtemperatur für unerträglich halten? 

Ich sehe als Vergleich immer das Leben im römischen Reich mit all seinem Luxus und seinen Annehmlichkeiten, zumindest für die oberen 10%, und vergleiche es mit der Zeit nach der Völkerwanderung. Aber alles war auf Raubbau ausgelegt. Die Römer haben z.B. halb Spanien abgeholzt, die Folgen davon treffen uns heute noch. 

Mit dem Zerfall des Reiches ging Rückfall in der Kulturentwicklung um ca. 1000 Jahre einher. Und ähnliches droht uns meiner Meinung durch den anthropogenen Klimawandel. Genauso, wie das römische Imperium über hunderte Jahre zerfiel und es bis ins 14te Jahrhundert mit Byzann eine Restoase der alten Herrlichkeit gab, genauso wird die westliche Welt in den nächsten 300 Jahren extreme Federn lassen müssen. Wir verlieren, nicht die ärmsten in der Welt, denn die haben nichts, was ihnen genommen werden kann.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es ist doch nicht zuletzt auch eine Frage der Grundeinstellung zu bestimmten Lebensumständen. Wie du schon sagst, es wird zukünftig Einschränkungen fordern. In letzter Instanz auch stärkere als es jetzt nötig wäre. Jedoch sieht es wie folgt aus: Jetzt einschränken, oder später einschränken, es bleibt aber ein einschränken. Genau das ist das Problem. Wem will man das verkaufen? Beziehungsweise wie will man den Leuten dies verkaufen, denen so eine Umstellung schwerer fällt als anderen? Allein schon finanziell? Du hast wenn ich mich nicht irre schon Anlagen auf dem Dach und generierst Energie und Geld für ein Elektroauto. Was ist aber mit denen die sich allein schon so eine Anlage nicht leisten können? Also allgemein betrachtet. Die die mit ewig alten Kisten, teilweise sogar noch ohne Airbags unterwegs sind und für neue Reifen oder kleinere Reparaturen schon Kurzkredite aufnehmen müssen. Mal eben ein Elektroauto ist da nicht drin. Der Umbau der Infrastruktur würde auch Jahre dauern und selbst wenn derartiges umgesetzt würde, würden sich die Preise deutlich von den jetzigen abheben und damit wieder die Taschen der eben genannten Schicht leeren. 

Ich gebe jedem recht der meint das ginge nur mit Druck von oben. Die oben werden aber bezahlt von der Industrie. Die will weiter Autos verkaufen. Also wird das nicht passieren.

Die Leute müssten also freiwillig umschwenken und das kann sich der Großteil nicht leisten.

 PS: ich denke jeder der hier auch was beiträgt ist auch reif genug andere Meinungen distanziert betrachten zu können. Polarisiert hin oder her. Gäbe es keine Diskussion, gäbe es auch kein dazulernen.


----------



## QUAD4 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@ interessierterUser
lustig das du den club of rome anspricht. einer der einflussreichsten thinktanks auf die politik und somit auf das leben der menschen. diese suspekten kreaturen die sich in diesen thinktanks befinden wollen am liebsten alles kontrollieren. gleichzeitig sind die gründer und diese vordenker im thintank die superreichsten der welt. denen gehören banken, chemie/pharma-konzerne, ölkonzerne, medienkonzerne und natürlich die politiker. hier mal ein paar zitate aus dem club of rome:

*
„Globale Nachhaltigkeit verlangt das bewusste Streben nach Armut, reduziertem Ressourcenverbrauch und der Festlegung des Niveaus der Sterblichkeitskontrolle.“ Professor Maurice King

“Würde man der Gesellschaft billige und genügend Energie geben, wäre dies das selbe, wie einem beknackten Kind ein Maschinengewehr zu geben.” Prof. Paul Ehrlich, Stanford University

“Die große Gefahr für den Planeten sind Menschen: Es gibt zu viele, ihnen geht es wirtschaftlich zu gut und sie verbrennen zu viel Öl.”

“Meine drei Hauptziele wären die Reduzierung der Weltbevölkerung auf 100 Millionen weltweit, die Zerstörung der industriellen Infrastruktur zugunsten der Wildnis, die dann mit all ihren Spezies auf der gesamten Welt zurückkehrt.“ Dave Foreman, co-founder Earth First!

„Die Erde hat Krebs und der Krebs ist die Menschheit.“ Club of Rome, Manking at the Turning Point

„Eine Gesamtbevölkerung von 250 – 300 Millionen Menschen, ein Rückgang um 95 % der heutigen Zahlen, wäre ideal.“ Ted Turner, Gründer von CNN und einer der größten Spender der Vereinten Natinen

„…das daraus resultierende Ideal einer nachhaltigen Bevölkerung ist daher mehr als 500 Millionen Menschen aber weniger als eine Milliarde.“ Club of Rome, Goals of Mankind

“Wenn ich wiedergeboren würde, dann würde ich mir wünschen als Killervirus auf die Erde zurückzukehren um das menschlichen Bevölkerungsniveau zu reduzieren.“ Prince Philip, Duke of Edingburgh, Patron of the World Wildlife Fund

“Die Auslöschung der menschlichen Rasse dürfte nicht nur unausweichlich sein sondern auch eine gute Sache.” Christopher Manes, Earth First!

“Wenn wir keine Desaster ankündigen, wird uns auch keiner zuhören.” Sir John Houghton, first chariman of IPCC

“Es ist egal was wahr ist, wichtig ist nur, was die Menschen glauben was wahr ist.“ Paul Watson, co-founder of Greenpeace
*

uvm.

diese geisteskranken, moralisch total behinderten kreaturen sind sowas von menschenfeindlich. sie wollen nicht nur alles kontrollieren sondern auch noch am liebsten die menschen alle umbringe und sowas findeste auch noch gut?! haha, einfach nur zum lachen. wenn du auch noch im kontext behauptest dich mit der materie 40jahre zu beschäftigen wirken deine aussagen noch lächerlicher.

*“Meiner Ansicht nach, nach 50 Jahren Dienst im System der Vereinten Nationen, gibt es die dringende und absolute Notwendigkeit einer ordentlichen Weltregierung. Es gibt keinen Hauch eines Zweifels daran, dass das aktuelle poltische und wirtschaftliche System nicht mehr angemessen ist und zur Ende der Evolution des Lebens auf diesem Planeten führen wird. Wir müssen daher unbedingt und umgehend nach neuen Wegen Ausschau halten.“ Dr. Robert Muller, UN Assistant Secretary General*

das lustigeste ist dann wenn vollidioten meinen das die New World Order eine verschwörungstheorie sei. dabei sprechen diese leute selber davon.
diese leute wollen eine weltregierung, mit einem weltgeld (am besten digital), einer weltreligion uvm. alles zentralistisch natürlich, diktatorisch, planwirtschaftlich = sozialistisch usw. 

diese ganze rettet die umwelt klimadebatte ist ein betrug an die ganze menschheit. man braucht sich nur in kommunistischen ländern umzugucken wie katastrophal umweltschutz aussieht dann weiss man was auf uns zukommt.


hier mal ein artikel vom 22/09/2014 zur "konferenz für climate engineering" 2014. hier werden die zusammenhänge nochmal deutlicher 
UN-Klimagipfel: Erst abzocken, dann Klima hacken

man achte auf das dazugehörige bild wer alles dabei ist und wer das finanziert:
http://recentr.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/klimakonferenz-400.jpg
so ein zufall aber auch. der club of rome ist dabei, dann der staat aka bpb (bundeszentrale für politische umerzieung)   und natürlich das propagandablatt für pseudointelektuelle, der spiegel, ist auch dabei  
uvm.


ein super vortrag wie die politik die wirtschaft in deutschland zerstört mit ihrer grünen politik die eigentlich nix für die menschen bringt. ganz zu schweigen von planeteretten  muss echt immer lachen wenn die leute den müll auch noch glauben.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uweam4dfZrg


> Klaus Ermecke (KE Research) stellt im Sportpark Altdorf am 4. Juni 2014 auf Einladung der PDV Nürnberg eine grundsätzliche Analyse der deutschen Energiepolitik vor.
> 
> www.ke-research.de/downloads/Konzeptnebel.pdf
> 
> Die skandalöse Energiepolitik ruiniert den Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland. Die Industrie wandert ins Ausland ab, wo massiv neue Kohlekraftwerke und AKWs gebaut werden. Die Kinder und Erwachsenen werden mit Hilfe von Steuergeldern indoktriniert und glauben, dass der grüne Obrigkeitsstaat mitsamt Planwirtschaft unsere Welt vor dem Hitzetod retten werde.



*"Ich bin gerade dabei und sammele Hinweise darauf, wieviel Geld aus den verschiedensten STAATLICHEN Töpfen jedes Jahr für Öko-Propaganda ausgegeben wird. Die Größenordnung sehe ich derzeit bei 20 Mrd. Euro (pro Jahr! - das wäre fast dreimal soviel wie die Einnahmen aus der Stromsteuer!). Deshalb sind Auftritte von Öko-Aposteln auch in den meisten Fällen technisch sehr gut inszeniert." - Klaus Ermecke*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIo6YgYVXao
Energie ist Leben - Wer macht sie zu teuer? 
Energieverfügbarkeit macht uns frei und hält uns lebendig. Die Energiewende macht Leben zu teuer und Freiheit unmöglich.


das ist mal ein geiles video. wunderbar zu sehen wie die klimaretter NULL ahnung haben 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDf7yMjNL8I


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ...diese geisteskranken, moralisch total behinderten kreaturen sind sowas von menschenfeindlich...


Du machst es Dir mit Deiner Bewertung ein klein wenig zu einfach. Lies Dir die plakativen Thesen der einzelnen Protagonisten noch einmal in Ruhe durch, versuche zu verstehen, worum es ihnen im Kern geht, und berücksichtige, wer es sagt. Wenn z.B. Ted Turner, als Inbegriff des ungebildeten Amerikaners von 250 MIllionen Menschen redet, dann meint er Menschen mit einem Lebensstil wie in den USA. Man könnte auch 8 Milliarden Afrikaner als Basis nehmen, wie sie gerade leben, und hätte denselben Ressourcen-Verbrauch.

Das Problem scheinst Du immer noch nicht sinnvoll analysiert zu haben. Wie willst Du, ohne das Problem verstanden zu haben Ursachen finden und im dritten Schritt Lösungen? Nochmal für Dich, Fragen wie über FCKW, CO2 Ausstoß, leerfischen der Meere, Ölabbau in der Arktis, Ausbeutung von marinen Methanhydrat- und Manganknollenvorkommen sind Fragen, die nur weltweit gelöst werden können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich ja auf Elektroautos gehofft, die bisher aber enttäuschen.



Das wirst du auch weiterhin enttäuscht bleiben. Wir sind noch sehr weit davon entfernt, einen praktisch einsetzbaren Akku mit der Energiedichte eines Benzin- oder gar Diesel-Verbrennungsmotors zu entwickeln. Für lange Strecken ohne Nachlademöglichkeit und ohne elektrifizierte Straßen sind Elektroautos erst dann eine interessante Lösung, wenn wir europaweit einen Überschuss an sauberer Energie haben, die wir stationär nicht mehr nutzen können. Und selbst dann (also in vermutlich 200 Jahren) bleibt abzuwarten, ob ein Akkuauto die bessere Alternative zu liquid-to-gas oder Brennstoffzelle sind.

Aber mal eine andere Frage, auch aus rein gesamtgesellschaftlicher Sicht:
Was machst du beruflich, dass so viele Fahrten über so lange Strecken erforderlich sind (was ja zudem eine sehr geringe Zeit für die eigentliche Arbeit mit sich bringt)?
Nach meiner Beobachtung sind das fast immer Aufgaben, die sich genauso gut per Videokonferenz und Fernwartung erledigen lassen würden. Bislang sind mir nur extrem wenige Personen begegnet, bei denen es materiell wirklich nötig ist, sich mehr als die 2-20 km vom Wohnort zu entfernen, die problemlos mit Rad und ÖPNV organisierbar wären. Ein extrem großer Teil des Pendlerverkehrs geht auf Fahrten zurück die nur nötig sind, weil irgend eine Manager der Meinung ist, dass seine Untergebenen besser im Mausschubsen sind, wenn er ab und zu zur Tür reinguckt... 




Poulton schrieb:


> Heikle Sache, vorallem angesichts des immer größeren Anteils alter Menschen. Die sitzen selbst bei 24 Grad Raumtemperatur noch im dicken Strickpullover da.



Mangelnde Bewegung alter Menschen und daraus resultierender Muskelschwund ist allgemein ein großes Problem. In Bezug auf das Raumklima lässt sich das aber sehr gut baulich lösen, denn für derartige Personen sind auch aus körperlichen und sozialen Gründen angepasste Wohnkonzepte empfehlenswert, bei denen man mit entsprechender Dämmung deutlich höhere Temperaturen energetisch günstig bereitstellen könnte. 18 °C (was nicht unbedingt toll, mit Pulli aber durchaus erträglich ist) schafft man in vernünftig isolierten Häusern auch ganz ohne Heizung, da muss man nicht unbedingt als kälteempfindlicher Mensch in den unsanierten Altbau ziehen.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Es ist doch nicht zuletzt auch eine Frage der Grundeinstellung zu bestimmten Lebensumständen. Wie du schon sagst, es wird zukünftig Einschränkungen fordern. In letzter Instanz auch stärkere als es jetzt nötig wäre. Jedoch sieht es wie folgt aus: Jetzt einschränken, oder später einschränken, es bleibt aber ein einschränken. Genau das ist das Problem. Wem will man das verkaufen? Beziehungsweise wie will man den Leuten dies verkaufen, denen so eine Umstellung schwerer fällt als anderen? Allein schon finanziell?



Die meisten Leute geben mehr als genug für Dinge aus, die den Verbrauch unterm Strich steigern. Da müsste man imho massiv korrigieren - parallel gibt es natürlich auch allgemein das Grundproblem, dass finanzielle Möglichkeiten extrem unfair verteilt sind. Aber wenn man feststellt, dass 20% der Bevölkerung zu wenig haben (weil 2% viel zu viel haben), um dringend benötigte Maßnahmen umzusetzen, dann lautet der nächste Schritt nicht ein aussetzen der Maßnahmen, sondern eine Änderung der Verteilungsregeln. Einfacher Mechanismus um beides umzusetzen wäre z.B. eine Verlagerung der Abgabenlast von Arbeitnehmerseitigen Lohnennebenkosten auf Energieverbrauch. Derzeit wird man in Deutschland dafür bestraft, wer Geld verdient (oder auch Jobs schafft), und subventioniert wer Kohle oder Kerosin verbrennt. Und Überraschung: Das führt zu mehr Verbrauch und weniger Arbeitsplätzen.

Nehmen wir, ohne deine Antwort abzuwarten, deinen Job: Offensichtlich erachten es deine Auftrags-/Arbeitgeber als wichtig, dass jemand mit deinen Fähigkeiten in halb Deutschland erscheint. Dieses Ziel kann man entweder erreichen, in dem man eine Person und sehr viele Reisekosten bezahlt, oder in dem man mehrere Personen und keine Reisekosten bezahlt. Solange Energie billig und Arbeit teuer ist, wählt man ersteres - aber dass dem so ist, ist eine rein politische Entscheidung. Und die derzeit gewählten Politiker sagen ganz klar: Energieverbrauch ist geil!

(Was aber stimmt: Über kurz oder lang geht es um verzicht. Da gibt es nichts schönzureden. Der durchschnittliche Deutsche verbraucht rund das vierfache dessen, was einem durchschnittlichen Bewohner dieses Planeten zusteht. Wenn diese Form von Ausbeutung und Schädigung enden soll, dann geht das nur in dem man aus eigener Überzeugung aufhört, sich selbst als Übermensch zu definieren, dessen Komfort über alles geht.)


----------



## Cleriker (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Eigentlich bin ich Maschinenbautechniker. In dem bisherigen Unternehmen war ich eigentlich zuständig für die Arbeitsplanung. Dabei hätte man das meiste tatsächlich per Ferndiagnose machen können. Da es sich aber um ein Logistikunternehmen handelt, gab es quasi keine richtige Technik. Jede der 56 Niederlassungen europaweit hat immer externe Unternehmen beauftragt. Das hatte zur Folge dass bei mir Mails mit Kostenübernahmeanträgen, oder dergleichen eingingen die sich nicht richtig nachvollziehen ließen, sondern es kam auch vor dass ich wegen irgendwelchen Gründen tatsächlich mal dort vorbei schauen musste und überrascht feststellen durfte dass die von mir gewährten 40.000 für die Sanierung der Aufenthaltsräume überhaupt nicht dafür genutzt wurden. Tja und irgendwann ist mir da mal der Kragen geplatzt und ich habe den Niederlassungsleiter vor der gesamten Belegschaft lang gemacht. Das fanden wichtige Personen so imposant, dass ich vorsprechen durfte. Man wusste wohl nicht dass ich eigentlich süß dem Handwerk komme und mich mit der Arbeit und auf Baustellen auskenne. Na und plötzlich war ich auch für die Überwachung von Bauvorhaben und Änderungen, sowie der Umsetzung von Zertifizierung'smaßnahmen und internen Regelungen und Vorgaben zuständig. Jedenfalls lief das dann irgendwann so, dass ich z.B. nach Bremen gerufen wurde um die Fertigstellung eines Umbaus abzunehmen, dann nach Völklingen um dem unfähigen Technik-Verantwortlichen dort den Kopf zu waschen und selbst etwas zu reparieren (für das er mehrere tausend und drei Tage Arbeit veranschlagt hat). Von da aus dann kurz in Dortmund (auf dem Weg) eine kurze, unangekündigt Sichtprüfung und wieder nach Hause.
Klar würde sich das meiste auch anders regeln lassen, Aber wie du schon meintest. Kostengegenüberstellung! Hätten manche Niederlassungen/Personen/externe Unternehmen und dergleichen nicht dauernd den Drang Gelder im Nichts verschwinden zu lassen, wäre es meinen Chefs die viele Fahrerei meinerseits nicht wert gewesen.

Zum Januar wechsele ich aber das Unternehmen und bin eigentlich mehr im Büro und weniger unterwegs. Jedoch beinhaltet auch dieser Job, dass ich öfters, spontan, längere Strecken mit dem Auto zurücklegen werde. Dort bin ich im technischen Vertrieb und muss mir vor Ort anschauen was der Kunde für Probleme/Wünsche hat und schon grob abschätzen was realisierbar ist. Das ist dann aber bedeutend weniger Fahrerei als bisher.


----------



## QUAD4 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Problem scheinst Du immer noch nicht sinnvoll analysiert zu haben. Wie willst Du, ohne das Problem verstanden zu haben Ursachen finden und im dritten Schritt Lösungen? Nochmal für Dich, Fragen wie über FCKW, CO2 Ausstoß, leerfischen der Meere, Ölabbau in der Arktis, Ausbeutung von marinen Methanhydrat- und Manganknollenvorkommen sind Fragen, die nur weltweit gelöst werden können.



du scheinst immernoch nicht das problem erkannt zu haben. das problem sind nicht CO2, FCKW, Ausstoß usw. zu sein sondern moralisch behinterte kreaturen die in machtpositionen sind durch ihr unmengen von geld einfluss haben auf auf politik und medien die wiederrum die bevölkerung terrorisieren mit BLA um sie zu kontrollieren indem ihnen ******** in die köpfe setzt. du scheinst nicht zu verstehen was wir von kontrollfreaks regiert werden.


hättest dir mal die videos angeguckt von leuten die ahnung von der materie haben dann würdest du nicht immerwieder den selbe bullshit reden.

aber hiernochmal, extra für dich https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIo6YgYVXao

du kommst mit vor wie diese greenpeaceaktivistin die absolut NULL ahnung hat, lässt sich aber wunderbar einspannen. sowas nenn ich nützliche idioten. sorry, geht nicht anderes.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDf7yMjNL8I


----------



## padme (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@Quad
bei dir habe ich leider das Gefühl, dass du dich irgendwo zwischen deinem Leben benachteiligt fühlst.

Wenn dir die Politik und das Machtgefüge auf der Welt gegen den Strich geht, dann steh auf, beweg dein Arsch vom Computer weg, und bring etwas da draussen in Bewegung, anstatt hier nur You-Tube Videos zu verlinken.

Denn Videos hochladen, in Foren rumstänkern, sich im Internet hinter Pseudo Nicknames verkriechen kann jeder, aber seine eigene Komfortzone vor dem heimischen PC verlassen, und wirklich aktiv für Veränderung eintreten zu wollen, gelingt nur den wenigsten.
Also steh auf, und mach was, setz den Stachel da an wo es weh tut, hier auf PCGH brauchst du keine Überzeugungsarbeit leisten.


----------



## Pittermann (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Sehe ich genauso.
QUAD4, gehe hinaus in die Welt und räume mit den Kontrollfreaks auf! Du hast den Durchblick. Du weißt als einziger, wie der Hase zwischen Politik und Wirtschaft hin- und herläuft. Du lässt Dir nichts einreden!
Worauf wartest Du noch? Die dumme Masse wartet doch nur darauf, vom Joch der Mächtigen erlöst zu werden!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ...aber hiernochmal, extra für dich https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIo6YgYVXao


Aha, Alexander Benesch, aha.....
Ein Rattenfänger, der mit seiner Pfeife leichtgläubige Menschen einfängt. Aber er
lebt gut davon. Darum macht es solchen Schwachsinn...

Das wurde heute beschlossen, nicht viel bis gar nichts, wenn man im Detail nachliest ...
UN beschließt Welt-Klimavertrag: Historisches Abkommen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wohl eher letzteres.
- Man ist sich einig, dass man keinen Klimawandel möchte
- Man ist sich einig, dass Emissionen korrekt angegeben wird
_Ende_der_Beschlüsse_

Ganz ehrlich: Das ist noch weniger, als ich befürchtet habe. Es gibt keine Roadmap, keine einzige festgeschriebene Zusage, nicht einmal mögliche Mechanismen, über die ausgewürfelte, unzureichende Ziele implementiert werden sollen. Stattdessen hat man den unbrauchbaren Stand der Dinge, den man schon vorher hatte, auf ein weiteres Dokument geschrieben. Nettoergebnis des Gipfels für das Weltklima sind somit die durch die Durchführung des Gipfels entstandenen Emissionen...



@Cleriker: Okay, vor-Ort-Abnahmen in Bau und Maschinenbau sind tatsächlich etwas, was auch langfristig Ortsbesuche verlangen wird. Aber bei vernünftiger Planung sollte das Tages- und meist auch Monatsgeschäft eigentlich von Personen in der Region/auf Montage erledigen lassen. Große Meilensteine, die von jemandem mit einem Verantwortungsbereich von der Größe Deutschlands nebst einiger kleiner Nachbarn persönlich abgenommen werden, sollten nur wenige Mal im Jahr vorkommen, was verbrauchstechnisch kein inakzeptables Problem ist. Alles andere wäre imho ein Zeichen von schlechter Personalplanung bzw. von inkompetenten Personal auf den unteren oder mittleren Führungs- und Kontrollebenen.


----------



## QUAD4 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aha, Alexander Benesch, aha.....
> Ein Rattenfänger, der mit seiner Pfeife leichtgläubige Menschen einfängt. Aber er
> lebt gut davon. Darum macht es solchen Schwachsinn...
> 
> ...



bei dir sindsowieso alle rattenfänger nicht nicht deinem weltbild angehören. es wäre schön wenn die weltenretter die welt mit ihrem erarbeitetem geld retten und nicht mit dem geld anderer.
der benesch hat die sendung gefilmt und verdienen tut er nix. oder hat er geld von dir verlangt damit du das video sehen kannst?

aber du kannst dir auch dieses video angucken https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC4A6AgUZJ8&list=FL3cmEfpy4XED7YYEe69nIMA&index=3
hier ist der benesch nicht dabei.

im übrigen betreibt benesch eine eigene informationsplattform die auch geld und zeit kostet. seine zuseher abonieren seinen kanal freiwillig und per geld wenn sie keine seiner sendungen verpassen wollen. FREIWILLIG. ich hoffe du weisst was das heisst. NICHT so wie der staat der den menschen per gesetz&zwang das geld aus der tasche zieht und imm gleichen atemzug sie belügt. über die privaten konzernmedien bruacht man glaube ich nicht mehr reden. da stecken die supereichen eugeniker aus club of rome & co. mit ihren milliarden die die gehirne der menschen zurecht waschen 

du kannst ja auch mal eine informationssendung machen kostenlos. was kostet eigenltich recherche, equipment und personal usw.? und was ist mit den serverkostet und traffickosten? von der zeit ganz zu schweigen?  ist das kostenlos und wie lange lässt sich sowas tragen wenn man qualität will? traumtänzer wie du leben bestimmt nur von luft und liebe oder wie? 
benesch hat das jahrelang kostenlos gemacht und macht das teilweise immernoch über seine artikel. ein abo für seine sendung kostet jährlich 48€ und gleichzeitig finanziert er sich über seinen outdoor shop wo noch bücher und paar andere nahrungsergänzugsmittel verkauft werden. ...und das alles auf FREIWILLIGER basis. was kostet eigentlich staatsfernsehen jährlich? der rundfunkbeitrag kostet jährlich 17,50x12= *210€* und dann wird man auch noch mit propaganda und terror berieselt. und was ist mit den restlichen steuern in den staat verpulver werden ohne einen vertrag und garantie auf eine gegeleistung. versuch doch mal beim staat zu kündigen weil du seine aufgezwungenen "leistungen" nicht mehr haben willst!!  benesch sendung kannst du jederzeit kündigen bzw. sein abo nicht kaufen. er zwingt sich dir auch nicht auf.

du bist ne lachnummer......

dem schmiergel artikel kann man nur das entgegnen  
Vier unbequeme Fakten über die globale Erwärmung auf den Schautafeln zur COP21
fazit: nur die klimamodelle sehen eine klimaerwärmung vorraus nicht die reelen daten  siehe climategate-skandal 

ps. der spiegel wurde immer schlechter. kann mich an einen kleinen artikel erinnern wo auf den climategate skandal hingewiesen worden ist. der artikel war winzig. leider hab ich davon kein foto gemacht und ich weiss auch nicht mehr welche ausgabe es war. erstaunlich das sowas drinne stand von den manipulirten temperaturen von den wissenschaftlern.

scheinst auch nicht im kontext zu verstehen das banken und ölkonzerne eine zusätzlich nebeneinnahmequelle haben mit den co2 zertifikaten. sie verdienen jetzt sogar geld mit lügenpapieren. da braucht man nicht mal mehr nach öl bohren oder die druckerpresse anwerfen. man verkauft nichtmal ein produkt. unglaublich der ganze ausmaß des betrugens. zusätzlich drückt man die jeweiligen wirtschaften nach unten und presst das ganze in eine postindustrielle zeit. das wierderum resultiert in mehr armut. aber das kapierst du gar nicht oder weigerst dich wehement.




padme schrieb:


> @Quad
> 
> Wenn dir die Politik und das Machtgefüge auf der Welt gegen den Strich geht, dann steh auf, beweg dein Arsch vom Computer weg, und bring etwas da draussen in Bewegung, anstatt hier nur You-Tube Videos zu verlinken.
> 
> ...



wenn die meisten aber vor youtube sitzen und in foren bzw. in der "komfortzone" sitzen bin ich alleine da draußen 
im übrigen leisten andere hier ihre überzeugungsarbeit in die falsche richtung und diese muss auch richtig gestellt werden bzw. einen gegenpol haben 

wenn das so einfach wär dann wären viele schon auf der straße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> bei dir sindsowieso alle rattenfänger nicht nicht deinem weltbild angehören.


Richtig erkannt, entweder arbeitet man wissenschaftlich, oder es ist Humbug. Der antrophogene Klimawandel ist wissenschaftlicher Konsens über alle Fachbereiche, die sich damit beschäftigen. Wenn man die erdrückenden Belege anzweifelt, sollte man es mit stimmigen und validen Daten sowie nachvollziehbaren Berechnungen machen, aber nicht damit, wilde Behauptungen in den Raum zu schmeißen.

Eine klare Frage an Dich. An welcher Stelle liegt Deiner Meinung nach ein Fehler vor? Du hast jetzt ja tausende von Stunden Videos gesehen und kennst die einzig richtige Wahrheit. Dann zerlege jetzt bitte Stück für Stück mit Deinen Worten, an welcher Stelle die bisherige Theorie falsch ist und warum. Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, ob youtube schauen zwei Diplomstudien ersetzten kann und wlche wahnsinnigen neuen Erklärungen für die aktuelle Erwärmung Deiner Meinung nach die relevantesten sind.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ... was kostet eigenltich recherche, ...


Universitätsbibliotheken  sind kostenlos, für jeden. Geh einfach hin, hol Dir einen Ausweis und  lies die erdrückenden Belege der Geologen, Biologen, Chemiker, Physiker,  Geografen, Geophysiker, Meteorologen, Landwirte, Meeresbiologen, ..... Du wirst dazu tausende wissenschaftliche Arbeiten finden, von den meisten unentgeltlich erledigt, oder bei Promovierenden in der Regel mit einer 1/4 oder 1/2 Stelle. Besuch z.B. diese Universität einfach mal. Da kann man hinfahren und sich alles erklären lassen. Hier findest Du zwei seriöse Anlaufstellen:   
GEOMAR - Helmholtz-Zentrum für Ozeanforschung Kiel 
https://www.awi.de/

Wer auf Youtube dagegen Massen ansprechen will, macht das der Klicks wegen, dafür gibt es Werbegelder,  und zwar erheblich. YouTube zahlt Nutzern bis zu fünf Euro pro 1.000 Aufrufen. Die ganzen Verschwörungsfritzen leben davon, heizen die Stimmung an, behaupten wirres Zeug, kommen ins Fernsehen und verkaufen Bücher. Was meinst Du, auf welcher Basis diese absurden Geschichten zur Mondlandug oder zum Einsturz des World Trade Centers passieren? Es geht ums Geldverdienen. Bei der Wissenschaft ist das anders. 
Youtube-Millionäre: Top 10 der Youtuber, die am meisten verdienen


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

du schreibst immer wieder deinen mainstream hin. du hast gar keine meinung. da brauch ich nur das tv einzuschalten und das seh ich exakt das was du wiedergibst. ich hab bereits alles schon nachvollziehbar genug dargestellt. du hast nur ein problem damit oder willst bewusst desinformieren.

warum retten denn die weltenretter nicht mit ihren eigenen geld die welt?
warum den klimawandel stoppen? das klima hat sich schon immer verändert. willst du auch kinder daran hindert zu wachsen? ist ebenfalls ein "wandel".

du gehst null auf die zusammenhänge zwischen politik, geld, wissenschaft und manipulation ein. NULL. entweder hast du keine ahnung oder verschweigst es. genauso wie der mainstream.

keiner der youtuber der die videos gemacht hat die ich verlinkt habe hat millionen damit verdient. die youtuber die die millionen verdienen, verdienen sie mit quatsch. da kann ich auch rtl2 gucken. läuft den ganzen tag nur müll.

zeig doch bitte einen verschwörungsfritzen der die millionen verdient hat? ich kenne keinen sorry.

DU GEHST NULL AUF DIE SACHEN EIN DIE ICH POSTE. DU SCHREIBST EXAKT DAS SELBE WIE DER MAINSTREAM.

du gehst NULL ein drauf das wettermanipulation betrieben wird durch geoengineering. alles längst offziell.

du erklärst keinen einzigen zusammenhang. NULL kommt von dir. NULL.


----------



## Pittermann (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn Dir die Diskussion hier nicht passt, warum gehst Du nicht einfach?


----------



## Cleriker (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich darf doch bitten. Jemanden zu fragen warum er nicht präzise antwortet ist noch lange kein Grund jemanden zum gehen zu bewegen. Hier hat jeder die gleichen Rechte und deine Frage, egal ob nachvollziehbar oder nicht, kann eher als Provokation ausgelegt werden als alles was er schrieb und gehört damit weniger hier her. Soll dir jetzt auch jemand diese Frage stellen?

@topic

Ich bin echt enttäuscht von der Konferenz und von der Presse. Überall wird es so aufgemacht als wäre bewegendes geschehen, aber in Wirklichkeit... Stillstand. Echt schlimm.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich bin echt enttäuscht von der Konferenz und von der Presse. Überall wird es so aufgemacht als wäre bewegendes geschehen, aber in Wirklichkeit... Stillstand. Echt schlimm.



Das finde ich auch so erschreckend.
Die Medien bejubeln inzwischen nur noch Nebensachen und interessieren sich kaum noch für Kernsachen. 
Dass da am Ende nichts bei rumkommen wird, ist auch vorprogrammiert, da es keinerlei Strafen für das Überschreiten der Vorgaben geben wird.
Eine "freiwillige Selbstkontrolle" hat noch nie funktioniert.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das Ergebnis ist genauso sinnvoll wie die Obergrenze für Flüchtlinge, es steht auf dem Papier, aber Strafen gibt es nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

An dieser Stelle muss man sich tatsächlich mal Gedanken über unsere "Nachrichten" machen. Normalerweise wäre das ein gefundenes Fressen und die sollten die Unterzeichner dieser Konferenz die nächsten Wochen mit Fragen löchern und Stellungnahmen fordern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich bin echt enttäuscht von der Konferenz und  von der Presse. Überall wird es so aufgemacht als wäre bewegendes  geschehen, aber in Wirklichkeit... Stillstand. Echt schlimm.


Es  wurde der Wille formuliert, dass etwas getan werden MUSS. In Zeiten, in  denen sonst weiterhin behauptet wurde, dass es gar keinen antropogenen  Klmawandel gibt, sind noch nicht vorbei. Die Republianer werden selbst  diesen ersten zarten Vertrag, der uns dazu verpfichtet "geeignete  Massnahmen zu treffen", wieder kassieren. Dann haben wir gar nichts.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> du schreibst immer wieder deinen mainstream hin. du hast gar keine meinung.


Seit wann ist Wissenschaft Mainstream? Wenn es so wäre, würden wir in glückleichen Zeiten leben, aber der Anteil der Esoteriker nimmt täglich zu. Wem sonst kann man das Geld so gut aus der Nase ziehen, weil sie Kupferringe tragen oder Magnetpads am Kopfkissen festmachen, das Wasser verwirbeln und Medikamente bis zur nachweisgrenze verdünnen.

Nein, ich halte es mit fundierten Ergebnissen aus wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen. Die versteht nicht jeder, dazu bedarf es etwas Mühe und etwas Vorwissen, aber der Abiturstoff reicht in der Regel zum groben Verständnis. Was Du im Fernsehen siehst, ist die sehr vereinfachte und oft dezent falsche Sicht der Dinge. Geh in eine Bibliothek und such Dir ernste Schriften zum Thema. Dann kannst Du jedes Wochenende eine Dissertationsschrift (Doktorarbeit) zum Thema lesen. Und irgendwann, wenn Du auf dem Wissenstand jener Menschen bist, die mit Inbrunst vom antrophogenen limawandel reden, können wir fundiert reden.

Zu Deinen Fragen:
_1.  "warum retten denn die weltenretter nicht mit ihren eigenen geld die welt?"_
Es geht darum, dass alle WENIGER verbrauchen, Du sollt Geld sparen. Andere können DEINE Emissionen nicht neutralisieren.

2.  " warum den klimawandel stoppen? das klima hat sich schon immer verändert.  willst du auch kinder daran hindert zu wachsen? ist ebenfalls ein  "wandel"."
Weil durch den Klimawandel unsere Basis für das wirtschaftlich erfolgreiche Leben genommen wird. 
- Aktuell sterben ca. 90% der Arten aus, nicht nur wegen des Klimawandels, vor allem wegen unserer allgemeinen Verschmutzung, die Folgen sind ungewiss, führen aber vermutlich zum Kollaps der Bioshäre
- Aktuell verlagern sich Klimazonen rasant,  Folgen ungewiss
- Aktuell erhöht sich der Meeresspiegel: Folgen sind Verlust von fruchtbaren Küstenzonen
Was hat das mit dem Wachstum von Kindern zu tun?




QUAD4 schrieb:


> du gehst null auf die zusammenhänge zwischen politik, geld, wissenschaft  und manipulation ein. NULL. entweder hast du keine ahnung oder  verschweigst es. genauso wie der mainstream.


Weil Naturwissenschaft keine Politik ist. Zuerst schaft die Wissenschaft die Basis für Entscheidungen. Die Politik macht daraus dann irgendwas. Wir reden hier in diesem Thema darüber, dass der aktuelle Klimawandel durch das CO2 des Menschen, durch Abholzung, Flächenversiegelungen, etc. entsteht. Das bestreitest Du. Darum geht es. Nicht ob Land  A eine höhere Energiesteuer als Land B hat. Darum geht es hier nicht, auch nicht, ob das EEG in der aktuellen Form sinnvoll ist, das ist auch ein anderes Thema. Das man weltweite Probleme aber weltweit angehen muss, sollte Dir klar sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich darf doch bitten. Jemanden zu fragen warum er nicht präzise antwortet ist noch lange kein Grund jemanden zum gehen zu bewegen.



Wenn jemand, der keine Argumente und/oder Fragen zum Thema eingebracht hat (sondern nur eine bunte Mischung aus Beleidigungen und "Lügenpresse"-Mantra) sich über mangelnde Antworten beschwert, ist das sehr wohl ein Anlass. Denn "ignorieren" ist eigentlich noch die freundlichste Art und Weise, auf eine derartige Form von Dikussionsunbereitschaft zu reagieren.




Cleriker schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle muss man sich tatsächlich mal Gedanken über unsere "Nachrichten" machen. Normalerweise wäre das ein gefundenes Fressen und die sollten die Unterzeichner dieser Konferenz die nächsten Wochen mit Fragen löchern und Stellungnahmen fordern.



Was sollen die Medien denn damit bitte schön machen? Klimawandel ist der breiten Masse scheiß egal (dafür haben nicht zuletzt auch die Medien gesorgt), also per se ein schlechtes Thema. Und Leute, die weder die Antworten haben noch den Willen, irgendwas dazu zu sagen, Fragen an den Kopf zu schmeißen, führt auch nur zu lächerlichen Aufnahmen von Reportern die mit einem nutzlosen Mikro hinter Politikern herrennen.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es  wurde der Wille formuliert, dass etwas getan werden MUSS. In Zeiten, in  denen sonst weiterhin behauptet wurde, dass es gar keinen antropogenen  Klmawandel gibt, sind noch nicht vorbei. Die Republianer werden selbst  diesen ersten zarten Vertrag, der uns dazu verpfichtet "geeignete  Massnahmen zu treffen", wieder kassieren. Dann haben wir gar nichts.
> 
> 
> Seit wann ist Wissenschaft Mainstream? Wenn es so wäre, würden wir in glückleichen Zeiten leben, aber der Anteil der Esoteriker nimmt täglich zu. Wem sonst kann man das Geld so gut aus der Nase ziehen, weil sie Kupferringe tragen oder Magnetpads am Kopfkissen festmachen, das Wasser verwirbeln und Medikamente bis zur nachweisgrenze verdünnen.
> ...



Also mal ehrlich... Erst wenn er Doktorarbeiten liest die nur dann mit eben jenem Titel geehrt werden, wenn sie anderen nach Nase sind, willst du mit ihm reden? Ich kann es mir vermuten, Aber genau das meint er wohl mit Mainstream. Wie viele Menschen kannst du aufzähle die ihren Doktor dadurch erhalten haben, sich den Meinungen der Prüfer entgegen zu stellen? Wenn du wirklich denkst dass die erfolgreiche Vergabe von Doktortiteln ausschließlich von einem faktisch korrekten Inhalt abhängt, wirkt das auf mich etwas blauäugig. Wäre es so hätten so manche Menschen keinen. Die in den letzten Jahren bekanntgegeben Fälle von unrechtmäßig erhaltenen Titeln ist da ja noch der Tropfen auf einen heißen Stein.

Zu 2. 
"...vermutlich zum Kollaps"
- aha. Also keine sicheren Daten, sondern nur ein Bauchgefühl ohne Fakten. (bewusst überspitzt) Was müsste passieren um es wissenschaftlich geltend zu machen? Wir müssten es geschehen lassen und belegen. Genauso gut (aber unwahrscheinlich) könnte sich alles ganz anders ergeben und andere Lebensstrukturen schaffen.

verschieben der Klimazonen und Verlust von bestehenden Küstenregionen
- beides bedeutet aber auch neue ertragreiche Regionen. Neuordnung politisch-wirtschaftlicher Gegebenheiten.

Das ist ganz klar nicht ausschließlich was negatives.

__________

Ich bin zwar auch schon lange einer von denen die sich eher für die Umwelt einsetzen, aber ich sehe eben sich nicht ängstlich in die Zukunft. Aus den Informationen die ich bisher aufgenommen habe, Kann ich kein deutliches und unumstößliches Bild einer schlechten Zukunft zeichnen. Was spricht dagegen wenn die Pole wieder frei sind? Gegen einen "neuen", grünen Kontinent? Sonst wollten doch auch immer alle im Süden Urlaub machen. Jetzt wirds noch weiter südlich warm, ist es auch wieder nicht recht (Ja, ich sehe das auch mit Humor).

Wer sagt denn, dass der Zustand auf den wir zusteuern nicht sogar ein neues Ideal sein könnte? Das wissen wir nicht. Ja, wir sollten versuchen es nicht unnötig zu beschleunigen. Hier stimme ich mit dir vollends überein. Das was danach kommt, sollte man aber nicht ausblenden. 

Ich für meinen persönlichen Teil finde viel wichtiger sich darauf gefasst zu machen dass sich das Klima wandelt, als den Blick krampfhaft nur auf die Zeit davor zu richten. Irgendwann in der Zukunft wird vielleicht mal ein Geschichtslehrer den Kindern erzählen dass wir hunderte von Jahren versucht haben das Klima aufzuhalten und es wird denen vorkommen wie uns, wenn wir von vergangenen Kulturen lesen, die die Sonne anbeteten und Opfer gebracht haben, völlig sinnlos.

Ich versuche mal es auf ein Beispiel herab zu brechen:
Wir alle kennen die Jahreszeiten. Frühjahr, Sommer, Herbst und Winter. So wie aus Sekunden, Minuten werden und aus Minuten Stunden usw. verhält es sich auch mit dem Klima. Ich denke dass diese Zeitspanne zwischen einer Eiszeit und der nächsten nicht mehr ist als von einem Winter zum anderen. Nur sind wir Eintagsfliegen denen das lang vorkommt. Vielleicht braucht unser Planet Diese Zyklen zur Regeneration. 

Ich finde wir sollten die Wälder schonen und die Meere sauber halten, ja. Ich denke aber auch, dass wir uns global eher diesen sich wandelnden Klimazonen anpassen sollten, anstatt dagegen anzukämpfen.


----------



## MaxRink (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Aka Holland, die malediven usw.will eh keiner, lasst die ruhig absaufen.
Das ist zwar polemisch aber eigentlich ein TL;Dr der hinteren Hälfte deines Textes


----------



## Cleriker (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Eher aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. So wie du das hinstellst, Klingt es als könnten wir das ohne weiteres verhindern.

Sollte dem so sein, wüsste ich gern wie!? Ich selbst finde die Lösung dafür nämlich nicht.

Selbst wenn wir es schaffen sollten die Erwärmung durch unsere bisherigen Verursacher komplett einzustellen, bleiben spätestens und am Ende unterm Strich noch die Menschen die immer mehr werden und so pragmatisch das auch klingt, Jeder für sich eine kleine Heizung darstellt. Die Erde unterliegt laut bisherigen Erkenntnissen gewissen Zyklen und diese müssen wir verstehen und meistern lernen. Nur dann haben wir eine dauerhafte Chance (denke ich).


----------



## MaxRink (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Könnten wir sehr wohl, wir ( also die gesamtmenscheit) wollen nur nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Dann sag uns bitte wie!!! Wenn du Dr Messias bist der die Lösung kennt, dann raus damit, bitte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich... Erst wenn er Doktorarbeiten liest


Gibt es eine bessere Quelle für Wissen? Es ist immer fundierter, nachprüfbarer und stimmiger, als irgendwelche Thesen bei Youtube.
Wieviele naturwissenschaftliche Arbeiten werden angezweifelt? Bisher sind es geisteswissenschaftliche. Arbeiten zum Klimawandel
basieren  immer auf dem Erheben von Daten. Die sind transparent einsehbar.  Wenn Du natürlich die Arbeit der Leute anzweifelst,
was bleibt dann noch als Basis für unser Wissen? 



Cleriker schrieb:


> .
> "...vermutlich zum Kollaps"
> - aha. Also keine sicheren Daten, sondern nur ein Bauchgefühl ohne Fakten. (bewusst überspitzt) Was müsste passieren um es wissenschaftlich geltend zu machen? Wir müssten es geschehen lassen und belegen. Genauso gut (aber unwahrscheinlich) könnte sich alles ganz anders ergeben und andere Lebensstrukturen schaffen.


Es sind Prognosen. Wenn ich Dir jetzt ins Knie schieße, was passiert dann? Vermutlich fährst Du dann nicht Auto, hast nicht den vorgesehen 
Unfall, also ist es positiv. Wir bringen zur Zeit jedes Ökosystem extrem durcheinander. Es wird neue Gleichgewichte geben, natürlich, aber
für uns bedeutet das erheblichen Aufwand. 




Cleriker schrieb:


> .
> verschieben der Klimazonen und Verlust von bestehenden Küstenregionen
> - beides bedeutet aber auch neue ertragreiche Regionen. Neuordnung politisch-wirtschaftlicher Gegebenheiten.
> 
> Das ist ganz klar nicht ausschließlich was negatives.


Genau wie Kriege, ist immer etwas gutes dran ... 




Cleriker schrieb:


> .Ich bin zwar auch schon lange einer von denen die sich eher für die Umwelt einsetzen, aber ich sehe eben sich nicht ängstlich in die Zukunft. Aus den Informationen die ich bisher aufgenommen habe, Kann ich kein deutliches und unumstößliches Bild einer schlechten Zukunft zeichnen. Was spricht dagegen wenn die Pole wieder frei sind? Gegen einen "neuen", grünen Kontinent? Sonst wollten doch auch immer alle im Süden Urlaub machen. Jetzt wirds noch weiter südlich warm, ist es auch wieder nicht recht (Ja, ich sehe das auch mit Humor).


Stell Dir einfach nur vor was passiert, wenn wir die Bienen zum Aussterben bewegen. Und das ist nur die Spitze. 
Wir haben etwas lebenswertes, auf das wir angepasst sind. Und jetzt würfeln wir einmal ganz doll. Kann gut gehen,
 oder kann so richtig in die Hose gehen. Es geht nicht um Panik, weil wir kaum etwas mitbekommen werden. Es geht
darum, dass wir unseren Enkeln extremen Ärger machen. Wir regen uns schon über das bisschen Kernkraftmüll 
unserer Eltern und Großeltern auf.  Und das ist ein "Hasenfurz" ggenüber den Kosten, die auf uns zukommen.


----------



## MaxRink (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann sag uns bitte wie!!! Wenn du Dr Messias bist der die Lösung kennt, dann raus damit, bitte.


Es gibt genügend hinreichend genaue Klimamodelle aus denen du die Bedingungen ableiten kannst, was eintreten muss, damit Folge x nicht eintritt


----------



## Cleriker (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Eben nicht. Da stehen Dinge drin wie, wenn wir dies und das schaffen, steigt die Temperatur eventuell nur um X Grad, statt um Y. Mehr aber auch nicht. Diese Modelle sind kaum besser als die Wettervorhersage für morgen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*




Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann sag uns bitte wie!!! Wenn du Dr Messias bist der die Lösung kennt, dann raus damit, bitte.


Hallo Cleriker,

in einer Simulation ist es extrem einfach den Verbrauch von ÖL, Kohle und Gas auf null zu setzen. Das sind die Lösungen. Real umsetzen lässt sich das natürlich nicht, weil sich niemand bewegen will und weniger Komfort ertragen wird. Der Primärenergieverbrauch wird meiner Meinung nach eher weiter steigen, weil Länder wie Indien industrialisiert werden. Jetzt stell Dir noch ein zweites China vor, in dem 1,3 Milliarden Menschen langsam auch unseren Komfort wollen.

Das Problem unserer Lebensstils ist weniger die Emission von 500 Millionen Europäern, dass würde die gesamte Welt gerade so  hinbekommen, aber wir leben etwas vor und 8 Milliarden Menschen wollen auch so leben und sagen genau wie wir "Was interessiert mein persönlicher geringer Ausstoß, und es gibt doch gar keinen anthropogenen Klimawandel."

Wir sind keineswegs dabei, unseren Verbrauch zu senken, wie Europäer verlagern nur die Primärenergieverbrauch ins Ausland. Darum verbraucht. Die Lösung ist die massive Verstärkung des Ausbaues der EE. Uns in Deutschland würde das irgendetwas von 2-4 Billionen Euro kosten, und wie wären weitestgehend unabhängig von Energieimporten. Das entspricht ungefähr unseren  Staatsschulden. Das Geld hätte man also besser verwenden können. Wir haben 8 Billionen Guthaben in der Bevölkerung. Es wäre also ein einfaches, es umzusetzen.

Der Rest der Welt hat weniger freie Mittel und wird es nicht schaffen. Die werden in Ruhe weiter fossile Brennstoffe verbrauchen


----------



## Cleriker (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das habe ich weder erfragt, noch bestritten, oder? Ich finde es nett, dass du dir abermals die Mühe machst und eine Situationsbeschreibung postest. Was aber passiert wenn man in diesen Simulationen alle Verbraucher auf Null setzt? Die Bevölkerungsdichte steigt weiter und auch die Temperatur steigt weiter. Nur eben nicht so schnell. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.

Dein letzter Punkt ist das größte Problem in meinen Augen! Selbst die die sich nicht fürs Thema interessieren würden vermutlich zahlen, gezwungen, Aber sie würden. So wie sie auch jede andere Art des zur Kasse gebeten werdens immer akzeptiert haben. Von diesem Reichtum liegt das meiste nur leider nicht schön verteilt, sondern bei ein Paar besonders betuchten. Wie willst du eine Gemeinschaftliche Investition umsetzen? Die einzig denkbare Lösung wäre es zu machen wie bei den Kitas. Nach Einkommen. Aber welcher Politiker, der von diesen Paar betuchten gelenkt wird, sollte das durchdrücken?

So lange es keine einfache Antwort auf diese Frage gibt, ist 99 Prozent unserer Gedanken zu diesem Thema verschwendete Mühe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> [...] So lange es keine einfache Antwort auf diese Frage gibt, ist 99 Prozent unserer Gedanken zu diesem Thema verschwendete Mühe.


Darum schrieb auch ganz am Anfang, dass ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass sich an dem Verbrennen von fossilen Energieträgern etwas ändern wird. Wir zetteln heute einen Umweltkrieg an, die Auswirkungen zahlen andere später, aber wir haben den Nutzen. Der Mensch ist nun mal, abgesehen von wenigen Ausnahmen, nicht selbtlos, darum wird hemmungslos weiter verbraucht werden.

Wenn es eine einfache Lösung gäbe, wäre sie längst umgesetzt. Das Öl ist weniger das Problem, davon gibt es gar nicht so viel. Aber die Kohlemengen in der Erde sind ziemlich groß. Wenn wir die auch verbrennen, wird es sehr unangenehm werden. Aber wie hieß es auch früher schon "Die nachfolgenden Generationen werden Lösungen für das Poblem finden." Oder auch nicht ....


----------



## Cleriker (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl du beziehst dich schon wieder darauf, dass es Menschen gibt denen die Verschmutzung/Ausbeutung egal ist. Es ging vielmehr darum dass selbst wenn wir alle das gern wollen, es an der Verteilung der Kosten scheitern wird. Dieses von dir soeben gepostete versteht der User von letztens als Mainstream (und ich gerade auch). Ich frage wie du das finanzielle Aufteilen der Kosten bewältigen würdest und du antwortest damit, dass wenn wir Kohle verbrennen, es noch düsterer wird! So funktioniert Politik. Jemand stellt klare Fragen und die Antwort ist nichtssagend, hat man schon tausendfach gelesen und gehört und hat vor allem, nichts mit der Frage zu tun. Genau deshalb habe ich ihm teilweise Rückendeckung gegeben. Einfach immer nur darauf schimpfen dass die Menschen es ja nicht anders wollen, und halbgares Zeug verbreiten (enfach mit 2 Billionen umrüsten auf EE), dann aber nicht erklären wie das umgesetzt werden kann/sollte. [du kannst dir überhaupt nicht vorstellen wie sehr m,ich das gerade aufregt, ausgerechnet von jemandem der hier damit argumentiert hat andere sollen sich mehr Mühe machen wenn sie mitreden sollen] 

Diese ganzen Infos die du hier bisher gebracht hast sind für jedermann allgegenwärtig. Man wird Tag und Nacht, konstant damit bombardiert. Was fehlt ist aber eine klar strukturierte Lösung! Wenn du ebenfalls nicht in der Lage bist einen für alle beteiligten gleichermaßen fairen Plan zur Umsetzung zu liefern, dann unterlasse es bitte ab sofort! anderen vorzuhalten sie würden sich keine Mühe geben, beziehungsweise nichts ändern wollen. Sollte ich dir einfach vorwerfen warum du nicht die Entwicklung der Sonnenflecken verhinderst? Nein, auch wenn mich das langfristig stört. Ich bin mir einhundertprozentig sicher, dass du dazu nicht in der Lage bist, also denke ich nicht eine Sekunde darüber nach es von dir zu fordern. Du jedoch machst das Gegenteil.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn wir weiter so viele Fische aus dem Meer holen, wird das ganze Ökosysteme ich Schieflage geraten, wie man im Victoriasee, wenn auch auch aus anderen Ursachen sehen kann.
Das wird kurzfristig die größeren Probleme verursachen als der Klimawandel.

Radikale Frage: Ist es wirklich negativ wenn durch den Klimawandel Menschen sterben?
Es mag seine das unsere Erde nicht überbevölkert ist, aber in ihrer aktuellen Verteilung ist sie es.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl du beziehst dich schon wieder darauf, dass es Menschen gibt denen die Verschmutzung/Ausbeutung egal ist.


Was hindert Menschen daran, sparsam zu leben. Vergleich, um ein heute noch lebbares Extrem zu nutzen,  den Energie-Verbrauch von Nonnen und Mönchen mit dem Durchschnitt der Gesellschaft. Und dann sollte sich jeder für sich überlegen, was wirklich notwendig ist. Aber ich weiss, ich bin sowas von links grün versifft ... 



turbosnake schrieb:


> [...] Radikale Frage: Ist es wirklich negativ wenn durch den Klimawandel Menschen sterben?[...]


Schlimm für wen? Für den Sterbenden sehr, für die Kultur vermutlich belastend, der Erde ist das extrem egal


----------



## Cleriker (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Jetzt reagier bitte nicht zickig. Ich hab mich wieder etwas beruhigt inzwischen. Natürlich hindert sie nichts daran, das behaupte ich doch auch nicht, oder? Also warum bitte entgegnest du mir diese Frage? 

Zu der extremen Frage und deiner überheblichen und spöttich einfachen Antwort:
Ich habe mit sieben Jahren das erste mal in meinem Leben jemanden sterben sehen, meine Urgroßmutter. Danach im Laufe der Zeit mal ein paar Haustiere und andere Menschen und mir dann Gedanken dazu gemacht. Mit etwa elf Jahren war dann meine Mutter durch Krebs an der Reihe. Alle haben getan als wäre sonst was passiert, aber wir hatten (im Gegensatz zu anderen) fast zwei Jahre Zeit uns damit auseinander zu setzen. Das habe ich damals auch für mich allein getan. Irgendwo zwischen meiner Oma und meiner Mutter wurde mir unsere Endlichkeit bewusst und ich habe verstanden dass das was wir variieren können das Jetzt ist. Situationen zu beurteilen und der Situation entsprechend zu handeln. 
Jetzt mal meine Frage an dich:
Woher nimmst du die absolute Gewissheit, dass es für JEDEN einzelnen Menschen auf der Welt etwas schlimmes wäre zu sterben? Was lässt uns denn sonst sterben? Die Zeit und eventuell Krankheiten, aber im großen Ganzen ist es die Natur! Wenn diese Natur nun beschließt die Klimazonen neu zu ordnen ist das in meinen Augen nichts anderes als wenn ein Sturm einen Fahrradfahrer in den Graben stoßt und dieser sich unglücklich den Kopf aufschlägt. Wo bitte sollte deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied liegen. Ich für MEINEN PERSÖNLICHEN Teil habe überhaupt kein Problem mit dem Tod. Für mich ist der genau so akzeptabel wie die für mich ebenfalls unabänderliche Tatsache, dass ich essen muss um weiter zu leben. Wir sind verbrennungsapparaturen, nichts anderes. Unsere Maschinen ebenso und ich denke dass es einfach der Gang der Dinge ist, dass die Welt sich verändert. Mal mehr und mal weniger drastisch. Wer sein Leben lang vor sich hin lebt und sich selbst nicht mit seiner Sterblichkeit und der allem andern um sich herum auseinandergesetzt hat, der ist gemeingefährlich und unendlich dumm! Ich ufere aber erneut aus.

Wie sieht seine Lösung der Kostenverteilung aus und wie setzt man diese um? Wie erklärt man ohne Kriege zu entfachen anderen Ländern und Kulturen, dass sie sich dem zu beugen haben? Zudem erneut weil es vielleicht unter meinem Text untergegangen ist: Woher nimmst du das Recht zu entscheiden was jemandem das eigene Leben bedeutet?
Antworte doch einfach mal direkt und ohne allgemeingültige Floskeln auf diese schlicht und unmissverständlich formulierten Fragen, bitte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> ...Woher nimmst du die absolute Gewissheit, dass es für JEDEN einzelnen Menschen auf der Welt etwas schlimmes wäre zu sterben? ....


Es ist etwas anderes, ob ich für mich etwas entscheide und ich alleine die Konsequenzen für mein Handeln tragen muss, oder ob durch meine Taten andere Menschen ein Probleme bekommen. Jeder von uns produziert nur ein Sandkörnchen, mit dem wir andere begraben, weil es aber Milliarden von Sandkörpern sind, begraben wir damit andere Menschen. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> ...Wie sieht seine Lösung der Kostenverteilung aus und wie setzt man diese um?....


- Erbschaftssteuer extrem erhöhen
- stetig steigende Steuer aus fossile Energieträger, z.B. 1 Cent pro Kilowattstunde pro Jahr mehr, das wären ca. 10 Cent pro Liter Öl, die es jedes Jar teurer würde. Kohle ca. 5 Cent pro kg

Das ganz hat natürlich nur Sinn, wenn es weltweit betrieben wird. Dann erklär aber mal saudischen Fluglinien, dass sie pro Liter Kerosin in 50 Jahren 5,-€ Klimasteuer bezahlen sollen. Die lachen sich tod. Die fliegen jetzt schon mit vollen Tanks los, damit sie hin und zurück fliegen können., Für uns selber wäre es ziemlich kostenneutral, weil z.b. Autos mit 2L Verbrauch in der Schublade liegen. Warum werden sie nicht gebaut und nicht verkauft? Weil Benzin zu billig ist.

Der erste Schritt wäre aber, weltweit zu schauen, wofür die Energie genutzt wird und z.B. anstatt der Mehrwertsteuer eine fossile Energiesteuer zu verlangen. Der Verwaltungsaufwand ist derselbe. Dann würden wir z.B. ganz marktwirtschaftlich entschieden können, ob wie wirklich Gemüse aus geheizten Gewächshäusern wollen, oder ob wir wieder das Essen, was gerade saison hat. Weißkohl und Steckrüben sind z.B. jetzt total billig im Handel. Erdbeeren brauche ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Erdbeeren brauche ich jetzt nicht.



Wir leben aber aktuell in einer kapitalistischen Konsum und Wegwerfgesellschaft. 
Niemand will auf was verzichten, egal ob Erdbeeren im Winter oder Seelachs aus der Beringstraße.
Und weil das Kapital die Welt regiert, wird sich daran nichts ändern.
Klimaschutz hin und her, ohne eine vollständige Veränderung der Wertschöpfung und des Handels/Produktion, ohne die Doktrin des ständiges Wachstums, wird niemand sich ernsthaft für die Reduzierung von Treibhausgasen einsetzen.

Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, als der Katalysator eingeführt wurde, was hat sich die Automobilindustrie dagegen gewehrt. Es hieß -- wie immer eigentlich -- dass der Katalysator viele Tausend Arbeitsplätze vernichten wird.
Heute kommt dazu, dass die Medien -- z.B. hier in Deutschland -- in der Regel von zwei Familien gelenkt werden. Springer und Mohn. Die entscheiden, welche Stimmung in Deutschland herrscht.
Die schreiben einen kaputt -- Christian Wulff als Beispiel -- und hieven einen in hohe Lichtungen -- wie Merkel anfangs -- allerdings kriegt sie ihr fett nun auch ab und deswegen hat Miss Teflon auch schon wieder umgeschwenkt und schließt sich nun langsam der Mehrheit der Union an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir leben aber aktuell in einer kapitalistischen Konsum und Wegwerfgesellschaft.
> Niemand will auf was verzichten, egal ob Erdbeeren im Winter oder Seelachs aus der Beringstraße.
> Und weil das Kapital die Welt regiert, wird sich daran nichts ändern.


 Darum wird sich auch nichts ändern. Das ist mir klar. Man kann das Altersfrustration nennen, aber 
 es sind die jungen Menschen, die auf die Straße gehen müssten, es ist ihre Zukunft.  Ich stehe kurz
 vor der Rente, ich trage alles mit, was an Einschränkungen käme, aber eine Selbstkasteiung beginne
 ich nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> ... Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, als der Katalysator eingeführt wurde, was hat sich die Automobilindustrie dagegen gewehrt. ...


Ich war massiv dagegen, weil es Magerkonzepte kaputt machte. Ich halte NOx in der Stadt für weniger schlimm, als CO2 überall. Ohne Kat und mit sauberen Magermix Motoren wäre man vom Verbrauch gut 25% besser. Und anstatt 500,-€ für einen Kat auszugeben, hätte ich verlangt, dass pro Auto ein großer Baum gepflanzt werden muss.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich war massiv dagegen, weil es Magerkonzepte kaputt machte. Ich halte NOx in der Stadt für weniger schlimm, als CO2 überall. Ohne Kat und mit sauberen Magermix Motoren wäre man vom Verbrauch gut 25% besser. Und anstatt 500,-€ für einen Kat auszugeben, hätte ich verlangt, dass pro Auto ein großer Baum gepflanzt werden muss.



Mir ging es nicht darum aufzuzeigen, wie super der Katalysator ist, mir ging es primär darum, aufzuzeigen, dass sich die Automobilindustrie gegen alles wehrt, was Innovation benötigt, Investitionen bedeutet und langfristiges Denken erfordert.
Ich arbeite in der Autoindustrie, ich weiß, dass sie nur groß, schwer und ineffizient kann.
Und solange der Staat den Autokonzernen Milliarden in den Arsch bläst, damit sie Alternative Antriebe entwickeln -- anstatt das aus eigenen Interesse zu machen, Gewinn macht sie ja mehr als genug aktuell, um das zu finanzieren -- passiert da auch nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

So schauts aus! (bezogen auf das letzte von Threshold)

Interessierter User,
bevor du Menschen die nur schwerlich über die Runden kommen eine derartige Steuer aufdrückst, muss die Alternative, also eine flächendeckend ausgebaute Infrastruktur die sich auf dem Land nicht anders verhalten darf als mitten in Berlin, bereits fertig sein. Also woher nimmst du schon vorher das Geld um es in diesen Ausbau zu stecken? Wird das ein staatliches Unternehmen sein wie die Post es mal war, oder wird Lobbyismus betrieben und der Chef eines bestimmten Unternehmens das zufällig Perteimitglied ist, bekommt den zuschlag? Ich finde es gut dass du was erwiedert hast, aber das ist kein vollständiger Plan und momentan von fair für alle Schichten noch weit entfernt. Des weiteren sagst du ja selbst dass es keinen Sinn hat, da man andere nicht dazu zwingen kann z.B. Saudis, oder Chinesen. Also Würde dies so umgesetzt werden, würde das Klima wieder abkühlen und wir könnten die nächsten tausend Jahre einfach unbeschwert weiterleben? Liegt hier vielleicht die Augenwischerei die von manchen angesprochen wurde? Ist das wie der Kampf gegen eine einzige Windmühle bei dem Versuch Holland zu erobern? 

Was deine Sandkorngeschichte betrifft:
Wer begräbt wen? Ungerecht wäre es nur wenn die Verursacher sich vorher in Sicherheit bringen würden. Gegen den Tod ist niemand gefeit und mal als Beispiel: Was wäre ungerecht daran, wenn z.B. die Nordee bei uns einbrechen würde? Sagst du nicht selbst wir gehören zu den großen Übeltätern? Das wäre doch nur fair. Californiens Küsten? Leben da eher die Weltverbesserer, oder die anderen? Wäre es schade drum? So wie du nicht verantwortlich dafür sein möchtest wenn ein Zuhälter aus Amsterdamm mit seinem Hummer absäuft, ist es ebenso ungerecht wenn jemand für alle entscheidet, dass sie sich einschränken müssen. Was ist denn an dem eintreten einer Klimaveränderung das Problem? Manche werden einstecken und andere aufblühen. Soweit noch alles okay. Was ist das Problem am einstecken? Das es unangenehm ist! Was ist das Problem daran jetzt wie verrückt gegen einen Wandel zu kämpfen und die Leute zu gängeln, der sich ja doch nicht aufhalten lässt? Es ist für viel mehr Menschen unangenehm und am Ende vielleicht auch vollkommen nutzlos. Das ist es was mich an dieser Diskussion stört. Damit ein Teil der Menschen nicht zuruckstecken muss, willst du alle Menschen über Jahrhunderte zurückstecken lassen? Das ist deiner Ansicht nach fair? Ich bin um das hier nochmal zu erwähnen ganz klar für den Klimaschutz, beziehungsweise dagegen es unnötig zu verschlimmern. Ebenso bin ich aber auch kein Freund davon mich auf kurzweilige Theorien zu stürzen und die Weltbevölkerung zu knebeln für etwas, das meiner Ansicht nach ja doch passieren wird. Denn das einzige was solche Zwangsmaßnahmen sehr sicher bringen werden sind Kosten für die eh schon Armen. Geh in den nächsten Laden und schau dir an was qualitativ hochwertige LED-Birnen kosten im Vergleich zu den Glühbirnen die du im 20er-Pack für einen Fünfer bekommst. Dann weißt du wen es trifft wenn es heißt "ihr müsst sparen". 

Du meinst es tut sich nichts? Mein erstes Auto war ein Kadett E mit Stufenheck (genannt der ruindgelutschte). Ein Auto mit einem sehr niedrigen CW-Wert. Der hatte 1,6l 75 PS (wenn Wind von hinten kam) und einen Verbrauch von knapp 9 Litern Super.
Jetzt gerade stehen unten ein Vectra GTS mit 3.2V6 Benziner, knapp 230PS und einem Verbrauch von 11 Litern Super und ein Vectra Caravan mit 3.0 CDTI V6, 211PS und einem Verbraucht von 7,5 Litern.
Auf dem Markt gibt es Autos die mit 6 Litern Verbrauch und etlichen hundert PS daher kommen und was sagt uns das? Es sagt und dass die Autos innerhalb von 20 Jahren nur noch ein Drittel an Verbrauch erreicht haben. So erstmal zweischneidig. Einerseits deutlich weniger, andererseits würde mehr gehen. ABER!!! Was bedeutet das für die Unternehmen die mit Sprit ihr Geld verdienen? Diese haben ohne dass sie es ändern können nur noch ein Drittel der Einnahmen. Wie oft siehst du diese Scheichs beispielsweise im Fernsehen rumheulen? Nie! Warum? Weil sie sich bereits seit Jahzehnten um die restlichen wasservorräte der Welt kloppen und untereinander aufteilen. Wenn die Umweltschützer es endlich geschafft haben und Öl und Kohle nicht mehr verbrannt werden, was dann? Dann gehts wirklich ums Überleben! Schlimmer als jetzt. Wie sieht dein Plan dafür aus? Irgendwelche Druckmittel parat die verhindern dass wir um Wasser betteln müssen? Allein um diese Eskapaden nichtig zu machen, würde ein Wandel eher helfen als alles andere.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Interessierter User,
> bevor du Menschen die nur schwerlich über die Runden kommen eine derartige Steuer aufdrückst, muss die Alternative, also eine flächendeckend ausgebaute Infrastruktur die sich auf dem Land nicht anders verhalten darf als mitten in Berlin, bereits fertig sein.


Darum möchte ich nicht mehr die Arbeit besteuern, sondern nur noch den Ressourcenverbrauch. Damit werden Systeme belohnt, die wenig Energie verbrauchen und Systeme bestraft, die viel verbrauchen. Warum sollte man ganz Deutschland mit derselben Infrastrukturdichte überziehen? Wer auf dem Land wohnt, wohnt dort billiger und kann auch mehr für anderes bezahlen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Des weiteren sagst du ja selbst dass es keinen Sinn hat, da man andere nicht dazu zwingen kann z.B. Saudis, oder Chinesen.


Andererseits würde der Druck auf diese Länder steigen, wenn es die letzten sind, die enorme Mengen CO2 ausstoßen. Aber bevor es Druck gibt, müssen wir vorlegen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Würde dies so umgesetzt werden, würde das Klima wieder abkühlen und wir könnten die nächsten tausend Jahre einfach unbeschwert weiterleben? Liegt hier vielleicht die Augenwischerei die von manchen angesprochen wurde? Ist das wie der Kampf gegen eine einzige Windmühle bei dem Versuch Holland zu erobern?


NIemand weiss, was die nächsten tausend Jahre an Unglücken passiert. Ein Supervulkan vernichtet das höhere Leben auf der Erde. Aber zusätzliche Gefahren würden reduziert werden, und ja, es würde ganz langsam wieder kälter. Ob wir allerdings das extreme Artensterben aufhalten, ist fraglich. Auch dazu muss viel mehr passieren.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was deine Sandkorngeschichte betrifft:
> Wer begräbt wen? Ungerecht wäre es nur wenn die Verursacher sich vorher in Sicherheit bringen würden. Gegen den Tod ist niemand gefeit und mal als Beispiel: Was wäre ungerecht daran, wenn z.B. die Nordee bei uns einbrechen würde? Sagst du nicht selbst wir gehören zu den großen Übeltätern? Das wäre doch nur fair. Californiens Küsten? Leben da eher die Weltverbesserer, oder die anderen? Wäre es schade drum? So wie du nicht verantwortlich dafür sein möchtest wenn ein Zuhälter aus Amsterdamm mit seinem Hummer absäuft, ist es ebenso ungerecht wenn jemand für alle entscheidet, dass sie sich einschränken müssen. Was ist denn an dem eintreten einer Klimaveränderung das Problem? Manche werden einstecken und andere aufblühen. Soweit noch alles okay. Was ist das Problem am einstecken? Das es unangenehm ist!


Wir in der gemäßigten Zone machen den meisten Dreck und kommen am besten dabei weg. Holland kann sich 3m höherer Deiche leisten, dritte Weltländer nicht. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Wir verursachen hauotsächlich, leiden müssen vor allem andere.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem daran jetzt wie verrückt gegen einen Wandel zu kämpfen und die Leute zu gängeln, der sich ja doch nicht aufhalten lässt? Es ist für viel mehr Menschen unangenehm und am Ende vielleicht auch vollkommen nutzlos. Das ist es was mich an dieser Diskussion stört.


Auch Du hast die Tragweite nicht verstanden, was passiert, wenn Methanhydrate in verstärktem Maße aus dem Meeresboden aufsteregen. Auch Dir scheint nicht klar zu sein wie die Erde aussehen wird, wenn die Durchschnittstemperatur 5°C liegt. Es gibt dann keine Gewinner.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Damit ein Teil der Menschen nicht zuruckstecken muss, willst du alle Menschen über Jahrhunderte zurückstecken lassen? Das ist deiner Ansicht nach fair?


Ist es fair, heute in Saus und Braus zu leben und nachfolgenden Generationen das Leben extrem zu erschweren? Ich komme aus einer Familie von Waldbauern. Einen Wald legt man für die Enkelkinder an. Das ist irgendwie eine andere Sicht als die heutigen Subjekte, die an Quartalsgewinne denken.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Denn das einzige was solche Zwangsmaßnahmen sehr sicher bringen werden sind Kosten für die eh schon Armen. Geh in den nächsten Laden und schau dir an was qualitativ hochwertige LED-Birnen kosten im Vergleich zu den Glühbirnen die du im 20er-Pack für einen Fünfer bekommst. Dann weißt du wen es trifft wenn es heißt "ihr müsst sparen".


Was Du als arm bezeichnest, halten 90% der Menschen auf der Welt für extrem reich. LEDs sind für jeden gleich billig, weil man damit spart. Die Haltbarkeit ist höher, das bemerkt gerade der Mensch, mit wenig Geld. Und zum Thema Auto, vom 2l Auto sind wie noch so weit entfernt, weil die immer größer werdende Anzahl von 2t Panzern im Straßenverkehr jedes innovative Leichtbaukonzept ad absurdum führen. Ich würde den maxmalen Impuls von Autos beschränken. Dann würde das 2t Auto noch 80km/h fahren, das 1t Auto 160km/h und das leichte Auto mit 500kg 320km/h. Dann, und nur dann, hätte wir eine Chance, dass Fahrzeuge kleiner und leichter würden.

Politik kann ganz einfach sein und wenig kosten, aber die Lobby der Energieversorgungsunternehmen ist zu stark und der Michel zu bequem.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum möchte ich nicht mehr die Arbeit besteuern, sondern nur noch den Ressourcenverbrauch. Damit werden Systeme belohnt, die wenig Energie verbrauchen und Systeme bestraft, die viel verbrauchen. Warum sollte man ganz Deutschland mit derselben Infrastrukturdichte überziehen?


Energie /Strom wird nur physikalisch gesehen nicht verbraucht.
Dazu ist die Energiemenge bei EE so oder so grün, also je mehr Energie man nutzt desto grüner. (Zumindest nach der Werbelogik der Geissens)
Bedeutet dann spielt diese Menge gar keine Rolle mehr.



> Wer auf dem Land wohnt, wohnt dort billiger und kann auch mehr für anderes bezahlen.


Ist mit allen Fahrtkosten wirklich billiger?




> NIemand weiss, was die nächsten tausend Jahre an Unglücken passiert. Ein Supervulkan vernichtet das höhere Leben auf der Erde. Aber zusätzliche Gefahren würden reduziert werden, und ja, es würde ganz langsam wieder kälter.


Wieso setzt du "kälter werden" mit positiv gleich?



> Ob wir allerdings das extreme Artensterben aufhalten, ist fraglich. Auch dazu muss viel mehr passieren.


Ohne zu wissen welche Arten alle auf der Erde leben können wir nicht wissen was neu hinzukommt bzw hinzukommen wird.
Aber das ist auch nur Dariwns "Survival of the fittest", also das überleben der am besten angepassten Art.
Dazu ist die Frage ob diese Tiere eine wichtige Funktion im Ökoystem haben oder nicht.



> Wir in der gemäßigten Zone machen den meisten Dreck und kommen am besten dabei weg. Holland kann sich 3m höherer Deiche leisten, dritte Weltländer nicht. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Wir verursachen hauotsächlich, leiden müssen vor allem andere.


Pech.
Und historisch gesehen passt es zum Europäische Kontinent, da war es nie wirklich besser, wie man in Australien, den USA etc. sehen kann.



> Auch Du hast die Tragweite nicht verstanden, was passiert, wenn Methanhydrate in verstärktem Maße aus dem Meeresboden aufsteregen.


Mich würde interessieren was dann passiert.



> Auch Dir scheint nicht klar zu sein wie die Erde aussehen wird, wenn die Durchschnittstemperatur 5°C liegt. Es gibt dann keine Gewinner.


Die Erde hat einiges durchgemacht, also wird sie auch die 5°C Grad mehr überleben.
Es ist nur für uns Menschen ein Probleme, alle andere Lebenwesen nehmen das einfach hin.



> Ist es fair, heute in Saus und Braus zu leben und nachfolgenden Generationen das Leben extrem zu erschweren?


Welche Generation hat das nicht gemacht?
Da sieht es leider recht duster aus und wohl teilweise so dunkel das man darüber nachdenken sollte die Erde zu verlassen.



> Ich komme aus einer Familie von Waldbauern. Einen Wald legt man für die Enkelkinder an. Das ist irgendwie eine andere Sicht als die heutigen Subjekte, die an Quartalsgewinne denken.


Ein deutscher Wald ist in den meisten Fällen keine Natur, sondern ein künstlich geschaffene Ansammlung von Bäumen.



> LEDs sind für jeden gleich billig, weil man damit spart. Die Haltbarkeit ist höher, das bemerkt gerade der Mensch, mit wenig Geld


Welche LED brennt seit über 110 Jahren? 
Das Glühbirnen nicht so lange halten verdanken wir zB. dem Phoebuskartell.


> Und zum Thema Auto, vom 2l Auto sind wie noch so weit entfernt,
> weil die immer größer werdende Anzahl von 2t Panzern im Straßenverkehr jedes innovative Leichtbaukonzept ad absurdum führen


Nein, das ist nicht der Grund, da es auch gar keine 2l Autos am Markt sind und schon gar keine die ihre Wert außerhalb des NEFZ wirklich erhalten. 
Es geht nur mit so einem extrem Aufwand, das es sich dann nicht mehr lohnt.


> . Ich würde den maxmalen Impuls von Autos beschränken. Dann würde das 2t Auto noch 80km/h fahren, das 1t Auto 160km/h und das leichte Auto mit 500kg 320km/h. Dann, und nur dann, hätte wir eine Chance, dass Fahrzeuge kleiner und leichter würden


Lächerlich, da dies den ganzen Verkehr aufhalten würde und die Unfallzahlen extrem erhöhen würde.
Dazu wäre das schändlich für alle Familien, da nur dann nicht mehr vernünftig in den Urlaub fahren kannst.
Und die Bahn ist in DE dazu keine Alternative.


----------



## Poulton (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist mit allen Fahrtkosten wirklich billiger?


Nicht nur Fahrtkosten. Ortssatzung (Ambiente muss gewahrt bleiben, etc.) und Denkmalschutzauflagen können die Kosten für Sanierungs- und Renovierungsarbeiten in ungeahnte Höhen treiben.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht nur Fahrtkosten. Ortssatzung (Ambiente muss gewahrt bleiben, etc.) und Denkmalschutzauflagen können die Kosten für Sanierungs- und Renovierungsarbeiten in ungeahnte Höhen treiben.


Nur gilt Denkmalschutz auch in Großstädten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich... Erst wenn er Doktorarbeiten liest die nur dann mit eben jenem Titel geehrt werden, wenn sie anderen nach Nase sind, willst du mit ihm reden?



"mit ihm reden" wäre noch ein ganz anderer Punkt. Bislang vertritt er keine eigene Meinung (außer "ALLE MEDIEN SIND LÜGNER"), über die man reden könnte. Er verlinkt nur massenhaft Beiträge, dass man sich stundenlang damit beschäftigt. Da ist es wohl nicht zuwenig verlangt, dass diese Beiträge wenigstens wissenschaftlich abgesichert und so gut es eben geht in peer review Verfahren geprüft wurden? Wenn ich meine Zeit an xbeliebigen Stuss von xbeliebigen Leuten verschwenden möchte, habe ich unterhaltsamere Alternativen zur Auswahl. Hier bin ich für Diskussionen über Argumente anhand von Fakten. Youtubelinks sind keins von den dreien.



> verschieben der Klimazonen und Verlust von bestehenden Küstenregionen
> - beides bedeutet aber auch neue ertragreiche Regionen. Neuordnung politisch-wirtschaftlicher Gegebenheiten.
> 
> Das ist ganz klar nicht ausschließlich was negatives.



Nuklearwaffen schaffen auch Platz für neue Ordnungen. Man kann überall etwas positives sehen.

Manchmal kann man aber zu dem Schluss kommen, dass man gerne einen Teil des alten behalten möchte. Im Falle von "Unsere heutige Zivilisation" bin ich offensichtlich nicht der einzige, der dies so sieht.



> Ich bin zwar auch schon lange einer von denen die sich eher für die Umwelt einsetzen, aber ich sehe eben sich nicht ängstlich in die Zukunft. Aus den Informationen die ich bisher aufgenommen habe, Kann ich kein deutliches und unumstößliches Bild einer schlechten Zukunft zeichnen. Was spricht dagegen wenn die Pole wieder frei sind? Gegen einen "neuen", grünen Kontinent? Sonst wollten doch auch immer alle im Süden Urlaub machen. Jetzt wirds noch weiter südlich warm, ist es auch wieder nicht recht (Ja, ich sehe das auch mit Humor).



Schlechter Witz bei Seite: Die meisten Leute, die ich kenne, denken bei "Urlaub im Süden" an die Kombination Mittelmeer + Klimaanlage + keine körperliche Anstrengung. Nicht an Subsahara + keinen Schatten + Ackern.



> Wer sagt denn, dass der Zustand auf den wir zusteuern nicht sogar ein neues Ideal sein könnte?



Vergleiche einfach mal die Fläche von X Breitengraden entlang des Äquators, die zu unbewohnbaren Wüsten werden, mit der Fläche von X Breitengeraden in Polnähe, die nutzbar werden. Schon das geometrische Wissen eines 3 jährigen reicht aus um Festzustellen, dass eine polwärtige Verlagerung auf einer Kugel mit deutlichen Verlusten einhergeht.

Davon abgesehen beschäftigen sich der Rest der Menschheit neben dir nicht mit "neuem Klima", sondern mit "Klimawandel". Möglich, dass in einigen tausend Jahren ein Zustand erreicht ist, den man dann nettfinden kann und in dem ein-zwei weitere Jahrtausende später etwas schönes aufgebaut wurde. Aber bis dahin liegt ein Übergangszeitraum, der länger ist als die wortwörtliche Geschichte der Menschheit und der global betrachtet alles andere als angenehm wird.



> Ich für meinen persönlichen Teil finde viel wichtiger sich darauf gefasst zu machen dass sich das Klima wandelt, als den Blick krampfhaft nur auf die Zeit davor zu richten.



???
Ich dachte, du wärst mit der Debatte vertraut? "Vor dem Klimawandel" war vor 200 Jahren. Niemand versucht, "das Klima aufzuhalten". Es geht darum, denn Klimawandel so weit zu verlangsamen, dass sich Umwelt und Menschheit daran anpassen können. Selbst die "+2 °C", die man sich mal als Ziel gesetzt und dann vergessen hat, entsprechen in etwa dem Wandel, den wir die letzten 15.000 Jahre hatten - komprimiert auf 150 Jahre.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Erde unterliegt laut bisherigen Erkenntnissen gewissen Zyklen und diese müssen wir verstehen und meistern lernen. Nur dann haben wir eine dauerhafte Chance (denke ich).



Wir verstehen die Zyklen. Sie sind nicht kontrollierbar, ohne das Sonnensystem zu verändern, wovon wir noch weit entfernt sind. Man könnte ihre Auswirkungen auslgeichen und damit ihre Symptome meistern – wenn man in der Lage wäre, die Einflüsse der Menschheit zu kontrollieren.
Genau das versuchen wir gerade oder behaupten das zumindest: Das Verhalten der Menschheit zu meistern.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Da stehen Dinge drin wie, wenn wir dies und das schaffen, steigt die Temperatur eventuell nur um X Grad, statt um Y. Mehr aber auch nicht. Diese Modelle sind kaum besser als die Wettervorhersage für morgen.



"Wenn ... dann X" stimmt als Beschreibung - und ist um Welten besser, als die Wettervorhersage von morgen. (Die ihrerseits um Welten besser ist, als die meisten Leute wahrhaben wollen.)




Cleriker schrieb:


> Das habe ich weder erfragt, noch bestritten, oder? Ich finde es nett, dass du dir abermals die Mühe machst und eine Situationsbeschreibung postest. Was aber passiert wenn man in diesen Simulationen alle Verbraucher auf Null setzt? Die Bevölkerungsdichte steigt weiter und auch die Temperatur steigt weiter. Nur eben nicht so schnell. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.



Ohne fossile Emissionen würde sie deutlich langsamer steigen, ohne Emissionen aus der Änderung von Landnutzung in menschlichen Maßstäben quasi gar nicht mehr. Letzteres ist zugegebenermaßen ein schwieriger Punkt mit Blick auf die Weltbevölkerung, die auch alle anderen Probleme verschärft. Aber nur weil man das weniger Akute von zwei Problemen nicht sofort lösen kann, heißt das nicht, dass man nicht am anderen arbeiten solltest.
Oder erschießt du Personen >120 kg, wenn sie sich den Fuß brechen, weil die ja langfristig eh an Diabetes sterben?




Cleriker schrieb:


> Jetzt mal meine Frage an dich:
> Woher nimmst du die absolute Gewissheit, dass es für JEDEN einzelnen Menschen auf der Welt etwas schlimmes wäre zu sterben?



Woher nimmst du dir das Recht, ihm die Entscheidung über diese Frage zu nehmen?




Cleriker schrieb:


> Was deine Sandkorngeschichte betrifft:
> Wer begräbt wen? Ungerecht wäre es nur wenn die Verursacher sich vorher in Sicherheit bringen würden. Gegen den Tod ist niemand gefeit und mal als Beispiel: Was wäre ungerecht daran, wenn z.B. die Nordee bei uns einbrechen würde? Sagst du nicht selbst wir gehören zu den großen Übeltätern? Das wäre doch nur fair. Californiens Küsten? Leben da eher die Weltverbesserer, oder die anderen? Wäre es schade drum? So wie du nicht verantwortlich dafür sein möchtest wenn ein Zuhälter aus Amsterdamm mit seinem Hummer absäuft, ist es ebenso ungerecht wenn jemand für alle entscheidet, dass sie sich einschränken müssen. Was ist denn an dem eintreten einer Klimaveränderung das Problem? Manche werden einstecken und andere aufblühen. Soweit noch alles okay. Was ist das Problem am einstecken? Das es unangenehm ist! Was ist das Problem daran jetzt wie verrückt gegen einen Wandel zu kämpfen und die Leute zu gängeln, der sich ja doch nicht aufhalten lässt? Es ist für viel mehr Menschen unangenehm und am Ende vielleicht auch vollkommen nutzlos.




Etwas weniger durch die Welt jetten/fahren sollen, ihre Mittel lieber in ordentlich isolierte Häuser statt in den neuesten Jahrgang Unterhaltungselektronik investieren müssen und ihren Strom auf andere Art erzeugen ist "viel unangenehmer", als wenn eine vielfach größere Anzahl von Menschen von Naturkatastrophen aus ihrer Heimat vertrieben und um all ihren Besitz beraubt wird oder an Hungersnöten stirbt???




turbosnake schrieb:


> Energie /Strom wird nur physikalisch gesehen nicht verbraucht.
> Dazu ist die Energiemenge bei EE so oder so grün, also je mehr Energie man nutzt desto grüner. (Zumindest nach der Werbelogik der Geissens)
> Bedeutet dann spielt diese Menge gar keine Rolle mehr.



Die umweltgerecht erzeugbare Menge Strom ist begrenzt und somit wertvoll, die Geissens mögen dein intellektuells Vorbild sein, aber nicht das anderer und Strom alias elektrische Energie wird sehr wohl verbraucht (nämlich meist auf mehr oder minder direktem Wege in thermische Energie umgewandelt, die nun einmal eben kein "Strom" im landläufigen Sinne darstellt).



> Ist mit allen Fahrtkosten wirklich billiger?



Hängt davon ab, wieviel man fährt. Wenn man "auf dem Land lebt", d.h. "auf dem Land" arbeitet, seine Nahrungsmittel "vom Land" bezieht, etc.: Gleicht sich aus.
Die meisten Leute, die "auf dem Land leben" meinen aber eigentlich "in der Stadt leben und dutzende Kilometer entfernt im Grünen wohnen". Da ist viel Fahrtaufwand unvermeidbar - und wenn Fahrtaufwand fair eingepreist wird, ist das für diese Leute halt teuer. Luxus muss man sich leisten können.



> Ohne zu wissen welche Arten alle auf der Erde leben können wir nicht wissen was neu hinzukommt bzw hinzukommen wird.
> Aber das ist auch nur Dariwns "Survival of the fittest", also das überleben der am besten angepassten Art.
> Dazu ist die Frage ob diese Tiere eine wichtige Funktion im Ökoystem haben oder nicht.



Per Definition haben aussterbende Arten keine ausreichende Funktionalität und somit auch keine wichtige für das künftige Ökosystem. Das ist nur eine sentimentale Betrachtungsweise von Leuten, die denken, dass "ausselektiert werden und sterben" etwas schlechtes ist. Solche Leute befürworten z.B. sogar medizinische Maßnahmen zur Verlängerung von schwachem Leben...
Noch jemand hier, der sentimental ist, außer mir?



> Pech.



Leider mein Pech, wenn uns die Klimaflüchtlinge bzw. die einhergehenden Konflikte auf den Leib rücken, die dein Verhalten verursacht hat 



> Welche Generation hat das nicht gemacht?



Je nach Definitionsrahmen ziemlich viele. Im Rahmen "global verfügbare Ressourcen" zumindest das letzte halbe Dutzend.



> Dazu wäre das schändlich für alle Familien, da nur dann nicht mehr vernünftig in den Urlaub fahren kannst.
> Und die Bahn ist in DE dazu keine Alternative.



Als wenn die Mehrheit der deutschen Familien mit irgend einer vierrädigen Maschiene in den Urlaub reisen würde...




turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur gilt Denkmalschutz auch in Großstädten.



Ich bin gespannt, wie du der Nordsee in Amsterdam einen Strafbescheid über beschädigte Altbauten zustellst.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die umweltgerecht erzeugbare Menge Strom ist begrenzt und somit wertvoll,


Nein, die Menge ist unbegrenzt, da wir den Energieträger nicht verbrauchen.
Nur die Menge pro Zeit ist limitiert, da wir nur begrenzt Platz haben. 



> die Geissens mögen dein intellektuells Vorbild sein , aber nicht das anderer und S


Sind sie mit Sicherheit nicht. 



> Strom alias elektrische Energie wird sehr wohl verbraucht (nämlich meist auf mehr oder minder direktem Wege in thermische Energie umgewandelt, die nun einmal eben kein "Strom" im landläufigen Sinne darstellt).


Ich schreib deswegen auch "physikalisch". 
Das es im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch anders ist habe ich nie angezweifelt.



> Hängt davon ab, wieviel man fährt. Wenn man "auf dem Land lebt", d.h. "auf dem Land" arbeitet, seine Nahrungsmittel "vom Land" bezieht, etc.: Gleicht sich aus.


Nein, da man in der Stadt seine Einkäufe ohne Auto erledigen kann, aber auf dem Land unter Umständen erst einige Dörfer weit fahren muss, damit man dort seine Geschäfte erledigen kann.



> Leider mein Pech, wenn uns die Klimaflüchtlinge bzw. die einhergehenden Konflikte auf den Leib rücken, die dein Verhalten verursacht hat


Du meinst das voriger Generationen.
Wir dürfen die Suppe nur mal wieder auslöffeln, wie beim Atommüll.
Dazu üben wir gerade schon wie man sich gegen sowas verteidigen kann.



> Je nach Definitionsrahmen ziemlich viele. Im Rahmen "global verfügbare Ressourcen" zumindest das letzte halbe Dutzend.


Doch einige der letzten Generation hat das Monster Atomkraft erfunden und das die Dinger uns nicht reihenweise um die Ohren fliegen ist wohl eher Glück.
Nur leider lässt sich das Glück nicht auf die Lagerung von Müll übertragen.
Dazu kommen Angriffe mit Napalm und viele weitere Kriege und Massenmorde.




> Ich bin gespannt, wie du der Nordsee in Amsterdam einen Strafbescheid über beschädigte Altbauten zustellst.


Die Frage hatte damit eher wenig zu tun.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ruyven, es ist manchmal echt erfrischend zu sehen wie flach und einfach sich manche die Welt machen.

Wo genau schreibt er übrigens dass die geissens sein Vorbild seien und woher kennst du die? Für mich persönlich liest sich das wie reine Provokation und zeigt deutlich deinen Horizont.

Auf dem Land in Häusern wohnen die vor hunderten von Jahren vollkommen ökologisch gebaut wurden ist also Luxus? Wenn du meinst, dann ist das für dich erstmal so.

Dann hab ich mal eine Frage zu deinem Vorschlag. Wenn diese Menschen alle in die Stadt ziehen sollen und für diese wachsenden Metropolen dann Hektar um Hektar Natur zerstört wird, wie ist das mit deinem Gefühl für Umweltschutz zu vereinbaren? 

Auch interessant ist für mich die Frage welche dritte Welt Länder denn unter der klimatischen Veränderung so leiden und alles verlieren? Soweit ich das aus diesen Modellen sehe, trifft es eher uns als die armen.

Ein Stück weiter oben meintest du noch alle die nicht leiden wollen (unter den Kosten) sollen umziehen und ihre bisherigen Träume und Existenzen wegwerfen. Nun sollen aber plötzlich alle bleiben wo sie sind und andere sollen sich für sie krumm machen? Bist du schon müde, oder wie passt das zusammen?


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wie ist eigentlich die Definition von "Dorf"?
Das ist mir hier noch nicht klar.
Wird das an der Anzahl der Einwohner festgemacht, oder daran, dass es dort weder Bäcker noch Supermarkt oder Tankstelle gibt?
Wer will da denn leben?


----------



## Cleriker (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Was ist das denn für eine dumme Frage da am Ende?

Wer will schon in der Stadt leben? Wer will schon schwarz tragen, oder zum Abendessen einen Wein trinken? Wer mag spritsparer und wer Sportwagen? Das sind einfach unterschiedliche Geschmäcker. 

Was deine erste Frage angeht:
Vielleicht mal das eine, mal das andere und mal beides.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein, die Menge ist unbegrenzt, da wir den Energieträger nicht verbrauchen.


Lies Dich bitte in die beiden Begriffe Energie= Exergie + Anergie ein und dann überdenke, was Du von Dir gibst.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exergie
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anergie

Wenn Du es genau wissen möchtest, musst das hier verstehen. Das ist aber etwas komplizierter und würde den Rahmen dieses Forums sprengen. Die Grenze zwischen Mikroskopischer- und makroskopischer Welt ist fließend. Im Makrokosmos gilt der 2. Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik, in der mikoskopischen Welt der Quanten sieht es aber minimal anders aus. weil es ganz wenige bekannte Mechanismen gibt, in denen z.B. ein Molekühl zwei Phanten mit geringer Energie aufnimmt und ein Quant mit hoher Energie abgibt. Eine technischen Nutzen dieses Effektes gibt es aber noch nicht. Das wäre eine wirkliche "Energiemaschine", die aus wertloser Anergie (z.B. Wärme der Weltmeere) nutzbare Exergie zur Verfügung stellen könnte. Das wäre das, was gemeinhin Perpetuum Mobile genannt wird.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropie



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine dumme Frage da am Ende?


Alle  Menschen, die intensiv am Kulturleben teilhaben möchten, an Theater,  Oper, und Kunst im weiteren Sinne. Das unterscheidet den Menschen vom  Tier und ist für Anthropologen ein wichtiges Indiz ob die Knochen einem Affen zuzuordnen sind, oder einem Menschen. Dazu reichen ein paar Höhlenmalereien, bearbeitete Specksteine ober kunstvoll verzierte Knöpfe. Aber es soll ja Menschen geben, die unsere kulturellen  Errungenschaften ablehnen und lieber in der Wildnis leben.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alle  Menschen, die intensiv am Kulturleben teilhaben möchten, an Theater,  Oper, und Kunst im weiteren Sinne. Das unterscheidet den Menschen vom  Tier und ist für Anthropologen ein wichtiges Indiz ob die Knochen einem Affen zuzuordnen sind, oder einem Menschen. Dazu reichen ein paar Höhlenmalereien, bearbeitete Specksteine ober kunstvoll verzierte Knöpfe. Aber es soll ja Menschen geben, die unsere kulturellen  Errungenschaften ablehnen und lieber in der Wildnis leben.



Oh, habe ich da was getroffen? Das ist das von mir bereits erwähnte Verhalten deinerseits. Du  machst es dir zu einfach! Wusste überhaupt nicht, dass man faul und  kurzwegig mit interessiert gleichstellt! Guck mal auf die Landkarte.  Ziehe ein Dreieck zwischen Münster, Osnabrück und Bielefeld. Von der  Mitte dieses Dreiecks aus kann man sehr gut alle kulturellen Erfahrungen  dieser drei Standorte mitnehmen. Das Angebot nur einer Stadt zeigt da  eher eine gewisse Entwicklungsverzögerung, meinst du nicht? Jetzt ab zum  nächsten Röntgenapparat und schau dir deine Knochen nochmal an, Hasso. 

PS: Wenn du Lust hast vergleiche mal die Entfernungen von meinem ungefähren Standpunkt bis zu den Eckpunkten. Ich habe recht große Probleme mit dem schlafen und wenn ich zuhause bin, gehe ich Abends/Nachts spazieren/laufen. Für gewöhnlich so um die 16-20km. Ich denke ich bekomme durchaus mehr von meiner Umgebung, den Menschen in den Nachbargemeinden und Städten und ihrer kulturellen Entwicklung mit als andere. Falls es bei dir nicht angekommen ist, bin ich zudem beruflich nicht nur im Land, sondern auch sehr viel im Ausland unterwegs, wodurch ich außer an den Polen und Sibirien, wohl schon in so ziehmlich jeder Ecke der Welt war und etwas von der ortsansässigen Kultur mitnehmen konnte. Ich weiß echt nicht was ich davon halten soll, wenn jemand ermeintlich gebildetes mit so halbgaren, flachen und unüberlegten Sprüchen um sich wirft. Bei dem Gendanke daran, dass jemand dir zuhören und sich aus deinen Worten eine Meinung bilden könnte, kommen in mir zwei Gefühle hoch. Trauer und Wut.
Versuch doch beim nächsten mal wenigstens eine Minute über das gelesene Nachzudenken und abzuwägen ob eine Sache nur Vorteile, oder auch Nachteile birgt und ob deine "spezielle" Sicht der Dinge sich vielleicht mit der einen oder anderen auf den ersten Blick abwegigen Situation decken könnte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wir kommen langsam zum Thema, nämlich den persönlichen Vorlieben und den dadurch resultierenden Energieverbräuchen. Auf dem Land zu leben, mit freistehendem Haus und langen Fahrwegen ist zum einen nachteilig, zum anderen aber bieten Gärten die Möglichkeit, sehr energiebewußt eine Menge Lebensmittel selber anzubauen, dazu ist Platz für Solaranlagen etc, was in der Stadt alles viel komplizierter ist. Ich wollte auch schon aussteigen, mir im Wendland ein größeres Anwesen für "nen Appel und nen Ei" ziehen und dann eine  ökologisch korrekte Lebensweise mit höchstmöglichem Grad der Autarkie umsetzen. Aber es ist einfach sehr beschwerlich und ich würde das intensive Kulturleben hier in der Hauptstadt vermissen. 

Ich lebe alles andere als vorbildlich, darum würde ich mir niemals anmaßen, anderen vorzuschreiben, wie sie zu leben haben. Aber mir ist immerhin bewußt, dass es in den nächsten Jahren massive Änderungen geben muss und dazu gehören auch Elektrofahrzeuge und eine Menge Verzicht, was aber nicht unbedingt die Lebensqualität einschränken wird.


----------



## QUAD4 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

hier ein guter bericht wie in deutschland politik gemacht wird, wie bei der mafia. hier kommt auch der politisierte klimawandel resultierend in die politisierte energiewende. das ganze auch noch im mainstream tv, phoenix.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKHBAEfcqik

ps. das ganze natürlich rechtswiedrig und grundgesetzwiedrig.


----------



## QUAD4 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@interessierterUser

massive änderungen und eine menge verzicht führen sehr wohl dazu das die lebensqualität sinkt bzw. "eingeschränkt" wird. der mensch ist aber ein gewohnheitstier. menschen haben im nationalsozialismus überlebt, im kommunismus, in nordkorea und in anderen diktaturen. man macht eben das beste draus. fakt ist aber, dass durch die politisierte energiewende, dank politisierter propagandistieschem "klimawandel", der wohlstand nach unten gedrückt wird.
du schreibst so einen unglaublichen scheiss zusammen das du selber gar nicht merkst wie wiedersprüchlich du bist.


----------



## MaxRink (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@QUAD4 zitiere auch nur EINEN WISSENSCHAFTLER, der zum einen qualitative Arbeit leistet und den Klimawandel leugnet. (inb4 Axel Stoll)


----------



## Cleriker (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das ist eine Fangfrage und das weißt du! Den Klimawandel leugnen kann niemand, da er von der Natur selbst kommt und nicht durch uns. Durch die aktuelle Lage wird er "nur" beschleunigt.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> @interessierterUser
> 
> massive änderungen und eine menge verzicht führen sehr wohl dazu das die lebensqualität sinkt bzw. "eingeschränkt" wird.



Als man damals die Sklaverei abgeschafft hat war das auch eine massive Veränderung mit dem Verzicht weniger, zugunsten der Masse. Und man weiß ja, seit dem Tag kriecht die Wirtschaft in den USA auf dem Zahnfleisch. 

Die Frage ob Veränderungen auch Einschränkungen mit sich bringen ist immer eine Frage von vorhandenen Technologien und politischen Zielen, eines davon zu haben reicht nicht. Sehe das Problem einer resourcenschonenden Lebensweise unter der aktuellen Wirtschaftsform als nicht lösbar. Weder beruflich, noch privat.


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine dumme Frage da am Ende?



Wieso dumme Frage?
Dann definiere erst mal Dorf und Stadt.
Das ist für mich sicher was anderes als für dich.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Dumm finde ich die Frage danach warum jemand an anderen Stellen wohnen möchte als du. Der Begriff eines Dorfes hat damit doch nur am Rande etwas zu tun.

Laut meiner persönlichen Definition ist ein Dorf einfach eine kleine Ansammlung von Häusern, mit Ortsschild. Hakt zu klein für eine eigene Verwaltung und damit keine Stadt.

Was denkst du denn was ein Dorf ist und wie bist du überhaupt auf Dorf gekommen?


----------



## turbosnake (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Eine Stadt ist eine Stadt, da spielt die Größe keine Rolle. Die kleinste Stadt in DE hat nur 301 Einwohner.
Sonst würde ich nach Einwohner pro km² gehen, da der in der Stadt höher ist und dem Vorhandensein von Verwaltungeinrichtungen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Als Dorf definiere ich eben eine Ansammlung von Häusern ohne eine Grundversorgung an Lebensmitteln, Bildung, Sozialisierungsmöglichkeiten und Ablenkungen des täglichen Alltags.
Das ist ein Ort, in dem ich schlicht nicht leben will, weils da eben gar nichts gibt. Meist nicht mal Breitband Internet.
Ich wohne in einer Kleinstadt und fahre nach Hamburg zur Arbeit.
Der Weg ist jetzt nicht wild, über die Autobahn und ich bin da. 
Ich wohne aber 1. gerne in einer Kleinstadt, denn dort gibt es alles, was ich möchte, und 2. ist mir Hamburg schlicht zu teuer um dort zu wohnen.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das ist wirklich eine seltsame Definition. Wenn es einen kleinen Tante-Emma-Laden gibt, ist es kein Dorf mehr, selbst wenn es nur 50 Häuser sind (als Beispiel, damit ich dich besser verstehe)?

Was genau ist zudem Ablenkung des täglichen Alltags? Als ich auf Montage mehrere Wochen in Washington, Moskau, München, Paris, Istanbul, Peking usw gewohnt habe, war abends immer Bar, Kino, Stadion, Theater usw. angesagt. Tja und laut meiner Definition ist das dann eben auch Alltag. Wenn ich regelmäßig abends solche Aktivitäten durchführe, Wird das für mich ebenso alltäglich. Eigentlich schon ab dem zweiten oder dritten Mal. Ich bin jemand für den es fast keinen Unterschied macht ob er etwas auf einem Bild, oder in echt sieht. Das ist beim ersten Mal noch nett, ab dem zweiten aber schon nicht mehr packend. Man könnte sagen ich gewöhne mich äußerst schnell. In Hamburg hatte ich auch mal einen Job und war auf Probe dort. Nach drei Wochen gingen mir die Leute dort auf die Nüsse und ich habe die Stelle abgelehnt. Diese Stadt wird völlig überbewertet. Ja sie ist tolerant und bietet viele Aktivitäten. Das war's aber auch schon. Hält man beispielsweise viel auf Regeln und davon diese einzuhalten, ist man dort falsch. Jeder nimmt sich gelassen irgendetwas heraus und die anderen müssen eben damit klar kommen. Das einzige was diese Stadt nicht kann ist zuvorkommend und höflich sein. Sie ist genau wie Berlin oder Köln von Menschen überrannt, die denke sie verpassen wo anders etwas. Ähnlich wie New York.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich eine seltsame Definition. Wenn es einen kleinen Tante-Emma-Laden gibt, ist es kein Dorf mehr, selbst wenn es nur 50 Häuser sind (als Beispiel, damit ich dich besser verstehe)?



Nein, damit ist alles gemeint.
Wenn du nicht mal eine Schule oder Kindergarten hast, was willst du dann dort als Familie?
Selbst wenn es einen kleinen Laden gibt, ein Bäcker z.B. nützt es dir nichts, wenn du jedes Mal in die nächste Stadt fahren musst, wenn du den Kühlschrank auffüllen musst.
Ich kann mit dem Fahrrad alles in meiner Kleinstadt erreichen, was ist will, Grundschule, Gesamtschule, Gymnasium, Freibad, Bäcker, Supermärkte, Schlachter, Handwerksläden, Baumärkte, sogar einen Burger King gibt es bei uns.

Abwechslung des Lebens sind eben Dinge, wo man seine Freizeit mit Freunden verbringen kann, ohne dass man mit dem Auto erst irgendwo hinfahren muss.
Und damit meine ich nicht mit ein paar Sixpacks im Knick sitzen und sich besaugen.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Also müssten deine Freunde alle mit umziehen, oder wie? 
Ich hab diesen Kotten damals als unbewohnbar für knappe 25.000 gekauft und meine Arbeitsstelle war zehn Minuten weit weg. Sollte ich an deiner Stelle nur wegen mehr Bars und dergleichen das Haus wieder verkaufen um fünf Kilometer weiter (also ein kleiner Fußweg) für deutlich mehr neu zu kaufen, mit weniger Platz, ohne diese Ruhe und Aussicht und denkst du echt zwei kleine Kinder wachsen in der Stadt besser auf als hier im Naturschutzgebiet wo sie machen können was sie wollen, Ohne Angst vor Verkehr, oder seltsamen Menschen denen man nicht in den Kopf gucken kann?

Ich habe wie bereits geschrieben schon in Dörfern, Kleinstädten, Großstädten und kurz auch Metropolen gewohnt. Letztlich denke ich, ist das hier der beste Deal. Sollte das von IU geforderte eintreffen und wir alle bewegen uns ausschließlich mit sauberer Energie zu günstigen Preisen fort, ist der Standort ja eh wurscht, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> fakt ist aber, dass durch die politisierte energiewende, dank politisierter propagandistieschem "klimawandel", der wohlstand nach unten gedrückt wird..


Das ist kein Fakt, sondern eine absurde und falsche Behauptung. Es war ein riesiges Konjunturprogramm, für den Staat billiger als die Abwrackprämie für Autos und ökologisch erheblich erfolgreicher. Es wurde eine Menge Arbeit am unteren wirtschaftlichen Ende der Gesellschaft geschaffen und es am oberen Ende wurden den Aktionären Milliarden genommen, die immer noch in Firmen mit Kohlekraftwerken investierten. Die scheinst jedem Schweinepriester auf Youtube oder aus dem Netz glauben zu schenken. 

Du wirst in einigen Jahren erleben, welcher Segen die EE für unser Land noch wird. Teuer war, ist und wird dagegen die Kernkraft.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dumm finde ich die Frage danach warum jemand an anderen Stellen wohnen möchte als du. Der Begriff eines Dorfes hat damit doch nur am Rande etwas zu tun.


Natürlich ist es wichtig. Du kannst mitten in der Pampa wohnen, oder in einem Dorf direkt neben der Stadt. Dorf ist eben nicht gleich Dorf...


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Also müssten deine Freunde alle mit umziehen, oder wie?



Was haben die Freunde damit zu tun?
Soziale Kontakte kannst du so oder so halten, aber als Jugendlicher in einem Dorf ohne Breitband Internet zu wohnen ist schon hart, vor allem dann, wenn die öffentliche Verkehrsanbindung aus einem Bus besteht, der 2x am Tag in die nächste Stadt fährt.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hab diesen Kotten damals als unbewohnbar für knappe 25.000 gekauft und meine Arbeitsstelle war zehn Minuten weit weg. Sollte ich an deiner Stelle nur wegen mehr Bars und dergleichen das Haus wieder verkaufen um fünf Kilometer weiter (also ein kleiner Fußweg) für deutlich mehr neu zu kaufen, mit weniger Platz, ohne diese Ruhe und Aussicht und denkst du echt zwei kleine Kinder wachsen in der Stadt besser auf als hier im Naturschutzgebiet wo sie machen können was sie wollen, Ohne Angst vor Verkehr, oder seltsamen Menschen denen man nicht in den Kopf gucken kann?



10 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad, zu Fuß oder Auto?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hab diesen Kotten damals als unbewohnbar für knappe 25.000 gekauft


Du siehst, Du sparst mit günstiger Immobilie und wir sollen als Gesellschaft für Deine ökologischen Schäden durch notwendige Fahrtzeiten und entsprechenden Benzinverbrauch aufkommen. Pendlerpauschalen sind unökologisch und gehören mittelfristig abgeschafft, im Gegenzug kann die Lohnsteuer um ein paar Prozent gesenkt werden. Dazu müßte z.B. die Pauschale stetig gekürzt werden, damit es kein harter Bruch wird, das sollte ein Prozess über zwanzig Jahre werden.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Subventionen sollten sowieso entsorgt werden.
Mit wie vielen Milliarden wurde die Atomindustrie subventioniert?
Weiß auch so recht keiner und weil der Atommüll sowieso sozialisiert wird, steht das größte Problem noch im Raum.
Ich hatte mal gelernt, dass man kein Projekt starten kann, wenn man nicht nachweisen kann, wo und wie man Abfälle entsorgt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> [...]Ich hatte mal gelernt, dass man kein Projekt starten kann, wenn man nicht nachweisen kann, wo und wie man Abfälle entsorgt.


Das ist heute so, dass war früher anders ....

Zum Fusionsreaktion ITER haben wir schon vor 15 Jahren Grundlagenversuche zur Zerlegung der Reaktorwand durchgeführt. Plasmabrenner, eine herrliche Technik ....


----------



## Cleriker (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du siehst, Du sparst mit günstiger Immobilie und wir sollen als Gesellschaft für Deine ökologischen Schäden durch notwendige Fahrtzeiten und entsprechenden Benzinverbrauch aufkommen. Pendlerpauschalen sind unökologisch und gehören mittelfristig abgeschafft, im Gegenzug kann die Lohnsteuer um ein paar Prozent gesenkt werden. Dazu müßte z.B. die Pauschale stetig gekürzt werden, damit es kein harter Bruch wird, das sollte ein Prozess über zwanzig Jahre werden.


Und schon wieder kommst du mit merkwürdigen Formulierungen um die Ecke. So wie du das schreibst könnte man glatt denken ich nutze eine Pendlerpauschale, was ich aber nicht tue. Keine Ahnung wie du jetzt auf derartiges kommst.

Wie hoch ist der ökologische Vorteil gegenüber meiner Fahrtzeit denn, wenn am Rande einer Stadt um neue Siedlungen zu erschließen erstmal mehrere Fußballfeld große Flaschen Wald und Wiese dem Erdboden gleich gemacht und betoniert werden? Wenn zwei Jahre lang Bagger, Lkw und Pumpen da arbeiten und nur dabei das hundertfache an Diesel in die Luft jagen?

Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern, aber das meinte ich bereits mehrfach mit flach und nicht zu Ende gedacht. 

btw. Womit heizt du? Ich ausschließlich mit Holz, von einem eigenen Waldstück, extra dafür, samt neu bepflanzter Ausgleichsfläche.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zum Fusionsreaktion ITER haben wir schon vor 15 Jahren Grundlagenversuche zur Zerlegung der Reaktorwand durchgeführt. Plasmabrenner, eine herrliche Technik ....



In 50 Jahren wird da immer noch Grundlagenforschung betrieben. Nur eben 1 Billion Euro weiter.
Die Neutronenstrahlung zerlegt das Teil sowieso so schnell, dass du mit dem Austausch der Teile nicht nachkommen kannst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Und schon wieder kommst du mit merkwürdigen Formulierungen um die Ecke.


Lieber Cleriker,

bitte nimm keine meiner Texte persönlich. Ich kenne Dich und Deine Lebensweise nicht. Ich nutze in solchen Diskussionen Stereotype. Und im allgemeinen sind Menschen angestellt, haben keinen Dienstwagen, arbeiten, zahlen Steuern und nutzen eine Pendlerpauschale. Und natürlich ist das bei über 50% der Bevölkerung nicht so. Aber Du musst doch zugeben, dass Dein, heute vermutlich wunderschönes Haus, erheblich günstiger war, als es in der Stadt gewesen wäre. Darum geht es immer um den Zwiespalt, wo das Geld hinfließt. Da fossile Enerige, damit also auch Benzin, Diesel, Erdgas, heute noch recht billig sind, wird sich in naher Zukunft vermutlich ändern. 

Damit tritt natürlich eine gewissen Ungerechtigkeit ein, weil die Belastungen durch steigende Energiepreise die Menschen ungleichmäßig treffen. Genauso, wie steigende Mieten in Städten auch nur einen Teil der Bevölkerung treffen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Sind sie mit Sicherheit nicht.



Schön, dann können wir ja mal über den Klimawandel statt über Anekdoten und Wortklaubereien reden 



> Nein, da man in der Stadt seine Einkäufe ohne Auto erledigen kann, aber auf dem Land unter Umständen erst einige Dörfer weit fahren muss, damit man dort seine Geschäfte erledigen kann.



Die meisten informellen Dinge des Alltags kann mittlerweile online erledigen (auch mit langsamen Verbindungen  ), die meisten größeren Anschaffungen werden selbst von Städtern per Versandhandel getätigt, Lebensmittel gibt es gerade auf dem Land lokal (ja, nur in begrenzter Auswahl, aber seit wann steht "Landleben" für "Komfort"?) und das bißchen, was noch übrig bleibt (mir würden spontan Hygieneprodukte und Haushaltsmittel einfallen, was man häufiger braucht) sind genau aus diesem Grund typische Dorfladen-Produkte. 99% des Bedarfs und 100% der nicht lagefähigen Waren sollten für >95% der "Landbewohner" in <10 km Entfernung zu finden sein (vor allem wenn man bedenkt, wie eng größere Siedlungen mit >1000 Einwohnern in den meisten Teilen Deutschlands beieinander liegen), da reicht also ein Lastenfahrrad.

Nur wer städtischer Errungenschaften wie Supermärkte, Einkaufszentren, Unterhaltungsviertel, etc. schätzt, der ist auf dem Land halt fehl am Platze.



> Du meinst das voriger Generationen.
> Wir dürfen die Suppe nur mal wieder auslöffeln, wie beim Atommüll.
> Dazu üben wir gerade schon wie man sich gegen sowas verteidigen kann.



Nein, ich meine alle Generationen einschließlich der aktuellen. Denn auch diese lebt weiterhin vollkommen maßlos über den Verhlältnissen, die die Umwelt nun einmal vorgibt. Erst eine Generation, die das abgestellt hat, kann guten Gewissens allein auf die vorrangehenden zeigen - und davon sind wir weit entfernt. Sehr weit. Und dafür tragen wir gegenüber folgenden Generationen die Veranwortung.



> Doch einige der letzten Generation hat das Monster Atomkraft erfunden und das die Dinger uns nicht reihenweise um die Ohren fliegen ist wohl eher Glück.
> Nur leider lässt sich das Glück nicht auf die Lagerung von Müll übertragen.
> Dazu kommen Angriffe mit Napalm und viele weitere Kriege und Massenmorde.



Kriege und Massenmorde passen, nicht in diese Liste, da sie nur sehr eingeschränkt (Minen) negative Auswirkungen auf später nachfolgende Generationen haben. Sie sind sehr übel für die Kriegsgenerationen, aber danach ist der Effekt durch die reduzierte Anzahl an Menschen oft sogar positiv - so verdammt traurig das klingen mag, aber es ist eben der verdammt traurige Zustand der heutigen Menschheit.



> Die Frage hatte damit eher wenig zu tun.



Im Gegenteil, die Frage ist in ihrer Essenz sogar der Dreh- und Angelpunkt der ganzen Diskussion. Zwar spielt der Denkmalschutz in großem und ganzen keine wichtige Rolle, aber die Argumentationsweise "natürlich müsste man X, aber Y ist leider wichtiger" trifft man überall, wo Klimaschutz (oder gar Umweltschutz) versucht wird. Und dazu muss man ganz klar sagen:
Nein, Y ist nicht wichtiger. Y ist ohne X nicht zu haben.
Denkmäler schützen? Schütze sie mal vor immer stärkeren Unwettern, Erdrutschen und vor allem vor ansteigenden Meeresspiegeln. Nicht umsonst bereitet sich gerade die (Immobilien-)Versicherung auf den Klimawandel vor.
Wohlstand schützen? Ein Großteil unseres Wohlstandes steckt in der Infrastruktur. Eine Infrastruktur, die selbst in Deutschland durch Klimawandel entwertet werden kann, global betrachtet zu großen Teilen verloren gehen wird.
Wirtschaft schützen? Was ist eine Wirtschaft wert, deren Abnehmer so viel verloren haben?
...
Der Klimawandel ist das verdammt nochmal umfassenste Problem, vor dem die Menschheit je stand, sieht man vom globalen Atomkrieg ab. Und in Gegensatz zu letzterem wartet der Klimawandel nicht, bis wir dieses und jenes Problemchen gelöst haben (was wir eh nie haben werden, weil der Großteil unserer Anstrengungen in zusätzlichen Komfort fließt). Alles, was wir irgendwie retten/fördern/aufbauen/priorisieren/... ist eine zeitlich befristete, mit Zerstörung konfrontierte Sache, wenn wir den Klimawandel nicht in den Griff bekommen.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Ruyven, es ist manchmal echt erfrischend zu sehen wie flach und einfach sich manche die Welt machen.
> 
> Wo genau schreibt er übrigens dass die geissens sein Vorbild seien und woher kennst du die? Für mich persönlich liest sich das wie reine Provokation und zeigt deutlich deinen Horizont.



Schön, dass auf den Teil meines Posts reagierst, der nicht an dich gerichtet war. Vielleicht hast du dir vorher auch die Anzahl der sachlichen Argumente durchgelesen, auf die ich geantwortet habe. ("0")



> Auf dem Land in Häusern wohnen die vor hunderten von Jahren vollkommen ökologisch gebaut wurden ist also Luxus? Wenn du meinst, dann ist das für dich erstmal so.
> 
> Dann hab ich mal eine Frage zu deinem Vorschlag. Wenn diese Menschen alle in die Stadt ziehen sollen und für diese wachsenden Metropolen dann Hektar um Hektar Natur zerstört wird, wie ist das mit deinem Gefühl für Umweltschutz zu vereinbaren?



Nehmen wir einen 2 köpfigen Haushalt als Beispiel, 60 m² als bequeme Wohnfläche - die verbrauchen in einem städtischen Haus mit vier bis fünf Stockwerken vielleicht 20 m² Baugrund. Das entspricht auf einer 8 m breiten Landstraße ganzen 2,5 m Straßenlänge. Jetzt kannst du dir ausrechnen, wie weit auf dem Land bzw. von ohnehin benötigten Verkehrswegen entfernt du leben darfst, bis die Erschließung dieses Landesteils mehr Fläche verbringt, als die Unterbringung in der Stadt.

Der Flächenverbrauch im Umfeld von Städten ist für Deutschland (nicht für die Welt) ein Problem, aber das sind nicht Landbewohner, die dringend Unterkunft in der Stadt brauchen. Das sind Städter, die "ins Grüne" ziehen und in Vororten 1-Familien-Häuschen hochziehen, bei denen das "chen" z.T. schon sehr fragwürdig ist, nur um dann 20-30 km zu ihrem Arbeitsplatz zu pendeln.



> Auch interessant ist für mich die Frage welche dritte Welt Länder denn unter der klimatischen Veränderung so leiden und alles verlieren? Soweit ich das aus diesen Modellen sehe, trifft es eher uns als die armen.



Welche Modelle meinst du konkret?
Direkt vom Meeresspiegelanstieg betroffen ist (logischerweise) ganz Ozeanien, Bangladesh ist ein weitere beliebtes Beispiel, de facto trifft es aber quasi ganz Südostasien einschließlich Indien. Indonesien, Malaysia & Co werden zwar normalerweise nicht als Beispiele genannt, weil nur kleine Teile des Staatsterritoriums vom Verschwinden bedroht sind ("nur"?), aber fast alle großen Städte der gesamten Region (und übrigens auch weiten Teilen der klassischen ersten Welt) sind Küstenstädte, einige Millionenstädte versinken da jetzt schon bei jedem Taifun über. In Afrika, Mittel- und Südamerika gibt es auch eine Reihe von Risikogebieten, auch wenn da die Küstenregion einen kleineren Landesanteil ausmachen. Dafür steht dem gesamten tropischen und auch subtropischen Raum durch die einhergehenden Wetteränderungen böses bevor. Schon heute ist die Hitze in diesen Ländern ein großes Problem, entweder weil sie zu hohem Wasserumsatz führt (tropische Regionen) oder aber zu Trockenheit (Subtropen). Beides ist Gift für Landwirtschaft und Menschen, z.T. auch Infrastruktur. Für die Zukunft ist eine weitere Ausbreitung der Wüsten in Afrika und Zentralasien zu erwarten, umgekehrt eine Häufung von Überschwemmungen und Ernteausfällen im tropischen Afrika, Asien, Mittel und ggf. auch Südamerika. Für letzteres wird aber die Auswirkungen auf die ENSO bedeutender, bei der afaik (ist etwas länger her, dass ich gezielt danach gesucht habe) noch keine eindeutigen Vorhersagen existieren. Wird die nicht stärker, könnte es neutral sein - wenn nicht... Gab einige stärkere El Ninos in den letzten Jahrzehnten, sollte man mitbekommen haben.

Kurzfassung: Ich weiß nicht, welche der zahlreichen Definitionen von Dritte Welt du meinst, aber Fakt ist, dass die Menschheit bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in Gegenden lebt, mit deren Bedingungen sie gut klar kommt und dort Infrastrukturen aufgebaut hat, die an die derzeitigen Bedingungen angepasst sind. Jede Veränderung ist somit eine große Belastung, mit Ausnahme einiger UdSSR-Siedlungsversuche in Nordeurasien gibt es kaum einen Teil der Welt, der von einer Klimaänderung profitieren kann. Und die wirtschaftlich betrachtet dritte Welt kann, im Gegensatz zu uns, auf nichts verzichten, um die eingesparten Mittel in eine Anpassung zu stecken.
Unmöglich ist die tatsächlich nur im Falle der Inselstaaten - im Rest der Welt ist sie "nur" unbezahlbar. Und damit teurer, als Klimaschutz.



> Ein Stück weiter oben meintest du noch alle die nicht leiden wollen (unter den Kosten) sollen umziehen und ihre bisherigen Träume und Existenzen wegwerfen. Nun sollen aber plötzlich alle bleiben wo sie sind und andere sollen sich für sie krumm machen? Bist du schon müde, oder wie passt das zusammen?



Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wo ich das eine oder das andere gesagt haben soll.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Definition von "Dorf"?
> Das ist mir hier noch nicht klar.
> Wird das an der Anzahl der Einwohner festgemacht, oder daran, dass es dort weder Bäcker noch Supermarkt oder Tankstelle gibt?
> Wer will da denn leben?



In Deutschland ist es auch ein verwaltungsrechtlicher Begriff, die meisten machen es aber diffus an der Siedlungsgrenze fest. Wobei Personen aus ländlichen Regionen nach meiner Erfahrung den niedrigeren Wert ansetzen. Je nachdem, wen man fragt, liegt die Grenze so zwischen "man kann von einem Ende das andere sehen" und "5 km Durchmesser"




Threshold schrieb:


> Als Dorf definiere ich eben eine Ansammlung von Häusern ohne eine Grundversorgung an Lebensmitteln, Bildung, Sozialisierungsmöglichkeiten und Ablenkungen des täglichen Alltags.



Das ist eine außergewöhnlich kleine Definition. Wie die Begriffe "Dorfladen", "Dorfschule", "Dorffest",... zeigen liegt die Grenze deutlich darüber. Was du beschreibst wäre historisch vielleicht ein Gehöft (verschiedene Dialekte haben andere Bezeichnungen), heutzutage meist eher eine Ansammlung von Häusern die im Grünen gebaut wurden.



> Das ist ein Ort, in dem ich schlicht nicht leben will, weils da eben gar nichts gibt. Meist nicht mal Breitband Internet.
> Ich wohne in einer Kleinstadt und fahre nach Hamburg zur Arbeit.
> Der Weg ist jetzt nicht wild, über die Autobahn und ich bin da.
> Ich wohne aber 1. gerne in einer Kleinstadt, denn dort gibt es alles, was ich möchte, und 2. ist mir Hamburg schlicht zu teuer um dort zu wohnen.



Alles? Wieso arbeitest du dann nicht da? Ein Punkt fehlt offensichtlich, du willst gerne Kleinstadtidyll, aber Großstadt Job (und/oder Gehalt, wobei ich mal rate, dass wir hier schon in der "Erfüllung ist mir wichtiger als Geld"-Gehaltsklasse sind)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... Jede Veränderung ist somit eine große Belastung, mit Ausnahme einiger UdSSR-Siedlungsversuche in Nordeurasien gibt es kaum einen Teil der Welt, der von einer Klimaänderung profitieren kann.


Pustekuchen, Sibirien leidet extrem unter dem Klimawandel, weil Bauwerke und Ölpiplines auf Premafrostboden gebaut sind. Taut der auf, versinkt alles. Das mag, tausend Jahre aufgetaut ein nettes Plätzchen werden, aber bis dahin herrscht sumpfiges Chaos....


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alles? Wieso arbeitest du dann nicht da?



Wo? Dort, wo ich wohne?
Die Anzahl der Jobs ist leider begrenzt und den Job, den ich ausübe, kann ich hier nicht ausüben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Pustekuchen, Sibirien leidet extrem unter dem Klimawandel, weil Bauwerke und Ölpiplines auf Premafrostboden gebaut sind. Taut der auf, versinkt alles. Das mag, tausend Jahre aufgetaut ein nettes Plätzchen werden, aber bis dahin herrscht sumpfiges Chaos....



"ein paar" 
Nicht alles ist auf Permafrost gebaut, nicht alles liegt überhaupt so weit im Norden - aber vieles soweit, dass man das halbe Jahr lang gar nichts produktives machen kann. In der Schnittmenge ergeben sich ein paar Gebiete, die profitieren können (in Nordamerika genauso, nur gabs da bislang keine Siedlungsmaßnahmen)




Threshold schrieb:


> Wo? Dort, wo ich wohne?
> Die Anzahl der Jobs ist leider begrenzt und den Job, den ich ausübe, kann ich hier nicht ausüben.



Tjo. Und das war es dann mit "alles".


----------



## Die_Himbeere (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich versuche mich mal vorsichtig hier mit ein zu klinken:
Es wurden Personen zitiert, die gerne die Weltbevölkerung auf ~500 Mio. beschneiden würden. Folglich wurden diese als "Anti-Human" und dergleichen bezeichnet. 
Das mag sich allererstens komisch anhören, aber so falsch ist der Gedanke doch nicht. Ist es humaner 8Mrd. Leute warten zu lassen auf ihren qualvollen, langsamen Tod, oder eine Politik zu erzwingen, welche es verbietet für ~90% der weiblichen Bevölkerung Kinder zu gebären. Bis diese dann sterben bleiben die Nachkommen der übrigen 10% am Leben. 
Darüber wer jetzt welche Rechte hat und "überleben" darf, hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. 
Selbst wenn 8Mrd keinen qualvollen Tod haben, werden sie zumindest unsere Natur, wie wir sie heute kennen, nicht mehr erleben können in der Zukunft. 
Das ist jetzt nur mal so dahingestellt ohne rießengroße Überlegungen oder wissenschaftlich fundierte Quellen. Auch stimmen meine Zahlen vermutlich nicht, aber meine Aussage dürfte auch so verständlich sein. 
Vermutlich mangelt es mir auch an Erfahrung so etwas bewerten zu dürfen mit meinen 18 Jahren Lebenserfahrung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Es wurden Personen zitiert, die gerne die Weltbevölkerung auf ~500 Mio. beschneiden würden.


Niemand würde das ernsthaft mit dem Hintergrund machen, den Klimawandel stoppen zu wollen. Es sind mehr Zahlenspiele, um das Problem zu verdeutlichen. Die Erde würde nachhaltig 500 Millionen Europäer mit heutigem Energieverbrauch verkraften. Mehr nicht. Also müßten wir entweder alle anderen umbingen, uns alle massiv einschränken oder wir müssen damit leben, dass es eine gewaltige Veränderung geben wird.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo. Und das war es dann mit "alles".



Das bezog sich ja auch nicht auf den Arbeitsplatz, sondern auf den Wohnort.
Dass Arbeitsplatz und Wohnort nicht immer in der gleichen Region sind, ist nun mal nicht immer zu verhindern.
Und mich stört es auch nicht, täglich zur Arbeit zu fahren.


----------



## Pittermann (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke auch, dass „ein paar“ Menschen weniger der Erde und einer ganzen Menge ihrer Bewohner (alle hier eingeschlossen) gut tun würde. Mit Eugenik hat das gar nichts zu tun.
Aber dazu wird es natürlich nie kommen. Kriege, Pandemien oder Naturkatastrophen könnten das schaffen. Aber ein paar Völkern zu verbieten, Kinder zu bekommen, wäre völlig unmöglich.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na ja, ein Gendergenozid findet ja jetzt schon in einigen Teilen der Welt statt.


----------



## Pittermann (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das ist aber auch nicht besser als der Klimawandel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> ...
> Darüber wer jetzt welche Rechte hat und "überleben" darf, hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.
> ...



Das ist aber der wichtigste Dreh- und Angelpunkt der ganze Sache. Und es gibt schlichtweg keinen moralisch tragbaren Weg für eine Zwangsumsetzung derartiger Pläne. Familiengründung ist eine verdammt persönliche Angelegenheit, da sind Verbote inakzeptabel. Der Weg kann nur über Freiwilligkeit führen.
Meiner Meinung nach würde die auch ausreichen, um Bevölkerungsentwicklung zu steuern. Gerade in Industriegesellschaften liegt die Geburtenrate seit Jahrzehnten sehr niedrig, obwohl die Staaten Geld in eine Steigerung investieren und viele Drittweltländer haben Probleme mit unzureichender Verhütung. Würde man das Geld an erster Stelle (finanzielle Anreize für Familien -damit meine ich nicht staatliche Betreuungseinrichtungen und andere Leistungen für Kinder-, Reproduktionsmedizin) einsparen (Adoptiveltern werden genug gesucht) und, mit einem kleinen Bonus oben drauf, an zweite Stelle umleiten (und gewissen religiösen Blockierern in den Arsch treten), wäre schon viel gewonnen. Wie gesagt gibt es ja einen Zusammenhang zwischen Kinderzahl und Lebensstandard, d.h. pro-Kopf-Emission, der die Effekte ein Bisschen abmildert und umgekehrt ist eine schlagartige Umstellung auch gar nicht wünschenswert. Die resultierende Altersstruktur der Gesellschaft wäre für unseren Lebenswandel nämlich ähnlich verherend, wie der Klimawandel selbst. Schon ein (erzwungener) 1-Kind-Lebenstil kann da bekanntermaßen schwere Auswirkungen haben und der bräuchte mehrere Jahrhunderte, um auf eine Weltbevölkerung von einer Milliarde runterzukommen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Niemand würde das ernsthaft mit dem Hintergrund machen, den Klimawandel stoppen zu wollen. Es sind mehr Zahlenspiele, um das Problem zu verdeutlichen. Die Erde würde nachhaltig 500 Millionen Europäer mit heutigem Energieverbrauch verkraften.



Es sind immerhin 2 bis 3 Milliarden, wenn man größere Teile des Planeten der Natur überlassen möchte, würden 1 bis 1,5 Milliarden Menschen mit mitteleuropäischem Lebenswandel passen. Würde man sich mit dem Lebensstandard z.B. eines Kubaners zufrieden geben (der so schlecht nicht ist und keineswegs ein Rückfall in die Steinzeit darstellen würde), kommt man sogar auf 8 Milliarden und mit entsprechenden Effizienzsteigerungsmaßnahmen wäre dass dann auch umweltverträglich möglich. (Alle Rechnungen auf Grundlage der Werte von globalfootprint.org)

Das ist ja das hoffnungsvoll-traurige an der ganzen Debatte:
Eigentlich wäre es für die Menschheit durchaus zu schaffen. Sogar ohne alzu große Unannehmlichkeiten, schließlich dauert es noch eine ganze Weile bis ~5 Milliarden der heutigen Weltbevölkerung den genannten Lebensstandard erreicht haben. Hätte man sich seit Beginn der Diskussion in den 90ern weltweit darauf konzentriert, das Bevölkerungswachstum zu stoppen und die Effizienz an Stelle des Lebensstandard zu steigern, hätte man die ganze Sache vermutlich ohne Rückschritte für irgend jemandem lösen können. (Wenn auch mit jahrzehntelangem Stillstand für die oberen 5% inkl. uns.)




Threshold schrieb:


> Das bezog sich ja auch nicht auf den Arbeitsplatz, sondern auf den Wohnort.
> Dass Arbeitsplatz und Wohnort nicht immer in der gleichen Region sind, ist nun mal nicht immer zu verhindern.
> Und mich stört es auch nicht, täglich zur Arbeit zu fahren.



Stört dich nicht, stört millionen weiterer Menschen nicht - stört aber das Klima. Und das stört irgendwann alle. Und genau deswegen ist es wichtig, sich darüber klar zu werden dass nicht nur "arbeiten zum Leben gehört", sondern, dass die Leben inklusive arbeiten nicht auf auseinanderliegende Orte verteilt sein sollte.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich hab hier gerade in den örtlichen Nachrichten was lustiges gelesen dass an mir irgendwie vorbeigegangen ist bisher. Während wir uns hier nämlich darüber unterhalten was vielleicht umsetzbar wäre um unsere Ausstöße zu reduzieren, unterzeichnen andere Leute so lustige Dinge wie den Space Act. Irgendwie habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass Raketen mit Ökostrom starten...

Thresh und IU,
wie viele Kilometer weniger im Jahr muss ich fahren um die Emissionen so eines Starts einzusparen?


----------



## QUAD4 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

wieder ein gut geschriebener artikel von oliver janich  bin kein fan von compact und elsässer. elsässer ist leider ein bekennender linker und putinfan. wohin gegen ich beides verabscheue  janich schreibt im compact um mehr liberäre leser zu gewinnen. im compact erscheinen des öffteren liberale artikel und objektivere artikel. im gegensatz zur mainstreamkonzernpresse und staatspresse.
https://www.compact-online.de/klimakonferenz-in-paris-der-gipfel-des-wahnsinns/



> Es gab in der Vergangenheit schon viel höhere Temperaturen bei niedrigen CO2-Konzentrationen und viel niedrigere Temperaturen bei hohen CO2-Konzentrationen. Derzeit ist die CO2-Konzentration auf dem niedrigsten Stand seit mehr als 250 Millionen Jahren. Das Optimum für Pflanzen liegt je nach Pflanzenart beim zehn- bis hundertfachen der heutigen 0,038 Prozent. Das ist der Grund dafür, warum Gärtner Kohlendioxid in die Gewächshäuser leiten. Der angebliche Treibhauseffekt, der von einem Chemiker namens Svante Arrhenius tatsächlich nach der Beobachtung solcher Gewächshäuser benannt wurde, wurde von Professor Robert Woods bereits 1909, also vor über hundert Jahren widerlegt. Treibhäuser erwärmen sich wegen der eingeschlossen Luft und nicht aufgrund des CO2-Gehaltes.
> 
> Seit mittlerweile fast zwei Jahrzehnten Jahren wird es kälter, wie die Satellitenmessungen der NASA zeigen. Die deutschen Winter haben sich seit 1998 um ein halbes Grad abgekühlt. Das Eis in der Antarktis ist auf dem höchsten Stand seit bald drei Jahrzehnten, wie man ebenfalls auf Satellitenbildern der NASA erkennen kann. Das steht in völligem Widerspruch zu den Prognosemodellen der „Klimaforscher“. Und so lässt man sich allerhand Ausreden einfallen, warum die Erderwärmung nur eine „Pause einlegt“. Die Erderwärmung sei schuld, dass es kälter würde, entblödet sich die Lügenpresse nicht zu schreiben.





> Aber inzwischen sind natürlich alle Stellen an Klimaforschungsinstituten von Leuten besetzt, die auf Linie sind. Oder glauben Sie, Sie bekämen einen Job an einem Klimaforschungsinstitut wenn sie im Bewerbungsgespräch Zweifel an der These äußern würden? Es handelt sich schlicht und ergreifend um politische Wissenschaften wie im Kommunismus oder Nationalsozialismus üblich. Alles hat sich der verordneten Parteilinie unterzuordnen. Der Beweis, dass wir längst gleichgeschaltete Parteien haben, liegt in der Tatsache, dass alle Parteien die Klimalüge vertreten, obwohl es dafür keinen einzigen wissenschaftlichen Beweis gibt. Wenn es einen gäbe, würde kein einziger Nobelpreisträger und kein einziger Wissenschaftler dieser These widersprechen. Es zweifelt auch niemand die Newtonschen Gesetze an.
> 
> Es bleibt die Frage, was das Ziel dieser Lüge ist. Es ist nicht nur Geld. Natürlich profitieren bestimmte Konzerne und die Banken – etwa über das Handeln mit Klimazertifikaten und „Nachhaltigkeitsfonds“ – von dem Märchen. Aber das Geld hält die Lüge nur am Laufen. Die Gründe liegen tiefer. In meinem 2010 erschienen Buch „Das Kapitalismus-Komplott“ habe ich behauptet, Menschen wie Bill Gates, dessen Vater eine bekannter Eugeniker war, wollten einen weltweiten Sozialismus einführen und die Menschheit dezimieren. Das ist genau das, was Bill Gates kurz vor dem Pariser Gipfel in einem Interview mit der Zeitschrift „The Atlantic“ gefordert hat: Die Demokratie und freie Märkte könnten dieses globale Problem nicht lösen, was im Umkehrschluss heißt, dass man eine totalitäre, sozialistische Weltregierung braucht, indem wohl am Besten jeder einen Chip trägt, auf dem der CO2-Fußabdruck gespeichert ist. Ausatmen – was CO2 produziert – nur nach Genehmigung.
> 
> Ironische Wendung: In Paris wurden linksgrüne Demonstranten, die nur ihre Recht auf Redefreiheit ausübten, von Sicherheitskräften verhaftet, die aussahen wie von der Gestapo – mit schwarzweiß-roten Armbändern! Die Demonstranten forderten noch mehr Kontrolle durch die Regierung. Georg Orwell lacht schallend in seinem Grab.



am besten den ganzen artikel lesen. schon lustig was sich politiker und guruklimawissentschaftler der welterwärmungsreligion alles so einfallen lassen um die welt zu retten auf kosten des steuerzahlers. aber der michel muckt ja eh nicht auf. er geht brav fußball gucken in scharen.

hier der artikel zu bill gates dem eugeniker der die weltbevölkerung reduzieren möchten durch sozialismus *** Gates: Only Socialism Can Save Us From Climate Change[/url]

bitte nicht vergessen - der begriff des "klimawandels" kam erst nach dem begriff "welterwärmung" auf. bei dem begriff "klimawandel" kann die lügenpresse später immer sagen was sie will, sie liegt dann immer richtig und kann sagen: "seht her, wir habs euch doch gesagt" propaganda in ihrer perfektion.

joe bidden verplappert sich ein wenig. es geht darum die menschen chips zu implantieren  leider keine verschwörungstheorie - für die zombies die immernboch nicht schnallen worum es geht.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQw68jl7KXc&feature=youtu.be

ein wenig zugabe für janich. passt nicht direkt zur klimadebatte aber sehr wohl zur organisierten politischen kriminalität 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33604105.29385.100002405186301&type=3&theater



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hab hier gerade in den örtlichen Nachrichten was lustiges gelesen dass an mir irgendwie vorbeigegangen ist bisher. Während wir uns hier nämlich darüber unterhalten was vielleicht umsetzbar wäre um unsere Ausstöße zu reduzieren, unterzeichnen andere Leute so lustige Dinge wie den Space Act. Irgendwie habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass Raketen mit Ökostrom starten...


meinste das mit dem space act? 
https://www.facebook.com/oliver.janich.5/posts/909618062461691

in frankreich wurde ein wetteransager aus "ethischen normen" entlassen weil er den durchpolitisierten klimawandel leugnet  wie war das noch mit der freien meinungsäußerung in der westlichen welt!?!
Französischer Wetteransager entlassen: Verdier verneint Problem der Klimaveränderung


> Der bekannteste Wetteransager des staatlichen französischen Fernsehens „France 2“, Philippe Verdier, wurde entlassen. Er veröffentlichte das Buch „Climat Investigation“, in dem er Politiker und Wissenschaftler kritisierte, weil sie das Problem der Klimaveränderung übertreiben würden, schreibt die Zeitung The Guardian.





> Die Kritik in seinem Buch richte sich besonders an die UN-Organisation IPCC, welche keine eigenen Forschungen betreibe, sondern die abgesegneten Ergebnisse anderer sogenannter Forschungen sammele.




Rettung vor den Klimarettern
http://www.ke-research.de/downloads/Klimaretter.pdf


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....131527333604105.29385.100002405186301&type=3
*„Nie haben die Massen nach Wahrheit gedürstet. Von den Tatsachen, die ihnen mißfallen, wenden sie sich ab und ziehen es vor, den Irrtum zu vergöttern, wenn er sie zu verführen vermag. Wer sie zu täuschen versteht, wird leicht ihr Herr, wer sie aufzuklären sucht, stets ihr Opfer.“*
―Gustave Le Bon

*„Das Wiederholte befestigt sich so sehr in den Köpfen, daß es schließlich als eine bewiesene Wahrheit angenommen wird.“*
―Gustave Le Bon

stichwort propaganda


----------



## MaxRink (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> wie viele Kilometer weniger im Jahr muss ich fahren um die Emissionen so eines Starts einzusparen?


Moderne Raketen nutzen LOX und LH2, CO2 ausstoß =0


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> wieder ein gut geschriebener artikel von oliver janich  bin kein fan von compact und elsässer.



Was genau ist jetzt an dem Artikel gut?

Ich sehe schon im zweiten Satz eine klare Lüge: Ddie meisten Leute hier werden Schulbücher genutzt haben oder sogar noch nutzen, in denen 0,033% oder gar 0,030% als "aktuelle Konzentration" drin stehen - was zu deren Drucklegung auch stimmte und was deutlich weniger als 0,038 ist.

Und im vierten Satz folgt eine bewusste Irreführung, denn Arrhenius 100 Jahre alte Erkenntnisse sind längst durch modernere Studien abgelöst worden und etwaige Wiederlegungen sind somit irrelevant. Das heißt: Entweder ist es eine doppelte Irreführung oder glatt die zweite Lüge. Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob es von Arrhenius eine Studie zu Treibhäusern gibt, die nichts mit dem Treibhauseffekt zu tun hat und auf die der Autor hier zwecks Desinformationen verweisen könnte. Aber die bekannte Arbeit von Arrhenius, die die Auswirkungen von CO2 auf das Klima thematisiert, beschäftigt sich überhaupt nicht mit Treibhäusern und entsprechende Behauptungen wären schlicht gelogen.
Wers nicht glaubt, kann die Argumentation ja gerne im Original nachlesen. Ist auch Bildungstechnisch nicht ganz verkehrt, denn selbst wenn es wesentlich modernere Erkenntnisse zum Thema gibt, gelten die Grundüberlegungen zur Strahlungsbilanz bis heute.


(Anm.: Falls weiter hinten in dem Artikel gute Argumente folgen sollten, bitte ich darum, sie auf anderem Wege in die Diskussion einzubringen. Texte von Autoren, die mich in jedem zweiten Satz anlügen, sind weder die Zeit sie zu lesen wert, noch sind sie als Quelle brauchbar - auch wenn zufällig mal ein Fakt drin stehen mag).




MaxRink schrieb:


> Moderne Raketen nutzen LOX und LH2, CO2 ausstoß =0



Bislang fehlt es an Wasserstoff aus erneuerbaren Energien und davon abgesehen ist Kerosin als Energieträger, insbesondere für erste Stufen weiterhin nicht unbeliebt (bekanntestes Beispiel sind die R-7 Derivate einschließlich aller Sojus, die auch für die zweite und afaik z.T. auch dritte Stufe auf LH2 verzichten). Im Vergleich zum minütlichen Globalverbrauch dürften die Jahresemissionen der Raumfahrt aber dennoch überschaubar sein.


----------



## QUAD4 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und im vierten Satz folgt eine bewusste Irreführung, denn Arrhenius 100 Jahre alte Erkenntnisse sind längst durch modernere Studien abgelöst worden und etwaige Wiederlegungen sind somit irrelevant. Das heißt: Entweder ist es eine doppelte Irreführung oder glatt die zweite Lüge. Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob es von Arrhenius eine Studie zu Treibhäusern gibt, die nichts mit dem Treibhauseffekt zu tun hat und auf die der Autor hier zwecks Desinformationen verweisen könnte. Aber die bekannte Arbeit von Arrhenius, die die Auswirkungen von CO2 auf das Klima thematisiert, beschäftigt sich überhaupt nicht mit Treibhäusern und entsprechende Behauptungen wären schlicht gelogen.



"Der angebliche Treibhauseffekt, der von einem Chemiker namens Svante Arrhenius tatsächlich nach der Beobachtung solcher Gewächshäuser benannt wurde, wurde von Professor Robert Woods bereits 1909, also vor über hundert Jahren widerlegt."

https://klimakatastrophe.wordpress....wurde-schon-vor-100-jahren-in-frage-gestellt/



> Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts: Skepsis und Ablehnung
> 
> In der ersten Hälfte des 20. Jahrhunderts stand man der Theorie von Arrhenius überwiegend ablehnend gegenüber. Seine Annahmen basierten auf zu vielen unbestätigten und vereinfachenden Annahmen, sodass die Skepsis berechtigt war. Arrhenius hatte in seinen Berechnungen die Eis-Albedo-Rückkopplung und die Wasserdampf-Rückkopplung in Ermangelung konkreter Daten nur durch Schätzwerte berücksichtigt. Einen Wärmetransport durch Konvektion und Meeresströmungen betrachtete er gar nicht, und zur Untermauerung seiner Eiszeittheorie fehlte ihm die Kenntnis der eiszeitlichen atmosphärischen Treibhausgaskonzentrationen. Auch bezog er in seine Betrachtungen mögliche, durch eine Erwärmung ausgelöste Veränderungen der Wolkenbildung nicht in seine Berechnungen mit ein. Wolken können die Strahlungsbilanz der Erde jedoch signifikant verändern, und einige Wissenschaftler seiner Zeit gingen davon aus, dass eine Erwärmung über eine verstärkte Wolkenbildung selbige vollständig ausgleichen würde.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forschungsgeschichte_des_Klimawandels#Svante_Arrhenius
nicht das ich wikipedia für die wahrheit selbst halte....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

?
Was genau soll deine Quote/Link-Sammlung aussagen?


Im Gegensatz zu dem von dir als "gut" bezeichneten Artikel beschäftigt sich dein erster Link
- nicht mit Treibhäusern
- nicht mit Arbeiten Woods zu Arrhenius Thesen
- nicht mit einer Widerlegung Arrhenius
Und übrigens auch nicht mit heute als gültig anerkannten wissenschaftlichen Modellen, die etwas mit der Diskussion in diesem Thread zu tun hätten.

Und dein zweiter Link fügt dem auch nichts neues hinzu, sondern bestätigt allenfalls mein Hinweis, dass vor über 100 Jahren erstmalig geäußerte Konzepte längst von moderneren, insbesondere verfeinerten, wissenschafltichen Untersuchungen überholt wurden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> "Der angebliche Treibhauseffekt, der von einem  Chemiker namens Svante Arrhenius tatsächlich nach der Beobachtung  solcher Gewächshäuser benannt wurde, wurde von Professor Robert Woods  bereits 1909, also vor über hundert Jahren widerlegt."


Im Text steht: _Svante Arrhenius Theorie zum Treibhauseffekt wurde schon vor 100 Jahren in Frage gestellt_
In Frage gestellt und widerlegt ist für Dich dasselbe? Deine  Unglaubwürdigkeit ist grenzenlos. 
Aber ich weiss, die Wahrheit zu sagen  ist sowas von Mainstream....




Cleriker schrieb:


> wie viele Kilometer weniger im Jahr muss ich fahren um die Emissionen so eines Starts einzusparen?


Mit welcher Legitimation wollen wir anderen Staaten Sparmaßnahmen oder ein EEG empfehlen, 
wenn die Leute hier im Land weiter auf "Deibel komm raus" verschwenden? Was Du machst wirkt 
darum tausendfach. Das ist Dir hoffentlich klar und die Verantwortung übernimmst Du. 

Wir hier in Europa sollten die Vorreiter in Sachen CO2-Vermeidung sein. Wenn wir es nicht hin-
bekommen, werden andere nicht einmal im Traum daran denken.


----------



## S754 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Da wir gerade beim Thema CO2 sind, erlaube ich mir einen Link zu posten:
22 sehr unbequeme Klima-Wahrheiten

Darüber sollte man mal nachdenken und man muss sich wirklich nicht verrückt machen lassen.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> 1. Die mittlere globale Temperatur ist seit 1997 stabil geblieben, trotz eines kontinuierlichen Anstiegs des CO2-Gehaltes der Luft: Wie kann da jemand behaupten, dass die Zunahme des CO2-Gehaltes der Grund ist für die Temperaturzunahme?


Die Kurven verlaufen verzögert, da die Erde größtenteils aus Wasser besteht, das für einen komplette Temperaturänderung deutlich länger braucht ist es wie ein Puffer für die Temperatur.
Und wo ist die Quelle dafür das die Temperatur gleich geblieben ist?
Die fehlt übrigens bei allen Aussagen bei deiner Seite.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



S754 schrieb:


> Da wir gerade beim Thema CO2 sind, erlaube ich mir einen Link zu posten:
> 22 sehr unbequeme Klima-Wahrheiten
> 
> Darüber sollte man mal nachdenken und man muss sich wirklich nicht verrückt machen lassen.



Na, ich weiß nicht.
Ich gucke aus dem Fenster und sehe, dass wir gerade 13 Grad haben.
Das mag man für Wetter halten, aber der Trend ist zu sehen.
Als ich Kind war -- schon länger her -- war es im Dezember immer kalt, Fronst, manchmal Schnee, aber sowas wie die letzen Jahre gab es vor 30 Jahren einfach nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



S754 schrieb:


> Da wir gerade beim Thema CO2 sind, erlaube ich mir einen Link zu posten:
> 22 sehr unbequeme Klima-Wahrheiten
> 
> Darüber sollte man mal nachdenken und man muss sich wirklich nicht verrückt machen lassen.



22 Wahrheiten?

#1: "Die Temperatur ist seit 97 gleich geblieben".

Lüge
(In Zahlen: 0,26 K von 97 bis 14 im Jahresmittel, 0,2 K von 97 bis 12 im Fünfjahresmittel)

#2: "Die Temperatur ist seit 97 gleich geblieben". Häh? Sogar die "22" war gelogen...


Unbequem ist solche gequirlte ******* wirklich, erst recht wenn sie auch noch weiterverlinkt wird, weil sie Leute gezielt falsch informiert um ... (Verschwörungstheoretiker vor!)


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im Text steht: _Svante Arrhenius Theorie zum Treibhauseffekt wurde schon vor 100 Jahren in Frage gestellt_
> In Frage gestellt und widerlegt ist für Dich dasselbe? Deine  Unglaubwürdigkeit ist grenzenlos.
> Aber ich weiss, die Wahrheit zu sagen  ist sowas von Mainstream....
> 
> ...


Mit welcher Legitimation? Genau das habe ich dich gefragt vor einigen Seiten? Weißt du das noch? Jetzt kommst ausgerechnet du damit um die Ecke? 
Wie hier zudem schon von einem User bemerkt wurde... die meisten der geplanten Raketenstarts werden Sojus sein. Es sollen offiziell knapp 38 Raketen 2016 starten. Nach diesem space act soll sich das verdreifachen, bis verachtfachen. Allein die Anlage Baikonur wird schon mit einem 600 Megawatt Kraftwerk mit fossilen Brennstoff betrieben. Die Herstellung der Raketen und die Ausbildung und dazugehörigen Wissenschaften sind da nicht mit drin. Cape Canaveral ist der zweitgrößte und die Russen/Putin wollen demnächst nochmals nachlegen, was den Amerikanern nicht passen wird. Das alles macht schon einiges aus und wenn ihr ernsthaft meint das klein reden zu müssen, dann entbehrt euch auch jedes Recht mir als Bürger etwas von Einsparung zu verkünden. 

Mal eine Frage: wie geht ihr hier ins Forum? Bis auf drei oder vier Ausnahmen dieses Jahr, war ich ausschließlich! Mit dem Smartphone online. YouTube nutze ich aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht, Genau wie Steam, Spotify, Dropbox, Amazon Video, Netflix und Co. Allein schon was deren Server an Energie verbrauchen und in der Herstellung verschlungen haben...
Wie sieht's bei euch aus? Dieses Jahr schon einmal irgendetwas davon genutzt? Wenn ja, wie vereinbart ihr das mit eurem grünen Gewissen und der Argumentation dass wir alle verzichten lernen sollten???


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> ... Es sollen offiziell knapp 38 Raketen 2016 starten. ...


Du hälst Dich also so wichtig, wie den Start eines Komunikationssatelliten? Sieh an....



S754 schrieb:


> Darüber sollte man mal nachdenken und man muss sich wirklich nicht verrückt machen lassen.


Richtig, man informiert sich einfach und bemerkt, dass keine der 22 Aussagen stimmt.

Punkt 1.: Es wird wärmer, aktuell vor allem das Meerwasser
Punkt 2.: Die Erde reagiert träge, es dauert Jahrzehnte, bis die minimale 2W/m² Heizung einen nennenswerten Effekt hat. Alleine die Wärmekapazität der Atmosphäre über einem m² Boden entspricht ca. der von 2,5 qm Wasser. Dazu kommt dann noch Boden oder Meerwasser. Wie lange dauert es, bis diese Menge Materie mit 2W-Heizleistung warm werden? Lange.... Es zeigt eher, was uns in den nächsten Jahrzehnten blüht.
Punkt 3.: Basis der Daten? Das ist Blödsinn, die Konzentration in der Atmosphäre stieg von 280ppm vor der industriellen Revolution auf 400ppm heute. Beim Isotopenverhältnis haben Deine Spaßvögel den Anteil vergessen, der zwischen Meer und Atmosphäre ausgetauscht wird. Das ist ein Taschenspielertrick, keine Wissenschaft.
Punkt 4.: Basis der Daten? Nicht vorhanden. Bzw. geht es wieder um den stetigen Austausch von CO2 der Atmosphäre mit dem Meerwasser. 
Punkt 5.: Ein bekannter Effekt der Sonnenzyklen. Und, die Temperatur steigt weiter, trotz sehr schwacher aktueller Sonnenlesitung. 
Punkt 6.: Es gibt keine Sättigung, das ist Blödsinn, da hat jemand den Effekt nicht verstanden. Eine Frage an Dich S754: Was ist der Grenzwert der Funktion Wurzel (x)?
Punkt 7.: zu 7/8 der Universumlebensdauer gab es gar keine Erde. Damit ist alles bewiesen, oder?   Was hat das mit dem aktuellen Problem der aktuellen Situaton zu tun? Es gab auf der Erde schon mehrere Massensterben genau wie jetzt. Ist das lebenswert?
Punkt 8.: Zwei Stationen haben wohl kaum etwas mit einer weltweiten Entwicklung zu tun. Taschenspielertrick und Rosinenpicken. Es gibt sogar Orte mit sinkendem Meeresspieleg durch veränderte Windsysteme. Globaler Durchschnitt ist die relevante Zahl, nicht wer Wert von zwei heraus gepickten Stationen.
Punkt 9.: Basis der Behauptung? Aber ja, die Höhe der positiven Rückkopplung durch H2O und Methan ist unsicher. Es scheint eher eine höhere Rückkopplung zu geben, als Modelle behaupten, weil die Tundra mehr Methan freigibt, als früher angenommen wurd eund auch Methanhydrate im Meer verbreiteter sind.
Punkt 10.: Ich kenne andere Ergebnisse. Ohne Basis der Daten keine Aussage
Punkt 11.: Durch das abschmelzende Eis im Sommer sinkt der Salzgehalt messbar und die Ausdehnung im Winter mit sehr dünnem Eis steigt. Im artischen Winter wird dabei aber kein Sonnenlicht reflektiert. Im Sommer wird die Eismenge mehr oder weniger stetig geringer. Taschenspielertrick
....

Man kann Schweinepristern wie auf der verlinkten Seite glauben, oder sich fundierte Studien ansehen und selber eine Meinung bilden. Letztes empfehle ich, Bibliotheken sind für jeden geöffnet.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hälst Dich also so wichtig, wie den Start eines Komunikationssatelliten? .


Wie wäre es mal mit Artikel lesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit Artikel lesen.


Was für einen Artikel hat der Cleriker verlinkt???? Es geht um absurde Relativierung der eigenen Verschendung. "Wenn andere Verschwenden, darf ist das auch." Und ich sage dagegen, wenn niemand anfängt, wird sich nie etwas bewegen. Und wir sind eines der reichsten Länder in der Welt. Wer also sonst sollte anfangen? Tonga? Bangladesh? Indien? China? USA? Es geht darum, anderen nicht vorzuschreiben, was sie zu tun haben, sondern selber vorzuleben und umsetzbare Lösungen zu finden. Da wir es nicht schaffen, haben wir keinerlei moralisches Recht andere zu bitten, ebenso Überflüssiges zu stoppen.

Das schönste an diesem absurden Inhalt der verlinkten Seite 22 sehr unbequeme Klima-Wahrheiten sind übrigens die Kommentare. Man erkennt sehr gut, wes Geistes Kind die Verschwörungsdeppen sind. Wenn man schon _"Dieser ganze Klimascheiß ist doch geisteskranke Sabotage um den “stupid white man”_ zu schwächen" liest, kann man nur fassungslos zurückbleiben und sich fragen, was aus unserem Bildungssystem geworden ist. Aber so ist das, Dumme gab es immer, früher hatten sie nur keine Möglichkeit sich zu formulieren, den Stammtisch mal außen vor gelassen. Heute meint jeder, seine Dummheit an die große Glocken hängen zu müssen. Wahrscheinlich sollte ich auch in Foren mit Sätzen auftreten _"Die ganze Gravitationsscheiße wurde doch nur erfunden, um uns Dicken zu diskriminieren.".._.


----------



## QUAD4 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man kann Schweinepristern wie auf der verlinkten Seite glauben, oder sich fundierte Studien ansehen und selber eine Meinung bilden. Letztes empfehle ich, Bibliotheken sind für jeden geöffnet.



ja, fundierte studien von gekaufen "wissenschaftlern" bzw. polit-schwaflern, rofl

warum bitte retten ihr nicht die welt auf eigene kosten ihr ehrenwerten männer????

ps. die jenigen die immer wieder den begriff "verschwörungstheoretiker" benutzen outen sich selbst auch desinformanten.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Grundsätzlich, dürfte doch das größte Problem sein, dass viel zuviele Menschen diesen Planeten bevölkern 

Mit einem angemessenen Lebensstil, wird niemals eine positive Energiebilanz erreicht werden 

Letztendlich hilft da nur ein radikaler Verzicht, aber welche Regierung, sagt schon knallhart die Wahrheit ....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ja, fundierte studien von gekaufen "wissenschaftlern" bzw. polit-schwaflern, rofl.


Wieviele Promovierende kennst Du, deren Arbeit gekauft wurde? 
Du hast keine Ahnung, wie wissenschaftliches arbeiten funktioniert?
Du verwechselst Politiker und Journalisten mit Wisasenschaftlern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Letztendlich hilft da nur ein radikaler Verzicht, aber welche Regierung, sagt schon knallhart die Wahrheit ....


Wieso Verzicht?

Gesamtenergieverbrauch in Deutschland:  3.821 Mrd. _kWha   (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energieverbrauch)
_Ertrag pro m² Solaranlage : ca. 500 kWha (stark abhängig von Region und alter, ungefähr ein Mittelwert aller deuschen Anlagen)
=> Benötigte Fläche: 7642000000m² oder 7642km², bezogen auf 357.168km² Fläche der Bundesrepublik wären das 2% unserer Fläche
Das entspricht ungefähr der versiegelten Fläche durch unsere Straßen. würden wir diese überdachen und mit Solarzellen versehen, hätten wie inseren Energiebedarf gedeckt. Die Anlagen müßten dann als 40 Jahre erneuert werden, das könnte automatisiert passieren. Natürlich ist es mit Kombination von Windkraft und Biogasanlagen viel billiger. Aber es geht nur darum, was wir benötigen.  Das ist nur ein Daumenwert, der Jahresertrag steigt mit zunehemden Wirkungsgrad der Anlagen, neue Mehrschicht Solarzellen sind kurz vor der Sereinreife.


----------



## QUAD4 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieviele Promovierende kennst Du, deren Arbeit gekauft wurde?
> Du hast keine Ahnung, wie wissenschaftliches arbeiten funktioniert?
> Du verwechselst Politiker und Journalisten mit Wisasenschaftlern.



1. sind nicht alle wissentschafler gekauft wenn man sie für etwas bezahlt?!
2. wenn geld auf die arbeit von wissentschaftlern einfluss nimmt kann die wissenschaft manipluiert sein. der geldgeber entscheidet welche meinung diese wissentschaft hat, ansonsten ist der wissentschafler schnell sein job los.
3. geld hat einfluss auf politik, journalisten und wissenschaft. ich verwechsle gar nix.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> 1. sind nicht alle wissentschafler gekauft wenn man sie für etwas bezahlt?!
> 2. wenn geld auf die arbeit von wissentschaftlern einfluss nimmt kann die wissenschaft manipluiert sein. der geldgeber entscheidet welche meinung diese wissentschaft hat, ansonsten ist der wissentschafler schnell sein job los.
> 3. geld hat einfluss auf politik, journalisten und wissenschaft. ich verwechsle gar nix.


zu 1.: Nein, erstens werden die meisten nicht bezahlt (Diplomarbeiten), für Promotionen gibt es Hungerlöhne auf Hartz IV Niveau und zweitens ist Wissenschaft unabhängig. 
zu 2.: Verfolgungswahn kannst Du auf alles anwenden. Die Polizei bekommt auch Geld, also ist sie natürlich manipuliert, die Richter auch, ogott, ogott, ogot,, wir werden alle Sterben.... 
zu 3.: Trenne Wissenschaft von Politik. Weil Al Gore fragwürde und angreifbare Präsentationen bringt ist die Wissenschaft dahinter trotzdem sinnvoll

Ich wundere mich, dass Du gut überprüfbaren wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten nicht traust, aber jedem Youtuber, der auch Klickzahlen und Selbstbestätigung aus ist und irgendwelche dummen Dinge verbreitet in voller Gänze hinterher läufst. Das ist sehr merkwürdig. Lies die Arbeiten einfach. Ist etwas Mühselig, ich brauche immer ein Wochenende für eine übliche 150 Seiten Dissertationsschift, die ich früher regelmäßig korrekturgelesen habe. Danach hat man aber zu ienem diskreten Thema einen guten, stimmigen und abgewogenen Überblick.

Eine Frage: Warum gehen die ganzen Youtuber nicht auf einfache Kongresse zum Thema und stellen sich der wissenschaftlichen Diskussion? Warum tun sie es nicht? Weil sie gnadenlos ausgezogen würden. Vor naivem Publikum aber können sie ihre abstrusen Thesen in Ruhe vortragen.


----------



## QUAD4 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

du lebst ja ziemlich in einer von dir geistig isolierten welt. sehr amüsant deine naivität. oder bist du doch ein desinformant?

Klimawandel - das Geschäft mit der Angst 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pHJokJGh4s


> Hartmut Bachmann in der 3sat-Fernsehsendung „Weilers Welt" vom 21.10.2010 mit Jan Weiler
> 
> Hartmut Bachmann, Autor des Buches "Die Lüge der Klimakatastrophe" und ehemaliger "Beisitzer" bei der Gründung des UN-Klimarates IPCC, bezieht als Insider in der 3sat-Sendung „Weilers Welt" Stellung zum Auftrag des Weltklimarates und der Geburtsstunde der "Klimakatastrophe". Mit versiertem Insiderwissen entlarvt er die Klimakatastrophe als das „gigantischste Betrugswerk der Neuzeit".
> 
> ...


Die Lüge der Klimakatastrophe. Das gigantischste Betrugswerk der Neuzeit. Manipulierte Angst als Mittel zur Macht: Amazon.de: Hartmut Bachmann: Bücher


> Laut Umfrage sind 70 % aller Deutschen durch systematische Panikmache über eine heraufziehende Klimakatastrophe geängstigt. Wer jedoch erkennt, dass die Basiswerte dieser angeblichen Katastrophe größtenteils gefälscht sind, kann seine Ängste abbauen. Dies ist der Sinn dieses Buches. Nicht Untersuchungen, ob eine Katastrophe vor der Tür steht und welche Folgen diese haben könnte, sind Inhalt dieses Buches. Das ist lang und breit in Hunderten von Veröffentlichungen über Jahre bereits geschehen. Neu ist hingegen, dass jemand sich darum kümmert, ob die Ergebnisse der sogenannten Wissenschaftler überhaupt stimmen. Bachmann entdeckt aufgrund von Fakten, dass die gesamte Konstruktion, welche die Klimakatastrophe stützen soll, ein einziges Lügengebäude ist. Aufgebaut von den obersten internationalen Klimabehörden bis hinunter zu den Landesregierungen. Nach Dekuvrierung dieser Fakten geht der Autor der Frage nach: CUI BONO? Wem nützt dies? Dabei stößt er auf kriminelle Machenschaften. Dieses Buch ist nicht nur ein Wirtschafts- und Polit-Krimi, sondern gleichzeitig ein Beleg dafür, wie skrupellose Ausbeuter und Egoisten aus Wirtschaft und Politik Menschen manipulieren und ängstigen, um sie dann auszubeuten.



https://www.hartgeld.com/media/pdf/TO2009/Bachmann-EineUnbequemeWahrheit.pdf


ps. ja, in deutschland sind richter weisungegebunden, wie jeder beamte. die gewaltenteilung gibts NUR auf dem papier.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aobH_3WQoBo



.... aber selbstverständlich glaube ich einem "interessiertenUser" . haha


----------



## MaxRink (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> Höchstgeistige Ergüsse


Wieder einmal jemand, der auf Halbwahrheiten reinfällt. Weitere Diskussion sinnlos, da sowieso kein Interesse an einem Diskurs besteht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> du lebst ja ziemlich in einer von dir geistig isolierten welt


Der Unterschied ist, dass ich den wissenschaftlichen Betrieb zwanzig Jahre lang erlebt habe, Forschungsanträge schrieb, promovierte, etc.

Das es in jeder Arbeit Fehler und Ungenauigkeiten gibt ist etwas anderes, als massive Manipulation vorzuwerfen; auch die gibt es, denke ich z.B. an Gentechnikergebnisse aus Asien, aber sie werden aufgedeckt, wenn reproduzierende Studien zu anderen Ergebnissen kommen. Es geht hier um naturwissenschaftliche Arbeiten, die auf Basis von einfach nachzuprüfenden Fakten basieren. Messwerte, Bohrkerne etc. liegen transparent vor. Das ist mir lieber als ein verbohrter Youtube-Schwätzer, der wilde Behauptungen aufstellt. Aber gut, wir haben da vermutlich eine andere Herangehensweise an Wissen. Ich kann Dir gerne noch ein paar alte Renntierknochen zum knobeln zusenden, damit wirst Du sicherlich ganz genau die einzig wahren Tatsachen erkennen.

Es wäre übrigens schön, wenn Du den youtube SPAM in diesem ernsten Thema unterlassen würdest. Oder glaubst Du wirklich an den Stumpfsinn von ungebildeten Menschen, für die einfachste Naturwissenschaft unverständliche Magie ist? Ich weiss, solche Menschen können nicht einmal eine Temperatur messen, verstehen den Sinn von  vergleichendenDurchschnittswerten nicht, messen Eisdicken im Winter und stellen überrascht fest, dass es mehr als im Sommer ist, können nicht unterscheiden, was früher passierte und was jetzt relevant ist, etc. Aber sie finden Gehör, das ist immer wieder das Verblüffende. Es zeigt aber sehr deutlich, dass Menschen betrogen werden wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: wie geht ihr hier ins Forum? Bis auf drei oder vier Ausnahmen dieses Jahr, war ich ausschließlich! Mit dem Smartphone online. YouTube nutze ich aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht, Genau wie Steam, Spotify, Dropbox, Amazon Video, Netflix und Co. Allein schon was deren Server an Energie verbrauchen und in der Herstellung verschlungen haben...
> Wie sieht's bei euch aus? Dieses Jahr schon einmal irgendetwas davon genutzt? Wenn ja, wie vereinbart ihr das mit eurem grünen Gewissen und der Argumentation dass wir alle verzichten lernen sollten???



Ein moderner PC verbaucht bei geringer Auslastung nur ein paar dutzend Watt, selbst mit umfangreicher Peripherie und dem winzigen Anteil an der Serverbelastung sollten typische Online-Aktivitäten nicht 100 W übersteigen. Nehmen wir mal sehr hohe 2000 h im Jahr an (also fast 6 h am Tag - im Schnitt. Für einen berufstätigten Menschen bedeutet das quasi die gesamte Freizeit), sind wir bei 200 kWh. Das entspricht nicht ganz dem Energiegehalt von 13 l Diesel beziehungsweise einer Strecke von ~200 km (je nach Fahrstil) oder geschätzt einem halben Kurzstreckenflug. Wohlgemerkt: Im Jahr.
Ich denke mal, wer es mit Neuanschaffungen (Herstellungsaufwand!) nicht übertreibt, ist mit den genannten Freizeitaktivitäten ziemlich weit in der "Vorbild"-Ecke, zumal es ja leider nicht so ist, dass ein geringerer Verbrauch an Ökostrom zu sinkenden Emissionen führen würde.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hälst Dich also so wichtig, wie den Start eines Komunikationssatelliten? Sieh an....



Sorry, aber was läuft bei dir schief? Zeig mir bitte explizit die Stelle wo ich das behaupte? Das worum es mir geht ist die Tatsache dass Regierungen und Wirtschaft sich einig sind, den Weltraum auszubeuten und für den Tourismus freizugeben um dies zu finanzieren. Zu den Starts für Satelliten und dergleichen kommen noch das dreifache an Spaßtouren und Wirtschaftsinteressen. Egal wieviel wir jetzt versuchen einzusparen, es wurde gerade ein sehr großer Schritt in die entgegengesetzte Richtung unternommen und dabei geht es um Projekte die auf 100 Jahre ausgerichtet sind. Viel Spaß beim gegenhalten. Die anwesenden der Klimakonferenz sind es, die jetzt dies starten.


Was deinen "Vorschlag" (oder eher fixe Idee" mit den 2% Solarfläche angeht:
Du hast die Kostenaufstellung vergessen dazu zu schreiben und den Finanzierung'svorschlag.
Wie lange hat es gedauert bis wir in D diese 2% Asphalt gelegt hatten? Mal just gerade alles abändern, ja? Auf welchen Zeitraum, damit es auch schnell was bringt? 5, 10, oder 15 Jahre? Von welchem Hersteller? Welcher Politiker hat seine Finger in welchem Unternehmen? Was passiert bei nicht einhalten der Lieferzeiten? Was für Maßnahmen zum Personenschutz müssen getroffen werden bei einem Autounfall unter solchen Panels? Wie sieht der Umweltschutz das ganze? Wieviel Energie frisst die Herstellung, Transport, Aufbau und Wartung? Reicht die Fläche auch noch dann, wenn nur noch E-Autos unterwegs sind und E-LKW?

Was ist mit den Betreibern der bisherigen Kraftwerke? Das Kartellamt wird ihnen nicht einfach den Boden unter den Füßen wegziehen. Was ist mit den Angestellten? Werden die auf Staatskosten umgeschult? Wird überhaupt die gesamte Infrastruktur dann verstaatlicht, oder wird ein bestimmtes Unternehmen bestimmt?

Mach es dir nicht immer so leicht, sondern gib mal bitte vollständig durchdachte Sachen von dir. Immer nur in irgendein Horn Blasen kann jeder.

ruyven,
bei einem PC! Wie viele Nutzer hat Steam, Dropbox, Amazon Video und dergleichen zusammen? Also sämtliche streaming Anbieter und Services! Was ist mit dem Stromverbrauch eines 65" Plasma, der auch mal dran hängt und der Heimkinoanlage? Rechne das doch mal bitte alles vor und vergiss nicht diejenigen bei denen den ganzen Tag irgendwelche YouTube channels im Hintergrund laufen, nur für den Fall.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das worum es mir geht ist die Tatsache dass Regierungen und Wirtschaft sich einig sind, den Weltraum auszubeuten und für den Tourismus freizugeben um dies zu finanzieren. .


Wasserstoff für Raketen kann man ganz wunderbar mit überschüssigem Windstrom herstellen. Wo siehst Du ein Problem zum Energiesparen einer 300 Millionen Nation, wenn 300 Superreiche ins All fliegen wollen? Ansonsten schippern die auf einer 150m Titanjacht durch die Gegend. Da rege ich mich in der Tat drüber auch, aber auch 50.000 KW Motoren sind nicht mehr als 500 Autos, das releaivert es immer ganz schnell.

Cleriker, es geht nicht darum, was andere verschwenden, es geht darum, was man selber optimieren kann. Es soll gerade niemand eingeschränkt werden, aber trotzdem wird sich unser Verhalten beim Übergang von der Nutzung fossiler Energieträger hin zu regenerativen Quellen ändern müssen. Die Bunderwehr sagt zu Recht, Kriege wie bisher wird es nicht mehr geben, weil wir gar nicht mehr die Energie haben, um die Geräte zu befeuern. Schau Dir an, was Kampf-Jets an Sprit durchhauen, da wird es mit Solarflugzeugen schwer werden. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Mach es dir nicht immer so leicht, sondern gib  mal bitte vollständig durchdachte Sachen von dir. Immer nur in irgendein  Horn Blasen kann jeder..


Das habe ich doch schon zur Genüge gemacht:
1. Schritt: Umstellung von Mehrwertsteuer hin zu einer reinen Rohstoffsteuer. Der Aufwand ist dergleiche und wir würden Verschwendung und nicht Arbeitszeit besteuern
2. Schritt: Vergabe von Umweltverschmutzungszertizikaten. Jeder bekommt dasgleiche, wer weniger verbraucht kan seine verkaufen, darum lohnt sparen doppelt
3. Schritt: Massiver Ausbau der EE und einbeziehen weiterer Systeme, z.B. Wärmepumpen zur Warmwassererzeugung können zur Netzstabilisierung herangezogen werden
4. Gleichmäßige Besteuerung vom Energieverbrauch, damit würden Autos relativ entlastet, aber Flugzeuge, Landwirtschaft etc. belastet
5. Regenerative Energien müssen steuerfrei werden, abgesehen natürlich von den Ressourcen der Herstellung
6. bessere Vernetzung von Individualverkehr mit Massentransportmitteln
7. Massives Rezykling sämtlicher Produkte, Fahrzeug sind zur Zeit mit der Altautoverordnung relativ führend in bezug auf Materialkennzeichnung und sortenreiner Zerlegung
usw....


----------



## Cleriker (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja genau, weil Raketen ja ausschließlich mit Wasserstoff arbeiten und nichts anderem. Die Herstellung dieser ist bereits beschlossen, die Herstellung der nötigen EE-Quellen zur Produktion dieser aber noch nicht. Oder wie groß ist noch gleich der Anteil an EE bei der Herstellung von Aluminium, Stahl, Kupfer und Titan?  

Bei deinem Stufenprogramm sehe ich keine Zahlen für die zeitliche Umsetzung, Keine Kostenaufstellung, für sozial schwache, bis super reiche. 
Wo bleibt die Antwort auf die Frage nach der Auftragsbergabelf, nach den Brand- und Personenschutz Vorkehrungen? Wer reguliert das, wer profitiert und was ist mit den Firmen denen man den Boden wegzieht? Du hast erneut nur pauschal geantwortet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja genau, weil Raketen ja ausschließlich mit Wasserstoff arbeiten und nichts anderem. Die Herstellung dieser ist bereits beschlossen, die Herstellung der nötigen EE-Quellen zur Produktion dieser aber noch nicht. Oder wie groß ist noch gleich der Anteil an EE bei der Herstellung von Aluminium, Stahl, Kupfer und Titan?  .


Es müssen keine Feststoffbooster genutzt werden und die Masse von Raketen ist minimal. Das sind wirklich völlig unbedeutende Mengen.  Ob private Raumflüge aber wirklich notwendig sind, sei dahin gestellt. Geben die Transportierten aber 100 Millionen dafür her, kann man mit dem Geld schöne sinnvoll Dinge zur Kompensation machen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei deinem Stufenprogramm sehe ich keine Zahlen für die zeitliche Umsetzung, Keine Kostenaufstellung, für sozial schwache, bis super reiche.
> Wo bleibt die Antwort auf die Frage nach der Auftragsbergabelf, nach den Brand- und Personenschutz Vorkehrungen? Wer reguliert das, wer profitiert und was ist mit den Firmen denen man den Boden wegzieht? Du hast erneut nur pauschal geantwortet.


Wissenschaftler machen keine Politik, es sind Ansätze. Soll ich Dir das auf jeden Cent hochrechnen? An welcher Stelle siehst Du konzeptionell Probleme? Und ja, Veränderung bedeutet immer, dass sich Firen, Produkte und Arbeitsplätze verändern. Veränderungen machen das Leben aus. So etwas wird aber eh nicht umgesetzt, weil z.B. die Lobby der Steuerberater viel zu mächtig ist und die Steuergesetz-Ausschüsse fest in der Hand hat. Politik ist heute immer nur Klientelpolitik. Das die FDP weg ist, ist schon ein großer Vorteil, jetzt sollten Grüne und Linke mit in die Regierungsverantwortung, damit alte Strukturen ausgehebelt werden.

Ein Konzept ist immer etwas grobes, ich werde Dir nicht sagen können, was Du 2020, 2025 und 2030 an Arbeit und wo hast und ich kann Dir auch nicht die Versicherungssumme für Deine Solaranlage auf dem Schuppen im Garten nennen. Ich kann Dir nur versichern, dass es technische Lösungen wird. Für die wirtschaftlch Armen wäre es ein extremer Vorteil, wenn die arbeitsgebundene Mehrwertsteuer entfällt.  Das ist faktisch eine 20% Gehaltserhöhung. Dafür wird der Konsum teurer, das wiederum ist weniger ein Problem der wirtschaftlich Schwachen sondern trifft andere erheblich mehr.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es müssen keine genutzt werden, Ja. Was so alles nicht müsste, aber doch ist...
Punkt ist, dass sie genutzt werden. Je nach Start über 100t Kerosin. Momentan etwa 30 Starts pro Jahr. Dann bis zu 18 Starts pro Monat. Ziehen wir etwas davon ab weils ja nur Hochrechnungen sind bisher. Also z.B.15x12x100t Kerosin, macht also locker mal eben 18.000t Kerosin. Dazu kommt dass für die Versorgung einer Anlage bisher ein 600Megawatt Kraftwerk im Betrieb ist, Natürlich mit fossilenm Kraftstoff. Wenn wie also künftig das sechsfache an den Start bringen wollen, Muss auch dafür die Energie bereitgestellt werden.
Das alles ist aber nicht worum es mir eigentlich geht. Es geht mir darum, dass Wirtschaft und Politik sich scheinbar nicht sonderlich fürs sparen interessieren und dies nur ein Beleg dafür ist. 
Also wie kommst du darauf dass wenn du und ich das sparen anfangen, dann genau diese beiden Interessengemeinschaften nachziehen und solche Konzepte umsetzen, wie von dir halbgar hier vorgeschlagen?

Du brauchst auch nicht patzig reagieren, nur weil ich diesbezüglich Fragen aufwerfen, die auch in der Praxis erst komplett geklärt sein müssen. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern dich nach irgendetwas in meinem Garten gefragt zu haben. Dafür ist mir noch eine weitere Frage eingefallen:
Wie klappt das mit den Solar-überdachten Straßen so in Berlin und überhaupt allen Städten? Du kannst ja wohl kaum den Menschen in der Stadt einen freien Blick nach oben gönnen und allen anderen nicht, oder? Thema Gleichberechtigung...

Die von dir selbst angeführte Energiebilanz für dein Vorhaben will ich mir überhaupt nicht ausmalen. Das was die Herstellung verschlingen würde, hätten wir in 25 Jahren nicht wieder drin. DAS wäre eine eindeutige Verschlimmbesserung! Auch genannt Augenwischerei, oder Schuss in den Ofen (Hier fast wörtlich zu nehmen). Die Thematik der Speicher haben wir da noch lange nicht angerissen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Es geht mir darum, dass Wirtschaft und Politik sich scheinbar nicht sonderlich fürs sparen interessieren und dies nur ein Beleg dafür ist. .


Wirtschaft und Politik sind "Menschen", mit dem Interesse, möglichst schnell reich zu werden und mit sehr kurzfristigem Horizont. Dummerweise trifft das bei 95% der Menschen zu und darum bin ich so frustriert, weil natürlich nichts passieren wird, außer Lippenbekenntnissen. Das Deutsche EEG war schon man ganz gut, aber die CDU hat es zerstört, ausgehöhlt und konterkarriert und im Gegensatz dafür durch dumme Aktionen den EVU (Energie-Versorgungs-Unternehmen) Milliarden an jetzt eingeklagten Ausgleichszahlungen für stillgelegte Kernkraftwerke geschaffen, anstatt einfach den guten Stillegungsplan der Grünen so umzusetzen, wie er war. Schwarze Deppen .... 

Die Politiker wählen WIR und der Wirtschaft kaufen WIR die Produkte ab. Darum ist unser Einfluss, wenn wir um Rudel auftreten groß, die Wirkung des Einzelnen aber ist sowohl in positiver wie negativer Richtung unbedeutend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> ruyven,
> bei einem PC! Wie viele Nutzer hat Steam, Dropbox, Amazon Video und dergleichen zusammen? Also sämtliche streaming Anbieter und Services! Was ist mit dem Stromverbrauch eines 65" Plasma, der auch mal dran hängt und der Heimkinoanlage? Rechne das doch mal bitte alles vor und vergiss nicht diejenigen bei denen den ganzen Tag irgendwelche YouTube channels im Hintergrund laufen, nur für den Fall.



Was soll ich da hochrechnen? Plasmas sind out, Zahlen für "ständig youtube channels laufen lassen" lieferst du auch nicht. Fakt ist jedenfalls, online-Unterhaltung pro Person bei extremer Nutzung einem Energieaufwand von 750 m Autofahren am Tag entspricht, bei normaler Nutzung vermutlich eher 250 m. Mit auf energiesparen ausgelegter Hardware (mein Beispiel war der hier übliche Gaming-PC) noch weniger. Willst du ernsthaft behaupten, dass es soviel mehr Youtube-Nutzer als Autofahrer auf diesem Planeten gibt, dass in Relation trotzdem eine nenneswerte Menge zusammen kommt?

Es ist einfach Fakt, dass es einen Arsch voll Energie braucht, 1,5-2,5 Tonner mit hohem Tempo durch die Gegend zu bewegen. Auf solche Zahlen kommst du mit dem Kleinkram nicht. Nur mal so zur Erinnerung: Tesla verbaut im S einen 90 kWh Akku, damit man damit ~300 km Autobahn bei Normfahrweise (lol). Wenn man damit einmal in den Urlaub fahren würde, hätte man mehr Strom verbraucht, als mein Haushalt (2 Personen) im ganzen Jahr.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Cleriker, es geht nicht darum, was andere verschwenden, es geht darum, was man selber optimieren kann. Es soll gerade niemand eingeschränkt werden, aber trotzdem wird sich unser Verhalten beim Übergang von der Nutzung fossiler Energieträger hin zu regenerativen Quellen ändern müssen. Die Bunderwehr sagt zu Recht, Kriege wie bisher wird es nicht mehr geben, weil wir gar nicht mehr die Energie haben, um die Geräte zu befeuern. Schau Dir an, was Kampf-Jets an Sprit durchhauen, da wird es mit Solarflugzeugen schwer werden.



Ehe die Menschheit soweit ist, dass sie aus Klimaschutzgründen auf Kampfjets verzichten würde, sind auch die Solarflugzeuge soweit 



> Das habe ich doch schon zur Genüge gemacht:
> 1. Schritt: Umstellung von Mehrwertsteuer hin zu einer reinen Rohstoffsteuer. Der Aufwand ist dergleiche und wir würden Verschwendung und nicht Arbeitszeit besteuern



Ich würde eher mit den (arbeitnehmerseitigen) Lohnnebenkosten anfangen und dann bei der Lohnsteuer weitermacen. Mehrwertssteuer ist immerhin noch eine (wenn auch in ihrer Lenkungswirkung quasi gar nicht genutzte) Konsumsteuer. Aber das weiterhin Energieverschwendung subventioniert und die Schaffung von Arbeitsplätzen bestraft wird, ist einfach nur bescheuert.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja genau, weil Raketen ja ausschließlich mit Wasserstoff arbeiten und nichts anderem. Die Herstellung dieser ist bereits beschlossen, die Herstellung der nötigen EE-Quellen zur Produktion dieser aber noch nicht. Oder wie groß ist noch gleich der Anteil an EE bei der Herstellung von Aluminium, Stahl, Kupfer und Titan?
> ...



Mal eine Frage zwischendurch:
Versteh ich dich falsch oder sind deine Posts so gemeint?:

Du stellst fest, dass mit der derzeitigen Politik die zwingend zu erreichenden Ziele nicht erreicht werden (agreed).
Du argumentierst deswegen, dass die Ziele falsch sind.?! 




Cleriker schrieb:


> Es müssen keine genutzt werden, Ja. Was so alles nicht müsste, aber doch ist...
> Punkt ist, dass sie genutzt werden. Je nach Start über 100t Kerosin. Momentan etwa 30 Starts pro Jahr. Dann bis zu 18 Starts pro Monat. Ziehen wir etwas davon ab weils ja nur Hochrechnungen sind bisher. Also z.B.15x12x100t Kerosin, macht also locker mal eben 18.000t Kerosin.



Na wow. Zum Vergleich: Durchschnittsverbrauch Deutschland *pro Tag* 2014: 24.000 t

Sicherlich trotzdem ein falsches Signal, aber wesentlich mehr Gedanken als die Emissionen machen mir die Milliarden von Euro, die für den Scheiß rausgeschmissen werden, während für diverse wichtige Maßnahmen "kein Geld da ist".


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nein. Wenn du denkst ich halte solche Ziele für falsch, hast du meine anderen posts vergessen/überlesen. Ich habe hier im thread allein schon IU bestimmt vier mal zugestimmt und selbst gemeint dass diese Ziele wichtig sind. Mir geht es ausschließlich darum, dass ihr selbst seht dass Politik und Wirtschaft sich bisher kaum bewegt haben, es offensichtlich auch nicht vorhaben, wir keine Möglichkeit haben, andere Nationen zu derartigem zu zwingen und auch keine vernünftig umsetzbaren Modelle zur Veränderung existieren (letztes Thema mit IU, siehe Solar überdachte Straßen). Trotzdem haut ständig einer Sprüche raus wie, dass wenn wir privat mehr verzichten würden, das alles ganz leicht aufzuhalten wäre. DAS ist schlicht nicht richtig und regt mich tierisch auf. Sein vorgeschlagenen System finde ich persönlich sogar interessant, allerdings sehe ich keine! realistische Möglichkeit der Umsetzung. Hier bei mir vor der Haustür endet ein Teilabschnitt der A33, die 2002 fertig sein sollte. Vor 2019 wird das auch nichts und das weil man Fledermäuse schützen wollte, die gar nicht dort waren. Es war ein fake und trotzdem braucht es so lange für die Umsetzung. Wir reden hier von 15km Strecke. Wie um Himmels Willen sollte eine kompletter Umbau unserer Straßen da mal eben funktionieren? Wir sind uns denke ich einig, dass dies keinen Sinn hätte, wenn wir als Projektziel, 2315 ansetzen würden. Es muss was her was niemanden benachteiligt, komplett Lobbybefreit ist (lol), allen aktuellen Richtlinien zum Umwelt, Brand und Personenschutz entspricht. Das leicht zu warten ist und in allen Punkten kostengünstig. Sehe ich nicht! Die Politiker die das beschließen könnten sind Lobbyisten, also ist allein da schon kein Silberstreif am Horizont zu erkennen. 
Dann solche Sprüche raus zu kloppen, die im Endeffekt sagen wir würden uns einfach anstellen und nicht umstellen wollen ist dermaßen überheblich und dumm, dass es mir fast hoch kommt.

Das mit dem streaming ist wie das mit den Raketen. Vorne raus posaunen andere würden Energie verschwenden und dann sowas unterstützen, ist Quatsch/inkonsequent. Was verbrauchen denn all die großen Serverfarmen und Rechenzentrum, weltweit für solche Dienste, inklusive der Herstellung dieser, Dazu die Nutzer? Das zusammen und dazu noch das Raketenthema, machen auch ordentlich Dreck. Was bringt es wenn ich mich beim autofahren um 30% einschränke und auf anderem Wege wieder 25% drauf lege? Genau! Wahnsinnig wenig. So war das zu verstehen und nicht mehr, oder weniger. Was passiert denn wenn die Menschen statt im Auto, vor digitalen Medien sitzen? Der Verbrauch an elektrischer Energie steigt entsprechend. Dafür braucht es also mehr Energie, die im Idealfall aus erneuerbaren Quellen stammt. Mit Blick auf die Energiebilanz von modernen Solaranlagen wäre das aber eine denkbar dumme Idee. Man würde mehr kaputt machen als schaffen. Also nur Augenwischerei. Jedenfalls keine Verbesserung, nur anders. Damit sind wir bei meinen ersten Aussagen hier im thread. Es bringt nichts jetzt mit Gewalt etwas zu erzwingen das eigentlich nichts bringt. Dann lieber etwas ruhiger bleiben, warten bis Technologien da sind die auch positiv wirken und gezielt darauf hin arbeiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn sich die deutsche Politik da bewegen würde, gäbe es durchaus Möglichkeiten. Wir sind die viertgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt und wie diverse (durchgängig wirtschaftsorientierte...) Entscheidungen der jüngeren Vergangenheit zeigen, die Merkel für den Rest der EU getroffen hat, steuern wir bei Bedarf auch die größte Wirtschaftsvereinigung der Welt. Damit können wir nicht nur die nötige Motivation für die heimische Wirtschaft zur Umstellung schaffen. Wenn die EU z.B. Importsteuern nach CO2-Emissionen erheben würde, hätte das auch massive Auswirkungen auf die Weltwirtschaft - so massiv, dass man potentiell zum Klimaschutz bereite nicht-EU-Staaten (Norwegen, Kanada, Japan, Schweiz,... - ich sehe potential bei ~1/3 der Weltwirtschaftsleistung, mehr als USA und China zusammen) von Anfang an dabei hätte. Der Rest ist das ein Selbstläufer: China hat ohnehin Bedarf an Klimaschutz erkannt und wenn der Verlust von 50% der Absatzmärkte droht, sind die Maßnahmen auch schnell umgesetzt, Indien stünde vor einem ähnlichem Problem.

Aber diese Bereitschaft, notfalls auch zu Lasten des Wachstums der Wirtschaft (oder gar zu Lasten veralteter Wirtschaftszweige insgesamt. !Schock!) etwas zu unternehmen, fehlt eben in der hiesigen Politik.


Zur Solarisierung der Straßen: Ich denke, dass war nur ein illustratives Beispiel was eigentlich technisch möglich ist. Solartechnik hat (nicht ganz zu Unrecht) den Ruf weg, in mittleren Breiten zu ineffizienz und platzraubend zu sein. Aber selbst damit wäre es, wenn man wollte, bei 0 zusätzlichen Flächenverbrauch möglich, die gesamte Stromversorgung zu gewährleisten. Wesentlich sinnvoller ist für uns ein gesunder Mix mit Schwerpunkt auf Windenergie.
Mit den Kosten hast du natürlich recht (Baugenehmigungen weiß ich in dem Fall nicht - wir haben !zum Glück! mittlerweile ein paar Gesetze, die das zubetonieren von Natur etwas erschweren, aber Nutzungsänderungen/-erweiterungen versiegelter Flächen sind meines Wissens nach recht einfach, wenn die Politik passende Flächennutzungspläne verabschiedet), aber da kann ich nur mein Mantra wiederholen:
Teuer wird es so oder so. Entweder zahlt man jetzt für Klimaschutz oder man zählt später entsprechend mehr für Klimawandelfolgen. Für die Generation 50+, die via Politik, Lobby und Unionswählerschaft den Ton in Deutschland angibt, ist letzteres natürlich attraktiv weil sie nur einen kleinen Teil von "später" berücksichtigen müssen. Aber langfristig betrachtet ist es eigentlich nur die Wahl zwischen Wertvernichtung (und anschließenden Reparaturen) während man Geld in veraltete Strukturen stopft (erneute Vernichtung von Werten) oder die Investition in etwas, dass man über kurz oder lang sowieso braucht und dass über spätere Vermarktung sogar einen Gewinn für den verspricht, der die Vorreiterrolle übernimmt. Teile Nord- und Ostdeutschlands hatten diese Rolle übrigens mal in Bezug auf Wind- und Solarenergie: Boomende Firmen, weltweite Technologieführerschaft, gute Chancen auf globale Expansion. Dann hat Merkel, in guter Kooperation mit der FDP, den heimischen Markt vernichtet, was für Mittelständler das aus und für internationale (asiatische) Konzerne auf der Suche nach Know-How ein gefundenes Fressen war 


Zum Zeitvertreib:
Wie ich bereits vorgerechnet habe geht es nicht um 30% einsparen und dafür an anderer Stelle 25% wieder raushauen. Es geht um 30% einsparen und an anderer Stelle 0,25% wieder raushauen. Der Verbrauch steigt mitnichten "entsprechend" und man zerstört keineswegs mehr, als man kaputt macht. Das heißt nicht, dass nicht 99,9% dessen was über digitale Medien läuft, Energieverschwendung ist. Aber wenn man eine Liste von Dingen macht, auf die Leute eigentlich verzichten könnten und sollten, dann stehen Youtube&Co in Sachen Energieverschwendung pro Nutzung soweit unten darauf, dass wir tatsächlich die Welt gerettet haben, wenn auch die Hälfte der davor stehenden Punkte umgesetzt werden können.
Um ehrlich zu sein: Die größte negative Wirkung auf das Klima von Online-Medien dürfte die Verbreitung von Fehlinformationen durch gewisse Gruppierungen sein, die wirkungsvoll Klimaschutz im Reallife verhindern. Dagegen ist der Verbrauch der Medien selbst minimal.
(Zur Orientierung: Google, einschließlich aller Töchter, hat seinen Verbrauch für 2011 mit gut 2,26 TWhangegeben. Die Deutsche Bahn, als nicht ganz so global agierender Verein mit vergleichsweise löblicher Energiebilanz kommt schon auf 12 TWh und feiert sich damit, dass sie 1 TWh durch Bremsenergierückgewinnung einsparen konnte. Nimmt man die Effizienz mit rein verbraucht Google also weltweit weniger Energie, als alleine auf deutschen Schienen mit 0 Nutzen weggebremst wird.)


Zum Warten:
Wir warten seit 20, 30 Jahren. Deswegen haben wir den Schlamassel. Hätte man in den 70ern/80ern die Weichen richtig gestellt, hätten wir heute eine zukunftstaugliche Wirtschaft und ein stabiles Klima zum Nulltarif. Aber weil alle nur darauf warten, dass ein Dschin vorbeikommt und eine technische Lösung aus dem Nichts herbeizaubert, ist die ******* für mehrere Generationen am dampfen und wir haben allenfalls noch die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden, welche davon am meisten zu tragen hat. Das hier ist nicht Star Trek und im Kapitalismus wird nur dann Geld in die Entwicklung und Reifung neuer Technologien investiert, wenn jemand in großer Stückzahl danach verlangt. Solange alle nach mehr Verbrauch verlangen, kommt genau das dabei heraus. Und das jetzt schon viel zu lange.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Du schreibst es doch selbst schon im zweiten Absatz.Selbst wenn ich alles was du schreibst abnicken würde, wäre hier noch immer Stopp. Also wie bekommen wir Politiker dazu (und damit ja auch die Wirtschaftswissenschaften), in ihre eigenen Taschen zu greifen und derartiges umzusetzen? Gar nicht! Mir fällt nicht ein wie das funktionieren könnte. Nicht einmal dir grünen werden von Kasten finanziert, die daran Interesse hätten. 

Nochmal zum mitschreiben und notieren:
Mir geht ging es nicht darum jetzt nichts in diese Richtung zu unternehmen, sondern darum dass man sich nicht hinstellt und anderen vorwirft sie hätten nicht den nötigen Willen, wenn man nicht auch einen von vorn bis hinten, hundertprozentig umsetzbaren Plan am Start hat, der zudem keine neuen Probleme schafft. Mehr wollte ich doch überhaupt nicht. 

Ich weiß jedenfalls nicht wie ich unsere Parteichefs und Mitglieder hier im Land zu solchen Plänen zwingen kann. Ihr scheinbar schon. Sagt mir was ich morgen früh tun muss um ab ersten Januar all die hier besprochenen Pläne zu realisieren und finanzieren. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Große politische Parteien (von Randgruppierungen sind keine brauchbaren Wirtschaftskonzepte zu erwarten) orientieren sich immer an der breiten Masse. Das heißt radikale Umschwünge bis ersten Januar sind nicht möglich, eine graduelle Verschiebung aber definitiv - schließlich greifen Politiker nicht in ihre eigenen Taschen, sondern in unsere und dazu sind sie relativ einfach zu bewegen, wenn der nötige öffentliche Druck da ist.
Aber genau an der Stelle scheitert es: Seit Jahren lautet die Botschaft der Wähler an die Politik "Kohleverstromung ist geil, Autohersteller gehören unterstützt und diese ekligen erneuerbaren vernichtet". Lobbyverbände haben zwar einen großen Anteil an diese Politik, aber man kann mittlerweile nun wirklich nicht mehr sagen, dass die Zusammenhänge verborgen wären. Nur leider sind die Wähler entweder strunzdoof oder ihnen ist das Klima eben egal. Das Verhalten der Verbraucher spricht sehr eindeutig für letzteres. Siehe Zulassungsstatistiken, siehe Urlaubsformen, siehe Umgang mit technischen Konsumgütern, siehe Ernährung, siehe Wahl von Strom- und Gasanbietern, siehe Wahl von Verkehrsmitteln, .............. .
Ich sehe ein Volk von egoistischen Arschlöchern, dass behauptet, egoistische Arschlöcher in Berlin wären die alleinigen Schuldigen. Dazu kann ich nur sagen: In den letzten 66 Jahren mal mit der deutschen Regierungsbildung beschäftigt?


----------



## QUAD4 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

guter beitrag vom mdr, etwas älter schon, der die klimadebatte in frage stellt. es wird auch auf den elitären club of rome eingegangen - leider zu kurz und wie wissentschaftler keine forschungsgelder erhalten wenn sie nicht auf linie sind.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOmfLyw-bRs

der ipcc ist übrigens eine politische organisation/arbeitskreis (von steuern finanziert und westlichen oligarchen) und KEINE wissentschaftliche organisation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsaPBX2xnQY


----------



## turbosnake (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und welcher der Kritiker ist eine wissenschaftliche Organisation?


----------



## DarfVadder (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich glaube nicht, dass es einen vom Menschen verursachten Klimawandel gibt. Das Klima auf der Erde hat sich doch schon immer geändert und wird es auch weiterhin ob mit oder ohne Menschen. Außerdem beträgt der durch den Mensch verursachte CO2-Austroß lediglich 3 Prozent der gesamten Emissoinen.
Naturkatastrophen gibt es heutzutage auch nicht mehr als früher, nur werden wir durch das Internet darüber besser informiert deswegen kommt es uns so vor.
Genauso wie immer gesagt wird der wärmste Sommer seit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnung.
Das sagt ja auch nicht, dass es noch nie einen wärmeren Sommer gegeben hat, sondern nur in den letzten 80 Jahren vielleicht aber wie es z.B. vor 200 Jahren war kann niemand sagen.

Meiner Meinung ist das ganze Gerede über den Klimawandel nur eine Panikmache von irgendwelchen Umwelt-Hippies und Globalisierungsgegnern, die auch mal im Mittelpunkt stehen wollen weil ihnen sonst keiner zuhören würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



DarfVadder schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es einen vom Menschen verursachten Klimawandel gibt..


Auf der einen Seite steht Dein Gefühl, auf der anderen Seite stehen tausende gut gebildete Wissenschaftler, die alle möglichen Erklärungen für die aktuelle sehr schnell Erwärmung bewertet und abgewogen haben, mit tausenden von wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten ihre Vermutungen abgesichert haben und zum Schluss zur einheligen Meinung kommen, dass es keine andere sinnvolle Erklärung als den menschlichen CO2-Ausstoß und andere Massnahmen, wie Flächenversiegelungen, Waldrodungen etc gibt, die maßgeblichen Anteil an dem messbaren Klimawandel haben.

Welche Seite, glaubst Du, wird von der Allgemeinheit als Glaubwürdiger angesehen? Dein Gefühl oder wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis?


----------



## Poulton (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Interessant wäre dazu hier in Deutschland mal eine repräsentative Umfrage. Einmal Wissenschaftler und einmal die Bevölkerung. Bisher gab es soetwas leider nur in den USA: Big Gap between What Scientists Say and Americans Think about Climate Change - Scientific American


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Für Wissenschaftler ist das Thema längst eindeutig gelöst. Es geht nur noch um Randfragen, wo genau wann was passiert, nicht ob und wer verantwortlich ist. Es ist für die Wissenschaft nun ein rein politisches Thema. Was aus dem gesicherten Wissen gemacht werden soll, entscheiden nicht Wissenschaftler, sondern sind eindeutig politische Aufgaben. Und da passiert wie immer merkwürdiges. Das kann man aber nicht der Wissenschaft anlasten.

Weiter erkennt man die gute Arbeit der Lobbyisten, die mit viel Aufwand in Zeitungen, auf Internetseiten Foren Unwissen und Stimmung verbreiten. Eike ist so eine Seite, an der ich die Grenzen zur Meinungsfreiheit und den Tatbestand der Volksverhetzung erkenne, das ist für wissenschaftlichen Humbug aber noch nicht strafbar, sonst könnte man Tausende von verdummten Esoterikern zur Leuterung schicken. Auch das ist alles andere als harmlos, wenn z.B. Kindern Impfungen vorenthalten werden.

Dazu kommen noch die kurzfristigen Verschwender, denen es völlig egal ist, was in Zukunft passiert. Gestern lass ich einen denkwürdigen Artikel, dass die Anbaugebiete für meinen geliebten Spätburgunder immer knapper werden. Ein Drama, ich lauf "Amok"!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Keine Sorge, für kommerziell lohnende Kulturpflanzen findet sich eine Lösung. Gibt genug Ländern die in denen letzen 1-2 Jahrzehnten ihre Weinproduktion deutlich gesteigert haben, als nächstes halt Schleswig-Holstein. Du musst dir also nur Lagen angewöhnen. Problematischer ist tatsächlich die Wissensverbeitung in der Öffentlichkeit. Vor 6-7 Jahren gabe es mal eine Studie (iirc Europa und USA umfassend), die Informationslage zum Klimawandel betrachtete.
Fachpublikationen: 99% anthropogen
Massenmedien: 50% anthropogen

Zur Verteidigung der Zeitungs- und Fernsehmacher muss man aber sagen, dass Menschen zunehmend nur noch Medien konsumieren die das erzählen, was man hören will (Beweise: siehe vorrangehende 11 Seiten ) - und das gilt leider für alle komplexeren Themen. Neues zu lernen ist offensichtlich zu anstrengend, deswegen bleibt man bei alten Fehlern, schuld waren dann hinterher "die Anderen". (Das Klima wird ja bekanntermaßen auch nur von USA und China geschädigt.)


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, für kommerziell lohnende Kulturpflanzen findet sich eine Lösung. Gibt genug Ländern die in denen letzen 1-2 Jahrzehnten ihre Weinproduktion deutlich gesteigert haben, als nächstes halt Schleswig-Holstein.



Na ja, Wein"Berge" ist Schleswig Holstein?
Kann man Wein auch flach anbauen?


----------



## 100001 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das System ist verantwortlich für den exzesiven Konsum, der exzesive Konsum ist für die Resourcenverschwendung verantwortlich,
jeder der sagt es sei nicht seine Schuld das die Resourcen den Bach runter gehen, ist ein Heuchler der seine Schuld nicht eingestehen kann.

ÖL:
Alleine das Pentagon braucht pro Tag soviel wie ganz Schweden


----------



## Adi1 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja, zu leugnen ist dieser Klimawandel nicht mehr,

wärmer wird es definitiv 

Ich kenne noch knackig kalte Winter


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Wein"Berge" ist Schleswig Holstein?
> Kann man Wein auch flach anbauen?



Werden dann eher Weinhügel 
Aber bei gleicher (konstanter) Hangneigung haben zwei aufeinanderfolgende Hügel genau die gleiche Hangfläche, wie ein großer Berg mit gleicher Grundfläche. Und Hügel gibts im östlichen Schleswig-Holstein ziemlich viele. (Und von den Trauben, die ich da aus einem Garten mit sehr guter Lage kosten konnte, dürften sich zumindest die Winzer abseits von Mosel uns südlichem Rheinland gerne zwei Scheiben abschneiden. Mit dem richtigen Mikroklima ist eben viel möglich.)


----------



## turbosnake (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Wein"Berge" ist Schleswig Holstein?
> Kann man Wein auch flach anbauen?


Es wird auch Wein in Berlin angebaut und einen Berg kann man immer noch künstlich aufschütten.



100001 schrieb:


> ÖL:
> Alleine das Pentagon braucht pro Tag soviel wie ganz Schweden


Das kann nicht sein, da das Pentagon nur ein einziges Gebäude ist.


----------



## QUAD4 (17. März 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

hier mal wieder ein schönes video wie im tv gelogen wird und kinder indoktriniert werden. das vid ist was älter hat aber an aktualität nichts verloren. 
Fernsehkritik.tv - Klimaschwindel - YouTube

und jetzt sage doch einer die lügenpresse hat ihren namen nicht verdient


----------



## DarfVadder (20. März 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und was soll an dem Video gelogen sein?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (30. März 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

In den USA scheint das jedenfalls niemanden zu interessieren:
Coal Rollers in den USA | Galileo | ProSieben - YouTube

In Deutschland verschrottet man dagegen Tausende brauchbare Fahrzeuge (Abwrackprämie vor ein paar Jahren), weil es ja viel umweltfreundlicher ist, neue Autos zu bauen als die alten richtig aufzubrauchen  Und dann filtert und zerstäubt man die Abgase so fein, bis die Partikel lungengängig sind, in die Blutbahn gelangen und hinterher regt man sich über den Feinstaub auf 

Fazit: Die US-Amerikaner sind Idioten von rechts und die Deutschen sind Idioten von links - dem Klima ist mit beiden nicht geholfen.


----------



## Adi1 (31. März 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> In Deutschland verschrottet man dagegen Tausende brauchbare Fahrzeuge (Abwrackprämie vor ein paar Jahren), weil es ja viel umweltfreundlicher ist, neue Autos zu bauen als die alten richtig aufzubrauchen



Die alten Karren werden doch ohnehin nach Afrika verscherbelt ,
von daher, kann von einem positiven Klimaaspekt, sowieso nicht geredet werden

Wichtiger ist es, den Grundlastenergiebedarf, irgendwie CO2-Neutral hinzubekommen,

und zwar weltweit.

Das wird aber schon scheitern, weil die finanziellen Mittel sehr begrenzt sind


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich sprechen die beiden Bildchen für sich selbst.

Aber nur mal so als Gedankenspiel - zum Thema Kondensstreifen/Chemtrails zum Beispiel:
Ist es so schwer vorstellbar, das es "nur" Kondensstreifen sind?
Man sieht einen blauen Himmel, kein Wölkchen und dann ist da mit einem Mal so eine Spur. Das muß dann etwas anderes sein?
Ganz ehrlich, wie effektiv wäre dann diese Form von Besprühen? So ein Streifen ist nicht sehr breit...
Und wie kommt es, das man nicht immer Kondensstreifen/Chemtrails sieht? Das sie mal direkt hinterm Flugzeug starten und mal erst ein paar dutzend Meter dahinter? Oder das sie sich manchmal nach einigen hundert Meter schon wieder auflösen?
Und wenn da so viele verschiedene Chemikalien versprüht werden, warum sind die Kondensstreifen/Chemtrails immer weiß?
Welchen Sinn und Zweck hätten Chemtrails? Und wie teuer wäre das überhaupt?
Ist es wirklich wahrscheinlich, das es Chemtrails sind, oder nicht doch eher Kondensstreifen?
Ich meine, wir haben alle schon mal gesehen, wie unser warmer Atem in der kalten Winterluft kondensiert.
Wenn man sich jetzt klarmacht, das die Abgase eines Jets mehrere hundert Grad heiß sind und die Luft in 10.000 Metern Höhe so gut wie nie über dem Gefrierpunkt liegt...echt schwer vorstellbar, das es nur Kondensstreifen sind.

Nein, im Ernst, das Problem ist doch, dass gewisse Theorien eine unheimliche Anziehungskraft ausüben und manchmal für jemanden, der nicht vom Fach ist, unglaublich schwer zu widerlegen sind.
Und wenn man sich einmal dafür interessiert und anfängt zu recherchieren, stößt man im Netz schnell auf weitere Infos. Wie seriös, laß ich mal dahingestellt. Aber man fühlt sich bestätigt, stößt auf ähnlich denkende. Man gerät in eine Spirale, in der sich die Gruppe mit ähnlichen Ansichten immer weiter und mehr selbst bestätigt, während alle anderen unwissend, dumm oder Anhänger der Lügenpresse sind, propagandagesteuert und unmündig.
Das kann jedem passieren. Nur weil man so einer Theorie verfällt, ist man nicht dumm. Dumm ist man nur, wenn man nicht die Größe hat, sich einzugestehen, wenn man falsch lag.
Aber viele haben einfach Angst vor dem Gesichtsverlust, zuzugeben, das man selbst fehlbar ist und mal nicht Recht hatte. Selbstdarstellung ist im Internet halt wichtiger und dazu gehört, das man selbst in allen Gebieten ein Experte ist und man sich nie irrt.


----------



## Cleriker (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hast du an dem 0815 Gewäsch jetzt echt über vier Monate gesessen, oder einfach vom Klopapier abgeschrieben?

Mal ernsthaft: für mich sind Kondenzstreifen auch nur eben diese, aber deine Erklärung ist echt Mist. Wollte man etwas vertuschen, Muss es eben echt wirken! Ist doch logisch, dass die dann nicht neongrün sein sollten, oder? Denk mal an vegetarisches Essen. Warum muss ein Veganer Schnitzel wie ein Schnitzel aussehen und schmecken? Einfach um den Schein zu wahren. Denkst du echt dass nur weil es wie ein Schweineschnitzel ausschaut, auch eins sein muss? Nein? Genau das hast du aber als Begründung genommen, die Meinung dieser Menschen zu kritisieren. Das ist mir schlicht zu schwach. Ich bin leider in der Situation dass ich genau so einen ich sag mal misstrauischen Menschen im Bekanntenkreis habe und komme demnach häufig ins diskutieren. Bei deinem Gegenargument hier, würde der dich schlicht auslachen. Da hilft schlicht die Zeit. Lass ihnen ihre Gedanken und nach ein paar Jahren fragst du was daraus geworden ist. Was würde damit erreicht usw. Dafür fehlt dann meist die Erklärung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> ... Ganz ehrlich, wie effektiv wäre dann diese Form von Besprühen? So ein Streifen ist nicht sehr breit....


Die Wirkung der Flugzeug Kondensstreifen, jetzt mal ganz unabhängig von der Chemtrailphantasie der Aluhutträger, ist sehr gut direkt nach dem 09.11.2001 bestimmt worden, weil von hier auf jetzt kein Flugzeug mehr startete, Der Effekt zeigte eine minimale Abkühlung durch Flugzeugabgase, aber unbedeutend im Vergleich zu anderen Wirkungen, wie z.B. des antrophogenen CO2.


----------



## Cleriker (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Jupp. Ist mir auch im Kopf geblieben, seitdem es berichtet wurde. War das nicht am deutlichsten über Atlanta?


----------



## Grestorn (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du an dem 0815 Gewäsch jetzt echt über vier Monate gesessen, oder einfach vom Klopapier abgeschrieben?



Was soll denn das, geht's nicht auch mal ne Nummer kleiner? Mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden?

Die "Diskussionskultur" von einigen hier ist echt manchmal zum k...


----------



## Cleriker (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ist es denn etwas anderes? Ist da irgendetwas drin dass sich nicht jeder beim ersten Kontakt mit dem Thema denkt, oder hier bereits gesagt wurde? Er hat einen über vier Monate alten thread ausgegraben, ohne etwas neues zum Thema beizutragen. Er hat etwas geschrieben dass bereits vorhanden war. Genau so gut hätte er auch einfach mehrmals hintereinander schreiben können, dass 1+1=2 ist. Ist zwar richtig, trägt aber wirklich nichts zur Diskussion bei. In Bezug auf das Alter des threads wirklich überflüssig. 

Im ersten Satz des zweiten Absatzes, erklärt er dann alle die "nicht vom Fach" sind für Idioten. Ganz toll. Das liest sich als würde er diese Menschen als beschränkt einstufen und das regt mich in der Tat auf. In erster Instanz sollte man jeden anderen Menschen als mindestens genau so leistungsfähig/intelligent wie sich selbst einstufen. Alles andere ist herablassend und zeigt wiederum eher von minderer Intelligenz, was die gemachten Aussagen entkräftet und damit bleibt dann überhaupt kein Gehalt mehr in dem post. 

Das findest du also hat mehr "Kultur"?  Vielleicht sehe ich das zu streng, aber für mich liest es sich so als wenn er einen vier Monate alten post ausgegraben hat, nur um ganze Menschengruppen als beschränkt abzustempeln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was soll denn das, geht's nicht auch mal ne Nummer kleiner?...


In einer wissenschaftlichen Debatte darf man Blödsinn auch als solchen bezeichnen.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum muss ein Veganer Schnitzel wie ein Schnitzel aussehen und schmecken?



Glaubst du echt, dass ein Veganer oder Vegetarier tatsächlich ein Gemüseschnitzel ist, damit er das Gefühl hat, Fleisch zu essen?
Der Veganer will das ja gar nicht, daher kommt er auch nicht auf die Idee, sowas auch nur anzugucken.


----------



## Cleriker (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na irgendwer muss ja so denken. Für Carnivoren gibt's die sicherlich nicht. Für diese Gattung sind solche Produkte komplett überflüssig. 
Ich dachte erst diese Produkte seien als Gag gut. Hab dann im Hotelrestaurant zwei Schweineschnitzel mit veganem Schnitzel als Beilage bestellt... fand der Koch nicht so cool! Also kann es nur für die Sorte Menschen sein, die den Tieren ihre gottgegebene Rolle in der Nahrungskette absprechen. 

Persönlich kenne ich nur zwei solcher Menschen. Einen Vegetarier der fast ausschließlich solche Ersatznahrung auf dem Teller hat und eine Veganerin. Die hab ich aber noch nie essen sehen. Ich weiß das nur von dem was sie erzählt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du an dem 0815 Gewäsch jetzt echt über vier Monate gesessen, oder einfach vom Klopapier abgeschrieben?


Ja, ich habe vier Monate lange jeden Tag an meinem Beitrag gefeilt, habe was geschrieben, es wieder verworfen, habe Romane geschrieben und sie gekürzt und am Ende ist was über geblieben.
Ernsthaft?
Glaubst Du wirklich, ich hätte vier Monate daran geschrieben?



> Mal ernsthaft: für mich sind Kondenzstreifen auch nur eben diese, aber deine Erklärung ist echt Mist. Wollte man etwas vertuschen, Muss es eben echt wirken! Ist doch logisch, dass die dann nicht neongrün sein sollten, oder? Denk mal an vegetarisches Essen. Warum muss ein Veganer Schnitzel wie ein Schnitzel aussehen und schmecken? Einfach um den Schein zu wahren. Denkst du echt dass nur weil es wie ein Schweineschnitzel ausschaut, auch eins sein muss? Nein? Genau das hast du aber als Begründung genommen, die Meinung dieser Menschen zu kritisieren. Das ist mir schlicht zu schwach. Ich bin leider in der Situation dass ich genau so einen ich sag mal misstrauischen Menschen im Bekanntenkreis habe und komme demnach häufig ins diskutieren. Bei deinem Gegenargument hier, würde der dich schlicht auslachen. Da hilft schlicht die Zeit. Lass ihnen ihre Gedanken und nach ein paar Jahren fragst du was daraus geworden ist. Was würde damit erreicht usw. Dafür fehlt dann meist die Erklärung.


Okay, es mag in Deinen Augen Mist oder zu schwach sein, aber Dein Schnitzel ist auch nicht besser 
Wenn ich Tofu esse, dann ess ich das um des Tofus willen, nicht damit ich etwas habe, das wie ein Schnitzel aussieht, aber garkeines ist. Will ich ein Schnitzel, ess ich ein Schnitzel, kein Tofu.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Er [...] Er [...] er [...] Im ersten Satz des zweiten Absatzes, erklärt er dann alle die "nicht vom Fach" sind für Idioten.


Laß mich eben nochmal nachlesen....nein? Ich habe geschrieben, das, wenn man nicht vom Fach ist, gewissen Theorien oder Aussagen schwer zu widerlegen sind.
Und damit ist der Rest Deines Beitrags...


> Ganz toll. Das liest sich als würde er diese Menschen als beschränkt einstufen und das regt mich in der Tat auf. In erster Instanz sollte man jeden anderen Menschen als mindestens genau so leistungsfähig/intelligent wie sich selbst einstufen. Alles andere ist herablassend und zeigt wiederum eher von minderer Intelligenz, was die gemachten Aussagen entkräftet und damit bleibt dann überhaupt kein Gehalt mehr in dem post.


 ...irgendwie fehlinterpretiert. Ich stufe Menschen nicht als beschränkt ein. Ich fürchte, hier schätzt Du mich falsch ein; es war nicht meine Absicht, das es so rüberkommt.



> Das findest du also hat mehr "Kultur"?  Vielleicht sehe ich das zu streng, aber für mich liest es sich so als wenn er einen vier Monate alten post ausgegraben hat, nur um ganze Menschengruppen als beschränkt abzustempeln.


Wenn ich jemanden beleidigen wollte, würde ich den direkten Weg wählen.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Na irgendwer muss ja so denken.



Das Marketing denkt so, weißt du doch. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Für Carnivoren gibt's die sicherlich nicht. Für diese Gattung sind solche Produkte komplett überflüssig.
> Ich dachte erst diese Produkte seien als Gag gut. Hab dann im Hotelrestaurant zwei Schweineschnitzel mit veganem Schnitzel als Beilage bestellt... fand der Koch nicht so cool! Also kann es nur für die Sorte Menschen sein, die den Tieren ihre gottgegebene Rolle in der Nahrungskette absprechen.
> 
> Persönlich kenne ich nur zwei solcher Menschen. Einen Vegetarier der fast ausschließlich solche Ersatznahrung auf dem Teller hat und eine Veganerin. Die hab ich aber noch nie essen sehen. Ich weiß das nur von dem was sie erzählt.



Ich kenne ein paar Vegetarier, bzw, einen Veganer. Und die würden nie auf die Idee kommen, etwas zu essen, das nach einem Stück Fleisch aussieht.


----------



## Two-Face (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Diese "Veggi-Steaks" sind eigentlich ursprünglich für die Fleischesser gedacht, um sie vom Fleisch wegzuholen.
Ich weiß noch, als ich mal vor längerer Zeit auf einer Messe war, wurde mir der Vergleich angeboten, ein echtes Wiener Schnitzel gegen ein "unechtes". Welches das echte war und was nicht, erkannte ich schon am Geruch (ich bein größtenteils in einer Metzgerei aufgewachsen, mir kann man da nichts vormachen)
Der Punkt ist, wer Fleisch will, konsumiert das auch weiterhin. Wieso sollte so jemand auf Tofu umsteigen?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Toll, danke, lieber Cleriker. Dank Deines Schnitzels wird hier jetzt mehr über Tofu geschrieben, als über das Klima


----------



## Cleriker (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe vier Monate lange jeden Tag an  meinem Beitrag gefeilt, habe was geschrieben, es wieder verworfen, habe  Romane geschrieben und sie gekürzt und am Ende ist was über geblieben.
> Ernsthaft?
> Glaubst Du wirklich, ich hätte vier Monate daran geschrieben?
> 
> ...



Nein, denke ich natürlich nicht. Ich wollte damit provokativ aus dir  herausholen, warum du dieses nichtssagende Stück Text jetzt geschrieben  hast. Für mich ist es immer irgendwie nicht nachzuvollziehen warum man  etwas schreibt, von dem man ausgehen sollte, dass es jedem schon selbst  durch den Kopf gegangen ist. Wenn man über das für und wieder einer  Theorie redet, dann sollte doch jedem klar sein, dass sein Gegenüber den  ersten und offensichtlichsten Grund schon längst bedacht hat. Deine  Idee dass es einfach Kondenstreifen sind, ist ja quasi die Ausgangslage.  Erst danach kommt doch ein Gegenargument, mit der Info was es sonst  sein könnte. 

Was den Rest angeht, so habe ich dich scheinbar wirklich überinterpretiert. Sorry für diese meine forsche Art. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Marketing denkt so, weißt du doch.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kenne ein paar Vegetarier, bzw, einen Veganer. Und die würden nie  auf die Idee kommen, etwas zu essen, das nach einem Stück Fleisch  aussieht.



Mit dem Marketing hast du wohl recht.   Der Rest entspricht fast dem genauen Gegenteil meiner Erfahrungen. So  unterschiedlich sind die Menschen. Deine Version gefällt mir deutlich  besser. Unsere Bekannten da wollen immer wie alle anderen behandelt  werden, deshalb solls auf dem Teller auch möglichst gleich aussehen.  Anfangs bin ich ständig mit denen aneinander geraten. Inzwischen lade  ich den Vegetarier nicht mehr ein. Beim kochen hat aber auch die  Veganerin kein Mitspracherecht in meiner Küche. Mein Gott, ich bin ein  über zwei Meter großer Kerl der seit seiner Schulzeit etliche tausende  Kalorien täglich in sich reinballert und dabei schlank bleibt. Mein  Körper ist das gewohnt und veganes Essen ist da wie kalter Entzug!



Two-Face schrieb:


> Diese "Veggi-Steaks" sind eigentlich ursprünglich für die Fleischesser gedacht, um sie vom Fleisch wegzuholen.
> Ich weiß noch, als ich mal vor längerer Zeit auf einer Messe war, wurde mir der Vergleich angeboten, ein echtes Wiener Schnitzel gegen ein "unechtes". Welches das echte war und was nicht, erkannte ich schon am Geruch (ich bein größtenteils in einer Metzgerei aufgewachsen, mir kann man da nichts vormachen)
> Der Punkt ist, wer Fleisch will, konsumiert das auch weiterhin. Wieso sollte so jemand auf Tofu umsteigen?



Ich glaube ganz fest, dass neimand Tofu des Geschmacks wegen isst. Alsu nur deshalb. Selbst diese beiden bereits erwähnten sehen das so.

Edit:



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Toll, danke, lieber Cleriker. Dank Deines  Schnitzels wird hier jetzt mehr über Tofu geschrieben, als über das  Klima



Erneut entschuldigung. Wir können gern zum Thema zurückkehren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Toll, danke, lieber Cleriker. Dank Deines Schnitzels wird hier jetzt mehr über Tofu geschrieben, als über das Klima


Es bedingt sich. Die Fleischindustrie ist einer der größten Umweltsünder. Der Stammtisch grölt über Biosprit, mit ca. 5% Anteil an Getreide, aber der übewiegende Teil wird an Tiere verfüttert, damit mit katastrophal schlechtem Wirkungsgrad aus Getreide Fleisch wird. Jetzt wandern  die nächsten Kulturen zum maßlosem Verzehr, die Menschen in China und Inden ändern ihre Essgewohnheiten.

Tofu als Beispiel für vegetarische Kost ist darum im globalen Klimazusammenhang durchaus bedeutend, denn Methan als Milliarden Rindern ist ein potentes Klimagas.


----------



## Cleriker (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hat eigentlich noch jemand das Gefühl dass es in den öffentlichen Medien ruhig um das Thema geworden ist? Durch die Flüchtlingskrise und die Wahlen in den USA ist das Thema ins hintertreffen geraten, klar. Gerade letztere sollten aber auch Zahlen und Fakten zu diesem Thema auf den Tisch bringen. Trotzdem Stille.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es ist wissenschaftlich seit zehn Jahren ruhig, weil die Ergebnisse eindeutig sind. 

Einzig die _verantwortungslosen "wir ändern nichts an unserer Verschwendung" _Egoisten trieben jahrelang in Foren und der Öffentlichkeit ihr Unwesen und haben unerträglichen Blödsinn verbreitet. Dabei gab es keinen Stillstand der Erwärmung, sondern im üblichen Zyklus nur kurzzeitig keine messbare Erhöhung. Seit drei Jahren nun überlagern sich wieder natürlicher Sonnenfleckenzyklus und antrophogene Erwärmung und die Temperaturen jagen von Rekord zu Rekord.

De Drop ist gelutsch, machen wird trotzdem kaum jemand etws, der Verbrauch an fossilen Energieträgern wird weiter exponential steigen und die Erwärmung wird erhebliche Folgen haben. Hier und da positive, wie die dezente  Begrünung der Sahara, schaut man auf das trockene Spanien oder versinkende russische Pipelines im wesentlichen aber negative.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja, das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach, das die Konsequenzen, die man aus einer menschengemachten Erwärmung des Klimas ziehen müsste, ein Komfortverlust oder eine Minderung des Lebensstandards mit sich bringen, wozu viele nicht bereit sind.

Mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist da immer der tolle Toyota Prius, ein Hybridfahrzeug. Prinzipiell eine tolle Idee, über die Effizienz kann ich aber keine Aussage machen. 
Was mir aber auffällt, ist die Ttsache, das dieses tolle Info-Display in der Mitte der Konsole, das einem zeigt, ob gerade der Verbrennungsmotor läuft, oder der E-Moter oder beides oder ob die Akkus durch Bremsen wieder geladen werden, das dieses Display dauer an ist. Es läßt sich nicht abschalten. Es verbraucht immer Strom. Es mag zwar nicht viel sein. Aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.
Oder eben elektrische Fensterheber. Wenn man allein im Auto sitzt eine tolle Sache. Aber brauch ich das wirklich auch für das Fahrerfenster? Oder eine Elektronik zum Einstellen der Außenspiegel. Für den rechten Außenspiegel super, aber für den linken? Warum kann man den nicht weiterhin wie früher manuell einstellen? Wieder nicht viel Strom der der "verbraucht" wird, aber es wäre ein kleiner Beitrag.

Oder andere Frage: Wer schaltet seinen Router/Modem zu Hause ab, wenn der PC aus ist und er das Haus verläßt? Wie viele Geräte schlummern im Haushalt im Standby, statt richtig aus zu sein?
Es ist doch viel bequemer so. Auch wenn es nur Kleinigkeiten sind, es möchten die wenigsten darauf verzichten.

Und dann kommen eben Schwellenländer dazu, die den großen Durchbruch erwarten und die das mit Hilfe von günstigen fossilen Brennstoffen "finanzieren" und dann - von einem gewissen Standpunkt aus völlig zurecht - fragen, warum die Industrienationen jahrelang CO2 in die Luft blasen durften und sie jetzt gleich teure Filteranlagen etc anschaffen sollen.
Das dies natürlich eine fürchterlich kurzsichte Argumentation ist, sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Naja, das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach, das die Konsequenzen, die man aus einer menschengemachten Erwärmung des Klimas ziehen müsste, ein Komfortverlust oder eine Minderung des Lebensstandards mit sich bringen, wozu viele nicht bereit sind.


Wie Hoimar von Dittfurth zu recht bemerkte, eine dumme unintelligente Spezies, die sich selber vom Planeten tilgen wird. Schlau genug, um ABC-Waffen zu bauen, schlau genug, um die Erde komplett umzugestalten, zu dumm, die Fähigkeiten sinnvoll zu nutzen.



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Was mir aber auffällt,  ... dieses Display dauer an ist. Es läßt sich nicht abschalten. Es verbraucht immer Strom. ...


Wer das Watt sucht, wird das Kilowatt nicht finden....

Fahre einen Kilometer weniger und Du kannst das Display ein ganzes Jahr betreiben....


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer das Watt sucht, wird das Kilowatt nicht finden....
> 
> Fahre einen Kilometer weniger und Du kannst das Display ein ganzes Jahr betreiben....


Prinzipiell ja, wobei....Apollo 13 schon mal gesehen? Da wurde um jedes Milliwatt gefeilscht. So verkehrt ist das nicht, auch mal im Kleinen zu gucken.
Ändert aber beides nichts an der Tatsache, das es nicht so schwer oder teuer sein kann, einen einfachen An/Aus-Schalter für so ein Display einzubauen.


----------



## turbosnake (24. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> . Es läßt sich nicht abschalten. Es verbraucht immer Strom. Es mag zwar nicht viel sein. Aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.
> Oder eben elektrische Fensterheber. Wenn man allein im Auto sitzt eine tolle Sache. Aber brauch ich das wirklich auch für das Fahrerfenster? Oder eine Elektronik zum Einstellen der Außenspiegel. Für den rechten Außenspiegel super, aber für den linken? Warum kann man den nicht weiterhin wie früher manuell einstellen? Wieder nicht viel Strom der der "verbraucht" wird, aber es wäre ein kleiner Beitrag.


Irrelevant, da die LiMa so oder so läutf/laufen muss.
Außerdem lenken Kurbeln einen zum Straßenverkehr ab und wie oft verstellst du deine Außenspiegel?



> Oder andere Frage: Wer schaltet seinen Router/Modem zu Hause ab, wenn der PC aus ist und er das Haus verläßt? Wie viele Geräte schlummern im Haushalt im Standby, statt richtig aus zu sein?
> Es ist doch viel bequemer so. Auch wenn es nur Kleinigkeiten sind, es möchten die wenigsten darauf verzichten.


Welche Relevanz hat maximal 0,5-1 Watt pro Gerät?
Dazu ist es dämlich sein Router auszuschalten, dann auch das Telefon bzw. der AB aus ist.



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ändert aber beides nichts an der Tatsache, das es nicht so schwer oder teuer sein kann, einen einfachen An/Aus-Schalter für so ein Display einzubauen.


Doch, da es 0,0 nutzen hat.


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Also mein altes Telefon hier hat gar keine Ahnung davon, dass hier auch ein Router steht. Wie kommst du darauf, dass mein Telefon dann aus wäre?


----------



## turbosnake (24. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Also mein altes Telefon hier hat gar keine Ahnung davon, dass hier auch ein Router steht. Wie kommst du darauf, dass mein Telefon dann aus wäre?


Weil es mir so ist.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Außerdem lenken Kurbeln einen zum Straßenverkehr ab und wie oft verstellst du deine Außenspiegel?


Kurbeln lenkt weniger vom Straßenverkehr ab, als dieses Infodisplay oder ein Handy am Ohr.
Mit dem Außenspiegel hast Du allerdings recht.



> Welche Relevanz hat maximal 0,5-1 Watt pro Gerät?
> Dazu ist es dämlich sein Router auszuschalten, dann auch das Telefon bzw. der AB aus ist.
> 
> Doch, da es 0,0 nutzen hat.


Möp!
Standby Kosten: sinnloser Stromverbrauch, unnotige Stromkosten
Stromverbrauch Standby
Strom sparen ohne Standby-Modus | NDR.de - Ratgeber - Verbraucher
Standby kostet viel Geld - DieEinsparInfos.de
Stromverbrauch bei Standby: Kosten und Einsparpotential | co2online
Es sind zwar verschiedene Jahreszahlen und verschiedene Geräte, die meisten etwas älter, so das man schon davon ausgehen kann, dass sich etwas an der Effizienz des Standby-Modus getan haben sollte, aber wie ich schon schrieb: Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


----------



## turbosnake (24. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Kurbeln lenkt weniger vom Straßenverkehr ab, als dieses Infodisplay oder ein Handy am Ohr.


Sehe ich anders, da das Kurbeln eine aktive Bewegung ist und das halten nur passiv.
Ebenso lenkt so ein Infodisplay nicht ab, sondern du lässt dich ablenken. Außerdem hätte jedes Navi dann die gleichen Effekt.


> Es sind zwar verschiedene Jahreszahlen und verschiedene Geräte, die meisten etwas älter, so das man schon davon ausgehen kann, dass sich etwas an der Effizienz des Standby-Modus getan haben sollte, aber wie ich schon schrieb: Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


Die maximal 0,5-1W sind die aktuelle EU-Verordnung die seit 2014 in dieser Form gilt.
Bedeutet das mittelfristig nichts über dieser Grenze liegen wird, also wird man bei maximal 10W-20W landen.
Da ist der Verbrauch unter Last deutlich wichtiger, da da die Differenz größer sein wird.


----------



## volvo242 (24. August 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Solange man ÖL und deren weiteren Produkte für Kriege, (Logistik) Transporte wo es auch eine Bahn sehr viel effizienter tun würde, verschwendet.
Juckt es mich überhaupt nicht ob ich XXXXX kW/J brauch.



Im Gegenteil ich versuche meinen Vebrauch immer weiter hoch zu schrauben,
mit 15 000 kW zahlt man durch die Politik bei meinem Anbieter weniger als bei 5 000 kW.


Derzeit: 5800 kW/J 783 euro (13,5 Cent kWh)
Ziel: 15 001 kW/J 612 euro (4,07 Cent kWh)



Edit:
Hatte einen Zahlendreher


----------



## OnionRings (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Klimawandel.

Ja ich trage dazu bei, ich will mein Budweiser nicht missen.

Spar dafür bei dem Fortbewegungsmitteln,
A] Zu Fuss
B] Bahn
C] Motorrad [Wenn warm sonst B]

Da soll noch einmal so ein Ökofetischist was dagegen sagen mit seinem 5/7er.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> Klimawandel in Deutschland: 1990 Jahresmittelwert 10degC, 2016 Jahresmittelwert 10degC - Science Skeptical Blog


Dann vergleich doch bitte 1996 mit dem nur elf Jahre späteren 2007.  

_"OGott, 4,5°C, der Klimawandel ist viel schlimmer und es gibt eine
 große Verschwörung aus Wissenschft und Politik, die uns über die 
wahren Folgen bewusst im Dunkeln lässt."_ (Ironie Ende)

Bemerkst Du, wie dünn das Eis unter Deiner "Argumentation" ist?



OnionRings schrieb:


> ...Da soll noch einmal so ein Ökofetischist was dagegen sagen mit seinem 5/7er.


Verantwortungsvolle Menschen weisen Dich nur darauf hin, dass unserer
Lebensstil selbst mit Verzicht der sichtbarsten Verschwendung immer
noch ein großer Raubbau an der Natur ist. 
Energieverbrauch pro Kopf: 3.821,92 kg Öleinheiten pro Kopf (2012) 

Vier Tonnen Öl sind durchschnittlich eine ganze Menge ....


----------



## OnionRings (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das ist der Schnitt und der geht mir sonst wo vorbei, weil er mich dabei nicht betrifft.

Ich hatte mal so einen Rechner dafür der alles in etwa. brechnen konnte,
ich kam auf 453kg ÖL im Jahr [Ohne Moped].


Den höchsten Anteil dieser Rechnung hatte die Bahn ausgemacht m it ca. 30 000 km/Jahr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Das ist der Schnitt ...
> Ich hatte mal so einen Rechner dafür der alles in etwa. brechnen konnte,
> ich kam auf 453kg ÖL im Jahr [Ohne Moped]


Du kannst Deinen Gesamtverbrauch nicht mit einem Rechner und deinen Verbrauchsdaten ausrechnen, weil erstens niemand reale Verbräuche kennt und wir bei der Summierung unserer eigenen Verbräuche wesentliche Teile vergessen. Was ist mit dem ganzen Verbrauch des öffentlichen Dienstes, der Infrastruktur, Deines Arbeitgebers, etc. Wieviel Energie wird mit Düngern importiert, damit Du Weizen und Gerste für Dein Bier bekommst (übrigens ist Bier ein ökologisch sehr zu befürwortendes Lebensmittel mit sehr geringem Energieverbrauch pro Kalorien)

Aber selbst 450kg direkter individueller Ölverbrauch sind bei 80kg durchschnittllichem Kampfgewicht eines Menschen eine riesige Menge. Damit liegst Du zwar sehr gut und kannst Dich im Gegensatz zu anderen weit zurücklehnen, aber optimieren kann jeder weiter. Wie verlangen das auch von Chinesen, mit der Hälfte unseres Durchschnittsverbrauches.


----------



## OnionRings (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Stimmt durchaus, aber ich sehe bei mir kein Problem.

Meine PCs halten ewig, meist aus Gebrauchtteilen 
Strom "kauf" ich von einem WK, Phtovoltaik only Betreiber/Genossenschaft
Essen bis auf Fisch fast alles Reginal
Hab ein altes Nokia N95 und als Firmen Handy ein 3 Jahres altes Acer Trio
Mein Fernseher ist 7 jahre
Mein Musik System ist 40 Jahre Jung[ Bis auf Boxen]
Mein Moped ist in Österreich zusammengebaut worden
Fahren tu ich mit Öffis ca. 30 000km/Jahr [Meist ÖBB und CD]


Bier kauf ich Tschechisches, viele Biere in AT im Laden sind Plörre.
Tabak kommt aus Polen und das Papier aus Frankreich

So besser geht derzeit nicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> ... sollte die afd an der regierung sein....


Du braucht keine Hoffnung zu haben, eine zweite NSDAP wird es in Deutschland nicht mit Regierungsveranwortung geben. 
Aha, und ein deutscher Professor ist also ein Büttel der Propaganda, aha. Das wird ja immer schlimmer mit diesem Thema:
Amateure: Nichts gelernt und stolz darauf, Kolumne Fleischhauer - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Cleriker (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ach... das ist interessant! Schießt du nicht in einer Tour Angst vor dieser Partei? Haben wir beide uns nicht genau darüber vor einiger Zeit unterhalten? Ich war der Auffassung dass du dieseVpartei überbewertest und du der Ansicht, dass wenn man jetzt nichts tut, die gefährlich werden. Hast du uns/mich da schlicht angelogen, oder tust du es jetzt?

Und eine Professur allein, sagt nicht unbedingt aus, dass jemand wirklich mehr drauf hat, oder gar unparteiisch ist. Interessant dass du das gleichsetzt.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> der lesch aus dem staatsfernsehn ist ja nicht grade vertrauenswürdig. da muss man schon unabhängige quellen bringen. sollte die afd an der regierung sein und das staatsfernsehn abgeschafft werden bin ich mal gespannt wer leschs propaganda finanziert. auch bin ich mal gespannt welche meinung er dann hat.



Ach so. Lesch gehört also der Lügenpresse an. Hab ich vergessen. 
Komisch. Lesch ist in erster Linie Wissenschaftler. Und er hat sich der Sache wissenschaftlich genähert und Fakten genannt und damit die Argumentation der AFD als falsch entlarvt.
Denn Wissenschaftler sagen nicht, dass etwas richtig ist, sie sagen, dass etwas nicht falsch ist. Nennt sich Falsifizierung. 
Abgesehen davon ist er Beamter des Freistaates Bayern. Ihm ist es herzlich egal, wer an der Regierung ist, der kriegt so oder so sein Geld.


----------



## der-sack88 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Lesch schreibt einfach nicht für ein Qualitätsmedium wie Bild, Welt oder Focus. Denn merke: nur wer die Propaganda der AfD unterstützt bzw. wenigstens toleriert und im Sinne der Rechten, ob absichtlich oder nur dank schlechtem Journalismus, Lügen und Unwahrheiten verbreitet, verbreitet die "Wahrheit". Wissenschaftliche Fakten sind Lügen, sobald sie in einem verhältnismäßig (im Vergleich zur Hofpresse der Rechten) seriösen Medium wie den unabhängigen Sendungen der ÖR verbreitet werden.
Nur Lügenpropaganda im richtigen (also rechten) Sinne ist für die neuen Rechten die "Wahrheit". Da wird dann auch mal die Bild der Zeit, RTL dem ZDF und Axel Stoll dem Lesch vorgezogen. Hauptsache es passt ins Weltbild.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ach... das ist interessant! Schießt du nicht in einer Tour Angst vor dieser Partei?.


Es sind unterschiedliche Themen. Zwischen einzelnen Aktionen, wie brennenden Flüchtlingsheimen und verprügelten Flüchtlingskinders auf der einen Seite und einer Machtergreifung auf der anderen Seite liegen Welten. Ersteres kritisiere ich laufend und finde ich zum Kotzen, vor zweitem habe ich keine wirkliche Angst, weil sich die AfD sehr schnell selber demaskiert und ebenso wie Republikaner oder Schillpartei sehr schnell wieder im Nichts verschwinden werden, sobald sie einmal irgendwo mitregieren sollen. Sie wissen genau, warum sie sich wie der Teufel vor dem Weihwasser um Regierungsverantwortung drücken werden. Die CDU, die Koalitionen mit der AfD anstrebt, weiß genau, warum sie das machen will.

Und ja, es wäre ein Drama, wenn die Verschwörungsdeppen innerhalb der AfD mit ihrer _"Es gibt gar keinen Klimawandel und erst recht keinen anthropogenen" _in irgend einer Weise an der Gesetzgebung beteiligt würden. Ab dem Punkt würde mein aktiver Widestand beginnen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> ....


*Grundsätzliches zur universitären Lehre:*
Ordentliche Professoren (C4  Institutsleiter) werden auf Lebenszeit berufen und sind unkündbar. Es gibt überhaupt gar keinen Grund für sie, etwas anderem als ihrem Gewissen und ihren Idealen zu folgen. Das ist das Grundprinzip humboldtscher  Forschung und Lehre, nach denen unser Universitätsbetrieb funktioniert.  Das ist sein tendentiell mittelmäßiges Grundeinkommen. Hast Du überhaupt im Grundsatz  verstanden, wie bei uns Universitäten organisiert sind? Darüber hinaus lässt eine Professur viel Zeit für andere Aufgaben, z.B. Fernsehsendungen.  Das wird separat bezahlt, ich denke nicht, dass es eine ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit ist, aber auch das wäre denkbar. 
Gehaltstabelle C Gehälter: Besoldungsordnung C – Wikipedia

Wie würdest Du die Politiker der AfD bezeichnen? Viele Ziele des AfD Parteiprograms sind verfassungsfeindlich und gehören ins rechtsextreme Spektrum. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Dazu fördern sie unwissenschaftliche Ergebnisse. Die AfD hält den Klimawandel für eine "Lüge". Das können sie ja gerne machen, jeder denkende Mensch steht aber nur fassungslos vor dieser Aussage und schlägt sich mit der Hand vor dem Kopf, mit welcher dummen Gleichgültigkeit tausende von Forschungsarbeiten mit einem Satz im Parteiprogramm als Lüge hingestellt werden.  Das ist der Anfang einer Gegenaufklärungsbewegung, gedanklich zurück ins tiefste Mittelalter. Grauenhaft.

*Kosten der Eneriewende: *
Alle verantwortungsvollen Köpfe sind sich einig, dass die Verbrennung von Kohle, Gas und Öl, allesamt begrenzte Rohstoffe, schnellst möglich minimiert werden sollte. Was würde es denn jenseits der EE kosten, unseren Stromverbrauch z.B. komplett auf Kernkraftwerke umzustellen? Wir brauchen eine intallierte Stromleistung von ca. 80 GW, moderne Kernkraftwerke kosten um die 10 Milliarden pro GW. Resultierende Stromerzeugungskosten sind im neuen geplanten englischen Kernkraftwerk (Kernkraftwerk Hinkley Point – Wikipedia) min. 9 Ct/KWh, also erheblich mehr als Einspeisevergütungen für Windkraft. EE ist erheblich günstiger als Strommerzeugung aus modernen, vermutlich sicheren Kernkarftwerken, die bekannten Probleme der Entsorgung und Entlagerung beiben.

Weiter ist der Strombedarf nur ca. 2/5 unsern gesamten Energiebedarfes, wir müssten entsprechend, um unseren gesamten Energiebedarf zu decken, irgend etwas zum 100 - 200 Kernkarftwerkekomplexe in Deutschland aufbauen. Versuch auch nur ein einziges neues Kernkraftwerk im Land zu installieren, dann versuche es mal mit 200 und dann berechne einfach mal, wieviel Kühlwasser benutzt werden muss, um die resultierenden 3/4 Abwärmestrom in den Griff zu bekommen. Das Niedrigwasser von Weser und Elbe zusammen würde komplett verdampft werden müssen. Was meisnt Du, warum in Frankriech jeden Sommer Stromsperren verhängt werden, wenn die Flüsse zu wenig Wasser führen und Kernkraftwerke abgeschaltet werden müssen? Welches ist also die Alternativ zur EE? Übrigens sind die erwähnten 520 Milliarden Kosten ziemlich genau die Summe von zwei Jahren Exportüberschuß. Das Geld dafür ist da.

*Nachtrag:*
Atomausstieg: Einigung uber Kosten fur Atommull-Entsorgung - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Alleine für die Endlagerung der bisherigen wenigen Kernkraftwerke, die nie mehr als 20% unseres Strombedarfs deckten, werden 23 Milliarden Euro Kosten zum Freikaufen fällig. Die wirklichen Kosten werden über die nächsten Jahrzehnte bis Jahrhunderte höher liegen. Dazu kommen ca. 50 Milliarden für den Rückbau der vorhandenen Kernkraftwerke. Schon echt billig, diese "Atomkocher". 

Ja, in den sechziger und siebziger Jahren war es im Gegensatz zu Kohlekraftwerken ohne Abgasfilterung eine wirklich saubere Sache, die Kosten und das Risiko wurden aber anfangs ziemlich falsch eingeschätzt


----------



## der-sack88 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> er wird ja von steuergeld genährt oder nicht? ist ja nicht so das er eine leistung erbringen muss um sein geschwafel zu verkaufen.
> der artikel ist ganz ehrlich billige lügenpresse. alle die nicht seiner meinung sind, sind rechts, nazis, rechts/-populisten, verschwörungstheoretiker usw. aber selber ne linke ratte der sich als konservativ verkaufen will weils einfach besser klingt. bilig, billig, billig sag ich dazu nur.
> 
> es ist schon interessant zu beobachten wie die staatsmedien und privaten konzernmedien alle als rechts abstempeln. das selbe sieht man auch in der politik. keiner will mit der afd eine koalition eingehen weil die afd so rechts ist. muss echt lachen über diese krasse diffamierung. alle die nicht der etablierten meiunung sind werden erstmal mit aller härte fertig gemacht. soviel zu toleranzt und meinungsfreiheit die ständig von den selbigen gefordert und gepredigt wird.




Stimmt natürlich. Systemkritiker werden immer nur als Rechte, Nazis, Rechtspopulisten, VTler diffamiert. Die Wagenknecht z.B. wird ja andauernd als große Anhängerin des Nationalsozialismus dargestellt. Typen wie Ströbele sind ganz klar dem rassistischen, rechten Flügel der Grünen zuzuordnen.
Die Selbstmitleidsschiene der Rechten nervt. Nein, nicht alle, die anders denken, werden als Rechte, Nazis oder was auch immer bezeichnet. Ja, auch als rechter Schwachkopf darfst du deine Meinung äußern, solange sie Verfassungskonform ist. Und nein, du bist als eben dieser rechte Schwachkopf nicht über jegliche Kritik erhaben, denn oh Wunder: die Meinungsfreiheit gilt auch für deine Gegner! Schon echt dreist, oder? Dass man als jemand, der Nazis und Rechte nicht mag sagen darf, dass man Nazis und Rechte nicht mag... Unverschämtheit!
Meine jetzt nicht dich im Speziellen, geht mir um alle, die rechte Thesen vertreten und sich dann in die rechte Ecke gedrängt und in ihrer Meinungsfreiheit eingeschränkt fühlen, wenn jemand sagt, dass diejenigen rechte Thesen vertreten...




CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> Energiewende: Kosten explodieren auf auf 520 Milliarden - WELT
> so viel zu "verantwortung" und regierung  das hier sind nur die die offiziellen zahlen. die reelen liegt aber vermutlich wie immer weit höher.
> Photovoltaik: 100 Milliarden Euro verbrennen in der Sonne - FOCUS Online




Na wenn das so teuer ist dann lass ich lieber den Planeten draufgehen! Kann ja nicht angehen, dass man am Ende noch auf was verzichten müsste oder ein paar Konzerne mit Einschränkungen leben müssten, nur damit unsere Nachfahren so eine Kleinigkeit wie einen bewohnbaren Planeten vorfinden... viel wichtiger ist, dass wir jedes Jahr ein neues Smartphone bekommen, morgens alle schön im Stau stehen weil es viel zu viele Autos gibt und dass unsere Spitzenverdiener weiterhin ohne sich moralisch hinterfragen zu müssen perverse Summen an Geld scheffeln können. Und wo kämen wir hin, wenn wirklich alle Menschen auf der Welt ein Recht auf Leben und ihren Lebensraum hätten? Der Ureinwohner auf durch steigenden Meeresspiegel bedrohten Inseln ist einfach weniger wert als der Deutsche oder der Ami.

Und für die Zukunft: Welt und Focus nicht mehr als Quellen benutzen, wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf dich. Beide fallen zu oft durch schlechte Recherchen und dreiste Lügen auf, die den rechten in die Karten spielen (sollen?). Und gerade Focus ist als Medium durch Clickbaits sowieso nicht mehr tragbar. Auf der einen Seite diese schlechten Quellen verlinken und auf der anderen Seite den aktuellen Stand der Wissenschaft anzweifeln, weil er in Medien verbreitet wird, die nicht die rechte Schiene fahren, ist unschön.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> ... Die Wagenknecht z.B. wird ja andauernd als große Anhängerin des Nationalsozialismus dargestellt. ....


Denn, das lehrte uns die CDU Abgeordnete Erika Steinbach: _"Die Nazis waren eine linke Partei" _    
Erika Steinbach auf Twitter:

Danke, für Deinen Kommentar. Vermutlich solltest Du aber für die angesprochene Klientel der Rechtsdeppen, so sich einer von diesen aus den Weiten des Internets auf diese Seite verirrt, den Hinweis geben, dass Dein Kommentare sarkastisch gemeint ist und voller Ironie steckt. Bedenke, dass sie es nicht verstehen.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind unterschiedliche Themen. Zwischen einzelnen Aktionen, wie brennenden Flüchtlingsheimen und verprügelten Flüchtlingskinders auf der einen Seite und einer Machtergreifung auf der anderen Seite liegen Welten. Ersteres kritisiere ich laufend und finde ich zum Kotzen, vor zweitem habe ich keine wirkliche Angst, weil sich die AfD sehr schnell selber demaskiert und ebenso wie Republikaner oder Schillpartei sehr schnell wieder im Nichts verschwinden werden, sobald sie einmal irgendwo mitregieren sollen. Sie wissen genau, warum sie sich wie der Teufel vor dem Weihwasser um Regierungsverantwortung drücken werden. Die CDU, die Koalitionen mit der AfD anstrebt, weiß genau, warum sie das machen will.
> 
> Und ja, es wäre ein Drama, wenn die Verschwörungsdeppen innerhalb der AfD mit ihrer _"Es gibt gar keinen Klimawandel und erst recht keinen anthropogenen" _in irgend einer Weise an der Gesetzgebung beteiligt würden. Ab dem Punkt würde mein aktiver Widestand beginnen.



Oha, jetzt hast du sogar handfeste Informationen darüber wer genau da was angezündet hat, wer das unterstützt und welcher Partei diese Personen angehören. Soweit mir bekannt gab's in letzter Zeit keine Verurteilung wegen solcher Vergehen. Jedenfalls hab ich in den Medien nichts passendes gehört. Warum teilst du deine belegbaren Informationen nicht mit der Justiz? 

Mal ganz direkt. Du bist nicht der einzige Mensch der diese Partei nicht schätzt. Wenn du als Antwort hierauf nicht mindestens einen konkreten Namen samt Straftat und Beweisen nennst, dann hör bitte zukünftig auf derartiges zu behaupten und nimm es zurück. Andererseits kann man deine angebliche Neigung zu Fakten und wissenschaftlicher Arbeit einfach nicht ernst nehmen. So etwas zu behaupten, ohne Beweise, ist ganz sicher das Gegenteil und untergräbt deine vermeintliche Seriosität um Stockwerke!
Hast du das wirklich nötig? Das Thema kann einen aufbrausen lassen, das ist bei mir nicht anders, aber solche Behauptungen in der Öffentlichkeit sind wohl etwas zu viel des Guten. Denk auch bitte mal an das Forum und dessen Verantwortung.

______
Das mit der CDU schätze ich im übrigen auch so ein.


----------



## Grestorn (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Sagen wir so, die Vermutung, dass die Menschen, die bereit sind Flüchtlinge zu jagen und deren Aufnahmelager anzuzünden, jetzt auch AfD wählen (nachdem sie vorher eher bei der NPD ihr Kreuzchen gemacht haben) liegt nicht fern. Das heißt nicht, dass viele AfD Mitglieder und Wähler jetzt grundsätzlich gewaltbereit und menschenverachtend wären. 

Aber wenn ich die üblichen Björn Höcke Auftritte sehe, dann muss auch klar sein, dass die Abgrenzung zwischen extremen Ausländerhass samt entsprechenden Gewaltexzessen und dem, um was die AfD als Wählerschaft buhlt, sehr fragil und dünn ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Oha, jetzt hast du sogar handfeste Informationen darüber wer genau da was angezündet hat, wer das unterstützt und welcher Partei diese Personen angehören. .


siehe Pinnwand, es gehört nicht hier hin. Es fehlt die Distanz zu den gewaltbereiten Gruppen, deren Taten stillschweigend geduldet werden, weil sie in das Konzept passen. Es geht ums fischen in Wählergruppen, denen keine Bestätigung gegeben werden dürfte, sondern Weiterbildung. Es geht mir um dieses Thema: Kuscheln mit Rechtsextremen: Wie die AfD die NPD aussticht - n-tv.de

Hier geht es aber um den Klimawandel und um die unhaltbare Position des AfD. Das ist schiere, reine, untragbare Eike Polemik. Einfach in den Wind geschissene Textpassagen aus VTler Seiten. Das kann man machen, wird durch die Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt, zeigt aber die zutiefst wissenschaftsfeindliche Ansicht innerhalb der AfD. Eine solche Partei ist in einen Land der Aufklärung und der Wissenschaft unhaltbar und es sagt viel über deren Wähler aus. Eine Partei, die im Lager der VTler Stimmen fangen will nenne ioch darum eine Partei der VTler. Das ist eine naheliegende Einschätzung, oder?

Zitat aus AfD Parteiprogramm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.alternativefuer.de/wp-c.../2016/03/Leitantrag-Grundsatzprogramm-AfD.pdf


----------



## Cleriker (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Oha, dass die sowas echt in ihr Programm schreiben... das ist selbst für mich nicht zu entschärfen. Ich geb dir da Recht.

Aber wenn man nicht an etwas glaubt, Muss man si h doch überlegen was wäre wenn doch und wie versuche ich dem entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> ... Aber wenn man nicht an etwas glaubt, Muss man sich doch überlegen, was wäre wenn doch und wie versuche ich dem entgegen zu wirken.


Es ist das gute Recht der AfD im Rahmen der Meinungsfreiheit. Sie dürfen das und sie sollen es machen. 

Für mich sind sie damit aber unwählbar, wegen anderer Gründe noch viel mehr,  und ich werde an jeder 
Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass es meiner Meinung und Bewertung nach eine rein rechts-populistische
Partei ist, die im rechtsextremen Lager und unter Verschwörungstheoretikern massiv nach Wählern
fischt. Das gehört zur Demokratie, die Demokratie wird es überleben, aber schön ist es nicht, dass es
so viele Menschen in Deutschland gibt, die auf solche Parteiprogramme hereinfallen. 

Darum bin ich vor allem für Weiterbildung. Ich verfolge dieses ernste Thema seit ich 1979 in Quer-
schnitte von Hoimar von Ditfurth mit dem Thema in aller Konsequenz konfrontiert wurde. Seit ich
die ersten "Leugner" erlebe, die behaupten,_ "es gäbe keinen Klimawandel"_, als nächstes_ "es liegt nicht 
am Menschen" _und als drittes _ "es ist doch positiv_", schreibe ich im Internet sehr viel mit dieser Gruppe
Und jeder, der sich mit Ursachen und Folgen tiefer beschäftigte,  steht nur mit offenem Mund davor 
und fragt sich, was sich diese Menschen dabei denken.

Natürlich sind die genauen zeitlichen und örtlichen Folgen ziemlich ungewiss. Es ist ungefähr so, als 
würde man Krieg als völlig harmlos einstufen, weil man gar nicht genau vorher weiss, wo denn wann 
welche Granate einschlägt. Muss man auch gar nicht, es reicht zu wissen, dass es fast überall zu gravie-
renden Veränderungen kommen wird und das der Mensch das dynamische Gleichgewicht des Lebens
 auf der Erde so extrem dynamisiert, dass niemand mehr sagen kann, was denn alles passieren wird.

Und dann sollte man sich fragen, ob man das will. Artensterben, Artenverlagerung, Klimazonenverlagerung
etc.....


----------



## Cleriker (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Du hast das genau falsch herum verstanden. Ich meinte damit die AfD. Selbst wenn sie nicht dran glauben, sollten sie sich Gedanken darüber machen. Da hängen doch auch wirtschaftliche Interessen dran. Das machen sie sich zu leicht. So war das gemeint.

Edit
Was die AfD und ihre vermeintliche Nähe zu den Rechtsextremisten angeht, bin ich im Zwiespalt. Diese Partei macht das ausschließlich aus einem einzigen Grund, Wähler. Was sie aber auch sagen ist, dass sie nichts derartiges umsetzen werden. Nicht zusammenarbeiten. Sie wollen also nur die, ich nenne sie jetzt auch einfach mal "Deppen" der Wählerschaft. Was man jetzt von solchen Methoden hält, ist eine andere Sache, aber es ist nun einmal Politik und da sind Lügen und Tricksereien Tagesgeschäft. 

Jetzt zu dem was viele so stört: Dass sie nicht pauschal alles von den rechten ablehnen wollen. Stört mich persönlich weniger. In einer Demokratie sollte man nicht pauschal alles ablehnen, nur weil es von der falschen Partei kommt. Ist zwar momentan nicht in Sicht, aber was wäre wenn gerade die NPD irgendwann DAS Konzept zum Klimaschutz vorlegt? Dann lehnt man die Rettung der Welt aus Sturheit und Voreingenommenheit ab? Es geht mir dabei wirklich ums Prinzip. So eine Einstellung gehört genauso wenig ins 21. Jahrhundert, wie die Grundhaltung dieser Partei.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Afd ist eine Populismus Partei. Ihr geht es nicht darum, mit zu regieren und Probleme zu lösen, denn sie bieten ja keine Lösungen an.
Sieht man gut an der Klimageschichte.
Und dass der Wirtschaftsflügel der Partei neoliberal ist, sieht man auch gut. Das sind die ehemaligen FDP Leute, die früher mal dem Westerwelle nachgelaufen sind.
Es gibt also solche und solche, eine bunte Mischung. Dass die AFD rechts eingestuft wird, liegt meiner Meinung nach daran, dass die eben am lautesten Schreien.
Und wer am lautesten Schreit, hat ja immer Recht, wie es so schön heißt. 

Ich schaue da Max Uthoff, sehr passend.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Hm-WC0j2Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Edit
> Was die AfD und ihre vermeintliche Nähe zu den Rechtsextremisten angeht, bin ich im Zwiespalt. Diese Partei macht das ausschließlich aus einem einzigen Grund, Wähler. Was sie aber auch sagen ist, dass sie nichts derartiges umsetzen werden. Nicht zusammenarbeiten. Sie wollen also nur die, ich nenne sie jetzt auch einfach mal "Deppen" der Wählerschaft. Was man jetzt von solchen Methoden hält, ist eine andere Sache, aber es ist nun einmal Politik und da sind Lügen und Tricksereien Tagesgeschäft.



Es gibt gewisse Unterschiede zwischen taktischem Verschweigen und der systematischen Verbreitung von Unwahrheiten und Hetze. Es ist zwar in der Tat so, dass es in der AFD-Spitze neben den rechten Medienhuren (und ja: Die Sprüche, die da nicht selten fallen gelassen werden, dienen in meinen Augen nur dazu, in die "Lügenpresse" zu kommen) auch noch eine zweite, stille Gruppe aus den hardcore neoliberalen Gründungstagen gibt. Und vermutlich würde dieser Personenkreis einen Großteil der Politik einer tatsächlichen AFD-Regierung dominieren - schlicht weil die anderen außer großen Sprüchen nichts können. Aber es geht nicht nur darum, welche Teile ihrer Polemik die AFD selbst umsetzen würde. Auch ungewählt hat sie mittlerweile deutlichen Einfluss auf das Wahlprogram der CDU und vor allem radikalisiert sie mittlerweile nicht mehr zu verachtende Teile der Bevölkerung. Und da ist es dann auch ziemlich egal, ob z.B. Klimaschutz in Deutschland politisch unmöglich wird, weil die AFD selbst ihn in Regierungsposition verhindert oder weil an AFD-Märchen glaubende Wähler jeder Partei, die endlich mal das seit Jahrzehnten überfällige in Angriff nehmen möchte, ihre Stimme verweigern. Um ehrlich zu sein ist letzteres sogar viel bedenklicher, wenn man mal die Massenwirkung der NPD (äh - keine?) und die der BILD vergleicht. Dummheit schadet und breitet sich schon schnell genug aus, ohne dass Parteien mit großer Medienpräsenz sich aktiv dafür einsetzen.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na das ist ja echt hilfreich und wahnsinnig wortgewandt. Solche Antworten sind ein Sinnbild dir den Zerfall unserer Kultur. Zu faul zum schreiben, Hauptsache den anderen irgendwie anpöbeln. 

Wenn du schon nichts zu sagen hast, dann erläutere doch mal unwissenden wie mir, einen Althutträger. Ich hatte seinen Beitrag so verstanden dass er jemandem den er nicht privat kennt, nicht alles glaubt. Er scheint der Meinung zu sein, dass jemand der für seine Aussagen im TV Geld bekommt, eventuell nicht unparteiisch sein könnte. Für mich klingt das jetzt erstmal ganz normal und nicht irgendwie ungewöhnlich. Ich verstehe das mit dem Alu scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Zu faul zum schreiben, Hauptsache den anderen irgendwie anpöbeln.



Nun, das hast du jetzt geschrieben, nicht ich [emoji1] Ich habe keinen angepöbelt, allerdings hast du recht, mein Post ist recht interpretationsfähig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> ... hier noch eine linke ratte...


Linke Ratten sind zumindest extrem witzig und geistreich, rechte Deppen dagegen nur peinlich und unerträglich.

Hast Du eigentlich irgendetwas von Substanz zu bieten? Also gut, CO2 soll also nicht _"Dämonisiert"_ werden, weil
es ja sooo ein wichtiger Grundstoff ist.  Wächst, abgesehen vom Gewächshaus mit optimalen Bedingungen, irgendwo
auf der Welt eine Pflanze nicht wegen CO2-Mangel, oder ist es fast immer fehlendes Wasser, fehlener Stickstoff, etc
der das Wachstum begrenzt?

Pflanzen in Mangelzuständen, und das sind ca. 80% der Pflanzen, leiden unter erhöhten CO2 Werten, die Meere
übersäuern, Plankton verändert sich massiv, Korallenbänk sterben an, aber die AfD faselt von _"Dämonisierung"_. 
Dieses Geschwätz ist nicht zu ertragen. Natürlich ist es reichlich egal für Pflanzen und Tiere, welcher CO2 Gehalt
 in der Atmosphäre ist, man kann sich an jeden anpassen, aber nicht in hundert Jahren. Und ob jeder zum CO2 
resistenten Nacktmulm mit durch CO2 übersäuerter Haut mutieren möchte, sei dahin gestellt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Na das ist ja echt hilfreich und wahnsinnig wortgewandt. Solche Antworten sind ein Sinnbild dir den Zerfall unserer Kultur. Zu faul zum schreiben, Hauptsache den anderen irgendwie anpöbeln.



Ohne Seefes Beitrag verteidigen zu wollen (den ich zwar amüsant, aber auch provokant und als Zeichen von Diskussionsunwillen deuten würde), aber du bist dir schon darüber bewusst, dass er auf ein Post ClimateG8s antwortete, in dem dieser Beleidigungen aussprach und keinerlei eigene Argumente, sondern nur Youtube links postete? (Von der Rechtschreibung ganz zu schweigen) Soviel zu "Schreibfaulheit" und "Hauptsache pöbeln" 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Pflanzen in Mangelzuständen, und das sind ca. 80% der Pflanzen, leiden unter erhöhten CO2 Werten,



Anm.: Soweit ich es überblicke, leidet quasi gar keine Pflanze an erhöhten CO2-Konzentrationen, insbesondere die meisten Algen-Taxa haben sich sogar zu Zeiten entwickelt, als die globale CO2-Konzentration höher war. Dieser eine Effekt hat also tatsächlich eine positive Rückkoppelung.
Blöd nur, dass wenige Promill Mehrproduktion unter sonst auch optimalen Bedingungen nichts bringen (erst recht keine Senkung der CO2-Konzentration - weil eine proportionale Reaktion nie ihren Auslöse aufheben kann), wenn im Gegenzug die Regionen mit auch nur halbwegs erträglichen Bedingungen um zweistellige Prozente seltener werden.


----------



## Grestorn (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> . co2 beträt 0,038% aber die armen pflanzen und meere übersäuern.  da guckt wohl jemand zu viel die verschwörungstheorien aus staats- und privatfernsehn. die schul-"bildung" hat da auch einiges vernichtet



Dein Posting ist so typisch mit all den Totlacher-Smilies. 

Und dann ist schon der erste Satz mit einem Fakt ein solcher Schenkelklopfer. 

Wenn Du meinst, 0,38 Promille wäre eine viel zu kleine Menge um irgendwas zu bewirken, dann probier's doch mal mit Arsen. Das ist bei 1,4 mg pro 1 kg Körpergewicht tödlich. 1,4 mg / kg ist 1,4 : 1.000.000, also 0,0014 Promille.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne Seefes Beitrag verteidigen zu wollen (den ich zwar amüsant, aber auch provokant und als Zeichen von Diskussionsunwillen deuten würde), aber du bist dir schon darüber bewusst, dass er auf ein Post ClimateG8s antwortete, in dem dieser Beleidigungen aussprach und keinerlei eigene Argumente, sondern nur Youtube links postete? (Von der Rechtschreibung ganz zu schweigen) Soviel zu "Schreibfaulheit" und "Hauptsache pöbeln"



Keine Argumente? Er ist augenscheinlich der Meinung dass ein angestellter eventuell als Sprachrohr seines Arbeitgebers fungiert und ihm deshalb nicht alles einfach zu 100% zu glauben ist. Das steht direkt am Anfang des posts und da muss ich ihm erstmal Recht geben. 
Der Rest seines posts hat mich nicht interessiert und von "Belegen" auf YouTube halte ich grundsätzlich nichts.

Dieses Misstrauen gleich mit einem Aluhut abzutun, finde ich persönlich sehr dreist. Er hätte wenigstens erklären können warum er meint, man darf einem fremden nicht misstrauen.

Grundsätzlich habe ich die letzten paar Tage des öfteren übermäßig forsch reagiert. Das ist mir beim Lesen heute selbst aufgefallen und an alle die es betrifft: "Das tut mir leid." Ich bin nicht immer so und eigentlich immer an anderen Meinungen interessiert. Vor allem an denen, die ich selbst nicht teile. Denn wie sollte man sonst dazulernen? Gerade deshalb kann ich auch dieses neumodische Meinung passt mir nicht, also Aluhutstempel, nicht gut haben. Ich versuche wieder etwas runter zu kommen, aber bitte Macht es mir nicht schwerer als es sein muss. So eine Scheißantwort ohne jegliche Begründung sollte mMn nicht einen einzigen Daumen hoch bekommen, ganz egal worauf bezogen.
Was die Rechtschreibung angeht, davon kann ich mich leider auch nicht frei sprechen.

Jetzt aber sorry fürs offtopic und bitte weiter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anm.: Soweit ich es überblicke, leidet quasi gar keine Pflanze an erhöhten CO2-Konzentrationen,


Negtive Effekte:
Treibhausgas: Zu viel CO2 lasst Ackerpflanzen verkummern - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Behauptung: „CO2 ist ein Pflanzendunger und kein Schadstoff“ | klimafakten.de
scinexx | Zuviel Kohlendioxid mindert Ernteerträge: Forscher zeigen: Für Getreide müssen neue Zuchtstrategien entwickelt werden
1000Antworten >> Die AfD sagt: Mehr CO2 fordert das Pflanzenwachstum. Stimmt das?
Pflanzenforschung.de :: Grune Revolution verpufft durch Klimawandel

neutral:
http://www.spektrum.de/news/pflanzen-bremsen-klimawandel-kaum/1381773

Positive Effekte:
http://www.science-skeptical.de/blo...chneller-und-benotigen-weniger-wasser/001481/

Mal so als Anfangsrecherche...


----------



## Rasha (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich glaube, es wird sich eh noch rächen, dass wir uns zu weit von der Natur wegbewegen. Die ganzen Katastrophen, wie Hurricanes, Tornados etc und die Gesamttemperaturen der Erde haben in den letzten 10 Jahren zugenommen. Bei uns war es teilweiße so, dass wir im Winter vor 10-15 Jahren noch oft 10 Grad minus (höchster tiefstwert: -21 Grad)hatten, heute ist es so, dass man meist über den 0 Grad ist. Die Entwicklung ist stetig und langsam, aber sie ist spürbar. Das Klima verändert sich durchgehend im Großen und Ganzen, nur bei dem ständigen Wetterumschwüngen fällt uns das nicht auf. Wir haben seit 4-5 Jahren nur noch ganz selten Schnee hier im Winter, früher hatten wir 20-30cm über die ganze Jahreszeit.

Wenn man diese Entwicklung mal auf die gesamte Erde ausweitet, und das kann man mit Sicherheit tun, sieht man definitiv, dass die Erde sich sehr wohl verändert. Auch die ganzen Messungen bestätigen das immer wieder. Allerdings wird der Planet das irgendwann selbst regeln, nur ob wir das noch mitbekommen, ist fraglich. Andersherum wird man da nicht viel dagegen machen können, dafür müsste die Menschheit mal umdenken. Und selbst das wird den Prozess nur verlangsamen. Der Klimawandel ansich ist denke ich eher natürlich, nur zurzeit wird er vom Menschen beschleunigt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*

Das ist jetzt beste Ironie, oder?


CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> 1. der "vom menschen gemachte klimawandel" ist eine staatlich und mediale erfindung um den menschen das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen und den wohlstand nach unten zu drücken damit man menschen noch besser kontrollieren kann..


Falsch. Der Effekt wird seit vierzig Jahren wissenschaftlich intensiv untersucht und seit ca. 15 Jaren ist das Thema wissenschaftlich durch. Politisch werden jetzt endlich notwendige Entscheidungen getroffen, die schon vor 30 Jahren hätten getroffen werden sollen.  



CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> 2. die flüchtlinge haben wir dank dem staat der erstes alle aufnimmt insbesondere wirtschftsflüchtlinge und zweites weil der deutsche staat in alle kriege der nato mitmacht. hinzu kommt das deutschland bzw. die rüstungsindustrie waffen verkaufen in diese kriesengebiete und dort die kriege schüren. probleme sind also hausgemacht...


Wieder völlig  falsch. Unser Asyrecht wurde von dem "_Vaterlandsverräter_" Kohl völlig untergraben. Es existiert quasi nur noch auf dem Papier und das ist humanitär bewertet, denkt man an das Schicksal der Juden im Zweiten Weltkrieg, die nirgendwo aufgenonnen wurden zurück, eine erbärmliche Entwicklung. Syrer und Afganen sind Kriegsflüchtlinge und es entspricht unseren unterschriebenen Verträgen, diese Menschen aufzunehmen. Sie brauchen weder Asyl noch sind es Einwanderer. Es sind juristisch einfach nur Kriegsflüchtlinge. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge werden sämtlich wieder abgeschoben, sobald die Identität geklärt ist. Ist diese nicht geklärt kann jman sie nicht abschieben, wohin auch? Wirtschaftflüchtlinge werden vor allem von verbrecherischen Neokapitalisten in Spanien ins Land geholt, die dort für Hungerlöhne auf Plantagen arbeiten, damt wir billiges Gemüse haben.

Einfach mal drüber nachdenken 



CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> 3. die neoliberale aka sozialistische politik aka planwirtschaft wird bereits seit jahrzehnten in dieser gesellschaft gemacht. nennt sich auch korporativismus. die afd will eine liberal-konservative politik machen.


Verstehst Du, was Du schreibst? Es scheint mir nicht so. Neoliberalismus ist ungebremster und unreglementierter Kapitalismus und hat rein gar nichts mit Planwirtschaft zu tun. Die AfD will reinen Neokapitalismus, ungebremt und mit extremer sozialer Kälte. Was das bedeutet, wenn es umgesetzt würde, scheint Dir nicht im geringsten klar zu sein. Wir leben zum Glück laut Verfassung in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft, in der Eigentum verpflichtet und Gesetze minimalen sozialen Standards entsprechen müssen. Die AfD will noch stärker als die FDP Klientelpolitik für die oberen 5% der Gesellschaft machen, und fängt sich Wählertimmen mit opulistischen Themen. 



CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> 4. wenn die ganzen sinnlosen steuern abgeschafft werden dann kann sich jeder selber versichern wo er will wenn er denn will. sowas nennt man auch sozial sein gegenüber seiner bevölkerung. man lässt es den leute selber ob sie sich versichern oder nicht und bestiehlt sie nicht vorher mit über 75% steuern das die mehrheit der leute nix mehr haben. alles was konsumiert wird ist etliche male besteuert daher auch die hohen preise, egal bei was. miete, benzin, essen, sogar luft zum atmen übert die co2 steuern usw.
> außerdem, will ich keine arbeitslosensteuern bezahlen wo ich mich rechtfertigen muss warum ich anspruch drauf habe wenns denn soweit ist. ich kann mein geld selber zusammensparen.


Den Unterschied zwischen Steuern, Abgaben, Gebühren, Sozialversicherungen und Versicherungen kennst Du? Viel Spaß mit dem Abschließen einer rein privaten Arbeitslosenversicherung mit Aufnahmekriterien wie Bildungsstand, Krankheitsverlauf, Alter etc.  Die Konsequenzen Deiner "Gedanken" sind Dir scheinbar nicht einmal im Ansatz klar, die soziale Kälte aus Deinen Worten ist unerträglich.


----------



## Grestorn (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich bin ein besorgter Bürger. Ich bin besorgt, weil es sich zunehmend nicht mehr leugnen lässt, dass es tatsächlich Mensch gibt, wie CLIMATEG8, und dass sie wirklich so denken, wie sie vorgeben. 

Ein leises bisschen Hoffnung habe ich aber noch. Es könnte ja sein, dass er nur provozieren will. Die Hoffnung, sie stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt!


----------



## Gast20170724 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn wir jetzt einfach mal davon ausgehen *würden*, dass es keinen Klimawandel gibt, wo ist dann das Problem, trotzdem die Energiewende durchzuführen? Erdöl und Kohle sind endlich. Und die Natur wird gleichzeitig geschützt. 
Wir sind letztendlich darauf angewiesen, dass es der Erde gut geht, denn ohne sie können wir nicht leben. Die Erde kann aber ganz gut ohne uns leben. 

Zum Thema Staat und Steuern:
Wer ist denn der Staat? Das sind wir. Das Geld, dass wir an Steuern zahlen, das zahlen wir an uns selber. Ein einfaches Beispiel: Ein Sitzplatz im Theater ist mit 50€ (die genaue Zahl weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr) von Steuergeldern subventioniert. 
(Denkt mal darüber nach, warum Lehrer immer so oft ins Theater gehen.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> ... wo ist dann das Problem, trotzdem die Energiewende durchzuführen?....


Weil die Gegner der Energiewende übelste Egoisten und Besitzstandswahrer sind,  denen es völlig am Arsch vorbei geht, wie sie diese Welt unseren Kindern hinterlassen. Es sind darum Feinde, wie es jeder hemmungslose Umweltzerstörer ist, die man politsch und sozial bekämpfen muss.

Meine Meinung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> ich bin besorgt das wir dauernd verarscht werden.


Das ist das Problem der AfD Anhänger, die im Allgemeinen, ich kenne Dich im besonderen nicht, auf der unteren Bildungsebene stehen, wirtschaftlich versagt haben und die Schuld dafür bei anderen suchen, anstatt zuerst einmal bei sich anzufangen. Der Begriff "Lügenpresse" passt genau ins Bild, weil diese Menschen nicht verstanden haben, was Medien sind. Da steht nirgendwo etwas von_ "objektiver Berichterstattung_". Es ist nichts weiter als die verfassungsmäßig garantierte Möglichkeit, offen seine persönliche Meinung als Journalist zu schreiben. Eine Meinung ist immer subjektiv. Wer das nicht versteht und nach _"Der Wahrheit_" sucht, hat eh verloren. Insbesondere, wenn man dann auch noch wissenschaftliches Arbeiten ablehnt. was bleibt dann noch? 

"Gleich" bedeutet nichts weiter als juristische Gleichheit. Aber selbst die will die AfD mit ihrem Frauenbild und folgenden gesetzlichen Einschränkungen und der Ablehnung des "Gendermeainstreams", also dem Kampf für juristische und soziale Gleichstellung, untergraben. Eine wirtschaftliche Gleichheit will niemand, das würde bedeuten, dass Erben verboten würde. Ebenso ist die genossene Erziehung extrem entscheidend für die eigene Entwicklung. Aber laut unserer Verfassung genießt die Familie und damit auch die individuelle Erziehung höchsten Schutz. Darüber könnte man diskutieren, es schafft aber in der Regel weniger fähige Menschen, gibt man eine Erziehung flächendeckend in staatliche Hände.

Das es Menschen mit erheblich mehr wirtschaftlichen Möglichkeiten gibt, ist normal. In diesem Land hat aber jeder Fähige die Option, wirtschaftlichen Erfolg zu bekommen. Es gibt nur kaum "Fähige", wie es Werner Siemens war, die Aldi-Familie, oder andere, schauen wir auf erfolgreiche Lebensläufe. Viele haben aus bescheidenen Verhältnissen angefangen. Politisch hat man ebenso aller Optionen. Welchen familiären Bonus hatte denn z.B. Kanzel Schröder? Politik bedeutet, sein Leben der Politik zu opfern. Es sind Menschen, die nichts anderes mehr machen. Und dann muss zusätzlich man befähigt sein. Der Stammtischschwätzer würde gerne Entscheiden, ohne aber die unangehmen Folgen einer Position des Entscheiders auf sich zu nehmen. Es sind, und das schließt sich der Kreis zum ersten Satz, nichts weiter als Versager.  Die gab es immer, die wird es leider immer geben, wir dulden sie heute und haben keine Eutanasieprogramme, die von der AfD vermutlich als übernächstes gefordert werden, aber es nervt ungemein, wenn diese Masse gewalttätig wird und sinnvolle Entscheidungen, wie das EEG, Verbot von Verbrennungsfahrzeugen etc. torpediert, weil sie zu blöd sind, den Hintergrund zu verstehen.


----------



## Seeefe (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> ich bin besorgt das wir dauernd verarscht werden und scheinbar bestehen leute weiterhin drauf das man weiterhin verarscht wird  rettet doch bitte alle hier den planeten aber bitte mit eurem geld nicht durch besteuerung und geld aller/anderer. meine fresse.
> 
> mythos wir alle sind staat ist FALSCH. ne perfide lüge über die menschen zu herrschen damit sie es akzeptieren und kein mitspracherecht haben.
> 
> ...



"meine fresse" sagt wohl schon alles  

Wie wäre es denn z.B. mit Sibirien, den weiten Nordamerikas, der Antarktis oder den menschenleeren Gebieten Australiens, oder Asiens? 

Dort kannst du leben, wie du willst, nach deinen Vorstellungen ohne das dich jemand stören wird, zumindest sehr wahrscheinlich nicht. 

In Deutschland kannst du auch zu allem Nein sagen, wenn du keine Steuern, Abgabe, Versicherungen zahlen willst, musst du es auch nicht. Wo ist also dein Problem? Ich denke, weil du weißt, wie das Leben dann aussehen würde 


Es ist ja per se nicht alles falsch, was du anmerkst. Aber wenn jemand den Bogen immer und immer wieder um ein vielfaches überspannt, dann wird man am Ende nicht mehr für voll genommen, weil der Schwachsinn dann überwiegt.


----------



## Grestorn (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das gute an Menschen, wie Climate, ist ja, dass sie sich permanent selbst demaskieren. 

Das schlechte daran ist aber, dass sie in solchen Massen auftreten und meinen Glauben an den Menschen selbst immer wieder erschüttern.


----------



## blautemple (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> ich bin besorgt das wir dauernd verarscht werden und scheinbar bestehen leute weiterhin drauf das man weiterhin verarscht wird  rettet doch bitte alle hier den planeten aber bitte mit eurem geld nicht durch besteuerung und geld aller/anderer. meine fresse.
> 
> mythos wir alle sind staat ist FALSCH. ne perfide lüge über die menschen zu herrschen damit sie es akzeptieren und kein mitspracherecht haben.
> 
> ...



Ich bin echt sprachlos, das kannst du doch unmöglich ernst meinen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



blautemple schrieb:


> Ich bin echt sprachlos, das kannst du doch unmöglich ernst meinen?


Hast Du Dir nie die Mühe gemacht, mit bekennenden AfDlern zu reden? Das ist noch harmlos.
Man schafft es mit viel Zuhören, und sehr behutsamen Eingehen ohne Vorwürfe die Menschen
zumindest zum Nachdenken zu bringen. Aber sie sind für unseren Staat im Prinzip verloren.

Sie werden sich in keinem internationalen Betrieb zurecht finden können. Man sollte den AfDler 
einfach mal nahe bringen, welche internen Regelwerke solche Firmen aufstellen.

Als Beispiel diese hier. Alle Angestellten müssen diese Regeln mit eigener Unterschrift anerkennen 
und leben. Z.B. _"Chancengleichheit und gegenseitiger Respekt"_ sind mit AfDRassismus nicht zu verein-
baren.  Auch zum Thema Umwelt gibt es einen zusammenfassenden Satz, den sich jeder Rohstoffe
Verschwendender hinter die Ohren schreiben sollte. Öl, Kohle und Gas sind extrem begrenzte
Güter.
Volkswagen Konzern Compliance


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Keine Argumente? Er ist augenscheinlich der Meinung dass ein angestellter eventuell als Sprachrohr seines Arbeitgebers fungiert und ihm deshalb nicht alles einfach zu 100% zu glauben ist. Das steht direkt am Anfang des posts und da muss ich ihm erstmal Recht geben.



Dazu folgendes
1. Hat er dieses These nicht geäußert. (guck nochmal genau nach, wer von wem unter welchen Bedingungen beschäftigt wird und welche Aussagen macht - und was in ClimateG8s Post steht)
2. Hätte diese These nichts mit dem Klimawandel zu tun
3. Ist die These, dass jemand möglicherweise nicht 100% glaubwürdig ist, kein Argument - sondern eine ganz banale Grundannahme. Ein Argument im weiteren Sinne wäre es darzulegen, warum eine bestimmte Aussage falsch ist (die Diskussion wäre damit aber noch keinen einzigen Schritt weiter, sondern nur einen -falschen- Schritt zurück) oder, wesentlich besser, darzulegen, wie es denn in Wirklichkeit ist.



> Der Rest seines posts hat mich nicht interessiert und von "Belegen" auf YouTube halte ich grundsätzlich nichts.



Dito.



> Dieses Misstrauen gleich mit einem Aluhut abzutun, finde ich persönlich sehr dreist. Er hätte wenigstens erklären können warum er meint, man darf einem fremden nicht misstrauen.



Ich glaube, die Aluhut-Vorwürfe sind nur zum kleinen Teil eine Reaktion auf Misstrauen. Die viel dominantere Aussage hier ist, dass er automatisch und ohne irgend eine Argumentation, irgend eine Quelle heranzuziehen, das genaue Gegenteil für richtig erklärt und weiten Teilen der Gesellschaft ein globales Komplott vorwirft, in dessen Rahmen die Aussage, der er "misstraut" verbreitet wird. Es gibt halt einen Unterschied zwischen "Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du die Wahrheit sagst" und "Ich bin mir sicher, dass du die Marionette einer weltweiten geheimen Dachorganisation bist und alles, was du sagst, falsch und gesteuert ist und dem genauen Gegenteil der Wahrheit entspricht". Ersteres ist gesundes Misstrauen (und möglicherweise ein Ausgangspunkt für informative Diskussion) - letzteres ist Verschwörungstheorie und die wird, dank des Gedanken-Manipulationsstrahlen-VTler gerne mit "Aluhut-Fraktion" abgekürzt. (Dabei weiß doch jedes Kind, dass Alu nicht gegen Chemtrails hilft  )



> Jetzt aber sorry fürs offtopic und bitte weiter.




Mal gucken, ob wir noch Argumente zum Thema bekommen (insbesondere eins, dass wir nicht schon in 1000den Posts zerfleischt haben)




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Negtive Effekte:
> Treibhausgas: Zu viel CO2 lasst Ackerpflanzen verkummern - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Behauptung: „CO2 ist ein Pflanzendunger und kein Schadstoff“ | klimafakten.de
> scinexx | Zuviel Kohlendioxid mindert Ernteerträge: Forscher zeigen: Für Getreide müssen neue Zuchtstrategien entwickelt werden
> ...



Thanks. Deckt sich, möglicherweise mit Ausnahme des etwas undurchsichtigen Spiegeltextes (der nicht klar zwischen Enzymaktivität und Aufnahme in Relation zur Feuchtigkeit unterscheidet) mit dem, was ich noch aus dem Studium im Hinterkopf habe: Ja, es führt zu mehr Wachstum - wenn nichts anderes limitiert, was insbesondere im Zuge des Klimawandels schnell der Fall ist. Interessant noch die Differenzierung zwischen (steigendem) Wachstum und (sinkendem) Ertrag. Haben die Agrarier mal wieder aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt 




Grestorn schrieb:


> Das gute an Menschen, wie Climate, ist ja, dass sie sich permanent selbst demaskieren.
> 
> Das schlechte daran ist aber, dass sie in solchen Massen auftreten und meinen Glauben an den Menschen selbst immer wieder erschüttern.



Das schlechte ist vor allen Dingen, dass sie mittlerweile verdammt große, selbstrefferenzierende (Des-)Informationsnetzwerke aufgebaut haben, in deren Scheinwelt sich weitere, uninformierte Leute verfangen. Und es ist meiner Erfahrung nach leider unmöglich, noch einmal eine vernünftige Diskussion mit jemandem zu führen, der sich den festen Glauben eingetrichtert hat, dass ALLE Institutionen lügen. Womit soll man auch noch argumentieren, wenn Ergebnisse von so ziemlich allen Experten, die man nur finden kann, als "Beweis" für das Gegenteil interpretiert werden? Diese Leute sind so davon überzeugt, dass ihre Gruppe alles besser weiß, als alles andere, dass es sogar wirklich gefährlich werden kann, falls sie sich daraus irgendwann einmal eine radikale Handlungsinitiative ableiten 
(vergl. die Parallelwelten rechter Kameradschaften. Wobei die nicht annähernd so realitätsfern sind, sondern in weiten Teilen "nur" stark abweichende Moralvorstellungen haben.)

Passend zum Thema VT


----------



## Cleriker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das schlechte ist vor allen Dingen, dass sie mittlerweile verdammt große, selbstrefferenzierende (Des-)Informationsnetzwerke aufgebaut haben, in deren Scheinwelt sich weitere, uninformierte Leute verfangen. Und es ist meiner Erfahrung nach leider unmöglich, noch einmal eine vernünftige Diskussion mit jemandem zu führen, der sich den festen Glauben eingetrichtert hat, dass ALLE Institutionen lügen. Womit soll man auch noch argumentieren, wenn Ergebnisse von so ziemlich allen Experten, die man nur finden kann, als "Beweis" für das Gegenteil interpretiert werden? Diese Leute sind so davon überzeugt, dass ihre Gruppe alles besser weiß, als alles andere, dass es sogar wirklich gefährlich werden kann, falls sie sich daraus irgendwann einmal eine radikale Handlungsinitiative ableiten
> (vergl. die Parallelwelten rechter Kameradschaften. Wobei die nicht annähernd so realitätsfern sind, sondern in weiten Teilen "nur" stark abweichende Moralvorstellungen haben.)
> [/url]



Du und einige andere hier meinen immer wieder es gäbe so viele und es würden erschreckend viel mehr werden. Wo nehmt ihr diese Informationen her? Ich wundere mich jedes mal darüber und kann euch nicht ganz folgen. Wer von euch versteht z.B. mit 100% Sicherheit was in einem AfDler (warum auch immer ihr meint die sind alle gleich) vorgeht, was ihn dazu bewegt? Ich finde dazu keine Lektüre. Noch viel weniger dazu wie viele Menschen die AfD beispielsweise 1990 gewählt hätten, wenn es sie da schon gegeben hätte. Da Ohr euch eurer Sache aber sicher zu sein scheint, könnt ihr mir mal die entsprechenden Fachbücher zukommen lassen? Denn einer eurer Kritikpunkte ist ja deren mangelndes Fachwissen. Demnach könnt ihr sie ja unmöglich nur anhand eurer persönlichen Wahrnehmung beurteilen. Das wäre nichts anderes als heuchlerisch.

Beim Thema VTler stellt sich mir auch die Frage: Warum sollte sich ein Mensch einfach so derartiges ausdenken? Von Psychologie habe ich keine Ahnung. Wie bereits gesagt, Maschinenbau, da kenne ich mich aus. Stoffe, Kinetik, Statik, Kostenrechnung, aber ich könnte unmöglich so sicher wie ihr über tausende Menschen urteilen. Wie macht ihr das? Was qualifiziert euch dazu?

Was hat beispielsweise ein deutscher davon, zu denken 9/11 könnte tatsächlich von der CIA oder ähnlichem geplant worden sein? Hier wurde gesagt sie machen es sich einfach, da sie niemandem trauen. Das finde ich allerdings alles andere als einfach. Zu sagen: "Auf Tele 5 sagen sie es waren arme irre, die einfach so mal in ein Hochhaus fliegen wollten, also ist das auch so", empfinde ich da als den leichteren Weg. Für mich ist "leichter machen" also schonmal kein Grund für VTler (wie ihr sie nennt). Es muss also was anderes sein. Nur was? Ihr scheint das zu wissen, ich eindeutig nicht.

Beim Thema Klimawandel sehe ich folgende Fraktionen:
- die welche die Einwirkung des Menschen leugnen (winzig)
- die welche meinen dass der Mensch nur einen unbedeutenden Teil dazu beiträgt (schon deutlich mehr, aber dennoch die Minderheit)
- und jene, welche die auch offizielle Aussage unterstützen, die auch seit Jahren als einzig richtig angeführt wird.

Ich stehe zwischen Fraktion zwei und drei. An drei ist viel dran und nachweisbar, Wird mMn aber viel zu sehr gehypt. Also sich zu sehr darauf konzentriert/gestürzt. Schmerzende Pole durch Wärme und dadurch Anstieg des Meeresspiegel, check. 
Als ich letzten Winter Bäume gefällt habe und gespalten, habe ich immer so 50-60 cm dicke Bäume in 50 cm Scheiben gesagt. Beim spalten, lief da richtig viel Wasser raus. Bei manchen Bäumen floss das nur so. Mit dem was aus manch einem Baum kommt, könnte man duschen. Dazu braucht ein normaler Laubbaum wie z.B. eine Birke, bis zu 100 Liter Wasser pro Tag. Jetzt stelle man sich noch einen ganzen Wald vor und jetzt z.B. den Amazonas mit diesen Urwaldriesen und diesen immensen Flächen, die da täglich abgeholzt werden. Alle Urwälder dieser Erde. Täglich werden 550 Millionen Quadratmeter Regenwald gefällt! Da kommen einfach mal wild ins Blaue geschätzt, täglich tausende Schwimmbecken voll Wasser raus. An 365 Tagen im Jahr, Seit bald hundert Jahren. Das sind unglaubliche Mengen. Dann speichert so ein Baum aber Wasser in seinen Zellen, den Blättern und Gibt es an die Luft ab. Es ist also noch mehr Wasser vorhanden, nur in anderer Form unterwegs. Dieses Wasser war früher so gebunden, wo aber keine Bäume mehr sind... es fließt also zurück ins Meer. Bei diesen Mengen kann ich mir durchaus einen messbaren Anstieg des Meeresspiegel vorstellen. 

Die Gegner der offiziellen Klimawandeltheorie meinen ja oft, dass das CO2 der Industrie viel mehr Auswirkungen hat als das unserer Autos und dies nur Schikane sei. Das hat mich erst auf den folgenden Gedanken gebracht: Globale Erwärmung durch andere Faktoren wie Atomwaffentests. Ich habe bisher keine genauen Daten dazu gefunden wie viel Wärmeenergie so eine Explosion volumenbezogen freisetzt. Bei über 100 Millionen Kelvin kann man sich aber leicht ausmalen, dass das nicht ohne Folgen bleibt. Schon gar nicht bei bisher 2056 Tests weltweit. 

Interessanter Weise finde ich diese Umstände auch nicht in den üblichen Diskussionen und Berichten zum Thema Klimawandel. Das stört mich immens. Wie kann es sein dass man sagt, dass wenn unsere Autos nur noch die Hälfte verbrauchen dürfen, damit die Temperaturen um zwei Grad weniger fallen und der Spiegel einen Zentimeter weniger in dieser Zeit ansteigt, auf der anderen Seite aber etliche Millionen Kubikmeter Wasser aus biologischen Speichern ins Meer gekippt werden und 2056 Atombomben die die Luft zum brennen bringen aber nicht mal erwähnt werden? Die angehörigen Wälder lassen das Meer steigen, selbst wenn die Pole nicht weiter schmelzen und die Waffentests bringen in kürzester Zeit mehr Wärme in die Atmosphäre als es unsere Industrie je könnte. Warum ist das so? Weil es keine anständigen Zahlen dazu gibt.
Keine Statistik belegt das und keiner schreibt seine Doktorarbeit darüber. Ist das deshalb unwahr? Ich denke nicht. Bin ich auf Grund der Tatsache dass ich dazu keine Abwandlungen vorweisen kann gleich ein VTler? Auch das denke ich nicht. Warum also denkt ihr, dass jeder der nichts belegtes vorzeigen kann, gleich Unrecht hat? 

Stellt euch mal vor ich möchte ein Buch darüber schreiben, dass alle Verlage Korrupt seien und die Verleger allesamt Heuchler. Wie stelle ich das an? Soll ich es einfach einem Verlag schicken? Denkt ihr das würde jemand drucken? Wohl kaum. Mit Studien verhält es sich ebenso. Mittel dafür gibt's nur wenn auch das heraus kommt, was der Geldgeber lesen möchte, beziehungsweise wenn es wahrscheinlich ist. Unterstützer dir das Gegenteil zu finden durfte sich als schwierig erweisen. Denkt ihr jemand der einen Doktortitel erwerben möchte riskiert diesen mit so einem Thema? Mit etwas das niemand hören möchte? Nein. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass gegenteilige Theorien zu echten Fakten werden ist also schon deutlich geringer als welche die im Takt mitschwimmen.
VTler (wie ihr sie nennt) haben also grundsätzlich eine ähnlich schwere Aufgabe vor sich wie ihr die ihr meint man könne nicht mit ihnen reden, da sie alles als falsch ansehen. Andersherum ist es das gleiche Problem. Nieder-Olm etwas kein Fakt ist, Muss es noch lange nicht falsch sein.

Deshalb tue ich mich oft so schwer, mich einer Seite zuzuordnen. Für mich gibt es kein richtig oder falsch, sondern nur ein situationsbezogenes möglich, oder nicht möglich.

Edit
Ich merke gerade dass ich angst davor habe dass irgendein Holzkopf erst gar keine Lust hat sich darüber mal Gedanken zu machen und ich auch gleich dieses tolle Bild mit dem Alu bekomme. So weit ist es schon gekommen. Wenn man in einem Diskussionsforum derartiges befürchten muss. Solltet ihr so denken, bitte versucht wenigstens zwei oder drei Sätze dazu zu formulieren, damit ich verstehe was genau so falsch ist. Danke.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> ... Wer von euch versteht z.B. mit 100% Sicherheit was in einem AfDler ...


Hier ein Einstieg ins Thema, die gesamte Studie von David Begrich findet sich leider nur in Bibliotheken
Eine soziologische Analyse - Der AfD-Wahler – das unbekannte Wesen

Wenn Dich das Thema interessiert, kannst Du nach dieser Vortragsreihe suchen, auch die findet sich in Bibliotheken frei zugänglich:
https://www.hs-magdeburg.de/fileadm...lle/files/flyer/Programm_RV_SGW_SoSe_2015.pdf

Hier finden sich ein paar Informationen, die  das Bild ergänzen:
Recht junge Manner | rbb Rundfunk Berlin-Brandenburg

und hier geht es um Lösungsansätze:
http://www.isfbb.de/download/Buch_ISFBB-Strategien-gegen-Neonazismus.pdf
...

Aber wir entfernen uns damit vom Thema "anthropogener Klimawandel ", andererseits gehört es durchaus zum Thema, die Psychologie der Leugner zu hinterfragen, und da gibt es scheinbar eine gute Überdeckung zu AfD Wählern, darum lohnt eine Analyse und auch eine Diskussion darüber.

Dann zu den anderen Idee. Wasser und Biomasse. Interessanter Ansatz, recherchieren wir schnell mal: _"Auf einem Hektar tropischen Regenwaldes findet man mehr als 1000 Tonnen pflanzlicher  Biomasse"_ (siehe Link). Das sind also 100 kg/m², davon 50% Wasser, sind über den Daumen 50mm Wasserhöhe. Wenn wir den abgeholzten Waldbestand mit 10% der Erdfläche abschätzen, wäre der Wasseranteil entsprechd ein Anstieg der Weltmeere um 5mm. Bedeutender erscheint mir dabei der in feuchter Urwaldluft gebundene Wasseranteil, der in trockener Savannenluft viel geringer ist. Diese Masse ist in Klimamodellen berücksichtigt.
Biomasse im tropischen Regenwald, Faszination Regenwald

Energiegehalt der Kernwaffenversuche:  https://www.unitjuggler.com/energy-umwandeln-von-J-nach-MT.html
Verhältnis : 1 Mt = 4184000000000000 J=1162 GWh
Das heißt, eine Atombombe mit 1 Mt Sprengkraft enthält die Energie des Tagesstromverbrauches der Bundesrepublik. Die gesamte Energiemenge aller 2000 Kernwaffenversuche ist darum unbedeutend im Vergleich zu unserem restlichen Energieverbrauch, viel bedeutender ist die Abkühlung durch Staub in der Stratosphäre, eingebracht durch die Atombomben. Dazu findest Du hunderte von Studien und Simulationen. In der Summe haben die Atomwaffentests das Klima abgekühlt, genauso, wie die strengen Kriegswinter durch die enormen Mengen an Abgasen der Kriegsmunition versucht worden sein sollen. Die These ist noch nicht endgültig validiert.

Beide Deine Thesen hättest Du selber abschätzen können, ich habe jetzt 5min dazu benötigt. Man findet also keine Studie über die Erwärmung durch Kernwaffentests, weil jedem, der so eine Studie erstellen wollte nach 2min rechnen klar ist, dass es gar keinen Effekt gibt.



Cleriker schrieb:


> ...Die Gegner der offiziellen Klimawandeltheorie  meinen ja oft, dass das CO2 der Industrie viel mehr Auswirkungen hat  als das unserer Autos und dies nur Schikane sei. ....


Das ist doch ein typisches Thema, an der man den riesigen Stumpfsinn der "Truther" erkennt. Die Zahlen liegen offen. Die Industrie hat Verbräuche, der Verkehr hat Verbräuche. Und CO2 ist CO2, egal aus welchem Schornstein oder Auspuff es kommt.

Weiter behauptest Du aus Unwissen Dinge, die einfach nicht stimmen. _"Studien"_ sind zu geschätzt 90% Dissertationen oder Teilveröffentlichungen davon. Da gibt es, abgesehen vom Maschinenbau mit Drittmittelforschung, in der Regel kein Geld für, das machen Studenten wie z.B. in der Medizin für lau, andere wie Physiker, Geologen, Chemiker haben mit etwas Glück eine 1/4 Stelle, also einen Hungerlohn weit unterhalb von Hartz IV und arbeiten dann wie die Berserker 2-4 Jahre am Thema. Hast Du jemals eine einzige der Arbeiten gelesen?  Ich habe ca.  100 von Freunden, Kommilitonen und Kollegen über die Jahre korrekturgelesen, aus vielen Fachbereichen. Aber keine einzige war käuflich.  

Wenn Du ein Buch schreiben willst, schreib es, lass es drucken und verkauf es via Internet. Wenn es gut ist, geht es weg wie warme Semmeln, wenn es schlecht ist, hilft Dir auch kein noch so großer Verlag.

...


----------



## Cleriker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich wusste dass du mir genau so antwortest. Was ist mit den Atomwaffentests in der Arktis? Auch keine Auswirkung auf das schmelzen der Pole? Sorgt da auch der aufgeworfene Staub für mehr Abkühlung als die Explosion für Wärme?
Wenn ich so ein Buch im Internet drucken lasse, dann ist das was da drin steht genau so anzusehen wie wenn sich die namhaften Verlage darum prügeln? Deine bisherigen Aussagen klingen anders. So als würdest du es dann nicht im gleichen Maße anerkennen.
Du willst mir und allen anderen wirklich erzählen das Universitäten und Hochschulen nicht auf Fördergelder angewiesen sind? Bekommt man diese besonders oft, wenn man Förderer kritisiert? 

Energiegehalt:
Setzt du da gerade kWhel mit kWhth gleich?

Auch interessant finde ich, dass du wieder AfD Wähler mit Leugnern verbindest. Warum? Weil in deren Programm derartiges steht? Der von dir verlinkte Artikel Sagt es doch schon. Ganz egal was die Partei im Programm stehen hat. Es geht den Leuten um die Hoffnung, dass sich jemand in erster Linie um sie kümmert. Du scheinst der Meinung zu sein, dass wer sie wählt, auch alles andere teilt. Das ist schlicht falsch. Ich denke sogar dass viele sie nur wählen, weil sie von den etablierten Parteien enttäuscht sind und die NPD keine Option ist. Sie wählen sie also, weil sie keine andere Wahl sehen. Quasi: besser den Spatz in der Hand.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> ganz ehlich junge, du schreibst immer wieder die selbe ******** und stellt immer wieder die selben fragen. lies mal ein ökonomisches buch der östereichichen schule.
> Fauler Zauber: Schein und Wirklichkeit des Sozialstaats: Amazon.de: Roland Baader: Bucher



Oh, ja, Österreichische Schule.
Kennt man.
Man hat ja 2008 gesehen, wenn man was dereguliert. Der Staat musste eingreifen und die Banken retten -- was er bis heute macht.
Das ist das Problem in der Marktwirtschaft. Gewinne werden privatisiert, Verluste verstaatlicht.
Dazu kommt die Hörigkeit der Regierungen zur Börse und den Finanzdienstleistern.
Das Bankensystem muss wieder deutlich mehr reguliert werden, denn die Deregulierung hat uns zu dem Geführt, was wir heute haben, mit den Auswüchsen in allen Bereichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich wusste dass du mir genau so antwortest..


Wenn Du die Antworten zu Deinen Fragen kennst, warum fragst Du dann?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Energiegehalt:
> Setzt du da gerade kWhel mit kWhth gleich?


1 J = 1 Ws = 1 Nm

Physik neunte Klasse ....
pwl106 - Energie-Aquivalente J, Nm, W



Cleriker schrieb:


> .... Was ist mit den Atomwaffentests in der  Arktis? Auch keine Auswirkung auf das schmelzen der Pole? ....


Ich habe Dir gerade vorgerechnet, dsass die Energiemenge der Atombombenversuche vergleichsweise gering ist.
Warum hakst Du nach, wenn es nicht gibt, womit man nennenswert etwas erreichen kann? Und was für Versuche
in der Arktis? Die meisten Bomben zündeten in der Wüste Nevada und sie haben die Erde abgekühlt. Selbst ein
lokaler Krieg hätte dramatische Folgen:
Computer-Simulation: Atomkrieg in Asien wurde globale Klimakatastrophe auslosen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Cleriker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Bei der Umwandlung von Wärme in Strom wird nur ein Teil zu nutzbarem Strom. Der Rest wird unter anderem an Wärme an die Umgebung abgegeben. Stichwort Exergieverluste. Bis beispielsweise der Strom an einer Elektroheizung ankommt, steckt bereits ein Vielfaches an primärenergie in ihm. In D lag der Primärenergiefaktor glaube ich bei 2,4. Um den Vergleich dieser Wärmeabgabe unserer Industrie und dem bei den Atomtests ging es mir. Dazu hätte ich gern exakte Zahlen. 

Meine frage mit der Arktis verstehst du nicht? Ist es das gleiche ob ich eine bereits heiße Fläche bestehend aus Staub noch weiter erhitze, oder Eis und Schnee von Minus auf Plusgrade? Wieviel cm hat das dort gekostet?

Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Thema Südpol. Bei einer schmelze, würde hier Land geschaffen, an anderer Stelle geht es verloren. Was genau ist beispielsweise daran furchterregend?
Aufhalten lässt sich eine globale Veränderung nicht. Wir müssen uns mMn also eher darum bemühen Pläne für diese Situation zu machen, als krampfhaft dagegen zu steuern. Was denkst du darüber?

Edit:
Deine Einleitung'sfrage habe ich fast vergessen. Lernen. Ich hab es doch schon oft gesagt. Mich stört nicht wenn ich korrigiert werde. Ich mache mir selbst Gedanken pro und contra. Wenn ich einen davon um die Ohren gehauen bekomme, höre ich entweder eine Bestätigung meiner eigenen Gegenargumente, oder lerne neue.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei der Umwandlung von Wärme in Strom wird nur ein Teil zu nutzbarem Strom. Der Rest wird unter anderem an Wärme an die Umgebung abgegeben. Stichwort Exergieverluste. Bis beispielsweise der Strom an einer Elektroheizung ankommt, steckt bereits ein Vielfaches an primärenergie in ihm. In D lag der Primärenergiefaktor glaube ich bei 2,4. Um den Vergleich dieser Wärmeabgabe unserer Industrie und dem bei den Atomtests ging es mir. Dazu hätte ich gern exakte Zahlen.


Steinkohleeinheit – Wikipedia
*1 kg SKE = 7.000 kcal = 29,3076 MJ = 8,141 kWh = 0,7 kg ÖE* (Öleinheit)

Und nun? Manchmal überrascht Du mich wirklich mit Deinen Fragen und Ansichten. Wieviel Wärme bekommt man denn aus einer kWh Strom? Was meinst Du? 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Meine frage mit der Arktis verstehst du nicht? Ist es das gleiche ob ich eine bereits heiße Fläche bestehend aus Staub noch weiter erhitze, oder Eis und Schnee von Minus auf Plusgrade? Wieviel cm hat das dort gekostet?


Genau das passiert durch Russ aus Kohle und Öl Verbrennung. Das kann man in den Alpen gut sehen. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Thema Südpol. Bei einer schmelze, würde hier Land geschaffen, an anderer Stelle geht es verloren. Was genau ist beispielsweise daran furchterregend?


Dumm nur, dass erst ein 3km dicker Eispanzer wegschmelzen muss, damit Land kommt. Aber der ganze Klimawandel ist natürlich nur eine große Verschwörung, um die geheime Nazibasis in Neuschwabenland aufzutauen. Das ist die einzig wahre Erklärung.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Was soll das geblödel am Ende nun wieder? Denkst du ich gehöre zu Leuten die so etwas denken? Mich erschreckt der Gedanke ansteigender Meere einfach nicht. Viel eher bin ich daran interessiert wie sich die Menschheit entwickelt wenn es soweit kommt. Wie verlagern sich die Gesellschaften? Gegen die Erwärmung zu kämpfen ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Verlangsamen ist okay, aber keine Lösung. 
Hunger könnte man durch Gentechnik erstmal bekämpfen, Genau wie Armut. Das magst du aber auch nicht. So werde auch ich nicht aus dir schlau. Die gefährdeten Bereiche der Zivilisation umsiedeln, oder auf Wasser trimmen. Anders geht es mMn nicht. Ja gut, es sei denn wir nehmen deine Studien ernst. Dann machen wir noch 20.000 Atomtests und senken so effektiv die Temperaturen, wodurch z.B. den Holländern geholfen ist, richtig? 

Für meinen Geschmack ist Atomenergie die beste Option im Klimaschutz und wenn wir so viel Arbeit und Kapital da einen stecken würden, wären wir sicherlich in absehbarer Zeit auch in der Lage mit dem Müll umzugehen. Flüssigsalzreaktoren z.B. zeigen Potential auf.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Thema Südpol. Bei einer schmelze, würde hier Land geschaffen, an anderer Stelle geht es verloren. Was genau ist beispielsweise daran furchterregend?
> Aufhalten lässt sich eine globale Veränderung nicht. Wir müssen uns mMn also eher darum bemühen Pläne für diese Situation zu machen, als krampfhaft dagegen zu steuern. Was denkst du darüber?



Wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere, wird es am Südpol aktuell kälter. Der Nordpol wird wärmer.
Bedeutet also, dass die Tundra und Co. sich erwärmen und das dort gebundene CO2 und Methan austreten wird.
Denk auch daran, dass wir aktuell in einer Eiszeit leben.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack ist Atomenergie die beste Option im Klimaschutz und wenn wir so viel Arbeit und Kapital da einen stecken würden, wären wir sicherlich in absehbarer Zeit auch in der Lage mit dem Müll umzugehen. Flüssigsalzreaktoren z.B. zeigen Potential auf.



Uran musst du fördern. Das ist enorm teuer, das Zeugs aus der Erde zu kriegen. Keine Ahnung, was dabei für CO2 freigelassen wird.
Dann hast du immer noch das Problem mit der Entsorgung. Bei Windkraft fallen nun mal keine Abfallprodukte an. Das ist eine entscheidende Sache, wie ich finde.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na und Stahlerzeugung kostet selbstverständlich nichts, erst recht keine Energie. Genau wie das verlegen der Kabel quasi umsonst und in Sekunden passiert, ohne Einschnitte in die Natur. Richtig verstanden?

Eine Mischung aus alle dem wäre meine Vorstellung. Wasser, Luft, Sonne und Kernenergie für alle! Auch für von Amerikanern unterdrückte östliche Nationen. Ebenso Gennahrung günstig und für alle zugänglich. Wie man das kostengünstig nur mit Windkraft machen will, ist mir noch schleierhaft.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ach so, Du hast also nie Leitungen von Kernkraftwerken legen müssen?

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Atomkraft unfassbar subventioniert wurde.
Das erkennst du schon daran, dass man den Ernegieunternehmen die Entsorgung des Atommülls gar nicht aufgelegt hatte.
Denn normaler Weise musst du nachweisen, wo du was entsorgt, bevor du etwas produzieren oder verarbeiten darfst -- frag mal den Malermeister mit seinem kleinen Betrieb, was der für Auflagen hat.
Die Energiekonzerne hatten keine Auflagen. Das Stromnetz wurde damals sowieso vom Steuerzahler bezahlt.

Du kannst gerne Kernkraftwerke betreiben, wenn du garantierst, dass sie 100% sicher sind.
Dummerweise kann dir niemand 100%ige Sicherheit garantieren, das ist das Problem und die Konzerne bauen nun mal so billig wie möglich und rüsten nichts nach.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na ja, die Kosten der Anbindung von Kraftwerken am Stadtrand und die der Anbindung von Offshoreparks bis an die Küste unterscheiden sich schon. 
Das mit der Entsorgung ist mir selbstverständlich bewusst. Wie gesagt, Maschinenbau und damit Pflichtenhefte. Wie bereits erwähnt, ich will kein entweder oder, sondern ein nebeneinander der Technologien. Warst es nicht du der bei den Hamsterkäufen schrieb: "was soll schon passieren?" Also warum diese Einstellung nicht bei den Kernkraftwerken? Auf neue Sicherheitsstandards kann man sich doch festlegen, genau wie auf Wartung und Modernisierung. Hast du dich mit den von mir erwähnten Flüssigsalzreaktoren mal auseinander gesetzt? Das ist im Vergleich zu den alten Systemen schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Wie viele Windkraftanlagen bräuchten wir hier in DE um in jeder Situation genug Energie zur Verfügung zu stellen, auch an Windstillen Tagen und unter Berücksichtigung ständig steigender Anforderungen (da hab ich keine Ahnung)? Soweit mir bekannt sind Kohle- und Kernkraftwerke die einzigen effektiven Systeme wo mal auf die schnelle die Leistung variieren kann. Wo würden diese Windkraftanlagen stehen und wo die dann nötigen Speicher (welche auch nicht sicher sind)? Wie sichert man diese Anlagen gegen Terroristen/CIA usw. und wie macht man diese Energie billig verfügbar?


----------



## Gast20170724 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich höre und lese immer wieder Kosten, Kosten, Kosten, Geld, Geld, Geld. Das Retten und Bewahren unseres Lebensraums darf uns nicht zu teuer sein.

Vielleicht sollten wir endlich mal unser Wirtschaftssystem ändern, und zwar in ein System, in dem es nicht darum geht, immer mehr in immer kürzerer Zeit zu bekommen und zu konsumieren und möglichst mehr zu haben als der ungeliebte Nachbar.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Du sprichst vom Kapitalismus. Die Alternative wäre der Kommunismus, allerdings nur ohne Politiker die sich selbst die nächsten sind. 

Was genau ist den "unser Lebensraum"? Die Stelle wo du gerade sitzt, Deutschland, Europa, oder ein Fleck wo man am Leben bleibt? Säuft eine Stelle ab, wird wo anders aus trockenem Boden fruchtbarer. Dann geht man halt dahin. Das was uns daran hindert und vielen Angst macht, ist schlicht das gleiche was z.B. jemanden hier an den AfD-Wählern stört. Die Angst etwas zu verlieren und es schlechter zu treffen als bisher. Das lustige ist, das sie selbst auch Angst davor zu haben scheint, sie kann aber einfach die Verantwortung auf alle anderen schieben.
Mich persönlich würde eine Nachrichtenmeldung die sagt wir müssen alle nach Afrika auswandern um nicht zu ersaufen sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mal genug erregen um dass sich mein Blutdruck abhebt.


----------



## der-sack88 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Warum denn ausgerechnet Kommunismus? Sind wir mittlerweile so unkreativ, dass wir nicht mal mehr Alternativen zu Systemen finden können, die aus unterschiedlichen Gründen nicht funktionieren bzw. funktioniert haben?
Wenn wir damit zufrieden sind, in einem System zu leben, das in der Praxis für vielleicht 10% der Gesellschaft noch für ein paar Jahrzehnte ganz gut funktionieren dürfte dann gute Nacht...

Es geht ja nicht nur um den Lebensraum. Ich denke keiner kann abschätzen, wie drastisch die Folgen wirklich sein würden. Keiner kann garantieren, dass nicht komplette Ökosysteme zusammenbrechen, die vielleicht momentan dafür sorgen, dass Milliarden von Menschen noch was zu essen haben. Und selbst wenn wir einen Weg finden würden, z.B. ohne Bienen zu überleben, wer sagt denn, dass nicht einige wenige (Monsanto!) dann mit ihren Möglichkeiten das Sterben der Bienen auszugleichen eine Nahrungsdiktatur schaffen? Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass Leute wie CLIMATEG8 sicher damit argumentieren würden, dass es viel zu teuer ist, die "wenigen" Menschen umzusiedeln. Es handelt sich sicher nur um ein paar hundert Millionen oder wenige Milliarden Menschen zweiter Klasse, deren Überleben uns mit unserem Wohlstand sicher nicht zuzumuten ist.
Ich hätte persönlich kein Problem damit, "nur" umzuziehen. Ich könnte mir es wahrscheinlich auch leisten. Aber so wie es mit der Hilfsbereitschaft für Bedürftige momentan aussieht würde man doch lieber die, die es sich eben nicht leisten können, verhungern, verdursten oder ertrinken lassen und wenn das nicht klappt doch wenigstens an der Grenze erschießen. Die momentane gesellschaftliche Entwicklung macht in der Hinsicht nur noch Angst...
Es wird wieder darauf hinaus laufen dass wirksame Maßnahmen gegen den Klimawandel mit Hinblick auf die Wirtschaft möglichst lange hinausgezögert oder gleich ganz verhindert werden und nachher von den Schuldigen niemand für die Opfer zahlen will. "Dürfen" wir momentan erleben, und tendenziell wirds bei der momentanen Entwicklung noch schlimmer, bis sich die Folgen des Klimawandels auch in dieser Hinsicht zeigen würden.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt, ich will kein entweder oder, sondern ein nebeneinander der Technologien.



Wie lange willst du die denn nebeneinander laufen lassen?
Bis ein Kraftwerk einen Super GAU hat?
Oder denkst du, dass die Menschen auch einen zweiten Super GAU akzeptieren?
Die Energiekonzerne sind nicht transparent. Sie verschleiern und vertuschen, wo es nur geht.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Warst es nicht du der bei den Hamsterkäufen schrieb: "was soll schon passieren?" Also warum diese Einstellung nicht bei den Kernkraftwerken?



Ja, was soll denn passieren?
Dass Terroristen plötzlich einen Großangriff starten? Eher nicht. Wozu also was Hamstern?
Ich kaufen mal zwei Gläser Rotkohl, wenn sie im Sonderangebot sind, aber das wars dann auch mit Hamstern.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Auf neue Sicherheitsstandards kann man sich doch festlegen, genau wie auf Wartung und Modernisierung.



Eben nein, weil die Betreiber machen, was sie wollen. Das ist ja eben das Dilemma. Extreme Sicherheit kostet sehr viel Geld -- was aber bei derartigen Kraftwerken notwendig ist -- nur wollen die Energiekonzerne nichts investieren. Die Kraftwerke sind abgeschrieben. Die verdienen damit ihr Geld. Deswegen haben sie ja auch den Auflagen der Schwarz Gelben Regierung damals zugestimmt, als die Verlängerung der Laufzeit ausgehandelt wurde. 26 Milliarden Abgaben standen 54 Milliarden Einnahmen gegenüber. Einfache Rechnung. Nur hat Merkel den Ausstieg wieder beschlossen als der Job es ollen Mappus auf dem Spiel stand und jetzt klagen die Konzerne auf Schadenersatz.
Schon wieder darf der Steuerzahler für die Unfähigkeit der Politik bezahlen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du dich mit den von mir erwähnten Flüssigsalzreaktoren mal auseinander gesetzt? Das ist im Vergleich zu den alten Systemen schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.



Du willst komplett neue Kraftwerke bauen?
Wer soll das bezahlen?
Die sollten lieber mal Geld investieren und die Stromstrassen bauen. Doch die Energiekonzerne interessieren sich nicht dafür, die verdienen lieber mit den abgeschriebenen Kraftwerken, als was neues zu bauen.
Und am Ende wird der Steuerzahler "mal wieder" die Zeche zahlen müssen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie viele Windkraftanlagen bräuchten wir hier in DE um in jeder Situation genug Energie zur Verfügung zu stellen, auch an Windstillen Tagen und unter Berücksichtigung ständig steigender Anforderungen (da hab ich keine Ahnung)? Soweit mir bekannt sind Kohle- und Kernkraftwerke die einzigen effektiven Systeme wo mal auf die schnelle die Leistung variieren kann. Wo würden diese Windkraftanlagen stehen und wo die dann nötigen Speicher (welche auch nicht sicher sind)? Wie sichert man diese Anlagen gegen Terroristen/CIA usw. und wie macht man diese Energie billig verfügbar?



Pumpspeicherkraftwerke bauen. In Bayern gibt es Berge ohne Ende. Da kann man schnell ein paar Seen und Co. anlegen.
Nur weigern sich die Bayern ja komplett. Die lehnen Stromstrassen ab, wollen aber den Strom aus den Windanlagen ansonsten nutzen. Seehofer ist in meinen Augen der Typ Sektenführer. Alle finden ihn klasse, jeder macht mit, selbst AFD Leute ist er sympatisch, was wiederum daran liegt, dass die CSU und die AFd mehr oder weniger die gleiche Politik machen -- wollen. 

Dank dem dicken Siggi kriegen die Energiekonzerne ja schon 3,2 Milliarden Euro, damit sie die alten Kohlemeiler "in Bereitschaft" halten.
Sie kriegen also Geld fürs nichts tun. Herrlich so eine Regierung.


----------



## Gast20170724 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Pumpspeicherkraftwerke bauen.


Dazu gab es vor ein paar Jahren mal einen Zeitungsbericht in einer bei mir in der Gegend publizierten Lokalzeitung. Und zwar steht 10km von mir weg in Geesthacht das einzige Pumpspeicherwerk in Schleswig-Holstein. Das Problem ist nur, dass sich der Betrieb nicht lohnt, weil der Betreiber für jeden Kubikmeter Wasser, den er von der Elbe auf den Geesthang hoch pumpt, Steuern zahlen muss. 
Inwiefern das jetzt noch gilt, weiß ich nicht. Aber so wird das nichts mit Energiewende. Und wenn es solche Steuern auch in Bayern gibt, wird wohl kein Energiekonzern Pumpspeicherwerke bauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Und zwar steht 10km von mir weg in Geesthacht das einzige Pumpspeicherwerk in Schleswig-Holstein.


Das wird nur noch als "Phasenschieber" zur Übertragung von Strom genutzt. Pumpe und Turbine laufen glöeichzeitig. Damit ist die Phasenlage zu verändern, natürlich mit grottigem Wirkungsgrad...


----------



## Cleriker (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Pumpspeicherkraftwerke? Du weißt schon wie deren Effizienz ausschaut, oder? Was sagen wohl die ganzen Naturschutzorganisationen zu diesem Plan? 

Bei deiner Kritik an unserer Politik stimme ich dir zu. Genau aus diesem Grund haben Parteien wie die AfD ja überhaupt eine Chance Wähler zu finden. Weil die anderen so oft versagt haben. 

Strom und der Rest der Infrastruktur sollten einfach wieder dem Staat obliegen. Dann wären manche Dinge nicht nur leichter, sondern auch günstiger zu realisieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Pumpspeicherkraftwerke? Du weißt schon wie deren Effizienz ausschaut, oder?.


So ist das halt mit diesen Kernkraftwerken, deren Strom nachts nutzlos anfällt, wenn ihn niemand braucht. Nur darum gibt es sie.
Durch die Kernkraftwerke haben wir unsere extreme Überkapazität an konventionellen Kraftwerken, weil Ersatzkraftwerke
für ausfallende Großkraftwerke verhonden sind mussten. Seit den siebzigern ist der wirtschaftliche Irrweg der Kernkraft 
offensichtlich, immerhin haben die Katastrophen Kernkraftwerke vom Typ Würgassen den letzten Todesstoß für die Pleite
der AEG bedingt.


----------



## OField (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Ich höre und lese immer wieder Kosten, Kosten, Kosten, Geld, Geld, Geld. Das Retten und Bewahren unseres Lebensraums darf uns nicht zu teuer sein.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir endlich mal unser Wirtschaftssystem ändern, und zwar in ein System, in dem es nicht darum geht, immer mehr in immer kürzerer Zeit zu bekommen und zu konsumieren und möglichst mehr zu haben als der ungeliebte Nachbar.



Zu mal man immer den Eindruck hat, als glauben  die Leute das Geld wäre dann verpufft. Aber eigentlich hat es nur den Besitzer gewechselt, Arbeitsplätze in der Branche Alternative Energien geschaffen und es steht ein neues Windrad in der Landschaft.



> Du sprichst vom Kapitalismus. Die Alternative wäre der Kommunismus, allerdings nur ohne Politiker die sich selbst die nächsten sind.



Wie wär's mal mit ein wenig "think outside of the box". Kapitalismus und Kommunismus sind keine Naturgesetze, sondern von Menschen entworfene Systeme. Was heißt das? Das heißt, dass Kommunismus nicht das Gegenteil oder die einzige Alternative zu Kapitalismus darstellt. Vielleicht einfach mal überlegen, ob man nicht ein besseres System entwerfen könnte. Aber das ist heute wohl zu viel verlangt. Wir leben in einer Zeit, in der die Menschen lieber das geringere Übel wählen und die Wirtschaftswissenschaften versuchen krampfhaft zu beweisen warum man sich auf Kapitalismus so geil einen runterholen kann und auf Kommunismus nicht, als nach einer wahren Lösung zu suchen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Pumpspeicherkraftwerke? Du weißt schon wie deren Effizienz ausschaut, oder?



Weiß ich, deutlich besser als der von Kernkraftwerken.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Okay, das hätte ich kommen sehen müssen. Du beziehst dich auf unsere aktuelle Situation. Ich hatte vorher aber schon Bezug auf meine VORSTELLUNG einer Zukunft mit globalen Ressourcen genommen in der wir nächtliche Überschüsse weiterleiten an Länder die vielleicht nicht diese Infrastruktur aufweisen.

Für den aktuellen Zustand, gebe ich dir natürlich Recht.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das Dilemma ist, dass in der Zukunft niemand in Deutschland neue Kernkraftwerke bauen wird. Die sind schlicht zu teuer und dass der Staat da hilflos vorsteht, siehst du gut an Berliner Flughafen oder dem Stuttgarter Bahnhof.
Und den Energiekonzernen kannst du das nicht überlassen, die würden sparen, wo sie nur können und auf die Sicherheit pfeifen, weils denen immer nur um kurzfristige Gewinne geht.
Nachhaltig ist da gar nichts.
Ich würde das Leitungsnetz sowieso wieder verstaatlichen. Jeder, der es nutzt, bezahlt Gebühren. von den Gebühren wird das Netz instand gehalten und je nach Bedarf ausgebaut.
Das Geld muss eben 1 zu 1 wieder hinein fließen.

Ja ja, ich weiß, das war damals auch der Spruch mit der Kfz Steuer, die in den Straßenbau fließen soll. Aber hier muss eben was anders werden.
Die Politik geht viel zu sorglos mit den Steuergeldern um.


----------



## turkmannZZZ (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OField schrieb:


> Wie wär's mal mit ein wenig "think outside of the box". Kapitalismus und Kommunismus sind keine Naturgesetze, sondern von Menschen entworfene Systeme. Was heißt das? Das heißt, dass Kommunismus nicht das Gegenteil oder die einzige Alternative zu Kapitalismus darstellt. Vielleicht einfach mal überlegen, ob man nicht ein besseres System entwerfen könnte. Aber das ist heute wohl zu viel verlangt. Wir leben in einer Zeit, in der die Menschen lieber das geringere Übel wählen und die Wirtschaftswissenschaften versuchen krampfhaft zu beweisen warum man sich auf Kapitalismus so geil einen runterholen kann und auf Kommunismus nicht, als nach einer wahren Lösung zu suchen.



der kommunismus ist defacto erfundener bullshit. der kapitalismus ist mehr das freie handeln/tauschen miteinander ohne eine regulierung durch politik/staat. gennant durch freidenker des kapitalismus. der kapitalismus beschreibt die menschliche natur, wie der mensch tickt. der begriff selber ist natürlich ausgedacht. man gibt ja bestimmten dingen nunmal namen und definitionen damit man weiss wovon man spricht. ohne das menschen dinge erfinden, produzieren und verkaufen also handeln/tauschen hätten wir nix. das ist kapitalismus. kommunismus ist wenn politiker/staat darüber entscheiden wer was darf. der kapitalismus ist DIE lösung. kapitalismus ist marktwirtschaft. kapitalismus ist wohlstand.
wir leben aber nicht im kapitalismus. wir leben im sozialismus/kommunismus/faschismus/korporativismus und auch noch lobbyismus genannt oder vetternwirtschaft.
konzerne regieren die politik und die wiederum regiert über den staat die menschen. der begriff staat ist absoluter müll der immer suggeriert wir alle sind staat. man sollte in herrscher und beherrschte denken. die herrscher haben den staat inne womit sie über die übrigen herrschen die nicht herrschen.

der begriff kapitalismus stammt von ökonomen (austrian scholl of economics). ludwig von mises und friedricht von hayek.

kapitalismus kann man auch vertragsfreiheit nennen.

es_gibt_keinen_kapitalismus.html
die beste, kürzeste und treffenste erklärung die ich gefunden hab ohne gleich dicke bücher zu lesen.


----------



## Grestorn (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

turkmann, Du willst auch nicht in einem absolut unreguliertem (aka regelfreien) Kapitalismus leben, glaube mir.


----------



## turkmannZZZ (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

ich weiss was ich will und ich glaube dir nicht ^^
ich glaube grundsätzlich nichts und niemanden ^^

mit welcher argumentation soll ich dir glauben? weil du mir sagst "glaube" mir? ^^


----------



## Rasha (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nein, die Banken regieren die Staaten und die Reichsten der reichen regieren die Banken.


----------



## Gast20170724 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> ich weiss was ich will und ich glaube dir nicht ^^
> ich glaube grundsätzlich nichts und niemanden ^^
> 
> mit welcher argumentation soll ich dir glauben? weil du mir sagst "glaube" mir? ^^


Frage: Lässt sich dann mit dir eine Diskussion führen, bzw. würdest du dich auf eine Diskussion einlassen? Oder bist du einer von den Leuten, die in Kenntnis _*der* Wahrheit_ sind und allen anderen nur dein eigenes Weltbild aufzwingen willst, während alle Gegenbeweise/Argumente nur Beweis der Manipulationsmacht deines Gegners sind?


----------



## Grestorn (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Turkmann, ich stelle die Regel auf, dass ich mit Menschen wie Dir nichts zu tun haben will. Sieh: Eine Regel. Mit der musst Du leben. Ob Du willst oder nicht. 

E.o.D.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OField schrieb:


> Zu mal man immer den Eindruck hat, als glauben  die Leute das Geld wäre dann verpufft. Aber eigentlich hat es nur den Besitzer gewechselt, Arbeitsplätze in der Branche Alternative Energien geschaffen und es steht ein neues Windrad in der Landschaft....


Geld ist nichts anderes als Arbeitszeit und ein reichlich begrenztes Gut, andererseits gieren Millionen Menschen nach sinnvollen und gut bezahlten Jobs. Natürlich ist ein Windrad (WKA) erst einmal ein Investitionsgut, ob es eine lohnende Investition ist, weiss man am Ende der Nutzungsdauer. Da es aber ungefähr nur  3 Monate Betrieb dauert, um die für den Bau eingesetzte Energie zurück zu bekommen und WKA mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit und überschaubaren Wartungskosten für 20 Betriebsjahre ausgelegt sind, ist es ganz sicher eine lohnend Investition, auch wenn die Nutzung des schlecht planbarer Strom immer noch Probleme bereitet.

Den Segen einer Solaranlage auf dem Dach erlebt jeder Besitzer nach 7-12 Jahren, wenn die Anlage abgeschrieben ist, aber dennoch weitere bis zu 30 Jahre Strom dann weitestgehend kostenfrei produziert, abgesehen von Versicherungs- und Reinigungskosten . Die gesellschaftlichen Konsequenzen werden immens sein, wenn sich praktisch jeder im Land seine eigene Energieerzeugung leisten kann, denn jeder wird damit ein erhebliches Stück unabhängiger. Energie ist der Zugang zu allem.



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> der kommunismus ist defacto erfundener  bullshit


Interessante Zusammenfassung, vermutlich darauf basierend, dass Du Dich mit dem Konzept dahinter niemals intensiv beschäftigt hast. Aber ja, _"Bullshit"_ in der Beziehung, dass die überwiegenden Menschen nicht reif genug sind, um so ein System zu leben. Die Anzahl der völlig durchgeknallten Egoisten, deren Antrieb es nicht es, etwas in sich sinnvolles zu schaffen, sondere deren einziger Antrieb das _" mehr als der andere zu haben" _ist, ist einfach zu groß. Mit diesen Deppen kann man keinen Staat machen, es bleibt nur die Ausbeutung in kapitalistischen Systemen, in ´denen diese kleinen Idioten wunderbar lenkbar und manipulierbar sind. Einfach mal so hingeschissen, um eine verbal angeglichene Antwort zu Deinem Wort _"Bullshit" _zu geben.



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> . der kapitalismus ist mehr das freie handeln/tauschen  miteinander ohne eine regulierung durch politik/staat. gennant durch  freidenker des kapitalismus.


Das ist völliger _"Bullshit",_ weil Wirtschaftssystem und Gesellschaftssystem unterschiedliche Dinge sind. Wir leben in diesem Land in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft, oder zumindest war es das mal, und genau diese soziale Komponente hat rein gar nichts mit unreglementiertem  Kapitalismus zu tun, der überhaupt kein Problem damit hat, Schwache und Kranke hemmungslos auszusortieren und verrecken zu lassen. 



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> .der kapitalismus beschreibt die menschliche  natur, wie der mensch tickt.


Und diese Natur ist grausam, widerlich und verachtenswert, ist der Mensch das einzige Tier auf Erden, was andere zu hunderttausenden mit Freude abschlachtet. Darum haben wir als größte Errungenschaft für unser Zusammenleben Gesetze erfunden.  Der unreglementierte Kapitalismus ohne massive lenkende Eingriffe durch den Staat versetzt die Menschen in die vorjuristische Zeit zurück. Wer das in aller Konsequenz will, hat den _"Bullshit"_ seiner Gedanken nicht durchdrungen. Schau Dir christliche Werte an und vergleiche sie mit den grundlegenden Gedanken zum Kommunismus.  Wo im Kapitalismus findest Du z.B. die Nächstenliebe?



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> ohne das menschen dinge erfinden,  produzieren und verkaufen also handeln/tauschen hätten wir nix. das ist  kapitalismus.


Wohl kaum, weil Kapitalismus alles ist, aber nicht das risikoreiche Entdecken von neuem. Kapitalismus ist das hemmungslose Abgrasen von Bekannten. Wer betreibt denn im Staat Grundlagenforschung? Machen das große Konzerne oder planwirtschaftlich organisierte Universitäten? 

Man sieht es, wenn man kleine kreative Einzelpersonen oder kleine Gruppen mit Großunternehmen vergleicht. Deren Kreativität strebt gegen null. Kreativität liegt am sozialen Umfeld und sozialen Gegebeneiten. Man kann sie fördern, oder dämpfen. Bewertungen nach z.B. dem Kriterium "künstlerisch wertvoll" gehen im Kapitalismus völlig unter. Vergleich man extrem kapitalistische Systeme, wie die USA mit einer ehemals sozialen Marktwirtschaft wie Deutschland erlebt man extreme Unterschiede. Z.B. kosten unsere Theater, Opern und Museen Unsummen an Geld, die keine direkt messbaren wirtschaftlichen Erfolge bringen, aber für die Kreativität eines jeden einzelnen ganz wichtig sind. Im reinen, auf direkten wirtschaftlichen Gewinn ausgerichteten Systemen gibt es genau diese vordergründig unwirtschaftlichen Einrichtungen nicht, weil sie kurzfristig zu teuer sind. Langfristiges Denken und Verantwortung über Generationen hinaus ist aber keine kapitalistische Kenngröße. Umweltverschmutzung z.B. wie das Verbuddeln von Atommüll im Boden ist typischer Kapitalismus. Heutige Probleme kostenfrei an nachfolgende Generationen zu übergeben, ist für den Kapitalismus der Standard und genau daran krankt dieses System. Der Umweltschutz und die Fragen und Antworten zum Klimaschutz sind darum wunderbare Beispiele für die Grenzen des Kapitalismus.

In reinen unreglementierten System gibt es keinen Schutz der Umwelt. Und genau darum und aus vielen anderen Gründen muss ein kapitalistisches System unter massiven juristischen Grenzen betrieben werden. Aber dann wird der Unterschied zum anderen nicht lebbaren Extrem, der Planwirtschaft, sehr fließend, oder? 



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> kommunismus ist wenn politiker/staat darüber entscheiden  wer was darf.


Ähhhhh, auch im Kommunismus gibt es eine unabhängige Gesetzgebung. Du solltest nicht den Fehler machen, und Diktaturen mit Kommunismus zu verwechseln. Was für ein _"Bullshit"_.


turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> der kapitalismus ist DIE lösung. kapitalismus ist  marktwirtschaft. kapitalismus ist wohlstand.


Der Kapitalismus ist das Problem. Kapitalismus ist der Sieg der Starken gegen die Schwachen. Und dem Raubtier Mensch müssen Schranken gesetzt werden, weil er sich ansonsten selber ausrottet.


turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> wir leben aber nicht im kapitalismus. wir leben im  sozialismus/kommunismus/faschismus/korporativismus und auch noch  lobbyismus genannt oder vetternwirtschaft.
> konzerne regieren die politik und die wiederum regiert über den staat  die menschen. der begriff staat ist absoluter müll der immer suggeriert  wir alle sind staat. man sollte in herrscher und beherrschte denken. die  herrscher haben den staat inne womit sie über die übrigen herrschen die  nicht herrschen.


Du verstehst nicht, dass hinter allen diesen Entscheidungen nicht ein System, sondern ein Mensch steht. Ein System gibt die Rahmenbedingungen vor, entscheiden und handeln tun Menschen. Lobbyismus ist reiner Kapitalismus, das Konzerne ihr Gewinnstreben über alles setzen, ist reiner Kapitalismus, dass die wirtschaftlichen Interessen die Gesetzgebung bestimmen wollen, ist reiner Kapitalismus ....



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> kapitalismus kann man auch vertragsfreiheit nennen.


Genau, und da der Mensch überhaupt keine Probleme hat, andere krepieren zu sehen, ist Vertragsfreiheit von Starken gegen Schwache Teufelszeug. Kapitalismus ist reine Evolution. Evolution ist auf Tod und Verdrängung ausgerichtet. Wir sind heute aber viel weiter und brauchen diese archaischen Systeme nicht mehr. Teile davon sind gut, in Gänze sind sie mörderisch, wie gerade das Thema Umwelt und globale Verantwortung zeigen. Kapitalisten haben keine Probleme mit Raubbau und Zerstörung, mit leer gefischten Meeren, mit verwüsteten Landstrichen, und vergifter Luft. Die Karavane zieht einfach weiter. Ein abscheulisches unmenschliches System, wenn man es unreglementiert lässt. Und reglemetiert man es, ist es kein Kapitalismus mehr. 

Du solltest nicht nachplappern, was Du in ersten Studienwochen an der Uni hörst, Du solltest lernen, zuerst zu verstehen, was diese Worte bedeuten und welche Konsequenzen zu haben.



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> ich weiss was ich will und ich glaube dir nicht ^^
> ich glaube grundsätzlich nichts und niemanden ^^
> 
> mit welcher argumentation soll ich dir glauben? weil du mir sagst "glaube" mir? ^^


Du solltest zuerst an Deinen Sprachkenntnissen arbeiten. _"Glaube mir"_ war in diesem Fall kein Befehl, es war ein Appell an Deine Vernunft. Du sollst darüber nachdenken, aber daran scheint es zu hapern.


----------



## T-Drive (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wieviel Millionen der Profitgier des Kapitalismus zum opfer fielen wird man nie erfahren.


----------



## OField (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> kapitalismus beschreibt die menschliche natur, wie der mensch tickt. der begriff selber ist natürlich ausgedacht



Das ist eine haltlose Behauptung. Naturvölker betreiben keinen Handel mit Stammesmitgliedern. Handel wird nur mit anderen Stämmen (Feinden) betrieben. Also von Kapitalismus und natürliches menschliches Verhalten kann keine Rede sein. Oder haben dir deine Eltern nur Essen und Unterkunft für eine Gegenleistung überlassen?



> Wieso?
> 
> Ich bin mit der derzeitgen Form zufrieden. Ich finde nur die Verharmlosung des Kommunismus bedenklich, das ist alles.



Liegt vielleicht daran, dass es keinen Kommunismus gibt, so wie es keine Anarchie geben kann (Kann hypothetisch zwar schon, aber praktisch tendiert die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen 0). Du redest eher vom Stalinismus. Diktaturen, die behaupten sie seinen Kommunismus.



> Den Segen einer Solaranlage auf dem Dach erlebt jeder Besitzer nach 7-12 Jahren, wenn die Anlage abgeschrieben ist, aber dennoch weitere bis zu 30 Jahre Strom dann weitestgehend kostenfrei produziert, abgesehen von Versicherungs- und Reinigungskosten . Die gesellschaftlichen Konsequenzen werden immens sein, wenn sich praktisch jeder im Land seine eigene Energieerzeugung leisten kann, denn jeder wird damit ein erhebliches Stück unabhängiger. Energie ist der Zugang zu allem.



Mich würde mal die Energiebilianz solcher Photovoltaikanlagen interessieren. Wie viel Energie kostet die Herstellung und wie viel wird während der Lebensdauer erzeugt. Hat da jemand Zahlen?


----------



## der-sack88 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OField schrieb:


> Mich würde mal die Energiebilianz solcher Photovoltaikanlagen interessieren. Wie viel Energie kostet die Herstellung und wie viel wird während der Lebensdauer erzeugt. Hat da jemand Zahlen?




Wie viel Energie verbraucht wird weiß ich nicht, aber je nach Modell ist die Energiebilanz nach 2,5 bis 6 Jahren ausgeglichen. Das Verhältnis wird auch mit technischem Fortschritt immer besser. Genau wie der Wirkungsgrad. Aber grundsätzlich ist das ganze heute schon sehr ausgereift. Entscheidender dürfte sein, dass man die Erträge auch für Nachts oder für den Winter speichern kann, daran sollte man arbeiten. Ich kann das nur von unserer Anlage sagen, aber wir erzeugen im Jahr locker doppelt so viel wie wir eigentlich verbrauchen. Wenn wir also die Möglichkeit hätten, den Strom zu speichern, könnten wir sogar inklusive 1-2 Elektroautos gut nur mit der Anlage klarkommen. Wenn man diese Möglichkeiten flächendeckend schaffen würde und Photovoltaikanlagen z.B. statt der Atomkraft subventionieren würde...



Die Diskussion mit Kommunismus vs. Kapitalismus ist doch müßig. Beide funktionieren in der Praxis nicht und müssen dementsprechend angepasst werden. Sei es jetzt in Form der sozialen Marktwirtschaft oder des demokratischen Sozialismus. Da die USA letzterem eine brutale Militärdiktatur vorgezogen haben wissen wir leider nicht, was auf Dauer das kleinere Übel wäre...
Erschreckend finde ich nur den Beißreflex der Rechten, wenn es zu Alternativen zum Kapitalismus geht.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Leute, Leute, es geht um den Klimawandel und nicht um Wirtschafts oder Gesellschaftssysteme. 
Bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## turkmannZZZ (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

soso, klimaerwärmung *hust* kilmawandel *augenzwinker*
Antarktis: NASA-Zeitraffervideo zeigt Ausdehnung von Eis -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja, hab ich doch gesagt.
Aktuell ist es so, dass es am Südpol kälter wird, während es am Nordpol wärmer wird.
Muss ich eine Karte vom Nordpol zeigen, wie die Eisfläche abgenommen hat?


----------



## turkmannZZZ (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

ja mach mal


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Kannst du hier sehen.
Schmelzende Polkappen, steigende Pegel: Rekord-Eisschmelze am Nordpol bestatigt | Klimawandel | Wissen | Themen | BR.de


----------



## der-sack88 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Da kannst du nicht gegen andiskutieren. Da wird alles wild durcheinander geworfen, damit es ins verworrene Weltbild passt und man sich auch ja einreden kann, dass es keinen Klimawandel gibt. Es war mal einen Tag gefühlt zu kalt? Siehste, Klimaerwärmung kann überhaupt nicht sein. Ein Monat hat mal wieder einen Temperaturrekord aufgestellt? Kann gar nicht sein, vorletzte Woche war es drei Tage lang mal recht kühl. Klima oder Wetter? Ist doch egal, ist doch eh dasselbe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*




OField schrieb:


> Mich würde mal die Energiebilianz solcher Photovoltaikanlagen interessieren. Wie viel Energie kostet die Herstellung und wie viel wird während der Lebensdauer erzeugt. Hat da jemand Zahlen?


Dieses ganze Thema_ "Energiebilanz"_ ist sehr heikel zu bewerten und genaue Zahlen wird es leider nie geben. Daran kranken alle Bewertungssysteme für alternative Energien, wir vergessen aber auch oft, wieviel Energie z.B. zur Erforschung, Exploration und Förderung von Öl verschwendet wird. 

Die Zahlen darüber gehen stark auseinander und gerade die billigen Solarzellen aus China, die hoch effizient hergestellte aus Deutschland verdrängt haben, werden mit geschätzt doppeltem Energiebedarf hergestellt. 
Solarzellen: Produktion in China fast doppelt so klimaschadlich wie in Europa
_"Silizium entscheidender Faktor bei der  Umweltbilanz. Das wirkt sich auch darauf aus, wie lange die Solarzellen  brauchen, um die für ihre Produktion aufgewendete Energie zu erzeugen.  Werden die Anlagen in Südeuropa installiert, dann braucht eine in Europa  produzierte Anlage dafür zwischen 1,4 und 1,9 Jahre. Für eine Anlage  aus China liegt der Wert zwischen 1,8 und 2,4 Jahre."_*
*
Was immer in diese Zahlen alles genau einfließt, findet man sehr selten. Es wäre "sehr einfach" heraus zu bekommen, wenn wir z.B. unser Steuersystem ändern würden. Weg von der Besteuerung der Arbeit, hin zu einer Besteuerung für Ressourcen und Energieverbrauch.  Der Aufwand wäre derselbe, der heute für die Mehrwertsteuerberechnung gebraucht wird. Wenn man bei jedem Produkt aufschlüsseln würde, welche Rohstoffe eingesetzt und welche Produziert würden, könnten zumindest national bewertet viel besser umweltfreundlich produzierte Waren von Ressourcenverbrauchenden herausgefunden werden. Aber z.B. geht in die Ökobilanzen nicht mit ein, welcher Flächenverbrauch mit dem Produkt einhergeht.

Und da wir keine wirklich belastbaren Zahlen haben, sondern immer nur grobe Schätzungen, ist eine Bewertung der Techniken so schwer. Dazu kommt die offene Frage, wie lange die  Produkte störungsfrei funktionieren. Alte hochwertige AEG Solarzellen haben auch heute, nach 40 Jahren Nutzung, je nach Baureihe noch eine hohe  Abgabeleistung, manche Baureihen sind aber schon nach 20 Jahren durchschnittlich 30% ihrer Leistung verloren, einzelne Module z.T. erheblich mehr. Die Schädigungseffekte sind vielfältig.
http://www.volker-quaschning.de/downloads/staffelstein1999_1.pdf

Den chinesischen Modulen traue ich nicht über den Weg, da fehlen die 50 Jahre Erfahrung, die man in Deutschland hatte. Und es gibt viele Faktoren, warum Solarzellen Leistung verlieren.Ob Solarzellen nun 15 oder 40 Jahren brauchen, bis sie auf 50% ihrer Nennleistungen verschlissen sind, und ob sie 1,5 oder 6 Jahre dafür benötigen, um sämtlliche Energie wieder zu produzieren, die für ihre Herstellung benötigt wurde, ist für die Bewertung aber ganz entscheidend.



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> soso, klimaerwärmung *hust* kilmawandel *augenzwinker*
> Antarktis: NASA-Zeitraffervideo zeigt Ausdehnung von Eis -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Zahlen sehen oder Daten bewerten sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Die Fläche alleine sagt gar nichts aus. Am Nordpol ist zwischen Sommer und Winter ein extremer Unterschied, die Fläche hat wenig mit der Dicke zu tun und der Salzgehalt ist ebenso sehr wichtig, um beurteilungen zum Schmelzverhalten zu geben.

Aber Südpol schmilzt genau wie am Nordpol Eis ab. Die Temperatur des Eises  steigt aber langsam, darum fliesst es schneller. Dazu kommt als gegenläufiger Effekt, dass die Luft minimal wärmer und damit absolut feuchter wird (man muss immer genau zwischen relativer und absoluter Wasserbelandenheit der Luft unterscheidnen), die abgeregnete Wassermenge und der Eisaufbau steigt. In der Summe gibt es am Südpol auch ein Abschmelzen, aber die Tendenz ist eine reduzierte Eisdicke bei gleichzeitig steigender Fläche.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Interessierter User,
Dein Beitrag mit Nr. 560 ist so ziemlich das treffenste, was du bisher hier hinterlassen hast. Bis auf den Teil mit den Platten, stimme ich dir einhundertprozentig zu (wer hätte das gedacht).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> .... stimme ich dir einhundertprozentig zu (wer hätte das gedacht).




Hallo Chleriker,

man muss bei einen_ "wir sind uns einig"  _ganz klar zwischen natürwissenschaftlichen Ergebnissen und Folgerungen daraus unterschieden. Ich war ein Jahr auf Praktikum im Cern, das ist drei Jahrzehnte her und es lehrte mich eines. Ob Menschen streng gläubige Moslems, Linksradikale, Rechtsextreme oder Neoliberalisten sind, ändert überhaupt nichts an einer gemeinsamen Übereinkunft, dass z.B. A>B ist. Da waren wir uns immer alle ganz schnell einig. Messwerte sind unbestechlich. Auf das Klima bezogen gibt es eine einfach und klare Basis, die, abgesehen von wenigen nicht weiter ernst zu nehmenden Menschen, auf großen wissenschaftlichen Konsenz stößt.

1. These:  _"CO2 ist ein Klimawirksamen Gas, eine Erhöhung der Konzentration erwärmt die Erde"_
Diese Minimalbasis  ist unzweifelhaft. Komplexer wird es danach

2. Offen: Wieviel wird es wärmer, wo genau, welche Sekundäreffekte gibt, wie Methanausstoß durch tauenden Permafrostboden, Vegetationsänderungen, Artensterben, Artenverlagerungen, Änderungen von Winden und Meeresströmung, Luftfeuchtigkeit, lokale Regenzeiten, etc. Das sind alles Punkte, in denen es erheblich ungenauer wird. Einig sind sich alle, dass es global bewertet große Veränderungen geben wird, welche lokanen Konsequenzen das hat ist aber sehr unbestimmt.

3. Konsequenzen: Und genau hier kommen die politischen und gesellschaftlichen Unterschiede der Protagonisten wieder zum Tragen. Während wir tagsüber alle gemeinsam bei der Forschung zu den selben Ergebnisse kamen, war die Interpretation der "notwendigen" Veränderungen völlig unterschiedlich. Der eine wollte gar nichts machen, weil sich ein System selbstständig dem neuen Gleichgewicht anpassen wird, der zweite wollte massive staatliche Repressalien, um den Status Quo einzufrieren, der dritte wollte moderate Verändeurngen, um auf neue Gegebenheiten vorbereitet zu sein, dem vierten waren die Ergebnisse noch nicht valide genug und er will weiterforschen...

Und genau an Punkt 3. stehen wir politisch. Das ärgerliche ist nämlich, dass die Hauptverursacher, also Europa und die USA die geringsten Veränderungen bekommen werden, Russland und Kanada mal außen vor gelassen. Auch China kommt glimpflich weg. Wo ist aber die politische Lobby für Afrika, für Asien, Mittel- und Lateinamerika?  Es geht um hunderte von Milliarden, eher Billionen und damit haben wir uns längst von wissenschaftlichen Bewertungen, die ziemlich eindeutig sind, hin zu politischen Notwendigkeiten bewegt. Und da sind die Unterschiede gigantisch. Während bei uns 20 Jahre gegen eine Stromleitung geklagt wird, baut China in 5 Jahren einen Dreischluchtendamm. Ob der nun gut ist, weil scheinbar sauberer und sehr gut regelbarer Strom gewonnen wird, oder ob das ganze eine ökologische und soziale Katastrophe ist mit dem Risiko, mehrere Millionen Städte über Nacht bei einem Dammbruch "umzuvolken" (um diesen jetzt ja positv belegten Begriff gleich mal anzuwenden, weil es ja so unglaublich positiv ist, Millionen Menschen mit einer riesigen Flut ins Meer umzusiedeln) ist keine wissenschaftliche Bewertung mehr.

Und genau da stehen wir beim antrophogenen Klimawandel. Die Fakten sind wissenschaftlich klar, und es stört die politische Entscheidungsfindung enorm, wenn diese Ergebnisse einfach mal als falsch hingestellt werden, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Beleg oder Messung dafür zu haben. Es wird einfach behauptet, um gar nicht mehr in die Verlegenheit zu kommen, politische Entscheidungen treffen zu müssen. Das ist die beliebte "Kopf in den Sand stecken" Methode. Völlig offen ist natürlich trotzdem, we wir darauf reagieren.

Ich z.B. behaupte seit Jahren, dass es "das sinnvollste" ist, Öl, Gas und Kohle weiterhin hemmungslos zu verschwenden. Warum? Weil wir dann absolut weniger verbrauchen. Je eher es zum Crash kommt, je eher die Rohstoffe wirklch alle sind, umso eher wird, wenn es nicht eh schon zu spät ist, massiv in alternative Techniken  investiert. Senken wir aber den Verbrauch jetzt merklich, dann werden wir noch 200hundert Jahre diese Rohstoffe abbauen und in 200 Jahren ganz andere Möglichkeiten haben, um z.B. auch die riesigen Kohlemengen in 5km tiefe unter der Nordsee  abzubauen. Absolut würde dann viel mehr verbraucht werden. Das ganze klingt zynisch, ist aber bei unvernünftigen Wesen der einzige Weg. Erst, wenn es akut keine fossilen Energieträger mehr gibt, bewegen sich die Menschen.


----------



## Grestorn (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*

@interessierterUser & Cleriker: 

Ich hab mir mal durchgelesen, was IU so schreibt. Kurzgefasst, der Mensch sei im Grunde nicht reif für den Kommunismus, weil er einfach in der Masse zu egoistisch und ich-bezogen wäre. Der Kommunismus wäre aber in seinen Augen dennoch die erstrebenswerteste Art des Zusammenlebens. 

Die meisten Menschen mit einem sozialen Gewissen und Gefühl für Gerechtigkeit sind in der Jugend eher links orientiert und finden die Konzepte von Sozialismus und Kommunismus attraktiv. Einige kämpfen dann auch mehr oder weniger engagiert und radikal dafür. Auch wenn ich selbst nie so engagiert war, zähle ich mich selbst da absolut dazu. 

Es gibt das berühmte Zitat, das man (fälschlicherweise) Churchill zuschreibt, das frei ungefähr "wer mit 20 kein Sozialist ist, hat kein Herz, wer mit 40 immer noch Sozialist ist, hat kein Hirn" lautet (vgl. auch If You Are Not a Liberal at 25, You Have No Heart. If You Are Not a Conservative at 35 You Have No Brain | Quote Investigator). In der Tat wird man mit zunehmendem Alter immer mehr von der Erfahrung, die man mit anderen Menschen macht, desillusioniert und man begreift auch immer mehr, dass der Mensch einen Antrieb für sein Schaffen braucht - und für die allermeisten Menschen reichen ideelle und altruistische Motive nicht aus, um sich mit voller Kraft für etwas einzusetzen. Sie brauchen einen für sich selbst messbaren Vorteil - eine Eigenschaft, die uns allen - und auch nahezu allen anderen Tieren - von der Evolution fest einprogrammiert wurde, weil es einfach auch das Erfolgsmodell des Lebens ist. 

Heißt das nun, wir sind zum kalten Kapitalismus verdammt?

Nun, es gibt natürlich Mechanismen im Menschen selbst (Mitgefühl, Vernunft usw.), die das abmildern und entsprechend soziale, staatliche und auch zwischenmenschliche Mechanismen, die den evolutionären Egoismus in Zaum halten. Aber leugnen oder gar ablegen wird man ihn einfach nicht können - und insbesondere ist das ja auch gar nicht wünschenswert, denn es würde zur absoluten Stagnation und in der Folge zum Untergang führen. 

Es sei denn ....... nun, es sei denn, es gäbe keinen Grund mehr für einen Wettbewerb um physische Ressourcen. Denn das ist es ja, wonach die meisten streben. Angenommen es würde uns unbegrenzt Energie zur Verfügung stehen. Mit genügend Energie kann man letzten Endes alles produzieren, sogar seltene Elemente. Man kann alles überall hin transportieren, man kann dafür sorgen, dass die Umwelt nicht geschädigt wird usw. Letztlich also alles eine Frage der Energie. Wenn wir unbegrenzt Energie hätten, dann gäbe es keinen Grund, irgendjemandem etwas nicht zu geben, man kann sich alles jederzeit kostenlos produzieren. Physische Dinge wären schlagartig völlig wertlos für den Menschen. 

Nur in einer solchen Utopie kann der Kommunismus existieren. Es wäre eine Welt, in der man nur nach Wissen, Erfahrung und anderen, rein spirituellen Dingen streben muss, denn alle weltlichen, greifbaren Dinge sind dann völlig wertlos und bringen keinen Vorteil mehr. Nur das Streben nach Macht und Ansehen würden natürlich weiterhin das Potential für Auseinandersetzungen bieten.

Gene Roddenberry hat eine solche Welt ansatzweise in Star Trek beschrieben (leider nicht konsequent und später auch zunehmend verwässert). Man kann von einer solchen Utopie träumen, aber so lange wir die technischen Herausforderungen, für eine unbegrenzte Energiequelle, nicht gelöst haben, bleibt sie halt genau das: Eine Utopie. 

Und genau so lange es eine Utopie ist, wird der Kommunismus _*ohne Androhung von Gewalt und Repressionen*_ gegen den Menschen, der sich sonst einfach selbst immer gegen andere Menschen durchsetzen und verbessern will, nicht funktionieren.

Also, mein Kopf sagt jetzt, wo ich fast 50 Jahre bin: Der Kommunismus funktioniert schlicht nicht. Ein Sozialstaat, ja, aber nur wenn der Mensch genügend Freiheit hat, um um die begrenzten Ressourcen dieser Welt zu konkurrieren. 

Ist das gut für die Welt? Nein. Kenne ich einen Ausweg? Auch nein. Was ist die Folge? Wir werden uns weiter den Kopf einschlagen, die Welt zerstören und hoffentlich auch in der Lage sein, sie danach wieder aufzubauen. Wenn nicht, dann sind wir halt am Ende. Punkt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



Grestorn schrieb:


> ...Der Kommunismus wäre aber in seinen Augen dennoch die erstrebenswerteste Art des Zusammenlebens. ....


Nein, das funktioniert nicht, aber ein paar Aspekte aus dem Ganzen sollten in eine soziale Marktwirtschaft einfließen. 
Darauf wollte ich hinaus.  Ich will zu einer sozial-ökologischen Marktwirtschaft

Und genau darum geht es zum Thema Klimawandel. Wir müssen weltweit den Verbrauch von Rohstoffen irgendwie 
besteuern. Nur so gibt es Anreize zum minimierten Verbrauch. Das betrifft nicht nur fossile Brennstoffe, das betrifft
viele Rohstoffe, z.B. Phosphorlager, die bald  abgebaut sind mit extremen Folgen für die Landwirtschaft . Und es wird 
heute weiter gnadenlos überdosiert und damit verschwendet, weil der Abbau so billig ist und Kapitalisten an den 
Gewinn im nächsten Quartal denken. Mir fehlen überall die langfristigen Startegien.



Grestorn schrieb:


> .... Man kann von einer solchen Utopie träumen,  aber so lange wir die technischen Herausforderungen, für eine  unbegrenzte Energiequelle, nicht gelöst haben, bleibt sie halt genau  das: Eine Utopie. ...


Das sehe ich positiver. Mit für jedem einsetzbarer EE und 3D-Druckern kann heute jeder schon ganz schnell und ganz 
billig sehr viele Dinge zumindest für den Eigenbedarf und als Testmuster herstellen., Wenn wir das fünfzig Jahre weiter 
spinnen, könnten wir dem "Replikator" ziemlich nahe kommen. Und genau dann spielt materieller Besitz keine Rolle mehr,
 weil man es "auf Kopfdruck" bekommt. Jana, zumindest kleine Dinge, die Luxusjacht natürlich nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ist das gut für die Welt? Nein. Kenne ich einen Ausweg? Auch nein. Was ist die Folge? Wir werden uns weiter den Kopf einschlagen, die Welt zerstören und hoffentlich auch in der Lage sein, sie danach wieder aufzubauen. Wenn nicht, dann sind wir halt am Ende. Punkt.



In ca. 500 bis 900 Millionen Jahren wird die Sonne bereits so aufgeheizt sein, dass ein Leben auf dieser Erde zumindest für den Menschen (und die meisten höheren Säugetiere) nicht mehr möglich ist. 

Wenn wir bis dahin keine anderen Planeten besiedelt haben, ist es mit der Menschheit eh hin.

Darüberhinaus ist alle ca. 100 Mio. Jahre mit einem Ereignis wie der K/T-Grenze zu rechnen (das ca. 66 Mio. Jahre her ist).

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Die Menschheit ist bisher mit ihrem Planeten nicht sorgsam umgegangen. Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass die Menschen sich in absehbarer Zeit nicht ändern werden.

 Auf kurz oder lang, wird die Menschheit (so wie anderen Spezien schon vor ihr) untergehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In ca. 500 bis 900 Millionen Jahren wird die Sonne bereits so aufgeheizt sein.


Ach Kaaruzo,

die Menschheit hat eher das Problem, die nächsten 500 bis 900 Jahre ohne Selbstzerstörung zu überleben....
Der Klimawandel ist dabei eines der geringsten Probleme, wenn man dagegen ABC-Waffenbestände auf
der Welt sieht und die allgemeine Unvernunft um gemeinsamen Umgang.

Aber in diesem Thema geht es nur um den antrophogenen Klimawandel, dessen Ursache und Konsequenzen
 immer noch von vielen Menschen nicht verstanden wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Was gibt es denn am Klimawandel nicht zu verstehen?

Wir zerstören unsere Umwelt und nehmen uns damit die Lebensgrundlage. 

Ich vermute, die Menschheit wird sich selbst vernichtet haben, noch vor dem nächsten Impakt auf der Erde oder bevor die Sonne so aufgeheizt ist, dass das Leben für uns auf der Erde unmöglich ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn am Klimawandel nicht zu verstehen?


Dann lies Dir dieses veröffentlichte! Paper durch und finde die Fehler.
Autor: Ralf  D. Tscheuschner, Dr.rer.nat.,  Dipl.-Phys
Fachzeitschrift: FALSIFICATION OF THE ATMOSPHERIC CO[SUB]2[/SUB] GREENHOUSE EFFECTS WITHIN THE FRAME OF PHYSICS
Gesamter Text: http://www.gegenwind-husarenhof.de/sonstiges/Teuschner.pdf

Ich musste beim Lesen schallend lachen, aber dieser Stumpfsinn wird 
 auf vielen Seiten wie Eike als Beleg dargestellt, dass es gar keinen Einfluss
von CO2 auf das Klima gibt. 

Hier ein Kommentare zu dem Paper, das Bild des Schreibers entsprach
ungefähr meiner Körperhaltung, als ich es gelesen hatte. Das ist eine sehr
lesenswerte Antwort, ich musste noch mehr lachen.
Chronik eines angekundigten Skandals – Gerlich und Tscheuschner wurden peer-reviewt – Primaklima


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Was redet er da von der Thermodynamik?
Die "erneuerbaren Energien" erzeugen ja nicht aus dem Nichts. Für die Photovoltaik und für die Windkraftwerke liefert die Sonne die entsprechende Energie. Wir zapfen also direkt oder indirekt die Sonnenenergie ab. Ales schön im Rahmen der Gesetze der Thermodynamik.

Und der eine Absatz ist schlicht falsch. Die Erde strahlt einen Teil der Sonnenenergie wieder ab. Die Gase in der Atmosphäre blockieren das Abstrahlen, vor allem Methan und Wasserdampf, aber auch CO². Je mehr davon da sind, desto mehr wird blockiert.
Da mag man sich den Rest gar nicht erst durchlesen, was da für ein Unsinn verzapft wurde.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

InteressierterUser, 
du bist der Meinung besagte Rohstoffe gehören weltweit besteuert. Ich sehe nur nicht wie man das durchsetzen könnte. Wenn man sieht wie stockend es bei den Klimakonferenzen zugeht, oder selbst bei so alten Konflikten wie im nahen Osten, dann denke zumindest ich erstmal an Zwang. Nur wer sollte den auf wen ausüben? Wieder Sackgasse. Zurück zur Politik also, eine friedliche Lösung finden. Wer macht Politik? Lobbyisten und die Wirtschaft. Wer müsste investieren? Die Wirtschaft. Wer will das nicht? Die Wirtschaft. Sackgasse.

Deswegen deine Schlussfolgerung mit dem zügigen Verbrauch. Kann ich nachvollziehen. Dieser Plan setzt aber voraus, dass unser Klima so lange mitspielt. Sollten wie Kohle und Co nur so aus dem Fenster werfen, sagen wir mal die nächsten 30 Jahre, wie würde sich das in dieser Zeit auswirken? Gerade die Regionen die um die letzten sicheren Zentimeter bangen hätten wohl ein Problem mit dieser Strategie. Andererseits wäre Energie in diesem Zeitraum günstig und könnte sich sogar positiv auf Forschung und Entwicklung auswirken. Was dann allerdings teuer wäre, die EE. Den Menschen würde es also erschwert werden, sich unabhängig zu machen, oder sich vorzubereiten. Also so ganz reif ist dieser Plan nicht. Aus diesem Grund mein Vorschlag mit der Kernenergie. Energie möglichst günstig machen, Endlager (wirkliche) bereitstellen und mutiger günstigen Energie Wind und Wasserkraft ausbauen wo es geht. Wenn wir dann wirklich so weit sind, radikal alles an Kernkraft, sowie fossilen Energieträgern über Bord werfen und anfangen umzusiedeln. Drumherum kommen sie/wir eh nicht. 

Was ich besonders gut fand an den letzten Seiten ist die Tatsache, dass sich alle einig zu sein scheinen, dass langfristiges Überleben nicht ohne ein umdenken im gesamten möglich ist. Also vom einzelnen unbedeutenden Wähler, bis zu den Regierungen der Welt. Ist eigentlich nur die Frage: Wenn wir das können, trotz unterschiedlicher Perspektiven, warum können es ausgerechnet die nicht, die die Fäden in der Hand halten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> ...  Ich sehe nur nicht wie man das durchsetzen könnte. ...


Das ist mr bewusst, globale Probleme können aber nur global gelöst werden. Wie? 
Keine Ahnung, daran werden wir zerbrechen, weil Verteilungskämpfe zwangsläufig kommen und schon laufen.


Cleriker schrieb:


> ... Deswegen deine Schlussfolgerung mit dem zügigen Verbrauch. Kann ich nachvollziehen. ...


Das war reiner Sarkasmus, aus der Verzweiflung geboren... 
Sozusagen, wir versenken das Schiff gegen den langsamen Hungertod. Das ist keine Lösung. Aber das kleinere Übel.


Cleriker schrieb:


> ...Aus diesem Grund mein Vorschlag mit der Kernenergie. ...


Das Uran reicht nicht lange,  Schnelle Brüter sind Teufelszeug, Toriumreaktoren scheinen nicht zu funktionieren.
Es ist leider, meiner Meinung, nur eine Übergangslösung. Wie schon gesagt, bau für unsere 70 GW Strombedarf 
und 100 GW für Industrie, Verkehr und Haushalt nur in Deutschland irgendwas um 100 Reaktoren. Undenkbar..

Das Umdenken und Durchsetzen von Ideen wird aber genau das Problem werden. Wir sehen es selbst hier im
Mutterland der Sozioökoromantiker, wie schwer es ist, ein EEG umzusetzen. DieCDU hat es schonm geschafft,
die Solarindustrie in Sachsen zu plätten, wer weiss, was sie noch im Schilde führen und die AfD lehnt das Thema
komplett ab. Das macht mir Sorgen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was ich besonders gut fand an den letzten Seiten ist die Tatsache, dass sich alle einig zu sein scheinen, dass langfristiges Überleben nicht ohne ein umdenken im gesamten möglich ist. Also vom einzelnen unbedeutenden Wähler, bis zu den Regierungen der Welt. Ist eigentlich nur die Frage: Wenn wir das können, trotz unterschiedlicher Perspektiven, warum können es ausgerechnet die nicht, die die Fäden in der Hand halten?



Weil es immer um kurzfristige Gewinne geht. 
Was in 50 Jahren ist, interessiert niemanden, der heute schon die 60 überschritten hat -- und die reichen Leute sind nun mal keine 20.
Man könnte natürlich sofort Solarkraftwerke in der Sahara bauen, mittels Supraleiter die Energie nach Europa transferieren, usw. Technisch ist der Mensch dazu in der Lage. Oder die Energiegewinnung dezentralisieren.
Wie hoch die kosten sind, ist dabei eigentlich unwichtig -- die Kosten für die Folgen des Klimawandels lassen sich ja nicht mal abschätzen, werden aber unfassbar hoch sein.
Man denke nur daran, dass wir in 50 Jahren nicht 5 Millionen Flüchtlinge durch Kriege haben, sondern 100 Millionen durch den Klimawandel.


----------



## turkmannZZZ (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

netter beitrag im ARD. fazit: klimawandel real aber der vom menschengemachte klimawandel nicht.
ARD berichtet offen uber den Klimaschwindel   IPCC zensiert Klimawissenschaftler - YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Lügenpresse!


----------



## Leob12 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Liege ich mit meiner (schlecht informierten) "Meinung" zum Thema Klimawandel völlig daneben? 
Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung dass der Mensch die Auswirkungen des Klimawandels nur verstärkt, und definitiv nicht verursacht. Die Erde befindet sich doch seit ein paar Jahrhunderten in einer "Warmphase", Interglaziale oder so, sprich die Temperatur wäre ohnehin gestiegen, nur steigt sie nun halt schneller.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> netter beitrag im ARD. fazit: klimawandel real aber der vom menschengemachte klimawandel nicht.
> ARD berichtet offen uber den Klimaschwindel   IPCC zensiert Klimawissenschaftler - YouTube



Wieso?
Vorhersagen sind bei solch komplexen Vorgängen praktisch nicht machbar.
Wer da also mit solchen Vorhersagen angelaufen kommt, ist nicht seriös genug.
Fakt ist, dass die Gletscher zurück gehen, dass das Eis am Nordpol schmilzt. 
Fakt ist auch, dass Wetterextreme zugenommen haben.
Und das alles innerhalb eines -- Erdgeschichtlich betrachtet -- sehr kleinen Zeitraumes.
Dass es nicht nur die Sonne oder die Erde sind, sondern noch eine dritte Kraft drin stecken muss, kann man also annehmen.
Es geht jetzt darum, die Erkenntnisse, die wir in den letzen 50 Jahren der forschung zusammengetragen haben, richtig anzuwenden.

Dass das gehen kann, hat damals FCKW gezeigt. Man erkannte, dass das Gas sehr schädlich ist und es wurde weltweit verboten. 
Aber auch dort gab es immer Leute, die dagegen gewettert haben. Es ist eben immer so, dass gewettert wird.

Es wurde auch mal gesagt, dass ein Super Gau in einem Kernkraftwerk nur alle 10.000 Jahre vorkommen wird. Soviel zur Statistik und zu den Statistikern. Der Knabe aus dem video ist ja auch ein Statistiker und was sagt man so über Statistiken? Genau.


----------



## turkmannZZZ (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lügenpresse!


du hast rechts vergessen und nazi und afd und verschwörungstheretiker und aluhut und klimaleugner und reichsbürger und und und....

... und noch viel mehr ausrufezeichen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! und in groß und in dick....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Liege ich mit meiner (schlecht informierten) "Meinung" zum Thema Klimawandel völlig daneben?
> Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung dass der Mensch die Auswirkungen des Klimawandels nur verstärkt, und definitiv nicht verursacht..


Du liegst daneben, weil der Mensch am aktuellen Wandel zu mehr als 50% betreiligt ist. Es gibt nur erheblich mehr menschliche Einflüsse als CO2.
Astronomisch befinden wir uns auf dem langsamen Weg in eine neue massive Eiszeit. Unser Einfluss kompensiert das über


----------



## turkmannZZZ (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Vorhersagen sind bei solch komplexen Vorgängen praktisch nicht machbar.


das wichtigste ist ja sowieso das wir dafür bezahlen  mehr muss man eigentlich nicht wissen. die politik richtet das schon 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Astronomisch befinden wir uns auf dem langsamen Weg in eine neue massive Eiszeit.


das ist vermutlich das interessanteste was du je von dir gegeben hast.

hier kann man sich mal fragen wozu die besteuern auf co2 wenn doch co2 das klima erwärmt und wir ja offiziell gegensteuern müssen über die co2 steuern !? offziell soll ja das geld zur klimarettung eingesetzt werden. naja. wers glaubt. ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> das wichtigste ist ja sowieso das wir dafür bezahlen  mehr muss man eigentlich nicht wissen. die politik richtet das schon



Ach so, und für die Endlager des Atommülls zahlen wir nicht?
Die Energiekonzerne haben sich mit 26 Milliarden Euro freigekauft. die werden nie wieder belangt.
Aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die Endlagerung -- wobei das ja eher Schwachsinn ist -- locker 260 Milliarden kosten wird. Vielleicht 2,6 Billionen. Oder eher doch 26 Billionen Euro. Mal abwarten.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Astronomisch befinden wir uns auf dem langsamen Weg in eine neue massive Eiszeit. Unser Einfluss kompensiert das über



Bist du dir da sicher?
von welchem Zeitraum redest du?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?
> von welchem Zeitraum redest du?


gaaaaanz langsam
Milanković-Zyklen – Wikipedia


----------



## turkmannZZZ (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, und für die Endlager des Atommülls zahlen wir nicht?
> Die Energiekonzerne haben sich mit 26 Milliarden Euro freigekauft. die werden nie wieder belangt.
> Aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die Endlagerung -- wobei das ja eher Schwachsinn ist -- locker 260 Milliarden kosten wird. Vielleicht 2,6 Billionen. Oder eher doch 26 Billionen Euro. Mal abwarten.


wir zahlen auf für die endlager weil die politik kriminell ist. FAKT. eigentlich müssten das die atomkonzerne selber machen. der vorteil wäre das sie sich auf dauer eine bessere, effizientere technik ausdenken müssten weil sie ansonsten nach und nach verklagt werden wenn immer mehr menschen zB leukemie oder andere krebsarten bekommen. in einem rechtsstaat würde der staat auch den erkrankten recht geben sofern nachweisbar das es davon ist zB.
alles wird aber nicht passieren weil eben die hohe politik dick verzahnt ist mit der stromkonzernen und diese bei ihren schweinereien decken und alles auf den bürger abwälzen.
eines der probleme und entscheidensten ist das politiker nicht haftbar gemacht werden für ihre fehlentscheidungen. aus meiner sich sehr wohl bewusst. auch werden gesetze die zB sich später als falsch herausstellen nicht rückgängig oder gecancelt werden. die bleiben einfach weiter bestehen.


----------



## Grestorn (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ähm. turkmann, angenommen der Staat würde auch die Endlagerungs-Kosten durch die Energiekonzerne tragen lassen (was m.E. absolut sinnvoll wäre).... überleg doch mal, was das aber am Ende des Tages bedeuten würde.... Du klingst als ob das Problem damit aus der Welt wäre und die Kosten verschwinden...


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> gaaaaanz langsam
> Milanković-Zyklen – Wikipedia



Naaaa, ich weiß nicht. 
Schließlich gab es mal eine Zeit, in der die Erde komplett eisfrei war. Dazu kommt die Kontinentalverschiebung, die ja fortlaufend ist.
In 50 Millionen Jahren ist das Mittelmeer verschwunden, die Alpen das höchste Gebirge der Erde und der Atlantik der größte Ozean der Erde.



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> wir zahlen auf für die endlager weil die politik kriminell ist. FAKT. eigentlich müssten das die atomkonzerne selber machen.



Was denkst du denn, was die Energiekonzerne täten?
Die würde alles so preiswert wie nur irgendmöglich machen und am Ende muss der Steuerzahler für den Pfusch das 100x bezahlen.


----------



## turkmannZZZ (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ähm. turkmann, angenommen der Staat würde auch die Endlagerungs-Kosten durch die Energiekonzerne tragen lassen (was m.E. absolut sinnvoll wäre).... überleg doch mal, was das aber am Ende des Tages bedeuten würde.... Du klingst als ob das Problem damit aus der Welt wäre und die Kosten verschwinden...


ich hab weder gesagt das das problem gelöst wäre noch hab ich irgendwelche andeutungen in diese richtung gemacht. ich hab ganz klar gesagt das sich die konzerne andere möglichkeiten suchen MÜSSEN zur energiegewinnung wenn sie dauerhaft vor klagen stehen. jeder rechtsstaat würden denen die lizenz zur stromherstellung entziehen wenn immer mehr menschen erkranken an irgendwelchen krebsarten und vieleicht auch andere krankheiten. im übrigen wäre das auch 100%iger umweltschutz. denn nicht nur menschen erkranken wenn die umwelt belastet wird undzwar dauerhaft.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die würde alles so preiswert wie nur irgendmöglich machen und am Ende muss der Steuerzahler für den Pfusch das 100x bezahlen.


nein würde der steuerzahler nicht. leider falsch. nur der staat kann den bürger zur abgabe zwingen nicht ein unternehmen.

das die preise unteranderem sinken für strom ist auch klar denn die energiekonzerne müssten sich auch der konkurenz stellen denn die könnte dann entsprechend eine andere möglichkeit zur energiegewinnung presentieren. evtl. billiger und auch umweltfreundlicher. dadurch das die politik aber befreundet ist mit den konzernbosen der 4 großen energieherstellern verzerrt er den markt und schaft und schützt diese monopole auch noch. aus dem grund zahlt der steuerzahler alles und muss auch noch dabei evtl. krank werden. krebs ist ja als volkskrankheit auf dem guten wege. liegt sicherlich nicht nur an den energiekonzernen. aber diese tragen ihren teil sicherlich dazu bei.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> nein würde der steuerzahler nicht. leider falsch. nur der staat kann den bürger zur abgabe zwingen nicht ein unternehmen.



Die Energiekonzerne müssten eigentlich die Stromtrassen in den Süden Deutschland übernehmen, schließlich betreiben sie ja die Offshiore Windkraftwerke.
Machen sie aber nicht, die warten darauf, dass der Staat die Kosten übernimmt, ergo der Steuerzahler.
Und am Ende hauen die Energiekonzerne dann eine extra Vergütung auf den Strompreis drauf.


----------



## turkmannZZZ (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Energiekonzerne müssten eigentlich die Stromtrassen in den Süden Deutschland übernehmen, schließlich betreiben sie ja die Offshiore Windkraftwerke.
> Machen sie aber nicht, die warten darauf, dass der Staat die Kosten übernimmt, ergo der Steuerzahler.
> Und am Ende hauen die Energiekonzerne dann eine extra Vergütung auf den Strompreis drauf.



absolut richtig. und was ist die ursache das das passiert? fangfrage!?!

die müssten so ziemlich alle stromtrassen finanziel selber stemmen und der steuerzahler muss und darf nix zahlen über steuern. sowas nennt sich investition 

im übrigen warten die stromkonzerne nicht das der steuerzahler die die kosten für etwas übernehmen. solche deals werden hinter verschlossenen türen verabschiedet zwischen politik und konzernbossen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Tja, was erwartest du, wenn ein Politiker nach seiner Tätigkeit als Minister oder Staatssekretär macht?
Wieder arbeiten gehen?
Nein, nein. 
Der hat im Laufe seiner Amtszeit genug Kontakte geknüpft, wo er als Berater unterkommen kann.

Denk nur an Dirk Niebüll. Der ist heute Lobbyist für die Rüstungsindustrie.
Dabei kann der gar nichts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Energiekonzerne müssten eigentlich die Stromtrassen in den Süden Deutschland übernehmen....


Nein laut EEG ist dafür natürlich der Netzbetreiber zuständig, wer denn sonst?


----------



## turkmannZZZ (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

fausregel: alle politiker können nix. außer steuergeld verballern und über andere bestimmen. leider realität. zumindest solange sie im amt sind 

jemand hat mal gesagt. ohne amt kommt der verstand.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein laut EEG ist dafür natürlich der Netzbetreiber zuständig, wer denn sonst?



Und wer ist das?


----------



## Cleriker (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Der Dummbeutel der zuerst nachgibt und die Trasse baut?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Du und einige andere hier meinen immer wieder es gäbe so viele und es würden erschreckend viel mehr werden. Wo nehmt ihr diese Informationen her?



Beobachtung. Wenn Parteien, die derartige Thesen vertreten, in deutsche Parlamente einziehen, wenn Präsidentschaftskandidaten mit realistischen Siegchancen in der mächtigsten Nation der Erde solche Thesen vertreten, wenn Massenmedien solchen Märchen erheblichen Raum einräumen, wenn man keine einzige Online-Diskussion zum Thema führen kann, ohne dass 30-70% der Kommentare diese Lügen vertreten, dann ist das ZU VIEL.
Man stelle sich vor, z.B. Holocaustleugner hätten eine derartige Präsenz. (und nein, dass ist kein unangemessener Vergleich, denn beide Gruppen lehnen wissenschaftlich gesicherte Fakten mit der Begründung ab, alle Wissenschaftler, Institutionen, etc. hätten sich verschworen.)

"Der AFDler" im einzelnen hat damit übrigens nichts zu tun. Das Problem der Desinformation geht weit, weit über die AFD hinaus und ist deutlich älter als diese.



> Da Ohr euch eurer Sache aber sicher zu sein scheint, könnt ihr mir mal die entsprechenden Fachbücher zukommen lassen? Denn einer eurer Kritikpunkte ist ja deren mangelndes Fachwissen. Demnach könnt ihr sie ja unmöglich nur anhand eurer persönlichen Wahrnehmung beurteilen. Das wäre nichts anderes als heuchlerisch.



Zur Klimaforschung? Wie viele Fachbücher hättest du den gerne oder tuts für den Anfang etwas auch etwas zusammenfassendes und mit allgemein verständlicher Einleitung versehenes, wie z.B. ein paar IPCC-Berichte?



> Beim Thema VTler stellt sich mir auch die Frage: Warum sollte sich ein Mensch einfach so derartiges ausdenken? Von Psychologie habe ich keine Ahnung.



Ich auch nicht und ich kann auch nur den Kopf schütteln. Von anderen Beobachtungen in meinen persönlichen Umfeld könnte ich aber ein paar Tendenzen ableiten:
- Die Leute haben keinen Bock, komplexe wissenschaftliche Zusammenhänge zu durchdenken
- Die Leute wollen für alles einen Schuldigen
- Die Leute sehen sich sehr gern als irgend eine Form elitärer Minderheit
- Die Leute gestehen sehr ungern eigene Fehler, insbesondere eigenes Unwissen ein

Verschwörungstheorien befriedigen alle vier Aspekte, in dem sie eine für den letzten Deppen verständliche, keine Vorkenntnisse vorraussetzende (im Gegenteil, die sind hochgradig hinderlich), einer bestimmten, kleinen Personengruppe die Schuld zuweisendes Märchen verbreiten, als dessen Vertreter sich der VTler dann besonders weise fühlen darf.

Das erklärt allerdings nur die große Masse der Mitläufer. Was ich echt nicht verstehe sind diejenigen, die wieder besseren Wissens solche Theorien und vermeintliche "Beweise" in die Welt setzen. Bei der Klimawandel-Verleugnung kann man das in einigen Fällen über finanzstarke Interessensgruppen erklären, aber zum Beispiel bei 9/11? Wir hatten hier mal ein schönes truther-Video verlinkt, in dem unter anderem Szenen aus einem NACA-Flugzeugcrashtest verwendet wurden um zu zeigen, dass selbst ein läppischer Telegrafenmast wie Butter durch einen Flugzeugflügel geht und keinerlei Schaden nimmt. Dieses Video zeigte mehrfach den Anfang der Sequenz (iirc sogar in Zeitaufnahme), wie sich die Flügelvorderkante geradezu vor dem Mast zerbröselt - aber der Youtube-Truther hat jedesmal einen Frame weggeschnitten, bevor der Holm am Mast ankam und den wie ein Streichholz wegknickte. Da wurde also ganz bewusst Bildmaterial umgeschnitten, um eine Lüge (vermeintlich) zu untermauern. Wieso? Ich versteh ich es echt nicht. Aber ich weiß, wie viel Stress von Leuten ausgehen kann (und seien es nur für Moderatoren, die dann in Foren mit sowas konfrontiert werden  ), die genau so etwas dann glauben. Und ich weiß auch, dass derartige Leute eine sachliche Diskussion über derartige Themen unmöglich machen können, was bei großflächigen Auftreten ein echtes Problem für jede Demokratie ist.

Dieser Thread ist übrigens symptomatisch dafür: Eigentlich sollten sich naturwissenschaftlich interessierte Bürger darüber unterhalten, wie weit der Wandel schon fortgeschritten ist, wie schnell weitere Änderungen zu erwarten sind und wie man am besten darauf reagiert. Aber die einzige "Diskussion", die hier seit Jahren möglich ist, lautet "LÜGE!!!" "hast du überhaupt irgend eine Ahnung?" "!!!LÜGE!!!LÜGE!!!LÜGE!!!".



> Was hat beispielsweise ein deutscher davon, zu denken 9/11 könnte tatsächlich von der CIA oder ähnlichem geplant worden sein? Hier wurde gesagt sie machen es sich einfach, da sie niemandem trauen. Das finde ich allerdings alles andere als einfach. Zu sagen: "Auf Tele 5 sagen sie es waren arme irre, die einfach so mal in ein Hochhaus fliegen wollten, also ist das auch so", empfinde ich da als den leichteren Weg. Für mich ist "leichter machen" also schonmal kein Grund für VTler (wie ihr sie nennt). Es muss also was anderes sein. Nur was? Ihr scheint das zu wissen, ich eindeutig nicht.



Die meisten 9/11-truther gehen nicht über den motivationsbedingten, potentiellen Täterkreis und auch nicht über die Sicherheitslage im Flugverkehr, die es "armen Irren" (die weder arm noch im allgemeinen Sinne irr waren) unmöglich machen würden, so etwas durchzuführen. Der Eckpunkt ist meistens "Häuser können nicht einfach so einstürzen", "Flugzeuge sind viel zu weich", "Stahl schmilzt erst bei ...", "Das eine Haus war komplett unbeschädigt" und -so der Grundgedanke der alternativ vorgebrachten Geschichten- "Sprengstoff kann all das und der CIA kann überall Sprengstoff legen". Letzteres ist ja nicht einmal falsch, aber es ist eben ein "sich einfach machen": Anstatt sich über Baustatik, Flugzeugbau oder Metallurgie zu informieren (oder zumindest zuzugeben, dass man von allen drei Dingen nichts versteht), beruft man sich auf das "Wissen" über Sprengstoffe und Geheimdienste, dass man aus Hollywoodfilmen hat. Und dann pickt macht man es sich noch einmal einfach und pickt ein bereits bestehendes Feindbild heraus, dem man die Schuld zuweist. (Oder hat schon mal jemand einen Truther gesehen, der dem chinesischen, dem iranischen oder dem australischen Geheimdienst die Schuld an 9/11 gibt? Ich nicht. Es muss immer ein Inside-Job gewesen sein, obwohl bei einem nicht-Job naturgemäß 0 Indizien für den Täter vorliegen und es somit wortwörtlich jeder mit gleicher Wahrscheinlichkeit gewesen sein könnte - es sei denn, man schließt alle bis auf einen aufgrund eigener, sachbezugsloser Vorurteile aus...)



> Beim Thema Klimawandel sehe ich folgende Fraktionen:
> - die welche die Einwirkung des Menschen leugnen (winzig)
> - die welche meinen dass der Mensch nur einen unbedeutenden Teil dazu beiträgt (schon deutlich mehr, aber dennoch die Minderheit)
> - und jene, welche die auch offizielle Aussage unterstützen, die auch seit Jahren als einzig richtig angeführt wird.



Du vergisst diejenigen, die die Existenz des Wandels leugnen (alles andere als klein) und auch die Leugner eines anthropogenen Anteils sind zwar in Deutschland eine Minderheit (ich würde aber nicht wetten, dass es auch nur <20% derjenigen sind, die irgend eine Form von Eigeniniative zu dem zeigen oder/und dieses z.B. in Wahlentscheidungen einfließen lassen.), aber global sieht das ganz anders aus. In den USA glaubt z.B. nur rund die Hälfte der Bevölkerung an einen anthropogenen Klimawandel - und den meisten davon dürfte es trotzdem egal sein, wenn ich mir die Konsum- und politische Entwicklung so anschaue.
Where in the World Is Climate Change Denial Most Prevalent? - NYTimes.com



> Ich stehe zwischen Fraktion zwei und drei. An drei ist viel dran und nachweisbar, Wird mMn aber viel zu sehr gehypt. Also sich zu sehr darauf konzentriert/gestürzt. Schmerzende Pole durch Wärme und dadurch Anstieg des Meeresspiegel, check.
> Als ich letzten Winter Bäume gefällt habe und gespalten, habe ich immer so 50-60 cm dicke Bäume in 50 cm Scheiben gesagt. Beim spalten, lief da richtig viel Wasser raus. Bei manchen Bäumen floss das nur so. Mit dem was aus manch einem Baum kommt, könnte man duschen. Dazu braucht ein normaler Laubbaum wie z.B. eine Birke, bis zu 100 Liter Wasser pro Tag. Jetzt stelle man sich noch einen ganzen Wald vor und jetzt z.B. den Amazonas mit diesen Urwaldriesen und diesen immensen Flächen, die da täglich abgeholzt werden. Alle Urwälder dieser Erde. Täglich werden 550 Millionen Quadratmeter Regenwald gefällt! Da kommen einfach mal wild ins Blaue geschätzt, täglich tausende Schwimmbecken voll Wasser raus. An 365 Tagen im Jahr, Seit bald hundert Jahren. Das sind unglaubliche Mengen. Dann speichert so ein Baum aber Wasser in seinen Zellen, den Blättern und Gibt es an die Luft ab. Es ist also noch mehr Wasser vorhanden, nur in anderer Form unterwegs. Dieses Wasser war früher so gebunden, wo aber keine Bäume mehr sind... es fließt also zurück ins Meer. Bei diesen Mengen kann ich mir durchaus einen messbaren Anstieg des Meeresspiegel vorstellen.



Ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber du hast NULL Gefühl für die Dimensionen, von denen wir hier reden. Nur als ganz einfache Überlegung:
- Kennst du irgend einen Wald, in dem die Bäume so dicht stehen, dass sie auf der gleichen Fläche nicht auch entspannt liegen könnten? Normalerweise (guck dir Bilder von Sturmschäden an) ist selbst in einem sehr dichten Wald nicht einmal genug Holz, um den Boden mit einer 1/10 Stammdicken Schicht zu bedecken.
- Obwohl da "richtig viel Wasser" rauslief, hattest du vermutlich am Ende viel mehr Holz als Wasser übrig. Die meisten Arten haben fällfrisch <50% Wassergehalt.
- Die Meeresoberflächen der Erde sind circa dreimal so groß, wie die Landflächen
- Die Landflächen sind circa zu einem Drittel bewaldet.
Das heißt, wenn man alles aufrechnet, würde das Wasser IN ALLEN BÄUMEN DER GESAMTEN WELT gerade einmal reichen, um den Meeresspiegel um 1/3*1/3*1/2*1/10 des durchschnittlichen Stammdurchmessers ansteigen zu lassen. Geht man einem halben Meter durchschnittlichen Stammdurchmesser aus (was für sehr viele Nadelhölzer, aber auch Birken, Weiden,... schon ein recht ordentliches Alter bedeuten würde), sind das 3 mm. Wie gesagt: Wenn man alle Bäume fällen würde. Und davon sind wir glücklicherweise doch noch sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr weit entfernt.
Von einem Meeresspiegelanstieg von 3000 mm aber nicht 



> Die Gegner der offiziellen Klimawandeltheorie meinen ja oft, dass das CO2 der Industrie viel mehr Auswirkungen hat als das unserer Autos und dies nur Schikane sei. Das hat mich erst auf den folgenden Gedanken gebracht: Globale Erwärmung durch andere Faktoren wie Atomwaffentests. Ich habe bisher keine genauen Daten dazu gefunden wie viel Wärmeenergie so eine Explosion volumenbezogen freisetzt. Bei über 100 Millionen Kelvin kann man sich aber leicht ausmalen, dass das nicht ohne Folgen bleibt. Schon gar nicht bei bisher 2056 Tests weltweit.



Erneut: Du hast keine Ahnung von den Dimensionen. Guck dir mal an, wie winzig Atombomben im Vergleich zu z.B. Atomreaktoren sind. Und es wurden weltweit schon 10000de Reaktorfüllungen an Kernbrennstoffen in Wärmeenergie verwandelt. Nicht so spektakulär, aber der Heizeffekt pro Ausgangsmaterial ist der gleiche.



> Interessanter Weise finde ich diese Umstände auch nicht in den üblichen Diskussionen und Berichten zum Thema Klimawandel. Das stört mich immens.



Ich hoffe, obige Darlegungen haben deutlich gemacht, warum sie niemand erwähnenswert findet 
(Und genau dafür sind derartige Diskussionen gut - wenn man es denn schafft, sie soweit zu bringen und nicht bei "alles Lüge" hängenbleibt, weil irgend jemand das sehr, sehr laut schreit)



> Wie kann es sein dass man sagt, dass wenn unsere Autos nur noch die Hälfte verbrauchen dürfen, damit die Temperaturen um zwei Grad weniger fallen und der Spiegel einen Zentimeter weniger in dieser Zeit ansteigt, auf der anderen Seite aber etliche Millionen Kubikmeter Wasser aus biologischen Speichern ins Meer gekippt werden und 2056 Atombomben die die Luft zum brennen bringen aber nicht mal erwähnt werden?



Warum man den zweiten Teil nicht zu sagen braucht, steht oben, aber zum ersten:
Der ist genauso falsch. Wenn eine realistische Chance auf 2 K haben wollen, dann müssen wir bis Mitte des Jahrhundert die CO2-Emissionen auf 1/3 senken. Und zwar komplett - Autos, LKWs, Strom, Heizung, Industrieprozesse, Landnutzung (sehr wichtiger Faktor), Luftverkehr, Schiffe, ... . Und zwar nicht jeweils "unsere". Sondern alle. Weltweit. Und nochmal 20 Jahre später brauchen wir NULL Emissionen. Wiederum gilt: Weltweit.
Und da wir für viele Industrieprozesse, aber auch für den heute üblichen globalen Verkehr keine absehbare Möglichkeiten haben, den Verbrauch so stark zu senken, und weil diverse Entwicklungsländer sich nicht ganz zu unrecht weigern, in der Steinzeit zu bleiben, müssen andere Verbraucher diese Ziel weitaus früher erreichen um den Gesamtschnitt zu halten. Für deutsche Autos wäre 0 g CO2 bis 2040 das Minimum, was man fordern muss - unter der Bedingung, dass die Stromversorgung ihren (leichter zu erreichenden) Teil schon wesentlich früher beiträgt.

Von dem, was getan werden müsste, sind wir passend zu Merkels Lippenbekentnissen also meilenweit entfernt.



> Stellt euch mal vor ich möchte ein Buch darüber schreiben, dass alle Verlage Korrupt seien und die Verleger allesamt Heuchler. Wie stelle ich das an? Soll ich es einfach einem Verlag schicken? Denkt ihr das würde jemand drucken? Wohl kaum.



Klingt nach einer echten Herausforderung für Kopp 
Als Vergleich hinkt es aber, denn du machst eine Aussage über jemanden, dessen Kooperation du gerne hättest. Und diese Aussage ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch noch falsch und definitiv unzureichend belegt. Wir reden hier global sicherlich von einer sechstelligen Zahl an Verlagen und es müsste nicht nur jeder einzelne Korrupt sein, sondern du müsstest auch noch jeden einzelnen darauf überprüft haben - was praktisch unmöglich ist.
(Trotzdem würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn du zahlreiche Verlage finden würdest, die das drucken, wenn es gut geschrieben ist. Geld ist geld. Microsoft hat für Windows 7 auch damit geworben, dass Windows XP unsicher ist )




> Mit Studien verhält es sich ebenso. Mittel dafür gibt's nur wenn auch das heraus kommt, was der Geldgeber lesen möchte, beziehungsweise wenn es wahrscheinlich ist. Unterstützer dir das Gegenteil zu finden durfte sich als schwierig erweisen. Denkt ihr jemand der einen Doktortitel erwerben möchte riskiert diesen mit so einem Thema? Mit etwas das niemand hören möchte? Nein. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass gegenteilige Theorien zu echten Fakten werden ist also schon deutlich geringer als welche die im Takt mitschwimmen.



In der staatlich finanzierten Grundlagenforschung ist in der Regel das genaue Gegenteil der Fall. Finanziert wird, dass sich jemand mit einer Fragestellung beschäftigt (kein Wissenschaftler schreibt in seinen Antrag, was für ein Ergebnis er erwartet, also könnte man gar nicht nach "sucht nach der gewünschten Antwort" selektieren) und die mit Abstand besten Chancen auf eine Bewilligung ihrer Anträge haben Leute, die viel beachtete Studien veröffentlicht haben - und die mit Abstand meistbeachtesten Studien sind natürlich diejenigen, die allen anderen widersprechen und das belegen können. Jeder Wissenschaftler träumt davon, so etwas wie E=mc² zu finden und ein altes Weltbild vom Tisch zu fegen. Das geht soweit, dass es z.B. in der Genetik und Klonforschung in den letzten Jahren mehrere große Skandale gab, wo Wissenschaftler über bis dato für unmöglich gehaltene Experimenterfolge berichtet haben - die sich aber bei Reproduktionsversuchen auch als immer noch unmöglich bestätigten...

Wo das von dir angesprochene eingeschränkt zutrifft, sind wirtschaftsfinanzierte Studien. Da gab es gerade im Bereich Klimawandel lange Zeit eine erstaunliche Kolleration zwischen "Universität wird von Ölkonzernen bezuschusst" und "Universität findet schon wieder keinerlei Hinweise auf anthropogenen Einfluss". Aber selbst hier wird meist nicht das Ergebnis gefälscht, sondern der Auftraggeber hält schlicht seinen Finger auf Ergebnisse, die nicht passen: Ungewünschte Studien werden nicht veröffentlicht und Studien, die kein klare Ergebnis finden konnten (aus methodischen Gründen, nicht weil da kein Effekt gab) gibt es immer genug.
Noch berühmter sind die Krebsstudien der amerikanischen Tabakfirmen in den 70er Jahren.



> Ich merke gerade dass ich angst davor habe dass irgendein Holzkopf erst gar keine Lust hat sich darüber mal Gedanken zu machen und ich auch gleich dieses tolle Bild mit dem Alu bekomme. So weit ist es schon gekommen. Wenn man in einem Diskussionsforum derartiges befürchten muss. Solltet ihr so denken, bitte versucht wenigstens zwei oder drei Sätze dazu zu formulieren, damit ich verstehe was genau so falsch ist. Danke.



Ich denke, "zwei drei Sätze" habe ich erfüllt 
Bin gespannt, wie viele meine Wall of Text auch wirklich lesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Sorry für Doppelpost, aber die letzte Wall of Text wollte ich erstmal abgesendet haben, nicht dass zwischendruch der Rechner abstürzt. Außerdem sind die Beiträge auch thematisch recht gut getrennt. Sollte ein Mod vorbeikommen, kann er gern beide Hälften zusammenführen und diese Zeilen hier löschen.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Hunger könnte man durch Gentechnik erstmal bekämpfen,



Nö. So große Ertragssteigerungen hat man da bislang nicht beobachtet, insbesondere wenn man es langfristig beobachtet 



> Genau wie Armut



Die kann man mit Genetik erst recht nicht beseitigen 



> Für meinen Geschmack ist Atomenergie die beste Option im Klimaschutz und wenn wir so viel Arbeit und Kapital da einen stecken würden, wären wir sicherlich in absehbarer Zeit auch in der Lage mit dem Müll umzugehen. Flüssigsalzreaktoren z.B. zeigen Potential auf.



Wir stecken da jetzt seit über 70 Jahren wirklich sehr, sehr, sehr viel Geld rein. Und alles, was dabei rumgekommen ist, sind ein paar Ideen auf dem Reißbrett, die vielleicht mit etwas Glück viel besser sind, als die letzten vier Generationen von Ideen, die in der Realität alle nur ein winziger Fortschritt waren. Erneuerbare haben im Vergleich dazu binnen weniger Jahre eine enorme Entwicklung durchgemacht und wir haben sehr klare Vorstellungen davon, wie wir dieses Tempo die nächsten Jahrzehnte fortführen könnten - wenn denn da mal die Summen reingesteckt würden, die bislang in der Atomindustrie versickern...




Cleriker schrieb:


> Was genau ist den "unser Lebensraum"? Die Stelle wo du gerade sitzt, Deutschland, Europa, oder ein Fleck wo man am Leben bleibt? Säuft eine Stelle ab, wird wo anders aus trockenem Boden fruchtbarer. Dann geht man halt dahin.



Um nicht immer mit langen Ausführungen zu antworten, hier eine Frage deren Antwort du kennen müsstest, wenn du so einen Vorschlag tatsächlich als Argument führen möchtest:
Wie lange dauert es unter optimalen Bedingungen, bis sich in einer Wüste (alle anderen Bereiche sind ja besiedelt) eine Humusschicht von der auf deutschen Äckern üblichen Dicke gebildet hat?




turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> der kommunismus ist defacto erfundener bullshit.



Was auch immer diese Zeilen sagen wollen....



> der kapitalismus ist mehr das freie handeln/tauschen miteinander ohne eine regulierung durch politik/staat. gennant durch freidenker des kapitalismus. der kapitalismus beschreibt die menschliche natur, wie der mensch tickt.



Der Kapitalismus beschreibt eine Abfolge von Handlungsmustern, die in einer Umgebung mit endlichen Ressourcen und längerfristigen Regenerationszyklen (also z.B. in einer Umgebung wie der "realen Welt") unweigerlich zur Auslöschung quasi aller führt, die ihn betreiben.

Mag sein, dass "die menschliche Natur" ist - aber eigentlich zeichnen sich Menschen vor allem dadurch aus, dass sie ihr gesamtes Handeln bewussst steuern können und so auch entgegen ihrer sogenannten "Natur" agieren könne und es wäre an dieser Stelle sehr im Interesse der Menschheit, wenn wir diese Fähigkeit mal nutzen würden.



> kapitalismus ist wohlstand.



Kapitalismus ist Konkurrenz, Unterdrückung und Ausbeutung. Er basiert ausdrücklich darauf, dass alle Gegner aller sind und ihre Gegner schlagen, wo sie nur können.
Das führt bei den Ausbeutern im Schnitt zu Wohlstand, ja. Aber das ist eine Minderheit.



> wir leben im sozialismus/kommunismus/faschismus/korporativismus und auch noch lobbyismus genannt oder vetternwirtschaft.



Ich weiß nicht, wo ihr wohnt (immer dieser plural majestis), aber ich wohne in Deutschland und die Mehrheit der restlichen Nutzer dieses Forums auch, als solltet ihr euch vielleicht etwas klarer ausdrücken...




Cleriker schrieb:


> InteressierterUser,
> du bist der Meinung besagte Rohstoffe gehören weltweit besteuert. Ich sehe nur nicht wie man das durchsetzen könnte. Wenn man sieht wie stockend es bei den Klimakonferenzen zugeht, oder selbst bei so alten Konflikten wie im nahen Osten, dann denke zumindest ich erstmal an Zwang. Nur wer sollte den auf wen ausüben?



Wirtschaftsstarke Staaten auf den Rest. Das klappt jedenfalls bei diversen anderen Fragen der internationalen Politik (z.B. Freihandel, Patentschutz auf Natur, das Recht von Konzern überall die Umwelt zu zerstören,...) ausgesprochen gut...
Zuvor müssen die Bevölkerungen wirtschaftsstarker Staaten entsprechenden Druck auf ihre Regierungen ausüben.
Also z.B. (insbesondere, da gibts wenige andere von gleichem Kaliber) die deutsche Bevölkerung...




> Deswegen deine Schlussfolgerung mit dem zügigen Verbrauch. Kann ich nachvollziehen. Dieser Plan setzt aber voraus, dass unser Klima so lange mitspielt. Sollten wie Kohle und Co nur so aus dem Fenster werfen, sagen wir mal die nächsten 30 Jahre, wie würde sich das in dieser Zeit auswirken? Gerade die Regionen die um die letzten sicheren Zentimeter bangen hätten wohl ein Problem mit dieser Strategie.



Die Strategie kann auf ganzer Linie nicht aufgehen. Ein schnelle Emission hat in der Summe genau die gleichen Auswirkungen, wie eine langsame - die Uhr fängt nur früher an zu ticken. Die einzige zeitliche Entschärfung wäre eine extrem langsame Emission (gestreckt über ein paar Jahrtausende könnte z.B. relativ viel CO2 als Carbonatgestein abgelagert werden). Und "alles verbrauchen" wäre eine enorme Katastrophe. Wir können es uns nicht einmal erlauben, die Hälfte der aktuell bekannten, erschließbaren Förderstätten in die Luft zu blasen (imho mit ein Grund dafür, dass die Ölförderstaaten trotz niedriger Preise ihre Förderung kaum noch drosseln. Die wissen genau, dass derjenige, der jetzt was im Boden lässt, dass nie wieder verkauft bekommt) - von unkonventioneller Förderung oder gar Methanhydrat ganz zu schweigen. Da würde man dann wahrscheinlich jenseits von +10 K in Bereiche kommen, in denen noch mehr CO2 sogar egal wäre, weil die Strahlungsabsorption sich dem Grenzwert annähert.



> Aus diesem Grund mein Vorschlag mit der Kernenergie. Energie möglichst günstig machen, Endlager (wirkliche) bereitstellen und mutiger günstigen Energie Wind und Wasserkraft ausbauen wo es geht. Wenn wir dann wirklich so weit sind, radikal alles an Kernkraft, sowie fossilen Energieträgern über Bord werfen und anfangen umzusiedeln. Drumherum kommen sie/wir eh nicht.



Solange du Energie günstig machst (und keine anderen Zwänge einführst), wird der Energieverbrauch drastisch steigen. Und das ist immer ein Problem, egal auf welche Energieform du wechseln möchtest. Und das Potential zur Verbrauchssteigerung ist enorm. Schon heute finden es die Leute toll, sich im Winter nicht in einen Raum begeben zu müssen, weil sie doch auch unter nem Heizpilz stehen können. Wenn Energie nichts kostet, warum dann das gleiche nicht im bequemen T-Shirt? Gebäudeisolierung ist schon heute in weiten Teilen der Welt kein Thema, weil mehr Klima bzw. Heizleistung viel billiger ist, als das Haus dicht zu machen. Etc.



> Was ich besonders gut fand an den letzten Seiten ist die Tatsache, dass sich alle einig zu sein scheinen, dass langfristiges Überleben nicht ohne ein umdenken im gesamten möglich ist. Also vom einzelnen unbedeutenden Wähler, bis zu den Regierungen der Welt. Ist eigentlich nur die Frage: Wenn wir das können, trotz unterschiedlicher Perspektiven, warum können es ausgerechnet die nicht, die die Fäden in der Hand halten?



Die Frage verkennt die Realität:
Wir halten die Fäden in der Hand und wir, als Gesamtbevölkerung, sind offensichtlich zu blöd zum umdenken. Kein Lobbyist der Welt könnte irgend etwas erreichen, wenn wir bei seiner Firma nicht einkaufen und ihm Politiker vor die Nase wählen, die sich explizit gegen die von ihm gewünschten Entscheidungen ausgesprochen haben. Solange wir die wählen, die allenfalls Symptome kaschieren und dass zum Teil auch nur versprechen und denjenigen unser Geld geben, die sich viel Mühe geben, das Gegenteil zu erreichen, solange wird "da oben" auch nicht umgesteuert - weil das auch niemand verlangt. Guck dir z.B. an, wie die Grünen bei der letzten Bundestagswahl auf die Schnauze geflogen sind, weil sie weniger Fleichkonsum (wichtiges Thema beim Klimaschutz), mehr Steuern für Reiche und weniger Geld für Atom- und Kohlekonzerne wollten (und eine absolut bescheurte Kampagne ). Das wollen die Wähler offensichtlich nicht. Extrem populär ist dagegen eine Partei, die wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse ablehnt und der Industrie weitere Möglichkeiten verschaffen will.

Jedes Volk kriegt die Politiker, die es verdient. (in einer Demokratie)
Traurig ists nur um die Minderheiten und um die Nachbarn (in dem Fall: anderen Bewohner des Planeten), die auch bekommen. 




Leob12 schrieb:


> Liege ich mit meiner (schlecht informierten) "Meinung" zum Thema Klimawandel völlig daneben?
> Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung dass der Mensch die Auswirkungen des Klimawandels nur verstärkt, und definitiv nicht verursacht. Die Erde befindet sich doch seit ein paar Jahrhunderten in einer "Warmphase", Interglaziale oder so, sprich die Temperatur wäre ohnehin gestiegen, nur steigt sie nun halt schneller.



Ja, du liegst fast völlig daneben. Zwar sind wir in einer Warmphase, aber die vergangen Zyklen bestanden eher in einer schnellen Aufheizung gefolgt von einem Plateu oder langsamer Abkühlung - das sollten wir jetzt haben. Beim anthropogenen Klimawandel geht es aber um eine viel kurzfristigere (aber leider nicht kleinere) Entwicklung, die sich definitiv nicht mit solchen Zyklen erklären lässt (sonst wäre das Ganze auch ein viel kleineres Problem).


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie viele meine Wall of Text auch wirklich lesen.



Das sind alle, die sich für das Thema interessieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie viele meine Wall of Text auch wirklich lesen.


Wollen wir eine Strichliste machen. Ich hoffe, du erwartest aber nicht, dass ich jeden Punkt kommentieren, mit vielem gehe ich einfach konform. Ich hatte ja schon auf die meisten Punkte ähnlich geantwortet, aber scheinbar liest niemand meine Beiträge. Zu lang, oder ...


----------



## turkmannZZZ (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Umweltschutz: Die CO2-Theorie ist nur geniale Propaganda - WELT


> Auf die Idee des menschengemachten Klimawandels baut die Politik eine preistreibende Energiepolitik auf. Dabei sind die Treibhaus-Thesen längst widerlegt.





> Die Ergebnisse der Forscher, die wissenschaftliche Arbeiten über die Auswirkungen der Sonne und der Strahlungen aus dem Weltall auf unser Klima beinhalten, aber werden weitgehend totgeschwiegen. Damit können die Politiker nichts anfangen. Das würde bedeuten, dass die Flut von Gesetzen, mit denen die Bürger zu immer neuen Abgaben und Steuern gezwungen werden, um die Welt zu retten, nicht mehr zu rechtfertigen wäre.
> 
> Weder Glühbirnenverbot noch die gigantischen Subventionen für die so genannte erneuerbare Energie würden einen Sinn machen. Statt mit Steuern den Klimawandel zu beeinflussen, müssten sie sich mit den Folgen des natürlichen Klimawandels beschäftigen.





> Wenn es um Weltuntergang geht, sind die Deutschen vorn


 klingt fast so als könne man die deutschen am besten verarschen. 

einfach nur krass sowas im mainstream zu lesen


----------



## MaxRink (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> Umweltschutz: Die CO2-Theorie ist nur geniale Propaganda - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welt, die Bild für Pseudointellektuelle.


Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@ruyven,
Ich denke mal jeder hier liest sie. Ich zumindest und danke dir für die Mühe. Ich lese grundsätzlich alle Beiträge hier. InteressierterUser, warum denkst du das? Weil kein Konter kommt? Könnte doch bedeuten, dass euer Inhalt gut war und die Leute erstmal grübeln und recherchieren. Wenn man einverstanden ist, braucht man ja auch nichts mehr sagen, oder?

Ich gebe ganz klar zu, dass ich gerade (nach sechs Tagen unterwegs und im Moment seit 22 Stunden wach) schlicht keine Lust habe mir am Handy mit tapatalk die Mühe zu machen. Damit ist es nämlich reichlich anstrengend solche Zitate zu bearbeiten und den Überblick zu behalten. Ich bin in etwa anderthalb Stunden zuhause, werde mich morgen mal meiner Familie widmen und demnach kaum Zeit hier investieren, also frühestens Montag Abend antworten. Wenn überhaupt. Denn wenn mir momentan eins wirklich fehlt, dann Zeit und Ruhe.
Ich wünsche euch (und mir) ein schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## blautemple (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> Umweltschutz: Die CO2-Theorie ist nur geniale Propaganda - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gibt die Gegenseite sich so viel Mühe und von dir kommt sowas. Ganz großes Kino 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> Umweltschutz: Die CO2-Theorie ist nur geniale Propaganda - WELT


Um mal die zwei wichtigsten Punkte daraus zu zitieren: 


> Meinung





> Von Günter Ederer


Zu der Person: Gunter Ederer – Wikipedia
Gunter Ederer – Lobbypedia

Dankeschön und Bittesehr.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Etwas anderes zitieren wo dieser Autor selbst keine Quellen nennt, welche die Thesen "widerlegen". Das nennt sich klassische Propaganda und derjenige der den Post hier geschrieben hat kritisiert sowas, fällt aber selbst darauf herein und glaubt es selbst. Netter Widerspruch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> .... und derjenige der den Post hier geschrieben hat kritisiert sowas, fällt aber selbst darauf herein und glaubt es selbst. Netter Widerspruch.


Und was sagt der Angesprochene selber dazu:


turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> klingt fast so als könne man die deutschen am besten verarschen.


Es scheint nur der übliche Fehler zu sein, den die _"Wir sind das Volk" _Truppe macht. 
Sie sind eben gerade nicht das Volk oder in diesem Kontext der gemeine Deutsche.
Der versteht nämlich sehr gut den Zusammenhang von CO2 und Erwärmung,

Warum steht denn Deutschland wirtschaftlich so gut da? Weil die SPD und Grünen
die Rahmenbedingungen schafften. Es war alles andere als eine soziale Politik, aber
der Aufschwung durch die EE war riesig. Hätte die Schwarzen nicht mit ständigem
Hin und Her die großen EVU in den Ruin getriben, sondern wäre bei verhandelten 
Verträgen zum langfristigen und planbaren Atomausstrig geblieben und hätte man
nicht aus Wahltaktischen Gründen die Solarindustrie defakto zerschlagen. sähe es
heute im Land noch besser aus.

Statt dessen wird auf grüne Politik eingeschlagen, die als letzten langfristig denken.
Komisch, dass selbst der grünen Vorschlag zum Verbot von Verbrennen inszwischen
ersthaft diskutiert wird.

Das ganze Thema Klimawandel ist wissenschaftlich weitestgehend gelöst. Aktuelle
erleben wir nur, was die Politik daraus macht. Das ist wie immer nicht das, was sich
Wissenschaftler wünschen würden.


----------



## ct5010 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Diskussion um den Klimawandel besteht ja meist leider nur aus den Positionen "Klimawandel gibt es, weil die Wissenschaftler das sagen" und "Irgendeiner will uns hinters Licht führen, weil *unklares Motiv einfüg*", was ich sehr schade finde. Ich selbst bin der Ansicht, dass die wissenschaftliche Methode die beste Methode ist, um die Wahrheit zu bestimmen und sehe auch keinen Grund, warum Wissenschaftler uns hinters Licht führen wollen. Trotzdem würde mich mal interessieren, wo man gute wissenschaftliche Papiere zum Klimawandel lesen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion um den Klimawandel besteht ja meist leider nur aus den Positionen "Klimawandel gibt es, weil die Wissenschaftler das sagen" und "Irgendeiner will uns hinters Licht führen, weil *unklares Motiv einfüg*", was ich sehr schade finde. Ich selbst bin der Ansicht, dass die wissenschaftliche Methode die beste Methode ist, um die Wahrheit zu bestimmen und sehe auch keinen Grund, warum Wissenschaftler uns hinters Licht führen wollen. Trotzdem würde mich mal interessieren, wo man gute wissenschaftliche Papiere zum Klimawandel lesen kann.


In jeder Bibliothek findet man tausende von Dissertationen zum Thema. Wenn Dir das zu mühsam ist, ist die Zusammenfassung im IPCC Bericht immer sinnvoll als Ausgangsbasis für eine umfassende Recherche:
de-IPCC:

Wenn Dich das Thema interessiert, plane viel Zeit ein. Es ist nicht trivial und die Physik dahinter schwer in drei Zeilen zu erklären, das erwarten aber viele der Leugner. Aktuell geht es weniger um den Klimawandel selber, als darum, was wir machen können, was wir machen sollten und was es kostet. Und dann mss man ein Optimum finden. Und daran scheitet es, weil den eigen die Inseln absaufen, andere dagegen kurz- und mittelfristig kaum Veränderungen bekommen.


----------



## ct5010 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hi, danke für den Link. Ich schau da mal rein, wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe. Die Physik und die Auswertung der Daten darf auch gerne etwas schwerer/komplexer sein, dann zahlt sich mein laufendes Physikstudium immerhin aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> @ruyven,
> Ich denke mal jeder hier liest sie. Ich zumindest und danke dir für die Mühe. Ich lese grundsätzlich alle Beiträge hier. InteressierterUser, warum denkst du das? Weil kein Konter kommt? Könnte doch bedeuten, dass euer Inhalt gut war und die Leute erstmal grübeln und recherchieren. Wenn man einverstanden ist, braucht man ja auch nichts mehr sagen, oder?



Wenn man jemandem zu 100% widerspricht freut man sich zumindest, irgend eine Reaktion zu erhalten ("gefällt mir" kann auch dafür genutzt werden). Ich denke, ich brauche dir nicht zu sagen, dass hier regelmäßig Typen aufkreuzen, die einige provokante Thesen in den Raum schmeißen und sich dann checkig lachen, weil irgend so ein Depp 1h in eine fundierte Antwort investiert 




ct5010 schrieb:


> Hi, danke für den Link. Ich schau da mal rein, wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe. Die Physik und die Auswertung der Daten darf auch gerne etwas schwerer/komplexer sein, dann zahlt sich mein laufendes Physikstudium immerhin aus.



Hey, nice. Warum hat mir niemand gesagt, dass im Synthesis Report noch die ganzen netten globalen Diagramme drin sind, die früher schon bei Gruppe 1 dabei standen und die ich seit Jahren vergeblich suche?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Hey, nice. Warum hat mir niemand gesagt, dass im Synthesis Report noch die ganzen netten globalen Diagramme drin sind, die früher schon bei Gruppe 1 dabei standen und die ich seit Jahren vergeblich suche?


Hallo ruyven_macaran,

im Synthesis Report sind ziemlich gute globale Diagramme enthalten. Vielleicht helfen Sie Dir. 
Wenn Du weitere Sachen suchst, frag einfach


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

"Der Analyst guckt sich die Fakten an und denkt sich dann die Geschichte dazu, der Fanatiker denkt sich die Geschichte aus und passt dann die Fakten zu dieser an."

So kann man diese elendigen Diskussionen auch beschreiben.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> "Der Analyst guckt sich die Fakten an und denkt sich dann die Geschichte dazu, der Fanatiker denkt sich die Geschichte aus und passt dann die Fakten zu dieser an."
> 
> So kann man diese elendigen Diskussionen auch beschreiben.



Ersetze Fakten durch Zahlen, mir widerstrebt es, dass ein Fanatiker Fakten bemüht. Er versucht lediglich, seine Zahlen/Geschichte/Ideologie als Fakt darzustellen, aber mehr nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hier mal wieder etwas zum Thema:
Vulkaneinfluss: Supervulkane und ihre Folgen fur das Klima
Sonstige:  Klimawandel und Erderwarmung


----------



## turkmannZZZ (2. November 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wetternews: Schneebedeckung auf Rekordhoch - Eis und Schnee breiten sich aus - WetterOnline


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das ist ein Wetterphänomen. Bedingt durch den Klimawandel.
Wird ja auch im Artikel erklärt.
Örtlich hast immer verstärkte Wetterphänomene. Daher ist das nichts Ungewöhnliches.


----------



## blautemple (3. November 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> Wetternews: Schneebedeckung auf Rekordhoch - Eis und Schnee breiten sich aus - WetterOnline



KlimaWANDEL, das bedeutet nicht das es schlagartig extrem warm wird


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und umgekehrt bedeuten Schnee und Eis auch nicht, dass es besonders kalt wäre. Für die Bildung reichen knapp unter 0 °C. In polaren Regionen kann die Temperatur also drastisch steigen und es ist immer noch kalt genug für Schnee und Eis. Und für "mehr Schnee" braucht es dann vor allem mehr Niederschlag (für den wärmere Meeresoberflächen ein guter Grund sind).

Um gleich noch ein zweites beliebtes Märchen der Wissenschaftsleugner anzusprechen:
"Mehr Eis" bedeutet übrigens auch nicht "Mehr Eis". Sehr gerne wird mit Eisflächen gerechnet ohne dabei die Dicke zu berücksichtigen - mehr Fläche kann aber durchaus mit weniger Masse einhergehen. Insbesondere es wärmer ist, wenn Eis und Schneeberge schlichtweg in sich zusammensacken.


----------



## Cleriker (3. November 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Jetzt aber mal halblang. Denkst du wirklich es gibt hier Leser, die den Unterschied zwischen Fläche und Volumen nicht kennen?


----------



## Gast20170724 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal halblang. Denkst du wirklich es gibt hier Leser, die den Unterschied zwischen Fläche und Volumen nicht kennen?


Die Leute gibt es hier bestimmt. Es sind hier schließlich nicht alle Leser volljährig, oder haben die Schule abgeschlossen, bzw. dort im Unterricht zugehört. Und dann gibt es noch die Leute die es schlicht einfach nicht wissen *wollen* (könnte nämlich zum Nachdenken anregen).Igitt, "denken"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> Wetternews: Schneebedeckung auf Rekordhoch - Eis und Schnee breiten sich aus - WetterOnline


Es wird wärmer, darum feuchter, darum gibt es in Kaltgebieten mehr Niederschlag.
Das ist eine in geringem Maße negative Rückkopplung, die in Klimamodellen
integriert ist, weil die Sonnenlichtrückstrahlung steigt.

Dagegen werden einige Trockenwüsten, z.B. die Sahelzone, ebenso feuchter, damit
grüner und nehmen mehr Sonnenlicht auf, weil Sand sehr gur reflektiert.

Aber schön wäre es, wenn Du zumindest einmal eine Ausage treffen würdest, was
Du hier, abgesehen von einer Störfunktion, überhaupt für Thesen vertrittst.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Denkst du wirklich es gibt hier Leser, die den  Unterschied zwischen Fläche und Volumen nicht kennen?


Ja, bei zur Zeit 2700 online aktiven Lesern ist das nicht auszschließen sondern mit
hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit stimmend.


----------



## Seeefe (3. November 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Mal ein vielleicht etwas banaler Denkansatz. Man möge einschreiten, wenn ich Schwachsinn schreibe, zumindest bis zum längeren Absatz 

Den anthropogenen Klimawandel gibt es nicht turkmannZZZ? 

Die Regenwälder dieser Erde haben einen sehr großen Einfluss auf unser Klima ----> Die Abholzung der Regenwälder nimmt seit Jahren zu ----> dadurch ändern sich die Auswirkungen der Regenwälder auf unser Klima 

Ohne den Menschen wäre heute wohl noch genau so viel Regenwald übrig, wie vor 200 Jahren. 



Allgemein dreht es sich in meinen Augen allerdings viel zu sehr nur um die Erderwärmung, Stichwort CO². 

Schaue ich mir die Welt an, sehe ich mittlerweile überall gravierende Folgen menschlichen Einwirkens auf unsere Umwelt, welche nicht mehr Rückgängig gemacht werden können. Diese haben erstmal rein gar nichts mit CO² zu tun, sehr wohl wirken sie sich aber auf die lebensnotwendigen Grundlagen von Millionen von Menschen aus. Schon heute haben wir Millionen Menschen, die auf der Flucht vor Umweltzerstörung sind. 

Da stellt sich mir doch die Frage - "Seinen Nährböden kann der Mensch irreparable Schäden zuführen, aber auf das Klima soll er keinen Einfluss nehmen können?" Widerspricht sich meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Adi1 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> "Der Analyst guckt sich die Fakten an und denkt sich dann die Geschichte dazu



Nö, Analysten sind Kaffeesatzleser 

Man sehe sich nur mal die Börsen-"Fach-Analysten" an 

Grundsätzlich glaube ich schon, dass der Klimawandel durch den Menschen beschleunigt wird

Ich kenne noch arschkalte Winter mit Massen an Schnee, ist aber schon sehr lange her


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2016)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal halblang. Denkst du wirklich es gibt hier Leser, die den Unterschied zwischen Fläche und Volumen nicht kennen?



Es gibt hier jedenfalls mehrere User, die zumindest lokale Ausdehnungen von Eisflächen in der Antarktis als ultimatives Wiederlegung der Klimaerwärmung gefeiert haben. Ob die mit banaler Geometrie überfordert sind oder bei dem Thema allgemein das Denken einstellen, kann ich nicht sagen ohne gegen 4.2 der Forenregeln zu verstoßen 




Seeefe schrieb:


> Allgemein dreht es sich in meinen Augen allerdings viel zu sehr nur um die Erderwärmung, Stichwort CO².
> 
> Schaue ich mir die Welt an, sehe ich mittlerweile überall gravierende Folgen menschlichen Einwirkens auf unsere Umwelt, welche nicht mehr Rückgängig gemacht werden können. Diese haben erstmal rein gar nichts mit CO² zu tun, sehr wohl wirken sie sich aber auf die lebensnotwendigen Grundlagen von Millionen von Menschen aus.



Da geht es dann aber nicht um Klimaschutz, sondern um Umweltschutz. Ökologisch hat das eine sehr wenig mit dem anderen zu tun (ökonomisch leider sehr viel - weil die spärlichen Investitionen in Klimaschutz als Vorwand genommen werden, um gar nichts mehr für die Umwelt zu machen), denn für die Umwelt ist das Klima ein um Größenordnungen kleines Problem als die direkten und chemischen Einwirken des Menschen. Umgekehrt sind die Folgen der Umweltzerstörung für die Menschen (insbesondere die in bereits industrialisierten Ländern) geringer, als die des Klimawandels, weswegen letzterer viel Aufmerksamkeit erfährt, während die Vernichtung von Lebensräumen weiterhin nur ein Thema für "Baumumarmer" ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hier mal wieder eine neu entdeckte Rückkopplung. Abschmelzendes kaltes Süßwasser in 
Grönland und der Antarktis verstärken die Abschmelzung von Gletzschern an der Unterseite:
Wie vor 15.000 Jahren: Forscher warnen vor Anstieg des Meeresspiegels um mehrere Meter

3m ist schon ein Wort. Das wäre viele Küstenstädte und küstennahe Landwirtschaft massiv betreffen.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Damit wäre doch die kompletten Niederlande unter Wasser^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Damit wäre doch die kompletten Niederlande unter Wasser^^


Wir können uns Deiche leisten, aber bei 3m wird es auch für Holland schwer. 
Es geht viel mehr um arme Länder. Bangladesch z.B. wäre "weg". 
Da geht es um 100 Millionen Menschen.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder eine neu entdeckte Rückkopplung. Abschmelzendes kaltes Süßwasser in
> Grönland und der Antarktis verstärken die Abschmelzung von Gletzschern an der Unterseite:
> Wie vor 15.000 Jahren: Forscher warnen vor Anstieg des Meeresspiegels um mehrere Meter
> 
> 3m ist schon ein Wort. Das wäre viele Küstenstädte und küstennahe Landwirtschaft massiv betreffen.


Wo steht denn da, was von neu? Ich glaube selbst hier im Forum wurde schon einmal erwähnt dass das Eis unterm Wasser schneller zurückgeht als über diesem. Sicher bin ich mir nicht. Physikalisch ist daran aber nichts neu mMn. Wäre das neu, wären damit auch alle bisherigen Klimamodelle für die Katz. 
Wie dem auch sei, ist dieser Artikel auch sicher etwas für die Gegner der aktuellen Klimapolitik. Immerhin können Sie argumentieren wo denn damals der CO2 Ausstoß gewesen sei und dass das sich wiederholende Rhythmen seien. In dem Artikel geht man von unbestimmten hunderten Jahren aus, was also alles bedeuten könnte. Nach Al Gore Sprachen viele von Eiszeiten alle 20.000 Jahre. Passt doch zusammen, oder? Diesen Artikel kann sich wirklich jeder so auslegen wie er möchte. 

Wie bereits erwähnt bin ich zwar der Meinung das Klima nach Möglichkeit nicht noch mehr zu belasten, aber auch der, dass man den Fokus lieber auf was wenn legt, statt auf den Kampf gegen die Zeit. Stellt euch mal vor in ein paar tausend Jahren erfahren unsere Nachfahren dass es halb leere Kontinente wie Afrika gab, fast leer Gebiete wie Sibirien und die Holländer mit aller Gewalt versucht haben das Meer aufzuhalten und wir über Abgase gestritten haben, obwohl wie hunderte bis tausende Jahre für eine Umsiedlung hatten. Die halten uns für genauso dämlich wie wir die Menschen im finsteren Mittelalter. Das Klima schonen, Ja. Die Welt erhalten, Ja. Dann aber bitte auch nicht verdrängen was sich nicht aufhalten lässt. Lieber darauf einstellen. Die Holländer fangen ja mit ihren schwimmenden Fabriken bereits an. Nur eben noch im zu kleinen Stil mMn. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wo steht denn da, was von neu?


Neu ist, dass man für einen bekannten Effekt historische Wirkungen belegt hat. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> ..... Immerhin können Sie argumentieren wo denn damals der CO2 Ausstoß gewesen sei...


Warum es die natürlichen Schwankungen der Eiszeiten gibt, ist gut erklärt, warum es jetzt wärmer wird, ist mit den Zyklen nicht zu erklären. Auch CO2 folgt natürlich einer Erwärmung und ist bei natürlicher Erwärmung durch Verlagerung der Erdbahn eine verstärkende Rückkopplung. Aktuell kommt aber das CO2 nicht wie sonst 1000 Jahre nach der Erwärmung langsam aus den Ozeanen, aktuell ist es vor der Erwärmung nachweislich durch menschenlichen Einfluss in der Atmosphäre ein initiiert eine Erwärmung mit in Folge vielen positiv Rückkoppelnden Effekten.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Erster Teil)
Ist doch völlig egal ob es in der Vergangenheit Belege gibt. Selbst wenn es das erste Mal so wäre, ändert das ja nichts an der Situation. Der Meeresspiegelwird steigen, früher oder später, aber er wird es.

Zweiter Teil)
Das musst du mir nicht erklären. Warte bis sich die passenden Leute zu Wort melden. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir können uns Deiche leisten, aber bei 3m wird es auch für Holland schwer.
> Es geht viel mehr um arme Länder. Bangladesch z.B. wäre "weg".
> Da geht es um 100 Millionen Menschen.



Shanghai wäre doch auch stark betroffen oder? In Japan sieht es mit Tokio auch nicht wirklich rosig aus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal ob es in der Vergangenheit Belege gibt. Selbst wenn es das erste Mal so wäre, ändert das ja nichts an der Situation. Der Meeresspiegelwird steigen, früher oder später, aber er wird es.


Die offene Frage ist wie viel und wie schnell. 1m in hundert Jahren wäre mit Deichbau zu schaffen, auch wenn es teuer wird. Alles was schneller ist, wird zum Problem.

Und ja, das Dir die Zusammenhänge klar sind, weiss ich, aber hier werden die entsprechenden _"Ich lasse mir meinen V8 nicht verbieten, ist doch alles Betrug" _User eh auftauchen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die offene Frage ist wie viel und wie schnell. 1m in hundert Jahren wäre mit Deichbau zu schaffen, auch wenn es teuer wird. Alles was schneller ist, wird zum Problem.



Was ist mit den Ecken auf der Welt, die keine Deiche haben?
Wie viele Menschen leben direkt an der Küste? 2 Milliarden?
Das wäre mal eine Flüchtlingswelle.


----------



## Gast20170724 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> 2 Milliarden?
> Das wäre mal eine Flüchtlingswelle.


So etwas darfst du nicht sagen, denn das würde bedeuten, dass gewisse Menschen in Entscheidungspositionen dazu gezwungen werden, langfristig zu denken.....


----------



## Leob12 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Ecken auf der Welt, die keine Deiche haben?
> Wie viele Menschen leben direkt an der Küste? 2 Milliarden?
> Das wäre mal eine Flüchtlingswelle.



Am stärksten wäre China betroffen wenn ich mich nicht täusche.  Da sind unmittelbar über 100 Mio Menschen betroffen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Shanghai wäre doch auch stark betroffen oder? In Japan sieht es mit Tokio auch nicht wirklich rosig aus.



Shanghai, Tokio, New York, Mumbai,................ . Wäre ich besser in Erdkunde, könnte ich jetzt eine sehr lange Liste aufstellen. Rund die Hälfte der Weltbevölkerung lebt und ein Großteil aller Metropolen liegt in Küstenregionen. Und das nicht weil die Aussicht aufs Meer so schon wäre, sondern weil man hier viel flaches (= leicht zu überflutendes) Land hat und weil man hier in der Vergangenheit handelsgünstig Hafenstädte anlegen konnte => Die wenigsten dieser Metropolen liegen in Gegenden mit Steilküste, sondern werden bei 3 m Meeresspiegelanstieg entweder direkt oder indirekt über Grundwasserspiegelanstieg und -versalzung, Rückstau in Flüssen (Deiche an der holländischen Küste? Soll man den Rhein da dann drüberpumpen oder lässt man die Badewanne vollaufen?) und Sturmfluten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen (Teile Hamburgs stehen schon jetzt regelmäßig unter Wasser, London muss immer häufiger die Themse zumachen,...).


----------



## Gast20170724 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Unter Flood Maps kann man sich angucken, welche Städte bei welchem Anstieg des Meerespiegels absaufen würden.

Bei 2 Meter Anstieg würde z.B. fast der gesamte Hamburger Bezirk Bergedorf überflutet werden. ...Das arme, schöne HH-Bergedorf...


----------



## Leob12 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Shanghai, Tokio, New York, Mumbai,................ . Wäre ich besser in Erdkunde, könnte ich jetzt eine sehr lange Liste aufstellen. Rund die Hälfte der Weltbevölkerung lebt und ein Großteil aller Metropolen liegt in Küstenregionen. Und das nicht weil die Aussicht aufs Meer so schon wäre, sondern weil man hier viel flaches (= leicht zu überflutendes) Land hat und weil man hier in der Vergangenheit handelsgünstig Hafenstädte anlegen konnte => Die wenigsten dieser Metropolen liegen in Gegenden mit Steilküste, sondern werden bei 3 m Meeresspiegelanstieg entweder direkt oder indirekt über Grundwasserspiegelanstieg und -versalzung, Rückstau in Flüssen (Deiche an der holländischen Küste? Soll man den Rhein da dann drüberpumpen oder lässt man die Badewanne vollaufen?) und Sturmfluten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen (Teile Hamburgs stehen schon jetzt regelmäßig unter Wasser, London muss immer häufiger die Themse zumachen,...).


Das war eher eine rhetorische Frage, da Shanghai alleine ja über 20 Mio Einwohner hat. Das ist etwa ein Viertel von Deutschland, alleine in einer Stadt. Da werden einem die Dimensionen erst klar, von denen wir hier reden.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Schanghai ist eine moderne Metropole. Da geht was.
Guck dir aber Bangladesch an. Der Golf von Bengalen ist ein riesen Flussdelta.
Wenn das überflutet, sind 150 Millionen Menschen mal so eben ohne Wohnung.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schanghai ist eine moderne Metropole. Da geht was.
> Guck dir aber Bangladesch an. Der Golf von Bengalen ist ein riesen Flussdelta.
> Wenn das überflutet, sind 150 Millionen Menschen mal so eben ohne Wohnung.



So leicht wird der komplette Golf nicht überflutet. 
Und selbst wenn Shanghai moderner sein soll, zumindest teilweise, sind es trotzdem 20 Mio Menschen die betroffen sind. Das ist nur eine Stadt.


----------



## LastManStanding (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Leute eins sag ich euch, es gab in den lezten Jahr-Millionen unzählige Warm/Kalt Perioden. Eiszeit, Trockenzeit,Eiszeit... und jetz ist bald(auserhalb unserer Zeitrechnung -Bald^^) wieder Trockenzeit.
Vor kurzem reichten die Eiskappen noch bis nach Mittel Europa. Und die Antarktis war ein Tropenwald.

Bloß nicht Falsch verstehen jetz:
Der Mensch wird es wohl beschleunigen das ist wohl so, aber genau genommen macht die Menscheitsgeschichte einen wie sagt man; "Fliegenschiss" aus.
Ich liebe die Natur vor allem die Ozeane diese Unglaublich geballt Kraft der Natur, und wir haben nichts Dagegen zu Setzen.
Und wir sollten Achsamer mit dem umgehen was wir durch Zufall bewohnen können.
Selbst wenn wir die gesammte Erde, Nuklear Verseuchen. Jeden Baum Roden, und das gesammte Wasser auf dem Planeten Ungenießbar machen.
Ein paar Tausend Jahre (was für die Zeitrechnung der Erde ein Witz ist), und die Natur hat ein paar neue Arten gemacht. Und ganze Kontinente wieder Bewaldet. Oder Sie ist ein kleiner Süßer Wüstenplanet.
Vorraussetzung wir sind weg, die Menschen.
Erddurchmesser fast 12.800 Km. 
Unser Sonensystem etwa 35.000.000.000Km, im Mittel.Plus der Gravitationsradius der Sonne.
Unsere Galaxie die Milchstraße hat geschätzt, mehrere hundert Milliaden Sterne wie die Sonne. Und wir können nich annährend die gesammte Galaxie sehen. 
Der Bereich den wir erkennen Können (14 Milliarden Jahre) dort gibt es etwa 100.000.000.000 Galaxien.

Und wir machen uns Gedanken über die Erde die sich selbst in Windeseile selbst heilt, wenn der Mensch finito ist.
Wir Zerstören nicht den Planeten wir machen ihn nur für unsere (und die der anderen Arten) Bedürfnisse Unlebenswert. Mehr nicht. Aber "Das" reicht den meisten schon^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Unter Flood Maps kann man sich angucken, welche Städte bei welchem Anstieg des Meerespiegels absaufen würden.



Nette Karte.
Wobei die noch ohne Rückstaueffekte, rein auf Basis von Höhenlinien erstellt worden zu sein scheint. (und auch die Höhenlinien können nicht ganz hinkommen, oder die haben Manhattan höher gelegt )




Leob12 schrieb:


> Das war eher eine rhetorische Frage, da Shanghai alleine ja über 20 Mio Einwohner hat. Das ist etwa ein Viertel von Deutschland, alleine in einer Stadt. Da werden einem die Dimensionen erst klar, von denen wir hier reden.



Nö, da werden einen die Dimensionen noch nicht annähernd klar. Wenn wir von 50 Prozent der Weltbevölkerung und den jeweils reichsten Gegenden in den meisten Staaten reden, dann reden wir auch von 50-75% der gesamten Infrastruktur der Menschheit, die vernichtet wird beziehungsweise an anderer Stelle neu entstehen muss. Zum Vergleich: Nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg waren in Deutschland circa 95% der Infrastruktur noch intakt und bei globalen Schäden gäbe es keine Marschall-Hilfe von außen. Die DDR hat ohen fremde Hilfe von außen locker 20 Jahre gebraucht, um alle Schäden zu beseitigen (und selbst dann waren z.B. viele Autobahnen nur im Ursprungszustand). 10 Mal mehr Schaden? 10 mal 45% stärker gesenkte Wirtschaftsleistung? Die Menschheit würde 400 Jahre brauchen, um wieder auf heutiges Niveau zu gelangen, wenn es nicht zu weiteren Schäden kommt und alle kooperieren.
Wie wahrscheinlich das ist, wenn 0,5-1 Milliarde Flüchtlinge (nicht vor dem Meeresspiegelanstieg, sondern auch aus neuen Dürreregionen mit Nahrungsmangel) unterwegs sind, kann man sich anhand der aktuellen Streitigkeiten um 0,0005-0,001 Milliarden Flüchtlinge vorstellen.

Mein Tip für 2300: Weniger als 100 Millionen Menschen weltweit werden den heute in Mitteleuropa üblichen Lebensstandard haben. Aber dafür konnten die Deutschen der 0er Jahre mit dem Cayenne Brötchen holen 




Lonemaster schrieb:


> Leute eins sag ich euch, es gab in den lezten Jahr-Millionen unzählige Warm/Kalt Perioden. Eiszeit, Trockenzeit,Eiszeit... und jetz ist bald(auserhalb unserer Zeitrechnung -Bald^^) wieder Trockenzeit.
> Vor kurzem reichten die Eiskappen noch bis nach Mittel Europa. Und die Antarktis war ein Tropenwald.



Dein "vor kurzem" ist 60 Millionen Jahre her und hat nichts mit klimatischen Zyklen, sondern mit Kontinentaldrift zu tun. Natürlich kann man auch die als zyklisch erachten, aber vielleicht sollte man Ereignisse, die einmal in der gesamten Geschichte der Wirbeltiere passiert sind, nicht als Grundlage für die Zukunftspläne nehmen.
Im gleichen Zeitraum sind dominante Spezies nämlich auch viele dutzend Male zugunsten anderer ausgestorben und wenn deine Planungen die restlose Vernichtung von _Homo sapiens_ als kleine Fußnote am Anfang enthalten, dann sind es keine Planungen für mich oder meine Nachkommen - sorry.



> Und wir machen uns Gedanken über die Erde die sich selbst in Windeseile selbst heilt, wenn der Mensch finito ist.



Eigentlich machen wir uns Gedanken über die Bedingungen, die unsere Zivilisation für ihre weitere Existenz braucht...


----------



## Leob12 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Leute eins sag ich euch, es gab in den lezten Jahr-Millionen unzählige Warm/Kalt Perioden. Eiszeit, Trockenzeit,Eiszeit... und jetz ist bald(auserhalb unserer Zeitrechnung -Bald^^) wieder Trockenzeit.
> Vor kurzem reichten die Eiskappen noch bis nach Mittel Europa. Und die Antarktis war ein Tropenwald.


Sag mir (ich will nicht für "uns" sprechen") mehr  



> aber genau genommen macht die Menscheitsgeschichte einen wie sagt man; "Fliegenschiss" aus.


In zeitlicher Relation gesehen ja, aber in der kurzen Zeit ist irrsinnig viel passiert, und einiges nicht zum Besseren.


----------



## LastManStanding (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dein "vor kurzem" ist 60 Millionen Jahre her und hat nichts mit klimatischen Zyklen, sondern mit Kontinentaldrift zu tun. Natürlich kann man auch die als zyklisch erachten, aber vielleicht sollte man Ereignisse, die einmal in der gesamten Geschichte der Wirbeltiere passiert sind, nicht als Grundlage für die Zukunftspläne nehmen.
> Im gleichen Zeitraum sind dominante Spezies nämlich auch viele dutzend Male zugunsten anderer ausgestorben und wenn deine Planungen die restlose Vernichtung von _Homo sapiens_ als kleine Fußnote am Anfang enthalten, dann sind es keine Planungen für mich oder meine Nachkommen - sorry.



Nich im ernst?guck mal an 60 Millionen.. wie die Zeit vergeht, was?
Ich dachte ich hätte das Geschrieben. Ich setze Voraus das wenn ich schreibe die Antarktis =Tropenwald das der Leser versteht das es sich um mehr als Klima handelt! Also, auch einschließlich Tektonischer Verschiebungen und Subduktionen! 
Oder wolltest du mir damit jetzt sagen Kalt/Warm Perioden im all-umfänglichen gäbe es nicht. Dann setz dich lieber noch mal mit der Einflussreichsten aller Grundkräfte auseinander. Gravitation die sogar die Zeit Beeinflusst.

Und auch der Mensch wird aussterben und das nicht erst in Millionen Jahren- Und das ist auch gut so. Der Mensch ist Selbssüchtig,Ekelhaft und Zerstörerisch. Und das nur weil er über sein eigenes "ich" hinaus denken kann.
Warum sollte mich Interessieren was in 100 Jahren ist wenn ich sterbe Nach dem Tot ist nichts, Weg, Tot, Hinüber, Vorbei. keine Englein in Wolken.
Weißt du Niemand weiß was dort draußen ist. Diese ungewissheit können wir nicht Verstehen, und deshalb nennen manche sie "GOTT"(ich nicht)
Das Menschliche dasein bedeutet nichts. Es ist einfach so! Wir sind nur ein Augenzwinkern dieses Planeten. Es kann Heute vorbei sein, oder erst Morgen!
Die einzige und unumgängliche Lösung, -und da gibt es keine Ausnahme- diesen Planeten so zu erhalten wie der Lauf der Dinge es vorgibt. Ist das Ende der Ära "Mensch".
Selbst bestimmte nich überwiegend Instinkt gesteuerte Lebewesen, sind nich vereinbar mit Natürlichen Abläufen. 
Würde der Mensch heut die Physikalischen Grundlegenden Gesetze beeinflussen können würde er es auch tun.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich machen wir uns Gedanken über die Bedingungen, die unsere Zivilisation für ihre weitere Existenz braucht...


Das ist ein Paradoxon. Allein unsere Art die Welt zu sehen, lässt sich schon nicht mit ihrem Verlauf Vereinbaren. Denk da mal drüber nach!



Leob12 schrieb:


> Sag mir (ich will nicht für "uns" sprechen") mehr
> In zeitlicher Relation gesehen ja, aber in der kurzen Zeit ist irrsinnig viel passiert, und einiges nicht zum Besseren.


 Ja du hast recht! Vom Menschlichen Standpunkt ist viel Passiert, aber nicht vom Evolutionären. da sind wir genau da wo wir vor 12.000 Jahren auch waren.Nur das wir jetz das Dschungel-Camp haben..
Was soll ich sagen?... Aso das ich ein Klugscheißerchen bin. Ich hab das als T-shirt wo bei anderen Zicke stehet steht bei mir Klugscheißer^^ Das hab ich, sehr Wohl bedacht geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Cleriker (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ist ja so nicht falsch. Nur was schließt du für dich selbst daraus? Lebst du als gäbe es kein Morgen? Fällst du zum Spaß Bäume, lässt deinen Müll fallen wo du gerade gehst und stehst? Was bedeutet diese Erkenntnis im jetzt für dich? 
Schau mal... Du wäschst dich doch sicherlich dann und wann mal. Gerade nach dem Gang aufs Örtchen, oder? Warum? Weil du nicht an morgen denkst und auf Krankheiten nichts gibst? Also denkst du schon an Morgen. Genau so verhält es sich mit der restlichen Umwelt auch. Warum unnötig Dinge zerstören, oder das unvermeidliche Ende beschleunigen, wenn du es auch noch etwas verlängern kannst? Um nichts anderes geht es. Wie gehe ich jetzt vor, um morgen vielleichtnoch einen Tag lang besser zu atmen, gesünder zu leben, mit anderen, die zuerst auf der Liste stehen. Du glaubst nicht an dein Morgen? Okay, ist ja nichts falsch daran. Anderen gegenüber die vielleicht Angst vor der Vergänglichkeit, oder nur Veränderung haben, ist das aber nicht fair/nett und allein deshalb solltest du mehr Wert darauf legen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> So leicht wird der komplette Golf nicht überflutet.
> Und selbst wenn Shanghai moderner sein soll, zumindest teilweise, sind es trotzdem 20 Mio Menschen die betroffen sind. Das ist nur eine Stadt.



Das ganze Land liegt nur wenige Meter über dem Meeresspiegel und wie ruyven schon sagte, wenn der Meeresspiegel steigt, kann das Wasser nicht mehr abfließen, es staut sich zurück und dann ist das Land unter Wasser. 
Guck dir doch schon den Rhein an, wenn der mal so richtig Hochwasser hat. Dann saufen tausende Häuser ab.



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Leute eins sag ich euch, es gab in den lezten Jahr-Millionen unzählige Warm/Kalt Perioden. Eiszeit, Trockenzeit,Eiszeit... und jetz ist bald(auserhalb unserer Zeitrechnung -Bald^^) wieder Trockenzeit.
> Vor kurzem reichten die Eiskappen noch bis nach Mittel Europa. Und die Antarktis war ein Tropenwald.



Die letzte große Eiszeit ist 30.000 Jahre her oder so, und wir befinden uns in immer noch in einer Eiszeit, aber Bohrungen aus der Antarktis bestätigen ja, dass die mittlere CO2 Belastung in der Atmosphäre noch nie so hoch war wie jetzt. Und neben CO2 kommt auch der Feinstaub dazu, den Autos, Häuser und Kraftwerke ausstoßen -- Rinder nicht. 
Wasserdampf ist zwar das weitaus stärkere Klimagas als CO2, aber Wasserdampf unterliegt einem viel stärkeren Zyklus -- wenns zuviel wird, regnet es einfach ab. CO2 bleibt dagegen in der Atmosphäre. wird kaum gebunden.
Die Fakten bieten ein deutliches Bild, das Dilemma ist ja, dass sich im Prinzip alle dagegen wehren was unternehmen zu wollen.
Ich muss da nur an Öttinger denken, den EU Hansel aus Schwaben.
Der hat letztens erklärt, dass er die Elektromobilität als Gefahrenquelle für Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland ansieht. Denn wenn alle mit einem Elektroauto herumfahren, braucht es keine Getriebe mehr von ZF oder Kolben von Mahle oder Einspritzsysteme von Bosch.
Da kommt wieder der Konservative durch, der möglichst nichts am Weltbild ändern will.
Was haben denn damals die Kutschenhersteller gesagt, als die Auto erfunden wurden? Die jobs in der Kutschenherstellungsindustrie gehen verloren? Verbietet die Autos?
Was war mit dem Luftreifen? Verbieten, weil sonst keiner mehr Holzräder kauft?
Internet verbieten, weil keiner mehr im örtlichen Buchladen einkauft?
Technologien verändern die Welt, man muss sich eben anpassen und wenn die deutsche Automobilindustrie nichts anders kann als groß und schwer zu bauen, geht sie eben unter und wird eingemottet. 
Ist dann eben so, es gibt auch wieder neue Jobs, die entstehen, wenn neue Technologien kommen.



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Bloß nicht Falsch verstehen jetz:
> Der Mensch wird es wohl beschleunigen das ist wohl so, aber genau genommen macht die Menscheitsgeschichte einen wie sagt man; "Fliegenschiss" aus.
> Ich liebe die Natur vor allem die Ozeane diese Unglaublich geballt Kraft der Natur, und wir haben nichts Dagegen zu Setzen.



Der Mensch ist aber das einzige Lebewesen auf der Erde, der seine Umwelt seinen Bedürfnissen anpasst, auch wenn er das Wetter oder die Ozeane nicht kontrollieren kann, so kontrolliert er viele andere Bereiche und er schafft es, Dinge aus der Erde in wenigen Jahren zu fördern, wofür die Erde Millionen Jahre gebraucht hat, um das zu erzeugen.



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Und wir machen uns Gedanken über die Erde die sich selbst in Windeseile selbst heilt, wenn der Mensch finito ist.
> Wir Zerstören nicht den Planeten wir machen ihn nur für unsere (und die der anderen Arten) Bedürfnisse Unlebenswert. Mehr nicht. Aber "Das" reicht den meisten schon^^



Ja, wir sollten uns Gedanken machen, denn nach aktuellem Wissensstand ist die Erde der einzige Planet im Universum, der in der Lage ist, Leben, wie wir es kennen, zu tragen.
wir haben keine zweite Erde um die Ecke, auf der wir ausweichen können und Terraforming der Venus oder des Mars sind unrealistisch mit unseren begrenzten Mitteln -- wir könnten aktuell nicht mal mehr Menschen zum Mond bringen.



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Und auch der Mensch wird aussterben und das nicht erst in Millionen Jahren- Und das ist auch gut so. Der Mensch ist Selbssüchtig,Ekelhaft und Zerstörerisch. Und das nur weil er über sein eigenes "ich" hinaus denken kann.
> Warum sollte mich Interessieren was in 100 Jahren ist wenn ich sterbe Nach dem Tot ist nichts, Weg, Tot, Hinüber, Vorbei. keine Englein in Wolken.
> Weißt du Niemand weiß was dort draußen ist. Diese ungewissheit können wir nicht Verstehen, und deshalb nennen manche sie "GOTT"(ich nicht)
> Das Menschliche dasein bedeutet nichts. Es ist einfach so! Wir sind nur ein Augenzwinkern dieses Planeten. Es kann Heute vorbei sein, oder erst Morgen!
> ...



Das Individuum spielt auch keine große Rolle. Die Art an sich ist es, die weiter existieren wird.
Seit 400 Millionen Jahren leben Schildkröten auf der Erde. Die Suppenschildkröte kommt jedes Jahr an den Strand, vergräbt dort seine Eier. Nach 30 Tagen schlüpfen die Nachkommen, alle auf einmal. Alle auf einmal rennen über den Strand zum Meer. Schon in den ersten Metern sterben 80% der Individuen, 19% in den ersten Wochen ihres Lebens, aber 1% wird erwachsen und kommt irgendwann wieder zurück an den Strand und vergräbt wieder Eier.
Seit 400 Millionen Jahren läuft das so. Die Art bleibt erhalten, das Individuum ist irrelevant.



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Würde der Mensch heut die Physikalischen Grundlegenden Gesetze beeinflussen können würde er es auch tun.



Na ja, ich bin sehr froh, dass die Schwerkraft so unfassbar viel, viel schwächer ist als die Elektromagnetische Kraft. 
Man stelle sich vor, wie das Universum aussähe, wenn die Gravitation deutlich stärker wäre als sie ist.


----------



## LastManStanding (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die letzte große Eiszeit ist 30.000 Jahre her oder so, und wir befinden uns in immer noch in einer Eiszeit, aber Bohrungen aus der Antarktis bestätigen ja, dass die mittlere CO2 Belastung in der Atmosphäre noch nie so hoch war wie jetzt. Und neben CO2 kommt auch der Feinstaub dazu, den Autos, Häuser und Kraftwerke ausstoßen -- Rinder nicht.
> Wasserdampf ist zwar das weitaus stärkere Klimagas als CO2, aber Wasserdampf unterliegt einem viel stärkeren Zyklus -- wenns zuviel wird, regnet es einfach ab. CO2 bleibt dagegen in der Atmosphäre. wird kaum gebunden.
> Die Fakten bieten ein deutliches Bild, das Dilemma ist ja, dass sich im Prinzip alle dagegen wehren was unternehmen zu wollen.
> Ich muss da nur an Öttinger denken, den EU Hansel aus Schwaben.
> ...


Der Punkt den ich meine ist, ich glaube nicht das der mensch bereit ist sich zu ändern und es auch nie sein wird.
Das es eine hohe CO² belastung gibt, und einen großen Teil tragen auch wir natürlich, Weiß ich!
Die Industrie lässt sich natürlich verändern auch wenn es Lobbyisten zuhauf gibt. Nur die Zeitspanne in der auch der letzte gemerkt hat das sich was ändern muss.. Diese wird unsere Befölkerung nicht überstehen.
(CO² kannst auch abregnen lassen, besser noch "schneien"^^ wenn´s dann Kalt genug wird in der nächsten Eiszeit Friert das doch aus der Luft wieder weg, und bindet sich im Eis^^. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist aber das einzige Lebewesen auf der Erde, der seine Umwelt seinen Bedürfnissen anpasst, auch wenn er das Wetter oder die Ozeane nicht kontrollieren kann, so kontrolliert er viele andere Bereiche und er schafft es, Dinge aus der Erde in wenigen Jahren zu fördern, wofür die Erde Millionen Jahre gebraucht hat, um das zu erzeugen.


Und das ist das Problem der mensch Verhält sich ehr wie ein Parasit als wie ein Bewohner.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, wir sollten uns Gedanken machen, denn nach aktuellem Wissensstand ist die Erde der einzige Planet im Universum, der in der Lage ist, Leben, wie wir es kennen, zu tragen.
> wir haben keine zweite Erde um die Ecke, auf der wir ausweichen können und Terraforming der Venus oder des Mars sind unrealistisch mit unseren begrenzten Mitteln -- wir könnten aktuell nicht mal mehr Menschen zum Mond bringen.


Ja deshalb gibt es auch nicht viel andere Option: Der Mensch verändert sich komplett in seiner Angehensweise. Oder er Rottet sich selbst aus. Der Planet wird sich locker erholen, der Mensch nur nicht so einfach.


Threshold schrieb:


> Das Individuum spielt auch keine große Rolle. Die Art an sich ist es, die weiter existieren wird.
> Seit 400 Millionen Jahren leben Schildkröten auf der Erde. Die Suppenschildkröte kommt jedes Jahr an den Strand, vergräbt dort seine Eier. Nach 30 Tagen schlüpfen die Nachkommen, alle auf einmal. Alle auf einmal rennen über den Strand zum Meer. Schon in den ersten Metern sterben 80% der Individuen, 19% in den ersten Wochen ihres Lebens, aber 1% wird erwachsen und kommt irgendwann wieder zurück an den Strand und vergräbt wieder Eier.
> Seit 400 Millionen Jahren läuft das so. Die Art bleibt erhalten, das Individuum ist irrelevant.


Korrekt


Na ja, ich bin sehr froh, dass die Schwerkraft so unfassbar viel, viel schwächer ist als die Elektromagnetische Kraft. 
Man stelle sich vor, wie das Universum aussähe, wenn die Gravitation deutlich stärker wäre als sie ist. [/QUOTE]
Sie agier ja auch anders. Hast` einerseits schon recht als Gesammtnis betrachtet. Aber nur durch ein Zusammenspiel wirken sie so wie wir es kennen wenn sich Masse Verbindet.
Schwerkraft bricht Licht(Energie) und verändert auch die Zeit beide agieren nicht "direkt" miteinander (Licht und Zeit u.a.) doch werden sie auf gleiche Art Beeinflusst. Elektromagnetismus Arbeitet ja auf eine andere weise 
Es ging ja nicht drum zu sagen es gibt nicht stärkeres. Es war ja direkt bezogen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na ja, seit Einsteins Relativitätstheorie wissen wir, dass Gravitation eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit ist und sie eben immer anziehend wird um man sie auch nicht abschirmen kann.
Und es gibt unzählige YouTube Videos, wo erklärt wird, wieso es Dinge, die schneller als das Licht sind und wieso Einstein ein Dummkopf ist und sowas.
Zum Schmunzeln. 

Das Dilemma in der Politik ist nun mal, dass sie sich nur für die nächsten 4 Jahre interessiert, bzw. sie sich nur alle 4 Jahre für den Wähler interessiert.
Daher kann da nie was bei rauskommen, was langfristig sinnvoll ist.
Das sieht man immer gut an den regelmäßigen Gesundheitsreformen und Arbeitsmarktreformen und was auch immer für Reformen.
Jeder Lobbyverband bringt sich da rein und will, dass bei ihm ja nichts gekürzt wird.
Jeder will Energie aus Offshorewindparks haben, aber niemand will bei sich Strommasten hinstellen oder Leitungen verlegen.
Alle wollen ein Endlager für den Atommüll haben, aber doch bitte nicht im eigenen Vorgarten.
Immer sind Gelder da, wenn bestimmte Branchen in Not sind, wie Abwrackprämie oder Bankenrettung aber Geld für modernere Schulen oder bessere Kindergärten ist nicht vorhanden.

Und wenn ich dann das Geschwafel von der Politiker Elite höre, kommt es mir manchmal -- oder eigentlich immer -- wie bei Wiederholungen von Weihnachtsfilmen zu Weihnachten. Jedes Jahr die gleiche Leier von gemeinsamen Lösungen, durchhalte und schaffen Parolen und dass natürlich immer die anderen Schuld sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> ...Der Mensch ist aber das einzige Lebewesen auf der Erde, der seine Umwelt seinen Bedürfnissen anpasst, auch wenn er das Wetter oder die Ozeane nicht kontrollieren kann,


Algen können das...
Klimaphanomene: Wie Algen Wetter machen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> ...das der Leser versteht das es sich um mehr als Klima handelt! ...



Entschuldige, dass ich davon ausgegangen bist, du würdest in einem Thread zum Thema "Klima" (genauer: Klima des Anthropozäns) über das Klima reden und nicht über etwas vollkommen anderes. In deinem Post stand leider auch nichts gegenteiliges, sondern nur Anspielungen, die regelmäßig von diversen Leuten als "Argument" in Diskussionen zum Klimawandel missbraucht werden.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wasserdampf ist zwar das weitaus stärkere Klimagas als CO2, aber Wasserdampf unterliegt einem viel stärkeren Zyklus -- wenns zuviel wird, regnet es einfach ab. CO2 bleibt dagegen in der Atmosphäre. wird kaum gebunden.



Nicht nur das: Ein relativ großer Teil des Treibhauspotentials von H2O ist zu großen Teilen realisiert. Wenn eine Spektralbereich zu 80% absorbiert wird, ist das halt eine große Menge - bedeutet aber auch, dass bei einer weiteren Verdoppelung der Konzentration nicht einmal ganz 10% = 1/8  dazu kommen würden. CO2 als solches ist schwächer, hat aber noch ordentlich Potential ehe Sättigungseffekte eine Rolle spielen und die Konzentration in der vorindustriellen Athmosphäre ist auch so niedrig, dass wir sie bereits jetzt fast verdoppelt haben und problemlos vervier- bis versechsfachen könnten. Verglichen damit ist der Einfluss von H2O beinahe konstant. (Afaik findet es auch nur deswegen Beachtung in der Modellierung, weil Wolken einen so großen Einfluss haben. Den Rest könnte man auch in einen einfachen Koeffizienten packen ohne dass daraus ein all zu großer Rechenfehler resultieren würde.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verglichen damit ist der Einfluss von H2O beinahe konstant


Dann vergleiche eine wolkenlose Nacht mit einer bewolkten und berichte, ob es wirklich keinen Einfluss mehr hat. Die Wasserdampfkonzentration liegt mitnichten im Sättigungsbereich, den es bei diesen Effekt in dem Sinn nicht gibt, die Wirkung entspricht einer Wurzelfunktion und auch die geht gegen unendlich. Die Wasserbeladenheit ist sehr stark temperaturabhängig und wir haben viele Wüstengebiete mit minimaler Wasserdampfkonzentration. Über dem Meer ist es die Wassertemperatur. In der Arktik ist die Durchschnittstemperatur schon um 5°C gestiegen, in dem Temperaturbereich bedeutet das fast 50% mehr Wasserdampf in der Atmosphäre. Unterschätze das nicht. 
Wasser und Dampfdruck: Dampfdrucktabelle für Eis und Wasser, Dampfdruckformel zur Berechnung und Interpolation, Sieden und Siedepunkt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht nur das: Ein relativ großer Teil des Treibhauspotentials von H2O ist zu großen Teilen realisiert. Wenn eine Spektralbereich zu 80% absorbiert wird, ist das halt eine große Menge - bedeutet aber auch, dass bei einer weiteren Verdoppelung der Konzentration nicht einmal ganz 10% = 1/8  dazu kommen würden. CO2 als solches ist schwächer, hat aber noch ordentlich Potential ehe Sättigungseffekte eine Rolle spielen und die Konzentration in der vorindustriellen Athmosphäre ist auch so niedrig, dass wir sie bereits jetzt fast verdoppelt haben und problemlos vervier- bis versechsfachen könnten. Verglichen damit ist der Einfluss von H2O beinahe konstant. (Afaik findet es auch nur deswegen Beachtung in der Modellierung, weil *Wolken einen so großen Einfluss haben*. Den Rest könnte man auch in einen einfachen Koeffizienten packen ohne dass daraus ein all zu großer Rechenfehler resultieren würde.)





Und du redest von der gesamten Athmosphäre, also einem druchschnittlichen Temperaturanstieg von 3-4 K (langfristig mehr), nicht von einem regionalen Anstieg der Oberflächentemperatur (zumal in dem Bereich, in dem ohnehin die geringste Strahlungsmenge umgesetzt wird). Und auch in den Subtropen steigt die relative Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht so schnell an, denn die dortige trockene Luft sinkt aus der Tropopause ab und den unteren Rand der Stratosphäre kriegst du so schnell nicht deutlich erwärmt (nicht zuletzt weil sich der Treibhauseffekt primär darunter abspielt. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass es da einen Tick kälter wird, wenn weniger Infrarot die Troposphäre verlässt, und zusätzliche Verdunstung somit komplett in den Tropen und den gemäßigten Breiten wieder abregnen, wo schon heute kein Mangel an Luftfeuchtigkeit herrscht. Aber das müsste jemand mit mehr Überblick beurteilen.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....Und auch in den Subtropen steigt die relative Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht so schnell an, denn die dortige trockene Luft sinkt aus der Tropopause ab ...)


Danke, wieder was gelernt. Und ja, die Stratosphäre wird kälter
Ungewohnliche Kalteperiode in der Stratosphare schafft Bedingungen fur starken Ozonabbau in der Arktis - AWI

Es sind gerade die ganz trockenen Bereiche der Erde, bei denen ein veränderter Wassergehalt viel verändert. Über dem Regenwald ist es egal. Ich stecke auch nicht im letzten Detail drin, darum vielen Dank für jede Ergänzung und Richtigstellung,


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Unter Flood Maps kann man sich angucken, welche Städte bei welchem Anstieg des Meerespiegels absaufen würden.
> 
> Bei 2 Meter Anstieg würde z.B. fast der gesamte Hamburger Bezirk Bergedorf überflutet werden. ...Das arme, schöne HH-Bergedorf...


F***, bei 2 Metern bekomm ich auch schon nasse Füsse (Elmshorn)


----------



## Gast20170724 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> F***, bei 2 Metern bekomm ich auch schon nasse Füsse (Elmshorn)



Ich wohne zum Glück etwas nördlich des Geesthangs zwischen Geesthacht und Lauenburg/Elbe. Ich bekomme so schnell keine nassen Füße.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Ich wohne zum Glück etwas nördlich des Geesthangs zwischen Geesthacht und Lauenburg/Elbe. Ich bekomme so schnell keine nassen Füße.



Warten wir mal ab, wenn die extremen Wetterbedingungen weiter so zunehmen,

säuft vlt. dein Tiefgaragenstellplatz ab


----------



## Seeefe (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nur zur Info, während der Amtszeit von Obama ist die Zahl der Insassen von mehreren hundert, auf ca.50 zurückgegangen. Dazu kommt, Staatenlose kann man schlecht einfach vor die Küste Kubas setzen. Die Republikaner und auch viele Demokraten möchten gar nicht, dass Guantanamo geschlossen wird. Dagegen kann Obama also nicht mal eben drüber weg regieren.

Aber ja, alles gelogen. Ich denke während Trump wird die Zahl der Insassen wieder steigen. 

Und allgemein, ich sehe es genau wie Leob. Du wirst meistens irgendwelche wagen Aussagen in den Raum, auf Antworten deiner Seits kann man dann ewig warten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



DeadPresident schrieb:


> HAHA, lach mich schlapp.....


Du lachst Dich also schlapp, wenn Trockenheit und Regenperioden Hungersnöte bringen, Permafrostboden auftaut und Sibirien im Sumpf versinken wird, wenn der Meeresspiegel steigt und hunderte von Millionen Menschen ihre Heimat verlieren. Aber gut, dafür werden dann im Ausgleich Boote mit Flüchtlingen abgeschossen, weil die humanistischen Werte von rechten Deppen und Verschwörungsfritzen begraben werden. 

Es ist so unglaublich, was in wissenschaftsfernen Kreisen zurecht gesponnen wird.


----------



## Gast20170724 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber gut, dafür werden dann im Ausgleich Boote mit Flüchtlingen abgeschossen, weil die humanistischen Werte von rechten Deppen und Verschwörungsfritzen begraben werden.


Das nennt sich, unsere "christlichen" Werte verteidigen. 

Außerdem haben doch die großen Konzerne und die Industriestaaten gar kein Interesse daran, dass die dritte Welt erstarkt. Dann bekommt man schließlich keine günstigen Rohstoffe mehr, die Reste von Hühnchen, die wir nicht mehr essen wollen, können dann auch nirgends mehr hin, und wo soll man schließlich unsere ganzen hoch subventionierten Agrarprodukte sonst hinschicken.

Edit:



DeadPresident schrieb:


> Auch in Deutschland brauchen wir wieder Politiker die nicht Lügen und das machen was sie versprechen.



Und die findet man wo....? Also bestimmt nicht bei der "Alternative" für .... wofür ist die eigentlicht eine Alternative?



DeadPresident schrieb:


> Klimafake


Wo sind denn deine Beweise für den Fake?


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du lachst Dich also schlapp, wenn Trockenheit und Regenperioden Hungersnöte bringen, Permafrostboden auftaut und Sibirien im Sumpf versinken wird, wenn der Meeresspiegel steigt und hunderte von Millionen Menschen ihre Heimat verlieren.



Das ist nicht mal das Schlimmste.
diese Tage sterben mehr Arten aus als in 1 Million Jahre zuvor zusammen.
Nicht nur der Elefant oder der Eisbär, sondern viele kleine Arten, die ein Ökosystem stabil halten, sterben weg.
Und irgendwann wird es uns treffen, wenn die Bienen ausgestorben sind und keiner mehr die Blüten bestäubt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> ... wenn die Bienen ausgestorben sind und keiner mehr die Blüten bestäubt.


Das ist zum Glück ein Ammenmärchen von Einstein. Es gibt genügend bestäubende Insekten, aber natürlich gibt es ohne Bienen bei bestimmten Früchten Einbußen. 
Okologie: Nicht nur Bienen bestauben Nutzpflanzen - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

Wenn es Dich interessiert, scanne ich Dir den Artikel ein. Mich hat er ziemlich beruhigt, allerdings  rotten wir sämtliche Insekten auf breiter Front aus, das macht es durchaus gefährlich,


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich weiß, Fliegen bestäuben genauso, Hummeln sowieso, Käfer auch.
Aber schau dir mal an, wenn ein Korallenriff stirbt, was da für Arten mit dran hängen, die ebenfalls aussterben und durch den höheren CO2 Gehalt in der Luft wird auch mehr CO2 im Meer gelöst.
Das Ergebnis kann man sich ausrechnen.
Artensterben: Jahrlich verschwinden 58.000 Tierarten - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. März 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hier mal wieder eine seriöse Recherche:
Wie die Olindustrie Fehlinformationen uber den Klimawandel verbreitet


----------



## Cleriker (25. März 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hast du die Bücher schon gelesen? Bei diesen Titeln hab ich immer die Befürchtung nur einseitig beschriebene Ansichten serviert zu bekommen. Gerade bei einem Buch dass sich mit gezielter Desinformation beschäftigt, muss man ja erstmal davon ausgehen, dass es auch andersherum so funktioniert. Leider. Wenn der Text dann voreingenommen wirkt, fällt es mir trotz eventueller Daten immer sehr schwer, sowas bis zum Ende zu lesen.
Die kommen aber auf die Liste der Bücher, die ich mir noch anschauen werde. Danke für den Tipp.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich lass das einfach mal hier Deutschland brutet ein Windei aus – DIE ACHSE DES GUTEN. ACHGUT.COM

Die verlinkte Studie habe ich mir selbst übrigens noch nicht angesehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Amon schrieb:


> Ich lass das einfach mal hier Deutschland brutet ein Windei aus – DIE ACHSE DES GUTEN. ACHGUT.COM
> 
> Die verlinkte Studie habe ich mir selbst übrigens noch nicht angesehen.


Wo geht es denn in der Studie um den Klimawandel?

Aber gut, schauen wir mal durch.  Schon der erste Satz im Artikel ist falsch, jeder Physiker weiß, dass sich Energie z.B. im Pedel problemlos "wenden" lässt, Und es geht dann mit einer Provokation zur nächsten weiter. Niemand behauptet, dass Windenergie alleine ausreichend wird. Das zu widerlegen nennt sich Strohmannsargument. Wer Texte so aufbaut will nicht informieren, sondern einzig destruktiv argumentieren. Aber zur Sache, weltweit weht immer ziemlich ähnlicher Wind, an einem Standort ist es extrem unterschiedlich. Je größer das Gebiet, umso stabiler bekommt man Strom. Deutschland alleine ist zu klein, da gibt es im Extrem auch mal zwei Wochen keinen Wind mit wenig Sonne, in nebligen Herbstwochen.

Sichere und planbare Energie stellen z.B. virtuelle Kraftwerke zur Vefügung. Unsere Kraftwerke sind da, die existieren und je weniger sie genutzt werden, umso länger halten sie. Speicher wird man für ca. eine Tagesleistung installieren müssen, um kurze Schwankungen ausgleichen zu können und nach Bedarf konventionelle Kraftwerke hoch fahren kann. Wenn wir, je nach Ausbau von Wasser- Wind- und Sonnenkraftwerken den Rest mit Gaskraftwerken aus Biogas versorgen, dann funktioniert es, je nach Studie und je nach ausgebautem Netz und anderen Dingen.
Virtuelles Kraftwerk – Wikipedia

Was ist denn die Alternative? Unbezahlbare Kernkraftwerke oder fantastische Kernfusion? Der nächste riesige Vorteil der EE ist unsere gewonnene Unabhängigkeit. Gerade zusammen mit Elektromobilität und Speichern im Auto, die für eine Woche des Otto-Normfahrers ausreichen groß sind, ist eine Ladung der Batterien genau dann möglich, wenn Windenergie die Netze überfüllt. Das wird alles kommen, nicht von heute auch morgen, aber in zehn bis dreißig Jahren.


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Den Physiker will ich sehen!  Ich lach mich hier gerade tot!


----------



## blautemple (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo geht es denn in der Studie um den Klimawandel?
> 
> Aber gut, schauen wir mal durch.  Schon der erste Satz im Artikel ist falsch, jeder Physiker weiß, dass sich Energie z.B. im Pedel problemlos "wenden" lässt, Und es geht dann mit einer Provokation zur nächsten weiter. Niemand behauptet, dass Windenergie alleine ausreichend wird. Das zu wiederlegen nennt sich Strohmannsargument. Wer Texte so aufbaut will nicht informieren, sondern einzig destruktiv argumentieren. Aber zur Sache, weltweit weht immer ziemlich ähnlicher Wind, an einem Standort ist es extrem unerschiedlich. Je größer das Gebiet, umso stabiler bekommt man Strom. Deutschland alleine ist zu klein, da gibt es im Extrem auch mal zwei Wochen keinen Wind mit wenig Sonne, in nebligen Herbstwochen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe schon nach dem 3. Satz aufgehört zu lesen


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Amon schrieb:


> Ich lass das einfach mal hier Deutschland brutet ein Windei aus – DIE ACHSE DES GUTEN. ACHGUT.COM
> 
> Die verlinkte Studie habe ich mir selbst übrigens noch nicht angesehen.



Na ja, wenn man weiß, dass der Autor Berater von Kernenergie Anlagen ist, ist es kein Wunder, dass er das so schreibt. 

Und es gibt ja noch den Frank Hennig, der in etwas das gleiche schreibt.
Der ist Berater der Energiekonzerne.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



blautemple schrieb:


> Ich habe schon nach dem 3. Satz aufgehört zu lesen



Warum sollte man überhaupt erst etwas anfangen zu lesen, zu dem der Linker nur zu sagen hat, dass die Grundlagen ungeprüft sind, aber z.B. nicht welche Argumentation er damit untermauern möchte?
(Ich hab nach drei Zeilen aufgehört, I.Users Verriss zu lesen )


----------



## Merc2211 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum sollte man überhaupt erst etwas anfangen zu lesen, zu dem der Linker nur zu sagen hat, dass die Grundlagen ungeprüft sind, aber z.B. nicht welche Argumentation er damit untermauern möchte?
> (Ich hab nach drei Zeilen aufgehört, I.Users Verriss zu lesen )



Mal was grundlegendes:

Wie viele verschwörungstheoretiker und Gurus schreiben ein buch um den leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen? Die meisten glauben die dinge doch selbst nicht was Sie schreiben...

Ja... Der Moralapostel hat wieder getextet


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich denke schon, dass die auch daran glauben, was die da schreiben.
Ein Homöopath -- gibt es sowas? -- ist ja auch davon überzeugt, dass er alles ewig verdünnen kann und es dann immer noch wirkt, wenn man dran glaubt.
Dass das alles empirisch nicht belegbar ist, stört ihn dabei ja nicht. Es geht darum, dass du glaubst.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich finde, gerade der letzte Vergleich hinkt jetzt etwas. Aber ja, es gibt Leute, die wissen, dass das, was sie erzählen, an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist. man muss es nur "verkaufen können", im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Überzeugend rüberkommen, zumindest den Eindruck erwecken, das man selbst dran glaubt und vielleicht eine Begründung/Erklärung hervorbringen, die selbst bei dummen Menschen verständlich ankommt. Es spielt auch keine Rollen, das man dann nicht alles erklären kann, man muss nur einen Punkt gut und überzeugend erklären können und beim Rest...naja, Zweifel wecken.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Kritisch hinterfragen ist immer wichtig.
Aber wenn man dann anderer Meinung ist als alle anderen, muss man das eben auch empirisch belegen können, wieso alle anderen falsch liegen und hier scheitert das in der Regel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Merc2211 schrieb:


> Mal was grundlegendes:
> 
> Wie viele verschwörungstheoretiker und Gurus schreiben ein buch um den leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen? Die meisten glauben die dinge doch selbst nicht was Sie schreiben...
> 
> Ja... Der Moralapostel hat wieder getextet



Mit "Verschwörungstheoretiker" bezeichnet man in der Regel jeden, der VTs vertritt. Da würde ich mindestens 95% Gläubige + Trolle erwarten. Aber unter den Gurus, die damit Geld verdienen, dürfte es einen sehr großen Teil geben, die sich sehr wohl über die Wahrheit im klaren sind. Vor einigen Jahren habe ich hier mir mal ein Youtube-Video zum Thema "Flugzeuge sind zu Labil um Bürogebäude zu beschädigen" zerrissen, dass einen NACA-Crashtest beinahe Framegenau geschnitten hat nachdem ein Telegrafenmast in die Butterweiche Flügelvorderkante eingedrungen war, aber bevor er vom stabilen Flügelholm umgemäht wurde. Solche "Argumente" faked man nicht für ein größeres Gut, solche Leute verarschen ihre Zuhörer ganz bewusst. Und es ist sicherlich auch kein Zufall, dass sehr viele kritische Studien zum anthropogenen Klimawandel von Erdölkonzernen finanziert wurden und dass sich das "kritische" in den wissenschaftlich soliden darunter fast immer auf eine Interpretation ausgehend von der Basis "die Daten sind uneindeutig" ausgeht, also eigentlich nur eine Vermarktung von "wir haben keine Ahnung, also lügen wir auch nicht, wenn wir eine gegenteilige Meinung schreiben" darstellen.

Das ist aber übrigens kein neues Phänomen, dass erst mit online-VTs aufgekommen wäre. Ich hab hier auch ein paar interessante Theorien zu "historischen" Themen stehen (die Stromnetze der Ägyptischen Pharaonen, der Versicherungsbetrug mit der Titanic die gar keine war, Atlantis, Ufos,... - erstaunlicherweise kein einziger Kopp-Titel, irgendwie muss ich die Dänikens immer geliehen haben  ). Quasi jedes einzelne davon steht zumindest Sektionsweise in krassem Widerspruch zu Fakten, die dem Autor schon allein bei seiner Recherche nach "alternativen" Quellen begegnen sein müssen und die er somit ganz bewusst nicht anspricht. Spannend aufgezogene Märchen verkaufen sich einfach besser, als dröge Analysen der Realität. Das gilt erst recht bei Themen, wo 99% der Leser die Realität schon kennen und es überhaupt nicht nötig haben, weitere Medien darüber zu konsumieren. Wenn man dagegen das Gegenteil behauptet, kann fleißig neue Zuhörer anziehen und selbst diejenigen, die es besser wissen, werden einem zum Teil was abkaufen um herauszufinden, was derjenige denn für Quatsch erzählt. (Und um sicherzustellen, dass man nicht vielleicht doch selbst derjenige ist, der danebenliegt. Deswegen ist es ja leider auch so verdammt aufwendig, Lügenverbreitern argumentativ gegenüber zu treten - egal ob Rechts, Truther, Skeptics oder einfach nur Trump in Person. Man muss es nicht nur besser wisser, sondern man muss auch die Aussagen des Gegeners analysieren und eine der Zuhörerschaft angemessene Argumentation aufbauen -was je nach Größe der Zuhörerschaft unmöglich ist. Der Lügner dagegen muss sich nur ein neues Märchen überlegen.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich schiebe die Antwort mal hier hin:



Taskmaster schrieb:


> @interessierter User
> 4 Sekunden Googeln:
> Kohlenstoffdioxid in der Erdatmosphare – Wikipedia
> In der Atmosphäre befinden sich 0,04% CO2. Davon sind 3% von uns. Do the  math. Du hast ganz generell die Mechanismen nicht (bzw. nur so halb)  verstanden und in einen merkwürdigen Brei verwurstet. .


  

Welche "Mathematik soll ich machen"? Oder verwechselst Du mit in Kalk  gebundenem CO2 mit atmossphärischem? Solche Taschenspielertricks von  Eike sollte man nicht übernehmen. Wo also steht im Artikel etwas zu  Deiner absurden Annahme, dass von der Erhöhung des CO2 Gehaltes in der  Luft von 280ppm auf 400ppm nur 3% anthropogen sind? Und welchen Teil des  Klimawandels habe ich Deiner Meinung nach mit meinen _"merkwürdigen Brei" _nicht verstanden? Jetzt wird es interessant. Du machst mich neugierig. 

Wie kommst Du auf "grobe Schätzungen" zum C02 Eintrag? Wir kennen die  abgebauten Mengen fossiler Brennstoffe sehr genau. Bei Wäldern geht man  über die Fläche und Tonnen Holz pro Hektar, auch das ist ziemlich genau.   Es mag für Leugner nicht eindeutig sein, weil sie in jeden Schornstein  ein Messgerät hängen wollen, anstatt einfach mit vorhandenen sinnvollen  Zahlen zu rechnen.   Alleine das Isotopenverhältnis der Luft drückt sehr schön aus, wieviel  fossilen Brennstoff wir verfeuert haben, weil fossiler Brennstoff C14  frei ist. Die Verwitterung von Gestein und das bei Vulkanismus  freigesetzte CO2 ist um viele Größenordnungen geringer.  Eike-Taschenspielertricks.

Der Klimawandel ist keineswegs in den letzten Jahren abgesagt worden,  sondern es gab übliche Überlagerungen. Die Leugner wählten als Startjahr  ihrer Betrachtung ein extrem warmes Jahr und sagten dann, "_es gibt gar keine weitere Erwärmung". _Der  nächste billige Taschenspielertrick, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Die  größte Erwärmung mit über 5°Cwurde in der Arktik gemessen, weshalb die  Grönlandgletscher erheblich schneller schmelzen als angenommen und  enorme Wärmemenge in Form von Schmelzenthalpie aufgenommen haben und  aufnehmen.

Soso, man weiss also nicht viel? Was weiss man denn nicht und was macht  man dagegen? Es gibt Unsicherheiter über zukünftigte Bewölkung und deren  Einfluss, weil unterschiedliche Wolken unterschiedliche Effekte  verursachen, einige sehr hohe und dünne wirken wegen Reflexion  abkühlend, andere tiefere und dickere wegen Rückstrahlung erwärmend. Das  Verhältnis der Wolken ist darum relevant, aktuelle Forschungen deuten  eine leicht positive Rückkopplung an. Das wäre fatal, bisher ging man  von leicht negativer Rückkopplung aus. Offen sind Methan und CO2 Mengen,  die der Tundra durch Auftauen entweichen werden, sowie Methanhydrate im  Meeresboden. Die ersten Forschungsergebnisse sind allesamt alamierend,  weil es mehr ist, als erwartet wurde und schneller abläuft. Beides ist  massiv positiv rückkoppelnd. 

Offen sind weiter die Meeresströmungen und die genauen angenommenen  Wärmemengen und -transporte. Aber das ist nur ein Puffer, keine  Rückkopplung zur Ursache. Verlagert sich z.B. der Golfstrom, haben wir  eine Arschkarte gezogen, die man sich kaum vorstellen kann. Schottland  liegt auf der Höhe von Alaska.  Ebenso offen ist die Aufnahme von C02  der Meere durch Algen. Auch da zeigt sich, dass das Ausrotten der Wale  absolut fatal war, weil Wale Stickstoff der Luft beim Eiweißaufbau  binden und über ihren Kot ans Meer als Dünger abgeben. Weniger Wale  bedeutet erheblich weniger Algen, darum denkt man im Rahmen des  Geoengineerings an Meeresdüngungen mit Eisen und Stickstoff nach. Ebenso  verändert die Übersäuerung der Meere durch C02 die  Algenzusammensetzung, was die gesamte Nahrungskette im Meer  durcheinander bringen wird. Auswirkungen für die Zukunft und den  Fischertrag sind noch offen. Aber es wird sich dramatisch ändern, in  welche Richtung auch immer. Ein tolles Experiment, was da gerade läuft,  wenn man bedenkt, dass 17% des Eiweisbedarfes der Menschen durch Fisch  gedeckt werden.

Was hat die Mgnetumpolung mit dem aktuellen Klimawandel zu tun? Wir  reden über 200 Jahre. Wie stark hat sich denn in diesen 200 Jahren das  Erdmagnetfeld verändert un welche Folgeeffektr stellen sich ein? Ist das  die nächste Sau der Leugner, die immer irgendwas suchen, ohne Belege zu  haben? Schon der Ansatz mit Kosmischerstrahlung und Wolkenbildung nach  Svensmark hat sich nach teuren Versuchen am Cern als großer Humburg  heraus gestellt. Wissenschaft funktioniert nicht mit der Behauptung, da  gibt es irgendwas, was einen riesigen Einfluss hat, sondern dadurch,  dass man es durch Messwerte untermauert und dann Ursachen findet. Das  verstehen die Leugner aber nicht so ganz.

Und dieses kindische Argument, dass es ein Segen wäre, wenn der  Permafrost in Alaska und Sibiren auftaut. Damit zerbricht die gesamte  Infrastruktur, weil keine Fundamente gebaut werden. Jede Straße, die  Pipeline und jedes Gebäude versinkt im Schlamm, die Russen haben extreme  Panik davor, was in den nächsten 50 Jahren an Problemen auf sie  zukommt,

Soso, Strandhaus verlegen, wenn der Meeresspiegel steigt. Ist Dir der  Zynismus Deiner Worte klar, wenn man bedenkt, dass eine Milliarde  Menschen auf einer Meereshöhe bis 2m leben und weite Teile der  Küstenstreifen fruchtbares Land sind?`Schau Dir z.B. mal Ägypten auf  einer Höhenkarte mit 2m höherem Meeresspiegekl an? Was macht  Banglasdesh? 

Und der nächste Punkt. Der Klimawandel ist keine Ideologie. Die absurde   unwissenschaftliche Sprachgebung mag in Eike und AfD Kreise witzig  sein,  man outet sich damit als Feind jeder wissenschaftlichen  Arbeitsweise.  Aber gut, dass ist ja genau das Thema, um das es geht.  Die  Wissenschaftsfeindlichkeit der AfD.

Fassen wir zusammen: Du hast weder die Mechanismen verstanden, noch  kannst Du geologische Daten bewerten und am wenigsten die Auswirkungen  abschätzen. Was Du hier geschrieben hast, ist reiner faktenbefreiter  Populismus, passend zur Partei, die den antropogenen Klimawandel  ablehnt.

Wenn Du die Basis unseres Wissen verstehen willst, lies sinnvolle  Literatur, ich mache das z.B. seit 1978 durch Spektrum der Wissenschaft,  die sinnvolle Ergenbnisse veröffentlichen und keinen populistischen  Dünnpfiff von Geisteswissenschaftlern bei Eike. Zum Einlesen eine  einfache Zusammenfassung auf Schultauglichem Niveau. Zu jedem Thema  findest Du in jeder Unibibliothek tausende von Veröffentlichungen.  Lesen, verstehen und dann bewerten.
Fakt ist ... | klimafakten.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> ...Deswegen weiß ich recht gut, dass eben  nichts so eindeutig ist, wie Journalisten (die können mittlerweile ja  auch gar nicht anders, wie oben verlinkt) und Grüne gerne behaupten. Es  klaffen überall riesige Lücken in der Argumentation. Die Modelle haben  es nicht mal geschafft, einen Zeitraum von 15 Jahren korrekt  vorherzusagen.


Es sind Unterschiede der Betrachtung und der Erwartung. Wenn ich in  Deinen Rechner eine 0,1W Heizung stelle, wird Deine CPU dan wärmer, oder  nicht?
"Die wurden immer schon warm und kalt"
"Keiner kann sagen, ob die CPU morgen um 8:00 warm oder kalt ist"

Ähnlich ist es mit den Klimamodellen und Prognosen. Es ist grob,  natürlich. Trotzdem ist der Effekt eindeutig. Nicht eindeutig snd lokale  Ereignisse. Eindeutig ist, dass es massive Veränderungen geben wird,  sehr schnelle, überlagert durch unsere gesamte Veränderung der  Biosphäre. Weniger verbrannte fossile Brennstoffen verlangsamen die  Veränderung auf jedem Fall. Panikist immer so ein Wort. Das wirst Du bei mir nicht hören. Es wird aberteuer werdenund es wird Menschenleben kosten. Bewi uns weniger, wir kommen extrem gut weg, bei anderen mehr, 

Sauer werde ich nur, wenn Leute mit falschen Argumenten kommen, z.B. dass mehr C02 in der Luft unsere Ernten verbnessern sol. Das idst widerlegter Humbug, weil Pflanzen nicht zu weng C02 haben, sondern zu wenig Wasser und Stickstoff. Eine Größe zu erhöhen ist durchschnittleich keine gute Idee, weil z.B. der Eiweisanteil in Getreide signifikant sinkt, die Wertigkeit des Getreides also sinkt.

Aer lass uns gerne in die Diskussion einsteigen. Jede neue Aspekt interessiert mich


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja, ich bin ja schon etwas älter. 

Ich kenne aber aus Kindheitstagen noch sehr lange kalte und schneereiche Winter.
In den letzten 25 Jahren hat sich das schon extrem verändert,
eine "normale" Klimaanomalie wird es wohl nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin ja schon etwas älter.
> 
> Ich kenne aber aus Kindheitstagen noch sehr lange kalte und schneereiche Winter.
> In den letzten 25 Jahren hat sich das schon extrem verändert,
> eine "normale" Klimaanomalie wird es wohl nicht mehr sein.


Ich bin vermutlich noch älter und ja, wir hatten früher sehr strenge Winter, an die erinnern wir uns, aber ebenso auch sehr milde. Ich kann das gut an den alten Fahrtenbühern der Motorräder recherchieren, weil früher die täglich aus Spaß zurückgelegten Kilometer mit dem Wetter korrelierten. Es gab auch vor über dreißig Jahren warme Dezember und Januare, in denen ich viele tausende Kilometer fuhr, mitten in den Mittelgebirgen. Und denke an den Winter 2009/10, er war jämmerlich kalt. Aber das ist alles "Wetter" und gefühlt ist schwer mit Daten gleichzusetzen. Ich bemerke es viel mehr an Themen wie Kirchblüte, denke ich an unsere Bäume und da bemerkt man eine deutliche langfristige Verschiebung.

Aber wir haben zur Zeit wirklich Glück bei uns, weil die Erwärmung eher gering ist, auch geringer, als es frühere Modellrechnungen verhersagten. Lokal stoßen Klimamodell an große Grenzen ud wir dürfen keine zu hohen Erwartungen haben. Global sieht es anders aus, da kommt die Projektion ganz gut hin. Hier ein kurzer Artikel zur erwähnten Nordatlantik Anomalie
Was ist los im Nordatlantik? >> KlimaLounge >> SciLogs - Wissenschaftsblogs



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Was Sibirien angeht.  Was ist mit dem Methan, was  unter dem Boden gefangen ist? Dürfte auch zur Erwärmung  beitragen.


*Permafrost – die große Unbekannte im Klimawandel*
Permafrost – die grosse Unbekannte im Klimawandel - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Jeder Pollenallergiker merkt, das es eine Klimaerwärmung gibt: Der Heuschnupfen fängt früher an und dauert länger. Die Frage ist nicht, ob der Mensch zur Klimaerwärmung beträgt, sondern wieviel. Und wenn wir auf der sicheren Seite sein wollen, müssen wir vom Worst-Case-Scenario ausgehen: Der Mensch ist für den größten Teil des Klimawandels verantwortlich. Nur wenn wir dementsprechend agieren, haben wir eine Chance, das Ganze auf ein halbwegs natürlichen Niveau der Klimaerwärmung zurück zu drücken.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*

Ohne das von den anderen Teilnehmern hier zuvor gelesen zu haben und nur auf deinen (interessierterUser) Post #684 schnell einzugehen:


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind Unterschiede der Betrachtung und der Erwartung. Wenn ich in  Deinen Rechner eine 0,1W Heizung stelle, wird Deine CPU dan wärmer, oder  nicht?


Die Antwort ist: "Kommt drauf an". Denn so einfach ist das eben nicht. Du kennst die Nenngrößen meines Rechners nicht. Volumen des Gehäuses, Belüftung, Art der Kühlung (vielleicht sogar ein externer MoRa?). Vielleicht reflektiert mein Gehäuse sogar Wärmestrahlung oder der Mieter unter mir heizt so stark, dass der Fußboden die eigentliche Wärmequelle darstellt? Die Sache ist also durchaus kompliziert.
Deswegen ist die einzige (richtige) Vorgehensweise, sich erst mal das System an sich anzuschauen und völlig zu verstehen, welche Parameter einfließen. Das Übertragen auf einen ganzen Planeten mit seinen komplexen Systemen, Kreisläufen, physikalischen Eigenschaften ist noch mal einige Niveaustufen höher.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> hnlich ist es mit den Klimamodellen und Prognosen. Es ist grob, natürlich. Trotzdem ist der Effekt eindeutig. Nicht eindeutig snd lokale Ereignisse.


So eindeutig ist das eben nicht, weswegen es ja jetzt schon zu den (im anderen Thread verlinkten) Unstimmigkeiten (hier noch mal) kam.
Statt durch die Modelle prognostizierte Erwärmung nun beinahe 20 Jahre Stillstand. Das wurde von den Verantwortlichen natürlich schnell abgetan, sollte aber eigentlich ziemlich erschrecken.
Kleinste Fehler und Abweichungen in diesen Modellen können den Ausgang von "alles kein Thema" hin zu "Apokalypse" verschieben.
Und dann halte dir vor Augen, dass man noch nicht mal die Rolle des CO2 bei einer Klimaerwärmung genau beziffern kann. Man arbeitet dabei mit Spannen, die nicht wenige als unseriös bezeichnen würden. Dem CO2 wird zum Beispiel ein Anteil am Treibhauseffekt von 9 bis 26 %(!) (schwankt ständig, ich kenne das sogar noch mit 5-25%) nachgesagt.
Damit kann einfach niemand seriös arbeiten, weil die Ergebnisse alles und nichts liefern werden.

Übrigens: dass CO2 die Pflanzenwelt "düngt", ist alles andere als widerlegt. Ganz im Gegenteil: die Diversität der Pflanzenwelt war immer dann am höchsten, wenn viel CO2 vorhanden war (siehe Karbon).
CO2 macht die Welt gruner - SPIEGEL ONLINE  29.04.2016

Das leugnen auch nicht die "Pro ant. Klimawandel"-Jünger, die dann jedoch natürlich ihr gestricktes und völlig überzeichnetes Katastrophenszenario ("Profitieren schon, aber die Sonne bzw. die Hitze des Klimawandels werden sie verdorren bzw. verbrennen und der Effekt damit egalisiert.") wieder in den Vordergrund gerückt haben möchten. Der Denkfehler liegt dort, weil der Klimawandel eben keine "Sahara weltweit" bedeutet. Die Erde wird keine zweite Sonne. Gerade der IPCC liebt solche Höllen-Metaphern (logisch, ohne solche Schreckensszenarien würde kaum jemand zuhören). Sie sind aber reiner Quatsch.
Es gibt Regionen, die werden trockener, es gibt Regionen, die werden kälter. Das bewirkt alleine schon das Schmelzwasser von Süd- und Nordpol. Klimazonen werden sich verschieben. Aber die Hölle wird ausbleiben. Saatgut wird ununterbrochen optimiert und Gentechnik wird früher oder später auch die letzte Ecke des Planeten erreichen. Spätestens durch globalen Freihandel.

Genau das hatten übrigens die zwei Herren auch berichtet:


> In ihren Beiträgen hatten sie den Klimawandel selbst nie infrage gestellt, doch kritisierten sie die ihrer Ansicht nach allzu apokalyptischen Prognosen des Weltklimarates IPCC. Auch stellten sie wissenschaftliche Studien heraus, die neben den menschlichen Einflussfaktoren auf das Klima auch natürliche Hintergründe anerkannten. Das in Dessau ansässige UBA interpretierte dies so, dass Maxeiner und Miersch Beiträge veröffentlicht hätten, die „nicht mit dem Kenntnisstand der Klimawissenschaft übereinstimmten“.


https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...erde-darf-Journalisten-namentlich-ruegen.html 

Aber man darf an das Thema nicht mehr sachlich ran, weil man als Wissenschaftsjournalist dann quasi hierzulande ein "Berufsverbot" (und nichts anderes ist es, wenn das UBA dich dann mit einer Broschüre so aufs Horn nimmt) bekommt. Da stellt dich niemand mehr ein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wir müssen unterscheiden zwischen Katastrophenszenarien der freien Presse und den wissenschaftlichen 
Aussagen. Das hier z.B. war dumme  Panikmache: https://magazin.spiegel.de/EpubDelivery/image/title/SP/1986/33/300

Zu sagen, es wird große Veränderungen geben, die teuer werden, ist etwas ganz anderes. Schau Dir unsere
extrem komplexe und verschachtelte Wirtschaft an. Wir sind glücklich, wenn wir 2-3% Wachstum schaffen.
Da reicht eine ordentliche Sturmwoche mit großen Stromausfällen und unsere Wirtschaft liegt eine Woche
lahm. Um diese Kosten geht es, nicht darum, dass wie alle sterben.

Jetzt zu Deinen 5-25% Anteil des C02 an der natürlichen Klimaerwärmung. Die Zahlen sind aus einer Studie
von 1998, mit Daten auch den achziger und neunzigerJahren. Ja, es gab eine große Unsicherheit,  heute 
ist die Datenlage besser. Jetzt bewerten wir doch mal die Zahlen in Bezug auf Deine Zimmertemperatur.
Wieviel macht denn Deine Heizung? Ohne Heizung hättest Du im Winter z.B. 280K, mit Heizung 300K.
Deine Heizung ist also nur für 7% der Raumtemperatur verantwortlich. Das hat doch überhaupt keinen
Effekt. So funktionieren die Tricks.

Es geht um Änderung und es geht darum zu verstehen, wo aktuelle Veränderungen her kommen. 
Was hat sich verändert, außer der durch Menschen veränderten Fauna und Flora und dem C02 Gehalt?
 Und ja, Wasserdampf hat eine viel größere Bedeutung als Klimagas als C02. Der Wassergehalt ist aber, 
konstante Meeresflächen und Meeresströmungen annehmend, nur eine Funktion der Temperatur. 
Wasserdampf ist Wirkung, nicht Ursache,

Und zum Getreide. Ich sage doch nicht, dass es wenige geben wird, ich sage nur, der positive Effekt
eines begasten Gewächshauses ist nicht mit realen Pflanzen vergleichbar. Der messbare Wachstums-
gewinn wird kompensiert durch geringere Wertigkeit. Wir werden also nicht verhungern, aber es gibt
keie nenneswerten Vorteile durch mehr C02 in der Atmosphäre.
aber


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Über Kosten können wir gerne reden. Nur macht es dann wenig Sinn, Windräder in die Landschaft zu stellen, wenn man eine solche Angst vor Stürmen hat und sieht (gehen wir jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass die 0,04 % CO2 und davon 1,5% vom Menschen verschuldete Anteil in der Atmosphäre die Erwärmung verursachen), dass die restliche Welt gar nicht mitzieht, ja eigentlich nicht mal wir unsere Ziele erreichen (ohne Emissionshandel wohl noch wesentlich schlimmer).
Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller, statisch unempfindlichere Energiegewinnung anzustreben. Global die Menschheit durch entsprechende Forschungsintensivierung respektive -optimierungen und Finanzierung bestmöglich auf die erwarteten Dinge vorzubereiten? Das Geld wird momentan in der Energiewende ja quasi nur so angezündet.
Denn diese Art der Herangehensweise würde nämlich beide Szenarien ("CO2 verantwortlich" oder "Akkumulation verschiedenster geophysikalischer, meteorologischer und astronomischer Prozesse, die in ihrer Summe zu einer Klimaveränderung führen") abdecken.

Du gehst nämlich einfach davon aus, dass man das Problem durch das oberflächliche Beschreiben einzelner (und bekannter) Prozesse bereits erfassen kann.
In einem komplexen System sind es aber oft die Wechselwirkungen vieler oder gar aller Vorgänge, die Veränderungen bewirken (wie oben gezeigt der Grund, warum die Modelle gleich bei den ersten 15-20 Jahren daneben lagen).

Es gehört einfach zur menschlichen Ignoranz dazu, dass man meint, man könnte etwas steuern oder auf etwas einwirken, das man in seiner ganzen Zeit so schon kaum nennenswert verändern konnte.
Im Ordovizium lag das CO2 in der Atmosphäre bei 4000-5000 ppm. Die Folge war eine Artenexplosion. Pflanzliches Leben ohne Ende entstand. Dieses entzog der Atmosphäre dann so viel CO2, dass es zu einer Eiszeit kam, die das zweitgrößte Massenaussterben der Erdgeschichte zur Folge hatte. 
Statt zu verdorren oder ähnlich, war das CO2 ein so extremer Push-Faktor, dass die Pflanzenwelt sich fast über den Jordan photosynthetisiert und vermehrt hat.
Wir haben nicht mal 1/10 der CO2-Konzentration. Bei 1000 ppm (also 1/5 bis 1/4) sollen wir alle vertrocknen und verhungern? Das sind falsche Schlüsse.
Das passt so einfach nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Windräder sind ziemlich sturmfest, zumindest sturmfester als Oberlandleitungen.
Es ziehen viele Länder mit, seit wir die Entwicklung vorangetrieben haben:

China investiert 100 Milliarden in die Windenergie
China investiert 100 Milliarden in die Windenergie

80GW installierte Leistung in den USA:
Windenergie in den USA an der Spitze

Es ist wenig, aber es ist der Anfang. Ich gebe mich keine Illusion hin, der Mensch
wird verbrennen, was da ist. Der hungert und friert, nimmt, was leicht verfügbar
 ist. Warum sollten Indian und Chinesen ihre Vorkommen nicht verbrennen.?
Ich bin da arg fatalistisch und wir sollten viel Geld in die Hand nehmen, um mit 
den Folgen klar zu kommen.

Es nervt mich nur, wenn Forschungsergebnisse ignoriert werden, oder als falsch
hingestellt. 

Die 0.04% C02 sind bezogen auf 100km Atmosphäre 40m reines C02. Klingt 
gleich ganz anders, oder? Und der "Pullover" der Erde wurde von 28m auf 40m
aufgedickt. Das sind 100% antropogener Anteil. 

Wo Deine 1,5% her kommen, interessiert mich wiurklich. Der üblicher Fehler
ist Kreislaufmenge mit zusätzlicher zu verwechseln.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ne, klingt nicht anders, weil das nur auf dem Papier erst mal nach viel aussieht.
Aber wenn man dann kurz überlegt:
40 Meter von 100.000 Meter? Und dann ist es ja nicht mal eine durchgehende Schicht, sondern feinstes nach den Regeln der Entropie verteiltes Gas über die 100.000 Meter hinweg.

Die 1,5% hatten wir noch im anderen Thread.



> Der anthropogene CO2-Eintrag beträgt zwar nur 3 % der jährlichen natürlichen Emissionen, jedoch werden die 97 % natürlicher Emissionen von natürlichen Kohlenstoffsenken wieder vollständig aufgenommen. Der menschengemachte Eintrag in den globalen Kohlenstoffzyklus wurde bislang etwa zur Hälfte von Meeren, Böden und Pflanzen aufgenommen. Der Rest verblieb in der Luft, was seit der Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts zu einem steten Konzentrationsanstieg in der Atmosphäre geführt hat.



3 % vom Menschen, Hälfte wird eingelagert. Nach Adam Ries 1,5 % atmosphärisches CO2 durch den Menschen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ne, klingt nicht anders, weil das nur auf dem Papier erst mal nach viel aussieht..


Darum ist es auch am einfachsten, über Formeln und Messungen an das Thema zu gehen. Ich muss Dir vermutlich keine Frequenzfenster der Erdatmosphäre zeigen. CO2 passt sehr schön in die Bandlücken, die Wasserdampf lässt und beides ergänzt sich gut. Es reduziert die Abstrahlung der Erde gewaltig, weil die von der Erde nach oben abgestrahlten IR-Quanten von Gasmolekühlen absorbiert werden, um gleich danach wieder in irgendeine Richtung abgestrahlt zu werden, mit 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit Richtgung Boden. Diesen Effekt kan  jeder fühlen, der Nächte mit Wolken und ohne vergleicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Treibhauseffekt



Taskmaster schrieb:


> 3 % vom Menschen, Hälfte wird eingelagert. Nach Adam Ries 1,5 % atmosphärisches CO2 durch den Menschen.


Du unterliegst damit einem folgenschwerem Fehler. Ein Kreislauf ist ein Kreislauf. Das sind Mengen, die Jährlich von der Vegetation ausgenommen und wiede rangegeben werden und ebenso vom Meer aufgenommen und wieder abgegeben werden. In der Summe ist es null. Das iust wie linke Tasche rechte Tasche. Das kann ich auch tausendmal machen, die Summe verändert sich aber nicht. Dazu kommen jedes Jahr aber aktuell 3% der in der Atmosphäre befindlichen Menge CO2 zusätzlich dazu, und davon wird 1,5% absorbiert, vor allem im Meerwasser.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Schau mal... es bezweifelt doch niemand (ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht wo ich das getan hätte), dass CO2 einen gewissen Effekt  besitzt. Das Problem an der Sache (und das hatte ich bereits ausgeführt) ist, dass er gar nicht richtig beziffert werden kann (besagte 9-26 % Treibhauseffektpotential).
Und vor allem ist die Frage, wie viel Schaden der Mensch mit seinen 1,5 % zusätzlich zum natürlichen CO2 (dazu gleich mehr) überhaupt anrichtet oder ob das CO2 nur ein Faktor unter vielen ist (vielleicht sogar der unwichtigste). Und das Allerwichtigste: welche Folgen das alles letztendlich haben wird und ob diese Faktoren tatsächlich ausreichen, um das buchstäbliche Armageddon auszulösen, das man den Menschen einreden möchte.

Zum Stoffkreislauf: Nein, ein wahrlich nicht unerheblicher Teil des CO2 wird tatsächlich dem Kreislauf über lange Zeit (wenn man es nicht ausbuddeln würde sogar potentiell für immer, da es irgendwann per Subduktion in den Erdmantel überführt werden würde) entzogen (Gott sei dank). Denn wenn es "linke Tasche rein, rechte Tasche raus" wie z.B. beim Wasser laufen würde, dann hätten wir in der Tat ein Problem.
Tatsächlich ist es so, dass Kohlenstoff nicht zu knapp eingelagert wird.
Das liegt beispielsweise am Phytoplankton. Es bindet das CO2 und bildet Biomasse. Nun lebt Phytoplankton nicht ewig und rieselt zum Meeresgrund, bildet Sediment (eine von vielen Kohlenstoffsenken).
Durch diagenetische Prozesse entsteht daraus dann eines Tages beispielsweise Erdöl.

Um dieses also wieder in den Kreislauf einzubringen, muss es ausgebuddelt und verheizt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und vor allem ist die Frage, wie viel Schaden der Mensch mit seinen 1,5 % zusätzlich zum natürlichen CO2 (dazu gleich mehr) überhaupt anrichtet oder ob das CO2 nur ein Faktor unter vielen ist (vielleicht sogar der unwichtigste).


Heute ist die Denkweise anders. Heute muss nachgewiesen werden, dass ein freigesetzter Stoff unbedenklich ist. Können wir das bei CO2?
Kennst Du irgend einen anderen Grund, der unsere Temperaturerhöhung massgeblich erklären könnte? Irgend einen, der nicht quantifiziert wurde?



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist es so, dass Kohlenstoff nicht zu knapp eingelagert wird.


Jetzt bin ich verwundert, denn wenn Du Geowissenschaft studiert hast, solltest Du die Geschwindigkeiten kennen.
- Wieviele Jahrmillionen hat es gedauert, unsere Kohle und Öllagerstätten zu schaffen.
- Wie hoch ist die Sedimentationsrate in den Weltmeeren?
- Wieviel Biomasse durchdringt die 1000m Schranke in den Meeren, die fast keine Biomasse, abgesehen von großen Lebewesen wie Walen, durchlässt?
- Welche Mengen CO2 werden durch Gesteinsverwitterung aufgenommen?
Das ist alles völlig unbedeutend auf das Jahr bezogen. Geologisch sind es riesige Mengen, aber gebildet im Milliarden Jahren, nicht in einem. Das Diagramm zeigt die Zahlen doch.
0,2Gto gehen in Sedimente, 0,5Gto in Vegetationsaufbau, der Rrest ist Kreislauf, ca. 120Gto aus Boden und Vegetation und 120Gto wieder rein, ca.100Gto aus dem Meer und 100Gto über zwei Wege wieder rein

Diese 220Gto Kreislauf kann man also vergessen. 5.5Gto setzen wir frei, 0,7Gto werden gebunden, bleiben 4,8Gto zusätzlich zu den 750Gto der Atmosphäre, Das deckt sich sehr gut mit dem Anstieg des CO2 Gehaltes der Atmosphäre. Es ist doch völlig egal, ob unsere 5,5Gto Einleitung einem  Kreislauf von 220Gto gegenüberstehen. Absolut bleiben es 5,5 Gto, abzüglich sehr geringer dem System entzogener Werte.

Also nochmal, der Menge des Kreislaufes mit sterbender und wachsender Fauna und Flora ist völlig unerheblich, weil den Kreislauf so gut wie nichts verlässt. Es gibt kaum Senken, Mangrovenwälder sind welche, der Permafrostboden und ein bischen an Flussdeltas, aber das meiste der Biomasse, die Flüsse ins Meer leiten bleiben im oberen stark belebten Kilometer. Es werden mit 0,2Gto einsedimentiert. Dazu fehlen mir die handvoll Volkane, die entsprechend wieder etwas CO2 ausstoßen.


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Heute ist die Denkweise anders. Heute muss nachgewiesen werden, dass ein freigesetzter Stoff unbedenklich ist. Können wir das bei CO2?
> Kennst Du irgend einen anderen Grund, der unsere Temperaturerhöhung massgeblich erklären könnte? Irgend einen, der nicht quantifiziert wurde?


Als Randinfo: dem ist nicht so. Das Prinzip ist lediglich in der EU gültig (mal sehen, wie lange noch). Im Rest der Welt gilt genau das Gegenteil. Der Schaden muss mit dem Stoff in Verbindung gebracht werden. Soll aber nun nicht weiter interessieren.
Zum Inhalt: Einen? Potentiell hunderte vor allem in Wechselwirkung. Veränderte Sonnenaktivität, Windsysteme, Strömungssysteme (Ozeanzirkulation), atmosphärische Prozesse in Kombination mit anderen, natürlichen und periodisch auftretenden Klimaveränderungen. 

Oder völlig anderen, noch gar nicht erkannten oder beachteten Mechanismen, die Effekte stärker erscheinen lassen, als sie eigentlich sind.  Die Zahl der Variablen kennt kaum ein Ende. 
Wie zuvor bereits gezeigt blieb die Erderwärmung gerade sogar gute 20 Jahre aus, obwohl die Modelle anderes prognostizierten. Und warum? Weil nicht miteinbezogen wurde, wie der Planet auf eine potentielle Erwärmung reagieren würde, man einige Parameter auch einfach nicht bedacht hatte. Wir wissen rein praktisch also nicht mal, ob das, was wir für 1000 Jahre in die Zukunft berechnen, überhaupt auch nur annähernd der Realität entspricht. Bei 20 Jahren war schon Sense. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwundert, denn wenn Du Geowissenschaft studiert hast, solltest Du die Geschwindigkeiten kennen.
> - Wieviele Jahrmillionen hat es gedauert, unsere Kohle und Öllagerstätten zu schaffen.
> - Wie hoch ist die Sedimentationsrate in den Weltmeeren?
> - Wieviel Biomasse durchdringt die 1000m Schranke in den Meeren, die fast keine Biomasse, abgesehen von großen Lebewesen wie Walen, durchlässt?
> ...


Der diagenetische Prozess dauert lange, nicht per se die Senkenbildung. Diese kann sogar ziemlich abrupt geschehen. Ganze Wälder und Landstriche können beispielsweise durch pyroklastische Ströme komplett rausgenommen werden, katastrophale Events wie die "Big 5" erledigen das sogar noch viel extremer.
Es ist eine von vielen Senken und es war auch nicht die Rede davon, dass diese sämtliches CO2 einfängt. Ich habe extra diese Senke für die Erklärung gewählt, weil sie am einfachsten zu beschreiben ist und auf weitere verlinkt. Hyperlinks scheinen irgendwie magische Abstoßungskräfte zu besitzen.
Ich erklärte dir damit (wie gefordert) die 1,5 %, deren verschwinden Du Dir nicht erklären kannst.
In den Senken verschwindet mal eben 50 % unseres gesamten Ausstoßes (pro Jahr) und steht erst mal nicht mehr zur Verfügung.
Kohlenstoffdioxid in der Erdatmosphare – Wikipedia


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und vor allem ist die Frage, wie viel Schaden der Mensch mit seinen 1,5 % zusätzlich zum natürlichen CO2 (dazu gleich mehr) überhaupt anrichtet


Dazu eine kleine Frage zum Verständnis. Der CO2 Gehalt der Atmosphäre hat sich von 280ppm auf 400ppm erhöht. 

Ich hatte verstanden, Du behauptest, an diesem Zuwachs ist der Mensch nur mit 3% beteiligt, jetzt sogar nur 1,5%.
Es gibt aber keine nennenswerten Emmissionswerte außerthalb des anthropogenen, der zu einer Erhöhung führen.
Kreisläufe sind Kreisläufe. Der Mensch gibt zusätzlich etwas in den Kreislauf, aktuell 5,5Gto CO2. Und genau das und
nur das erklärt die massive CO2 Zunahme in der Atmosphäre und der größten Senke, im Meer, in dem in den letzten J
ahrhunderten enorme Mengen eingelagert wurden und die zu einer erheblichm pH-Wert Veränderung geführt haben.

Besteht zu diesem trivialen Punkt, den Dein Schaubild eindeutig darstellt, soweit Einigkeit?


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich behaupte nicht, ich belege. Klick halt endlich mal auf die blau hinterlegten Texte und lies, was sich da auftut. 
Und dann lerne zu prüfen, was für Daten Dir vorliegen, welche Aufgabe ein Schema (gar ein Modell) besitzt.
Ein Schema hat keinen Anspruch auf Exaktheit oder Vollständigkeit. Auch ist das Alter der Daten und der Zusammenhang/Bezugsgrößen (und damit deren Richtigkeit) immer zu hinterfragen.
Das Schema habe ich nicht wegen seines Anspruchs ausgewählt, exakte (oder überhaupt irgendwelche) Werte zu liefern (das tut es nicht, tut ein Schema selten, dafür benutzt man wenn dann aktuelle Studien), sondern weil es simplifiziert den Kohlenstoffkreislauf darstellt (und öffentlich verfügbar war).
Die darin verwendeten Werte sind herzlich unglücklich.

Du hast jetzt auf einem kleinen Bildchen ein paar Werte gesehen und weil sie in deine Geschichte passen, nicht weiter geprüft und nutzt sie nun als Argument. Wenn das alle so machen, die einen anthropogenen Klimawandel herbeireden, dann erklärt sich einiges.

Aber das wäre an und für sich halb so wild, wenn du der folgenden Einordnung einfach auch mal gefolgt wärst und auf einen Link geklickt hättest. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man so Quellenresistent sein kann. Nächster Versuch:


> *Prof. Dr. rer. nat. Andreas Huth:* "*Durch die Verbrennung fossiler Brennstoffe bringt der **Mensch *zusätzlich pro Jahr *ca. neun Mrd. Tonnen* *Kohlenstoff *in die Atmosphäre. Das Meer und die Biosphäre nehmen zwar einen Teil des Kohlenstoffs wieder auf. *Netto bleiben von den neun Milliarden Tonnen Kohelnstoffeintrag vier Mrd. Tonnen* in unserer Atmosphäre (jährlicher Anstieg). Die weltweite *Abholzung* hat auch einen relevanten Einfluss. Dadurch werden etwa *jährlich eine Mrd. Tonnen* Kohlenstoff  an die Atmosphäre abgegeben.



Mensch. Macht. Klimawandel. | MDR.DE

9mrd Tonnen durch Verbrennung pro Jahr, davon bleiben 4mrd in der Atmosphäre. Abholzung bringt aber eine Tonne zusätzlich. Macht roundabout 5 mrd.
Also werden 10mrd Tonnen vom Menschen freigesetzt, 5mrd Tonnen bleiben übrig.
Nun erahne die dazugehörigen Prozentwerte.

Edit: Und noch mal: Niemand zweifelt an, dass der CO2-Überschuss vom Menschen kommt. Du redest wirr. Das war hier einfach nie das Thema und solche Unterstellungen nerven jetzt langsam wirklich, weil du lediglich versuchst, die üblichen "Klimaleugner"-Geschichten zu benutzen, um berechtigte Kritik an der Methodik zu verunglimpfen.
Es geht um das Arbeiten mit Spannen von 9-26% Treibhausgaspotential des CO2 in Modellen (alles oder nichts), um das offenkundige Versagen der Modelle beim ersten Vergleich mit der Realität. Das "nicht dulden" von Studien und Beiträgen, die natürlichen Prozessen einen viel größeren Stellenwert einräumen, als bisher gedacht. Um Panikmache, um "verbrennende Pflanzen" und "Berlin überschwemmt", um angebliche Zunahmen von Stürmen und co., die man angeblich schon jetzt merken würde, etc. pp.
Es geht um Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> ...Nun erahne die dazugehörigen Prozentwerte....


Es sind 100% der ZUNAHME in der Atmosphäre. Genau.
Und mit heute 4Gto (je nach Quelle) bezogen auf 750Gto
 ist der Zuwachs relativ hoch und korreliert, wen wundert
es, mit dem in der Atmosphäre befindlichen Kohlenstoff.

Absolut ist die Menge, gerade in Bezug auf in der Tiefsee
eingelagerter Kohlenstoff gering, das interessiert aber 
nicht. Unser Klima wird durch CO2 in der Atmosphäre 
mitbestimmt, und nicht durch in Sedimenten, Gebirgen
oder Tiefseewasser  eingelagertem Kohlenstoff.

Dann sind wir uns darüber also einig, die Zahlen sind ja 
eindeutig.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und was soll das bringen, was du machst?
die Temperatur auf der Erde steigt an.
Sie wird weiter steigen.
Wenn wir nicht umdenken, wird es irgendwann so weit sein, dass Milliarden von Menschen keine Lebensgrundlage mehr haben, denn sehr viele Menschen leben an Küsten und wenn diese Küsten irgendwann verschwunden sind, weil der Meeresspiegel angestiegen ist, wird es zu spät sein, um was zu ändern.
Daher heute damit anfangen, besser vorgestern anfangen.
Und aktuell habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass die Politiker auf der Welt das Thema klein reden.
Merkel wollte mal als Klimakanzler groß rauskommen. Niemand interessiert das aber, also hat sie das fallen gelassen.
Trump interessiert sich dafür eh nicht.
Denn die meisten interessiert das nun mal nicht, weils sie nicht betreffen wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen, was du machst?.


Man will den Einfluss des Menschen klein reden, um keine Verantwortung zu übernehmen.


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@Threshold 
Einiges bringts. Denn um richtig umdenken zu können, muss man erst mal die genaue Ursache begreifen. Es nutzt einfach nichts, wenn man beispielsweise 520.000.000.000 in eine Energiewende steckt, wenn es am Ende gar nichts verändert, weil der CO2 Ausstoß zwar ein Faktor ist, dieser aber als Stellschraube gar nicht ausreicht. Oder wenn die Zukunft gar nicht so aussieht, wie man berechnet.
Dann wäre das Geld wesentlich besser in die Vorbereitung auf das was womöglich kommt investiert. 
Fiktives Beispiel und ein wenig überspitzt: Die Erde wird zur Sonne, wie es manch einer gerne artikuliert. Sinnvoll wäre dann das Abschreiben von Gebieten, die vielleicht eh nicht mehr zu retten sein werden.
Eine Umsiedlung ist wahrlich nicht billig. Das Entwickeln von Saatgut, das auch in einem Glutofen wächst, auch nicht.

Es muss valide geprüft werden, wie mit der Sache umzugehen ist. Dazu gehören einfach die Standards der Wissenschaft. Allen voran: Ergebnisoffenheit. Das ist aber (wie bereits erklärt) vor allem in Deutschland schon vom UBA gar nicht mehr erwünscht.

@interessierterUser 
Ich nehme dich jetzt nicht mehr für voll. Ideologie hat mit Wissenschaft und Sachlichkeit eben nichts gemein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

In die Energiewende stecken wir Geld, um unabhängig von Energieimporten zu werden und 
um das Post-Ölzeitalter  abzupuffern. Kohleverbrennung soll wegen Umweltverschmutzung
reingestellt werden.

Wie kommst Du auf 520 Milliarde zur CO2 Reduktion?


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Einiges bringts. Denn um richtig umdenken zu können, muss man erst mal die genaue Ursache begreifen. Es nutzt einfach nichts, wenn man beispielsweise 520.000.000.000 in eine Energiewende steckt, wenn es am Ende gar nichts verändert, weil der CO2 Ausstoß zwar ein Faktor ist, dieser aber als Stellschraube gar nicht ausreicht. Oder wenn die Zukunft gar nicht so aussieht, wie man berechnet.
> Dann wäre das Geld wesentlich besser in die Vorbereitung auf das was womöglich kommt investiert.



Das Klima ist so komplex, dass auch aktuelle Supercomupter sich schwer tun mit zukünftigen Modellen, weil eben sehr viele Faktoren einen Einfluss haben.
Nur ändert es nichts daran, dass wir unser Modell des Lebens überarbeiten müssen. 
Das Problem ist in der Politik, dass sie sehr langsam arbeitet. Kennt man ja.
Und die Industrie hält sich ja immer aus sowas raus. die wartet, was die Politik macht.
Man muss also nicht 500 Milliarden in die Energie Wende stecken. Man muss 500 Billiarden in die Energie Wende stecken und endlich mal das machen, was sinnvoll ist und nicht das, womit sich alle gut fühlen.
Und zwar weltweit und nicht nur ein Staat. Denn wir alle leben auf diesem einem Planeten. Einen anderen haben wir nicht und ist auch nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@interessierterUser 
Energiewende: Kosten explodieren auf auf 520 Milliarden - WELT

Nein, das ist Unfug. Wir waren rein rechnerisch immer unabhängig. Unsere Nettostromherstellung war nie defizitär. Die Sache ist nur die, dass wir unseren Strom teilweise exportieren und auch importieren.
Das hat verschiedene (markt- und netztechnische) Gründe.
Das ist auch jetzt nicht anders. Viel Kohlestrom, den wir heute produzieren, geht beispielsweise nach Frankreich, dafür kaufen wir deren Atomstrom.

Ein Deutschland, das sich auf dem Strommarkt isoliert und Autarkie durch (beispielsweise) Windkraft erreichen möchte, wäre mir nicht bekannt. Wäre auch schwerlich möglich: Europaisches Verbundsystem – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Oha, Daniel Wetzel.
Der basht ja gerne gegen die Energie Wende und will natürlich seine Bücher verkaufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Importierte Kohle, importiertes  Uran, importierrtes Gas, 
wirklich, sehr unabhängig. Die Stromherstellung über EE
ist der erste Schritt, dann folgen Haushalt und Verkehr,
die Industrie in Gänze zum Schluss.

Öl neigt sich dem Ende zu. Der Klimawandel ist ein
Argument von vielen. Zu den 520 Milliarden "Kosten":
Es sind im wesentlichen  umverteilte Mittel.

Dazu sinken Krankheiten und Krankenstand. Wo wird
das berücksichtigt, wo sind überhaupt die Einsparungen
in der einseitigen  Panikmachenden Welt Berechnung?


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Kenne ich nicht, ändert nichts an der Studienlage. Es sei denn, er konnte die Uni Düsseldorf irgendwie manipulieren. Das denke ich aber eher nicht. 

Magst Klaus Stratmann?
Kosten fur Energiewende: Strompreise geraten ausser Kontrolle

@interessierterUser 
Ist halt wumpe, da wir ein Europäisches Stromnetz haben und damit an einer Leitung mit allen anderen hängen. Da unserem Beispiel kaum bis keiner folgt, bleiben wir über unsere EU-Partner abhängig.
Deswegen bringt es halt keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Kenne ich nicht, ändert nichts an der Studienlage. Es sei denn, er konnte die Uni Düsseldorf irgendwie manipulieren. Das denke ich aber eher nicht.



Die Uni legt dir die Studien vor, für die du bezahlt hast.
Dazu kommt, dass du das Material ja sortieren kannst. Alles, was dir nicht passt, wird einfach weggelassen.


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja, ganz so krass ist es nun auch nicht. Die Studienfälscher sind dann doch eher die "privaten Institute" und  "Stiftungen". Wenn es schon so schlimm wäre, dann würde ich auswandern. Natürlich gibt es auch für Professoren Anreize. Aber die müssen sich dann doch etwas bedeckter halten und können nicht völlig am Rad drehen.

Deswegen einfach mehrere Quellen suchen, die die Studie einordnen. Die WELT ist ja nun nicht das eigene Erzeugnis auf dem Markt. Siehe oben.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Deswegen einfach mehrere Quellen suchen, die die Studie einordnen. Die WELT ist ja nun nicht das eigene Erzeugnis auf dem Markt. Siehe oben.



Die sich aber alle auf das DICE beziehen und deren Ermittlungen.
Und wenn man da mal weiter liest, ist das, was die da machen, nur Kaffeesatzleserei und Glaskugel gucken.
Es wird also nur geschätzt auf Grundlage von Daten, die auch nur geschätzt sind.
Was soll das?


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wo genau? Zu jedem Projekt gehört nun mal eine Prognose. 
Und da der (damals noch dicke) Gabriel eh die Kontrolle verloren hatte...

Rechnungshof kritisiert Gabriel: Kein Uberblick uber Energiewende-Kosten | tagesschau.de

Dass dieses Projekt nun mal (Tschuldigung) arschteuer wird, hat doch nun wirklich jeder gewusst.
Große Zahlen lagen von Anfang an in der Luft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Uni legt dir die Studien vor, für die du bezahlt hast.


Dieser Pauschale Blödsinn, warum sollten Studenten bestechlich sein.
Die Daten sind Transparent und offen. Man muss sich nur die Frage-
stellung der Aufgabe genau ansehen. Es ging nur um die Kosten, nicht
um den Nutzen.

Was würde es denn im Gegenzug kosten, unsere Stromversorgung auf
neue Kernkraftwerke umzubauen? Wir brächten ungefähr 90 GW 
installierter Leistung, damit alle Spitzen auf dann abgedeckt sind, wenn
einzelne Kernkraftwerke in Revision sind. Bei 1,5 GW pro Block wären
das 60 Kernkraftwerke, gleichmäßig verteilt in Deutschland., die Kosten
liegen, schioelen wir nach Finnland und England um die 15 Milliarden pro 
Block, wären also reine Installationskosten ohe Betriebs- und Folgekosten
irgendwas um eine Billion.

Strom ist teuer. Darum baut man sich für 15.000,-€ seine Solaranlage aufs
Dach und hat bis zum Lebensende genügend Strom. Toller Deal!



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Dass dieses Projekt nun mal (Tschuldigung) arschteuer wird, hat doch nun wirklich jeder gewusst.


Viel schlimmer ist, dass die schwarzen Strolche kein Konzept haben und 
das Ding aus wahltaktischen Gründen und zur Befriedung von Lobby
Gruppen in den Sand setzen. Merkel mit ihren Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg
und dann dem abrupten, unrtechtlichen Sofortausstieg.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Magst Klaus Stratmann?.


Ja, ich kenne das Thema seit Growian umfassend. Auch so ein Projekt, was
wegen bewußter und bekannter KOnzeptmängel in den Sand gesetzt wurde,
um zu zeigen, dass Windkraft nicht funktioniert. Nagut, die Industrie hat
Forschungsminister Riesenhuber langfristig eine große Nase gezeigt.
Growian – Wikipedia
..


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nun, wie gesagt: Verbundnetz. Und wie meinte Mutti doch gleich? Alles im Lot.
Und Solaranlage aufs Dach und alles ist super...
Dir ist aber schon klar, dass nicht jeder im Eigenheim lebt oder die 15.000 über hat? Für uns Gutverdiener sicherlich eine Option. Die anderen zahlen den Spaß, ob sie wollen oder nicht und können sich nicht ausklinken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass nicht jeder im Eigenheim lebt oder die 15.000 über hat? .


Die Leute wollen den ungebremsten Kapitalismus, sie wählen CDU und FDP, also bekommen sie, was sie wollen.
Man könnte ja auch die Linken wählen, macht aber keiner, da kann ich mich novh so bemühen und werbung machen. 
Stattdessen wählen die wirtschaftlich abgehängten mit der AfD die größten Wirtschaftsdeppen, die einen Austritt
aus der RU wollen etc. Alles Teil der Diskussion zum Klimawandel und den Folgen.

Denn vor allem die gesellschaftlichen Folgen werden riesig werden, auch wegen der Kosten. Was mag Holland für
eine umfassende Aufstockung ihrer Deiche um einen Meter bezahlen? Von 12 auf 13m ist es wegen der flachen
Winkel ein riesieger Aufwand. Wer bezahlt es und wer bezahlt es in Bangladesh?


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Okay, das ist mir jetzt (ich bin froh, dass die Wahl endlich vorbei ist) zu politisch/ideologisch. Natürlich alles diskutierbar, aber die Wahl hat mich genug Nerven gekostet und dann müssten wir eigentlich auch wieder in den anderen Thread zurückhüpfen.
Da wird einem ja ganz schwindelig. 

Deswegen nutze ich diese Gelegenheit als Absprungpunkt und gehe in den Freitag.

Habt nen schönen Tag (Flamewar hin oder her)!


----------



## Adi1 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen den ungebremsten Kapitalismus, sie wählen CDU und FDP, also bekommen sie, was sie wollen.



Nö, die meisten Meisten wollen einfach ein menschenwürdiges Leben führen können.

Reichtum spielt da doch überhaupt keine Rolle, man muss halt nur mit eigener Arbeit eine Familie ernähren können.

Wenn man da noch einmal im Jahr in den Urlaub fahren kann, und ein paar Taler
zur Seite legen könnte,
wären doch mittlerweise 80% der Bevölkerung zufrieden.

Und die linken Kommunisten,
naja, die hatten mal ihr Chance.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja, die politischen Folgen des limawandels sind politischer Natur.
Es müssen Gesetze geändert werden, Förderungen bewilligt werden
etc.

Von alleine erfolgt keine Umstellung. Vernunft gibt es beim menschen
nicht über die direkte Wirkung seiner Taten hinaus. Wer hat ein Problem
damit, fossile Energieträger zu verbrennen?

Und genau und nur unsere zusätzlichen C02 Mengen sind es, die massgeblich
den aktuellen Klimawandel antreiben. Auch wenn der CO2 Einfluss absolut 
sehr gering ist, auch wenn die Änderungen des Menschen am Gesamt Kohlenstoff
in der biosaphäre scheinbar verschwindend gering ist, manipulieren wir genau
an den Stellen, an denen es Wirkung zeigt. Gezogen auf 1400W/m² Sonnenein-
strahlungsleistung möge 0,5W/m² zusätzliche Rückstrahlung wenig erscheinen,
es reicht, um die Spirale in Gang zu setzen und noch keinen wir kaum negativ
Rückkoppelnde Faktoren. Ich habe früher auf Algen gesetzt, die Aerosole zur
Wetterregulierung einsetzen, abe wir zerstören auch unser austarriertes 
meeresbiologissche System mit ungeahnten Folgen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich nehme dich jetzt nicht mehr für voll. Ideologie hat mit Wissenschaft und Sachlichkeit eben nichts gemein.


Huch, das lese ich ja jetzt erst. Aber ja, das dachte ich mir auch. Wie soll man mit Menschen sachlich Diskutieren, die nicht einmal einfache Additionsrechnung verstehen

*Atmosphäre ohne anthropogene Einflüsse*
750Gto im Gleichgewicht mit 120Gto in Vegetation und je 60Gto aus Vegetation und Humus, 90Gto ins Wasser 90To aus dem Wasser, es bleiben 750Gto, seit tausenden Jahren. Der CO2 Gehalt ist sehr gut im Eis zu messen. Die Senken wie Tiefsee und Moore, Tundra etc. nehmen kleine Mengen auf. Es schwankt im Rahmen der Eiszeiten Temperaturbedingt um 200-280ppm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Mensch bleiben die Kreisläufe, also 240Gto rein pro Jahr rein in die Atmosphäre und 240Gto raus gleich, aber es werden zusätzlich 5,5 Gto (je nach Quelle) ins System gepumpt. Davon  gehen dann ca. 2 Gto ins Meer und übersäuern es und 3,5 Gto in die Atmosphäre und erhöhen seit der industriellen Revolution den CO2 Gehalt von 280ppm auf 400ppm.

Und wenn irgendwelche Scherzkeks meinen, dass ja unsere Emmissionen unbedeutend im Vergleich zum Kreislauf sind, kann man sich nur mit der Hand vor den Kopf schlagen. Ein Baum der wächst und wieder verfault braucht kein CO2 und produziert keines. Gebiete wie die gesamten Regenwälder sind absolut CO2 neutral, der ständige Austausch zwischen Atmosphäre und Meerwasser steht im Gleichgewicht und es liegt nur an Temperaturen. Steigt die Temperatur, kommt CO2 aus dem Wasser, sinkt dieTemperatur, löst sich CO2 im Wasser. Solange unsere Temperaturen Konstant bleiben, verändert sich daran garnichts. Während der extremen klimatischen Veränderungen während der letzten Eiszeiten blieben die Konzentrationen von CO2 in engen Grenzen zwischen 200ppm und 280ppm.

Und jetzt werden riesige Mengen fossilen Kohlenstoffs freigesetzt. Alle 25 Jahre soviel, wie die gesamte Biomasse am Land ausmacht. Und das Zeug sammelt sich in der Atmosphäre. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es geht um das Arbeiten mit Spannen von 9-26% Treibhausgaspotential des CO2 in Modellen (alles oder nichts),



Hast du für diese jetzt schon ein halbes Dutzend Mal verbreitete "9-26%"-Behauptung eine gültige Quelle? Alles, was ich dazu finde, ist über 20 Jahre alt und ich kenne aus keiner Studie auch nur des letzten Jahrzehnts einen vergleichbare Bandbreite. Zum Vergleich mal aus dem letzten IPCC (der auch schon wieder ziemlich alt ist)
http://www.ipcc.ch/report/graphics/images/Assessment Reports/AR5 - WG1/Chapter 08/Fig8-17.jpg
http://www.ipcc.ch/report/graphics/images/Assessment Reports/AR5 - WG1/Chapter 08/Fig8-20.jpg




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Dann wäre das Geld wesentlich besser in die Vorbereitung auf das was womöglich kommt investiert.
> Fiktives Beispiel und ein wenig überspitzt: Die Erde wird zur Sonne, wie es manch einer gerne artikuliert. Sinnvoll wäre dann das Abschreiben von Gebieten, die vielleicht eh nicht mehr zu retten sein werden.



Die Gebiete, die mittelfristig durch Meeresspiegelanstieg und Verwüstung unbrauchbar werden, betreffen den Lebensraum von über 50% der Menschheit, darunter anteilsmäßig sogar gehäuft die etwas reicheren (Küsten-)Städte und zu einem geringeren Anteil die ohne infrastrukturarmen Regionen. Das heißt wenn es nicht gelingt den Klimawandel zu stoppen oder zumindest auf ein für typische Regenerationszyklen des Menschen angemessenes Maß zu verlangsamen (also z.B. mehrere Jahrhunderte für den Verlust der Fläche einer Stadt), dann gehen über 50% des gesamten Vermögens der Menschheit verloren. Die ambitioniertesten Schutzmaßnahmen wollen dagegen gerade einmal einstellige Prozentzahlen des jährlichen Vermögenszuwachses investieren. Da gibt es nichts zu rechnen. (Was nicht heißt, dass es keine Überschlagsrechnungen gäbe, siehe Arbeitsgruppe III Beiträge zu IPCC Reporten)


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@interessierterUser 
Du scheinst irgendeine Leseschwäche zu besitzen. Studiere bitte noch einmal Post #698 unten.
Wenn Du jetzt echt nicht langsam anfängst, zumindest die Beiträge zu verstehen (wenn du schon keine Quellen liest), dann erübrigt sich alles Weitere tatsächlich.
Du verfasst Beiträge und Antworten auf Themen und Fragestellungen, die so nirgendwo auftauchen oder zur Disposition stehen. 

@ruyven_macaran
Hatte ich schon ein paar mal. Ist jetzt auch nicht schwer zu finden. Beispielsweise unter dem offensichtlichsten Stichwort:
Treibhausgas – Wikipedia

Was ein "Fiktives Beispiel und ein wenig überspitzt" bedeutet, sollte eigentlich auch recht deutlich sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Du scheinst irgendeine Leseschwäche zu besitzen.





Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und vor allem ist die Frage, wie viel Schaden  der Mensch mit seinen 1,5 % zusätzlich zum natürlichen CO2 (dazu gleich  mehr) überhaupt anrichtet





Taskmaster schrieb:


> In der Atmosphäre befinden sich 0,04% CO2. Davon sind 3% von uns..


Leseschwäche? Von 280ppm auf 400ppm sind also nur 1,5%. Wie soll ich das sonst bewerten? Das ist Humbug.
Genauso wie die Behauptung, nur 3% der 400ppm sind anthropogen, einfach nur Humbug. Und genau das
versuchte ich Dir zu erklären, weil der übliche Fehler ist, Kreislauf und zusätzliche Menge zu vermischen.

Natürlich besteht Unsicherheit bei den Werten, unser CO2 Eintrag ist aber so gewaltig, dass selbst ein
Bestimmungsfehler um den Faktor 2 nichts an der Grundaussage ändert. Und wir messen genauer, viel
genauer.

Dazu dann im selben Beitrag dieser Satz, was denn nun? Auf welcher Basis soll ich mit Dir diskutieren?


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Edit: Und noch mal: Niemand zweifelt an, dass der CO2-Überschuss vom Menschen kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> Hatte ich schon ein paar mal. Ist jetzt auch nicht schwer zu finden. Beispielsweise unter dem offensichtlichsten Stichwort:
> Treibhausgas – Wikipedia



Wenn das wirklich die einzige Grundlage für deine Argumentation ist, dann verstehe ich, wieso du dich auf dem Niveau von populär-unwissenschaftlichen Artikeln von anno dunnemal bewegst:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> 9↑ Hochspringen nach: a b J. T. Kiehl, K. E. Trenberth: Earth's annual global mean energy budget. In: American Meteorological Society. Vol. 78,
> *1997*


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Natürlich sind die 1,5% nicht auf die totale ppm-Änderung zu beziehen. Vielleicht war ich nicht deutlich genug oder du möchtest es nicht verstehen.  
Wenn jedes Jahr zu einem Ist-Wert 1,5% eines anderen Werts hinzukommen, macht das in der Summe selbsterklärend keine Veränderung um lediglich 1,5%.
280 + 1,5% Gesamtausstoß aus Jahr 1 + 1,5% Gesamtausstoß aus Jahr 2 + ... 1,5% Gesamtausstoß aus Jahr n ergibt eben nicht 280+1,5%. Ich weiß echt nicht, wie man es noch einfacher erklären kann.
Ich weiß nicht mal, wie man das falsch verstehen kann?
Es handelt sich bei den 1,5% um den Anteil des Menschen an der jährlichen CO2-Emission. 3mal(?!) verlinkt.



> Der anthropogene CO2-Eintrag beträgt zwar nur 3 % der *jährlichen natürlichen Emissionen*, jedoch werden die 97 % natürlicher Emissionen von natürlichen Kohlenstoffsenken wieder vollständig aufgenommen. Der menschengemachte Eintrag in den globalen Kohlenstoffzyklus wurde bislang etwa zur Hälfte von Meeren, Böden und Pflanzen aufgenommen. Der Rest verblieb in der Luft, was seit der Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts zu einem steten Konzentrationsanstieg in der Atmosphäre geführt hat.


Kohlenstoffdioxid in der Erdatmosphare – Wikipedia
Das ist jetzt echt keine sonderlich intellektuell anspruchsvolle Verständnisleistung.

@ruyven_macaran 
Ich kann nichts dafür, dass dir der erste Brotkrumen nicht reicht und du es von da aus nicht mal zwei Meter weiter schaffst.
Greenhouse gas - Wikipedia


> "Climate Change Indicators: Atmospheric Concentrations of Greenhouse Gases". Climate Change Indicators. United States Environmental Protection Agency. Retrieved 2017-01-20


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> ....


Gut, dann sind wir uns einig, dass der Anstieg von 280ppm auf 400ppm anthropogen ist. Da hätte, weil Deine Zahlen nicht eindeutig zu interpretieren waren, ein einfaches "ja" gereicht. Darum fragte ich nach.

Der physikalische Effekt der Rückstrahlung ist auch akzeptiert? Da gibt es durch eine unsägliche Veröffentlichung von Tscheuschner und Gerlach eine große Anzahl von Menschen, die diesen Humbug, das CO2 keine Klimawirkung haben soll, für ernst nehmen. 
http://www.gegenwind-husarenhof.de/sonstiges/Teuschner.pdf

Auch das sollte man vorher klären, denn wenn man CO2 nicht als Klimawirksamen Gas ansieht, kann eine massive Erhöhung der Konzentration natürlich keine Wirkung haben. In der Summe reden wir über etwas um, ich bin da nicht auf dem neuesten Stand, von ca. 0,5W-1W pro m². Das klingt wenig, weil viele Meter Boden und Meer erwärmt werden müssen, aber über 30 Jahre läppert sich der Energieeintrag. Und sobald es wärmer wird, beginnen die positiv rückkoppelnden Veränderungen, die immer detailierter untersucht werden.


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Mehr als Quellen verlinken kann ich nicht. Und gerade diese Rechnung war selbsterklärend.
Dass Du versuchst, mich jetzt nach dieser (für dich eigentlich recht peinlichen) Nummer auch noch als "Physikleugner" ("Der physikalische Effekt der Rückstrahlung ist auch akzeptiert?") hinzustellen, obwohl es eigentlich selbsterklärend für jedes Erstsemester ist, dass genaue Rechnungen mit "9-26%" nicht möglich sind... Das ist jetzt einfach mal der Gipfel der Frechheit.
Man kann natürlich einfach immer von 26% ausgehen. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass das so gemacht wird, um die derbsten Szenarien zu bekommen, nur ist das eben wenig seriös, gell?

Es nervt einfach. Es fehlt scheinbar an allen Ecken und Enden das mathematische Rüstzeug. 
Deswegen steige ich jetzt aus. Man dreht sich mit dir echt nur im Kreis oder bekommt immer die gleiche Sauce, die gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

*Bisherige Diskussion:*
Es wäre immer höflich, eine konkrete Aussage zu machen und diese mit einem Link zu belegen. 
Nur seitenlange Texte zu verlinken und zu erwarten, dass andere aus dem Link das heraus holen, 
was man meint, ist zu einfach. Wir haben ja eine Einigung gefunden, holperig, aber gefunden. Nun 
zur Wirkung:

*Wirkung von CO2:*


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich einfach immer von 26% ausgehen.


Zuerst einmal sollte man sich die Zahlen genau ansehen und nicht behaupten, was gemacht wird. 
Wo kommen denn 9% und wo 26% her? Schauen wir uns den in Wiki verlinkten Artikel von 1997 
mal genauer an, denn es ist nicht so schwer, ein paar Messungen zu machen und eine Spannweite 
von 9-26% ist sehr groß. Es liegt einfach daran, dass der Anteil von CO2 durch Wasser überstrahlt
wird. In trockenen Arktischen Gebieten ist der Einfluss von Wasserdampf minimal, in feucht, warm
tropischen Gebieten riesig. Viel wichtiger ist darum der absolute Wert. 

Da CO2 in der Atmosphäre ziemlich gleichmäßig verteilt ist, ist der absolute Wert,  abhängig natürlich 
von der Konzentration und der Bodentemperatur, überall auf der Welt ähnlich, durchschnittlich 32W/m² 
nach Deiner Quelle. Darüber hinaus wird in unterschiedlichen Frequenzen gemessen. Bei langwelligen 
sind es 26% Anteil, bei Kurzwelligen 0%, auch nicht verwunderlich, siehe dazu Tabelle 3 und 4.  
*
Abstract:*_
"The  longwave  radiative  forcing  of  the  climate  system  for  both  clear  (125  W/m²)  and cloudy (155 W/m²) conditions are discussed. 
The authors find that for the clear sky case the contribution due to water vapor to the total longwave radiative forcing is 75 W/m², 
while for carbon dioxide it is 32 W/m²_
http://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/pdf/10.1175/1520-0477(1997)078<0197:EAGMEB>2.0.CO;2

In Klimasimulationen wird natürlich nicht ein fester Wert genommen, sondern es werden die vielen tausend 
Messwerte aus hunderten von Studien zusammen gefasst, weil in jeder Studie andere Orte und andere Situationen
bewertet wurde. Schaust Du Dir die alten Werte in Deinem Link an, die auf vielen Studien von 1975-1995
beruhen (siehe Tabelle 1), dann ist die Schwankungsbreite der Werte relativ gering.

Jetzt lese ich in Ruhe den Artikel, auch wenn er uralt ist.Ich glaube kaum, dass ist irgend etwas neues finde,
dafür habe ich das Thema in den letzten dreißig Jahren zu oft raus und runter gekaut.

*Bewertung Deiner Aussagen:*


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es nervt einfach. Es fehlt scheinbar an allen Ecken und Enden das mathematische Rüstzeug. .


Nur weil Du Daten fehlinterpretierst, bedeutet es nicht, dass Wissen dazu unpräzise ist. Nehmen wir als
Beispiel dazu Deine immer wieder genannten 8-26%. Das ist nicht die Unsicherheit, es sind je nach Ort,
Zeit und äußeren Bedingungen bekannte unterschiedliche Werte. Alles Werte, die in Simulationen einfließen.

Es gibt zwei Ebenen. Zuerst müssen sämtliche relevanten Effekte erkennt und physikalisch beschrieben werden.
Damit sind wir ziemlich weit. Man findet zwar immer wieder neue Faktoren, in denen gerade die Biosphäre
stabilisierend oder verstärkend rückkoppelt, diese neu beschriebene Faktoren haben aber immer geringere 
Relevanzen. Im zweiten Schritt müssen diese einzelnen Effekte quantifiziert werden. Und auch an dem Punkt 
werden wir immer genauer. Es ist darum absurd, auf irgendwelche alten Studien zu verweisen, die in der
Regel heute quantitativ überholt sind. Die genauen Werte findet man in aktuellen IPCC Bericht

Trotz allem Fortschritt ist eine Prognose schwierig ud die Bandbreite der Modellrechnungen je nach Para-
metern, wie der weiteren Entwicklung der CO2 Ausstöße und der Bewertung bestimmter noch unsicherer
Faktoren schwankt. Mit viel Glück passiert wenig, wahrscheinlich passiert viel im schlimmsten Fall wird es
 katastrophal. Wolen wir das Leben unserer Nachfahren wider besseren Wissend dem Schicksal anvertrauen?
*
Schlusswort:*
Was mich immer wieder aufregt sind Menschen wie Du, die sich einzelne Zahlen heraus picken, den Effekt
dahinter nicht in Gänze durchdringen. aber herum tönen, dass tausende von Forscher keine Ahnung haben.
Lerne zuerst zu verstehen, schaue dann auf konkrete Daten und diskutiere danach fundiert.

Ich bin aus dem Thema ziemlich lange raus, weil der Drop gelutsch ist. Alle Effekte sind qualitativ hinreichend
genau beschrieben. Was offen ist, sind quantivifierungen. Da ich keine Lust habe, jedes Jahr hunderte von
Veröffentlichungen zu lesen, freue ich mich immer wieder, wenn andere Foristen neue Ergebnisse finden
und verlinken, z.B. gerade zu Themen wie Meeresströmungen, Windsystemen etc.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bin vermutlich noch älter und ja, wir hatten früher sehr strenge Winter, an die erinnern wir uns, aber ebenso auch sehr milde. Ich kann das gut an den alten Fahrtenbühern der Motorräder recherchieren, weil früher die täglich aus Spaß zurückgelegten Kilometer mit dem Wetter korrelierten. Es gab auch vor über dreißig Jahren warme Dezember und Januare, in denen ich viele tausende Kilometer fuhr, mitten in den Mittelgebirgen. Und denke an den Winter 2009/10, er war jämmerlich kalt.
> Aber wir haben zur Zeit wirklich Glück bei uns, weil die Erwärmung eher gering ist, auch geringer, als es frühere Modellrechnungen verhersagten. Lokal stoßen Klimamodell an große Grenzen ud wir dürfen keine zu hohen Erwartungen haben. Global sieht es anders aus, da kommt die Projektion ganz gut hin.



Ja, ich sehe das ähnlich,

früher gab es noch langsam vor sich anhaltende Niederschläge.

Mittlerweise sind gerade im Sommer sintflutartige Regenfälle die normal,
Klimawandel ola.


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*

Schon wieder diese Allgemeinplätzchen, ohne in die Tiefe zu gehen und zu verstehen, was das Problem ist (und nein, es wird nicht für jeden Hinterhof dediziert unterschieden).
Es wird tatsächlich (wie x-fach erwähnt) mit festen physikalischen Werten für das CO2-Molekül gerechnet. Es ist zwar niedlich, dass Du versuchst, dir einen gewissen Anstrich "vom Fach" zu geben und so zu tun, als würdest du eine objektive Bewertung von dir geben, die die Methodikkritik förmlich hinwegfegt, aber mehr als das ist es leider auch nicht.
Denn stattdessen kommen dann die üblichen ideologischen Kampfgesänge inkl "Denkt doch an die KINDER!" ("Wolen wir das Leben unserer Nachfahren wider besseren Wissend dem Schicksal anvertrauen?")
Kann man machen. Du darfst deine Überzeugungen bzw. Ideologie gerne ausleben, nur hat das wenig mit Wissenschaft zu tun.

Und da tatsächlich immer nur solches Zeug kommt oder einfach komplett von der diskutierten Problemtaik abgewichen wird, sich geweigert wird, Quellen zu lesen, die ich sogar per Hyperlink und oft sogar mit direktem Sprung in die betreffenden Passagen und Absätze auf meine Aussagen lege, dazu noch einfache Rechnungen nicht verstehst, machst du eine produktive Auseinandersetzung schlicht unmöglich. Zumal dann auch noch solche diametralen Behauptungen (bzw. Frechheiten) wie "Es wäre immer höflich, eine konkrete Aussage zu machen und diese mit einem Link zu belegen. " einfach die Skala des Erträglichen sprengen. Und weil das mittlerweile so richtig provozierende Formen angenommen hat: Willkommen auf Ignore. 
Ich streite mich gerne, ich diskutiere gerne. Ich verschwende aber nicht meine wenige Freizeit mit so einem Quark.

Wie gesagt stand nie zur Disposition (und das mehrfach und deutlich gesagt), dass CO2 ein Treibhausgas ist (Wie könnte ich das mit meinem universitären Hintergrund?) oder der Überschuss vom Menschen stammt. Das wird hier niemand finden. Die Einzige, die immer und immer wieder aus ganz anderen Fragestellungen dorthin sprang, warst du und ich habe keine Ahnung warum. Vielleicht ist es der einzige Vorgang, den du verstanden hast. Das ist schön, das freut mich. Bringt aber nichts.
Es geht um die Bewertung des Beitrags des CO2 zur Klimaentwicklung und in wie weit natürliche Prozesse diesen Beitrag größer erscheinen lassen, als er eigentlich ist. 
Denn beispielsweise ist auch völlig gesicherrt, dass über 40% (gar bis zu 60%) der Polarschmelze nichts mit einem antrophogenen Klimawandel zu tun haben. Die anerkannte Studie hatte ich hierzu bereits verlinkt.
Zukunftszenarien ("Wir werden alle sterben", "alles alles wird verdorren", etc. pp.) sind im Gros mehr als fraglich und teilweise sogar pure panikmache.
Und ausreichend quantifiziert ist eben auch nichts. Denn dann würden sich die Kollegen auch keine Forschungsreisen und Studien mehr genehmigen. Wie schon x-fach verlinkt (und doch scheinbar nie gelesen): Klima: Wie Forscher und Medien Ergebnisse verzerren - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es gibt massive Wissenslücken und Verständnisprobleme beim System Erde, die eben u.a. auch dazu geführt haben, dass die Modelle schon bei der Vorhersage der ersten 15 Jahre (eigentlich 20, denn der Fehler setzte sich natürlich bis zum "anpassen der Daten" immer weiter fort) scheiterten.

Es gibt diese "Einigkeit" nicht. Der Klimawandel ist (entgegen mancher Propagandaseiten) nicht vollständig verstanden und beschrieben.
Und damit vielleicht doch mal jemand hier liest, wie grundsätzlich die Fragestellung in der Geowissenschaft noch heute ist, kopiere ich es jetzt doch mal im größeren Umfang hier hinein:


			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *1. Frage: Wie stark wird der Treibhauseffekt?*
> Würde sich die Menge von CO2 in der Luft verdoppeln, stiege die Temperatur chemischen Experimenten zufolge um ein Grad. Erst Wasserdampf verstärkt der Theorie zufolge den Treibhauseffekt in gefährlicher Weise: Wärmere Luft lässt mehr Wasser verdampfen, das quasi als Dampfglocke die Luft weiter erwärmen würde.
> 
> *Wie stark der Effekt ist, gilt als Kernfrage der Klimaforschung. Die sogenannte Klimasensitivität beziffert der Uno-Klimareport auf 1,5 bis 4,5 Grad - so stark stiege die Lufttemperatur aufgrund des Wasserdampfes, würde sich CO2 verdoppeln. Die Spanne wurde auch aufgrund der jüngsten Klimaentwicklung im Vergleich zum letzten IPCC-Bericht 2007 leicht nach unten korrigiert.*
> ...


Es ist dann eben doch ein Unterschied, ob man tatsächlich "vom Fach" ist, oder es nur gewohnt ist, am linken Stammtisch gegen irgendwelche Verschwörungstheoretiker anzuschreien.
Die Bewertungen sind nicht so simpel, wie manch einer hier glaubt. Es ist auch kein "Drops" gelutscht. Er wird nur nicht mehr diskutiert, weil das UBA es nicht will, vermutlich weil der Klimawandel mittlerweile auch tatsächlich und nirgendwo stärker als bei uns ein Wirtschaftsfaktor geworden ist.

@Adi1 
Das ist eine verzerrte Wahrnehmung und die Beschreibung von Wetter. Gerade der Unterschied zwischen Wetter und Klima macht vielen hier (aber auch vielen Journalisten) scheinbar größere Probleme.
Die kleinste Zeiteinheit des Klimas beträgt 30 Jahre. Deine Erinnerung an das Wetter von hier und da hat jetzt erst mal nichts mit dem Klima zu tun (genauso wenig Rudi Carrells "Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer?").
Wie schon mehrfach vorgetragen: gerade so Dinge wie die "gefühlte Zunahme und Intensitätssteigerung von Wetterphänomenen" (Stürme und andere Katastrophen) sind statistisch nicht zu belegen.
Das System Erde ist nämlich nicht statisch und natürliche Zyklen beherrschen bisher das Klimabild. Wer im Klimamaßstab denkt, muss in größeren Dimensionen denken.
Denn so unlogisch es klingen mag: der tatsächliche Klimawandel wird Eurasien erst mal kälter machen.
Dass Winter mal wärmer, mal kalt sind (auch mal eine längere Periode hindurch), ist per se kein Zeichen des Klimawandels.

P.S.: blau hinterlegte Schrift ist in diesem Forum seit jeher anklickbar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> ...


 Ich erklärte Dir gerade in Ruhe, woher die Spannweite bestimmter Werte kommt, die Du einfach pauschal als Unwissen und ungenaue Messungen abtust. Wer steckt nicht im Thema drin?

 Weiter verbreite ich keine Panik, sondern einen realistischen Blick auf Szenarien. Und ja, das Problem ist, dass nicht die Verursacher die Zeche zahlen werden, sondern nachfolgende Generationen. Darum ist es auch so schwer, mit Kosten zu argumentieren, weil die heutigen Verursacher keine und nur wenige Probleme bekommen. Und darum ist es so schwer, dieser Gruppe klar zu machen, dass es egoistisches Handeln ist. Ähnlich dem Atommüll. Die Erzeugende Generation hatte alle Vorteile in Bezug auf Luftreinheit und billigen Strom, die unkalkulierbare Zeche zahlen die nächsten Generationen mit dem Problem der Endlagerung. Das war beim Ozonloch einfacher, weil heute Lebende die merklich erhöhte UV-Strahlung direkt spürten. Wenn man z.B. als Australier bemerkt, dass man blind wird und Hautkrebs bekommt etc, dann macht man etwas.

 Es kommt von mir kein wirres Zeug, ich versuche Deine „Argumente“, die sich ziemlich dicht an Seiten wie Eike orientieren, zu entkräften. Schön, dass Du einen Journalisten wie Axel Bojanowski  zitierst, der nur sehr entfernt im Thema steckt. Dazu solltest Du aber auch sagen, dass  Bojanowski ein glühender Verfechter der Katastrophenszenarien ist, verfolgt man seine Beiträge im Spiegel. Er lebt als freier Mitarbeiter von seiner Arbeit und den Klicken auf Artikel.

 Zu Deinen Frage nach Unstimmigkeiten der Klimamodelle habe ich Dir längst die aktuellen Ergebnisse genannt, die 2009 noch nicht vorhanden waren, weshalb damals von Storch Alarm schlug. Es geht um Schmelzenthalpie in Grönland. Dort wird erheblich mehr Wärmeenergie in das Schmelzen von Eis umgesetzt. Als Resultat wird es zwar nicht so schnell warm, dafür steigen die Meeresspiegel schneller. Kein gutes Signal, oder. Der berechnete Wärmeeintrag ins System stimmt, eine Parameteränderung zur Eisschmelze ist in Klimamodellen schnell eingefügt. Die Modelle werden laufend optimiert.
Gronland-Eisschild: Kleiner Rechenfehler, grosse Wirkung | ZEIT ONLINE

 Wir haben vermutlich unterschiedliche Ansprüche an die Genauigkeit. Ich habe Physik studiert, mir reichen gute Daumenwerte, um zu wissen, ob etwas keinen, einen geringen oder großen Einfluss hat. CO2 hat einen großen Einfluss auf unser Klima. Das reicht mir als Antwort. Wann es jetzt wo genau wie warm wird und ob das Meer 2100 0,5m oder 2m höher ist, ist mir dabei relativ egal. Die Aussage, dass es große Veränderungen geben wird ist und bleibt stimmig. Je mehr Zeit wir haben, um so besser. Je weniger CO2 wir produzieren, umso besser.  

 Und zu Deinem pauschalen Satz, der Klimawandel ist nicht vollständig verstanden. Nenne mir bitte ein reales System, was der Mensch in Gänze verstanden hat. Wir sind nicht einmal in der Lage, ein einfaches Doppelpendel zu beschreiben. Ist darum die gesamte Mechanik Humbug und ungenau? Oder gibt es überall Teilbereiche, in die man viel tiefer einsteigen könnte und in der Abschätzungen ausreichen müssen?
Doppelpendel – Wikipedia

 Du dagegen behauptest nur, wir haben keine Ahnung und Modelle stimmen nicht. Was ziehst Du daraus für Schlüsse? Wir sollten nichts tun und abwarten? Das ist meiner Ansicht nach gefährlich bis dumm, weil ein Umstieg auf die Nutzung regenerativer Energien alleine schon aus Gründen der Verfügbarkeit und der Umweltverschmutzung sinnvoll ist. Reduziertes CO2 kommt als Schmankeln oben drauf. Darum bin ich für die EE. Die Triebfeder ist Sicherung  unseres Wohnstandes im Land.

 Da ich z.B. nicht behauptet habe, dass 100% der Treibeisschmelze der Arktik auf den anthropogenen Teil zurückzuführen ist, ist Dein Link keine Neuigkeit, was soll ich darauf eingehen. Der Zusammenhang zu El Nino wird auch immer deutlicher. Das hat aber rein gar nichts mit schmelzendem Festlandeis auf Grönland zu tun. Da passiert gerade viel mehr, als jemals vermutet.  
scinexx | Klima: 2017 setzt Rekord-Trend fort: Neue Anomalien in Form von Hitzewellen in der Arktis und "Küsten"-El Nino in Peru

Ich sagte zum Thema schon, dass die Entwicklung der Meeresströme noch völlig offen ist. Dabei geht es aber nur um lokale Verteilung der zusätzlichen Wärme durch den anthropogenen Klimawandel, weniger um positive oder negative Rückkopplung. Auch das sagte ich schon. Du solltest lesen, was ich schreibe. Schau doch z.B. auf die mittelalterliche Warmzeit. Lokal gab es immer schon schnelle und große Veränderungen. Aktuell erleben wir aber eine globale Erwärmung, dass ist etwas ganz anderes. Was steht als Befürchtung dazu im Link:
_"David Carlson, Leiter der Klimaforschung bei der WMO, ergänzt: "Selbst  ohne den starken El Nino des letzten Jahres sehen wir 2017 Veränderungen  auf unserem Planeten, die die Grenzen unseres Verständnisses für das  Klimasystem sprengen. Wir befinden uns nun in wahrhaft unkartierten  Gewässern."_

 Was ist es für ein Beleg, dass auch das Umweltbundesamt neuerdings gegen bewusst gefälschte Berichte angeht? Das, was man auf Eike lesen muss, ist gröbster Dummfug, dortige Journalisten als das zu benennen, was sie sind, ist sinnvoll, oder? Die Diskussion ist zu ernst, als dass man Nebelkerzenwerfer ohne Kommentar dulten sollte.

 Wer nimmt z.B. an, dass die Erde ein statisches Klima hätte? Diese Unterstellung ist das, was man Strohmanns Argument nennt. Man widerlegt etwas, was nicht im Raume stand und nutzt die Widerlegung als Argument gegen andere Meinungen. Es ist zu leicht durchschaubar.

 Darum eine Frage an Dich: Wie sollen wir mit den bisherigen Erkenntnissen zur Wirkung von CO2 umgehen?

 P.S.: Was soll der Unfug mit „linkem Stammtisch“? Linke Stammtische kümmern sich um gesellschaftliche Fragen zur Vermögensverteilung, nicht oder weniger um Umwelt und Klima. Das wären grüne Stammtische, aber lassen wir das. Lerne Du lieber zuerst, die Daten zu verstehen, die Du verbreitest.

Der zweiter Nachsatz geht um das Wort "genau" und die Denkweise dahinter. Das Handwerker misst "ganz genau", also meint er damit einen Zentimeter, der Gravitationswellenforscher wäre mit einem Pikometer nicht zufrieden. Wer versucht "genau" zu sein, wird nie ans Ziel kommen, wer versucht, eine bestimmte Genauigkeit zu erreichen, kann es schaffen. Geht es um Klimamodelle, reichen mir 50% Genauigkeit der Temperaturen, also z.B. die Aussage, es wird 2°C +/- 1°C wärmer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> Ich kann nichts dafür, dass dir der erste Brotkrumen nicht reicht und du es von da aus nicht mal zwei Meter weiter schaffst.
> Greenhouse gas - Wikipedia



Mit Verlaub: Dafür, dass DEINE Behauptungen hier nicht belegt werden, kannst du sehr wohl etwas. Und nur du kannst etwas dafür. Und das übrigens weiterhin, in der diesmal von dir genannten wissenschaftlichen Quelle stehen die von dir behaupteten "9-26%" überhaupt nicht drin.
Climate Change Indicators: Atmospheric Concentrations of Greenhouse Gases | Climate Change Indicators in the United States | US EPA

Ich bitte erneut um eine halbwegs aktuelle Studie (sagen wir: die letzten fünf Jahre für Zusammenfassungen anderer Zahlen, dieses Jahrzehnt für Primärquellen) aus der herausgeht, dass wir "heute" eine derartige Unsicherheit in unserem Verständnis des Treibhauseffektes hätten. Ich habe bereits vier Jahre alte Quellen gepostet, die das exakte Gegenteil besagen und wenn du der Meinung bist, den IPCC widerlegen zu können, so tue das - wenn nicht akzeptiere das die Forschung nicht mehr auf dem Stand von 1997 ist. Aber vorhandenes Wissen einfach leugnen und diese Leugnung auch noch als Argument zu missbrauchen hat in einem Diskussionsforum mit "Wissenschaft" im Namen nichts zu suchen. Das ist schlichtweg Provokation.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "9-26%" .


Es kommt hin und ist überhaupt kein Problem. Denn Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass der Mensch den CO2 Gehalt bald verdoppelt hat. Das der Effekt von Wasserdampf erheblich über CO2 liegt, sollte jeder wissen, dazu kommen andere Gase, wie Methan, Ozon, Lachgas etc. Außerdem muss kann man unterschiedlich Frequenzen betrachten:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/pdf/10.1175/1520-0477(1997)078<0197:EAGMEB>2.0.CO;2

Der Unterschied liegt darin, Wissen zu haben, es zu verstehen und zu interpretieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das Wasserdampf insgesamt stärker vertreten ist, ist klar und die Frequenzabhängigkeit sowieso - ohne die gäbe es schließlich gar keinen Treibhauseffekt. Mir geht es um die Bandbreite von ±50% um den Mittelwert bei dieser Angabe. Eine derartige Ungenauigkeit hätte mit "verstehen", geschweige denn "vorhersagen" tatsächlich nichts zu tun, aber für ein gegebenes Frequenzspektrum (z.B. das der Sonne respektive der Erdoberfläche) und eine gegebene Menge Wasserdampf (z.B. das globale Mittel der Erdathmosphäre aktuell oder in bestimmten Entwicklungsszenarien) kann man wesentlich präzisere Antworten geben, als deine Tabellen von 1997.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Auch das erklärte ich doch oben. In Situationen mit extrem viel Wasserdampf spielt CO2 eine untergeordnete Rolle, weil viele Bereiche der Emissionsspektren mit Wasser übereinstimmen. In Gebieten mit kaum Wasserdampf ist der Einfluss von CO2 Prozentual viel größer. Es liegt also nicht daran, wie Taskmaster behauptet, _"das wir keine Ahnung haben",_ sondern das wir sehr genau messen können, was wann passiert, nur schwankt es je nach Situation. Und genau das wird im Klimamodellen berücksicht. CO2 wirkt über derArktik ohne Wasserdampf ganz anders, also stärker, als über einem Monsumgebiet in Indien, wo es quasi, prozentual, keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Taskmaster (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*

Die Quellen sind verlinkt. Wenn dir diese nicht reichen, schreib eine Hochschule an.
Wie bereits im vorherigen Kommentar gepostet, ist meine Argumentation absolut mit dem IPCC konform. Sämtliche von mir geäußerte Einwände werden auch von anderen Wissenschaftlern geteilt. 


> Zu den eigentlich entscheidenden Fragen jedoch macht die Cook-Studie keine Aussage: Wie groß ist der menschengemachte Anteil am Klimawandel? Und wie gefährlich ist der Klimawandel? Die bedeutendsten Fragen der Umweltforschung sind weitaus schwieriger zu beantworten - und hier gehen die Meinungen der Wissenschaftler weit auseinander. Die Kontroversen und Unsicherheiten dazu dokumentiert sorgsam der aktuelle Uno-Klimabericht auf Tausenden Seiten.


Schön dazu auch der Kommentar der bonner Meteorologin Victor Venema "Five reasons scientists do not like the consensus on climate change": Five reasons scientists do not like the consensus on climate change
Warum mit einem Festwert (und sicherlich nicht dem niedrigsten) statt der tatsächlichen Spanne gerechnet wird, sollte eigentlich auch jedem klar geworden sein, der sich auch nur einmal die Mühe gemacht hat, die entsprechenden Verlinkungen zu lesen.


> Wolken sind eine weitere große Unbekannte, sie fallen durch das Raster der Klimamodelle. Niedrige Wolken kühlen, hohe Wolken wärmen die Luft. Vermutlich überwiege der Wärmeeffekt, resümiert der IPCC. Es bestehe allerdings "geringes Vertrauen", dass Wolken angemessen simuliert werden könnten, konstatiert der Klimabericht.


Ich gehe in meiner Naivität immer davon aus, dass der durchschnittliche Intellekt auch Zusammenhänge erkennt und sich damit quasi von selbst die offensichtlichen Antworten gibt.
Ihr wart scheinbar nie wirklich involviert und es wird auch schwerlich medial der Dissens kommuniziert, wenn (wie gesagt) das UBA es unterdrückt, welches übrigens sich nicht über die Verschwörungstheoretiker namentlich hergemacht hat.
Das Verbrechen der beiden Wissenschaftsjournalisten war:


> In ihren Beiträgen hatten sie den Klimawandel selbst nie infrage gestellt, doch kritisierten sie die ihrer Ansicht nach allzu apokalyptischen Prognosen des Weltklimarates IPCC. Auch stellten sie wissenschaftliche Studien heraus, die neben den menschlichen Einflussfaktoren auf das Klima auch natürliche Hintergründe anerkannten.


Allein an den Reaktionen darauf merke ich, wer hier Quellen nicht mal öffnet.
Wenn hochangesehene Autoren und Dozenten des "clickbaits" bezichtigt werden (vermutlich weil man nichts Negatives finden konnte), dann ist einfach Ende.

Es ist verschwendete Zeit. Ich kann Euch die Situation scheinbar nicht vermitteln, da ich gegen die Eingehämmerte Ideologie nicht ankomme. Es wird gar nichts zugelassen, was zwar Stand der Dinge ist, aber gegen einen anthropogenen Klimawandel als Armageddon spricht oder andere Faktoren ins Spiel bringt.

Wenn ich alleine lese, dass "+- 1 bis 2 Grad jetzt nicht so wichtig wären, so genau nimmt das ja keiner" (ein Grad Erhöhung entspricht der Verdopplung des CO2 in der Atmosphäre), dann weiß ich wo ich bin.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*

Was soll mir der Link _"Fünf Gründe, warum Wissenschaftler keinen Konsens mögen"_ jetzt sagen? Es gibt keinen Konsens. Ja, richtig, ich verlinkte Dir die Basis aller Kritiker, die Veröffentlichung von Tscheuschner und Gerlach. Darauf berufen sich die ablehnenden Wissenschaftler und genau die sind über einen Konsens unglücklich und zetern von wegen Wissenschaftsethik etc. . Sie sollten einfach gute Messwerte und gute Argumente liefern, anstatt ideologisch zu intervenieren. 

 Und weiter? Wir sehen hier den Übergang von wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse zur Politik. Mit den politischen Aussagen sind Wissenschaftler nicht glücklich. Ja, eine Binsenweisheit. Welche genauen Thesen hat denn der Blogschreiber gegen die massgebliche Wirkung von CO2 als aktuelle Triebfeder? Sämtliche natürlichen nicht anthropogenen Ursachen würden uns langsam Richtung Kaltzeit auf der Nordhalbkugel schicken, die ist nämlich wieder dran [1], wenn Du Dir langfristige Zyklen anschaust, nach dem Krieg befürchtete man auch noch, das die nächste Kaltzeit beginnt, es war aber Staub durch den Krieg, durch ungefilterte Abgase  und die Wasseraufwirbelung durch Schiffe[2] . Was erwärmt die Erde aktuell? Im Blog finde ich dazu keine Antwort. Für wen, außer sich selber, redet der Blog Schreiber? Ein verfickter Blog. Das ist Deine Quelle der Wahrheit? Oder willst Du mir sagen, dass nicht alles Eindeutig ist? Nein, ist es nicht. Na und? Es ist eindeutig genug, darauf kommt es an.
[1] Klimazyklen: Die nachste Eiszeit fallt erst einmal aus - Spektrum der Wissenschaft
[2]  Ein Grossversuch mit dem Klima – Der Extrem-Winter 1939/40 und die Klimaforschung (von Dr. Arnd Bernaerts)  | Weltenwetter

Ich habe keine Lust, seitenweise Eike Stumpfsinn zu lesen, . Beschreibe in klaren Worten, was Du kritisierst, welche Konsequenzen es hat und welche Schlüsse es hat. Z.b. zu Wolken, ja, eine Simulation zu Wolkenbildung ist schwierig. Also sucht mal allgemein zu Faktoren für Bevölkung. In den ersten Modellen wurden Wolken als abkühlernd angesehen, also als Klimastabilisierend. Inzwischen zeigen immer bessere Ergebnisse, dass Wolken in Summe wohl leicht erwährmend sind. Der Effekt der Wolken ist aber nicht so riesig, dass es maßgeblichen Einfluss hat. Relevant ist der Wasserdampf in der Luft. Wo ist jetzt  Dein Problem? Beschreib es und quantifiziere es. 


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wenn ich alleine lese....


Ich stellte Dir diese  Frage:


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum eine Frage an Dich: Wie sollen  wir mit den bisherigen Erkenntnissen zur Wirkung von CO2  umgehen?.



Keinen Deiner erwähnten Punkte sehe ich anderes, ich beschriebe es mit quasi denselben Worten. Es gibt natürlich Unsicherheiten in der Modellen. Ich ziehe vermutlich nur andere Schlüsse als Du. Also noch einmal die Frage an Dich: Wie sollen  wir mit den bisherigen Erkenntnissen zur Wirkung von CO2  umgehen?

Und zu Axel Axel Bojanowski, es ist ein Journalist, kein Wissenschaftler. Er berichtet über Wissenschaft und schafft keine. Er ist immer wieder eine Quelle für gute links. Früher war er leidenschaftlicher Schreiber für Katastrophenszenarien, seit es eine kurze Periode über ein paar Jahre keine weitere Temperatursteigerung gab, weil wir auf sehr hohem Niveaus waren, fing er an, ganz andere Töne zu schreiben. Von Deinem Hauptlink wird er aber masslos kritisiert für diese Aussage: "_Selbst hartgesottene Kritiker der Klimaforschung zweifeln nicht an  dem physikalischen Grundsatz, dass Treibhausgase aus Autos, Fabriken und  Kraftwerken die Luft wärmen"

_Liest Du eigentlich, was Du verlinkst?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch das erklärte ich doch oben. In Situationen mit extrem viel Wasserdampf spielt CO2 eine untergeordnete Rolle, weil viele Bereiche der Emissionsspektren mit Wasser übereinstimmen. In Gebieten mit kaum Wasserdampf ist der Einfluss von CO2 Prozentual viel größer. Es liegt also nicht daran, wie Taskmaster behauptet, _"das wir keine Ahnung haben",_ sondern das wir sehr genau messen können, was wann passiert, nur schwankt es je nach Situation. Und genau das wird im Klimamodellen berücksicht. CO2 wirkt über derArktik ohne Wasserdampf ganz anders, also stärker, als über einem Monsumgebiet in Indien, wo es quasi, prozentual, keine Rolle spielt.



Taskmaster äußert hier keine Aussage über die Strahlungsbilanz in bestimmten, abgegrenzten Bereichen, sondern über die Wirkung des Klimawandels insgesamt bzw. über unsere Kenntnis derseleben. Und er behauptet, dass wir den globalen Einfluss von CO2 kaum mehr als raten können. Diese Behauptung ist schlichtweg falsch.
Die Feststellung, dass sich der lokale Einfluss von CO2 von Ort zu Ort oder genauer von Wetterbedingung zu Wetterbedingung unterscheidet, wäre richtig. Aber es wäre eben keine Aussage über den globalen Klimawandel, um den es hier ging, sondern ein Baustein für feingranuläre Simulationen 




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die Quellen sind verlinkt. Wenn dir diese nicht reichen, schreib eine Hochschule an.



Das hier ist ein Link: Quellenangabe – Wikipedia
Das hier sind Quellen zum Forschungsstand des 21. Jhd. zur Bedeutung von CO2 für den Klimawandel
404 Not Found
404 Not Found

Und zwar die einzigen, die hier in letzter Zeit gepostet wurden. Zufällig welche mit Hochschulhintergrund und nicht-ganz-zufällig welche, die dich der Lüge bezichtigen. Du kannst darauf eingehen oder darauf verzichten, an dieser Diskussion teilzunehmen.



> Wie bereits im vorherigen Kommentar gepostet, ist meine Argumentation absolut mit dem IPCC konform. Sämtliche von mir geäußerte Einwände werden auch von anderen Wissenschaftlern geteilt.



Du verlinkst nicht auf den IPCC, sondern auf den Spiegel. Genauer gesagt verlinkst du ausschließlich auf Axel Bojanowski und ausschließlich auf Abschnitte, in denen er seine Einschätzung widergibt und nicht aus wissenschaftlichen Studien zitiert. Das einzige, womit deine Argumentation demnach konform ist, sind Teile der Meinung von Axel Bojanowski. In Anbetracht des Alters der Artikel (drei Jahre alte Meinung auf Basis einer vierjahre alten Aussage seiner selbst auf Basis einer damals aktuellen Zusammenfassung bis zu neun Jahre alter Daten) ggf. nicht einmal die aktuelle Meinung Axel Bojanowskis. Der übrigens weder Klimatologe noch Wissenschaftler noch sonst irgend eine Form von Primärquelle ist, sondern freier Journalist, der gelegentlich eine ausreichend reißerische Headline für Spon hervorbringen muss.



> Schön dazu auch der Kommentar der bonner Meteorologin Victor Venema "Five reasons scientists do not like the consensus on climate change": Five reasons scientists do not like the consensus on climate change
> Warum mit einem Festwert (und sicherlich nicht dem niedrigsten) statt der tatsächlichen Spanne gerechnet wird, sollte eigentlich auch jedem klar geworden sein, der sich auch nur einmal die Mühe gemacht hat, die entsprechenden Verlinkungen zu lesen.



Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, deine Verlinkungen zu lesen und finde darin keine einzige deiner Argumentationen belegt. (Weswegen ich mich künftig bei längeren Links auf Querlesen beschränken werde, ehrlich gesagt ist es verdammt arrogant zu erwarten, dass Diskussionspartner eine einzelne Zahl oder Aussage aus mehreren Seiten Text selbst heraussuchen und es ist eine absolute Frechheit, dann auch noch Texte zu verlinken, in denen diese Zahlen nicht einmal auftauchen)
Das gilt übrigens auch für die jetzt zum ersten Mal von dir aufgestellte Behauptung "es wird mit einem Festwert gerechnet"
(von der ich aber nicht einmal weiß, worauf sie sich beziehen soll)




> Ich gehe in meiner Naivität immer davon aus, dass der durchschnittliche Intellekt auch Zusammenhänge erkennt und sich damit quasi von selbst die offensichtlichen Antworten gibt.
> Ihr wart scheinbar nie wirklich involviert und es wird auch schwerlich medial der Dissens kommuniziert, wenn (wie gesagt) das UBA es unterdrückt, welches übrigens sich nicht über die Verschwörungstheoretiker namentlich hergemacht hat.
> Das Verbrechen der beiden Wissenschaftsjournalisten war:



Mag ja sein, dass mein Intellekt einfach nicht ausreicht, aber ich verstehe nicht einmal was diese drei von dir zusammenhängend geposteten Sätze miteinander zu tun haben. Oder gar mit dem vorrangehenden Zitat oder den hier thematisierten, wissenschaftlichen Aspekten. Aber ganz allgemein ist die Erläuterung von nicht selbstverständlichen Zusammenhängen die Grundlage einer Diskussion, denn wenn die Sache selbstverständlich wäre, müsste man ja nicht diskutieren. Du erklärst die von dir gesehenen Zusammenhänge aber nicht einmal auf Nachfrage, was deinen Posts den Status eines Diskussionsbeitrags nimmt und sie zu Predigenden/Bekehrungsversuchen/Zeitverschwendung macht. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt könntest du das ändern oder dieses Diskussionsforum verlassen.
Persönlich bin ich übrigens tatsächlich nicht in Klima- und Klimafolgenforschung involviert. Aber ich hab zumindest schon mit Leuten zusammengearbeitet die es sind und einige Jahre meines Lebens u.a. damit verbracht, denen zuzuhören und mit einigen aus der nicht rund um die Uhr im Fernsehn vertretenen B-Riege auch darüber zu diskutieren. (Ein Latif hat selten einen ruhigen Moment, seine Co-Autoren schon). Das ist zwar zugegebenermaßen auch schon wieder einige Jahre her, aber dank des langsamen Wissenstransfers aus der Wissenschaft in die Medien reicht das auch heute noch oft genug, um z.B. Spiegel-Panikmache als solche zu erkennen und nicht zwei Jahre warten zu müssen, bis eine gegenteilige Meldung als "Neuheit" folgt. (Stichwort "oh nein, der Golfstrom geht gleich aus, Europa erfriert"...)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, deine Verlinkungen zu lesen und finde darin keine einzige deiner Argumentationen belegt. (Weswegen ich mich künftig bei längeren Links auf Querlesen beschränken werde, ehrlich gesagt ist es verdammt arrogant zu erwarten, dass Diskussionspartner eine einzelne Zahl oder Aussage aus mehreren Seiten Text selbst heraussuchen und es ist eine absolute Frechheit, dann auch noch Texte zu verlinken, in denen diese Zahlen nicht einmal auftauchen


Danke, diese_ "Frechheit"_ versuche ich mit höflichen Worten UserTaskmaster weit einigen Beiträgen klar zu machen.


----------



## Taskmaster (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

*Seufz* 
Schlag den besagten IPCC-Bericht auf (achte auch darauf, dass es die lange Version ist) und prüfe. Wenn du ihn gelesen hättest, würden wir jetzt schon gar nicht mehr diskutieren.
Ich habe echt keine Ahnung, was für Probleme du mit Quellen hast. Sollte es mir nicht möglich sein, per Direktlink auf Absätze oder Stellen zu verlinken und du keine Lust haben, alles zu lesen, dann hier der Pro-Tipp:
Strg + F-Taste und ab die Post.
Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, einen Text zu durchsuchen? Vor allem nach Zahlen?

Übrigens hoffe ich nicht, dass du zur CO2-Spanne die Verlinkung "Five reasons scientists do not like the consensus on climate change" durchforstet hast.
Denn die Antwort steht selbstverständlich lieb und einfach verständlich im angeführten Zitat.
Dass Du nicht mal weißt, worauf sich der "Festwert" bezieht, zeigt nur, dass du an dieser Diskussion teilnimmst, ohne überhaupt die vorherigen Beiträge gelesen zu haben.

Wie gesagt: das hier ergibt so keinen Sinn. 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Man nennt Deinen Stil: Destruktive Diskussion. Keine klaren Aussagen machen, irgendwelche allgemeinen Links mit wenig Zusammenhang dazu schmeißen, Texte anderer nicht lesen, stattdessen persönlich angreifen. Das hat mit Diskussion nichts zu tun. Worum geht es Dir? Ich habe immer noch nicht verstanden, was Du uns darüber hinaus sagen willst, dass Klimamodelle das Erdklima nur grob berechnen? Das widerlegt nicht im geringsten, dass CO2 einen massgeblichen Einfluss hat. Was ist Dein Ziel der Diskussion?

In diesem Sinne: Gute Nacht

Ist es dagegen nicht schön, dass die EE wunderbar funktioniert. Das sind die geplanten Einspeisungen für heute, z.T. 70% Windstrom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Transparency in Energy Markets - Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich gehe in meiner Naivität immer davon aus, dass der durchschnittliche Intellekt auch Zusammenhänge erkennt und sich damit quasi von selbst die offensichtlichen Antworten gibt.



Es wäre nett, wenn du solche Formulierungen mal unterlassen könntest.


----------



## blautemple (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Worum geht es hier eigentlich genau? Es ist doch scheiß egal wer oder was den Klimawandel auslöst. Fakt ist das wir dringend was ändern müssen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



blautemple schrieb:


> Worum geht es hier eigentlich genau? Es ist doch scheiß egal wer oder was den Klimawandel auslöst. Fakt ist das wir dringend was ändern müssen...


Irgendein billiger Aktionismus ist nicht Sinn der Sache. Von meiner Warte aber her spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen, fossile Energieträger so schnell wie möglich nicht mehr oder nur minimal zu fördern und entsprechenden Ersatz durch EE aufzubauen. Wir benötigen Öl genug für wichtigere Dinge, als es als Eergieträger zu verbrennen, die Umweltverschlutzung durch Kohneverbrennung ist enorm, Methan-Gas mag noch am unkritischtem sein. Selbst wer ablehnt, dass CO2 massgeblichen Einfluss auf das Klima hat, sollte aus Gründen der Verfügbarkeit, der Umweltverschmutzung durch Feinstaub, Schwefel- und Stickoxide und der Meerwasserübersäuerung gegen den weiteren Einsatz von Kohle und Öl sein, der Klimawandel kommt als zusätzliches Problem dazu.

Darum geht es, dass viele nicht bereit sein, zurück zu schrauben. Was aber wird passieren, wenn 8 Milliarden Menschen leben wie wir?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Irgendein billiger Aktionismus ist nicht Sinn der Sache. Von meiner Warte aber her spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen, fossile Energieträger so schnell wie möglich nicht mehr oder nur minimal zu fördern und entsprechenden Ersatz durch EE aufzubauen. Wir benötigen Öl genug für wichtigere Dinge, als es als Eergieträger zu verbrennen, die Umweltverschlutzung durch Kohneverbrennung ist enorm, Methan-Gas mag noch am unkritischtem sein. Selbst wer ablehnt, dass CO2 massgeblichen Einfluss auf das Klima hat, sollte aus Gründen der Verfügbarkeit, der Umweltverschmutzung durch Feinstaub, Schwefel- und Stickoxide und der Meerwasserübersäuerung gegen den weiteren Einsatz von Kohle und Öl sein, der Klimawandel kommt als zusätzliches Problem dazu.
> 
> Darum geht es, dass viele nicht bereit sein, zurück zu schrauben. Was aber wird passieren, wenn 8 Milliarden Menschen leben wie wir?



Der Bedarf an Öl für nicht-energetische Zwecke ist recht gering und der Rohstoffanteil an den Gesamtkosten ist dort auch kaum von Bedeutung, so dass sehr teure Förderverfahren genutzt werden könnten - ganz abgesehen von den vielfältigen Möglichkeiten zur Substitution. Da sind wir auf Jahrtausende hinaus auf der sicheren Seite. Aber selbst wenn man das und die nur theoretisch vermeidbare Umweltverschmutzung durch Nebeneffekte ausklammert*, sollte schon allein die Richtung der Geldflüsse und der erhebliche Aufwand für die Ölversorgung sowie die Landschaftsschädigung der Kohleförderung ein guter Grund sein, sich was besseres zu suchen.
Und das übrigens spätestens seit Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts.


*: Ozenversauerung dürfte für Klimawandelverleugner übrigens auch kein Thema sein. In den gesamten Küstenregionen und in den obersten Wasserschichten sowie an allen größeren Meerespflanzen hat man durch ganz normale Stoffwechsel- und Austauschprozesse schon im Tagesverlauf vielfach größere pH-Unterschiede, als sie athmosphärisches CO2 auf lange Sicht verursachen wird. Auch die in Massenmedien so gerne zitierten Korallenschäden sind kaum von Bedeutung, denn da wird mit CO2-Erwartungen für das Jahr 2500 gerechnet. Bis dahin sind die heutigen Riffe längst an Umweltverschmutzung und Wassererwärmung krepiert. Der einzige Aspekt, wo die Ozeanversauerung wirklich wichtig sein könnte, ist die biologische Pumpe zur CO2-Absorption bzw. Einlagerung in tieferen Meeresschichten - weniger Algen mit Kalkschalen bedeutet weniger leicht absinkende Biomasse. Aber das ist einem Klimawandelverleugner ja eben wieder egal und der Rest der Welt macht sich aus anderen Gründen schon reichlich Gedanken über CO2.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was aber wird passieren, wenn 8 Milliarden Menschen leben wie wir?



Du kannst es den Menschen ja auch nicht verbieten so leben zu wollen wie wir.
Die westlichen Industriestaaten haben die Erde auf Kosten anderer ausgebeutet und verschmutzt und nun kommen diese Industriestaaten an und erklären der restlichen Welt, dass diese nicht so leben kann.
Das wirkt schon merkwürdig.
Gerade deswegen müssen die Industriestaaten anfangen was zu ändern, was aber schwer wird, wenn Länder wie die USA sich da ausklammern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und es wird schlimmer und schlimmer:

CO2-Emissionen steigen so schnell wie nie - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und es wird schlimmer und schlimmer:
> 
> CO2-Emissionen steigen so schnell wie nie - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ach, das ist alles eine Erfindung von den Chinesen. 
Die haben halt vergessen, ihre Messgeräte mal zu kalibrieren. 

Nee, Spaß beiseite, das wird sehr heftig werden,
ich sehe hier global betrachtet, keine Lösung des Problems.


----------



## Gast201808272 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und es wird schlimmer und schlimmer:
> 
> CO2-Emissionen steigen so schnell wie nie - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Typischer Spiegelartikel, immerhin haben sie nun etwas korrigiert. Die Emissionen an CO2 sind nicht gestiegen, die Konzentration jedoch schon. Schuld war das starke El Nino Ereignis.
Wird aber nun kaum noch jemand lesen, da alt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Hilps schrieb:


> Typischer Spiegelartikel, immerhin haben sie nun etwas korrigiert. Die Emissionen an CO2 sind nicht gestiegen, die Konzentration jedoch schon. Schuld war das starke El Nino Ereignis.
> Wird aber nun kaum noch jemand lesen, da alt.


Steht doch genau so im Artikel. Es ist keine Bestrebung in Sicht, den Ausstoß zu begrenzen, es gibt einzig Lippenbekenntnisse und depperte Politiker,  die andere Nationen über Massnahmen zum Klimaschutz wirtschaftlich zurückwerfen wollen. In einer Zeit stetig drohender Kriege wird aber niemand seine Industrieproduktion selber kastrieren. Dazu nutzt der Westen gefakte Zahlen, weil wir unsere dreckige Produktion in dritte Weltländer verlagern und diesen Ländern die Produktion anhängen wollen. Es muss um Verbraucher gehen, nicht um Produzenten. 

Der Konflikt China, Indien, Pakistan wird heiß werden und das ist der Bereich mit den größten Zuwächsen am Verbrauch fossiler Energieträger. Europa müßte vorreiten, aber wir treten lieber auf Flüchtlinge und müssen uns um Rechtspopulisten kümmern, anstatt um ernste Politik. Trump ist ein Desaster und Russland lebt vom Ölverkauf, auch wenn Russland am schlimmsten vom Klimawandel getroffen wird, weil weite Teile des Landes mit tauendem Permafrostboden im Sumpf versinken. Ganze Städte werden versinken und sämtliche Pipelines aus Sibirien, die Transsib etc.

Das wird alles noch richtig lustig, abermit Ansage. 

Nachtrag:  Hier läuft gerade eine Senung über den abtauende Permafrostboden:
Sibirien: Die Helden der Urzeit | Aktuelles und Gesellschaft | ARTE

Und zum Schluss etwas zum Nachdenken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich bewege jetzt ein Firmenfahrzeug, welcher knapp 15 Liter durchzieht.


----------



## Gast201808272 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Steht doch genau so im Artikel.



Jetzt, ja.
Ich stimme dir im Prinzip zu, doch halte ich auf der anderen Seite von blindem Aktionismus nichts. Leider haben wir davon gerade in Deutschland sehr viel. Elektromobilität wird vorangetrieben, obwohl die Energiebilanz eines E-Autos heute noch viel schlechter ist als bei einem Fahrzeug mit Ottomotor. Dann wollen wir wir aus der Kohle raus, aus der Atomenergie raus. Es gibt sehr interessante und technisch sichere Konzepte für Atomenergie, aber darüber wird überhaupt nicht diskutiert. Windräder mit Direktantrieb sind bei genauerer Betrachtung auch nicht einwandfrei, da ein Großteil des notwendigen Neodymiums aus China bezogen wird und dort bei der GEwinnung strahlendes Material anfällt (das dort anfallende THorium könnte man aber beispielsweise für sichere Atomenergie nutzen).

Eine der größten Sünden ist für mich aber der Kapitalismus bzw. deren direkte Folge: Der Warenüberschuss. Es wird zu viel produziert, unter einem enormen Energieaufwand. Ständig geht irgendwas kaputt und muss ersetzt werden, da Reparaturen nicht mehr vorgesehen sind. Oder der support endet und man muss funktionierende Geräte wegwerfen, obwohl die hardware noch funktioniert. Moderne Autos sind nicht nur fahrende Technikmonster sondern auch eine Katastrophe, was die Entsorgung angeht. Da ist der Spritverbrauch nur noch ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein. Aber in der Politik ist das leider das einzige, was interessiert. Man könnte auch böse sein und behaupten, es geht eigentlich gar nicht um Umweltschutz, sondern nur darum, Vorwände zu finden, warum man immer wieder neuere Autos kaufen muss.
Der "Dieselskandal" ist in dieser Hinsicht an Satire kaum noch zu überbieten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Hilps schrieb:


> . Elektromobilität wird vorangetrieben, obwohl die Energiebilanz eines E-Autos heute noch viel schlechter ist als bei einem Fahrzeug mit Ottomotor.


Diese Aussage sollte differenziert werden. Es hängt natürlich davon ab, welchen Strom man nutzt und welche Autos wir betrachten. Den zwanzig Jahre alten Benziner oder einen hoch modernen aufgeladenen Diesel,der in  üblichen Vergleichen genutzt wird? Bauen wir für die Elektromobilität mehr Kohlekraftwerke mit 25% Wirkungsgrad, stimmt Dein Einwand, nutzen wir Gaskombikraftwerke, stimmt er nicht mehr, nutzen wir verstärkt Sonne und Wind, und darauf läuft es hinaus, stimmt er nicht einmal im Ansatz.



Hilps schrieb:


> .Dann wollen wir wir aus der Kohle raus, aus der Atomenergie raus.


Zum Glück, Mit Gas (z.T. Biogas), Wasser, Wind und Sonnen lässt sich ein stabiles Stromnetz bauen. Wir nutzen Gaskombikraftwerke mit 60% Wirkungsgrad nicht, weil alte Braunkohlemeiler mit grottigstem Wirkungsgrad weiter betrieben werden. Wir müssten nur ntzen, was vorhanden ist und nicxht nach grpößten Profit entscheiden, sondern nach weitern Kriterien. Wie wäre es z.B. mit einer Besteuerung von 100,-€ pro kg Feinstaub? Ganu mit solchen Instrumenten bewegt man die Industrie. Wie würden ganz von alleine mit Dieselmotoren und Kohlekraftwerken aufhören.



Hilps schrieb:


> .Es gibt sehr interessante und technisch sichere Konzepte für Atomenergie, aber darüber wird überhaupt nicht diskutiert.


Nein, weil die Endlagerung von abgebrannten Kernbrennstäben aus Urankraftwerken unerträgliche Risiken schafft und Thoriumreaktoren mit viel Forschungsgeld in Hamm Utrecht ihre Chance hatten. Das einzige was blieb ist ein bewußt herbeigeführter Störfall mit austritt von zum Glück nicht wirklich relevanten Mengen radiaktiver Partikel [1]. Neu Urankernkraftwerke mit hiher inerter Sicherheit sind unbezahlbar, da bekommt man die Zehnfache Menge installierter Windkraft für [2], [3] . 



Hilps schrieb:


> Windräder mit Direktantrieb sind bei genauerer Betrachtung auch nicht einwandfrei, da ein Großteil des notwendigen Neodymiums aus China bezogen wird und dort bei der GEwinnung strahlendes Material anfällt (das dort anfallende THorium könnte man aber beispielsweise für sichere Atomenergie nutzen).


Seltene Erden klngen zwar selten, sind es aber keineswegs. Komischerweise wird bei kaum einer Rohstoff- oder Industrieproduktion in China auf Umweltschäden hingewiesen. Kennst Du die Probleme von Uranabbau? Unsere Thüringer Foristen sollten noch die Wismut als Beispiel kennen. Die Lebenserwartung der Bergleute lag um die 50 Jahre. Nach dem Preisanstieg der chinesen werden üerall auf der Welt seltene Erdeminen nach aktuellem Umweltstandard gebaut. Denn vergleich doch man die Belastung durch Neodym abbau mit Braunkohleabbau und deren Verbrennungsgasen? Windkraft ist nicht perfekt, aber erheblich sauberer. 



Hilps schrieb:


> Eine der größten Sünden ist für mich aber der Kapitalismus bzw. deren direkte Folge: Der Warenüberschuss. Es wird zu viel produziert, unter einem enormen Energieaufwand. Ständig geht irgendwas kaputt und muss ersetzt werden, da Reparaturen nicht mehr vorgesehen sind.


Auch da wären Lösungen ganz einfach, weg von einer Besteuerung der Arbeit, hin zu einer Besteuerung des Ressourcenverbrauches. Dann lohnt eine Reparatur ganz schnell, in der Summe wird nichts teurer, wie haben aber mehr bezahlte Arbeit und weniger Ressourcenverbrauch. Dazu müsste man aber weg von schwarzen und gelben hin zu den Linken. 



Hilps schrieb:


> Der "Dieselskandal" ist in dieser Hinsicht an Satire kaum noch zu überbieten.


Nein, weil es ein Betrug seit zwanzig Jahren ist und weil Behörden mit der Industrie zusammen gearbeitet haben. Ich kenne das Threma noch aus den ausgehenden achziger Jahren vom Institut für Kolbenmaschinen in Hannover, in dem ich promovieren wollte, dann aber etwas anderes gefunden habe. Schon damals kritisierte ich den geplanten Prüfstandslauf, weil er zu viele Ausnahmen ermöglicht. 

quellenverweis:_
[1] Vorwurfe: Storfall im AKW Hamm soll mit Absicht herbeigefuhrt worden sein | Kolner Stadt-Anzeiger
[2] Kosten fur AKW in Finnland verdreifacht: Das Milliardengrab - taz.de
[3] Hinkley Point C: EDF-Atomkraftwerk wird zum Milliardengrab


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Technisch sichere Konzepte für Atomenergie?
Echt?
Die Betreiber von Atomkraftwerken wollen so günstig wie irgend möglich arbeiten und würde bestimmt auch am Beton sparen, wenn man sie nicht überprüft.
Baust du ein Atomkraftwerk, das 99,9% sicher ist, ist es so teuer, dass sich das niemand leisten kann.
Daher ist das schlicht ein Fass ohne Boden.
Abgesehen davon, dass du immer noch den Abfall an der Backe hast, von dem man bis heute nicht weiß, wo man den Endlagern soll.

Und Kohlestrom wird ohne Ende produziert und ins Ausland verkauft.


----------



## Gast201808272 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

_Den zwanzig Jahre alten Benziner...
_Ich denke, gerade die sind umwelttechnisch nicht schlecht. Dafür kannst du gut und gern 2,5 moderne rechnen, denn die halten nicht mehr so lange. Ich hab schon viele Autos gesehen, die wegen Elektronikproblemen in der Pressen gelandet sind, da niemand die horrenden Kosten für Steuergeräte etc. ausgeben will und sich auch niemand so recht damit auskennt, als dass man da was reparieren könnte. 
Zum Dieselskandal: Ich will nicht schönreden, was die Automobilbauer getan haben, andererseits ist das ein hausgemachtes Problem. Ich kann doch nicht Grenzwerte festlegen, die physikalisch kaum noch erreichbar sind und mich dann beschweren, dass die Hersteller mogeln? Die Grenzwerte für NOx sind einfach realitätsfern. Auf der anderen Seite steht der Dieselverbrauch, der nur mit hochverdichteten mageren Gemischen erreichbar ist, was höhere Verbrennungstemperaturen verursacht und damit NOx (und kompliziertere Motoren, die nicht mehr so lange halten). Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass bei den Verbrauchsangaben auch gemogelt wird, da es anders nicht erreichbar ist?
Zu den Elektroautos:
Die Rechnung müsste man mal aufmachen. Ich sehe noch einige Probleme:
- Bis die Energie im Akku des Autos landet, geht schonmal der größte Teil verloren. Ist im Falle von EE nicht weiter schlimm. 
- Die benötigte Energiemenge, um einen großen Teil der Fahrzeuge zu versorgen, steht aktuell aus EE nicht zur Verfügung, des weiteren fehlt die Infrastruktur.
- Energiedichte sowie Ladezeit der Akkus sind noch weit weg von einer breiten Nutzbarkeit. 
- Im Winter sehe ich ein generelles Effizienzproblem (Sonnenenergie, Li-Ionen Akkus)
Aktuell sieht es eben noch nicht so gut aus:
http://www.ivl.se/download/18.5922281715bdaebede95a9/1496136143435/C243.pdf
Auch wenn die Studie natürlich ein worstcase Szenario zeichnet. Und ob die Akkus die plakativen 8 Jahre wirklich durchhalten, nun da möchte ich auch mal noch ein Fragezeichen dranhängen.
Es steht und fällt alles mit der Stromspeicherung.

@ Atommüll:
CEO: Rosatom to Eliminate Russia’s Accumulated Radioactive Waste in 25 Years - Sputnik International
Das kann man mal beobachten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Hilps schrieb:


> Ich denke, gerade die sind umwelttechnisch nicht schlecht. Dafür kannst du gut und gern 2,5 moderne rechnen, denn die halten nicht mehr so lange.


Es steckt viel weniger Energie in einem Auto, als viele glauben. Pro Tonne Stahl benötigt man bei der Verhüttung 500kg Kohle, insgesamt mit Förderung, Verarbeitung etc. kommt man auf 1 t Kohle (vereinfacht 1t  Öl als Daumenwert mit allen Veredelungsprozessen). Bei Kunststoffen sollte man in Summe von 3 kg Rohöl pro kg Kunststoff ausgehen. Bei Aluminum sind es grob geschätzt 2 kg Öl (je nach Art der Stromerzeugung) pro kg Aluminium mit Fertigung. Dazu kommt noch ein wenig Kupfer, Glas etc.

Über den Daumen 2t Öl pro eine Tonne Fahrzeug als absolut obere Grenze. Es finden sich in der Literatur unzählige Ökobilanzen, auf die dritte Stelle hinter dem Komma genau (was für Erbsenzähler), aber bei genauer Betrachtung fehlen immer wieder grundlegende Dinge, darum diese sehr hohe Abschätzung.

Heutige Autos wiegen 1,5t und verbrauchen 5l (naja, sind schwerer und verbrauchen mehr, als Daumenwert reicht es) , jetzt müsste man noch ausrechnen, wieviel Öl man benötigt, um einen Liter Benzin zu erstellen, da liegt mit der gesamten Exploration, Transport und Raffinerie ca. ein Faktor 2 drin, also 10l Rohöl pro 100 km.) Kommen wir also zum Vergleich von 3t Öl für die Herstellung und 10l Öl Verbrauch pro 100km. Man kommt mit der Energie für die Herstellung also gerade man 30.000km weit. Verbraucht ein neues Auto die Hälfte eines 20 Jahre alten, rechnet sich das nach ca. 60tkm, je nach Auto und Verbrauch als 50-100tkm. Man kann das also durchaus machen, man sollte aber keine Autos zu früh entsorgen, dass ist wohl war.

Zu den Dieselgrenzwerten. Grenzwerte legt man danach, was gesundheitlich sinnvoll ist. Da wir überall stetig bewusster auf ziemlich schädliche Abgase reagieren, wird auf breiter Front  dagegen gesetzlich vorgegangen. Die zu erreichenden Grenzwerte waren immer min. 10 Jahre vorher bekannt. Im Zyklus erreichen die Fahrzeuge diese Abgase problemlos, die Abgasreinigung wird im realen Betrieb ganz legal aber ab bestimmten Temperaturen , z.B. unter 10°Cund über 30°C ,und auch bei höheren Lasten als im Zyklus, komplett deaktiviert die aktuell herrschen, es stinkt auch schon wieder. Da hätte es gereicht, z.B. 20% Aufschlag zu geben, anstatt es gar nicht zu definieren, etc. Dazu kommen irrelevante Zyklen, die wenig mit realem Betrieb zu tun haben, etc. Die Schuld liegt bei allen Seiten, den Herstellern, die betrügen, dem Gesetzgeber, der alle Augen zudrückte und Verbrauchern, denen Abgasverhalten sowas von egal ist. Die Gartenzwerge schreien doch jetzt nur, weil sie Geld haben wollen, nicht, weil ihnen die Umwelt wichtig ist.

Zum Vergleich E-Auto gegen Benziner. Es werden in der Regel Milchmädchenrechnungen aufgestellt. Vergessen wird z.B., dass man für einen Liter Benzin gut 2 l Rohöl benötigt, denn 3 km tiefe Bohrungen im Meer, Förderung mit Dampf, Transport, Raffinerie, Verteilung und Lagerung bedingen massive Verluste. Wir sind schon lange vom hochwertigen Leichtöl weg, was selbstständig aus der Erde quillt und sich gut raffinieren lässt. 

Im Winter wird mit einem einfachen gasbetriebenen Heizgebläse unterstützt. Das ist viel effektiver, als einen Verbrenner laufen zu lassen, um die Heizung mit den 20% Verlusten, die ins Kühlwasser gehen, zu heizen. Dazu ist ein Gasbrenner quasi Abgasfrei, im gegensatz zu Stickoxigen und Feinstaub aus Motoren. Die Enegiedichte ist für 95% der Fahrten ausreichend. Wer fährt denn am Stück mehr als 400km und wie oft? Ich hatte Motorräder, deren Takn alle 150km ein Nachtanklen erfordert. Ging auch, hätte man auch immer 15min Schnelladepause machen können, also eine gute Rauchpause.

Elektromobilität ist kein blinder Aktionismus, genauso wenig, wie es Wind- und Sonnenenergienutzung sind. Es kommt immer darauf an, wie es genutzt wird, und da passieren noch viele Fehler. Das ist aber politisch von den schwarzen und roten Strolchen gewollt, um Parteispenden der großen EVU weiter zubekommen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, schaut man z.B. auf den Ruhrgasfilz in NRW oder die Atomlobby in Bayern. Das ist Politik und nicht Wissenschaft, da muss man unterscheiden.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Hilps schrieb:


> Zum Dieselskandal: Ich will nicht schönreden, was die Automobilbauer getan haben, andererseits ist das ein hausgemachtes Problem. Ich kann doch nicht Grenzwerte festlegen, die physikalisch kaum noch erreichbar sind und mich dann beschweren, dass die Hersteller mogeln? Die Grenzwerte für NOx sind einfach realitätsfern. Auf der anderen Seite steht der Dieselverbrauch, der nur mit hochverdichteten mageren Gemischen erreichbar ist, was höhere Verbrennungstemperaturen verursacht und damit NOx (und kompliziertere Motoren, die nicht mehr so lange halten). Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass bei den Verbrauchsangaben auch gemogelt wird, da es anders nicht erreichbar ist?



Wieso?
Die Grenzwerte sind doch erreichbar. Nur kostet das eben mehr als jetzt sie zu erreichen.
Und die Grenzwerte werden doch auch nicht willkürlich festgesetzt.
Man geht von Werten aus, die schädlich sind.
Das Problem ist nur, dass diese Grenzwerte auch gerne von der Industrie mit festgesetzt werden, die für den Abfall verantwortlich ist.
Das kann man gut an der Massentierhaltung sehen und die Nitratwerte.


----------



## Gast201808272 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@ interessierter user
Das Problem ist nur, dass neue Autos nicht die Hälfte der alten brauchen, weil sie immer schwerer werden (was wohl auch die Graue Energie in die Höhe treibt).
Der Ertrag Benzin (+Diesel) aus Rohöl ist glaub ich noch schlechter als 2:1. Kann mich aber auch irren. 
Im Moment sehe ich wie schon gesagt die Akkutechnologie als zu weit hinten an. Ich hoffe dahingehend auf die Solid State Akkumulatoren. Neben weiteren Vorteilen wird eine 2-3 fache Energiedichte im Vergleich zu Li-Ion Akkus erwartet. Problematisch ist wohl noch die Geschwindigkeit der Energiefreisetzung.

PS: Hast du Quellen zur grauen Energie von verschiedenen PKW, bzw. zu deinen Zahlen aus dem ersten Abschnitt?

@ NOx
Wenn die Grenzwerte nicht willkürlich gewählt sind, dann frage ich mich, warum am Arbeitsplatz der 20-fache Grenzwert festgelegt wurde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Hilps schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass neue Autos nicht die Hälfte der alten brauchen, weil sie immer schwerer werden (was wohl auch die Graue Energie in die Höhe treibt).


Auch ich mache nur Milchmädchenrechnungen.  

Natürlich, aber wer verschrottet nach fünf Jahren ein Auto, weil das neue einen Liter weniger verbraucht? Sehe ich die Benziner meiner Kindheit, also typische B-Kadetts, Enten, R4, Käfer etc, dann verbrauchen heutige Fahrzeuge eher noch weniger als die Hälfte und die Fahrzeuge dazwischen wie Golf 1,2,3 etc waren auch nicht besser. Ein schöner Vorkammerdiesel im Passat 2 war schon etwas ganz anderes. Meinen musste ich leider nach  25 Jahren entsorgen. 



Hilps schrieb:


> Der Ertrag Benzin (+Diesel) aus Rohöl ist glaub ich noch schlechter als 2:1. Kann mich aber auch irren.


Es ist extrem vom Ölfeld abhängig. In Saudiarabien gibt es wirklich noch Bereiche, in denen das Öl alleine hochkommt, Das ist energetisch nicht zu verwechseln mit Tiefseebohrungen im Golf von Mexiko oder gar drohender Förderung in der Arktik. Eine sinnvolle Mittelung zu finden ist schwer, weil niemand die Zahlen kennt. Es verschiebt sich immer weiter mit jeder neuen Quelle, vor allem wird das Öl immer schwerer und enthält viel mehr Parafine, Schweröle und Aspaltanteile, also .



Hilps schrieb:


> Im Moment sehe ich wie schon gesagt die Akkutechnologie als zu weit hinten an.


Auf den Aspekt Reichweite und Kosten für Batterien schon. Aber der Komfort, immer und überall laden zu können, beim Arbeitgeber, in der Garage, etc, spart immense Zeit gegenüber Extrafahrten zur Tankstelle.



Hilps schrieb:


> PS: Hast du Quellen zur grauen Energie von verschiedenen PKW, bzw. zu deinen Zahlen aus dem ersten Abschnitt?


Nicht zur Hand, 2000 im Rahmen des ILSAC Programmes haben wir das aber rauf und runter zerlegt:
UltraLight Steel Auto Closures | Flickr

Die meisten Zahlen habe ich im Gedächnis, ca. 500kg Kohle pro Tolle Stahl hieß es Ende der Neunziger bei einer Besichtigung im Stahlwerk Salzgitter, 3:1 sagten immer die Zulieferer von Kunststoffen auf meine Frage, Alluminium geht über eine einfache Enegiebetrachtung, etc. Solche Zahlen sollte man grob kennen und grob reicht für Abschätzungen.

Ich such mal schnell:
*1. Verhüttung*
"...pro Tonne Roheisen einem Verbrauch von etwa 1600 Kilogramm Erz,  330 Kilogramm Koks, 146 Kilogramm Einblaskohle und 917 Kubikmeter Luft..."
Verhüttung: Hochofen – Wikipedia

*2. Aluminium:*
_"...Gewinnung eines Kilogramms Aluminium werden je nach Errichtungsdatum und Modernität der Anlage zwischen 12,9 und 17,7 kWh elektrische Energie benötigt..."_
Aluminium – Wikipedia
_Heizöl: "...11,5 kWh/kg..."_
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heizöl
Da bleibt die Frage, wo der Strom her kommt, es geht erstmal und das Energieäquivalent. 

*3. Kunststoff:
*_"...Da man für die Tütenherstellung noch Erdgas und Energie benötigt,   kann man mit dem Verhältnis 2 zu 1 rechnen...." _ Darum habe ich es mit "3:1" abgeschätzt. Je nach Kunststoff, ob die Basis Erdgas oder Öl ist, gibt es aber erheblich Unterschiede der Berechnung
http://www.wissenschaft.de/archiv/-.../1667047/Wie-viel-ÖL-STECKT-IN-PlastikTÜTEn?/
*
Ungenauigkeiten:*
- Schrott einzuschmelzen im Elektroofen benötigt viel weniger Energie
- Wieviel Verschnitt gibt es, und wie wird er genutzt, man braucht viel mehr Blech, als eine Karosserie wiegt, dieser ausgestanzte Anteil kann aber mit sehr wenig Energie rezykelt werden
- Wo kommt der Strom für die Aluminiumherstellung her? Kohle, Wasser, Atomkraft? Ich ging von unserem Strommix aus, Alumiumhütten werden bei uns aber anders gefahren, die nehmen viel Überschußstrom billig über die Strombörse, dass ist in der Regel Kohlestrom, 
- "Kunststoff" ist so ein weiter Begriff. Leicht herzustellendes Polyäthylen findet sich in Fahrzeugen kaum.



Hilps schrieb:


> @ NOx
> Wenn die Grenzwerte nicht willkürlich gewählt sind, dann frage ich mich,  warum am Arbeitsplatz der 20-fache Grenzwert festgelegt wurde.


_".... Ein Arbeitsplatzgrenzwert ist ein Wert für die zeitlich  begrenzte Belastung gesunder Arbeitender, während durch NO2 in der  Außenluft auch empfindliche Personen rund um die Uhr betroffen sein  können...."_
http://www.umweltbundesamt.de/themen/unterschied-zwischen-aussenluft

Abgase aus Fahrzeugen haben widerum wenig mit der Konzentration am Arbeitsplatz zu tun. Nicht zu unrecht ist der Betrieb in geschlossenen Räumen verboten. Grenzwerte sind immer genau zu bewerten. Ich kenne es von Kernkraftwerkmitarbeitern, die oft nicht einsehen, warum Schwangere und Säuglinge nur ein Promille der Dosis abbekommen sollen, die einem gesunden Mann von 25-60 zugemutet werden kann. Die persönliche Empfindlichkeit kann extrem variieren. Frag mal Asthmatiker, was sie von NOx in der Luft halten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Neues Subthema: Die Kosten für den Ausstieg aus fossilen Energieträger:_ "Wasch mich, abermach mich nicht nass"_
Sigmar Gabriel: Klimaschutz darf nicht zulasten von Jobs gehen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wer glaubt, dass irgend etwas billiger ist, als quasi offwn herum liegende Braunkohle oder aus dem Boden
sprudelndes Öl, der irrt sich gewaltig. Natürlich werden in die EE massive Mittel fließen müssen, dafür bekommen
wir sauberere Luft und nachfolgende Generationwen weniger Folgekosten. Aber der Egoismus ist zu groß. Lieber
die Renten erhöhen, als in die Zukunft investieren.

Wo bleiben die politisch aktiven jungen Leute, die ordentlich auf den Putz hauen und den alten Besitzstands-
wahren eines zwischen die Hörner gibt. Es ist Eure Zukunft!


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Hilps schrieb:


> @ NOx
> Wenn die Grenzwerte nicht willkürlich gewählt sind, dann frage ich mich, warum am Arbeitsplatz der 20-fache Grenzwert festgelegt wurde.



Die Frage hat die Weidel mal bei Hart aber fair gestellt und der Oppermann hatte darauf keine Antwort.
Im Grunde genommen ist die Antwort aber einfach.
In einem Bürogebäude oder wo auch immer arbeiten erwachsene Menschen innerhalb einer begrenzten Zeit.
Draußen hast du aber alle Menschen, auch Kinder und zwar dauerhaft, da gibt es kein Entkommen. Daher verständlich, wenn die Grenzwerte schärfer sind.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Neues Subthema: Die Kosten für den Ausstieg aus fossilen Energieträger:_ "Wasch mich, abermach mich nicht nass"_
> Sigmar Gabriel: Klimaschutz darf nicht zulasten von Jobs gehen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Mir geht der Gabriel eh schon ewig gegen den Strich.
Der labert nur noch das, was der Schröder damals auch schon gelabert hat.
Und dann eben die Totschlagkeule Arbeitsplätze.
Als ob man für regenerative Energiegewinnung keine Arbeitsplätze benötigt.
Mit wie viel Geld wird ein Job in der Braunkohle oder Steinkohle Tagebau subventioniert?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Hilps schrieb:


> Zum Dieselskandal: Ich will nicht schönreden, was die Automobilbauer getan haben, andererseits ist das ein hausgemachtes Problem. Ich kann doch nicht Grenzwerte festlegen, die physikalisch kaum noch erreichbar sind und mich dann beschweren, dass die Hersteller mogeln? Die Grenzwerte für NOx sind einfach realitätsfern.



Komisch, dass dieses "unmöglichen" Werte in Märkten mit Kontrollen (z.B. LKW, neuere Modelle in den USA) problemlos erreicht, nicht? Und über das umgehen von Grenzwerten, die das Ende für Dreckschleudern herbeiführen sollen, kann man sich immer beschweren.



> Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass bei den Verbrauchsangaben auch gemogelt wird, da es anders nicht erreichbar ist?



Ist es nicht? Erneut komisch, dass es Autos gibt die real 5 l / 100 km schaffen und Autos, die mogeln müssen, um 10 l / 100 km in die Papiere schreiben können.



> @ Atommüll:
> CEO: Rosatom to Eliminate Russia’s Accumulated Radioactive Waste in 25 Years - Sputnik International
> Das kann man mal beobachten.



Putins Propagandakanäle kann man aber alternativ auch ignorieren...
(abgesehen davon werden diesmal nicht einmal Wunder versprochen, sondern lediglich "dumping of waste")




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sehe ich die Benziner meiner Kindheit, also typische B-Kadetts, Enten, R4, Käfer etc, dann verbrauchen heutige Fahrzeuge eher noch weniger als die Hälfte und die Fahrzeuge dazwischen wie Golf 1,2,3 etc waren auch nicht besser.



Kann nichts zu den 60ern bis 80er sagen, aber ich Suche langsam nach Ersatz für meinen knapp 20 Jahre alten nicht-ganz-Oldtimer und kann das mit dem halbierten Verbrauch irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Im Gegenteil, ich suche gezielt nach was sparsameren und stoße auf solche Zahlen:
1999er Passat: Laut Hersteller 8,3 l, laut spritmonitor.de 8,9 l, bei mir 7,5-8 l
2017er Passat: Laut Hersteller 6 l, laut sprimontor.de 8,7 l Yeah! Fortschritt!
2015er 1er BMW: Laut Hersteller 5,9 l, laut spritmonitor.de 7,8 l. Eigentlich hab ich mir den Kleinkram anguckt, in der Hoffnung da deutlich sparen zu können... 
Zugegeben: Der kleinste 1er mit 4 Zylinder ist 50% stärker motorisiert, als der Ausgangs Passat (3 Zylinder mit versprochenen 5,2 und gehaltenen 7,2 ist aber auch nicht besser). Aber bei halb soviel Auto und 20 Jahren Entwicklung kann man unterm Strich wirklich eine Halbierung erwarten und nicht "Gleichstand", schließlich bedeutet "50% mehr Spitzenleistung" nicht "ständig 50% schneller fahren", sondern in der Praxis verkehrsbedingt kaum einen Unterschied. Und BMW ist da kein Einzelfall. Opels GTC z.B. bringt z.B. eine ähnliche, dem Passat weit unterlegene Beförderungskapazität und online Erfahrungsberichte mitteln bei 9,7 l...

(Alle Beispiele Benziner. Möglich das Diesel mehr Fortschritte gemacht haben.)


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Heute müssen die Autos auch stärkere Motorisiert sein als früher.
Einerseits weil die Autos immer schwerer werden und man das mit mehr Leistung ausgleichen muss und andererseits weil du heute einfach kein 50PS Auto mehr in der Kompakt oder Mittelklasse verkaufen kannst.
Ich kann mich noch gut an mein erstes Auto erinnern.
Ein Fiesta mit 50 PS. Das war für das erste Auto völlig ausreichend motorisiert und hat auch nicht die Welt verbraucht.
Komfort und Sicherheit waren natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit heute, aber das Radio lief und die Heizung funktionierte gut. Das hat mir früher dicke gereicht.
Nachgerüstet habe ich aber schnell einen Intervall Scheibenwischer.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (8. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Heute müssen die Autos auch stärkere Motorisiert sein als früher.
> Einerseits weil die Autos immer schwerer werden und man das mit mehr Leistung ausgleichen muss und andererseits weil du heute einfach kein 50PS Auto mehr in der Kompakt oder Mittelklasse verkaufen kannst.
> Ich kann mich noch gut an mein erstes Auto erinnern.
> Ein Fiesta mit 50 PS. Das war für das erste Auto völlig ausreichend motorisiert und hat auch nicht die Welt verbraucht.
> ...


Naja, und dann sieht man eigentlich, wer das Problem ist: Der Kunde.
Autos müssen nicht immer stärkere Motoren haben - zumindest nicht, nur weil mehr Sicherheitstechnik und Comfort geboten wird.
Der Kunde fährt eben lieber nen SUV statt nem Fiesta.
Wozu braucht man Motoren, die auf deutschen Autobahnen eh bei 250 elektronisch abriegeln müssen? Warum überhaupt erst bei 250? Die Franzosen zB kommen auch wunderbar mit 130 hin, denn auch auf deutshen Autobahnen kommt man zwischen Bahnstellen, Staus und LKW-Überholmanöver selten über 160km/h hinaus und da wo man es dann doch kann nimmt man gerne in Kauf, dass das Auto für die 3 Kilometer durchgedrücktes Gaspedal mal eben das doppelte verbraucht.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Tja, weil Autos, die weniger als 250km/h schaffen Arbeitsplätze gefährden. Weißt du doch. 
Ebenso hieß es mal, dass der Katalysator eine Gefahr für die deutsche Automobilindustrie ist und daher Arbeitsplätze gefährdet.
Ach ja, natürlich gefährdet ein generelles Tempolimit auf deutschen Autobahnen auch Arbeitsplätze in der Automobilindustrie.
Und letztens hat unser geschätzter Außenminister Gabriel erklärt, dass eine zu rasch einsetzende Elektromobilität Arbeitsplätze in der Automobilindustrie gefährdet.
Erneuerbare Energien gefährden ja auch Arbeitsplätze im Kohleabbau. Das stammt ebenfalls von Gabriel, als er noch Wirtschaftsminister war.

Fazit:
Alles, was Arbeitsplätze gefährdet, ist immer schlecht und muss bekämpft werden.
Neue Technologien schaffen also niemals neue Arbeitsplätze.
Was hat der Kutschenbauer eigentlich gesagt, als das Auto erfunden wurde?
Das Auto gefährdet Arbeitsplätze in der Kutschenbauindustrie -- oder so.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Naja, und dann sieht man eigentlich, wer das Problem ist: Der Kunde. Autos müssen nicht immer stärkere Motoren haben - zumindest nicht, nur weil mehr Sicherheitstechnik und Comfort geboten wird. Der Kunde fährt eben lieber nen SUV statt nem Fiesta.



Nennt sich Angebot und Nachfrage.



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man Motoren, die auf deutschen Autobahnen eh bei 250 elektronisch abriegeln müssen? Warum überhaupt erst bei 250?



Warum überhaupt Fortschritt? Warum nicht zurück zur Kutsche, damals ging es doch auch…



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Die Franzosen zB kommen auch wunderbar mit 130 hin, denn auch auf deutshen Autobahnen kommt man zwischen Bahnstellen, Staus und LKW-Überholmanöver selten über 160km/h hinaus und da wo man es dann doch kann nimmt man gerne in Kauf, dass das Auto für die 3 Kilometer durchgedrücktes Gaspedal mal eben das doppelte verbraucht.



Und, wo ist da genau das Problem? Ich komme übrigens oft genug dazu, mein Auto mit 180-200 km/h zu bewegen. Kommt halt immer auch darauf an, wo man ist und wo man hin will. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, weil Autos, die weniger als 250km/h schaffen Arbeitsplätze gefährden. Weißt du doch.
> Ebenso hieß es mal, dass der Katalysator eine Gefahr für die deutsche Automobilindustrie ist und daher Arbeitsplätze gefährdet.
> Ach ja, natürlich gefährdet ein generelles Tempolimit auf deutschen Autobahnen auch Arbeitsplätze in der Automobilindustrie.
> Und letztens hat unser geschätzter Außenminister Gabriel erklärt, dass eine zu rasch einsetzende Elektromobilität Arbeitsplätze in der Automobilindustrie gefährdet.
> ...



Nur der Unterschied ist, dass die Kutschen nicht deshalb verschwunden sind, weil man Autoquoten eingeführt hat oder weil man Kutsche zu Tode reguliert hat.

Die bessere Technologie hat sich von selbst durchgesetzt.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die bessere Technologie hat sich von selbst durchgesetzt.



Wie?
Wird doch alles subventioniert. Wie soll sich da "die bessere" Technologie durchsetzen?
Video 2000 war damals die bessere Technologie. Trotzdem hat sich VHS durchgesetzt.


----------



## Adi1 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ihr könnt hier euch ruhig die Köpfe einschlagen. 

Das ändert aber nix an der Problematik,
dass immer mehr Leute auf diesen Planeten hocken.

Das ist doch das Kernproblem, immer mehr Ressourcen müssen
verballert werden, damit der Status Que überhaupt erstmal gehalten werden kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Warum teuer den Klimawandel verhindern, wenn pragmatische Lösungen so einfach sind:

_"...Pünktlich zum Weltklimagipfel in Bonn zeigt eine neue Studie der  Europäischen Umweltagentur in Kopenhagen, wie stark sich die globale  Erwärmung in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft auf unseren Alltag auswirken  könnte. Spätestens im Jahr 2089 werden Männer demnach gezwungen sein,  ihren Hodensack zum Schutz vor Überhitzung dauerhaft außerhalb der  Kleidung zu tragen...."_
Erderwarmung zwingt Manner langfristig, ihren Hodensack ausserhalb der Hose zu tragen

..


----------



## Adi1 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Pfui deibel, andersrum wäre es mir lieber.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Heute müssen die Autos auch stärkere Motorisiert sein als früher.
> Einerseits weil die Autos immer schwerer werden ...



Naturgesetz oder Anzeichen dafür, dass etwas gewaltig schief läuft?




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum teuer den Klimawandel verhindern, wenn pragmatische Lösungen so einfach sind:
> 
> _"...Pünktlich zum Weltklimagipfel in Bonn zeigt eine neue Studie der  Europäischen Umweltagentur in Kopenhagen, wie stark sich die globale  Erwärmung in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft auf unseren Alltag auswirken  könnte. Spätestens im Jahr 2089 werden Männer demnach gezwungen sein,  ihren Hodensack zum Schutz vor Überhitzung dauerhaft außerhalb der  Kleidung zu tragen...."_
> Erderwarmung zwingt Manner langfristig, ihren Hodensack ausserhalb der Hose zu tragen
> ...



Ungeachtet der wenig ernsten Quelle:
Ich glaube nicht, dass 2089 deutsche Kleidernormen für Männer dem Klima angepasst werden. Da muss genauso mit zwei Lagen langen, dicken Stoffs und zugeschnürtem Kragen sein, auch wenn der Verbrauch der Klimaanlage deswegen doppelt so hoch ausfällt.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naturgesetz oder Anzeichen dafür, dass etwas gewaltig schief läuft?



Schwer zu sagen.
Einerseits kriegst du heute kein Auto mehr verkauft, das nicht gewisse Komfort Ausstattung besitzt, das das Auto nun mal schwerer macht.
Andererseits sind die Autos von heute schon deutlich sicherer als früher.
Heute schüttelst du den Kopf und steigst aus und ärgerst dich, weil das iPhone beim Aufprall kaputt gegangen ist.
Früher musste dich die Feuerwehr tot aus dem Wrack ziehen.
Ich hatte im laufe des Jahres einen Unfall gehabt. Mir ist jemand im Stadtverkehr seitlich ins Auto gefahren. Abgesehen von einer Prellung an Schulter und Becken hatte ich nichts.
Die Airbags haben gezündet und alles ist gut gelaufen.
Vor 30 Jahre wäre ich vermutlich tot gewesen.

So gesehen finde ich die Entwicklung in diesem Bereich schon gut.
Nachteil ist aber, dass der Tüv bei der Hauptuntersuchung Sicherheitssysteme auf ihre Funktion gar nicht überprüfen kann.
Man muss also hoffen, dass der Airbag auch auslöst, wenns knallt und dass das EPS auch wirklich greift, wenns eng wird.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wie ich schon schrieb: Höhere Sicherheitsstandards allein führen nicht zwangsweise zu schwereren order stärker motorisierten Autos.
Im Gegenteil: Wie viele Unfälle wären wohl wenig schlimm, wenn das Auto statt 2 Tonnen nur eine wiegen würde? Gerade für jene, die nicht IM Auto sitzen?
Ganz zu Schweigen von der Massenträgheit in Kurven bei nasser, rutschiger, glatter Fahrbahn. ESP erzwingt nicht, das das Auto doppelt so viel wiegen und 250 statt 50 PS haben muss.
Ei oder Henne, was war zu erst da? Verkaufen die Autohersteller nur, was der Kunde wünscht, oder kauft der Kunde nur, was er bekommen kann? Fakt ist: Es gibt Kleinwagen, die gute Sicherheit bieten, niemand zwingt einen, einen bulligen SUV zu kaufen. Der Verbraucher kauft aber nun mal lieber größer, schneller, "besser". Ich finde es nach wie vor bedauerlich, das VW den 3-Liter-Lupo wieder so schnell vom Markt verschwinden ließ, aber ich kann es verstehen. Zumindest von einem kurzfrist gedachtem, wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt. Langfristig aber...naja, sagen wir, wir bekommen die Rechnung schon noch präsentiert. Nein, nicht wir. Eher unsere Kinder und Enkel.


----------



## ARCdefender (11. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Nein, nicht wir. Eher unsere Kinder und Enkel.



Doch auch schon wir, leider 
Guck dir doch nur unsere Winter an, als ich Kind war hatten wir jedes Jahr dicken Schnee über Wochen, Schlittenfahren usw.
Mein Sohn wird nun 9 und hat noch nicht einmal richtig Schnee zum Schlittenfahren gehabt.
Der Klimawandel ist schon im vollem Gange und wird sich in den nächsten Jahren noch viel mehr zeigen, da ist der fehlende Schnee noch das kleinste Übel


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Doch auch schon wir, leider
> Guck dir doch nur unsere Winter an, als ich Kind war hatten wir jedes Jahr dicken Schnee über Wochen, Schlittenfahren usw.
> Mein Sohn wird nun 9 und hat noch nicht einmal richtig Schnee zum Schlittenfahren gehabt.
> Der Klimawandel ist schon im vollem Gange und wird sich in den nächsten Jahren noch viel mehr zeigen, da ist der fehlende Schnee noch das kleinste Übel


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, die Winter sind hier noch genauso wie vor 30 Jahren.
Was mir aber auffällt: Früher hat es auch mal 3 Tage durch geregnet, inzwischen finde ich, das der Niederschlag zurück geht, aber das ist nur ein Gefühl, quasi postfaktisch 
Fakt ist aber auch, dass die Auswirkungen des Klimawandels für unsere Generation noch gut hinnehmbar sind, ohne größere Anpassungen vornehmen zu müssen. Wir könnten einfach so weiter machen. Unsere Kinder und Enkel wohl nicht mehr. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Der Klimawandel betrifft uns in Europa auch nicht so stark wie in anderen Teilen der Welt.
Erklär mal einem Inselbewohner in der Südsee, dass er gucken muss, wo er bleibt, wenn seine Insel absäuft.


----------



## Adi1 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, die Winter sind hier noch genauso wie vor 30 Jahren.
> Was mir aber auffällt: Früher hat es auch mal 3 Tage durch geregnet, inzwischen finde ich, das der Niederschlag zurück geht, aber das ist nur ein Gefühl, quasi postfaktisch
> Fakt ist aber auch, dass die Auswirkungen des Klimawandels für unsere Generation noch gut hinnehmbar sind, ohne größere Anpassungen vornehmen zu müssen. Wir könnten einfach so weiter machen. Unsere Kinder und Enkel wohl nicht mehr. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.



Ich nicht, bin aber auch schon etwas älter. 

In meiner Kindheit waren lange und schneereiche Winter von November bis Ende Februar, Mitte März normal. 
Mittlerweise wird nur noch an 10 Tagen im Januar geräumt.
Von einer gewissen "Normalität" oder von "natürlich auftretenden Schwankungen" kann da keine Rede mehr sein.

Auch im Sommer gab es keine so oft auftretende sintflutartigen Regenfälle,
das Klima ändert sich definitiv, ohne Frage.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Schnee? 
Kenne ich nur noch ausm Fernsehen.


----------



## Adi1 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schnee?
> Kenne ich nur noch ausm Fernsehen.



Sicher, du hockst ja auch im Norden,
vlt. spielt ja auch die erwärmte Nordsee noch eine Rolle.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> vlt. spielt ja auch die erwärmte Nordsee noch eine Rolle.



Das hat garantiert nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## Adi1 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat garantiert nichts damit zu tun.



Sicher doch, das Problem der Erderwärmung besteht doch nicht punktuell.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hier ein Artikel zum momentanen Stand der Dinge. Sieht nicht gut aus....
Beschleunigte ErwärmungErstens, die Emissionen von Treibhausgasen steigen weiterhin an.
Zweitens, die Regierungen verringern die Luftverschmutzung schneller,  als es der IPCC und die meisten Klimamodellierer angenommen haben.
Drittens, es gibt Anzeichen dafür, dass die Erde in eine natürliche Warmphase übergeht, die mehrere Jahrzehnte dauern könnte.
Quelle: Klimaschutz: Die Welt wird viel schneller heiss - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das ist schon irgendwie paradox



> Eine Verringerung der Luftverschmutzung ist zwar besser für die Ernten und für die Gesundheit. *Aber Aerosole, darunter Sulfate, Nitrate und organische Stoffe, reflektieren das Sonnenlicht. Die Abschirmung durch Aerosole hat unseren Planeten möglicherweise global um bis zu 0,7 Grad Celsius abgekühlt...*
> 
> Wir schätzen, dass der Anstieg der Emission von Treibhausgasen sowie die Verringerung der Luftverschmutzung bis 2030 zu einer Erwärmung um 1,5 Grad Celsius führen und die Marke von 2 Grad im Jahr 2045 erreicht wird. *Es könnte sogar noch schneller gehen, wenn die Luftverschmutzung noch stärker sinkt. *



Da denkt man eine Verringerung der Luftverschmutzung ist allgemein etwas gutes. Und die erzählen dann das es die Klimaerwärmung beschleunigt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Da denkt man eine Verringerung der Luftverschmutzung ist allgemein etwas gutes. Und die erzählen dann das es die Klimaerwärmung beschleunigt.


Gute und böse sind moralische Bewertungen, keine wissenschaftlichen. Wissenschaft beschreibt nur Ursachen und Wirkungen und hilft, Vorhersagen zu zukünftigen Ereignissen zu geben.

Luftverschmutzung ist moralisch bewertet natürlich der Belzebub. Sie hilft aber auch, um es kühler werden zu lassen. Die dramatischen Winter mitte der vierziger Jahre waren auch eine Folge von unglaublichen Mengen Abgasen durch Waffen und aufgewirbelter Stäube. Die Wirkung ist schon lange bekannt und nachgewiesen. Gerade die Kraftwerksreinung führt zu merklich weniger SO2 in der Atmosphäre.


----------



## RtZk (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Mir ist das Theater um den Klimawandel viel zu groß, Fakt ist doch es wird uns hier in Europa quasi gar nicht betreffen, sehr trockene und warme Länder werden Probleme kriegen, die haben sie jetzt aber sowieso schon, genauso wie viele Inselstaaten, doch wie viele Menschen sind tatsächlich davon betroffen? Wird wohl gerade einmal eine niedrige 3 stellige Millionen Zahl sein, denn eine Meeresspiegelerhöhung ist für Küstenstädte leicht machbar, ein einfacher Blick in die Niederlande genügt, außerdem wird diese Erhöhung noch Jahrhunderte dauern. 
Heißt man sollte etwas unternehmen, es aber nicht zu überhypen, was aber gerade passiert, da schwänzen Kinder die Schule um zu "demonstrieren" und merken nicht wie sie von Organisationen missbraucht werden, es wird die Stromversorgung Deutschlands gefährdet die essentiell für das heutige Leben ist, Bayern kann seine Stromversorgung nicht mehr sicherstellen, wenn man die Atomkraftwerke 2022 abschaltet, da bis dahin die Stromtrassen noch nicht fertig sind, noch schlimmer wäre es die Kohlekraftwerke zu früh abzuschalten. Aber ich bin mir sicher die Grünen haben eine Möglichkeit gefunden wie man super ohne Strom leben kann ohne ins tiefste Mittelalter zurück zufallen. 
Die Abschaltung der neueren Atomkraftwerke ist sowieso absoluter Schwachsinn, Fukushima war nicht erdbebensicher, was im Pazifischen Feuerring Wahnsinn gleicht und in Chernobyl hat man Experimente betrieben die gegen jede Vorschrift waren, dementsprechend ist ein Unfall an einem modernen Kernkraftwerk enorm unwahrscheinlich und selbst, wenn man sagt, selbst diese will ich absolut vermeiden und schaltet sie ab, nachdem die Stromversorgung Süddeutschlands sichergestellt ist, ändert es gar nichts, da marode Kernkraftwerke von anderen Staaten direkt an unseren Grenzen stehen. 

Also, mit mehr Rationalität und mit weniger Ideologie reingehen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das echte Problem bei Atomkraft ist der Abfall, nicht der GAU!


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RtZk schrieb:


> Mir ist das Theater um den Klimawandel viel zu groß, Fakt ist doch es wird uns hier in Europa quasi gar nicht betreffen, sehr trockene und warme Länder werden Probleme kriegen, die haben sie jetzt aber sowieso schon, genauso wie viele Inselstaaten, doch wie viele Menschen sind tatsächlich davon betroffen? Wird wohl gerade einmal eine niedrige 3 stellige Millionen Zahl sein, denn eine Meeresspiegelerhöhung ist für Küstenstädte leicht machbar, ein einfacher Blick in die Niederlande genügt, außerdem wird diese Erhöhung noch Jahrhunderte dauern.


Naja, das es uns hier gar nicht betrifft ist Quatsch. Letztes Jahr war auch in Deutschland ein Rekordsommer.
Es hat massive Ernteausfälle gegeben: Hilfe fuer Ernteausfaelle: Bauernverband will eine Milliarde Euro | tagesschau.de

Und irgendwann betrifft es uns auch indirekt, wenn die ganzen Klimaflüchtlinge hier hin wollen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das echte Problem bei Atomkraft ist der Abfall, nicht der GAU!



Ich finde beides schlimm. Wobei die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es zum GAU kommt sehr gering ist. Aber wenn es mal passiert, dann wird es sehr kritisch.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RtZk schrieb:


> Also, mit mehr Rationalität und mit weniger Ideologie reingehen.


Aber du hast sicher eine Prima Idee, wohin man am besten die Tonnen an radioaktiven Abfalls entsorgen soll?

Und was soll das mit dem grade mal zweistelligen Millionenbereich? Schon jetzt müssen jedes Jahr rund 25 Millionen Menschen wegen den Auswirkungen des Klimawandels fliehen. Und das werden noch mehr werden.

Also echt, dein ignorantes Gehabe ist manchmal schon zum Haareschütteln.


----------



## RtZk (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das echte Problem bei Atomkraft ist der Abfall, nicht der GAU!



Nein ist er nicht, wenn man nicht die Dummheit besitzen würde den Scheiß in der Erde zu verbuddeln, einfach mal über uns schauen und sehen was du da Tagsüber am Himmel erblickst, eine Rakete mit großer Traglast entwickeln und den Scheiß Richtung Sonne schießen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, das es uns hier gar nicht betrifft ist Quatsch. Letztes Jahr war auch in Deutschland ein Rekordsommer.
> Es hat massive Ernteausfälle gegeben: Hilfe fuer Ernteausfaelle: Bauernverband will eine Milliarde Euro | tagesschau.de
> 
> Und irgendwann betrifft es uns auch indirekt, wenn die ganzen Klimaflüchtlinge hier hin wollen.



Es war nur ein Rekordsommer seit den Wetteraufzeichnungen, schon mal von der Insel Grönland gehört und weshalb sie so heißt? Die Ernährung in Europa wird auch in 50 Jahren bei 1,5° Temperaturerhöhung nicht gefährdet sein.
Die, die jetzt kommen sind Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge die verstanden haben, dass Europa jeden nimmt sobald er ein EU Land erreicht hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ztVMib1T4T4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RtZk schrieb:


> Es war nur ein Rekordsommer seit den Wetteraufzeichnungen, schon mal von der Insel Grönland gehört und weshalb sie so heißt? Die Ernährung in Europa wird auch in 50 Jahren bei 1,5° Temperaturerhöhung nicht gefährdet sein.


Es werden aber noch mehrere solche Sommer für die Zukunft prognostiziert. Die haben gesagt das wir uns so langsam daran gewöhnen müssen.
Und du mußt ja eine Glaskugel besitzen, wenn du schon weißt, dass unsere Ernährung noch in 50 Jahren sichergestellt ist.



> Die, die jetzt kommen sind Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge die verstanden haben, dass Europa jeden nimmt sobald er ein EU Land erreicht hat.


Ich meine nicht diejenigen welche jetzt kommen, sondern welche in ein paar Jahren kommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hast du in den Nachrichten mal verfolgt, wie häufig dann doch Raketen bei/nach dem Start verunglücken und explodieren bzw. gesprengt werden müssen?

Abgesehen davon ist es völlig naiv davon auszugehen, dass a) der Klimawandel "nur" aus ein bisschen Anstieg des Meeresspiegels und ein paar Problemen für ohnehin heiße Länder bestünde. Wenn es hier nur ein bisschen wärmer würde, könnte das zum Ende der Landwirtschaft, wie wir sie hier kennen führen. In der Nordsee würden sich massive Veränderungen ergeben, die vermutlich erstmal zu einem massiven Artensterben und damit auch zum Rückgang der industriellen  Nutzbarkeit führt. Extremwetterlagen würden sich häufen und enorme Schadenssummen und Produktionsausfälle verursachen. Und es wird zu einer weiteren politischen Destabilisierung ganzer Regionen kommen, von der "wir" nicht unberührt bleiben werden. Und wir sind schon mitten in all diesen Prozessen drin!


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde beides schlimm. Wobei die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es zum GAU kommt sehr gering ist. Aber wenn es mal passiert, dann wird es sehr kritisch.



Soweit ich das mal gelesen hatte, sollte ein GAU so unwahrscheinlich sein, dass er niemals auftreten wird.
Wie viele hatten wir schon?
Und das Problem ist ja, dass die Privatwirtschaft, die die Kraftwerke betreiben, das immer verschleppen und verschleiern. Da wünsche ich mir mehr Transparenz und mehr Kontrolle.



RtZk schrieb:


> Nein ist er nicht, wenn man nicht die Dummheit besitzen würde den Scheiß in der Erde zu verbuddeln, einfach mal über uns schauen und sehen was du da Tagsüber am Himmel erblickst, eine Rakete mit großer Traglast entwickeln und den Scheiß Richtung Sonne schießen.



Ernsthaft? Alles in eine Rakete stecken und die dann in die Sonne schießen?
Hast du eine Ahnung, was 1kg Nutzlast kostet? Das finanziert keiner. Davon mal ab, könnte die Rakete abstürzen, was dann?


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Sache mit dem Klimawandel und ähnlichen auf massives Bevölkerungswachstum zurückzuführender Probleme und Phänomene wird sich ohnehin erledigen wenn man einmal sozialistische Ideen aufgibt. 

In der hochautomatisierten Zukunft wird es für Menschen mit einem IQ von schätzungsweise unter 120 ohnehin keine Verwendung geben. Was schlicht bedeutet das 70-80% der heutigen Menschheit obsolet sind.
Nehmt mal diesen Teil der Menschheit aus der Klima und "Umweltverschmutzungs" Gleichung raus und der Fall hat sich erledigt. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt was für Emissionsfreie Technologien der intelligenten Menschheit zur Verfügung stehen werden.


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wird jetzt hier offen die Auslöschung von 80% der Menschheit gefordert?


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> In der hochautomatisierten Zukunft wird es für Menschen mit einem IQ von schätzungsweise unter 120 ohnehin keine Verwendung geben. Was schlicht bedeutet das 70-80% der heutigen Menschheit obsolet sind.
> Nehmt mal diesen Teil der Menschheit aus der Klima und "Umweltverschmutzungs" Gleichung raus und der Fall hat sich erledigt. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt was für Emissionsfreie Technologien der intelligenten Menschheit zur Verfügung stehen werden.



Das klingt ja nach Sozialdarwinismus. Menschenverachtend!


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Klimawandel und ähnlichen auf massives Bevölkerungswachstum zurückzuführender Probleme und Phänomene wird sich ohnehin erledigen wenn man einmal sozialistische Ideen aufgibt.



Was hat das mit der sozialistischen Idee zu tun?
In 40 Jahren oder so werden 500 Millionen Menschen auf der Flucht sein und vor Europas Türen stehen. Denkst du echt, dass es eine Mauer geben wird, die die aufhält?



CPFUUU schrieb:


> In der hochautomatisierten Zukunft wird es für Menschen mit einem IQ von schätzungsweise unter 120 ohnehin keine Verwendung geben. Was schlicht bedeutet das 70-80% der heutigen Menschheit obsolet sind.
> Nehmt mal diesen Teil der Menschheit aus der Klima und "Umweltverschmutzungs" Gleichung raus und der Fall hat sich erledigt. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt was für Emissionsfreie Technologien der intelligenten Menschheit zur Verfügung stehen werden.



Welche emissionsfreie Technologien sind das denn?
Schon mal geguckt, was alles anfällt, wenn man Akkus produziert? Ganz davon abgesehen, dass Akkus altern und kaputt gehen und entsorgt werden müssen und wir wissen ja, wie die Privatwirtschaft zur umweltgerechten Entsorgung steht.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wird jetzt hier offen die Auslöschung von 80% der Menschheit gefordert?



Das Problem würde sich ohne sozial Politik auch von alleine erledigen, dauert aber länger. Ihr müsst euch halt entscheiden ob ihr den Planeten retten wollt.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das klingt ja nach Sozialdarwinismus. Menschenverachtend!



Buhu menschenverachtend, weißt du wir leben in einer Welt die regelmäßig alle Arten aussterben lässt. Wir sind die erste Spezies die so privilegiert ist eigene Entscheidungen zu treffen und machen aus belanglosen emotionalen Gründen nichts daraus.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der sozialistischen Idee zu tun?
> In 40 Jahren oder so werden 500 Millionen Menschen auf der Flucht sein und vor Europas Türen stehen. Denkst du echt, dass es eine Mauer geben wird, die die aufhält?




Diese Menschenmassen sind erst durch Europäische Ideen und Umverteilung in sehr kurzer Zeit so aufgebläht. Wenn wir zu weich sind die Aufzuhalten dann überrollen die uns und das wars dann halt. 
Aussterben ist die Norm in der Natur.




Threshold schrieb:


> Welche emissionsfreie Technologien sind das denn?
> Schon mal geguckt, was alles anfällt, wenn man Akkus produziert? Ganz davon abgesehen, dass Akkus altern und kaputt gehen und entsorgt werden müssen und wir wissen ja, wie die Privatwirtschaft zur umweltgerechten Entsorgung steht.



Technologie und Erfindergeist ist alles was wir haben, deswegen braucht man da gar nicht erst rumreden. Wir haben nichts anderes, uns helfen keine Götter.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Da hat wieder einer zu viel Ayn Rand gelesen.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wir sind die erste Spezies die so privilegiert ist eigene Entscheidungen zu treffen und machen aus belanglosen emotionalen Gründen nichts daraus.


Diese "belanglosen emotionalen Gründe" haben uns Errungenschaften wie z.B. die Demokratie erbracht. Und "Ethik".

Wenn wir ein Raumschiff losschicken müßten... eine Art Arche würde ich die Menschen nach dem Zufallsprinzip auswählen und nicht nur die Elite nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Technologie und Erfindergeist ist alles was wir haben, deswegen braucht man da gar nicht erst rumreden. Wir haben nichts anderes, uns helfen keine Götter.



Wieso wir? 
Der Mensch hat deutlich mehr als Technologie und Technologie löst keine Probleme. Hat es noch nie.


----------



## RtZk (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na dann glaubt halt weiter, dass wir alle sterben, ist mir im Grunde nach scheiß egal, da es einfach nur Schwachsinn ist, aber der Mensch hat sich eben schon immer gerne manipulieren lassen. 




Headcrash schrieb:


> Diese "belanglosen emotionalen Gründe" haben uns Errungenschaften wie z.B. die Demokratie erbracht. Und "Ethik".
> 
> Wenn wir ein Raumschiff losschicken müßten... eine Art Arche würde ich die Menschen nach dem Zufallsprinzip auswählen und nicht nur die Elite nehmen.



Wenn du willst, dass die Menschheit ausgerottet wird, dann würdest du es nach dem Zufallsprinzip machen, ansonsten würde 99% der Besatzung aus den intelligentesten Naturwissenschaftlern, Ingenieuren usw. der Welt bestehen, außerdem alle aussortieren die irgendeinen Hauch einer Erbkrankheit haben. Die größte Gefahr für einen Menschen ist seine Irrationalität.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, dass die Menschheit ausgerottet wird, dann würdest du es nach dem Zufallsprinzip machen, ansonsten würde 99% der Besatzung aus den intelligentesten Naturwissenschaftlern, Ingenieuren usw. der Welt bestehen. Die größte Gefahr für einen Menschen ist seine Irrationalität.


Wieso? Die Auswahl nach dem Zufallsprinzip ist für mich die neutralste Vorgehensweise. Gerecht und logisch.


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, dass die Menschheit ausgerottet wird, dann würdest du es nach dem Zufallsprinzip machen, ansonsten würde 99% der Besatzung aus den intelligentesten Naturwissenschaftlern, Ingenieuren usw. der Welt bestehen, außerdem alle aussortieren die irgendeinen Hauch einer Erbkrankheit haben. Die größte Gefahr für einen Menschen ist seine Irrationalität.


Als eingefleischter Eugeniker weißt du ja schließlich, dass Intelligenz vererbbar ist und das folglich Intelligente nicht mit rassefremden weniger Intelligenten Nachwuchs zeugen sollen.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RtZk schrieb:


> Na dann glaubt halt weiter, dass wir alle sterben, ist mir im Grunde nach scheiß egal, da es einfach nur Schwachsinn ist, aber der Mensch hat sich eben schon immer gerne manipulieren lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unsere Demokratie stellt den dümmsten mit dem besten gleich. Du willst natürlich völlig inkompetente Menschen auf ein Raumschiff bringen. Da sieht man was für ein Übel Demokratie ist.
Alle dummen und Erbkranken zu erhalten ist komplett wahnsinnig und menschenverachtend und würde zur Ausrottung der Menschheit führen ! Wie Gehirngewaschen kann man eigentlich sein lol

Es ist schon übel wie mittlerweile alles gesunde und Weiterentwicklung  das schlechte ist. Alle kranken und zukunftslosen sind jetzt gut. Unsere Kultur ist echt im Arsch.


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Alle dummen und Erbkranken zu erhalten ist komplett wahnsinnig und menschenverachtend und würde zur Ausrottung der Menschheit führen ! Wie Gehirngewaschen kann man eigentlich sein lol


Dann kann man nur hoffen, dass du nicht irgendwann mal krank oder dumm wirst und dem von dir hier so herbeigesehnten Vernichtungsprozess zugeführt wirst.

Abgesehen davon, bewegst du dich mit deinen Äußerungen der Marke "unwertes Leben ausrotten", auch im Bereich des strafrechtlich relevanten.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Als eingefleischter Eugeniker weißt du ja schließlich, dass Intelligenz vererbbar ist und das folglich Intelligente nicht mit rassefremden weniger Intelligenten Nachwuchs zeugen sollen.



Intelligenz ist laut Forschung zum größten Teil vererbbar. Die Intelligenz Front zieht sich durch jedes große Land, du hast in Deutschland viel dummes Material, aber auch in den USA oder China. Da gibt's keine Ausnahmen.




Poulton schrieb:


> Dann kann man nur hoffen, dass du nicht irgendwann mal krank oder dumm wirst und dem von dir hier so herbeigesehnten Vernichtungsprozess zugeführt wirst.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, bewegst du dich mit deinen Äußerungen der Marke "unwertes Leben ausrotten", auch im Bereich des strafrechtlich relevanten.



Das sind alles keine Argument sondern dumme Versuche eine emotionale Reaktion hervorzurufen.  Ihr könnt halt nicht mehr mit Logik wenn sie euch nicht passt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso wir?
> Der Mensch hat deutlich mehr als Technologie und Technologie löst keine Probleme. Hat es noch nie.



Technologie löst keine Probleme ? Begründe das mal bitte.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Das sind alles keine Argument sondern dumme Versuche eine emotionale Reaktion hervorzurufen.  Ihr könnt halt nicht mehr mit Logik wenn sie euch nicht passt.


Wir sind Menschen. Keine Vulkanier und auch keine Maschinen!

Aber ich glaube das eine fortgeschrittene K.I. auch das Zufallsprinzip wählen würde.
Außerdem würde es nichts nützen wenn nur Wissenschaftler und Spezialisten mit an Board wären.
Es sollte ein Pool aus allem sein. Also als Kollektiv Allrounder.
Damit alle Bereiche abgedeckt werden.
Dazu gehört auch der normale Handwerker mit IQ von 100. Der zwar mit komplexen Formeln nicht viel anfangen kann, aber handwerklich geschickt ist. Und auf andere Weise nützlich ist.


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Intelligenz ist laut Forschung zum größten Teil vererbbar.


Was hahnebüchener Blödsinn ist. Die Intelligenz eines Menschen hängt fast ausschließlich davon ab, ob sie auch gefördert wird und das wiederrum hängt, angesichts der Bildungsbenachteiligung in Deutschland, auch mit davon ab, in welche soziale Schicht und welches Elternhaus man hineingeboren wird.  Die sich daraus ergebende Sozialisation sorgt wiederrum für eine  bestimmte Ausstattung mit kulturellen, sozialen, ökonomischen und  symbolischen "Kapital", welches wiederrum Einfluss auf den gesamten Lebenslauf und -weg hat.
Daher ist auch diese: "_Man muss nur hart schaffen gehen, dann schafft man es auch zu den oberen 1% zu gehören_"-Einstellung reichlich naiv.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wir sind Menschen. Keine Vulkanier und auch keine Maschinen!
> 
> Aber ich glaube das eine fortgeschrittene K.I. auch das Zufallsprinzip wählen würde.
> Außerdem würde es nichts nützen wenn nur Wissenschaftler und Spezialisten mit an Board wären.
> ...



Also wenn ich sehe wie viele unnütze und dämliche Menschen rumlaufen die von Produktiven, Innovativen Menschen durchgezogen werden macht mich das ziemlich wütend.

Handwerker werden nur noch eine Art Luxumarkt befriedigen in Zukunft, aber wirklich brauchen wirst du das nicht mehr. 
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das an interst. Raumschiffen rumgebastelt wird wie an einem Flieger aus dem 2WK. Da werden nur noch Module ausgetauscht wenn da was im Arsch ist.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Was hahnebüchener Blödsinn ist. Die Intelligenz eines Menschen hängt fast ausschließlich davon ab, ob sie auch gefördert wird und das wiederrum hängt, angesichts der Bildungsbenachteiligung in Deutschland, auch mit davon ab, in welche soziale Schicht und welches Elternhaus man hineingeboren wird.  Die sich daraus ergebende Sozialisation sorgt wiederrum für eine  bestimmte Ausstattung mit kulturellen, sozialen, ökonomischen und  symbolischen "Kapital", welches wiederrum Einfluss auf den gesamten Lebenslauf und -weg hat.



Die Wissenschaft hat schlechte Nachrichten für dich. Genetik bildet die Grundlage, erst dann fruchten alle Maßnahmen wie Bildung und Förderung.
Ich würde nicht meinen Atem anhalten bis z.b. Afrika ein Verkehrsflugzeug baut.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Also wenn ich sehe wie viele unnütze und dämliche Menschen rumlaufen die von Produktiven, Innovativen Menschen durchgezogen werden macht mich das ziemlich wütend.


Was meinst du wieviele Menschen täglich hart arbeiten die nicht zu den intelligensten gehören aber trotzdem produktiv sind?
Außerdem machen die für viele die Drecksarbeit. Arbeit die sonst keiner machen will.

Und ich habe auch nicht geschrieben aus einen "Pool von Idioten" auszuwählen. Sondern den normalen Bevölkerungsschnitt.
Aber gut das ich niemals darüber entscheiden muß. Falls es mal dazu käme.
Will mir das auch nicht anmaßen.
Ich hatte nur überlegt was am Gerechtesten wäre.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Die Wissenschaft hat schlechte Nachrichten für dich. Genetik bildet die Grundlage, erst dann fruchten alle Maßnahmen wie Bildung und Förderung.


Und wie viele Menschen sind es denn nicht würdig, gebildet und gefördert zu werden? Wer entscheidet das? Und anhand welcher Kriterien? Daran, dass die Eltern schon Akademiker waren oder sind? Das ist der feuchte Traum aller Republikaner.

Ignorieren wir also ruhig die Faktoren persönliches Umfeld und Erziehung.


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Die Wissenschaft hat schlechte Nachrichten für dich. Genetik bildet die Grundlage, erst dann fruchten alle Maßnahmen wie Bildung und Förderung.
> Ich würde nicht meinen Atem anhalten bis z.b. Afrika ein Verkehrsflugzeug baut.


Dann nenn doch mal deine Quellen dafür. Am besten Primärquellen.  Auch wenn ich die Vermutung habe, dass die Quellen die du aufführst, "Werke" von "Persönlichkeiten" wie Josef Mengele und Konsorten sind.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Was meinst du wieviele Menschen täglich hart arbeiten die nicht zu den intelligensten gehören aber trotzdem produktiv sind?
> Außerdem machen die für viele die Drecksarbeit. Arbeit die sonst keiner machen will.
> 
> Und ich habe auch nicht geschrieben aus einen "Pool von Idioten" auszuwählen. Sondern den normalen Bevölkerungsschnitt.
> ...



Menschen die Heute noch produktiv sein können sind es nicht auch automatisch in der Zukunft. Das ist eben so beim Fortschritt. Gerechtigkeit ist überhaupt keine Kategorie das zu beurteilen.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wie viele Menschen sind es denn nicht würdig, gebildet und gefördert zu werden? Wer entscheidet das? Und anhand welcher Kriterien? Daran, dass die Eltern schon Akademiker waren oder sind? Das ist der feuchte Traum aller Republikaner.
> 
> Ignorieren wir also ruhig die Faktoren persönliches Umfeld und Erziehung.



Das beste Mittel was wir momentan haben ist der IQ Test.



Poulton schrieb:


> Dann nenn doch mal deine Quellen dafür. Am besten Primärquellen.  Auch wenn ich die Vermutung habe, dass die Quellen die du aufführst, "Werke" von "Persönlichkeiten" wie Josef Mengele und Konsorten sind.




Wie wärs mit James Watson dem Entdecker der Doppelhelix ? Der wurde von Leuten die ähnlich infantil sind wie du Mundtot gemacht.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Menschen die Heute noch produktiv sein können sind es nicht auch automatisch in der Zukunft. Das ist eben so beim Fortschritt. Gerechtigkeit ist überhaupt keine Kategorie das zu beurteilen.




Also Bsp. Alte pflegebedürftige Menschen sind auch für dich nichts von wert ? 

Waren früher produktiv und jetzt net mehr


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Das beste Mittel was wir momentan haben ist der IQ Test.


Der IQ-Test ist völliger Schwachsinn, da dieser Inselbegabungen nicht berücksichtigt und überhaupt kein Maßstab für die Produktivität eines Menschen ist.
Was ist denn für dich Bildung und Förerung? 
Abitur und Uni-Abschluss etwa?

Wenn ich mir schon angucke, wie viele Betriebswirtschaftler da draußen rumlaufen, kann das kein Indikator sein, beim besten Willen nicht.
Da ist der Krankenpfleger oder selbst der Kanalarbeiter echt produktiver als irgend' ein BWL-Schnösel.


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit James Watson dem Entdecker der Doppelhelix ?


Er ist ein Beispiel dafür, dass Leute, die auf der einen Seite zwar  einen hervorragenden Beitrag zur Wissenschaft geleistet haben, auf der  anderen wiederrum den größten Blödsinn raushauen können, die jeder  Grundlage entbehrt. z.B. das Schwarze weniger Intelligent  als Weise sein sollen.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Also Bsp. Alte pflegebedürftige Menschen sind auch für dich nichts von wert ?
> 
> Waren früher produktiv und jetzt bei mehr



Solche Menschen sind höchstens noch für Angehörige von emotionalen oder sozialen Wert. Sie verbrauchen auch massiv Ressourcen die den Jüngeren gehören. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der IQ-Test ist völliger Schwachsinn, da dieser Inselbegabungen nicht berücksichtigt und überhaupt kein Maßstab für die Produktivität eines Menschen ist.
> Was ist denn für dich Bildung und Förerung?
> Abitur und Uni-Abschluss etwa?
> 
> ...



Der IQ Test kann nicht die Zukunft eines Menschen vorhersagen weil jeder seinen freien Willen hat. Er kann aber das kognitive Potential eines Menschen Beurteilen, dass in unserem Zeitalter von aller höchster Bedeutung ist. Die Automatisierung macht vor BWL Schnöseln auch nicht halt.



Poulton schrieb:


> Er ist ein Beispiel dafür, dass Leute, die auf der einen Seite zwar  einen hervorragenden Beitrag zur Wissenschaft geleistet haben, auf der  anderen wiederrum den größten Blödsinn raushauen können, die jeder  Grundlage entbehrt. z.B. das Schwarze weniger Intelligent  als Weise sein sollen.



Nur weil die wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse nicht zu deiner links ausgerichteten Ideologie passen sind sie nicht falsch. 

Was er sagt ist das Schwarze im Durchschnitt deutlich weniger Intelligent sind als weiße und Asiaten was halt auch einfach so ist. 
Aus Afrika kommt nichts von Wert oder was irgendwie die Menschheit voran bringt. Es gibt keine bedeutenden Erfindungen von dort. 
Nur Leid, Probleme und ein in jeder Beziehung zerstörter Kontinent wenn der Bevölkerungs Trend anhält. Die werden erst sämtliche Arten platt machen und 
sich dann wieder gegenseitig angreifen und Blutbäder anrichten.

Wer die Umwelt retten will stellt sämtliche Hilfsprojekte für Afrika ein, damit sich die mal gesund schrumpfen können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> ,... Genetik bildet die Grundlage....


Wofür? Du meinst also, wenn ich Dich richtg verstehe, man muss schon selten dämlich, um nicht zu sagen strunzen blöd, sein, um sich selber den Ast abzusägen, auf dem man sitzt? Denn genau das passiert durch Umweltverschmutzung. Ja, die Menschheit ist meiner Meinung nach nicht fähig, globale Probleme zu lösen. Zu tief steckt der einzelne in seiner Besitzstandswahrung und ist auch seinen Vorteil bedacht. Ja, da bedarf es noch einiger evolutionärer Schritt, bis die Menschheit intelligent wird.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Das beste Mittel was wir momentan haben ist der IQ Test.


Nein,  denn er bildet mitnichten Intelligenz ab, sondern nur jene Intelligenz,  die die Ersteller der Tests als solche definieren. Wie erklärst Du Dir,  dass in westlichen Städten in den letzten hundert Jahren  durchschnittlich 30 Punkte mehr erreicht werden? Oder anders  ausgedrückt, müssten die Menschen um die vorletzte Jahrhundertwerde mit  einem durchschnittlichen IQ von 70 nach heutigen Maßstäben durchgängig  grenzdebil gewesen sein.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit James Watson dem Entdecker der  Doppelhelix ? Der wurde von Leuten die ähnlich infantil sind wie du  Mundtot gemacht.


Es faselst Du? Niemand wurde mundtod  gemacht, es gab den Nobelpreis für diese Entdeckung. Und welche  großartige Entdeckung wird heute verschwiegen?



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Was er sagt ist das Schwarze im Durchschnitt  deutlich weniger Intelligent sind als weiße und Asiaten was halt auch  einfach so ist.


Das ist das, was Rechtsradikale Rassisten daraus machen. Es sagt, und das bestreitet niemand, dass Sicherzellenanämie ein paar IQ Punkte kostet. Das betrifft jede Kultur, hier, wie in Amerika oder in Afrika. Und immer da, wo Malariagebiete sind, wie z.B. früher in Ostfriesland, findet man gehäuft Sicherzellenanämie und damit individuell eine durchschnittlich um ca. 5 Punkte niedrigere Intelligenz. Und nin, was heißt das für Dich?

Das heißt also, alle Ostfriesen sind genetisch minderwertig, oder was willst Du hier behaupten? Also, was ist Deine These und was hat sie mit dem Klimawandel zu tun?


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein,  denn er bildet mitnichten Intelligenz ab, sondern nur jene  Intelligenz,  die die Ersteller der Tests als solche definieren. Wie  erklärst Du Dir,  dass in westlichen Städten in den letzten hundert  Jahren  durchschnittlich 30 Punkte mehr erreicht werden? Oder anders   ausgedrückt, müssten die Menschen um die vorletzte Jahrhundertwerde mit   einem durchschnittlichen IQ von 70 nach heutigen Maßstäben durchgängig   grenzdebil gewesen sein.


Man könnte es noch besser ausdrücken: Man kann die Menschen auch so auf  das gute Abschneiden in irgendwelchen IQ-Tests dressieren, dass sie nichts anderes können außer  das und vielleicht noch Burgen im Sandkasten zu bauen und sich das Sieb auf den Kopf zu setzen.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Was er sagt ist das Schwarze im Durchschnitt deutlich weniger Intelligent sind als weiße und Asiaten was halt auch einfach so ist.


Er hat den Unterschied an den Genen fest gemacht und nicht etwa an den kaum bis gar nicht vorhandenen Zugang zu Bildung, Armut, ... . Der Unterschied ist so gravierend, dass ihn nichtmal ein Hufschmied mehr richten kann. 

PS: Gysi & ein Bürger, der nicht für andere verantwortlich sein möchte...


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Solche Menschen sind höchstens noch für Angehörige von emotionalen oder sozialen Wert. Sie verbrauchen auch massiv Ressourcen die den Jüngeren gehören.


Ja, Sozial verträgliches Frühableben, den Begriff gibt's schon seit den späten 90ern. 
Weil du ja auch total bereit bist, im Rentenalter freiwillig den Löffel abzugeben und für deine Angehörigen und Freunde dann keinen emotionalen Wert mehr hast, gell?
Wobei ich mir beim Vorhandensein letzterer nicht ganz sicher bin, bei deiner Einstellung. Und wenn's die gibt, dann will ich besser nichts von denen wissen. 


CPFUUU schrieb:


> Nur weil die wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse nicht zu deiner links ausgerichteten Ideologie passen sind sie nicht falsch.
> 
> Was er sagt ist das Schwarze im Durchschnitt deutlich weniger Intelligent sind als weiße und Asiaten was halt auch einfach so ist.
> Aus Afrika kommt nichts von Wert oder was irgendwie die Menschheit voran bringt. Es gibt keine bedeutenden Erfindungen von dort.
> ...


Wer hat behauptet, dass Schwarze grundsätzlich weniger intelligent seien, als weiße? Der Typ, der auch schon die Rassenhygienik aus dem Dritten Reich befürwortet hat?
Grundsätzlich mal; Es gibt nur _einen_ Homo sapiens, nicht mehrere.
Afrika ist die Wiege der Menschheit, wir alle (bzw. unsere Vorfahren) kamen ursprünglich von dort.
Und es gibt genauso Schwarze die studieren und studiert haben oder höhere Bildungsabschlüsse erzielt haben. Man muss ihnen nur die *Möglichkeit* dazu geben. Das ist das, was du komplett ausklammerst, das Umfeld eines jeden Menschen und die Erfahrungen, die ihn schon seit frühester Kindheit prägen. Etwas, das übrigens gerne auch immer wieder von Studien zur Intelligenzforschung gerne mal außen vor gelassen wird. 
Solange wir unsere subventionierten Agrarprodukte da unten verscherbeln, sie mit Handelsabkommen benachteiligen, unsren giftigen Müll da unten günstig entsorgen, Waffen da runter liefern (egal ob legal oder illegal) Diktatoren unterstützen, ihre Ressourcen klauen, ihre Küsten leer fischen und ihren Binnenmarkt kaputtmachen kann da unten keine mit dem Westen (und Osten) konkurrenzfähige Wirtschaft entstehen. 
Wie sollen von dort Wissenschaftler kommen, wenn es nicht mal Schulen gibt?

Aber stimmt, Bildung verdienen ja nur "intelligente" Menschen. Jetzt haben wir das Problem erkannt; Afrika braucht keine Dämme, Bildung oder Hilfsgüter: Afrika braucht IQ-Tests.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Man könnte es noch besser ausdrücken: Man kann die Menschen auch so auf  das gute abschneiden in irgendwelchen IQ-Tests dressieren, dass sie nichts anderes können außer  das und vielleicht noch Burgen im Sandkasten zu bauen und sich das Sieb auf den Kopf zu setzen.


Mir fällt dazu immer die Geschicht von Archäologen ein, die einmal zum Analysieren von Fussspuren in Höhlen Kalahari Buschmänner einflogen. Die haben dann vier Wochen in Ruhe analysiert und die Forscher mit dem Ergebnis verblüfft. Es wurde Lehm aus der Höhle getragen, was die Buschmänner eindeutig belegen konnten. Sie konnten zum einen die Fußabdrücke eindeutig einzelnen personen zuordnen und sie erkannten, dass rausgehend immer der rechte Fußabdruck etwas tiefer als der linke was. Die Menschen hatten Lehm auf der rechter Schulter. Später fand man tiefer in der Höhle das Abbaugebiet. Großer Erfolg für die "dummen Buschmänner", staunen der Forscher, die wie üblich von maytischen Ritualen faselten...

Dann flogen die Forscher mit in denn Busch und machten eine Jagd mit. Dazu werden Antilopen stundenlang gehetzt, bis sie nicht mehr laufen können und als einfaches stehendes Ziel zu töten sind. Dann geht der erschöpfte Buschmann zurück ins Dorf und beschreibt mit Worten anderen die genaue Fundstelle. Ohne Zeichnung, ohne GPS, aus einen Meter genau und das über 20km. Ein völlig erstaunliches und präzises beobachten und beschrieben ist dazu notwendig.

Die Forscher sagten dann nur, alles ganz nett, aber mit einen modernen GPS System ist das viel einfacher. Sie haben es aber nicht gefunden. Die Genauigkeit von 10m reicht im hohen Savannengras nicht, wenn eine Antilope auf 100m² Fläche liegt, findet man sie nicht. Im Gegensatz dazu steuerten die Buschmänner mit klarer Anweisung "...da, wo das Gras etwas kürzer ist und minimal grüner..."direkt auf die Antilope zu und amüsierten sich über die suchenden Forscher. Das GPS nannten sie dann, nettes Spielzeug, aber wenig hilfreich.

Aber egal, Rassisten sind und bleiben aus "genetischen Gründen" einfach etwas dümmer, als der Rest der Menschen. Muss man mit leben....


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wofür? Du meinst also, wenn ich Dich richtg verstehe, man muss schon selten dämlich, um nicht zu sagen strunzen blöd, sein, um sich selber den Ast abzusägen, auf dem man sitzt? Denn genau das passiert durch Umweltverschmutzung. Ja, die Menschheit ist meiner Meinung nach nicht fähig, globale Probleme zu lösen. Zu tief steckt der einzelne in seiner Besitzstandswahrung und ist auch seinen Vorteil bedacht. Ja, da bedarf es noch einiger evolutionärer Schritt, bis die Menschheit intelligent wird.
> 
> 
> Nein,  denn er bildet mitnichten Intelligenz ab, sondern nur jene Intelligenz,  die die Ersteller der Tests als solche definieren. Wie erklärst Du Dir,  dass in westlichen Städten in den letzten hundert Jahren  durchschnittlich 30 Punkte mehr erreicht werden? Oder anders  ausgedrückt, müssten die Menschen um die vorletzte Jahrhundertwerde mit  einem durchschnittlichen IQ von 70 nach heutigen Maßstäben durchgängig  grenzdebil gewesen sein.
> ...



1.Genetik ist die Grundlage für alles was ein Lebewesen ausmacht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
2.Auch der IQ Test unterliegt einer Entwicklung. Den Maßstab sollten nur aktuelle Tests bilden.
3.Der nächste Evolutionäre Schritt der Menschheit ist es gewiss nicht in Afrika zu investieren.  




Poulton schrieb:


> Man könnte es noch besser ausdrücken: Man kann die Menschen auch so auf  das gute Abschneiden in irgendwelchen IQ-Tests dressieren, dass sie nichts anderes können außer  das und vielleicht noch Burgen im Sandkasten zu bauen und sich das Sieb auf den Kopf zu setzen.
> 
> 
> Er hat den Unterschied an den Genen fest gemacht und nicht etwa an den kaum bis gar nicht vorhandenen Zugang zu Bildung, Armut, ... . Der Unterschied ist so gravierend, dass ihn nichtmal ein Hufschmied mehr richten kann.
> ...



Du wagst es mir so eine erbärmliche Figur wie Gysi ins Gesicht zu posten. Fort mit dir und nimm deinen 100er IQ mit.


Ich glaub ich muss es nochmal deutlich sagen. Links zu sein heißt für mich eine nihilistische Witzfigur mit reihenweise Pathologien zu sein die auf einem Suizid Trip ist. 
Es ist kein Zufall das immer Linke der dritten Welt helfen wollen oder sie gar importieren möchten. Spart euch eure wertlosen Kommentare.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Afrika braucht IQ-Tests.




Afrika braucht eine Bevölkerungsreduzierung auf 0. Die Menschen dort zerstören den Kontinent ohne das was dabei rauskommt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber egal, Rassisten sind und bleiben aus "genetischen Gründen" einfach etwas dümmer, als der Rest der Menschen. Muss man mit leben....




Hab zwar mehrfach erwähnt das der IQ Bruch durch alle Ethnien und Kulturen geht, aber Pawlowscher Köter können halt nicht anders.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Afrika braucht eine Bevölkerungsreduzierung auf 0. Die Menschen dort zerstören den Kontinent ohne das was dabei rauskommt.


Wenn du mit "Menschen" Diktatoren, korrupte Machthaber und Warlords meinst, dann liegst du richtig.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn du mit "Menschen" Diktatoren, korrupte Machthaber und Warlords meinst, dann liegst du richtig.



Wenn du alle diese Figuren dort liquidierst was dann ? Dann bringen die einfach die nächste Generation Diktatoren, korrupte Machthaber und Warlords hervor. Mehr ist bei denen nicht drin.
Du kannst im besten Fall versuchen die IQ 120 plus Menschen aus Afrika zu sammeln und gucken ob die eine nennenswerte Kultur hervorbringen können als eine Art Experiment.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wenn du alle diese Figuren dort liquidierst was dann ? Dann bringen die einfach die nächste Generation Diktatoren, korrupte Machthaber und Warlords hervor. Mehr ist bei denen nicht drin.


Richtig, weil der Westen und Osten dort sämtliche Rohstoffe plündert und den Binnenmarkt dort kaputt macht.
Es gibt Fischer, Landwirte und Textilunternehmer, die sich den Arsch aufreißen aber trotzdem den Bach runter gehen, weil der Europäer seinen "Müll", den er nicht braucht, da unten verscherbelt. 
Darüberhinaus kommen wir noch zu hunderten Jahren Kolonialzeit, in denen Menschen dort versklavt, ausgebeutet und nicht nur getötet, sondern regelrecht abgeschlachtet wurden - siehe Kongogräuel. Das zieht bis heute seine Kreise in Form falscher Machtansprüche und der Landesgrenzen, die damals gezogen wurden und heute noch gelten.

Ich sage es jetzt zum zweiten Mal, diesmal vielleicht für dich verständlicher: Wenn du in purer Armut (ich rede jetzt von richtiger Armut, nicht irgendwie vom Sozialstaat abhängig), ohne Dach über den Kopf, ohne Schule und nicht mal Wasser und das schon im Kindesalter, was würdest du wohl machen? 

Echt jetzt, um das mal auf den Punkt zu bringen; Die Menschen dort, gehen nicht zur Schule oder auf die Uni, weil sie zu blöd sind, sondern weil es sowas dort entweder nicht gibt oder sie es sich schlicht nicht leisten können. Und weil ein Nobelpreis dort nunmal im Leben keine Relevanz hat. Sondern eher, wie man dort überhaupt den nächsten Tag überstehen soll. 

Da dich du aber mit den Verhältnissen dort nicht beschäftigst und soziologische Faktoren dir völlig fremd sind kennst du dich logischerweise nicht damit aus. Da geilt man sich freilig lieber am eigenen Gerede auf und verfrachtet Leute mit mehr Hintergrundwissen in irgendwelche Lager, so wie wir das halt von Neo-Kapitalisten und objektivistischen Ayn Rand-Anhängern kennen.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Intelligenz ist laut Forschung zum größten Teil vererbbar.



Zeig mir mal die Studien und Forschungen, die das belegen.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Technologie löst keine Probleme ? Begründe das mal bitte.



Begründen? Zeig mir mal wo Technologie Probleme gelöst hat.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Afrika braucht eine Bevölkerungsreduzierung auf 0. Die Menschen dort zerstören den Kontinent ohne das was dabei rauskommt.



Ein Europäer oder Amerikaner erzeugen 10x mehr Schmutz als ein Afrikaner.
Es wäre also viel sinnvoller, die Bevölkerung in den Industriestaaten zu senken als anderswo.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal die Studien und Forschungen, die das belegen.



Du misst den IQ von mehreren Generationen einer Familie und hast dein Ergebnis. Man hatte auch schwarze die bei gut aufgestellten weißen Familien aufgewachsen sind den Test machen lassen mit ernüchternden Ergebnis.
Kann man alles in der Bell Curve nachlesen, gibt auch sicherlich modernere Studien.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Begründen? Zeig mir mal wo Technologie Probleme gelöst hat.



Wenn du mit ü20 noch alle Zähne im Maul hast, als Einzelkind locker überlebt und in wenigen Stunden zwischen Kontinenten gereist bist hat Technologie unglaubliches für dich geleistet.

Technologie kann dich aber nicht von deinem linken buhu Nihilismus heilen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Europäer oder Amerikaner erzeugen 10x mehr Schmutz als ein Afrikaner.
> Es wäre also viel sinnvoller, die Bevölkerung in den Industriestaaten zu senken als anderswo.



Gut bald wird es aber auch 10-20 mal so viele Afros wie Europäer und Amerikaner geben.
Der eigentliche Knackpunkt ist aber das die vielen Afrikaner keinen Fortschritt erzeugen.  
Sollte irgendwann eine unvermeidliche Katastrophe natürlichen Ursprungs auftreten und die Menschheit hat sich nicht weit genug Entwickelt wars das dann halt.

Meiner Meinung nach sind low IQ Massen ohnehin schon so eine apokalyptische Plage.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Richtig, weil der Westen und Osten dort sämtliche Rohstoffe plündert und den Binnenmarkt dort kaputt macht.
> Es gibt Fischer, Landwirte und Textilunternehmer, die sich den Arsch aufreißen aber trotzdem den Bach runter gehen, weil der Europäer seinen "Müll", den er nicht braucht, da unten verscherbelt.
> Darüberhinaus kommen wir noch zu hunderten Jahren Kolonialzeit, in denen Menschen dort versklavt, ausgebeutet und nicht nur getötet, sondern regelrecht abgeschlachtet wurden - siehe Kongogräuel. Das zieht bis heute seine Kreise in Form falscher Machtansprüche und der Landesgrenzen, die damals gezogen wurden und heute noch gelten.
> 
> ...



Als die Europäer in mittel und Süd Afrika ankamen fand man Völker vor die seit 300000 Jahren als moderne Menschen gelten aber nicht mal das Rad erfunden haben.
Ohne Kolonialisierung hätten die auch heute noch ihren Steinzeit livestyle und es wäre besser so. Wie viel Fördergelder hat man da rein gepumpt um jetzt unfähige Massen zu haben ? 
Damit erübrigt sich auch die Frage ob man sich mit irgendwelchen Verhältnissen in Afrika beschäftigen sollte. Die Leute da sind komplett uninteressant.

Ayn Rand hab ich nie gelesen und ihr kennts nur weil es mal in Bioshock verwurstet wurde. Ich glaub einige haben die Wakanda Propaganda der linken brav aufgefressen.


----------



## RtZk (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wieso? Die Auswahl nach dem Zufallsprinzip ist für mich die neutralste Vorgehensweise. Gerecht und logisch.



Wenn es um das Überleben der Spezies geht braucht es kein gerecht und logisch ist das was ich erklärt habe.


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn es um das Überleben der Spezies geht braucht es kein gerecht und logisch ist das was ich erklärt habe.


Wenn es nur um das reine Überleben geht, braucht man keine Raketenwissenschaftler, sondern zuallererst fertile, durchgeimpfte Menschen, die Land- und Viehwirtschaft können sowie Mediziner.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind low IQ Massen ohnehin schon so eine apokalyptische Plage.


Hat man mit dir ja ein Paradebeispiel dafür.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Forscher sagten dann nur, alles ganz nett, aber mit einen modernen  GPS System ist das viel einfacher. Sie haben es aber nicht gefunden. Die  Genauigkeit von 10m reicht im hohen Savannengras nicht, wenn eine  Antilope auf 100m² Fläche liegt, findet man sie nicht. Im Gegensatz dazu  steuerten die Buschmänner mit klarer Anweisung "...da, wo das Gras  etwas kürzer ist und minimal grüner..."direkt auf die Antilope zu und  amüsierten sich über die suchenden Forscher. Das GPS nannten sie dann,  nettes Spielzeug, aber wenig hilfreich.


Ich bin ja immer noch dafür, dass mal für einen Monat das komplette  Interwebz, Wlan und Handynetz zum erliegen kommt. Was dann wohl auf den Straßen für Zombiehorden los sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Du misst den IQ von mehreren Generationen einer Familie und hast dein Ergebnis. Man hatte auch schwarze die bei gut aufgestellten weißen Familien aufgewachsen sind den Test machen lassen mit ernüchternden Ergebnis.
> Kann man alles in der Bell Curve nachlesen, gibt auch sicherlich modernere Studien.



Und wo ist der Beleg, dass Intelligenz erblich ist? Deine Bell Kurve ist völlig aussagefrei und wurde an vielen Stellen völlig zurecht kritisiert.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wenn du mit ü20 noch alle Zähne im Maul hast, als Einzelkind locker überlebt und in wenigen Stunden zwischen Kontinenten gereist bist hat Technologie unglaubliches für dich geleistet.
> 
> Technologie kann dich aber nicht von deinem linken buhu Nihilismus heilen.



Hä? Gibt es dazu auch Inhalt oder schwurbelst du jetzt herum?



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Gut bald wird es aber auch 10-20 mal so viele Afros wie Europäer und Amerikaner geben.
> Der eigentliche Knackpunkt ist aber das die vielen Afrikaner keinen Fortschritt erzeugen.
> Sollte irgendwann eine unvermeidliche Katastrophe natürlichen Ursprungs auftreten und die Menschheit hat sich nicht weit genug Entwickelt wars das dann halt.



In Westeuropa und Nordamerika leben ungefähr 900 Millionen Menschen. Diese 900 Millionen verbrauchen 50% der weltweiten Ressourcen und erzeugen 60% der weltweiten Emissionen. 
Wie viele Afrikaner braucht es denn, damit die auch 50% der weltweiten Ressourcen verbrauchen?
Und was ist mit den Asiaten? Was, wenn die auch 50% der weltweiten Ressourcen verbrauchen?
Man muss kein Genie sein um zu erkennen, dass man keine 150% der weltweiten Ressourcen verbrauchen kann.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind low IQ Massen ohnehin schon so eine apokalyptische Plage.



Na ja. Man sieht ja, wie intelligent man in den Industrieländern so ist. Man verseucht seine Lebensgrundlage. Intelligent ist was anderes.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Man sieht ja, wie intelligent man in den Industrieländern so ist. Man verseucht seine Lebensgrundlage. Intelligent ist was anderes.


Das ist die "Nach uns die Sintflut" Mentalität. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist die "Nach uns die Sintflut" Mentalität. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.



Ja, das kommt davon, wenn man nicht reguliert und der Meinung ist, dass der Markt das schon selbst regelt.
Komisch, wenn der Markt alles selbst regelt, wieso gibt es dann so viele Lobbyisten in den Ministerien?
Und wieso machen inzwischen Beratungsunternehmen die Gesetzesvorlagen?
Gerade Naturvölker, die in ihrer Nische leben, sind deutlich intelligenter. Sie nehmen sich nur das von der Natur, das auf normalen Wege wieder nachwachsen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Beleg, dass Intelligenz erblich ist? Deine Bell Kurve ist völlig aussagefrei und wurde an vielen Stellen völlig zurecht kritisiert..


Korrelationen können viele nicht von Kausal zusammenhängend trennen. Ja, es gibt genetisch bedingte Ursachen, das zeigt die Zwillingsforschung. Nichts desto trotz sind Kultur, Bildung, Umwelt und wirtschaftliche Ausstattung des Elternshaus ebenso maßgeblich.

Die Rassisten werden nie verstehen, dass der durchschnittliche Afrikaner genetisch dichter am durchschnittlichen Deutschen liegt, als die Standardabweichung immerhalb einer Population, also dem Nachbarn. Da kannst Du Rassisten noch so viele Studien zu zeigen, sie wollen es nicht verstehen, weil wissenschaftsfeindliche Menschen auch keine wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse akzeptieren.

Und da schließt sich der Kreis dieses unsäglichen Themas über die letzten Beiträge zur Afd und zum Thema Klimawandel. Auch die AfD lehnt laut Programm sämtliche wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse zum Klimwandel und seinen Ursachen ab und behauptet einfach, es ist alles ganz natürlich. Es ist so absurd.



Threshold schrieb:


> ....Gerade Naturvölker, die in ihrer Nische  leben, sind deutlich intelligenter. Sie nehmen sich nur das von der  Natur, das auf normalen Wege wieder nachwachsen kann.


Vorsicht, das ist die romantische Verklärung, die man bestimmten Gruppen zuspricht. Zu viele Naturvölker starben aus, weil sie sich selber die Ressourcen zerstörten. Klar, die heute noch lebenden wenigen Naturvölker scheinen im Gleichgewicht zu leben. Genaue Analysen zeigen allerdings oft, dass diesen Völkern nur die Möglichkeiten fehlen, mehr zu machen. Wer keine Rohstoffe für Bronze oder Eisenwerkstoffe hat, baut auch keine effizienten Werkzeuge. Schwieriges Thema.


----------



## RtZk (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn es nur um das reine Überleben geht, braucht man keine Raketenwissenschaftler, sondern zuallererst fertile, *durchgeimpfte Menschen, die Land- und Viehwirtschaft können* sowie Mediziner.



Auf einem Raumschiff?


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RtZk schrieb:


> Auf einem Raumschiff?


Den Punkt habe ich ganz vergessen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vorsicht, das ist die romantische Verklärung, die man bestimmten Gruppen  zuspricht. Zu viele Naturvölker starben aus, weil sie sich selber die  Ressourcen zerstörten.


Oder weil die Natur selber erbarmungslos zugeschlagen hat. Da gab es vor  einiger Zeit auf Psiram etwas passendes:  Psiram >> Zurueck zur Natur!


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Man braucht fähiges Personal für den Flug und natürlich auch zur Kolonialisierung.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Als die Europäer in mittel und Süd Afrika ankamen fand man Völker vor die seit 300000 Jahren als moderne Menschen gelten aber nicht mal das Rad erfunden haben.
> Ohne Kolonialisierung hätten die auch heute noch ihren Steinzeit livestyle und es wäre besser so. Wie viel Fördergelder hat man da rein gepumpt um jetzt unfähige Massen zu haben ?
> Damit erübrigt sich auch die Frage ob man sich mit irgendwelchen Verhältnissen in Afrika beschäftigen sollte. Die Leute da sind komplett uninteressant.


Es gibt einen Grund, warum die Entwicklungsländer in Afrika nunmal als Entwicklungsländer bezeichnet werden.
Als die Europäer die Länder ausgeplündert haben, waren auch sie es die größtenteils die Ländergrenzen festgelegt haben. Die Folge war, dass es darauf hin Staaten gab, die reich an Rohstoffe und welche, die so gut wie keine hatten. Und diese Landesgrenzen existieren bis heute und sorgen dafür, dass man genau weiß, wo man buddeln muss, wenn mal Lithium und Kobalt für Akkutechnik braucht und den Rest eben auf dem trockenem sitzten muss. Wie will sich in so einer Lage eine stabile Wirtschaft entwickeln?

Du hast von alledem keine Ahnung weil es dich selbstredend nicht interessiert, aber maßt es dir auch noch an, dir darüber so eine tiefgreifende Meinung zu bilden. Arroganter geht's nimmer.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ayn Rand hab ich nie gelesen und ihr kennts nur weil es mal in Bioshock verwurstet wurde. Ich glaub einige haben die Wakanda Propaganda der linken brav aufgefressen.


Woher weißt du, dass es verwurstet wurde, wenn du es nie gelesen hast?
Nicht, dass es sich lohnen würde, sich diesen 1200 Seiten Unfug (_Atlas wirft die Welt ab_) zur Gemüte zu führen, aber BioShock extrapoliert für ein Computerspiel eigentlich erstaunlich weit, was in einer komplett objektivistischen Gesellschaft, die sich nur aus "Genies" und radikal-Liberalen zusammensetzt, so alles passieren könnte.
Ich weiß aber auch, dass es genug Typen gibt, die den Stoff mit der Muttermilch aufgesogen und dieses Denken als Rechtfertigung für ihre enthemmt-liberalen Ansichten verwenden.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vorsicht, das ist die romantische Verklärung, die man bestimmten Gruppen zuspricht. Zu viele Naturvölker starben aus, weil sie sich selber die Ressourcen zerstörten. Klar, die heute noch lebenden wenigen Naturvölker scheinen im Gleichgewicht zu leben. Genaue Analysen zeigen allerdings oft, dass diesen Völkern nur die Möglichkeiten fehlen, mehr zu machen. Wer keine Rohstoffe für Bronze oder Eisenwerkstoffe hat, baut auch keine effizienten Werkzeuge. Schwieriges Thema.



Ich will gar nichts romantisieren. Naturvölker greifen sich untereinander an, töten die Männer und vergewaltigen die Frauen.
Also das gleiche, was man eben auch den Schimpansen "vorwerfen" kann. Das ist eben Natur. Ebenso tötet ein Löwe die Jungen, wenn er ein Rudel übernimmt.
Dass wir das für grausam halten, ist eben unsere Sichtweise, aber wer entscheidet denn, was "richtig" ist?
Entscheidend ist, dass sich eine Population in der Evolution durchsetzen kann. 

Man könnte z.B. fragen, wieso wir nicht alle Chinesisch sprechen? Lange bevor sich die Europäer aufmachten, die Welt zu unterwerfen, waren die Chinesen schon vor den Toren Europas. Aber sie sind umgekehrt und haben sich abgeschottet. Genauso wie die Japaner. Und auch die Afrikaner hatten kein Interesse, die Welt zu erkunden.
Am Ende haben die Europäer ihre "Ideologie" in die Welt hinaus getragen. Deswegen haben wir weltweit die christliche Zeitrechnung für Jahre und Monate.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das alte Europa war schon auch ein nettes Plätzchen.
Ein Eroberungszug nach dem anderen, Kriege um Landstriche, Ressourcen, Religion, Seewege und um politische Vormachtsstellungen.

Ja, die Europäer waren immerschon verdammt weit entwickelt.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Der Mensch war schon immer kriegerisch und hat sich gegenseitig die Köpfe eingehauen.
Da können wir froh sein das wir jetzt hier in Europa seit über 70 Jahren Frieden haben.
Wer weiß wie lange noch.

Stephen Hawking hat mal geschrieben das die Agression die schlechteste menschliche Eigenschaft ist. Und Empathie die wichtigste!


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Stephen Hawking hat mal geschrieben das die Agression die schlechteste menschliche Eigenschaft ist. Und Empathie die wichtigste!



Aber Aggression brauchst du letztendlich. Hätte der Homo Sapiens keine, wäre er schon ausgestorben.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber Aggression brauchst du letztendlich. Hätte der Homo Sapiens keine, wäre er schon ausgestorben.


Sicher war sie früher zum Schutz und bei der Jagd irgendwo nützlich.
Aber man muß sie in den Griff kriegen und kontrollieren.
Agression führt zu Hass und Hass ist destruktiv.
Angst führt auch zu Agression bzw Wut. Besonders wenn diese auf Vorurteilen und Unwissen basiert.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sicher war sie früher zum Schutz und bei der Jagd irgendwo nützlich.
> Aber man muß sie in den Griff kriegen und kontrollieren.



Na ja, jetzt rutscht es doch ab, es geht ja um den Klimawandel.
Wieso der Mensch aggressiv ist, könnte man im Naturwissenschaft Thread beleuchten.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn es nur um das reine Überleben geht, braucht man keine Raketenwissenschaftler, sondern zuallererst fertile, durchgeimpfte Menschen, die Land- und Viehwirtschaft können sowie Mediziner.
> 
> Hat man mit dir ja ein Paradebeispiel dafür.




Also solche passiv aggressiven Beleidigungen nach Weiber Art kannst du dir bei mir gleich sparen. 


Ich will mal deine Agrarkultur sehen wie die einen Asteroiden abwehrt oder gegen eine Atommacht antritt.  Zum überleben gehört halt Fortschritt und nicht Rückfall in Veraltetes.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ich will mal deine Agrarkultur sehen wie die einen Asteroiden abwehrt oder gegen eine Atommacht antritt.  Zum überleben gehört halt Fortschritt und nicht Rückfall in Veraltetes.



Niemand kann einen Asteroiden abwehren.
Und wieso sollte ich einen Krieg mit einer Atommacht anfangen?
Kein demokratisches Land hat je ein anderes demokratisches Land angegriffen.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Beleg, dass Intelligenz erblich ist? Deine Bell Kurve ist völlig aussagefrei und wurde an vielen Stellen völlig zurecht kritisiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also du bist einfach komplett verbohrt und von Selbsthass zerfressen. Leb halt mit deinen Afros zusammen meinen Segen hast du.
Ideologen wie du müssen immer auf die harte Tour lernen.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand kann einen Asteroiden abwehren.
> Und wieso sollte ich einen Krieg mit einer Atommacht anfangen?
> Kein demokratisches Land hat je ein anderes demokratisches Land angegriffen.



1. Frage der Technologie.
2. Die Atommacht fängt Krieg mit dir an.
3. Demokratien gehen an sich selbst kaputt weil das Wahlrecht ausgeweitet wird und Sozialismus Einzug hält.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Stephen Hawking hat mal geschrieben das die Agression die schlechteste menschliche Eigenschaft ist. Und Empathie die wichtigste!



Mit uns geht's zu Ende weil wir kein Potential für Agressionen mehr haben und über Empathisch sind. 
Schau dir die Kommentare an, die Trottel hier geben lieber ihre eigene Kultur auf damit sowas wie die Shitholes in Afrika besser leben können. Age of the Cuck halt.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> 1. Frage der Technologie.
> 2. Die Atommacht fängt Krieg mit dir an.
> 3. Demokratien gehen an sich selbst kaputt weil das Wahlrecht ausgeweitet wird und Sozialismus Einzug hält.



1. Zeig mir die Technologie.
2. Warum sollte sie?
3. Nö, freie Meinung und Freiheit des Individuums funktioniert nur in einer Demokratie.


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ist CPFUUU eigentlich nur ein gewöhnlicher Troll oder meint er das ernst?


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> 1. Zeig mir die Technologie.
> 2. Warum sollte sie?
> 3. Nö, freie Meinung und Freiheit des Individuums funktioniert nur in einer Demokratie.



1. Geht nicht bei dir gibt's keinen Fortschritt und mal ehrlich du willst im Leben doch eh nirgends mehr hin.
2. Weil sie es können und dein Land wollen ? Als wenn du das erste mal davon hörst was Krieg ist.
3. Klar Leute verlieren ihre Jobs mit der falschen Meinung. Du bist frei dich zu ruinieren.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ist CPFUUU eigentlich nur ein gewöhnlicher Troll oder meint er das ernst?


So weit ich weiß, lehnt er jegliche staatliche Autorität ab und würde Behörden gerne komplett durch Privatfirmen ersetzen.
Zumindest kam er hier früher immer mit dem Kram an, bevor man ihn in einen ziemlich langen Urlaub geschickt hat.

Ich denke, dass er hier - ähnlich wie z.B. das Stallpferd - nur seinen Welthass ablassen will. Sieht man ja daran, dass er schlagende Argumente einfach ausblendet.


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn das so ist: Danke dafür Reiner CPFUUU


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> 1. Geht nicht bei dir gibt's keinen Fortschritt und mal ehrlich du willst im Leben doch eh nirgends mehr hin.
> 2. Weil sie es können und dein Land wollen ? Als wenn du das erste mal davon hörst was Krieg ist.
> 3. Klar Leute verlieren ihre Jobs mit der falschen Meinung. Du bist frei dich zu ruinieren.



1. Hä?
2. Immer noch fehlt ein Grund ein anderes Land mit atomaren Waffen anzugreifen. Bisher hat das nur ein Land gemacht und das ist über 70 Jahre her.
3. Wieso verliert man seinen Job, wenn man die falsche Meinung hat? Belege?


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, lehnt er jegliche staatliche Autorität ab und würde Behörden gerne komplett durch Privatfirmen ersetzen.
> Zumindest kam er hier früher immer mit dem Kram an, bevor man ihn in einen ziemlich langen Urlaub geschickt hat.
> 
> Ich denke, dass er hier - ähnlich wie z.B. das Stallpferd - nur seinen Welthass ablassen will. Sieht man ja daran, dass er schlagende Argumente einfach ausblendet.



Zumindest lehne ich Staaten ab die sowieso in den Abgrund taumeln wie Deutschland oder Frankreich. 
Ich nehme die Welt halt wie sie ist und wenn einer meint IQ ist Blödsinn dann denke ich das ich es mit einem dämlichen sozi zu tun hab.

Aber ihr werdet alle sowieso noch ne ordentliche Dosis Afrika abbekommen dann wird sich zeigen wer die Realität besser begriffen hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Afrika braucht eine Bevölkerungsreduzierung auf 0. Die Menschen dort zerstören den Kontinent ohne das was dabei rauskommt.
> 
> s.



Sonst ist alles ok bei dir?!


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> 1. Hä?
> 2. Immer noch fehlt ein Grund ein anderes Land mit atomaren Waffen anzugreifen. Bisher hat das nur ein Land gemacht und das ist über 70 Jahre her.
> 3. Wieso verliert man seinen Job, wenn man die falsche Meinung hat? Belege?



Du musst unter einem Stein leben oder willst mich verarschen. Gib mal als Test die Dinge die ich sage als deine Meinung auf Arbeit wieder und dann schreib mal wies gelaufen ist.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Zumindest lehne ich Staaten ab die sowieso in den Abgrund taumeln wie Deutschland oder Frankreich.



Na ja, wenn ich mir Europa so anschaue, sind die Griechen schon weg, Italien ist als nächstes dran.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ich nehme die Welt halt wie sie ist und wenn einer meint IQ ist Blödsinn dann denke ich das ich es mit einem dämlichen sozi zu tun hab.



Ach so. Nur wer rechtes Gedankengut hat, ist also intelligent genug um auf der Erde leben zu dürfen?



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Aber ihr werdet alle sowieso noch ne ordentliche Dosis Afrika abbekommen dann wird sich zeigen wer die Realität besser begriffen hat.



Nö, werden wir nicht.
Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Klimawandel zu tun? Kommst du noch mal auf den Punkt? Was sollte man machen, um den Klimawandel abzuwenden oder gehörst du auch zur Fraktion derer, die das alles für Unsinn halten?



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Du musst unter einem Stein leben oder willst mich verarschen. Gib mal als Test die Dinge die ich sage als deine Meinung auf Arbeit wieder und dann schreib mal wies gelaufen ist.



Warum sollte es wie laufen? Du kannst ja in die Zukunft blicken. Erkläre doch mal, was passieren wird?


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sonst ist alles ok bei dir?!



Alles gut meine Afro Sklaven arbeiten fleißig.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Dieser mehrseitige Exkurs hat angefangen als wir über Kimaflüchtlinge gesprochen haben.
Da wurde in Zweifel gestellt das es mal wirklich schlimm werden könnte hier in Europa.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dieser mehrseitige Exkurs hat angefangen als wir über Kimaflüchtlinge gesprochen haben.
> Da wurde in Zweifel gestellt das es mal wirklich schlimm werden könnte hier in Europa.



Klimaflüchtlinge gibt es ja heute schon. Nur wird die Zahl drastisch zunehmen.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn ich mir Europa so anschaue, sind die Griechen schon weg, Italien ist als nächstes dran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merkst ja selber das die Schotten in Europa langsam zu gehen. Ich glaube nicht das irgendwelche Linken oder Linken Ideen dieses Jahrhundert in Europa überleben werden und du bist sicher keine Ausnahme.

Der Punkt wurde schon im ersten Kommentar gemacht aber das begreifst du eh nicht wegen deiner emotionalen Blockaden.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dieser mehrseitige Exkurs hat angefangen als wir über Kimaflüchtlinge gesprochen haben.
> Da wurde in Zweifel gestellt das es mal wirklich schlimm werden könnte hier in Europa.



Wenn du wüsstest wie übel es bereits ist. In der DDR hat man kurz vor Ultimo auch noch 50 Jahrfeier gemacht. 
Nur gibt's diesmal keinen Westen der einen auffängt.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Zumindest lehne ich Staaten ab die sowieso in den Abgrund taumeln wie Deutschland oder Frankreich.
> Ich nehme die Welt halt wie sie ist und wenn einer meint IQ ist Blödsinn dann denke ich das ich es mit einem dämlichen sozi zu tun hab.
> 
> Aber ihr werdet alle sowieso noch ne ordentliche Dosis Afrika abbekommen dann wird sich zeigen wer die Realität besser begriffen hat.


Jemand, der offenkundig an einer Zweiklassengesellschaft nach sozialdarwinistischen Vorstellungen interessiert ist, zeigt mir, dass ich es hier mit einem verkappten, rechtsliberalen Rassisten zu tun habe, der wissenschaftliche und soziologische Fakten entweder verdreht oder nicht kennt. 

Solche Leute findet man für gewöhnlich nicht mal in den rechtesten Winkeln der AfD.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Merkst ja selber das die Schotten in Europa langsam zu gehen. Ich glaube nicht das irgendwelche Linken oder Linken Ideen dieses Jahrhundert in Europa überleben werden und du bist sicher keine Ausnahme.



Ja, weil man diese Länder alleine gelassen hat als dass man die Probleme, die eine gemeinsame Währung mit sich bringt, zu lösen.
In Deutschland gibt es den Länderfinanzausgleich. Das hätte man ebenfalls aufbauen müssen, als man den Euro einführte.
Dann brauchen die Euro Länder eine gemeinsame Wirtschafts und Steuerpolitik. Auch das wurde ignoriert.
und jetzt ist ihnen das eben vor die Füße gefallen und wie immer denkt jeder Staat nur an sich.
Dazu die alberne wirtschaftspolitik mit Afrika, die die Länder dort weiter ausbluten lassen.
Daher sollte man Strafzölle für europäische Produkte erheben und afrikanische Produkte zollfrei nach Europa lassen.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Der Punkt wurde schon im ersten Kommentar gemacht aber das begreifst du eh nicht wegen deiner emotionalen Blockaden.



Ich habe eine emotionale Blockade? Nö, habe ich nicht.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Klimaflüchtlinge gibt es ja heute schon. Nur wird die Zahl drastisch zunehmen.


Auf jeden Fall. Das wird so kommen!


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Was mir angesichts der Beiträge von CPFUUU wieder in den Sinn kommt: https://abload.de/img/beschwerdehinweist3j2n.jpg


----------



## Tengri86 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Alles gut meine Afro Sklaven arbeiten fleißig.



Fehlte was in deinem Kindheit?


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Fehlte was in deinem Kindheit?


Kann nicht sein, entwicklungspsychologische Faktoren spielen beim Menschen aus seiner Sicht ja keine Rolle.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ist CPFUUU eigentlich nur ein gewöhnlicher Troll oder meint er das ernst?


In beiden Fällen hilft ignorieren, um diesen Themenstrang nicht kaputt zu machen. Es geht um den Klimawandel und keine rassistische KackscheiBe

Und da haben wir Menschen in den letzten 2000 Jahren ziemlich Bockmist gebaut. Das wird uns auf die Füße fallen. Ich habe für meine Enkelkinder jetzt 10ha Land zum Schnäppchenpreis im Kreis Dannenberg gekauft. Die Flussebene ist dort gerade 10m hoch und der Wald im Hang wird in zwei bis drei Generationen ein wertvolles Stück Land an der Küste sein. Man muss den Klimawandel nur nutzen, dann kann man damit auch Gewinne machen.
Topographische Karte Dannenberg (Elbe)


----------



## CPFUUU (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Fehlte was in deinem Kindheit?



Low IQ Sprachstörung bei dir ? Oder hat der NPC einen Aussetzer ?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen hilft ignorieren, um diesen Themenstrang nicht kaputt zu machen. Es geht um den Klimawandel und keine rassistische KackscheiBe
> 
> Und da haben wir Menschen in den letzten 2000 Jahren ziemlich Bockmist gebaut. Das wird uns auf die Füße fallen. Ich habe für meine Enkelkinder jetzt 10ha Land zum Schnäppchenpreis im Kreis Dannenberg gekauft. Die Flussebene ist dort gerade 10m hoch und der Wald im Hang wird in zwei bis drei Generationen ein wertvolles Stück Land an der Küste sein. Man muss den Klimawandel nur nutzen, dann kann man damit auch Gewinne machen.
> Topographische Karte Dannenberg (Elbe)



Thx dann weiß ich ja wo ich mit meiner Brandmörder Truppe mal vorbei schaue.


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*

White supremacist with IQ of 92 believes himself to be genetically superior | CBC Comedy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





interessierterUser schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen hilft ignorieren, um diesen Themenstrang nicht kaputt zu machen. Es geht um den Klimawandel und keine rassistische KackscheiBe


Und den Melde-Button betätigen.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Low IQ Sprachstörung bei dir ? Oder hat der NPC einen Aussetzer ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thx dann weiß ich ja wo ich mit meiner Brandmörder Truppe mal vorbei schaue.



Wie du trotz schlechter Kindheit mit deinem Leben zurechtkommst – ze.tt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hier noch ein schöner Artikel:

*Blind für die ferne Zukunft*
_Egozentriker  kümmern die langfristigen Folgen der globalen Erwärmung wenig.  Vielleicht könnte man ihnen mit einer Virtual-Reality-Brille auf die  Sprünge helfen.

Knappes Trinkwasser, Grenzkonflikte, Ausbreitung von Tropenkrankheiten:  Die angekündigten Folgen des Klimawandels sollten Anlass zur Sorge  geben. Warum also zögern so viele Menschen, die grundlegendsten  Maßnahmen zu ergreifen? Offenbar ist ihr Gehirn der fernen Zukunft  gegenüber gleichgültig, wie ein Experiment von Tobias Brosch und seinen Kollegen an der Universität Genf nahelegt. ..._

Klimawandel: Blind fuer die ferne Zukunft - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## RtZk (3. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen hilft ignorieren, um diesen Themenstrang nicht kaputt zu machen. Es geht um den Klimawandel und keine rassistische KackscheiBe
> 
> Und da haben wir Menschen in den letzten 2000 Jahren ziemlich Bockmist gebaut. Das wird uns auf die Füße fallen. Ich habe für meine Enkelkinder jetzt 10ha Land zum Schnäppchenpreis im Kreis Dannenberg gekauft. Die Flussebene ist dort gerade 10m hoch und der Wald im Hang wird in zwei bis drei Generationen ein wertvolles Stück Land an der Küste sein. Man muss den Klimawandel nur nutzen, dann kann man damit auch Gewinne machen.
> Topographische Karte Dannenberg (Elbe)



Jaja, weil Dämme gibt es nicht und die Niederländer böse Zauberer sind, die dem Meer einfach so das Land wegnehmen.


----------



## Poulton (3. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

NiederlandeNet – Umwelt - Klimaschutzpolitik in den Niederlanden - Auswirkungen des Klimawandels in den Niederlanden
Niederlande: Daemme schuetzen nicht mehr vor Hochwasser und Sturmflut | Berliner Zeitung
Meeresspiegelanstieg in der Nordsee – Klimawandel
Aber ich vergaß: Alles in bester Ordnung. Den steigenden Meeresspiegel schultert man mit links und 40° Fieber.


----------



## Tilfred (3. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Niederlande: Daemme schuetzen nicht mehr vor Hochwasser und Sturmflut | Berliner Zeitung
> 
> Aber ich vergaß: Alles in bester Ordnung. Den steigenden Meeresspiegel schultert man mit links und 40° Fieber.



Ein Zitat von dieser verlinkten Seite

" Und im Süden gab es 2016 so viele heftige Regenfälle wie Klimaforscher eigentlich erst für etwa 2040 vorhergesagt hatten."

Das scheint ja alles in allem keine ganz so exakte "Wissenschaft" zu sein , Deine Klimaforschung! Oder sind diese "Forscher" nur unfähig? Oder doch nur falsche Propheten?

Aber als gelernte Fleischereifachverkäuferin sind mir ja tierische Exkremente nicht fremd!  #Bullshit


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ein Zitat von dieser verlinkten Seite
> 
> " Und im Süden gab es 2016 so viele heftige Regenfälle wie Klimaforscher eigentlich erst für etwa 2040 vorhergesagt hatten."
> 
> Das scheint ja alles in allem keine ganz so exakte "Wissenschaft" zu sein , Deine Klimaforschung! Oder sind diese "Forscher" nur unfähig? Oder doch nur falsche Propheten?



Och nee. 
Das heißt, dass der Klimawandel schneller kommt als noch vor ein paar Jahren vorhergesagt.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nochmal zum steigenden Meeresspiegel... was viele nicht wissen und ich vorher auch nicht gewußt habe:

Nicht das schmelzendes Meereis ist dafür verantwortlich, sondern das schmelzende Eis auf dem Festland.
Weil Eisberge im Wasser genauso viel Volumen verdrängen wie sie selber haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Weil Eisberge im Wasser genauso viel Volumen verdrängen wie sie selber haben.


Das dachte ich auch immer, das stimmt aber nur näherungsweise, weil Eis aus Süßwasser ist und das Meerwasser mit seinem hohen Salzghehalt eine höhere Dichte hat. Schmilzt schwimmendes Süßwassereis, gib es auch einen kleinen Effekt, ungefähr 5% von jenem, wenn Festlandeis schmilzt. Nur wegen der akademischen Genauigkeit.

Ansonsten wurde die Frage von Archimedes vor 2200 Jahren gelöst, dass kann man heute als Wissen voraussetzen. Archimedes machte aber nur Aussagen zu Festkörpern. Mit dem Mischen Flüssigkeiten sieht es anders aus. Wenn Du z.B. 1000ml Wasser hast und 1000ml Alkohol dazu mischt, hast Du keine 2000ml, sondern ungefähr 1900ml. Der Effekt nennt sich Volumenkontraktion. Der Effekt mit Salz ist anders, aber ich finde gerade keinen guten Link dazu.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ansonsten wurde die Frage von Archimedes vor 2200 Jahren gelöst, dass kann man heute als Wissen voraussetzen. Archimedes machte aber nur aussagen zu Festkörpern.


Das ist ja die "Verdrängungslehre" oder "archimedische Prinzip". Wird auch bei Schiffen usw angewendet. Angeblich ist er da drauf gekommen als er in der Badewanne lag.


----------



## Tilfred (4. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Och nee.
> Das heißt, dass der Klimawandel schneller kommt als noch vor ein paar Jahren vorhergesagt.



Dann freu Dich doch endlich mal. Denn jetzt sterben vielleicht mal ein paar der Doofen hier aus! Das wollt ihr Schlauen doch. 

Nur wem kannst Du dann Deine Dummheiten unterjubeln? Rosa.. äh schwarze Löcher und ähnlichen Kokolores! Wer glaubt den Scheiß dann noch wenn es keine Doofen mehr gibt?!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Dann freu Dich doch endlich mal. Denn jetzt sterben vielleicht mal ein paar der Doofen hier aus! Das wollt ihr Schlauen doch.


Nein, dass wollen die "Schlauen" nicht, so etwas wollen nur die rassistischen Rechtsradikalen, die anstatt sich selber minimal anzupassen, lieber Milliarden andere erschlagen würden. Eine Milliarde Europäer, Nordamerikaner und Russen verbrauchen merklich mehr Energie, als die 6,5 Milliarden Menschen in dem Rest der Welt. Wer muss sich also anpassen?


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Dann freu Dich doch endlich mal. Denn jetzt sterben vielleicht mal ein paar der Doofen hier aus! Das wollt ihr Schlauen doch.



Nö, das Ziel ist es, eine Lebensgrundlage für alle zu haben.
Man muss sich endlich mal von der Gier und dem ewigen Wachstum verabschieden.


----------



## Tilfred (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, das Ziel ist es, eine Lebensgrundlage für alle zu haben.



Is klar! Wo ist Dein Traumland?



Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss sich endlich mal von der Gier und dem ewigen Wachstum verabschieden.



Du dann auch, oder wer überhaupt? Gibt es irgendwann mal einem Beitrag von Dir der nicht strohdumm ist?


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Du dann auch, oder wer überhaupt? Gibt es irgendwann mal einem Beitrag von Dir der nicht strohdumm ist?



Echt? Du nennst meine Beiträge strohdumm?
Erkläre mir noch mal, wie ein Kreiselkompass funktioniert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> ...Erkläre mir noch mal, wie ein Kreiselkompass funktioniert.


Ist doch klar, ein Brummkreisel aus Eisen richtet sich immer im Magnetfeld aus und wird wegen der Coriolskraft nach kurzer Zeit Richtung Norden umfallen. Das ist ein quantenmechanischer Effekt, den jetzt zu erklären, würde zu weit führen. 

Haa, jetzt hab ich Dich!


----------



## compisucher (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Echt? Du nennst meine Beiträge strohdumm?
> Erkläre mir noch mal, wie ein Kreiselkompass funktioniert.



Ein Kompass kann auf eine Flacherde nicht funzen, weil ja kein Magnetfeld von nix erzeugt wird - so im nicht vorhandenen Kern der Erde und so.
Moment mal, dann dürfte es ja auch gar keine Kompasse zu kaufen geben und Amerika wurde nie entdeckt.
Kann es also sein, das Trump nur ein Hirngespinst unserer Lügenpresse ist...?


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Moment mal, dann dürfte es ja auch gar keine Kompasse zu kaufen geben und Amerika wurde nie entdeckt.
> Kann es also sein, das Trump nur ein Hirngespinst unserer Lügenpresse ist...?


Den gibt es gar nicht!
Genauso wenig wie es Bielefeld gibt.


----------



## compisucher (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Bielefeld ist ein Fake?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist doch klar, ein Brummkreisel aus Eisen richtet sich immer im Magnetfeld aus und wird wegen der Coriolskraft nach kurzer Zeit Richtung Norden umfallen. Das ist ein quantenmechanischer Effekt, den jetzt zu erklären, würde zu weit führen.
> 
> Haa, jetzt hab ich Dich!



Verdammte Quantenphysik. 
Wer hat sich nur den Schmarrn ausgedacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Verdammte Quantenphysik.
> Wer hat sich nur den Schmarrn ausgedacht.


Eine Katze war es!

Aber nach diesen humoresken Einlagen sollten wir zurück zum Klimawandel kommen, das Thema ist zu ernst. Es wird vielen Milliarden Menschen die Lebensgrundlage entzogen werden. Das geht schleichend, wird überlagern von anderen Arten der Umweltverschmutzung, aber in Summe gehen wir mit unserem Planeten sehr liederlich um. Das wird sich rächen. Unser Biom kann nicht unbegrenzt Schadstoffe aufnehmen. Dafür reagiert Evolution zu langsam. 

Wir verschieben das dynamische Gleichgewicht unglaublich schnell und umfassend. Insbesondere durch Artenverschiebung. Wir sehen immer nur die großen Lebewesen. Ob es Eisbären gibt oder nicht, ändert nicht viel. Die Abermillionen von Mikroben aber, die mit Flugzeugen und Schiffen reisen, sind eine ganz andere Gefahr. Invasive Arten belasten ganke Ökosysteme und der Klimawandel beschleunigt diese Entwicklung.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich sehe den Eisbär auch nicht als Problem an. Die Eisbären werden sich anpassen oder eben aussterben. Ist halt so.
Das gleiche kann man über den Geparden, Elefanten und andere Tiere sagen. Anpassen oder aussterben.
Blöd ist eben, dass das alles dem Menschen zu "verdanken" ist, denn der passt sich nicht an. Er passt die Umwelt seinen Interessen an und dafür müssen Tiere, Pflanzen, Pilze und andere leiden, bzw. sich eben anpassen oder aussterben.
Viel schlimmer ist ja die Massentierhaltung. Da werden Antibiotika eingesetzt, die man als letzte Reserve bezeichnet. Und das in großen Mengen und das wird dann auch noch von den Staaten subventioniert anstatt dem endlich mal entgegen zu stehen.

Das Fliegen an sich ist auch viel zu billig. Man sollte bei sowas einfach mal die CO2 Bilanz mit in den Preis einfließen lassen.
Meine Tochter ist letztens in Stuttgart gewesen -- mit dem Zug gefahren -- und hat 3x so viel bezahlt, wie ihre Freundin, die mit dem Flugzeug geflogen ist. Gibts ja nicht.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich finde es bei jeder Art schlimm wenn sie ausstirbt. Denn man sollte sich bewußt machen: die ist für immer verschwunden!
Und noch schlimmer finde ich es wenn der Mensch dafür verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde es bei jeder Art schlimm wenn sie ausstirbt. Denn man sollte sich bewußt machen: die ist für immer verschwunden!
> Und noch schlimmer finde ich es wenn der Mensch dafür verantwortlich ist.



Dass Arten aussterben ist ja normal. 
Dass der Mensch das Artensterben beschleunigt, ist natürlich nicht schön, aber letztendlich kann man nichts dagegen machen.
Der Orang Utan wird vermutlich auch in den nächsten 200 Jahren aussterben.
Vielleicht stirbt der Mensch auch mal aus, dann herrscht wieder Ruhe.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass Arten aussterben ist ja normal.


Das weiß ich.  Hat es ja schon oft in der Erdgeschichte gegeben. Durch viele verschiedene Faktoren.
Doch heutzutage ist größtenteils der Mensch dafür verantwortlich.



> Dass der Mensch das Artensterben beschleunigt, ist natürlich nicht schön, aber letztendlich kann man nichts dagegen machen.
> Der Orang Utan wird vermutlich auch in den nächsten 200 Jahren aussterben.


Vielleicht mal einen Ersatz für Palmöl verwenden? (damit meine ich die Menschen allgemein, nicht speziell dich)



> Vielleicht stirbt der Mensch auch mal aus, dann herrscht wieder Ruhe.


Wahrscheinlich. Die Erde braucht uns nicht, aber wir brauchen die Erde.


----------



## RtZk (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, das Ziel ist es, eine Lebensgrundlage für alle zu haben.
> Man muss sich endlich mal von der Gier und dem ewigen Wachstum verabschieden.



Dann Beginn doch selbst mal damit, ein Anfang wäre es mal keine solche Hardware mehr zu kaufen, ein 200€ Laptop genügt für alles was man als nötig erachten kann. 
Aber das ist eben typisch, große Klappe aber nichts dahinter. 
Lieber habe ich viel und ein andere gar nichts, als wir beide gar nichts, sehen 99% der Weltbevölkerung genauso, einige denken nur es würde ihnen etwas bringen das Gegenteil zu behaupten, um als selbstlos und „gut“ dazustehen.


----------



## compisucher (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das Arten irgendwann mal aussterben, ja das ist der Lauf der Geschichte.
Nur sterben hier und heute die Arten primär deswegen aus, weil wir Menschen denen die Lebensräume wegnehmen und nicht weil die  betreffenden Spezies sich nicht schnell genug an andere Umweltbedingungen anpassen können.
Das ist ein qualitativ gewaltiger Unterschied.
Wir schütteln dank globaler Vernetzung und ungehinderten Raubbau gewaltig an dem feinausjustierten Beziehungsgeflecht der Arten, angefangen von der Mikrobe bis hoch zum Meeressäuger. 
Das kann selbst mittelfristig auch für uns nicht gut ausgehen und das kann eigentlich nicht der Plan einer Spezies sein, die sich selbst für schlau hält...


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@compisucher: Eben! 

Und mit dem Plastikmüll und Mikroplastik in Meeren, das wird wohl sehr schwer zu lösen sein.
Es vereenden dadurch viele Tiere qualvoll.
Irgendwann kommt es auch zu uns zurück. Durch die Nahrung.
Die gesundheitlichen Folgen kann man noch gar nicht abschätzen.


Die Erderwärmung sorgt außerdem dafür, dass auch die Temperaturen in den Meeren ansteigen. Dadurch sterben Korallenriffe ab. Und folgedessen viele Tierarten.


----------



## compisucher (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es ist äußerst schwierig, in unserer komplex geregelten Welt etwas dagegen zu tun.
Wir schlugen letzes Jahr bei einem Bauvorhaben alternativ der unteren Naturschutzbehörde (!) von München vor, dass die Grünflächen und die Dachbegrünung mit heimischen Wildgrassorten und Sträuchern bepflanzt werden.
Die Gegenargumente waren Pollenallergie, die Gefahr, dass die KITA-Kinder durch Insekten verletzt werden könnten und dass es optisch von der Stadt München nicht gewollt ist, den Rasen nur ein Mal im Jahr zu mähen und verwildern zu lassen...
Wir selbst sind vom Nachbarn schon angezeigt worden, weil wir unseren Wildrasen nicht "pflegen" und statt mähen, vier Schafe auf dem Grundstück als Rasenmäher halten - verstehen muss ich das nicht, gibt mir aber einen tollen Spiegel für unsere Gesellschaft.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Wir selbst sind vom Nachbarn schon angezeigt worden, weil wir unseren Wildrasen nicht "pflegen" und statt mähen, vier Schafe auf dem Grundstück als Rasenmäher halten - verstehen muss ich das nicht, gibt mir aber einen tollen Spiegel für unsere Gesellschaft.


Passt denen nicht ins Bild!

Ich kenne auch so welche...da wächst kein Gänseblümchen, Klee oder Löwenzahn auf der Wiese. Nur Rasen und der darf immer nur eine bestimmte Höhe haben.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und mit dem Plastikmüll und Mikroplastik in Meeren, das wird wohl sehr schwer zu lösen sein.
> Es vereenden dadurch viele Tiere qualvoll.



Ich finde es eh komisch, dass in Pflegeprodukte und Co. Mikrokunststoffe drin sind.
Man könnte ja auch zerkleinerte Kerne und sowas nehmen, das wäre dann problemlos biologisch abbaubar.
Aber vermutlich ist es eben günstiger Kunststoff dafür herzustellen, als alle Kerne zu sammeln und zu zerkleinern.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es eh komisch, dass in Pflegeprodukte und Co. Mikrokunststoffe drin sind.
> Man könnte ja auch zerkleinerte Kerne und sowas nehmen, das wäre dann problemlos biologisch abbaubar.
> Aber vermutlich ist es eben günstiger Kunststoff dafür herzustellen, als alle Kerne zu sammeln und zu zerkleinern.


Wahrscheinlich. Die versuchen ja überall nur Kosten zu sparen.
Auch Aluminium in Deos und solche Sachen, aber ich glaube das haben sie mitlerweile rausgenommen.
Und das mit Palmöl ist auch nur Kosten sparen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.
Ich habe mal gelesen das in 50% aller Lebensmittel Palmöl enthalten sein soll.
Deswegen werden täglich große Flächen Regenwälder abgeholzt. Und u.a. den Orang Utans der Lebensraum zerstört.
Die werden einfach abgeschlachtet.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Klar, Palmöl ist sehr günstig, da man ja nur den Regenwald abholzen muss. Dann kann man ein paar Jahre die Palmen züchten, bis der Boden im Eimer ist und holzt dann die nächste Fläche ab.
Und Palmöl ist echt in vielen Produkten drin. 
Die Orang Utans können ein schon Leid tun, wenn man schaut, was mit denen passiert. Das ist mit unsere engsten Verwandten.


----------



## Tilfred (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Echt? Du nennst meine Beiträge strohdumm?
> Erkläre mir noch mal, wie ein Kreiselkompass funktioniert.



Er/sie schafft es immer wieder noch einen oben drauf zu setzen! Es geht doch noch dümmer und es eiert sich wieder um meine Frage herum!

Also bitte wer ist "man" der zu gierig ist? Geht das bitte oder wieder zuviel gekreiselt?


----------



## Tilfred (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Orang Utans können ein schon Leid tun, wenn man schaut, was mit denen passiert. Das ist mit unsere engsten Verwandten.



Da wundert mich dann auch nichts mehr. Vater und Mutter Affen und wahrscheinlich noch Geschwister... heijeijei! Du hast es auch nicht einfach!  < wegen Beleidigung und so!


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Da wundert mich dann auch nichts mehr. Vater und Mutter Affen und wahrscheinlich noch Geschwister... heijeijei! Du hast es auch nicht einfach!  < wegen Beleidigung und so!


Achso, stimmt ja: du denkst ja nicht nur das die Erde eine Scheibe ist, sondern ignorierst auch die Evolutionstheorie.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Er/sie schafft es immer wieder noch einen oben drauf zu setzen! Es geht doch noch dümmer und es eiert sich wieder um meine Frage herum!
> 
> Also bitte wer ist "man" der zu gierig ist? Geht das bitte oder wieder zuviel gekreiselt?



Keine Sorge, mit "man" bist nicht du gemeint.
Und erkläre doch mal, wie Auftrieb funktioniert.


----------



## Tilfred (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Achso, stimmt ja: du denkst ja nicht nur das die Erde eine Scheibe ist, sondern ignorierst auch die Evolutionstheorie.



Um das Huhn oder Ei Dilemma komme auch ich nicht herum. Ich ignoriere diese "These" nicht. Nur existiert die "Erde" keine Milliarden von Jahren und deswegen
fand hier keine Entwicklung statt. Was davor war, darüber kann auch ich nur spekulieren oder philosophieren. Nur "glaube" ich nicht wie andere hier jeden Scheissdreck
von anderen die es nicht gut mit mir meinen.

Was ich jedoch weiß ist, daß ich (als Vertreter der Menschheit) hier auf diesem speziell für mich gemachten Resort angesiedelt wurde.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nur "glaube" ich nicht wie andere hier jeden Scheissdreck
> von anderen die es nicht gut mit mir meinen.


Wieso sollten die es nicht gut mit dir meinen?
Ich glaube an das was für mich am plausibelsten ist und mit Fakten der Wahrheit entspricht.
Das die Erde mehrere Milliarden Jahre alt ist kann man anhand verschiedener Funde und  Methoden beweisen.
Und Evolution gibt es in verschiedenen Stufen und ist logisch:

Physikalische Evolution ----> Chemische Evolution ----> Biologische Evolution


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nur existiert die "Erde" keine Milliarden von Jahren und deswegen
> fand hier keine Entwicklung statt.



Du ignorierst aber Fakten.
Und Fakt ist eben, dass die Erde 4,5 Milliarden Jahre alt ist und Fakt ist auch die Evolution.
Und wenn es keine Entwicklung gab, dann erkläre doch mal, wie sich Bakterien innerhalb von 70 Jahren an das Penicillin anpassen konnten?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Was ich jedoch weiß ist, daß ich (als Vertreter der Menschheit) hier auf diesem speziell für mich gemachten Resort angesiedelt wurde.



Aber wozu?


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Charles Darwins Evolutionstheorie ist schlüssig und auf alle Spezies anwendbar.
Mutation, Isolation und Selektion. Sind die drei Grundsäulen zur Entstehung einer neuen Art.
Durch den Selektionsdruck der Arten ensteht ein Anpassungsdruck.
Die Arten passen sich im Laufe große Zeiträume an ihre Umwelt an.


----------



## Poulton (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Rein interessehalber: Warum nehmt ihr diesen Verschnitt aus Drachenlord und Axel Stoll eigentlich noch ernst bzw. habt ihn noch nicht auf Ignore?


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Warum nehmt ihr diesen Verschnitt aus Drachenlord und Axel Stoll eigentlich noch ernst bzw. habt ihn noch nicht auf Ignore?


Vielleicht weil wir an das Gute im Menschen glaube und hoffen das er doch nochmal einsichtig wird.
Ignorieren, das ist so ne Sache... dafür bin ich viel zu neugierig was so alles geschrieben wird. Aber ich kann irgendwann, wenn es mir zu bunt wird, Beiträge überlesen.
Nur sollte er wieder beleidigend werden sehe ich mich gezwungen das zu melden.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Warum nehmt ihr diesen Verschnitt aus Drachenlord und Axel Stoll eigentlich noch ernst bzw. habt ihn noch nicht auf Ignore?



Warum schaue ich mir hier und da immer noch die Videos der Flacherdler an? 
Tja, vermutlich weil das wie beim Unfall ist -- es ist schrecklich aber hingeguckt wird trotzdem.


----------



## compisucher (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nur existiert die "Erde" keine Milliarden von Jahren und deswegen
> fand hier keine Entwicklung statt.
> Was ich jedoch weiß ist, daß ich (als Vertreter der Menschheit) hier auf diesem speziell für mich gemachten Resort angesiedelt wurde.



Wie alt soll denn die Erde deiner Meinung nach sein?

Und welches Ressort?
Und du bist der Vertreter der Menschheit - und wir etwa nicht?


----------



## Poulton (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Und du bist der Vertreter der Menschheit - und wir etwa nicht?


Wir sind bestimmt die Vertreter der Reptiloiden.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wir sind bestimmt die Vertreter der Reptiloiden.



Ich bin Trockenmaurer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin Trockenmaurer.


Und ich Freimaurer


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ich Freimaurer


Und ich Freidenker!

Im Rätsel lösen bin ich ne Niete, aber frei weg geht das alles.


----------



## JePe (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich moechte ein Opel sein
In Bochum gebaut
Dann muesste ich nie mehr schrein
Mein Auspuff waer so laut

Opel muessen nie weinen
Nur manchmal beim TUeV erscheinen


----------



## Tilfred (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Wie alt soll denn die Erde deiner Meinung nach sein?



Die "Erde" ist vor ca 6000 Jahren mit Menschen von Menschen besiedelt worden. Vergleiche dazu den chinesischen oder jüdischen Kalender. Der Aufbau des "Erdsystems" hat vielleicht
genauso lange gedauert. Aber das Material dafür war ja schon da. Und das könnte durchaus noch älter sein als Milliarden von Jahren. Genauso wie es die Spezies Mensch sein kann.



compisucher schrieb:


> Und welches Ressort?



Zuflucht. Eine Definition. Vielleicht deshalb unter Wasser, weil darüber keine Überlebensmöglichkeit.



compisucher schrieb:


> Und du bist der Vertreter der Menschheit - und wir etwa nicht?



Ich persönlich denke so dumm ist hier eigentlich Keiner eine solche linke Idiotenlogik tatsächlich anzuwenden. 

Wo schließe ich Dich hier aus? Ich sage ich liebe/hasse Bananen und mag deswegen(keine) Erdbeeren? 
Das "Opfer" dieses "Jesus", und nur deswegen darf er sich meinen Freund nennen, war für "uns", die "Erdenmenschheit"! 
Dazu gehören auch Fleischfachverkäuferinnen! Und auch die kleinen "Kaulquappen"!


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Die "Erde" ist vor ca 6000 Jahren mit Menschen von Menschen besiedelt worden. Vergleiche dazu den chinesischen oder jüdischen Kalender. Der Aufbau des "Erdsystems" hat vielleicht
> genauso lange gedauert. Aber das Material dafür war ja schon da. Und das könnt durchaus noch älter sein als Milliarden von Jahren. Genauso wie es die Spezies Mensch sein kann.



Du musst dich schon entscheiden. Entweder ist die Erde erst 6000 Jahre alt oder sie ist so alt, wie die Wissenschaft es annimmt.
Und woher kommt die Erde denn überhaupt? Hat sie einer da hingestellt? Wieso gibt es dann Erdbeben? Wurde unsauber gearbeitet?

Die Konsens ist, dass vor rund 5 Milliarden Jahren eine Supernova explodiert ist, mit ungefähr 20 Sonnenmassen. Aus den Resten formten sich mehrere Sterne. Darunter war die Sonne.


----------



## Poulton (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn das Jesus wüsste, was manch einer hier in seinen Namen äußert...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6FigprdcBGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst dich schon entscheiden. Entweder ist die Erde erst 6000 Jahre alt oder sie ist so alt, wie die Wissenschaft es annimmt.
> Und woher kommt die Erde denn überhaupt? Hat sie einer da hingestellt? Wieso gibt es dann Erdbeben? Wurde unsauber gearbeitet?



Es gab nach Fertigstellung der "Erde" (runde Plattform auf Stelzen mit elektromagnetischer Kuppel darüber unter Wasser) durch Humanoide, eventuell verschiedene,
diverse unbekannte Auseinandersetzungen (Kriege) mit furchtbaren Waffen die wir heute noch nicht im Ansatz haben und dabei wurden zum Teil tragende Teile beschädigt.
Ein ganzer "Kontinent" (Pangea?) wurde in Teile gerissen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Konsens ist, dass vor rund 5 Milliarden Jahren eine Supernova explodiert ist, mit ungefähr 20 Sonnenmassen. Aus den Resten formten sich mehrere Sterne. Darunter war die Sonne.



Und hier beginnt wieder Tante Thresholds sagenhafte Märchenstunde...

Die natürlich sehr viel plausibler ist als das Menschen etwas mit ihren Händen und ihrem Geist (Gehirn) aufbauen (schöpfen) !


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Es gab nach Fertigstellung der "Erde" (runde Plattform auf Stelzen mit elektromagnetischer Kuppel darüber unter Wasser) durch Humanoide, eventuell verschiedene,
> diverse unbekannte Auseinandersetzungen (Kriege) mit furchtbaren Waffen die wir heute noch nicht im Ansatz haben und dabei wurden zum Teil tragende Teile beschädigt.
> Ein ganzer "Kontinent" (Pangea?) wurde in Teile gerissen.



Hä? Wie? Wie sieht denn der empirische Beleg dafür aus? Einfach dran glauben und nicht hinterfragen?
Und woher kriegt denn die Kuppel die Energie für das elektromagnetische Feld her? Und wieso kann man dann nachweisen, dass die Erde selbst ein Magnetfeld erzeugt, dessen Magnetfeldlinien in den beiden Polen münden?
Und welcher Krieg soll denn dafür verantwortlich sein?
Und wieso fallen Meteorite  immer in Krater rein?
Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Klimawandeln zu tun?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und hier beginnt wieder Tante Thresholds sagenhafte Märchenstunde...
> 
> Die natürlich sehr viel plausibler ist als das Menschen etwas mit ihren Händen und ihrem Geist (Gehirn) aufbauen (schöpfen) !



Ernsthaft? Du kommst mit sowas an und erklärst mir, dass der allgemeine Konsens in der Wissenschaft Unsinn ist?
Wo sind die Belege für deine Behauptung?
Kommt da auch noch mehr als Geschwurbel?


----------



## compisucher (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Es gab nach Fertigstellung der "Erde" (runde Plattform auf Stelzen mit elektromagnetischer Kuppel darüber unter Wasser) durch Humanoide, eventuell verschiedene,
> diverse unbekannte Auseinandersetzungen (Kriege) mit furchtbaren Waffen die wir heute noch nicht im Ansatz haben und dabei wurden zum Teil tragende Teile beschädigt.
> Ein ganzer "Kontinent" (Pangea?) wurde in Teile gerissen.



Hmmm...stellt sich nur die Frage, woher kamen diese Humanioiden, die ausgerechtet unter Wasser (und wo unter Wasser?) eine Art Unterwasserstation gebaut haben, in der wir leben sollen.
Da habe ich doch meine erheblichen Zweifel...

Threshold ist da im Übrigen völlig korrekt unterwegs, es lässt sich relativ einfach nachweisen, aus welchem Material du und ich und alle bestehen - 100% "Sternenstaub"...


----------



## Tilfred (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> 100% "Sternenstaub"...



Oder 100 % "Erdendreck".

Und keinerlei Zweifel an Thresholds Geschwurbel? Hat der/die den weißeren Kittel an? Hätte meine Erklärung zuwenige Unbekannte, zu wenig "Magic"?


----------



## remember5 (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Im IPCC Bericht weist man selbst darauf hin, da ist folgendes zu lesen:
*"In der Klimaforschung und -modellierung sollten wir erkennen, dass es sich um ein gekoppeltes nichtlineares chaotisches System handelt. Deshalb sind längerfristige Vorhersagen über die Klimaentwicklung nicht möglich.“*
Prof. Dr. Lüdecke (EIKE) zerlegt CO₂-Klimahysterie im Bundestag


----------



## Poulton (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Rechtspopulisten: Das Netzwerk der Klimaleugner - Agenda - Tagesspiegel


> Der AfD-Mann weiß genau, welche Antwort er bekommen wird. Er fragt: „Ist  CO2 denn tatsächlich so schädlich, wie es hier immer ausgeführt wird?“  Es ist die Sitzung des Umweltausschusses im Bundestag vergangene Woche.  Sachverständigenanhörung zur Einschränkung der CO2-Emissionen bei  Nutzfahrzeugen. Jemand vom Naturschutzbund ist anwesend, ein Vertreter  der IG Metall, ein Professor für Fahrzeugtechnik. Und dann ist da  Professor Horst Lüdecke, 75 Jahre alt, vom „Europäischen Institut für  Klima & Energie“, kurz Eike. Der Verein leugnet seit mehr als zehn  Jahren den menschengemachten Klimawandel – und die AfD hat ihn  eingeladen.
> [...]



Das ganze natürlich mit illustren Verbindungen zu Organisationen der Koch-Oligarchen, ExxonMobile, ...: Europaeisches Institut fuer Klima und Energie – Lobbypedia


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und keinerlei Zweifel an Thresholds Geschwurbel?


Das ist kein Geschwurbel da er immer sachlich argumentiert.
Du dagegen hast keine Argumente.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Jedem, der an der Form und Art der Erde zweifelt, wie sie von der Wissenschaft beschrieben wird, kann ich nahe legen, sich den 20. März im Kalender zu markieren und sich mit einem Kompass und 5 Stöcken "bewaffnet" auf ein freies Feld zu stellen und den Sonnenauf- und Sonnenuntergang zu beobachten und das mit dem in Einklag zu bringen, wie es auf einer "runden Plattform" aussehen würde.
Ein anderes Stichwort in diesem Zusammenhang wäre Parallaxe.

Wenn wir uns also wieder der sachlichen Diskussion zuwenden können...


----------



## Tilfred (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ein anderes Stichwort in diesem Zusammenhang wäre Parallaxe.
> 
> Wenn wir uns also wieder der sachlichen Diskussion zuwenden können...



Greifen wir dieses Stichwort doch einmal sachlich auf.

Parallaxe – Wikipedia

Daraus

"Die Parallaxe ist selbst bei nahen Fixsternen so klein, dass man sie lange nicht beobachten konnte. Dies wurde in der frühen Neuzeit als wichtigstes wissenschaftliches Argument gegen das neue heliozentrische Weltbild ins Feld geführt."

und

"Erst 1838 gelang Friedrich Wilhelm Bessel die Parallaxenmessung: er wählte den Schnellläufer (Stern mit großer jährlicher Eigenbewegung) 61 Cygni aus und konnte die halbjährliche Winkeländerung nach längeren Analysen zu 0,31″ (0,00008 Grad) bestimmen [2]; der moderne Wert beträgt 0,29″. "

Eher vernachlässigbar, weil nicht feststellbar, oder ein phantasievoller gewollter Meßfehler?

Heute hilft sich die Wissenschaft mit sowas Gaia (Raumsonde) – Wikipedia

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung weder treibst Du Dich jemals am 20. März mit Stöckchen auf Feldern herum noch hast Du so eine Raumsonde. Was kannst Du also anbieten außer dummes Nachgeblubber von "wissenschaftlichem" Kokolores ? 

Nein auch ihr habt keine Argumente. Noch nicht einmal für den Klimawandel und wieso 2° mehr tödlich sein sollen! Auch nur blödes Nachgeschwätz der politischen Agenda!


----------



## Tilfred (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das Klima der Antarktis | Umweltbundesamt

Daraus

"Antarktika ist der trockenste und kälteste Kontinent der Erde. Die Temperaturen erreichen nur im Westen während des wärmsten Monats Januar Werte um den Gefrierpunkt und liegen ansonsten im Jahresdurchschnitt mit - 55°C weit darunter."

Wann taut Eis/Schnee auf? Wie oft muß sich die Antarktis dazu um 2° erwärmen? Stimmt bei euch überhaupt noch irgendwas?

Und selbst wenn irgendwann Holland oder England im Wasser versinkt bringt das keine Menschheit um! Es sei denn wir hören weiter auf bezahlte Kirchenknechte die sich "Wissenschaftler" schimpfen!


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das Klima der Antarktis | Umweltbundesamt
> 
> Daraus
> 
> ...


Schmelzende Polkappen: Duennes Eis in Arktis und Antarktis | Klimawandel | Wissen | Themen | BR.de

Das Eis in der Antarktis schmilzt sogar 6 mal so schnell wie in den 80´er Jahren.


----------



## Tilfred (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Schmelzende Polkappen: Duennes Eis in Arktis und Antarktis | Klimawandel | Wissen | Themen | BR.de
> 
> Das Eis in der Antarktis schmilzt sogar 6 mal so schnell wie in den 80´er Jahren.



Von mir aus 20 mal schneller^^ nichts ist geduldiger als Speicherplatz oder Papier!

aus diesem Link

"Von 1992 bis 2012 *seien* es jährlich durchschnittlich 53 Milliarden Tonnen gewesen, von 2012 bis 2017 *habe* sich die Zahl auf 159 Milliarden Tonnen verdreifacht."

Warum wird da in einer Möglichkeitsform gesprochen? Ist das wieder mal keine exakte "Wissenschaft" oder stimmt es mal wieder doch nicht? Und sicher fallen in China auch jeden Tag
mindestens 3! Säcke Reis um! Ganz zu schweigen von den betroffenen Säcken die sich schämen das anzuzeigen!


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Warum wird da in einer Möglichkeitsform gesprochen? Ist das wieder mal keine exakte "Wissenschaft" oder stimmt es mal wieder doch nicht?


Der ist von Journalisten geschrieben der Artikel. Und die stützen sich eben auf die Informationen die sie bekommen haben. Bzw beziehen sich auf Forschungsergebnisse.



> Ganz zu schweigen von den betroffenen Säcken die sich schämen das anzuzeigen!


Was soll man da auch anzeigen?


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Warum wird da in einer Möglichkeitsform gesprochen? Ist das wieder mal keine exakte "Wissenschaft" oder stimmt es mal wieder doch nicht? Und sicher fallen in China auch jeden Tag
> mindestens 3! Säcke Reis um! Ganz zu schweigen von den betroffenen Säcken die sich schämen das anzuzeigen!



Weil Klimaforschung immer eine Wissenschaft mit vielen Variablen und Wahrscheinlichkeiten ist.
Fakt ist aber, dass es nun mal wärmer wird. Und wärme Luft kann mehr Wasserdampf aufnehmen, was bedeutet, dass es feuchter und noch wärmer wird.
Dafür braucht man nicht mal ein Physikstudium um das verstehen zu können.


----------



## Tilfred (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür braucht man nicht mal ein Physikstudium um das verstehen zu können.



Dafür daß Du kein Physikstudium hast lehnst Du Dich aber sehr oft sehr weit aus dem Fenster. Kann es sein, laut Forest Gump nichts persönliches von mir, daß Du deswegen nur dummes Zeug von Dir gibst weil Du du.. bist?

Im übrigen solltest Du mal Dein 4 Jahre altes Netzteil tauschen. Nicht, daß nachher die Bude abbrennt, und es noch wärmer wird! Und nimm doch mal eine andere Marke, das könnte zeigen Du bist neutral und unabhängig! Danke!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> "Antarktika ist der trockenste und kälteste Kontinent der Erde. Die Temperaturen erreichen nur im Westen während des wärmsten Monats Januar Werte um den Gefrierpunkt und liegen ansonsten im Jahresdurchschnitt mit - 55°C weit darunter."
> 
> Wann taut Eis/Schnee auf? Wie oft muß sich die Antarktis dazu um 2° erwärmen? Stimmt bei euch überhaupt noch irgendwas?


Stimmiges Wissen hindert Menschen nicht daran, falsche Schlüsse zu ziehen. Es geht nicht um direktes Schmelzen des Festlandeises, es geht im ersten Ansatz um Gletscher, die ins Meer fließen. Je weniger Eis auf dem Meer schwimmt, umso schneller fließt das Eis der Gletscher, und wenn es wärmer wird, fließt es noch schneller. Offen ist nur, ob erhöhte Niederschläge diesen Effekt kompensieren können. Langfristig vielleicht schon, mittelfristig nicht.

Der Trick ist immer, sich zu informieren und nicht zu behaupten.


----------



## Tilfred (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Trick ist immer, sich zu informieren und nicht zu behaupten.



Richtig! Wann wolltest Du damit anfangen?


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um direktes Schmelzen des Festlandeises, es geht im ersten Ansatz um Gletscher, die ins Meer fließen. Je weniger Eis auf dem Meer schwimmt, umso schneller fließt das Eis der Gletscher, und wenn es wärmer wird, fließt es noch schneller.
> .



Und das schlimme daran ist, dass es oftmals unbemerkt geschieht, weil an der Gletschersohle das wärmer gewordene Wasser aus dem Ozean den Auftauprozess beschleunigt.
Bis wieder ein Riesentafelgletscher abreist...


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Von mir aus 20 mal schneller^^ nichts ist geduldiger als Speicherplatz oder Papier!
> 
> aus diesem Link
> 
> ...



Nennt sich "indirekte Rede". Teuflische Erfindung, ich weiß.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Dafür daß Du kein Physikstudium hast lehnst Du Dich aber sehr oft sehr weit aus dem Fenster. Kann es sein, laut Forest Gump nichts persönliches von mir, daß Du deswegen nur dummes Zeug von Dir gibst weil Du du.. bist?



Woher willst du wissen, dass ich nicht Physik studiert habe? Behauptung? Belege?
Woher nimmst du denn so deine Weisheiten? Erkläre doch mal. Ich bin neugierig.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Im übrigen solltest Du mal Dein 4 Jahre altes Netzteil tauschen. Nicht, daß nachher die Bude abbrennt, und es noch wärmer wird! Und nimm doch mal eine andere Marke, das könnte zeigen Du bist neutral und unabhängig! Danke!



Was hat mein Netzteil mit dem Klimawandel oder mit meiner Argumentation zu tun?
Lenkst du wieder ab und wechselst das Thema, weil du keinerlei Argumente hast?


----------



## JePe (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

... wieso fuettert Ihr ihn ueberhaupt noch? Entweder trollt er oder er glaubt wirklich, er wuerde unter einer Kaeseglocke leben. In beiden Faellen ist die direkte Ansprache irgendwie sinnlos? Wer trollt, will nicht diskutieren und wer glaubt, will nicht wissen.

Apropos Tilt-Fred: 21 Pferde tot. Da haben wohl die falschen in den Hafer gebissen.


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Im übrigen solltest Du mal Dein 4 Jahre altes Netzteil tauschen.!



Schreibt jemand, der einen LEPA Chinaböller als Heizlüfterersatz in der Wohnung hat...


----------



## Tilfred (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



JePe schrieb:


> oder er glaubt wirklich, er wuerde unter einer Kaeseglocke leben.



Elektromagnetischer Schirm. "Glaubt" er nicht, das weiß er. Du glaubst so manchen Scheißdreck.


----------



## Tilfred (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, dass ich nicht Physik studiert habe? Behauptung? Belege?



Ich rieche sowas. Die Schei.. die Du verbreitest riecht bis hierher. Außer kopieren und einfügen kannst Du nichts, wo wärst Du, außer hier unter ähnlichen Intelligenzien, eine größere Nummer?


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Gibt es hier n Pferdemetzger?


----------



## Tilfred (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Gibt es hier n Pferdemetzger?



Aufruf zum Mord vom Gutmenschen!? Sachen gibt es hier?!


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Aufruf zum Mord vom Gutmenschen!? Sachen gibt es hier?!


Es war nur von Pferden die Rede!


----------



## Tilfred (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Es war nur von Pferden die Rede!



Und die darf ich umbringen?! Wo bleibt der Tierschutz wenn ich ihn brauche?! Obwohl gegen Dummheit gibt es noch nichts?!

Ich könnte Dir eines auf die komische Brille geben und die Dummheit würde trotzdem nicht aussterben...


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und die darf ich umbringen?! Wo bleibt der Tierschutz wenn ich ihn brauche?! Obwohl gegen Dummheit gibt es noch nichts?!
> 
> Ich könnte Dir eines auf die komische Brille geben und die Dummheit würde trotzdem nicht aussterben...


Hmm, lecker Pferdesalami.

Edit: Die Rouladen sind auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Elektromagnetischer Schirm. "Glaubt" er nicht, das weiß er. Du glaubst so manchen Scheißdreck.



Du weißt das also. Woher denn?
Wann kommen die empirischen Belege für deine Behauptung?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich rieche sowas. Die Schei.. die Du verbreitest riecht bis hierher. Außer kopieren und einfügen kannst Du nichts, wo wärst Du, außer hier unter ähnlichen Intelligenzien, eine größere Nummer?



Aha, du riechst das also. Wieder eine Behauptung ohne Belege?
Ich argumentiere mit Fakten und wissenschaftlicher Logik.
Du hast mir immer noch nicht erklärt, wie denn jetzt ein Kreiselkompass funktioniert. Kommt da noch mal was?
Wenn dir das zu schwer ist -- kann ja sein -- dann kannst du mir sicher erklären, wieso es Auftrieb gibt, oder?


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast mir immer noch nicht erklärt, wie denn jetzt ein Kreiselkompass funktioniert. Kommt da noch mal was?
> Wenn dir das zu schwer ist -- kann ja sein -- dann kannst du mir sicher erklären, wieso es Auftrieb gibt, oder?


Die Fragen hattest du ihn schon bestimmt schon 10 mal gestellt. Ich glaube darauf kommt keine Antwort mehr.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wir sollten wieder zum Thema zurück kommen und einen Gaul einfach beiseite lassen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Greifen wir dieses Stichwort doch einmal sachlich auf.
> 
> Parallaxe – Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Ah, Rosinenpickerei?
Wieso kommst Du darauf, ich möchte die Parallaxe zu einem nahen Fixstern messen?
Mir reicht schon unsere Sonne, um zu sehen, das sie nicht wenige Kilometer über einer flachen Erde ihre Runden ziehen kann.

Du kannst jeder Meinung sein, die Du willst, aber dass heißt nicht, dass es eine Tatsache darstellt.
Ja, ich habe meine Raumsonde, nein, ich habe mich schon öfter zur Tag-Nacht-Gleiche auf freiem Felde aufgehalten und Sonnenauf- und Sonnenuntergang beobachtet.

Was kannst Du denn eigentlich, außer Dein Gehirn nicht zu nutzen?


----------



## Tilfred (8. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich argumentiere mit Fakten und wissenschaftlicher Logik.



Dann schauen wir doch mal wie weit denn Deine Logik korrekt ist wenn Deine Fakten auf Nachplappern bestehen! Ok Schnucki!



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast mir immer noch nicht erklärt, wie denn jetzt ein Kreiselkompass funktioniert. Kommt da noch mal was?



Ein Kreiselkompass funktioniert durch einfachste physikalische Gesetze und eben nicht weil er weiß oder riecht wo sich die Erdachse befindet oder in welche Richtung sich die Erde dreht! Fakt!

Und solltest Du Halbhirn irgendwas mit Physik oder gar Mechanik im weitesten Sinne zu tun haben dann wüßtest Du das! 

Ich habe 10 Minuten dazu gebraucht das Prinzip zu erkennen! Und jeder der sich nur den wiki Artikel durchliest erkennt wo Deine und deren Annahme falsch ist. Sogar der Kamerad Headcrash!

Und wo spreche ich mich dagegen aus daß mich irgendwas am Boden hält? Wo bringe ich etwas von Auftrieb? Das willst Du mir unterjubeln und merkst gar nicht daß Du hier auf gleich 2 Strohmannargumente hereinfällst!

Du glaubst Lügen! Das ist nicht schlimm! Aber solltest Du so schlau sein wie Du meinst dann kann ich Dir nicht Dummheit sondern pure Bosheit unterstellen wenn Du diese Lügen verbreitest!


----------



## -Shorty- (8. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nur Beleidigungen und wirre Gedankengänge und sich widersprechende Argumente. FAKT.

Schade um den ganzen Sauerstoff.


----------



## Tilfred (8. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nur Beleidigungen und wirre Gedankengänge und sich widersprechende Argumente. FAKT.
> 
> Schade um den ganzen Sauerstoff.



Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken gemacht wie genau Du gegen den Klimawandel aktiv vorgehen kannst? Richtig! Fenster auf, möglichst hohes Stockwerk, und raus hüpfen!  < nur Satire!

Oder schwänze doch mal Schule!


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Oder schwänze doch mal Schule!


Das mußt du ziemlich oft gemacht haben.


----------



## Tilfred (8. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das mußt du ziemlich oft gemacht haben.



So oft daß es keinen Klimawandel geben dürfte! Niemals!


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Dann schauen wir doch mal wie weit denn Deine Logik korrekt ist wenn Deine Fakten auf Nachplappern bestehen! Ok Schnucki!



Meine Fakten sind nachplappern? 
Ich informiere mich, lese Artikel und vergleiche Quellen. Daraus generiere ich Wissen. Wie machst du das denn?
Schaue ich mir den Sonnenverlauf eines Tages an, wird schnell klar, dass die Erde niemals flach sein kann. Das nennt man empirische Wissenschaft. 
Betrachte ich mit einem Teleskop und einem Sonnenfilter die Sonne, sehe ich dunkle Flecken auf der Oberfläche. Man kann erkennen, dass sich die Flecken bewegen. Anhand von Zeitabläufen kann ich auf die Rotationsdauer schließen. Die Sonne ist also nachweislich eine Kugel, die sich dreht.
Schaue ich mir jetzt die Spektralinien der Sonne an und nutze den Doppler Effekt. Kann ich die tatsächliche Größe der Sonne bestimmen.
Kenne ich die scheinbare und die tatsächliche Größe der Sonne, kann ich die Entfernung bestimmen.
Das ist alles Physik, Mathematik und eben Beobachtung. Das kann man selbst ermitteln. Dazu brauche ich keine Universität, NASA oder sonst wen.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ein Kreiselkompass funktioniert durch einfachste physikalische Gesetze und eben nicht weil er weiß oder riecht wo sich die Erdachse befindet oder in welche Richtung sich die Erde dreht! Fakt!



Ja, dann erkläre diese einfachsten physikalischen Gesetze doch mal. Ist doch nicht schwer.
Du kannst mir dann sicher auch beantworten, woher ein Wirbelsturm seinen Drehimpuls bekommt, oder?
Auch das ist einfachste Physik. Sollte also für dich ein Leichtes sein, das erklären zu können.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und solltest Du Halbhirn irgendwas mit Physik oder gar Mechanik im weitesten Sinne zu tun haben dann wüßtest Du das!



Ich bin jetzt ein Halbhirn? Meinst du damit, dass ich nur die Hälfte meines Gehirns benutze?
Ich weiß, was ein Halbmann ist. Tyrion Lennister wird als Halbmann bezeichnet.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich habe 10 Minuten dazu gebraucht das Prinzip zu erkennen! Und jeder der sich nur den wiki Artikel durchliest erkennt wo Deine und deren Annahme falsch ist. Sogar der Kamerad Headcrash!



Welche Annahme ist falsch? die vom Kreiselkompass? Du hast 10 Minuten gebraucht, um zu erkennen, dass der Wikipedia Artikel über die Funktionsweise des Kreiselkompass falsch ist?
Und was hat Headcrash dazu gesagt? Dass du richtig liegst beim Kreiselkompass? 
Nochmal zum Verständnis. Wie funktioniert ein Kreiselkompass also? Ist das ein Gerät, das aufgrund der Rotation der Erde funktioniert? Oder doch nicht? Was denn jetzt?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und wo spreche ich mich dagegen aus daß mich irgendwas am Boden hält? Wo bringe ich etwas von Auftrieb? Das willst Du mir unterjubeln und merkst gar nicht daß Du hier auf gleich 2 Strohmannargumente hereinfällst!



Das war eine Frage. Kannst du mir Auftrieb erklären?
Oder kannst du mir erklären, wieso die Atmosphäre der Erde am Meeresboden eine höhere Dichte aufweist als in 40km Höhe?
Das sind echt einfache Fragen, die man auch ohne Studium wissen könnte. Man muss dafür nur gesunden Menschenverstand benutzen und eben die Beobachtungen, die man so macht, richtig deuten.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Du glaubst Lügen! Das ist nicht schlimm! Aber solltest Du so schlau sein wie Du meinst dann kann ich Dir nicht Dummheit sondern pure Bosheit unterstellen wenn Du diese Lügen verbreitest!



Ich glaube Lügen? Welche Lügen denn genau? Dass es den von Menschen beschleunigten Klimawandel nicht gibt?
Oder dass bis heute niemand aufm Mond war, weil keine Rakete im Vakuum fliegen kann?
Oder dass es keine Schwerkraft gibt und man mit der Dichte alles erklären kann? Dazu wieder die Frage? Woher kommt denn die Dichte? Was verursacht die Dichte?
Woher weiß ein Mensch wo oben und unten ist? Kann es sein, dass ein Mensch einen Sensor dafür hat? Worauf beruht dieser Sensor denn? Kannst du das erklären?


----------



## Adi1 (8. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hier geht jetzt aber mal wieder wieder die Post ab.


----------



## Tilfred (8. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert ein Kreiselkompass also? Ist das ein Gerät, das aufgrund der Rotation der Erde funktioniert?



Nein. Es funktioniert aufgrund seiner Eigenrotation und seiner Aufhängung. Die Durch die Drehung erzeugte Kraft wirkt Kräften entgegen die von außen auf den Kompass einwirken.
Da dieser fest am Schiff installiert ist sind das die Schiffsbewegungen. Eine vorhandene Erddrehung würde keinen Einfluß auf auf seine Funktion haben ebenso wenig wie daß er
nach Norden zeigt. Dieser Kompass ist so konstruiert das er Kursänderungen anzeigt und ist auf das was als Norden definiert ist geeicht.

Du kannst mit einem Kreiselkompass keine Erddrehung nachweisen, deswegen ist Dein Argument einfach nicht vorhanden. Du kannst diesen Kompass nicht zur Begründung einer sich
drehenden Kugel heranziehen. Und wenn bei wiki steht

"Der Kreiselkompass ist ein Kompass, der sich parallel zur Rotationsachse der Erde orientiert und so die Nord-Südrichtung anzeigt." 

dann stimmt das in soweit vielleicht nach Aufbau und Bezug aber es heißt nicht daß sich deswegen die Erde drehen muß noch muß sie zwangsläufig kugelförmig sein.

Und nochmal, ich erwähne nirgends daß es keine "Gravitation"/Schwerkraft gibt und das das etwas mit Auftrieb zu tun hat. Mir ist bekannt daß das woanders durchaus 
behauptet wird, aber ich sehe das anders. Unterstelle mir bitte nicht ständig Dinge die ich nie geschrieben habe.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> "Der Kreiselkompass ist ein Kompass, der sich parallel zur Rotationsachse der Erde orientiert und so die Nord-Südrichtung anzeigt."
> 
> dann stimmt das in soweit vielleicht nach Aufbau und Bezug aber es heißt nicht daß sich deswegen die Erde drehen muß noch muß sie zwangsläufig kugelförmig sein.


Überleg mal warum die Erde eine Rotationsachse hat. Weil sie rotiert bzw sich dreht.
Und zwar in 24 Stunden um sich selber.


----------



## Tilfred (8. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Überleg mal warum die Erde eine Rotationsachse hat. Weil sie rotiert bzw sich dreht.
> Und zwar in 24 Stunden um sich selber.



Zumindest weiß ich jetzt was bei Dir gedanklich schief läuft.

Jeder dreidimensionale Körper hat mindestens eine Rotationsachse. Deswegen drehen sich aber nicht alle um diese 24 Stunden lang und das ständig. Wird es so heller?


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nein. Es funktioniert aufgrund seiner Eigenrotation und seiner Aufhängung. Die Durch die Drehung erzeugte Kraft wirkt Kräften entgegen die von außen auf den Kompass einwirken.



Was? Verwechselst du wieder Ursache und Wirkung?
Also, nochmal -- wieso rotiert er denn? Welche Kraft wirkt denn da? Nichts fängt an sich von selbst zu drehen. Geht nicht. Der Drehimpuls für den Kreiselkompass muss irgendwo herkommen.
Also -- was dreht sich denn, damit sich der Kreiselkompass auch dreht?
Was dreht sich, damit sich ein Wirbelsturm drehen kann?
Was dreht sich, damit sich überhaupt Luftmassen drehen können?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Da dieser fest am Schiff installiert ist sind das die Schiffsbewegungen. Eine vorhandene Erddrehung würde keinen Einfluß auf auf seine Funktion haben ebenso wenig wie daß er
> nach Norden zeigt. Dieser Kompass ist so konstruiert das er Kursänderungen anzeigt und ist auf das was als Norden definiert ist geeicht.



Leider vollkommen falsch. Die Schiffsbewegungen haben damit absolut nichts zu tun.
Kreiselkompasse findet man ja nicht nur in Schiffen, sondern auch in Flugzeugen, U Booten, Satelliten, Internationale Raumstation, Smartphones, etc.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Du kannst mit einem Kreiselkompass keine Erddrehung nachweisen, deswegen ist Dein Argument einfach nicht vorhanden. Du kannst diesen Kompass nicht zur Begründung einer sich
> drehenden Kugel heranziehen. Und wenn bei wiki steht
> 
> "Der Kreiselkompass ist ein Kompass, der sich parallel zur Rotationsachse der Erde orientiert und so die Nord-Südrichtung anzeigt."
> ...



Ich muss die Rotation oder die Kugelgestalt der Erde überhaupt nicht mit einem Kreiselkompass nachweisen. Dafür gibt es eine viel einfachere Möglichkeit.
Das Foucaultsches Pendel beweist die Erdrotation. Der Verlauf der Sonne am Himmel beweist die Kugelgestalt.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und nochmal, ich erwähne nirgends daß es keine "Gravitation"/Schwerkraft gibt und das das etwas mit Auftrieb zu tun hat. Mir ist bekannt daß das woanders durchaus
> behauptet wird, aber ich sehe das anders. Unterstelle mir bitte nicht ständig Dinge die ich nie geschrieben habe.



Mir ging es darum, dass es nur deswegen Auftrieb gibt, weil es Schwerkraft gibt. Das kann man z.B. bei einem Parabelflug belegen.
Und was siehst du denn jetzt anders? Es gibt also Schwerkraft? Wie definierst du sie denn?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Zumindest weiß ich jetzt was bei Dir gedanklich schief läuft.



Und du solltest dich mal dringend über Trägheitskräfte informieren.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Jeder dreidimensionale Körper hat mindestens eine Rotationsachse. Deswegen drehen sich aber nicht alle um diese 24 Stunden lang und das ständig. Wird es so heller?


Ok, damit hast du wohl ausnahmsweise mal Recht.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ok, damit hast du wohl ausnahmsweise mal Recht.



Die Erde hat ja ihren Drehimpuls direkt beim Entstehen bekommen und dreht sich seit dem.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Erde hat ja ihren Drehimpuls direkt beim Entstehen bekommen und dreht sich seit dem.


Es ging um die Verwendung des Begriffs "Rotationsachse". Welcher nicht zwingend zu einer realen Rotation führt.
Da hatte ich einen Denkfehler. Jeden 3D Körper kann man ja imaginär drehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist schon irgendwie paradox
> 
> 
> 
> Da denkt man eine Verringerung der Luftverschmutzung ist allgemein etwas gutes. Und die erzählen dann das es die Klimaerwärmung beschleunigt.



Solche Fehler machen viele Leute, die nur die oberflächsten Berichterstattungen verfolgen (also fast alles). Da wird immer alles pauschal in "gut" und "böse" einsortiert und dann widmet man sich wieder "wichtigen" Themen (also Geld). In der Realität gibt es nun einmal verdammt viele Probleme und unterschiedliche Maßnahmen wirken sich unterschiedlich auf diese aus. Das Partikel in der Athmosphäre eine abkühlende, auch eine Klimaerwärmung verlangsamende Wirkung haben, ist spätestens seit dem 19. Jhd. bekannt (Krakatau), auch wenn man bis heute nicht alle Partikelarten exakt modellieren kann, weswegen auch immer wieder irgendwelche selbsternannten Geo-Ingenieure deren gezielte Ausbringung vorschlagen. (Ohne zu berücksichtigen, dass der Aufwand zur Ausbringung oft 30 bis 50% der Abkühlseffekte wieder zunichte macht und das ganze mehr kostet als unzählige andere, effektivere Maßnahmen, die alle wegen "zu teuer" nicht stattfinden.)
Aber so positiv Dreck in der Luft für die globale Durchschnittstemperatur ist, so negativ ist er auch für die Gesundheit. Partikelreduktion ist also aus Gründen des Luft-/Gesundheitsschutzes dringend geboten, aber das hat nichts mit Klimaschutz zu tun. (Ähnliches Beispiel: FCKWs waren schlecht für die Ozonschicht und damit für die menschliche Gesundheit, aber für das Klima waren sie besser als manche der seitdem genutzten Ersatzstoffe.)

Ähnliche Verwechslungen gibt es bei Klima- und Umweltschutz. (Haben fast gar nichts miteinander gemeinsam -außer chronische Unterfinanzierung und Rückstellung gegenüber Industrieinteressen, beides auf Initiative der gleichen Parteien-, für die meisten Ökosysteme ist das bisschen Klimabelastung scheiß egal im Vergleich zu den gigantischen direkten anthropogenen Belastungen), Umwelt- und Artenschutz (letzterer wird nur manchmal als Zugpferd für ersteren missbraucht, weil sich um bedrohte Ökosysteme sonst gar keiner kümmert), Arten- und Tierschutz (oft sogar exakt gegenläufige Interessen) usw.




RtZk schrieb:


> Mir ist das Theater um den Klimawandel viel zu groß, Fakt ist doch es wird uns hier in Europa quasi gar nicht betreffen,



Wir sind jetzt schon von zunehmend größeren Überschwemmungen, Ernteausfällen, Sturmschäden, Hitzewellen/-toten und Veränderungen in Art-Verbreitungsmustern betroffen. Von der Wasserversorgung und für uns neuen Krankheitsbildern ganz zu schweigen.
Das einzige, womit du recht hast: Es gibt Länder, die weitaus ärmer dran sind. Insbesondere sind wir nicht wortwörtlich arm dran, sondern können uns nötige Gegenmaßnahmen leisten. Das kann die Mehrheit der Welt nicht. Die Folgen DAVON werden aber wiederum bei uns aufschlagen und bei uns bricht ja schon die Politik zusammen, wenn mal 10 Prozent der Bevölkerung eines Winzsstaates wie Syrien versucht, sich im nächsbesten Kontinent eine neue Heimat zu suchen.



> sehr trockene und warme Länder werden Probleme kriegen, die haben sie jetzt aber sowieso schon, genauso wie viele Inselstaaten, doch wie viele Menschen sind tatsächlich davon betroffen? Wird wohl gerade einmal eine niedrige 3 stellige Millionen Zahl sein, denn eine Meeresspiegelerhöhung ist für Küstenstädte leicht machbar, ein einfacher Blick in die Niederlande genügt, außerdem wird diese Erhöhung noch Jahrhunderte dauern.



Über 50% der Menschheit lebt in Küstenregionen, die von einem Meeresspiegelanstieg betroffen sind (jedenfalls war das vor 15 Jahren die Zahl. Mittlerweile dürften es >60 sein); berücksichtigt man die schlechte Infrastruktur in Zentral-Asien, -Südamerika und -Afrika sowie die identischen Bebaubuungsmuster in Nordarmerika, dürften wenigstens 75% des immobilien Vermögens der Menschheit betroffen sein. Und nin, die Niederlande sind kein gutes Beispiel, denn zum ersten haben die selbst zunehmend mehr Probleme, zweitens haben die weitaus mehr finanzielle Möglichkeiten als 95% der Menschheit, drittens haben sie ihre Städte bereits mit der entsprechenden Prämisse eines relativ hochliegendes Meeresspiegels gebaut und viertens haben sie reichlich Süßwasserzufluss aus höher liegenden Regionen. Viele der Boomregionen in Asien, Afrika und Südamerika haben dagegen heute schon Grund- und Abwasserprobleme. Da reicht es nicht, einen Deich drum rum zu bauen und alles abzupumpen, was oben drüber hüpft (und dass selbst das im Best Case nicht funktioniert, sieht man ja alle paar Jahre an Rhein/Donau/Elbe/Oder). Diese Städte mit allein locker 1-2 Milliarden Menschen müssten auf eine komplett neue Versorgungsinfrastruktur gestellt werden, komplett neue Ressourcen im Landesinnneren anzapfen (sofern es die gibt. respektive dann noch gibt.)
Und Deiche als solche brauchen übrigens auch Platz. Nimm dir mal als 1.-Welt-Beispiel Manhattan (die gesamte Kanalisation, Stromversorgung und das U-Bahnnetz liegen schon ZU tief) und zeichne einen 200 m Streifen für Deich mit Vor- und Hinterlandbebauung rund um. Allein was in diesem Stadteil eines (aus asiatischer Sicht) mittelkleinen US-Städtchen an Grundstücken geräumt werden müsste, hat heute einen größeren Wert als eine ganze Reihe kleinerer Nationen dieses Planeten zusammengenommen. Oder die Klimaschutzmaßnahmen aller Nationen aufaddiert, for that matter.

Nö, über eins sollte sich mittlerweile jeder im klaren sein:
Flächendeckende technische Lösungen für den Klimawandel mögen technisch vielleicht denkbar sein. Aber sie sind selbst jetzt noch so abartig viel teurer, dass jede, wirklich jede Alternative Handlungsoption die bessere ist.
(Wenn man den Handeln wollte. Was "die Menschheit" ja offensichtlich nicht will.)



> Bayern kann seine Stromversorgung nicht mehr sicherstellen



Sollen die Bayern doch heulen gehen. Können nicht behaupten, es hätte niemand bescheid gesagt. Wenn sie ihre Stromversorgung nicht sicherstellen wollen, dann ist das verdammt noch mal deren Problem. "können" tut man das nämlich definitiv. Und zu einem Bruchteil der Kosten für die man Hamburg Klimawandel-sicher machen "könnte". Mit dem Unterschied, dass man letzteres als Bayer ja auch einfach sein lassen kann. Oder sich über den Länderfinanzausgleich auslassen. Oder...



> da bis dahin die Stromtrassen noch nicht fertig sind



Welche Stromtrassen denn? Es sind alle "zwei minus x" Stromtrassen fertig, die die CSU gebaut haben wollte. Eigenen Bedarf verpeilt? Da "kann" man den Almheinis auch nicht helfen. Hätten sie vielleicht weniger Kreuze und mehr Energiesparmaßnahmen installieren sollen. Oder Windkrafträder statt zusätzliche Gewerbegebiete bauen sollen. Oder halt doch mal mit jemandem zusammenarbeiten oder/und einsehen, dass auch nicht-Bayern ab und zu was richtig denken.




RtZk schrieb:


> Nein ist er nicht, wenn man nicht die Dummheit besitzen würde den Scheiß in der Erde zu verbuddeln, einfach mal über uns schauen und sehen was du da Tagsüber am Himmel erblickst, eine Rakete mit großer Traglast entwickeln und den Scheiß Richtung Sonne schießen.



Entwickel doch mal bitte für 1 € eine 1 € Rakete und einen 101% absturzsicheren 1 € Behälter, mit dem 1 t Atommüll auf Erd-Fluchtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen kann. Kannst du nicht? Zumindest nicht für das Budget? Willkommen im Club. Das kann keiner - für kein Budget das niederiger ist, als die gleiche Strommenge einfach mit erneuerbaren Energien zu produzieren (Zwischenspeicher eingeschlossen).

Laut Wiki nimmt ein 120-Tonnen-Castor nimmt 19 Brennelemente auf, man braucht rund 600 Stück für einen 1-GW-Reaktor. Macht rund 4000 Tonnen Transportmasse pro Füllung, wenn man einen Absturzschutz aus 10 m (!) Höhe haben möchte. Willst du aber nicht, du willst das ganze in einen Erdorbit und von da aus weiter Richtung Sonne beschleunigen, mit der Möglichkeit jederzeit einen sicheren Missunsabbruch zu gewährleisten. Was müsste man da drum rum machen? Keine Ahnung ehrlich gesagt. Aber normalerweise verglüht selbst großen Objekten in der Erdumlaufbahn mehr als 90 % der Masse (40000t). Und der Rest ist in keinem Zustand, der einen Einschlag aushalten würde, ganz abgesehen davon dass du eine deutlich höhere Geschwindigkeit als für LEO nötig anstrebst UND das Ganze auch Raketenexplosionen verkraften muss. Ich rechne mal Faktor 5 oben drauf? Faktor 10 würde sich sicherer anfühlen, aber ich will nicht übertreiben. Sind wir bei 100000 Tonnen Transportlast, um den den Abfall einer einzigen Reaktorfüllung zu entsorgen.

Die Parker Solar Probe, als jüngster/modernster Start hat 685 kg in Richtung Sonne gestartet, man brauchte eine Delta IV Heavy um die nötige Fluchtegeschwindigkeit zu erreichen. In der Vergangenheit hatten wir schon 1,7 Tonnen auf einer Atlas V und 550 kg auf einer Delta II, wobei da viel mit Ionentriebwerken im Erdorbit gearbeitet wurde, was wohl eine eher schlechte Idee für schnelle Müllentsorgung ist. Vielleicht könnte man mit weiterer Optimierung sowas wie 2 Tonnen auf einer Falcon 9 schaffen, das ist aber auch die Grenze des Möglichen. Für eine einzige Reaktorfüllung wären demnach das Äquivalent von 50000 Starts nötig. Selbst für die Reaktoren nur in Europa erhält man PRO TAG größere Zahlen als alle Raumfahrtprogramme der gesamten Menschheitsgeschichte zusammen. Das sind Dimensionen, bei denen man mal nachrechnen müsste, ob Abbaut, Aufbereitung und Entsorgung des Brennstäbe am Ende nicht sogar mehr Energie frisst, als die daraus gewonnene elektrische Energie.

TL;DR: Atommülle mit Raketen zu entsorgen ist WAHNSINN. Nicht nur ökologischer, sondern auch ökonomischer. Hamster in Laufrädern sind eine billigere Energiequelle.
(Windkraft sowieso. Die ist ja schon billiger als das Atomkraftwerk selbst, ohne einen einzigen Brennstab)



> Es war nur ein Rekordsommer seit den Wetteraufzeichnungen, schon mal von der Insel Grönland gehört und weshalb sie so heißt?



Euphemismus oder Werbemaßnahme, so ganz einig ist man sich nicht. Aber abgesehen von der äußersten Südküste war da auch zu Zeiten der Wikinger nicht viel Grün und das bisschen dürfte krautig gewesen sein. Es gab im Umkreis von ein paar 100 km zwar nichts grüneres, aber es hat seinen Grund, dass man seinerzeit nach Nordamerika weitergefahren ist und nie größere Siedlungen in ""Grün""land entstanden sind. Das hätte nämlich nicht einmal neben Boris Palmer grün gewirkt.



> Die Ernährung in Europa wird auch in 50 Jahren bei 1,5° Temperaturerhöhung nicht gefährdet sein.



Die EU ist doch schon heute nicht in der Lage, ohne Importe auszukommen und sämtliche bedeutenden Anbaugebiete weiter östlich sind massiv Dürre gefährdet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

_Edit: Ihr hattet 25 Minuten Zeit, ein Doppelpost zu verhindern. Und habt versagt!_


Headcrash schrieb:


> Nochmal zum steigenden Meeresspiegel... was viele nicht wissen und ich vorher auch nicht gewußt habe:
> 
> Nicht das schmelzendes Meereis ist dafür verantwortlich, sondern das schmelzende Eis auf dem Festland.
> Weil Eisberge im Wasser genauso viel Volumen verdrängen wie sie selber haben.



Selbst dieses (eigentlich weit verbreitete) Wissen ist nur die halbe beziehungsweise mittlerweile rund 60% der Wahrheit. Der Rest, bis ungefähr zur Jahrtausendwende sogar der größere Teil des beobachteten Anstiegs ging auf die Wärmeausdehnung des sich erhitztenden Ozeans zurück. Die wird uns übrigens auch noch einige Jahrhunderte begleiten, selbst wenn wir jetzt eine weitere Erwärmung der Athmosphäre (und damit ein Schmelzen des Eises an Land) stoppen könnten.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Passt denen nicht ins Bild!
> 
> Ich kenne auch so welche...da wächst kein Gänseblümchen, Klee oder Löwenzahn auf der Wiese. Nur Rasen und der darf immer nur eine bestimmte Höhe haben.



Und die "bestimmte Höhe" ist dabei definiert als "da darf ich den Mulch einfach liegen lassen" 
Rasen ist schließlich für Menschen da. (Also für solche mit Stock im Arsch. Zum angucken. Und für Golfer. Aber natürlich nicht für Kinder zum drauf rumtoben. Oder für sich in-ein-Bisschen-Grün-wohlfühlen.)
Noch besser: Gleich ein Steingarten.




Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Warum nehmt ihr diesen Verschnitt aus Drachenlord und Axel Stoll eigentlich noch ernst bzw. habt ihn noch nicht auf Ignore?



Manchmal ist er ganz amüsant. Solange er im passenden Spamthread bleibt, wo er keine wichtigen Themen stört. So wie hier.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solche Fehler machen viele Leute, die nur die oberflächsten Berichterstattungen verfolgen (also fast alles).


Achso, nur weil ich hier mal eine vielleicht dumme Frage gestellt habe oder etwas nicht wußte, kennst du mein Verhalten und weißt wo ich mich überall informiere?
Ich lese zwar selten richtige wissenschaftliche Fachberichte, aber informiere mich vielseitig.
Außerdem, wenn hier jeder alles wüsste, dann bräuchte man nicht diskutieren.



> Selbst dieses (eigentlich weit verbreitete) Wissen ist nur die halbe beziehungsweise mittlerweile rund 60% der Wahrheit. Der Rest, bis ungefähr zur Jahrtausendwende sogar der größere Teil des beobachteten Anstiegs ging auf die Wärmeausdehnung des sich erhitztenden Ozeans zurück. Die wird uns übrigens auch noch einige Jahrhunderte begleiten, selbst wenn wir jetzt eine weitere Erwärmung der Athmosphäre (und damit ein Schmelzen des Eises an Land) stoppen könnten.


Das hat interessierteUser ja schon erklärt das es auch noch mit dem Salz - und Süßwasser zu tun hat.


> Und die "bestimmte Höhe" ist dabei definiert als "da darf ich den Mulch einfach liegen lassen"
> Rasen ist schließlich für Menschen da. (Also für solche mit Stock im Arsch. Zum angucken. Und für Golfer. Aber natürlich nicht für Kinder zum drauf rumtoben. Oder für sich in-ein-Bisschen-Grün-wohlfühlen.)
> Noch besser: Gleich ein Steingarten.


Das finde ich auch sehr schade. Gerade im Hinblick auf das Insektensterben. Bienen, Wildbienen und Hummeln z.B.


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Achso, nur weil ich hier mal eine vielleicht dumme Frage gestellt habe oder etwas nicht wußte, kennst du mein Verhalten und weißt wo ich mich überall informiere?



Es gibt keine dummen Fragen,

sondern nur dämliche Antworten.


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich persönlich bin zuversichtlich, dass wir den Klimawandel stoppen können. Es ist doch auch nur Technik.
Aber wir müssen anfangen.

Fangen wir doch ganz einfach an:
1. Dunkle Objekte/Flächen erwärmen sich schnell weil sie wenig reflektieren.
2. Haben wir viele dunkle Flächen?
3. Ja klar, Straßen und Dächer.
4. Auf Dächern bringen wir aber Photovoltaikelemente an.
5. Machen wir doch die Straßen einfach hell.

In den USA wird das schon gemacht, es ist örtlich Kühler und der Asphalt bleibt fest.

Wir sollten übrigens froh sein, dass die Temperaturen hoch gehen und nicht absinken, das wäre technisch deutlich schwerer.


----------



## Poulton (9. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir sollten übrigens froh sein, dass die Temperaturen hoch gehen und nicht absinken, das wäre technisch deutlich schwerer.


Es dürfte für uns Menschen wohl eines der leichtesten Übungen sein, massig CO2 in die Atmosphäre zu blasen. Auch wenn man dich dafür zum Kampfeinsatz in die Braunkohle schicken muss.


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Konzentriere dich lieber auf den Rest meines Beitrags...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Achso, nur weil ich hier mal eine vielleicht dumme Frage gestellt habe oder etwas nicht wußte, kennst du mein Verhalten und weißt wo ich mich überall informiere?
> Ich lese zwar selten richtige wissenschaftliche Fachberichte, aber informiere mich vielseitig.
> Außerdem, wenn hier jeder alles wüsste, dann bräuchte man nicht diskutieren.



Das sollte kein Vorwurf sein, sondern eine Feststellung. Diese Fehler werden tatsächlich ständig gemacht und das ist einfach nur zum kotzen, wenn die Leute eine vollkommen falsche Vorstellung davon haben, was eigentlich alles "gegen X" gemacht wird und was nicht.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sollte kein Vorwurf sein, sondern eine Feststellung. Diese Fehler werden tatsächlich ständig gemacht und das ist einfach nur zum kotzen, wenn die Leute eine vollkommen falsche Vorstellung davon haben, was eigentlich alles "gegen X" gemacht wird und was nicht.


Ich bin ja lernfähig!


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wie kann demonstrierenden Schülern eigentlich so einenl Ablehnung entgegen schlagen?


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie kann demonstrierenden Schülern eigentlich so einenl Ablehnung entgegen schlagen?



Ich finde es ja interessant, dass alle mit der Schulpflicht argumentieren. 
Ich hab zumindest gelesen, dass auch Lehrer mit demonstriert haben -- es könnte sich daher um ein Schulprojekt handeln.
Aber Politiker eben -- Hauptsache erst mal meckern anstatt Informationen zu sammeln.


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Oder Linders Kommentar, dass man das Experten überlassen soll.

Wenn ich MdB wäre würde ich von nun an jede Rede von dem Typen mit diesem Kommentar unterbrechen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja interessant, dass alle mit der Schulpflicht argumentieren.


Bei uns in Hannover wird Nachmittags demonstriert. Die Sache ist wichtig und richtig. Ich bin für ein Wahlrecht ab der Geburt, bis sechzehn auf die Eltern übertragen und einer Begrenzung auf 65 oder 70. Alte Menschen können gerne beratend unterstützen, wählen und entscheiden müssen die, die es betrifft. Politik geht immer in die Zukunft und es ist die Zukunft der Kinder.

Geht auf die Straße und kämpft für Eure Zukunft. Und schaut genau, wer Euch unterstützt und wer Steine in den Weg legt:
_"..."Ich bin für Realitätssinn. Von Kindern und Jugendlichen kann man nicht  erwarten, dass sie bereits alle globalen Zusammenhänge, das technisch  Sinnvolle und das ökonomisch Machbare sehen. Das ist eine Sache für  Profis"..."_
Christian Lindner: Schueler sollen in Freizeit fuer Klimaschutz demonstrieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wahlrecht auf die Eltern übertragen ab Geburt? Dafuq Nein. Meine Eltern können unmöglich wissen ob sie in meinem Sinne handeln wenn ich grade erst geboren bin oder noch ganz jung bin. 
Wir können ab 12 oder 14 darüber reden und dann ab 16 wählen, aber so nein.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei uns in Hannover wird Nachmittags demonstriert. Die Sache ist wichtig und richtig. Ich bin für ein Wahlrecht ab der Geburt, bis sechzehn auf die Eltern übertragen und einer Begrenzung auf 65 oder 70.



Wahlrecht begrenzen? Das kannst du natürlich vergessen.
Die Eltern entscheiden schon, welche Konfession das Kind annehmen muss. Das sollte man erst mal abschaffen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wahlrecht begrenzen? Das kannst du natürlich vergessen.


Nein, das vergesse ich nicht, dafür kämpfe ich. Das die Umsetzung schwierig ist, ist das eine, der Sinn dahinter ist klar. Was meinst, was hier los ist, wenn es mehr Rentner als Arbeitende gibt.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, das vergesse ich nicht, dafür kämpfe ich. Das die Umsetzung schwierig ist, ist das eine, der Sinn dahinter ist klar. Was meinst, was hier los ist, wenn es mehr Rentner als Arbeitende gibt.



Dann wird es Politiker geben, die das gleiche machen, was sie jetzt schon machen -- auf die Leute zugehen, die immer die gleiche Partei wählt.
Sie werden dann eine Klientelpolitik machen, die heute auch schon gemacht wird -- für Rentner, Autofahrer und Industrie. 
Bei uns im Dorf wurde die Innenstadt neu gestaltet. Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass man die Innenstadt damit für Autos sperrt -- gibt ja Ausweichstraßen.
Aber nein. Nicht mal verkehrsberuhigte Zone wurde installiert. Eine Fußgängerampel oder ein Zebrastreifen gibt es nicht. Dafür wurde Geld in eine Wasserfontäne investiert.

Wenn du also den Alten das Wahlrecht aberkennen willst, weil du der Meinung bist, dass sie nur für sich wählen, gilt das ja für alle. Dann müsstest du auch Kinderlosen das Stimmrecht aberkennen. Dazu Rauchern und noch ein paar -- ach ja, natürlich den Leuten, die zwar Stimmrecht haben, aber hier nicht leben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie kann demonstrierenden Schülern eigentlich so einenl Ablehnung entgegen schlagen?



So wie jedem Ablehnung entgegenschlägt, der auf gemachte Fehler hinweist und fodert, dass man dafür gerade steht: Vehement. Sehr vehement.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Geht's hier noch um Klimawandel?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Fällt dir nicht auf das viel Regierung zu dem Mad Max Zustand führt ?



Nö, aber erkläre noch mal, was das alles mit dem Klimawandel zu tun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, aber erkläre noch mal, was das alles mit dem Klimawandel zu tun.


Die Theorie vom "Nachtwächterstaat" hat sich längst erübrigt. Die großen Probleme sind heute globaler Natur und der Markt oder große Firmen regeln rein gar nichts. Die Bankenkrisen zeigen es wirtschaftlich, der Klimawandel, und darum gehört dieses ganze Thema Regierungsform zum Thema, zeigtr es ökoligisch und kann ebenso nur global und mit starken Regierungen gelöst werden. Das Dumme ist, dass hungernde Menschen andere Sorgen als Umweltschutz haben und Dinge, die bei uns nach vierzig Jahren leicht angegrünter Politik selbstverständlich geworden sind, sind in anderen Ländern noch nicht einmal auf dem Radar.

Ich würde diese ganzen "linksgrünversifft" kritisierende Dummschwätzer gerne eine Woche in die Fünfzigern ins Ruhrgebiet senden. Der Gestank und der Dreck wären für uns mörderisch.


----------



## Poulton (12. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich würde diese ganzen "linksgrünversifft" kritisierende Dummschwätzer gerne eine Woche in die Fünfzigern ins Ruhrgebiet senden. Der Gestank und der Dreck wären für uns mörderisch.


Da braucht man nichtmal so weit zurück. DDR Ende der 80er Jahre, insbesondere Ecken wie Bitterfeld oder das Schwarze Dreieck oder andere Ostblockstaaten.


----------



## INU.ID (12. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

*Ich hab mal ein paar (37) der letzten Beiträge entfernt, die offensichtlich/komplett Spam/OT waren, oder in denen sich quasi privat unterhalten wurde, sowie Antworten darauf. Bitte bleibt etwas näher am Thema, und führt private Unterhaltungen per PM. Danke.

Weitermachen.*


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Da braucht man nichtmal so weit zurück. DDR Ende der 80er Jahre, insbesondere Ecken wie Bitterfeld oder das Schwarze Dreieck oder andere Ostblockstaaten.



Richtig, 

da gab es früher mal eine Gagfrage:

Was macht ein Aal in der Saale?

Er lernt Chemiefacharbeiter.


----------



## JePe (13. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Schoen ist es auf der Welt zu sein? UN stellt GEO-Bericht vor.


----------



## Adi1 (13. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



JePe schrieb:


> UN stellt GEO-Bericht vor.



Daran wird sich auch in 50 Jahren nur wenig (oder gar nichts) ändern,

solange nicht eine globale Änderung der gesamten Politik eintritt. 

Finanzielle Mittel gibt es doch genug, diese

müssten nur gerechter verteilt werden.

Dabei würde kein Multimilliardär, kein Hedgefond und auch keine Industrienation

pleite gehen.

Wenn ich aber die globalen Rüstungsausgaben betrachte,

wird es wohl in nicht allzu langer Zeit zwangsläufig zum Showdown kommen.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Daran wird sich auch in 50 Jahren nur wenig (oder gar nichts) ändern,
> 
> solange nicht eine globale Änderung der gesamten Politik eintritt.



Letztendlich wird der Klimawandel die Politik dazu zwingen was zu ändern.
In der Regel passiert das dann, wenn es einem vor die Füße fällt. Das mag gerade in den Industrieländern noch dauern aber langfristig wird man Änderungen vornehmen müssen.


----------



## Adi1 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Letztendlich wird der Klimawandel die Politik dazu zwingen was zu ändern.
> In der Regel passiert das dann, wenn es einem vor die Füße fällt. Das mag gerade in den Industrieländern noch dauern aber langfristig wird man Änderungen vornehmen müssen.



Ja sicher,

nur wird es dann zu spät sein,

um das halbwegs in Grenzen zu halten.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Klar, wenn 500 Millionen Menschen nach Europa wollen, ist es zu spät. Dann kannst du dich entweder mit Waffengewalt dem entgegenstellen oder sie rein lassen. 
Deswegen hätte man schon vor 40 Jahren anfangen müssen was zu ändern damit das nicht so weit kommt.
Aber Konzerne denken nur bis zum nächsten Quartal und die Regierungen nur bis zur nächsten Wahl.


----------



## Adi1 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar, wenn 500 Millionen Menschen nach Europa wollen, ist es zu spät. Dann kannst du dich entweder mit Waffengewalt dem entgegenstellen oder sie rein lassen.
> Deswegen hätte man schon vor 40 Jahren anfangen müssen was zu ändern damit das nicht so weit kommt.
> Aber Konzerne denken nur bis zum nächsten Quartal und die Regierungen nur bis zur nächsten Wahl.



Und?

Wie geht es weiter?

Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst daran,

dass wir dieses Problem demnächst lösen können.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nein, denn es gibt schlicht zu viele Leute, denen es egal ist, was in 30 Jahren sein wird.
Die Leben im Hier und Jetzt und scheren sich einen Dreck darum.
Ändern kannst du das nur, wenn du eine völlig andere Politik machst.
Die Umweltverschmutzung muss endlich in den Kaufpreis einfließen. Autos, die überflüssig sind, müssen so teuer werden, dass sie keiner mehr kaufen will.
Das gleiche gilt für Kreuzfahrten. Oder Frachtschiffe. Wieso sind Erdbeeren aus China, die mittels Frachtschiff nach Europa transportiert werden günstiger als Erdbeeren von hier, die man mit einem Eselkarren in die Supermärkte transportieren kann?
Wieso ist es günstiger, Rinder nach Afrika zu verschiffen, dort zu schlachten und wieder zurück nach Europa zu transportieren als sie gleich hier im örtlichen Betrieb zu verarbeiten?
Die Globalisierung tötet letztendlich den Planeten.


----------



## CPFUUU (15. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Klimakrieger merken es ja langsam selbst, der Klimawandel ist nicht mehr zu stoppen. Thread kann zu gemacht werden.
Dann gehen halt paar Leute Wasser saufen, dafür hab ich wärmere Sommer.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sind Erdbeeren aus China, die mittels Frachtschiff nach Europa transportiert werden günstiger als Erdbeeren von hier, die man mit einem Eselkarren in die Supermärkte transportieren kann?
> Wieso ist es günstiger, Rinder nach Afrika zu verschiffen, dort zu schlachten und wieder zurück nach Europa zu transportieren als sie gleich hier im örtlichen Betrieb zu verarbeiten?


Da sind aber auch die Supermärkte und Verbraucher Mitschuld. Solange da kein Umdenken stattfindet wird sich das auch nicht verbessern.

Es wird ja schon lange gepredigt, weniger aber dafür besseres bzw teureres Fleisch zu essen. Aber die meisten wollen alles nur billig haben.
Genauso ist es bei anderen Produkten auch.


----------



## compisucher (15. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Die Klimakrieger merken es ja langsam selbst, der Klimawandel ist nicht mehr zu stoppen. Thread kann zu gemacht werden.
> Dann gehen halt paar Leute Wasser saufen, dafür hab ich wärmere Sommer.



Es gibt hierzu verschiedene Szenarien, was passiert, wenn der Meeresspiegel ansteigt.
Je nachdem wie pessimistisch oder optimistisch man an die Zahlen herangeht, kannst du dir gerade selbst aussuchen, ob bis 2050 1m oder 10m realistisch sind.

Selbst bei nur einem Meter wirst du in Deutschland ganz andere Probleme haben, als dass der Sommer nur zu warm sein wird.

Innerdeutsche Flüchtlingsströme in höhere Gebiete (von den Flüchtlingsströmen von außerhalb will ich erst gar nicht anfangen), teilweiser Zusammenbruch der Landwirtschaft und der Industrie, Massenarbeitslosigkeit, soziale Unruhen...

Fakt ist, dass unprivilegierte Normalos wie du und ich am meisten darunter leiden werden und glaub nur nicht, dass in dem Fall ein nicht mehr existierendes Sozialamt dann noch helfen kann.

Du hast letztlich zwei Möglichkeiten, jetzt aktiv auch als Einzelner was dagegen zu tun, oder dir als Prepper in den Alpen eine Festung bauen.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Tage lief die Sendung "Leschs Kosmos" über Extremwetterlagen und Wirbelstürme: Wirbelstuerme - Monster auf Abwegen - ZDFmediathek
Die war ganz interessant. Vor allem das der Jetstream auch Wirbelstürme vom atlantischen Ozean  bis nach Europa (in abgeschwächter Form) mit transportieren kann war schon beeindruckend.
Auch der letzte Extremsommer wurde durch den veränderten Jetstream mit verursacht:

Grund für Extremwetter: Im Jetstream herrscht Stau - wetter.de


Edit: Wird Zeit dass das Wetter bei uns besser wird. Dauert wohl noch bis nächsten Dienstag. Nur Regen im Moment und alles grau in grau. Fühle mich genauso niedergeschlagen.


----------



## CPFUUU (15. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Es gibt hierzu verschiedene Szenarien, was passiert, wenn der Meeresspiegel ansteigt.
> Je nachdem wie pessimistisch oder optimistisch man an die Zahlen herangeht, kannst du dir gerade selbst aussuchen, ob bis 2050 1m oder 10m realistisch sind.
> 
> Selbst bei nur einem Meter wirst du in Deutschland ganz andere Probleme haben, als dass der Sommer nur zu warm sein wird.
> ...



Im Flachland ist Kirmes und ich sitze in meiner Alpenfestung und plane Raubzüge. Meine Frage kann ich im Auto oder schon im Boot losziehen ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Da sind aber auch die Supermärkte und Verbraucher Mitschuld. Solange da kein Umdenken stattfindet wird sich das auch nicht verbessern..


Zuerst bedarf es daher umfassende Datenerhebung. Wir haben aktuell keine Ahnung, was wo an Energie verbraten wird. Der ach so phöse Transport, der gerne genutzt wird, um heimische Ware zu stärken, verbraucht viel weniger Energie als andere Dinge. Ich kenne z.B. Zahlen zum Vergleich eingeflogener Bohnen aus Kenia mit tiefgefrohrerer Ware bei uns. Es beginnt beim merklich reduzieren Düngemitteleinsatz in Kenia und in Summe kommt die kenianische Bohne mit weniger Energieverbrauch auf den Tisch, als Bohnen außerhalb der Ernte Zeit in Deutschland. 

Lernen muss man wieder, nicht immer alles zu kaufen, sondern immer das, was gerade geerntet wird. Jetzt z.B. esse ich wieder mehr Fleisch vom Schlachtfest, Eier und viel Kohl und Kartoffeln, aber keinen Salat.

Ich würde, anstatt Arbeit zu besteuern, ressourcenverbrauch besteuern. Ob wir nun die Mehrwertsteuer mit alle dem Aufwand dokumentieren, oder den eingesetzten Energieaufwand, macht keinen Unterschied. Und in dioe Richtung müssen wir unsere Steuergesetzgebung ändern. Der Verbrauch von Waren ist das schlimme, nicht der Einsatz von Arbeitskraft.



compisucher schrieb:


> Selbst bei nur einem Meter wirst du in  Deutschland ganz andere Probleme haben, als dass der Sommer nur zu warm  sein wird.


Es ist müßig, Trollen Zusammenhänge erklären zu wollen. Auf bestimmte kindische Aussagen sollte  man einfach nicht eingehen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Wird Zeit dass das Wetter bei uns besser  wird. Dauert wohl noch bis nächsten Dienstag. Nur Regen im Moment und  alles grau in grau. Fühle mich genauso niedergeschlagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fahr zur nächsten Talsperre und sieh, wie leer die immer noch sind. Dann bekommt der Regen eine ganz andere Bedeutung und man freut sich.,


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Wird Zeit dass das Wetter bei uns besser wird. Dauert wohl noch bis nächsten Dienstag. Nur Regen im Moment und alles grau in grau. Fühle mich genauso niedergeschlagen.



Bei uns regnet es seit Tagen durch. Finde ich super.
Lieber verteile ich die Wassermenge auf mehrere Tage als wenn die gleiche Menge innerhalb einer Stunde runter kommt.


----------



## compisucher (15. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Im Flachland ist Kirmes und ich sitze in meiner Alpenfestung und plane Raubzüge. Meine Frage kann ich im Auto oder schon im Boot losziehen ?



Im mutmaßlichen Gegensatz zu dir BIN ich schon auf 850m Seehöhe und BIN vollkommen autark mit Strom, Wasser, Heizung und Lebensmittel - viel Spass beim Rudern...

OK, mein I-net ist langsam...


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Fahr zur nächsten Talsperre und sieh, wie leer die immer noch sind. Dann bekommt der Regen eine ganz andere Bedeutung und man freut sich.,





Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns regnet es seit Tagen durch. Finde ich super.
> Lieber verteile ich die Wassermenge auf mehrere Tage als wenn die gleiche Menge innerhalb einer Stunde runter kommt.


Bei uns regnet es seit fast 2 Wochen. Dazu ist es immer wieder stürmisch.
Die Flüsse sind hier auch schon gut angestiegen.
Ich will ja nicht gleich wieder einen Sommer mit 30 Grad, aber etwas Sonne tut gut.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja, Wind und Regen. Zu einer Zeit, wo eigentlich noch Schnee liegen sollte.
Wie viel Schnee lag seit November bei uns? Keiner.
Wieso nicht? Es war immer zu warm.
Kommt der Klimwandel? Der ist schon lange da.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Wind und Regen. Zu einer Zeit, wo eigentlich noch Schnee liegen sollte.


Ja. Aber wir hatten auch schon mal zu dieser Zeit 20 Grad. Das weiß ich genau, weil mein Sohn da geboren ist .
Er gab aber auch schon Zeiten wo es im April geschneit  hat.



> Wie viel Schnee lag seit November bei uns? Keiner.


Hier zumindest nicht. In Bayern und Österreich umso mehr.



> Kommt der Klimwandel? Der ist schon lange da.


Definitiv! Das ist schon einiges durcheinander gekommen.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja. Aber wir hatten auch schon mal zu dieser Zeit 20 Grad. Das weiß ich genau, weil mein Sohn da geboren ist .
> Er gab aber auch schon Zeiten wo es im April geschneit  hat.



Und die außergewöhnlichen Wetterlagen vermehren sich.
Letztens meint jemand, dass wir uns auf klirrende Kälte vorbereiten müssten -- nachts könnte es Minus 5 Grad werden.
Da musste ich erst mal lachen.


----------



## Adi1 (15. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, denn es gibt schlicht zu viele Leute, denen es egal ist, was in 30 Jahren sein wird.
> Die Leben im Hier und Jetzt und scheren sich einen Dreck darum.
> Ändern kannst du das nur, wenn du eine völlig andere Politik machst.
> Die Umweltverschmutzung muss endlich in den Kaufpreis einfließen. Autos, die überflüssig sind, müssen so teuer werden, dass sie keiner mehr kaufen will.
> ...



Genauso sieht es aus.

Wer profitiert denn am meisten von der Globalisierung,

wenn immer alles billiger werden muss?

Richtig,

diejenigen, welche den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen.

The World’s Billionaires – Wikipedia.

Ganz zu schweigen von den Steueroasen,

wo jährlich Billionen illegales Geld gewaschen wird.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Andererseits horten alle ihr Geld. Wieso liegen Billionen von Euro auf irgendwelchen Sparbüchern?
Man könnte das Geld investieren -- in nachhaltige Produkte, in Infrastruktur, Bildung. Es gibt so viele Ecken.


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die wenigsten Menschen "horten" ihr Geld,

die wollen einfach ein sicheres finanzielles Polster. 

Nach der Bankenkrise 2007/08 vertrauen die allermeisten Sparer ihr schwer verdientes Geld

eben nicht mehr den "Geldgöttern" an,

zuviele haben damals in die Röhre geguckt.

Investieren würden sicherlich viele,

doch die Angst, 

wieder von "Profis" beschiessen zu werden,

sitzt tief.


----------



## CPFUUU (16. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Im mutmaßlichen Gegensatz zu dir BIN ich schon auf 850m Seehöhe und BIN vollkommen autark mit Strom, Wasser, Heizung und Lebensmittel - viel Spass beim Rudern...
> 
> OK, mein I-net ist langsam...



Wenn ichs mir recht überlege gefällt mir so ein Waterworld Szenario auch ganz gut. Wenn DE so einen Meter unter Wasser steht kann man überall mit diesen Sumpfboten umher brausen und  Krabben und Algenfarmen aufmachen. Jetzt bin ich voll gehypted auf diesen Klimascheiß.



Threshold schrieb:


> Andererseits horten alle ihr Geld. Wieso liegen Billionen von Euro auf irgendwelchen Sparbüchern?
> Man könnte das Geld investieren -- in nachhaltige Produkte, in Infrastruktur, Bildung. Es gibt so viele Ecken.



Wer clever ist investiert in Sumpfboote. Infrastruktur bekommst du ja Umsonst, du begreifst auch gar nichts.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wer clever ist investiert in Sumpfboote. Infrastruktur bekommst du ja Umsonst, du begreifst auch gar nichts.



Nö, man könnte in nachhaltige Energieerzeugung investieren.
Man hätte die Laufzeit der Atomkraftwerke verlängern können -- das Abfallproblem besteht ja eh -- und dafür dann die Kohlekraftwerke sofort abschalten und im gleichen Atemzug Windkraftanlagen ausbauen können.
Man könnte Energiespeicher entwickeln, die ohne Lithium auskommen, denn das Zeugs fördern ist extrem umweltschädlich.


----------



## CPFUUU (17. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, man könnte in nachhaltige Energieerzeugung investieren.
> Man hätte die Laufzeit der Atomkraftwerke verlängern können -- das Abfallproblem besteht ja eh -- und dafür dann die Kohlekraftwerke sofort abschalten und im gleichen Atemzug Windkraftanlagen ausbauen können.
> Man könnte Energiespeicher entwickeln, die ohne Lithium auskommen, denn das Zeugs fördern ist extrem umweltschädlich.



Blödsinn das ist zu teuer und eh zu spät dafür. Wenn große Teile des Landes überschwemmt sind gibt's ganz neue Möglichkeiten wie z.B. Wasserkraft nutzbar zu machen. 
Man muss es halt so nehmen wie es kommt und eine biblische Flut tut gut. Was da alles an urbaniden Dreck ausgespühlt wird einfach wunderbar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, man könnte in nachhaltige Energieerzeugung investieren.


Seit vierzig Jahren ist das Thema klar, über dreißig Jahre wurde quasi nichts gemacht, seit den letzten zehn Jahren zeigt das EEG erst zarte Erfolge. Die Energielobby hat konsequent alle Ansätze torpediert, denn der heutige Gewinn ist so viel wichtiger, als das Leid der nachfolgenden Generationen. Und auich jetzt noch sperren sich jene, die genug Mittel haben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Man hätte die Laufzeit der Atomkraftwerke verlängern können


Das ist auch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, ob jetzt 10 Kernkraftwerke, die keine 3% unsere gesamten Energiebedarfes erzeugen, 5 Jahre länger oder kürzer laufen. Die Substitution den Strom ist der erste Schritt, unserer gesamter Energieverbrauch muss regenerativ erfolgen, wollen wir als Zivilisation langfristig überleben und nicht in Kürze oder wenigen generationen im Chaos untergehen. Alleiune ein paar Tage Stromausfall würden heute schon ungeahntes Chaos erzeugen.

Der Verbund von Wind, Sonne und Gas funktioniert wunderbar. Auch jetzt haben wir massive brachliegende Kraftwerksleistung, die nur für wenige Spitzenstunden im Jahr oder als Ersatz für ausfallende Kernkraftwerke installiert wurden. Es müssen nicht alles teure Gaskombikraftwerke sein, es reichen auch ein paar einfache Gasturbinen für die wenigen wind- und sonnenfreien Tage im Jahr. Mit jeder neuen Solaranlage und jedem neuen Windrad können Gaskraftwerke weniger laufen. Wir beherrschen heute schon, ohne jeden Batteriespeicher bis zu 80% Windenergie im Netz. Ist ein bisschen regelaufwand und Planung notwendig, aber technisch kein Problem. Müssen sich die Bedienungen der Leitwarten etwas umstellen und nicht mehr wie früher alle 15 Minuten minimal anpassen. 

Strom aus Windkraft ist heute um die 3-5 Cent/kWh herzustellen, da sind die Kosten durch Umweltverschmutzung auf Kohlekraftwerken teurer. Aber die Bremsklötze wollen das nicht sehen und weiterhin Gewinn erwirtschaften auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit. Es wäre so einfach, Abgasbelastungen mit Kosten zu belegen, die direkt in die Krankenkassen fließen. Denn sobad Feinstaub, Schwermetalle und Stickoxide Kosten erzeugen würden, würden die Filter verbessert und z.B. Autos sauberer. Im Kapitalismus läuft alles über das Geld, das ist das einzige Regelelement. Wer verschmutzt, muss bezahlen, so einfach ginge es, wenn man denn wollte.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Seit vierzig Jahren ist das Thema klar, über dreißig Jahre wurde quasi nichts gemacht, seit den letzten zehn Jahren zeigt das EEG erst zarte Erfolge. Die Energielobby hat konsequent alle Ansätze torpediert, denn der heutige Gewinn ist so viel wichtiger, als das Leid der nachfolgenden Generationen. Und auich jetzt noch sperren sich jene, die genug Mittel haben.



Deswegen ist es mir sowieso ein Rätsel, wieso man überhaupt Energieproduktion in private Hände gegeben hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Im mutmaßlichen Gegensatz zu dir BIN ich schon auf 850m Seehöhe und BIN vollkommen autark mit Strom, Wasser, Heizung und Lebensmittel - viel Spass beim Rudern...
> 
> OK, mein I-net ist langsam...



Und damit bist du in den Augen von 99% der deutschen Wähler und Politiker schon ein Notstandsgebiet!
Die einzige Hoffnung für das Klima wäre es noch, wenn jemand einen Grund (er)findet, warum 5G nur an WKAs montiert werden kann...




Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es mir sowieso ein Rätsel, wieso man überhaupt Energieproduktion in private Hände gegeben hat.



Aus dem gleichen Grund wie bei jeder anderen Privatisierung auch: Weil dann private Hände damit Geld machen können.
Wobei ich es bei den Kraftwerken als vergleichsweise kleines Problem. Wären die Netze in planender Hand und wären die finanziellen Bedingungen für den Betrieb von Kraftwerken angemessen gestaltet (=> siehe interessierterUser oder unzählige alte Posts von mir), würde sich auch private Energiezeuger sauber (wortwörtlich) ins Gesamtbild fügen. Aber all das ist nicht der Fall, aus genau dem gleichen Grund.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund wie bei jeder anderen Privatisierung auch: Weil dann private Hände damit Geld machen können.
> Wobei ich es bei den Kraftwerken als vergleichsweise kleines Problem. Wären die Netze in planender Hand und wären die finanziellen Bedingungen für den Betrieb von Kraftwerken angemessen gestaltet (=> siehe interessierterUser oder unzählige alte Posts von mir), würde sich auch private Energiezeuger sauber (wortwörtlich) ins Gesamtbild fügen. Aber all das ist nicht der Fall, aus genau dem gleichen Grund.



Soweit ich das noch weiß, ging es darum einen Wettbewerb zu schaffen, indem sich das beste Produkt durchsetzt.
Andererseits geht es auch um kurzfristige Gelder, die der Staat einnehmen kann. Hat man ja gut an Griechenland gesehen, wo die Filetstücke privatisiert wurden -- der Frankfurter Flughafen hat sich dafür extra eine Tochtergesellschaft auf Malta geschaffen -- und man am Ende dann auf den Kram sitzen geblieben ist, den keiner haben will.
Die Konzerne verdienen jetzt daran, die Griechen haben ihr Tafelsilber verscherbelt und sind pleiter als jemals zuvor -- kann man "Pleite" überhaupt steigern?


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hat jemand eigentlich mal einen guten Text, gerne auch ein Buch dafür warum Privatisierung sinnvoll ist und Staatsbetriebe ineffizient sind?
Also beim Mobilfunk etc kann ich die Privatisierung ja noch verstehen, bei Wasser z.B. überhaupt nicht.


----------



## CPFUUU (18. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigentlich mal einen guten Text, gerne auch ein Buch dafür warum Privatisierung sinnvoll ist und Staatsbetriebe ineffizient sind?
> Also beim Mobilfunk etc kann ich die Privatisierung ja noch verstehen, bei Wasser z.B. überhaupt nicht.



Die Geschichte hat doch eindeutig bewiesen das Verstaatlichung das bessere Modell ist. Die Sowjetunion, DDR, NK oder Venezuela sind alles vergangene und aktuelle Beispiele.
Die sind aber alle zu erfolgreich gewesen sodass die USA sich genötigt sah dazwischen zu funken und das kaputt zu machen.  Fang am besten gleich mit Marx Kapital an, danach brauchst kein anderes Buch mehr lesen.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigentlich mal einen guten Text, gerne auch ein Buch dafür warum Privatisierung sinnvoll ist und Staatsbetriebe ineffizient sind?
> Also beim Mobilfunk etc kann ich die Privatisierung ja noch verstehen, bei Wasser z.B. überhaupt nicht.



Ein einzelnes Buch könnte ich dir dazu jetzt nicht nennen.
Grundsätzlich aber ist Privatisierung ist genauso keine Universallösung wie es die Verstaatlichung wäre.

Das liegt schlicht an der grundlegenden Handhabung und Ausrichtung beider "Systeme".

Privatisierte Systeme sind grundsätzlich darauf ausgerichtet wirtschaftlich zu arbeiten und Profit zu erzielen, das beißt sich aber spätestens dann wenn man das dort machen will wo es schwierig ist wirtschaftlich zu bleiben, weil die "Ware" auf Grund individueller Faktoren nur schwer reproduzierbar kalkulierbar ist (z.B. in Krankenhäusern, oder Pflegeheimen).

Auch ein Problem wird es dort wo ein öffentliches Interesse daran besteht das die Preise so sein müssen das auch die ärmeren Menschen einer Gesellschaft sich das noch leisten können müssen (Trinkwasser, öffentlicher Nah- / Fernverkehr, meiner persöhnlichen Meinung nach eigentlich auch inzwischen Strom ect).

Deshalb sind das eigentlich Bereiche die nicht privatisiert gehören, weil sich dort öffentliches Interesse (Bezahlbarkeit und notwendige Pflege bis zur Genesung) mit den Zielen privater Unternehmen beißen.
Das führt dann dazu das, damit die vom Staat vorgegebenen Vorgaben noch erreicht werden können getrickst wird, die Qualität leidet, oder die Preise so grenzwertig werden das es für bestimmte Personengruppen schwierig wird sich das noch leisten zu können.

Eine Verstaatlichung hat hingegen wieder das Problem das dort nicht unbedingt mit der notwendigen Effizienz und Kompetenz gewirtschaftet wird, das wird dann zu einem Problem wenn man eben zuviele staatliche Betriebe hat die nicht mehr kostendeckend und effizient arbeiten und so eigentlich nicht mehr auf dem Markt konkurenzfähig sind mit ihrem Angebot. Das führt dann meist auch dazu das diese Unternehmen mit Steuergeld stark subventioniert werden müssen, was wieder die Staatskassen stark belasten kann.

Zudem gibt es da das Problem das staatliche Betriebe den finanziell starken Staat in ihrem Rücken ggf. dafür missbrauchen können um Konkurenz am Markt durch Dumpingpreise zu verdrängen.

Kurz um, beide Systeme haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, beide Systeme haben eigentlich ihre Existenzberechitgung, leider nur haben wir das Problem das die neoliberalen Vollpfosten zusehends die letzten zwei Jahrzehnte der Meinung waren das Privatisierung ein Allheilmittel wäre und staatliche Betriebe die Keimzelle der Kommunistischen Teufelei, was dazu geführt hat das städtische Wasserbetriebe, Wohnungsgesellschaften, Verkehrsbetriebe, Krankenhäuser privatisiert wurden, was definitiv nicht zum Vorteil der Bürger war.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Die Geschichte hat doch eindeutig bewiesen das Verstaatlichung das bessere Modell ist. Die Sowjetunion, DDR, NK oder Venezuela sind alles vergangene und aktuelle Beispiele.
> Die sind aber alle zu erfolgreich gewesen sodass die USA sich genötigt sah dazwischen zu funken und das kaputt zu machen.  Fang am besten gleich mit Marx Kapital an, danach brauchst kein anderes Buch mehr lesen.



Sorry, aber das ist reiner Blödsinn. Der Kommunismus scheiterte nicht an den USA sondern am Menschen, das hat schon Marx festgestellt, das der Mensch durch seinen Egoismus, seinen Neid und seine Gier das Hauptproblem am Kommunismus ist.
Kaum einer will nur dafür arbeiten das es allen besser geht, wenn er nicht selbst davon mehr profitiert als die Personen für die er die Arbeit macht. 

Zudem funktionierte halt auch die Planwirtschaft im Ostblock nicht, da sie viel zu starr war und garnicht in der Lage war auf regionale und lokale Besonderheiten und Probleme ausreichend zu reagieren, sowie auf sich schneller verändernde Marktsituationen.
Dann war da noch der mangelnde Zugang zu Rohstoffen, sowie die überstrapazierten Staatskassen, durch hohe Rüstungsausgaben und Subventionen, usw.

Die Gründe sind mannigfalltig, alle zusammen haben aber dazu geführt das der Ostblock wirtschaftlich nur scheitern konnte, das man da dann auch noch meinte sich mit den USA ein Wettrennen um das überlegene System und die globale Vorherrschaft leisten zu müssen machte es nicht besser.
Aber auch ohne die USA hätte es eben in der praktizierten Form langfristig nicht funktionieren können.


----------



## CPFUUU (18. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auch ein Problem wird es dort wo ein öffentliches Interesse daran besteht das die Preise so sein müssen das auch die ärmeren Menschen einer Gesellschaft sich das noch leisten können müssen (Trinkwasser, öffentlicher Nah- / Fernverkehr, meiner persöhnlichen Meinung nach eigentlich auch inzwischen Strom ect).
> 
> Deshalb sind das eigentlich Bereiche die nicht privatisiert gehören, weil sich dort öffentliches Interesse (Bezahlbarkeit und notwendige Pflege bis zur Genesung) mit den Zielen privater Unternehmen beißen.
> Das führt dann dazu das, damit die vom Staat vorgegebenen Vorgaben noch erreicht werden können getrickst wird, die Qualität leidet, oder die Preise so grenzwertig werden das es für bestimmte Personengruppen schwierig wird sich das noch leisten zu können.
> ...



Es hat sich eben gezeigt das Privatisierung und Schaffung einer Konkurrenz Situation zu höheren Preisen führt die sich Menschen nicht leisten können. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist reiner Blödsinn. Der Kommunismus scheiterte nicht an den USA sondern am Menschen, das hat schon Marx festgestellt, das der Mensch durch seinen Egoismus, seinen Neid und seine Gier das Hauptproblem am Kommunismus ist.
> Kaum einer will nur dafür arbeiten das es allen besser geht, wenn er nicht selbst davon mehr profitiert als die Personen für die er die Arbeit macht.
> 
> Zudem funktionierte halt auch die Planwirtschaft im Ostblock nicht, da sie viel zu starr war und garnicht in der Lage war auf regionale und lokale Besonderheiten und Probleme ausreichend zu reagieren, sowie auf sich schneller verändernde Marktsituationen.
> ...



Gierige egoistische Menschen die mehr Profit haben wollen als die Menschen führ die sie arbeiten müssten einfach beseitigt werden.  
Die hohen Rüstungsausgaben waren aber nötig wegen den aggressiven imperialen Bestrebungen der USA. Die sich ständig ändernden Märkte sind nur wegen dem Konsumzwang nötig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigentlich mal einen guten Text, gerne auch ein Buch dafür warum Privatisierung sinnvoll ist und Staatsbetriebe ineffizient sind?
> Also beim Mobilfunk etc kann ich die Privatisierung ja noch verstehen, bei Wasser z.B. überhaupt nicht.


Das hier kann Dir als Anfangsrecherche helfen.

Verstaatlichung, Privatisierung und Sozialdemokratie:ein westeuropäischer Vergleich
Wolfgang Merkel
https://www.econstor.eu/bitstream/10419/112611/1/208629.pdf


----------



## CPFUUU (18. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das hier kann Dir als Anfangsrecherche helfen.
> 
> Verstaatlichung, Privatisierung und Sozialdemokratie:ein westeuropäischer Vergleich
> Wolfgang Merkel
> https://www.econstor.eu/bitstream/10419/112611/1/208629.pdf



Wolfgang Merkel was ist das wieder für ein Verräter an der Kommunistischen Idee. Der Junge soll Marx lesen und von Lenin und Stalin siegen lernen und wie man mit solchen Trotzkisten wie Wolfgang M. umgeht.


----------



## JePe (18. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Die Geschichte hat doch eindeutig bewiesen das Verstaatlichung das bessere Modell ist. Die Sowjetunion, DDR, NK oder Venezuela sind alles vergangene und aktuelle Beispiele.



Dein Ernst ... ?

Die beiden erstgenannten Laender sind untergegangen; die Sowjetunion, weil sie pleite war und die DDR, weil ihr obendrein noch die eingezaeunten Proletarier ausgebuext sind (unter Inkaufnahme des Risikos, nicht lebend auf der anderen Seite des antifaschistischen Schutzwalls anzukommen). Fairerweise war die DDR immerhin so schlau, besonders aufmuepfige Proletarier zu inhaftieren und dem Westen zu verkaufen. Also quasi Rekuperation mit Humanmaterial (oder auch Menschenhandel, aber das klingt nicht so cool). Da haette der olle Marx bestimmt Konfetti geschmissen.

Und Nordkorea und Venezuela als sozialistische Inseln der Prosperitaet zu verklaeren, die unter dem imperialistischen Sperrfeuer Amerikas zu leiden haben, finde ich naiv - bestenfalls. Der Norden Koreas hat den gleichnamigen, bis heute formal nicht beendeten Krieg angefangen und seine Wirtschaft dient seitdem vor allem dazu, einen nach außen wie innen abschreckenden Militaerapparat am Leben zu halten und der Kim-Dynastie ein auskoemmliches Leben zu ermoeglichen. Danach zu urteilen, dass man im Rolls Royce zum Gipfel vorfaehrt, scheinen die Sanktionen des Westens daran auch nicht wirklich etwas zu aendern. Und Venezuela koennte (und muesste) Oel-sei-Dank eigentlich ein reiches Land sein ... aber auch da verschwindet das Kapital in irgendwelchen dunklen Kanaelen, die von ca. 2.000 Generaelen (!) beschuetzt werden.

Gegenbeispiele gefaellig? BER, Gorch Fock & VW. Da ist das Land Niedersachsen naemlich Anteilseigner von immerhin 20%. Und das ist nur die Spitze eines sehr, sehr grossen Eisberges.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Fang am besten  gleich mit Marx Kapital an, danach brauchst kein anderes Buch mehr  lesen.



Vertane Zeit. Nicht, weil er voellig Unrecht hatte - aber seine Schlussfolgerungen sind mitunter schon fast im esotherischen Bereich anzusiedeln und ueberhoehen _das Kapital_ einerseits und blenden die Vielfaeltigkeit _des Mensche_n aus.


----------



## compisucher (18. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Der theoretisch schöne Kommunismus scheitert stets an der Uneinsichtigkeit der Volksvertreter, ihre eigene Unfähigkeit/Grenzen zu erkennen und den Platz an Fähigere weiterzugeben.
Stets entwickelt sich eine Macht-Clique, die nur alleinig auf den eigenen Machterhalt aus sind, die Werktätigen im Frust keine Volksleistung mehr bringen und das System kurz oder lang zusammenbricht.
Da ist mir das so unperfekte System der Demokratie viel lieber...


----------



## CPFUUU (18. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



JePe schrieb:


> Dein Ernst ... ?
> 
> Die beiden erstgenannten Laender sind untergegangen; die Sowjetunion, weil sie pleite war und die DDR, weil ihr obendrein noch die eingezaeunten Proletarier ausgebuext sind (unter Inkaufnahme des Risikos, nicht lebend auf der anderen Seite des antifaschistischen Schutzwalls anzukommen). Fairerweise war die DDR immerhin so schlau, besonders aufmuepfige Proletarier zu inhaftieren und dem Westen zu verkaufen. Also quasi Rekuperation mit Humanmaterial (oder auch Menschenhandel, aber das klingt nicht so cool). Da haette der olle Marx bestimmt Konfetti geschmissen.
> 
> ...



Ich troll doch nur rum, für mich gehört jeder Kommunist verg…  vergessen jaa das wollte ich sagen hehe.



compisucher schrieb:


> Der theoretisch schöne Kommunismus scheitert stets an der Uneinsichtigkeit der Volksvertreter, ihre eigene Unfähigkeit/Grenzen zu erkennen und den Platz an Fähigere weiterzugeben.
> Stets entwickelt sich eine Macht-Clique, die nur alleinig auf den eigenen Machterhalt aus sind, die Werktätigen im Frust keine Volksleistung mehr bringen und das System kurz oder lang zusammenbricht.
> Da ist mir das so unperfekte System der Demokratie viel lieber...



Ja das sind bestimm die Gründe für das scheitern lol.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wolfgang Merkel was ist das wieder für ein Verräter an der Kommunistischen Idee. Der Junge soll Marx lesen und von Lenin und Stalin siegen lernen und wie man mit solchen Trotzkisten wie Wolfgang M. umgeht.



Man kann eigentlich nur hoffen das dies nicht deine ernstgemeinte Meinung ist...



compisucher schrieb:


> *Der theoretisch schöne Kommunismus scheitert stets an der Uneinsichtigkeit der Volksvertreter, ihre eigene Unfähigkeit/Grenzen zu erkennen und den Platz an Fähigere weiterzugeben.*
> Stets entwickelt sich eine Macht-Clique, die nur alleinig auf den eigenen Machterhalt aus sind, die Werktätigen im Frust keine Volksleistung mehr bringen und das System kurz oder lang zusammenbricht.
> Da ist mir das so unperfekte System der Demokratie viel lieber...



Daran scheitert auch der Kapitalismus, nur mischt sich dessen System halt nicht grundsätzlich so direkt dirigierend in die Wirtschaft ein, weshalb das für den Einzelnen zu sehr selektiven Wahrnehmungen dieses Scheiterns führt, bis zu dem Punkt wo es zum großen Börsencrash kommt und die große Mehrheit zu gleichen Teilen unter diesem Scheitern anfängt zu leiden. 

In jedem Fall aber geht es auch im Kapitalismus in den gehobenen Kreisen nicht mehr um Kompetenz / Fähigkeiten und das Einhalten von Grenzen, sondern vorrangig um Kontakte / Beziehungen und Geld.


----------



## CPFUUU (18. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Daran scheitert auch der Kapitalismus, nur mischt sich dessen System halt nicht so stark in die Wirtschaft ein



Kommst du dir eigentlich schlau vor wenn du sowas schreibst ?


----------



## Nightslaver (18. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wolfgang Merkel was ist das wieder für ein Verräter an der Kommunistischen Idee. Der Junge soll Marx lesen und von Lenin und Stalin siegen lernen und wie man mit solchen Trotzkisten wie Wolfgang M. umgeht.





CPFUUU schrieb:


> Kommst du dir eigentlich schlau vor wenn du sowas schreibst ?



Gegenfrage, kommst du dir schlau vor wenn du solche Plattitüden wie im ersten Zitat schreibst?


----------



## CPFUUU (18. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, kommst du dir schlau vor wenn du solche Plattitüden wie im ersten Zitat schreibst?



Jedenfalls schlauer als Leute die auf sowas anspringen. Aber du bist etwas durcheinander ne ?


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Jedenfalls schlauer als Leute die auf sowas anspringen. Aber du bist etwas durcheinander ne ?



Und was hat das wieder mit dem Klimawandel zu tun?


----------



## Nightslaver (18. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Jedenfalls schlauer als Leute die auf sowas anspringen.



Na wenn du meinst das du das brauchst um dein scheinbar recht geringes Selbstwertgefühl und Ego aufzupolieren. Weiß zwar nicht was du damit meinst bewiesen / "entlarvt" zu haben, da sich hier niemand für Kommunismus (nach sovjetischer Art) und die Verstaatlichung der Wirtschaft ausgesprochen hat, aber bitte, du hast es allen hier gezeigt, was für ein unglaublich gebildeter und schlauer Mensch du im Vergleich zu anderen bist, oder auch nicht ("wer weiß das schon")...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigentlich mal einen guten Text, gerne auch ein Buch dafür warum Privatisierung sinnvoll ist und Staatsbetriebe ineffizient sind?
> Also beim Mobilfunk etc kann ich die Privatisierung ja noch verstehen, bei Wasser z.B. überhaupt nicht.



Das wird es so nicht geben. Es gibt Texte, warum Privatisierung sinnvoll ist (=> weil die Privatwirtschaft damit Gewinne erzielen kann) und vielleicht auch, warum Staatsbetriebe ineffizient sind (in aller Regel wegen politisch ausgerichteter und/oder vollkommen veralteter, unflexibler Strukturen). Aber prinzipiell ist es so, dass kein Unternehmer vergleichbare Konditionen wie der Staat rausschlagen kann, kein Unternehmer soviel gestalterische Möglichkeiten hat (auch wenn einige Lobbys nah ran kommen) und kein Unternehmer sich so langfristige Vorausplanungen erlauben kann, wie der Staat. Damit hat der mit Abstand das meiste Potential für eine effiziente Unternehmensführung, denn umgekehrt gibt es außer "Konkurs" (und "Verkauf", den es ja gerade zu vermeiden gilt) keine einzige Option, die einem privaten Unternehmer zur Auswahl steht, aber dem Staat nicht.

Aus volkswirtschaftlicher Sicht gilt das um so mehr, denn da muss neben dem reinen Unternehmen auch noch dessen Wirkung auf den Markt, die Wirtschaft, die Bevölkerung sowie Natur und Ressourcen berücksichtigt werden: Ist es günstiger, wenn der Staat ein Unternehmen z.B. so leitet, dass es möglichst ressourcenschonend arbeitet, oder ist es günstiger, wenn ein Unternehmer die Ressourcen zulasten etwas höherer Unternehmensgewinne verschleudert und der Staat Gegenmaßnahmen im Umweltschutz bezahlt? Garantiert nicht ersteres.


(Es gibt aber viele Bereiche, wo die Vorteile aus einer staatlichen Leitung minimal wären. Z.B. ein Gemüsehändler kann sowieso nur begrenzt planen und wenn er selbst schlechtere Bedingungen aushandelt, als einer seiner zahlreichen Mitbewerber, dann ist dass für die Gemeinschaft auch egal, weil sie eben ausweichen kann.)


----------



## CPFUUU (18. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na wenn du meinst das du das brauchst um dein scheinbar recht geringes Selbstwertgefühl und Ego aufzupolieren. Weiß zwar nicht was du damit meinst bewiesen / "entlarvt" zu haben, da sich hier niemand für Kommunismus (nach sovjetischer Art) und die Verstaatlichung der Wirtschaft ausgesprochen hat, aber bitte, du hast es allen hier gezeigt, was für ein unglaublich gebildeter und schlauer Mensch du im Vergleich zu anderen bist, oder auch nicht ("wer weiß das schon")...



Ich finds witzig wenn Leute Troll Einzeiler ernst nehmen und dann ganze Textwände dazu schreiben. Zumal du lauter so sinnlosen halbgaren Kram zu Wirtschaftsthemen schreibst, 
so ein richtiges intellektuelles Opfer der sozialen Marktwirtschafts Ideologie.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was hat das wieder mit dem Klimawandel zu tun?



Ich find Menschen die tatsächlich an diese Klimascheiße glauben erbärmlich und mach mir ab und an einen Spaß damit. Irgendwer wird immer getriggert.


----------



## compisucher (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ich finds witzig wenn Leute Troll Einzeiler ernst nehmen und dann ganze Textwände dazu schreiben. Zumal du lauter so sinnlosen halbgaren Kram zu Wirtschaftsthemen schreibst,
> so ein richtiges intellektuelles Opfer der sozialen Marktwirtschafts Ideologie.
> Ich find Menschen die tatsächlich an diese Klimascheiße glauben erbärmlich und mach mir ab und an einen Spaß damit. Irgendwer wird immer getriggert.



Die Kernfrage ist dann, warum du als selbsternannter Troll und "Klimascheiße"-Gegner hier überhaupt was schreibst- um deine Trollfantasien ausleben zu können?
Zum Glück gibts den Ignore Knopf, von dem ich soeben Gebrauch mache.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ich find Menschen die tatsächlich an diese Klimascheiße glauben erbärmlich und mach mir ab und an einen Spaß damit. Irgendwer wird immer getriggert.



Der von Menschen beschleunigte Klimawandel ist aber Fakt und ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, dass es Leute gibt, die das nicht akzeptieren wollen.
Du benutzt doch Computer und son Zeugs. Du benutzt also Technologie, die die Menschen entwickelt haben, weil sie die Wechselwirkung zwischen Materie und Licht verstanden haben.
Aber ausgerechnet bei der Wechselwirkung zwischen Materie und Licht -- wenn es um Moleküle geht -- sollen die Menschen plötzlich alle keine Ahnung haben? 
Das ist echt dreist, sowas zu behaupten.
Wenn du also nicht an den von Menschen beschleunigten Klimawandel glaubst, erwarte ich von dir, dass du keinerlei Technologie benutzt, die auf exakt dieses Verständnis von Materie und Licht beruht.


----------



## compisucher (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du also nicht an den von Menschen beschleunigten Klimawandel glaubst, erwarte ich von dir, dass du keinerlei Technologie benutzt, die auf exakt dieses Verständnis von Materie und Licht beruht.


DAS könnte Tricky werden, selbst Feuerstein ist dann Tabu...


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> DAS könnte Tricky werden, selbst Feuerstein ist dann Tabu...



Kerzen gehen noch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... Aber prinzipiell ist es so, dass kein Unternehmer vergleichbare Konditionen wie der Staat rausschlagen kann...


Das sehen wir deutlich an der Gorch Fock, die so billig keine Privatperson restaurieren lassen könnte, wir sehen die Effizienz bei BER und anderen öffentlichen Ausschreibungen. _- Sarkasmus Ende -_

Es ist vielschichtig und Wettbewerb ist immer wichtig, das liegt in der menschlichen Natur. Zum streben gehört der Vergleich mit anderen. Das sehen wir selbst in nicht wirklich funktionierenden Märkten wie CPUs oder Grafikkarten. Kaum bringt AMD gute und billige Produkte, muss Intel nachziehen. Naja, gut ja, mit dem billig hadern sie noch.

Geht es um einmalige Infrastruktur, ist das etwas anderes. Wir benötigen nicht drei Autobahnen nebeneinander, oder fünf Wasserleitungen. Auch Stromnetze reichen uns eines, obwohl wir mit dem Bundesbahnnetz ein weiteres mit 16,3 Hz haben. Und man könnte durchaus unterschiedliche Techniken im Wettbewerb sehen und parallel Gleichstromnetze bauen. Schwierig, dass allgemeingültig zu betrachten. Unterschiedliche Techniken, z.B. Bahn, Auto, Flugzeuge und Fahrradwege kann man durchaus parallel bauen. 

Ich sehe Infrastruktur nicht als gewinnorientierte Produkte. Sie sind die Basis für einen guten Wettbewerb sollten aber selber nicht bis aufs letzte optimiert werden. Infrastruktur ist auch die Option des Staats zu lenken, z.B. gegen die Landflucht zu arbeiten, wenn das denn ein langfristiges politisches Ziel ist.

Und damit schließt sich der Kreis zum Klimawandel. Die Frage, ob Subventionen besser als Steuern sind, oder beide genutzt werden müssen, ist offen. Z.B. wäre eine Abgassteuer merklich sinnvoller, als eine Subvention der EE. Das dumme ist nur, dass der gemeine Bürger bei Steuern sofort auf die Barikarden geht, an Subventionen aber glaubt, gewinnen zu können und die Klappe hält. 

Hätte man das Thema Klimawandel ernst genommen und hätte man 40 Jahre früher begonnen, wären wir heute viel weiter. Alleine schon die Ölkrise 1973 hätte zum Umdenken führen können. VW entwickelte damals schon 4l Autos, der Markt wollte so etwas nicht. Warum? Weil fossile Energieträger viel zu billig verkauft werden. Und genau das ist die Krux. 

Weil Öl zum Teil noch selbstständig aus dem Boden sprudelt, zumindest gibt es noch einige Quellen in Saudi Arabien, in denen quasi ohne Produktionskosten gefördert werden kann, kann dieses Öl prinzipiell auch zum minimalen Kosten verkauft werden. Ebenso mit im Tagebau geförderter Kohle. Billiger geht es nicht, wie soll dagegen eine EE bestehen? Nur, wenn man endlich Abgase sinnvoll und hoch besteuert, wird der Wettbewerb der besten Lösungen funktionieren. 

Wir sehen aber am Thema NOx und der Dieselaffäire, wie schwer es ist, Besteuerungen oder Verboter umzusetzen. Würde man stattdessen die Elektromobilität mit den hunderten Milliarden subventionieren, die in die Kerntechnik flossen und fließen, hätten wie so billige und gute Elektrofahrzeuge, dass es eine Freude wäre


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

UN-Weltwasserbericht: Kampf um jeden Tropfen | tagesschau.de


----------



## compisucher (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hätte man das Thema Klimawandel ernst genommen und hätte man 40 Jahre früher begonnen, wären wir heute viel weiter. Alleine schon die Ölkrise 1973 hätte zum Umdenken führen können. VW entwickelte damals schon 4l Autos, der Markt wollte so etwas nicht. Warum? Weil fossile Energieträger viel zu billig verkauft werden. Und genau das ist die Krux.


Gutes Argument!
Es war damals schon absehbar, dass wir hier auf dem Holzweg waren.
Immerhin wurde als Reaktion zu der Zeit massiv in die Kernenergie investiert - auch ein Holzweg, da gerade zu der Zeit auch in D. sich zaghaft das Pflänzchen der Solarenergie regte.
Die Technik wäre ca. 1975 schon vorhanden gewesen...


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir sehen aber am Thema NOx und der Dieselaffäire, wie schwer es ist, Besteuerungen oder Verboter umzusetzen. Würde man stattdessen die Elektromobilität mit den hunderten Milliarden subventionieren, die in die Kerntechnik flossen und fließen, hätten wie so billige und gute Elektrofahrzeuge, dass es eine Freude wäre



Das Problem sind die Akkus. Die Herstellung ist aufwändig. Die Entsorgung noch mehr.
Dann musst du ein Stromnetz haben, von dem 50 Millionen Elektrofahrzeuge laden können.
Ich würde mir noch mal die Brennstoffzelle anschauen. Gerade bei großen Fahrzeugen wie Lkw oder Busse wäre das sinnvoll.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die Akkus. Die Herstellung ist aufwändig. Die Entsorgung noch mehr.
> Dann musst du ein Stromnetz haben, von dem 50 Millionen Elektrofahrzeuge laden können.
> Ich würde mir noch mal die Brennstoffzelle anschauen. Gerade bei großen Fahrzeugen wie Lkw oder Busse wäre das sinnvoll.


Du gehst an das Problem falsch heran. Du erwartest, dass alles gleich perfekt ist.

1.: Ja, um bestimmte Metalle wie Lithium zu fördern, bedarf es relativ viel Enerige. Die Ökobilanz eines Autos sind darum nicht so gut im Vergleich zu einem aus, welches mit aus der Erde sprudelndem Öl gebaut und betrieben wird. Aber diese Zeiten sind passe. Schau Dir die Förderung und die Probleme von Ölsanden in Kanada an und vergleiche das mit der Lithium Förderung.
Kanada - OElsand-Abbau belastet Atmosphaere stark - Wissen - Sueddeutsche.de

2.: Hat man erst einmal Millionen große Fahrzeugakkus, ist es ein leichtes, dafür Rezyclinganlagen zu bauen. Technisch ist das kein Problem, es gibt nur heute keine. Die Ökobilanz von Elektroautos wird dann signifikant besser. Das ist wie mit Windkraftanlagen. Es macht einen Unterschied, ob man neuen Stahl aus dem Hochofen nutzt, oder eingeschmolzene alte Türme, die im Elektroofen eingescholzen werden. Genau das ist das lamgfristige WKA Konzept. Der Stahl der Türme bleibt erhalten, nur alle 20 Jahre muss er eingeschmolzen 

3.: Warum sollte das Stromnetz heute für 50 Millionen gleichzeitigt schnellgeladenen Fahrzeugakkua ausgelegt sein? 1900 gab es auch keine Straßen für 50 Millionen Autos, hätte man also auch sein lassen sollen, oder? Kutschen können doch alles besser. Es ist heute überhaupt gar kein Problem, nicht einmal im Ansatz, eine Millionen Elektrofahrzeuge ans Netz zu hängen. Ab ca. fünf Millionen Fahrzeugen beginnt es, dass man  über intelligentes Ladeverhalten reden muss, erst ab über ca. zehn Millionen Elektrofahrzeugen würde das heutige Netz Probleme bekommen. Bis wir soweit sind, hat sich aber viel verändert. Also, Füße still halten


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Klar, ich bin weder ein Fan vom Ölsand in Kanada oder dem Fracking in den USA. Beides sollte sofort gestoppt werden.
Ebenso müsste man das Fördern des Öls im Niger Delta verbietet. Da wird die Umwelt in einem Ausmaß zerstört, wie es kaum vorstellbar ist.
Daher bin ich für Grundlagenforschung. Da muss das Geld investiert werden. Lithium Ionen Akkus können ja nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange sein.

Und natürlich muss das Stromnetz ausgebaut werden. Dort, wo man Energie gewinnen kann, sollte man Energie gewinnen.
Daher würde ich erst mal die Energieversorgung keine Handvoll Unternehmen überlassen. Das sollte im Besitz von Non Profit Organisationen sein. Der Staat finanziert die Infrastruktur und hält sie am Laufen. Dafür zahlen die Bürger Steuern. 
Energie, Nahrungsmittel, Wasser, Wohnungsraum, Bildung, Pflege -- das alles hat nichts in den Händen profitorientierter Unternehmen zu suchen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar, ich bin weder ein Fan vom Ölsand in Kanada oder dem Fracking in den USA. Beides sollte sofort gestoppt werden.
> Ebenso müsste man das Fördern des Öls im Niger Delta verbietet.


Und wo soll das Öl, was wir nutzen, dann her kommen? Das ist doch das eigentliche Problem, denn Ölpeak war schon. Der Weg über Solarstrom und Windkraftanlagen sowie einem Autoakku, den der Normalfahrer einmal in der Woche irgendwann, wenn viel Wind oder Sonne im Netz ist, aufläd, hilft dabei enorm,


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wo soll das Öl, was wir nutzen, dann her kommen? Das ist doch das eigentliche Problem, denn Ölpeak war schon. Der Weg über Solarstrom und Windkraftanlagen sowie einem Autoakku, den der Normalfahrer einmal in der Woche irgendwann, wenn viel Wind oder Sonne im Netz ist, aufläd, hilft dabei enorm,



Venezuela hat sehr viele Erdölreserven.
Und Öl ist nichts anderes als Kohlenwasserstoff. Sowas könnte man auch künstlich herstellen. Bzw. könnte man mal über Alternativen nachdenken. Wie viel Öl findet man in kosmetische Produkte? Müssen wir alles in Plastik verpacken und dann noch mal mit Plastik umwickeln? Wieso sind Bananen, die von weit her kommen, günstiger als Äpfel, die vor der Tür wachsen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Öl ist nichts anderes als Kohlenwasserstoff. Sowas könnte man auch künstlich herstellen.


Es ist alles nur eine Frage der Energie. Wo willst Du die herbekommen, wann und zu welchen Kosten? Genau das ist unser Problem. Wir betreiben zur Zeit Energieraubbau.


----------



## Sparanus (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja dieser 3L Lupo von VW war aber auch wieder echt teuer im Vergleich zu anderen Autos.
Ist genau wie bei den Elektroautos, du überzeugst niemanden wenn die Kiste 10k€ mehr kostet.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist alles nur eine Frage der Energie. Wo willst Du die herbekommen, wann und zu welchen Kosten? Genau das ist unser Problem. Wir betreiben zur Zeit Energieraubbau.



Energieraubbau betreiben wir seit Beginn der Industrialisierung im großen Stil (Kohle / Öl zur Stromerzeugung), das war auch mal zeitweilig durchaus ok, solange die Technologie eben am Anfang nicht vorhanden war es anders besser handhaben zu können, aber inzwischen hat man sich da eben etwas zu sehr daran gewöhnt, weil es "billig" ist und keiner das Geld in die Hand nehmen will das etablierte System, das dicke Renditen abwirft, für ein Neues, ersteinmal weniger profitables, zu finanzieren. Trotz des Wissens das mittelfristig das bestehende, veraltete, System dazu beitragen wird das die Folgeschäden durch das sich ändernde Klima die finanziellen Vorteile niemals rechtfertigen können, weil die Kosten durch die Schäden höher sein werden.

Aber wo halt kurz(sichtig)fristig viel Geld lockt interessiert halt Langfristigkeit nicht mehr.
Ein Problem das man ja in vielen Bereichen unserer Wirtschaft beobachten kann, Bestandskunden und langfristige Wirtschaftlichkeit sind oft nebensächlich sobald man meint die kurzfristigen Renditen noch steigern zu können, ob das Unternehmen damit auch noch in 10 bis 20 Jahren gut am Markt aufgestellt sein wird, how cares?


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist alles nur eine Frage der Energie. Wo willst Du die herbekommen, wann und zu welchen Kosten? Genau das ist unser Problem. Wir betreiben zur Zeit Energieraubbau.



Wir haben einen Energieerzeuger -- rund 150 Millionen Kilometer von uns entfernt. Man muss den nur mal richtig anzapfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Energieerzeuger -- rund 150 Millionen Kilometer von uns entfernt. Man muss den nur mal richtig anzapfen.


Dyson-Sphaere – Wikipedia

Richtig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Die Kernfrage ist dann, warum du als selbsternannter Troll und "Klimascheiße"-Gegner hier überhaupt was schreibst- um deine Trollfantasien ausleben zu können?
> Zum Glück gibts den Ignore Knopf, von dem ich soeben Gebrauch mache.



Besser den Melden-Button benutzten. Dann bleiben Leute, die nur Stunk verbreiten wollen, allen erspart.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sehen wir deutlich an der Gorch Fock, die so billig keine Privatperson restaurieren lassen könnte, wir sehen die Effizienz bei BER und anderen öffentlichen Ausschreibungen. _- Sarkasmus Ende -_




"Können" und "tun" sind zwei paar Schuhe. Gerade die deutsche Politik handelt praktisch nie Konditionen raus, die für den Staat oder die Bevölkerung vorteilhaft sind, sondern sehr oft das genaue Gegenteil.



> Es ist vielschichtig und Wettbewerb ist immer wichtig, das liegt in der menschlichen Natur. Zum streben gehört der Vergleich mit anderen. Das sehen wir selbst in nicht wirklich funktionierenden Märkten wie CPUs oder Grafikkarten. Kaum bringt AMD gute und billige Produkte, muss Intel nachziehen. Naja, gut ja, mit dem billig hadern sie noch.



Das sieht man sogar bei Produkten, für die es gar keinen offenen Markt gibt. Atom-U-Boote, Mars-Lander, Panabär-Haltungsbedingungen - man braucht keine Privatwirtschaft für Fortschritt, nur einen Willen. Privatwirtschaft garantiert diesen Willen (oder geht Pleite. Mit SPD und Union befreundete Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.), Politik macht das nicht, weswegen sich dort viele Beispiele finden, in denen sich niemand um Verbesserung gekümmert hat. Aber in dem Moment, wo man sagt, "wir müssen privatisieren" kümmert sich eben doch jemand um Veränderung. Er könnte dann ebensogut den Fortschritt selbst umsetzen, und das günstiger als über eine Privatisierung, wenn es ihm denn um Fortschritt ginge. In der Vergangenheit ging es bei Privatisierungen aber allzu oft nur um privaten Profit. Mit der Motiviation ist natürlich kein staatlich initiierter Fortschritt möglich.
Aber auch keine langfristige Verbesserung auf privatwirtschaftlichem Wege.



> Geht es um einmalige Infrastruktur, ist das etwas anderes. Wir benötigen nicht drei Autobahnen nebeneinander, oder fünf Wasserleitungen. Auch Stromnetze reichen uns eines, obwohl wir mit dem Bundesbahnnetz ein weiteres mit 16,3 Hz haben. Und man könnte durchaus unterschiedliche Techniken im Wettbewerb sehen und parallel Gleichstromnetze bauen. Schwierig, dass allgemeingültig zu betrachten. Unterschiedliche Techniken, z.B. Bahn, Auto, Flugzeuge und Fahrradwege kann man durchaus parallel bauen.



Wir "brauchen" auch nur einen CPU-Hersteller, einen Schokoriegelproduzenten, einen Fertigmöbellieferanten und einen Online-Job. Und genau darauf steuert auch die Privatwirtschaft hin, mit dem unschönen Unterschied, dass das resultierende Monopol dann nicht einmal via Staat im Sinne der Bevölkerung gelenkt werden kann, sondern bei gleichen Lasten wie ein mittelprächtig geführter Staatskonzern die Vorteile auch noch in private Taschen spült.
(An der Stelle die Anmerkung, dass staatlich organisierte Wirtschaft nicht zwingend ein Unternehmen pro Kategorie bedeutet. Das ist zwar effizienztechnisch sinnvoll und in einer Staatswirtschaft leicht erreichbar und deswegen oft anzutreffen, aber wenn man tatsächlich einen Vorteil in den Reibungsverlusten eines Konkurrenzkampfes sieht, geht das auch staatlich. Die Sowjetunion hat sich z.B. zeitlebens Ausschreibungen unter mehreren Ingenieurbüros für die meisten Rüstungsprojekte geleistet.)



> Ich sehe Infrastruktur nicht als gewinnorientierte Produkte.



Privatisierer aber. Die sehen alles als gewinnorientiertes Produkt. Selbst die (Un-)Gesundheit von Menschen.



> Und damit schließt sich der Kreis zum Klimawandel. Die Frage, ob Subventionen besser als Steuern sind, oder beide genutzt werden müssen, ist offen. Z.B. wäre eine Abgassteuer merklich sinnvoller, als eine Subvention der EE. Das dumme ist nur, dass der gemeine Bürger bei Steuern sofort auf die Barikarden geht, an Subventionen aber glaubt, gewinnen zu können und die Klappe hält.



Letztlich ist beides eine staatliche Preismanipulation mit lenkendem Ziel. Wenn man die EE 50% günstiger macht, auf Strom aber ohnehin 60% Abgaben hat (70-80% wenn man die Abgaben auf die Mitarbeiter der Stromkonzerne mitzählt), dann ist es letztlich auch nur eine Steuererleichterung oder umgekehrt eben eine höhere Besteuerung von allem anderen. Das Problem ist nur, dass kaum ein Politiker sich wirklich um Klimaschutz bemüht, sondern diesbezügliche Gesetze fast nur als Bonbon für die Wähler erlassen werden und solche Wahlgeschenke definieren sich immer über zusätzliche Ausgaben.



> Hätte man das Thema Klimawandel ernst genommen und hätte man 40 Jahre früher begonnen, wären wir heute viel weiter. Alleine schon die Ölkrise 1973 hätte zum Umdenken führen können. VW entwickelte damals schon 4l Autos, der Markt wollte so etwas nicht. Warum? Weil fossile Energieträger viel zu billig verkauft werden. Und genau das ist die Krux.



Aus der gleichen Zeit stammen übrigens BMWs Wasserstoffentwicklung und sämtliche alternativen Antriebskonzepte für Schiffe und Flugzeuge, die heute wieder ausgegraben werden.



> Weil Öl zum Teil noch selbstständig aus dem Boden sprudelt, zumindest gibt es noch einige Quellen in Saudi Arabien, in denen quasi ohne Produktionskosten gefördert werden kann, kann dieses Öl prinzipiell auch zum minimalen Kosten verkauft werden. Ebenso mit im Tagebau geförderter Kohle. Billiger geht es nicht, wie soll dagegen eine EE bestehen? Nur, wenn man endlich Abgase sinnvoll und hoch besteuert, wird der Wettbewerb der besten Lösungen funktionieren.



Vergiss Öl. Die aufwendige Förderung in Kanada und die Arktisprojekte sind nichts weiter, als noch schnell eine paar Euro zu machen, bevor die Nachfrage klimabedingt kollabiert. Wir haben weit mehr leicht zugängliche fossile Energieträger (insbesondere wenn man Erdgas mitzählt), als sich die Menschheit in den nächsten 1000 Jahren zu nutzen erlauben kann. Venezuela hat ja schon versucht, sich fürs nicht-anbohren bezahlen zu lassen, die OPEC drosselt selbst bei inflationsbereinigt fallenden Preisen die Förderung nicht mehr und USA und Kanada haben eben angefangen, selbst teure Reservelagerstätten auszubeuten. Weil es heute eben doch noch ein Bisschen Gewinn bringt und jeder genau weiß, dass Öl, dass in 30-50 Jahren noch im Boden steckt, keinen Wert mehr hat.

Das Problem ist halt, dass es eigentlich schon in 3-5 Jahren nicht verkaufbar sein sollte. Aber das erzähl ich jetzt seit 15 Jahren und andere machen das seit 35 Jahren und die Menschheit will offensichtlich die Katastrophe.



> Wir sehen aber am Thema NOx und der Dieselaffäire, wie schwer es ist, Besteuerungen oder Verboter umzusetzen. Würde man stattdessen die Elektromobilität mit den hunderten Milliarden subventionieren, die in die Kerntechnik flossen und fließen, hätten wie so billige und gute Elektrofahrzeuge, dass es eine Freude wäre



Da würde ich nicht drauf wetten, die immer wieder postulierten Durchbrüche in der Batterietechnik erweisen sich verdammt oft als chemische Sackgassen und da würde auch viel Geld nichts dran ändern. Aber wenn man in den 70er, 80er und 90ern den ÖV ausgebaut hätte, anstatt ihn zunehmend kaputt zu sparen (und das hätte man schon allein aus städteplanerischen Gründen machen sollen), dann würden wir heute gar nicht so viel über das Thema reden.

Ich wär ja dafür, die verzögerungsbedingten Verteuerungen der Klimaschutzmaßnahmen aus der Rentenkasse zu finanzieren 




compisucher schrieb:


> Gutes Argument!
> Es war damals schon absehbar, dass wir hier auf dem Holzweg waren.
> Immerhin wurde als Reaktion zu der Zeit massiv in die Kernenergie investiert - auch ein Holzweg, da gerade zu der Zeit auch in D. sich zaghaft das Pflänzchen der Solarenergie regte.
> Die Technik wäre ca. 1975 schon vorhanden gewesen...



In die Kerntechnik wurde schon lange vorher viel investiert. Das war immer militärisch begründet. Aber die Fusionsforschung müsste im Zuge der Ölkrise nochmal einen Schub bekommen haben.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> 3.: Warum sollte das Stromnetz heute für 50 Millionen gleichzeitigt schnellgeladenen Fahrzeugakkua ausgelegt sein? 1900 gab es auch keine Straßen für 50 Millionen Autos, hätte man also auch sein lassen sollen, oder? Kutschen können doch alles besser. Es ist heute überhaupt gar kein Problem, nicht einmal im Ansatz, eine Millionen Elektrofahrzeuge ans Netz zu hängen. Ab ca. fünf Millionen Fahrzeugen beginnt es, dass man  über intelligentes Ladeverhalten reden muss, erst ab über ca. zehn Millionen Elektrofahrzeugen würde das heutige Netz Probleme bekommen. Bis wir soweit sind, hat sich aber viel verändert. Also, Füße still halten



Das mag für das großräumige Netz gelten, uns fehlen aber schlicht in jedem Stadtteil die Verteiler, an jedem Bordstein die Zuleitungen. Auch das sind Netz-/Erschließungskosten, genauso wie die später folgenden für den großräumigen Ausbau und Zwischenspeicher, die sich aber auch schon heute bemerkbar machen (siehe Trassendiskussionen). Bei der derzeitigen "Wachstums"geschwindigkeit des Batterie-Auto-Marktes ist die Sache trotzdem kein großes Problem, aber wenn man über die Möglichkeiten künftiger Mobilität redet und insbesondere wenn man einen schnellen Ersatz von Verbrennern durch Batterieautos predigt, muss man das Thema berücksichtigen. Nicht weil es unlösbar wäre, sondern weil es teuer wird. Und es gibt eine ganze Reihe anderer Klimaschutzmaßnahmen, die derzeit mit der Begründung "ist zu teuer" nicht umgesetzt werden.
(Und wie schon oft geäußert: Imho müssen sich Batterieautos da ganz weit hinten anstellen, was die Kosten/Nutzenrechnung angeht.)




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist alles nur eine Frage der Energie. Wo willst Du die herbekommen, wann und zu welchen Kosten? Genau das ist unser Problem. Wir betreiben zur Zeit Energieraubbau.



Exakt. DAS ist unser Problem. Nicht Batterieautos und Ladetechnik, sondern die Bereitstellung von Primärenergie relativ zum Gesamtenergieverbrauch. Leider wird sich aber zunehmend auf das Bruchstück "Autofahren" konzentriert, dass allein rein gar keine Abhilfe schaffen kann und in das Investitionen ggf. komplett rausgeschmissenes Geld sind, wenn man die viel wichtigeren Rahmebedingungen nicht regelt. Und die geraten zunehmend aus dem Blick.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Exakt. DAS ist unser Problem. Nicht Batterieautos und Ladetechnik, sondern die Bereitstellung von Primärenergie relativ zum Gesamtenergieverbrauch. Leider wird sich aber zunehmend auf das Bruchstück "Autofahren" konzentriert, dass allein rein gar keine Abhilfe schaffen kann und in das Investitionen ggf. komplett rausgeschmissenes Geld sind, wenn man die viel wichtigeren Rahmebedingungen nicht regelt. Und die geraten zunehmend aus dem Blick.



Die Frage ist doch ob es aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht nicht sowieso wesentlich effizienter wäre den ÖPNV und zeitlich begrenzten Leihfahrzeugverkehr zu fördern und umweltfreundlicher zu gestalten, als weiterhin so unfassbar viel Energie und Geld für den Individualverkehr und private Mobilität zu investieren.
Ich will garnicht wissen wieviel Mrd. Euro in Deutschland jährlich von Haushalten & Staat zusammen für den Individualverkehr ausgegeben wird, würde man da von jedem Haushalt eine monatliche pauschale Abgabe nehmen könnte man vermutlich noch das letzte Hinterwäldlerdorf in Mecklenburg Vorpommern vernünftig an einen umweltfreundlichen ÖPNV anbinden, zudem würde das mit zimlicher Sicherheit auch den Bedarf an der notwendigen erzeugten Energie, für den restlichen Verkehr, deutlich reduzieren.
Das würde natürlich auch bedingen das man die Menschen wieder umgewöhnt, nicht für jede Tüte Milch beim Lidl das Auto nehmen zu wollen, sondern mal Füße / Fahrrad zu benutzen, oder eben den Bedarf für Einkäufe (wie früher) besser zu planen.

Aber natürlich schwierig sowas umzusetzen, da es ein drastisches umdenken beim kompletten über Jahrzehnte verfolgten Konzept des privaten Personenverkehrs bedeuten würde und man sich natürlich auch gegen eine Kraftfahrzeuglobby durchsetzen müsste die enorm stark ist.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der von Menschen beschleunigte Klimawandel ist aber Fakt und ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, dass es Leute gibt, die das nicht akzeptieren wollen.
> Du benutzt doch Computer und son Zeugs. Du benutzt also Technologie, die die Menschen entwickelt haben, weil sie die Wechselwirkung zwischen Materie und Licht verstanden haben.
> Aber ausgerechnet bei der Wechselwirkung zwischen Materie und Licht -- wenn es um Moleküle geht -- sollen die Menschen plötzlich alle keine Ahnung haben?
> Das ist echt dreist, sowas zu behaupten.
> Wenn du also nicht an den von Menschen beschleunigten Klimawandel glaubst, erwarte ich von dir, dass du keinerlei Technologie benutzt, die auf exakt dieses Verständnis von Materie und Licht beruht.



Dieser Klimamüll ist eine bessere Verschwörungstheorie damit dumme Politiker und von Staatsmitteln lebende Wissenschaftler Relevanz vortäuschen können. 
Man kann das Wetter kaum eine Woche vorhersagen aber 100 Jahre Klimaentw. sind plötzlich kein Problem.
Aber selbst wenn es alles wahr wäre würde es bedeuten das die Unterentwickelten ausgelöscht werden. Für mich eine win win Situation.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ganz wichtig bei einem modernen ÖPNV wäre, dass die Fahrzeuge autonom fahren können. Erstmal würde sowas das ganze System ein gutes Stück billiger machen und zweitens ist es zwingend notwendig da man schon jetzt einen harten Fahrermangel hat.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig bei einem modernen ÖPNV wäre, dass die Fahrzeuge autonom fahren können. Erstmal würde sowas das ganze System ein gutes Stück billiger machen und zweitens ist es zwingend notwendig da man schon jetzt einen harten Fahrermangel hat.



Autonom fahren lassen ist günstiger? Wie kommst du darauf?
Du müsstest an allen Strecken 5G haben, damit die Datenmenge übertragen werden kann. Dann die Server, der Energieverbrauch. Da ist es günstiger, einen Fahrer einzustellen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Willst du sarkastisch sein?


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Willst du sarkastisch sein?



Nö, wie kommst du darauf, dass autonomes Fahren preiswerter ist als einen Fahrer hinters Lenkrad zu setzen?
Abgesehen davon, dass du gigantische Datenmengen hast, die verarbeitet werden müssen, müssen die auch gespeichert werden.
Schon heute ist das Internet der fünft größte Energieverbraucher, wenn das Internet ein Land wäre.


----------



## compisucher (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich gehe davon aus, das wir binnen 1-2 Generationen (30-60 Jahre) nur noch Fahrzeuge "on demand" haben werden.
Es ist  in einer Welt mit immer knapperen Ressourcen Unsinn, dass jeder Haushalt 1-2 KfZ auf dem Hof stehen hat und dann auf Arbeit die Teile auch wieder nur Parkplätze verbrauchen.
Solch ein System lässt sich aber nur mit autonomen KfZ bewerkstelligen.
Die hierfür notwendige Dateninfrastrukur sehe ich als Zukunftsinvest an, da übergreifend auch viele andere Nutzer diese Datenautobahnen und Serverkapazitäten nutzen können.

Ob es dann Busse, Kleinbusse oder autonome PKWs sind, sei dahingestellt und ist hier irrelevant, die Nutzerprofile werden den Takt beim Fahrzeugbau geben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Können" und "tun" sind zwei paar Schuhe. Gerade die deutsche Politik handelt praktisch nie Konditionen raus, die für den Staat oder die Bevölkerung vorteilhaft sind, sondern sehr oft das genaue Gegenteil.


Es fehlt auch der Wettbewerb. Ich persönlich finde es nicht schlimm, wenn nicht jeder Subunternehmer bis aufs Blut ausgequetsch wird und das letzte Promille Effizienz gesucht wird. Und hinreichend große Unternehmen unterscheiden sich wenig von staatlichen Organisationen, Ich bin keineswegs für Privatisierungen. Ich bin der Meinung, sämtliche für die Infrastruktur notwendigen Bereich haben in staatlicher Hand zu bleiben und noch viel mehr. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sieht man sogar bei Produkten, für die es gar keinen offenen Markt gibt. Atom-U-Boote, Mars-Lander, Panabär-Haltungsbedingungen - man braucht keine Privatwirtschaft für Fortschritt, nur einen Willen. Privatwirtschaft garantiert diesen Willen (oder geht Pleite.


Natürlich sind es gerade staatliche Forschungsmittel, die zu wirklich neuen Entwicklungsstufen führen. Dazu bedarf es aber auch visionärer Politiker, und die fehlen uns seit Jahrzehnten. Natürlich bedarf es z.B. eines EEGs, um neue Techniken zu unterstützen. Oder wir hätten einseitig mit massiver Wettbewerbsverzerrung Abgasbelastungen besteuern müssen. Das geht geht aber nur weltweit.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir "brauchen" auch nur einen CPU-Hersteller, einen Schokoriegelproduzenten, einen Fertigmöbellieferanten und einen Online-Job. Und genau darauf steuert auch die Privatwirtschaft hin, mit dem unschönen Unterschied, dass das resultierende Monopol dann nicht einmal via Staat im Sinne der Bevölkerung gelenkt werden kann, sondern bei gleichen Lasten wie ein mittelprächtig geführter Staatskonzern die Vorteile auch noch in private Taschen spült.


Die These der Monopolisierung ist für mich weiterhin fragwürdig. Denn immer dann, wenn es ein Monopolist zu dolle treibt, wenden sich Kunden ab und es entstehen Alternativen. Dazu gesellen sich dann neue Techniken, die neue Firmen hervorbringen. Die Halbwertszeit großer Konzerne liegt unter 20 Jahren. Und z.B. zu CPUs gibt es mit der ARM Prozessoren natürlich gute Alternativen zu Intel und AMD. Der nächste Sprung sind z.B. Quantencomputer, und die kommen dann auch nicht mehr vom heutigen Monopolisten Intel. Ich will damit nur sagen, dass ich die so gefürchtete Monopolbildung relativ unkritisch sehe, weil ich langfrisitg denke und die Zeit heute schnelllebiger als früher ist. Monopole halten nicht lange.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vergiss Öl. Die aufwendige Förderung in Kanada und die Arktisprojekte sind nichts weiter, als noch schnell eine paar Euro zu machen, bevor die Nachfrage klimabedingt kollabiert. Wir haben weit mehr leicht zugängliche fossile Energieträger (insbesondere wenn man Erdgas mitzählt), als sich die Menschheit in den nächsten 1000 Jahren zu nutzen erlauben kann.


Es geht um die nächsten vierzig Jahre. Und Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass alles, was erreichbar ist, gefördert wird, wenn wir nicht billige und funktionierende Alternativen entwickeln und Entwicklungsländern zur Verfügung stellen. Warum sollten Hungernde und Frierende aufhören, Kohle aus dem Boden zu buddeln. Und erkläre mal Menschen in Sibieren, und da leben ein paar Millionen, dass sie ohne fossile Energien auskommen sollen. Das Gelächter wird riesig werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Venezuela hat ja schon versucht, sich fürs nicht-anbohren bezahlen zu lassen


Ein guter Ansatz, der leider im Sand verlaufen ist. Wir müssen jetzt erstmal Trump überstehen und dann geht es vielleicht in sinnvolle Richtungen weiter. China ist aufgewacht und versteht, dass es sich den Ast absägt, auf dem es sitzt. China hat nämlich kaum landwirtschaftliche Nutzfläche und ist von Nahrungsmittelimporten abhängig. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wenn man in den 70er, 80er und 90ern den ÖV ausgebaut hätte, anstatt ihn zunehmend kaputt zu sparen (und das hätte man schon allein aus städteplanerischen Gründen machen sollen), dann würden wir heute gar nicht so viel über das Thema reden.


Es ist ökologisch wenig sinnvoll, mit einer 1000kW Lock drei Hanselns von A nach B zu fahren. Aber im Bereich Mobilität tut sich sehr viel, warten wir die nächsten Jahre ab. Z.B. die kleinen Elektroroller können eine Revolution auslösen, weil das Auto damit wirklich für Fahrten bis 5km obsolet wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das mag für das großräumige Netz gelten, uns fehlen aber schlicht in jedem Stadtteil die Verteiler, an jedem Bordstein die Zuleitungen. ggf. komplett rausgeschmissenes Geld sind, wenn man die viel wichtigeren  Rahmebedingungen nicht regelt. Und die geraten zunehmend aus dem  Blick.


Es müssen auch nicht überall 100A Schnelllader stehen. Unter jedem Bürgersteig liegen Stromkabel für die häusliche Versorgung. An jeder Laterne ist genug Strom, um Batterien mit 2KW laden zu können. Das hilft schon, für den Angestellten, der acht Stunden parkt, und den Einkaufenden, der damit die Reichweite leicht erhöht. Und Parkhäuser mit Ladestationen auszustatten ist gar kein Problem. Man muss es nur wollen.

Es war überhaupt kein Problem zu beschließen, dass jeder Neubau in Großstätten eine eigene Tiefgarage bekommen muss. Was das kostet und Platz wegnimmt. Es ist nur ein Fingerschnipp zu beschließen, dass alle neuen Tiefgaragenplätze an jedem Parkplatz eine Schnellladestadion haben müssen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Exakt. DAS ist unser Problem. Nicht Batterieautos und Ladetechnik, sondern die Bereitstellung von Primärenergie relativ zum Gesamtenergieverbrauch.


Aktuell liegen wir trotz EEG immer noch um 10-15% Anteil der EE im Vergleich zum gesamten Primärenergieverbrauch. Und die Statistik ist ungenau, weil wir sehr viele Energieaufwenig hergestellte Prosukte importieren. Expotrtieren tun wir dagegen relativ energiearm gewandelte und veredelte Stoffe.
https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...tml?ticket=ST-635679-VeQqyyLc7rLFihPWVy9E-ap1

Wir drehen uns aber im Kreis, diese ganzen Argumente werden seit Jahren immer wieder ausgetauscht. Der erste und wichtige Schritt ist die zur Verfügungstellung von regenerativer Primärenergie und da stockt die Entwicklung massiv. Weltweit spielen Wasser, Biomasse, Wind und Solar kaum eine Rolle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weltweiter Energiemix nach Energietraeger 2016 | Statistik

Es wird also noch hundert Jahre dauern, bis eine Umstellung weltweit passiert, wenn alle Länder so etwas wie ein EEG einfphren würden. Aber wer kann sich das leisten? Die fossilen Energieträger werden verbrannt werden, das ist unausweichlich und die Konsequenzen auch. Es ist frustrierend


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, wie kommst du darauf, dass autonomes Fahren preiswerter ist als einen Fahrer hinters Lenkrad zu setzen?
> Abgesehen davon, dass du gigantische Datenmengen hast, die verarbeitet werden müssen, müssen die auch gespeichert werden.
> Schon heute ist das Internet der fünft größte Energieverbraucher, wenn das Internet ein Land wäre.


Weil ich dich eigentlich nicht für so blöd halte sowas zu denken.
Rechne doch mal wie viele kw/h man für den Monatslohn eines Busfahrers bekommt. Ja einige und selbst das wäre schon bescheuert, da man nie im Leben so viel Leistung braucht.

Nehmen wir erstmal Züge, welche Daten sollen die jetzt mehr übertragen die sie nicht schon eh durch ETCS übertragen? Ja eben.
Aber auch Busse, die Rechner im Fahrzeug müssen vorallem vor Ort Entscheidungen treffen, alles andere wird auch menschlichen Fahrern als Info übermittelt.

Außerdem bleibt mein letzter Punkt:
Wir haben schlicht nicht genug Leute die diese Jobs machen um auf autonomes fahren zu verzichten,


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wie? Es gibt 7 Milliarden menschen auf der Erde. Wir könnten sofort alle Roboter in den Fabriken gegen Menschen ersetzen. Völlig problemlos.
Aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Es wird immer mehr Automatisierung angestrebt. In Zukunft werden Logarithmen Jobs ersetzen, von denen am Ende niemand mehr weiß, wie diese Logarithmen überhaupt entstanden sind. 
guck dir doch Versicherungen oder Banken an. Diese Jobs kann man problemlos automatisieren. Niemand braucht dann noch Versicherungsangestellten. Der Logarithmus erstellt schon die Police.
Und das ist eben auch das Problem. Computer verarbeiten Informationen nach vordefinierten Programmabläufen. Künstliche Intelligenz ist totaler Unsinn und ist völlig überbewertet. Kein Übersetzungsprogramm kann z.B. Sarkasmus erkennen.
Es wird Zeit, dass sich Technik zur Problemlösung entwickelt. Derzeit entwickelt sich Technik zu Schaffung immer neuer Probleme.
Ich hab noch keine einzige technische Entwicklung gesehen, die wirklich Probleme gelöst hat -- ganz im Gegenteil. Es wurden immer neue Probleme geschaffen und letztendlich geht es sowieso immer nur darum noch mehr Profit zu erzielen -- Kostet es, was es wolle.


----------



## OField (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und wieso genau verwendest du Technik, wenn sie nur Probleme schafft und keine löst? Was fürn ein Gewäsch


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Mensch Tresi, das Ding soll von A nach B fahren, niemanden umholzen, ab und an mal ne Tür aufmachen und nicht über deine schlechten Witze lachen. Wenn es das auf Schienen macht wird es nur umso einfacher.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Mensch Tresi, das Ding soll von A nach B fahren, niemanden umholzen, ab und an mal ne Tür aufmachen und nicht über deine schlechten Witze lachen. Wenn es das auf Schienen macht wird es nur umso einfacher.



Dann würde ich aber Leitungen in der Straße einbetten, das halte ich für sinnvoller als irgendeine Funkübertragung.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Was willst du denn jetzt für Leitungen in der Straße einbetten?


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es müssen auch nicht überall 100A Schnelllader stehen. Unter jedem Bürgersteig liegen Stromkabel für die häusliche Versorgung. An jeder Laterne ist genug Strom, um Batterien mit 2KW laden zu können. Das hilft schon, für den Angestellten, der acht Stunden parkt, und den Einkaufenden, der damit die Reichweite leicht erhöht. Und Parkhäuser mit Ladestationen auszustatten ist gar kein Problem. Man muss es nur wollen.
> 
> Es war überhaupt kein Problem zu beschließen, dass jeder Neubau in Großstätten eine eigene Tiefgarage bekommen muss. Was das kostet und Platz wegnimmt. Es ist nur ein Fingerschnipp zu beschließen, dass alle neuen Tiefgaragenplätze an jedem Parkplatz eine Schnellladestadion haben müssen.



Das Problem liegt nicht darin, einfach nur mal ein paar zusätzliche Steckdosen anzuschließen,

oder ein paar Kabel zur Stromverteilung durch die Republik zu ziehen.

Grundsätzlich muss ja erstmal die elektrotechnische Infrastruktur ertüchtigt werden. 

Leistungstransformator – Wikipedia laufen vielerorts schon am Limit,

Ortsnetztransformatoren (davon gibt es ca. 500000 in Deutschland),

sind darauf gar nicht ausgelegt.

Würden sich nur die Hälfte aller Autofahrer in den kommenden zehn Jahren,
ein E-Mobil zulegen, würde hier das Licht ausgehen.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie? Es gibt 7 Milliarden menschen auf der Erde. Wir könnten sofort alle Roboter in den Fabriken gegen Menschen ersetzen. Völlig problemlos.
> Aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Es wird immer mehr Automatisierung angestrebt. In Zukunft werden Logarithmen Jobs ersetzen, von denen am Ende niemand mehr weiß, wie diese Logarithmen überhaupt entstanden sind.
> guck dir doch Versicherungen oder Banken an. Diese Jobs kann man problemlos automatisieren. Niemand braucht dann noch Versicherungsangestellten. Der Logarithmus erstellt schon die Police.
> Und das ist eben auch das Problem. Computer verarbeiten Informationen nach vordefinierten Programmabläufen. Künstliche Intelligenz ist totaler Unsinn und ist völlig überbewertet. Kein Übersetzungsprogramm kann z.B. Sarkasmus erkennen.
> ...



Hier seht ihr wieder die kaputte pathologische Psyche eines Sozialisten :
1. Treshold begreift nicht das Automatisierung Wohlstand bedeutet, er will zurück zu einer Industriekultur wie im 19Jh. Weil Hauptsache Arbeit.
2. Er begreift Fortschritt nicht als Weg größere Herausforderungen zu meistern, für ihn ist es ein endloser Weg neuer Probleme. Er hofft auf eine Heilstechnologie die alle Probleme beendet. (Wasserstoff Bombe?)
3. Sein Verständnis von Profit ist praktisch nicht vorhanden. Für ihn kein notwendiger Steuerungsmechanismus in einer Wirtschaft sondern eine Gemeinheit mieser Kapitalfetischisten. 

So Jemand muss permanent depressiv sein weil seine Kinderweltsicht immer wieder enttäuscht wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt ....


.. in den Ansprüchen. Nicht jeder muss einen Tesla fahren. Es wird gerade für die Elektromobilität hoffentlich einen Schritt zurück zu sinnvoll Fahrzeugen geben, die stadtgerecht sind. Ich überlege z.B. ernsthaft, zum Elektrofahrrad ein Kleinstfahrzeug zu kaufen, den Rest dann mit der Bundesbahn und Elektroroller zu erledigen. Was ich dann an Strom verbrauche, kompensieren LED Beleuchtung und sparsamere elektrische Verbraucher im Haushalt. Aber noch nutze ich mein 4l Auto und fahre immer langsamer und weniger.
Renault TWIZY – Elektroflitzer fuer die Stadt


----------



## Poulton (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*

Fahren? Arme und Beine haben rotierende Scheiben zu ergeben und die Ohren Kondensstreifen am Horizont zu bilden.  scnr


Ontopic:
Vorhin im Deutschlandfunk kurz angekündigt wurden: Schutz vor Starkregen: Neues Informationsportal fuer Bremen - Nachrichten aus Bremen - WESER-KURIER
Auskunfts- und Informationssystem Starkregenvorsorge Bremen


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> .. in den Ansprüchen. Nicht jeder muss einen Tesla fahren. Es wird gerade für die Elektromobilität hoffentlich einen Schritt zurück zu sinnvoll Fahrzeugen geben, die stadtgerecht sind. Ich überlege z.B. ernsthaft, zum Elektrofahrrad ein Kleinstfahrzeug zu kaufen, den Rest dann mit der Bundesbahn und Elektroroller zu erledigen. Was ich dann an Strom verbrauche, kompensieren LED Beleuchtung und sparsamere elektrische Verbraucher im Haushalt. Aber noch nutze ich mein 4l Auto und fahre immer langsamer und weniger.
> Renault TWIZY – Elektroflitzer fuer die Stadt



Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft daran,

dass wir in Deutschland unsere Mobilität ernsthaft einschränken?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft daran,
> 
> dass wir in Deutschland unsere Mobilität ernsthaft einschränken?
> 
> ...


Doch, das glauber ich, weil die gerade Heranwachsenden andere Interressen haben. Ich denke in Generationen, nicht in Quartalen. 




Poulton schrieb:


> : Schutz vor Starkregen: Neues Informationsportal fuer Bremen - Nachrichten aus Bremen - WESER-KURIER


Wir leben im Informationszeitalter. Einfach auf die topologische Karte schauen, dann sieht man, ob das Wasser in den eigenen Keller oder das der Nachbarn fließt. Ich beziehe schon seit Jahrzehnten nur Häuser, die min. 5m Höher als die Umgebung liegen:
Topographische Karten


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was willst du denn jetzt für Leitungen in der Straße einbetten?



Stromleitungen und Datenleitungen. Kann man auch oberirdisch machen, aber besser als alle 10 Meter einen Funkmasten einzubauen.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Hier seht ihr wieder die kaputte pathologische Psyche eines Sozialisten :
> 1. Treshold begreift nicht das Automatisierung Wohlstand bedeutet, er will zurück zu einer Industriekultur wie im 19Jh. Weil Hauptsache Arbeit.
> 2. Er begreift Fortschritt nicht als Weg größere Herausforderungen zu meistern, für ihn ist es ein endloser Weg neuer Probleme. Er hofft auf eine Heilstechnologie die alle Probleme beendet. (Wasserstoff Bombe?)
> 3. Sein Verständnis von Profit ist praktisch nicht vorhanden. Für ihn kein notwendiger Steuerungsmechanismus in einer Wirtschaft sondern eine Gemeinheit mieser Kapitalfetischisten.
> ...



Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen, ist aber nicht verwunderlich.
Es geht um die Ausbeutung von Arbeitnehmern. Wieso werden Leiharbeiter schlechter bezahlt als fest angestellte? Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn die Leiharbeiter teurer für das Unternehmen wären, denn dann würden sie besser wirtschaften.
Man sollte erst mal vernünftige Grundlagenforschung betreiben. Beispiel Atomkraft. Wie kann es sein, dass man Kraftwerke aufbaut ohne vorher zu klären, was mit den Abfällen passiert?
Will ich mich als Malermeister selbstständig machen, muss ich erst mal nachweisen, dass ich meine Altfarbe loswerde, eher kriege ich gar nichts.
Der Atomindustrie hat man aber den Arsch abgewischt und denen alles durchgehen lassen, anstatt damals direkt auf erneuerbare Energien zu setzen.
Und es ist nun mal Fakt, dass Technik in erster Linie dazu da ist, um Geld zu generieren. Man entwickelt nur deswegen bestehende Sachen weiter, um mehr Gewinn zu erzielen. 
Gewinn muss immer wieder zur Allgemeinheit zurück fließen, nur so funktioniert das System. Geld horten ist so ziemlich das dämlichste, was man machen kann.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft daran,
> 
> dass wir in Deutschland unsere Mobilität ernsthaft einschränken?



Der Individuale Verkehr, der heute immer noch gefördert und gefeiert wird -- siehe Automesse in Genf -- wird nicht überleben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen, ist aber nicht verwunderlich.


Lass Dich nicht provozieren... 




Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um die Ausbeutung von Arbeitnehmern. .


Das Problem ist mit dem Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle einfach zu lösen. Es gibt genau eine Partei, die dieses Problem angehen würde



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso werden Leiharbeiter schlechter bezahlt als fest angestellte? Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn die Leiharbeiter teurer für das Unternehmen wären, denn dann würden sie besser wirtschaften.


Für die Unternehmen sind sie teurer, die "Versklawungsfirmen" zwacken einen guten Teil ab. Dafür wird die Wohnungen bezahlt, das kompensiert das geringere Gehalt in der Regel. Das Thema ist aber an dieser Stelle, es geht um den Klimawandel, zu weit weg...




Threshold schrieb:


> Man sollte erst mal vernünftige Grundlagenforschung betreiben. Beispiel Atomkraft. Wie kann es sein, dass man Kraftwerke aufbaut ohne vorher zu klären, was mit den Abfällen passiert?


Das waren die fünfziger bis siebziger Jahre, ohne eine grüne Partei. Früher in der technikgläubigen Zeit, hieß es nur, nachfolgende Generationen werden wege finden. Zum Iter wurden schon Ende der neunziger Untersuchungen zur Menge des anfallenden Müll und Zerlegekonzepte erarbeitet, dass ist heute Teil des Genehmigungsverfahrens.

Allerdings ist es heute immer noch so, ober gibt es Untersuchungen zu flächendeckenden Wirkung von Funkwellen, zum Eintrag von Plastik in die Umwelt oder für moderne Nanopartikel, die überall drinstecken, wie man anfang 1900 überall Radium hereinpackte. Ja, das ist noch viel zu machen, mit den schwarzen und gelben Strolchen wird aber nur an noch mehr Verschmutzung gearbeitet, sie den seligen CSU Minister, der einfach mal im Alleingang Glyphosat genehmigte.



Threshold schrieb:


> Will ich mich als Malermeister selbstständig machen, muss ich erst mal nachweisen, dass ich meine Altfarbe loswerde, eher kriege ich gar nichts. Der Atomindustrie hat man aber den Arsch abgewischt und denen alles durchgehen lassen, anstatt damals direkt auf erneuerbare Energien zu setzen.


Strauß, als verantwortlicher Atomminister, wollte eigene Atombomben. Darum, und nur darum, ging es.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Individuale Verkehr, der heute immer noch gefördert und gefeiert wird -- siehe Automesse in Genf -- wird nicht überleben.


Mit kleinen autonomfahrenden Elektrotaxis, die als Sammelfahrt die Mobilität übernehmen werden, wird das alles billig und sauber. Lass Dich überraschen


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Stromleitungen und Datenleitungen. Kann man auch oberirdisch machen, aber besser als alle 10 Meter einen Funkmasten einzubauen.


Meine Güte hast du studiert oder nach der vierten Klasse aufgehört? Es ist ja nicht zu ertragen welchen Scheiß du hier von dir gibst.
Ja wenn Stromleitungen, dann sind es O Busse das ist okay, aber du willst mobile Fahrzeuge per Kabel mit Daten versorgen? 
Nein, einfach nein auch alles was heute fährt hat Funk.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mit kleinen autonomfahrenden Elektrotaxis, die als Sammelfahrt die Mobilität übernehmen werden, wird das alles billig und sauber. Lass Dich überraschen



Das ist für mich kein Individualverkehr. 
Was wir brauchen ist ein flächendeckendes System von öffentlichem Verkehr. Einfach zusteigen und fertig. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Güte hast du studiert oder nach der vierten Klasse aufgehört? Es ist ja nicht zu ertragen welchen Scheiß du hier von dir gibst.
> Ja wenn Stromleitungen, dann sind es O Busse das ist okay, aber du willst mobile Fahrzeuge per Kabel mit Daten versorgen?
> Nein, einfach nein auch alles was heute fährt hat Funk.



Alles hat Funk? Mein Auto kann Radio empfangen. Welche Datenmenge wird denn da übertragen? Ist doch nicht mit der Datenmenge zu vergleichen, die autonomes Fahren mit sich bringt.
Klar kann man Datenleitungen nehmen und Daten induktiv übertragen.
Man kann Busse mit Brennstoffzellen nehmen. Aber über elektrische Leitungen geht das auch. Sieht man an der Bahn.
Das geht schon, nur will man mal wieder alles mit der Brechstange durchsetzen und ist nicht in der Lage, mal langfristig zu denken.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Alles hat Funk? Mein Auto kann Radio empfangen. Welche Datenmenge wird denn da übertragen? Ist doch nicht mit der Datenmenge zu vergleichen, die autonomes Fahren mit sich bringt.


An welche Daten denkst du denn überhaupt? Willst du von jedem Fahrzeug etwa 3 Kamerabilder übertragen oder was denkst du dir?


Threshold schrieb:


> Klar kann man Datenleitungen nehmen und Daten induktiv übertragen.


Das ist so ziemlich das was man Funk nennt.


Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann Busse mit Brennstoffzellen nehmen. Aber über elektrische Leitungen geht das auch. Sieht man an der Bahn.
> Das geht schon, nur will man mal wieder alles mit der Brechstange durchsetzen und ist nicht in der Lage, mal langfristig zu denken.


Ja aber es ging hier um autonomes fahren und nicht darum was das Fahrzeug antreibt.

Nochmal, willst du mich eigentlich trollen?


----------



## CPFUUU (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen, ist aber nicht verwunderlich.
> Es geht um die Ausbeutung von Arbeitnehmern. Wieso werden Leiharbeiter schlechter bezahlt als fest angestellte? Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn die Leiharbeiter teurer für das Unternehmen wären, denn dann würden sie besser wirtschaften.
> Man sollte erst mal vernünftige Grundlagenforschung betreiben. Beispiel Atomkraft. Wie kann es sein, dass man Kraftwerke aufbaut ohne vorher zu klären, was mit den Abfällen passiert?
> Will ich mich als Malermeister selbstständig machen, muss ich erst mal nachweisen, dass ich meine Altfarbe loswerde, eher kriege ich gar nichts.
> ...




1. Leiharbeiter sind per Def. schlechter vermittelbar als fest Angestellte und somit weniger Wehrt. Der Verleiher will für seine Dienstleistung als Agentur auch noch was haben.
2. Atomkraft ist genauso ein Staatsfinanziertes Projekt wie es heute erneuerbare Energien sind. 
3. Du begreifst nicht was Profit ist. Profit ist das was der Allgemeinheit überhaupt erst Wohlstand bringt. Nur Profit sorgt  für neue Investitionen und somit günstigere Produkte. 
4. Geld horten ist egal, weil das im Markt verbleibende Geld an Kaufkraft gewinnt. Zumal Geld horten in einem Zentralbanksystem eh nicht möglich ist.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft daran,
> 
> dass wir in Deutschland unsere Mobilität ernsthaft einschränken?


Meistens geht das leider auch kaum. In der Stadt ist der Wohnraum teurer, also ziehen schlechter verdienende ins Umland. Dann ist wiederum häufig ein Auto von Nöten, weil der Tag durchgetaktet ist und es mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zu lange dauert.
Ich brauche zur Arbeit beispielsweise mit der Bahn inkl. Umsteigen in Bus und Rest-Fussweg genauso lange wie für die komplette Strecke per Fahrrad. Mit dem Auto brauche ich weniger als die Hälfte.
Generell sitze ich in 95% der Fälle allein im Auto, da wäre also quasi ein Zweisitzer ausreichend. Manchmal muss ich aber doch was transportieren und das lässt sich auch nicht immer planen, sodass man dafür ein Auto mieten würde (abgesehen davon, dass ich Sandsteine nicht in einem Mietwagen transportieren würde).
Das ist für mich der Kernpunkt: Mobilität und Flexibilität. Man braucht (ehrlicher wäre: man möchte) gern beides, zu jeder Zeit.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja deswegen sollen sich die Leute Autos kaufen die so groß sind wie absolut notwendig, das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang.
Hier:
e.GO Life | e.GO Mobile AG
15900 und im Moment noch -5k€ Prämie. 
Für viele würde das reichen und für deinen Sandsteintransport nimmst du einfach einen Transporter den man beim Baumarkt leihen kann.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja, würde reichen das Teil, aber 16k€ sind dennoch viel Geld für ein solch spartanisches Auto. Mein erstes Auto war ein 20 Jahre alter Opel Corsa, der hatte eine Heizung und sonst nix. War völlig ausreichend und kostete 350 €, inkl. 10 l Sprit im Tank.
Daher käme für mich sowas allein aus Geldgründen schon niemals in Betracht.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja vergleich es mit nem 20 Jahre alten gebrauchten, damit kann man echt arbeiten.

Aber du musst jeden Tag um die 60-70km pendeln und kannst zu Hause laden, dann ist das dein Auto.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich könnte auch einen 10 Jahre alten Gebrauchten nehmen, das ändert nichts an meiner Aussage.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Dir fällt hoffentlich schon auf, dass nicht jeder so handeln kann oder?
Dann kauf dir in 10 Jahren einen gebrauchten Stromer und heul nicht rum.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ja, würde reichen das Teil, aber 16k€ sind dennoch viel Geld für ein solch spartanisches Auto. .


Was wird man für ein altes Auto an Steuern bezahlen, wenn endlich die Abgabe hin auf gesundheitliche Schädigungen bestimmt werden? Am Tag 10,-€ Schadstoffsteuer wäre nicht zuviel, oder?  Aber mit CSU Verkehrsministern wird rein gar nichts passieren, außer heißer Luft. Na gut, Schauer hat es immerhin geschafft, dass die EU dioe NOx Grenzwerte weiter reduziert. Da hat er mal richtig Erfolg gehabt.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die größten Pfeifen der ganzen Union werden irgendwie immer Verkehrsminister.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dir fällt hoffentlich schon auf, dass nicht jeder so handeln kann oder?
> Dann kauf dir in 10 Jahren einen gebrauchten Stromer und heul nicht rum.


Ob dieser Stromer 10 Jahre halten wird, muss sich erst noch erweisen. Vermutlich wird dann bereits mindestens der zweite Akku fällig sein.
Warum kann nicht jeder so handeln? Weils nicht genug gebrauchte gibt?

@ interessierterUser:
Willst du mal eine Rohstoff- und Energiebilanz Gebrauchtwagen vs. neues Elektroauto aufmachen? Das wird spannend 
Dass Abgase schädlich sind, darüber müssen wir nicht diskutieren. Schädlich ist aber auch der Rohstoffabbau und die Energieverschwendung für die Produktion immer neuer Autos (und sonstiger Produkte), wo doch eigentlich schon alles im Überfluss da ist (und auch noch funktioniert).
Die Frage ist, was das kleinere Übel ist.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Weil irgendjemand immer die Neuwagen kaufen muss Mensch...


----------



## DIY-Junkie (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja, da ist wohl was dran. Ist aber ein Unterschied, ob das alle 5, 10 oder alle 20 Jahre sein muss. Man kann im Prinzip einen gebrauchten ewig lang reparieren, solange er nicht wegrostet (was man, je nach Modell, sehr lange herauszögern kann).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

An den Neuwagen, die gekauft werden, sieht man leider auch, wer sich sowas größtenteils noch leistet: Alte Säcke mit viel Geld und oft einem eigenen Parkplatz. Alle jüngeren, die ich kenne, hassen SUVs. Aber die kaufen auch alle Gebrauchtwagen und Gebrauchtwagenkäufer kümmern die Autoindustrie einen Dreck. Volkswirtschaftlich dagegen dürften >80% der Autos "Gebrauchtwagen" sein, also schon beim mindestens 2. Halter. (Hatten wir gerade das Unterthema staatliche vs. private Wirtschaft und Lenkungswirkung?)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch ob es aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht nicht sowieso wesentlich effizienter wäre den ÖPNV und zeitlich begrenzten Leihfahrzeugverkehr zu fördern und umweltfreundlicher zu gestalten, als weiterhin so unfassbar viel Energie und Geld für den Individualverkehr und private Mobilität zu investieren.



Nö. Das ist keine Frage. Das ist einfach ein Fakt.
Aber der interessiert deutsche Verkehrsminister noch weniger als diejenigen, die sie wählen.



> Ich will garnicht wissen wieviel Mrd. Euro in Deutschland jährlich von Haushalten & Staat zusammen für den Individualverkehr ausgegeben wird, würde man da von jedem Haushalt eine monatliche pauschale Abgabe nehmen könnte man vermutlich noch das letzte Hinterwäldlerdorf in Mecklenburg Vorpommern vernünftig an einen umweltfreundlichen ÖPNV anbinden, zudem würde das mit zimlicher Sicherheit auch den Bedarf an der notwendigen erzeugten Energie, für den restlichen Verkehr, deutlich reduzieren.



Allein wenn du die durch funktionierenden ÖPNV überflüssig werdenden Straßenflächen in den Innenstädten von München, Hamburg und Berlin als Bauland verkaufst, hast du den ÖPNV für das nächste Jahrzehnt finanziert.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die These der Monopolisierung ist für mich weiterhin fragwürdig. Denn immer dann, wenn es ein Monopolist zu dolle treibt, wenden sich Kunden ab und es entstehen Alternativen.



Soweit die Einhorn-Blumenwiesen-Theorie der Wirtschaftsliberalen. Faktisch sieht es so aus, dass wir in einer hochtechnologisierten Welt leben, in der in den meisten Branchen Milliardeninvestitionen nötig wären, um aus dem nichts konkurrenzfähig zu werden. Niemand braucht die zweitschnellste GPU (einer Klasse), niemand braucht das halb so effiziente Flugzeug. Und da weder einschlägige Ingenieure noch Lizenzen auf den Bäumen wachsen, muss erst einmal verdammt viel in Entwicklung investiert werden, ehe man überhaupt auf den Markt gehen kann. Daran ändert sich selbst dann wenig, wenn der Monopolist über Jahre nahezu kompletten Stillstand abliert, denn solange alle Entwicklungen durch weitreichende Patente abgesichert sind, ist nachbauen sogar aufwendiger als neubauen. Guck dir doch den CPU-Markt an: Intel hinkt den eigenen Plänen um drei bis vier Generationen hinterher und hat de facto seit 2015 keine neue Technik vorgestellt. Und selbst AMD, die auf recht attraktive Querlizenzierungen zurückgreifen können und vor 15 Jahren noch technologischer Marktführer waren, sind weiterhin gezwungen, ihre Prozessoren zum beinahe-Selbstkostenpreis zu verramschen und können selbst damit nur einen kleinen Teil des Marktes erreichen. Wie sollte hier ein Konkurrent aus dem nichts erwachsen?

Und bislang rede ich nur vom Know-How. Guck dir mal an, welche Möglichkeiten (Fast-)Monopolisten in der globalisierten Realität haben, um etwaige Konkurrenten von Handel und Zulieferern abzuschneiden, wenn sie wollen. Es heißt aus gutem Grund "Kapitalismus" und wer das Kapital schon hat, der hat die Macht. Die Macht ALLES zu tun.



> Dazu gesellen sich dann neue Techniken, die neue Firmen hervorbringen. Die Halbwertszeit großer Konzerne liegt unter 20 Jahren. Und z.B. zu CPUs gibt es mit der ARM Prozessoren natürlich gute Alternativen zu Intel und AMD.



So? Ich lese seit 10 Jahren von kommenden ARM-Servern. Genutzt werden sie bis heute nur in absoluten Nischen und das auch nur, weil China aus politischen Grund große Summen in eine eigene CPU-Entwicklung pumpt und nun einmal nicht auf x86 aufbauen kann. Alle marktwirtschaftlichen Konkurrenten (selbst die von Intel selbst entwickelten) sind dagegen untergegangen, obwohl sie durchaus ihre Vorteile hatten. Aber eben nicht den einen entscheidenen Vorteil des Marktbeherrschenden: Kontakte, in dem Fall in Form des gesamten Software-Ökosystems.



> Es geht um die nächsten vierzig Jahre. Und Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass alles, was erreichbar ist, gefördert wird, wenn wir nicht billige und funktionierende Alternativen entwickeln und Entwicklungsländern zur Verfügung stellen. Warum sollten Hungernde und Frierende aufhören, Kohle aus dem Boden zu buddeln. Und erkläre mal Menschen in Sibieren, und da leben ein paar Millionen, dass sie ohne fossile Energien auskommen sollen. Das Gelächter wird riesig werden.



Eigenbedarf bringt keinen Gewinn. Die großen Ölschlucker sitzen in Nordamerika, Europa und Ostasien. Und diese Märkte drohen in den nächsten vierzig Jahren zu versiegen, lange vor den Quellen. Südamerika und Afrika sind schon jetzt bestrebt, teure Importe zu reduzieren. Wie gesagt: Diejenigen, die auf dem Öl sitzen, haben ganz offensichtlich Torschlusspanik. Und die wissen wieso. Das heißt nicht zwingend, dass das Zeug nicht mehr gefördert wird, aber es heißt dass es billig bleiben muss, damit Alternativen nicht die überhand nehmen. Die wirklich teuren Vorkommen wird in 20-30 Jahren niemand mehr anrühren, schon jetzt investieren alle, die mit Öl reich geworden sind* gezielt in alle möglichen anderen, zukunftsträchtigeren Geschäftsfelder. Fürs Klima kommt dieser Prozess viel zu spät, aber selbst Ölkonzerne kümmern sich heute nicht mehr um Peak-Oil und die Erschließung möglichst vieler neuer Vorkommen.

*Gazprom wirkt nicht reicht und investiert nicht in Alternativen 



> Es ist ökologisch wenig sinnvoll, mit einer 1000kW Lock drei Hanselns von A nach B zu fahren.



Es ist ökologisch auch kein Problem, drei Hansels mit drei Autos von A nach B zu fahren.
Aber die 30000(0) Hansels, die jeden Tag durch meinen Stadtteil stinken, weil sie lieber "im Grünen als in der dreckigen Stadt" wohnen (danke...), die sind ein Problem. Und für die lohnt sich zumindest eine Straßenbahn.



> Aber im Bereich Mobilität tut sich sehr viel, warten wir die nächsten Jahre ab. Z.B. die kleinen Elektroroller können eine Revolution auslösen, weil das Auto damit wirklich für Fahrten bis 5km obsolet wird.



Als Privatgerät glaube ich nicht daran. 5 km mit dem Fahrrad sind selbst beim Fitnessgrad des Durchschnittsdeutschen keine Anstrengung; in wenig bergigen Regionen (bei 30% helfen auch die Mini-E-Roller nicht) der Krafteinsatz wird erst bei >10 km zum Thema. Aber Verkehrswege/Sicherheit und vor allem Wetter sind häufig angegebenen Gründe fürs Kurzstreckenauto und da sind die Roller auch nicht besser respektive noch schlechter dran.

Als Mietgerät für Ultra-Kurzstrecken könnten sie Verbreitung finden und damit zumindest an sonnigen Tagen KFZ-Kilometer einsparen. Aber die Dinger sorgen eben auch für ein echtes Müllproblem in den Städten und behindern andere Verkehrsteilnehmer inklusive Radfahrer. Da bin ich noch sehr misstrauisch.



> Es müssen auch nicht überall 100A Schnelllader stehen. Unter jedem Bürgersteig liegen Stromkabel für die häusliche Versorgung. An jeder Laterne ist genug Strom, um Batterien mit 2KW laden zu können. Das hilft schon, für den Angestellten, der acht Stunden parkt, und den Einkaufenden, der damit die Reichweite leicht erhöht. Und Parkhäuser mit Ladestationen auszustatten ist gar kein Problem. Man muss es nur wollen.



Du sagst es: "für die häusliche Versorgung". Die sind schon einem Zweck gewidmet und dort bereits über Mischkalkulation knapp ausgelegt, ganz abgesehen davon dass du Abzweiger auch erstmal setzen und somit alle Straßen aufreißen musst. Leicht zugänglich wären tatsächlich Laternen, ja. Aber die stehen nicht an jedem Parkplatz, sondern in der Regel 5 bis 10 Autolängen auseinander und mit 400 W pro Fahrzeug lädts du in acht Stunden nicht einmal den Weg von und zur Arbeit auf. Davon abgesehen bin ich schon vor längerer Zeit mal alle meine vergangen Wohn- und Arbeitssituationen sowie, soweit ich sie kenne, die von Bekannten und Verwandten durchgegangen. Ergebnis: In weniger als 10% der Fälle stehen überhaupt Laternen unmittelbar an der Fahrbahn und selbst da wäre nicht immer die Installation von Ladesäulen möglich. In den meisten Fällen sind die Masten dagegen auf der straßenabgewandten Seite der der Fuß- und Radwege platziert, man müsste also wieder Erdkabel neuverlegen um andere Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht zu behindern und in einem gar nicht mal so kleinen Teil ist selbst dass nur einseitig gegeben. In meiner jetzigen Umgebung sind sogar mehrer Blocks in jede Richtung fast alle Straßenbeleuchtungen an Hauswänden abgespannt, ganz ohne Mast. Da hast du gar keinen Strom an der Straße.



> Es war überhaupt kein Problem zu beschließen, dass jeder Neubau in Großstätten eine eigene Tiefgarage bekommen muss. Was das kostet und Platz wegnimmt. Es ist nur ein Fingerschnipp zu beschließen, dass alle neuen Tiefgaragenplätze an jedem Parkplatz eine Schnellladestadion haben müssen.



Es nimmt keinen Platz weg, dass ist ja der Grundgedanke 
Und für die Schnellladestationen (nicht-Schnell würde auch reichen), brauchst du eben dennoch einen Hausanschluss, der die resultierenden Ströme verkraftet. Und die betragen dass doppelte bis vierfache dessen, was man für die Wohnungen selbst benötigt, aber die gesamte großräumigen Zuleitungen in die Wohngebiete sind nur für letzteres dimensioniert. Das ist nicht wie auf dem Land am Arsch der Welt, wo die Stromverkabelung vor allem von Weiterleitungsbedürfnissen dominiert wird, also sowieso eine dicke Leitung am Haus vorbeiführt. In Großstädten musst du große Teile des Netzes komplett neu machen. Das ist teuer und vor allem nicht im Einflussbereich des Häuselbauers, sondern dem der Städte. Und die haben kein Geld und werden deswegen nie solche Verordnungen erlassen.

Ganz abgesehen davon: Wer in der Stadt wohnt, fährt im Alltag vermutlich eher wenig Kilometer mit dem Auto. Ist jedenfalls in meinem Umfeld so, Autos in der Stadt sind nunmal unpraktisch. Die vielen Kilometer kommen bei denen zusammen, die in die Stadt hinein pendeln. Für die brauchst du keine Ladestationen in Tiefgaragen, sondern bei den Arbeitgebern respektive in deren Umgebung. Könnte man auch vorschreiben, aber dann brüllen ja wieder die "kleinen und mittelständischen" Unternehmen...


Aktuell liegen wir trotz EEG immer noch um 10-15% Anteil der EE im Vergleich zum gesamten Primärenergieverbrauch. Und die Statistik ist ungenau, weil wir sehr viele Energieaufwenig hergestellte Prosukte importieren. Expotrtieren tun wir dagegen relativ energiearm gewandelte und veredelte Stoffe.
https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...tml?ticket=ST-635679-VeQqyyLc7rLFihPWVy9E-ap1




interessierterUser schrieb:


> .. in den Ansprüchen. Nicht jeder muss einen Tesla fahren. Es wird gerade für die Elektromobilität hoffentlich einen Schritt zurück zu sinnvoll Fahrzeugen geben, die stadtgerecht sind. Ich überlege z.B. ernsthaft, zum Elektrofahrrad ein Kleinstfahrzeug zu kaufen, den Rest dann mit der Bundesbahn und Elektroroller zu erledigen. Was ich dann an Strom verbrauche, kompensieren LED Beleuchtung und sparsamere elektrische Verbraucher im Haushalt. Aber noch nutze ich mein 4l Auto und fahre immer langsamer und weniger.
> Renault TWIZY – Elektroflitzer fuer die Stadt



Stadgerechte Fahrzeuge sind die mit den zwei Rädern. Mehr passt nicht, mehr braucht man nicht. Ggf. ein dreirdädriges, wenn man keinen Fahrradanhänger und kein zweirädiges Lastenrad mag, aber trotzdem Getränkekisten holen will. Ich selbst hätte das Auto auch schon abgeschafft, wenn ich nicht so gern da wäre, wo möglichst keine Menschen sind und somit auch kein ÖPV hinfährt. Aber in der Stadt steht das Ding die meiste Zeit nur rum (verursacht damit aber auch keine Umweltzerstörung, sondern nur ein Bisschen Platzverbrauch)




Threshold schrieb:


> Beispiel Atomkraft. Wie kann es sein, dass man Kraftwerke aufbaut ohne vorher zu klären, was mit den Abfällen passiert?



Nennt sich ausdrücklich und höchstamtlich "Ausnahmegenehmigung" mit der Verpflichtung, möglichst schnell ein Endlager einzurichten.

Diese hätte Merkel übrigens jederzeit entziehen und damit die Betriebsgrundlage für AKWs ganz legal beenden können, anstatt Abschaltungen anzuordnen, die den Steuerzahler Milliarden kosten.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht mit der Datenmenge zu vergleichen, die autonomes Fahren mit sich bringt.



Lern es bitte endlich mal:
AUTONOMES Fahren erzeugt exakt null Datenverkehr. Das ist die Definition von autonom. Was du (und diverse 5G-Advokaten) herbeibeschwörst, ist ferngesteuertes Fahren und das ist so oder so Rotz.

Im übrigen beinhaltet autonomer ÖPNV auch autonome Züge, die vergleichsweise leicht beherrschbar sind -seit Jahren- aber trotzdem immer noch die absolute Ausnahme. Ich bin bislang nur mal in Nürnberg damit gefahren.




DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Meistens geht das leider auch kaum. In der Stadt ist der Wohnraum teurer, also ziehen schlechter verdienende ins Umland. Dann ist wiederum häufig ein Auto von Nöten, weil der Tag durchgetaktet ist und es mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zu lange dauert.



Tjo, und genau ist das Problem: Wohnraum ist teuer, dabei gehen dessen Kosten letztlich fast nur auf (Handwerker)Löhne zurück,also etwas von dem eigentlich viel haben möchte, und das gleiche gilt für ÖPNV, bei dem die Energiekosten ebenfalls nur einen kleinen Anteil haben. Energieintensives Autofahren dagegen, dass man angeblich tunlichst vermeiden will, ist spottbillig. Weil fossile Energien (und auch Autos als solche) massiv subventioniert werden, während Löhne hoch mit Abgaben belastet sind.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was wird man für ein altes Auto an Steuern bezahlen, wenn endlich die Abgabe hin auf gesundheitliche Schädigungen bestimmt werden? Am Tag 10,-€ Schadstoffsteuer wäre nicht zuviel, oder?  Aber mit CSU Verkehrsministern wird rein gar nichts passieren, außer heißer Luft. Na gut, Schauer hat es immerhin geschafft, dass die EU dioe NOx Grenzwerte weiter reduziert. Da hat er mal richtig Erfolg gehabt.



Eine Steuer pro Tag (oder auch pro Kauf) bestraft vor allem diejenigen, die wenig fahren, aber ab und zu eben doch ein Auto brauchen. Die, die viel fahren und das echte Problem sind, juckt sie im Vergleich zu den anderen Kosten eher wenig. Lenkungswirkung ist somit gleich null. Das gilt auch für z.B. Parkplatzabbau in Städten zu Lasten von Anwohnern, diverse Kauf- und Verschrottungsanreize, etc.
Wer AutoFAHREN reduzieren will, der muss die FAHRkosten, also den Spritpreis steigern.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und einen gebrauchten Elektrowagen kann man auch ewig lang reparieren und man hat sogar den Vorteil, dass es weniger Verschleißteile gibt.

Einfach mal daran denken, dass sich die Zeiten ändern. Die Zeit der freien Fahrt für freie Bürger ist vorbei, wir wollen doch als Deutsche endlich mal wieder effizient sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als Mietgerät für Ultra-Kurzstrecken könnten sie Verbreitung finden und damit zumindest an sonnigen Tagen KFZ-Kilometer einsparen. Aber die Dinger sorgen eben auch für ein echtes Müllproblem in den Städten und behindern andere Verkehrsteilnehmer inklusive Radfahrer. Da bin ich noch sehr misstrauisch.


Also in Düsseldorf, München und Berlin etc stehen die Dinger ja rum und wie soll man da Fahrradfahrer besonders behindern? 
Die Autos ja, auch wenn man fast 50 erreicht meinen ja einige immer noch, dass man da rasen muss.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stadgerechte Fahrzeuge sind die mit den zwei Rädern. Mehr passt nicht, mehr braucht man nicht. Ggf. ein dreirdädriges, wenn man keinen Fahrradanhänger und kein zweirädiges Lastenrad mag, aber trotzdem Getränkekisten holen will. Ich selbst hätte das Auto auch schon abgeschafft, wenn ich nicht so gern da wäre, wo möglichst keine Menschen sind und somit auch kein ÖPV hinfährt. Aber in der Stadt steht das Ding die meiste Zeit nur rum (verursacht damit aber auch keine Umweltzerstörung, sondern nur ein Bisschen Platzverbrauch)


Na es gibt auch Alternativen:
Bio-Hybrid / Home
Von Schaeffler, also kein kleiner Kickstarter Laden.
Aber auch hier, will ich den Ings einfach eine Klatschen, ganz einfach und direkt weil man mal wieder zu blöd, schlicht zu dumm und zu unfähig war direkt  an Türen zu denken und diese im Kleingedruckten zu verstecken.
Klar Regen kommt nur von vorne. Da kann man auch gleich Rad fahren.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Interessantes Gerät, ein bischen schwer allerdings (für reinen Radelbetrieb). Die Tür gibts optional laut Datenblatt. Was soll das Teil denn kosten?


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja deswegen im Kleingedruckten praktisch 

Kosten sollen bei 4,5k für die Personenversion liegen. Wundert mich nicht, ein gutes E Bike kostet ja auch 3k und das ist ja fast ein E Bike.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das ist preislich ein interessanter Bereich. Ich kenne auch Leute, die in der Stadt das Auto nehmen, weil sie sich vor dem Wetter scheuen und außerdem nicht verschwitzt auf Arbeit ankommen wollen. Da ist das eine gute Lösung.
Übrigens, Radfahren im Regen ist gar nicht so schlimm, man gewöhnt sich echt dran. Wichtig sind nur zwei Dinge: Wechselklamotten und eine wasserdichte Radtasche 
Ok, bei 2 °C machts dann weniger Spaß, muss ich aus Erfahrung zugeben.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Radfahren im Regen ist halt immer mit Nass werden verbunden.
Mit Regenschutz von innen, ohne von außen.

Ich fahre ja auch nur Rad, aber ich wohne ja auf Arbeit also hab ich es nur fürs Einkaufen und so.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> ... Übrigens, Radfahren im Regen ist gar nicht so schlimm....


So etwas, kombiniert als Elektrorad, sind ziemlich energieeffiziente Systeme:

Velomobil „Milan“Reportare: YouTube
Bezugsquelle: Räderwerk GmbH Hannover


----------



## DIY-Junkie (21. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich denke, das ist selbst als nicht-Elektrorad ein richtiger Spaßbringer.
Würde ich gern mal fahren


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja aber Velos sehe ich nicht als Alltagstauglich an.
Da ist das Bio Hybrid schon besser.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja aber es ging hier um autonomes fahren und nicht darum was das Fahrzeug antreibt.



Und wenn du mehrere Fahrzeuge hast, die autonom fahren, müssen sie Daten austauschen, denn sonst weiß der eine nicht, wo der andere ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An den Neuwagen, die gekauft werden, sieht man leider auch, wer sich sowas größtenteils noch leistet: Alte Säcke mit viel Geld und oft einem eigenen Parkplatz. Alle jüngeren, die ich kenne, hassen SUVs. Aber die kaufen auch alle Gebrauchtwagen und Gebrauchtwagenkäufer kümmern die Autoindustrie einen Dreck. Volkswirtschaftlich dagegen dürften >80% der Autos "Gebrauchtwagen" sein, also schon beim mindestens 2. Halter. (Hatten wir gerade das Unterthema staatliche vs. private Wirtschaft und Lenkungswirkung?)



Ich hatte letztens gelesen, dass über 90% aller neu zugelassenen Mercedes Benz Fahrzeuge Firmenwagen sind. Wird Zeit, dass man den Steuervorteil für Firmenwagen entsorgt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lern es bitte endlich mal:
> AUTONOMES Fahren erzeugt exakt null Datenverkehr. Das ist die Definition von autonom. Was du (und diverse 5G-Advokaten) herbeibeschwörst, ist ferngesteuertes Fahren und das ist so oder so Rotz.



Also willst du, dass die Fahrzeuge alles integriert haben? Wie soll das denn gehen? Und wer macht dann die Updates?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Steuer pro Tag (oder auch pro Kauf) bestraft vor allem diejenigen, die wenig fahren, aber ab und zu eben doch ein Auto brauchen. Die, die viel fahren und das echte Problem sind, juckt sie im Vergleich zu den anderen Kosten eher wenig. Lenkungswirkung ist somit gleich null. Das gilt auch für z.B. Parkplatzabbau in Städten zu Lasten von Anwohnern, diverse Kauf- und Verschrottungsanreize, etc.
> Wer AutoFAHREN reduzieren will, der muss die FAHRkosten, also den Spritpreis steigern.



Und die Anschaffung muss teurer werden. Auto, die beim Verbrauch Grenzwerte überschreiten, müssen so teuer werden, dass sie keiner mehr kaufen will und wer sie kauft, darf sich nicht über Shitstorms wundern.


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn du mehrere Fahrzeuge hast, die autonom fahren, müssen sie Daten austauschen, denn sonst weiß der eine nicht, wo der andere ist.


Nein eben nicht. Warum auch? 
Du musst maximal wissen was vor, hinter und neben dir ist. Wenn überhaupt. 

Kann ja sein, dass du dir was dabei denkst, aber dann solltest du es auch begründen.


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn du mehrere Fahrzeuge hast, die autonom fahren, müssen sie Daten austauschen, denn sonst weiß der eine nicht, wo der andere ist.


Das ist ja das Prinzip vom autonomen Fahren, der Bordcomputer übernimmt die Tätigkeiten des Fahrers. Es braucht nicht zwingend einen Datenaustausch, erhöht aber selbstverständlich die Optimierung.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens gelesen, dass über 90% aller neu zugelassenen Mercedes Benz Fahrzeuge Firmenwagen sind. Wird Zeit, dass man den Steuervorteil für Firmenwagen entsorgt.


Das ist zu kurz gesprungen.
Viele Menschen sind Pendler, auch über große Strecken.
Für viele Leistungsträger ist ein DW wesentlicher Bestandteil der Gehaltsforderung.
Somit bedarf es alternativer Beschäftigungsmodelle, Dislokation der Arbeitsplätze aus den Ballungsräumen, andere finanzielle Anreize für Leistungsträger und Bewußtseinsänderung bei den Beschäftigten uvm.
oder kurz, die Arbeitswelt muss sich ändern, dann werden Privilegienkürzungen als sinnvoll erachtet.



Threshold schrieb:


> Also willst du, dass die Fahrzeuge alles integriert haben? Wie soll das denn gehen? Und wer macht dann die Updates?


Habe ich ja jetzt schon in meinem ollen Skoda.
Ich lasse den Motor an, mach die Zielwahl im Navi, PKW parkt automatisch aus, Autopilot mit DCC an und ich lenke nur noch. 
Die Kiste erkennt alle Verkehrszeichen, hält an Stoppschildern an, 
hält die 50 oder 80 oder 100 und genügend Sicherheitsabstand, 
blended in der Dunkelheit automatisch auf und ab,
ich lenke immer nur noch und am Arbeitsplatz wird selbständig eingeparkt.
Über den internen Datenaustausch wird mein Auto von vorausfahrenden PKWs mit ähnlicher Techno aus dem VW Konzern über Staus usw. informiert und gibt mir Ausweichrouten - schneller als jeder Verkehrsfunk oder googele...

Der Tesla von meinem Firmenpartner kann dann auch noch selber lenken (wenn es in D. erlaubt wäre) und updates gibts schon bei mir via WiFi bzw. beim 30.000 km Kundeservice.




Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Anschaffung muss teurer werden. Auto, die beim Verbrauch Grenzwerte überschreiten, müssen so teuer werden, dass sie keiner mehr kaufen will und wer sie kauft, darf sich nicht über Shitstorms wundern.


Da wäre ich auch vorichtig.
Zuerst muss das Alternativangebot für jene her, die eben nicht so viel Kohle haben und auf den Arbeitsplatz angewiesen sind.
Es wäre Schwachsinn³, wenn gerade die günstigen Autos plötzlich nicht mehr verfügbar wären und der Geringverdiener nicht die Möglichkeit hat, Haustür- oder ÖPNV-Nah einen alternativen Arbeitsplatz zu finden.
Solche unbedachten Aktionen belasten nur den Sozialstaat noch mehr.

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, Leutz wie meinereiner ist es doch wurscht, ob die Kiste nun 40 k€ oder 80k€ kostet.
Es ist ein Arbeitsmittel wie ein Bleistift oder Laptop und das Invest ist völlig unbedeutend in Relation zum Umsatz/Gewinn/Aufträge/Arbeitsplatzsicherung und der beruflichen Notwendigkeit, Termine wahrnehmen zu müssen.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Da wäre ich auch vorichtig.
> Zuerst muss das Alternativangebot für jene her, die eben nicht so viel Kohle haben und auf den Arbeitsplatz angewiesen sind.
> Es wäre Schwachsinn³, wenn gerade die günstigen Autos plötzlich nicht mehr verfügbar wären und der Geringverdiener nicht die Möglichkeit hat, Haustür- oder ÖPNV-Nah einen alternativen Arbeitsplatz zu finden.
> Solche unbedachten Aktionen belasten nur den Sozialstaat noch mehr.
> ...



Wenn du einen guten Nahverkehr hast, muss der Individualverkehr teuer sein, denn anders kannst du den Nahverkehr ja nicht finanzieren.
Aber wer ist denn daran interessiert den Nahverkehr auszubauen? Die Automobilindustrie sicher nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Individualverkehr muss teuer sein ja, aber nicht um den ÖPNV zu refinanzieren.
Auf den ersten Blick wäre das gut, aber auf den Zweiten einfach Schwachsinn.

Begründung:
Die Kosten für den Nahverkehr werden dann immer höher weil mehr Menschen umsteigen. Aber damit hast du auch weniger Autofahrer die alles refinanzieren.
Gleiches Problem wie bei der Rente.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Begründung:
> Die Kosten für den Nahverkehr werden dann immer höher weil mehr Menschen umsteigen. Aber damit hast du auch weniger Autofahrer die alles refinanzieren.
> Gleiches Problem wie bei der Rente.



Denkst du echt, dass irgendwann alle umsteigen? Sicher nicht. Es wird genug geben, die das finanzieren können.


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja schön, aber rechne mit 30 Prozent die am Ende noch immer Autos brauchen.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich fahre immer mit dem Fahrrad oder Bus zur Arbeit. Je nach Wetter. Aber meine Arbeit ist auch nur 3km entfernt.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja schön, aber rechne mit 30 Prozent die am Ende noch immer Autos brauchen.



Das ist ja letztendlich meine Hoffnung. 
Ich weiß es nicht, wie sich der Verkehr entwickeln wird. Ich hoffe zum Besseren. Schlimm finde ich es halt, dass jeder weiß, dass das Klima den Bach herunter gehen wird. Aber es geschieht nichts. Der Ausstieg von der Kohle müsste sofort erfolgen, wird aber aus politischen Gründen immer nach hinten geschoben. 
Dann die Geschichte mit dem Diesel -- OK will ich nicht großartig aufwärmen -- aber wieso zwingt die Regierung die Hersteller nicht mal?
Hat doch in den 80ern mit dem Katalysator auch geklappt. Wieso also nicht Filter für NOx verpflichten? Wieso nicht mehr in die Forschung investieren? CO2 Abscheider im Fahrzeug, Rußpartikelfilter überall einsetzen. Brennstoffzellen fördern, gerade bei großen Fahrzeugen sinnvoll. Man könnte soviel tun aber alle scheinen nur darauf zu warten, bis man den "Point of no Return" erreicht hat.


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Du wirfst schon wieder Sachen durcheinander.
Maßnahmen die gut für die reine Luft sind, sind nicht unbedingt gut für den Klimaschutz.

Was die ganze Sache nur noch schwerer macht.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich werfe gar nichts durcheinander. Alles hat Auswirkungen. Wenn du die Luft weiter verschmutzt, sind Pflanzen und Co. irgendwann nicht mehr in der Lage, die Schadstoffe abzubauen.
Algen binden CO2. Wenn die Algen absterben, wird kein CO2 mehr gebunden.
Hast du mehr Mikroopartikel im Meer, wird der von den Fischen und Co aufgenommen, was dann am Ende wieder auf den Teller landet.
Aber du kannst mir sicher erklären, wieso saubere Luft schlecht für den Umweltschutz ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und einen gebrauchten Elektrowagen kann man auch ewig lang reparieren und man hat sogar den Vorteil, dass es weniger Verschleißteile gibt.



Naja. Also in meinem persönlichen Umfeld kenne ich aus den letzten 30 Jahren nur zwei Beispiele, in denen ein Auto größere Probleme mit dem Antriebsstrang hatte. Und eins davon war ein Herstellungsfehler, das andere ungewöhnlich hoher Verschleiß nach ungewohnt hoher Belastung. 95% aller Reparaturen, Verkaufsgründe, etc. bezogen sich dagegen auf Fahrwerk, Karosserie und Elektronik. Und da haben Batterieautos tendenziell sogar ein paar Nachteile gegenüber Benzinern. Einzig die fehlende Weiterentwicklung bei Elektromotoren könnte langfristig ein kleiner Vorteil sein, weil die Ersatzteilversorgung möglicherweise über längere Zeit sichergestellt ist. Aber das glaube ich auch erst, wenn ichs sehe, denn Hersteller finden immer einen Grund, ein paar Befestigungspunkte umzupositionieren. Und davon abgesehen gilt auch für Oldtimer oft: Alles fällt in sich zusammen, aber der Motor würde nach einem Wochenende Arbeit wieder schnurren.



> Also in Düsseldorf, München und Berlin etc stehen die Dinger ja rum und wie soll man da Fahrradfahrer besonders behindern?
> Die Autos ja, auch wenn man fast 50 erreicht meinen ja einige immer noch, dass man da rasen muss.



Moment: Reden wir jetzt von den seit Jahren bekannten Motorrollern mit E-Antrieb, also die 100-kg-mit-Führerschein-Klasse oder von den neuen Mini-E-"Tret"rollern, die einige als die nächste Verkehrsrevolution feiern? Ich bezog mich auf letztere, aber die fahren definitiv keine 50 und haben sich schon in vielen Städten zur Plage entwickelt. Für erstere gelten sicherlich deine Aussagen, aber die sind weder gut mit ÖPNV kombinierbar noch bringen sie dem Nutzer Praxisvorteile gegenüber einer klassischen Vespa (den Anwohnern schon ), die sich in Deutschland auch nicht wirklich durchgesetzt hat.



> Na es gibt auch Alternativen:
> Bio-Hybrid / Home
> Von Schaeffler, also kein kleiner Kickstarter Laden.



? Für die Innenstadt sehe ich keinen Mangel bei bestehenden Lastenrädern, da braucht es gar keine Alternativen. Wenn du mir eine Alternative für meine private KFZ-Nutzung vorschlagen wolltest, dann ist dass da garantiert keine. Ich brauch mein Auto um an den nächsten Tauchplatz oder in abgelegene Wälder und zurück sowie einmal im Jahr nach Italien, Kroatien oder Frankreich zu kommen 
(okay: Und wenn es eh schon da steht, nutze ich es auch, wenn mehr als eine Person ein paar 100 km zu Besuchen muss. Bahnfahren ist einfach immer noch zu oft viel zu teuer)



> Aber auch hier, will ich den Ings einfach eine Klatschen, ganz einfach und direkt weil man mal wieder zu blöd, schlicht zu dumm und zu unfähig war direkt  an Türen zu denken und diese im Kleingedruckten zu verstecken.
> Klar Regen kommt nur von vorne. Da kann man auch gleich Rad fahren.



Also wenn ich Rad fahre, dann kommt Regen definitiv nur von vorne. (und von unten), würden mir keine Ampeln im Weg stehen, käme ich zum Teil selbst in Wolkenbrüchen mit von außem trockenen Shirt-Rücken nach Hause  .
Nur von innen sind die Klamotten beim Radfahren ganz schnell nass, Fahrtwind abhaltende Türen wären da dass letzte, was ich brauche. Die BMW-C1-Fahrer, die ich gesprochen habe, berichten auch von sehr wirkungsvollem Wetterschutz ohne Türen. Nur Fuß und Bein sind beim Halten mit dem 2-Rad ein Problem.




DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist selbst als nicht-Elektrorad ein richtiger Spaßbringer.
> Würde ich gern mal fahren



Hängt leider auch von der Stadt ab. Die Dinger sind meiner Beobachtung nach zu groß und zu sperrig (und ggf. auch holprig) für die Radwege vieler Städte. Aber sie sind auch so flach, dass sie einem typische Stadtpanzer-Fahrer schon in 10 m Entfernung unter der Haube verschwinden. Wenn man nicht wenigstens 40er Schnitt schafft (und das würde ich mir nicht zutrauen), könnte das auf der Straße schnell sehr viel gefährlicher werden, als mit einem normalen Fahrrad. => besser mit E.
Gilt für ein geschlossenes S-Pedelec eigentlich Helmpflicht 




Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn du mehrere Fahrzeuge hast, die autonom fahren, müssen sie Daten austauschen, denn sonst weiß der eine nicht, wo der andere ist.



???
Wenn das Auto autonom arbeitet, dann sollte es sehen, wo der andere ist. Nicht-autonome Autos, Radfahrer, Fußgänger, fallende Bäume und Wildschweinrudel melden auch nicht via 5G, was sie als nächstes machen. Trotzdem muss ein Verkehrsteilnehmer, egal ob aus Silizium oder Fleisch und Blut, damit klar kommen, wenn sie auf der Fahrbahn erscheinen. Wer das nicht ohne Funk hinbekommt, ist nicht autonom, sondern eine extreme Gefahr.



> Ich hatte letztens gelesen, dass über 90% aller neu zugelassenen Mercedes Benz Fahrzeuge Firmenwagen sind. Wird Zeit, dass man den Steuervorteil für Firmenwagen entsorgt.



/sign



> Also willst du, dass die Fahrzeuge alles integriert haben? Wie soll das denn gehen?



Das "wie" sollen die beantworten, die der Meinung sind, sie könnten autonome Autos bauen. Ich halte das weiterhin für ein ungelöstes Problem. Aber es ist auf alle Fälle von jedem Verkehrsteilnehmer verlangen, dass er sein Fahrzeug unter allen Bedingungen sicher beherscht, PCs eingeschlossen. Da scheitern zwar viele Menschen schon gelegentlich in nicht vorhersehbaren Situationen dran, aber für vorhersehbare Situationen muss man nun wirklich nicht auch noch Freibriefe verteilen. Und "Sendemast fällt aus", "Empfang ist gestört", "schlechte Funk Abdeckung", "Antennenschaden" oder ganz banal "Ping via Funk war schon immer *******" sind SEHR vorhersehbare Probleme. Genauso wie Internet- oder Serverausfälle. Wir kriegen nicht einmal 100% Verfügbarkeit bei Kabelverbindungen hin und du willst Menschenleben davon abhängig machen, dass der Mobilfunk jederzeit in jedem Quadratmillimeter der Welt jedem Gigabit-Bandbreite bietet? Sorry, aber so kann das einfach nicht sicher funktionieren. Entweder die Autos fahren autonom, ohne Rückgriff auf externe Systeme, oder sie müssen gefahren werden. Von einem Menschen. Die sind nämlich autonom, auch ohne 5G. (Noch jedenfalls. Smobies mögen künftig als Ausnahme die Regel bestätigen  .)



> Und wer macht dann die Updates?



Updates? Wer hat denn bei dir Updates gemacht, seitdem du die die Fahrerlaubnis bekommen hast? Und hat man dir die gegeben, nachdem du bewiesen hast, dass du sicher fahren kannst, oder als festgestellt wurde, dass du noch jede Menge Updates nötig hast, ehe man dir ein Auto anvertrauen kann?
Eben. Wer für "sicheres Fahren" erstmal noch Updates braucht, der bekommt die ganz einfach vom Laborleiter. Denn der hat außerhalb geschlossener Testeinrichtungen nichts zu suchen. Für späteres Feinsttuning reichen dann auch sehr kleine Bandbreiten, die auch nicht ständig verfügbar sein müssen - eben weil die Updates aus Sicht der Verkehrssicherheit optional sein müssen.
Im Falle von E-Autos hat man ohnehin alle paar Tage bis Wochen eine Kabelverbindung nötig, über die alles mögliche runtergeladen werden kann.



> Und die Anschaffung muss teurer werden. Auto, die beim Verbrauch Grenzwerte überschreiten, müssen so teuer werden, dass sie keiner mehr kaufen will und wer sie kauft, darf sich nicht über Shitstorms wundern.



Das ist ein klarer Widerspruch zu meiner Aussage und die erhalte ich aufrecht: Nein, Verbrauchsgrenzwerte sind allgemein vollkommener Schrott und führen nur zu Ausweichbewegungen (die der EU z.B. tendenziell zu steigenden Realverbräuchen) und hohe Kaufpreise haben wenig Einfluss auf den Verbrauch. 
Von mir aus soll sich jeder ein 3-Liter-pro-km-Auto kaufen. Aber fahren soll er es nicht bzw. nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen, darum geht es.




compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Prinzip vom autonomen Fahren, der Bordcomputer übernimmt die Tätigkeiten des Fahrers. Es braucht nicht zwingend einen Datenaustausch, erhöht aber selbstverständlich die Optimierung.



FAK!



> Das ist zu kurz gesprungen.
> Viele Menschen sind Pendler, auch über große Strecken.
> Für viele Leistungsträger ist ein DW wesentlicher Bestandteil der Gehaltsforderung.
> Somit bedarf es alternativer Beschäftigungsmodelle, Dislokation der Arbeitsplätze aus den Ballungsräumen, andere finanzielle Anreize für Leistungsträger und Bewußtseinsänderung bei den Beschäftigten uvm.
> oder kurz, die Arbeitswelt muss sich ändern, dann werden Privilegienkürzungen als sinnvoll erachtet.



Die volkswirtschaftlichen Kosten von Dienstwagen auf eben deren Preis umzuschlagen würde einen Anreiz für eben diese seit langem überfällige Transformationen schaffen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber du kannst mir sicher erklären, wieso saubere Luft schlecht für den Umweltschutz ist.


Dieser Satz alleine zeigt, dass du nichts, gar nichts, aber auch überhaupt nichts verstanden hast. 
Klimaschutz und Umweltschutz sind nicht das gleiche! 

@ruyven 
Hab von den großen geredet, die kleinen stehen ja noch nicht rum. 

Thema Regen und Wind. 
Doch der kommt auch von der Seite und das ist unangenehm. Außerdem kann dir so auch nicht Ansatzweise warm werden.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Klimaschutz und Umweltschutz sind nicht das gleiche!



Absolut richtig, aber ich warte immer noch auf eine Erklärung.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und was genau willst du jetzt hören?
Luftverschmutzung kann den Klimawandel stark verzögern bzw einschränken.
Kleines krasses Beispiel gefällig?
Wie verhält sich das Klima nach einem Vulkanausbruch?


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Asche eines Vulkanausbruchs muss von der Natur abgebaut werden. Das dauert eine Weile und schädigt dabei eine Menge Pflanzen. Wo ist da jetzt der Vorteil beim Klima? Weil durch die Verdunklung der Sonne die Temperaturen um einige Grad sinken?
Echt jetzt? Das ist deine Argumentationskette?

Der einzige Vorteil beim Ausbruch des Eyjafjallajökull war doch nur der, dass der Flugverkehr eingestellt wurde. Sonst nichts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Asche eines Vulkanausbruchs muss von der Natur abgebaut werden. .


Lesen und verstehen. Und jetzt hängt es von der Anzahl der Vulkane ab. Aktuell haben wir sehr wenige, früher, als der zusammenhängende Kontinent Pangeä zerbrach, sah das anders aus. Heute spielen Vulkane keine bedeutende Rolle, aber das kann sich jederzeit ändern. Die Erde ist dynamisch. Das heißt aber nicht, dass wir uns bequem zurücklegen sollen, denn für die nächsten Millionen Jahre ist keine große langanhaltende Emission abzusehen, abgesehen von dem einen oder anderen "Supervuklan", der dann mal für 100 Jahre Veränderungen bringt. Ostafrika, das "gerade" zerbricht, wäre so ein Kandidat mit Millionen Jahren langen Emissionen.
Welt der Physik: Ursprung von Kohlendioxid aus Vulkanen aufgeklaert


----------



## compisucher (22. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich sach da mal nur eins:

phlegräische Felder...


----------



## Adi1 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja,

sollte nur einer dieser Supervulkane ausbrechen,

dann hat das globale Konsequenzen.

Phlegraeische Felder – Wikipedia. 

Dort hat sich in letzter (geologisch kurzer) Zeit der Boden extrem angehoben. 

Das wird keine Million Jahre mehr dauern, bis das Teil hochgeht,
wird aber letztendlich mal wieder für Platz auf diesen kleinen Planeten sorgen.

Denn,
so wie es jetzt läuft,
werden wir wohl keine 100 Jahre mehr haben.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lesen und verstehen. Und jetzt hängt es von der Anzahl der Vulkane ab. Aktuell haben wir sehr wenige, früher, als der zusammenhängende Kontinent Pangeä zerbrach, sah das anders aus. Heute spielen Vulkane keine bedeutende Rolle, aber das kann sich jederzeit ändern. Die Erde ist dynamisch. Das heißt aber nicht, dass wir uns bequem zurücklegen sollen, denn für die nächsten Millionen Jahre ist keine große langanhaltende Emission abzusehen, abgesehen von dem einen oder anderen "Supervuklan", der dann mal für 100 Jahre Veränderungen bringt. Ostafrika, das "gerade" zerbricht, wäre so ein Kandidat mit Millionen Jahren langen Emissionen.
> Welt der Physik: Ursprung von Kohlendioxid aus Vulkanen aufgeklaert



Du kannst dich sicher noch an die DDR erinnern, oder?
Ich war mal da. In den 80ern.
Das Familienauto stand 3 Tage unbewegt aufm Hof. In der Zeit hat sich dort eine Rußschicht abgesetzt, die sehr deutlich zu sehen war. 
Woher kam die Rußschicht? Von den umliegenden Fabrikanlagen.
Saubere Luft hat nichts mit Umweltschutz zu tun? Echt jetzt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Saubere Luft hat nichts mit Umweltschutz zu tun? Echt jetzt?


Doch, genau das, aber wenig  mit Klimawandel, darum geht es. 
Natürlich wirken Schwefeloxide und Staub abkühlend, aber
im Gegensatz zu CO2, was Jahrtausende in der Biosphäre 
bleibt, ist der Effekt eher kurzfristig.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst dich sicher noch an die DDR erinnern, oder?


Aber sicha, wir waren ab 1974 im kleinen Grenzverkehr
regelmäßig "drüben". Das hatte ich in meiner Kindheit mit
im "Westen"  übrigens auch. Wie wohnten 1km entfernt 
von einer Spanplattenfabrik. Das waren Staubmengen ...


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Kann mir jemand erklären wieso Tres immer noch nicht rafft auf was wir hinaus wollen?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (22. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären wieso Tres immer noch nicht rafft auf was wir hinaus wollen?


Warum schreibt man das nicht einfach, anstatt den anderen im Trüben rumstochern zu lassen?


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Tun wir doch.
Bist anscheinend noch so ein Kollege der nicht mitliest.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Tun wir doch.
> Bist anscheinend noch so ein Kollege der nicht mitliest.


Ich überfliege das hier nur. Dieser Thread hat seine besten Tage hinter sich.

Aber...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären wieso Tres immer noch nicht rafft auf was wir hinaus wollen?


...liest sich, als ob Ihr nur Andeutungen macht, als ob Ihr nicht expliziet schreibt, was Ihr aussagen wollt. Ihr "wollt auf etwas hinaus" bedeutet im Sprachgebracuh im Allgemeinen, dass man nur Andeutungen macht...


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Dann lies jedenfalls die letzten 3 Seiten um dich konkret äußern zu können.
Wenn er, trotz Wiederholung, nicht versteht, dass Klimaschutz und Umweltschutz nicht das selbe sind wird er auch nicht darauf kommen worauf wir hinaus wollen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (23. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und was soll dieses öffentliche Zurschaustellen hier bewirken? Klär das per PM.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Dieser Thread hat seine besten Tage hinter sich.


Die Erde hat ihre besten Tage hinter sich ....


----------



## Adi1 (23. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

So sieht es aus ...


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich glaube an die Leistungen unserer Ingenieure


----------



## Adi1 (23. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube an die Leistungen unserer Ingenieure



Die werden uns diesmal auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann lies jedenfalls die letzten 3 Seiten um dich konkret äußern zu können.
> Wenn er, trotz Wiederholung, nicht versteht, dass Klimaschutz und Umweltschutz nicht das selbe sind wird er auch nicht darauf kommen worauf wir hinaus wollen.


Und wieder: Schreibt klar auf, was Ihr meint und macht keine Andeutungen, das ihr auf etwas bestimmtes hinaus wollt. Schreibt es einfach.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Les die letzten Seiten verdammt nochmal, ich schreibe dir nicht eine halbe Seite zusammen weil du zu faul bist.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Les die letzten Seiten verdammt nochmal, ich schreibe dir nicht eine halbe Seite zusammen weil du zu faul bist.


Offensichtlich liest Du meine Beiträge nicht.
Ich schrieb zwar gestern, das ich das nur überflogen hätte. Aber nicht, das ich es inzwischen nicht nachgelesen hätte.
Und dann immer diese Annahme on top "zu faul".
Früher waren die Menschen netter und hilfsbereiter zueinander.

Außerdem geht es nicht mir darum, dass Du es _mir_ zusammenfasst, sondern dass Du Threshold klar auf den Mund zu schreibst, was Ihr meint. _Mir_ ist das durchaus klar.
Nur eine Diskussion lebt nicht davon, einen Teilnehmer im Unklaren zu lassen. Threshold kann Euch offensichtlich nicht folgen. Warum auch immer.
Ihr dürft ihn gerne als dumm bezeichnen (nein, dürft Ihr nicht, Forum-Regeln und so. Ich selbst finde einige seiner Aussagen auch nicht gerade erleuchtend), es geht aber auch weniger beleidigend unter der Annahme, dass er  vielleicht gerade vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht sieht.
Wenn Du Dir toll dabei vorkommst, Deine Gedanken nicht so in Worte verpacken zu können, dass es auch ein Threshold verstehst und dich lieber mit "er versteht nicht, worauf wir hinaus wollen" rausreden möchtest, dann kann ich nur sagen, der Fehler liegt in dem Fall nicht bei Threshold.
Lernt man denn heute nirgends mehr richtig, wie man diskutiert? Was eine gute Diskussionskultur ausmacht?
Wenn man jemanden von den einen Argumenten überzeugen möchte, oder weniger noch, nur den eigenen Standpunkt und die eigene Meinung verständlich machen möchte, dann hilft es nicht zu schreiben "Du bist zu dumm, dass zu verstehen".
Da benötigt man mehr Empathie. Ein wenig Geduld. Und klare, einfache Aussagen.

Kannst Du das? Willst Du mit Threshold diskutieren? Willst Du den gedanklichen Austausch? Das würde ich bei jedem annehmen, der sich in einem Forum aufhält.
Oder doch lieber nur das dumpfe "Du bist zu dumm, um zu kapieren, was ich sagen will"? Dann frag ich mich, was Du in einem Forum machst.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> ... Threshold kann Euch offensichtlich nicht folgen. Warum auch immer....


Es sind unterschiedliche Ansichten, die man durchaus diskutieren kann. Natürlich werden klassischer Umweltschutz, wie das Anlegen von Naturschutzgebieten, und der anthropogene Anteil des Klimawandels durch Emission klimarelevanter Gase als zwei völlig unterschiedliche paar Schuhe gehandelt. Es gibt aber viele Bereiche, in denen sie sich überdecken.

Z.B. sind Waldrodungen, Staubemissionen, Waljagd, Überfischung, Algendüngung mit Eisen, etc. durchaus Themen, in denen beides verzahnt ist oder sein könnte. Denn die Zusammenhänge der Meeresfauna sind weitestgehend unbekannt. Wale z.B. düngen die Meere auf vielfachem Wege und erhöhen die Algenanzahl. Überfischung sorgt dafür, dass Krill mehr Algen frist, etc. "Umweltschutz", wie "Rettet die Wale" hat also durchaus klimaralecanten Einfluss, ..., vermutlich...

_"... Einige Spezies von Meeresalgen bauen in Zellen zur Regelung des osmotischen Drucks und als Kühlmittel Dimethylsulfoniopropionate (DMSP) ein. Sterben die Algen ab oder werden sie von Zooplankton gefressen, wird Dimethylsulfid (DMS) abgespalten, das zu einem Teil in die __Atmosphäre ausgast. ..."_
Quelle: http://www.mpimet.mpg.de/fileadmin/atmosphaere/acc/Physik_Aerosole.pdf

Oder ein andere Beispiel. Die Staubwolken der Sahara düngen das Amazonasbecken nachhaltig. Die Biomasse im Amaozonasbecken scheint darum gekoppelt an die Biomasse in der Sahara. Wird letztere begrünt, und es gibt riesige Programme zur Aufforstung der Randbereiche, um Stück für Stück die Sahara zurückzudrängen, wird weniger eisen- und phosphorhaltiger Staub nach Südamerika transportiert.
OEkosysteme: Saharastaub duengt Amazonasregenwald reichhaltig - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

usw. und sofort


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Cosmic Blue, in so viel Text so wenig gesagt. Durchaus interessant.

Was soll ich noch erklären, sag du es mir. Ich hab das Beispiel mit den Vulkanen gebracht die zwar die Umwelt extrem verschmutzen aber das Klima weit herunter regeln und trotzdem wirft er Klima und Umweltschutz noch durcheinander.

Was soll ich tun? Kinderbücher kaufen?


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was soll ich noch erklären, sag du es mir. Ich hab das Beispiel mit den Vulkanen gebracht die zwar die Umwelt extrem verschmutzen aber das Klima weit herunter regeln und trotzdem wirft er Klima und Umweltschutz noch durcheinander.



Und ich habe dir schon mehrmals gesagt, dass du das eine nicht ohne das andere haben kannst. Wenn du das Klima retten willst, wirst du Umweltschutz betreiben müssen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun? Kinderbücher kaufen?



Meinst du, das hilft dir?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was soll ich noch erklären, sag du es mir. Ich hab das Beispiel mit den Vulkanen gebracht die zwar die Umwelt extrem verschmutzen aber das Klima weit herunter regeln und trotzdem wirft er Klima und Umweltschutz noch durcheinander.
> 
> Was soll ich tun? Kinderbücher kaufen?


In der Tat gibt es heute relativ gute Kinderbücher, die Zusammenhänge verständlich beschreiben. Wenn Du ein paar Buchempfehlungen möchtest, um tiefer in die komplexe Thematik einzusteigen, kann ich Dir gerne welche heraussuchen. Ich hoffe aber, dass Dir auch wissenschaftliche Texte nicht zu schwer sind. Da findet sich fundierteres



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich habe dir schon mehrmals gesagt, dass du  das eine nicht ohne das andere haben kannst. Wenn du das Klima retten  willst, wirst du Umweltschutz betreiben müssen.


Naja, ließ Dir mal Optionen zum Geoengineerinmg durch, die haben größtenteils wenig mit Umweltschutz zu tun. Auch Windkraftanlagen sind durchaus problematisch. Es sind wie immer Kompromisse.

Beispiele, das ist beides schwer mit "Umweltschutz" vereinbar


Verstärkte Reflektion mariner Wolken durch Seesalzemissionen 
Imitation einer Vulkaneruption durch die Emission von Schwefel in der unteren Stratosph 
Geoengineering


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich habe dir schon mehrmals gesagt, dass du das eine nicht ohne das andere haben kannst. Wenn du das Klima retten willst, wirst du Umweltschutz betreiben müssen.


Eben nicht. Einerseits ach guck einfach in den Post unter dir und zweitens wie sieht es aus, wenn ich keine Schneise in den Wald schlage, keine Bahnstrecke baue und die Autofahrer weiter ihre Autos auf der bestehenden Straße fahren?


Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst du, das hilft dir?


Es für deinen Verstand angemessen zu beschreiben? Vielleicht.

Meine Güte, hau Argumentationswege auf dem Tisch und kein Wischi Waschi.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Naja, ließ Dir mal Optionen zum Geoengineerinmg durch, die haben größtenteils wenig mit Umweltschutz zu tun. Auch Windkraftanlagen sind durchaus problematisch. Es sind wie immer Kompromisse.



Echt? Geoengineering? Der größte Unsinn, den es gibt.
Niemand versteht die Komplexität des Klimas und dann gibt es Leute, die der Meinung sind, dass man das Klima beeinflussen sollte?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Einerseits ach guck einfach in den Post unter dir und zweitens wie sieht es aus, wenn ich keine Schneise in den Wald schlage, keine Bahnstrecke baue und die Autofahrer weiter ihre Autos auf der bestehenden Straße fahren?



Was hat das mit dem Klimawandel oder dem Umweltschutz zu tun?


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Frag mal einen Umweltschützer was er von einer Bahnstrecke durchs Naturschutzgebiet hält.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es gibt Dinge, die sich gegenseitig ausschließen, aber generell halte ich Umweltschutz für ebenso wichtig wie einen Klimaschutz.
Wald ist beispielsweise ein effizientes Regulierungssystem für Temperatur und Wasser und schützt vor Erosion der Böden. Wald abzuholzen, um Windräder hinzustellen halte ich für ein Verbrechen, aber das ist auch nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na Wälder abholzen ist das eine, aber für verdammt viel Geld ein paar Kröten umsiedeln das andere.
Aber beides ist Umweltschutz.
Außerdem, wenn man es doch was abholzen muss gibt es Ausgleichsflächen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich denke, wir sollten hier einmal deutliche Unterscheidungen machen, wovon und worüber wir reden.

Klimaschutz
Ist es das natürliche Klima, das sich schon immer über größere Zeiträume geändert hat?
Oder DAS Klima eines bestimmten Zeitraums, das geschützt (bewahrt) werden soll?

Umweltschutz
Sämtliche Eingriffe des Menschen in die Natur?
Oder nur das beseitigen von Müll und die Konzentration von Abfällen (gefilterter Russ etc) an bestimmten Orten?

Man kann nun sagen, Umweltschutz und Klimaschutz schließen sich an bestimmten Stellen aus.
Eben weil wir zB bestimmte Stoffe in die Atmosphäre bringen müssen, die das weitere Aufheizen verhindern, damit wir den Klimawandel zumindest abmildern.
Tatsächlich aber bräuchten wir das nicht, wenn der menschliche Einfluss auf das Klima minimiert wird.

Für mich ist das Klima ein Teil meiner Umwelt, Klimaschutz also eine Unterkategorie von Umweltschutz.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Frag mal einen Umweltschützer was er von einer Bahnstrecke durchs Naturschutzgebiet hält.



Wo hast du geschrieben, dass du eine Bahnstrecke durch ein Naturschutzgebiet bauen willst? Du hast was von Bahnstrecken gesagt, aber es nicht weiter spezifiziert.
Klar kann man Bahnstrecken bauen. Man kann dazu Moore anlegen, an anderer Stelle Bäume pflanzen. Man kann eine Menge machen, wenn man will. Nur will keiner, weil das eben Geld kostet.
Es kostet Geld, wenn man Tunnel für Frösche bauen, es kostet Geld, wenn man Zäune baut, damit das Großwild nicht über die Strecke läuft.
Genauso wie es Geld kostet, wenn man Wölfe ansiedelt.
Und klar, Windkraftwerke sehen nicht schön aus, erzeugen Lärm. Es gibt Vögel, die an die Rotorblätter geraten. Genauso gibt es Vögel, die gegen Strommasten fliegen oder Delfine, die in Fischernetze geraten.
Es gibt Leute, die beim Fensterputzen sterben -- willst du also jetzt Fenster verbieten?


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich gehe mal aufs wesentliche ein und lasse den größten Mist außen vor.

Also klar kann man x Maßnahmen ergreifen um den Umweltschutz da auch zu 100 Prozent gerecht zu werden, aber wir leben noch immer in einer Gesellschaft wo ein Projekt wirtschaftlich sein soll und so wird es das nicht mehr.
Das wichtigste ist, dass man nur tragbare Kompromisse eingeht.

Und bitte erkläre mir wie du es schaffst eine Absicht aus meinen Posts herauszulesen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

"Ich gehe mal aufs wesentliche ein und lasse den größten Mist außen vor."



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also klar kann man x Maßnahmen ergreifen um den Umweltschutz da auch zu 100 Prozent gerecht zu werden, aber wir leben noch immer in einer Gesellschaft wo ein Projekt wirtschaftlich sein soll und so wird es das nicht mehr.
> Das wichtigste ist, dass man nur tragbare Kompromisse eingeht.



Und genau in diesem Denken liegt das Problem: Wirtschaftlichkeit. Alles muss wirtschaftlich sein. Der  Gewinn der Konzerne geht über alles.
Du gehörst wohl auch zu denen, die sagen: Umweltschutz kostet Geld und Arbeitsplätze?
Und dann erst der Verlust an Komfort und Luxus. Das ist so nicht tragbar.
Richtig?


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also klar kann man x Maßnahmen ergreifen um den Umweltschutz da auch zu 100 Prozent gerecht zu werden, aber wir leben noch immer in einer Gesellschaft wo ein Projekt wirtschaftlich sein soll und so wird es das nicht mehr.
> Das wichtigste ist, dass man nur tragbare Kompromisse eingeht.



Was denkst du, hätte die Autoindustrie den Katalysator eingeführt, wenn es freiwillig gewesen wäre?
Was ist mit FCKW? Hätten die Unternehmen eine Alternative entwickelt, wenn niemand Druck ausgeübt hätte?
Und seit wann sind Projekte wirtschaftlich? Ist der Berliner Flughafen wirtschaftlich? 
Was ist mit Stuttgart 21? Denkst du, der wird irgendwann wirtschaftlich werden?
Was ist mit den ganzen regionalen Flughäfen, die jeder Ministerpräsident so am Laufen hat? Ist einer davon wirklich wirtschaftlich?

Es steht schon längst 5 nach 12. Der Klimawandel ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten, man kann höchstens noch die Auswirkungen abmildern, das funktioniert aber nicht, wenn man nur an die Profite denkt.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich hab gesagt es muss wirtschaftlich sein, nicht es muss Gewinn erwirtschaften.
Wenn ich dir sage, dass du für jeden Baum, den du für dein neues Windrad fällst einen neuen Pflanzen und groß ziehen musst wirst du dafür Verständnis haben.
Wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass du Fachleute engagieren musst um ein paar Käfer umzusiedeln ist das was anderes.
Jetzt wird dein Windrad zu teuer, du baust es nicht und das Kohlekraftwerk beliefert die Nachbarschaft weiter.
Wie viel hat die Natur jetzt gewonnen?

Zum Aufwand wegen der Käfer (nicht Hauptaussage des Artikels wird aber erwähnt)
S21: Bahn empoert ueber Juchtenkaefer-Fake | Suedwest Presse Online


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hä? Was?
Das Kohlekraftwerk wird eh abgeschaltet. Am besten sofort aber innerhalb der kommenden Jahre auf jeden  Fall.
Es spielt also keine Rolle und für ein Windkraftwerk muss auch keine Population umgesiedelt werden -- ist ja keine Autobahn.
Und Stuttgart 21 wird nicht an ein paar Käfern scheitern. Das Projekt scheitert, weil es nicht umsetzbar ist. Da wird mindestens so viel Geld versenkt wie am Berliner Flughafen. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass die Planung aus den 80ern ist, ist das meiner Meinung nach eh lächerlich.
Man sollte den bestehenden Bahnhof ausbauen und gut, sofern dafür überhaupt Bedarf besteht.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Meine Güte, häng dich nicht an Platzhaltern auf. Dann denk dir da jetzt halt Gaskraftwerk hin und zack da wurde keine Abschaltung beschlossen.
Und doch an solchen Käfern kann einiges scheitern, ich sag nur Tübingen und die Probleme mit Neubauten für Flüchtlinge.

Ich hab langsam das Gefühl, dass du intellektuell einfach nicht in der Lage bist diese Gespräche zu führen und persönlich zu den Leuten gehörst die in der Kneipe einen Witz ausdiskutieren.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab gesagt es muss wirtschaftlich sein, nicht es muss Gewinn erwirtschaften.


Hm, wenn ein Konzern kein Gewinn erwirtschaftet, ist es nicht wirtschaftlich.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nein, Wirtschaftlichkeit bedingt Erfolg nicht finanziellen Gewinn.

Infrastruktur ist hier das beste Beispiel. Die Bahn muss keinen Gewinn machen, überhaupt nicht. Sie muss aber anderen ermöglichen Gewinn zu machen, damit die Kosten für die Bahn durch die daraus resultierenden Steuereinnahmen gedeckt werden können.
Verstanden?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, Wirtschaftlichkeit bedingt Erfolg nicht finanziellen Gewinn.
> 
> Infrastruktur ist hier das beste Beispiel. Die Bahn muss keinen Gewinn machen, überhaupt nicht. Sie muss aber anderen ermöglichen Gewinn zu machen, damit die Kosten für die Bahn durch die daraus resultierenden Steuereinnahmen gedeckt werden können.
> Verstanden?


Klar, Du hast nur den Aufwand vergessen. Ist Dein Aufwand dauerhaft größer als Dein Erfolg, dann war es das bald mit Deinem Betrieb,
Übrigens wird wirtschaftlicher Erfolg häufig über den Gewinn definiert.
Verstanden?

Die Bahn mag zwar ein Aktienunternehmen sein, aber ist eben auch zu 100% im Besitz des Bundes.
Such Dir bitte ein nicht-staatliches Unternehmen raus, das es sich dauerhaft leisten kann, keinen Gewinn zu machen.
Sonst kannst Du nämlich auch gleich Schulen nennen, da wird nur Geld reingesteckt und der Erfolg besteht einzig in der Bildung der Kinder.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Die Bahn mag zwar ein Aktienunternehmen sein, aber ist eben auch zu 100% im Besitz des Bundes.
> Such Dir bitte ein nicht-staatliches Unternehmen raus, das es sich dauerhaft leisten kann, keinen Gewinn zu machen.


Die Frage ist doch nur, ob eine Bundesbahn überhaupt Gewinne machen muss. Oder erwarten wir bald, dass auch Armee und Polizei Gewinne erwirtschaften? Krankenhäuser müssen es ja auch schon. Warum eigentlich müssen Mittel der Krankenkassen genutzt werden, damit Krankenhausaktionäre Gewinne einstreichen und wem ist damit geholfen?

Der Kapitalismus stößt bei Fragen wie Umweltschutz oder Klimawandel an seine Regelungsgrenzen. Das klappt nur mit hartern Gesetzen und strengen Grenzwerten. Und auf deren Durchsetzung müssen wir weltweit achten. Das ist eine Aufgabe für mehrere Generationen, leider haben wir die Zeit nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Cosmic du bist witzig, erstmal etwas als Allgemeingültig raushauen und dann verlangen, dass man doch ein anderes Beispiel nimmt weil das grade nicht passt.

Aber das Beispiel kann man locker auf die Privatwirtschaft übertragen. Freilich hab ich kein exaktes Beispiel da ich nicht informiert bin wie die einzelnen Firmen arbeiten.

Beispiel:
Autohersteller investiert in eine Werkstatt, weil nur diese die eigenen Fahrzeuge reparieren kann.
Diese Werkstatt ist aber nicht profitabel.
Jetzt hat der Hersteller 2 Alternativen:
-Eine eigene Werkstatt aufbauen (teuer, Organisation etc)
-die Werkstatt pleite gehen lassen (mit dem Risiko, dass keiner deine Autos kauft weil es keinen Service gibt)

Und jetzt bitte nicht wieder daran aufhängen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Autohersteller investiert in eine Werkstatt, weil nur diese die eigenen Fahrzeuge reparieren kann.
> Diese Werkstatt ist aber nicht profitabel.
> Jetzt hat der Hersteller 2 Alternativen:
> ...


Danke, ich hänge mich da nicht weiter dran auf.
Es führt eh zu weit von Deiner ursprünglichen Aussage weg, dass Umweltschutz "wirtschaftlich" sein müsse.
Und genau dieses Denken steht uns im Weg.
Aber keine Sorge, damit bist Du nicht allein...


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich hoffe du gehörst jedenfalls zu den Leuten die kein Auto besitzen, wenn du solche Töne spucks. Ich besitze keins.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam das Gefühl, dass du intellektuell einfach nicht in der Lage bist diese Gespräche zu führen und persönlich zu den Leuten gehörst die in der Kneipe einen Witz ausdiskutieren.



Und das kommt ausgerechnet von dir.


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja normalerweise glaube ich ja an das gute im Menschen, steht am Anfang der Diskussion auch noch irgendwo. Aber Respekt du hast selbst mich vom Gegenteil überzeugt.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja normalerweise glaube ich ja an das gute im Menschen, steht am Anfang der Diskussion auch noch irgendwo. Aber Respekt du hast selbst mich vom Gegenteil überzeugt.



Dann erkläre mir doch mal die Wirtschaftlichkeit einer Raumsonde.
Warum gibt man Millionen von Dollar aus um sich Fotos vom Pluto anzuschauen?


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Muss ich jetzt ernsthaft einen Vortrag über den Wert von Grundlagenforschung halten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Thema Regen und Wind.
> Doch der kommt auch von der Seite und das ist unangenehm. Außerdem kann dir so auch nicht Ansatzweise warm werden.



Die Kieler Definition lautet "wenn es nicht von der Seite kommt, ist es noch kein Regen". Und wie angedeutet wird einem ganz schnell zu warm, wenn man selbst tritt. Von daher würde ich ein Velomobil, dass (scheinbar) nur Schutz von vorn und oben bietet, nicht gleich als Schwachsinn abtun. Das kann durchaus funktionieren, zumindest es wäre es ein sehr deutlicher Fortschritt gegenüber normalen Fahrrädern. Vielleicht funktioniert es auch nicht - aber da muss das fertige Produkt abwarten. Die Fahrradrischkas, die seit Jahren in Innenstädten unterwegs sind (in verringerter Zahl auch bei Regen), haben beispielsweise allesamt keine Türen und niemand scheint sie zu vermissen. Beide Varianten anzubieten und damit dem Kunden die Entscheidung zu überlassen, klingt nach einem legitimen Ansatz. Je nach Antriebsvariationen kommt auch noch der restliche Aspekt hinzu - wenn es auch ganz ohne Treten fahren soll, machen Türen einen großen Unterschied, wie vom Twizzy bekannt sein sollte.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lesen und verstehen. Und jetzt hängt es von der Anzahl der Vulkane ab. Aktuell haben wir sehr wenige, früher, als der zusammenhängende Kontinent Pangeä zerbrach, sah das anders aus. Heute spielen Vulkane keine bedeutende Rolle, aber das kann sich jederzeit ändern.



"Jederzeit" ist in einem Thread, der über anthropogene Aspekte und damit Zeiträume spricht, missverständlich. Sagen wir "jedes Jahrmilliont" 




Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären wieso Tres immer noch nicht rafft auf was wir hinaus wollen?



Er hangelt sich oft von einem Keyword zum nächsten, beachtet dabei aber nicht immer die Argumentation drum rum oder die genaue Formulierungen. Manchmal erscheinen die Grenzen zu einem guten Chatbot fließend. Das ursprüngliche "Klimaschutz und Umweltschutz sind nicht das gleiche!" hat ja beispielsweise nie bestritten, dass eine Verknüpfung geben könnte, trotzdem gehts im Streit vor allem darum...




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir sollten hier einmal deutliche Unterscheidungen machen, wovon und worüber wir reden.
> 
> Klimaschutz
> Ist es das natürliche Klima, das sich schon immer über größere Zeiträume geändert hat?
> Oder DAS Klima eines bestimmten Zeitraums, das geschützt (bewahrt) werden soll?



Das "anthropogen" im Titel stellt klar, dass wir uns mit effekten auf humanen und nicht auf geologischen Zeitskalen bewegen.



> Umweltschutz
> Sämtliche Eingriffe des Menschen in die Natur?
> Oder nur das beseitigen von Müll und die Konzentration von Abfällen (gefilterter Russ etc) an bestimmten Orten?



Umweltschutz betrachtet prinzipiell IMMER alle Eingriffe, auch wenn es in der Praxis bestenfalls für das Nötigste reicht.



> Man kann nun sagen, Umweltschutz und Klimaschutz schließen sich an bestimmten Stellen aus.
> Eben weil wir zB bestimmte Stoffe in die Atmosphäre bringen müssen, die das weitere Aufheizen verhindern, damit wir den Klimawandel zumindest abmildern.
> Tatsächlich aber bräuchten wir das nicht, wenn der menschliche Einfluss auf das Klima minimiert wird.



"Schutz" bedeutet grundsätzlich, dass Einflüsse verhindert werden. Wenn du Einflüsse auszugleichen versuchst, dann ist dass eher (Klima-)"Korrektur". Aber auch abseits von Geoengeneering-Hirngespinsten gibt es Bereiche mit gegenläufigen Zielen. Für den Klimaschutz müssten wir zum Beispiel möglichst große Flächen mit schnell wachsenden Bäumen dicht an dicht bepflanzen und diese dann abholzen und das CO2 einlagern (/verbauen/...). Um diese Flächen zu haben müsste umgekerht die Nahrungsversorung intensiv mit viel Chemie auf kleiner Fläche erfolgen. Der Naturschutz strebt eher eine exzessive Landwirtschaft und naturbelassene, durchmischte Wälder ohne Kahlschlag vor.

Wichtig für die allgemein Debatte ist es festzuhalten, dass klassische Aspekte des Arten-, Landschaft- und Biotopschutzes sowie Naherholungsgebiete bestenfalls zusätzliche Klimaschäden verhindern (weil sie halt Änderungen blockieren), aber keine wirkungsvollen Klimaschutzmaßnahmen darstellen und dass umgekehrt Windräder, Stromsparen und ähnliches nicht eine Art vor dem Aussterben retten werden. Das heißt Klimaschutz ist unabhängig von und zusätzlich zum klassischen Umweltschutz dringend nötig. In der Praxis sind aber viele Menschen (und die von denen gewählten Politiker) immer noch der Meinung, wenn man genug für a) gemacht hat, müsse man nichts mehr für b) machen und umgekehrt. Das ist aber grundlegend falsch. Klimaschutz sollte nicht mal im Umweltministerium angesiedelt sein, sondern braucht ein eigenes Budget.



> Für mich ist das Klima ein Teil meiner Umwelt, Klimaschutz also eine Unterkategorie von Umweltschutz.



Die Definition greift ein Bißchen zu kurz, denn auch beispielsweise Hauswände gehören zu deiner Umwelt, trotzdem sind Anti-Grafittimaßnahmen kein "Umweltschutz". Möglicherweise könnte man Klimaschutz dazu zählen und als Untergruppe neben Natur-, Arten-,...schutz stellen. Also alles, was ursprünglich vorhandenens schützen möchte. Bislang wird "Umweltschutz" aber nahezu synonym mit "Naturschutz" verwendet respektive umfasst nur die klassischen Schutzaspekte, die spätestens seit den 60ern unter dem Begriff laufen. Mit diesen hat Klimaschutz wenig zu tun und aufgrund der ohnehin probelmatischten Verwechslungen (s.o.) würde ich eine etymologisch noch so naheliegende Begriffsumdeutung vermeiden. Sonst ist der Begriff am Ende eine genauso nutzlose, leere Worthülse wie "Terror" seit 9/11.


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Kieler Definition lautet "wenn es nicht von der Seite kommt, ist es noch kein Regen". Und wie angedeutet wird einem ganz schnell zu warm, wenn man selbst tritt. Von daher würde ich ein Velomobil, dass (scheinbar) nur Schutz von vorn und oben bietet, nicht gleich als Schwachsinn abtun. Das kann durchaus funktionieren, zumindest es wäre es ein sehr deutlicher Fortschritt gegenüber normalen Fahrrädern. Vielleicht funktioniert es auch nicht - aber da muss das fertige Produkt abwarten. Die Fahrradrischkas, die seit Jahren in Innenstädten unterwegs sind (in verringerter Zahl auch bei Regen), haben beispielsweise allesamt keine Türen und niemand scheint sie zu vermissen. Beide Varianten anzubieten und damit dem Kunden die Entscheidung zu überlassen, klingt nach einem legitimen Ansatz. Je nach Antriebsvariationen kommt auch noch der restliche Aspekt hinzu - wenn es auch ganz ohne Treten fahren soll, machen Türen einen großen Unterschied, wie vom Twizzy bekannt sein sollte.


Kieler Definition? Also wie Norddeutsche es sehen?  (oder doch ernst gemeint?)
Also erstmal das was ich meine sind keine Velomobile die ja in alle Regel geschlossen sind und ganz anders aussehen als Schaeffler Biohybrid und Co. Aber okay, dass ist ja nicht das wichtige hier.
Schwachsinn ist vielleicht auch etwas hart, aber es ist weniger als man machen könnte. Beim Twizy kann man ja auch Türen und Fenster nachrüsten die eine gewisse Stabilität aufweisen.
Den Punkt mit den Türen und den rechtlichen Aspekt musst du mir erklären. Meines Wissens nach hängt es am Antrieb (auch am Gewicht?). Also max Unterstützung bis 25km/h und max 6km/h ohne treten=wie ein Pedelec und bis 45km/h dann wie ein S-Pedelec. Falls du einen Kontext zu den Türen hast wäre das sehr interessant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

"Die Definition, die in Kiel angewandt wird". Was oben kommt ist Luftfeuchtigkeit, was weniger als 10° zur Wagerechten hat, ist definitiv als Regen anerkannt. Dazwischen gibt es einen Graubereich. 

Rechtlich:
Sobald das Ding ganz ohne Treten fährt und vier Räder hat, dürfte es gar nicht mehr als Fahrrad zählen, sondern als iirc Leichkraftfahrzeug. Es sei denn, es hat eine geschlossene Kabine, dann mutiert es ganz schnell zum vollwertigen Personenkraftwagen - inklusive Führerscheinklasse, Steuer, Versicherung und vor allem: Crashsicherheit und umfangreichen Prüfverfahren für die Typzulassung. Letztere beiden Punkte könnte der Twizy nie erfüllen so ein Velomobil (meines Wissens nach der richtige Ausdruck für alles mit Karosserie und Kurbel, oder?) erst recht nicht. Deswegen verkauft man sie ohne Türen, denn offene Autos mit vier Rädern sind bis zu einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit, etc. den Quads gleichgestellt und damit von Crashtests befreit. Dass der Eigentümer dann privat Türen aus dem Zubehör nachrüsten kann, spielt für Zulassung und damit Hersteller keine Rolle.

Wie angedeutet: Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das in dieser Gewichts- und Antriebsklasse auch ein Problem ist. Für den großen Twizy mit über 45 km/h (mittlerweile durch Rechtsänderungen an anderer Stelle nicht mehr als Leichtkraftfahrzeug zulassungsfähig und deswegen eingestellt) war "keine Türen" Teil des rechtlichen Schlupfloches.


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nun das was ich als Velomobil kenne hat zwar keine Türen im eigentlichen Sinne ist aber komplett zu und hat halt eine Dachluke durch die man einsteigt (deswegen auch nicht sonderlich praktisch).


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Schutz" bedeutet grundsätzlich, dass Einflüsse verhindert werden. Wenn du Einflüsse auszugleichen versuchst, dann ist dass eher (Klima-)"Korrektur".


Danke, denn dann sind wir wieder bei dem Thema, das Umweltschutz und Klimaschutz nicht immer zusammen gehen


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich habe gestern Abend "Hart aber Fair" zum Thema gesehen. Und irgendwie bin ich, nicht nur wegen der Sendung, zu dem Schluss gekommen das es wohl zu spät ist den Klimawandel zu stoppen.
Aber "stoppen" ist wohl eh falsch ausgedrückt. Wenn kann man ihn versuchen noch abzumildern, aber auch das wird in die Hose gehen.
Wir werden uns wohl zukünftig auf radikale Veränderungen und Flüchtlingsströme einstellen müssen.
Mein Optimismus ist leider gebremst.
Und Luisa Neubauer hatte in der Sendung Recht. Die älteren Generationen haben ohne Rücksicht auf die jüngeren Generationen gelebt. Und die Jüngeren müssen das später ausbaden.
Klar haben die Älteren hart gearbeitet und unseren Wohlstand hier erst ermöglicht. Aber leider ökologisch nicht nachhaltig genug. 
Und selbst wenn wir uns hier dran halten und bemühen, wird woanders in der Welt die Klima - und Naturschutz mit Füßen getreten.
Trump hatte ja als erstes das Klimaabkommen gekündigt als er ins Amt gekommen ist. Und andere Länder wie China usw pfeifen auch einen drauf.
Die Erde bzw Natur wird "sich rächen". Für all das war ihr angetan wurde und wird.


----------



## Sparanus (26. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

China pfeift nicht drauf, die sehen die Probleme aus zukünftiger wirtschaftlicher Sicht.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> China pfeift nicht drauf, die sehen die Probleme aus zukünftiger wirtschaftlicher Sicht.


Das ist doch das selbe! Die stellen deutlich ökonomische Interessen vor die Ökologischen. Noch mehr als Europa. Die USA sind da auch nicht besser.
Man könnte argumentieren das China jetzt auch mal "Globalplayer" sein und was vom großen Kuchen abhaben will. Da sind sie ja auch bei... aber das ist im Hinblick auf die Erde rücksichtslos.
Die nehmen sich "das Recht" einfach raus.
Und solange nicht alle wichtigen Industrieländer an einen Strang ziehen, wird das mit der "Klimarettung" sowieso in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Welcher Staat hat Quoten für Elektroautos etc?
Wir oder China?

So sehr China dem Klima und der Umwelt geschadet hat, so sehr versuchen sie jetzt dem entgegen zu wirken. Wenn wir jetzt die Summe der letzten 50 Jahre nehmen hast du sicherlich Recht, aber wenn wir die aktuelle Entwicklung sehen nicht.


----------



## compisucher (26. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

China hat Europa bzgl. Umweltschutz technologisch schon lange abgehängt.
die haben gute 200.000 E-Busse in den Städten am laufen - mehr als der Rest der Welt zusammen.
Dass die Energie primär aus Kohlekraftwerken kommt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt - da zählen dann wieder wirtschaftliche Interessen.
Aber wir wollen ja auch alle schön und weiterhin die Billigprodukte aus China kaufen...


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Bei den Elektroautos da bin ich auch skeptisch. Das Kobalt für die Batterien wird ja nicht gerade sauber abgebaut und es sollen sogar Kinder in solchen Minen arbeiten und ihre Gesundheit gefährden.
Außerdem sind Elektroautos in der Bilanz nur sauberer wenn auch der Strom aus dem Netz sauber ist. Sonst ist das Augenwischerei.
Und auch gestern in der Sendung die deutsche Umweltministerin meinte das Deutschland zukünftig komplett aus der Kohlekraft aussteigen will. Wie wollen die das denn machen?
Aus der Atomkraft aussteigen, aus der Kohlekraft aussteigen und den Rest mit alternativen Energiequellen wie Windkraft, Solarenergie usw kompensieren?
Ich glaube nicht das man den Bedarf so kompensieren kann. Und zum Schluß fehlt Strom der wieder über andere Länder importiert wird welche auf Atom und Kohlekraft setzen.
Da beisst sich die Katze in den eigenen Schwanz.


----------



## Adi1 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Bei den Elektroautos da bin ich auch skeptisch. Das Kobalt für die Batterien wird ja nicht gerade sauber abgebaut und es sollen sogar Kinder in solchen Minen arbeiten und ihre Gesundheit gefährden.
> Außerdem sind Elektroautos in der Bilanz nur sauberer wenn auch der Strom aus dem Netz sauber ist. Sonst ist das Augenwischerei.
> Und auch gestern in der Sendung die deutsche Umweltministerin meinte das Deutschland zukünftig komplett aus der Kohlekraft aussteigen will. Wie wollen die das denn machen?
> Aus der Atomkraft aussteigen, aus der Kohlekraft aussteigen und den Rest mit alternativen Energiequellen wie Windkraft, Solarenergie usw kompensieren?
> Ich glaube nicht das man den Bedarf so kompensieren kann. Und zum Schluß fehlt Strom der wieder über andere Länder importiert wird welche auf Atom und Kohlekraft setzen.



Das wird schon irgendwie durchgeboxt werden. 

Wer das bezahlen soll, spielt doch eh keine Rolle mehr.

In 10 Jahren werden die Kerzenhersteller ein

unglaubliches Comeback feiern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

.... Doppelt ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wird schon irgendwie durchgeboxt werden.
> 
> Wer das bezahlen soll, spielt doch eh keine Rolle mehr.
> 
> ...


Der CO2 Ausstoß von Kerzen ist immens. Das Problem Beleuchtung ist mit LED und Solarzelle gelöst. Überhaupt liegt im Bereich Haushalt der Fokus weiter auf Sparen. Z.B. brauchen Saugrobotter als 50W Bürsten Sauger in der Summe für ein Zimmer merklich weniger Strom, als der klassische 2000W Sauger. Für Föne gibt es erste Wärmekartuschen, die man in der Abwärme von Gasheizungen aufladen kann. Usw....


----------



## Adi1 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Überhaupt liegt im Bereich Haushalt der Fokus weiter auf Sparen..



Unsinn,

wieviel wird denn gespart, durch

"eine energetische Sanierung"?

Dieser ganzer Chemiemüll wird doch das Klima nicht retten ,

eher müssten wir mal unsere Lebenseinstellung überdenken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> eher müssten wir mal unsere Lebenseinstellung überdenken.


Sparen ist weglassen, oder? 

Ich z.B. plane gerade meinen Solaranhänger fürs Fahrrad mit E-Motor. Und dann gibt es ausgieibge Fahrradtouren anstatt Flüge um die Welt.


----------



## Sparanus (26. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Auch wenn ich ein entschiedener Rad Verfechter bin geht das doch irgendwie zu weit


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> In 10 Jahren werden die Kerzenhersteller ein
> 
> unglaubliches Comeback feiern.


Das löst dann bestimmt das Problem!


----------



## Adi1 (27. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sparen ist weglassen, oder?
> 
> Ich z.B. plane gerade meinen Solaranhänger fürs Fahrrad mit E-Motor. Und dann gibt es ausgieibge Fahrradtouren anstatt Flüge um die Welt.



Ich nutze privat auch keinen Pkw.

Unsere Firmenfahrzeuge saugen schon mal 15 Liter durch. 

Für neue Karren ist aber kein Geld da.


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Habt ihr noch Barkas im Einsatz?


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch Barkas im Einsatz?


Ich glaube wir können bald wieder die "Limburger Halskrause" einsetzen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch Barkas im Einsatz?



Nee, das sind ältere Toyota RAV4,

die sind ohnehin schon durstig,

mit einem Anhänger, wird das noch schlimmer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist doch das selbe! Die stellen deutlich ökonomische Interessen vor die Ökologischen. Noch mehr als Europa. Die USA sind da auch nicht besser.
> Man könnte argumentieren das China jetzt auch mal "Globalplayer" sein und was vom großen Kuchen abhaben will. Da sind sie ja auch bei... aber das ist im Hinblick auf die Erde rücksichtslos.
> Die nehmen sich "das Recht" einfach raus.
> Und solange nicht alle wichtigen Industrieländer an einen Strang ziehen, wird das mit der "Klimarettung" sowieso in die Hose gehen.



China ist mittlerweile das Land, dass weltweit am meisten für den Klima- und auch für den Umweltschutz tut. Zugegebenermaßen kommen sie bei letzterem auch ganz tief aus dem Keller und stellen ersteren noch nicht kategorisch über das Wirtschaftswachstum, sondern haben den Anspruch, ihren Lebensstandard noch ein Bißchen weiter an den westlichen anzupassen. Aber ein Problembewusstsein ist auf Führungsebene (Rest ist da ja egal) definitiv vorhanden. Und pro Kopf und Land stehen sie sowieso immer noch besser da, als Deutschland.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, das sind ältere Toyota RAV4,
> 
> die sind ohnehin schon durstig,
> 
> mit einem Anhänger, wird das noch schlimmer.



Also wenn ihr den Allrad nicht braucht, kann ich euch nen 20 Jahre alten Passat mit 6-8 l anbieten (Super, nicht Diesel). 15???? Das ist irgendwo zwischen Sportwagen-der-wie-einer-gefahren-wird und 40 Tonner.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> China ist mittlerweile das Land, dass weltweit am meisten für den Klima- und auch für den Umweltschutz tut. Zugegebenermaßen kommen sie bei letzterem auch ganz tief aus dem Keller und stellen ersteren noch nicht kategorisch über das Wirtschaftswachstum, sondern haben den Anspruch, ihren Lebensstandard noch ein Bißchen weiter an den westlichen anzupassen. Aber ein Problembewusstsein ist auf Führungsebene (Rest ist da ja egal) definitiv vorhanden. Und pro Kopf und Land stehen sie sowieso immer noch besser da, als Deutschland.


Naja, aber dafür haben sie auch schon  ganz viel schon kaputt gemacht. Und ich bezweifel ob bei ihnen Umweltschutz wirklich flächendeckend vorgenommen wird.
Wenn man sich da mal bestimmte (verseuchte) Regionen anguckt.


----------



## Poulton (28. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, aber dafür haben sie auch schon  ganz viel schon kaputt gemacht. Und ich bezweifel ob bei ihnen Umweltschutz wirklich flächendeckend vorgenommen wird.
> Wenn man sich da mal bestimmte (verseuchte) Regionen anguckt.


Solche versuchten Gegenden lassen sich nicht mit einem Fingerschnipps beseitigen. Man schaue sich nur die Aufwendungen und den Aufwand an, die heutzutage noch hierzulande getätigt werden müssen, für die Sanierung von alten Deponien, Beseitigung von Altlasten des Uranbergbau (Wismut) oder z.B. in der Gegend Halle-Bitterfeld, die Beseitigung von Hinterlassenschaften von über einem Jahrhundert chemischer Produktion.


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Bin mal gespannt ob die Thunberg-Göre auch in China, USA, Afrika oder Indien zu Demonstrationen aufruft.


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Warum dieser Hass gegen ein 16 Jähriges Mädchen das nichts, aber auch gar nichts böses getan hat?


----------



## OField (29. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob die Thunberg-Göre auch in China, USA, Afrika oder Indien zu Demonstrationen aufruft.



Ja echt, was fällt der ******** ein, zum Schutz unseres Planeten aufzurufen1111!!!!ELF

Zu China:

1. man darf nicht vergessen, dass dort fast doppelt so viel Menschen leben wie in Europa, und dass dort die halbe Welt ihre Güter produzieren lässt. Also natürlich fällt dort eine Menge Dreck an, aber eben auch Dreck für den wir teilweise mit verantwortlich sind, wenn wir made in china kaufen. 

2. Ist deren Pro Kopf Co2 Ausstoß immer noch besser als der eines Bürgers der westlichen Welt. 

Also erst mal vor der eigenen Haustür kehren. Aber naja, irgendwie muss man ja den eigenen Lebensstil rechtfertigen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



OField schrieb:


> ...Zu China:...


Das Problem an Dískussionen sind Menschen, denen Argumente egal sind. Was Du schreibst ist offensichtlich, wer nicht selber drauf kommt und immer nur kindisch mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt, wird diese guten Argumente auch nicht akzeptieren, wenn man sie ihnen nennt.

Es geht jetzt langsam mit der exponentiellen Wirkung des Meeresspielanstiegs los. Mit 3.7mm Ansiegt im Jahr, sind es alle 3 Jahre ein Zentimeter, und in hundert Jahren wird es min. ein halber Meter sein. Damit sind wesentliche Teile heutiger fruchtbare Küstenstreifen versalzt. Aber was interessiert uns die Welt in hundert Jahren, heute muss die Wurst auf den Tisch. Greta wird in hundert Jahren noch leben, sie hat das Problem.

*Meeresspiegel steigt auf Rekordwert*
_Um 3,7 Millimeter ist der  Meeresspiegel 2018 angewachsen. 
Der von Uno-Experten ermittelte Stand  ist höher als alles, was
 Satelliten je zuvor gemessen haben. Und die  globale Erwärmung 
schreitet voran._
Meeresspiegel steigt auf Rekordwert - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## compisucher (29. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@interresierter User:
Du solltest in diesem Kontext erwähnen, dass es nicht die augenscheinlich läppischen 3,7 mm sind, sondern die damit zusammenhängende höhere Belastung durch Wellenschlag, Wellenhöhen, Speichermasse der Meere usw. blabla.
Mit dem Resultat, dass z. B. Korallenriffe grob der 5 fachen Belastung ausgesetzt sind und dass der durchschnittliche Tidenhub in der Nordsee um 50cm anwächst 
und die zusätzlich gespeicherte Energie in den Meeren z. B. den Golfstrom zusammenbrechen lassen kann.
So sehen diese "läppischen" 3,7 mm ganz anders aus...


----------



## Adi1 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

So sieht es aus. 

Leider kapiert aber kaum einer diese Zusammenhänge, 

Und wie gesagt,

ohne eine Drosselung unseres globalen Bevölkerungswachstums,

sind alle Bemühungen eigentlich sinnfrei.


----------



## OField (29. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Problem an Dískussionen sind Menschen, denen Argumente egal sind. Was Du schreibst ist offensichtlich, wer nicht selber drauf kommt und immer nur kindisch mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt, wird diese guten Argumente auch nicht akzeptieren, wenn man sie ihnen nennt.



Da hast Du recht, aber es geht bei solchen Diskussionen nicht ausschließlich darum, jene zu überzeugen, die sich bereits eine Meinung gebildet haben, sondern auch all die, die sich bisher noch keinem Standpunkt verschrieben haben. Ich lese mir oft Kommentare zu Themen durch und wäge die Pro und Contra der verschiedenen Aussagen ab. Entsprechend, sollte man denen mit Sündenbockreflex nicht die Deutungshoheit über solche Themen überlassen, nur weil sie sich als Individuen nicht von anderen Argumenten zum Nachdenken anregen lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Jetzt werden die alten weißen Männer wieder aggressiv. Ich hoffe doch, dieser schwere Straftäter, der mehrere Minderjährige misshandelt hat und das Demonstrationsrecht aushebeln wollte, eine saftige Gefängnisstrafe und hohe Schmerzensgeldzahlungen leisten muss:

*Mann attackiert offenbar jungen Redner in Jena*
_Er soll einem 17-Jährigen das Mikrofon aus der Hand gerissen und  ihm ins Gesicht geschlagen haben: In Jena fühlte sich ein Mann wohl von  den Schülerdemos für mehr Klimaschutz gestört._
"Fridays for Future": Mann attackiert offenbar jungen Redner in Jena - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Du widerst mich an, direkt schreiben, dass es ein weißer Mann wae obwohl das nirgends steht.
Das ist doch das selbe was die Leute machen die alles direkt auf Flüchtlinge schieben, wenn etwas passiert.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Solche versuchten Gegenden lassen sich nicht mit einem Fingerschnipps beseitigen. Man schaue sich nur die Aufwendungen und den Aufwand an, die heutzutage noch hierzulande getätigt werden müssen, für die Sanierung von alten Deponien, Beseitigung von Altlasten des Uranbergbau (Wismut) oder z.B. in der Gegend Halle-Bitterfeld, die Beseitigung von Hinterlassenschaften von über einem Jahrhundert chemischer Produktion.


Das ist mir klar. Ich habe auch nirgendwo geschrieben das es einfach ist.
Nur werden meinen Wissens immer noch solche (neuen) Verschmutzungen vorgenommen.
Und der Kobaltabbau in Afrika, wo sich die Chinesen groß eingekauft  haben, ist wohl auch nicht so sauber.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und der Kobaltabbau in Afrika, wo sich die Chinesen groß eingekauft  haben, ist wohl auch nicht so sauber.



Geld stinkt nunmal nicht.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Geld stinkt nunmal nicht.


Doch. Sogar abartig.

Aber es gibt leider keine anderen Zahlungsmittel. Ausser vielleicht Bitcoins.
Tja, der Kapitalismus.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Vlt. sollte die Menschheit wieder einen Schritt zurück gehen,

als Jäger und Sammler lebte man bestimmt stressfreier.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Vlt. sollte die Menschheit wieder einen Schritt zurück gehen,
> 
> als Jäger und Sammler lebte man bestimmt stressfreier.


Da gab es anderen Stress. Da hiess es *überleben* und nicht  leben.

Ne, dahin will ich nicht zurück.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Richtig,

dann würden auch nicht Milliarden von Menschen diesen Planeten bevölkern,

und diesen auch nicht extrem ausbeuten.  

Der momentane Ressourcenverbrauch wird uns letztendlich
die Tür zur Gruft öffnen.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig,
> dann würden auch nicht Milliarden von Menschen diesen Planeten bevölkern,
> und diesen auch nicht extrem ausbeuten.


Nur das die meisten der Milliarden Menschen das ja nicht bewußt tun und auch nur leben wollen.
Die Reichen und Mächtigen die tun das bewußt. Und die könnten auch was ändern wenn sie wollten.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Reichen und Mächtigen die tun das bewußt. Und die könnten auch was ändern wenn sie wollten.



Das ist aber gar nicht gewollt,
wenn du erstmal eine Million gescheffelt hast,
muß die Zweite schneller ran. 

Da spielen ethnische Fragen gar keine Rolle.
Und wie es den restlichen 95% des Weltplebs gehts, ohnehin nicht.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich habe gestern Abend Bier getrunken und Chili con carne gegessen. Heute habe ich Blähungen. Schlechte Öko-Bilanz heute.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Abend Bier getrunken und Chili con carne gegessen. Heute habe ich Blähungen. Schlechte Öko-Bilanz heute.



Du Ferkel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es kommt knüppeldicke:

Erderwärmung könnte stärker ausfallen als bislang angenommen
Klimawandel : Erderwaermung koennte staerker ausfallen als bislang angenommen - Wissen - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Sparanus (3. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hoffen wir mal wirklich, dass das nicht stimmt.

Aber am Ende kommt es auch gar nicht darauf an, dass es den Klimawandel gibt oder nicht.
Alle Maßnahmen die wir jetzt wegen dem Klimawandel ergreifen (sollten), müssten früher oder später sowieso ergriffen werden um
unsere Gesellschaft am laufen zu halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Man beachte, dass das nur Hochrechnungen für +100% sind. Wir haben in den letzten 200 Jahren schon für +50% gesorgt und noch steigen die Emissionen zügig weiter. Ehe der Peak erreicht ist, dürften wir locker bei +70-80% sein und werden im Anschluss garantiert nicht binnen weniger Jahre die komplette Industrialisierung ungeschehen machen.

Und immer daran denken: Das sind lineare Modelle. Ohne Tipping-Points wie flächendeckender Permafrost-Entgasung oder instabil werdende Kontinentalhänge voller Methanhydrat und wie der Artikel selbst schon andeutet von Klimatologen erstellt, die wenig über Ökologie wissen. Wie auch viele andere es nicht tun, denn biologische Zusammenhänge sind ja weiterhin nur was für grünversiffte Gutmenschen, deren Erforschung nur punktuell finanziert wird.

Ich tippe mal auf +8 bis +10 K eher das Maximum des anthropogenen Einflusses und der Folgeschäden erreicht ist. Zum Glück ist das ganze System träge, so dass das vermutlich erst 2300 oder 2400 der Fall sein wird, während ich schlimmstenfalls über +4-+5 K in 2100 senilieren werde.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Interessant ist auch das "Aufforstungsprojekt" von Felix Finkbeiner:Felix Finkbeiner will Milliarden Baeume pflanzen und so das Klima retten - FOCUS Online

Vielleicht liesse sich damit ja der Klimawandel abschwächen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja auch so eine einfache Sache die man machen kann


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch das "Aufforstungsprojekt" von Felix Finkbeiner:Felix Finkbeiner will Milliarden Baeume pflanzen und so das Klima retten - FOCUS Online



Soviele Bäume kann man gar nicht pflanzen,
damit das wieder abgefangen werden könnte. 

Die brauchen ja auch viel Wasser, was in Steppen und Wüsten ohnehin 
schon sehr knapp ist.

Ganz zu schweigen davon, den erosierten Boden
müsste man erstmal kultivierbar machen.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Der meinte gestern bei Markus Lanz die würden die Bäume dort pflanzen wo sie auch gut wachsen können.  Bewässerung wäre nicht das Problem.


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Der meinte gestern bei Markus Lanz die würden die Bäume dort pflanzen wo sie auch gut wachsen können.  Bewässerung wäre nicht das Problem.



Der Typ ist halt ein Trittbrettfahrer,

möchte halt auf den Gretelhype aufspringen.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Typ ist halt ein Trittbrettfahrer,
> 
> möchte halt auf den Gretelhype aufspringen.


Der hat das schon lange vor ihr gemacht. Du solltest mal den Artikel lesen.


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Der hat das schon lange vor ihr gemacht. Du solltest mal den Artikel lesen.



Das habe ich doch. 

Was glaubst du denn, wie lange es dauert,
bis solche Projekte ein messbares Ergebnis bringen?

Eh das greift, haben wir den"Point of no Return"
schon längst überschritten.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das habe ich doch.


Und warum behauptest du dann er wäre ein Trittbrettfahrer?




> Was glaubst du denn, wie lange es dauert,
> bis solche Projekte ein messbares Ergebnis bringen?
> 
> Eh das greift, haben wir den"Point of no Return"
> schon längst überschritten.


Vielleicht. Vielleicht aber auch nicht. Besser als gar nichts zu machen.


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und warum behauptest du dann er wäre ein Trittbrettfahrer?


Gut, das war etwas falsch formuliert von mir. 

Das wird aber nix an der Sinnlosigkeit dieses Projektes ändern.


----------



## Sparanus (3. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es ist für dich auch sinnlosen weiter zu leben, sterben wirst du so oder so. Warum nicht jetzt Schluss machen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist für dich auch sinnlosen weiter zu leben, sterben wirst du so oder so. Warum nicht jetzt Schluss machen?



Nö, hier geht es jetzt um globale Anstrengungen,

um das Problem irgendwie zu lösen.

Wenn aber z. Bsp. alleine die Flugbewegungen in Deutschland so dramatisch zunehmen werden,

Prognose 2030: UEber 70 Millionen zusaetzliche Flugpassagiere in Deutschland,

Dann kannst Du Häuser klimaneutral bauen wie du willst,
die Ersparnis wird aber alleine durch den wachsenden Verkehr schon wieder aufgefressen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

In deiner Denke ist ja alles unnötig.


----------



## Adi1 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> In deiner Denke ist ja alles unnötig.



Nö, man müsste nur mal richtig anfangen,

dagegen etwas zu machen. 

Prognose 2030: UEber 70 Millionen zusaetzliche Flugpassagiere in Deutschland.

Ohne wirkliche aktive Verhaltensänderungen wird das nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hunderte Windraeder muessen entsorgt werden | MDR.DE
Energiewende durch ersatzlose Beseitigung von Anlagen zur Erzeugung von EE?


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es ist schlicht dämlich

Btw
Nochmal zum Hass ggü Greta. Eine Schande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wir sollten hier mal sachlich diskutieren.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja bitte, kleine Einsparungen zu unterlassen nur weil es größere gibt ist unsachlich.


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Hass ggü Greta. Eine Schande


Soetwas kennt man ja von anderen Themen: Perlen aus Freital


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich finde gegenüber einem Kind, grad bei diesem Thema ist das nochmal eine ganz neue Qualität.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@Sparanus,

so ganz hat da Adi nicht unrecht.

Mit wem und vor allem für wen sollen wir denn die Welt noch retten?

Für all diese Hassenden???

Gott, ist mir schlecht...


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde gegenüber einem Kind, grad bei diesem Thema ist das nochmal eine ganz neue Qualität.


Dann lies dir mal die dort dokumentierten geistigen Ergüße, auch gegenüber geflüchteten Kindern durch. Da finden sich sinngemäß Äußerungen wie beispielsweise "_ab ins Gas_" oder "_MG in Stellung bringen und Feuer frei_".



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum dieser Hass gegen ein 16 Jähriges Mädchen  das nichts, aber auch gar nichts böses getan hat?


Angesichts des Benutzernamens des Schreiberlings. fällt mir eine Szene aus ein Käfig voller Helden ein:


> General Burkhalter: "Stellen Sie sich noch dämlicher als sie normalerweise schon sind. Sie wissen gar nichts."
> Oberst Klink: "Nu, ich bin der Doofe vom Dienst. Das mach ich glatt."
> General Burkhalter: "In ihre diesbezüglichen Fähigkeiten habe ich dabei vollstes Vertrauen."


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn auch nur einer von diesen Schreiberlingen ein ordentliches MG hätte würde er sich nur selbst ins Krankenhaus bringen^^

Aber auch diese Perlen aus Freital ist so ne Sache, es ist ein Pranger und man sollte da wirklich nur heftige Entgleisungen veröffentlichen und nicht sowas:
Tumblr
Das ist zwar alle in eine Schublade, aber es ist weit weg vom Level "Öfen an".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Hunderte Windraeder muessen entsorgt werden | MDR.DE
> Energiewende durch ersatzlose Beseitigung von Anlagen zur Erzeugung von EE?


Das ist kein Schrott, das sind hochwertige und leicht rezyklebare Wertstoffe. Das ist ja gerade das Konzept. Der Antanteil ist der Stahl der Masten. die haben  Mikrorisse wegen der Belastung. Einfach im Eletroofen einschmelzen und neue Masten daraus herstellen.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Vlt. sollte die Menschheit wieder einen Schritt zurück gehen,
> als Jäger und Sammler lebte man bestimmt stressfreier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Leben war merklich entspannter und mit viel Zeit für die Freizeitgestaltung.  Jäger uns Sammler ernährt unser Land aber maximal 100.000 Menschen, da gibt es keinen Weg zurück mehr. Leider...


----------



## -Shorty- (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist kein Schrott, das sind hochwertige und leicht rezyklebare Wertstoffe. Das ist ja gerade das Konzept. Der Antanteil ist der Stahl der Masten. die haben  Mikrorisse wegen der Belastung. Einfach im Eletroofen einschmelzen und neue Masten daraus herstellen.



Hoffentlich haben sich die Windräder schnell genug gedreht, so ein Hochofen läuft ja 24/7 und benötigt soviel Strom wie eine ganze Wohnsiedlung... dazu ist der Austausch etwas aufwendiger als alte Zaunslatten zu ersetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Der meinte gestern bei Markus Lanz die würden die Bäume dort pflanzen wo sie auch gut wachsen können.  Bewässerung wäre nicht das Problem.



Stellt sich halt die Frage, was vorher an der Stelle wuchs. Bäume statt Beton wäre ein Ansatz, Bäume statt Wiese bringt weniger. Insgesamt sind die Hochrechnungen zum Klimaschutz-Potential von Aufforstungen eher schlecht. Zumal sie in direkter Konkurrenz zu Aufforstungen für den Umweltschutz stehen. Die Wiederherstellung des komplexen Biotops "Wald" ist für die Artenvielfalt vielerorts wünschenswert, aber das sind dann möglichst naturbelassene Wälder. Die absorbieren kurzfristig nur soviel CO2, wie in einen Baumstamm alle paar Dutzend Meter passt. Erst über Jahrhunderte können sie größere Mengen im CO2-Boden binden, aber wenn man bis 2100 oder 2200 viel Kohlenstoff aus der Athmosphäre ziehen wollte, müsste man sterile Plantagen mit möglichst schnellwachsenden Hölzern pflanzen und regelmäßig abernten. Das eingelagerte Holz ist der CO2-Speicher, nicht ein dynamisch lebender Wald. Entgegen dessen, was viele immer noch glauben, absorbieren tropische Regenwälder zum Beispiel so gut wie gar kein CO2, sondern haben eine weitestgehend ausgeglichene Billanz, weil ebensoviel Biomasse aufgebaut wird, parallel verrottet. (Großflächiges Abbrennen ist trotzdem äußerst schädlich, weil eine so dichte, über Jahrtausende aufgebaute Vegetation halt trotzdem einen gewissen C-Gehalt und außerhalb der ausgelaugten Amazonasregion zum Teil auch sehr große Mengen organisches Material im Boden steckt.)




Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, man müsste nur mal richtig anfangen,
> 
> dagegen etwas zu machen.
> 
> ...



Aber wenn z.B. Kerosin nicht mehr verschenkt würde, dann hätte man ja gar keinen Grund mehr, die neuen Startbahnen und Flughäfen zu bauen, die man mit so viel Tricks und Verhandlungen genehmigt hat...




Poulton schrieb:


> Hunderte Windraeder muessen entsorgt werden | MDR.DE
> Energiewende durch ersatzlose Beseitigung von Anlagen zur Erzeugung von EE?



EEG ala Schwarz-Gelb trifft auf Kraftwerkspolitik ala Schwarz-Rot: Eine Förderung und Konkurrenz durch auflagenfreie Kohlekraftwerke, die für unter 4 Cent pro kWh produzieren. Da hat das Klima keine Chance.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn auch nur einer von diesen Schreiberlingen ein ordentliches MG hätte würde er sich nur selbst ins Krankenhaus bringen^^



Leider haben einige dieser Schreiberlinge Knüppel und vor allem haben die alle Wahlscheine.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stellt sich halt die Frage, was vorher an der Stelle wuchs. Bäume statt Beton wäre ein Ansatz


Vorsicht, Wälder sind dunkel strahlen kaum, ab.  Der ganze CO2 Effekt bringt gerade mal 2W pro Quadratmeter. Wichtiger wäre es, schwarze Flächen weiß zu machen.

_"... Man könne Dächer, Straßen und Bürgersteige weiß anstreichen und so die Reflektivität der Erdoberfläche erhöhen, schlug der         US-Energieminister und Physik-Nobelpreisträger Steven Chu         ernsthaft vor.... "_
Geo-Engineering: Zwei Wege um die Erde abzukuehlen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja das mit den weißen Straßen hab ich auch vor Jahren mal bei Galileo gesehen, abgesehen vom Klimaschutz ist auch niemand mehr im Asphalt eingesunken


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Was wohl auch noch gefährlich ist, wenn Permafrostböden durch die Erderwärmung auftauen.




> In Permafrostgebieten wie der Arktis, Antarktis oder den Hochgebirgen sind zwischen 1.300 und 1.600 Gigatonnen Kohlenstoff gespeichert, etwa doppelt so viel wie in der gesamten Erdatmosphäre (etwa 800 Gigatonnen): Beim durch den Klimawandel beschleunigten Auftauen der Permafrostböden wird dieser als Treibhausgas Kohlenstoffdioxid freigesetzt. Das Auftauen von Permafrostböden gilt als eines der bedeutendsten Kippelemente der globalen Erwärmung...
> 
> ... Langfristig wird ein Auftauen in noch wesentlich größerem Ausmaß befürchtet, da die Klimamodelle eine weit überdurchschnittliche Erwärmung in der Arktis voraussagen. Einige Wissenschaftler nehmen an, dass es zu einer positiven Rückkopplung kommen könnte, da in den dauerhaft gefrorenen Böden als Biomasse gebundener Kohlenstoff in großer Menge vorhanden ist, der beim Abtauen und Abbau der Biomasse als Treibhausgas Kohlendioxid an die Atmosphäre abgegeben würde.
> 
> ...


 Quelle: Permafrostboden – Wikipedia


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> ... wenn Permafrostböden durch die Erderwärmung auftauen....



Das passiert doch schon, wir sind mitten drin im Prozess. Das dauert halt nur


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das passiert doch schon, wir sind mitten drin im Prozess. Das dauert halt nur


Das ist mir klar. Noch geht es langsam aber wird vermutlich immer schnell und schneller.


----------



## Adi1 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Noch geht es langsam aber wird vermutlich immer schnell und schneller.



Nicht vermutlich, sondern definitiv. 

Es wird sicherlich auch schon vor uns höhere Zivilisationen im Universum gegeben haben,

leider werden sie alle den gleichen Fehler gemacht haben,

zu spät reagiert,

wenn die Kacke am Dampfen war.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Es wird sicherlich auch schon vor uns höhere Zivilisationen im Universum gegeben haben,



Schwer zu sagen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass die Menschen die erste intelligente Spezies im Universum ist, die diesen technischen Stand erreicht hat.


----------



## Adi1 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass die Menschen die erste intelligente Spezies im Universum ist, die diesen technischen Stand erreicht hat.



Das ist unwahrscheinlich bei vielen Milliarden Galaxien.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist unwahrscheinlich bei vielen Milliarden Galaxien.



Nö, nur logische Überlegungen.
Du brauchst Sterne mit einer hohen Metallizität. Das dauert.
Dann brauchst du stabile Sterne. Die gibt es auch nicht zu Anfang.
Dann brauchst du Zeit, bis sich Leben entwickeln kann. Das geschieht auch nicht über Nacht.
Und dann brauchst du eine stabile Umgebung. Die Erde kreist seit 4,5 Milliarden um die Sonne, ohne dass es dabei zu Störungen in der Bahn kam.
Dann die Konstellation mit einem großen Gasplaneten, der viele Asteroiden abhält. All das ist sehr selten. Die meisten Gasplaneten wandern zum Stern und umkreisen den dann innerhalb weniger Tage. Das überlebt kein Felsenplanet.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich glaube auch das es noch viele intelligente Spezies im Universum gibt . Vielleicht sogar ein paar in unserer Galaxie.
Bei der Anzahl an Sternen ist das naheliegend.
Vielleicht sind auch schon ein paar ausgestorben. Aber es gibt mit Sicherheit noch welche.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das Problem ist, wenn alle nur horchen, aber keiner was sendet, wird man sich nie treffen. 
Doch wohin will man ein Signal senden? Man müsste erst mal den passenden Planeten finden, von dem man meinen könnte, dass er Leben trägt und der auch alt genug ist um intelligentes Leben zu tragen, denn bei der Erde hat das ja 4,5 Milliarden Jahre gedauert. Daher glaube ich nicht, dass ein Stern, der gerade mal einige Hundert Millionen Jahre alt ist, einen entsprechenden Planeten besitzt. Und Sterne, die nur 1 Milliarde Jahre alt werden, fallen auch raus. 
Aber das schweift denn doch ab. Die Suche nach außerirdischem Leben passt gut in den anderen Thread.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Für den Blödsinn habt ihr doch einen anderen Thread, oder?...




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Wälder sind dunkel strahlen kaum, ab.  Der ganze CO2 Effekt bringt gerade mal 2W pro Quadratmeter. Wichtiger wäre es, schwarze Flächen weiß zu machen.
> 
> _"... Man könne Dächer, Straßen und Bürgersteige weiß anstreichen und so die Reflektivität der Erdoberfläche erhöhen, schlug der         US-Energieminister und Physik-Nobelpreisträger Steven Chu         ernsthaft vor.... "_
> Geo-Engineering: Zwei Wege um die Erde abzukuehlen | ZEIT ONLINE



Wälder erwärmen sich kaum. Es wird zwar viel Energie absorbiert, ja, aber eben auch genutzt um Kohlenwasserstoffe aufzubauen und um Wasser bis an die Grenze des Taupunktes zu verdunsten. Das erstere reduziert den CO2-bedingten Treibhauseffekt, das zweite sorgt über die unweigerlich folgende Kondensation für eine richtig saftige Wolken-Albedo.
Wo man festen Untergrund braucht, ist weiß anstreichen aber klimatisch sicherlich besser als schwarz. (Wobei ich bei Straßen und Wegen ein mittleres Beton-Grau als das Maximum ansehe, einfach weil es sonst blendet. Auf allen anderen Flächen ist Farbe dann sowieso nur eine billige Zwischenlösung, bis man sie mit Solarzellen verschattet.)




Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Noch geht es langsam aber wird vermutlich immer schnell und schneller.



Ist meines Wissens nach die allgemein akzeptierte Erklärung für die rasanten Temperaturanstiege vor so ziemlich jeder Warmzeit der Erdgeschichte: Ein x-beliebiger Trigger (heute anthropogenes CO2) lässt die Temperatur ein Bißchen steigen, löst damit eine Methanfreisetzung aus und fertig ist der selbst verstärkende Teufelskreis. In den 90ern wurde der kritische Tipping-Point für diesen Prozess, der in der Vergangenheit meist zu +4 bis +6 K geführt hat, bei einem Anstieg von 1 bis 2 K angenommen.
Hat Bevölkerung und deren gewählte Politiker aber nicht interessiert.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. April 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Gernot Hassknechts Osterbotschaft zum Karfreitag:
*
Fridays for Future: Lieber 1000 Greta Thunbergs als einen Christan Lindner / heute-show / 3:35 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4WnPWqrWNWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hier mal wieder ein schöner Artikel zu den größten Bösewichtern unter den Fake News Verbreitern, die seit Jahrzehnten alle lauteren und unlauteren Mittel nutzen, um Desinformation zu betreiben. EIKE z.B. wird maßgeblich von Exxon finanziert:

*Ölriese Exxon wusste schon 1982, wie stark die Erderwärmung 2019 ausfällt
*Jahrelang säte der Ölkonzern Exxon in der Öffentlichkeit Zweifel  über den menschengemachten Klimawandel. Ein Datenabgleich zeigt nun,  wie genau der Konzern tatsächlich Bescheid wusste.
*Exxon sagte CO2-Gehalt der Atmosphaere fuer 2019 genau voraus - SPIEGEL ONLINE*


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Schlittenhunde laufen ueber Wasser – wie es zu diesem unglaublichen Bild kam | STERN.de


----------



## Adi1 (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das Zwei-Grad-Ziel – Wikipedia ist völlig illusorisch,

bei der momentanen Freisetzung an Treibhausgasen.

Vorsichtige Schätzungen gehen von einer globalen Bevölkerung von knapp über 11 Mrd. Menschen aus (in Jahr 2100).

Bevoelkerungswachstum: Wie sich die Menschheit entwickelt hat

Eine komplette Umstellung der Wirtschaft auf regenerative Energien bis 2050 ist gar nicht machbar.

Demzufolge wird wohl eine Klimaerwärmung von 4-5 Grad wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Da stellt sich tatsächlich die Frage ob es nicht besser wäre die Geburtenrate zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Poulton (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Da stellt sich tatsächlich die Frage ob es nicht besser wäre die Geburtenrate zu kontrollieren.


Ich bin ja schon lange dafür, dass man der katholischen Kirche auf die Finger klopft für ihre Haltung zu Verhütungsmitteln.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Keine Scheinkämpfe Pulli

Ich finde das was teilweise in Indien gemacht wird ganz interessant. Man zahlt den Frauen Geld dafür, dass sie sich sterilisieren lassen.
Ist wohl immer noch unethisch, weil man eine gewisse Zwangslage ausnutzt, aber es ist definitiv besser als jede andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Zwei-Grad-Ziel – Wikipedia ist völlig illusorisch,
> 
> bei der momentanen Freisetzung an Treibhausgasen.


Viele vergessen Methan, kommt aus der Landwirtschaft für Fleischfresser. Methan wirkt grob zehnmal stärker als CO2
Treibhausgas-Emissionen in Deutschland  | Umweltbundesamt



Adi1 schrieb:


> Vorsichtige Schätzungen gehen von einer globalen Bevölkerung von knapp über 11 Mrd. Menschen aus (in Jahr 2100).
> Bevoelkerungswachstum: Wie sich die Menschheit entwickelt hat


20 Milliarden Zentralafrikaner verbrauchen weniger als eine Milliarde Deutsche. Nicht die Menge der Menschen ist das Problem, sondern wie sie leben. Mir nur einer Milliarde US-Amerikaner ist die Welt ratz fatz in Mors



Adi1 schrieb:


> Eine komplette Umstellung der Wirtschaft auf regenerative Energien bis 2050 ist gar nicht machbar.
> Demzufolge wird wohl eine Klimaerwärmung von 4-5 Grad wahrscheinlicher.


Darum geht Greta auf die Straße. Es ist ihre Zukunft, nicht meine. Ich genieße gerade einen wunderbaren Sommer. Und ja, JETZT muss man radikal werden. Aber eine Gesellschaft, die schon ein Tempolimit oder einen Tag in der Woche vegetarische Kost als anmaßende Schweinerei empfindet, wird untergehen. Nicht heute, nicht morgen, aber übermorgen. Liebe Kinder, geht auf die Straße und fragt den alten weißen Mann, warum er nichts, rein gar nichts gemacht hat.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Viele vergessen Methan, kommt aus der Landwirtschaft für Fleischfresser. Methan wirkt grob zehnmal stärker als CO2
> Treibhausgas-Emissionen in Deutschland  | Umweltbundesamt


Nicht nur da: Treibhausgas gelangt mit Schmelzwasser an die Oberflaeche Groenlands Eis setzt Methan frei - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin

Aber hatten wir hier auch schon mal im Thread.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nicht nur da: Treibhausgas gelangt mit Schmelzwasser an die Oberflaeche Groenlands Eis setzt Methan frei - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin
> 
> Aber hatten wir hier auch schon mal im Thread.


Ja, das ist anderes Thema, der sedundär Effekt. Das sind die Kipppunkte im Klima. 
Mir ging es nur um die vermeidbaren menschen Emissionen.  wir haben 12 Millionen
 Rinder in Deutschland und über 25 Millionen Schweine
Rinderbestand in Deutschland bis 2018 | Statistik


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es wird immer auf die Tiere rumgehackt. Wurde eigentlich auch schon mal ausgerechnet wieviel Gase ca 7 Milliarden Menschen in die Luft furzen?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Es wird immer auf die Tiere rumgehackt. Wurde eigentlich auch schon mal ausgerechnet wieviel Gase ca 7 Milliarden Menschen in die Luft furzen?



Dass es zu viele Menschen auf der Erde gibt, ist ja kein Geheimnis. Ich würde auch mal weite Teile Europas und Nordamerika entvölkern, denn das würde deutlich mehr fürs Klima bringen.
Nur steht das eben nicht zur Diskussion. Was wir brauchen ist ein globales Umdenken. Die Europäer müssen weniger Müll produzieren und nachhaltiger leben und weniger entwickelte Länder muss man helfen, dass sie erst gar nicht in diese Lage kommen. Dazu braucht es aber endlich mal eine Abkehr vom ewigen Wachstum und dem Profit. Nur wenn wir das schaffen, ist der Planet bzw. unsere Lebensgrundlage noch zu retten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Es wird immer auf den Tieren rumgehackt. Wurde eigentlich auch schon mal ausgerechnet wieviel Gase ca 7 Milliarden Menschen in die Luft furzen?


Unserer Verdauung funktioniert anders. Es sind unbedeutende Mengen,


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mal weite Teile Europas und Nordamerika entvölkern, denn das würde deutlich mehr fürs Klima bringen.


Gefurzt wird aber überall auf der Welt. Und in China z.B. leben mehr Menschen als in Europa und Nordamerika zusammen. 



> Die Europäer müssen weniger Müll produzieren und nachhaltiger leben und weniger entwickelte Länder muss man helfen, dass sie erst gar nicht in diese Lage kommen.


Hier auch. Aber auch in Asien. Der Pazifik ist nämlich noch mehr mit Plastikmüll verschmutzt als hiesige Meere.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Unserer Verdauung funktioniert anders. Es sind unbedeutende Mengen,


Das glaube ich nicht wenn man es hochrechnet.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Gefurzt wird aber überall auf der Welt. Und in China z.B. leben mehr Menschen als in Europa und Nordamerika zusammen.



Spielt aber keine Rolle. Der Mensch ist Allesesser. Eine Kuh erzeugt deutlich mehr Methan als ein Mensch.
In der Atmosphäre zerfällt das Methan dann in CO2 und Wasser.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hier auch. Aber auch in Asien. Der Pazifik ist nämlich noch mehr mit Plastikmüll verschmutzt als hiesige Meere.



Und wo kommt der Müll her? Genau. Aus Europa. Die Gelben Säcke werden einfach komplett verkauft.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht wenn man es hochrechnet.



Sind aber unbedeutende Mengen. Ein Pflanzenesser verdaut deutlich länger als ein Allesesser oder gar Fleischesser.
Liegt natürlich auch am Futter. Man stopft den Tieren ja Kraftfutter und Co. rein, damit alles schneller geht.
Eine Milchkuh liefert heute rund 10.000 Liter Milch pro Jahr. Die Menge muss ja irgendwo herkommen. Einfach auf die Wiese stellen reicht da nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

So Leute, es geht los, der erste Kipppunkt, das massive Auftauen der Permafrostböden setzt sein und damit eine Spirale ungeheuerer Methan und CO2 Freisetzung. Das war es dann. Wenn wir jetzt nicht alle massiv sparen und aus fossile Energieträger verzichten, dann wird es schon für unsere Enkel sehr ungemütlich.

_" [...] In der Arktis weicht der Permafrostboden derzeit mit ungeheurer  Geschwindigkeit auf. Messungen zeigen, dass in einigen kanadischen  Regionen der Boden bereits so stark abgetaut ist, wie Experten es  eigentlich erst für das Jahr 2090 erwartet hatten. [...]

Etwa ein Viertel der Landfläche der nördlichen Hemisphäre ist dauerhaft  gefroren. Grob geschätzt ruht dort im Untergrund etwa doppelt soviel  Kohlenstoff, wie in der Atmosphäre enthalten ist. [...]"_
Erderwaermung: Wie im Sommer 2090 - Wissen - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Jetzt sollten die Alarmglocken aber bei auch den letzten Skeptikern läuten.
Ich mache mir echt Sorgen um meinen Sohn und mögliche Enkel.
Selber werde ich vielleicht noch (wenn alles gut läuft) 30-40 Jahre leben.
Dann ist ~ 2060. Aber auch da, wird die Welt schon eine ganz andere sein, wie wir sie heute kennen.
Es wurden solche Gefahren zu spät erkannt oder ignoriert. Die Quittung bekommen die anderen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wie sehen denn die Möglichkeiten aus, das Problem mittels Technik zu lösen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Diese Maßnahmen werden wohl umgesetzt werden müssen, denn der Mensch wird nicht aufhören, CO2 zu verbrennen
 zu erzeugen

*Sechs Notoperationen fürs Weltklima*
Erderwaermung: Sechs Notoperationen fuers Weltklima - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> CO2 zu verbrennen



CO2 verbrennen ist super. 

Aber natürlich hast du Recht. Es wird immer mit den Totschlagargumenten Arbeitsplätze und Wettbewerbsfähigkeit gekommen, denen sich alles unterzuordnen hat.
Wer aber immer noch damit kommt, hat schlicht den Einschlag nicht gehört.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Leider schon älter das Artikel @iU :/


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> . Es wird immer mit den Totschlagargumenten Arbeitsplätze und Wettbewerbsfähigkeit gekommen, denen sich alles unterzuordnen hat.


Früher war es Krieg, heute ist es die zerstörung durch Umweltschäden und Klimaveränderung. Nur so funktioniert Kapitalismus, es muss immer wieder alles zerschlagen werden, damit die Schornsteine wieder rauchen können und man das Volk ausbeuten kann. Darum geht es doch. Totschlagargument passt gut, denn es geht defacto um totschlagen anderer.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Leider schon älter das Artikel @iU :/


Ändert das etwas am Inhalt? Ist Einsteins Relativitätstheorie für Dich auch schon zu alt und darum nur noch :/


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Chinas Greta: Das ist ueber die Howey Ou bekannt - WELT

Anders als Greta lebt Howey Ou dort sehr gefährlich. Und sie bekommt  kaum Unterstützung, weil alle Angst vor dem Regime haben.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So Leute, es geht los, der erste Kipppunkt, das massive Auftauen der Permafrostböden setzt sein und damit eine Spirale ungeheuerer Methan und CO2 Freisetzung. Das war es dann. Wenn wir jetzt nicht alle massiv sparen und aus fossile Energieträger verzichten, dann wird es schon für unsere Enkel sehr ungemütlich.
> 
> _" [...] In der Arktis weicht der Permafrostboden derzeit mit ungeheurer  Geschwindigkeit auf. Messungen zeigen, dass in einigen kanadischen  Regionen der Boden bereits so stark abgetaut ist, wie Experten es  eigentlich erst für das Jahr 2090 erwartet hatten. [...]
> 
> ...



Ja, der Zug ist eh schon abgefahren.

Eine wirkliche Klimaschutzinitiative muss erstmal alle Menschen mit einem Minimum an Energie versorgen können,
damit die Armutsunterschiede beseitigt werden können.

Ein dezentraler Aufbau der Energievorsorgung in Afrika mittels regenerativen Energien ist völlig unmöglich,
dort muss ja überhaupt erstmal eine funktionierende Elektroinfrastruktur erschaffen werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 20 Milliarden Zentralafrikaner verbrauchen weniger als eine Milliarde Deutsche. Nicht die Menge der Menschen ist das Problem, sondern wie sie leben. Mir nur einer Milliarde US-Amerikaner ist die Welt ratz fatz in Mors



1,3 Milliarden Afrikaner wollen den Deutschen aber nicht länger bei ihrem Lebensstil zugucken. Ebensowenig 4 Milliarden Asiaten. Wenn wir 11 Milliarden Menschen ein ähnliches Leben bieten wollen, darf der Ressourcenverbrauch pro Kopf maximal ein Fünftel, eher ein Sechstel des heutigen deutschen Durchschnitts betragen. Das ist das Niveau von Ethopien. Der Chad liegt schon 50% drüber. Namibia müsste 60% einsparen. Das kann man schlichtweg vergessen. Wir haben seit 95 gigantische 17% Einsparung geschafft und noch 4mal so viel vor uns und wir fangen auf einem Niveau an, bei dem man über 0 Wachstum gut reden und sogar Abstriche akzeptieren kann. 6 Milliarden der heute lebenden Menschen werden das nicht machen und wir können nicht binnen 20 Jahren die Effizienz in allen Bereichen (Energie, Nahrung, Verkehr, Gebäudeflächen) im Schnitt verzehnfachen. In vielen Bereichen können wir nicht mal 10 Prozent mehr erreichen, um das an anderer Stelle zu kompensieren müsste man nicht nur pro Jahrzehnt so viel technischen Fortschritt machen, wie im gesamten 20. Jhd., man müsste stellenweise unendliche Effizienz erreichen. un möglich.
Der einzige Weg zu einem stabilen Zustand sind weniger Menschen - und dazu wird es auch kommen, bislang haben die Grenzen des Wachstums sich als recht zutreffend erwiesen. Offen ist nur weiterhin, ob die Bevölkerungsreduktion rechtzeitig freiwillig oder durch klimabedingte (Bürger)Kriege und Hungersnöte folgt, aber sie wird kommen.
(Lange lebe die Herdprämie!)



> Darum geht Greta auf die Straße. Es ist ihre Zukunft, nicht meine. Ich genieße gerade einen wunderbaren Sommer. Und ja, JETZT muss man radikal werden. Aber eine Gesellschaft, die schon ein Tempolimit oder einen Tag in der Woche vegetarische Kost als anmaßende Schweinerei empfindet, wird untergehen. Nicht heute, nicht morgen, aber übermorgen. Liebe Kinder, geht auf die Straße und fragt den alten weißen Mann, warum er nichts, rein gar nichts gemacht hat.



Gerade die hochnäsigste Gesellschaft wird vermutlich am längsten durchhalten. Deutschland kann sich die Schutzmaßnahmen leisten. Während Tuvalu verzweifelt nach Umsiedlungsabkommen für die gesamte Bevölkerung sucht, jedes Jahr größere Teile Bangladeschs für längere Zeiten in den Fluten verschwinden und die Ernährungssituation in Teilen Afrikas teilweise auf dem tiefsten Niveau seit Jahrzehnten ist, diskutieren wir hier darüber, wieviel Geld Fichten-Monokulturbetreiber Geschenkt bekommen, wieviel Gülle Mäster ins Trinkwasser pumpen dürfen und ob wir Parkplätze an Zwei-Tonnen-Eine-Person-Transportmittel anpassen müssen.
Wir können noch verdammt lange fallen, ehe wir irgendwo anschlagen. Das einzige Problem werden diese nervigen Flüchtlinge an den Grenzen sein, aber da hat sich ja langsam ein gesellschaftlicher Konsens zu "absaufen lassen" herausgebildet und wenn Erdogan, Putin und Trump so weitermacht, dann gibt es bald auch keine kriegsfreie Landbrücke mehr nach Europa. 




			
				Threshold;9902750Sind aber unbedeutende Mengen. Ein Pflanzenesser verdaut deutlich länger als ein Allesesser oder gar Fleischesser.
Liegt natürlich auch am Futter. Man stopft den Tieren ja Kraftfutter und Co. rein schrieb:
			
		

> Pflanzenfresser allgemein sind nicht das große Probleme, Wiederkäuer haben notorisch hohe Methanemissionen. (man arbeitet aber an klimatoptimierten Diäten)
> Schwein und unter halbwegs vernünftigen Haltungsbedinungen auch Geflügel sind klimatisch "nur" deswegen ein Problem, weil für 1 kg Fleisch natürlich deutlich mehr als 1 kg Futter und so unterm Strich mehr Anbaufläche für die Ernährung der gleichen Bevölkerungsgröße benötigt wird. Leider ist es umgekehrt so, dass Wiederkäuer sich effizient von Flächen ernähren können, die gar nichts direkt für die menschliche Ernährung geeignetes hervorbringen können...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der einzige Weg zu einem stabilen Zustand sind weniger Menschen - und dazu wird es auch kommen, bislang haben die Grenzen des Wachstums sich als recht zutreffend erwiesen. Offen ist nur weiterhin, ob die Bevölkerungsreduktion rechtzeitig freiwillig oder durch klimabedingte (Bürger)Kriege und Hungersnöte folgt, aber sie wird kommen.



Freiwillig wird hier überhaupt nichts passieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich zitere jetzt mal selektiv, auch wenn es massiv entstellt. Ich weiß, was Du sagen willst, ich möchte aber auf entwas anderes hinaus. Menschen, die heute mit wenig Ressourcenverbrauch leben können, könnten das auch in 50 Jahren. Für uns dagegen ist es so schwer, ein paar Schritt zurück zu gehen. Weniger Menschen ist immer so einfach gesagt und ein Totschlag argument, weil natürlich niemand andere umbringen will. Ich beharre auf meiner Aussage, dass der Lebensstil viel entscheidender als die Anzahl der Menschen ist. Und natürlich ist das Hauptproblem, dass weite der Welt unseren Komfort ebenso haben will. Niemand kann es ihnen verdenken, umso mehr liegt es an uns, positiv vorzuleben. Und das bekommst Du in die Köpfe der Egoisten nicht hinein. Denn wir sind ja nur für 3% der Emissionen verantwortlich, da soill sich doch zuerst der Rest der Welt einschränken, so der typische AfD Wähler.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... Wenn wir 11 Milliarden Menschen ein ähnliches Leben bieten wollen,,,


Das ist doch schon  der Fehler. Das Leben, die Verschwendung, die wir heute zelebrien, ist das Problem. Und das muss aufhören. Für zwei Wochen Urlaub einmal um die Welt zu fliegen ist eine Katastrophe, der Fleischkonsum zerstört massiv, usw....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Der einzige Weg zu einem stabilen Zustand sind weniger Menschen - ...


Blödsinn, 500 Millionen Amerikaner, die leben wie jetzt,  versauen die Welt auf Dauer. Schon das ist zu viel. Willst Du auf 100 Millonen herunger, also eine Megametropole als letzte Lebensstätte?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Gerade die hochnäsigste Gesellschaft wird vermutlich am längsten durchhalten. ...


Das sehe ich anders, weil wir viel empfindler sind auf massive Veränderungen, Ich denke weniger an den Klimawandel, als an Kriege. Und wenn es hier ein bisschen rumst, wir nur mal zwei Wochen keinen Strom haben, dann zerbricht die Gesellschaft in ihrer Unfähigkeit, mit Krisen umzugehen. In heute armen Regionen kommt man mit Mangel viel besser zurecht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Deutschland kann sich die Schutzmaßnahmen leisten. ...


Geht es um Folgen des Klimawandels, sehe ich das genauso. Gerade wir, die Verursacher des Klimawandels können die Veränderungen kompensieren und leben überhaupt in einem ziemlich gemäßigten Bereich, andere haben da mehr Probleme. 50°C in Indien werden ganze Städte entvölkern, oder besser gesagt, durch den Klimawandel wird der Energieverbraquch pro Kopf massiv ansteigen. Permafrostböden werden für Jahrhunderte als versumpfte Gebiete nicht bewohnbar werden. Darum will Trump auch, dass wir nicht auf russisches Öl setzen, weil in zwanzig Jahren alle Pipeline zerstört sind. Die versinken im Boden



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Während Tuvalu verzweifelt nach Umsiedlungsabkommen für die gesamte Bevölkerung sucht, jedes Jahr größere Teile Bangladeschs für längere Zeiten in den Fluten verschwinden und die Ernährungssituation in Teilen Afrikas teilweise auf dem tiefsten Niveau seit Jahrzehnten ist, diskutieren wir hier darüber, wieviel Geld Fichten-Monokulturbetreiber Geschenkt bekommen, wieviel Gülle Mäster ins Trinkwasser pumpen dürfen und ob wir Parkplätze an Zwei-Tonnen-Eine-Person-Transportmittel anpassen müssen....


Existenzkrisen versus Luxusproblemen. Aber versuch den Leuten hier mal zu erklären, dass wir uns massiv einschränken müssen. Vergiss es, nicht wird passieren, die Leute glauben doch, ein Recht zu haben, einmal um die Welt zu fliegen und wenn man 100km zur Arbeit pendeln muss, scheint es ein Naturgesetz zu sein, mit dem Auto pendeln zu müssen und keinesfalls umzuziehen. usw. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Das einzige Problem werden diese nervigen Flüchtlinge an den Grenzen sein, aber da hat sich ja langsam ein gesellschaftlicher Konsens zu "absaufen lassen" herausgebildet ....


Ja, das wird so kommen. Aber wird unser Land mit einer so veränderten Ethik lebenswert bleiben? Für mich nicht. Das Recht des Stärkeren wird wieder in den Vordergrund rücken, der Kampf ums Überleben härten. Und genau wir heute ist das Problem nicht der arme Flüchtling, dass Problem ist der Verschwender am oberen Ende. Aber das werden die menschen nie verstehen, was so ein Mlliardäre mit seiner privatem Jet und siener 80m Motoryacht an energie verüulvert, um mal eben am Wochenende in Monaco abzufeiern




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... Pflanzenfresser ... Schwein ... Geflügel ....


Ja, da hast Du Recht, es gibt nur andere Konsequenzen. Es ist ebenso die schiere Menge anTieren, und die Art, wie wir sie ernähren. Ein Schwein bekommt normalerweise all das zu fressen, was wir ansonsten wegschmeißen, also das ausgeputze Gemüse, Kartoffelnschalen etc. Da reichen die Abfälle von zehn Menschen für ein Schwein. Und dann macht man einmal im Jahr Schlachtfest, dass ist dann die Fleischmenge pro Person und Jahr. Etwas weniger als heute, ein ganz klein bisschen, also ungefähr 5% dessen, was wir heute verschwenden. 50-100g Fleisch pro Woche ist die Empfehlung aus gesundheitlicher Sicht, weniger wäre aus ökologischer sinnvoll. Das täglivcher Schnitzel können sich die leute abgewöhnen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Mein Tipp: Kein Haus auf weniger als 50 m üNN bauen, auch dort nur auf Fels oder auf dem Gipfel von Hügeln mit sehr flachem, rutschsicheren Hang und südlich der gemäßigten Breiten nur, wenn man Hitze mag und eine solar-Wasserentsalzung dazu realisieren kann.



Ich habe gerade meine AMD  Aktiengewinne aus der Verzehnfachung des bescheidenen Vermögens in billigen Geestwald bei Dannenberg angelegt. Die nächsten 100 Jahre haben wir mit steigenden Holzpreisen gute Gewinne, dann wird es der neue Küstenstreifen mit vorzüglicher Ferienhaus lage für eine Urenkel. Man kann am Klimawandel auch gewinnen. Muss man nur hohe und massive Zäune bauen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich zitere jetzt mal selektiv, auch wenn es massiv entstellt.



Mach ich ständig. In einer Diskussionen mit mehreren Leuten kommt eh flickwerk bei raus, da kann man das auch gleich mit jedem einzelnen praktizieren und mehrere interessante Aspekte parallel diskutieren. (Jedenfalls solange der Gegenüber das will. Gewissen Leute hier picken ja gerne den einzigen Halbsatz, der ihre letzte Meldung nicht vollkommen in der Luft zerfetzt, heraus und lassen alles andere unkommentiert liegen )




> Ich weiß, was Du sagen willst, ich möchte aber auf entwas anderes hinaus.



Ich weiß, worauf du hinaus willst und mit einem besseren Menschenbild als dem meinigen kommt man immer auf dieses Ergebnis. Aber den Pro-Kopf-Verbrauch durch Senkung des Lebensstandard massiv senken zu wollen, ist utopistisch. Wir brauchen zusätzlich eine Umkehrung des Bevölkerungswachstums und da dass der schwerste Schritt ist, wenn man unethische Methoden ausschließt, sollte man das nicht länger schönreden.



> Blödsinn, 500 Millionen Amerikaner, die leben wie jetzt,  versauen die Welt auf Dauer. Schon das ist zu viel. Willst Du auf 100 Millonen herunger, also eine Megametropole als letzte Lebensstätte?



Über die Verteilung müsste man getrennt reden (ich möchte nicht in der Stadt leben), aber ja: Das sind die Dimensionen, über die wir reden. Und es ist imho sehr viel realistischer, die US-Bevölkerung durch Geburtenreduktion auf 100 Millionen schrumpfen zu lassen, als den pro-Kopf-Ressourcenverbrauch des Durchschnittsamerikaners durch Reduktion des Lebensstandards auf ein Zehntel zu verringern. Bei 20-30%, spätestens bei 50% wirst du feststellen, dass Leute, die gefühlt alles außer ihre Waffen verloren haben, sonst aktiv auf den Weg der Bevölkerungsreduktion umschwenken.



> Das sehe ich anders, weil wir viel empfindler sind auf massive Veränderungen, Ich denke weniger an den Klimawandel, als an Kriege. Und wenn es hier ein bisschen rumst, wir nur mal zwei Wochen keinen Strom haben, dann zerbricht die Gesellschaft in ihrer Unfähigkeit, mit Krisen umzugehen. In heute armen Regionen kommt man mit Mangel viel besser zurecht.



Wir haben aber keine Kriege und keine Stromausfälle. Und keine Gründe, warum die in Zukunft deutlich zunehmen sollten. Die größte Bedrohung für die Ordnung in Mitteleuropa sind Rechtsextreme und soziele Spaltung, aber doch keine offenen Konflikte. Umgekehrt sind wir sehr viel Unempfindlicher gegenüber Unwetter, Dürren, Meeresspiegelanstieg als Entwicklungsländer. Genau diese Einflussfaktoren werden in den nächsten 10-20-30 Jahren aber drastisch zunehmen. Und damit verstärkt sich auch Faktor 2: Fluchtbewegugnen und Kriminalität. Auch hier sind wir vergleichsweise unempfindlich (auch wenn wir viel mehr drüber jammern), während Staaten ohne vernünftige öffentliche Kontrolle in (Neu-)Bürgerkriegen versinken werden. Die größte Gefahr, die uns in den nächsten Jahrzehnten droht, sind weniger eingeflogene Zuckerschoten aus Kenia und Rückgriff auf deutsche Erbsen.



> Geht es um Folgen des Klimawandels, sehe ich das genauso. Gerade wir, die Verursacher des Klimawandels können die Veränderungen kompensieren und leben überhaupt in einem ziemlich gemäßigten Bereich, andere haben da mehr Probleme. 50°C in Indien werden ganze Städte entvölkern, oder besser gesagt, durch den Klimawandel wird der Energieverbraquch pro Kopf massiv ansteigen. Permafrostböden werden für Jahrhunderte als versumpfte Gebiete nicht bewohnbar werden. Darum will Trump auch, dass wir nicht auf russisches Öl setzen, weil in zwanzig Jahren alle Pipeline zerstört sind. Die versinken im Boden



Um die Pipelines würde ich mir keine großen sorgen machen. Die Russen haben Erfahrung mit Bautätigkeiten in Schlamm und eine Pipeline auf freier/bestehender Trasse, nur diesmal in weichem statt auf steinhartem Untergrund, ist vergleichsweise schnell gelegt. Trump macht sich sorgen darum, dass unser Geld an Putin statt an ihn geht, zumal Europa seine Importe insgesamt reduzieren will und darunter zuerst die leiden, deren Lieferungen in teuren Tankern statt in bereits bestehenden Leitungen kommen.



> Existenzkrisen versus Luxusproblemen. Aber versuch den Leuten hier mal zu erklären, dass wir uns massiv einschränken müssen. Vergiss es, nicht wird passieren



Ich bin seit bald zwei Jahrzehnten damit beschäftigt und es hat seinen Grund, dass ich zuletzt weniger auf Überzeugung und mehr auf Zynismus konzentriert habe. Seit den 80ern besteht Bedarf zum Handeln und seitdem wächst zwar die Bereitschaft dazu, aber weitaus langsamer als der Bedarf, weil immer mehr in immer kürzerer Zeit geschafft werden muss. Das diese Lücke jemals geschlossen wird, glaube ich schon seit Mitte der 0er Jahre nicht mehr. 2 °C? Das war schon bei der ersten Ausformulierung die reinste Lachnummer in dreifacher Hinsicht. Die Frage ist ob 4 oder 6 °C OHNE natürliche Feedback-Schleifen im Jahr 2100 anliegen. Und das 2100 ist die Welt ja auch nicht zu Ende (nur die, die wir kennen).



> Ja, das wird so kommen. Aber wird unser Land mit einer so veränderten Ethik lebenswert bleiben? Für mich nicht.



Ich bin da Misanthrop. Zwar entschieden dagegen, anderen Menschen zu schaden, aber wenn es andere machen, kann ich es weit genug ignorieren, um mein Leben trotzdem noch lebenswert zu empfinden. Eine brauchbare Ethik hatte Europa noch nie zu bieten, immer ging es darum, sich auf Kosten anderer ein schönes Leben zu machen - wenn es in Zukunft die krepierenden Flüchtlinge direkt an der Grenze sind, wird das nur etwas offensichtlicher als mit Eroberungen/Frimenaktivitäten weit ab vom Heimatland oder mit der Verlagerung unzähliger Belastungen auf kommende (mittelweile heutige) Generationen.



> Ich habe gerade meine AMD  Aktiengewinne aus der Verzehnfachung des bescheidenen Vermögens in billigen Geestwald bei Dannenberg angelegt. Die nächsten 100 Jahre haben wir mit steigenden Holzpreisen gute Gewinne, dann wird es der neue Küstenstreifen mit vorzüglicher Ferienhaus lage für eine Urenkel. Man kann am Klimawandel auch gewinnen. Muss man nur hohe und massive Zäune bauen



Ich bin ja mehr für Insellagen, spart die Zäune. Leider gibt es in Europa nichts größeres, dünn besiedeltes zwischen der Breite von Irland (noch zu lange zu kalt. Wäre was für Enkel, aber was ich davon halte, habe ich ja weiter oben verdeutlicht) und der von Sardinien (schon jetzt an der Grenze zu zu heiß, außerdem fehlt mir ein Job, den ich von dort ausüben könnte)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .... Und es ist imho sehr viel realistischer, die US-Bevölkerung durch Geburtenreduktion auf 100 Millionen schrumpfen zu lassen, als den pro-Kopf-Ressourcenverbrauch des Durchschnittsamerikaners durch Reduktion des Lebensstandards auf ein Zehntel zu verringern.


Das dauert aber zu lange, wir reden dann über zehn Generationen. Vergiss den Ansatz, er führt zu keine Lösung, die den massiven Klimawandel verhindert.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und das bekommst Du in die Köpfe der Egoisten nicht hinein. Denn wir sind ja nur für 3% der Emissionen verantwortlich, da soill sich doch zuerst der Rest der Welt einschränken, so der typische AfD Wähler.



Das hörst du inzwischen von jedem Unionspolitiker in diversen Talkshows, wenn die gefragt werden, was sie denn so unternehmen wollen.
Und auf Fridays for Future angesprochen, kommen immer noch eine Menge Leute mit "die schwänzen doch eh die Schule".
Das merkt man ja auch in der großen Koalition. Da geht es nicht mehr darum. die wirklich entscheidenden Weichen zu stellen, es geht nur noch darum sich in Stellung zu bringen, weil die beiden ehemaligen großen Parteien den Bach herunter gehen und niemand will dafür verantwortlich sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Klimawandel & Ressourcenausbeutung ist doch gar kein Problem, VR heißt da die Lösung für! 

*Nestlé präsentiert: First World VR / Bohemian Browser Ballett / Funk / 1:24min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XhgMXExO4SY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Am besten war dieses Bild "Nestle beutet 3. Welt Länder aus" und dann das Vittel Logo


----------



## HardwareHighlander (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum will Trump auch, dass wir nicht auf russisches Öl setzen, weil in zwanzig Jahren alle Pipeline zerstört sind. Die versinken im Boden.



Selten so geschmunzelt. Trump will das nicht, wegen der Permafrost Böden mhm.

Lieber das Gas günstig und umweltfreundlich verflüssigen und über den ganzen Atlantik schippern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Selten so geschmunzelt.



Ja, gute Satire ist immer witzig


----------



## Amigo (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Klimawandel & Ressourcenausbeutung ist doch gar kein Problem, VR heißt da die Lösung für!
> 
> *Nestlé präsentiert: First World VR / Bohemian Browser Ballett / Funk / 1:24min*
> (Quelle: Youtube)
> ...


Schöner pechschwarzer Humor... und von unseren Steuergeldern bezahlt, hach was soll man nur denken, aber egal: Danke FUNK! 
Und ja: Nestlé ist ein ekelhafter Konzern, da stimme ich ein. 


*Die Klima Hitlerjugend




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=-vHinUK29uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Amigo schrieb:


> *Die Klima Hitlerjugend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist weder Satire noch witzig. Es gibt einen massiven anthropogenen Klimawandel und er wird von jenen verdrängt, die jetzt leben, weil es erst für nächste nächsten Generationen dramatisch wird. Wir jagen einen höchst Rekord nach dem anderen. Es gibt seit Jahren aber keinen einzigen tiefen Rekord mehr. Die Temperaturen haben überall nur eine Richtigung: Hoch

Bombay hatte letztes Jahr eine Spitzentemperatur von 51°C zusammen mit 90° Luftfeuchte. Da kann man bald nicht mehr leben.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ernsthaft? Ein Video von Toni Mahoni?
Der Typ glaubt, dass die Erde flach ist und von Gott erschaffen wurde. Der lehnt wissenschaftliche Logik ab.


----------



## compisucher (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist weder Satire noch witzig. Es gibt einen massiven anthropogenen Klimawandel und er wird von jenen verdrängt, die jetzt leben, weil es erst für nächste nächsten Generationen dramatisch wird. Wir jagen einen höchst Rekord nach dem anderen. Es gibt seit Jahren aber keinen einzigen tiefen Rekord mehr. Die Temperaturen haben überall nur eine Richtigung: Hoch
> 
> Bombay hatte letztes Jahr eine Spitzentemperatur von 51°C zusammen mit 90° Luftfeuchte. Da kann man bald nicht mehr leben.




Es ist m. M. sogar völlig irrelevant, ob nun ALLEINIG der Mensch für die KLAR erkennbaren Klimaveränderungen verantwortlich ist oder ob es parallel dazu den Effekt gibt, 
dass der Planet wieder in eine Warmzeit rutscht (was statistisch und wissenschaftlich belegt eh wieder anstehen würde).

Die bisher gewonnene geologischen Klimadaten weisen KLAR nach, dass es nur vor sehr langer Zeit, konkret am Übergang vom Perm zum Karbon ähnlich schnell von statten ging.  

Und da tobten Vulkane in der Summengröße von Afrika auf der Erde aktiv herum...

Sprich, alleinig der Blick in die historischen Datenlage BEWEIST, dass der Anteil des Menschen an der Klimaveränderung signifikant sein MUSS, ob nun 50% oder 75% oder 100% ist wieder völlig egal.

Der Anteil des Menschen ist so signifikant und dramatisch, dass es uns bald nicht mehr geben wird, wenn sehr bald nicht gegengesteuert wird, weil wir sicherlich keine Jahrzehnte Zeit mehr haben um das Gröbste zu verhindern.

Wir brauchen neuste , umweltschonende Technologien und zwar weltweit, wollen wir das Kommende tatsächlich verhindern.

Wer dies negiert ist unfähig, klare Fakten aus längst vergangener Zeit zu erkennen, dafür braucht es kein einziges Klimamodell oder Prognose der letzten 100 Jahre - verdammt noch mal...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist m. M. sogar völlig irrelevant, ob nun ALLEINIG der Mensch für die KLAR erkennbaren Klimaveränderungen verantwortlich ist oder ob es parallel dazu den Effekt gibt, dass der Planet wieder in eine Warmzeit rutscht (was statistisch und wissenschaftlich belegt eh wieder anstehen würde)....


Auf der Nordhalbkugel steht eigentlich wieder eine Eiszeit an. Wir kompensieren das aber mit unseren CO2 und Methan Emissionen sowie anderen Faktoren un drauschen gerade in eine massive Erwärmung. Ja, dass sind alles keine unnatürlichen Temperaturen, ungemütlich, weil es eine viel zu schnelöle Veränderung ist, wird es aber trotzdem.

Unserer Wirtschaftssystem bricht schon zusammen, wenn es ein paar faule Immobilenkredite in den USA gibt und dort eine Bank zerbricht. Was meinstst Du wird passieren, wenn man 100 Millionen Menschen den Wohnraum überflutet? Ja, das biologische Leben geht weiter und auch der Mensch wird überleben, ungemütlich wird es trotzdem.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Muss dich da korrigieren, es geht theoretisch wieder nach oben, wir kommen gerade aus der Eiszeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Muss dich da korrigieren, es geht theoretisch wieder nach oben, wir kommen gerade aus der Eiszeit:


Schau Dir die Zeitachse an. Das sind riesige Schwankungen in hunderten Millionen Jahren, Das sind zyklische Verlagerungen der Erdache und andere Effekte. Du musst Dir die Verteilung der letzten Millionen Jahre mit immer wieder kehrenden Eiszeiten anschauen. Wir haben minimale Schwankungen, die aber schon sehr viel bewirken. Wenn Du Dir dagegen anschaust, dass die  Erde vor 60 Millionen Jahren 25°C wärmer war, dann sollte jedem klar sein, dass keines der heute lebenden Tiere und Pflanzen darauf angepasst ist. Das waren Zeiten, als es selbt an den Polen tropisch war.

Im Zyklus der letzten Eiszeiten sollte es jetzt so gaaanz langsam kälter werden, aber keinesfalls sprunghaft wärmer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die letzten Eiszeiten



Und jetzt schau  Dir die Temperaturen im Vergleich an und wie stabil es selbnt in den Eiszeiten watr, vergleicht man es mit weit zurückliegenden Zeiten. Seit 10 Millionen Jahren haben wir ein ziemlich beständiges Klima, trotz der Eiszeiten, die für die Entwicklung des Menschen wichtig war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Jain, 

die von mir verlinkte Tabelle gibt in der Tat den Überblick fast seit Entstehung der Erde wieder.

Die signifikanten Eiszeiten spielten sich (soweit überhaupt feststellbar) innerhalb der letzten 1 Mrd. Jahre ab.

Ich betrachte es, bezogen auf mein ersten Post in diesem Thema sehr global und möchte letztlich den Kritikern des Klimawandels wissenschaftlich entgegentreten, wobei die von die verlinkten Tabellen es zusätzlich unterstreichen.


Völlige Übereinstimmung und kein Widerspruch mit dem, was du sagen möchtest.

Die interessanteste Kurve bei deiner ersten Tabelle ist, der relativ hohe Anteil an derzeit vorhandenem Wassereis.
Dieses stabilisiert das uns bekannte Weltklima enorm (Golfstrom, um mal ein für Europa relevantes Thema herauszugreifen).

Bei deiner zweiten Tabelle wird es sehr interessant.
Haben wir hier nun das komplette Holozän (die letzten 15.000 Jahre nach der letzten Eiszeit aus dem Pleistozän herauskommend einen Mittelwert um die +0,5 bis -2 °.
Sprich wir zehren seit über 15.000 Jahren von der stabilisierenden Wirkung der letzten Eiszeit und nun bringen wir das Eis zum schmelzen - nachweislich...

Das Pliozän zeigt die "normale" zu erwartende und prognostizierende Entwicklung der Erde auf: Einen Anstieg der Temperaturen um +4°/+5° innerhalb von 5 Mio. Jahren.

ÜBERLAGERT wird dies nun Menschen gemacht mit einer Deltaveränderung von +2 bis +4° (je nach Rechenmodell) innerhalb von 100 Jahren - und hier ist die absolute Dramatik glasklar erkennbar!

Einen ähnliches Temperaturdelta (weit größer) gab es zuletzt an der K/T Genze, als der Dinometorit einschlug und davor nur noch an der Grenze zum Perm.

Bei beiden Ereignissen wurden irgendwas zw. 70 und 90% des Lebens auf der Erde ausgelöscht und diese Dramatik wird einfach nicht erkannt - verdammt noch mal!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Die signifikanten Eiszeiten spielten sich (soweit überhaupt feststellbar) innerhalb der letzten 1 Mrd. Jahre ab.


Signifikant für was? Es geht mir als Mensch um die nächsten 100, 1000 oder 10.000 Jahre. Nicht um die nächsten Milliarden. Darum ist mir der kurzfristige Maßstab wichtig. Unsere Fauna scheint in den letzten 10 MIllionen Jahren einen Weg gefunden zu haben, das Klima aktiv zu stabilisieren. Wenn, ja wenn der blöde Menschen die Regelmechanismen der Algen, die über 90% der Biomasse auf der Erde stellen, nicht gerade zerstören würde. Ob das wirklich aktiv ist, ist eine der großen aktuellen Fragen. Ich gehe davon aus. Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Es scheint ein genetischen Programm der Algen zu geben, welches stabilisierend wirkt.

[1] _Kohlenstoffpumpen im Ozean steuern das Klima. Globale Erwärmung _  link

[2] _Aerosole und das Klimasystem: Atmosphärenforschung_ link
(Hinweis: Auch Algen produzieren "bei bedarf" Aerosole

[3] _Freisetzung von photolabilen und reaktiven Halogenverbindungen aus salzhaltigen Aerosolen unter simulierten troposphärischen Reinluftbedingungen in einer Aerosol-Smogkammer_.  EPub Bayreuth



compisucher schrieb:


> Völlige Übereinstimmung und kein Widerspruch mit dem, was du sagen möchtest.


So ist Wissenschaft. Zahlen sind das eine, Interpretationen etwas anderes. Und gerade, wenn es um die Zukunft geht, wird es besonders heikel. Ich mag konstante Verhältnisse, weil unser sensibles Wirtschaftssystem nur dann gedeit. Biologisch ist es dagegen völlig natürlich, dass der Mensch, wie 99,99% aller Arten bisher, auch aussterben wird. Das ist also völlig undramatisch, ärgerlich aber schon irgendwie...


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auf der Nordhalbkugel steht eigentlich wieder eine Eiszeit an.



Wir leben in einer Eiszeit. 
Man stelle sich vor, es wäre gerade keine Eiszeit und der Meeresspiegel wäre 60 Meter höher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir leben in einer Eiszeit.


Wir leben im Zeitalter der Eiszeiten. Immer dann, wenn einer der Pole mit Eis bedeckt ist, nennt es sich Eiszeit. Innerhalb dieses Zeitalters gibt es aber unterschiedliche Ausprägungen. Ich schau, wenn ich aus Fenster sehe, auf die Begrenzung der norddeutschen Tiefebene. Da ist eine wunderschöne Endmoräne. So weit war das Eis teilweise in der Elster-Eiszeit, der Saale-Eiszeit und der Weichel-Eiszeit. Das ganze passierte in den letzten hunderttausend Jahren und das nächste Vordringen des skandinavischen Eises müsste jetzt eigentlich beginnen. So ein bisschen anthropogener Klimawandel ist ja ganz nett, aber wir übertreiben das Geoengineering gerade



Threshold schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, es wäre gerade keine Eiszeit und der Meeresspiegel wäre 60 Meter höher.


Das wird schneller passieren, als Dir lieb ist. Das Antarktische Schelfeis wird gerade massiv  abgebaut, danach rutschen die Antarktischen Gletscher ab. Das geht viel schneller, als bisher gedacht.
Sonnenwarmes Oberflaechenwasser nagt am antarktischen Ross-Schelfeis Groesstes Schelfeis der Erde schmilzt doch - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin
Antarktis: Eisverlust am groessten Schelfeis - wissenschaft.de
...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das dauert aber zu lange, wir reden dann über zehn Generationen. Vergiss den Ansatz, er führt zu keine Lösung, die den massiven Klimawandel verhindert.



Zehn Generationen halte ich für viel zu hoch angesetzt. Wir haben in der 1. Welt Geburtenquoten von unter 1,3 bei einer allgemeinen Förderung von Kindern (starke Befürwortung auf sozialer Ebene mit hartem sozialen Druck gegen Abweichlern, staatliche und wirtschaftliche Unterstützung, einen kompletten Medizinzweig, der sich nur darum kümmert). Würde man die gleichen Anstrengungen in Gegenrichtung unternehmen könnte man, ohne denen die Kinder wirklich toll finden, auf die Füße zu steigen, locker auf 1,0 runter kommen. Das wäre ein Größenhalbierung jeder Folgegeneration und auch wenn wir zusätzlich eine Verlängerung der Lebensspannen haben, wird die vom hohen Niveau der USA oder Europas ausgehend locker durch die vorzeitigen Todesfälle ausgeglichen. Eine Geburtenquote von 1 entspricht ja keiner Renterquote von 1. Somit halte ich eine Nettohalbierung des Bevölkerungzuwachses pro Generation für locker möglich und daraus resultiert direkt eine Nettohalbierung der Bevölkerung pro Lebensspanne, also aktuell ca. alle 3 Generationen. Nach weniger als 5, nicht erst nach 10 Generationen wären die USA auf dem von dir gewünschten Level.

Wo du aber recht hast: Das ist viel zu lahm um einen massiven Klimawandel zu verhindern, wir reden von 150-180 Jahren. Aber beinahe alles ist zu lahm, um einen massiven Klimawandel zu verhindern - "schnell genug" wären ein paar Maßnahmen gewesen, die man vor 20 Jahren hätte beginnen müssen. Aber damals wurde man ja richtig schief angeguckt, wenn das Problem nur Ansprach. Mittlerweile sind xy°-Ziele bis 2100 nur noch lächerlich, die Erde geht an dem Tag schließlich nicht unter und allein die heute schon vorhandenen Treibhausgase, Wärmeausdehnung und Eisbewegungen werden bis 2200-2300 Auswirkungen haben, selbst wenn wir morgen auf Steinzeittechnik umschalten. Zu einer vernünftigen Klimapolitik gehört deswegen die Kontrolle des weltweiten Bevölkerungswachstums. ALLE anderen Maßnahmen, die wir ergreifen, kann man letztlich als "pro Kopf" bilanzieren. Und auch wenn wir die Weltbevölkerung nicht (ohne zu erwartende Kriege) bis 2100 auf (auch bei westlichem Lebensstandard) gut verträgliche 1 Milliarde reduzieren können, so können wir uns die restliche Arbeit massiv vereinfachen, wenn wir global eine durchaus realistische Schrumpfung auf 5,5 Milliarden bis 2060 schaffen, anstelle des erwarteten Wachstums auf 11 Milliarden.

Das bedeutet weitaus mehr als eine 50% Redkuktion des restlichen Aufwandes, da viele Schritte für die letzten Prozent Klimaschutz besonders teuer werden. Wenn wir statt 98% des überhaupt Denkbaren nur 49% erreichen müssen, dann genügen dafür 10-20% der Anstrengungen, die für 98% nötig wären. Diese 10% sind immer noch weitaus mehr, als wir heute machen - aber sie sind wenigstens realistisch. Die 98% sind ein Niveau, bei dem ein Nuklear-Uboot mit Fischernetz als einzig praktikable Zukunftsoption erscheint. Bonuspunkte bei einer schrumpfenden Bevölkerung: Wir werden im Zuge des unvermeidbaren Meeresspiegelanstieges bis zu 50%, sicherlich aber mehr als 10% der heutigen globalen Infrastruktur verlieren. Außerdem im Zuge der Erwärmung zumindest für ein paar Jahrhunderte 20-40% der landwirtschaftlichen Produktionsflächen beziehungsweise deren Qualität. Wenn gleichzeitig 20% der bestehenden Infrastruktur frei werden und 20% weniger Nahrung benötigt wird, ist das zu schaffen. Wenn wir dagegen schon rein aufgrund des Bevölkerungswachstums 60% mehr Infrastruktur und 60% mehr Nahrung benötigen, haben wir keine Chance.
Also wie gesagt: Die Bevölkerung wird schrumpfen, das können wir nicht ändern. Aber wir können wählen zwischen weniger Geburten und sehr viel mehr Toten.


Aktuelle Sorgen der Politik: "Wir sterben aus" "Geburtenmangel" "Herdprämie" "Familienförderung"   
Imho sollte jeder, der ein Kind in die Welt setzen will, sich erstmal darüber klar werden, wir er ihm eine Zukunft bieten kann. Bislang haben wir pro Nase nämlich maximal 1/3 Zukunft zu vergeben und das ist ganz schön dürftig.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wir, wir haben schon was zu bieten. Nur andere nicht.

Die Sache ist ja auch, dass wir zwar von Überbevölkerung reden können ja, aber das gilt nicht wirklich für Europa. Wenn wir unseren Lebensstandard senken können wir auch die Bevölkerung die wir jetzt haben in Übereinstimmung mit den notwendigen Klimazielen versorgen.
Nein Sorgen machen einem andere Staaten mit ihrer Bevölkerungsentwicklung und das nicht unbedingt wegen dem Klima.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Einfach mal eine positive Nachricht: Inzwischen sind 50% des deutschen Stromes aus EE Quellen:

Erneuerbare: Rund 50 Prozent Gruenstrom | Telepolis


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Einen Wechsel von Eis- zu Kaltzeiten hat es schon immer gegeben.

Noch nie, trat aber solch eine Erhöhung der Temperatur innerhalb einer derart kurzen Zeit auf. 

Wie ruyven_macaran schon erwähnt,
das Hauptproblem ist die Bevölkerungsentwicklung.

Ohne einen massiven Abbau des Lebensstandards in der 1.Welt,
verbunden mit einer Erhöhung dieses in der 2. und 3. Welt wird auch das Klima
nicht mehr zu retten sein.

Ohne einen sofortigen globalen Masterplan, wird das nix mit der Beschränkung auf ein 1,5 oder 2 Grad-Ziel der Erderwärmung.

Da bringen auch Elektroautos und Wärmedämmung an Häusern nichts.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ohne einen sofortigen globalen Masterplan, wird das nix mit der Beschränkung auf ein 1,5 oder 2 Grad-Ziel der Erderwärmung.


Wird es doch sowieso nicht.

Wir werden uns auf deutlich schlechtere Zeiten einstellen müssen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wir werden uns auf deutlich schlechtere Zeiten einstellen müssen.



Wir werden uns auf Klimawandelflüchtlinge einstellen müssen und man wird darüber diskutieren, wie hoch die Mauer um Europa werden wird.
Italien lebt es ja schon vor, wie mit Flüchtlingen umgegangen wird und der Kurs wird noch härter werden.
Was aber eben immer daran liegt, dass die Politik nicht handelt. Man wartet, bis es jemanden auf die Füße fällt und der muss dann was machen.
Enteignung? Ja, bin ich für. Das Vermögen der deutschen beträgt 6 Billionen Euro oder so. Alles über 1 Million wird enteignet und für die Finanzierung gegen den Klimawandel eingesetzt.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir werden uns auf Klimawandelflüchtlinge einstellen müssen und man wird darüber diskutieren, wie hoch die Mauer um Europa werden wird.
> Italien lebt es ja schon vor, wie mit Flüchtlingen umgegangen wird und der Kurs wird noch härter werden.


Wenn irgendwann zig Millionen Menschen kommen wird man die nicht mehr aufhalten und zurückschicken können.
Abknallen sowieso nicht.
Die werden hier alles überrennen.
In 50 Jahren wird die Welt im Chaos versinken.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwann zig Millionen Menschen kommen wird man die nicht mehr aufhalten und zurückschicken können.
> Abknallen sowieso nicht.



Doch, dann wird eben versenkt. Genau darauf wird es hinauslaufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Passend zum Thema:
Klimakrise: Die Bevoelkerungsexplosion faellt aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Glaube ich nicht. Die Bevölkerung wächst und aktuell sehe ich auch kein Grund, wieso sich das ändern sollte.
Dass es einen Zenit gibt, sehe ich auch, aber nicht bei 8 Milliarden. Die 8 Milliarden sind bald erreicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. .


Keine gute Antwort, Wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen mit "glaube ich nicht" zu kommentieren


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Keine gute Antwort, Wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen mit "glaube ich nicht" zu kommentieren



Glaube ich trotzdem nicht.
Für mich ist das reine Spekulation. Jemand untersucht was und stellt dann eine Theorie auf. Ob die am Ende stimmt, kann man nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.
Daher glaube ich das nicht. Ich würde eher annehmen, dass wir auch noch 10 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde sehen werden.
Wann der Peak erreicht ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber ich würde weder ein Datum noch eine Bevölkerungszahl nennen, weils schick aussieht.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wir werden uns auf deutlich schlechtere Zeiten einstellen müssen.



Definitiv, das wird richtig harte werden. 

Ich werde das glücklicherweise nicht mehr erleben.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema:
> Klimakrise: Die Bevoelkerungsexplosion faellt aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Das ist völlig illusorisch zu glauben, dass das eintreten wird.

Hast du mal deinen verlinkten Link genau durchgelesen?

Knapp 11 Mrd. werden 2100 hier hocken. 

Wir rotten uns selber aus, von daher,
hoch die Tassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> hoch die Tassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig, die zukünftigen Probleme sind die Probleme der zukünftigen Menschen.
Wollen wir morgen wieder nach Paris zum Frühstücken fliegen? Die Croissants
sind einfach besser. Nach uns die Sintflut.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, die zukünftigen Probleme sind die Probleme der zukünftigen Menschen.
> Wollen wir morgen wieder nach Paris zum Frühstücken fliegen? Die Croissants
> sind einfach besser. Nach uns die Sintflut.



Das tut mir leid.   Das ist aber unaufhaltsam.

Solange der Profit an den ewigen Wirtschaftswachstumprognosen gekoppelt ist,
wird sich in dieser Beziehung überhaupt nix ändern.

Grundsätzlich würde ja nur eine Umstellung der globalen Wirtschaft auf regenerativen Energien
jetzt etwas bringen, passt aber nicht,
weil 2 Drittel der Weltbevölkerung unseren Wohlstandsmüll gar nicht benötigen.

Das was wir produzieren, bringt den ärmeren Ländern gar nicht.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das was wir produzieren, bringt den ärmeren Ländern gar nicht.


Leider sind Entwicklungshilfen oft gescheitert.
Man hatte angefangen  Agrar - und Infrastrukturen in einigen Ländern Afrikas aufzubauen.
So das die Menschen lernen sich selber zu versorgen.
Aber kaum waren die Helfer weg haben sie sich gegenseitig die Köpfe eingeschlagen. 
Und alles war wie vorher oder sogar noch schlimmer.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

In der EU ist das halt so.

Mit Subventionen wird der Markt bei uns abgeschottet,
für Importe aus den betreffenden  Ländern.

Gleichzeitig wird unsere Überproduktion,
für ein Appel und ein Ei (was ja ohnehin die Preise verzehrt)
einfach so in Kauf genommen.

Kein Wunder, wenn dort in den Ländern kein wirtschaftlicher Aufschwung stattfindet.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, die zukünftigen Probleme sind die Probleme der zukünftigen Menschen.
> Wollen wir morgen wieder nach Paris zum Frühstücken fliegen? Die Croissants
> sind einfach besser. Nach uns die Sintflut.



Ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die der Meinung sind, dass wir die Erde nicht von unseren Eltern geerbt, sondern sie von unseren Kinder geliehen haben.
Das Problem ist halt, dass gerade heute beim kapitalistischen Denken immer nur das nächste Quartal zählt. Für die Zukunft denkt niemand. Und auch bei Fridays for Future gibt es immer noch viel zu viele Politiker, die sich nicht mit der Thematik beschäftigen, sondern immer nur am Meckern sind.
Klar, ich fahre jeden Tag 100km zur Arbeit -- sinnvoll ist was anderes. 
Dafür habe ich bei mir Bäume gepflanzt, die inzwischen schon gute Größe erreicht haben. Dazu habe ich von meinem Vater Land übernommen, das jetzt brach liegt. Da wächst jetzt alles, was so wachsen kann. Das zieht Insekten und damit auch Vögel an.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass jeder etwas beitragen kann, auch wenn es vielleicht nur ein kleiner Beitrag ist, aber jeder zählt und nur gemeinsam können wir verhindern, dass wir unsere Lebensgrundlage und die Lebensgrundlage für alle Arten auf der Erde zerstören.

Schlimm sind halt Leute wie Trump oder jetzt der Typ aus Brasilien. Sowas kann man nicht überzeugen, man muss die Menschen überzeugen, die die gewählt haben, dann werden die nicht mehr gewählt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die der Meinung sind, dass wir die Erde nicht von unseren Eltern geerbt, sondern sie von unseren Kinder geliehen haben.


Und wie überall gibt es Mietnomaden ... 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass gerade heute beim kapitalistischen Denken immer nur das nächste Quartal zählt.


Um das zu beenden, müssten wir das obere Prozent der Besitzenden totschlagen. Da das gegen unserer Moral ist, wird nichts passieren. Leider. Es ist ein Drama. Die Kinder müssen auf die Straßen. Laut, ganz laut, weil wir ihnen die ganze Zukunft klauen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wie überall gibt es Mietnomaden ...
> 
> 
> Um das zu beenden, müssten wir das obere Prozent der Besitzenden totschlagen. Da das gegen unserer Moral ist, wird nichts passieren. Leider. Es ist ein Drama. Die Kinder müssen auf die Straßen. Laut, ganz laut, weil wir ihnen die ganze Zukunft klauen.



Wir könnten sie auch enteignen, da sie von alleine schlichtweg keine sozial wie ökologisch nachhaltige Linie fahren werden. Und das liegt nicht an so etwas wie persönlicher Bösartigkeit oder so, sondern daran, wie hochentwickelter Kapitalismus funktioniert. Im beinharten Wettbewerb ist kein Platz für "Moral". Oder nur, wenn man sie wiederum gewinnbringend einsetzen kann. Die Politik kann unter den gegebenen Bedingungen realistisch betrachtet aber nicht in der Radikalität gegensteuern, die notwendig wäre. Dafür ist sie zu abhängig von der Wirtschaft (Standortlogik, Steuern, der ganze ideologische Verblendungszusammenhang, laut dem wir in der besten aller denkbaren Welten leben, und der natürlich auch Politiker selbst betrifft, von Korruption und Vetternwirtschaft noch gar nicht zu sprechen).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wir könnten sie auch enteignen.


Warum ist Frankreich heute bis ins Mark ein Sozialstaat und warum wird in Deutschland weiterhin aus den schwächsten der Schwachen getreten? Die einen köpften ihre oberen zehntausend, wir haben sie in der Gesellschaft weiterhin ihr Unwesen treiben lassen. Es mag hart klingen, und ich der letzte Mensch der zu Gewalt neigt, aber ich befürchte, das obere Prozent in seiner unersättlichen Profitgier treibt diesen Globus in die Katastrophe. Das geht über alle Kulturen. 

Und solange hemmungslose egoistische Wesen massgeblich die wirtschaftliche und damit im großen Maße politische Macht besitzen wird sich am Klimawandel nichts ändern. Denn Verzicht kostet Geld.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Frankreich ist eben kein positives Beispiel.
Was ist dort besser?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ist dort besser?


Die Lebensqualität, der viel geringere Unterschied zwischen Arm und Reich, das Essen, der soziale Zusammenhalt, das Eintreten für Schwache....


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wir könnten sie auch enteignen, da sie von alleine schlichtweg keine sozial wie ökologisch nachhaltige Linie fahren werden.



Das kannst du aber rechtlich gesehen völlig vergessen.

Moral und Ökologie spielt in den meisten Konzernen überhaupt keine Rolle,
die Aktionäre wollen eine Dividende haben, da sind solche Bedenken Pillepalle.
Geld stinkt nunmal nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Lebensqualität, der viel geringere Unterschied zwischen Arm und Reich, das Essen, der soziale Zusammenhalt, das Eintreten für Schwache....


Es gibt Staaten in Europa die das bieten, aber bitte Frankreich gehört definitiv und ganz ohne Zweifel nicht dazu.
Gelbwesten etc sollten schon zeigen warum.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das kannst du aber rechtlich gesehen völlig vergessen.
> 
> [...]



Wenn für die Profite privater Unternehmen (bspw. Energieerzeuger) ganze Landstriche enteignet werden können, finden wir bei Bedrohungen für unsere ganze Gesellschaft - gar den ganzen Planeten - da sicher Möglichkeiten. Auch Gesetze sind nicht in Stein gemeißelt, sondern auf demokratischem (und nur der Vollständigkeit halber: auch auf anderem) Wege änderbar. Wie ein sehr geschätzter Bekannter von mir immer wieder zu betonen pflegt: "es ist alles eine Frage der Kräfteverhältnisse!".


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Oder nach dem Vorbild Bill Gates dazu verpflichten das sie die Hälfte ihres Privatbesitzes spenden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder nach dem Vorbild Bill Gates dazu verpflichten das sie die Hälfte ihres Privatbesitzes spenden.


Und warum nicht 95% des geraubten Geldes?

Es muss was passieren. Es müssen jede Billionen investiert werden, damit es morgen CO2 frei wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und warum nicht 95% des geraubten Geldes?
> 
> Es muss was passieren. Es müssen jede Billionen investiert werden, damit es morgen CO2 frei wird.



Du spinnst wohl?
Meine schwerölbetriebene, vollklimatisierte, 120m Privat-Luxusjacht  in Monaco ist wichtiger als dieser Scheiß Umweltschutz, für einen frei erfundenen Klimawandel!


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und warum nicht 95% des geraubten Geldes?


Wenn ein Millardär die Hälfte seines Vermögens spendet, hat er immer noch genug Kohle und gibt auch viel ab.
Und aus seiner Sicht hat er das Geld nicht geraubt, sondern verdient oder erwirtschaftet.
Wenn man die Reichen völlig enteignen würde, dann wäre das auch Raub.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du spinnst wohl? Meine vollkilmatisierte 120m Privat-Luxusjacht in Monaco ist wichtiger als diese dieser Scheiß Umweltschutz für einen frei erfundenen Klimawandel!


Du machst dich ja nicht über mich lustig, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und aus seiner Sicht hat er das Geld nicht geraubt, sondern verdient oder erwirtschaftet.


  

Aha, BMW Erben, deren Basisvermögen durch Zwangarbeiter aufgebau wurden, haben das also ehrlich verdient?
Thurn und Taxi Erben haben ihren Landbesitz in der Größe des Saarlandes als "ehrlich" verdient`?
...

Vermutlich haben wir ein anderes empfinden beim Wort ehrliche Arbeit. 

Klimawandel wird massive Einschnitte bringen. Zusammen mit der immer größer werdenden Aufspaltung der Besitzverhältnisse und jährlichen EInkommen ist das eine Bombe. Man könnte die Auswirkungen entschärfen. Aber das wird nicht passieren. Denn es gibt den Kampf Reich gegen Arm.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aha, BMW Erben, deren Basisvermögen durch Zwangarbeiter aufgebau wurden, haben das also ehrlich verdient?
> Thurn und Taxi Erben haben ihren Landbesitz in der Größe des Saarlandes als "ehrlich" verdient`?
> ...
> 
> Vermutlich haben wir ein anderes empfinden beim Wort ehrliche Arbeit.


Ich meine keine Erben, sondern "Selfmade" Millionäre bzw Millardäre. Welche klein angefangen haben.


> Klimawandel wird massive Einschnitte bringen. Zusammen mit der immer größer werdenden Aufspaltung der Besitzverhältnisse und jährlichen EInkommen ist das eine Bombe. Man könnte die Auswirkungen entschärfen. Aber das wird nicht passieren. Denn es gibt den Kampf Reich gegen Arm.


Irgendwann knallt es richtig!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich meine keine Erben, sondern "Selfmade" Millionäre bzw Millardäre. Welche klein angefangen haben.


Und dceren Erben kann man doch alles bis auf 50 Millionern weg nehmen, oder?
Du meinst also, ein Herr Rossmann beutet seine Leute nicht aus? Er könnte doch
die Gewinne auch an die Mitarbeiter verteilen, oder?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn ein Millardär die Hälfte seines Vermögens spendet, hat er immer noch genug Kohle und gibt auch viel ab.
> Und aus seiner Sicht hat er das Geld nicht geraubt, sondern verdient oder erwirtschaftet.
> Wenn man die Reichen völlig enteignen würde, dann wäre das auch Raub.



Warum wird jemand Milliardär?
Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. Er erfindet etwas, das alle haben wollen, aber eigentlich niemand braucht. Zuckerberg ist da ein Beispiel.
2. Man erbt. Da gibt es viele Beispiele.

Hat Zuckerberg seine Milliarden erarbeitet? Mit Sicherheit nicht.
Hat der Erbe seine Milliarden erarbeitet? Auf jeden Fall mal gar nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und dceren Erben kann man doch alles bis auf 50 Millionern weg nehmen, oder?
> Du meinst also, ein Herr Rossmann beutet seine Leute nicht aus? Er könnte doch
> die Gewinne auch an die Mitarbeiter verteilen, oder?



Die Frage ist ja, wieso sind Leute wie Rossmann, die Aldi Typen oder der Lidl Typ überhaupt Milliardäre geworden?
Das geht nur, wenn man das Geld herauszieht, das man erwirtschaftet als es direkt wieder zu investieren.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum wird jemand Milliardär?
> Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten.
> 1. Er erfindet etwas, das alle haben wollen, aber eigentlich niemand braucht. Zuckerberg ist da ein Beispiel.


Er hat eine Marktnische entdeckt, wobei man da von einer Nische eigentlich nicht mehr reden kann.
Es ist reichlich Bedarf da gewesen. Sonst wäre das Unternehmen nicht so gewachsen.
Ob man es braucht... zum überleben wahrscheinlich nicht.


> 2. Man erbt. Da gibt es viele Beispiele.


Ja aber die meinte ich nicht.



> Hat Zuckerberg seine Milliarden erarbeitet? Mit Sicherheit nicht.


Er war jedenfalls so intelligent, dass erkannt hat, wo ein enormer Markt vorhanden ist.

Genauso wie Bill Gates, Jeff Bezos oder Elon Musk.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Er hat eine Marktnische entdeckt, wobei man da von einer Nische eigentlich nicht mehr reden kann.
> Es ist reichlich Bedarf da gewesen. Sonst wäre das Unternehmen nicht so gewachsen.
> Ob man es braucht... zum überleben wahrscheinlich nicht.



Aber wieso verdient man denn damit überhaupt Geld?
Eine Plattform bieten, wo sich Leute unterhalten können, ist ja nichts Neues. Das gab es schon 1000 Jahren.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Genauso wie Bill Gates, Jeff Bezos oder Elon Musk.



Echt? Amazon? Dieser Drecksladen?
Der kann seine Leute besser bezahlen und bleibt trotzdem reich.
Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn jemand reich geworden ist oder sich einen guten Status erarbeitet hat.
Ich mag die Leute nicht, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen und immer mehr scheffeln auf den Rücken anderer.
Wo bleibt die Solidarität?
Wieso wird die Sea Watch 3 beschlagnahmt und Kapitän Carola Rackete verhaftet, obwohl sie nichts weiter gemacht hat, als Menschen in Seenot zu retten?
Wo ist die EU um diesen Unsinn, den die italienische Regierung da veranstaltet, zu beenden?


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wieso verdient man denn damit überhaupt Geld?


Wohl größtenteils durch das sammeln von Informationen & Werbung.



> Eine Plattform bieten, wo sich Leute unterhalten können, ist ja nichts Neues. Das gab es schon 1000 Jahren.


Aber nicht im Internet. Und auch nicht für ca. 2 Milliarden Menschen.



> Echt? Amazon? Dieser Drecksladen?
> Der kann seine Leute besser bezahlen und bleibt trotzdem reich.
> Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn jemand reich geworden ist oder sich einen guten Status erarbeitet hat.
> Ich mag die Leute nicht, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen und immer mehr scheffeln auf den Rücken anderer.
> Wo bleibt die Solidarität?


Sehe ich ja auch so. Was Amazon da teilweise praktiziert gefällt mir auch nicht.

Sollte ja nur ein Beispiel sein für erfolgreiche Geschäftsmachereien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir, wir haben schon was zu bieten. Nur andere nicht.



Nein, haben wir nicht. Und andere eher.
Aber wir haben die Möglichkeit, anderen etwas wegzunehmen und es weiterzugeben.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Einen Wechsel von Eis- zu Kaltzeiten hat es schon immer gegeben.



Eigentlich selbst das nicht. Sieht man von der banalen Feststellung ab, dass es immer entweder wärmer oder kälter wurde (weil was es soll es sonst tun? Röter werden? Leiser?), hat der zyklische Wechsel alle paar Jahrzehntausende eigentlich nur vier volle Wechsel durchgemacht (und selbst die waren nicht wirklich regelmäßig), schon vor wenigen Millionen Jahren galten ganz andere Muster.



> Wie ruyven_macaran schon erwähnt,
> das Hauptproblem ist die Bevölkerungsentwicklung.



Kleine Korrektur: Ich sag nicht, dass sie das Hauptproblem ist. Lebensstandard, Konsummentalität, Verkehrsverhalten, Wirtschaftsformen, etc. sind alle ein größeres Problem. Aber Bevölkerungsgröße ist der eine Parameter, der bei allen anderen Problemen als Multiplikator hinzukommt. Eine Weltbevölkerung von 0,5-1 Milliarde könnte sich verdammt viel erlauben, eine von 5-10 Milliarden nur wenig mehr als Atmen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema:
> Klimakrise: Die Bevoelkerungsexplosion faellt aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Mathematik für Spiegel Redakteure: (Knapp) Halbierte Wachstumsquote bei dreifacher Grundgröße = weniger Zuwachs.... Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die BabyBoomerÄra vielleicht nicht unbedingt der beste Referenzpunkt, sondern absolutes Cherry-Picking ist.

Er hat zwar Recht mit der Feststellung, dass es keine exponentielle Explosion ist (sehr zum Leidwesen aller BWLer), aber das ist nun auch keine neue Erkenntnis, der Peak wird seit sehr langer Zeit zwischen 2040 und 2080 erwartet. Nimmt man das durchschnittliche absolute Wachstum sind unsere heutigen knapp 80 Millionen Zuwachs pro Jahr zwar etwas weniger, als die gut 85 Millionen Ende der 80er, aber immer noch sehr viel mehr als knappe 65 Millionen in den frühen 60ern.
Was wir eigentlich brauchen ist aber <0.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wie überall gibt es Mietnomaden ...



Naja: Diejenigen, die seinerzeit den Spruch mit der gliehenen Erde geprägt haben, hatten halt einfach weg Verständniss von und für Kapitalisten.
"Wir haben die Erde von unseren Kinder geliehen? Nice. 0 Eigenkapitalquote, volle Rendite und bei der Laufzeit können wir die Verhandlungen über einen Anschlusskredit noch lange vor uns herschieben."




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum ist Frankreich heute bis ins Mark ein Sozialstaat und warum wird in Deutschland weiterhin aus den schwächsten der Schwachen getreten? Die einen köpften ihre oberen zehntausend, wir haben sie in der Gesellschaft weiterhin ihr Unwesen treiben lassen. Es mag hart klingen, und ich der letzte Mensch der zu Gewalt neigt, aber ich befürchte, das obere Prozent in seiner unersättlichen Profitgier treibt diesen Globus in die Katastrophe. Das geht über alle Kulturen.
> 
> Und solange hemmungslose egoistische Wesen massgeblich die wirtschaftliche und damit im großen Maße politische Macht besitzen wird sich am Klimawandel nichts ändern. Denn Verzicht kostet Geld.



Der Egoismus ist auf allen Ebenen gleich groß. Gemäß "Kapitalismus" (Macht liegt beim Kapital) haben halt die obersten 100000 schlicht weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten, ihn auszuüben, aber innerhalb seines Handlungsrahmens nimmt der durchschnittliche Ethopier genauso viele Chancen war, die Welt zu schädigen.

Und Frankreich ist nach der erwähnten Hinrichtungen oft genug in alles andere als soziale Verhältnisse zurückgefallen. Der einzige Parameter, der aus dieser Zeit bis heute überdauert hat, ist schlicht die größere Beteiligung der Bevölkerung an der Gesetzgebung, was aber noch lange nicht automatisch zum heutigen Ergebnis führt. Vergleiche z.B. Niederlande und Schweden mit den USA. Was eher prägend für das heutige Frankreich respektive umgekehrt für Deutschland ist: Das Maß mit dem man sich während des kalten Krieges von allem distanziert hat, was irgendwie "sozialistisch" erscheinen könnte.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Er hat eine Marktnische entdeckt, wobei man da von einer Nische eigentlich nicht mehr reden kann.
> Es ist reichlich Bedarf da gewesen. Sonst wäre das Unternehmen nicht so gewachsen.



Bedarf am Kauf von Daten, ja. Aber abgesehen von der konsequenteren Täuschung und Manipulation der Nutzer zugunsten der Kunden hat Facebook nicht so wahnsinnig viel anders gemacht, als zahlreiche Vorgänger und Mitbewerber.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

*Wie deutsche Städte kurz vor dem Verkehrskollaps stehen / ARD / 10:05min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7fD2sOfEWhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ach ja der ÖPNV, die Diskussionen mit anderen Menschen sind immer mühsam.
"Ich fahre nicht mit dem Bus weil mich da andere Menschen berühren"

Man sind jetzt alle besondere Schneeflocken?


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*

Ich werde wohl ein paar Euro an Felix Finkbeiners Organisation spenden: Wir pflanzen Baeume fuer eine bessere Welt. Hilf uns Kindern, unsere Zukunft zu retten. - Plant-for-the-Planet
Gestern war wieder ein Beitrag über ihn und sein Projekt in "Stern TV".  
1 Euro = 1 Baum. Finde ich gut. Das sind bei 10 Euro schon 10 Bäume.
Allerdings brauchen die auch noch ihre Zeit zu wachsen, um dann wirklich effektiv was gegen CO2 auszurichten.
Aber dennoch eine gute Idee und besser als nichts zu tun.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja der ÖPNV, die Diskussionen mit anderen Menschen sind immer mühsam.
> "Ich fahre nicht mit dem Bus weil mich da andere Menschen berühren"



Darum geht es in dem Beitrag nicht. Es geht darum das unsere Verkehrsplanung nach wie vor Auto- und Autolobbyzentriert ist und man die Wichtigkeit von besseren ÖPNV Angeboten im Bezug auf eine klimafreundliche Verkehrsplanung nicht begreift, sonst würde man auch nicht nach wie vor kräftig rückbauen und neue Planungen verpennen, obwohl der Bedarf und die Nachfrage nach ÖPNV durchaus da ist.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich sag ja nur was noch dazu kommt, wenn der ÖPNV besser ist.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur: Ich sag nicht, dass sie das Hauptproblem ist. Lebensstandard, Konsummentalität, Verkehrsverhalten, Wirtschaftsformen, etc. sind alle ein größeres Problem. Aber Bevölkerungsgröße ist der eine Parameter, der bei allen anderen Problemen als Multiplikator hinzukommt. Eine Weltbevölkerung von 0,5-1 Milliarde könnte sich verdammt viel erlauben, eine von 5-10 Milliarden nur wenig mehr als Atmen.



Das ist aber das Hauptproblem,
Je mehr Menschen hier hocken, umso mehr Ressourcen werden halt verbraucht. 

Das Problem liegt ja darin, dass das alles privaten Konzernen überlassen wird,
welche nun mal Kohle sehen wollen.

Wachstum ohne Ende, wird so nicht funktionieren.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Gestern kam eine sehr interessante Sendung zum Thema: Die Story im Ersten: Klimafluch und Klimaflucht

Anschauen lohnt sich!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> ...


Brandenburg z.B. wird zu Steppe. Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen, wo es die Millionen Brandenburger hintreiben wird.
Klima: Wueste Brandenburg - Gesellschaft - FAZ


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nicht mit ein paar Pünktchen meinen Beitrag unkenntlich machen, sondern anschauen!


----------



## Krautmausch (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl ein paar Euro an Felix Finkbeiners Organisation spenden: Wir pflanzen Baeume fuer eine bessere Welt. Hilf uns Kindern, unsere Zukunft zu retten. - Plant-for-the-Planet
> Gestern war wieder ein Beitrag über ihn und sein Projekt in "Stern TV".
> 1 Euro = 1 Baum. Finde ich gut. Das sind bei 10 Euro schon 10 Bäume.
> Allerdings brauchen die auch noch ihre Zeit zu wachsen, um dann wirklich effektiv was gegen CO2 auszurichten.
> Aber dennoch eine gute Idee und besser als nichts zu tun.



Gab's da nicht vor ner Weile mal einen Bericht? Ich weiß nicht, ob es diese Baumpflanzerspendengruppe war oder eine andere, aber es stellte sich heraus, dass bei einem deutlichen Anteil der Bäume gar nicht nachvollziehbar war, ob sie überhaupt gepflanzt wurden, weil die Organisation selbst nichts pflanzte, sondern nur Drittauftragnehmer damit beauftragte, die ihre Zahlen wiederum zumindest teilweise zu fälschen scheinen. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass man für 1€ pro Baum die Heranzucht, die Aufforstungsrechte und die Pflanzarbeit bezahlen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass man für 1€ pro Baum die Heranzucht, die Aufforstungsrechte und die Pflanzarbeit bezahlen kann.


In Bangladesh bekommt man einen Euro pro Tag. Das schafft man also problemlos


----------



## Krautmausch (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In Bangladesh bekommt man einen Euro pro Tag. Das schafft man also problemlos



Aber die mutmaßlichen x Milliarden Bäume werden ja nicht in Bangladesh gepflanzt. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will die Idee nicht für nutzlos erklären und erwarte nicht, dass mir ein Baum für 1€ gepflanzt wird. Was ich erwarte, ist, dass die Kosten und die Ergebnisse ehrlich kommuniziert werden. Ich würde auch mehr für einen Baum zahlen, ich will nur nicht angelogen werden.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja genau. Nicht alles kaputtreden.
Man sollte froh sein das es solche Bemühungen & Projekte gibt.
Wobei mich auch interessiert wie die das finanzieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Aber die mutmaßlichen x Milliarden Bäume werden ja nicht in Bangladesh gepflanzt.


Wo werden Sie denn gepflanzt? Bangladaeh war ein Beispiel für tiefe Löhne. Das nimmt sich in vielen Ländern nicht viel.

Bei uns ist das merklich teurer, weil duch den viel zu hohen Wildbestand jedes zwarte Pflänzchen sofort angeknappert wird und extra teure Schonungen angelegt werden müssen obewr Bäume kleine Pastikrohre zum Schutz bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei uns ist das merklich teurer, weil duch den viel zu hohen Wildbestand jedes zwarte Pflänzchen sofort angeknappert wird und extra teure Schonungen angelegt werden müssen obewr Bäume kleine Pastikrohre zum Schutz bekommen.



Deswegen brauchen wir mehr Mut zum Wolf.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen brauchen wir mehr Mut zum Wolf.


Ebend. Wobei mit dem aktuellen minimalen Wolfbestand die Anzahl der Reh nicht sinkt, sie werden nur gesünder, weil kranke und schwache Tier herausgefangen werden.

Und ja, die ursprüngliche Flora und Fauna vor dem Menschen vor allem mit großen Huftieren wie dem Auerochsen haben für mehr Waldbestand gesorgt. Es gab viel weniger kleine Pfalnzenfresser und die Hufabdrücke der großen Säuger haben Samen einen guten Einstieg ins Leben gegeben. Darum beginnt der antrophogene Einfluss viel früher, weil wir auf allen Kontinenten große Säuger ausgerottet haben.


----------



## Krautmausch (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo werden Sie denn gepflanzt?



Laut der verlinkten "Plant for the Planet"-Aktion pflanzen deren Mitarbeiter/Auftragnehmer auf der Halbinsel Yucatan in Mexiko. Wenn man dort auf den Baumzähler klickt, kommt man zur Trillion Tree Kampagne, wo über die ganze Welt verteilt Bäume angezeigt werden, weil dort jedermann gepflanzte Bäume eintragen kann.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ebend. Wobei mit dem aktuellen minimalen Wolfbestand die Anzahl der Reh nicht sinkt, sie werden nur gesünder, weil kranke und schwache Tier herausgefangen werden.



Der Wolf muss sich eben entwickeln können. Das geht ja von heute auf morgen nicht.
Und wenn der Wolf eben Nutztiere tötet, muss man den Leuten helfen -- also denen, die tatsächlich noch ihre Tiere frei laufen lassen -- durch Herdenschutzhunde. Der Staat könnte sich an die Finanzierung beteiligen. Der Wolf wird so auf natürliche Weise von der Herde fern gehalten und kann sich wieder um die Rehe kümmern.

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass in meinem Wald -- ja ich habe einen kleinen Wald auf meinem Grundstück -- eine Eule lebt? Letztens habe ich sie wieder gehört.
Eine Eule. Hammer.


----------



## Krautmausch (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr es in der Vergangenheit schon angesprochen habt, aber das Thema ist aufgrund der Jahreszeit gerade wieder in den Medien präsent - Flüge und Fernurlaube. Abgesehen davon, was die Allgemeinheit denkt, habt ihr vor, eure Urlaube in Zukunft mehr an Umweltverträglichkeit auszurichten, oder tut ihr es bereits, oder hat bei euch ein schmaler Geldbeutel oder persönliches Desinteresse an der Ferne  schon immer für einen umweltverträglicheren Urlaub gesorgt (Balkonien  )?

Ich persönlich hab zwar in der Jugend mit der Familie einige Flugurlaube innerhalb Europas und auch mal einen in die USA mitgemacht, aber auf eigene Faust treibt es mich absolut nicht in die Ferne, ich bin zuletzt vor fünf Jahren geflogen, und mittlerweile hab ich es mir zur Angewohnheit gemacht, einfach anderthalb Wochen im Jahr in die Alpen zum Wandern zu fahren. Ich hab zwar gute Erinnerungen an die Familienurlaube, aber dieses ganze "Welt entdecken"- und "Kulturen kennenlernen"-Getüdel inkl. heftiger Dokumentation auf Instagram halte ich für derbst überbewertet, und es scheint manchen Leuten mehr dem Selbstwertgefühl als der Erholung zu dienen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja mache ich grade, mit dem Zug nach Barcelona. (Per Interrail)
Eigentlich ganz einfach:
Düsseldorf-Paris-Barcelona

Gut per Interrail nicht ganz so einfach, aber das soll ja jetzt nicht Thema sein. 

Im Frankreich läuft halt fast alles über Paris und umsteigen heißt hier nicht nur Gleiswechsel sondern direkt durch die halbe Stadt zu nem anderen Bahnhof. (Mr Bean macht Ferien ist kein Witz)
Das ganze sollte man in etwa 12h hinter sich gebracht haben, jedenfalls brauche ich so lange, aber ich fahre auch über Mannheim.

Aber es ist halt schon teuer. Durch Interrail in Richtung 300€ p.P. (hin und zurück) und ohne nochmal mehr.

Ideal wären ja Nachtzüge, aber nein. Jetzt noch nicht (obwohl die ÖBB will in Zukunft auch nach Spanien)


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In Bangladesh bekommt man einen Euro pro Tag. Das schafft man also problemlos



Hast du eigentlich auch mal darüber nachgedacht, warum das da wirtschaftlich nicht aufwärts geht?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

*42,6°C*

Es geht voran! Toll, endlich mehr Steppe in Deutschland. Das sind 2,3 Grad mehr als der letzte Rekord von 2015.
Wetter: 42 Grad in Lingen - deutscher Hitzerekord im Emsland gemessen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und dann gibt es immer noch Idioten die den Klimawandel leugnen, bzw das der von Menschen gemacht ist.

Ungewöhnlich ist auch das der Hitzerekord in Norddeutschland gemessen wurde. Früher war ja eher Süddeutschland im Schnitt wärmer.


----------



## Slezer (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Bei uns meckern auch alle das es zu warm ist aber ich muss ehrlich sagen ich schwitze lieber als frieren. Was ist euch lieber?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Slezer schrieb:


> Was ist euch lieber?


Ich kann Kälte besser ab. Außerdem kann man sich dann einfach wärmer anziehen.
Solange es nicht gleich - 20 Grad sind ist alles ok.
Am liebsten sind mir aber Temperaturen zwischen 15-20 Grad.
Das ist so gemäßigt.
Meine liebsten Jahreszeiten sind Frühling und Herbst. Winter geht auch wenn nicht soviel Schnee liegt.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Puh so 20 Grad wenn ich normal draußen rumlaufe und 30 wenn ich schwimmen will.

Aber sonst kann ich es ganz ehrlich nicht sagen, ich musste in meiner Ausbildung schon bei -16 Grad und auch schon bei über 30 Grad über Tage und Nächte draußen sein.
Irgendwann schwitzt man immer, hab mir auch bei - 16 Grad gewünscht im T Shirt runzulaufen, so warm war mir.
Aber bei der Kälte machen es einem die Hände ganz schön schwer Feinheiten anzupacken.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

-5 bis +15 Grad zum "normal" draußen rumlaufen. Das ist dann auch meist die Jahreszeit, wo  selbst jemand wie ich wenig Gefahr läuft Sonnenbrand zu bekommen.


----------



## Krautmausch (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Slezer schrieb:


> Bei uns meckern auch alle das es zu warm ist aber ich muss ehrlich sagen ich schwitze lieber als frieren. Was ist euch lieber?



Frieren natürlich, da muss man nur mehr anziehen oder mehr bewegen. Und man fängt nicht selbst vom Herumsitzen an, wie ein Bison zu stinken (und da bin ich schon schlank und nicht sonderlich haarig). Bei Kälte kann man immer für Wärme sorgen, aber bei Wärme erreicht man irgendwann die Grenzen der Nacktheit und Regungslosigkeit. 

Außerdem haben mir meine Mitmenschen im Sommer zu gute Laune. Ich bin viel fröhlicher, wenn richtiges Scheißwetter ist und alle anderen genauso wie ich zuhause herum hängen. Und dass das Monitorbild bei Wolkenwetter besser aussieht als wenn die Sonne ins Zimmer knallt, brauch ich sicher niemandem hier zu sagen.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> *42,6°C*
> 
> Es geht voran! Toll, endlich mehr Steppe in Deutschland. Das sind 2,3 Grad mehr als der letzte Rekord von 2015.
> Wetter: 42 Grad in Lingen - deutscher Hitzerekord im Emsland gemessen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ja, so langsam mache ich mir Gedanken,

ein Klimagerät in mein Schlafzimmer einbauen zu lassen. 

Bei knapp 30 Grad kann ich nicht mehr pennen, die Dämmung ist da totale S ...... .


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Slezer schrieb:


> Bei uns meckern auch alle das es zu warm ist aber ich muss ehrlich sagen ich schwitze lieber als frieren. Was ist euch lieber?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Wenn ich friere, fühle ich mich deutlich elender, als wenn mir zu warm ist.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wenn ich friere, fühle ich mich deutlich elender, als wenn mir zu warm ist.



Werde mal etwas älter. 

Wenn du knapp 30 Grad in deiner Bude hast,
kann man nicht mehr von erholsamen Schlaf reden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Werde mal etwas älter.
> 
> Wenn du knapp 30 Grad in deiner Bude hast,
> kann man nicht mehr von erholsamen Schlaf reden.



Ich merke auch jetzt schon, wie der Zahn der Zeit an mir nagt und mir heimlich des Nachts immer mehr "blond" in Haupthaar und Bart färbt 
Ich bin eine extreme Frostbeule, wohl auch meinem chronisch niedrigen Blutdruck geschuldet. Von daher leide ich unter Kälte sehr. Wobei ich alles über 25° auch nicht angenehm finde - aber da ist der Leidensdruck eben geringer


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich bin eine extreme Frostbeule, wohl auch meinem chronisch niedrigen Blutdruck geschuldet. Von daher leide ich unter Kälte sehr.


Tja, bei mir ist es das Gegenteil, was aber auch gefährlicher ist. Muß Tabletten deswegen nehmen.

Als Kind hatte ich öfter zu niedrigen Blutdruck. Da hat mir mein Hausarzt geraten salzhaltiger zu essen.
Das stimmt auch. Bei zu hohen Blutdruck ist es umgekehrt. Da sollte man Salz vermeiden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Brandenburg z.B. wird zu Steppe. Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen, wo es die Millionen Brandenburger hintreiben wird.
> Klima: Wueste Brandenburg - Gesellschaft - FAZ



"Millionen Brandenburger"? Jetzt übertreibtst dus aber mit der Schwarzmalerei.
YouTube




Krautmausch schrieb:


> Gab's da nicht vor ner Weile mal einen Bericht? Ich weiß nicht, ob es diese Baumpflanzerspendengruppe war oder eine andere, aber es stellte sich heraus, dass bei einem deutlichen Anteil der Bäume gar nicht nachvollziehbar war, ob sie überhaupt gepflanzt wurden, weil die Organisation selbst nichts pflanzte, sondern nur Drittauftragnehmer damit beauftragte, die ihre Zahlen wiederum zumindest teilweise zu fälschen scheinen. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass man für 1€ pro Baum die Heranzucht, die Aufforstungsrechte und die Pflanzarbeit bezahlen kann.



Global betrachtet ist ein 1 € überhaupt kein Problem, innerhalb Europas laufen solche Projekte meist mit Freiwilligen auf staatlich bereit gestellten Flächen und einen kleiner Setzling für 1 € ist auch hier machbar, bei entsprechender Abnahmemenge. Es geht ja darum, Bäume zu pflanzen, nicht welche fix und fertig hinzustellen. Wachsen können die Dinger auch gut von alleine, jede Menge Bäume in Deutschland haben nicht einmal einen Cent gekostet.

Die wichtigeren Fragen bei solch populistischen Aktionen ist in meinen Augen: Ist es ein € für einen ZUSÄTZLICHEN Baum? Kann der Baum in dem Gebiet überhaupt gut und zügig wachsen? Vor allem wenn es wärmer und trockener wird? Und darf er da dann auch stehenbleiben, oder wird er als Holzschnetzel wieder verheizt? Wie gesagt: An einem guten Standort einen Baum wachsen zu lassen ist eigentlich keine Kunst. Feg im Herbst 10 Minuten Bucheckern zusammen und laufe einmal mit dem Sack über das gewünschte Feld, schon sprießt der Wald. Aber finde in Europa mal eine Freifläche, auf der einfach so ein Wald wachsen darf und kann. Bevorzugt eine, auf der nicht schon ein anderes wertvolles Biotop steht. Das ist fast unmöglich und bestehende Baugrundstücke, die begrünt statt betoniert werden sollten um etwas zu erreichen, bekommt man garantiert nicht für 1 €/m². Wenn noch jede Menge Energie bei der Umsetzung verbraucht wird, ist der Natur am Ende genauso geholfen wie durch Krombacher saufen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> *42,6°C*
> 
> Es geht voran! Toll, endlich mehr Steppe in Deutschland. Das sind 2,3 Grad mehr als der letzte Rekord von 2015.
> Wetter: 42 Grad in Lingen - deutscher Hitzerekord im Emsland gemessen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Eigentlich geil. Blöd nur, dass es in Deutschland mehr Deutsche als Strände gibt. Deutlich mehr 




Slezer schrieb:


> Bei uns meckern auch alle das es zu warm ist aber ich muss ehrlich sagen ich schwitze lieber als frieren. Was ist euch lieber?
> 
> Gesendet mit Spam



Hängt stark von den restlichen Bedingungen ab. Solange es trocken ist, ein gewisser Luftzug herrscht (+die Umgebung ruhig genug um Türen und Fenster zu öffnen) und ich mich nicht stressen muss, habe ich auch mit 40 °C kein Problem. Leider ist zu Hause bestenfalls der erste Punkt gegeben; 45 °C in Ägypten waren dagegen kein Problem. Umgekehrt komme ich aber auch mit -20 °C zurecht, in dem Fall bitte ohne Wind, nur der Heizungsbedarf ist dann unangenehm hoch.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@ruyven
Emder Stadtwald - Stadtwald Emden e.V.

Aber auch sonst kann man Wälder wie in Brandenburg mit anderen Baumarten bepflanzen, damit eben keine Steppe entsteht. Aber wenn es darum geht, dass CO2 in diese Bäume zu bekommen (ja sehr einfach ausgedrückt) ist es doch egal wo sie stehen...


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Bzgl. Wald: Experten: Thueringer Wald ist krank und in katastrophalem Zustand | MDR.DE


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Sag ich ja: Mischwälder


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt stark von den restlichen Bedingungen ab. Solange es trocken ist, ein gewisser Luftzug herrscht (+die Umgebung ruhig genug um Türen und Fenster zu öffnen) und ich mich nicht stressen muss, habe ich auch mit 40 °C kein Problem. Leider ist zu Hause bestenfalls der erste Punkt gegeben; 45 °C in Ägypten waren dagegen kein Problem. Umgekehrt komme ich aber auch mit -20 °C zurecht, in dem Fall bitte ohne Wind, nur der Heizungsbedarf ist dann unangenehm hoch.



Das ist eben das Problem,

Urlaub ist nicht Alltag. 

Wenn du in deiner Bude 30 Grad hast, kann doch kein Mensch mehr schlafen.

Ohne Schlaf, nix mit schaffen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Bei der aktuellen Hitzewelle bin ich froh, zwischen Nord- und Ostsee zu leben. Windstille ist hier echt selten und bis zum Meer ist es nie weit...


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Bei der aktuellen Hitzewelle bin ich froh, zwischen Nord- und Ostsee zu leben. Windstille ist hier echt selten und bis zum Meer ist es nie weit...



Und so warm wie in Süddeutschland ist es hier oben auch nie.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja war wirklich froh während der Hitzewelle im Juni oben gewesen zu sein.
(Aber auch im Winter als in Bayern Schneechaos war)


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und so warm wie in Süddeutschland ist es hier oben auch nie.


Im Schnitt nicht.
Aber der Hitzerekord wurde ja jetzt in Niedersachsen gemessen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Im Schnitt nicht.
> Aber der Hitzerekord wurde ja jetzt in Niedersachsen gemessen.



Jau, in Lingen. Da bekommt der Begriff "tiefschwarzes Emsland" doch gleich noch eine zusätzliche Bedeutung  (im Sinne von "völlig verbrannt", bevor jetzt falsche Assoziationen aufkommen  )


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Im Schnitt nicht.
> Aber der Hitzerekord wurde ja jetzt in Niedersachsen gemessen.



Niedersachsen ist für mich schon Ausland.
Und in Sachen beginnt der nahe Osten.
Und Bayern....


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Niedersachsen ist für mich schon Ausland.
> Und in Sachen beginnt der nahe Osten.
> Und Bayern....


In Schleswig-Holstein war ich auch schon mal.
In Plön in einer Kinder - und Jugendfreizeit. Das war 1985.
In Kiel waren wir auch. In diesen Schifffahrtsmuseum.

Ansonsten waren wir früher viel an der Nordsee. In Ostfriesland.
Mich zieht es auch eher in den Norden.
Mal gucken nächstes Jahr wollen wir mal eine Woche Urlaub an der Ostsee machen.
Da ist das mit Ebbe und Flut nicht so stark.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich finde die See schöner als die Berge.
Nachteil bei der See ist, dass man heute nicht genau weiß, wo sie morgen ist. 
Möglicherweise habe ich von zu Hause aus bald Meerblick.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde die See schöner als die Berge.


Ich auch.



> Nachteil bei der See ist, dass man heute nicht genau weiß, wo sie morgen ist.
> 
> Möglicherweise habe ich von zu Hause aus bald Meerblick.


Leg schon mal Deiche an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> @ruyven
> Emder Stadtwald - Stadtwald Emden e.V.
> 
> Aber auch sonst kann man Wälder wie in Brandenburg mit anderen Baumarten bepflanzen, damit eben keine Steppe entsteht. Aber wenn es darum geht, dass CO2 in diese Bäume zu bekommen (ja sehr einfach ausgedrückt) ist es doch egal wo sie stehen...



Für das CO2 ist es egal, welcher Baum es aufnimmt, das stimmt. Aber ob ein konkretes Projekt etwas dazu beiträgt hängt davon ab, was ohne dieses Projekt geschehen wäre. Natürlich kann ich für Milliardensummen brandenburgische Wälder durchforsten. Ich kann aber auch warten, bis der nächste Sturm die geschwächten Kiefern umschmeißt und für einen Bruchteil der Summe Birken, Weiden, Ahorn und Buchensamen auf der Fläche verteilen, sodass geschützt zwischen den Baumbruch ein neuer Mischwald heranwachsen kann. Letztere Methode mag eine Katastrophe für die Wirtschaft sein, aber für das Klima bringt sie das gleiche Endergebnis mit vielleicht 5-10 Jahren Verzögerung, was keinen großen Unterschied in der Gesamt-CO2-Kapazität des Waldes in 60-70 Jahren bedeutet. Wenn ich in der gleichen Zeit mit dem gesparten Geld beispielsweise im Energiesektor erhebliche Einsparungen ermögliche, kann "keinen Wald pflanzen" aber deutlich mehr Klimaschutz ermöglichen.
"Was tun" ist nicht automatisch auch "was gutes tun" und ehe man sich von weiteren Verpflichtungen befreit fühlt, sollte man prüfen, was gerade Sache ist. In den meisten Fällen braucht die Natur nämlich nur zwei-drei Dinge: RUHE VOR DEM Menschen, ggf. ein paar Samen falls die Bedingungen nicht zu dem passen, was historisch im Boden ist und 2-3-4 Jahrzehnte Zeit. Manuelle Gesataltung dient eher den Menschen, die sich dann besser fühlen und Politikern, die schneller ein fotogenes Ergebnis abliefern können. Aber der Natur bringt es eigentlich wenig. Flussläufe in natürlicher Form neuanlegen? Reiß die Uferbefestigungen weg, schmeiß ein paar Biber ins Wasser und die Arbeit macht sich von alleine. Wald pflanzen? Bei uns hat eine Buche 1,5 m Höhe erreicht, ehe sie aus dem Lichtschacht des Kellerfensters entfernt wurde. Wildtiere hegen? Füchse und Wildschweine fühlen sich in Berliner Stadtteilen wohler als in manch Nutzwald und Jäger machen sich einen Spaß draus genau die Rehe abzuknallen, die sie selbst vorher durch den Winter gefüttert haben. Wer die effektivste Renaturierungszone Europas sehen möchte, soll sich die Umgebung von Pripjat angucken. Und eins garantiere ich: Da wurde kein einziger Baum gepflanzt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Niedersachsen ist für mich schon Ausland.
> Und in Sachen beginnt der nahe Osten.
> Und Bayern....



Ich verweise auf die Flensburger Definition der deutschen Landesgrenzen:
"Alles südlich vom Kanal ist Bayern"


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*

Gestern Abend kam auf "Servus TV" eine  Doku über alternative Energiegewinnungen: Ab in die Zukunft - Energie von morgen

Ist auf jeden Fall sehenswert. Die haben da interessante Ideen vorgestellt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Passend zum Thema: Heute ist Erdüberlastungstag,  Der Tag markiert den Zeitpunkt, an dem 
der Mensch mehr erneuerbare Ressourcen verbraucht hat als im Verlauf des Jahres nachwachsen.
Erueberlastungstag: Weltgemeinschaft lebt auf Pump -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema: Heute ist Erdüberlastungstag,  Der Tag markiert den Zeitpunkt, an dem
> der Mensch mehr erneuerbare Ressourcen verbraucht hat als im Verlauf des Jahres nachwachsen.
> Erueberlastungstag: Weltgemeinschaft lebt auf Pump -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Besonders erschreckend ist, wie weit nach vorne sich dieser Tag im Laufe der Jahre verlegt hat:

Berechnung von Naturschuetzern: Ab heute leben wir oekologisch auf Pump  | tagesschau.de


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

In diesem Kontext.
Wohne dort, wo die Bilder gemacht wurden, nun schon seit 25 Jahren.
Die Bäche sollten eigentlich zu dieser Jahreszeit gute 40 bis 60 cm Wasser haben...
Unser eigener Brunnen hat eine Bohrtiefe von 22 m, ist 19 Jahre alt und hatte die letzten 15 Jahre einen Wasserstand pendelnd zw. -10 und -11 m.
Die letzten fünf Jahre verlieren wir jedes Jahr fast 1 m Grundwasser.
Da rollt etwas ganz Böses auf uns zu...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Da rollt etwas ganz Böses auf uns zu...


Das wurde hier gut beschrieben und viele andere Folgeprobleme.

_"... Wenn die Gletscher vermehrt abschmelzen, herrscht zunächst ein  Überangebot an Wasser. Doch danach folgt Wasserknappheit: Flussbetten  trocknen aus und der Grundwasserpegel sinkt. Mit den Gletschern  verlieren wir einen wichtigen Teil unserer Süßwasserreserven...."_
Bayerns Gletscher schmelzen: Bayerische Alpen bald ohne ewiges Eis | Klimawandel | Wissen | Themen | BR.de


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Tja, ich könnte mich nun "entspannt" zurücklehnen und ggf. noch 30 m weiter in die zweite Grundwasserschicht bohren lassen.
Nur, die Bilder zeigen Zuläufe zur Großache und die speisen einen nicht unerheblichen Teil des Grundwassers in Oberbayern + den Chiemsee.
Ohne Panik verbreiten zu wollen, milchmädchenhaft hochgerechnet bekommt Oberbayern in 5-10 Jahren kein Wasser mehr aus den Alpen (weil wir es vorher wegsaufen).
Vom Zustand in restlichen Republik bzgl. Grundwasser möchte ich dann gar nicht erst anfangen...

Einen Sch... auf Wirtschaft + Ökonomie, wir müssen alle jetzt und asap die Handbremse anziehen, alles was irgendwie klimaschädlich ist, den Stecker ziehen, Tourismus auf 0 usw.
Sonst haben wir in 10-20 Jahren viel Geld aber nix zu trinken und nix zu futtern...

Hier in den Alpen sieht man jeden Tag die Veränderungen - fast wie im Zeitraffer.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Du kannst so oder so schon einmal tiefer Bohren. 

Wir haben gerade 15:56Uhr. Selbst wenn wir um 16:00Uhr auf alles verzichten, was unser Klima schädigt, werden wir noch Jahrzehnte mit den Nachwirkungen zu tun haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn es so weiter geht werden unsere Bemühungen von einer rasant wachsenden Zahl an Klimaanlagen wieder zu einem gewissen Teil zu nichte gemacht:

*Nachfrage nach Klimaanlagen steigt / tagesschau / ARD / 8:28min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AggrVjLmJeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ne das hebt sich auf mit dem sinkenden Heizbedarf. Gut ist es aber trotzdem nicht.

Ich hab mir nur einen neuen Ventilator gegönnt und wenn ich mir mal ne Klimaanlage kaufe, dann bau ich mir nen Zelt über mein Bett und kühle nur das was nötig ist.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wir haben gerade 15:56Uhr. Selbst wenn wir um 16:00Uhr auf alles verzichten, was unser Klima schädigt, werden wir noch Jahrzehnte mit den Nachwirkungen zu tun haben.


Ja das sieht alles nicht so rosig aus für die Zukunft.
Das kommt davon, weil man viel zu spät angefangen hat, was dagegen zu unternehmen.
Und in "Saus und Braus" gelebt hat, bzw immer noch lebt.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja das sieht alles nicht so rosig aus für die Zukunft.
> Das kommt davon, weil man viel zu spät angefangen hat, was dagegen zu unternehmen.
> Und in "Saus und Braus" gelebt hat, bzw immer noch lebt.



Ich würde die Ursache eher dem Kapitalismus zuordnen. Aus mehreren Gründen zum einen der Widerspruch aus endlichen Ressourcen und unendlichem Wachstum aber vor Allem, weil der Mensch sich damit immer weiter aus der Umwelt, dessen Teil er ist, abschirmt und jeden Bezug verliert. 

Wenn Autos nur 3-4 Jahre gefahren werden und dann ersetzt werden, wenn wir in Bergen von Müll ersticken und unseren Elektronikmüll unter freiem Himmel in Afrika verbrennen hat das immer ein und dieselbe Ursache. Es geht ums Geld, ob nun investiert, gespart oder verloren, es ist unsere einzige Bezugsgröße in jedem System.
Mit Geld kann man CO²-Papiere kaufen und seine Umweltverschmutzung praktisch im Voraus bezahlen, lag mal so grob um die 5€ für 10t CO². 
So einfach ist das, es kümmert in Wahrheit einen feuchten Furz, was mit der nächsten Generation wird. Dasselbe bei der Microplastik Zahnpasta und Duschgel. Die sind nicht aus Versehen da rein gekommen. Da sitzen kluge Köpfe zusammen, die genau wissen, dass man damit den gesamten Planeten vergiftet und dennoch wird sowas für eine Gewinnaussicht umgesetzt.
Aber wirklich wichtig ist Trinkhalme aus Plastik zu verbieten und einmal im Jahr das Licht für ne Stunde abzuschalten. 

Die Menschheit hat es doch gar nicht anders verdient.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja mit in "Saus und Braus" meinte ich auch den Kapitalismus und allem was dazugehört.
Insbesondere die Ausbeutungen der Natur und Menschen.

Nur wird uns irgendwann das Geld nichts mehr nützen. Dann ist Ende!

Weil man nur kurz gedacht hat und nicht langfristig denkt. Oder es ihnen egal war.
Jetzt wo da endlich mehr Bewegung reinkommt ist es schon fast zu spät.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja mit in "Saus und Braus" meinte ich auch den Kapitalismus und allem was dazugehört.
> Insbesondere die Ausbeutungen der Natur und Menschen.
> 
> Nur wird uns irgendwann das Geld nichts mehr nützen. Dann ist Ende!
> ...



Beachte! Die Debatte die wir in D aktuell  führen, gibt es in vielen Ländern so gar nicht. Es kommt keine Bewegung rein. Im min. halben Europa interessieren sich die aktuellen Regierungen nur auf dem Papier für Klimaschutz. 

Man muss aber auch sagen, unabhängig vom Klimawandel ist das Ende der Menschheit auf der Erde so oder so besiegelt. Irgendwann ist die Sonne ein Roter Riese, spätestens dann ist es sowieso vorbei, sollten wir keinen anderen Planeten gefunden haben  Es geht also darum, welche Generation (gezählt von heute) die sein wird, welche leider das Ende erleben muss. Macht es da eigentlich einen Unterschied, ob es jetzt die Generation (rein Beispielhaft) in 100 Jahren trifft oder die in 1000 Jahren? Gut klingt jetzt sehr nach Nihilismus, aber im Grunde läuft es ja darauf hinaus. 

Gut, wenn wir als Menscheit in 500 Jahren die Möglichkeit hätten, einen neuen Planeten zu besiedeln, sollten wir jetzt alles tun um noch in 500 Jahren zu existieren  Gibt es denn eine Vorhersage, wie lange die Menschheit noch hat, bis sich das Klima so verändert hat, dass ein Leben nicht mehr möglich ist?


----------



## Krautmausch (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Macht es da eigentlich einen Unterschied, ob es jetzt die Generation (rein Beispielhaft) in 100 Jahren trifft oder die in 1000 Jahren? Gut klingt jetzt sehr nach Nihilismus, aber im Grunde läuft es ja darauf hinaus.



Wir reden hier nicht von dem Unterschied zwischen 100 Jahren und 1000 Jahren, sondern von dem zwischen 100 Jahren und 1750000000 Jahren (1,75 Milliarden), bis die Erde unbewohnbare Verhältnisse erreicht. Die gesamte menschliche Zivilisation ist ca. 10000 Jahre alt, und die moderne Menschheit ca. 200 Jahre. Es ist schier unvorstellbar, was wir in weiteren 1,75 Milliarden Jahren schaffen können, und da wäre es deprimierend, wenn wir uns schon innerhalb des nächsten Jahrtausends als Spezies abschreiben würden.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich finde faszinierend wie Geld dazu befähigt den Planeten zu vergiften. Im privaten Bereich gibt es fast keine andere Einschränkung, mit genügend Geld kann ich Allein soviel Energie und Benzin verbrauchen wie eine 6 köpfige Familie, nur zum Spaß. 
Man muss sich nur mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, wie viel Resourcen der gute Herr Musk verschwendet hat um einen Tesla für Werbezwecke ins All zu schicken. 
Diese Denkweise, ich hab's ja bezahlt / kann es mir leisten ist das Ende unseres Planeten. Aber der kommt ja auch ohne uns zurecht.

Vielleicht dreht sich Alles noch zum Guten, vielleicht haben wir den Zenit der Menschheit aber auch schon erreicht.
Ohne Facebook, Siri oder E-Bike ist das Leben für Manchen bereits heute nicht lebenswert. 
Am anderen Ende der Welt arbeiten sich Kinder und Ungelernte die Hände wund, damit wir beim nächsten Amazon Primeday mal wieder richtig was sparen können. Wenn es nicht gefällt geht's kostenlos zurück zu Amazon zum schreddern. Ein kompletter Unsinn.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine Vorhersage, wie lange die Menschheit noch hat, bis sich das Klima so verändert hat, dass ein Leben nicht mehr möglich ist?



Na sicher, einfach ein paar Klimamodelle anschauen und überlegen ab wann Eiweiß stockt.

Könnte aber ein enges Rennen werden zwischen: zu wenig Energie um Alle zu versorgen, zu wenig Nahrung, zu wenig Trinkwasser und den gestiegenen Temperaturen.
Kann man sich wie ein Kartenhaus vorstellen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sagen, unabhängig vom Klimawandel ist das Ende der Menschheit auf der Erde so oder so besiegelt. Irgendwann ist die Sonne ein Roter Riese, spätestens dann ist es sowieso vorbei, sollten wir keinen anderen Planeten gefunden haben  Es geht also darum, welche Generation (gezählt von heute) die sein wird, welche leider das Ende erleben muss. Macht es da eigentlich einen Unterschied, ob es jetzt die Generation (rein Beispielhaft) in 100 Jahren trifft oder die in 1000 Jahren? Gut klingt jetzt sehr nach Nihilismus, aber im Grunde läuft es ja darauf hinaus.
> 
> Gut, wenn wir als Menscheit in 500 Jahren die Möglichkeit hätten, einen neuen Planeten zu besiedeln, sollten wir jetzt alles tun um noch in 500 Jahren zu existieren


Bis die Sonne zum roten Riesen wird, dauert es  noch etwa 7 Milliarden Jahre. 

Wenn die Menschheit es schafft noch ein paar Jahrhunderte zu überleben ist das schon optimistisch. Und fremden Planeten zu kolonisieren wird wohl noch in weiter Ferne bleiben.
Man muß auch erstmal einen geeigneten Planeten finde der nicht zu weit weg ist.




> Gibt es denn eine Vorhersage, wie lange die Menschheit noch hat, bis sich das Klima so verändert hat, dass ein Leben nicht mehr möglich ist?


Da gibt es wohl unterschiedliche Schätzungen und kann man auch gar nicht genau sagen.

Das hier habe ich dazu gefunden: Heisszeit waere toedlich fuer Menschheit | MDR.DE

gerade durch die Dominoeffekte, z.B. durch das auftauen von Permafrostböden, kann man das nicht genau sagen. Da die Beschleunigungen nicht linear sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Seeefe schrieb:


> ... Die Debatte die wir in D aktuell  führen, gibt es in vielen Ländern so gar nicht....


Erstens stimmt das nicht und zweitens schauen die anderen Europäer naserümpfend auf Deutschland mit seinem sehr hohen Prokopfverbrauch. Die anderen Europäer sagen zu recht: _"Warum sollen wir uns bewegen, bevor Deutschland nicht große Antrengungen unternimmt"_ Deutsche verschwenden mehr als das Doppelte von z.B. Rumänen. Bei uns im Land wird diskutiert. Abgesehen von der EE und der Verlagerung von Energieaufwendigen Produktionen ins Ausland passiert rein gar nichts


----------



## Seeefe (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht von dem Unterschied zwischen 100 Jahren und 1000 Jahren, sondern von dem zwischen 100 Jahren und 1750000000 Jahren (1,75 Milliarden), bis die Erde unbewohnbare Verhältnisse erreicht. Die gesamte menschliche Zivilisation ist ca. 10000 Jahre alt, und die moderne Menschheit ca. 200 Jahre. Es ist schier unvorstellbar, was wir in weiteren 1,75 Milliarden Jahren schaffen können, und da wäre es deprimierend, wenn wir uns schon innerhalb des nächsten Jahrtausends als Spezies abschreiben würden.



Bitte nagel mich nicht mit den geschrieben Zahlen fest. Die hab ich nur Beispielhaft benutzt. Es ist doch so: Je nach dem wie stark wir uns jetzt anstrengen, kann die Menschheit X Jahre länger die Erde bewohnen. Setzen wir den Schalter der gesamten Menschheit auf "Klimaneutral", bleibt uns unsere Erde zum leben noch z.B. 500 Jahre erhalten. Dreht nur die halbe Menscheit den Schalter, dann sind es nur noch 200 Jahre. Drehen wir ihn gar nicht, dann ist in 50 Jahren Schluss. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Erstens stimmt das nicht und zweitens schauen die anderen Europäer naserümpfend auf Deutschland mit seinem sehr hohen Prokopfverbrauch. Die anderen Europäer sagen zu recht: _"Warum sollen wir uns bewegen, bevor Deutschland nicht große Antrengungen unternimmt"_ Deutsche verschwenden mehr als das Doppelte von z.B. Rumänen. Bei uns im Land wird diskutiert. Abgesehen von der EE und der Verlagerung von Energieaufwendigen Produktionen ins Ausland passiert rein gar nichts



Da zeigen die letzten Wahlergebnisse in dein einzelnen Europäischen Staaten aber was anderes. Konservative sind da meist vorne und Klimaschutz ist jetzt weniger ein Thema der Konservativen Parteien.

Das Rumänien nur die Hälfte verbraucht, ist angesichts der finanziellen Möglichkeiten des Landes auch nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das Rumänien nur die hälfte verbraucht, ist angesichts der finanziellen Möglichkeiten des Landes auch nicht verwunderlich.


Dann ist Dien Ansatz zur Reduzierung der Verbrauches den Deutschen die finanziellen Möglichkeiten zu nehmen? Ja, würde funktionieren. ... Ich machte eine Anspielung auf den typischen Deutschen, der meint, er müsse nichts machen, weil China, Indien und die USA soviel mehr verbrauchen. Es war eine Kritik am üblichen Fingerpointing.

Innerhalb der EU ist der Anteil der EE von 1997 auf 2017 von 5% auf 13% gestiegen. Wenn wir in Europa so weiter machen, also 7% Wachstum in zwanzig Jahren, dann dauert es noch seeeehr lange, bis hier im bestentwickelten Bereich der Erde eine sinnvolle Quote jenseits der 90% erreicht werden. 

Ich resigniere, der persönliche Egoismus ist größer als die kollektive Vernunft,


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht von dem Unterschied zwischen 100 Jahren und 1000 Jahren, sondern von dem zwischen 100 Jahren und 1750000000 Jahren (1,75 Milliarden), bis die Erde unbewohnbare Verhältnisse erreicht. Die gesamte menschliche Zivilisation ist ca. 10000 Jahre alt, und die moderne Menschheit ca. 200 Jahre. Es ist schier unvorstellbar, was wir in weiteren 1,75 Milliarden Jahren schaffen können, und da wäre es deprimierend, wenn wir uns schon innerhalb des nächsten Jahrtausends als Spezies abschreiben würden.



Die Erde wird in rund 500 Millionen Jahren unbewohnbar sein.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Erde wird in rund 500 Millionen Jahren unbewohnbar sein.


Für den Menschen schon deutlich eher.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann ist Dien Ansatz zur Reduzierung der Verbrauches den Deutschen die finanziellen Möglichkeiten zu nehmen? Ja, würde funktionieren. ... Ich machte eine Anspielung auf den typischen Deutschen, der meint, er müsse nichts machen, weil China, Indien und die USA soviel mehr verbrauchen. Es war eine Kritik am üblichen Fingerpointing.
> 
> Innerhalb der EU ist der Anteil der EE von 1997 auf 2017 von 5% auf 13% gestiegen. Wenn wir in Europa so weiter machen, also 7% Wachstum in zwanzig Jahren, dann dauert es noch seeeehr lange, bis hier im bestentwickelten Bereich der Erde eine sinnvolle Quote jenseits der 90% erreicht werden.
> 
> Ich resigniere, der persönliche Egoismus ist größer als die kollektive Vernunft,



Ich hoffe du hast mich jetzt aber nicht so verstanden, dass wir nichts tun müssen. Ich wollte nur ein anderes Feld mal etwas beleuchten, einen Gedankengang von mir niederschreiben.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Für den Menschen schon deutlich eher.



Der Mensch könnte durch Technologie länger durchhalten.
In 500 Millionen Jahren ist die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne so stark angestiegen, dass Wasser nicht mehr in flüssiger Form vorliegen wird.
Das Eiweiß stockt da natürlich schon längst. Ohne Technik könnte man also nicht mehr überleben.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das Rumänien nur die hälfte verbraucht, ist angesichts der finanziellen Möglichkeiten des Landes auch nicht verwunderlich.



Und da ist es wieder, dass Recht auf Mehrverbrauch dank finanzieller Mittel.
Es sind diese einfachen Denkweisen, die Grund des Übels sind. 

Daher wäre meine Prognose deutlich schwärzer, noch 1-2 Generationen, das war's.
Ab dann gehen uns Ressourcen und Auswege aus der Situation zu entkommen, danach wird es nur noch ums nackte Überleben und Schadensbegrenzung gehen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mensch könnte durch Technologie länger durchhalten.
> In 500 Millionen Jahren ist die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne so stark angestiegen, dass Wasser nicht mehr in flüssiger Form vorliegen wird.
> Das Eiweiß stockt da natürlich schon längst. Ohne Technik könnte man also nicht mehr überleben.


Wenn das so weiter geht überlebt der Mensch nicht mal noch 1000 Jahre.

Und es wird ja noch schlimmer... Dominoeffekte usw.... kann niemand genau vorhersagen...


----------



## Seeefe (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und da ist es wieder, dass Recht auf Mehrverbrauch dank finanzieller Mittel.
> Es sind diese einfachen Denkweisen, die Grund des Übels sind.



Deine Worte, nicht meine. Ich habe nur den Grund benannt, keine Wertung vorgenommen.

@interessierterUser

"Dann ist Dien Ansatz zur Reduzierung der Verbrauches den Deutschen die finanziellen Möglichkeiten zu nehmen? Ja, würde funktionieren. ... Ich machte eine Anspielung auf den typischen Deutschen, der meint, er müsse nichts machen, weil China, Indien und die USA soviel mehr verbrauchen. Es war eine Kritik am üblichen Fingerpointing."

Eine Co2-Steuer, die ich am Ende über etwas anderes zurückbekomme, ist mMn zumindest sinnlos, ändert es den Verbrauch des einzelnen dann ja nicht. 


Etwas nicht zu tun, weil andere es auch nicht tun, ist eine Einstellung die ich nicht teilen kann. Aber das ist denke ich auch eine Eigenschaft des Menschen, findet man diese Argumentationsweise doch in allen Themenbereichen wieder. "Warum soll ich auf die Straße gehen, es ändert sich doch sowieso nicht". Da zeigt einem die Geschichte doch genug Beispiele, die das Gegenteil beweisen. 

Fängt keiner an, wird sich nie etwas ändern.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht überlebt der Mensch nicht mal noch 1000 Jahre.



Wieso sollte der Mensch nicht die nächste 1000 Jahre überleben?
Das einzige, was du brauchst, ist eine Reduzierung der Weltbevölkerung mit einer Abschaffung der Industrie.
Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass in 1000 Jahren nur noch 2 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde leben und die dann keine Industrie mehr benutzen.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der Mensch nicht die nächste 1000 Jahre überleben?
> Das einzige, was du brauchst, ist eine Reduzierung der Weltbevölkerung mit einer Abschaffung der Industrie.
> Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass in 1000 Jahren nur noch 2 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde leben und die dann keine Industrie mehr benutzen.



Ich denke irgendwann wird die Natur bei der Weltbevölkerung einen Schnitt machen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Für den Menschen schon deutlich eher.


Dieser Pessimismus macht mich nicht weniger krank als das leugnen des Klimawandels. Wenn du dich als Mensch so schlimm fühlst tu uns doch bitte den Gefallen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der Mensch nicht die nächste 1000 Jahre überleben?
> Das einzige, was du brauchst, ist eine Reduzierung der Weltbevölkerung mit einer Abschaffung der Industrie.
> Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass in 1000 Jahren nur noch 2 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde leben und die dann keine Industrie mehr benutzen.


Ich hatte ja den Link gepostet. Durch Dominoeffekte wie z.B. auftauen von Permafrostböden werden Unmengen von CO2 und Methan freigesetzt.
Das geschieht dann immer schneller.
Und dann wird die Erde nicht im Schnitt um 2 Grad wärmer, sondern 5-6 Grad oder mehr.
Ein Anstieg um 6 Grad im Schnitt wäre fatal. Dann hat man lokal nicht mehr 40, sondern vielleicht 60 Grad.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du dich als Mensch so schlimm fühlst tu uns doch bitte den Gefallen.


Aber sonst gehts dir noch gut?


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Besser als dir, immerhin.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich denke irgendwann wird die Natur bei der Weltbevölkerung einen Schnitt machen.



Na ja, die Natur macht erst mal gar nichts. Die Lebewesen müssen sich der Natur anpassen.
Wenn also die Lebensgrundlage zerstört wird, muss man sich anpassen. Alleine dass die Temperatur ansteigt, wird dafür sorgen, dass es Bereich auf der Erde geben wird, in denen man nicht mehr leben kann, weils schlicht zu heiß ist. Die Menschen konzentrieren sich also auf die gemäßigten Zonen. Das wird nicht einfach. Weil man ja auch Nahrung und Wasser haben will. Wasser wird immer mehr von der Industrie verseucht. Schlimm wird es dann, wenn wirklich der Regenwald zerstört wird, das Meer wärmer wird, usw.
Die Weltbevölkerung wird zwangsläufig sinken.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja den Link gepostet. Durch Dominoeffekte wie z.B. auftauen von Permafrostböden werden Unmengen von CO2 und Methan freigesetzt.
> Das geschieht dann immer schneller.
> Und dann wird die Erde nicht im Schnitt um 2 Grad wärmer, sondern 5-6 Grad oder mehr.
> Und ein Anstieg um 6 Grad im Schnitt wäre fatal. Dann hat man lokal nicht mehr 40, sondern 60 Grad.



Man wird in gewissen zonen nicht mehr leben können. Es wird also dazu kommen, dass 2 Milliarden Menschen Klimaflüchtlinge werden und dem muss man sich stellen. 
Große Mauern schrecken keinen Ab. In Berlin gab es eine Mauer, an der geschossen wurde. Trotzdem sind die Menschen geflüchtet.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem sind die Menschen geflüchtet.



Ja weil es auf der anderen Seite absolut sicher war.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Deine Worte, nicht meine. Ich habe nur den Grund benannt, keine Wertung vorgenommen.



Meine Worte, deine Logik.

Mit den geringen finanziellen Mitteln Rumäniens, relativierst du unseren hohen pro Kopf Energieverbrauch. Für mich ist das relativieren eigener Verfehlungen mit den dafür fehlenden Mitteln anderer Ländern schon eine Wertung.

Ich darf in meiner Freizeit nämlich auch keine Auto's klauen gehen, nur weil ich weiß wie es geht,die Mittel dafür hab und Andere diese Schlüssel nicht haben.

In dem Fall steht der/die Schlüssel stellvertretend für Geld und schon klingt es völlig logisch, dass sowas nicht geht. 
Sobald aber Geld die Bühne betritt gehen sämtliche moralische Bedenken über Board.

Kurios.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Besser als dir, immerhin.


Mir geht es momentan eigentlich relativ gut.
Und mir hier zum Selbstmord zu raten ist ganz schön daneben!

Ich zitiere wissenschaftliche Quellen.  Und orientiere mich an Fakten.
Aber manche wollen wohl lieber Schönfärbereien hören.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es gibt keine wissenschaftliche Quelle die sagt, dass in 1000 Jahren keine Menschen mehr leben werden.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt keine wissenschaftliche Quelle die sagt, dass in 1000 Jahren keine Menschen mehr leben werden.


Dann lies doch was ich geschrieben habe.

"Es ist schwer das genau vorherzusagen" - Gründe hatte ich genannt.

Die können nicht mal vorhersagen was in 100 Jahren ist. Wie wollen die das für die nächsten 500 Millionen Jahre tun?


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Deswegen ist es ja Pessimismus der absolut nicht belegt werden kann und das kotzt mich an.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Noch weniger, wie man belegen kann, dass der Mensch in 500 Millionen Jahren noch existiert.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Widerspricht mir jetzt wie?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die können nicht mal vorhersagen was in 100 Jahren ist. Wie wollen die das für die nächsten 500 Millionen Jahre tun?



Das ist ja der Vorteil der Computermodelle. Die Rechner sind heute so stark, dass man das berechnen kann. Daher weiß man auch, wie der Mond entstanden ist, wie die Planeten entstanden sind und was mit der Sonne passieren wird.
In 1 Milliarde Jahre beträgt die Temperatur auf der Erde rund 250 Grad. Es gibt dann auch kein Wetter mehr, weil sich die Temperatur angeglichen hat.
Daher gibt es eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Die Erde verlassen und sich einen neuen Planeten suchen.
2. Die Erde von der Sonne wegziehen und so wieder in der habitatblen Zone sein.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Meine Worte, deine Logik.
> 
> Mit den geringen finanziellen Mitteln Rumäniens, relativierst du unseren hohen pro Kopf Energieverbrauch. Für mich ist das relativieren eigener Verfehlungen mit den dafür fehlenden Mitteln anderer Ländern schon eine Wertung.
> 
> ...



Komisches Textverständnis. 

Aussage: Deutschland hat den doppelten pro Kopf Verbrauch an CO2 von Rumänien.

Meine Antwort: Da Rumänien wesentlich weniger finanzielle Mittel  hat, ist es nicht verwunderlich, das Rumänien nur den halben pro Kopf Verbrauch CO2 von Deutschland hat. 

Wo da die Relativierung der pro Kopf Verbrauchs von uns in D drin steckt, müsstest du mir noch einmal erklären. Es ist eine rein sachliche Feststellung.

Ich gebe dir mal ein Beispiel einer Relativierung: "Wir als D haben einen Anteil i.H.v 2,23% am weltweiten CO2 Ausstoß. China 28%. Warum sollten wir zuerst anfangen unsere Emissionen zu senken?! Sollen die doch zuerst anfangen." Das ist eine Relativierung, ich schwäche eine Sache ab, in dem ich sie in Beziehung zu etwas anderem setze.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Vorteil der Computermodelle. Die Rechner sind heute so stark, dass man das berechnen kann. Daher weiß man auch, wie der Mond entstanden ist, wie die Planeten entstanden sind und was mit der Sonne passieren wird.


Im Groben ja. Aber die spielen noch viele Faktoren mit rein welche eben sehr unsicher sind.
Kein Forscher kann genau vorhersagen wie das Klima der Erde in 100 Jahren aussieht.

Die können nicht mal das Wetter genau für mehr als 2 Wochen vorhersagen. Mit ihren Computern.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Aber Headcrash ganz ehrlich, Pessimismus macht die Sache nicht besser. Damit überzeugst du niemanden etwas zu tun.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich versuche realistisch zu bleiben.

Vielleicht schafft man ja noch die Kurve zu kriegen irgendwie, aber es fällt mir schwer daran zu glauben.
Zumindest nicht mit der großen Zahl an Menschen und dem Ressourcenverbrauch.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Im Groben ja. Aber die spielen noch viele Faktoren mit rein welche eben sehr unsicher sind.
> Kein Forscher kann genau vorhersagen wie das Klima der Erde in 100 Jahren aussieht.



Es geht nicht um die Klimaentwicklung an sich. Es geht darum, dass die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne steigt. Das hat sie schon immer getan. Das weiß man auch von anderen Sternen, die ungefähr die Masse der Sonne haben. Man hat deren Alter berechnet und weiß daher, welche Strahlungsleistung sie haben.
Mit diesen Daten wurden die Computer gefüttert und die spuckten eben raus, dass alleine aufgrund der Strahlungsleistung die Temperatur auf der Erde steigen wird -- jetzt völlig unabhängig davon, was der Mensch so noch macht. 
Das wird man auch nicht verhindern können. Die Strahlungsleistung der Sterne nimmt mit dem Alter immer weiter zu. Und die Sonne ist eben ein ganz normaler gelber Zwergstern, von denen es noch viele weitere in der Milchstraße gibt. Das Schicksal unseres Sterns ist bekannt und damit auch das Schicksal der Erde.
Aber, wie gesagt, in 500 Millionen Jahren in etwa. Da muss man sich auch nicht um den Tag streiten. Und so langfristig plant auch keiner. Aber es wird eben eintreten.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich versuche realistisch zu bleiben.
> 
> Vielleicht schafft man ja noch die Kurve zu kriegen irgendwie, aber es fällt mir schwer daran zu glauben.
> Zumindest nicht mit der großen Zahl an Menschen und dem Ressourcenverbrauch.


Es ist absolut unbestimmt, deswegen kann man nicht realistisch sein. Es ist schlicht nicht möglich.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist absolut unbestimmt, deswegen kann man nicht realistisch sein. Es ist schlicht nicht möglich.



Nichtsdestotrotz muss sofort gehandelt werden, denn Zeit ist das, was der Mensch nicht mehr hat. Selbst wenn du jetzt alle Kohlekraftwerke abschaltest, steigt die Temperatur weiter. Man hätte schon vor 50 Jahren gegensteuern müssen, aber man hat das immer in die Zukunft hinausgeschoben -- was ja sehr beliebt ist.
Nur jetzt fällt es vor die Füße und anstatt zu handeln wird nur diskutiert -- und dazu gibt es immer noch Leute, die das leugnen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Klimaentwicklung an sich. Es geht darum, dass die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne steigt. Das hat sie schon immer getan. Das weiß man auch von anderen Sternen, die ungefähr die Masse der Sonne haben. Man hat deren Alter berechnet und weiß daher, welche Strahlungsleistung sie haben.
> Mit diesen Daten wurden die Computer gefüttert und die spuckten eben raus, dass alleine aufgrund der Strahlungsleistung die Temperatur auf der Erde steigen wird -- jetzt völlig unabhängig davon, was der Mensch so noch macht.
> Das wird man auch nicht verhindern können. Die Strahlungsleistung der Sterne nimmt mit dem Alter immer weiter zu. Und die Sonne ist eben ein ganz normaler gelber Zwergstern, von denen es noch viele weitere in der Milchstraße gibt. Das Schicksal unseres Sterns ist bekannt und damit auch das Schicksal der Erde.
> Aber, wie gesagt, in 500 Millionen Jahren in etwa. Da muss man sich auch nicht um den Tag streiten. Und so langfristig plant auch keiner. Aber es wird eben eintreten.


Das mag sein. Es geht hier aber im Thread um das Klima.
Die physikalischen Modelle die du meinst sind gröber und haben nicht soviele Faktoren.
Sonst würde man das Wetter viel länger im voraus vorhersagen können.
Wir leben nun mal in einen bestimmten Klima zu einer bestimmten Zeit.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz muss sofort gehandelt werden


Das und genau das muss getan werden und wer es nicht versteht muss halt gezwungen werden. Es ist eben keine Entscheidung die man der Mehrheit überlassen darf.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das und genau das muss getan werden und wer es nicht versteht muss halt gezwungen werden. Es ist eben keine Entscheidung die man der Mehrheit überlassen darf.



Genau und zwingen bedeutet immer verbieten und teuer machen. Daher braucht es auch eine CO2 Steuer.
Fliegen muss so teuer werden, dass man nur noch mit dem Zug fährt.
Autofahren muss so teuer werden, dass man nur noch mit dem Bus fährt.
fleisch muss so teuer sein, dass man nur noch sonntags einen Braten isst.
Anders geht es nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Absolut dafür und es muss von oben kommen, denn der einzelne ist schwach.

Gleichzeitig muss das System Bahn aber auch verbessert werden. Die Verbindung nach Spanien war gut, die Buchung war eine reine Tortur.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Absolut dafür und es muss von oben kommen, denn der einzelne ist schwach.
> 
> Gleichzeitig muss das System Bahn aber auch verbessert werden. Die Verbindung nach Spanien war gut, die Buchung war eine reine Tortur.



Du musst alles ändern.
Kostenloser Nahverkehr. Einfach in den Zug oder Bus setzen und fahren.
Dann muss man endlich die Landwirtschaftlichen Betriebe fördern, die nachhaltig arbeiten. Aktuell schüttet die EU ja das Geld für die aus, die groß sind, also viele Tiere haben. 
Meiner Meinung nach der völlig falsche Weg.
Ebenso wird man keine 60 Millionen Autos von Verbrenner auf Batterie umstellen können. Soviel Lithium kann man nicht fördern. 
Man braucht also unterschiedliche Antriebssysteme. Wo es geht, muss der Strom über Leitungen bereit gestellt werden. Das sollte bei der Bahn kein Problem sein.
Busse und LKw könnten mit Brennstoffzelle fahren. 
Möglichkeiten gibt es, man muss sie aber auch mal nach vorne bringen. passiert nur nicht.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber Headcrash ganz ehrlich, Pessimismus macht die Sache nicht besser. Damit überzeugst du niemanden etwas zu tun.


Ich hatte Argumente genannt.

Z.B. auftauende Permafrostböden. Vielleicht ist dir gar nicht richtig bewußt was das bedeutet. Und du unterschätzt die Gefahr.

Weltweit erwaermen sich die Permafrostboeden  | BR24

Arktischer Permafrost taut viel schneller als gedacht - derStandard.de

Luisa Neubauer: Wir haben vor 6 Wochen einen Kipppunkt im Klimasystem erreicht! Der Permafrost und das Methan ist gekippt! - Science Skeptical Blog


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nein kostenlos nicht, eher eine Art GEZ für den Nahverkehr.
Und wo wir Autos brauchen müssen wir dafür sorgen, dass sie wirklich nur noch so groß sind wie wirklich notwendig.

Das witzige ist mMn. dass alles was wir hier grad überlegen auch ohne Klimaerwärmung eine sehr gute Idee wäre und wir auch ohne Klimaerwärmung Probleme mit unserem Lebensstil bekommen würden.

Btw
Headcrash sorry, wenn du das persönlich genommen hast. So war es definitiv nicht gemeint.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und du unterschätzt die Gefahr.


Das ist nicht unser Problem, es ist das unserer Kinder und Enkel. Darum macht auch keiner was.



Threshold schrieb:


> Kostenloser Nahverkehr....


Warum, sollen die Menschen noch mehr fahren? Es gibt Fahrräder.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Genau und zwingen bedeutet immer verbieten und teuer machen. Daher braucht es auch eine CO2 Steuer.
> Fliegen muss so teuer werden, dass man nur noch mit dem Zug fährt.
> Autofahren muss so teuer werden, dass man nur noch mit dem Bus fährt.
> fleisch muss so teuer sein, dass man nur noch sonntags einen Braten isst.
> Anders geht es nicht.



Geht los, bisher scheitern wir schon dran, Bauern einen angemessenen Preis für einen Liter Milch zu zahlen. Dazu kommt, dass das Kapital bekanntlich ungleich verteilt ist, die oberen 10.000 werden NICHTS an ihren Gewohnheiten ändern. Der witzigste Punkt, denen wird das Geld auch nie ausgehen, vorher haben wir längst unseren Löffel abgegeben.

Innerhalb des Kapitalismus gibt es keinen Weg die Erde zu schützen, egal an welcher Schraube man da dreht. Da es im Endstadium immer auf Super-Reiche und bettelarme hinausläuft, ist es mMn. schon leicht masochistisch vorzuschlagen man möge Alles über den Preis regulieren. Wer nicht zu den oberen 10.000 gehört, wird nicht nur sehr sparsam leben, sondern auch sehr eingeschränkt. Während die Oberen 10.000 ihr Vermögen weiter vermehren und ihr Leben mit allen Vorzügen weiter genießt.

Das kapitalistische System macht den Planeten kaputt und nachdem der Mensch sich diesem System unterworfen hat, braucht er auch nicht mehr über Mäßigung nachzudenken. Solche Begriffe existieren nämlich nicht im Kapitalismus.

Daher bin ich voll auf der Seite von Headcrash und sehe schwarz.

Ist ja nichts, womit man sich täglich aufs Neue befassen muss, Thema abgehakt. Weiter im Trott, anders können wir ja nicht. Bleibt am Ende nur sich eine schöne Zeit zu machen und froh zu sein, nicht in Bangladesch das Licht der Welt erblickt zu haben. 


Ui, der is auch noch schön.

Der Postillon: Neues Riesen-Kreuzfahrtschiff ermoeglicht Besuch von 10 Mittelmeer-Haefen, ohne abzulegen


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

10.000 Leute in Saus und Braus machen nichts aus. Im sozialen vielleicht, beim Klima eher weniger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> ... Innerhalb des Kapitalismus gibt es keinen Weg die Erde zu schützen ...


Gesetze?

In allen Bereichen gibt es regelnde Gesetze, um Umweltverschmutzungen zu reglementieren.
 Wo ist das Problem, CO2 und Methan dazu zu nehmen? Man muss es nur machen. FCKW 
Verbot ging sogar global. Es liegt nicht am System, es liegt einzig an beknackten egoistischen
Menschen, die heute Wohlstand auf Kosten der nächsten Generation haben wollen.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> 10.000 Leute in Saus und Braus machen nichts aus. Im sozialen vielleicht, beim Klima eher weniger.



Stimmt, die  Vorstände von Microsoft, Amazon, BP, Coca Cola oder Nestlé sind ja bekanntlich Menschenfreunde. Nie, würden da Entscheidungen zum Nachteil Vieler getroffen.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gesetze?
> 
> In allen Bereichen gibt es regelnde Gesetze, um Umweltverschmutzungen zu reglementieren.
> Wo ist das Problem, CO2 und Methan dazu zu nehmen? Man muss es nur machen ...



So wie Gesetze über Steuern, Abgase oder Gleichberechtigung ? 
Weil das so gut klappt?
Was passiert, wenn ich mich nicht dran halt?
Werd ich gehängt? Des Landes verwiesen? Oder darf ich Strafe zahlen? Also das übliche, "shut up and take my money" ?

Und das ist der Punkt, es wird am Ende mit Geld entschieden, wie es mit dieser Welt weiter geht, obwohl Geld nichts kann und niemandem nützt außer sich selbst. 

Darum drehen wir uns auch immer wieder im Kreis und finden den Weg nicht rechtzeitig aus diesem System.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das und genau das muss getan werden und wer es nicht versteht muss halt gezwungen werden. Es ist eben keine Entscheidung die man der Mehrheit überlassen darf.



Das Problem an dieser Sache ist folgendes. Zwingst du zu vielen Menschen etwas auf, mag es noch so nachvollziehbare Gründe haben, was diese Menschen aber nicht verstehen oder verstehen wollen, wirst du scheitern. 

Du kannst den Preis von Benzin auf 10€/Liter erhöhen, dann werden einige aber mächtig rappeln. 

Es geht nur im kollektiv. Man muss nicht 100% der Menschen erreichen, aber die Mehrheit muss den Klimaschutz schon tragen. 

Wir leben in einem System, was auf dem Verbrauch von CO2 fußt. Das kannst du, auch wenn man es eigentlich müsste, nicht von jetzt auf gleich ändern. Bei Phoenix lief vor kurzer Zeit wieder "Wir müssen reden" - Thema Klimaschutz. Da wurde unsere Gesellschaft gut dargestellt. Auf der einen Seite die junge Generation und auf der anderen Seite die alte. Da auf einen Nenner zu kommen, ist nicht leicht und zwar beim "wie" nicht beim "ob".


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@shorty
Selbst in Saus und Braus leben und Entscheidungen für andere treffen sind ja wieder andere Sachen 

@seefe
Ich weiß es ja, aber ich sehe keine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@ Seefe: Kannste abkürzen, wir leben in einem System mit unendlichem Wachstum auf einem Planeten mit endlichen Ressourcen. 

Innerhalb dieses Systems gibt es keine Variante den Planeten zu verschonen, sonst bliebe das System stehen. Das ist doch nicht schwer nachzuvollziehen. Der Planet ist die Beute des Kapitalismus und die wird nun so lange zerlegt bis es nichts mehr zu zerlegen gibt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> @shorty
> Selbst in Saus und Braus leben und Entscheidungen für andere treffen sind ja wieder andere Sachen



Sehe ich nicht so, die oberen 10.000 werden entsprechende Firmenmultis sein, welche während sie in Saus und Braus leben, das Leben von Millionen beeinflussen oder bestimmen. Einfluss auf die Politik ist bereits heute deutlich sichtbar. Ich wüßte nicht wieso ich da unterscheiden sollte, zwischen "in Saus und Braus leben" und Entscheidungen für andere zu fällen, wenn es nachher auf denselben Personenkreis zu trifft.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Genau und zwingen bedeutet immer verbieten und teuer machen. Daher braucht es auch eine CO2 Steuer.
> Fliegen muss so teuer werden, dass man nur noch mit dem Zug fährt.
> Autofahren muss so teuer werden, dass man nur noch mit dem Bus fährt.
> fleisch muss so teuer sein, dass man nur noch sonntags einen Braten isst.
> Anders geht es nicht.



Bevor wir an die Endverbraucher gehen, dürfen aber gerne auch die Konzerne ran. Wenn 25 Großkonzerne, und da reden wir nur zum kleinsten Teil von solchen, die in relevantem Ausmaße Produkte für den Endverbraucher herstellen, allein 50% des globalen CO2-Ausstoßes verursachen (und insgesamt 100 Konzerne 75%), dann ist für mich relativ klar, dass genau dort mit politischen Lösungen angesetzt werden muss. Nicht bei der Familie mit prekärer Einkommenssituation, die aufgrund Geldmangels durch ihren Konsum ohnehin nur einen unterdurchschnittlichen ökologischen Fußabdruck hat und nach jahrelangem Sparen nun einmal in Urlaub fliegen will.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die trifft es aber am Ende doch, wenn wir jetzt gegen Airlines, Ölfirmen und Autohersteller ziehen.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die trifft es aber am Ende doch, wenn wir jetzt gegen Airlines, Ölfirmen und Autohersteller ziehen.



Naja, nur wenn man glaubt die Firmen blieben unverändert so erhalten. Das Ölmultis auf begrenztem Wohlstand sitzen ist dir aber bewusst? Und dass die beiden Anderen wie Autohersteller oder Airlines diesen Umstand berücksichtigen?

Anderen ist es das und darum finden in den Bereichen Entwicklungen statt. Siehe Brennstoffzelle oder Solarbetriebene Flugzeuge. Dauert eben, die verlorene Entwicklungszeit bei Verbrennungsmotoren in den anderen Bereichen aufzuholen.

China errichtet 300 neue Kohlekraftwerke auf der ganzen Welt – EIKE – Europaeisches Institut fuer Klima & Energie

Der Kahn säuft längst ab und wir überlegen noch, ob wir lieber nach Süden oder Norden fahren würden. In Wahrheit kam der Kahn nicht einen Meter vom Fleck aber mit dem starken Wind, hatte man bei geschlossenen Augen das Gefühl auf See zu sein. 

Das ist meine Prognose.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wir brauchen hier eigentlich gar nicht weiter diskutieren,

der Ofen ist aus in 100 Jahren. 

So zögerlich, wie wir handeln,

besteht da überhaupt keine Chance mehr, dass das erklärte Klimaziel von 1,5 Grad überhaupt 

irgendwie einzuhalten wäre.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen hier eigentlich gar nicht weiter diskutieren,
> 
> der Ofen ist aus in 100 Jahren.
> 
> ...



Die Spinner in Politik und Wirtschaft können vieleicht froh sein wenn sie bis 2100 ein Klimaziel von 3 bis 4 Grad schaffen, sofern sie es irgendwann schaffen sollten zu bemerken das Klimaerwärmung und Klimaänderung auch vor Menschen mit Geld nicht halt machen wird, weil dem Klimawandel Geld völlig am "Arsch" vorbei geht. 

Aber vermutlich geht der Klimawandel auch unserem Geldadel am Arsch vorbei und lieber hockt man dann 2100 noch bei "angenehmen" 50 Grad Außentemperatur mit Klimaanlage permanent drinnen und erfreut sich seiner Multimillionen und Millarden, als das man das verfickte wertlose Papiergeld über den Jordan schickt und dafür sorgt das man seine Tage noch in einer halbwegs lebenswerten Welt verbringen kann.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber vermutlich geht der Klimawandel auch unserem Geldadel am Arsch vorbei und lieber hockt man dann 2100 noch bei "angenehmen" 50 Grad Außentemperatur mit Klimaanlage permanent drinnen und erfreut sich seiner Multimillionen und Millarden, als das man das verfickte wertlose Papiergeld über den Jordan schickt und dafür sorgt das man seine Tage noch in einer halbwegs lebenswerten Welt verbringen kann.


Und verteidigen ihre letzten Bastionen mit Privatarmeen gegen die heranstürmende Massen.

Ok, könnte aus einen Endzeitfilm sein.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen hier eigentlich gar nicht weiter diskutieren,
> 
> der Ofen ist aus in 100 Jahren.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub auch, global gesehen ist die Kacke ganz schön am Dampfen und selbst hängen wir auch noch an Kohlekraftwerken. 

Während dessen schließen einige stark bevölkerte Nationen auf und wollen noch was vom Kuchen, denn ohne $$ nix los.

Wenn dann alle mal eine Runde mit dem Auto gefahren sind, macht der Letzte einfach das Licht aus und gut.

Reicht allein dieses Gedankenexperiment mitzumachen. 
Wer den Lesch nicht reden hören mag spart sich den Klick einfach.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Du kannst den Preis von Benzin auf 10€/Liter erhöhen, dann werden einige aber mächtig rappeln. .


Wo ist das Problem mit 10,-€ Spritpreis? Dann werden 2l Autos gekauft und es ist kostenneutral gegenüber dem 10l Benzinschlucker. Das ist gar kein problem


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ach ja ich denke grade an meinen Bekanntenkreis den ich überreden wollte kleine Autos zu kaufen.
Nein im SUV sitzt man so schön hoch.

Aber auch mein eigener CO2 Fußabdruck ist nicht perfekt. Meine Reisen die ich zum Spaß und pendeln mache, mach ich alle per Bahn.
Aber wenn man die Frau fürs Leben in Amerika findet, tja dann hat man halt ein paar Flüge bis einer von beiden umsiedelt.


----------



## Seeefe (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem mit 10,-€ Spritpreis? Dann werden 2l Autos gekauft und es ist kostenneutral gegenüber dem 10l Benzinschlucker. Das ist gar kein problem



Für dich vielleicht nicht. Man erinnere an dieser Stelle aber mal an die Gelbwesten. 

Du musst die Masse mitnehmen. Das wird aber nicht funktionieren, wenn du nur an einer Stellschraube drehst und dann noch zu stark. Irgendwann steigen die Leute einem dann aufs Dach.

Die 10€ waren jetzt ja nur beispielhaft.


----------



## Krautmausch (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wenn 25 Großkonzerne, und da reden wir nur zum kleinsten Teil von solchen, die in relevantem Ausmaße Produkte für den Endverbraucher herstellen [...]



Konzerne stellen keine Produkte her, um sie sich gegenseitig im Kreis zu verkaufen oder sie in den Abfluss zu gießen. Alles, was produziert wird, landet irgendwann in Marktprodukten, oder indirekt in Maschinen oder Prozessen, in denen Marktprodukte hergestellt werden. Wenn wir etwas nicht verbrauchen würden oder etwas nicht zur Herstellung unserer Verbrauchswaren nötig wäre, würde es auch nicht hergestellt werden. Der Verbrauchermarkt ist der Antrieb jeglicher Industrie und Rohstoffförderung. Rausreden von wegen "Warum produziert die Industrie Ammoniak, ich trink doch gar keins" gibt's nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Konzerne stellen keine Produkte her, um sie sich gegenseitig im Kreis zu verkaufen oder sie in den Abfluss zu gießen. Alles, was produziert wird, landet irgendwann in Marktprodukten, oder indirekt in Maschinen oder Prozessen, in denen Marktprodukte hergestellt werden. Wenn wir etwas nicht verbrauchen würden oder etwas nicht zur Herstellung unserer Verbrauchswaren nötig wäre, würde es auch nicht hergestellt werden. Der Verbrauchermarkt ist der Antrieb jeglicher Industrie und Rohstoffförderung. Rausreden von wegen "Warum produziert die Industrie Ammoniak, ich trink doch gar keins" gibt's nicht.



Natürlich hast du in sofern Recht, dass sich "der private Endverbraucher" nicht völlig aus der Verantwortung stehlen kann. Auf jeden Fall sollten wir alle unsere individuellen Verhaltensweisen auf den Prüfstand stellen und ggf. ändern. Aber es wäre zu billig, die gesamte - oder meiner Meinung nach auch die hauptsächliche - Verantwortung dort abzuladen. Denn: die Macht der Konsumenten ist beschränkt. Durch die massive Monopolisierung großer Wirtschaftsbereiche. Durch die eigene sozioökonomische Lage ("Bio" ist noch immer teuer). Und durch die oft genug für den privaten Endverbraucher eben nur sehr sehr indirekte, abstrakte Marktvermitteltheit. 
Nur als eines von vielen möglichen  Beispielen: die Zementproduktion ist schätzungsweise für 8% des globalen CO²-Ausstoßes verantwortlich. Der Anteil der privaten Häuslebauer daran dürfte im Bereich der Messungenauigkeit liegen. Soll in Zeiten von Wohnungsknappheit nun der Endverbraucher sagen "Nö, da ziehe ich nicht ein, das ist aus Zement gebaut?". Oder: "Liebe Wohnungsgesellschaft, so lange ihr mit diesem und jenem Bauunternehmen zusammenarbeitet, das primär Zement und noch in viel zu geringem Umfange klimafreundlichere Zement-Alternativen verwendet, werde ich nicht Kunde Ihres Unternehmens werden. MfG - ". Oder: "Liebes ÖPNV-Unternehmen, so lange die von Ihnen noch immer überwiegend genutzten Verbrennungsmotorbusse auf zementbasierten Straßen fahren, kommt für mich ich aus Klimaschutzgründen leider keine Nutzung Ihres Angebotes in Frage"?
Ein anderes Beispiel: obwohl die Nachfrage nach Fleischprodukten aus Massentierhaltung in Deutschland in den letzten Jahren zurückgegangen ist, wachsen die "Produktionsmengen" weiter. Warum? Weil andere Märkte weiter wachsen. Und weil es aufgrund von Skaleneffekten in der Produktion mitunter profitabler ist, steigende Mengen mit gleichzeitig sinkenden Stückkosten zu produzieren und im Zweifelsfall einen Teil wegzuschmeissen, als die Produktionsmenge zu drosseln. 
Wäre es nicht viel einfacher, wenn der Verbraucher schlichtweg aufgrund gesetzlicher Regelungen davon ausgehen könnte, dass das von ihm konsumierte Produkt/die Dienstleistung sich an klimafreundliche Standards hält, statt selbst recherchieren zu müssen, wer wo und wann in der Produktionskette bei der Veredelung irgendeines Halbzeugs besonders klimaschädliche Methoden einsetzt? Und dabei neben wertvollem Geld (Adi hatte es schon richtig angemerkt, natürlich werden die Kosten für Steuern oder eine evtl. kostenintensivere aber dafür klimafreundlichere Produktion letztlich an die Endverbraucher durchgereicht) auch noch wertvolle Zeit zu investieren?
Warum in einer Situation, in der es auf rasche Veränderung ankommt, auf mirakulöse Bewusstseins- und daraus evtl. (! - Einschränkungen s.o.) resultierend - sowie Verhaltensänderungen bei bis zu 7 Mrd. Konsumenten setzen, statt ganz pragmatisch weiter am Anfang der Verwertungskette anzusetzen?


----------



## Adi1 (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Reicht allein dieses Gedankenexperiment mitzumachen.
> Wer den Lesch nicht reden hören mag spart sich den Klick einfach.



Ich mag den Lesch schon,

solche fähigen Köpfe (od. dgl.) müssten eigentlich den Umweltministerposten besetzen. 

Von der Realität reden wir jetzt mal nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Für dich vielleicht nicht.


Nochmal:
Ob mein Auto 10l verschwendet und der Sprit für 2,-€ verschenkt wird oder ob nein Auto 2l braucht und der Sprit 10,-€ kostet macht welchen Unterschied?

Sparsame Auto gibt es sofort, wenn sie gekauft werden. Noch wird ein 2t panzee nach dem anderen vorstellt


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Noch wird ein 2t panzee nach dem anderen vorstellt



Nicht nur das. Die Autos haben immer mehr Leistung. 500 PS im Topmodell ist ja heute untermotorisiert.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na nen Trabi war auch nicht sparsam


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Na nen Trabi war auch nicht sparsam



Darum geht es ja nicht. Wieso müssen die Autos immer leistungsstärker werden? Und wieso scheint es nach oben keine Grenze zu geben?


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso müssen die Autos immer leistungsstärker werden? Und wieso scheint es nach oben keine Grenze zu geben?


Weil die Menschen die es sich leisten können gerne einen "Dicken" machen.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja nicht. Wieso müssen die Autos immer leistungsstärker werden? Und wieso scheint es nach oben keine Grenze zu geben?


Sag das nicht mir, ich kaufe gar kein Auto bis ich es wirklich brauche und dann auch nur so groß wie nötig.


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja nicht. Wieso müssen die Autos immer leistungsstärker werden? Und wieso scheint es nach oben keine Grenze zu geben?



Trifft ja auch für viele E oder Hybrid zu.
Leistungen jenseits von 300-400 PS, Beschleunigung wie ein Ferrari konterkariert die Sache mit dem Umweltschutz ein wenig.
Die Primärenergie für den Strom muss ja auch irgendwoher kommen (im Zweifel aus der Steckdose).

Aber es stimmt schon, quasi "Standard" ist heutzutage ein Diesel mit 150, 160 oder 190 PS (VW-Konzern), will man einen kleineren Motor (115 PS) zahlt man zum beispiel bei DW drauf - irgendwo crazy...


----------



## Seeefe (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Ob mein Auto 10l verschwendet und der Sprit für 2,-€ verschenkt wird oder ob nein Auto 2l braucht und der Sprit 10,-€ kostet macht welchen Unterschied?
> 
> Sparsame Auto gibt es sofort, wenn sie gekauft werden. Noch wird ein 2t panzee nach dem anderen vorstellt



Bin ich bei dir.

Wenn jeder sofort auf ein 2L Auto umsteigen kann, der eins braucht, gibt es da kein Problem. Nur ist das Wunschdenken. Den Preis könntest du von heute auf morgen auf 10€ festsetzen, es könnten aber nicht von heute auf morgen alle ein 2L Auto fahren. 

Es ging mir ja nur darum, dass man den Bogen nicht überspannen darf. Natürlich wäre es schön, gäbe es beim Klimaschutz kein Limit. Aber das entspricht nicht der Realität. Die Realität ist, dass wir in unserer Gesellschaft verschiedene Ansichten haben, wie der Klimaschutz auszusehen hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Seeefe schrieb:


> ... Es ging mir ja nur darum, dass man den Bogen nicht überspannen darf. ....


Die Menschen haben den Bogen mit ihrem Ausstoß an CO2 und Methan, den Rodungen und dem Massenmord an Tier längt überspannt. Wer soll sich ändern und anpassen? Der Mensch oder die Erde?

Noch einmal, schon 1973 nach der Ölkrise entwickelte VW ein Vierliterfahrzeug in der Klasse zwischen Golf und Passat. Warum kam es nicht auf den Markt? Weil niemanden der Spritverbrauch interessiert. Dagegen hilft nur eine massive Besteuerung. Sollte man jetzt festlegen für die nächsten zwanzig Jahre.

Verbot für Produktion von Verbrenner ab 2040, Steuern jedes Jahr um 30 Cent erhöhen. Dann hat jeder Planungssicherheit.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Mensch oder die Erde?


Die Erde braucht den Menschen nicht, aber der Mensch die Erde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Erde braucht den Menschen nicht, aber der Mensch die Erde.


Gute Frage. Die Erde braucht den Menschen, um das Leben mittels unserer Technik in der Galaxie zu verbreiten.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Die Erde braucht den Menschen, um das Leben mittels unserer Technik in der Galaxie zu verbreiten.


Ok, vielleicht ist das ja unsere "Bestimmung".


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Die Erde braucht den Menschen, um das Leben mittels unserer Technik in der Galaxie zu verbreiten.



Ich bin mehr als überzeugt davon, dass "andere" dies schon längst bewerkstelligen, dazu braucht es uns nicht wirklich...


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Dann brauchen wir auf der Erde keine anderen Kulturen kennenlernen, wir haben unsere ja schon verteilt.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das hat doch mit Kultur aufzwingen nichts zu tun, sondern mit überleben sichern.

Die Erhaltung der Art (en). Ein Grundprinzip der Biologie.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das hat doch mit Kultur aufzwingen nichts zu tun, sondern mit überleben sichern.
> 
> Die Erhaltung der Art (en). Ein Grundprinzip der Biologie.



Wenn du in Bezug auf Kulturen mit biologischen Prinzipien argumentierst, bist du ganz schnell bei Sozialdarwinismus und Chauvinismus. Obacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hier ein paar Zahlen:

Warum ein CO2-Preis gerecht und notwendig ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum ein CO2-Preis gerecht und notwendig ist >> KlimaLounge >> SciLogs - Wissenschaftsblogs

Ich halte die Summe für mehr als sinnvoll.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wenn du in Bezug auf Kulturen mit biologischen Prinzipien argumentierst, bist du ganz schnell bei Sozialdarwinismus und Chauvinismus. Obacht.


Ich hatte gar keine  Kulturen zuerst genannt. Das waren andere hier im Thread.

Mir ging es um die Arten. Und das überleben der Arten.

Und ich meinte damit, dass jedes Lebewesen seiner Art, als "Hauptaufgabe" hat, an den Fortbestand seiner Art mitzuwirken und dafür zu sorgen.
Z.B. durch Fortpflanzung.
Als Mensch auch, um sich vielleicht Gedanken darüber zu machen, wie man das überleben seiner Art zukünftig sichern kann.

Edit: Und ursprünglich ,meinte ich mit meiner Aussage, dass die Erde den Menschen nicht braucht... wenn unsere Art nicht existieren würde oder nie existiert hätte, dann würde auch alle anderen Arten ohne uns existieren. Wohl sogar noch mehr, weil wir ja schon einige ausgerottet haben.
Und die Natur/Umwelt wäre auch nicht so verschmutzt.

Der Mensch hat großen Nutzen von der Erde. Aber welchen Nutzen hat die Erde von uns Menschen?


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das hat doch mit Kultur aufzwingen nichts zu tun, sondern mit überleben sichern.
> 
> Die Erhaltung der Art (en). Ein Grundprinzip der Biologie.



Ich sprach im Kontext von "anderen" von ETs.

Unsere Art, sprich die Menschheit zu sichern, wird in erster Linie davon abhängen, in wie weit wir es schaffen, unseren eigenen Planeten als Habitat zu erhalten.

Wenn dann irgendwann es tatsächlich möglich sein sollte, fremde Welten  zu besiedeln, werden sich die Nachkommen dieser Siedler recht schnell - mitunter in wenigen Generationen- an den entsprechenden Planeten anpassen.
In wie weit dann man hier immer noch von einer einheitlichen Art sprechen kann, sei dahingestellt - letztlich irrelevant.
Verteilt werden dann die uns bekannten Lebensformen der Säugetiere.


----------



## Krautmausch (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Zahlen:
> 
> Warum ein CO2-Preis gerecht und notwendig ist
> 
> ...



Für mich wirkt die Summe, als wäre sie gerade so hoch genug, um etwas mehr Geld einzutreiben, ohne die Menschen in nennenswertem Maße zu Verhaltensänderungen zu bewegen.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich sprach im Kontext von "anderen" von ETs.


Ok, ich meinte auch noch diese Aussage von Sparanus 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann brauchen wir auf der Erde keine anderen Kulturen kennenlernen, wir haben unsere ja schon verteilt.



Das hat sich nach "anderen Kulturen aufzwingen" angehört. Dann hatte ich das wohl falsch verstanden. Sorry.


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Sehe ich ähnlich wie Krautmatsch,

auf Benzin nur 28 Cent bewegt gar nix und 21 € auf innerdeutsche Flüge noch weniger.
Gerade letzterer Punkt wird kaum einen der vielen täglichen Geschäftsreisenden davon abhalten den Flieger zu nehmen und nun die Bahn zu benutzen.

Bei der Heizung muss man dann allerdings wieder auf die Sozialverträglichkeit aufpassen.
Letztlich kam ein Bericht, dass grob 50% aller Rentner in D. 900 € oder weniger Rente beziehen, für die ist eine Kostensteigerung von fast 200 € im Jahr eine große Hausnummer...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Für mich wirkt die Summe, als wäre sie gerade so hoch genug, um etwas mehr Geld einzutreiben, ohne die Menschen in nennenswertem Maße zu Verhaltensänderungen zu bewegen.


Naja, wenn ein 17,-€ Flug nach Malle 100,-€ Steuern oben drauf bekommt, dann hält es zum einen Menschen vom Fliegen ab und zum anderen gibt es Mittel, mit denen klimaschonende Techniken subventioniert werden können. Wenn als Ausgleich der EE Strom billiger wird, wäre das doch eine riesen Erfolg, wenn Wälder aufgeforstet  und Flüsse denaturiert würden


----------



## Krautmausch (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Malle ist aber auch die absolute Ausnahme mit Dumpingflugpreisen, und auch da kostet nur der allerbilligste Flug zur dümmsten Tageszeit nur mit Handgepäck 17€, ansonsten ist man schnell mal bei 75-100€ mit Gepäckaufgabe - pro Strecke - insgesamt also bei 150-200€ für Hin- und Rückflug. Da macht die Zusatzsteuer zumindest kein Vielfaches des Ticketpreises mehr aus.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ein 17,-€ Flug nach Malle 100,-€ Steuern oben drauf bekommt, dann hält es zum einen Menschen vom Fliegen ab und zum anderen gibt es Mittel, mit denen klimaschonende Techniken subventioniert werden können. Wenn als Ausgleich der EE Strom billiger wird, wäre das doch eine riesen Erfolg, wenn Wälder aufgeforstet  und Flüsse denaturiert würden



Tja, die kleine Mittelstandsfamilie mit 2 Kindern wird das garantiert vom Fliegen abhalten, da man schon 2 Jahre für den Urlaub nach Portugal gespart hat.
Der Unternehmensberater, der 3x die Woche fliegt, kümmert das nicht, denn der haut die Flugkosten auf die Beraterkosten drauf, die dann von dem Unternehmen an deren Kunden weiter gereicht werden.
Am Ende zahlst du dann die CO2 Steuern des Beraters.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, die kleine Mittelstandsfamilie mit 2 Kindern wird das garantiert vom Fliegen abhalten, da man schon 2 Jahre für den Urlaub nach Portugal gespart hat..


Ist das Fliegen der kleinen Familie für das Klima weniger schädlich als vom Großkopferten? Die kleine Familie mietet sich ein Tretboot im Urlaub, der böse Unternehmensberater eine 2000PS Motorjacht, ...

So ist das, wer viel Geld hat, verbrät auch viel Energie, egal bei was. Wir müssen die Warenströme hin zu CO2 armen Produkten lenken. Es ist doch toll, wenn der Unternehmensberater anstatt ein Motorboot zu mieten, weil der Sprit zu teuer ist, ein Segelboot nimmt und lieber einen Maßanzug mehr kauft, der einem Schneider zwei Wochen Arbeit verschafft.


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das hat sich nach "anderen Kulturen aufzwingen" angehört. Dann hatte ich das wohl falsch verstanden. Sorry.


Nein war schon so gemeint, aber nicht für die Zukunft sondern mit Referenz auf die Vergangenheit der Kolonialzeit.


----------



## Seeefe (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Menschen haben den Bogen mit ihrem Ausstoß an CO2 und Methan, den Rodungen und dem Massenmord an Tier längt überspannt. Wer soll sich ändern und anpassen? Der Mensch oder die Erde?
> 
> Noch einmal, schon 1973 nach der Ölkrise entwickelte VW ein Vierliterfahrzeug in der Klasse zwischen Golf und Passat. Warum kam es nicht auf den Markt? Weil niemanden der Spritverbrauch interessiert. Dagegen hilft nur eine massive Besteuerung. Sollte man jetzt festlegen für die nächsten zwanzig Jahre.
> 
> Verbot für Produktion von Verbrenner ab 2040, Steuern jedes Jahr um 30 Cent erhöhen. Dann hat jeder Planungssicherheit.



Das ist schon klar....ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Gesellschaft diese Änderungen auch mittragen muss. Bei jedem einzelnen ist Klimaschutz am Ende nur ein Thema von vielen und da es die Leute, die jetzt gerade leben, nicht mehr so hart treffen wird, ist es nicht unbedingt auf Platz 1 der Liste. Das muss man im Blick haben.  

Widerspricht sich mit meiner Aussage aber ja auch nicht. Man muss eben das "Wie" beim Klimaschutz klären. Der Großteil der Gesellschaft muss die beschlossenen Ziele und Wege mittragen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Widerspricht sich mit meiner Aussage aber ja auch nicht.


Zuerst sollte man den menschen erklären, wie Ihre Kinder leben werden. Das würde vielen die Augen öffnen in ihrer persönlichen Priorisierung


----------



## Seeefe (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zuerst sollte man den menschen erklären, wie Ihre Kinder leben werden. Das würde vielen die Augen öffnen in ihrer persönlichen Priorisierung



Vielleicht. In D reden wir von 70 Millionen Erwachsenen. Was ist bei dieser Zahl viel? Das Problem ist, die gravierenden Veränderungen in D liegen noch (bezogen auf ein Menschenleben) in relativ weiter ferne, betreffen die Menschen bei uns noch nicht direkt. Der Mensch hat die Angewohnheit erst zu handeln, wenn er den Abgrund mit eigenen Augen sieht.


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Die Erde braucht den Menschen, um das Leben mittels unserer Technik in der Galaxie zu verbreiten.



Das Leben vlt. schon, aber nicht unsere Spezie.


----------



## Krautmausch (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Der Mensch hat die Angewohnheit erst zu handeln, wenn er den Abgrund mit eigenen Augen sieht.



Einer der Gründe, warum ich manchmal daran zweifle, dass wir den Klimawandel überhaupt stoppen können. Ich mein, ich würd's zwar gern erleben, aber
a) scheinen wir dafür viel zu kurzsichtig zu sein und regional zu denken, und Selbstbeschränkung eh wider unserer Natur zu sein
b) gibt es regelmäßig Vermutungen von wissenschaftlicher Seite, dass der menschliche Einfluss nur ein Faktor von mehreren ist
c) ist es in der Gesamtheit betrachtet vielleicht sogar weniger aufwendig, sich anzupassen. Überspitzt gesagt würde man einem Auto, das mit Bremsdefekt ins Rollen kommt, auch aus dem Weg springen, statt sich dagegen zu stemmen. Gerade wenn b) der Wahrheit entspricht, hätten wir gar nicht die Fähigkeit, irgendetwas aufzuhalten, vorallem langfristig auf einer Skala von Jahrhunderten oder Jahrtausenden, wo das Klima schon immer schwankte.

Ich sage nicht, dass wir aufgeben und weiter fahrlässig die Umwelt verschmutzen sollten, aber vielleicht sollten wir uns auch mal einen Plan B überlegen für den Fall, dass sich das Klima auch ohne uns verändert. Das 16. bis 18. Jahrhundert waren die kälteste Periode seit der letzten Eiszeit vor über 10.000 Jahren, irgendwann wäre es eh mal wieder wärmer geworden, und über die letzten hunderttausenden Jahre wich die Temperatur periodisch zwischen -12°C und +8°C vom Mittel ab. Dass die Temperatur in den letzten 150-200 Jahren so schnell gestiegen ist, ist sehr ungewöhnlich, aber weder das derzeitige +1°C, noch +2°C oder +3°C würden das Leben auf der Erde gefährden, es würde "nur" heftige Verwerfungen geben, die es zu vermeiden gilt, die aber ultimativ vielleicht unvermeidbar sind auf kurz oder lang. Und was dann?


----------



## blautemple (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ganz abgesehen vom Klimawandel sind die verfügbaren Ressourcen trotzdem begrenzt. Das heißt selbst wenn das Klima sich nicht verändern würde, wären wir früher oder später am Arsch wenn wir so weitermachen.
Der Klimawandel macht es halt nur noch schlimmer...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



blautemple schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen vom Klimawandel sind die verfügbaren Ressourcen trotzdem begrenzt. .


Aber es sind zu viele. Ich finde leider die Veröffentlichung nicht mehr. Es gab einmal den Fall, dass ein Meeresvulkan teile des Nordseeöles über 1000 Jahre eindampfte und das CO2 in den Sedimenten frei wurde. Das war in der Gesamtmenge merklich weniger, als wie in den letzten 300 Jahren freigesetzt haben. Die Klimareaktion war eindeutig und heftig.

Der Mensch wird alles an erreichbarem Öl und erreichbarer Kohle und Gas abbauen und verbrennen. Und dann wird es sehr warm. Das  die Ressourcen mit immer höherem Aufwand zu beschaffen sind, bedeutet leider nicht, dass die Mengen begrenzt sind. Man entdeckt in immer tieferen Schichten Öl und Kohle ist auch eine Menge da. Das darf keinesfalls alles genutzt werden.


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Zustimmung für den Punkt, dass wir Öl- und Gasgewinnung deutlichst reduzieren müssen.
Mit heutiger wirtschaftlicher Technologie würde das Zeugs noch gute 60, vielleicht 80 Jahre reichen.
Wenn man alles herauspressen würde, was die Natur so in den letzten 500 Mio. Jahren aus dem biologischen Abfall so erbrütet hat, gibt es vielleicht Faktor 3 dazu.

ABER:
1. Wir wissen heut noch nicht, ob wir irgendwann in der Zukunft das Zeugs für wichtigere Dinge als zum Auspuff herausblasen benötigt wird.
2. Wir wissen heute nicht, welchen geologischen Einfluss diese gewaltige Entnahme an Masse aus den Erdplatten bedeutet.
3. Wir wissen heute schon, dass wenn nur die wirtschaftlich erreichbaren Mengen abgebaut werden, die Belastung der Atmosphäre (nicht nur Wärme) so groß werden wird, 
dass biologisches Leben (auch der Mensch) kritischen Schaden nehmen wird.


----------



## Krautmausch (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Mensch wird alles an erreichbarem Öl und erreichbarer Kohle und Gas abbauen und verbrennen. Und dann wird es sehr warm.



Ich werde ein gewisses Grundvertrauen in den freien Markt und den menschlichen Überlebenswillen nicht los. Der Mensch wird sich nicht selbst beim Gegrilltwerden zugucken, wenn es so weit ist. Spätestens, wenn der Schaden des Klimawandels (überschwemmte Küstenstädte, landwirtschaftliche Einbußen, Völkerwanderungen) die Kosten von dessen Bekämpfung übersteigt, wird man umgehend nach Lösungen suchen. Gaswäscher, die CO2 und andere Gase aus der Atmosphäre absorbieren können, gibt es ja schon, es existiert nur noch kein wirtschaftlicher Nutzen dafür. Sobald der wirtschaftliche Nutzen da ist, weil es billiger ist, die Dinger zu bauen statt sie nicht zu bauen, werden sie auch gebaut werden. Oder eben irgendeine andere Technologie. Ich mach mir da keine Sorgen um den Menschen; der bugsiert sich zwar gern mal in die Kacke, aber findet auch stets wieder einen Weg hinaus.

Meine Sorge ist, wie es zu einem solchen Zeitpunkt, wenn selbst der Mensch zu drastischen, also unter normalen Umständen unwirtschaftlichen Maßnahmen greift, mit der Natur aussieht. Die kann sich ja wesentlich schlechter anpassen. Kann gut sein, dass bis dahin schon ganze Ökosysteme umkippen und aussterben. Auch da wird der Mensch irgendwann etwas tun, aber wahrscheinlich auch erst, wenn seine Lebensgrundlage bedroht ist; nicht wegen irgendwelcher Arten, die er nicht verspeist. So weit will ich's nicht kommen lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ich werde ein gewisses Grundvertrauen in den freien Markt und den menschlichen Überlebenswillen nicht los. Der Mensch wird sich nicht selbst beim Gegrilltwerden zugucken, wenn es so weit ist. Spätestens, wenn der Schaden des Klimawandels (überschwemmte Küstenstädte, landwirtschaftliche Einbußen, Völkerwanderungen) die Kosten von dessen Bekämpfung übersteigt, wird man umgehend nach Lösungen suchen.


Wir sind doch mittendrin, überall auf der Welt purzeln die Temperaturrekorde. Jeder einzelne sieht aber nur sich und seinen unbedeutenden Einfluss. Niemand wird selber verzichten.

Selbst wenn Europa die kompletten fossilen Energieträger verbieten würde und China mitzieht, würden die ölfördernden Länder ihre billige Energiequelle weiter nutzen. Wer sollte denn mit weltweiten Sanktionen Verschwender bestrafen? Solange sich die USA der Diskussion entziehen, wird es keine weltweiten Gesetze wie im Fall der FCKWs geben. 

Venezuela machte den Vorschlag, ein Fördergebiet nicht zu erschließen, wenn es dafür von der Weltgemeinschaft einen kleinen Ausgleich bekommen würde. Es gab großes Gelächter, also wurde das Ölfeld erschlossen.


----------



## Krautmausch (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir sind doch mittendrin [...]



Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir noch voll am Anfang stehen. In Sachen Klimawandel hat die metaphorische Schuhsohle noch nicht mal den Startblock verlassen. Bisher haben wir den metaphorischen Ofen nur vorgeheizt, die Pizza wurde noch gar nicht reingeschoben. Bisher ist abgesehen von ein paar Ziegenbauern in der Sahelzone ("war schon immer unwirtlich"), und ein paar Menschen, deren Häuser von Stürmen oder Waldbränden erwischt wurden ("gab's schon immer"), noch niemand existenziell vom Klimawandel bedroht. Wartet mal ab, bis die erste Millionenstadt im Wasser versinkt und die Landwirtschaft in ganzen Regionen zum Erliegen kommt, was dann in der Welt los ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir noch voll am Anfang stehen..


Es sind aktuell vor allem andere Dinge die wirken, Entwaldungen, Artenverschiedungen, etc. 

Klar ist es erst der Anfang, mittendrin bezeichnet nicht den Punkt, sondern die Geschwindigkeit
der Veränderungen. Aber ja, in den nächsten 1000 Jahren wird es massive Veränderungen geben,
die auftauenden Permafrostböden sind die größte, versinkende Küstenstreifen der zweite
beunruhigende Faktor, unbewohnbar werdende Alpentäler durch Bergstürze der in Europa direkt
spürbare Effekt. Schau alleine nur nach Spanien und wie trocken es wird. Schau auf die Versteppung
von Brandenburg, etc.


----------



## Krautmausch (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schau auf die Versteppung
> von Brandenburg



Zumindest machen die Wälder dort mittlerweile dem Namen alle Ehre. So trockenen Zunder wunscht man sich manchmal für's Lagerfeuer.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schau auf die Versteppung
> von Brandenburg, etc.


Schau dir weltweit die Trockengebiete und Wüsten an. Die wachsen immer weiter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Schau dir weltweit die Trockengebiete und Wüsten an. Die wachsen immer weiter.


Es gibt auch andere Entwicklung:

*Grüne Sahara durch Klimawandel*
Norddeutsche Forscher blicken in die Klimageschichte der größten  Wüste der Erde - schon wenig Feuchtigkeit kann Pflanzenwachstum  drastisch steigern
Welt der Physik: Gruene Sahara durch Klimawandel


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wir sind mittendrin.
Ohne Abbremsung der Erderwärmung sind 10 m Meeresspiegelanstieg mit +4° bis 2100 nicht unrealistisch.
Kann jeder selber mal schauen, Bremen und Hamburg gehen unter, ein größerer Teil Norddeutschlands wird unbewohnbar und Berlin wäre eine Küstenstadt:
Flood Maps

Selbst beim Klimaziel 2° wäre Hamburg in 30 Jahren schon weg... ^^

3° wie jetzt "vereinbart" ist eigentlich schon katastrophal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Selbst beim Klimaziel 2° wäre Hamburg in 30 Jahren schon weg... ^^


So schnell geht das nicht, es dauert länger  ....

*Eine neue Studie warnt nun: Bis ins Jahr 2100 könnte der Meeresspiegel um knapp 2,38 Meter steigen.*_
Demnach wird der Meeresspiegel mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von etwa  fünf Prozent um mehr als zwei Meter steigen, wenn die  Treibhausgasemissionen bis 2100 zu einer globalen Erwärmung von fünf  Grad Celsius führen. Das wäre nur dann der Fall, wenn es die  Weltgemeinschaft nicht schaffen würde, die derzeitigen Emissionen zu  senken._
Meeresspiegel koennte deutlich staerker als erwartet ansteigen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Dazu jetzt die Frage in die Runde. Schafft es die Weltgemeinschaft, die  CO2 Emissionen zu senken? Meine Prognose ist, sie werden weiter steigen  insbesondere Methanemissionen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ohne Abbremsung der Erderwärmung sind 10 m  Meeresspiegelanstieg mit +4° bis 2100 nicht unrealistisch..


Profitipp für die Altersversorgung:
Jetzt billige  Grundstücke in Dannenberg kaufen. Das liegt nur 6m über  NN und die Hänge werden in 100 Jahren begehrte Küstengrundstücke werden.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt auch andere Entwicklung:
> 
> *Grüne Sahara durch Klimawandel*
> Norddeutsche Forscher blicken in die Klimageschichte der größten  Wüste der Erde - schon wenig Feuchtigkeit kann Pflanzenwachstum  drastisch steigern
> Welt der Physik: Gruene Sahara durch Klimawandel


Hmm, interessant.
Bisher hatte ich immer gegenteiliges gehört.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ich werde ein gewisses Grundvertrauen in den freien Markt und den menschlichen Überlebenswillen nicht los. Der Mensch wird sich nicht selbst beim Gegrilltwerden zugucken, wenn es so weit ist.



Klar wird er, denn es geht immer nur um den schnellen Profit. Heute mehr denn je.



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir noch voll am Anfang stehen. In Sachen Klimawandel hat die metaphorische Schuhsohle noch nicht mal den Startblock verlassen. Bisher haben wir den metaphorischen Ofen nur vorgeheizt, die Pizza wurde noch gar nicht reingeschoben. Bisher ist abgesehen von ein paar Ziegenbauern in der Sahelzone ("war schon immer unwirtlich"), und ein paar Menschen, deren Häuser von Stürmen oder Waldbränden erwischt wurden ("gab's schon immer"), noch niemand existenziell vom Klimawandel bedroht. Wartet mal ab, bis die erste Millionenstadt im Wasser versinkt und die Landwirtschaft in ganzen Regionen zum Erliegen kommt, was dann in der Welt los ist.



Wir sind mittendrin. Das scheint auch keiner wirklich zu begreifen. Es geht ja inzwischen nicht mehr den Temperaturanstieg zu reduzieren -- was dringend notwendig wäre -- sondern nur noch darum, dass die Temperatur weniger stark steigt.
Jeder weiß also, dass der Klimawandel nicht mehr aufzuhalten ist. Und trotzdem interessiert sich die Wirtschaft dafür nicht. Es geht nur um Knete.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hmm, interessant.
> Bisher hatte ich immer gegenteiliges gehört.


Wir verstehen noch ganz viel nicht, Ich postuliere ein oszilierendes selbststabilisierendes System aus Amazonas und Sahara:

Wird es kälter, wird die Sahara begrünt, der Amazonas bekommt weniger Staub und verliert massiv an Biomasse. Dadurch steigt der CO2 Gehalt und es wird wieder wärmer, das ganze dauert aber lange. Das könnte einer der Mechanismen sein, die unser Klima in den letzten 10 Millionen Jahren relativ stabil gehalten haben. Relativ, weil selbst Eiszeiten mit 1km Eisdicke oberhalb von Hannover nur minimal erniedrigte Temperaturen benötigen. Wurde es wärmer, wurde die Sahare zur Wüste, düngte dann den Amazonas und die blühende Vegetation hat CO2 gebunden. 
OEkosysteme: Saharastaub duengt Amazonasregenwald reichhaltig - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

Aber genau das Durchbrechen  wir gerade. Wir machen die Sahara gerade grüner mit noch höheren Temperaturen und holzen den Amazonasregenwald parallel ab. Das wird sich böse rächen. Wir zerstören unsere   selbststabilisierenden Systeme der Biosphäre an vielen Stellen, vor allem, weil wir mit den hohen CO2-Werten die Algenzusammensetzung im Meer beeinflussen, die das Klima ebenso stabilisierten.

_"... Einige Spezies von Meeresalgen bauen in Zellen zur Regelung des osmotischen Drucks und als Kühlmittel Dimethylsulfoniopropionate (DMSP) ein. Sterben die Algen ab oder werden sie von Zooplankton gefressen, wird Dimethylsulfid (DMS) abgespalten, das zu einem Teil in die Atmosphäre ausgast. DMS bildet dort auf photochemischem Wege Sulfat  und  Methansulfonsäure  (MSA), die  beide  Partikel bilden. ..."_
http://www.mpimet.mpg.de/fileadmin/atmosphaere/acc/Physik_Aerosole.pdf

...


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> *Grüne Sahara durch Klimawandel*
> Norddeutsche Forscher blicken in die Klimageschichte der größten  Wüste der Erde - schon wenig Feuchtigkeit kann Pflanzenwachstum  drastisch steigern
> Welt der Physik: Gruene Sahara durch Klimawandel



Hast du das auch mal genauer gelesen?

Sicherlich, hat die Änderung der Neigung der Erdachse Auswirkungen auf jede Region.

Betrachte aber mal den Zeitraum. 

Klimazonen verschieben sich usw.,

nur wenn das so weitergeht, wird nicht auf einmal in 100 Jahren die Sahara zum Dschungel werden,

da fehlen halt die Nährstoffe, damit Pflanzen dort überhaupt erstmal Fuß fassen können. 

Solch eine Anpassung dauert ewig.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na ja, Zeit ist für die Erde kein Problem.
Immerhin gab es eine große Veränderungen, die dafür sorgte, dass eine gewisse Primatenart von den Bäumen geklettert ist und sich in einer Savanne wieder fand. 
Jetzt stelle man sich vor, diese geologische Veränderung hätte es nie gegeben -- eine gewisse Primatenart hätte sich nie entwickelt und wir hätten die Probleme nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Hast du das auch mal genauer gelesen?


Ja, darum habe ich es verlinkt. Wärmer bedeutet auch absolut feuchter, nicht relativ, das verwechseln viele.
Und wenn man anstatt gar keinem Regen ein bisschen hat, gedeien Steppenpflanzen. Darum geht es.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicherlich, hat die Änderung der Neigung der Erdachse Auswirkungen auf jede Region.


In der Vergangenehit waren die Ursachen andere als heute. Das ist kein Widerspruch.


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Darauf wollte ich gar nicht heraus.

Mir ging es darum:

Welt der Physik: Gruene Sahara durch Klimawandel

auch in 2000 Jahren wird die Sahara nicht ergrünen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> auch in 2000 Jahren wird die Sahara nicht ergrünen.


Ergrünen bedeutet, dass das gesamte Wüstengebiet kleiner wird, nicht, dass die gesamte Sahara zur Steppe wird. 
Und das passiert jetzt schon


"... DIE SAHARA KANN SICH SCHLAGARTIG VERÄNDERN ..."
https://www.mpimet.mpg.de/fileadmin...nck-Forschung/PDFs/1104_Die_Wueste_gruent.pdf

Auch wenn sich die Sahara in den letzten 100 Jahren ausdehnt hat
Groesste Wueste der Erde ist seit 1920 um zehn Prozent groesser geworden Die Sahara waechst - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin

Der Effekt könnte zu Ende sein. Das werden wir in Kürze sehen
http://www.klimanotizen.de/2011.12.23_Sahara_wird_gruener.pdf

Auch ein Grund, warum die Sahelzone grüner wird, ist ein Aufforstungsprojekt.
*Warum in Afrika eine riesige grüne Mauer entsteht*
 ze.tt

...


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ergrünen bedeutet, dass das gesamte Wüstengebiet kleiner wird, nicht, dass die gesamte Sahara zur Steppe wird.
> Und das passiert jetzt schon
> 
> "... DIE SAHARA KANN SICH SCHLAGARTIG VERÄNDERN ..."
> https://www.mpimet.mpg.de/fileadmin...nck-Forschung/PDFs/1104_Die_Wueste_gruent.pdf



Das lese ich mir mal morgen in Ruhe durch. 

Heute wird aber erstmal richtig gegrillt,

auf Flüge haben wir alle verzichtet,

jetzt darf man auch mal sündigen. 

Der Mensch ist halt nicht nur für pflanzliche Nahrung ausgelegt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das lese ich mir mal morgen in Ruhe durch.


Es ist alles spekulativ, aber es scheint in der Sahara und insbesondere der Sahelzone zwar wärmer zu werden, aber noch mehr feuchter. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Südeuropa, was vertrocknen wird.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist alles spekulativ, aber es scheint in der Sahara und insbesondere der Sahelzone zwar wärmer zu werden, aber noch mehr feuchter. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Südeuropa, was vertrocknen wird.



Trotzdem -- wenn die Temperatur zu hoch wird, wirst du da nicht leben können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem -- wenn die Temperatur zu hoch wird, wirst du da nicht leben können.


Wieso, nachts hast Du in den Wüstengebieten sehr frostige Temperaturen. Das ist kein Problem mit Häusern aus dickem Lehm.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieso, nachts hast Du in den Wüstengebieten sehr frostige Temperaturen. Das ist kein Problem mit Häusern aus dickem Lehm.



Und was machst du tagsüber, wenn du 50 Grad oder mehr im Schatten hast? Da wächst nichts mehr. Da lebt kein Nutztier mehr.
Was du da an Wasser brauchst.
Das Problem haben die Spanier ja heute schon. Kein Wasser mehr da für den ganzen Kram, den die da anbauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was machst du tagsüber, wenn du 50 Grad oder mehr im Schatten hast?


Siesta

Darum arbeit man in den Gebieten Morgens und Abends ...


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Siesta



Die wird aber sehr lang.


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist alles spekulativ, aber es scheint in der Sahara und insbesondere der Sahelzone zwar wärmer zu werden, aber noch mehr feuchter. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Südeuropa, was vertrocknen wird.



Das wird aber nix bringen, wenn in 50 Jahren knapp 10 Mrd. Vollpfosten diesen Planeten bevölkern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wird aber nix bringen, wenn in 50 Jahren knapp 10 Mrd. Vollpfosten diesen Planeten bevölkern.


Wenn die Maiskolben anstatt Fleisch grillen würden ...

Aua, nicht hauen, aua, ...


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn die Maiskolben anstatt Fleisch grillen würden ...



Soviel Fläche um Mais anzubauen, wird es dann gar nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn die Maiskolben anstatt Fleisch grillen würden ...
> 
> Aua, nicht hauen, aua, ...



Super. Grillen. Her mit dem Feinstaub.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Eine Co2-Steuer, die ich am Ende über etwas anderes zurückbekomme, ist mMn zumindest sinnlos, ändert es den Verbrauch des einzelnen dann ja nicht.



Die Steuer bekommt die Bevölkerung im Schnitt wieder rein. Das heißt du zahlst viel mehr für Benzin und Gas, aber nichts mehr für Nahverkehr, Kinder-/Jugendeinrichtungen und Kultur. Wer bislang letzteres intensiv und die beiden erstgenannten kaum genutzt hat, der profitiert. Wer bislang Energie verschwendet hat und Busse nur als Verkehrshindernis kennt, der zahlt fleißig drauf und hat somit Motiviation, sein Verhalten zu ändern.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Das witzige ist mMn. dass alles was wir hier grad überlegen auch ohne Klimaerwärmung eine sehr gute Idee wäre und wir auch ohne Klimaerwärmung Probleme mit unserem Lebensstil bekommen würden.



Das "witzige" ist, dass genau die gleichen Überlegungen schon in den 60ern/70ern und zum Teil in den 20ern angestellt wurden. Und das wir immer noch drüber reden, aber weiterhin nichts machen.




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Anderen ist es das und darum finden in den Bereichen Entwicklungen statt. Siehe Brennstoffzelle oder Solarbetriebene Flugzeuge. Dauert eben, die verlorene Entwicklungszeit bei Verbrennungsmotoren in den anderen Bereichen aufzuholen.



Das hat nichts mit Entwicklung und Verbrennungsmotoren zu tun. Der Elektromotor ist nahezu perfekt, da gibt es kaum etwas zu holen und Akkutechnik haben wir nie aufgehört zu erforschen, weil sie vom Militär über Luft-/Raumfahrt bis hin zu mobilen Elektrogeräten sowieso gebraucht wurde. Brennstoffzellen und Solarzellen hätten etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen können, ja, aber die sind auch noch nicht so alt und auch nicht das dringendste, was für eine Änderung unseres Verhaltens brauchen. Alle anderen Parameter, die jetzt plötzlich entdeckt werden (Aerodynamik, Gewichtsreduktion, Isolierung, Verkehrs- und Energieplanung) wären auch mir Verbrennern nützlich gewesen. Um genau zu sein: Sie sind so nützlich, dass wir uns selbst jetzt erstmal darauf konzentrieren und weiterhin Verbrenner nutzen sollten. Ein leichter, windschnittiger Verbrenner mit 2 l Benzin pro 100/km ist deutlich umweltschonender als ein Tesla X, der zu 50% mit Ökostrom geladen wird. (Eine Zahl, die wir in dieser Hälfte des Jahrhunderts vermutlich eh nicht mehr erreichen, während wir ein 2-l-Auto sofort bauen könnten.)




Sparanus schrieb:


> Na nen Trabi war auch nicht sparsam



Benzinverbrauch: Sachsenring - Trabant - Spritmonitor.de
7,4 l Benzin Realverbrauch dürfte unter dem Durchschnitt deutscher Autofahrer heute liegen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Zahlen:
> 
> Warum ein CO2-Preis gerecht und notwendig ist
> 
> ...



Ich halte die Summe für deutlich zu niedrig. Das ist ein angemessenes Maß fürs erste Jahr einer umstellungsfreundlichen, schrittweisen Einführung. 26 Cent pro Liter sind weniger, als wir schon an marktbedingten Schwankungen haben, die sich viel zu wenig auf den Verbrauch auswirken. Deutschland muss seinen Ressourcenverbrauch Dritteln und da eine Reduktion an einigen Stellen nur begrenzt möglich ist, müssen wir an anderer Stelle auf 20% oder weniger runter. Heute ist die Energie aber für viele nur ein kleiner Teil ihres Budgets, dass selbst bei einer Verfünfachung des Preises würden sie vermutlich noch 30-40% ihres heutigen Verbrauchs praktizieren. Bis 2040 würde ich eine Verzehnfachung der Energiekosten anstreben, als beschleunigter Einstieg/Wachrüttler können wir bis 2021 schonmal die altbekannten "5 DM/l" umsetzen. Die wären für niemanden ein unlösbares Problem, würden aber bei Neuanschaffungen (die z.B. im Bereich Auto 13-14 Jahre Wirkungszeit haben) viel Beachtung finden. Danach dann jedes Jahr weitere 10-20% drauflegen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Zustimmung für den Punkt, dass wir Öl- und Gasgewinnung deutlichst reduzieren müssen.
> Mit heutiger wirtschaftlicher Technologie würde das Zeugs noch gute 60, vielleicht 80 Jahre reichen.



Das sind aber wirklich nur die heute schon bekannten heute schon ausgebeuteter Arten von Öl- und Gasvorkommen. Wenn du Fossile insgesamt betrachtest, inklusive Kohle und Methandhydrate, Tiefseelagerstätten, etc. könnten wir locker 3-4 Jahrhunderte unser heutiges Verbrauchsniveau aufrecht erhalten. Aber wie du selbst schreibst - sowas würde unser Planet nicht annähernd verkraften. Das ist auch keine neue Erkenntnis, sondern mit ein Grund für den stabilen Ölpreis der letzten Jahre, nachdem die OPEC zuvor an einem stetigen Preis = Gewinnanstieg gearbeitet hat: Zahlreichen Ländern, insbesondere den USA und Kanada, ist klar geworden, dass nur noch ein kleiner Teil der bereits bekannten Energievorkommen überhaupt noch gefördert werden darf. Wer sein Zeug jetzt nicht auf den Markt schmeißt, kann es gar nicht mehr verkaufen




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Europa die kompletten fossilen Energieträger verbieten würde und China mitzieht, würden die ölfördernden Länder ihre billige Energiequelle weiter nutzen. Wer sollte denn mit weltweiten Sanktionen Verschwender bestrafen?



Wir. Und, in dem Beispiel, China. Mit den bereits betroffenen Staaten in Afrika könnte man auch mal ein Wörtchen reden und Südamerika ist schon alleine wegen der ökonomischen Chancen (Zuckerrohr-Ethanol) hellhörig.
Hohe Importzölle auf Wahren aus Klimaschänderstaaten ist eine unabdingbare Maßnahme als Begleitung für hohe CO2-Steuern, sonst wandert nur die Produktion ab. Und wer glaubt, dass die anderen über so ein Klimabündnis lachen würde, hat den kalten Krieg verpennt: Spätestens seit dem wirtschaftlichen Kollaps des Ostblocks sollte klar sein, dass man sich eine Abschottung vom Großteil des Weltmarktes nicht lange leisten kann. Und EU + China oder EU + Afrika + Südamerika wäre ein Großteil des Weltmarktes.




Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir noch voll am Anfang stehen. In Sachen Klimawandel hat die metaphorische Schuhsohle noch nicht mal den Startblock verlassen. Bisher haben wir den metaphorischen Ofen nur vorgeheizt, die Pizza wurde noch gar nicht reingeschoben. Bisher ist abgesehen von ein paar Ziegenbauern in der Sahelzone ("war schon immer unwirtlich"), und ein paar Menschen, deren Häuser von Stürmen oder Waldbränden erwischt wurden ("gab's schon immer"), noch niemand existenziell vom Klimawandel bedroht. Wartet mal ab, bis die erste Millionenstadt im Wasser versinkt und die Landwirtschaft in ganzen Regionen zum Erliegen kommt, was dann in der Welt los ist.



Die ersten Pazifikinseln mussten schon aufgegeben werden und die Hungerzunahme in Afrika geht auch auf den Klimawandel zurück, ebenso wie zunehmende Überschwemmungsopfer ins Südostasien. Aber ja: Noch ist die Zahl der Klimaflüchtlinge winzig und da rollt ein gigantisches Problem heran. Deutlich größer als die Auswirkungen des Klimawandels in Europa selbst. Aber man sollte nicht mit einem konkreten Punkt rechnen. Keine Millionenstadt wird plötzlich im Wasser stehen, sondern es wird eine schleichende Entwicklung auf der ganzen Welt. Häufigere Überschwemmungen, unzuverlässigere Infrastruktur, zurückgehende Investitionen in bedrohte Gebiete, zunehmender Abzug, zurückgehender Zuzug - das sind alles graduelle Prozesse. Und am Ende sind 50% der heutigen Infrastruktur, 50% des heutigen Vermögens der Menschheit weg. Und die Leute, die mal darauf angewiesen waren, sind irgendwo anders und haben weiterhin ihre Bedürfnisse, die irgendwer irgendwie wird befriedigen müssen. Oder es gibt Kriege. (Letzteres ist der wahrscheinlichere Ausgang)




compisucher schrieb:


> Wir sind mittendrin.
> Ohne Abbremsung der Erderwärmung sind 10 m Meeresspiegelanstieg mit +4° bis 2100 nicht unrealistisch.
> Kann jeder selber mal schauen, Bremen und Hamburg gehen unter, ein größerer Teil Norddeutschlands wird unbewohnbar und Berlin wäre eine Küstenstadt:
> Flood Maps
> ...



"3 K vereinbart"? Vereinbar sind angeblich "2 K mit Ziel 1,5 K", aber der aktuelle Kurs sind 5-6 K. Aber selbst die bringen 10 m nur langfristig, vielleicht bis 2300-2400. (So lange würden sich unsere heutigen Schäden selbst dann auswirken, wenn wir morgen auf 0 CO2 gehen.) Für 2100 sind 2-3 m möglich, aber das sollte man auch nicht als wenig abtun. Hamburg wird auch dafür schon hinter Deichen verschwinden müssen und der Rückstau könnte in Berlin zu Problemen mit dem Wasserspiegel führen. Verglichen mit anderen Nationen ist Deutschland trotzdem nahezu optimal gelegen. Zumindest in Europa scheinen mir nur die britischen Inseln vergleichbares Potenzial zu haben. Alle anderen sind entweder heute schon zu heiß oder (im Sommer) zu trocken und zu dicht bewaldet, zu flach und zu sehr auf ihre Küsten fokussiert oder aber von Gebirgseis gesprägt, um in 50 Jahren noch gute Bedingungen zu bieten.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die ersten Pazifikinseln mussten schon aufgegeben werden und die Hungerzunahme in Afrika geht auch auf den Klimawandel zurück, ebenso wie zunehmende Überschwemmungsopfer ins Südostasien. Aber ja: Noch ist die Zahl der Klimaflüchtlinge winzig und da rollt ein gigantisches Problem heran. Deutlich größer als die Auswirkungen des Klimawandels in Europa selbst. Aber man sollte nicht mit einem konkreten Punkt rechnen. Keine Millionenstadt wird plötzlich im Wasser stehen, sondern es wird eine schleichende Entwicklung auf der ganzen Welt. Häufigere Überschwemmungen, unzuverlässigere Infrastruktur, zurückgehende Investitionen in bedrohte Gebiete, zunehmender Abzug, zurückgehender Zuzug - das sind alles graduelle Prozesse. Und am Ende sind 50% der heutigen Infrastruktur, 50% des heutigen Vermögens der Menschheit weg. Und die Leute, die mal darauf angewiesen waren, sind irgendwo anders und haben weiterhin ihre Bedürfnisse, die irgendwer irgendwie wird befriedigen müssen. Oder es gibt Kriege. (Letzteres ist der wahrscheinlichere Ausgang)


Das wird noch sehr ungemütlich werden auf der Erde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich halte die Summe [ der CO2 Steuer] für deutlich zu niedrig. Das ist ein angemessenes Maß fürs erste Jahr einer umstellungsfreundlichen, schrittweisen Einführung.


Genau davon gehe ich aus. Langsame Substitution anderer Steuern durch eine CO2 Steuer, die dann noch steigen kann.


----------



## Adi1 (6. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das wird noch sehr ungemütlich werden auf der Erde.



Sicher, 

weil die  aktiven Handlungen einfach ausbleiben. 

Co2-Steuer kannste vergessen, weil das sowieso nur halbherziges Gerede ist.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Co2-Steuer kannste vergessen, weil das sowieso nur halbherziges Gerede ist.


Die solllten zumindest die größten Verschmutzer besteuern.
Nicht den kleinen Mann.
Und Flüge mit dem Flugzeug sollten auch teurer werden.
Damit die Menschen einen bessere Ökobilanz bekommen.


----------



## Krautmausch (7. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die solllten zumindest die größten Verschmutzer besteuern.
> Nicht den kleinen Mann.



Wir sind alle kleine Männer und wird uns alle gern ausklammern, aber die Realität ist, dass Kleinvieh auch Mist macht. Und auch die industriellen Verschmutzer betreiben ihre Fabriken ja nur, damit sie unseren Konsum stillen können.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Kraftwerksirrsinn:

*Irrsinn von Irsching: Zwei moderne Gaskraftwerke stehen still / Unkraut / BR / 6:05min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wGDRHxKiqrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Wir sind alle kleine Männer und wird uns alle gern ausklammern, aber die Realität ist, dass Kleinvieh auch Mist macht. Und auch die industriellen Verschmutzer betreiben ihre Fabriken ja nur, damit sie unseren Konsum stillen können.


Ja aber die kleinen Leute haben wenig Geld in der Tasche.
Und die großen Unternehmen machen ihre fetten Gewinne.


----------



## Adi1 (7. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja aber die kleinen Leute haben wenig Geld in der Tasche.
> Und die großen Unternehmen machen ihre fetten Gewinne.



Irgendwo muss ja "frisches" Geld herkommen. 

Wenn alles verzockt und verpulvert wurde,

muss halt der Michel ran.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> *Irrsinn von Irsching: Zwei moderne Gaskraftwerke stehen still*


Alter Hut, der reale Wahnsinn der Fraktion, die sich gegen die schrittweise Abschaltung von Kohlekraftwerken stellt.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

SUV: Marktanteil in Deutschland steigt auf ueber 20 Prozent - FOCUS Online

Leider ist das Umweltbewußtsein noch nicht so in den Köpfen mancher Leute angekommen.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> SUV: Marktanteil in Deutschland steigt auf ueber 20 Prozent - FOCUS Online
> 
> Leider ist das Umweltbewußtsein noch nicht so in den Köpfen mancher Leute angekommen.



Wird es im relevanten Zeitraum auch nicht mehr. 

Ein Beispiel, mag es technisch auch verlockend sein, einen Audi Q8 mit E-Motor Unterstützung oder der e-Turbo von Porsche zeigen, dass die Menschen von allen Dingen  eines ganz gewiss nicht begriffen haben. Wie gesagt, mag es auch faszinierend sein, Lösungen für unsere Lage bieten sich damit nicht. Man verkürzt die Zeit zum Handeln sogar noch.


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wobei das Konzept, höhere Sitzposition, erleichterter Einstieg auch für Ältere bla, bla, bla prinzipiell OK ist und auch Vorteile hat.

Das gibt es ja auch z. B. in kleiner Dacia Duster 115 PS oder in klein Suzuki Ignis mit 90 PS...

Das Problem ist doch eher, dass die Kisten, primär von deutschen Premium Herstellern, vollkommen übermotorisiert sind (wer braucht 400 PS in der Stadt?) 
und allmählich die Länge+Breite  von US-Straßenkreuzern haben (> 5 m Länge  + 2,5 m Breite).

Wehmütig an unser erstes Auto, einer Kastenente "AZU" mit 18 PS denkend....


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> Wobei das Konzept, höhere Sitzposition, erleichterter Einstieg auch für Ältere bla, bla, bla prinzipiell OK ist und auch Vorteile hat.


IMHO sitzt man in nem modernen Smart genau so angenehm, in einem Mini dagegen nicht unbedingt^^


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> IMHO sitzt man in nem modernen Smart genau so angenehm, in einem Mini dagegen nicht unbedingt^^



In einem Bus sitzt du noch höher und hast mehr Armfreiheit.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Du darfst 3 mal raten womit ich oft fahre, da ich kein Auto besitze.


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> IMHO sitzt man in nem modernen Smart genau so angenehm, in einem Mini dagegen nicht unbedingt^^



Den Smart kann ich nicht beurteilen, kenne ich nur von außen.
Beim Mini volle Zustimmung, der ist knüppelhart und man hat kaum einen Überblick.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Smart fahren kann den Freundeskreis empfindlich verkleinern, kannst ja immer nur einen mitnehmen...  

Bevor wir uns hier in Kleinigkeiten verrennen, ob nun 115 oder 90 PS, 2- oder 4-Sitzer lass ich mal ein Video hier, dass vielleicht zu radikalerem Umdenken anregt.

Aber mit Vorsicht genießen, das wird euch eure verbliebene heile Welt entgültig zerstören, versprochen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lxskfhy70tI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach unter dem Aspekt betrachten, dass dort längst genügend Wissen existiert, um die Geschehnisse zu erklären oder zu vermeiden aber das Rennen um den letzten Dollar alles vergessen lässt.

Dieser Umstand trifft bei uns in vielen Bereichen genauso zu, wenn wir gegen besseres Wissen den Kohleausstieg bis weit nach 2030 schieben hat das keinen anderen Grund als $ oder €.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Den Smart kann ich nicht beurteilen, kenne ich nur von außen.


Ich habe mich mal lange mit dem Package von Fahrzeugen beschäftigt. Z.B. lies sich bei VW feststellen, dass man umso mehr Platz hatte, je kleiner das Auto war. Der für den Fahrer relevante Innenraum wie Dachhöhe oder Armfreiheit war im Polo am größten, Golf und Passat waren fast vergleichbar, vor allem aber die Kopffreiheit wurde signifikant geringer, ab Phaeton und Touareg wurde es dann merklich weniger. Es sind ultrabreite Türen, Kardan Tunnel und den Fussraum einschränkende Motoren, die große Autos im Innenraum kleiner machen. Gerade der Smart ist ein Raumwunder. Zwar etwas schmal für die Schultern, aber ansonsten riesig. Ich hatte mal den Diesel als 3l Auto, leider war die Haltbarkeit zu gering, der Turbolader versagte ständig. Das liegt aber nicht am Konzept an sich, das war gut.

Kleine Autos sind ein Schlüssel, den persönlichen CO2 Abdruck zu verringern. Mein alltäglicher Daihatsu Coure kommt inzwischen, wenn ich bewußt fahre, mit 4l Sprit aus. Das ist für die wenigen Fahrten die ich noch mache für mich erträglich. Denke auch dann an den Verbrauch meines Jaguar E, wird mir schwindelig. Früher nutzte ich ihn für Urlaubsfahrten, heute verkaufe ich ihn nur aus Gründen der Sentimantalität nicht.

Jeder kann für sich anfangen und seinen Lebnensstil hinterfragen. Es gibt unglaublich viele Dinge, wie man ohne großartige Einschränkung verändern kann. Mein wichtigster Schritt war z.B. ein E-Bike. Mit dem fahre ich jetzt quasi alle Strecken bis 20km und das sind 90% dessen, was ich früher mit dem Auto machte. Es ist oft schneller, gerade im Berufsverkehr, es ist billiger und fördert die Gesundheit. Und der CO2 Ausstoß sinkt merklich.

Aber wir kommen damit zur Lösungssuche, in diesem Thema geht es glaube ich mehr umn den Klkimawandel selber. Aber Drop ist wie gesagt gelutscht. Passieren wird nichts, wir steuren auf 5°C Temperaturerhöhung hin. Sauber!


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Keine Autos sind ein Schlüssel, den persönlichen CO2 Abdruck zu verringern.



Hab das mal korrigiert.  

Weils eben nur bedingt auf die Größe ankommt, mein Smart war im Innenraum wirklich groß (im Verhältnis), da gebe ich dir Recht aber mit einem 85PS Turbomotor eben alles andere als ein Sparmobil. Aufgrund der hohen Bauweise, einem Body aus Plastik und einem Aufbau der es damals noch nicht mal ermöglichte ohne Werkstatt ne Glühbirne zu tauschen alles andere als ökologisch oder sparsam.

Der Werkstattmeister hat bei einem kurzfristigen Termin wegen eines defekten Leuchtmittels 3 Mitarbeiter abstellen müssen, da die Front wohl nur durch 2 Personen abzunehmen /anzubringen war.

Da zählen weitaus mehr Faktoren als die reine Fahrzeuggröße.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du darfst 3 mal raten womit ich oft fahre, da ich kein Auto besitze.



Respekt. 
wobei ich kein Fan von Kleinstwagen bin. Wieso müssen solche Autos immer so schmal sein?


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wobei wir mit unserem Zoe so ein ambivalentes Verhältnis haben... 
Er ist klein, haste überall einen Parkplatz, hat relativ viel Platz, braucht wenig Energie aber im Winter ist er einfach Oberkacke...

Die E-Bikes, so nett es für euch Städter auch sein mag, ich hasse die Teile.

Was passiert hier in Tirol?

Selbst älteste Knacker kommen jetzt auf die entferntesten Bergipfel mit dem Sch... rad, 
Rücksicht auf Wanderer oder Fußgänger scheint insbesondere für den deutschen E-Bike-Vollpfosten ein Fremdwort zu sein,
An die 10 km/h max. V auf gemeinsame Rad- und Wanderwegen hält sich keiner
 und dann wird jetzt auch noch angefangen, durch den Wald abseits von ausgewiesenen Wegen zu fahren...

Hab echt die Schnauze voll und begrüße es ausdrücklich, dass alleine in den Bezirken Kufstein und Kitzbühel gut die Hälfte aller Rad- und Wanderwege nun ab 2020 für Biker gesperrt werden.

Wir sind hier am Rande des Overtourism, wenn nicht schon darüber hinaus.

Die Leutz haben definitiv zu viel Freizeit, plädiere für die 60 h Woche in D. , damit wir unsere Ruhe haben


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWfzim9Ttyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Respekt. wobei ich kein Fan von Kleinstwagen bin. Wieso müssen solche Autos immer so schmal sein?


Ist dir sowas wie der Twizy zu schmal? 



compisucher schrieb:


> An die 10 km/h max. V auf gemeinsame Rad- und Wanderwegen hält sich keiner


Deutlich genug ausgeschildert? Bei uns in Deutschland kennt man sowas halt nicht 
Btw gelten die 10km/h auch für Leute die laufen?^^


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Deutlich genug ausgeschildert? Bei uns in Deutschland kennt man sowas halt nicht
> Btw gelten die 10km/h auch für Leute die laufen?^^



Allgemeine Verkehrsregel in Ösiland.
Gemeinsamer Geh- und Radweg = Vmax = 10 km/h.
Fußgänger (auch begleitende Hunde, Kinderwagen u. dgl. haben VORRANG!)
Schilder sind bei einer allgemeinen Verkehrsregel überflüssig und gehört in die Schublade Allgemeinbildung.

Da in Ösiland die Organstrafe gilt (der ehrenwerte Polizist darf nach eigenem ermessen Bußgelder zw. 5 und 3000 € verhängen) eine Anekdote aus Salzburg:

Zwei ehrgeizige Schnellradltouristen aus D. meinten 2017, in der Fußgängerzone schneller als die dort vorgeschriebenen 5 km/h zu fahren, in Fakt waren es >30 km/h.
Was juristisch ungefähr gleich behandelt wird, wie wenn man auf in der Stadt mit dem PKW statt 50 leicht übertriebene 150 km/h fährt.

Angehalten worden und zu diskutieren mit dem Polizist angefangen (gaaanz schlechte Idee in Ösiland, noch schlechter als in Italien).

Strafe: 
Wahlweise theoretische Nachschulung bei einem österreichischen Fahrlehrer oder 200 €, beides wurde verweigert, darauf hin wurden die schönen Räder im Einzelwert von über 2.500 € eingezogen.
Ging hoch bis zu den höchstmöglichen Gerichten - die Fahrräder blieben beschlagnahmt...


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist dir sowas wie der Twizy zu schmal?



Von sowas halte ich gar nichts. Knautschzone? Gibt es nicht.
Ich bin Jahrelang Smart gefahren, ich weiß wie schmal die Dinger sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Zwei ehrgeizige Schnellradltouristen aus D. meinten 2017, in der Fußgängerzone schneller als die dort vorgeschriebenen 5 km/h zu fahren,


Schöner Ansatz, wenn ich hier den Popelzisten klar mache, dass ich mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit auf dem Rad weniger störe und es viel sichere ist, als wenn ich das Rad schiebe, ist das Verständnis null. Jaja, der schätzende Ösi Polizist, die kenne ich doch aus Zeit auf dem Moped noch zu genau. Einmal wollte mir ein Dorfpolizist wegen zu schnellem Fahren auf der Dopplerhütte 100 Schilling abnehmen. Wir haben dann alle laut gelacht und ich habe ihm versprochen, das niiiie wieder zu machen.  Und dann haben wir noch einen Almdudler zusammen getrunken. Lange her, das wäre heute glaube ich ganz anders.

Wenn man Menschen auf Fahrrad bringen will, dann müssen unsere Gesetze fahrradfreundlicher werden. All die EInschränkungen iom Straßenverkehr gibt es für Autos. Was sollen Einbahnstraßen für Fahrräder, was das Anhalten an roten Ampeln, wenn überhaupt kein Verkehr ist, usw.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> SUV: Marktanteil in Deutschland steigt auf ueber 20 Prozent - FOCUS Online
> 
> Leider ist das Umweltbewußtsein noch nicht so in den Köpfen mancher Leute angekommen.



Tja, dann sollte man es doch ganz einfach machen: keine Strassenzulassung mehr für SUVs. Bäm. 

Menschen, in diesem Falle die Endverbraucher, sind allen Debatten und vermeintlich besserem Wissen zum Trotze massiv manipulierbar durch Werbung, durch Dinge, die uns gewisse Lifestyles suggerieren etc. Da ist professionelle Psychologie am Werk, das ist eiskalt kalkuliert. Warum also nicht endlich die Konzerne in die Verantwortung nehmen, statt alles auf "den kleinen Mann" zu schieben, den privaten Endverbraucher, der ja letztlich der eigentlich Schuldige ist, weil er ja alles kauft, was die Industrie ihm vorsetzt? Wir haben eben keine gleichberechtigte, gar symbiotische Beziehung oder ein ausgeglichenes Kräfteverhältnis zwischen privatem Endverbraucher und Industrie. Das ist lächerliche Marktromantik. Da warte ich übrigens noch auf eine Antwort @Krautmausch.


----------



## Krautmausch (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> was das Anhalten an roten Ampeln, wenn überhaupt kein Verkehr ist, usw.



Ampeln und Stopschilder existieren ja überhaupt erst, weil angenommen wird, dass Verkehrsteilnehmer an jener Stelle nicht in der Lage sind, den kreuzenden Verkehr rechtzeitig einzuschätzen, wenn sie sich in Bewegung befinden. Im Allgemeinen sollte man die auch relativ ernst nehmen.

Ausnahme Ampeln an Fußgängerüberwegen, da muss man echt eine Oma sein, um ohne Verkehr auf grün zu warten.


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schöner Ansatz, wenn ich hier den Popelzisten klar mache, dass ich mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit auf dem Rad weniger störe und es viel sichere ist, als wenn ich das Rad schiebe, ist das Verständnis null.
> Wenn man Menschen auf Fahrrad bringen will, dann müssen unsere Gesetze fahrradfreundlicher werden. All die EInschränkungen iom Straßenverkehr gibt es für Autos. Was sollen Einbahnstraßen für Fahrräder, was das Anhalten an roten Ampeln, wenn überhaupt kein Verkehr ist, usw.



Beides setzt voraus, dass der gemeine Radlfahrer sich im Umgebungsumfeld Fußgänger, Kinder, Hunde usw. bewußt ist, dass er der Stärkere ist und dass er Rücksicht nehmen muss.
Und genau da ist, speziell in D., das Problem.
Dass sehe ich im Verhalten in meiner Wahlheimat aber auch am Arbeitsplatz im Großraum München.
Das Ampelthema ist da sogar gut geeignet.
Prinzipiell nix dagegen, dass ein Radlfahrer das darf, wenn eigentlich rot ist und er auf sich selbst aufpasst.
Nur wenn was dann doch passiert, nimmt kaum einer die eigen Verantwortung wahr.
Zudem: wie sieht es mit der Vorbildfunktion aus?
Wenn per Zufall Kinder an der gleichen Ampel zu Fuß unterwegs sind, wäre es logisch und verantwortungsvoll, wenn der Radlfahrer dann sich seiner Verantwortung bewußt ist und auf die Rotampeldurchfahrt verzichten würde.
Traust du so viel Verantwortung + Rücksichtnahme dem durchschnittlichen  Radlfahrer zu?

In den Niederlanden funzt das, liegt aber daran, dass es in NL gefühlt 99,9999% weniger Egomanen gibt...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Traust du so viel Verantwortung + Rücksichtnahme dem durchschnittlichen  Radlfahrer zu?


Wie soll man Verantwortung lernen, wenn man an jeder Stelle entmündig wird?
Genau was Du forderst ist mein Vorgehen. Bestraft werde ich beim sicheren
überqueren einer roten Ampel trotzdem. Das ist absurd.

Gesetze und Grenzwerte führen dazu, dass Menschen diese immer ausreizen
wollen. Stellen wir uns vor, wir vergehen anstatt eine CO2 Steuer zu erheben,
jedem das Recht, eine bestimmte Menge zu verbrauchen, man vergibt CO2
Emissionsrechte. Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass die Menschen dann auch 
versuchen werden, genau an  diese Grenze zu kommen, nach dem Motto
Ich darf noch einmal fliegen, ich habe noch Zertifikate.

Das ist wie mit den Ampeln. Die meisten glauben, wenn sie bei grün fahren,
kann nichts passieren. Ein tödlicher Irrtum. Was wir brauchen ist Vernunft
und gute Bildung, dann erübrigen sich die meisten Gesetze.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Menschen, in diesem Falle die Endverbraucher, sind allen Debatten und vermeintlich besserem Wissen zum Trotze massiv manipulierbar durch Werbung, durch Dinge, die uns gewisse Lifestyles suggerieren etc. Da ist professionelle Psychologie am Werk, das ist eiskalt kalkuliert. Warum also nicht endlich die Konzerne in die Verantwortung nehmen, statt alles auf "den kleinen Mann" zu schieben, den privaten Endverbraucher, der ja letztlich der eigentlich Schuldige ist, weil er ja alles kauft, was die Industrie ihm vorsetzt? Wir haben eben keine gleichberechtigte, gar symbiotische Beziehung oder ein ausgeglichenes Kräfteverhältnis zwischen privatem Endverbraucher und Industrie. Das ist lächerliche Marktromantik. Da warte ich übrigens noch auf eine Antwort @Krautmausch.


Klar ist die Industrie Mitschuld.

Aber es gilt immer noch Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn die keiner haben wollte dann würden sie die auch nicht produzieren.


----------



## Krautmausch (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Tja, dann sollte man es doch ganz einfach machen: keine Strassenzulassung mehr für SUVs. Bäm.
> 
> Menschen, in diesem Falle die Endverbraucher, sind allen Debatten und vermeintlich besserem Wissen zum Trotze massiv manipulierbar durch Werbung, durch Dinge, die uns gewisse Lifestyles suggerieren etc. Da ist professionelle Psychologie am Werk, das ist eiskalt kalkuliert. Warum also nicht endlich die Konzerne in die Verantwortung nehmen, statt alles auf "den kleinen Mann" zu schieben, den privaten Endverbraucher, der ja letztlich der eigentlich Schuldige ist, weil er ja alles kauft, was die Industrie ihm vorsetzt? Wir haben eben keine gleichberechtigte, gar symbiotische Beziehung oder ein ausgeglichenes Kräfteverhältnis zwischen privatem Endverbraucher und Industrie. Das ist lächerliche Marktromantik. Da warte ich übrigens noch auf eine Antwort @Krautmausch.



Wenn Verbraucher so leicht zu beeinflussen sind, dann gilt das doch auch in die umgekehrte Richtung, als für Umweltschutzmarketing. Ist die Behauptung also richtig, ist die einzige Schlussfolgerung, dass Umweltschutz noch nicht gut genug vermarktet wird.

Im Übrigen halte ich den Verbraucher für nicht ganz so dumm. Die meisten Menschen wissen relativ genau, welche Kosten und welche Umweltbelastung mit bestimmten Kaufentscheidungen einher gehen oder welche Alternativen sie haben oder haben könnten, wenn es mehr gemeinschaftliches Interesse daran gäbe, und entscheiden sich bewusst für mehr Bequemlichkeit oder mehr Status.


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ok, ist sehr interessant.

Zustimmung dafür, dass unser Leben von einer unsäglichen Flut von Gesetzen, Verordnungen usw. dominiert wird.
Zustimmung auch, das dies den Einzelnen entmündigt.
Warum ist das so?

Ist die Flut an Gesetzen die Reaktion darauf, dass immer weniger Rücksichtnahme, Demut, Bescheidenheit usw. unser Handeln prägt?

Oder ist es so, das die Flut an Gesetzen genau diese Eigenschaften eliminiert?

Henne-Ei-Thema?

Es erscheint mir in sofern wichtig, als dass im Sinne der Reaktion auf den Klimawandel die zwingend erforderlichen Grundsatzkorrekturen in unserer Gesellschaft auch eine grundsätzliche Veränderung im Handeln jedes Einzelnen bedarf.

Hilft hier "nur" Bildung???
Wer bringt die Vernunft?

Rückschlüsse vom Charakter einzelner oder einem selbst spiegeln ja leider nicht die Masse der Menschen wieder...


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Wenn Verbraucher so leicht zu beeinflussen sind, dann gilt das doch auch in die umgekehrte Richtung, als für Umweltschutzmarketing. Ist die Behauptung also richtig, ist die einzige Schlussfolgerung, dass Umweltschutz noch nicht gut genug vermarktet wird. [...]



"Umweltschutzmarketing" wird schon sehr effektiv betrieben. S. die ganzen, z.T. hanebüchnenen Anti-GMO-Kampagnen. Aber erstens ist alles immer eine Frage des Geldes. Wenn ein dringend benötigtes Gut eben nur auf die eine Weise bezahlbar ist für den Endverbraucher, dann wird notgedrungen eben jenes gekauft. Und ansonsten kannst du eben auch nicht alle psychologischen Reize gleichsetzen. Das Versprechen von "Fahrspaß" verfängt anders als das Versprechen von "Gutem Umweltgewissen". Deine Schlussfolgerung als solche ist in ihrer Totalität also falsch.




Krautmausch schrieb:


> [...]Im Übrigen halte ich den Verbraucher für nicht ganz so dumm. Die meisten Menschen wissen relativ genau, welche Kosten und welche Umweltbelastung mit bestimmten Kaufentscheidungen einher gehen oder welche Alternativen sie haben oder haben könnten, wenn es mehr gemeinschaftliches Interesse daran gäbe, und entscheiden sich bewusst für mehr Bequemlichkeit oder mehr Status.



... und warum dann nicht diejenigen zu mehr Verantwortlichkeit heranziehen, die doch genau darauf spekulieren und ihren Reibach daran machen?


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Klar ist die Industrie Mitschuld.
> 
> Aber es gilt immer noch Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn die keiner haben wollte dann würden sie die auch nicht produzieren.



Und wie entsteht Nachfrage? Wie wird diese auch Seitens der Industrie beeinflusst bzw. erzeugt?


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und wie entsteht Nachfrage? Wie wird diese auch Seitens der Industrie beeinflusst bzw. erzeugt?


Klar durch Marketing. Aber letztendlich entscheiden die Verbraucher ob ein Produkt erfolgreich ist oder nicht.

Doch bin auch der Meinung das die Industrie gar nicht mehr solche Spritfresser anbieten sollte.


----------



## Krautmausch (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> "Umweltschutzmarketing" wird schon sehr effektiv betrieben. S. die ganzen, z.T. hanebüchnenen Anti-GMO-Kampagnen.



Ironischerweise ist Anti-GMO gar nicht pro-Umweltschutz, weil GMOs oftmals für besseren Ertrag und bessere Resistenz sorgen und somit den Einsatz von Ressourcen und Chemie verringern. Anti-GMO ist eigentlich nur eine Wohlfühlaktion, weil Menschen "natürlich" mit "gesund" assoziieren und irgendwelche romantischen kleinen Bauernhöfchen vor Augen haben. Mit kleinen Bauernhöfchen aber keine Massenversorgung zu bewerkstelligen, weder mit Fleisch noch mit Gemüse. Das eigentliche Problem mit GMOs sind Konzerne, Patente, Urheberrechte und Vertragsabhängigkeiten. GMOs brauchen wie alles in der Welt mehr Open Source und mehr freien Zugang zu Informationen und Errungenschaften. Die Zukunft der Menschheit könnte davon abhängen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ironischerweise ist Anti-GMO gar nicht pro-Umweltschutz, weil GMOs oftmals für besseren Ertrag und bessere Resistenz sorgen und somit den Einsatz von Ressourcen und Chemie verringern. Anti-GMO ist eigentlich nur eine Wohlfühlaktion, weil Menschen "natürlich" mit "gesund" assoziieren und irgendwelche romantischen kleinen Bauernhöfchen vor Augen haben. Mit kleinen Bauernhöfchen aber keine Massenversorgung zu bewerkstelligen, weder mit Fleisch noch mit Gemüse. Das eigentliche Problem mit GMOs sind Konzerne, Patente, Urheberrechte und Vertragsabhängigkeiten. GMOs brauchen wie alles in der Welt mehr Open Source und mehr freien Zugang zu Informationen und Errungenschaften. Die Zukunft der Menschheit könnte davon abhängen.



Da sind wir vollkommen einer Meinung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> ... Mit kleinen Bauernhöfchen aber keine Massenversorgung zu bewerkstelligen, weder mit Fleisch noch mit Gemüse. ....


Ähhh, das ist falsch. Es wird "nur" teurer, darum geht es. Anstatt Glyphosat zu spitzen, kann man auch alle vier Wochen mit der Hacke durchs Feld gehen. Dann brauchen wir aber nicht wie heute 1,0% Anteil Menschen in der Landwirtschaft, sondern 10% wie früher. Kostet dann mehr und ist ein harter Job. Wenn ich meine sechzig jährige Biobäuerin sehe, die jeden Tag 8h gebückt auf dem Feld ist, dann ist das nur noch eine gebrochene alte Frau. Also spritzen wir Wohnstandsbürger lieber.

Alleine in den letzten 25 Jahren hat sich der Anteil noch einmal halbiert. Hatten wir 1991 zu wenige Lebensmittel? Wohl kaum.
Erwerbstaetige in der Landwirtschaft in Deutschland | Statista


Früher sah das noch ganz andes aus, da ging es aber mehr darum, dass die Pflanzen anders waren und viel weniger Dünger eingesetzt wurde. Sieht man heute, wie Grundwasser und Flüsse mit Stickstoffdünger überschwemmt werden, dass ist die heutige Landwirtschaft alles andere als nachhaltig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ähhh, das ist falsch. Es wird "nur" teurer, darum geht es. Anstatt Glyphosat zu spitzen, kann man auch alle vier Wochen mit der Hacke durchs Feld gehen. Dann brauchen wir aber nicht wie heute 1,0% Anteil Menschen in der Landwirtschaft, sondern 10% wie früher. Kostet dann mehr und ist ein harter Job. Wenn ich meine sechzig jährige Biobäuerin sehe, die jeden Tag 8h gebückt auf dem Feld ist, dann ist das nur noch eine gebrochene alte Frau. Also spritzen wir Wohnstandsbürger lieber.



Und, wer soll denn den Job machen in Deutschland?

Ich würde eher mal dafür plädieren,
das in Europa einfach mal die irrsinnigen hohen Agrarsubventiionen abgeschafft werden.

Das wäre eigentlich ein probates Mittel,
um auch in Afrika ein Wirtschaftswachstum anzukurbeln,
ohne Massenflüchtlingsströme zu generieren.

Aber Money, Money ...

Geld stinkt nicht,
aber auch die Megaabzocker werden mit uns untergehen. 

Von daher, wünsche ich euch ein schönes WE,
und hoch die Tassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Wir sind alle kleine Männer und wird uns alle gern ausklammern, aber die Realität ist, dass Kleinvieh auch Mist macht. Und auch die industriellen Verschmutzer betreiben ihre Fabriken ja nur, damit sie unseren Konsum stillen können.



Außerdem sollte langsam jedem (außer den Grünen und der Union ) klar sein, dass Regeln mit Ausnahmen nur zu einem Missbrauch der Ausnahmen und jeder Menge Bürokratie führen. Gerade eine CO2-Abgabe kann man dagegen kinderleicht bei jedem Importeuer oder Förderer fossiler Brennstoffe einkassieren, ohne sich viel Gedanken um die vielfach größerer Zahl späterer Anbieter oder gar Nutzer machen zu müssen.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja aber die kleinen Leute haben wenig Geld in der Tasche.
> Und die großen Unternehmen machen ihre fetten Gewinne.



Da liegt das Problem aber in der Verteilung von Geld, nicht bei der Klimarechtigkeit. Also sollte man zusätzlich die Geldverteilung anpassen. (Was sich wunderbar kombinieren lässt: Einnahmen aus der CO2-Abgabe auf HartzIV-Sätze, Steuer- und Sozialabgabenfreibeträge umlegen. Dann zahlen -unabhängig vom Einkommen- die Drecksäue (inklusive Industrie), profitieren tun aber gezielt die Armen.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Wobei das Konzept, höhere Sitzposition, erleichterter Einstieg auch für Ältere bla, bla, bla prinzipiell OK ist und auch Vorteile hat.
> 
> Das gibt es ja auch z. B. in kleiner Dacia Duster 115 PS oder in klein Suzuki Ignis mit 90 PS...



Eine Sitzposition die höher als so ziemlich jedes in Deutschland verkaufte Sofa ist, hast du schon in einem Skoda Fabia. Von absolut allen (Mini-)Vans ganz zu schweigen. Echte SUVs dagegen haben die Sitzfläche deutlich oberhalb des Knies, teilweise schon auf Hüfthöhe. Da musst du nach oben reinklettern und auch wenn das vielleicht angenehmer ist, als sich in einen flachen Sportwagen einzufädeln: Optimal ist es nicht, sondern weit jenseits davon. Außerdem rechtfertigt die Sitzposition noch lange keine unaerodynamischen Fronten, übergewichtige Karosserien und vor allem miserable Aerodynamik mancher SUVs. Jeder VW-Bus bietet seit Ewigkeiten eine hohe Sitzposition, hat trotzdem einen niedrigeren Luftwiderstand als einige SUVs. Und wenn es einfach nur um "hoch" geht, könnte man auch konventionelle Karossen höher legen. Entsprechende Kombis waren eine zeitlang sogar recht beliebt und auch wenn das den Verbrauch leicht anhebt, ist es um Welten besser als nur das Dach hochzuziehen und damit die Stirnfläche deutlich zu vergrößern.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal lange mit dem Package von Fahrzeugen beschäftigt. Z.B. lies sich bei VW feststellen, dass man umso mehr Platz hatte, je kleiner das Auto war. Der für den Fahrer relevante Innenraum wie Dachhöhe oder Armfreiheit war im Polo am größten, Golf und Passat waren fast vergleichbar, vor allem aber die Kopffreiheit wurde signifikant geringer, ab Phaeton und Touareg wurde es dann merklich weniger. Es sind ultrabreite Türen, Kardan Tunnel und den Fussraum einschränkende Motoren, die große Autos im Innenraum kleiner machen.



Mag auch von der Körpergröße abhängen und vom betrachteten Bereich. Ich habe im Passat definitiv mehr Elbogenfreiheit als in vergleichbaren Gölfen. Kopffreiheit vorn ist dagegen eher eine Funktion der Sitz"tiefen"verstellung. Das einzige Auto, aus dem ich deswegen direkt wieder aussteigen musste, war der Smart Roadster (Scheinrahmen auf Augenhöhe), aber ansonsten muss der Arsch nur weit genug runter und es passt. In einem Golf oder Polo kriegt man als großer Mensch dann aber Probleme mit der Sitzlänge - die Beine liegen relativ gestreckt parallel zum Boden und sind ja eh schon lang, also muss man ganz weit nach hinten rutschen. Und dann bekommt man in den kleinen Kisten keine ausreichende Lenkradtiefenverstellung mehr und seit dem Ende der Dreitürer muss man auch gänzlich auf Schulterblicke verzichten. (Von den Sitzen beim VW-Konzern ganz zu schweigen. Ich hab Golf, Passat, A4, Fabia, Rapid, Octavia und Superb ausprobiert. Letzterer war richtig gut, auf allen anderen musste man sich zusammenfalten)
Aber das sind natürlich auch Designentscheidungen, man könnte auch kleine und mittlere Autos sinnvoller bauen...
(Mitteltunnel und Kardan ist dagegen imho eher eine psychologische Sache. Gerade bei den größeren Audi macht der sich, ebenso wie die Türverkleidungen, extrem breit. Technische Gründe hat das nicht, ist Design und sorgt dafür, dass man wenig Raum in jede Richtung hat. Andererseits braucht man den als Fahrer ja nicht. Beine rein, Füße aufs Pedal - fertig. Ob da 10 oder 30 cm Luft zur Seite sind, ist egal.)



> Denke auch dann an den Verbrauch meines Jaguar E, wird mir schwindelig. Früher nutzte ich ihn für Urlaubsfahrten, heute verkaufe ich ihn nur aus Gründen der Sentimantalität nicht.



Denke ich dran, dass es Leute gibt, die jeden Tag an nem E vorbeigehen und dann in einen Daihatsu steigen, wird mir schwindelig 




Krautmausch schrieb:


> Wenn Verbraucher so leicht zu beeinflussen sind, dann gilt das doch auch in die umgekehrte Richtung, als für Umweltschutzmarketing. Ist die Behauptung also richtig, ist die einzige Schlussfolgerung, dass Umweltschutz noch nicht gut genug vermarktet wird.



Umweltschutz bringt nichts ein und mit etwas, dass nichts einbringt, kann man sich kein Marketing leisten.
Ich stimme dir aber zu: Schuld sind die Verbraucher selbst. Es fehlt zwar ein Angebot wirklich umweltfreundlicher Produkte, aber wenn wir beim Beispiel Autos & Verbrauch bleiben, gibt es innerhalb des typischen Nutzungsspektrums druchaus 100% Varabilität. Würden die Leute hier selektiv das kaufen, was am wenigstens schlecht ist, würden die Hersteller auch ihre Entwicklung anpassen. Es wird aber vor allem das gekauft, was richtig schlecht ist. Und die Hersteller passen ihre Entwicklung daran an...
Ist genauso wie mit Parteien: Nein, die, die wir im Moment im Bundestag sitzen haben, sind alle nicht perfekt. Aber es gibt bessere und schlechtere und wenn man jemals wirklich gute haben will, dann sollte man es heute mal mit den besseren versuchen und nicht mit "katastrophal"/AFD.




Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ironischerweise ist Anti-GMO gar nicht pro-Umweltschutz, weil GMOs oftmals für besseren Ertrag und bessere Resistenz sorgen und somit den Einsatz von Ressourcen und Chemie verringern. Anti-GMO ist eigentlich nur eine Wohlfühlaktion, weil Menschen "natürlich" mit "gesund" assoziieren und irgendwelche romantischen kleinen Bauernhöfchen vor Augen haben. Mit kleinen Bauernhöfchen aber keine Massenversorgung zu bewerkstelligen, weder mit Fleisch noch mit Gemüse. Das eigentliche Problem mit GMOs sind Konzerne, Patente, Urheberrechte und Vertragsabhängigkeiten. GMOs brauchen wie alles in der Welt mehr Open Source und mehr freien Zugang zu Informationen und Errungenschaften. Die Zukunft der Menschheit könnte davon abhängen.



GMOs sind eine EXTREME Umweltgefahr. Anti-GMO mag nicht "pro Klimaschutz" sein, aber es ist definitiv der einzig ökologisch akzeptable Weg. Eben gerade weil die Konkurrenzfähigkeit der meisten Gentech-Pflanzen deutlich gesteigert wird, haben sie ein enormes invasives Potenzial. Im Prinzip ist jede Freisetzung die Ansiedlung einer neuen, besonders gut angepassten Spezies in einem Ökosystem, in dass diese überhaupt nicht reinpasst. Die ersten Entwicklungen, bei denen noch gar nicht auf Sterilität geachtet wurde (aber auch heute ist das kein zuverlässiger Prozess), sollen in Mittelamerika teilweise zur Verdrängung heimischer Kräuter durch Gentechweizen geführt haben. Bezüglich der Humanernährung klingt das erstmal toll, aber für die ursprünglichen Ökosysteme ist das der KO-Schlag. Und wenn sich sowas einmal ausbreitet, dann wird man es nie wieder los. Das ist das gleiche wie Hasen und Ochsenfrösche in Australien, Katzen und Ratten auf unzähligen Inseln, Waschbären und Grauhörnchen bei uns,...:
Man kann nur hoffen, dass nicht alzu viel einheimisches im Gegenzug ausstirbt. Aber diese Hoffnung wird selten erfüllt und wenn man hunderte Pflanzen mit neuen Eigenschaften aussetzt, dann werden unweigerlich ein paar dabei sein, die richtig schief gehen.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da liegt das Problem aber in der Verteilung von Geld, nicht bei der Klimarechtigkeit. Also sollte man zusätzlich die Geldverteilung anpassen. (Was sich wunderbar kombinieren lässt: Einnahmen aus der CO2-Abgabe auf HartzIV-Sätze, Steuer- und Sozialabgabenfreibeträge umlegen. Dann zahlen -unabhängig vom Einkommen- die Drecksäue (inklusive Industrie), profitieren tun aber gezielt die Armen.)


Das ist ein gute Idee!


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Der sinnvollste Weg bestände darin,
einfach dafür zu sorgen,
dass die Weltbevölkerung abnimmt. 

Sicherlich kann man die Produktion, Energieversorgung usw. auf klimaschonendere Prozesse umstellen,
das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache,
dass eine wachsende Weltbevölkerung auch immer mehr Ressourcen benötigt. 

Man müsste einfach mal vom ewigen Wachstumswahn,
und der unendlichen Geldvermehrung, wegkommen.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Der sinnvollste Weg bestände darin,
> einfach dafür zu sorgen,
> dass die Weltbevölkerung abnimmt.


Und wie willst du das machen?


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Man könnte den Leuten in armen Regionen Geld zahlen, damit sie sich sterilisieren lassen 
(Gibt es in Indien tatsächlich)

Das ganze ist natürlich nicht einwandfrei, da man ja schon eine Zwangslage armer Menschen nutzt, aber es ist mMn. das freiwilligste was möglich ist.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und wie willst du das machen?



Ich würde erstmal eine grundlegende Bildung für alle Kinder einführen.

Dazu müsste weltweit der Zugang zu menschlich angenehmen Lebensbedingungen,
Strom, sauberes Wasser usw. geschaffen werden. 
Das Ganze wird finanziert über die Weltbank und IWF.

Zeitgleich müsste eine Steuererleichterung für kinderlose Lebensgemeinschaften
eingeführt werden.
Wer sich gar steriliesen lässt, wird mit Steuerfreiheit belohnt.

Bei der nächsten Wirtschafts- oder Finanzkrise werden
doch sowieso wieder Billionen in ein krankes System gepumpt,
Geld ist also genug da.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher mal dafür plädieren,
> das in Europa einfach mal die irrsinnigen hohen Agrarsubventiionen abgeschafft werden.



Wird aber nicht passieren, da der deutsche Bauernverband großen Einfluss besitzt.
Selbst die Autolobby kuscht, wenn der Bauernverband kommt. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Man könnte den Leuten in armen Regionen Geld zahlen, damit sie sich sterilisieren lassen
> (Gibt es in Indien tatsächlich)



Ich würde ja in den Industrieländern die Bevölkerung halbieren, denn die sind ja für mehr CO2 Ausstoß verantwortlich als Menschen in armen Regionen.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Zeitgleich müsste eine Steuererleichterung für kinderlose Lebensgemeinschaften
> eingeführt werden.
> Wer sich gar steriliesen lässt, wird mit Steuerfreiheit belohnt.


Aber auch nur in Ländern mit Überbevölkerung, oder?

Weil in anderen Ländern gibt es u.a. Demographie Probleme und das Rentensystem muß ja auch irgendwie finanziert werden.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber auch nur in Ländern mit Überbevölkerung, oder?
> 
> Weil in anderen Ländern gibt es u.a. Demographie Probleme und das Rentensystem muß ja auch irgendwie finanziert werden.



Nö, weltweit.

Die Rentensystematik könnte man problemlos über Verbrauchsteuern lösen.

Vorausgesetzt, das in allen Ländern eine funktionierende Verwaltung existiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Der sinnvollste Weg bestände darin,
> einfach dafür zu sorgen,
> dass die Weltbevölkerung abnimmt.


Das dauert viel zu lange. Die Erde verträgt ungefähr 200 Millionen Menschen in den USA, 400 Millionen Europäer oder 2 Milliarden Inder. Bezogen auf die heutige Lebensweise. Mit einer Einkind Politik würde es viele Generationen dauern. Bis dahin war es das mit dem Klima.

Die 1,5"C haben wir erreicht, der Prozess läuft, die Permafrostböden tauen und die Spirale der Rückkopplungen ist im Gange. Es muss jetzt sofort gehandelt werden und das wird nicht passieren. Niemand wird auch nur einen Millimeter Komfort hergeben, abgesehen von wenigen Spinnern wie ich,m die zur Zeit fast alles reduzierne, was Energie kostet. Der Rest der Welt will unsere Annehmlichkeiten. Das kracht so gewaltig, dass können sich die Menschen noch gar nicht vorstellen, was passieren wird, wenn es in hundert Jahren 5°C wärmer ist.

- Was spricht gegen Umziehn, anstatt zu pendeln? Norfalls mit der kleinen Zweitwohnung oder dem WG Zimmer? Z.B. mobiles Tinyhouse
- Was spricht gegen leichte Minimalfahrzeuge und die verstärkte Nutzung des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs und Fahrräder?
- Wie wäre es mit Holospaces statt in den Urlaub zu fliegen?
- Wie wäre es, warme Pullover anzuziehen, anstatt auf 25°C im Winter zu heizen
- Was spricht gegen weniger Mobilität, lokale Freunde und ein Abschied des_ "Ich fahre mal am Wochenden von Hamburg nach München"_
- Was spricht gegen viel mehr Gemüser anstatt Fleisch
- Was gegen sparsame Rechner, anstatt 500W Power Gurken
- Was spricht gegen Fegen und Wischen, anstatt den 2000KW Staubsauger anzuschmeißen?
- Was spricht gegen langlebige Produkte, anstatt billigst Wegwerfkram
- usw.

nicht reden, anfangen. Jeder kann massiv sparen, ohne das es großartig Lebensqualität kostet. Und jeder gesparte Tropfen zählt.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, weltweit.
> 
> Die Rentensystematik könnte man problemlos über Verbrauchsteuern lösen.
> 
> Vorausgesetzt, das in allen Ländern eine funktionierende Verwaltung existiert.


Wobei, bei den Problemen die auf uns zukommen, man wohl gar nicht mehr an seine Rente denken braucht. 
Wir noch vielleicht. Aber die Jüngeren nicht mehr.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das kracht so gewaltig, dass können sich die Menschen noch gar nicht vorstellen, was passieren wird, wenn es in hundert Jahren 5°C wärmer ist.


Ja das wird sehr schlimm befürchte ich auch.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das Problem ist halt die "ich denke nur an mich, reicht mir" Haltung vieler.
Praktisch niemand interessiert sich dafür, ob es der nächsten und übernächsten Generation auch noch gut geht.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die 1,5"C haben wir erreicht, der Prozess läuft, die Permafrostböden tauen und die Spirale der Rückkopplungen ist im Gange. Es muss jetzt sofort gehandelt werden und das wird nicht passieren. Niemand wird auch nur einen Millimeter Komfort hergeben, abgesehen von wenigen Spinnern wie ich,m die zur Zeit fast alles reduzierne, was Energie kostet. Der Rest der Welt will unsere Annehmlichkeiten. Das kracht so gewaltig, dass können sich die Menschen noch gar nicht vorstellen, was passieren wird, wenn es in hundert Jahren 5°C wärmer ist.
> 
> - Was spricht gegen Umziehn, anstatt zu pendeln? Norfalls mit der kleinen Zweitwohnung oder dem WG Zimmer? Z.B. mobiles Tinyhouse
> - Wie wäre es mit Holospaces statt in den Urlaub zu fliegen?
> ...



Ich verstehe dich schon. 

Man kann aber erstmal auf etwas verzichten, wenn man es hat. 

2 Mrd. Menschen leben doch in der Gosse, 

sage denen mal, es wird kein Wasser, Strom usw. geben.

Freilich, der Klimawandel hat sich seit den 90-ziger Jahren massiv angekündigt,
was hat sich getan um das zu verhindern?

Die deutschen CO2-Reduktionen sind doch nur zustande gekommen,
weil in den Zeiten der Wiedervereiningung,
im Osten die ganze Schwerindustrie platt gemacht worde.

Jetzt sieht es aber schwieriger aus,
ohne nix, wird nix.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt die "ich denke nur an mich, reicht mir" Haltung vieler.
> Praktisch niemand interessiert sich dafür, ob es der nächsten und übernächsten Generation auch noch gut geht.


Naja, das ist eine Frage des Systems. Gerade wenn man Kinder hat, dann denkt man daran. Darum sind kinderlose Paare sind zwingend förderlich, denn typische Dinks _(Dopple Income no Kinds)_ sind die Verschwender vor dem Herren. Zum Lenken des Verhaltens helfen nur Steuern. Ich mache seit Jahren Urlaub mit dem Paddelboot oder dem Fahrrad. Nächstes Jahre geht es dann im Urlaub zu einem Freund nach Schweden mit Elektrorad und Solar-Anhänger.  Geht natürlich nicht bei Regenwetter. Auch Wanderungen z.B. über die Alpen, sind wirklich eine tolle entspannende Sache. Jeder kann etwas finden, was zu ihm passt und keinen Flug um die Welt bedeutet.



Adi1 schrieb:


> 2 Mrd. Menschen leben doch in der Gosse,


Die sind auch nicht das Problem



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die deutschen CO2-Reduktionen sind doch nur zustande gekommen,
> weil in den Zeiten der Wiedervereiningung,
> im Osten die ganze Schwerindustrie platt gemacht worde.


Und weil energieaufwendige Prozesse ausgelagert werden. Große Anteile des angeblichen chinesichen Energieverbrauches werden exportiert. Und die Auslageurngen sind ein Bärendienst, weil hoch effiziente, aber teure Fabriklen hier schließen, und in China auf alten ineffizienten Maschinen produziert wird.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nicht nur Dinks, hab auch einen ehemaligen Lehrer mit Frau und Kind der wirklich jedes Jahr 2 bis 3 Kreuzfahrten macht.

Und ich? Ich fahre mit der Bahn und komme auch zum Mittelmeer.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

In China und Indien hat man viel zu spät reagiert. 
Man muß sich nur vorstellen... die haben zusammen ungefähr soviele Einwohner wie Nordamerika, Europa und Afrika zusammen.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die sind auch nicht das Problem



Das ist aber ein Teil des Problems.

Diese Menschen möchten auch so leben wie wir,
nachdem sie jahrzehntelang ausgenommen worden.
Was glaubst du denn, wo deine Sneaker oder Buchsen hergestellt werden?

Ein paar Latschen von Adidas werden hier für 150 Taler verjubelt,
die Lohnsklaven in Bangladesch, kriegen rund einen 1 Taler am Tag.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein Teil des Problems.


Nur, wenn wir eingreifen. Und stell Dir mal vor, die USA, Europa, Russland und China vernichten sich alle gegeneinander mit einem "sauberen "Biologischen Krieg. Glaubst Du wirklich, dass dann die Millionen in Bangladesh  unseren Lebensstandard übernehmen'? Nein, solange wir die Länder nicht mit unseren Fabriklen vollknallen, passiert da gar nichts.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Millarden ganz Armen werden wohl nie unseren Lebensstandard übernehmen können, weil es bis dahin wieder bergab geht.
Auch in China und Indien werden wohl nicht alle auf gleichen Niveau leben können.
Weil "der Peak" dann erreicht ist. Und es nur noch nach unten geht.
Ressourcen die verbraucht sind, Klimaveränderungen usw.
Der Kapatitalismus tut seinen Rest dazu bei... weil sich wohl bis zum Schluß Wenige noch versuchen auf die Kosten anderer zu bereichern.
Die nehmen ihr Geld mit ins Grab. Oder vorher schon knallt es richtig... Bürgerkriege etc.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich mag es nicht von Lebensstandard zu sprechen, jedenfalls nicht immer.

Irgendwann ist es einfach kein höherer Standard mehr sondern nur noch Überfluss.
Nein, unseren Standard wird irgendwann hoffentlich jeder haben können, nur unseren Überfluss halt nicht.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich mag es nicht von Lebensstandard zu sprechen, jedenfalls nicht immer.
> 
> Irgendwann ist es einfach kein höherer Standard mehr sondern nur noch Überfluss.
> Nein, unseren Standard wird irgendwann hoffentlich jeder haben können, nur unseren Überfluss halt nicht.


Wie willst du es sonst nennen? Niveau?

Ich glaube nicht das alle Menschen davon profitieren können. Auch wenn sie es theoretisch könnten, wenn man das Geld und Nahrung umverteilt.
Dafür ist der Kapitalismus zu raffgierig.
Und niemand von denen ganz oben möchte gerne sein Niveau aufgeben.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja Niveau, aber Standard klingt mir irgendwie zu flach für Leute die im totalen Überfluss leben.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nur, wenn wir eingreifen. Und stell Dir mal vor, die USA, Europa, Russland und China vernichten sich alle gegeneinander mit einem "sauberen "Biologischen Krieg. Glaubst Du wirklich, dass dann die Millionen in Bangladesh  unseren Lebensstandard übernehmen'? Nein, solange wir die Länder nicht mit unseren Fabriklen vollknallen, passiert da gar nichts.



Das stelle ich mir gar nicht vor,
weil das einfach nicht eintreten wird.

Grundsätzlich müsste man mal die Zockerei an den Börsen verbieten.

Die Raffgier ist doch das Problem.

Wieso sprechen denn  Milliärde davon,
ihr Vermögen spenden zu wollen,
nachdem sie andere beschissen haben?

Warren Buffett – Wikipedia

Sind das plötzlich Wohltäter?

Sollche Leute würde ich an die Wand stellen, 

oder 30 Jahre Zwangsarbeit in Sibirien.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wir müssen nicht gleich stalinistische Strafen einführen. Wenn du einen Milliardär einmal auf das Niveau eines H4 Empfängers enteignet hast ist es doch genug.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir müssen nicht gleich stalinistische Strafen einführen. Wenn du einen Milliardär einmal auf das Niveau eines H4 Empfängers enteignet hast ist es doch genug.



Ja,

das war jetzt etwas überspitzt formuliert. 

An dem Problem ändert sich aber trotzdem nichts.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Jeder Mensch sollte mindestens 1500 Euro Netto zum Leben haben.
Damit kann man  gut auskommen.
Allerdings kommt es drauf an wo man lebt.
In Indien können 1500 Euro schon viel mehr Wert sein als hier. Weil die Lebenshaltungskosten dort geringer sind.
Und in München oder Berlin kommt man bei den Mietpreisen damit nicht weit.
Das müßte angepasst werden.
Also eine Art Grundeinkommen.
Nur mal hypothetisch... wenn man Geld anders verteilen würde.
Aber wir kriegen sowas ja nicht mal in Deutschland hin.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Also eine Art Grundeinkommen.



Das wird niemals eingeführt werden,

weil dann Millionen an Sesselfurzern ihren Job verlieren.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Naja, das ist eine Frage des Systems. Gerade wenn man Kinder hat, dann denkt man daran. Darum sind kinderlose Paare sind zwingend förderlich, denn typische Dinks _(Dopple Income no Kinds)_ sind die Verschwender vor dem Herren. Zum Lenken des Verhaltens helfen nur Steuern. Ich mache seit Jahren Urlaub mit dem Paddelboot oder dem Fahrrad. Nächstes Jahre geht es dann im Urlaub zu einem Freund nach Schweden mit Elektrorad und Solar-Anhänger.  Geht natürlich nicht bei Regenwetter. Auch Wanderungen z.B. über die Alpen, sind wirklich eine tolle entspannende Sache. Jeder kann etwas finden, was zu ihm passt und keinen Flug um die Welt bedeutet.



Auch Kinder können Verschwender sein, wenns immer das neues Smartphone sein muss, die tollen Klamotten, die besten Beauty Sachen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es wichtig, dass ein Umdenken im Kopf statt findet. Wieso muss man immer mit anderen konkurieren? Wieso muss es immer das neueste sein?
Warum kauft man Lebensmittel, in denen sich Palmöl befindet? Wieso kauft man im Supermarkt die Äpfel, die aus Südamerika kommen?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich mag es nicht von Lebensstandard zu sprechen, jedenfalls nicht immer.
> 
> Irgendwann ist es einfach kein höherer Standard mehr sondern nur noch Überfluss.
> Nein, unseren Standard wird irgendwann hoffentlich jeder haben können, nur unseren Überfluss halt nicht.



Wir leben in einer Wegwerfgesellschaft, in der wirklich alles weggeworfen wird. Was natürlich daran liegt, dass alles im Überfluss vorhanden ist.
Das bringt der Kapitalismus eben mit sich. alles muss überall immer verfügbar sein.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir müssen nicht gleich stalinistische Strafen einführen. Wenn du einen Milliardär einmal auf das Niveau eines H4 Empfängers enteignet hast ist es doch genug.



Warum will aber ein Milliardär Milliardär sein?
Wieso liegt das Geld irgendwo herum? Wieso wird es nicht investiert?
Die deutschen haben, wenn ich die Zahlen noch im Kopf habe, rund 5 Billionen Euro an Barvermögen, das auf irgendwelchen Konten liegt.
Wieso wird das nicht investiert? Was könnte man mit 5 Billionen alles machen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist ein gute Idee!



Erzähl ich seit Jahren (bald Jahrzehnten), aber wer hört schon auf mich... 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Der sinnvollste Weg bestände darin,
> einfach dafür zu sorgen,
> dass die Weltbevölkerung abnimmt.



Erzähl ich sogar noch länger 
Ist aber weder ein schneller noch ein einfacher Schritt und deswegen nichts, worauf es sich zu konzentrieren lohnt. (Außer man betreibt Massenmord. Das ist schnell, effektiv und ressourceneffizient. Hat aber 1-2 andere Nachteile die ich hoffentlich nicht auflisten muss.)




Sparanus schrieb:


> Man könnte den Leuten in armen Regionen Geld zahlen, damit sie sich sterilisieren lassen
> (Gibt es in Indien tatsächlich)
> 
> Das ganze ist natürlich nicht einwandfrei, da man ja schon eine Zwangslage armer Menschen nutzt, aber es ist mMn. das freiwilligste was möglich ist.



Man könnte entsprechende Operationen und auch nicht dauerhafte Verhütungsmethoden erstmal weltweit gratis machen. Sterisilation für Frauen fängt in Deutschland afaik bei 400 € an und kann für junge Personen jahre der Suche und unzählige Arztbesuche bedeuten, ehe sie jemand finden, der es macht. Aber selbst 100 € bei Männern sind ein überflüssiges Hinderniss, zumal die möglichen Komplikationen schon mehr als abschreckend genug sind. Sichere, zuverlässige und bei etwaigen Komplikationen leicht und ohne jegliche Folgeschäden wieder entfernbare Dinge sollte einfach jeder (mit der nötigen Anatomie) "mal eben" ausprobieren können. Aber es ist in Deutschland einfacher, günstiger und schneller, sich eine schwarze Sonne auf die Stirn tätowieren zu lassen, als eine Spirale eingesetzt zu bekommen.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber auch nur in Ländern mit Überbevölkerung, oder?
> 
> Weil in anderen Ländern gibt es u.a. Demographie Probleme und das Rentensystem muß ja auch irgendwie finanziert werden.



Das Rentensystem so wie wir es in Deutschland haben ist einfach eine Fehlkonstruktion, die einfach ersetzt werden muss. Das war mal für eine stetig wachsende Bevölkerung und eine extrem kurze Rentenphase von wenigen Jahren nach einer Beschäftigungsphase von ettlichen Jahrzehnten konzipiert. Heute ist es nur noch eine Last, da braucht man nicht mit Demographie kommen. Und selbige kriegt man Wanderungsbewegungen (in beide Richtungen! Da muss man sich nichts vormachen - wenn die englisch-fernen Babyboomer durch sind, werden Altersheime in Deutschland leerstehen) in den Griff.
Davon abgesehen:
Unter den Ländern mit einer Fläche von 100.000 km² oder mehr hat Deutschland die siebsthöchste Bevölkerungsdichte weltweit. Wenn einer Überbevölkert ist, dann wird. Wollte man die Weltbevölkerung auf 1/4 reduzieren (1,5-2 Milliarden würde ich maximum für ökologisch "gut" bezeichnen) und in Deutschland einen vergleichbaren Durchschnitt haben, dann müsste man die Bevölkerung hier auf 1/16 reduzieren. Also etwas weniger als die Einwohnerzahl Bremens. Alles, was mehr ist, geht zu Lasten der Ressourcen künftiger Generationen oder anderer Länder.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Was spricht gegen Umziehn, anstatt zu pendeln? Norfalls mit der kleinen Zweitwohnung oder dem WG Zimmer? Z.B. mobiles Tinyhouse



Tinyhouses haben einen enormen Flächenverbrauch, kannst du bei deutscher Bevölkerungsdichte vergessen. Gegen den Rest sprechen meist persönliche Bindungen: Man will mit seinen nächsten zusammen sein und da in Deutschland jeder Erwachsene Arbeiten soll, gilt es dabei die Lage eines zweiten Arbeitsplatzes zu berücksichtigen.



> - Was spricht gegen leichte Minimalfahrzeuge und die verstärkte Nutzung des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs und Fahrräder?
> - Wie wäre es mit Holospaces statt in den Urlaub zu fliegen?



Es gibt ne Menge Alternativen zu fliegen, aber Bilder angucken ersetzt nur einen Bruchteil der möglichen Erfahrungen



> - Wie wäre es, warme Pullover anzuziehen, anstatt auf 25°C im Winter zu heizen
> - Was spricht gegen weniger Mobilität, lokale Freunde und ein Abschied des_ "Ich fahre mal am Wochenden von Hamburg nach München"_
> - Was spricht gegen viel mehr Gemüser anstatt Fleisch



Der Geschmack 
(1-2 mal die Woche + Wurst zum Frühstück muss für mich sein, sorry)



> - Was gegen sparsame Rechner, anstatt 500W Power Gurken
> - Was spricht gegen Fegen und Wischen, anstatt den 2000KW Staubsauger anzuschmeißen?
> - Was spricht gegen langlebige Produkte, anstatt billigst Wegwerfkram
> - usw.
> ...





Headcrash schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch sollte mindestens 1500 Euro Netto zum Leben haben.
> Damit kann man  gut auskommen.
> Allerdings kommt es drauf an wo man lebt.
> In Indien können 1500 Euro schon viel mehr Wert sein als hier. Weil die Lebenshaltungskosten dort geringer sind.
> ...



Der ausgleich kommt von alleine, ein Großteil der Preise geht letztlich auf Lohnkosten zurück. Werden die angehoben, steigen auch die Preise. In Indien würden sie explodieren. (Vergl. Big-Mac-Index)




Threshold schrieb:


> Warum kauft man Lebensmittel, in denen sich Palmöl befindet?



Weil Nutella schmeckt. Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren!
(Warum das Zeug in so vielen anderen Dingen drinsteckt und Ferrero als ohnehin-nicht-gerade-günstig-anbieter nicht auf Bio umstellt wäre ein anderes Thema)



> Warum will aber ein Milliardär Milliardär sein?
> Wieso liegt das Geld irgendwo herum? Wieso wird es nicht investiert?
> Die deutschen haben, wenn ich die Zahlen noch im Kopf habe, rund 5 Billionen Euro an Barvermögen, das auf irgendwelchen Konten liegt.
> Wieso wird das nicht investiert? Was könnte man mit 5 Billionen alles machen?



Beinhaltet die Zahl möglicherweise auch Bausparverträgen, Rentenrücklagen sowie nicht-private Kunden von Firmen und insbesondere auch Vermietern? Da gibt es jeweils gute Gründe, auf nötige Investitionen vorbereitet zu sein. Und so wahnsinnig viel ist eine Billion halt auch nicht. Umgelegt auf die Bevölkerung knapp 12000 pro Nase. Bei einem Durchschnittseinkommen von 2400 € also gerade einmal 5 Monate. Die offizielle Empfehlung sind iirc Rücklagen für die Ausgaben von 6 Monaten zu haben und da kommen dann oben noch die Ansparungen für größere einmalige Ausgaben.


----------



## Krautmausch (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wenn sich sowas einmal ausbreitet, dann wird man es nie wieder los. Das ist das gleiche wie Hasen und Ochsenfrösche in Australien, Katzen und Ratten auf unzähligen Inseln, Waschbären und Grauhörnchen bei uns,...:



Oder der Mensch auf der ganzen Welt. 

Alle anderen invasiven Spezies sind nur Begleiterscheinungen der invasivsten Spezies von allen.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Rentensystem so wie wir es in Deutschland haben ist einfach eine Fehlkonstruktion, die einfach ersetzt werden muss. Das war mal für eine stetig wachsende Bevölkerung und eine extrem kurze Rentenphase von wenigen Jahren nach einer Beschäftigungsphase von ettlichen Jahrzehnten konzipiert. Heute ist es nur noch eine Last, da braucht man nicht mit Demographie kommen. Und selbige kriegt man Wanderungsbewegungen (in beide Richtungen! Da muss man sich nichts vormachen - wenn die englisch-fernen Babyboomer durch sind, werden Altersheime in Deutschland leerstehen) in den Griff.


Babyboom? Bei 1,5 Kinder pro Frau statistisch sieht das aber nicht so aus.
Und so wie aussieht ist die Geburtenzahl wieder rückläufig: Geburten  -  Statistisches Bundesamt
Wenn das so bleibt werden die Altenheime immer voller und nicht leerer.
Und es werden weiterhin mehr Rentenbezieher als Einzahler.



> Davon abgesehen:
> Unter den Ländern mit einer Fläche von 100.000 km² oder mehr hat Deutschland die siebsthöchste Bevölkerungsdichte weltweit. Wenn einer Überbevölkert ist, dann wird. Wollte man die Weltbevölkerung auf 1/4 reduzieren (1,5-2 Milliarden würde ich maximum für ökologisch "gut" bezeichnen) und in Deutschland einen vergleichbaren Durchschnitt haben, dann müsste man die Bevölkerung hier auf 1/16 reduzieren. Also etwas weniger als die Einwohnerzahl Bremens. Alles, was mehr ist, geht zu Lasten der Ressourcen künftiger Generationen oder anderer Länder.


So gesehen hast du Recht. Wenn man die Bevölkerungsdichte insgesamt berücksichtigt.
Aber es gibt in Asien Metropolen und Ballungsgebiete die haben soviel oder mehr Einwohner als bei uns ein ganzes Bundesland.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Baby-Boomer – Wikipedia 

Was ist daran verwerflich, dass die Asiaten energie- und ressourceneffizient wohnen? Ich würde es nicht mögen, aber es hat objektiv Vorteile.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Baby-Boomer – Wikipedia


Achso, das meintest du. Da hatte ich wohl nicht richtig gelesen.



> Was ist daran verwerflich, dass die Asiaten energie- und ressourceneffizient wohnen? Ich würde es nicht mögen, aber es hat objektiv Vorteile.


Wo ist das denn bei denen effizient? Ich hatte kürzlich eine Doku darüber gesehen. Die verbrauchen enorme Mengen an Strom.
Und dadurch, dass sich die Großstädte, in den Sommermonaten immer mehr aufheizen, wird auch die Zahl der Klimaanlagen weiter steigen.
Das heisst noch mehr Stromverbrauch.
Von unschönen anderen Dingen wie Smog usw mal abgesehen. Welcher aber wohl vermehrt im Winter auftritt.


----------



## compisucher (11. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Sitzposition die höher als so ziemlich jedes in Deutschland verkaufte Sofa ist, hast du schon in einem Skoda Fabia. Von absolut allen (Mini-)Vans ganz zu schweigen. Echte SUVs dagegen haben die Sitzfläche deutlich oberhalb des Knies, teilweise schon auf Hüfthöhe. Da musst du nach oben reinklettern und auch wenn das vielleicht angenehmer ist, als sich in einen flachen Sportwagen einzufädeln: Optimal ist es nicht, sondern weit jenseits davon. Außerdem rechtfertigt die Sitzposition noch lange keine unaerodynamischen Fronten, übergewichtige Karosserien und vor allem miserable Aerodynamik mancher SUVs. Jeder VW-Bus bietet seit Ewigkeiten eine hohe Sitzposition, hat trotzdem einen niedrigeren Luftwiderstand als einige SUVs. Und wenn es einfach nur um "hoch" geht, könnte man auch konventionelle Karossen höher legen. Entsprechende Kombis waren eine zeitlang sogar recht beliebt und auch wenn das den Verbrauch leicht anhebt, ist es um Welten besser als nur das Dach hochzuziehen und damit die Stirnfläche deutlich zu vergrößern.



Ich habe geschrieben, das Konzept einer höheren Sitzposition, erleichterter Einstieg usw. ist vorteilhaft - nicht der SUV ist vorteilhaft.
Dass das Sitz- und vor allem Rundumsichtkonzept unterschiedlich angegangen werden kann, ist mir auch klar ^^

Technisch ist es (fast) egal, wie die Kiste aussieht, denn ob der CW Wert, um mal bei Audi exemplarisch herauszuheben, 0,33 beim A6 Avant oder 0,35 bei Q8 Monster beträgt, ist beim Spritverbrauch eher zweitrangig.
Erstrangig ist der 400 oder 500 PS Motor, dann 2,5 to, oder so, die bewegt werden wollen und drittes (oder auch erstes) der fossile Verbrennungsmotor - da hilft das Feigenblatt Hybrid auch nicht mehr, vor allem wenn der E-Motor dann noch quasi additiv zum eh schon potenten Benziner obendrauf gepackt wird.

Rein aerodynamisch wird sich an den 0,3 bis 0,33 auch kaum was ändern - unser Zoe ist ja schon knuffig - aber Frontfläche bleibt Frontfläche und er hat 0,33 
Und der VW T6 hat eben seine 0,34 oder so.

Da unser Arbeitstier des Waldbauernhofes, der Dodge Ram 1500 auch nur 0,36 hat = kein relevanter Maßstab für mich.

Über den kann man nun trefflich streiten, aber er verbraucht so ziemlich die Hälfte an Sprit, als der letzte Traktor (BJ 2009), zieht größere Bäume aus dem Wald und das viel schneller und wenn mal eines unserer Schafe krank ist, bekommen wir es ohne Probleme und sehr schnell von der Alm ins Dorf.
Außerdem sind wir es, der den Schneepflugunimog der Gemeinde regelmäßig jeden Winter aus der Schneeverwehung zieht - ok, ist auch 850 - 1000 m Seehöhe, insofern völlig irrelevant für die Platz und Umweltdiskussion in der Stadt.

By the Way, warum macht ihr es denn nicht in den Deutschen Städten wir bei uns in Tirol?
Alles Tempo 20 oder Spielstraße innerorts und wer 5 km/h schneller fährt, einmal 600 € und bei zweiten Mal 1400 €, superstreng kontrolliert - bei uns fährt im Dorf seit dem jeder Rad


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Eben zum ersten mal in nem Twizy mitgefahren. Eigentlich ziemlich angenehm muss ich sagen, selbst mit 1,95.
Und warum ist es relativ angenehm? Weil man selbst mit meiner Größe nirgendwo vorne anstößt als Mitfahrer.

Leider ein relativ teures Fahrzeug, sonst wäre das für viele Pendler die Lösung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> By the Way, warum macht ihr es denn nicht in den Deutschen Städten wir bei uns in Tirol?
> Alles Tempo 20 oder Spielstraße innerorts und wer 5 km/h schneller fährt, einmal 600 € und bei zweiten Mal 1400 €, superstreng kontrolliert - bei uns fährt im Dorf seit dem jeder Rad


Weil das in dieser Kultur aus Egoisten, denen es völlig egal ist, was sie an Emissionen erzeugen, nicht umsetzbar ist. Unser CO2 Ausstoßes liegt nicht an der Gesetzgebung, sondern am persönlichen Verhalten. Und Vernunft sowie Verantwortungsgefühl gibt es nicht mehr, oder gab es besser gesagt nie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn bei denen effizient? Ich hatte kürzlich eine Doku darüber gesehen. Die verbrauchen enorme Mengen an Strom.
> Und dadurch, dass sich die Großstädte, in den Sommermonaten immer mehr aufheizen, wird auch die Zahl der Klimaanlagen weiter steigen.



Guck dir das Klima in den meisten asiatischen Städten an - da brauchst du für vergleichbaren Komfort auch auf dem Land eine Klimaanlage. Zusätzlich aber auch noch jede Menge Platz und Energie für Verkehr, die bei konzentrierter Stadtbewohnung entfallen. (Wie hoch die Aufheizung in einigen asiatischen Mega-Citys überhaupt ist, würde mich an der Stelle aber mal interessieren. Die stärkere Aufheizung von Asphalt sollte sich bei im Schnitt >10 stöckiger, enger Bebauung kaum noch bemerkbar machen.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben, das Konzept einer höheren Sitzposition, erleichterter Einstieg usw. ist vorteilhaft - nicht der SUV ist vorteilhaft.



Und ich hab geschrieben, dass einige beliebte SUVs nicht das Konzept einer höheren, vorteilhaften Sitzposition umsetzen, sondern das einer zu hohen, nachteiligen Sitzposition 



> Technisch ist es (fast) egal, wie die Kiste aussieht, denn ob der CW Wert, um mal bei Audi exemplarisch herauszuheben, 0,33 beim A6 Avant oder 0,35 bei Q8 Monster beträgt, ist beim Spritverbrauch eher zweitrangig.



Cw-Wert ist allgemein schnurz. Worauf es ankommt ist der gesamt Luftwiderstand und das ist Cw*Stirnfläche. Bei ersterem sind SUVs zum Teil ziemlich gut, weil allgemein bei großen Objekten mehr Gestaltungsspielraum für einen niedrigen Cw besteht. Aber was nützt einem ein 10% niedrigerer Widerstandkoeffizient/niedrigerer Widerstand pro Fläche, wenn die Fläche 40% größer ist?



> Rein aerodynamisch wird sich an den 0,3 bis 0,33 auch kaum was ändern - unser Zoe ist ja schon knuffig - aber Frontfläche bleibt Frontfläche und er hat 0,33
> Und der VW T6 hat eben seine 0,34 oder so.



0,25 ist eigentlich ganz gut möglich; das Model 3 hat 0,23 und Mercedes bewirbt die neue A-Klasse mit 0,22 und der aktuelle 5er soll das auch schaffen. Aber wie gesagt: Man muss zusätzlich auch die Frontfläche klein halten; ein GLE (Cw 0,29) verbraucht nicht das gleiche wie ein 1er (Cw 0,29).

Gewicht ist dagegen auf der Langstrecke zu vernachlässigen.



> By the Way, warum macht ihr es denn nicht in den Deutschen Städten wir bei uns in Tirol?
> Alles Tempo 20 oder Spielstraße innerorts und wer 5 km/h schneller fährt, einmal 600 € und bei zweiten Mal 1400 €, superstreng kontrolliert - bei uns fährt im Dorf seit dem jeder Rad



Wir haben größere Städte, viel zu viele Pendler und keinen ausreichenden ÖPNV. Warum letztere beiden Punkte der Fall sind, ist eine gute Frage die Politiker und deren Wähler ungern besprechen. Aber bei 25 km Fahrstrecken innerstädtisch und 50-100 km täglicher Pendelstrecke sind 20 km/h tatsächlich keine Lösung.
Außerdem will ich mich nicht mit dem Rad einbremsen lassen


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie hoch die Aufheizung in einigen asiatischen Mega-Citys überhaupt ist, würde mich an der Stelle aber mal interessieren.


Leider habe ich jetzt keine konkreten Zahlen dazu gefunden.



> Die stärkere Aufheizung von Asphalt sollte sich bei im Schnitt >10 stöckiger, enger Bebauung kaum noch bemerkbar machen.


Einfach nur in die Höhe bauen reicht wohl nicht.



> Schon heute lebt mehr als die Hälfte der Weltbevölkerung in Städten - im Jahr 2050 werden es mehr als zwei Drittel sein. Durch dichte Bebauung wird ein Hitzeinsel-Effekt verursacht, so dass die Luft kaum zirkulieren kann - denn Oberflächen wie Glas reflektieren das Sonnenlicht und Beton- und Asphaltflächen speichern die Wärme. Auch Autoabgase und die Abwärme von Klimaanlagen tragen zur Aufheizung bei. Deswegen ist es in Städten einige Grad wärmer als in ihrem Umland.


Singapur geht da mit gutem Beispiel voran: Gruene Architektur – die Zukunft der Staedte? | Wissen | SWR2 | SWR


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich liebe den Klimawandel und seine Folgen. Das wird hier alles so wunderbar in Deutschland

 Eingeschleppte Hyalomma
*Zecke Riesenzecke überträgt erstmals Fleckfieber in Deutschland*
_Sie ist deutlich größer als heimische Zecken, man erkennt sie an den gestreiften Beinen: Die Tropenzecke Hyalomma kommt inzwischen auch in Deutschland vor - und hat offenbar erstmals einen Menschen mit Fleckfieber infiziert. 
_Quelle: Hyalomma in Siegen: Riesenzecke infiziert Pferdewirt mit Fleckfieber - SPIEGEL ONLINE

...


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das ist eine noch  ganz andere Folge der Klimaerwärmung.
Arten die normalerweise  woanders zu Hause sind suchen sich hier neue Gebiete.
Dabei schleppen sie neue Krankheiten ein.
Oder verdrängen  einheimische Arten.

Sollte die japanische Riesenhornisse in Deutschland eingeschleppt werden und sich stärker verbreiten, sieht das für die einheimischen Imker & Bienen nicht mehr so gut aus.
Das hätte auch wirtschaftliche Schäden zur Folge.
Es gibt leider auch Idioten die Tiere aus dem Ausland extra mitbringen und hier aussetzen.


----------



## Adi1 (15. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eingeschleppte Hyalomma
> *Zecke Riesenzecke überträgt erstmals Fleckfieber in Deutschland*
> _Sie ist deutlich größer als heimische Zecken, man erkennt sie an den gestreiften Beinen: Die Tropenzecke Hyalomma kommt inzwischen auch in Deutschland vor - und hat offenbar erstmals einen Menschen mit Fleckfieber infiziert.
> _Quelle: Hyalomma in Siegen: Riesenzecke infiziert Pferdewirt mit Fleckfieber - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Kein Ding,

dazu haben wir Bayer und Co.

Einfach die Chemiekeule ausgepackt, und fertig.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Einfach die Chemiekeule ausgepackt, und fertig.



Brauchst du nicht. Einfach ein paar parasitäre Wespen oder einige Fadenwürmer.


----------



## Adi1 (16. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht. Einfach ein paar parasitäre Wespen oder einige Fadenwürmer.



Unsinn, 

wenn schon,

dann radikal.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

"Tötet das Vieh bevor es Eier legt"


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> "Tötet das Vieh bevor es Eier legt"



Wir haben ja schon genug Arten ausgerottet,

auf die Eine mehr,

kommt es auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Normalerweise bin ich vehement gegen die Ausrottung von Arten.
Aber bei manchen ist es für alle wohl besser.


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Jo, ich würde erstmal bei uns anfangen,

auf die Dauer wird es so nicht mehr gut gehen.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Für uns schließe ich das aus. Bin ja selber ein Mensch.

Aber wenn ich eine (höher entwickelte) extraterristrische Intelligenz wäre, könnte ich darauf kommen.
Oder der zitierte "Agent Smith".


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja,

ohne eine wirksame Reduzierung unserer Spezie,

wird das auch mit dem Klimaschutz nix werden.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Reduzieren ist etwas anderes als ausrotten.
Wobei wir dann wieder bei der Frage sind: wie will man (human) die Weltbevölkerung reduzieren?
Ohne das jemand zu Schaden kommt.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Unkritisch:
Vermögen, Verhütungsmittel, Aufklärung 

Kritisch:
Sterilisation, Strafen

Ausgeschlossen:
Tötung


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Unkritisch:
> *Vermögen*, Verhütungsmittel, Aufklärung


Wie meinst du das mit Vermögen?


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wohlstand


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Achso. Ja gerade in den armen Ländern oder Regionen dort vermehren sich die Menschen stärker und haben viele Kinder.
Auch mit dem Hintergedanken, dass die Kinder später einmal die Eltern und Familie versorgen sollen.


----------



## Krautmausch (19. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Unkritisch:
> Vermögen, Verhütungsmittel, Aufklärung
> 
> Kritisch:
> ...



Die unfreiwillige Geburtenkontrolle ist übrigens nach UN-Recht mit Völkermord gleichgesetzt. Sterilisierung ist sowohl rechtlich als auch moralisch einfach nicht drin.


----------



## Sparanus (19. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wie gesagt in Indien wird den Frauen gutes Geld angeboten, wenn sie sich sterilisieren lassen. Also freiwillig, aber moralisch kritisch da man ggf. eine Zwangslage ausnutzt.


----------



## Adi1 (19. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Sterilisierung ist sowohl rechtlich als auch moralisch einfach nicht drin.



Auf freiwilliger Basis schon,

mit finanziellen Zuwendungen könnte man die Überbevölkerung schon etwas reduzieren.


----------



## compisucher (19. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Letztlich genügt ein Blick nach good old europe.

Hat der Großteil der Bevölkerung ausreichend Zugang zu höherer Bildung, fair und ausreichend bezahlten Jobs und lohnenswerten Zukunftsperspektiven (Wohlstand, eigener Besitz, Urlaub, Schule, sozialen +kulturellen Zugang)  und der weibliche Anteil dieser Bevölkerung ein gleichberechtigtes Dasein, 
erledigt sich das Thema Geburtenkontrolle von selbst...


----------



## Slezer (19. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> [...]
> Hat der Großteil der Bevölkerung ausreichend Zugang zu höherer Bildung, fair und ausreichend bezahlten Jobs und lohnenswerten Zukunftsperspektiven (Wohlstand, eigener Besitz, Urlaub, Schule, sozialen +kulturellen Zugang)   [...]



Wie bitte??


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Letztlich genügt ein Blick nach good old europe.
> 
> Hat der Großteil der Bevölkerung ausreichend Zugang zu höherer Bildung, fair und ausreichend bezahlten Jobs und lohnenswerten Zukunftsperspektiven (*Wohlstand, eigener Besitz, Urlaub, Schule, sozialen +kulturellen Zugang*)  und der weibliche Anteil dieser Bevölkerung ein gleichberechtigtes Dasein,
> erledigt sich das Thema Geburtenkontrolle von selbst...



Und wo soll das alles, nach aktuell dafür geltenden gesellschaftlichen Maßstäben, für rund 7,7 Mrd. Menschen herkommen, ohne dem Planeten und seinem Ökosystem engültig den zeitnahen Todesstoß zu versetzen?


----------



## compisucher (19. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Gerechtere Verteilung des Wohlstandes?

Die derzeitigen Industriestaaten leben prächtig davon, dass sie spottbillig Rohstoffe aber auch so nette Dinge wie Palmöl / Kaffee u. dgl. für einen Apfel und Ei in den Entwicklungsländern einkaufen 
und zum Dank dürfen die dann auch noch unseren Abfall entsorgen - gerecht ist etwas anderes.

Gerade die nun erkannte Notwendigkeit bei uns, nachhaltiger zu wirtschaften (im ureigensten Interesse) ergibt theoretisch gleichberechtigte Chancen auch in den Entwicklungsländern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das globale Durchschnittsvermögen liegt bei 56541 $. Selbst wenn* du alle Werte mit 0 Aufwand gleichmäßig verteilst bekommst, erreichst du gerade einmal etwas mehr als das Durchschnittsvermögen von Chile, kaum ein Viertel des deutschen Durchschnitts.
Liste der Laender nach Vermoegen pro Kopf – Wikipedia

Das wäre zwar menschlich und von der Gerechtigkeit her ein gigantischer Fortschritt, würde aber noch nicht zu einer schrumpfenden Weltbevölkerung führen. Aber den Pro-Kopf-Ressourcenverbrauch beinahe auf das Niveau von Deutschland heben und das ist mit 8 Milliarden Menschen ein Super-GAU.


*: Das ist ein verdammt gewichtiges "wenn". Man kann nicht einfach jemandem seine Milliardärs-Villa auf einer Privat-Insel wegnehmen und dafür 1000 Eigentumswohnungen in arbeitsnaher Lage an Bedürftige verteilen. Auch diverse Kunst- und Sammlerschätze sind unteilbar und Wertanlagen und -Papieren würden ihren Wert sofort verlieren, wenn sie (ehemals) arme Personen in großer Zahl gegen etwas nützliches eintauschen möchten, da die Börsen bekanntermaßen um mehrere Größenordnungen über die Realwerte aufgeblasen sind. Und sogar so Kleinigkeiten wie z.B. viele wertvolle PKW wären in der dritten Welt ohne passende Straßeninfrastruktur wertlos; Luxusgüter wie Schmuck oder Freizeitgeräte nutzlos. Nimmt man noch den reinen Organisations- und Transportaufwand hinzu würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn 50-90% des globalen Vermögens bei einer Umverteilung entwertet werden würden. D.h. selbst wenn alle ihr Vermögen freiwillig (LOL!) in einen Pool schmeißen, aus dem dann gerecht jeder Einwohner des Planeten einen fairen Anteil erhält, würde am Ende nicht jeder das heutige Durchschnittsvermögen, sondern möglicherweise nur 1/10 davon besitzen. 
Vermögensgerechtigkeit über Umverteilung von Wachstum zu schaffen, also den Reichen ihren Plunder lassen und nur den möglichen/erheblichen Zuwachs in nützliches für die Armen abzuzweigen, wird dagegen noch ettliche Jahrzehnte dauern, bis sich eine deutliche Auswirkung auf Geburtenraten ergibt. Und es funktioniert überhaupt nur, solange Wachstum da ist. Wir haben aber nicht soviel Zeit und wenn der Klimawandel zuschlägt, haben wir auch kein Wachstum mehr.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben aber nicht soviel Zeit und wenn der Klimawandel zuschlägt, haben wir auch kein Wachstum mehr.



Naja, wenigstens kann sich der Multimilliardär dann noch über den Wert seiner Villa in Malibu, am Grund des dann mehrere Meter höheren Atlantik, erfreuen, auch wenn deren Wert dann nicht mehr wachsen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Yachten statt Villen!
(vor allem nichts in Malibu. Flach, Hurricane-Einzugsgebiet, mit Touristen überlaufen, von Trump regiert - ne danke.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das globale Durchschnittsvermögen liegt bei 56541 $.


Forbes-Liste der aermsten Menschen der Welt von Mann aus Sierra Leone angefuehrt


----------



## compisucher (21. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben aber nicht soviel Zeit und wenn der Klimawandel zuschlägt, haben wir auch kein Wachstum mehr.



Genau DAS glaube ich als Berufsoptimist eben nicht.

Im Gegenteil ergeben sich aus der notwendigen Umstrukturierung der globalen Wirtschaft auch Chancen, sofern man sie nutzt.

Think bigger, China macht es uns (zumindest in Planspielen) vor:
Neue AEra erneuerbarer Energie: China baut erstes Weltraum-Solarkraftwerk - n-tv.de

Denen traue ich zu, daraus Realität werden zu lassen.


----------



## Slezer (21. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hab gerade gelesen das der Amazonas schon seit 16tagen brennt. Ich lese täglich News aber das hatte ich die letzten 16tage nicht gelesen


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Think bigger, China macht es uns (zumindest in Planspielen) vor:
> Neue AEra erneuerbarer Energie: China baut erstes Weltraum-Solarkraftwerk - n-tv.de
> 
> Denen traue ich zu, daraus Realität werden zu lassen.



Ich glaube nicht daran. Viel zu teuer.
Und wie will man das Ding instand halten?


----------



## Krautmausch (21. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Yachten statt Villen!



Ich tippe ja auf schwimmende Inseln, auf die sich die Oberschicht flüchten wird, nachdem sie die Weltwirtschaft bis auf die Knochen ausgenommen hat und auf dem Festland der hungernde Mob tobt.


----------



## compisucher (21. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht daran. Viel zu teuer.
> Und wie will man das Ding instand halten?



Die Frage ist, was ist langfristig teurer?

Fossile Kraftwerke mit Sicherheit.
Fission steht auf der Abschussliste in D.
Fusionskraftwerke derzeit noch eher ein Wunschtraum.
Wasserkraft - Potential in D. eher schon ausgeschöpft.
Windkraft - von allen geliebt, aber keiner will so ein Riesenrad im Vorgarten stehen haben...
Solarstrom, nur bedingt effizient in unseren Breitengraden, wie ich persönlich feststellen darf.
An anderer Stelle hat mal jemand hier geschrieben, die geplanten Solarkraftwerke in der Sahara würden uns von Despoten abhängig in der Energieversorgung machen - die Karte kann man an des Stelle zurückspielen 
Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft unsere Solarpanels allein durch Witterung beschädigt werden, dürfte das bisschen Sonnenwind und UV eher lächerlich dagegen sein.

Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto charmanter kommen mir die chinesischen Gedanken vor.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Je wärmer es wird, desto mehr Wind hast du. Ergo kannst du mehr Windkraftwerke bauen.
Das ist deutlich günstiger als irgendwas in den Weltraum ballern.


----------



## Krautmausch (22. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, was ist langfristig teurer?
> 
> Fossile Kraftwerke mit Sicherheit.
> Fission steht auf der Abschussliste in D.
> ...



Von allen diesen Problemen ist "ich will kein Windrad im Vorgarten haben" noch mit Abstand das kleinste. Dann wird das Windrad eben woanders hin gesetzt, oder nutzloses Mimimi wird einfach mal ignoriert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, was ist langfristig teurer?


Teurer ist Krieg, und darauf läuft es hinaus.

Eine mögliche Lösung wurde definiert. Man muss es nur machen.
Was macht eigentlich weniger abhängig? Öl aus despotischen
fundamentlistischen Religionsländern, wie Saudi Arabien, zu kaufen,
ober weit verstreut über Europa und Nordafrika Kraftwerke zu haben,
die den angrenzenten Ländern Wohlstand bringen?

Zum desertec Konzept gehörte dazu, dass die Hälfte des produzierten 
Stromes jeweils in den Ländern Nordafrikas verbraucht werden kann.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Internet


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Frage ist: für wen ist Krieg teurer? Für die vom Staat gepamperten Rüstungskonzerne, die sowohl vor als auch nach dem Krieg einen Reibach machen und für die Konzerne, die danach Aufträge für den Wiederaufbau zerstörter Infrastruktur kriegen, Industrieruinen aufkaufen oder dar nieder liegende Wirtschaftszweige übernehmen ist es jedenfalls das beste, was passieren kann. Produktivkraftvernichtung schafft Wachstum


----------



## Nightslaver (22. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wäre es nicht so traurig, man möchte bei dem Beitrag laut loslachen.
Man sieht meiner Meinung nach an dem Beitrag gut das es in den Köpfen diverser Menschen, die von sich selbst glauben umweltbewusst zu leben & zu handeln, eigentlich gar nicht verstanden wurde und eigentlich ehr wie ein hipper lifestyle Trend gelebt wird:
*
Realer Irrsinn: Die vegane Kreuzfahrt / extra3 / NDR / 2:47min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VqY4k6IVQXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich konnte jetzt wirklich 

Über die Verblödung der teilnehmenden Reisenden,

sage ich mal gar nichts.


----------



## Sparanus (22. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich raff das auch nicht.
Wenn die da rauskommen und sagen würden "Einmal wollte ich auch ne Kreuzfahrt machen" ist das ja verständlich, aber Leute die das dauernd machen. Naja, kein Verständnis.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Genau DAS glaube ich als Berufsoptimist eben nicht.
> 
> Im Gegenteil ergeben sich aus der notwendigen Umstrukturierung der globalen Wirtschaft auch Chancen, sofern man sie nutzt.
> 
> ...



Ich bin ganz sicher kein Berufsoptimist, aber selbst dir sollte auffallen, dass "1 GW 2050" nichts aber auch rein gar nichts ändern wird. Und aktuell scheint das Projekt auf dem Stand der 60er Jahre zu sein, als schon einmal über orbitale Kraftwerke nachgedacht wurde. Die Dinger ergeben aber einfach keinen Sinn, weil sie wegen der Übertragung ineffizienter und wegen dem Transport um Größenordnungen teurer als Solaranlagen auf der Erde sind.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht so traurig, man möchte bei dem Beitrag laut loslachen.
> Man sieht meiner Meinung nach an dem Beitrag gut das es in den Köpfen diverser Menschen, die von sich selbst glauben umweltbewusst zu leben & zu handeln, eigentlich gar nicht verstanden wurde und eigentlich ehr wie ein hipper lifestyle Trend gelebt wird:
> *
> Realer Irrsinn: Die vegane Kreuzfahrt / extra3 / NDR / 2:47min*
> ...



Wieso muss ich gerade an evolutionsbiologischen Überlegungen zur Hirnentwicklung bei Humanoiden und der Erschließung von tierischem Protein als Nahrungsquelle denken?


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso muss ich gerade an evolutionsbiologischen Überlegungen zur Hirnentwicklung bei Humanoiden und der Erschließung von tierischem Protein als Nahrungsquelle denken?



Naja,

wenn wir alle Gras futtern,

löst sich das Problem von alleine.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso muss ich gerade an evolutionsbiologischen Überlegungen zur Hirnentwicklung bei Humanoiden und der Erschließung von tierischem Protein als Nahrungsquelle denken?


Ja. Ohne Proteine und die Jagd wäre der Mensch wahrscheinlich nicht der der er heute ist.
Das Zusammenspiel von körperliche Defiziten [relativ schwach gegenüber (anderen) Tieren], das Vorhandensein von Händen welche zu Erschaffung von Werkzeugen und Waffen gedient haben, mit Entdeckung des Feuers und proteinreicher Nahrung hat wohl die Hirnentwicklung erst ermöglicht.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na ja, der Mensch hat eben den Vorteil des aufrechten Gangs genutzt.
Und im Gegensatz zu vielen Tieren kann er schwitzen und so seine Körpertemperatur regulieren. 
Dazu kommt, dass in Gruppen gejagt wurde. Also schon recht effektiv.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ja. Ohne Proteine und die Jagd wäre der Mensch wahrscheinlich nicht der der er heute ist.
> Das Zusammenspiel von körperliche Defiziten [relativ schwach gegenüber (anderen) Tieren], das Vorhandensein von Händen welche zu Erschaffung von Werkzeugen und Waffen gedient haben, mit Entdeckung des Feuers und proteinreicher Nahrung hat wohl die Hirnentwicklung erst ermöglicht.



Sieht man auch immer wieder an den Auswirkungen, sobald mal wieder ganz besonders schlaue Eltern meinen ihr Kind schon ab frühsten Alter mit veganer Ernährung quälen zu müssen:

Sydney: Eltern von vegan ernaehrtem Baby verurteilt - Panorama - Sueddeutsche.de



> Ein Elternpaar wurde in Sydney zu 300 Stunden gemeinnütziger Arbeit verurteilt.
> Es hatte seine Tochter streng vegan ernährt. Mit 19 Monaten hatte  das Mädchen noch keinen Zahn und wog nicht einmal fünf Kilogramm. (An anderer Stelle hieß es konkreter das Kind sei mit 19 Monaten entwicklungstechnisch auf dem Stand eines 3 Monate alten Kindes gewesen. Übrigens hat die Mutter wohl auch nicht selbst gestillt, weil tierisches Produkt und so.)


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sieht man auch immer wieder an den Auswirkungen, sobald mal wieder ganz besonders schlaue Eltern meinen ihr Kind schon ab frühsten Alter mit veganer Ernährung quälen zu müssen:
> 
> Sydney: Eltern von vegan ernaehrtem Baby verurteilt - Panorama - Sueddeutsche.de



Na Ja, hat schon sein Grund, wieso der Mensch ein Säugetier ist. Ergo sollte man auch Muttermilch verabreichen.
Und wieso war es irgendwie klar, dass das Kind auch nicht geimpft wurde?


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, der Mensch hat eben den Vorteil des aufrechten Gangs genutzt.
> Und im Gegensatz zu vielen Tieren kann er schwitzen und so seine Körpertemperatur regulieren.
> Dazu kommt, dass in Gruppen gejagt wurde. Also schon recht effektiv.


Das kommt noch mit dazu.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sieht man auch immer wieder an den Auswirkungen, sobald mal wieder ganz besonders schlaue Eltern meinen ihr Kind schon ab frühsten Alter mit veganer Ernährung quälen zu müssen:
> 
> Sydney: Eltern von vegan ernaehrtem Baby verurteilt - Panorama - Sueddeutsche.de


Ja erschreckend.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso war es irgendwie klar, dass das Kind auch nicht geimpft wurde?



Naja in dem Klientelbereich jetzt nicht so verwunderlich, das geht dort recht oft Hand in Hand.
Sieht man auch beim grünen Wählerklientel hier in Deutschland recht gut.
Da vergesen auch viele gerne, bzw. wird es medial wenig aufgegriffen, das B'90 die Grünen die größte Lobby in Deutschland für Impfgegner & Homöopahtie sind:

Impf-Debatte bei den Gruenen: Zwischen Aufklaerung und Dogma - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Schon 2015 stellten die Grünen fest, Impfungen seien ein wichtiges  Vorsorgeinstrument, um Krankheiten zu verhindern. *Dennoch waren sie  gegen eine Pflicht, das Selbstbestimmungsrecht habe Vorrang.*


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich bin auch für das Selbstbestimmungsrecht für Erwachsene. Aber wer sich nicht impfen lässt muss auch mit den (beruflichen) Folgen leben.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Kinder sind nun mal "Eigentum" der Eltern. 
Impfung, Beschneidung, Religion, man kann überall ansetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sieht man auch immer wieder an den Auswirkungen, sobald mal wieder ganz besonders schlaue Eltern meinen ihr Kind schon ab frühsten Alter mit veganer Ernährung quälen zu müssen:
> 
> Sydney: Eltern von vegan ernaehrtem Baby verurteilt - Panorama - Sueddeutsche.de



Nichtmal gesäugt ist schon richtig übel. Sollte solche Fanatisten nicht besser gleich auf die Austragung verzichten? Das Kind hat sich 9 Monate lang ausschließlich tierisch ernährt!
(solange gings ihm vermutlich auch gut)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja in dem Klientelbereich jetzt nicht so verwunderlich, das geht dort recht oft Hand in Hand.
> Sieht man auch beim grünen Wählerklientel hier in Deutschland recht gut.
> Da vergesen auch viele gerne, bzw. wird es medial wenig aufgegriffen, das B'90 die Grünen die größte Lobby in Deutschland für Impfgegner & Homöopahtie sind:
> 
> Impf-Debatte bei den Gruenen: Zwischen Aufklaerung und Dogma - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Da wollen die Grünen einmal nicht mit Verboten und Zwangsmaßnahmen arbeiten und dann ist es auch niemandem recht. 

Bei solchen Sachen merkt man halt immer, warum das "Bündnis 90" nie aus dem Namen gestrichen wurde. Da sind soviele z.T. hirnverbrannte Störmungen unter einem Dach, das zu diversen gesellschaftlichen Themen einfach keine einstimmige Meinung gefunden wird. Ist bei Beschneidung von Jungen, beim Schächten, bei einer Reihe außenpolitischer und insbesondere kriegsbezogener Fragen genauso. Einzig gegen Feminismus sagt niemand was (auch wenn gefühlt die Mehrheit der Partei auch nicht den kleinsten Finger dafür krum macht, sondern nur zur Seite tritt) und bei Umwelt-, Klima- und weitestgehend Tierschutz bündeln sie ihre Kräfte.
Genau das ist aber, siehe Threadtitel, aktuell auch DAS Thema und gleichzeitig der Punkt, in der keine andere Partei was auf die Reihe bringt.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zum desertec Konzept gehörte dazu, dass die Hälfte des produzierten
> Stromes jeweils in den Ländern Nordafrikas verbraucht werden kann.
> 
> 
> ...



Offiziell schon.

Letztendlich geht es aber darum,
dass Europa einen grünen Finger in der Energieerzeugung hat,
,wenn alle Kohlekraftwerke abgeschaltet worden sind. 

Die Kosten für den Ausbau der elektrischen Infrastruktur wird
ja letztendlich wieder an den Verbraucher umgelegt,
wenn dort Milliarden investiert werden,
wird sich das wohl kaum einer den teuren Strom 
in Afrika leisten können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

*Was, wenn wir nichts tun?*

                                        Waldbrände, Eisschmelze, Unwetter: Der Mensch spürt die  Erderwärmung. Wie sieht die Zukunft aus? Der Klimaforscher Stefan  Rahmstorf erklärt unsere Welt mit 4 Grad mehr.             

Klimawandel: Was, wenn wir nichts tun? | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich würde annehmen, dass du mit 4 Grad mehr nicht auskommst.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Auf welcher Grundlage nimmst du das an?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde annehmen, dass du mit 4 Grad mehr nicht auskommst.



Das ist auch meine Befürchtung. Alle Wissenschaftler wie Ramsdorf leben in der naiven Annahme, dass irgendwer das Problem ernst nimmt und der CO2 Ausstoß sikt. Und genau das wird nicht passieren, Darum sind nur 4°C illusorisch.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Skandalös! 
*
Wie kommt Greta eigentlich zurück? /Bohemian Browser Ballett / Funk / 1:16min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SAn2T8HH0ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Skandalös!
> *
> Wie kommt Greta eigentlich zurück? /Bohemian Browser Ballett / Funk / 1:16min*



Ist doch einfach.
Greta springt so lange hoch, bis sich die Erde unter ihr so weit gedreht hat, dass sie wieder in Schweden landet.


----------



## seahawk (20. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das Klimapaket der Bundesregierung ist ja mal eine Nullnummer. 10 Cent mehr auf Sprit bis 2026, haben die einen an der Latte? 

Man hätte jedes Jahr 20 Cent drauf hauen müssen bis 2030. Das Endziel muss 5-10 Euro pro Liter sein.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Eher 5 als 10, aber ja.


----------



## Adi1 (20. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Was, wenn wir nichts tun?*



Dann verschwinden wir halt,

sind eben eine temporäre Erscheinung gewesen. 

Dieser Planet wird sich ohne uns schon regenerieren.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Dann verschwinden wir halt,
> 
> sind eben eine temporäre Erscheinung gewesen.
> 
> Dieser Planet wird sich ohne uns schon regenerieren.



Der Planet regeneriert sich doch nicht. Es gab auch schon Phasen der Erdgeschichte, bei der der Anteil an CO2 deutlich höher war als heute.
Nur haben eben damals keine Menschen gelebt.
Und verschwinden wird der Mensch auch nicht. Er wird sich anpassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Dieser Planet wird sich ohne uns schon regenerieren.


Der Planet ist eine Sache ohne Bewusstsein und ohne Ziele. Hier passieren Dinge und alle Dinge sind "natürlich". Und irgendwann ist der Planet in der Sonne und irgendwann Teil eines schwarzen Loches. Dem Planeten ist völlig egal, ob ihn eine Eisschicht bedeckt, ob wir Verhältnisse der Venus haben oder ob hier Menschen leben. Uns sollte es aber nicht egal sein.

Und nur, weil Menschen ganz natürlich sterben, und alle werden sterben, machen wir trotzdem etwas gegen Krankheiten. Warum also sollten wir Menschen kein Interesse haben, Verschmutzungen zu reduzieren, damit unsere Lebensqualität steigt. Geht es um merklich steigende Temperaturen und merklich steigenden Wasserspiegel ist niemand ein Gewinner, nirgendwo auf der Welt,

*2055: Stolzer  Großvater erzählt Enkeln, wie er Zeit der großen Klima-Demos damit  verbracht hat, im Internet Umweltschützer zu beschimpfen*
Der Postillon


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der Planet ist eine Sache ohne Bewusstsein und ohne Ziele. Hier passieren Dinge und alle Dinge sind "natürlich". Und irgendwann ist der Planet in der Sonne und irgendwann Teil eines schwarzen Loches. Dem Planeten ist völlig egal, ob ihn eine Eisschicht bedeckt, ob wir Verhältnisse der Venus haben oder ob hier Menschen leben. Uns sollte es aber nicht egal sein.
> 
> Und nur, weil Menschen ganz natürlich sterben, und alle werden sterben, machen wir trotzdem etwas gegen Krankheiten. Warum also sollten wir Menschen kein Interesse haben, Verschmutzungen zu reduzieren, damit unsere Lebensqualität steigt. Geht es um merklich steigende Temperaturen und merklich steigenden Wasserspiegel ist niemand ein Gewinner, nirgendwo auf der Welt,


Es geht ja nicht nur um uns Menschen, sondern auch das andere Leben was hier existiert und schon lange vor uns existiert hat.
Ich finde man sollte auch auf die Artenvielfalt Rücksicht nehmen.
Zumal wir kognitiv weit überlegen sind.
Und andere Arten (bis auf Ausnahmen) nicht ihre Umwelt so zerstören das man dort nicht mehr leben kann.
Alle Arten wird man nicht retten können. Aber man sollte bemüht sein soviele wie möglich zu retten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um uns Menschen, sondern auch das andere Leben was hier existiert und schon lange vor uns existiert hat.
> Ich finde man sollte auch auf die Artenvielfalt Rücksicht nehmen.


Natürlich


----------



## Adi1 (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Planet regeneriert sich doch nicht. Es gab auch schon Phasen der Erdgeschichte, bei der der Anteil an CO2 deutlich höher war als heute.
> Nur haben eben damals keine Menschen gelebt.
> Und verschwinden wird der Mensch auch nicht. Er wird sich anpassen.



Wenn wir hier weg vom Fenster sind,

wird sich die Erde klimatisch sehr wohl regenerieren,

auch wenn das ewig dauern wird. 

Der Verlust der Artenvielfalt ist jedoch unumkehrbar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Verlust der Artenvielfalt ist jedoch unumkehrbar.


Es werden wie immer neue Arten kommen und vielleicht wird eine Ausrottung des Menschen Platz für eine intelligente Lebensform bieten. Man muss es immer positiv sehen.


----------



## Adi1 (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es werden wie immer neue Arten kommen und vielleicht wird eine Ausrottung des Menschen Platz für eine intelligente Lebensform bieten. Man muss es immer positiv sehen.



Das wäre schon möglich.

Vlt. entwickeln sich die Kraken weiter,

unmöglich ist bei der Evolution gar nichts.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wäre schon möglich.
> 
> Vlt. entwickeln sich die Kraken weiter,
> 
> unmöglich ist bei der Evolution gar nichts.



Warum sollten sich Kraken weiter entwickeln?
Die Schildkröte existiert seit 400 Millionen Jahren so, wie sie ist. Warum sollte sie sich weiter entwickeln? Brauchte sie ja nie.
Heute ist es aber so, dass der Mensch den Lebensraum der Schildkröten zerstört. Und ein Lebewesen, das seit 400 Millionen Jahren unverändert durchs Meer geschwommen ist, kann sich nicht innerhalb von 100 Jahren anpassen.


----------



## Adi1 (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollten sich Kraken weiter entwickeln?
> Die Schildkröte existiert seit 400 Millionen Jahren so, wie sie ist. Warum sollte sie sich weiter entwickeln? Brauchte sie ja nie.
> Heute ist es aber so, dass der Mensch den Lebensraum der Schildkröten zerstört. Und ein Lebewesen, das seit 400 Millionen Jahren unverändert durchs Meer geschwommen ist, kann sich nicht innerhalb von 100 Jahren anpassen.



Man sollte erstmal die vorherigen Posts lesen,
bevor man postet. 

Ich bezog mich darauf, wenn es uns nicht mehr gibt.

Durch die zögerliche Handlung der Weltgemeinschaft zur Bekämpfung
des Klimawandels wäre solch ein Szenario in vlt. 100 Jahren denkbar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> des Klimawandels wäre solch ein Szenario in vlt. 100 Jahren denkbar.


Aber nicht unmittelbar durch den Klimawandel, sondern mittelbar durch z.B. einen großen Atomkrieg, dem dann auch 99% der anderen Arten auf der Erde zum Opfer fallen würden. Und genbau dann ist nach so einem Artensterben wieder Platz für neue Arten.


----------



## Adi1 (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber nicht unmittelbar durch den Klimawandel, sondern mittelbar durch z.B. einen großen Atomkrieg, dem dann auch 99% der anderen Arten auf der Erde zum Opfer fallen würden. Und genbau dann ist nach so einem Artensterben wieder Platz für neue Arten.



Dieser 3. Weltkrieg wird sowieso kommen,
wenn sich die natürlichen Ressourcen extrem verknappen.

Die Frage ist dann nur, wie sich atomare Strahlung auf die Evolution auswirken wird.


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es wird keinen Krieg um den letzten Tropfen Öl geben und ich gebe zu bedenken, dass auch die letzten beiden Weltkriege ausdrücklich nicht wegen Rohstoffen geführt wurden.


----------



## Adi1 (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es wird keinen Krieg um den letzten Tropfen Öl geben und ich gebe zu bedenken, dass auch die letzten beiden Weltkriege ausdrücklich nicht wegen Rohstoffen geführt wurden.



Nö,

um das Öl nicht.

Bei den nächsten Konflikten wird es erstmal um das Wasser gehen,

ohne Wasser kann man weder Rohstoffe abbauen, noch Landwirtschaft betreiben


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Bei der Behauptung frage ich mich ob die Leute bedeppert sind. Wir haben überall Wasser und entsalzen und reinigen ist nun nicht wirklich ein Problem.
Ich behaupte es wird keine Kriege zwischen großen Staaten geben mit dem Ziel Rohstoffe zu erlangen. Stellvertreterkriege allerdings ganz sicher.


----------



## krugbier (21. September 2019)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Klimawandel mit Erklärung anthropogen*

Ich glaube ausschließlich das, was gerade Trend in den Medien ist. Die würden uns ja nie anlügen. Sie wollen nur unser bestes und es geht ihnen ausschließlich um die Wahrheit.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei der Behauptung frage ich mich ob die Leute bedeppert sind. Wir haben überall Wasser und *entsalzen und reinigen ist nun nicht wirklich ein Problem.*
> Ich behaupte es wird keine Kriege zwischen großen Staaten geben mit dem Ziel Rohstoffe zu erlangen. Stellvertreterkriege allerdings ganz sicher.



Haha, der war gut, naja, eigentlich doch nicht wirklich...
Salzwasser zu reinigen, um daraus Trinkwasser zu machen, ist verhältnismäßig teuer, da die benötigten Energiemengen wirklich sehr hoch sind:



> Trinkwasser ist knapp, Meerwasser dagegen ist reichlich vorhanden: Um  das genießbar zu machen, gibt es auf der Welt 19.000 Entsalzungsanlagen.  *Aber die benötigen enorme Mengen Energie.*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Du stehst also vor einem doppelten Problem, zum einen, du brauchst enorme Mengen Energie, zum anderen selbst wenn du die hättest, wie schaffst du es diese enormen Mengen klimaneutral zu gewinnen?


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Mal eine blöde Frage zwischendurch -- wie groß ist eigentlich der Wasserbedarf einer Stadt wie Hamburg oder Berlin?
In Hamburg kann man die Nordsee abgraben und Trinkwasser produzieren und nach Hamburg transportieren.
Aber wenn Berlin mal trocken gelegt ist, ist der Weg echt weit.
Und wie sieht es in Spanien aus, wo heute schon das Wasser für die Felder angekarrt werden muss?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage zwischendurch -- wie groß ist eigentlich der Wasserbedarf einer Stadt wie Hamburg oder Berlin?



Der monatliche Durchschnitt von Berlin liegt bei etwa 18 Millionen Kubikmeter, also etwa 216 Millionen Kubikmeter pro Jahr, oder auch 216 Mrd. Liter Trinkwasser jährlich.


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Haha, der war gut, naja, eigentlich doch nicht wirklich...
> Salzwasser zu reinigen, um daraus Trinkwasser zu machen, ist verhältnismäßig teuer, da die benötigten Energiemengen wirklich sehr hoch sind:


Falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast, es geht darum, dass die Behauptung im Raum steht, dass man einen Krieg um Süßwasser führen würde. 
Willst du also wirklich behaupten, dass es einen Krieg rechtfertigen würde, wenn man sich das ersparen will? 
Nein, es wäre purer Unsinn.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Der Krieg um Ressourcen ist ja schon im Gange, bzw. war schon immer im Gange.
Es geht ja auch nie um Religion, es geht immer um Macht. Jemen ist ja ein Beispiel, dass es nur um Macht geht.
Die Saudis wollen die Vorherrschaft, die Amerikaner unterstützen die Saudis, weil sie den Iran niederdrücken wollen. Russen und Chinesen stehen auf der Seite des Iran.
Und in Venezuela ist es ja nicht anders. 
Oder welcher Konflikt auch sonst.
Und Wasser ist eine wichtige Ressource, vor allem für Länder, die sich eben keine teuren Entsalzungsanlagen leisten können.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast, es geht darum, dass die Behauptung im Raum steht, dass man einen Krieg um Süßwasser führen würde.
> Willst du also wirklich behaupten, dass es einen Krieg rechtfertigen würde, wenn man sich das ersparen will?
> Nein, es wäre purer Unsinn.



Das Problem an deiner Prämisse ist das alle betroffenen Länder auch Zugang zum Meer und somit Salzwasser haben und es sich dann auch noch leisten können den Strom zu erzeugen um diese Anlagen zu betreiben, was machen aber Länder wo dies nicht der Fall ist, aber ausreichend Trinkwasser ein zunehmendes Problem (z.B. Afghanistan, die Mongolei, Chad, Mali, Niger, Armenien, Uzbekistan, uvm)?


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Wasser ist eine wichtige Ressource, vor allem für Länder, die sich eben keine teuren Entsalzungsanlagen leisten können.


Kriege sind so ziemlich das teuerste was möglich ist. 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Problem an deiner Prämisse ist das alle betroffenen Länder auch Zugang zum Meer und somit Salzwasser haben und es sich dann auch noch leisten können den Strom zu erzeugen um diese Anlagen zu betreiben, was machen aber Länder wo dies nicht der Fall ist, aber ausreichend Trinkwasser ein zunehmendes Problem (z.B. Afghanistan, die Mongolei, Chad, Mali, Niger, Armenien, Uzbekistan, uvm)?


Die sind, wie heute, auf Unterstützung angewiesen und natürlich gibt es wegen Wasser Konflikte. Aber richtige Feldzüge, nein definitiv nicht. Findet nicht statt.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Kriege sind so ziemlich das teuerste was möglich ist.



Keine Ressourcen haben ist noch teurer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Eher 5 als 10, aber ja.



5 wäre heute eine angemessene Zahl. 2030 könnte man schon mit etwas mehr planen, die Inflation bleibt schließlich nicht stehen und bei dann hoffentlich effizienteren Fahrzeugen sollte der Druck aufrecht erhalten werden. Aber das, was die Regierung da plant, hat mit Klimaschutz gar nichts zu tun. Das sind einfach nur Geschenke für den Klischee-CDU-Wähler mit seinem Häuschen im Grünen (und der SPD sind die nicht-besserverdienenden Wähler ja auch schon weggelaufen).
5 Cent mehr Pendlerpauschale pro km = 5 Euro mehr pro 100 km? Davon könnte ich, wenn ich nicht mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren würde, einen sofortigen Preisanstieg von 60 Cent pro Liter komplett ausgleichen, mit einem für einen derartigen Lebensstil besser geeigneten Wagen sogar 1 €/l. Und die neue Ölheizung gäbe es noch oben drauf, wenn ich mit denn sowas wie ein Haus mit Ölheizung leisten könnte. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Der Planet regeneriert sich doch nicht. Es gab auch schon Phasen der Erdgeschichte, bei der der Anteil an CO2 deutlich höher war als heute.
> Nur haben eben damals keine Menschen gelebt.
> Und verschwinden wird der Mensch auch nicht. Er wird sich anpassen.



"Regenerieren" ist der falsche Ausdruck, weil es einen Sollwert suggeriert zu dem das System zurückpendelt. Das wird es sicherlich nicht machen, nach der massiven Methanfreisetzung die wir angestoßen haben, bleiben die Temperaturen vermutlich langfristig deutlich erhöht. Der reine CO2-Peak wäre/wird aber mittelfristig wieder absorbiert. Es gibt genug Sedimente im Ozean, die reichlich CO2 als Carbonatgestein binden könnten. Aber dazu muss es halt erstmal in die Tiefsee gelangen, was 1-2-3-4 Jahrtausende dauern kann und dann auch nicht alles auf einmal, weil sonst der pH-Wert zu weit sinkt. Aber in 10k könnten wir wieder vorindustriellen Stand haben - gäbe es nicht unzählige selbstverstärkende Reaktionen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollten sich Kraken weiter entwickeln?



Kraken wären Aufgrund ihrer Intelligenz und Manipulationsfähigkeiten der spannendste und rein morphologisch aussichtsreichste Kandidat (neben noch ner Primatenrunde halt), was eine Evolution bis auf das Niveau des Menschen angeht. Und dank der kurzen Generationszyklen haben sie auch mehr Potential für eine flinke Evolution als die von dir angesprochene Schildkröte.
Das einzige was ihnen zur Weltherrschaft fehlt: Ein Fortfplanzungskonzept, das nicht mit dem Tod der Eltern endet. Vermeintlich ein kleines Detail, aber alles rund um die Fortpflanzung zählt meist zu den mit Abstand evolutionär stabilsten Bereichen überhaupt (_Homo sapiens_ kriegt nicht einmal einen Geburtskanal in Kopfgröße richtig hin...), weil hier jede nachteilige Mutation ihre Entwicklungsrichtung komplett aus dem Genpool katapultiert.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Es wird keinen Krieg um den letzten Tropfen Öl geben und ich gebe zu bedenken, dass auch die letzten beiden Weltkriege ausdrücklich nicht wegen Rohstoffen geführt wurden.



Ich will dir in der Aussage nicht widersprechen, aber ohne den rohstofforientierten Imperialismus wäre es wohl kaum zur Spannungssituation vor dem ersten Weltkrieg gekommen und hätte Hitler nicht für einige Schlüsselrohstoffe einen Partner in Süd(ostasien) gebraucht und später zur Sicherung von Rohstoffen eine Ostexpansion versucht, wäre der Deutsch-Italienisch-Französisch-Britische Krieg nie als 2. Weltkrieg in die Geschichtsbücher eingegangen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Haha, der war gut, naja, eigentlich doch nicht wirklich...
> Salzwasser zu reinigen, um daraus Trinkwasser zu machen, ist verhältnismäßig teuer, da die benötigten Energiemengen wirklich sehr hoch sind



"verhältnismäßig teuer"? Auch im Verhältnis zum Transport von Trinkwasser über sehr große Entfernungen, vor allem wenn die Landschaft keinen einfachen Kanal erlaubt und leichte Resentiments (z.B. wegen einem vorrangehenden Krieg) in der lokalen Bevölkerung eine permanente Überwachung einer Pipeline gegen Sabotageakte erfordern?
Wasser zu erobern bringt einem großskalig gar nichts, also wird auch niemand "Krieg um Wasser" führen. "Wasserreiche Gebiete" wäre was anderes, aber da sind die räumlichen Abstände zwischen wirklich darbenden Regionen und wirklich wasserreichen riesig, außerdem kommt es schon lange vor Spannungen auf Kriegsniveau zu Wanderungsbewegungen der Bevölkerung, die die Situation ausgleichen. Wir sehen heute Kriege um Wasser südlich der Sahara, sondern wir haben die Flüchtlinge aus diesen wegen Wassermangel verarmten Regionen in Europa.

Was es kleinskalig geben könnte: Kriege wegen Wasser. Im Dauerbrenner Israel-Palästina ist die Monopolisierung von Lebensmitteln und Landwirtschaft ja bereits ein gewichtiger Faktor, Ägypten und Sudan lägen sich vermutlich auch längst in der Wolle um Nilwasser wenn sie nicht jeder mit sich selbst beschäftigt wären und im Zentralasiatischen Raum gab es auch schon sehr scharfe Worte zwischen einigen ...Stans. Ohne weiteren Anlass reicht aber auch das nicht aus, um einen Krieg vom Zaun zu brechen. Das Wasser ist nicht plötzlich weg, sondern in der Regel behindert nur ein Mangel das Wachstum oder führt sogar zu leichter Schrumpfung. Das ist schlimm, aber ein Krieg hätte selbst für den Sieger viel schlimmere Folgen, weswegen sich bislang bei halbwegs ausgeglichenen Kräfteverhältnissen (einziges Gegenbeispiel: Israel) eine diplomatische Lösung gefunden hat.

Öl dagegen ist (noch) wesentlich wertvoller, hier lohnen sich auch Machtgewinne am anderen Ende der Welt. Und die Verteilung der Menschen auf dem Planeten und damit der Bedarf an Öl richtet sich nicht im gegeringsten nach dessen Vorkommen (wie bei Wasser), sodass große Spannungen vorprogrammiert sind/waren. (Mittlerweile hat sich das ja wegen Klimawandel zunehmend erledigt. Außer Deppen wie Trump kümmert sich kaum noch jemand um die Macht in Ölregionen, weil sowieso alle besser versorgt sind, als sie es künftig sein müssen.)


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

IPCC-Bericht vorgestellt: Weltklimarat stellt duestere Prognose | tagesschau.de


----------



## Adi1 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> IPCC-Bericht vorgestellt: Weltklimarat stellt duestere Prognose | tagesschau.de



Kennt man ja eigentlich schon ewig. 

Wird aber letztendlich nix daran ändern,

das wir hier einpacken können.

Klimaneutral bis 2050 in Europa?

Daran würde selbst Merlin nicht glauben.


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Energieexperten: Atomkraft nicht geeignet als Loesung gegen Klimawandel | heise online

Neben den Gefahren und dem Endlager Problem, haben AKWs nicht mal positiven Nutzen für die CO2-Bilanz.


----------



## Sparanus (25. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Mich interessiert bei AKWs nur wie es aussieht wenn man sie so lange laufen lässt wie sicher möglich.
Ich halte den Atomausstieg für eine gute Idee, aber den Atomausstieg wichtiger zu werten als den Kohleausstieg, nein da gehe ich nicht mit.

Im übrigen finde ich Forschung an der Atomkraft wichtig, wer weiß wo wir das nochmal brauchen. Mond, Mars?


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Mich interessiert bei AKWs nur wie es aussieht wenn man sie so lange laufen lässt wie sicher möglich.



Das mit dem "Sicher" ist das Problem. Solange die Energieunternehmen alles unter den Teppich kehren können, kann man ihnen nicht vertrauen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Im übrigen finde ich Forschung an der Atomkraft wichtig, wer weiß wo wir das nochmal brauchen. Mond, Mars?



Was für eine Forschung? Du wirst immer ein Endlager brauchen, auch in 100.000 Jahren noch.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Könntest du bitte mal für 2ct mehr denken.
Endlager sind nur bei einem Betrieb auf der Erde ein Problem und davon rede ich nicht im Bezug auf Forschung. Wir schießen ja schon heute radioaktives Material in den Weltraum (Energieerzeugung).


----------



## Two-Face (26. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja, das berüchtigte "All-Endlager".
Viel zu teuer und risikobehaftet. 

Wenn das Teil explodiert, verteilt sich das Zeug in der Atmosphäre...
Und was kostet noch mal der Start einer Ariane-5?


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nicht nur bei Facebook sind se zu blöd um richtig zu lesen.
Wie deutlich muss ich das noch schreiben.

Wenn wir Basen auf dem Mond und auf dem Mars errichten müssen, wir sie mit Energie versorgen. Kernspaltung ist eine Möglichkeit und wenn wir schon mal auf dem Mond oder Mars sind bringen wir den Atommüll garantiert nicht zurück zur Erde.


----------



## Two-Face (26. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Achso, weil sich aus deinen mikrigen paar Sätzen auch deine Gedankengänge rekonstruieren lassen.
Tja, dafür bin ich wohl echt zu blöd, jeder andere aber scheinbar auch...

Was willst du denn auf dem Mond und Mars? Wir kriegen ja jetzt schon keine zweite bemannte Landung auf dem Trabanten zustande, wie sollen wir da zum Mars kommen geschweige denn da ein paar Basen hinsetzen?

Um sowas überhaupt finanzieren zu können, müssten wahrscheinlich sämtliche Nationen der Erde ein Großteil ihres BIPs aufbringen und zusammenarbeiten. Bis es so weit kommt sind wir hier schon längst verdurstet...


----------



## Poulton (26. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Mich interessiert bei AKWs nur wie es aussieht wenn man sie so lange laufen lässt wie sicher möglich.


Die Unsicherheit geht schon beim Standort los. KKW in der Rheinebene -> Erdbebengebiet. KKW in Nähe zur Eifel -> Vulkanismus und Erdbeben. Den Vogel schießt aktuell da u.a. die Türkei ab. Neubau eines KKW in unmittelbarer Nähe von tektonischen Verwerfung, wovon sie ja reich "gesegnet" sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Threshold schrieb:


> Was für eine Forschung?


Forschungsreaktoren. Aber die sind in einer ganz anderen Liga.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht nur bei Facebook sind se zu blöd um richtig zu lesen.


Geh ins Bett und hör auf hier den Brügel rauszuwerfen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Achso, weil sich aus deinen mikrigen paar Sätzen auch deine Gedankengänge rekonstruieren lassen.
> Tja, dafür bin ich wohl echt zu blöd, jeder andere aber scheinbar auch...


Da steht schon Mond und Mars aber okay.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte mal für 2ct mehr denken.
> Endlager sind nur bei einem Betrieb auf der Erde ein Problem und davon rede ich nicht im Bezug auf Forschung. Wir schießen ja schon heute radioaktives Material in den Weltraum (Energieerzeugung).



Hä? Das einzige, was der Mensch so ins All geschossen hat, was Energie aus Atomkernen gewinnt, sind Radionuklidbatterien.
Die brauchst du, wenn du weit von der Sonne weg willst, wo Solaranlagen nichts mehr reißen.
Die Dinger gewinnen ihre Energie aus radioaktivem Zerfall.

Und aufm Mars kann man Energie gut durch die Sonne erzielen. 
Abgesehen davon, dass es bis heute kein brauchbares Konzept gibt um überhaupt den Mars erreichen zu können.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich rede ja auch von der Zukunft. Meine Güte.


----------



## compisucher (26. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hä? Das einzige, was der Mensch so ins All geschossen hat, was Energie aus Atomkernen gewinnt, sind Radionuklidbatterien.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
Snapshot hieß der US-Reaktor mit 37 Brennstäben und einer thermischen Lesitung von 30 kW, der im All war:
Snapshot (Satellit) – Wikipedia

Die Russen haben mehr als 10 Kernreaktoren in den Orbit geschossen, Einzelnachweise hier:
Nuclear Powered Payloads

RTG sind die Radionukleidemelente, Reaktor ist, klar Reaktor...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht nur bei Facebook sind se zu blöd um richtig zu lesen.
> Wie deutlich muss ich das noch schreiben.
> 
> Wenn wir Basen auf dem Mond und auf dem Mars errichten müssen, wir sie mit Energie versorgen. Kernspaltung ist eine Möglichkeit und wenn wir schon mal auf dem Mond oder Mars sind bringen wir den Atommüll garantiert nicht zurück zur Erde.



Wenn du fremde Himmelskörper besiedeln willst, ist Endlagerung auch da ein Problem. Oder was willst du mit einem nuklear verseuchten Mars anfangen?

Sowas ist in den nächsten Jahrhunderten aber ohnehin kein Thema und für kleine Forschungsmissionen gibt es deutlich günstigere Energiequellen. Wenn man keine 100 MW braucht, ist es selbst zum Mars billiger eine extra Portion Solarzellen mitzuschleppen als einen ja auch nicht gerade leichten Reaktor, der die Reise übersteht und ohne Aufsicht sicher laufen würde, extra zu entwickeln und da hin zu schaffen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Glaub mir an Kernkraft kommen wir nicht vorbei, wenn es um die Eroberung des Weltalls geht. Ob jetzt oder in ein paar hundert Jahren.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Glaub mir an Kernkraft kommen wir nicht vorbei, wenn es um die Eroberung des Weltalls geht. Ob jetzt oder in ein paar hundert Jahren.



Da kommen wir locker vorbei, denn Kernenergie bedeutet eben immer auch die Nachteile dessen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wie denn bzw an was denkst du?

Anm:
Ich schreibe extra Kernenergie weil ich sowohl Spaltung als auch Fusion meine. Im optimalen Fall letzteres.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie denn bzw an was denkst du?



Abfallprodukte.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Anm:
> Ich schreibe extra Kernenergie weil ich sowohl Spaltung als auch Fusion meine. Im optimalen Fall letzteres.



Och neee -- Fusion. 
Kannst du mir sagen, wann wir den ersten kommerziellen Fusionsreraktor am Netz sehen werden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen, wann wir den ersten kommerziellen Fusionsreraktor am Netz sehen werden?


In fünfzig Jahren ....


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In fünfzig Jahren ....



Ich kann mich immer an 20 Jahre erinnern.


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich rede ja auch vom Optimalfall und über die nächsten Jahrhunderte.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Tja, auch wenn es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau in Bezug auf Energie wäre... das Sonnenfeuer auf der Erde zu zünden und dann noch netto einen Energieüberschuss zu bekommen, gestaltet sich sichtlich schwieriger als alle wohl gedacht haben.


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In fünfzig Jahren ....



Das glaube ich nicht,

kommerzielle Fusionsreaktoren werden auch bis dahin nicht rentabel betrieben werden können


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das ist nicht ganz so wichtig, wir haben ja die EE. Aber es gibt Gegenden da kommt man mit EE nicht ganz so weit und wenn man dann mal drauf zahlt, dann ist das halt so. Strom ist ein Grundbedürfnis, das muss mMn. nicht so viel Gewinn abwerfen.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz so wichtig, wir haben ja die EE. Aber es gibt Gegenden da kommt man mit EE nicht ganz so weit und wenn man dann mal drauf zahlt, dann ist das halt so. Strom ist ein Grundbedürfnis, das muss mMn. nicht so viel Gewinn abwerfen.



Wohnen, heizen, Nahrung, Gesundheit -- gibt viele Grundbedürfnisse. Und Privatisierung ist ja im Kapitalismus immer das Allheilmittel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht,


Das war ein runnig gag, weil es seit den ersten Anfängen der Forschung heißt, _"in 50 Jahren" _und es sind heute mindestens immer noch 50 Jahre mit den bekannten Konzepten. Bis ITER nennenswerte Ergebnisse liefert, werden noch 10 Jahre vergehen. Dann braucht man Zeit für die Entwicklung eines ersten Forschungsreaktors, der Energie liefert und nicht nur verbraucht und dann kann man in den kommerziellen Betrieb einsteigen. Wenn man sich heutige Konzepte anschaut, werden es unbezahlbare Ungetüme, die ebenso eine Menge radiaktiven Abfalls produzieren, weil die hoch aktivierte Reaktorwand jährlich durch eine neue ersetzt werden muss.  Kein bekanntes Material hält den Neutronenbeschuss langfristig aus.

Forschung ist gut und hilfreich, insbesondere für das  Verstehen des Verhaltens inkontinenter Magnetfelder. Vermutlich wird uns die Forschung mehr Verständnis für die Sonnendynamik geben und damit werden Vorhersagen von Sonnenstürmen präziser. Alleine das ist viele Milliarden wert. Am Klimawandel wird die Technik keinen Anteil haben.


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Radioaktivität wäre wohl das geringere Problem,

eher in der extremen thermischen Belastung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Radioaktivität wäre wohl das geringere Problem,
> 
> eher in der extremen thermischen Belastung.


Das dachte ich früher auch. Die Temperatur ist kein Problem, weil kein Druck im Reaktor herrscht, da ist annähernd Vakuum. Die Leistungsdichte ist viel zu gering, es gibt viele mehr das Problem, dass sich das 100 Millionengrad heiße Plasma sofort abkühlt, wenn es die Reaktorwand trifft. Die Leistungsdichte ist geringer als in Blitzen und jetzt stell Dir einen Blitz vor, der einen einen großen Stahlblock einschlägt. Da passiert nix.

Zum Glück entstehen eher kurzlebige radioktive Isotope, darum ist im Gegensatz zur Kernspaltung mit Uran das Problem langlebiger Isotope beherrschbar. Die Mengen sind trotzdem riesig:
_
"Insgesamt wird ein Fusionskraftwerk während seiner etwa 30jährigen  Lebenszeit je nach Bauart zwischen 60.000 und 160.000 Tonnen  radioaktiven Materials erzeugen, das nach Betriebsende des Kraftwerks  zwischengelagert werden muss. Die Aktivität des Abfalls nimmt rasch ab:  nach etwa 100 Jahren auf ein zehntausendstel des Anfangswerts. Nach ein-  bis fünfhundert Jahren Abklingzeit ist der radiotoxische Inhalt des  Abfalls vergleichbar mit dem Gefährdungspotential der gesamten  Kohleasche aus einem Kohlekraftwerk, die stets natürliche radioaktive  Stoffe enthält."_
Abfaelle? | Max-Planck-Institut fuer Plasmaphysik


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Radioaktivität wäre wohl das geringere Problem,
> 
> eher in der extremen thermischen Belastung.



Die thermische Belastung ist eher egal. Du brauchst ja die 200 Millionen Kelvin, weil du schlicht nicht die Dichte der Sonne erreichen kannst, in der die Kernfusion abläuft.
Ohne den Tunneleffekt der Quantenmechanik würde eh keine Kernfusion in der Sonne ablaufen.
Aber auf der Erde hat man nicht die Möglichkeit, die Protonen so stark zu verdichten. Daher brauchst du eine höhere Temperatur, aber die Dichte ist extrem gering.
Das Problem sind halt die Neutronen, die erzeugt werden.
Einerseits sind die Neutronen, die die Energie der Kernfusion nach außen tragen und letztendlich das Wasser erhitzen, aber gleichzeitig zerstören die Neutronen auch die Hülle und das ist aktuell das Problem. Die Neutronen zerstören die Hülle viel zu schnell.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und die ewig Gestrigen wollen weitermachen wie bisher. Klimawandel? Gibt es gar nicht und wenn doch, wir sind doch nicht verantwortlich. Unfassbar dämlich

*AfD will Kampf gegen Klimaschutzpolitik zum Topthema machen*
Die AfD hält die Pläne der Bundesregierung zum Klimaschutz für maßlos. Laut einem Medienbericht setzt Parteichef Gauland auf massiven Protest - und wirft den anderen Parteien "Irrsinn" vor. 
AfD: Alexander Gauland ernennt Kampf gegen Klimaschutzpolitik zum Top-Thema - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich empfehle allen, die das Thema interessiert, heute oder morgen diesen Film auf Arte zu sehen. 99min Geschichte, was passierte und warum. Besonders interessant fand ich, dass ende der vierziger Jahre über 80% der Heißwassergeräte solarbasiert waren.
Die Erdzerstoerer | ARTE


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Gegen welche Klimaschutzpolitik?


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die AfD hält die Pläne der Bundesregierung zum Klimaschutz für maßlos.



Die Bundesregierung hat Pläne zum Klimaschutz? 
Muss an mir vorbei gegangen sein.


----------



## efdev (29. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Gegen welche Klimaschutzpolitik?



Die arme Regierung die einen meinen nix ist zu wenig, jetzt kommt die AfD und sagt nix ist noch zu viel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Radioaktivität wäre wohl das geringere Problem,
> 
> eher in der extremen thermischen Belastung.



Thermische Belastung ist minimal. Abgesehen von der bereits angesprochenen Energiedichte und der Tatsache, dass der Hochtemperaturbereich einen winzigen Durchmesser hat und sich seine abgegebene Energie über eine große Reaktorwandfläche ausprobiert, gilt für die Hitze ganz allgemein: Das ist kein Problem. Das ist Ziel der ganzen Sache. Trotz aller komplexeren Konzepte wird auch bei Fusionsreaktoren immer noch primär mit einer Auskopplung über Wärme geplant und das heißt selbst bei höchster Wärmeentwicklung nur: Man muss halt entsprechend viel Dampf erzeugen, aber das will man ja eh. Im Worst Case wird die Leistung einzelner Reaktoren begrenzt, weil eine möglichst heiße Wand in großer Entfernung zum Plasma sich mit möglichst kalten Supraleitern möglichst nah dran beißt, aber dann muss man halt entsprechend mehr Reaktoren bauen.
Temperaturschwankungen wären eher ein Thema, weil sie zu Rissbildung führen. Aber genau die muss man schon aus kerntechnischen Gründen in den Griff bekommem, ehe man über eine kommerzielle Nutzung überhaupt reden kann. Das größte Problem der Kernfusion ist und bleibt der Zeit- und Kostenrahmen: Bei der aktuellen Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit ist frühestens 2070-2080 mit nutzbaren Kraftwerken zu rechnen. Zieht man die sehr reiche Geschichte von neuen, verzögernden Problemen insbesondere dieser aber auch vieler anderer Hochtechnologieprojekte mit ein, sind 2100-2150 wahrscheinlicher. Ehe eine nenneswerte Zahl der komplexen Kraftwerke errichtet und in Betrieb ist, dauert es noch einmal länger - da auch entsprechend konzentrierte Leitungsnetzte und ausgebildete Spezialisten selbst in Deutschland mangelware sind, ist eine globale Versorgung aus Fusionsnergie frühestens 2150-2200 denkbar.

Die Menschheit sollte aber schon 2060 CO2-Neutralität erreichen, einschließlich Wärme und Prozessenergie bei denen wir viel größeren Nachholbedarf als bei der Elektrizität haben. Das Ziel für Strom lautet entsprechend: Kompletter Austausch aller nicht-EE-Kraftwerke weltweit bis spätestens 2050. Dazu kann eine Technik, die erst 2100-2200 auf dem Markt auftaucht, unmöglich etwas beitragen - und nach aktuellen Hochrechnungen ist sie auch nicht zwingend nötig. Fusionsenergie wird für die Menschheit erst wieder interessant, wenn wir größere Projekte im äußerden Sonnensystem in Angriff nehmen, also vielleicht 2500 oder später. Und das ist noch verdammt lang hin, aktuell haben wir dringendere Probleme - und zuwenig Mittel, sie zu lösen. Noch mehr Geld in interplanetare Raumfahrt zu versenken ist eine absolute Schnappsidee.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Gegen welche Klimaschutzpolitik?





Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bundesregierung hat Pläne zum Klimaschutz?
> Muss an mir vorbei gegangen sein.



Da sieht man mal wieder, dass die AFD einfach gar nichts kapiert


----------



## compisucher (30. September 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die kommerzielle Nutzung der Fusionsenergie auf Erden sehe ich auch noch lange nicht.
Ich bin mit einem leitenden Ingenieur bei ITER befreundet (er ist für die Pellet-Injektoren zuständig) und in seinen Kreisen wird vorsichtig von  2040 gesprochen, 5 Jahre nach dem geplanter Aufnahme des Betriebes
bis ein mit Netto - Energiegewinn erzielt werden könnte.
Wobei intern heftig über die Sinnigkeit des sich im Bau befindlichen Tokamaks gestritten wird.
Die innere Manteloberfläche wird für die kommerzielle Nutzung als zu groß angesehen, technisch + rechentechnisch gibt es aber derzeit keine andere Alternative.
Die alternative, theoretisch mögliche Kugel (central-point-fusion) ist mit heutigen Rechenkapazitäten noch nicht ingenieurtechnisch zu fassen.

Es dürfte unstrittig sein, dass die Energiewende und Abkehr von fossilem Brennmaterial als solche nur mit EEs in einem überschaubaren Zeitraum bewerkstelligt werden kann.
Die Klimaveränderung durch die fossile Verbrennung ist in meiner Sicht aber nur ein, wenn auch sehr wichtiger Aspekt.
Selbst Klimaverweigerer müssen anerkennen, das das fossile Zeug endlich ist und wir eher kurz- denn mittelfristig hier Abhilfe schaffen müssten.

"Müssten" deshalb, weil ich derzeit nicht erkenne, dass irgend eine Regierung auf der Welt hier adäquat an einer Lösung arbeitet - schade eigentlich...

In einem widerspreche ich allerdings: Raumfahrt tut not...

Sei es zum Wissensgewinn oder tatsächlich praktische Erkenntnisse gewinnen oder letztlich als Überlebensstrategie für die Menschheit.
Und da geht es mir nicht ein mal um eine hochspekulative Ansiedlung auf dem Mars o.dgl..

Still und heimlich für die Weltöffentlichkeit beobachten alle maßgeblichen Institute aller Nationen in konkreter Absprache das Sonnensystem, um potentielle Kometenkiller (alles oberhalb von 100 m Durchmesser) zu erkennen und zu verfolgen.
Bin ja als Hobbyastronom mehr oder weniger aktiv selbst mit dabei 
Das Gesamtbudget hierfür beträgt immerhin knappe 2 Mrd. US$/Jahr und trotz aller Streitigkeiten herrscht zw. den USA und Russland der Konsens, 
dass beide Nationen (mit Förderung durch die UN) jeweils zwei "Interkontinentalraketen" vorhalten,
die in der Lage sind v > 11,2 km/s zu erreichen und im interplanetaren Raum mittels einer Nuklearwaffe einen größeren Brocken aus dem Kurs zu schießen.
Funktioniert allerdings nur in der Ekliptik des Sonnensystems.
Wenn einer mit mehr als 30°  Abweichung von der Ekliptik ankommt, haben wir geloost.
Immerhin aber ein Anfang.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die aktuelle Anstalt zum EEG:
Die Anstalt vom 1. Oktober 2019 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Die kommerzielle Nutzung der Fusionsenergie auf Erden sehe ich auch noch lange nicht.
> Ich bin mit einem leitenden Ingenieur bei ITER befreundet (er ist für die Pellet-Injektoren zuständig) und in seinen Kreisen wird vorsichtig von  2040 gesprochen, 5 Jahre nach dem geplanter Aufnahme des Betriebes
> bis ein mit Netto - Energiegewinn erzielt werden könnte.



Dann muss ich meine Schätzungen vielleicht nochmal korrigieren, wenn selbst die in der Vergangenheit chronisch überoptimistischen Experten noch so lange Zeiträume nennen. Mit 2070 meinte ich den beginnenden Einsatz kommerzieller Kraftwerke. Deren Bauplanung müsste spätestens 2060 beginnen und auf Erfolge mit einem Forschungsreaktor der nach-ITER-Generation fußen, dessen Konstruktion frühestens 10-15 Jahre nach den ersten Durchbrüchen mit ITER abgeschlossen sein kann (5 Jahre für Experimente, 5 Jahre für Schlussfolgerungen daraus, 5 Jahre um die in eine verbesserte Konsturkion umzusetzen). Und da sind eher knappe Schätzungen, bei Fusionsenergie kann es schnell mal doppelt so lange dauern oder dreimal so lange, wenn man die Finanzierung sichern muss. Dann würde die nach ITER-Generation 2060 Grundsteinlegung feiern und 2080 wären die Erkenntnisse auf dem Tisch, anhand derer für 2100 ein kommerzielles Kraftwerk gebaut werden kann. Diese Technik könnte dann 2150 einen nenneswerten Anteil an der Energieversorgung Europas haben, aber selbst bis 2200 nicht die primäre globale Energiequelle werden. Und das alles auch nur, wenn sowohl ITER als auch dessen Nachfolger ein Erfolg werden und nicht noch eine weitere Experimentalgeneration dazwischen geschoben werden muss. ITER selbst ist schließlich nur der erste Reaktor, der überhaupt Netto Energie abgeben soll, aber er ist noch meilenweit davon entfernt nenneswert Leistung zur Verfügung zu stellen, dauerhaft betriebsfähig zu sein oder gar rentabel. ITER ist für die Kernfusion kaum mehr, als es der Chicago Pile für die Kernfission war...



> In einem widerspreche ich allerdings: Raumfahrt tut not...
> 
> Sei es zum Wissensgewinn oder tatsächlich praktische Erkenntnisse gewinnen oder letztlich als Überlebensstrategie für die Menschheit.
> Und da geht es mir nicht ein mal um eine hochspekulative Ansiedlung auf dem Mars o.dgl..
> ...



Über Asteroiden-Abwehr ließe sich verhandeln, das ist aber keine interplanetare Raumfahrt und erst recht nichts, was Kernfusion nutzen kann. Die letzten EU-Zahlen für ITER sprachen von 7,4 Milliarden EU-Anteil, also 16,5 Milliarden Gesamtkosten. Seitdem hat laut Wiki einmal der US-Senat eine neuere Gesamthochrechnung gemacht und kam auf eine weitere Verdreifachung, also an die 50 Milliarden. Das war 2014, seitdem lag das Projekt tendenziell eher hinter den Planungen/sind zusätzliche Probleme aufgetreten und das ist nur ITER. Weltweit gibt es weitere Fusionsreaktoren. Allein Wendelstein-X hat bis 2014 eine lockere weitere Milliarde geschluckt und das sind alles nur EXPERIMENTIERANLAGEN. Also nicht nur nichts, was jenseits von Wissen einen direkten Nutzen hätte, sondern etwas, dass selbst nicht einmal wirklich Wissen generiert. Sondern nur Daten. Mit denen unzählige Institute weltweit arbeiten, die alle noch einmal extra finanziert werden. Und die alle nur ein Ziel haben: Hoffentlich irgendwann mal irgendwas abzuliefern, was die Menschheit weiterbringt.
Aber wehe man will Luftschadstoffe mal an mehr als 1-2 Stellen pro Stadt messen oder Artenschwund dokumentieren. Da ist dann kein Geld für da.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Thermische Belastung ist minimal. Abgesehen von der bereits angesprochenen Energiedichte und der Tatsache, dass der Hochtemperaturbereich einen winzigen Durchmesser hat und sich seine abgegebene Energie über eine große Reaktorwandfläche ausprobiert, gilt für die Hitze ganz allgemein: Das ist kein Problem. Das ist Ziel der ganzen Sache.



Minimale Belastung, und alles kein Problem? 

Selbst wenn bei einem kommerziellen Fusionsreaktor mehrere Meter Abstand zwischen "heißer" Zone und Reaktorinnenwand besteht,
wird diese thermisch extrem belastet.
Ein weitaus größeres Problem besteht darin,
erstmal einen Reaktorwerkstoff zu finden,
welcher die Neutronenbelastung lange genug durchhält.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn bei einem kommerziellen Fusionsreaktor mehrere Meter Abstand zwischen "heißer" Zone und Reaktorinnenwand besteht,
> wird diese thermisch extrem belastet.



Nö, die Energieübertragung erfolgt ja ausschließlich über die Neutronen.
Oder denkst du echt, dass es bei einer Kernfusion superhell ist? Nö, da ist alles schwarz.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, die Energieübertragung erfolgt ja ausschließlich über die Neutronen.
> Oder denkst du echt, dass es bei einer Kernfusion superhell ist? Nö, da ist alles schwarz.



Ich bin jetzt kein Physiker,

aber Zitat aus Wikipedia:

" Die Umsetzung von einem Gramm Deuterium-Tritium-Gemisch in einem Kernfusionsreaktor würde eine thermische Energie von rund 100 Megawattstunden (MWh) oder 12,3 t SKE liefern. "

Im Dunkeln geht sowas nicht, und die "kalte" Kernfusion gibt es nicht.

Ansonsten hätten wir schon die Sonne bevölkert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt kein Physiker,


Musst Du auch nicht sein, ein Bild erklärt es verständlich. Bei der Fusion von Deuterium (²H) und Tritium (³H) entsteht Helium und die gesamte freiwerdende Energie wird in ein schnelles Neutron gepumpt. Das haut dann in die Reaktionwand und erzeugt thermische Energie. Die Energie ist nicht an Photonen, also Gammastrahlung gebunden. Die wäre aber auch zu hart, dass sie ähnliche Folgepozesse einleiten würde, wie ein energiereiches Neutron.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt kein Physiker,
> 
> aber Zitat aus Wikipedia:
> 
> ...



Bei der Sonne hast du auch Wärmeübertragung durch Teilchen. Also das, was du auch mit der Atmosphäre der Erde hast. Aber im Fusionsreaktor hast du praktisch ein Vakuum. Da wird die Energie eben anders übertragen.
Und hell ist es da eben auch nicht, da kein Licht bei der Kernfusion entsteht. Die Energie nimm das Neutron mit und kollidiert mit der Reaktorwand. Dadurch wird die Energie des Neutrons übertragen. Die Wand erhitzt sich, das Wasser wird warm, verdampft und treibt die Turbine an -- also wie schon vor 200 Jahren.
Dabei wird die Reaktorwand halt geschädigt und muss relativ zügig ausgetauscht werden.
Licht gibt es da nicht. Schaust du in einen Fusionsreaktor ist es während der Reaktion komplett dunkel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Licht gibt es da nicht. Schaust du in einen Fusionsreaktor ist es während der Reaktion komplett dunkel.


Das heiße Plasma strahlt natürlich massiv Energie ab. Da ist rein gar nichts dunkel. Siehe z.B. die Bilder um 8:10 oder bei 12:08





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Si7LQRE31Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das heiße Plasma strahlt natürlich massiv Energie ab. Da ist rein gar nichts dunkel. Siehe z.B. die Bilder um 8:10 oder bei 12:08



Hell nenne ich das jetzt aber auch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hell nenne ich das jetzt aber auch nicht.



Was hast Du behauptet:


Threshold schrieb:


> Licht gibt es da nicht. Schaust du in einen  Fusionsreaktor ist es während der Reaktion komplett dunkel.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich weiß, was ich gesagt habe. 
OK, ist nicht ganz dunkel. Etwas Licht entsteht schon, aber eben nicht soviel als dass du was mit ausleuchten könntest.
Wobei man mal klären müsste, wie viel Energie Photonen von der Fusion abführen und wie viel tatsächlich nutzbar sind.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Licht gibt es da nicht. Schaust du in einen Fusionsreaktor ist es während der Reaktion komplett dunkel.



Das kommt jetzt darauf an,

wie man Dunkelheit definiert. 

plasma kernfusion - Google Search


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt kein Physiker,
> 
> aber Zitat aus Wikipedia:
> 
> ...



Nur so zur Orientierung: Die Innenverkleidung von ITER hat etwa 660 m² (440 Kacheln von 1*1,5 m laut Wiki) Oberfläche und die projektierte Fusionsleistung liegt bei 500 MW. Nehmen wir ein bisschen asymmetrische Verteilung mit rein wird der Reaktor also mit maximal 1 MW/m² laufen oder 100 W/cm². "Hohe thermische Belastung"? Das dürfte in etwa die Wärmestromdichte eines CPU-Hotspots sein. Ein nichts im Vergleich zu diversen Hochtemperaturprozessen, Raketentriebwerken oder gar Hitzeschilden. Letztere halten um den Faktor 1000 höhere Belastungen aus. Also nochmal zum mitschrieben: Die thermischen Belastungen der Reaktorwand in einem Fusionskraftwerk sind nichts im Vergleich zur nuklearen Belastung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Jetzt formieren sich die Menschenfeinde und fordern ihr Recht darauf, andere vergiften zu dürfen:
AfD unterstuetzt "Fridays for Hubraum" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es ist so widerwärtig. Ich erkläre es den Leuten immer so. Was würdest Du sagen, wenn ich in Dein Wohnzimmer einen dicken Haufen setze? Und auf die entsetze Antwort: _"Was soll das" _antwortet man in guter SUV-Fahrermanier nur _"Du bist doch nur neidisch, weil Du nicht so dicke Würste produzieren kannst"_.

Ich sage ja immer schon, es hat keinen Zweck irgendwas so machen. Der Mensch ist zu blöd, er wird verbrennen, was er findet. Ja liebe Kinder, schaut Euch genau an, wer weiter Verschwenden will, um Euch eure Zukunft zu stehlen. Und geht gegen diese Gruppen vor. Vielleicht sollte man bei Frau Maischberger, die ja dafür steht, zu jedem Blödsinn Diskussionen zu führen, das Thema anscheiden: "_Darf man Umweltsünder standrechtlioch aufhängen"_. Kann man ja mal drüber diskutieren, oder.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich bin kein großer Freund von Psychologie oder Verhaltensforschung. Diese Wissenschaften sind mir einfach zu weich.
Aber...
Das Gehirn des Menschen ist ein Problomlösungsapparat.
Dummerweise allerdings nur für akute Probleme.
Der Säbelzahntiger vor der Höhle.
Das anstürmende, übergroße Mammut, das einem vor dem Verhungern bewahrt.
Evolutionsbedingt.

Da ist es leider verständlich, dass es vielen schwer fällt, auf Probleme zu reagieren, die einem in einhundert Jahren drohen.
Und wie könnte man da einem Ottonormalverbrauchen einen Strick draus drehen, wenn schon Politiker höchstens in Legislaturperioden denken können?

Oder einen Schritt weiter (oder näher):
Die Planung des Urlaubs für 2020 steht an. Allein das fällt doch schon schwer, oder?
Und wenn die Reise doch schon gebucht ist, packt man dann heute seine Koffer?
Oder die Hochzeit im nächsten Frühjahr.
Je näher der Termin, umso mehr gibt es noch zu machen. Die wenigsten haben eine Woche nach der Verlobung den Festsaal gemietet, das Essen bestellt, die Kleider gekauft, die Karten verschickt etcpp.
Nicht ganz so fern: Weihnachten. Hand hoch, wer schon alle Geschenke hat.
Oder noch näher: Die Kostüme für die Kids zu Halloween sind schon alle fertig?

Verdammt, ich gebe zu, ich bin gerade mal in der Lage, die nächsten 4 bis 8 Wochen die Wochenenden zu verplanen. Und was das Essen angeht, plane ich von Wochenendeinkauf zu Wochenendeinkauf. Und was ich zur Arbeit anziehe? Jeden Morgen.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
Ich möchte hier niemanden in Schutz nehmen.
Oder gar eine Entschuldigung präsentieren, eine Ausrede, dass wir alle doch so weitermachen können wie bisher.
Es wird aber auf diese Weise verständlich, warum so viele Menschen so ablehnend reagieren, wenn das Thema Klimawanel zur Sprache kommt.
Deren begrenzter Geist kann die Ausmaße nicht überblicken.
Nicht im Umfang, nicht im Zeitraum.

Dabei ist die Aussage, die uns alle motivieren sollte, egal ob wir den Umfang und die Zeit überblicken oder nicht, doch ganz einfach:
Wir betreiben Klimaschutz und Umweltschutz nicht, um den letzten sibirischen Tiger zu retten. Oder den letzten Blauwal.
Wir machen das für uns, um unsere Lebensgrundlage zu sichern.

Reicht nicht? Dann vielleicht ein wenig mehr Populismus, ist ja eh gerade "in" dieser Tage:
Wer seine Kinder mit dem SUV zur Schule fährt, spielt mit der Zukunft seiner Enkel.

Das Problem, was ich sehe:
Mit unserem aktuellen Wirtschaftssystem wird das nichts.
Nicht mit der freien Marktschft, oder der sozialen.
Nicht mit einer Konsumgesellschaft, die vergessen hat, dass man Dinge auch reparieren kann.
Nicht mit einem Börsensystem und Großaktionären, die immer nur auf Wachstum setzen. Wachstum, Wachstum, Wachstum, grenzenloses Wachstum in einer begrenzten Welt mit begrenzten Resourcen.

Wir, jeder einzelne, muss lernen, sich selbst zu zügeln, maß zu halten, sich ein zu schränken, nicht viel, aber eben soweit, dass wir nicht immer mehr wollen.
Mehr Geld, mehr Güter, mehr sinnentleerten Konsum.
Ansonsten müssen wir uns maßregeln. Selbstgeißelung.
Und die Konzerne, die Großaktionäre, jene gesichtslosen und seelenlosen Konstrukte menschlicher Fantasie, die lachen über CO2-Steuer.
Da müssen wir die Wirtschaftsform ändern.

Wenn 
"Demokratie ist die schlechteste aller Regierungsformen - abgesehen von all den anderen Formen, die von Zeit zu Zeit ausprobiert worden sind."
gilt, dann auch
"Marktwirtschaft ist die schlechteste aller Wirtschaftsformen - abgesehen von all den anderen Formen, die von Zeit zu Zeit ausprobiert worden sind."
Damit ist klar: Kommunismus oder Sozialismus ist auch keine Lösung.

Etwas anderes muss her.
Doch unser Gehirn ist nicht nur ein Problemlösungsapparat, es bevorzugt auch Lösungen, die sich als erfolgreich erwiesen haben.
Es wiederholt gerne.
Im besten Falle Transferleistungen, also eine Problemlösung von einem Bereich auf einen anderen anwenden.
Wirklich neues entsteht selten.

Und wenn es neu ist, dann muss es gegen die Widerstände der Gesellschaft an.
Das ist schwer.

Ein weiterer Punkt:
Der Brexit zeigt: 3 Jahre nach dem Referendum ist nichts passiert.
Der Termin rückte im März immer näher, doch anstatt endlich konstruktiv zusammen zu arbeiten (der Druck war anscheinend nicht groß genug) beantragte das britische Parlament lieber einen Aufschub. 
Das läßt mich zweifeln.
Wie groß muss der Druck des Klimawandels, des Temperaturanstiegs, der Aussterbenden Tiere und Pflanzen, auf die der Mensch angewiesen ist, sein, damit gehandelt wird?
Ich fürchte, der ist erst groß genug, wenn es zu spät ist, um die Menschheit vor dem Aussterben zu bewahren. Man wird das dann bestenfalls noch hinauszögern können.

Und noch ein Punkt:
Unsere Bundeskanzlerin ist promovierte Physikerin.
Die weiß eigentlich, wie man Statistiken und Diagramme liest.
Die weiß eigentlich auch, was Freiheitsgrade in der Thermodynamik sind, warum Methan schlimmer ist als CO2.
Und trotzdem handelte sie seit ihrer Wahl zur Kanzlerin sehr zögerlich, wenn es um den Umweltschutz geht.
Erst der Ausstieg vom Atomausstieg und dann, unter dem Eindruck von Fukushima, doch wieder zurück.
Die Aussage, Deutschland solle Vorreiter beim Klimaschutz werden, die jetzt auch schon keine-Ahnung-wie-viele-Jahre her ist, man wolle E-Busse etcpp., und nun stellt man fest, dass eigentlich nichts passiert ist und China hier Vorreiter ist.
Jetzt, nach wieder x verschwendeten Jahren (das Kyoto-Protokoll ist von 1997, das Pariser Abkommen von 2015 - es musste erst 2018 eine 16jährige Greta Thunberg zum Schulstreik aufrufen? In der Zwischenzeit ist so gut wie nichts passiert. Ernsthaft?) kommt so langsam Bewegung in die Sache. Immer noch zu zögerlich, immer noch mit den falschen Ansätzen.

Was die Politik oder Frau Merkel im Speziellen angeht, so ist meine einzige Erklärung, dass wir alle inzwischen eine Lüge glauben, die uns immer und immer wieder präsentiert wurde:
Klima- und Umweltschutz kostet Geld und Arbeitsplätze.
Ein Beispiel:
Ja, für den Unternehmer oder den Vorstand bleibt weniger Geld, wenn man teure Filteranlagen für die Fabrikschornsteine kaufen muss.
Die wollen verständlicherweise nicht auf ihre Boni verzichten (soviel zu, "sich selbst zügeln"), also spart man bei den Arbeitnehmer.
Dabei wird gerne so getan, also ob "das kostet Geld" bedeutet, dass das Geld verschwindet.
Die Wahrheit ist doch aber, dass das Geld nur einen anderen Weg im Wirtschaftssystem nimmt. Es verdienen die Firmen, die die Filter herstellen.
Und die bauen und warten sich ja auch nicht von allein. Hier entstehen neue Arbeitsplätze.
Ja, das bedeutet eventuell, dass man den Arbeitsplatz wechseln und umschulen muss.
Dass man sich als 55jähriger mit einer Umschulung schwer tut - okay, geschenkt.
Dass aber im letzten Jahr, als es um die Räumung des Hambacher Forsts ging, Azubis von RWE auf die Straße gingen, weil sie unbedingt Jobs erlernen wollen, die die Zerstörung der Natur vorrantreiben - da stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf.
Da sind wir wieder beim fehlenden Weitblick, der Planung für die Zukunft. Das selbst so junge Menschen, die möglicherweise die Auswirkungen unseres exzessiven Lebensstils im hohen Alter selbst erleben, Atemprobleme, Hungersnöte, Trockenheit, Hitzewellen, Sturmfluten, Unwetter mit Überschwemmungen, Stürme...dass die Aussicht darauf nicht aussreicht, einen anderen Job erlernen zu wollen.
Traurig.
Ich habe die Hoffnung fast verloren.
Für mich hat das Fermi-Paradoxon eine Erklärung. Möchte-gern-intelligentes Leben löscht sich selbst aus. Die Menschheit ist gerade dabei. Auf dem besten Wege. Mit Anlauf. Und Ansage.

Das einzig tröstliche daran: Der Mensch wird es nicht schaffen, die Erde zu einem leblosen Planeten zu machen.
Irgendwas wird überleben: Ratten, Kakerlaken, Moose, Algen. Das Leben findet einen Weg.
Immer. Die Natur wird weitermachen, die Evolution neue Wege gehen.
Nur eben ohne die Menschheit.

Wer bis hierher gelesen hat:
Glückwunsch, Du bist ein armer Irrer, der seine Zeit nicht besser zu nutzen weiß.
Willkommen im Club.

Mein Wort zum Sonntag.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Möchte-gern-intelligentes Leben löscht sich selbst aus. Die Menschheit ist gerade dabei. Auf dem besten Wege. Mit Anlauf. Und Ansage.


Ja, und das macht mich rasend. Aber die Menschheit ist so dämlich
Von wegen Schwarmintelligenz. Das ich nicht lache....

Und was macht unsere Regierung? Es ist zum Kotzen, die schwarzen
Strolche sabotieren jeden Ansatz seit Jahrzehnten. Merkel hat unsere
gesamte EE-Industrie geopfert. Weg, es gibt nix mehr.
Klimapaket: Regierung schwaecht Klimaschutzziele deutlich ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja Merkel ist halt in fast jeder Hinsicht eine der schlechtesten Kanzler die Deutschland je hatte.
Sie produziert keine Skandale, aber sonst naja.


----------



## compisucher (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nun ja, das Problem auf eine einzige Person zu reduzieren ist nicht zielführend.

Der Preis für verfehlte Umweltpolitik war bis Dato ein relativ großer Wohlstand in der Republik, während um uns herum die Kriesen tobten.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, wir haben unser Leben lang nicht "schwarz" gewählt, aber ganz offensichtlich bis jetzt die relative Mehrheit in D., sonst wäre sie nicht Kanzlerin...

Ob diese Mehrheit in langfristiger Perspektive immer "richtig" gewählt hat, steht woanders...


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na ja, Merkel war unter Kohl Umweltministerin und als Physiker weiß sie, dass es keine sicheren Atomkraftwerke gibt.
Merkel war meiner Meinung nach nichts anderes als die Marionette der Konzerne. Wie das so üblich ist in der Union.
Ob sich was ändern wird, wenn ein Grüner Bundeskanzler wird, weiß ich nicht. Aber es muss sich dringend was ändern.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> aber ganz offensichtlich bis jetzt die relative Mehrheit in D., sonst wäre sie nicht Kanzlerin...



Ich hab gesagt sie ist schlecht und nicht, dass sie nicht rechtmäßig im Amt ist.


----------



## compisucher (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Stimmt und scheinbar hat dann die Mehrheit in der Republik eine andere Meinung, oder?


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nicht unbedingt, am Schulzhype hat man ja gesehen wie sich die Begeisterung für eine Alternative zu Merkel schlagartig gezeigt hat. 
Deutschland und Merkel ist definitiv keine Liebeheirat, eher Pest oder Cholera.


----------



## compisucher (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hihihi...
OT, sorry...
Wenn Mutti und D. = Pest und Cholera sind, was wäre denn dann Martin und D.?


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, am Schulzhype hat man ja gesehen wie sich die Begeisterung für eine Alternative zu Merkel schlagartig gezeigt hat.
> Deutschland und Merkel ist definitiv keine Liebeheirat, eher Pest oder Cholera.



Na ja, aber seit Kohl weiß man doch, wie die Union regiert und das hat sich mit Merkel nicht geändert.
Schlimm finde ich ja eher, dass sich die SPD mal wieder geopfert hat. Sie hätte sagen müssen, dass sie für eine regierung nicht zur Verfügung steht und fertig.
Merkel hätte dann eine Regierung bilden müssen, auch eine Minderheitsregierung. Das Grundgesetz ist da ganz klar.
Merkel hat aber gesagt, dass sie keine Minderheitsregierung will und Steinmeyer hat dann seine Partei beschworen als man ins Grundgesetz zu gucken.
Ich persönlich fand es ja schon erschreckend, dass Merkel immer noch an der macht klebte als Jamaica gescheitert war.
Das wäre meines Erachtens der Zeitpunkt gewesen, den Rückzug anzutreten und andere nach vorne zu schicken.
Aber wie damals bei Kohl wissen es Unions Kanzler nie, wann ihre Zeit abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Deshalb hat sie 2013 auch um haares Breite die absolute Mehrheit geholt.
Ich finde das immer so schön, wenn nach einigen Jahren Fakten völlig ausgeblendet werden und nur noch Fake News vorherrschen, ob das Nato oder EU Osterweiterung war, oder Ostalgie, gestern habe ich gelesen Frau Schwesig empfindet es als falsch die DDR als Unrechtsstaat zu bezeichnen (was war sie denn dann, ein Rechtsstaat?) und jetzt auch Frau Merkel, die Pest oder Cholera war, aber fast absolute Mehrheiten in Bundestagswahlen holte.

Mal sehen was noch so kommt in den nächsten Jahren.

@ Threshold

Edit: 
Gott sei Dank gibt es noch andere Menschen als dich und deine Meinung in Deutschland und im Moment sind die in der Mehrheit!


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Hihihi...
> OT, sorry...
> Wenn Mutti und D. = Pest und Cholera sind, was wäre denn dann Martin und D.?


Schulz: Erst Hoffnung, dann Cholera 

@Don
Fakenews? Wo? Nur weil eine Partei fast die absolute Mehrheit bekommt ist sie keine Pest? Dann kann ich dir einige heutige Parteien nennen bei denen es anders war.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Was genau hat das Wahlergebnis von 2013 mit dem menschengemachten Klimawandel zu tun?


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Gott sei Dank gibt es noch andere Menschen als dich und deine Meinung in Deutschland und im Moment sind die in der Mehrheit!



Dann zeig mir doch mal, was Merkel in den letzten 12 Jahren so geleistet hat.
Also im Bereich Klimapolitik, Rentenpolitik, Bildungspolitik, Infrastruktur, Energiepolitik.
Da müssten dir ja unzählige Beispiele einfallen, wie Merkel alles zum Besten geführt hat.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Gott sei Dank gibt es noch andere Menschen als dich und deine Meinung in Deutschland und im Moment sind die in der Mehrheit!


Ja, Springer- und Bertelsmann-Verlage sei Dank.
Merkel ist eine Aussitzerin, die nach der Abschaffung der Praxisgebühr keinerlei Reformen angestoßen hat.

Und Kohl war ein Lügner und Betrüger, den man genauso gut zusammen mit Roland Koch, Stefan Mappus, Theo Waigel und Wolfgang Schäuble in den Knast hätte stecken können.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@Kaaruzo

Bist du hier jetzt Moderator?
Wenn nein, was soll das?
Wir müssen auch in anderen Threads deine OT Kommentare ertragen!

@ Threshold

Wann ging es in den letzten 40 JAhren, Deutschland mal besser als die letzten 10 Jahren. Zahlen lügen selten, aber mittlerweile werden die ja ausgeblendet und nur noch persönliche Daten und subjektive Empfindungen zählen! Es ist ja auch alles viel unsicherer geworden......


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn man das nur so beschränkt betrachtet bitte. Mir geht es auch gut, wenn ich die nächsten Wochen nur Burger und Pommes esse, aber langfristig näh irgendwie nicht.


----------



## compisucher (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja, das Gefühl des "Sitzenbleibens" mehrt sich bei mir auch von Tag zu Tag mit Mutti...


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wann ging es in den letzten 40 JAhren, Deutschland mal besser als die letzten 10 Jahren. Zahlen lügen selten, aber mittlerweile werden die ja ausgeblendet und nur noch persönliche Daten und subjektive Empfindungen zählen! Es ist ja auch alles viel unsicherer geworden......



Frag das doch mal die Leute, die im Niedriglohnsektor arbeiten.
Ach ja, sowas gab es ja vor 40 Jahren noch gar nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ja, das Problem auf eine einzige Person zu reduzieren ist nicht zielführend..


Natürlich ist jeder einzelne von uns für seinen individuellen Fussabdruck an Umweltverschmutzungen selber verantwortlich. In einer Welt aus lauter verdammten dummen Egoisten hat aber eine Regierung verbindliche Vorgeben zu machen. Und genau das passierte nicht. Im Gegenteil, Merkel zerstörte die guten Ansätze des EEG. Stück für Stück, aber konsequent.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Gestern Abend kam eine interessante "Hart aber fair" Sendung zum Thema Bahn fahren: Klimaretter oder Nervenkiller - was kann die Deutsche Bahn?  | Video | ARD Mediathek


----------



## compisucher (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ach ja, immer über die Bahn herziehen... 
Das man da vieles viel besser machen kann steht außer Frage, geht aber an dem täglichen Workload auf den deutschen Straßen erst mal knapp vorbei.

Die Hauptbelastung ist doch der alltägliche Arbeitsfahrtwahnsinn (wer in München wohnt, weiß, wovon ich schreibe).

Primäres Ziel sollte es doch sein, so viele Menschen wie irgendwie möglich in den ÖPNV zu bringen, denn nix ist schädlicher als halbwarme PKWs für Kurzstrecke zu nutzen oder stundenlang im innerstädtischen Stau vor sich hin qualmen zu lassen.

Ich bekomme auch jedes mal einen Rappel, wenn ein Möchtegernyuppie "spontan" ein Meeting in Berlin anberaumt und ganz schnell noch ein Flug gebucht werden sollte und auf die Frage, warum den keine Videokonferenz möglich wäre, die Antworten kommen:
a) Unser hippes Büro hat die se Möglichkeit noch nicht  

b) Ich muss noch mein Miles und More Punktekonto auffüllen 
c) persönliche Kontakte sind unglaublich wichtig fürs Networking 

Mahlzeit....


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Bahn ist doch sowieso Staatseigentum.
Die sollen mal aufhören die Bahn privatwirtschaftlich zu führen. Das klappt eh nicht.
Autofahren und fliegen teurer machen und dafür kostet die Bahn gar nichts mehr. Alles gratis, egal ob regional von Altona nach Stelling oder von Berlin nach München.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Bahn gratis? Nein.
Eine interessante Idee wäre eine Art GEZ für die Bahn^^


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine interessante Idee wäre eine Art GEZ für die Bahn^^


Und die sollen dann alle bezahlen? Auch die welche nie fahren?


----------



## compisucher (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wobei, es hat ja schon was, wenn der ÖPNV und/oder Bahn kurz vor Gratis wären.
Hört sich erst mal unrealistisch an, aber wenn ich mir die ganzen verdeckten Vergünstigungen oder Steuersparmodelle so anschaue, z. B. Pendlerpauschale, Dienstwagenvergünstigung, günstige Dieselsteuer, keine Steuer auf Kerosin...
Ist halt alles wie annodazumal stark auf die individuelle PKW-Nutzung des Michels zugeschnitten...
Im Extremfall lässt sich da schon einiges gegenfinanzieren.

Was mich ein bisschen ärgert sind die Grünen.
Hab die damals angefangen zu wählen, als sie 5 DM/L Bezin skandierten - ist schon sehr lange her (bin ja auch etwas älter), war aber für mich damals schon der richtige Ansatz.
Ist sehr still geworden aus der Ecke - sind leider im Mainstream angekommen und wollen wohl den gepflegten Yuppie-Wähler nicht vor den Kopf stoßen und spielen lieber mit ihren Idealen...


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Bahn gratis? Nein.
> Eine interessante Idee wäre eine Art GEZ für die Bahn^^



Warum immer Bürokratenmonster erschaffen?
Da gibt es dann wieder Ausnahmeregelungen und sonst was.
Einfach gratis und fertig. Niemand muss sich mehr mit dem Tarif Dschungel herumärgern oder dass der Ticket Automat das Geld frisst.



compisucher schrieb:


> Was mich ein bisschen ärgert sind die Grünen.
> Hab die damals angefangen zu wählen, als sie 5 DM/L Bezin skandierten - ist schon sehr lange her (bin ja auch etwas älter), war aber für mich damals schon der richtige Ansatz.
> Ist sehr still geworden aus der Ecke - sind leider im Mainstream angekommen und wollen wohl den gepflegten Yuppie-Wähler nicht vor den Kopf stoßen und spielen lieber mit ihren Idealen...



Die Grünen machen auch nur Klientelpolitik. Deswegen sind die auch nicht für eine Impfpflicht. Das würde die grüne Basis verunsichern, die teilweise mit Aluhüten herumläuft.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Gratis muß Bahn fahren ja nicht unbedingt sein.
Aber ein deutliche Ermäßigung der Preise wäre wünschenswert.
Außerdem sollten sie an der Pünktlichkeit arbeiten.
Und besserer Verkehrsanbindung in ländlichen Gegenden.


----------



## compisucher (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Anders Thema, was mich maßlos ärgert.
In meiner Wahlheimat baggern die nun auch noch auf den Gleschern herum, damit die Skifahrer auch noch das letzte Stück Natur kaputt machen können - gehts noch????    
Tiroler Alpen - Baggern im Graubereich - Panorama - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das Problem ist eben, dass man der Bahn unbedingt privatwirtschaftliche Führung aufzwingt. Also werden Bahngleise still gelegt, weil sie nicht rentabel sind, obwohl ständig immer alle ankommen und Güter von der Straße auf die Schiene bringen wollen.
Die Bahn wird niemals profitabel sein, das geht nicht. Der Öffentliche Nahverkehr wird auch nie profitabel sein. Ist unmöglich.
Also soll der Staat endlich mal aufhören die Bahn als Privatunternehmen zu sehen und zu den Wurzeln zurück kommen.
Die Bahn muss das sein, wozu sie eigentlich gemacht ist -- eine kostengünstige Alternative zum Flugzeug und dem Individualverkehr.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Primäres Ziel sollte es doch sein, so viele Menschen wie irgendwie möglich in den ÖPNV zu bringen, denn nix ist schädlicher als halbwarme PKWs für Kurzstrecke zu nutzen oder stundenlang im innerstädtischen Stau vor sich hin qualmen zu lassen.



Wenn man in Hamburg arbeitet und wohnt, kann man auf das Auto nahezu verzichten. Der innerstädtische ÖPNV ist sehr gut (sofern vom HVV betrieben). Wenn man allerdings außerhalb Hamburgs wohnt und nach Hamburg rein muss wegen der Arbeit, ist der ÖPNV ein Graus. Ich kann jeden Pendler verstehen, der dann lieber das Auto nimmt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Autofahren und fliegen teurer machen und dafür kostet die Bahn gar nichts mehr. Alles gratis, egal ob regional von Altona nach Stelling oder von Berlin nach München.



Man muss den ÖPNV attraktiver machen. Das kann auch über den Preis gehen, aber ich glaube kaum, dass das für die meisten das Ausschlusskriterium ist. Eher sowas wie Anbindung und Taktung. Gerade im ländlichen Gebiet ist das ein Hauptproblem.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Und die sollen dann alle bezahlen? Auch die welche nie fahren?



Ach und ich muss die Steuervorteile für Leute mitfinanzieren die Auto fahren? Vorallem Dienstwagen und Co? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum immer Bürokratenmonster erschaffen?
> Da gibt es dann wieder Ausnahmeregelungen und sonst was.
> Einfach gratis und fertig. Niemand muss sich mehr mit dem Tarif Dschungel herumärgern oder dass der Ticket Automat das Geld frisst.


Natürlich gibt es dann Ausnahmeregelungen, aber gratis ist nicht finanzierbar. Du darfst ja nicht von den heutigen Kosten der Bahn ausgehen, du musst sie vervielfachen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es dann Ausnahmeregelungen, aber gratis ist nicht finanzierbar. Du darfst ja nicht von den heutigen Kosten der Bahn ausgehen, du musst sie vervielfachen.



Und die Folgeschäden von Auto und Flugzeug klammerst du aus?
Es spielt keine Rolle, was das kostet, die Alternative ist immer deutlich teurer.
Das Problem ist, dass sich die alternativen Kosten halt gerne aufschieben lassen. 
Soll sich doch die nächste Generation mit dem Problem herumschlagen, ich leben heute, oder?


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich bin nur realistisch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Gratis muß Bahn fahren ja nicht unbedingt sein.
> Aber ein deutliche Ermäßigung der Preise wäre wünschenswert..


Nein, zuerst gehört der ICE verboten, oder besser gesagt eingebremst. Das Ding ist reine Energieverschwendung:

_"... Den ehrlicheren Wert offenbart die Bahn in  ihrem Umweltbericht, der heute im Nachhaltigkeitsbericht fortgeführt  wird. Er gilt für den gesamten Personenfernverkehr, also für alle IC und  ICE. 2004 etwa haben sie rund 2,8 Liter Benzin pro 100  Personenkilometer verbraucht. Diese Zahl deckt sich mit Angaben des  Umweltbundesamtes, das solche Zahlen im Dienste des Umweltministeriums  erheben lässt.
_
_                                                                                                    Dieser Zahl  fehlt jedoch noch der Praxisbezug. Sie enthält nur den Verbrauch für die  sogenannte Traktion, den Antrieb, also das, was der fahrende Zug aus  der Leitung zieht. .... "_
Seite 2 - Klimabilanz der Bahn: Noch eine unbequeme Wahrheit - Klima - FAZ

Und das ist der Verbrauch der Züge auis der Leitung. Dann muss man die Leitungsverlust berücksichtigen und den hohen Anteil an Kohlestrom. Da ist nix Umweltfreundlich. Ale IC sind kaum langsamer und verbrauchen merklich weniger.


_"... Unter dem Strich will der Schienengigant in diesem Jahr lediglich 45  Prozent seines Stromverbrauchs mit grüner Elektrizität bestreiten, und  dabei soll es bis 2020 bleiben__. ... "_
Die gruene Maer der Bahn | Wirtschaft

Auch der gesamte NAhverkehr ist alles andere als sauber, weil Straßen- und U-Bahnen einfach zu schwer sind. Mit 11 KW/h bekommt man den Individualverkehr bestens geregelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daten und Fakten zum Energieverbrauch des Schienenverkehrs

Die beste Art des Umweltschutzes ist es darum, so wenig wie möglich zu reisen oder überhaupt zu fahren. Ich nutze mein Fahrrad immer mehr, inzwischen für alle Strecken bis zu 20km.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und das ist der Verbrauch der Züge auis der Leitung. Dann muss man die Leitungsverlust berücksichtigen und den hohen Anteil an Kohlestrom. Da ist nix Umweltfreundlich. Ale IC sind kaum langsamer und verbrauchen merklich weniger.


Naja, aber ist immer noch weniger als die meisten Autos verbrauchen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, aber ist immer noch weniger als die meisten Autos verbrauchen.


Mein Auto braucht 4l pro 100km und ich fahre in der Regel zu zweit. Ich nutze jetzt wieder verstärkt die  Mitfahrzentrale, weniger wegen der paar Kröten als wegen des Energieverbrauchs.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und man rechnet idR. mit halber Auslastung. Zu Lastzeiten sind die Dinger aber voller als vorgesehen.

Außerdem doch die ICs (Gen 2) sind zumindest in Zukunft merklich langsamer. 160km/h Vmax.
Deine Einbremsung des ICEs wurde im übrigen schon durchgeführt. 250km/h beim 4er vs 320 beim 3er.

Aber das maximale Tempo ist nicht entscheidend. Wir brauchen 200km/h im Durchschnitt im ICE Fernverkehr.


----------



## Poulton (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Beim Zustand des Schienennetz wundert es mich nicht, dass man da schon Einschnitte macht...


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mein Auto braucht 4l pro 100km und ich fahre in der Regel zu zweit.


Dein Wagen. Aber viele andere Autos nicht.

Und wenn man das extrapoliert, was da auf den Straßen an Autos und LKWs alles fährt, die Schadstoffe in die Luft blasen, ist Bahn fahren auf jeden Fall umweltfreundlicher.
Der Strom-Mix in den Leitungen wird sich zukünftig auch ändern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Dein Wagen. Aber viele andere Autos nicht..


Dieses Auto gab es vor 20 Jahren und was ist seit dem passiert?
Größer, schwerer schneller, und der Gesetzgeber hat es gefördert. Es ist zum Kotzen
Audi A2 – Wikipedia


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Beim Zustand des Schienennetz wundert es mich nicht, dass man da schon Einschnitte macht...


Hat nichts mit dem Zustand zu tun, eine Strecke die nicht für Hochgeschwindigkeit ausgelegt ist, ist halt nicht für Tempo 250 ausgelegt.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Der Strom-Mix in den Leitungen wird sich zukünftig auch ändern.



So schnell aber nicht,

bis 2050 wird die EU niemals klimaneutral aufgestellt werden können, weil:

- die Verteilernetze gar nicht so schnell ertüchtig werden können

- die Zockerei an den Strombörsen nicht gebremst wird

- und irgendwann der "kleine" Mann mal auf die Barrikaden gehen wird,
   weil er das alles finanzieren muß.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hier eine sehr interessante Doku von der ZDF Mediathek.
Wildes Wetter – auf den Spuren der Klimaforschung - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> So schnell aber nicht,


Der Windausbau in Deutschland wurde durch Merkel und CSU quassi gestoppt, Solaranlagen kommen auch  nur noch mäßig dazu. Das hat die große Koalition mit Blockarde, mit Wiedereinstieg in die Kernkraft, usw. sauber hinbekommen. Neee, da muss es wieder eine Regierung mit Verantwortungsgefühl kommen, dann geht es in dem Bereich weiter. Und sollten AfD Betonköpfe weitere Stimmen bekommen, wird das Thema weiter geleugnet und nichts gemacht.

Windenergie: Kaum Gebote fuer neue Windkraftanlagen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Interessant ist ja, dass ständig um die Arbeitsplätze in der Kohleindustrie geredet wird.
Aber über die 60.000 Arbeitsplätze, die in der Wind und Solarenergie inzwischen verloren gegangen sind, redet niemand.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Tja Merkel ist halt eine Bremse für Deutschland. Die AfD ist zwar der Rückwärtsgang, aber eine Bremse ist auch schlimm genug.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Lol, einfach mal schauen wieviel Planfestellungsverfahren vor Gericht gestoppt wurden, ducrh Bürgerinitiativen!

Es gibt wohl keinen einzigen geplanten Windpark mehr in Deutschland, der nicht von Bürgern juristisch und politisch bekämpft wird, genauso wie jedes geplante Nachtspeicherwerk/Pumpenwerk, mit dem man Tagsüber durch Solar oder Windenergie Wasser hochgepumpt werden kann, um dann Nachts, das Wasser durch Turbinen wieder zur Stromerzeugung nutzen zu können. Genauso sieht es mit der Trassenplanung aus, überall wird sie bekämpft oder verlangt, das man sie unterirdisch legt, was das fünfache kostet.
Die Bürger finden Klimapolitik genau so lange toll, so lange Sie selber oder ihr Grundbesitz nicht davon betroffen sind.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Don das kommt halt erschwerend hinzu und entschuldigt nicht die Politik der Bundesregierung.
Klar man muss auch gegen Windparks vorgehen können, das bedingt der Rechtsstaat, aber das darf trotzdem nicht so ausufern.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Planfestellungsverfahren sind ausschließlich Ländersache, gerade was Planung und Umsetzumg angeht und was soll bitte die Politik allgemein in einem Rechtsstaat gegen juristische Klage machen?
Ich meine die meisten Windparks liegen auf Eis, wegen zu erstellender Gutachten bzgl zu schützender Tiere, hauptsächlich Vögel!


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wie haben Spanien und Frankreich z.B. ihre Hochgeschwindigkeitsnetze für die Bahn relativ schnell hinbekommen?
Keine Sorge den Vergleich zu China ziehe ich nicht, aber wenn andere EU Staaten solche Sachen in der Fläche besser hinbekommen darf man die Frage schon stellen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ein interessantes Bild was ich im Netz gefunden habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ein interessantes Bild was ich im Netz gefunden habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist doch nichts neues dass eine Straße voller Autos eine weit geringere Anzahl an Personen befördern kann als mit Bussen und Zonen für Fußgänger. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ein interessantes Bild was ich im Netz gefunden habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist doch nichts neues dass eine Straße voller Autos eine weit geringere Anzahl an Personen befördern kann als mit Bussen und Zonen für Fußgänger. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie haben Spanien und Frankreich z.B. ihre Hochgeschwindigkeitsnetze für die Bahn relativ schnell hinbekommen?
> Keine Sorge den Vergleich zu China ziehe ich nicht, aber wenn andere EU Staaten solche Sachen in der Fläche besser hinbekommen darf man die Frage schon stellen.



Mein lieber Jung, was ist denn die letzten 40 Jahre politisch und auch teilweise juristisch passiert?
Gegen fast jedes Großprojekt der Wirtschaft oder Infrastruktur wurde mobil gemacht, ob Flughäfen, Kraftwerke, Bahntrassen, Brücken, Viadukte, Stuttgart21, Einkaufszentren auf der Fläche, etc etc, der Tierschutz wurde massiv ausgebaut, dasss Nachbarschaftsrecht teilweise massiv durch die Rechtssprechung verschärft und nun ist das Geschrei groß, weil den einstigen Lobbyisten von damals nun ihr eigenes Erreichtes, Ihnen bei ihren eigenen Großprojekten auf die Füße fällt.

Jeder Arsch mit Ohren, zieht wegen einem Windpark vor Gericht, weil es könnten ja Vögel in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, oder der eigene Schlaf oder irgendwelche Wellen, oder eine Minderung des Eigenheims auf dem Markt, bei den Pumpenwerken das Gleiche, oder es geht dann allgemein um die Natur, weil die Dinger brauchen halt ein größeres Gefälle, bei den Stromtrassen verhält es sich wie bei den Windparks, die wil keiner in Sichtweite seines Eigenheims haben, weil die gefährden wohl alles bis zu den eigenen Kindern.

Schau dir mal an, gegen was heutzutage Eltern alles bei Schulen und Universitäten klagen, für ihre kleinen Halbgötter, dass hättes es vor 30-40 Jahren nie gegeben, und jetzt kannst du das gleiche auf das beziehen was wir gerade besprechen, obwohl jeder weiß das es notwendig ist. Aber alles nur so lange es ihn nicht betrifft. Eltern wissen eigentlich auch, dass die Erziehung bei Kindern nötig ist, allerdings heutzutage nicht mehr bei den eigenen, die sind schon perfekt auf die Welt gekommen und wehe einer wagt es die Kleinen zu erziehen oder gar zu rügen, dann ist Polen offen. Ist halt die gleiche Mentalität!


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ist doch nichts neues dass eine Straße voller Autos eine weit geringere Anzahl an Personen befördern kann als mit Bussen und Zonen für Fußgänger.


Ja aber hier wird das sehr gut veranschaulicht.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Mein lieber Jung, was ist denn die letzten 40 Jahre politisch und auch teilweise juristisch passiert?
> Gegen fast jedes Großprojekt der Wirtschaft oder Infrastruktur wurde mobil gemacht, ob Flughäfen, Kraftwerke, Bahntrassen, Brücken, Viadukte, Stuttgart21, Einkaufszentren auf der Fläche, etc etc, der Tierschutz wurde massiv ausgebaut, dasss Nachbarschaftsrecht teilweise massiv durch die Rechtssprechung verschärft und nun ist das Geschrei groß, weil den einstigen Lobbyisten von damals nun ihr eigenes Erreichtes, Ihnen bei ihren eigenen Großprojekten auf die Füße fällt.
> 
> Jeder Arsch mit Ohren, zieht wegen einem Windpark vor Gericht, weil es könnten ja Vögel in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, oder der eigene Schlaf oder irgendwelche Wellen, oder eine Minderung des Eigenheims auf dem Markt, bei den Pumpenwerken das Gleiche, oder es geht dann allgemein um die Natur, weil die Dinger brauchen halt ein größeres Gefälle, bei den Stromtrassen verhält es sich wie bei den Windparks, die wil keiner in Sichtweite seines Eigenheims haben, weil die gefährden wohl alles bis zu den eigenen Kindern.
> ...



Die Wertminderung des Eigenheims betrifft aber auch sämtliche Großprojekte die nicht erneuerbaren Energien dienen. Keine Ahnung warum du das nur auf Windkraft oder Pumpwerke beziehst. 

Tierschutz wurde massiv ausgebaut weil es diesen vorher nicht unbedingt gegeben hat. 

Jo, früher wurde der Lehrer nicht verklagt, denn damals "hatte der Lehrer schon recht", war auch nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja klar, deshalb ist es ja förderlich, wenn schon Grundschüler mit "ihrem" Anwalt den Lehrern drohen und natürlich ist es der Lauf der Dinge das eher Kinder und Jugendliche recht haben, als ausgebildete Lehrer, ist schon klar!


Art 14 GG - Einzelnorm


----------



## Leob12 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar, deshalb ist es ja förderlich, wenn schon Grundschüler mit "ihrem" Anwalt den Lehrern drohen und natürlich ist es der Lauf der Dinge das eher Kinder und Jugendliche recht haben, als ausgebildete Lehrer, ist schon klar!
> 
> 
> Art 14 GG - Einzelnorm


Wo habe ich das behauptet? Ausnahmen gibt es immer. Lehrer haben genug verbrochen, und mussten nie jemandem Rechenschaft ablegen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Lehrer waren vor 40 Jahren genauso verklagbar wie Heute, also erzähle mal keinen Unsinn, genauso waren Verwaltungsakte (Zeugnise, teilweise Klassenarbeiten, Abiturarbeiten), genauso anfechtbar wie Heute, die Mentalität der Eltern war nur eine andere, da sie ihre Kinder noch erzogen haben und es auch mal Grenzen gab!


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nur mit welchem Erfolg, man konnte damals in der BRD auch Homosexuelle verknacken obwohl wir damals und heute die selben Grundrechte haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das behauptet? Ausnahmen gibt es immer. Lehrer haben genug verbrochen, und mussten nie jemandem Rechenschaft ablegen.


Du darfst nicht vergessen. dass je nach Bundesland bis Mitte der Achtziger in Deutschland ein Züchtigungsrecht seitens der Leher bestand. Da hat sich viel getan ...


----------



## Leob12 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Lehrer waren vor 40 Jahren genauso verklagbar wie Heute, also erzähle mal keinen Unsinn, genauso waren Verwaltungsakte (Zeugnise, teilweise Klassenarbeiten, Abiturarbeiten), genauso anfechtbar wie Heute, die Mentalität der Eltern war nur eine andere, da sie ihre Kinder noch erzogen haben und es auch mal Grenzen gab!



Mir geht es um Verhalten der Lehrer den Schülern gegenüber. Ob das nun Anwendung von irgendwelchen physischen Mitteln, sexuelle Belästigung oder schlicht und ergreifend Mobbing seitens des Lehrers war. 
Damals wurde so viel verharmlost, vertuscht und im Endeffekt viel Schaden angerichtet. 

Ja sicher, früher war alles besser. Warum wollen mir das meist irgendwelche Ü50-Menschen erzählen, denn deren Generation ist ja durchaus mitverantwortlich für die verzogene Jugend heute. 

Ich studiere selbst auf Lehramt und finde Helikoptereltern nicht gut. Doch die gab es damals wie heute. Nur müssen sich Lehrer heutzutage viel eher verantworten als früher, und das ist gut so. Kein männlicher Lehrer muss lüstern auf irgendwelche Ausschnitte glotzen, irgendjemandem die Hand auf die Schulter legen oder SchülerInnen umarmen. Und zum Glück darf heute niemand mehr Gewalt anwenden, denn nichts anderes war das früher. Genauso ist es gut dass ein Lehrer heute nicht mehr irgendwelche verletztenden Witze reißen darf. Ich hab es selbst miterlebt. Und ich bin halb so alt wie du. Nur wurde sowas bei mir in der Familie ernst behandelt und nicht schöngeredet oder relativiert. 

Sicher sind Zeugnisse anfechtbar, sicher sind es Arbeiten ebenso. Nur vor 30-40 Jahren gab es kaum Transparenz so wie heute. 
Nicht dass heute alles perfekt ist, aber das Schulsystem in Mitteleuropa ist verdammt lange irgendwelchen, längst widerlegten autoritären Umgangsformen aufgesessen. Und warum? "Naja sowas hat noch niemandem geschadet, der Ernst des Lebens." 
Und ich rede von öffentlichen Schulen. Was an Internaten verbrochen wurde, daran will ich gar nicht denken. Und auch da waren alle dabei und haben sich gegenseitig gedeckt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hier mal ieder etwas zu den so positiven Auswirkungen des Klimawandels für Europa:

*So breitet sich die Tigermücke in Europa aus*
                                  Sie überträgt gefährliche Erreger  und ist eigentlich in wärmeren Regionen heimisch. Doch nun wandert die  Tigermücke immer weiter Richtung Norden. Das Infektionsrisiko könnte  sich in ganz Europa deutlich erhöhen.
Klima: Wie sich die Tigermuecke Richtung Europa ausbreitet - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bekomme auch jedes mal einen Rappel, wenn ein Möchtegernyuppie "spontan" ein Meeting in Berlin anberaumt und ganz schnell noch ein Flug gebucht werden sollte und auf die Frage, warum den keine Videokonferenz möglich wäre, die Antworten kommen:
> a) Unser hippes Büro hat die se Möglichkeit noch nicht
> 
> b) Ich muss noch mein Miles und More Punktekonto auffüllen
> ...




Ein weiterer Punkte auf der langen Liste von Dingen, die ""Networking"" verbricht/mich zum brechen bringt...




Sparanus schrieb:


> Bahn gratis? Nein.
> Eine interessante Idee wäre eine Art GEZ für die Bahn^^



Seit der Abschaffung der Nutzungsbezogenen Erhebung ist die GEZ doch auch nur noch eine sozial ungerechte Abgabenform. Man könnte ÖR (oder ÖPNV) ebensogut direkt aus dem Haushalt bezahlen und eine Kopf- oder Haushaltspauschale einführen, käme aufs gleiche raus. 




compisucher schrieb:


> Wobei, es hat ja schon was, wenn der ÖPNV und/oder Bahn kurz vor Gratis wären.
> Hört sich erst mal unrealistisch an, aber wenn ich mir die ganzen verdeckten Vergünstigungen oder Steuersparmodelle so anschaue, z. B. Pendlerpauschale, Dienstwagenvergünstigung, günstige Dieselsteuer, keine Steuer auf Kerosin...
> Ist halt alles wie annodazumal stark auf die individuelle PKW-Nutzung des Michels zugeschnitten...
> Im Extremfall lässt sich da schon einiges gegenfinanzieren.



Soweit muss man gar nicht gehen. ÖPNV wird bereits heute zu 25-50% subventioniert, zzgl. größeren Bauprojekten die getrennt finanziert werden. Zieht man noch die nicht unerheblichen Kosten ab, die für Automatenaufstellung, -wartung, etc., Geldverkehr und Kontrollen entstehen sowie die einhergehenden baulichen Aufwendungen (Platz an Stationen und in Fahrzeugen, der andersweitig vermarktet werden könnte), hat man maximal eine Finanzierungslücke von 25-50% übrig. Jeder einzelne der von dir genannten Punkte dürfte deutlich höher sein, zusammen wahrscheinlich mehr als das 10fache dessen, was für deutschlandweit kostenlosen ÖPNV benötigt wird.

Aber: Pendlerpauschale, Dienstwagenrabatte und diverse Treibsstoffsubventionen kommen Firmen und Besserverdienern mit Häuschen im Grünen zu gute. Kostenloser ÖPNV wäre ja was für arme Leute. Das geht nun wirklich nicht...



> Was mich ein bisschen ärgert sind die Grünen.
> Hab die damals angefangen zu wählen, als sie 5 DM/L Bezin skandierten - ist schon sehr lange her (bin ja auch etwas älter), war aber für mich damals schon der richtige Ansatz.
> Ist sehr still geworden aus der Ecke - sind leider im Mainstream angekommen und wollen wohl den gepflegten Yuppie-Wähler nicht vor den Kopf stoßen und spielen lieber mit ihren Idealen...



Die Grünen haben sich eigentlich mit jedem großen Vorschlag auf die Schnauze gelegt und ihn sich danach abgewöhnt. Die Wähler wollen halt keine Änderung, sondern den gleichen Scheiß wie immer (und die Schuld dafür jemand anderem geben. Ausländer sind immer eine gute Wahl.)
Das erschreckende ist, dass die Grünen trotz dieses Weichspülgangs immer noch die ökologisch beste Wahl sind und das nicht nur unter den großen Parteien. Selbst unter dem (vermeintlich) radikalen Kleingemüse gibt es niemanden, der von Klima- über Umwelt- bis Landschaftsschutz das volle Spektrum abdecken kann und in mindestens einem Punkt mehr anstrebt.




RyzA schrieb:


> Gratis muß Bahn fahren ja nicht unbedingt sein.
> Aber ein deutliche Ermäßigung der Preise wäre wünschenswert.
> Außerdem sollten sie an der Pünktlichkeit arbeiten.
> Und besserer Verkehrsanbindung in ländlichen Gegenden.



Pünktlichkeit wäre allgemein bei mehr Verbindungsauswahl verzichtbar. Absolut niemand hat ein Problem damit, wenn er mit dem Flugzeug 20 Minuten oder mit dem Auto 60 Minuten später ankommt, nur bei der Bahn wird über 5 Minuten gemeckert. Aber: Wenn es nicht 5 Minuten später am Ziel, sondern 5 Minuten später am Umsteigebahnhof ist, ist bei der Bahn und bei dieser halt der Anschluss weg. Die einfache Lösung wäre es, von jedem größeren Bahnhof wenigstens einmal am Tag eine direkte Verbindung zu jedem anderen anzubieten, so wie die Franzosen es machen. Aber aktuell geht der Trend mit "Deutschlandtakt" ja sogar in die exakte Gegenrichtung 




Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eben, dass man der Bahn unbedingt privatwirtschaftliche Führung aufzwingt. Also werden Bahngleise still gelegt, weil sie nicht rentabel sind, obwohl ständig immer alle ankommen und Güter von der Straße auf die Schiene bringen wollen.
> Die Bahn wird niemals profitabel sein, das geht nicht. Der Öffentliche Nahverkehr wird auch nie profitabel sein. Ist unmöglich.



Natürlich ist das möglich. Man muss nur faire Voraussetzungen schaffen. Solange die Bahn als einziges Verkehrskonzept ihre Fahrwege selbst bezahlen, ihre Energie versteuern, ihre Mitarbeiter fair bezahlen und eben überhaupt in großer Zahl Mitarbeiter bereitstellen muss, wird sie immer hohe Ausgaben im Vergleich zu den erzielbaren Preisen haben. Wenn ich mit der Bahn zum Sparpreis fahre, zahle ich oft genauso viel oder sogar mehr wie mit dem Auto für die gleiche Strecke, obwohl ich im Auto locker den doppelten Sprit verbrauche. Normalpreis ist schnell das Vierfache und übersteigt damit sogar Wertverlust, Sprit- und Wartungskosten, die man ohne kompletten KFZ-Verzicht aber teilweise sowieso hätte. Und das ist nur die Rechnung für eine Person - fahre ich zu zweit verdoppelt sich der Bahnpreis erneut, die Kosten fürs Auto bleiben genau gleich. Beschränke ich mich auf das mit der Bahn praktikable Maß an Gepäck, sind sogar vier Leute im Auto kein Problem und ich unterbiete die Super-Sonder-Sparpreise deutlich. Aber nicht weil das Auto nenneswert effizienter wäre, sondern einfach weil es zu erheblichen Teilen auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit fährt, während die Bahn alles selbst zahlt.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> "Den ehrlicheren Wert offenbart die Bahn in ihrem Umweltbericht, der heute im Nachhaltigkeitsbericht fortgeführt wird. Er gilt für den gesamten Personenfernverkehr, also für alle IC und ICE. 2004 etwa haben sie rund 2,8 Liter Benzin pro 100 Personenkilometer verbraucht. Diese Zahl deckt sich mit Angaben des Umweltbundesamtes, das solche Zahlen im Dienste des Umweltministeriums erheben lässt."...
> 
> _"... Unter dem Strich will der Schienengigant in diesem Jahr lediglich 45  Prozent seines Stromverbrauchs mit grüner Elektrizität bestreiten, und  dabei soll es bis 2020 bleiben__. ... "_
> Die gruene Maer der Bahn | Wirtschaft



Abgesehen davon, das die 2,8 l 1,5 Jahrzehnte alt sind und sich die Auslastung und damit der Pro-Kopf-Verbrauch der Bahn seitdem verbessert haben, ist das eine Umrechnung des Energieverbrauchs, nicht der Emissionen. Selbst wenn man den Kohlestrom gleichmäßig auf die gesamte Fahrleistung der Bahn umlegt (und nicht wie in der Werbung nur die Güterzüge damit fahren lässt, damit der ICE 100% Öko ist ), sind die Emissionen pro Kopf also schon heute 30-60% geringer als mit einem Auto, dass 2,8 l Benzin pro Kopf verbraucht. (Ist dein Auto mit 4 l eigentlich ein Benziner? Wäre selbst für einen A2 ein guter Praxiswert bei Bahn-ähnlichem Reisetempo)
Und im Gegensatz zu einem Verbrenner braucht die Bahn halt nur einen Wandel in der deutschen Stromerzeugung, um die Emissionen auf 0 zu senken.



> Auch der gesamte NAhverkehr ist alles andere als sauber, weil Straßen- und U-Bahnen einfach zu schwer sind. Mit 11 KW/h bekommt man den Individualverkehr bestens geregelt



Naja...
Was ich so an Model-3-Tests gelesen habe, sind 17-20 kWh/100 km keine Seltenheit in der Praxis und im Pendlerverkehr sind weniger als 1,5 Personen pro Fahrzeug üblich. Außerdem listet deine Quelle die Bremsenergierückgewinnung weiter unten extra auf, man kann von den 11 kWh/100 km also vermutlich nochmal 20% abziehen. Das wäre für !sinnvolle! Nahverkehrs-Individualfahrzeuge immer noch großzügig, aber für die derzeit von Deutschen gekauften Straßenpanzer, die auch einen Großteil der mittelfristig angekündigten Modelle, ist es aber unerreichbar. Die schlucken locker das doppelte und im Gegensatz zu Bahnen machen sie das nicht tagsüber direkt aus der Leitung, wenn Solaranlagen nach abnehmern suchen, sondern bevorzugt nach Feierabend/Sonnenuntergang, wenn sowieso zuwenig grüne Energie im Netz ist und man sein ""Öko""fahrzeug letztlich mit Kohlestrom lädt, der die CO2-Bilanz ins negative kippen lässt.

Aber in einem Punkt hast du recht: Wieso sind Schienenfahrzeuge immer so verdammt schwer? Klar, das Prinzip steckt ein paar kg extra wesentlich leichter weg als alle anderen, aber ein ICE 4 würde auch bei reiner 2.Klasse-Bestuhlung (die nun wirklich keine Comfort-Referenz mehr ist) ohne Bistro-/Service-Bereich nicht über 1000 Sitzplätze kommen und hat ein Leergewicht von 620 Tonnen. (Was wohlgemerkt schon als Fortschritt gefeiert wird. Die international einsetzbaren ICE 3 bieten als gekoppelter Doppel-Zug nicht mehr Platz, wiegen aber über 800 Tonnen.)
Das sind 600 kg pro Nase und damit weitaus schlechter als durchschnittliche SUV, ganz zu schweigen von Reisebussen. Deren Hersteller schweigen zwar gerne über die Masse, weswegen ich nur einen Neoplan Skyliner in leicht unfairer Doppelstockbauweise finden konnte – aber 76 Reiseplätze in der Luxusausführung bei 19,1 Tonnen (inkl. gefülltem Tank) sind weit weniger als die Hälfte des ICE 4. Und auch wenn Züge für gewöhnlich länger halten: Sie haben auch weitaus weniger Belastungen durch den Fahrweg auszuhalten, keine Anforderungen an die Crashsicherheit, weitaus geringere an die Bremsen und lagern eine ganze Reihe von Funktionen wie "Lenkung" oder "Energieerzeugung" auf die Infrastruktur aus.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Und man rechnet idR. mit halber Auslastung. Zu Lastzeiten sind die Dinger aber voller als vorgesehen.
> 
> Außerdem doch die ICs (Gen 2) sind zumindest in Zukunft merklich langsamer. 160km/h Vmax.
> Deine Einbremsung des ICEs wurde im übrigen schon durchgeführt. 250km/h beim 4er vs 320 beim 3er.
> ...



Die ICE 4 sind nicht aus ökologischen Überlegungen langsamer, sondern weil sie für ohnehin nur 250 km/h taugliche Strecken eingesetzt werden sollen. Die letzte Bestellung der Bahn waren wieder Valero-D-basierte BR 407 "3M" (die Front erinnert eher an den 4er) für bis zu 320 km/h. Deutschlandtakt wird es ohne auch nicht geben.

Der niedrige Durchschnitt der deutschen Fernzüge liegt aber ohnehin an der deutschen Siedlungsstruktur. Wenn man alle 50 km an einer Milchrampe halten muss, ist auch die Hochgeschwindigkeit egal. Was es braucht sind mehr Sprinter und vier oder wenigstens dreigleisige Trassen mit gesicherten Durchfahrtsgleisen, damit langsame Züge überholt werden können.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der Windausbau in Deutschland wurde durch Merkel und CSU quassi gestoppt, Solaranlagen kommen auch  nur noch mäßig dazu. Das hat die große Koalition mit Blockarde, mit Wiedereinstieg in die Kernkraft, usw. sauber hinbekommen.



Bei aller Abneigung gegen die Große Koalition: Der Ausstieg vom Ausstieg war Merkel II und auch die Schließung der deutsche Solarindustrie hat die Union zusammen mit der FDP organisiert.
Das Wachstum der (Offshore-)Windkraft hat aber in der Tat die Groko gestoppt. (Windkraft an Land ist eher Ländersache. Die Bundesgesetze stimmen halbwegs, aber durch die Bauordnungen der unionsgeführten Länder bringt das nichts. Ich sag nur 10H)




Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie haben Spanien und Frankreich z.B. ihre Hochgeschwindigkeitsnetze für die Bahn relativ schnell hinbekommen?
> Keine Sorge den Vergleich zu China ziehe ich nicht, aber wenn andere EU Staaten solche Sachen in der Fläche besser hinbekommen darf man die Frage schon stellen.



Spanien und Frankreich haben nicht die bescheuerte deutsche Siedlungspolitik. Da hast du einige große Metropolregionen und dazwischen Kleinstädte mit deutlichem Abstand zueinander. In Deutschland steht alle 5 km ein Weiler, ein Neubaugebiet im Grünen, ein 50 Seelen Kaff oder sonst irgendwer, der dank Union darauf pochen darf, dass im Umkreis von 10 km um seinen Garten garantiert keine überregionale Infrastruktur gebaut wird. Sowohl Bahn als auch WKA stören halt das Bild vom Häuschen im Grünen und können Geräusche von sich geben. Dreck und Lärm ist in Deutschland aber nur auf Pendlermagistralen quer durch Mieterviertel erlaubt.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Wertminderung des Eigenheims betrifft aber auch sämtliche Großprojekte die nicht erneuerbaren Energien dienen. Keine Ahnung warum du das nur auf Windkraft oder Pumpwerke beziehst.
> 
> Tierschutz wurde massiv ausgebaut weil es diesen vorher nicht unbedingt gegeben hat.



Die vorgebrachten Argumente sind sowieso nur Platzhalter. Die Betroffenen haben keinen Bock drauf, was im Rahmen reinen Egoismusses auch logisch ist, und nutzen jeden Strohhalm, um Projekte hinauszuzögern. Deswegen wird auch erst auf Lärmschutz geklagt, dann nachdem diese Klage in allen Instanzen gescheitert wird, stehen auf einmal Landschaftsschutz/Tourismus in Gefahr, erst danach hat jemand eine letzte Fledermaus in der Gegend gesehen, NACH deren Auffinden muss ein Plan für den Schutz der Kröten während der Bauarbeiten erarbeitet werden und bis all diese jeweils 5-6 jährigen Verfahren abgewickelt sind, hat ggf. tatsächlich ein etwas findigerer Anwohner oder echter Tierschützer es geschafft, eine wirklich seltene Vogelart zum Nisten zu überreden. Die Kehrseite der ganzen Story sind natürlich weiterhin die gewinnorientierten deutschen Unternehmen und Politiker: Natürlich könnte man die ganzen Gutachten zu allen negativen Auswirkungen eines Bauprojektes auch parallel im voraus binnen eines Jahres seriös erstellen lassen und hätte dann trotz dem lahmen deutschen Bürokratie nach zwei Jahren klare Verhältnisse. Aber das würde ja von Anfang an Geld kosten und gerade am Anfang muss alles kleingerechnet werden, auch wenn sich der angreifbare Pfusch am Ende doppelt und dreifach rächt.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Bahnverbindungen wie Frankreich? Nein, definitiv nein das System ist so abartig zentralistisch, dass man fast immer über Paris fahren muss.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Pünktlichkeit wäre allgemein bei mehr Verbindungsauswahl verzichtbar. Absolut niemand hat ein Problem damit, wenn er mit dem Flugzeug 20 Minuten oder mit dem Auto 60 Minuten später ankommt, nur bei der Bahn wird über 5 Minuten gemeckert.


Ich weiß ja nicht wo du arbeitest oder in welcher Welt du lebst, aber wenn man bis 60 Minuten zu spät zur Arbeit kommt kann es richtig Ärger geben. 
In den meisten Firmen. Und das macht man dann auch nur einmal.


----------



## compisucher (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was es braucht sind mehr Sprinter und vier oder wenigstens dreigleisige Trassen mit gesicherten Durchfahrtsgleisen, damit langsame Züge überholt werden kön.



Womit wir wieder beim Nordzulauf übers Inntal wären.

Ösiland und sogar Italien haben kräftigst an den gesteckten Zielen gearbeitet, damit der Fernverkehr auf die Schiene kommt - zumindest was die Alpenpassage angeht.

Brenner Basis wird pünktilich eröffnet - Vertag ist über 15 Jahre her.

D. schafft es doch tatsächlich sich erst JETZT um das Planfeststellungsverfahren zu kümmern und hat alle Güterverladestationen im Süden der Republik außer Betrieb gesetzt.

AUT + ITA warten nun auf D., damit die zweigleisige Strecke in Betrieb gehen kann.

Vertrag war 2028, D. schafft es bestenfalls im Jahre 2040 - muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen...

Deutschland macht "Zwischenschritt" zum Brenner-Nordzulauf | SN.at


Eines muss man festhalten, Scheuer ist mit Abstand der größte Bremser in der Republik, wenn es um die Einschränkung der Individualverkehrs geht und um den Ausbau des öffentlichen Netzes.

Möchte nicht wissen, wie viel Geld er von den Autokonzernen unter der Hand bekommt...

Völlig fehl am Platz, der Typ passt in die 1950ger.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Eines muss man festhalten, Scheuer ist mit Abstand der größte Bremser in der Republik, wenn es um die Einschränkung der Individualverkehrs geht und um den Ausbau des öffentlichen Netzes.
> 
> Möchte nicht wissen, wie viel Geld er von den Autokonzernen unter der Hand bekommt...
> 
> Völlig fehl am Platz, der Typ passt in die 1950ger.



Passt schon, wenn die Hand groß genug ist. 

Ohne Beweise,

 wird die Uschi den dann  in 5 Jahren zum EU-Kommisar machen.

Ahnung braucht man ja für solch einen Job nicht mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

*Hochwasser wird künftig weit mehr Menschen betreffen als bisher  angenommen: Eine aktuelle Studie, basierend auf einem neuartigen  Rechenmodell, korrigierte die Prognosen für 2050 auf 300 Millionen  Menschen. Der Großteil der Betroffenen lebt in Asien.          *
Neues Rechenmodell: Meeresspiegelanstieg bedroht 300 Millionen - news.ORF.at

Der Klimawandel beschleunigt sich. Wenn wir nicht sofort handeln und den CO2 Ausstoß weitestgehend minieren, wird es zu spät sein. Dazu kommen weitere Fehler, wie abgepumptes Grundwasser, abgebaute Sandstrände und zu wenig Mittel für sinnvolle Deichsysteme


----------



## Adi1 (2. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja, und ?

Ändern wird sich eh nix,

die Menschheit wird erhobenen Hauptes in das Grab steigen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du arbeitest oder in welcher Welt du lebst, aber wenn man bis 60 Minuten zu spät zur Arbeit kommt kann es richtig Ärger geben.
> In den meisten Firmen. Und das macht man dann auch nur einmal.



Ich lebe in einer Welt, in der die Deutsche Bahn vor allem Fernverkehr macht und in der Langstreckenpendeln ökologischer, ökonomischer und sozialer Wahnsinn ist. Insbesondere wenn mangels mobile Office der Arbeitsbeginn tatsächlich erst mit physischer Anwesenheit möglich ist. Deswegen fährt in meiner Welt so gut wie niemand mit der DB zur Arbeit, sondern nutzt sie nur für längere Reisen. Und da erreiche ich in meiner Welt eine weitaus höhere Pünktlichkeit als mit jedem anderen Verkehrsmittel, höre aber Beschwerden über Unpünktlichkeit trotzdem nur bei der Bahn.

(Und übrigens auch nicht über den ÖPNV, den man zur Arbeit nehmen könnte. Manchmal fällt der halt komplett aus, das ist dann *******. Kommt aber bei mir nicht viel häufiger vor als eine Totalsperrung auf Autobahnen und Bundesstraßen oder Mängel am Privat-PKW, sodass es zumindest bei uns keine Pünktlichkeitsunterschiede zwischen den Nutzern der verschiedenen Transportformen gibt. Da hat eher der individuelle Charakter alias die Aufbrechzeit einen Einfluss - ohne Gleitzeit hätten die sich das tatsächlich nur einmal erlauben können.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder beim Nordzulauf übers Inntal wären.
> 
> Ösiland und sogar Italien haben kräftigst an den gesteckten Zielen gearbeitet, damit der Fernverkehr auf die Schiene kommt - zumindest was die Alpenpassage angeht.
> 
> ...



Wie man unschwer am Zeitplan erkennt, ist Scheuer (CSU) da nur die Spitze aus dem Eisberg aus Schmidt (CSU), Dobrindt (CSU) und Ramsauer (CSU). Hmm. Erkennt jemand, neben der kontinuierlichen Umleitung von Steuermilliarden an Straßenverkehrs-bezogene Privatunternehmen und einige überteuerte Infrastrukturprojekte in unionsgeführten Bundesländern eine gewisse Konstanz im Verkehrsministerium? Ich komm grad nicht drauf...

(Fairerweise muss man übrigens sagen: Der Bauvertrag zwischen Östereich und Italien ist 15 Jahre alt. Verträge zur Anbindung nach Norden hat erst Tiefensee (SPD) 2009 unterzeichnet. Trotzdem wären 10 Jahre mehr als genug, um selbst in der deutschen Bürokratie ein Planfeststellungsverfahren durchzuziehen. Wenn man die richtigen Politiker wählt, was Deutschland aber konsequent vermeidet.)

An dieser Stelle die Anmerkung bezüglich zweier anderer aktueller Themen, dass das gleiche Ministerium seit Merkel I keine Betonung mehr auf Wohnungen/Stadtenwicklung hat und sich dafür seit 2013 um digitale Infrastruktur "kümmert".


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Dieses "zu spät zur Arbeit kommen" Problem kann man durch eine Änderung der Rechtslage zumindest für den Arbeitnehmer verbessern. Die Sache mit dem Wegerisiko ist kritisch.
Natürlich gilt die Verhältnismäßigkeit bei Abmahnungen, aber das ist wieder recht unklar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Bei der derzeitigen Beschäftigungssituation in Deutschland kann man da kaum etwas machen. Klar kannst du einem Arbeitgeber verbieten, wegen unverschuldeter Verspätung abzumahnen. Aber wie viel bringt das? Niemand feuert einen wertvollen, schwer zu ersetzenden Mitarbeiter, weil der mal zu spät kommt. Gerade solche Leute sitzen eh meist in Positionen, bei denen sich das Arbeitsende viel häufiger unerwartet nach hinten verschiebt, als der Arbeitsanfang...
Umgekehrt ist es in einer Welt voller befristeter Verträge und Leiharbeit überhaupt kein Problem, die meisten Beschäftigten auch ohne einen formellen Anlass kurzfristig loszuwerden. Entscheidend über eine Kündigung ist nicht, ob der Chef dich loswerden darf, denn dafür hat er ohnehin genug Möglichkeiten, sondern ob er das will. Und das kannst du gesetztlich nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (5. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die höchste Pünktlichkeit habe ich mit dem Fahrrad 
Mit der Bahn/ÖPNV brauche ich fast genauso lang auf Arbeit. Die Bahn ist hier auch oft unpünktlich oder fällt gern mal aus. Oft erfährt man dann nichtmal etwas und ohne passendes Smartphone steht man dann dumm da, weil man auf kleineren Bahnhöfen keinen Ansprechpartner oder sonstige Auskunftsmöglichkeit mehr hat. Die Preisgestaltung ist ein weiteres Ärgernis, ich zahle hier 100 € für eine Monatskarte, mit der ich zwei (!) Stationen weit fahre. Wer da ohnehin schon ein Auto unterhält, steigt eher nicht in die Bahn.


----------



## Sparanus (5. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

100€? Lebst du in NRW? 

Ja Fahrrad ist schon okay, aber ganz ehrlich ich hab bei Regen schon gerne ein Dach über dem Kopf. Ist ja nichtmal so, dass das rechtlich nicht möglich wäre, aber das baut kaum einer :/


----------



## DIY-Junkie (6. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Thüringen. Ist vielleicht auch ein Extrembeispiel, hier wird mit Zonen gearbeitet, die Fahrt in jede neue Zone kostet Betrag X. Und hier sind die nächsten zwei Stationen zwei andere Zonen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja gut kenne ich auch. Hier sind es Wabenförmige Gebiete.
Es ist einfach beschissen, man kann einfach niemanden erzählen, dass man für 12€ hin und zurück fahren soll, wenn man mal kurz in die Nachbarstadt will.


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Albernheiten beim ÖPNV Ausbau: Setze großkotzig zwei Gewerbegebiete an eine zweigleisige Eisenbahnstrecke aber sorge dafür, dass dort seit Jahrzehnten kein Bahnhalt ist...


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich:
Ein Tempolimit von 130km/h spart bis zu 1,6 Millionen Tonnen CO2.
Anderer:
Wenn ich mir jetzt ein eAuto kaufe fährt mein Verbrenner eh in Afrika weiter.

Hallo? Darum geht es nicht


----------



## Adi1 (8. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich:
> Ein Tempolimit von 130km/h spart bis zu 1,6 Millionen Tonnen CO2.
> Anderer:
> Wenn ich mir jetzt ein eAuto kaufe fährt mein Verbrenner eh in Afrika weiter.
> ...



Richtig,

Geld muss arbeiten 

Wir verschieben unsere Dreckskarren nach sonstewo,
genauso wie unseren Elektronikmüll.

Aus den Augen, aus den Sinn.


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ne darum geht es nicht, einfach komplett am Thema vorbei.


----------



## Adi1 (9. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ne darum geht es nicht, einfach komplett am Thema vorbei.



Na sicher geht es darum,

was glaubst du denn, wo unsere Altautos landen?

Jetzt kostenlos Auto bewerten

Der größte Teil wird nach Afrika verschifft, da ist nix mit Recycling.

Und somit wird das CO2-Einsparziel einfach verschoben,

und Europa kann sich auf die Schultern klopfen,
Ziel erreicht 

Während andere überhaupt erstmal ein Transportmittel benötigen,
um z. Bsp. Kranke in ein 100 km entferntes Krankenhaus bringen zu können.

Ein VW ID.3 wird sich in Afrika sehr schlecht verkaufen lassen.

Von daher exportieren wir nur unser Unvermögen,
wirklich etwas gegen den Klimawandel zu unternehmen.

Wie gesagt:

"Geld muss arbeiten"


----------



## Sparanus (9. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nein so war mein Kommentar nicht gemeint aber egal.


----------



## Adi1 (9. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein so war mein Kommentar nicht gemeint aber egal.



Gut, dann ist alles gut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> 100€? Lebst du in NRW?
> 
> Ja Fahrrad ist schon okay, aber ganz ehrlich ich hab bei Regen schon gerne ein Dach über dem Kopf. Ist ja nichtmal so, dass das rechtlich nicht möglich wäre, aber das baut kaum einer :/



Es ist aerodynamisch halt ziemlich blöd, eine Wand vor sich herzufahren. Bei Regen wäre das vermutlich allen lieber, aber bei gutem Wetter brauchst du mehr Kraft und hast keinen kühlenden Fahrtwind mehr, außerdem verschlechtern sich Seitenwindanfälligkeit, Fahrverhalten und (Park-)Platzbedarf. Wenn man Gleitzeit arbeitet und so Schauern ausweichen kann, ist in vielen Teilen Deutschlands aber eine 60-80% Quote "trocken zur arbeit" auch ohne Dach möglich. Ob man für den Rest dann Auto, ÖPNV oder Regenhose und -jacke nimmt, muss man von den jeweiligen Bedingungen abhängig machen. Aber 80% weniger Autoverkehr wäre schon ein gigantischer Fortschritt.




DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Thüringen. Ist vielleicht auch ein Extrembeispiel, hier wird mit Zonen gearbeitet, die Fahrt in jede neue Zone kostet Betrag X. Und hier sind die nächsten zwei Stationen zwei andere Zonen.



Wenn man in Randgebieten der Verkehrsverbünde fährt, zahlt man fast überall soviel. Und im Rhein-Main-Gebiet oder Hamburg auch leicht vom Stadtrand ins Zentrum. ÖPNV ist einfach viel zu teuer, auf allen Ebenen. Stellenweise zahlt man schon knapp 2 Euro für eine Kurzstreckenkarte und darf mit der dann so "weit" fahren, dass man selbst in der Hauptverkehrszeit zu Fuß schneller ist als mit einmal warten + Fahrzeit. 




Poulton schrieb:


> Albernheiten beim ÖPNV Ausbau: Setze großkotzig zwei Gewerbegebiete an eine zweigleisige Eisenbahnstrecke aber sorge dafür, dass dort seit Jahrzehnten kein Bahnhalt ist...



Politiker richten doch keine Gewerbegebiete für Menschen ein, sondern für Gewerbe...




Adi1 schrieb:


> Na sicher geht es darum,
> 
> was glaubst du denn, wo unsere Altautos landen?



Sparanus plädiert für eine veränderte Mobilität und genau darum geht es; um die gleiche Mobilität wie bisher nur mit einem anderen Auto geht es eben nicht. 

Davon abgesehen:
Weltweit haben alle Hersteller ihre Billigmarken etabliert. Wenn der typisch deutsche VW/BMW/Mercedes/Audi nach durchschnittlich 13 Jahren von unseren Straßen verschwindet, ist er nicht unbedingt viel billiger als ein neuer Tata oder ähnliches. Es hat seinen Grund, dass man in der dritten Welt mittlerweile größtenteils Billig-Exportversionen asiatischer Marken sieht und nicht europäische Fahrzeuge. Und der Grund ist nicht, dass letztere einfach nur selten sind und die Leute notgedrungen die anderen kaufen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nein ruyven es ist eben nicht aerodynamisch blöd. Es gibt ja verkleidete Liegeräder für den Sport und die Faustformel ist, dass ein man 10 bis 15km/h schneller fahren kann. Denn ganz ehrlich mit dem Fahrrad ist man vieles, aber ganz sicher nicht aerodynamisch unterwegs. 30km/h sind easy, 40 ein Kampf.

Aber auch das ist nicht das große Ding. Elektromotor rein und gib ihm. 500 bis 1000 Watt Motorleistung plus 1 bis 2kw/h Akku als Pedelec und man kommt selbst mit 2 Personen und 3 Kästen Bier bestimmt 100km weit bei 30km/h. (Ja jetzt einfach mal geschätzte Zahlen in den Raum geworfen)
Aber fakt ist, das ist eine Lösung um viele Autofahrten zu ersetzen.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich leiste auch meinen Beitrag für eine positive Ökobilanz.
Denn ich fahre fast das ganze Jahr über mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit.
Ausser es regnet stark oder es sind Minusgrade.
Dann fahre ich mit dem Bus.
Aber meine Arbeitstelle ist auch nicht so weit entfernt und zum Glück muß ich keine Berge fahren.


----------



## Sparanus (10. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Fahrrad fahren ist ja auch Faulheit, wenn man die Strecke auch laufen könnte^^


----------



## Poulton (10. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das mit der Faulheit wundert mich bei dir nicht. Ein echter Bundi.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein ruyven es ist eben nicht aerodynamisch blöd. Es gibt ja verkleidete Liegeräder für den Sport und die Faustformel ist, dass ein man 10 bis 15km/h schneller fahren kann. Denn ganz ehrlich mit dem Fahrrad ist man vieles, aber ganz sicher nicht aerodynamisch unterwegs. 30km/h sind easy, 40 ein Kampf.
> 
> Aber auch das ist nicht das große Ding. Elektromotor rein und gib ihm. 500 bis 1000 Watt Motorleistung plus 1 bis 2kw/h Akku als Pedelec und man kommt selbst mit 2 Personen und 3 Kästen Bier bestimmt 100km weit bei 30km/h. (Ja jetzt einfach mal geschätzte Zahlen in den Raum geworfen)
> Aber fakt ist, das ist eine Lösung um viele Autofahrten zu ersetzen.



Was du beschreibst ist ein Velomobil. Davon werden allein in Deutschland mindestens ein Dutzend angeboten und locker noch einmal die drei bis vierfache Zahl kann bequem aus Holland und Dänemark bezogen werden. Und ja: Die Dinger sind ein tolles Mobilitätskonzept.
Wenn man holländische oder dänische Radstraßen hat.

Aber auf deutschen Radwegen haben alle Liegeräder Komfort und Stabilitätsprobleme, weil Bordsteine, Schlaglöcher und Baumwurzeln zur Norm gehören, freie Sicht auf den Straßenverkehr dagegen nicht. Glaube mir, du willst nicht mit hohem Tempo 5-10 cm Kanten mit einem Vehikel überfahren, in dem du nicht aus dem Sattel gehen kannst. Und zumindest in den Teilen Deutschlands, die ich kenne, müsstest du das im Schnitt alle 10-50 m machen, sodass "bei niedrigem Tempo" keine Option ist. Genauso unbrauchbar ist die Konstruktion an jeder Einmündung mit parkenden Autos zwischen Radweg und Straße, weil du nicht nur selbst unsichtbar bist (davon muss man als Radfahrer immer ausgehen), sondern auch unfähig über alles hinüberzugucken, was größer als eine deutsche Dogge ist.

=> Die Dinger kann man in Deutschland nur auf der Straße fahren. Wenn du >25 km/h mit E-Unterstützung fahren willst (und ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso man für <25 km/h E-Unterstützung braucht, wenn man nicht gerade Fatties auf Langstreckentouren nimmt) sowieso.

Problem: Um auf deutschen Straßen sicher zu sein, reicht es nicht 30-40 zu fahren. Das mache ich regelmäßig an einer Engstelle in einer Senke und trotzdem drängelt sich mindestens einmal im Monat einer vorbei, um mich dann (wegen Gegenverkehr oder auch einfach nur so) mit teilweise unter 2 m Längs- und unter 0,5 m Querabstand zu schneiden. Wenn du den "aus Prinzip hinter keinem Rad"-Fahrern entgehen willst, musst du mindestens 55-60 fahren, auch S-Pedelecs dürfen aber nur bis 45 km/h unterstützen. Weitere Sicherheitsprobleme sind der fehlende physische Schutz verglichen mit Autos und den Abrollmöglichkeiten und der Übersicht eines normalen Rads sowie die eigene Unsichtbarkeit. Für den Fahrer eines typischen deutschen "Stadtautos" (2,5 Tonnen, 1,8 m Höhe) beim typischen deutschen innerstädtischen "Sicherheitsabstand" (10 m) ist ein Liegerad bei falscher, aber oft zu beobachtender Sitzeinstellung komplett unsichtbar. Das eigene Leben hängt dann nur noch von der Sichtbarkeit eines Wimpelchen oben drauf ab.

Weiter Kirschen auf der Torte dank deutscher Rahmenbedingungen: Du musst weiterhin Handzeichen geben, was eine Vollverkleidung ausschließt, denn Blinker am Fahrrad sind verboten. Genauso das abstellen auf KFZ- oder Moped-Parkplätzen. Aber natürlich auch auf Gewegen, wenn Fußgänger behindert werden, was mit so einem Ding genauso unvermeidbar ist, wie die Nutzung von Fahrradständern unmöglich.

Fazit: Wenn wir einige Fehler der STzVO korrigieren und innerorts vernünftige Fahrbahnen für Radler einführen (einfachste Methode: Tempo 30 innerorts flächendeckend. Dann kann man mit schafbaren 35 km/h auf der Straße mitschimmen), bin ich der erste, der sich so ein Ding kauft. Aber bis dahin halte ich ein einfaches, verkleidetes Liegerad/S-Pedelec für unbrauchbar in Deutschland und bin deswegen davon ausgegangen, dass du als "Fahrrad mit Dach" eher sowas in der Art hier mit zusätzlicher Frontscheibe meinst. (Link nur zu Illustration, sowas gab es auch mal rein zum Wetterschutz, finde ich aber gerade nicht.)
Warum das nicht unbedingt die tollste Erfindung ist, brauche ich wohl nicht zu erklären 
Wer regensicher mit unter anderem Muskelkraft bei jedem Wetter in Deutschland fahren will, hat meiner Meinung nach derzeit keine Alternative zum Twike. Aber das ist kein Fahrrad mehr, weder von der Zulassung und den Eigenschaften, noch vom Preis.


_Disclaimer: Da es zwischen allen Bauformen Übergangsbereiche und einige wenige Regionen in Deutschland mit verdammt guten Radwegen gibt, will ich nicht ausschließen, dass für ein geradeso brauchbarer Kompromiss für ein wettergeschütztes Alltagsrad existiert. Aber da muss wirklich vieles zufällig stimmen, um alle aufgelisteten Nachteile auszumanövrieren._


----------



## compisucher (11. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Der typisch deutsche Sicherheitsabstand von PKWs zu Fahrrädern mit 10 m halte ich für äußerst optimistisch.
Bin ja meist mit dem PKW unterwegs, fahre ich dann mal Fahrrad (nein, ich habe kein E-Bike) kommt mir der Sicherheitsabstand gefühlt wie 0,1 m vor.
Versucht man dann diesen sicherheitstechnischen Lernprozess als PKW Fahrer umzusetzen, erntet man hektisches Gehupe der PKW Mitstreiter, weil man ja mehr als 10 Sekunden Zeit verlieren könnte...^^


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja ganz einfach die Rechtslage ändern und Dashcams für Fahrradfahrer erlauben. Dann die Aufnahmen einreichen lassen und die Grenzen für den Führerscheinentzug deutlich absenken.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Als Fahrradfahrer lebt man grundsätzlich gefährlich.
Wenn ich nicht immer aufpassen würde wie ein Luchs wäre ich schon tot.
Einmal wurde ich auch angefahren. Das Fahrrad hatte ne 8, aber ich zum Glück nur Schürfwunden.
Besonders die Rechtsabbieger übersehen einen gerne wenn man gerade aus fährt.
Selbst wenn der Balken auf dem Radweg weiter nach vorne versetzt ist.


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Jo deswegen stelle ich mich an Ampeln auch immer vor die Autofahrer, dann können die mich gar nicht übersehen.
Schlimm ist es nur, wenn man Leute hat die irgendeine Zwangsstörung haben und nicht hinter Radfahrern bleiben können.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn ein Radweg vorhanden ist fahre ich nicht auf der Straße. 
Das ist mir zu gefährlich. Gerade auf Hauptstraßen.


----------



## Poulton (11. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja ganz einfach die Rechtslage ändern und Dashcams für Fahrradfahrer erlauben.


Nicht nur für Fahrradfahrer, sondern prinzipiell.


----------



## compisucher (11. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht nur für Fahrradfahrer, sondern prinzipiell.



Hmmm...ehrlich gesagt, habe ich eine im privat KFZ.

Verbunden mit der kritisch-selbst reflektierenden Anmerkung:Warum brauchts den Scheiß, nur weil wir immer weniger Rücksicht auf andere nehmen???


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die bringt dir halt erst etwas, wenn es passiert ist. Im Auto okay, aufm Fahrrad nein ich will, dass die asozialen Fahrer ihren Schein verlieren.


----------



## Poulton (12. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die bringt dir halt erst etwas, wenn es passiert ist. Im Auto okay, aufm Fahrrad nein ich will, dass die asozialen Fahrer ihren Schein verlieren.


Aus meiner Erfahrung als Fußgänger kann ich an der Stelle sagen: So manchem sollte auch das Fahrrad weggenommen werden. Was man da regelmäßig sieht und erlebt...


----------



## Sparanus (12. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Stimmt zwar, aber dennoch sollten wir hier nach Schadenspotenzial abwägen.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung als Fußgänger kann ich an der Stelle sagen: So manchem sollte auch das Fahrrad weggenommen werden. Was man da regelmäßig sieht und erlebt...



Deppen hast du leider überall.


----------



## Poulton (12. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Stimmt zwar, aber dennoch sollten wir hier nach Schadenspotenzial abwägen.


Was mir spontan einfällt:

Schneiden von Straßenbahnen, dass diese zur Notbremsung gezwungen sind und die Fahrgäste teilweise durch den Innenraum kullern. (Manchmal geraten sie dabei selber unter die Räder...) 
Wie eine besenkte Sau durch die Bahnhofsunterführung, obwohl dort 24/7 Fahrverbot für Fahrradfahrer ist sowie Haltestellen für Straßenbahn und Bus, dass die Leute die dort stehen zur Seite springen müssen, wenn sie nicht mitgenommen werden wollen 
ähnliches Spiel auf dem Anger, auch wenn dort "nur" Mo - Fr von 9 bis 18:30 Uhr das Verbot ist 
ohne Licht und Reflektoren bei Dunkelheit und/oder Nebel 

Das Schadenspotenzial eines Fahrradfahrers gegenüber eines Fußgänger, dürfte auf der gleichen Stufe mit der eines Skifahrers stehen.
Nuernberg | Fahrrad rammt Fussgaenger | Radio 8
Dieter Althaus - Skiunfall – Wikipedia


----------



## Sparanus (12. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich hab nicht von 0 gesprochen, aber das Schadenspotenzial hier liegt in der Hauptsache bei möglichen Kopfverletzungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Das Schadenspotenzial eines Fahrradfahrers gegenüber eines Fußgänger, dürfte auf der gleichen Stufe mit der eines Skifahrers stehen.


Nein, Fahrradfahrer fahren 25km/h, Skifahrer bis 100km/h, dazu sind Skikanten messerscharf. Ich kann Dein Unbehagen gegenüber Fahrradfahrern verstehen, ich verstehe es aber ebenso, dass sich Fahrradfahrer über eine Welt aufregen, die zu 100% für Autos ausgelegt wurde. 

Für den Weg weg vom individiellen Motorantrieb hin zu mehr Anteil von Fußgängern, Radfahrer und öffentlichen Nah- und Fernverkehr sollte man parallel den Radfahrern und Fussgängern mehr Rechte einräumen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung als Fußgänger kann ich an  der Stelle sagen: So manchem sollte auch das Fahrrad weggenommen werden.  Was man da regelmäßig sieht und erlebt...


Sollte ein ordentlicher Deutscher an dieser Stelle nicht einen Führerschein für Radfahrer fordern, der auch entzogen werden kann? Man kann auch jetzt schon wegen Körperverletzung anzeigen. Und Fahrverbote können ebenso ausgesprochen werden.
Fahrverbot fuers Fahrrad - Wann kommt es zum Radfahrverbot 2019

Wir sehen doch an diesen Beispiel wieder, dass ökologisch korrekte Fortberwegung nicht automatisch alle Probleme löst. Es gab und gibt in allen Bereichen Menschen, denen andere Menschen egal sind. Die muss man erkennen und "Weiterbilden". Das kann man auf alle Bereiche ausdehnen. Was nützt die beste Mülltrennung, wenn sie von ein paar Prozent sabotiert wird, usw.

Übrigens müssen wir inzwischen nicht nur mit dem CO2 Ausstoß aufhören, inzwischen empfehlen Forscher parallel mit dem Binden von CO2 zu beginnen,


----------



## compisucher (12. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hmm... ich fahre in der Freizeit auch sehr gerne Rad, wohne aber auf dem Land, insofern sind die typisch städtischen Konflikte hier nicht so präsent.

Aber, was mich dann als Fußgänger, z. B. Gassigehen mit unseren Hunden schon ein wenig aufregt, ist wiederum die leider große Rücksichtslosigkeit der Fahrradfahrer, bzw. meist sind es E-Bikes, gegenüber den Fußgängern.

Da herrscht offensichtlich überwiegend die Meinung vor, einmal klingeln auf dem gemeinsamen Rad-/Fußweg genügt und man springt schnell zur Seite, damit der Radlfahrer mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit vorbeisausen kann.

Das funktioniert aber nicht bei Hunden, die so was Schnelles als Beute oder Bedrohung auffassen und schon zwei mal nicht mit einem überbreiten Kinderwagen, in dem meine beiden Enkelkinder sitzen.

Ich würde mir sehr wünschen, wenn jene Radfahrer, die so sehr auf Autos bzgl. Rücksichtslosigkeit schimpfen, 

ihr Eigenverhalten reflektieren würden und entsprechend bei schwächeren Verkehrsteilnehmern die erwartete Rücksichtnahme walten lassen würden.

Ein wenig Entschleunigung würde allen gut tun...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Da herrscht offensichtlich überwiegend die Meinung vor, einmal klingeln auf dem gemeinsamen Rad-/Fußweg genügt und man springt schnell zur Seite, damit der Radlfahrer mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit vorbeisausen kann.


Ich sagte ja, Egoisten gibt es überall.  ...

Und genau diese menschliche Eigenschaft ist die größte Krux beim Bekämpfen des Klimawandels. Denn jeder meint, 7,5 Milliarden andere Menschen sollen gefälligst zuerst ihre Emissionen reduzieren. Passieren wird nix, noch nutzt man es nur, um wirtschaftliche Vorteile zu bekommen.


----------



## Poulton (12. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, Fahrradfahrer fahren 25km/h,


47kmh: Zu schnell und nackt: Fahrradfahrer geblitzt 
68kmh: Als Radfahrer geblitzt – kostet das was? - Ruisinger Steiner Remmele
...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> 47kmh: Zu schnell und nackt: Fahrradfahrer geblitzt
> 68kmh: Als Radfahrer geblitzt – kostet das was? - Ruisinger Steiner Remmele
> ...


Das haben wir früher auch gemacht. Man hängt sich an die Schulter eines Motorradfahrers. beschleunigt auf 100km/h oder mehr, dann lässt man los, rollt durch die Radarfalle und der Motorradfahrer macht eine Vollbremsung, um nicht aufs Bild zu kommen. Damit haben wir mehrmals rückwirkend über Wochen sämtliche Bussgeldbescheide ungültig werden lassen. Der Rekord lag bei 103km/h, verbrieft mit einem Foto im Göttinger Tageblatt . Das waren spaßige Aktionen.

Und nein, kein Radfahrer fährt aus eigener Kraft in der Ebene 68km/h. Obwohl es mit diesen Konzept sehr schnelle Fahrrädern gibt, die jeder für Strecken bis 30km einsetzen könnte. Kommen hier aus Hannover vom Räderwerk. Auch eine Antwort auf den Klimawandel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kHJSiUkwDN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das haben wir früher auch gemacht. Man hängt sich an die Schulter eines Motorradfahrers. beschleunigt auf 100km/h oder mehr, dann lässt man los, rollt durch die Radarfalle und der Motorradfahrer macht eine Vollbremsung, um nicht aufs Bild zu kommen. Damit haben wir mehrmals rückwirkend über Wochen sämtliche Bussgeldbescheide ungültig werden lassen. Der Rekord lag bei 103km/h, verbrieft mit einem Foto im Göttinger Tageblatt . Das waren spaßige Aktionen.



Wie sähe der "Spaß" denn aus, wenn der Radfahrer bei der Geschwindigkeit gestürzt wäre?


----------



## DIY-Junkie (12. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und nein, kein Radfahrer fährt aus eigener Kraft in der Ebene 68km/h.


Doch, für einen kurzen Sprint reichts, wenn man die passende Übersetzung hat. Und vielleicht etwas Rückenwind


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

- Offtopic -


Threshold schrieb:


> Wie sähe der "Spaß" denn aus, wenn der Radfahrer bei der Geschwindigkeit gestürzt wäre?


Fahrräder haben einen stoischen Gradeauslauf bei hohen  Geschwindigkeit und sehr gute Bremsen. Was soll da passieren? Wir haben uns langsam an die Geschwindigkeit heran getastet und es für sicher befunden.  Gehst Du  ohne Helm eine Treppe herunter?

Aber wir sollte zum Klimawandel zurückkommen, auch wenn Fahrradfahren eine der Lösungen ist.


----------



## Adi1 (13. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, Egoisten gibt es überall.  ...
> 
> Und genau diese menschliche Eigenschaft ist die größte Krux beim Bekämpfen des Klimawandels. Denn jeder meint, 7,5 Milliarden andere Menschen sollen gefälligst zuerst ihre Emissionen reduzieren. Passieren wird nix, noch nutzt man es nur, um wirtschaftliche Vorteile zu bekommen.



Richtig,

und deswegen werden wir mit erhobenen Hauptes,

mit Pauken und Trompeten untergehen. 

Der "Point of no Return" ist doch schon längst überschritten,

jetzt wird nur noch maximale Knete für die nächsten hundert Jahre gemacht.


----------



## Sparanus (13. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Adi du hast genau so wenig Ahnung wie die, die den Klimawandel leugnen also hör auf so einen Mist zu schreiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Der typisch deutsche Sicherheitsabstand von PKWs zu Fahrrädern mit 10 m halte ich für äußerst optimistisch.
> Bin ja meist mit dem PKW unterwegs, fahre ich dann mal Fahrrad (nein, ich habe kein E-Bike) kommt mir der Sicherheitsabstand gefühlt wie 0,1 m vor.
> Versucht man dann diesen sicherheitstechnischen Lernprozess als PKW Fahrer umzusetzen, erntet man hektisches Gehupe der PKW Mitstreiter, weil man ja mehr als 10 Sekunden Zeit verlieren könnte...^^



Ich habe freundlicherweise den Abstand zu anderen Autos genommen, weil so ein Velomobil ja schonn etwas größer als ein normales Fahrrad ist.
Allerdings muss ich sagen: Die Autofahrer, die sich tatsächlich hinter einem einordnen, halten in der Regel auch den gleichen Abstand. Das Problem ist die typische Halbierung bei Leuten, die "gleich überholen wollen" (auch wenn das auf absehbare Zeit nicht möglich ist) und die versetzt "neben" einem Fahren, aber noch nicht ganz vorbeipassen. Letzteres ist die typische Situation für Radfahrer und dann sind es halt nur noch 5 m, das gleiche kannst du aber zum Beispiel auch mit Rollerfahrern auf der Landstraße oder mit langsamen PKW an 4-5 m breiten Straßen, die knapp zu schmal für zwei Spuren sind. Da werden aus sonst 20 m Sicherheitsabstand (bei den entsprechend höheren Geschwindigkeiten) dann 10 m, wie beim Radfahrer "an dem man im Zweifelsfall vorbeipasst (ja klar... langliegende Radfahrer sind auch SOOO schmal) aus 10 m 5 m werden.

Viel mehr stört mich aber fehlender seitlicher Abstand beim überholen, gerade von großen SUVs und (Nicht-ganz-so-)Kleintransportern. Ob ich quer vorm zu dicht auffahrenden Auto liege habe ich nämlich noch weitestgehend selbst unter Kontrolle, ob ich vom Spiegel umgenietet und der Hinterachse überrollt oder vom Windstoß ins nächste Hindernis geschubst werde nicht.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja ganz einfach die Rechtslage ändern und Dashcams für Fahrradfahrer erlauben. Dann die Aufnahmen einreichen lassen und die Grenzen für den Führerscheinentzug deutlich absenken.



Erstmal die Geldstrafen deutlich anheben. Sonst kriegst du die ganzen Beamten zur Bearbeitung nicht bezahlt. Vom plötzlichen Bedarf an ÖPNV und (dann leider gar nicht mehr verfügbaren) Taxen ganz zu schweigen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn ein Radweg vorhanden ist fahre ich nicht auf der Straße.



Ein Problem, dass sich mir kaum stellt 




Poulton schrieb:


> Was mir spontan einfällt:
> 
> Schneiden von Straßenbahnen, dass diese zur Notbremsung gezwungen sind und die Fahrgäste teilweise durch den Innenraum kullern. (Manchmal geraten sie dabei selber unter die Räder...)
> Wie eine besenkte Sau durch die Bahnhofsunterführung, obwohl dort 24/7 Fahrverbot für Fahrradfahrer ist sowie Haltestellen für Straßenbahn und Bus, dass die Leute die dort stehen zur Seite springen müssen, wenn sie nicht mitgenommen werden wollen





Da muss ich aber ganz ehrlich sagen: In Deutschland sind viele Bushaltestellen miserabel platziert und die Wartenden scheißen noch größere Haufen auf die Radfahrer als umgekehrt. Wenn die Fläche zwischen Hauswand und Straße im Bereich der Haltestelle nur 1 m breiter als sonst ist (oder noch weniger), der Radwege aber nicht davor auf die Straße und dahinter wieder hochgeführt wird, dann geht es naturgemäß eng zu. Wer sich dann zum warten nicht auf den Fußweg oder schmal entlang der Straße aufstellt, sondern dicke Grüppchen bildet, sodass nur noch 60 cm lichter Freiraum sind, der muss sich nicht wundern, wenn mit Radfahrer mit geringem Abstand vorbeikommen. Die können gar nicht anders.

Und auch wenn einige Radfahrer, die ich definitiv nicht in Schutz nehmen möchte, sich noch weitaus riskanter verhalten und Fußgänger tatsächlich zum springen zwingen: Ich selbst nehme auf den Komfort von Leuten, die sich einen Dreck um mein Vorkommen scheren, auch wenig Rücksicht. Wenn da genug Platz ist, um Abstand zum Radweg zu halten und jemand stellt sich auf 5 cm rann, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass ihm 5 cm Abstand genügen. Zur eigenen Sicherheit fahre ich zwar mit maximaler Bremsbereitschaft an, aber ich bremse garantiert nicht auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit ab oder fange gar an zu schieben, damit sich so ein Depp nicht erschrickt. Das gleiche gilt auch auf getrennten Rad- und Fußwegen, wenn mal wieder eine Gruppe von 3-4 Fußgängern der Meinung ist, das nebeneinander und halb auf dem Radweg gehen die einzige Möglichkeit ist. Wenn es möglich ist, da auf meinem Streifen so zu fahren, wie ich das möchte, dann mache ich das auch. Wer damit ein Problem hat, wird durch große Schilder und eine dicke Markierung auf dem Boden davor gewarnt, dass hier Radfahrer fahren. Ich spring ja auch nicht einfach auf die Straße und erwarte, dass alle anderen eine Vollbremsung machen, nur von Radfahrern wird das immer wieder verlangt.



> Das Schadenspotenzial eines Fahrradfahrers gegenüber eines Fußgänger, dürfte auf der gleichen Stufe mit der eines Skifahrers stehen.
> Nuernberg | Fahrrad rammt Fussgaenger | Radio 8
> Dieter Althaus - Skiunfall – Wikipedia



Wie Rotkaeppchen schon angemerkt hat: Skifahrer, die in gefährliche Unfälle verwickelt sind, fahren im Schnitt wesentlich schneller als Radfahrer. Das Potenzial für hohe Geschwindigkeiten ist natürlich bei beiden ähnlich hoch, aber Skifahrer begegnen einem naturgemäß da, wo steile Hänge und (relativ) freie Pisten hohe Geschwindigkeiten ermöglichen, während Radfahrer das Tempo meist aus eigener Kraft erreichen müssten (aber nicht können) und außerdem durch diverse Hindernisse und mangelnden Platz davon abgehalten werden. Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie davon gehört, dass es tödliche Kollisionen durch Langläufer gegeben hat und die "Kampfradler", über die sich zumindest meine Oma immer beschwert hat, waren vielleicht mit 15, maximal 20 km/h unterwegs...
Das ist je nach persönlichem Empfinden beängstigend, wenn man mal wieder null Orientierung im Verkehr hatte und so einer plötzlich in 20 cm Abstand an einem vorbeisaust, ggf. noch deutlich größer ist durch das Rad unterm Hintern, aber es hat eine viel geringere kinetische Energie als ein flotter Abfahrtskifahrer mit 40-50 km/h. Die Höhe beziehungsweise der andere Schwerpunkt wirkt zusätzlich günstiger für den Fußgänger: Ein Skifahrer kommt als gebückte, kompakte Kugel an, meist mit einem harten Helm vorne, sodass er seine gesamte Energie mit einem Schlag ins Opfer packt. Ein Radfahrer dagegen, vor allem einer der aus dem Sattel geht weil er gerade richtig reintritt oder bergab beweglicher sein will, hat einen deutlich höheren Schwerpunkt als ein Fußgänger. Der kann einen umhauen, ja, aber er wird mit einem Großteil seiner Energie über einen hinweg weiterfliegen und sich selbst am meisten wehtun, wenn er auf die Kollision nicht vorbereitet war. (und wenn er darauf vorbereitet war, dann ist er entweder ein echtes Arschloch, oder er war eigentlich der Aufmerksamere, dem ein Fußgänger vors Rad gelaufen ist)
Außerdem wird ein Radfahrer ein Hinderniss immer entweder nur streifen (und dadurch wenig Schaden anrichten) oder aber zuerst mit dem Vorderrad treffen, dass dadurch abgelenkt wird einen Teil des Schwungs zur Seite lenkt oder aber, häufiger, den Fahrer nach oben über den Lenker katapultiert. In den schlimmsten Fällen würde ein Fußgänger also nur 15 kg Fahrrad (25 km/h) und einen Stoß im Schulterbereich von einem vorbeifliegenden Radfahrer erhalten. Das reicht für einen Sturz mit in seltenen Fällen üblen Folgen, ist aber eine Größenordnung weniger als 90 kg Skifahrer, die einem mit 50 km/h ihren Helm durch die Nieren rammen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Hmm... ich fahre in der Freizeit auch sehr gerne Rad, wohne aber auf dem Land, insofern sind die typisch städtischen Konflikte hier nicht so präsent.
> 
> Aber, was mich dann als Fußgänger, z. B. Gassigehen mit unseren Hunden schon ein wenig aufregt, ist wiederum die leider große Rücksichtslosigkeit der Fahrradfahrer, bzw. meist sind es E-Bikes, gegenüber den Fußgängern.
> 
> ...



Verkehrsmittel und -wege dienen vor allem dem Transport von A nach B. Entschleunigung wäre schön, ist aber nicht immer möglich. Wenn also jemand mit einem berechtigten Beförderungsanliegen auf jemandem trifft, der einen Verkehrsweg für sein Freizeitvergnügen mit Hund zweckentfremdet, dann rechtfertigt das zwar kein Arschlochverhalten, aber eigentlich bist du in diesem Moment derjenige, der keinerlei Rücksicht gegenüber einem gleichberechtigten Nutzer dieses Weges gezeigt hat. Genauso wie der Radfahrer eigentlich verpflichtet wäre, dich nicht zu gefährden, bist du verpflichtet deinen Hund so zu führen, dass ihr niemanden behindert.

Fairerweise gegenüber beiden Seiten muss ich aber sagen: Viele Wege sind als gemeinsamer Fuß- und Radweg ausgeschildert, die überhaupt nicht als solcher geeignet sind oder ausgeschildert werden dürften. Man soll mindestens einen halben Meter Abstand vom Bordstein halten und mindestens einen Meter Abstand zu Fußgängern, jeweils ab Lenker. Dazwischen noch 60 cm Fahrrad und daneben mindestens ein halber Meter Fußgänger plus noch einmal einen halben Meter Abstand von dem zum äußeren Wegesrand wäre also das absolute Minimum, damit sich beide auf einem Weg überhaupt überholen können. Also 3,1 m und da geht bereits jegliches "Nebeneinanderlaufen" oder "Fußgänger in verschiedene Richtungen" nur, wenn alle aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen (sonst könnte man ja auch gleich getrennt ausschildern).
In der Praxis sieht man aber häufig Wege, die nicht einmal 2 m breit sind, aber als gemischter Weg gekennzeichnet. Da kann man nicht einmal an Häusern vorbeiradeln, weil jederzeit jemand aus einer Tür treten könnte. Und in Schrittgeschwindigkeit hinter jemandem herzuckeln ist nun wirklich keine gleichberechtigte Nutzung durch Radfahrer, sondern nur die faule Alternative zu Schieben, die eigentlich überall erlaubt sein sollte. Das unter solchen Umständen viel zu viele weiterhin Auto fahren, braucht niemanden zu wundern - als Faustregel würde ich mal sagen: Wenn ein Radfahrer überhaupt auf einem Weg sein darf und trotzdem klingeln muss, läuft auch oder vor allem beim Fußgänger, eher aber dem Verkehrsplaner was falsch. Man stelle sich vor, Autofahrer müssten alle paar Meter hupen, um auf der Straße Auto fahren zu können...


----------



## compisucher (14. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Zur Klarstellung der individuellen Situation in meinem Falle:

Diese Wege hier in Tirol sind sicherlich keine Wege mit "berechtigtem Beförderungsanliegen" im Sinne von Berufspendler, o. ä. sondern sind als Wanderwege mit "Duldung" des Radverkehrs.
Sprich, hier finden reine Freizeitaktivitäten statt.
Vom Gesetzgeber her gilt in Österreich, dass bei gemeinsamen Rad- und Verkehrswegen der Fahrradfahrer maximal 20 km/h fahren darf, 
auf Wanderwegen mit Duldung des Radverkehrs, der Radfahrer zwingend absteigen muss.

Der eigentliche Aufreger meinerseits ist, dass 90% der Radlfahrer dies mißachten und von diesen 90% Radlfahrer 100% Touristen sind, die meinethalben in Berlin, 
München oder sonstwo sich lauthals über den Autoverkehr aufregen, in der "freien Natur" aber sich wie die Axt im Walde gegenüber schwächeren "Verkehrsteilnehmern" verhalten.

Ich persönlich kann damit umgehen, aber Familien, die mit ihren kleinen Kindern oder Kinderwagen vom Weg geklingelt werden, eben nicht.

Diese egoistische Rücksichtslosigkeit ist mir vollkommen unverständlich und solche Touristen dürfen sich gerne alternative Reiseziele suchen, die braucht kein Mensch hier.


----------



## Poulton (14. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind viele Bushaltestellen miserabel platziert und die Wartenden scheißen noch größere Haufen auf die Radfahrer als umgekehrt.


Vielleicht sollten Radfahrer sich auch einfach mal an die Regeln halten, die sie allerorts gerne von allen anderen verlangen: Verkehr - Radweg an Bushaltestelle: Bei Gefaehrdung bekommen Radler Punkte - Wirtschaft - Sueddeutsche.de
Radverkehrsfuehrung an Haltestellen
Aber manchmal hat man den Eindruck, dass sich Radfahrer als Götter auf zwei Rädern fühlen...


----------



## DIY-Junkie (14. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Aber manchmal hat man den Eindruck, dass sich Radfahrer als Götter auf zwei Rädern fühlen...


Definitiv. Was ich hier jeden Tag an lebensgefährlichen Manövern erlebe, lässt sich nur damit erklären. Götter sind ja unsterblich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Aber manchmal hat man den Eindruck, dass sich Radfahrer als Götter auf zwei Rädern fühlen...


Nicht zu vergessen die Göttinnen, ihr Chauvinisten! Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab.

Das dumme an allen Ersatzlösungen ist, dass sie niemals in allen Punkten besser als
die zu ersetzenden Lösungen sind. Natürlicvh haben auch EE ihre Nachteile, ebenso
Elektrofahrzeuge und massenhaft Fahrradfahrer, Bio-Landwirtschaft ist auch in
bestimmten Punkten kritikwürdig, usw.

Insgesamt sind mir die gestellten Anfordeurngen zu hoch. Alles, was den CO2 Ausstoß
reduziert und Ressourcen spart, ist per Definition gut. Auch wenn es hier und da  mehr
 Unfälle gibt, Einschränkungen im Komfort oder andere Kritikpunkte,

Wir müssen handeln, es gibt nicht weiter wie bisher. Das muss in die Köpfe rein, schnell!


----------



## Adi1 (15. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Adi du hast genau so wenig Ahnung wie die, die den Klimawandel leugnen also hör auf so einen Mist zu schreiben.



Nein, ich bin zwar etwas älter, aber nicht verblödet 

Sehe dir doch mal die Realität an,

Deutschland bis 2050  auf klimaneutralen Energieträgern umzustellen,

ist gar nicht möglich,

ohne die "normalen Menschen" massiv zur Kasse zu beten,

was glaubst du denn,

wer jetzt hier wieder den Reibach macht?


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wir haben es geschafft innerhalb von 50 Jahren Europa 2 mal zu verwüsten und wieder aufzubauen. Aber das soll jetzt ein Problem sein?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sehe dir doch mal die Realität an,
> 
> Deutschland bis 2050  auf klimaneutralen Energieträgern umzustellen,
> 
> ist gar nicht möglich,


"Möglich" ist das schon, den meisten Menschen ist nur überhaupt gar nicht klar, wo überalle fossile Energie drin steckt. Es sind eben nicht nur Strom und Benzin, es ist quasi jedes Produkt, welches wir nutzten. Aller die Energie, die in die Landwirtschaft gesteckt ist ist riesig. Wenn wir dann sehen, dass es für jeden Deutschen im Land im Schnitt einen Baum gibt, kann man abschätzen, wieviel Biomasse pro Person produziert wird. Dat is nich viel ....

Auch die ersterrichtung einer EE basierten Energiewirtschaft braucht erst einmal riesige Energiemengen. Wir haben es jetzt geschafft, gut 30% des Stromes mit EE zu erzeugen. Wenn wir alles sehen, was verbraucht wird, müssen wir ca. 10mal soviel EE installieren, wie bisher. Darum bietet es sich an, in die Sahara zu gehen. Das wird aber bis zum geht nicht mehr boykottiert.
Erneuerbare Energien in Zahlen | Umweltbundesamt


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das wird nicht boykottiert, bei der Lage da unten führen wir keinen Krieg um Öl mehr sondern um Sonnenlicht 
Selbst EE feindliche Ökonomen wie HW Sinn fanden die Idee mit der Sahara gut.

Es gibt ja nicht nur Solar und Windkraft. Erdwärme, Biomasse etc

Es gibt ja sogar einen Großversuch in einer neuen Wohnsiedlung wo man die ******* der Leute zur Energieerzeugung nutzt. Das ist Fortschritt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Zur Klarstellung der individuellen Situation in meinem Falle:
> ...
> Diese egoistische Rücksichtslosigkeit ist mir vollkommen unverständlich und solche Touristen dürfen sich gerne alternative Reiseziele suchen, die braucht kein Mensch hier.



Okay, das ist in der Tat eine andere Situation. Da ich alternative Reiseziele bevorzuge () kenne ich es nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, nach zahlreichen Berichten haben sich spätestens seit der Verbreitung von E-Bikes wohl diverse Bergregionen von Wander- in Fahrstrecken entwickelt. Das hat dann auch meiner Meinung nach weder etwas mit Radsport noch mit Naturerlebnis zu tun, sondern ist eine Schmalspurausgabe des amerikanischen KFZ-Nationalparktourismus, nur eben an den wenigen Orten, wo man sich eigentlich nicht wie auf der Straße fühlen soll.




Poulton schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten Radfahrer sich auch einfach mal an die Regeln halten, die sie allerorts gerne von allen anderen verlangen: Verkehr - Radweg an Bushaltestelle: Bei Gefaehrdung bekommen Radler Punkte - Wirtschaft - Sueddeutsche.de
> Radverkehrsfuehrung an Haltestellen
> Aber manchmal hat man den Eindruck, dass sich Radfahrer als Götter auf zwei Rädern fühlen...



Manchmal hat man den Eindruck, dass die Menschen (inkl. einzelner Radfahrer) zu blöd sind, Regeln zu verstehen.

"Hält dort ein Bus, haben aussteigende Fahrgäste Vorrang"
"...Breite von Geh- und Radweg ohne Berücksichtigung der Wartefläche von über 3 m ..."
"Wenn Fahrgäste ein- oder aussteigen..."

Also nichts mit "in großer Runde auf dem Radweg rumstehen, bis der Bus kommt". Genau dieses von mir kritisierte Verhalten ist regelwidrig, Wartende haben eigentlich einen 3 m breiten Bereich für durchkommende Fußgänger und Radfahrer freizuhalten. Wenn baulich schon nur 2 m zwischen Hauswand und Häusschen/Geländern vorhanden sind, heißt das nichts weiter als: Warten im Bereich des Weges verboten. Gewartet werden muss an der Haltestelle, jenseits des Radweges.

Auf seinem Weg hat der Radfahrer Vorfahrt und die einzige Ausnahme besteht, wenn auf der einen Seite des Weges ein Bus hält und der Wartebereich auf der anderen Seite ist. Dann haben, genau wie bei Straßenbahnen, natürlich die Ein- und Aussteigenden (NICHT die Wartenden) den primären Anspruch auf den Platz vor dem Bus (vergl. Straßenbahnen und Autos) - wobei ich ehrlich gesagt keine einzige Haltestelle mit so einer Verkehrsführung kenne. Typisch ist ein Radweg, der hinter Häusschen und Wartebereich um die Stelle herumgeführt und eine Reihe Wartender, die nicht im Häusschen, nicht im Wartestreifen vor oder hinter dem Häusschen, sondern großflächig verteilt auf Rad- und Gehweg dahinter steht und zwar so, dass garantiert nicht mehr als 10 cm lichte Breite frei sind.

Wie gesagt: Ich gefährde auch solche Leute nicht. Ich nehem nur genauso viel Rücksicht auf denen ihr Wohlbefinden, wie die Rücksicht auf meine Rechte gemäß STVO geben: Null.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Das wird nicht boykottiert, bei der Lage da unten führen wir keinen Krieg um Öl mehr sondern um Sonnenlicht
> Selbst EE feindliche Ökonomen wie HW Sinn fanden die Idee mit der Sahara gut.
> 
> Es gibt ja nicht nur Solar und Windkraft. Erdwärme, Biomasse etc



Ich habe sowieso immer den Eindruck, dass diverse "Experten" vor allem aus der Wirtschaftsecke nie "für oder gegen EE" sind, sondern immer "für oder gegen Großkraftwerke". Desertec fanden genau die Toll, die Atomkraftwerke und große Tagebaue super finden, aber selbst ein Blockheizkraftwerk verteufeln. Klassischer deutscher Industrielobbyismus. Alles böse, wo kein Großkonzern für nötig ist. Wenn jemand eine 0,5 GW WKA baut, finden sich bestimmt ganz schnell ganz viele neue Befürworter und selbst 10-H-Regelungen lassen sich dann aufweichen


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Mir ist erstmal wichtig, dass es sauber ist ob kleine oder große Anlage.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (16. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir haben es jetzt geschafft, ca. 50% des Stromes mit EE zu erzeugen...


Da musst du andere Zahlen als ich haben: Agorameter
Von 50 % sind wir noch weit entfernt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Von 50 % sind wir noch weit entfernt.


Stimmt, sind ja erst 37%, habe es oben korrigiert


----------



## Sparanus (16. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich fand es besonders interessant, dass wir mitten im Winter Tage mit 100 Prozent hatten...


----------



## Adi1 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich fand es besonders interessant, dass wir mitten im Winter Tage mit 100 Prozent hatten...



Das ist leider falsch,

Tatsache ist, wenn es bei uns nicht mehr reicht,
wird halt Elektroenergie aus Polen (aus Kohlekraft) oder Frankreich (Atomkraft) eingespeist. 

Siehe Europaeisches Verbundsystem – Wikipedia

und ein größeres Übel sind die:

Stromboerse – Wikipedia

Das ist doch eine Pest heutzutage,
hier wird nur noch gezockt ohne Ende,
ohne das ein wirtschaftlicher Mehrwert rausspringt.


----------



## Sparanus (16. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ähm Thema verfehlt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich fand es besonders interessant, dass wir mitten im Winter Tage mit 100 Prozent hatten...



Vor 2-3 Jahren hat süddeutscher Solarstrom die französischen Elektroheizungen über den Winter gebracht, weil dortige AKWs an klaren, kalten Tagen nicht mehr hinterkamen...
Wir könnten aber noch deutlich mehr winterliche hoch-EE-Phasen schaffen, wenn wir kein gewinnorientiert Stromnetz mit Vorfahrt für Großkraftwerke hätten. Die Windräder in Norddeutschland werden bei Sturm meist lange vor ihrer technischen Grenze gedrosselt (und diese Grenze wiederum ist viel niedriger angesetzt als technisch machbar wäre), weil die zu knappen Leitungskapazitäten auch noch mit dem Grundproduktion von schlecht drosselbaren Kraftwerken blockiert wird.


----------



## Sparanus (16. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hast du zufällig Zahlen dazu?
Insbesondere interessiert mich die Verteilung der Erzeugung innerhalb der EE.


----------



## Adi1 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor 2-3 Jahren hat süddeutscher Solarstrom die französischen Elektroheizungen über den Winter gebracht, weil dortige AKWs an klaren, kalten Tagen nicht mehr hinterkamen...



Natürlich,

alles ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ist schon ein paar Tage her aber eine traurige Sache:Amazonas: "Waechter des Waldes" ermordet | tagesschau.de


----------



## Adi1 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ist schon ein paar Tage her aber eine traurige Sache:Amazonas: "Waechter des Waldes" ermordet | tagesschau.de



Ja, das ist wirklich dramatisch 

momentan kapiert aber keiner,
das Geldscheine als Grundnahrungsmittel
nicht so geeignet sind. 

Einfach die globale Zockerei mit allen Aktien, Rohstoffen usw. 
vernünftig besteuern,

dann könnte man die Kosten des Klimawandels aus der Portokasse bezahlen.


----------



## INU.ID (22. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wi4XU617tLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (22. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Energiewende ist eine Zwangsläufigkeit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Natürlich,
> 
> alles ist gut
> 
> ...



Atomland Frankreich braucht deutschen OEko-Strom - Ulrichstein - myheimat.de
Frankreich droht Atomkraft-Blackout im Winter
Kaeltewelle: Aus Deutschland wird Solarstrom importiert | ZEIT ONLINE
In Frankreich wird der Strom knapp - Wirtschaft - Badische Zeitung
Der grosse Irrtum: Kein billiger Atomstrom aus Frankreich | contrAtom



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig Zahlen dazu?
> Insbesondere interessiert mich die Verteilung der Erzeugung innerhalb der EE.



Zu deutschen Stromexporten nach Frankreich? Nö, aber entsprechende Meldungen gibt es mittlerweile beinahe jeden Winter, man beachte die verschiedenen Jahre in obiger Link-Liste, die in wenigen Minuten zusammengegoogelt war.

Zur Situation bei den norddeutschen Windkraftwerken? Nicht nach Regionen aufgeschlüsselt, aber meines Wissens nach wird in Süddeutschland aus Mangel an Ausbau und wegen der vielen Verbraucher sowie guter Quervernetzung durch die alten Atomstromtrassen nie abgeschaltet. Man kann eigentlich die gesamten Verluste durch Abregelung norddeutscher Produktion und "mangelnden" Leitungskapazitäten zuschreiben, umgekehrt laufen die Kohle- und Atomkraftwerke in dieser Zeit aber weiter und nutzen eben jene "fehlenden" Leitungen...
Letztes Jahr waren davon über 5 TWh betroffen. Man hat also Windstrom weggeschmissen und dafür z.B. 8% mehr Atomstrom produziert, als eigentlich benötigt wurde.
https://www.next-kraftwerke.de/wissen/einspeisemanagement

Was ich nicht beziffern kann: Das verschenkte Potential an zusätzlichem Windstrom, für den erst gar keine Anlagen gebaut beziehungsweise ausgelegt werden, weil man schon im voraus weiß, dass man diese Energie nicht einspeisen kann. Das dürfte ein deutlich größerer Brocken sein, schließlich ist das Problem seit 20 Jahren bekannt und wird entsprechend bei der Planung berücksichtigt. Der Anschluss für einen neuen Windpark kann dabei genauso problematisch sein, wie die Baugenehmigung für die WKAs selbst und das liegt nicht daran, dass die Kabelverlegung im Acker auf der letzten Meile teuer wäre.  Soweit ich weiß (genau Zahlen kann ich aber nicht finden) ist auch die eigentliche Kraftwerktechnik in für höhere Windgeschwindigkeiten ausgelegten Offshoreanlagen nicht wesentlich teurer als das, was man typischerweise an Land verbaut (ganz im Gegensatz zur schweine teuren Offshore-Aufstellung, dem Korrosionsschutz, etc.) und müsste sich also gerade in den Schlechtwetterphasen, wo Solaranlagen wenig einspeisen können, doppelt und dreifach wieder auszahlen - wenn man den zusätzlichen Strom denn überhaupt verkaufen könnte. Kann man aber nicht, weswegen niemand WKAs für Stromproduktion in Sturmzeiten baut, obwohl das technisch durchaus beherschbar wäre. (Vielleicht nicht ausgehend von einem 7,5 MW Schwachwindrotor, aber wenn man auf die Generatoranlage eben genau so einer Anlage einen 5 MW Rotor setzt, hat man schon Reserven für 50% höhere Leistung ohne ein einziges Teil neu entwickeln zu müssen.)


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hoechststand der Treibhausgase 2018 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Adi1 (26. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Hoechststand der Treibhausgase 2018 - ZDFmediathek



Das ist ein Fakt.

Und, 

2050 oder 2080 wird es auch ein Fakt sein.


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich kann langsam nur hoffen, dass der Klimawandel uns von den Menschen entledigt die ihn leugnen oder ignorieren. Langsam kann man es ja nicht mehr ertragen mit solchen Subjekten auf einem Planeten zu leben.


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das Weltklima macht aber leider keinen Unterschied zw. Guten und Bösen...^^


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Leider

Wie dumm man schon angemacht wird, wenn man nur kleinere Autos fordert. Ganz ehrlich diese Menschen haben es nicht besser verdient als das zu spüren was sie selbst verursachen.

Alleine dieses Beispiel von minimaler menschlicher Intelligenz das Fridays for Hubraum gegründet hat.
"Wir haben nicht genug Strom für Elektroautos"
Aber er ist für synthetische Kraftstoffe und weiß nicht, dass man dafür viel mehr Energie braucht.

Aber auch der BR lädt lieber ne Klimaaktivistin ein anstatt einen Ingenieur oder Wissenschaftler der denen ins Gesicht sagen was für eine ******* sie im TV erzählen.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie dumm man schon angemacht wird, wenn man nur kleinere Autos fordert. Ganz ehrlich diese Menschen haben es nicht besser verdient als das zu spüren was sie selbst verursachen.


Das Problem ist nur das es alle zu spüren bekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Das Weltklima macht aber leider keinen Unterschied zw. Guten und Bösen...^^



Aber zwischen Armen und Reichen und diejenigen, die viel Energie in Leugnung stecken, gehören global betrachtet nur ganz selten zu ersteren. 




Sparanus schrieb:


> Leider
> 
> Wie dumm man schon angemacht wird, wenn man nur kleinere Autos fordert. Ganz ehrlich diese Menschen haben es nicht besser verdient als das zu spüren was sie selbst verursachen.
> 
> ...



Guck dir die Welt an.
...
*ich warte*
...
Sieht das wie eine Welt aus, in der sich die Bevölkerung vor allem für Fakten interessiert?

Eben. Und Fernsehen und Facebook stehen noch einmal ganz besonders tief in der dümmsten, auf platteste Unterhaltung fokussierten Ecke der Medien.

(Übrigens haben wir wirklich nicht genug Strom für Elektroautos übrig, das predige ich seit locker 10 Jahren und so wie es aussieht, kann ich das auch noch die nächsten 50 Jahre predigen. Aber haben auch nicht genug Erden für unsere aktuelle fossile Mobilität und ich weiß, was von beidem sich leichter ändern lässt. Noch naheliegender wäre es aber, die Mobilität zu ändern und "mehr Hubraum" gehört da nur sehr bedingt ins Konzept. Auch wenn die zum Teil extrem schmalen Effizienz-Sweet-Spots der hiesigen NEFZ-optimierten Down-Size-Turbos in der Praxis tatsächlich schlechter für die Umwelt sein dürften, als manch japanische Konstruktion mit 50 bis 100% mehr Arbeitsvolumen.)


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ruyven, wenn man nicht genug Strom für Elektroautos hat dann impliziert das aber, dass man auch nicht genug für synthetische Kraftstoffe hat. (reine Logik)

Aber genau das schlägt diese Leuchte vor.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich sag doch, dass diese Leuchte genau so verblödet ist, wie es ihr Lieblingsmedium nahelegt  "Logik" ist dem genauso ein Fremdwort wie den meisten anderen auch.

Wobei ich, wie ebenfalls schon mehrfach dargelegt, auch für Forschung an synthetischen Kraftstoffen bin. Zumindest als Übergang wären Erdgasverbrenner, die sofort den CO2-Ausstoß deutlich reduzieren können und später mit hydrierter Biomasse weiterfahren können, ein sinnvoller Weg, der abseits des für jede Lösung nötigen EE-Ausbaus kaum Kosten verursacht. Wenn man damit weit fortgeschritten ist, kann man noch einmal prüfen, wie es weitergehen soll. Batterieautos dagegen brauchen schon jetzt extreme Investitionen in eine eigene, für nichts anderes brauchbare Infrastruktur, bringen der Umwelt noch gar nichts und ob sie überhaupt die Zukunft sind, kann bezweifelt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (29. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es gibt nicht mehr den einen Weg das ist richtig, abwr synthetische Kraftstoffe sind nichts für die Masse, auch dann nicht, wenn wir den KFZ Bestand sehr deutlich reduzieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nicht für Verbrenner, nein. Das ist einfach zu ineffizient und nur deswegen als Brückentechnologie attraktiv, weil es schon vorhanden ist. Aber in Kombination mit einer Brennstoffzelle sind sie nichts weiter als eine XYZ-Luft-Batterie. Mit, nach aktuellem Stand der Forschung, deutlichen Nachteilen bei der Effizienz, aber großen Vorteilen bei Leistungsgewicht und -volumen. Also gerade für die Verbrennereinsatzbereiche, die sich nicht durch ÖPNV und Fahrrad ersetzen lassen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Auch Verbrenner werden noch gebraucht, aber dann eher in Sonderfällen.
Der Rest kann Akku und Brennstoffzelle nutzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn wir allgemein genug saubere Primärenergie produzieren, um ganz auf fossile zu verzichten (was meiner Meinung nach frühestens zum Ende des Jahrhunderts der Fall sein wird), fällt mir auch kein Sonderfall mehr für Verbrenner ein. Selbst in Sachen Haltbarkeit (z.B. Notstrom) haben sie keine Vorteile gegenüber einer Brennstoffzelle und in der Effizienz liegen sie meilenweit hinten. Im Moment gibt es halt keine andere Möglichkeit, alle Kohlenwasserstoffe ab Propan und schwerer zu verwerten und meines Wissens nach ist es auch bei Ethan mit Brennstoffzellen nicht weit her. Aber sobald die genannten Stoffe nicht mehr kostenlos aus dem Boden in die Leitung sprudeln, sondern aus Wasserstoff erzeugt werden müssten, entfallen diese Vorteile und gegen eine H2-Brennstoffzelle sehen Verbrenner kein Land und in den verbleibenden Jahrzehnten werden hoffentlich auch die Methanzellen endlich genug Fortschritte machen, um dem Methanverbrenner in jeder Hinsicht überlegen zu sein, sodass die H2-Speicher- und Verteilungsprobleme überwunden werden können.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich bin ja für Muskelkraft.
Radfahrer sollten endlich mal bevorzugt werden bei der Planung von Straßen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin ja für Muskelkraft.
> Radfahrer sollten endlich mal bevorzugt werden bei der Planung von Straßen.


Stillgelegte Bahnstrecken hätten zu wunderbar, weil quasi eben, Fahrradschnellwegen ausgebaut werden können. 
Aber an Fahrradfahrer denkt in diesem Land niemand. die gesamte Gesetzgebung sieht sie nur als Hindernis für
den Autoverkehr. Es ist an der Zeit, das wir uns unsere Städte zurück erobern.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Radfahrer werden inzwischen von den E Scootern verdrängt.
Bei uns in der Firma hat einer schon einen Unfall mit einem Scooter gehabt. Also als Radfahrer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stillgelegte Bahnstrecken hätten zu wunderbar, weil quasi eben, Fahrradschnellwegen ausgebaut werden können.
> Aber an Fahrradfahrer denkt in diesem Land niemand. die gesamte Gesetzgebung sieht sie nur als Hindernis für
> den Autoverkehr. Es ist an der Zeit, das wir uns unsere Städte zurück erobern.



Stillgelegte Bahnstrecken können auch heute noch ausgebaut werden, wenige Meter breite und sehr lange Grundstücke ohne Straßenanbindung werden selten neu gebaut.
Aber gute Fahrradwege fehlen uns vor allem auf Pendlerstrecken, nicht Überland, wo sie nur für touristische Aspekt von Bedeutung sind und wo es auch so genug unbebautes Land für neuangelegte Routen gäbe. In Städten, wo es 10000de Fahrradinfrastruktur bräuchten, es aber keine gibt (vor allem keine Durchgehend) wurden dagegen nur wenig Bahnstrecken stillgelegt, weil es sie ohnehin kaum gab und der Bahnnahverkehr auf eigenen Trassen zum Glück rechtzeitig als erhaltenswert erkannt wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stillgelegte Bahnstrecken hätten zu wunderbar, weil quasi eben, Fahrradschnellwegen ausgebaut werden können.
> Aber an Fahrradfahrer denkt in diesem Land niemand. die gesamte Gesetzgebung sieht sie nur als Hindernis für
> den Autoverkehr. Es ist an der Zeit, das wir uns unsere Städte zurück erobern.



Stillgelegte Bahnstrecken können auch heute noch ausgebaut werden, wenige Meter breite und sehr lange Grundstücke ohne Straßenanbindung werden selten neu gebaut.
Aber gute Fahrradwege fehlen uns vor allem auf Pendlerstrecken, nicht Überland, wo sie nur für touristische Aspekt von Bedeutung sind und wo es auch so genug unbebautes Land für neuangelegte Routen gäbe. In Städten, wo es 10000de Fahrradinfrastruktur bräuchten, es aber keine gibt (vor allem keine Durchgehend) wurden dagegen nur wenig Bahnstrecken stillgelegt, weil es sie ohnehin kaum gab und der Bahnnahverkehr auf eigenen Trassen zum Glück rechtzeitig als erhaltenswert erkannt wurde.


----------



## Sparanus (30. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn wir allgemein genug saubere Primärenergie produzieren, um ganz auf fossile zu verzichten (was meiner Meinung nach frühestens zum Ende des Jahrhunderts der Fall sein wird), fällt mir auch kein Sonderfall mehr für Verbrenner ein.


Wie sieht es aus, wenn ein Brennstoffzellenfahrzeug zu nah an einem Feuer steht wie es bei Feuerwehreinsätzen schon mal vorkommen kann oder wenn ein Schuss in den Tank geht? 
Nein es gibt Sonderfälle.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus, wenn ein Brennstoffzellenfahrzeug zu nah an einem Feuer steht wie es bei Feuerwehreinsätzen schon mal vorkommen kann oder wenn ein Schuss in den Tank geht?
> Nein es gibt Sonderfälle.



Was passiert denn, wenn du in den Benzintank schießt oder wenn Benzin nach einem Unfall austritt und auf die heiße Auspuffanlage kommt?


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das kannst du x fach beobachten


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin ja für Muskelkraft.
> Radfahrer sollten endlich mal bevorzugt werden bei der Planung von Straßen.


Münster macht es vor: Radverkehr in Muenster – Wikipedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus, wenn ein Brennstoffzellenfahrzeug zu nah an einem Feuer steht wie es bei Feuerwehreinsätzen schon mal vorkommen kann oder wenn ein Schuss in den Tank geht?
> Nein es gibt Sonderfälle.



Was zu nah an einem Feuer steht, verbrennt, was beschossen wird hat andere Probleme.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja wenn es aber das Löschfahrzeug ist was dann deswegen brennt ist es ungünstig, gelinde gesagt. Es war ja von Sonderfällen die Rede.
Aber auch was beschossen wird soll nicht unnötig schnell hoch gehen.


----------



## Andregee (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin ja für Muskelkraft.
> Radfahrer sollten endlich mal bevorzugt werden bei der Planung von Straßen.


Tunnelartige Radwege wären genial da sie vor der Witterung schützen. So würde ich Selbst im Winter 100km mit dem Rad fahren. Da würde auch der fortschreitenden Degeneration der Menschheit entgegenwirken. Für die ganz faulen könnte man Vakuumtunnel einführen zur Senkung des Luftwiderstandes [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Mal eine gute Nachricht:

"World War Zero": Ex-Aussenminister John Kerry startet Buendnis gegen den Klimawandel | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja wenn es aber das Löschfahrzeug ist was dann deswegen brennt ist es ungünstig, gelinde gesagt.



Ja, wenn jemand ein Löschfahrzeug im Feuer parkt, ist das tatsächlich ungünstig. Allerdings sehe ich nicht, wie sich die Lage verbessert, wenn ein Verbrenner-Löschfahrzeug mit großem Dieseltank im Feuer geparkt wird. Auch das wird mittelfristig brennen, trägt bei gleicher Reichweite sogar mehr Brennstoff in sich als ein effizienteres Brennstoffzellenfahrzeug, und wenn Feuerwehren tatsächlich so blöd wären, dann würden sie so oder so keinen Brand in den Griff bekommen. Das Einsatzfahrzeuge aufgegeben werden müssen, kenne ich eigentlich nur von einstürzenden Hochhäusern und vor allem Waldbränden, wenn die ganze Gegend so schnell geräumt werden muss, dass Rückwärtsfahren in der Kolonne schon ein unakzeptables Risiko für die Einsatzkräfte wäre. In beiden Fällen ist alles in weitem Umkreis komplett verloren. Ob es da ein Hochdrucktank wegen dem schnell voranschreitenden Großbrand ggf. nur schafft, 300 von 700 bar kontrolliert abzulassen und deswegen eine halbe Stunde später Shrapnel im Umkreis von ein paar Metern verteilt, macht auch keinen Unterschied. Und wenn es mal brauchbare Direktmethanzellen geben sollten, entfällt selbst dieser nicht-Nachteil von Brennstoffzellen gegenüber Verbrennern.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mal eine gute Nachricht:
> 
> "World War Zero": Ex-Aussenminister John Kerry startet Buendnis gegen den Klimawandel | ZEIT ONLINE



Naja, da muss man erstmal abwarten,

was der überhaupt vorhat.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mal eine gute Nachricht:
> 
> "World War Zero": Ex-Aussenminister John Kerry startet Buendnis gegen den Klimawandel | ZEIT ONLINE





> Teil des Bündnisses ist auch Hollywoodstar Arnold Schwarzenegger. Der ehemalige republikanische Gouverneur Kaliforniens sagte, Kalifornien habe den "perfekten Beweis" erbracht, dass sich mit der Schaffung "grüner Arbeitsplätze" Umwelt und Wirtschaft gleichzeitig schützen ließen. Damit widersprach Schwarzenegger der Argumentation des US-Präsidenten. Dieser lehnt deutliche Einschnitte bei den Industrieabgasen ab, da sie nach seiner Auffassung negative Auswirkungen auf die US-Wirtschaft hätten. Präsident Trump hatte zuvor wiederholt Zweifel am Klimawandel geäußert.



Wäre Arnie in den USA geboren, hätte er sich auch als Präsidentschaftskandidat aufstellen lassen können. Mit guter Aussicht auf Erfolg. 

Ich finde das Bündnis sehr gut. Aber habe die Befürchtung das es hartgesottene Klimaleugner nicht umstimmen wird.
Aber bestimmt viele junge Menschen oder diejenigen welche noch unentschlossen sind.


----------



## RtZk (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

„Viele haben Schnauze voll“: Klimaforscher laesst Aktivist in ARD-Talk auflaufen - Kino & TV - FOCUS Online fand ich ganz lustig anzuschauen, mal was gegen die permanente Panikmache .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RtZk schrieb:


> „Viele haben Schnauze voll“: Klimaforscher laesst Aktivist in ARD-Talk auflaufen - Kino & TV - FOCUS Online fand ich ganz lustig anzuschauen, mal was gegen die permanente Panikmache .


Der alte weiße Mann muss auch die Konsequenzen nicht tragen. Immer schön, wenn Menschen, die in wenigen Dekaden tot sind erklären, dass alles nicht so schlimm ist. Menschen, die aber noch 100 Jahre vor sich haben, sehen das anders. In Fachartikeln, die ich zum Thema lese, gehen Klimaforscher davon aus, dass wir jetzt sofort mit allen Emissionen stoppen und zusätzlich CO2 aus der Atmosphäre abtiv binden. Egal, ich rege mich nicht mehr auf, ich werde die Menschheit nicht ändern. Ich kann nur für mich entscheiden und ich vermeide inzwischen, was machbar ist. Reisen z.B. ist komplett gestorben, über Entfernungen hinaus, die mit dem Rad funktionieren. Und damit kommt man ziemlich weit. Denn auch Bahnfahren mit 300km/h ist alles andere als Klimaneutral

Hier z.B., gut, ist jetzt keine Fachpresse, aber der schnellen Verfügbarkeit wegen nutze ich das mal, sagt ein Klimaforscher, dass schon der Einsatz von Gas anstatt Kohle, und damit werden immerhin ca. 50% der Emissionen gespart, ein Irrweg ist und nicht radikal genug.
Steigende Emissionen: Die Welt hat ein Erdgas-Problem - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wobei es auch deutliche wirtschaftliche Gründe gibt, was gegen den Klimawandel zutun. 2018 hatte Deutschland die dritt größten Schäden weltweit. Das müssten doch dann selbst FDP und AfD verstehen. 

Klimarisiko-Index: Wetterextreme treffen Deutschland hart | tagesschau.de
Globaler Klima-Risiko-Index 2019 | Germanwatch e.V.



			
				tagesschau.de schrieb:
			
		

> Rekordtemperaturen gab es 2018 aber auch in Deutschland. Es war das zweitwärmste Jahr seit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnungen, erklärt Germanwatch-Expertin Schäfer: "In Deutschland gab es eine starke Hitzewelle im Sommer, die mehr als 1200 Todesopfer gefordert hat. Außerdem sind durch Stürme ökonomische Schäden in Höhe von rund 4,5 Milliarden Euro entstanden."



Dazu kommen dann noch lokale Starkregenereignisse, die in einzelnen Orten hohe Schäden verursachen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RtZk schrieb:


> „Viele haben Schnauze voll“: Klimaforscher laesst Aktivist in ARD-Talk auflaufen - Kino & TV - FOCUS Online fand ich ganz lustig anzuschauen, mal was gegen die permanente Panikmache .



Permanente Panikmache?
Ich hab schon länger ein P im Gesicht, wenn ich mir die Entwicklung anschaue.
Der Klimawandel wird stärker ausfallen als jemals zuvor gedacht und das Artensterben kommt dazu.
Panik sollte auf jeden Fall aufkommen.


----------



## compisucher (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Der Herr v. Storch hat ja prinzipiell ein Problem mit Extinction Rebellion und ordnet diese in eine unstrukturierte Panikmache ein.

Da bin ich insofern bei ihm, dass sein Konterpart Tino Pfaff mit Wischiwaschi-Argumenten kam, die inhaltlich nicht haltbar sind.

Ich kann Sätze wie "Die Erde geht bei der Überschreitung von +3° C globaler Jahresmittelteperatur unter" (nicht ein mal da hatte der drauf) auch nicht mehr hören.
Einen Scheißdreck macht die Erde, der ist das vollkommen wurscht.
Das Millionen von Menschen ihre Existenzgrundlage verlieren und globale Unruhen, Hungersnöte und Verteilungskriege ausbrechen werden, das ist ihm leider nicht eingefallen.

Herr Pfaff hat leider nicht die globalen Zusammenhänge und die künftigen Wirkungen auf die Menschheit in klar strukturierten Worten sachlich transportieren können und leider sehr plakativ, 
eben in Panikmachemodus der Bildzeitung zusammenhanglose Phrasen von sich gegeben.


V. Storch ist allerdings auch eine Nummer für sich... 

Er argumentiert mit richtigen Einzeldetails und ist unfähig, globale Zusammenhänge zu erkennen - was ich für einen Wissenschaftler recht erbärmlich finde.
Zudem hat er inhaltlich der während der aktuellen Weltklimaschutztagung vorgetragenen Untersuchungsergebnisse ganz offensichtlich nicht gekannt, was noch erbärmlicher ist.

Ich darf v. Storch zitieren:
"Besser wäre es, bessere Maschinen und weniger Emissionen zu entwickeln."

Tja, und genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer.
Wir haben ganz offensichtlich nicht mehr die Zeit dafür und müssen mit vorhandenen Technologien umswitchen - so einfach ist das.

Warum? Die Meldung geht ja fast unter 

Deswegen:
*Meerwasser im Schnitt 26 Prozent saurer als noch zu Beginn des Industriezeitalters*

Hat jemand von euch ein Aquarium?
Wisst ihr, was bei 45-55% passiert?
 

Mit dieser (für mich neuen) Information sind wir Menschen deutlich näher an unserer eigenen Ausrottung als die Meisten hoffen, glauben zu dürfen...
Erderwärmung um 3° und CO2 Anstieg und Meeresspiegelanstieg ist *Kleinkinderkram* zu dieser Meldung.


Zu oben zurückkehrend.
Plaßberg hat es tatsächlich geschafft, die zwei unfähigsten Protagonisten in ganz Deutschland zu diesem Thema einzuladen.
Zurück bleiben dumm gehaltene und emotional aufgewühlte Zuschauer mit gefährlichem Halbwissen...


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Zu oben zurückkehrend.
> Plaßberg hat es tatsächlich geschafft, die zwei unfähigsten Protagonisten in ganz Deutschland zu diesem Thema einzuladen.
> Zurück bleiben dumm gehaltene und emotional aufgewühlte Zuschauer mit gefährlichem Halbwissen...



Gehst du als Experte denn zum Plasberg und Co.?
Würde ich sicher nicht machen und man muss den Klimawandel meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr diskutieren. Das sind Fakten.
Dass es immer noch Typen gibt, die wissenschaftliche Fakten ablehnen, ist zwar traurig aber Spinner laufen halt überall herum.
Und Plasberg kriegt eben nichts Besseres als die Typen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Plasberg kriegt eben nichts Besseres als die Typen.


Kriegen schon. Aber wollen nicht.
Wenn alle die da sitzen einer Meinung sind braucht man so eine Sendung nicht machen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Kriegen schon. Aber wollen nicht.
> Wenn alle die da sitzen einer Meinung sind braucht man so eine Sendung nicht machen.



Wobei Lanz das auch schafft. Da wird dann auch nicht so rumgekreischt.


----------



## RtZk (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Gut dann glaubt eben weiterhin, dass morgen die Welt untergeht und unterstützt Personen die euch die Lebensgrundlage entziehen werden. 
Es mögen Arten aussterben, es mag wärmer werden, der Meeresspiegel mag geringfügig steigen (über einen extrem langen Zeitraum betrachtet), das Meer mag saurer werden, etc., doch nichts und zwar gar NICHTS gefährdet die Existenz der Menschheit auch nur im Geringsten. 
FCKW war so ein Fall der die Menschheit wirklich bedroht hat, hier hat man auch sofort richtig gehandelt.
Der von uns beschleunigte Klimawandel bedroht die Menschheit jedoch nicht, der Mensch wird sich anpassen so wie er es schon immer getan hat, die Emissionen runterzufahren und die generelle Umweltverschmutzung zu verringern ist richtig, doch nicht um jeden Preis. 
Für diejenigen unter euch die hier Panik schieben, was tut ihr dagegen? Konsumverhalten geändert? Wenn ich mal in euere Signaturen schaue, wohl kaum.


----------



## compisucher (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@RtZk:

Bzgl. der Versauerung der Meere einfach mal hier lesen bitte:

Versauerung der Meere – Wikipedia

Das mag uns nicht mehr treffen, evtl. auch noch nicht unsere Kinder, ist aber m. E. aber kaum ein Argument, nichts dagegen zu tun.
Ist einmal der point of no return erreicht, sprich wenn es irreversibel wird, wird es schlichtweg extrem unangenehm für fast alle Lebewesen auf der Erde.

Der Witz ist, wir wissen es + wir haben die technischen Möglichkeiten es zu verhindern, letztlich nur unsere Bequemlichkeit + Wohlstandsanspruch ist der Widerstand, sonst nix.

Und ja, Konsumverhalten geändert:
Selbstanbauer = ca. 70% des Bedarfs abgedeckt + wenn es Fleisch mal gibt = selbst geschlachtet.
PV auf dem Dach, Brauchwassernutzanlage angeschlossen.
Ehrlich keine 200 kg Plastik in Summe im ganzen Haus, das Meiste davon Stromkabelummantelungen.
Mittelstrecke = Zoe, Kurzstrecke = Fahrrad

Der Preis dafür ist: Seit 14 Jahren keine Urlaubsfahrt gehabt. Kostet eben alles ein wenig mehr...


----------



## RtZk (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@Compisucher
Selbstanbau ist für den Großteil der Bevölkerung der Industrienationen unmöglich. 
Elektroautos und umweltfreundlich? Nun ja, eher weniger.
Schaue ich mal in deine Signatur sehe ich gar nicht mal so alte Hardware, wieso braucht man denn einen Gaming PC? Alles nur Luxus, genauso wie Urlaub, auf den, sagst du ja, verzichtest du, weshalb als nicht auch auf den Rechner? Selbst, wenn wir mal sehr höflich sind und sagen etwas Spaß lassen wir dir, eine Konsole die man 8-9 Jahre nutzt, ist sicher umweltfreundlicher. 
Um es Mal so zu sagen, du kannst von mir aus 100 Mal im Jahr fliegen und 10 Kreuzfahrten machen, gar kein Problem, nur habe ich ein Problem damit, wenn man die Panikmache unterstützt, dann aber nicht konsequent ist, im Grunde nach fängt das auch nicht erst beim Gaming Rechner an, sondern bereits bei deinem Handy etc. etc. . 
Warum das quasi niemand macht? Weil es eben doch einfacher ist zu reden/schreiben, als diesem Taten folgen zu lassen und weil eben quasi niemand auf den Wohlstand verzichten will und trotzdem wird Parteien wie den Grünen die Stimme gegeben, deren Politik dafür sorgen wird, dass Deutschland den Bach runtergeht, dann musst du letztendlich den Verzicht doch üben, hat für manche Personen dann vielleicht doch einen Sinn.
Plastikverzicht ist wieder etwas anderes, der massive Plastikgebrauch war nur die Folge der Geiz ist Geil Mentalität, da lässt es sich deutlich leichter ansetzen, es gibt zwar Dinge da ist Plastik kaum ersetzbar, aber sicherlich nicht bei Einkaufstüten.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Kriegen schon. Aber wollen nicht.
> Wenn alle die da sitzen einer Meinung sind braucht man so eine Sendung nicht machen.



Ein Klimaexperte geht doch nicht zu Plasberg um zu erklären, dass der Klimawandel Fakt ist. Das ist seit 40 Jahren klar.



RtZk schrieb:


> Gut dann glaubt eben weiterhin, dass morgen die Welt untergeht und unterstützt Personen die euch die Lebensgrundlage entziehen werden.
> Es mögen Arten aussterben, es mag wärmer werden, der Meeresspiegel mag geringfügig steigen (über einen extrem langen Zeitraum betrachtet), das Meer mag saurer werden, etc., doch nichts und zwar gar NICHTS gefährdet die Existenz der Menschheit auch nur im Geringsten.



Du scheinst den Einschlag nicht gehört zu haben.
Der Klimawandel bedroht die Grundlage des lebens auf der Erde, wie wir es kennen. Die Erde selbst existiert auch weiterhin und das Leben existiert auch weiterhin. Nur wird es eben ein anders Leben sein, wenn das so weiter geht.
Und langfristig wird auch der Mensch Probleme haben, wenn alles verseucht und unbewohnbar ist, bzw. Böden nicht mehr nutzbar sind.



RtZk schrieb:


> FCKW war so ein Fall der die Menschheit wirklich bedroht hat, hier hat man auch sofort richtig gehandelt.



Ja. aber trotzdem hat sich die Industrie massiv verweigert. Schließlich wusste man, was FCKW anrichtet. Es musste aber erst ein Verbot kommen, eher man gehandelt hat.
Da sieht man, dass man Zwang und Druck ausüben muss. Anders geht es nicht. Und beim Klimawandel ist es nicht anders. Nur durch Zwang und Druck ändert sich was.



RtZk schrieb:


> Der von uns beschleunigte Klimawandel bedroht die Menschheit jedoch nicht, der Mensch wird sich anpassen so wie er es schon immer getan hat, die Emissionen runterzufahren und die generelle Umweltverschmutzung zu verringern ist richtig, doch nicht um jeden Preis.
> Für diejenigen unter euch die hier Panik schieben, was tut ihr dagegen? Konsumverhalten geändert? Wenn ich mal in euere Signaturen schaue, wohl kaum.



Schon mal in Afrika geguckt oder die Antarktis? Was passiert wohl, wenn sich die Meeresströmungen ändern und der Meeresspiegel steigt? Was passiert, wenn der Regenwald in Südamerika und Afrika abgeholzt ist? Wovon sollen die Menschen dann leben? Sie werden wandern. Der Menschheit steht die Größte Wanderung der Menschheitsgeschichte bevor. Vermutlich 2 Milliarden Menschen werden auf Wanderschaft gehen in der Hoffnung woanders neu anzufangen und niemand wird das aufhalten können.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Klimaexperte geht doch nicht zu Plasberg um zu erklären, dass der Klimawandel Fakt ist. Das ist seit 40 Jahren klar.


Doch tut er. Für dich ist das klar. Für viele andere (leider) noch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Doch tut er. Für dich ist das klar. Für viele andere (leider) noch nicht.


Weil seit vierzig Jahren bewusst quergeschossen wird von den Lügnern und Verdrehern, die in widerrechtlich Institutsnetze gehackt hatten und als einzigen beweis das Wort "Trick" als klaren Beweis für einen großen Hoax gefunden haben. Jeder der Mathematik studiert hat weiß, was Methematiker mit "Trick" meinen, einen Lösungsweg für ein mathematisches Problem.  Es ist alles so unendlich dämlich. Seit vierzig Jahren wird Handeln verzögert und jetzt haben wir den Salat.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Doch tut er. Für dich ist das klar. Für viele andere (leider) noch nicht.



Nö, eigentlich nicht. Das Dilemma ist eher, dass das Thema von den Medien, der Politik und allen anderen immer wieder unter den Teppich gekehrt wurde obwohl die Wissenschaft das ja ständig erzählt.
Und erschreckend ist ja, dass die Leute, die Computer, Internet und Co. nutzen -- also Errungenschaften, die auf wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse beruhen -- aber den wissenschaftlichen Konsens für die Klimaveränderung ablehnen. 
Entweder glaube ich der Wissenschaft -- dann eben alles -- oder ich lehne Wissenschaft ab -- dann darf ich aber auch keine Dinge nutzen, die auf Wissenschaft beruhen.
Nur jetzt sind die Folgen von verschleiern und verschleppen nicht mehr versteckbar. Sie fallen uns direkt vor die Füße und immer noch gibt es Leute, die meinen, damit nichts zu tun zu haben und denken weggucken zu können.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie fallen uns direkt vor die Füße und immer noch gibt es Leute, die meinen, damit nichts zu tun zu haben und denken weggucken zu können.


Und manche meinen jetzt "erst Recht" die Umwelt verschmutzen zu müssen und kaufen sich aus Protest einen dicken Spritfresser.
Da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Deswegen muss man Autos nach ihren Emissionen besteuern. Und das bezieht auch die Reifen mit ein.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na Rtzk hat doch Recht, die Existenz der Menschheit ist nicht bedroht.
Aber er sollte vielleicht darüber nachdenken, dass ein lebender Mensch reicht damit die Aussage wahr ist.

Es ist nur bedauerlich, dass die Leute die die Notwendigkeit zu handeln nicht akzeptieren oder gar bekämpfen nicht die ersten sein werden die ihr Leben für diese steile These lassen sondern die, die keine andere Wahl haben.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Na Rtzk hat doch Recht, die Existenz der Menschheit ist nicht bedroht.



Garantierst du das?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Doch tut er. Für dich ist das klar. Für viele andere (leider) noch nicht.



Daran ändert aber Plaßberg nichts. Im Gegenteil, wenn man sich anguckt, wem der im Interesse der Quote eine Bühne bietet, ist er eher Teil des Problems. Würde man 6 angemessen qualifizierte Experten zu dem Thema an einen Tisch setzen und das ganze auf Talk-Show-Niveau abhandeln, würde das in etwa so ablaufen:
Moderator: "Gibt es einen Klimawandel???? Haben Menschen damit etwas zu tun???? MÜSSEN WIR ALLE IN PANIK VERFALLEN???????"
Experte #1: "Jo,"
Experte #2: "iss"
Experte #3: "so"
Experte #4: "und"
Experte #5: "unsere"
Experte #6: "Schuld"
_Ende der Sendung_


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Daran ändert aber Plaßberg nichts. Im Gegenteil, wenn man sich anguckt, wem der im Interesse der Quote eine Bühne bietet, ist er eher Teil des Problems. Würde man 6 angemessen qualifizierte Experten zu dem Thema an einen Tisch setzen und das ganze auf Talk-Show-Niveau abhandeln, würde das in etwa so ablaufen:
> Moderator: "Gibt es einen Klimawandel???? Haben Menschen damit etwas zu tun???? MÜSSEN WIR ALLE IN PANIK VERFALLEN???????"
> Experte #1: "Jo,"
> Experte #2: "iss"
> ...


Deswegen schrieb ich ja das wenn alle einer Meinung sind so eine Talkshow keinen Sinn macht.
Die soll ja auch polarisieren und für die Zuschauer interessant sein.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Garantierst du das?


Wir sind 8 Milliarden, ja ich garantiere dir, dass mindestens ein Mensch nicht wegen dem Klimawandel sterben wird 

Ist halt auch keine rosige Aussicht, wenn Milliarden sterben.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir sind 8 Milliarden, ja ich garantiere dir, dass mindestens ein Mensch nicht wegen dem Klimawandel sterben wird



Ein paar mehr brauchst du schon.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Klimaerwaermung: Auch jahrzehntealte Modelle stimmten groesstenteils | heise online


----------



## Adi1 (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein paar mehr brauchst du schon.



Das ist ja Wurst,

bei ca. 11 Mrd. im Jahre 2100,

wird die Erdbevölkerung den Gürtel verdammt eng schnallen müssen,

damit man so überhaupt über die Runden kommt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> wird die Erdbevölkerung den Gürtel verdammt eng schnallen müssen,



Nö, nur eine Milliarde aktueller Verschwender muss den Gürtel enger schnallen, dann haben die 10 Milliarden anderen auch eine gute Versorgung. Eine Milliarde Fleischfresser verbrauchen soviel Nahrungsmittel wie zehn Milliarden Vegetarierer, so grob geschätzt auf Schweine und Rinder bezogen. Mit Hühner ist es etwas besser und es geht nur um Mastvieh, das mit Getreide hochgepäppelt wird. Mit Weidevieh ist das etwas anderes, solange es magere Böden sind, die nicht als Acker taugen. Ansonsten bringt jedes Feld ein mehrfaches an Nahrung gegenüber extensiver Viehwirtschaft.

Aber natürlich können 11 Milliarden Menschen nicht wie heutige Amerikaner leben und verschwenden. Schon der durchschnittliche Chinese verbraucht nur der Hälfte des durchschnittlichen Deutschen. Und die Chinesen nehmen sich dieses unverfrohrene Recht heraus, unseren Lebensstandard anzustreben. Darum ist e asauch so wichtig, dass wir vorleben, Verschwendung reduzieren und Wege zeigen, wie man gut und sparsam leben kann. Aber davon sind wir noch meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## seahawk (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Klimaziele: Umweltbundesamt fordert viel hoehere Spritpreise | ZEIT ONLINE

Wie billig die Klimakrise zu besiegen wäre. Das ist praktisch keine Einschränkung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



seahawk schrieb:


> Klimaziele: Umweltbundesamt fordert viel hoehere Spritpreise | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Wie billig die Klimakrise zu besiegen wäre. Das ist praktisch keine Einschränkung.



Es gab schön vor zwanzig Jahren 4l Autos. Was interessieren da 70 Cent mehr pro Liter? 
Ich mit meinen 4,5l Minimalauto, was ich quasi nicht mehr nutze und alles was geht mit dem
Fahrrad oder dem Telefon mache, sehe überhaupt keine Probleme in steigenden Spritkosten.
Und wer heute noch Autos mit hohem Verbrauch fährt, sollte sich klar sein, dass es über
kurz oder lang kommen wird und kommen muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich ja das wenn alle einer Meinung sind so eine Talkshow keinen Sinn macht.
> Die soll ja auch polarisieren und für die Zuschauer interessant sein.



Eben. Sie soll polarisieren, sie soll unterhalten. Aber sie soll offensichtlich nicht informieren, tut das auf alle Fälle nicht. Und deswegen ist deine Behauptung Bullshit, dass ein Klimawissenschaftler zu Plaßberg geht, um etwas daran zu ändern, dass vielen die Sache mit dem Klimawandel noch nicht klar ist. Das würde kein Klimawissenschaftler, der auch nur ein Bisschen von Talkshows versteht, aus diesem Grund machen, weil es nach seinem Besuch genauso vielen unklar sein wird, wie vorher. (Was nicht heißt, dass nicht einige Wissenschaftler einen anderen Grund sehen, hinzugehen.)




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nö, nur eine Milliarde aktueller Verschwender muss den Gürtel enger schnallen, dann haben die 10 Milliarden anderen auch eine gute Versorgung. Eine Milliarde Fleischfresser verbrauchen soviel Nahrungsmittel wie zehn Milliarden Vegetarierer, so grob geschätzt auf Schweine und Rinder bezogen. Mit Hühner ist es etwas besser und es geht nur um Mastvieh, das mit Getreide hochgepäppelt wird. Mit Weidevieh ist das etwas anderes, solange es magere Böden sind, die nicht als Acker taugen. Ansonsten bringt jedes Feld ein mehrfaches an Nahrung gegenüber extensiver Viehwirtschaft.



Ich glaube Rindermast primär mit angebautem Futter ist ausschließlich in Europa und Teilen der USA weit verbreitet. Und selbst bei uns füttert man zu großen Teilen mit Stroh, dass teilweise auf für andere Feldfrüchte schlecht geeigneten Flächen angebaut wird und selbst auf guten Böden einen deutlich höheren Ertrag liefert, als Gemüse für menschlichen Verzehr. Wenn man sich auf Mastvieh beschränkt, dürfte es weltweit also wirklich maximal um deine Beispielmilliarde gehen, eher ein gutes Stück weniger (auch wenn der Trend sicherlich in diese Richtung geht).

Das mit dem Ertrag gilt übrigens auch für nicht-Stroh: Silomais, für den die ganze Pflanze verwertet wird, kommt auf rund 0,4 t/ha Ertrag, Körnermais dagegen weniger als 1/4 davon, wenn man die Sorten für Maismehl zählt, der für den direkten menschlichen Verzehr genutzte Zuckermais dürfte dann bei 1/5 oder schlechter liegen, weil er nicht so effizient wächst und früher geerntet wird. Also auch wenn Rinder für 1 Milliarde rein carnivor lebende Menschen soviel Biomasse futtern, wie 10 Milliarden Veganer, könnte man auf der gleichen Fläche trotzdem nur Essen für 2 Milliarden Veganer anbauen. Und für Vegetarier, die aus unerfindlichen Gründen immer an Stelle von Veganern als Beispiel genommen werden, sieht es auch nicht besser aus, denn für 8000 l Milch (durchschnittliche Jahres-Milchleistung, die Milchkühe aber erst ab Jahr 2 liefern können) muss man ähnlich viel oder sogar mehr Futter aufwenden, wie für 300 kg Steak (durchschnittlicher Schlachtertrag einschließlich Kälber, die dafür deutlich weniger als 1 Jahr fressen und in dieser Zeit auch noch weniger und ohne Vorlaufjahr. Selbst Mastbullen kommen nur auf 18-20 Monate insgesamt). Und ehe jetzt einer schreit "1:27 yeah!": Diese Menge reicht auch nur für 600 kg Schnittkäse. Legt man es wieder auf die Fläche um, ist vegetarische Ernährung auch hier also nur um Faktor 2 effizienter, als sich von 100% Fleisch zu ernähren.

Und damit wären wir bei wirklich springenden Punkt: Abgesehen von ein paar Spinnern und ein paar traditionellen Inuit tut das niemand auf diesem Planeten. Ein typischer "Fleischfresserteller" im Restaurant mit 200 g Steak, 50 g Pilzen in der Sauce, 50 g Salat als Deko/Vorspeise und 300 g Pommes als Beilage ist schon zu 2/3 vegan. Wenn also 1 Milliarde auch-Mastfleischfresser zu Vegetariern werden, dann reichen die frei werdenden Ackerkapazitäten nicht nur nicht für 10 Milliarden Menschen, sie reichen auch nicht für 2 Milliarden Menschen, sondern nur für 1,3 Milliarden Menschen. Immer noch ein Fortschritt und es gibt gute andere Gründe, seinen Fleischkonsum zu zügeln, aber ich sehe echt nicht, wie Vegetarismus die Welt retten kann.

Zumal es ziemlich aufwendig ist, sich gesund vegetarisch oder gar vegan zu ernähren, ohne das entfallende Fleisch durch mehr Milch und Eier, hoch verarbeitete Nahrungsergänzungsmittel oder durch mehr Nahrung insgesamt zu ersetzen. Es nützt dem Klima wenig, wenn der eigene Speiseplan mit 1,3 mal so hoher Flächeneffizienz produziert wird, aber man 1,2 mal soviel ist und dann noch zusätzlichen Energieaufwand im Gegenwert von 0,1 der direkt konsumierten Biomasse produziert. Stark vereinfacht könnte man auch sagen: Tiere nehmen alle Mikronährstoffe (Spurenelemente, Vitamine, etc.) aus den Pflanzen auf und wandeln sie zum Großteil in Körpermasse um. "Verbrauchen" tun sie die enthaltenen Kohlehydrate, wir in Europa nehmen in der Regel aber sowieso viel zu viele Kalorien auf. Würde man die gleichen Mikronährstoffe durch direkten Konsum der Pflanzen zu sich nehmen wollen, bräuchte man also auch ähnlich viel Pflanzenmasse. UNd die sportliche Ertüchtigung des Mastviehs müsste man auch selbst übernehmen.

(Weniger vereinfacht bleibt natürlich ein Teil in den Ausscheidungsprodukten der Tiere oder wird metabolisiert und natürlich kann man bei verarbeiteten Pflanzen zur menschlichen Ernährung aus den Resten z.B. noch Bioenergie produzieren, etc., sodass die Bilanz immer etwas zugunsten der Vegetarierer ausfällt. Aber riesige Faktoren ergeben sich normalerweise nur, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass wir alle Rindviecher sind. Und das stimmt zwar für einige Menschen vom Hals an aufwärts, aber für niemanden vom Hals an abwärts. Wir können die Pflanzennahrung von Nutztieren nicht 1:1 für Menschen nutzen, auch nicht 2:1 und auch nicht 3:1.)




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gab schön vor zwanzig Jahren 4l Autos. Was interessieren da 70 Cent mehr pro Liter?
> Ich mit meinen 4,5l Minimalauto, was ich quasi nicht mehr nutze und alles was geht mit dem
> Fahrrad oder dem Telefon mache, sehe überhaupt keine Probleme in steigenden Spritkosten.
> Und wer heute noch Autos mit hohem Verbrauch fährt, sollte sich klar sein, dass es über
> kurz oder lang kommen wird und kommen muss.



Das ist vielen nicht klar, Menschen sind einfach blöd. Und stolz drauf. Ein frisch geborener Batterieauto-Fan brachte kürzlich als "Verbrenner sind gar nicht billiger"-Argument: "Mit meinem E-Smart spare ich allein auf den 25 km Arbeitsweg 150 Euro/Monat an Energiekosten."
Mal unter der Annahme gerechnet, dass Strom bei ihm vom Himmel fällt bzw. er den Smart komplett umsonst fährt, weil er auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit an den wenigen freien Lademöglichkeiten "tankt":
25 km/Strecke * 2 Strecken/Tag * 5 Tage/Woche * 4,3 Wochen/Monat = 1075 km/Monat
150 € / 1075 km = 14 € / 100 km.
Das waren vorher also mindesten 10 l Benzin / 100 km Durchschnitt, bei einem Pendlerauto aber eher 12 l Diesel / 100 km. Wie gesagt, unter der Annahme, dass er für seinen Strom jetzt gar nichts zahlt. Wenn er den Normverbrauch zu 30 cent/kWh einkauft, also von 200 € / Monat auf heute 50 € / Monat runter ist, ergeben sich 12,5 Liter Benzin oder 15 Liter Diesel. Und der Typ fährt offensichtlich nicht einmal so, dass er auch nur in die Nähe von Normverbräuchen kommt, was die Rechnung noch weiter in den Keller drückt.
Aber er spart jetzt, weil er einen Smart mit E-Motor fährt...!??
Yeah, da hat einer kapiert, wie Fortschritt in Sachen Mobilität funktioniert


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eben. Sie soll polarisieren, sie soll unterhalten. Aber sie soll offensichtlich nicht informieren, tut das auf alle Fälle nicht. Und deswegen ist deine Behauptung Bullshit, dass ein Klimawissenschaftler zu Plaßberg geht, um etwas daran zu ändern, dass vielen die Sache mit dem Klimawandel noch nicht klar ist. Das würde kein Klimawissenschaftler, der auch nur ein Bisschen von Talkshows versteht, aus diesem Grund machen, weil es nach seinem Besuch genauso vielen unklar sein wird, wie vorher. (Was nicht heißt, dass nicht einige Wissenschaftler einen anderen Grund sehen, hinzugehen.)


Doch sie macht beides. Sie unterhält und informiert.
Es ist natürlich etwas anderes als wenn man einen wissenschaftlichen Artikel liest.
Aber es sind ganz normale Leute die solche Sendungen gucken und es werden auch Fakten gennant.
Das ist eben populärwissenschaftlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn ein Typ mit Ahnung nicht genug Zeit geboten wird, um die komplexe Realität zu schildern, während zwei Typen ohne Ahnung ihr vollkommen falsches, simples Weltbild in vollem Umfange rausposauenen können, dann informiert das? Ja: Über die Ansichten von Spinnern vielleicht.


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich gucke schon sehr lange diese Sendung (schon seitdem sie nur im Dritten lief).
Ich finde alle Gesprächsteilnehmer haben genug Zeit ihrer Meinungen zu vertreten.
Kann sein das es einen  mal in einer Sendung anders vorkommt.
Aber die achten insgesamt schon auf eine gute Balance.
Und sie besprechen auch Zuschauermeinungen.  Wenn auch nur kurz.
Das machen andere Sendungen  nicht.


----------



## BojackHorseman (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Bei Plasbergs letzter „Hart aber fair“-Sendung war ihm anzumerken, dass er einfach müde ist.

Die Redaktion lädt einen der Gründer von „Friday for Hubraum“ ein und es kommt nur am Rande zur Sprache, dass dieser als Automechaniker nicht weniger als ein Lobbyist ist. BEV haben so ihre Macken, aber es gibt nunmal kein Getriebe, keine Ölwechsel, kein dies und das. Die Bremsen werden nur zu 15-20 Prozent genutzt, wie Tesla ausgewertet hat. Kleinere Elektromotoren werden vielleicht auf 30-35 Prozent kommen.

Ist doch klar, so jemand will keine Stromer. Gleichzeitig dieser von Storch, der in der Überzeugungskraft des Wissenschaftlers alle Kollegen bezüglich der Kipppunkte diskreditieren kann. Während auf der anderen Seite eine Schauspielerin sitzt, die kaum jemand kennt und ein Sachsen-Paule-Verschnitt von einer linken Protestgruppe, die mit einem Einspieler vorgestellt wurde, wo diese den ÖPNV boykottieren und Tausende Pendler an der Heimfahrt hindern. Dazu Bärbel Höhn, die nur zum Besten geben kann, wie keine einzige ihrer Eingaben umgesetzt wurde und die Welt doch nicht untergegangen ist - was sie nicht tun wird, egal wie sehr wir Menschen sie ausbeuten.

Zudem diese ständigen Sticheleien, die so typisch sind für alte gesetzte Herren, vor allem gegen junge Menschen, die das Leben noch vor sich haben.


----------



## Slezer (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mal eine gute Nachricht:
> 
> "World War Zero": Ex-Aussenminister John Kerry startet Buendnis gegen den Klimawandel | ZEIT ONLINE


Das die Amis gegen alles Krieg führen müssen ist ja bekannt aber nun Krieg gegen CO2 ist Mal was neues


----------



## BojackHorseman (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Slezer schrieb:


> Das die Amis gegen alles Krieg führen müssen ist ja bekannt aber nun Krieg gegen CO2 ist Mal was neues



Zum Glück gibt es in den USA nicht nur Vollpfosten wie den Präsidentendarsteller, der eine tote Industrie nämlich Kohle wiederbeleben will, sondern auch unzählige kluge Köpfe, die wissen dass mit grüner Technologie viel Geld verdient werden kann. Damit meine ich nicht nur Strom, sondern vor allem Recycling und geschlossene Kreislaufsysteme nach dem cradle-to-cradle-Prinzip.

Wer hat denn in den letzten zehn Jahren den Markt aufgemischt? Nahezu ausnahmslos us-amerikanische Firmen. Tesla wäre in Musks Heimat Südafrika undenkbar gewesen. 

Man muss sich die Situation da vor Augen führen. Trump und seine durch Lobbyisten gekauften Republikaner schaffen diverse Umweltrichtlinien ab, zum Beispiel das MPG-Gesetz, welches der Autoindustrie einen Höchstverbrauch der Motoren vorschreibt (Mileage per Gas). Die Autoindustrie ist schlau genug zu wissen, dass dieses Gesetz die eigenen Fahrzeuge außerhalb der USA unverkäuflich machen würde. 

Zudem setzten sie die Verschmutzungsgrenzen rauf. Kalifornien bestimmt, sie werden die neuen Richtlinien nicht umsetzen. Was passiert? Die US-Regierung verklagt Kalifornien, damit diese endlich wieder mehr Umweltverschmutzung verursachen können.

Das muss man sich vor Augen führen. Die US-Regierung torpediert nicht nur die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit der eigenen Industrie, sondern will auch die Bevölkerung „vergiften“. Und Trumps hirntote Anhänger sehen darin nur, dass er es den libruls gibt, obwohl durch den Klimawandel alle verlieren werden.

Woher kennen wir das... auch ja. Deutschland. Braunkohle wird weiter subventioniert, obwohl sie ein absolutes Minusgeschäft und durch Quecksilberbelastung, Strahlungsrückstände und Stickoxide giftig ist, während man gerade feste daran arbeitet, die Windkraftindustrie zu zerstören. Auch wenn deutsche Firmen hier Technologieführer sind.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja in den USA regelt der Markt das weil in anderen Staaten der Markt geregelt wird. Interessant oder?


----------



## RtZk (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



seahawk schrieb:


> Klimaziele: Umweltbundesamt fordert viel hoehere Spritpreise | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Wie billig die Klimakrise zu besiegen wäre. Das ist praktisch keine Einschränkung.





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gab schön vor zwanzig Jahren 4l Autos. Was interessieren da 70 Cent mehr pro Liter?
> Ich mit meinen 4,5l Minimalauto, was ich quasi nicht mehr nutze und alles was geht mit dem
> Fahrrad oder dem Telefon mache, sehe überhaupt keine Probleme in steigenden Spritkosten.
> Und wer heute noch Autos mit hohem Verbrauch fährt, sollte sich klar sein, dass es über
> kurz oder lang kommen wird und kommen muss.



Genial, wenn es euch nichts ausmacht und es kein Geld ist, dann zahlt ihr beide mir die 70 Cent Differenz für meine 40.000km pro Jahr. Sehr spendabel, danke.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Soll ich Dir auch die Differenz der Kosten bezahlen, weil Du Deinen Ölwechsel heute nicht mehr im Wald machen darfst und statt dessen in die Werkstatt musst? Und muss ich auch Deine Müllgebühren bezahlen, weil nur diesn linksgrünversifften Idioten auf so einen Schachsinn wie Müllabzocke kommen, anstatt den Müll ordentlich in den Fluss zu schmeißen? 

Ich rate mal, Du geht mit Greta Thunder und ihren Bestrebungen konform, gelle?

_".... Jetzt bekommt der bei vielen so verhasste Greta-Hype endlich sein  Gegengewicht: Vertreter von Ölkonzernen, Schwerindustrie und  verschiedene Gruppierungen von Klimawandel-Leugnern haben sich heute im  texanischen Corpus Christi als direkte Reaktion auf den Klimagipfel in  Madrid zu einem Verschmutzungsgipfel getroffen. Höhepunkt der  Veranstaltung war die Vorstellung einer eigenen, bösen Version von Greta  Thunberg: Greta Thunder.

Die 16-Jährige soll künftig international für mehr Umweltzerstörung,  CO2-Ausstoß, Abholzung und Artensterben werben. Mit ihren Piercings und  Tattoos, ihrer Vorliebe für Fleisch und Zigarren, große Autos,  Motorräder, Pelzmäntel und Kosmetika aus Nashorn-Horn ist Greta Thunder  das perfekte Gegenstück zur biederen Greta Thunberg. ..."_
Quelle: Der Postillon: Energiekonzerne und Klimaleugner praesentieren ihre eigene, boese Greta Thunberg


----------



## RtZk (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir auch die Differenz der Kosten bezahlen, weil Du Deinen Ölwechsel heute nicht mehr im Wald machen darfst und statt dessen in die Werkstatt musst? Und muss ich auch Deine Müllgebühren bezahlen, weil nur diesn linksgrünversifften Idioten auf so einen Schachsinn wie Müllabzocke kommen, anstatt den Müll ordentlich in den Fluss zu schmeißen?



Ist immer leicht etwas zu fordern, wenn es einen selbst nicht betrifft, was?


----------



## JePe (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ein Liter Superbenzin ist kaum teurer als ein Liter Mineralwasser. Der oekologische Fussabdruck sowohl bei der Erzeugung als auch durch den Verbrauch hingegen ist exponentiell hoeher. Fakt ist - selbst 70 Cent teurer wuerde Kraftstoff immer noch verramscht. Und zwar vorsaetzlich. Weil an der Tanke letztlich nur der "Stoff" verabreicht wird, den der deutsche Autojunkie braucht. Fuer den ist ja schon ein Tempolimit Kommunismus in seiner reinsten Form.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ist immer leicht etwas zu fordern, wenn es einen selbst nicht betrifft, was?


Wie kommst Du auf die Idee? Warum habe ich meinen Jaguar E verkauft? Weil ich das toll fand oder weil ich es nicht mehr ertragen konnte, 25l Benzin pro 100km zu verschwenden. Warum fliege ich nicht mehr? Weil mir ferne Reiseziele zuwider sind, oder weil ich mir meiner Verantwortung bewusst bin? Halte Dich mit Diener Kritik also zurück. Lerne einfach, Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Verantwortung für Dein eigenens tun.



JePe schrieb:


> Ein Liter Superbenzin ist kaum teurer als ein Liter Mineralwasser. .


Ich bitte Dich, mein Wasser für den Whisky aus Eisbergen. also ohne die ganze radioaktive Verunreinigung durch die Atombombenversuche,   kostet gut 25,-€ den Liter.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bitte Dich, mein Wasser für den Whisky aus Eisbergen. also ohne die ganze radioaktive Verunreinigung durch die Atombombenversuche,   kostet gut 25,-€ den Liter.



Du kannst doch nicht 80 Jahre alten Single Malt Whisky mit 100.000 Jahre altem Eis verunstalten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht 80 Jahre alten Single Malt Whisky mit 100.000 Jahre altem Eis verunstalten.


Wasser, ich schrieb Wasser. Und wenn Du die Wirkung eines Tropfen Wassers in einen Glas nicht kennst, solltest Du keinen guten Whisky trinken. Der arme Whisky 

Wir sehen an diesen Beispiel übrigens, dass Konsum und Luxus nicht zwingend Umweltschäder erzeugen muss. Guter Whisky ist mir ebenso wichtig, wie eine Reise. Der CO2 Fussabdruck ist aber minimal. Darum schließen sich Wirtschaftswachstum und CO2 Reduzierung keineswegs aus. Es kommt nur darauf an, was wir kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich kaufe keine Produkte mehr, die Palmöl enthalten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kaufe keine Produkte mehr, die Palmöl enthalten.


Also kein Benzin und kein Diesel? Was meinst Du, wo die 5% Bioanteil her kommen und was das alles sein kann?

_.., Bei uns werden 61 Prozent des importieren Palmöls verbrannt - als Zusatz  in Treibstoff und in Ölkraftwerken zur Energie- und Wärmeerzeugung. ... _
Palmoel in Diesel: Gut fuer die Umwelt? | NDR.de - Ratgeber - Verbraucher


----------



## RtZk (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf die Idee? Warum habe ich meinen Jaguar E verkauft? Weil ich das toll fand oder weil ich es nicht mehr ertragen konnte, 25l Benzin pro 100km zu verschwenden. Warum fliege ich nicht mehr? Weil mir ferne Reiseziele zuwider sind, oder weil ich mir meiner Verantwortung bewusst bin? Halte Dich mit Diener Kritik also zurück. Lerne einfach, Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Verantwortung für Dein eigenens tun.



Du vergleichst nicht gerade einen Oldtimer mit einem normalen Auto, das für alltägliche weite Fahrten gebraucht wird? Aber stelle dir vor ich fliege auch nicht und stell dir vor mein Auto ist ein recht sparsamer Diesel, nicht jeder wohnt in der Großstadt . 
Ich übernehme Verantwortung für mein eigenes Tun, sogar so viel, dass bei mir ein Bugatti Chiron in der Garage stehen würde und ich damit 40l/100km rauspusten würden, wenn ich ihn mir leisten könnte, einfach nur um Leute wie dich aufzuregen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RtZk schrieb:


> ... wenn ich ihn mir leisten könnte....


Aha, Dein Problem ist also nicht, wie es um die Lebensqualität anderer steht, und ob Du denen mit Deiner Verschmutzung die Lebensgrundlage entziehst, es geht Dir also nur um das Provozieren und Ärbern anderr und um Deine egoistische Triebbefriedigung. Weißt Du, wie ich mich freue, dass sich Menschen wie Du über höhere Spritsteuern aufregen. Und jetzt? Jetzt freuen wir uns beide. Dann ist doch alles gut. 

 Gesetze wurden immer schon gemacht, um Menschen wie Dich in die Schranken zu weisen. Wenn alle Menschen vernünftig wären, Rechte anderer akzeptieren  und respektvoll zussammenleben würden, bräuchten wir keine Gesetze. Aber die Menschen sind anders, selbstsüchtig, egoistisch, voller Neid, Hass und Missgunst, ...  , zumindest die meisten oder vermutlich viele. Ich kenne nicht alle.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Also kein Benzin und kein Diesel? Was meinst Du, wo die 5% Bioanteil her kommen und was das alles sein kann?



Erdgas.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Erdgas.



Das kommt allerdings knapp zur Hälfte aus Russland, weshalb man die recht auffälligen Bemühungen gewisser Kreise, einen neuen Kalten Krieg vom Zaun zu brechen, auch aus ökologischen Gründen kritisch betrachten muss.  

Die Alternative wäre Fracking-Gas aus den USA, was zwar dem komischen Onkel mit dem toten Tier auf dem Kopf gut gefallen würde, aber ökologisch ebenfalls ein Desaster wäre - nicht nur durch das Förderverfahren, sondern auch durch den Transport.


----------



## RtZk (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aha, Dein Problem ist also nicht, wie es um die Lebensqualität anderer steht, und ob Du denen mit Deiner Verschmutzung die Lebensgrundlage entziehst, es geht Dir also nur um das Provozieren und Ärbern anderr und um Deine egoistische Triebbefriedigung. Weißt Du, wie ich mich freue, dass sich Menschen wie Du über höhere Spritsteuern aufregen. Und jetzt? Jetzt freuen wir uns beide. Dann ist doch alles gut.
> 
> Gesetze wurden immer schon gemacht, um Menschen wie Dich in die Schranken zu weisen. Wenn alle Menschen vernünftig wären, Rechte anderer akzeptieren  und respektvoll zussammenleben würden, bräuchten wir keine Gesetze. Aber die Menschen sind anders, selbstsüchtig, egoistisch, voller Neid, Hass und Missgunst, ...  , zumindest die meisten oder vermutlich viele. Ich kenne nicht alle.



Ja ganz genau mein einziger Lebensinhalt ist es dich und gleich intelligente Konsorten zu ärgern und ihnen mit meiner schrecklichen Verschmutzung die Lebensgrundlage zu entziehen, genau, so wird es sein.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _.., Bei uns werden 61 Prozent des importieren Palmöls verbrannt - als Zusatz  in Treibstoff und in Ölkraftwerken zur Energie- und Wärmeerzeugung. ... _
> Palmoel in Diesel: Gut fuer die Umwelt? | NDR.de - Ratgeber - Verbraucher


Und dafür werden Lebensräume von Tieren zerstört. Oder sogar ganz ausgerottet.
Die schlachten Orang-Utans mit Macheten ab.
Die Verwendung von Palmöl müßte gesetzlich verboten werden.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ne nicht verbieten, die richtigen Preise setzen


----------



## Slezer (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das scheint ja sowieso ein Heilmittel zu sein. Lieber alles teurer machen anstatt verbieten. Bis das unser Rotkäppchen versteht dauert es aber noch


----------



## Mahoy (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ne nicht verbieten, die richtigen Preise setzen





Slezer schrieb:


> Das scheint ja sowieso ein Heilmittel zu sein. Lieber alles teurer machen anstatt verbieten. Bis das unser Rotkäppchen versteht dauert es aber noch



Ja, genau. Weil es in der Vergangenheit ja so viele Beispiele dafür gibt, dass es Erfolg hätte, notwendige Veränderungen der sogenannten Selbtsregulierung des Marktes zu überlassen.  

Ich bin inzwischen an dem Punkt, an dem ich nicht mehr mit Gewissheit sagen kann, wann der größte Blödsinn erzählt wird: Wenn sich Baumkuschler über Wirtschaftspolitik auslassen, oder wenn Wirtschaftsliberale den Mund aufmachen.

Von welchem Preis reden wir hier überhaupt?
Den Einkaufspreis für Palmöl legt nicht Deutschland fest, sondern der Produzent außerhalb Deutschlands, und den Verkaufspreis legt nicht Deutschland fest, sondern der Handel. Wir können hier nur die Einfuhrzölle erhöhen (bzw. eine Ökosteuer draufpacken), was dem Wirtschaftsliberalen allerdings auch gleich einen Aufschrei entlockt, weil das ja eben nicht der Anstoß für eine die Regulierung über den Preis ist, den er sich vorgestellt hat, als er selbige vorschlug. Gleiches gilt für strengere Auflagen, was die Rohstoffproduktionsbedingungen angeht - alles ganz, ganz böse staatliche Einflussnahme.
Aber egal, erst einmal wird natürlich versucht, die dadurch entstehenden Mehrkosten auf den Verbraucher umzulegen.

Hier ist der Punkt, an dem vielleicht etwas geschehen könnte, wenn nämlich dem Verbraucher der Endverbraucherpreis zu hoch ist. Um allerdings die Endverbraucherpreise von Palmöl-Produkten über zig Umwege unattraktiver als die Preise für ökologisch einwandfreie pflanzliche Öle zu bringen, während derart drakonische Zölle und/oder Steuern nötig, dass man Palmöl auch gleich verbieten könnte, ohne deswegen stärker als Regulierer wahrgenommen zu werden - mit dem Vorteil, dass man sich damit teure Bürokratie spart.
 Apropos Steuern: Die Preise für Kraftstoff steigen beispielsweise seit Jahren, mehr als die Hälfte davon machen Steuern aus. Der deutsche Michel schimpft darüber wie ein Rohrspatz, macht sich aber nicht davon unabhängig, sondern ... kauft SUVs.

Ich kann euch aber sagen, wann die Selbstregulierung des Marktes funktioniert: Sobald man nicht mehr durch Umweltzerstörung billige Anbaufläche gewinnen kann, wird die Produktion von Palmöl teurer und der Einkauf unattraktiv. Nur ist an diesem Punkt aus ökologischer Sicht der Drops bereits gelutscht und hat nur einen bitteren Nachgeschmack hinterlassen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Weil es in der Vergangenheit ja so viele Beispiele dafür gibt, dass es Erfolg hätte, notwendige Veränderungen der sogenannten Selbtsregulierung des Marktes zu überlassen.


Der Markt kann regulieren, wenn er nen kleinen Tritt bekommt


----------



## Adi1 (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Und dafür werden Lebensräume von Tieren zerstört. Oder sogar ganz ausgerottet.
> Die schlachten Orang-Utans mit Macheten ab.
> Die Verwendung von Palmöl müßte gesetzlich verboten werden.



Wenn man alles verbieten würde,
was der Umwelt schadet,
dann dürfte es uns gar nicht geben.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Markt kann regulieren, wenn er nen kleinen Tritt bekommt



Der Markt reguliert sich doch nicht selbst. 
Man muss regulieren und zwar mit Verboten, wenn es nicht anders geht.
Ich würde mit den SUVs anfangen. Die dürfen in keine Stadt mehr fahren und fertig.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Markt reguliert sich doch nicht selbst. .



Eben,
das kann gar nicht geschehen,
wenn Lobbyisten Freifahrtsscheine im Bundestag haben,


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn der Markt freie Hand hätte, dann wäre die Gier grenzenlos und es wäre schon alles kaputt.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Markt kann regulieren, wenn er nen kleinen Tritt bekommt



Beispiele?  

Ich bleibe dabei, mit einem kleinen Tritt ist es nicht getan. Der Markt reagiert, wenn es nicht um unmittelbar marktrelevante Sachrelevante geht, nur dann zeitnah, wenn man ihm mit Anlauf und beiden Füßen ins Kreuz springt und dabei schwere Stiefel mit Spikes trägt. 

Dem Markt kann es ohnehin egal sein, ob er bestimmte Produkte oder Rohstoffe auf Anregung oder gemäß Vorschrift innerhalb einer Frist entfernen bzw. ersetzen muss - entweder packt er das innerhalb der gesetzten Frist, oder er packt es nicht. Allerdings zeigt die Geschichte, dass Reformen, die man dem Markt überlässt, nur sehr spät bis gar nicht eintreten, während Verbote bemerkenswert pünktlich befolgt werden. Der echte Ökonom ist natürlich auf Effizienz bedacht, muss also paradoxerweise bestrebt sein, es nicht der trägen bis dysfunktionalen Selbstregulierung zu überlassen.

Und was die Verteufelung von Verboten angeht: Wenn diese von einem breiten gesellschaftlichen Konsens mitgetragen werden, ist das gar kein Problem.
Beispielsweise ist es schon seit Ewigkeiten in zivilisierten Gesellschaften auch Auftragsmord verboten, und niemand käme auf den Gedanken, dass durch den Markt regeln zu lassen - obwohl zu teure Auftragsmorde diese vielleicht auch irgendwann stark reduzieren würden.  



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn man alles verbieten würde, was der Umwelt schadet, dann dürfte es uns gar nicht geben.



Das ist nicht der Punkt.
WIR können auf uns nicht verzichten und hätten auch keinen Nutzen davon, uns zu verbieten. Bei - beispielsweise - Palmöl sieht das schon etwas anders aus.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn der Markt freie Hand hätte, dann wäre die Gier grenzenlos und es wäre schon alles kaputt.



Ist die denn nicht grenzenlos?

Wer macht denn hier den Reibach?


----------



## compisucher (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde mit den SUVs anfangen. Die dürfen in keine Stadt mehr fahren und fertig.



Sehe ich nicht so.
Denn es gibt eine Vielzahl von PKWs, die mind. so groß sind und auch noch mehr hinten herauspusten.

Das gezielte Verbot eines bestimmten PKW Typs wird letztlich nur die Gesellschaft wieder ein mal spalten = sinnfrei um weiter voranzukommen.

Nein, der weg muss sein, alle PKWs, die bestimmte Grenzwerte überschreiten, bekommen Stadtverbot. 

Und die Grenzwerte sind (wichtig: ohne jegliche Ausnahme) so gering, dass letztlich nur noch E-Autos rumdüsen, ganz einfach.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ist die denn nicht grenzenlos?
> 
> Wer macht denn hier den Reibach?


Ja dann wäre es aber noch sehr viel schlimmer.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Markt reguliert sich doch nicht selbst.
> Man muss regulieren und zwar mit Verboten, wenn es nicht anders geht.
> Ich würde mit den SUVs anfangen. Die dürfen in keine Stadt mehr fahren und fertig.


Quatsch
Leg Kriterien fest die SUVs so schlimm machen und besteuer diese Kriterien wenn sie erfüllt werden ganz heftig.
Klar, gibt es dann immer noch SUVs aber deutlich weniger.

Und ja das ist ein Markteingriff und dadurch wird der Markt den Rest übernehmen.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ja dann wäre es aber noch sehr viel schlimmer.



Ist es denn nicht schlimm genug?

Wer stellt denn unseren Wohlstandsmüll billig her?

Diese ganzen "CO2-Einsparziele"  werden doch letztendlich nur weiter weitergereicht,

mit "Klimazertifikaten",

wir kaufen die,

schicken zig Mrd. in andere Länder,

und alles geht so weiter wie bisher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RtZk schrieb:


> Genial, wenn es euch nichts ausmacht und es kein Geld ist, dann zahlt ihr beide mir die 70 Cent Differenz für meine 40.000km pro Jahr. Sehr spendabel, danke.



Ich zahl dir deine 1400 €, wenn du meine Rentenversicherungsbeiträge übernimmst. Deal?




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Also kein Benzin und kein Diesel? Was meinst Du, wo die 5% Bioanteil her kommen und was das alles sein kann?



Der Bioanteil in Benzin ist zu 100% Ethanol, garantiert frei von Palmöl. Das dickere Zeug braucht man für langkettigen Diesel.




RyzA schrieb:


> Und dafür werden Lebensräume von Tieren zerstört. Oder sogar ganz ausgerottet.
> Die schlachten Orang-Utans mit Macheten ab.
> Die Verwendung von Palmöl müßte gesetzlich verboten werden.



Verbieten musst die die Anbaumethoden, nicht die Frucht. Ölpalmen haben einen hohen Ertrag, sind langlebig, brauchen afaik wenig Pestizide, das Öl lässt sich sehr gut und leicht weiterverarbeiten - eine bessere Quelle für Pflanzenöl in ausreichend warmen Regionen ist schwer vorstellbar, Sonnenblumen und Raps wären um Größenordnungen schlechter. Das Problem ist die Ausweitung der Produktionsflächen, nicht was da gefplanzt wird.


----------



## Slezer (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

So lange irgendeiner bei irgendetwas Profit macht wird nichts verboten. Im Gegenteil


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verbieten musst die die Anbaumethoden, nicht die Frucht. Ölpalmen haben einen hohen Ertrag, sind langlebig, brauchen afaik wenig Pestizide, das Öl lässt sich sehr gut und leicht weiterverarbeiten - eine bessere Quelle für Pflanzenöl in ausreichend warmen Regionen ist schwer vorstellbar, Sonnenblumen und Raps wären um Größenordnungen schlechter. Das Problem ist die Ausweitung der Produktionsflächen, nicht was da gefplanzt wird.


Das Problem ist  ja das der Bedarf noch weiter steigt mit zunehmender Erdbevölkerung.
Wo hin will man da noch Anbauflächen ausweiten?
Es wurden schon ganze Lebensräume deswegen zerstört.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... *eine bessere Quelle für Pflanzenöl in ausreichend warmen Regionen* ist schwer vorstellbar, Sonnenblumen und Raps wären um Größenordnungen schlechter.



Genau das ist der Knackpunkt: Selbst absolut umweltbewusst angebautes und gewonnenes Palmöl kann ein Problem sein, wenn es bis zum Verbraucher um den halben Globus transportiert werden muss. Vor Ort ist es als Ressource nicht zu beanstanden, zumal der Bedarf vor Ort auch keinen Raubbau erfordert.

Raps und Sonnenblumen sind ja auch nicht per se schlechter. Sie sind ebenso robust und genügsam und wären mit den paar Stunden mehr Sonne in den Anbaugebieten der Ölpalme auch ebenso produktiv. Also auf jeden Fall produktiver, als würde man umgekehrt versuchen, Ölpalmen bei uns anzubauen.  

Perfekt wäre es natürlich, wenn die benötigten Pflanzenöle möglichst lokal aus jeweils heimischen Pflanzen gewonnen würden, die idealerweise auch noch anspruchslos sind. Aber genau das geschieht nicht. Wir kaufen billiges Palmöl ein, unsere lokalen Ölpflanzen werden auf Feldern zunehmend zu Exoten und beträchtliche Teile der Ernten enden als Tierfutter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn wir statt Palmöl Soja für die Tierfütterung importieren, würde sich aber auch nur ändern, welcher Regenwald abgefackelt wird.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn wir statt Palmöl Soja für die Tierfütterung importieren, würde sich aber auch nur ändern, welcher Regenwald abgefackelt wird.



Das ist sicher richtig, nur worauf beziehst du dich damit?


----------



## Sparanus (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist sicher richtig, nur worauf beziehst du dich damit?


Wunder dich nicht, er wirft oft Fakten ohne Kontext in den Raum.
Immerhin sind es Fakten...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Mal sehen, was daraus wird:


Europas „Green Deal“*
EU will bis 2050 Klimaneutralität erreichen*
09.12.2019
EU-Kommission will bis 2050 Klimaneutralitaet Europas erreichen

Denn die CO2 Emissionen steigen und steigen
Treibhausgas-Ausstoss aus fossilen Brennstoffen steigt weiter, wenn auch langsamer CO2-Emissionen erreichen neue Hoechstwerte - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


Emissionen der letzten 18 Jahre



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist sicher richtig, nur worauf beziehst du dich damit?



Darauf dass die verfütterten heimischen Ölfrüchte eben schon als Futter eingeplant sind. Vielleicht hast du Recht und wir könnten unseren Palmölimport reduzieren, wenn wir mehr heimisches Öl nutzen. Aber wenn dafür im Gegenzug mehr Soja importiert werden muss, tauscht man nur abgeholzten Regenwald in Südostasien gegen abgeholzten Regenwald in Südamerika.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Wunder dich nicht, er wirft oft Fakten ohne Kontext in den Raum.
> Immerhin sind es Fakten...



Ich bin zu faul, haarklein auszusortieren, was ein Fakt zu einem bestehenden Thema beiträgt, weil sich erfahrungsgemäß kaum jemand von denen, die es sich nicht ohnehin denken können, längere Texte durchliest. Wenn dir mal etwas vollkommen sinnlos vorkommt, kannst du aber gerne nachfragen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Man muss ja nicht ellenlange Texte raushauen, aber kurz zitieren wäre schon praktisch.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Klimaschutz-Index: Deutschland nur auf Rang 23 | tagesschau.de


----------



## Slezer (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

"nur"... 23 ist doch super


----------



## Mahoy (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Darauf dass die verfütterten heimischen Ölfrüchte eben schon als Futter eingeplant sind. Vielleicht hast du Recht und wir könnten unseren Palmölimport reduzieren, wenn wir mehr heimisches Öl nutzen. Aber wenn dafür im Gegenzug mehr Soja importiert werden muss, tauscht man nur abgeholzten Regenwald in Südostasien gegen abgeholzten Regenwald in Südamerika.



Zweifelsohne. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher, ob es tatsächlich nur ein Ressourcen- oder nicht doch stark überwiegend ein Strukturproblem ist.

Über allem dräut natürlich der Punkt, das wir überhaupt Tierfutter einführen müssen, weil wir viel zu viel Fleisch produzieren. Aber selbst wenn wir das erheblich reduzieren könnten, sind die Verwertungsprozesse nicht optimal - es wird viel zu viel unzweckmäßig verwendet.
Um bei unserem engen Beispiel zu bleiben: Was von heimischen Ölfrüchten nach der Ölgewinnung übrig bleibt, wäre als Tierfutter immer noch gut genug. Die Viecher profitieren überhaupt nicht vom hohen Ölgehalt, haben jedoch einen ungemein geschmeidigen Stuhl, den man ihnen durchaus gönnen könnte, wenn es nicht Verschwendung wäre. Und was weder als Lebensmittellieferant noch als Tierfutter taugt (oder schon einmal durchs Tier durch ist), ist als Biomasse für Gasanlagen und Kompost immer noch relevant. Auch menschliche Lebensmittelabfälle - ein bekanntlich riesiger Posten, selbst wenn man widersinnig als Abfall Deklariertes nicht explizit betrachtet - landen überwiegend im Müll, nicht in der Weiterverwertung. 



> Ich bin zu faul, haarklein auszusortieren, was ein Fakt zu einem bestehenden Thema beiträgt, weil sich erfahrungsgemäß kaum jemand von denen, die es sich nicht ohnehin denken können, längere Texte durchliest. Wenn dir mal etwas vollkommen sinnlos vorkommt, kannst du aber gerne nachfragen.



Nur für's Protokoll, da du es vermutlich ohnehin weißt: Ich teile Sparanus' Auslegung explizit nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur für's Protokoll, da du es vermutlich ohnehin weißt: Ich teile Sparanus' Auslegung explizit nicht.


Deswegen wusstest du ja auch worauf er sich bezieht.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Deswegen wusstest du ja auch worauf er sich bezieht.



Du meintest, würde oft Fakten ohne Kontext in den Raum werfen. Diese Ansicht teile ich nicht auf Basis einer einzigen Unklarheit.
Oder erhebst du oft Vorwürfe, weil du es dieses eine Mal getan hast?  

Seien wir doch lieber froh, dass in diesem Thread trotz teils erheblich abweichender Ansichten recht kultiviert diskutiert wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich suche gerade nach Deichbaufirmen, dass sollte der Aktienrenner werden.
Man muss ja irgendwie Klimagewinner werden.  
Gletscherschmelze - Groenland wird zum Gruenland


----------



## Sparanus (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Du meintest, würde oft Fakten ohne Kontext in den Raum werfen. Diese Ansicht teile ich nicht auf Basis einer einzigen Unklarheit.
> Oder erhebst du oft Vorwürfe, weil du es dieses eine Mal getan hast?
> 
> Seien wir doch lieber froh, dass in diesem Thread trotz teils erheblich abweichender Ansichten recht kultiviert diskutiert wird.


Ich müsste zurück blättern, aber das passiert durchaus öfter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Slezer schrieb:


> "nur"... 23 ist doch super



23ter von 75 ist noch wesentlich schlechter als 30ter von 177 bei der Breitbandversorgung. Wahrscheinlich pochen deswegen alle so auf Glasfaser und 5G: Kupfer funktioniert in Überschwemmungsgebieten schlecht und wenn man kein Dach mehr über dem Kopf hat, muss man UHD-Netflix auf dem Smartphone schauen können.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Um bei unserem engen Beispiel zu bleiben: Was von heimischen Ölfrüchten nach der Ölgewinnung übrig bleibt, wäre als Tierfutter immer noch gut genug. Die Viecher profitieren überhaupt nicht vom hohen Ölgehalt, haben jedoch einen ungemein geschmeidigen Stuhl, den man ihnen durchaus gönnen könnte, wenn es nicht Verschwendung wäre. Und was weder als Lebensmittellieferant noch als Tierfutter taugt (oder schon einmal durchs Tier durch ist), ist als Biomasse für Gasanlagen und Kompost immer noch relevant. Auch menschliche Lebensmittelabfälle - ein bekanntlich riesiger Posten, selbst wenn man widersinnig als Abfall Deklariertes nicht explizit betrachtet - landen überwiegend im Müll, nicht in der Weiterverwertung.



Ich weiß nicht, wie hoch die Quote bei der Gülleverwertung für Biogas ist. Da der Anteil an vergärbarem Material im Vergleich zu Flüssigkeitsgehalt nicht wahnsinnig hoch ist, gibt es aber attraktivere Energieträger. Presskuchen aus der Ölproduktion sind jedenfalls definitiv als hochwertiges Tierfutter anerkannt und dürften nahezu vollkommen genutzt werden.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Deswegen wusstest du ja auch worauf er sich bezieht.



Ich hab immerhin auf eine Aussage von ihm direkt unter seinem Post geschrieben, da hatte er Heimvorteil.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich suche gerade nach Deichbaufirmen, dass sollte der Aktienrenner werden.
> Man muss ja irgendwie Klimagewinner werden.
> Gletscherschmelze - Groenland wird zum Gruenland



Leider denken Börsianer nur bis zum Ende des Geldscheins in der Nase, aber nicht bis ins nächste geschweige denn übernächste Jahrzehnt. Könnte also eine sehr langfristige Investition werden und da Deichbauer keine Autobahnen in Bayern errichten, weiß man nie, wie die Geschäfte bis dahin laufen. In dem Fall kann ich denen das nicht mal wirklich übel nehmen: Das wir ohne Solarenergie und Windkraftanlagen zum Ende des Jahrhunderts richtig im Arsch sind, wusste man auch schon zu Jahrtausendwende. Trotzdem hättest du dein Vermögen da in den Sand gesetzt, wenn du in die global führenden deutschen Unternehmen aus diesen Zukunftsmärkten investiert hättest, da die Union (in enger Zusammenarbeit mit SPD und FDP) zwischendurch beide Industrien systematisch zugunsten der Stromgroßkonzerne und Kohleförderer zerrieben hat. Genauso schien Schienenverkehr attraktiv, aber zunehmende Gewinne hat man mit in Merkeldeutschland mit Fernstraßen, LKWs, PKWs und vor allem Bussen gemacht. Die Boombranche der nächsten 10-20 Jahre dürfte nach dieser Logik also nicht Deichbauer sein, sondern Hotelketten an errosionsgefährdeten, dringend unter strengen Naturschutz zu stellenden Nord- und Ostseeküsten. Schließlich hat die Bettenlobby schon unter Schwarz-Gelb ihre guten Beziehungen bewiesen und mit steigenden Temperaturen und Fremdenhass (für beides wird die Union schon sorgen) wird Urlaub in Deutschland immer attraktiver.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider denken Börsianer ....


Danke für mein Lachen im Gesicht. Du kannst noch zynischer als ich sein. 
Und ja, leider stimmt jedes Wort. Es ist so ein Drama ...


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich suche gerade nach Deichbaufirmen, dass sollte der Aktienrenner werden.
> Man muss ja irgendwie Klimagewinner werden.
> Gletscherschmelze - Groenland wird zum Gruenland



Ich investiere in Parkplätze.
Wenn die Holländer wegen Überschwemmung kommen, haben sie ihre Wohnungen ja hinten am Anhänger ihrer SUVs dran und brauchen Parkplätze.
Dann bin ich ein gemachter Mann und schwimme im Geld.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Slezer schrieb:


> "nur"... 23 ist doch super


Ich finde die Karte jetzt nicht. Die wurde im Fernsehen kurz eingeblendet.
Da konnte man Länder bei sehen, welche wirtschaftlich weit hinter Deutschland stehen und  deutlich besser abschnitten.
Aber vielleicht auch gerade deswegen... nein, ein so reiches Land wie Deutschland sollte eigentlich ganz weit vorne stehen in diesem Bereich.
Geld dafür ist genug da.


----------



## Slezer (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja, Geld ist wirklich (!) genug da aber halt nicht für den Klimawandel.


----------



## cryon1c (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde die Karte jetzt nicht. Die wurde im Fernsehen kurz eingeblendet.
> Da konnte man Länder bei sehen, welche wirtschaftlich weit hinter Deutschland stehen und  deutlich besser abschnitten.
> Aber vielleicht auch gerade deswegen... nein, ein so reiches Land wie Deutschland sollte eigentlich ganz weit vorne stehen in diesem Bereich.
> Geld dafür ist genug da.



Länder ohne schwere Industrie und mit weniger Wohlstand zwingen die Leute zum sparsamen leben. Und sparsames leben verursacht halt weniger Abfall, weniger CO2 und so weiter. 
Mit steigendem Wohlstand will jeder n Stück vom Kuchen - er kann es sich ja jetzt leisten. Also dicke Karre her, 1-2x im Jahr in den Urlaub fliegen (nix mehr mit Bus zur nächsten Küste reisen!), man lebt allgemein verschwenderischer. Daran ist ja auch nichts verkehrt, nur sollte man sich bewusst sein was es für Folgen hat und entsprechend was tun. Nicht unbedingt verzichten - aber wer öfters fliegt, kann auch mal ein Stückchen Wald durchfinanzieren. Wer unbedingt mit dem Auto überall rumgurken will - kann sich z.B. bewusst für eine vegane/vegetarische Lebensweise entscheiden oder für ein E-Auto usw. Auch beim täglichen Einkauf usw.
Ich hab mich z.B. dafür entschlossen Autofrei zu leben. Wenn es mal richtig brennt, so n Mietwagen ist immer eine Option (Schrank passt halt nicht in die Straßenbahn), aber sonst braucht man das Auto nicht.
Jeder kann hier was beitragen.

Es geht auch nicht immer um das Geld, wir haben da wahrlich genug davon hier.
Es geht um die Faulheit, Bequemlichkeit und allgemein um das A-Loch sein und alles ignorieren was dem Klima gut tun kann. Obwohl man genug Geld dafür hat.


----------



## Slezer (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich esse auch nur noch 3x die Woche fleisch und fahre 80% mit dem Roller zur Arbeit.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich hab mich z.B. dafür entschlossen Autofrei zu leben. Wenn es mal richtig brennt, so n Mietwagen ist immer eine Option (Schrank passt halt nicht in die Straßenbahn), aber sonst braucht man das Auto nicht.
> Jeder kann hier was beitragen.


Wenn man in der Stadt wohnt ist das wohl wesentlich leichter.
Aber Menschen in ländlichen Gegenden sind aufs Auto angewiesen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja, aber auch die brauchen nur einen Wagen der so groß wie nötig ist und nicht so groß wie möglich.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber auch die brauchen nur einen Wagen der so groß wie nötig ist und nicht so groß wie möglich.


Da kommen mir immer die frisch gebackenen Eltern in den Sinn.
Davor: Mercedes A-Klasse
Danach: Mercedes V-Klasse.


----------



## cryon1c (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man in der Stadt wohnt ist das wohl wesentlich leichter.
> Aber Menschen in ländlichen Gegenden sind aufs Auto angewiesen.



Da kann man auch Autofrei leben. Ist halt etwas mehr Organisation nötig, aber machbar ist es überall. Gerade als gesunder Mensch ist es möglich, wenn man spezielle Bedürfnisse hat (eingeschränkte Mobilität) - ists natürlich schwer.
Dann gibt es immer noch eine Option einen Hybrid oder ein reines E-Auto zu fahren, wobei diese auch bis zu 500km Reichweite haben mittlerweile - man muss nur etwas mehr ausgeben, hat dafür dann weniger laufende Kosten und aufm Land ist laden keine Frage - Ladesäule installieren und ab damit. 

Es gibt immer einen Weg, man muss nur wollen. Viele wollen nicht, das ist das eigentliche Problem.
E-Autos werden hier immer noch belächelt oder gar ausgelacht, obwohl in der Stadt viele E_Autos rumfahren (auch dank Clevershuttle kann hier jeder ein E-Auto von Innen ansehen und das jederzeit zum Taxipreis praktisch).


----------



## Adi1 (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Länder ohne schwere Industrie und mit weniger Wohlstand zwingen die Leute zum sparsamen leben. Und sparsames leben verursacht halt weniger Abfall, weniger CO2 und so weiter.



Ja klar, die verzichten aber nicht  freiwillig darauf.


----------



## cryon1c (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja klar, die verzichten aber nicht  freiwillig darauf.



Na was nicht da ist, kann man auch nicht nutzen usw. 

Man merkt das massiv in China, mit steigendem Wohlstand holen die sich immer mehr Autos usw. Und das in einem Land was schon dafür bekannt ist das da Smog rumhängt und andere Probleme wesentlich brutaler reinhauen als bei uns.

Das wird noch interessant zu sehen wie neue Industriegiganten in Asien an das Thema Klimawandel rantrauen werden.  Ist auf jeden Fall nötig, aber die sehen das Thema etwas anders als wir


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Man merkt das massiv in China, mit steigendem Wohlstand holen die sich immer mehr Autos usw. r


In China stagniert seit Jahren der CO2 Ausstoß, trotz steigender Wirtschaftskraft. In China werden neue Autos elektrisch sein, die EE hat rasente Zuwachsraten und der Prokopf Verbrauch der Chinesen liegt trotz massivem Export von energieaufwendig hergestellten Waren klnapp unter dem Durchschnitt der EU und er ist, wie gesagt stagnierend bis sinkend. "Der Deutsche" verbraucht fast das Doppelte.

"Der Inder" ist noch erheblich sparsamer, aber ja, auch da wird ere Verbrauch steigen., Umso mehr liegt es an uns, vorzuleben und Alternaitven zu zeigen. Ansonsten wird der beschleunigte Klimawandel immer früher mit sienen katastrophalen Folgen wie Missernten, Epidemien und Massenfluchten in Erscheinung treten.


----------



## cryon1c (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In China stagniert seit Jahren der CO2 Ausstoß, trotz steigender Wirtschaftskraft. In China werden neue Autos elektrisch sein, die EE hat rasente Zuwachsraten und der Prokopf Verbrauch der Chinesen liegt trotz massivem Export von energieaufwendig hergestellten Waren klnapp unter dem Durchschnitt der EU und er ist, wie gesagt stagnierend bis sinkend. "Der Deutsche" verbraucht fast das Doppelte.
> 
> "Der Inder" ist noch erheblich sparsamer, aber ja, auch da wird ere Verbrauch steigen., Umso mehr liegt es an uns, vorzuleben und Alternaitven zu zeigen. Ansonsten wird der beschleunigte Klimawandel immer früher mit sienen katastrophalen Folgen wie Missernten, Epidemien und Massenfluchten in Erscheinung treten.



Ja ich weiß wie es in China aussieht, aber die sind noch nicht durch. Klar verbrauchen wir mehr, wir waren hier aber schon immer ein dickes Industrieland und die Leute haben sich an den hohen Lebensstandard gewöhnt. In China sind sie noch nicht so weit. Das wird noch dauern. 

Wir müssen unseren CO2-Abdruck senken, ich hab aber keinen Plan wie wir das anstellen sollen wenn die Leute hier keinen Bock drauf haben aktuell.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir müssen unseren CO2-Abdruck senken, ich hab aber keinen Plan wie wir das anstellen sollen wenn die Leute hier keinen Bock drauf haben aktuell.


Das kommt ganz automatisch. Dafür gibt es natürliche Regelmechanismen. 
Eine ordentliche Vogelgrippe, Malaria, was auch immer. 
Wird schon, wir wollen es ja nicht anders.
frustrierter Zynismus Ende

Selbst, wenn wir hier so richtig weiter machen und eine zweite Venus erzeugen, wird es das Leben schaffen:
Doch Leben auf der Venus? | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## cryon1c (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz automatisch. Dafür gibt es natürliche Regelmechanismen.
> Eine ordentliche Vogelgrippe, Malaria, was auch immer.
> Wird schon, wir wollen es ja nicht anders.
> frustrierter Zynismus Ende
> ...




Also ich würde das gerne ohne eine Epidemie oder Meteoriteinschlag haben.
Wir sind doch keine Dinosaurier das man uns erst auslöschen muss damit der Planet nicht krachen geht


----------



## Adi1 (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das wird noch interessant zu sehen wie neue Industriegiganten in Asien an das Thema Klimawandel rantrauen werden.  Ist auf jeden Fall nötig, aber die sehen das Thema etwas anders als wir



Ich sehe da eher schwarz, maximal

2,0 Grad Klimaerwärmung wird nie und nimmer zu packen sein,

dafür ist schon zuviel Zeit vergangen.


----------



## cryon1c (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da eher schwarz, maximal
> 
> 2,0 Grad Klimaerwärmung wird nie und nimmer zu packen sein,
> 
> dafür ist schon zuviel Zeit vergangen.



Ach ich seh das nicht so pessimistisch.
Die Menschheit kann sehr viel in sehr kurzer Zeit erreichen.
Es müssen einfach Anreize dafür geschaffen werden. Wenn da fette Gewinne winken, geht alles. 

Es gibt sehr viele Lösungen, auch CO2 einfangen und erstmal verbuddeln wäre machbar (kostet halt viel Geld, keiner will das machen). Die Lagerung ist auch ungefährlich, man sollte nur dafür sorgen das es da bleibt wo es sein sollte.

Aber so lange wir hier fröhlich weiter Dinosaurier verbrennen, wird sich wohl nichts ändern.

Bis zu 6000€ Prämie für ein E-Auto scheint auch nicht besonders zu helfen


----------



## Adi1 (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ach ich seh das nicht so pessimistisch.
> Die Menschheit kann sehr viel in sehr kurzer Zeit erreichen.
> Es müssen einfach Anreize dafür geschaffen werden. Wenn da fette Gewinne winken, geht alles.



Nö, dieses mal ist es ein globales Problem,
da wird auch die sogannte "der Markt wird das schon richten Philosophie"
nicht mehr greifen.


----------



## cryon1c (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, dieses mal ist es ein globales Problem,
> da wird auch die sogannte "der Markt wird das schon richten Philosophie"
> nicht mehr greifen.



Na globale Probleme wie Weltkriege gab es ja schon vorher, wie gesagt, die Menschheit kann das lösen wenn sie will.
Der Markt ist ja nicht dumm, der Markt will ja auch in 20-30 Jahren noch Geld verdienen. Das wird sich also schon richten.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Passiert ja schon, seht euch mal die Kohleindustrie in den USA an. Sieht trotz Trump nicht nach goldenen Zeiten aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Länder ohne schwere Industrie und mit weniger Wohlstand zwingen die Leute zum sparsamen leben. Und sparsames leben verursacht halt weniger Abfall, weniger CO2 und so weiter.



Das Ranking bewertet nicht so sehr das absolute Niveau, sondern vor allem die Entwicklung und die Zielsetzungen. Mit "wir sind halt reich und verwöhnt" kann Deutschland sich also nicht einmal methodisch rausreden. (Und moralisch sowieso nicht)



> Mit steigendem Wohlstand will jeder n Stück vom Kuchen - er kann es sich ja jetzt leisten. Also dicke Karre her, 1-2x im Jahr in den Urlaub fliegen (nix mehr mit Bus zur nächsten Küste reisen!), man lebt allgemein verschwenderischer. Daran ist ja auch nichts verkehrt, nur sollte man sich bewusst sein was es für Folgen hat und entsprechend was tun. Nicht unbedingt verzichten - aber wer öfters fliegt, kann auch mal ein Stückchen Wald durchfinanzieren. Wer unbedingt mit dem Auto überall rumgurken will - kann sich z.B. bewusst für eine vegane/vegetarische Lebensweise entscheiden oder für ein E-Auto usw. Auch beim täglichen Einkauf usw.



Man muss verdammt viel Wald zusätzlich finanzieren und durch Vegetarismus kannst du auch nicht soweit fahren, wie es deutsche Autobesitzer im Durchschnitt macht.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In China stagniert seit Jahren der CO2 Ausstoß, trotz steigender Wirtschaftskraft. In China werden neue Autos elektrisch sein, die EE hat rasente Zuwachsraten und der Prokopf Verbrauch der Chinesen liegt trotz massivem Export von energieaufwendig hergestellten Waren klnapp unter dem Durchschnitt der EU und er ist, wie gesagt stagnierend bis sinkend. "Der Deutsche" verbraucht fast das Doppelte.



WTF???
China hat seine Emissionen seit der Jahrtausenwende verdreieinhalbfacht, allein in den letzten drei Jahren waren fast 10 Prozent, 2018 das Jahr mit dem stärksten Zuwachs dieses Jahrzehnts. Der ökologische Fußabdruck eines Chinesen beträgt heute über 75% des eines Deutschen, 1990 waren es noch weniger als 20%. Das Doppelte? Verdammt lang her.

(Verwechselst du vielleicht was mit dem Überschuss/Übernutzung der Ressourcen? Overshoot-Day für China ist noch deutlich weiter hinten, das stimmt, dank des riesigen Hinterlandes. In dieser Rubrik liegt China ungefähr auf Höhe der USA...)


----------



## cryon1c (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man muss verdammt viel Wald zusätzlich finanzieren und durch Vegetarismus kannst du auch nicht soweit fahren, wie es deutsche Autobesitzer im Durchschnitt macht.



Jeder trägt dazu bei das es uns auf dem Planeten besser oder schlechter geht. Und da muss man sich nicht immer messen, sondern einfach vernünftig leben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> WTF???)


In den "letzten Jahren" ist nicht "seit 2000" .... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ungueltiger Titel – Wikipedia
2015  2016  2018
10200	10200	11256

https://www.ft.com/__origami/servic...le-down&quality=highest&source=next&width=700


Ein minimaler Rückgang 15 und 16 bringt einen nicht auf die Hälfte europäische Emissionen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wir kommen da wieder zur Gretchenfrage (Namensähnlichkeit zu real existierenden Personen in diesem Fall unbeabsichtigt) der Klimapolitik: "Nun sag, wie hältst du es mit der Klimabilanz von Staaten, die noch wahnsinnig viel Entwicklung nachzuholen haben, bis sie ein mit uns vergleichbares, durchschnittliches Wohlstandsniveau erreicht haben und wo ist der Verweis auf steigende Emissionsmengen bei Schwellenländer nicht letztlich vor allem Standortpolitik? ".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein minimaler Rückgang 15 und 16 bringt einen nicht auf die Hälfte europäische Emissionen.


Ich will darauf hinaus, dass Chinas Führung das Problem erkannt hat und reagiert. Das wird hier im Westen völlig übersehen. Der CO2 Ausstöß stagniert auf einem Niveau unterhalb unseres Verbrauches und es wird weiter stagnieren bis sinken. Der Ausbau der EE in China ist erheblich, Elektrofahrzeuge werden einfach in den Markt gedrückt und der "freie Westen" diskutiert weiter, ob den  nun oder nicht, und wenn jka, warum, und überhaupt, die Kosten ....


----------



## cryon1c (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich will darauf hinaus, dass Chinas Führung das Problem erkannt hat und reagiert. Das wird hier im Westen völlig übersehen. Der CO2 Ausstöß stagniert auf einem Niveau unterhalb unseres Verbrauches und es wird weiter stagnieren bis sinken. Der Ausbau der EE in China ist erheblich, Elektrofahrzeuge werden einfach in den Markt gedrückt und der "freie Westen" diskutiert weiter, ob den  nun oder nicht, und wenn jka, warum, und überhaupt, die Kosten ....



Je nach dem wie man das betrachtet. Pro Kopf hat China einen recht guten CO2-Wert. Insgesamt aber sind die Werte problematisch und weit höher als das was die EU so produziert.
China hat hier den Vorteil das sie in vielen Bereichen gerade erst "starten" - viele Leute aus dem ländlichen Raum kommen in die Metropolen und holen sich das erste Auto überhaupt in der Familie (E-Auto halt), da gibt es keine Vorurteile und keinen massiven Drang nach einem Verbrenner wie hier. Allgemein sind die Chinesen recht genügsam und gönnen sich zwar Luxus (wenn sie reich werden), aber drehen noch nicht so am Rad wie die Saudis z.B. mit ihren PS-starken Spielzeugen. 
Es gibt auch massive Unterschiede in der Kultur, nicht nur in der Politik, daher kann man das Thema in China ganz anders behandeln. Da wollen die Leute das auch.

Vor allem weil sie Smog kennen, sie wissen wie schlimm es in Metropolen sein kann, bei denen "brennt" es also und das schon länger. 

Um die mache ich mir auch keine wirklichen Sorgen. Das China viele Länder sehr schnell überholen kann, haben sie mehrfach bewiesen 

USA ist da wesentlich schlimmer. Auch wenn sie auf E-Autos setzen, mit der aktuellen Regierung sind viele Pläne gestorben, sie sind aus dem Abkommen ausgetreten und die Leute wollen zwar, aber die Politik rudert weg vom Klimaschutz - macht es also nicht einfacher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> . Pro Kopf hat China einen recht guten CO2-Wert. Insgesamt aber sind die Werte problematisch und weit höher als das was die EU so produziert.


Das heißt, ich muss nur nach Luxembourg ziehen, bin dann eine von  600.000 
und habe statistisch dann gar keinen Einfluss mehr? Und dann darf ich nach
Herzenslust verschwenden? Man müsste also China nur in 10 kleine Gebiete 
einteilen und die Umweltverschmutzung wäre nicht mehr relevant? Toll!

 Es ist so absurd nach Länderemissionen zu schauen, relevant ist immer, was 
der einzelne Bewohner macht. Und jeder muss sein Verhalten hinterfragen,
 wissen wo Verschwendung ist und Rohstoffe sorgsam einsetzen. 

Genau das bringt dann übrigens wieder Wirtschaftswachstum, weil sparen 
bedeutet, mehr zu haben. Mehr z.B. für Dienstleistungen. Muss ich also unbe-
dingt in den Urlaub fliegen, oder sollte ich nicht lieber jede Woche in die 
Sauna gehen und mich massieren lassen, und als Kompensation dann nur 
einen Fahrradurlaub machen? 

Damit haben alle gewonnen, die Umwelt, meine Gesundheit und mehr 
Arbeit gibt es auch. Tolle neue ökologische Welt. Jetzt muss man nur
beginnen, den Menschen Ängste zu nehmen und Alternativen zu zeigen.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na du musst noch bedenken wie groß die Länder sind.

Es ist ja nicht nur das globale Klima, es gibt auch regionale Auswirkungen.

Ich zeig dir mal was:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sHs5lcEs4LA:86

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist die russische Stadt Karabash (Карабаш). Bergbau und Kupferverarbeitung. Das ist ein sehr sehr kleiner, abgelegener Ort, der zwar nicht ganz am A.... der Welt liegt, aber doch weit weg, weit genug damit das was sie da veranstalten nicht bis in die Metropolen zieht. 

Russen kümmern sich z.B. gar nicht um Klima. Die haben andere Probleme, gerade außerhalb der Metropolen. Da gibt es mehrere solcher Orte, das ist nicht die einzige Stadt die rund um die Metallverarbeitung basiert und nur davon lebt. Norilsk ist eine weitere Stadt, Betrieb da heißt NorNickel (Норникель) und der Name sagt schon worum es da geht. 
So was MUSS man regional angehen.
Leider ist Russland so groß das selbst solch grober Unfug wo die ganze Gegend einer Mondlandschaft gleicht - das zieht nicht bis zu der restlichen Bevölkerung weil da einfach tausende Kilometer dazwischen sind. Deswegen juckt es die nicht. Noch nicht.

Man sollte also nicht nur auf die allgemeinen Zahlen achten, was da z.B. pro Kopf an CO2 produziert wird. Solche Problemzonen wie die im Video haben wesentlich größere Auswirkungen, bleiben aber oft unentdeckt von der Allgemeinheit (oder ignoriert selbst wenn darüber berichtet wird). Und genau deswegen lohnt es sich, genau nachzusehen was das Land macht, erstmal insgesamt und dann im Detail, wo der Dreck nun mal herkommt und was sie da nun genau veranstalten.

Irgendwo gab es ein Video davon mit englischen Subs, aber das finde ich gerade nicht auf Anhieb. 
Ist aber ein gutes Argument wenn man über das Klima und von Menschen gemachte Umweltprobleme redet - weil man hier wirklich sehen kann wie extrem die Auswirkungen sind und was uns hier und da erwartet wenn wir nicht vernünftig damit umgehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Russen kümmern sich z.B. gar nicht um Klima.


Es gibt vereinzelte Lichtblicke, aber ja, die russische Verschmutzung ist erheblich, in allen Bereichen.
Klimawandel: Permafrostboden taut frueher als erwartet - Wissen - SZ.de

Ganz toller Film, kann ich nur empfehlen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9vP7DiQSPbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt vereinzelte Lichtblicke, aber ja, die russische Verschmutzung ist erheblich, in allen Bereichen.



Ein weiteres typisches Beispiel:

Atommuellproblematik der russischen Marine – Wikipedia oder

Kerntechnische Anlage Majak – Wikipedia

So sind nun mal unsere russischen Freunde.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein weiteres typisches Beispiel:
> Atommuellproblematik der russischen Marine – Wikipedia oder
> Kerntechnische Anlage Majak – Wikipedia
> So sind nun mal unsere russischen Freunde.



Und wenn sie nicht so wären, wüssten wir gar nicht, wohin wir irgendwann die radioaktiven Abfälle unserer - wie die Befürworter ja gerne betonen - total sauberen und sicheren Kernenergie exportieren sollten.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das habe ich doch gar nicht behauptet.

Freilich ist der Dreck ein riesengroßes Problem,

die Frage ist nur,

wie gehe ich damit um?

Verseuche ich die Umwelt, und belastetdie Bevölkerung mit Strahlung,

oder ich sorge dafür,

Milliarden an Kohle in die Hand zu nehmen, um wenigstens einen "gewissen" Schutz

vor dieser Strahlung zu gewährleisten.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Oder man steigt komplett aus dem Atomstrom aus und muss weder die Umwelt noch die Einwohner gefährden und irre Geldsummen für Endlagerung ausgeben fällt auch aus. 

Russland hat genug Platz und alles andere um den Energiebedarf rein über regenerative Energiequellen zu decken und dann bleibt immer noch was übrig was man den Nachbarn verkaufen kann. 

Aber hier kommt wieder die Sache mit dem wollen - will halt keiner. Und die Bevölkerung tut nichts, sie vegetiert vor sich hin usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich will darauf hinaus, dass Chinas Führung das Problem erkannt hat und reagiert. Das wird hier im Westen völlig übersehen. Der CO2 Ausstöß stagniert auf einem Niveau unterhalb unseres Verbrauches und es wird weiter stagnieren bis sinken. Der Ausbau der EE in China ist erheblich, Elektrofahrzeuge werden einfach in den Markt gedrückt und der "freie Westen" diskutiert weiter, ob den  nun oder nicht, und wenn jka, warum, und überhaupt, die Kosten ....



Und ich will darauf hinaus, dass die chinesische Führung zwar das Problem erkannt hat und sicherlich zu den Top5 der Welt gehört, was Gegenmaßnahmen angeht, dass der Ausstoß aber trotzdem NICHT stagniert, sondern nach einer kurzen (auch wirtschaftlich begünstigten) Pause gerade wieder anfängt stärker zu steigen und das ausgehend von einem Niveau, dass auch im Vergleich zu Europa zwar "etwas besser" aber alles andere als gut ist. Selbst die USA haben in den letzten 20 Jahren schon Perioden stärkerer und länger anhaltender Emissionseinsparung gehabt, als zuletzt China und das bessere Viertel der EU-Einwohner dürfte schon heute verträglicher leben als der chinesiche Durchschnitt.
Nein, China wäre vielleicht für Merkel & Co noch ein kleines Vorbild, aber absolut sind sie weit von "gut" entfernt und die Führung schafft es aktuell nicht einmal, die Folgen des Wohlstandhungers der Bevölkerung zu kompensieren. Und die sind dabei, extrem zu werden. Ein sehr großer Teil Chinas steht kurz vor der Schwelle im Lebensstandard, ab der individuelle landesweite Mobilität, Fernreisen, volle Kontrolle der Raumklimas und Konsum von vor- statt selbst gefertigter Produkte sowie reichlich Unterhaltung zum persönlichen Standard hinzukommen. Dieser Sprung geht in der Regel mit einer Verdoppelung bis Vervierfachung des ökologischen Fußabdrucks einher und auch wenn man das jedem einzelnen Chinesen von unserer Warte aus nur bedingt übel nehmen kann, ist es bei bis zu 500 Millionen Menschen in den nächsten 1-2 Jahrzehnten ein gigantisches Klimaproblem. Ein Problem, dass die chinesische Regierung trotz diktatorischer Maßnahmen noch lange nicht im Griff hat.

Einziger Lichtblick: In diesem Zuge wird der westliche Wegwerfkonsum deutlich teurer werden.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau das bringt dann übrigens wieder Wirtschaftswachstum, weil sparen
> bedeutet, mehr zu haben. Mehr z.B. für Dienstleistungen. Muss ich also unbe-
> dingt in den Urlaub fliegen, oder sollte ich nicht lieber jede Woche in die
> Sauna gehen und mich massieren lassen, und als Kompensation dann nur
> einen Fahrradurlaub machen?



Erstmal klären, womit die Sauna geheizt wird!





cryon1c schrieb:


> Russen kümmern sich z.B. gar nicht um Klima. Die haben andere Probleme,



Z.B. wegen Klimawandel vertrocknende Anbaugebiete, wegen Klimawandel brennende Waldgebiete, wegen Klimawandel weich werdender Permafrost und vom Klimawandel begünstigte Überschwemmungen? 

Russland hat zwar AUCH andere Probleme (z.B. die Politik. Nicht, dass die Russen sich um dieses Problem kümmern würden) und gehört rein geografisch zu den wenigen Nettoprofiteuren des Klimawandels, aber bereits heute sind die negativen Auswirkungen deutlich zu spüren und ungeachtet aller unrussischer Schwächlichkeit ala "auf die Natur achten" und "an andere denken" auch ein großes wirtschaftliches Problem.
Analyse: Klimawandel und Wirtschaftswachstum in Russland | bpb

Bislang will es nur niemand wahrhaben bzw. die, die es kapiert haben, werden dann als "ausländische Agenten" gebranntmarkt.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Z.B. wegen Klimawandel vertrocknende Anbaugebiete, wegen Klimawandel brennende Waldgebiete, wegen Klimawandel weich werdender Permafrost und vom Klimawandel begünstigte Überschwemmungen?
> 
> Russland hat zwar AUCH andere Probleme (z.B. die Politik. Nicht, dass die Russen sich um dieses Problem kümmern würden) und gehört rein geografisch zu den wenigen Nettoprofiteuren des Klimawandels, aber bereits heute sind die negativen Auswirkungen deutlich zu spüren und ungeachtet aller unrussischer Schwächlichkeit ala "auf die Natur achten" und "an andere denken" auch ein großes wirtschaftliches Problem.
> Analyse: Klimawandel und Wirtschaftswachstum in Russland | bpb
> ...



Wenn die Leute gerade mal genug zu essen haben, ist denen Klima egal.
Wenn sie sich nur einen gebrauchten Lada mit mehr Rost als Karosse kaufen können, ist denen Klima auch schnurz egal.
Die Bauern können sich dort keine umweltfreundliche und effektive Technik leisten. Deswegen braucht deren Traktor 10x mehr Sprit für dieselbe Fläche wie bei uns. 
Dazu haben sie massive politische Probleme in allen Bereichen - Finanzen (Kredite sind da irre teuer), Kultur, Bildung (gibt nur wenige Unis die halbwegs gut sind, der Rest ist grottenschlecht. Autoindustrie ist gut 20 Jahre hinter dem Rest, egal ob man sie mit USA, EU oder Japan vergleicht.  Die haben keine Technologien die umweltfreundlich sind, diese müssen sie teuer einkaufen und mit dem aktuellen politischen Kurs wollen sie so wenig wie möglich einkaufen. 

Die werden nichts für die Umwelt tun. Klar, bei denen brennt es auch, wortwörtlich sogar. Aber das Land ist so riesig das es trotzdem nicht bis zu Moskau durchdringt, deswegen pfeifen die drauf. 
Wir können denen aber auch nicht sagen - dududu, so nicht, mach das mal so und so. 
Deswegen müssen wir bei uns anfangen und die kümmern sich selbst um ihr Zeug.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich werde niemandem sagen, was er machen soll. Erst recht nicht etwas, das ich selbst nicht bereit bin zu tun. Ich sag nur was jemand nicht machen sollte, wenn er in irgendeiner Weise von mir geschätzt werden will, z.B. in Form von Handelsbeziehungen. Nicht-Lada-fahren ist da kein Thema (Der Klassiker verbraucht auch nicht mehr als die deutsche Mittelklasse), aber erstaunlich viele Russen können sich mittlerweile ziemlich dicke Karren leisten und wenn der Staat der Meinung ist, der Aufbau einer lukrativen nationalen Autoindustrie ist wichtiger, als regenerative Energien, dann deklariert er sich eben selbst als Teil des Problems, nicht als Teil der Lösung. Und die Umwelt dieses Planeten ist nicht "deren Zeug", das ist "unser Zeug". Wer 1/9 der Erdoberfläche für sich beansprucht, trägt eben auch 1/9 der Verantwortung. Und bekanntermaßen hat sich Russland in den vergangenen Jahren auch noch ein paar Teile zusätzlich mit Gewalt angeeignet, also sollen sie nicht behaupten, sie wären mit diesem Anteil überfordert. Ich mag denen nichts vorschreiben können, aber es gibt keinerlei Anlass, sie von ihrer Verantwortung zu entbinden.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich werde niemandem sagen, was er machen soll. Erst recht nicht etwas, das ich selbst nicht bereit bin zu tun. Ich sag nur was jemand nicht machen sollte, wenn er in irgendeiner Weise von mir geschätzt werden will, z.B. in Form von Handelsbeziehungen. Nicht-Lada-fahren ist da kein Thema (Der Klassiker verbraucht auch nicht mehr als die deutsche Mittelklasse), aber erstaunlich viele Russen können sich mittlerweile ziemlich dicke Karren leisten und wenn der Staat der Meinung ist, der Aufbau einer lukrativen nationalen Autoindustrie ist wichtiger, als regenerative Energien, dann deklariert er sich eben selbst als Teil des Problems, nicht als Teil der Lösung. Und die Umwelt dieses Planeten ist nicht "deren Zeug", das ist "unser Zeug". Wer 1/9 der Erdoberfläche für sich beansprucht, trägt eben auch 1/9 der Verantwortung. Und bekanntermaßen hat sich Russland in den vergangenen Jahren auch noch ein paar Teile zusätzlich mit Gewalt angeeignet, also sollen sie nicht behaupten, sie wären mit diesem Anteil überfordert. Ich mag denen nichts vorschreiben können, aber es gibt keinerlei Anlass, sie von ihrer Verantwortung zu entbinden.



Unser Zeug ist die Region hier in der wir leben und eventuell noch die Ecken wo unsere Waren herkommen usw. (damit wir bewusst entscheiden können was wir kaufen).
Das Zeug da drüben ist deren Baustelle, die müssen zusehen wie die damit klarkommen.

Und ich kann dir sagen - Russland hat massive Probleme. Die dicken Autos siehste in den dicken Städten wo es auch wohlhabende Leute gibt. Weiter in die "Pampa" - da sieht es richtig düster aus. 
Die haben Dörfer wo weder Strom noch Internet verlegt ist, das ist richtige Pampa dort. Ist auch normal bei so einer Fläche. Da kümmert sich niemand um das Klima. 
Russland hat auch nicht diese naturverbundene Kultur aus alten Zeiten wie die Indianer in den USA oder andere Ureinwohner in anderen Ländern, das kommt noch dazu. 

Da wird noch SEHR sehr lange nichts passieren was Klima angeht. Das beste worauf wir hoffen können - die Leute selbst fangen damit an, von sich aus, ohne Politik. Und das ist unwahrscheinlich. 
Die tragen da immer noch gerne Pelze, fahren protzige Autos und pfeifen auf die Umwelt, auf den Tierschutz und viele andere Sachen. Das zieht sich von oben bis in die untersten Schichten.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Russland hat auch nicht diese naturverbundene Kultur aus alten Zeiten wie die Indianer in den USA oder andere Ureinwohner in anderen Ländern, das kommt noch dazu.


Doch diese hier z.B.: Yupik – Wikipedia

Und eigentlich sind alle Ureinwohner Amerikas früher über die Beringstraße aus Asien gekommen, vermutet man.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Doch diese hier z.B.: Yupik – Wikipedia
> 
> Und eigentlich sind alle Ureinwohner Amerikas früher über die Beringstraße aus Asien gekommen, vermutet man.



Naja die sibirischen Völker mal ausgenommen, da gibt es noch n paar mehr. Aber davon sind kaum noch welche übrig und sie hatten NIE einen Einfluss auf die russische Kultur an sich. Nicht wie die Indianer bei den Amerikanern (von denen hatten sie ja genug dort, sie sind leider Krieg und Feuerwasser zum Opfer gefallen) und auch nicht wie in vielen anderen Teilen der Welt wo die alte Geschichte bis heute einen Einfluss hat - egal ob es um Australien geht, um Japan und ihre Geschichte oder Azteken in Mexiko, 

Deswegen zählen die in Russland nicht - für die Russen sind diese Leute einfach da, sie wissen aber meist nicht viel darüber und haben keinerlei Kontakt zu denen. Das ist halt etwas "tief im Norden, arschkalt da, uninteressant". 

Ich hab ne Weile in Russland gelebt, ich weiß wie sie drauf sind und das denen Klima da vorbeigeht wo die Sonne nie scheint. Speziell den Leuten in Moskau. Das ist eine brutale, gemeine Stadt wo jeder für sich selbst einen Platz unter der Sonne sucht. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## BojackHorseman (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Alles was man über unsere Gesellschaft zum Thema Klimaschutz wissen muss ist, dass „Greta muss bei der Deutschen Bahn im Gang sitzen“ ein schärferes Echo erzielt, als dass Politiker die Zukunft der Menschheit in einem stabilen Klima mit einem lächerlichen Klimapaket wissenden Verstandes und sehenden Auges entgegen der dringenden Warnung aller Experten wegwerfen.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Russen können übrigens sehr naturverbunden sein, wenn man sie lässt bzw. wenn sie die Möglichkeit dazu haben. Die Datscha steht weder in der Betonwüste noch im industriellen Ödland.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Russen können übrigens sehr naturverbunden sein, wenn man sie lässt bzw. wenn sie die Möglichkeit dazu haben. Die Datscha steht weder in der Betonwüste noch im industriellen Ödland.



Naturverbunden ist das eine, umweltfreundlich das andere. Die Datscha wird mit dem dicken Auto erreicht, die grillen da wie bekloppt und heizen mit Holz/Kohle. Die kümmern sich halt nicht um die Auswirkungen. Gar nicht. Das ist das Hauptproblem.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Auch in Deutschland werden die Lauben in aller Regel mit Holz-/Kohleöfen oder sogar elektrisch geheizt und davor parkt der Stadtpanzer. Da erkenne ich jetzt keinen systematischen Unterschied im Umweltbewusstsein.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Auch in Deutschland werden die Lauben in aller Regel mit Holz-/Kohleöfen oder sogar elektrisch geheizt und davor parkt der Stadtpanzer. Da erkenne ich jetzt keinen systematischen Unterschied im Umweltbewusstsein.



Größe und Entfernung sind anders.

Hier will niemand einen Garten 60km weit weg haben. Dort ist es aber normal so weit zu fahren. Dazu sind die Dinger dort bissl größer.
Dazu achten die Leute da nicht auf die Technologie im Stadtpanzer was Sprit sparen und umweltfreundlich fahren angeht.  Sprit ist dort billig, Euro5 usw. gibts da nicht, Umweltzonen gibt es nicht. Der Stadtpanzer darf also rumstinken wie er lustig ist. 
Es gibt einen systematischen und massiven Unterschied im Umweltbewusstsein. Und auch in der Bereitschaft Geld für die Umwelt auszugeben.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Größe und Entfernung sind anders.
> Hier will niemand einen Garten 60km weit weg haben. Dort ist es aber normal so weit zu fahren. Dazu sind die Dinger dort bissl größer.



Russland ist auch ein wenig größer. Ich behaupte, wenn man dort die Wahl hätte, würde man seine Datscha auch lieber etwas näher haben. Nach allem was ich bei meinem letzten Russlandaufenthalt mitbekommen habe, sind jedoch die Grundstückspreise in Stadtnähe für die meisten Russen absolut unerschwinglich. Als Normalverdiener schnell einen Schrebergarten pachten ist einfach nicht drin. Sprich, wenn man sein Stück Natur will, ist man quasi gezwungen, weiter rauszufahren. 



> Dazu achten die Leute da nicht auf die Technologie im Stadtpanzer was Sprit sparen und umweltfreundlich fahren angeht.  Sprit ist dort billig, Euro5 usw. gibts da nicht, Umweltzonen gibt es nicht. Der Stadtpanzer darf also rumstinken wie er lustig ist.



Das war hierzulande lange Zeit nicht anders. Der Staat musste Maßnahmen ergreifen, um seine Bürger zu sensibilisieren und notfalls zu disziplinieren - von allein geschah auch hier nichts. Und trotz hoher Spritpreise verkaufen sich überdimensionierte Fahrzeuge seltsamerweise bis heute blendend.



> Es gibt einen systematischen und massiven Unterschied im Umweltbewusstsein. Und auch in der Bereitschaft Geld für die Umwelt auszugeben.



Das Geld muss man erst einmal haben. Derzeit verdienen Russen im Durchschnitt 660 Euro monatlich, also ein Drittel des durchschnittlichen deutschen Monatslohns, und die Schere zwischen den höchsten und geringsten Einkommen klafft deutlich weiter als hierzulande. Auch auf die geringeren Lebenserhaltungskosten umgerechnet bleibt da für die Meisten kein Spielraum, nach ökologischen Gesichtspunkten zu konsumieren - wenn es denn überhaupt entsprechende Angebote gäbe.

Im zentralistisch organisierten Russland, in dem bürgerliches Engagement von Väterchen Staat ohnehin misstrauisch beäugt wird, wäre da ganz klar Moskau gefragt, nicht der Mann auf der Straße.


----------



## cryon1c (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Moskau kümmert sich nur um die Wirtschaft (die eh hart angeschlagen ist mit dem aktuellen Rubel-Kurs uvm.) und um politische Probleme, im Land und außerhalb. Die haben einen ganz speziellen Kurs und bei dem ist die Umwelt gaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit hinten angestellt - die machen nur dann was wenn es wirklich nicht mehr geht - also wenn Menschen direkt bedroht sind. Wenn da irgendwas in der Pampa brennt, wird es ignoriert - hat man ja gesehen.

Wo ich in Moskau war, war der Rubel-Kurs noch viel viel besser für die Russen (war so 2005-2006 rum) - sie haben damals also etwa 1000$ im Schnitt verdient, was zu der damaligen Zeit nicht schlecht war. Um das Klima hat sich damals auch keine Sau gekümmert und Geld dafür ausgeben - noch weniger als heute.

Russland denkt sich halt immer noch - ach, das Land is so riesig, selbst wenn wir da ganze Landstriche einsauen, der Dreck ist weit genug weg von den bevölkerten Gebieten wo nennenswerte Zahlen an Leuten wohnen. Hier kann man sich so was nicht leisten, wenn hier was passiert zieht es gleich in die nächste Großstadt. 

Und ja, Grundstücke in guter Lage sind da teuer, genau so wie hier. Nur das wir hier ein anderes System für den Garten haben. Dort ist das alles Eigentum und hat nicht wirklich besondere Regeln die hier unsere Gärten betreffen. Im Garten dort kannste normal leben, es gibt keine Vorschriften für das Grünzeug auf dem Gelände und viele andere Sachen die hier (leider) existieren.
Genau deswegen hab ich hier z.B. auch keinen Garten - ich kann dort weder auf die russische Art den Sommer über leben noch richtig feiern oder sonstwas anpflanzen. Das einzige Grünzeug was ich also habe, sind einige Zimmerpflanzen, für mehr fehlt mir hier der passende Ort


----------



## Slezer (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Juhu endlich tut sich was
_________________

Vertreter von Bund und Ländern haben nach Informationen der Deutschen Presse-Agentur einen Durchbruch bei den komplizierten Vermittlungsverhandlungen über das Klimapaket der Bundesregierung erreicht.

Demnach soll der CO2-Preis zum 1. Januar 2021*von derzeit 10 auf 25 Euro steigen. Damit sei auch der Weg für die Senkung der Mehrwertsteuer bei der Bahn zum 1. Januar 2020 frei, hieß es.
__________________

Oh Moment es wird einfach nur teurer aber wirklich dran gearbeitet wird nicht. Schade


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Slezer schrieb:


> Juhu endlich tut sich was
> _________________
> 
> Vertreter von Bund und Ländern haben nach Informationen der Deutschen Presse-Agentur einen Durchbruch bei den komplizierten Vermittlungsverhandlungen über das Klimapaket der Bundesregierung erreicht.
> ...



Das hilft aber.
Nur leider ist der Preis extrem niedrig. Der hätte über 100€ schießen sollen.
So reguliert man die Nachfrage und auch den Ausstoß. Höhere Preise - Leute fangen an zu sparen oder Alternativen zu nutzen - funktioniert.

Mit 25€ wird das nichts, weil der Preisanstieg nicht hoch genug ist um die Leute zu bewegen.


----------



## Slezer (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Jupp ganz genau. Benzin sollte auch teurer sein und Inlandsflüge verbieten. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Slezer schrieb:


> Jupp ganz genau. Benzin sollte auch teurer sein und Inlandsflüge verbieten.



Pauschale Verteuerungen bei (noch) lebensnotwendigen Ressourcen treffen allerdings immer diejenigen am härtesten, die am wenigsten die Möglichkeit haben, um sich umweltgerecht zu verhalten oder den Umwelt- und Klimaschutz zu finanzieren.

Höhere Benzinpreise treffen zum Beispiel diejenigen, die alte Kisten fahren müssen, um zu ihren (vermutlich sogar noch prekären) Jobs zu kommen und womöglich noch auf dem flachen Land leben, wo es mit öffentlichen Verkehrsanbindungen mau aussieht. Sie treffen keine Gut- oder gar Spitzenverdiener, die sich zwar auch pauschal über die höheren Benzinpreise ärgern, diese aber problemlos zahlen können und sich trotzdem weiter übergewichtige und übermotorisierte Fahzeuge kaufen, um damit auch die 200 Meter zum nächsten Supermarkt zu fahren. 

Da muss man ansetzen: Höhere Abgaben bei Produktion, Verkauf, Kauf und Haltung (Ja, alles auf einmal!) von Neuwagen, deren Verbrauch nicht im Verhältnis zum nachzuweisenden Nutzen steht. Die Einnahmen wiederum müssen in deutlich höhere Prämien für die Anschaffung ökologisch gewollter Fahrzeugtypen und die durchdachte Abwrackung von Altfahrzeugen fließen, womit auch eher die alten Spritfresser und Dreckschleudern verschwinden - und zwar nicht im Sinne von "in Entwicklungsländer verschifft und dort weiter Dreck produzierend".


----------



## Slezer (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Theoretisch ist es einfach aber es wird konsequent nicht getan. Wenn selbst hier Leute sind die gute Ideen haben was müssten dann für Kluge Köpfe "da oben" sitzen.

Naja letzten Endes ist es ja eh schon zu spät. Hatte Mal gelesen auch wenn wir ab jetzt auf 0% CO2 kommen würde (!)... Der Stein rollt bereits schon. Von dem her...

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich stimme Mahoy zu, bereits gekaufte Fahrzeuge extra zu belasten ist ab einem kleinem Maß Wahnsinn. Neuwagen sind kein Problem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Russland hat auch nicht diese naturverbundene Kultur aus alten Zeiten wie die Indianer in den USA oder andere Ureinwohner in anderen Ländern, das kommt noch dazu.



Russland müsste, im Verhältnis zur kolonialisierenden Bevölkerung, sogar mehr indigene Bevölkerung haben, da es in der Vergangenheit deutlich weniger Einwanderung gab und zwar ettliche (lebensbedrohliche) systematische Umsiedlungen zwecks Russifizierung gab und gibt, aber weniger systematischen Mord. Mag sein, dass es auf dem Papier anders aussieht, weil die Zugehörigkeit zu den Nordamerikansichen Nations relativ leicht auf Kinder gemischter Paare vererbt wird und (steuer)rechtlich attraktiv ist, aber was die Wurzeln angeht sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied. Und beim Umweltschutzinteresse in weiten Teilen des Landes auch nicht, das ist auf jeder Seite des Teiches mies, wenn man Kalifornien ausklammert - nur dürfen in den USA die Umweltschutzverbände halt die Klappe aufmachen, in Russland endet das schnell mit Knast.

Klimaschutz hat allerdings wenig mit Naturverbundenheit zu tun (wie ebenfalls die nordamerikanischen Nations beweisen...) und auch Naturschutz nicht immer. Dahinter stecken komplexere moralische Aspekte und auch rationales Denken, denn über sowas wie Klimawandel muss man ja überhaupt erstmal nachdenken wollen.



> Die tragen da immer noch gerne Pelze, fahren protzige Autos und pfeifen auf die Umwelt, auf den Tierschutz und viele andere Sachen. Das zieht sich von oben bis in die untersten Schichten.





cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist eine brutale, gemeine Stadt wo jeder für sich selbst einen Platz unter der Sonne sucht. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste in den meisten Fällen.



Die beiden Sätze fassen das Problem schon eher zusammen. Und wie bei allen anderen brutalen Egoisten gilt auch hier: Gesprächsbereit bleiben, aber keine Handreichungen ohne Gegenleistung. Egal ob einfacher Bürger auf der Straße oder Alleinherscher im Kreml: Noch steht Russland recht geschlossen und mit einheitlichen Interessen dar und da braucht einem keiner leid zu tun, der die Folgen abkriegt, wenn man auf Ecke des Sacks schlägt und der Stoß im inneren weiterlaufen. Ich würde die z.B. Anstandslos die NorthStream2 zu Ende bauen lassen, ist ja denen ihr Geld und der Großteil der Umweltzerstörung ist längst gelaufen. Aber wenn in Zukunft jemand will, dass wir russische Gas NICHT in Richtung Ukraine weiterleiten, dann unterhalten wir uns erstmal über Klimaziele, die Rückgabe der Krim, etc.
Egoismus funktioniert nur solange gut, wie man ihn als einziger praktiziert und das muss man Egoisten vorführen.




Slezer schrieb:


> Demnach soll der CO2-Preis zum 1. Januar 2021*von derzeit 10 auf 25 Euro steigen. Damit sei auch der Weg für die Senkung der Mehrwertsteuer bei der Bahn zum 1. Januar 2020 frei, hieß es.
> __________________
> 
> Oh Moment es wird einfach nur teurer aber wirklich dran gearbeitet wird nicht. Schade
> ...



"nicht teuer genug" und "zuwenig Umverteilung" war bei DIESEM Teil des Klimapakets das zentrale Problem, von daher ist das ein (recht kleiner) Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Die ganzen Defizite in den anderen, bereits verabschiedeten Gesetzen werden halt von einer Einigung im kleinen Rest nicht beeinflusst.




Slezer schrieb:


> Jupp ganz genau. Benzin sollte auch teurer sein und Inlandsflüge verbieten.



Wenn man Kerosin vernünftig besteuert, braucht man Kurzstreckenflüge nicht mehr zu verbieten. Die verschwinden von ganz alleine.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Pauschale Verteuerungen bei (noch) lebensnotwendigen Ressourcen treffen allerdings immer diejenigen am härtesten, die am wenigsten die Möglichkeit haben, um sich umweltgerecht zu verhalten oder den Umwelt- und Klimaschutz zu finanzieren.
> 
> Höhere Benzinpreise treffen zum Beispiel diejenigen, die alte Kisten fahren müssen, um zu ihren (vermutlich sogar noch prekären) Jobs zu kommen und womöglich noch auf dem flachen Land leben, wo es mit öffentlichen Verkehrsanbindungen mau aussieht. Sie treffen keine Gut- oder gar Spitzenverdiener, die sich zwar auch pauschal über die höheren Benzinpreise ärgern, diese aber problemlos zahlen können und sich trotzdem weiter übergewichtige und übermotorisierte Fahzeuge kaufen, um damit auch die 200 Meter zum nächsten Supermarkt zu fahren.
> 
> Da muss man ansetzen: Höhere Abgaben bei Produktion, Verkauf, Kauf und Haltung (Ja, alles auf einmal!) von Neuwagen, deren Verbrauch nicht im Verhältnis zum nachzuweisenden Nutzen steht. Die Einnahmen wiederum müssen in deutlich höhere Prämien für die Anschaffung ökologisch gewollter Fahrzeugtypen und die durchdachte Abwrackung von Altfahrzeugen fließen, womit auch eher die alten Spritfresser und Dreckschleudern verschwinden - und zwar nicht im Sinne von "in Entwicklungsländer verschifft und dort weiter Dreck produzierend".



Ich les immer was von alten Spritschleudern, aber wenn ich mir die Realverbräuche von Neuwagen so angucke, dann kann ich mit einem 20 Jahre alten Passat in der Regel unterbieten. Und die meisten prekär Beschäftigten leben in Städten und haben gar kein Auto. "Außerhalb wohnen und regelmäßig lange Strecken pendeln" ist im Gegenteil etwas, dass gerade Besserverdiener überdurchschnittlich häufig machen. Ist ja auch ganz klar: "Im Grünen" leben in einem Land, in der die meisten Leuten in Städten gebohren werden, eher wenige durch puren Zufall, aber viele, weil sie es sich leisten können. Klar treffen höhere Spritpreise auch Leute, die die wegbrechenden Jobs in Dörfern durch lange Autofahrten kompensieren. Aber zum einen sind das im Vergleich zu diversen anderen Bereichen eher wenig Leute und zum anderen ein Verhalten, dass man nun einmal loswerden möchte. Wenn man das eingenommene Geld in Sozialwohnungen in den Städten investiert, können sich diese Leute das Pendeln in Zukunft sparen und haben auch noch mehr Lebenszeit übrig - win-win.

Die anderen Vorschläge dagegen...:
- Höhere Produktionskosten von Neuwagen würde einfach nur die deutschen Werke gegenüber ausländischen benachteiligen und so direkt Arbeitsplätze gefährden, wäre in dieser selektiven Form gesetzeswidrig und würde der Umwelt wenig bringen, weil die Endmontage in Deutschland sowieso keinen hohen Emissionen verursacht
- Höhere Kaufspreise von Neuwagen würden vor allem den Steuerzahler, also letztlich wieder die breite Masse belasten, denn die meisten Neuwagen werden heute als Dienstwagen gekauft und über diverse Vergünstigungen abgesetzt. Und privat kaufen fast nur noch ältere Gutverdiener Neuwagen (was mit ein Grund für die "easy entry"-SUV-Schwemme sein dürfte), die wie du selbst sagst, sich nicht so leicht abschrecken lassen. Der Umweltnutzen ist also auch hier fraglich. (Eine Abschaffung der Dienstwagenprivilegien tut dagegen dringend Not)
- Höhere Verkaufskosten für Neuwagen klingen reichlich bescheuert, denn wenn man den Wagen weiterverkauft, ist er nicht mehr neu . Und wenn du Gebrauchtwagenverkäufe belastest, schadest du allen und hilfst der Umwelt kein Bisschen.
- Haltung von Neuwagen gibt es ebenfalls nicht. Wenn es angemeldet wurde, ist es kein Neuwagen mehr. Du könntest wahlweise Verteuerungen für junge Jahrgänge fordern, das ist aber a) bereits gegeben, da die Steuerverbräuche schon nach WLTP berechnet werden und b) quasi egal, weil bei jedem mit auch nur erwähnenswerter Fahrleistung die KFZ-Steuer ein nichts im Vergleich zu den Spritkosten ist (was auch richtig so ist) und c) selektiv alte Stinker mit ähnlich hohem Verbrauch und dreckigerem Abgas besser stellen würde (auch das ist heute schon so, da die Verbrauchsabhängige Versteuerung nie auf die alten Jahrgänge umgestellt wurde. Ein alte D3 kommt billiger als ein neuer Euro 6 mit 25% weniger Verbrauch ). Oder du forderst höhere KFZ-Steuern für alle, dann erwischst da eben auch gerade wieder die kleinen Leuten und die können das, im Gegensatz zu höheren Spritpreisen, nicht nur sparsames/weniger Fahren ausgleichen.


----------



## cryon1c (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja ich finde es gut wenn es auf alle umgelegt wird.

Wer dem Klima schadet, soll zahlen - z.B. beim Autofahren. Egal was er verdient. Die Auswirkung zählt und nicht sein Geldbeutel. Daher die Autos erstmal alle gleichstellen und dann je nach Ausstoß oder Verbrauch halt auch rannehmen. 
100% gerecht kann man das nicht machen und der Verwaltungsaufwand wäre irre. Oder man legt es halt auf Sprit um und fertig - wer mehr tankt, zahlt mehr. Weiß nicht wie man das viel gerechter machen kann. 

Und was die Russen angeht - die müssen von allein umdenken und mehr in die Natur und den Klimaschutz investieren. Von alleine. Die Regierung wird da nix machen (wie bislang halt). Initiativen und Bürgerbewegungen gibt es da kaum und wenn doch - werden die niedergeknüppelt, und Russen sind keine Franzosen bei denen sich Leute Straßenschlachten mit der Polizei liefern können. In Russland wird alles gnadenlos aufgelöst und das Polizeiaufgebot ist da wesentlich höher. 
Und wir selbst können denen recht wenig entgegensetzen, da wir bei denen kräftig einkaufen. Und wie das bislang funktioniert hat, sieht man ja.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich les immer was von alten Spritschleudern, aber wenn ich mir die Realverbräuche von Neuwagen so angucke, dann kann ich mit einem 20 Jahre alten Passat in der Regel unterbieten.



Tja, zur Vernunftentscheidung zählt natürlich auch, die alte Schüssel durch ein effizienteres Fahrzeug in der selben Klasse zu ersetzen. Und ein 20jähriger Passat unterscheidet sich von einem heutigen Passat in Sachen Verbrauch und Filtertechnik doch ein ganzes Stückchen - sogar berücksichtigt, dass VW nun nicht gerade der Konzern ist, der große Sprünge gemacht hätte.



> Und die meisten prekär Beschäftigten leben in Städten und haben gar kein Auto.



Generell leben die meisten Menschen in Städten und *brauchen* dort kein Auto, während man in  der selben Situation auf dem Land öfter eins benötigt - und zwar im Grunde sogar unabhängig davon, ob man Arbeit hat oder nicht und wie gut diese vergütetet wird.

Dem Umstand, dass gerne im Umland gelebt und zur Arbeit in die Stadt gependelt wird, noch gar nicht Rechnung getragen



> und zum anderen ein Verhalten, dass man nun einmal loswerden möchte. Wenn man das eingenommene Geld in Sozialwohnungen in den Städten investiert, können sich diese Leute das Pendeln in Zukunft sparen und haben auch noch mehr Lebenszeit übrig - win-win.



Selbstverständlich würde es funktionieren. Aber stört es dich nicht, dass "Umerziehung" zu Lasten der sozialen Gerechtigkeit dort praktiziert wird, wo man's mit den Leuten eher machen kann?
- Will sagen: Man sollte das schon machen, aber eben nicht nur da. Das vertieft bekanntlich soziale Kluften und verhärtet Fronten. Da die Arschkarte nun einmal muss gezückt werden muss, sollte auch fair verteilt werden. Die Einen in urbane Sozialwohnungen zu stecken, damit sie mit ihrem alten Passat nicht mehr pendeln, während die Anderen - weil sei es sich leisten können - weiterhin fröhlich im SUV zwischen ihrem Häuschen im Grünen und dem Arbeitsplatz in der City hin und her gurken, wird über kurz oder lang zu Spannungen führen, die zwar nicht unmittelbar ökologische Probleme verursachen, aber irgendwie auch nicht gewollt sein können.



> - Höhere Produktionskosten von Neuwagen würde einfach nur die deutschen Werke gegenüber ausländischen benachteiligen [...]



Mit diesem klassischen Argument werden schon seit Jahren Maßnahmen blockiert. Dummerweise hat es einen wahren Kern, der uns wieder dazu führt, dass Klimapolitik auf nationaler Ebene schnell an ihre Grenzen stößt.



> - Höhere Kaufspreise von Neuwagen würden vor allem den Steuerzahler, also letztlich wieder die breite Masse belasten, denn die meisten Neuwagen werden heute als Dienstwagen gekauft und über diverse Vergünstigungen abgesetzt. Und privat kaufen fast nur noch ältere Gutverdiener Neuwagen (was mit ein Grund für die "easy entry"-SUV-Schwemme sein dürfte), die wie du selbst sagst, sich nicht so leicht abschrecken lassen. Der Umweltnutzen ist also auch hier fraglich. (Eine Abschaffung der Dienstwagenprivilegien tut dagegen dringend Not)



Meine Vorschläge waren jetzt nicht auf Vollständigkeit ausgelegt. Selbstverständlich müssen unterschiedlichste Regler verstellt werden, damit es funktioniert. Wenn man Wasser durch andere Rohre leiten will, muss man ja auch prüfen, ob diese dicht sind.



> - Höhere Verkaufskosten für Neuwagen klingen reichlich bescheuert, denn wenn man den Wagen weiterverkauft, ist er nicht mehr neu .



Du meinst, jemand würde einen solcherart künstlich verteuerten Neuwagen kaufen, um ihn dann zum finanziellen Nutzen eines Dritten günstig weiterzuverkaufen?  



> Haltung von Neuwagen gibt es ebenfalls nicht. Wenn es angemeldet wurde, ist es kein Neuwagen mehr.



Ach komm, das ist jetzt Haarspalterei.  Du kannst dir doch sicher denken, dass es nach Erstzulassungsdatum gehen müsste, nicht nach dem abstrakten Begriff von "Neu".

Wenn man ganz konsequent wäre und bürokratischen Mehraufwand vermeiden will, könnte man natürlich auch ab Stichtag produzierte Spritfresser deutlich stärker besteuern und gleichzeitig schon mal ankündigen, dass ab dann und dann grundsätzlich keine mehr in Deutschland zugelassen werden. Dann fahren zwar immer noch welche herum, aber das würde sich innerhalb der nächsten 10 bis 20 Jahre gegen Null ausdünnen und eine Mehrbelastung der Umwelt entstünde dadurch nicht, zumal die Fahrzeuge ja ohnehin bereits unterwegs sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> während man in  der selben Situation auf dem Land öfter eins benötigt - und zwar im Grunde sogar unabhängig davon, ob man Arbeit hat oder nicht und wie gut diese vergütetet wird..


Und, man lebt auf dem Land merklich billiger, dann kann man auch seinen Obulus für die Verschwendung begleichen. Die Grünen wollten wie imme langfristig und sozial vertretbar die Spritsteuer erhöhen. 1990 z.B. hieß es, bis 2020 den Preis auf 5,-DM zu erhöhen, jedes Jahr moderate 10 Pfenig mehr. Dann wäre wir heute nach 30 Jahren Laufzeit an einem sinnvollen Punkt und niedrigere Verbräuche würden die Steuern kompensieren. Aber unsere schwarzen Strolche verhindern solche Entscheidungen.

Und zum Thema. Die Verschmutzung nimmt immer weiter zu. Greta, lern Schwimmen!
Forscher beobachten riesiges Methan-Leck vom Weltraum aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und zum Thema. Die Verschmutzung nimmt immer weiter zu. Greta, lern Schwimmen!
> Forscher beobachten riesiges Methan-Leck vom Weltraum aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Wie lange dauert das eigentlich, bis die 100.000 Tonnen Methan in der Atmosphäre oxidieren?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ist Googlen zu schwer?

*Methan*
_Methan ist ein geruch- und farbloses,  hochentzündliches Gas. Die durchschnittliche Lebenszeit in der  Atmosphäre beträgt um die 12,4 Jahre, wesentlich kürzer als die von CO[SUB]2[/SUB].  Trotzdem macht es einen substanziellen Teil des menschgemachten  Treibhauseffektes aus, denn das Gas ist 25-mal so wirksam wie  Kohlendioxid. Methan entsteht immer dort, wo organisches Material unter  Luftausschluss abgebaut wird. In Deutschland vor allem in der Land- und  Forstwirtschaft, insbesondere bei der Massentierhaltung. Eine weitere  Quelle sind Klärwerke und Mülldeponien._
Die Treibhausgase | Umweltbundesamt

Klingt erst einmal wenig, bei den riesigen Mengen, die aus der Tundra frei werden ist das aber egal, weil der Ausstoß über ca. 1000 Jahre exponentiell steigen wird.


----------



## Slezer (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hallo, kennt einer das Buch?

Von einem Jugendstraftaeter, der mit dem besten Klimaexperten der Welt verwechselt wurde: Ein IPCC-Expose Schriftenreihe des Europaeischen Instituts fuer Klima und Energie: Amazon.de: Donna Laframboise, Holger J. Thuss, Helmut Jaeger, Chris Frey: BA1/4cher

Soll ziemlich gut sein. Weiß nicht ob sich die 20€ lohnen....

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Slezer schrieb:


> Soll ziemlich gut sein. Weiß nicht ob sich die 20€ lohnen....



Für den papiergewordenen Privatfeldzug einer libertären Wichtigtuerin, die meint, man müsse skeptisch und neutral sein, aber trotzdem mit jedem klimakritischen Lobby-Verein ins Bett geht? - Nö, das ist Geldverschwendung.

Was man über die - im Kern durchaus berechtigte - Kritik am IPCC wissen muss, kann man auch deutlich differenzierter in frei verfügbaren, tatsächlich unabhängigen Artikeln nachlesen.


----------



## Slezer (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ah ok thx

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Slezer schrieb:


> Hallo, kennt einer das Buch?
> 
> Von einem Jugendstraftaeter, der mit dem besten Klimaexperten der Welt verwechselt wurde: Ein IPCC-Expose Schriftenreihe des Europaeischen Instituts fuer Klima und Energie: Amazon.de: Donna Laframboise, Holger J. Thuss, Helmut Jaeger, Chris Frey: BA1/4cher
> 
> ...



Echt? Eike? Kannst du verbrennen.


----------



## Slezer (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Also wieder 20€ gespart  

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Tja, zur Vernunftentscheidung zählt natürlich auch, die alte Schüssel durch ein effizienteres Fahrzeug in der selben Klasse zu ersetzen. Und ein 20jähriger Passat unterscheidet sich von einem heutigen Passat in Sachen Verbrauch und Filtertechnik doch ein ganzes Stückchen - sogar berücksichtigt, dass VW nun nicht gerade der Konzern ist, der große Sprünge gemacht hätte.



Stickoxide sind heute sicherlich besser, als bei einem D3 Benziner, aber Feinstaub dürfte bei allen außer der allerneusten Generation sogar besser sein. Dir ging es doch aber nicht um das was hinten reinkommt, sondern darum, was arme Besitzer alter Autos (teures) vorne reinkippen müssen. Und das ist schlichtweg nicht viel mehr als heute, wenn sie ein altes sparsames Auto haben. Nur wer schon damals/zwischenzeitlich gebraucht Kisten gekauft hat, die auch in ihrer Zeit Spritfresser waren, der muss blechen.
Genau das ist aber auch Ziel von Klimapolitik. (also da, wo es Klimapolitik gibt. Bei uns also nicht)



> Generell leben die meisten Menschen in Städten und *brauchen* dort kein Auto, während man in  der selben Situation auf dem Land öfter eins benötigt - und zwar im Grunde sogar unabhängig davon, ob man Arbeit hat oder nicht und wie gut diese vergütetet wird.



Wenn man nicht arbeitet, braucht man ein Auto auch auf dem Land nur zum Einkaufen. Bei sorgfältiger Planung also alle 2-3 Wochen und dann im dicht besiedelten Deutschland für maximal 50 km hin und zurück. Macht 1250 km, bei sparsamer Fahrweise mit obigem Beispiel-Passat sind das 80 bis 100 l Benzin. Also selbst in extremen Fällen für einen zweiköpfigen HartzIV-Haushalt auch dann noch finanzierbar, wenn sich die Spritpreise mehr als verdoppelen. Reparatur/Unterhalt kostet auf alle Fälle deutlich mehr als der in seltenen Worst Cases zwingend nötige Sprit fürs Auto. Klar möchte man, gerade auf dem Land, mehr als nur die nötigsten Strecken fahren, aber das ist dann eben der Unterschied zwischen "möchten" und "müssen". Wer sich auf letzteres beschränkt, wird von harten Energiepreisen nicht schwer getroffen. Umgekehrt bin ich deswegen dagegen, das Halten von Autos deutlich zu verteuern. Sparsamer und weniger fahren geht immer, aber "gar kein Auto haben" nicht.



> Selbstverständlich würde es funktionieren. Aber stört es dich nicht, dass "Umerziehung" zu Lasten der sozialen Gerechtigkeit dort praktiziert wird, wo man's mit den Leuten eher machen kann?
> - Will sagen: Man sollte das schon machen, aber eben nicht nur da. Das vertieft bekanntlich soziale Kluften und verhärtet Fronten. Da die Arschkarte nun einmal muss gezückt werden muss, sollte auch fair verteilt werden. Die Einen in urbane Sozialwohnungen zu stecken, damit sie mit ihrem alten Passat nicht mehr pendeln, während die Anderen - weil sei es sich leisten können - weiterhin fröhlich im SUV zwischen ihrem Häuschen im Grünen und dem Arbeitsplatz in der City hin und her gurken, wird über kurz oder lang zu Spannungen führen, die zwar nicht unmittelbar ökologische Probleme verursachen, aber irgendwie auch nicht gewollt sein können.



Die soziale Ungerechtigkeit ist von meiner Seite her ganz sicher nicht gewollt, aber das ist nicht der Klimateil der Bilanz. Ziel ist es, dass regelmäßiges Spritverbrennen zu dem wird, was es klimatologisch ist: Ein verdammt teurer Luxus.
Das es in Deutschland Leute gibt, die sich verdammt teuren Luxus leisten können und Leute, die davon nur träumen können, ist nun einmal so und muss an anderer Stelle gelöst werden. Es bringt nichts, einen teuren Luxus durch Subventionen für viele zugänglich zu halten. Davon fährt kein Bonze auch nur einen Meter weniger SUV, sondern fliegt eben zusätzlich einmal mehr in den Urlaub, während der jetzt-auch-SUV-fahrende Arme auf Balkonien bleibt. Also die gleiche Ungerechtigkeit wie mit hohen Spritpreisen, nur dem Klima geht es viel schlechter.



> Wenn man ganz konsequent wäre und bürokratischen Mehraufwand vermeiden will, könnte man natürlich auch ab Stichtag produzierte Spritfresser deutlich stärker besteuern und gleichzeitig schon mal ankündigen, dass ab dann und dann grundsätzlich keine mehr in Deutschland zugelassen werden. Dann fahren zwar immer noch welche herum, aber das würde sich innerhalb der nächsten 10 bis 20 Jahre gegen Null ausdünnen und eine Mehrbelastung der Umwelt entstünde dadurch nicht, zumal die Fahrzeuge ja ohnehin bereits unterwegs sind.



Wieso würde es sich ausdünnen? Glaubst du, die Leute verkaufen ihren alten, billigen Spritfresser und stellen dann überrascht fest, dass sie sich den neuen nicht leisten können? Wenn du Neuwagen künstlich verteuerst, dann fahren die Leute einfach Länger Altwagen. Das bringt niemanden weiter. Ziel muss es sein, dass weniger Sprit verbrannt wird. Und jede Maßnahme, die nicht beim Sprit ansetzt, wird somit entweder wirkungslos weil leicht umgangen, ungerecht weil nun einmal nicht zielgerichtet oder ein riesiges, bürokratisches Ungetüm, weil versucht, alle Umwege irgendwie extra abzudecken.


An dieser Stelle ein not-so-Funfact, den ich heute erst gelernt habe:
Die aktuellen EU-Flottenverbrauchsabgaben sind gewichtsabhängig. Wer schwerere Autos verkauft, darf mehr verbrauchen   
DAS erklärt einiges...




Threshold schrieb:


> Echt? Eike? Kannst du verbrennen.



Besser recyclen, ist klimafreundlicher


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle ein not-so-Funfact, den ich heute erst gelernt habe:
> Die aktuellen EU-Flottenverbrauchsabgaben sind gewichtsabhängig. Wer schwerere Autos verkauft, darf mehr verbrauchen
> DAS erklärt einiges...



Das kenne ich schon länger. Ein Leopard 2 Panzer ist ökologischer als ein Smart.
aber so ist die deutsche Automobilindustrie -- groß und schwer und eine gute Lobby in Brüssel und ein Kanzler, der immer für die Autoindustrie ist.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso würde es sich ausdünnen? Glaubst du, die Leute verkaufen ihren alten, billigen Spritfresser und stellen dann überrascht fest, dass sie sich den neuen nicht leisten können?



Wieso verkaufen? Es geht um die sukzessive Ablösung bereits in Verkehr befindlicher Fahrzeuge.

Wenn ökologisch ungewollte Fahrzeuge am einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt hierzulande *gar keine* Neuzulassung mehr erhalten, wird sie niemand mehr für den deutschen Markt produzieren. Somit erhalten Hersteller eine letzte Gnadenfrist, ihr Portfolio umzustellen - das ist eigentlich unverdient, da die Glocke schon vor Jahren geschlagen hat, aber ... die Arbeitsplätze und so.
Entsprechende Pläne zur Neuausrichtung haben die Hersteller ohnehin bereits seit Jahren, sie sehen lediglich noch keinen Anlass zur Umsetzung, so lange sie noch nach alten Konzepten verkaufen dürfen und auch verkauft bekommen.

Bereits zugelassene Fahrzeuge können dann noch bis zum Ende ihrer Lebensdauer weiter gefahren werden. Damit verursachen sie zwar auch Dreck, aber bekanntlich hält so ein Fahrzeug nicht ewig und der Wille zum Fahrzeugwechsel kommt ohnehin früher. Nur ganz harte Fans werden es mit ihren Kisten in Oldtimer-Gefilde schaffen.

Und, wie gesagt, optional besteuert man entweder parallel oder sogar ab sofort ökologisch ungewollte Fahrzeuge höher. Namentlich jene, die sehenden Auges gekauft wurden, obwohl es zum Kaufzeitpunkt bereits andere Optionen gegeben hätte. Das trifft dann schon mal mehrheitlich die Richtigen.
Die - ich überspitze jetzt mal gnadenlos - alleinerziehende Mutter, die mit ihrer 20 Jahren alten Zwiebacksäge durch die Lüneburger Heide zuckelt um auf Höfen zu putzen, wäre nicht betroffen.

Viel entscheidender, als Dreckschleudern loszuwerden ist es aber, Alternativen zu schaffen und diese auch hoffähig zu machen. Dabei geht es ja auch um den gewerblichen Kraftverkehr - davon mehr auf die Schiene zu bringen nützt beispielsweise nur etwas, wenn die Scheinen auch überall hinführen und man auf selbigen auch effizient (oder überhaupt) vorankommt. Und E-Mobilität hilft ohne nachhaltig erzeugten Strom und ein gut ausgebautes Netz an Lade- und/oder Akkutauschstationen auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kenne ich schon länger. Ein Leopard 2 Panzer ist ökologischer als ein Smart.
> aber so ist die deutsche Automobilindustrie -- groß und schwer und eine gute Lobby in Brüssel und ein Kanzler, der immer für die Autoindustrie ist.



Nur baut VW außerhalb von Audi und den SUVs für ihre Klasse gezählt jeweils durchaus leichte Wagen und die zweite dicke EU-Autolobby, die normalerweise Schulter an Schulter mit den deutschen alles regelt, hat mit diversen PSA-Modellen sogar die Parade-Leichtbaubeispiele im Programm. Da hatte ich so eine Stoßrichtung ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet. Und das etwas so dämliches tatsächlich durchgegangen ist noch viel weniger.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wieso verkaufen? Es geht um die sukzessive Ablösung bereits in Verkehr befindlicher Fahrzeuge.



Und wie werden Autos normalerweise abgelöst, wenn nicht durch Verkauf und Wechsel auf ein neues, Scherzkeks?  

Autos in Deutschland werden im Schnitt 13 Jahre à 13000 km gefahren, aber mit ein Bisschen Wartung ist das meiste seit den 90ern hergestellte gut für die 1,5- bis 2-fache Lebensdauer, mit ein Bisschen mehr auch auch das dreifache. Kaum jemand wechselt bei uns das Auto, weil das alte auseinanderfällt. Man wechselt, weil was neueres attraktiver erscheint und am Ende der Verwertungskette wird ins Ausland verkauft. Woran es an und für sich wenig zu meckern gibt, aber wenn du neue Autos einfach nur viel teurer (bzw. bei gleichem Preis viel schwächer da minimalmotorisiert) und damit unattraktiv, dann würgst du den Austausch ab. Eine Verschlankung der Flotte bekommst du nur mit Maßnahmen, die Bestands- und Neuwagen gleichermaßen treffen. Wie gesagt, schon heute ist es finanziell attraktiv, einen Vor-WLTP-Wagen zu nehmen, weil die zwar teilweise dreckiger sind, aber steuerlich bessergestellt.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie werden Autos normalerweise abgelöst, wenn nicht durch Verkauf und Wechsel auf ein neues, Scherzkeks?



Durch Neigung, du Komiker. 
Einerseits durch die Neigung von Fahrzeugen, irgendwann fahruntüchtig zu werden und andererseits (sowie hauptsächlich) durch die Neigung des Halters, ein neues Fahrzeug fahren zu wollen.



> Autos in Deutschland werden im Schnitt 13 Jahre à 13000 km gefahren,



Zum einen werden Autos in Deutschland durchschnittlich 12 Jahre alt, bevor eine Außerbetriebnahme erfolgt. Diese Angabe sagt nicht aus, wie lange es tatsächlich gefahren wurde. In diesem Wert sind nicht nur ungenutzt abgestellte (Bordstein-Verschrottungen, Seniorenfahrzeuge, Vielleicht-brauchen-wird-den-ja-wieder-Zweitwagen etc.) enthalten, sondern vor allem auch der gewerbliche Kraftverkehr. Dieser ist es, der den Durchschnitt hauptsächlich hochzieht. Private Pkw werden nicht so alt, bevor sie aus dem (bundesdeutschen) Verkehr verschwinden.



> aber mit ein Bisschen Wartung ist das meiste seit den 90ern hergestellte gut für die 1,5- bis 2-fache Lebensdauer, mit ein Bisschen mehr auch auch das dreifache. Kaum jemand wechselt bei uns das Auto, weil das alte auseinanderfällt.



Exakt. Hierzulande ist ein Auto ein Statussymbol und wird technischem Fortschritt, Komfort und maximaler Mobilität assoziiert. Diejenigen, die sich jetzt einen Stadtpanzer anstatt ein vom Nutzwert her gleichwertiges, preiswerteres und sparsames Fahrzeug anschaffen, sind nicht diejenigen, die mit einer 13 Jahre alten, voll uncool aussehenden, technisch rückständigen Kiste herumfahren wollen. Und mit der Mobilität ist es womöglich dann auch nicht weit her, denn Anzahl an Tankstellen dürfte - Jahre, nachdem der letzte Verbrenner zugelassen werden konnte - auch überschaubar sein.



> Man wechselt, weil was neueres attraktiver erscheint und am Ende der Verwertungskette wird ins Ausland verkauft. Woran es an und für sich wenig zu meckern gibt, aber wenn du neue Autos einfach nur viel teurer (bzw. bei gleichem Preis viel schwächer da minimalmotorisiert) und damit unattraktiv, dann würgst du den Austausch ab. Eine Verschlankung der Flotte bekommst du nur mit Maßnahmen, die Bestands- und Neuwagen gleichermaßen treffen. Wie gesagt, schon heute ist es finanziell attraktiv, einen Vor-WLTP-Wagen zu nehmen, weil die zwar teilweise dreckiger sind, aber steuerlich bessergestellt.



Ich glaube, wir reden hier ein wenig aneinander vorbei. Dass beispielsweise E-Mobilität derzeit selbst bei geringer Fahr- und Streckenleistung noch teurer ist als ein Verbrenner der selben Fahrzeugklasse, ist ja nicht in Stein gemeißelt, sondern das Ergebnis der aktuellen "Nein-Doch-Oh!"-Politik und dem Verhältnis der produzierten Stückzahlen. Und selbst das wäre unerheblich, wenn es einfach keine anderen Fahrzeuge mehr zugelassen werden.

Zudem könnte man ganz entspannt sein, denn mit der politischen Entscheidung als neue Sachlage würde sich die Fahrzeugindustrie ganz von allein darum kümmern, ihre Kunden umzuerziehen. Schließlich wollen sie ja Fahrzeuge verkaufen. Sie werden Himmel und Hölle (und Heerscharen von Marketing-Menschen) in Bewegung setzen, um selbst gestandene Fans davon zu überzeugen, dass echte Männer nicht so einen ollen Benziner oder Diesel fahren, sondern beispielsweise den neuen VW Pedorreo mit E-Antrieb, der beim Beschleunigen Löwen- oder T-Rex-Geräusche macht.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja wir sollten nicht nur über Autos quatschen sondern über die Art wie sie benutzt werden.

Autobesitzer weigern sich den ÖPNV zu nutzen (und steigen selbst besoffen noch ins Auto anstatt es mal stehen zu lassen). Sie weigern sich mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren oder mit allem anderen was umweltfreundlich ist. 
Dazu wird gependelt was richtig schlimm ist, wir sind hier ein Pendlerland vom feinsten und haben auch feinsten Feinstaub und CO2 dadurch.

Niemand hat was gegen Autos, wir haben was dagegen wenn diese für jeden Furz benutzt werden.
Da müsste man ansetzen und genau deswegen sind höhere Abgaben die an Sprit gebunden sind absolut richtig - wer mehr fährt, soll auch mehr blechen. Dann wird es teuer und die Leute überlegen sich 3x ob sich das lohnt.
Bei den E-Autos ist das ja halb so schlimm, sie verstopfen aber auch die Städte und Feinstaub von Bremsen&Reifen ist bei allen gleich.. 
Das wäre aber ein hervorragender Anreiz für die Leute nicht mehr mit einem Verbrenner zu pendeln, wenn sie sich schon weigern mit dem ÖPNV und Bahn zu pendeln..


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dazu wird gependelt was richtig schlimm ist, wir sind hier ein Pendlerland vom feinsten und haben auch feinsten Feinstaub und CO2 dadurch.



Weil pendeln ja immer noch subventioniert wird. Das würde ich abschaffen, aber die Regierung will die Pauschale sogar erhöhen.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Greta Thunberg twittert: Advent, Advent, das Internet brennt - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ein herrlicher Kommentar.

Der Verfasser ist wahrscheinlich einer der Letzten,
welcher sich gegen die völlige Verblödung im Internet stemmt .


----------



## Two-Face (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil pendeln ja immer noch subventioniert wird. Das würde ich abschaffen, aber die Regierung will die Pauschale sogar erhöhen.


Was soll man außer Pendeln auch machen wenn man auf dem Land mit miserabler ÖPNV-Anbindung wohnt?


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was soll man außer Pendeln auch machen wenn man auf dem Land mit miserabler ÖPNV-Anbindung wohnt?



Der Staat muss eben das Verkehrsnetz ausbreiten. Aber leider wird das Geld immer in Autos versenkt.
Der Individualverkehr wird aussterben, muss aussterben. Aber das begreifen die meisten nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was soll man außer Pendeln auch machen wenn man auf dem Land mit miserabler ÖPNV-Anbindung wohnt?



Schon mal umgezogen?
War doch normal das man sich den Wohnort nach der Arbeit einrichtet und nicht quer durch die Botanik rumfährt. 
Man kann sich auch eine Arbeit suchen die nicht 100km weit weg ist.
Oder halt ÖPNV nehmen und Park&Ride nutzen. 

So mies ist der ÖPNV hier nicht. Leicht unzuverlässig, aber nicht schlimmer als im Stau stehen - dauert genau so und man ärgert sich genau so.
ÖPNV wird jetzt auch günstiger (zumindest bei der Bahn gibt es Preissenkungen wegen geringerer Steuer). 
Die Leute müssen halt verstehen das eine eigene Karre nicht gut ist und schon gar nicht wenn man diese in die Stadt karrt. Auf dem Land kann man das Auto ja gebrauchen, aber doch nicht täglich Kilometer schrubben um auf Arbeit zu kommen...


----------



## Two-Face (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Schon mal umgezogen?


Wohin?
Ich dachte in die überfüllten, teuren Städte soll man ja nicht ziehen.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch eine Arbeit suchen die nicht 100km weit weg ist.


100km?
Das fängt bei uns schon bei nicht mal 30 km an.


cryon1c schrieb:


> So mies ist der ÖPNV hier nicht.


"Hier", was heißt hier?
Bei _dir_?
Woher weißt du wie das bei mir aussieht?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> So mies ist der ÖPNV hier nicht. ..


Es stickt, es ist laut, man wird mit merkwürdigen Menschen konfrontiert, etc.

Würde man in Straßen- und U-Bahnen zum doppelten Preis 1-Klassebereiche einführen, wäre die Akzeptanz vieler höher. Es sind nicht die Kosten, es ist die Berührung mit "den Volk", die viele von der Nutzung der öffentlichen Nahverkehrs abschrecken. Was ich bei den wenigen Fahren in Berlin und Potsdam nachts um 3:00 in der Tram erlebte, muss ich nicht haben.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Schon mal umgezogen?
> War doch normal das man sich den Wohnort nach der Arbeit einrichtet und nicht quer durch die Botanik rumfährt.
> Man kann sich auch eine Arbeit suchen die nicht 100km weit weg ist.



Leider richtet sich die Verfügbarkeit / Erschwinglichkeit von Wohnraum ebenso wenig nach der Lage des Arbeitsplatzes, wie sich die Verfügbarkeit von Arbeitsplätzen nach Lage des Wohnsitzes richtet. Von Ausbau und Zuverlässigkeit des jeweiligen ÖPNV dazwischen ganz zu schweigen.

Ich bin beispielsweise in der beneidenswerten Situation, den Weg zur Arbeit zu Fuß zu schaffen. Aber das auch nur deshalb, weil ich überdurchschnittlich gut zu Fuß bin und mir meine Arbeitszeit so flexibel einteilen kann, dass eine knappe Stunde strammer Marsch kein Ding sind. Das ist aber nichts, was ich bei Anderen voraussetzen dürfte.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich bin beispielsweise in der beneidenswerten Situation, den Weg zur Arbeit zu Fuß zu schaffen. Aber das auch nur deshalb, weil ich überdurchschnittlich gut zu Fuß bin und mir meine Arbeitszeit so flexibel einteilen kann, dass eine knappe Stunde strammer Marsch kein Ding sind. Das ist aber nichts, was ich bei Anderen voraussetzen dürfte.


Ich habe auch einen Kollegen, ein 2 Meter Hüne, der geht auch immer zu Fuß.
Bei jedem Wind und Wetter. Der ist auch immer eine Stunde unterwegs.
Ich fahre lieber mit dem Fahrrad. Dann bin ich in 15 Minuten da.
Aber im Winter wenn´s friert fahre ich mit den Bus. Oder wenn es stark regnet.
Davon abgesehen habe ich erstmal Urlaub.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil pendeln ja immer noch subventioniert wird. Das würde ich abschaffen, aber die Regierung will die Pauschale sogar erhöhen.


Na nein, einschränken. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Schon mal umgezogen?
> War doch normal das man sich den Wohnort nach der Arbeit einrichtet und nicht quer durch die Botanik rumfährt.


Ja ist nur doof, wenn man Familie hat. 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es stickt, es ist laut, man wird mit merkwürdigen Menschen konfrontiert, etc.
> 
> Würde man in Straßen- und U-Bahnen zum doppelten Preis 1-Klassebereiche einführen, wäre die Akzeptanz vieler höher. Es sind nicht die Kosten, es ist die Berührung mit "den Volk", die viele von der Nutzung der öffentlichen Nahverkehrs abschrecken. Was ich bei den wenigen Fahren in Berlin und Potsdam nachts um 3:00 in der Tram erlebte, muss ich nicht haben.


Bei uns in der S Bahn gibt es eine erste Klasse. Nutzt die jemand? Ja! Wer? Die Rentner die mit dem Ü60 Ticket für 80€pM im ganzen VRR in der ersten Klasse fahren dürfen. 
Nein der ÖPNV braucht nur eine Klasse, aber für Regio und Fernverkehr könnte man noch eine dritte Klasse einführen.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Leider richtet sich die Verfügbarkeit / Erschwinglichkeit von Wohnraum ebenso wenig nach der Lage des Arbeitsplatzes, wie sich die Verfügbarkeit von Arbeitsplätzen nach Lage des Wohnsitzes richtet. Von Ausbau und Zuverlässigkeit des jeweiligen ÖPNV dazwischen ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Ich bin beispielsweise in der beneidenswerten Situation, den Weg zur Arbeit zu Fuß zu schaffen. Aber das auch nur deshalb, weil ich überdurchschnittlich gut zu Fuß bin und mir meine Arbeitszeit so flexibel einteilen kann, dass eine knappe Stunde strammer Marsch kein Ding sind. Das ist aber nichts, was ich bei Anderen voraussetzen dürfte.



Naja dem Klima was gutes tun heißt auch mal auf das pendeln zu verzichten und sich eine Wohnung statt Haus holen wo der m² mehr kostet.
Wir müssen alle zurückstecken.
Ich hab den massiven Vorteil gar keinen Weg für die Arbeit zu brauchen - Home Office und zwar NUR Home Office.
X Mal im Jahr arbeite ich auf Messen, das wird aber auch immer mit der Bahn angefahren, obwohl ich fliegen könnte - wozu sich am Flughafen durch die Sicherheitskontrollen quetschen wenn ich gemütlich im Zug ohne Gewichtslimit für Gepäck und idiotische Kontrollen unterwegs sein kann.
Ansonsten fahre ich mit dem Rad.

Jeder bestimmt aktuell selbst wie er auf Arbeit kommt, wo er wohnt etc. Und Wohnraum ist immer verfügbar - nur nicht immer ein Schnäppchen. Etwas voraus planen muss man schon.
Wenn wir endlich die Pendlerpauschale abschaffen und den Sprit auf 2€/Liter hochjagen, werden sich viele Leute überlegen ob sie pendeln oder doch näher an der Arbeit wohnen.
Positiv: man hat deutlich mehr Zeit für sich, ist entspannter auf Arbeit und daheim weil man weder vom Stau noch von irgendwas anderem abhängt. Man muss im Winter nicht das Auto freikratzen usw. Das zählt unter "Quality of life" heutzutage und allgemein Work/Life-balance, das ist vielen so wichtig wie noch nie. Und das ist schlicht nicht drin wenn man 2h am Tag im Auto sitzt und sich grün und blau über Stau, Baustellen und andere Deppen am Steuer ärgert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Leider richtet sich die Verfügbarkeit / Erschwinglichkeit von Wohnraum ebenso wenig nach der Lage des Arbeitsplatzes, wie sich die Verfügbarkeit von Arbeitsplätzen nach Lage des Wohnsitzes richtet. Von Ausbau und Zuverlässigkeit des jeweiligen ÖPNV dazwischen ganz zu schweigen.


Ausreden, genau wie meine zum öffentlichen Nachverkehr. Allerdings
nutze ich als Alternative zum ÖNV das Fahrrad und nicht das Auto.
Wie auch jeden "Gang" in der Stadt mit dem Fahrrad erledige.

Es ist der eigene Egoismus und es ist die Geringschätzung der Umwelt.
Stell Dir vor, ich wäre bei Dir zu Besuch und würde in die Ecke pinkeln,
weil der Weg zum Klo zu beschwerlich ist. Was würdest Du machen?
Und ähnlich ist inzwischen meine Einstellung zu Menschen, die unserer
aller Umwelt mit Füßen treten. 

Erlebt habe ich übriegens das in Bayern in Bräuhäusern. Da pinkeln die 
lederbehosten älteren Eingeboreren einfach unter den Tisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Durch Neigung, du Komiker.
> Einerseits durch die Neigung von Fahrzeugen, irgendwann fahruntüchtig zu werden und andererseits (sowie hauptsächlich) durch die Neigung des Halters, ein neues Fahrzeug fahren zu wollen.



Gehörst du auch zu diesen Leuten, die einfach nur "etwas neues" kaufen, egal wie schlecht ist? Unzählige Entwicklungen vor allem im Software- und mobile-Markt belegen ja, dass es die in großer Zahl geben muss, aber ich kenne ehrlich gesagt nur Leute, die ein besseres Auto wollen. Das sind bislang neue Autos, weswegen neue gekauft werden, aber wenn du neue schlecher machst, gilt das nicht mehr.




> Zum einen werden Autos in Deutschland durchschnittlich 12 Jahre alt, bevor eine Außerbetriebnahme erfolgt. Diese Angabe sagt nicht aus, wie lange es tatsächlich gefahren wurde. In diesem Wert sind nicht nur ungenutzt abgestellte (Bordstein-Verschrottungen, Seniorenfahrzeuge, Vielleicht-brauchen-wird-den-ja-wieder-Zweitwagen etc.) enthalten, sondern vor allem auch der gewerbliche Kraftverkehr. Dieser ist es, der den Durchschnitt hauptsächlich hochzieht. Private Pkw werden nicht so alt, bevor sie aus dem (bundesdeutschen) Verkehr verschwinden.



12 Jahre? LOL. Beziehst du dich auf Zahlen aus den 90ern? Auf die 80er Rostlauben, die sich damals zerlegten, traf das sicherlich zu. Aber heute liegt schon das Durchschnittsalter bei 9,5 Jahren. Verschrottet wir nach 18 Jahren, wenn bei uns verschrottet wird. 
Mobile.de listet 
870000 Autos aus den letzten 5 Jahren (klarer Fall von Jahreswagenschwemme bei den Händlern - davon sind 540000 aus diesem oder dem letzten Jahr)
240000 aus den 5 Jahren davor
170000 aus den 5 davor, also die hintere Hälfte aus den 0er Jahren, die deiner Meinung nach schon verschwunden ist.
[url=https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/search.html?damageUnrepaired=NO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&isSearchRequest=true&maxFirstRegistrationDate=2004&maxPowerAsArray=KW&minFirstRegistrationDate=2000&minPowerAsArray=KW&scopeId=C&sfmr=false&usage=USED]96000 aus der erste Hälfte der 0er Jahre
36000 mit einem Alter von bis zu 25 Jahren und
46000, die noch einmal deutlich älter sind. Dabei haben diese Jahrgänge nicht annähernd den Korrosionsschutz heutiger Modelle gehabt und sie werden schlichtweg kaum noch von professionellen Händlern ins Internet gestellt.

Und das sind wohlgemerkt die Zahlen für Autos, die noch in Deutschland !verkauft! werden. Die fahren allesamt noch einmal mindestens fünf Jahre, bis der letzte Verkäufer sie hier nicht mehr los wird und entweder verschrottet (eher selten, dann z.B. mit 18 wie oben erwähnt) oder (häufiger) ins Ausland verkauft, weil sie hier niemand mehr haben will. Dieses Alter verschiebt sich aber jetzt schon immer weiter nach unten und wenn du den Markt für "neue" Jahreswagen austrocknest, in dem du Neuwagen unattraktiv machst, verschiebt sich die Alterspyramide entsprechend. Niemand hört mit dem Autofahren einfach so auf, weil Neuwagen auf einmal schlecht sind. Wer sich einen Neuwagen leisten kann, kann sich immer auch die Instandhaltung seines alten Fahreuges leisten. Selbst (bzw.: gerade) ein Passat aus dem letzten Jahrtausend ist im Unterhalt immer noch günstiger, als der Wertverlust eines Neuwagens. (Wenn auch, je nach Vergleichsobjekt, nicht wahnsinnig viel günstiger  .)

Ach ja: Professionelle Nutzer ziehen den Schnitt übrigens nicht nach oben, sondern DEUTLICH nach unten: https://www.kba.de/DE/Statistik/Fah.../2019_b_fahrzeugalter_kfz_dusl.html?nn=645784
Aufgrund der hohen Jahresfahrleistungen verschleißen die nun einmal viel mehr Fahrzeuge und müssen früher tauschen, umgekehrt lohnt sich das bei Arbeitsmaterial auch eher bzw. das Geld ist da. Würde man aus obiger Statistik die ganzen Vertreterschlitten, Firmenwagen und Liefer-gar-nicht-so-klein-Transporter rausrechnen, läge das Durchschnittschnittsalter für PKW klar im zweistelligen Bereich.
(Falls sich noch jemand wundert: Unter "Zugmaschinen", angegeben mit biblischen 30 Jahren im Schnitt sind für das KBA Ackerschlepper & Co. LKW stehen nicht ohne Grund mit 8 Jahren daneben )




cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja wir sollten nicht nur über Autos quatschen sondern über die Art wie sie benutzt werden.
> 
> Autobesitzer weigern sich den ÖPNV zu nutzen (und steigen selbst besoffen noch ins Auto anstatt es mal stehen zu lassen). Sie weigern sich mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren oder mit allem anderen was umweltfreundlich ist.
> Dazu wird gependelt was richtig schlimm ist, wir sind hier ein Pendlerland vom feinsten und haben auch feinsten Feinstaub und CO2 dadurch.




Mooooment: Als Auto-Besitzer möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass man so ein Ding auch haben aber nur wenig fahren kann 
(Zustimmung zu gesamten Rest aber)




Two-Face schrieb:


> Wohin?
> Ich dachte in die überfüllten, teuren Städte soll man ja nicht ziehen.



Sagt wer? Kenne keinen einzigen. Nichtmal die Bürgermeister von Berlin oder München bitten darum, von weiteren Zuziehern verschont zu bleiben.
Was stimmt: In die Städte zu ziehen kostet mehr, als auf dem Land zu bleiben. Man muss sich dann genauso etwas einschränken, wie es die Mehrheit der Deutschen ohnehin schon macht.
Wie nennt man nochmal Leute, die sich nicht einschränken, sondern bedienen wollen, die darauf bestehen, schöner zu leben als andere und das ganze auch noch subventioniert haben?
Landeier
Vorbilder
Ich komm grad nicht drauf
Pendler
Bonzen
ah, warte:
Arschlöcher




Mahoy schrieb:


> Leider richtet sich die Verfügbarkeit / Erschwinglichkeit von Wohnraum ebenso wenig nach der Lage des Arbeitsplatzes, wie sich die Verfügbarkeit von Arbeitsplätzen nach Lage des Wohnsitzes richtet. Von Ausbau und Zuverlässigkeit des jeweiligen ÖPNV dazwischen ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Ich bin beispielsweise in der beneidenswerten Situation, den Weg zur Arbeit zu Fuß zu schaffen. Aber das auch nur deshalb, weil ich überdurchschnittlich gut zu Fuß bin und mir meine Arbeitszeit so flexibel einteilen kann, dass eine knappe Stunde strammer Marsch kein Ding sind. Das ist aber nichts, was ich bei Anderen voraussetzen dürfte.



Man kann es nicht voraussetzen, nein. Man muss auch auf Härtefälle achten, klar. Aber im großen und Ganzen ist es nun einmal so: Die überwältigende Mehrheit der Deutschen lebt in einer Stadt. Die überwältigende Mehrheit der Arbeitsplätze ist in Städten. Wirklich auf dem Land wohnen vergleichsweise wenige, wie man schon allein an der durchschnittlichen Bevölkerungsdichte sehen kann, die gar kein Land mehr übrig lassen würde, wenn nicht die Mehrheit in irgendwelchen Ballungsräumen leben würde. Und bei denen, die tatsächlich jwd leben, muss man noch die echten Landeier abziehen, die da auch arbeiten.
Obwohl es aber um die meisten Arbeitsplätze genug Wohnungen und um die meisten Arbeitsplätze genug Wohnungen gibt, haben wir ohne Ende Pendler. Weil dieser Lebensstil einfach massiv auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit und er Umwelt subventioniert wird und natürlich nehmen viele Leute nicht einen kostspieligen Umzug auf sich, wenn sie auch für n Appel und n Ei hin und her tuckern können. Aber das muss sich eben ändern. Und nein, nicht erst wenn wir einen perfekten, bundesweit ausgebauten ÖPNV haben. Denn auch genau diese Pendler sind es ja, die seit Jahrzehnten Politiker wählen, die immer mehr Geld in große Straßenbauprojekte und nichts in den ÖPNV investieren. Diese Leute sind nicht Opfer, sondern Ursache der herrschenden Misere. Und deswegen habe ich auch sehr wenig Mitleid mit denen.

Wer Mitleid verdient: HartzIVer, die vom Amt gezwungen werden, sich in 100 km Entfernung zu bewerben. Da braucht es meiner Meinung nach dringend und unabhängig von anderen Maßnahmen ein Neuregelung der Zumutbarkeit. Ich schlage "binnen 90 Minuten inklusive halber maximaler Wartezeit morgens/abends hin und zurück mit ÖPNV oder Fahrrad erreichbar". Das ist hinreichend unbequem, damit nicht jeder zweite einfach die Füße hochlegen kann, aber das bedeutet auch, dass z.B. diverse Teile Sachsen Anhalts und Thüringens auf einmal einen riesen Standortvorteil gegenüber der Münchener Innenstadt haben. Nämlich Supermärkte mit Kassierern für besserverdiende Angestellte, Putzfrauen wenn man mal ein neues Büro einrichten will, Handwerker, etc.. Was im Moment abläuft ist doch einfach nur krank: Wir reißen an einem Ende Deutschlands, wo noch relativ viel Platz ist, Häuser in durchaus gutem Zustand ab, während wir an anderen Stellen, wo es schon viel zu eng, ist schweineteure Neubauten reinquetschen, damit von diesen aus anschließend Menschen auf überfüllten Straßen täglich stundenlang im Stau stehen, um an "prestigeträchtigen" Adressen, die für moderne virtuell arbeitende Unternehmen überhaupt keine reale Bedeutung haben und in deren Nähe sich quasi niemand mehr irgendwas leisten kann, vor einem Rechner hocken.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sagt wer?


Der User, den ich damit zitiert habe.
Und noch ein paar andere hier aus dem Forum, die in ihrer Scheinheiligkeit und Selbstgerechtigkeit anderen vorzuschreiben versuchen, wie sie zu leben haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Cryon hat, zumindest hier, gesagt, dass man umziehen sollte. Ich habe dich gefragt wer sagt, dass man NICHT umziehen soll. Den Teil kenn ich nämlich nur mit "ich will nicht umziehen" oder "man sollte Leute nicht dazu drängen umzuziehen [weil ich will nicht dazu gedrängt werden]"


----------



## Two-Face (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Cryon hat, zumindest hier, gesagt, dass man umziehen sollte.


Er hat anderswo mal gesagt, dass die Leute selber schuld sind, wenn sie in überteurte Städte ziehen - ein einem Thread, wo's um Mietkosten ging.

Tut mir leid, dass ich so nachtragend bin.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Er hat anderswo mal gesagt, dass die Leute selber schuld sind, wenn sie in überteurte Städte ziehen - ein einem Thread, wo's um Mietkosten ging.
> 
> Tut mir leid, dass ich so nachtragend bin.



Na schuld sind die nicht, aber sie müssen sich überlegen - such ich mir jetzt nen Job in München - klar, da krieg ich 1000€ mehr Brutto raus, zahle aber 750€ mehr Miete - hab also im schlimmsten Fall noch weniger Geld als in ner kleineren Stadt wie sagen wir mal Chemnitz - wo man eben 1000€ Brutto weniger verdient, dafür nen halben Palast für 1000€ warm mieten kann. 
Das ist auch nicht schlimm, nur muss man genau überlegen was man macht und welche Auswirkungen die eigenen Entscheidungen haben:
Pendeln frisst die Freizeit auf und ist nicht gesund wenn man dies mit dem Auto macht.
Umzug in eine so schon rammelvolle Stadt entlastet die Stadt kein Stück - da muss man also auch bereit sein die Kosten dafür zu übernehmen.
Frage ich nach Home Office/Remote oder schleppe ich meinen Kadaver ins Büro - was ist sinnvoller, was ist produktiver.

ALLES was man tut, hat eine Auswirkung auf die Umwelt.

Meine Arbeit im Home Office bedeutet ich hab 0,nix an Arbeitsweg, ich spare mir Arbeitsklamotten und viele andere Kleinigkeiten.
Ich kann selbst entscheiden was für einem Stromanbieter ich das Geld geben will und wie viel Strom ich verbrauche (es ist viel, richtig viel, aber wesentlich weniger als das was ich im Büro mit Anfahrt verbrauchen würde). 
Und ich kann überall leben so lange ich da eine stabile und schnelle Internetleitung bekomme. Also auch in Thailand irgendwo. Bin aber noch hier weil ich hier auch etwas bewegen will und nicht in Thailand. 

Jeder muss sich Gedanken drum machen.

Und nicht jeder muss in die teure, vollgestopfte Stadt wenn er nicht will.
Es gibt nur wenige Berufe die unbedingt eine Großstadt als Arbeitsplatz voraussetzen. Es ist klar das Leute die z.B. bei der U-Bahn arbeiten nicht aufm Dorf leben können weil da so was NICHT EXISTIERT. Oder Spezialisten aus dem medizinischen Bereich, keiner braucht den irgendwo in der tiefsten Pampa. 
Aber der Rest kann sich bewusst für etwas entscheiden.  Hoffentlich ist es die Umwelt, für die man sich entscheidet und sagt - OK, ich zahle gerne mehr, schränke mich hier und da etwas ein und habe dafür selbst eine saubere, schöne Umwelt für mich und meine Familie etc. Wenn jeder so denkt, passt es auch. 
Viele Leute hier pfeifen aber drauf, wollen sich nur die Taschen vollstopfen - egal mit welchen Folgen. Solche Egoschweine kenne ich eigentlich aus Russland, aber doch nicht hier. Bei denen weiß ich aber auch woran das liegt, hier verstehe ich das aber nicht. Ein Land mit so einer Geschichte und massivem technologischen Vorsprung und irre guter Wirtschaft (= massiver Wohlstand der selbst bei den Amis so nicht vorhanden war) - da müsste sich doch noch n wenig Platz für die Umwelt finden.

P.S. ich bin nachtragend. An alle Säcke die hier im Stau stehen während daneben die Straßenbahn und 200m weiter die S-Bahn fährt - denen wünsche ich nen Platten, ne Kartoffel in jedem Auspuffrohr und das sie regelmäßig Diesel statt Benzin reinkippen und umgekehrt. 
Ich sehe die jeden Tag, kann denen fröhlich vom Balkon winken


----------



## Two-Face (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Na schuld sind die nicht, aber sie müssen sich überlegen - such ich mir jetzt nen Job in München - klar, da krieg ich 1000€ mehr Brutto raus, zahle aber 750€ mehr Miete - hab also im schlimmsten Fall noch weniger Geld als in ner kleineren Stadt wie sagen wir mal Chemnitz - wo man eben 1000€ Brutto weniger verdient, dafür nen halben Palast für 1000€ warm mieten kann.


Ich dachte, Chemnitz wär' ein Drecksloch?


cryon1c schrieb:


> Jeder muss sich Gedanken drum machen.


Jemand, der eben keine 1000€ brutto verdient, macht sich zwangsläufig über ganz andere Sachen Gedanken.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und nicht jeder muss in die teure, vollgestopfte Stadt wenn er nicht will.
> Es gibt nur wenige Berufe die unbedingt eine Großstadt als Arbeitsplatz voraussetzen.
> Es ist klar das Leute die z.B. bei der U-Bahn arbeiten nicht aufm Dorf leben können weil da so was NICHT EXISTIERT. Oder Spezialisten aus dem medizinischen Bereich, keiner braucht den irgendwo in der tiefsten Pampa.


Ja, aber wie viele Pampas kennst du, die halbwegs gut bezahlte Arbeitsplätze für ausgebildete Techniker, Krankenpfleger oder Kaufleute stellen?


cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber der Rest kann sich bewusst für etwas entscheiden.  Hoffentlich ist es die Umwelt, für die man sich entscheidet und sagt - OK, ich zahle gerne mehr, schränke mich hier und da etwas ein und habe dafür selbst eine saubere, schöne Umwelt für mich und meine Familie etc. Wenn jeder so denkt, passt es auch.


Weißt du, das Problem ist weniger der Wohnort und der damit verundende Weg zur Arbeit.
Wenn du schon selber so schön sagst, dass ALLES eine Auswirkung auf die Umwelt hat, solltest du wohl am besten wissen, dass dies auch das Kaufverhalten miteinbezieht.
Was ist denn das größere Problem, jemand der 100km zur Arbeit pendelt (zufällig kenne ich da einige, die so einen Weg in Kauf nehmen) oder die ganzen ungefilterten Schlote auf Binnenschiffen? 
Die ganzen Lebensmittel, welche über hunderte Kilometer durch ganz Europa und die Welt transportiert werden? 
Was glaubst du eigentlich, ist in den ganzen LKWs, die du auf der Straße rumdüsen siehst? Etwa nur Möbel? Nö, da sind auch billig importierte Weine aus Portugal dabei, Äpfel aus Neuseeland, Fleisch aus und für Afrika oder eben die Markenklamotten, die in Ländern für Hungerlöhne genäht wurden und die sich einen Dreck um Umweltschutz scheren.
Was denkst du, passiert mit den ganzen ausrangierten Diesel-Fahrzeugen? Die werden nicht verschrottet, sondern werden in anderen Ländern von anderen ganz einfach weitergefahren.

Nein, Pendler an sich ist nicht das größte Problem. Der Konsument ist es.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Chemnitz wär' ein Drecksloch?
> 
> Jemand, der eben keine 1000€ brutto verdient, macht sich zwangsläufig über ganz andere Sachen Gedanken.
> 
> ...



Chemnitz ist auch n Drecksloch, aber dafür extrem billig und die Löhne sind da ausreichend um gut zu leben. Hast halt nix Kultur, nix Nachtleben usw. Vor&Nachteile, willste die Kultur aus München - mussu dort leben und das auch bezahlen.

Und es ging hier um 1000€ Unterschied, Brutto. Was ziemlich normal ist zwischen Kleinstadt/Dorf und einer Metropole, bei derselben Arbeit und ähnlichen Vertragsbedingungen. Wäre bei mir auch nicht anders und bei den Kollegen ebenso.

Und ja, ich kenne so einige Pampas die auch Krankenpfleger, Kaufleute und Techniker brauchen. Die zahlen deutlich weniger, dafür ist das Leben da auch ebenfalls günstiger, allein die Wohnung ist oft nur halb so teuer.

Und irgendwo muss man anfangen.
Erstmal auf das pendeln komplett verzichten, ink. Subventionen dafür aka Pendlerpauschale.
Dann aufhören Äpfel aus Neuseeland zu kaufen. 
Und dann langsam mal auf die Kreuzfahrt verzichten und mal mit dem Zug irgendwohin reisen. 
Es macht natürlich Sinn bei sich anzufangen, vor Ort. Weil das was man mit dem Auto verursacht erstmal lokal bleibt, die globale Auswirkung gibt es auch, aber die lokale ist dabei das Problem. Nicht der LKW der irgendwo in Litauen gestartet ist weil man Sprotten aus der Region haben will. 
Zufällig kenne ich auch einige die pendeln. Die meisten tun dies nicht mehr, sie wollten mehr Zeit für die Familie, mehr Zeit für sich, hatten oft einen Burn-out weil 10h arbeiten und dann noch 2h im Stau stehen und Anschiss von der Freundin bekommen weil man wieder den Abend mit den Eltern versemmelt hat - war denen zu viel. 
 Es lebt sich viel ruhiger wenn man nicht den Stress hat jeden Morgen zusehen zu müssen wie man pünktlich ankommt weil einem sonst der Chef die Ohren langzieht, wenn man weiß das man die Kids pünktlich aus dem Kindergarten abholen kann weil man zu Fuß 10min bis dahin läuft, mit Baustellen vll 12 - und keine 2h mitm Auto. 
Glaub mir, seit dem die nicht mehr pendeln sind die viel entspannter, ich sehe sie öfter und mehr Geld haben sie am Ende auch noch, weil sie nun mehr Überstunden machen können durch mehr Freizeit und weil sie einfach Geld sparen statt es in den Tank zu kippen und das Auto zu unterhalten.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Du kannst nicht von dir oder deinen Bekannten immer auf andere schließen.

Die Leute, die ich kenne und bis nach München pendeln (15km mit dem Auto bis zu nächsten Bahnhof, 85km mit dem Zug in die Stadt), sind in ihrem Wohnort auch in Vereinen aktiv, und zwar auch noch seit ihrer Jugend, haben inzwischen leitende Positionen inne. Und damit meine ich nicht irgendwelche Schützen- oder "Heimatvereine" (_Sauf_vereine, wie der eine oder andere vom Lande mir mit Sicherheit folgen kann) sondern gemeinnützige Vereine, wie Rotes Kreuz oder Freiwillige Feuerwehr. Ziehen sie von dort weg, verlieren sie alle ihre Kontakte, müssen ihre Positionen dort aufgeben und die Vereine bekommen ein Mitglieder- und Führungsproblem.
Ich kenne auch Ortsverbände, die komplett den Bach runter gegangen sind, nachdem sehr aktive Mitglieder wegen Job und Karriere weggezogen sind.
Du brauchst aber solche Vereine auf dem Land, damit die Infrastruktur erhalten bleibt.
Dazu kommen noch persönliche Umstände, wie pflegebedürftige Angehörige, Familie, usw. 

MMn. machen es sich du und viele andere viel zu leicht immer über andere zu urteilen und deren Lebenslage besser einschätzen zu können, als sie selbst, nur damit man die schön in sein eigenes Weltbild stopfen kann. 
Mit Berufspendlern habe ich weniger ein Problem. Auch die Leute, die scheinbar gerne im Stau stehen gehen mir weit weniger auf den Sack, als die, die ihr Fleisch, Obst und Gemüse im Supermarkt, oder schlimmer, im Discounter kaufen.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Tu ich nicht, ich hab einen ziemlich einzigartigen Job, komplett Remote und das praktisch in Vollzeit arbeitet hier nur ein Bruchteil von nem Prozent. 
Aber jeder hat die Option was wirklich interessantes zu tun und sich die Umwelt so zu gestalten wie er es braucht.

Es geht auch nicht darum den CO2-Verbrauch komplett auf 0 zu fahren und in ner Höhle zu leben, ja nichts konsumieren und schon gar nicht Waren aus dem Ausland (komm schon, wir leben davon das unsere Waren im Ausland so gut ankommen). 
Es geht darum, den unnötigen Mist abzuschaffen und was für die Umwelt zu tun, vor allem bei sich um die Ecke - jeder in seiner eigenen Ecke. 
Und da ist subventioniertes pendeln mit das schlimmste was man machen kann im Alltag. Klar, wer 2-3x im Monat irgendwohin fliegt ist noch schlimmer, aber das sind genau solche Ausnahmen wie ich. 

Übrigens gab es eine massive Landflucht und die hält immer noch an, ist ungebrochen, an manchen Orten hat sie sich sogar vervielfacht. Warum? Na weil die Leute begreifen das pendeln und ihre Lebenszeit es nicht wert sind. Was bringt einem das schöne Haus aufm Land wenn man es im dunkeln verlässt, im dunkeln wieder betritt und dann nur Zeit hat für duschen, essen und pennen?
Die Welt verändert sich, die Jobs verlagern sich in die Städte. Man braucht keine 15 Mitarbeiter beim Bauern mehr, der GPS-gesteuerte Trekker schafft das auch mit 1 Person. Immer mehr Jobs sind in der IT, Verwaltung und sonstigem Kram im Büro beschäftigt und das Büro steht nun mal in der Innenstadt in einer größeren Stadt. Macht ja auch Sinn, weil da die Mitarbeiter alle recht nah dran leben können und der Chef auch. Und es ist eine solide Adresse wenn sie nicht neben einem Kuhstall steht. 
Und die Leute müssen sich daran anpassen.

Individualverkehr wird aussterben, es hat viel zu viele Nachteile und keine wirklichen Vorteile in der aktuellen Welt so wie sie ist. Viele Städte wie Copenhagen, Tokyo oder New York zeigen einem wie es geht und wie man die Leute erfolgreich aus ihrem Auto rausholt.

Wir haben in Deutschland nur ein Phänomen was nur mit den Amerikanern und ihrer Besessenheit von Schusswaffen vergleichbar wäre: Was dem Deutschen seine Karre, ist dem Ami seine Knarre. Freiwillig abgeben und ohne weiterleben? Nur über meine Leiche! Genau nach diesem Motto wird hier Auto gefahren, egal was und wo, egal was für Auswirkungen es hat. 
Da ist Obst und Gemüse im Supermarkt kaufen (wo denn sonst, Papaya und Mango wächst hier NICHT und der lokale Händler kann es mir auch nicht verkaufen). Naja, Bioladen eher


----------



## Two-Face (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

In Tokio oder New York würde ich aber nicht mal begraben werden wollen.

Das Wohnen in der Stadt ist unfassbar teuer geworden, seit man es in den 90ern für so toll befunden hat, Wohnraum (ein Gut, das genauso wie Wasser und Nahrung eigentlich Grundrecht ist) zu verprivatisieren und sich ein Otto-Normalbürger es sich kaum noch leisten kann, in der Stadt zu wohnen. München will die ganzen reichen Bonzen aus dem Ausland locken und eine Appartment-City, wie New York, schaffen in welcher das "Proletariat" schön in Ghettos hausen soll. Dabei braucht jeder Stadt eben seine Otto-Normalbürger; Pflegekräfte, Beamte, Kaufleuter, Handwerker...

Und absolut jedes Grundnahrungsmittel kann problemlos in Deutschland produziert und verkauft werden. Mangos? Luxusware. Gehört drastisch teurer verpreist. Äpfel, Gurken, Salate, Rüben usw. kann man auch hier anbauen. Ebenso Fleisch; Das gehört eigentlich vom Metzger verarbeitet und verkauft, nicht vom Supermarkt.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja wer etwas erreichen will in bestimmten Bereichen, muss in so einer Stadt leben.
Willste in SüdKorea was bewegen? Musst in Seoul sein, eine Betonwüste vom feinsten, riesige Wolkenkratzer und eine Autostadt, irre breite Straßen etc. Die Luft dort willste nicht atmen. Wenn man die Luft sieht und es kein Nebel ist, läuft gewaltig was falsch. So was will ich hier niemals sehen. Wie verhindert man das? Richtig, Autos für Individualverkehr so teuer machen das es zum Luxus wird.

Mangos sind hingegen kein Luxus, genau so wie die Banane oder Ananas kein Luxus ist. Oder eine AMD-CPU die irgendwo in Malaysia hergestellt wurde. Die Welt ist global geworden, wir alle rennen mit Smartphones die in China gebaut wurden, arbeiten mit PCs wo kein einziges Teil mehr in Deutschland oder den USA produziert wird  und wir tragen Klamotten aus Ländern die manche nicht mal auf der Karte finden würden.
Ich hab damit kein Problem - jedes Land spezialisiert sich auf etwas was sie gut können und wo sich die Produktion gut gestaltet. 

Das Wohnen in der Stadt ist übrigens nicht teuer geworden. Es war schon immer teuer und ist im Verhältnis zu den Jobs die in den Städten (und NUR in den Städten) existieren auch etwa gleich geblieben.
Chirurgen, Anwälte, Architekten und Börsenanalysten usw. - typische Stadt-Jobs die auf dem Land keine Zukunft haben, all die leben gut und gerne in den Städten. Manchmal im Speckgürtel, nur ist dieser bei den Metropolen mittlerweile so weit weg das man von dort schon ne Stunde bis zur Arbeit braucht. 
Beamte und Handwerker verdienen übrigens gar nicht mal so schlecht und leben in den Städten ohne Probleme. Nur schlecht bezahlte Jobs wie Friseure - die haben Probleme. Aber davon gibt es hier auch zu viele. Es gibt mehr Friseure als alles andere, ist ja klar das sie hier nichts verdienen wenn davon 3 in jeder Straße sind und sie sich gegenseitig die Preise drücken. Die Kunden freut es, 15€ für nen Haarschnitt, da kostet das Essen im Restaurant deutlich mehr.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Mietpreise sind seit den 90ern kontinuierlich angestiegen, natürlich ist das Leben in der Stadt immer teurer und unerschwinlicher geworden. Selbst in so einem Loch wie Augsburg (das sage ich so, weil die Stadt nunmal ein Loch ist) zahlst du inzwischen bis zu 18€ pro qm, das war vor zehn Jahren nicht mal die Hälfte.
Du vergisst zudem immer wieder, dass in DE sehr hohe Steuerabgaben nötig werden. Mehr als die Hälfte von dem, was du verdienst, darfst du für Staat und Versicherungen abdrücken. Da bleibt einem Ehepaar, das in der Pflege arbeitet mit 2 Kindern oder mehr in der Stadt so gut we nichts. Verschissen hast du erst recht, wenn du z.B. als Rentner per Eigenbedarfsanmeldung gekündigt wirst.
Von den ganzen Niedriglöhnern fang' ich jetzt besser mal nicht an...

Und natürlich sind Mangos Luxusware - ebenso wie das ganze andere, exotische Zeugs, wie Bananen, Datteln, Maracujas oder Ananas. Die sind zum (Über)Leben unnötig, werden aber trotzdem spottbillg importiert und verkauft. Dasselbe gilt für das Kilo Rumpsteak bei Aldi.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja die Verdienste sind seit den 90ern auch angestiegen, ebenfalls ordentlich.
Nicht bei allen Berufen, aber bei vielen die nur in den Städten existieren oder an speziellen Plätzen wie Flughäfen z.B.
Also bei Leuten bei denen die Arbeit den Wohnort diktiert. 
Ich sag's mal so, die Mieten würden nicht so ansteigen wenn es keine Leute gibt die das bezahlen wollen. Die Städte und das ganze Angebot an Kultur und die zentrale Lage usw. schätzen. 

Es geht ja nicht nur ums überleben. Gute, gesunde Produkte durch die Welt zu bewegen ist nicht schlecht. Natürlich nicht optimal, aber das hat wenigstens eine positive Wirkung auf die Gesundheit der Leute. Können auch etwas mehr kosten.
Aber den eigenen Hintern via Auto rumzufahren wenn die gleiche Strecke via Zug abgedeckt ist und der sogar schneller ist - das ist dann Quatsch. 

Ich sehe das Problem darin das hier Löhne nicht gleichmäßig für alle steigen - Niedriglöhner bleiben auf der Strecke, alles was vorher schon gut verdient hat, verdient jetzt auch gut. Und hohe Steuern sind an sich nicht schlecht - dafür haben wir ein gutes Gesundheitssystem, gute Straßen, kostenloses Studium etc. Man finanziert das doch gerne. Und da noch n wenig für die Umwelt auszugeben ist auch kein Thema.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich sag's mal so, die Mieten würden nicht so ansteigen wenn es keine Leute gibt die das bezahlen wollen. Die Städte und das ganze Angebot an Kultur und die zentrale Lage usw. schätzen.


Die Mieten wären nicht so gestiegen, wären Sozialwohnungen nicht zu tausendfach abgestoßen und verprivatisiert worden.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur ums überleben. Gute, gesunde Produkte durch die Welt zu bewegen ist nicht schlecht. Natürlich nicht optimal, aber das hat wenigstens eine positive Wirkung auf die Gesundheit der Leute. Können auch etwas mehr kosten.


Och komm', was für ein Quatsch.
Sauerkraut enthält mehr Vitamin C, als jede Ananas der Welt und muss nirgendwoher importiert werden. Ich kann mich auch ganz ohne exotische Früchte vollkommen gesund ernähren. Ich brauche auch nicht jeden Tag Billigfleisch zum Überleben. Und es kann auch nicht sein, dass ich für ein Filetsück im Schnitt mehr bezahle, als für eine Packung Obst oder Gemüse. Da bekomme ich Hähnchenbrustfilet praktisch hinterhergeschmissen, während ich für Tomaten, die nur aus Wasser bestehen, pro Kilo mehr bezahlen muss - die Schlegel, für die sich der gemeine Deutsche zu fein ist zu essen, werden hingegen nach Afrika importiert, wo sie schön den Binnenmarkt ruinieren.

Also mal ehrlich.
Dagegen ist der Berufspendler ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber den eigenen Hintern via Auto rumzufahren wenn die gleiche Strecke via Zug abgedeckt ist und der sogar schneller ist - das ist dann Quatsch.


Hatten wir das nicht schon?
Du hast nicht überall die gleiche Anbindung, nicht jedes Kuhkaff hat einen Bahnhof oder eine Busverbindung, welche stündlich frequentiert.^^


cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem darin das hier Löhne nicht gleichmäßig für alle steigen - Niedriglöhner bleiben auf der Strecke, alles was vorher schon gut verdient hat, verdient jetzt auch gut.


Blödsinn - das kannst du jetzt mal dem Metaller oder dem Angestellen in den ganzen Fleischfabriken sagen. Die haben früher netto das Doppelte rausbekommen...


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und hohe Steuern sind an sich nicht schlecht - dafür haben wir ein gutes Gesundheitssystem, gute Straßen, kostenloses Studium etc. Man finanziert das doch gerne. Und da noch n wenig für die Umwelt auszugeben ist auch kein Thema.


Hohe Steuern sind dann gut, wenn sie nicht die falschen treffen - es kann z.B. nicht sein, wenn ein Niedriglöhner den vollen Sozialbeitrag bezahlen muss, während sich ein Spitzenverdiener durch Beitragsdeckelung ausklinken kann. Schröder lässt grüßen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das gute in Deutschland ist, dass es keine großartige Pampa gibt und wir eigentlich viele Großstädte haben.
Ich bin im Sommer ja mit dem Zug (Regio) nach Paris und es war einfach krass. Selbst die Provinzhauptstädte waren einfach nichts!


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das gute in Deutschland ist, dass es keine großartige Pampa gibt und wir eigentlich viele Großstädte haben.


Trotzdem leben 2/3 alle Menschen Deutschlands in ländlichen Gegenden.

Und ich bin froh das ich nicht in einer Großstadt wohne.
Die nächste größere Stadt ist Bielefeld.  Welche ich auch eher meide.
Dennoch haben wir hier in OWL eine gute Infrastruktur.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Klar ist es eine ländliche Gegend, aber die nächste größere Stadt ist idR auch nur nen Katzensprung entfernt.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

NRW ist Deutschlands bevölkerungsreichstes Bundesland. Wahrscheinlich wegen dem Ruhrpott und Rheingebiet.
Aber auf gesamt Deutschland bezogen Leben die meisten Menschen nicht in Großstädten.
Und das finde ich auch gut so. Das wir noch schöne ländliche Gegenden haben.
Nur die Infrastruktur muß besser ausgebaut werden.
Bahn - und Busverbindungen, Straßen, Internet usw.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Blödsinn - das kannst du jetzt mal dem Metaller oder dem Angestellen in den ganzen Fleischfabriken sagen. Die haben früher netto das Doppelte rausbekommen...
> 
> Hohe Steuern sind dann gut, wenn sie nicht die falschen treffen - es kann z.B. nicht sein, wenn ein Niedriglöhner den vollen Sozialbeitrag bezahlen muss, während sich ein Spitzenverdiener durch Beitragsdeckelung ausklinken kann. Schröder lässt grüßen.



Blödsinn: frag die IT/Developer wie das bei denen aussieht oder Chirurgen oder Architekten oder Piloten. Ich meinte Leute die RICHTIG gut verdienen, bei denen sind die Löhne gleichmäßig angestiegen seit den 90ern. Warum wohl. 

Und nein hohe Steuern treffen hier die richtigen, die sind so ausgelegt das jeder vernünftig einzahlt bis zu einer gewissen Grenze. Die Spitzenverdiener usw. noch weiter zu belasten führt dazu das diese sich woanders hin absetzen weil die Steuerlast irgendwann zu hoch wird - nicht jeder mag über die Hälfte von seinem Einkommen abdrücken. Deswegen deckeln. Das aktuelle System ist ziemlich gut und gerecht, da haben es andere Länder viel schlimmer. 
z.B. zahlen die Russen nur 13% Einkommenssteuer. Egal wie viel Geld sie verdient haben. Für den ungelernten Arbeiter ist das eine spürbare Summe, für den wohlhabenden Manager - Peanuts. 

Und meine Meinung zu den Mieten kennst du schon. Wer unbedingt in der Metropole leben will, darf dafür blechen. Das ist der Preis den man für eine Großstadt bezahlt. Überall auf der Welt sind die Großstädte wesentlich teurer als das Umland. Nun muss man auch dafür sorgen das die Leute mit ihren Autos 3x überlegen ob sie in die Stadt mit dem Auto fahren. Horrende Preise für Parkplätze helfen dabei wunderbar, so 20€ am Tag fürs parken und der Autofahrer lässt das nächste Mal die Karre stehen.

Hier ist übrigens praktisch jedes Kaff gut angebunden. Klar gibt es Ecken die keinen Bahnhof haben, aber das liegt auch überwiegend daran das da keiner danach schreit - Angebot und Nachfrage. Je mehr Leute sich vom Auto in den Zug quetschen desto eher werden auch die ganzen Dörfer angebunden um diese Leute zu versorgen. Da sich hier aber jeder ins Auto quetscht und dann die Autobahnen verstopft, wird auch nichts angeschlossen - für die 1,5 Leute da hält auch kein Zug.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber auf gesamt Deutschland bezogen Leben die meisten Menschen nicht in Großstädten.
> Und das finde ich auch gut so. Das wir noch schöne ländliche Gegenden haben.



Da stimme ich mal zu. 

Lieber etwas kleiner und gemütlicher,

als Hektik und Chaos.

Die Menschen brauchen nun mal etwas Raum,

je weiter dieser eingeschränkt wird,

umso mehr drehen die Leute durch.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ausreden, genau wie meine zum öffentlichen Nachverkehr.



Nö, schau dir doch die Großstädte an: Selbst wenn es dich überhaupt nicht stört, mit jedermann zu kuscheln und obwohl noch viel zu viele Leute mit eigenem Pkw unterwegs sind, sind die Bahnen zu Stoßzeiten knackevoll, während auf dem Bahnsteig noch massenweise Leute stehen, die auch noch gerne mitgefahren wären. Und die werden auch nur sehr langsam weniger, obwohl alle zehn Minuten eine Bahn fährt. Was wiederum ein Rhythmus ist, der den Betrieb an seine Grenzen bringt und dazu führt, dass auch mal gar nichts fährt, weil Mensch oder Material aufgegeben haben.

ÖPNV ist eine super Sache, aber damit diese für alle Städter (!) verlässlich funktioniert, ist noch viel politischer Wille und finanzieller Einsatz erforderlich. Und sicherlich auch die eine oder andere Überlegung, wie man nicht nur Transportkapazitäten erhöht, sondern eventuell auch das Fahrgastaufkommen gleichmäßiger verteilt. Und dann soll ja nicht nur der Personen, sondern auch noch der Güterverkehr auf die Schiene.

Wenn das irgendwann zuverlässig funktioniert, ist in Sachen Verkehr die Umweltentlastung so groß, dass es auch nicht mehr stört, wenn auf dem flachen Land weiterhin eher Auto gefahren werden müsste.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nun die Taktung im ÖPNV in Deutschland ist auch nicht sehr hoch.
Wien und Paris haben (als ich dort war) im 2 Minuten Takt die Bahnen getaktet. Wien war dabei sehr gut, bei Paris merkt man aber, dass die ganzen Stationen wirklich uralt sind und entsprechend eng sind.

Außerdem meint man in Deutschland in einigen Städten Stadtbahnen zu bauen, anstatt reiner U Bahnen.

Ich persönlich finde Hochbahnen sehr interessant, man kann die Vorteile von Straßen und U Bahnen ganz gut kombinieren. Leider geht man kaum noch auf sowas ein...

EDIT:
YouTube

Erklärt mal wieder ziemlich gut warum Atomkraft nicht die Zukunft ist.
Was ich noch nie großartig bedacht habe:
Uran soll bei aktuellem Verbrauch nur weniger als 200 Jahre verfügbar sein.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Blödsinn: frag die IT/Developer wie das bei denen aussieht oder Chirurgen oder Architekten oder Piloten. Ich meinte Leute die RICHTIG gut verdienen, bei denen sind die Löhne gleichmäßig angestiegen seit den 90ern. Warum wohl.


Frag' dochmal gut ausgebildete Ingenieure oder Akademiker aus naturwissenschaftlichen Bereichen, was die hier verdienen. Das sind für gewöhnlich die, welche ins Ausland abwandern weil sie dort drastisch mehr bekommen. Aber sich dann beschweren, wenn Fachkräftemangel herrscht.
Und ja, Metaller und Fabrikangestellte in fleischverarbeitenden Konzernen WAREN Spitzenverdiener - letztere haben früher so viel Geld verdient, dass sie mit Anfang 50 in Rente haben gehen können. Mussten sie auch, denn so einen Job macht keiner bis 60. Inzwischen machen dies größtenteils Ausländer, weil der Lohn in dem Bereich seit Schröder so weit runtergedrückt wurde, dass man dort nur noch ein bisschen besser verdient, als bei vergleichbaren Jobs in Osteuropa. Und das ist nur ein Sektor. Und von Zeitarbeit fange ich gar nicht erst an.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und nein hohe Steuern treffen hier die richtigen, die sind so ausgelegt das jeder vernünftig einzahlt bis zu einer gewissen Grenze.


Nicht jeder ist ein Pilot oder Chirug. Die Löhne sind im Schnitt seit der Agenda 2010 gesunken, Deutschland ist ein Niedriglohnland, ob dir das ein deinen Kram passt oder nicht. Vor Schröder und seinem Lohndumping war das nicht so.
Die Abgabenlast wurde aber im Gegenzug nie angepasst. Auch das veraltete Rentensystem, welches in der Form seit Adenauer existiert, wurde nie grundlegend reformiert.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Spitzenverdiener usw. noch weiter zu belasten führt dazu das diese sich woanders hin absetzen weil die Steuerlast irgendwann zu hoch wird - nicht jeder mag über die Hälfte von seinem Einkommen abdrücken.


So wie es aktuell jeder tut. Egal ob Spitzenverdiener oder nicht...


cryon1c schrieb:


> Das aktuelle System ist ziemlich gut und gerecht, da haben es andere Länder viel schlimmer.


Deutschland hat weltweit mit die höchste Steuerlast. Du zahlst in Europa fast nirgendwo so viel Einkommenssteuer. Das ist bei den heutigen Löhnen immens - ich weiß, die Arbeitnehmer aus dem Sozialsektor sowie Niedriglöhner und Lebensmittelhandwerker die das schwer trifft und denen noch in den 90ern deutlich mehr geblieben ist, gehen dir am Arsch vorbei.


cryon1c schrieb:


> z.B. zahlen die Russen nur 13% Einkommenssteuer. Egal wie viel Geld sie verdient haben. Für den ungelernten Arbeiter ist das eine spürbare Summe, für den wohlhabenden Manager - Peanuts.


Ja ich weiß, die Manager sind allesamt verdammt arme Schweine. Denen geht es so schlecht, dass sie inzwischen schon Haustiere auf Firmenkosten halten müssen. Und dann bleibt denen nichst anderes übrig, als ein paar Angestellte zu feuern. Die kosten ja schließlich dem finanziell limitiertem Aktionär viel zu viel Geld...


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und meine Meinung zu den Mieten kennst du schon.


Ja, ich kenne deine Meinung zu Mietpreisen schon und auch, dass es dich nicht interessiert, dass die Privatisierung und politische Fehlentscheidungen vordergründig schuld daran ist. Aber es interessiert dich ja auch nicht, wenn Leute, die schon seit über 20 Jahren - also nicht erst seit gestern - in einer Stadt wohnen, plötzlich die Wohnung gekündigt wird und nirgendwo sonst mehr hinziehen können. Oder Familien keine Bleibe mehr finden.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Hier ist übrigens praktisch jedes Kaff gut angebunden. Klar gibt es Ecken die keinen Bahnhof haben, aber das liegt auch überwiegend daran das da keiner danach schreit - Angebot und Nachfrage. Je mehr Leute sich vom Auto in den Zug quetschen desto eher werden auch die ganzen Dörfer angebunden um diese Leute zu versorgen. Da sich hier aber jeder ins Auto quetscht und dann die Autobahnen verstopft, wird auch nichts angeschlossen - für die 1,5 Leute da hält auch kein Zug.



So kann man sich die Dinge auch zurechtrücken. 
Aber an Selbstgerechtigkeit hat es dir noch nie gemangelt. So ein Homeoffice muss echt toll sein...


----------



## cryon1c (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naturwissenschaften ist aber auch so ein Bereich wo hier schlecht bezahlt wird. Naja nennen wir das nicht schlecht, nennen wir das ungenügend. Schlecht bezahlt werden Pfleger etc.

Und die Löhne sind zwar im Schnitt gesunken wenn man das allgemein quer über alle Bereiche betrachtet, es gibt aber Bereiche wo diese massiv gesunken sind, wo nichts passiert ist und wo sie massiv gestiegen sind (Manager-Boni z.B. - gut, ist kein klassischer Lohn, aber gehört dazu). Das ist aber auch normal. Genau so normal wie die Tatsache das es keine Schmiede mehr gibt hier weil die keiner mehr braucht. 

Und wegen woanders bewegen - ich überlege das auch. Aber nicht wegen Steuern. Es wäre nice2have sozusagen, aber das ist nicht der Grund. Mieses Klima (politisch und zwischenmenschlich), immer mehr Straftaten (winke mal meinen 2 Mountainbikes die 2019 den Besitzer unfreiwillig gewechselt haben), allgemein sind hier alle immer angepisst (früher waren das Leute die mal nen schlechten Tag hatten, jetzt haben wohl alle durchgehend schlechte Tage), dazu die Idiotie mit Gesetzen die vollkommen an der Realität vorbeischießen (hallo Registrierung von E-Rollern und fehlende Zulassung für OneWheels etc.). Dazu der massive Rechtsruck, die Zunahme von Fremdenfeindlichkeit und Rassismus (dafür bin ich hier nicht eingewandert) und viele andere Sachen die einem das Leben unschön machen. Und ich bin damit bei weitem nicht allein, aber Geld bzw Steuern sind mit das letzte was einen dazu bewegt. Mit Geld kann man keine freundlichen Leute auf der Straße herbeizaubern, mit Geld kann man keine Nazis vertreiben und Politiker die Unfug machen kriegt man auch nicht mit Geld zu irgendwas gutem bewegt (naja eine Lobby die da was "durchfinanziert" bei denen, Parteispenden etc. könnte ja mal, aber so was hab ich nicht). Die 200-300€ im Monat die einem da extra übrig bleiben machen den Braten auch nicht fett. 

Und als Folge darauf^ - hohe Steuern schaden nicht. Die sieht man auch wenn die ordentlich verwaltet werden etc. - die Infrastruktur, Gesundheitswesen, überall.  Und hier ist das Problem: z.B. 40% Steuern von 0,nix sind immer noch 0,nix. 40% von sagen wir mal 5000€ Brutto sind aber schon anständig.
Die Leute müssen sich also selbst um ihr Einkommen kümmern, dann sind die Steuern auch kein großes Thema mehr. Klar werden die hoch bleiben, dafür ist der Lebensstandard dann auch entsprechend. Was bringen einem z.B. niedrige Steuern in Bulgarien wenn man kaputte Straßen hat und Angst vor dem veralteten Krankenhaus, wenn mal was ist?

Und die Manager bei den Russen sind schon viel weiter. Die fliegen ihre Haustiere mit dem Firmenjet zu den Ausstellungen an denen sie teilnehmen! Hier ist noch sehr viel mehr Luft nach oben was das angeht xD Spaß natürlich, aber das sind Probleme um die sich Staatsanwälte kümmern müssen, die passenden Gesetze haben wir für fast jeden Fall hier und das schon lange. 

Und die Leute die in der Stadt seit 20 Jahren wohnen - sieh dir mal Leipzig an. Vor 20 Jahren war das eine unbeliebte Stadt mit extrem niedrigen Mieten und viel Leerstand im schlechten Zustand. Mittlerweile boomt die Stadt wie keine zweite hier im Osten, der Leerstand ist so gut wie aufgebraucht, der Zuzug ist ungebrochen. Ist ja klar das die Leute nach den 20 Jahren sich auf höhere Mieten einstellen müssen, als ob sie das hier nicht mitbekommen haben wie sich die Stadt entwickelt. Keiner hat hier einen Anspruch darauf ohne Mieterhöhungen in einer beliebten und gefragten Gegend sein ganzes Leben zu verbringen. Schon gar nicht wenn die Immobilie im Privatbesitz ist. Die Kosten sind ja auch gestiegen, der Grundstückswert hat sich vervielfacht an manchen Orten. Hier wird dir keiner was für 4,50€/m² mehr vermieten wie zu den Zeiten wo der € eingeführt wurde..

Und zum Schluss noch eine gute Nachricht:
Niederlande: Klimaaktivisten siegen gegen eigene Regierung - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Endlich geht es hier in Europa den Klimasündern und den faulen Politikern an den Kragen. Wünsche mir so was auch hier und werde mich dafür auch einsetzen das dies hier ebenfalls möglich wird. Klimaziele erreichen und übertreffen anstatt verschleppen - das muss doch langsam mal was werden. 
Dann sollte sich auch die Politik in Deutschland mal bewegen wenn denen von ganz oben ein passender Arschtritt verpasst wird!


----------



## Sparanus (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Würden wir als Europäer denken würden wir eher ein altes KKW hier sofort dicht machen als ein neues in den Niederlanden...


----------



## cryon1c (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja EU ist halt auf dem Papier die EU, aber jedes Land ist hier immer noch eigenständig. 
Europäer gibt es auch noch nicht, es gibt hier Deutsche, Polen usw. und jeder kocht seine eigene Suppe. Die EU ist nichts weiter als ein erweitertes Handelsabkommen mit nem Rattenschwanz an Verordnungen und Gesetzen der dranhängt


----------



## Two-Face (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Den Rechtsruck hast du in Deutschland auch wegen der Schröder-Politik, das ist wieder das prickelnde an der Sache.
Die SPD ist damals in die Mitte gerückt, die Union hat sich dem auch angenähert und irgendwann sind beide Parteien (vor allem aber der SPD) die Stammwähler weggebrochen. Die einen zur Linken, die anderen zu den Grünen und die Arbeiter, für welche die SPD ja eigentlich die Kernpartei war, wählen nun ohne groß zu überlegen, wem sie da eigentlich ihre Stimme geben, die AfD.
Die Agenda 2010 ist daran also mitschuld. Kinder- und Altersarmut und die immer weiter auseinanderklaffende Schere zwischen Arm und Reich - das kommt nicht von irgendwoher. Das ist auch kein Hirngespinst der Medien, das ist bittere Realität. Nicht jeder ist IT-Experte, Pilot, Arzt oder arbeitet in der Automobil- oder Rüstungsindustrie. 
Unsere Krankenhäuser stehen im Vergleich zu anderen Industrieländern, wie z.B. Japan, teils miserabel da. 
Die Versorgungslage ist dürftig, es wird zu viel operiert und immer wieder Hygienemängel.
Selbiges gilt für die Schulen; praktisch überall Lehrermangel und auseinanderbrechende Altbauten, bei denen nicht mal der Brandschutz ordentlich funktioniert, aber natürlich der IT-Lobby in den Arsch kriechen und für einen Heidengeld (Steuergeld!) Tablets, Software und den ganzen Kram anschaffen wollen. Dabei wäre schon mit besserem Mathe-Unterricht mehr getan.
Kindertagesstätten sind überfüllt, Erzieher überfordert und wo fließt das Steuergeld hin? Natürlich in die ganzen korrupten Großbanken. Die müssen gerettet werden, das ist ja sowas von viel wichtiger...

Und nochmal, was die Mieten und den Wohnungsmangel in den Städten angeht: Früher gab es dieses Problem nicht in dieser Form, auch wenn du das jetzt noch so oft übergehen oder ignorieren willst. Es gab vor über 20 Jahren noch wesentlich mehr Sozialwohnungen, vor allem in Bayern. Stoiber war der erste der daherkam und privatisiert hat. Dann kamen Söder und Seehofer und haben zigtausendfach davon abgestoßen, was immernoch rechtlich stark umstritten ist. Und so ähnlich ging es auch im Rest von Deutschland zu.
Anstelle Ersatz dafür zu schaffen, wurden wieder Steuergelder in sinnlose Großprojekte, wie Stuttgart 21, die Elbphilharmonie oder den BER, nicht verschwendet, nicht verbraten, nein, regelrecht vervaporisiert. 
Sorry, dass ich also mit dem 80-jährigem, der praktisch aus seiner Wohnung geschmissen wird mehr Mitleid habe, als mit der milliardenschweren Immobilienfirma.

Es hat schon einen Grund, woher dieser Frust in der Gesellschaft kommt. Es ist zu großen Teilen der Neoliberalismus, welcher den erfolgreichen Menschen zwar natürlich belohnt, aber denjenigen, der scheitert auch gnadenlos bestrafen kann. In der westlichen Wertegesellschaft, in welcher immer mehr ein Gegeneinander anstatt Miteinander vorherrscht ist das einfach nur Gift. 
Natürlich gibt es genug Menschen, welche einfach nur den Arsch nicht hochkriegen und sich am Ende selber bemitleiden oder ihren Frust an anderen ablassen.
Aber es gibt auch Menschen, die sich jeden Tag selbigen aufreißen und denen am Ende so gut wie nichts bleibt. 

Was die "Klima-Kids" angeht: Wie viele von denen betätigen sich eigentlich in einem gemeinnützigen Verein, wie der Feuerwehr, THW, ASB, Rotes Kreuz oder - mal ganz direkt nachgefragt - Naturschutz? Ohne ein Pauschalurteil fällen zu wollen, aber wie viele Heuchler marschieren da eigentlich jeden Freitag mit? Wenn ich mir angucke, wie diese Vereine massiv unter Nachwuchsmangel leiden, wie wenig Jugendliche sich heute noch sozial wirklich engagieren oder wie viele von denen wahrscheinlich bei McDoof futtern, Lebensmittel aus dem Discounter kaufen oder Markenklamotten aus Bangladesch tragen - da kenne ich Berufspendler, die mehr für die Gesellschaft tun.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@Two-Face
Absolute Zustimmung in den ersten drei Absätzen.

Beim letzten stört mich ein wenig, dass du es als Frage formulierst, wie viele der "Klima-Kids" sich praktisch/anderweitig engagieren, es aber trotzdem wie eine Unterstellung klingt, sie würden es nicht tun. Das könnte natürlich durchaus stimmen, aber mangels Belegen dafür oder dagegen bin ich in dem Punkt vorsichtig.
Ich gebe auch zu bedenken, dass solche Bewegungen, die im Trend liegen, oft die Initialzündung für Jugendliche sind, die vorher den Hintern *gar nicht* hoch bekamen und bewerte es erst einmal als positiv, dass eine Generation, die jahrelang mit sich selbst und ihrer Bespaßung beschäftigt war, sich überhaupt engagiert.
Engagement macht bekanntlich süchtig; es tut gut, etwas zu bewegen, gebraucht und womöglich sogar ernst genommen zu werden und mit Gleichgesinnten an etwas zu arbeiten oder für etwas zu kämpfen.
Falls der Trend anhält, wird es Vielen nicht mehr genügen, Freitags auf die Straße zu gehen. Falls der Trend abflaut, werden Viele Ersatzbestätigung suchen und finden.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich finde auch es wird sich zuviel über die jungen Menschen gemeckert. Die Alten haben ihnen das ja quasi eingebrockt.
Außerdem gab es früher auch  Bewegungen und die sind genauso auf die Straßen gegangen.
Es wird auch so getan, als wenn sie gar nichts mehr für die Schule tun würden, was ja Quatsch ist.
Und die Menschen die sich jetzt aus Protest extra  einen dicken Spritfresser kaufen, haben für mich einen an der Waffel und denen ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Dass Vereinen, wie den FFWs, die Mitglieder ausgehen ist eigentlich schon lange offensichtlich: Die Freiwillige Feuerwehr steht kurz vor dem Aus. Vielerorts gibt es immer weniger aktive Feuerwehrleute. - ACE-Brandschutz.com - Brandschutz und PSA von Draeger, MSA, Honeywell, Haix, uvm.

Zwangsverpflichtet in Deutschland – bei der Feuerwehr

Auch weniger gemeinnützige Vereine, wie Sportvereine, finden immer weniger Nachwuchs. Dabei würde sowas doch grade bei den Kleinen im Zeitalter von Smartphones und Co. für mehr Gruppengefühl und Sozialisierung sorgen.

Ich bin jetzt selber seit über 12 Jahren BRK-Mitglied (aufgrund persönlicher Lebensumstände, Studium, Beruf) aber leider nicht mehr aktiv. Auch wir hatten in unserem Verein bis vor kurzen noch ein massives Nachwuchsproblem und das obwohl wir zu den größten Verbänden in unserem Landkreis gehören. Anderswo gibt es natürlich wieder positive Ausreißer nach oben, aber insgesamt leiden diese Gemeinschaften unter massivem Mitgliederschwund, weil sie keinen Nachwuchs mehr bekommen (also in den Verein, meine ich).
Sieht man sich dann auch noch an, wie Rettungskräfte bei Unfällen behindert, gar angegangen werden - da lässt sich durchaus ein gewisses Muster abzeichen. Natürlich sind das nicht nur junge Leute. Aber wenn die heutige Jugend so sozial ist und berechtigterweise für bessern Klimaschutz protestiert, wo bleibt dann ihr Gerechtigkeitsbewusstsein bei weit banaleren Dingen? Man muss nicht gleich jeden Freitag die Schule schwänzen, um was gutes zu tun. Die Krone setzen dem dann gewisse Instagram-Persönlichkeiten auf, welche zwar die Klimaproteste "liken", als pro Klimaschutz sind, dann aber halbangezogen vor dicken Sportwägen posieren.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Ursachen sind egal. Wir haben den Salat nun mal.Ich gebe keinem die Schuld, ich suche eine Lösung. Mit dem Finger auf jemanden zeigen löst nichts. 
Wir haben immer mehr Rechte hier und da unterscheide ich nicht zwischen extrem oder nicht extrem - rechts und fremdenfeindlich ist halt rechts und fremdenfeindlich, so was will ich in meiner Umgebung nicht haben. 
Klar kann man niemandem verbieten so zu denken - aber die leben das ja auch aus, mit entsprechenden Auswirkungen. Als jemand der hierher eingewandert ist und das sowohl dort (**** Nazi/Deutscher/blubb) als auch hier (**** Russe etc.) sehr gut kennt - so nen Mist dulde ich nicht.

Schulen, Lehrermangel, Erziehermanger, Pflegermangel, Fachkräftemangel - wir haben die EU erschaffen, jetzt müssen wir die EU auch so sehen - die Jobs werden EU-weit ausgeschrieben und wir sollten das endlich nutzen. Selbst Japan hat erkannt das sie z.B. keine Lehrer für Englisch haben. Also was machen sie? Sie holen sich Studenten aus englischsprachigen Ländern damit sie da unterrichten. Japan ist sehr strikt was Arbeitsvisum usw. angeht - aber als Lehrer ist es eines der einfachsten Wege da reinzukommen. 
Das Problem lässt sich einfach lösen - wir müssen die EU als eine Gemeinschaft sehen wo die Leute auch überall rumreisen können und überall Arbeit finden. Und nicht nur als unseren Absatzmarkt wo wir ohne Zölle unsere Waren verscherbeln können.

Und Wohnungen&Mieten. Auf der ganzen Welt gibt es diese Entwicklung, Metropolen SIND teuer, sündhaft teuer, irre teuer, für manche unbezahlbar. Deutlich teurer als das Umland, noch viel deutlicher verglichen mit der Pampa im selben Land. 
Gut, ausgenommen Wien vll. Aber der Rest hat genau das gleiche Problem. Es ist eigentlich gar kein Problem, es ist halt ein Fakt und daran lässt sich schlecht rütteln, ist ja kein Baum. 
Egal ob du Seoul nimmst, Tokyo, München, New York, Moskau, Amsterdam, London, Kapstadt, such dir eine beliebte Metropole aus und du wirst feststellen - dort ists nicht billig. Ganz und gar nicht. 
Keiner hat bislang dafür eine Lösung gefunden. Und der Wirtschaft aka Investoren in die Eier zu treten ist nicht hilfreich - erstmal die treten einem noch härter zurück und dann ziehen sie woandershin und das Kapital ist weg. 

Der Frust in der Gesellschaft kotzt mich hier richtig an. 
Die Leute greifen immer mehr auf Gewalt zurück, benehmen sich wie tollwütige Hunde. Gemeinsame Ziele wie Umwelt, humanitäre Hilfe, Flüchtlingskrise, Klima und allgemein ein gutes soziales Umfeld werden von manchen als Schimpfwörter angesehen. In Leipzig in einer Straße am anderen Ende ist eine Waffenverbotszone. Eisenbahnstraße. Eine Waffenverbotszone, Karl! Mitten in Deutschland, in einer friedlichen und wohlhabenden Kulturstadt. Die ist auch nicht vom Baum gefallen, für die gab es einen Grund. Aber jetzt kann ich da nicht mal mit einem Multitool rumfahren aufm Fahrrad weil ist ja Messer dran, ich könnte ja jemanden abmurksen. 
Anstatt sich auf globale Probleme zu konzentrieren die bereits jetzt Auswirkungen in der Welt haben (andere trifft es halt zuerst, Küstenregionen, für Tornados anfällige Gebiete, Überschwemmungsgebiete etc.) - wird sich auf regionaler Ebene gegenseitig auf den Sack gegangen. 
Pendler weigern sich hier das Auto stehen zu lassen weil sie sich im Auto sicherer fühlen. Ist n Argument, es ist schwerer in eine Schlägerei usw. zu geraten wenn man hinter 2 Tonnen von Blech und Glas sitzt. 
All das verhindert doch das wir als Menschen effektiv gegen globale Probleme was unternehmen können. 

Und die FFF-Kids:
Die bewegen sich lieber auf die Straße als in den Verein. 
Vergiss die Vereine. Die sind altmodisch, sie passen in das moderne Leben nicht mehr. Moderne Kids schätzen die Freiheit, sie überlegen schon was zum Thema Work/Life-balance. Sie wollen die Umwelt und das Klima schützen in dem sie die Auswirkungen ihrer Lebensweise darauf verringern können. Vereine mit ihrer fast mittelalterlichen Struktur sind da alles andere als hilfreich. 
Sie wollen unabhängig und mobil sein, rumreisen können, eventuell als digitale Nomaden unterwegs sein - wie passt ein Verein bitte sehr in das Thema? 
Ich will auch das die Jugendlichen sich wesentlich mehr Gedanken darum machen wie sie leben und was es für Auswirkungen hat und nicht über altmodische, angestaubte Vereine die einem weder einen Karrieresprung bieten noch Geld noch wirklich was gutes für die Umwelt tun.
Kein einziger Verein setzt sich hier primär für das Klima, Tierschutz und die Umwelt ein. Das ist bei allen nur so n ganz kleines bisschen drin - die Feuerwehr kümmert sich auch um Tiere, das THW kümmert sich um Gefahrenstoffe und so weiter. 
In anderen Ländern setzen sich die Leute direkt für die Tiere ein und irgendwo freiwillig in einem Großkatzen-Reservat aushelfen ist halt viel besser als hier bei der Feuerwehr besoffene Idioten aus verkeilten Fahrzeugen zu schneiden.  Das sieht aktuell ein großer Teil der Jugend so und ich auch. Ich überlasse die schwere, gefährliche und anspruchsvolle Arbeit den Profis - dafür sind sie bestens ausgebildet und ausgerüstet. Aka Berufsfeuerwehr, Kampfmittelbeseitigung, Gefahrstoffabwehr und Rettungsdienste & Ärzte.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Natürlich ist der Wohnungsmangel ein Problem und zwar eines, dass sich mit mehr Sozialem Wohnungsbau und weniger Privatisierung gut lösen ließe - Wien hat dies ja unter Beweis gestellt.
Du kannst aber neo-kapitalistische Länder, wie die USA oder Länder, die den Kapitalismus augedrückt bekommen haben (Japan, Südkorea) damit nicht vergleichen. Auch China hat dieses Problem, oder Hongkong.  
Jeder will in die Stadt, weil es dort i.d.R. nunmal die bestbezahlten Arbeitsplätze gibt. Auf der Pampa ist das schwierig, da gibt es nur wenige größere Firmen, die dort ansiedeln.
Dann hast du eben das Problem mit der Anbidnung; Da darfst du gerne mal bis zu 2 Stunden auf den nächsten Bus warten, der dich zum nächsten Bahnhof bringt. Und vom Bahnhof wieder zurück nach Hause. Daheim auf dem Land zahlst du womöglich keine Miete, weil du das Haus geerbt hast oder noch bei den Eltern wohnst. In der Stadt ist aber die Arbeitsstelle, welche am besten zu dir passt. Die Wohnungen/Mieten dort sind zu teuer. Aber du hast ein Auto. Was glaubst du wohl, für was sich so eine Person am Ende wohl entscheidet?

Und was Vereine angeht (ich sehe schon, viel Ahnung hast du von der Materie nicht) - woher glaubst du wohl, bekommt die Berufsfeuerwehr oder der Rettungsdienst seine Angestellten?


----------



## cryon1c (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nur weil die Berufsfeuerwehr oder der Rettungsdienst die Leute aus den Vereinen rekrutiert hat, heißt das ja nicht das dies so bleiben muss.
Da sind wir wieder bei den hohen Steuern - wir zahlen hier genug damit die Berufsfeuerwehr die Leute selbst ausbilden kann. Da müssen einfach nur die Gelder passend verteilt werden - Pendlerpauschale abschaffen, das gesparte Geld in die Berufsfeuerwehr etc. investieren. 
Wird auch so kommen, denn die Vereine sind nicht attraktiv wie man sieht.  
Auf der einen Seite finanzieren wir den Leuten ihre Spritztouren quer durch die Pampa mit dem Auto und das 2x am Arbeitstag, auf der anderen Seite haben wir nicht genug Geld um für die Sicherheit der Leute zu sorgen und verlassen uns auf freiwillige. Jetzt erkläre mir doch mal in welcher Welt das Sinn macht?

Und was glaubst du wie die Stadtbewohner diese Blechlawinen hier ansehen, die aus der Pampa jeden Tag in die Stadt rollen und abends wieder zurück? Ob denen der Dreck und der Lärm gefällt und die Tatsache das viele von denen das auch noch von Papa Staat praktisch subventioniert bekommen?
Ich kann dir gleich sagen - sonderlich happy macht das hier keinen. 

Und neo-kapitalistische Länder oder auch Länder wie Russland die mit dem Kopf durch die Wand in den Kapitalismus gefallen sind kann man sehr wohl mit uns vergleichen.
Ich vergleiche den "ist"-Zustand. So wie es eben jetzt gerade ist.
Und den Salat haben wir, also werden wir damit leben müssen.

Das Modell wie Wien es hat braucht bei unserem Tempo vll 50 Jahre bis das steht. Viele von den aktuell lebenden Personen werden das nicht mehr erleben. Wenn wir uns überhaupt dafür entscheiden richtig viel Geld in Immobilien zu versenken die Investoren nicht wollen (damit lässt sich kein Geld machen) und Papa Staat auch nicht will - sonst hätten wir die ja in größeren Zahlen. 

Aktuell verlagert sich sowieso ein Großteil der Bevölkerung in die Städte. Die werden also wachsen. Überwiegend mit Neubau durch Investoren, weil sich der alte Bestand kaum vergrößern lässt (naja n Stockwerk draufsetzen usw. geht schon, aber auch nicht immer). Und Investoren wollen was? Richtig, Gewinne machen. Im Endeffekt haben wir hier denselben Kapitalismus und dieselben Effekte wie sie überall auf der Welt existieren. Nur das wir uns mit der Wirtschaftsleistung und unseren massiven Geldreserven das ganze wesentlich angenehmer gestalten können als z.B. die Russen in ihren Mega-Metropolen wo man schon 2h braucht um 1x quer durch die Stadt zu fahren (U-Bahn in Moskau reicht z.B. nicht bis zu den Randgebieten, mit etwas Pech hat man noch 30min Busfahrt von der U-Bahn-Station vor sich, an beiden Enden, have fun!). 

Wenn du da eine Lösung hast - her damit. Aber die Politiker werden diese Lösung nicht mal als Klopapier benutzen wenn man sie einsendet. Könnte ich wetten


----------



## Two-Face (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur weil die Berufsfeuerwehr oder der Rettungsdienst die Leute aus den Vereinen rekrutiert hat, heißt das ja nicht das dies so bleiben muss.
> Da sind wir wieder bei den hohen Steuern - wir zahlen hier genug damit die Berufsfeuerwehr die Leute selbst ausbilden kann. Da müssen einfach nur die Gelder passend verteilt werden - Pendlerpauschale abschaffen, das gesparte Geld in die Berufsfeuerwehr etc. investieren.


Das ist ja sowas von geladener Haufen Pferdescheiße, dass es ja nicht zu ertragen ist.

Das mit dem "wenig Ahnung" war noch übertrieben, du hast ja schlicht gar keine Ahnung. Jetzt mal zur Info: die Berufsfeuerwehr gibt es NUR (!!!) in der Stadt - nicht auf dem Land. Dasselbe gilt für Rettungsdienste, die auf dem Land zur Hälfte aus Ehrenamtlichen bestehen. Glaubst du, bei Notfällen auf dem Land rücken die hauptamtlichen Feuerwehrler und Rettungsdienstler aus der Stadt aus und fahren mal 100 km in die Pampa raus? Wer sorgt denn dafür, dass die Notfallversorgung auf dem Land gewährleistet bleibt? Wer stellt denn die meisten SEGs bei Großeinsätzen? 
Kleiner Hinweis: Alleine das Rote Kreuz besteht vorwiegend aus Freiwilligen. Ehrenamtliche, Junge wie Alte, welcher sich eben sozial engagieren, ohne jeden Freitag die Klimafahne zu schwingen. 
Die _Frewilligen_ sind es, welche Blutspenden mitorganisieren, ohne die jede Notfall-OP völlig unmöglich wäre. Die gemeinnützigen Vereine sind es, welche junge Menschen für soziale Berufe überhaupt noch begeistern können - jene Berufe, bei denen man beleidigt, angegriffen und unterbezahlt wird, die aber für unsere Infrastruktur unerlässlich sind. Die noch in Zeiten von Facebook, Instagram und Co. wenigstens noch etwas wie Soziale Werte vermitteln können.

Und jetzt kommt so einer wie DU daher und meint, dieser Vereine sind altmodisch und überflüssig, labert aber gleichzeitig was davon, dass man beleidigt wird, wenn man sich u.a. humanitär betätigt. 
Sicher doch, schaffen wir die ganzen gemeinnützigen Vereine ab und sehen, wie die Notfallversorgung im ganzen Land zusammenbricht. 
Das Klima ist doch schließlich viel wichtiger...


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und was glaubst du wie die Stadtbewohner diese Blechlawinen hier ansehen, die aus der Pampa jeden Tag in die Stadt rollen und abends wieder zurück? Ob denen der Dreck und der Lärm gefällt und die Tatsache das viele von denen das auch noch von Papa Staat praktisch subventioniert bekommen?


Die Stadtbewohner sind doch selber schuld, wenn sie in der Stadt wohnen. Zwingt sie doch keiner dazu. Tja, touché.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Modell wie Wien es hat braucht bei unserem Tempo vll 50 Jahre bis das steht. Viele von den aktuell lebenden Personen werden das nicht mehr erleben. Wenn wir uns überhaupt dafür entscheiden richtig viel Geld in Immobilien zu versenken die Investoren nicht wollen (damit lässt sich kein Geld machen) und Papa Staat auch nicht will - sonst hätten wir die ja in größeren Zahlen.


Ja, der Papa Staat will das nicht. Der will lieber seine Luxusapartments, wie in Müchen, um die reichen Bonzen hier locken zu können. Oder seine sinnlosen Mammutprojekte, die auch nach über 10 Jahren nicht fertig werden wollen. Oder eine PKW-Maut, die über eine halbe Milliarde an Steuergeldern kostet, ohne bisher überhaupt was gebracht zu haben.
Aber stimmt, die Pendlerpauschale ist das Hauptproblem....


cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn du da eine Lösung hast - her damit. Aber die Politiker werden diese Lösung nicht mal als Klopapier benutzen wenn man sie einsendet. Könnte ich wetten


Die Lösung habe ich schon mehrfach, hier und in anderen Threads, geschrieben. Stimmt aber, Politiker wäre sowas das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie steht. Weil damit bekommt man ja keine dicken Beraterposten in der Industrie...


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Pflegenotstand : Ohne Wohnung kein Personal

Die keine eigene Wohnungen haben ,  bekommen bestimmt gar keine Bewerbungen, sind ja viele pflegekräfte aus den Großstädten abgewandert 

Mal was anderes 
Sozial vermieten unerwuenscht : Wie das Finanzamt guenstige Wohnungen verhindert


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was die "Klima-Kids" angeht: Wie viele von denen betätigen sich eigentlich in einem gemeinnützigen Verein, wie der Feuerwehr, THW, ASB, Rotes Kreuz oder - mal ganz direkt nachgefragt - Naturschutz? Ohne ein Pauschalurteil fällen zu wollen, aber wie viele Heuchler marschieren da eigentlich jeden Freitag mit? Wenn ich mir angucke, wie diese Vereine massiv unter Nachwuchsmangel leiden, wie wenig Jugendliche sich heute noch sozial wirklich engagieren oder wie viele von denen wahrscheinlich bei McDoof futtern, Lebensmittel aus dem Discounter kaufen oder Markenklamotten aus Bangladesch tragen - da kenne ich Berufspendler, die mehr für die Gesellschaft tun.



Darum geht es doch gar nicht.
Seit 40 Jahren ist wissenschaftlich belegt, dass es den von Menschen gemachten Klimawandel gibt. 
Trotzdem interessiert sich die Politik dafür nicht. Und jetzt kommt die Zeit, wo man den Klimwandel nicht mehr aufhalten kann, sondern mit den Folgen leben muss.
Die Pariser Klimaziele werden doch völlig ignoriert. Gerade die Menschen, die jetzt nachrücken werden, müssen sich dem aber stellen und damit zurecht kommen, obwohl sie keinen Einfluss darauf hatten. 
Man muss eher fragen, wieso die Menschen immer noch die Politiker oder Parteien wählen, die ihnen die Suppe eingebrockt haben.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch gar nicht.
> Seit 40 Jahren ist wissenschaftlich belegt, dass es den von Menschen gemachten Klimawandel gibt.
> Trotzdem interessiert sich die Politik dafür nicht. Und jetzt kommt die Zeit, wo man den Klimwandel nicht mehr aufhalten kann, sondern mit den Folgen leben muss.
> Die Pariser Klimaziele werden doch völlig ignoriert. Gerade die Menschen, die jetzt nachrücken werden, müssen sich dem aber stellen und damit zurecht kommen, obwohl sie keinen Einfluss darauf hatten.
> Man muss eher fragen, wieso die Menschen immer noch die Politiker oder Parteien wählen, die ihnen die Suppe eingebrockt haben.


Natürlich geht es darum, es geht immer darum.
Es geht darum, bin ich nur irgend' so ein Heuchler, der sein Gewissen damit befriedigt für den Klimaschutz zu protestieren obwohl ich Billigfleisch konsumiere und geflissentlich darüber hinwegsehe, woher das ganze Lithium in meinem Smartphoneakku daherkommt?
Oder meine ich es damit ernst, engagiere mich genrell humanitär und/oder für den Naturschutz und ist mein Gewissen frei von solchen Lastern? 

Ich finde es ehrlichgesagt zum Kotzen, wenn man Berufspendlern vorwirft, das Klima zu ruinieren ohne auf den eigenen Konsum zu achten oder was es - privat wie finanziell - kostet, sich gleich in einer schadstoffverpesteten und teuren Stadt einzunisten. Ich kenne nunmal Leute, die jeden Tag durchaus die 100km oder weniger in Kauf nehmen, um zur Arbeit zu gelangen. Diese Leute sind aber auch sozial engagiert, führen nebenbei ehrenamtliche, gemeinnützige Tätigkeiten aus.

Was ich hier dagegen zu lesen kriege ist scheinheiliger, selbstgerechter Bullshit von Leuten die anderen vorschreiben wollen, wie sie zu leben haben, ohne selbst auf ihr Verhalten zu achten und deren Lebensweisen besser beurteilen zu können, als irgend' ein anderer.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das mit dem "wenig Ahnung" war noch übertrieben, du hast ja schlicht gar keine Ahnung. Jetzt mal zur Info: die Berufsfeuerwehr gibt es NUR (!!!) in der Stadt - nicht auf dem Land. Dasselbe gilt für Rettungsdienste, die auf dem Land zur Hälfte aus Ehrenamtlichen bestehen. Glaubst du, bei Notfällen auf dem Land rücken die hauptamtlichen Feuerwehrler und Rettungsdienstler aus der Stadt aus und fahren mal 100 km in die Pampa raus? Wer sorgt denn dafür, dass die Notfallversorgung auf dem Land gewährleistet bleibt? Wer stellt denn die meisten SEGs bei Großeinsätzen?


Als Anmerkung:
Es gibt neben reinen Berufsfeuerwehren auch freiwillige Feuerwehren mit hauptamtlichen Kräften und das sind schon deutlich mehr Städte die sich das leisten.

Aber die Feuerwehr ist das kleinste Problem, wenn sich keine Freiwilligen finden muss man halt eine Pflichtfeuerwehr einführen und das kostet dann zwar etwas, aber um die Sicherheit muss man sich keine Sorgen machen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss eher fragen, wieso die Menschen immer noch die Politiker oder Parteien wählen, die ihnen die Suppe eingebrockt haben.


Weil es Linke und Grüne dem normalen Bürger es manchmal echt schwer machen sie zu mögen. Gäbe es keine Klimakrise wäre ich wahrscheinlich immer noch zwischen CDU und SPD am pendeln.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Eine Pflichtfeuerwehr würde ich mir für einige sogar wünschen, wenn ich mir grade die Kommentare eines bestimmten Users hier ansehe...
Es gibt Paragraphen im Gesetz, die das ermöglichen. Pech für alle, die das Ehrenamt nicht mehr zu ehren wissen und meinen, drauf scheißen zu können, was die ganzen Ehrenamtlichen hierzulande jedes Jahr leisten..


----------



## cryon1c (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Jugend denkt doch genauso über die Vereine, oder warum haben die jetzt Nachwuchssorgen? 

Wir können uns eine Berufsfeuerwehr überall leisten. 
Vergiss nicht über welche Geldsummen Papa Staat verfügt und wo überall Milliarden verbuddelt werden. 
Was finanzieren wir hier so: Großprojekte die nicht nur Mängel haben sondern ein einziger Mangel sind. VDSL (nicht mehr) und Glasfaser (na wenigstens etwas). Pendler. ÖPNV. Wir retten Banken und kaufen faule Kredite auf. Und da willste einem erzählen wir hätten nicht genug Geld um die Sicherheit und Gesundheit der Bevölkerung in einem so kleinen Land mit einer so massiven Wirtschaftsleistung abzusichern? Da fällt gerade ein Finanzberater irgendwo von seinem 6000€-Sessel!
Klar, NOCH sind die Vereine dafür zuständig und decken vieles ab.
Was machste in 20 Jahren, wenn da sehr viele Mitglieder in den Ruhestand gehen und kein Nachwuchs da ist? Da wird man dafür zahlen müssen wenn es keine Freiwilligen gibt. 

Und ja, das Klima ist viel wichtiger. Versauen wir das Klima weiter, bekommen die besagten Freiwilligen in recht kurzer Zeit viel mehr zu tun, Naturkatastrophen fragen nicht ob da genug Nachwuchs ist für die freiwillige Feuerwehr. 
Soziale Aufgaben zu erledigen traue ich Papa Staat hier zu, das ist auch der übliche Weg dies über Beamte zu regeln. Denk mal drüber nach. Die Vereine in der aktuellen Form interessieren viele Jugendliche noch weniger als eine Mülltonne an der sie vorbeigehen. Die Welt verändert sich. 

Und das die Stadtbewohner schuld sind das sie in der Stadt leben (also nahe an ihrer Arbeit, überwiegend klimafreundlich usw.) und das sie die Blechlawinen gefälligst genießen sollen oder wie? Nicht mit uns. Uns reicht es hier, die Pendler verstopfen alles was sich irgendwie als Straße identifizieren lässt, parken die gesamte Innenstadt zu, verpesten die Luft und bekommen das auch noch querfinanziert. Sie tragen nicht zur Entwicklung in der Stadt bei, da sie nicht in der Stadt leben, sie nutzen sie nur um das Geld zu bekommen und abzuhauen. Im besten Fall gehen sie hier ins Kino oder ins Restaurant am Wochenende, aber auch dafür nehmen sie immer das Auto. 
Kannst das ganze schön im Einkaufszentrum beobachten wo nach 20:00 nur noch das Kino offen hat, was da an Autos sich ansammelt obwohl da ne verdammte Straßenbahn und die 3 Mal verdammte S-Bahn fährt. 

Lebe mal in der Stadt, fahr mal Fahrrad zwischen all den Pendlern, atme tief ein was bei denen ausm Auspuff kommt, erfreue dich an parkenden Blechpanzern statt an Bäumen die da stehen könnten oder einem hübschen Freisitz für das Restaurant, lausche den wunderbaren Motorgeräuschen früh um 6:15 und dem wunderbaren Gehupe wenn einer mal wieder zu langsam an der Ampel ist. Sage Guten Tag! dem DHL-Fahrer der in 2er Reihe auf dem Fahrradstreifen steht weil der so was wie freie Parkplätze nur in seinen Träumen sieht. 
Und dann rede noch über das Klima mit den Leuten die gerade 10 Liter Sprit für 100km verblasen haben und es abends für den Rückweg noch mal tun werden. Und morgen wieder. Und übermorgen auch. Und nächste Woche ebenfalls. 
Ist eine erleuchtende Erfahrung. Ach, fast vergessen, die Gesichter der Autofahrer im Stau oder an einer Baustelle sind einfach unbezahlbar. Wut, Trauer, Enttäuschung, Panik oder einfach Resignation wenn sie schon zu spät sind. Die ganze Palette an negativen Emotionen. 
Kann ich wirklich empfehlen, öffnet einem so n wenig die Augen. Wenn man sie denn bei dem Gestank aufbekommt....


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Natürlich geht es darum, es geht immer darum.
> Es geht darum, bin ich nur irgend' so ein Heuchler, der sein Gewissen damit befriedigt für den Klimaschutz zu protestieren obwohl ich Billigfleisch konsumiere und geflissentlich darüber hinwegsehe, woher das ganze Lithium in meinem Smartphoneakku daherkommt?
> Oder meine ich es damit ernst, engagiere mich genrell humanitär und/oder für den Naturschutz und ist mein Gewissen frei von solchen Lastern?



Ich kann doch Fleisch essen und trotzdem gegen die Ausbeutung der Tiere sein.
Ich kann doch ein Smartphone nutzen und trotzdem gegen die Zerstörung der Umwelt wegen des Profits sein.
Wo ist das Problem?
Kaufst du dir jedes Jahr ein neues Smartphone? Ich nicht.
Und in meinem Wald lebt eine Eule. 
Meinem Wald geht es also gut. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich finde es ehrlichgesagt zum Kotzen, wenn man Berufspendlern vorwirft, das Klima zu ruinieren ohne auf den eigenen Konsum zu achten oder was es - privat wie finanziell - kostet, sich gleich in einer schadstoffverpesteten und teuren Stadt einzunisten. Ich kenne nunmal Leute, die jeden Tag durchaus die 100km oder weniger in Kauf nehmen, um zur Arbeit zu gelangen. Diese Leute sind aber auch sozial engagiert, führen nebenbei ehrenamtliche, gemeinnützige Tätigkeiten aus.



Und warum pendeln sie? Weil sie nicht dort wohnen wollen oder können, wo sie arbeiten.
Ich fahre jeden Tag 120km. Sehr nervig.
Aber ein Haus in Hamburg kann ich mir nicht leisten, schlicht zu teuer. Und zieh mal mit schulpflichtigen Kindern um. Absolut lächerlich,. was da abläuft.
Was du brauchst sind günstige Wohnungen. Damit es günstiger wird nicht mehr zu pendeln. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Als Anmerkung:
> Weil es Linke und Grüne dem normalen Bürger es manchmal echt schwer machen sie zu mögen. Gäbe es keine Klimakrise wäre ich wahrscheinlich immer noch zwischen CDU und SPD am pendeln.



Na, ich weiß nicht.
Als Merkel Jamaica machen wollte, haben die Grünen doch schon im Vorfeld ihre Haltungen aufgegeben nur um wieder an die Regierung zu kommen.
Wird das anders sein, wenn nächstes Jahr  neu gewählt wird? Sicher nicht. 
Die Grünen sind im Grunde genommen eine Mischung aus Union und FDP mit ein paar Esoterik Spinnern.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Eine Pflichtfeuerwehr würde ich mir für einige sogar wünschen, wenn ich mir grade die Kommentare eines bestimmten Users hier ansehe...
> Es gibt Paragraphen im Gesetz, die das ermöglichen. Pech für alle, die das Ehrenamt nicht mehr zu ehren wissen und meinen, drauf scheißen zu können, was die ganzen Ehrenamtlichen hierzulande jedes Jahr leisten..



Das würde so laufen wie bei der Wehrpflicht. Einigen würde es gefallen und zack ist das Problem gelöst und man hat wieder eine FF.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Jugend denkt doch genauso über die Vereine, oder warum haben die jetzt Nachwuchssorgen?


Die Jugendlichen denken so darüber, weil es sie einen feuchten Dreck interessiert, wer denn hier für die Infrastruktur verantwortlich ist.
Sie sehen Rettungskräfte als eine Selbstverständlichkeit an. Die sind halt einfach da. Wo die herkommen, interessiert niemanden.
Bei Bedarf kann man die auch ruhig anpöbeln, wenn die keinen Bock haben für eine Fotogelegenheit an einem Schwerverletzten Platz zu machen...



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir können uns eine Berufsfeuerwehr überall leisten.


Das ist wieder Quatsch.
Schau' dir an, wie oft eine FFW auf dem Land am Tag, in der Woche, im Monat oder im Jahr im Durschnitt ausrücken muss. 
Das ist so gering, dass man sich nunmal drauf verlässt, dass dies Freiwillige erledigen. In einem Kuhkaff, mit >1000 Einwohnern installierst du keine BF, wofür auch? Dafür, dass sie höchstens 7x im Jahr ausrücken? Weltfremder geht's ja wohl nicht.
Wer reißt sich denn bitte ein Bein aus, wenn er einmal im Monat zur Übung muss? Die Ehrenamtlichen haben geholfen, das Land nach dem Krieg wieder aufzubauen, sorgen seit jeher für die Infrastruktur. Sowohl auf dem Lande als auch in der Stadt - die Tafeln organisiert auch fast niemand, der dafür bezahlt wird.
Was bitte ist so unfassbar schlimm daran, hin und wieder mal zu Vereinssitzungen und Rezertifizierungen zu erscheinen? Ist freiwilliges, soziales Engagement so grausam, dass man das heutzutage am bestem abschaffen muss? 

Sag' mal geht's noch?!


cryon1c schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht über welche Geldsummen Papa Staat verfügt und wo überall Milliarden verbuddelt werden.


Natürlich weiß ich, wo Milliarden verausgabt werden, habe ich ja auch mehrfach erwähnt.
Aber ich weiß auch, dass der Papa Staat ein paar € Schulden hat.
Ups.
habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen...


cryon1c schrieb:


> Was machste in 20 Jahren, wenn da sehr viele Mitglieder in den Ruhestand gehen und kein Nachwuchs da ist? Da wird man dafür zahlen müssen wenn es keine Freiwilligen gibt.


Ja also, deshalb mehr freiwillige Freiwillige.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ja, das Klima ist viel wichtiger. Versauen wir das Klima weiter, bekommen die besagten Freiwilligen in recht kurzer Zeit viel mehr zu tun, Naturkatastrophen fragen nicht ob da genug Nachwuchs ist für die freiwillige Feuerwehr.


Ja also, deshalb mehr freiwillige. Ups, ich wiederhole mich.
Und ich sage noch dazu: Bevor die Klimakatastrophe kommt, kommt die Finanzkatastrophe. Und zwar so eine, dass die Große Depression ein schlechter Witz dagegen sein wird.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Soziale Aufgaben zu erledigen traue ich Papa Staat hier zu, das ist auch der übliche Weg dies über Beamte zu regeln. Denk mal drüber nach. Die Vereine in der aktuellen Form interessieren viele Jugendliche noch weniger als eine Mülltonne an der sie vorbeigehen. Die Welt verändert sich.


Menschen, die also ihre Freizeit lieber damit verbringen, dem Gemeinwohl zu dienen als fünf Stunden Fortnite zu zocken machen also grundlegend was falsch?

...

Und ausgerechnet DU wunderst sich, wie die Menschen hier immer weiter verrohen? 


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und das die Stadtbewohner schuld sind das sie in der Stadt leben (also nahe an ihrer Arbeit, überwiegend klimafreundlich usw.) und das sie die Blechlawinen gefälligst genießen sollen oder wie? Nicht mit uns. Uns reicht es hier, die Pendler verstopfen alles was sich irgendwie als Straße identifizieren lässt, parken die gesamte Innenstadt zu, verpesten die Luft und bekommen das auch noch querfinanziert. Sie tragen nicht zur Entwicklung in der Stadt bei, da sie nicht in der Stadt leben, sie nutzen sie nur um das Geld zu bekommen und abzuhauen. Im besten Fall gehen sie hier ins Kino oder ins Restaurant am Wochenende, aber auch dafür nehmen sie immer das Auto.


Muhahhaha, komme grade aus'm Keller von dem ganzen Arsch ablachen.
Schreiben die Firmen denn etwa irgendwo in die Stellengesuche, dass die Arbeitnehmer gefälligst aus der Stadt zu kommen haben?
Nö, die Firmen suchen sich die, die am besten qualifiziert sind. Und die kümmert es einen verdammten Scheißdreck ob die aus der Stadt oder aus dem Umland reinfahren.
Es kümmert die aber i.d.R. auch nicht, wenn du dir nur eine Wohnung auf dem Land leisten kannst. Außer du heißt Thomas Müller und spielst für den FC Bayern München professionell Fußball...



cryon1c schrieb:


> Lebe mal in der Stadt...


Ich lebe in der Stadt und werde dort auch hauptberuflich arbeiten.
Ich komme aber ursprünglich vom Land und sehe die Zustände hier schlicht als gegeben an. Und ich kenne auch Kommilitonen, die es sich leisten können mit dem 3er BMW an die Uni zu fahren.
Das Problem scheinen also nicht nur Pendler zu sein...


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann doch Fleisch essen und trotzdem gegen die Ausbeutung der Tiere sein.


Ich meinte ja extra Billigfleisch, das von überall herimportiert wird.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich muss mein Fleisch nicht beim Discounter kaufen, wo es überall herimportiert wird.
> Ich kann doch ein Smartphone nutzen und trotzdem gegen die Zerstörung der Umwelt wegen des Profits sein.
> Wo ist das Problem?
> Kaufst du dir jedes Jahr ein neues Smartphone? Ich nicht.


Ich habe noch ein klassiches Handy. Aus dem Jahr 2009. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Und warum pendeln sie? Weil sie nicht dort wohnen wollen oder können, wo sie arbeiten.
> Ich fahre jeden Tag 120km. Sehr nervig.
> Aber ein Haus in Hamburg kann ich mir nicht leisten, schlicht zu teuer. Und zieh mal mit schulpflichtigen Kindern um. Absolut lächerlich,. was da abläuft.
> Was du brauchst sind günstige Wohnungen. Damit es günstiger wird nicht mehr zu pendeln.


Das ist ja genau mein Reden.
Aber so mancher sieht da ja offensichtlich nicht die Mietkosten in der Stadt als Problem, sondern denjenigen, welcher ausgerechnet so einen Job hat, der zufälligerweise nur bei städtischen Unternehmen zu kriegen ist.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein klassiches Handy. Aus dem Jahr 2009.



Ich hab ein Note 9. Das sollte noch einige Jahre reichen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist ja genau mein Reden.
> Aber so mancher sieht da ja offensichtlich nicht die Mietkosten in der Stadt als Problem, sondern denjenigen, welcher ausgerechnet so einen Job hat, der zufälligerweise nur bei städtischen Unternehmen zu kriegen ist.



Ich verdiene nicht schlecht und meine Frau arbeitet auch, verdient ebenfalls gut.
Trotzdem würde es deutlich teurer sein, wenn wir in Hamburg leben. Da ist es schlicht günstiger mit dem Auto zu fahren.
Interessant ist ja auch, dass der Staat das Pendeln subventioniert, anstatt mal Anreizte zu schaffen dort zu wohnen, wo man arbeitet.
Andererseits hast du heute keine sicheren Jobs mehr. Die Zeiten, in denen man von der Lehre bis zur Rente in der gleichen Firma gearbeitet hat, sind lange vorbei.
Ich bin jetzt in der dritten Firma seit meiner Lehre.
Alle davor sind pleite gegangen. 
Hoffentlich ist das kein Muster bei mir.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja also, deshalb mehr freiwillige Freiwillige.



Vergiss nicht, es ist freiwillig.
Niemand soll dazu überredet werden. Wer will, macht mit, wer nicht will - ignoriert es.

Das schon mal dazu, das Thema ist gegessen. 


Und die Berufsfeuerwehr sollte ein größeres Landgebiet umfassen was relativ schnell angefahren werden kann. Wir leben hier in einem verdammt kleinen Land, wir brauchen hier nicht in jedem Kuhkaff eine Feuerwehr. 
Ja klar, mehr ist da wirklich besser und die Anfahrtszeiten sind nicht egal, aber eine Option wäre es. Man kann nach wie vor keinen zwingen als freiwilliger irgendwo mitzumischen. 
Also schön mal den Quatsch abstellen. Wenn die Jugend es wollen würde, wäre die auch dabei. 

Finanzkatastrophe? Selbst wenns so kommen sollte, ist es egal. Finanzkatastrophe wäre schlimm, aber nicht tödlich. Naturkatastrophen sind viel schlimmer und sie waren noch vor dem Geld da. Die werden einfach stärker, die Auswirkungen sind schlimmer und Menschenleben sind unbezahlbar. Geld ist nur Geld. 

Und ja, glaubst nicht aber viele Firmen suchen sich Mitarbeiter die vor Ort leben müssen. Bei einigen Positionen ist es auch zwingend notwendig. 
Niemand würde einen Serveradministrator einstellen der erstmal 1,5h Arbeitsweg hat. Weil wenn da richtig Alarm ist, muss der sich eigentlich an den Arbeitsort teleportieren (Chef hätte das gerne), da dies aber noch nicht möglich ist - wohnt der relativ nah dran, damit der in vernünftigen 15-20min vor Ort ist und nicht in 2h. 
Polizisten MÜSSEN sogar nahe an ihren Einsatzort leben. Sie sind Beamte, verdienen gut, dürfen aber offiziell nicht pendeln. Die genaue Regelung kenne ich nicht, lässt sich aber nachlesen. 
Vor Ort sein hat für den Arbeitnehmer massive Vorteile und für den Arbeitgeber auch - unter anderem weniger Verspätungen durch blöde Zufälle wie Stau, Baustellen, Unfälle (kürzerer Arbeitsweg - deutlich geringere Chance hinter einem Unfall stecken zu bleiben) usw. Win/Win für alle. 

Und wenn du vom Land kommst und die Stadt kennst dann weißt du was ich meine.
Und solltest mir da eigentlich zustimmen das privater Autoverkehr nichts in der Stadt zu suchen hat. Allen voran die Pendler. Weil viele Anwohner schon freiwillig auf das Auto verzichten, die Pendler aber nicht, haben wir verstopfte Städte. Es ist allgemein auch grober Unfug in Zeiten wo man sich um die Umwelt kümmert sich via Auto täglich so weit zu bewegen. 

Billigfleisch und klassisches Handy (stell dir vor, gibt noch Leute ohne) - jeder entscheidet selbst was er konsumiert und wie. Und muss mit den Folgen leben. Wir haben keine Gesetze oder Regeln dafür.
Ich wechsel die Smartphones alle 2 Jahre. Warum? Na weil ich damit arbeite. Unterwegs auch erreichbar zu sein und ein gutes Werkzeug zu haben ist unerlässlich. Und ich esse gerne Fleisch. Schmecken muss es, der Preis ist oft Nebensache - was bringt mir n billiges Steak wenn es sich dann wie die Schuhsohle kauen lässt? Billigfleisch ist also allein schon deswegen bei den Leuten raus weil es schlicht und einfach nicht schmeckt. 

Und genau deswegen weil das wohnen auf dem Land so viel günstiger ist und das pendeln noch querfinanziert ist, müssen wir das langsam mal angehen und stoppen. 
Günstige Wohnungen wird es nicht geben.
Der einfachste Weg ist es das pendeln richtig teuer und ineffizient zu machen. Damit nur die pendeln die wirklich müssen - Leute die an verschiedenen Einsatzorten arbeiten, die Kunden an verschiedenen Orten besuchen und so weiter. Der Rest kann gemütlich auf Arbeit radeln zahlt für den Arbeitsweg nichts, nur das Fahrrad muss vorhanden sein. 
Leute müssen sich erstmal von der Idee verabschieden das sie in der Stadt arbeiten können und weiter weg im grünen sich n dickes Haus hinstellen und sehr günstig leben werden und die Umweltbelastung durch ihren Arbeitsweg usw. komplett egal ist. Ist sie nicht, der Individualverkehr wird sich massiv einschränken müssen wenn dieser nicht auf E-Autos umgestellt wird. Und selbst die will man in der Stadt nur bedingt - sind halt immer noch 4m Unfug die da 8h lang stehen und keinerlei Nutzen haben.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ja, glaubst nicht aber viele Firmen suchen sich Mitarbeiter die vor Ort leben müssen. Bei einigen Positionen ist es auch zwingend notwendig.
> Niemand würde einen Serveradministrator einstellen der erstmal 1,5h Arbeitsweg hat. Weil wenn da richtig Alarm ist, muss der sich eigentlich an den Arbeitsort teleportieren (Chef hätte das gerne), da dies aber noch nicht möglich ist - wohnt der relativ nah dran, damit der in vernünftigen 15-20min vor Ort ist und nicht in 2h.
> Polizisten MÜSSEN sogar nahe an ihren Einsatzort leben. Sie sind Beamte, verdienen gut, dürfen aber offiziell nicht pendeln. Die genaue Regelung kenne ich nicht, lässt sich aber nachlesen.
> Vor Ort sein hat für den Arbeitnehmer massive Vorteile und für den Arbeitgeber auch - unter anderem weniger Verspätungen durch blöde Zufälle wie Stau, Baustellen, Unfälle (kürzerer Arbeitsweg - deutlich geringere Chance hinter einem Unfall stecken zu bleiben) usw. Win/Win für alle.
> ...



Immobilien: Die neue Wohnungsnot - DER SPIEGEL 15/2016
Wohnungsnot in Muenchen setzt Freiwilliger Feuerwehr zu - Muenchen - SZ.de


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt in der dritten Firma seit meiner Lehre.
> Alle davor sind pleite gegangen.
> Hoffentlich ist das kein Muster bei mir.


Was hast du da gemacht? Sabotiert?


----------



## cryon1c (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Immobilien: Die neue Wohnungsnot - DER SPIEGEL 15/2016
> Wohnungsnot in Muenchen setzt Freiwilliger Feuerwehr zu - Muenchen - SZ.de



Siehste, keiner hat ne Idee wie man das lösen kann.
Erster Artikel ist n halber Roman mit nem kurzen Ergebnis: wir haben keinen Plan und pfuschen rum. 
Zweiter Artikel ist die Folge von dem ersten mit dem rumpfuschen praktisch.

Hat sich seit dem Artikel vom Spiegel in 2016 was getan? Ja, die Mieten in München sind weiter gestiegen wie bisher auch! Sonst nix. 

Wie ich bereits sagte - hier ist jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich und sollte überlegen ob er wirklich in München arbeiten will oder doch vll in Wolfsburg oder Rostock oder Leipzig wo von seinem Gehalt mehr als 50% übrig bleibt nach dem er die Miete bezahlt hat?
Sobald die Nachfrage in München halbwegs gesunken ist, werden sich auch die Preise stabilisieren. Die Stadt kann nicht ewig wachsen. 

In Leipzig haben die Mieten praktisch angehalten (im oberen Segment) weil man so eine Grenze erreicht hat wo sie halt nicht mehr wirklich vermietet werden. Wird es in München auch geben. Und auch in Hamburg und in Köln usw. 

Und auf die Politiker hier würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Schon gar nicht wenn die Leute AFD wählen, als ob die sich um das Thema kümmern würde. Und die Klimaziele sind nun mal da, denen ist es egal wo man wohnt. Mir übrigens auch, aber die Luft hier ist mir nicht egal.

Daher zurück zum Thema:
Wir müssen hier wesentlich mehr tun und mehr Geld investieren. Dazu brauchen wir aber auch willige Endkunden die neue Technologien unterstützen in dem sie diese kaufen. Nennen wir sie "Early Adopter" - wie im PC-Bereich auch. E-Auto samt Infrastruktur ist noch nicht massentauglich, wäre aber gut wenn die Leute anfangen würden diese in Massen zu kaufen damit es eben tauglich wird - die Infrastruktur folgt dem Bedarf, ohne E-Autos keine Ladesäulen (niemand investiert in etwas ungewisses).
Die Leute müssen endlich mehr Zeit und mehr Geld in den Umweltschutz investieren. Nebenbei werden sie gesünder, bekommen eine bessere Umwelt und würden aufhören so einen Schmarrn wie AFD zu wählen und Ausländer anzufeinden. 
Unsere Nachbarn in den Niederlanden, in Schweden, in Dänemark kriegen das ja auch hin, die sind genau so wie wir, haben einen genau so hohen Lebensstandard usw. Da kann ich das doch auch hier erwarten.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits sagte - hier ist jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich und sollte überlegen ob er wirklich in München arbeiten will oder doch vll in Wolfsburg oder Rostock oder Leipzig wo von seinem Gehalt mehr als 50% übrig bleibt nach dem er die Miete bezahlt hat?



Wo mehr Leute wohnen wollen, steigen die Mieten. In Rostock sind die Mieten geringer, weil dort die Nachfrage nach Wohnraum geringer ist. Und die Nachfrage ist geringer, weil dort weniger Leute hinziehen. Und obwohl weniger Leute nach Rostock ziehen, sind Arbeitslosenzahlen in Rostock höher - sprich, weniger Leute haben dort weniger Aussicht auf Arbeit, vom Lohnniveau ganz zu schweigen.

In wirtschaftlich schwächer entwickelte Regionen zu ziehen, um dort, wenn überhaupt, im Schnitt nur schlechter bezahlte Arbeit zu finden, mit der man dann allerdings - ich überspitze mal - bezahlbaren Wohnraum im Plattenbau findet, kann's ja auch nicht sein.

Sicherlich kann sich der/die Einzelne durch so einen Manöver verbessern, insbesondere dann, wenn er/sie gefragte Qualifikationen besitzt, die auch in Regionen mit niedrigeren Job- und Gehaltsaussichten gefragt sind und für dortige Verhältnisse überdurchschnittlich vergütet werden. Das ist dann jedoch einerseits kein gangbarer Weg für weite Bevölkerungsteile und zweitens keine Lösung des Problems: Denn in Rostock, wo es in der Stadt kaum attraktiven Wohnraum gibt, baut sich der Ausnahme-Zuwanderer eher nicht, sondern baut sich ein Häuschen im Grünen ... und pendelt nach Rostock. Ganz großes Kino.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ist denn das größere Problem, jemand der 100km zur Arbeit pendelt (zufällig kenne ich da einige, die so einen Weg in Kauf nehmen) oder die ganzen ungefilterten Schlote auf Binnenschiffen?



Abgesehen davon, dass "gefiltert" und "ungefiltert" für das Klima so gut wie gar keinen Unterschied macht:
Bei der lächerlich geringen Zahl an Binnenschiffen in Deutschland ist es nun wirklich glasklar, dass die Pendler das größere Problem sind. Vermutlich schon allein die im Raum Hamburg für sich genommen, von München oder gar NRW ganz zu schweigen.



> Was glaubst du eigentlich, ist in den ganzen LKWs, die du auf der Straße rumdüsen siehst?



Erstaunlich oft Luft. Wir haben iirc 25% Leerfahrten und die nicht-Leerfahrten sind wegen just-in-time auch oft nicht ausgelastet. Ersetzt man noch die hochineffizienten, aber flinken und steuer/arbeitsrechtlich effektiv günstigen Überlastsprinter durch echte LKW, könnten wir die Zahl der gefahrenen Transportkilometer auf unseren Straßen locker halbieren, gegebenenfalls sogar Dritteln. Ohne auch nur 1 kg auf Schiff oder Straße umzulagern, was das eigentliche Ziel sein sollte.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch Ortsverbände, die komplett den Bach runter gegangen sind, nachdem sehr aktive Mitglieder wegen Job und Karriere weggezogen sind.
> Du brauchst aber solche Vereine auf dem Land, damit die Infrastruktur erhalten bleibt.
> Dazu kommen noch persönliche Umstände, wie pflegebedürftige Angehörige, Familie, usw.



Es gibt auf deinem Land also einen riesen Bedarf an Infrastruktur- und Dienstleistungen, aber keine Arbeitsplätze? 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Mangos sind hingegen kein Luxus, genau so wie die Banane oder Ananas kein Luxus ist. Oder eine AMD-CPU die irgendwo in Malaysia hergestellt wurde. Die Welt ist global geworden, wir alle rennen mit Smartphones die in China gebaut wurden, arbeiten mit PCs wo kein einziges Teil mehr in Deutschland oder den USA produziert wird  und wir tragen Klamotten aus Ländern die manche nicht mal auf der Karte finden würden.
> Ich hab damit kein Problem - jedes Land spezialisiert sich auf etwas was sie gut können und wo sich die Produktion gut gestaltet.



AMD-CPUs, Smartphones und das, was bei uns als Ananas durchgeht, sind relativ gut haltbar und entsprechend effizient zu transportieren. Bei Bananen gehts so, aber sie sind energetisch recht ertragbar (die Pestizidlast bei nicht-Bio-Bananen ist dafür geradezu krank) Aber Mangos sind wirklich Luxus. Die Dinger verbrauchen extrem viel Wasser, werden trotzdem oft in Gegenden ohne überschüssiges Wasser angebaut, sind nicht unbedingt pflegeleicht/von sich aus schädtlingsresistent und vor allem ist die Haltbarkeit miserabel. Ne leckere Mango ist oft eingeflogen oder mit dem Wasser gewachsen, dass eine palästinensische Familie nicht zum Leben hatte. Wer sich auch nur halbwegs moralisch akzeptabel ernähren sollte, lässt also die Finger von Mangos.
(weiterverarbeitet/als Saft sind sie okay, Hauptproblem ist der Transport der Frucht)



> Das Wohnen in der Stadt ist übrigens nicht teuer geworden. Es war schon immer teuer und ist im Verhältnis zu den Jobs die in den Städten (und NUR in den Städten) existieren auch etwa gleich geblieben.



Die Jobs, die deiner Meinung nach "nur" in den Städten existieren können, werden von Leuten ausgeübt, die eine ganze Dienstleistungskaskade privat beanspruchen und auch beruflich reichlich Zuarbeit benötigen. Genauso wie "die Stadt" als solche. Und in diesen Bereichen sind die Löhne kaum gestiegen, inflationsbereinigt nicht selten sogar gesunken. Gleichzeitig sind die Städte nicht nur punktuell deutlich teurer, sondern auch in ihrer Fläche deutlich größer geworden und Siedlungspräferenzen haben sich umgekehrt. Vor 40-50 Jahren waren Innenstädte unpopulär und enthielten billige Wohnsilos, aus denen ein Großteil der arbeitenden <5 km in den Rand pendeln musste, um zu besagten Arbeitsplätzen zu kommen. Heute ist es Hipp, seinen mondänen Firmensitz in die Innenstadt zu packen und die günstige Quartiere liegen außerhalb der wesentlich größer gewordenen Stadt in >50 km Entfernung. Aber wie ich schon mehrfach erwähnt habe:
Auch dieses Problem kann der Markt lösen, wenn man die Leute nicht mehr zu Annahme von Jobs in dieser Entfernung zwingt.




RyzA schrieb:


> Trotzdem leben 2/3 alle Menschen Deutschlands in ländlichen Gegenden.



 Quelle?
Deutschland hat einen Urbanisierungsgrad von >3/4




cryon1c schrieb:


> Blödsinn: frag die IT/Developer wie das bei denen aussieht oder Chirurgen oder Architekten oder Piloten.



Nette Auflistung von Leuten, von denen kein einziger eine lokale, in der Innenstadt verankerte Dienstleistung erbringt, sondern die alle Problemlos außerhalb arbeiten könnten. (Bzw. das im Falle des Piloten sogar machen. Aber bezüglich energiebewusster Lebensweise sind Piloten sowieso leicht vorbelastet.)




cryon1c schrieb:


> Und als Folge darauf^ - hohe Steuern schaden nicht. Die sieht man auch wenn die ordentlich verwaltet werden etc. - die Infrastruktur, Gesundheitswesen, überall.  Und hier ist das Problem: z.B. 40% Steuern von 0,nix sind immer noch 0,nix. 40% von sagen wir mal 5000€ Brutto sind aber schon anständig.



Das Problem ist, worauf die Abgaben erhoben werden. Was ist in Deutschland schweine teuer?
Arbeiten, Profit machen
Was ist lächerlich billig?
Land zubetonieren, Klima aufheizen, Umwelt verschmutzen, anderen die Gesundheit ruinieren, fremdes Geld verzocken, Natur zerstören

Man kann viel negatives über unser System sagen, aber nicht, dass es keine Lenkungswirkung entfalten würde...




Two-Face schrieb:


> Sicher doch, schaffen wir die ganzen gemeinnützigen Vereine ab und sehen, wie die Notfallversorgung im ganzen Land zusammenbricht.
> Das Klima ist doch schließlich viel wichtiger...



Mal ne blöde Frage:
Wenn weniger Leute auf dem Land leben, die bislang sowieso ihre Freizeit mit Pendeln verbringen und deswegen keinem Ehrenamt nachgehen können, wie bitte schön VERSCHLECHTERT sich dann das Verhältnis aus Freiwilligen und Bedarf? Eigentlich müsste das genaue Gegenteil der Fall sein. Es ist ja schließlich Teil des Konzeptes "als Pendler billig auf Kosten anderer zu leben", das man seinen Wohnsitz eben an einem Ort hat, an dem man nichts für Feuerwehr, nichts für Rettungsdienste, etc. bezahlt wie "die blöden Städter", aber trotzdem ein Gehalt auf deren Niveau kassiert.

Als der durchschnittliche Landbewohner (und nicht nur der) noch in 15 Minuten Umkreis um sein zu Hause arbeitete, seine Frau den ganzen Tag zu Hause blieb und die Kinder nachmittags keine staatlich organisierte Betreuung brauchten, gab es natürlich jede Menge Leute, die Zeit für Ehrenamt und Vereine hatten. Aber damals wäre das Auto auch gar nicht 50 km weit gekommen, Elektronik war was, was "die Städter" hatten und als Entertainment gab es Volksfeste und Treffen mit den Nachbarn, nicht die Forderung nach FTTH auf Staatskosten. Heute dagegen steht ein dicker SUV vor der Tür, der natürlich ebenfalls von einem kostspieligen deutschen Fertiger stammende Zweitwagen ist gerade unterwegs, um die Kids von der Ganztagsschule abzuholen, die natürlich nötig war, wenn man zwei volle Stadteinkommen haben will, und das Haus, zu dem Kind & Elternteil dann zurückkehren, ist natürlich dank Anbauten noch etwas größer als vor 40 Jahren, beherbergt aber nur noch die eine Kernfamilie, während Großeltern und Geschwister getrennt leben. ("schon ein bisschen Schade, dass man sich nicht mehr jeden Tag sieht, aber man kann ja schnell mal die 30 km rüberfahren, seitdem wir die neue Bundesstraße haben")




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verdiene nicht schlecht und meine Frau arbeitet auch, verdient ebenfalls gut.
> Trotzdem würde es deutlich teurer sein, wenn wir in Hamburg leben. Da ist es schlicht günstiger mit dem Auto zu fahren.



Und genau das muss sich ändern.



> Interessant ist ja auch, dass der Staat das Pendeln subventioniert, anstatt mal Anreizte zu schaffen dort zu wohnen, wo man arbeitet.
> Andererseits hast du heute keine sicheren Jobs mehr. Die Zeiten, in denen man von der Lehre bis zur Rente in der gleichen Firma gearbeitet hat, sind lange vorbei.
> Ich bin jetzt in der dritten Firma seit meiner Lehre.
> Alle davor sind pleite gegangen.
> Hoffentlich ist das kein Muster bei mir.



Vielleicht sollten wir deinem neuen Arbeitgeber mal deine Forumsstatistik zeigen, damit der rechtzeitig die richtigen Einsparmaßnahmen trifft


----------



## cryon1c (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nette Auflistung von Leuten, von denen kein einziger eine lokale, in der Innenstadt verankerte Dienstleistung erbringt, sondern die alle Problemlos außerhalb arbeiten könnten. (Bzw. das im Falle des Piloten sogar machen. Aber bezüglich energiebewusster Lebensweise sind Piloten sowieso leicht vorbelastet.)



Naja, Flughäfen sind alle an Großstädte gebunden, in der Pampa sind sie praktisch Ausnahmen und haben so wenige Flüge das es keinen Unterschied macht.
IT hat sich mittlerweile auch an bestimmten Orten konzentriert, bei uns z.B. in Tel Aviv - auch keine Kleinstadt.
Chirurgen arbeiten meist in Krankenhäusern die auch in Ballungsgebieten sind, je spezialisierter desto öfter trifft man die ausschließlich in der Stadt. 
Und die meisten Architekten die ich kenne leben in Städten und haben ihre Büros auch da. Gibt einige die im Speckgürtel wohnen, aber trotzdem das Büro in der Innenstadt haben.

Was die Steuerlast und die Verteilung angeht - der Rest wird auch noch teurer, nicht nur arbeiten und Profit machen. Aktuell ist das System halt so, damit müssen wir arbeiten.

Die Städte und die aktuelle Verteilung der Einwohner und Büros - das wird sich nicht ändern. 
Überleg mal, jede Stadt hat praktisch ein "Sonne"-System was den Verkehr angeht - alle Wege führen in die Innenstadt, die Außenbezirke sind miteinander nicht wirklich verbunden (egal ob es um gute Straßen oder ÖPNV geht). Mit etwas Glück fährt da n Bus am Stadtrand welcher die verschiedenen Stadtränder verbindet. 
So ein System wie in New York oder wenigstens ein Spinnennetz-System wo der ÖPNV auch quer zwischen den Stadtteilen fährt und nicht alles über das Zentrum/Bahnhof abgewickelt wird, würde ja helfen.
Aber mit dem aktuellen System ist es so das jeder aus jeder Richtung etwa den gleichen Weg hat - in die Innenstadt, dort kommen alle zusammen. Dazu ist das sehr nah an guten Hotels etc. und deswegen macht der Firmensitz da auch Sinn. Den wird keiner verlegen. Und das Großraumbüro was dranhängt auch nicht. 

Was die Mango angeht: wird von den Leuten trotzdem gegessen. Genau so wie Papaya und andere exotische Sachen. Transport ist teuer und schädlich - aber die Ware selbst ist gut und wird deswegen bewegt, das lässt sich nicht stoppen. 
Die Moralpredigt funktioniert da nicht, da geht es eher um gesunde und gute Ernährung die auch Sachen beinhaltet die sich weigern hier zu wachsen... naja zumindest so lange bis das Klima so kaputt ist das wir hier 40°C im Sommer haben im Schnitt. 

Und was Rostock angeht und @Mahoy:
Doch, das ist für viele eine Lösung.
Mittlerweile ist der Unterschied bei den Lebenshaltungskosten so deutlich das sich eine schlecht bezahlte Stelle in einer richtig günstigen Gegend doch lohnt und das nicht zu knapp.
Ich verstehe nicht warum die Leute so in Massen nach München rammeln obwohl sie wissen das die Stadt für sie keinen Platz hat und gleichzeitig wollen sie ihr eigenes Kapital nicht in den Bau von Eigentumswohnungen investieren um sich abzusichern. 
Klar, das dicke Gehalt sieht halt geil aus aufm Konto, aber was bringt es einem wenn dann die Miete gleich die Hälfte davon abbeißt? 

Da würde ich doch eher woanders arbeiten wo die Miete halt nur 25% vom Gehalt frisst, wo ich nicht diese irre Stadt um mich habe die zwar geil ist wenn man richtig Geld ausgeben will, aber alles andere als geil ist um dort mit einem normalen Gehalt zu leben. Subkultur haben sie dort schon erfolgreich ermordet, mal sehen was als nächstes fällt.
Klar, man ist nicht hip und cool, aber dafür lebt man halt auch deutlich ruhiger, entspannter, gesünder und hat dabei auch noch mehr Geld übrig. 

Deswegen sage ich ja - der Markt regelt. Die Nachfrage nach einem überteuerten Produkt "Münchener Immobilie" muss sinken bis sich das halbwegs ausgleicht, dann passt es wieder. Angebot und Nachfrage regelt, aber manchen Leuten muss man wohl erst erklären was Work/Life-Balance ist und erstmal vorrechnen warum sich der gute Job in München doch nicht lohnt.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht, es ist freiwillig.
> Niemand soll dazu überredet werden. Wer will, macht mit, wer nicht will - ignoriert es.
> 
> Das schon mal dazu, das Thema ist gegessen.
> ...


Sobald der Alarm eingeht, muss die Feuerwehr innerhalb von 60 Min. am Ort des Geschehens sein. Man will ja die Leute in ihrem Haus schließlich nicht verbrennen lassen. 
FFWs müssen so weit verteilt sein, dass diese Zeit eingehalten werden kann. Dazu kommt noch, dass nicht jede Feuerwehr gleich ausgestattet ist. Das wird nach Bedarf geregelt. Bei einem Verkehrsunfall kannst du keine Feuerwehr alamieren, die über keine Rettungsschere verfügt. Eine FFW in jedem Ort ist per Gesetz vorgeschrieben. 
Es gibt alleine in Bayern nur vier Berufsfeuerwehren; Augsburg, München, Ingolstadt und Nürnberg. Erst bei einer Einwohnergrenze von 100.000 ist eine BF vorgeschrieben, darunter alles Freiwillig.
Verhauptamtlichst du das alles, musst du mit immensen Kosten rechnen - alleine die Gerätschaften und Fahrzeuge müssen instandgehalten und nach Überschreiten einer gewissen Altersgrenze ersetzt werden. Das gilt natürlich auch für die FFW - aber die gerade an autobahnnahen Gegenden brauchst du automatisch ein größeres Kontingent. Zwei, drei Leute permanent auf der Wache reichen da nicht. Und jetzt musst du die ganzen BFler auch entsprechend bezahlen, und zwar so, dass sie abschlagsfrei mit 60 in Rente gehen können, denn in dem Beruf muss man körperlich fit bleiben. 
Da kommen wir gleich zum nächsten Problem, ein BFler muss körperlich dafür geeignet sein. Der Einstellungstest ist in etwa so hart wie der, der Polizei, 'n Haufen fallen mangels Fitness oder Handicaps (Sehschwäche) raus. Kriegst du da auf dem Land nicht genug Geeignete her, was hast du dann? Richtig, Fachkräftemangel. 
Nö, es hat schon seine Richtigkeit, dass dies Freiwillige übernehmen - wenn man nur ein paar mal im Jahr ausrückt, dann sind Vorraussetzungen wie bei einer städtischen BF auch nicht notwendig.
Gibt's mal ein Hochwasser (was bei uns zur verregneteren Jahreszeiten praktisch regelmäßig vorkommt), dann sind die ortsansässigen FWs froh, wenn sie auch genau dort hingerufen werden und nicht anderswo, weil nicht jede FW über entsprechende Pumpanlagen verfügt.

Selbiges anderen, gemeinnützigen Vereinen: Wer stellt denn die ganzen Sanitäter bei Großveranstaltungen? Die Typen in Rot, die du da bei großen Volksfesten, Festivals u.ä. rumstehen sehst, werden in der Regel nicht dafür bezahlt, die opfern ihre Freizeit dafür. Kinder-, Alten-, Krankenbetreuung wird häufig von Ehrenamtlichen übernommen. Organisiert wird das eben durch Vereine, wie RK, ASB, Malteser, etc.
Nächster Ankerpoint: Großschadensereignisse. Kracht's auf der Autobahn mal gewaltig (Massenkarambolage) müssen eine Menge Leute medizinisch versorgt und verpflegt werden. Machen dies ausschließlich ländliche Berufsfeuerwehren und Rettungswachen, wer ist dann da, wenn's zugleich anderswo brennt?
Nö, es muss nach Kontingent ausgerückt werden. Deswegen haben Hilfsorganisationen Betreuungsdienst, Fernmelder, Technik und Sicherheit, etc. Alles von Freiwilligen besetzt, weil dies logistisch gar nicht anders zu handhaben ist. 

Und jetzt kommt einer wie du daher und labert was davon, das alles einfach abzuschaffen? Wer hat denn die meisten Helfer bei der Bewältigung der Flüchtlingskrise gestellt? Meinst, die Leute in den Lagern waren alles bezahlte Berufssanitäter oder Brandbekämpfer? Nö, das waren größtenteils Ehrenamtliche, die Beruf und Freizeit dafür geopfert haben. Ohne das Ehrenamt hätten wir damals Zustände, wie auf den griechischen Inseln gehabt, eine humanitäre Katastrophe. Erst recht werden solche Leute notwendig, wenn die große Klimakatastrophe kommt - weil du dann unmöglich genug Hautpamtliche vorrätig haben kannst, die mit den damit verbundenen Folgen Herr werden.

DU bist doch der jenige, den die Gewaltzunahme, Rassismus etc. hierzulande so ankotzt. Aber Menschen, die freiwillig anderen Menschen helfen hältst du für obsolet, weil du es angeblich besser weißt als jemand, der jahrelang dort selber aktiv und schon bei derartigen Einsätzen dabei war? 

Ich sag' dir jetzt mal was, und das wird das letzte sein, dass ich dir zu diesem Thema sage, denn deine Klugscheißerei kennt sowieso keine Grenzen: Wir leben hier in einer Gesellschaft, die durch Soziale Medien, Fake News, Boluevardmedien (oder auch beides kombiniert) viel zu ant-iautoritärer Erziehung und durch den allgemeinen, neo-liberalen Lebenswandel mehr und mehr in Egoismus abdriftet und genau dafür, mitverantwortlich ist, was du proklamierst. Ich weiß, Ursachen interessieren dich nicht - warum auch immer, ein Arzt kann auch keine Krankheit heilen, wenn er nicht weiß, woher sie kommt und was sie verursacht. Aber (gemeinnützige) Vereine, für welche Menschen in der Freizeit tätig sind, sind einer der wenigen Elemente, die da herausstechen. Hier kommt es auf's Miteinander an, auf Teamwork und Respekt. Der Unterschied zu einem beruflichen Umfeld ist der, dass dies auch Kinder und Jugendliche dort lernen können. 

Aber schön, schaffen wir das alles ab und ersetzen es durch hauptamtlich Tätige. Damit die Gesellschaft noch mehr verroht und Hilfeleistung mehr und mehr als Service und nicht als humane Notwendigkeit angesehen wird.
Ich habe es selber gesehen, München, Englischer Garten. Ein Haufen jugendlicher Alkoholisierter ruft den Rettungsdienst, damit sie selbigen mit Flaschen und Steinen bewerfen können. Stand' auch in der Zeitung: Feiernde rasten aus - Grosseinsatz im Englischen Garten - Muenchen - SZ.de

Wenn ich genauer drüber nachdenke, dann kann der Klimawandel nicht schnell genug kommen - eine richtige Katastrophe, die mit diesem Saustall, den wir auf diesem Planeten mal richtig aufräumt, genau das ist das, was wir brauchen.
Der einzige, der hier seinen Quatsch dringend abstellen sollte, bist du, nicht ich.

Übrigens: Man KANN Freiwillige verpflichten. Hatte ich vorher schon mal gepostet: https://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayFwG-13?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


cryon1c schrieb:


> Finanzkatastrophe? Selbst wenns so kommen sollte, ist es egal. Finanzkatastrophe wäre schlimm, aber nicht tödlich. Naturkatastrophen sind viel schlimmer und sie waren noch vor dem Geld da. Die werden einfach stärker, die Auswirkungen sind schlimmer und Menschenleben sind unbezahlbar. Geld ist nur Geld.


Die wird kommen, ob du das sehen kannst oder nicht.
Unser gesamtes, globales Finanzsystem basiert auf Schulden. Praktsich jeder Ökonom, der noch bei halbwegs Sinn und Verstand liegt, wird sagen, dass dies so irgendwann nicht mehr funktionieren kann. Der große Crash ist vorprogrammiert und dann brauchst dich nicht wundern, wenn es mal wieder so richtig rummst (Krieg und so).
Selbst wenn das die Menscheit überstehen sollte, folgt der Konflikt um Rohstoffe, die auch nicht unendlich vorhanden sind, aber dringend benötigt werden - und das fängt schon mit Wasser an: Boeden koennen immer weniger Wasser speichern | Wirtschaft

Da siehst du, ums Klima mach ich mir wenig sorgen. Bevor die Klimakatasrophe kommt, haben wir uns schon längst selber ausradiert.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ja, glaubst nicht aber viele Firmen suchen sich Mitarbeiter die vor Ort leben müssen. Bei einigen Positionen ist es auch zwingend notwendig.


Ja, bei einigen wenigen - aber nicht bei allen. Und selbst bei denen sorgt sich dabei keiner ums Klima, sondern nur darum, dass der Mitarbeiter rechtzeitig vor Ort sein kann. Das Klima ist den meisten Firmen und Großunternehmen doch sowieso scheißegal.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wenn du vom Land kommst und die Stadt kennst dann weißt du was ich meine.
> Und solltest mir da eigentlich zustimmen das privater Autoverkehr nichts in der Stadt zu suchen hat. Allen voran die Pendler. Weil viele Anwohner schon freiwillig auf das Auto verzichten, die Pendler aber nicht, haben wir verstopfte Städte. Es ist allgemein auch grober Unfug in Zeiten wo man sich um die Umwelt kümmert sich via Auto täglich so weit zu bewegen.


Also eigentlich meinte ich immer die Pendler, die mit dem Auto bis zum nächsten Bahnhof fahren und von dort mit dem Zug in die Stadt, weil sie a) selber keinen Bahnhof an ihrem Wohnort haben und b) Busse viel zu selten durchfahren. Und das ist etwas, was dringend geändert/ausgebaut werden muss. Einen drastisch besseren ÖPNV der häufiger frequentiert und vor allem zuverlässiger ist. Länder wie Japan zeigen, wie sowas geht. Dann würden auch mehr Menschen auf's Auto verzichten.

Was übrigens die Lärmbelastung in der Stadt angeht: Glaubst du auf dem Land hört man außer läutenden Kuhglocken und krähenden Hähnen sonst weiter nichts? 
Da, wo ich auf dem Land lebe bzw. gelebt habe, sind sogar Sonntagnachts noch LKWs durchgebrettert. Von den Stoßzeiten Früh, Mittags und Abends fang' ich gar nicht an.
Komisch, aber seit ich in der Stadt wohne, habe ich nachts mehr Ruhe.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Billigfleisch und klassisches Handy (stell dir vor, gibt noch Leute ohne) - jeder entscheidet selbst was er konsumiert und wie. Und muss mit den Folgen leben. Wir haben keine Gesetze oder Regeln dafür.
> Ich wechsel die Smartphones alle 2 Jahre. Warum? Na weil ich damit arbeite. Unterwegs auch erreichbar zu sein und ein gutes Werkzeug zu haben ist unerlässlich. Und ich esse gerne Fleisch. Schmecken muss es, der Preis ist oft Nebensache - was bringt mir n billiges Steak wenn es sich dann wie die Schuhsohle kauen lässt? Billigfleisch ist also allein schon deswegen bei den Leuten raus weil es schlicht und einfach nicht schmeckt.


Billigfleisch umschließt ja nicht nur das Filestückt oder Rumpsteak. Ich rede auch von Billigwurst, Billighähnchenfilets, dem fertig paniertem Billigschnitzel oder dem abgepackten Schinken.
Wenn das angeblich keiner kauft, wieso haben es dann die Discounter massenweise in ihren Regalen?
Weißt du, Fleischkonsum ist eben auch so eine Sache - ich selbst habe grundsätzlich nichts dagegn, esse selber Fleisch. Aber in Maßen. 2x die Woche reicht völlig. Der Mensch (oder besser, der Deutsche) isst für gemeinhin aber wesentlich mehr und kauft das Zeug auch noch zu 2/3 im Supermarkt. 
Sich dann aber über Massentierhaltung aufregen. Scheinheiliger geht's kaum.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen weil das wohnen auf dem Land so viel günstiger ist und das pendeln noch querfinanziert ist, müssen wir das langsam mal angehen und stoppen.
> Günstige Wohnungen wird es nicht geben.
> Der einfachste Weg ist es das pendeln richtig teuer und ineffizient zu machen. Damit nur die pendeln die wirklich müssen - Leute die an verschiedenen Einsatzorten arbeiten, die Kunden an verschiedenen Orten besuchen und so weiter. Der Rest kann gemütlich auf Arbeit radeln zahlt für den Arbeitsweg nichts, nur das Fahrrad muss vorhanden sein.
> Leute müssen sich erstmal von der Idee verabschieden das sie in der Stadt arbeiten können und weiter weg im grünen sich n dickes Haus hinstellen und sehr günstig leben werden und die Umweltbelastung durch ihren Arbeitsweg usw. komplett egal ist. Ist sie nicht, der Individualverkehr wird sich massiv einschränken müssen wenn dieser nicht auf E-Autos umgestellt wird. Und selbst die will man in der Stadt nur bedingt - sind halt immer noch 4m Unfug die da 8h lang stehen und keinerlei Nutzen haben.


Ist langsam schon lächerlich, wie du das Grundproblem nicht erkennen kannst oder willst.
Der nächstbeste Job, der zu mir passt, den ich gelernt habe, liegt in der Stadt. Eine Wohnung dort kann ich mir aber nicht leisten. Also was mache ich? Ich pendle. Entweder mit Bus und Bahn, oder (weil einer der beiden Faktoren nicht gegeben ist) mit dem Auto. Entweder komplett oder zum Teil.
Und auch das Wohnen auf dem Land ist drastisch teurer geworden. In meiner Gegend kann sich so gut wie niemand mehr einen Bauplatz leisten, auch die Mieten sind inzwischen deutlich gestiegen, wenn auch bei weitem nicht auf dem Niveau, wie in der Stadt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass "gefiltert" und "ungefiltert" für das Klima so gut wie gar keinen Unterschied macht:
> Bei der lächerlich geringen Zahl an Binnenschiffen in Deutschland ist es nun wirklich glasklar, dass die Pendler das größere Problem sind. Vermutlich schon allein die im Raum Hamburg für sich genommen, von München oder gar NRW ganz zu schweigen.


Da habe ich andere Infos: Stickstoffoxid-Emissionen durch Binnenschiffe | Umweltbundesamt


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erstaunlich oft Luft. Wir haben iirc 25% Leerfahrten und die nicht-Leerfahrten sind wegen just-in-time auch oft nicht ausgelastet. Ersetzt man noch die hochineffizienten, aber flinken und steuer/arbeitsrechtlich effektiv günstigen Überlastsprinter durch echte LKW, könnten wir die Zahl der gefahrenen Transportkilometer auf unseren Straßen locker halbieren, gegebenenfalls sogar Dritteln. Ohne auch nur 1 kg auf Schiff oder Straße umzulagern, was das eigentliche Ziel sein sollte.


Genau das halte ich ja für unnötig.
Warum müssen es immer billig importierte Waren aus dem Ausland sein? Kann man nicht einfach das regionale Zeug kaufen?
Da regt man sich über Pendler auf, kauft aber zugleich billigen Portwein. 
Nicht zwingend (über)lebensnotwendige Importware gehört deutlich teurer versteuert/verpreist. Es kann auch nicht sein, dass wir dauernd das subventionierte Milchpulver und Hähnchenkeulen nach Afrika runterschippern und selber die verbilligten Filets kaufen, währen das Kilo Tomaten, Gurken, Karotten etc. im Schnitt teurer ist.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt auf deinem Land also einen riesen Bedarf an Infrastruktur- und Dienstleistungen, aber keine Arbeitsplätze?


Wer rückt denn auf dem Land aus, wenn's mal brennt oder einer der vielen Rentner mal 'nen Schlaganfall o.ä. bekommt? 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage:
> Wenn weniger Leute auf dem Land leben, die bislang sowieso ihre Freizeit mit Pendeln verbringen und deswegen keinem Ehrenamt nachgehen können, wie bitte schön VERSCHLECHTERT sich dann das Verhältnis aus Freiwilligen und Bedarf? Eigentlich müsste das genaue Gegenteil der Fall sein. Es ist ja schließlich Teil des Konzeptes "als Pendler billig auf Kosten anderer zu leben", das man seinen Wohnsitz eben an einem Ort hat, an dem man nichts für Feuerwehr, nichts für Rettungsdienste, etc. bezahlt wie "die blöden Städter", aber trotzdem ein Gehalt auf deren Niveau kassiert.


Verstehe jetzt nicht ganz, was du damit sagen willst.
Natürlich zahlst du als Steuerzahler auch auf dem Land für Feuerwehr/Rettunsdienste. Deren Ausrüstung sowie die hauptamtlichen Notfallsanitäter müssen ja auch finanziert werden.
Das Problem ist, dass mangels Interessie solchen Vereinen eben die Mitglieder ausgehen. Es gibt FFWs auf dem Land, die über Tags komplett abgemeldet, also nicht alarmierbar sind. Natürlich könnte man einzelne, kleine Verbände an einem günstigen Schnittpunkt zusammenlegen. Aber das geht nicht überall...


----------



## cryon1c (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Verstehe jetzt nicht ganz, was du damit sagen willst.
> Natürlich zahlst du als Steuerzahler auch auf dem Land für Feuerwehr/Rettunsdienste. Deren Ausrüstung sowie die hauptamtlichen Notfallsanitäter müssen ja auch finanziert werden.
> Das Problem ist, dass mangels Interessie solchen Vereinen eben die Mitglieder ausgehen. Es gibt FFWs auf dem Land, die über Tags komplett abgemeldet, also nicht alarmierbar sind. Natürlich könnte man einzelne, kleine Verbände an einem günstigen Schnittpunkt zusammenlegen. Aber das geht nicht überall...



Wenn der Job dir nicht mal genug Finanzmittel einbringt um diesen vernünftig ausüben zu können (also unter anderem den Job schnell und stressfrei erreichen zu können) dann nimmt man den nicht an.
Ich hab bei einem Tech-Kanal in Russland gearbeitet, Content Creator usw. War cool, hat mir gefallen, gab gutes Geld nach deren Maßstäben. Blöd nur das ich in Deutschland lebe und die Steuern, Versicherungen und Preise hier bezahlen muss. Ging nicht, ich hab also gewechselt. Die konnten mir da nicht so viel zahlen wie hier - hab denen also geraten jemanden zu suchen der nicht in einem teuren Land in der westlichen Welt lebt. 
Genau so ist das hier, wenn dir der Job nicht mal genug Geld einbringt um davon halbwegs vernünftig zu leben, wechselt man den. 
Klingt nicht fair? Ists auch nicht, aber die Welt ist nicht fair.

Und Stadt ruhiger als Land, das ist sehr selten. Aufm Land wohnt man ja auch in der Regel nicht an einer Bundesstraße etc. Zumal die LKWs nichts in Dörfern und Kleinstädten zu suchen haben wenn sie da nicht liefern etc.
Und Pendler die Park&Ride nutzen sind selten. Das machen bei uns nur Leute hier die hier an Orten arbeiten wo man gar nicht parken kann - also reine Fußgängerzonen oder Altstadt ohne Parkmöglichkeiten etc. Der Rest rammelt mit dem Auto durch, wenn die 1x drin sitzen steigen die nicht um.

Zum Thema Freiwillige verpflichten - wenn die nicht wollen, wird man sie dazu nicht zwingen können. Freiwillige müssen freiwillig bleiben, wenn die Freiwilligen nicht ausreichen muss halt was vernünftiges aufgebaut werden wo man die Leute dafür bezahlt. Das Thema ist durch 

Finanzsystem wird irgendwann umfallen, aber das wird noch ewig dauern. Im schlimmsten Fall sollte man auf das Privatvermögen zugreifen was die Schulden bei weitem übersteigt in praktisch jedem Land, hier ebenfalls. Damit könnte man einen Zusammenbruch verhindern und die Leute dann nach und nach entschädigen wenn sich alles stabilisiert hat.
Klima ist ein wesentlich größeres Problem als Finanzen. Das Klima lässt sich nicht mit Diplomatie und etwas Hirn reparieren, wir dürfen das halt nicht versauen. Ich mach mir also weit weniger Sorgen um Finanzen als um Klima. 

Firmen dazu verpflichten Klimaneutraler zu werden. Auch auf Mitarbeiterseite.  Werkswohnungen bauen (bauen, nicht aufkaufen, sonst kommen die auf die Ideen ganze Gebiete neben einem Werk aufzukaufen). Firmenwagen tauschen - E-Autos statt Verbrenner wenn es sich mit Reichweite ausgeht. Mitarbeiter dafür belohnen wenn sie Fahrräder und ÖPNV nutzen (da gibt es bereits sehr viele Angebote, Jobrad etc.) Selbst die IT-Firmen in Kalifornien sind draufgekommen und das sind Amis, die sich aktuell gar nicht um das Klima kümmern (ausgenommen einige Leute selbst). 
Da lässt sich sehr viel erreichen mit sehr wenig Aufwand. Aber allen voran die Mitarbeiter nahe an den Arbeitsort holen um unnötige Wege zu vermeiden. 

Guter ÖPNV folgt dann dann wenn der Bedarf daran massiv ansteigt. So wie die Politiker hier sind, muss es erstmal brennen bis sie anfangen was zu tun. Sieht man an dem FTTH-Ausbau. Da brennt es schon lange, mittlerweile beschwert sich die Industrie das sie nicht vernünftig arbeiten kann. Und was machen die Politiker - sie subventionieren Kupfer was schon beim verlegen veraltet ist. Nach einigen Jahren fällt denen auf - ne, das ist doch Quatsch, der Bedarf ist riesig, also könnten wir ja eigentlich Glasfaser subventionieren.  Und immer noch nicht genug.  Das gleiche wird beim ÖPNV passieren - der Bedarf muss massiv steigen. Dann warten wir 5-10 Jahre mit hohen Bedarf und nicht genug Angebot und dann wird es langsam besser.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn der Job dir nicht mal genug Finanzmittel einbringt um diesen vernünftig ausüben zu können (also unter anderem den Job schnell und stressfrei erreichen zu können) dann nimmt man den nicht an.


Ich verstehe jetzt wieder nicht, was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat?
Bin ich freiwillig bei einer Organisation (ob jetzt FFW oder RK oder sonstwo) dann tue ich das ja nicht wegen der Bezahlung, die's ja auch fast nicht gibt - ist ja schließlich kein Job im engeren Sinne.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und Stadt ruhiger als Land, das ist sehr selten. Aufm Land wohnt man ja auch in der Regel nicht an einer Bundesstraße etc. Zumal die LKWs nichts in Dörfern und Kleinstädten zu suchen haben wenn sie da nicht liefern etc.


Puh, das ist aber eine sehr naive Ansicht.
Hast du in Deutschland überhaupt schon mal auf dem Land gewohnt? Müssen die LKWs zu einen bestimmten Zielort, dann fahren die dahin. Und ich rede jetzt schon von richtigen Sattelschleppern, nicht diesen 7,5 Tonnern. Und die interessiert es nicht, ob da eine Ortschaft dazwischen liegt oder nicht - wenn die schnellstmögliche Route dadurch fährt, dann fahren die da einfach durch. Nochmal zur Info: Das "Land" besteht nicht nur aus Kuhkäffern...


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und Pendler die Park&Ride nutzen sind selten. Das machen bei uns nur Leute hier die hier an Orten arbeiten wo man gar nicht parken kann - also reine Fußgängerzonen oder Altstadt ohne Parkmöglichkeiten etc. Der Rest rammelt mit dem Auto durch, wenn die 1x drin sitzen steigen die nicht um.


Ja, bei dir halt schon wieder.
Mein alter Wohnort liegt ca. 26km von Augsburg entfernt. Es gibt fast keine, direkte Busverbindung, eine über Bahn gab's mal, ist auch wieder in der Diskussion, wird aber einfach nicht umgesetzt.
Will ich dorthin maximal umweltfreundlich pendeln, nehme ich einen der 1,5 bis 4-stündlich fahrenden Busse bis zur nächsten Ortschaft, die einen P&R hat und fahre dann von dort mit dem Zug weiter.
Kann nicht sagen, ob die meisten komplett mit dem Auto rein- und wieder rausfahren. Der P&R ist aber immer fast komplett voll, also muss ein nicht unerheblich großer Teil erstere Methode wählen - allein schon aus Kostengründen.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Zum Thema Freiwillige verpflichten - wenn die nicht wollen, wird man sie dazu nicht zwingen können. Freiwillige müssen freiwillig bleiben, wenn die Freiwilligen nicht ausreichen muss halt was vernünftiges aufgebaut werden wo man die Leute dafür bezahlt. Das Thema ist durch


Doch, kann man und hat man auch schon - hatte ich ebenfalls schon mal gepostet: Groemitz: Buergermeister verpflichtet Buerger als Feuerwehrleute - SPIEGEL ONLINE


cryon1c schrieb:


> Finanzsystem wird irgendwann umfallen, aber das wird noch ewig dauern. Im schlimmsten Fall sollte man auf das Privatvermögen zugreifen was die Schulden bei weitem übersteigt in praktisch jedem Land, hier ebenfalls. Damit könnte man einen Zusammenbruch verhindern und die Leute dann nach und nach entschädigen wenn sich alles stabilisiert hat.
> Klima ist ein wesentlich größeres Problem als Finanzen. Das Klima lässt sich nicht mit Diplomatie und etwas Hirn reparieren, wir dürfen das halt nicht versauen. Ich mach mir also weit weniger Sorgen um Finanzen als um Klima.


Wollen wir Wetten abschließen? 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Selbst die IT-Firmen in Kalifornien sind draufgekommen...


Wieder Off-Topic, aber den letzten Bericht, den ich zu dem Thema Silicon Valley gelesen habe, sagt anderes aus. Menschen, die in Zelten in San Fran neben der Golden Gate hausen, während Facebook, Makrohard, Gugl und Co. ihre Milliarden scheffeln...


cryon1c schrieb:


> Guter ÖPNV folgt dann dann wenn der Bedarf daran massiv ansteigt. So wie die Politiker hier sind, muss es erstmal brennen bis sie anfangen was zu tun. Sieht man an dem FTTH-Ausbau. Da brennt es schon lange, mittlerweile beschwert sich die Industrie das sie nicht vernünftig arbeiten kann. Und was machen die Politiker - sie subventionieren Kupfer was schon beim verlegen veraltet ist. Nach einigen Jahren fällt denen auf - ne, das ist doch Quatsch, der Bedarf ist riesig, also könnten wir ja eigentlich Glasfaser subventionieren.  Und immer noch nicht genug.  Das gleiche wird beim ÖPNV passieren - der Bedarf muss massiv steigen. Dann warten wir 5-10 Jahre mit hohen Bedarf und nicht genug Angebot und dann wird es langsam besser.


Das ist ja grade der, der Bedarf IST ja da.
Nur ist der ÖPNV in seiner jetzigen Form, für ein Ingenieursland wie Deutschland in einer miserablen Form, was stark mit der Privatisierung der Bahn zusammenhängt.
Die denkt betriebswirtschaftlich und da mit dem Regionalverkehr keine Gewinne eingefahren werden können, wird gespart und ausgelagert wo es nur geht. 
Wir brauchen mehr Busse, die in die Pampa rausfahren. Züge, die nicht schon bei fünf Grad über den Gefrierpunkt ausfallen (Japan weiß, wie das geht!).

Als ich noch meine Ausbildung gemacht hab, bin ich auch jeden Tag mit dem massiv überfüllten Bus zum P&R und mit dem ebenfalls überfüllten Zug in die Stadt und raus wieder dasselbe. Durfte mir dann im Winter wegen Verspätungen 2-4 Stunden am Tag den Arsch abfrieren (ja, vor 10 Jahren waren die Winter in DE noch kalt), mich dann noch mit ganz "freundlichen" Busfahrern rumschlagen und dafür auch noch 100€ im Monat blechen. Gebraucht habe ich damit für eine Strecke von 26km beim Reinfahren über 1 Stunde, rausfahren aufgrund der geringfrequentierten Busverbindung doppelt so lange.
Den Kack habe ich zwei Jahre mitgemacht. Sowie ich den Führerschein hatte, bin ich auf's Auto umgestiegen und war in nicht mal 30 Min. drin und nach 30 Min. auch wieder daheim. Zu _jeder_ Jahreszeit. Mea culpa.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> Zum Thema Freiwillige verpflichten - wenn die nicht wollen, wird man sie dazu nicht zwingen können. Freiwillige müssen freiwillig bleiben, wenn die Freiwilligen nicht ausreichen muss halt was vernünftiges aufgebaut werden wo man die Leute dafür bezahlt. Das Thema ist durch


Wie gesagt cyron, Pflichtfeuerwehren sind sehr sehr selten, aber definitiv erlaubt. Sollte man auf der selben rechtlichen  Grundlage durchbekommen wie die Wehrpflicht.
Aber bei einer Pflcihtfeuerwehr werden die Leute bezahlt.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich rede über den eigentlichen Job, nicht über den Freiwilligen-Einsatz irgendwo.
Dieser muss dir genug finanzielle Mittel bieten damit du dort leben kannst wo der Job stattfindet.

Und klar besteht das Land aus Dörfern aller möglichen Größen und einigen Kleinstädten dazwischen wo kaum Verkehr ist. Was wollen die Sattelschlepper dort? Industrie ist da kaum vorhanden, der Edeka vor Ort beliefern? Na gut, sind halt 3-4 LKW's pro Woche, mehr is da nicht.  Kleinstadt ist für mich kein "Land" mehr und keine "Pampa" - es ist ne Stadt. Zählt nicht als Land. Land ist es dann wenn man mehr Nutztiere als Einwohner hat - das ist dann Land aka Kuhkaff (nichts gegen die Kühe!).

P&R wird hier kaum benutzt. Wohne am Stadtrand, hier geht eine Bundesstraße direkt rein und es gibt Straßenbahn und S-Bahn, beide nahe am P&R.  Die Straßenbahn ist halbwegs voll (mit Einheimischen), die S-Bahn ist leer, die Straße - die steht mehr als fährt. Ich sollte da mal Flyer verteilen während die nachmittags und abends da rumstehen - nehmt doch den ÖPNV. Wird aber glaub ich nicht der Renner.
Genau so sieht's fast überall aus.
P&R ist auch in Großstädten am Rand gemeint, dort wo man bequem und zügig alle 10min umsteigen kann und die letzten Kilometer damit fährt. Selbst das würde helfen. 

Wegen Freiwillige verpflichten - würde mich jemand zu etwas verpflichten wollen, wäre ich da schneller weg als die meinen Namen sagen können. Noch mal, freiwillig bleibt freiwillig, wenn man Leute zu etwas zwingt fangen die an Unfug zu produzieren. 

Und Wetten abschließen, worauf? Ob das Klima zuerst krachen geht oder das Finanzsystem? Braucht man nicht, das Klima ist schon durch, wir machen aktuell nur noch Schadensbegrenzung. 

Und ja, genau die Firmen in Silicon Valley stellen den Leuten Fahrräder (die sie dann behalten können als Eigentum) und haben noch andere Boni wenn man endlich nicht mit der Karre zur Arbeit fährt.
Was haben die Obdachlosen in den USA mit Firmen zu tun? Das ist ein Problem vom Staat und das fehlende Sozialsystem (die Bruchstücke die es da gibt kann man nicht System nennen). 

Und ÖPNV - ich meine den ÖPNV. Nicht den Nah&Fernverkehr. ÖPNV in der Stadt + Randgebiete in der nächsten Verbundszone, also all das Zeugs was sich 10-15km entfernt befindet von dem Zentrum. Viel breiter sind die Städte hier nicht, in Leipzig sinds ~8km vom Zentrum bis zum Stadtrand wo der ÖPNV aufhört, in viele Richtungen. Nur der Norden hat mehr weil Halle, Flughafen, Werke und Amazon-Lager etc. 
Die Bahn ist ne ganz andere Baustelle. Und Flixbus, Flixtrain und regionale/überregionale Buslinien ebenfalls (die überregionalen Buslinien fahren doch nur bei Vollmond nach einer Opfergabe mit 3 Ziegen und 9 Jungfrauen und nur wenn dabei noch gutes Wetter herrscht!).
Der wird auch langsam ausgebaut. Stichwort ist langsam. Und da ist Bedarf, weil der ÖPNV auch wirklich voll wird. 
Wenn ihr die Züge usw. aufm Land auch richtig voll bekommt, werden die in 5-10 Jahren auch ausgebaut, also die betroffenen Strecken. 
Hier dauert alles ewig und 3 Tage, also nicht wundern, selbst wenn Geld bereitgestellt wird - dann fehlen Genehmigungen, dann fehlen Bauarbeiter, Prüfer etc. Haben die das alles endlich zusammengekratzt müssen sie sich noch mit Aktivisten rumschlagen die zwar alles wollen, aber nicht bei sich vorm Fenster! Dann gibt es noch drölftausend Verzögerungen beim Bau. Hinterher gibt es noch n paar tausend Mängel die erst bei Abnahme auftauchen. Also eher 10+ Jahre bis was steht. BER-Tempo kann man auch sagen. 

Gerade deswegen hoffe ich ja das die Leute sich selbst helfen und mehr auf E-Autos, sparsame Fahrzeuge und Fahrräder umsteigen (20-30km auf nem E-Bike sind irre schnell geschafft und bei dem aktuellen Klima wo man 12°C im Dezember hat gibt es nicht mal die Ausrede mit dem Mistwetter  ). Selbst ran und ich erwarte das Leute hier mehr Zeit und Geld investieren. Nicht nur in ihren eigenen Wohlstand, sondern eben auch in die Umwelt.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich rede über den eigentlichen Job, nicht über den Freiwilligen-Einsatz irgendwo.
> Dieser muss dir genug finanzielle Mittel bieten damit du dort leben kannst wo der Job stattfindet.


Hier kommt die Gegenfrage: Wenn der Job in der Stadt mehr Geld bietet, als jeder Job im näher umgelegenen Land und zwar so viel mehr, dass es sich lohnt, bis in die Stadt zu pendeln?
Du sagst doch selber dauernd, auf dem Land gäbe es kaum Industrie?


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und klar besteht das Land aus Dörfern aller möglichen Größen und einigen Kleinstädten dazwischen wo kaum Verkehr ist. Was wollen die Sattelschlepper dort? Industrie ist da kaum vorhanden, der Edeka vor Ort beliefern?


Nochmal: Es geht um den Zielort. Glaubst du, LKWs können sich teleportieren? Schön wär's.
Um etwas abzuliefern, müssen die ja erst mal bis dahinkommen. Und da interessiert es den LKW nicht, was zwischem Start- und Zielort liegt. Der Begriff "Durchfahren" ist die schon geläufig, oder?


cryon1c schrieb:


> P&R wird hier kaum benutzt. Wohne am Stadtrand, hier geht eine Bundesstraße direkt rein und es gibt Straßenbahn und S-Bahn, beide nahe am P&R.  Die Straßenbahn ist halbwegs voll (mit Einheimischen), die S-Bahn ist leer, die Straße - die steht mehr als fährt. Ich sollte da mal Flyer verteilen während die nachmittags und abends da rumstehen - nehmt doch den ÖPNV. Wird aber glaub ich nicht der Renner.
> Genau so sieht's fast überall aus.


Nein.
Das kannst du nicht wissen. Du kannst nicht in die Köpfe von 80 Mio. Bundesbürger reingucken und du kannst auch nicht wissen, wie es in jeder Ortschaft, jedem Dorf, jedem "Kuhkaff" so aussieht.
Ansonsten ist das nur hochgradige Pauschalisierung, was du da betreibst.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Wegen Freiwillige verpflichten - würde mich jemand zu etwas verpflichten wollen, wäre ich da schneller weg als die meinen Namen sagen können. Noch mal, freiwillig bleibt freiwillig, wenn man Leute zu etwas zwingt fangen die an Unfug zu produzieren.


Es gibt Ausnahmesituationen, die dies erfordern. Da bleibt den Behörden schlicht nichts anderes übrig und die machen das auch nicht gerne. Aber auf dem Lande wird auch jeder bei einem gewissen Alter gefragt, ob er sich freiwillig melden will. Er kann das natürlich verneinen, muss aber damit rechnen, dass er im Notfall trotzdem "eingezogen" wird. 


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ja, genau die Firmen in Silicon Valley stellen den Leuten Fahrräder (die sie dann behalten können als Eigentum) und haben noch andere Boni wenn man endlich nicht mit der Karre zur Arbeit fährt.
> Was haben die Obdachlosen in den USA mit Firmen zu tun? Das ist ein Problem vom Staat und das fehlende Sozialsystem (die Bruchstücke die es da gibt kann man nicht System nennen).


Du meinst die wenigen von den vielen, die da hinwollen und es im Gegensatz zum Rest auch geschafft haben?
Tja, willkommen im (Neo)Kapitalismus: Milliardaere und Obdachlose: Der grosse Tech-Boom spaltet San Francisco - Panorama - Gesellschaft - Tagesspiegel


cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Bahn ist ne ganz andere Baustelle. Und Flixbus, Flixtrain und regionale/überregionale Buslinien ebenfalls (die überregionalen Buslinien fahren doch nur bei Vollmond nach einer Opfergabe mit 3 Ziegen und 9 Jungfrauen und nur wenn dabei noch gutes Wetter herrscht!).
> Der wird auch langsam ausgebaut. Stichwort ist langsam. Und da ist Bedarf, weil der ÖPNV auch wirklich voll wird.


Bei uns fährt kein Flixbus über die Distanz auf der Strecke jeden Tag rein und wieder raus...


cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Züge usw. aufm Land auch richtig voll bekommt, werden die in 5-10 Jahren auch ausgebaut, also die betroffenen Strecken.


Die Züge usw. auf dem Land SIND richtig voll, habe ich doch schon gesagt. 
Nur baut die Bahn da nicht aus. Die Bahn baut die gewerblich genutzten Schienenstrecken aus, weil damit das meiste Geld verdient wird - Privatisierung sei Dank.
Es fehlen die Züge in den Stoßzeiten.
Und im Gegenzug werden öffentlich genutzte Schienen auch noch gestrichen...



cryon1c schrieb:


> Gerade deswegen hoffe ich ja das die Leute sich selbst helfen und mehr auf E-Autos, sparsame Fahrzeuge und Fahrräder umsteigen (20-30km auf nem E-Bike sind irre schnell geschafft und bei dem aktuellen Klima wo man 12°C im Dezember hat gibt es nicht mal die Ausrede mit dem Mistwetter  ). Selbst ran und ich erwarte das Leute hier mehr Zeit und Geld investieren. Nicht nur in ihren eigenen Wohlstand, sondern eben auch in die Umwelt.


Mit E-Autos brauchst du mir nicht kommen. 
Nicht solange man die mit Atomstrom aufladen muss. Nicht solange das, für die Akkus benötigte Lithium, Kobalt etc. in Afrika von Billigarbeitern ausgegraben werden muss. Nicht solange selbige auch das Entsorgen übernehmen müssen...


----------



## Sparanus (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> Nur baut die Bahn da nicht aus. Die Bahn baut die gewerblich genutzten Schienenstrecken aus, weil damit das meiste Geld verdient wird - Privatisierung sei Dank.
> Es fehlen die Züge in den Stoßzeiten.
> Und im Gegenzug werden öffentlich genutzte Schienen auch noch gestrichen...


Nahverkehr (also alles außer EC, IC und ICE)  ist Landessache, da kannst du den Politikern auf die Finger klopfen nicht der Bahn, die ist in dem Fall nur Dienstleister.

Aber was will man auf die Schnelle machen, wenn man gar nicht genug Personal findet um die Züge zu fahren? Ich meine die verdienen nichtmal schlecht dafür, dass man nur so 9 bis 12 Monate Schulung machen muss.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

1. Ja weil pendeln noch zu billig ist, machen die Leute das. Ist aber angesichts der Klimaziele nicht erwünscht, kommt bei den Leuten aber nicht im Kopf an...
Entweder sucht man sich die Arbeit nah dran oder zieht dahin wo die Arbeit ist. Nicht 50-100 Kilometer daneben, sondern wirklich dahin wo die Arbeit ist... Damit man diese mit Fahrrad, zu Fuß oder halt mit ÖPNV deutlich unter 30min erreicht. 
Das extravagante Leben wo man es sich im grünen gut gehen lässt und in der Stadt massig Geld verdient ist bald vorbei.

2. Zielort - da gehören die LKW hin.
Bis dahin fahren sie nicht durch drölftausend Ortschaften, sie nehmen die Autobahn oder die Bundesstraße  und sollten dabei eigentlich nur am Zielort und am Startort in einer Ortschaft sein. 
Klar, Baustellen und Stau umfahren, abkürzen etc. - aber das ist nix dauerhaftes (obwohl die Baustellen hier bei uns doch öfter was dauerhaftes sind).
Aufm Land hat meist Ruhe, vor allem vor LKW's.

3. Ja klar ist jedes Kuhkaff anders. Aber die Zahlen der Pendler hier und deren Aufteilung auf Auto, Zug, Bus und andere Verkehrsmittel sind bekannt. Und erschreckend wie viele es sind und wie viele es mit dem Auto tun. Keine Ausreden. Das ist nicht pauschalisiert, das ist die Realität leider.

4. Und die Ortschaft kann damit rechnen das die Leute es nicht begrüßen wenn sie "eingezogen" werden.
In Zeiten der Landflucht sollte so was gar kein Argument sein, Leute stehen nicht drauf und das sollte nur in absoluten Notfällen sein die etwa die Ausmaße vom Katrina-Hurricane haben - wo also eine ganze Stadt ausradiert wird etc.

5. Amis hatten schon immer ein kaputtes System welches das Gegenteil von Sozial ist. 
Aber selbst sie haben erkannt das Umwelt und Klima irgendwann noch kaputter sind als ihr Gesellschaftssystem und das es wert ist dies zu schützen.

6. Kein Flixbus? Kein Wunder, fährt ja auch auf Strecken die sich lohnen. Dafür hat man andere Busverbindungen, Zugverbindungen etc. Abgeschnittene Orte gibt es nicht, wir sind hier nicht in Sibirien 

7. Ja, die sind jetzt vll voll geworden - das aber auch nicht durchgehend. Fahre mal mit dem RB nachts durch die Botanik - da haste 1-2 Alk-Leichen im Zug, 3-4 Pendler und den zu Tode gelangweilten Zugbegleiter in einem Zug der in jedem, aber auch wirklich jedem Kuhkaff hält - ohne Fahrgäste. Ich kann dir das ja mal aufnehmen, werde am 25en in Chemnitz sein und am 26en zurückfahren, wahrscheinlich recht früh. Da ich die Strecke seit Jahren am selben Tag fahre wegen einem Festival - kann dir garantieren, voll sind da höchstens die Fahrgäste.
Und ich hab geschrieben - 5-10 Jahre dauert es im Schnitt hier bis irgendwas angegangen wird. BER-Tempo. Wenn die Züge also jetzt voll sind, werden die noch 10 Jahre voll rumfahren bis sich irgendwer bewegt.

8. E-Autos sind jetzt schon wesentlich umweltfreundlicher als die Verbrenner. Dazu sind die Schadstoffe die bei der Stromproduktion entstehen von den Städten getrennt. 
Kein Atomstrom, geladen wird Strom aus Kohle- oder Gaskraftwerken oder regenerativen Energiequellen. 
Und was die Rohstoffe angeht - die werden in Industrieanlagen mit recht guten Arbeitsbedingungen abgebaut (die massiven Preissteigerungen bei den Rohstoffen haben für eine deutliche Verbesserung gesorgt). Auch die seltenen Erden in China werden unter guten Bedingungen abgebaut. Und es gibt da keine Entsorgung, es gibt Recycling - LiPo-Akkus lassen sich praktisch vollständig recyclen wenn man sie nicht gerade abfackelt etc.

Noch so ein E-Auto Skeptiker... Allein die Tatsache das sie vor Ort (wo sie fahren) keine Schadstoffe produzieren, nur eine geringe Menge an Feinstaub von Bremsen und Reifen und das sie leiser sind, bis zu dem Punkt wo man Motorgeräusche imitieren muss damit die Fußgänger sie hören können ist ein massiver Vorteil für die Städte. 
Bin regelmäßig mit denen unterwegs, obwohl ich selbst keins habe. Clevershuttle fährt hier ausschließlich elektrisch und statt Taxi nutze ich die. Die Zukunft kann man nicht aufhalten - man kann sie aber unterstützen oder behindern was neue Technologien angeht. Ich unterstütze diese eher, je mehr Geld dort investiert wird desto eher sehen wir auch Entwicklungen die dies besser machen und massentauglich.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Deutschland hat einen Urbanisierungsgrad von >3/4


Das hatte Dieter Nuhr in seiner Sendung gesagt. 

Aber wenn ich Wiki mal zitiere



> *Die nach Verwaltungsgrenzen gerechneten 82 Städte über 100.000 Einwohner in Deutschland im Jahr 2004 besitzen 25,3 Millionen Einwohner, das sind bereits über 30 % der Gesamtbevölkerung von 82 Millionen.* Die elf Metropolregionen Deutschlands mit 44,3 Millionen Einwohnern *sind räumlich wesentlich weiter gefasst und beinhalten auch große ländliche Gebiete.*


Kommt das ungefähr hin. Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an wie man das rechnet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das einzige was ich zum Kotzen finde ist, dass die ganze Dummschwätzer von wegen _"Es gibt keinen Klimawandel" _oder _"es gibt keinen menschlichen Einfluss"_ weiterhin auf breiter Flur  im Netz Propagande gegen jede kleine Veränderungen betreiben. Das sind übelste Gesellen, die uns seit Jahrzehnten durch verbales Störfeuer aufhalten, konsequent an Lösungen zu arbeiten. Hier im Forum geht das nach, was man an anderer Stelle für erbärmliche Spalter antrifft, ist unerträglich. Insbesondere AfD Politiker und Wähler glänzen mit konsequenter Negierung wissenschaftlicher Ergebnisse

z.B. hier Wie OEkosysteme im Klimawandel zerstoert werden | Telepolis wird mir schlecht, schaue ich in die Kommentare


----------



## Two-Face (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> 1. Ja weil pendeln noch zu billig ist, machen die Leute das. Ist aber angesichts der Klimaziele nicht erwünscht, kommt bei den Leuten aber nicht im Kopf an...
> Entweder sucht man sich die Arbeit nah dran oder zieht dahin wo die Arbeit ist.


Wann geht das eigentlich endlich in deinen Schädel? 
Wenn das Wohnen in der Stadt zu teuer ist, es aber nur dort die passenden Jobs gibt. Da bleibt einem halt nichts anderes übrig, als du pendeln. 


cryon1c schrieb:


> 2. Zielort - da gehören die LKW hin.
> Bis dahin fahren sie nicht durch drölftausend Ortschaften, sie nehmen die Autobahn oder die Bundesstraße  und sollten dabei eigentlich nur am Zielort und am Startort in einer Ortschaft sein.
> Klar, Baustellen und Stau umfahren, abkürzen etc. - aber das ist nix dauerhaftes (obwohl die Baustellen hier bei uns doch öfter was dauerhaftes sind).
> Aufm Land hat meist Ruhe, vor allem vor LKW's.


Nö.
Ich kann dir auf Anhieb alleine bei uns in der Nähe 10 Ortschaften nennen, bei der täglich die LKWs durchbrettern, weil die alle an der B300 liegen.
So ist das übrigens bei allen, autobahnnahen Ortschaften. Außerdem gibt es da noch Viehtransporter, Kipplader, Tank-LKWs, die Milch und Heizöl geladen haben, auch das fährt alles regelmäßig durch die Dörfer. Wohnst du weiter an den Grünflächen, hörst du davon natürlich wenig. Wohnst du aber an der Hauptstraße, wo die vornehmlich fahren, dann denkste irgendwann über Fenster mit Vierfachverglasung nach.


cryon1c schrieb:


> 3. Ja klar ist jedes Kuhkaff anders. Aber die Zahlen der Pendler hier und deren Aufteilung auf Auto, Zug, Bus und andere Verkehrsmittel sind bekannt. Und erschreckend wie viele es sind und wie viele es mit dem Auto tun. Keine Ausreden. Das ist nicht pauschalisiert, das ist die Realität leider.


Immer mehr fahren aber mit dem Zug, oder wollen mit dem Zug fahren. Ebenso geht die Zahl der Jugendlichen, die den Führerschein machen, auch zurück.
Da tut sich also mehr, als du glaubst.


cryon1c schrieb:


> 4. Und die Ortschaft kann damit rechnen das die Leute es nicht begrüßen wenn sie "eingezogen" werden.
> In Zeiten der Landflucht sollte so was gar kein Argument sein, Leute stehen nicht drauf und das sollte nur in absoluten Notfällen sein die etwa die Ausmaße vom Katrina-Hurricane haben - wo also eine ganze Stadt ausradiert wird etc.


Da braucht es kein Hurrkan, da reicht schon ein Hochwasser.


cryon1c schrieb:


> 6. Kein Flixbus? Kein Wunder, fährt ja auch auf Strecken die sich lohnen. Dafür hat man andere Busverbindungen, Zugverbindungen etc. Abgeschnittene Orte gibt es nicht, wir sind hier nicht in Sibirien


Aber dafür halt Orte, in denen du mal gut 4 Stunden auf den nächsten Bus warten darfst.
Dass insbesondere auf dem Land fast jeder einen Führerschein hat, kommt nicht von irgendwo her. Alleine schon, wenn du einkaufen musst und kein Supermarkt ansässig ist.


cryon1c schrieb:


> 7. Ja, die sind jetzt vll voll geworden - das aber auch nicht durchgehend. Fahre mal mit dem RB nachts durch die Botanik - da haste 1-2 Alk-Leichen im Zug, 3-4 Pendler und den zu Tode gelangweilten Zugbegleiter in einem Zug der in jedem, aber auch wirklich jedem Kuhkaff hält - ohne Fahrgäste. Ich kann dir das ja mal aufnehmen, werde am 25en in Chemnitz sein und am 26en zurückfahren, wahrscheinlich recht früh. Da ich die Strecke seit Jahren am selben Tag fahre wegen einem Festival - kann dir garantieren, voll sind da höchstens die Fahrgäste.
> Und ich hab geschrieben - 5-10 Jahre dauert es im Schnitt hier bis irgendwas angegangen wird. BER-Tempo. Wenn die Züge also jetzt voll sind, werden die noch 10 Jahre voll rumfahren bis sich irgendwer bewegt.


Was interessiert mich, wer nachts fährt?
Ich rede von den Stoßzeiten, also wenn die meisten Pendler zur Arbeit und zurück fahren. Die übervollen Züge um diese Uhrzeiten bildet sich keiner ein, der da schonmal mitgefahren ist.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Noch so ein E-Auto Skeptiker...


Ähem...

Elektromobilitaet: Mehr Elektroautos bringen der Umwelt momentan nichts | ZEIT ONLINE

Kobalt aus dem Kongo: Hier sterben Menschen fuer Akkus - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Keine Ahnung wo du das mit den fairen Arbeitsbedingungen (in China? Ernsthaft?) oder dem Ökostrom schon wieder herfantasiert hast.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja, Flughäfen sind alle an Großstädte gebunden, in der Pampa sind sie praktisch Ausnahmen und haben so wenige Flüge das es keinen Unterschied macht.



? "An die Großstädte gebunden" ist was anderes, als "in der Großstadt". Da stehen die Flughäfen eben nicht, sondern 5 bis 30 km entfernt in der Pampa. Oder willst du Freising als Großstadt bezeichnen? Selbst der "in Sichtweite liegende" Flughafen Frankfurt müsste eigentlich "Flughafen Rüsselsheims" heißen und liegt genauso nahe am Mainzer oder Darmstädte Stadtzentrum, wie am Frankfurter Speckgürtel. Kein Grund also (und selten Interesse) für Piloten, mitten in der Stadt zu wohnen.



> IT hat sich mittlerweile auch an bestimmten Orten konzentriert, bei uns z.B. in Tel Aviv - auch keine Kleinstadt.



Und du bist das beste Beispiel dafür, dass diese Konzentrationen absolut lächerlich und unnötig sind. Sowohl was die Orientierung an Städten angeht als auch die Fixierung auf einige wenige in einer Welt, die flächendeckend digitalisieren möchte/laut Meinung der ITler sollte.



> Chirurgen arbeiten meist in Krankenhäusern die auch in Ballungsgebieten sind, je spezialisierter desto öfter trifft man die ausschließlich in der Stadt.



Je spezialisierter, desto unnötiger ist das. Die jeweiligen Experten auf ihrem Gebiet behandeln tagtäglich Patienten aus 100ten km Entfernung, die extra anreisen. Jede Operation mit mehr als 3 Tagen Vorplanung, eigentlich jede außerhalb der Unfallchirurgie, kann ortsunabhängig stattfinden. Und die teuersten Kliniken siedeln sich auch gerne deutlich außerhalb von Städten an - nicht nur weil das Personal das angenehmere Lebensumfeld schätzt, sondern auch weil es der Genesung zuträglich ist, wenn man mal an frische Luft gehen kann.



> Und die meisten Architekten die ich kenne leben in Städten und haben ihre Büros auch da. Gibt einige die im Speckgürtel wohnen, aber trotzdem das Büro in der Innenstadt haben.



Also in Frankfurt gibt es von letzteren nicht gerade wenige. Einen Sinn sehe ich darin aber trotzdem nicht, denn auch die arbeiten allesamt für Kunden in 100ten, z.T. 1000den km Umkreis an Projekten in z.T. 10000den km Entfernung und fahren/fliegen für persönlichen Kundenkontakt gerne zum Kunden. Sicherlich mag es auch 1-2 geben, die sich nur mit dem Terrassenanbau von Maier und der neuen Garage von Huber über Wasser halten, aber selbst die betreuen dann keine Bauprojekte und keine Kunden in der Innenstadt. Wenn die ihr Büro 5-10 km nach außen verlagern und die Pendelei sein lassen, würden das die An- und Abreisewege für Kundenkontakt (egal wer sich bewegt) und Baustellenbesuche kaum verändern.



> Die Städte und die aktuelle Verteilung der Einwohner und Büros - das wird sich nicht ändern.
> Überleg mal, jede Stadt hat praktisch ein "Sonne"-System was den Verkehr angeht - alle Wege führen in die Innenstadt, die Außenbezirke sind miteinander nicht wirklich verbunden (egal ob es um gute Straßen oder ÖPNV geht). Mit etwas Glück fährt da n Bus am Stadtrand welcher die verschiedenen Stadtränder verbindet.
> So ein System wie in New York oder wenigstens ein Spinnennetz-System wo der ÖPNV auch quer zwischen den Stadtteilen fährt und nicht alles über das Zentrum/Bahnhof abgewickelt wird, würde ja helfen.



Berlin ist auf den Ring konzentriert, Kiel hat ein U, Nürnberg fast schon einen Strich - da gibt es verschiedene Ansätze. Querverbindungen sind in Deutschland oft schlechter ausgebaut, das stimmt, aber mittlerweile haben die Innenstädte längst Größen erreicht, bei denen die meisten Büros sowieso nicht mehr im fußläufigen Zentrum der Sterntopologie liegen. Was nützt es einem in Frankfurt, dass sich beinahe alle Linien an der Hauptwache kreuzen, wenn man in Ginnheim wohnt, das Ziel aber in Bockenheim liegt? Ist "in der Innenstadt", aber mit den lahmen querfahrenden Bussen oder gar dem Fahrrad ist man trotzdem schneller da.



> Aber mit dem aktuellen System ist es so das jeder aus jeder Richtung etwa den gleichen Weg hat - in die Innenstadt, dort kommen alle zusammen. Dazu ist das sehr nah an guten Hotels etc. und deswegen macht der Firmensitz da auch Sinn. Den wird keiner verlegen. Und das Großraumbüro was dranhängt auch nicht.



und auch nicht das Rechenzentru... Moment.
und erst recht nicht das Call-Cent... wait.
Am absurdesten wird es bei Großkonzernen, die 4-5 Standorte innerhalb des gleichen Innenstadtgebietes haben. Also nicht lokal konzentriert, aber trotzdem keinen einzigen in der Nähe von günstigen Wohnlagen. Aber selbst mittelständische Unternehmen mit ein paar 100 Mitarbeitern (oder zählt das heute noch schon als "Kleine", wenn KMUs bis in die 10000er gehen) haben teilweise Standorte in drei oder vier Städten quer durch ganz Deutschland verteilt, aber jeden einzelnen davon mitten in der Stadt. (naheliegendes Beispiel: Computec )



> Was die Mango angeht: wird von den Leuten trotzdem gegessen. Genau so wie Papaya und andere exotische Sachen. Transport ist teuer und schädlich - aber die Ware selbst ist gut und wird deswegen bewegt, das lässt sich nicht stoppen.
> Die Moralpredigt funktioniert da nicht, da geht es eher um gesunde und gute Ernährung die auch Sachen beinhaltet die sich weigern hier zu wachsen... naja zumindest so lange bis das Klima so kaputt ist das wir hier 40°C im Sommer haben im Schnitt.



Klar funktionieren Moralpredigen nicht. Die Erfahrung habe ich schon vor bald 20 Jahren gemacht. Deswegen sage ich ja, dass die Folgeschäden korrekt eingepreist werden müssen. Wenn die Mango 20 Euro kostet, werden einige mehr es mal mit ner Birne probieren. Aber im Moment haben wir eine massive Subvention von klima- und umweltschädlichem Verhalten und umgekehrt hohe Belastungen für eigentlich erwünschtes.



> Mittlerweile ist der Unterschied bei den Lebenshaltungskosten so deutlich das sich eine schlecht bezahlte Stelle in einer richtig günstigen Gegend doch lohnt und das nicht zu knapp.
> Ich verstehe nicht warum die Leute so in Massen nach München rammeln obwohl sie wissen das die Stadt für sie keinen Platz hat und gleichzeitig wollen sie ihr eigenes Kapital nicht in den Bau von Eigentumswohnungen investieren um sich abzusichern.
> Klar, das dicke Gehalt sieht halt geil aus aufm Konto, aber was bringt es einem wenn dann die Miete gleich die Hälfte davon abbeißt?
> 
> ...



Je nach Branche und Situation ist eine Sicherheit: Wenn du von 1500 netto 750 für die Miete ausgibst, hast du am Ende zwar genauso viel übrig, wie wenn du von 1000 nett 250 für die Miete ausgibst und unterm Strich bleiben nur die schlechteren Lebensbedingungen. Aber wenn die 1500 € auf einmal wegbrechen, hast du in der Stadt gute Chancen, auf die Schnelle wenigstens 1000 € als Alternative zu finden und stehst mit 250+Stütze/Reserven da. Auf dem Land dagegen keine Chance, da hast du dann -250+Stütze/Reserven. Und Umziehen ist nicht umsonst, erst recht nicht, wenn man eine Familie gründen möchte.

"In die Stadt ziehen" ergibt also Sinn, "auf dem Land bleiben aber in der Stadt arbeiten" ist das Problem.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt alleine in Bayern nur vier Berufsfeuerwehren; Augsburg, München, Ingolstadt und Nürnberg. Erst bei einer Einwohnergrenze von 100.000 ist eine BF vorgeschrieben, darunter alles Freiwillig.



Was ist mit Würzburg, die liegen auch über 100000? Und Erlangen und Fürth ebenfalls, auch wenn die mit Nürnberg zusammenhängen dürften. Und bei spontanem googlen lese ich für die "freiwillige" Feuerwehr Bamberg was von "39 beschäftigten Feuerwehrbeamten".



> Die wird kommen, ob du das sehen kannst oder nicht.
> Unser gesamtes, globales Finanzsystem basiert auf Schulden. Praktsich jeder Ökonom, der noch bei halbwegs Sinn und Verstand liegt, wird sagen, dass dies so irgendwann nicht mehr funktionieren kann. Der große Crash ist vorprogrammiert und dann brauchst dich nicht wundern, wenn es mal wieder so richtig rummst (Krieg und so).
> Selbst wenn das die Menscheit überstehen sollte, folgt der Konflikt um Rohstoffe, die auch nicht unendlich vorhanden sind, aber dringend benötigt werden - und das fängt schon mit Wasser an: Boeden koennen immer weniger Wasser speichern | Wirtschaft
> 
> Da siehst du, ums Klima mach ich mir wenig sorgen. Bevor die Klimakatasrophe kommt, haben wir uns schon längst selber ausradiert.



Wir hatten Finanzcrashs, aber keine Kriege deswegen
Wir hatten und haben reichlich Kriege um Ressourcen ohne Finanzcrashs
Wir hatten und haben reichlich Kriege wegen Wanderungsbewegungen ohne Finanzcrashs
Der Klimawandel vernichtet Ressourcen und sorgt für Wanderungsbewegungen, die dieser Planet absolut noch nie gesehen haben und deren relatives Ausmaß es seit der goldenen Horde nicht mehr gegeben hat.



> Ist langsam schon lächerlich, wie du das Grundproblem nicht erkennen kannst oder willst.
> Der nächstbeste Job, der zu mir passt, den ich gelernt habe, liegt in der Stadt. Eine Wohnung dort kann ich mir aber nicht leisten.



Muss ein komischer Job sein. Verpflichteter Freiwilliger?
Ich konnte mir eine Wohnung in der Stadt von HartzIV leisten und Millionen andere Menschen machen/müssen das auch.

Was ich mir damals nicht leisten konnte: Viel mit dem Auto fahren, aktuelle Hardware, etc.
Aber damit habe ich der Umwelt nicht geschadet.



> Also was mache ich? Ich pendle. Entweder mit Bus und Bahn, oder (weil einer der beiden Faktoren nicht gegeben ist) mit dem Auto. Entweder komplett oder zum Teil.
> Und auch das Wohnen auf dem Land ist drastisch teurer geworden. In meiner Gegend kann sich so gut wie niemand mehr einen Bauplatz leisten, auch die Mieten sind inzwischen deutlich gestiegen, wenn auch bei weitem nicht auf dem Niveau, wie in der Stadt.



"So gut wie niemand"? Oooooooch. Die Armen. Willkommen in einem Land, das pro Nase 370 m² zur Verfügung hat und davon weniger als die Hälfte (deutschlandweite Zahlen konnte ich nicht finden) für Wohnbebauung nutzt. Mehr als 13 x 10 m Grundfläche sind in Deutschland schon rein rechnerisch ein Luxus für wenige Besserverdiener und andere Leute, die sich zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit ein schöneres Leben machen.



> Da habe ich andere Infos: Stickstoffoxid-Emissionen durch Binnenschiffe | Umweltbundesamt



Da muss dir wohl der falsche Link durchgerutscht sein. Anstatt den Anteil der Binnenschifffahrt an den bundesweiten Klimagas-Emissionen rauszusuchen, postest du offtopic/ohne irgend eine Ahnung von Zusammenhang etwas zur lokalen Stickoxidbelastung in zwei Städten. (Und selbst dazu steht nur was von "bis zu 30%" und "nicht weiter als 200 m" drin)



> Genau das halte ich ja für unnötig.
> Warum müssen es immer billig importierte Waren aus dem Ausland sein? Kann man nicht einfach das regionale Zeug kaufen?
> Da regt man sich über Pendler auf, kauft aber zugleich billigen Portwein.
> Nicht zwingend (über)lebensnotwendige Importware gehört deutlich teurer versteuert/verpreist. Es kann auch nicht sein, dass wir dauernd das subventionierte Milchpulver und Hähnchenkeulen nach Afrika runterschippern und selber die verbilligten Filets kaufen, währen das Kilo Tomaten, Gurken, Karotten etc. im Schnitt teurer ist.



Möhren sind verdammt billig 
Aber ja: Bei Obst gibt es einiges einzupreisen und bei einigen Gemüsesorten auch (weniger den genannten, aber z.B. Zuckerschoten gibt es nur als Import)



> Wer rückt denn auf dem Land aus, wenn's mal brennt oder einer der vielen Rentner mal 'nen Schlaganfall o.ä. bekommt?



Garantiert niemand, der gerade 50 km weiter in der Stadt sein SUV abgestellt hat.



> Verstehe jetzt nicht ganz, was du damit sagen willst.
> Natürlich zahlst du als Steuerzahler auch auf dem Land für Feuerwehr/Rettunsdienste. Deren Ausrüstung sowie die hauptamtlichen Notfallsanitäter müssen ja auch finanziert werden.



Städte müssen aber, wie du selbst sagst, wesentlich mehr Geld dafür ausgeben und das finanzieren sie aus ihren Steuereinnahmen. Das ist einer der Gründe, warum z.B. Grund- und Gewerbesteuern in der Stadt höher sind und warum umgekehrt Stadtbewohner höhere Gehälter brauchen, um den gleichen Lebensstandard zu reichen. Wer diese hohen Gehälter kassiert, dann aber (über ebenfalls von den Stadtbewohnern zu bezahlende Verkehrswege und unter Verursachung von Folgeschäden an Stadt und -bewohnern) aufs Dorf pendelt, wo er diese Gebühren nicht zahlt (und auch durch persönliche Arbeitsleistung nichts zur öffentlichen Sicherheit beiträgt, weil er ja den ganzen Tag in der Stadt ist), bereichert sich also auf Kosten anderer.





Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich verstehe jetzt wieder nicht, was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat?
> Bin ich freiwillig bei einer Organisation (ob jetzt FFW oder RK oder sonstwo) dann tue ich das ja nicht wegen der Bezahlung, die's ja auch fast nicht gibt - ist ja schließlich kein Job im engeren Sinne.



Es gibt im deutschen Ehrenamt durchaus so etwas wie "Aufwandsentschädigungen" und deren Höhe kann die Attraktivität bzw. Praktikabilität des Ehrenamts massiv steigern. Ich hätte z.B. kein Problem damit, einen Tag die Woche FF-Dienst zu leisten, wenn sich im Gegenzug eine 20%ige Arbeitsreduzierung ausgleichen ließe. Auch bei Bereitschaft, die schnell direkt zu Lasten des Arbeitgebers geht, ist entsprechender Ausgleich möglich. Wird aber bislang nicht praktiziert, hier liegt also Potential für eine Zwischenstufe zwischen freiwilliger und Berufsfeuerwehr brach. 



> Puh, das ist aber eine sehr naive Ansicht.
> Hast du in Deutschland überhaupt schon mal auf dem Land gewohnt? Müssen die LKWs zu einen bestimmten Zielort, dann fahren die dahin.



Glaubst du, dass die LKWs das in der Stadt anders machen? Einziger Unterschied ist die größere Zahl von 40-Tonner-untauglichen Nebenstraßen, in die man sich wegen 1000 € Einsparung am (dann PKW-)Navi verrennen kann.




> Ja, bei dir halt schon wieder.
> Mein alter Wohnort liegt ca. 26km von Augsburg entfernt. Es gibt fast keine, direkte Busverbindung, eine über Bahn gab's mal, ist auch wieder in der Diskussion, wird aber einfach nicht umgesetzt.



Was heißt "fast keine"? Klingt ein bisschen wie "so gut wir gar nicht schwanger".



> Das ist ja grade der, der Bedarf IST ja da.
> Nur ist der ÖPNV in seiner jetzigen Form, für ein Ingenieursland wie Deutschland in einer miserablen Form, was stark mit der Privatisierung der Bahn zusammenhängt.
> Die denkt betriebswirtschaftlich und da mit dem Regionalverkehr keine Gewinne eingefahren werden können, wird gespart und ausgelagert wo es nur geht.



Die Bahn hat damit nichts zu tun. ÖPNV ist Sache der Kommunen, die Bahn nimmt da nur Aufträge an. Interessanterweise werden gerade auf dem Land und in den Speckgürteln massiv Parteien gewählt, die sich gegen den Ausbau von ÖPNV und für KFZ-Pendler und Häuslebauer engagieren.
Arme Opfer? Nö, das sind die an den Pendler-Einflugschneisen in den Städten. Im Grünen wohne fleißige Täter. Zeit, da abzukassieren.



> Als ich noch meine Ausbildung gemacht hab, bin ich auch jeden Tag mit dem massiv überfüllten Bus zum P&R und mit dem ebenfalls überfüllten Zug in die Stadt und raus wieder dasselbe. Durfte mir dann im Winter wegen Verspätungen 2-4 Stunden am Tag den Arsch abfrieren



Mal ne blöde Frage: Weiter oben schreibst du was von 26 km. Wie kann man da bitte 4 Stunden für brauchen? Wenn man deiner Schilderung von "P+R weit draußen" folgt, dann sollten 20 km davon Bahnstrecke sein, die eine Regionalbahn in maximal 30 Minuten, in dünn besiedelten Gegenden mit weniger Zwischenhalten in 15-20 Minuten zurücklegt. Bleiben also rund 3 Stunden für zweimal 6 km, was selbst zu Fuß mit Schlangentrinken in Folge von Warmtrinken wegen der Kälte kein Problem wäre, mit einem Fahrrad aber bequem in 2x 20 Minuten erledigt wäre.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Hier kommt die Gegenfrage: Wenn der Job in der Stadt mehr Geld bietet, als jeder Job im näher umgelegenen Land und zwar so viel mehr, dass es sich lohnt, bis in die Stadt zu pendeln?



Dann ist das Pendeln ganz klar zu billig.



> Nochmal: Es geht um den Zielort. Glaubst du, LKWs können sich teleportieren? Schön wär's.
> Um etwas abzuliefern, müssen die ja erst mal bis dahinkommen. Und da interessiert es den LKW nicht, was zwischem Start- und Zielort liegt.



Ich kenn LKW-Fahrer und die interessiert es, ebenso wie ihre Auftraggeber, ganz gewaltig, ob zwischen A und B Autobahn mit 85 km/h Schnitt oder Landstraße mit 55 km/h Schnitt und relativ zur Luftlinie 30% längerer Streckenführung liegt...



> Nein.
> Das kannst du nicht wissen. Du kannst nicht in die Köpfe von 80 Mio. Bundesbürger reingucken und du kannst auch nicht wissen, wie es in jeder Ortschaft, jedem Dorf, jedem "Kuhkaff" so aussieht.
> Ansonsten ist das nur hochgradige Pauschalisierung, was du da betreibst.



Ich kann auch nicht in jeden Kopf gucken, aber Cryon1cs Beobachtungen aus weiteren Orten bestätigen: Die Mehrheit der Vorortbewohner zeigt zwar großes Interesse an neuen BMW, Audi und Mercedes sowie am Ausbau von Einfallstraßen, aber sehr wenig an P+R. Für ÖPNV interessieren die sich erst, wenn eine S-Bahntrasse in Sichtweite entstehen könnte...



> Die Züge usw. auf dem Land SIND richtig voll, habe ich doch schon gesagt.



Hier muss ich mal Retour geben: DU kannst in jeden Zug in jedem Teil von Deutschland reingucken? Ich auch nicht, aber ich kenne ein paar Verbindungen "auf dem Land" und das liegt der Anteil der vollen Verbindungen bei 0% und der der leeren bei 100%. Erst wenn die Regionalbahnen die Randbereiche der Städte erreichen, auf den letzten 2-3 Stationen, sind sie regelmäßig knackevoll. Aber da steigt niemand mehr zu, der auf dem Land wohnt.



> Nur baut die Bahn da nicht aus. Die Bahn baut die gewerblich genutzten Schienenstrecken aus, weil damit das meiste Geld verdient wird - Privatisierung sei Dank.



"gewerblich genutzte Schienenstrecken"? Ist das nicht jedes von der Bahn genutzte Gleis? 



> Mit E-Autos brauchst du mir nicht kommen.
> Nicht solange man die mit Atomstrom aufladen muss. Nicht solange das, für die Akkus benötigte Lithium, Kobalt etc. in Afrika von Billigarbeitern ausgegraben werden muss. Nicht solange selbige auch das Entsorgen übernehmen müssen...



Wer auf dem Land lebt, kann (als einer der wenigen in Deutschland) ja mit Solarstrom vom eigenen Dach laden und wer nur 52 km Reichweite braucht, kommt sogar mit Bleiakkus aus.




cryon1c schrieb:


> 6. Kein Flixbus? Kein Wunder, fährt ja auch auf Strecken die sich lohnen. Dafür hat man andere Busverbindungen, Zugverbindungen etc. Abgeschnittene Orte gibt es nicht, wir sind hier nicht in Sibirien



Es gibt schon einige Ortschaften in Deutschland, von denen es wirklich schwer ist, in die nächste große Stadt zu kommen. Aber da wohnen zusammengenommen vielleicht ein paar 100000 Leute deutschlandweit und davon sind 90% Rentner, Kinder oder sie arbeiten vor Ort in der Landwirtschaft. Das sind nicht die Leute, die jeden morgen und jeden Abend die Luft verpesten.

Flixbux (noch so ein Fall von Subventionierung) pickt sich aber in der Tat die Rosinen raus und gefährdet damit zusätzlich den flächendeckenden ÖPV in Deutschland.



> 8. E-Autos sind jetzt schon wesentlich umweltfreundlicher als die Verbrenner.



LOL



> Kein Atomstrom, geladen wird Strom aus Kohle- [strike]oder Gaskraftwerken oder regenerativen Energiequellen.



fixed it for you.



> Noch so ein E-Auto Skeptiker... Allein die Tatsache das sie vor Ort (wo sie fahren) keine Schadstoffe produzieren, nur eine geringe Menge an Feinstaub von Bremsen und Reifen und das sie leiser sind, bis zu dem Punkt wo man Motorgeräusche imitieren muss damit die Fußgänger sie hören können ist ein massiver Vorteil für die Städte.



Hier fahren einige Teslas rum, die ich (als Radfahrer) deutlicher höre, als Omnibusse und der Feinstaub von dem Reifen wird garantiert nicht geringer, wenn man das Fahrzeuggewicht verdoppelt. Bleiben die Bremsen - ich musste meine Scheiben am Verbrenner mal austauschen lassen, weil sie wegen zu geringer Betätigung verrostet sind, seitdem produziere ich wieder mehr Staub...





RyzA schrieb:


> Das hatte Dieter Nuhr in seiner Sendung gesagt.



Die Quelle ist zwar sympathischer als, aufgrund der Satire-Komponente aber in etwa so verlässlich wie die BILD 



> Aber wenn ich Wiki mal zitiere
> 
> 
> Kommt das ungefähr hin. Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an wie man das rechnet.



Lies den Absatz zu Ende. Du zitierst Zahlen, die alt sind und angeschlossene Gemeinden ignorieren. Das zwischen z.B. Eschborn und Frankfurt oder Kronshagen und Kiel eine Stadtgrenze verläuft, ändert aber nichts am geschlossenen Stadtgebiet mit entsprechenden ÖPNV-Möglichkeiten und Lebensbedingungen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@ruyven_macaran
Berufsfeuerwehr ungleich "Freiwillige Feuerwehr mit hauptamtlichen Kräften"


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

1. Piloten leben trotzdem in der Stadt. Sind eh selten daheim, leisten sich aber schöne Wohnungen in den Städten und heben den Mietspiegel an. 
Es macht auch sehr viel Sinn in der Stadt zu wohnen, zentral, von wo aus man sehr schnell zum Flughafen kommt wo man stationiert ist sozusagen. Auch ohne Auto.

2. Ja weil ich im Home Office arbeite? Klar, ungefähr das halbe Team ist bei uns komplett Remote, einige haben das Office noch nie betreten (ich auch nicht, wozu nach Tel Aviv fliegen? Wird passieren, aber nicht nötig für die Arbeit). Der Rest muss vor Ort sein, weil sich die Koordination im Office wesentlich einfacher gestaltet als online, trotz bester Tools ist es immer noch optimal wenn einige Leute im selben Raum sind. Und das sind nun mal bestimmte Gebiete die sich für IT besonders gut eignen und wo man das Personal findet. Tel Aviv, San Francisco/Silicon Valley usw. Diese Standorte haben sich spezialisiert und sind deswegen so erfolgreich. 

3. Es ist immer noch hoch angesehen wenn man einen guten Standort hat. Und dieser heißt nicht Pampa. Genau wie die IT machen es sich auch viele andere Branchen dort gemütlich wo es sich gut arbeiten lässt.
Bänker haben ihre Stadt, Börsianer sind nebenan, Autoindustrie hat ihre Standorte und so weiter.
Diese werden auch nicht in der Pampa aufgebaut. Im Idealfall sind sie entweder in der Innenstadt oder wenn sie da nicht reinpassen oder aus logistischen Gründen oder wegen Lärm etc. nicht dürfen - am Stadtrand und holen sich alle Mitarbeiter aus der Stadt.
Hier steht ein riesiger Amazon Warehouse + dicker Flughafen der überwiegend Waren und keine Passagiere bewegt (Leipzig/Halle, solltest du hier fliegen wollen - super gechillt, Warteschlangen - 15min maximal, niemals voll, überschaubar - also leicht sich zu orientieren, das schätzen hier auch viele). 
Die Leute die dort arbeiten sind praktisch alle entweder in Halle oder in Leipzig unterwegs. Und im Falle von Amazon werden sich nur die wenigsten von denen Eigentum je leisten können - sie zahlen OK, aber nicht gut genug um davon hier ein Grundstück zu kaufen und zu bauen. Bauland ist hier praktisch ausverkauft, alles was ausgeschrieben wird ist innerhalb von Wochen wenn nicht Tagen komplett weg. 
Die Stadt boomt also, die Mieten steigen weil der Bedarf steigt - mehr Leute die gleichzeitig bessere Wohnungen wollen und diese auch bezahlen.
Da hätten auch Werkswohnungen entstehen können die zwar nicht toll sind und nah am Flughafen, aber günstig. Sie materialisieren sich nicht und Unternehmen wie Amazon haben so gar kein Interesse daran was zu bauen. Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette! - das trifft es hier gut. Leute werden sich also damit abfinden müssen das dieser Standort brummt und boomt und das sie hier nicht billig wohnen werden.

4. Sichtweite, Hörweite... Nicht in meinem Garten! Auch nicht beim Nachbar und da drüben schon mal gar nicht! Selbst wenn man davon profitiert wie vom Glasfaser - ja nehm ich, aber bei mir buddeln ist nicht! Was willste mit den Leuten machen?

5.  Bahn unterscheidet zwischen gewerblichen und Passagierstrecken. Auf letzteren fährt kaum oder kein Güterverkehr, weil dieser die ICE ausbremst. Es ist einfacher das eine oder das andere komplett aus dem Fenster zu werfen, das macht die Koordination sehr viel einfacher. Klar, mit guter Technik und besser geschultem Personal und deutlichen Investitionen beides gleichzeitig laufen lassen ohne große Probleme - aaaaaaaaaaber das will hier keiner. 

8 weil der Rest übersprungen 
E-Autos sind wesentlich umweltfreundlicher wenn man diese nicht mit Strom aus Kohle&Atomkraftwerken vollpumpt. 
Das arme E-Auto kann nichts für das wir hier unsere Solarfirmen umgebracht haben und deutlich hinterherhinken was den Ausbau der regenerativen Energiequellen angeht. 

Tesla hört man auch nur dann wenn das Teil extrem beschleunigt und das bei einer recht hohen Geschwindigkeit. Und man kann sie wahrnehmen, sie sind minimal lauter als der Golf an dem sie vorbeiziehen. Sag das mal dem Mustang der hier bei mir ab und an rumfährt. Richtig geiler Sound. Auch die Biker die dank beklopptem Wetter ihre Saison gleich auf das ganze Jahr langziehen können hört man deutlich, so ne gute Harley mit etwas Tuning schafft 105dB. Sollte sie nicht, ist auch zu laut, aber bis die rausgezogen wird fährt der Kollege halt damit rum 
E-Autos sind extrem leise. 
Reifen&Bremsenabrieb ist kein Thema, dafür spart man sich Motoröl und anderen Unfug der bei Verbrennern reingekippt wird. Die E-Autos haben massive Vorteile und sind wesentlich umweltfreundlicher. Und das wird noch besser wenn man hier endlich mal genug Windräder und Solarpanels hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Würfelst du die Nummern aus? Eine Verwendung der Zitiertfunktion wäre wünschenswert, denn die Hälfte deiner Ausführungen kann ich zumindest bezogen auf mein Post nicht zuordnen, Reaktionen auf wichtige Aspekte vermisse ich dagegen.

Antwort-Post beschrenkt auf den kleinen Teil, der seinen Kontext selbst ausdrücklich definiert.




cryon1c schrieb:


> 3. Es ist immer noch hoch angesehen wenn man einen guten Standort hat.



Problem erkannt. Wie lange können wir es uns noch leisten, die Umwelt für Prestige zu ruinieren? Soll sich auch jeder den Kopf eines selbst erlegten Nashorns über den Kamin hängen? War mal hoch angesehen.



> 5.  Bahn unterscheidet zwischen gewerblichen und Passagierstrecken. Auf letzteren fährt kaum oder kein Güterverkehr, weil dieser die ICE ausbremst. Es ist einfacher das eine oder das andere komplett aus dem Fenster zu werfen, das macht die Koordination sehr viel einfacher. Klar, mit guter Technik und besser geschultem Personal und deutlichen Investitionen beides gleichzeitig laufen lassen ohne große Probleme - aaaaaaaaaaber das will hier keiner.



Auf den meisten Strecken fährt tagsüber Personen und nachts Frachtverkehr. Bei Neubaustrecken geht man mittlerweile zur Trennung über (Stichwort Y-Trasse, einige Schnellstrecken die schlicht zu steil für Güterzüge ausgelegt wurden), aber das ist noch lange nicht die Norm. (Und in meinen Augen auch nicht sinnvoll, denn eine Trasse mit doppelt so viel Gleisen kann wesentlich mehr Verkehr oder/und wesentlich mehr unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten bewältigen als zwei getrennte Trassen mit je der Hälfte und reduziert außerdem die von Bahnverkehr negativ beeinflussten Flächen.)
Früher war, bis auf die in den 90ern beinahe flächendeckend abgeschafften kurzstrecken-Werksanschlüsse, das komplette Netz ein gemischtes und dementsprechend kann es auch kaum reine Güterzugtrassen gegeben haben, die man heute stilllegen könnte.



> E-Autos sind wesentlich umweltfreundlicher wenn man diese nicht mit Strom aus Kohle&Atomkraftwerken vollpumpt.
> Das arme E-Auto kann nichts für das wir hier unsere Solarfirmen umgebracht haben und deutlich hinterherhinken was den Ausbau der regenerativen Energiequellen angeht.



Das "arme" E-Auto kann aber auch nichts daran ändern, im Gegenteil: Das Geld, dass in E-Autos investiert wird, wird von Politik, Konzernen und Privatleuten flächendeckend als "grün" deklariert und von echten Klimaschutzprojekten wie beispielsweise EE abgezweigt. Aktuell wird ein Kohleausstieg bis 2038 proklamiert, in der Vergangenheit wurde aber jedes einzelne Klimaziel weit verfehlt und die Lücken zwischen realem EE-Ausbau und dem zum erreichen der selbst gesetzten, zu niedrigen Ziele klafft größer als jemals zuvor, sodass man wohl eher von 2050 ausgehen kann und bis wir ohne Nettozukauf in den Abendstunden auskommen, noch mehr. Ehe Batterieautos ohne Kohle- und Atomstrom fahren wird also noch viel Zeit vergehen, mindestens doppelt eher 3-4mal so lange wie aktuell verkaufte Exemplare im Schnitt fahren werden. Und selbst danach sind sie erst bei ±0, denn ein mit Strom aus einem Gaskraftwerk schnellgeladenes Batterieauto hat pro Beförderungsleistung einen ähnlichen Energieverbrauch, wie ein Gasverbrenner.
Also: NEIN, E-Autos SIND nicht klimafreundlicher. Es gibt Ausnahmen bei Fahrzeugen, die von EE-(Teil-)Insellösungen ohne/mit unzureichender Einspeisungsmöglichkeit geladen werden, aber im großen und ganzen SIND Batterieautos eine Klimabelastung. Sie müssten es nicht sein, da gebe ich dir Recht, aber sie sind es nun einmal und es wird bei der aktuellen Entwicklung Jahrzehnte dauern, bis sich das auf breiter Front ändert.

Und "umweltfreundlich" sind Autos sowie nie.



> Tesla hört man auch nur dann wenn das Teil extrem beschleunigt und das bei einer recht hohen Geschwindigkeit.



Man hört sie jedesmal, wenn sich ihre Reifen über eine Oberfläche bewegen. Genau wie bei jedem anderen Auto auch.



> Und man kann sie wahrnehmen, sie sind minimal lauter als der Golf an dem sie vorbeiziehen. Sag das mal dem Mustang der hier bei mir ab und an rumfährt. Richtig geiler Sound. Auch die Biker die dank beklopptem Wetter ihre Saison gleich auf das ganze Jahr langziehen können hört man deutlich, so ne gute Harley mit etwas Tuning schafft 105dB. Sollte sie nicht, ist auch zu laut, aber bis die rausgezogen wird fährt der Kollege halt damit rum
> E-Autos sind extrem leise.



E-Autos sind leiser als Fahrzeuge, die auf extreme Lärmproduktion optimiert wurden, das stimmt. Ist aber trivial und eine Verallgemeinerung dieser Aussage ist schlichtweg bescheuert, denn die Mehrheit der rumfahrenden Autos erzeugt nicht wesentlich mehr Lärm als nötig. Umgekehrt kann man auch auf Basis von Strom sehr viel Krach erzeugen (was einige Verkehrsteilnehmer auch beweisen).



> Reifen&Bremsenabrieb ist kein Thema,




Schon mal den Dreck in der Stadt untersucht?
Wie eine gern fehlinterpretierte Studie vor 1-2 Jahren gezeigt hat, kann Bremsabrieb  rekuperierender E-Fahrzeuge allein sogar in U-Bahnhöfen für eine höhere Staubbelastung sorgen, als die Verbrenner auf den Straßen. Bei entsprechender Filterung ist eher der Motor kein Thema, alles andere bleibt.



> dafür spart man sich Motoröl und anderen Unfug der bei Verbrennern reingekippt wird.



20-30 l Öl pro Jahrzehnt, die mehrheitlich/solange es legal bleibt vollständig der Entsorgung zugeführt werden, werden einen gigantischen Unterschied machen... Und welchen weiteren Unfug? Hast du schon eines dieser E-Autos, die kein Scheibenwaschwasser mehr brauchen, sondern gebratene Tauben vom Himmel lasern? Oder hast du die Bremsflüssig ganz abgelassen, weil du ja ein Bisschen E-Bremse hast? Batterieautos kommen mittlerweile nicht einmal mehr ohne große Mengen Kühlflüssigkeit aus und nutzen da nicht selten umweltschädlichere Gemische, als Benziner.



> Die E-Autos haben massive Vorteile und sind wesentlich umweltfreundlicher.



Märchen zu wiederholen macht sie auch nicht wahrer.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Natürlich sind BEVs wesentlich umweltfreundlicher und für das Klima sind sie auch noch besser.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Märchen zu wiederholen macht sie auch nicht wahrer.



Musst damit leben das ich nicht alles zitieren werde.

E-Autos können daheim über die Solarzellen geladen werden was auch NORMAL ist. Die Amis machen das schon in großen Mengen (gut, die haben mehr Fläche und einfachere Installation von Solarpanels, dazu gibt es da größere Gebiete mit Eigentumshäusern rund um die Städte als hier). Dann entfällt die Umweltbelastung die von Kraftwerken ausgeht nahezu komplett - ausgenommen Touren wo man halt unterwegs laden muss - was eher selten vorkommt - E-Auto Besitzer fahren mit denen nicht so oft lange Strecken. 
Schon mal dran gedacht das jeder der sich das E-Auto holt, auch selbst dafür sorgen kann wie und womit es geladen wird? Klar, die Stadtbewohner in Wohnungen können das nicht installieren, die brauchen das Auto aber meist auch nicht (haben wollen ist was anderes, sehe ich doch aus dem Fenster die vollen Einwohner-Parkplätze).

E-Autos haben praktisch keine hörbaren Motorgeräusche im Stadtbetrieb, wenn man nicht gerade Dragrace an jeder Ampel veranstaltet. Verbrenner schon. Lautstärke der Reifen ist wesentlich geringer als Motorlärm und das klappern von Metall bei LKW's, gerade mit Anhänger. Reifengeräusche höre ich nicht, aber so einen LKW ausm Ostblock höre ich ganz gut weil die Teile oft so klappern das man denkt das der Anhänger gleich getrennte Wege geht...).

Und den Dreck in der Stadt hab ich überall. Ich muss mein MTB öfter waschen wenn es nur aufm Balkon steht als wenn ich es fahre... Und Balkon putzen inklusive Fenster muss ich jede Woche machen. Hab so ne Straße hier 70m vom Haus entfernt, Bundesstraße. Kann hier an jedem Werktag wunderschön stop&go Verkehr beobachten. 
Gerade in solchen Szenarien sind regenerative Bremsen von nem E-Auto das einzige was man benutzt, frag mal nen Tesla-Fahrer wie oft der eigentlich die Bremse in der Stadt braucht und wie oft der nur das Gaspedal loslassen muss und es reicht. 
Bist wohl noch kein E-Auto gefahren, sonst würdest du das kennen.
Mit Öl brauchste mit auch nicht kommen - in den alten Porsche der hier in der Gegend oft fährt passen rund 9-10L und ich weiß der wechselt das Öl komplett alle 5000km weil alter Motor und dieser säuft Öl wie Biker das Bier... Ist bei jedem Auto anders, aber so einen geringen Verbrauch wie 30L in 10 Jahren bekommste nicht mal bei nem Kleinwagen mit wenig Km pro Jahr hin... Schon gar nicht dann wenn das Auto etwas schneller fahren soll und durstiger ist als ein Polo.

Was die Gelder angeht die durch "grüne" Abgaben usw. beim Papa Staat landen und dann sonstwo versenkt werden - auch dafür kann das E-Auto nix. Aber immerhin haben sie die Subventionen für E-Autos angehoben - aktuell kostet ein E-Auto nur etwas mehr als vergleichbare Benziner. 
Da müssen wir den Politikern auf den Sack gehen und nebenbei trotzdem auf die neuen Technologien umsteigen aka E-Auto. Wir haben nun mal nix besseres, das ist der nächste Schritt und im Gegensatz zum Verbrenner ist es ein massiver Vorsprung - so effektiv der Antrieb ist. 

Und was hatten wir noch, ach ja, Züge.

Ich bin z.B. für die (Wieder)Einführung der Nachtzüge. Die dann entsprechend WIEDER auf denselben Strecken fahren wie Güterverkehr aktuell.
Dazu hat sich die Welt verändert, viele Standorte wollen tagsüber jederzeit beliefert werden (sieh dich hier bei Amazon um in deren Warehouse, kann das ja hier mal n wenig filmen für dich - mit genug Abstand, die haben da bissige Security mit lieben Hunden xD). Das muss via Güterverkehr auf der Schiene auch möglich sein, kann doch nicht sein das dies nur nachts geht. Das ist ja auch der Hauptvorteil der Schiene - die ist komplett unabhängig von der Straße, den Staus, Rush Hour, Unfällen und anderen Sperrungen, sie kann also auch am Tag effizient und pünktlich betrieben werden während der LKW im Stau steht und der Logistiker schon seine Strafe vor Augen hat weil das wieder nicht pünktlich geliefert wird.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Nachtzüge fahren doch. Die klassischen durch die ÖBB und Nacht IC (auch durch ICE gestellt) durch die DB.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nachtzüge fahren doch. Die klassischen durch die ÖBB und Nacht IC (auch durch ICE gestellt) durch die DB.



Kaum. Das was hier meistens rumfährt sind RB die jegliche Kuhkäffer anfahren und entsprechend ewig und 3 Tage unterwegs sind.
Beispiel:
Fahre morgen gegen 14:00 zum Festival nach Chemnitz. Hinzu: 1h. Rückzu wenn ich nach Mitternacht fahren will: 3h wo man in der Pampa hält. An Weihnachten, Feiertag, da könnte man doch mal wenigstens den Normalbetrieb aufrecht halten.

Berlin vor ner Weile besucht - dasselbe. Zwischen 1 Uhr und 5 Uhr kommt man nicht von Berlin nach Leipzig, kein einziger ICE in Sicht.

In einer Welt die immer mehr und mehr in die Richtung 24/7/365-Betrieb abdriftet hat die DB alles getan um die Leute die zu unchristlichen Zeiten unterwegs sind NICHT zu befördern. Oder so zu befördern das sie sich bei Sixt&co nen Mietwagen holen nur um NICHT mit der DB fahren zu müssen. 

Das ist ein Saftladen von feinstem was Nachtzüge angeht. 
Ich erwarte zumindest zwischen den Metropolen einen vernünftigen Betrieb wo man auch mit dem ICE in derselben Zeit wie tagsüber fahren kann. Ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt oder?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

In München fährt der letzte ICE um Mitternacht und der erste wieder um 5 Uhr (wenn ich mich nicht irre) Richtung NRW.

Aber ganz ehrlich für mehr ist die Auslastung zu gering, ich bin ja dank BC100 jede Strecke ICE gefahren die ich sonst mit RE gefahren wäre. Hab da schon einiges an Erfahrung wo es hakt etc.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> In München fährt der letzte ICE um Mitternacht und der erste wieder um 5 Uhr (wenn ich mich nicht irre) Richtung NRW.
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich für mehr ist die Auslastung zu gering, ich bin ja dank BC100 jede Strecke ICE gefahren die ich sonst mit RE gefahren wäre. Hab da schon einiges an Erfahrung wo es hakt etc.



Naja für Leute die nachts fahren wollen bleiben 2 Optionen: 
DB meiden.
Mit der DB ewig rumeiern und Pampa sehen.

Klar, unser Land ist zu klein für vernünftige Nachtzüge wie sie in Russland z.B. unterwegs sind (und nicht nur Nacht - die fahren da teils mehrere Tage, in der Zeit würden wir hier schon längst das Land verlassen haben). Aber es gibt auch Leute die sich in der Nacht zwischen A und B bewegen wollen, wobei A und B halt Großstädte sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Musst damit leben das ich nicht alles zitieren werde.



Muss ich wohl, empfehle an dieser Stelle aber nochmal die Forenregeln zu konsultieren bezüglich "offensichtlich kein Interesse an einer Diskussion". Und jemand, der nicht einmal bereit ist, auf Argumente seines Gegenübers einzugehen, hat imho offensichtlich kein Interesse.



> E-Autos können daheim über die Solarzellen geladen werden was auch NORMAL ist.



Einfach nur falsch, siehe Eigenheimquote Deutschland.



> E-Autos haben praktisch keine hörbaren Motorgeräusche im Stadtbetrieb,



So what? Vernünftig gefahrene Verbrenner auch nicht.



> Lautstärke der Reifen ist wesentlich geringer als Motorlärm



Keine Ahnung, was du für Schrottkarren fährst, aber die meisten Fahrzeuge zumindest der letzten 30 Jahre produzieren bei Tempo 50 in einem sinnvollen Gang mehr Abroll- als Motorgeräusche.



> und das klappern von Metall bei LKW's, gerade mit Anhänger.



Das heißt, wenn wir alle LKWs durch (metallfreie?) Teslas ersetzen, wird es leiser in der Stadt?
Oder was soll diese Aussage zum Thema beitragen?



> Reifengeräusche höre ich nicht,



Dann solltest du einen Ohrenarzt konsultieren und/oder sehr vorsichtig in der Stadt unterwegs ein. Nicht jeder lässt den Motor aufheulen, bevor er dich überrollt.



> Gerade in solchen Szenarien sind regenerative Bremsen von nem E-Auto das einzige was man benutzt, frag mal nen Tesla-Fahrer wie oft der eigentlich die Bremse in der Stadt braucht und wie oft der nur das Gaspedal loslassen muss und es reicht.
> Bist wohl noch kein E-Auto gefahren, sonst würdest du das kennen.



Hast wohl noch nie Deutsch gelernt, sonst könntest du lesen, was ich schreibe:
Man braucht kein Elektroauto, um das Bremspedal so gut wie gar nicht zu benötigen. Wer vorausschauend fährt, kann auch mit einem Verbrenner die Bremsnutzung soweit runterschrauben, dass die Bremsen eher wegrosten als verschleißen. (Wovon aus genau diesem Grund aber auch bei Batterieautos abzuraten ist.)



> Mit Öl brauchste mit auch nicht kommen - in den alten Porsche der hier in der Gegend oft fährt passen rund 9-10L und ich weiß der wechselt das Öl komplett alle 5000km weil alter Motor und dieser säuft Öl wie Biker das Bier... Ist bei jedem Auto anders, aber so einen geringen Verbrauch wie 30L in 10 Jahren bekommste nicht mal bei nem Kleinwagen mit wenig Km pro Jahr hin... Schon gar nicht dann wenn das Auto etwas schneller fahren soll und durstiger ist als ein Polo.



Wenn ich dir mit Argumenten nicht zu kommen brauche, dann können wir die Diskussion ja an dieser Stelle abbrechen.

Für alle anderen als Information:
Bei neuen Fahrzeugen sind 4-5 l Öl pro Füllung und Ölwechsel alle zwei Jahre oder 30000 km (beim deutschen Durchschnitt von 13000 km/a also ersteres) üblich, macht 20-25 l Öl pro Jahrzehnt. Ein Polo mit 115 PS/200 Spitze liegt dabei an der unteren Grenze. Miene 30 l waren schon hoch angesetzt und beinhalten eine ordentlich Nachfüllmenge zwischendurch bzw. reichen, wenn man nichts nachfüllen muss (mein Passat hat auf den letzten 130000 km z.B. exakt einmal 1 l Öl außer der Reihe bekommen) und davon ausgeht, dass etwas Öl beim Wechsel nicht rauskommt und somit auch nicht nachgefüllt werden muss, schon für durchaus große Autos. Ein BMW 540i wird beispielsweise mit 6,5 l Öl im Motor angegeben, mit fünfmal 6 l Austausch sollte man also gut durchs Jahrzehnt kommen. Je nach Modell braucht ein Verbrenner also 2-3 l mehr Schmierstoff pro Jahr als ein E-Auto. (Getriebeöl dürfte sich bei beiden nicht viel nehmen bzw. hält solange, dass es sowieso selten mehr als einmal im Autoleben erneuert werden muss)

Wer diesen Mengen im Vergleich zum Treibstoff irgend eine Bedeutung beimisst, hat imho nicht verstanden, worum es eigentlich geht. Öl ist nur dann von Interesse, wenn es unsachgemäß entsorgt wird.


----------



## cryon1c (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Eigenheimquote? Who cares, da wo die Leute keine Eigenheime haben, brauchen sie auch keine Autos. Mir fällt das Auto nur dann ein wenn ich das örtliche IKEA außerhalb der Stadt besuche und dort etwas mitnehmen will was ne Spur zu sperrig ist für den Bus, der übrigens ganze 5 Minuten langsamer ist als das Auto.. Da verschwende ich an der IKEA-Kasse mehr Zeit 

Vernünftig gefahrene Verbrenner haben keine Motorgeräusche? Doch, haben sie. Selbst wenn sie nicht fahren, Motor anwerfen reicht. 

Und keine Ahnung was hier vor meinem Fenster fährt, es ist definitiv schneller als 50 unterwegs und das blubbern von nem V8 oder V12 mit Nachrüst-Auspuff kann ich wunderbar hören. Das was da rumfährt hat garantiert den Auspuff so aufgebaut das dieser gerade 1-2dB lauter ist als der Grenzwert und damit durchkommt. Ich gönne es den Leuten auch, in den Autos steckt Geld und Arbeit, sie machen Spaß und dafür sind die auch super - wenn sie nachts auf leeren Straßen ausgefahren werden, bei gutem Wetter etc. Und nicht jeden Tag hier den Stau verlängern.  Klar,  beim Nissan Micra im 2en Gang würde ich den Motor auch nicht hören auf knapp 100m, hier fahren aber ganz andere Kaliber. 

Und wegen LKW's - Krach bleibt Krach. Das hört man. Die Motorgeräusche bei dem Bus hört man auch weit besser als seine Reifen oder Bremsen.

Meine Ohren sind übrigens vollkommen in Ordnung. Altersbedingt hab ich minimale Probleme ab 18kHz zu hören wie noch vor 10 Jahren, das ist aber auch normal. 

Und im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich schon im Tesla gefahren (selbst gefahren versteht sich). Es geht nicht um vorausschauendes Fahren, es geht darum das dieser über recuperation bremst und das ziemlich deutlich. Dazu ist der Wagen auch zu brutal motorisiert um in der Stadt vernünftig zu fahren. Die Fahrleistung ist alles andere als vernünftig, mit dem Geschoss fährt man nicht langsam und lässt den nicht noch 500m bis zur Ampel rollen. Das kann man mit den kleinen E-Autos machen, aber bei denen war ich bislang nur Beifahrer. Sind aber auch Schrottkisten die im Winter unter 100km Reichweite fallen. 
Für mich sind aktuell nur Tesla-Fahrzeuge als E-Autos wirklich gut. Und nur die werden beachtet. Alles andere auf dem Markt ist unbrauchbarer Schrotthaufen schon ab Werk - kein Fahrspaß, unbrauchbare Reichweite, sinnloser Innenraum, wenig Stauraum, sehen aus wie Konservendosen für 9999€ - kosten aber über 20.000€ etc. Kurz - alle Vorteile von einem E-Auto sind an denen vorbeigegangen, deswegen sind die Verkaufszahlen auch grottig. Das zur Info.

Aber bei dem Thema werden wir uns nie einig.

Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen das wir zwecks Klimaschutz auf die E-Fahrzeuge setzen sollten und zwar nicht halbherzig sondern richtig. Weil so eine Technologie erstmal den Massenmarkt erreichen muss und "Early Adopter" sowieso ein paar Schwierigkeiten haben (und wer ist wohl dafür geeigneter als Technikaffine Menschen die solche Autos sowieso interessieren?).
Und das diese massive Vorteile gegenüber jedem Verbrenner haben, hatten sie schon am ersten Tag wo die Teile in Serie gingen. Vor allem die Tatsache das man diese Teile sportlich fahren kann ohne das halbe Wohngebiet aufzuwecken. Herrlich ruhig die Dinger. Und dabei muss man nicht mal 30 Liter Sprit durch den Auspuff verblasen auf 100km, selbst bei irrwitziger Fahrweise sind diese Autos sehr sparsam was sich beim tanken (ähm,. laden meine ich) bemerkbar macht. 
Sie sind bereits jetzt, in der 2-3 Generation (je nach dem ob man den ersten Tesla im Lotus-Body zählt) wesentlich besser als das was mit Verbrennermotoren nach all der Zeit möglich wäre.

Deswegen können wir damit aufhören, bei dir kommt es einfach nicht an das wir hier einfach ein Beispiel für viele sein könnten, DAS Autoland setzt erfolgreich auf E-Autos, wäre mal was. Das wäre genau so eine massive Signalwirkung wie "USA rüstet alle Atomwaffen ab!" - etwas was schwer vorstellbar ist aber allen anderen ein deutliches Zeichen gibt - kommt schon, Hintern hoch, das könnt ihr auch mal. 
Und wir sind hier eigentlich gut darauf vorbereitet. 
Die Infrastruktur aufzubauen dauert nicht lange (das ist immerhin kein Glasfaser wo man die Telekom noch im Boot hat - die als Anker fungiert bei neuen Technologien...), regenerative Energiequellen lassen sich hier sowieso massiv ausbauen und je eher wir aufhören Dinosaurier abzufackeln desto besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen das wir zwecks Klimaschutz auf die E-Fahrzeuge setzen sollten und zwar nicht halbherzig sondern richtig.



Und du verstehst nicht, dass Autos der Kategorie "Porsche mit 0,1 l Öl/100 km", "V12", "machen Spaß", "alles andere als vernünftig" oder "sportlich fahren" nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts mit Massenmobilität oder nachhaltigem Verkehr zu tun haben. Natürlich ist es klimaschonender, Tesla statt Corvette zu fahren, aber es ist auch klimaschonender mit Ryan Air zum Partywochenende auf Ibiza statt mit der Concorde zum shoppen nach New York zu fliegen. Aber es ist nicht klimaschonend_ und in einer nachhaltigen Umwelt haben alle vier Beispiele genau eins: Keine Existenzberechtigung.

Worum es hier geht ist zweckmäßige Mobilität für die Mehrheit der Deutschen und die fährt eher den genannten Micra* oder Polo denn irgend ein anderes der von dir genannten Autos und vor allem braucht sie zu >80% (maximaler Fahrzeugbedarf der Person) bzw. >99,9% (Fahrzeugbedarf für die durchschnittliche Fahrt) nicht mehr als einen Micra oder Polo. Also keine Fahrzeuge, die 30 l/100 km verbrennen, sondern 5-6 l Benzin bei sparsamer Fahrweise. Wenn man will und die meist vermeidbaren Innenstadtfahrten auf ein Minimum reduziert sowie auf der Autobahn bei den Tempo 100 bleibt, die den Reichweitenversprechen viele Batterieautos zugrunde zu liegen scheinen, ist auch eine klare 4 kein Problem - mit stink normaler Verbrennertechnik, Hybrid je nach Einsatzgebiet weniger. Ein Prius kommt jetzt schon auf 4,5 l/100 km Praxisverbrauch. Entspricht knapp über 100 g CO2/km, entspricht knapp 0,2 kWh im deutschen Strommix. Den man aber nur für Batterieautos zugrunde legen kann, deren Ladezeiten gemäß dem deutschen Durchschnittsverbrauch verteilt sind, die also vor allem tagsüber geladen werden. Lädt man nachts/nach Feierabend in der maximalen Defizitphase mit Kohlestrom, entspricht das 0,08-0,10 kWH - wohlgemerkt ab Kraftwerk. Zieh noch die Netzverluste ab und du brauchst ein Batterieauto, dass 7 kWh/100 km oder weniger braucht, um klimaschonender als ein aktueller Benziner zu sein. Ein sportlich gefahrener Tesla S schluckt schnell das vierfache und hechelt dann oft noch zum nächsten Supercharger zum Schnellladen, was weitere 10-20% Effizienz kostet.

*Im zweiten Gang hört man den bei mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit übrigens sehr wohl. Nur fährt man ihn bei Tempo 50 in der Stadt nicht im zweiten, wenn man Nachbarn und Umwelt denkt, sondern im vierten oder fünften. Was du wissen müsstest, wenn du auch nur ein Hauch von Erfahrung mit massentauglicher Mobilität hast.




> Die Infrastruktur aufzubauen dauert nicht lange (das ist immerhin kein Glasfaser wo man die Telekom noch im Boot hat - die als Anker fungiert bei neuen Technologien...), regenerative Energiequellen lassen sich hier sowieso massiv ausbauen und je eher wir aufhören Dinosaurier abzufackeln desto besser.



Die Telekom ist sogar fleißig dabei, innerstädtische Lademöglichkeiten aufzubauen, von "dauert nicht lange" kann ich trotzdem nichts sehen. Wann genau hören wir deiner Hochrechnung beim derzeitigen EE-Ausbau auf, Dinosaurier und Karbon-Bäumchen zu verheizen? Berücksichtige dabei bitte auch die gesamte stationäre Heiz- und Prozesswärme, die in Deutschland benötigt wird und die sich dank direktem Netzanschluss immer noch kostengünstiger aus Wind- und Solarstrom umstellen lässt, als der PKW-Verkehr. So als Tipp:
Letztes Jahr wurden 11 TWh mehr EE als 2017 produziert (fast ausschließlich Wind und Solar, Erdwärme und Biomasse nahmen sogar leicht ab) So ziemlich alle Umwelt- und Klimaschutzverbände sind sich dabei einig, dass mit der derzeitigen Politik, deren Verteilung von knappen Mitteln an Batterieautohersteller du ausdrücklich gut heißt, die Ausbaugeschwindigkeit auch nicht steigen wird.

Stationär verbleiben noch 2200 TWh fossile und 230 TWh nukleare Energie zu ersetzen.
BMWi
https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/site...lder/2_abb_entw-eev-sektoren_2019-02-26_0.png

2200/11 ergibt bei mir 100. EINHUNDERT Jahre, bis wir die vergleichsweise günstige stationäre Energiewende geschafft haben und es sich lohnt, unsere Anstrengungen auf das heute viel kleinere, dann aber als einziges verbleibende Potenzial im mobilen Sektor zu richten.


----------



## cryon1c (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das schöne an einem E-Auto - dieses lässt sich wie ein Smartphone ebenfalls in den Stromsparmodus setzen (dafür müsste dieser bei vielen Fahrzeugen aber auch bei 100% Ladung wählbar sein - und vernünftig). Aktuell ist dieser automatisch und nur bei niedrigem Akkustand zugeschaltet damit man halt den Akku nicht schrottet. Mir ist kein E-Auto bekannt das sich wirklich gut auf "sparsam" trimmen lässt.
Das schöne ist hier wieder - all das lässt sich via Software-Update installieren. Auch das kommt erst dann wenn die Leute diese Dinger als Massenware und nicht als leiser, sportlicher Wolf im Schafspelz sehen mit einem Android-TV statt Mittelkonsole 

Und alles was die Telekom bislang angefasst hat, hat uns in Sachen Infrastruktur um etliche Jahre oder Jahrzehnte hinter die Nachbarn geworfen. Wird hier nicht anders sein.

Dazu sind hier nur sehr sehr wenige Leute bereit zu investieren etc.
Wieder ein Beispiel von den Amis - die installieren sich Solarzellen und passende Verkabelung für das passende E-Auto (90% Tesla halt, manchmal Chevy Bolt oder was da bei denen noch umbenannt wurde, hier heißt das Teil Volt glaub ich).  Hängt das Auto nicht dran oder ist voll, wird eingespeist, ansonsten wird geladen. Und natürlich wird tagsüber geladen. Das gleiche passiert auf Firmenparkplätzen/Firmengelände, der Firma tut das nicht weh (ein Teil vom Strom wird bei denen ja eingespeist was am Ende noch ein Plus ergibt wenn man nicht gerade irgendwo im tiefsten Norden ist), die Mitarbeiter sind happy und brauchen Tankstellen nie wieder besuchen. Supercharger werden nur auf langen Touren benutzt.
Hättest du den Tesla gefahren - würdest du das auch wissen. 1-2h richtig Spaß mit Vollgas - sie reichen, danach ist man auch leicht fertig und will ruhig fahren. Das macht keiner auf langen Touren, das  macht man rund um den eigenen Wohnort wo man es darf und stellt das wieder daheim ab, wo es im Idealfall wieder geladen wird ohne am Stromnetz zu nuckeln. 
Das gleiche passiert mit den normalen Autos der typischen Angestellten etc. - hinfahren, Firmenparkplatz, laden, heimfahren, den Leuten an der Tankstelle winken, weiterfahren. 
Dafür müssen alle mitziehen. Was bringen einem die Subventionen für das E-Auto z.B. wenn man die Infrastruktur hinterher nicht finanzieren mag? Auch da muss angesetzt werden. Wie gesagt, das E-Auto rentiert sich dank gesunkenen Unterhaltskosten gegenüber dem Verbrenner, das aber nur langsam weil der Strom hier irre teuer ist. 
Es gibt hier bei mir was interessantes, wenn ich dahin komme, mach ich n paar Fotos davon. Hier hat ein Hausbesitzer eine öffentliche Steckdose eingerichtet mit entsprechender Beschriftung am Zaun etc. Und sogar den Zugang zu seiner (zum Innenhof hin abgesperrten) Garage, wo man ebenfalls laden darf. Gut, er hat eine glückliche Lage erwischt in einer Sackgasse zu leben die aber von ner Hauptstraße abgeht, in einer Gegend die nie zugeparkt wird (bei dem schon gar nicht) usw. Ich würde den als Enthusiasten bezeichnen. Und ja, Leute nutzen das. Und natürlich hat der eine Photovoltaik-Anlage auf dem Dach. Kleine Empfehlung - nicht so pessimistisch und bissig sein sondern einfach offen für neue Technologien, etwas mehr Begeisterung dafür, mehr Spaß dran und anderen zeigen das diese Technologie geil ist, das damit sogar schwach motorisierte Fahrzeuge guten Fahrspaß bieten können (wenn am Rest nicht gnadenlos gespart wurde) und das dies unsere Zukunft sein wird. Die Frage ist nicht ob, die Frage ist wann...

P.S. die 11TWh - lachhaft geringer Zuwachs. Aber das haben wir nun mal.
Was hatten wir da in 2018, 37,8% aus EE? Bissl mager. Geothermie wird komplett ignoriert, Photovoltaik hat einen lächerlich geringen Wert  (und die gesamte Produktion hat sich von hier nach China verlagert, also können wir jetzt nicht mal mehr sagen - wir subventionieren etwas was wenigstens die Gewinne hier im Land behalten wird...) - da muss jeder selbst ran. Wer in der Stadt wohnt, kann sich nur dafür einsetzen das dort mehr getan wird. Wer auf dem Land wohnt, kann jederzeit selbst was tun. Und wenn es nur darum geht ne verdammte Ladesäule mit Photovoltaik bei sich am Zaun zu installieren und so effektiv einen weiteren Ladeplatz zu schaffen.

P.P.S.:
Noch was vergessen. Dank Industrie 4.0, Smart Home, Smart Unterhosen und was sich alles noch die nächsten Jahre entwickeln wird, rechne mal mit dem doppelten bis dreifachen Strombedarf in den nächsten sagen wir mal 20 Jahren. Ohne E-Autos, das schaffen wir auch ohne. 
Jede Mikrowelle wird nach Internetzugang haben und 24/7 zumindest im Standby/wake-on-action Modus sitzen und am Stromnetz nuckeln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Noch was vergessen. Dank Industrie 4.0, Smart Home, Smart Unterhosen und was sich alles noch die nächsten Jahre entwickeln wird, rechne mal mit dem doppelten bis dreifachen Strombedarf in den nächsten sagen wir mal 20 Jahren. Ohne E-Autos, das schaffen wir auch ohne.
> Jede Mikrowelle wird nach Internetzugang haben und 24/7 zumindest im Standby/wake-on-action Modus sitzen und am Stromnetz nuckeln.



So sehe ich das auch.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass unsere elektrotechnische Infrastruktur bei weitem nicht auf
eine solche Umstrukturierung innerhalb der nächsten 20 vorbereitet ist,
sehe ich das Problem ganz woanders.

Die Mär vom "ewigen Wachstum" muss mal aufhören.

Die Weltbevölkerung muss zwangsläufig schrumpfen, 
damit wir wieder in ein gesundes Verhältnis
zwischen Ressourcenausbeutung - und Regenaration kommen.


----------



## cryon1c (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na so kritisch sehe ich das nicht. Die Infrastruktur hier auszubauen ist recht einfach, das Land ist klein. 
Wir haben nahezu unendliche Energie von der Sonne, sehr viel können wir durch Wasserkraft und Windkraft gewinnen und Geothermie ist nicht zu unterschätzen - wobei das hier nicht so relevant ist. 

Strom ist auf der Erde kein Thema, wir haben genug Flächen und passende Technologien um auch 10 Milliarden mit doppeltem Bedarf (verglichen zu heute) versorgen zu können, ohne Unterbrechungen und nur aus erneuerbaren Energiequellen - dafür muss halt entsprechend gebaut werden. 
Da muss jeder selbst ran. 

Ich wünschte das mein Vermieter hier auch mal bissl was machen würde. LTE-Antennen hat der aufm Dach (hab eins der höheren Häuser in der Gegend), da ist aber noch Platz für Photovoltaik. Irgendwann kommt das auch da drauf, ich hoffe nur das ich es erlebe. Bei der Einstellung der Leute hier - eher nicht.


----------



## Poulton (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dazu sind hier nur sehr sehr wenige Leute bereit zu investieren etc.
> Wieder ein Beispiel von den Amis - die installieren sich Solarzellen und passende Verkabelung für das passende E-Auto


Leisure Suit cryon1c gibt mal wieder alles. 
Die Mehrheit "von den Amis" ist froh, wenn sie am Ende des Monats was über oder zumindest +/- 0 hat und weder ein großes Haus oder wohnt nur zur Miete. Von der maroden Verkehrsinfrastruktur mal abgesehen, wo so mancher froh ist, wenn der alte Karren nicht gleich den Geist aufgibt. Man sollte sich nicht von irgendwelchen Bildchen aus Illustrierten blenden lassen, die nur in irgendwelchen Nobelvierteln aufgenommen wurden oder mal einen Blick abseits irgendwelcher Nobelresorts und -viertel werfen, wo man sonst nur verkehrt. 



> Dank Industrie 4.0, Smart Home,


Und mit den ganzen Sicherheitslücken, etc. den Smart Einbruch, Smart unerwünschter Livestream, Smart Identitätsdiebstahl und Smart Taschendiebstahl nicht vergessen. 

Aber zu Smarthome gibt es auch was aus der "Radio. Geht ins Ohr. Bleibt im Kopf."-Reihe: http://www.radiozentrale.de/fileadm...ampagne_Pro_Radio/RZ_Smart_Home__40_Sek._.mp3



> Smart Unterhosen


Das ist mal wieder etwas aus der Kategorie: Vegane Kreuzfahrt und Schuhe mit Sprachsteuerung.


----------



## cryon1c (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Mehrheit von den Amis hat eine vernünftige Arbeit, schimpft über die kranken Preise bei der Krankenversicherung, fährt ein nicht ganz altes Auto (die lieben Autos fast so wie wir, aber nur fast) und hat n Haus irgendwo in den suburbs.  Wir ignorieren jetzt mal dicke Städte wie New York, da braucht man kein Auto, zahlt für die Wohnung halt das halbe Gehalt und hat trotzdem nur ein Rattenloch. 
Nicht immer das Extrem nehmen, Obdachlose brauchen kein E-Auto selbst wenn sie im Lotto gewinnen würden und Lottogewinner brauchen auch kein E-Auto, die holen sich nen Mustang oder eine andere Spaßkiste.  Aber die breite Masse dazwischen holt sich E-Autos, immer mehr. 

Und wegen Smart Home/IoT - das kann noch sicher gemacht werden. Erinnerst du dich noch an WEP? War auch unsicher, dann kam WPA und Nachfolger und gut ist. 100% sicher gibt es nicht. Aber sicher genug damit man sich niemals einen Kopf drum machen muss. Gerade wenn man die Geräte nicht außen am Haus gut sichtbar rumhängen hat.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Leisure Suit cryon1c gibt mal wieder alles.
> Die Mehrheit "von den Amis" ist froh, wenn sie am Ende des Monats was über oder zumindest +/- 0 hat und weder ein großes Haus oder wohnt nur zur Miete. Von der maroden Verkehrsinfrastruktur mal abgesehen, wo so mancher froh ist, wenn der alte Karren nicht gleich den Geist aufgibt.


Immerhin gibt es in den USA genug Werte die man fair aufteilen könnte.


----------



## Poulton (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit von den Amis hat eine vernünftige Arbeit,


Sind Streamer eigentlich immer so entrückt und fernab der Realität?
OHCHR | "Contempt for the poor in US drives cruel policies,” says UN expert


> “For one of the world’s wealthiest countries to have 40 million people living in poverty and over five million living in ‘Third World’ conditions is cruel and inhuman,” the UN Special Rapporteur on extreme poverty and human rights, Philip Alston, said in a new report.



How much debt Americans have at every age



> fährt ein nicht ganz altes Auto


Average Age of Automobiles and Trucks in Operation in the United States | Bureau of Transportation Statistics



> Und wegen Smart Home/IoT - das kann noch sicher gemacht werden.


Allein der Datenschutz ist die reinste Katastrophe und spätestens wenn irgendwelche Vermieter meinen, damit ihre Mieter zwangsbeglücken zu müssen, wird auch das Bundesverfassungsgericht darüber entscheiden müssen.


----------



## Slezer (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wieso wird hier so oft davon gesprochen ein E-Auto daheim mit einer PV Anlage zu laden? Habt ihr im Lotto gewonnen? Ich fahre einen 15jahre alten Ford und hoffe täglich das der mir nicht verreckt. Kosten für ein e-Auto + PV Anlage übersteigt an einem Tag mein 2Jahres Netto. Das müsste ich auf 10jahre finanzieren. Quasi unbezahlbar für mich


----------



## Poulton (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Manch einer scheint halt der Meinung zu sein, dass jeder der auf dem Dorf lebt, ein reicher und wohlhabender Sack sein muss, der selbstgefällig in seinen Ohrensessel knattert. Das es auch dort Niedriglöhner, Personen die mit ihrer Rente gerade so über die Runden komme und Grundsicherungsempfänger gibt, scheint für die ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Warum gehen wir eigentlich immer davon aus, dass jeder sein Tesla Modell S schnell laden will, wenn wir über das Thema Stromnetze reden und nicht über den Kleinwagen wie den eGo und eine Ladung an 230V/16A?


----------



## BojackHorseman (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum gehen wir eigentlich immer davon aus, dass jeder sein Tesla Modell S schnell laden will, wenn wir über das Thema Stromnetze reden und nicht über den Kleinwagen wie den eGo und eine Ladung an 230V/16A?



Weil in Deutschland jeder Autofahrer am Tag mindestens 700 Kilometer one-way unterwegs ist!!!11elf!!

Deutsche sind was das Auto angeht einfach völlig bekloppt. Im Schnitt fährt der Deutsche Automichel unter 30 Kilometer am Tag, aber 20 Minuten an der Ladesäule von 10 auf 80 Prozent für 300 Kilometer Reichweite sind einfach zu viel. Man muss schließlich mit seiner Karre auch 1.000 km ohne Rast auf der Autobahn weg brettern können, auch wenn Opa dabei die Nieren versagen oder den Mitfahrern die Beine absterben.

In keinem anderen Land - nicht mal wirklich großen Ländern wie den USA - wird so ein Gewese um die Reichweite gemacht.

Aber, ein Lichtblick bleibt. Dadurch dass unsere Autobauer die Technologie so verschlafen haben, werden sie in wenigen Jahren um eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung betteln, damit sie mit Tesla und Co. mithalten können. Weil Stromer hocheffizient bei zirka 130 km/h sind und man allgemein entspannter und umweltschonender fährt. Durch die Entschleunigung wird auch die Reichweitenangst verschwinden. Auch wenn Angstlust typisch deutsch ist.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Man muss ja nicht alles verbieten, wir können Autos die nicht auf 130 begrenzt sind auch einfach absurd hoch besteuern


----------



## BojackHorseman (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Besser nicht, denn das würde Tür und Tor öffnen für ähnliche Gesetzgebungen - auch wenn diese faktisch auch richtig wären. Ich wohne als Single auf 70 qm fünf Minuten entfernt von der Innenstadt einer Großstadt in passabler Lage. Ökologisch wären 45 qm.

Autos für Deutsche sind wie Knarren für Amis. Da setzt einfach der Verstand aus. Einfach mal in die Schweiz, Benelux-Staaten usw. fahren und wie angenehm dort Autobahn-Fahrten sind. Kaum sagt das EU-Schild man ist in good ole Görmany, ist da Blitzkrieg auf vier Rädern angesagt. Lieber baut man drei Beinahe-Unfälle, um am Ende fünf Minuten früher vor der Glotze zu hocken, anstatt mal die Denkmurmel einzuschalten und stressfrei ans Ziel zu kommen.

Ach ja, Tempolimits funktionieren nur über Strafen. 6 km/h zu schnell? Deutschland maximal 30 Euro. In der Schweiz kostet das umgerechnet 150 Euro. In Finnland hingegen wird man nach Einkommen prozentual bestraft. Also irgendwie ein Modell, wie du es verlangst... nur eben als Strafe für jede, die wirklich verstoßen wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das schöne an einem E-Auto - dieses lässt sich wie ein Smartphone ebenfalls in den Stromsparmodus setzen (dafür müsste dieser bei vielen Fahrzeugen aber auch bei 100% Ladung wählbar sein - und vernünftig). Aktuell ist dieser automatisch und nur bei niedrigem Akkustand zugeschaltet damit man halt den Akku nicht schrottet. Mir ist kein E-Auto bekannt das sich wirklich gut auf "sparsam" trimmen lässt.
> Das schöne ist hier wieder - all das lässt sich via Software-Update installieren.



Jedes E-Auto hat einen kleinen Hebel unten rechts im Fußraum, mit dem man diesen Modus jederzeit und bei jedem Ladestand aktivieren kann, in dem man nicht drauftritt 
Was es nicht gibt: Einen Effizienzmodus. Wie du selbst schon festgestellt hast, verbrauchen E-Autos auch bei recht chaotischer Fahrweise nur wenig mehr und die Nebenverbraucher werden wegen der ohnehin mangelnden Reichweite meist durchgängig auf Minimalverbrauch getrimmt. Die einzige Möglichkeit, den Verbrauch weiter zu senken, ist dann die konsequente Vermeidung hoher Geschwindigkeiten, aber so etwas wie "eine optimale Drehzahl" gibt es halt nicht.



> Das gleiche passiert mit den normalen Autos der typischen Angestellten etc. - hinfahren, Firmenparkplatz, laden, heimfahren, den Leuten an der Tankstelle winken, weiterfahren.



Jo, klar. 100% der US-Unternehmen haben Solarzellen auf dem Dach und Ladeparkplätze für sämtliche Mitarbeiter  
Kennst du die Grenze zwischen Dummheit und Trollen?



> Dafür müssen alle mitziehen. Was bringen einem die Subventionen für das E-Auto z.B. wenn man die Infrastruktur hinterher nicht finanzieren mag? Auch da muss angesetzt werden. Wie gesagt, das E-Auto rentiert sich dank gesunkenen Unterhaltskosten gegenüber dem Verbrenner, das aber nur langsam weil der Strom hier irre teuer ist.



Der Strom hier ist offensichtlich so billig, dass es sich nicht lohnt, auf jedes Dach Solarzellen zu pflastern und eben niemand "mitzieht".



> da muss jeder selbst ran.



Wieso bitte schön muss bei der Stromproduktion "jeder selbst ran", obwohl >60% der Leute gar nichts selbst machen können, wie du zugibst, aber bei Elektroautos, die allein rein gar nichts bringen, soll den ohnehin schon besser verdienenden Geschenke auf Kosten aller gemacht werden? Weil es sich so für dich am stärksten lohnt??



> P.P.S.:
> Noch was vergessen. Dank Industrie 4.0, Smart Home, Smart Unterhosen und was sich alles noch die nächsten Jahre entwickeln wird, rechne mal mit dem doppelten bis dreifachen Strombedarf in den nächsten sagen wir mal 20 Jahren. Ohne E-Autos, das schaffen wir auch ohne.
> Jede Mikrowelle wird nach Internetzugang haben und 24/7 zumindest im Standby/wake-on-action Modus sitzen und am Stromnetz nuckeln.



Von der Internet-Mikrowelle höre ich seit 20 Jahren, haben will sie bis heute kaum einer, wenn auch aus anderen Gründen. Der Rest - siehe oben: Strom ist offensichtlich noch viel zu billig, wenn er derart verschwendet wird und derartiger Schrott als "Smart" bezeichnet wird.




Poulton schrieb:


> Leisure Suit cryon1c gibt mal wieder alles.
> Die Mehrheit "von den Amis" ist froh, wenn sie am Ende des Monats was über oder zumindest +/- 0 hat und weder ein großes Haus oder wohnt nur zur Miete. Von der maroden Verkehrsinfrastruktur mal abgesehen, wo so mancher froh ist, wenn der alte Karren nicht gleich den Geist aufgibt. Man sollte sich nicht von irgendwelchen Bildchen aus Illustrierten blenden lassen, die nur in irgendwelchen Nobelvierteln aufgenommen wurden oder mal einen Blick abseits irgendwelcher Nobelresorts und -viertel werfen, wo man sonst nur verkehrt.



Die deutliche Mehrheit der US-Amerikaner wohnt tatsächlich nicht zur Miete (nur wenig mehr als 1/3 der Haushalte) und auch wenn man die Eigentumswohnungen abzieht, dürften durchaus mehr als 50% mit eigenem Dach bei rauskommen, auf das man Solarzellen bauen könnte.
Könnte. Wenn man die Kohle dafür und für einen Tesla hätte, welche aber zusammen mehr als das zehnfache dessen kosten dürften, was den meisten ihre Immobilie nach Abzug der noch zu zahlenden Kredite überhaupt wert ist. Tatsächlich hat da Deutschland vermutlich sogar die besseren Voraussetzungen (nur gut 40% Wohneigentumsquote und nach Abzug der Wohnungen vermutlich nur 25-30% eigene Häuser, die aber meist deutlich geringer oder gar nicht verschuldet). Zumal die Ballungszentren an der West- und Ostküste kaum zu der guten US-Quote beitragen, die zahlreichen Hausbesitzer dazwischen aber häufiger Strecken zurücklegen müssen, bei denen der Verzicht auf Verbrenner schwer fällt.



> Und mit den ganzen Sicherheitslücken, etc. den Smart Einbruch, Smart unerwünschter Livestream, Smart Identitätsdiebstahl und Smart Taschendiebstahl nicht vergessen.



Smart DDOS und Smarte Entwertung wenn der Anbieter die Server abschaltet und man nach 2-3 Jahren alles ersetzen muss nicht vergessen.




Slezer schrieb:


> Wieso wird hier so oft davon gesprochen ein E-Auto daheim mit einer PV Anlage zu laden? Habt ihr im Lotto gewonnen? Ich fahre einen 15jahre alten Ford und hoffe täglich das der mir nicht verreckt. Kosten für ein e-Auto + PV Anlage übersteigt an einem Tag mein 2Jahres Netto. Das müsste ich auf 10jahre finanzieren. Quasi unbezahlbar für mich



Nur einer redet davon und der beweist seit ein Tagen auch mal wieder mit jedem anderen Satz, dass er in einer alternativen Realität lebt. Ich hab zwar keinen 15 Jahre alten Ford und keine Sorgen ums Verrecken, aber um mehr als 50% meiner jährlichen Fahrtstrecke durch ein Batterieauto zu ersetzen, müsste ich über 90000 allein für das Fahrzeug auf den Tisch packen. Die zugehörige Immobilie um das Ding zu parken und eine PV-Anlage zu installieren etwas mehr als 700000, wenn ich nicht täglich mit dem Auto pendeln will, und um die 500000 + Batteriespeicher für die PV, wenn ich das Fahrrad künftig stehen lasse und ähnlich lang unterwegs sein will. Zugegeben: Daraus würden auch angenehmere Wohnverhältnisse und vielleicht nach Abzug der Grundsteuer 1000-4000 Euro weniger Wohnausgaben/Jahr resultieren, aber igendwie refinanziert sich das nicht innerhalb der Lebensspanne des Batterieautos. Oder auch nur innerhalb meiner Lebensspanne...


----------



## Sparanus (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Also nicht einen Euro mehr ausgeben um nachhaltiger zu leben. Okay...


----------



## Poulton (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die deutliche Mehrheit der US-Amerikaner wohnt tatsächlich nicht zur Miete (nur wenig mehr als 1/3 der Haushalte) und auch wenn man die Eigentumswohnungen abzieht, dürften durchaus mehr als 50% mit eigenem Dach bei rauskommen, auf das man Solarzellen bauen könnte.


Habe ich auch nicht bezweifelt das es in den USA bedeutend mehr Wohneigentum gibt. Die Frage ist aber: Welcher Art bzw. Größe ist es? Denn auch ein Shotgun Shack oder ein eigener Wohnwagen im Trailer Park gilt als Wohneigentum.


----------



## cryon1c (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wir haben hier mit den teuersten Strom in Europa, klar lohnen sich hier PV-Anlagen. Aber zu viele Vorschriften und kaum Interesse seitens der Bevölkerung UND Hausbesitzer zeigt das dies allen am Sack vorbeigeht, selbst wenn der besagte Sack nicht existiert...
Vor kurzem auf Madeira gewesen (ja, ich schlimmer Finger bin geflogen - weil die einzige andere Alternative Schweröl ist!). Sehr viele Dächer sind mit PV-Anlagen oder Kombi-Anlagen ausgestattet (Wärme+PV usw.).  Windkraft ist bei denen schwierig weil die offshore nix bauen und auf der Insel selbst nur in den Bergen ein kleines Gebiet dafür vorhanden ist. 
Auf ner verdammten Insel, 600km vom Festland entfernt, wo jedes Teil was nicht vor Ort wächst recht teuer wird wegen Transportkosten und wo die Löhne gut 3-4x geringer sind als hier, haben die Leute die Dinger aufm Dach. Dabei ist der Strom dort auch billiger, die Anlagen aber nicht, dafür haben sie bissl mehr Sonne. So viel dazu. Die Bevölkerung dort ist alles andere als wohlhabend (verglichen mit uns oder den USA), aber sie investieren so langsam. 
Da fahren auch sehr viele alte Stinker, allein die Taxis sind 20 Jahre alt und haben oft bis zu 1 Million km aufm Tacho. Deswegen viele neue Fahrzeuge, auch E-Autos sind auf der Insel vorhanden. 

Die 60% der Leute "die selbst nix machen können" - die können ihren Vermieter mal besuchen und fragen ob der statt sinnloser Modernisierung aka 15cm Dämmung statt 7cm nicht irgendwas installieren will was sich WIRKLICH lohnt, finanziell auch. Ohne Subventionen, allein durch die Einspeisung... Vermieter sind keine Terroristen, aber irgendwie haben viele hier Angst vor denen. 

Und die Stromkosten sind an sich relativ, man kann nicht auf Strom verzichten und ein wenig Luxus gönnt man sich sowieso - gerade hier im PCGH Extreme Forum weiß man wie hungrig die Hardware wird wenn man etwas mehr Saft gibt und die außerhalb der Spezifikationen betreibt. Juckt es wen? Nö. 
Uns geht es nur darum das sich der Stromverbrauch locker verdoppeln wird und mit genug E-Autos auch verdreifachen. Deswegen ist hier jeder gefragt. Anstatt alles auf die Politik schieben, selbst ran. 

Und ich sage es noch mal - die Leute die wirklich ein Auto gebrauchen könnten, leben in Gegenden wo Eigentumshäuser üblich sind, die haben sowohl die Möglichkeit alles zu installieren als auch oft die Finanzen um das ohne Kredite zu finanzieren. Die Deutschen haben irre viel Kapital. Statista spuckt aus: 6,237 Milliarden Euro Geldvermögen in privaten Haushalten. Nicht bei Papa Staat, nicht bei Firmen, sondern bei uns alles - der eine mehr, der andere weniger, generell aber ein dicker Batzen Geld. Wovon mal ein wenig in neue Technologien gesteckt werden kann um diese bei der Weiterentwicklung zu finanzieren und in die Massen zu bringen. 

Deswegen verstehe ich diese Geizkragen-Mentalität hier nicht wirklich. Neuen BMW kaufen? Ja klar! SUV-Verkaufszahlen steigen weiter! Reines E-Auto holen das auch Sinn macht und nicht nach Wandschrank aussieht? Nö, zu teuer, zu mimimi und blahblah.  Ich bin nicht hier aufgewachsen, dachte nicht das dieses Land so stur sein kann wenn es um Technologien geht, wenn man gleichzeitig eines der führenden Industrieländer bleiben will. Wir sind nicht Russland, wir können nicht Öl, Gas, Metalle und sonstige Rohstoffe verscherbeln da sie hier schlicht und einfach nicht vorkommen oder schon alle sind... Wie kann man sich denn da so quer stellen?
Amis sind da nicht so stur und probieren neue Technologien gerne aus. Floppt etwas, dann hat man es wenigstens versucht. Hier wollen wir nicht mal das...

IoT wird übrigens bald überall verbaut sein, ob man will oder nicht.
So wie Smartphonehersteller uns die 3,5mm Klinke abgeschafft haben (ohne uns zu fragen), wird es bei der gesamten anderen Elektronik auch geschehen. Friss oder stirb. 
Klar, man wird es irgendwie ausschalten können oder zumindest nicht ins Netzwerk lassen, aber das werden am Ende auch nur absolute Nerds und Aluhut-träger machen. Ich hab da auch nix dagegen wenn mir mein Kühlschrank meinen Einkaufszettel schreibt, weil mein Hirn eh zu dumm ist sich die Sachen zu merken ODER aufzuschreiben vorm losgehen. Da freue ich mich schon drauf. Und sollte jemand meinen Kühlschrank hacken, weiß der dann welches Bier drin ist, woohoo, da hätte der mich auch fragen können.


----------



## Poulton (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir haben hier mit den teuersten Strom in Europa,


Der Strom hierzulande ist für den Endverbraucher so teuer, weil er den für Großverbraucher subventioniert.



> Und ich sage es noch mal - die Leute die wirklich ein Auto gebrauchen könnten, leben in Gegenden wo Eigentumshäuser üblich sind,


Viel Spaß als Mindestlöhner (oder knapp darüber) ohne Auto an den Arbeitsplatz in irgendwelchen Gewerbegebieten zu kommen. Mal wieder völlig fernab jedweder Realität.



> 6,237 Milliarden Euro Geldvermögen in privaten Haushalten.


Dann sollte man sich die genaue Verteilung anschauen. Das ist nicht nur ein bisschen Pillepalle ala die einen haben etwas mehr, die anderen etwas weniger.
Vermoegensverteilung: Viel Geld auf wenigen Konten | tagesschau.de




> Amis sind da nicht so stur und probieren neue Technologien gerne aus.


Noch eine Verallgemeinerung. Bitte den Jahresumsatz deiner meddler Streamertätigkeit ins Phrasenschwein.



> IoT wird übrigens bald überall verbaut sein, ob man will oder nicht.
> So wie Smartphonehersteller uns die 3,5mm Klinke abgeschafft haben (ohne uns zu fragen), wird es bei der gesamten anderen Elektronik auch geschehen. Friss oder stirb.


Ein Smartphone muss man nicht haben, sondern kann es haben. Um eine Wohnung wird man nicht drumherum kommen, wenn man nicht auf der Straße leben will oder Wohneigentum hat.



> Klar, man wird es irgendwie ausschalten können oder zumindest nicht ins  Netzwerk lassen, aber das werden am Ende auch nur absolute Nerds und  Aluhut-träger machen.


Oder Leute die einfach keine mit Alexa und Co komplett verwanzten Wohnungen haben wollen. 
Alexa betreiben und Besuch empfangen: Rechtlich drohen Probleme - WinFuture.de



> weil mein Hirn eh zu dumm ist


Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung...


----------



## cryon1c (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja und? Subventionen sind nichts schlimmes, aus denen resultiert hier auch unser Wohlstand zum Teil.
Einige Sachen wären ohne Subventionen hier nicht konkurrenzfähig, wir schützen damit unseren Wohlstand und diverse Betriebe.

Und noch mal, der Mindestlöhner pendelt doch nicht, der arbeitet um die Ecke. Niemand mit etwas Hirn im Kopf wird bei vll. 1000€ Lohn die einem übrig bleiben noch 100-200€ fürs pendeln verfeuern - auch wenn man diese wiederbekommt, die muss man erstmal tanken. Und das Auto samt Ersatzteilen, TÜV und Versicherung fällt auch nicht vom Himmel.
Pendler die wirklich ein Auto brauchen sind alles, aber keine Geringverdiener. Sonst würden die das niemals freiwillig tun.  Die pendeln ja deswegen weil sie deutlich mehr Geld bekommen wollen ohne in der Gegend zu wohnen wo eben deutlich mehr bezahlt wird. Brauchste mir nicht erzählen, in Leipzig wo ich wohne ist pendeln praktisch Volkssport geworden und ich kann den besagten Pendlern vom Balkon aus winken. Rostlauben fahren nur die wenigsten, dafür sehr viele Autos zwischen 25.000 und 75,000€ (Basis, kann die Ausstattung ja nicht sehen von hier aus). Und die sind nicht alt. 

Wo steht denn in der Vermögensverteilung wer in welchem Haus genau wie viel Geld hat? Steht es nicht. Auf dem Land wohnen meist gut betuchte Leute die sich eben die Häuser leisten können und sonstwas noch oben drauf. Zeig mir lieber eine Verteilung wie die Geldmassen sich auf bestimmte Gebiete verteilen die jetzt nicht gerade als Villenviertel bekannt sind, aber doch wohlhabend. Die ganzen armen Schlucker sitzen in den Plattenbauten der Metropolen, NICHT in den Eigentumshäusern.  

Verallgemeinerung ist es nicht, die Amis sind wirklich schneller wenn es darum geht neue Spielzeuge auf den Markt zu bringen und sie zu testen. 
Hier warten wir auf irgendwelche Tests, Zulassungen und sonstigen Unfug, da haben die Amis die Dinger schon durchgekaut, gehackt, modifiziert und übersprungen wenn sie nicht interessant genug sind.

Wir sollten hier wesentlich flotter werden was neue Technologien angeht, sonst hängen wir bald nicht mehr in den Top10 der Industrieländer rum...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Habe ich auch nicht bezweifelt das es in den USA bedeutend mehr Wohneigentum gibt. Die Frage ist aber: Welcher Art bzw. Größe ist es? Denn auch ein Shotgun Shack oder ein eigener Wohnwagen im Trailer Park gilt als Wohneigentum.



Auch auf die beiden könnte man Solarzellen pflanzen – wenn man sich denn allgemein welche leisten könnte. Aber wahrscheinlich kann cryon1c's Durchschnitts-Ami das genauso, wie sich sein Durchschnitts-Deutscher mit 26000 € Gesamtvermögen einen Tesla kauft.


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Statista spuckt aus: 6,237 Milliarden Euro Geldvermögen in privaten Haushalten.



Ich hab bei mir auch schon unterm Sofa geguckt, aber ich finde einfach nichts.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch auf die beiden könnte man Solarzellen pflanzen – wenn man sich denn allgemein welche leisten könnte. Aber wahrscheinlich kann cryon1c's Durchschnitts-Ami das genauso, wie sich sein Durchschnitts-Deutscher mit 26000 € Gesamtvermögen einen Tesla kauft.


Nein aber einen eGo zum Beispiel...


----------



## Poulton (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Isch abbe gar kein Führerschein...


----------



## cryon1c (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein aber einen eGo zum Beispiel...



Mit dem Auto wird man nicht glücklich.
Es gibt nur wenige wirklich brauchbare Modelle. Abgesehen vom Tesla wäre das kleinste was man sich kaufen kann eher der Chevy Bolt aka Opel Ampera-e wie der sich hier schimpft (die Deppen haben für die Autos in jeder Region nen eigenen Namen UND andere Hersteller, genial...). Damit kommt man im Winter wenigstens 300km weit oder kann im Stau gut heizen, Musik hören und auf die Batterieladung pfeifen weils in 99% der Fälle reicht.


----------



## Poulton (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Einige Sachen wären ohne Subventionen hier nicht konkurrenzfähig, wir schützen damit unseren Wohlstand und diverse Betriebe.


Subventionierung von Mindestlöhnern über die Pendlerpauschale, Aufstocken und "sanften" Druck durchs Amt, jede zumutbare Beschäftigung anzunehmen. Selbst wenn man dafür pro Monat erstmal 100 bis 200€ für Sprit ausgibt. Damit schützt man den - O-Ton Schröder - größten und besten Niedriglohnsektor Europas, Deutschlands Wirtschaft, Betriebe und _Wohlstand_ sowie die Zementierung der Ungleichheit bei Einkommen und Vermögen. 



> Und noch mal, der Mindestlöhner pendelt doch nicht, der arbeitet um die Ecke.


Du hast wiedereinmal keine Ahnung von den Dingen von denen du redest, davon aber viel.


----------



## BojackHorseman (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Isch abbe gar kein Führerschein...



Ironisarkastizynischer Kommentar, aber witzigerweise völlig korrekt.

Ohne Führerschein oder besser Fahrerlaubnis braucht man kein Auto. Und kein Auto zu haben, wäre für viele Menschen die beste Wahl. Sie sind in Städten oftmals totes Kapital oder Kostenfalle. Auf dem Land leider noch unersetzlich.

Durch solche Dinge wie Pendlerpauschale und Subventionierung von Fahrten entlastet man nur die Arbeitgeber, die Arbeitnehmern mehr Wege aufbürden können und die Allgemeinheit zahlen lassen.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Subventionierung von Mindestlöhnern über die Pendlerpauschale, Aufstocken und "sanften" Druck durchs Amt, jede zumutbare Beschäftigung anzunehmen. Selbst wenn man dafür pro Monat erstmal 100 bis 200€ für Sprit ausgibt. Damit schützt man den - O-Ton Schröder - größten und besten Niedriglohnsektor Europas, Deutschlands Wirtschaft, Betriebe und _Wohlstand_ sowie die Zementierung der Ungleichheit bei Einkommen und Vermögen.



Deswegen bin ich für das abschaffen der Pendlerpauschale, es macht keinen Sinn unterbezahlte Arbeiter mit einfachen Jobs durch die Botanik zu karren, das soll Spezialisten vorbehalten bleiben die selten sind weil man davon keine 500 pro Ortschaft braucht. Verkäufer oder Putzkräfte durch die Gegend fahren ist Quatsch.
Aufstocken - wenn die Leute sich weiterhin so ausbeuten lassen das denen die Arbeit nicht mal genug Geld bietet zum überleben und Papa Staat einspringen muss, machen sie was falsch. 
Druck durch Ämter - der ist an sich nicht schlecht, die Leute sollen arbeiten und wir haben Arbeitsplätze. Das soziale System ist dafür gedacht, den Leuten zu helfen wenn sie ihre Arbeit verlieren - damit sie genug Mittel haben eine neue zu suchen. Oder was neues lernen. Aber nicht damit die ewig Hilfeleistungen beziehen, egal ob vollständig oder nur beim aufstocken. 

Und pass mal auf was du "Niedriglohnsektor" nennst. So eine 2-Wochen Tour durch Rumänien, Bulgarien und angrenzende Städte sollte da schnell für Klarheit sorgen.
P.S. hab einen Kollegen in Sofia. Mit dem Techsupport-Job hier wäre der unterbezahlt, da drüben ist er ein Gutverdiener.  DAS ist der Niedriglohnsektor in Europa, hier sind die Löhne recht gut. Hoch sind die nicht, da sind unsere Nachbarn weiter, aber als Billiglohn-Land kann man uns hier nicht mal dann bezeichnen wenn man falsche Pilze gefressen hat...


----------



## MisterMarble (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das Einkommen sollte schon in Relation zu den Lebenshaltungskosten betrachtet werden.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



MisterMarble schrieb:


> Das Einkommen sollte schon in Relation zu den Lebenshaltungskosten betrachtet werden.



Und die sind hier sehr niedrig. 
Günstige Wohnungen (deswegen rammeln Investoren aus allen Ecken und Enden zu uns). Günstiges Essen, teilweise das billigste in ganz Europa. Sprit ist nicht teuer. Dazu recht gutes Einkommen womit man sehr gut aufgestellt ist gegenüber dem ehemaligen Ostblock, der sich gerade in der EU befindet. 

Die haben ganz andere Probleme als sich um das Klima zu sorgen, wir aber nicht, wir können uns es hier leisten richtig viel Geld auszugeben und das werden wir auch.


----------



## Poulton (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Leisure Suit cryon1c Wunderwelt, in der es nur reiche Menschen gibt, die Drölftausendste...


----------



## cryon1c (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Leisure Suit cryon1c Wunderwelt, in der es nur reiche Menschen gibt, die Drölftausendste...



Im Gegensatz zu den Leuten im Osten von Europa leben wir hier wie Könige. 
Und genau deswegen sehe ich es auch ein das wir hier die Vorreiter sein sollten bei Klimaschutz, Umweltschutz und neuen Technologien, genau deswegen weil wir uns das leisten können und viele andere nicht.

Hier hat doch kaum jemand eine Vorstellung darüber wie es ist wirklich arm zu sein. Wer war schon in der 3en Welt außerhalb der Städte unterwegs? Kaum jemand. Wer war hier im richtigen Ostblock außerhalb der Städte? Auch nicht viele. 
Wir können hier wirklich davon sprechen, richtig reich zu sein. Gutes Sozialsystem, richtig viel Vermögen bei den Leuten, überall Wohlstand und Frieden und da wird gemeckert. Ich empfehle da einfach mal etwas rumzureisen und solche Ziele wie Malta oder Hawaii mal auszulassen, dann sieht man auch was in der Welt so los ist und wie geil wir hier leben.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den Leuten im Osten von Europa leben wir hier wie Könige.
> Und genau deswegen sehe ich es auch ein das wir hier die Vorreiter sein sollten bei Klimaschutz, Umweltschutz und neuen Technologien, genau deswegen weil wir uns das leisten können und viele andere nicht.



Wir leben deswegen wie die Könige, weil wir die anderen ausgenutzt haben.
Und genau deswegen müssen wir jetzt Vorreiter sein in Sachen Umweltschutz, Artenschutz und Klimaschutz.


----------



## Poulton (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den Leuten im Osten von Europa leben wir hier wie Könige.


Die Armen eines Landes gegen die Armen eines anderen Landes ausspielen.  Wow, just wow. Man kann nur hoffen, dass du nie in die Situation  kommst, ein Obdachlosenasyl in Anspruch nehmen zu müssen.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Die Armen eines Landes gegen die Armen eines anderen Landes ausspielen.  Wow, just wow. Man kann nur hoffen, dass du nie in die Situation  kommst, ein Obdachlosenasyl in Anspruch nehmen zu müssen.


Es reicht schon ihn in eine von Tönnies' Fleischfabriken zu schicken, wo vornehmlich Osteuropäer unterbezahlter Fließbandarbeit nachgehen.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Oder wir könnten aufhören so zu tun als ob wir hier arme Schweine wären. In einem der reichsten Industrieländer der Welt mit einem guten Sozialsystem (perfekt ists nicht, aber schlecht kann man es nicht nennen). 
Andere lachen uns schon dafür aus, wenn sie sehen welche Geldsummen hier bewegt werden und wir hier trotzdem rummosern. 

Vorreiter sein in Sachen Klimaschutz und Umweltschutz wird viel Geld kosten, das ist hier jedem klar und da gibt es nix zu meckern. Wir wären dann mit die ersten die davon auch profitieren, nicht nur die Industrie die sich damit neue Märkte erschließt sondern auch alle Leute hier die bessere Luftqualität, schöne Umwelt und viele andere Vorteile bekommen werden. Aber das kapieren hier wohl einige Egomanen nicht, die nur an den eigenen Hintern denken und wie sie diesen via Auto bewegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> blabla ... Gutes Sozialsystem ... bla bla



Unser Sozialsystem ist so "gut", dass Leute, die wie von dir vorgeschlagen eine "zumutbare Arbeit" in 1 h Pendelentfernung ablehnen, auf der Straße landen. Und auch wenn ich dir recht geben muss, dass es Niedriglöhner in Deutschland immer noch einen deutlich besseren Lebensstandard als die ärmeren 10% Rumäniens haben: Für deutsche Obdachlose gilt das nicht mehr.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das Sozialsystem ist ja nicht dafür da, umzugsunwilligen Leuten alles zu bezahlen. 
Die Arbeitsstellen werden vermittelt (oft mehr schlecht als recht, aber es ist Arbeit) und die Leute können und sollen sich bewegen, niemand ist festgekettet. Stattdessen wählen die das pendeln. Umzug kostet oft weniger als paar Jahre pendeln, die machen das trotzdem nicht. 
Zumal sich aktuell möbelierte Wohnungen durchsetzen und die Umzüge immer einfacher und schneller gehen.

Hier muss auch niemand Obdachlos sein, die Leute wählen diesen Lebensstil freiwillig und verzichten auf Leistungen vom Staat und medizinische Hilfe wenn sie diese brauchen. Man kann aber auch keinen zu etwas zwingen, die sind da und wollen auch so leben. 

Und wir haben hier einen deutlich höheren Lebensstandard durch alle Schichten als viele andere Länder und ich hab in einigen davon gelebt - wir leben hier wirklich wie Könige.
Daher verstehe ich nicht warum wir uns hier wie Höhlenmenschen aufführen sobald es an den irren, unermesslichen Wohlstand geht um etwas für das Klima und die Umwelt zu tun...


----------



## Sparanus (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo in der Mitte...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Oder wir könnten aufhören so zu tun als ob wir hier arme Schweine wären. In einem der reichsten Industrieländer der Welt mit einem guten Sozialsystem (perfekt ists nicht, aber schlecht kann man es nicht nennen).


Rede darüber mit alleinerziehenden Müttern, die mit dem üblichen nicht zahlenden Kindsvater leben muss. Rede mit ihnen. Ja, Reich ist das obere drittel, wohl wahr


----------



## cryon1c (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Rede darüber mit alleinerziehenden Müttern, die mit dem üblichen nicht zahlenden Kindsvater leben muss. Rede mit ihnen. Ja, Reich ist das obere drittel, wohl wahr



Soll ich eventuell noch ungelernte Arbeiter fragen die sich bei GLS, DPD & co. krumm buckeln für unter den Mindestlohn usw.?
Die Welt besteht nicht nur aus Geringverdienern und Leuten die anderweitig finanzielle Probleme haben (weil denen jemand nicht zahlt obwohl er müsste etc.). Um die geht es hier auch gar nicht. 
Du wirst überall, in jedem Land, immer jemanden haben der finanziell nicht mithalten kann aus diversen Gründen. Und gerade diese Leute sollten nicht einen dicken Teil von ihrem Gehalt fürs pendeln verfeuern und für ihren oft schlecht bezahlten Job quer durchs Land rammeln, das lohnt sich nicht. Gerade diese Leute entlastet der ÖPNV extrem, weil dieser sehr günstig ist, aber sie nutzen den oft nicht...


----------



## Poulton (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Der Armutsbericht 2019, eine grobschlaechtige Vierteilung des Landes und eine klaffende offene Wunde, die groesser wird: Altersarmut – Aktuelle Sozialpolitik
Ein Deutschland in dem wir gut und gerne leben... 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Sozialsystem ist ja nicht dafür da, umzugsunwilligen Leuten alles zu bezahlen.


Als  es ob es auch immer adequaten und vorallem bezahlbaren Wohnraum in der  Nähe vom Arbeitsort gibt. Das man mit dem Umzug im Zweifel auch sein  gesamtes soziales Umfeld aufgeben muss oder es auch nicht so einfach  kann, weil man eben der "Oma ihr klein Siedlungshäuschen" geerbt hat und  darin wohnt, scheint für dich auch weiterhin nicht verständlich. Aber  gut: Es ist ja mittlerweile allgemein bekannt, dass du im 5-Sterne  Luxushotel Wolkenkuckucksheim lebst, von dessen  Dachterrasse aus du mit einem Aperitif genüsslich auf  die Armut und das  Elend anstößt und was du doch selber für ein toller Hecht  bist.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

*@ cryon1c*
Das soll jetzt kein Vorwurf sein, aber ich denke, dein Problem ist, dass du alles aus der Perspektive eines alleinstehenden, kinderlosen Gutverdieners ohne Grundbesitz, zu pflegende Angehörige oder andere lokale Verbindlichkeiten siehst. Für dich ist es kein Problem, der Arbeit hinterher zu ziehen oder deinen Lebensmittelpunkt für eine besser bezahlte Tätigkeit zu verlagern. Dagegen ist, was deine individuelle Befindlichkeit angeht, auch absolut nichts zu sagen,

Es wäre allerdings zu begrüßen, wenn du einsehen könntest, dass deine Lebenssituation 1.) auf die Wenigsten zutrifft und 2.) die Frage im Raum steht, ob es sinnvoll ist, berufliche Flexibilität gegen das Aufbrechen sozialer Strukturen zu tauschen, um die es in Deutschland ohnehin schon nicht mehr sonderlich gut bestellt ist.

Arbeitsnomaden sind nichts anderes als die moderne Variante von Tagelöhnern, also jenen bedauernswerten Gestalten, die damals durch das ganze Land zogen, um sich für kargen Lohn (oder oft nur Kost und Unterkunft) von einem unsicheren Beschäftigungsverhältnis ins nächste zu stürzen. So kann man eine Volkswirtschaft am Laufen halten, aber so kann man nicht sesshaft werden, eine Familie gründen und neue Einzahler in die Sozialkassen produzieren, die dann vorzugsweise auch noch so gescheit erzogen sind, dass sie später überhaupt ordentlich einzahlen können, statt einfach nur die nächste Generation von Niedriglöhnern oder gar reinen Leistungsempfängern zu werden.

Das alles spricht nicht dagegen, dass es "Glücksritter" gibt. Damals wie heute ist es für Manche möglich, eine Weile beruflich flexibel zu sein und dann genug angespart zu haben, um sich irgendwo sesshaft zu machen und mit der eigenen Profession an einem Ort seinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten. Damals konnte man das als Knecht und als Magd schaffen, heute braucht man dafür eine überdurchschittlich gute und/oder gefragte Ausbildung - aber selbst die schützt nicht davor, von einem Praktikum ins nächste und anschließend von einem befristeten Arbeitsverhältnis ins nächste zu rutschen. Von dem Geld, dass man dabei zu wenig verdient, soll man dann leben, weitere Steuerzahler produzieren --- und eine kapitalgedeckte Altersvorsorge aufbauen, weil das mit der staatlichen Rente wohl bald nicht mehr funktioniert.

Natürlich kann man zum Vergleich dahin schauen, wo es beschissener aussieht. Das hilf zwar wunderbar, den hiesigen Zustand schön zu reden, es bringt das Land aber nicht weiter. Dafür muss man schon dahin schauen, wo es *besser* funktioniert.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@Mahoy

Nun überleg mal, die Welt ändert sich. Digitale Nomaden sind ein Ding. Ich bin keiner, da ich anders arbeite, könnte aber so einen Lifestyle führen.  Es geht auch nicht um berufliche Flexibilität oder soziale Strukturen (die sind hier sowieso schon hinüber was ja auch nicht so schlimm ist - die Welt entwickelt sich halt weiter und mit offenen Grenzen und einfachsten Möglichkeiten sind die Leute überall verstreut - ich hab Verwandte in Deutschland, Griechenland, Kasachstan usw. - da ist es doch normal das die sozialen Strukturen anders sind weil die Leute halt drölftausend Kilometer von einander getrennt leben). Vor 30 Jahren wäre ich damit noch eine Rarität, mittlerweile sind aber sehr viele so drauf und suchen sich die Arbeit und ein gutes Umfeld da wo es denen gefällt und nicht da wo die Familie feststeckte. Was bringt einem ein hübsches Häuschen hier aufm Dorf wenn man z.B. Flugzeugmechaniker ist und da weit und breit keine Flugzeuge sind? Häuschen uff Immobilienscout und abfahrt. 

Arbeitsnomaden sind übrigens NICHT mit den alten Glücksrittern, Goldgräbern, Bounty Hunter usw. zu vergleichen. Die modernen digitalen Nomaden haben meist ein recht stabiles Einkommen, mehrere Standbeine und in vielen Fällen noch einen Rückzugsort wie eine Immobilie etc. Das sind keine armen Schweine die sich für den Hungerlohn durchschlagen, es sind Leute die das Risiko auf sich nehmen um mehr Geld zu verdienen und gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit zu haben sich in kurzen Hosen von knapp bekleideten Mädchen die Drinks bringen zu lassen, während wir hier durch Dreck und Schlamm stiefeln weil der Winter wieder mal ein verlängerter Herbst ist. Ich frag mich warum das Jahr zu Ende ist und ich den Schnee nur aufm Bildschirm gesehen habe  
Was du meinst sind immer noch ungelernte Tagelöhner oder eben Hilfskräfte, die sind teils arm dran, kämpfen aber auch für nichts, sagen Ja und Amen zum Chef und bücken sich bei jeder Gelegenheit und bringen noch die Vaseline mit wenn der Chef sie mal wieder rannehmen will. Wer sich unterwirft, wird halt auch wie ein Sklave behandelt über kurz oder lang. Menschen können grausam sein, in der Welt aktuell muss man auch Zähne zeigen können und ein Rückgrat haben. So traurig wie das klingt. 

Ich mach mir gar keine Sorgen um das Land, die Leute hier sind immer noch sehr gut gebildet, Deutschland hat immer noch ein sehr hohes Ansehen und den Status der Götter der Ingenieurskunst, sehr viele wollen hier arbeiten und kommen auch her zum arbeiten und verdienen gutes Geld dabei. Klar, wir hinken hier und da hinterher und Projekte wie BER die zur internationalen Lachnummer werden sind nicht hilfreich, aber angesichts dessen was sonst so in der Welt ist (was z.B. Trump so loslässt) leben wir hier immer noch königlich. 

Aber zum Thema "weitere Steuerzahler produzieren" - ohne mich. Der Planet hat schon 7 Milliarden von haarlosen, gerade laufenden Monstern die alles plattwalzen, anzünden oder abschießen, da brauchen wir nicht noch mehr. Ich würde es begrüßen wenn hier Wildschweine und Wölfe auch noch etwas Platz hätten und nicht nur Menschen.  Zum Klimaschutz gehört auch das bewusst werden über die endlichen Ressourcen und das der Planet nicht aus Gummi ist. Deswegen lieber Gummi aufs Gerät ziehen.
Für manch einen ist es eventuell zu radikal, aber wenn man ernsthaft nachdenkt was hier so los ist - will man Nachwuchs produzieren? Ich nicht. 

Übrigens weiß ich das meine Situation auf nur ganz ganz wenige Menschen auf der Welt zutrifft. Nur die wenigsten haben ein sicheres Einkommen während sie komplett remote arbeiten und vom Standort unabhängig sind, nur die wenigsten sprechen 3 Sprachen die in der Welt recht beliebt sind und oben drauf noch ungebunden sind. 
Sollte ich mir eine Frau zulegen, dann wird sie auch komplett remote arbeiten oder als Hausfrau unterwegs sein die ihren Hobbys nachgeht - weil ich sie sonst nirgendwohin mitnehmen könnte.
Die Welt ändert sich. Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, der geht mit der Zeit. Das betrifft auch altmodische Strukturen die nicht mehr relevant sind. Ein Land kann auf mehrere Arten erfolgreich werden, man muss nicht an allem festhalten was vor 40 Jahren hier funktioniert hat. Mir sind die Länder sowieso egal. Es sind nur Hürden weil man oft ein Visum braucht um irgendwo zu leben, nichts anderes. Als jemand der in vielen Ländern gelebt hat und leben wird und auch jemand der Verwandte in vielen Ländern hat - ich sehe das ganz anders. 
Wir sind alle Menschen, wir haben nur einen Planeten. Nur sind wir hier durch glückliche Umstände dazu in der Lage viel mehr zu tun als z.B. Bulgarien - die haben nicht die Ressourcen dafür, wir schon, wir alle.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Pflegekräfte sind rare und in Orten mit hohe Mieten sind die noch mehr rare  

Und jetzt sind noch andere berufe mit dabei die rare sind und Gebraucht werden , aber die Mieten sich nicht leisten können. 

Jetzt denken wir noch an die Hilfskräfte die pflegekräfte/fachkräfte entlasten  und viel weniger verdienen. Und und


----------



## Mahoy (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nun überleg mal, die Welt ändert sich.



Die Welt ändert sich auch, wenn wir Treibhausgase in die Atmosphäre und Schwermetalle in die Gewässer schütten. Man darf zwischendurch auch ruhig einmal überlegen, ob Veränderung auch gleich Verbesserung ist.

Noch einmal, es geht nicht darum, ob du, ich oder Manfred Mustermann ein Leben als (meinetwegen auch digitaler) Arbeitsnomade für machbar oder sogar erstrebenswert halten, sondern um die Anerkennung des Umstandes, dass das nicht für jeden erstrebenswert oder auch nur machbar ist.

Viele Jobs sind notwendig, obwohl sie miserabel bezahlt sind und sie sind auch dort notwendig, wo sie besonders miserabel bezahlt werden. Es kann für Einige eine Lösung sein, dem Job und/oder der Region den Rücken zu kehren, jedoch ist zum einen ist dieser Weg nicht für alle beschreitbar und führt zum zweiten zu zerstörten Umfeldern.
Sinnvoller wäre es also dafür zu sorgen, dass es in ganz Deutschland lebenswert ist und überall ordentliche Arbeit auch ordentlich bezahlt wird.



> Arbeitsnomaden sind übrigens NICHT mit den alten Glücksrittern, Goldgräbern, Bounty Hunter usw. zu vergleichen. Die modernen digitalen Nomaden haben meist ein recht stabiles Einkommen, mehrere Standbeine und in vielen Fällen noch einen Rückzugsort wie eine Immobilie etc.



Digitale Nomaden sind eine vergleichsweise kleine Gruppe der Arbeitsnomaden, deren Profession zufällig gerade sehr gebraucht wird. Aber auch diese haben zwar im Idealfall wirtschaftliche Sicherheit, aber eine funktionale Familie zu gründen und zu führen ist praktisch unmöglich, wenn man ständig um den Globus jettet.

Und wieder: Nur weil für dich eine Familie nicht in Frage kommt, bedeutet das nicht, dass das für alle erstrebenswert ist. Und auf Dauer kann keine Gesellschaft ohne Nachwuchs bestehen. Manchmal ist es ganz hilfreich, etwas weiter zu denken, als der eigene Arm lang ist.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Man muss sich aber auch anpassen an die aktuelle Lage. Oder was ändern.

Da jeder Job hier (abgesehen von Beamten-Jobs mit festem Gehalt was von vorne rein bekannt ist etc.) immer eine Sache zwischen Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer ist und praktisch vom freien Markt bestimmt wird (Angebot und Nachfrage), sind die Leute selbst verantwortlich für die Verträge die sie aushandeln. Und es gibt Gewerkschaften und Arbeitsrecht um dies zu unterstützen, man muss die Möglichkeiten aber auch nutzen. 
Da funke ich keinem dazwischen, nehme es aber auch niemandem übel wenn er streiken geht (Germanwings gerade und n paar andere sind betroffen z.B.) - wer aktuell etwas erreichen will muss Rückgrat haben und Zähne zeigen wie ich bereits geschrieben habe. Den eigenen Wert kennen und sich nicht unter Wert verkaufen gehört dazu. 

Und von wegen eine Familie gründen geht nicht - doch, viele digitale Nomaden haben auch einen Lebenspartner und sogar Haustiere usw. Die sind auch nicht dauerhaft unterwegs, sie lassen sich nur dort nieder wo sie vernünftig arbeiten können etc. Ich sehe die Grenzen als überflüssig an, die Wirtschaft ist eh global, die Grenzen verhindern nur das gute Mitarbeiter dorthin kommen können wo sie gebraucht werden - zu viele Hürden, gibt auch mehr als genug Fälle wo z.B. Chinesen die in Japan leben keine Einreise in die USA bekommen etc. - hatte ich alles schon bei meiner Arbeit erlebt. Selbst Esports-Profis kommen manchmal nicht durch.  Es ist ein komplexes Thema wo ich eine ganz andere Ansicht habe und tut hier nicht viel zur Sache. Es ist aber Fakt das man mit der Zeit gehen sollte.
Ich würde mir auch gerne eine Frau suchen die unterwegs arbeiten kann, egal ob Design, IT oder wasauchimmer. Berufswahl bedingt oft den Lebensstil, aber sich an einen Wohnort binden ist in der aktuellen Zeit oft mit dicken Nachteilen verbunden. 
Soldaten, Fernfahrer und Astronauten schaffen es auch eine Familie zu haben, nur sehen die sich halt nicht jeden Tag. Wirtschaftliche Sicherheit in der aktuellen Welt ist auch so ein Thema - viele tauschen diese ein gegen die Freiheit die einem mehr wert ist als sich 20-30 Jahre bei einem Betrieb anketten zu lassen. 
Gutes Beispiel: Karstadt in Leipzig, da waren sehr viele Mitarbeiter über Jahrzehnte beschäftigt. Laden zu, alle draußen, haben Angebote erhalten nach München zu wechseln - wahrgenommen wurde dies kaum. Die Welt ist halt nicht fair und man kann sich nie sicher sein was passiert. 
Deswegen sind flexible Mitarbeiter aktuell sehr beliebt. 

Und damit alle gut genug bezahlt werden um sich auch den Umzug leisten zu können und zwar dahin wo eine gute Stelle angeboten wird - da muss jeder selbst ran. Wir können sonstwas für Gesetze erlassen, es wird immer irgendeinen geben der sie verbiegt, umgeht oder schlicht ausnutzt und da ist es die Sache der Arbeitnehmer dagegen zu halten. Niemand kann das für sie erledigen. 

Deswegen sollte sich jeder selbst bewusst werden was er für sich, die Umwelt, das Klima und die Tiere tun kann. Ich werde heute nicht böllern, nur elektrische Transportmittel nutzen (Straßenbahn, S-Bahn sowie Clevershuttle bei Bedarf was auch elektrisch fährt) und gutes Bierchen trinken um bestimmte regionale Brauereien zu unterstützen. Die sind aber nicht aus Deutschland 
Und ich bin froh wenn die Politik hier mehr für das Klima tut. Dazu gehört z.B. auch das Modernisieren von Wohnungen nicht zu verhindern. Vieles was dort gemacht wird, hilft der Umwelt direkt oder indirekt (Fußbodenheizung in einem gut isolierten Haus ist wesentlich effizienter als klassische Heizkörper die Fenster und Balkontüren heizen und erst dann den Raum). Es ist nicht wirtschaftlich, aber sinnvoll an anderen Stellen auf lange Sicht. Je mehr Geld die Leute dafür bereit sind zu bezahlen, desto besser wird es uns hier gehen. 
Andere Länder folgen unserem Beispiel, wenn etwas Massentauglich wird, können andere Länder sich dies auch leisten nach kurzer Zeit. Dafür müssen wir hier aber die Hintern hochbekommen, wer sonst wenn nicht wir. Vorreiter sein ist nicht schlecht, nur halt teuer


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Man muss sich aber auch anpassen an die aktuelle Lage. Oder was ändern.
> 
> Da jeder Job hier (abgesehen von Beamten-Jobs mit festem Gehalt was von vorne rein bekannt ist etc.) immer eine Sache zwischen Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer ist und praktisch vom freien Markt bestimmt wird (Angebot und Nachfrage), sind die Leute selbst verantwortlich für die Verträge die sie aushandeln. Und es gibt Gewerkschaften und Arbeitsrecht um dies zu unterstützen, man muss die Möglichkeiten aber auch nutzen.




Angebot und Nachfrage Funktioniert in der Altenpflege nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Angebot und Nachfrage Funktioniert in der Altenpflege nicht.



Dann müssen die Arbeitnehmer halt zum Arbeitsrecht, zu Gewerkschaften und anderen Mitteln greifen um ihre Interessen durchzusetzen. Für sie wird es niemand anders tun. Und es funktioniert doch, an manchen Standorten zahlen die Kliniken z.B. für ambulante Pfleger mittlerweile Boni wenn sie an diesen Standort ziehen und den Job annehmen. Teils über 1000€. Ist natürlich nicht viel, sollte aber beim Umzug etwas helfen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Zurück zum Thema, der anthropogene Klimawandel schreitet voran, die Fixierung an CO2 finde ich mitunter geistig eingeschränkt/bedenklich. Langfristig würde man sich von Atomstromimporten abhängig machen, was viiiiiiiiiel schlimmer ist, als CO2 je sein könnte. Das Problem sind nicht die CO2-Emissionen (ohne CO2 gibt es kein Leben auf der Erde, wir atmen buchstäblich CO2 aus), sondern der Umgang mit der Natur, nachhaltige Produktion/Konsum. Es wird zu viel weggeworfen oder vernichtet, durch weniger Konsum würde man weniger Produktion in den Zielländern China, die USA etc. erreichen, was automatisch zu weniger CO2-Emissionen führen würde. Es liegt also nicht nur an der Politik, sondern auch an jedem von uns.
Mir gefallen die undifferenzierten Links-/Rechtsdiskussionen, die zu nix führen, gar nicht, auch nicht respektlose "Satire", in der man die eigene Oma als "Umwelt***" beleidigen kann. Stattdessen sollte man sich hinsetzen und ausdiskutieren/überlegen, wie man den Konsum gezielt auf Nachhaltigkeit ausrichtet. So würde man die Krankheit behandeln, nicht nur die Symptome wie von den "Umweltaktivisten" propagiert. Durch sie werden höchstens neue Verbote und CO2-Steuern geschaffen, die kein Mensch braucht.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Also ich sehe das Problem mit dem Atomstrom gar nicht.
Wir haben genug regenerative Energiequellen um den Energiebedarf des Planeten komplett ohne fossile Brennstoffe und Atomstrom zu decken.

Andere, unersetzbare Ressourcen sind viel interessanter. Für Strom gibt es Lösungen und Technologien, für seltene Erden noch nicht.  Wir müssen also an das Thema Recycling ran um auch die schwierigsten Fälle erfolgreich zu zerlegen - alle Rohstoffe aus sehr kleinen Geräten  und Bauteilen befreien ist aktuell noch nicht machbar, aber daran wird gearbeitet. 
Das muss langfristig gemacht werden. Kurzfristig müssen wir aber den CO2-Ausstoß massiv senken, weil das aktuell das größere Problem ist. Die Stärke der Naturkatastrophen ist wesentlich kritischer als ungiftiger, nicht radioaktiver Müll der aktuell noch nicht im recycling landet weil zu aufwendig wenn überhaupt machbar. 
Prioritäten setzen, man kann nicht alles gleichzeitig machen. CO2 ist aktuell das größte Problem und hat bislang die schlimmsten Auswirkungen - weil sie auch global sind und nicht regional beschränkt. Wenn ein Atomreaktor hochfliegt, betrifft das nur bestimmte Gebiete. Schön ist es nicht, aber das hat keine so massiven Auswirkungen wie Hurricans usw. die ganze Gebiete ausradieren und wesentlich mehr tote hinterlassen. 

Die Respektlose Satire fand ich übrigens geil, im Netz ist so was normal geworden, die Sprache ist etwas brutaler dort und die Umweltsau ist real. Und man sollte die Umweltsau auch so nennen dürfen, was ist so schlimm daran?
Meine eigene Mutter teilt auch nicht alle meine Einsichten, ist sich aber bewusst das sie nicht unsterblich ist und die nächsten 50 Jahre sind ihr relativ egal weil sie einen Großteil davon wohl nicht mitbekommen wird. Ich kann sie auch nicht davon überzeugen, alte "Werte" und "Gewohnheiten" sitzen tief. Bei manchen Leuten ist da Hopfen und Malz verloren.


----------



## seahawk (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Der gedankliche Fehler ist halt, dass die Batterie die Lösung ist. Power-to-Liquid macht aber viel mehr Sinn.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



seahawk schrieb:


> Der gedankliche Fehler ist halt, dass die Batterie die Lösung ist. Power-to-Liquid macht aber viel mehr Sinn.



Batterien sind aktuell schon viel effizienter und wir sind da noch nicht am Ende angelangt.
Daher sehe ich die als die beste Lösung.
Dazu kann man die Batterien austauschbar machen um die Nachteile der Ladezeiten zu überwinden. Gerade für größere Fahrzeuge macht das Sinn. 
Und Elektroautos sind recht einfach  was Antrieb angeht, einfacher geht es doch kaum. Das sollte die Kosten auf dauer auch senken und entsprechend die breite Masse damit erreichen. 

Abgesehen davon brauchen wir sowieso Energiespeicher außerhalb von E-Autos. Auch da wird die Batterie entscheidend sein. Power-to-liquid hat bislang nicht wirklich was erreicht.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



seahawk schrieb:


> Der gedankliche Fehler ist halt, dass die Batterie die Lösung ist. Power-to-Liquid macht aber viel mehr Sinn.


Hust Wirkungsgrad hust

Zusätzlich noch die Probleme mit lokalen Emissionen (ja sauberer als Treibstoff aus Erdöl etc aber trotzdem)


----------



## Mahoy (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Hust Wirkungsgrad hust
> Zusätzlich noch die Probleme mit lokalen Emissionen (ja sauberer als Treibstoff aus Erdöl etc aber trotzdem)



Wenn man 100% regenerative Energie, die zum Zeitpunkt der Erzeugung weder "verbraucht" noch gespeichert werden können, mit einem Wirkungsgrad von x Prozent zur Erzeugung von Wasserstoff mittels Elektrolyse verwenden kann, beträgt der Energiegewinn exakt besagte x Prozent*. Und zwar ohne schädliche Emissionen.

Wie groß x ist, variiert je nach Effizienz der Anlagen, in denen der Wasserstoff anschließend verfeuert wird, liegt jedoch heutzutage deutlich über 60 Prozent.

* Zzgl. des überschaubaren Energieeinsatzes zur Verflüssigung des Wasserstoffs.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

*Wenn* 
Haben wir aber nicht und wir können uns nicht auf etwas einlassen, dass uns noch länger brauchen lässt 100% EE zu haben.
Außerdem 60 Prozent? Das will ich sehen!
Wir reden hier nicht von der Stromerzeugung sondern von Bewegungsenergie. Da wir bei P2L weiterhin normale Verbrennungsmotoren verwenden würden kannst du dir 60 Prozent in die Haare schmieren.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man 100% regenerative Energie, die zum Zeitpunkt der Erzeugung weder "verbraucht" noch gespeichert werden können, mit einem Wirkungsgrad von x Prozent zur Erzeugung von Wasserstoff mittels Elektrolyse verwenden kann, beträgt der Energiegewinn exakt besagte x Prozent*. Und zwar ohne schädliche Emissionen.
> 
> Wie groß x ist, variiert je nach Effizienz der Anlagen, in denen der Wasserstoff anschließend verfeuert wird, liegt jedoch heutzutage deutlich über 60 Prozent.
> 
> * Zzgl. des überschaubaren Energieeinsatzes zur Verflüssigung des Wasserstoffs.



Oder wir nehmen die regenerative Energie, speichern die in Akkus und rufen sie ab mit minimalen Verlusten direkt ab, sparen uns dazu noch die komplizierteren Aufbauten die man braucht um Wasserstoff zu speichern und zu nutzen usw. 
Der eine oder andere sieht die E-Autos als Waschmaschine mit Rädern und dicken Akkus (sind sie ja praktisch auch), aber die meisten die so denken haben noch kein flottes Modell gefahren. 
Alleine der Fahrspaß der E-Autos im üblichen stop&go Verkehr oder überall dort wo es viele Kurven und Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen gibt ist weit höher als bei vergleichbaren Benzinern. Das Argument sollte man nicht vergessen. Wer sich einen Neuwagen kauft und es nicht gerade ein Transporter ist, will auch das die Kiste sich nicht wie ein Wandschrank fährt  Auch hier haben Akkus massive Vorteile weil sie überall im Auto sein können und so einen guten Schwerpunkt und Gewichtsverteilung ermöglichen. 

Kurz: es gibt einen guten Grund warum Tesla so durchgestartet ist. Die Leute geben denen freiwillig 1000$ damit die sich ein Auto irgendwo in 6-12 Monaten abholen können, so was gibt es bei keinem anderen Hersteller der Autos für die Massen baut. Und ich hoffe Tesla wird unseren Autoherstellern hier (und den Japanern die immer noch die Top1 halten) weiterhin kräftig in den Hintern treten. Dann gibt es massiven Fortschritt, vor allem bei Akkus. Mit Mitspieler, mehr Finanzierung, schnellere Entwicklung. Und es gibt schon E-Autos für jeden Geldbeutel (natürlich mit entsprechenden Nachteilen je billiger die werden), aber Model 3 hat schon gezeigt wohin die Reise geht. 

Also, wozu Wasserstoff erzeugen um es dann ineffizient zu verbrennen? Dazu ist der Transport aufwendig.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> *Wenn*
> Haben wir aber nicht und wir können uns nicht auf etwas einlassen, dass uns noch länger brauchen lässt 100% EE zu haben.



Ich denke, du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden. Unabhängig vom aktuellen Anteil regenerativer Energie am Gesamtbedarf kann bereits *jetzt* mehr erzeugt werden, als an sich benötigt wird. Das Problem ist, dass regenerative Energieerzeugung nicht gemäß der Hoch- und Niedriglastzeiten an- und abgeschaltet werden kann und die Umwandlung/Speicherung auf Sparflamme läuft, weil es einfacher und noch erlaubt ist, fossile Energieträger zu nutzen.

Technisch sind Elektrolyseanlagen industrieller Größe kein Problem; die erforderlichen Technologien stehen im Prinzip seit über 60 Jahren zur Verfügung. Es ist lediglich ineffizient, mittels fossiler Energieträger elektrische Energie und mit dieser dann Wasserstoff zu erzeugen. Die "überschüssige" Erzeugungskapazität regenerativer Energieerzeuger, die derzeit notgedrungen heruntergefahren wird, wenn die Einspeisung nichts bringt, könnte man jedoch problemlos auch mit schlechten Wirkungsgrad nutzen.



> Außerdem 60 Prozent? Das will ich sehen!
> Wir reden hier nicht von der Stromerzeugung sondern von Bewegungsenergie. Da wir bei P2L weiterhin normale Verbrennungsmotoren verwenden würden kannst du dir 60 Prozent in die Haare schmieren.



Erst einmal geht um Industrieanlagen, um Kraft- und Heizwerke, die derzeit mit Erdgas befeuert werden und sich unschwer auf Wasserstoff umrüsten lassen. Die Zahlen habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht.

Darüber hinaus ist das Ende fossiler Verbrennungsmotoren politisch beschlossene Sache und auch zig Verzögerungstaktiken werden daran nichts mehr ändern. Ob die kommenden Kisten nun direkt mit Wasserstoff, Brennstoffzellen oder Strom fahren, der anteilig auch aus gespeichertem Wasserstoff erzeugt wird, ist erst einmal komplett wurscht - *minimal* P2L als Speichermöglichkeit bleibt davon unbenommen.

Ohnehin ist der Wirkungsgrad fossiler Brennstoffe hochgradig schöngerechnet. Der Wirkgrad von Verbrennungsmotoren liegt ohnehin nur zwischen 25 und 35 Prozent und zum Wirkungsgrad der Förderanlagen und Raffinerien hält sich die Industrie erstaunlich bedeckt - man muss allerdings kein Genie sein um sich auszurechnen, dass diese Anlagen entweder elektrischen Strom aus dem Netz beziehen bzw. einen Teil der Förder-/Raffinerieprodukte direkt für den Betrieb verheizen.

Kurz, selbst der Prozess, mittels elektrischen Strom Wasserstoff zu erzeugen und diesen unter erneuten Verlust wieder zur Stromerzeugung zu verwenden hat garantiert keinen schlechteren Wirkungsrad, ist allerdings deutlich sauberer und - man kann es nur wiederholen - technisch unproblematisch. Was fehlt, ist der Wille; dafür gibt es allerdings inflationär Argumente, die man in den letzten 100 Jahren bereits von Droschkenkutschern und Stummfilm-Organisten gehört hat.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich denke, du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden. Unabhängig vom aktuellen Anteil regenerativer Energie am Gesamtbedarf kann bereits *jetzt* mehr erzeugt werden, als an sich benötigt wird. Das Problem ist, dass regenerative Energieerzeugung nicht gemäß der Hoch- und Niedriglastzeiten an- und abgeschaltet werden kann und die Umwandlung/Speicherung auf Sparflamme läuft, weil es einfacher und noch erlaubt ist, fossile Energieträger zu nutzen.


Nein können wir nicht und konnten wir auch nie. Falls du nur über *elektrische* Energie redest hast du aber Recht, das geht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Technisch sind Elektrolyseanlagen industrieller Größe kein Problem; die erforderlichen Technologien stehen im Prinzip seit über 60 Jahren zur Verfügung. Es ist lediglich ineffizient, mittels fossiler Energieträger elektrische Energie und mit dieser dann Wasserstoff zu erzeugen. Die "überschüssige" Erzeugungskapazität regenerativer Energieerzeuger, die derzeit notgedrungen heruntergefahren wird, wenn die Einspeisung nichts bringt, könnte man jedoch problemlos auch mit schlechten Wirkungsgrad nutzen.


Es ist immer ineffizient das so zu machen. Wenn man genug Energie hat super, haben wir aber nicht.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Erst einmal geht um Industrieanlagen, um Kraft- und Heizwerke, die derzeit mit Erdgas befeuert werden und sich unschwer auf Wasserstoff umrüsten lassen. Die Zahlen habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht.


Nein, es ging um Autos. Es ging nicht um Industrieanlagen.

Den Rest spare ich mir, es ist nicht falsch, aber passt nicht zum Thema Auto.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Kurz, selbst der Prozess, mittels elektrischen Strom Wasserstoff zu erzeugen und diesen unter erneuten Verlust wieder zur Stromerzeugung zu verwenden hat garantiert keinen schlechteren Wirkungsrad, ist allerdings deutlich sauberer und - man kann es nur wiederholen - technisch unproblematisch. Was fehlt, ist der Wille; dafür gibt es allerdings inflationär Argumente, die man in den letzten 100 Jahren bereits von Droschkenkutschern und Stummfilm-Organisten gehört hat.



Wir brauchen Speicher für den Strom mit so wenig Verlust wie möglich.
Dazu brauchen wir intelligente Steuerung von dem Bedarf. 
Das lässt sich relativ leicht lösen, die besagten E-Autos die z.B. über Nacht laden und dann halt 12-14h rumstehen aber nur 3-4h laden müssen weil sie nicht leer sind - wenn sich diese an die Leistung des Netzes anpassen und nicht einfach drauf lossaugen - das würde die Leistung ausgleichen. Schwer ist es nicht, die E-Autos sind komplett vernetzt und bekommen ihre Updates auch online, da können sie auch ihre Ladezyklen usw. anhand reinkommenden Daten steuern.
Dafür sind auch nur Softwareupdates nötig, da die E-Autos bereits Steuerelemente haben die entsprechend der Ladesäule usw. alles steuern und keinen fixen Verbrauch erzeugen.

Dadurch könnte man sich dicke Speicher sparen, wenn der überschüssige Strom in die Akkus gepumpt wird und bei starker Netzlast diese eben nur langsam auflädt. 
Auch andere elektrische Geräte die mit Akkus betrieben werden, alles von der Kamera über Laptop bis zum Smartphone könnten auf diese Technologie zugreifen und das Stromnetz stabilisieren, in dem der Verbrauch an die Last im Netz angepasst wird. 

Klar, Leute würden sich minimal einschränken müssen und die superschnellen Ladevorgänge wie Quickcharge bei Smartphones oder Supercharger bei E-Autos wären zeitweise deutlich langsamer als sie sein könnten, dafür wäre das Netz stabiler und könnte die Auswirkungen auf regenerative Energiequellen besser abfangen.
kA warum daran nicht gearbeitet wird, die Geräte können aktuell sowieso ihre Ladevorgänge steuern, nur sind sie auf kürzeste Ladezeit getrimmt anstatt auf Netzstabilität. Und da fast alle Geräte eh dauerhaft online sind wenn sie im eingeschalteten Zustand geladen werden, ist das nur eine Sache der passenden Software und einer API die entsprechende Daten über das Netz bereitstellt.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Also bis zu den Smartphones musst du jetzt nicht runter gehen.
Aber ja BEVs, Haushaltsgeräte wie Spülmaschine, Waschmaschine, Trockner und Co sind im privaten Bereich die Spieler. (Heizen auch? Ja oder)


----------



## seahawk (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Hust Wirkungsgrad hust
> 
> Zusätzlich noch die Probleme mit lokalen Emissionen (ja sauberer als Treibstoff aus Erdöl etc aber trotzdem)



Wirkungsgrad ist bei einem Überangebot an erneuerbaren Energien praktisch egal. Der Vorteil ist aber die leichte Lagerbarkeit und hohe Energiedichte für die mobile Anwendung. Autos würden leichter sein können, vorhandene Infrastruktur bleibt erhalten, im Unfall- / Brandfall ist es auch leichter zu handhaben. Imho macht es weit mehr Sinn, die Wohnung mit Strom zu heizen und das Auto mit Gas/Treibstoff zu betreiben, als umgekehrt.

Und man hat eine schöne Kette an Enrgieträgern. 

Strom als primär - Wasserstoff als Ersatz für Gas - Wasserstoff/Ethanol dann als Antrieb für Brennstoffzellen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



seahawk schrieb:


> ...  ist bei einem Überangebot an erneuerbaren Energien praktisch egal. ....


Aber da sind wir noch lange nicht, die eine ober andere extreme Stunde ausgenommen.
Das Ausbau stockt, weil politisch nicht gewollt. Das ist das Problem, die alten "Block"-
Parteien müssen weck!


----------



## seahawk (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es ging mir ja auch nur um die Langzeitoption. Wir fokussieren uns imho viel zu sehr auf das Auto und viel zu wenig auf die Gebäude. Gebäude könnten mir Solardächern ja auch selber Strom produzieren und da würde es dann Sinn machen mit Batteriepaketen das Netz zu regulieren und Lastspitzen zu puffern. Mit Luft-Wasser-Wärmepumpen oder sogar als einfache Stromheizung ließe sich da viel CO2 sparen und das Leitungsnetz käme da gut mit klar.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Jo rat mal wer bei uns in der Eigentümergemeinschaft das mit Solarzellen versucht hat und jetzt rat weiter wer nichtmal ne Solarzelle am Balkon haben darf.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Jo rat mal wer bei uns in der Eigentümergemeinschaft das mit Solarzellen versucht hat und jetzt rat weiter wer nichtmal ne Solarzelle am Balkon haben darf.



Das ist Deutschland, hier es ist normal. 
Bei Windkraft sind die Eigentümer noch viel viel bissiger, sobald so n Ding aus dem Fenster zu sehen ist kriegen die Wutanfälle xD


----------



## Sparanus (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wir sollten den Menschen die Wahl lassen. Wer gegen ein Windrad oder Leitung in seiner Gegend entscheidet bekommt auch keines, aber wird dann auch vom Netz abgeklemmt. Ganz einfach und frei


----------



## Poulton (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Vorhin im Deutschlandfunk: Thunfisch oder Sardine - Fangquoten in Zeiten des Klimawandels


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir sollten den Menschen die Wahl lassen. Wer gegen ein Windrad oder Leitung in seiner Gegend entscheidet bekommt auch keines, aber wird dann auch vom Netz abgeklemmt. Ganz einfach und frei


Ich kann sie ja auf der einen Seite verstehen, aber auf der anderen Seite hast du natürlich Recht... mit Strom versorgt werden will jeder!


----------



## Mahoy (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein können wir nicht und konnten wir auch nie. Falls du nur über *elektrische* Energie redest hast du aber Recht, das geht.



Natürlich geht es um elektrische Energie. Womit würdest du denn Elektrolyse sonst betreiben wollen?



> Es ist immer ineffizient das so zu machen. Wenn man genug Energie hat super, haben wir aber nicht.



Noch einmal: Wir erzeugen mehr Energie, als wir zum Zeitpunkt der Erzeugung direkt nutzen oder speichern können. Das Problem ist *nicht* die Erzeugungskapazität und war es auch noch nie. Energiewirtschaft war schon immer Misswirtschaft, die zu massiver Redundanz zwingt.

Wir können selbst mit den derzeit existierenden regenerativen Energieerzeugungsanlagen bereits über 30% des deutschen Strombedarfs decken, obwohl diese Anlagen im Schnitt nur 20 bis 25 Prozent ihrer möglichen Kapazität erbringen. Sprich, wir könnten mit regenerativer Energie bereits bei jetzigem Ausbau 120% des deutschen Bedarfs an elektrischer Energie decken, wenn diese vernünftig ausgelastet würden. Der Flaschenhals entsteht bei bei Einspeisung und bei der Speicherung.

P2L ist der direkte Weg, um zum Zeitpunkt der Erzeugung nicht abnehmbare oder speicherbare elektrische Energie in einen speicher- und transportierbaren Energieträger zu überführen, der als Heiz- und Brennstoff gleichermaßen verwendet werden kann. Auf andere Speichermöglichkeiten gehe ich später noch ein.



> Nein, es ging um Autos. Es ging nicht um Industrieanlagen.



Die Trennung, die du vollziehen willst, existiert volkswirtschaftlich betrachtet nicht. Sie existiert bereits technisch nicht, auch wenn du "Kraftwerke" gekonnt überlesen hast.  
Wenn man auf vorhandene Erzeugungskapazität verzichtet, liegt die Ausbeute bei null. Wenn man die Anlagen auslastet und die "überschüssige" Elektrizität nutzt, liegt der Gewinn in diesem Schritt bei 100 Prozent, die für elektrisch betreibbare Anlagen (darunter auch Elektroautos) zur Verfügung stehen.
Sind diese nicht ansprechbar, ist P2L eine der besten Möglichkeiten, Ansprechbarkeit herzustellen. Dadurch sinkt der Wirkungsgrad auf 60 bis 85 Prozent.
Wenn man den Wasserstoff nun als Treibstoff für Fahrzeuge oder als Brennstoff zur erneuten Erzeugung von elektrischer Energie einsetzt, sinkt der Wirkungsgrad auf 35 bis 40 Prozent und liegt damit mindestens gleichauf mit Diesel. Nur sauberer und mit Energie, die bereits erzeugbar ist, aber nicht abgerufen wird.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir brauchen Speicher für den Strom mit so wenig Verlust wie möglich.
> Dazu brauchen wir intelligente Steuerung von dem Bedarf.
> Das lässt sich relativ leicht lösen, die besagten E-Autos die z.B. über Nacht laden und dann halt 12-14h rumstehen aber nur 3-4h laden müssen weil sie nicht leer sind - wenn sich diese an die Leistung des Netzes anpassen und nicht einfach drauf lossaugen - das würde die Leistung ausgleichen. Schwer ist es nicht, die E-Autos sind komplett vernetzt und bekommen ihre Updates auch online, da können sie auch ihre Ladezyklen usw. anhand reinkommenden Daten steuern.



Das wäre der Idealzustand. Für den braucht man allerdings erst einmal einen gewissen Fuhrpark in Deutschland, den es wiederum erst gibt, wenn Versorgungssicherheit hergestellt ist. Da beißt sich die Maus in den Schwanz.

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass dezentrale Speicherung eine Transportinfrastruktur voraussetzt, da Energieversorgung notgedrungen zentral ist. Das hat damit zu tun, das so wahnsinnig viele Menschen keine Kraftwerke in ihrer Nachbarschaft haben wollen und sogar bei in Sichtweite befindlichen Windrädern in heftige Zustände geraten.
Witzigerweise möchten sie aber auch keine Stromtrassen, die den Strom von anderswo heranbringen. Und bis (nicht nur) der deutsche Michel so weit zu Verstand gekommen ist, das man ihm das Notwendige zumuten kann, hilft die altbewehrte Salami-Taktik. An Tanklaster ist der Teutone gewöhnt, an Tankstellen ebenso. Wenn bis zu vollständiger Elektromobilität (oder in allerletzter Instanz die Aufgabe von Individualverkehr) parallel Wasserstoff transportiert und getankt wird, fällt die Umgewöhnung leichter.

Für einige Anwendungen ist Elektromobilität auch wenig zweckmäßig. Deutschland geht dabei noch; das Staatsgebiet hat wenig Fläche bei hoher Besiedlungsdichte. Aber auch hier wäre es nicht zwingend sinnvoll, wirklich alles mit Stromleitungen und Zapfsäulen zuzupflastern, wenn einige Pkw, jedoch hauptsächlich Nutzfahrzeuge eher Wasserstoff tanken. Dabei gehen zwar (nach aktuellem technischen Stand ) im Schnitt 60 Prozent der Nutzwirksamkeit verloren, aber was ist das schon, wenn sie sauber und regenerativ erzeugt wird.
Außerdem ist dieses Argument auch ein Stück weit albern (bzw. verlogen), wenn man bedenkt, dass derzeit jeder zur Zapfsäule fährt und im Schnitt 70 Prozent verringerte Nutzwirksamkeit als gegeben und sogar notwendig hinnimmt. In dreckig.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



> Noch einmal: Wir erzeugen mehr Energie, als wir zum Zeitpunkt der Erzeugung direkt nutzen oder speichern können. Das Problem ist *nicht* die Erzeugungskapazität und war es auch noch nie. Energiewirtschaft war schon immer Misswirtschaft, die zu massiver Redundanz zwingt.


Nein, nein, nein!
Das gilt nur für elektrische Energie und nicht für die Primärenergie und fast alles was nicht mit Akku (oder jetzt auch Oberleitung) auf unseren Straßen fährt braucht halt Öl/Gas und fällt halt nicht in die Statistik rein.
Wenn man die installierte Leistung und den Stromverbrauch Deutschlands betrachtet können wir uns komplett von EEs versorgen (nicht durchgängig) und das ist auch schon an manchen Tag so gewesen, was interessanterweise sogar im Winter war.

P2L taugt nicht zur umfassenden Lösung, auch nicht mit drastisch reduzierten Individualverkehr. P2L ist nur für wenige Einsatzbereiche sinnvoll.

Das Überangebot an EE existiert also. Aber durch P2L speichern ist nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na die 70% Verlust sind ja der aktuelle Zustand, davon wollen wir weg. So weit wie möglich.

Und damit wir eben nicht massive Speicher bauen müssen und Lastspitzen abfangen können ist ein reguliertes Netz nötig wo die Abnehmer mit hohem Bedarf halbwegs smart gesteuert werden können. Ansonsten kommt der deutsche Michel um 19Uhr (+Stau) heim und stöpselt sein E-Auto an. Das ganze Mal Drölftausend Bürohengste die es ebenfalls um die gleiche Zeit tun und das Netz klappt um. 
Das muss also schon vorab eingerichtet werden, nicht erst dann wenn hier eine größere Anzahl an E-Autos rumgeistert. Da ists zu spät. 
Aber so wie ich Schland kenne und den Papierkrieg hier, wird das 2222 erst was. 

Ich hasse die Salami-Taktik, sie hat nix gutes und verursacht immense Kosten für Zwischenlösungen. Siehe VDSL mit Vectoring, Supervectoring und Glasfaser auf halber Strecke. Es sind zusätzliche Technologien (irgendwer muss sie installieren und warten können), es ist zusätzliche Hardware die bereits bei der Installation schon veraltet ist, es sind Ewigkeiten bis das ganze endlich erfolgreich abgeschlossen wird - und dann sind wieder an dem Punkt wo es wieder veraltet ist und die Salami-Taktik von vorne losgeht. Das wird hier nicht anders laufen. 

Wegen dem Zweck ist es auch relativ. Selbst LKW - die haben bestimmte Lenkzeiten,  sind oft gar nicht so weit unterwegs und können bei jedem Halt (Be/Entladen, Raststätte etc.) praktisch geladen werden. Dazu haben sie genug Fläche für massive Batterien und die Option die entsprechenden Batterien (vollgeladen) mit dem Hänger gleich tauschen zu können. 
Unabhängig vom Stromnetz sollten nur die Rettungsdienste, THW usw. bleiben die auch dann einsatzfähig bleiben müssen wenn der Strom ausfällt und wenn sie keine Zeit haben die Fahrzeuge zu laden. 
Den Rest kann man bereits auf E-Fahrzeuge umrüsten, nur ist das Stromnetz zu schlecht gewachsen bislang und daran ist nicht die Politik schuld sondern alle die wirklich hart dagegen vorgehen sobald sich irgendwas am Horizont abzeichnet was nach Windrad, Stromtrasse oder Photovoltaik-Anlage aussieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Sozialsystem ist ja nicht dafür da, umzugsunwilligen Leuten alles zu bezahlen.
> Die Arbeitsstellen werden vermittelt (oft mehr schlecht als recht, aber es ist Arbeit) und die Leute können und sollen sich bewegen, niemand ist festgekettet. Stattdessen wählen die das pendeln. Umzug kostet oft weniger als paar Jahre pendeln, die machen das trotzdem nicht.
> Zumal sich aktuell möbelierte Wohnungen durchsetzen und die Umzüge immer einfacher und schneller gehen.



Weiß nicht, ob die sich aktuell durchsetzen tun, aber ein abgeschlossener Prozess ist das noch lange. Erst recht nicht im Niedrigpreissegment und erst recht nicht in einer Art und Weise, die die Ansprüche der einzelnen Menschen berücksichtigt. Solange sich das nicht ändert, ist ein Umzug selten billig, sondern verschlingt ganz schnell gehoben vierstellige Summen. Das haben viele nicht und solange das Pendeln als zumutbar erachtet wird, gibt dir das Jobcenter auch keinen Cent dazu. (Und in den Fällen, wo Pendeln nicht zumutbar ist, ist es auch ein Kampf, größere Teile der Kosten wieder reinzubekommen.)
Es sind aber nicht nur die Umzugskosten als solche, die umgelegt auf möglicherweise wenige Monate Arbeitszeit am neuen Arbeitsort gegengerechnet werden müssen, sondern es sind auch die Wohnkosten als solche. In Zeiten explodierender Mieten ist ein alter Vertrag Gold wert und eine neue Wohnung in gleicher Qualität am neuen Ort kostet schnell mehrere 100 € im Monat extra, selbst wenn die Zielstadt im Schnitt nicht teurer als der Herkunftsort ist. So sehr ich auch selbst dafür plädiere, dass Besserverdiener, die sich ihrer Jobs vergleichsweise sicher sein können und für die die reinen Umzugskosten ein kleinerer Faktor sind (LKW & Helfer werden nicht teurer, wenn der zu transportierende Schrank das fünfache wert ist): Für die unteren 10%, von denen wir in der Nähe zum Sozialsystem reden, ist es einfach zu teuer und ein zu großes Risiko.



> Hier muss auch niemand Obdachlos sein, die Leute wählen diesen Lebensstil freiwillig und verzichten auf Leistungen vom Staat und medizinische Hilfe wenn sie diese brauchen. Man kann aber auch keinen zu etwas zwingen, die sind da und wollen auch so leben.



Es gibt einen nicht gerade kleinen Anteil unter den Obdachlosen, die sich selbst von Hilfe abgegrenzt haben, aber das sind nicht alle. Wenn du dich in Deutschland wiedersetzt, einen Scheißjob zu machen, dann lässt dich das Sozialsystem fallen und du sitzt auf der Straße. Ist so, da kann der Rest Deutschlands noch so königlich leben: Die feinen Herren treten liebend gern nach unten.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Arbeitsnomaden sind übrigens NICHT mit den alten Glücksrittern, Goldgräbern, Bounty Hunter usw. zu vergleichen. ...
> 
> Was du meinst sind immer noch ungelernte Tagelöhner oder eben Hilfskräfte,



Du hast keine Ahnung von den realen Zahlenverhältnissen. Niedriglöhner stellen rund ein Viertel der Gesamtbeschäftigten, deine Luxus-Nomaden dagegen gibt es außerhalb des IT-Sektors überhaupt nicht und selbst da sind sie bei deutschen Unternehmen die Ausnahme. Dein Bild ist auf eine irrelavante Minigruppe von vielleicht ein paar 10000, eher weniger, bundesweit fokussiert, aber es geht hier um Millionen von Menschen, die keine Alternative haben.



> die sind teils arm dran, kämpfen aber auch für nichts, sagen Ja und Amen zum Chef und bücken sich bei jeder Gelegenheit und bringen noch die Vaseline mit wenn der Chef sie mal wieder rannehmen will. Wer sich unterwirft, wird halt auch wie ein Sklave behandelt über kurz oder lang. Menschen können grausam sein, in der Welt aktuell muss man auch Zähne zeigen können und ein Rückgrat haben. So traurig wie das klingt.



Das klingt in der Tat traurig, dass Leute immer noch so denken. Die Wahrheit ist aber, s.o.:
Zeigst du Zähne fliegst du raus. Und in den meisten Niedriglohnjobs gibt es kaum eine Möglichkeit, Zähne zu zeigen ohne sich der Arbeitsverweigerung schuldig zu machen (der Umgangston ist sowieso schon unterste Schublade) und das ist dann ein selbstverschuldete Kündigung, die mit einem Entzug der Hilfsleistungen geahndet wird. => Obdachlos, Ende vom Leben. Der Ausdruck "moderne Sklaverei" ist kein Dysphemismus, sondern eine akurate Wiedergabe der Machtverhältnisse.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Dann müssen die Arbeitnehmer halt zum Arbeitsrecht, zu Gewerkschaften und anderen Mitteln greifen um ihre Interessen durchzusetzen. Für sie wird es niemand anders tun. Und es funktioniert doch, an manchen Standorten zahlen die Kliniken z.B. für ambulante Pfleger mittlerweile Boni wenn sie an diesen Standort ziehen und den Job annehmen. Teils über 1000€. Ist natürlich nicht viel, sollte aber beim Umzug etwas helfen.



Ist nicht nicht viel, sondern viel zu wenig. Und wurde bereits unter nicht unerheblichen Leid auf Seiten von zu Pflegenden bzw. deren Angehörigen erstritten. Würde Pflegekräfte so streiken, wie es für eine angemessen Bezahlung nötig wäre, wären Tote die Folge. Das ist halt das Problem, wenn man Marktwirtschaft auf Menschen trifft - die meisten Jobs sind nicht nur eine Streitpunkt zwischen Arbeitgeber und einzelnem Arbeitnehmer, sondern da hängt eine ganze Kette von Leidtragenden dran.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema, der anthropogene Klimawandel schreitet voran, die Fixierung an CO2 finde ich mitunter geistig eingeschränkt/bedenklich. ... Das Problem sind nicht die CO2-Emissionen



Das Problem beim Klimawandel sind die fossilen CO2-Emissionen. PUNKT. Ist so, Ende, Fakt aus, Basta.
Konsumreduktion wäre eine Möglichkeit diese zu senken und Naturschutz tut ganz unabhängig vom Klimaschutz not, aber wenn man von letzterem spricht, kommt man um CO2 nicht herum. Das einzige, was daneben noch etwas Bedeutung hat, ist Methan, aber die direkt von uns kontrollierbaren Quellen haben im Gegensatz zum direkt kontrollierbaren CO2 nur einen geringen Einfluss.



> Mir gefallen die undifferenzierten Links-/Rechtsdiskussionen, die zu nix führen, gar nicht, auch nicht respektlose "Satire", in der man die eigene Oma als "Umwelt***" beleidigen kann. Stattdessen sollte man sich hinsetzen und ausdiskutieren/überlegen, wie man den Konsum gezielt auf Nachhaltigkeit ausrichtet. So würde man die Krankheit behandeln, nicht nur die Symptome wie von den "Umweltaktivisten" propagiert. Durch sie werden höchstens neue Verbote und CO2-Steuern geschaffen, die kein Mensch braucht.



Umweltaktivisten versuchen seit über 100 Jahren solache Gespräche zu führen, es macht nur kaum einer mit, und langsam ist selbst die stereotype "man kann über alles reden"-Fraktion zu dem Schluss "wir haben keine Zeit mehr für Palaver" gekommen. Diverse Abgaben und Verbote sind Maßnahmen um diejenigen, die immer noch nicht bereit sind, auch nur zuzuhören, geschweige denn konstruktiv mitzuwirken, einfach zum richtigen Verhalten zu zwingen. Die Zuckerbrote lagen lange genug aus, jetzt versucht man es halt mit der Peitsche.

(Wird auch nicht reichen, aber Mitleid mit den ausgepeitschten muss man definitiv nicht haben.)




cryon1c schrieb:


> Oder wir nehmen die regenerative Energie, speichern die in Akkus und rufen sie ab mit minimalen Verlusten direkt ab, sparen uns dazu noch die komplizierteren Aufbauten die man braucht um Wasserstoff zu speichern und zu nutzen usw.



Wasserstoff zu speichern ist sehr einfach und würde im Vergleich zu Akkus nur wenig Investitionen erfordern, Synthese-Methan sogar gar keine. Nicht einmal für die Verteilung und Nutzung. Akkus dagegen sind in großen Kapazitäten schweine teuer, sodass die Frage am Ende lautet: Wieviel Energie müssen wir wie lange speichern?

Im Moment, wo wir sowieso jede Menge fossile Energieträger brauchen und erstmal nur die Verbraucher ganz ohne oder mit Kurzzeitspeicherbedarf auf E umstellen, sind Akkus für diese ein probates Mittel. Aber wenn wir uns den 40-60% erneuerbare Anteil am Gesamtenergieverbrauch annähern (was Jahrzehnte dauern wird), ändern sich die Bedingungen. Aktuell gehen viele Prognosen davon aus, dass wir um ptg nicht herum kommen. Es ist einfach viel billiger, die zusätzliche Kraftwerksleistung für die (zunehmend, wenn auch langsamer kleiner werdende) Effizienz-Lücke zu bauen, als die Kapazitätslücke durch noch mehr Akkus auszugleichen.



> Wer sich einen Neuwagen kauft und es nicht gerade ein Transporter ist, will auch das die Kiste sich nicht wie ein Wandschrank fährt



Warum kaufen sich dann so viele Leute rollende Wandschränke? 



> Kurz: es gibt einen guten Grund warum Tesla so durchgestartet ist. Die Leute geben denen freiwillig 1000$ damit die sich ein Auto irgendwo in 6-12 Monaten abholen können, so was gibt es bei keinem anderen Hersteller der Autos für die Massen baut. Und ich hoffe Tesla wird unseren Autoherstellern hier (und den Japanern die immer noch die Top1 halten) weiterhin kräftig in den Hintern treten.



Vor fünf Jahren musste ich mir hier anhören, dass Tesla & Co unseren Autoherstellern sowas von in den Hintern treten, dass letztere bis heute Pleite sein werden. Stattdessen macht Tesla immer noch keinen Gewinn, quasi alle Konkurrenten sind nicht über Studien hinausgekommen und der einzige Grund, dass VW & Co weniger Scheinchen zählen, sind die US-Strafen für Betrüger...



> Dann gibt es massiven Fortschritt, vor allem bei Akkus.



Auch das muss ich mir, sogar seit deutlich über, 5 Jahren anhören. Aber komischerweise hat sich nur ein Bisschen was beim Preis getan, während die Chemie im großen und ganzen immer noch genauso funktioniert, wie die letzten 20 Jahre lang auch schon. Man könnte fast meinen, da stecken Naturgesetze hinter... 



> Also, wozu Wasserstoff erzeugen um es dann ineffizient zu verbrennen? Dazu ist der Transport aufwendig.



Wasserstoff verbrennt man nicht. Entweder Methan verbrennen (aktuell die schnellste Methode viel zu erreichen, weil die komplette Infrastruktur für Verteilung und Speicherung für ein ganzes Quartal exakt 0 € kostet) oder Wasserstoff in Brennstoffzellen umsetzen. Letzteres wäre fast so teuer wie flächendeckender Kurzzeiteinsatz von Akkus, hätte denen aber die lange Speicherzeit/-kapazität voraus. Welches von den drei Modellen das Rennen macht ... k.A.. In einem technologie offenen Wettbewerb vielleicht auch was ganz anderes. Leider werden im Moment Millionensummen einseitig in Batteriesystem versenkt, sodass wir im 40 Jahren vermutlich ohne umweltfreundliche Energieproduktion, dafür aber mit einem festgelegten Verbreitungsystem dastehen werden, dass gegebenfalls auch noch die schlechteste Wahl ist. Jeder ITler, quatsch jeder der schonmal Windows genutzt hat, kann sich eigentlich nur an den Kopf fassen.




seahawk schrieb:


> Wirkungsgrad ist bei einem Überangebot an erneuerbaren Energien praktisch egal. Der Vorteil ist aber die leichte Lagerbarkeit und hohe Energiedichte für die mobile Anwendung. Autos würden leichter sein können, vorhandene Infrastruktur bleibt erhalten, im Unfall- / Brandfall ist es auch leichter zu handhaben. Imho macht es weit mehr Sinn, die Wohnung mit Strom zu heizen und das Auto mit Gas/Treibstoff zu betreiben, als umgekehrt.



Letzteres stimmt definitiv und sollte imho auch das Leitmotiv für die nächsten 2-3 Jahrzehnte sein. Solange wir sowie noch fossile Energieträger brauchen, sollten wir die da nutzen, wo sie am schwersten zu ersetzen sind: Mobil. Aber danach, wenn die Balance immer weiter zu grüner Primärenergie kippt, muss man nachrechnen. Ein Überangebot kommt nicht von allein, sondern muss bezahlt werden - und das will heute schon keiner bezahlen und es wird irgendwann auch teurer werden, wenn nur noch die etwas schlechteren Standorte übrig sind. Da könnten teure, aber effiziente Speichersysteme die bessere Wahl gegenüber Überproduktion und Billigspeicher sein. Könnten - sicher ist das nicht, siehe oben. Aber genauso wie man heute nicht jede Menge Geld in Batterieautos buttern sollte, sollte man es auch nicht in den Aufbau eines Wasserstoffnetzes versenken. Wir können schlicht noch nicht sagen, welche Technik langfristig die bessere ist, dazu hängt zuviel in der Schwebe. Was wir aber schon heute wissen: Beide werden deutlich mehr EE-Strom brauchen, als wir heute zur Verfügung haben. Also sollten wir unsere Anstrenungen verdammt nochmal darauf konzentrieren, das zu ändern, denn davon profitieren wir in jedem Fall.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wasserstoff wird überschätzt.

Es ist ja nicht nur der Wirkungsgrad selbst, sondern auch das langfristige speichern ist bei einem so leichten Element eine gute Frage, dann noch der notwendige Druck was die maximale Zahl von Autos die betankt werden können senkt, die Edelmetalle für die Brennstoffzellen selbst.
Auf dem 36C3 gab es nen guten Talk dazu, verlinke ich später noch.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wasserstoff wird überschätzt.


Möglicherweise.
Aber wir sind uns darüber im klaren, dass die Produktion von Akkus zur Zeit das Problem des Smogs durch Abgase in Großstädten gegen Umweltschäden in Gegenden eintauscht, wo die für die Akkus benötigten Rohstoffe eintauscht - uns wir ein Wohlfühlgefühl vermittelt, weil wir das Problem im Gegensatz zum Smog nicht vor unseren Augen haben.
Wenn also Verbrenner die limitierten fossilen Brennstoffe verbrauchen und für schlechte Luft Sorgen und Akkus für schlechtes Wasser in Chile und anderen Orten, die außerhalb unsere Komfortzone liegen, was bleibt dann?
Ja, sicher, Wasserstoff bringt auch seine Probleme, aber zumindest könnte man Wasserstoff sauber mit Hilfe von Wind und Sonnenenergie an jeder Küste gewinnen und nach dem "Verbrauch" hat man wieder Wasser.
Die Frage ist halt, wie gut bekommt man Wasserstoff unter welchem Druck transportiert und wieviel Verluste ist man bereit hinzunehmen? Schließlich diffundiert Wasserstoff so ziemlich überall durch. Und wie verhindert man fatale Explosionen bzw Brände im Falle eines Autounfalls?


----------



## cryon1c (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob die sich aktuell durchsetzen tun, aber ein abgeschlossener Prozess ist das noch lange. Erst recht nicht im Niedrigpreissegment und erst recht nicht in einer Art und Weise, die die Ansprüche der einzelnen Menschen berücksichtigt. Solange sich das nicht ändert, ist ein Umzug selten billig, sondern verschlingt ganz schnell gehoben vierstellige Summen. Das haben viele nicht und solange das Pendeln als zumutbar erachtet wird, gibt dir das Jobcenter auch keinen Cent dazu. (Und in den Fällen, wo Pendeln nicht zumutbar ist, ist es auch ein Kampf, größere Teile der Kosten wieder reinzubekommen.)
> Es sind aber nicht nur die Umzugskosten als solche, die umgelegt auf möglicherweise wenige Monate Arbeitszeit am neuen Arbeitsort gegengerechnet werden müssen, sondern es sind auch die Wohnkosten als solche. In Zeiten explodierender Mieten ist ein alter Vertrag Gold wert und eine neue Wohnung in gleicher Qualität am neuen Ort kostet schnell mehrere 100 € im Monat extra, selbst wenn die Zielstadt im Schnitt nicht teurer als der Herkunftsort ist. So sehr ich auch selbst dafür plädiere, dass Besserverdiener, die sich ihrer Jobs vergleichsweise sicher sein können und für die die reinen Umzugskosten ein kleinerer Faktor sind (LKW & Helfer werden nicht teurer, wenn der zu transportierende Schrank das fünfache wert ist): Für die unteren 10%, von denen wir in der Nähe zum Sozialsystem reden, ist es einfach zu teuer und ein zu großes Risiko.



Nichts ist abgeschlossen, so was wird auch nicht abgeschlossen. Das ist ein dynamischer Markt der sich immer an die aktuellen Anforderungen, Gesetze und Bedarf anpasst. Und Leute heutzutage wollen neue Küchen drin haben, viele wollen die Möbel auch nicht mehr rumkarren - die Umzüge sind teuer, bringen das Risiko mit das einiges nicht passt oder doch vll was kaputt geht und man lebt kurzzeitig auf ner Baustelle. 
In vielen anderen Ländern sind möbelierte Wohnungen alltäglich und ich begrüße es. Austauschen lassen geht fast immer (man kann mit dem Vermieter ja sprechen) und oft sind das brauchbare bis gute Möbel die da stehen. Wer natürlich Designermöbel nach eigenen Vorgaben wünscht, spielt in einer anderen Liga, dem ist das alles egal. 
Die unteren 10% sind ja meistens in Jobs beschäftigt die überall existieren und immer offene Stellen haben (Pfleger, Einzelhandel, Putzkräfte schießmichtot), sie haben immer eine Wahl wo sie arbeiten wollen. Deswegen trifft es die gar nicht so hart, da sie ja eben eine Wahl haben. Und spätestens wenn es in den Städten keine Putzkräfte gibt, zahlen die Leute halt mal 20€ pro Stunde statt 15€ pro Stunde wie jetzt wenn sie zu faul sind ihre Bude zu schrubben. Würde ich ebenfalls auch tun. Ohne zu meckern, ich meckere ja auch nicht wenn meine gelieferte Pizza mal teurer wird weil die ja auch was essen wollen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt einen nicht gerade kleinen Anteil unter den Obdachlosen, die sich selbst von Hilfe abgegrenzt haben, aber das sind nicht alle. Wenn du dich in Deutschland wiedersetzt, einen Scheißjob zu machen, dann lässt dich das Sozialsystem fallen und du sitzt auf der Straße. Ist so, da kann der Rest Deutschlands noch so königlich leben: Die feinen Herren treten liebend gern nach unten.


Nix nach unten treten. Und noch mal - aktuell kann Hartz4 maximal um 30% sanktioniert werden. 
Die Leute können den Beratern wortwörtlich ans Bein pinkeln und rausgehen und haben im schlimmsten Fall 30% weniger Geld und trotzdem noch volle Mietzahlungen oben drauf. Wer also aktuell auf der Straße leben will und jegliche Hilfe und Leistungen verweigert, der will das so. Viele Leute brauchen psychologische Hilfe, manche sind ernsthaft krank, aber das hat mit der Finanzierung von ihrem Lebensunterhalt und Mietzahlungen nix zu tun.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung von den realen Zahlenverhältnissen. Niedriglöhner stellen rund ein Viertel der Gesamtbeschäftigten, deine Luxus-Nomaden dagegen gibt es außerhalb des IT-Sektors überhaupt nicht und selbst da sind sie bei deutschen Unternehmen die Ausnahme. Dein Bild ist auf eine irrelavante Minigruppe von vielleicht ein paar 10000, eher weniger, bundesweit fokussiert, aber es geht hier um Millionen von Menschen, die keine Alternative haben.



Die Niedriglöhner sind aber keine Nomaden. Die ziehen nicht um, es sei denn sie finden eine bessere Stelle die sie für sehr lange Zeit halten, oft n halbes Leben lang bei derselben Firma. Selbst die armen Zeitarbeiter sind in ihren Städten und ziehen eventuell von Firma zu Firma, bleiben aber an gleicher Stelle wohnen weil alles erreichbar ist.  
Es sind übrigens keine "Luxusnomaden", sie verzichten auf prunkvollen Luxus und leben recht minimalistisch - sonst kann man doch kaum reisen. Außerhalb der IT-Welt gibt es sie auch. Designer, Künstler, DJs, Trader, es gibt viele die kein Bock haben in einem stickigen Büro zu sitzen oder die gleichen, ewig grauen Gesichter in der ewig grauen Stadt zu sehen. Ich hab's übrigens auch satt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das klingt in der Tat traurig, dass Leute immer noch so denken. Die Wahrheit ist aber, s.o.:
> Zeigst du Zähne fliegst du raus. Und in den meisten Niedriglohnjobs gibt es kaum eine Möglichkeit, Zähne zu zeigen ohne sich der Arbeitsverweigerung schuldig zu machen (der Umgangston ist sowieso schon unterste Schublade) und das ist dann ein selbstverschuldete Kündigung, die mit einem Entzug der Hilfsleistungen geahndet wird. => Obdachlos, Ende vom Leben. Der Ausdruck "moderne Sklaverei" ist kein Dysphemismus, sondern eine akurate Wiedergabe der Machtverhältnisse.



Die Wahrheit ist so: wenn du auf der Arbeit wie Dreck auf der Schuhsohle vom Chef behandelt wirst. Wenn der Lohn einem Tritt in die Eier gleicht und das Monat für Monat... Und wenn du nach einer ordentlichen Bezahlung fragst und fliegst (was die übrigens nicht dürfen, man kann Leute nicht einfach so kündigen weil einem deren Nase oder deren Gehaltsvorstellungen nicht passen). Warum willst du den Job überhaupt? Etwas Würde sollte man haben und ein Rückgrat auch. 
Kein Chef der Welt ist es wert sich für den Mindestlohn krumm zu schuften ohne Anerkennung, angemessene Bezahlung und irgendwann auch Aufstiegschancen. So einen Job macht man als Überbrückung bis man was vernünftiges hat - da geht man halt 3-6 Monate kellnern oder putzen und ist dann weg sobald man was vernünftiges hat.
Und man muss es nicht bis zur Arbeitsverweigerung treiben und wenn doch, dann hätte man längst nen anderen Job suchen sollen wo der Chef einen wie einen Menschen ansieht und nicht wie einen Roboter/Sklaven/Dreck/alles zusammen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist nicht nicht viel, sondern viel zu wenig. Und wurde bereits unter nicht unerheblichen Leid auf Seiten von zu Pflegenden bzw. deren Angehörigen erstritten. Würde Pflegekräfte so streiken, wie es für eine angemessen Bezahlung nötig wäre, wären Tote die Folge. Das ist halt das Problem, wenn man Marktwirtschaft auf Menschen trifft - die meisten Jobs sind nicht nur eine Streitpunkt zwischen Arbeitgeber und einzelnem Arbeitnehmer, sondern da hängt eine ganze Kette von Leidtragenden dran.


Dann müssen sie es tun. Ich weiß, sozial sein, Verantwortung übernehmen mimimi Kulleraugen. Nix da. Streik lange vorher ankündigen, soll der Chef einen Notfallplan für die Pflege organisieren für die Dauer des Streiks. Ist einem doch egal was das die Firma kostet. Streiks sollen ja weh tun, sonst sind sie wirkungslos. Wie die Streiks bei Amazon. Da stehen paar Pappnasen vor dem Betrieb, ein Teil der Mitarbeiter ist noch im Betrieb und Amazon plant die Streiks mit ein wie schlechtes Wetter, Lieferverzögerungen oder andere Störungen und lässt einfach Produkte aus Polen liefern wenn hier nix geht 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wasserstoff zu speichern ist sehr einfach und würde im Vergleich zu Akkus nur wenig Investitionen erfordern, Synthese-Methan sogar gar keine. Nicht einmal für die Verteilung und Nutzung. Akkus dagegen sind in großen Kapazitäten schweine teuer, sodass die Frage am Ende lautet: Wieviel Energie müssen wir wie lange speichern?
> 
> Im Moment, wo wir sowieso jede Menge fossile Energieträger brauchen und erstmal nur die Verbraucher ganz ohne oder mit Kurzzeitspeicherbedarf auf E umstellen, sind Akkus für diese ein probates Mittel. Aber wenn wir uns den 40-60% erneuerbare Anteil am Gesamtenergieverbrauch annähern (was Jahrzehnte dauern wird), ändern sich die Bedingungen. Aktuell gehen viele Prognosen davon aus, dass wir um ptg nicht herum kommen. Es ist einfach viel billiger, die zusätzliche Kraftwerksleistung für die (zunehmend, wenn auch langsamer kleiner werdende) Effizienz-Lücke zu bauen, als die Kapazitätslücke durch noch mehr Akkus auszugleichen.



Es geht ja nicht darum überschüssigen Strom dauerhaft zu speichern. Die Speicher sind nur dazu da um zusammen mit dem intelligenten Netz und allen akkubetriebenen Geräten darin die Lastspitzen abzufangen und für etwaige Fälle zu sorgen wo halt ungünstige Bedingungen zusammenkommen. Die werden wir aufstellen müssen wenn wir komplett von fossilen Brennstoffen sowie Atomstrom weg wollen. Und nein ein Gaskraftwerk als Backup ist auch nicht drin. 
Das geht auch Problemlos ohne Wasserstoff. Wasserstoff ist Gefahrengut, wesentlich schlimmer als Benzin oder schwerer entflammbares Diesel. Der Transport wird nicht einfach sein und Anlagen vorm Fenster? NICHT MIT MIR! - kennst doch die Einheimischen.
Wasserstoff ist in einem so kleinen Land wie Deutschland kompletter Unsinn. In Australien z.B. nicht, in USA oder Russland nicht - sie haben dort Strecken wo sich über 50-100km lang NICHTS befindet. Ich rede nicht über Infrastruktur, ich rede über alles was größer ist als ein Wildschwein.. Hier doch nicht, man hat hier bereits alle 10-20km lang ne Abfahrt, ne Tankstelle, ne Raststätte oder Dorf/Stadt mit entsprechender Infrastruktur aka Stromnetz was bereits DA ist. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum kaufen sich dann so viele Leute rollende Wandschränke?



Meinste SUV? Sind keine Wandschränke, die haben mittlerweile eine brauchbare Steuerung und recht guten Komfort. Das einzige was die mit einem Wandschrank zu tun haben ist der Luftwiderstand. Laderaum hat der Wandschrank oft viel mehr xD
Mit Wandschrank meine ich eher das es sich wie einer fährt was Steuerung angeht, Fahrdynamik, Übersicht aus dem Fahrzeug, Kurvenverhalten etc. Also alles was man unter "Fahrspaß" zusammenfassen kann. Das ist ein massives Verkaufsargument, die Kiste soll ja nicht nur den eigenen Hintern von A nach B bewegen sondern auch spaßig sein. Dafür sind Neuwagen PKW doch da, ansonsten kann man sich doch auch einen Transporter kaufen mit den passenden Sitzzahlen - passt eh mehr rein als in den PKW und der Verbrauch ist nicht viel höher xD
Übrigens hier fährt so n Bentayga durch die Gegend. Ich hatte noch nicht das Vergnügen in dem Teil drin zu sitzen, aber das Ding ist krank. Das nach Wandschrank aussehende Ding fährt doch tatsächlich 306km/h spitze. Bentayga Speed, also schafft der die 306 auch. 6L Motor, der säuft wie ne ganze Bikergang 
ABER: allen Berichten nach fährt sich das Teil nicht wie n Wandschrank, wäre bei dem Ding ja auch fatal - da würden sich die Leute umbringen bei so viel Leistung ohne das man sie wirklich gut steuern könnte. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor fünf Jahren musste ich mir hier anhören, dass Tesla & Co unseren Autoherstellern sowas von in den Hintern treten, dass letztere bis heute Pleite sein werden. Stattdessen macht Tesla immer noch keinen Gewinn, quasi alle Konkurrenten sind nicht über Studien hinausgekommen und der einzige Grund, dass VW & Co weniger Scheinchen zählen, sind die US-Strafen für Betrüger...



Bei Tesla stapeln sich Vorbestellungen. Sie können gar nicht so viele Autos liefern wie Leute sie haben wollen. Klar, jetzt könnte man sagen - kack Hersteller, macht immer noch keinen Gewinn und kann nicht mal die Anfrage bedienen mimimi. Fakt ist - dem Hersteller geht es gut, dieser schafft Arbeitsplätze (auch hier) und wächst. 
Dem Rest der E-Fahrzeuge geht es deutlich schlechter als allen Tesla-Modellen, denn die stehen bei Händlern rum und diese müssen sich ganz schön verbiegen um überhaupt welche zu verkaufen. Das ist aber HIER in Deutschland der Fall, woanders läuft es schon besser. 

Bei den Akkus hat es sich übrigens auch was getan - die Herstellung ist effizienter geworden, sie sind sicherer geworden und günstiger. Klar übersteigt die Nachfrage immer noch das Angebot in einigen Bereichen und die Preise sind nicht massiv gesunken, aber es gibt Fortschritte und je mehr Geld und Manpower dort investiert wird, desto besser. Das geht aber nur dann wenn genug Early Adopter für diese Technologien vorhanden sind. Also E-Auto statt Verbrenner kaufen und das ganze unterstützen, dann wirds für die nachfolgenden Modelle besser. Das ist ja auch mein Argument hier - wir können es uns leisten in neue Technologien zu investieren bevor sie wirklich zur Massenware werden und 100% ausgereift sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nix nach unten treten. Und noch mal - aktuell kann Hartz4 maximal um 30% sanktioniert werden.
> Die Leute können den Beratern wortwörtlich ans Bein pinkeln und rausgehen und haben im schlimmsten Fall 30% weniger Geld und trotzdem noch volle Mietzahlungen oben drauf.



Das Urteil des Verfassungsgerichtes hat die Lage deutlich entschärft, aber noch nicht bereinigt. Eine längere Verhängung der Sanktionen wird ausdrücklich als Alternative zu den bisherigen höheren Sanktionen genannt und es steht dem Jobcenter vollkommen frei, dich immer wieder zum gleichen inakzeptablen Job zu zwingen, sodass bei anhaltender Ablehnung der Regelsatz permanent auf 303 € (für einen Alleinlebenden, entsprechend weniger bei größeren Haushalten) fällt. Und das ist zu wenig für Strom, Wasser, Heizung, Ernährung und Hygiene. Da die meisten Leute außerdem längerfristige Verträge für Kommunikation, Versicherungen, etc. haben, aus denen sie so schnell nicht rauskommen, bleiben für die genannten extentiellen Ausgaben ganz schnell nur noch 200 € - und am Ende des Monats ist dann zuwenig Geld für die Miete auf dem Konto. Ergebnis ist allseits bekannt.
Die Sanktionen sollen wehtun und sie tun weiter weh, dauerhafter Widerstand soll explizit gebrochen werden.



> Die Niedriglöhner sind aber keine Nomaden. Die ziehen nicht um, es sei denn sie finden eine bessere Stelle die sie für sehr lange Zeit halten, oft n halbes Leben lang bei derselben Firma. Selbst die armen Zeitarbeiter sind in ihren Städten und ziehen eventuell von Firma zu Firma, bleiben aber an gleicher Stelle wohnen weil alles erreichbar ist.



Den Scheiß erzählst du jedesmal wieder und er bleibt jedesmal falsch. Wer in einer Strukturschwachen Region lebt, wird auch als Niedriglöhner über größere Entfernungen verschickt. Niemand leistet sich im sächsischen Kaff eine Putzfrau und wenn das einzige Lager vor Ort dicht macht, dann müssen die Tippse und der Staplerfahrer halt 50 km weiter suchen. Es gab, bevor so etwas aus naheliegenden Gründen verboten wurde, schon Fälle, in denen Jobangebote von Bordellen im benachbarten Ausland vorgelegt (allerdings nicht erzwungen) wurden, Jobcenter haben überhaupt keine Hemmungen.



> Es sind übrigens keine "Luxusnomaden", sie verzichten auf prunkvollen Luxus



"Luxus" im Sinne von "was sich der mittlere Deutsche nicht oder nur in Ausnahmefällen leisten kann."
Nicht im Sinne von "wovon selbst Cryon1c nur träumt".




> Die Wahrheit ist so: wenn du auf der Arbeit wie Dreck auf der Schuhsohle vom Chef behandelt wirst. Wenn der Lohn einem Tritt in die Eier gleicht und das Monat für Monat... Und wenn du nach einer ordentlichen Bezahlung fragst und fliegst (was die übrigens nicht dürfen, man kann Leute nicht einfach so kündigen weil einem deren Nase oder deren Gehaltsvorstellungen nicht passen). Warum willst du den Job überhaupt? Etwas Würde sollte man haben und ein Rückgrat auch.



"dürfen" 
Hast du jemals unter solchen Bedingungen arbeiten müssen? Es gibt bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma, einem befristeten Vertrag oder ähnlichem kein "weil einem die Nase nicht passt". Derjenige erhält einfach bei nächster Gelegenheit keine Verlängerung/keinen Anschluss/keine Aufgabe, fertig. Ehe du in Deutschland sowas wie Kündigungsschutz hast, musst du ettliche Jahre beim gleichen Unternehmen gewesen sein und das verhindern Niedriglohnbeschäftiger konsequent. Aber darum gehts bei deinen Forderungen ja gar nicht. In solchen Jobs lässt dich der Chef nicht mal in die Nähe seiner Eier, in z.B. einem typischen Call-Center ist das schon eine Position, die man sich mehrere Monate hart hocharbeiten muss (natürlich ohne mehr Geld oder ähnliches, aber ggf. darf man dann mal Neue anlernen oder gar 2nd lvl machen). Die wissen, dass sie ihre (Zeit-)Arbeiter ******* behandeln und erwarten auch gar nicht, dass die dafür dankbar sind. Die erwarten nur, dass du den Job machst und das Controlling ist Tight genug, dass sie dir das auch 1:1 nachweisen können, wenn du dich verweigerst. Und wer die Arbeit verweigert, der kriegt in jedem Unternehmen eine Abmahnung und kurze Zeit später ganz legal eine fristlose Kündigung. Und in dem Fall greift auch nicht der Sanktionsschutz vom BVG, denn wer seine Kündigung mutwillig herbeiführt, ist rechtlich gleichgestellt wie jemand, der selbst kündigt, und kriegt für drei Monate gar nichts.
Und damit ist auch schon klar, warum sich diese Form von Widerstand kaum einer erlaubt: Weil er dann die die nächsten 6 Monate von 900 € leben und auch noch die Hälfte der Miete für diesen Zeitraum bezahlen müsste. Was einfach nicht geht.

Soweit die Highlevel-Variante, ausgehend von motivierten Leuten, die sich noch irgendwie um ihr Schicksaal bemühen. Die meisten brechen in so einer Situation schnell zusammen. Wer 2-3 Jahre keinen Ausweg aus der Tretmühle gesehen hat, der buckelt in der Regel nur noch, wurschtelt sich irgendwie durch. Einen Kampf gegen unschlagbare Mächte hält niemand psychisch lange durch. Es hilft auch nicht, dass viele Leute in dieser Situation aus bildungsfernen Schichten kommen und ihre Rechte weder kennen noch in der Lage sind, Gesetzestexte zu lesen. Oft können das nichtmal die Chefs. Als ich in das zweifelhafte Vergnügen gekommen bin, in einem der deutlich besseren telefonbasierten Unternehmen (viele langjährige Mitarbeiter, keine Zeitarbeiter, sogar Betriebsrat in einem Unternehmensteil!) zu landen (eigentlich war man Sachbearbeiter, aber >50% war Kundenpalaver/-beschwichtung/-hinhalten), habe ich erstmal erklären müssen, wie sich das Urlaubsgeld für teilweise Bonus-basiert bezahlte Leute errechnet. Wohlgemerkt: Ich habe das nicht nur den jahrelang unter Gesetz abgespeisten Mitarbeitern erklärt, sondern (auch) dem Eigentümer.... Willkommen im Niedriglohnsektor.



> Kein Chef der Welt ist es wert sich für den Mindestlohn krumm zu schuften ohne Anerkennung, angemessene Bezahlung und irgendwann auch Aufstiegschancen. So einen Job macht man als Überbrückung bis man was vernünftiges hat - da geht man halt 3-6 Monate kellnern oder putzen und ist dann weg sobald man was vernünftiges hat.



Wer jung ist, was gesuchtes gelernt und/oder sich mit neu aufkommenden Berufsbildern beschäftigt hat, der macht das genau so. Ja. Inbesondere wenn er in der Lage ist, sich schnell in komplexe neue Sachverhalte einzuarbeiten und/oder sich selbst zu verkaufen. Aber die Mehrheit der Hartz IVer sind nicht Studenten nach dem letzten Semester. Sondern Arbeiter, die 20-30 Jahre eine Tätigkeit hatten, in der "denken" nicht zur Aufgabe gehörte und dann war der Betrieb auf einmal weg. Für dich als ITler mag es ganz normal sein, dass ein Job endet und man sich den nächsten sucht, aber wenn in einer Gegend ein Arbeitgeber mit 500-1000-2000 Leuten zumacht, dann ist der Arbeitsmarkt für Leute, die nichts gesuchtes können, über Jahre hinweg übersättigt.



> Dann müssen sie es tun. Ich weiß, sozial sein, Verantwortung übernehmen mimimi Kulleraugen. Nix da. Streik lange vorher ankündigen, soll der Chef einen Notfallplan für die Pflege organisieren für die Dauer des Streiks. Ist einem doch egal was das die Firma kostet.



Wäre es Amazon, hättest du recht, so nur theoretisch.
Vermutlich hast du in deinem Alter bislang wenig mit Pflegeheimen zu tun gehabt, aber das sind nur noch selten kleine Unternehmen mit dem Chef vor Ort, sondern ein boomender Investitionsmarkt. Ehe die Message vom ausführenden Betriebsleiter nach oben gedrungen ist, vergehen Wochen. Und die Eigentümer sehen auch erstmal kein Problem, solange das Geld fließt und das wird ja direkt von den Rentnerkonten abgebucht, das fließt nicht selten bis weit über den Tod hinaus. (man glaubt gar nicht, wie viele Inkasso-Fälle in Call-Centern bearbeitet werden, in denen z.B. !AOL-Verträge! nicht mehr bezahlt werden, weil das Konto des vor Jahren verstorbenen jetzt doch mal leer war)
Notfallplan? Nur wenn sich das engagierte Personal vor Ort drum kümmert und damit sind wir beim Knackpunkt: Nicht nur, dass die Pflegebedürftigen darunter massiv leiden bis hin zu bleibenden Schäden. Die Pfleger sind in der Regel in diesen Beruf gewechselt, weil sie Menschen auch helfen wollen. Die bringen das wortwörtlich nicht über Herz. Ist das gleiche wie bei Krankenschwestern: Es wäre deren gutes Recht, zu Feierabend zu gehen; in Anbetracht der Übermüdungsfehler wäre es sogar ihre Pflicht. Aber wenn sich da ein Mensch in Schmerzen krümmt und man genau weiß, dass man ihm helfen kann und dass es kein anderer machen wird, wenn man jetzt in den wohl verdienten Feierabend geht, dann bleiben solche Leute eben doch. Und das kann man ihnen nur hoch anrechnen, aber im Endeffekt wird es auf dem Konto halt eher abgezogen. 
Kapitalimus und Konkurrenzkampf gerät an seine Grenzen, wenn es um Schicksale geht.



> Es geht ja nicht darum überschüssigen Strom dauerhaft zu speichern. Die Speicher sind nur dazu da um zusammen mit dem intelligenten Netz und allen akkubetriebenen Geräten darin die Lastspitzen abzufangen und für etwaige Fälle zu sorgen wo halt ungünstige Bedingungen zusammenkommen. Die werden wir aufstellen müssen wenn wir komplett von fossilen Brennstoffen sowie Atomstrom weg wollen. Und nein ein Gaskraftwerk als Backup ist auch nicht drin.



Doch, es wird auch um dauerhafte Speicherung geben. Das Ausbaupotential für Windkraft ist endlich und die volle Ausnutzung von Winterstürmen teuer. Ein großer Schlüsselbaustein für unseren künftigen Energiemix im ohnehin zubetonierten Deutschland ist Photovoltaik. Deren Leistung schwankt aber nicht nur im Tages- sondern ganz massiv auch im Jahresverlauf. Noch ist das egal, denn ob wir die Kohle im Sommer oder im Winter verheizen macht keinen großen Unterschied. Aber irgendwann werden wir vor der Frage stehen: Kraftwerksleistung so dimensionieren, dass wir im Winter gut auskommen und im Sommer Überkapazitäten von Faktor 5-7 haben? Oder so ausbauen, dass es im Jahresmittel + Puffer entspannt reicht und den sommerlichen Überschuss für den Winter zwischenspeichern?
Das Ganze ist einfach eine Kosten- und Effizienzfrage. Wenn wir Strom mit 30% Effizienz über ein halbes Jahr zwischenspeichern könnten, würde sich die zu installierende Kraftwerksleistung dritteln. Und 30% können wir auf Wasserstoffbasis schon heute schaffen, rein elektrisch bewegen wir uns auf >60% zu. Weniger klar ist derzeit, wie teuer die Kraftwerksleistung in ein paar Jahrzehnten ist. Einerseits werden die Zellen immer noch stetig billiger, andererseits reden wir hier von Dimensionen, bei denen die Dächer in bester Lage nicht mehr ausreichen und zur besseren Lastverteilung werden schon heute zunehemend Ost- und Westlagen berücksichtigt. Die brechen im Winter aber eher noch stärker ein. Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass wir ganz ohne Langezeitspeicher auskommen werden und die intensive Forschung an p2g wird unter genau der gleichen, wissenschaftlich wesentlich besser fundierten Ahnung vorangetrieben. Offen sind noch die Dimensionen und die Einbindung von Kohlenstoff. Werden wir soviel Wasserstoff produzieren (müssen), dass sich auch ein neues Verteiler- und Speichernetz für die direkte Nutzung lohnt? Dann können wir das auch direkt für Brennstoffzellenautos nutzen. Oder wird es nur ein paar zentrale Anlagen in der Nähe bestehender Gaskavernen geben? Und wenn wir doch eine Verteilerstruktur wollen: Ist es mittelfristig günstiger noch eine große Ladung Effizienz zu opfern und Methan zu synthetisieren, aber die bestehende Erdgasinfrastruktur zu nutzen? Oder bauen wir alles um und nehmen Wasserstoff direkt? Für letzteres entscheidend ist z.B. auch der Fortschritt bei den Direktmethanzellen und bei möglichen Synthesewegen. Ich frage mich z.B. seit langem, wieso man Biomasse nicht mit großtechnisch H2 zu Methan umsetzt (oder vorerst zu Ethanol), anstatt Mirkoben damit zu füttern, bei denen nur etwas Methan als Abfallstoff neben CO2 entsteht.



> Das geht auch Problemlos ohne Wasserstoff. Wasserstoff ist Gefahrengut, wesentlich schlimmer als Benzin oder schwerer entflammbares Diesel. Der Transport wird nicht einfach sein und Anlagen vorm Fenster? NICHT MIT MIR! - kennst doch die Einheimischen.
> Wasserstoff ist in einem so kleinen Land wie Deutschland kompletter Unsinn. In Australien z.B. nicht, in USA oder Russland nicht - sie haben dort Strecken wo sich über 50-100km lang NICHTS befindet. Ich rede nicht über Infrastruktur, ich rede über alles was größer ist als ein Wildschwein.. Hier doch nicht, man hat hier bereits alle 10-20km lang ne Abfahrt, ne Tankstelle, ne Raststätte oder Dorf/Stadt mit entsprechender Infrastruktur aka Stromnetz was bereits DA ist.



Das Stromnetz, was bereits da ist, reicht vielerorts nicht für flächendeckenden Einsatz von Batterieautos. Die Frage ist also: Bauen wir ein verdoppeltes Stromnetz? Bringen wir die bestehenden Leitungen an ihre absolute Belastungsgrenze und fügen an allen möglichen Zwischenpunkten Akkus ein, die alle bezahlt und ständig unter deutlichem Effizienzverlusten geh- oder entladen werden müssen, um einen möglichst homogenen Stromfluss zu erreichen? Und leben wir damit, dass im Falle eines Schadens der unkompensierbare Totalausfall ganzer Landesteile droht? Oder überdimensionieren wir den Neubau so wie bisher? Die Alternative ist halt ein Energieträger, der selbst mobil ist. Und so schlimm, wie du es darstellst, ist Wasserstoff nicht. Schlimmer als Benzin oder gar Diesel, ja, aber nicht unbedingt als Erdgas. Anders - klar - aber in einigen Szenarien sogar deutlich besser, weil sich nur schwer explosionsfähige Gemische ansammeln können. Natürlich ist das für den deutschen Michel trotzdem ein Problem, aber das gilt ja auch für jede Stromleitung. Und im Gegensatz zu denen braucht Wasserstoff dank des schnellen "Ladens" halt weiterhin nur punktuelle Infrastruktur, was gerade in Städten und an Autobahnen ein extremer Vorteil ist.

In Australien und USA liegen Stromtrassen afaik gern parallel zu Verkehrstrassen (wie sonst sollte man sie auch bauen?), in Russland vermutlich auch. Das macht also gar keinen großen Unterschied. Je nach vorhandener Leitung könnte gerade für die Strom sogar die bessere Alternative sein, weil Strom eben sowieso überall, wo Menschen sind, schon vorhanden ist und wenn man sowie starke Leitungen für die Durchleitung über große Entfernugen hat oder autarke Versorgung mit Solar, dann sind ein paar Batterieautos leicht integriert. Ein Problem gibt es eher im dicht bebauten Deutschland, wo eigentlich kein Platz für zusätzliche Infrastruktur ist und die bestehende jeden m² als exakt für den bisherigen Bedarf ausgebauten Endpunkt erachtet. Von den gebündelten Belastungen durch unseren Reiseverkehr ganz zu schweigen, in Australien fahren nicht 100000 am gleichen Tag in die Ferien Richtung Süden und brauchen Tankmöglichkeiten für 200 Autos pro Stunde (bei 600+ km realer Reichweite) beziehungsweise 400 Autos pro Stunde (bei realen Batterieautos) an einem einzigen Rastplatz.



> Meinste SUV? Sind keine Wandschränke, die haben mittlerweile eine brauchbare Steuerung und recht guten Komfort. Das einzige was die mit einem Wandschrank zu tun haben ist der Luftwiderstand. Laderaum hat der Wandschrank oft viel mehr xD
> Mit Wandschrank meine ich eher das es sich wie einer fährt was Steuerung angeht, Fahrdynamik, Übersicht aus dem Fahrzeug, Kurvenverhalten etc. Also alles was man unter "Fahrspaß" zusammenfassen kann.



Naja: Gerade Übersicht aus dem Fahrzeug ist bei den immer weiter hochgezogenen Schulterlinien und den riesigen Säulen gerade im SUV- (und noch schlimmer im Crossover-)Segment nun wirklich nicht mehr gegeben und weitaus schlechter als bei einem klassischen Van oder Bulli. Und fahren tun letztere beiden auch komfortabel und flott, wenn man die vergleichbare Motorisierungen wählt. Das gilt auch für Hochdachkombis ala Caddy oder ähnlichem, zumindest wenn man sie mit SUVs halbweg in die Nähe kommenden Platzangebots (GLE, X7) vergleicht.



> Übrigens hier fährt so n Bentayga durch die Gegend. Ich hatte noch nicht das Vergnügen in dem Teil drin zu sitzen, aber das Ding ist krank. Das nach Wandschrank aussehende Ding fährt doch tatsächlich 306km/h spitze. Bentayga Speed, also schafft der die 306 auch. 6L Motor, der säuft wie ne ganze Bikergang
> ABER: allen Berichten nach fährt sich das Teil nicht wie n Wandschrank, wäre bei dem Ding ja auch fatal - da würden sich die Leute umbringen bei so viel Leistung ohne das man sie wirklich gut steuern könnte.



Hängt immer davon ab, welche Art von fahren man meint: Geradeaus oder um Kurven? Für ersteres braucht es nur ein straffes/straffwerdendes Fahrwerk, ausreichend dimensionierte Reifen und einen starken Motor. Das können unsere Ingenieure und das klappt auch in jeder Fahrzeugklasse. Warum sollte sich ein Q8 da anders verhalten als ein A2 mit gleichem Höhe-Breite-Verhältnis? Auch die zweite A-Klasse wäre, hätte sie etwas größere Räder gehabt, ein guter Bezugspunkt. Das einzig neue bei den Monster-SUVs ist, dass die Kisten jetzt ab Werk mit brachialer Motorleistung für die Längsdynamik ausgeliefert wurden, während niemand einen A2 mit (auf die Größe umgelegt) 300 PS verkauft hat und dass das ganze eben in jede Richtung größer geworden ist. Zumindest für mich hat das aber nichts mit Fahrspaß zu tun. Fahrspaß fängt da an, wo der Kurvenradius regelmäßig kleiner ist als die Länge von manch deutschem "Stadtauto" und mit einem Bentayga sehe ich mich, ungeachtet des kleinen Problems beim Anschaffungspreis, nicht so schnell über mediterane Landstraßen wuseln. (Abgesehen davon, dass das Ding ******* aussieht, Bentley finde ich noch hässlicher als Mercedes) Da ist schon der für heutige Verhältnisse extrem schlanke Passat 3B (1,74 m ohne; knapp 1,90 m mit Spiegeln - das ist Scoda-Fabia-Niveau, ein ""Mini"" ist schon fetter und unübersichtlicher) trotz Audi-Mehrlenker-Vorderachse gerade so beweglich genug, damit man sich mit 100 PS nicht zurück halten muss. Echten "Fahrspaß" habe ich vor zwei Jahren im Form eines Caterham (vermutlich - kann natürlich auch ein Aries, Donkervoort, etc. gewesen sein) und eines 340R im Rückspiegel gehabt (aber nur sehr kurz, bis ich bei nächster Gelegenheit brav Platz machen konnte ). Abgesehen von der Elise sind das imho die einzigen Autos, die das Siegel verdienen könnten. Aber letztere verbraucht ja nicht halb so viel, wie ein echtes deutsches Spaßmobil...



> Bei Tesla stapeln sich Vorbestellungen. Sie können gar nicht so viele Autos liefern wie Leute sie haben wollen. Klar, jetzt könnte man sagen - kack Hersteller, macht immer noch keinen Gewinn und kann nicht mal die Anfrage bedienen mimimi. Fakt ist - dem Hersteller geht es gut, dieser schafft Arbeitsplätze (auch hier) und wächst.
> Dem Rest der E-Fahrzeuge geht es deutlich schlechter als allen Tesla-Modellen, denn die stehen bei Händlern rum und diese müssen sich ganz schön verbiegen um überhaupt welche zu verkaufen. Das ist aber HIER in Deutschland der Fall, woanders läuft es schon besser.



Jein. Tesla ist vom Konzept und der Produktion her ein Kleinhersteller, der aber gigantische Aufmerksamkeit erfährt und in seinem Luxussegment mit dem Antrieb ein Monopol hat. => Nachfrage über Angebot ist gar nicht so schwer. Aber man ist meilenweit davon entfernt, die großen am Markt unter Druck zu setzen und man kann, ausgehend von der aktuellen Position, auch nicht einfach in weitere Segmente springen. Tesla kann weder Premium-Qualität/Luxus-Markt noch günstig, sie können keine Großserie, bislang tun sie sich sehr schwer mit neuen Karosserieformen, haben immer wieder Qualitsmängel und Produktionsprobleme, etc. Halt ein Kleinhersteller. Wie alle anderen dieser Art ist Tesla aus Sicht der Großen deswegen aber weniger ein Konkurrent und mehr ein Marktaufspürer: Die haben klar gemacht, dass teure Batterieautos wieder erwarten doch lukrativ sein können und jetzt steigen andere ein. Normalerweise verschwinden die kleinen dann ganz schnell vom Markt, weil sie einfach nicht querfinanzieren können - mal gucken, wie lange Tesla sich mit der vergleichsweise weit reichenden vertikalen Integration und vor allem dem Ladenetz behaupten kann.



> Bei den Akkus hat es sich übrigens auch was getan - die Herstellung ist effizienter geworden, sie sind sicherer geworden und günstiger. Klar übersteigt die Nachfrage immer noch das Angebot in einigen Bereichen und die Preise sind nicht massiv gesunken, aber es gibt Fortschritte und je mehr Geld und Manpower dort investiert wird, desto besser.



Also hat sich fast gar nichts getan, außer dass ein paar Fehl-Sparkonstruktionen (Sicherheit) ausgeräumt wurden und die Produktion der Nachfrage angepasst wurde?
Das große Problem für die Akzeptanz bei der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung sind derzeit Kapazität und Gewicht. Und bei beiden tut sich sehr wenig. Li-Io war ein ganz großer Schritt Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er und bis Mitte/Ende der 90er hat man noch deutliche Fortschritte gemacht. Aber obwohl seidem Kohle ohne Ende aus mobilen Elektroniksegment in die Forschung fließt, hat sich kaum eine neue Idee wirklich in Serienprodukte niederschlagen können, weil die Chemie einfach am Limit ist. Was wir bräuchten, um Verbrenner 1:1 zu ersetzen, ist eine Verdoppelung der Kapazität pro Volumen bei einer Halbierung des Gewichtes und das Ganze am besten noch mit 10-C-Ladetauglichkeit. Und das ist absolut utopisch, dafür braucht es vollkommen neu Techniken. Nimh, die wohl als am zweiintensivsten erforschte Zellchemie gelten dürften, haben in ihrer gesamten Geschichte keine derartigen Sprünge hingelegt und Li-Io ist tief im abnehmenden Grenzertrag. So wie das Elektroauto jetzt auftritt, kann es aber nur im Rahmen einer kompletten Mobilitätswende ein große Rolle einnehmen - und bei einer kompletten Mobilitätswende sollten Autos eigentlich gar keine große Rolle mehr haben, aber die breite Masse trägt radikale Änderungen so schnell nicht mit. Da werden auch sinkende Preise nur eingeschränkt etwas dran ändern. Guck dir mal an, wie sich 3000 € Steuergeschenk auf die Zulassungszahlen außerhalb von Eigenzulassungen der Hersteller und Firmenwagen (mit weiteren Subventionen) ausgwirkt haben: So gut wie gar nicht. Der Marktanteil ist vielleicht um Zehntelprozent gestiegen.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir sollten den Menschen die Wahl lassen. Wer gegen ein Windrad oder Leitung in seiner Gegend entscheidet bekommt auch keines, aber wird dann auch vom Netz abgeklemmt. Ganz einfach und frei



Naja,

ganz so einfach ist das nicht,

unser Staat muss für eine flächendeckende Stromversorgung garantieren,
zumindest bis zum Hausanschluß.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein!
> Das gilt nur für elektrische Energie und nicht für die Primärenergie und fast alles was nicht mit Akku (oder jetzt auch Oberleitung) auf unseren Straßen fährt braucht halt Öl/Gas und fällt halt nicht in die Statistik rein.
> Wenn man die installierte Leistung und den Stromverbrauch Deutschlands betrachtet können wir uns komplett von EEs versorgen (nicht durchgängig) und das ist auch schon an manchen Tag so gewesen, was interessanterweise sogar im Winter war.
> 
> ...



Und jetzt noch eine qualifizierte Begründung dazu, und ich würde sogar länger darüber nachdenken, als es gedauert hat, obige Zeilen zu lesen.

Ich habe dir detailliert dargelegt, wie der technische Stand aussieht und wie es funktionieren könnte, wenn man die politischen Voraussetzungen schafft. Auch ein wiederholtes trotziges "Nein, nein, nein!" ohne jede Erläuterung ist als Entgegnung unzureichend.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Energieverbrauch – Wikipedia

Guck dir einfach an wie hoch der Stromverbrauch ist und wie hoch der gesamte Energiebedarf ist. Ich hab es nur grob überschlagen da die Daten nicht so gut vorbereitet sind, aber so gesehen dürfte nichtmal die installierte Leistung reichen um unseren Primärenergiebedarf zu decken (der ohne KKW und AKW ja niedriger wäre).

Und du hast gesagt, dass wir es jetzt könnten und nein das stimmt einfach nicht. Wir müssen noch eine Menge Erzeugerleistung installieren und sehr viel Infrastruktur schaffen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und du hast gesagt, dass wir es jetzt könnten und nein das stimmt einfach nicht. Wir müssen noch eine Menge Erzeugerleistung installieren und sehr viel Infrastruktur schaffen.



Klar könnten wir das, wenn die Regierung die eigene Energiewende nicht ständig torpedieren würde.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Meine Aussage in Kürze:
Jetzt nicht, in Zukunft möglich


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Aussage in Kürze:
> Jetzt nicht, in Zukunft möglich



Nö, auch da nicht, weil die Leute ja immer die gleichen Parteien wählen. Wo soll da die Wende herkommen?


----------



## cryon1c (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Urteil des Verfassungsgerichtes hat die Lage deutlich entschärft, aber noch nicht bereinigt. Eine längere Verhängung der Sanktionen wird ausdrücklich als Alternative zu den bisherigen höheren Sanktionen genannt und es steht dem Jobcenter vollkommen frei, dich immer wieder zum gleichen inakzeptablen Job zu zwingen, sodass bei anhaltender Ablehnung der Regelsatz permanent auf 303 € (für einen Alleinlebenden, entsprechend weniger bei größeren Haushalten) fällt. Und das ist zu wenig für Strom, Wasser, Heizung, Ernährung und Hygiene. Da die meisten Leute außerdem längerfristige Verträge für Kommunikation, Versicherungen, etc. haben, aus denen sie so schnell nicht rauskommen, bleiben für die genannten extentiellen Ausgaben ganz schnell nur noch 200 € - und am Ende des Monats ist dann zuwenig Geld für die Miete auf dem Konto. Ergebnis ist allseits bekannt.
> Die Sanktionen sollen wehtun und sie tun weiter weh, dauerhafter Widerstand soll explizit gebrochen werden.



Naja Hartz4 ist nicht das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen. Die werden dir trotzdem Arbeitsangebote unterbreiten. Die werden dir trotzdem Termine vergeben zu denen du erscheinen sollst. Und die haben das Ziel den Leistungsempfänger in den regulären Alltag inklusive Job zu jagen. Ist auch nicht verkehrt, jeder der kann soll ja auch arbeiten. Soll, muss nicht, wir können keinen zwingen. 
Hier geht es auch nicht um Widerstand. Wer nicht will, dem machen die Sanktionen auch nichts aus. Das sind die Leute die sich dann Geld woanders beschaffen etc. Hartz4 ist gut so wie es jetzt ist mit den 30%. Die 30% sowie Dauer können noch optimiert werden, werden sie wohl auch über kurz oder lang. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Scheiß erzählst du jedesmal wieder und er bleibt jedesmal falsch. Wer in einer Strukturschwachen Region lebt, wird auch als Niedriglöhner über größere Entfernungen verschickt. Niemand leistet sich im sächsischen Kaff eine Putzfrau und wenn das einzige Lager vor Ort dicht macht, dann müssen die Tippse und der Staplerfahrer halt 50 km weiter suchen. Es gab, bevor so etwas aus naheliegenden Gründen verboten wurde, schon Fälle, in denen Jobangebote von Bordellen im benachbarten Ausland vorgelegt (allerdings nicht erzwungen) wurden, Jobcenter haben überhaupt keine Hemmungen.



Noch mal, es sind keine Nomaden. Wer 1x für nen neuen Job umzieht ist kein Nomade. Und das ist den Leuten durchaus zuzutrauen, auch zum Wohle der restlichen Bevölkerung um sie herum, damit sie nicht quer durch die Botanik eiern und das bei einem Job wo es sich nicht lohnt und wo es vollkommen unnötig wird.
Jeder der sich in einer strukturschwachen Gegend ansiedelt oder an einem Ort lebt der durch einen großen Arbeitgeber geprägt wird ist auch darauf vorbereitet - oder er hat nichts verstanden. Es ist schon oft vorgekommen - in einer Stadt macht das Werk zu was die gesamte Stadt beschäftigt hat und die Stadt stirbt aus. Das ist nix neues, wird auch weiterhin vorkommen, die Leute wissen das und reagieren entsprechend (sparen Geld an, haben immer einen Plan B usw.).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "dürfen"
> Hast du jemals unter solchen Bedingungen arbeiten müssen? Es gibt bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma, einem befristeten Vertrag oder ähnlichem kein "weil einem die Nase nicht passt". Derjenige erhält einfach bei nächster Gelegenheit keine Verlängerung/keinen Anschluss/keine Aufgabe, fertig. Ehe du in Deutschland sowas wie Kündigungsschutz hast, musst du ettliche Jahre beim gleichen Unternehmen gewesen sein und das verhindern Niedriglohnbeschäftiger konsequent. Aber darum gehts bei deinen Forderungen ja gar nicht. In solchen Jobs lässt dich der Chef nicht mal in die Nähe seiner Eier, in z.B. einem typischen Call-Center ist das schon eine Position, die man sich mehrere Monate hart hocharbeiten muss (natürlich ohne mehr Geld oder ähnliches, aber ggf. darf man dann mal Neue anlernen oder gar 2nd lvl machen). Die wissen, dass sie ihre (Zeit-)Arbeiter ******* behandeln und erwarten auch gar nicht, dass die dafür dankbar sind. Die erwarten nur, dass du den Job machst und das Controlling ist Tight genug, dass sie dir das auch 1:1 nachweisen können, wenn du dich verweigerst. Und wer die Arbeit verweigert, der kriegt in jedem Unternehmen eine Abmahnung und kurze Zeit später ganz legal eine fristlose Kündigung. Und in dem Fall greift auch nicht der Sanktionsschutz vom BVG, denn wer seine Kündigung mutwillig herbeiführt, ist rechtlich gleichgestellt wie jemand, der selbst kündigt, und kriegt für drei Monate gar nichts.
> Und damit ist auch schon klar, warum sich diese Form von Widerstand kaum einer erlaubt: Weil er dann die die nächsten 6 Monate von 900 € leben und auch noch die Hälfte der Miete für diesen Zeitraum bezahlen müsste. Was einfach nicht geht.
> 
> Soweit die Highlevel-Variante, ausgehend von motivierten Leuten, die sich noch irgendwie um ihr Schicksaal bemühen. Die meisten brechen in so einer Situation schnell zusammen. Wer 2-3 Jahre keinen Ausweg aus der Tretmühle gesehen hat, der buckelt in der Regel nur noch, wurschtelt sich irgendwie durch. Einen Kampf gegen unschlagbare Mächte hält niemand psychisch lange durch. Es hilft auch nicht, dass viele Leute in dieser Situation aus bildungsfernen Schichten kommen und ihre Rechte weder kennen noch in der Lage sind, Gesetzestexte zu lesen. Oft können das nichtmal die Chefs. Als ich in das zweifelhafte Vergnügen gekommen bin, in einem der deutlich besseren telefonbasierten Unternehmen (viele langjährige Mitarbeiter, keine Zeitarbeiter, sogar Betriebsrat in einem Unternehmensteil!) zu landen (eigentlich war man Sachbearbeiter, aber >50% war Kundenpalaver/-beschwichtung/-hinhalten), habe ich erstmal erklären müssen, wie sich das Urlaubsgeld für teilweise Bonus-basiert bezahlte Leute errechnet. Wohlgemerkt: Ich habe das nicht nur den jahrelang unter Gesetz abgespeisten Mitarbeitern erklärt, sondern (auch) dem Eigentümer.... Willkommen im Niedriglohnsektor.



Ich hab auch mal Jobs zur Überbrückung gemacht, z.B. auch im Reinigungsgewerbe. Sehr viele Leute haben so was haben, von Studenten die solche Jobs annehmen (oft in Teilzeit) bis zu den Leuten die sich neu orientieren oder sonstwas, Arbeit kann man auch verlieren - daran ist wirklich nichts schlimmes. Arbeit ist genau so was wie eine Mietwohnung, ein Auto usw. Man gewöhnt sich an diese Dinge, könnte sie sehr sehr lange  behalten, aber manchmal kommt was dazwischen und man wechselt diese. Oft auch damit es einem besser geht.
Ich hatte aber auch schon Aufträge wo ich als DJ nicht bezahlt wurde mit den Worten - "Ey, hömma, der Abend war *******, Laden leer und wir haben paar große Künstler geladen, hab nix für dich." Seit dem nie wieder ohne schriftlichen Vertrag. Und der Veranstalter hat sein Fett wegbekommen, der hat danach nix mehr veranstaltet. 
Was Gesetze angeht - dafür hat jeder vernünftige Chef der Mitarbeiter beschäftigt eine Rechtsschutzversicherung und einen guten Anwalt auf Kurzwahl, noch vor seiner Frau usw. Man kann nicht alle Gesetze kennen, dafür der Anwalt - der sagt einem dann was geht und was nicht geht. Wer eine Firma leitet, sei die auch noch so klein, muss so handeln oder er riskiert verklagt zu werden wegen einer Dummheit und das kostet mehr als ein Anwalt. Diese werden sowieso unter laufenden Kosten verbucht wie Strom und Wasser. 
So viel zu dem Eigentümer, das nachfragen bei einem Anwalt oder Finanzberater hätte den nicht mal was gekostet, das korrekte berechnen hätte den auch nicht viel gekostet und der würde sich die Peinlichkeit ersparen vor der versammelten Mannschaft mit finanziell runtergelassenen Hosen rumstehen zu müssen, wenn ein Mitarbeiter einem erklärt wie das sein sollte. 
Und wenn man in einem befristeten Vertrag hängt und nicht verlängert wird - man WILL ja dort nicht verlängert werden. Wenn man wie Dreck behandelt wird ist auch ein dickes Gehalt nix wert. Und wenn nicht mal das als Argument bleibt, was will man da noch? Sich vernünftig kündigen lassen oder nicht verlängern, dem alten Chef die Krätze wünschen und neue Arbeit antreten. 
Klar, das hängt davon ab wie stark man mental ist, wie hart man es haben will, ob man sich durchsetzen will oder nur mitschwimmen bei dem Job den man hat und wie die eigenen Skills halt sind. Ich hab das sehr früh gelernt weil ich schon mit 18 gelernt habe - ich muss als DJ eigene Verträge aufsetzen und verhandeln, sonst werde ich abgezogen. Also auf die harte Tour, da stand keine Gewerkschaft dahinter, kein Betriebsrat, keine Berater oder Anwälte. Da lernt man es sich nicht unter Wert zu verkaufen, sonst geht dann der Ruf um das man billig zu haben ist und dann verdienste nie wieder was in absehbarer Zeit. 
Solche Fähigkeiten hat jeder, nur will sie nicht jeder einsetzen. Jeder weiß das es Anwälte für Arbeitsrecht gibt. Aber nur wenige gehen zu denen und lassen ihre Verträge und Arbeitszeiten etc. prüfen. 
Und es ist besser sich kündigen zu lassen und dem alten Chef alles erdenkliche böse an den Hals zu wünschen als sich weiterhin unterdrücken zu lassen. Neue Jobs gibt es wie Sand am Meer und die Reserven die man angespart hat überbrücken auch die Zeit die man ohne Arbeit ist und eventuelle Umzüge usw. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer jung ist, was gesuchtes gelernt und/oder sich mit neu aufkommenden Berufsbildern beschäftigt hat, der macht das genau so. Ja. Inbesondere wenn er in der Lage ist, sich schnell in komplexe neue Sachverhalte einzuarbeiten und/oder sich selbst zu verkaufen. Aber die Mehrheit der Hartz IVer sind nicht Studenten nach dem letzten Semester. Sondern Arbeiter, die 20-30 Jahre eine Tätigkeit hatten, in der "denken" nicht zur Aufgabe gehörte und dann war der Betrieb auf einmal weg. Für dich als ITler mag es ganz normal sein, dass ein Job endet und man sich den nächsten sucht, aber wenn in einer Gegend ein Arbeitgeber mit 500-1000-2000 Leuten zumacht, dann ist der Arbeitsmarkt für Leute, die nichts gesuchtes können, über Jahre hinweg übersättigt.



Du meinst also die Fachkräfte mit 20-30 Jahre Erfahrung, etlichen Weiterbildungen usw. die dann auf dem freien Arbeitsmarkt landen? Klar, "denken" war nie gefordert und auch nicht gefördert vom Chef, wozu auch - in einem nicht gerade dynamischen Umfeld wo sich nichts ändert muss man auch nicht denken. 
Diese Fachkräfte sind oft begehrt (ausgenommen: sie waren in Branchen beschäftigt die sowieso verdammt sind - wie Kohle hier, die muss man umschulen) und sie haben genug verdient um sich auch mal einen Umzug leisten zu können. Siehe meinen Beitrag oben mit Städten die zu Geisterstädten wurden nach dem der größte Arbeitgeber der Region geschlossen hatte. Mit so was rechnet man und oft genug kündigt sich das laaaaaaaaaaange vorher an (Presse, Kurzarbeit, Entlassungen, Führungswechsel, neue Gesetze whatever. - Ohren und Augen auf).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre es Amazon, hättest du recht, so nur theoretisch.
> Vermutlich hast du in deinem Alter bislang wenig mit Pflegeheimen zu tun gehabt, aber das sind nur noch selten kleine Unternehmen mit dem Chef vor Ort, sondern ein boomender Investitionsmarkt. Ehe die Message vom ausführenden Betriebsleiter nach oben gedrungen ist, vergehen Wochen. Und die Eigentümer sehen auch erstmal kein Problem, solange das Geld fließt und das wird ja direkt von den Rentnerkonten abgebucht, das fließt nicht selten bis weit über den Tod hinaus. (man glaubt gar nicht, wie viele Inkasso-Fälle in Call-Centern bearbeitet werden, in denen z.B. !AOL-Verträge! nicht mehr bezahlt werden, weil das Konto des vor Jahren verstorbenen jetzt doch mal leer war)
> Notfallplan? Nur wenn sich das engagierte Personal vor Ort drum kümmert und damit sind wir beim Knackpunkt: Nicht nur, dass die Pflegebedürftigen darunter massiv leiden bis hin zu bleibenden Schäden. Die Pfleger sind in der Regel in diesen Beruf gewechselt, weil sie Menschen auch helfen wollen. Die bringen das wortwörtlich nicht über Herz. Ist das gleiche wie bei Krankenschwestern: Es wäre deren gutes Recht, zu Feierabend zu gehen; in Anbetracht der Übermüdungsfehler wäre es sogar ihre Pflicht. Aber wenn sich da ein Mensch in Schmerzen krümmt und man genau weiß, dass man ihm helfen kann und dass es kein anderer machen wird, wenn man jetzt in den wohl verdienten Feierabend geht, dann bleiben solche Leute eben doch. Und das kann man ihnen nur hoch anrechnen, aber im Endeffekt wird es auf dem Konto halt eher abgezogen.
> Kapitalimus und Konkurrenzkampf gerät an seine Grenzen, wenn es um Schicksale geht.



Doch, hab auch schon jemanden in einen Pflegeheim bringen müssen der kurz danach verstorben ist. Aber nicht weil da irgendwelche Fehler gemacht wurden, natürliche Todesursache. 
Und gerade weil das ein fetter Investitionsmarkt ist, wird da genau drauf geachtet was an Gewinnen machbar ist und was man alles tun kann und darf und was nicht. Genau wie Amazon halten sich alle großen mehr oder weniger an die Regeln - auch wenn sie eine Armee an Anwälten haben, muss man es ja nicht drauf anlegen. Facebook ausgenommen, die treten jedem Monat in einen Scheißhaufen.
Dort geht alles sofort zum Chef. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn der innerhalb von Minuten über einen geplanten Streik in einer Filiale wissen würde. Je größer, desto besser wird nachgesehen. 
Deswegen müssen sich dort die Mitarbeiter wirklich koordiniert über alle Filialen gleichzeitig in einen Streik begeben sonst hat es 0 Wirkung, wie gerade bei Amazon. Das eine Warenhaus streikt, das andere 150km weiter nicht und der Kunde bekommt davon nix mit, für Amazon ist das nur eine reguläre Störung im Betriebsablauf die bereits eingeplant war (da die Streiks angekündigt sind, sind die noch einfacher zu umgehen als schlechtes Wetter oder andere Vorfälle). 
Und wer wirklich ein Herz für Patienten hat, der würde sich darum kümmern das es genug Personal gibt, das Personal gut genug bezahlt wird, ausgeschlafenes Personal ist ebenfalls nötig - das ist kein Fließband wo man im schlimmsten Fall paar Bauteile versemmelt und ne Pause verursacht sondern es geht da um Leben. Und genug Stand-By Personal für Krankheitsfälle usw. damit keine Station je unterbesetzt ist oder mit Leuten auskommen muss die weit über die reguläre Arbeitszeit noch arbeiten müssen.
Da hab ich keinerlei Mitleid mit den Leuten. Wer sich um Patienten wirklich kümmern will, fängt bei dem Personal an und das Personal kümmert sich dann um alle kleineren Baustellen die ohne Personal sowieso nicht fertig werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Doch, es wird auch um dauerhafte Speicherung geben. Das Ausbaupotential für Windkraft ist endlich und die volle Ausnutzung von Winterstürmen teuer. Ein großer Schlüsselbaustein für unseren künftigen Energiemix im ohnehin zubetonierten Deutschland ist Photovoltaik. Deren Leistung schwankt aber nicht nur im Tages- sondern ganz massiv auch im Jahresverlauf. Noch ist das egal, denn ob wir die Kohle im Sommer oder im Winter verheizen macht keinen großen Unterschied. Aber irgendwann werden wir vor der Frage stehen: Kraftwerksleistung so dimensionieren, dass wir im Winter gut auskommen und im Sommer Überkapazitäten von Faktor 5-7 haben? Oder so ausbauen, dass es im Jahresmittel + Puffer entspannt reicht und den sommerlichen Überschuss für den Winter zwischenspeichern?
> Das Ganze ist einfach eine Kosten- und Effizienzfrage. Wenn wir Strom mit 30% Effizienz über ein halbes Jahr zwischenspeichern könnten, würde sich die zu installierende Kraftwerksleistung dritteln. Und 30% können wir auf Wasserstoffbasis schon heute schaffen, rein elektrisch bewegen wir uns auf >60% zu. Weniger klar ist derzeit, wie teuer die Kraftwerksleistung in ein paar Jahrzehnten ist. Einerseits werden die Zellen immer noch stetig billiger, andererseits reden wir hier von Dimensionen, bei denen die Dächer in bester Lage nicht mehr ausreichen und zur besseren Lastverteilung werden schon heute zunehemend Ost- und Westlagen berücksichtigt. Die brechen im Winter aber eher noch stärker ein. Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass wir ganz ohne Langezeitspeicher auskommen werden und die intensive Forschung an p2g wird unter genau der gleichen, wissenschaftlich wesentlich besser fundierten Ahnung vorangetrieben. Offen sind noch die Dimensionen und die Einbindung von Kohlenstoff. Werden wir soviel Wasserstoff produzieren (müssen), dass sich auch ein neues Verteiler- und Speichernetz für die direkte Nutzung lohnt? Dann können wir das auch direkt für Brennstoffzellenautos nutzen. Oder wird es nur ein paar zentrale Anlagen in der Nähe bestehender Gaskavernen geben? Und wenn wir doch eine Verteilerstruktur wollen: Ist es mittelfristig günstiger noch eine große Ladung Effizienz zu opfern und Methan zu synthetisieren, aber die bestehende Erdgasinfrastruktur zu nutzen? Oder bauen wir alles um und nehmen Wasserstoff direkt? Für letzteres entscheidend ist z.B. auch der Fortschritt bei den Direktmethanzellen und bei möglichen Synthesewegen. Ich frage mich z.B. seit langem, wieso man Biomasse nicht mit großtechnisch H2 zu Methan umsetzt (oder vorerst zu Ethanol), anstatt Mirkoben damit zu füttern, bei denen nur etwas Methan als Abfallstoff neben CO2 entsteht.



Die Verteilung zwischen Sommer und Winter verschiebt sich. Dadurch das die Winter wesentlich milder werden sinkt der Energiebedarf gerade (hallo, 4.1.2020, noch kein Schnee und Leute mussten nur 2x die Autos kratzen bislang weil es sonst +/-0°C oder noch höhere Temperaturen waren?), im Sommer steigt dieser (42°C Rekordtemperaturen, gnadenlos ausverkaufte Klimaanlagen. Noch so n Sommer und dann hängen Klimaanlagen überall - Leute sehen es nicht ein halbtot den ganzen Sommer über rumzulaufen). 
Und denke mal weiter. Wir wollen KOMPLETT von Kraftwerken weg. Inklusive Gaskraftwerken. Und Brennstoffzellen, nix Wasserstoff.
Rein erneuerbare Energiequellen die in ihren reinsten Form benutzt werden - Strom erzeugen auf direktem Wege. Keine Umwandlung mit riesigen Verlusten.
Ja, dafür werden wir Speicher brauchen, die wir hier auch am besten recht weit in der Pampa aufbauen und dann über ein massives Stromnetz anklemmen. Wir werden aber bei weitem nicht so viele Speicher brauchen wie man denkt. Das ist für mich ja der größte Vorteil der IoT-Technologie - weil jeder Toaster, jede Mikrowelle und jeder Fernseher nicht nur dumme analoge Geräte sind, können sie ihren Verbrauch anhand der reinkommenden Daten über das Netz steuern.
Jeder Laptop HAT diese Technologie bereits - in dem sich getrennte Energieprofile für Batteriebetrieb und Steckdosenbetrieb einstellen lassen. Das ist ein ganz anderer Ansatz für das Problem. Anstatt das primitive Netz mit so viel Strom zu füttern wie gerade benötigt wird und bei steigendem Bedarf noch Backup-Kraftwerke hochfahren zu müssen, kann man ein intelligentes Netz aufbauen das so was verhindert ohne das die Kunden viel davon merken. 
Stell dir einfach vor, das Netz ist überlastet, dein PC kriegt das via die API mit und senkt einfach mal die Taktrate und Vcore für GPU und CPU, stellt den Monitor von 144 auf 90Hz und paar andere Kleinigkeiten - bitte sehr, locker 20% weniger Last. Nur wenn man will natürlich, niemand muss gezwungen werden, aber es wäre eine Option und ich würde es nutzen. Ich hab nen fetten 43" 4K Monitor auf voller Helligkeit, das Teil saugt auch (Hauptmonitor). Wenn die Helligkeit dynamisch abgesenkt wird um das Netz zu stabilisieren - warum denn nicht? 
Sollte ich das nicht wollen kann ich das ja überschreiben.
Deswegen: weg mit Brennstoffen aller Art, egal ob flüssig oder gasförmig. Egal ob fossil oder sauber erzeugt mit Strom aus regenerativen Quellen. Diese werden nur in geringen Mengen dort gebraucht wo sich Strom nicht einsetzen lässt und das sind definitiv nicht die breiten Massen. 
Es ist sowieso schon alles elektrifiziert, es sind nur die Motoren die überwiegend auf flüssige Treibstoffe setzen und das am Land, zu Wasser und in der Luft. Der Rest kann und wird bereits elektrisch betrieben. Inklusive der ganzen Spielzeuge in den besagten Fahrzeugen 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Stromnetz, was bereits da ist, reicht vielerorts nicht für flächendeckenden Einsatz von Batterieautos. Die Frage ist also: Bauen wir ein verdoppeltes Stromnetz? Bringen wir die bestehenden Leitungen an ihre absolute Belastungsgrenze und fügen an allen möglichen Zwischenpunkten Akkus ein, die alle bezahlt und ständig unter deutlichem Effizienzverlusten geh- oder entladen werden müssen, um einen möglichst homogenen Stromfluss zu erreichen? Und leben wir damit, dass im Falle eines Schadens der unkompensierbare Totalausfall ganzer Landesteile droht? Oder überdimensionieren wir den Neubau so wie bisher? Die Alternative ist halt ein Energieträger, der selbst mobil ist. Und so schlimm, wie du es darstellst, ist Wasserstoff nicht. Schlimmer als Benzin oder gar Diesel, ja, aber nicht unbedingt als Erdgas. Anders - klar - aber in einigen Szenarien sogar deutlich besser, weil sich nur schwer explosionsfähige Gemische ansammeln können. Natürlich ist das für den deutschen Michel trotzdem ein Problem, aber das gilt ja auch für jede Stromleitung. Und im Gegensatz zu denen braucht Wasserstoff dank des schnellen "Ladens" halt weiterhin nur punktuelle Infrastruktur, was gerade in Städten und an Autobahnen ein extremer Vorteil ist.



Die Leitungen werden ausgetauscht werden müssen um den steigenden Bedarf zu decken. Der auch schon ohne E-Autos steigt. Trotz besserer Effizienz überall sinkt der Stromverbrauch nicht, er steigt. 
Leute wollen konsumieren, immer dickere Glotzen (was bringt einem die Effizienz wenn man dafür die Größe vom Panel verdoppelt?), immer mehr Geräte im Stand-By/Always On, Klimaanlagen um sich gegen das bekloppte Wetter zu behaupten und viel mehr. Und dann am besten noch 1-2 Elektroautos in die Garage stellen. Das Stromnetz muss sich an den Bedarf anpassen, ohne Flickenteppich und Notlösungen. 
Wasserstoff würde weiterhin eine zentralisierte Infrastruktur darstellen - wenige Knotenpunkte aka Tankstellen an denen sich Leute stapeln. Strom ist komplett dezentralisiert, eine Steckdose lässt sich überall finden, das ist der größte Vorteil davon. Dazu ist Strom sehr ungefährlich im Vergleich zum Wasserstoff, das ist auch ein Argument. Dafür braucht es nichts spezielles an Infrastruktur, wir müssen nur die vorhandene Infrastruktur n wenig verdichten und Supercharger überall hinpappen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Australien und USA liegen Stromtrassen afaik gern parallel zu Verkehrstrassen (wie sonst sollte man sie auch bauen?), in Russland vermutlich auch. Das macht also gar keinen großen Unterschied. Je nach vorhandener Leitung könnte gerade für die Strom sogar die bessere Alternative sein, weil Strom eben sowieso überall, wo Menschen sind, schon vorhanden ist und wenn man sowie starke Leitungen für die Durchleitung über große Entfernugen hat oder autarke Versorgung mit Solar, dann sind ein paar Batterieautos leicht integriert. Ein Problem gibt es eher im dicht bebauten Deutschland, wo eigentlich kein Platz für zusätzliche Infrastruktur ist und die bestehende jeden m² als exakt für den bisherigen Bedarf ausgebauten Endpunkt erachtet. Von den gebündelten Belastungen durch unseren Reiseverkehr ganz zu schweigen, in Australien fahren nicht 100000 am gleichen Tag in die Ferien Richtung Süden und brauchen Tankmöglichkeiten für 200 Autos pro Stunde (bei 600+ km realer Reichweite) beziehungsweise 400 Autos pro Stunde (bei realen Batterieautos) an einem einzigen Rastplatz.


Auch in Russland sind sie so angelegt, bis auf die ganz entlegenen Regionen wo man aber eh n halbes Jahr lang nur via Helikopter vorankommt, die haben da ganz andere Vorstellungen von Mobilität und die haben noch nie ein E-Auto in echt gesehen  Liegt aber unter anderem daran weil das E-Auto es niemals aus eigener Kraft dahin schaffen würde selbst wenns Ladesäulen überall gäbe. 
Hier kommt das dicke ABER: diese Länder sind so massiv, da müsste man mitten im nichts, wo nur Wildschweine, Kangaroos und Waschbären rumlaufen, einfach mal so Ladesäulen hinbauen die von niemandem benutzt werden. USA hat das Problem bereits - auch das massive von Tesla finanzierte Netz der Supercharger hat weiße Flecken wo man mit voller Reichweite nicht von Supercharger bis Supercharger kommt und mit regulären Steckdosen laden müsste. Das sind überwiegend entlegene oder dünn besiedelte Gebiete. 
Hier im Land ist es hingegen so das praktisch überall schon was steht, dazu sind alle X Kilometer auf der Autobahn oder Bundesstraße besiedelte Gebiete egal wohin man fährt, wirklich große Entfernungen gibt es hier nicht.
Und die Urlauber mit ihren Karren sattelt man auf Züge um. Ist umweltfreundlicher und nicht viel langsamer. Ich verstehe die sowieso nicht, warum will man unbedingt im Auto schimmeln während man alle seine Mitfahrer in anderen Fahrzeugen kennenlernt im Stau - wenn es doch via Zug viel viel komfortabler und genau so schnell ist?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt immer davon ab, welche Art von fahren man meint: Geradeaus oder um Kurven? Für ersteres braucht es nur ein straffes/straffwerdendes Fahrwerk, ausreichend dimensionierte Reifen und einen starken Motor. Das können unsere Ingenieure und das klappt auch in jeder Fahrzeugklasse. Warum sollte sich ein Q8 da anders verhalten als ein A2 mit gleichem Höhe-Breite-Verhältnis? Auch die zweite A-Klasse wäre, hätte sie etwas größere Räder gehabt, ein guter Bezugspunkt. Das einzig neue bei den Monster-SUVs ist, dass die Kisten jetzt ab Werk mit brachialer Motorleistung für die Längsdynamik ausgeliefert wurden, während niemand einen A2 mit (auf die Größe umgelegt) 300 PS verkauft hat und dass das ganze eben in jede Richtung größer geworden ist. Zumindest für mich hat das aber nichts mit Fahrspaß zu tun. Fahrspaß fängt da an, wo der Kurvenradius regelmäßig kleiner ist als die Länge von manch deutschem "Stadtauto" und mit einem Bentayga sehe ich mich, ungeachtet des kleinen Problems beim Anschaffungspreis, nicht so schnell über mediterane Landstraßen wuseln. (Abgesehen davon, dass das Ding ******* aussieht, Bentley finde ich noch hässlicher als Mercedes) Da ist schon der für heutige Verhältnisse extrem schlanke Passat 3B (1,74 m ohne; knapp 1,90 m mit Spiegeln - das ist Scoda-Fabia-Niveau, ein ""Mini"" ist schon fetter und unübersichtlicher) trotz Audi-Mehrlenker-Vorderachse gerade so beweglich genug, damit man sich mit 100 PS nicht zurück halten muss. Echten "Fahrspaß" habe ich vor zwei Jahren im Form eines Caterham (vermutlich - kann natürlich auch ein Aries, Donkervoort, etc. gewesen sein) und eines 340R im Rückspiegel gehabt (aber nur sehr kurz, bis ich bei nächster Gelegenheit brav Platz machen konnte ). Abgesehen von der Elise sind das imho die einzigen Autos, die das Siegel verdienen könnten. Aber letztere verbraucht ja nicht halb so viel, wie ein echtes deutsches Spaßmobil...



Kurven fahren versteht sich. Und da sind es immer noch Wandschränke, aber nicht mehr so schlecht wie früher. Man hat nicht das Gefühl das die Kiste aus der Kurve fliegt oder umkippt. Auch bei Seitenwind wird das Fahrzeug nicht weggeschoben oder man denkt das es gleich umkippt. 
Klar kommen die an gute Fahrzeuge ran. Gutes Handling gibt es bei einem Dunebuggy oder bei einem Mountainbike, alles andere ist für mich trotzdem n Wandschrank - bin halt verwöhnt.
Aber Leute lieben die Dinger, sieht man ja auch das die sich verkaufen trotz kranken Preisen, kranken Verbrauchswerten und Ersatzteilen die mehr kosten als die BrustOP bei der Frau..




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Tesla ist vom Konzept und der Produktion her ein Kleinhersteller, der aber gigantische Aufmerksamkeit erfährt und in seinem Luxussegment mit dem Antrieb ein Monopol hat. => Nachfrage über Angebot ist gar nicht so schwer. Aber man ist meilenweit davon entfernt, die großen am Markt unter Druck zu setzen und man kann, ausgehend von der aktuellen Position, auch nicht einfach in weitere Segmente springen. Tesla kann weder Premium-Qualität/Luxus-Markt noch günstig, sie können keine Großserie, bislang tun sie sich sehr schwer mit neuen Karosserieformen, haben immer wieder Qualitsmängel und Produktionsprobleme, etc. Halt ein Kleinhersteller. Wie alle anderen dieser Art ist Tesla aus Sicht der Großen deswegen aber weniger ein Konkurrent und mehr ein Marktaufspürer: Die haben klar gemacht, dass teure Batterieautos wieder erwarten doch lukrativ sein können und jetzt steigen andere ein. Normalerweise verschwinden die kleinen dann ganz schnell vom Markt, weil sie einfach nicht querfinanzieren können - mal gucken, wie lange Tesla sich mit der vergleichsweise weit reichenden vertikalen Integration und vor allem dem Ladenetz behaupten kann.


Ja wie lange sind andere Firmen gewachsen? Bis bei denen die Massenproduktion wirklich machbar wurde. Bis die QA so gut war das da Kleinigkeiten wie Spaltmaße ausgefiltert werden? Was Tesla kann: Markting, Trends aufspüren, gehobenes Mittelsegment bedienen (Luxus, aber nur ein wenig). Sie haben ein klares Konzept - mit teuren Autos anfangen wo der Bedarf nicht so bekloppt ist das man 10 Jahre Warteschlangen produzieren müsste, langsam die Infrastruktur ausbauen und neue Werke etc. und dann langsam auf die breite Masse zugehen mit dem Model3. 
Niemand hindert sie daran ein Model1 Hatchback für so 25.000$ (vor Steuern) zu bringen und z.B. Model5 als Minivan/Kleinbus so für 60.000 (nicht zu viel dafür, ist ja auch mehr Auto dran). Aber sie haben aktuell keine Kapazitäten für diese Modelle, selbst wenn sie fertig entwickelt wären. Gib denen Zeit. Elon Musk ist eine polarisierende Figur die Tesla zu einem Apple-Analog in der Autowelt machen kann. Etwas was teuer ist, aber gut (nicht perfekt, gut), etwas was einen enormen Kult erschafft und eine Fanbase die sich in einem verdammten Zelt vor dem Laden parken würde um das neuste Modell kaufen zu können. Und die Größe kommt mit der Zeit. Zu schnell wachsen ist übrigens ungesund. 
Und genau wie bei Apple werden die Leute die hohen Preise verglichen mit der Konkurrenz locker bezahlen. Weil es geil ist. Weil man es haben will. Und weil geizen nicht immer geil ist. Und da freue ich mich drauf wenns klappt. Man muss Apple nicht mögen, aber ihr Effekt auf bestimmte Produkte war enorm und sie haben dicke Konkurrenz wie Nokia praktisch vom Markt geprügelt. Diese Chance hat Tesla auch und aktuell sieht alles so aus wie damals bei Nokia - dicker Hersteller ignoriert die Trends und setzt auf altbewährte Produkte und wird damit richtig hart auf die Fresse fallen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also hat sich fast gar nichts getan, außer dass ein paar Fehl-Sparkonstruktionen (Sicherheit) ausgeräumt wurden und die Produktion der Nachfrage angepasst wurde?
> Das große Problem für die Akzeptanz bei der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung sind derzeit Kapazität und Gewicht. Und bei beiden tut sich sehr wenig. Li-Io war ein ganz großer Schritt Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er und bis Mitte/Ende der 90er hat man noch deutliche Fortschritte gemacht. Aber obwohl seidem Kohle ohne Ende aus mobilen Elektroniksegment in die Forschung fließt, hat sich kaum eine neue Idee wirklich in Serienprodukte niederschlagen können, weil die Chemie einfach am Limit ist. Was wir bräuchten, um Verbrenner 1:1 zu ersetzen, ist eine Verdoppelung der Kapazität pro Volumen bei einer Halbierung des Gewichtes und das Ganze am besten noch mit 10-C-Ladetauglichkeit. Und das ist absolut utopisch, dafür braucht es vollkommen neu Techniken. Nimh, die wohl als am zweiintensivsten erforschte Zellchemie gelten dürften, haben in ihrer gesamten Geschichte keine derartigen Sprünge hingelegt und Li-Io ist tief im abnehmenden Grenzertrag. So wie das Elektroauto jetzt auftritt, kann es aber nur im Rahmen einer kompletten Mobilitätswende ein große Rolle einnehmen - und bei einer kompletten Mobilitätswende sollten Autos eigentlich gar keine große Rolle mehr haben, aber die breite Masse trägt radikale Änderungen so schnell nicht mit. Da werden auch sinkende Preise nur eingeschränkt etwas dran ändern. Guck dir mal an, wie sich 3000 € Steuergeschenk auf die Zulassungszahlen außerhalb von Eigenzulassungen der Hersteller und Firmenwagen (mit weiteren Subventionen) ausgwirkt haben: So gut wie gar nicht. Der Marktanteil ist vielleicht um Zehntelprozent gestiegen.



Kapazität und Akzeptanz sind aktuell komplett verdreht. Die meisten Leute fahren mit dem Auto nicht weit und würden mit einer Ladung beim Tesla Model 3 z.B. locker 3-4 Arbeitstage überstehen. Aber der deutsche Michel will unbedingt das seine Karre in seinem Heimatort vollgetankt wird und das man sich dann 1000km im Stau bis in den Urlaubsort knödeln kann! Obwohl das nur 1x im Jahr vorkommt und im Urlaub die 30-60min am Supercharger unterwegs verdammt egal sind - geht raus, pinkeln, was essen, paar Fotos machen, entspannen, so lange am Stück zu fahren ist eh gefährlich. Aber nö, das wird nicht akzeptiert. Ich könnte ja mal zu meiner Schwiegermutter fahren und dann muss ich unterwegs 2x laden?! NICHT MIT MIR! - Das ist unser Problem. 
Gewicht - es ist relativ. Klar, leichtes Auto ist besser. Aber lieber fahre ich noch ne Tonne Batterien durch die Gegend als einen Stinker. Weil die Batterien (sofern mit eneuerbarer Energiequelle geladen) absolut nichts schlimmes sind. Bei genug Strom aus regenerativen Quellen ist das Gewicht egal und wie man sagte wirkt sich das eh positiv auf das Fahrverhalten aus. Das ist ja kein Smartphone oder Laptop wo das Gewicht und Größe sowie Kapazität eine Rolle spielen, bei einem Fahrzeug ist das piepegal. 
Und noch mal - alles was sich aktuell hier auf dem Markt als E-Auto befindet und kein Tesla ist, ist Elektroschrott. Ausgenommen Opel Ampera-e oder Chevy Bolt (in USA), der ist brauchbar. Ist ja klar das es keine Sau haben will. 
Dazu kommt eben die besagte unbegründete Angst vor der Reichweite (die sich ebenfalls mit einem Tesla lösen lässt weil die haben genug Reichweite) und allgemein schlechten E-Autos hier. 
Und manche sind Petrolheads, die würden nen Stinker fahren, selbst dann wenn es hier wie bei Mad Max aussieht. Obwohl, da macht der Stinker ja auch sinn


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja Hartz4 ist nicht das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen. Die werden dir trotzdem Arbeitsangebote unterbreiten. Die werden dir trotzdem Termine vergeben zu denen du erscheinen sollst. Und die haben das Ziel den Leistungsempfänger in den regulären Alltag inklusive Job zu jagen. Ist auch nicht verkehrt, jeder der kann soll ja auch arbeiten. Soll, muss nicht, wir können keinen zwingen.



Sag ich nichts dagegen, auch wenn ich der Sache selbst ambivalent gegenüber stehe. Aber: Der gesamte Mechanismus ist eben darauf ausgelegt, jemand zu der Annahme einer Arbeit zu zwingen, auch wenn ihm das nicht im geringsten in den Kram passt. Und das trifft nicht nur Slacker, die normale Arbeit ablehnen, sondern auch fließige Leute, die an die übelsten Ausbeuter vertickt werden. Und nein: Nur weil man HartzIV bezieht gehört man noch lange nicht zu den Leuten, die sich in so einer Situation ""Geld woanders beschaffen"". Millionen von Menschen nehmen das hin, müssen das hinnehmen und gehen deswegen Jobs nach, von denen du aus gutem Grund sagst, dass sie niemand machen sollte. "eigentlich niemand machen sollte" wäre aber die korrekte Formulierung für den Unterschied sorgt das Amt. Und das erzwingt nicht die Akzeptanz miserabler Bedingungen im Betrieb, sondern auch lange Pendelstrecken für Leute, bei denen ein Umzug weder angebracht noch möglich ist.

Deswegen hänge ich bei meinen regelmäßigen Forderungen nach wesentlich höheren Spritpreisen, Abschaffung der Pendlerpauschale, etc. neben anderen Ausgleichsmaßnahmen auch regelmäßig eine Neudefinition für "zumutbare Arbeit" ran. Das Limit sind in meinen Augen 60 Minuten Abreitsweg von der Haustür zu Schichtbeginn und zurück unter Nutzung des ÖPNV. Erst wenn wir das haben, kann man wirklich sagen, dass es sich alle Pendler auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit etwas besser gehen lassen.
(Wer jetzt sagt "2 Stunden Arbeitsweg am Tag ist viel zu viel": Stimmt, 30-45 Minuten je Richtung wäre auch imho das Maximum für "angenehm", aber dieses Kriterium duldet die Allgemeinheit für HartzIVer eh nicht und 60 Minuten insgesamt sind schon verdammt knapp, wenn man außerhalb einer Großstadt ist. Da kommt man schnell auf 30 Minuten Fahrzeit, 10 Minuten Umsteigen in der Mitte und wenn man dann noch 10 Minuten von und zur Haltestelle läuft, muss die Linie zufällig schon in einem 10-Minuten schmalen Zeitfenster fahren, was bei einem 30-Minutentakt meist nicht der Fall ist.)



> Noch mal, es sind keine Nomaden. Wer 1x für nen neuen Job umzieht ist kein Nomade.



Klassische Nomaden schlagen 2-4 mal im Jahr ihre Zelte an einem neuen Ort auf und die ziehen auch noch im Kreis. Wenn deine Begriffsauffassung derart weit vom Standard abweicht, solltest du erstmal genau erklären, wen du hier eigentlich als Gegenbeispiel heranziehen willst. Aber üblich ist es in Deutschland 5-10-20-40 Jahre im gleichen Ort zu leben und jeder, der häufiger als 1x in fünf Jahren umzieht, führt definitiv ein ungewöhnlich mobiles Leben. Inbesondere auch eins, das mit herkömmlichen sozialen Bindungen und Familiengründung inkompatibel ist.



> Und wenn man in einem befristeten Vertrag hängt und nicht verlängert wird - man WILL ja dort nicht verlängert werden. Wenn man wie Dreck behandelt wird ist auch ein dickes Gehalt nix wert. Und wenn nicht mal das als Argument bleibt, was will man da noch? Sich vernünftig kündigen lassen oder nicht verlängern, dem alten Chef die Krätze wünschen und neue Arbeit antreten.
> Klar, das hängt davon ab wie stark man mental ist, wie hart man es haben will, ob man sich durchsetzen will oder nur mitschwimmen bei dem Job den man hat und wie die eigenen Skills halt sind.



Und es hängt davon ab, wie alt man ist, was man schon hinter sich hat und vor allem wie restliche Lage in der Gegend ist. Und viele dieser Faktoren kann man eben nicht beeinflussen - für Millionen Menschen in Deutschland ZU viele.



> Solche Fähigkeiten hat jeder, nur will sie nicht jeder einsetzen. Jeder weiß das es Anwälte für Arbeitsrecht gibt. Aber nur wenige gehen zu denen und lassen ihre Verträge und Arbeitszeiten etc. prüfen.



Hast du mal beim Amt Kostenübernahme für einen Anwaltstermin beantragt?



> Diese Fachkräfte sind oft begehrt (ausgenommen: sie waren in Branchen beschäftigt die sowieso verdammt sind - wie Kohle hier, die muss man umschulen)



Kohle, Stahl, Solarindustrie, Versandhäuser, Haushaltselektronik, Schiffsbau - und das sind nur die ""Ausnahmen"" die mir in 10 Sekunden aus dem Kopf einfallen, obwohl ich normalerweise recht wenig auf Menschen und mehr auf die Natur gebe. Autoindustrie könnte man fast schon mitzählen, kann es aber definitiv in ein paar Jahren und in einem Drittel Deutschlands kommen noch Altlasten hinzu. Zusammengenommen ist das eine hohe 6- bis niedrige 7-stellige Zahl von Leuten, die du als "Ausnahme" abtust...
Unternehmen mit >10000 Mitarbeitern gehen selten Pleite, weil ihnen ein dummer Fehler unterlaufen ist, sondern meist weil die gesamte Branche im Abschwung/Umbruch ist und der komplette Laden es verpennt hat, sich auf etwas neues auszurichten. Und nun rate mal, wie große der Korrelationsfaktor zwischen solchen Unternehmensleitungen ist und denjenigen, die ihre Mitarbeitern in 30 Jahren keine einzige außerbetriebliche Weiterbildung haben zukommen lassen? (wenn überhaupt eine)
Eben. Das sind Fachleute in "Quelle-Bestellungen bearbeiten", "Ostseefischkutter einrichten" und "Ruhrkohle verkoken". Die haben auf dem Arbeitsmarkt keine "Berufserfahrung", weil ihre Erfahrung nichts mehr wert ist, die haben einfach nur ihr hohes Alter (mit einhergehenden Gebrechen) im Vergleich zu einem exakt gleich unpassend qualifizierten Studenten oder Schulabgänger. Und die etwas besseren Aushilfsjobs gehen dementsprechend an letztere. Keiner stellt die 50 jährige zum Kellnern ein oder versucht jemandem Jahrgang 65 beizubringen, wie er die neuesten Telekom-Verträge am besten an den Mann bringt. Setz dich mal an der Küste in ein Jobcenter und sprech mit 1-2 Leuten. Es wird nicht lange dauern, bis dir jemand begegnet, dessen einzige bezahlte Beschäftigung der letzten Jahre eine 1-€-Zwangsmaßnahme als Müllsammler auf der Straße war und dessen Frau (ehemals Hausfrau) froh sein muss, dass sie für O2 (zu dort üblichen Bedingungen) die SIM-Karten in Briefumschläge packt.



> Da hab ich keinerlei Mitleid mit den Leuten. Wer sich um Patienten wirklich kümmern will, fängt bei dem Personal an und das Personal kümmert sich dann um alle kleineren Baustellen die ohne Personal sowieso nicht fertig werden.



Kümmern wollen tut sich nur das Personal unten, nicht die Entscheider oben über das Personal. Die sehen nur Ausgaben und Einnahmen und erst wenn die Einnahmen wegbrechen, dann reagieren sie. Wo Leute ein halbes Jahr vergeblich nach Heimplätzen suchen, brechen aber keine Einnahmen weg, nur weil mal in der Winterzeit die Personaldecke von normalerweise 75% wegen Krankheit auf 50% einbricht. Und wenn die 50% auch noch zu Hause bleiben, wird trotzdem nicht zwei Stunden später mit jemand mit dem Geldbündel bei den Streikenden zu Hause winken. Du hast recht: Gemeldet wird das denen. Und wenn das dritte Loch nicht gerade wichtiger ist, werden sie vielleicht sogar in leichte Panik verfallen und anfangen, sich Gedanken zu machen. Aber was glaubst du, wie lange Pflegefälle ohne Pflege überleben und wie lange es dauert, bis diese Gedanken zu "hmm, SO lautet der neue, faire Arbeitsvertrag und der wurde auch von den Eigentümern abgesegnet" führen?
Eben. Und über alle Filialen eines Investors hinweg muss man auch erstmal einen Streik organisieren können. Zwar herrscht in der Branche kein hire & fire, weil ersteres kaum möglich ist, aber die zahlreichen osteuropäischen Kräfte sind nicht gewerkschaftlich organisiert und allgemein wollen die Gewerkschaften selbst auch nicht mit sterbenen Omis assoziiert werden. Und das Personal, wie gesagt, auch nicht.



> Die Verteilung zwischen Sommer und Winter verschiebt sich. Dadurch das die Winter wesentlich milder werden sinkt der Energiebedarf gerade (hallo, 4.1.2020, noch kein Schnee und Leute mussten nur 2x die Autos kratzen bislang weil es sonst +/-0°C oder noch höhere Temperaturen waren?), im Sommer steigt dieser (42°C Rekordtemperaturen, gnadenlos ausverkaufte Klimaanlagen. Noch so n Sommer und dann hängen Klimaanlagen überall - Leute sehen es nicht ein halbtot den ganzen Sommer über rumzulaufen).
> Und denke mal weiter. Wir wollen KOMPLETT von Kraftwerken weg. Inklusive Gaskraftwerken. Und Brennstoffzellen, nix Wasserstoff.



Heizen und kühlen ist pillepalle. In einem gut isolierten Haus (und ohne gute Isolierung haben wir eh verloren) must du auch bei -20 °C kaum zuheizen und umgekehrt auch wenig kühlen, außerdem geht das auch direkt über solar. Das hat auf den Jahrezyklus mittelfristig keinen großen Einfluss mehr. Aber ein Großteil unserer Verbrauches, nämlich Verkehr, Beleuchtung, Prozessenergie, Elektronik, etc. ist unabhängig vom Jahresverlauf - im Gegensatz zu Produktion der erneuerbaren Energien und nur auf diese Lücke habe ich mich bezogen. Würde man den aktuellen Verbrauchszyklus inklusive Heizwärme zugrunde legen, läge zwischen dem im Winter und Sommer benötigten EE-Ausbau vermutlich Faktor 15.



> Das ist für mich ja der größte Vorteil der IoT-Technologie - weil jeder Toaster, jede Mikrowelle und jeder Fernseher nicht nur dumme analoge Geräte sind, können sie ihren Verbrauch anhand der reinkommenden Daten über das Netz steuern.
> Jeder Laptop HAT diese Technologie bereits - in dem sich getrennte Energieprofile für Batteriebetrieb und Steckdosenbetrieb einstellen lassen. Das ist ein ganz anderer Ansatz für das Problem. Anstatt das primitive Netz mit so viel Strom zu füttern wie gerade benötigt wird und bei steigendem Bedarf noch Backup-Kraftwerke hochfahren zu müssen, kann man ein intelligentes Netz aufbauen das so was verhindert ohne das die Kunden viel davon merken.
> Stell dir einfach vor, das Netz ist überlastet, dein PC kriegt das via die API mit und senkt einfach mal die Taktrate und Vcore für GPU und CPU, stellt den Monitor von 144 auf 90Hz und paar andere Kleinigkeiten - bitte sehr, locker 20% weniger Last.



Du beweißt schon wieder den geistigen Horizont einer Erbse. Ich rede ausdrücklich nicht von minütlichen oder stündlichen Schwankungen, die gleichen sich durch die Vielzahl von Nutzern schon heute weitestgehend aus und der Rest wird durch die Masseträgheit von Windrädern und ein paar kleine, schon vorhanden Batteriespeicher locker kompensiert. Ich rede ganz klar von der saisonalen Produktionsschwankung über mehrere Quartale hinweg und sorry, nein:
Mein Frühstückstoast für morgen kann auch der intelligenteste Toaster nicht mit Strom aus dem Juli zubereiten, ohne dafür auf Langzeitspeicher zurückzugreifen.



> Wasserstoff würde weiterhin eine zentralisierte Infrastruktur darstellen - wenige Knotenpunkte aka Tankstellen an denen sich Leute stapeln. Strom ist komplett dezentralisiert, eine Steckdose lässt sich überall finden, das ist der größte Vorteil davon. Dazu ist Strom sehr ungefährlich im Vergleich zum Wasserstoff, das ist auch ein Argument. Dafür braucht es nichts spezielles an Infrastruktur, wir müssen nur die vorhandene Infrastruktur n wenig verdichten und Supercharger überall hinpappen.



Nein, "ein wenig" verdichten reicht da nicht. Du redest von einem Ausbau um +50 bis +100% bis in den letzten Winkel. Oder kurz gesagt ein komplettes neues, zusätzliches Stromnetz von gleicher Leistungsfähigkeit wie das während der letzten 150 Jahre aufgebaute. Das ist eine gigantische Investition. Und übrigens verwechselst du "dezentral" mit "fein verzweigt". Das Stromnetz ist komplett hierarisch und abgesehen von ein paar Ringleitungen sogar sehr arm an Redundanzen. Dezentral wäre ein Konglomerat unabhängiger, eigenständiger Einheiten und das haben wir für Strom genauso wenig wie für Wasserstoff oder Erdgas. Und wir könnten es für jeden dieser drei Energieträger in der gewünschten Leistungsfähigkeit gleich gut aufbauen. Strom hat, da gebe ich dir recht, den Vorteil, dass er weniger Sicherheitsprobleme mit sich bringt, wenn man die Mammutaufgabe stemmen will. Wasserstoff und Methan haben den Vorteil, dass man es überhaupt nicht muss, weil Energieverbrauch für Mobilität, der einen großen Anteil am feinverteilten privaten Bedarf hat, überhaupt nicht feinverteilt bedient werden muss, sondern nur an Verkehrsknotenpunkten.



> Hier kommt das dicke ABER: diese Länder sind so massiv, da müsste man mitten im nichts, wo nur Wildschweine, Kangaroos und Waschbären rumlaufen, einfach mal so Ladesäulen hinbauen die von niemandem benutzt werden.



Wenn man eine Batterieautoquote von 100% anstrebt, gäbe es jemanden, der sie benutzt. Vielleicht nur alle zwei Tage, aber viel häufiger werden einige der heute gebauten auch nicht benötigt und so ein Infrastruktur ist immer noch billiger, als für die Hillbillies eine landesweit nutzbares Zweitnetz auf Wasserstoffbasis zu schaffen. Die größere Frage ist halt, ob ein öffentliches Batterieautonetz auch für die breite Masse die beste Lösung sind, oder ob man mit Fahrrad, ÖPNV und Batterieinsellösungen (Stadtwerke, Lieferanten, etc. laden auf ihrem Hof) nicht den gesamten Bereich <400 km auch so gut abgedeckt bekommt und für den Langstrecken-Kleinverkehr (großes gehört eh auf die Schiene) nicht bei tankbaren Energieträgern bleibt, weil der Effizienzgewinn die Investitionskosten übersteigen würde.



> Und die Urlauber mit ihren Karren sattelt man auf Züge um. Ist umweltfreundlicher und nicht viel langsamer. Ich verstehe die sowieso nicht, warum will man unbedingt im Auto schimmeln während man alle seine Mitfahrer in anderen Fahrzeugen kennenlernt im Stau - wenn es doch via Zug viel viel komfortabler und genau so schnell ist?



Für mich persönlich: Ich lerne nicht gerne Menschen kennen und mache Urlaub da, wo es eher wenige davon gibt. Gut, leider sind immer mehr Campingplätze auch überlaufen und meine Reichweite reicht nicht, um den Bayern zu entkommen (warum müssen ausgerechnet die immer im Spätsommer Ferien haben?), aber man kann es versuchen. Damit geht dann zum einen einher, dass ich etwas mehr Gepäck habe und dass zu meinem Endziel garantiert kein Zug fährt. Meist ist auch der ÖPNV vor Ort viel zu mieß, um auch nur die Hälfte der Ausflüge damit zu machen.

Städte- oder Cluburlaub mit dem Auto ist dagegen wirklich fragwürdig, wird aktuell aber nicht selten von den Preisen diktiert. Wenn ich alleine in eine andere Stadt muss, zahle ich in 50% der Fälle etwas mehr für die Bahn, als mich der Sprit gekostet hätte und sehr, sehr selten weniger. Bin ich zu zweit unterwegs verdoppeln sich die Bahnkosten noch und das Auto wird verdammt attraktiv, weil ich es (s.o.) halt eh für andere Dinge besitze.




> Man muss Apple nicht mögen, aber ihr Effekt auf bestimmte Produkte war enorm und sie haben dicke Konkurrenz wie Nokia praktisch vom Markt geprügelt. Diese Chance hat Tesla auch und aktuell sieht alles so aus wie damals bei Nokia - dicker Hersteller ignoriert die Trends und setzt auf altbewährte Produkte und wird damit richtig hart auf die Fresse fallen.



Nur das Apple damals von dem iMac- und -Pod-Hoch kam, zu den größten Namen im IT-Business zählte und weltweit als Referenz für hochwertige Endkundenelektronik und vor allem für benutzerfreundliche Oberflächen galt. Und trotzdem ist der Newton geflopt und erst Handheld #2 wurde ein Hype. Tesla dagegen ... erinnerst du dich an Creatives Nomad? Ein ganz neuer Ansatz für ein altes Bedürniss, mit innovativer Technik umgesetzt, Jahre bevor die großen auch nur den Bedarf eingestanden haben und technisch "gut aber nicht perfekt". Erinnert sich außer dir und mir aber vermutlich kein zweiter dran. So ähnlich würde ich Tesla aktuell technisch einodnen. Zusätzlich haben sie Aufmerksamkeit auch außerhalb der Nerd-Szene und, wie erwähnt, das Netz und die Integration. Kann reichen, muss es aber nicht - der Berg liegt noch vor ihnen und es bleibt spannend, ob sie am Hang überrannt werden.



> Kapazität und Akzeptanz sind aktuell komplett verdreht. Die meisten Leute fahren mit dem Auto nicht weit



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Kenne in meinem gesamten Bekanntenkreis nur einen einzigen Haushalt, auf den das zutreffen könnte (und selbst der kommt auf 2x200 km im Winter in Regionen ohne Destinationcharger), alle anderen fahren mit ihrem Auto weit. Und die wenigen Statistiken, die eine entsprechende Abschätzung ermöglichen, sprechen das auch allen anderen zu. Was du vermutlich, genauso wie viele andere Batterieauto-Verblendeten meinst: Die meisten Leute fahren meistens nicht weit. Aber da müsst ihr endlich mal einsehen, dass nicht nur "die meisten", sondern ALLE Leute ihr Auto NICHT für "die meisten" ihrer Fahrten kaufen, sondern für alle. Ich z.B. brauche auch nur zweimal im Jahr eine Tagesreichweite von merklich über 1000 km und vielleicht noch 4-10 mal zusätzlich eine von 500 km (mit zunehmender Destinationcharger-Dichte könnte man es auf 2 reduzieren, aber dafür müssten die Dinger buchstäblich in jedem Wald stehen). Aber wenn ich dann noch die Fahrten an den Tagen zwischen den beiden 1000ern dranhänge und die km aufaddiere, ergeben sich 50-70% meiner Gesamtfahrstrecke. Obwohl selbst bei mir als nicht-Pendler sicherlich 80% der Fahrten bei unter 20 km liegen. Aber ich kauf mir kein Auto, um einmal die Woche einzukaufen und das Bisschen Sprit, dass die "Tragehilfe" dabei verbraucht, merkt auch das Klima nicht. Was zählt, sind die großen Touren, alles andere ist beim Autokauf nur kleinkram. Okay: Ich achte ein Bisschen mehr auf die Länge = den Parkplatzbedarf, als für die Langstrecken relevant wäre, weil ich Parkplätze tatsächlich sehr viel häufiger nach lokalen Kurzstrecken suche.
(und damit vermutlich fast genauso viel Zeit im Jahr verplempere, wie mit 1000 km Fahrten )




> Obwohl das nur 1x im Jahr vorkommt und im Urlaub die 30-60min am Supercharger unterwegs verdammt egal sind



60 Minuten Ladezeit sind, wenn man am Ende der Strecke noch halbwegs verkehrssicher sein will, bis zu 10% weniger Reichweite auf den Weg in den Urlaub. Und auf den ersten 50-60% begegnet mir halt geographisch bedingt kein Meer, also büße ich ein Viertel der potentiellen Urlaubsziele ein - das ist eine Menge.



> Dazu kommt eben die besagte unbegründete Angst vor der Reichweite (die sich ebenfalls mit einem Tesla lösen lässt weil die haben genug Reichweite) und allgemein schlechten E-Autos hier.
> Und manche sind Petrolheads, die würden nen Stinker fahren, selbst dann wenn es hier wie bei Mad Max aussieht. Obwohl, da macht der Stinker ja auch sinn



Eigentlich nicht. Scheinbar unbegrenzt Sprit zum verballern hat Max auch erst in den letzten beiden Teilen gehabt, in den ersten beiden dagegen war Treibstoff ein rares gut und eigentlich müsste man mal ein Remake machen, in dem ein Modell 3 mit einem leichten 20-m-Hänger voller Solarmodule lachend durch die Wüste rollt 

Bei der Reichweite gilt aber oben gesagtes: Jein. Für die Leute, die eh in den Urlaub fliegen und mit ihrem Auto Deutschland nie verlassen, reicht ein Tesla vollkommen aus. Ob die Mehrheit davon derzeit ein vergleichbar teures Auto fährt, sei aber noch dahingestellt.

Für diejenigen, die mit dem Auto Urlaub machen, ist auch die Reichweite bei Tesla knapp. Frankfurt-Vodice mit dem Passat sind zum Beispiel 12 Stunden Reisezeit inklusive kurzer Pausen und der Urlaubs-Verkehrslage in Österreich und mit einem vollen Tank am Zielort. Mit dem Tesla S mit größtem Akku sind es, laut Tesla-Routenplaner 15 Stunden Basis. Zuzüglich warten im Stau zuzüglich Pausen da, wo die Blase drückt und zuzüglich nachladen für den lokalen Verkehr ist man bei 15-17 h Reisezeit. Das heißt wenn ich um 4:00 im Passat losfahre, steht mein Zelt um 17-18 Uhr auf dem ersten Camping-Platz bzw. 1-2 Stunden später, wenn ich mir mehrere angucken musste, bis mir einer gefallen hat. Mit dem S muss ich mir spätestens in Zadar ein Hotel suchen und brauchen einen halben Tag extra für die An- und einen weitere halben extra für die Abreise. Und das setzt schon voraus, dass ich mir das Topmodell überhaupt leisten kann, was ich nicht annähernd kann. Nehmen wir mal an, ein günstiges Modell 1, so sie denn jemals eins rausbringen, hätte knapp 400 km Reichweite, dann sitze ich am Abend des ersten Urlaubstages nicht entspannend vor dem kroatischen Sonnenuntergang, sondern in einer Absteige in Llubljana. (11 h laut Planer für einen Tesla mit 375 km Reichweite, also 12-13 h Reisezeit real - aber nur 2/3 soweit wie der Passat in der gleichen Zeit kommt)

Wie gesagt: Viele Deutsche machen sowieso anders (wesentlich klimaschädlicher) Urlaub, aber wer sein Auto tatsächlich außerhalb der Reichweites des ÖPVs nutzt (und wer das nicht macht, der soll imho gar keins kaufen), dann haben Batterieautos noch reichlich Verbesserungspotential.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sag ich nichts dagegen, auch wenn ich der Sache selbst ambivalent gegenüber stehe. Aber: Der gesamte Mechanismus ist eben darauf ausgelegt, jemand zu der Annahme einer Arbeit zu zwingen, auch wenn ihm das nicht im geringsten in den Kram passt. Und das trifft nicht nur Slacker, die normale Arbeit ablehnen, sondern auch fließige Leute, die an die übelsten Ausbeuter vertickt werden. Und nein: Nur weil man HartzIV bezieht gehört man noch lange nicht zu den Leuten, die sich in so einer Situation ""Geld woanders beschaffen"". Millionen von Menschen nehmen das hin, müssen das hinnehmen und gehen deswegen Jobs nach, von denen du aus gutem Grund sagst, dass sie niemand machen sollte. "eigentlich niemand machen sollte" wäre aber die korrekte Formulierung für den Unterschied sorgt das Amt. Und das erzwingt nicht die Akzeptanz miserabler Bedingungen im Betrieb, sondern auch lange Pendelstrecken für Leute, bei denen ein Umzug weder angebracht noch möglich ist.
> 
> Deswegen hänge ich bei meinen regelmäßigen Forderungen nach wesentlich höheren Spritpreisen, Abschaffung der Pendlerpauschale, etc. neben anderen Ausgleichsmaßnahmen auch regelmäßig eine Neudefinition für "zumutbare Arbeit" ran. Das Limit sind in meinen Augen 60 Minuten Abreitsweg von der Haustür zu Schichtbeginn und zurück unter Nutzung des ÖPNV. Erst wenn wir das haben, kann man wirklich sagen, dass es sich alle Pendler auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit etwas besser gehen lassen.
> (Wer jetzt sagt "2 Stunden Arbeitsweg am Tag ist viel zu viel": Stimmt, 30-45 Minuten je Richtung wäre auch imho das Maximum für "angenehm", aber dieses Kriterium duldet die Allgemeinheit für HartzIVer eh nicht und 60 Minuten insgesamt sind schon verdammt knapp, wenn man außerhalb einer Großstadt ist. Da kommt man schnell auf 30 Minuten Fahrzeit, 10 Minuten Umsteigen in der Mitte und wenn man dann noch 10 Minuten von und zur Haltestelle läuft, muss die Linie zufällig schon in einem 10-Minuten schmalen Zeitfenster fahren, was bei einem 30-Minutentakt meist nicht der Fall ist.)



Ja die Arbeitsstellen sollen ja auch vor Ort gesucht werden, das muss auch kommuniziert werden. Kenne nen Fall wo ein Elektriker bei sich nichts gefunden hat, 40km weiter geschickt wurde und pendelt. 3 Monate später ging einer bei dem im Ort in Rente. An seiner Stelle ist nun auch ein Elektriker von außerhalb, lustigerweise aus dem Ort wo der andere jetzt arbeitet. Nur weil die Arbeitgeber nicht genau mitteilen können das bei denen in 3 Monaten eine Stelle frei wird und das Arbeitsamt Druck macht die Leute sofort zu vermitteln, pendeln beide jetzt an einander vorbei. Ich glaub die haben sich jetzt mit den jeweiligen Arbeitgebern geeinigt und getauscht. Müsste den mal anschreiben und nachfragen. Aber das zeigt wie blödsinnig das System ist wenn man Leute einfach irgendwo reinstopft nur der Arbeit wegen. Gerade in ländlichen Gebieten mit vergreisenden Bevölkerung und vielen Einwohnern die mit einem Bein in Rente sind, kann man so was doch organisieren das geplanter Mitarbeiterschwund entsprechend mit lokalen Kräften aufgefüllt wird. Kenne keinen Chef der sich nicht über Mitarbeiter vor Ort freut die nicht mit Staus, Baustellen und damit verbundenen Verspätungen leben müssen. Zumal die Mitarbeiter wesentlich besser gelaunt sind und motiviert, wenn man sie frühes nicht durch den Pendelverkehr prügelt und das jeden Tag. 
Klar, die "zumutbare Arbeit" muss überarbeitet werden, aber hier dauert so was ewig und 3 Tage. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klassische Nomaden schlagen 2-4 mal im Jahr ihre Zelte an einem neuen Ort auf und die ziehen auch noch im Kreis. Wenn deine Begriffsauffassung derart weit vom Standard abweicht, solltest du erstmal genau erklären, wen du hier eigentlich als Gegenbeispiel heranziehen willst. Aber üblich ist es in Deutschland 5-10-20-40 Jahre im gleichen Ort zu leben und jeder, der häufiger als 1x in fünf Jahren umzieht, führt definitiv ein ungewöhnlich mobiles Leben. Inbesondere auch eins, das mit herkömmlichen sozialen Bindungen und Familiengründung inkompatibel ist.


Ich meine klassische Nomaden aus den USA z.B. die mehrfach pro Jahr umziehen, sich in möbelierte Wohnungen/Häuser einmieten (so haut der Umzug kein schwarzes Loch in die Kasse) usw. Hier ist so was schwer realisierbar allein schon wegen langen Verträgen und Ewigkeiten die man braucht um damit fertig zu werden. Mit etwas Pech hat man dann 5-6 Verträge an der Backe die man weiterzahlen darf obwohl sie eine Verschlechterung darstellen oder gar nicht wahrgenommen werden können. Das geht ja schon beim Fitnessstudio los, geht mit dem Kabelvertrag weiter (da darf man 3 Monate zahlen auch wenn man umzieht und die Leitung dafür nicht mehr nutzen kann weil sie nicht da ist) bis hin zum Mietvertrag wo man auch 3 Monate braucht (finde mal einen Nachmieter in der Pampa). Im schlimmsten Fall kriegt man schnell einen Job woanders, darf aber noch über Monate für die alte Wohnung und andere Verträge blechen. Und dazu noch den vollen Umzug samt Küche, das kann ins Geld gehen.
Kurz: ja, ich meine die US-Nomaden die öfter und weiter fahren als die Leute hier Urlaub machen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du mal beim Amt Kostenübernahme für einen Anwaltstermin beantragt?



Eigene Gesundheit, eine gute Arbeitsstelle und auch ein wenig Würde sind es wert. Zumal wenn man sich richtig streitet, die Anwaltskosten vom Verlierer gezahlt werden. Gerichtskostenbeihilfe gibt es auch. Den Anwalt muss man allein stemmen, wenn man gewinnt kann man die Anwaltskosten der Gegenseite reindrücken. Das gehört für mich zu einem Rechtsstaat dazu, wenn man sich ausgebeutet fühlt - wird man meistens ausgebeutet und ein guter Anwalt ist hier oft nicht nur die beste, sondern auch die einzig wirksame Lösung. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kohle, Stahl, Solarindustrie, Versandhäuser, Haushaltselektronik, Schiffsbau - und das sind nur die ""Ausnahmen"" die mir in 10 Sekunden aus dem Kopf einfallen, obwohl ich normalerweise recht wenig auf Menschen und mehr auf die Natur gebe. Autoindustrie könnte man fast schon mitzählen, kann es aber definitiv in ein paar Jahren und in einem Drittel Deutschlands kommen noch Altlasten hinzu. Zusammengenommen ist das eine hohe 6- bis niedrige 7-stellige Zahl von Leuten, die du als "Ausnahme" abtust...
> Unternehmen mit >10000 Mitarbeitern gehen selten Pleite, weil ihnen ein dummer Fehler unterlaufen ist, sondern meist weil die gesamte Branche im Abschwung/Umbruch ist und der komplette Laden es verpennt hat, sich auf etwas neues auszurichten. Und nun rate mal, wie große der Korrelationsfaktor zwischen solchen Unternehmensleitungen ist und denjenigen, die ihre Mitarbeitern in 30 Jahren keine einzige außerbetriebliche Weiterbildung haben zukommen lassen? (wenn überhaupt eine)
> Eben. Das sind Fachleute in "Quelle-Bestellungen bearbeiten", "Ostseefischkutter einrichten" und "Ruhrkohle verkoken". Die haben auf dem Arbeitsmarkt keine "Berufserfahrung", weil ihre Erfahrung nichts mehr wert ist, die haben einfach nur ihr hohes Alter (mit einhergehenden Gebrechen) im Vergleich zu einem exakt gleich unpassend qualifizierten Studenten oder Schulabgänger. Und die etwas besseren Aushilfsjobs gehen dementsprechend an letztere. Keiner stellt die 50 jährige zum Kellnern ein oder versucht jemandem Jahrgang 65 beizubringen, wie er die neuesten Telekom-Verträge am besten an den Mann bringt. Setz dich mal an der Küste in ein Jobcenter und sprech mit 1-2 Leuten. Es wird nicht lange dauern, bis dir jemand begegnet, dessen einzige bezahlte Beschäftigung der letzten Jahre eine 1-€-Zwangsmaßnahme als Müllsammler auf der Straße war und dessen Frau (ehemals Hausfrau) froh sein muss, dass sie für O2 (zu dort üblichen Bedingungen) die SIM-Karten in Briefumschläge packt.



Versandhaus-Mitarbeiter nimmt Amazon mit offenen Armen und zahlt denen sogar über Tarif (das sie dort trotzdem wie Sklaven arbeiten ist eine andere Baustelle). Den Rest muss man umschulen, aber es gibt auch viele neue Berufsfelder wo Leute gebraucht werden. Industrie 4.0 wird nicht ohne Personal funktionieren. Auch wenn vieles automatisiert ist, ohne Personal geht nichts. 
Hier müssen die Firmen ran und Quereinsteiger ausbilden, anstatt auf frische Studenten zu hoffen die dann mit 1.0 Abi einen unterbezahlten Job antreten dürfen weil keiner denen ohne XY Jahre Erfahrung was zahlen will. Oft sind die gnadenlos überqualifiziert und unterbezahlt, nehmen die Jobs aber trotzdem an weil sonst geht es zurück zu Mama und die Chancen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt sinken wenn da eine Lücke klafft - wie, du hast 1.0 Abi und hast dann 2 Jahre lang Party gemacht oder wie? Näääääääächster!
Und hier ist auch Papa Staat gefragt, welcher diese Leute noch mal ordentlich ausbilden soll (einfache Umschulung ist oft nicht machbar oder nicht ausreichend). 
Ich sehe das als ITler anders, in unserem Bereich kann sich keiner ausruhen, es gibt viel zu viel Entwicklung in allen Bereichen, sich weiterbilden gehört praktisch zum Job und wenn es nicht über Kurse und Zertifikate gemacht wird dann bringen es die Leute sich selbst bei. Erfahrung zählt und es gibt hier kaum Fachkräfte die "veraltet" sind in dem Sinne, egal wie lange sie dabei sind. Die alten Hasen schätzt man auch gerade wegen der Erfahrung und wegen der Tatsache das sie auch mal die Verkabelung machen, die Hardware warten können und dabei nicht rummotzen. 
Es wird immer Jobs geben die keine Sau mehr braucht und die Leute werden sich immer neu ausrichten müssen. Aber das geht nicht wenn man sie einfach ans Arbeitsamt weiterreicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kümmern wollen tut sich nur das Personal unten, nicht die Entscheider oben über das Personal. Die sehen nur Ausgaben und Einnahmen und erst wenn die Einnahmen wegbrechen, dann reagieren sie. Wo Leute ein halbes Jahr vergeblich nach Heimplätzen suchen, brechen aber keine Einnahmen weg, nur weil mal in der Winterzeit die Personaldecke von normalerweise 75% wegen Krankheit auf 50% einbricht. Und wenn die 50% auch noch zu Hause bleiben, wird trotzdem nicht zwei Stunden später mit jemand mit dem Geldbündel bei den Streikenden zu Hause winken. Du hast recht: Gemeldet wird das denen. Und wenn das dritte Loch nicht gerade wichtiger ist, werden sie vielleicht sogar in leichte Panik verfallen und anfangen, sich Gedanken zu machen. Aber was glaubst du, wie lange Pflegefälle ohne Pflege überleben und wie lange es dauert, bis diese Gedanken zu "hmm, SO lautet der neue, faire Arbeitsvertrag und der wurde auch von den Eigentümern abgesegnet" führen?
> Eben. Und über alle Filialen eines Investors hinweg muss man auch erstmal einen Streik organisieren können. Zwar herrscht in der Branche kein hire & fire, weil ersteres kaum möglich ist, aber die zahlreichen osteuropäischen Kräfte sind nicht gewerkschaftlich organisiert und allgemein wollen die Gewerkschaften selbst auch nicht mit sterbenen Omis assoziiert werden. Und das Personal, wie gesagt, auch nicht.


Wenn sie sich nicht organisieren, wird das auch so weiter gehen. Unserer Politik traue ich eine Sache zu: Schneckentempo. Bis sie das Problem sehen, erkennen und irgendwelche Lösungen ausarbeiten, sind die Babyboomer längst alle ausgestorben und das Problem entschärft sich von allein... 
Und bei solchen Jobs wo es kritisch ist wie das Personal aufgestellt wird, wie fit das Personal ist usw. muss man immer beim Personal anfangen. Alle anderen Probleme wie Überstunden, Stand-By Personal, Qualität, Wartezeiten usw. lösen sich alle in Luft auf wenn erstmal genug Personal da ist. 
Ich sehe Pflege als einen sozialen Beruf, genau so wie Medizin allgemein, es muss eine vernünftige flächendeckende Versorgung geben und das kann man ohne Beamte usw. aber mit vernünftigen Gesetzen auch schaffen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Heizen und kühlen ist pillepalle. In einem gut isolierten Haus (und ohne gute Isolierung haben wir eh verloren) must du auch bei -20 °C kaum zuheizen und umgekehrt auch wenig kühlen, außerdem geht das auch direkt über solar. Das hat auf den Jahrezyklus mittelfristig keinen großen Einfluss mehr. Aber ein Großteil unserer Verbrauches, nämlich Verkehr, Beleuchtung, Prozessenergie, Elektronik, etc. ist unabhängig vom Jahresverlauf - im Gegensatz zu Produktion der erneuerbaren Energien und nur auf diese Lücke habe ich mich bezogen. Würde man den aktuellen Verbrauchszyklus inklusive Heizwärme zugrunde legen, läge zwischen dem im Winter und Sommer benötigten EE-Ausbau vermutlich Faktor 15.


Ein guter Strommix aus allen bekannten erneuerbaren Energien würde das Problem deutlich entschärfen. Dafür müssen aber auch Überkapazitäten geschaffen werden die dann halt im Sommer brachliegen - die Zeit kann für Wartungen und Reparaturen genutzt werden etc. Eine komplette Versorgung über EE ist machbar. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du beweißt schon wieder den geistigen Horizont einer Erbse. Ich rede ausdrücklich nicht von minütlichen oder stündlichen Schwankungen, die gleichen sich durch die Vielzahl von Nutzern schon heute weitestgehend aus und der Rest wird durch die Masseträgheit von Windrädern und ein paar kleine, schon vorhanden Batteriespeicher locker kompensiert. Ich rede ganz klar von der saisonalen Produktionsschwankung über mehrere Quartale hinweg und sorry, nein:
> Mein Frühstückstoast für morgen kann auch der intelligenteste Toaster nicht mit Strom aus dem Juli zubereiten, ohne dafür auf Langzeitspeicher zurückzugreifen.


Siehe oben - wir brauchen genug Überkapazitäten damit auch in schlechten Zeiten bei gesunkener Leistung genug rausgeholt wird. Ja, das wird massiv Fläche beanspruchen, auch Offshore usw. Langzeitspeicher werden auch nicht viel billiger und Platz brauchen die auch. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, "ein wenig" verdichten reicht da nicht. Du redest von einem Ausbau um +50 bis +100% bis in den letzten Winkel. Oder kurz gesagt ein komplettes neues, zusätzliches Stromnetz von gleicher Leistungsfähigkeit wie das während der letzten 150 Jahre aufgebaute. Das ist eine gigantische Investition. Und übrigens verwechselst du "dezentral" mit "fein verzweigt". Das Stromnetz ist komplett hierarisch und abgesehen von ein paar Ringleitungen sogar sehr arm an Redundanzen. Dezentral wäre ein Konglomerat unabhängiger, eigenständiger Einheiten und das haben wir für Strom genauso wenig wie für Wasserstoff oder Erdgas. Und wir könnten es für jeden dieser drei Energieträger in der gewünschten Leistungsfähigkeit gleich gut aufbauen. Strom hat, da gebe ich dir recht, den Vorteil, dass er weniger Sicherheitsprobleme mit sich bringt, wenn man die Mammutaufgabe stemmen will. Wasserstoff und Methan haben den Vorteil, dass man es überhaupt nicht muss, weil Energieverbrauch für Mobilität, der einen großen Anteil am feinverteilten privaten Bedarf hat, überhaupt nicht feinverteilt bedient werden muss, sondern nur an Verkehrsknotenpunkten.


Genau wie für das Glasfasernetz aka FTTH muss alles umgegraben werden, so wird auch das Stromnetz für Industrie 4.0, E-Mobilität und steigenden Verbrauch vorbereitet werden müssen. Also komplett verdichten. 200-250% Kapazität verglichen mit dem aktuellen Netz und ja, auch bis in die Pampa - sonst gehen da die Lichter aus. Und nebenbei wird das Stromnetz dezentral aufgebaut. Das hat nicht nur höhere Redundanz und einfachere Wartung zur Folge, sondern auch eine erhöhte Sicherheit (USA hatte schon Blackouts). 
Dazu bieten sich die neuen Technologien ebenfalls an, weil hier Strom dezentral erzeugt wird. Es werden keine dicken Kraftwerke mehr benötigt, dafür wird es sehr viele kleine Erzeuger geben die quer über das Land verstreut sind - es macht also Sinn. 
Wir haben Geld für Projekte wie Stuttgart21 und BER, also ist auch Geld für solche Großprojekte vorhanden.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Batterieautoquote von 100% anstrebt, gäbe es jemanden, der sie benutzt. Vielleicht nur alle zwei Tage, aber viel häufiger werden einige der heute gebauten auch nicht benötigt und so ein Infrastruktur ist immer noch billiger, als für die Hillbillies eine landesweit nutzbares Zweitnetz auf Wasserstoffbasis zu schaffen. Die größere Frage ist halt, ob ein öffentliches Batterieautonetz auch für die breite Masse die beste Lösung sind, oder ob man mit Fahrrad, ÖPNV und Batterieinsellösungen (Stadtwerke, Lieferanten, etc. laden auf ihrem Hof) nicht den gesamten Bereich <400 km auch so gut abgedeckt bekommt und für den Langstrecken-Kleinverkehr (großes gehört eh auf die Schiene) nicht bei tankbaren Energieträgern bleibt, weil der Effizienzgewinn die Investitionskosten übersteigen würde.


Ja, man wird wohl alles auf Supercharger usw. umstellen und komplett auf Batteriebetrieb. Aktuell werden die Weichen für die Technologie gestellt die später dominieren wird.
ÖPNV auch komplett elektrisch organisieren ist auch kein Problem. Fahrräder - auch elektrisch, die Dinger werden immer besser und bezahlbarer, die wollen auch Strom 
Und auch Langstrecke mit Strom erledigt. Batteriewechsel on the fly ist in wenigen Minuten erledigt, dafür muss man aber auch auf einen Standard setzen damit nicht jeder Hersteller 3-5-7-drölftausend Varianten hat die nicht kompatibel sind untereinander. Wenn du einen LKW an der Tankstelle siehst - der steht da ne Weile, riesige Tanks lassen sich nicht in ner Minute füllen, Batterietausch wäre dort zumutbar und technisch nicht viel aufwendiger als die aktuellen Zapfsäulen mit brennbaren Flüssigkeiten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich: Ich lerne nicht gerne Menschen kennen und mache Urlaub da, wo es eher wenige davon gibt. Gut, leider sind immer mehr Campingplätze auch überlaufen und meine Reichweite reicht nicht, um den Bayern zu entkommen (warum müssen ausgerechnet die immer im Spätsommer Ferien haben?), aber man kann es versuchen. Damit geht dann zum einen einher, dass ich etwas mehr Gepäck habe und dass zu meinem Endziel garantiert kein Zug fährt. Meist ist auch der ÖPNV vor Ort viel zu mieß, um auch nur die Hälfte der Ausflüge damit zu machen.
> 
> Städte- oder Cluburlaub mit dem Auto ist dagegen wirklich fragwürdig, wird aktuell aber nicht selten von den Preisen diktiert. Wenn ich alleine in eine andere Stadt muss, zahle ich in 50% der Fälle etwas mehr für die Bahn, als mich der Sprit gekostet hätte und sehr, sehr selten weniger. Bin ich zu zweit unterwegs verdoppeln sich die Bahnkosten noch und das Auto wird verdammt attraktiv, weil ich es (s.o.) halt eh für andere Dinge besitze.


Na viele unternehmen Kurztrips oder auch lange Touren mit Autos. Konzert? Nix Bahn und Hotel, Auto und durchrammeln heißt das, auch wenn man übermüdet ist. Und da gerne mal 300km weit fahren. Fußball auswärts? Mitm Auto hin und zurück!
Klar, die Bahn kostet, aber gerade bei so was wie Urlaub und Freizeit schaut man nicht aufs Geld. 
Ich mache Urlaub an recht abgelegenen Orten die nur via Schiff oder Flugzeug erreichbar sind, sonst würde ich die Bahn nehmen. Mountainbike. Videoausrüstung und genug Klamotten reichen da, kriegt man selbst bewegt und Taxi sowie meine Muskelkraft reichen mir da am Zielort aus, immer. Auch wenn ich mal 100km mit dem Taxi fahre, who cares. So muss ich mich nicht mit dem Mietwagen prügeln und in der Wallahei eiern sondern kann entspannt fahren. Klimasünder bei ich nur auf dem Weg zum Urlaub und zurück, wenn sich keine Zugstrecke findet (schwierig wenn das Ziel ne Insel ist).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur das Apple damals von dem iMac- und -Pod-Hoch kam, zu den größten Namen im IT-Business zählte und weltweit als Referenz für hochwertige Endkundenelektronik und vor allem für benutzerfreundliche Oberflächen galt. Und trotzdem ist der Newton geflopt und erst Handheld #2 wurde ein Hype. Tesla dagegen ... erinnerst du dich an Creatives Nomad? Ein ganz neuer Ansatz für ein altes Bedürniss, mit innovativer Technik umgesetzt, Jahre bevor die großen auch nur den Bedarf eingestanden haben und technisch "gut aber nicht perfekt". Erinnert sich außer dir und mir aber vermutlich kein zweiter dran. So ähnlich würde ich Tesla aktuell technisch einodnen. Zusätzlich haben sie Aufmerksamkeit auch außerhalb der Nerd-Szene und, wie erwähnt, das Netz und die Integration. Kann reichen, muss es aber nicht - der Berg liegt noch vor ihnen und es bleibt spannend, ob sie am Hang überrannt werden.


 Ja, Creatives Nomad... alte Geschichte, die kennt hier kaum wer. Da würde ich Tesla nicht einordnen. Tesla hat ein mächtiges Instrument - Marketing. Die Autos müssen nicht super gut sein, sie müssen sich super gut verkaufen. Und da Tesla mittlerweile einen Kultstatus erreicht hat wie Apple (nur halt kleiner) werden die Leute der Firma folgen. Elon Musk ist zwar nicht Steve Jobs, kann aber ziemlich gut mithalten. Genau das braucht die Autoindustrie auch. Jemand der neue Produkte bringt, sie gut verpackt, den Produkten einen "Luxus für jedermann"-Status gibt (im Gegensatz zum echten Luxus wie 911er, Lambo oder Ferrari), diese mit genug Leistung bestückt und auf die Massen loslässt. Die leichte Exklusivität durch mangelndes Angebot und eine irre hohe Nachfrage kommt denen auch massiv entgegen. Man sollte nicht vergessen das Elon Musk kein Frischling ist, er hat erfolgreiche Projekte gestartet und kräftig abgesahnt, er kennt sich genau damit aus, wovon die alten Autobauer hier keinen Plan haben - in der Nerdkultur. Er weiß was diese erfolgreichen, technikaffinen Nutzer von Heute und Morgen wollen. Und das Klimaargument hilft auch, wobei sich seine Autos auch ohne verkaufen würden - einfach weil sie anders sind, geil, eine kranke Beschleunigung haben und trotzdem mehr als einen Koffer transportieren können etc.






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 60 Minuten Ladezeit sind, wenn man am Ende der Strecke noch halbwegs verkehrssicher sein will, bis zu 10% weniger Reichweite auf den Weg in den Urlaub. Und auf den ersten 50-60% begegnet mir halt geographisch bedingt kein Meer, also büße ich ein Viertel der potentiellen Urlaubsziele ein - das ist eine Menge.
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt: Viele Deutsche machen sowieso anders (wesentlich klimaschädlicher) Urlaub, aber wer sein Auto tatsächlich außerhalb der Reichweites des ÖPVs nutzt (und wer das nicht macht, der soll imho gar keins kaufen), dann haben Batterieautos noch reichlich Verbesserungspotential.



Was viele vergessen - man sollte unterwegs nicht nur kurz tanken und durchrammeln, sondern gechillt rumfahren, sich entspannen, es ist eine lange Tour und die Zeit drückt nicht, das Hotel rennt nicht weg und man hat eh 24h-check-in usw. 
Wenn man das Autofahren auf langen Strecken nicht als eine Hetzjagd sieht (erster um jeden Preis, tanken und pinkeln in 5 Minuten - wer es nicht schafft bleibt zurück!) sondern als eine enspannte Tour, ändert sich alles. 
Das hab ich bei den Amis gelernt. Wenn die einfach chillen und losfahren und in Motels übernachten, das ist einfach ein ganz anderes Gefühl. Durch riesige Entfernungen und geringeres Tempo allgemein sind die viel entspannter unterwegs. Man darf nur nicht auf mehrspurige Highways fahren, die hüpfen da durch alle Spuren, überholen auf jeder Seite und tun so als ob die 2 Minuten über Leben und Tod entscheiden. Sobald man auf den einspurigen Landstraßen fährt und man weiß - da sind noch 2000 Meilen und einige Motels, wird der Weg zum Ziel.

Ich kann aber auch jeden verstehen der hier zur Ferienzeit schon beim einsteigen ins Auto angepisst ist - das macht doch keinen Spaß wenn alles vollgestopft ist. Alles ist voll, alle sind genervt und sauer, selbst auf der Raststätte ist die Bedienung sauer weil sie arbeiten muss und statt 500 Leute pro Schicht sie jetzt 500 Leute in 30min abfertigen muss. Ich gönne mir den Luxus etwas außerhalb der Saison rumzureisen. Da ich weder braun werden will noch auf das totale schwitzen auf meinem Mountainbike stehe, lohnt sich das sogar  Unter knallenden Sonne mit Sunblocker auf dem Mountainbike ist bäh. Nicht vorhandene Kinder sowie ein flexibler Job erlauben das auch ohne Einschränkungen. 

Übrigens praktisch alle Autofahrer die ich hier kenne, fahren nicht weit. Die Touren nach CZ/PL haben sich erledigt seit dem die Preise dort angestiegen sind, also bleibt den Leuten ein Arbeitsweg von 20-30km (fast alles was hier rumfährt hat Kennzeichen aus den anliegenden Städten rund um Leipzig, ich wohne praktisch an der Grenze zwischen Markranstädt und Leipzig, an der B87 - ich sehe die Pendlermassen hier vorbeischleichen. 
Die würden mit einem Tesla hier eine Woche mit einer Ladung fahren - die Strecke zwischen Markranstädt und Leipzig Zentrum ist etwa 14km, in 30km ist man schon am Flughafen usw. 
Blöd nur das dies 2 Tarifzonen für den ÖPNV sind und das der ÖPNV aus Leipzig, inklusive S-Bahn, genau da an der Grenze stoppt. Die schnellen und vor allem großen Straßenbahnen und S-Bahnen fahren nicht bis zu denen, der popelige Bus der hier fährt ist selten da, klein, stickig selbst im Winter und etwa so bequem wie n LKW mit alten Blattfedern - steigst du in den, hast du nach der Fahrt kein Bock auf alles, nicht mal auf Sex. Von Arbeit brauchen wir nicht reden. Und direkt in die Stadt fährt der nicht, also umsteigen.
Park&Ride gibt es, nutzt kein Schwein. Weil die alle durchfahren - die sind dann ja schon in der Stadt. Die einzigen die das nutzen sind die, die keine Parkplätze beim Arbeitsort finden, also wirklich keine. 
Das gleiche Spiel wiederholt sich hier im Süden mit Markkleeberg. Grenzt an Leipzig an, ist aber nicht Leipzig, die Leute verstopfen die Straße. S-Bahn gibt es, reicht aber nicht mit 30min-Taktung (vielen gefällt die Taktung nicht weil sie halt zu früh oder zu spät ankommen). 

Ich hab also ein starkes persönliches Interesse die Pendler hier auf etwas anderes umzusatteln. Auch wenn man sie als Kurzstreckenpendler bezeichnen könnte, weil ÖPNV fährt dahin und das ist ne Strecke von 10-15km und max. 25min mit dem Auto. 
Genau für solche Leute wie mich in so einer Lage (kurze Strecken aber beschissen vernetzt daher Hinz&Kunz im Auto und man kriegt sie nicht raus) wären E-Autos ein Segen. Ich würde immer noch eine Blechlavine sehen, aber wenigstens wäre sie nicht stinkend..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja die Arbeitsstellen sollen ja auch vor Ort gesucht werden, das muss auch kommuniziert werden. Kenne nen Fall wo ein Elektriker bei sich nichts gefunden hat, 40km weiter geschickt wurde und pendelt. 3 Monate später ging einer bei dem im Ort in Rente. An seiner Stelle ist nun auch ein Elektriker von außerhalb, lustigerweise aus dem Ort wo der andere jetzt arbeitet. Nur weil die Arbeitgeber nicht genau mitteilen können das bei denen in 3 Monaten eine Stelle frei wird und das Arbeitsamt Druck macht die Leute sofort zu vermitteln, pendeln beide jetzt an einander vorbei. Ich glaub die haben sich jetzt mit den jeweiligen Arbeitgebern geeinigt und getauscht. Müsste den mal anschreiben und nachfragen.



Kommt selten vor, dass man beide Parteien so einer Situation kennt, aber ja: Gegen genau so etwas gibt es in Deutschland keinerlei Mechanismen, sondern nur Subventionen dafür und im Falle von HartzIVern Anweisungen, die ganz leicht zu so einer Situation führen. Und wenn sich diejenigen nicht zufällig begegnen, läuft das ewig so weiter, ohne dass es (außer den Anwohnern der Verbindungsstraßen) irgend jemand merkt. Und das gilt nicht nur für Zwangsvermittlungen, das gilt für alle großflächig vorhandenen Jobs. Vermutlich könnte man den Pendelverkehr in diversen Metropolregionen, vor allem im Rhein-Ruhr-Raum, von heute auf morgen um 20-40% reduzieren, in dem man einfach gleichartige Arbeitsplätze tauscht. (Oder alternativ die Familien, wenn man eher an den Arbeitskollegen hängt )



> Aber das zeigt wie blödsinnig das System ist wenn man Leute einfach irgendwo reinstopft nur der Arbeit wegen. Gerade in ländlichen Gebieten mit vergreisenden Bevölkerung und vielen Einwohnern die mit einem Bein in Rente sind, kann man so was doch organisieren das geplanter Mitarbeiterschwund entsprechend mit lokalen Kräften aufgefüllt wird. Kenne keinen Chef der sich nicht über Mitarbeiter vor Ort freut die nicht mit Staus, Baustellen und damit verbundenen Verspätungen leben müssen. Zumal die Mitarbeiter wesentlich besser gelaunt sind und motiviert, wenn man sie frühes nicht durch den Pendelverkehr prügelt und das jeden Tag.
> Klar, die "zumutbare Arbeit" muss überarbeitet werden, aber hier dauert so was ewig und 3 Tage.



Könnte man alles machen. Aber nicht als Amtsperson, die Weisungen befolgen muss, und garantiert nicht als Amtsopfer "Kunde", der die Wahl zwischen gehorchen und Sanktionen hat. Arbeitgeber könnten was machen, aber zwischen "Chef würde sich drüber freuen" und "Eigentümer engagiert sich" liegen Welten und damit bleiben eigentlich nur noch Politiker, die es ändern müssten. Politiker, die nie in so einer Situation waren, schon lange oder nie auf dem Arbeitsmarkt suchen mussten und die KFZ-Mobilität für erstrebenswert/förderwillig halten...



> Kurz: ja, ich meine die US-Nomaden die öfter und weiter fahren als die Leute hier Urlaub machen.



Okay, bei denen sieht die Situation anders aus. Im Extremfall (mobile Home, dass die erste Silbe zurecht trägt), sind da für einige Arbeitnehmer sogar monatliche Umzüge kein Problem. Was nicht heißt, dass alle damit glücklich/gut verdienend sind - zu den US-Wanderarbeiten gehören z.B. auch zehntausende Amazonler -, aber es nicht mit den Lebensentscheidungen in Deutschland vergleichbar. Schon allein die Möglichkeit, in relativer Nähe zu den meisten derartigen Jobs überhaupt kurzfristig eine durchschnittlich bepreiste Unterkunft zu bekommen, fehlt bei uns vollkommen, weil er eben keine Fluktuation in einem kontinuierlich laufenden System haben, sondern weiterhin eine stetige Verlagerung der Arbeitsplätze vom Land in die Städte und von Nord und Ost nach Südwest. Das trifft in den USA wirklich nur 1-2-Branchen mit lokalen Ballungen zu und vielleicht noch aus den nördlichen Ex-Industriegebieten.



> Eigene Gesundheit, eine gute Arbeitsstelle und auch ein wenig Würde sind es wert. Zumal wenn man sich richtig streitet, die Anwaltskosten vom Verlierer gezahlt werden. Gerichtskostenbeihilfe gibt es auch. Den Anwalt muss man allein stemmen, wenn man gewinnt kann man die Anwaltskosten der Gegenseite reindrücken. Das gehört für mich zu einem Rechtsstaat dazu, wenn man sich ausgebeutet fühlt - wird man meistens ausgebeutet und ein guter Anwalt ist hier oft nicht nur die beste, sondern auch die einzig wirksame Lösung.



Ich wiederhole: Hast du schon mal eine Klage auf Amtskosten geführt?
Wenn nicht solltest du vorsichtig mit solchen Äußerungen sein. Man kann "sein Geld" nur dann wiederbekommen, wenn man es mal hatte. Hat man kein Geld, ist es schwer, so einen Prozess anzufangen. Und da ein solcher viele Jahre dauern in der Zeit einige Tausender fressen kann, ist das für einen Hartzer kein Pappenstil. Abgesehen davon, dass es im deutschen Recht mehr als genug Stilblüten gibt und die Beweisführung in solchen Fällen schwierig sein kann. Da als Laie abzuschätzen, ob man überhaupt Recht bekommen wird, ist kaum möglich. Und wenn man das Geld schon nicht hat, um es auszugeben, dann kann man ggf. leihbarem Geld erst recht nicht kassieren, es zu verlieren. Für den deutschen Rechtsstaat gilt: So ein Risiko muss man sich erstmal leisten. Dann bekommt man (vielleicht) sein Recht, sonst nicht.

Gilt übrigens nicht nur für Arbeitsrecht und nicht nur für Hartzer, sondern für alle rechtsfragen bei allen in prekären Verhältnissen. Ich habe mich nach der ALGII-Zeit, aber mit kaum mehr Geld auf dem Konto, mit O2 in die Haare bekommen. De facto haben die sich nicht an vertragliche Abmachungen gehalten und dann auch noch zusätzlich abzukassieren versucht. Ich war mir auch ziemlich sicher, im Recht zu sein, aber Scheine für einen Anwaltsberatung auf den Tisch zu legen, war zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht möglich (und wäre es möglich gewesen, hätte es sich zumindest Anfangs bei den Summen nicht gelohnt) und wenn dann alle 1-2 Wochen Mahnungen, Inkassoforderungen, Anzeigedrohungen, etc. eintrudeln, die den Streitwert von "eine nicht gerechtfertigte Rechnung nicht beglichen" zu "Sparquote der nächsten 2-3 Quartale" aufblähen, dann ist es nicht mehr so einfach, sich seinem Rechts sicher zu sein. (Was ja auch genau die Strategie solcher Abzockvereine ist)



> Hier müssen die Firmen ran und Quereinsteiger ausbilden, anstatt auf frische Studenten zu hoffen die dann mit 1.0 Abi einen unterbezahlten Job antreten dürfen weil keiner denen ohne XY Jahre Erfahrung was zahlen will. Oft sind die gnadenlos überqualifiziert und unterbezahlt, nehmen die Jobs aber trotzdem an weil sonst geht es zurück zu Mama und die Chancen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt sinken wenn da eine Lücke klafft - wie, du hast 1.0 Abi und hast dann 2 Jahre lang Party gemacht oder wie? Näääääääächster!



Exakt das ist die Situation. Moralisch betrachtet müssten die Firmen einen Großteil dieser Probleme lösen - und praktisch betrachtet können auch nur dieses in letzter Instanz (ggf. mit Motivation vom Staat), aber wer es nicht kann: Der einzelne Arbeitslose. Der kann sich nur ein etwas weniger unbequemes Plätzchen im System suchen und allzu oft heißt diese Nische "pendeln bis die Ostsee an der Haustür angekommen ist".



> Ein guter Strommix aus allen bekannten erneuerbaren Energien würde das Problem deutlich entschärfen. Dafür müssen aber auch Überkapazitäten geschaffen werden die dann halt im Sommer brachliegen - die Zeit kann für Wartungen und Reparaturen genutzt werden etc. Eine komplette Versorgung über EE ist machbar.
> 
> Siehe oben - wir brauchen genug Überkapazitäten damit auch in schlechten Zeiten bei gesunkener Leistung genug rausgeholt wird. Ja, das wird massiv Fläche beanspruchen, auch Offshore usw. Langzeitspeicher werden auch nicht viel billiger und Platz brauchen die auch.



Bis auf den letzten Satz stimme ich dir zu, den letzten dagegen stelle ich bewusst in Frage. Wenn man saisonal wirklich alles durch Überkapazität ausgleichen will, tippe ich, wie geschildert, auf Faktor 4-6 (Photovoltaik liegt wohl je nach Lage bei 8-10 Zwischen Dezember und Juni). Umgekehrt sind Elektrolyseanlagen mit Wirkungsgraden in den 90ern in Aussicht und Brennstoffzellen in den 60ern. Kompressionsverluste sind bislang noch schwer zu vermeiden, aber für stationäre Großanlagen sind durchaus 40-50% Netz-zu-Netzwirkungsgrad denkbar. (Für Wärmenutzung entsprechend viel mehr) Das heißt statt +500% Kraftwerkskapazitäten aufbauen zu müssen, würden +200% reichen. Und die 300% eingesparten Anlagen sind diejenigen an den ineffizientesten, komplexesten, teuersten Standorten.

Den Baukosten für Speicheranlagen steht also eine Reduktion der Kraftwerskosten auf durchaus ein Drittel gegenüber. Noch weiß man nicht abschließend, wie sich das ausgeht, aber aus dem Bauch heraus sage ich: Das lohnt sich. Und zwar richtig, denn Gaskavernen sind lächerlich billig und Elektrolyse-/Brennstoffzellenanlagen müssen nur für die kontinierliche Einspeisung und kontinuierliche Entnahme dimensioniert werden, deren Hochphase jeweils über 3 Monate verteilt ist. Das sollten eigentlich sehr überschaubare Kosten sein.

Wo ich mir weniger sicher bin: Wie wird sich die Effizienz der CO-Syntheseanlagen für Methanisierung steigern und wir sieht es mit Direktmethanzellen aus? Beides sind in der Vergangenheit kaum beachtete Techniken (im Gegensatz zu LiIo), an denen im Moment aber sehr intensiv geforscht wird. Käme es zu einem Durchbruch, wären die Kompressionsverluste auf einmal viel kleiner und statt der oben erwähnten zentralen Wiederverstromung könnte man auf ein hervorangendes Netz, risige bestehende Speicher und fein verteilte, bereits bezahlte Kleinverbraucher zurückgreifen. Das wäre die eine wirklich attraktive Option, p2g in großem Maßstab zu nutzen. Die andere wäre der Aufbau eines H2-Verteilernetzes für den Einsatz als mobilen Energieträger. Das erfordert keine neuen Technologien, wäre aber recht teuer - ob es sich im Vergleich zum ebenfalls teuren Aufbau eines Netztes für Batterieautos lohnt, ist die zweite große Unsicherheit. Letzteres wäre noch viel aufwendiger, genauso wie die Fahrzeuge bei wünschenswerten Reichweiten und es hätte bei widerverstromter Energie aus p2g einen deutlichen Effizienznachteil. Aber auch einen Vorteil bei direkt genutzter Energie, sodass lohnt/nicht lohnt stark davon abhängen wird, wann wieviel mobile Energie in Zukunft benötigt wird und wann EE wie stark zur Verfügung stehen.



> Genau wie für das Glasfasernetz aka FTTH muss alles umgegraben werden, so wird auch das Stromnetz für Industrie 4.0, E-Mobilität und steigenden Verbrauch vorbereitet werden müssen. Also komplett verdichten. 200-250% Kapazität verglichen mit dem aktuellen Netz



Der Ausbau des Stromnetzes wird VIEL aufwendiger als FTTH. Stromkabel und Verteilerstationen haben ganz andere Dimensionen. Da ist nichts mit Trenching und auch nicht mit Kleinbagger und auch nicht mit "zusätzlich an den Straßenrand stellen". Da kommt die halbe Straße für ein paar Monate weg und das Eckhaus für alle Zeiten. Und es werden auch viel mehr Leitungen benötigt - halt nicht eine Faser für jeden Keller (bei FTTB), sondern ein Strang pro Parkplatz. Wenn wir es mit v2g ernst meinen sogar ein recht ansehnlicher. Wenn man bedenkt, dass wir die Backbones für FTTH seit den 90ern verlegen und bei der aktuellen Ausbaugeschwindigkeit wahrscheinlich erst in den nächsten 90ern fertig werden, sollte einem klar sein, dass ein +250% Stromnetz bis 2050 eine Herausforderung ohne gleichen ist und jede technische Alternative, die bestehende Flächeninfrastruktur mitnutzt und für die nur die zentrale Energieaufbereitung ausgetauscht werden muss, einen massiven Pluspunkt in petto hat.




> Wir haben Geld für Projekte wie Stuttgart21 und BER, also ist auch Geld für solche Großprojekte vorhanden.



Soweit die (an dieser Stelle fehlerhafte - da fehlen 1-2 Nullen) Theorie. In der Praxis haben wir trotz des BER (oder gerade deswegen) nicht einmal ein paar Tausender für nutzbare Fahrradwege.



> (schwierig wenn das Ziel ne Insel ist).



Weißt doch: Segeln und die Crew zurückfliegen.



> Wenn man das Autofahren auf langen Strecken nicht als eine Hetzjagd sieht (erster um jeden Preis, tanken und pinkeln in 5 Minuten - wer es nicht schafft bleibt zurück!) sondern als eine enspannte Tour, ändert sich alles.



Solange ich es schaffe, vor dem deutschen Berufsverkehr die Alpen zu erreichen (und so fahre ich dann halt auch los), fahre ich sehr gechillt. Freie Autobahn bzw. volle, aber konstant rollende Autoroute/Autostrada strengt mich weniger an, als manch Thread hier im Forum. Aber das ändert halt nichts daran, dass ich 11-12 h nach dem Aufstehen am Ende einer Fahrt sein möchte (und das unabhängig davon, ob ich diese Stunden hinter dem Lenkrad oder z.B. konzentriert im Büro war) und somit mein zeitlicher Aktionsradius begrenzt ist. Und das wird auch nicht besser, wenn ich noch entspannter mit 70 über Landstraßen zuckle und die Landschaft bewundere. Wer ohnehin ins Land will, mag dadurch den Weg zum Ziel machen und nimmt halt ein Hotel unterwegs. Aber wenn man am Mittelmeer zelten möchte, dann sind Hotels in Österreich einfach nicht Teil des Ziels, sondern verschenkte Urlaubszeit. Derzeitige Batterieautos bedeuten für mich: Netto zwei Tage weniger Sommerurlaub. Und ich bin kein Staatsbediensteter, der sowieso vier Wochen frei hat, ich würde diese Verkürzung als spürbar bezeichnen.



> Übrigens praktisch alle Autofahrer die ich hier kenne, fahren nicht weit. Die Touren nach CZ/PL haben sich erledigt seit dem die Preise dort angestiegen sind, also bleibt den Leuten ein Arbeitsweg von 20-30km (fast alles was hier rumfährt hat Kennzeichen aus den anliegenden Städten rund um Leipzig, ich wohne praktisch an der Grenze zwischen Markranstädt und Leipzig, an der B87 - ich sehe die Pendlermassen hier vorbeischleichen. Die würden mit einem Tesla hier eine Woche mit einer Ladung fahren - die Strecke zwischen Markranstädt und Leipzig Zentrum ist etwa 14km, in 30km ist man schon am Flughafen usw.



Dein Bundesland steht wohl nicht umsonst in dem Ruf, sich vor allem Fremden zu fürchten 
Andere Leute fahren halt deutlich weiter. Für 14 km ins Zentrum würde ich mir ein E-Bike zulegen (bzw. bei guten Wegen einfach normal strampeln) und wenn man klimabewusst lebt, ist ein Taxi zum Flughafen alle 2-3 Jahre auch kein Thema. Wer nur so lokal rumgondelt, der braucht in aller Regel gar kein Auto. Auch keinen Tesla bzw. erst recht keinen Tesla. Der fällt entweder unter "haben wollen" oder unter "ich brauch was für echte 400-700 km am Tag".



> Blöd nur das dies 2 Tarifzonen für den ÖPNV sind und das der ÖPNV aus Leipzig, inklusive S-Bahn, genau da an der Grenze stoppt. Die schnellen und vor allem großen Straßenbahnen und S-Bahnen fahren nicht bis zu denen, der popelige Bus der hier fährt ist selten da, klein, stickig selbst im Winter und etwa so bequem wie n LKW mit alten Blattfedern - steigst du in den, hast du nach der Fahrt kein Bock auf alles, nicht mal auf Sex. Von Arbeit brauchen wir nicht reden. Und direkt in die Stadt fährt der nicht, also umsteigen.
> Park&Ride gibt es, nutzt kein Schwein. Weil die alle durchfahren - die sind dann ja schon in der Stadt. Die einzigen die das nutzen sind die, die keine Parkplätze beim Arbeitsort finden, also wirklich keine.
> Das gleiche Spiel wiederholt sich hier im Süden mit Markkleeberg. Grenzt an Leipzig an, ist aber nicht Leipzig, die Leute verstopfen die Straße. S-Bahn gibt es, reicht aber nicht mit 30min-Taktung (vielen gefällt die Taktung nicht weil sie halt zu früh oder zu spät ankommen).



Willkommen in einer ÖPNV-Planung, die Kommunen überlassen bleibt.
Aus Interesse: Haben die Wähler besagter Kommunen bei ihrer letzten Chance bekundet, dass sie das geändert haben wollen (Linke, Grüne, ÖDP, ggf. Piraten) oder dass sie das voll geil so finden (Union, AFD)?


----------



## cryon1c (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kommt selten vor, dass man beide Parteien so einer Situation kennt, aber ja: Gegen genau so etwas gibt es in Deutschland keinerlei Mechanismen, sondern nur Subventionen dafür und im Falle von HartzIVern Anweisungen, die ganz leicht zu so einer Situation führen. Und wenn sich diejenigen nicht zufällig begegnen, läuft das ewig so weiter, ohne dass es (außer den Anwohnern der Verbindungsstraßen) irgend jemand merkt. Und das gilt nicht nur für Zwangsvermittlungen, das gilt für alle großflächig vorhandenen Jobs. Vermutlich könnte man den Pendelverkehr in diversen Metropolregionen, vor allem im Rhein-Ruhr-Raum, von heute auf morgen um 20-40% reduzieren, in dem man einfach gleichartige Arbeitsplätze tauscht. (Oder alternativ die Familien, wenn man eher an den Arbeitskollegen hängt )


Na so was lässt sich relativ einfach organisieren. Dem Arbeitsamt melden die ihre offenen Stellen sowieso frühzeitig, wenn das da geplant ist das einer in Rente geht oder umzieht etc. Das ganze erweitern auf die Region und mit alten Einträgen abgleichen lassen für Stellen die erfolgreich besetzt wurden - schon hat man entsprechende Kollegen vor Ort. Das kann man auch dazu nutzen um geplante Arbeitsvermittlung zu betreiben für Stellen die erst in naher Zukunft frei werden - warum sollte man jemanden zwingen sich irgendwo in Hintertüpfingen am A**** zu bewerben wenn bei dem im Ort eh bald ne Stelle offen wird wo er reinpasst. Schwer ist das nicht, Datenbank aufbauen und eine vernünftige Suchfunktion für Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer, fertig. Die ist ja schon zur Hälfte fertig..



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte man alles machen. Aber nicht als Amtsperson, die Weisungen befolgen muss, und garantiert nicht als Amtsopfer "Kunde", der die Wahl zwischen gehorchen und Sanktionen hat. Arbeitgeber könnten was machen, aber zwischen "Chef würde sich drüber freuen" und "Eigentümer engagiert sich" liegen Welten und damit bleiben eigentlich nur noch Politiker, die es ändern müssten. Politiker, die nie in so einer Situation waren, schon lange oder nie auf dem Arbeitsmarkt suchen mussten und die KFZ-Mobilität für erstrebenswert/förderwillig halten...


Naja die Arbeitgeber werden oft mit Papierkrieg erschlagen und haben kein Bock auf noch mehr Papierkrieg, die freuen sich auch wenn das Arbeitsamt denen irgendeinen Kollegen vorbeischickt der für den Job geeignet ist und nicht komplett bekloppt ist. Das muss schon dort gemacht werden wo das alles zusammenläuft - aufm zuständigen Amt. Die Arbeitgeber haben meist keine nötigen Kontakte, keinen Zugang zu guten Datenbanken und sie müssen ihrer eigentlichen Arbeit nachgehen und nicht irgendwo Kollegen suchen die zwar hier wohnen aber woanders arbeiten. Politiker haben damit nichts zu tun. Dafür müssen werde Gesetze geändert werden noch sonst was - Arbeitskräfte tauschen bedarf keinerlei Gesetzesänderungen oder bestimmten Regeln. Jobcenter treten damit die das organisieren, fertig. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay, bei denen sieht die Situation anders aus. Im Extremfall (mobile Home, dass die erste Silbe zurecht trägt), sind da für einige Arbeitnehmer sogar monatliche Umzüge kein Problem. Was nicht heißt, dass alle damit glücklich/gut verdienend sind - zu den US-Wanderarbeiten gehören z.B. auch zehntausende Amazonler -, aber es nicht mit den Lebensentscheidungen in Deutschland vergleichbar. Schon allein die Möglichkeit, in relativer Nähe zu den meisten derartigen Jobs überhaupt kurzfristig eine durchschnittlich bepreiste Unterkunft zu bekommen, fehlt bei uns vollkommen, weil er eben keine Fluktuation in einem kontinuierlich laufenden System haben, sondern weiterhin eine stetige Verlagerung der Arbeitsplätze vom Land in die Städte und von Nord und Ost nach Südwest. Das trifft in den USA wirklich nur 1-2-Branchen mit lokalen Ballungen zu und vielleicht noch aus den nördlichen Ex-Industriegebieten.


Ja deswegen ziehen die Leute hier auch nicht jedes Jahr um. Aber wenn man den Job verliert und umziehen soll ist das machbar, nur halt nicht jedes Jahr die Geschichte. Und die durchschnittlich bepreiste Wohnung ist relativ - wer jetzt aus so ner Ecke wie Görlitz kommt und nach Frankfurt soll, der fällt doch tot um wenn der die Preise sieht. Für jemanden aus einer günstigen Region kann schon die Kaution in einer Metropole riesig erscheinen - 2 Kaltmieten bei 15€/m² und 100m² wären dann schon 3000€. Klar bekommt man in der Stadt auch mehr, aber die Kohle müssen die erstma abdrücken und dann noch den Umzug finanzieren, neue Küche blahrg etc. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole: Hast du schon mal eine Klage auf Amtskosten geführt?
> Wenn nicht solltest du vorsichtig mit solchen Äußerungen sein. Man kann "sein Geld" nur dann wiederbekommen, wenn man es mal hatte. Hat man kein Geld, ist es schwer, so einen Prozess anzufangen. Und da ein solcher viele Jahre dauern in der Zeit einige Tausender fressen kann, ist das für einen Hartzer kein Pappenstil. Abgesehen davon, dass es im deutschen Recht mehr als genug Stilblüten gibt und die Beweisführung in solchen Fällen schwierig sein kann. Da als Laie abzuschätzen, ob man überhaupt Recht bekommen wird, ist kaum möglich. Und wenn man das Geld schon nicht hat, um es auszugeben, dann kann man ggf. leihbarem Geld erst recht nicht kassieren, es zu verlieren. Für den deutschen Rechtsstaat gilt: So ein Risiko muss man sich erstmal leisten. Dann bekommt man (vielleicht) sein Recht, sonst nicht.
> 
> Gilt übrigens nicht nur für Arbeitsrecht und nicht nur für Hartzer, sondern für alle rechtsfragen bei allen in prekären Verhältnissen. Ich habe mich nach der ALGII-Zeit, aber mit kaum mehr Geld auf dem Konto, mit O2 in die Haare bekommen. De facto haben die sich nicht an vertragliche Abmachungen gehalten und dann auch noch zusätzlich abzukassieren versucht. Ich war mir auch ziemlich sicher, im Recht zu sein, aber Scheine für einen Anwaltsberatung auf den Tisch zu legen, war zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht möglich (und wäre es möglich gewesen, hätte es sich zumindest Anfangs bei den Summen nicht gelohnt) und wenn dann alle 1-2 Wochen Mahnungen, Inkassoforderungen, Anzeigedrohungen, etc. eintrudeln, die den Streitwert von "eine nicht gerechtfertigte Rechnung nicht beglichen" zu "Sparquote der nächsten 2-3 Quartale" aufblähen, dann ist es nicht mehr so einfach, sich seinem Rechts sicher zu sein. (Was ja auch genau die Strategie solcher Abzockvereine ist)



Ja, habe ich. Allerdings war ich in der Zeit mit ALG1 unterwegs, nicht mit ALG2. Ergo hatte ich etwas mehr Geldmittel zu der Zeit wo es los ging und entsprechende Reserven. Ich hab mich dann mit Anwalt usw. zum Gericht geschleppt, ich hätte auch gewonnen - aber da wären mehrere Sitzungen nötig weil Dokumente gefehlt haben blah. Der Richter hat der Gegenseite gesagt sich zu einigen bevor es richtig teuer wird und das wurde dann auch gemacht. Gelohnt hat sich das mehr für meinen inneren Frieden als für den Geldbeutel, ich hab dadurch ja keinen Gewinn gemacht. Aber so was lohnt sich - alleine wenn man klagt, ohne das Gerichtsverfahren an sich, bewegt viele Leute und auch Firmen&Ämter dazu sich doch zu einigen. Weil das dann sehr schnell sehr teuer wird.
Gegen so was wie Amazon kann man schwer klagen, die haben eine Armee an Anwälten die auf Knopfdruck alles plattwalzen was weniger Geld für Anwälte hat, aber gegen kleinere lohnt sich das sehr oft.
Dazu kommt das gute Gefühl wenn man gewinnt, der Gegenseite eins reindrücken kann und am besten noch eine Entschädigung etc. oben drauf bekommt. 
Ich weiß gar nicht welche Summe die Hartz4-Empfänger aktuell besitzen dürfen ohne das denen die Leistungen wegen vorhandenem Vermögen gekürzt werden. Google sagt der Freibetrag ist mindestens 3100€ - das sollte auch jeder auf der hohen Kante liegen haben auch wenn er aufstockt etc. - eben für so einen Fall wenn da mal ein Anwalt nötig wird usw.
In vielen Fällen hilft nur ein Anwalt weiter, damit die Gegenseite mal aufwacht. Oft muss nicht geklagt werden, ein Einschreiben vom Anwalt wirkt Wunder 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Exakt das ist die Situation. Moralisch betrachtet müssten die Firmen einen Großteil dieser Probleme lösen - und praktisch betrachtet können auch nur dieses in letzter Instanz (ggf. mit Motivation vom Staat), aber wer es nicht kann: Der einzelne Arbeitslose. Der kann sich nur ein etwas weniger unbequemes Plätzchen im System suchen und allzu oft heißt diese Nische "pendeln bis die Ostsee an der Haustür angekommen ist".


Moralisch und Wirtschaft passt oft nicht zusammen. Klar gibt es Firmen die an ihre Mitarbeiter, die Umwelt usw. denken und keine Leute ausbeuten und auch Quereinsteigern die Chance geben. Oft genug gibt es aber auch alte Knacker im Vorstand usw. die nichts zulassen, nur junge Arbeiter aber mit Erfahrung wollen - das aber nur billig! Und die bewegen sich keinen Meter wenn es darum geht jemandem wirklich zu helfen, ihre Gewinne sind das einzige was sie interessiert. Naja und dicker Urlaub vll 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bis auf den letzten Satz stimme ich dir zu, den letzten dagegen stelle ich bewusst in Frage. Wenn man saisonal wirklich alles durch Überkapazität ausgleichen will, tippe ich, wie geschildert, auf Faktor 4-6 (Photovoltaik liegt wohl je nach Lage bei 8-10 Zwischen Dezember und Juni). Umgekehrt sind Elektrolyseanlagen mit Wirkungsgraden in den 90ern in Aussicht und Brennstoffzellen in den 60ern. Kompressionsverluste sind bislang noch schwer zu vermeiden, aber für stationäre Großanlagen sind durchaus 40-50% Netz-zu-Netzwirkungsgrad denkbar. (Für Wärmenutzung entsprechend viel mehr) Das heißt statt +500% Kraftwerkskapazitäten aufbauen zu müssen, würden +200% reichen. Und die 300% eingesparten Anlagen sind diejenigen an den ineffizientesten, komplexesten, teuersten Standorten.
> 
> Den Baukosten für Speicheranlagen steht also eine Reduktion der Kraftwerskosten auf durchaus ein Drittel gegenüber. Noch weiß man nicht abschließend, wie sich das ausgeht, aber aus dem Bauch heraus sage ich: Das lohnt sich. Und zwar richtig, denn Gaskavernen sind lächerlich billig und Elektrolyse-/Brennstoffzellenanlagen müssen nur für die kontinierliche Einspeisung und kontinuierliche Entnahme dimensioniert werden, deren Hochphase jeweils über 3 Monate verteilt ist. Das sollten eigentlich sehr überschaubare Kosten sein.
> 
> Wo ich mir weniger sicher bin: Wie wird sich die Effizienz der CO-Syntheseanlagen für Methanisierung steigern und wir sieht es mit Direktmethanzellen aus? Beides sind in der Vergangenheit kaum beachtete Techniken (im Gegensatz zu LiIo), an denen im Moment aber sehr intensiv geforscht wird. Käme es zu einem Durchbruch, wären die Kompressionsverluste auf einmal viel kleiner und statt der oben erwähnten zentralen Wiederverstromung könnte man auf ein hervorangendes Netz, risige bestehende Speicher und fein verteilte, bereits bezahlte Kleinverbraucher zurückgreifen. Das wäre die eine wirklich attraktive Option, p2g in großem Maßstab zu nutzen. Die andere wäre der Aufbau eines H2-Verteilernetzes für den Einsatz als mobilen Energieträger. Das erfordert keine neuen Technologien, wäre aber recht teuer - ob es sich im Vergleich zum ebenfalls teuren Aufbau eines Netztes für Batterieautos lohnt, ist die zweite große Unsicherheit. Letzteres wäre noch viel aufwendiger, genauso wie die Fahrzeuge bei wünschenswerten Reichweiten und es hätte bei widerverstromter Energie aus p2g einen deutlichen Effizienznachteil. Aber auch einen Vorteil bei direkt genutzter Energie, sodass lohnt/nicht lohnt stark davon abhängen wird, wann wieviel mobile Energie in Zukunft benötigt wird und wann EE wie stark zur Verfügung stehen.


Na was das angeht, da werden wir abwarten müssen. Ich bin generell nicht abgeneigt alle sauberen Technologien auszunutzen. Nur sind viele davon, gerade mit Wasserstoff und Methan, sehr gefährlich und daher extrem aufwendig und die Umwandlung kostet sehr viel.
Was wir brauchen sind massive Überkapazitäten, was ja auch nicht schlimm ist da Sonnenenergie und Wind unbegrenzt zur Verfügung stehen und mehr als genug Kapazität haben um locker das dreifache an Menschen zu versorgen als jetzt schon. 
Power2gas ist halt deswegen interessant weil die halbe Infrastruktur dafür schon steht. Tankstellen umrüsten ist eine Kleinigkeit und ob der Tanklaster da vorne Benzin, Gas oder Milch transportiert ist dem gemeinen deutschen Michel oft egal, aber bei dicken Leitungen die sichtbar sind dreht der am Rad. Das ist aber auch der einzige Vorteil.
Im Endeffekt brauchen wir aber überall Strom. Kein Gas. Das wäre also nur eine Zwischenlösung für die Massen und eine gute Lösung für spezielle Einsätze etc.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Ausbau des Stromnetzes wird VIEL aufwendiger als FTTH. Stromkabel und Verteilerstationen haben ganz andere Dimensionen. Da ist nichts mit Trenching und auch nicht mit Kleinbagger und auch nicht mit "zusätzlich an den Straßenrand stellen". Da kommt die halbe Straße für ein paar Monate weg und das Eckhaus für alle Zeiten. Und es werden auch viel mehr Leitungen benötigt - halt nicht eine Faser für jeden Keller (bei FTTB), sondern ein Strang pro Parkplatz. Wenn wir es mit v2g ernst meinen sogar ein recht ansehnlicher. Wenn man bedenkt, dass wir die Backbones für FTTH seit den 90ern verlegen und bei der aktuellen Ausbaugeschwindigkeit wahrscheinlich erst in den nächsten 90ern fertig werden, sollte einem klar sein, dass ein +250% Stromnetz bis 2050 eine Herausforderung ohne gleichen ist und jede technische Alternative, die bestehende Flächeninfrastruktur mitnutzt und für die nur die zentrale Energieaufbereitung ausgetauscht werden muss, einen massiven Pluspunkt in petto hat.


Naja nur weil hier beim Glasfaserausbau ein Schneckentempo herrscht und das Projekt zum Jahrhundertprojekt angewachsen ist, heißt das ja nicht das es normal ist.
1x kurz nach China oder SüdKorea guggen und feststellen - ah, geht aber auch anders, das kann man ja sogar schnell machen! Technologie, Fachkräfte und Geld haben will. Nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das eh fällig wird (Strombedarf steigt alleine durch E-Autos und die werden hier früher oder später laufen - spätestens dann wenn die alten Modelle der Hersteller hier für kleines Geld angeboten werden weil die schon das Xte Jahr rumstehen). Also lieber vorsorgen und ran da. Ich weiß, nicht mit unseren Politikern, die werden all das wie das Klimapaket auch vor sich hin schieben bis sie alle verstorben sind...
Geld ist auf jeden Fall genug vorhanden, man muss das halt auch in Projekte stecken die flächendeckend allen nutzen und nicht nur Berlin&Umgebung wie beim BER. Der Flughafen ist den Leuten doch oft egal wenn der in Frankfurt usw. viel näher dran ist und ähnliche Strecken bedient, da rammelt man doch nicht nach Berlin (allein das Risiko auf langer Strecke den Flug zu verpassen weil XYZ ist den Leuten zu hoch).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange ich es schaffe, vor dem deutschen Berufsverkehr die Alpen zu erreichen (und so fahre ich dann halt auch los), fahre ich sehr gechillt. Freie Autobahn bzw. volle, aber konstant rollende Autoroute/Autostrada strengt mich weniger an, als manch Thread hier im Forum. Aber das ändert halt nichts daran, dass ich 11-12 h nach dem Aufstehen am Ende einer Fahrt sein möchte (und das unabhängig davon, ob ich diese Stunden hinter dem Lenkrad oder z.B. konzentriert im Büro war) und somit mein zeitlicher Aktionsradius begrenzt ist. Und das wird auch nicht besser, wenn ich noch entspannter mit 70 über Landstraßen zuckle und die Landschaft bewundere. Wer ohnehin ins Land will, mag dadurch den Weg zum Ziel machen und nimmt halt ein Hotel unterwegs. Aber wenn man am Mittelmeer zelten möchte, dann sind Hotels in Österreich einfach nicht Teil des Ziels, sondern verschenkte Urlaubszeit. Derzeitige Batterieautos bedeuten für mich: Netto zwei Tage weniger Sommerurlaub. Und ich bin kein Staatsbediensteter, der sowieso vier Wochen frei hat, ich würde diese Verkürzung als spürbar bezeichnen.


Ja hängt von der Strecke ab etc. Aber für viele Leute ist das E-Auto bereits jetzt eine Alternative aber sie trauen sich nicht usw. Oder wollen nicht mal was davon wissen. Ich würde z.B. auch nie 10h am Tag fahren. Fahren ist anstrengend weil man nie allein ist, immer mit Idioten rechnen muss etc.
Alles was über 5-6h Fahrzeit ist, da nehme ich den Zug und komme entspannt an (oft unpünktlich aber das ist so egal weil nix muss, dem Hotel ist es auch egal ob ich 14:00 oder 19:00 einchecke).




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dein Bundesland steht wohl nicht umsonst in dem Ruf, sich vor allem Fremden zu fürchten
> Andere Leute fahren halt deutlich weiter. Für 14 km ins Zentrum würde ich mir ein E-Bike zulegen (bzw. bei guten Wegen einfach normal strampeln) und wenn man klimabewusst lebt, ist ein Taxi zum Flughafen alle 2-3 Jahre auch kein Thema. Wer nur so lokal rumgondelt, der braucht in aller Regel gar kein Auto. Auch keinen Tesla bzw. erst recht keinen Tesla. Der fällt entweder unter "haben wollen" oder unter "ich brauch was für echte 400-700 km am Tag".


Ja ich bin 10km auch mit nem MTB gefahren, ist kein Thema, hält fit. E-Bike ist hier nutzlos weil die Stadt flach ist wie ne Pfanne, aber dafür einige Ecken hat wo man froh ist über dicke 2.8 Plus-Reifen und Federung. Fährt sich langsamer, dafür sehr angenehm und überall 
Aber das sehen hier nicht alle so, hier fahren sehr viele mit dem Auto rum und das Kennzeichen verrät auch wo sie herkommen - nicht weit weg  
Sachsen ist eigensinnig um es mal zivilisiert zu sagen. AFD-Aufkleber inklusive xD



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Willkommen in einer ÖPNV-Planung, die Kommunen überlassen bleibt.
> Aus Interesse: Haben die Wähler besagter Kommunen bei ihrer letzten Chance bekundet, dass sie das geändert haben wollen (Linke, Grüne, ÖDP, ggf. Piraten) oder dass sie das voll geil so finden (Union, AFD)?



Kommunen könnten ja auch mal zusammenarbeiten. Wenn die Strecke nicht so weit geht dann macht man wenigstens einen Anschluss via Bus der dann eben entsprechend getaktet wird und WARTET damit die Leute umsteigen können. 
Bei dem aktuellen Dreckswetter haben die Leute kein Bock auf unzuverlässigen ÖPNV und nehmen das Auto. Und sitzen die 1x drin, ist Park&Ride auch vorbei. So wie der ÖPNV hier organisiert ist, sind einige Strecken saugeil - mehrere Linien mit kurzen Entfernungen zwischen denen (innerhalb von 1,5 Kilometer hier hab ich 2 Straßenbahnen und 1 S-Bahn die ALLE bis ins Zentrum fahren und sich mehrere Haltestellen dort teilen), andere Strecken sind grausig selbst wenn man Zeit hat - bis man ankommt, hat man kein Bock auf irgendwas produktives.

Lustigerweise hab ich noch die Wahlkarte im Kopf, welches Gebiet wie gewählt hat. Die gut angeschlossenen Gebiete waren überwiegend links und grün, das Umland war blau und CDU/CSU. Bürgermeister-Wahl steht an im Februar, mal sehen was rauskommt. Der könnte hier was tun, aber erstma abwarten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Na so was lässt sich relativ einfach organisieren. Dem Arbeitsamt melden die ihre offenen Stellen sowieso frühzeitig,



Machen die das echt? Ich hab natürlich einen subjektiven Blick auf Stellenanzeigen durch meine Fähigkeitsbereiche, aber da sind/waren Ausschreibungen außerhalb des öffentlichen Diensts eigentlich immer "ab sofort" oder umgekehrt "eigentlich lesen sie das hier 2 Monate zu spät". Und selbst im öffentlichen Dienst war alles außer Schwangerschaftsvertretungen immer "zum Ende der Bewerbungsphase", also auch Besetzung ASAP und etwas Vorlauf nur wegen der Ausschreibungspflichten/Verbot den Erstbesten zu nehmen. In meinem familiären Umfeld gab es in letzter Zeit ein paar Verrentungen, da lief das (in komplett anderen Branchen) aus Gegenrichtung genauso: Obwohl in solchen Fällen schon 2 Jahre voraus auf den Tag genau bekannt war, dass und wann die Stelle frei wird, hatte man sich bis zu diesem Tag noch nicht um eine Nachfolge gekümmert...
Würden Stellen regelmäßig z.B. 3 Monate im voraus ausgeschrieben werden, wäre das Problem selbst ohne Datenbank deutlich weniger ausgeprägt. Wer als Arbeitssuchender die Wahl "ab morgen in 40 km oder ab nächsten Monat in 4 km" hat, würde ja immer die letztere Stelle wählen. Aber branchenübergreifend* kenne ich es eher so, dass kurzfristig gesucht wird. Das heißt der Arbeitssuchende sieht von den "in einem Monat"-Stellen gar nichts und wenn er sich bei den weit-weg-aber-gerade-noch-so-machbar-Positionen nicht sofort bewirbt (und dann auch bereit erklärt, SOFORT anzufangen), riskiert, dass die Stelle weg ist. Also kann er auch nich einfach warten, ob sich noch was günstiger gelegenes ergibt. Aber das ist halt auch so wieder eine typisch deutsche Sache: Der Arbeitssuchende/-nehmer als Bittsteller, für dessen Interessen niemand einen Finger krum macht. Dabei würde mehr Vorausplanung und mehr Ehrlichkeit (vermutlich wird auch ein Teil der erst in mehreren Wochen frei werdenden Stellen "als sofort" ausgeschrieben werden, um Druck aufzubauen...) hier auch dem Arbeitgeber leichte und dem Klima deutliche Vorteile verschaffen. 

*Umfasst keine IT-Entwicklung, für die aufgrund des großen Anteils projektbezogener Tätigkeiten möglicherweise anderes gilt.



> Naja die Arbeitgeber werden oft mit Papierkrieg erschlagen und haben kein Bock auf noch mehr Papierkrieg, die freuen sich auch wenn das Arbeitsamt denen irgendeinen Kollegen vorbeischickt der für den Job geeignet ist und nicht komplett bekloppt ist. Das muss schon dort gemacht werden wo das alles zusammenläuft - aufm zuständigen Amt. Die Arbeitgeber haben meist keine nötigen Kontakte, keinen Zugang zu guten Datenbanken und sie müssen ihrer eigentlichen Arbeit nachgehen und nicht irgendwo Kollegen suchen die zwar hier wohnen aber woanders arbeiten. Politiker haben damit nichts zu tun. Dafür müssen werde Gesetze geändert werden noch sonst was - Arbeitskräfte tauschen bedarf keinerlei Gesetzesänderungen oder bestimmten Regeln. Jobcenter treten damit die das organisieren, fertig.



Ämter machen nur das, womit sie die Regierungen beauftragen. Weder haben sie die Ressourcen für mehr noch dürften sie das überhaupt. Wäre ja eine Verschwendung von Steuergeldern, wenn es die Politiker nicht für gut befunden haben. Das Ergebnis sind Papierkriege ohne gleichen (im Amt typischerweise noch weitaus schlimmer als außerhalb) und vor allem ohne Fortschritt, weil im Amt alles mit Recht und Ordnung abgehen muss, ändert sich daran nur etwas, wenn das zuständige Ministerium die Ordnung bzw. das zuständige Parlament das Recht anpasst.

Aber die meisten Politiker interessiert nur, was auf Wahlplakaten und in Talkshows funktioniert. Und die wenigen, die noch etwas weiter denken, haben auch abstrakte Ziele, aber niemand stellt sich mit der großen Vision "effiziente, helfende Bürokratie" hin. Und "für HartzIVer" und "gegen Pendler" ist für die meisten auch politischer Selbstmord, trotz aller Klima- und Gerechtigkeitsdebatten/-heucheleien.



> Ja deswegen ziehen die Leute hier auch nicht jedes Jahr um. Aber wenn man den Job verliert und umziehen soll ist das machbar, nur halt nicht jedes Jahr die Geschichte. Und die durchschnittlich bepreiste Wohnung ist relativ - wer jetzt aus so ner Ecke wie Görlitz kommt und nach Frankfurt soll, der fällt doch tot um wenn der die Preise sieht. Für jemanden aus einer günstigen Region kann schon die Kaution in einer Metropole riesig erscheinen - 2 Kaltmieten bei 15€/m² und 100m² wären dann schon 3000€. Klar bekommt man in der Stadt auch mehr, aber die Kohle müssen die erstma abdrücken und dann noch den Umzug finanzieren, neue Küche blahrg etc.



Das ist nicht nur für jemanden aus einer günstigen Ecke viel Geld, zumal ich bei meiner letzten Wohnungssuche meist 3 Kaltmieten gesehen habe und die m²-Preise für kleinere Wohnungen höher als für 100 m² sind, die sowieso räumlich unflexible Familien brauchen. Der große Knackpunkt ist aber "machbar, aber nicht jedes Jahr". Umgekehrt wird daraus nämlich: "Würde sich lohnen ab mindestens 3 Jahre". Und mittlerweile schreibt nicht einmal mehr der öffentliche Dienst unbefristete Stellen aus. Wer einen neuen Job antritt, muss immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass der nach 12-18 Monaten wieder weg ist und bis dahin ist es sehr riskant, mehr Geld zu investieren, als man in dieser Zeit wieder reinbekommen kann. In Zeiten von Hire & Fire ist ein Umzug deswegen für viele eine Hochrisikooption und sie pendeln lieber.



> Ja, habe ich. Allerdings war ich in der Zeit mit ALG1 unterwegs, nicht mit ALG2. Ergo hatte ich etwas mehr Geldmittel zu der Zeit wo es los ging und entsprechende Reserven.



Ich habe es nicht in Bezug auf Rechtsbeistand erfahren, aber in allen anderen Hinsichten ist ALG1/Arbeitsamt PARADIESISCH im Vergleich zu ALG2/Jobcenter. Bei ersteren fühlst du dich wie ein normaler Kunde z.B. beim Metzger, bei letzteren wirst du behandelt wie das Schwein auf dem Weg zum Metzger und wehe du quiekst und willst irgendwas haben. Zwar hast du irgendwo am Ende Anrecht auf Prozesskostenübernahme, aber wahrscheinlich musst du die erstmal mit einem Anwalt einklagen 



> Ich weiß gar nicht welche Summe die Hartz4-Empfänger aktuell besitzen dürfen ohne das denen die Leistungen wegen vorhandenem Vermögen gekürzt werden. Google sagt der Freibetrag ist mindestens 3100€ - das sollte auch jeder auf der hohen Kante liegen haben auch wenn er aufstockt etc. - eben für so einen Fall wenn da mal ein Anwalt nötig wird usw.
> In vielen Fällen hilft nur ein Anwalt weiter, damit die Gegenseite mal aufwacht.



Zu meinen Zeiten war es auf alle Fälle altersbezogen und als mit-20er kam ich so auf hohe 3000er/niedrige 4000er. Aber direkt nach dem Studium hatte ich nicht unbedingt volle Kassen (zumal ich meiner Freundin noch das Ende ihres Studiums querfinanziert hatte), obwohl ich normalerweise sehr aufs Geld achte. Die meisten Menschen in Deutschland machen das aber eben (leider) nicht, wie die Überschuldungsstatistiken regelmäßig beweisen. Unter meinen Arbeitskollegen gibt es durchaus welche, bei denen am Ende des Geldes noch Monat übrig ist und die einem zwar nicht sagen können, warum sie Produkt XY am Anfang des Monats gekauft haben, aber durchaus wie umständlich Geldabheben im Dispo wird...
Absolute finanzielle Unfähigkeit, aber eben kein Einzelfall. Die Mehrheit der deutschen Arbeiter lebt aus der Hand in den Mund und wenn dann die Hand aka der Job wegfällt, sehen vielleicht einige ein, dass das tierisch blöd war - aber in dem Moment ist es kaum zu ändern. Nicht umsonst ist eine der wenigen Hilfen die einem Jobcenterangestellte bei jeder Gelegenheit anbieten (müssen), ein Vorschuss der später verrechnet wird. Viele brauchen das leider, weil sie nicht einmal 2-3 Monate zwischen dem letzten Gehalt und der ersten Hilfe überbrücken können.
Und dann wundert man sich, dass bei Wahlen nicht einmal die politischen Aktionen Entscheidungen der letzten 2-3 Jahre eine Rolle zu spielen scheinen und die Menschheit als ganzes unfähig ist, 2-3 Jahrzehnte voraus zu planen. 



> Lustigerweise hab ich noch die Wahlkarte im Kopf, welches Gebiet wie gewählt hat. Die gut angeschlossenen Gebiete waren überwiegend links und grün, das Umland war blau und CDU/CSU. Bürgermeister-Wahl steht an im Februar, mal sehen was rauskommt. Der könnte hier was tun, aber erstma abwarten.



Genauso habe ich das erwartet: Diejenigen, die ihre Umweltzerstörung mit "hier fährt ja nichts" begründen und rumjammern, dass "die in der Stadt" priviligiert wären, weil es da sowas wie guten ÖPNV gibt (den sie eh nicht nutzen würden, weil er dann wieder zu laut/voll/sonstwas ist, verglichen mit dem Privatpanzer), sind genau diejenigen, die die Parteien wählen, die sich gegen einen Ausbau stellen. Und dann "wundert" man sich, dass CDU-Kommunalpolitik im Vorort mit den rot-grünen Stadtteilen nicht über eine bessere Koordinierung/Verknüpfung von Bussen und Bahnen sprechen.


----------



## tdi-fan (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar könnten wir das, wenn die Regierung die eigene Energiewende nicht ständig torpedieren würde.



Wie könnten wir das denn? Du musst das auch begründen irgendwie


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wie könnten wir das denn? Du musst das auch begründen irgendwie



Tolle Sache, oder, um aus verbranntem Gas zum Heizen zumindest Teile der Exergie abzuzwacken
Miniblockheizkraftwerke - Mundt GmbH Hannover
3. Mikro-BHKW UEbersicht | BHKW-Infothek

Stattdessen verschwenden wir unser Geld so. Ein Land, in dem man 47.000,-€ dafür ausgibt, um Erdaushub aus einer  Kellerausschachtung abzufahren hat also kein Geld, um für 47.000,-€  große Batteriespeicher und ein Blockheizkraftwerk im Keller zu  deponieren? Wir können alles, wenn wir wollen, aber wir wollen nicht
Immobilienpreise: 47.000 Euro fuer ein Loch - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## cryon1c (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Machen die das echt? Ich hab natürlich einen subjektiven Blick auf Stellenanzeigen durch meine Fähigkeitsbereiche, aber da sind/waren Ausschreibungen außerhalb des öffentlichen Diensts eigentlich immer "ab sofort" oder umgekehrt "eigentlich lesen sie das hier 2 Monate zu spät". Und selbst im öffentlichen Dienst war alles außer Schwangerschaftsvertretungen immer "zum Ende der Bewerbungsphase", also auch Besetzung ASAP und etwas Vorlauf nur wegen der Ausschreibungspflichten/Verbot den Erstbesten zu nehmen. In meinem familiären Umfeld gab es in letzter Zeit ein paar Verrentungen, da lief das (in komplett anderen Branchen) aus Gegenrichtung genauso: Obwohl in solchen Fällen schon 2 Jahre voraus auf den Tag genau bekannt war, dass und wann die Stelle frei wird, hatte man sich bis zu diesem Tag noch nicht um eine Nachfolge gekümmert...
> Würden Stellen regelmäßig z.B. 3 Monate im voraus ausgeschrieben werden, wäre das Problem selbst ohne Datenbank deutlich weniger ausgeprägt. Wer als Arbeitssuchender die Wahl "ab morgen in 40 km oder ab nächsten Monat in 4 km" hat, würde ja immer die letztere Stelle wählen. Aber branchenübergreifend* kenne ich es eher so, dass kurzfristig gesucht wird. Das heißt der Arbeitssuchende sieht von den "in einem Monat"-Stellen gar nichts und wenn er sich bei den weit-weg-aber-gerade-noch-so-machbar-Positionen nicht sofort bewirbt (und dann auch bereit erklärt, SOFORT anzufangen), riskiert, dass die Stelle weg ist. Also kann er auch nich einfach warten, ob sich noch was günstiger gelegenes ergibt. Aber das ist halt auch so wieder eine typisch deutsche Sache: Der Arbeitssuchende/-nehmer als Bittsteller, für dessen Interessen niemand einen Finger krum macht. Dabei würde mehr Vorausplanung und mehr Ehrlichkeit (vermutlich wird auch ein Teil der erst in mehreren Wochen frei werdenden Stellen "als sofort" ausgeschrieben werden, um Druck aufzubauen...) hier auch dem Arbeitgeber leichte und dem Klima deutliche Vorteile verschaffen.
> 
> *Umfasst keine IT-Entwicklung, für die aufgrund des großen Anteils projektbezogener Tätigkeiten möglicherweise anderes gilt.


Klar machen die das. Nicht alle, aber es gibt Firmen die sich rechtzeitig um Ersatz kümmern. Kurz vor knapp ist nicht weil man die Leute eh n wenig anlernen und kennenlernen muss bevor die wirklich produktiv eingesetzt werden können. 
Oft werden die Stellen gemeldet, aber nicht ausgeschrieben beim Amt - das Amt bevorzugt es die aktuell zu besetzenden Stellen vollzustopfen egal wo wer lebt. Was bringt dem Amt da eine Stelle in 3 Monaten vor Ort beim Kunden wenn man dem jetzt sofort eine offene Stelle reindrücken kann die aber in XYZ ist? Ist doof, aber die machen das. Manchmal hat man einen guten Berater mit dem man klarkommt, die rücken einem nicht so auf den Pelz und wollen ernsthaft helfen und nicht einfach irgendwo den Kunden parken bis der wiederkommt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ämter machen nur das, womit sie die Regierungen beauftragen. Weder haben sie die Ressourcen für mehr noch dürften sie das überhaupt. Wäre ja eine Verschwendung von Steuergeldern, wenn es die Politiker nicht für gut befunden haben. Das Ergebnis sind Papierkriege ohne gleichen (im Amt typischerweise noch weitaus schlimmer als außerhalb) und vor allem ohne Fortschritt, weil im Amt alles mit Recht und Ordnung abgehen muss, ändert sich daran nur etwas, wenn das zuständige Ministerium die Ordnung bzw. das zuständige Parlament das Recht anpasst.



Ämter machen nicht nur das was man denen direkt aufgetragen hat. Beamte haben viel Spielraum um produktiver zu werden, sich die Arbeit zu erleichtern und nicht nur stur auf Vorschriften pochen. 
Genau wie ein Polizist dir eine Verwarnung oder eine Strafe reindrücken kann - er entscheidet. Genau wie der Zollbeamte bei dir in den Kofferraum sehen will oder doch noch ins Handschuhfach und unter die Sitze. Oder die ganze Karre zerlegen. 
Genau so können andere Beamte in den entsprechenden Ämtern (Arbeitsamt, Jobcenter, Sozialamt blahrg) sehr viel selbst entscheiden und sie handeln nicht stur nach Vorschrift. Sie arbeiten mit Menschen, nicht mit Robotern, deswegen ist individueller Zugang zu jedem Kunden und entsprechende Handlungen hinterher einfach normal. Klar gibt es Ausnahmen, ich hab mit dem Jobcenter und dem Arbeitsamt eigentlich nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber die meisten Politiker interessiert nur, was auf Wahlplakaten und in Talkshows funktioniert. Und die wenigen, die noch etwas weiter denken, haben auch abstrakte Ziele, aber niemand stellt sich mit der großen Vision "effiziente, helfende Bürokratie" hin. Und "für HartzIVer" und "gegen Pendler" ist für die meisten auch politischer Selbstmord, trotz aller Klima- und Gerechtigkeitsdebatten/-heucheleien.



Ach das ist kein politischer Selbstmord. Die gesellschaftliche Mitte schwindet doch immer wieder. Die finanzielle Mitte auch, die Mittelklasse an sich gibt es immer weniger. Man kann sich politisch nicht mehr an dieser Wählergruppe orientieren weil sie einfach schrumpft, veraltet und ausstirbt. Und junge Leute die aber schon in der Mitte angekommen sind (gut gebildete Jugend die eben einen guten Job gefunden hat und nicht einen wo man hoffnungslos überqualifiziert und unterbezahlt ist) - die pfeifen auf die Pfeifen in der Politik doch schon lange. 
Ich gehöre zu den letzteren - anfang 30, interessanter und gut bezahlter Job der aber sehr rar ist und den Politikern traue ich nicht mal so weit wie ich die werfen kann. Ich erwarte von denen wenigstens Stillstand - wenn sich nix bewegt, kann nix kaputt gehen  Denn sobald die was angehen, geht es schief. 
Aber so eng würde ich es nicht sehen, sobald wir frische Politiker haben und die alten Säcke ausgestorben sind, wird es besser. Leider dauert so was ne Weile 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur für jemanden aus einer günstigen Ecke viel Geld, zumal ich bei meiner letzten Wohnungssuche meist 3 Kaltmieten gesehen habe und die m²-Preise für kleinere Wohnungen höher als für 100 m² sind, die sowieso räumlich unflexible Familien brauchen. Der große Knackpunkt ist aber "machbar, aber nicht jedes Jahr". Umgekehrt wird daraus nämlich: "Würde sich lohnen ab mindestens 3 Jahre". Und mittlerweile schreibt nicht einmal mehr der öffentliche Dienst unbefristete Stellen aus. Wer einen neuen Job antritt, muss immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass der nach 12-18 Monaten wieder weg ist und bis dahin ist es sehr riskant, mehr Geld zu investieren, als man in dieser Zeit wieder reinbekommen kann. In Zeiten von Hire & Fire ist ein Umzug deswegen für viele eine Hochrisikooption und sie pendeln lieber.



Nun, deswegen zieht man ja in die Großstadt wo entsprechende Jobs in mehrfacher Ausführung vorhanden sind. Gerade wenn man eine schlecht bezahlte Stelle hat, ist das meistens etwas was tausendfach in der Stadt existiert - Putzkraft, Verkäufer schießmichtot. Deswegen wiegt es das auf, denn wenn man den Job in der Stadt verliert - man ist ja schon in der Stadt und sucht nen neuen. Anstatt auf dem Land zu hocken wo nix ist und sich wieder überlegen wo es denn jetzt hin geht und wie man dort zur Arbeit kommen soll.
Man muss auch anders rechnen, man darf nicht nur den Lohn und den Preis fürs pendeln zusammenrechnen und sagen - eh lohnt sich nicht. Man muss überlegen was man an Strecken spart wenn man in der Stadt ist. Alleine am Wochenende aus der Pampa in die Stadt fahren wegen nem Event und im Zentrum für 4€/h parken? Anstatt sich in den ÖPNV zu setzen und einfach in 10min in der City sein wo was lost ist? Stadt hat viele Argumente, zusätzlich zu der gewonnenen Freizeit (man pendelt halt nicht mehr) bekommt man noch viel mehr geboten und kann sich austoben oder sogar ehrenamtlich was gutes tun.  Aufm Land haste doch gar kein Bock noch freiwillig was zu tun nach dem pendeln. Arbeiten, essen und schlafen + im Stau stecken - der moderne Arbeitssklave.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht in Bezug auf Rechtsbeistand erfahren, aber in allen anderen Hinsichten ist ALG1/Arbeitsamt PARADIESISCH im Vergleich zu ALG2/Jobcenter. Bei ersteren fühlst du dich wie ein normaler Kunde z.B. beim Metzger, bei letzteren wirst du behandelt wie das Schwein auf dem Weg zum Metzger und wehe du quiekst und willst irgendwas haben. Zwar hast du irgendwo am Ende Anrecht auf Prozesskostenübernahme, aber wahrscheinlich musst du die erstmal mit einem Anwalt einklagen



Ich kann die Erfahrungen hier nicht teilen. Sowohl ALG1 als auch ALG2 sind bei mir identisch gewesen was die Behördengänge angeht, die Freundlichkeit und den ganzen Rest drum herum. Mit ALG2 haste halt kein Geld, mit ALG1 je nach Verdienst hast du immer noch einen vernünftigen Kontostand der nicht jedem Monat ins Minus rutscht. Das ist aber auch der einzige große Unterschied. Fakt ist: recht haben und recht bekommen sind hier immer noch 2 Paar Schuhe, ohne Rechtsanwalt bleiben einem viele Türen verschlossen und anstatt sich zu ärgern ärgert man lieber die Gegenseite und zeigt der das man sich entsprechend wehren kann, aber zivilisiert. Und das wird immer härter, also muss man immer genug Reserven haben und gute Anwälte für bestimmte Bereiche kennen wo es wichtig ist. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu meinen Zeiten war es auf alle Fälle altersbezogen und als mit-20er kam ich so auf hohe 3000er/niedrige 4000er. Aber direkt nach dem Studium hatte ich nicht unbedingt volle Kassen (zumal ich meiner Freundin noch das Ende ihres Studiums querfinanziert hatte), obwohl ich normalerweise sehr aufs Geld achte. Die meisten Menschen in Deutschland machen das aber eben (leider) nicht, wie die Überschuldungsstatistiken regelmäßig beweisen. Unter meinen Arbeitskollegen gibt es durchaus welche, bei denen am Ende des Geldes noch Monat übrig ist und die einem zwar nicht sagen können, warum sie Produkt XY am Anfang des Monats gekauft haben, aber durchaus wie umständlich Geldabheben im Dispo wird...
> Absolute finanzielle Unfähigkeit, aber eben kein Einzelfall. Die Mehrheit der deutschen Arbeiter lebt aus der Hand in den Mund und wenn dann die Hand aka der Job wegfällt, sehen vielleicht einige ein, dass das tierisch blöd war - aber in dem Moment ist es kaum zu ändern. Nicht umsonst ist eine der wenigen Hilfen die einem Jobcenterangestellte bei jeder Gelegenheit anbieten (müssen), ein Vorschuss der später verrechnet wird. Viele brauchen das leider, weil sie nicht einmal 2-3 Monate zwischen dem letzten Gehalt und der ersten Hilfe überbrücken können.
> Und dann wundert man sich, dass bei Wahlen nicht einmal die politischen Aktionen Entscheidungen der letzten 2-3 Jahre eine Rolle zu spielen scheinen und die Menschheit als ganzes unfähig ist, 2-3 Jahrzehnte voraus zu planen.



Kenne ich auch, viele Leute haben aber auch viele laufende Kosten die über Verträge zusammenkommen, sie verlieren teils den Überblick, vergessen was zu kündigen blah. Dann schrumpft der Kontostand beachtlich und manchmal hat man nix davon (berühmtes Beispiel ist Fitnessstudio - Vertrag am Bein, man geht nicht hin und findet auch keinen der den Vertrag übernehmen will - man zahlt also für nix). 
Rücklagen bilden hab ich schon in jungen Jahren gelernt (natürlich NICHT in der Schule, das wie so viele andere Sachen wie Steuern usw. werden einem da nicht beigebracht), ich musste immer Geld haben um DJ-Equipment ersetzen zu können etc. Die müssen ja nicht riesig sein, aber genug Geld auf der hohen Kante für schlechte Zeiten - das hat mittlerweile jeder begriffen, nur schaffen es einige nicht irgendwelche Rücklagen zu bilden. Und Altersvorsorge können die auch nicht.
Ich hoffe mal das Schulsystem wird reformiert damit die Menschen die entsprechenden Informationen und das allgemeine Wissen bekommen bevor sie besagte Verträge abschließen können und sich um die Altersvorsorge kümmern müssen. Also bevor sie 18 werden. Das würde sehr vielen helfen die dann schon mit 25 komplett überschuldet sind oder einfach Geldprobleme haben und das dauerhaft.
Und entsprechendes politisches Wissen muss den Schülern auch vermittelt werden - neutral, aber aufklärend. Dann sind sie auch nicht komplett Politikverdrossen und das schon vor ihrer ersten Wahl die sie überhaupt mitmachen dürfen. Das sollte doch reinpassen zwischen all dem nutzlosen Geschichtsstoff und schlecht umgesetzten Unterrichtsfächern wie Musik (wo man kaum was über Musik lernt - das meiste ist Geschichte und klassische Musik die zwar nicht verkehrt ist aber den Leuten nichts bringt) und Informatik (wo man eben auch nichts lernt weil alles veraltet ist inklusive Lehrer die nicht mit der dynamischen IT-Welt mithalten wollen/können). Viele Leute in meinem Alter und jünger haben wissen zwar wann wo welcher Krieg stattfand und welche Personen da umgekommen sind, aber sie haben keinen Plan von Politik, Finanzen, Steuern, Altersvorsorge und anderen Dingen die garantiert jeden treffen und das oft sehr hart. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauso habe ich das erwartet: Diejenigen, die ihre Umweltzerstörung mit "hier fährt ja nichts" begründen und rumjammern, dass "die in der Stadt" priviligiert wären, weil es da sowas wie guten ÖPNV gibt (den sie eh nicht nutzen würden, weil er dann wieder zu laut/voll/sonstwas ist, verglichen mit dem Privatpanzer), sind genau diejenigen, die die Parteien wählen, die sich gegen einen Ausbau stellen. Und dann "wundert" man sich, dass CDU-Kommunalpolitik im Vorort mit den rot-grünen Stadtteilen nicht über eine bessere Koordinierung/Verknüpfung von Bussen und Bahnen sprechen.



Das ist aber nicht neu. Die Mittelklasse schrumpft zwar, aber nicht in den Städten, die zieht ja vom Land in die Städte - bzw in die Randgebiete wo Einfamilienhäuser stehen usw. Die wählen entsprechend. Dazu noch der harte Rechtsruck gerade aufm Land. Die Karte hat hier deutlich gezeigt - wohlhabende Gegend, viele gut gebildete Leute dort, sie wählen Grün, Linke usw. Und die ärmeren Gegenden mit hohem Anteil an Sozialfällen, einfachen Arbeitern usw. wählen ganz anders. Leipzig ist zwar eine Ausnahme in Sachsen aber auch hier gab es dicke blaue Flecken auf der Karte wo die AfD ihre Wähler hat  Und das ist schon in der Stadt selbst, außerhalb sieht das noch viel düsterer aus, je weiter weg vom Stadtzentrum desto schlimmer wirds hier. Und kleine Städte hier sind richtig schlimm, sind aber auch nicht umsonst unten durch (Görlitz z.B. - da zieht doch keiner freiwillig hin obwohl die Stadt an sich billig und schön ist). 
Ich sehe die Pendler ja ausm Fenster hier, ich sehe was das für Fahrzeuge sind - das sind oft Blechpanzer die über 30.000€ kosten und das schon in der Basisausstattung. Hier im Osten ist der Anteil solcher Fahrzeuge an sich recht gering - wir sind halt nicht in München oder Frankfurt - aber in den Randbezirken bzw außerhalb der Städte gibt es viele, in der Stadt kauft sich kaum wer so nen Panzer, die Stadtbewohner kommen oft mit kleinen Knutschkugeln aus wie Ford Ka, Nissan Micra, diverse Minis etc. - sind halt praktisch und passen in der Altstadt gut in die engen Parklücken. 
Es sind also nicht nur Geringverdiener die hier pendeln, es sind viele Leute die gut verdienen, das sieht man auch oft am Anzug und Krawatte - wer damit auf Arbeit fährt und das in einem BMW der nicht ganz billigen Modellreihe, der verdient auch etwas mehr. Die wollen halt aber unbedingt in nem Haus aufm Land wohnen (Hund braucht auslauf!) und weigern sich ÖPNV, Fahrräder und alle anderen Alternativen zu nutzen selbst wenn sie vorhanden sind.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hat jetzt nicht direkt was mit Klimawandel an sich zu tun, aber indirekt doch sehr viel. Was ich vor allem in deutschen Foren sehr viel und oft lese sind seitweise Beträge darüber warum etwas nicht funktionieren kann. Es wird nicht geguckt was möglich ist, sondern erst mal warum etwas das nicht dem Mainstream entspricht nicht klappen könnte. Ich kenne irgendwie beide Seiten.
Vor 15 Jahren (da war ich noch jung  ) lebte ich ganz normal. Keine spezielle Bildung, ein Job als LKW-Fahrer, die Freundin arbeitet im öffentlichen Dienst. Keine Kinder (erstens können wir die nicht ausstehen, 2. mögen wir die damit verbundenen Einschränkungen nicht und 3. sollen sich die damit rum ärgern die Spass an sowas haben  ) Wir lebeten ganz normal. Mietwohnung, 2 Verbrenner als Autos um am Land auch zur Arbeit zu kommen da der ÖV hier auch nicht so pralle ist, dazu ganz normal günstig im Supermarkt geschoppt. So wie tausende andere halt auch. Wir waren ja so wie alle anderen auch. Arbeiter die halt versuchen sich ein schönes Leben zu machen.
Geändert hat das alles vor rund 5 Jahren. Ich hatte tierisch schwein dass ich von meinen Eltern etwas Geld geerbt hatte und wir überlegten uns wie man das investieren könnte. Also haben wir entschieden zu gucken ob vielleicht ein Eigenheim irgendwie drin liegen würde. Hat dann geklappt und wir haben uns gefragt was man tun kann damit es erstens später im Alter günstig im Unterhalt ist und auch sowohl beim Bau und im Betrieb die Umwelt nicht übermässig belastet. Also Beton nur dort wo es sein muss und der Rest wurde in Holz gebaut. Das Ergebnis war ein Häuschen das mir sehr wenig Energie im Winter zu heizen ist, im Sommer sehr lange braucht bis es sich aufheizt und keinerlei fossile Brennstoffe braucht. Wir heizen mit Holzpellets (350kg im Jahr) und Strom (unter 2.000kWh) welcher zu über 70% vom eigenen Hausdach kommt. Danach haben wir angefangen unsere Verbrenner erst gegen Plug-InHybride (Opel Ampera) auszutauschen um zu gucken ob sowas was wäre oder doch nicht. Is akustisch schon ein Unterschied zwischen nem netten V6 mit Edelstahlabgasanlage und nem E-Motor   Die Reichweite von 50km im Winter und 80km im Sommer hat sogar für 90% aller Fahrten gereicht, wir konnten im Sommer den PV-Strom vom Dach nehmen und im Winter konnte ich beim Arbeitgeber günstig laden.  Aber wenn man weiter weg wollte musste man Benzin tanken. Das hat uns nach 3 Jahren so genervt dass wir auch da von den Hybriden weg sind und seitdem nur noch volleletrisch. Beide E-Autos zusammen haben in den letzten 2 Jahren 70.000km gemacht. Klar, in der Anschaffung waren die alles andere als günstig. Aber wir planen die mindestens 10 Jahre zu fahren und dann werden die Kosten ganz schnell sehr überschaubar. Schon jetzt zeigt sich dass die Kosten pro km tiefer sind verglichen mit allen anderen Autos zuvor. Ausser Leasing und Versicherung musste ich noch nix zahlen. Keine Servicekosten, Reifen halten dank ruhigem Fahrstil viel länger, Bremsen ewig....  alles Dinge die ich früher schon ersetzt hätte bei dem km-Stand. Also wieder Ressourcen gespart und geschont. Dazu geht das Geld das wir für den Strom zahlen in die lokale Wirtschaft und nicht an Ölfirmen und an Kriesenregionen. Wir sind damit quasi aus dem Kreis derer die Erdöl brauchen um es zu verbrennen fast ganz raus. Noch 2 Motorräder aber auch deren Zeit ist eigentlich angezählt. 
Beim Essen waren wir früher ganz normal. Dann haben wir aber mal angefangen ob wir in unserem Konsumverhalten was ändern können. Seit dem sind bei uns Fertigprodukte (egal ob komplett oder diese Päckchen von Knorr und Co) quasi aus der Küche verschwunden. Bei Gemüse haben wir mal gesucht was es an Alternativen gibt. Nach einigen Versuchen haben wir jetzt ne Option gefunden wo wir alle 2 oder 4 Wochen rund 4kg Gemüse nach Hause geschickt bekommen. Alles Zeug das bei den Herstellern von den Grossverteilern wegen optischer Mängel oder falschen Grössen nicht genommen wird. Aber das Zeug ist frisch vom Hof, lecker und finanziell entweder gleich oder teilweise günstiger als das Bio-Zeug im Laden. Dafür ist halt hin und wieder mal Erde dran oder 1 oder 2 Stück sind nicht mehr so ganz frisch. Das Beste daran ist aber dass man nie weiss was drin ist. Das Paket kommt und dann sehen wir halt was wir aus den Dingen machen die da sind. Hat auch den Vorteil dass wir sehr viel weniger Verpackung und Plastikabfall haben.
Ebenso holen wir inzwischen etliches im Offenverkauf und füllen das in Gläser etc..
Beim Shoppen wird das gekauft wo man braucht und nicht das wo man Bock drauf hat aber nicht wirklich braucht. Okay, wir sind nicht mehr 20, soziale Medien gehen uns am Allerwertesten vorbei und wir brauchen keine Likes und sonstiges um uns gut zu fühlen. Ergo werden auch Geräte, Computer etc. erst dann ersetzt wenn sie entweder kaputt sind oder es nicht mehr reicht von der Leistung her. Wegen 5 FPS mehr Teile auszutauschen geht für uns gar nicht. Ebenso auch bei Klamotten. H&M etc. sieht uns inzwischen nicht mehr. Wenn wir Kleider kaufen dann qualitativ hochwertigeres das auch mal ne Weile hält. Ein T-Shirt für 5€, ne Hose für 20€... da will ich weder wissen welche Chemie da drin ist noch wie das hergestellt wird.  Hab mich da in letzter Zeit auch mehr und mehr informiert wie und wo was hergestellt wird und wir haben inzwischen einige Konzerne deren Produkte wir versuchen zu meiden wo es nur geht. Es gibt für fast alles Alternativen. Sie sind vielleicht nicht immer die bequemsten und auch nicht immer die billigsten, aber da muss man durch.
Urlaubstechnisch gucken wir halt was so geht ohne sinnlos rum zu reisen. Mal zum Shoppen oder für ne Party wo hin zu fliegen ist vorbei. Wobei der letzte Flug ist auch schon wieder paar Jahre her.
Dazu gucken wir wo wir Abfall vermeiden können (wir kommen aktuell mit 1 35l Sack 5 bis 6 Wochen aus), Anderes Material wird getrennt und dann den jeweiligen Stellen zum wiederverwerten übergeben. 
In den nächsten Monaten planen wir eine Erweiterung der PV-Anlage. Es gibt hier zwar keine Förderung oder sowas dafür aber egal. Wir können unseren Eigenverbrauch erhöhen und speisen auch noch mehr ins Netz ein. Also muss wo anders weniger Kohle/Öl etc. verbrannt werden um Strom zu machen. 
Allgemein hab ich aber aufgegeben zu missionieren. Ich mache einfach mal und gehe mit gutem Beispiel voran. Wenn es jemanden interessiert kläre ich gern auf oder lade auch mal wen ein um sich was anzusehen bzw. es zu erklären. Auch bin ich jetzt nicht so der CO2-Kämpfer. Je weniger Ressourcen ich generell verbrauche desto geringer wird auch der CO2-Fussabdruck.
Mir ist klar dass nicht jeder so leben kann, aber jeder kann sich mal Gedanken drüber machen ob das wirklich gut ist wenn man einfach so weiter macht wie bisher. Ausserdem kann man nicht von anderen erwarten was zu tun ohne selber über die Bücher zu gehen.  Und klar. ich allein kann wenig ausrichten. Aber wenn irgendwann 10 Leute anfangen ihr Konsumverhalten zu hinterfragen und zu ändern, dann 100 und irgendwann tausende dann ändert sich auch was.
Allerdings müsste man sich dafür mit dem Thema kritisch auseinandersetzten und die Infos die man so findet hinterfragen und bewerten. Aus der Bild abend am Stammtisch zu zitieren und immer auf andere zu schimpfen ist zwar bequem, aber keine Lösung....


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wie könnten wir das denn? Du musst das auch begründen irgendwie



Hab ich doch gesagt, wenn die Regierung das nicht immer torpedieren würde.
Mir "wir" ist das Land gemeint.
Man muss also andere Leute in Regierungsverantwortung wählen. Leute, die wirklich was ändern wollen.
Offenbar will aber niemand.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Klar machen die das. Nicht alle, aber es gibt Firmen die sich rechtzeitig um Ersatz kümmern. Kurz vor knapp ist nicht weil man die Leute eh n wenig anlernen und kennenlernen muss bevor die wirklich produktiv eingesetzt werden können.
> Oft werden die Stellen gemeldet, aber nicht ausgeschrieben beim Amt - das Amt bevorzugt es die aktuell zu besetzenden Stellen vollzustopfen egal wo wer lebt. Was bringt dem Amt da eine Stelle in 3 Monaten vor Ort beim Kunden wenn man dem jetzt sofort eine offene Stelle reindrücken kann die aber in XYZ ist? Ist doof, aber die machen das. Manchmal hat man einen guten Berater mit dem man klarkommt, die rücken einem nicht so auf den Pelz und wollen ernsthaft helfen und nicht einfach irgendwo den Kunden parken bis der wiederkommt.



Utopie und Wirklichkeit 



> Ach das ist kein politischer Selbstmord. Die gesellschaftliche Mitte schwindet doch immer wieder. Die finanzielle Mitte auch, die Mittelklasse an sich gibt es immer weniger. Man kann sich politisch nicht mehr an dieser Wählergruppe orientieren weil sie einfach schrumpft, veraltet und ausstirbt. Und junge Leute die aber schon in der Mitte angekommen sind (gut gebildete Jugend die eben einen guten Job gefunden hat und nicht einen wo man hoffnungslos überqualifiziert und unterbezahlt ist) - die pfeifen auf die Pfeifen in der Politik doch schon lange.



(Unions-)Wahlergebnisse sagen was anderes. Klar steigt die Zahl der Armen und geringfügig der Superreichen, aber erstere gehen zu wenig wählen (vor allem berücksichtigen bei Wahlen nicht, was sie da eigentlich wählen) und letztere haben direktere Einflusswege. Also stellt die Mitte weiterhin den Großteil der Stimmen.



> Man muss auch anders rechnen, man darf nicht nur den Lohn und den Preis fürs pendeln zusammenrechnen und sagen - eh lohnt sich nicht. Man muss überlegen was man an Strecken spart wenn man in der Stadt ist. Alleine am Wochenende aus der Pampa in die Stadt fahren wegen nem Event und im Zentrum für 4EUR/h parken? Anstatt sich in den ÖPNV zu setzen und einfach in 10min in der City sein wo was lost ist?



Leute dieser Einkommensklasse sparen sich derartige Fahrten in die Stadt auch so schon, weil sie sich die gar nicht leisten können. 



> Ich kann die Erfahrungen hier nicht teilen. Sowohl ALG1 als auch ALG2 sind bei mir identisch gewesen was die Behördengänge angeht, die Freundlichkeit und den ganzen Rest drum herum. Mit ALG2 haste halt kein Geld, mit ALG1 je nach Verdienst hast du immer noch einen vernünftigen Kontostand der nicht jedem Monat ins Minus rutscht. Das ist aber auch der einzige große Unterschied. Fakt ist: recht haben und recht bekommen sind hier immer noch 2 Paar Schuhe, ohne Rechtsanwalt bleiben einem viele Türen verschlossen und anstatt sich zu ärgern ärgert man lieber die Gegenseite und zeigt der das man sich entsprechend wehren kann, aber zivilisiert. Und das wird immer härter, also muss man immer genug Reserven haben und gute Anwälte für bestimmte Bereiche kennen wo es wichtig ist.



Das sind die Lektionen für "beim nächsten Mal besser machen", wir brauchen aber auch und vor allem Lösungen für diejenigen, die im ersten Anlauf hängen geblieben sind. 



> Es sind also nicht nur Geringverdiener die hier pendeln, es sind viele Leute die gut verdienen, das sieht man auch oft am Anzug und Krawatte - wer damit auf Arbeit fährt und das in einem BMW der nicht ganz billigen Modellreihe, der verdient auch etwas mehr. Die wollen halt aber unbedingt in nem Haus aufm Land wohnen (Hund braucht auslauf!) und weigern sich ÖPNV, Fahrräder und alle anderen Alternativen zu nutzen selbst wenn sie vorhanden sind.



Und genau bei solchen Leuten bin ich für absolut null Rücksicht.


----------



## cryon1c (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Utopie und Wirklichkeit



Muss keine Utopie sein. Das größte Problem ist - die Beamten im Arbeitsamt sind etwa so motiviert wie ne vollgefressene fette Katze. Sie sind die Instanz die alles koordinieren sollte und zwischen Arbeitgeber, Arbeitssuchenden und Sonderfällen kommunizieren. Und zwar so kommunizieren das sich keine Partei beschissen fühlt. kA wie man die motivieren kann, Geld bekommen sie genug... eventuell Trainings, Weiterbildungen und eventuell etwas mehr auf Qualität achten anstatt einfach mit Gewalt alles durchzuprügeln? Sie wissen das denen keiner was kann, das sie einen sicheren Job haben und ihre Karriere nicht von der Qualität ihrer Arbeit abhängig ist, bei weitem nicht so wie in vielen anderen Bereichen die mit Kunden zu tun haben (wenn sich im Verkauf über einen Verkäufer die Beschwerden stapeln, fliegt der doch hochkant raus, hier nicht).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Unions-)Wahlergebnisse sagen was anderes. Klar steigt die Zahl der Armen und geringfügig der Superreichen, aber erstere gehen zu wenig wählen (vor allem berücksichtigen bei Wahlen nicht, was sie da eigentlich wählen) und letztere haben direktere Einflusswege. Also stellt die Mitte weiterhin den Großteil der Stimmen.



Ja Wahlergebnisse spiegeln eigentlich nicht die gesellschaftliche Entwicklung wieder, kann ich mir an sich auch nicht erklären - die Mitte wird immer kleiner aber man sieht das nicht in diesem Bereich. 
Klar, die Leute hassen die Politik und gehen nicht wählen weil sie eh nicht dran glauben oder einfach denken - never change a running system - warum was anderes wählen und dann noch mehr aufn Deckel bekommen? Bei den aktuellen Parteien und Politikern weiß man wenigstens was sie verbocken. Aber das kanns doch auch nicht sein. Eigentlich sollte die größere Anzahl an Geringverdienern, armen Menschen usw. sich bei den Wahlen wiederspiegeln, wenigstens regional (das einzige was man sieht - in richtig abgehängten Regionen gabs nen massiven Ruck zur AfD hin, aber das ist doch auch keine Lösung - selbst wenn man von der politischen Ausrichtung absieht, haben die doch keinerlei Bock drauf in abgelegenen, abgehängten Regionen was zu verbessern, einen Plan dafür gibts auch nicht).  Ich bin ja nicht hier geboren, kam erst mit 14 hierher, ich hab hier eine halbwegs funktionierende Demokratie und denkende Menschen erwartet die ein sehr erfolgreiches Industrieland auch voranbringen können - nicht nur Technologie sondern auch die sozialen Aspekte. War wohl nix 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leute dieser Einkommensklasse sparen sich derartige Fahrten in die Stadt auch so schon, weil sie sich die gar nicht leisten können.



Ja stimmt, so einfach mal ins Kino fahren mit Frau (Kinder nehmen wir mal nicht mit) kostet schon 20€+, Oper hier.. 10€ nur das parken (macht ja Sinn, den Stadtzentrum zuparken soll nicht billig sein, aber darunter leiden eigentlich nur die, die weder viel Geld noch guten ÖPNV bei sich haben). Die restliche Wochenendgestaltung passt sich an die Preise an, Leipzig ist eine hippe Stadt, boomt wie bekloppt und entsprechend gestalten sich die Preise in den beliebten Gegenden. Alternative Kneipen werden durch Hipster-Lokale ersetzt die Preise verdoppeln, den Service halbieren und und den Charme einer öffentlichen Toilette haben. Gut besucht sind die Dinger trotzdem, aber da sieht man auch nur ein entsprechendes Publikum - ITler, Hipster mit Holzfäller-look (aber nie ne Axt in der Hand gehabt), Bänker, Anwälte, Manager blah. Schön mit Macbook und iPhone unterwegs. 
Nichts gegen die, aber die Stadt entwickelt sich mehr und mehr nach amerikanischem Vorbild für "hippe" Gegenden wie Silicon Valley, Portland, Seattle, Austin (das ist neu, da rammeln alle aus Kalifornien hin und die Preise ziehen an) - der Rest der normal arbeitenden Bevölkerung fällt dann hinten runter wenn sie nicht gerade bei BMW hier arbeiten. Man merkt es auch wenn man Leute einladen will und sie absagen weil der Laden in der Stadt zu teuer ist, sie schlagen dann was anderes vor. Die Stadt hat sich hier so rasend entwickelt das die Löhne selbst in gut bezahlten Berufen hinterherdackeln mit wenigen Ausnahmen. Das ist natürlich schade weil nicht jeder will (oder kann) halt für ein schönes Wochenende 50-100€ pro Person ausgeben die man hier mittlerweile braucht um was zu tun. Und 300-400€ wenn man es wirklich wissen will (Bierseminar pro Person kostet z.B. 49€ - da haste 7 Craftbiere probiert und bist in 2h wieder auf der Piste). Kenne leider auch einige Leute die davon sich 2 Wochen den Kühlschrank vollmachen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sind die Lektionen für "beim nächsten Mal besser machen", wir brauchen aber auch und vor allem Lösungen für diejenigen, die im ersten Anlauf hängen geblieben sind.


Für viele gibt es kein zweites Mal. Die fallen dann in die Spirale aus Schulden, Mahnungen und Inkassofirmen und kommen nicht ohne Schuldenberatung wieder raus. Obwohl sie mit genug Wissen und einem guten Anwalt eventuell vorher was rausgerissen hätten. Oder wenigstens genug Reserven hätten damit sie keine Schulden anhäufen die sich dann über Mahngebühren usw. explosionsartig vermehren. 
Wir brauchen Lösungen damit die meisten halt nicht irgendwo hängen bleiben und dann hinten runter fallen und sozial absteigen etc. Ist man an dem Punkt, kommt man kaum raus, da wird denen noch "Hartzer, faule Sau blubb blahrg!" in den Rücken gejagt. Das ist alles andere als fördernd um die Person wieder in ein halbwegs geregeltes Leben mit genug Einkommen und einem sozialen Status (der höher ist als der einer Biotonne...) zu bringen. 
Deswegen sag ich ja - das muss alles in der Schule behandelt werden, damit Leute nicht nur Gedichte und uninteressante Fakten über längst verstorbene Personen lernen, sondern auch genug Fähigkeiten und Wissen wie zum Geier sie im Alltag klarkommen, wie die Finanzwelt funktioniert, was für Anwälte es gibt, wo man sich bei welchen Situationen eben Hilfe holen kann und wie man mit Geld umgeht. Aktuell lernen die Schüler das nur auf dem Schulhof und in der Pause - du brauchst n dickes Smartphone, gute Klamotten, deine Eltern dürfen keine Schrottkarre fahren, was bist du denn für ein Loser wenn du mit nem rostigen Fahrrad ankommst etc. Dann gehen die studieren und fallen um, wenn sie noch Bafög usw. dann zurückzahlen sollen etc. - die kommen also schon verschuldet raus (glaub 10.000€ waren das bei Studenten und ein recht langer Zeitraum, trotzdem gibts das nicht geschenkt). Das sagt denen vorher keiner, die Eltern wissen das meist nicht und dem Rest ist das so egaaaaaaaaaaal... Die Welt wird immer brutaler, die Menschen muss man drauf vorbereiten. Den älteren hilft das natürlich nicht mehr, aber wenigstens die nächste Generation sollte gewarnt und vorbereitet sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau bei solchen Leuten bin ich für absolut null Rücksicht.



Ach ich gönne jedem ein Häuschen im grünen (oder auch 3). Das ist aktuell die beste Altersvorsorge wenn die Immobilie in einer guten Gegend steht. Auch Autos gönne ich denen - die leben da wo genug Platz ist für die Blechpanzer. Nur muss man langsam die Antriebsart wechseln 
Was ich denen nicht gönne - die Faulheit. PV-Anlage installieren - nö. E-Auto holen? Nö. Windrad vor dem Fenster? NICHT MIT MIR! 
Mit denen muss man arbeiten, man muss sie aufklären. Sie müssen verstehen das ihre Flächen für PV-Anlagen unerlässlich sind (gerade bei guter Ausrichtung). Das ihre Grundstücke (wenn groß genug) und ihre Aussicht jetzt nicht durch ein Windrad kaputt gehen. Und das sie 99% der Strecken mit dem E-Auto gut erledigen können. Und das sind auch die Leute denen so ein Tesla Model 3 Long Range stehen würde, sie könnten sich das Auto leisten (so ab 60.000€ geht das Spielzeug los und kommt auf 400+km reale Reichweite und 500+ aufm Papier). 
Sich stur gegen erfolgreiche Leute stellen und die Hörner auspacken bringt doch auch nix. Genau diese Schicht ist wohlhabend genug um sich um die Umwelt und das Klima kümmern zu können und neue Technologien zu unterstützen. Die ist auch zahlreich genug um neue Technologien bis in die Massentauglichkeit zu bringen (wie eben die Tesla-Fahrzeuge gerade - teuer angefangen, mittlerweile auch Mittelklasse-Modelle drin, aber die richtige Massenware fehlt sowie die Kapazität dafür - sie müssen also erstmal genug von den teuren Spielzeugen verkaufen damit sich halt auch ein billiger Kleinwagen in Massenfertigung irgendwann umsetzen lässt). 
Also ran an die Leute wenn man sie kennt, wenn man mit denen oft Kontakt hat. Und dann mal drüber sprechen ohne denen auf den Sack zu gehen. Man wird sie nie davon abbringen können Einfamilienhäuser zu bewohnen und Auto zu fahren, aber man kann mit genau diesen Dingen auch schon ordentlich was tun. Wenn man will.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wird Zeit, dass mehr gegen den Klimawandel gemacht wird, sonst wird das noch teurer:
Naturkatastrophen 2019 : 150 Milliarden Dollar Schaeden weltweit | tagesschau.de

Klimawandel: Ozeane werden immer waermer | tagesschau.de

Leschs Kosmos: Klima im Wandel - Keiner stirbt fuer sich - ZDFmediathek

Dazu muss man natürlich bedenken, dass sich der in Gang gebrachte Klimawandel nicht einfach rückgängig machen lässt. Selbst wenn man sofort den CO2-Ausstoß auf 0 senken und die Temperaturerhöhung wieder auf 0 absenken könnte, würden die Wälder abgebrannt und die Gletscher geschmolzen bleiben.
Bis so ein Wald nachgewachsen ist, dauert es locker 20-30 Jahre und beim  Gletscher wohl eher mehrere Jahrhunderte, bis der wieder seine ursprüngliche Masse hat.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Klar kann man das nicht sofort aufhalten und schon gar nicht sofort umkehren.
Aber wir haben halt die Optionen: heizen bis es hier wie in Fallout aussieht, aufhören zu heizen und die Natur erholt sich aber nicht mehr zu unseren Lebzeiten, den Effekt werden nur nachfolgende Generationen merken und aufhören und massiv Geld in CO2-Speicher, Bäume und alles andere investieren. 
Aktuell sind wir bei Option 1, heizen bis der Arzt kommt. Und da sind wir ganz vorne mit dabei.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das muss halt so schnell wie möglich gestoppt werden.

Die erste Lösung ist Energie- und Treibstoffverbrauch massiv zu reduzieren. Da redet bisher kaum jemand davon.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das muss halt so schnell wie möglich gestoppt werden.
> 
> Die erste Lösung ist Energie- und Treibstoffverbrauch massiv zu reduzieren. Da redet bisher kaum jemand davon.



Energieverbrauch senken ist nicht. Alles wird auf Industrie 4.0 umgestellt, der Energieverbrauch wird also steigen. 
Da müssen wir also mit regenerativen Energiequellen einen deutlichen Überschuss produzieren können, bereits jetzt schon, Platz genug haben wir. China vll nicht, wir schon. Und um von den fossilen Brennstoffen wegzukommen, muss noch viel viel mehr elektrisch betrieben werden.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Da hilft dann halt nur weniger Industrie.

Das reduziert dann gleichzeitig Transporte und Konsum und damit auch andere Umweltprobleme.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hilft dann halt nur weniger Industrie.
> 
> Das reduziert dann gleichzeitig Transporte und Konsum und damit auch andere Umweltprobleme.



Oder wir geben fossile Brennstoffe auf und versorgen uns über regenerative Energiequellen die kein CO2 produzieren und brauchen nix anderes reduzieren. Was der eigentliche Plan ist. Allein die Sonne liefert so viel Energie das wir den Bedarf allein dadurch locker decken können und dann noch genug für Aliens übrig bleibt.. Warum Dinosaurier verbrennen oder alles runterfahren?


----------



## compisucher (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Bei der Überlegung in Richtung regenerativer Energiequellen ist man dann wieder sehr leicht in der Diskussion Umwelt/Klimaschutz vs. Natur/Artenschutz.

Ich hatte es weiter oben mal geschrieben, dass wohl grob 1/3 aller deutschen Dachflächen mit PV belegt, genügen würde, ausreichend Strom selbst bei Vollelektrifizierung des allg. Verkehrs zu liefern.

Somit könnte man weitere Naturflächen schonend, eine Stromproduktion aufbauen = Invest!

Allerdings ist der Strom da, wenn er produziert wird und da fehlt es am Aufbau einer nachhaltigen Speicherung.
Technologisch ist dies über den Umweg der Wasserstoffproduktion mit ca. 30-40% Energieverlust in Summe möglich.
Nur sehe ich leider keine nennenswerte Anstrengung, eine entsprechende Kraftwerkstechnologie aufzubauen.
Gerade die Standorte der heutigen Braun.-und Steinkohlekraftwerke würden sich hier anbieten = Fachkräfte + Platz vorhanden

Windkraftanlagen sehe ich als 2. Wahl an, einfach weil diese sich nur schlecht bei vorhandener Besiedlung integrieren lassen und auf unbewohntem Gebiet der Flächenfraß doch erheblich ist.

Energie einsparen ist sicherlich eine gute Idee, doch es ist nicht primär die Industrie, sondern die Energiegewinnung (Kraftwerke),  der Verkehr und die Gewinnung von fossilen Energieträgern, 
die in Summe in der BRD schon ca. 46% des CO2 Ausstoßes verursachen.

Wohnungen mit ca. 10% oder Landwirtschaft mit in Summe ca. 24% sind hier zunächst fast vernachlässigbar und dienen eher zur "Optimierung".
Selbst hier wäre ein Umbau auf ökologische Landwirtschaft sinnvoller und effektiver als alle Dämmversuche von Altbauten...^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Da wir hier unsere PV-Industrie  erfolgreich ermordet haben, müssten wir dafür bei Chinesen einkaufen (die freuen sich).
Das schon mal vorweg. 
PV ist zwar ausreichend aber ohne Speicher nicht machbar, wir brauchen eine gesunde Mischung aus Wasserkraft, Geothermie, Photovoltaik (und Solar für Wärme) und Windkraft mit genug Speichermöglichkeiten. 
Ich z.B. lehne jegliche Zwischenschritte und hergestellte Treibstoffe ab da sie einen beschissenen Wirkungsgrad haben und auch noch gefährlicher sind als die bereits genutzten.


----------



## compisucher (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Was wäre denn an H2 gefährlicher als an Kohlenwasserstoffverbindungen?

Wasserkraft ist zu über 95% in D. ausgebaut, mehr geht nicht, ohne Assuan No. 2 am Rhein oder Elbe oder, oder zu bauen oder nette gigantische Tidenhubkraftwerke  in die Mordsee zu stellen.

Geothermie ist allgemein kritisch, weil durch die Wärmeentnahme nachweislich die Grundwasserstände sinken (z. B. Therme Erding über 10 m in 5 Jahren).

Windkraft haste das Problem wohin, die Leute mögen allgemein kein Rad neben dem Reihenhaus und m. M. nach sollte man das Wenige an freier Natur auch noch frei lassen.

Sind wir also wieder bei PV als einzig sinnvolle (Solar mit Abstrichen) Möglichkeit und wieder vor dem Speicherproblem.

Du bräuchtest ca. 300 Mio. "Tesla S" Batterien, um den derzeitigen Nachtstrombedarf der BRD zu decken.

Die sind mit Sicherheit NICHT umweltfreundlicher als die Zwischenpufferung in H2 oder einer anderen mir unbekannten Zwischenpufferung.

Ich habe für meine PV mir eine alte U-Boot-Batterie (BJ. 1976) legal organisiert. 
Funzte noch 1999 ohne (ja so lange habe ich schon PV der I. Gen.), dass der Verfassungsschutz dich argwöhnisch beobachtet.
Die reicht für 5 Tage Stromausfall für mein kleines EFH.
Vergleichbares gibt es auf dem Markt heutzutage ab schlanken 60. 000 € netto frei ab Hafen Shanghai...^^


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Vergleiche alle Treib/Brennstoffe mit Strom. 
Und Strom beherrschen wir mittlerweile so das es sehr sehr sicher ist. 
Es gibt auch keinen Sinn das mit Verlusten umzuwandeln und rumzukarren außer für Sondereinsätze wie den THW, Feuerwehr blah die auch dann funktionieren muss wenn Strom ausfällt. Alles andere kann mit Strom und mit sehr geringen Verlusten betrieben werden.

Und genau weil Windkraft und PV nicht dauerhaft funktionieren und es die Leute auf die Palme bringt (wegen nichts), brauchen wir eben auch andere Energiequellen. 
Norwegen: 98% vom heimischen Energiebedarf abgedeckt durch erneuerbare Energiequellen. Verbrenner ab 2025 - keine Zulassung mehr.
Wieso kriegen wir das nicht hin, wenn Norwegen das hinbekommt? Wir sind genau so wohlhabend, nicht weit von denen entfernt - kriegen aber noch etwas mehr Sonne ab. 
Norwegen hat massive Ölreserven, hat aber beschlossen die Umwelt bei sich nicht zu verpesten sondern auf andere Energiequellen zu setzen und auch die Fahrzeuge entsprechend umzurüsten. In 30 Jahren werden da nur einige historische Autos mit Verbrennern fahren, der Rest fährt elektrisch. 
Und genau diesen Weg will ich für Deutschland - eine gesunde Mischung aus erneuerbaren Energiequellen ohne auf massive Speicher zugreifen zu müssen und ohne das man irgendwelchen Quatsch mit Wasserstoff, Methan usw. anfängt. 
Tankstellen kann man dann so umbauen das sie für E-Autos mehr Platz bieten und nebenbei gemütlicher werden zum hinsetzen und was trinken anstatt da durchzurammeln und sich ne Bockwurst beim rumlaufen zwischen die Kiemen zu stopfen xD

Andere Länder zeigen das es geht, wir hier kratzen uns derweil am Sack und kommen nicht weiter. 
Und bevor da wer mit dem Totschlagargument kommt: ja, jedes Land hat andere Voraussetzungen und Ziele was Energieversorgung angeht. Aber von den besten lernen gerade weil das auch unsere Nachbarn sind, das wäre doch ma drin.

Edit:
Mir würde diese Batterie nicht mal 24h reichen.
Die Wohnung die ich habe hat nicht mal eine Heizung im Bad - also hängt da ein Elektroheizstrahler an der Wand. Vom Vermieter aus eingebaut.
Dazu arbeite ich daheim, da kommst massiver Verbrauch von 2 übertakteten PCs, bis zu 6 Monitoren, Videoequipment, Beleuchtung (die frisst am meisten, bis zu 800W pro Strahler, wobei ich die langsam durch LED ersetze, weniger wegen Verbrauch sondern mehr wegen Hitzeentwicklung) und Klimaanlage (da wären wir bei der Hitzeentwicklung, die Klimaanlage lief diesen Sommer durch sonst kannste nicht arbeiten). 
Meinen Stromverbrauch willste nicht wissen xD


----------



## compisucher (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

cryon1c, 
es geht darum, dass du Energie puffern musst.

Ein E-Kfz fährt deshalb, weil er Batterien an Bord hat.
Man kann aber nicht die Mengen an Batterien für den Strombedarf eines postindustriellen Landes bauen, in dem alleine alle Server,  PCs, Tablets, Notebooks + Smartphones mittlerweile mehr Strom verbrauchen, als das ganze Ruhrgebiet im Jahre 2004.

Viele Industrieanlagen, Beleuchtung, Grundlast usw. benötigen aber den Strom, wenn die Sonne nicht scheint.

Es bedarf hierzu ein Konzept, das funktioniert.

Ich nehme gerne Ideen auf, die sich verwirklichen lassen, nur sehe ich halbwegs umweltverträglich derzeit nur die H2 Pufferung.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre z. B. dass mann riesige Wassertanks mit dem Solarstrom aufheizt und mit Dampfkraftwerken bei Bedarf hieraus wieder Strom gewinnt.
Der Wirkungsgrad ist jedoch deutlich unter Wasserstoff, der den Vorteil beim verbrennen in einer flexiblen Umgebung hat, dass "Wasser" aus dem Auspuff kommt.

Bis zu einer bestimmten physikalischen Größe lassen sich sogar Flugzeuge nur mit Strom betreiben aber für Fracht- und Passagierflugzeuge braucht es etwas ähnliches wie Kerosin.
Schiffe genauso.
Bussysteme (ÖPNV) außerhalb urbanen Gebietes? Strom? Eher H2

Fernfrachtverkehr?
Schiene, oder H2 LKWs oder man wartet wieder geduldig aufs amazon Paket 5-7 Tage, wie noch vor 5 Jahren.
wäre für mich kein Problem, für die meisten ungeduldigen Zeitgenossen schon.



Zu Norwegen:
Norwegen hat ungleich mehr natürliche Möglichkeiten, Wasserkraft zu nutzen...
Wasserkraft und Export von Strom, bitte den Text mal durchlesen.
Strom im Berg: Warum Norwegen auf Energie aus dem Wasser setzt | Heinrich-Boell-Stiftung
Da gibt es nicht nur Sonnenseiten, sondern auch Schattenseiten

Zitat:
"Einerseits will man ein internationales Klimaschutzvorbild sein, gleichzeitig aber den Beitrag des eigenen Landes,
des nach Russland größten Öl- und Gasförderlands Europas, beibehalten und möglichst noch ausbauen." ^^

Daher kommt das viele Geld.

Du kannst auch mal die Einkommensteuerlast in NOR anschauen...
Steuern und Lebenshaltungskosten in Norwegen - Skandinavien.eu

Oder die MWSt von 25%
Oder die Lebenshaltungskosten...

Mit einer Ölquelle im Rheinland, 50% EK-Steuer auf 30.000 € brutto Jahreseinkommen und 25% MWSt und Bezinpreis von ca. 1,80 €/l, 
steige ich auch sehr gerne auf ein E-Auto um, dass der Staat mit 55% subventioniert, wenn es ein Volvo ist ^^


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Klar ist Norwegen teurer im Schnitt und Leute zahlen mehr Steuern. Dafür haben sie aber auch ein vernünftiges Sozialsystem was besser funktioniert als unseres etc.
Auch Renten sind da besser und viele andere Sachen die hier offtopic wären. 
All das ist bekannt.

Die haben Öl, wir haben Technologie und sehr erfolgreiche Firmen in anderen Bereichen, so ist es nicht das wir hier viel schlimmer dran wären als Norwegen.

Wasserkraft ja - aber ich hab bereits geschrieben das jedes Land da eine andere Lage und andere Voraussetzungen hat. Daher: gesunde Mischung aus allen regenerativen Energiequellen basierend auf Stromgewinnung ohne unnötige Umwandlung. Damit man Zeiten mit schlechter Ausbeute aus Sonne&Wind durch zuschalten von anderen erneuerbaren Energiequellen überbrücken kann. Wasserkraft eignet sich dafür recht gut weil das einfach zu kontrollieren ist und nicht wie bei Gaskraftwerken (die aktuell als Backup eingesetzt werden) deutliche Einschränkungen gibt im on/off-Betrieb). Und nicht nur Wasserkraft.
Stromnetz ausbauen, die Speicher kommen dann mit der Zeit auch, bei unseren Strompreisen und Umlagen etc. auch kein Thema. 
Und wenn man den Spitzensteuersatz von 42 auf 50% anhebt wird das auch nicht wirklich weh tun, weil das praktisch nur Leute betrifft die wirklich gut verdienen, das Geld kann entsprechend in die Infrastruktur gepumpt werden.

Schiene ist auch so ein Thema, wir haben hier ein weitflächiges Schienennetz was nur 2 kleine Probleme hat - veraltet und an vielen Stellen nicht elektrifiziert. Rate mal woher der Strom kommen soll wenn man alle Strecken elektrifizieren will die jetzt bedient werden aber ohne Strom auskommen?
Und das mein Paket via Schiene langsamer ist als via LKW - das ist ein Märchen. Güterzüge sind keineswegs langsamer als LKW, die Warenlager sind fast überall und wenn man die ganzen Zusteller die die letzte Meile erledigen via Zug anfährt wird das genau so schnell geliefert - aber ohne die riesige LKW-Flotte überall. Dafür bin ich bereit auch mal mehr zu zahlen. Kostenlose Zustellung und Rücksendung ist eh ein Unding was eigentlich nur hier existiert.

Fernverkehr, Flugzeuge, Schiffe usw. - da müssen noch Konzepte her, vieles lässt sich nicht auf Strom umstellen in dem Bereich. Aber alles was hier im Land auf dem Landweg bewegt wird, kann bereits komplett elektrisch bewegt werden. Wenn wir wollen. 

Der Deutsche will ja nicht, viele würden ein E-Auto nicht mal geschenkt nehmen weil die diese einfach ablehnen ohne wirkliche Erfahrungen zu haben und ohne sich die realen Daten anzusehen. Das wird sich aber mit dem Generationswechsel auch erledigen, sobald die Kids aufgewachsen sind und die alten Säcke zu alt sind für Politik oder zum Auto fahren, wird der Fokus umgelegt. 
Auch die heutige Jugend holt sich keine Autos mehr, weil die von einem Statussymbol und der angeblichen "Freiheit" zu einer Belastung geworden sind - teuer, unpraktisch, laut, dreckig und gar nicht so cool.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Windkraft haste das Problem wohin, die Leute mögen allgemein kein Rad neben dem Reihenhaus und m. M. nach sollte man das Wenige an freier Natur auch noch frei lassen.


Pistole auf die Brust:
Wer keine Leitungen oder Windkraft in der Nähe akzeptiert wird vom Netz abgeklemmt und kann sich selbst um seine Energieversorgung kümmern. 
Ich verstehe bei diesen Egoisten keinen Spaß. 


Aber ja es gibt noch ne Menge Alternativen die wir für einen guten Mix nehmen sollten. Außerdem sollten wir Wärme die wir einmal erzeugt haben besser nutzen. 
Rechenzentren könnten einige Häuser mit Heizwärme versorgen. Etc


----------



## DKK007 (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Zumal es do doch schon den Ansatz gibt, einfach die Gemeinde und Anwohner an den Gewinnen der Windräder zu beteiligen.

Z.B. indem für die einfach die EEG weg fällt.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das wird nicht helfen. Wir haben hier verbohrte alte Säcke die den ganzen lieben langen Tag ausm Fenster glotzen und das letzte was sie da wollen ist so ein Windrad. An denen kommste nicht mal mit nem Panzer vorbei.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das löst sich doch biologisch. 

Aktuelle Bilder aus Australien:
Die Sendung vom 15. Januar 2020 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Sparanus (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja beteiligen, neue Fenster etc alles kein Problem, aber diese Blockadehaltung muss man trotzdem mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen bestrafen.


----------



## compisucher (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*

Bzgl. den Windrädern:

Ich bin nicht gegen sie, die Realität sieht aber grob so aus, dass praktisch alle derzeitigen Bauanträge deutschlandweit durch massive Bürgerproteste ausgebremst werden 
oder unsinnige 10H Regelungen wie in Bayern eine Umsetzung praktisch auf 0 reduzieren.

Jetzt gibt es genau zwei Möglichkeiten: gesetzlichen Zwang oder Alternativen

Da mit einer PV eine praktisch gleich gute (oder schlechte) Alternative zu Verfügung steht, der Bau von PVs deutlich schneller und aber auch praktikabel kleinteiliger (auf kleinen Dächern oder Flächen) sich bewerkstelligen lässt, halte ich diesen Weg für den besseren für eine SCHNELLE Umsetzung von regenerativer Energie.

Es gäbe ja für unsere Küstenregionen sehr gute Möglichkeiten, Gezeitenkraftwerke zu bauen und oben drauf könnte man noch mächtige Windkraftanlagen bauen.
Südkorea macht es vor:
YouTube

Das könnte dann der nächste Schritt sein.

Meiner Meinung nach haben wir aber nicht mehr die Zeit dafür, 20 Jahre auf die Fertigstellung eines solchen Megaprojektes oder auch nur 5 Jahre auf ein paar Windräder zu warten und propagiere alleine in Hinsicht auf den Zeitfaktor für die massive Nutzung von PV.

8-10 m² PV reicht für die allermeisten Personenhaushalte in der Republik, kostet inkl. Montage grob 7-12 k € (je nach Region und Montageart) und ist in der Regel innerhalb von 2-4 Tagen betriebsbereit.

Billiger und schneller geht es nicht.
Und 12 k € sind lächerlich als Investsumme, wenn es dafür die nächsten 25-35 Jahre (Lebensdauer) kostenlos Strom für alle Belange inkl. Heizung von der Sonne gibt.


----------



## cryon1c (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Na was machste in Städten wo die 8-10m² pro Haushalt nicht stehen? 
Mietskasernen mit 11 Stockwerken und kaum Dachfläche wo sich schon Antennen um den Platz kloppen - das ist unsere Realität und immer mehr Leute ziehen und genau solche Wohnverhältnisse. 
Wenn ich hier PV haben will, muss ich das woanders installieren lassen weil hier kein Platz. Und die 2m² aufm Balkon die ich dank Südausrichtung habe helfen auch keinem 

Die Menschheit muss sich überlegen wie sie PV-Anlagen in ordentlicher Größe außerhalb der Städte aufbaut und dann die Mega-Städte versorgt.


----------



## compisucher (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Fassade, völlig problemlos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Sonne muss nicht mal zwangsweise direkt drauf, anders als bei Solar.
Beim letzteren nutzt du ja primär Infrarot, die PV fängt alle Strahlung ein und macht Strom daraus.
Ost- und Westfassade reicht mit nur 5% Verlust.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Unsinn, völlig Schattenfrei.

Was glaubst du denn,

wie sich die Städte durch solch eine Bebauung erwärmen würden?

Das was an "grüner Energie" erzeugt wird,

wird sofort in den Klimaanlagen verpulvert.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Die Sonne muss nicht mal zwangsweise direkt drauf, anders als bei Solar.
> Beim letzteren nutzt du ja primär Infrarot, die PV fängt alle Strahlung ein und macht Strom daraus.
> Ost- und Westfassade reicht mit nur 5% Verlust.


Nicht das beste Beispiel, aber es gibt ja die sg. Balkonkraftwerke die wir bei uns dummerweise nicht außen anbringen dürfen 

Allgemein ist das oft so:
Platz ist da
Geld ist da

Gemeinschaft sagt nein


----------



## compisucher (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Zeit für Gesetzesänderungen, meine ich...


----------



## Adi1 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Man könnte ja in den unzähligen Plattenbauten mit einem ebenen Dach

Solaranlagen installieren, und die Fassaden werden halt begrünt.


----------



## tdi-fan (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Menschheit muss sich überlegen wie sie PV-Anlagen in ordentlicher Größe außerhalb der Städte aufbaut und dann die Mega-Städte versorgt.




Wir haben einen enormen Flächenverbrauch allein durch Bebauung. Schau dir mal an, was bei mir um die Ecke aus einem ehemaligen Industriegebiet (ca 26ha) gemacht wurde:

Solarfeld
53°04'49.0"N 11°01'54.1"E


----------



## cryon1c (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wir haben einen enormen Flächenverbrauch allein durch Bebauung. Schau dir mal an, was bei mir um die Ecke aus einem ehemaligen Industriegebiet (ca 26ha) gemacht wurde:
> 
> Solarfeld
> 53°04'49.0"N 11°01'54.1"E



Uj n Solarfeld.
Daneben ein etwa genau so großes Feld von nem Bauer 

So was ist richtig selten und wir haben unsere PV-Industrie hier sowieso ermordet, wenn wir jetzt was davon wollen müssen wir in China bestellen. 

Es gibt sowieso eine massive Landflucht, die Flächen haben wir dadurch ohne Probleme und wir werden zwar keine massiven Städte wie Moskau (12Mio.) oder Tokyo (38Mio) haben, aber auch hier geht der Trend in diese Richtung und im Gegensatz zu Japan oder SüdKorea haben wir hier mehr als genug Fläche. Nur nutzen wir sie nicht.

Und wegen Mietkaserne und PV - wenn der Vermieter sich quer stellt, kann man nix machen. Platz für alles haben wir, das ist eins der Häuser wo an der Seitenwand massiv viel Fläche vorhanden ist wo früher mal ein Banner hing, so 25x10 meter. Banner längst weg, die Scheinwerfer noch dran. Genau nach Süden ausgerichtet. Ideal für eine PV-Anlage, aber niemand will was installieren... Mieter dürfen nicht, Vermieter will nicht, ein Gesetz dazu gibt es nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Klar, die Leute hassen die Politik und gehen nicht wählen weil sie eh nicht dran glauben oder einfach denken - never change a running system - warum was anderes wählen und dann noch mehr aufn Deckel bekommen? Bei den aktuellen Parteien und Politikern weiß man wenigstens was sie verbocken. Aber das kanns doch auch nicht sein.



Selbst innerhab der aktuellen Parteien hat man noch genug Wahlmöglichkeiten, die nicht genutzt werden. Es geht ja nicht darum, radikale ohne Ahnung in Regierungsverantwortung zu bringen. Das kann nur schiefgehen, ausgehend von unserem hohen Lebensstandard gibt es trotz allem weitaus mehr, dass man kaputtschlagen kann, als Dinge, die mal aufgebaut werden müssten. Aber wenn schon überall gejammert wird, dass die bestehenden Parteien alle einander so ähnlich sind: Wieso ist es dann bitte schön so schwer, daraus diejenige auszuwählen, die am ehesten in die richtige Richtung guckt? Da sie sich alle ähneln, kann nicht viel kaputt gehen, aber diejenigen, die keine Stimmen mehr abbekommen, werden verdammt schnell aus ihren Fehlern lernen und sich neu aufstellen.



> Das ist natürlich schade weil nicht jeder will (oder kann) halt für ein schönes Wochenende 50-100€ pro Person ausgeben die man hier mittlerweile braucht um was zu tun. Und 300-400€ wenn man es wirklich wissen will (Bierseminar pro Person kostet z.B. 49€ - da haste 7 Craftbiere probiert und bist in 2h wieder auf der Piste). Kenne leider auch einige Leute die davon sich 2 Wochen den Kühlschrank vollmachen.



Und genau diese Spaltung behindert gesellschaftlichen Fortschritt in Deutschland zusätzlich. Die einen haben nur wenig Spielraum, überhaupt etwas zu nutzen und diejenigen mit mehr Reserven investieren die ausschließlich in privaten Spaß, der nicht selten (überdimensionierte Autos, etc.) auch noch zulasten aller geht. Wie hieß es mal? Mit Macht kommt Verantwortung. Im Kapitalismus gilt Geld = Macht. Aber sich nicht kümmern macht auch nichts...



> Wir brauchen Lösungen damit die meisten halt nicht irgendwo hängen bleiben und dann hinten runter fallen und sozial absteigen etc. Ist man an dem Punkt, kommt man kaum raus, da wird denen noch "Hartzer, faule Sau blubb blahrg!" in den Rücken gejagt. Das ist alles andere als fördernd um die Person wieder in ein halbwegs geregeltes Leben mit genug Einkommen und einem sozialen Status (der höher ist als der einer Biotonne...) zu bringen.



Und von genau diesen Leuten haben mir mittlerweile Millionen in Deutschland. Nicht alle stehen mitten in der Privantinsolvenz, aber auch wenn man mit ±0 auf dem Konto in den nächsten Monat kommt, hat man halt kaum strategische Optionen, sein Leben oder gar nebenbei noch den Planeten zu verbessern. Erinnert sich noch wer an Lindners Empfehlung, man müsse als unterbezahlte Krankenschwester einfach nur Immobilien kaufen? 

Und den richtigen Umgang mit Geld in der Schule zu lehren ist nur eine (wenn auch wichtige) langfristige Gegenmaßnahmen. Sowas muss eigentlich ab Kindeszeiten praktiziert, also von den Eltern vermittelt werden und nach der Schulzeit brauchen wir endlich gesellschaftliche Mechanismen, die wirtschaftlichen Aufstieg ermöglichen. Was nützt es dem Kind von prekär beschäftigten Migranten in dritter Generation vorzutragen, wie man einen Garagenanbau von der Steuer absetzt? In kaum einem anderen Industrieland ist der wirtschaftliche Aufstieg so schwer wie in Deutschland und gleichzeitig werden die Unterschiede immer größer. Mindestens eins von beiden Problemen müssen wir lösen, wenn demokratische Prozesse weiterhin funktionieren sollen.



> Dann gehen die studieren und fallen um, wenn sie noch Bafög usw. dann zurückzahlen sollen etc. - die kommen also schon verschuldet raus (glaub 10.000€ waren das bei Studenten und ein recht langer Zeitraum, trotzdem gibts das nicht geschenkt).



Bafög geht. Ich glaube der Deckel ist bei 13000 und die Rückzahlung ist vom Einkommen abhängig. Das finde ich vollkommen fair und würde es sogar noch ausbauen: Nachgelagerte Studiengebühren, sagen wir 3% vom Bruttoeinkommen über einen Zeitraum von 20 Jahren, beginnend 5 Jahre nach Ende des Studiums. Das tut selbst einem Hartzer nicht zu sehr weh und im Gegensatz zu einem absoluten Rückzahlbetrag blockiert es keine Existenzgründungen und die Leute, die tatsächlich vom Studium profitiert haben und z.B. ihr Start-Up für 8 stellige Summen verkaufen, bringen ordentlich Geld in die Kasse und ermöglichen damit allen eine Ausbildung, mit der man tatsächlich was reißen kann in der Welt.



> Ach ich gönne jedem ein Häuschen im grünen (oder auch 3).



Wir haben einfach viel zu wenig Grün. 50% sind Deutschland sind Ackerflächen & Co, weitere 30% Wald, von dem knapp 80% wirtschaftsforste sind. Das heißt knapp 3/4 gehen allein für die Landwirtschaft im weiteren Sinne drauf und eigentlich sollten wir wenigsten 20% naturbelassene Flächen schaffen. Da blieben gerade mal 18000 km³ Siedlungs- und Verkehrsfläche. Praktisch haben wir heute schon 18000 km³ allein für Verkehr, bleiben 0 km³ und da steht noch kein einziges Gewerbegebäude in der Landschaft. Wo sollen also 40 bis 120 Millionen Häuschen (Haushaltsgröße von 2 zugrunde gelegt) "im Grünen" hin? Bei einer absolut perfekten Verteilung über die gesamte Bundesfläche könnte zwar theoretisch auf bis zu 100 m Abstand zum nächsten Nachbarn kommen, aber die Fläche dazwischen ist dann auch nicht Grün, sondern Acker mit Gülle und Pestiziden und noch mal einem Gewerbe- oder Industriegebäude auf halber Strecke und natürlich Straßen ohne Ende. Wenn man die (Welt-)Bevölkerung nicht drastisch reduzieren möchte (Stichwort "Familienförderung"), dann ist flächen- und energiesparendes Leben die einzige Möglicheit. Man kann höchstens noch die Art des Städtebaus variieren - imho war der sozialistische Stil mit großen Freiräumen zwischen hohen Häusern der Bundesdeutschen Zubetoniererei meilenweit voraus, aber mit der Meinung stehe ich meistens alleine da.



> Sich stur gegen erfolgreiche Leute stellen und die Hörner auspacken bringt doch auch nix.



Nö, man muss schon Anlauf nehmen. In deinem Beispiel könnte man z.B. eine richtig saftige Grundsteuer auf versiegelten Grund erheben, sodass man entweder kein Haus hinstellt und Natur wachsen lässt oder aber zwingend die Oberseite für Photovoltaik nutzen (oder vermieten) muss, um sich zu refinanzieren. Genauso, wie ich niemandem den Luxus des Verbrennerfahrens verbiete würde, sondern nur dafür sorgen, dass man dafür auch Luxuspreise zahlen muss und das deswegen nur selten machen wird.
(Am anderen Ende der Gleichung muss man diese Summen dann natürlich fair in die Gesellschaft zurückfließen lassen, damit sich eben jeder ein Bisschen Luxus erlauben kann und nicht einige wenige weiterhin alles und der Rest gar nichts.)




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass mehr gegen den Klimawandel gemacht wird, sonst wird das noch teurer:
> Naturkatastrophen 2019 : 150 Milliarden Dollar Schaeden weltweit | tagesschau.de
> 
> Klimawandel: Ozeane werden immer waermer | tagesschau.de
> ...



Die Kosten zahlt ja nicht der Verursacher...
Vergl. Bankenpleite, Zerschlagung der deutschen EE-Kraftwerksbauer, Dieselskandal, Atomenergie, etc.. Solange die Kosten die Allgemeinheit trägt und Gewinne privatisiert bleiben, kann man doch wunderbar weitermachen. 

Zu den Langzeitfolgen: Ich weiß nicht, wie es heute aussieht, aber als ich vor 10-15 Jahren das letzte mal Zahlen gesehen habe, rechnete man mit iirc 200 Jahren, bis der Punkt des maximalen Meeresspiegelanstieg aufgrund der bereits ausgestoßenen Klimagase erreicht würde und dann entsprechend bis nach 2400, ehe der Planet wieder wie vor der Industrialisierung aussehen würde - WENN die Menschheit vor 15 Jahren von ihm verschwunden wäre. Ist sie nicht, im Gegenteil, mittlerweile dürften wir also von 2450 bis 2500 reden, wenn wir HEUTE auf 0 gehen und das machen wir ja definitiv nicht. In the year 2525 ... if man is still alive ...
Deswegen ist es übrigens auch langsam albern, "1,5 K bis 2100" als Ziel zur Sorgenfreiheit zu präsentieren. Die Weichen für 2100 wurden vor einem Vierteljahrhundert gestellt. Wir stellen heute die für 2150 und wenn wir in 2100 mit "+1,5 K, Tedenz steigend" ankommen, dann bleiben wir eben nicht dauerhaft unter +1,5 K.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Oder wir geben fossile Brennstoffe auf und versorgen uns über regenerative Energiequellen die kein CO2 produzieren und brauchen nix anderes reduzieren. Was der eigentliche Plan ist.



Es ist leider nicht "der Plan". Es wäre ein Plan, aber diesen will scheinbar niemand umsetzen. Und deswegen muss man Leuten, die "Energieverbrauch senken ist nicht" postulieren, halt klar machen:
Wir haben aktuell zwei Optionen auf dem Tisch
1. Weitermachen und die Welt vor die Hunde gehen lassen
2. Den Schalter auf aus stellen
Option 1 werden wir definitiv nicht wählen. Option 2 ist definitiv machbar. Wer Option 2 nicht mag, soll Option 3 auf den Tisch packen samt einer Aufführung, wie er selbst diese umsetzt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Bei der Überlegung in Richtung regenerativer Energiequellen ist man dann wieder sehr leicht in der Diskussion Umwelt/Klimaschutz vs. Natur/Artenschutz.



Das sind vier verschiedene Dinge.  (Und Tierschutz ist nochmal was anderes)




cryon1c schrieb:


> Wieso kriegen wir das nicht hin, wenn Norwegen das hinbekommt? Wir sind genau so wohlhabend



Median-Vermögen Norwegen: 150000 Dollar/Nase
Durschnitts-Vermögen Norwegen: 300000 Dollar/Nase
Median-Vermögen Deutschland: 50000 Dollar/Nase
Durchschnitts-Vermögen Deutschland: 220000 Dollar/Nase
Staatsschulden Norwegen: 23000 Dollar/Nase
Staatscchulden Deutschland: 27000 Dollar/Nase

Also wenn das "genauso" wohlhabend ist, dann würde ich gerne meine Grafikkarte bei dir gegen eine "genauso" wertvolle eintauschen und dadurch auf eine 2080 Ti upgraden 

Hauptgrund für das "hinbekommen" sind aber einfach geologischen Voraussetzungen und die niedrige Bevölkerungsdichte. Norwegen hat ohne Ende Wasserkraft pro Einwohner und nutzt diese auch seit Ewigkeiten, da ist die Umstellung des Verkehrs einfach nur volkswirtschaftlich naheliegend. Wir müssen erstmal die Kraftwerke für die Versorgung von Batterieautos bauen, bis dahin zahlen wir sowohl ökonomisch als auch ökologisch drauf.



> Meinen Stromverbrauch willste nicht wissen xD


Ökosau Ökoeber




compisucher schrieb:


> Bussysteme (ÖPNV) außerhalb urbanen Gebietes? Strom? Eher H2



Busse kriegst du gut mit Batterien versorgt. Die haben die schöne Angewohnheit, regelmäßig an stationären Einrichtungen vorbeizukommen. Innerstädtisch bräuchte man bei Ausbau jeder Haltestelle nicht einmal Batterien, sondern könnte mit Kondensatoren auskommen. In den 50ern gab es mal Lösungen mit Schwungradspeicher, die damals zwar nur für wenige Kilometer ausreichten, aber eben auch extrem schnell geladen werden konnten.



> wäre für mich kein Problem, für die meisten ungeduldigen Zeitgenossen schon.



Für andere Zeitgenossen ist es ein Problem, wenn ihr Acker verdorrt oder ihre Insel absäuft. Manchmal muss halt die Interessen der einen über die der anderen priorisieren. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Wasserkraft ja - aber ich hab bereits geschrieben das jedes Land da eine andere Lage und andere Voraussetzungen hat. Daher: gesunde Mischung aus allen regenerativen Energiequellen basierend auf Stromgewinnung ohne unnötige Umwandlung.



Mischen wird halt schwer, wenn Wasser, Biomasse und Geo weitestgehend wegfallen. Wir haben nur die Wahl Windkraft, für die wir großflächige Partnerschaften in Europa und leistungsfähige Ausgleichsnetze brauchen, die eine Umverteilung über Strecken von mehr als einem Tiefdruckgebiet-Durchmesser erlauben oder Photovoltaik, für die wir entweder leistungsfähige Langzeitspeicher benötigen oder aber Preise, die gegenüber dem heutigen Niveau nicht auf 15-20%, sondern auf 1% fallen. Letztere werden wir aber in den nächsten 2-3-5 Jahrzehten nicht sehen.



> Schiene ist auch so ein Thema, wir haben hier ein weitflächiges Schienennetz was nur 2 kleine Probleme hat - veraltet und an vielen Stellen nicht elektrifiziert. Rate mal woher der Strom kommen soll wenn man alle Strecken elektrifizieren will die jetzt bedient werden aber ohne Strom auskommen?



Die Hauptstrecken sind alle elektrifiziert. Diesel gibt es auf einigen wenigen Routen mit alten, engen Tunneln und auf wenig befahrenen Strecken. Entsprechend würde der Verbrauch durch eine Vollelektrifizierung nicht übermäßig ansteigen und umgekehrt würde auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel CO2 eingespart werden bzw. wären Speichertechniken, für die gerade die Bahn exzellente Voraussetzungen bietet, eine attraktive Alternative. Viel wichtiger ist, dass wir allgemein einen viel größeren Durchsatz mit viel weniger Verzögerungen bewältigen müssen. Das erfordert viel mehr Ausbau und auch mehr Strom als die Umstellung der aktuellen Dieselstrecken. Beim Strom hätte die Bahn, ein hinreichend leistungsfähiges Netz vorausgesetzt, aber einen großen Vorteil: Kaum jemand will gezielt nachts fahren. Auch die Güterzüge machen das nur wegen der Gleiskapazitäten. Im Gegensatz zum Straßenverkehr könnte die Bahn daher einen recht großen Teil ihres Bedarfs aus Solarstrom decken. (Das Problem der Jahreszeiten bleibt aber. Die sind ja so schon die vier größten Feinde der DB)



> Fernverkehr, Flugzeuge, Schiffe usw. - da müssen noch Konzepte her, vieles lässt sich nicht auf Strom umstellen in dem Bereich. Aber alles was hier im Land auf dem Landweg bewegt wird, kann bereits komplett elektrisch bewegt werden. Wenn wir wollen.



Schiffe lassen sich kinderleicht auf Windkraft umstellen, da braucht es nicht einmal Strom für 
Nur eine deutliche Verschiebung von Lohn- hin zu Energiekosten, damit langsamere 0-CO2-Verbindungen wirtschaftlich konkurrenzfähig sind. (Bei den zusätzlichen Kosten für die Schiffe sehe ich, im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen, keine Probleme. Die Kähne kriegt man durch das welweite Überangebot an Stahl und Werften hinterhergeworfen, wenn die Betriebskosten drastisch sinken, werden zwei langsame Schiffe also voll konkurrenzfähig zu einem Heizer sein.)



> Auch die heutige Jugend holt sich keine Autos mehr, weil die von einem Statussymbol und der angeblichen "Freiheit" zu einer Belastung geworden sind - teuer, unpraktisch, laut, dreckig und gar nicht so cool.



Naja: Teuer, unpraktisch, laut und dreckig waren die coolen Autos schon immer. Aber heute sind die teuren, unpraktischen, lauten und dreckigen Kisten eben nicht mal mehr cool und das liegt nicht mal am Klimawandel 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das löst sich doch biologisch.



Aktuellen Trends nach entweder nicht oder viel zu langsam.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst innerhab der aktuellen Parteien hat man noch genug Wahlmöglichkeiten, die nicht genutzt werden. Es geht ja nicht darum, radikale ohne Ahnung in Regierungsverantwortung zu bringen. Das kann nur schiefgehen, ausgehend von unserem hohen Lebensstandard gibt es trotz allem weitaus mehr, dass man kaputtschlagen kann, als Dinge, die mal aufgebaut werden müssten. Aber wenn schon überall gejammert wird, dass die bestehenden Parteien alle einander so ähnlich sind: Wieso ist es dann bitte schön so schwer, daraus diejenige auszuwählen, die am ehesten in die richtige Richtung guckt? Da sie sich alle ähneln, kann nicht viel kaputt gehen, aber diejenigen, die keine Stimmen mehr abbekommen, werden verdammt schnell aus ihren Fehlern lernen und sich neu aufstellen.



So einfach ists nicht. Viele bleiben bei dem was sie kennen und wählen entsprechend genau dasselbe, die Kandidaten rotieren aber auch kaum, ergo hat man über sehr lange Zeit denselben. Muss ja auch nicht schlecht sein, Herr Jung macht hier in Leipzig gute Arbeit z.B. Es wird sich mit dem Generationswechsel zeigen wohin es geht, so was braucht hier lange Zeit. Warte mal bis alle aktuellen Politiker die 50+ sind komplett raus aus dem Geschäft sind (bis 70 machen die vll durch, also 20 Jahre). Vorher nicht. Ich hätte das gerne eher, kann aber keinem sagen was der wählen soll etc. - das müssen die Leute selbst wissen. Ich kann dafür meinen Wohnort beliebig wechseln wenn es mir hier nicht gefällt (zumindest EU-weit).




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau diese Spaltung behindert gesellschaftlichen Fortschritt in Deutschland zusätzlich. Die einen haben nur wenig Spielraum, überhaupt etwas zu nutzen und diejenigen mit mehr Reserven investieren die ausschließlich in privaten Spaß, der nicht selten (überdimensionierte Autos, etc.) auch noch zulasten aller geht. Wie hieß es mal? Mit Macht kommt Verantwortung. Im Kapitalismus gilt Geld = Macht. Aber sich nicht kümmern macht auch nichts...



Wir haben hier aber keinen Elon Musk der sein großes Kapital dafür einsetzt. Wir haben hier auch praktisch keine Gründer-Szene die dies unterstützen könnte. Das Risiko will hier keiner eingehen. Es gibt hier auch kaum Investoren - auch das Kapital meiner Firma kommt aus Venture Fonds usw. die nicht hier sitzen. Das Kapital hier wird in Betongold investiert, in stabile, lang bewährte Technologien und in große Firmen die es eigentlich nicht nötig haben. Neue Technologien, dazu noch grün? Nicht hier. Etwas gründen und durchstarten? Sehr selten. Da sind andere Länder uns weeeeeeeeeeeeeit voraus, egal ob es um Israel geht (Tel Aviv ist ein sehr interessanter Ort und sie wissen das sie nur mit Technologien vorankommen, sie haben weder Fläche noch Ressourcen noch eine gute geopolitische Lage) oder USA oder auch Japan. Gerade die kleinen Länder wie Japan, SüdKorea oder Israel haben begriffen wie man voranschreitet und haben sich längst entsprechende Infrastruktur geschaffen und sie bringen die Leute dazu neue Technologien zu unterstützen - da versteht die Bevölkerung die aktuellen Probleme viel besser. Egal wie gut oder schlecht es um sie bestellt ist (finanziell), sie verstehen was passieren wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und von genau diesen Leuten haben mir mittlerweile Millionen in Deutschland. Nicht alle stehen mitten in der Privantinsolvenz, aber auch wenn man mit ±0 auf dem Konto in den nächsten Monat kommt, hat man halt kaum strategische Optionen, sein Leben oder gar nebenbei noch den Planeten zu verbessern. Erinnert sich noch wer an Lindners Empfehlung, man müsse als unterbezahlte Krankenschwester einfach nur Immobilien kaufen?
> 
> Und den richtigen Umgang mit Geld in der Schule zu lehren ist nur eine (wenn auch wichtige) langfristige Gegenmaßnahmen. Sowas muss eigentlich ab Kindeszeiten praktiziert, also von den Eltern vermittelt werden und nach der Schulzeit brauchen wir endlich gesellschaftliche Mechanismen, die wirtschaftlichen Aufstieg ermöglichen. Was nützt es dem Kind von prekär beschäftigten Migranten in dritter Generation vorzutragen, wie man einen Garagenanbau von der Steuer absetzt? In kaum einem anderen Industrieland ist der wirtschaftliche Aufstieg so schwer wie in Deutschland und gleichzeitig werden die Unterschiede immer größer. Mindestens eins von beiden Problemen müssen wir lösen, wenn demokratische Prozesse weiterhin funktionieren sollen.




Die Eltern können nur das vermitteln was sie kennen. Wenn die Eltern keinen Plan von Finanzen haben und am Ende des Geldes immer noch etwas Monat übrig ist, können sie den Kindern da nichts beibringen. Genau so steht um Politik, Technologien, Umweltschutz etc.
Das muss von denen ausgehen die dafür gerüstet sind und dafür ausgebildet werden - Lehrer, Professoren usw. Nur sie können den Leuten das beibringen was die Eltern nicht kennen. 
Der gesellschaftliche und finanzielle Aufstieg kann nur mit Bildung erreicht werden. Dabei geht es nicht nur um Abschlüsse und das stumpfe pauken bis man umfällt. Bildung bedeutet auch Erfindergeist, Risiken eingehen und was gründen, sich mit Investoren auseinandersetzen und mit vielen anderen Sachen die nur gut gebildete Leute schaffen in der aktuellen Welt. Jemand der weder von den Eltern noch in der Schule oder seiner Ausbildung je was darüber erfahren hat und auch nicht motiviert wurde, wird es da sehr sehr schwer haben. Das einzige was Eltern also hier tun müssen - die Kinder fördern und ihnen die entsprechende Bildung ermöglichen, was hier im Land gar nicht so viel kostet. Die Eltern müssen aber auch verstehen wo ihre Grenzen sind, was sie dem Kind nicht beibringen können und wo sie lieber noch mal extra viel Geld investieren müssen damit die Kinder NICHT in dem Kreis der ewig prekär beschäftigten landen und dazu noch mit Mindestlohn.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bafög geht. Ich glaube der Deckel ist bei 13000 und die Rückzahlung ist vom Einkommen abhängig. Das finde ich vollkommen fair und würde es sogar noch ausbauen: Nachgelagerte Studiengebühren, sagen wir 3% vom Bruttoeinkommen über einen Zeitraum von 20 Jahren, beginnend 5 Jahre nach Ende des Studiums. Das tut selbst einem Hartzer nicht zu sehr weh und im Gegensatz zu einem absoluten Rückzahlbetrag blockiert es keine Existenzgründungen und die Leute, die tatsächlich vom Studium profitiert haben und z.B. ihr Start-Up für 8 stellige Summen verkaufen, bringen ordentlich Geld in die Kasse und ermöglichen damit allen eine Ausbildung, mit der man tatsächlich was reißen kann in der Welt.



Bei Studenten erwartet man eigentlich das sie ein vernünftiges Einkommen erzielen sobald sie in der Arbeitswelt ankommen. Aber eine Anpassung an die tatsächlichen Einkünfte wäre fatal. 3% über 20 Jahre, bei jemandem der ein Startup-Unternehmen gründet und es zu einer 7-8stelligen Summe bringt wären die Summen irre hoch und würden die Gründerszene hier noch weiter kaputtmachen. Bildung muss für alle zugänglich sein und komplett kostenlos. Stipendium statt Bafög ist der richtige Weg, ohne wenn und aber. Wer Wissen erwerben will soll dies auch können ohne das ihm ein Rattenschwanz an Schulden wächst. Niemals, unter keinen Umständen. Man kann Ausnahmen machen das bei den Familien die über massives Kapital verfügen die entsprechende Unterstützung wegfällt. Und damit meine ich wirklich Kapital, nicht Einkommen. 
Der aktuelle Deckel von 13.000 ist an sich nicht viel, ein Student der einen vernünftigen Job bekommt kann dies in einem Jahr nach seiner Einstellung einfach bezahlen, wären etwas über 1000€ im Monat, das ist nichts für Akademiker etc. Speziell nicht wenn man vergleicht was das Studium woanders kosten kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben einfach viel zu wenig Grün. 50% sind Deutschland sind Ackerflächen & Co, weitere 30% Wald, von dem knapp 80% wirtschaftsforste sind. Das heißt knapp 3/4 gehen allein für die Landwirtschaft im weiteren Sinne drauf und eigentlich sollten wir wenigsten 20% naturbelassene Flächen schaffen. Da blieben gerade mal 18000 km³ Siedlungs- und Verkehrsfläche. Praktisch haben wir heute schon 18000 km³ allein für Verkehr, bleiben 0 km³ und da steht noch kein einziges Gewerbegebäude in der Landschaft. Wo sollen also 40 bis 120 Millionen Häuschen (Haushaltsgröße von 2 zugrunde gelegt) "im Grünen" hin? Bei einer absolut perfekten Verteilung über die gesamte Bundesfläche könnte zwar theoretisch auf bis zu 100 m Abstand zum nächsten Nachbarn kommen, aber die Fläche dazwischen ist dann auch nicht Grün, sondern Acker mit Gülle und Pestiziden und noch mal einem Gewerbe- oder Industriegebäude auf halber Strecke und natürlich Straßen ohne Ende. Wenn man die (Welt-)Bevölkerung nicht drastisch reduzieren möchte (Stichwort "Familienförderung"), dann ist flächen- und energiesparendes Leben die einzige Möglicheit. Man kann höchstens noch die Art des Städtebaus variieren - imho war der sozialistische Stil mit großen Freiräumen zwischen hohen Häusern der Bundesdeutschen Zubetoniererei meilenweit voraus, aber mit der Meinung stehe ich meistens alleine da.



Der sozialistische Stil mit Hochhäusern und massiven Flächen führt zu urbanen Problemen, das ist bereits sehr bekannt und gut erforscht. Die Nachbarn kennen sich nicht mehr wenn es davon hunderte gibt. Die Flächen zwischen den Hochhäusern werden von den Bewohnern nicht als "ihre" Fläche angesehen, entsprechend kümmern sie sich kein Stück drum. Die Flächen verweisen und brauchen aufwendige Pflege die viel kostet und immer noch hässlich ist.
Das beste ist es vernünftige Häuser mit 5-6 Stockwerken (maximal) zu bauen, denen genug (aber nicht viel) Fläche zu bieten und ein angenehmes zusammenleben zu ermöglichen wo man sich kennt, wo die Sicherheit höher ist und viele andere Sachen einfach funktionieren. Leipzig ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür, hier gibt es nur wenige Plattenbauten aka "Stalin-style Architektur" und genau das macht die Stadt so lebenswert. Ja, es braucht mehr Fläche, dafür löst es viele andere Probleme. Menschen sind kein Vieh was man einfach wie Legehennen in etlichen Stockwerken stapeln kann ohne das es große Probleme gibt.
Und Platz haben wir immer noch genug. Die Landwirtschaft frisst hier massiv Platz. Wir können nicht mit den USA oder Russland mithalten, wir haben keine endlosen Flächen wo es keine Menschen weit und breit gibt, aber das brauchen wir auch nicht.
Und glaub mir, das letzte was ich will ist in so einer Stadt wie Seoul leben. Riesig, dreckig, mit massiven Straßen (6 Spuren auf jeder Seite, stell dir das hier mal vor!), Wolkenkratzern und nichts dazwischen, zwischen Workaholics die sich 5 Tage die Woche totarbeiten und am Wochenende totsaufen weil sie irgendwie runterkommen müssen. SüdKorea ist ein Technologie-Wunderland, aber was die urbane Lebensqualität angeht, da klemmt es bei denen noch. Aber auch da überholen sie uns recht schnell.
Wir haben den massiven Vorteil hier das die Städte sehr sehr gut sind und genau so sollte dies bleiben - sauber, sicher, schön und bequem, dazu nicht so massiv das es zu Problemen kommt.
Die Flächen die wir hier für die Landwirtschaft subventionieren wären viel besser besser dafür geeignet dort Strom zu generieren. Unter anderem mit PV-Anlagen. Da sollte jemand mal durchrechnen was sich eher lohnt - die besagte Landwirtschaft auf der Fläche oder eine PV-Anlage.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, man muss schon Anlauf nehmen. In deinem Beispiel könnte man z.B. eine richtig saftige Grundsteuer auf versiegelten Grund erheben, sodass man entweder kein Haus hinstellt und Natur wachsen lässt oder aber zwingend die Oberseite für Photovoltaik nutzen (oder vermieten) muss, um sich zu refinanzieren. Genauso, wie ich niemandem den Luxus des Verbrennerfahrens verbiete würde, sondern nur dafür sorgen, dass man dafür auch Luxuspreise zahlen muss und das deswegen nur selten machen wird.
> (Am anderen Ende der Gleichung muss man diese Summen dann natürlich fair in die Gesellschaft zurückfließen lassen, damit sich eben jeder ein Bisschen Luxus erlauben kann und nicht einige wenige weiterhin alles und der Rest gar nichts.)



Da kennst du die Deutschen schlecht. Die würden diese Luxussteuern und Abgaben bezahlen aber nichts damit machen. Die werden auch Verbrenner fahren bis es denen zu teuer wird überhaupt ein Auto zu halten, aber ein E-Auto holen die sich nicht. Konservativ wäre die richtige Beschreibung, verbohrt und verklemmt trifft es aber auch ganz gut.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist leider nicht "der Plan". Es wäre ein Plan, aber diesen will scheinbar niemand umsetzen. Und deswegen muss man Leuten, die "Energieverbrauch senken ist nicht" postulieren, halt klar machen:
> Wir haben aktuell zwei Optionen auf dem Tisch
> 1. Weitermachen und die Welt vor die Hunde gehen lassen
> 2. Den Schalter auf aus stellen
> Option 1 werden wir definitiv nicht wählen. Option 2 ist definitiv machbar. Wer Option 2 nicht mag, soll Option 3 auf den Tisch packen samt einer Aufführung, wie er selbst diese umsetzt.



1. Wahrscheinlich. Die Welt wird schon nicht untergehen, es wird halt nur ungemütlich. Da viele aber kein Bock haben irgendwas zu tun (inklusive Deutschland) - ist das eine ziemlich normale Option. Die werden erst dann was tun wenn der Rhein so breit wird wie Amazonas 
2. Nicht machbar - ohne Industrie 4.0 und massiv steigenden Stromverbrauch sind wir hier in der Steinzeit, niemand wird etwas abschalten, eher zuschalten. 
3. Deswegen Option 3 - endlich auf Atomstrom und Kohle verzichten während wir den Stromverbrauch so hoch treiben wie nötig um unseren Wohlstand zu sichern ohne Verzicht, dafür mit Technologiewechsel. Und uns dabei selbst mit Strom versorgen anstatt den Atomstrom und Kohlestrom der Nachbarn einzukaufen. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Median-Vermögen Norwegen: 150000 Dollar/Nase
> Durschnitts-Vermögen Norwegen: 300000 Dollar/Nase
> Median-Vermögen Deutschland: 50000 Dollar/Nase
> Durchschnitts-Vermögen Deutschland: 220000 Dollar/Nase
> ...



Wie man sieht, sind die Durchschnitts-Vermögen und Staatsschulden nicht so weit auseinander. Ja, Norwegen hat mehr Geld in dem Sinne, aber nicht viel mehr.  Also ja, wir sind ungefähr genau so wohlhabend, dazu muss man bedenken das hier Industrie sitzt die weit mehr Einfluss und Reichweite und auch Geld hat als das was in Norwegen ist. Öl mal ausgenommen da wir alle ja davon weg wollen. 
Deswegen ist draufzahlen im ökonomischen Sinne kein Problem, aber im ökologischen schon - genau deswegen muss da in dem Bereich was passieren.
Wir haben hier nichts im Land außer unsere Kultur, unsere Technologien und Wissen. Das müssen wir nutzen, wenn wir Industrie 4.0 verpeilen hängen uns die anderen ab und dann sehen die Zahlen weiter oben ganz anders aus. 

Natürlich hat Norwegen andere Voraussetzungen, jedes Land ist anders, wir müssen aber mit dem arbeiten was wir haben und das ist kein Hindernis, das ist eher eine Chance. Aber da wir wie ich bereits sagte unsere PV-Branche hier ermordet haben, ist diese vertan. 
Da müssen wir halt extra draufzahlen, ist aber nicht so als ob wir hier kein Geld hätten dafür.

Ich betrachte mich nicht als Ökosau, aber mein Heimstudio/Arbeitsplatz verballert ordentlich Strom und dank beklopptem Sommerwetter hat sich der Verbrauch mittels Klimaanlage verdoppelt in den Sommermonaten  Konnte vor 15 Jahren ja keiner ahnen das man hier ohne Klimaanlage keine 2 Gedanken zusammenbekommt in der eigenen Bude im Sommer xD Die übertaktete Hardware mag Umgebungstemperaturen über 30°C jetzt auch nicht wirklich. 
Ich muss nicht zur Arbeit, fahre ausschließlich Fahrrad oder elektrifizierte ÖPNV (inklusive Taxi hier aka Clevershuttle), fliege seltener als 1x im Jahr (könnte sich ändern) etc. Das wiegt die Nachteile von einem ineffizienten Arbeitsplatz auf, ich könnte diesen auf pure Effizienz trimmen aber da müsste ich viel Hardware ersetzen (Tube Preamps fressen gut Strom und andere Sachen auch die man gerne hat).
Man sollte sich halt nur bewusst sein was man so macht und wie der eigene Fußabdruck aussieht was CO2 angeht etc.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Busse kriegst du gut mit Batterien versorgt. Die haben die schöne Angewohnheit, regelmäßig an stationären Einrichtungen vorbeizukommen. Innerstädtisch bräuchte man bei Ausbau jeder Haltestelle nicht einmal Batterien, sondern könnte mit Kondensatoren auskommen. In den 50ern gab es mal Lösungen mit Schwungradspeicher, die damals zwar nur für wenige Kilometer ausreichten, aber eben auch extrem schnell geladen werden konnten.



Theoretisch ja. Hier ist alles so getaktet das Busse kaum stehen bleiben. Induktionsladung wäre das einzige was gehen würde, hier haben die doch keine Zeit sich richtig anzuklemmen. Dort wo die Taktung anders ist und die Fahrzeuge an den Endhaltestellen stehen ist das n wenig anders. Machbar ja, auf kurzen Strecken auch ohne Probleme, auf langen Strecken nicht machbar. So n Flixbus mit Batterie wäre lustig xD



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mischen wird halt schwer, wenn Wasser, Biomasse und Geo weitestgehend wegfallen. Wir haben nur die Wahl Windkraft, für die wir großflächige Partnerschaften in Europa und leistungsfähige Ausgleichsnetze brauchen, die eine Umverteilung über Strecken von mehr als einem Tiefdruckgebiet-Durchmesser erlauben oder Photovoltaik, für die wir entweder leistungsfähige Langzeitspeicher benötigen oder aber Preise, die gegenüber dem heutigen Niveau nicht auf 15-20%, sondern auf 1% fallen. Letztere werden wir aber in den nächsten 2-3-5 Jahrzehten nicht sehen.


Ja wir müssen halt damit klarkommen was hier machbar ist. Andere Länder haben da Vorteile oder Nachteile, je nach dem was bei denen halt machbar ist. Einige Regionen können Wasserkraft gar nicht nutzen, andere können praktisch ihren gesamten Bedarf damit abdecken und unabhängig vom Wetter und Jahreszeiten sein. Wir nicht, also müssen wir eben mehr Geld investieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Hauptstrecken sind alle elektrifiziert. Diesel gibt es auf einigen wenigen Routen mit alten, engen Tunneln und auf wenig befahrenen Strecken. Entsprechend würde der Verbrauch durch eine Vollelektrifizierung nicht übermäßig ansteigen und umgekehrt würde auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel CO2 eingespart werden bzw. wären Speichertechniken, für die gerade die Bahn exzellente Voraussetzungen bietet, eine attraktive Alternative. Viel wichtiger ist, dass wir allgemein einen viel größeren Durchsatz mit viel weniger Verzögerungen bewältigen müssen. Das erfordert viel mehr Ausbau und auch mehr Strom als die Umstellung der aktuellen Dieselstrecken. Beim Strom hätte die Bahn, ein hinreichend leistungsfähiges Netz vorausgesetzt, aber einen großen Vorteil: Kaum jemand will gezielt nachts fahren. Auch die Güterzüge machen das nur wegen der Gleiskapazitäten. Im Gegensatz zum Straßenverkehr könnte die Bahn daher einen recht großen Teil ihres Bedarfs aus Solarstrom decken. (Das Problem der Jahreszeiten bleibt aber. Die sind ja so schon die vier größten Feinde der DB)



Naja wenn wir den Verkehr auch auf mittleren und langen Strecken ausbauen wollen und die Fahrgastzahlen steigen sollen (vom Auto in den Zug) wird der Verbrauch schon merklich ansteigen. Und es sind nicht nur Nebenstrecken nicht elektrifiziert, das beste Beispiel hier ist Chemnitz. Eine Stadt mit ~240.000 Einwohnern, hat keine elektrifizierten Gleise. Das als Nebenstrecke zu bezeichnen ist schon hart. Dort gibt es halt keinen ICE, hatte mal eine Direktverbindung nach Berlin aber die ist schon sehr lange Geschichte. So was hängt die Region auch deutlich ab wenn man für knapp 100km nach Dresden oder Leipzig eben mit dem RB eiern muss und ne Stunde braucht (wo wir hier von Leipzig nach Berlin nur 75min für die dreifache Strecke brauchen). Die fühlen sich da leicht rückständig wenn sie den Bahnhof betreten  So viel zu der DB. Das Unternehmen ist auf einer Stufe mit Telekom und DHL was Service angeht - es gibt keinen, man spielt immer Lotterie wenn es darum geht das dort etwas pünktlich und kundenfreundlich ablaufen sollte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schiffe lassen sich kinderleicht auf Windkraft umstellen, da braucht es nicht einmal Strom für
> Nur eine deutliche Verschiebung von Lohn- hin zu Energiekosten, damit langsamere 0-CO2-Verbindungen wirtschaftlich konkurrenzfähig sind. (Bei den zusätzlichen Kosten für die Schiffe sehe ich, im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen, keine Probleme. Die Kähne kriegt man durch das welweite Überangebot an Stahl und Werften hinterhergeworfen, wenn die Betriebskosten drastisch sinken, werden zwei langsame Schiffe also voll konkurrenzfähig zu einem Heizer sein.)


Könnte man, aber es dümpelt eine riesige Flotte rum die eben umgerüstet werden muss. Viele fahren ja mit Generatoren und Elektroantrieb dahinter, ist also nicht schwer diese umzurüsten. Und genug Platz für Batterien hat man auf den großen Schiffen auch, nur wären diese aktuell irre teuer. Da müssen die Preise erstmal sinken damit sich das lohnt. Aber da gibt es bereits Ansätze, selbst die Wellenenergie können die Schiffe nutzen. Die Branche ist aber die letzte die umsteigen will, sie fahren lieber billig in Russland tanken xD



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja: Teuer, unpraktisch, laut und dreckig waren die coolen Autos schon immer. Aber heute sind die teuren, unpraktischen, lauten und dreckigen Kisten eben nicht mal mehr cool und das liegt nicht mal am Klimawandel



Naja unpraktisch würde ich coole Autos nicht nennen, so n Ford F-150 Raptor ist alles andere als unpraktisch xD Teuer, durstig wie ne Horde Biker, zu groß für fast alles etc. isser aber  Mir geht es ja um Städte, aufm Land sollen die weiterhin mit den Autos rumeiern - aber in der Stadt ist schlicht kein Platz für und für die Umwelt macht das Auto in der Stadt keinen Sinn. Dort konzentrieren sich auch die Abgase und Feinstaub - das was auf dem Land keinen stört weil es verfliegt, hat in der Stadt für massive Probleme gesorgt. Klimawandel ist nur ein Faktor.

Ich hoffe mal die Preise für das parken steigen hier, wenn so ein Parkplatz in der Stadt 500€ im Monat kostet (nicht unrealistisch gemessen an den aktuellen Mieten pro m² und Preisen in anderen Teilen der Welt wie in Tokyo) werden die Leute sich 10x überlegen ob so ne Karre die richtige Lösung ist um den eigenen Hintern zu bewegen. Das dürfte auch die Dörfler dazu bewegen ihre Autos im Dorf zu lassen.


----------



## tdi-fan (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Flächen die wir hier für die Landwirtschaft subventionieren wären viel besser besser dafür geeignet dort Strom zu generieren. Unter anderem mit PV-Anlagen. Da sollte jemand mal durchrechnen was sich eher lohnt - die besagte Landwirtschaft auf der Fläche oder eine PV-Anlage.



Nicht böse gemeint, aber wir subventionieren überhaupt keine landwirtschaftlichen Nutzflächen. Das sind Ausgleichszahlungen. Subventionen sind was anderes. 

Mal zu dem Solarpark, den ich oben angegeben habe. Dort ist ein massiver engmaschiger Zaun aus Stahl drumherum gebaut, Dort kann kein Wild verkehren, im Gegensatz zu der landwirtschaftlichen Fläche dahinter, welche dazu CO2 bündelt und umwandelt. Von der Landwirtschaft leben wir schließlich alle. Zudem findet unter den Solarpanelen eine geringere Photosynthese statt.

Der größte Flächenverbrauch findet durch die Baubranche statt, das heißt, hier wird zubetoniert, ob nun für den Straßen- oder Wohnbau spielt hier keine Rolle, und es wächst nie wieder eine einzige CO2-bündelnde Pflanze dort.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint, aber wir subventionieren überhaupt keine landwirtschaftlichen Nutzflächen. Das sind Ausgleichszahlungen. Subventionen sind was anderes.
> 
> Mal zu dem Solarpark, den ich oben angegeben habe. Dort ist ein massiver engmaschiger Zaun aus Stahl drumherum gebaut, Dort kann kein Wild verkehren, im Gegensatz zu der landwirtschaftlichen Fläche dahinter, welche dazu CO2 bündelt und umwandelt. Von der Landwirtschaft leben wir schließlich alle. Zudem findet unter den Solarpanelen eine geringere Photosynthese statt.
> 
> Der größte Flächenverbrauch findet durch die Baubranche statt, das heißt, hier wird zubetoniert, ob nun für den Straßen- oder Wohnbau spielt hier keine Rolle, und es wächst nie wieder eine einzige CO2-bündelnde Pflanze dort.



Naja der Mensch muss hier irgendwo wohnen, auch Straßen und Gewerbeobjekte sind nötig. 
Zubetoniert wird nichts was wir nicht zum leben brauchen. 

Und "von der Landwirtschaft leben wir" - sehe ich nicht. Protestierende Bauern, niedrige Preise für Milch&co, und immer weniger regionale Produkte in den Läden. Wir leben von Kartoffeln aus Niederlanden, denn regionale Produkte... da haben die kleineren Läden hier nur Spargel, der Rest kommt von außerhalb xD

Wie ich sagte - wir müssen uns eine saubere Industrie 4.0 aufbauen mit entsprechendem Stromverbrauch. Die Flächen werden also für Energiegewinnung gebraucht. So ein Solarpark sollte zum alltäglichen Anblick werden, genau so wie die Windräder aktuell. Und um die Fläche wegen CO2 würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen - so viel geht da nicht verloren, dafür sparen wir es am anderen Ende ein. Und wenn man das global betrachtet - rund um den Amazonas und in Russland sind extrem große Waldflächen abgebrannt. Australien brennt immer noch. 
Da opfere ich gerne ein paar Felder hier die keine globale Auswirkung haben


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Zubetoniert wird nichts was wir nicht zum leben brauchen.


Ähm große Parkflächen?^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Soviel zu den ganzen Dummschwätzern, die stetig behaupten, mehr CO2 in der Atmosphäre fördere das Pflanzenwachstum. Das mag in Gewächshäusern unter optimalen Bedingungen stimmen, nicht aber in einer Natur voller Mangel, in der CO2 im Überfluss und unbegrenzt vorhanden ist

*Der Klimawandel führt nicht nur zu sichtbaren Waldschäden – er  bremst auch die Regeneration der Wälder. Denn heimische Bäume wachsen  unter dem Einfluss der Klimaveränderungen messbar langsamer, wie  Baumringanalysen enthüllen. Besonders betroffen sind unter anderem  Buchen und Eichen in Norddeutschland, die durch trockenere Sommer  beeinträchtigt werden. Kiefern dagegen reagieren eher auf Veränderungen  des winterlichen Klimas.*
Vor allem Buche und Eiche leiden unter trockenerem Sommerklima Klimawandel verlangsamt Baumwachstum - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## cryon1c (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ähm große Parkflächen?^^



Seit wann werden Parkplätze zubetoniert? 
Autos stehen genau so gut auf Schotter und Gummimatten und was es alles gibt damit die Fläche stabil bleibt ohne Dreck und Pfützen aber auch ohne Beton.
Das betrifft nur Städte und da müssen die Straßen eh gemacht werden. Egal ob es Radwege sind oder Autospuren usw. - was muss, das muss. Ich hab ja nix gegen Autos, ich hab nur etwas gegen die Idiotie mit dem Auto in die rammelvolle Stadt fahren zu wollen 
Niemand hindert einen daran die Oper abends via Auto anzufahren oder mal fix am Samstag zum einkaufen ins Parkhaus zu fahren. Aber die tun das ja jeden Tag zur gleichen Zeit und da merkt man - denen fehlt doch was im Kopf wenn die freiwillig im Stau stehen und 15min einen Parkplatz suchen für den man auch noch zahlen soll...


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Oh man Schotter etc sind nicht besser als Zubetoniert.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Seit wann werden Parkplätze zubetoniert?
> Autos stehen genau so gut auf Schotter und Gummimatten und was es alles gibt damit die Fläche stabil bleibt ohne Dreck und Pfützen aber auch ohne Beton.



Ob du nun Beton, Asphalt, Schotter, Gras oder sonst was hast, ist egal. Alles ist ökologisch betrachtet tot.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Seit wann werden Parkplätze zubetoniert?
> Autos stehen genau so gut auf Schotter und Gummimatten..


Es gibt sogar Fördermittel zum Rückbau versiegelter Flächen
http://www.lwg.bayern.de/mam/cms06/landespflege/dateien/merkblatt_regenwasser_versickern.pdf

Jeder Tropfen, der ins Grundwasser und nicht direkt ins
Abwassersystem und dann Flüsse gehen hilft. Das wirst 
Du aber nicht in alle Köpfe bekommen


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ob du nun Beton, Asphalt, Schotter, Gras oder sonst was hast, ist egal. Alles ist ökologisch betrachtet tot.


Warte, was ist denn jetzt an ner Wiese so schlimm?


----------



## cryon1c (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ob du nun Beton, Asphalt, Schotter, Gras oder sonst was hast, ist egal. Alles ist ökologisch betrachtet tot.



Gras mit verstärktem Boden ist jetzt ökologisch tot? Hä?
Nix zubetoniert. Auch Schotter usw. ist absolut unproblematisch - lässt Wasser durch und wird nicht zum Sumpf wenns mal regnet. Und sollte die Fläche mal aufgegeben werden wird es keine Jahrtausende dauern bis dort wirklich was wachsen kann sondern nur n paar Jahre. Ökologisch tot sind solche Gebiete wie Tschernobyl und die Stadt Pripyat dort - das ist wirklich zubetoniert und versaut bis zum geht nicht mehr. An der Stelle von dem Reaktor wird noch sehr lange nix wachsen. Aber ein Parkplatz mit n paar löcherigen Pflastersteinen hat doch keinerlei Auswirkung. Beton und Asphalt schon, aber davon sind wir längst weg, viele versuchen sich ihre Flächen so zu gestalten das diese nicht nach Betonwüste aussehen. Nicht aus ökologischen Gründen sondern weil das einfach hässlich ist, man kann einen Betonparkplatz nicht hübsch machen, geht nicht. 

Es hat sich in letzter Zeit deutlich was getan in der Welt.

Es wird immer mehr aus Holz gebaut und nicht aus Beton (gerade Russland ist in dem Bereich weit voraus was Holzhäuser angeht, aber auch Finnland etc.). Die Häuser werden auch immer sparsamer. Leute verzichten auch auf sonstigen Unfug was der Umwelt und dem Klima gut tut, ist ja nicht so das wir hier solche Betonklötze bauen wo keine Sau leben will und die auch noch die Natur kaputtmachen. 
Ich sehe das einfach - man wird den Deutschen nicht ausm Auto ziehen können, das ist etwa so wie Amis und ihre Knarren - egal wie gefährlich, schlecht und dumm es ist, die werden bis zu ihrem Tod die Knarre festhalten und dann stehen die noch als Zombies auf und gehen sich die Knarren holen xD Deswegen muss man an Lösungen arbeiten die diese Faktoren berücksichtigen - die Autokultur die sich entwickelt hat z.B. Und da können wir uns von Tokyo viel abschauen wie man im urbanen Raum mit wenig Platz was macht (robotisierte Tiefgaragen blah). 
Und gleichzeitig dafür sorgen das die Autos so klimaneutral betrieben werden können wie möglich - und das geht aktuell nur mit dem E-Auto und erneuerbaren Energiequellen beim laden. Nix anderes auf dem Markt kann das derzeit.


----------



## tdi-fan (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar Fördermittel zum Rückbau versiegelter Flächen
> http://www.lwg.bayern.de/mam/cms06/landespflege/dateien/merkblatt_regenwasser_versickern.pdf
> 
> Jeder Tropfen, der ins Grundwasser und nicht direkt ins
> ...



Die Bevölkerung wächst. Es werden immer mehr Flächen benötigt. Ein Rückbau ist daher ein Witz, im Verhältnis zum Verbrauch von ca 80ha/Tag, steigend.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warte, was ist denn jetzt an ner Wiese so schlimm?



Wiese?
Wir reden von Plätzen, auf denen ständig Autos fahren und parken. Nix mit Wiese.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Gras mit verstärktem Boden ist jetzt ökologisch tot? Hä?



Ja, was verstehst du daran nicht?


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Die Bevölkerung wächst. Es werden immer mehr Flächen benötigt. Ein Rückbau ist daher ein Witz, im Verhältnis zum Verbrauch von ca 80ha/Tag, steigend.



Nachverdichtung klappt auch noch, grade in deutschen Städten sollte das nicht das große Problem sein. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wiese?
> Wir reden von Plätzen, auf denen ständig Autos fahren und parken. Nix mit Wiese.



Du hast doch selbst Gras geschrieben, das ist für mich ne Wiese oder was meinst du?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ein Rückbau ist daher ein Witz


Es ist kein Witz, aber der Effekt ist gering. Er ist aber positiv und bei neuen versiegelten Flächen avhtet man z.B. auf offene Steine, in denen Wasser versickern kann.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wiese?
> Wir reden von Plätzen, auf denen ständig Autos fahren und parken. Nix mit Wiese.
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist daran bitte schön tot?
Stört das Auto was drauf parkt jetzt nen Hasen oder saugt das Auto das Grundwasser dort ab oder was soll da passieren?

So lange die Fläche nicht komplett zu ist mit Beton oder Asphalt, ist das kein Thema. Und selbst wenns verlassen wird, wächst an der Stelle schon nach wenigen Jahren alles wie immer. 

Wir müssen halt irgendwo leben und auch irgendwo unsere Sachen abstellen, dazu gehören halt auch Autos. In der Stadt nicht, aber aufm Land kann man doch parken wie blöde und hat immer noch genug Platz für alles und jeden. Selbst die Wölfe kommen zurück weil die es hier mögen, die Wildschweine fühlen sich sauwohl, der Natur geht es hier recht gut.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast doch selbst Gras geschrieben, das ist für mich ne Wiese oder was meinst du?



Gras ist doch keine Wiese.
Schau dir mal den Standard Rasen an, den du so vorfindest, wenn du durch Vorgärten gehst.
Das ist ökologisch tot.
Und auf einer Wiese parkt kein Auto, denn wenn das so wäre, wäre es keine Wiese mehr.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Was ist daran bitte schön tot?
> Stört das Auto was drauf parkt jetzt nen Hasen oder saugt das Auto das Grundwasser dort ab oder was soll da passieren?



Wo regelmäßig Autos parken, lebt kein Hase und langfristig wächst da auch nichts mehr.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo regelmäßig Autos parken, lebt kein Hase und langfristig wächst da auch nichts mehr.



Wat?

Gugg mal da rein:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2-UGTCJaURk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sobald die Menschen einen Ort in Ruhe lassen, wächst das Grünzeugs überall und schafft es auch durch Asphalt und Beton. Und das in recht kurzer Zeit. 1986 haben die dort alles liegen lassen. Video ist von 2015, nach 29 Jahren sieht es da bereits so aus. Nach 500 Jahren werden da nur Bruchstücke rumliegen zwischen den Bäumen. 
Die Natur meckert nicht, die nimmt einfach alles was da ist und lebt drauf. Inklusive Schiffswracks und Gebäuden. Die interessiert es nicht was da vorher war. 

Die braucht uns nicht, aber wir brauchen die Natur, deswegen sollten wir auch mal was tun um diese nicht noch weiter kaputt zu machen. Und dazu gehört für mich vor allem das jeder Zeit und Geld investiert um das zu erreichen, anstatt das Geld und die Zeit für seinen eigenen Spaß zu verschwenden. Spaß haben kann man auch hinterher wenn es erstmal stabil ist.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wie hier schon ganz richtig bemerkt wurde: Regelmäßig befahrener und beparkter Boden mit ein paar hartnäckigen Grasbüscheln drauf ist kein Rasen.
Und ein Rasen ist keine Wiese, also eine Fläche mit Kleinbewuchs bei entsprechender Artenvielfalt.
Und selbst die natürlichste, üppige Wiese kommt natürlich nicht einmal ansatzweise an die Wirkung eines natürlichen Mischwaldes mit mehreren Vegetationsebenen und noch höherer Artenvielfalt heran.

Gut, wir reden hier von Flächen, die einen Kompromiss aus Nutzbarkeit und natürlicher ökologischer Funktion darstellen sollen. Da kann man es sich leicht machen: Die gibt es nicht. Was man machen kann ist, Parkflächen so tief unter die Erde zu verlegen, dass darüber noch eine wachtsumsfördernde Erdschichtung möglich ist ODER Parkflächen unter Wohnflächen zu verlegen, damit Platz für Grünflächen frei wird.

Aber erstens geht das auch nicht überall, wenn der Boden bereits gegen Tiefbau empfindlich ist, also beispielsweise wasserführende Schichten zerstört werden etc.. Und zweitens wird gewonnene Fläche lieber für weitere Bauspekulation verwendet.

Wenn man es richtig machen wollte, würde man Städte nicht mehr als künstlicher Koloss in den Resten von Natur begreifen und diese halbarschig durch Grünfächen aufwerten, sondern zukünftig größtenteils autarke Wohneinheiten ins Grüne setzen, dazwischen straff öffentliche Verkehrsmittel setzen und Individualverkehr nur noch bei nachzuweisendem besonderen Bedarf gestatten, wofür dann befestigte Wege genügen. Das ist natürlich reine Utopie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Eltern müssen aber auch verstehen wo ihre Grenzen sind, was sie dem Kind nicht beibringen können und wo sie lieber noch mal extra viel Geld investieren müssen damit die Kinder NICHT in dem Kreis der ewig prekär beschäftigten landen und dazu noch mit Mindestlohn.



Und am Punkt "extra viel Geld investieren" hast du schon wieder die Schere zwischen Armen und reichen Eltern. Letztere denken auch bei ein paar 100 €/Monat für Nachhilfe nicht zweimal nach, erstere hätten dazu gar nicht die Möglichkeit und kommen schon bei ein paar Dutezend € ins grübeln, erst recht wenn sie mehr als ein Kind haben. Ich selbst habe während meiner Schulzeit mein Taschengeld mit Nachhilfe aufgebessert, aber die war nicht für diejenigen, die es am nötigsten hatten...



> Bei Studenten erwartet man eigentlich das sie ein vernünftiges Einkommen erzielen sobald sie in der Arbeitswelt ankommen.



Das ist lange vorbei. Die heutige Arbeitswelt ist so dynamisch, dass man 5-6 Jahre im voraus nur noch eingeschränkt sagen kann, was genau benötigt wird und eigentlich ist die Spanne inklusive Einstiegsjobs ja eher 10-20 Jahre. Viele Studiengänge haben auch kein konkretes Berufsbild und umgekehrt viele Berufe keinen konkreten Studiengang. Umgekehrt haben wir aber immer weniger gut bezahlter Jobs, die nicht irgend eine Form von Wissen über Gymnasialniveau erfordern und die Arbeitgeber picken sich dann halt die heraus, die mehr oder minder zufällig das am besten passendste haben. Und auch wenn einen unter den erfolgreichen rückwirkend diejenigen begegnen, die es schon immer besser gewusst haben, und sich fragen, wieso alle anderen so blöd waren: Das ist survivor-bias. Ich habe in meinem unmittelbaren Umfeld Leute, die sind vor 15 Jahren in die Geisteswissenschaften gegangen und verdienen deswegen heute das doppelte von anderen Beispielen aus MINT. Alles ist möglich und in einer immer dynamischeren Welt muss man letztlich sagen: Was Deutschland braucht ist einen buntgemischten Pool von Fachkräften und diejenigen, die gerade gebraucht werden, werden gut verdienen. Diejenigen, deren Studium gerade nicht gebraucht wird, haben aber praktisch nur einen Schulabschluss und 5-6 verschenkte Jahre, und verdienen nicht unbedingt vernünftig. Nur weil alle Leute mit guten Jobs ein Studium haben und die "Akademiker" in allen Statistiken hochziehen, gilt der Umkehrschluss noch lange nicht.
(Zumal man, trotz unseres verkorksten Bildungssystems, natürlich auch einen überdurchschnittlichen Anteil geistig aktiver unter den Studierten hat, und die haben natürlich in allen Jobs überdurchschnittliche Chancen)



> Aber eine Anpassung an die tatsächlichen Einkünfte wäre fatal. 3% über 20 Jahre, bei jemandem der ein Startup-Unternehmen gründet und es zu einer 7-8stelligen Summe bringt wären die Summen irre hoch und würden die Gründerszene hier noch weiter kaputtmachen.



Was würde es denn kaputtmachen, wenn ein erfolgreicher Gründer statt einer 8-stelligen Summe eine ... 8-stellige Summe mit nach Hause nimmt? Was die Gründerszene aufhält ist das Risiko, mit einer 6-stelligen Summe und einem Minus davor nach Hause zu kommen. Eine Regelung, die bei ausbleibendem Erfolg nichts kostet, verhindert genau solche Belastungen. Ob man ingesamt überhaupt mehr umlegt, kann man natürlich trotzdem diskutieren, aber das aktuelle Bafög zwingt einen in der primären Bildungsphase zu Rückzahlungen von 25% der (laut HartzIV) für Grundbedürfnisse nötigen monatlichen Einkommens. Für den typischen Gründer, der alles nur erdenkliche in sein Projekt steckt und noch nicht die Gewinnzone erreicht hat, kann das tödlich sein. Bzw.: Wegen genau diesem Grund werden sich Leute, deren Studium nicht von den Eltern finanziert wurde, deutlich häufiger gegen eine Gründung entscheiden. Mein Vorschlag ist zwar nicht so gut wie Stipendien für alle, aber weitaus günstiger für die Gesellschaft, die Studenten ja jetzt schon als faule Schmarotzer brandmarkt.



> Der sozialistische Stil mit Hochhäusern und massiven Flächen führt zu urbanen Problemen, das ist bereits sehr bekannt und gut erforscht. Die Nachbarn kennen sich nicht mehr wenn es davon hunderte gibt. Die Flächen zwischen den Hochhäusern werden von den Bewohnern nicht als "ihre" Fläche angesehen, entsprechend kümmern sie sich kein Stück drum. Die Flächen verweisen und brauchen aufwendige Pflege die viel kostet und immer noch hässlich ist.
> 
> Das beste ist es vernünftige Häuser mit 5-6 Stockwerken (maximal) zu bauen, denen genug (aber nicht viel) Fläche zu bieten und ein angenehmes zusammenleben zu ermöglichen wo man sich kennt, wo die Sicherheit höher ist und viele andere Sachen einfach funktionieren.



In genau solchen Häusern bin ich groß geworden. Mit Ausnahme der Kinder untereinander (die das auch in Plattenbausiedlungen hinbekommen) kannte man bestenfalls die Leute im gleichen Aufgang, mehrheitlich aber auch nur dem Namen nach. Um Flächen gekümmert wurde sich gar nicht oder gegenläufig: Der eine hat irgendwas, was ihm für die eigene Wohnung zu groß wurde, hinterm Haus eingefplanzt, der nächste hat es abgeschnitten. Wenn ich meine Verwandtschaft überblicke, die recht bunt über beide Bautypen verteilt lebt, kennen alle ungefähr gleich viele Leute aus der Nachbarschaft. Einen viel, viel größeren Unterschied macht Großstadt vs. Kleinstadt (Dorf kann mangels Plattenbaubeispiel nicht ausgewertet werden) und vor allem zugezogen vs. dort aufgewachsen. Je kleiner der Ort, desto besser sind die Leute vernetzt je länger sie dort wohnen. Bei den Großstädtern stammen die Bekanntschaften zu über 90% aus der Schul-, maximal Studienzeit, wenn sie am gleichen Ort sind bzw. aus der Schulzeit der eigenen Kinder über die Elternorganisation untereinander. Aber das sich erwachsene Menschen einfach mal so kennenlernen, scheint mir in allen Bautypen eher unüblich. Das beste Beispiel in meiner Verwandtschaft mit schätzungsweise einem dutzend loser Bekanntschaften rein aus der Nachbarschaft heraus wohnt ausgerechnet in Allende 2, dass (dank Asylbewohnerheimprojekt) wohl zu den wenigen Bundesweit bekannten Ost-Plattenbausiedlungen gehört. Aber die müssten da eben auch schon fast seit Eröffnung wohnen.



> Die Flächen die wir hier für die Landwirtschaft subventionieren wären viel besser besser dafür geeignet dort Strom zu generieren. Unter anderem mit PV-Anlagen. Da sollte jemand mal durchrechnen was sich eher lohnt - die besagte Landwirtschaft auf der Fläche oder eine PV-Anlage.



Ökonomisch war das mal so, bis die Vergütungen für Freiflächen massiv gestrichen wurden - und das zu recht, denn ökologisch war es eine Katastrophe. Deutschland ist weit davon entfernt, den Eigenbedarf für Nahrungsmitteln zu decken und während sich Strom, für dessen Erzeugung wir nicht einmal die besten Voraussetzungen haben, verlustarm über große Strecken transportieren lässt, haben viele Agrargüter hohen Ausschuss, wenn sie erst unter erheblicher CO2-Produktion hierher gekart werden müssen. Freiflächenanlagen vergrößern also den für unsere Versorgung nötigen Flächenverbrauch deutlich und sorgen für zusätzliche Emissionen, verglichen mit ökologisch oder kleinräumig konventionell bewirtschafteten Flächen schaden sie auch der einheimischen Biodiversität und natürlich kosten sie im Vergleich zu Landwirtschaft Arbeitsplätze. Der einzige, der davon profitiert hat, war der Betreiber, der sich die höheren Montagekosten einer Dachanlage auf ohnehin versiegelter Fläche sparen konnte und trotzdem voll abkassiert hat - bis genau diese Lücke eben geschlossen wurde.



> Da kennst du die Deutschen schlecht. Die würden diese Luxussteuern und Abgaben bezahlen aber nichts damit machen. Die werden auch Verbrenner fahren bis es denen zu teuer wird überhaupt ein Auto zu halten, aber ein E-Auto holen die sich nicht. Konservativ wäre die richtige Beschreibung, verbohrt und verklemmt trifft es aber auch ganz gut.



Und damit habe ich auch kein Problem. Das Ziel lautet doch nicht:
"Jeder soll ein Batterieauto kaufen". Eigentlich dass das beinahe das Gegenteil dessen, was man will. Das Ziel lautet "jeder sollte sowenig wie irgendmöglich mit einem Verbrenner fahren". Wenn die Leute gar nicht mehr fahren: Ziel auch erreicht. Wichtig ist nur Maßnahmen zu finden, die das "irgendmöglich" ohne extreme Bürokratie erreichen. Im Kapitalismus heißt das: Man macht es so teuer, dass jeder selbst nach Alternativen sucht und in den wenigen Fällen, in denen niemand eine findet, werden die Kosten dann halt weiter gegeben.



> Wie man sieht, sind die Durchschnitts-Vermögen und Staatsschulden nicht so weit auseinander. Ja, Norwegen hat mehr Geld in dem Sinne, aber nicht viel mehr.



Nur dass das Privatvermögen in Deutschland viel unfairer verteilt ist, du müsstest für die gleiche private Beteiligung an einer Änderung also einen Weg finden, explizit die reichen Deutschen dafür zahlen zu lassen. Findest du den nicht, musst du mit den mittleren Möglichkeiten rechnen (eigentlich sogar eher mit dem untersten Quartil) und da beträgt der Unterschied Faktor 2.



> Also ja, wir sind ungefähr genau so wohlhabend, dazu muss man bedenken das hier Industrie sitzt die weit mehr Einfluss und Reichweite und auch Geld hat als das was in Norwegen ist. Öl mal ausgenommen da wir alle ja davon weg wollen.



Wenn du die aktuellen politischen Möglichkeiten Norwegens betrachtest, kannst du Öl aber nicht einfach ausnehmen. Das ist DER zentrale Drehpunkt für absolut alles, was Norwegen betrifft.



> Das müssen wir nutzen, wenn wir Industrie 4.0 verpeilen hängen uns die anderen ab und dann sehen die Zahlen weiter oben ganz anders aus.



Bislang haben die Deutschen nicht einmal gepeilt, was "Industrie 4.0" eigentlich sein soll. Unter dem Schlagwort werden hierzulande Millionen (immerhin sind es noch keine Milliarden) für "irgendwas mit Computer" verpulvert, ohne sich zu überlegen, ob es überhaupt etwas bringt. "Industrie 4.0" in Deutschland sind knapp 600 Millionen für kein digitales Mautsystem auf Autobahnen anstelle einfacher Aufkleber, die ein Zehntel gekostet hätten, aber viel zu 2.0 waren.



> Ich betrachte mich nicht als Ökosau, aber mein Heimstudio/Arbeitsplatz verballert ordentlich Strom und dank beklopptem Sommerwetter hat sich der Verbrauch mittels Klimaanlage verdoppelt in den Sommermonaten  Konnte vor 15 Jahren ja keiner ahnen das man hier ohne Klimaanlage keine 2 Gedanken zusammenbekommt in der eigenen Bude im Sommer xD Die übertaktete Hardware mag Umgebungstemperaturen über 30°C jetzt auch nicht wirklich.



Ordentliche Isolierung, beschattete Thermofenster und eine direkte Ableitung der Hardware-Abwärme nach draußen (auch für LED-Beleuchtung gibt es Wasserkühlung) und schon kann die Klimaanlage die meiste Zeit ausbleiben. 
(Rest ließt sich gut, aber es gibt immer was zu tun.)



> Theoretisch ja. Hier ist alles so getaktet das Busse kaum stehen bleiben. Induktionsladung wäre das einzige was gehen würde, hier haben die doch keine Zeit sich richtig anzuklemmen. Dort wo die Taktung anders ist und die Fahrzeuge an den Endhaltestellen stehen ist das n wenig anders. Machbar ja, auf kurzen Strecken auch ohne Probleme, auf langen Strecken nicht machbar. So n Flixbus mit Batterie wäre lustig xD



Flixbus hatte tatsächlich einen, aber nur wegen der PR. Jetzt haben sie ihn wieder abgeschafft und blockieren Autobahnen mit Verbrennern. Aber Linienbusse "anklemmen" ist ja eben der falsche Weg. Fertig verfügbare Systeme arbeiten mit einem einfachen Abnehmer auf dem Dach (da der Bus ihn nur im Stand nutzt, braucht man keine lange Oberleitung an der Haltestelle, sondern nur einen Arm am gleichen Mast, der auch das Schild trägt) und können somit nach ~10 Sekunden die gesamte restliche Standzeit zum laden nutzen. Vollautomatisch. Die meisten Linien, die ich so kenne, fahren innerstädtisch maximal 2-3 Minuten, ehe sie eine Minute an der Haltestelle stehen. Das heißt man kommt auf 30% Ladezeit und der Verbrauch ist dank Rekuperation ohnehin nicht wahnsinnig hoch. Jeder Bus könnte die Stadt mit einem randvollen Akku verlassen, den er dann in den Vororten mit Fahr- zu Standzeiten-verhältnissen von 1:10 bis 1:20 (Extremfall in Verkehrsarmen Zonen, wenn mehrere Haltestellen passiert werden) langsam aufbraucht, ehe er an der Endhaltestelle noch einmal komplett vollädt. Das ist alles keine große Kunst, Busse nimmt man ja nicht für 100-km-Entfernungen. Lass es im Extremfall 15 km + 5 km Sicherheitsreserve sein, die der Akku vom Stadtrand bis zur Endhaltestelle halten muss.

Selbst wenn man sagt, man stellt den Nahverkehr von "Kommunalpolitik" auf "sinnvoll" um und lässt den Bus vom Kaff direkt in die nächste Stadt auf dessen anderer Seite fahren, also 40-50 km zwischen Zentren, würde mit nachladen an jeder zweiten Station (die außerhalb von Ortschaften haben halt keine Stromleitung in Reichweite) bei den üblichen Geschwindigkeiten der Akku eines Modell 3 für den Fahrbetrieb eines vollwertigen Linienbusses ausreichen. Dass das aktuell nicht gemacht wird, liegt an den einmalig hohen Investitionen für den Ausbau jeder Haltestelle (bei reinen Stadtlinien würde auch erstmal jede 5te oder 10te reichen) und weil es schnell und Publikumswirksam gehen soll. Politiker wollen schließlich nicht mit Ausgaben für Ausbauten, sondern mit Lächeln bei Einweihungen in die Medien kommen. 

Aber technisch brauchen wir für den Busverkehr kein H2 in Deutschland und auch keine Fortschritte bei der Batterietechnik. Das ist alles schon da, von internationalen Herstellern zum Teil sogar direkt lieferbar. Was anderes brauchen wir nur für die paar Regionalbahnstrecken, die bis zu 200 km hin- und zurück erreichen und vergleichsweise lange Fahrtabschnitte bei gleich kurzen halten haben, aber nicht frequentiert genug sind für eine Oberleitung. Da tippe ich zwar auch auf Batterie + Nachladen, aber H2 ist zumindest einen Blick wert und wird auch schon erfolgreich angewandt. Alles andere können wir morgen umstellen - es fehlt nur der Wille beziehungsweise es fehlen die Mittel. Weil sie z.B. an die Käufer eines X5 xDrive45e verschenkt werden, an kommerzielle Ladenetzbetreiber, Forschungsprojekte die Autohersteller quasi direkt in Auftrag geben, aber nicht bezahlen, direkte und indirekte Subventionen für den Aufbau ganzer Fabriken, deren Gewinne dann ins Ausland abfließen und an zahlreiche andere Maßnahmen, von denen wieder nur diejenigen profitieren, denen es vorher schon ganz gut ging, während für dass, was dem Klima am meisten bringen würde, "leider kein Geld da ist". 



> Naja wenn wir den Verkehr auch auf mittleren und langen Strecken ausbauen wollen und die Fahrgastzahlen steigen sollen (vom Auto in den Zug) wird der Verbrauch schon merklich ansteigen. Und es sind nicht nur Nebenstrecken nicht elektrifiziert, das beste Beispiel hier ist Chemnitz. Eine Stadt mit ~240.000 Einwohnern, hat keine elektrifizierten Gleise. Das als Nebenstrecke zu bezeichnen ist schon hart. Dort gibt es halt keinen ICE, hatte mal eine Direktverbindung nach Berlin aber die ist schon sehr lange Geschichte. So was hängt die Region auch deutlich ab wenn man für knapp 100km nach Dresden oder Leipzig eben mit dem RB eiern muss und ne Stunde braucht



Also laut Wiki hat Chemnitz einen Draht nach Dresden (und bis Hof in Gegenrichtung) und hatte, auch ohne Strom, mal eine ICE-Anbindung. Genaugenommen war die Route einer der Hauptgründe dafür, dass die ICE TD überhaupt gebaut wurden. Dumm nur, wenn dann (neben technischen Problemen) die Fahrgastzahlen nicht stimmen. Heute kann man das als Henne-Ei-Problem bezeichnen, aber wären die Chemnitzer in den 0ern weniger auf Autos und mehr auf Klima bedacht gewesen, hätten sie den DB-Fernverkehr vermutlich nicht verloren.



> Könnte man, aber es dümpelt eine riesige Flotte rum die eben umgerüstet werden muss. Viele fahren ja mit Generatoren und Elektroantrieb dahinter, ist also nicht schwer diese umzurüsten.



Quatsch. Diesellektrisch fahren nur Kreuzfahrer, Fähren, Forschungsschiffe und zum Teil das Militär. Alles, was sowieso nur eine konstante Geschwindigkeit braucht, setzt auf den spürbar effizienteren (und günstigeren) Direktantrieb. Bei Fischern oft mit einem Zweiganggetriebe für Marsch- und für Schleppfahrt. Die großen Frachterflotten dagegen kannst du nicht einfach umrüsten, die musst du ersetzen - und dann kannst du gleich Segler bauen, denn trotz ihrer Größe eigenen sie sich aufgrund der Fahrtstrecken kaum für Batterieantrieb. Die Effizienz verglichen mit LKWs ist zwar mindestens Faktor 4 besser, aber selbst mit Faktor 10 würde man, bei vergleichbarem Anteil der Batterien an der Gesamtmasse, nur um die 5000 km Reichweite schaffen. Das reicht nicht einmal, um die heutigen, Längenoptimierten Routen beizubehalten, geschweige denn um sie ohne (verdammt lange!) Ladepausen zu fahren.
(Bei der Binnenschifffahrt sieht die Lage anders aus. Die kann praktisch nicht segeln, dafür aber sogar Abschnittsweise Oberleitungnen und Schlepp von Land aus nutzen, wie Kanalprojekte bewiesen haben. Da sollten Batterien funktionieren, auch wenn bei unserer heutigen nicht-dichte möglicherweise H2 eine sinnvolle Ergänzung darstellt)



> Naja unpraktisch würde ich coole Autos nicht nennen, so n Ford F-150 Raptor ist alles andere als unpraktisch



Find ich aber nicht cool  Ranchero oder Camino - gerne. Aber F-150 ist einfach nur der verzweifelte Versuch, einen auf dicke Hose zu machen, obwohl man sich keinen H1 traut/leisten kann.



> Ich hoffe mal die Preise für das parken steigen hier, wenn so ein Parkplatz in der Stadt 500€ im Monat kostet (nicht unrealistisch gemessen an den aktuellen Mieten pro m² und Preisen in anderen Teilen der Welt wie in Tokyo) werden die Leute sich 10x überlegen ob so ne Karre die richtige Lösung ist um den eigenen Hintern zu bewegen. Das dürfte auch die Dörfler dazu bewegen ihre Autos im Dorf zu lassen.



Solange die Kosten dann auch wirklich pro Monat und Nutzer erhoben werden und nicht runtergerechnet auf Stunden: Gerne. Leider geht der Trend (siehe Neuregelung von Anwohnerparken) gerade in die genaue falsche Richtung. Am Ende ist es dann für die Pendler, die nur kurze Zeit in der Stadt stehen, aber aufgrund der gefahrenen Strecken den meisten Dreck produzieren, nur wenig teurer. Aber "in der Stadt wohnen und sich ein Auto leisten" wird unmöglich und das beutet im Umkehrschluss "entweder in der Stadt wohnen und diese niemals verlassen" oder "aus der Stadt rausziehen und pendeln". Ich weiß, welche Option ich wählen würde und sie ist definitiv kein Fortschritt fürs Klima.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Seit wann werden Parkplätze zubetoniert?



Seitdem man sie aus Bodenschutzgründen nicht mehr teert?



> Autos stehen genau so gut auf Schotter und Gummimatten und was es alles gibt damit die Fläche stabil bleibt ohne Dreck und Pfützen aber auch ohne Beton.



Wird aber kaum angewendet, weil es meistens teurer ist (Lochsteine müssen gesetzt werden, Kies regelmäßig neu geebenet) und für Gehbehinderte sowie solche, die es werden wollen (Pfennigabsätze) zu Problemen führt. Weiß nicht, wie es in deiner Region ist, aber ich hab an vielen Ecken Deutschlands gewohnt und überall waren 95+% der Parkflächen betoniert.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Gras mit verstärktem Boden ist jetzt ökologisch tot? Hä?
> Nix zubetoniert. Auch Schotter usw. ist absolut unproblematisch - lässt Wasser durch und wird nicht zum Sumpf wenns mal regnet. Und sollte die Fläche mal aufgegeben werden wird es keine Jahrtausende dauern bis dort wirklich was wachsen kann sondern nur n paar Jahre.



Bis das der Fall ist, ist die Fläche aber ökologisch ohne Funktion mithin tot.



> Ökologisch tot sind solche Gebiete wie Tschernobyl und die Stadt Pripyat dort - das ist wirklich zubetoniert und versaut bis zum geht nicht mehr. An der Stelle von dem Reaktor wird noch sehr lange nix wachsen.



Hast du dir mal Bilder von Pripyat angeguckt? Die belegen eigentlich ganz gut, dass Plattenbeton mit ohnehin vorhandenen Spalten binnen 30 Jahren von der Natur zurückerobert werden kann, wenn sich gar keiner mehr darum kümmert. Und wenn man drum rum noch ein paar nichtbetonierte Flächen hat, kann das sogar ökologisch wertvoll werden. Letzteres ist aber ein wichtiger Bestandteil beim heutigen, ökologisch sehr positiv zu bewertenden Zustand von Pripyat: Die Stadt war, wie die meisten sozialistischen Planstädte mit ihren großen unversiegelten Freiflächen, schon vor der Aufgabe nicht ökologisch tot, sondern bot weitaus mehr Natur, als die durchschnittliche heutige deutsche Großstadt.


Und zum ökologischen Bauen: Guck dir an, was für lasche Vorgaben in Deutschland immer noch nicht gemacht werden, weil sie eine zu große Beeinträchtigung wären. Es gibt heute mehr Leute, die sich da mehr Gedanken drüber machen, als früher, aber das ist so ähnlich wie mit "es gibt mehr Batterieautos": Von 1% auf 2% ist auch eine Verdoppelung. Die breite Masse achtet nur wegen der Heizkosten auf Isolierung, nur im Rahmen von Subventionen auf Energieproduktion und nur soweit, wie es vorgeschrieben wird, auf Bodenversiegelung. In den 10ern hatten wir selbst beim Privathaus einen Trend weg von der Grundstücksbegrünung hin zu Steingärten und Kiesflächen, weil pflegeleicht >>>> naturülich/CO2-absorbierend/Insekten versorgend/etc.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

@ruyven
Natürlich fahren die meisten Züge Dieselelektrisch und nicht mechanisch oder hydraulisch...

Edit:
Natürlich nur auf Züge bezogen die mit Dieselkraftstoff fahren.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und am Punkt "extra viel Geld investieren" hast du schon wieder die Schere zwischen Armen und reichen Eltern. Letztere denken auch bei ein paar 100 €/Monat für Nachhilfe nicht zweimal nach, erstere hätten dazu gar nicht die Möglichkeit und kommen schon bei ein paar Dutezend € ins grübeln, erst recht wenn sie mehr als ein Kind haben. Ich selbst habe während meiner Schulzeit mein Taschengeld mit Nachhilfe aufgebessert, aber die war nicht für diejenigen, die es am nötigsten hatten...



Nicht nur Geld, es ist auch Zeit. Der Stadtbewohner mit höherem Einkommen lebt in der Stadt, kommt in ner halben Stunde von der Arbeit heim und kann sich dann entsprechend bei Projekten einsetzen. Der Pendler 100km weiter verballert 1-3h für den Rückweg und ist müde und angepisst und hat oft keine Zeit einfach mal paar Stunden abends noch irgendwas zu tun. Das sehe ich hier bei diversen Projekten auch, egal ob es um die Gründerszene geht oder andere wichtige Projekte, dort sind fast nur Städter anwesend - was man auch deutlich sieht (sind mitm Fahrrad angeradelt, haben kein Autoschlüssel am Schlüsselbund, reden über die Stadt und ihre Abendgestaltung hier usw.) - das ist auch ein Faktor. Natürlich bin ich da biased weil ich mit entsprechenden Leuten in Kontakt komme die eben in diesen Kreisen verkehren und mit dem Rest habe ich wenig Kontakt - aber ich merke auch das Leute vom Land kaum was in diesen Kreisen tun weil sie einfach nicht anwesend sind. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist lange vorbei. Die heutige Arbeitswelt ist so dynamisch, dass man 5-6 Jahre im voraus nur noch eingeschränkt sagen kann, was genau benötigt wird und eigentlich ist die Spanne inklusive Einstiegsjobs ja eher 10-20 Jahre. Viele Studiengänge haben auch kein konkretes Berufsbild und umgekehrt viele Berufe keinen konkreten Studiengang. Umgekehrt haben wir aber immer weniger gut bezahlter Jobs, die nicht irgend eine Form von Wissen über Gymnasialniveau erfordern und die Arbeitgeber picken sich dann halt die heraus, die mehr oder minder zufällig das am besten passendste haben. Und auch wenn einen unter den erfolgreichen rückwirkend diejenigen begegnen, die es schon immer besser gewusst haben, und sich fragen, wieso alle anderen so blöd waren: Das ist survivor-bias. Ich habe in meinem unmittelbaren Umfeld Leute, die sind vor 15 Jahren in die Geisteswissenschaften gegangen und verdienen deswegen heute das doppelte von anderen Beispielen aus MINT. Alles ist möglich und in einer immer dynamischeren Welt muss man letztlich sagen: Was Deutschland braucht ist einen buntgemischten Pool von Fachkräften und diejenigen, die gerade gebraucht werden, werden gut verdienen. Diejenigen, deren Studium gerade nicht gebraucht wird, haben aber praktisch nur einen Schulabschluss und 5-6 verschenkte Jahre, und verdienen nicht unbedingt vernünftig. Nur weil alle Leute mit guten Jobs ein Studium haben und die "Akademiker" in allen Statistiken hochziehen, gilt der Umkehrschluss noch lange nicht.
> (Zumal man, trotz unseres verkorksten Bildungssystems, natürlich auch einen überdurchschnittlichen Anteil geistig aktiver unter den Studierten hat, und die haben natürlich in allen Jobs überdurchschnittliche Chancen)



Ja klar ist die Arbeitswelt dynamisch, ich weiß das auch. Ohne meine 3 Sprachen (ink. Übersetzer-Erfahrung im Ausland) , Wissen und Erfahrungen aus Audio&Videobereichen, speziellen Plattformen (für die es keine Ausbildung/Studium gibt da die Platformen teils wenige Jahre alt sind, das ist zu kurz um irgendwo in unserem Bildungssystem eingebunden zu sein) und vielen anderen Sachen die man nicht in einem Studiengang bekommt (eher verteilt über 3-4-5 davon) - da hätte ich den Job nicht. Das wusste ich aber auch schon sehr früh das man sich recht breit aufstellen muss, auch durch die Kontakte zu Amerikanern wusste ich das dies dort sehr geschätzt wird - entweder ist man hart spezialisiert oder man ist ein Multitalent und scheut es nicht sich selbst überall einzuarbeiten um entsprechend in sehr vielen Bereichen aushelfen zu können und viel abzudecken. Startups suchen gezielt nach solchen Leuten weil wegen begrenztem Budget da einfach keine 10 Leute drin sind sondern nur 3 und die muss man auch noch finden - diese 3 sind dann zwar nicht so gut in den einzelnen Bereichen - können aber problemlos einspringen/wechseln ohne das die Produktivität komplett zusammenbricht. Genau deswegen kann ich mit den Kunden bei uns in Englisch, Deutsch und Russisch arbeiten und die gesamte Firma besteht aus Leuten die bi&trilingual unterwegs sind und das sehr gut... Ausgenommen Amis, die können nur Englisch xD
Das steife Bildungssystem hier erlaubt es nicht Multitalente zu fördern, sie bleiben in ihrem ausgesuchten Bereich hängen und müssen entweder mehrere Abschlüsse machen oder sich irgendwie privat drum kümmern was sehr viel Zeit und Geld kostet und entsprechend  auch nur wenigen 
Es wird sich über Zeit ändern, muss es auch sonst fallen wir zurück. Die Zeiten wo man ein Studium ausgesucht hat, schon im Studium entsprechende Kontakte knüpfen konnte und dann bis zur Rente in 1-2 Firmen fest angestellt war sind vorbei. Projektbezogene Arbeit usw. wird immer wichtiger und DORT sitzt auch das Geld. Aber auch das ist fast alles den Akademikern vorbehalten, gerade im MINT-Bereich. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was würde es denn kaputtmachen, wenn ein erfolgreicher Gründer statt einer 8-stelligen Summe eine ... 8-stellige Summe mit nach Hause nimmt? Was die Gründerszene aufhält ist das Risiko, mit einer 6-stelligen Summe und einem Minus davor nach Hause zu kommen. Eine Regelung, die bei ausbleibendem Erfolg nichts kostet, verhindert genau solche Belastungen. Ob man ingesamt überhaupt mehr umlegt, kann man natürlich trotzdem diskutieren, aber das aktuelle Bafög zwingt einen in der primären Bildungsphase zu Rückzahlungen von 25% der (laut HartzIV) für Grundbedürfnisse nötigen monatlichen Einkommens. Für den typischen Gründer, der alles nur erdenkliche in sein Projekt steckt und noch nicht die Gewinnzone erreicht hat, kann das tödlich sein. Bzw.: Wegen genau diesem Grund werden sich Leute, deren Studium nicht von den Eltern finanziert wurde, deutlich häufiger gegen eine Gründung entscheiden. Mein Vorschlag ist zwar nicht so gut wie Stipendien für alle, aber weitaus günstiger für die Gesellschaft, die Studenten ja jetzt schon als faule Schmarotzer brandmarkt.



Gründer sind nicht dumm. Sie finden immer Lücken in Gesetzen um so viel wie möglich von ihrem Kapital zu behalten. Und wenn sie dafür den Firmensitz wechseln und zum Steuerzahler im anderen Land werden müssen - dann tun sie dies auch. Diese Regelung haben wir übrigens, Privatinsolvenz, 6 Jahre waren es glaub ich, danach ist man komplett schuldenfrei und kann weitermachen wie man will. Klar, das ist eine lange Zeit, aber für eine gescheiterte Unternehmensgründung mit massiven Schulden ist das noch OK. 
Das die aktuelle Rückzahlung die Leute daran hindert was zu gründen liegt aber auch daran das sie hier wenige gut bezahlte Jobs nach dem Studium finden wo sie diese Summe innerhalb von 6-12 Monaten komplett zurückzahlen können ohne wen zu fragen. Oft werden Firmengründungen parallel zu einem normalen Job ausgearbeitet weil die Leute noch was essen wollen  Stipendien sind aber die beste Lösung. Für alle die nicht komplett aus dem Elternhaus finanziert werden und vernünftige Leistungen zeigen (also genug um den Abschluss zu schaffen) - zahlen und gut ist. Der größte Vorteil bei uns ist ja das man hier kostenlos studieren kann und praktisch ohne Schulden rauskommt, in vielen anderen Ländern ist das nicht so.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In genau solchen Häusern bin ich groß geworden. Mit Ausnahme der Kinder untereinander (die das auch in Plattenbausiedlungen hinbekommen) kannte man bestenfalls die Leute im gleichen Aufgang, mehrheitlich aber auch nur dem Namen nach. Um Flächen gekümmert wurde sich gar nicht oder gegenläufig: Der eine hat irgendwas, was ihm für die eigene Wohnung zu groß wurde, hinterm Haus eingefplanzt, der nächste hat es abgeschnitten. Wenn ich meine Verwandtschaft überblicke, die recht bunt über beide Bautypen verteilt lebt, kennen alle ungefähr gleich viele Leute aus der Nachbarschaft. Einen viel, viel größeren Unterschied macht Großstadt vs. Kleinstadt (Dorf kann mangels Plattenbaubeispiel nicht ausgewertet werden) und vor allem zugezogen vs. dort aufgewachsen. Je kleiner der Ort, desto besser sind die Leute vernetzt je länger sie dort wohnen. Bei den Großstädtern stammen die Bekanntschaften zu über 90% aus der Schul-, maximal Studienzeit, wenn sie am gleichen Ort sind bzw. aus der Schulzeit der eigenen Kinder über die Elternorganisation untereinander. Aber das sich erwachsene Menschen einfach mal so kennenlernen, scheint mir in allen Bautypen eher unüblich. Das beste Beispiel in meiner Verwandtschaft mit schätzungsweise einem dutzend loser Bekanntschaften rein aus der Nachbarschaft heraus wohnt ausgerechnet in Allende 2, dass (dank Asylbewohnerheimprojekt) wohl zu den wenigen Bundesweit bekannten Ost-Plattenbausiedlungen gehört. Aber die müssten da eben auch schon fast seit Eröffnung wohnen.



Denk etwas weiter. Ich weiß was in Russland passiert, wie verwahrlost und gruselig diese großen Mietskasernen sind, wo dazwischen der Wind pfeift und alle drauf pfeifen weil keiner sich zuständig fühlt. 
Sieh dir mal die Altbauten hier an, so 4-5 Stockwerke, mit nem Laden unten drin und so 6-8 Wohnungen drüber, mit einem kleinen Hinterhof der abgezäunt ist - da kennt man sich, da geht man mit den Nachbarn mal grillen im Hinterhof und pflegt diesen auch, da stehen dann auch schöne Gartenmöbel und es ist viel ruhiger und sicherer, die Leute kümmern sich um die Pflanzen dort und investieren von sich aus Zeit und Geld. 
Keine einzige Platte kann so was bieten, egal ob die typischen 5-6 Stockwerke oder die massiven mit 9+ Stockwerken wo man dann über 100 Parteien im Haus hat und man mit Glück 10 von denen kennt - aber mehr per Zufall als alles andere. 
Und doch, Erwachsene lernen sich kennen. Meist sind es aber bestehende Gemeinschaften wo die neuen Mieter dann integriert werden (Gartenparty whatever reicht ja schon, wenn man ausm Fenster sieht und unten 10-20 Leute stehen die im selben Haus wohnen kommt man schon runter aufn Bierchen wenn man neu ist). Gibt es keine, bildet sich meistens aber auch nichts daraus. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ökonomisch war das mal so, bis die Vergütungen für Freiflächen massiv gestrichen wurden - und das zu recht, denn ökologisch war es eine Katastrophe. Deutschland ist weit davon entfernt, den Eigenbedarf für Nahrungsmitteln zu decken und während sich Strom, für dessen Erzeugung wir nicht einmal die besten Voraussetzungen haben, verlustarm über große Strecken transportieren lässt, haben viele Agrargüter hohen Ausschuss, wenn sie erst unter erheblicher CO2-Produktion hierher gekart werden müssen. Freiflächenanlagen vergrößern also den für unsere Versorgung nötigen Flächenverbrauch deutlich und sorgen für zusätzliche Emissionen, verglichen mit ökologisch oder kleinräumig konventionell bewirtschafteten Flächen schaden sie auch der einheimischen Biodiversität und natürlich kosten sie im Vergleich zu Landwirtschaft Arbeitsplätze. Der einzige, der davon profitiert hat, war der Betreiber, der sich die höheren Montagekosten einer Dachanlage auf ohnehin versiegelter Fläche sparen konnte und trotzdem voll abkassiert hat - bis genau diese Lücke eben geschlossen wurde.



Den Eigenbedarf an Nahrungsmittel werden wir hier auch nicht decken. Der Bedarf hat sich gewandelt, viele Leute zählen dazu auch Sachen die hier einfach nicht wachsen können, also wird es sowieso transportiert. Ich sehe auch keinen wichtigen Grund hier den Eigenbedarf komplett im eigenen Land decken zu wollen wenn wir eh weniger Flächen und immer weniger Bauern haben, wozu auch? Klar es wäre schon wenn alles regional und Bio wäre und sonstwas, aber dafür fehlt hier alles. 
Strom sollte das Land dann doch selbst bereitstellen können weil das eine kritische Infrastruktur ist, ein Blackout hat sofort massive Auswirkungen, der Ernteausfall z.B. nicht sofort und da kann man woanders problemlos einkaufen - die Preise steigen moderat. Ich sehe Deutschland als ein Industrieland, nicht als ein Agrarland. Dafür sind die Voraussetzungen hier einfach nicht optimal um eine wirklich gute Landwirtschaft aufzubauen die ohne Finanzspritzen konkurrenzfähig wäre.
Natürlich wäre es einfacher die PV-Anlagen erstmal dorthin zu packen wo eh schon alles zubetoniert ist, aber große Solarparks in guter Lage sind nicht zu unterschätzen und davon sollten wir hier deutlich mehr haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und damit habe ich auch kein Problem. Das Ziel lautet doch nicht:
> "Jeder soll ein Batterieauto kaufen". Eigentlich dass das beinahe das Gegenteil dessen, was man will. Das Ziel lautet "jeder sollte sowenig wie irgendmöglich mit einem Verbrenner fahren". Wenn die Leute gar nicht mehr fahren: Ziel auch erreicht. Wichtig ist nur Maßnahmen zu finden, die das "irgendmöglich" ohne extreme Bürokratie erreichen. Im Kapitalismus heißt das: Man macht es so teuer, dass jeder selbst nach Alternativen sucht und in den wenigen Fällen, in denen niemand eine findet, werden die Kosten dann halt weiter gegeben.


Noch mal, den Deutschen bekommst du nicht aus seinem Auto (zumindest die älteren hier, die Jugend ist da etwas sensibler). Das ist genau dasselbe Spiel wie Amis und Knarren, das kann man denen nicht wegnehmen. 
Die Lösung ist also - Leute vom Verbrenner ins E-Auto setzen. Warum E-Auto? Na weil das hier aufm Markt verfügbar ist und mittlerweile mit ner guter Auswahl, inklusive Transporter blubb. Da ist für jeden was dabei. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur dass das Privatvermögen in Deutschland viel unfairer verteilt ist, du müsstest für die gleiche private Beteiligung an einer Änderung also einen Weg finden, explizit die reichen Deutschen dafür zahlen zu lassen. Findest du den nicht, musst du mit den mittleren Möglichkeiten rechnen (eigentlich sogar eher mit dem untersten Quartil) und da beträgt der Unterschied Faktor 2.



Reiche Leute lassen sich nicht drauf ein. Klar es gibt einige von denen die klar und offen sagen - ja, ich würde auch mehr Steuern zahlen und bin bereit so und so weit zu gehen, ich spende auch Summe X etc. Aber so sind bei weitem nicht alle wohlhabenden hier und wenn es denen ans Geld geht nutzen sie alles mögliche um so viel von dem Geld zu behalten wie möglich, mit allen Mitteln inklusive Grauzonen. 
Die Einkommensverteilung sollte sich auch verbessern ansonsten haben wir bald an jeder Ecke wieder Fotos von schönen reichen Mädels vor dem Gucci-Laden mit einem Obdachlosen im Bild. Und die Mittelklasse wandert aus (aussterben wird sie nicht, die Mittelklasse hat genug Wissen, Erfahrung und Kapital um abzuhauen, sind ja keine Dinosaurier).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du die aktuellen politischen Möglichkeiten Norwegens betrachtest, kannst du Öl aber nicht einfach ausnehmen. Das ist DER zentrale Drehpunkt für absolut alles, was Norwegen betrifft.



Politisch - ja. Aber wie lange? Andere Länder haben vom Öl längst umgesattelt. Das schöne an Öl ist - so lange man es hat und daran noch Bedarf herrscht kann man damit richtig viel Geld machen und sich andere gewinnbringende Einkommensquellen erarbeiten. Dubai any1? 
Wir haben kein Öl, wir haben fähige Leute und starke Industrie in anderen Bereichen. Das wird uns vorantreiben. Das hat Norwegen nicht. Sie haben keine Autokonzerne die weltweit bekannt sind. Oder Chemiekonzerne die ebenso weltweit bekannt sind. Und die Liste ist sehr lang.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bislang haben die Deutschen nicht einmal gepeilt, was "Industrie 4.0" eigentlich sein soll. Unter dem Schlagwort werden hierzulande Millionen (immerhin sind es noch keine Milliarden) für "irgendwas mit Computer" verpulvert, ohne sich zu überlegen, ob es überhaupt etwas bringt. "Industrie 4.0" in Deutschland sind knapp 600 Millionen für kein digitales Mautsystem auf Autobahnen anstelle einfacher Aufkleber, die ein Zehntel gekostet hätten, aber viel zu 2.0 waren.



Wir haben aber auch sonstwelche Summen in Projekten wie BER und Stuttgart21 versenkt. Jede Regierung macht Fehler, es kann immer was schief gehen. Die Industrie 4.0 wird sich nicht aufhalten lassen. 
Und ein digitales Mautsystem mit NFC-Aufklebern zu entwerfen welche dann an der Durchfahrt aktiviert werden - dazu waren die auch zu blöd. Die Technik existiert bereits und ist in jedem Laden als Diebstahlschutz integriert, die kann man aber auch für mehr nutzen als billige Klamotten vor Langfingern zu schützen...
Die kriegen sich noch ein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ordentliche Isolierung, beschattete Thermofenster und eine direkte Ableitung der Hardware-Abwärme nach draußen (auch für LED-Beleuchtung gibt es Wasserkühlung) und schon kann die Klimaanlage die meiste Zeit ausbleiben.
> (Rest ließt sich gut, aber es gibt immer was zu tun.)



Mietskaserne. Keine Möglichkeit sich durch den Granitblock zu beißen der sich Vermieter schimpft. Ich habe dem angeboten eine fest verbaute Klimaanlage auf eigene Kosten zu installieren und diese auch unentgeltlich drin zu lassen, mit den Handwerkern seiner Wahl - nö wollen wir nicht, die Wände bleiben ganz... Umzug ist aber geplant, keine Angst. 
Und Hardware-Abwärme transportieren wäre möglich, bräuchte dann aber isolierte Schläuche die mit einer Fensterdurchführung arbeiten, wie stellste dir das bitte vor bei mobilen Lichtquellen?) Das Konzept will ich mal sehen xD



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Flixbus hatte tatsächlich einen, aber nur wegen der PR. Jetzt haben sie ihn wieder abgeschafft und blockieren Autobahnen mit Verbrennern. Aber Linienbusse "anklemmen" ist ja eben der falsche Weg. Fertig verfügbare Systeme arbeiten mit einem einfachen Abnehmer auf dem Dach (da der Bus ihn nur im Stand nutzt, braucht man keine lange Oberleitung an der Haltestelle, sondern nur einen Arm am gleichen Mast, der auch das Schild trägt) und können somit nach ~10 Sekunden die gesamte restliche Standzeit zum laden nutzen. Vollautomatisch. Die meisten Linien, die ich so kenne, fahren innerstädtisch maximal 2-3 Minuten, ehe sie eine Minute an der Haltestelle stehen. Das heißt man kommt auf 30% Ladezeit und der Verbrauch ist dank Rekuperation ohnehin nicht wahnsinnig hoch. Jeder Bus könnte die Stadt mit einem randvollen Akku verlassen, den er dann in den Vororten mit Fahr- zu Standzeiten-verhältnissen von 1:10 bis 1:20 (Extremfall in Verkehrsarmen Zonen, wenn mehrere Haltestellen passiert werden) langsam aufbraucht, ehe er an der Endhaltestelle noch einmal komplett vollädt. Das ist alles keine große Kunst, Busse nimmt man ja nicht für 100-km-Entfernungen. Lass es im Extremfall 15 km + 5 km Sicherheitsreserve sein, die der Akku vom Stadtrand bis zur Endhaltestelle halten muss.
> 
> Selbst wenn man sagt, man stellt den Nahverkehr von "Kommunalpolitik" auf "sinnvoll" um und lässt den Bus vom Kaff direkt in die nächste Stadt auf dessen anderer Seite fahren, also 40-50 km zwischen Zentren, würde mit nachladen an jeder zweiten Station (die außerhalb von Ortschaften haben halt keine Stromleitung in Reichweite) bei den üblichen Geschwindigkeiten der Akku eines Modell 3 für den Fahrbetrieb eines vollwertigen Linienbusses ausreichen. Dass das aktuell nicht gemacht wird, liegt an den einmalig hohen Investitionen für den Ausbau jeder Haltestelle (bei reinen Stadtlinien würde auch erstmal jede 5te oder 10te reichen) und weil es schnell und Publikumswirksam gehen soll. Politiker wollen schließlich nicht mit Ausgaben für Ausbauten, sondern mit Lächeln bei Einweihungen in die Medien kommen.
> 
> Aber technisch brauchen wir für den Busverkehr kein H2 in Deutschland und auch keine Fortschritte bei der Batterietechnik. Das ist alles schon da, von internationalen Herstellern zum Teil sogar direkt lieferbar. Was anderes brauchen wir nur für die paar Regionalbahnstrecken, die bis zu 200 km hin- und zurück erreichen und vergleichsweise lange Fahrtabschnitte bei gleich kurzen halten haben, aber nicht frequentiert genug sind für eine Oberleitung. Da tippe ich zwar auch auf Batterie + Nachladen, aber H2 ist zumindest einen Blick wert und wird auch schon erfolgreich angewandt. Alles andere können wir morgen umstellen - es fehlt nur der Wille beziehungsweise es fehlen die Mittel. Weil sie z.B. an die Käufer eines X5 xDrive45e verschenkt werden, an kommerzielle Ladenetzbetreiber, Forschungsprojekte die Autohersteller quasi direkt in Auftrag geben, aber nicht bezahlen, direkte und indirekte Subventionen für den Aufbau ganzer Fabriken, deren Gewinne dann ins Ausland abfließen und an zahlreiche andere Maßnahmen, von denen wieder nur diejenigen profitieren, denen es vorher schon ganz gut ging, während für dass, was dem Klima am meisten bringen würde, "leider kein Geld da ist".



Die Taktung ist hier ganz anders. Der Bus hält selten, nur sehr kurz, steht kaum an den Endhaltestellen (nur an bestimmten Zeiten steht der dort rum weil der sonst in den Takt von 30min nicht passen würde). Busse sind hier aber selten, Straßenbahn und S-Bahn regelt hier und sie sind elektrisch.
Buslinien sind außerhalb der Stadt und da sind diese Lösungen eventuell machbar. Das ist aber auch MDV und bis die irgendwas tun haben wir bereits Jetpacks. Die kriegen es ja nicht mal hin den Takt mit der DB und LVB hier abzustimmen damit ihre Buslinie die Leute in beide Richtungen an den Haltestellen durchreichen kann - das einzige was sie hinbekommen ist die Tatsache das man 10-20min bei jedem Dreckswetter warten muss - egal wohin man fährt. Und wenn sie den SEV für die DB hier organisieren gibt es folgendes: keiner weiß wo der SEV abfährt. Keiner weiß wo der SEV lang fährt. Keiner weiß WANN der SEV fährt. Niemand bei keiner Firma weiß überhaupt das der SEV existiert, es gibt nur eine grobe Ahnung das da was geben könnte. Niemand ist zuständig. Es fahren allerlei Fahrzeuge inklusive Kleintransporter für 9 Sitze. Bei Zugausfällen mit 500+ Plätzen (S-Bahn halt). Fahrer kennen die Strecken nicht und werden durch Fahrgäste ink. Google Maps durchgeleitet. 
Das letzte was der Saftladen hier braucht, sind Fahrzeuge die nach Plan irgendwo unterwegs laden sollen und keinen Tank haben der für mehrere Tage rumgondeln ausreicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also laut Wiki hat Chemnitz einen Draht nach Dresden (und bis Hof in Gegenrichtung) und hatte, auch ohne Strom, mal eine ICE-Anbindung. Genaugenommen war die Route einer der Hauptgründe dafür, dass die ICE TD überhaupt gebaut wurden. Dumm nur, wenn dann (neben technischen Problemen) die Fahrgastzahlen nicht stimmen. Heute kann man das als Henne-Ei-Problem bezeichnen, aber wären die Chemnitzer in den 0ern weniger auf Autos und mehr auf Klima bedacht gewesen, hätten sie den DB-Fernverkehr vermutlich nicht verloren.


Dresden - ja, aber das nützt einem nur wenn man Dresden oder östlich gelegene Länder besuchen will. Alles andere inklusive aller Flughäfen etc. wird über Leipzig angefahren, Chemnitz>Leipzig>Berlin & der gesamte Westen. Also egal wohin man will, die erste Stunde verbringt man in einem Regio der rumstinkt und langsam ist. So bekommt man die Autofahrer NICHT in den Zug  Es ist einem ja piepegal ob die Henne zuerst da war oder das Ei, aber eine Lösung für die armen 243.000 Leute wäre mal angebracht  
Das ist ja nun wirklich kein Dorf. Die haben dort sogar recht brauchbare Festivals, haben n neues Messegelände gebaut, aber wie Leute dahinkommen sollen haben die jetzt nicht überlegt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quatsch. Diesellektrisch fahren nur Kreuzfahrer, Fähren, Forschungsschiffe und zum Teil das Militär. Alles, was sowieso nur eine konstante Geschwindigkeit braucht, setzt auf den spürbar effizienteren (und günstigeren) Direktantrieb. Bei Fischern oft mit einem Zweiganggetriebe für Marsch- und für Schleppfahrt. Die großen Frachterflotten dagegen kannst du nicht einfach umrüsten, die musst du ersetzen - und dann kannst du gleich Segler bauen, denn trotz ihrer Größe eigenen sie sich aufgrund der Fahrtstrecken kaum für Batterieantrieb. Die Effizienz verglichen mit LKWs ist zwar mindestens Faktor 4 besser, aber selbst mit Faktor 10 würde man, bei vergleichbarem Anteil der Batterien an der Gesamtmasse, nur um die 5000 km Reichweite schaffen. Das reicht nicht einmal, um die heutigen, Längenoptimierten Routen beizubehalten, geschweige denn um sie ohne (verdammt lange!) Ladepausen zu fahren.
> (Bei der Binnenschifffahrt sieht die Lage anders aus. Die kann praktisch nicht segeln, dafür aber sogar Abschnittsweise Oberleitungnen und Schlepp von Land aus nutzen, wie Kanalprojekte bewiesen haben. Da sollten Batterien funktionieren, auch wenn bei unserer heutigen nicht-dichte möglicherweise H2 eine sinnvolle Ergänzung darstellt)



Bei dem Thema sitze ich nicht all zu tief drin, aber da sollten die Optionen vielfältiger sein. Und die aktuelle Lösung mit Schweröl ist keine Lösung, da muss was passieren. Geht hauptsächlich um die dicken Dinger - Frachter und Kreuzfahrtschiffe. Fähren sind da weniger davon betroffen, Militär juckt das am wenigsten (und die haben auch Atomantrieb als Option, super sauber ist das nicht aber es hat wenigstens keine Auswirkungen auf das Klima im Betrieb). Forschungsschiffe sind auch so ne Ausnahme weil sie oft in Gegenden unterwegs sind wo sie ohne starken Antrieb nicht vorankommen und die müssen komplett unabhängig sein und auch betankt werden können. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Find ich aber nicht cool  Ranchero oder Camino - gerne. Aber F-150 ist einfach nur der verzweifelte Versuch, einen auf dicke Hose zu machen, obwohl man sich keinen H1 traut/leisten kann.


Der F-150 ist nu auch nicht so schlecht. Wäre ich irgendwo in den USA im Gebirge usw. wäre das wohl meine erste Wahl. In der Zivilisation - Tesla  Und zum Spaß nen alten Mustang, 1-2x im Monat rumstinken darf man ja wohl 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange die Kosten dann auch wirklich pro Monat und Nutzer erhoben werden und nicht runtergerechnet auf Stunden: Gerne. Leider geht der Trend (siehe Neuregelung von Anwohnerparken) gerade in die genaue falsche Richtung. Am Ende ist es dann für die Pendler, die nur kurze Zeit in der Stadt stehen, aber aufgrund der gefahrenen Strecken den meisten Dreck produzieren, nur wenig teurer. Aber "in der Stadt wohnen und sich ein Auto leisten" wird unmöglich und das beutet im Umkehrschluss "entweder in der Stadt wohnen und diese niemals verlassen" oder "aus der Stadt rausziehen und pendeln". Ich weiß, welche Option ich wählen würde und sie ist definitiv kein Fortschritt fürs Klima.



Das zielt aber gerade auf Stadtbewohner. In Tokyo ist der Platz rar, deswegen sind die Kosten für den dauerhaften Parkplatz in der Stadt auch so hoch. Ohne Parkplatz in der Stadt kriegste auch kein Auto angemeldet dort. Entsprechend fallen auch die Parkgebühren aus wenn man kein Dauerparker ist, das muss richtig teuer sein damit die Leute halt in den ÖPNV und in die Züge steigen. So begrenzen die Japaner die Blechlavinen in Tokyo, auf dem Land ist das wesentlich günstiger bei denen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wird aber kaum angewendet, weil es meistens teurer ist (Lochsteine müssen gesetzt werden, Kies regelmäßig neu geebenet) und für Gehbehinderte sowie solche, die es werden wollen (Pfennigabsätze) zu Problemen führt. Weiß nicht, wie es in deiner Region ist, aber ich hab an vielen Ecken Deutschlands gewohnt und überall waren 95+% der Parkflächen betoniert.



Hier wird es langsam besser, viele Neubauten sowie Einfamilienhäuser haben keine typisch zubetonierten Flächen und auch woanders setzt sich das langsam durch. Alles hat Vor&Nachteile, aber so was setzt sich durch. Oft sind das auch gummierte Lochmatten mit Rasen zwischendrin. Wenn man da nicht wie bekloppt rumkurvt bleibt der Rasen sogar. Hat auch einen massiven Vorteil weil da keine Pfützen entstehen können bei unserem doch schlechtem Wetter hier - das ist nicht zu unterschätzen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal Bilder von Pripyat angeguckt? Die belegen eigentlich ganz gut, dass Plattenbeton mit ohnehin vorhandenen Spalten binnen 30 Jahren von der Natur zurückerobert werden kann, wenn sich gar keiner mehr darum kümmert. Und wenn man drum rum noch ein paar nichtbetonierte Flächen hat, kann das sogar ökologisch wertvoll werden. Letzteres ist aber ein wichtiger Bestandteil beim heutigen, ökologisch sehr positiv zu bewertenden Zustand von Pripyat: Die Stadt war, wie die meisten sozialistischen Planstädte mit ihren großen unversiegelten Freiflächen, schon vor der Aufgabe nicht ökologisch tot, sondern bot weitaus mehr Natur, als die durchschnittliche heutige deutsche Großstadt.



Ja aber so eine Bauweise geht nur dann wenn man in der Planwirtschaft lebt - wo man genug Arbeiter hat um diese Flächen auch in Ordnung zu halten. Die Anwohner kümmern sich da nicht selbst drum (wie es bei einem umzäunten Hinterhof der Fall wäre), deswegen ist das nicht wirtschaftlich und die Flächen verwildern und sehen entsprechend hässlich aus. Die hohen Nebenkosten (Gärtner/Landschaftspflege) die dadurch entstehen würden können eh nur die oberen 10% zahlen, aber die wohnen dort nicht. 
Auch ich wäre zu geizig wenn meine Nebenkostenabrechnung jetzt 300-400€ mehr hätte für Landschaftspflege jedes Jahr.  Hier muss man überlegen was einfacher ist - Rückbau wenn etwas nicht benötigt wird oder so bauen das der Rückbau nicht nötig wird und die Natur in angemessener Zeit selbst durchkommt. 
Der einzige Vorteil den es damals in der UDSSR gab - Bäume, viele Alleen und Kleingärten usw. zwischen den Häusern. 

Das was aktuell in Moskau gebaut wird ist absolut gruselig: https://avatars.mds.yandex.net/get-...0af3ac142_5d9833ed86c4a900b011722a/scale_1200
https://varlamov.me/2017/kurkino/49.jpg
Magst du in so einer Gegend wohnen? Den nächsten Baum siehste erst ab dem 10en Stockwerk. Keine Infrastruktur, nichts. 
Es gibt Grünflächen zwischen den Häusern, aber nicht viel und da kümmert sich kein Schwein drum. Alles was irgendwie befahrbar ist wird zugeparkt. 
Das ist das letzte was man bauen kann, daher lieber schöne kleine Eigenheime oder typische städtische Bauart wie in den Altstädten, ich hab massiv was gegen Plattenbauten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und zum ökologischen Bauen: Guck dir an, was für lasche Vorgaben in Deutschland immer noch nicht gemacht werden, weil sie eine zu große Beeinträchtigung wären. Es gibt heute mehr Leute, die sich da mehr Gedanken drüber machen, als früher, aber das ist so ähnlich wie mit "es gibt mehr Batterieautos": Von 1% auf 2% ist auch eine Verdoppelung. Die breite Masse achtet nur wegen der Heizkosten auf Isolierung, nur im Rahmen von Subventionen auf Energieproduktion und nur soweit, wie es vorgeschrieben wird, auf Bodenversiegelung. In den 10ern hatten wir selbst beim Privathaus einen Trend weg von der Grundstücksbegrünung hin zu Steingärten und Kiesflächen, weil pflegeleicht >>>> naturülich/CO2-absorbierend/Insekten versorgend/etc.



Wenn es nicht wirtschaftlich ist, wird es nicht getan. 
Wenn es zu viel Papierkram verursacht, wird es nicht getan (wir haben sowieso für jeden Furz 10 Anträge hier und 3 Gutachter!).
Denen willste noch ökologisches bauen aufs Auge drücken? Da haste bald gar keine Investoren mehr und die, die noch bleiben drücken dir gleich 10.000€/m² Kaufpreis und 30€/m² Miete rein, friss oder stirb. 

Bauen muss günstiger werden, viel einfacher, viel viel schneller (von Antragstellung bis Baubeginn unter 12 Monaten, bis Fertigstellung und Abnahme aller Gutachter - 36 Monate), wenn DAS gelöst ist, kann man sagen - wir schrauben da nach und nach die ökologischen Aspekte mit rein.
Warum so radikal? Na weil Wohnraum fehlt, gerade in dem Schwarmstädten. Verschlimmern wir das bauen, wird es noch schärfer auf dem Wohnungsmarkt. Derweil vergreisen und verweisen viele Landstriche weil sie niemandem was bieten können außer billige Mieten/Kaufpreise. Aber was will ich mit nem Haus aufm Land für 60.000€? Das kann ich mir in 3 Jahren zusammensparen wenn ich wirklich will (und auf alles rund um Elektronik und Reisen verzichte), aber was dann? Da MUSS man für jeden Mist ins Auto steigen oder jeden Mist liefern lassen (was ja auch einen negativen Effekt hat). Also: erstmal drum kümmern das alle in der Stadt wohnen können und dann guggen wir mal wie das ökologisch zu lösen ist. Das hätte auch nen schönen Nebeneffekt - Pendler werden weniger wenn sie in den Städten leben können und nicht nur mit Toastbrot und Billigkäse existieren...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Sieh dir mal die Altbauten hier an, so 4-5 Stockwerke, mit nem Laden unten drin und so 6-8 Wohnungen drüber, mit einem kleinen Hinterhof der abgezäunt ist - da kennt man sich, da geht man mit den Nachbarn mal grillen im Hinterhof und pflegt diesen auch, da stehen dann auch schöne Gartenmöbel und es ist viel ruhiger und sicherer, die Leute kümmern sich um die Pflanzen dort und investieren von sich aus Zeit und Geld.



Ich wohn in sowas, keiner der Nachbarn kennt sich (bei mir steht seit 5 Tagen ein Paket, dass niemand abholt ), gegrillt wird erst recht nicht und in Sachen "kümmern" wäre ich schon froh, wenn die Arschlöcher aus dem fünften nicht ständig die Hoftür offen stehen lassen würden, sodass das Treppenhaus bis in den dritten Stock auf unter 10 °C abkühlt. Umgekehrt gab es zu Studentenzeiten auch Parties im Plattenumfeld, wo man reichlich Leute kennengelernt hat. Umfeld und Personen sind für sowas viel, viel wichtiger, als Bauformen, auch wenn es in Deutschland aus sozioökonomischen Gründen eine Verknüpfung zwischen beiden gibt.



> Den Eigenbedarf an Nahrungsmittel werden wir hier auch nicht decken.



Je höher der Anteil, desto besser für die Klimabilanz.



> Strom sollte das Land dann doch selbst bereitstellen können weil das eine kritische Infrastruktur ist, ein Blackout hat sofort massive Auswirkungen, der Ernteausfall z.B. nicht sofort und da kann man woanders problemlos einkaufen - die Preise steigen moderat.



Strommangel kann ich durch Abschaltung nicht lebensnotwendiger Verbraucher leicht kompensieren, Nahrungsmangel nicht. Das gilt auch für Deutschland und auch die Importmöglichkeiten für Energie sind weitaus breiter gefächert, zumal man für Worst-Case-Szenarien die eh nie eintreten, auch klimatechnisch fragwürdige Reserven vorrätig halten kann - im Falle von Energie. Im Falle von Nahrung geht auch das nicht.



> Ich sehe Deutschland als ein Industrieland, nicht als ein Agrarland.



Ich sehe ein massives Problem unserer Zeit darin, dass wir jeden Scheiß in räumlicher Abtrennung denken und deswegen enorme Ressourcen in Transporte dazwischen versenken. Deine Vorstellung eines Landes, dass primär und energieintensiv produziert, aber Nahrung vor allem von außen bezieht, während andere es umgekehrt machen (und von was einen Wohlstand entwickeln? Davon, dass sie uns pro Apfel 5 € abknöpfen?), ist genauso Antiquitiert wie die Vorstellung, dass man in einem Ort arbeitet und in einem anderen schläft.



> Politisch - ja. Aber wie lange?



Lange genug, um "die letzten Jahre" und "heute" abzudecken und du wolltest ja nicht darüber reden, was Norwegen in 30 Jahren macht.



> Mietskaserne. Keine Möglichkeit sich durch den Granitblock zu beißen der sich Vermieter schimpft. Ich habe dem angeboten eine fest verbaute Klimaanlage auf eigene Kosten zu installieren und diese auch unentgeltlich drin zu lassen, mit den Handwerkern seiner Wahl - nö wollen wir nicht, die Wände bleiben ganz... Umzug ist aber geplant, keine Angst.
> Und Hardware-Abwärme transportieren wäre möglich, bräuchte dann aber isolierte Schläuche die mit einer Fensterdurchführung arbeiten, wie stellste dir das bitte vor bei mobilen Lichtquellen?) Das Konzept will ich mal sehen xD



Isolation brauchst du erst, wenn du unter Raumtemperatur kühlen willst, aber daran besteht ja gar kein Bedarf. 4x1 Schläuche sind nicht dicker, aber flexibler, als ein 230 V Kabel. Gut: Zusammen mit selbigen hast du dann ein Bündel aus drei Leitungen statt nur einer dran und zwei davon führen nicht zu einer beliebigen Dose, sondern zu einer zentralen Sammelstelle. Wenn du primär mit beweglichen und kaum feststehenden Leuchten arbeitest, ist das sicherlich nicht praktisch, aber ich finde es immer faszinierend, durchzuspielen, was technisch machbar ist.
Außenrolläden kann ein Vermieter übrigens nur schwer verhindern und die bringen verdammt viel im Sommer. (und auch ein Bisschen was in Gegenrichtung im Winter)



> Bei dem Thema sitze ich nicht all zu tief drin, aber da sollten die Optionen vielfältiger sein. Und die aktuelle Lösung mit Schweröl ist keine Lösung, da muss was passieren.



Dafür ist ein Forum ja da: Wissensaustausch. Kurzfassung:
(Fremd-)aufgeladene 2-Taktdiesel sind die effizientesten Antriebe überhaupt und so nah am Optimum dran, dass schon ein einfaches, fixes Untersetzungsgetriebe wegen der zusätzlichen Reibung (und natürlich auch den Kosten bei DEN Drehmomenten) vermieden wird. Ab einer gewissen Größe (keine Ahnung - vielleicht 10000 Tonnen, die globalen Pötte jedenfalls alle) fährt jeder mit der Schraubenwelle als geradlinieger Verlängerung der Kurbelwelle und einer Schraube, die speziell für die Nenndrehzahl des Motors und die geplante Geschwindigkeit optimiert wurde. Das geht soweit, dass einige Containerschiffe nach der Weltwirtschaftskrise, als Handel, damit Transportbedarf und somit umgelegt auf die vorhandene Zahl an Schiffen die benötigten Geschwindigkeiten auf rund die Hälfte eingebrochen sind, mit neuen Schrauben ausgestattet wurden, um Sprit zu sparen. Eine andere Möglichkeit, das Tempo zu senken ohne massiv an Effizienz zu verlieren, ist bei Frachtern nicht vorgesehen. Und zum Schweröl:
Klimatologisch betrachtet ist das Zeug nicht unbedingt ein großes Problem. Als Bodensatz enthält es halt all die Schwefelverbindungen, komplexen Aromaten, etc, die in anderen Treibstoffen nicht mehr gedultet werden, die rauszuholen aber teuer (und übrigens auch energieaufwendig) wäre. Also hat man es bislang direkt verheizt (mit gar nicht mal so geringen Anforderungen an Teile der Maschinen, die mit den Partikeln klarkommen müssen), weil auf hoher See niemand nach Schwefel- und anderen Rußpartikeln gefragt hat.



> Geht hauptsächlich um die dicken Dinger - Frachter und Kreuzfahrtschiffe. Fähren sind da weniger davon betroffen, Militär juckt das am wenigsten (und die haben auch Atomantrieb als Option, super sauber ist das nicht aber es hat wenigstens keine Auswirkungen auf das Klima im Betrieb). Forschungsschiffe sind auch so ne Ausnahme weil sie oft in Gegenden unterwegs sind wo sie ohne starken Antrieb nicht vorankommen und die müssen komplett unabhängig sein und auch betankt werden können.



Wie gesagt: Forscher, Fähren, Kreuzfahrer und Militär, also alles was oft mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten unterwegs und außerdem hochmanövrierfähig sein muss, fährt heutzutage meist Diesellektrisch. Das heißt E-Motor und 2-3-4-5 Generatoren. Letztere meist in verschiedenen Größen, sodass man je nach gewünschter Leistung aufschalten kann - es werden eher niedrige Spannungen und keinerlei Zwischenspeicher genutzt. Ich bin mir nicht einmal sicher, ob überhaupt Leistungselektronik im Spiel ist, oder der Schub allein über die Generatorleistung geregelt wird. Auf solchen Schiffen hast du also schon mal die Motoren für elektrischen Antrieb, aber sonst vermutlich auch gar nichts. Umgekehrt hast du das große Problem der Reichweite. Fähren legen alle paar Stunden bis 1-2 Tage an, Kreuzfahrer auch. Aber alles andere fährt halt zum Teil mehrere Wochen lang ununterbrochen. Da sind Akkus keine Lösung für und während Gewicht im Schiffsbau ein untergeordnetes Thema ist, ist es Platzverbrauch ganz oft nicht. Außer Massengutfrachter mit ihrer meist schweren und dichten Last haben die meisten Schiffe das Problem, dass sie einiges an Aufbauten brauchen, um das gesamte Volumen der zu leichten Transportaufgabe zu bewältigen. Man kann ein Schiff mit einem gegebenen Gewicht und damit gegebenen Tiefgang aber nur begrenzt in die Höhe bauen, ehe es instabil wird.

Imho der beste Kompromiss für alles auf langen Strecken ist deswegen der direkte Windantrieb über Segel. Genug Energie kann man nur mitführen, wenn man sie in hochdichten chemischen Verbindungen speichert und wir kennen nichts umweltfreundliches, leicht herstellbares, das in die Nähe von Kohlenwasserstoffen kommt. Also müssen Schiffe, die größere Strecken zurücklegen, ihre erneuerbaren Energien während der Fahrt sammeln. Für Solarenergie haben sie aber zu wenig Fläche (guck dir die PlanetSolar an. 30 x 15 m und reichlich Carbon, aber eine Tranportkapazität/nutzbaren Innenraum wie eine 10x4 m Yacht, das hat kein Potential. Wind dagegen ist auf dem offenen Meer nachweislich sehr gut nutzbar.

Aber nicht so gut, dass man heutige garantierte Fahrtzeiten damit einhalten könnte. Man bräuchte Reserven für 50-100% längere Trips.




> Ja aber so eine Bauweise geht nur dann wenn man in der Planwirtschaft lebt - wo man genug Arbeiter hat um diese Flächen auch in Ordnung zu halten.



Quatsch. Es geht doch eben gerade darum, der Natur räume zu lassen. "In Ordnung" halten musst du nur die von Menschen ständig genutzten Flächen und das werden bei gleicher Anzahl an Menschen auch nicht mehr, als heute. Aber anstatt jeden m² zwischen diesen offenen Nutzflächen mit niedrigen Häusern zuzupflastern, bis jeder kurzsichtig ist, kann man auch nur jeden vierten Slot nutzen und da eben viermal höhere Häuser hinstellen. Wohnraum bleibt der gleiche, Freiraum bleibt auch der gleiche, aber die Natur kann 75% der heute für Wohn- und Geschäftshäuser (Fabriken sind schwerer so umzusetzen) genutzten Fläche für sich beanspruchen. Aber die geänderte Ästehtik passt der deutschen Kärmerseele wohl gerade deswegen nicht, weil da "Ordnung" durch "Natur" ersetzt wird...



> Das was aktuell in Moskau gebaut wird ist absolut gruselig: https://avatars.mds.yandex.net/get-...0af3ac142_5d9833ed86c4a900b011722a/scale_1200
> https://varlamov.me/2017/kurkino/49.jpg
> Magst du in so einer Gegend wohnen? Den nächsten Baum siehste erst ab dem 10en Stockwerk. Keine Infrastruktur, nichts.
> Es gibt Grünflächen zwischen den Häusern, aber nicht viel und da kümmert sich kein Schwein drum. Alles was irgendwie befahrbar ist wird zugeparkt.
> Das ist das letzte was man bauen kann, daher lieber schöne kleine Eigenheime oder typische städtische Bauart wie in den Altstädten, ich hab massiv was gegen Plattenbauten.



Da möchte ich nicht wohnen, eben weil die luftigen, weiten Zwischenräume der klassischen sozialistischen Stadtplanung mit ihren (gern auch verwilderten - auch wenn dass dann eher real existierend denn geplant war) Grünflächen fehlen. Aber weißt du, wo ich noch weniger wohnen will? In einem Stadtteil, der die gleiche Menge Wohnfläche auf der gleichen Grundfläche mit viergeschossigen Häusern realisiert. Da siehst du dann nämlich nicht nur keinen Baum mehr, sondern hast das gegenüberliegende Haus 2 m vor deinem Fenster. Aber genau dahin entwickeln sich deutsche Boomstädte. Die idyllischen Hinterhöfe, die du scheinbar kennst (ich nur vom Hörensagen) werden in München, Berlin & Co längst als Bauland in zweiter Reihe behandelt und mit einem weiteren Wohnblock gefüllt.



> Wenn es nicht wirtschaftlich ist, wird es nicht getan.



Und damit gilt eben: Nichts ändert sich, entgegen deiner Schilderungen. Es sei denn, der Staat münzt es durch Zwangsmaßnahmen in einen wirtschaftlichen Aspekt um.



> Bauen muss günstiger werden, viel einfacher, viel viel schneller (von Antragstellung bis Baubeginn unter 12 Monaten, bis Fertigstellung und Abnahme aller Gutachter - 36 Monate), wenn DAS gelöst ist, kann man sagen - wir schrauben da nach und nach die ökologischen Aspekte mit rein.



Sowas nachträglich zu machen ist doppelt und dreimal so teuer, wie es gleich mitzumachen. Also entweder wollen wir es, dann müssen wir es jetzt vorschreiben, oder wir wollen dauerhaft nicht und den auf den Planeten scheißen. Einen sinnvollen dritten Weg gibt es nicht.
Und Bauen in Deutschland kann übrigens sehr schnell gehen (naja - für deutsche Verhältnisse. Auf alle Fälle so schnell, wie von dir gewünscht), wenn man selbst und von sich aus versucht, die ökologischen, sicherheitstechnischen und mitmenschlichen Zielsetzungen der Baugesetzgebung einzuhalten und ggf. auch noch bereit ist, vernünftige Löhne zu zahlen. Die ganzen großen Projekte, die sich ewig "wegen Umweltschutz", etc. verzögern? 99% Fälle, in denen versucht wurde, vorgeschriebene Untersuchungen einzusparen, nicht genehmigungsfähiges zu bauen, Vorschriften zu überspringen, etc.. 1 Jahr Vorberietungen, 1 Jahr Planungsphase, dann 3 Jahre Baustopp und Klagen vor Gericht und am Ende wird festgestellt, dass die vorgeschrieben Umweltplanung von vorn bis hinten ein Gefälligkeitsmärchen ist, Nachuntersuchungen werden angeordnet, eine neue Planungsphase beginnt, wieder wurde die Hälfte unterschlagen, etc.. 10 Jahre später hat man dann noch keinen einzigen Stein gesetzt, aber möglicherweise auf schon umgestalteten, wieder nachgewachsenen Vegetation tatsächlich eine neue rote Liste Art da sitzen. Und das alles nur, weil man nicht in Woche 1 gesagt hat "wir machen das richtig und fair". Dann hätte man nämlich nach 3 Monaten die nötigen Unterlagen gehabt und ja, vermutlich hätte einem eine fähiger Ökologe dann 1-2 Sätze ins korrekte Gutachten geschrieben, die den Bau 3% teurer gemacht hätten. Aber er wäre eben 10 Jahre früher fertig gewesen und am Ende muss man, wenn man nicht Airbus heißt, die Vorschriften ja eh einhalten. Aber jeder große Bauherr denkt, er steht über dem Gesetz und Natur ist sowieso nur eine minderwertige Vorstufe von Beton...


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Sobald die Menschen einen Ort in Ruhe lassen, wächst das Grünzeugs überall und schafft es auch durch Asphalt und Beton.



Parken dort regelmäßig Autos?


----------



## cryon1c (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wohn in sowas, keiner der Nachbarn kennt sich (bei mir steht seit 5 Tagen ein Paket, dass niemand abholt ), gegrillt wird erst recht nicht und in Sachen "kümmern" wäre ich schon froh, wenn die Arschlöcher aus dem fünften nicht ständig die Hoftür offen stehen lassen würden, sodass das Treppenhaus bis in den dritten Stock auf unter 10 °C abkühlt. Umgekehrt gab es zu Studentenzeiten auch Parties im Plattenumfeld, wo man reichlich Leute kennengelernt hat. Umfeld und Personen sind für sowas viel, viel wichtiger, als Bauformen, auch wenn es in Deutschland aus sozioökonomischen Gründen eine Verknüpfung zwischen beiden gibt.



Ist bei mir nicht anders. Aber beschäftige dich etwas mit dem Thema Urbanismus, ist ein ganz interessantes Ding - wie man die Stadt für Menschen angenehm macht, wie man Gebiete lebendig hält und wie man von den typischen "Schlafgebieten" mit Hochhäusern wegkommt. 
Genau deswegen empfinden wir die Altstädte hier sehr charmant, dort gibt es Fußvolk, es gibt kleine Läden in den Häusern, man kennt sich, es ist viel angenehmer in so was zu leben und für das Grünzeug schafft man Grünanlagen in der fußläufigen Entfernung. Das ist das optimale was an Lebensqualität geht, leider passen da aber nicht so viele Menschen auf die besagte Fläche. Aber ich würde das nicht anders wollen - maximal 6 Stockwerke, kein Betondschungel mit Löchern dazwischen, keine Anonymität im eigenen Haus weil man einer von hunderten ist die da täglich reingehen und viele andere Faktoren. 
Wenn man bei euch da massiv nachverdichtet und alles kaputt macht solltet ihr eventuell mit den Leuten sprechen die dafür zuständig sind - vom Stadtplaner bis zum Bauamt und Bürgermeister. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Je höher der Anteil, desto besser für die Klimabilanz.


Man kann nicht alles haben. Es wird immer Länder geben die sich Nahrung zukaufen müssen weil sie selbst nicht genug produzieren und es wird immer Länder geben die wesentlich mehr Nahrung exportieren als sie selbst verbrauchen. Fleisch exportieren wir auch in Massen. Ich sehe da nichts kritisches, der globale Handel wird weitergehen. Was wir machen sollen ist diesen Handel so klimaneutral zu machen wie technisch möglich anstatt diesen zu unterbinden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Strommangel kann ich durch Abschaltung nicht lebensnotwendiger Verbraucher leicht kompensieren, Nahrungsmangel nicht. Das gilt auch für Deutschland und auch die Importmöglichkeiten für Energie sind weitaus breiter gefächert, zumal man für Worst-Case-Szenarien die eh nie eintreten, auch klimatechnisch fragwürdige Reserven vorrätig halten kann - im Falle von Energie. Im Falle von Nahrung geht auch das nicht.


Strom ist für ein Industrieland extrem wichtig, hier wird niemand was runterfahren oder abschalten. Nahrung hingegen lässt sich recht gut und planbar transportieren was auch bereits jetzt gemacht wird. Hier werden die Leute auch nicht auf ihre Orangen, Mangos und Drachenfrüchte verzichten wollen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sehe ein massives Problem unserer Zeit darin, dass wir jeden Scheiß in räumlicher Abtrennung denken und deswegen enorme Ressourcen in Transporte dazwischen versenken. Deine Vorstellung eines Landes, dass primär und energieintensiv produziert, aber Nahrung vor allem von außen bezieht, während andere es umgekehrt machen (und von was einen Wohlstand entwickeln? Davon, dass sie uns pro Apfel 5 € abknöpfen?), ist genauso Antiquitiert wie die Vorstellung, dass man in einem Ort arbeitet und in einem anderen schläft.



Meine Vorstellung ist ein Industrieland das überwiegend die Technologie liefert und alles rund um diese Technologie entwickelt und optimiert. Nicht unbedingt produziert, das gehört auch dazu, aber nicht ausschließlich. Wir müssen Wissen und Technologien verkaufen und nicht nur fertige Ware. Da wir so gut wie keine Rohstoffe haben ist die Produktion hier sowieso aufwendig und teuer weil wir entweder die Rohstoffe oder die vorgefertigten Teile transportieren müssen, der Transport passiert sowieso. Und der Transport muss klimaneutral sein, da juckt es uns dann nicht wie viel wir transportieren. Anderer Ansatz, denk mal über Alternativen - nicht runterfahren, hochfahren - aber effizient und ohne massive Auswirkungen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lange genug, um "die letzten Jahre" und "heute" abzudecken und du wolltest ja nicht darüber reden, was Norwegen in 30 Jahren macht.



Was macht Norwegen denn in 30 Jahren? Sie haben nichts bahnbrechendes gezeigt bislang, nichts was den Umstieg von Öl zu anderen Einnahmequellen in kurzer Zeit ermöglicht. Dubai 2.0 im Norden wird wohl nicht klappen, also müssen die sich auch was überlegen. Daher interessiert mich nur die Tatsache wie wir vom Öl wegkommen. Und mit wir meine ich alle. Einige werden länger brauchen, aber die EU sollte da schon Vorreiter sein.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dafür ist ein Forum ja da: Wissensaustausch. Kurzfassung:
> (Fremd-)aufgeladene 2-Taktdiesel sind die effizientesten Antriebe überhaupt und so nah am Optimum dran, dass schon ein einfaches, fixes Untersetzungsgetriebe wegen der zusätzlichen Reibung (und natürlich auch den Kosten bei DEN Drehmomenten) vermieden wird. Ab einer gewissen Größe (keine Ahnung - vielleicht 10000 Tonnen, die globalen Pötte jedenfalls alle) fährt jeder mit der Schraubenwelle als geradlinieger Verlängerung der Kurbelwelle und einer Schraube, die speziell für die Nenndrehzahl des Motors und die geplante Geschwindigkeit optimiert wurde. Das geht soweit, dass einige Containerschiffe nach der Weltwirtschaftskrise, als Handel, damit Transportbedarf und somit umgelegt auf die vorhandene Zahl an Schiffen die benötigten Geschwindigkeiten auf rund die Hälfte eingebrochen sind, mit neuen Schrauben ausgestattet wurden, um Sprit zu sparen. Eine andere Möglichkeit, das Tempo zu senken ohne massiv an Effizienz zu verlieren, ist bei Frachtern nicht vorgesehen. Und zum Schweröl:
> Klimatologisch betrachtet ist das Zeug nicht unbedingt ein großes Problem. Als Bodensatz enthält es halt all die Schwefelverbindungen, komplexen Aromaten, etc, die in anderen Treibstoffen nicht mehr gedultet werden, die rauszuholen aber teuer (und übrigens auch energieaufwendig) wäre. Also hat man es bislang direkt verheizt (mit gar nicht mal so geringen Anforderungen an Teile der Maschinen, die mit den Partikeln klarkommen müssen), weil auf hoher See niemand nach Schwefel- und anderen Rußpartikeln gefragt hat.
> 
> ...



Na abwarten was in dem Bereich passiert. Die Mobilität ändert sich sowieso und im Transportwesen sind neue Technologien leichter durchzubringen als bei Privatleuten, die Firmen sind oft bereit viel zu investieren wenn sie Vorteile dadurch bekommen. Sehr viel. Deswegen mache ich mir um diese Branche nicht so viele Sorgen, die sind zwar rückständig, können aber recht schnell aufholen wenn sie wollen. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quatsch. Es geht doch eben gerade darum, der Natur räume zu lassen. "In Ordnung" halten musst du nur die von Menschen ständig genutzten Flächen und das werden bei gleicher Anzahl an Menschen auch nicht mehr, als heute. Aber anstatt jeden m² zwischen diesen offenen Nutzflächen mit niedrigen Häusern zuzupflastern, bis jeder kurzsichtig ist, kann man auch nur jeden vierten Slot nutzen und da eben viermal höhere Häuser hinstellen. Wohnraum bleibt der gleiche, Freiraum bleibt auch der gleiche, aber die Natur kann 75% der heute für Wohn- und Geschäftshäuser (Fabriken sind schwerer so umzusetzen) genutzten Fläche für sich beanspruchen. Aber die geänderte Ästehtik passt der deutschen Kärmerseele wohl gerade deswegen nicht, weil da "Ordnung" durch "Natur" ersetzt wird...



Wie gesagt, beschäftige dich mit Urbanistik und du wirst feststellen das niedrige Behausung mit entsprechenden kulturellen Angeboten, guter Infrastruktur und vielen anderen Faktoren einfach das beste ist was wir bislang geschafft haben.  Hochhäuser mit 100 Stockwerken gehören nicht dazu, sie sind zwar cool und so aber ihre Umgebung leidet massiv. 
Es ist wesentlich besser wenn man die Städte nicht in Betondschungel verwandeln mit paar Bäumchen dazwischen sondern mit weitläufigen, schönen Wohngebieten wo auch Künstler, Shops und kleine Gewerbe ihren Platz haben und die Natur entsprechend erhalten wird - mit Kanälen, Parks und vielen anderen Sachen. Das setzt aber voraus das wir die Städte nicht so vollstopfen wie Seoul, Moskau oder noch schlimmeres, sonst klappt diese Stadtplanung nicht.

Da möchte ich nicht wohnen, eben weil die luftigen, weiten Zwischenräume der klassischen sozialistischen Stadtplanung mit ihren (gern auch verwilderten - auch wenn dass dann eher real existierend denn geplant war) Grünflächen fehlen. Aber weißt du, wo ich noch weniger wohnen will? In einem Stadtteil, der die gleiche Menge Wohnfläche auf der gleichen Grundfläche mit viergeschossigen Häusern realisiert. Da siehst du dann nämlich nicht nur keinen Baum mehr, sondern hast das gegenüberliegende Haus 2 m vor deinem Fenster. Aber genau dahin entwickeln sich deutsche Boomstädte. Die idyllischen Hinterhöfe, die du scheinbar kennst (ich nur vom Hörensagen) werden in München, Berlin & Co längst als Bauland in zweiter Reihe behandelt und mit einem weiteren Wohnblock gefüllt.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und damit gilt eben: Nichts ändert sich, entgegen deiner Schilderungen. Es sei denn, der Staat münzt es durch Zwangsmaßnahmen in einen wirtschaftlichen Aspekt um.



Nicht Staat, dieser nutzlose Haufen an Bürokraten hat doch mehr als oft gezeigt das es nicht gut geht.
Wirtschaftlichkeit treibt so was voran. Sobald es wirtschaftlicher wird springen die eh alle von allein drauf, weil Kosten will keiner und wenn man diese sparen kann ohne das Papa Staat einem da noch dazwischengrätscht ist es die optimale Lösung. Und Unternehmen sind wesentlich besser darin ihre Kosten zu senken als Papa Staat welcher den Unternehmen irgendwas vorschreibt was am Ende 5x teurer wird und 3x so lange dauert wie geplant.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sowas nachträglich zu machen ist doppelt und dreimal so teuer, wie es gleich mitzumachen. Also entweder wollen wir es, dann müssen wir es jetzt vorschreiben, oder wir wollen dauerhaft nicht und den auf den Planeten scheißen. Einen sinnvollen dritten Weg gibt es nicht.
> Und Bauen in Deutschland kann übrigens sehr schnell gehen (naja - für deutsche Verhältnisse. Auf alle Fälle so schnell, wie von dir gewünscht), wenn man selbst und von sich aus versucht, die ökologischen, sicherheitstechnischen und mitmenschlichen Zielsetzungen der Baugesetzgebung einzuhalten und ggf. auch noch bereit ist, vernünftige Löhne zu zahlen. Die ganzen großen Projekte, die sich ewig "wegen Umweltschutz", etc. verzögern? 99% Fälle, in denen versucht wurde, vorgeschriebene Untersuchungen einzusparen, nicht genehmigungsfähiges zu bauen, Vorschriften zu überspringen, etc.. 1 Jahr Vorberietungen, 1 Jahr Planungsphase, dann 3 Jahre Baustopp und Klagen vor Gericht und am Ende wird festgestellt, dass die vorgeschrieben Umweltplanung von vorn bis hinten ein Gefälligkeitsmärchen ist, Nachuntersuchungen werden angeordnet, eine neue Planungsphase beginnt, wieder wurde die Hälfte unterschlagen, etc.. 10 Jahre später hat man dann noch keinen einzigen Stein gesetzt, aber möglicherweise auf schon umgestalteten, wieder nachgewachsenen Vegetation tatsächlich eine neue rote Liste Art da sitzen. Und das alles nur, weil man nicht in Woche 1 gesagt hat "wir machen das richtig und fair". Dann hätte man nämlich nach 3 Monaten die nötigen Unterlagen gehabt und ja, vermutlich hätte einem eine fähiger Ökologe dann 1-2 Sätze ins korrekte Gutachten geschrieben, die den Bau 3% teurer gemacht hätten. Aber er wäre eben 10 Jahre früher fertig gewesen und am Ende muss man, wenn man nicht Airbus heißt, die Vorschriften ja eh einhalten. Aber jeder große Bauherr denkt, er steht über dem Gesetz und Natur ist sowieso nur eine minderwertige Vorstufe von Beton...



Wie gesagt, es gibt ein akutes, aktuelles Problem - Wohnungsmangel in Verbindung mit Mondpreisen pro m². Auch wenn ich und du diese zahlen können, unser Bäcker kann es nicht, unsere Putzfrau schon gar nicht und der Polizist der gezwungen ist nahe seiner Einsatzzentrale zu wohnen hat hinterher auch nichts zum leben. 
Das beißt sich mit dem Klimaschutz, denn wenn wir alles so machen das es dem Klima geil geht haben wir dann Obdachlose in den Städten.
Also ja, nachträglich alles verbessern ist eine Option damit wir überhaupt mal bis zu diesem Punkt erfolgreich durchkommen ohne das uns gesellschaftliche Probleme um die Ohren fliegen. 
Geld haben wir hier, sehr viel (nur halt nicht gut verteilt) und deswegen müssen hier auch die Leute wohnen können die nicht so glücklich waren um sich 15-20€/m² kalt leisten zu können. Sonst pendeln die und wir verlagern das Problem wieder. 

Und mit dem angegebenen Zeitraum meine ich Großprojekte wie BER oder Stuttgart 21, das diese in solchen Zeiträumen realisierbar sind.
China bekommt das hin, dann sollte das hier doch auch gehen - aber mit mehr Umwelt&Klimaschutz, mit besserem Arbeitsschutz etc. Normale Häuser sollten nicht länger als 3 Monate brauchen von Antragstellung bis Abnahme. Wurde früher auch erreicht, aber mittlerweile sorgen die langen Fristen und massive Auflagen für steigende Kosten die keinem helfen. Vorschriften sind nur dann gut wenn sie wirklich effektiv sind und nicht die Leute dazu bringen diese zu umgehen und zwar so oft wie möglich.



Threshold schrieb:


> Parken dort regelmäßig Autos?



Wenn ja - werden die Flächen benutzt, da ist keine Natur möglich. Autos können noch nicht schweben, sie müssen irgendwo stehen. 
Und wenn nicht (die Leute haben den Ort verlassen) - holt sich die Natur alles zurück.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn ja - werden die Flächen benutzt, da ist keine Natur möglich. Autos können noch nicht schweben, sie müssen irgendwo stehen.
> Und wenn nicht (die Leute haben den Ort verlassen) - holt sich die Natur alles zurück.



Und das hat jetzt was mit meiner Aussage zu tun, dass Parkflächen, egal welcher Grund das ist, ökologisch tot sind?


----------



## cryon1c (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das hat jetzt was mit meiner Aussage zu tun, dass Parkflächen, egal welcher Grund das ist, ökologisch tot sind?



Die sind nicht tot, die werden vorübergehend von Menschen genutzt. Wo ist das Problem? Wir haben doch mehr als genug Platz auf dem Planeten um Autos abzustellen, nur zubetonieren sollten wir diese nicht. 
Rasen drauf und gut ist, dann ist da auch nichts tot.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ist bei mir nicht anders.
> ...
> Genau deswegen empfinden wir die Altstädte hier sehr charmant, dort gibt es Fußvolk, es gibt kleine Läden in den Häusern, man kennt sich,
> ...



Ich glaube, ich wurde nicht richtig verstanden, deswegen noch einmal zur Wiederholung: Ich wohne im Altbau. Nicht nur jetzt, sondern seitdem ich aus dem Studentenwohnheim raus bin, habe ich nur in Häusern mit original Luftschutzkeller gelebt und auf die Frage "wurde das vor dem Krieg erbaut?" antworte ich mit "welchen meinst du?". Und das gilt im großen und ganzen auch für die Blöcke um mich herum, sehr viel alte Bebauung. Nicht "Winkelgassen, Touristenführer, Autos verboten"-Altstadt, aber mindestens ein Jahrhundert auf dem Buckel. Kennen tut sich trotzdem keiner. Die Mangelsituation im Osten hat da weitaus mehr Leute zusammengeführt, als die hiesige Bebauung. Jeder Sportverein ist besser, jede Selbsthilfewerkstatt.



> Wenn man bei euch da massiv nachverdichtet und alles kaputt macht solltet ihr eventuell mit den Leuten sprechen die dafür zuständig sind - vom Stadtplaner bis zum Bauamt und Bürgermeister.



Was willst du da reden? Wohnungen sind knapp, mehr zahlende Einwohner und Mieter willkommen und die Grundstückseigner dabei, den riesen Reibach zu machen. Bei dir im braunen Osten wirst du davon noch nichts spüren, weil bis vor 10 Jahren noch Leerstand das Problem war, der erst einmal abgebaut wurde. Aber in verdammt vielen Städten ist "Nachverdichtung" derzeit DAS Konzept. Da braucht man nicht zu reden, da könnte man höchstens abwählen. Wenn sowas in Deutschland mit deutschen Bürgern denn funktionieren würde...

Aber die detaillierte Entwicklung tut nichts zur Sache, hier ging es nur um die Lebensumstände und da halte ich fest
- die Höhe des Hauses ist nicht kausal mit der sozialen Vernetzung seiner Bewohner verknüpft
- die Höhe des Hauses ist kausal mit den möglichen Grün- und sonstigen Freiflächen verknüpft, die übrig bleiben, nachdem man eine gegebene Zahl Einwohner auf einer gegebenen Fläche Boden einquartiert hat. Und diese Verknüpfung ist stark reziprok.

Da es für eine umweltfreundliche Lebensweise unabdingbar ist, Wege zu minimieren und Freiräume zu erhalten, also Menschen auf begrenzten Raum zu konzentrieren, plädiere ich daher für hohe Häuser mit Abstand statt niedrigen Häusern dicht an dicht.



> Wie gesagt, beschäftige dich mit Urbanistik und du wirst feststellen das niedrige Behausung mit entsprechenden kulturellen Angeboten, guter Infrastruktur und vielen anderen Faktoren einfach das beste ist was wir bislang geschafft haben.  Hochhäuser mit 100 Stockwerken gehören nicht dazu, sie sind zwar cool und so aber ihre Umgebung leidet massiv.



100 ist extrem, da wächst der Aufwand für diverse Sicherheitsaspekte überproportional und es nimmt niemand mehr die Umgebung "da unten" als Teil seiner Wohnlandschaft war. Und mir ist auch kein Beispiel bekannt, wo man solche Wohnbauten bei einer normalen Bevölkerungsdichte gebaut hat. Ausgehend von einem Grundriss mit acht Wohnungen pro Etage (4 Ecken, 4 Mitten), was bei so einem hohen Bau aufgrund der Proportionen das Minimum wäre, ergeben sich 800 Wohneinheiten. Das ist das Äquivalent von 100 normalen vierstöckigen Häusern, also inklusive Straßen & Co einer städtischen Fläche, die dann drum herum frei bleiben würde von 150*150 bis 300*300 m (je nach Größe der Hinterhöfe). Und das gleiche nochmal um das Nachbargebäude, also ein runder halber Kilometer Abstand von Wohnturm zu Wohnturm. Klingt nicht einmal interessant, der sozialistische Stil, von dem ich sprach, endete aber eher bei 10 Stockwerken zu 10 Wohnungen (verteilt auf mehrere Stockwerke) je Block, nur wenige Ensembles hatten 15er-20er Bebaubuung, die dann aber schon mit nochmals größeren Freiräumen drum rum angelegt wurden.



> Es ist wesentlich besser wenn man die Städte nicht in Betondschungel verwandeln mit paar Bäumchen dazwischen sondern mit weitläufigen, schönen Wohngebieten wo auch Künstler, Shops und kleine Gewerbe ihren Platz haben und die Natur entsprechend erhalten wird - mit Kanälen, Parks und vielen anderen Sachen. Das setzt aber voraus das wir die Städte nicht so vollstopfen wie Seoul, Moskau oder noch schlimmeres, sonst klappt diese Stadtplanung nicht.



"Weniger Menschen" ist immer eine attraktive, aber selten zur Wahl stehende Alternative. 
Du möchtest gerne so leben?
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipPJsLtgtYRgE7RvXtDm1asjxVaNmIOjj3xGxMzD=h1440
Schön. Wer möchte das nicht? Die Mehrheit kann es aber nicht und damit meine ich Ausnahmsweise mal nicht "die Mehrheit kann sich das heute nicht leisten", sondern "es ist einfach nicht genug Platz da, um die Mehrheit so leben zu lassen" (und auch mit genug Platz würden die Wege zuviel Zeit und Energie kosten. Das wäre Stadtplanung wie in den USA der 70er)

In modernen deutschen Städten bekommst du stattdessen das hier:
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipONCjY_VUO5kfR4n2R_W-RlLfGlk1Mt3pfhoJLy=w1440-h1440-pd
Und sorry, aber damit werde ich nicht glücklich, da ziehe ich lieber in "gescheiterte", "potthässliche", etc. Plattenbaukonzepte aus den 60ern, die dann soooo fürchterlich daher kommen
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipNatWT9SnZKopZaCueiSEjzxBfOF0XYmnyOJBK7=w1440-h1440-pd

(Die letzten beiden Beispiele zeigen das Frankfurter Europaviertel, als zukunftsweisende städtische Bauplanung der 0er und den besseren Teil der Frankfurter Nordweststadt, also heute verpönte zukunftsweisende städtische Bauplanung aus den 60ern. Beide schätze ich auf eine ähnliche Zahl von Einwohnern pro m² Bodenfläche.)



> Nicht Staat, dieser nutzlose Haufen an Bürokraten hat doch mehr als oft gezeigt das es nicht gut geht.
> Wirtschaftlichkeit treibt so was voran. Sobald es wirtschaftlicher wird springen die eh alle von allein drauf, weil Kosten will keiner und wenn man diese sparen kann ohne das Papa Staat einem da noch dazwischengrätscht ist es die optimale Lösung. Und Unternehmen sind wesentlich besser darin ihre Kosten zu senken als Papa Staat welcher den Unternehmen irgendwas vorschreibt was am Ende 5x teurer wird und 3x so lange dauert wie geplant.



Solange man jemand anderem die Rohstoffe wegnehmen und seinen Abfall bei ihm abladen kann, ist es immer am wirtschaftlichsten, genau das zu tun. Damit das bei fossilen Brennstoffen und CO2 anders wird, muss der Staat eingreifen, sonst wirtschaftet die Wirtschaft eben hochprofitabel den Planeten kaputt.



> Wie gesagt, es gibt ein akutes, aktuelles Problem - Wohnungsmangel in Verbindung mit Mondpreisen pro m². Auch wenn ich und du diese zahlen können, unser Bäcker kann es nicht, unsere Putzfrau schon gar nicht und der Polizist der gezwungen ist nahe seiner Einsatzzentrale zu wohnen hat hinterher auch nichts zum leben.



Polizisten verdienen klar mehr als ich. Aber das ist die falsche Grundüberlegung: Wer will, dass er Mitarbeiter hat, muss diese halt so bezahlen, dass sie sich das leisten können. Es gibt im Kapitalismus leider keinen, der die Härte abnimmt, die muss halt durchgereicht werden. Und die Kette lautet in diesem Fall Leben ist teuer => Menschen sind teuer => Menschen wollen gut bezahlt werden. Im Moment machen sich die Menschen billig, weil sie das System im Zweifelsfall zu schlechten Jobs zwingt. Das müssen Politiker/Wähler ändern. Und im Moment reagiert man im Zweifelsfall mit der Nutzung zweier Vorteile und erheblicher Energieverschwendung, in dem man von einem Ort mit niedrigen Lebensunterhaltskosten zu einem Ort mit hohen Löhnen pendelt. Auch das muss aufhören. Und dann werden die, die wirtschaften, schon reagieren. Glaubst du, es zieht noch jemand für einen 3000-Brutto-Job nach München, wenn das Brot beim letzten verbliebenen Bäcker (der mangels Alternative auch den Supermarkt beliefert) 10 € kostet und ein Haarschnitt mindestens 100? Unser Problem sind nicht zuwenig Wohnungen in den Städten, sondern zu viele Jobs die in sehr wenige Städte verlagert werden, obwohl es haufenweise günstigere Alternativen gäbe. Und das klappt nur, weil die Leute es mit sich machen lassen müssen.



> Also ja, nachträglich alles verbessern ist eine Option damit wir überhaupt mal...



Wir haben 70 Jahre lang so gebaut, dass Bedarf am nachträglichem Verbessern ist. Wann planst du damit anzufangen? Der klimatologisch empfehlenswerte Zeitpunkt ist "vor 30 Jahren", aber du schlägst vor die alten Fehler 1:1 fortzuführen und erstmal gar nichts zu machen. Weil die Kohle erstmal wichtiger ist. Breaking News: DAS IST SIE IMMER UND WIRD SIE AUCH IMMER SEIN.

Diese scheiß Denkweise ist es, die uns den heutigen desaströsen Zustand eingebracht hat. Es kommt kein "und jetzt haben wir genug und kümmern uns um die Umwelt"-Moment in der Zukunft. Wir haben nicht "genug". Nie. Ewiges Wachstum, maximale Selbstoptimierung, maximalen Druck auf die Konkurren, das ist Kapitalismus. Jetzt ist ein genauso guter/schlechter Zeitpunkt, damit aufzuhören, wie morgen oder vor 10 Jahren. Der Unterschied: Mit jedem Tag, den wir warten wird die Aufgabenlast, die wir nach dieser Abkehr vor uns haben, um die alten Fehler auszuwetzen, unschaffbarer.



> Vorschriften sind nur dann gut wenn sie wirklich effektiv sind und nicht die Leute dazu bringen diese zu umgehen und zwar so oft wie möglich.



Da stimme ich dir zu, weswegen ich ja auch nicht für mehr Vorschriften, sondern für gezielte finanzielle Lenkung plädiere. Es bescheuert, jemanden vorzuschreiben, wie er sein Haus zu dämmen hat. Er wird immer einen Weg finden, wie das etwas billiger, aber wirkungslos umsetzt oder er wird einen Anbieter finden, der am Ende zwar für ein gedämmtes Haus sorgt, dafür aber mehr Umwelt vernichtet hat, als durch die Einsparung je geschützt werden könnte. Vorschriften sind, wenn sie nicht in Generalverbote ausarten sollen, immer punktuell und nie allumfassend und alles, was nicht allumfassend ist, wird umgangen. Will man keine Planwirtschaft, muss man den Markt die Sache regeln lassen und der arbeitet nur, wenn man ihm mit Anlauf in den Arsch tritt: Alles andere, als ein Passivhaus zu bauen, muss wegen der Heizkosten so schweine teuer werden, dass man es gar nicht erst will. Genauo Bodenversiegelung. Tesla will einem Trinkwasserschutzgebiet das Wasser abpumpen und vom aussterben bedrohte Arten umbringen? Sollen sie machen. Genauso Airbus, wenn sie mal wieder Naturschutzgebiet zu betonieren wollen. Unter der Verpflichtung, dass sie binnen zehn Jahren an anderer Stelle ähnliche Flächen um mindestens den gleichen ökologischen Wert aufwerten (Profitipp: Mindestens 8 Jahre davon sollte man für die Einstellung der natürlichen Gleichgewichte nach allen Bauarbeiten einplanen), wobei die Fläche um so größer sein muss, je weiter weg sie liegt. Schaffen sie das nicht, wird der Gesamte Bau beschlangnahmt und samt Inventar meistbietend versteigert, der Erlös fließt in staatliche Umweltschutzmaßnahmen.
3000 Prüfungsverfahren kosten viel zu viel Zeit und die Leute bereiten sich offensichtlich nicht vor, um das zu ändern, also muss man sie halt (außer in lebensbedrohlichen Fragen) nachlagern. Aber ERST müssen die Strafen bei Verstößen so hoch sein, dass sich jeder freiwillig so richtig reinkniet. Mehrere Prozent des globalen Jahreumsatzes sind das mindeste, einschließlich privater Haftung aller Eigentümer, damit es nicht in geplante Konkurse ausartet.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich wurde nicht richtig verstanden, deswegen noch einmal zur Wiederholung: Ich wohne im Altbau. Nicht nur jetzt, sondern seitdem ich aus dem Studentenwohnheim raus bin, habe ich nur in Häusern mit original Luftschutzkeller gelebt und auf die Frage "wurde das vor dem Krieg erbaut?" antworte ich mit "welchen meinst du?". Und das gilt im großen und ganzen auch für die Blöcke um mich herum, sehr viel alte Bebauung. Nicht "Winkelgassen, Touristenführer, Autos verboten"-Altstadt, aber mindestens ein Jahrhundert auf dem Buckel. Kennen tut sich trotzdem keiner. Die Mangelsituation im Osten hat da weitaus mehr Leute zusammengeführt, als die hiesige Bebauung. Jeder Sportverein ist besser, jede Selbsthilfewerkstatt.



Ok, hab dich falsch verstanden. Aber seltsam das sich Leute im Altbau nicht so gut kennen. Bei euch hat sich vll die ganze Mieterschaft in kurzer Zeit (so unter 10 Jahren) ausgetauscht etc.
Hier gibt es Altbauten wo Leute seit 40-60 Jahren leben, entsprechend ihre Enkel vorbeikommen und sich jeder kennt. Die neuen werden auch begrüßt, das macht man hier so, die machen auch mit. Da gibt es auch weit weniger Ärger und mehr Hilfe. Brauchst nen Betonbohrer? Nachbar ausm 2en Stock ist Handwerker und trinkt gerne dunkles Bier, also weißt du was zu tun ist. Kannst PCs und Fahrräder reparieren und hast das Werkzeug da? Die Studenten aus dem 5en freuen sich, du bekommst Getränke deiner Wahl, gute Partys, die laden dich zum grillen ein und so entstehen auch Freundschaften. Einfach weil man denen ne Gangschaltung repariert hat ohne sie nach Geld zu fragen oder die in die Fahrradwerkstatt zu jagen. 
Klar ist das nicht überall so, hast auch hier Häuser wo sich keiner kennt und jeder sich selbst der nächste ist. Aber mir bricht kein Zacken aus der Krone wenn ich dem Nachbar nen Bohrer ausleihe oder mal das Fahrrad in 20min repariere, dafür lebt es sich viel viel angenehmer. Und die kleinen "Tante Emma"-Läden unten sind ebenfalls gut vernetzt, legen auch mal was spezielles zurück und rufen dich an wenn die gewünschte Ware da ist. Weil man sich kennt und von einander profitiert. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was willst du da reden? Wohnungen sind knapp, mehr zahlende Einwohner und Mieter willkommen und die Grundstückseigner dabei, den riesen Reibach zu machen. Bei dir im braunen Osten wirst du davon noch nichts spüren, weil bis vor 10 Jahren noch Leerstand das Problem war, der erst einmal abgebaut wurde. Aber in verdammt vielen Städten ist "Nachverdichtung" derzeit DAS Konzept. Da braucht man nicht zu reden, da könnte man höchstens abwählen. Wenn sowas in Deutschland mit deutschen Bürgern denn funktionieren würde...
> 
> Aber die detaillierte Entwicklung tut nichts zur Sache, hier ging es nur um die Lebensumstände und da halte ich fest
> - die Höhe des Hauses ist nicht kausal mit der sozialen Vernetzung seiner Bewohner verknüpft
> ...



Ach in Leipzig sind wir an dem Punkt angekommen wo vermietbarer Leerstand auf 3% gefallen ist. Aktuell vll noch weniger. Also muss hier entweder saniert oder gebaut werden, hier gibt es aber noch massiv Bruchbuden die sich für eine Sanierung eignen - die aber teuer wird weil das wirklich Bruchbuden sind. Aber teils in guter Lage. Deswegen brennt es hier nicht, nur an einigen Ecken merkt man - ah, die Gegend ist beliebt und wohlhabend, da haben die angefangen die Löcher zu stopfen.
Hier gibt es aber noch Hinterhäuser mit 2 Stockwerken. Hier gibt es noch so was wie normale, vernünftige Hinterhöfe wo man wirklich ungestört was machen kann und wo sich die Leute drum kümmern - ohne Gärtner der einem dann die Nebenkosten hochtreibt.
Also noch mal: auch für konzentrierte Gebiete mit gutem Zuzug ist die beste Lösung - altmodische 5-6 Stockwerke mit 2 Wohnungen pro Stockwerk, ganz klassisch. Urbane Lebensqualität nimmt dadurch enorm zu, man hat weniger Nachbarn die einem auf den Sack gehen, mehr Sicherheit, die Einwohner haben ein viel leichteres Verständnis davon das es IHRE Flächen sind wenn da keine 500 Leute am Tag durchstiefeln, das wertet die Gebiete auf und hat eine ganze Reihe an positiven Effekten. In solchen Gegenden gibt es auch keine Ghettos, die bilden sich eher in Randbezirken in den besagten Plattenbauten - unter anderem GENAU deswegen weil es eben solche Plattenbauten Marke "Stalin-style" sind. Das kann man in vielen Ländern beobachten, nicht nur bei uns. In den Altstädten wo die Häuser erhalten blieben ist es oft sicherer, viel schöner und es gibt mehr Kultur, mehr von allem, es gibt kleine Märkte, die Grünanlagen sind viel besser. Derweil in den selben Städten in den billigen Plattenbauten herrscht Chaos, alles ist dreckig und ungepflegt, keinen juckt irgendwas und sonderlich sicher sind die Gebiete dann auch nicht - die werden zum modernen Ghetto. 

Noch mal, umweltfreundlich heißt - die Umwelt nicht versauen. Das heißt nicht die Mobilität aufgeben. Das ist übrigens einer der Gründe warum ich mir Leipzig ausgesucht habe.
Weil es hier so was gibt:
https://www.leipzig.travel/fileadmi...ur-Bootsverleih_T-Williger_leipzig.travel.jpg 
Natur? Check. Schön? Check. Ruhig? Naja da laufen Leute entlang. Gute Häuser mit guten Hinterhöfen zum grillen, entspannen und Mensch sein und kein anonymes Etwas unter Millionen? Check. Man kann in der Stadt sehr wohl Lebensqualität und Natur erhalten und nicht auf Krampf versuchen so viele arbeitswillige Humanoiden pro km² reinzustopfen wie halt reinpassen. So was bekommt man in München nicht mehr, in Köln auch nicht (war erst vor 1,5 Jahren zur Gamescom da im AirBNB und kenne die Stadt n wenig - pfuj teufel wer will denn da wohnen wenn man in der Straße 3 Bäume und 30 Autos stehen hat und sonst nix?!)....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 100 ist extrem, da wächst der Aufwand für diverse Sicherheitsaspekte überproportional und es nimmt niemand mehr die Umgebung "da unten" als Teil seiner Wohnlandschaft war. Und mir ist auch kein Beispiel bekannt, wo man solche Wohnbauten bei einer normalen Bevölkerungsdichte gebaut hat. Ausgehend von einem Grundriss mit acht Wohnungen pro Etage (4 Ecken, 4 Mitten), was bei so einem hohen Bau aufgrund der Proportionen das Minimum wäre, ergeben sich 800 Wohneinheiten. Das ist das Äquivalent von 100 normalen vierstöckigen Häusern, also inklusive Straßen & Co einer städtischen Fläche, die dann drum herum frei bleiben würde von 150*150 bis 300*300 m (je nach Größe der Hinterhöfe). Und das gleiche nochmal um das Nachbargebäude, also ein runder halber Kilometer Abstand von Wohnturm zu Wohnturm. Klingt nicht einmal interessant, der sozialistische Stil, von dem ich sprach, endete aber eher bei 10 Stockwerken zu 10 Wohnungen (verteilt auf mehrere Stockwerke) je Block, nur wenige Ensembles hatten 15er-20er Bebaubuung, die dann aber schon mit nochmals größeren Freiräumen drum rum angelegt wurden.



Moskau bastelt gerade so was. 
Wenn man 12 Millionen Einwohner hat und die Stadt sich über unvorstellbare Gebiete erstreckt und man mittlerweile 6h im Stau stehen kann auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit, gehen auch 100 Stockwerke. Will man da leben? Na bestimmt nicht. Die machen das trotzdem und glaub mir das wird ein hässlicher Wolkenkratzer ohne Infrastruktur vor Ort, ohne ÖPNV, mit nur einer einspurigen Straße in dem Gebiet und nichts, aber auch wirklich nichts an Lebensqualität. Die Russen nennen so was "Человейники" - Ameisenhaufen für Menschen. Nichts anderes ist es, arbeiten, fressen und schlafen bis man stirbt - was anderes ist da nicht vorgesehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Weniger Menschen" ist immer eine attraktive, aber selten zur Wahl stehende Alternative.
> Du möchtest gerne so leben?
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipPJsLtgtYRgE7RvXtDm1asjxVaNmIOjj3xGxMzD=h1440
> Schön. Wer möchte das nicht? Die Mehrheit kann es aber nicht und damit meine ich Ausnahmsweise mal nicht "die Mehrheit kann sich das heute nicht leisten", sondern "es ist einfach nicht genug Platz da, um die Mehrheit so leben zu lassen" (und auch mit genug Platz würden die Wege zuviel Zeit und Energie kosten. Das wäre Stadtplanung wie in den USA der 70er)
> ...



Ich möchte entweder so wohnen:
Exklusives Wohnen am Voelkerschlachtdenkmal
^Wenn es schon ein neueres Gebäude sein soll. Preislich nicht attraktiv, ist OK (für den Osten eigentlich nicht mehr OK, sind knappe 12€/m² kalt), dafür Natur, relativ nahe am Stadtzentrum (unter 10km), ruhig, hübsch, modern, genug Platz für Aktivitäten neben dem Haus ohne gleich allen auf den Sack zu gehen etc. Wie man sieht, existieren solche Wohnlagen und genau DAS ist es was die Urbanistik als recht angenehm bezeichnet. Die hätten dort auch alles plätten können und statt Wasser und Bäumen würde man Nachbarn beim ****** beobachten können. Haben sie aber nicht.

Oder so: 
https://www.immobilienscout24.de/expose/111891429#/
Kein klassischer Altbau, aber Backstein, wieder Natur um die Ecke, mit 9€/m² bezahlbar, 4km vom Zentrum entfernt, außergewöhnlich und wieder nicht zu dicht an anderen Menschen dran, nicht zu hoch gebaut usw. Man muss nicht aufs platte Land ziehen um sich ein Stück Natur in der Stadt zu gönnen, man muss auch keine Unsummen dafür verschwenden, es muss einfach vernünftig gebaut werden damit die Stadt nicht zu einem Moloch mutiert wie New York - die Stadt soll Menschen nicht aussaugen, sie zu Workaholics machen und wenn sie ausgebrannt sind - rauswerfen wie Sondermüll. Es wird immer Karrieregeile Workaholics geben die sich das freiwillig antun, aber für den Rest muss eine Lebensumgebung geschaffen werden die trotz Stadt das sofortige abschalten, runterkommen und erholen ermöglicht. Dann gibt es weniger Probleme, weniger Burnout, produktive Mitarbeiter die gut leben usw. Quality of life ist ein Thema was man nicht unterschätzen soll.
Und genau HIER kommt der Umweltschutz usw. mit rein. Wenn du eine gute Umwelt vor dem Fenster hast, sind die Chancen höher das du sie erhalten willst. Dazu hast du in solchen Gegenden wenig Parkplätze aber dafür gute Radwege, es ist nicht weit von der Innenstadt - locker in 30min mit dem Fahrrad oder ÖPNV erreichbar. Und die Liste geht weiter, die Argumente hatten wir ja schon mal.
Such mal so ein vergleichbares Mietobjekt bei sich in der Ecke, sieh mal nach was es so kostet und wie man z.B. aus einem alten Industriegebäude ein Loft macht, das ganze zu humanen Preisen vermietet und die Natur drum herum ganz lässt.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange man jemand anderem die Rohstoffe wegnehmen und seinen Abfall bei ihm laden kann, ist es immer am wirtschaftlichsten, genau das zu tun. Damit das bei fossilen Brennstoffen und CO2 anders wird, muss der Staat eingreifen, sonst macht die Wirtschaft eben ganz wirtschaftlich den Planeten kaputt.



Falsch. Sobald es sich finanziell lohnt umweltfreundlich zu sein wird kein Unternehmen mehr freiwillig die Umwelt verpesten. Da muss der Staat nicht eingreifen, wir brauchen einfach Technologien die es möglich machen das ganze wirtschaftlicher zu machen als mit fossilen Brennstoffen und Müllbergen. Das einzige was Papa Staat hier machen muss - die Infrastruktur dafür bereitstellen sowie die Ressourcen - aka Strom, weil das ist das einzige was sich klimaneutral ohne Umwandlung und massive Verluste erzeugen lässt, sehr leicht transportieren lässt und universell in jedem Bereich einsetzen lässt. Und sobald dies steht und wir einen Überschuss an Energie haben, spielt der Transport auch keine Rolle mehr - dieser wird die Umwelt nur minimal beeinflussen und den Menschen immer noch eine gute Arbeit geben und die Welt noch ein Stück globaler machen - was für mich auch ein Ziel ist - freie Menschen die überall hin dürfen, überall Arbeit finden und leben können. Unternehmen die global arbeiten können wie mein aktuelles, ohne durch dumme Grenzen, Vorschriften und regionale Idiotie aufgehalten zu werden. 
Bei uns ist dies bereits Realität, aber wir arbeiten digital. Das muss auch in der analogen Welt ankommen mit physischen Gütern und dafür brauchen wir kostengünstigen, klimaneutralen Transport der sich aktuell nur mit erneuerbaren Energien realisieren lässt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Polizisten verdienen mehr als ich. Aber das ist die falsche Grundüberlegung: Wer will, dass er Mitarbeiter hat, muss diese halt so bezahlen, dass sie sich das leisten können. Es gibt im Kapitalismus leider keinen, der die Härte abnimmt, die kann nur durchgereicht werden. Und die Kette lautet in diesem Fall Leben ist teuer => Menschen sind teuer => Menschen wollen gut bezahlt werden. Im Moment machen sich die Menschen billig, weil sie das System im Zweifelsfall zu schlechten Jobs zwingt. Das müssen wir ändern. Und im Moment reagiert man im Zweifelsfall mit der Nutzung zweier Vorteile und erheblicher Energieverschwendung, in dem man von einem Ort mit niedrigen Lebensunterhaltskosten zu einem Ort mit hohen Löhnen pendelt. Auch das muss aufhören. Und dann werden die, die wirtschaften, schon reagieren. Glaubst du, es zieht noch jemand für einen 3000-Brutto-Job nach München, wenn das Brot beim letzten verbliebenen Bäcker (der mangels Alternative auch den Supermarkt beliefert) 10 € kostet? Unser Problem sind nicht zuwenig Wohnungen in den Städten, sondern zu viele Jobs die in sehr wenige Städte verlagert werden, obwohl es haufenweise günstigere Alternativen gäbe.



Polizisten sind Beamte, sie können sich ihren Lohn sich aushandeln, sie bekommen das was da geschrieben steht und fertig. Egal ob sie in München oder 50km weiter arbeiten. Nur hat der Polizist in München eine doppelt so hohe Miete pro m².  Die bekommen übrigens richtig wenig Geld. Ich würde denen zwischen 4000 & 6000 Netto (Single-Haushalt, Bundesweit) wünschen bei dem gefährlichen Job. 
Und nein, so funktioniert Kapitalismus nicht. Die Firmen müssen profitabel bleiben und konkurrenzfähig. Wenn die Löhne massiv steigen (und diese sind nun mal Kostenfaktor Nr.1 praktisch überall und immer), lohnt sich für die Firma der Standort Deutschland nicht mehr. Ich sag dir mal was, selbst alteingesessene und weltbekannte Firmen wie Beyerdynamic haben in den letzten 10-15 Jahren angefangen Filialen und Fabriken im Ausland zu eröffnen. Beyerdynamic hat was in Indien. Nicht weil sie ihre Kopfhörer nicht dahin transportieren können sondern weil es sich lohnt - dort, nicht hier. Auch viele andere Firmen wo "Deutschland" draufsteht, wie Sennheiser, fertigen nur noch ganz spezielle Modelle hier und die Massenfertigung ist nicht mehr hier. Treiben wir die Kosten hoch, verlieren wir Unternehmen mit Tradition, Erfahrung und die nehmen auch noch ihre besten Mitarbeiter ins Ausland. Lose/lose für alle. Standort nicht attraktiv, Spezialisten weg, Unternehmen weg, Investoren auch weg, Börse in Schieflage etc.

Es gibt einen Weg - Ballungsgebiete verhindern, Städte im Wachstum begrenzen und dafür ausdehnen, besser vernetzen und jeden Standort erhalten und wirtschaftlich attraktiv machen. Und nicht wie in Russland nur Moskau attraktiv machen und alle anderen schuften sich ab für Hungerlohn, bekommen nur Knochen hingeworfen und wenn sie meckern wird die Finanzierung gekürzt. 
Solche Städte wie Chemnitz, Oberhausen usw. stärken und die Industrie n wenig aufteilen. Sonst haben wir dann einige wenige Ballungsgebiete wo sich die Menschen stapeln und dazwischen ist nichts. 

Und damit dies passiert, müssen die Standorte attraktiv sein. Ohne dämliche Verbote, Vorschriften und tausend Anträge. Je simpler desto besser, dann wird sich die Wirtschaft auch bewegen.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben 70 Jahre lang so gebaut, dass Bedarf am nachträglichen Verbessern ist. Wann planst du damit anzufangen? Der klimatologisch empfehlenswerte Zeitpunkt ist "vor 30 Jahren", aber du schlägst vor die alten Fehler 1:1 fortzuführen und erstmal gar nichts zu machen. Weil die Kohle erstmal wichtiger ist. Breaking News: DAS IST SIE IMMER UND WIRD SIE AUCH IMMER SEIN. Diese scheiß Denkweise ist es, die uns den heutigen desaströsen Zustand eingebracht hat. Es kommt kein "und jetzt haben wir genug und kümmern uns um die Umwelt"-Moment in der Zukunft. Wir haben nicht "genug". Nie. Ewiges Wachstum, maximale Selbstoptimierung, dass ist Kapitalismus. Jetzt ist ein genauso guter/schlechter Zeitpunkt, damit aufzuhören, wie morgen oder vor 10 Jahren. Der Unterschied: Mit jedem Tag wird die Aufgabenlast, die wir nach dieser Abkehr vor uns haben, um die alten Fehler auszuwetzen, unschaffbarer.



Die Welt hat sich massiv verändert, genau jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt wo wir das nachträglich machen.
Warum? Na weil wir gerade im Umbruch sind. Industrie 4.0, das abschaffen der fossilen Brennstoffe (zumindest in einigen Bereichen), das abschaffen der Atomenergie, die unendlichen Möglichkeiten die Mitarbeiter im Home Office in jedem Punkt auf der Erde zu haben wo Internet verfügbar ist, immer mehr Globalisierung, so viel Kapital wie noch nie was nur darauf wartet benutzt zu werden und tausend andere Faktoren. 
Wann wenn nicht jetzt? Wir können uns nicht für die Fehler bestrafen die eine Generation vor uns gemacht hat. Die wussten es nicht besser und hatten die Technologien nicht um dies zu lösen, wir schon, es liegt also an uns. Und es gibt einen massiven Schub in dieser Richtung, vor allem aus Kalifornien, aber auch aus Ländern die richtig viel falsch gemacht haben, über Jahrzehnte im Smog gelebt haben und mittlerweile richtig Dampf machen. 
Den "empfehlenswerten" Zeitpunkt haben wir längst verpasst, unsere Generation war damals entweder nicht geboren oder ist senkrecht unter den Tisch gelaufen. 
Kapitalismus ist übrigens nicht das grenzenlose Wachstum und über Leichen gehen. Kapitalismus ist es sich ewig zu optimieren, immer bessere Produkte zu erschaffen und den Bedarf der Kunden zu decken um damit Geld zu machen. Neue Märkte entdecken und erschaffen und diese bis ans Limit auszureizen. Aber ohne den Planeten zu sprengen - wenn es keine Kunden gibt - was will man denen verkaufen? Unternehmer sind keine Monster die hier alles und jeden auslöschen wollen. Sie sind auch keine Umweltschweine die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste ihre Geschäftsideen durchprügeln. Es sind Menschen genau so wie wir, mit den gleichen Zielen - sich ein schönes Leben an einem schönen Ort gönnen. Nur haben sie etwas andere Vorstellungen wie genau das aussieht, aber keines davon beinhaltet Mad Max-Szenarien. Mir fällt kein Unternehmen ein was sich alles selbst kaputt macht und dabei noch lange erfolgreich ist.... Naja eventuell mal die Ölindustrie ausgenommen, da sind ein paar richtig schlimme dabei, aber deswegen müssen wir ja davon weg.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu, weswegen ich ja auch nicht für mehr Vorschriften, sondern für gezielte finanzielle Lenkung plädiere. Es bescheuert, jemanden vorzuschreiben, wie er sein Haus zu dämmen hat. Er wird immer einen Weg finden, wie das etwas billiger, aber wirkungslos umsetzt oder er wird einen Anbieter finden, der am Ende zwar für ein gedämmtes Haus sorgt, dafür aber mehr Umwelt vernichtet hat, als durch die Einsparung je geschützt werden könnte. Vorschriften sind, wenn sie nicht in Generalverbote ausarten sollen, immer punktuell und nie allumfassend und alles, was nicht allumfassend ist, wird umgangen. Will man keine Planwirtschaft, muss man den Markt die Sache regeln lassen und der arbeitet nur, wenn man ihm mit Anlauf in den Arsch tritt: Alles andere, als ein Passivhaus zu bauen, muss wegen der Heizkosten so schweine teuer werden, dass man es gar nicht erst will. Genauo Bodenversiegelung. Tesla will einem Trinkwasserschutzgebiet das Wasser abpumpen und vom aussterben bedrohte Arten umbringen? Sollen sie machen. Genauso Airbus, wenn sie mal wieder Naturschutzgebiet zu betonieren wollen. Unter der Verpflichtung, dass sie binnen zehn Jahren an anderer Stelle ähnliche Flächen um mindestens den gleichen ökologischen Wert aufwerten (Profitipp: Mindestens 8 Jahre davon sollte man für die Einstellung der natürlichen Gleichgewichte nach allen Bauarbeiten einplanen), wobei die Fläche um so größer sein muss, je weiter weg sie liegt. Schaffen sie das nicht, wird der Gesamte Bau beschlangnahmt und samt Inventar meistbietend versteigert, der Erlös fließt in staatliche Umweltschutzmaßnahmen.
> 3000 Prüfungsverfahren kosten viel zu viel Zeit und die Leute bereiten sich offensichtlich nicht vor, um das zu ändern, also muss man sie halt (außer in lebensbedrohlichen Fragen) nachlagern. Aber die Strafen bei Verstößen müssen so hoch sein, dass sich jeder freiwillig so richtig reinkniet. Mehrere Prozent des globalen Jahreumsatzes sind das mindeste, einschließlich privater Haftung aller Eigentümer, damit es nicht in geplante Konkurse ausartet.



Gezielte finanzielle Lenkung macht der Markt. 
Aktuell pfuscht die Politik immer wieder rum, bestimmt welche Grundstücke wer für welche Summen kaufen darf (oder verscherbelt einfach an den Meistbietenden), es gibt immer mehr idiotische Vorschriften, alles dauert ewig und 3 Tage und macht alles unnötig teuer. Großunternehmer die sich eine Armee an Beratern, Anwälten und Lobby-treuen Schoßhunden anschaffen kann kommt damit klar, aber die kleineren gehen unter oder haben massive Probleme und schrauben die Kosten hoch.
Bei Gewerbeobjekten macht das ja noch Sinn, aber bei Wohnhäusern aller Art doch nicht. Alles dauert eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewig, es gibt keine Möglichkeit sich hier innerhalb von Tagen einfach Glasfaser verlegen zu lassen (ich rede von EINFACH, ohne das man durch tausend Feuerringe hüpfen muss, in jeder Behörde eine Opfergabe bringen muss und dann doch an der Telekom scheitert). Strafen muss es geben, aber ohne das man die Leute vorher schon halb in die Psychiatrie bringt bevor überhaupt irgendwas gebaut werden darf und dann nachlegt sobald etwas gebaut ist... Wenns fertig ist und nicht gut - Strafe. Aber lasst die Leute alles ordentlich und freiwillig und vor allem schnell machen. 
Wie ich sagte, es muss sich finanziell lohnen auf die Umwelt zu achten. Es muss einfach billiger sein Umwelt&Klimafreundlich zu bauen. Aber ohne Papa Staat weil der hat sich hier als unfähig erwiesen und im besten Fall passiert nix, im schlimmsten Fall dauert alles 3x länger und kostet 5x mehr!


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

YouTube

Verwaltung - Wir verhindern ihren Beitrag zur Energiewende


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Polizisten sind Beamte, sie können sich ihren Lohn sich aushandeln



Falsch. Bei Beamten gilt unabhängig von der Verwendung die Besoldungstabelle.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Bei Beamten gilt unabhängig von der Verwendung die Besoldungstabelle.



Dann sollte die angepasst werden an die lokalen Begebenheiten wo die Beamten eingesetzt werden. Denn ihre Lebenshaltungskosten unterscheiden sich massiv je nach Region schon auf kurze Entfernung (da reichen schon 50km um doppelte Mieten zu haben).


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Darüber wird diskutiert.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dann sollte die angepasst werden an die lokalen Begebenheiten wo die Beamten eingesetzt werden. Denn ihre Lebenshaltungskosten unterscheiden sich massiv je nach Region schon auf kurze Entfernung (da reichen schon 50km um doppelte Mieten zu haben).



Wobei man mit einem gut ausgebauten Nahverkehr auch von außerhalb  in die Stadt fahren könnte.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner ErklÃ¤rung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man mit einem gut ausgebauten Nahverkehr auch von außerhalb  in die Stadt fahren könnte.



Das gilt nicht für alle Beamte. Ich weiß das Polizisten usw. nur in einem bestimmten Umkreis leben können und nicht 50 Kilometer weiter, einem Lehrer oder Bürohengst ist das ja egal.
Ich will aber das fast alle dort leben können wo sie arbeiten, schont die Umwelt und gibt den Leuten die Zeit zurück um woanders aktiv zu werden.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ein Polizist kann doch auch leben wo er will. 
Es kann sogar sein, das er versetzt wird und dann am anderen Ende von Deutschland arbeiten muss.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das nicht, aber die Fahrtzeit hat teilweise erheblichen finanziellen Einfluss wenn es um das Trennungsgeld geht. (Bundesbeamte und Soldaten)


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wobei das dann eben nur Leute betrifft, die für ihre Kinder Unterhalt zahlen müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Öhm du solltest das Wort Trennungsgeld ganz dringend mal googeln das hat nämlich nichts mit getrennten Paaren, Kindesunterhalt etc zu tun 

Denken, Drücken, Sprechen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ok, hab dich falsch verstanden. Aber seltsam das sich Leute im Altbau nicht so gut kennen. Bei euch hat sich vll die ganze Mieterschaft in kurzer Zeit (so unter 10 Jahren) ausgetauscht etc.



Sogar in deutlich kürzerer Zeit. Mittlerweile bin ich der älteste Mieter hier, in einigen Wohnungen gab es in der Zeit 3-4 Wechsel (hmm. Sollte mir das was zu denken geben ). Das ist zum Beispiel auch ein Faktor, dem ich deutlich mehr Einfluss auf die lokale Vernetzung der Leute zusprechen würde, als dem Baustil. Manchmal korreliert halt beides - in einem (Wende-)Plattenbau in schlechter Qualität will niemand lange leben (i.d.R. weil man die Nachbarn schnell zu gut kennt, wenn man jede einzelne Bewegung durch die Ritzen hört) und vielerorts sind die Dinger auch das billigste auf dem Wohnungsmarkt, also hat man den größten Durchsatz. Aber das hat eben nichts mit der Etagenzahl zu tun, das würde auch mit zwei Stockwerken so laufen. Umgekehrt hat man sanierte Gründerzeitbauten, bei denen ebenfalls die Mieter regelmäßig wechseln. Nimm noch verschieden Sozialitäten (z.B. Forenjunkies ) und Hintergründe/Herkünfte/Interessen dazu und schon kennt sich in jedem Haus kaum noch einer. Ich würde meinem Nachbarn auch jederzeit einen Bohrer leihen, aber vermutlich wird nie jemand fragen.  
Umgekehrt gilt: Du kannst einen 25 stöckigen Wohnturm hinstellen und wenn die Einwohner ggf. noch ähnliche Arbeitsplätze haben (ergibt sich aus dem Konzept des lokalen arbeitens sowieso), Kinderbetreuung von allen in gleicher Weise genutzt wird und du noch z.B. eine Gemeinschaftswerkstatt in den Keller packst, wirst du eine durchaus gute Vernetzung erreichen.



> Ach in Leipzig sind wir an dem Punkt angekommen wo vermietbarer Leerstand auf 3% gefallen ist. Aktuell vll noch weniger. Also muss hier entweder saniert oder gebaut werden, hier gibt es aber noch massiv Bruchbuden die sich für eine Sanierung eignen - die aber teuer wird weil das wirklich Bruchbuden sind. Aber teils in guter Lage. Deswegen brennt es hier nicht, nur an einigen Ecken merkt man - ah, die Gegend ist beliebt und wohlhabend, da haben die angefangen die Löcher zu stopfen.
> Hier gibt es aber noch Hinterhäuser mit 2 Stockwerken. Hier gibt es noch so was wie normale, vernünftige Hinterhöfe wo man wirklich ungestört was machen kann und wo sich die Leute drum kümmern - ohne Gärtner der einem dann die Nebenkosten hochtreibt.



Dann werdet ihr, bei der derzeitigen Entwicklung, noch einige Zeit Ruhe haben. Berlin hatte, schätze ich, vor 15-20 Jahren diese Situation und durch den Hauptstadtfaktor eine dynamischere Entwicklung. Aber als Großstadt seit ihr mit so paradisischen Zuständen eher eine Ausnahme. Berlin, München, Frankfurt, Düsseldorf, Köln, Hamburg, etc. sind alle am schon lange am nachverdichten, die anderen eher tieffliegenden Städte wie Bremen oder einige Ecken vom Ruhrpott haben die Bausubstanz, die du beschreibst, größtenteils im Krieg verloren und bestehen heute aus 50er/60er/70er Jahre Planungen der nicht-utopisch-sozialistischen Variante, die von vorneherein weniger Lücken gelassen hat.

Die von dir favorisierte Lösung mit 2x 5-6 Wohnungen und ordentlichem Hinterhof zählt also im deutschen Maßstab nicht als "konzentriertes", sondern als entspanntes Gebiet. Die meisten, die in einer Stadt aufgewachsen sind, bezeichnen Stadteile mit noch niedrigerer, aber gleich dichter Bebauung (z.B. einige Ecken des nördlichen Frankfurts) als "dörflich" und das ist nicht ironisch gemeint. Gut, die kennen auch kein echtes Dorf, aber das gibt dir vielleicht trotzdem eine Vorstellung vom Maßstab. Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg hat z.B. über 14000 Einwohner/km², die Schwanenthalerhöhe in München ebenfalls. Wenn ich mal mit einem typischen Bau deiner Beschreibung rechne, dann wäre der pro Aufgang 20 m breit und von der Mitte der Straße davor über Parkplätze und Gehsteig bis zum Ende des Hinterhofs (bzw. der Mitte bei Blöcken mit gemeinsamen) vielleicht 50 m lang. Gehen wir von einer gemischten Nutzung aus, wären von den fünf Etagen zwei für Läden und Büros genutzt (real hat man natürlich eher ein reine Wohn- und daneben ein reines Bürogebäude), bleiben also für diese Fläche von 1000 m³ sechs Haushalte mit im Schnitt zwei Personen. Das wäre jetzt mit 12000 Personen pro m² gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber es steht ja nicht an jedem Meter Straße ein Wohnhaus, sondern es gibt auch Gewerbegebiete, Ein- und Ausfallstraßen, überhaupt gibt es kreuzende Straßen, die den Block in andere Richtungen begrenzen, reine Parkplätze, Parks, Spiel- und Sportplätze, Kindergärten, Schulen etc.. Wenn ich mir entsprechende Viertel auf Luftaufnahmen anschaue, würde ich mit mindestens 60% Overhead rechnen. Die von dir vorgeschlagene ""konzentrierte"" Bebauungsform kommt also bestenfalls auf 1/3 der Siedlungsdichte, die wir heute schon in den Problemregionen haben.

Und zur Vermeidung langer Wege, zur optimalen Ausnutzung der Infrastruktur und weil wir schlicht nicht noch mehr Land zubetonieren wollen, ist es nicht Ziel diese Bevölkerungsdichte zu halten, sondern sie noch deutlich zu steigern. Wir reden mindestens von der fünffachen Dichte der von dir beschriebenen Stadtteile. Wenn man diese bei gleicher Etagenzahl durch zusätzliche Bauten erreichen möchte (und das ist leider der Trend), dann wird aus der von dir beschriebenen Idylle die von mir beschriebene Käfighaltung, in der du das gegenüberliegende Haus anbohren kannst, ohne deine Wohnung zu verlassen. Die Herausforderung an moderne Wohnraumplanung liegt darin, so viele Menschen auf so wenig Raum unterzubringen, dabei aber ein etwas gemütlicheres Ergebnis als Tokyo zu erzielen. Da kommt die Kernstadt übrigens schon im Schnitt auf 15000/km² und einige Viertel knacken die 20000/km². Mal so zum Vergleich: Leipzig insgesamt hat nicht einmal 2000/km².

Zugegebenermaßen ein unfairer Vergleich, klar, weil da auch Vororte mit drin sind, die bei allen genannten Beispielen viel niedriger als die Kerne liegen. Aber trotzdem hat Leipzig mit konzentrierter Lebensweise in etwa so viel zu tun, wie TVR mit dem Bau sparsamer Autos. Laut Wiki kommt Leipzig-Mitte auf läppische 4500/km².
Das ist weniger als Berlin-Lichterfelde, also Bonzen/Vorort/Villenniveau.



> Noch mal, umweltfreundlich heißt - die Umwelt nicht versauen. Das heißt nicht die Mobilität aufgeben. Das ist übrigens einer der Gründe warum ich mir Leipzig ausgesucht habe.
> Weil es hier so was gibt:
> https://www.leipzig.travel/fileadmi...ur-Bootsverleih_T-Williger_leipzig.travel.jpg
> Natur? Check. Schön? Check. Ruhig? Naja da laufen Leute entlang. Gute Häuser mit guten Hinterhöfen zum grillen, entspannen und Mensch sein und kein anonymes Etwas unter Millionen? Check. Man kann in der Stadt sehr wohl Lebensqualität und Natur erhalten und nicht auf Krampf versuchen so viele arbeitswillige Humanoiden pro km² reinzustopfen wie halt reinpassen. So was bekommt man in München nicht mehr, in Köln auch nicht (war erst vor 1,5 Jahren zur Gamescom da im AirBNB und kenne die Stadt n wenig - pfuj teufel wer will denn da wohnen wenn man in der Straße 3 Bäume und 30 Autos stehen hat und sonst nix?!)....



Ne, sowas man bekommt man in München nicht mehr. Wenn man München so entspannt bebauen würde, bräuchte es viermal so viel Fläche. Aber nur, wenn die ganzen Nobelviertel auch abgerissen und gegen derartige Wohnblöcke ausgetauscht werden. Ersetzt du nur die hässlichen Stadtteile durch diese Bebauungs"dichte", dann würde die Stadt mindestens zehnmal so viel Platz beansspruchen.
Genug Platz? Definitiv kein Check. Was du beschreibst, wäre eine Idealvorstellung/Traumwelt, die ich seit 20 Jahren für Deutschland predige und die wir der übernächsten Generation ermöglichen könnten, wenn wir uns darauf konzentrieren, die Bevölkerung auf 20 Millionen oder weniger zu schrumpfen. Das würde auch so einige andere Missstände lösen, aber hier und jetzt gibt es viel zu viele Deutsche, als das so etwas Standard werden könnte.



> Ich möchte entweder so wohnen:
> Exklusives Wohnen am Voelkerschlachtdenkmal
> ^Wenn es schon ein neueres Gebäude sein soll. Preislich nicht attraktiv, ist OK (für den Osten eigentlich nicht mehr OK, sind knappe 12€/m² kalt), dafür Natur, relativ nahe am Stadtzentrum (unter 10km), ruhig, hübsch, modern, genug Platz für Aktivitäten neben dem Haus ohne gleich allen auf den Sack zu gehen etc. Wie man sieht, existieren solche Wohnlagen und genau DAS ist es was die Urbanistik als recht angenehm bezeichnet.



Nur hat das nichts mit Urbanistik zu tun, dass ist die Bevölkerungsdichte einer Kleinstadt 



> Falsch. Sobald es sich finanziell lohnt umweltfreundlich zu sein wird kein Unternehmen mehr freiwillig die Umwelt verpesten.



Und wie soll sich das ohne staatlichen Eingriff jemals lohnen? Wie gesagt: Das aktuelle System besteht wortwörtlich darin, sich Sachen einfach zu nehmen, die herumliegen (egal ob/wem sie gehören/wofür sie wichtig sind) und das, was man nicht mehr braucht, einfach irgendwo hinzuschmeißen. Billiger gehts einfach nicht. Jede Alternative bedeutet einen Mehraufwand und ist somit nie günstiger. Du lobst Strom, weil er so günstig überall hin zu transportieren ist, aber das ist doch kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Wenn man den staatlichen Einfluss abzieht, kostet es vielleicht 50 Cent, eher weniger, 1 Tonne Waren 100 km weit zu transportieren. Also praktisch gar nichts. "Wirtschaftlich" heißt: Nordseekrabben (die man auch nur wegen Subventionen da fängt und weil der Name sich gut verkauft) nach Marokko karren, um sie da pulen zu lassen, und wieder zurück. Das ist "wirtschaftlich", trotz Ökosteuer, Autobahnmauten auf der gesamte Route und einer großen Fährüberfahrt. 



> Polizisten sind Beamte, sie können sich ihren Lohn sich aushandeln, sie bekommen das was da geschrieben steht und fertig. Egal ob sie in München oder 50km weiter arbeiten. Nur hat der Polizist in München eine doppelt so hohe Miete pro m².  Die bekommen übrigens richtig wenig Geld. Ich würde denen zwischen 4000 & 6000 Netto (Single-Haushalt, Bundesweit) wünschen bei dem gefährlichen Job.



Der Durchschnitt wird mit 3500 Brutto angegeben. Das ist bereits deutlich mehr, als ich bekomme und 150% dessen, was die Mehrheit der Deutschen verdient. Also eigentlich ein ziemlich gutes Gehalt. Wie sich dieser Polizeidurchschnitt auf die einzelnen Tätigkeiten verteilt, müsste man getrennt angucken - bei den meisten Polizisten sehe ich gar kein Gefährdungspotential und bei vielen, die nur reguläre Kontrollen durchführen, ist es nicht höher als z.B. bei einem Sicherheitskontrolleur am Flughafen und weitaus geringer als z.B. für Türsteher vor der Disko. Mit dem Unterschied, dass Polizisten nicht mit einem Bein im Knast stehen, wenn sie sich wehren. Ein SEK oder auch Streifen in einigen Risikogebieten sind eine andere Nummer, klar, aber die verdienen afaik auch nicht "Durchschnitt", sondern mehr. Insgesamt sind Polizisten damit für deutsche Verhältnisse ziemlich gut bezahlt. Mit einem Einkommen von 5000 Netto würde man dagegen zu den Top10% der Gesellschaft zählen, was ich dem Arsch, der einen wegen der falschen Haarlänge am Bahnhof 10 Minuten aufhält, aber selbst zu blöd ist, beim Abbiegen Blinker zu setzen, nicht unbedingt gönne. (Aber für das Thema haben wir einen Nachbarthread )



> Und nein, so funktioniert Kapitalismus nicht. Die Firmen müssen profitabel bleiben und konkurrenzfähig. Wenn die Löhne massiv steigen (und diese sind nun mal Kostenfaktor Nr.1 praktisch überall und immer), lohnt sich für die Firma der Standort Deutschland nicht mehr.



Die Löhne müssten nicht in "Deutschland", sondern in "Münschen", "Berlin" und "Hamburg" steigen. In Eisleben kann Beyerdynamic und wer auch immer einstellen, soviel sie wollen. Auch Unternehmen mit bestehenden Standorten und bestehendem Personal vor Ort wären damit kaum betroffen. Aber wer der Meinung ist, ein Büro in eine schweine teure Innenstadt zu verlegen, weil das gerade "in" ist, der möchte doch bitte auch seine Mitarbeiter so bezahlen, dass diese nicht jeden Tag auf Kosten von Umwelt und Allgemeinheit 100 km dahin pendeln müssen, weil sich die Miete vor Ort nur der Chef selbst leisten kann.



> Es gibt einen Weg - Ballungsgebiete verhindern, Städte im Wachstum begrenzen und dafür ausdehnen, besser vernetzen und jeden Standort erhalten und wirtschaftlich attraktiv machen.



Das wäre die erwünschte Folge, nur dass ich keine Staatsgeschenke und Planwirtschaft für Umsetzung einsetze, sondern einfach Bedingungen schaffe, unter denen Städte, die bereits eine gewisse Größe und Dichte erreicht haben, von ganz alleine an Attraktivität verlieren und auf ihrem hohen Niveau stagnieren. Stattdessen fließen die Investitionsströme dann in andere Orte, die dieses Problem (noch) nicht haben.



> Die Welt hat sich massiv verändert, genau jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt wo wir das nachträglich machen.



Machen wir das? Wo liegen noch mal unsere CO2-Emissionen? Unser Flächenverbrauch? Bodenbelastung? Artensterben? WIR MACHEN EINEN SCHEIß MACHEN WIR. Deswegen lehne ich auch jeden Vorschlag ab, der mit einem "wir gönnen uns jetzt noch X, aber später tun wir dann Y für die Allgemeinheit", weil dieses "später" zu oft nie kam oder das Y zu oft ein nix war. Der Backlog an Dingen, die wir-mal-tun-müssten ist mittlerweile so groß, dass alles andere nur noch unter Egoismus fällt.



> Wir können uns nicht für die Fehler bestrafen die eine Generation vor uns gemacht hat. Die wussten es nicht besser und hatten die Technologien nicht um dies zu lösen



Die wussten es, als Generation, sehr wohl und sie hatten auch die Technologie, aber sie haben es noch schlimmer gemacht. Nicht alle aus boshafter Absicht, aber wen jemand aufgrund von Selbstzentrismus nicht merkt, was er anderen antut, gilt eigentlich "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht". Ich hätte 0 Hemnisse damit, die Grundrente aus dem Geld derjenigen zu bezahlen, die es sich seit Jahrzehnten gut gehen lassen.



> Kapitalismus ist übrigens nicht das grenzenlose Wachstum und über Leichen gehen. Kapitalismus ist es sich ewig zu optimieren, immer bessere Produkte zu erschaffen und den Bedarf der Kunden zu decken um damit Geld zu machen.



Leider falsch. Im Kapitalismus geht es nicht darum, den Bedarf der Kunden zu decken, sondern es geht darum, den Mitbewerber zu schlagen. Da gibt es teilweise Überschneidungen, aber eben nur teilweise. Wir haben haufenweise Neuerungen, die zurückgehalten werden, um noch einmal eins draufsetzen zu können (Stichwort: Abgasreinigung bei Dieseln. Die in Kalifornien seit Jahren funktioniert, aber bei uns in Tippelschritten eingeführt wird mit neuem Modell jedes Jahr), wir haben riesige Summen, die in direkte Schädigung der Konkurrenz investiert werden, Kartellabsprachen, etc.. Der Kunde ist im Kapitalismus immer nur Mittel zum Zweck und es reicht vollkommen, wenn man ihn z.B. für dumm verkaufen kann (quasi komplette Nahrungsmittelindustrie, Mode sowieso), aber für ihn wird gar nichts optimiert, wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss.



> Neue Märkte entdecken und erschaffen und diese bis ans Limit auszureizen. Aber ohne den Planeten zu sprengen - wenn es keine Kunden gibt - was will man denen verkaufen?



Das ist egal, denn du wie du ja selbst sagst: Neue Märkte entdecken. Wenn man einen Markt bis zu Zerstörung ausreizt, hat man maximalen Ertrag erwirtschaftet und sein Kapital frei gemacht für Investitionen in den nächsten Markt. Das es irgendwann gar keinen mehr geben könnte, ist in der kapitalistischen Theorie und Praxis nicht vorgesehen und selbst wenn gibt es ja noch die Mitbewerber: Wieso sollte man selbst auf Gewinn verzichten, nur damit ein Konkurrent mehr bekommt, in dem er selbst den Markt bis übers Limit reizt?

Auf Absatzseite ist das ganze mangels scharfer Abgrenzungen nicht so offensichtlich, aber bei den Ressourcen einfach nur ein lang bewiesener Fakt. Klassisches Beispiel Fischerei:
Es gibt für jeden Bestand eine Größe und Fangmenge, bei der er den maximalen dauerhaften Ertrag bringt. Dafür ist eine gewisse Grundgröße nötig, denn natürlich legen zu wenig Fische nicht genug Eier, damit genug nachwachsen können. Das wäre das Niveau, auf dem eine produktionsoptimierte Fischerei die Fangmänge regulieren würde, sodass der Bestand nie kleiner wird. Für maximalen dauerhaften Profit sollte man noch etwas weniger fischen, weil der Aufwand pro Fisch bei höherer Bestandsdichte abnimmt. Der realexistierende, kapitalistische Fischer hört aber nicht zu fischen auf, wenn ihm Wissenschaftler sagen, dass das der maximale dauerhafte Ertrag ist. Der fischt solange weiter, bis die zusätzlichen Kosten für noch mehr Fang dessen Wert aufwiegen. Denn auch ein Fisch zuviel, den er selbst anlandet, bringt ihm noch Geld - fängt ihn dagegen ein Konkurrent, kriegt er gar nichts und nächstes Jahr ist so oder so nichts mehr im Meer.
Hier eine grafische Übersicht:
The profits of fishing <<  World Ocean Review
Dreimal darfst du raten, an welchen Punkt der Kapitalismus die meisten Bestände weltweit getrieben hat... (Was in dem Diagramm noch fehlt, ist die absolute Bestandsgröße. Da seltene Arten wertvoller sind, fällt die absolute Zahl der lebenden sowie gefangenen Fische nämlich viel schneller ab, als der hier gezeigte Wert des Fangs. 



> Naja eventuell mal die Ölindustrie ausgenommen, da sind ein paar richtig schlimme dabei, aber deswegen müssen wir ja davon weg.



Die Modeindustrie ist dafür bekannt, dass es an ihrem unteren Ende kein Bisschen besser aussieht, als bei den Ölfirmen. Diverse Erzminen haben die gleichen Arbeitsbedingungen, von den Zuständen bei Gold und Edelsteinen ganz schweigen. Nestles & Coca Colas Geschäfte im Bereich Trinkwasser sind auch weltberühmt, die Elektronikfertigung in China wird immer mal wieder zu Recht angeprangert, obwohl sie da tatsächlich noch zu den besten Arbeitgebern gehört, etc. Soll ich mal ein Bisschen was zum Sicherheitsbewusstsein der chemischen Industrie sagen? Den Zuständen in der Landwirtschaft außerhalb Europas und den USA? Die Liste lässt sich endlos fortsetzen. Du hast zwar Recht: Auch Unternehmer sind nur Menschen. Aber was einem nicht persönlich begegnet, sondern nur in tausendfacher, austauschbarer Zahl in der Statistik steht, hat Menschen noch nie persönlich interessiert und die Mehrheit der Arbeitsplätze weltweit ist dank der Globalisierung meilenweit weg vom zugehörigen Unternehmer. (Nicht dass es im Europa des 19. Jhd. so viel besser war, als Kinder mit von Maschinen zermatschten Gliedmaßen vor die Fabrik geschmissen wurden.)


----------



## compisucher (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genug Platz? Definitiv kein Check. Was du beschreibst, wäre eine Idealvorstellung/Traumwelt, die ich seit 20 Jahren für Deutschland predige und die wir der übernächsten Generation ermöglichen könnten, wenn wir uns darauf konzentrieren, die Bevölkerung auf 20 Millionen oder weniger zu schrumpfen. Das würde auch so einige andere Missstände lösen, aber hier und jetzt gibt es viel zu viele Deutsche, als das so etwas Standard werden könnte.



Unbedarft des Restes.

Ich halte ein so massives Schrumpfen  der Bevölkerung von derzeit 80 auf 20 Mio. innerhalb von 2 Gens (also 60 Jahren) schlechterdings auf natürlichem Wege für unmöglich.
Und das ganze bringt ja überhaupt nix, wenn in einem dicht besiedelten Kontinent wie Europa  ein Land sich leert, da müsste quasi die ganze Welt "mitmachen".
Der Trend geht ja global genau in die entgegengesetzte Richtung.
Und derzeit bauen sich gerade in China und anderswo eher Megacities (Städte über 10 Mio. EW)  auf, die ein paar Generationen wohl der Lebensraum für die meisten Menschen dieser Erde sein werden.
Eine isolierte Betrachtungsweise nur Deutschland wird kaum funktionieren, zumal wir de facto ein Einwanderungsland aus strukturschwachen Gebieten der Welt sind.

Aber:
Vielleicht verschwinden die Megacities auch in ein paar Generationen wieder. 
Ein erstes bescheidenes Anzeichen liefert die ungewöhnliche Entwicklung von Südkoreas Hauptstadt Seoul. 
Sie ist die bislang einzige ehemalige Megacity. 
In den elf Jahren nach 1988 hatte sie mehr als zehn Millionen Einwohner, danach sank ihre Einwohnerzahl bis 2015 auf 9,7 Millionen.
Auch der Großraum Tokio hat 2019 mit 38,3 Millionen Einwohnern seinen Zenit wohl erreicht und soll sich bis 2030 leicht rückläufig entwickeln.

Zudem ist die Geburtenrate in großen Städten oft niedriger als auf dem Land. 
Darüber hinaus sinken weltweit die Fruchtbarkeitsraten. 
Dass die Weltbevölkerung trotzdem noch ein paar Generationen zunehmen wird, liegt primär an der steigenden Lebenserwartung.

Ein maßgeblicher Effekt könnte eintreten, wenn es global gelingen würde, das Leben auf dem Land lebenswerter zu gestalten.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Dass die Weltbevölkerung trotzdem noch ein paar Generationen zunehmen wird, liegt primär an der steigenden Lebenserwartung.



Nö,

das hängt einfach damit zusammen,

das es z. Bsp. in Afrika und Asien gar keine funktionierende Sozialsysteme gibt,
wie in der westlichen Welt.
Deswegen wird in diesen Regionen die Menschheitspopulation noch extrem ansteigen.

Ohne eine Umverteilung von finanziellen Mitteln,
in Verbindung mit dem Klimawandel,
werden wir in Europa richtig große Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Dass die Weltbevölkerung trotzdem noch ein paar Generationen zunehmen wird, liegt primär an der steigenden Lebenserwartung.


Das sieht man gut am Beispiel China, dessen Bevölkerungszahl trotz niedriger Geburtenrate weiter massiv anstieg. Und wenn in Ländern dann sowohl die Geburtenrate pro Elternpaar über 2 liegt und die Menschen durch unsere Medizin immer älter werden, dann explidieren Gesellschaften.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Ernst Klett Verlag - Terrasse - Schulbuecher, Lehrmaterialien und Lernmaterialien


----------



## Sparanus (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es gilt ja schon fast als Konsens, dass wir das Maximum mit 11 Milliarden etwa um 2100 erreichen.
Das sollte derzeit nicht die hauptsächliche Sorge sein.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wachstum ohne Ende,

der Rubel muss rollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Unbedarft des Restes.
> 
> Ich halte ein so massives Schrumpfen  der Bevölkerung von derzeit 80 auf 20 Mio. innerhalb von 2 Gens (also 60 Jahren) schlechterdings auf natürlichem Wege für unmöglich.



Ich von einem eher niedrigen Durchschnittsalter hier ausgegangen. Also Leute, die frühestens "jetzt", eher aber in 5-10 Jahren die nächste Generation in die Welt setzen, worauf es weitere 25-30 Jahre dauert, ehe die "übernächste geboren wird. Der so etwas "zu ermöglichen" bedeutet auch nicht "ab Geburt", sondern irgendwann innerhalb deren Lebens. Sagen wir im Alter von 45 Jahren, weil sich das so schön mit den ~35 aus den bisher genannten Zahlen zu 80 addiert. Und nein, auch in diesem Zeitfenster ist das definitiv keine nebenwirkungsfreie Maßnahme, sondern müsste (wenn man keine vorzeitigen Tode provozieren will), mit einer extremen Reduktion der Geburtenquote auf *zufaulzumrechnedeswegenrateich* 0,3 einhergehen, ohne zusätzliche Zuwanderung, und somit übergangsweise zu einer extrem überalterten Gesellschaft führen sowie natürlich einem totalen Kollaps aller auf stetes Wachstum ausgelegten Sozial- und Wirtschaftssysteme.

Also eigentlich war mein Satz ein etwas weniger gebieterisches "denk gar nicht dran" 



> Und das ganze bringt ja überhaupt nix, wenn in einem dicht besiedelten Kontinent wie Europa  ein Land sich leert, da müsste quasi die ganze Welt "mitmachen".



Aus ökologischen Gründen wäre ich zwar zusätzlich für eine globale Reduktion der Bevölkerung mit Zielwert 1 Mrd., aber solange es nur um die städtische Lebensweise geht, wäre Deutschland tatsächlich eines der Länder mit dem höchsten Bedarf. Klar, einige Stadt- und Inselstaaten liegen weitaus höher, aber die planen ja nicht mitgezählte Freiflächen in Sichtweite mit ein, und auch einige Staaten, die in den letzten ~80 Jahren Ziel großer Flüchtlingsströme waren, woran man nunmal nichts ändern kann. Aber unter den gewachsenen, großen Staaten spielt Deutschland weit vorne mit. Bangladesh, Indien, Benelux und Japan haben deutlich mehr, das wars. Großbritannien, Nigeria, Schweiz, Nepal und Italien kann man noch auf Augenhöhe mit uns zählen. Aber China z.B. hat schon 40% weniger, Frankreich (oder auch der Schnitt der EU) weniger als die Hälfte, selbst Griechenland liegt bei einem Drittel. Und das ist auch mit ein Grund dafür, dass das Leben in diesen Ländern, wenn sie ein gewisses Wohlstandsniveau haben, so angenehm wahrgenommen wird. Das von mir vorgeschlangene Niveau wäre auf Augenhöhe mit Irland, Bulgarien oder Mexiko. Also keinesweg entvölkerte Länder oder ein Level, dass es heute noch gar nicht gibt.



> Aber:
> Vielleicht verschwinden die Megacities auch in ein paar Generationen wieder.
> Ein erstes bescheidenes Anzeichen liefert die ungewöhnliche Entwicklung von Südkoreas Hauptstadt Seoul.
> Sie ist die bislang einzige ehemalige Megacity.
> In den elf Jahren nach 1988 hatte sie mehr als zehn Millionen Einwohner, danach sank ihre Einwohnerzahl bis 2015 auf 9,7 Millionen.



Also 5% Schwankungsbreite würde ich jetzt nicht auf die Goldwage legen, aktuell gibt man wieder 9,96 an. Im Prinzip kann man sagen, dass die Stadt bis Mitte der 80er so systematisch hochepuscht wurde, dass sich seitdem die Entwicklung eher in der umgebenden Metropolregion abspielt man nur noch leichte Fluktuationen über die nur auf dem Papier bestehende Stadtgrenze hat.



> Auch der Großraum Tokio hat 2019 mit 38,3 Millionen Einwohnern seinen Zenit wohl erreicht und soll sich bis 2030 leicht rückläufig entwickeln.



Auch hier ist "leicht rückläufig" meilenweit von "verschwinden" entfernt. Tokyos Mikro-Apartments und noch kleinere Wohnkonzepte sind ein Überschwinger, den keiner Mag und der nur im Zuge einer Boom-Dynamik möglich ist. Sowas baut sich von selbst und wenn ein Stadt nicht mehr massenhaft neue Leute anzieht, nimmt die Dichte zwangsläufig ein Bisschen ab - alte Menschen ziehen selten in kleinere Wohnungen um, habe also eine etwas geringere Wohndichte und sie sind in Boomstädten unterprepräsentiert, weil nur die jungen Leute hinziehen. Nach dieser Wachstumsphase dauert es ein paar Jahrzehnte, bis sich wieder eine normale Alterspyramide ausgebildet hat und man von einem stabilen Zustand sprechen kann. Dieser Overshoot ist aber nicht gerade riesig im Vergleich zur Gesamtbevölkerung und er stellt keinen systematischen Trend in Gegenrichtung dar. Sicher wird es auch so etwas in 1-2 Jahrzehnten wieder geben, wir erleben seit längerem Schweinezyklen von "in der Stadt ist geil" und "im Grünen ist geil", aber rein physisch ist es eben nicht möglich, die heute in Städten versammelten Leute über das Land zu verteilen.



> Ein maßgeblicher Effekt könnte eintreten, wenn es global gelingen würde, das Leben auf dem Land lebenswerter zu gestalten.



Damit löst du aber eben nicht die ökologischen Probleme. Die Menschen in Städten zu konzentrieren, ist gut für Umwelt und Klima - kurze Wege, kompakte Bauformen, effiziente Energienutzung. Nur für die Menschen selbst ist es oft unschön und das müssen wir vor Ort ändern, um eben nicht noch mehr Land zuzubetonieren. Landleben attraktiver zu machen macht ökologisch wie ökonomisch nur in kleinem Maßstab Sinn - man sollte darauf achten, dass bestehene Kleinstädte mit guter Bausubstanz nicht einfach aufgegeben werden. Aber die Städter in neue Häuser auf dem Land zu stecken ist die schlechteste Idee überhaupt.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus ökologischen Gründen wäre ich zwar zusätzlich für eine globale Reduktion der Bevölkerung mit Zielwert 1 Mrd



Bei dem derzeitigen Ressoucenverbrauch würde die Grenze bei 500 Millionen Menschen liegen,

ohne das wir unseren Planeten an die Wand fahren.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und wie stellt ihr euch das vor, wie man die Erdbevölkerung auf 1 Milliarde reduzieren soll?
Soll der Großteil ausgelöscht werden, oder was?
Solche Forderungen halte ich immer für utopisch. Und moralisch auch bedenklich.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Steuerfreiheit für kinderlose Paare, Streichung aller familienbezogenen Leistungen des Staates,
Einführung von Strafsteuern für Großfamilien ...

In ärmeren Ländern müsste man erstmal funktionierende Sozialsysteme aufbauen,
dazu käme noch eine Schulpflicht für alle Kinder,
sowie kostenfreien Zugang zu Verhütungsmitteln einführen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Steuerfreiheit für kinderlose Paare, Streichung aller familienbezogenen Leistungen des Staates,
> Einführung von Strafsteuern für Großfamilien ...


Gerade in den reicheren Industriestaaten läuft es anders herum. U.a. wegen dem Rentensystem.
Und der Demografie.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Und wie stellt ihr euch das vor, wie man die Erdbevölkerung auf 1 Milliarde reduzieren soll?



Mehr Bildung. Die Frauen müssen unabhängig werden und sie müssen vor allem über sich selbst entscheiden können.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Achso. Und dann wird die Weltbevölkerung von heute auf morgen von 7 Milliarden auf 1 Milliarde reduziert.
Im Gegenteil die wird erst noch weiter ansteigen...


----------



## Sparanus (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Alternative ist halt Massenmord und ganz unter uns:
Das kommt nicht gut an


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Und dann wird die Weltbevölkerung von heute auf morgen von 7 Milliarden auf 1 Milliarde reduziert.
> Im Gegenteil die wird erst noch weiter ansteigen...



Natürlich wird sie ansteigen. Es geht nur darum, dass man gegensteuert und das geht nur über Bildung und Aufklärung.
Irgendwann wird die Bevölkerung auch wieder sinken, nur ist eben die Frage, ob der Mensch einen eigenen Einfluss darauf hat oder ob es dann Zwang ist.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Theoretisch ist es ganz einfach: Die Ein-Kind-Politik reduziert die Population, die Zwei-Kind-Politik hält die Population stabil und führt mit der Zeit auch zu einer Reduktion, weil niemand mehr als zwei Kinder haben darf, aber Etliche ohnehin nur ein Kind oder gar keine Kinder haben wollen.

Grundsätzlich ist der Variante mit zwei Kindern pro Paar auch deshalb sinnvoll, weil sich die Ein-Kind-Politik in vielerlei Hinsicht als problematisch herausgestellt hat. Beispielsweise braucht man dann auch Steuermechanismen für eine gesunde Geschlechterverteilung, die weder fortpflanzungstechnisch, noch sozial, noch ethisch machbar sind.

Um eine rationale, unaufgeregte Umverteilungsdebatte kommt man allerdings trotzdem nicht herum, denn eine reduzierte Weltbevölkerung führt bekanntlich nicht automatisch dazu, dass es Mensch und Umwelt besser geht. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn die größte Bevölkerungsreduktion dort erfolgen würde, wo *nicht* 90% der Ressourcen verbraucht werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Gerade in den reicheren Industriestaaten läuft es anders herum. U.a. wegen dem Rentensystem.
> Und der Demografie.



Also wegen dem Geld. Zwischenfrage: Gibt es noch irgendwas anderes, was in Industrienationen "wegen dem Geld" nicht so läuft, wie es für den Planeten gut wäre?




Mahoy schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist es ganz einfach: Die Ein-Kind-Politik reduziert die Population, die Zwei-Kind-Politik hält die Population stabil und führt mit der Zeit auch zu einer Reduktion, weil niemand mehr als zwei Kinder haben darf, aber Etliche ohnehin nur ein Kind oder gar keine Kinder haben wollen.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist der Variante mit zwei Kindern pro Paar auch deshalb sinnvoll, weil sich die Ein-Kind-Politik in vielerlei Hinsicht als problematisch herausgestellt hat. Beispielsweise braucht man dann auch Steuermechanismen für eine gesunde Geschlechterverteilung, die weder fortpflanzungstechnisch, noch sozial, noch ethisch machbar sind.
> 
> Um eine rationale, unaufgeregte Umverteilungsdebatte kommt man allerdings trotzdem nicht herum, denn eine reduzierte Weltbevölkerung führt bekanntlich nicht automatisch dazu, dass es Mensch und Umwelt besser geht. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn die größte Bevölkerungsreduktion dort erfolgen würde, wo *nicht* 90% der Ressourcen verbraucht werden.



Man sollte ordentlich Erbschaftssteuern erheben, dann hat man gerade bei haufenweise Einzelerben recht viel Mittel für Umverteilung frei. 

Ist aber alles sehr langfristig und mit weiteren Bauchschmerzen verbunden. Deswegen von meiner Seite her kein Ansatz zu mittelfristigen Lösung des Klimaproblems, aber langfristig ein wichtiger Bestandteil, wenn wir ökologisches und schönes Leben für alle kombinieren wollen. Da "schön" für uns "über dem deutschen Durchschnitt" bedeutet, Tendenz ständig steigend, und der bereits bei gut 3 Erden OHNE Rückzugsräume für die Natur liegt, müssen wir den Ressourcenverbrauch pro Lebensstandard nämlich um mindestens 90% senken, ehe man ihn allen zugestehen kann. Bei weiter explodierender Weltbevölkerung sogar um 95%. Und das halte ich für technisch vollkommen unmöglich. Schlussfolgerung:
a) die Welt der Zukunft ist entweder noch ungerechter als heute (wahrscheinlich, aber nicht wünschenswert)
b) der künftige Lebensstandard in Deutschland ist weitaus schlechter (irgendwann zwangsläufig, aber kontrolliert nicht machbar. Und für mich privat nicht wünschenswert )
c) die Weltbevölkerung ist künftig deutlich kleiner
Ich würde c) eindeutig bevorzugen und der erste Schritt dazu ist eine Drosselung der Geburten- unter die Sterberate ASAP. Da ich kein Unmensch bin und Maßnahme gegen bestehende Familien und damit Kinder für inakzeptabel halte (die kleinen Plagen sind zwar nervig und schädlich, aber sie können nichts dafür), sollten zumindest alle Maßnahmen zur Steigerung von Geburten/gegen Verhütung streng verboten werden.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Naja, was hat denn die "1 Kind Politik" in manchen Ländern bisher gebracht?
Man braucht sich ja nur China angucken. Wurde dort die Bevölkerung dadurch deutlich reduziert? Meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Derzeit beanspruchen 10% der Weltbevölkerung 90% der Ressourcen. Aber es geht nicht 90% der Weltbevölkerung dreckig, obwohl sie sich 10% der Ressourcen teilen müssen.

Ich werfe daher Variante d) in den Raum: Wir ändern zu aller erst unsere Einstellung dazu, was ein "schönes" Leben ist. Danach reduziert man Verschwendung, die weder lebensnotwendig ist, noch den Lebensstandard über das Lebensnotwendige erhöht.

Selbstverständlich wird man (auch) in Deutschland irgendwo Abstriche beim Luxus machen müssen. Aber 90% Reduktion des Lebensstandards? Welcher soll das sein? Der durchschnittliche tatsächliche? Der durchschnittlich vom deutschen Michel angestrebte? Der hierzulande höchstmögliche? 

Ich würde ja nach Adam Riese und Eva Zwerg behaupten, dass - wenn 10% ihren 90prozentigen Ressourcenbedarfs um ein Fünftel reduzieren - der Ressourcenanteil der restlichen 90% ganz gehörig ansteigt. Und zwar bei der jetzigen Weltbevölkerungszahl. Kombiniert man das mit einer gescheiten Geburtenkontrolle, hat man in einem halben Jahrhundert die Lage schon gehörig entspannt, ohne auf magische und/oder fragwürdige Weise weite Teile der Menschheit verschwinden zu lassen.
Zur Beschleunigung des Verfahrens könnte man allerdings selektiv ein paar Leute verschwinden lassen, die sich besonders intensiv gegen notwendige Änderungen stemmen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Man braucht sich ja nur China angucken. Wurde dort die Bevölkerung dadurch deutlich reduziert? Meines Wissens nicht.



Man könnte jetzt spekulieren, wie viele Menschen in China heute leben, wenn es das nicht gäbe.
Das Problem ist aber, dass es einen Gender Genozid gibt, da männliche Nachkommen bevorzugt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Oder wie viele Menschen umgekommen wären weil man sie nicht hätte versorgen können.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt spekulieren, wie viele Menschen in China heute leben, wenn es das nicht gäbe.
> Das Problem ist aber, dass es einen Gender Genozid gibt, da männliche Nachkommen bevorzugt werden.



Und daraus reduzierend einen Gender Drain, weil sich das wirtschaftlich aufstrebende China die fehlenden Bräute einfach in den ärmeren Ländern Südostasiens holt - was das Problem dorthin verlagert, wo es nicht geschaffen wurde.

Nein, ideal sind - wie schon geschrieben - zwei Kinder pro Paar. Damit schafft man Optionen bei der Familienplanung, hält die Population und die Demographie stabil und einen leichten Bevölkerungsrückgang gibt es trotzt dem, weil nicht jeder zwei oder überhaupt Kinder möchte, aber trotzdem irgendwann stirbt.

So gesehen könnte man es auch so handhaben, dass weitere Kinder möglich sind, jedoch nur gegen erhebliche Zahlungen, die zweckgebunden für globale Entwicklungsprojekte verwendet werden müssen. So kann man auch Vermögen umschichten, aber es wird nicht (auweiaböse kommunistisch) enteignet, sondern die Zahler erwerben damit ein Privileg, was dennoch Unterprivilegierten zugute kommt.

ABER: Die Altersschere ist ebenfalls zu beachten. Mit zunehmender Lebenserwartung gibt es auch immer mehr Ältere, die nicht mehr selbst erwerbstätig sind; und man braucht eine entsprechende Zahl junger Menschen, die für diese sorgen - nach welchem Generationenmodell auch immer. Es sei denn natürlich, man möchte Geburtenkontrolle mit "Logan's Run" kombinieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, was hat denn die "1 Kind Politik" in manchen Ländern bisher gebracht?
> Man braucht sich ja nur China angucken. Wurde dort die Bevölkerung dadurch deutlich reduziert? Meines Wissens nicht.



Das Wachstum wurde massiv eingebremst.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/67/China_population_BC_400_to_2015.png

Zu einer deutlichen Senkung führt eine 1-Kind-Politik erst, wenn die Nachkommmensstarken Jahrgänge zu sterben beginnen. Das wäre in China bei der derzeitigen Lebenserwartung 2050-2070 zu erwarten, bis dahin werden die dortigen Boomer erstmal älter und die heute eines natürlichen Alters sterbenden Chinesen stammen aus einer Zeit, als das Land 500 Millionen (oder deutlich weniger) Einwohner hatte. Entsprechend ist die Todesrate noch relativ niedrig und hebt die (seit weitgehender Aufhebung Aufhebung der 1-Kind-Politik wieder steigende Geburtenrate noch mehr als auf. Vergleicht man die erhebliche Menge von Chinesen im typischen Fortpflanzungsalter mit der eher schmalen Gruppe im typischen Sterbealter, ist das aber schon ein riesen Erfolg. In 20-30 Jahren, wenn die künstlich verschlankten Generationen den Großteil der Fortpflanzung ausmachen (oder eben nicht) und die ersten Boomerjahrgänge das Ende ihres natürlichen Lebens erreichen, sollte sich die Billanz dann umkehren.

Anzumerken wäre, dass die 1-Kind-Politik immer eine ganze Reihe von Ausnahmen hatte und sie auf lokale 2-Kind-Politiken folgte. China selbst gibt laut Wiki 300 Millionen verhinderte Geburten an, was umgelegt auf 35 Jahre mit zusammen rund 700 Millionen eine Reduktion um "nur" 30% beim Nachwuchs und umgelegt auf bald 1,5 Milliarden Chinesen von 20% bei der Gesamtbevölkerung ist ist.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Derzeit beanspruchen 10% der Weltbevölkerung 90% der Ressourcen. Aber es geht nicht 90% der Weltbevölkerung dreckig, obwohl sie sich 10% der Ressourcen teilen müssen.
> 
> Ich werfe daher Variante d) in den Raum: Wir ändern zu aller erst unsere Einstellung dazu, was ein "schönes" Leben ist. Danach reduziert man Verschwendung, die weder lebensnotwendig ist, noch den Lebensstandard über das Lebensnotwendige erhöht.
> 
> Selbstverständlich wird man (auch) in Deutschland irgendwo Abstriche beim Luxus machen müssen. Aber 90% Reduktion des Lebensstandards? Welcher soll das sein? Der durchschnittliche tatsächliche? Der durchschnittlich vom deutschen Michel angestrebte? Der hierzulande höchstmögliche?



Ich habe nicht von einer 95%igen Reduktion des Lebensstandard gesprochen, sondern von einer 95%igen Reduktion des Ressourcenverbrauchs für selbigen. Allerdings glaube ich, dass du die größe dieser Zahl im Vergleich zum Einsparpotential durch Enthaltsamkeit komplett verschätzt. 10-25% könnten wir sicher einfach weglassen, ohne dass es uns zu schlecht geht. Aber der Rest muss eher durch Effizienz kommen, reine Askese in diesem Umfange würde niemand mitmachen. Vieles von dem, was in den letzten Jahrzehnten hinzugekommen ist, erscheint zwar komplett überflüssig, aber es verbraucht im Vergleich zu den Lebensstandarderungenschaften des mittleren 20. Jhd., vor allem bei Verkehr, Ernährung und dem allgemeinen Konsumstil, kaum Ressourcen. Umgekehrt müsste man sehr vieles von dem, was schon vor 1-2 Generationen als Standard galt, streichen, um auch nur in die Nähe des ökologisch akzeptablen zu kommen.  Wenn man mal vereinfacht den globalen Fußabdruck gemäß gleichnamigen Netzwerk heranzieht:
Deutschland, voller Lebensstandard: 4.8 gha
Slowakei, schon etwas schlechter: 4,2 gha
Südafrika, aufstrebendes Entwicklungsland: 3,2 gha
Rumänien, Quelle von Armutsmigration zu uns: 2,9 gha
Namibia, "ich habe keine Ahnung von dem Niveau, aber der krisenfreie Rest von Afrika ist zu warm": 2,7 gha (immer noch keine Halbierung)
Georgien, "wir akzeptieren Flüchtlinge von da"-Niveau: 2,1 gha
Kirgistan, "die meisten könnten es auf keiner Karte zeigen"-Klasse: 1,7 gha (noch keine 2/3 Einsparung)
Nepal, "ein Euphemismus wäre pitoresk": 1,1 gha
Afghanistan, ohne Verbrauch der Streitkräfte: 0,7 gha (yeah, 20%-Marke unterschritten. Fehlt nur noch eine weitere Halbierung)
Eritrea, "täglich sterbende Dutzende Menschen lieber auf dem Weg von da zu uns, als da zu bleiben": 0,5 gha. (gleichzeitig der niedrigste Wert überhaupt)
Ausgehend von derzeit 1,7 gha/Kopf, die wir zur Verfügung haben, und die aufgrund des Klimawandels (Wüstenbildung, steigender Meeresspiegel, etc.) mittelfristig auf 1,3-1,4 gha abnehmen dürfte sowie einer um 50% steigenden Weltbevölkerung, wäre der heutige Lebensstandard von Eritrea (und von Timor-Leste. Das ich nicht einmal kenne) gerade so akzeptabel, wenn wir eine andere Hälfte des Planetens für Natur reservieren wollen. Für alles, was darüber hinausgeht, gelten die drei Optionen:
- weniger Menschen
- ungleichmäßige Verteilung
- mehr Effizienz
Und letzterer Punkt schafft garantiert kein Faktor 9. Selbst eine Verdoppelung wäre schon viel. Die Zahl derjenigen, denen wir ein anständiges Leben ermöglichen können, ist also stark begrenzt. Wenn wir Ungerechtigkeit abschaffen wollen, ohne uns selbst in die deutlich vorindustrielle Zeit zurückzukatapultieren (und damit meine ich nicht nur "vor der Dampfmaschine", sondern auch vor "dem industriellen Walfang", vor "Schiffsbau auf venezianischem Niveau", etc.), dann darf es nur eine begrenzte Anzahl insgesamt geben, auf die die verfügbaren Ressourcen verteilt werden.

(Anm.: Bei der Länderliste habe ich bis zum vorletzten Punkt versucht, mich auf Länder aus mit uns vergleichbaren Klimaverhältnissen und ohne ekzessiven Verbrauch eigener Rohstoffe zu konzentrieren. Viele tropische Staaten, die nicht heizen müssen und in denen Klimaanlagen gegen 40 °C + 100% Luftfeuchte noch Luxus sind, schaffen immerhin die 2,x. Umgekehrt würden sich große Teile der GUS mit extremen Verbrauch fossiler Energie nach oben aus der Liste rausgekelgt, was in Kombination mit dem hohen Lebensstandard in Nordamerika und den schmalen gemäßigten Breiten in Afrika und Südamerika die Liste schnell sehr kurz werden ließ.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Um mal wieder zu Folgen des Klimawandels zu kommen:
Unter Wasser: Megacities in Gefahr | ARTE

Und endlich ein Punkt, der die richtige Zielgruppe darstellt. Denn wenn Wein schlecht und teuer wird, ja dann muss man reagieren, oder:
Wein: Klimawandel bedroht Haelfte der Weinanbaugebiete - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Mal einen anderen Link:

Klimafragen - Die 16 Fragen zum Klimawandel

Unglaublich, wie man die wissentschaftliche Erkenntnis in Frage stellt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wie man die wissentschaftliche Erkenntnis in Frage stellt.


Es soll, gerade unten den sich selber "Bildungsbürger" Nennenden, auch viele geben, die homöopathische Mittel einsetzen und überall verbal anpreisen. Da steht man jedesmal da und fragt sich, wie man reagieren soll, wenn Kollegen einem Kranken Zuckerkügelchen nahelegen. Den Aberglauben wirst Du aus Menschen nicht heraus bekommen,


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja das gibt es ja so eine Partei die beim Klimawandel wirklich auf die Wissenschaft vertraut und bei Medizin etwas weniger.^^


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es soll, gerade unten den sich selber "Bildungsbürger" Nennenden, auch viele geben, die homöopathische Mittel einsetzen und überall verbal anpreisen. Da steht man jedesmal da und fragt sich, wie man reagieren soll, wenn Kollegen einem Kranken Zuckerkügelchen nahelegen. Den Aberglauben wirst Du aus Menschen nicht heraus bekommen,



Zwischen Homöopathie und Wissentschaft liegen aber auch Welten.

Homööphätische Präparate werden meistens von Heilpraktiker verteilt.

Also von Leuten,

welche über keinerlei medizinische Kenntnisse verfügen.

Man kann auch sagen, das sind Quarksalber.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Man kann auch sagen, das sind Quarksalber.


Jain, pflanzliche Medizin und ganzheitliche UIntersuchungen sind etwas ganz anderes als Homoöpathie, ganz etwas anderes. Fast alle pflanzlichen Stoffe haben wissenschaftlich bestätigte Wirkungen, oft schwache, oft starke nebenwirkungen, aber es gibt Wirkungen. Ganz im Gegensatz zum Schlangenöl der Homöopathie.

 Ich wählte den Vergleich auch nur, weil eine bestimmte Ablehnung wissenschaftlicher Ergebnisse, und genau das machen Nutzer der Homoöpathie, ähnlichen mechanismen folgt, wie das Ablehnen der wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse zum Klimawandel und dessen Ursache.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja das gibt es ja so eine Partei die beim Klimawandel wirklich auf die Wissenschaft vertraut und bei Medizin etwas weniger.^^



du kannst da nicht pauschalisieren. In jeder Partei gibt es ein paar Spinner.
Und rauswerfen kannst du die Leute ja auch nicht. Ich würde die ignorieren.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Anhänger der Homöopathie gehen davon aus, dass sich durch Verringerung von Substanz die Information erhöht. Und nach diesem Grundsatz argumentieren sie auch.  

Und das Schlimmste ist, manche Ärzte und Apotheker, die es besser wissen sollten, unterstützen den Unfug auch noch. Ich war letztens in der Apotheke und wollte etwas Linderndes für eine Rachenentzündung. Was wird mir über die Theke gereicht? - Ein homöopathisches Mittel!
Die Dame auf der anderen Seite hat mich sehr verkniffen angeschaut, nachdem ich ihr ausgesucht freundlich erklärt habe, dass mir für das empfohlene Präparat der Glaube fehlt und ich gerne etwas medizinisch Wirksames hätte ...


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Anhänger der Homöopathie gehen davon aus, dass sich durch Verringerung von Substanz die Information erhöht. Und nach diesem Grundsatz argumentieren sie auch.
> 
> Und das Schlimmste ist, manche Ärzte und Apotheker, die es besser wissen sollten, unterstützen den Unfug auch noch. Ich war letztens in der Apotheke und wollte etwas Linderndes für eine Rachenentzündung. Was wird mir über die Theke gereicht? - Ein homöopathisches Mittel!
> Die Dame auf der anderen Seite hat mich sehr verkniffen angeschaut, nachdem ich ihr ausgesucht freundlich erklärt habe, dass mir für das empfohlene Präparat der Glaube fehlt und ich gerne etwas medizinisch Wirksames hätte ...










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SAIrLseST0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> nachdem ich ihr ausgesucht freundlich erklärt habe, dass mir für das empfohlene Präparat der Glaube fehlt und ich gerne etwas medizinisch Wirksames hätte ...



Einfach benutzen, der Glaube kommt später.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach benutzen, der Glaube kommt später.



Bist du verrückt? Ich probiere doch nicht auf blauen Dunst etwas, was auf allerhöchste Wirksamkeit verdünnt wurde!
Wenn, dann fange ich erst einmal mit purer Lachesis oder Belladonna an, damit es nicht gleich so reinhaut!


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> du kannst da nicht pauschalisieren. In jeder Partei gibt es ein paar Spinner.
> Und rauswerfen kannst du die Leute ja auch nicht. Ich würde die ignorieren.


Nein, es ist nicht pauschal, aber die Grünen haben genug Mitglieder die daran glauben um zu verhindern, dass die Partei eine klare Position dagegen vertritt.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nicht pauschal, aber die Grünen haben genug Mitglieder die daran glauben um zu verhindern, dass die Partei eine klare Position dagegen vertritt.



Die Grünen sind aktuell nicht in der Lage, das Thema anzunehmen und es zu diskutieren. Das hat ja der letzte Parteitag gezeigt.
Genauso kannst du die Union kritisieren, dass es dort immer noch eine Menge Leute gibt, die was gegen gleichgeschlechtliche Partnerschaften haben.
Ich würde mir jetzt da keinen Kopf machen, weil die paar Spinner bei den Grünen eben sowieso keine Mehrheit haben und die können dann verwursten, was auch immer sie wollen. Es hat keinen Einfluss auf die politischen Postionen der Partei.
Viel eher kritisiere ich, dass der Homöo Kram immer noch von den Krankenkassen -- also von mir -- mitfinanziert wird. Das muss beendet werden. Aber das ist Aufgabe der Regierungskoalition, in der die Grünen nicht beteiligt sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Mal einen anderen Link:
> 
> Klimafragen - Die 16 Fragen zum Klimawandel
> 
> Unglaublich, wie man die wissentschaftliche Erkenntnis in Frage stellt.



Eine Seite, die Seriosität suggerieren will und mit einem Zitat von Michael Crichton eröffnet? Ist das jetzt Satire oder Real-Satire?




Mahoy schrieb:


> Anhänger der Homöopathie gehen davon aus, dass sich durch Verringerung von Substanz die Information erhöht. Und nach diesem Grundsatz argumentieren sie auch.
> 
> Und das Schlimmste ist, manche Ärzte und Apotheker, die es besser wissen sollten, unterstützen den Unfug auch noch. Ich war letztens in der Apotheke und wollte etwas Linderndes für eine Rachenentzündung. Was wird mir über die Theke gereicht? - Ein homöopathisches Mittel!
> Die Dame auf der anderen Seite hat mich sehr verkniffen angeschaut, nachdem ich ihr ausgesucht freundlich erklärt habe, dass mir für das empfohlene Präparat der Glaube fehlt und ich gerne etwas medizinisch Wirksames hätte ...



Du hättest sie einfach homöopathisch bezahlen sollen.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Seite, die Seriosität suggerieren will und mit einem Zitat von Michael Crichton eröffnet? Ist das jetzt Satire oder Real-Satire?



Die Hälfte der Leute, die da aufgeführt sind, haben direkt oder indirekt Kontakt mit den Klimafans von Eike.
Das spricht natürlich für Seriosität.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Seite, die Seriosität suggerieren will und mit einem Zitat von Michael Crichton eröffnet? Ist das jetzt Satire oder Real-Satire?



Weder ... noch. Da wird sich verzweifelt auf einen Vorreiter der Klimawandelleugner-Szene berufen, der gar keiner ist.

Crichton hat zwar kurz nach der Jahrtausendwende einige Argumente der Szene aufgegriffen, gehörte aber meines Wissens nie zu den Leugnern. Ihm ging es eher um die Unterscheidung von Fakten und Hysterie nach damaligem Kenntnisstand hinsichtlich der Ursachen und der tatsächlichen Bedrohung. Nun ja, und darum, einen Thriller provokant zu vermarkten.
Das wirklich Tragische ist eigentlich, dass die spezifischen Daten, die er zur Voraussetzung gemacht hatte, um ihn zu überzeugen, zwei Jahre nach seinem Ablegen zur Verfügung standen.

Übrigens war Crichton, einmal ganz ungeachtet dieser unrühmlichen Episode, witzigerweise ein Freund regenerativer Energie und hätte sicherlich auch gewusst, dass ein dramatisch vor dem Windpark inszenierter toter Vogel zwar nicht ausgeschlossen ist, aber dass durch sämtliche Alternativen nicht nur einzelne Tiere, sondern ganze Arten bedroht sind. 



> Du hättest sie einfach homöopathisch bezahlen sollen.



Habe ich doch. Sie hat die Information bekommen, aber kein Geld.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Endlich kommt die Umweltministerin auch mal auf die Idee, die ich schon seit Jahren fordere:
Umweltministerin fuer „Bonus-Malus-System“: Kaeufer von spritfressenden Autos sollen mehr zahlen - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel

Und den Einwurf der CDU/FDP finde ich auch Lustig.
Welche Familie brauch denn bitte einen Tuareg, wo es auch ein Golf Variant oder Touran tut. (Vergleich jeweils auf andere Marken übertragbar)


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Antrieb aus Abfall | swa

Habt ihr das eigentlich schon mal gesehen? Mir war das Thema noch gar nicht so aufgefallen. Klar Pflanzen nur für Gas anbauen ist nicht die Lösung, aber unsere Abfälle nutzen? Warum nicht?


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und den Einwurf der CDU/FDP finde ich auch Lustig.
> Welche Familie brauch denn bitte einen Tuareg, wo es auch ein Golf Variant oder Touran tut. (Vergleich jeweils auf andere Marken übertragbar)



Andi Scheuer hat ja auch gesagt, dass ein generelles Tempolimit gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand ist.
CSU halt.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Andi Scheuer hat ja auch gesagt, dass ein generelles Tempolimit gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand ist.


Was ist dann Verschwenden über einer halbe Milliarde an Steuergeldern (hihi, "Scheuergeldern")

CSU halt.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Vielleicht erlöst uns Söder irgendwann von Scheuer und Seehofer.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Vielleicht erlöst uns Söder irgendwann von Scheuer und Seehofer.


...und dann am Besten auch gleich noch von ihm selber.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Söder führt die CSU in die Opposition.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Andi Scheuer hat ja auch gesagt, dass ein generelles Tempolimit gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand ist.



Da hat der Herr Scheuer in einem Satz gleich zwei Dinge erwähnt, mit denen er auf Kriegsfuß steht ...


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Da hat der Herr Scheuer in einem Satz gleich zwei Dinge erwähnt, mit denen er auf Kriegsfuß steht ...



Ich fand sein Auftritt beim Lanz verwirrend. Offenbar hat er eine andere Ansicht von Rechtssprechung als der Europäische Gerichtshof.


----------



## compisucher (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Herr Scheuer ist das Retro Modell "1955" der CSU...


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ist dann Verschwenden über einer halbe Milliarde an Steuergeldern (hihi, "Scheuergeldern")
> 
> CSU halt.


Und woanders werden Kassiererinnen für das unterschlagen von Pfandbons im Centbereich fristlos gekündigt.

auch wenn per Gericht die Kündigung im nachhinein als unwirksam erklärt wurde.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



compisucher schrieb:


> Herr Scheuer ist das Retro Modell "1955" der CSU...



Nö,

das ist halt ein Politiker, welcher in der heutigen Zeit angekommen ist. 

10 Jahre knechten,

in dieser Zeit ein Netzwerk aufbauen,

wenn was schiefläuft,

wird eben danach richtig abkassiert.
Aufsichtsratsposten werden doch vergoldet.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Frontal21 hat die Netzwerke und Arbeitsweise der Klimawandelleugner aufgedeckt. Finanziert aus der Öl und Kohlelobby. 

Undercover bei Klimawandel-Leugnern - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Klimaleugner werden eh wieder Lügenpresse brüllen.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Klimaleugner werden eh wieder Lügenpresse brüllen.



Es ist doch ganz offensichtlich, dass Frontal21 hat diese armen Menschen unter Drogen gesetzt und geblitzdingst hat, damit sie sich gegenüber vermeintlich Gleichgesinnten als verlogene und opportunistische Faktenfälscher und Geldschieber outen. Normalerweise sind das einfach nur kritische Zeitgenossen, die sich nicht der allgemeinen Klimahysterie unterwerfen wollen!

(Wer Sarkasmus findet, darf ihn behalten.)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Frontal21 hat die Netzwerke und Arbeitsweise der Klimawandelleugner aufgedeckt. Finanziert aus der Öl und Kohlelobby.
> 
> Undercover bei Klimawandel-Leugnern - ZDFmediathek



Passendes Interview für all diejenigen, die Texte gegenüber Videos bevorzugen:
Reporter ueber verdeckte Recherche: Geschaeftsmodell Klimaleugnung - taz.de


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Schon krass die Temperaturen:
Erderwaermung: Waermster Tag in argentinischer Antarktis | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hier mal wieder etwas zum Kopfschütteln. Und was wird passieren? Nüscht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gIek3bi9qvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Satire sollte eigentlich auch mal zum Denken anregen ...

"Sollte" ist aber kein Muss.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder etwas zum Kopfschütteln. Und was wird passieren? Nüscht



Dass der Scheuer überhaupt noch im Amt ist, ist ein Armutszeugnis der Regierung.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass der Scheuer überhaupt noch im Amt ist, ist ein Armutszeugnis der Regierung.



Nö, 

das nennt man Arbeitsplatzverteidigung.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Solche Menschen dürfen unbehelligt hohe Steuergelder verschwenden.
Und der kleine Mann der mal Schwarzarbeit macht wird behandelt wie ein Schwerverbrecher.
Verkehrte Welt.

Ich will Schwarzarbeit damit nicht schön reden bzw bagatellisieren, aber das zeigt eine große Diskrepanz in der Verhältnismäßigkeit.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Kemmerich will auf Geld aus Ministerpraesidentenamt verzichten: RHEINPFALZ.de

Daran glaubt doch keiner,
wenn sich die Wogen geglättet haben,
wird erstmal richtig abkassiert

Ein Tag im Amt.

Unglaublich wie unsere Steuergelder verschleudert werden


----------



## Mahoy (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Soweit ich weiß, kann man formal zustehende Zahlungen nicht verzichten. Aber sie spenden, das ginge. Und ich denke, Herr Kemmerich wird da auch tun.

Die Frage ist nur, ob nur unter dem (über-) parteilichen / öffentlichen Druck oder tatsächlich aus Überzeugung ... So wahnsinnig viel Überzeugung habe ich bei den Gelben bisher nicht erlebt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, kann man formal zustehende Zahlungen nicht verzichten. Aber sie spenden, das ginge. Und ich denke, Herr Kemmerich wird da auch tun.
> 
> Die Frage ist nur, ob nur unter dem (über-) parteilichen / öffentlichen Druck oder tatsächlich aus Überzeugung ... So wahnsinnig viel Überzeugung habe ich bei den Gelben bisher nicht erlebt.



Sein Wahlerfolg wird im persönlich angelastet (auch wenn eigentlich die CDU die Schuld trägt), und die Annahme des Amtes sowie seine Bekräftigung nach 12 Stunden waren sehr kritikwürdig. Wenn er also künftig auf dem politische Pflaster nochmal irgendwas reißen will, muss er jetzt massiv Schadensbegrenzung betreiben.

Umgekehrt wird auch das genannte Jahresgehalt eines MPs nicht am ersten Arbeitstag ausgezahlt, sondern wäre auf die tatsächliche Amtszeit umzulegen und es ist noch mit seinen Bezügen als Abgeordneter zu verrechnen. Vermutlich kriegt er nach seinem hoffentlich zeitnahen (s.o.) Rücktritt als kommissarischer außerdem nochmal etwas weniger. Tatsächlich verzichten wird er also nur auf wenige 1000 €, was selbst für einen kalt rechnenden FDPler die lohnende Alternative zu verbrannter Erde ist, die ihm auf Jahre hinaus jeden Monat einige 1000er Einnahmen blockieren würde.

Aber gehört das nicht alles wenn dann in den AFD-Thread? Hier gehts um Klimawandel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Lösungen....






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CWjfBI_JAvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt wird auch das genannte Jahresgehalt eines MPs nicht am ersten Arbeitstag ausgezahlt, sondern wäre auf die tatsächliche Amtszeit umzulegen und es ist noch mit seinen Bezügen als Abgeordneter zu verrechnen.



Das ist nicht das Jahresgehalt, sondern das für einen Monat. 

Das steht ihm ab dem ersten Tag im Amt zu. 

Thueringen-Wahl: So viel Geld bekommt FDP-Politiker Kemmerich fuer seine Amtszeit


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

- Offftopic-


DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das Jahresgehalt, sondern das für einen Monat.


Da bekommen schnöde Abteilungsleiter bei VW, wenn sie sich gut verkauft haben, mehr.
 Das ist der topverdienende Politiker Thüringens, kein Angestellter im  mittleren Management. 

Hungerlohn ....


----------



## Mahoy (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da bekommen schnöde Abteilungsleiter bei VW, wenn sie sich gut verkauft haben, mehr.
> Das ist der topverdienende Politiker Thüringens, kein Angestellter im  mittleren Management.
> 
> Hungerlohn ....



Hätte er mal auf den Guido gehört: "Arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen!"

Gibt es eigentlich verbriefte Daten, wie sich das Wiederkäuen politischer Slogans auf den Klimawandel auswirkt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das Jahresgehalt, sondern das für einen Monat.
> 
> Das steht ihm ab dem ersten Tag im Amt zu.
> 
> Thueringen-Wahl: So viel Geld bekommt FDP-Politiker Kemmerich fuer seine Amtszeit



Link gelesen, auf den meine Aussage zurück ging? In dem standen nur die 93000 € drin. Und die sind garantiert nicht das Monatsgehalt 
Das mit der mindest-Übergangszeit, die eine anteilige Auszahlung auf mindest 4,5 Monatsgehälter hebt, wusste ich zum Zeitpunkt meines Posts allerdings noch nicht.

Stellt sich mir die Frage ...
Welches 0-Hirn hat diese Minimum-Regelung eigentlich eingeführt? Strenggenommen stünde es einer Partei mit absoluter Mehrheit ja sogar frei, jedem einzelnen ihrer Abgeordneten (und, soweit in Thüringen auch nicht-Parlementsmitglieder passives Wahlrecht für den Posten haben: Absolut jedem) 93000 € aus der Staatskasse zu schenken, in dem sie einfach im 24-h-Takt (oder auch kürzer) Neuwahlen und Vertrauensfragen mit wechselndem Personal aufeinander folgen lassen. Und nach 6 Monaten könnte man wieder mit dem ersten anfangen. Gut, wiedergewählt wird man so nicht, aber mit den abweichenden Abgabenordnungen für Beamte entspräche das über eine vierjährige Legislaturperiode rund 24 Durchschnitts-Jahresnettogehältern und im Durchschnitt sollte ein Landespolitiker nicht soviel mehr als der Durchschnitt verdienen. Also ein mal von Wahl bis Wahl so richtig bescheißen wäre lukrativer, als zwei Jahrzehnte fleißig zu sein und es hindert einem ja niemand daran, nach den vier Jahren noch für weitere Einkommen zu sorgen.

Zugegeben: Extremes Beispiel und ich würde nichts sagen, wenn das durch eine Regelungslücke möglich wäre. Aber hier gibt es mit der Mindestauszahlung extra eine Sonderregelung, die solche Abkassierlücken für Kurzzeit-MPs überhaupt erst schafft. Und das konträr zu jeder Logik, denn ein Übergangsgeld sollte einem ja eigentlich die Wiedereingliederung nach einer Ausnahmeperiode erleichtern (die Belastungen als MP würde ich da mal akzeptieren). Diese Rückanpassung wiederum sollte nicht aber einer gewissen Grenze mit der Amtszeit skalieren, sondern bis zu einer gewissen Grenze: Wer 1 Tag MP war, braucht 2 Tage um sich wieder einzufinden, wer es 1 Monat war vielleicht 1 Woche, nach 1 Jahr 1 Monat und nach 4 Jahren ein Quartal, aber auch nach 44 Jahren nicht mehr als 1 Jahr.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das mit der mindest-Übergangszeit, die eine anteilige Auszahlung auf mindest 4,5 Monatsgehälter hebt, wusste ich zum Zeitpunkt meines Posts allerdings noch nicht.


Siehste! Auch du bist nicht allwissend.

Edit:

Permafrostboden in Sibirien: Wenn er taut, ist Weltklima in Gefahr | GMX

Arktis: Forscher finden zwei Millionen Methan-Hotspots - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Permafrostboden in Sibirien: Wenn er taut, ist Weltklima in Gefahr | GMX



Ich habe wieder mal richtig 

"Kremlchef Wladimir Putin wandte sich kurz vor Weihnachten mit deutlichen  Worten an seine Landsleute: "Wir müssen alles tun, was wir können, um  den Klimawandel zu stoppen."

Ohne das Einkommen aus Kohle-, Erdöl- und Erdgasverkauf
wäre dieses Land doch schon längst Pleite.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Klimawandel-Geschaeftsidee: Groenland will Schmelzwasser an Unternehmen verkaufen - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Klimawandel-Geschaeftsidee: Groenland will Schmelzwasser an Unternehmen verkaufen - DER SPIEGEL



Unglaublich,

wie dämlich man sein muss,

um überhaupt erstmal auf eine solche Idee zu kommen.

Wenn Dänemark den Geldhahn abdreht,

ist da ohnehin Ruhe.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich habe wieder mal richtig [emoji38]
> 
> "Kremlchef Wladimir Putin wandte sich kurz vor Weihnachten mit deutlichen  Worten an seine Landsleute: "Wir müssen alles tun, was wir können, um  den Klimawandel zu stoppen."
> 
> ...


Immerhin leugnet er ihn nicht...


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Immerhin leugnet er ihn nicht...



Halb Sibirien taut auf. Leugnen wäre da schon albern.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wir haben genug andere Präsidenten die genau das tun.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ja, schon irgendwie traurig,

wie das jetzt so abläuft.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Heute mal in der Stadt unterwegs gewesen und grade erstmal gemerkt wie viele Akku Lieferwagen inzwischen unterwegs sind.


----------



## EPBAPA (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Niza schrieb:


> Ich selber bin der Meinung, dass es einen von Menschen verursachten Klimawandel gibt.
> Man sieht es alleine schon, wenn man mal in die Nachrichten schaut oder nach draußen schaut (z.B. Januar 2014 über +10°C) .



Ich finde nicht, dass man der Temperatur ansieht, ob sie durch Menschen verursacht wurde.
Wir können zwar den CO_2-Ausstoß reduzieren, aber wir wissen nicht, ob es am Ende etwas bringt, weil wir nicht wissen, ob das CO_2 für den Temperaturanstieg verantwortlich war. Selbst wenn, wissen auch nicht, ob durch die bereits höhere Temperatur noch mehr CO_2 durch Mikroorganismen ausgestoßen wird, sodass wir eventuell den Ausstoß selbst gar nicht so weit reduzieren können, dass es ausreichend ist. Wir wissen evtl. auch nicht, ob wir nicht alleine durch unsere Existenz zu viel Methan ausstoßen usw.

Da wir ohnehin nichts anderes tun können, müssen wir eben versuchen, die Treibhausgase zu verringern. Allerdings hat es unangenehme Nebeneffekte: Das meiste CO_2 wird nicht durch den Gebrauch von Waren, sondern bei deren Herstellung und Transport ausgestoßen. Folglich müssen wir irgendwann den Konsum reduzieren und z.B. Waren, die eine lange Strecke zurücklegten, extrem besteuern. Kein Wunder, dass das den meisten ab diesem Punkt dann nicht mehr gefällt - bisher hat man damit nur die Leute dazu gebracht ihre Kühlschränke etc. auszuwechseln (mehr Konsum) und somit eher für noch mehr CO_2-Ausstoß gesorgt.
Außerdem ist es quasi unmöglich, den Konsum zu verringern, während im Bereich des Äquators und unterhalb die Bevölkerung weiter wächst. Denn die müssen etwas essen und wenn dort, wo noch etwas wächst, Regenwald steht, dann muss der eben weichen. Die werden nicht freiwillig verhungern. 

Wenn wir in Peru den Salzsee ausbaggern und hier dann mit Lithium-Ionen-Akku Auto fahren, werden die Peruaner, die das Geld bekommen haben, sich damit eben einen Fernseher und all das Zeug kaufen, was wir hier auf "grün" machen und reduzieren wollen. Ich habe nichts dagegen, auf "Ökostrom" umzustellen, aber macht Euch da keine großen Hoffnungen. Die Welt wäre nur in der Form zu erhalten, wenn man sich auf der Erde einigen würde, bevölkerungsmäßig ins Mittelalter zurückzuschrumpfen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



EPBAPA schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, dass man der Temperatur ansieht, ob sie durch Menschen verursacht wurde.
> Wir können zwar den CO_2-Ausstoß reduzieren, aber wir wissen nicht, ob es am Ende etwas bringt, weil wir nicht wissen, ob das CO_2 für den Temperaturanstieg verantwortlich war.



Mal wieder wissenschaftliche Fakten ignorieren?
Irgendwie Afd Wähler?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



EPBAPA schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, dass man der Temperatur ansieht, ob sie durch Menschen verursacht wurde.
> Wir können zwar den CO_2-Ausstoß reduzieren, aber wir wissen nicht, ob es am Ende etwas bringt, weil wir nicht wissen, ob das CO_2 für den Temperaturanstieg verantwortlich war. Selbst wenn, wissen auch nicht, ob durch die bereits höhere Temperatur noch mehr CO_2 durch Mikroorganismen ausgestoßen wird, sodass wir eventuell den Ausstoß selbst gar nicht so weit reduzieren können, dass es ausreichend ist. Wir wissen evtl. auch nicht, ob wir nicht alleine durch unsere Existenz zu viel Methan ausstoßen usw.



Wir wissen, dass CO2 diese Wirkung hat.
Wir wissen, dass biologische und abiologische Folgeprozesse weiterhin CO2 und Methan freisetzen werden.
Wir wissen, dass wir nicht genug einsparen können, um den Klimawandel auf null reduzieren.

Und das alles wissen wir größtenteils seit 1,5-2,5 Jahrzehnten, einiges davon sogar seit 1,5 Jahrhunderten. Aber weil Leute wie z.B. du es offensichtlich nicht wissen beziehungsweise wissen wollen, wurden sämtliche Chancen zur Schadensvermeidung vertan und jetzt werden sämtliche Chancen zur Schadensminimierung in den Wind geschlagen. Mal gucken ob man in Zukunft dann auch die Schadensfolgen zu ignorieren versucht, aber ich glaube selbst die extrem dicken Bretter vor manchen Köpfen werden dafür nicht ausreichen.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Was ich hierbei bemerkenswert finde: Die selben Leute, die absolut optimistisch sind, man könne die Folgen des Klimawandels *morgen* durch den Einsatz von Technologie kompensieren, sind absolut pessimistisch, wenn es um den Einsatz *heutiger* Technologien geht, die den Klimawandel nachweislich verlangsamen können bzw. um den Verzicht auf Technologien, die ihn weiter verstärken werden.

Meines Erachtens ist das eine Mischung aus diffuser Wissenschaftsgläubigkeit gegenüber wissenschaftlichen Verständnis, verbundenen mit abgeschobenen Lasten: "Was heute geht, verstehe ich nicht und muss es bezahlen; was morgen geht verstehe ich zwar auch nicht, aber es wird bestimmt super und bezahlen muss es dann vielleicht jemand anders!" - Ignoranz und Prokrastination gehen Hand in Hand über die Klippe und meinen, das der Sturz ja nicht so tief sein kann, wenn der Meeresspiegel steigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

"Wissenschaftsgläubig" würde ich das nicht nennen, denn die gleichen Leute stehen der Wissenschaft oft sehr misstrauisch gegenüber. Wenn dann "technikgläubig". Aber eingentlich geht es um Beschränktheit: Die meisten dieser Leute konzentrieren sich voll auf einen Aspekt. In Bezug auf den liegen sie sogar recht häufig richtig, aber weil ihnen das Verständniss für alles andere fehlt, ordnen sie die Bedeutung dieses Aspektes vollkommen falsch ein. Wie du schon selbst schreibst: Man setzt gerne auf eine einzelnen technischen Ansatz, der alle Probleme lösen könnte. Das wir schon heute jede Menge technischen Ansätze hätten, die alle Probleme lösen könnten, wird dabei ebenso ausgeblendet wie die Gründe dafür, dass das nicht erfolgt. Gründe, die meist 1:1 auch auf die erhofften Zukuntstechnologien passen.

Das traurige ist halt, dass es anfangs mal gar keine negativen Konsequenzen gab, wegen denen man etwas hätte hinausschieben müssen. Als Mitte der 90er klar wurde, welches Problem wir haben und woraus es resultiert, hätte es vollkommen gereicht, den Lebensstandard auf dem damaligen Niveau, mit dem man ja durchaus zufrieden war, einzufrieren und den weiteren Fortschritt gezielt in Effizienz zu investieren bzw. weitere Zerstörung zu vermeiden. Das hätte sich selbst als nationaler Alleingang gelohnt, denn die in diesem Zuge entwickelten Technologien wären heute Exportschlager noch und nöcher. Aber stattdessen haben wir unser schädigendes Verhalten ein Vierteljahrhundert lang weiter ausgebaut. Heute braucht es Verzicht statt Konstanz, Reparatur statt Schadensvermeidung und das alles kostspielig beschleunigt, weil die Zeit unwiederbringlich weg ist.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es würde erst mal reichen, wenn die Politik Umweltschädigungen nicht auch noch fördern würde.
Sie muss Nachhaltigkeit fördern, dann kommt alles andere von alleine.


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ich glaube die größten Klimaleugner, posaunen deswegen so laustark dagegen, weil sie ja ihr Leben verändern müßten bzw Angst vor Veränderungen haben.
Aber wenn sich das Klima zukünftig krass verändert und zwar negativ, hat das Konsequenzen.
Dann müssen sie sich und ihre Lebensweise auch zwangsweise verändern.
Nur leider muß jeder die Suppe mit auslöffeln der schon heute was dagegen getan hat. Oder der absolut nichts dafür kann.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube die größten Klimaleugner, posaunen deswegen so laustark dagegen, weil sie ja ihr Leben verändern müßten bzw Angst vor Veränderungen haben.
> Aber wenn sich das Klima zukünftig krass verändert und zwar negativ, hat das Konsequenzen.
> Dann müssen sie sich und ihre Lebensweise auch zwangsweise verändern.
> Nur leider muß jeder die Suppe mit auslöffeln der schon heute was dagegen getan hat. Oder der absolut nichts dafür kann.



Nicht nur die Leugner,
auch die Politik ist daran mit Schuld.

Klimaschutz zum Nulltarif wird es nicht geben,
warum lässt denn niemand die Buchsen runter,
und sagt:

"Sorry, das wird arschteuer für Alle werden"  !

Achso, ich habe vergessen,

2021 sind ja wieder Bundestagswahlen.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Leugner,
> auch die Politik ist daran mit Schuld.
> Klimaschutz zum Nulltarif wird es nicht geben,
> warum lässt denn niemand die Buchsen runter,
> ...



Weil das nicht nur politischer Selbstmord, sondern auch eine sehr einseitige Aussage wäre.
Was derzeit als Ansage aus der Politik kommt, ist nicht nur schonender, sondern auch korrekter: Jetzt zu handeln kommt billiger (!), als das ohnehin Notwendige auf die lange Bank zu schieben.

Und damit sind wir wieder beim eingangs erwähnten Punkt: Selbst den Dümmsten ist klar, dass der Klimawandel beträchtliche Kosten versursachen wird, aber Viele hoffen, dass diese später jemand anders tragen wird und sie erst einmal so weitermachen können.

Für mich steht das allerdings im Widerspruch zu meinem Gerechtigkeitsempfinden und meiner Rolle als Vater. Warum sollte mein Sohnemann irgendwann die deutlich höheren persönlichen Kosten für die Bekämpfung der Folgen des Klimawandels tragen, den er gar nicht verursacht hat, wenn ich heute mit deutlich geringeren persönlichen Kosten dafür sorgen kann, dass die Last etwas gleichmäßiger auf meine und kommende Generationen verteilt wird?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbst den Dümmsten ist klar, dass der Klimawandel beträchtliche Kosten versursachen wird,


_"Aber doch nicht für mich. Was interessieren mich denn die nachfolgenden Generationen, ist doch deren Problem ... "_

Du siehst, das Thema ist wie jedes politische Komplex



Adi1 schrieb:


> "Sorry, das wird arschteuer für Alle werden"  !


Natürlich wird es arschteuer im Vergleich zur Nutzung aus dem Boden quellendem Erdöls oder Streinkohle im Tagebau. Das ist Maßstab, den Klein Fritzchen sieht. Die möglichen Kosten der Klimaerwärmung hat man heute noch nicht. Die kommen in Zukunft zu den zwei Billarden Euro, die ich für den Aufbau von 100% EE nur in Deutschland abgeschätz habe, noch dazu.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Natürlich wird es arschteuer im Vergleich zur Nutzung aus dem Boden quellendem Erdöls oder Streinkohle im Tagebau. Das ist Maßstab, den Klein Fritzchen sieht. Die möglichen Kosten der Klimaerwärmung hat man heute noch nicht. Die kommen in Zukunft zu den zwei Billarden Euro, die ich für den Aufbau von 100% EE nur in Deutschland abgeschätz habe, noch dazu.



Die Wirtschaft will ja auch in den nächsten Jahrzehnten was verkaufen. 

Über die elenden Zocker an den Börsen reden wir mal gar nicht.

Falls doch etwas schiefgehen sollte beim totalen Umstieg auf die EE,

sollte man sich langsam mal Gedanken machen

Bundesamt startet Rezeptsammlung fuer "Notfallkochbuch" ohne Strom | heise online


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Sehr interessanter Beitrag zum Thema Windenergie in Deutschland. Finde ich zumindest.

ZDFzoom: Das Ende der Energiewende? - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Beitrag zum Thema Windenergie in Deutschland. Finde ich zumindest.
> 
> ZDFzoom: Das Ende der Energiewende? - ZDFmediathek



oder das hier

ZDFzoom: Vollgas oder Scheitern - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Adi1 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Beitrag zum Thema Windenergie in Deutschland. Finde ich zumindest.
> 
> ZDFzoom: Das Ende der Energiewende? - ZDFmediathek



Ja, sehr interessant dieser Beitrag 

Da siehst du aber auch,

Kompetenz und Ministerposten vertragen

sich nicht zwangsläufig.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Man muss als Minister ja auch nicht kompetent sein, man muss nur klug genug sein die richtigen Leute an die Themen ran zu lassen.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Man muss als Minister ja auch nicht kompetent sein, man muss nur klug genug sein die richtigen Leute an die Themen ran zu lassen.



Sicher,

diese Inkompetenz wird der/diese Steuernzahler/in

in den nächsten Jahren/Jahrzehnten aber sehr dolle im Portmonee spüren.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Man muss als Minister ja auch nicht kompetent sein, man muss nur klug genug sein die richtigen Leute an die Themen ran zu lassen.



Hat bei der PKW Maut nicht so richtig geklappt.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hat bei der PKW Maut nicht so richtig geklappt.


Ja hat es nicht, das war generell.
Führungskräfte müssen ab einer gewissen Ebene keine Fachleute mehr sein.

Was ist das beste Studium um Bundeskanzler zu werden? Physik?


----------



## Mahoy (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ist das beste Studium um Bundeskanzler zu werden? Physik?



Ich würde behaupten, es hat Frau Merkel mehr geholfen, beim Helmut die hohe Kunst des Aussitzens studiert zu haben.
Mit den Nebenfächern "Kritik abperlen lassen" und "Im Notfall Vertraute opfern".


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ist das beste Studium um Bundeskanzler zu werden? Physik?



Als Physikerin war ihr klar, dass die Atomkraftwerke nach Fukushima völlig unsicher waren.
Hätte die CDU aber in Baden Württemberg die Wahl gewonnen, wären die Atomkraftwerke einen Tag später wieder bombensicher gewesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Hier mal wieder ein ganz neuer Aspekt. Die mitteltiefen Meeresbereiche von 200-1000m Wassertiefe, in die der Mensch immer tiefer eindringt
Meeresforschung: Tauchen in die Twilight Zone - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## Adi1 (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Erst kommen die Späher,

danach die Ausbeuter.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Klimawandel: Eisschmelze in Groenland und Antarktis viel staerker als befuerchtet | heise online


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wir müssen den Klimawandel einfach als ansteckende Krankheit verkaufen und das Problem ist gelöst


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wenn jetzt alle für ein halbes Jahr zu Hause bleiben, sollte der CO2-Ausstoß auch deutlich sinken.

Vermutlich werden dieses Jahr auch alle Städte den Stickstoffdioxid Grenzwert von 40 µg einhalten. Damit hätten sich Fahrverbote dann erledigt.


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt alle für ein halbes Jahr zu Hause bleiben, sollte der CO2-Ausstoß auch deutlich sinken.



Mutter Natur setzt ihre Interessen mit biologischen Waffen durch. Wo keine Einsicht reingeht, passt immer noch ein Infekt rein.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Ach was, wir holen die CO2 austoss nach


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Mutter Natur setzt ihre Interessen mit biologischen Waffen durch. Wo keine Einsicht reingeht, passt immer noch ein Infekt rein.



Insbesondere trifft es ja auch besonders die alten, die sich gegen die Energiewende wehren. 
So kann man natürlich auch die Wählerschichten von CDU und AfD reduzieren. 

Auch Trump wird man damit los.
Sei es politisch: Donald Trump und das Coronavirus: Der Praesident versagt in der Krise - DER SPIEGEL
Oder biologissch: Trumps Regierung unter Corona-Druck: US-Buerger drohen bislang hohe Test-Kosten | Politik


			
				https://www.merkur.de/politik/donald-trump-corona-virus-usa-einreiseverbot-test-news-twitter-europaeer-symptome-boerse-ausbreitung-angst-pandemie-zr-13591896.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Coronavirus: Bolsonaro-Mitarbeiter nach Treffen mit Trump positiv auf Coronavirus getestet*
> 
> *Update von 20.01 Uhr: *Verschätzt sich Donald Trump in Sachen Coronavirus gerade vielleicht? Der US-Präsident will selbst keinen Coronavirus-Test machen - hatte aber direkten Kontakt mit einem später positiv getesteten Mitarbeiter des brasilianischen Staatschefs Jair Bolsonaro.
> Trumps Sprecherin hat am Donnerstag auf Angaben der brasilianischen Regierung reagiert, wonach Bolsonaros Kommunikationschef Fabio Wajngarten an Covid-19 erkrankt sei. Wajngarten hatte Bolsonaro am Wochenende bei einem Besuch bei Trump in dessen Golfclub in Mar-a-Lago in Florida begleitet.
> ...



Bolsonaro erwischt es wohl auch. Hier findet man ein Bild vom Treffen:
Kommunikationschef infiziert: Bolsonaros Coronavirus-Debakel - WELT


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bolsonaro erwischt es wohl auch. Hier findet man ein Bild vom Treffen:
> Kommunikationschef infiziert: Bolsonaros Coronavirus-Debakel - WELT



Das ist doch bestimmt wieder eine Verschwörung von Umweltschützern. Du weißt schon ... Diejenigen, die hektarweise Regenwälder abfackeln, um die Regierung in Misskredit zu bringen.


----------



## Adi1 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das geht eh alles den Bach runter,

von daher, machen wir ruhig weiter wie bisher.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Vor allem, dass jetzt über Finanzspritzen für Banken nachgedacht wird.
Ich würde sagen auf die Banken können wir aktuell am meisten verzichten.


----------



## Fly4Fun (13. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Der Narrativ hier ist klar. So einfach ist es also. Etwas behaupten, insistieren, unverschämt sein, und schon hat man eine Lösung für alle Probleme.  Alle anderen glauben an die flache Erde, und sind doof. Wo ist eigentlich Leo di Caprio?  Dieser hatte und hat überall  stets betont wie wichtig der Klimawandel ist. Und mietete sich aber eine Jacht für rund 200K die Woche, um mal die Sau raus zu lassen. So glaubwürdig. Jetzt hört man von Leo nicht mehr viel. Greta und Luisa werden hoffentlich bald vergessen sein. Niemand braucht solch eine Öko Diktatur. Wir müssen an uns arbeiten, ja. Wenn aber jemand von dir Geld möchte, der möchte bestimmt nicht das Klima retten, sondern macht daraus eine Marke. Emissionshandel lol, Deutsche Bank und so. 
Greta und die Geschaefte ihrer Hintermaenner | The European


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Das ist ja bestes Afd Gelaber.
Die Öl und Kohle Industrie sind natürlich non Profit Organisationen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Vor allem, dass jetzt über Finanzspritzen für Banken nachgedacht wird.
> Ich würde sagen auf die Banken können wir aktuell am meisten verzichten.



Und die Banken kriegen seit ~2009 soviel Geld in den Arsch geblasen, dass sie selbst nicht mehr wissen, was sie damit machen sollen...


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja bestes Afd Gelaber.
> Die Öl und Kohle Industrie sind natürlich non Profit Organisationen.



Das gibt es doch diese beiden Anstalten. Da wird das sehr schön gezeigt. 
Die Anstalt vom 9. April 2019 - ZDFmediathek
Die Anstalt vom 1. Oktober 2019 - ZDFmediathek

Dazu noch: Frontal21: Undercover bei Klimawandel-Leugnern - ZDFmediathek

Interessanterweise ist EIKE als Vereinigung von AfD-Klimawandelleugnern immer noch gemeinnützig, wie Mann Sieber am Dienstag berichtet hat.
Mann, Sieber! vom 10. Maerz 2020 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Fly4Fun schrieb:


> .... Niemand braucht solch eine Öko Diktatur. ...


Das erklär doch bitte der Natur, dass Sie nach unserer Pfeife tanzen soll.  
Diese verdammte Natur pariert einfach nicht, was für eine autoritäre Schlam.pe!
Das ist reine Ökofaschismus! Die hat sich unterzuordnen!


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die wehrt sich halt aktuell mit Corona und killt die ganzen klimawandelleugnenden alten weißen Männer. 
YouTube

Hätten sie mal auf Greta gehört.


----------



## Mahoy (15. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Und was Mutter Natur nicht alleine schafft, erledigt sie zusammen mit Vater Zeit.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Die Natur selber "rächt" sich nicht. Aber das Verhalten des Menschen.

Ist genauso wie jemand der ungesund und exzessiv lebt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer schwerwiegenden Erkrankung ist für ihn deutlich höher.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Coronavirus: Luftverschmutzung geht auch in Italien deutlich zurueck | heise online


----------



## Adi1 (17. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Coronavirus: Luftverschmutzung geht auch in Italien deutlich zurueck | heise online



Sicher, das wird später aber wieder doppelt draufgelegt 

Wäre man gegen die Klimakrise so entschieden vorgegangen,

wie jetzt gegen Corona,

wäre ein Problem bedeutend kleiner.


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Es kann gar nicht doppelt drauf gelegt werden 

Ich bin auf die Statistiken gespannt die Tote durch Corona und gerettete durch die geringere Luftverschmutzung, weniger Verkehr=weniger Unfälle etc vergleichen


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

So wenig Flieger fliegen aktuell gar nicht, wie man annehmen könnte. Viele beleiben aktuell einfach leer.

EU-Vergaberecht: Geisterfluege in der Corona-Krise | LTO.de


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Sollte das nicht schon aufgehoben sein?


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Jahresbilanz des DWD: Es wird waermer und waermer | tagesschau.de


----------



## Adi1 (18. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es kann gar nicht doppelt drauf gelegt werden



Aber sicher doch,

in 1-2 Jahren muß die Knete wieder reinkommen,

welche jetzt durch z. T. milliardenschwere Hilfspakete weltweit ausgegeben werden.

Durch gleichzeitige Investitionen in grüne Energie,

ist das gar nicht stemmbar.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Experten: Klimaziel für 2020 wird wegen Corona-Krise erreicht_11:48 Uhr_
Als Folge der Corona-Pandemie wird Deutschland sein Klimaschutzziel für das Jahr 2020 nach Einschätzung der Denkfabrik Agora Energiewende sicher erreichen.
Es sei damit zu rechnen, dass im Verkehr und in der Industrie die Emissionen deutlich zurückgingen, sagte Agora-Direktor Patrick Graichen. Dadurch könnten je nach Ausmaß der Krise nicht nur wie angestrebt 40 Prozent weniger Treibhausgase als 1990 ausgestoßen werden, sondern sogar bis zu 45 Prozent weniger.
Zugleich mahnte Graichen, dass Investitionen in klimafreundliche Technologien ausfallen könnten und das Coronavirus dann dem Klima längerfristig schade.

Liveblog zur Corona-Krise: +++ Fast 100.000 Urlaubsrueckkehrer +++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zugleich mahnte Graichen, dass Investitionen in klimafreundliche Technologien ausfallen könnten und das Coronavirus dann dem Klima längerfristig schade.



Die könnten nicht, die werden ausfallen,
weil jetzt schon weltweit Billionen an Talern gebunden sind
zur Bekämpfung des Notstandes.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Abwarten. Das Geld kommt ausnahmsweise aus anderen Töpfen (genauer: Aus allen, denn es wird neu gedruckt).
Aber nach Corona wird der Schrei nach anhaltenden Konjunkturprogrammen verdammt laut sein und da haben die zugunsten einer Umstellung auf "grüne Wirtschaft" zumindest in ein Europa einen massiven Planungsvorsprung. Sogar ich sehe relativ gute Chancen, dass einiges an Geld in diese Richtung fließen könnte. Abzuwarten bleibt aber, ob dieser "Green New Deal" tatsächlich der Umwelt hilft, oder ob er Autobauern und Stromkonzernen in die Tasche gesteckt wird. Da Deutschland gerade federführend ist, steht letzteres zu befürchten...

Was Netto auf alle Fälle bleiben könnte: Alle Welt lernt dieser Tage sehr, sehr schnell, dass es so etwas wie Home Office und remote Meetings gibt. Und die nötige Infrastruktur und Expertise verschwindet mit Corona nicht wieder. Wenn sie auch weiterhin genutzt wird, wird das richt viel Emissionseinsparungen bringen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Genau, seit Jahren erzählt mir mein Vater, dass Home Office bei ihm unmöglich ist und jetzt geht es plötzlich bzw es ist vorbereitet.


----------



## Mahoy (20. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Auch in der bundesdeutschen Bürokratie werden ja angesichts der Krise etliche Prozesse vereinfacht, deren Umständlichkeit (und teilweise Bräsigkeit) vorher als quasi gottgewollt gepflegt wurde. Nicht alle, aber einige dieser Änderungen könnten sicherlich auch ohne Krise beibehalten werden.


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was Netto auf alle Fälle bleiben könnte: Alle Welt lernt dieser Tage sehr, sehr schnell, dass es so etwas wie Home Office und remote Meetings gibt. Und die nötige Infrastruktur und Expertise verschwindet mit Corona nicht wieder. Wenn sie auch weiterhin genutzt wird, wird das richt viel Emissionseinsparungen bringen.



Bringt aber rein gar nicht in den unterentwickelten Staaten.

Da, wo in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren die Bevölkerung explodieren wird,

muß erstmal eine funktionierende Infrastruktur aufgebaut werden,

damit sowas überhaupt erst mal möglich ist.


----------



## cryon1c (20. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Bringt aber rein gar nicht in den unterentwickelten Staaten.
> 
> Da, wo in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren die Bevölkerung explodieren wird,
> 
> ...



Das interessante ist das dort kaum Hürden existieren um das zu machen. 
Deswegen schießt in China die Infrastruktur wie Pilze aus dem Boden, weil die wesentlich weniger Hürden haben um das aufzubauen.
Dazu kommt die massive Arbeitskraft durch die große, nicht überalterte Bevölkerung in solchen Staaten.


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Eben, man sichert sich Ressourcen,

und billige Lohnsklaven.

selbst Asien wird wohl yu teuer werden.

Dann werden halt die Afrikaner ausgenommen.


----------



## cryon1c (21. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Eben, man sichert sich Ressourcen,
> 
> und billige Lohnsklaven.
> 
> ...



Niemand wird ausgenommen. 
Was hier passiert - viele Firmen gehen ohne Papa Staat pleite. 
Papa Staat gibt denen Geld und fertig. In welcher Form ist relativ egal.

Innerhalb von paar Jahren kommt alles dahin wo es hin soll, Produktivität steigt etc. Infrastruktur muss sowieso gebaut werden, überall.
Genau so wie China aus einem 3-Welt Land explodiert ist, werden auch andere Länder folgen und um die Plätze unter der Sonne kämpfen - nicht mit Waffen sondern mit Waren und Dienstleistungen. Geht schneller als man denkt.

Israel hat es gezeigt, China hat es gezeigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Bringt aber rein gar nicht in den unterentwickelten Staaten.
> 
> Da, wo in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren die Bevölkerung explodieren wird,
> 
> ...



Da, wo du gleich eines Kolonialherren nur unterenwickeltes nichts siehst, gibt es auch keine Infrastruktur für out-of-home-office. Also kann man sich aussuchen, was man neu aufbaut. So wahnsinnig groß und relevant sind diese Bereiche aber nicht. Kairo hat mehr Gebäude >100 m als Frankfurt, Nairobi mehr als Madrid und Abidjan mehr als Mailand. (Und ja, auch ich muss für afrikanische Skylines erst nachschlagen, auch wenn ich Afrika nicht für eine Ansammlung Buschvölker halte.) Und ja, das ist nicht nur Fassade. 2018 hatte Südafrika 450000-FTTH/B-Anschlüsse. Deutschland hatte 350000 genutzte Leitungen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Auch wenn es dort nicht die super hohen Bandbreiten gibt, ist die Entwicklung oft schon weiter.


----------



## Adi1 (21. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Niemand wird ausgenommen.
> Was hier passiert - viele Firmen gehen ohne Papa Staat pleite.
> Papa Staat gibt denen Geld und fertig. In welcher Form ist relativ egal.
> 
> ...



Da scheinst du aber die Realität total ausgeblendet zu haben. 

Wo kommen denn die billionenschwere Bürgschaften her?

Das Geld ist doch gar nicht da, auch nicht bei uns.

Das sind Kredite, welcher der Staat jetzt aufnehmen muß, um diese Krise zu stemmen.
Demzufolge wird die nächste Generation diese Verschuldung durch ihre Steuern wieder refinanzieren.

China hat sich hochgearbeitet, 
zuerst als Billiglohnland unseren Wohlstandsplunder billig hergestellt,
danach fleißig kopiert und durch Manpower Kapital angehäuft.

Das verdiente Geld in die Buldung investiert usw. ...

Auch in Afrika habe viele Menschen Zugang zu Internet und Co.,

aber mit Smartphones allein, lässt sich eine grundlegende flächendeckende  Gesundheitsvorsorge nicht herbeizaubern.

Ich war schon in Gambia und in Senegal,
das sind fantastische Kulturen 

Aber grundlegende Probleme kann man halt nur durch Geld beheben,
dazu braucht es aber auch einen funktionierenden Staat ...


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Greenpeace fordert ökologische Modernisierung_11:03 Uhr_
Die Umweltschutzorganisation Greenpeace fordert, die zur Abfederung der Corona-Krise vorgesehenen Konjunkturprogramme zugleich für eine ökologische Modernisierung Deutschlands zu nutzen. "Deutschland braucht einen neuen, grünen Marshallplan", erklärte der Greenpeace-Klimaexperte Tobias Austrup. Konkret fordert die Organisation, den Förderdeckel für den Ausbau der Solarenergie aufzuheben und private Investitionen in die Energieeffizienz von Gebäuden zu unterstützen. Der derzeit niedrige Ölpreis solle genutzt werden, "um klimaschädliche Subventionen wie das Dieselprivileg abzubauen und so Finanzmittel zur Krisenbekämpfung zu sichern". Die Erfahrungen mit der krisenbedingten Arbeit im Homeoffice sollten genutzt werden, um auch langfristig "die Zahl von Dienstreisen und Arbeitswegen zu verringern".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abwarten. Das Geld kommt ausnahmsweise aus anderen Töpfen (genauer: Aus allen, denn es wird neu gedruckt).
> Aber nach Corona wird der Schrei nach anhaltenden Konjunkturprogrammen verdammt laut sein und da haben die zugunsten einer Umstellung auf "grüne Wirtschaft" zumindest in ein Europa einen massiven Planungsvorsprung. Sogar ich sehe relativ gute Chancen, dass einiges an Geld in diese Richtung fließen könnte. Abzuwarten bleibt aber, ob dieser "Green New Deal" tatsächlich der Umwelt hilft, oder ob er Autobauern und Stromkonzernen in die Tasche gesteckt wird. Da Deutschland gerade federführend ist, steht letzteres zu befürchten...
> 
> Was Netto auf alle Fälle bleiben könnte: Alle Welt lernt dieser Tage sehr, sehr schnell, dass es so etwas wie Home Office und remote Meetings gibt. Und die nötige Infrastruktur und Expertise verschwindet mit Corona nicht wieder. Wenn sie auch weiterhin genutzt wird, wird das richt viel Emissionseinsparungen bringen.



Kleines Update zur positiven Wirkung von Corona. Nach
- der drastischen Reduzierung des Luftverkehrs
- der Entdeckung von Home Office statt Pendeln
- den Überlegungen zur Reduktion des interkontinentalen Handels
- der Rückkehr zu informations- statt personenorientierter Berichterstattung bzw. faktenorientierter Politik
und
- der neuen Wertschätzung für eine vernünftige allgemein Gesundheitsversorgung
folgt jetzt vermutlich
- die Schließung sämtlicher Wildtiermärkte in China

Das ist zwar kein Klimaschutz, aber da hier eh diverses Weltverbesserungszeugs zusammenläuft, wollte ich den möglicherweise größten Fortschritt im Artenschutz noch vor ICES mal erwähnt haben.

Ich warte weiterhin auf einen Abbau der sozialen Schichtung und ein Ende von Konsum als Selbstzweck und ewigem Wachstum als generellem Leitgedanken, aber es sind ja auch noch ein paar Monate bis zum Ende der Pandemie.


----------



## Fly4Fun (25. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Was Greta nicht geschafft hat, hat Corona erledigt. Also braucht niemand eine Greta oder Luisa, haha. Die sind bestimmt sauer, weil sie nicht mehr den Mittelpunkt der Aufmerksamkeit bilden können.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Fly4Fun schrieb:


> Was Greta nicht geschafft hat, hat Corona erledigt. Also braucht niemand eine Greta oder Luisa, haha. Die sind bestimmt sauer, weil sie nicht mehr den Mittelpunkt der Aufmerksamkeit bilden können.



Och nee -- immer diese Negativkommentare über eine wirklich wichtige Sache.
Natürlich gibt es aktuell keine Demos aber das Thema ist ja deswegen nicht beendet.


----------



## Mahoy (25. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Fly4Fun schrieb:


> Was Greta nicht geschafft hat, hat Corona erledigt. Also braucht niemand eine Greta oder Luisa, haha.



Es gibt hier nur zwei wesentliche Unterschiede: 

1.) Egal, was man von einzelnen Leuten hält, ist persönliches Engagement eine bewusste Entscheidung und planbar. Krisen kommen nicht immer genau dann, wenn sie einem bestimmten Ziel nützen ...

2.) ... und haben den Nachteil, dass sie zumeist Nebenwirkungen haben. Oder findest du nicht, dass es _beispielsweise_ pfleglicher ist, Emissionen aus Vernunft zu reduzieren, statt durch Umstände dazu gezwungen zu sein, die derart schwere Einschränkungen mit sich bringen und einen womöglich das Leben kosten?
Oder anders gefragt: Wenn dein Haus brennt, sind dir dann die Feuerwehr bzw. helfende Nachbarn lieber, oder wartest du, dass es zufällig eine Springflut gibt, die (wenn sie denn passend kommt) zwar das Feuer löscht, aber das Haus trotzdem unbewohnbar macht??



> Die sind bestimmt sauer, weil sie nicht mehr den Mittelpunkt der Aufmerksamkeit bilden können.



Ich hatte eher den Eindruck, dass die richtigen Attention Whores eher eher unter dem Leugnern des Klimawandels zu suchen sind. Allen voran Donald Trump, der nicht einmal auf dem Abort einen abseilen gegen kann, ohne sich dafür mittels Twitter des Beifalls seiner Anhänger zu versichern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Fly4Fun schrieb:


> Was Greta nicht geschafft hat, hat Corona erledigt. Also braucht niemand eine Greta oder Luisa, haha. Die sind bestimmt sauer, weil sie nicht mehr den Mittelpunkt der Aufmerksamkeit bilden können.



Greta Thunberg hat die letzten zwei Wochen nach einer Rückkehr aus Brüssel mit typischen Corona-Symptomen in Selbstisolation verbracht (Tests waren keine verfügbar), von daher hat sie auch so genug Gründe, das Virus nicht zu mögen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich hatte eher den Eindruck, dass die richtigen Attention Whores eher eher unter dem Leugnern des Klimawandels zu suchen sind. Allen voran Donald Trump, der nicht einmal auf dem Abort einen abseilen gegen kann, ohne sich dafür mittels Twitter des Beifalls seiner Anhänger zu versichern.



Wobei sein Nazifreund in Brasilien auch nicht besser ist.

Coronavirus in Brasilien: Bolsonaro will Rueckkehr zur Normalitaet | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (26. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei sein Nazifreund in Brasilien auch nicht besser ist.
> Coronavirus in Brasilien: Bolsonaro will Rueckkehr zur Normalitaet | tagesschau.de



Die sind ja auch alle gleich dämlich und haben zudem dasselbe Problem: Ihre Macht basiert auf Populismus und Opportunismus; Pandemien oder Naturkatastrophen scheren sich jedoch nicht um Meinungen. Da reicht es dann eben auch nicht, sich ständig selbst als der größte Macher unter der Sonne zu verkaufen, man muss plötzlich tatsächlich und sofort wirksame Maßnahmen ergreifen, diese durchsetzen und - Gott bewahre! - für ihre Konsequenzen ebenso geradestehen wie dafür, erforderliche Maßnahmen unterlassen zu haben. Angesichts unausweichlicher Verbindlichkeiten kann jedem kleinen Demagogen schon mal der Hintern auf Grundeis gehen ...


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Coronavirus: Profitiert der Klimaschutz von der Krise? | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*

Wirtschaft nach Corona: Danone und Co. fuer gruenen Wiederaufbau | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2020)

*AW: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung*



Fly4Fun schrieb:


> Was Greta nicht geschafft hat, hat Corona erledigt. Also braucht niemand eine Greta oder Luisa, haha. Die sind bestimmt sauer, weil sie nicht mehr den Mittelpunkt der Aufmerksamkeit bilden können.



Diese Aussage verrät viel über Dich und Deine Motivation, weniger etwas über Greta und Luisa.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2020)

In manchen Städten hat man den deutlich verringerten Verkehr genutzt um auf nachhaltige Lösungen zu setzen. 
Corona: Verkehr neu denken durch die Krise | NDR.de - Nachrichten - NDR Info


----------



## Adi1 (14. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Corona: Verkehr neu denken durch die Krise | NDR.de - Nachrichten - NDR Info



Die Lösung ist ganz einfach 

wir müssen einfach mal das Beamen 
technisch umsetzen


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ndvCsfhCuZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Klima-Thema darf auch nicht vergessen werden. Sehr wichtig!


----------



## Adi1 (28. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das wird jetzt aber leider völlig den Bach runtergehen  

Alleine schon durch die billionenschweren Rettungsschirme gegen das Coronavirus,
werden Klimaschutzmaßnahmen auf absehbarer Zeit gar nicht mehr umsetzbar sein


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt aber leider völlig den Bach runtergehen
> 
> Alleine schon durch die billionenschweren Rettungsschirme gegen das Coronavirus,
> werden Klimaschutzmaßnahmen auf absehbarer Zeit gar nicht mehr umsetzbar sein



Ist der Klimaschwindel nicht auch eine Erfindung von Bill Gates?


----------



## Adi1 (28. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist der Klimaschwindel nicht auch eine Erfindung von Bill Gates?



Selbstverständlich,

wer denn sonst?


----------



## Mahoy (28. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist der Klimaschwindel nicht auch eine Erfindung von Bill Gates?



Das nicht, aber er ist indirekt an der beschleunigten Erderwärmung mitschuldig, weil er die Gemüter so sehr erhitzt. Verschwörungstheoretiker produzieren jede Menge heiße Luft und sondern zudem Schwachsinn (ein noch unzureichend erforschtes Treibhausgas) ab.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber er ist indirekt an der beschleunigten Erderwärmung mitschuldig, weil er die Gemüter so sehr erhitzt. Verschwörungstheoretiker produzieren jede Menge heiße Luft und sondern zudem Schwachsinn (ein noch unzureichend erforschtes Treibhausgas) ab.



Außerdem braucht man für die Verarbeitung von Aluminium große Mengen Energie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist der Klimaschwindel nicht auch eine Erfindung von Bill Gates?



Ne, das ist eher Tim Cooks Thema. Es steht also ein Kampf der Titanen bevor.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2020)

Russland: Leck in Kraftwerk - 20.000 Liter Diesel laufen in Flusswasser aus | STERN.de



> Die über dem Polarkreis gelegene Großstadt Norilsk ist auf Permafrost gebaut. Die klimawandelbedingte Eisschmelze bedroht die gesamte Infrastruktur der Stadt.



Da wird noch einiges auf uns zukommen...


----------



## Adi1 (5. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Russland: Leck in Kraftwerk - 20.000 Liter Diesel laufen in Flusswasser aus | STERN.de
> Da wird noch einiges auf uns zukommen...



Deswegen sicherlich nicht, 

ein größeres Problem besteht darin:

Sowjetische Atom-U-Boote verrotten in den Weltmeeren | MDR.DE

dazu kommen noch die Ableitungen aus den existieren Atomfabriken.

Irgendwann wird dieser radioaktiver Dreck durch die Meeresströmungen
auch in unsere Nahrungsmittelkette gelangen. 

Aber so sind nun mal unsere russischen Freunde,
trinke Wodka,
und gut ist alles


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Deswegen sicherlich nicht,


Ich meinte das auf die schmelzenden Permafrostböden bezogen.
Das wird global große Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird dieser radioaktiver Dreck durch die Meeresströmungen
> auch in unsere Nahrungsmittelkette gelangen.
> 
> Aber so sind nun mal unsere russischen Freunde,
> ...



Wobei auch ganze Schiffsladungen von deutschem Dreck nur darauf warten, in die Nahrungskette zu wandern. Allein in der Nordsee wurde über eine Million Tonnen Munition (Kampfmittel anderer Nationen noch nicht mitgerechnet) versenkt - das sind chemische Zeitbomben, die im Durchschnitt sogar persistenter sind als radioaktive Elemente. Beispielsweise ist Trinitrotoluol nicht nur ungesund, wenn es zur Explosion gebracht wird. Bei Helgoland wurden knapp 100 Tonnen Munition mit dem Nervenkampfstoff Tabun versenkt. Das Zeug ist dermaßen giftig, dass bereits die bisher austretenden Spuren die Fischbestände gefährden.

Die Russen haben ihre Nordmeerflotte Jahrzehnte nach unseren Kriegsaltlasten havariert oder verklappt, und die Zeit für die Zersetzung liegt für alle bei durchschnittlich 70 Jahren - wir sind also schon mehrmals an unseren eigenen Sünden gestorben, bis sich ausreichend Radioaktivität aus russischem Militärmüll in uns angereichert hat. Wir können also vollkommen beruhigt sein, es geht treudeutsch mit uns zu Ende.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Deswegen sicherlich nicht,
> 
> ein größeres Problem besteht darin:
> 
> ...



Die Atomlast der sowjetischen U-Boot-Reaktoren dürfte nicht so wahnsinnig viel höher sein als das, was Sellafield und Le Havre rausgepumpt haben/pumpen, vom verklappten Müll, Fukushima & Co ganz zu schweigen.
(Keine Entschuldigung für die Russen, die haben schließlich entsprechende weitere Punkte zusätzlich auf dem Kerbholz und zweifelslos die mieseste Gesamtbilanz, aber für sich persönlich Angst wegen den Resten der Nordmeerflotte hat, der hat vieles anderes übersehen. Die bedroht "nur" das Nordpolarmeer, vor allem die russische Küste, aber die sind -siehe Klimawandel- den meisten hier ja eh egal)




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wobei auch ganze Schiffsladungen von deutschem Dreck nur darauf warten, in die Nahrungskette zu wandern. Allein in der Nordsee wurde über eine Million Tonnen Munition (Kampfmittel anderer Nationen noch nicht mitgerechnet) versenkt - das sind chemische Zeitbomben, die im Durchschnitt sogar persistenter sind als radioaktive Elemente. Beispielsweise ist Trinitrotoluol nicht nur ungesund, wenn es zur Explosion gebracht wird. Bei Helgoland wurden knapp 100 Tonnen Munition mit dem Nervenkampfstoff Tabun versenkt. Das Zeug ist dermaßen giftig, dass bereits die bisher austretenden Spuren die Fischbestände gefährden.



Die Ostsee ist kein bisschen besser. Und das Zeug wartet nicht mehr darauf, in die Nahrungskette zu gelangen - das ist schon drin:
Weltkriegs-Hinterlassenschaften: Munition vergiftet die Ostsee - taz.de


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2020)

Klimaforscher Schellnhuber: "Wir haben nur noch zehn Jahre Zeit" | heise online


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir können also vollkommen beruhigt sein, es geht treudeutsch mit uns zu Ende.



Apokalypse Abfall - Deutscher Muell fuer die Welt - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juni 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Atomlast der sowjetischen U-Boot-Reaktoren dürfte nicht so wahnsinnig viel höher sein als das, was Sellafield und Le Havre rausgepumpt haben/pumpen, vom verklappten Müll, Fukushima & Co ganz zu schweigen.



Die ist bedeutend höher,
wenn Reaktoren mit Kernbrennstoff einfach so versenkt werden,
wird früher oder später die Umwelt kontaminiert.

Das Problem sind die langlebigen Strahler mit einer hohen Halbwertzeit,
gerade Alpha- und Beta -Strahler stellen die größte Gefahr dar,
wenn sie in den Körper eindringen.

Schon alleine durch den Atomunfall in Tschernobyl,
dürften 100-tausende Liquidatoren einen frühzeitigen Tod gefunden haben,
durch die ausgesetzte Strahlung.

Die Todesfälle durch die Gammastrahlung,
welche nur die direkten Beteiligten abbekamen,
wahr ja noch relativ gering.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2020)

WENN Reaktoren MIT Brennstoff einfach so versenkt werden, könnte man so argumentieren. Wobei ich innerhalb unser Lebenszeit (und auch einige Generationen darüber hinaus) da ebenfalls keine Gefahr sehe, denn das radioaktive Material ist in diesem Fall in einem für Dichtigkeit und Korrosionsbeständigkeit konstruierten Brennstab, der in einem für Dichtigkeit und Korrosionsbeständigkeit konstruierten Reaktor steckt, der in ein einem für Dichtigkeit gebauten Druckkörper steckt, der von einem für Dichtigkeit gebauten Tauchtank umgeben ist. Um die Korrosionsbeständigkeit der äußeren beiden Schichten ist es zwar nicht so gut bestellt, aber man sollte sich von dem desolaten Zustand der äußersten nicht täuschen lassen: Wenn die Außenhülle 20-30 Jahre nach Ende der Dienstzeit ein paar Löcher aufweißt, dann ist noch sehr viel Zeit, ehe größerer Wasseraustausch in den mit 10, 20 mal dickeren Wandungen versehenen Druckkörper möglich ist. Dass einige Boote trotzdem voll gelaufen und nicht nur unfreiwillig abgetaucht sind, liegt oft daran, dass Luken offen standen. Aber selbst diese führen nicht direkt in den Reaktorraum. Und in dem steht dann eben immer noch ein ziemlich solides Gefäß. Es hat seinen Grund, warum wir Kernspaltung in Reaktoren und nicht z.B. in einem Castor betreiben. Um die Brennstäbe in den Booten würde ich mir bis zum Jahr 2500 also weniger Gedanken machen als um die Brennstäbe, die zum Beispiel in nur durch ein Blechdacht geschützen Abklingbecken herumliegen.

Damit aber zurück zum initialen WENN: Im Gegensatz zu den gesunkenen Schiffen (übrigens nur sechs U-Boote auf russischer Seite, davon 1 im Mittelmeer, 1 im Atlantik, 1 mit ausgegossenem Reaktorraum und 1, dass wieder gehoben wurde - ergibt 2 bedenkliche Reaktorsätze im Nordmeer, 2 woanders. Woanders gibt es auch noch einmal 2 aus amerikanischen Beständen), dürften die versenkten in aller Regel keine Brennstäbe enthalten. Die Russen kümmern sich zwar wenig um die Umwelt, aber Uran ist nicht umsonst, in den Falschen Händen gefährlich und das nebenbei entstandene Plutonium wertvoll. Vor allem aber müssen betriebsbereite Reaktoren regelmäßig gewartet und ständig überwacht werden und wenn ein noch in (relativ) gutem Zustand befindliche Schiff aus dem aktiven Dienst genommen wird, dann hat erstmal noch niemand die Absicht, es komplett verkommen zu lassen. Das kommt erst 1-2 Jahrzehnte später, wenn sich niemand mehr drum kümmert. Aber zur Außerdienststellung ist es erstmal eine Belastung und die kann man einfach verkleinern, wenn man die Brennstäbe entnimmt.


Das ist die eine Seite meines Vergleichs. Die andere Seite sind mehrere Anlagen, die über Jahrzehnte kontinuierlich Abwässer aus nuklearer Arbeit ungefiltert ins Meer gepumpt haben und mehrere kommerzielle Reaktorblöcke (also ein vielfaches der Brennstoffmengen, als sie in nuklearen Schiffen verwendet werden) sowie deren Abklingbecken mit mehreren weiteren Ladungen, die ihr Inventar komplett ohne Barriere freigestetzt haben.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2020)

Waermerekorde im Norden: Alte Krankheiten lauern im tauenden Eis | GMX

Es gibt noch andere Gefahren welche auftauende Permafrostböden mit sich bringen.


----------



## seahawk (25. Juni 2020)

Lufthansa-Aktionaere stimmen Staatseinstieg zu  | hessenschau.de | Wirtschaft

Eine Schande, dass hier mit Steuergeld der Fortbestand eines echten Klimakillers gesichert wird.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Eine Schande, dass hier mit Steuergeld der Fortbestand eines echten Klimakillers gesichert wird.


Die Menschen müssen/wollen ja in den Urlaub fliegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Lufthansa-Aktionaere stimmen Staatseinstieg zu  | hessenschau.de | Wirtschaft
> 
> Eine Schande, dass hier mit Steuergeld der Fortbestand eines echten Klimakillers gesichert wird.



Machen SPD und CDU halt gerne...
Kohleausstieg: Bundestag plant das teuerste Kohle-Comeback der Geschichte


----------



## seahawk (26. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Menschen müssen/wollen ja in den Urlaub fliegen.



Müssen Sie? Radurlaub in der Region oder mit dem Zug in Deutschland ist schöner und nachhaltiger.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Lufthansa-Aktionaere stimmen Staatseinstieg zu  | hessenschau.de | Wirtschaft
> 
> Eine Schande, dass hier mit Steuergeld der Fortbestand eines echten Klimakillers gesichert wird.



Was hast du erwartet?
Dass Deutschland ein deutsche Fluggesellschaft benötigt, ist systemrelevant. Dafür wird gerne Steuergeld verfeuert.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

Der eigentliche Skandal ist doch, dass die Bundesregierung wider besseres Wissens aus zahlreichen ähnlich gelagerten Fällen im Gegenzug für die teure Rettung keinerlei Verbindlichkeiten von der Lufthansa einfordert, sondern sich mal wieder blind auf wackelige Selbstverpflichtungen verlässt, die morgen schon nicht mehr wahr sein können.

Leicht verkürzt:
"Werden gebuchte und nicht bediente Tickets nun endlich erstattet?" - "Wir gehen davon aus."
"Wird die Lufthansa ihren ökologischen Fußabdruck relevant verringern?" - "Das habe sie zumindest gesagt."
"Wird Herr Spohr in Zukunft wenigstens nicht mehr so widerlich großkotzig auftreten?" - "Das kann schon sein."

Wie verpeilt ist das denn bitteschön?


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Müssen Sie? Radurlaub in der Region oder mit dem Zug in Deutschland ist schöner und nachhaltiger.


Ich hätte das "müssen" in Anführungsstriche setzen sollen.

Für mich sind das Luxusprobleme. Aber viele andere  bestehen da weiterhin drauf.
Die haben in meinen Augen den Ernst der Lage immer noch nicht erkannt.
Und verstanden das es wichtigere Dinge als  " in den Urlaub fahren oder fliegen" gibt.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2020)

Man sollte gegen die Bundesregierung klagen und es zeigt sich mal wieder:

Merkel ist eine scheiß Kanzlerin und das wird nur dadurch verdeckt, dass derzeit noch viel größere Idioten auf der politischen Bühne rumtoben.


----------



## seahawk (26. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man sollte gegen die Bundesregierung klagen und es zeigt sich mal wieder:
> 
> Merkel ist eine scheiß Kanzlerin und das wird nur dadurch verdeckt, dass derzeit noch viel größere Idioten auf der politischen Bühne rumtoben.



Du kannst ja auch eine Twitternachricht an die US und russische Botschaft schreiben, in der Du um die Umsetzung des Besatzungsrechtes und den Austausch der Führung der BRD GmbH bittest.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Merkel ist eine scheiß Kanzlerin und das wird nur dadurch verdeckt, dass derzeit noch viel größere Idioten auf der politischen Bühne rumtoben.



Ich halte Frau Merkel auch nicht für eine geeignete Kanzlerin, aber damit hat Sie nichts zu tun. Ebenso wenig wie mit den meisten anderen Vorgängen, denn Frau Merkels Erfolgsstrategie basiert ja gerade darauf, sich weitestgehend aus kritischen Prozesse herauszuhalten und trotzdem Chefin zu sein. Abwarten, Aussitzen und bei günstiger Gelegenheit als scheinbarer Macher punkten, das hat sie vom Helmut gelernt.

Das Ganze ist symptomatisch. Egal wer an der Spitze steht, es wird immer so sein, dass Unternehmen und ganze Branchen mit entsprechender Lobby als vermeintlich systemkritisch gerettet werden, obwohl man eigentlich nur zu feige ist, den Stecker zu ziehen, wenn ein Unternehmen offenkundig nicht krisenfest ist. Die Rettung von Teilbereichen oder Töchtern wie Lufthansa Cargo hätte man ja noch als systemrelevant nachvollziehen können, aber dafür, um irgendwann wieder Leute an den Ballermann zu verschicken (und leider auch wieder zurückzubringen) hätte sich schon jemand Anderes und/oder Neues gefunden.

Und, wie schon geschrieben, natürlich kann der Staat als Investor einspringen, wenn ein Privatunternehmen Hilfe braucht und zu erwarten ist, dass es nach der Finanzspritze wirtschaftlich arbeitet. Dann aber auch mit alle Rechten eines Investors dieser Größenordnung: direkter Einfluss auf die weitere Führung und Ausrichtung des  Geschäfts und zur Abwechslung auch mal die Vergemeinschaftung von Gewinnen, statt nur der Verluste.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2020)

Im Streit mit Seehofer wurde noch groß rausgestellt, dass sie die Richtlinienkompetenz hat. Also ist sie am Ende die Verantwortliche und da ist nix mit rausreden.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Im Streit mit Seehofer wurde noch groß rausgestellt, dass sie die Richtlinienkompetenz hat. Also ist sie am Ende die Verantwortliche und da ist nix mit rausreden.



guck dir doch mal die Leuchten an, mit denen die SPD in den letzten Jahren so angetreten ist, wenns eine Wahl gab.
Denkst du, die hätten einen besseren Job gemacht?


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2020)

Wissen wir nicht, aber schlechter wahrscheinlich nicht, denn Idioten waren die SPD Kandidaten definitiv auch nicht.
Am meisten nehme ich Merkel immer noch ihre Atompolitik übel.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Am meisten nehme ich Merkel immer noch ihre Atompolitik übel.



Och, das ist nur Lobby.
Mich stört die Klimapolitik. Die Kohlekraftwerke könnten schon längst alle abgeschaltet sein, aber die Regierung zerstört lieber die Solar und windindustrie.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2020)

Nein, erst schiebt sie die Abschaltung nach hinten (okay das ist Lobby) und dann passiert etwas in JAPAN und man muss plötzlich auch in Deutschland wieder ganz schnell aus der Atomkraft raus (das war keine Lobby).
Purer Populismus.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Och, das ist nur Lobby.
> Mich stört die Klimapolitik. Die Kohlekraftwerke könnten schon längst alle abgeschaltet sein, aber die Regierung zerstört lieber die Solar und windindustrie.



Jetzt geht erstmal Corona vor,

der Klimawandel wird erstmal warten müssen.


----------



## Godslayer666 (26. Juni 2020)

Ist ja auch logisch, Corona und Klimawandel sind eben best Buddies der Natur/Umwelt und geben sich gerne die Klinke in die Hand. Da lässt das eine Problem gerne mal dem anderen Problem den Vortritt und wartet dann brav, bis es selbst wieder an der Reihe ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich halte Frau Merkel auch nicht für eine geeignete Kanzlerin, aber damit hat Sie nichts zu tun. Ebenso wenig wie mit den meisten anderen Vorgängen, denn Frau Merkels Erfolgsstrategie basiert ja gerade darauf, sich weitestgehend aus kritischen Prozesse herauszuhalten und trotzdem Chefin zu sein. Abwarten, Aussitzen und bei günstiger Gelegenheit als scheinbarer Macher punkten, das hat sie vom Helmut gelernt.



Im Gegensatz zu Helmut (zumindest soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, war größtenteils vor meiner Zeit) habe ich bei Merkel nie den Eindruck, dass sie an kritischen Prozessen nicht beteiligt ist. Ganz im Gegenteil. Die ist sehr oft binnen kürzester Zeit bestens informiert und involviert, wenn sie es für nötig hält, die muss nicht erst lange auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht werden, wenn jemand querschlägt, sorgt sehr selektiv für Unterstützung an bestimmten Enden und für nicht-Unterstützung an anderen und schafft es, dass auch nach x Personalwechseln auf niedirgeren Ebenen weiterhin alle Ministerien die gleiche Handschrift tragen. Das einzige, wo sie sich raushält: Öffentlich Flagge bekunden solange noch nicht klar ist, welche Möglichkeit die Öffentlichkeit eigentlich honoriert. "Chefsache" werden Angelegenheiten immer erst dann, wenn klar ist, was der Chef "machen soll" beziehungsweise wenn sich 2-3 andere die Finger mit unpopulären, aber eigentlich naheligenden Vorschlägen verbrannt haben. Die einzige Ausnahme von dieser Regel war "wir schaffen das".


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juni 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch logisch, Corona und Klimawandel sind eben best Buddies der Natur/Umwelt und geben sich gerne die Klinke in die Hand. Da lässt das eine Problem gerne mal dem anderen Problem den Vortritt und wartet dann brav, bis es selbst wieder an der Reihe ist.



Ja, so ist es. 

Jetzt ist die Möglichkeit da,
das ganze Wirtschaftssystem grundsätzlich umzubauen.

Und was machen wir?

Pumpen Milliarden Euros in Unternehmen,
welche eh schon die Sargnägel in der Hand haben.

In spätestens 10 Jahren wird sich dieses kurzfristiges Denken rächen,
wenn wir ein Kipppunkt klar überschritten haben.


----------



## Slezer (27. Juni 2020)

Die veganer kämpfen mittlerweile auch für den (gegen?) Klimawandel.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Die veganer kämpfen mittlerweile auch für den (gegen?) Klimawandel.



Das ist eine lobenswerte Einstellung,
bringt aber nur etwas,
wenn sie Passivhäuser bewohnen,
konsequent Fahrräder benutzen, auf Flüge verzichten,
Pampers aus Heu nutzen,
Meerwegflaschen kaufen ...


----------



## Slezer (27. Juni 2020)

Und aufhören veganes Hackfleisch zu kaufen. Entweder, oder.


----------



## seahawk (27. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Och, das ist nur Lobby.
> Mich stört die Klimapolitik. Die Kohlekraftwerke könnten schon längst alle abgeschaltet sein, aber die Regierung zerstört lieber die Solar und windindustrie.



Wobei man immer den gesamten Wirtschaftskreislauf im Blick haben muss und die Aschen der Kohlekraftwerke sparen bei der Betonherstellung wieder erheblich CO2 ein. Das macht sie nicht zu einer Dauerlösung, in Summe aber besser als sie oft dargestellt werden. 

Flugasche – verhilft Beton zu Hoechstleistungen


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juni 2020)

Wobei ja die Zementherstellung an sich Unmengen an Energir verschlingt,

da bringen solche Beimischungen auch nicht viel.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juni 2020)

Vegane Ernährung ist genau dort hilfreich bei der Abkehr des Klimawandels, wo man lokal und für die örtliche vegane Bevölkerung ausreichend, ohne große Landschaftsveränderung, erhöhten Wasserverbrauch und Monokulturen sowohl protein- und vitaminreiche, heimische Nahrungspflanzen anbauen kann.

Das engt die möglichen Siedlungsgebiete einer kleinen, aber immerhin veganen Bevölkerung natürlich massiv ein. Und wenn man die Bevölkerung ohnehin reduzieren muss, schadet es auch nicht, wenn ein paar davon Viecher halten/jagen, die sich wiederum von natürlichen Vorkommen pflanzlicher Biomasse ernähren, welche für Menschen nicht nutzbar ist.

Kurz: Eine ganz normale, ausgewogene Nahrungskette.

(Und in absoluten Notzeiten können sich allesfressende Menschen auch noch von den ohnehin verhungernden Veganern ernähren. Sozusagen eine Win-Win-Win-Situation. )


----------



## seahawk (27. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wobei ja die Zementherstellung an sich Unmengen an Energir verschlingt,
> 
> da bringen solche Beimischungen auch nicht viel.



Natürlich, aber man muss halt immer die Gesamtsumme betrachten.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Vegane Ernährung ist genau dort hilfreich bei der Abkehr des Klimawandels, wo man lokal und für die örtliche vegane Bevölkerung ausreichend, ohne große Landschaftsveränderung, erhöhten Wasserverbrauch und Monokulturen sowohl protein- und vitaminreiche, heimische Nahrungspflanzen anbauen kann.
> 
> Das engt die möglichen Siedlungsgebiete einer kleinen, aber immerhin veganen Bevölkerung natürlich massiv ein.



Genau.

Und wo soll das funktionieren?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wobei man immer den gesamten Wirtschaftskreislauf im Blick haben muss und die Aschen der Kohlekraftwerke sparen bei der Betonherstellung wieder erheblich CO2 ein. Das macht sie nicht zu einer Dauerlösung, in Summe aber besser als sie oft dargestellt werden.



Sand wird knapp.
Bauindustrie mit Lieferproblemen: Sand wird knapp - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wobei ja die Zementherstellung an sich Unmengen an Energir verschlingt,
> 
> da bringen solche Beimischungen auch nicht viel.



Das schöne an der Zementherstellung: Die braucht einfach nur Hitze. Das wäre eigentlich ein Pardebeispiel für Solaröfen, aber leider ist es auch eine Billig-Massenindustrie.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Und wo soll das funktionieren?



Eigentlich funktioniert an das recht vielen Orten. Linsen sind anspruchslos und beinahe genauso gute (aber deutlich schmackhaftere) Proteinlieferanten als Soja, Vitaminversorgung läuft sowieso fast komplett über Obst und Gemüse. In Mitteleuropa ist der Anteil von nur als Weideflächen nutzbarem Terrain zum Beispiel ziemlich klein, wird dürften auf 90% der Fläche auch für menschlichen Verzehr geeignete Pflanzen unterbringen können und auch wenn dieses "geeignet" relativ ist (guckt mal, was Schweine von einem Hektar Mais essen und was dem Deutschen gut genug für seinen Teller ist), würde sich die Zahl der von gleicher Fläche ernährbaren Menschen verfielfachen.

Aber schmeckt halt ******* und da wir sowieso nicht die nötige Energie haben, um dieser Menschenmasse eine angemessene Ernährung zu bieten, finde ich die Rechnung unangemessen. 
Was man aber gegeneinander abwägen könnte: Futterpflanzen für Steak oder Energiepflanzen für den Tank. Und wenn man das jeweils entsprechend einpreist, kann sich jeder selbst überlegen, welchen Luxus er sich gönnt.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2020)

Ernährung sollte doch in Europa kein Luxus sein. 

Öl- oder Energiepflanzen gehören generell nicht in den Tank,
durch den Einsatz von Herbiziden, NPK-Düngern usw.
wird letztendlich die Umwelt mehr geschädigt,
als wir an Treibhasgasen sparen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2020)

Man kann aber den Abfall von Nutzpflanzen verarbeiten und das wird teilweise auch gemacht.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man kann aber den Abfall von Nutzpflanzen verarbeiten und das wird teilweise auch gemacht.



Selbstverständlich, dazu gibt es ja auch diese Biogasanlagen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2020)

Ich meine aber direkt fürs Auto und ja auch das wird gemacht, aber selten


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich meine aber direkt fürs Auto und ja auch das wird gemacht, aber selten



Ja, sehr selten.

Eher werden die tropischen Regenwälder abgeholzt,
dafür Palmpflanzen angebaut,
das gewonnene Öl um die halbe Welt gekarrt,
damit der dt. Michel sagen kann,
wir haben jetzt bei 80 Mio. Autos
1 Mio. Tonnen CO2 eingespart.

Völlig krank, das Ganze.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ernährung sollte doch in Europa kein Luxus sein.



Ernährung mit Fleisch ist aber klimatologisch und ökologisch ein Luxus. Pro Portion kein riesengroßer, aber in der Gesamtmasse ein durchaus gewichtiger. Und wenn wir wollen, dass nachweislich uneinsichtlige Menschen aufhören, den Planeten zu zerstören, dann muss es auch finanziell ein Luxus werden. Wiederum gilt: Kein großer, aber ein spürbarer. Vielleicht das Steak auf Augenhöhe mit Pralinen, die sich auch fast jeder leisten kann - aber nicht 400 g jeden Tag.



> Öl- oder Energiepflanzen gehören generell nicht in den Tank,
> durch den Einsatz von Herbiziden, NPK-Düngern usw.
> wird letztendlich die Umwelt mehr geschädigt,
> als wir an Treibhasgasen sparen.



Man kann jede Pflanze intensiv oder extensiv anbauen. Im Moment ist es für die Bauern halt billig, gedopte Rapsmonokulturen hochzuziehen, eben weil diverse Umweltbelastungen umsonst sind. Aber man kann auch andere Pflanzen energetisch nutzen (erst recht, wenn wir das mit der Wasserstoffproduktion ernst meinen und Pflanzen nur noch als C-Lieferant für G2L nutzen, anstatt 50% der Ernste von Bakterien oder Pilzen in CO2 umwandeln zu lassen). Lateinamerika und Südostasien setzten schon lange auf Zuckerrohr, dass zwar nicht ganz ohne Pestizide auskommt, aber zumindest mit wenig und auch praktisch keinen Dünger braucht. Mein Favorit in unseren Breiten wären Kurzumtriebsplantagen. Sind zwar nicht gerade romantisch, aber mehr Biomasse kriegt man pro m² nicht produziert und eine vollständig mit Solarzellen verdunkelte Fläche ist ökologisch auch nicht wertvoller, aber mit zusätzlich benötigtem Batteriespeicher soviel teurer, dass wir diese etwas effizientere Energieproduktion nur auf einem Bruchteil der Fläche einsetzen können. Biomasse mag nicht die effizienteste Nutzungsform von Sonnenlicht sein, aber es ist mit Abstand die billigste und die einzige, die gleich noch ihren Energiespeicher mitbringt. Und im Moment sind mangelndes Geld und mangelnde Speicher die größten Probleme der Energiewende.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ernährung mit Fleisch ist aber klimatologisch und ökologisch ein Luxus.



Ergänzung: Wo nicht aufgrund der lokalen Gegebenheiten eine pflanzliche Ernährung der größere Luxus wäre.
Mancherorts wäre es nur mit massiven ökologischen und klimatologischen Konsequenzen möglich, die dort natürlich vorkommende, für Menschen jedoch nicht verwertbare pflanzliche Biomasse durch eine von Menschen verwertbare zu ersetzen bzw. pflanzliche Nahrungsmittel von auswärts heranzubringen. Da ist der Verzehr des Fleisches von Tieren, die sich dort natürlich ernähren können, durchaus sinnvoller.

Natürlich immer in Maßen, was zum eigentlichen Punkt führt: Die Ernährung von zu vielen und/oder ungünstig verteilten Menschen ist im Grunde *immer* ein Luxus. Exzessiver Fleischkonsum beschleunigt die Zerstörung lediglich.

Kurz: Kein Luxus wäre es, wenn überall das gegessen wird, was natürlich vorhanden ist, und wenn bei Mangel nicht die Versorgung erhöht, sondern die Zahl der zu Versorgenden reduziert wird. Letzteres im Idealfall harmonisch.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lateinamerika und Südostasien setzten schon lange auf Zuckerrohr, dass zwar nicht ganz ohne Pestizide auskommt, aber zumindest mit wenig und auch praktisch keinen Dünger braucht.



Ja, sicher.

Nach der dritten Ernte ist der Boden derart ausgelaugt,
dass da sowieso nichts mehr wächst.
Aber egal,
Abholzen und Brandroden ist billiger,
als Dünger zu kaufen. 

Nur mal so zur Erinnerung,
fast alle Nutzpflanzen wachsen in irgendwelchen Drecksböden,
wenn das Klima, Wasser- und Nährstoffversorgung mitspielen.

Schnellwachsende Pflanzen brauchen umso mehr davon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ergänzung: Wo nicht aufgrund der lokalen Gegebenheiten eine pflanzliche Ernährung der größere Luxus wäre.



Schrieb ich weiter oben schon, ja. Das sind aber nur sehr wenige Regionen, insbesondere wenn man die Möglichkeiten der modernen Landwirtschaft inklusive Düngung berücksichtigt und aus naheliegenden Gründen sind genau diese Regionen meist sowieso dünn besiedelt.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, sicher.
> 
> Nach der dritten Ernte ist der Boden derart ausgelaugt,
> dass da sowieso nichts mehr wächst.



Quelle?
Drei Ernten wäre teilweise binnen eines Jahres.



> Schnellwachsende Pflanzen brauchen umso mehr davon.



Nein. Beziehungsweise nicht zwingend. Die Frage ist, wieviel Nährstoffe die Pflanze allgemein aus dem Boden aufnimmt. Gräser und vor allem Bäume sind da sehr genügsam, die fertige Pflanze besteht fast nur aus Kohlenhydratketten - also zufällig genau das, was von wir von einer Energiepflanze wollen. C, O und H bezieht die Pflanze aber nicht aus dem Boden, sondern aus Luft und Wasser. Und auch N kann man ohne Chemie durch Fruchtfolgen in den Boden bringen, wie bereits erwähnt sind Linsen sowieso ein sehr nützliches Grundnahrungsmittel (man sollte sich aber ein indisches Kochbuch dazu besorgen ) und nebenbei auch noch Stickstofffixierer.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Beziehungsweise nicht zwingend. Die Frage ist, wieviel Nährstoffe die Pflanze allgemein aus dem Boden aufnimmt. Gräser und vor allem Bäume sind da sehr genügsam, die fertige Pflanze besteht fast nur aus Kohlenhydratketten - also zufällig genau das, was von wir von einer Energiepflanze wollen. C, O und H bezieht die Pflanze aber nicht aus dem Boden, sondern aus Luft und Wasser. Und auch N kann man ohne Chemie durch Fruchtfolgen in den Boden bringen, wie bereits erwähnt sind Linsen sowieso ein sehr nützliches Grundnahrungsmittel (man sollte sich aber ein indisches Kochbuch dazu besorgen ) und nebenbei auch noch Stickstofffixierer.



Jeder Pflanze muss existenziell auch Phosphor und Kalium zugeführt werden,
sonst wächst da nicht viel,
sagt mein grüner Daumen. 

Mit Wasser und Luft alleine,
passiert da nicht viel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2020)

Kalium steht so ziemlich am absoluten Ende der überhaupt beachtenswerten Nährstoffe. Phosphor spielt eine Rolle, ja, aber auch da gibt es große Unterschiede im Verbrauch zwischen Pflanzen. Auf Dauer muss man ihn natürlich irgendwie nachliefern, vollkommen unabhängig davon, was da wächst, Nahrungspflanzen eingeschlossen. Aber im Prinzip bekommt man ihn bei energetischer Verwertung der Pflanzen ja auch konzentriert in der Asche oder den Gärresten.

(und wir können ihn auch einfach aus der Ostsee fischen, da ist definitiv MEHR als genug drin  )


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (und wir können ihn auch einfach aus der Ostsee fischen, da ist definitiv MEHR als genug drin  )



Und dank der praktischen Klümpchenform kommt man dann doch noch zur Brandrodung.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kalium steht so ziemlich am absoluten Ende der überhaupt beachtenswerten Nährstoffe.



Alles klar.

Ich habe keine weiteren Fragen, Euer Ehren.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

Klimawandel: Toter Wald wird zur Öko-Nische | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z6NDVEznxwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Klimawandel: Toter Wald wird zur Öko-Nische | tagesschau.de


Hier wird wie immer Wald mit Forst verwechselt. Eine Wiese ist auch etwas anderes als ein Getreidefeld.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Klimawandel: Toter Wald wird zur Öko-Nische | tagesschau.de



Hat das jetzt Tagesschau-Redakteure überrascht oder die Forscher? Eigentlich ist es ein Jahrzehnte alter Hut, dass heterogene Strukturen mehr Arten beheimaten. Selbst der wortwörtliche Blinde mit Krückstock kann sehen (bzw. fühlen), dass es da mehr verschiedene Lebensräume gibt. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ein Biotop, dass in so schlechtem Zustand ist, dass ich schon Lücken bilden, selbst keine sichere Heimat für Arten ist und der Klimwandel sorgt eben nicht dafür, dass zusätzlich ein paar vertrocknende Wälder entstehen, sondern dass gesunde Wälder, von denen wir eigentlich mehr haben wollen, in vertrocknete umgewandelt werden.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juli 2020)

Greta Thunberg/Luisa Neubauer: Offener Klima-Brief an EU-Staatsoberhaeupter: &#8222;Hoert auf, so zu tun...&#8220; | Politik

Schön, dass die heutige Jugend so klar sieht und das heutige System durchschaut.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Greta Thunberg/Luisa Neubauer: Offener Klima-Brief an EU-Staatsoberhaeupter: &#8222;Hoert auf, so zu tun...&#8220; | Politik
> 
> Schön, dass die heutige Jugend so klar sieht und das heutige System durchschaut.



Ja, finde ich auch schön. 

Das Problem ist nur,
bevor wirklich etwas ändernde Akteure ans Runder kommen,
ist das Zeitfenster schon geschlossen,
um das Klimaproblem an der Wurzel bekämpfen zu können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Greta Thunberg/Luisa Neubauer: Offener Klima-Brief an EU-Staatsoberhaeupter: &#8222;Hoert auf, so zu tun...&#8220; | Politik
> 
> Schön, dass die heutige Jugend so klar sieht und das heutige System durchschaut.



Schade, dass es die Jugend vor 10, vor 20, vor 30 und vor 40 nicht gesehen hat und zusammen mit der Jugend von vor 50, 60, 70 und 80 Jahren auch weiterhin nicht sehen will. Und schade, dass "die heutige Jugend" nur aus einem Bruchteil der heutigen Jugendlichen zu bestehen scheint, während der Rest es immer noch nicht sieht. (Also letztlich genauso wie vor 10, vor 20, ... Jahren...)


----------



## compisucher (17. Juli 2020)

@ruiyven: Du bist in der gleichen Zeitschleife wie ich


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> @ruiyven: Du bist in der gleichen Zeitschleife wie ich



Das sind wir alle.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Greta Thunberg/Luisa Neubauer: Offener Klima-Brief an EU-Staatsoberhaeupter: &#8222;Hoert auf, so zu tun...&#8220; | Politik
> 
> Schön, dass die heutige Jugend so klar sieht und das heutige System durchschaut.


Es wird aber rein gar nichts ändern. Sie sagen selber:
_".... Die Verfasser des Texts schreiben, sie wüssten darum, dass ihre Forderungen teils schwer umzusetzen und unrealistisch seien. ..."_

Damit beschreiben sie doch selber das Problem. Mit dem, was wir in Deutschland an EE Strom erzeugen, könnten wir nicht einmal unsere Landwirtschaft aufrecht erhalten, geschweige andere Sektoren. In dem Augenblick, in wir quasi sofort auf die Verbrennung  von fossilen Energieträgern verzichten, werden wir wirtschaftlich so unbedeutend, dass es den Rest der Welt nicht mehr interessiert. Oder glaubst Du. irgend ein typischer arabischer Ölbesitzer würde auf die Verbrennung seines Öls verzichten? Oder Indische Kohlekraftwerke würden abgeschaltet? Die Menschen leben von der Hand im Mund, da interessiert die Zukunft nicht.

Wir müssen also Wirtschaftskraft behalten, um dann unseren erfolgreichen Weg der CO2 Vermeidung in der Welt druchzudrücken. Hätten wir vor 40 Jahren mit dem Weg begonnen, hätte Merkel das EEG nichts sabotiert und wären wir alle vernünftiger, hätte man heute ein funktionieres EE-System. Schaffen aber selbst wir nicht. Wie sollen es also andere Länder schaffen?

Ich saß über das Wochenende wieder mit einem alten Kommilitonen der Physik zusammen, der im Anschluss Geophysik studiert und in Kiel promovierte. Er war über zehn Jahre in der Klimaforschung, mit der Polarstern unterwegs, und steckt so ziemlich in jedem der Themen tief drin. Der Drop ist gelutscht. Wir reden seit dreißig Jahren darüber, dass dringend und sofort gehandelt werden muss. Ich mache das seit 41 Jahren, seit ich Hoimar von Ditfurths Buch _"Der Ast auf dem wir sitzen" g_elesen hatte. Es interessiert niemanden

"_ ...__Schon 1978 war fast alles bekannt
__Diese Sendung finde ich ein klein wenig erschreckend. Sie macht  deutlich, dass fast alles, über das wir heute so erschrocken sind, also  die Szenarien einer Welt mit galoppierendem Klimawandel, mit all den  Rückkopplungseffekten und den verschiedenen Kipppunkten schon damals  zumindest in groben Zügen bekannt waren. Und im Fernsehen in einer  durchaus populären Wissenschaftssendung ausgestrahlt worden waren. .... "_
Wie lange wissen wir um den drohenden Klimawandel? >> Mente et Malleo >> SciLogs - Wissenschaftsblogs

Schon 1971 hatte ich mit meinen Physik-Lehrer über dieses Thema gesprochen, weil sein Bruder auf der Tagung war und er dieses neue Thema im Unterricht angesprochen hat. Das hatte ich auch vergessen, das kam neulich beim Klassentreffen wieder hoch. 1971:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.dpg-physik.de/veroeffen...men-der-dpg/klima-energie/pi_ake_27091971.pdf

Wir müssen uns keine Sorgen machen, das Leben auf der Erde geht weiter. Wir initieren gerade das größte Massensterben alle Erdzeitalter, wir werden die Erde vermutlich um min. 10°C erwärmen und es wird in Folge nur noch wenige Nischen für menschliches Überleben geben. Das Klima wird sich dann in Laufe von 100.000 Jahren wieder auf für Säugetiere moderate Temperaturen einpendeln. Und dann wird es neue Zivilisationen geben, vielleicht schlauere, vermutlich nicht.

Es ist absolut frustrierend mitzuerleben, wie eine an sich vernunftbegabte Zivilisation mit volldampf in den Abgrund springt. Es tut weh.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es tut weh.



Ja,
aber der Zug scheint jetzt schon abgefahren zu sein. 

Von daher, ... Party


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> vielleicht schlauere, vermutlich nicht.



Was soll denn nach dem haarlosen Affen kommen? Die nächste Affenart?
Die Frage ist ja, ob es ein natürlicher Weg ist, dass sich immer komplexere Lebensformen entwickeln bis hin zu einer Lebensform, die die Umwelt derartig umgestaltet wie es der Mensch getan hat?
Oder gibt es auch den Weg, wo es bei Bakterien bleibt?


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube die nächste Spezies, die irgendwann mal die Erde dominieren wird , sind die Nager wie Ratten.

Immerhin sind schon die ersten aufgetreten als die Dinos aussgestorben sind und haben es damals überlebt.
Dann werden sie es vielleicht auch dieses mal überleben.
Vielleicht müssten sie dann nur noch lernen auf zwei Beinen zu gehen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube die nächste Spezies, die irgendwann mal die Erde dominieren wird , sind die Nager wie Ratten.



Die Frage ist ja, was du unter dominieren verstehst.
Einige meinen ja, dass das Raubtier, das andere Raubtiere frisst, ganz oben auf der Nahrungspyramide steht.
Aber in Wirklichkeit dominiert das Lebewesen, das das Raubtier frisst, das Raubtiere frisst -- und das Lebewesen ist überaus klein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Von daher, ... Party


Nein, Mäuschen, wir müssen kämpfen, kämpfen und nochmal kämpfen. Jetzt.
Wir müssen selber sparsam sein,. sinnvolle Entwickluingen unterstützen,
aufklären und helfen, damit es weltweit umgesetzt wird. Nein, Party klingt
gut, ich bringe auch gerne eine Kiste Bier mit, aber nicht so, wie Du es ironisch
meintest. Dein V8 bleibt jetzt stehen. Nix mehr mit Verschwendung.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll denn nach dem haarlosen Affen kommen? Die nächste Affenart?


Wäschbären, Ratten, Raben, ... Gibt genug Tierarten, die Potenzial haben


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, Mäuschen, wir müssen kämpfen, kämpfen und nochmal kämpfen. Jetzt.
> Wir müssen selber sparsam sein,. sinnvolle Entwickluingen unterstützen,
> aufklären und helfen, damit es weltweit umgesetzt wird. Nein, Party klingt
> gut, ich bringe auch gerne eine Kiste Bier mit, aber nicht so, wie Du es ironisch
> meintest. Dein V8 bleibt jetzt stehen. Nix mehr mit Verschwendung.



Nein Schätzchen,
ich bin definitiv kein Schwarzseher.

Uns rennt aber die Zeit weg,
um diesen Prozess überhaupt noch etwas bremsen zu können.

Wald-Zustand: Afrika ueberholt Suedamerika bei Abholzung - DER SPIEGEL

Und bis 2100 sollen noch rd. 2 Mrd. neue Erdlinge dazukommen,

sry.,

jetzt muss ich nicht Mathe studiert haben,
damit ich erkenne,
dass das so nicht funktionieren kann,
mit regenerativen Energien und so.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Und bis 2100 sollen noch rd. 2 Mrd. neue Erdlinge dazukommen,


Die 2 Milliarden neuen Weltbürger in ärmlichen Verhältnissen sind weniger ein Problem als jene Milliarde erste Klasse Menschen in den USA, Europa und sonstwo, die pro Kopf ein vielfaches an Ressourcen verbrauchen. Und der Spuk der weiteren Bevölkerungserhöhung ist bald vorbei. Wir müssen jetzt sofort massiv reagieren, WIR und dann ziehen andere nach
Prognose zur Entwicklung der Weltbevoelkerung bis 2100 | Statista


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2020)

Du hast echt 580€ für den Jahreszugang bezahlt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast echt 580€ für den Jahreszugang bezahlt?


Es gibt Studententarife. Für die Knauserköpfe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2020)

Aber auf solche Prognosen kann man letztendlich nichts geben, da sie auch nur auf einer Glaskugel basieren.
Letztendlich muss man der restlichen Welt erklären, dass der Lebensstandard westlicher Industriestaaten kein Leitfaden sein sollte.
Gleichzeitig müssen die westlichen Industriestaaten Vorreiter sein -- gerade was Umwelt und Artenschutz angeht.
Wie können wir von afrikanischen Staaten verlangen, dass sie Elefanten und Co. schützen, während wir den ersten Wolf gleich abknallen, der sich in unsere Wälder ansiedeln will?
Wir müssen es schaffen, dass wir einen gemeinsamen Lebensstandard erreichen. Bildung, Gesundheit. Damit verringern wir sowieso das Bevölkerungswachstum.
Darüber hinaus müssen die Industrieländer ihren Ressourcenverbrauch reduzieren.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt Studententarife.



Wie lange studierst du denn schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die 2 Milliarden neuen Weltbürger in ärmlichen Verhältnissen sind weniger ein Problem als jene Milliarde erste Klasse Menschen in den USA, Europa und sonstwo, die pro Kopf ein vielfaches an Ressourcen verbrauchen. Und der Spuk der weiteren Bevölkerungserhöhung ist bald vorbei.



Doch, das ist ein Problem.

Mit zwei Mrd. neuen Menschen in ärmeren Regionen wird nicht zwangsläufig
durch die Vergreisung in den reichen Ländern eine klimaneutrale Umweltbilanz erzielt.

In diesen Ländern wird man sehr massiv in die Strombereitstellung erstmal investieren müssen.

Mit regenerativen Energien brauchst du da erstmal gar nicht anfangen,
weil die daraus resultierenden Strompreise kaum durch die einheimische Bevölkerung aufgebracht
werden können.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2020)

Wir müssen den Standard in der westlichen Welt einfach massiv senken. Fahrräder statt Autos, 8W Laptops statt 500W Monster-PCs, veganes Essen statt Fleischüberfluss.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir müssen den Standard in der westlichen Welt einfach massiv senken. Fahrräder statt Autos, 8W Laptops statt 500W Monster-PCs, veganes Essen statt Fleischüberfluss.



Vergiss es,
wer verzichtet denn freiwillig auf etwas?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir müssen den Standard in der westlichen Welt einfach massiv senken. Fahrräder statt Autos, 8W Laptops statt 500W Monster-PCs, veganes Essen statt Fleischüberfluss.


Dazu müsste der Mensch vernünftig sein. Oder wir bauen eine sinnvolle EE auf. Die Sonne schicht genug Energie zu uns, die kann man nutzen. Man muss es nur machen. Solarzuellen aufs Dach und der Rechner kann weiterhin 500W verbrauchen und das E-Auto ist drin,


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dazu müsste der Mensch vernünftig sein. Oder wir bauen eine sinnvolle EE auf. Die Sonne schicht genug Energie zu uns, die kann man nutzen. Man muss es nur machen. Solarzuellen aufs Dach und der Rechner kann weiterhin 500W verbrauchen und das E-Auto ist drin,



Ja klar,
da muss man aber erstmal verstehen,
wie Stromnetze aufgebaut sind,
und wie die Stromverteilung funktioniert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja klar,
> da muss man aber erstmal verstehen,
> wie Stromnetze aufgebaut sind,
> und wie die Stromverteilung funktioniert.


Ist gelöst, funktioniert, man muss es nur machen. Das klappt aber nicht mit dem freien Markt, genau der verhindert jeden vernünftigen Ansatz.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ist gelöst, funktioniert, man muss es nur machen. Das klappt aber nicht mit dem freien Markt, genau der verhindert jeden vernünftigen Ansatz.


Erzähle mir doch jetzt mal bitte,
wie das umgesetzt werden soll.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2020)

Ich bin nicht der Spezialist, dafür gibt es Netzwerkprofis, die genau das gelöst haben. Frag mich nicht nach Details, die interessieren mich nicht:
z.B.: Energiewende: Wie bleibt unser Stromnetz stabil? - Spektrum der Wissenschaft
oder: https://www.agora-energiewende.de/f..._Synchronisierung_Netze-EE_Netzausbau_WEB.pdf
...


----------



## Slezer (23. Juli 2020)

So ein Schwachsinn Mal wieder von dir.

Sachen behaupten und dann den Schwanz einziehen. Mit irgendwelchen Internet links daher kommen und denken man hätte Recht.

Ich könnte jetzt auch schreiben dir Erde ist flach, 2 Google links Posten und danach sagen ich verstehe davon nichts lest die Links selber.

Ne so funktioniert das nicht!


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dazu müsste der Mensch vernünftig sein. Oder wir bauen eine sinnvolle EE auf. Die Sonne schicht genug Energie zu uns, die kann man nutzen. Man muss es nur machen. Solarzuellen aufs Dach und der Rechner kann weiterhin 500W verbrauchen und das E-Auto ist drin,



Es geht um Ressourcengerechtigkeit und da reicht es nicht einfach mehr Ressourcen zu verbrauchen um mehr EE zu produzieren um dann noch mehr Ressourcen verbrauchen zu können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht um Ressourcengerechtigkeit und da reicht es nicht einfach mehr Ressourcen zu verbrauchen um mehr EE zu produzieren um dann noch mehr Ressourcen verbrauchen zu können.


Jain, prinzipiell gebe ich Dir Recht, geht es um bestimmte Ressourcen wie Eisen, Aluminiun, Silizium etc, ist davon genug vorhanden. Zusammen mit 100% Rezykling ist durchaus viel an technischem Komfort möglich.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Solarzuellen aufs Dach und der Rechner kann weiterhin 500W verbrauchen und das E-Auto ist drin,


Leider noch sehr teuer. Kann sich nicht jeder leisten.
Außerdem auch vom Wetter abhängig.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn Mal wieder von dir.



Von dir kommt auch nichts viel..außer rumpöbeln -> Verschiedene Threads.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die 2 Milliarden neuen Weltbürger in ärmlichen Verhältnissen sind weniger ein Problem als jene Milliarde erste Klasse Menschen in den USA, Europa und sonstwo,



Dieses "Sonstwo" umfasst auch Länder wie Turkmenistan, Belize, Chile und Bhutan, um nur das Niveau von Deutschland zu nehmen, oder die Mongolei, wenn man etwas von US-amerikanischem Kaliber haben möchte. Sind das deiner Meinug nach alles Menschen mit Lebensbedingungen erster Klasse, die ihren Lebenswandel an ärmer Verhältnisse anpassen sollten? Nur zur Erinnerung: Eine dauerhaft tragbare Last bei einer 25% größeren Weltbevölkerung wäre in etwa der durchschnittliche Pro-Kopf-Ressourcenverbrauch der Elfenbeinküste.

Ich predige zwar auch gerne Verzicht, aber aber Wohlstand als solcher ist nur ein kleiner Teil des Problems. Dazu ist der Verbrauch zu ungleich verteilt, bei uns seit Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts zum absoluten Standard gehörende Basics wie Mobilität, die den eigenen Aktionsradius auf mehr als ein paar Dutzend km ums eigene Dorf für das gesamte Leben erweitert, regelmäßige Nutzung elektrischen Stroms oder die pure Existenz von Konsumgütern, also Dingen, die man nicht von seinen Großeltern und an seine Großenkel vererbt, sondern "verbraucht", legen einen riesigen Grundstock. Ob man nun mit einem klapprigen Renault jeden Tag 40 km über eine Staubpiste oder mit einem luxuriösen Q5 jeden Tag 40 km über die Autobahn fährt, macht im Vergleich zum riesigen ökologischen Sprung zwischen einer vorindustriellen Lebensweise und dem Ressourcenverbrauch eines europäischen 50er-Jahre-Standards keinen großen Unterschied mehr. Und letzterer Standard wird für 2-3 Milliarden zusätzliche Menschen weltweit in den nächsten Jahrzehnten
erreichbar sein - oder eben für 5-6 Milliarden. Das ist ein gigantischer Unterschied. Allein der Mehrverbrauch durch 2 Milliarden Menschen auf diesem Niveau wird das doppelte dessen betragen, was EU und USA heute umsetzen. Es wäre also ein großer Fortschritt, wenn wir diese zusätzliche Last nicht bewältigen müssen, denn weder werden die Leute freiwillig auf diese Annehmlichkeiten verzichten und weiter Kuhdung in Hütten verbrennen, noch werden wir die Effizienz der verwendeten Technik verzehnfachen können.

Wenn überhaupt noch eine Chance auf eine freiwillige Lösung des Problems besteht, dann nur durch Kombination aller Mittel: Nutzungshalbierung ist für Europäer locker möglich (6500 statt 13000 km PKW im deutschen Schnitt? Wer nicht mit dem Auto pendelt und/oder Fernreisen unternimmt, kommt gar nicht erst auf solche Zahlen), Verbrauchshalbierung, vielleicht sogar Drittelung auch (brauchbare Autos mit 3-4 l wurden schon vor 15-20 Jahren gebaut, da muss man nicht heute mit real 6-8 l rumgurken), aber damit wären wir bestenfalls bei einem tragbaren Pro-Kopf-Verbrauch angelangt. Damit das reicht, muss auch die Zahl der Köpfe gleich bleiben beziehungsweise so schnell, wie ethisch möglich, anfangen zu sinken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Leider noch sehr teuer. Kann sich nicht jeder leisten.
> Außerdem auch vom Wetter abhängig.


Es ist heute schon merklich billiger als Strom aus der Strckdose. So um 15Cent kostet Strom aus Solarzellen, wenn man die Anlagenkosten auf 20 Jahre abschreibt. Die halten aber merklich länger


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist heute schon merklich billiger als Strom aus der Strckdose. So um 15Cent kostet Strom aus Solarzellen, wenn man die Anlagenkosten auf 20 Jahre abschreibt. Die halten aber merklich länger


Das Problem ist das man erstmal das Startkapital dafür haben muss. Und ein eigenes Haus.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2020)

Man kann ja auch klein anfangen mit nem "Balkonkraftwerk".
<500€ und man hat ein paar hundert Watt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das man erstmal das Startkapital dafür haben muss. Und ein eigenes Haus.


Darum sagtew ich, das ganze muss gesetzlich gerelt werden.  Warum z.B. nicht Carport an der Straße bauen und Mieter dürfen Solarzellen auf das Dach setzen? Genauso kann man gesetzlich vorschreiben, dass Solarzellen auf Miethäusern von den Mieter zum EEG Preis benutzt werden können. Und wenn der Vermieter keine Solaranlage baut, dürfen es die Mieter. Usw. Man muss es nur wollen. Solange "die schwarzen Strolche" regieren, wird nichts in der Richtung passieren.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist heute schon merklich billiger als Strom aus der Strckdose. So um 15Cent kostet Strom aus Solarzellen, wenn man die Anlagenkosten auf 20 Jahre abschreibt. Die halten aber merklich länger



Wer bezahlt denn das Ganze?

Eigentümer von Immobilien können das locker auf die Miete umlegen.

Keine Ahnung wie viele Mieter es in Deutschland gibt,
letztendlich zahlt der Michel doppelt,
besonders in den Städten.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2020)

Wer bezahlt Subventionen für KKW und AKW?
Ob du nun solche Kosten in der Miete oder in der Steuer hast, egal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wer bezahlt denn das Ganze?


Der Vermieter baut eine Aloaranlage aufs Haus und hat mit 15Cent sichere Abnehmer. Die Mieter sparen, die Umwelt wird weniger belastet. 
WIN-WIN-WIN


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2020)

Ja sicher,
alles klar. 

Ich liebe Dich,
deine einfachen Lösungen sind wirklich spektakulär..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist heute schon merklich billiger als Strom aus der Strckdose. So um 15Cent kostet Strom aus Solarzellen, wenn man die Anlagenkosten auf 20 Jahre abschreibt. Die halten aber merklich länger



Also mal hochgerechnet 70 MWH * 15 Cent/kWH = 10500 € reichen für eine Solaranlage, einen Batteriepuffer, ein reichweitenstarkes Elektroauto sowie ein Haus, auf dass das eine rauf und das andere davor kann? Das halte ich aber für ein ganz großes Gerücht. Als ich das letzte mal nachgeguckt habe, bekam man dafür kein Grundstück, nicht einmal ein einziges Zimmer, kein Auto und entweder den Puffer oder die Solaranalge. Aber garantiert nicht alles, was du an Anschaffungen vorgeschlagen hast. Auch wenn ich das Auto ausklammere und nur 30 MWH, also 4500 € für die Umstellung des stationären Verbrauchs auf Solar rechne, bekomme ich damit keine Insellösung finanziert und erst recht nicht das Eigenheim für diese Insel. Solar mag im Vergleich zu früher günstiger geworden sein, aber darauf umsteigen können weiterhin nur Vermögende. Und selbst die müssen mit Einspeisung und weiterhin für 30 Cent/kWh gekauftem Strom rechnen, wenn sie nicht direkt durch erhebliche zusätzliche Anschaffungskosten draufzahlen wollen.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum sagtew ich, das ganze muss gesetzlich gerelt werden.  Warum z.B. nicht Carport an der Straße bauen



Lass mich überlegen...
Vielleicht weil da nur 9 m² Platz pro Mietpartei sind, die Hälfte wenn es weiterhin so etwas wie einen Fußweg geben soll und die Haustür ersatzlos zugunsten von Strickleitern abgeschafft wird? Letzeres wäre zugegebenermaßen eine pragmatische Lösung, denn bei der Größe heutiger Autos (und damit meine ich z.B. einen Golf) und den Parkfähigkeiten heutiger Fahrer müsste man ja eh meistens über das Schiebedach einsteigen, da kann man auch direkt von oben kommen. Schwieriger wird dagegen das Ein- und Ausparken, denn An- und Abfahrtswege zu diesen 9 m² sind nicht mehr drin, was etwaige hintere Reihen ganz vom Straßenzugang abschneidet und die ganz vorne kämen auch nur aus der Lücke, wenn sie längsparken und im rechten Winkel zur Seite fahren können, denn für Querausparker reicht die freie Straßenbreite nicht. Vielleicht könnte man die Autos irgendwie hochkant stellen und um die dann Hoch- ehemals Längsachse drehen, dann wäre dein Vorschlag für mich tatsächlich praktikabel.
Aber auch nur für mich, weil ich kein SUV will und weil mein Haus ungewöhnlich viel Freiraum davor hat. Alle anderen Wohngebäude des Blocks hätten nicht einmal genug Platz, um ein paar Inline-Skates pro Wohneinheit vor dem Haus unterzubringen und im Hinterhof würde es, mit viel Glück, für einen Bikeport pro Mieter reichen, aber garantiert nicht für Carports, ganz abgesehen davon, dass Autos nicht durchs Treppenhaus passen. (Und der Hinterhof ist übrigens so schattig, dass ich selbst im Hochsommer angenehme kühl lüften kann. Solarausbeute? Eher weniger.)

Fazit: Willkommen in Großstädten, wo über die Hälfte der Deutschen lebt. In meinem gesamten familiären und sozialen Umfeld kenne ich genau einen Mieter, bei dem die nötigen Freiflächen für eine Solar-Selbstversorgung vorhanden wären. Und der hat ein Haus gemietet. 



> und Mieter dürfen Solarzellen auf das Dach setzen?



Das wäre zumindest physisch eher praktikabel, auch wenn bei sehr vielen Gebäuden die Fläche nicht ganz für den Bedarf reichen würde, aber es ist ökonomisch einfach Wahnsinn. Du kannst nicht einfach mit einer Leiter auf ein städtisches Mehrparteienhaus steigen, da muss bei vollflächigen Dacharbeiten jedesmal voll eingerüstet werden. Allein das kostet, spätestens wenn noch jemand Mietminderung wegen der Baubelästigung will, weit mehr, als die eigentliche Anlage. Dazu wird in vielen Fällen öffentlicher Grund vor dem Haus in Anspruch genommen, was die Gemeinde auch erstmal erlauben/bezahlt haben will. Und eine Versicherung, falls der Vermieter hinterher Schäden am Dach feststellt, wäre auch noch angebracht.
Das größte Problem ist aber die Nutzung: Diese, je nach Anlagengröße vermutlich mindestens 3, gegebenfalls bis zu 20 mal höheren Kosten pro kWh verglichen mit einer 1-Familienhaus-Anlage kannst du als Mieter nicht auf 20 Jahre umlegen. Sondern meist nur auf ein Jahr, oft weniger, weil du eben nur Mieter bist und keinen dauerhaften Anspruch auf die Wohnung hast. (Die Wenigen, die eine zumindest fünfstellige Summe in irgendwas investieren können, also finanziell vergleichsweise gut dastehen, dürften sogar häufiger nur deswegen zur Miete wohnen, weil sie sich aus beruflichen oder privaten Gründen nicht so lange an einen Ort wollen/können.)



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der Vermieter baut eine Aloaranlage aufs Haus und hat mit 15Cent sichere Abnehmer. Die Mieter sparen, die Umwelt wird weniger belastet.
> WIN-WIN-WIN



Damit wird der Vermieter zum Stromversorger und hat die entsprechenden Regeln zu erfüllen. Abgesehen davon, dass das für kleinere Vermieter viel zu viel Aufwand ist und bei 15 Cent immer noch von einem Nullsummenspiel sprichst, während Vermieter >5% Rendite jährlich erwarten, beinhaltet das auch Verpflichtungen, die ein einzelner Betreiber unmöglich erfüllen kann. Zum Beispiel hinsichtlich 24/7 Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lass mich überlegen....


Und unter einem Dach können keine Fussgänger laufen? Eine tolles Dach über Straße und Fussgängerweg bietet reichlich Platz für Solarzellen. Aber man kann natürlich aus Prinzip dagegen sein. Ein Konzept muss nicht für jeden funktionieren, aber 10% der Mieter könnten so Möglichkeiten bekommen, andere beteiligen sich an Kooperativen irgendwo, dritte mieten Dächer, vierte einigen sich mit dem Vermieter, was auch immer.

Es muss dazu gesetzliche Rahmenbedingungen geben und genau darum kümmert nicht niemand.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Carport





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Fussgänger






Falls du vorgeschlagen hättest, dass jede x-beliebige Person über öffentlichen Verkehrsflächen Dächer errichten kann, dann hätte ich darauf hingewiesen, dass das ohne selbige Verkehrsflächen verkleinernde Stützen unmöglich ist, ein komplett neues Konzept für die Beleuchtung erfordert, in keinster Weise irgend einen Bezug zu Mietern hätte, sondern schlicht eine Alternative zu (wesentlich günstigeren) Freiflächenanlagen jeder Art wäre, ggf. Brand-, (Einbruchs-)Sicherheits-/Mieter-, Sichtbarkeits-/Werbe-/Panoramarechtliche Aspekte berühren könnte und, zu guter letzt, nur überall da möglich ist, wo die Fenster des Erdgeschosses deutlich über Kopfhöhe beginnen. Was nach meiner Beobachtung beinahe nirgendwo der Fall ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .


Dir scheint Phantasie zu fehlen. Ich sagte doch, gesetzliche Rahmenbedingungen müssen geschaffen werden. Aber daran scheitert es in diesem Land immer wieder. Banale Kleinigkeiten bremsen Projekte über Jahrzehnte.

Aber es geht noch viel einfacher. Es müssen nur Spiegel über die Straße gehängt werden, drehbare Spiegel. Muss ich schnell mal wieder ein Konzept entwerfen, danke für die Anregungen. Solarzellen werden an Balkone gepappt, schön wassergekühlt, damit sie hohe Leistungsdichten erlauben und dann mit Spiegeln bestrahlt. Dann reichen viel weniger Solarfläche. Die Spiegel müssen in kipp und drehbar sein, am besten wendbar, damit man bei Hagel die mit Schaumstoffgedämmte Rückseite der Spiegel nach oben dreht und gleich eine Überdachung für die Straße bietet.

Muss ich mal in Ruhe drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2020)

Warum diskutieren wir über neue Flächen wenn es so viele freie Dächer gibt?


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=faUUKPtBuSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTwdtnN1zKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tdi-fan (29. Juli 2020)

Gerade habe ich gelesen, dass die Firma Epson für den *Deutschen Nachhaltigkeitspreis* in der Kategorie _Klima_ nominiert wurde. Wie kann so eine Firma (und überhaupt Druckerhersteller) nachhaltig sein? Patronen werden nur geringfügig gefüllt verkauft. Drucker inkl. Patronenswrden so billig verkauft, dass ein neuer Drucker _rein wirtschaftlich _mehr Sinn ergeben würde, als teure Originalpatronen, dazu noch die angebrachten Chips.

natürlich könnte man bei diesem Thema das Argument bringen, dass man doch auf Dritthersteller ausweichen sollte. Nur gilt hier zu beachten, dass man seine Garantie riskiert, im Fall der Fälle. Durch solche Geschäftspraktiken schafft man doch nur zusätzlichen Kunststoff-Müll.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juli 2020)

Wahrscheinlich wegen EcoTank


----------



## compisucher (30. Juli 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich gelesen, dass die Firma Epson für den *Deutschen Nachhaltigkeitspreis* in der Kategorie _Klima_ nominiert wurde. Wie kann so eine Firma (und überhaupt Druckerhersteller) nachhaltig sein? Patronen werden nur geringfügig gefüllt verkauft. Drucker inkl. Patronenswrden so billig verkauft, dass ein neuer Drucker _rein wirtschaftlich _mehr Sinn ergeben würde, als teure Originalpatronen, dazu noch die angebrachten Chips.
> 
> natürlich könnte man bei diesem Thema das Argument bringen, dass man doch auf Dritthersteller ausweichen sollte. Nur gilt hier zu beachten, dass man seine Garantie riskiert, im Fall der Fälle. Durch solche Geschäftspraktiken schafft man doch nur zusätzlichen Kunststoff-Müll.




Begründung im link, da geht es auch um Lieferketten, kein outsourcing, recyceling usw.
Das Argument des Abfalls und der Tinte betrachte ich ähnlich, aber offensichtlich ist das eher ein Endverbraucherthema (wenig Tinte für viel Geld), weniger der Maßstab des Nominierungskommitees.
Is ja klar, die Entscheider bekommen die Papiervorlage auf den Schreibtisch von der Vorzimmerdame und müssen dies nicht selber aus dem Trucker herausfummeln, geschweige Tinte mal wechseln... 

Epson fuer den Deutschen Nachhaltigkeitspreis nominiert - Epson


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2020)

Anscheinend hat man in den 50ern-70ern so viele Dämme gebaut dass der eigentlich schon dort stattfindende Anstieg des Meeresspiegels größtenteils kompensiert wurde. Oo
Climate change: Dams played key role in limiting sea level rise - BBC News


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat man in den 50ern-70ern so viele Dämme gebaut dass der eigentlich schon dort stattfindende Anstieg des Meeresspiegels größtenteils kompensiert wurde. Oo
> Climate change: Dams played key role in limiting sea level rise - BBC News


Auf der anderen Seite wurde ganze Seen trocken gelegt. Ansonsten sind das alles kleine Faktoren. Der Meeresspiegel hat sich in den letzten 120 Jahren an Nord- und Ostseeküste um 30cm erhöht. Die Entwicklung ist keineswegs liniear, das geht jetzt verstärkt weiter. Überall wundert man sich, wie schnell das Eis schmilzt. Und mit all den anderen Faktoren wie Ernteausfälle, Stürme, Trockenheiten, Seuchen, Heuschreckenplagen etc. wird das Leben in den nächsten hundert Jahren tendenziell bechwerlicher als jetzt, mit mehr Krisen, Kriegen, Vertreibungen und Völkerwanderungen.


----------



## Slezer (20. August 2020)

Zum Glück lebe ich keine 100 Jahre mehr^^


----------



## Tengri86 (20. August 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Zum Glück lebe ich keine 100 Jahre mehr^^



Schön für dich


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Schön für dich


Schön vor allem für die Menschheit ....


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Überall wundert man sich, wie schnell das Eis schmilzt.



Weil keiner einen Zusammenhang zwischen "es wird wärmer" und "das Eis schmilzt, weil es wärmer wird" sieht.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Es gibt Leute, die behauptet, dass die Antarktis kälter wird, weil man neue Kälterekorde gemessen hat. Die kommen auch nie auf die Idee, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen global und regional gibt.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Zum Glück lebe ich keine 100 Jahre mehr^^


Aber viele andere Menschen. Das ist dir bestimmt egal, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil keiner einen Zusammenhang zwischen "es wird wärmer" und "das Eis schmilzt, weil es wärmer wird" sieht..


Nein, "wundern" tun sich Wissenschaftler, weil es viel schneller geht, als erwartet. Der Wärmeübergang von Luft zu Eis ist schwer zu simulieren, zusammen mit Regen, Auswaschungen durch versickerndes Wasser und je nach Gletscher Angriff von unten durch warmes Meereswasser. Die ganzen Modell die wir nutzen sind konservativ, also eher zutückhaltend. Die Wirklichkeit sieht schlimmer aus.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2020)

Das hab ich auch gelesen. Die schlimmsten Szenarien, die man annahm, stellen sich inzwischen als nicht schlimm genug heraus. Es geht schneller als in den Modellen vorhergesagt.


----------



## Slezer (20. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber viele andere Menschen. Das ist dir bestimmt egal, oder?


Ne egal nicht aber keiner von uns kann an dieser Situation etwas ändern. Daher heißt es zurück lehnen und abwarten


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

Wir hatten es auch schon mehrfach angesprochen: eine nicht zu unterschätzende Gefahr ist das auftauen der Permafrostböden.
Das wird zu einer lichtlinearen Freisetzung von Kohlenstoff und Methan führen. Was wieder dazu führt das sie noch schneller schmelzen usw.
Ich weiß nicht ob wir schon die Schwelle überschritten haben, aber wenn das der Fall ist, können wir diese Prozesse nicht mehr aufhalten.



Slezer schrieb:


> Ne egal nicht aber keiner von uns kann an dieser Situation etwas ändern. Daher heißt es zurück lehnen und abwarten


Jeder kann seinen "ökologischen Fußabdruck" verbessern.

UEber den OEkologischen Fussabdruck


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Ne egal nicht aber keiner von uns kann an dieser Situation etwas ändern. Daher heißt es zurück lehnen und abwarten



Klar können wird was ändern. Endlich mal Druck ausüben und sich beschweren, wenn die Regierung wieder irgendwelche Deals macht oder die Energiewende kaputt macht.


----------



## Slezer (20. August 2020)

Passiert doch eh nichts, siehst du doch^^


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Passiert doch eh nichts, siehst du doch^^



Weil die falschen Leute an den Regierungsposten hocken. 
Die will unbedingt die 20.000 Jobs im Kohlebau sichern und kümmert sich nicht um die 100.000 Jobs, die in der Photovoltaik und Windkraft verloren gegangen sind.
Dieser Unsinn von Lobbyismus muss endlich mal durchbrochen werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die falschen Leute an den Regierungsposten hocken.


Jeder kann etwas ändern und jeder kann eine Stückchen helfen. Solange aber jeder Egoist meint, zuerst müssten alle anderen etwas machen wird rein gar nichts passieren. Und jeder, der dumm herum erzählt, man könne nix machen, verschlimmert die Situation.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jeder kann etwas ändern und jeder kann eine Stückchen helfen. Solange aber jeder Egoist meint, zuerst müssten alle anderen etwas machen wird rein gar nichts passieren. Und jeder, der dumm herum erzählt, man könne nix machen, verschlimmert die Situation.



Absolut. Man muss der Regierung solange auf den Füßen herumtreten, bis was passiert. Daher finde ich Fridays for Future gut. Und da machen meiner Meinung nach auch noch zu wenige mit. Man stelle sich vor, jeden Freitag gehen Millionen in allen Städten auf die Straße und setzen so klar ein Zeichen -- die Regierung müsste was machen, denn sonst wären sie schneller weg vom Fenster als sie denken können.
Ich persönlich würde sofort alle Kohlekraftwerke abschalten und dafür lieber die Kernkraftwerke etwas länger laufen lassen -- der Atommüll klebt uns eh schon an der Backe, da machen 10 Jahre mehr jetzt keinen großen Unterschied aus.
Und natürlich der Unsinn mit der Beschränkung für Windkraftwerke. So ein Schmarrn.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar können wird was ändern. Endlich mal Druck ausüben und sich beschweren, wenn die Regierung wieder irgendwelche Deals macht oder die Energiewende kaputt macht.



Das ist natürlich sehr wohlfeil, wenn man die Regierungen dafür verantwortlich macht.

Man kann auch mal bei sich anfangen. Deine Signatur spricht z.B. für sich. Die Hardware, die du hast, wäre doch nicht notwendig, oder? Das ist doch reiner Luxus. Also, wo ist dein Verzicht?


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man kann auch mal bei sich anfangen. Deine Signatur spricht z.B. für sich. Die Hardware, die du hast, wäre doch nicht notwendig, oder? Das ist doch reiner Luxus. Also, wo ist dein Verzicht?



Ich hab ein Wald und ein Moor auf mein Grundstück. Was ist mit dir?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Absolut. Man muss der Regierung solange auf den Füßen herumtreten, bis was passiert.


Richtig, die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen sind ziemlich wichtig. Die Behinderderungen der EE sind riesig, die Subventionen für dreckige Techniken eklatent, Es werdem jedem Einzelnen, der sich saubere Produktionsmittel auf sein Grundstück stellen will Hemmnis um Hemmnis in den Weg gelegt, während unsere großen Konzern ein Geschenk nach dem anderen bekommen. 

Der Verhalten eines jeden Einzelnen ist erst einmal unabhängig davon, jeder kann jetzt schon viel sparen. Solange der Staat aber schläft und z.B. CO2 Steuern verhindert oder den Ausbau von Stromleitungen nicht vorantreibt, solange bleibt hier alles im Dornröschenschlaf. In der EU wird weiterhin nationalistisch gegen jeden gekämpft, damit das obere Promille reicher und reicher wird. Es ist allers so frustierend und der Wandel schreitet mit riesigen Schritten voran.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Wald und ein Moor auf mein Grundstück. Was ist mit dir?



Mir? Mir ist es egal. Ich stelle mich aber auch nicht hin und zeige mit dem Finger auf die Regierung.

Ich finde es nur ein bisschen &#8222;merkwürdig&#8220;, wenn man einerseits die Regierung kritisiert, weil die zu wenig tut (ein Punkt, der definitiv zutrifft) aber andererseits selbst die neuste Hardware hat.

Das ist so Wasser predigen und Wein trinken.

Wenn man etwas geändert sehen will, dann sollte man bei sich anfangen. Die Regierung in Deutschland kann auch ncihts tun, wenn Millionen Deutsche selbst nichts tun. Das ist schlich illusorisch.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mir? Mir ist es egal. Ich stelle mich aber auch nicht hin und zeige mit dem Finger auf die Regierung.



Du musst ja auf die Regierung zeigen, denn die legt die Rahmebedingungen fest.
Und wenn die sich von Lobbyisten leiten lassen anstatt mal der Logik zu folgen, muss man das scharf ankreiden und letztendlich kann man nur durch Demonstrationen auf sich aufmerksam machen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur ein bisschen &#8222;merkwürdig&#8220;, wenn man einerseits die Regierung kritisiert, weil die zu wenig tut (ein Punkt, der definitiv zutrifft) aber andererseits selbst die neuste Hardware hat.



Wo hab ich die neueste Hardware?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas geändert sehen will, dann sollte man bei sich anfangen. Die Regierung in Deutschland kann auch ncihts tun, wenn Millionen Deutsche selbst nichts tun. Das ist schlich illusorisch.



Natürlich kann die Regierung was tun, indem sie Anreize schafft.
Man könnte ein Kontingent für CO2 festlegen, über das jeder Bundesbürger verfügt und das übers Jahr aufgebraucht werden kann.
Braucht man übers Jahr mehr CO2 als im Kontingent vorhanden ist, muss man zahlen.
Braucht man übers Jahr weniger CO2, bekommt man Geld.


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2020)

CO2 Kontingent pro Bürger?
Absolut weltfremd, wie willst du das machen?

Nein CO2 Steuer und den Rest regelt man mit der Industrie.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst ja auf die Regierung zeigen, denn die legt die Rahmebedingungen fest..


Z.B. dieses Problem. Wir schauen immer so schön auf CO2, dabei steigen die Methanwerte viel schneller und Methan ist merklich klimasensitiver als CO2, weil es eine andere Bandlücke besetzt. CO2 und Wasser überlagern sich in werden Bereichen, Methan dagegen ist ca. 10fach wirksamer als CO2. Und gibt es auch nur einen minimalen gesetzlichen Rahmen für Methangrenzwerte bei der Förderung, Lagerung, dem Transport, der Verteilung oder des Hausbrandes, in Ställen oder sonstwo? Nüscht gibts jenseits von MAK Werten und Dichtigkeitsprüfungen im Innenraum zur Explosionsvermeidung. Die schwarzen Strolche schlafen

Dazu kommen jetzt verstärkt tauender Permaforst und ausgasende Methanhydratvorkommen im Meer. Meine Prognose sind bis 2100 10°C mehr als vor der industriellen Revolution. Und das wird alles andere als witzig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mir? Mir ist es egal.



Wenn dir das alles egal ist, wieso spamst du dann den Thread hier zu?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Z.B. dieses Problem. Wir schauen immer so schön auf CO2, dabei steigen die Methanwerte viel schneller und Methan ist merklich klimasensitiver als CO2, weil es eine andere Bandlücke besetzt.



Methan zerfällt aber in der Atmosphäre. CO2 nicht. Das bleibt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst ja auf die Regierung zeigen, denn die legt die Rahmebedingungen fest.



Aber die Regierung entscheidet nicht für jeden einzelne, was und wie er konsumiert. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn die sich von Lobbyisten leiten lassen anstatt mal der Logik zu folgen, muss man das scharf ankreiden und letztendlich kann man nur durch Demonstrationen auf sich aufmerksam machen.



Wenn z.B. 1 Mio. Menschen demonstrieren für mehr Klimaschutz z.B. ist das schön und gut und ein jeder soll bitte gerne für seine Anliegen demonstrieren.

Wenn aber die gleichen 1 Mio. Menschen bei sich anfangen, etwas zu ändern, wäre viel mehr erreicht.

Deshalb sage ich ja, es ist wohlfeil mit dem Finger auf die Regierung zu zeigen. Das kostet nämlich nicht und man selbst ist nicht der böse. 

Weil wenn man ehrlich zu sich selbst wäre, würde man erkenne, dass das Problem nicht die Regierung ist, sondern die eigene Art zu leben. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo hab ich die neueste Hardware?



Gut geschenkt, es ist nicht die neuste im Sinne von aktuellste, es ist eine Generation davor. Die Frage bleibt jedoch, braucht man das? Ist ja reiner Luxus, der nicht nottut. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich kann die Regierung was tun, indem sie Anreize schafft.
> Man könnte ein Kontingent für CO2 festlegen, über das jeder Bundesbürger verfügt und das übers Jahr aufgebraucht werden kann.
> Braucht man übers Jahr mehr CO2 als im Kontingent vorhanden ist, muss man zahlen.
> Braucht man übers Jahr weniger CO2, bekommt man Geld.



Viel Spaß dabei, dass zu überprüfen. Das ist wohl noch illusorischer.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn dir das alles egal ist, wieso spamst du dann den Thread hier zu?



Weil ich auf deine Doppelmoral hingewiesen habe. 

Da es mir egal ist, lebe ich konsequent. Nach dem Motto &#8222;nach mir die Sinnflut&#8220;. Dafür kann mich gerne kritisieren, das ist mir genauso egal.

Du zeigst hier aber mit dem Finger auf die Regierung, Lobbyisten und große Konzerne, die doch bitte alle etwas machen sollen, anstatt deine eigene Lebensweise zu überdenken. 

Das ist halt das typische &#8222;Wasser predigen, aber Wein trinken&#8220;. 

Das ist passend zu diesem Bericht:

Umfrage zur Flugscham: Gruenen-Anhaenger fliegen am meisten &#8211; und haben das schlechteste Gewissen - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Methan zerfällt aber in der Atmosphäre. CO2 nicht. Das bleibt.


Es dauert nur unterschiedlich lange. CO2 wird ebenso verwittert. Und Methan wird mit weiner Halbwertszeit von 15 Jahren zu CO2. Auch das wirkt lange, insbesondere wenn man die Mengen sieht, die ausgeschieden werden. Aber ja, es ist merklich schneller als bei CO2. Mit den Faktor "10" den ich nannte ist ein Zeitraum von 200 Jahren gemeint. Und bis dahin haben wir hier alles zerstört und umgekrampelt.

_"... Methan wird in der Atmosphäre im Laufe etlicher Jahre zu Kohlendioxid  und Wasser oxidiert (hauptsächlich durch Reaktion mit  Hydroxyl-Radikalen); deswegen hat es nur eine begrenzte Halbwertszeit von ca. 15 Jahren. Deswegen kann seine Treibhauswirkung mit der von CO[SUB]2[/SUB] (das viel länger in der Atmosphäre bleibt) nur verglichen werden, wenn ein gewisser Zeitraum zugrunde gelegt wird. Nimmt man beispielsweise 100 Jahre an, so ist die Klimaschädlichkeit von 1 kg Methan ca. 21 mal höher als die von 1 kg CO_[SUB]_2 ..."_
RP-Energie-Lexikon - Methan, Erdgas, Biogas, Sumpfgas, Deponiegas, Heizwert, Treibhausgas
[/SUB]


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil ich auf deine Doppelmoral hingewiesen habe.



Ich hab keine.
Ich kritisiere deine Gleichgültigkeit. Wenn du nichts Konkretes zum Thema beitragen kannst, lass das Spamen einfach.
Du willst nur provozieren und pochst auf deine Selbstdarstellung.
Auf derartiges Geschwafel kann ich bestens verzichten und daher werde ich dich in diesem Thread jetzt ignorieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab keine.



Doch hast du. Und darauf hingewiesen, überdenkst du nicht deine Art zu leben, sondern zeigst weiter mit dem Finger auf die Regierung. 

Weil das nämlich billiger ist, als selbst was zu ändern. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere deine Gleichgültigkeit.



Ich bin in meinem Verhalten immerhin konsequent. Du hingegen beklagst, das zu wenig getan wird, willst aber selbst nichts tun.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es dauert nur unterschiedlich lange. CO2 wird ebenso verwittert. Und Methan wird mit weiner Halbwertszeit von 15 Jahren zu CO2. Auch das wirkt lange, insbesondere wenn man die Mengen sieht, die ausgeschieden werden. Aber ja, es ist merklich schneller als bei CO2. Mit den Faktor "10" den ich nannte ist ein Zeitraum von 200 Jahren gemeint. Und bis dahin haben wir hier alles zerstört und umgekrampelt.



Das ist schon richtig, aber wie viel CO2 wird pro Jahr ausgestoßen und wie viel Methan?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig, aber wie viel CO2 wird pro Jahr ausgestoßen und wie viel Methan?


Lesen, verstehen und ahnen, was in den näcjhsten Jahren passieren wird. Die Methanemissionen werden explodieren:
Die Treibhausgase | Umweltbundesamt

Aktuell: 600 Mt Methan zu 30000 MT CO2. Mit dem Faktor 21 für 100 Jahre im Verhältnis Methan zu CO2 sind es aktuell 1:3 der Klimawirkung von Methan zu CO2. Aber die Methanemissionen steigend rasant. Darum wird es immer die "vergessene Gefahr" genannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2020)

Ob ein bissel CO2 oder Methan mehr oder weniger
ist jetzt mal egal.

Erdueberlastungstag: Ab Samstag lebt die Menschheit auf Pump - DER SPIEGEL

Jetzt geht es so langsam wirklich an die Backen.

Nachhaltige Nahrungsmittel beim Biobauern zu kaufen,
und Ökostrom zu beziehen, 
wird nicht reichen,
um seine persönliche Klimabilanz reinzurechnen.

Das einzige was wirklich helfen würde,
wäre ein radikaler Verzicht.

Aber soweit sind wir hier noch lange nicht.


----------



## Slezer (21. August 2020)

Niemand hier (in Deutschland) ist soweit das er auf was verzichten würde. Siehe Rotkäppchen, lässt sich sein sushi aus Japan einfliegen.


----------



## Adi1 (21. August 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Niemand hier (in Deutschland) ist soweit das er auf was verzichten würde.



Ja, wird sind zu fett geworden,
Verzicht geht bei uns nicht mehr,
aber keine Sorge,
in ein paar Jahrzehnten,
wird Verzicht lebensnotwendig werden.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Niemand hier (in Deutschland) ist soweit das er auf was verzichten würde. Siehe Rotkäppchen, lässt sich sein sushi aus Japan einfliegen.



Ich lasse das Eis für meinen Whisky vom Mars einfliegen.


----------



## Mahoy (21. August 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Niemand hier (in Deutschland) ist soweit das er auf was verzichten würde. Siehe Rotkäppchen, lässt sich sein sushi aus Japan einfliegen.



Nur Slezer verzichtet tapfer auf alles, einschließlich Vernunft und jegliche Einsicht.  

Es gibt etliche Menschen, auch in Deutschland, die freiwillig Verzicht üben. Das bringt leider nur wenig, weil dabei nicht nur nicht genug Leute mitmachen, sondern manche sogar noch meinen, der Verzicht der Anderen wäre eine Einladung, um selbst noch kräftiger zu konsumieren.


----------



## Slezer (21. August 2020)

Das schrieb ich doch schon vorher. Ändern bringt gar nichts.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ob ein bissel CO2 oder Methan mehr oder weniger
> ist jetzt mal egal.


Ich glaube du hast nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung.

Topic: Noch ein interessantes Video vom Harald





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVTcirxdRWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (21. August 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Das schrieb ich doch schon vorher. Ändern bringt gar nichts.



... wenn so viele Leute meinen, sie müssten nicht mitmachen, weil es ja ohnehin nichts bringen würde - sich also in Fatalismus suhlen.


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung.



Doch, schon.

Du hast mich leider nur falsch verstanden. 

Selbstverständlich sind die Emissionen der Treibhausgase zu hoch,
ob nun aber 29,5 oder 30,5 Gigatonnen CO2 emittiert werden,
ist völlig wurscht,
der positive Trend zur Klimaerwärmung wird sich dadurch
nur um Nuancen verändern.

Jetzt,
mitten in der Coronakrise,
wo Regierungen weltweit billionenschwere Rettungsschirme für die Wirtschaft schnüren,
hätte man das mit Nachhaltigkeitsauflagen verknüpfen können.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jetzt,
> mitten in der Coronakrise,
> wo Regierungen weltweit billionenschwere Rettungsschirme für die Wirtschaft schnüren,
> hätte man das mit Nachhaltigkeitsauflagen verknüpfen können.


Das Problem ist auch, neben den ganzen Beschränkungen, Menschen noch für dieses Thema zu sensibilisieren.
Wenn man jetzt noch mit dem Öko-Zeigefinger ankommt, drehen die ganz durch.


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist auch, neben den ganzen Beschränkungen, Menschen noch für dieses Thema zu sensibilisieren.
> Wenn man jetzt noch mit dem Öko-Zeigefinger ankommt, drehen die ganz durch.



Die sind doch momentan eh alle verwirrt. 

Machen wir uns doch mal nichts vor,
richtiger Klimaschutz wird zu steigenden Preisen
und zu einem schmerzhaften Verzicht führen.

Auf Freiwilligkeit kannste da nicht setzen, das muß von oben reingedrückt werden.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Auf Freiwilligkeit kannste da nicht setzen, das muß von oben reingedrückt werden.


Dann drehen sie erst recht durch!


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann drehen sie erst recht durch!



Wie würdest du denn der zunehmenden Verblödung begegnen?


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wie würdest du denn der zunehmenden Verblödung begegnen?


Man kann nicht, inmitten einer solchen Krise, wo es ohnehin schon Widerstand gegen jegliche Einschränkungen gibt, Öko-Gesetze durchdrücken.
Dann geht dir das Volk auf die Barrikaden.


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann nicht, inmitten einer solchen Krise, wo es ohnehin schon Widerstand gegen jegliche Einschränkungen gibt, Öko-Gesetze durchdrücken.
> Dann geht dir das Volk auf die Barrikaden.



Unbequeme Wahrheiten sind auch wahr. 

Wir brauchen wieder mal einen richtigen politische(n) Führer/-in.
welche(r) einen richtigen Plan hat, wo wir in 10-15 Jahren stehen wollen.

Aber Vorsicht,
mit "Führer" meine ich nicht den größten Verbrecher des 20. Jahrhunderts.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen wieder mal einen richtigen politische(n) Führer/-in.
> welche(r) einen richtigen Plan hat, wo wir in 10-15 Jahren stehen wollen.



Solange der nicht aus Österreich kommt.


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solange der nicht aus Österreich kommt.



Nee, bitte nicht.

Die Höhenluft scheint sich nicht positiv auszuwirken.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Höhenluft scheint sich nicht positiv auszuwirken.


Deswegen hat Reinhold Messner auch schon Yetis gesehen.


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen hat Reinhold Messner auch schon Yetis gesehen.



Ja, schon erstaunlich,
was Sauerstoffmangel so bewirkt. 

Muss eine geile Erfahrung sein,
seinen Verstand einfach so mal ausschalten.,
um in andere Spähren abzutauchen.

Als Pilzfreak werde ich auch mal ein paar von den Wunderpilzen probieren müssen.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Als Pilzfreak werde ich auch mal ein paar von den Wunderpilzen probieren müssen.


Dann kannst du Geräusche sehen!


----------



## Tengri86 (22. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solange der nicht aus Österreich kommt.



Heinz-Christian Strache kommt bestimmt gerne.


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann kannst du Geräusche sehen!



Haste schon mal probiert?


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Haste schon mal probiert?


Nein!

Es gibt aber u.a. auf Facebook den Spruch: "Ich habe heute Morgen meinen Kaffee mit Red Bull gekocht. Jetzt kann ich Geräusche sehen!"


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein!
> Es gibt aber u.a. auf Facebook den Spruch: "Ich habe heute Morgen meinen Kaffee mit Red Bull gekocht. Jetzt kann ich Geräusche sehen!"



Was ist denn Red Bull?

Ein zusammengepanschentes Gebräu mit Koffein,
welches zu Apothekerpreisen verjubelt wird. 
Trinke einen Kaffee, 
davon hast du mehr.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was ist denn Red Bull?
> 
> Ein zusammengepanschentes Gebräu mit Koffein,
> welches zu Apothekerpreisen verjubelt wird.


Ich trinke das Zeug eh nicht.



> Trinke einen Kaffee,
> davon hast du mehr.


Genau. Ich bin auch ein Kaffeetrinker.


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Genau. Ich bin auch ein Kaffeetrinker.



Dann sind wir im Geiste schon mal verwandt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann drehen sie erst recht durch!



Sollen sie halt. Amokläufe tragen auch zur Problemlösung bei. Jemandem, der etwas zerstört, nicht zu sagen, dass er damit aufhören soll, weil das seine Gefühle verletzen könnte, würde in jeder anderen Situation als komplett durchgeknalltes Konzept erachtet werden. Aber wenn die Lebensgrundlage aller ist, die Schaden nimmt, dann ist "weitermachen" das richtige Konzept?


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Lebensgrundlage aller ist, die Schaden nimmt, dann ist "weitermachen" das richtige Konzept?


Ich sage ja nur, wie ich vermute, dass es ist oder sein wird (würde).

Nicht das ich das gut finde. Nur in dieser schwierigen Zeit mit der Pandemie, wird es noch schwieriger solche Dinge durchzusetzen.


----------



## Adi1 (25. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht das ich das gut finde. Nur in dieser schwierigen Zeit mit der Pandemie, wird es noch schwieriger solche Dinge durchzusetzen.



Naja,
jetzt wird einfach eine historisch einmalige Gelegenheit vergeigt,
wirklich etwas verändern zu können.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Zumindest HomeOffice bekommt einen deutlichen Schub. 


Studie aus den Niederlanden: E-Auto-Bilanz besser als angenommen | tagesschau.de

Wetterextreme in Suedeuropa: Verbrannte Waelder und Hochwasser | tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2020)

Das erste Elektroauto ist bei uns eingetroffen. Fährt sich super. Laden ist kein Problem.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2020)

Sehr interessanter Beitrag von Harald Lesch.
ZDFzeit: Deutschland und der Klimawandel - ZDFmediathek


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das erste Elektroauto ist bei uns eingetroffen. Fährt sich super. Laden ist kein Problem.



Was für eines?
Wie ist die Reichweite und das Nutzungsprofil?


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was für eines?
> Wie ist die Reichweite und das Nutzungsprofil?



Ein Foto sagt mehr als 1000 Worte. 
Reichweite laut Werksangabe 350km. Ich würde aber eher mit 300 rechnen.
Jeder von uns bekommt einen.
Ich fahre damit täglich 120km.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Foto sagt mehr als 1000 Worte.
> Reichweite laut Werksangabe 350km. Ich würde aber eher mit 300 rechnen.
> Jeder von uns bekommt einen.
> Ich fahre damit täglich 120km.



Meine Mutter sollte erst einen Opel Corsa -E  als Firmenfahrzeug kriegen, 
dann sagte man ihr es wird eher ein Toyota corolla hybrid und am ende soll es doch ein Benziner sein.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Meine Mutter sollte erst einen Opel Corsa -E  als Firmenfahrzeug kriegen,
> dann sagte man ihr es wird eher ein Toyota corolla hybrid und am ende soll es doch ein Benziner sein.



Das ist schwach.
Wir haben lange nachgedacht mit den Elektroautos. Dann die Steigerung der Prämie, die kam zur Hilfe.
Die beiden alten Autos sind schon verkauft. 
Der vorteil ist, dass VW unserer Firma Ladestationen spendiert hat. Ich kann den Elektrowagen gratis in der firma aufladen. Das passt prima.
Meine Frau kann ihren neben ihrer Arbeitsstelle aufladen, da ist eine Ladestation.
Und der Wagen fährt sich echt gut. Ist natürlich ein Kleinwagen aber die großen Urlaubsfahrten gibt es eh nicht mehr. Von daher passt das gut.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist schwach.
> Wir haben lange nachgedacht mit den Elektroautos. Dann die Steigerung der Prämie, die kam zur Hilfe.
> Die beiden alten Autos sind schon verkauft.
> Der vorteil ist, dass VW unserer Firma Ladestationen spendiert hat. Ich kann den Elektrowagen gratis in der firma aufladen. Das passt prima.
> ...



wie viel zahlst du monatlich ?^^


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> wie viel zahlst du monatlich ?^^



Unterschiedlich. Je nach Laufleistung. Die Batterien sind gemietet. Zwischen 180 und 300€.
Es gibt letztendlich nur noch die Stromkosten. Da ich in der Firma lade, entfallen die. 
Keine Tankstelle mehr, kein Ölwechsel, kein kaputter Auspuff oder defekte Benzinpumpe.


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2020)

Bei mir uns es seit gestern wieder ein Benziner geworden. Eigentlich würde unser Alltags- und Urlaubsprofil ein E-Auto erlauben und das wäre auch unser Favorit gewesen, allerdings fehlt sowohl am Arbeitsplatz als auch zu Hause jegliche Infrastruktur zum Aufladen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da ich in der Firma lade, entfallen die.



VW lässt zu, dass du da einen Renault auflädst?! 



Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Beitrag von Harald Lesch.
> ZDFzeit: Deutschland und der Klimawandel - ZDFmediathek


Hatte ich gestern Abend im Fernsehen gesehen. 


Kohlekraftwerk: OVG Hamburg entscheidet erneut gegen Vattenfall zum wasserrechtlichem Verschlechterungsverbot - Durchlaufkühlung am Kraftwerk Moorburg bleibt rechtswidrig | LTO.de


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> VW lässt zu, dass du da einen Renault auflädst?!



VW hofft, dass Mitarbeiter der Firma einen VW Elektrowagen kaufen.
Mir ist das Teil aber schlicht zu teuer.
Und was kann ich dafür, dass die deutsche Automobilindustrie wie immer eine Entwicklung verschlafen hat?


----------



## Tengri86 (3. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> VW hofft, dass Mitarbeiter der Firma einen VW Elektrowagen kaufen.
> Mir ist das Teil aber schlicht zu teuer.
> Und was kann ich dafür, dass die deutsche Automobilindustrie wie immer eine Entwicklung verschlafen hat?



Viele sind am pennen  evil: 
Wollte Hyundai nicht verschiedene Modelle an wasserstoff autos herausbringen?


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2020)

Du meinst den Hyundai Nexo?
Das ist ein Auto mit Brennstoffzelle.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du meinst den Hyundai Nexo?
> Das ist ein Auto mit Brennstoffzelle.



ja aber leider zu teuer.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> ja aber leider zu teuer.



Ja, aktuell alles teuer, aber man muss neue Wege gehen. Brennstoffzelle ist nicht so effizient wie Akku, aber ich finde es gut, dass auch der Weg beschritten wird.
Immerhin haben die Japaner schon früh mit Hybrid angefangen und Tesla wurde anfangs ausgelacht.
Ich sage immer nur Nokia. Der deutschen Automobilindustrie kann es ähnlich ergehen wie Nokia -- oder Kodak, je nach dem.
Und weil wir die letzten Jahre ständig Verkehrsminister von der CSU hatte, kam da auch nichts und heute stehen die Hersteller mit dem Rücken zur Wand.
Es braucht bezahlbare Alternativen. Renault hat gezeigt, wie das geht und auch der PSA Konzern mit dem Peugeot 208 bzw. Opel Corsa E sind auf dem Weg.


----------



## Adi1 (3. September 2020)

Ist schon eine Kampfansage, 
wenn Elon Musk seine Tesla´s im Hochlohnland Deutschland produzieren lässt.

Im Land der Autobauer, kommt ein Nobody, 
und macht mal Feuer in den Managementriegen
unserer fettgefressenen Konzernen.


----------



## Eckism (4. September 2020)

Ist ja nicht gesagt, das da viele deutsche zu hohen Löhnen arbeiten.


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht gesagt, das da viele deutsche zu hohen Löhnen arbeiten.



Fachkräfte werden da schon benötigt,
die lassen sich nicht mit Mindestlohn und ner Currywurst abspeisen.


----------



## Eckism (5. September 2020)

In Polen ist der deutsche Mindestlohn schonmal ein guter Anfang. Und FAchkräfte braucht man da auch nicht unbedingt, wenn man sieht, was bei z.B. VW teilweise am Band steht.


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2020)

Gut,
dann werden die Karren auch so aussehen.


----------



## Eckism (5. September 2020)

Wenn du Dir mal nen Tesla genau angeguckt hast...die sehen jetzt schon aus wie von Kindern gebastelt. Und gegen Polnische Arbeiter kann ich nix negatives sagen, ich hab schon viel mit denen gearbeitet. Es gibt wie überall die Leute, die irgendwas nur zusammenzimmern und es funktioniert, und diejenigen, die es auch richtig schick machen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2020)

Klimawandel: Europa und USA fast allein für Klimakatastrophe verantwortlich
					

Ein britischer Forscher hat berechnet, wie viel CO2 alle Staaten ausstoßen dürften und wieviel aus ihnen kommen. Das Ergebnis ist eindeutiger als erwartet.




					www.heise.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich fahre damit täglich 120km.





Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist schwach.
> Wir haben lange nachgedacht mit den Elektroautos. Dann die Steigerung der Prämie, die kam zur Hilfe.
> Die beiden alten Autos sind schon verkauft.



Na wenigstens ein nicht-Firmenbesitzer, der mit meinen Steuergeldern glücklich gemacht wurde, anstatt sein Verhalten umzustellen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Viele sind am pennen  evil:
> Wollte Hyundai nicht verschiedene Modelle an wasserstoff autos herausbringen?



Haben sie auch, aber in Deutschland gibt es (ebenso wie bei den anderen Brenntsoffzellenherstellern) praktisch keinen normalen Vertrieb, sondern nur Inselprojekte. Wasserstofffahrzeuge machen in Mitteleuropa halt auch wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn (ökologisch machen sie es noch seltener als Batterieautos, also nahezu nirgendwo): Auf Kurzstrecken sind die Effizienznachteile gegenüber Batterieautos katastrophal und die Produktionskosten beinahe noch höher, auf Langstrecken wo die überlegenden Tankkapazitäten eigentlich den großen Unterschied machen sollten, kann man sie kaum einsetzen, weil es nicht einmal ein loses Netz an Tankmöglichkeiten gibt. Was bringt es einem, problemlos 2*500 km am Tag ohne zu lange Zwangspause fahren zu können, wenn Anfang und Ende der 500 km jeweils am gleichen Ort liegen müssen?


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na wenigstens ein nicht-Firmenbesitzer, der mit meinen Steuergeldern glücklich gemacht wurde, anstatt sein Verhalten umzustellen.



Ich hab ein Moor und ein Wald.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2020)

Wenn du die aus eigenem Verdienst anschaffen konntest, dann hast du sicherlich genug Einkommen, um dir ein Elektroauto auch ohne Steuergeschenk leisten zu können. Für die Umwelt wäre es dennoch besser, einfach gar nicht erst 30000 km im Jahr zu fahren.


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du die aus eigenem Verdienst anschaffen konntest, dann hast du sicherlich genug Einkommen, um dir ein Elektroauto auch ohne Steuergeschenk leisten zu können. Für die Umwelt wäre es dennoch besser, einfach gar nicht erst 30000 km im Jahr zu fahren.



Und du kannst die Lebensumstände anderer Menschen aus einem Forum heraus beurteilen und darüber richten?
Man muss für so etwas schon auf einem sehr hohen Ross sitzen, um sich solches anmaßen zu können, oder vor lauter Moralität kaum laufen können!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben sie auch, aber in Deutschland gibt es (ebenso wie bei den anderen Brenntsoffzellenherstellern) praktisch keinen normalen Vertrieb, sondern nur Inselprojekte. Wasserstofffahrzeuge machen in Mitteleuropa halt auch wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn (ökologisch machen sie es noch seltener als Batterieautos, also nahezu nirgendwo): Auf Kurzstrecken sind die Effizienznachteile gegenüber Batterieautos katastrophal und die Produktionskosten beinahe noch höher, auf Langstrecken wo die überlegenden Tankkapazitäten eigentlich den großen Unterschied machen sollten, kann man sie kaum einsetzen, weil es nicht einmal ein loses Netz an Tankmöglichkeiten gibt. Was bringt es einem, problemlos 2*500 km am Tag ohne zu lange Zwangspause fahren zu können, wenn Anfang und Ende der 500 km jeweils am gleichen Ort liegen müssen?



Ersntgemeinte Frage, bist du Lobbyist für batteriegetriebene Elektroautos?
Verdienst du damit Geld?

Irgendwie stimmen deine Angaben sogar nicht zu Wasserstoffautos und Tankmöglichkeiten!
Die massiven Umweltschäden durch die Gewinnung der Rohstoffe für moderne Batterien kommen bei dir auch nicht vor, genauso wie der massive Einsatz von Energie für die Herstellung der Batterien.




__





						H2.LIVE: Wasserstofftankstellen in Deutschland & Europa
					

Echtzeitinformationen über alle Wasserstofftankstellen in Deutschland & Europa. Zuverlässig. Immer aktuell. Wo befinden sich Stationen heute und in Zukunft?




					h2.live


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du die aus eigenem Verdienst anschaffen konntest, dann hast du sicherlich genug Einkommen, um dir ein Elektroauto auch ohne Steuergeschenk leisten zu können.



Ohne die staatlichen Zuschüsse hätte ich mir kein Elektroauto gekauft. Dann hätte ich den Diesel noch 10 Jahre gefahren, bis er auseinander gefallen wäre.
Jetzt fahre ich den Elektrowagen, bis der auseinander fällt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die Umwelt wäre es dennoch besser, einfach gar nicht erst 30000 km im Jahr zu fahren.



Absolut korrekt. Das Problem  ist, dass Wohnraum in Hamburg extrem teuer ist. Da wohne ich lieber günstiger und fahre mit dem Auto.
Ich würde auch mit dem Zug fahren aber leider gibt es keine brauchbaren Verbindungen.
Deswegen bin ich ja ein Fan von gut ausgebautem öffentlichen Nahverkehr. Baut bloß keiner aus. Das Geld wird lieber in Subventionen von Autos gesteckt.
Kriege ich also das eine nicht, schmarotze ich eben das andere.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2020)

Naja - 60 km sind auch kein NAHverkehr mehr und selbst in Hamburg keine zwingend nötige Entfernung, um bezahlbaren Wohnraum zu erhalten. Klar sind Innenstadtwohnlagen da ein echtes Problem, aber 60 km je Strecke reichen, je nachdem auf welcher Seite man arbeitet, bis Neumünster, Lübeck oder Lüneburg. Von wo man auch jeweils ÖPFV-Verbindungen hat. (und ja, die brauchen ihre Zeit. Deswegen heißt es ja FERNverkehr, weil eine ansehnliche Strecke zurück gelegt werden muss)

Zieht man einfach nur in eine günstige, periphere Wohnung, sollten 10-15 km Pendelstrecke problemlos machbar sein, also eine (E-)Bike- bzw. Kleinstwagenentfernung (k.a., ob die Verkehrsbedingungen im Hamburger Berufsverkehr Velomobile zulassen -vermutlich nicht-, und ich sehe ein, dass ein offenes Fahrrad in Hamburg, trotz vergleichsweise geschützter Lage, 1/3 des Jahres nicht Jedermanns Sache ist.) Mehr als ein Twizzy braucht es da nicht, aber der ist ja (wie alle sinnvollen Privatfahrzeuge für den städtischen Einsatz außer dem Smart) von der Förderung ausgeschlossen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ein zentraler Arbeitsplatz in der Innenstadt eigentlich zwangsläufig eine gute ÖPNV-Anbindung hat und man sich somit auch einfach in der Nähe der Endhaltestellen direkt vorbeikommender Linien umschauen kann bzw. umgekehrt ein außerhalb der Innenstadt gelegener Arbeitsplatz nicht viel mehr als 5 km von irgend einem Stadtrand entfernt liegen kann, also bequem aus günstigen Wohnlagen mit dem Fahrrad oder bei schlechtem Wetter mit Schirm + 15 Minuten früher losgehen erreichbar ist.

60 km von Hamburg weg + "auf dem Dorf" klingt für mich jedenfalls nicht nach "ich konnte leider keine verkehrsgünstigere Wohnung für nicht-Milliardäre finden" und mehr nach "ich wollte billig ein großes Haus mit Grundstück in ruhiger Lage, mich aber nicht mit dem niedrigen Einkommen eines echten Dorflebens abgeben". Das ist, sorry, genau der Lebensstil bei dem ich ausdrücklich dafür bin, dass man ihn so massiv verteuert, bis gar keiner mehr auf die Idee kommt, dass er die günstigere Lösung sein könnte. 60 km vom täglichen Arbeitsplatz weg leben ist ökologischer Luxus, genauso wie Häuser im Grünen bei 83 Millionen Einwohnern. Ich kann es niemandem persönlich übel nehmen, wenn er das für sich haben will (wäre ich mir sicher, dass mein Arbeitsplatz des Jahres 2030 sowie der meiner Freundin noch an der gleichen ÖPNV-Linie liegen würden, würde ich meine Wohnungswahl auch nicht auf Fahrradentfernungen beschränken), aber Luxus sollte nicht billig sein. Erst recht nicht durch staatliche Subventionen.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja - 60 km sind auch kein NAHverkehr mehr und selbst in Hamburg keine zwingend nötige Entfernung, um bezahlbaren Wohnraum zu erhalten. Klar sind Innenstadtwohnlagen da ein echtes Problem, aber 60 km je Strecke reichen, je nachdem auf welcher Seite man arbeitet, bis Neumünster, Lübeck oder Lüneburg. Von wo man auch jeweils ÖPFV-Verbindungen hat. (und ja, die brauchen ihre Zeit. Deswegen heißt es ja FERNverkehr, weil eine ansehnliche Strecke zurück gelegt werden muss)



Versuch mal im Hamburger Umland zu wohnen. Quickborn, Norderstedt, Pinneberg, usw. Alles ist in den letzten Jahren deutlich teurer geworden. Da musst du teilweise die Hälfte deines Einkommens für Miete bezahlen.
Von Eigenheim kann da sowieso nicht die Rede sein.
Und ja, Öffentlicher Nahverkehr ist doch keine 10km bis Stadtzentrum. Das schließt alles mit ein, auch wenn ich von Kiel nach Neumünster fahren will. Da muss der Zug öfters als 3x am Tag fahren.
Klar, es wäre ideal, wenn man zu Fuß zur Arbeit gehen könnte, aber angesichts der heutigen Verhältnisse am Arbeitsmarkt ist die Chance praktisch bei Null, dass man mit der Firma in Rente geht, bei der man gelernt hat. Seit ich arbeite -- und das sind jetzt 30 Jahre -- habe ich 3 Firmenpleiten mitgemacht und dazwischen noch 2x die Firma gewechselt. 
Gleichzeitig erwartet man, dass man eine Familie gründet, Eigenheim erwirbt -- als Altersabsicherung -- und flexibel im Job ist.
Das funktioniert leider nicht. Vor allem nicht seit die Globalisierung voll durchschlägt. Da kann man froh sein, dass man einen einigermaßen sicheren Job hat, wobei das auch trügerisch ist, gerade die Automobilbranche wird sich in den nächsten 10 Jahren stark verändern. Die Dienstleistungsbranche durch die Digitalisierung sowieso.
Ich finde es auch nicht schön zu pendeln. Ich würde auch lieber vor Ort wohnen und mir den Stress sparen. Bis zur Rente dauert das leider noch und solange man normalen Arbeitnehmern wie mir immer wieder Knüppel zwischen die Beine wirft und nichts dafür tut, endlich mal den wirklichen Schmarotzern das Handwerk legt -- sprich Agrasubventionen für riesige Tiermastbetriebe streicht, usw. -- wird sich hier eh nichts ändern. Völlig unabhängig davon, was man am Ende alle vier Jahre in den Bundestag wählt.
Ich hab das Geheule der Autoindustrie eh im Ohr, weil ja keine Verbrenner ebenfalls subventioniert werden.
Schlimm ist, dass Hybrid Autos subventioniert werden, obwohl sie ökologisch totaler Unsinn sind.

Mein Ziel?
Dass man überhaupt kein Individualverkehr mehr bräuchte. Kostenfreier Personenverkehr mit öffentlich zugänglichen Verkehrsmitteln, rund um die Uhr, unabhängig vom Ort.
Aber vorher wird wohl der Meeresspiegel um 60 Meter steigen und dann hat Hamburg eh andere Probleme.


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ja, Öffentlicher Nahverkehr ist doch keine 10km bis Stadtzentrum.



Zumal es dann in Berlin schnell mal 30 km nur bis an den Rand sind, also schon Brandenburg aber noch im ABC-Bereich.

Mit mindestens einmal umsteigen also 50-60 Minuten fahrt mit der Bahn und dann muss man  vom S-Bahnbahnhof noch zur Arbeit laufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2020)

Nahverkehr sollte es überall geben, aber nicht jede Verbindung von überall nach überall ist noch "nah", nur weil der Nahverkehr hinfährt. Siehe Rhein-Rhur-Raum, wo es Stadtgrenzen nur noch auf dem Papier gibt. Rendsburg-Kiel ist genauso regional wie Friedrichshagen-Spandau. Da ändert sich auch nichts, nur weil in letzterem Beispiel dazwischen nur eingemeidetes Stadtgebiet liegt, während in ersterem Fall Acker dazwischen ist. Entfernungen von über 20 km sollten nicht mehr als einmal die Woche zurückgelegt werden müssen, alles andere kostet einfach zuviel Zeit und/oder Ressourcen. Meist beides. Dass das nicht zu den Wünschen heutiger Arbeitgeber und deren Lobbyisten mit Parlamentssitz passt, weiß ich. Dieses Dilemma muss gelöst werden. Ob man dazu lieber die Gesetze der Physik oder die Gesetze der BRD ändert, muss jeder gemäß seiner eigenen Fähigkeiten entscheiden.

@Treshold: Wie stehen die Preise in Fischbek, Ahrensburg, ...? Du listest ja eher die Städte, die schon vor 20 Jahren Lieblingsvorte waren. Klar, dass die sich mittlerweile gefüllt haben. Wenn ich ganz billig Suchmaschinen nehme finde ich spontan [urlhttps://www.immobilienscout24.de/Suche/radius/wohnung-mieten?centerofsearchaddress=Hamburg;21149;;;;&price=-700.0&livingspace=60.0-&geocoordinates=53.46608;9.85169;15.0&enteredFrom=one_step_search]49 Treffer in 15 km Umkreis ums Stadtzentrum[/url] und 217 im Umkreis von 30 km, was dann mehrheitlich <10-15 km zu den äußeren Stadtteilen ist (für genauere Versuche müsste man wissen, auf welche Seite Hamburgs du musst.) Das sind übrigens schon fast die Hälfte der 533, die man mit 60 km Radius, also auf vierfacher Fläche angeboten bekommt.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

Ich komme von der A7 nach Hamburg. Ahrensburg ist auf der anderen Seite, würde entsprechend länger dauern.
Aber es  ändert ja nichts mehr dran.
Ich werde garantiert nicht mein Haus verkaufen und dann hoffen, dass ich irgendwo in der Nähe ein entsprechendes Haus kaufen und dann, 5 Jahre später, verliere ich dann meinen Job und muss erneut mein Haus verkaufen, weil ich umziehen muss. Wenn du willst, dass die Leute flexibler bei der Wohnungssuche sind, musst du auch dafür sorgen, dass es bezahlbaren Wohnraum gibt. Und es gibt ja genug Leute, die viel häufiger den Arbeitsplatz wechseln als ich. Da muss ich nur mal Uniabgänger anschauen, die mit ihrem Bachelor oder Master Abschluss von einem prekären Job zum anderen wechseln.
Meine Tochter studiert in Hamburg und wohnt auch dort. In einer WG mit anderen. Anders ist das nicht zu finanzieren. Nebenbei wird noch gearbeitet und der Vater gibt auch Geld dazu.
Wie gesagt, netter Effekt, neben dem Arbeitsplatz zu wohnen aber heute nicht mehr praktikabel, da du heute viel häufiger den Job wechseln musst und versuch mal mit schulpflichtigen Kinder das Bundesland zu wechseln.
Man sieht ja auch am Verkehrsministerium, das seit Jahren in der Hand der CSU ist, dass es gar kein Bestreben gibt, den öffentlichen Verkehr zu fördern.
Die Weichen hätte man schon vor 30 Jahren stellen müssen. Jetzt reden alle davon, machen aber immer noch nichts. Wie immer wird verschleppt und verschleppt. Ergo nutze ich das System aus, wie alle anderen auch.
VW hat die Ladestation gebaut und subventioniert den Strom. Jeder, der einen VW kauft, finanziert meine geladenen Akkus.
Ich hab in den letzten 30 Jahren genug Firmenwagen finanziert oder sonstige Steuersparmodelle von Unternehmen mitfinanziert. Mir reicht es einfach.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2020)

Wie gesagt: "Haus kaufen" ist bereits privilegiert. Was dabei rauskommt, wenn auch nur jeder zweite sein eigenes Haus haben soll, sieht man an amerikanischen Städten - so etwas kann man sich für 83 Millionen Deutsche einfach nicht leisten und wer der Meinung ist, für sich etwas besseres zu beanspruchen, der soll halt auch entsprechend dafür zahlen und nicht subventioniert werden. Wenn er es sich dann trotzdem leisten kann und will - bitte. Wir leben nicht in einer klassenlosen Gesellschaft und jeder soll sich seinen Luxus nach eigenen Möglichkeiten aussuchen können. Aber im Moment wird der Luxus "Eigenheim auf dem Land und lange Pendelstrecken" eben zu erheblichen Teilen aus Steuerngeldern bezahlt. (Autosubventionen, Pendlerpauschale, billiger, Sprit, Straßenbau, Folgeschäden von Flächenversiegelung, Emissionen, Lärm, etc. trägt alles die Allgemeinheit, die mehrheitlich schlechter wohnt.)

Mietwohnungen in ausreichender Größe gibt es dagegen, wie verlinkt, in deutlich geringerer Entfernung zu bezahlbaren (wenn auch nicht unbedingt guten) Preisen und im Gegensatz zu einem Haus lassen die sich im Zweifelsfall auch schneller wechseln. (Auch wenn ich da ebenfalls keinen Bock drauf hätte und auch in dieser Erwartung der Wirtschaft eine massive Ungerechtigkeit sehe, da ein Umzug neben allen sozialen Aspekten für viele auch einfach eine große Investition mit hohem Risiko ist)

Immerhin habe ich keinen VW gekauft  . (Selbst schuld, wenn die diverse Ausstattungsmodelle an die Fahrzeuggröße koppeln, sodass ich statt dem gewünschten Golf einen Superb hätte kaufen müssen). Aber die Batterieautoprämie zahle ich genauso mit. Genauso wie die Steuersparmodelle von Unternehmen, die Firmenwagen, etc.. Mehr als nicht-CDU-wählen scheint man dagegen kaum tun zu können und das hat bislang nicht geholfen  .


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mehr als nicht-CDU-wählen scheint man dagegen kaum tun zu können und das hat bislang nicht geholfen  .



Ja, sobald es an die Tröge geht, wird jede Partei ihre Werte um die Ecke werfen und sich heran wanzen. 
Die CDU hab ich 1x gewählt. Das war 1990. Danach hab ich den Fehler nie wieder begannen.
Leider hab ich 1998 Schröder gewählt. Die SPD werde ich jedenfalls ebenfalls nicht mehr wählen -- das ist sicher.
Heute wähle ich die "sonstigen Parteien", denn da ist immer eine bei, die interessante Ideen hat und mit der ich mich dann anfreunden kann, auch wenn die nie in den Bundestag einziehen wird.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber im Moment wird der Luxus "Eigenheim auf dem Land und lange Pendelstrecken" eben zu erheblichen Teilen aus Steuerngeldern bezahlt. (Autosubventionen, Pendlerpauschale, billiger, Sprit, Straßenbau, Folgeschäden von Flächenversiegelung, Emissionen, Lärm, etc. trägt alles die Allgemeinheit, die mehrheitlich schlechter wohnt.)



Da hast du auch völlig recht und ich bin auch ein Befürworter davon, dass man diese Privilegien abschafft.
Egal ob das jetzt die Pendlerpauschale oder der Firmenwagen oder sonst was ist.
Aber offenbar gibt es dafür keine Mehrheit bei den Regierungsparteien oder den Oppositionsparteien.


----------



## DKK007 (22. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entfernungen von über 20 km sollten nicht mehr als einmal die Woche zurückgelegt werden müssen, alles andere kostet einfach zuviel Zeit und/oder Ressourcen. Meist beides. Dass das nicht zu den Wünschen heutiger Arbeitgeber und deren Lobbyisten mit Parlamentssitz passt, weiß ich.



Es passt vor allem nicht zu den Mietpreisen in den Städten.

BTT:




__





						Rauch von US-Waldbränden zieht über Deutschland | Leibniz-Institut für Troposphärenforschung e.V., Leipzig
					

11.09.20: Rauch von US-Waldbränden zieht über Deutschland




					www.tropos.de


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2020)

Parteitag der Konservativen: Wie sich Boris Johnson als Windkraftpionier inszeniert
					

Auf dem Parteitag der Konservativen hielt sich der britische Premierminister nicht mit der Corona-Krise und ihren negativen Folgen auf. Stattdessen präsentierte sich der einstige Windkraftgegner als Visionär der Windenergie.




					www.faz.net
				




Interessant ist, dass Johnson anders als unsere anderen Populisten auf beiden Seiten des Atlantiks sich überhaupt für EE einsetzt. Auch Verbrenner sollen ab 2030 nicht mehr zugelassen werden.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Interessant ist, dass Johnson anders als unsere anderen Populisten auf beiden Seiten des Atlantiks sich überhaupt für EE einsetzt. Auch Verbrenner sollen ab 2030 nicht mehr zugelassen werden.



Wird wohl leider ein bissel zu spät sein,
um das "1,5 Grad-Ziel" von Paris noch einhalten zu können. 

Vermutlich steuern wir so auf die 3,5-4,0 Grad Erwärmung bis zum Ende des Jahrhunderts zu,
dass wir dann ziemlich ungemütlich hier werden.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2020)

Sagen die einen, andere sagen was anderes. Die Höhe ist nicht bekannt. Du bist halt der Pessimist. 

Außerdem gibt es noch die Möglichkeit Geo Engineering was uns den entscheidenden Zeitvorteil erkaufen könnte.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es noch die Möglichkeit Geo Engineering was uns den entscheidenden Zeitvorteil erkaufen könnte.



Davon sollte man dringend die Finger lassen, da man schlicht keine Ahnung hat, was passiert, wenn man an Stellschrauben dreht.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Davon sollte man dringend die Finger lassen, da man schlicht keine Ahnung hat, was passiert, wenn man an Stellschrauben dreht.


Abwägung, du kannst schlecht Millionen sterben lassen, wenn es die Chance gibt das zu verhindern.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Abwägung, du kannst schlecht Millionen sterben lassen, wenn es die Chance gibt das zu verhindern.



Dann dreh mal daran  herum. Wird lustig, wenn du nicht weißt, was am Ende bei raus kommt.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann dreh mal daran  herum. Wird lustig, wenn du nicht weißt, was am Ende bei raus kommt.


Wenn die andere Option ein zum Großteil unbewohnbarer Planet ist, dann wäre die Wahl verdammt einfach.
Was wählst du:
Sterben oder vielleicht Sterben...


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2020)

Was ist denn "Geo-Engineering"? So etwas wie "Terraforming"?


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2020)

Terraforming ist mWn. das schaffen von vollkommen neuem Lebensraum wie auf dem Mars (wenn man es denn tut).
Das andere bezeichnet eher das eingreifen in natürliche Prozesse um sie zu verändern.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann dreh mal daran  herum. Wird lustig, wenn du nicht weißt, was am Ende bei raus kommt.



Wie die Handlung aus snowpiercer? ^^


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ist denn "Geo-Engineering"? So etwas wie "Terraforming"?



Die einfachste form von Geo Engineering wird schon gemacht. Das ist das Impfen von Wolken, damit sie abregnen. Das haben die Chinesen 2008 gemacht, damit die olympischen Spiele in Peking ohne Regen ablaufen konnten.
Aber damit kommt man ja nicht weit. Neuartig ist, dass man mittels Engineering den Himmel verdunkeln will, indem man Partikel in die Stratosphäre bringt. Schwefeldioxid oder Aluminiumoxid sind solche Kandidaten.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wie die Handlung aus snowpiercer? ^^



Das kann passieren. Eben weil man letztendlich keine Ahnung hat, wie das so langfristig laufen wird.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ist denn "Geo-Engineering"?



Da gibt es Modelle,
z. Bsp. Schwefel zu verfeuern,
dass würde dann zu Schwefelsäure reagieren,
und einen Schleier in der Athmosphäre bilden,
welcher wiederrum die Sonneneinstrahlung absorbiert,
und dadurch die Erde kühlt.

Im Endeffekt eine Harakiriaktion,
da kann alles total schiefgehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Abwägung, du kannst schlecht Millionen sterben lassen, wenn es die Chance gibt das zu verhindern.



Kann man nicht? Seit wann gilt das? Als ich mir das letzte mal die Welt angeguckt habe, war von dieser Regel definitiv nichts zu sehen. Und gerade in Bezug auf das Klima gibt es seit Jahrzehnten jede Menge zu tun, um die Lebensverhältnisse von Milliarden zu retten, und sehr viele Leute sprechen sich dagegen aus, etwas zu tun.




RyzA schrieb:


> Was ist denn "Geo-Engineering"? So etwas wie "Terraforming"?



Ein Überbegriff dazu. Geo-Engineering sind Maßnahmen, die großräumig/planetenweit die Verhältnisse ändern. Jahrhundertelang fossiles CO2 freisetzen, halbe Kontinente roden, großräumig Wasserstörme umzuleiten oder soviel Landesfläche versiegeln, dass es Auswirkungen auf regionale Temperaturen und den Wasserhaushalt hat, könnte man als Geoengeneering beschreiben. Gezieltere Vorschläge sind Düngung von Meeresgebieten oder die Ausbringung von Feinstaub in der Athmosphäre. (Es gibt im Zusammenhang mit Klimawandel auch engere Definitionen, die sich nur auf Maßnahmen beschränken, die die Erdtemperatur beeinflussen. Normalerweise zählt man aber mindestens noch den Wasserhaushalt und z.T. auch die Ökosphäre mit dazu.) Terraforming wiederum ist ein Begriff aus der Science Fiction, wenn man solche oder andere Maßnahmen einsetzt, um auf einem Planeten ähnliche Verhältnisse zu schaffen, wie sie auf dem Planeten Erde von der Steinzeit bis Mitte des 20. Jhd. herrschten. Bislang hat das aber noch niemand versucht, die Menschheit betreibt eher Anti-Terraforming.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die einfachste form von Geo Engineering wird schon gemacht. Das ist das Impfen von Wolken, damit sie abregnen. Das haben die Chinesen 2008 gemacht, damit die olympischen Spiele in Peking ohne Regen ablaufen konnten.



Das sind zu kleine Maßstäbe, um als Geoengineering zu zählen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als ich mir das letzte mal die Welt angeguckt habe, war von dieser Regel definitiv nichts zu sehen.


Die Möglichkeit besteht...

Die Gefahr ist, dass man es nutzt anstatt auf EE und Co umzustellen.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Oktober 2020)

Wenn es um Geoengineering geht, sind die bisherigen Möglichkeiten gering und die bekannten Risiken groß.

Ganz interessant finde ich dabei allerdings die Idee, keine Prozesse anstoßen, deren Ausgang man dann weder absehen noch zurücknehmen kann, sondern bei denen der Vorgang ständig gesteuert wird. Ich habe beispielsweise schon vor Jahren etwas darüber gelesen, vergleichsweise simple, flache Nano-Roboter auf der Meeresoberfläche abzusetzen, die eine reflektierende und eine absorbierende Seite haben und sich auf Kommando umdrehen - dadurch kann gesteuert werden, wie viel Sonnenenergie wann und wo eingeht und damit wiederum Erwärmung, Windströme, Wolkenbildung etc. vergleichsweise sanft steuern.

Aber selbst hier kann es natürlich geschehen, dass es einfach nicht so läuft wie geplant und am Ende beispielsweise ein paar neue Mikropartikel in den Weltmeeren unterwegs sind.
Da muss man wohl unterscheiden, wie Sparanus schon schrieb: Nimmt man solche Eingriffe vor, weil's gerade kommod ist, oder wenn es eigentlich nur noch besser werden kann?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2020)

Die meisten Geoengineering-Vorschläge haben nicht das Problem einer unkontrollierten Wirkungsfortsetzung. Z.B. Partikel in der Atmosphäre werden typischerweise mit einer Halbwertszeit in Wochen bis maximal Monaten konzipiert, wären also ein Jahr nach einem beschlossenen Ende wirkungslos. (Was ich bei Milliarden längst defekten, zufällig rumtreibenden Spiegelchen für weniger wahrscheinlich halte.)
Aber das nützt auch nicht in Anbetracht der unmittelbar angerichtet Schäden. Du willst die Meere verschatten? Goodbye Plankton, goodbye Nahrungskette. Du willst massenhaft Schwefel in der Atmosphäre ausbringen? Hello saurer Regen. Wenn man diese Maßnahmen langsam hochfährt und konsequent überwachen würde, könnte man sie vor allzu großen Schäden stoppen, aber der Grund warum wir überhaupt darüber diskutieren ist doch, dass wir keine Zeit zum beobachten mehr haben und seit Ewigkeiten nicht bereit sind, auch nur ausreichende Mittel für eine lückenlose Vorstellung bereitzustellen. Und auffälligerweise sind es auch ausschließlich Technogfreaks, die wenig Ahnung von Ökologie, Ozeanographie oder Biochemie haben, die solche Vorschläge machen.

Das heißt egal welche Geoengineering-Maßnahme (hoffentlich nicht) zum Einsatz kommt: Sie wird überstürzt und ihren Folgen für das Leben undurchdacht und unkontrolliert umgesetzt. Und eine weitere Gemeinsamkeit aller Vorschläge ist, dass sie enorm teuer sind und sämtliche Ressourcen auf lange Zeit binden würden. Es gibt also keine Geoengineering zusätzlich zu risikoarmen, erwiesenermaßen wirkungsvollen Maßnahmen. Es wird ausschließlich als "stattdessen" diskutiert (nicht zuletzt weil die Menschheit beschlossen hat, solange gar nichts zu machen, bis es zu spät für alles andere als "alles kaputt schlagen" ist). Und das ist das wirklich Problem mit dem Thema - wir stehen auf der Titanic und verheizen die Rettungsboote, damit uns warm wird, während wir darüber diskutieren, ob es möglich wäre, die Schotten rauszuflexen und daraus schnell eine neues Schiff zusammenzuschweißen? Scheiß egal, wie die Antwort auf diese Frage am Ende lauten wird - schon der Prozess zerstört mehr, als das Ergebnis je retten könnte.


----------



## Xzellenz (9. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=md5VxWpyyZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber selbst hier kann es natürlich geschehen, dass es einfach nicht so läuft wie geplant und am Ende beispielsweise ein paar neue Mikropartikel in den Weltmeeren unterwegs sind.


Und wir wissen ja noch nicht mal was vorhandene wie Mikroplastik alles anrichten können.
Fakt ist aber das es durch Naturkreisläufe zu uns zurück kommt.
Es wurde schon im menschlichen Körper nachgewiesen.
Und kann durch die Nahrung (wie Fisch usw) aufgenommen werden.
Auch hat man es im Schnee und Regen schon nachgewiesen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die meisten Geoengineering-Vorschläge haben nicht das Problem einer unkontrollierten Wirkungsfortsetzung. Z.B. Partikel in der Atmosphäre werden typischerweise mit einer Halbwertszeit in Wochen bis maximal Monaten konzipiert, wären also ein Jahr nach einem beschlossenen Ende wirkungslos. (Was ich bei Milliarden längst defekten, zufällig rumtreibenden Spiegelchen für weniger wahrscheinlich halte.)


Natürlich, sobald man nicht mehr nachpumpt geht die Temperatur nach oben und zwar rasant.
Aber, ich schrieb davon, dass man im Zweifel Zeit gewinnen muss.

Wie gesagt, es gibt manchmal nur die Möglichkeit zu sterben oder nur vielleicht zu sterben.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber, ich schrieb davon, dass man im Zweifel Zeit gewinnen muss.



Zeit würde man gewinnen, wenn wir sofort alle Kohlekraftwerke abschalten würden. Dafür kann man die Kernkraftwerke, die eh schon Müll produzieren, noch weiter laufen lassen.
Darüber hinaus muss man die Energiegewinnung dezentralisieren.
Das Problem ist, dass die Energiekonzerne dagegen sind und solange die noch die Macht haben, wird sich daran nichts ändern. Man sieht ja, wie die Energiewende torpediert wurde.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zeit würde man gewinnen, wenn wir sofort alle Kohlekraftwerke abschalten würden.


Nein das könnte den Klimawandel kurzfristig sogar verstärken.
Es gibt die Annahme, dass die damals noch  dreckige Industrie den Planeten abgekühlt hat.
Logisch, hatte natürlich ganz andere Folgen.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zeit würde man gewinnen, wenn wir sofort alle Kohlekraftwerke abschalten würden. Dafür kann man die Kernkraftwerke, die eh schon Müll produzieren, noch weiter laufen lassen.
> Darüber hinaus muss man die Energiegewinnung dezentralisieren.
> Das Problem ist, dass die Energiekonzerne dagegen sind und solange die noch die Macht haben, wird sich daran nichts ändern. Man sieht ja, wie die Energiewende torpediert wurde.



Das ist einfach FALSCH!
Eher ist es sogar eine wirkliche Lüge!

1. Sind die deutschen Atomkraftwerke von der Laufzeit eher am Ende, da sie ALLE ziemlich alt sind und keiner genau weiss wieviele Minirisse schon im Betonmantel sind, wesentlich länger als höchstens 10Jahre kann man die wenigsten davon betreiben, der Rest ist eh schon zwischen gut und böse

2. Liegt das eben nicht an den Stromkonzernen, sondern am stockenden Leitungsbau (Nord nach Süd) und Speicherkraftwerken und beides wird von der *ortsansässigen Bevölkerung *blockiert, weil die seltsamme Mentalität in Deutschland herrscht, das man zwar gerne Grün sein will, aber gefälligst nicht vor der eigenen Haustür.
Du solltest mal schauen das sogar mit Bürgerinitiativen gegen *einzelne* Windräder vorgegangen wird, ganz zu schweigen gegen Überlandleitungen und Pumpenkraftwerke. Es ist eben nicht nur immer die "Industrie" schuld, sondern im höchsten Maße der klagewütige Bürger (Rechtsstaat).

Bestes Beispiel gerade ist die Tesla Fabrik, da geht es um eine von Wind und Sturm zerstörte Kiefern Monokultur, die schon seit mehr als 5-6 Jahren vom Land als zukünftiges "Ansiedlungsgebiet" von Gewerbe und Industrie ins Auge gefasst wurde, da war Tesla noch Galaxien entfernt, jetzt wird von der *ortsansässigen Bevölkerung *wegen jedem Popel geklagt, um die Fabrik zu verhindern und das gleiche gilt für Wind- und Solaranlagen, Überlandleitungen und Speicherkraftwerke!


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> jetzt wird von der *ortsansässigen Bevölkerung *wegen jedem Popel geklagt, um die Fabrik zu verhindern und das gleiche gilt für Wind- und Solaranlagen, Überlandleitungen und Speicherkraftwerke!



wir sind nun mal ein Rechtsstaat. Du könntest den Rechtsstaat ja abschaffen, dann haben wir Verhältnisse wie in China, wo einfach eine Stadt dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wird.
Willst du das?


----------



## Don-71 (10. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> wir sind nun mal ein Rechtsstaat. Du könntest den Rechtsstaat ja abschaffen, dann haben wir Verhältnisse wie in China, wo einfach eine Stadt dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wird.
> Willst du das?



WAS?

Habe ich das geschrieben?



Threshold schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus muss man die Energiegewinnung dezentralisieren.
> Das Problem ist, dass die Energiekonzerne dagegen sind und solange die noch die Macht haben, wird sich daran nichts ändern. Man sieht ja, wie die Energiewende torpediert wurde.



Das war deine Aussage und diese halte ich für einseitig und tendenziös, da du die seit Jahren klagende Bevölkerung unter den Tisch fallen lässt und eben nur Propaganda gegen Unternehmen machen willst, in dem du einfach die Wahrheit verschweigst und bewust ein falsches Bild zeichnest!


----------



## Adi1 (10. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zeit würde man gewinnen, wenn wir sofort alle Kohlekraftwerke abschalten würden.



Dann würde es sicherlich regionale Blackouts geben,
solange die Stromnetze die Energie von Luft und Co. nicht zu den Verbrauchern transportieren können.

Eine Dezentralisierung der Stromerzeugung ist sicherlich sinnvoll für Kleinverbraucher,
für Großstädte/- Abnehmer völlig ungeeignet ohne passende Stromspeicher.
Dazu kommt noch der erwartende Anstieg der E-Mobilität,
was wiederrum noch mehr die Netze belasten wird.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> WAS?
> 
> Habe ich das geschrieben?



Man gewinnt den Eindruck, dass dich das stört, dass jeder dagegen klagen kann, was ihm nicht passt. Gerade beim Leitungsausbau, Windkraft, neue Fabriken, usw, kommt einer angelaufen und erklärt, das der Rotmilan gefährdet ist und deswegen darf dort nichts gemacht werden.
Wir leben aber nun mal in einem Rechtsstaat und da kann eben jeder gegen alles klagen.
Kritisieren kann  man natürlich, dass solche Klagen viel zu lange dauern.
Man muss die Bevölkerung mitnehmen bei der Energiewende und nicht einzelne Bereich bevorteilen und andere liegen lassen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das war deine Aussage und diese halte ich für einseitig und tendenziös, da du die seit Jahren klagende Bevölkerung unter den Tisch fallen lässt und eben nur Propaganda gegen Unternehmen machen willst, in dem du einfach die Wahrheit verschweigst und bewust ein falsches Bild zeichnest!



Nö, ich ziehe kein falsches bild. Die Energiekonzerne haben das Problem der Entlagerung des Atommülls an die Allgemeinheit abgetreten, nachdem sie über Jahrzehnte die Gewinne abgeschröpft haben.
Für die Bereithaltung einzelner Kohlekraftwerke kassiere sie Milliarden vom Staat und dann gibt es noch die Unternehmen, die den Staat verklagt haben, nachdem der einen vorschnellen Atomausstieg beschlossen hatte.
Wieso bauen die Energiekonzerne nicht die Leitungen, die benötigt werden? Könnten sie ja, machen sie aber nicht, weil sich die Politik ja auch nicht einig ist, wie man an Bayern sehen kann, die weder ein Endlager noch Leitungstrassen haben wollen.
Wir hatten mal eine funktionierende Photovoltaik Industrie. Wo  ist die denn hin?


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Oktober 2020)

Ich komme immer mehr zu der Erkenntnis, daß der beschrittene Weg nicht funktioniert.
Die Energiewende funktioniert eher schlecht. Man bedenke, wir gehören noch zu den reicheren Ländern und haben den höchsten Preis für Strom in Kauf genommen. Die meisten Länder der Welt können sich das gar nicht leisten. Und auch wir sind noch auf Kohle angewiesen. Wird also global und in der erhofften Zeit gar nicht funktionieren.
Der Ressourcenverbrauch ist noch viel zu hoch und eine Senkung ist nicht in Sicht. 
Viele Länder haben Nachholbedarf und wer will ihnen das verbieten?
Angedachte Maßnahmen haben selbst das Potential, zumindest für viele Jahre, das Problem wie Energieverbrauch, Rohstoffe usw zu vergrößern.
Die immer wieder genannte Jahreszahl zu der unbedingt dies und jenes erreicht werden muß, ist nicht haltbar. 
Vorbereitungen auf Veränderungen gibt es wenige. Obwohl laut Wissenschaft, so sie denn recht haben sollten, einiges auf jeden Fall eintreffen wird. 
Maßnahmen die hohes Potential hätten werden aus verschiedenen Gründen gar nicht beschritten. Aus ökonomischen Gründen  und dem zu erwartenden Widerstand der Bevölkerung. Denn vieles wird wohl kaum sozial ausgewogen umgesetzt werden. 
Auch Spieler sind Teil des Problems.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach FALSCH!
> Eher ist es sogar eine wirkliche Lüge!
> ...
> 2. Liegt das eben nicht an den Stromkonzernen, sondern am stockenden Leitungsbau



Ist es also eine "Lüge!", dass Stromnetzbetreiber Stromkonzerne sind? Oder das Stromnetzbetreiber für den Netzausbau verantwortlich sind?



> (Nord nach Süd) und Speicherkraftwerken und beides wird von der *ortsansässigen Bevölkerung *blockiert, weil die seltsamme Mentalität in Deutschland herrscht, das man zwar gerne Grün sein will, aber gefälligst nicht vor der eigenen Haustür.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass man auf dem Land (und niemand baut bundesweites Stromtrassen durch Metropolen) arg wenig Leute grün wählen oder sich um Umwelt- und Klimaschutz bemühen, umgekehrt aber sehr viele Fans von "2-x Trassen"-Parteien sind und das somit perfekt zusammenpasst: Wir wissen seit Ende der 80er, dass wir eine neue Energieversorgung brauchen und die Stromkonzerne kassieren reichlich Gelder für den Netzausbau. Wer da erst 2015 in die konkrete Planung geht und dann "leider leider" nicht sofort damit fertig ist, weil er in einem Rechtsstaat lebt UND weil er sich 0 Mühe gibt, Konflikte im Vorfeld zu vermeiden, sondern ausschließlich auf Gewinnmaximierung abzielt, der ist definitiv zwei Dinge:
Scheinheilig und Teil, nicht Opfer der Problemsituation.



> Bestes Beispiel gerade ist die Tesla Fabrik, da geht es um eine von Wind und Sturm zerstörte Kiefern Monokultur, die schon seit mehr als 5-6 Jahren vom Land als zukünftiges "Ansiedlungsgebiet" von Gewerbe und Industrie ins Auge gefasst wurde



Abgesehen davon, das Teslas alles mögliche sind, aber die nächsten 20 Jahre definitiv nicht grün (*check*: Nein, die Farbe wird nicht angeboten), geht es da vor allem um Bodenversiegelung, Wasserverbrauch, Risiken fürs Grundwasser und bei den wenigen echten Naturschützern, die bei den Protesten mit rumlaufen, vielleicht noch um die eine oder andere Art. Auch Fichtenforst ist schließlich immer noch ein wertvollerer Lebensraum als manch Ackerwüste oder gar ein Industriegebiet. Vor allem geht es aber um die Art und Weise, wie Tesla baut: Auf Staatskosten, unter teilweiser Umgehung des rechtsstaatlich vorgesehenen Ablaufs und mit dem erklärten Ziel, Arbeitsplätze nicht für die lokale Bevölkerung, die die Konsequenzen tragen muss, zu schaffen, sondern für Langstreckenpendler, was das ganze Projekt auch aus klimatologischer Sicht stark ablehenenswert macht.


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist es also eine "Lüge!", dass Stromnetzbetreiber Stromkonzerne sind? Oder das Stromnetzbetreiber für den Netzausbau verantwortlich sind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tesla macht eben das was man sie läßt. Und da Elektro bei vielen das Himmelreich ist wird eben Gewinn gemacht. Also im Endeffekt der Verbraucher und die Politik.
Man muß akzeptieren, daß jegliche Ware oder Energie irgend eine Emission nach sich zieht. Ob das Abfälle, Rohstoffverbrauch usw sind  wäre egal, nichts ist ohne Nebenwirkungen denkbar. Auch Solar hat als Nebenwirkung die Herstellung, Transport, Wartung, Leitungsverlegung und vieles mehr. Und trotzdem ist für die Nacht eine andere Lösung notwendig. Es geht also immer um eine Minimierung. Kurzfristig ist global wenig möglich. Es wird zwar viel in Aussicht gestellt, aber das ist Schaumschlägerei. 
Die Kernfusion ist immer wenn man danach fragt noch 50 Jahre entfernt, Akkuspeicherung in weiter Ferne. Solarfarmen in Afrika vom Tisch.
Es gibt keine kurzfristige technische Lösung. Außer dem ungeliebten Verzicht und der wird meist abgelehnt.


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DFjSflLcOMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr gut, 

nur leider werden wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse heutzutage
von bestimmten Entscheidungsträgern als "Fakes" ignoriert. 

Das bestimmt mich leider in der negativen Einstellung,
dass der Klimawandel so nicht auf ein begrenzbares Niveau 
gehalten werden kann.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2020)

Warte mal ab, bis Sibirien aufgetaut ist. Dann hast du Methan ohne Ende. 
Lustig ist ja, dass die Leugner sagen, dass sich Methan doch in Wasser und CO2 umwandelt. Es also nichts macht, wenn Methan da ist.
Blöd ist nur, dass die Konzentration von Methan eben steigt. Es wird also mehr Methan frei gesetzt als in der Atmosphäre umgewandelt wird.
Ich rechne Ende des Jahrhundert mit locker 5 Grad gestiegenen Temperaturen. Dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warte mal ab, bis Sibirien aufgetaut ist. Dann hast du Methan ohne Ende.
> Lustig ist ja, dass die Leugner sagen, dass sich Methan doch in Wasser und CO2 umwandelt. Es also nichts macht, wenn Methan da ist.
> Blöd ist nur, dass die Konzentration von Methan eben steigt. Es wird also mehr Methan frei gesetzt als in der Atmosphäre umgewandelt wird.
> Ich rechne Ende des Jahrhundert mit locker 5 Grad gestiegenen Temperaturen. Dann gute Nacht.


Ja, mit so 4-5 Grad rechne ich auch. 

das wird eine harte Zeit werden,
ich bin dann aber schon lange verfault.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> rechne


Und woher nimmst du das? 

WIR KRITISIEREN HIER TAG FÜR TAG, DASS IRGENDWELCHER VERSCHWÖRUNGSTHEORETIKER SICH ZAHLEN AUS DER NASE ZIEHEN UND DANN KOMMST DU UND MACHST DIE SELBE ********************* NUR IN DIE ANDERE RICHTUNG.

Komm mal klar und bleib bei den Fakten.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Komm mal klar und bleib bei den Fakten.





> Diese Erkenntnis ist besorgniserregend. Die Permafrostregionen auf dem ganzen Globus enthalten unvorstellbare 1.300 Gigatonnen Kohlenstoff. "Den Faktor Permafrost beziehen die bisherigen Klimamodelle nicht ausreichend mit ein", warnt Strauss.
> Tauender Permafrost könnte das Weltklima zum Kippen bringen, sind sich die Forscher einig. Wenn sich die Erde weiter im momentanen Tempo erwärmt, könnte das Treibhausgas aus Permafrost die globale Durchschnittstemperatur zusätzlich um 0,3 Grad steigen lassen.


Quelle:Tauender Permafrost – eine unterschätzte Gefahr für das Weltklima

Das steht zwar 0,3 Grad. Aber auch nur bei gleichbleibender Erwärmung. Ansonsten könnte es deutlich mehr werden. Weil dann die Permafrostböden noch schneller auftauen.

Hier auch noch was zum Permafrost: Wenn es hier taut, ist das Weltklima in Gefahr


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und woher nimmst du das?
> 
> WIR KRITISIEREN HIER TAG FÜR TAG, DASS IRGENDWELCHER VERSCHWÖRUNGSTHEORETIKER SICH ZAHLEN AUS DER NASE ZIEHEN UND DANN KOMMST DU UND MACHST DIE SELBE ********************* NUR IN DIE ANDERE RICHTUNG.
> 
> Komm mal klar und bleib bei den Fakten.


Hast du schonmal etwas von Wissenschaft gehört?

Da sind Erkenntnisse, welche auch reproduziert werden können.
Egal, ob sie uns passen oder nicht.

Die Seiten von renommierenden Klimainstituten kannste selber suchen,
das wirst du sicherlich hinbekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Oktober 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal etwas von Wissenschaft gehört?


Er hat gesagt *er* rechnet, wer mit etwas rechnet muss auch seine Rechnung nennen.


Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Seiten von renommierenden Klimainstituten kannste selber suchen,
> das wirst du sicherlich hinbekommen.


Darf ich den Satz in bitte für die Uni benutzen wenn ich etwas behaupte?


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Darf ich den Satz in bitte für die Uni benutzen wenn ich etwas behaupte?


Freilich,
musste nur nachweisen. 

Ich schaue nur spontan in das Forum rein,
und poste nicht alle Nachweise, das machen andere. 
Dafür ist mir meine restliche Lebenszeit zu schade.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und woher nimmst du das?
> 
> WIR KRITISIEREN HIER TAG FÜR TAG, DASS IRGENDWELCHER VERSCHWÖRUNGSTHEORETIKER SICH ZAHLEN AUS DER NASE ZIEHEN UND DANN KOMMST DU UND MACHST DIE SELBE ********************* NUR IN DIE ANDERE RICHTUNG.
> 
> Komm mal klar und bleib bei den Fakten.


Die ziehe ich mir nicht aus der Nase. Die sind wissenschaftlich fundierte Hochrechnungen, die eintreten können, wenn es so weiter geht wie bisher und es keine Veränderungen gibt.
Und die 5 Grad sind auch noch geschönt. Es könnten nach Computermodellen auch 6-7 Grad werden.
In der Erdgeschichte gab es solche Anstiege in der Temperatur bereits. Da sind dann 60% der Arten ausgestorben.
Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass das über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Tausend Jahren abgelaufen ist.
Heute reden wir davon, dass das in nicht mal 100 Jahren eintreten wird. Man kann sich also ausmalen, was das für ein Artensterben sein wird, was auf uns zu kommt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Er hat gesagt *er* rechnet, wer mit etwas rechnet muss auch seine Rechnung nennen.


Ich hätte auch "ich gehe davon aus" oder "ich nehme an" schreiben können. Willst du mit Wortklauberei kommen?
Schau dir die Fakten an. Kann man überall nachlesen wie die Prognosen aussehen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die ziehe ich mir nicht aus der Nase. Die sind wissenschaftlich fundierte Hochrechnungen, die eintreten können, wenn es so weiter geht wie bisher und es keine Veränderungen gibt.


Doch das ziehst du dir aus der Nase. Es gibt verschiedene Annahmen und du hast dich für eine Entschieden die 5 Grad sagt. Keine Begründung warum grad das zutreffen soll und nicht die, die z.B. 3 Grad sagen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir die Fakten an.


Leute die diesen Satz sagen ohne Quellen zu nennen sieht man eher auf Corona Demos.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Doch das ziehst du dir aus der Nase. Es gibt verschiedene Annahmen und du hast dich für eine Entschieden die 5 Grad sagt. Keine Begründung warum grad das zutreffen soll und nicht die, die z.B. 3 Grad sagen.
> 
> Leute die diesen Satz sagen ohne Quellen zu nennen sieht man eher auf Corona Demos.


Echt jetzt? Bist du nicht in der Lage mal einen Mausklick zu tätigen? Muss man dir das alles abnehmen?
Da kannst du den Focus anschauen, der sehr wirtschaftsnah ist und nicht gerade ein Fan von Greta ist.








						Erderwärmung bis 2100: Deutlich höhere Durchschnittstemperaturen gemessen
					

Nach neuesten Computermodell-Messungen reichen die Mittelwerte der Erderwärmung von 1,8 bis 5,6 Grad, im Durchschnitt sind es ungefähr 3,7 Grad, gegenüber drei Grad im früheren IPCC-Bericht. Das sind eindeutig höhere Werte als bislang angenommen. Forscher suchen nach den Gründen.




					www.focus.de
				




Oder hier.








						Die Hitze-Falle: Was die drohende „Heißzeit" für uns bedeutet
					

Der Klimawandel und die extremen Temperaturen machen den Menschen das Leben schwer: Sie gefährden die Gesundheit, vernichten Ernten und verwandeln Städte in Glutöfen.




					www.fr.de
				




Oder dort.


			https://www.klimafakten.de/sites/default/files/factsheet_wg2VierGradWelt_final.pdf


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich gehe halt von dem stärkeren Szenario aus, das von 5 Grad spricht, weil sich die Menschheit nicht einigen wird, da es einfach zu viele Leugner gibt, die die Realität nicht wahr haben wollen.
Sieht man doch gut in Deutschland, wo es keinen so wirklich interessiert.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sieht man doch gut in Deutschland, wo es keinen so wirklich interessiert.











						Treibhausgas-Emissionen in Deutschland
					

Die Treibhausgas-Emissionen in Deutschland sind 2021 gegenüber dem Vorjahr um 4,5 Prozent gestiegen. Das entspricht einer Minderung um 38,7 Prozent im Vergleich zum internationalen Referenzjahr 1990.




					www.umweltbundesamt.de
				





> Die Treibhausgas-Emissionen in Deutschland sind 2018 gegenüber dem Vorjahr um 4,0 Prozent gesunken. Das entspricht einer Minderung um 31,4 Prozent im Vergleich zum internationalen Referenzjahr 1990. Nach einer Vorjahresschätzung des Umweltbundesamtes gingen die Emissionen im Jahr 2019 erneut stark zurück.


Alles vor Corona.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe halt von dem stärkeren Szenario aus, das von 5 Grad spricht, weil sich die Menschheit nicht einigen wird, da es einfach zu viele Leugner gibt, die die Realität nicht wahr haben wollen.
> Sieht man doch gut in Deutschland, wo es keinen so wirklich interessiert.



Kleine Anmerkung an der Stelle:
Im letzten Link steht für dieses Szenario "wenn die Menschheit auf Klimaschutz verzichten würde ..."
Das ist afaik falsch. Grundlage für die wärmsten Szenarien des IPCC ist der Verzicht auf weitere Klimaschutzmaßnahmen. Aber die, die wir bereits praktizieren, sind bei business-as-usual sehr wohl schon berücksichtigt. Ich kenne komplett durchgerechneten Modelle, aber ich glaube Überschlagsrechnungen für "wir greifen bei Kohle, Öl und später Methanhydrat mal so richtig zu" liefen vor 10 Jahren auf knapp zweistellige Temperaturanstiege hinaus.
Ohne zusätzliche Tipping-Point-Effekte wie auftauender Permafrost.

Und eben nur bis 2100. Wenn man sich anguckt, dass >50% dessen, was den Planeten vom Normalzustand in Richtung +1,5 bewegt hat, schon im letzten Jahrhundert stattfand sollte man sich langsam mal darüber im klaren sein, dass das Ziel nicht die Aufschiebung des Zusammenbruchs der menschlichen Zivilisation bis 2101 ist, sondern die dauerhafte Stabilisierung des Klimas.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2020)

Interessant finde ich auch dieses Projekt: Svalbard Global Seed Vault



> Das *Svalbard Global Seed Vault*, zu deutsch _Weltweiter Saatgut-Tresor auf Svalbard_, ist ein Projekt des Welttreuhandfonds für Kulturpflanzenvielfalt (englisch _Global Crop Diversity Trust_, GCDT) zur langfristigen Einlagerung von Saatgut zum Erhalt und dem Schutz der Arten- und Varietäten-Diversität von Nutzpflanzen. Es befindet sich am _Platåberget _(dt. „Plateauberg“) in der Nähe der norwegischen Stadt Longyearbyen auf der zur Inselgruppe Svalbard gehörenden Insel Spitzbergen.
> 
> Die offizielle Bezeichnung des Saatgutgewölbes lautet _Globalt sikkerhetshvelv for frø på Svalbard_ („Weltweiter Saatgut-Tresor auf Svalbard“). Dieser Saatgutspeicher ist der größte von weltweit 1.400 Aufbewahrungsanlagen für Saatgut, aber der einzige ohne Forschungsauftrag. Seine wichtigste Aufgabe ist die Lagerung einer Mindestanzahl von Saatkörnern der zur Ernährung wichtigen Lebensmittel wie Reis, Mais, Weizen, Kartoffeln, Früchte, Nüsse und Wurzelgemüse, die in einem Katastrophenfall ausgeliefert und nachgezüchtet werden können. Die Lieferländer zahlen für die Speicherung nichts, die entstehenden Kosten trägt der norwegische Staat.


Quelle: Svalbard Global Seed Vault - Wikipedia

Das ist auf jeden Fall eine sinnvolle Investition in die Zukunft. Vor allem wenn es zukünftig zu mehr Dürreperioden kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2020)

Jein. Sorten zu erhalten kann eigentlich nicht schaden, aber das Projekt ist imho eine typisch weltfremde Technokratenaktion: Die Grundlagenforschung, um die Eigenschaften der Sorten tatsächlich auch zu kennen, ist weiterhin radikal unterfinanziert. Es ist bald soweit, dass einzelne Arten "verschwinden" werden, weil niemand mehr Systematiker bezahlt, sodass niemand mehr da ist, der sie identifizieren könnte. Was nützt einem dann ein Archiv voller Samen, von denen kaum mehr als die Herkunft bekannt ist? Das ist dann so viel Wert wie eine Bücherei, die nur Themengebiete der Bücher, nicht aber Autor, Titel und Inhalt registriert hat. Mit dem Unterschied, das "reinblättern" bei einem Samen mehrere Jahre pro "Band" dauert. Wie wenig vorausschauend dieses Lager geplant ist, zeigt aber schon viel banaler die Location, an der man mittlerweile über Kühlanlagen oder bauliche Stabilisierungsmaßnahmen arbeitet, weil der "ewig gefrorene" Permafrost nicht einmal die Einlagerungsphase überlebt.


sth completely different:
Woran erkennt man als Industrie-Lobbyist mit Ministerrang, dass man es mit dem Steuergeld-Verschenken vielleicht doch etwas zu weit gertrieben hat?
Wenn einen selbst die FDP wegen "irre hoher Subventionen" kritisiert.
Staatszuschüsse für extra schwere Verbrenner


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Sorten zu erhalten kann eigentlich nicht schaden, aber das Projekt ist imho eine typisch weltfremde Technokratenaktion: Die Grundlagenforschung, um die Eigenschaften der Sorten tatsächlich auch zu kennen, ist weiterhin radikal unterfinanziert. Es ist bald soweit, dass einzelne Arten "verschwinden" werden, weil niemand mehr Systematiker bezahlt, sodass niemand mehr da ist, der sie identifizieren könnte. Was nützt einem dann ein Archiv voller Samen, von denen kaum mehr als die Herkunft bekannt ist? Das ist dann so viel Wert wie eine Bücherei, die nur Themengebiete der Bücher, nicht aber Autor, Titel und Inhalt registriert hat. Mit dem Unterschied, das "reinblättern" bei einem Samen mehrere Jahre pro "Band" dauert. Wie wenig vorausschauend dieses Lager geplant ist, zeigt aber schon viel banaler die Location, an der man mittlerweile über Kühlanlagen oder bauliche Stabilisierungsmaßnahmen arbeitet, weil der "ewig gefrorene" Permafrost nicht einmal die Einlagerungsphase überlebt.


Naja, bei Wikipedia steht auch


> Dieser Saatgutspeicher ist der größte von weltweit 1.400 Aufbewahrungsanlagen für Saatgut, aber der einzige ohne Forschungsauftrag.


Demnach wird an allen anderen der 1399 Aufbewarungsanlagen  ja geforscht. Und bestimmt auch die Eigenschaften Sorten untersucht.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich auch dieses Projekt: Svalbard Global Seed Vault
> 
> 
> Quelle: Svalbard Global Seed Vault - Wikipedia
> ...


Das sind die letzten verzweifelte Versuche,
zu retten, was noch irgendwie zu retten wäre.

Im Endeffekt aber sinnlos,
solange Insekten und höhere Arten beschleunigt aussterben. 









						Dachschaden
					

Wälder filtern gigantische Mengen CO₂ aus der Luft, sind Wasserspeicher, Schattenspender und Wüstenwälle. Trotzdem wird weiter brandgerodet und abgeholzt. Wie steht es um Bäume und Wälder - und welche Initiativen helfen wirklich?




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2020)

Nachdem vor kurzen das Dokudrama "Ökozid" im Ersten kam, dass auf Basis realer Daten und Dokumente die Klage gegen Deutschland vor dem Internationalen Gerichtshof behandelt, hat der EMGR nun eine echte Klage gegen Deutschland zugelassen.









						Ökozid | Themenabend Klimakrise
					

Es ist das Jahr 2034: Die Folgen der Klimakatastrophe sind dramatisch. Dürre und Hochwasser vernichten die Lebensgrundlage von Millionen Menschen.




					www.daserste.de
				












						Klage
					

Klage




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						EGMR: Klimaklage gegen Deutschland zugelassen
					

Der Klimawandel zerstöre ihre Lebensgrundlage. Deshalb wollen sechs Kinder und Jugendliche vor dem EGMR 33 Staaten zu höheren Klimazielen verpflichten.




					www.lto.de
				




Die spannende Frage wird nun sein, ob der EMGR genauso entscheidet, wie es im Film passiert ist.
Aber das will ich jetzt mal nicht spoilern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2020)

Eine gewisse Tätigkeit in die falsche Richtung kann man der Regierung jedenfalls attestieren. Erinnert sich noch wer an die "saubereren" Kohlekraftwerke, die in den letzten 10 Jahren zwingend als "Übergangstechnologie" gebaut werden mussten und die noch dreckigere ersetzen sollten? Werden jetzt als erste abgeschaltet (natürlich nur gegen richtig dick Steuerzahlergeld fürs nichtstun), während die ""größeren"" Dreckschleudern weiter laufen.








						317 Millionen Euro für abgeschaltete Steinkohlekraftwerke
					

Eines der modernsten Kohlekraftwerke wird nach vier Jahren Betrieb vom Netz genommen. Mit diesem und anderen Kraftwerken beginnt der Kohleausstieg.




					www.heise.de


----------



## Mahoy (1. Dezember 2020)

Der Umstieg vom Ausstieg zum Wiedereinstieg als Abstieg ist genau das Desaster, nachdem es sich anhört. Bei der Energiereform gibt es einfach zu viele Leute, die unbedingt ihre Individualinteressen durchsetzen oder auch einfach nur mal ihre Marke hinterlassen wollen.

Wenn man die alle in Laufräder sperren und darin rennen lassen würde, hätte die Bundesrepublik eine stabile Stromversorgung und könnte noch was abgeben ...


----------



## Eckism (1. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Werden jetzt als erste abgeschaltet (*natürlich nur gegen richtig dick Steuerzahlergeld fürs nichtstun*), während die ""größeren"" Dreckschleudern weiter laufen.


Ist in Deutschland halt so...wer nix macht, bekommt das Geld vom Staat. Von Vattenfall also eigentlich alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2020)

Die nächste Klage:








						Klimaklage
					

Klimaklage




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Umstieg vom Ausstieg zum Wiedereinstieg als Abstieg ist genau das Desaster, nachdem es sich anhört. Bei der Energiereform gibt es einfach zu viele Leute, die unbedingt ihre Individualinteressen durchsetzen oder auch einfach nur mal ihre Marke hinterlassen wollen.
> 
> Wenn man die alle in Laufräder sperren und darin rennen lassen würde, hätte die Bundesrepublik eine stabile Stromversorgung und könnte noch was abgeben ...



Eigentlich gibt es da sehr wenige Parteien. Es sei denn, du zählst die Aktionäre von EnBW, Vattenfall, Eon und RWE einzeln.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Dezember 2020)

Selbstverständlich. Stromzähler zählen ja auch jedes Watt einzeln.


----------



## Fly4Fun (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaube nicht an den sogenannten Klimawandel. Natürlich gibts es einen Wandel, sonst hätten wir nicht den Grand Canyon, oder den Mount Everest, oder die Wüsten die früher Urwälder waren.

Hab mal ne Doku gesehen, wo gesagt wurde da wo jetzt Frankfurt ist, war früher mal ein Berg.
Stichwort: Gondwana


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2020)

Oh Gott


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2020)

Fly4Fun schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an den sogenannten Klimawandel.


Also ist es Zufall, dass es auf der Erde immer schneller immer wärmer wird?


----------



## Eckism (2. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also ist es Zufall, dass es auf der Erde immer schneller immer wärmer wird?


Generell gesehen ist es normal, das die Erde immer wärmer wird...sie wird auch irgendwann wieder kälter. 

Den "Menschengemachten Klimawandel" gibt es nicht. Also wir machen ihn nicht selbst. Wir Menschen sind "nur" sehr effizient, das Co2, was vor Mio. von Jahren in den Boden eingelagert wurde, auszubutteln und wieder in die Luft zu blasen. Beschleunigt die ganze Angelegenheit der Klimaerwärmung natürlich.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Generell gesehen ist es normal, das die Erde immer wärmer wird...sie wird auch irgendwann wieder kälter.


Eigentlich müsste sich die Erde abkühlen, da die Sonnenaktivität in den letzten Jahrzehnten gesunken ist.
Es wird aber immer wärmer. Die Sonne ist nicht Schuld und so viele Schuldige bleiben dann nicht mehr übrig. 


Eckism schrieb:


> Den "Menschengemachten Klimawandel" gibt es nicht. Also wir machen ihn nicht selbst. Wir Menschen sind "nur" sehr effizient, das Co2, was vor Mio. von Jahren in den Boden eingelagert wurde, auszubutteln und wieder in die Luft zu blasen. Beschleunigt die ganze Angelegenheit der Klimaerwärmung natürlich.


Doch, natürlich machen wir ihn selbst. Wir verfeuern die Kohle, die seit Millionen Jahren in der Erde lag und ohne unsere Mithilfe niemals das -Licht der Sonne gesehen hätte.
Und das kann man auch wissenschaftlich belegen, da der Anteil an Kohlenstoff 14 in der Atmosphäre gesunken ist.
Was eben daran liegt, dass die Kohle, die Millionen Jahre in der Erde lag, kein Kohlenstoff 14 mehr enthält. Es wird immer mehr Kohlenstoff 12 rausgeblasen.


----------



## Eckism (2. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Doch, natürlich machen wir ihn selbst. Wir verfeuern die Kohle, die seit Millionen Jahren in der Erde lag und ohne unsere Mithilfe niemals das -Licht der Sonne gesehen hätte.


Irgendwann wäre sicherlich ne Meteorit/Asteroid in die Lagerstätten gedonnert und hätte se verkokelt. Kohle verkokeln ist ja nun nicht das einzige/größte Problem...es bleiben Gas/Öl.

Das beste für die Natur ist, das der Mensch sich schnellstmöglich selbst vernichtet, das wollen aber die sogenannten "Naturschützer" wiederum nicht, man kann sich immer alles irgendwie so hindrehen, wie man es will, bringt halt niemanden irgendetwas, weder dem einem, noch dem anderen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2020)

Was hilft, ist dass man endlich mal die bestraft, die Co2 verursachen und sie nicht auch noch fördert.
Und Methan kommt auch noch. Das wird lustig, wenn Sibirien auftaut und das ganze Methan frei gesetzt wird, was da unten schlummert.


----------



## Eckism (2. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hilft, ist dass man endlich mal die bestraft, die Co2 verursachen und sie nicht auch noch fördert.
> Und Methan kommt auch noch. Das wird lustig, wenn Sibirien auftaut und das ganze Methan frei gesetzt wird, was da unten schlummert.


Ich als Diesel- und Benzinnutzer finde nicht, das man mich bestrafen sollte, man sollte erstmal sinnvolle Alternativen schaffen.
Der Riesen Kuhfurz in Sibirien scheint ja schon stellenweise rauszugären.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich als Diesel- und Benzinnutzer finde nicht, das man mich bestrafen sollte, man sollte erstmal sinnvolle Alternativen schaffen.
> Der Riesen Kuhfurz in Sibirien scheint ja schon stellenweise rauszugären.


Ich rede auch nicht von dir, sondern von den Unternehmen, die den Planeten verschmutzen und dafür noch Fördergelder bekommen.
Wichtig ist aber, dass man den Leuten klar macht, dass ein weiter so nicht mehr möglich ist.
Selbst wenn der Klimawandel in Europa nicht so stark einschlagen wird wie anderswo auf der Erde, werden wir die Folgen merken. Dann kommen nicht mehr 5 Millionen Flüchtlinge sondern 500 Millionen Flüchtlinge.
Jeder muss in den CO2 topf einzahlen und die, die sich besser verhalten an andere, bekommen mehr aus diesem Topf zurück.
Und wenn die Regierung -- bzw. die Lobbyisten -- die Energiewende nicht so torpediert hätte, hätten wir jetzt auch Unternehmen, die führend in diesem Bereich wären.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Dezember 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Irgendwann wäre sicherlich ne Meteorit/Asteroid in die Lagerstätten gedonnert


Das wirbelt Staub auf->kühlt die Erde massiv ab


----------



## Eckism (2. Dezember 2020)

Geld alleine hilft nix gegen den Klimawandel. Das Geld, was man als Strafen zahlt, kann man nicht mehr in Umweltfreundlichere Sachen investieren, das füttert nur den Staat.
Was hilft sind Sanktionen und Fördergelder für die "richtigen" Sachen.
Zudem müsste man auch Individuelle Pakete schnüren, man kann nicht einen Kleinunternehmer behandeln, wie man es mit einem VW Konzern plant.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das wirbelt Staub auf->kühlt die Erde massiv ab


Diesel fahren ohne Partikelfilter ist also doch keine Umweltsünde.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (2. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der Klimawandel in Europa nicht so stark einschlagen wird wie anderswo auf der Erde, werden wir die Folgen merken.


Werden? Wir merken die Folgen *bereits* *jetzt*. Bereits jetzt gibt es Klimaflüchtlinge aufgrund Klimaveränderungen. Auch hierzulande hat es Dürre gegeben. Mensch erinnere sich u.a. an niedrige Wasserstände von *Flüssen* und *Seen*, *Wald*- und *Moorbrände*. Die Trockenheit hat sich auch bereits negativ auf Land- und Forstwirtschaft ausgewirkt. Aber ja, da wird noch mehr und gravierenderes auch auf die Menschen in Deutschland zu kommen. Das neben einige Menschen durchaus wahr. Bspw. klagten *Bewohner*innen der Ostfriesischen Insel Langeoog* Korrektur der verfehlten Klimapolitik ein - leider bisher vergeblich. Ein Anstieg des Meeresspiegels hieße dann auch an hiesigen Küsten und Inseln Überschwemmungen und Aufgabe von Wohngebieten und Existenzen ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2020)

Fly4Fun schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an den sogenannten Klimawandel.



Dieser Thread befindet sich im Unterforum "Wissenschaft". Wer wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse pauschal leugnen und über seinen Glauben reden möchte, sucht sich bitte ein theologisches Forum.
Gleiches würde ich denjenigen vorschlagen, die sich mit in obigen Absatz genannten Personen unterhalten wollen. Man muss offensichtlichen Provokateuren den Fisch ja nicht noch filetiert auf dem Silberteller servieren.




Eckism schrieb:


> Ich als Diesel- und Benzinnutzer finde nicht, das man mich bestrafen sollte, man sollte erstmal sinnvolle Alternativen schaffen.





			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e5/1886_Starley_'Rover'_Safety_Cycle_British_Motor_Museum_09-2016_(29928044262).jpg
		





Eckism schrieb:


> Geld alleine hilft nix gegen den Klimawandel. Das Geld, was man als Strafen zahlt, kann man nicht mehr in Umweltfreundlichere Sachen investieren



Geld, dass als Strafe gezahlt wird, wird offensichtlich von Leuten gezahlt, die sich auch so bislang nicht sonderlich um Umweltfreundlichkeit bemüht haben, sondern all zu oft genau das Gegenteil. Und es wird idealerweise an eine Institution bezahlt, die genau das besser/etwas sinnvolles mit dem Geld gemacht. Gefördert und gefordert wird dagegen seit einem Vierteljahrhundert mit weiterhin recht bescheidenem Ergebnis.


----------



## Eckism (2. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e5/1886_Starley_'Rover'_Safety_Cycle_British_Motor_Museum_09-2016_(29928044262).jpg


Was hat das Ding mit einer sinnvollen Alternative zum Diesel- und Benzinauto zu tun?

Die Alternative für ein Schnitzel ist auch nicht Küchenrolle...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2020)

Das ist eine sinnvolle Alternative zum "Diesel- und Benzinauto" (allein das man beides hat zeigt deutlich, dass man was falsch macht) auf 50-80% der in Deutschland gefahrenen Strecken. Wer passendere Antworten will, sollte keine bescheuerten Allgemeinforderungen stellen, die nur sein eigenes Unwissen beinhalten.


----------



## Eckism (2. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist eine sinnvolle Alternative zum "Diesel- und Benzinauto" (allein das man beides hat zeigt deutlich, dass man was falsch macht) auf 50-80% der in Deutschland gefahrenen Strecken. Wer passendere Antworten will, sollte keine bescheuerten Allgemeinforderungen stellen, die nur sein eigenes Unwissen beinhalten.


Dann kannst du gern mal mit dem Fahrrad vorbeikommen, dann gehts um ca. 2 Uhr los, das wir um 7 Uhr 500km entfernt mit dem arbeiten anfangen können. Die 200kg Werkzeuge nimmst du auf dem Fahrrad mit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2020)

Wer eine so extrem wichtige Spezialisierung hat, dass er dafür jeden Tag in Umkreisen von 500 km um eine neue Location der einzige ist, der kann problemlos Preise für seine Arbeit nehmen, bei denen 5-10 oder selbst 50-100 € pro Liter Peanuts wären. Und verdient trotzdem noch eins auf den Deckel, wenn er zwei Fahrzeuge für sich selbst und 200 kg Werkzeug nimmt.


----------



## Albatros1 (3. Dezember 2020)

Nimmt man CO2 ist tatsächlich die Frage, ob die Erhöhung durch das Dieselverbot in die richtige Richtung führt. Immerhin haben wir jetzt durch die Benziner mehr CO2 und einen höheren Gesamtverbrauch. Und die verbotenen Diesel fahren jetzt woanders.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Ganze nur Aktionismus und falscher Umweltschutz war oder ob es wirklich etwas bringt. Ich tendiere aber eher  zu falschem Verständnis der Materie bei den Initiatoren.


----------



## Eckism (3. Dezember 2020)

Das Dieselfahrverbot hat eher mit Feinstaub zu tun...mein Benziner hat nen Co2 Ausstoß von 208mg/km und mein Diesel nur 166mg/km. Das ist Bürgerschutz statt Umweltschutz.


----------



## Albatros1 (3. Dezember 2020)

Wegen Feinstaub wurde das ja nicht gemacht. Der kommt eh hauptsächlich durch die Reifen.
Hier hat man aus Umweltgründen teilweise Fahrspuren gesperrt, nun gibt es vermehrt Staus. Teilweise weichen die Autofahrer auf längere Strecken aus. Die Verwaltung hat schon eingestanden, daß der Schadstoffausstoß durch die Sperrungen anstieg. Man mußte es machen um der Gesetzgebung genüge zu tun. Auf wenigen Strecken nahmen die Werte gering ab, auf anderen stark zu.
Ein Gutachten des TÜV ergab, mit flüssigerem Verkehr und der Streichung von Tempo 40 würden sich die Schadstoffwerte senken lassen. Dies liegt allerdings nicht im Trend. Nun wird angedacht trotz der Studie das Tempo auf 30 zu senken. Dies würde wiederum die Staus vermehren.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Dezember 2020)

Aber auch nur, weil die bisherige Gesetzgebung krampfhaft versucht, das eigentliche Problem zu umgehen - nämlich dass es insgesamt einfach zu viel Verkehr über die Straße abgewickelt wird. Das ist ein wenig so, als würde man verschmutzte Toiletten dadurch verhindern wollen, dass man die Abflussrohre verkleinert und den Leuten Ernährungsvorschriften macht ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2020)

Eben. Selbst im Optimalfall bringen die Fahrverbote relativ wenig und wenn man sie bewusst bescheuert umsetzt, so wie bislang geschehen (einzelne Straßenabschnitte,...) sind sie sogar hart Kontraproduktiv. Aber: Letzteres kann man erst späteres messen und solange ersteres behaupten. Und ersteres mag fragwürdig erscheinen, aber genau das ist den verantwortlichen Politikern durchaus recht ("böse DUH" und so) und es ist umsonst und schnell. Und nur um letzteres geht es. Nach 10-15-20 Jahren NICHTSTUN UND ZUSCHAUEN können die Gemeinden eben darauf verklagt werden endlich IRGENDWAS zu tun. Aber die Gerichte haben eben keine Möglichkeit vorzuschreiben, was, und mit den bisherigen beschränkten Erfahrungen kann man Fahrverbote nicht vorneherein als unzureichend ausschließen. Der Zyklus ist also 
NOx zu hoch => nichtstun => NOx zu hoch => nichtstun => NOx zu hoch => nichtstun => dazu verdonnert werden etwas gegen NOx zu tun => irgendetwas tun und behaupten, es hilft gegen NOx => 1 Jahr warten, ob das der Fall ist
In Zukunft geht es dann weiter mit => feststellen, dass NOx immer noch zu hoch ist => nichtstun oder unter Zwang den nächsten sinnlosen Schritt ergreifen.

Vermutlich jetzt erst mal mit langer Pause, weil dank Corona tatsächlich einige Problemstädte knapp unter die Grenze gerutscht sind und sich die nächsten 2-3 Jahre erstmal wieder allgemein mit "das ist nur Ausnahme, dass es so hoch ist" oder mit "seht ihr: Farverbote auf 100 m Strecke wirken!" rausreden werden.


Das hat aber übrigens alles nichts mit dem Klimawandel zu tun, sondern nur mit Vortäuschung von Innenstadtbewohnerschutz. Klima ist, in Bezug auf Autoabgase, praktisch nur CO2. Also so Typen wie Eckism, deren Geschäftsmodell es vorsieht, 2-Tonnen-3-Liter-Autos für Transportaufgaben zu nehmen, für die 1,2-Tonnen-1,5-l-Modelle mit (im Zyklus...) 30% weniger Verbrauch reichen würden und damit Strecken zu fahren, die 10 bis 100 mal länger sind, als volkswirtschaftlich sinnvoll unter Bedingungen, die mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an oder jenseits der Grenzen der Legalität bezüglich Arbeits- und Fahrzeiten sind und dadurch im Großen und Ganzen neben Verkehsinfrastruktur und Klimaschädigung noch weitere Folgekosten in Gesundheits- und Sozialsystemen auf die Allgemein laden. Solche Geschäftsmodelle müssen, wenn wir nicht in einem Verbotsstaat enden wollen, in dem jeder Schritt vorgeschrieben wird, unlukrativ werden.


----------



## 700RRaptor (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin zwar nicht pessimistisch, aber den anthropogenen Klimawandel stoppen/eindämmen zu können, da muss schon eine Energie-Revolution her.
Beispielsweise das Fusionskraftwerk oder Sonnenkollektoren, die die gratis Milliarden Terrawatt Sonnenstrahlen einfangen können.

Man sieht doch das Politiker und Lobbyisten nur dämlich quatschen.

Allein die Plastik Vermüllung macht dies sichtbar.
In jedem Kubikmeter Wasser der Weltmeere sind Plastikpartikel nachzuweisen. Wenn es so weitergeht, gibt es 2050 mehr Gewicht Plastik, als Fische/Säugetiere im Wasser.

Auf dem höchsten Berg und tiefsten Punkt der Erde sind Nanopartikel gemessen worden.

Mit jedem Atemzug inhaliert man Nanoplastik.

Selbst Neugeborene haben Partikel in deren Blut.

Aber nein, überflüssige Verpackungen werden nicht verboten, da dies ja viel Ressourcen schonender ist und auch zu viele Arbeitsplätze daran hängen.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (4. Dezember 2020)

700RRaptor schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht pessimistisch, aber den anthropogenen Klimawandel stoppen/eindämmen zu können, da muss schon eine Energie-Revolution her.
> Beispielsweise das Fusionskraftwerk oder Sonnenkollektoren, die die gratis Milliarden Terrawatt Sonnenstrahlen einfangen können.
> 
> Man sieht doch das Politiker und Lobbyisten nur dämlich quatschen.
> ...


Sicherlich gibt es unzählige zerstörerische Aspekte des Kapitalismus. Als den gravierendsten würde ich die Klimaerhitzung ansehen. Fusionskraftwerk und hypereffiziente Sonnenkollektoren sind leider Wunschdenken. Seit 2007 ist in Frankreich bspw. ein Forschungsreaktor im Bau. Da wurden Milliarden von Euros hineingesteckt. Forschungen sind geplant. Ergebnisse und Erfolge stehen also noch aus. Das Problem mit der Klimaerhitzung ist aber, dass JETZT und konkret gehandelt werden muss, wenn mensch deren existenzbedrohenden Folgen verhindern bzw. abmildern will. Da kann mensch sich nicht auf Forschungsplanungen verlassen. In welchem Zeitraum und Umfang *CO2-äquivalenten-Emissionen* reduziert werden müssen, kann mensch bspw. hier nachlesen:


> Auf Basis dieser Ausgangsdaten wurde 2017 in der _Science_ eine Roadmap mit konkreten Klimaschutzschritten publiziert, mit denen die Paris-Ziele erfüllt werden können. Demnach müssen die weltweiten Treibhausgasemissionen spätestens 2020 ihren Höhepunkt erreichen und anschließend pro Jahrzehnt halbiert werden. Dies bedeutet, dass die Emissionen von 40 Mrd. Tonnen im Jahr 2020 auf 20 Mrd. Tonnen im Jahr 2030, auf 10 Mrd. Tonnen im Jahr 2040 und auf 5 Mrd. Tonnen im Jahr 2050 fallen müssen.


Quelle: Wiki-Artikel Pariser Abkommen
Dies kann schon erreicht werden, auch mit jetzigen Mitteln. Die Stichworte sind ja bereits gefallen:

Energiewende (Umstellung auf 100% erneuerbare Energien, Reduzierung von Energieverbrauch (bspw. Häuserdämmung) ...)
Verkehrswende (massive Reduzierung des Auto- und Flugverkehrs, Ausbau von ÖPNV und Fahrradinfrastruktur, Vergünstigung des ÖPNVs ...)
Agrarwende (Abschaffung der Massentierhaltung, Umstellung auf ökologische Landwirtschaft (Erhalt von Ökosystemen und Tieren)...)
Sicherlich bedeutete dies nicht nur die Umstellung davon, was produziert werden soll, sondern auch wieviel und entsprechend auch dessen, was konsumiert werden kann. Hierein spielt dann meiner Ansicht nach der Zusammenhang der Problematik: der Widerspruch des Wirtschaftswachstums in einem begrenzen System (Planet mit Grenzen an Ressourcenmenge und Belastbarkeit der Ökosysteme), dem politisch begegnet werden muss.


----------



## 700RRaptor (4. Dezember 2020)

Wunschdenken ist das sicher nicht.
Es gibt Ergebnisse und Erfolge von dem in Frankreich stehenden Fusionskraftwerk.
Quelle: u.a. Prof. Lesch, ZDF Info.

Und es gibt auch schon Sonnenkollektoren, glaube in Marokko, der Licht so bündeln kann, dass mehrere Hundettausend Grad Wärme entsteht. Wärme = Energie.

Stichwort Massentierhaltung.
Die Menschheit MUSS vegan werden, das würde einen riesen Prozentsatz ausmachen. 
Klimakiller Nr.1: Methan


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2020)

700RRaptor schrieb:


> Es gibt Ergebnisse und Erfolge von dem in Frankreich stehenden Fusionskraftwerk.


Was für Erfolge?
Der Fusionsreaktor ist nicht mal fertig gebaut und dessen Kosten explodieren gerade.


----------



## 700RRaptor (4. Dezember 2020)

Keine Erfolge im dem Sinne, dass das Teil schonmal angelaufen ist.
Sondern Erfolge darin, wie man es hinbekommen könnte und welche Lösungen es gibt etc.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2020)

700RRaptor schrieb:


> Sondern Erfolge darin, wie man es hinbekommen könnte und welche Lösungen es gibt etc.


Man hat ja noch keine Lösungen. Deswegen ist der Reaktor auch nicht fertig.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2020)

700RRaptor schrieb:


> Stichwort Massentierhaltung.
> Die Menschheit MUSS vegan werden, das würde einen riesen Prozentsatz ausmachen.
> Klimakiller Nr.1: Methan



Bei solchen Themen geht es doch schon los: Die meisten Veganer sind sich gar nicht im Klaren darüber, dass Veganismus ein Luxus ist und keineswegs der Gegenpol zu Massentierhaltung. Die Zahl der Veganer, die sich gesund und nachhaltig von rein pflanzlichen, sowohl lokal als auch biologisch angebauten Produkten ernähren, ist verschwindend gering.
Gleichzeitig ist es ein Schlag ins Gesicht von Menschen, die tatsächlich ökologisch und nachhaltig leben, weil sie es in ihrem weitestgehend naturbelassenen Lebensraum aus Notwendigkeit heraus schon seit Generationen _müssen_.

Unzählige Tiere können grüne Biomasse verwerten, die für uns Menschen absolut unverwertbar ist, während deren tierisches Eiweiß durchaus verwertbar ist. Von diesen Tieren beweidete Flächen umzuwandeln, damit dort für Menschen direkt verwertbare, eiweißreiche pflanzliche Nahrung wächst, ist genau das Gegenteil von ökologisch, weil es natürliche Lebensräume zerstört und Monokulturen begünstigt.
Und wenn die Anbauprodukte dieser Monokulturen auch noch um die halbe Welt geschippert werden, damit sich vegane Hippster in ihrer Illusion suhlen können, platzt mir - mit Verlaub - ganz gerne mal der Kragen. Das ist genau die Art von faktenfremder Hyperkompensation, mit der man den Schaden eher vergrößert und die Hürde für echte Lösungsansätze erhöht.

Fakt ist, der heutige Fleischkonsum ist tatsächlich ein gewaltiges Problem. Er muss massiv reduziert und logischerweise durch pflanzliche Ernährung reduziert werden. Eine logische Grenze der Fleischproduktion sehe ich, wenn Tierfutter dort angebaut werden muss, wo direkt Menschenfutter wachsen könnte.
Andererseits sehe ich keinerlei Problem, sondern vielmehr einen Teil der Lösung darin, artgerecht gehaltenen Viechern das zu füttern, was ohnehin für uns unverwertbar oder spätestens als Speiseabfall anfällt, bzw. Flächen für Tierhaltung zu nutzen, die dadurch weniger stark belastet werden als durch die krampfhafte Umwandlung in Ackerland.
Beispielsweise kann Geflügel nahezu überall herumlaufen und ist beim Futter auch auch nicht wählerisch, legt allerdings trotzdem Eier, ohne dass man hormonell nachhelfen müsste und ohne dadurch dem Tier selbst ein Schaden entsteht. Der Ertrag ist natürlich geringer als in Legebatterien, aber genau darum geht es ja: Sich selbst zurücknehmen bis zu einem Bedarf, der ohne Massentierhaltung bedienbar ist.

Es ehrt Veganer, dass sie nicht mitverantwortlich am Leid von Tieren sein möchten, allerdings darf man ein Abstraktionsvermögen und die Einsicht erwarten, dass Tiere auch leiden, wenn man ihre Lebensräume zerstört, statt diese möglichst unbeeinträchtigt mit der Flora und Fauna darin zu nutzen.
Ein Wald bleibt beispielsweise nicht unbeeinflusst, wenn man halbwilde Schweine dort selbst ihr Futter suchen lässt, aber den Wald abzuholzen um Ackerland zu gewinnen, wäre ganz klar eine Verschlechterung.

Sprich, mit Extremen und Polarisierung kommt man nicht weiter. Eine Menschheit, die sich plötzlich nur pflanzlich ernähren will, ist kaum weniger schädlich als eine, die Unmengen Fleisch vertilgen möchte. Sinnvoll ist es hingegen, möglichst nahe am jeweiligen Verbraucher möglichst viel Nährwert mit möglichst geringer Veränderung natürlicher Lebensräume zu erzielen.

(Dieses Vernunftprinzip kann man logischerweise auch auf die Energieerzeugung übertragen.)


----------



## 700RRaptor (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke nicht, das Menschen, die sich seit Jahrzehnten vegan (oder minimalen Fleischkonsum) ernähren als Hipster bezeichnen darf/kann.
Immer diese wütenden Urteile. 

Wo wird denn in Deutschland produziertes Fleisch hin transportiert? 
Achja.. Nur bis Asien bis hin zu Amerika.

Was geschieht denn im Amazonas seit Jahren?
Richtig.. unsere grüne Lunge wird abgeholzt um dort Kinderspielplätze zu bauen. 
Nein eben nicht, dort wird gerodet um den weltweiten Fleischkonsum zu decken.

Natürlich muss man pflanzliche Monokultur ebenso verhindern. 

Ich gebe zu das meine Wortwahl 'muss vegan werden' überspitzt war.
Aber angesehene Wissenschaftler bestätigen es, dass der Fleischverbrauch extrem eingeschränkt werden sollte.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2020)

700RRaptor schrieb:


> Aber angesehene Wissenschaftler bestätigen es, dass der Fleischverbrauch extrem eingeschränkt werden sollte.


Ich würde eher sagen, dass die Menschen in den Industrieländern schlicht zu viel Fleisch essen. Natürlich auch zu viel Fett und Zucker.
Würde man das alle reduzieren, wäre schon eine Menge getan.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2020)

700RRaptor schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, das Menschen, die sich seit Jahrzehnten vegan (oder minimalen Fleischkonsum) ernähren als Hipster bezeichnen darf/kann.


Hoffentlich, denn schließlich gehöre ich zu denen, die ihren Fleischkonsum schon vor Jahren massiv eingeschränkt haben, bevor es als hip galt. 

Mir ging es darum, auf deine Verallgemeinerung mit einer gegensätzlichen zu reagieren. Wenn alle Menschen Veganer wären, dann würden dazu auch jene Veganer, die sich von importierten Trendgemüse ernähren, welche durch Anbauform und Transport schädlicher sind als tierische Produkte vom lokalen Bio-Bauernhof, sich aber trotzdem für etwas Besseres halten und das bei jeder möglichen und unmöglichen Gelegenheit raushängen lassen.
Und ja, das macht mich wütend, wie ich aber bereits unumwunden zugegeben habe.

Dasselbe gilt übrigens für den gesundheitlichen Aspekt. Vegane Ernährung ist nicht per se gesünder. Man kann sich auch von Kartoffelchips und Branntwein vegan ernähren. Je früher jeder begreift, dass quasireligiöse Trends und teils militante Gegenbewegungen zu jetzigen Ernährungsmustern noch lange keine Lösung sind, um so besser. 

Jedoch nichts gegen Veganismus an sich. Wie schon geschrieben, es ehrt jeden, aus Gewissensgründen auf vegane Ernährung umzusteigen. Gewissen allein genügt aber nicht ohne Wissen und Bewusstsein darüber, wie tragfähig eine Individualentscheidung ist, wenn alle ihr folgen würden bzw. sogar folgen _sollen_.



700RRaptor schrieb:


> Wo wird denn in Deutschland produziertes Fleisch hin transportiert?
> Achja.. Nur bis Asien bis hin zu Amerika.


Richtig. Und man sollte doch meinen, dass das Wissen darüber, wie falsch dieses Muster ist, auch auf pflanzliche Produkte übertragen werden kann. Das ist jedoch leider nicht immer der Fall.



700RRaptor schrieb:


> Was geschieht denn im Amazonas seit Jahren?
> Richtig.. unsere grüne Lunge wird abgeholzt um dort Kinderspielplätze zu bauen.
> Nein eben nicht, dort wird gerodet um den weltweiten Fleischkonsum zu decken.


Und um großflächig Soja, Ölpalmen und Südfrüchte anzubauen.

Apropos Amazonas ... Die wenigen noch übrigen indigenen Völker, die im intakten Regenwald leben, sind weder übermäßige Fleischesser noch Veganer. Das sollte zu denken geben.



700RRaptor schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu das meine Wortwahl 'muss vegan werden' überspitzt war.
> Aber angesehene Wissenschaftler bestätigen es, dass der Fleischverbrauch extrem eingeschränkt werden sollte.


Dann sind wir doch im Wesentlichen einer Meinung.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Dezember 2020)

700RRaptor schrieb:


> Aber angesehene Wissenschaftler bestätigen es, dass der Fleischverbrauch extrem eingeschränkt werden sollte.


Erheblich ist immer ein doofes Wort.
Ich höre immer, dass man im Schnitt von 1,2kg/Woche auf 400 bis 600g runtergehen sollte.
400g sind bei mir ein Steak, ein Burger und jeden Tag Wurst aufm Brötchen. Kann ich mit leben.
Genau das sollte man den Bürgern sagen.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Erheblich ist immer ein doofes Wort.
> Ich höre immer, dass man im Schnitt von 1,2kg/Woche auf 400 bis 600g runtergehen sollte.
> 400g sind bei mir ein Steak, ein Burger und jeden Tag Wurst aufm Brötchen. Kann ich mit leben.
> Genau das sollte man den Bürgern sagen.


Nun ja, für jemanden, der Fleisch am oberen Ende dessen vertilgt, was zusammen mit dem unteren Ende den Durchschnitt ergibt, fühlt sich natürlich erheblich eingeschränkt. Für die meisten Bürger ist es aber keine übermäßige Umstellung.

Ich habe mal nachgerechnet: Ich liege bei ungefähr 250g bis 300g Fleischprodukte pro Woche, zudem alles (auch Obst und Gemüse) vom örtlichen Kleinbauern oder Bio aus der Region. Ist einerseits kaum teurer und andererseits dürfte mein Energieumsatz dann doch ein ganzes Stück über dem bundesdeutschen Durchschnitt liegen.

Es geht also durchaus, wenn der persönliche Wille da ist und der politische Wille passende Rahmenbedingungen schafft.


----------



## Albatros1 (4. Dezember 2020)

Bevor es eine Klimaänderung gab grasten etwa 50.000.000 Bisons in Nordamerika. Hier bestand auch ein Methanproblem. Das muß man natürlich abziehen, wenn man mit Werten operiert. Gras gegenüber Kraftfutter steigert die Methanproduktion.
Wie groß der Methaneinfluß tatsächlich ist läßt sich schwer bestimmen, da die großen früheren Tierbestände ausgeklammert werden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber auch nur, weil die bisherige Gesetzgebung krampfhaft versucht, das eigentliche Problem zu umgehen - nämlich dass es insgesamt einfach zu viel Verkehr über die Straße abgewickelt wird.


Einer der wichtigsten Gründe für das Übel.

Anstatt die Bahn massiv auszubauen, wird sie abgebaut.
Ich hab mal in einem Land mit wenig Autos und viel Bahnstrecken gelebt.

Da müssen wir wieder hin und die LKW-Lobby entmachten.

Das Lager sollten wir dann auch wieder von der Straße holen und Just-In-Time Konzerne massiv bestrafen.

Weil wir aber in Autoland Germany leben, sehe ich da keine großen Chancen.
Wir sollten uns mal die Schweiz und Österreich ansehen.
Da wird das anders gehandhabt und es gibt auch kein Firmensterben.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Weil wir aber in Autoland Germany leben, sehe ich da keine großen Chancen.


Die Autoindustrie hat ja schon wieder Geld von der Regierung bekommen.
Dazu werden dann Hybrid Fahrzeuge gefördert, deren ökologischer Sinn nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## 700RRaptor (5. Dezember 2020)

Und jetzt kommt die LKW Abwrack Premie.
Aufträge sind in die Höhe geschossen.
6000 Getriebeteile produziere ich in einer Schicht.
1,2 Millionen Teile hat Mercedes bei uns in Auftrag gegeben bis Q3 2021.

Für Uns in Deutschland super. 
'Saubere' LKWs auf unseren Straßen, aber wo die Alten hingehen, zeigte ja die Auto Premie.

Ob es gut oder schlecht ist... Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab mal in einem Land mit wenig Autos und viel Bahnstrecken gelebt.
> 
> Da müssen wir wieder hin und die LKW-Lobby entmachten.


Die DDR hatte viele Bahnstrecken? Ihr habt es ja nichtmal geschafft von den Russen abgebaute Strecken wieder Zweigleisig zu machen, eure Dampfloks fuhren mit sehr dreckiger Braunkohle, ihr musstet schlechte Dieselloks aus anderen Oststaaten nehmen etc

Sorry, die Reichsbahn taugt nicht als Vorbild, absolut nicht.  Hatte genug Reichsbahner in der Familie.

Wir müssen halt wissen was wir für eine Bahn wollen und da haben wir im großen und ganzen keine Vorbilder.
Japan taugt für den HGV, aber bei Gütern sind sie echt nicht gut. Die Schweiz taugt für Güter und InterCity Verkehr, aber auch nicht für HGV . Frankreich und Spanien scheitern auch als Vorbild wegen mangelhaften InterCity und Regionalverkehr auch wenn der HGV Verkehr gut ist.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (5. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Bei solchen Themen geht es doch schon los: Die meisten Veganer sind sich gar nicht im Klaren darüber, dass Veganismus ein Luxus ist und keineswegs der Gegenpol zu Massentierhaltung.


Als Gegenpol zur Massentierhaltung sehe ich den Veganismus schon, zumindest, dass er eine Reaktion auf die gigantische, grausame Tierproduktion ist. Veganismus ist ein Statement des Mitgefühls, der Gerechtigkeit sowohl gegenüber Menschen als auch den anderen Tieren - wenn mensch mal "Gesundheitsveganer*innen" ausklammert und sich die ethischen und politischen Beweggründe anguckt. Inwiefern wäre vegane Ernährung ein Luxus? Der durschnittliche Verbrauch von 60 Kilo Fleisch im Jahr in Deutschland ist Luxus. Dann noch ein Vielfaches von konsumierten Milch-und Eierprodukten oben drauf.



> Die Zahl der Veganer, die sich gesund und nachhaltig von rein pflanzlichen, sowohl lokal als auch biologisch angebauten Produkten ernähren, ist verschwindend gering.


Was zu beweisen ist. Von vielen Veganer*innen weiß ich, dass die Übernahme einer veganen Ernährung für viele erstmalig eine tiefere, grundsätzliche Auseinandersetzung mit Ernährung bedeutete. Für viele sind die massiven Auswirkungen der Massentierhaltung auf das Klima neben der grausamen Behandlung ausschlaggebend gewesen, vegan zu werden. Nachhaltigkeit spielt also eine große Rolle. Viele kaufen Bio, soweit es ihr Einkommen zulässt. So gesehen ist nicht vegan Luxus sondern Bio.



> Gleichzeitig ist es ein Schlag ins Gesicht von Menschen, die tatsächlich ökologisch und nachhaltig leben, weil sie es in ihrem weitestgehend naturbelassenen Lebensraum aus Notwendigkeit heraus schon seit Generationen _müssen_.


Kritik an der Tierausbeutung findet zumeist zu allererst vor Ort statt und richtet sich gegen hiesige Verhältnisse. Gleichzeitig setzen sich Veganer*innen für Klimagerechtigkeit und gegen Auslagerung von Umweltzerstörung ein (bspw. Abholzung des Regenwaldes für Tierfutter).



> Unzählige Tiere können grüne Biomasse verwerten, die für uns Menschen absolut unverwertbar ist, während deren tierisches Eiweiß durchaus verwertbar ist. Von diesen Tieren beweidete Flächen umzuwandeln, damit dort für Menschen direkt verwertbare, eiweißreiche pflanzliche Nahrung wächst, ist genau das Gegenteil von ökologisch, weil es natürliche Lebensräume zerstört und Monokulturen begünstigt.


Biomasse kann kompostiert werden und direkt als Humus wieder auf den Feldern landen. Dafür müssen keine Tiere extra gehalten werden. Monokulturen sind kein Argument gegen Veganismus sondern ein Argument für ökologisch Landwirtschaft, in der kleinteiliger und vielfältiger angebaut wird und diese lässt sich wunderbar mit Veganismus kombinieren. Schließlich geht es um den Anbau von Pflanzen. 



> Und wenn die Anbauprodukte dieser Monokulturen auch noch um die halbe Welt geschippert werden, damit sich vegane Hippster in ihrer Illusion suhlen können, platzt mir - mit Verlaub - ganz gerne mal der Kragen. Das ist genau die Art von faktenfremder Hyperkompensation, mit der man den Schaden eher vergrößert und die Hürde für echte Lösungsansätze erhöht.


Das kann der gerne. Platzt er bei mir manchmal auch. Allerdings sollte bedacht werden, dass dies doch eine Minderheit ist bzw. im Zeitgeist gesehen werden sollte, in dem verschiedenstes widersprüchliches Verhalten vorkommt. Bspw. angebliche Tierfreund*innen, die sich das Tier vorher ansehen wollen, von dem sie Fleisch haben wollen "Wir geben Fleisch ein Gesicht" oder so. Andererseits hat eine solche Kritik seitens Omnivore doch einen Hauch von Heuchelei, sieht deren Konsum doch oftmals noch schlechter aus. Omnivore nutzen das Argument jedenfalls gerne, um pauschal Veganismus zu diffamieren.



> Fakt ist, der heutige Fleischkonsum ist tatsächlich ein gewaltiges Problem. Er muss massiv reduziert und logischerweise durch pflanzliche Ernährung reduziert werden. Eine logische Grenze der Fleischproduktion sehe ich, wenn Tierfutter dort angebaut werden muss, wo direkt Menschenfutter wachsen könnte.


Dem würde ich durchaus zustimmen, allerdings hinzufügen, dass Eier- und Milchproduktion damit zusammenhängen. Was passiert mit alten Hühnern und Kühen sowie männlichen Kälbern und männlichen Küken?



> Andererseits sehe ich keinerlei Problem, sondern vielmehr einen Teil der Lösung darin, artgerecht gehaltenen Viechern das zu füttern, was ohnehin für uns unverwertbar oder spätestens als Speiseabfall anfällt, bzw. Flächen für Tierhaltung zu nutzen, die dadurch weniger stark belastet werden als durch die krampfhafte Umwandlung in Ackerland.
> Beispielsweise kann Geflügel nahezu überall herumlaufen und ist beim Futter auch auch nicht wählerisch, legt allerdings trotzdem Eier, ohne dass man hormonell nachhelfen müsste und ohne dadurch dem Tier selbst ein Schaden entsteht. Der Ertrag ist natürlich geringer als in Legebatterien, aber genau darum geht es ja: Sich selbst zurücknehmen bis zu einem Bedarf, der ohne Massentierhaltung bedienbar ist.


Wie gesagt, Speiseabfälle können kompostiert werden. Ökologisch gesehen, sind in sehr geringen Zahlen gehaltene Tiere nicht das Problem, da gebe ich Dir recht. Ethisch sieht es dann aber anders aus, zumindest so lange es ausreichend vegane Alternativen gibt, was allerdings aktuell ja Fakt ist. Da wird die Tötung und Haltung der Tiere schnell problematisch.



> Es ehrt Veganer, dass sie nicht mitverantwortlich am Leid von Tieren sein möchten, allerdings darf man ein Abstraktionsvermögen und die Einsicht erwarten, dass Tiere auch leiden, wenn man ihre Lebensräume zerstört, statt diese möglichst unbeeinträchtigt mit der Flora und Fauna darin zu nutzen.
> Ein Wald bleibt beispielsweise nicht unbeeinflusst, wenn man halbwilde Schweine dort selbst ihr Futter suchen lässt, aber den Wald abzuholzen um Ackerland zu gewinnen, wäre ganz klar eine Verschlechterung.


Ja, und mensch darf von Omnivor*innen ein Abstraktionsvermögen erwarten, dass es hierzulande keiner Tierprodute bedarf, um gesund vegan zu leben. Wildscheine können in den Wäldern herumlaufen, ohne dass mensch sie töten und essen muss. Andererseits sollte der Effekt berücksichtigt werden, dass Pflanzen direkt konsumiert würden und nicht ein Vielfaches durch die Mägen von ausgebeuteten Tieren geht.



> Sprich, mit Extremen und Polarisierung kommt man nicht weiter. Eine Menschheit, die sich plötzlich nur pflanzlich ernähren will, ist kaum weniger schädlich als eine, die Unmengen Fleisch vertilgen möchte. Sinnvoll ist es hingegen, möglichst nahe am jeweiligen Verbraucher möglichst viel Nährwert mit möglichst geringer Veränderung natürlicher Lebensräume zu erzielen.
> (Dieses Vernunftprinzip kann man logischerweise auch auf die Energieerzeugung übertragen.)


Ich sehe das so: Veganismus rettet nicht die Welt. In Bezug auf Agrarwende ist eine massive Reduzierung allerdings EIN sehr wichtiger Baustein und bezüglich des Einflusses auf das Klima ist er der ausschlaggebende. Weitere Bausteine sind Regionalität, Saisonalität, Biodiversität, Reduzierung von Pestiziden und Kunstdünger.

Bleibt die ethische Frage: Wer will ein Tier töten wollen, um dessen Lebensbedingungen sie*er sich so bemüht hat, dass sie*er behauptet, das Tier wäre glücklich, um es dann umbringen zu wollen? Sollte dies erlaubt sein, wenn es Alternativen gibt? Ich denke: Nein!


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Als Gegenpol zur Massentierhaltung sehe ich den Veganismus schon, zumindest, dass er eine Reaktion auf die gigantische, grausame Tierproduktion ist. Veganismus ist ein Statement des Mitgefühls, der Gerechtigkeit sowohl gegenüber Menschen als auch den anderen Tieren


Industrielle Massentierhaltung ist das größte Problem, das wir meiner Meinung nach haben.
Fleisch ist ein billiges Massenprodukt geworden, das überall verfügbar ist.
Früher, das weiß ich von meinen Großeltern, gab es sonntags mal einen Braten und ab und zu mal Fisch. Wurst gab es nur, wenn der Metzger tatsächlich mal was produziert hat. Das war nicht jeden Tag.
Die Frage ist halt, was man dagegen machen kann.
Fleisch teurer machen ist auf jeden Fall ein Weg. Dann ist man aber wieder da, wo man früher war -- reiche Leute essen täglich, der normale Bürger kaum noch Fleisch. Da ist der Aufstand programmiert.
Meiner Meinung nach muss man die Bauern fördern, die nachhaltig arbeiten, die weniger Tiere halten, sie aber besser versorgen.
Aktuell ist es ja leider genau umgekehrt.


----------



## tdi-fan (5. Dezember 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Als Gegenpol zur Massentierhaltung sehe ich den Veganismus schon, zumindest, dass er eine Reaktion auf die gigantische, grausame Tierproduktion ist.



Du unterstellst uns Landwirten hier pauschal, dass wir ja nichts anderes tun, als morgens aufzustehen, und unsere einzige Lebensaufgabe daraus besteht motiviert Tiere zu quälen. So einen Müll verbitte ich mir.

Genau so dummes Gefasel, dass Veganismus der einzig wahre Weg sei. Ideologie ist nie ein Weg, und wird es auch nicht sein. Sochle Flitzpiepen, die sowas predigen, regen mich auf, und mir geht sämtliche Sachlichkeit flöten.

Man muss sich nur mal den blödsinnigen Wiki-Artikel über Veganismus zuführen, wie dieser entstanden ist, und welche verdrehten Angaben darin stehen, schon alleine der Quatsch, dass über 70 Prozent Fläche wegfallen würden, würden wir 100 Prozent vegan leben würden, ich mein, wer zum Teufel denkt sich diese Scheizze aus, und stellt das als Fakt hin? Womit düngt ihr denn eigentlich?

Mal zu unserem Betrieb, unsere Wiesen lassen sich nicht umwandeln zu Acker, und wenn, nur unter Umständen, die kein Umweltschützer will, zB die Trockenlegung. Wir haben sehr nasse, schwer befahrbare Böden, hier macht Rinderhaltung in Form von Mutterkuhhaltung Sinn, weil wir so, auch diese Flächen bewirtschaften können. Wir brauchen keine anderen Futtermittel, als Gras und Heu.

Und wer meint, wir Landwirte wären die allergrößten Umweltverschmutzer, nur mal so nebenbei, vom iPhone oder dem geilsten Flat-Tv  können wir nicht leben. Und genau solchen Konsumdreck, ist bei einigen Usern hier im Forum der Lebensinhalt.

Und @Threshold , zu dir, wie stellst du, gerade du, fest, wer nachhaltig wirtschaftet, und wer nicht? Meinst wir sägen uns unseren Ast ab, auf dem wir sitzen? Meinst wir hatten nur singen und klatschen in der Berufsschule, in der Fach- oder Meisterschule, oder im Studium, und nur du/ihr hast den Durchblick oder was? Anmaßend ist das, nichts weiter.

Mir platzt die Hutschnur bei soviel Unsinn, den man hier manchmal liest.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die DDR hatte viele Bahnstrecken?


Mehr als heute, ja.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ihr habt es ja nichtmal geschafft von den Russen abgebaute Strecken wieder Zweigleisig zu machen, eure Dampfloks fuhren mit sehr dreckiger Braunkohle, ihr musstet schlechte Dieselloks aus anderen Oststaaten nehmen etc


Ziemlich ahnungsloses Zeug.

Wenn mir der Ami zig Milliarden als Marschallplan in den Hintern steckt, kann ich das auch.
Die Russen haben noch bis 1989 Reparationen kassiert in Franfurt / Oder, Erfurt, Mühlhausen, Berlin, Zella-Mehlis, Dresden etc.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Sorry, die Reichsbahn taugt nicht als Vorbild, absolut nicht.  Hatte genug Reichsbahner in der Familie.


Und die Reichsbahn war Schuld, das nichts ausgebaut wurde?
Das stimmt so übrigens überhaupt nicht ... .


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir müssen halt wissen was wir für eine Bahn wollen und da haben wir im großen und ganzen keine Vorbilder.


Die Schweiz und Österreich geben anteilig 4 mal so viel für die Schiene aus, wie Deutschland.

Und die Strecken sind 100% mit Gleisbremsen ausgerüstet.
Man kann jeden durchgegangenen Zug abfangen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Früher, das weiß ich von meinen Großeltern, gab es sonntags mal einen Braten und ab und zu mal Fisch. Wurst gab es nur, wenn der Metzger tatsächlich mal was produziert hat. Das war nicht jeden Tag.


Das kenne ich genau so.
Fleisch war selten und teuer.

Man kam mit bäuerlicher Viehaltung aus und die Bauern erzeugten ihr Futter meist selber.
Das ist aber gar nicht mehr gewollt.
Die hybriden Sorten erzeugen gar keine verwertbaren Samen.
So muß der Bauer immer und immer wieder Futter kaufen,




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, was man dagegen machen kann.
> Fleisch teurer machen ist auf jeden Fall ein Weg. Dann ist man aber wieder da, wo man früher war -- reiche Leute essen täglich, der normale Bürger kaum noch Fleisch. Da ist der Aufstand programmiert.


Ab und zu mal ein Aufstand hat die Menschheit meist sprunghaft nach vorn gebracht ... .
Aber solange das Internet läuft, werden wir das nicht erleben.


Threshold schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach muss man die Bauern fördern, die nachhaltig arbeiten, die weniger Tiere halten, sie aber besser versorgen.
> Aktuell ist es ja leider genau umgekehrt.


Weil die Großen viel und die kleinen wenig Geld erhalten. 

Da muß doch jemand gegensteuern.
Wer ist das bloß?


----------



## Mahoy (5. Dezember 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Als Gegenpol zur Massentierhaltung sehe ich den Veganismus schon, zumindest, dass er eine Reaktion auf die gigantische, grausame Tierproduktion ist.


Eine emotionale Gegenbewegung ist kein rationaler Gegenpol.
Das ist, als würdest du jemanden, der sich verbrannt hat, aus lauter Mitgefühl einfrieren.



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Inwiefern wäre vegane Ernährung ein Luxus? Der durschnittliche Verbrauch von 60 Kilo Fleisch im Jahr in Deutschland sind Luxus. Dann noch ein Vielfaches von konsumierten Milch-und Eierprodukten oben drauf.


Und damit sind wie wieder beim Relativismus. Natürlich ist hoher Fleischkonsum, wie er derzeit praktiziert wird,  ein Luxus, niemand hier hat etwas anderes behauptet. Veganismus allerdings auch.
In den Top 10 der beliebtesten veganen Mahlzeiten kommt _ein einziges_ ohne Hauptzutaten aus, die eine Reise um den halben Globus hinter sich haben und bei wenigstens zwei Dritteln muss man davon ausgehen, dass sie aus Quellen kommen, bei deren Anbau  eine massive Beschädigung natürlicher Lebensräume stattfand. Da kann man sich nicht mit "Die Anderen machen ja auch!" herausreden.



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Was zu beweisen ist. Von vielen Veganer*innen weiß ich, dass die Übernahme einer veganen Ernährung für viele erstmalig eine tiefere, grundsätzliche Auseinandersetzung mit Ernährung bedeutete.


Ich bin ein großer Freund von impliziten Denkanstößen und sage auch überhaupt nichts dagegen, wenn es eine trendige Bewegung ist, der Leute überhaupt dazu bringt, ihre Ernährungsgewohnheiten zu überdenken. Ich wünsche mir allerdings, dass sich der Denkprozess von seinem Anstoß lösen kann, sobald dieser dem Zweck nicht mehr genügt.



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Kritik an der Tierausbeutung findet zumeist zu allererst vor Ort statt und richtet sich gegen hiesige Verhältnisse. Gleichzeitig setzen sich Veganer*innen für Klimagerechtigkeit und gegen Auslagerung von Umweltzerstörung ein (bspw. Abholzung des Regenwaldes für Tierfutter).


Das ist richtig, allerdings muss man dafür kein Veganer sein. Und die Königsklasse ist es natürlich, wenn sich Veganer auch gegen die Abholzung des Regenwaldes für "Veganerfutter" einsetzen würden, während sie gleichzeitig nach gangbaren Alternativen suchen, die von ihnen gewählte Ernährungsweise ohne selbige zu bestreiten.



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Dafür müssen keine Tiere extra gehalten werden.


Es geht nicht darum, extra Tiere zu halten, um Bioabfälle loszuwerden. Dann könnte man ebenso gut argumentieren, dass man nicht extra Felder anlegen muss, um diese damit zu düngen.

Der Knackpunkt ist: Es gibt ein - regional sehr unterschiedliches - Volumen an für Menschen nicht verwertbarer Biomasse (sowohl natürlich wachsend als auch als Abfall anfallend), die eine für eben diese Region gesunde Nutztierpopulation ggf. schonender und gleichzeitig effektiver verwerten kann, als sie auf neu geschaffenen Anbauflächen auszubringen oder zu meinetwegen zu anderswo bereits existierenden Anbauflächen zu transportieren. Und da ist Veganismus als strikte Vorgabe nicht hilfreich.

Behalte dabei bitte im Hinterkopf, das meine heftige Replik eine direkte Reaktion auf "die Welt muss vegan werden" war, was 700RRaptor inzwischen ja selbst noch einmal modifiziert hat.
Aus meiner Sicht spricht jedoch nichts dagegen, wenn sich weite Teile der Weltbevölkerung vegan ernähren - es ist nur eben kein Allheilmittel, nicht überall zweckmäßig und stellenweise sogar kontraproduktiv.



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Monokulturen sind kein Argument gegen Veganismus sondern ein Argument für ökologisch Landwirtschaft, in der kleinteiliger und vielfältiger angebaut wird und diese lässt sich wunderbar mit Veganismus kombinieren. Schließlich geht es um den Anbau von Pflanzen.


Zu ökologischer Landwirtschaft gehört auch ökologische Tierhaltung.



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Andererseits hat eine solche Kritik seitens Omnivore doch einen Hauch von Heuchelei, sieht deren Konsum doch oftmals noch schlechter aus. Omnivore nutzen das Argument jedenfalls gerne, um pauschal Veganismus zu diffamieren.


Zugegeben. Das möchtest du aber doch hoffentlich nicht mir vorwerfen, oder? 

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es Leute gibt, die meine Argumente als Bestätigung sehen können, ihren zu hohen Fleischkonsum beizubehalten, auch wenn ich ziemlich eindeutig klargemacht habe, dass das nicht tragbar ist. Ebenso könnten dein triftigen Argumente vom "militanten" Teil der veganischen Bewegung (Und ja, der eklatante Widerspruch ist mir klar. Denen aber leider nicht ...) absichtlich falsch verstanden werden.
Das sollte uns aber jeweils nicht abhalten, Für und Wider gründlich auszudiskutieren.



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Dem würde ich durchaus zustimmen, allerdings hinzufügen, dass Eier- und Milchproduktion damit zusammenhängen. Was passiert mit alten Hühnern und Kühen sowie männlichen Kälbern und männlichen Küken?


Sie sterben. Wie wir alle irgendwann. Die Frage ist jedoch - wie auch bei uns - wie sie sterben und vor allem, wie sie vorher gelebt haben. Bei maßvoller Tierhaltung und -nutzung haben wir allerdings keine kombinierten Effekte wie bei der Massentierhaltung:

Ohne Legebatterien besteht kein Bedarf an der massenhaften Nachzüchtung von Legehennen, womit auch nicht massenhaft männliche Küken anfallen. Gleiches gilt für die Geflügelproduktion. Und was in der Massenproduktion als "alte" Legehenne "entsorgt" wird, sind keine alten, sondern durch ihre Haltungsform und exzessives Legen _ausgelaugte_ Tiere.

Auch auf einem Öko- und/oder Kleinbauernhof werden Legehenne natürlich alt und legen irgendwann keine Eier mehr. Was dann mit ihnen geschieht, variiert von Hof zu Hof, von Landwirt zu Landwirt. Manche bekommen ihr Gnadenbrot, andere landen in der Suppe. Wie man zu letzterem steht, führt uns direkt zum nächsten Punkt:



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Ökologisch gesehen, sind in sehr geringen Zahlen gehaltene Tiere nicht das Problem, da gebe ich Dir recht. Ethisch sieht es dann aber anders aus, zumindest so lange es ausreichend vegane Alternativen gibt, was allerdings aktuell ja Fakt ist. Da wird die Tötung und Haltung der Tiere schnell problematisch.



Wenn wir von "ausreichend veganen Alternativen" reden, muss ich nachhaken: Was ist bei dir ausreichend? Jedem bundesdeutschen Bürger stehen eine Handvoll Quadratmeter Lebensraum zur Verfügung, was natürlich noch nicht einmal alles Anbaufläche ist. Aber tun wir mal so, als wäre sie es: Was und wie viel kannst du auf rund 5 x 8 Metern unter den bei uns vorherrschenden klimatischen Bedingungen anbauen, um dich über das ganze Jahr hinweg ausreichend zu ernähren? - Rhetorische Frage, du musst nicht antworten.  

Auch der ethische Aspekt ist nur so lange pro-vegan, wie man sich damit beruhigen kann, dass das Leiden von Pflanzen für uns dermaßen fremdartig und unverständlich ist, dass wir es nicht im selben Maße wahrnehmen wie das von Tieren. Da jedoch Pflanzen sehr ausgebuffte Methoden entwickelt haben, um möglichst weder von Omnivoren, noch von Vegetariern und auch nicht von Veganern gefressen zu werden, muss man davon ausgehen, dass es _grundsätzlich nicht in ihrem Sinne ist_, von uns verzehrt zu werden. Eigentlich dürfte man nur das verzehren, was Pflanzen zu dem Zweck produzieren, dass es gesammelt/gefressen wird, damit ihre Pollen oder Samen besser verbreitet werden.
Sprich, die ethische Frage ist an sich so graduell wie die, ob man nur "doofe" Tiere essen darf, aber keine, die aktiv oder passiv emotional mit Menschen interagieren/korrespondieren. Pflanzen kucken nicht lieb, sie quietschen nicht niedlich, hüpfen nicht süß um dich herum und wollen auch nicht kuscheln, aber sie sind trotzdem Lebewesen. Was macht deine Entscheidung, sie massenhaft zu töten und zu essen ethisch einwandfreier, wenn nicht eine Konvention, die genauso willkürlich ist wie jene den Verzehr von Tieren betreffend?

Um es mal abzukürzen, das Kernproblem liegt anderswo: There's too many men, too many people, making too many problems. And there's not much love to go 'round. Can't you see this is the land of confusion?


----------



## Adi1 (5. Dezember 2020)

Keine Sorge,
auch mit nur Veganern,
wird das Klima nicht mehr zu retten sein.


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Und @Threshold , zu dir, wie stellst du, gerade du, fest, wer nachhaltig wirtschaftet, und wer nicht? Meinst wir sägen uns unseren Ast ab, auf dem wir sitzen? Meinst wir hatten nur singen und klatschen in der Berufsschule, in der Fach- oder Meisterschule, oder im Studium, und nur du/ihr hast den Durchblick oder was? Anmaßend ist das, nichts weiter.


Nö, aber wenn große Betriebe, die Hunderttausend Hühner oder so halten, diese in engstem Räumen einsperren, die meisten Subventionen bekommen, stimmt irgendwas nicht.
Wieso werden Schweine immer noch in solche Boxen gesteckt, wo sie sich nicht bewegen können?
wieso werden Ferkel immer noch ohne Betäubung kastriert?
Wieso werden männliche Küken immer noch nach dem Schlüpfen getötet?
All das muss nicht sein und sowas darf schlicht nicht mit Geld gefördert werden.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ziemlich ahnungsloses Zeug.


Der kluge Mann würde jetzt dagegen argumentieren und sagen was falsch ist und damit meine ich nichtmal Quellen und Belege dafür sondern einfach nur kluge Argumente.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und die Reichsbahn war Schuld, das nichts ausgebaut wurde?


Wer redet hier über Schuldfragen?


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Schweiz und Österreich geben anteilig 4 mal so viel für die Schiene aus, wie Deutschland.


Was teilweise auch mit den Alpen zu tun hat. Aber nochmal, diese Bahnen fahren ganz andere Konzepte.
Wenn die DB sich mit der Geschwindigkeit der SBB bewegen würde, hätte auch keiner Bock aufs Bahnfahren.
Wie gesagt, Nord<->Süd Magistrale von Basel nach Lugano etwa 3:20 für 200km. Im Vergleich schafft man in Deutschland auf VDE8 zwischen Berlin<->München über 500km in etwa 4 Stunden.

Da ich mir vorgenommen habe viel weniger zu fliegen (2022 will ich wieder, dann bin ich 4 Jahre nicht geflogen) fahre ich halt mit der Bahn quer durch Europa. Ich bin bereits ÖBB, SBB, NS, SNCB, SNCF, Renfe und Trenitalia gefahren
sowohl im Fernverkehr als auch im Regionalverkehr. Im Fazit kann man nur sagen, dass die DB so schlecht nicht ist.
In jedem Land hab ich was gefunden das besser als bei der DB war, ja. Aber im gesamten hätte man keines dieser Systeme für Deutschland übernehmen können.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Dezember 2020)

Das Hauptproblem der Bahn ist, dass sie in einem Segment wirtschaftlich arbeiten muss, in dem genau das unter hiesigen Bedingungen nicht leicht ist. Wer hatte gleich noch mal die glorreiche Idee, die Bahn zu privatisieren?

Natürlich hat auch niemand gerne Staatsunternehmen, die sich nicht selbst tragen können oder sogar chronisch rote Zahlen schreiben. So lange das allerdings einen Nutzen bringt, kann man darüber mindestens hinwegsehen oder es sogar als ganz natürlich betrachten. Staatliche Dienste sind selten bis gar nicht rentabel, und da wurden schon ganz andere (angeblich) systemkritische Unternehmen bis zum Mond subventioniert oder aus Krisen gerettet.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der kluge Mann würde jetzt dagegen argumentieren und sagen was falsch ist und damit meine ich nichtmal Quellen und Belege dafür sondern einfach nur kluge Argumente.


Die Reichsbahn hat es geschafft, wichtige Teile des Haupt-Fernstreckennetzes mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln zu elektrifizieren:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chron...ng_der_Deutschen_Reichsbahn_im_Gebiet_der_DDR .



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer redet hier über Schuldfragen?


Du:


Sparanus schrieb:


> Die DDR hatte viele Bahnstrecken? Ihr habt es ja nichtmal geschafft von den Russen abgebaute Strecken wieder Zweigleisig zu machen, eure Dampfloks fuhren mit sehr dreckiger Braunkohle, ihr musstet schlechte Dieselloks aus anderen Oststaaten nehmen etc
> 
> Sorry, die Reichsbahn taugt nicht als Vorbild, absolut nicht.  Hatte genug Reichsbahner in der Familie.


Daß wir unsere Spitzenloks (nach Rußland und in den Ostblock verkauft haben und dafür die Taigatrommel und die rumänischen Gurken (V 190) bekommen haben, stand wohl so im RGW-Vertrag und war wohl die späte Rache der Russen und Osteuropas an Ostdeutschland.

Die V 118-059 hätte jedem westlichen Modell zur Bauzeit die Show gestolen mit der stylischen Glasfaserkanzel.
Die blaue hatte ich in H0 von Piko, hier die rote:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eIiqq2yW3QY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 .
Leider wurde nur Prototypen gebaut.

Die dreckige Braunkohle war nötig, weil die Polen ihre Steinkohle lieber ins Ruhrgebiet verkauften (schei.. auf die Verträge) und die Sowjetunion ihrem besten Verbündeten plötzlich das Erdöl vorenthielt oder Dollar haben wollte.

Der Dampfbetrieb wurde deshalb auch erst 1988 eingestellt.
Dafür haben wir jetzt in Meinigen mit dem RAW das führende Dampflokreparaturwerk in Europa.

Die Schleichstrecke Erfurt - Leipzig - Berlin hat ihren Ursprung in den falschen Sanden des Betons der Schwellen.
Sie haben zu alkalische Bestandteile gehabt, der Beton hat sich zersetzt  und die Schwellen sind zerfallen.
Dann ging es teilweise mit 30km/h auf der Hauptstrecke "vorwärts".


----------



## tdi-fan (5. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, aber wenn große Betriebe, die Hunderttausend Hühner oder so halten, diese in engstem Räumen einsperren, die meisten Subventionen bekommen, stimmt irgendwas nicht.



Die Größe des Betriebes hat rein  gar nichts mit der Höhe der Fördergelder zutun. Um überhaupt Förderleistungen zu erhalten muss man als Landwirt Leistungen erfüllen und sich dazu verpflichten diese zu erbringen. Umsonst ist nichts.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Dezember 2020)

Der Grund, warum die Sowjetunion ihrem "deutschen Bruderstaat" in Sachen Bahn das beste Gerät und die wirksamsten Kraftstoffe unterm Hintern weggezogen hat, war übrigens ganz einfach: Die hatten schon damals (wenn auch nicht aus ökologischen Gründen) erkannt, wie wichtig es ist, möglichst viel auf die Schiene zu bringen.

Davon profitiert Russland bis heute. Bei der Streckenlänge sind sie auf Platz 4, bei der Ausbauqualität auf Platz 2 nach China. Und die stecken weiterhin Milliarden in die Modernisierung. Die USA mit dem längsten Streckennetz ist da irgendwo ... anders. Die kutschen ihr Zeug wie wir lieber auf Straßen umher und halten dafür das Öl mit allen Mitteln so billig wie irgendwie möglich.

Deutschland ist generell eine andere Liga mit viel weniger Landfläche und höherer Städtedichte. Trotzdem wäre es angesichts unserer Energie- und Klimaagenda durchaus sinnvoll, da mehr - no pun intended - Dampf zu machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2020)

700RRaptor schrieb:


> Keine Erfolge im dem Sinne, dass das Teil schonmal angelaufen ist.
> Sondern Erfolge darin, wie man es hinbekommen könnte und welche Lösungen es gibt etc.



Das ist "kein Erfolg" in dem Sinne, dass man nicht einmal an Bauplänen für ein _Kraftwerk_ sitzt. Was derzeit gebaut wird, ist ein Forschungs_reaktor_ der keinerlei Strom produzieren _kann_, sondern im Gegenteil jede Menge Strom verbraucht, um überhaupt laufen zu können. Selbst die thermische Energiebilanz von ITER wird durchgängig negativ sein. Ein selbstständig lauffähiger Reaktor ist erst der nächste Schritt, ein stromproduzierendes _Experimentalkraftwerk der übernächste und erst im dritten oder vierten Schritt könnte Fusionsenergie so etwas wie kommerzielle Einspeisungs ins Netz bringen.
Der Schritt "ITER" wird von Unterzeichnung der Verträge bis zum Vorliegen der Ergebnisse rund 50 Jahre brauchen, davor liefen noch 25 Jahre Planung. Und bislang ging nichts, absolut nichts in der Fusionsforschung schneller außer der Bau der ersten Bomben. Du kannst dir also, wenn du zu faul bist die schon mehrfach in den letzten Wochen hier gepostete Übersicht des Fusionszeitplans bis 2300 zu lesen, ausrechnen, wie lange es noch dauern wird, bis die nächsten vier Schritte erfolgt sind.
Wie ich schon schrieb: Ehe Fusionskraftwerke eine Rolle spielen könnten, wird sie hier niemand mehr brauchen, weil bis dahin das Gezeitenkraftwerk Wetterau in Betrieb ist.




Mahoy schrieb:



			Unzählige Tiere können grüne Biomasse verwerten, die für uns Menschen absolut unverwertbar ist, während deren tierisches Eiweiß durchaus verwertbar ist. Von diesen Tieren beweidete Flächen umzuwandeln, damit dort für Menschen direkt verwertbare, eiweißreiche pflanzliche Nahrung wächst, ist genau das Gegenteil von ökologisch,
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Er hatte im Vorfeld nur gegen Massentierhaltung gewetter. Die Arbeitet quasi per Definition nicht mit Weidewirtschaft, sondern mit extra angebautem Kraftfutter, davon nur ein kleiner Teil Heu. Bei Futtermais wird zwar auch reichlich Biomasse verwertet, die für Menschen ungenießbar wäre und Veganisten ignorieren das in ihren Rechnungen gerne, aber man kann auf der gleichen Fläche auch Mais für die direkte Ernährung anbauen und obwohl man dann die Hälfte der Pflanze weg wirft, kommt bei gleicher Nutzfläche am Ende immer noch iirc 2-3 mal mehr Nahrung pro im menschlichen Magen an. Da wir in Deutschland nur wenig Flächen haben, die sich nur extensiv bewirtschaften lassen, kann man also nur einen sehr kleinen Teil der Tierhaltung mit optimaler Bodennutzung rechtfertigen. Eigentlich fast nur Deichschafe, Almkühe und ein paar Schweine für die Pflanzenabfälle.




			(Dieses Vernunftprinzip kann man logischerweise auch auf die Energieerzeugung übertragen.)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Jein. Energie kann man viel weniger Verlust/Aufwand über sehr weite Strecken übertragen. Da muss man nur aufpassen, das man den Bedarf nicht explodieren lässt (also z.B. Milliarden Steuergelder in Batterieautos, Pseudobatterieautos und fragwürdige Batterieautoinfrastruktur investiert bzw. an dahinterstehende Personen verschenkt, obwohl man nur Kohlestrom in der Nähe hat), aber ingesamt ist es bei Strom sinnvoller in da zu produzieren, wo das besonders gut möglich ist. Das europäische Verbundnetz ist mit Abstand das wichtigste Element, wenn wir noch ein Bisschen Klimaschutz ohne Rückkehr in die Steinzeit und Zehntelung der Bevölkerung hinbekommen wollen.




EndangeredSpecies schrieb:



			Veganismus ist ein Statement des Mitgefühls
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Das geht jetzt langsam weit Offtopic und umfasst bei dir erfahrungsgemäß auch nicht nur zwei Nebensätze...




			Gleichzeitig setzen sich Veganer*innen für Klimagerechtigkeit und gegen Auslagerung von Umweltzerstörung ein (bspw. Abholzung des Regenwaldes für Tierfutter).
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Das mögen auch einige Veganer machen, aber mitnichten ist das typisch oder gar ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal für Veganer...
In meinem persönlichen Umfeld ist der !Anteil! der sich für Umweltschutz einsetzenden Veganer sogar geringer als die Zahl der Omnivoren, die das machen. (Was aufgrund der geringen Zahl von Veganern natürlich auch ein Artefakt sein kann, aber absolut gibt es auf alle Fälle mehr omnivore als vegane Umweltschützer.)




			Biomasse kann kompostiert werden und direkt als Humus wieder auf den Feldern landen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Kompostieren ist nichts weiter als die Umsetzung pflanzlicher Biomasse durch Tiere. Wenn es dir ernst mit dem Wohl aller tierischen Lebensformen ist, dann darfst du auch keine Regenwürmer und Insekten für deine Zwecke missbrauchen.




			Monokulturen sind kein Argument gegen Veganismus sondern ein Argument für ökologisch Landwirtschaft, in der kleinteiliger und vielfältiger angebaut wird und diese lässt sich wunderbar mit Veganismus kombinieren. Schließlich geht es um den Anbau von Pflanzen. 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Es gibt eine ganze Palette von Pflanzen, die sich vor allem als Tierfutter eignen. Wenn du die aus der Fruchtfolge nimmst, steigt der Anteil von Monokulturen. Mit sinnvoller Planung wäre er zwar immer noch niedriger als heute, da hast du recht, aber mit zusätzlicher tierischer Nutzung ist deutlich mehr möglich.




			Das kann der gerne. Platzt er bei mir manchmal auch. Allerdings sollte bedacht werden, dass dies doch eine Minderheit ist bzw. im Zeitgeist gesehen werden sollte, in dem verschiedenstes widersprüchliches Verhalten vorkommt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Also das mit der Minderheit hätte ich gerne mal statistisch belegt. Die Veganer, die ich so beobachte, kompensieren nämlich alle mit Südfrüchten, die vegane Rezepte, die mir begegnen setzen mehrheitlich auf exotische Zutaten, etc..
Die Kohl-und-Rüben-Diät dagegen scheint irgendwie niemanden anzulocken. (Was ich auch voll nachvollziehen kann.)




			Ethisch sieht es dann aber anders aus, zumindest so lange es ausreichend vegane Alternativen gibt, was allerdings aktuell ja Fakt ist. Da wird die Tötung und Haltung der Tiere schnell problematisch.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Genauso wie jedes Verkehrsmittel das schneller ist, als Fliegen ausweichen können?
"Essen" ist nicht die menschliche Tätigkeit, die die meisten Tiere tötet, aber diejenige bei der noch am ehesten auf das Tierwohl geachtet wird und die am direktesten einen Nutzen für Menschen entfaltet.




			Wildscheine können in den Wäldern herumlaufen, ohne dass mensch sie töten und essen muss.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Nö. Aber irgendwer muss sie töten, damit überhaupt Wald zum drin rumlaufen übrig bleibt. Und soviele Wölfe, dass Jagd komplett aufgegeben werden kann, möchte wohl niemand in seiner Nachbarschaft haben. Und auf seinem Spielplatz. Und...

(Was nicht heißt, dass ich in irgend einer Weise Freund deutscher Jäger bin. Wer im Sommer das abschießen ""muss"", was er aufmerksam über den Winter gefüttert hat, der betreibt einfach nur Viehhaltung, wählt aber eben bewusst keine möglichst schmerzfreie, sondern eine für ihn möglichst unterhaltsamen Tötungsart.)




Threshold schrieb:



			Die Frage ist halt, was man dagegen machen kann.
Fleisch teurer machen ist auf jeden Fall ein Weg. Dann ist man aber wieder da, wo man früher war -- reiche Leute essen täglich, der normale Bürger kaum noch Fleisch. Da ist der Aufstand programmiert.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Nein, da ist man nicht bei "früher". Früher hatte Nahrung einen großen Anteil an den durchschnittlichen Lebenserhaltungskosten, mittlerweile ist es in Deutschland fast gar nichts mehr. Wenn du Fleisch so teuer machst, dass sich bei den mittleren Einkommen auch nur ein klitze kleines Bisschen was ändert, dann essen die ärmsten 20% schon lange gar keins mehr.




			Meiner Meinung nach muss man die Bauern fördern, die nachhaltig arbeiten, die weniger Tiere halten, sie aber besser versorgen.
Aktuell ist es ja leider genau umgekehrt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Da muss man gar nichts fördern, da muss man einfach nur alles andere verbieten oder belasten. Was so ganz nebenbei die beste Landwirteförderung wäre, die man machen könnte, denn aktuell haben wir extreme Überproduktion und alle arbeiten an weiterem Zuwachs, der letztlich nur durch Pleiten und Betriebsausgaben ausgeglichen wird.




Mahoy schrieb:



			Das Hauptproblem der Bahn ist, dass sie in einem Segment wirtschaftlich arbeiten muss, in dem genau das unter hiesigen Bedingungen nicht leicht ist. Wer hatte gleich noch mal die glorreiche Idee, die Bahn zu privatisieren?

Natürlich hat auch niemand gerne Staatsunternehmen, die sich nicht selbst tragen können oder sogar chronisch rote Zahlen schreiben. So lange das allerdings einen Nutzen bringt, kann man darüber mindestens hinwegsehen oder es sogar als ganz natürlich betrachten. Staatliche Dienste sind selten bis gar nicht rentabel, und da wurden schon ganz andere (angeblich) systemkritische Unternehmen bis zum Mond subventioniert oder aus Krisen gerettet.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Das Problem der Bahn ist nicht, dass sie gewinnbringend arbeiten muss, sondern dass es ihre Konkurrenten nicht müssen. Die kriegen ihre Verkehrswege und teilweise sogar Teile ihrer Energie geschenkt und dürfen obendrein auch noch Arbeitsbedingungen fortführen, die sich kein Staatsbetrieb je erlauben könnte. Derart mit Steuermitteln voll gestopft ist es dann für Fluggesellschaften, Busunternehmen und Dienstwagen ein leichtes, die Bahn schlecht dastehen zu lassen.
(Ungeachtet dessen hat die Bahn auch noch einiges an strukturellen Problemen. Da könnte man mit einer einem Privatunternehmen ähnlichen Führung durchaus Fortschritte machen. Aber das ist eben nicht das Gleiche wie die Abwicklung eines Unternehmens zwecks Privatisierung. Die ist mit Verantwortlich für den desolaten Zustand der Bahn.)_


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _Das Problem der Bahn ist nicht, dass sie gewinnbringend arbeiten muss, sondern dass es ihre Konkurrenten nicht müssen. Die kriegen ihre Verkehrswege und teilweise sogar Teile ihrer Energie geschenkt und dürfen obendrein auch noch Arbeitsbedingungen fortführen, die sich kein Staatsbetrieb je erlauben könnte. Derart mit Steuermitteln voll gestopft ist es dann für Fluggesellschaften, Busunternehmen und Dienstwagen ein leichtes, die Bahn schlecht dastehen zu lassen._


Viel besser kann man es nicht beschreiben.

Und es gibt Dinge, die können nun mal nicht profitabel arbeiten, ohne daß es an die substanz geht:
- ÖPNV,
- Gesundheitswesen,
- Kultur,
... .

Einige hatten das mal begriffen, aber die Verkehrs- und Gesundheitslobby ist immer noch stark genug, um jegliche Kehrtwende zu verhindern



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _(Ungeachtet dessen hat die Bahn auch noch einiges an strukturellen Problemen. Da könnte man mit einer einem Privatunternehmen ähnlichen Führung durchaus Fortschritte machen. Aber das ist eben nicht das Gleiche wie die Abwicklung eines Unternehmens zwecks Privatisierung. Die ist mit Verantwortlich für den desolaten Zustand der Bahn.)_


Sehe ich genau so.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _Er hatte im Vorfeld nur gegen Massentierhaltung gewetter._


Ich pflege Beiträge erst einmal komplett zu lesen und dann nicht nur auf das Vorfeld, sondern gleich auf die gezogenen Schluss zu reagieren. Und der war nun einmal zu diesem Zeitpunkt, die Welt müsse vegan werden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _aber man kann auf der gleichen Fläche auch Mais für die direkte Ernährung anbauen und obwohl man dann die Hälfte der Pflanze weg wirft, kommt bei gleicher Nutzfläche am Ende immer noch iirc 2-3 mal mehr Nahrung pro im menschlichen Magen an._


Korrekt. Und dabei nicht zu vergessen, dass Mais zwar nicht die dümmste Pflanze ist, die man in unseren Breiten anbauen kann, aber auch nicht weit weg davon - insbesondere dann, wenn durch die Konzentration auf selbigen heimische Kulturpflanzen verdrängt werden, die viel resistenter gegenüber Bedingungen sind, gegen die man Mais nur begrenzt durch Züchtung härten kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _Da wir in Deutschland nur wenig Flächen haben, die sich nur extensiv bewirtschaften lassen, kann man also nur einen sehr kleinen Teil der Tierhaltung mit optimaler Bodennutzung rechtfertigen. Eigentlich fast nur Deichschafe, Almkühe und ein paar Schweine für die Pflanzenabfälle._


Das ist nicht der Punkt. Wir haben zig Brachflächen, die man nur durch intensive Bodenbearbeitung, Bewässerung und Düngung für Nahrungsplanzen tauglich machen kann, während sie im Naturzustand oder doch zumindest naturnahen Zustand für maßvolle Beweidung mit jeweils geeigneten Arten viel eher geeignet wären. Und die leben dann parallel zu jenen Viechern, deren Lebensraum die Flächenumwidmung zerstören würde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _Nö. Aber irgendwer muss sie töten, damit überhaupt Wald zum drin rumlaufen übrig bleibt. Und soviele Wölfe, dass Jagd komplett aufgegeben werden kann, möchte wohl niemand in seiner Nachbarschaft haben. Und auf seinem Spielplatz. Und..._


... dann auch noch überproportional viele. Denn selbst wenn man die natürlichen Feinde wieder auf angemessene Populationen bringt, ist damit das Gleichgewicht nicht wieder hergestellt. Die Wälder werden nämlich nicht hauptsächlich deswegen kahlgefressen, weil nicht genug Kitze im Wolfsmagen landen, sondern weil einfach mal nicht mehr so viel Wald da ist.
Und dabei geht es nicht nur um die bewaldete Flächen an sich, sondern um _zusammenhängende_ Wald- und Buschflächen. Normalerweise würde sich die Fresslust von Rehen etc. auf viel größere Reviere verteilen, in denen sie überdies viel mobiler wären, wodurch sich wiederum das Grün im Revier viel stärker regenerieren kann.

Die Viecher sind jedoch quasi in Reservationen verbannt, und diese mit Wölfen und anderen Raubtieren zu fluten ist wenig sinnvoll, weil die - auf gut deutsch gesagt - den Scheiß nicht mitmachen. Die bleiben nicht in den Grüninseln und machen die Arbeit der Jäger, sondern gehen dahin, wo es leichte Beute gibt. Und das sind erst einmal weniger Spielplätze (Lärmende Kinder machen dem Wolf mehr Angst als umgekehrt ...), sondern das Nutzvieh.

Obwohl, wenn auch das wegfällt, weil ja alle vegan leben, überwindet Gevatter Isegrimm vielleicht doch seine natürliche Scheu vor dem Menschen und schaut mal, wie gut sich deren Jungtiere sowie deren zu alte und zu schwache Exemplare schlagen lassen. Dann kriegen wir vielleicht auch unser Populationsproblem in den Griff. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _(Was nicht heißt, dass ich in irgend einer Weise Freund deutscher Jäger bin. Wer im Sommer das abschießen ""muss"", was er aufmerksam über den Winter gefüttert hat, der betreibt einfach nur Viehhaltung, wählt aber eben bewusst keine möglichst schmerzfreie, sondern eine für ihn möglichst unterhaltsamen Tötungsart.)_


Vorurteile geben zwar dem Tag Struktur, aber ... Nein.

Jäger betreiben keine Winterfütterung des Wildtierbestandes, damit sie genug zum Abschießen haben, sondern weil das Bundesjagdgesetz diese vorschreibt. Und das wiederum hängt damit zusammen, dass - wie oben bereits näher ausgeführt - das natürliche Gleichgewicht im Eimer ist und die Viecher im Winter einfach nicht genug Nahrung finden. Und nein, diese Mangel sorgt nicht für eine gesunde Populationsdichte, denn dafür bräuchten die Viecher größere Reviere, als die meisten Wälder hergeben - da könnten dann die gesündesten Exemplare auf größerer Fläche suchen und kämen durch. So aber fressen sie sich gegenseitig das karge Futter weg, machen dabei noch ein bißchen den Wald kaputt und sind allesamt zu geschwächt, um über den Winter zu kommen und/oder anschließend eine gesunde neue Generation in die Welt bzw. den Wald zu setzen.
Außer natürlich diejenigen, die nicht den Anstand haben, unauffällig zu verhungern, sondern das machen, was der Wolf auch ohne große Not macht - nämlich sich nach außen orientieren. Beispielsweise auf deutsche Äcker, wo die Wintersaat schlummert, was dann wiederum die Landwirte auf die Barrikaden bringt.

Ich gebe zu, ich hatte jahrelang ganz ähnlich falsche Vorstellungen. Meinen Schwiegervater, seines Zeichens Jäger seit über 50 Jahren, öfter zu begleiten, hat das aber behoben. Auf die wenigen Stunden, die er bei der eigentlichen Jagd verbringt (und zumeist daraus bestehen, sich stundenlang den Hintern wund zu sitzen bzw. abzufrieren, bis ein Exemplar auftaucht, das abgeschossen werden darf oder sogar muss) kommen Tage und Wochen der Hege und Pflege und ein Umfang an Vorschriften und Vorgaben zum Tierschutz, den man für landwirtschaftliche Betriebe gerne hätte, wenn diese nicht damit beschäftigt werden würden, Lebensmittel zu Dumpingpreisen zu produzieren, worüber sie in aller Regel aber auch nicht glücklich sind.  

Und auch wenn an es nicht glauben mag: Erschießen ist eine humane Tötungsart. In den meisten Fällen bemerkt das Tier nicht einmal, wie ihm geschieht; nur selten wird es waidwund geschossen und nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen kommt der Jäger nicht dazu, zügig den Fangschuss zu setzen. Zur Schlachtung vorgesehene Tiere hingegen sterben bereits tausend Tode durch Haltung und Transport, bevor sie überhaupt für die Tötung betäubt werden - und selbst da scheinen Pfusch und sogar vorsätzliche Missachtung an der Tagesordnung zu sein, wie jüngst wieder berichtet wurde.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Reichsbahn hat es geschafft, wichtige Teile des Haupt-Fernstreckennetzes mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln zu elektrifizieren:


"Die Zahl der jährlich elektrifizierten Streckenkilometer nahm bis Mitte der achtziger Jahre stetig zu: 1981 wurden 85,9 km, 1982 139,1 km, 1983 155,8 km, 1984 252,9 km und 1985 295 km jeweils neu elektrifiziert. Trotzdem verblieb selbst gegenüber anderen Bahnverwaltungen im RGW immer noch ein deutlicher Rückstand: So wurden Ende 1985 bei der DR 37 Prozent aller Zugförderleistungen auf 15,8 Prozent des Netzes elektrisch betrieben, während in der ČSSR 42 Prozent auf 24 Prozent, in Polen 56 Prozent auf 30 Prozent und in der Bundesrepublik 75 Prozent der Leistung auf 40 Prozent des Gesamtnetzes elektrisch gefahren wurden.[10]"
Aus deinem Artikel


Mahoy schrieb:


> Die hatten schon damals (wenn auch nicht aus ökologischen Gründen) erkannt, wie wichtig es ist, möglichst viel auf die Schiene zu bringen.


Die Franzosen haben schon dem Zarenreich Kredite gegeben um die Eisenbahn massiv auszubauen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Die USA mit dem längsten Streckennetz ist da irgendwo ... anders. Die kutschen ihr Zeug wie wir lieber auf Straßen umher und halten dafür das Öl mit allen Mitteln so billig wie irgendwie möglich.


Das stimmt nun überhaupt nicht, in den USA haben die Züge erheblich mehr Anteil als bei uns und sind nur sehr sehr knapp hinter Russland. Ist dir gar nicht aufgefallen wie wenige LKWs in US Filmen zu sehen sind wenn man z.B. einen Stau zeigt? Aber wenn man Güterzüge zeigt haben die eine extreme Länge und 2 Container übereinander.
Das wäre dann der subjektive Eindruck, ganz objektiv sagen die Zahlen aber ähnliches.
Der Artikel hat sein Alter aber es ist scheinbar immer noch so:








						Für Güter die Bahn | NZZ
					

In Europa sorgte die bisher grösste Investition von Warren Buffett für Erstaunen. Denn die Bedeutung des Schienenverkehrs in den USA wird unterschätzt: Der Personenverkehr ist nur ein Randphänomen, doch werden viel mehr Güter per Bahn befördert als in Europa.




					www.nzz.ch
				




Irgendwie vertragen sich guter Personenverkehr und guter Güterverkehr auf der Schiene nicht so gut.
Außer in der Schweiz, die liegt auch nahe an den 40 Prozent.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Viel besser kann man es nicht beschreiben.
> 
> Und es gibt Dinge, die können nun mal nicht profitabel arbeiten, ohne daß es an die substanz geht:
> - ÖPNV,
> ...



Jein. Bei Kultur wird es schwierig und beim Gesundheitswesen hat man das Problem der Vorhaltung. Aber ÖPV kann profitabel arbeiten, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen. Gerade in der aktuellen Situation gibt es einen ganz klaren Wettbewerbsunterschied zwischen ÖPV auf der Schiene und Individualverkehr sowie Flugzeug auf der anderen Seite: Ersterem entstehen Kosten vor allem durch Personal, letzteren durch Energieverbrauch und Anschaffung. Würde man Abgaben so auf beides verteilen, wie es vorgeblich gesellschaftlich gewünscht (Schaffung von Arbeitsplätzen begünstigen, Verschwendung von Energie sowie Ex-und-Hopp-Konsum bestrafen), dann hätte die Bahn schlagartig einen ziemlich guten Wettbewerbsstand. Aber solange ich mich der Sprit nur 1,40 kostet, während Bahnpersonal unsummen verschlingt, bin ich bei Fahrten mit zwei Personen im PKW nicht nur flexibler und Tür zu Tür teilweise schneller als mit der Bahn, sondern auch billiger. Teilweise um 50-70%. Und von internationalen Zugverbindungen wollen wir besser gar nicht erst sprechen...




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich pflege Beiträge erst einmal komplett zu lesen und dann nicht nur auf das Vorfeld, sondern gleich auf die gezogenen Schluss zu reagieren. Und der war nun einmal zu diesem Zeitpunkt, die Welt müsse vegan werden.



Ich meinte damit seine Posts bis zu dem von dir, auf das ich geantwortet habe. Erst nach den von mir zitierten Zeilen hat er den moralischen Radikalveganer raushängen lassen, weswegen meine Replik zwar auf das von dir damals geschriebene passte, aber nicht mehr zu allen später hier geäußerten Standpunkten. Ich habe also genau das gemacht, was du hier beschreibst, während du entweder an ihm vorbeigeredet, ihm unpassend wiedersprochen oder aber ihm mit hellseherischer Präzision präventiv kontra gegeben hast  .



> Korrekt. Und dabei nicht zu vergessen, dass Mais zwar nicht die dümmste Pflanze ist, die man in unseren Breiten anbauen kann, aber auch nicht weit weg davon - insbesondere dann, wenn durch die Konzentration auf selbigen heimische Kulturpflanzen verdrängt werden, die viel resistenter gegenüber Bedingungen sind, gegen die man Mais nur begrenzt durch Züchtung härten kann.



Mais war der beste Vergleich, weil die für Menschen und für Tiere genutzten Sorten sich sehr ähneln. Futter- mit Mohrrüben kann man schlechter vergleichen. Davon abgesehen ist Mais eigentlich ganz gut für viele Äcker in Deutschland geeignet. Deswegen hat ist er ja mittlerweile soweit verbreitet. Er mag es zwar eigentlich etwas wärmer - aber hey, es ist Klimawandel. Störender wäre die allgemeine Krankheitsanfälligkeit, aber die hängt nicht mit unseren Breiten zusammen.



> Das ist nicht der Punkt. Wir haben zig Brachflächen, die man nur durch intensive Bodenbearbeitung, Bewässerung und Düngung für Nahrungsplanzen tauglich machen kann, während sie im Naturzustand oder doch zumindest naturnahen Zustand für maßvolle Beweidung mit jeweils geeigneten Arten viel eher geeignet wären. Und die leben dann parallel zu jenen Viechern, deren Lebensraum die Flächenumwidmung zerstören würde.



Mir wäre keine Region in Deutschland mit intensiver Bewässerungswirtschaft bekannt. Dass man mittlerweile zunehmend mehr im Sommer beregnen muss, stimmt zwar, aber auch hier zulande übliche Wiesengemeinschaften vertragen die langen Dürreperioden nicht und entsprechende Trockensteppenpflanzen haben nicht den Ertrag für ganzjährige Beweidung. Und Düngen musst du jeden Boden, den du auf Dauer nutzen willst, denn die mit den geernten Pflanzen abtransportierten Nährstoffe müssen irgendwie ersetzt werden. Das wir für 5% mehr Ertrag 50% zu viel Dünger draufkippen und damit das Grundwasser vergiften bedeutet nicht, dass die Pflanzen für den Boden ungeeignet wären. Sondern halt nur dass Bodenschädigung billig und etwas mehr Ernte lukrativ sind.



> ... dann auch noch überproportional viele. Denn selbst wenn man die natürlichen Feinde wieder auf angemessene Populationen bringt, ist damit das Gleichgewicht nicht wieder hergestellt. Die Wälder werden nämlich nicht hauptsächttps://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/watched/threadshlich deswegen kahlgefressen, weil nicht genug Kitze im Wolfsmagen landen, sondern weil einfach mal nicht mehr so viel Wald da ist.
> Und dabei geht es nicht nur um die bewaldete Flächen an sich, sondern um _zusammenhängende_ Wald- und Buschflächen. Normalerweise würde sich die Fresslust von Rehen etc. auf viel größere Reviere verteilen, in denen sie überdies viel mobiler wären, wodurch sich wiederum das Grün im Revier viel stärker regenerieren kann.



Jein. Für den Verbiss spielt nur die Populationsdichte eine Rolle. Es stimmt aber, dass einige Waldflecken dann Probleme mit genetischer Verarmung bekämen, weil ihre natürliche Tragfähigkeit nur für halbes Rehrudel und 2-3 Wölfe ausreicht, während sie heute von 2 Rudeln und 4-5 Jäger besiedelt werden.



> Obwohl, wenn auch das wegfällt, weil ja alle vegan leben, überwindet Gevatter Isegrimm vielleicht doch seine natürliche Scheu vor dem Menschen und schaut mal, wie gut sich deren Jungtiere sowie deren zu alte und zu schwache Exemplare schlagen lassen. Dann kriegen wir vielleicht auch unser Populationsproblem in den Griff.



Die Abnahme von Nutzvieh hatte ich einkalkuliert .
Tatsächlich spielt das aber gar keine so große Rolle. Wenn du das komplette Großwildmanagement über Raubtiere abwickeln willst, hast du einfach so viele Wölfe, dass immer und überall irgendwo wanderne Einzelexemplare unterwegs sind. Und natürlich würden die sich lieber vom Menschen fern halten, aber da es praktisch unmöglich ist sich durch Deutschland zu bewegen und Abstand zu Menschen halten und weil die wenigen einsameren Regionen dann eben schon alle Revier ansässiger Rudel sind, bleibt diesem Überschuss nur der Weg durch die Vororte. Und in denen wiederum sind es Gärten und Gründanlagen, die noch die meisten Rückzugsmöglichkeiten bieten - solange, bis da noch einer dieser komischen Zweibeiner ebenfalls Versteck spielen will
=> Konflikte vorprogrammiert.

Es hat seinen Grund, dass unsere Vorfahren den Wolf ausgerottet und nicht nur aus ihrem Hinterhof vertrieben haben. Raubtiere in natürlicher Dichte SIND eine Gefahr für Menschen. Noch haben sie die nicht annähernd erreicht (in einigen Regionen wird es meiner Meinung nach aber langsam Zeit für aktives Management. Kann man auch gut zur Vergrämung nutzen.). Aber zumindest Wildschweine, die absolut null Probleme mit menschlicher Nähe haben und somit dahin ausweichen würden, wo man definitiv keine Wölfe will. (Ich wurde schon mal im sechsten Stock von der Rotte unmittelbar an der Hauswand geweckt. Und das Haus stand mehrere Blöcke vom Ortsrand entfernt und gehörte zu einem Bauensemble, wie sie sonst mit sozial problematischer Siedlungsdichte assoziiert werden.)



> Vorurteile geben zwar dem Tag Struktur, aber ... Nein.
> 
> Jäger betreiben keine Winterfütterung des Wildtierbestandes, damit sie genug zum Abschießen haben, sondern weil das Bundesjagdgesetz diese vorschreibt.



Ich kann die Vorurteile fortschreiben. Genauso wie die Jägerlobby das Gesetz, denn da steht komischerweise überaus selten das drin, was Umweltschützer oder Biologen seit Jahrzehnten befürworten, sondern genauso wie im Waffenrecht, etc. mit schönster Regelmäßigkeit das, was Jäger wollen. Warum sie die Bestände großfüttern wollen, wenn nicht zum abschießen, kannst du ja gerne erklären.
Bei der Gelegenheit bitte auch gleich noch, warum sie das mitten in Naturschutzgebieten höchsten Schutzgrades machen, wo jegliche Eingriffe per Gesetz komplett verboten sind.
[/gezeichnet: Jemand, der schonmal bis zum Elbogen in Wildschweinsuhle gesteckt hat, weil der Jagdpächter vom Nachbarhang mehrere Säcke Mais neben wissenschaftliche Vorschungsinstallationen gekippt hat, damit sich ein paar Tierchen mehr in Richtung seiner Abschussfläche begeben]




> So aber fressen sie sich gegenseitig das karge Futter weg, machen dabei noch ein bißchen den Wald kaputt und sind allesamt zu geschwächt, um über den Winter zu kommen und/oder anschließend eine gesunde neue Generation in die Welt bzw. den Wald zu setzen.



Und wer genau definiert noch einmal, wieviel "eine" Generation sein soll? Und wieso ist diese so viel größer, als das Gebiet versorgen kann? Die Natur jedenfalls nicht, die kann Populationen ziemlich weit nach unten skalieren und für den Fortbestand ist Austausch mit anderen Gebieten viel wichtiger, als die lokale Größe. Da reichen 10-20 Schweine/Hirsche vollkommen aus. Wenn man Futter verteilt, um die fünffache Menge durch den Winter zu bringen und dann 20 den Sommer über abknallt, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, dass man nächstes Jahr wieder ein vielfaches des tragbaren im Revier hat.



> Außer natürlich diejenigen, die nicht den Anstand haben, unauffällig zu verhungern, sondern das machen, was der Wolf auch ohne große Not macht - nämlich sich nach außen orientieren. Beispielsweise auf deutsche Äcker, wo die Wintersaat schlummert, was dann wiederum die Landwirte auf die Barrikaden bringt.



Das machen die Schweine so oder so. (Rehe und Hirsche eigentlich erst wenn was austreibt und bis dahin würden es so viele ohne Fütterung gar nicht schaffen)



> Ich gebe zu, ich hatte jahrelang ganz ähnlich falsche Vorstellungen. Meinen Schwiegervater, seines Zeichens Jäger seit über 50 Jahren, öfter zu begleiten, hat das aber behoben. Auf die wenigen Stunden, die er bei der eigentlichen Jagd verbringt (und zumeist daraus bestehen, sich stundenlang den Hintern wund zu sitzen bzw. abzufrieren, bis ein Exemplar auftaucht, das abgeschossen werden darf oder sogar muss) kommen Tage und Wochen der Hege und Pflege



Ich streite nicht ab, dass Jäger sehr viel Zeit mit ihrem Hobby verbringen. Ich streite nur ab, dass der Nettonnutzen so etwas wie Naturschutz bringt. Das einzige, was es aus ökologischer Sicht sicherzustellen gilt, ist die Begrenzung der Population auf die Tragfähigkeit. Und aus ökonomischer Sicht ist es wünschenswert, Ausweichbewegungen auf die Äcker zu verhindern. (aus ökologischer ist das natürlich katastrophal, denn nur über die Äcker kann es zu Austausch mit anderen Waldflecken kommen)
Alles, was darüber hinausgeht, und da gehört "Hege und Pfelge" definitiv dazu, dient nicht dem Naturschutz, sondern der Jagd. Und wenn Kontakt zu Jägern hast, dann brauch ich dir wohl nicht zu erzählen, dass es immer noch mehr als genug gibt (ich sage nicht "alle"), die liebend gern Trophäen schießen, aber eher wenig Wert auf die Entnahme kranker Tiere legen.

Iirc war es Östereich, wo private Jagd gar nicht mehr exisitert, sondern nur staatlich beauftrage Jäger das Wild managen - und oh wunder oh staune unter vergleichbaren klimatischen und räumlichen Bedingungen viel weniger Futter zugeben müssen..



> Und auch wenn an es nicht glauben mag: Erschießen ist eine humane Tötungsart. In den meisten Fällen bemerkt das Tier nicht einmal, wie ihm geschieht; nur selten wird es waidwund geschossen



Diese Aussage passt nicht zu den Tonnen an Blei, die deutsche Jäger jedes Jahr in der Landschaft lassen, und die für ein zigfaches der zum Umweltschutz zu entnehmenden Menge reichen würden. Ich will nicht anzweifeln, dass einige Jäger mit jedem Schuss treffen, aber dafür scheinen andere um so mehr ins Unterholz zu pfeffern oder davonrennen zu lassen. Und bezüglich deiner Stressaussagen beim Schlachten: Jedes einzelne Mitglied eines Rudels, dass nicht am gegebenen Tag zur Strecke gebracht wird, unterliegt mindestens den gleichen Bedingungen wie Nutztiere auf dem Weg zum Schlachhof. Im Vergleich zum Idealzustand sogar mehr, denn Nutztiere sind ein gewisses Handling (drängen von einem Stall in den nächsten) von Kleinauf an gewöhnt und auch Transporte macht jedes Nutztier mehrfach mit, nicht erst auf dem Weg zum Schlachter. Das es plötzlich knallt, ein Mitglied der eigenen Gruppe vor Todesschmerz aufbrüllt und nach dem nächsten Knall tot zusammenbricht (im Idealfall. Wenn der Schütze weniger gut war mit Elend in der Special Extend Edition) und das einem das auch noch mehrmals jedes Jahr begegnet, dieses "Vergnügen" ist dagegen exklusiv bejagten Tieren vorbehalten.


----------



## Poulton (6. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Außer in der Schweiz, die liegt auch nahe an den 40 Prozent.


Könnte u.a. auch an Regularien und Gesetzen zur Verminderung des LKW-Verkehrs liegen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verlagerungspolitik








						Verkehr verlagern in der Schweiz: Lkw steigen auf Bahn um
					

25 Jahre Verkehrsverlagerung in der Schweiz. Die Fortschritte sind erkennbar, die ehrgeizigen Ziele wurden aber verfehlt.




					www.eurotransport.de
				





> Aber auch die Schweiz wird ihr Verlagerungsziel unter den derzeitigen Bedingungen nicht erreichen. Die für 2020 geplante Eröffnung des Ceneri-Basistunnels als südlichem Zubringer zum Gotthard wird das genauso wenig bewirken wie die Erweiterung des Lichtraumprofils der Bahnstrecken auf vier Meter, denn vor allem mangelt es an Schienenkapazitäten auf den Zulaufstrecken. Vor allem Deutschland hängt mit deren Fertigstellung hoffnungslos hinterher und wurde mittlerweile   längst von Italien überholt, das beklagen die Österreicher bei der Umsetzung ihres Brenner-Basistunnels auch.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (6. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Industrielle Massentierhaltung ist das größte Problem, das wir meiner Meinung nach haben.
> Fleisch ist ein billiges Massenprodukt geworden, das überall verfügbar ist.
> Früher, das weiß ich von meinen Großeltern, gab es sonntags mal einen Braten und ab und zu mal Fisch. Wurst gab es nur, wenn der Metzger tatsächlich mal was produziert hat. Das war nicht jeden Tag.
> Die Frage ist halt, was man dagegen machen kann.
> ...


Wobei da auch Milch- und Eiproduktion einbezogen werden muss, da diese mit d er Fleischproduktion zusammenhängen. Käse und Butter sind auch recht CO2 intensiv.  Es ginge dann wohl aus Klimasicht um eine generelle Reduzierung der Tierproduktion.
Das Widerspiegeln tatsächlicher Kosten bei den Preisen wäre zumindest ein Ansatz der Transparenz und einer gewissen Ehrlichkeit in Hinsicht auf Klima- und Umweltfolgen. Rationierung, also gleiche Zuteilung wäre eine weitere Möglichkeit und würde den Aspekt der Gleichheit und Gerechtigkeit berücksichtigen. Das Argument "Aufstand" halte ich für problematisch und ist wohl eher ein Angst/Drohszenario. Ich würde meinen, die meisten Menschen wollen, dass es den Tieren besser geht und würden sagen, dass sie (zu) viel Fleisch essen. Gerade Männer können sich da an die eigene Nase packen. Ich würde nicht unbedingt auf die hören, die am lautesten schreien. Wenn es danach ginge kann mensch sich auch an Coronaleugner*innen oder Rechten Hetzer*innen gegen Asylunterkünfte richten.
Dann könnten auch die Haltungsnormen hochgesetzt werden. Allerdings ziehe ich die Perspektive der Abschaffung der der Reformen vor.  Aus Tierbefreiungssicht macht es kein Sinn, zu sagen, dass Schweine bspw. von nun an auf 2 DINA4-Blättern mehr gequält werden dürften. Sie würden immer noch eingesperrt und getötet.



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Du unterstellst uns Landwirten hier pauschal, dass wir ja nichts anderes tun, als morgens aufzustehen, und unsere einzige Lebensaufgabe daraus besteht motiviert Tiere zu quälen. So einen Müll verbitte ich mir.
> 
> Genau so dummes Gefasel, dass Veganismus der einzig wahre Weg sei. Ideologie ist nie ein Weg, und wird es auch nicht sein. Sochle Flitzpiepen, die sowas predigen, regen mich auf, und mir geht sämtliche Sachlichkeit flöten.
> 
> ...


Ich kritisiere zweierlei: zum einen die Massentierhaltung, zu der Dein Betrieb augenscheinlich nicht zu zählen ist und zum anderen sehe ich in der Biohaltung, die Darstellung, dass Tiere glücklich wären und es legitim wäre, sie zu töten, Perfidität und ethisch abzulehnende Verhältnisse. Dabei geht es mir um zuvorderst um eine Kritik der gesellschaftlichen Verhältnisse, weniger eine auf individueller Ebene, also einzelner Akteur*innen wie Metzger*innen oder Tierhalter*innen. Es geht um die Tierproduktion als solches.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine emotionale Gegenbewegung ist kein rationaler Gegenpol.


Ich nannte mehrere Aspekte. Ethik ist rational. Es geht um die moralische Wertung von menschlichen Handlungen. Veganer*innen lehnen es ab, dass Tiere aufgrund derer diverser Fähigkeiten wie Śchmerzempfinden getötet werden dürfen. Zumal der Grund Gaumenkitzel ein äußerst schwaches Gegenargument ist.



> Und damit sind wie wieder beim Relativismus. Natürlich ist hoher Fleischkonsum, wie er derzeit praktiziert wird,  ein Luxus, niemand hier hat etwas anderes behauptet. Veganismus allerdings auch.
> In den Top 10 der beliebtesten veganen Mahlzeiten kommt _ein einziges_ ohne Hauptzutaten aus, die eine Reise um den halben Globus hinter sich haben und bei wenigstens zwei Dritteln muss man davon ausgehen, dass sie aus Quellen kommen, bei deren Anbau  eine massive Beschädigung natürlicher Lebensräume stattfand. Da kann man sich nicht mit "Die Anderen machen ja auch!" herausreden.


Nö, Veganismus heißt nicht zwingend: "Iss nur Flugobst!" Veganismus heißt, Tierprodukte aus der Ernährung auszuschließen. Wie die pflanzenbasierte Ernährung aussieht, ist dann ein anderer Punkt. Auch omvnivore Ernährung heißt nicht zwingend Steak aus Argentinien oder Avocdacos aus Chile zu essen. Hier setzen weitere Kritierien an, wie Regionalität und Saisonalität usw. die ich auch befürworte: eine Umstrukturierung der Produktion nach sozialen und ökologischen Gesichtspunkten. Die Kritik richtet sich auch an den Biohandel. Obgleich bspw. Sonnenblumen auch hierzulande angebaut werden können, kommen diese derzeit bspw. aus China. Kapitalismuskritik (Konkurrenz, Profitmaximierung u.ä.) sollte da mitgedacht werden.



> Ich bin ein großer Freund von impliziten Denkanstößen und sage auch überhaupt nichts dagegen, wenn es eine trendige Bewegung ist, der Leute überhaupt dazu bringt, ihre Ernährungsgewohnheiten zu überdenken. Ich wünsche mir allerdings, dass sich der Denkprozess von seinem Anstoß lösen kann, sobald dieser dem Zweck nicht mehr genügt.


Wiederum ich bin nicht dafür Veganer*innen womöglich zu privilegieren sondern allen Menschen eine bessere Ernährung zu kommen zu lassen, die Umwelt und Klima wesentlich weniger schädigt.  Und hierzu tragen Veganer*innen unter anderem dadurch bei,. dass sie Informationen über vegane Ernährung weitergeben und Zubereitung veganer Mahlzeiten lehren.



> Das ist richtig, allerdings muss man dafür kein Veganer sein. Und die Königsklasse ist es natürlich, wenn sich Veganer auch gegen die Abholzung des Regenwaldes für "Veganerfutter" einsetzen würden, während sie gleichzeitig nach gangbaren Alternativen suchen, die von ihnen gewählte Ernährungsweise ohne selbige zu bestreiten.


Ja, wenn ich auf das eine hinweise, heißt es nicht, dass ich leugne oder nicht sehe, dass Andere auch darauf hinweisen. Allerdings kommt viel Soja bspw. für Sojamilch aus Europa. Viele Veganer*innen wenden sich gegen Abholzung und setzen sich für palmölfreie Produkte ein. Entsprechend gibt es auch bpsw. veganer, palmölfreier Schokoaufstrich. Der Konsum von Bio, regional ist aktuell durchaus teuerer. Hier müssten die Produktionsbedingungen geändert werden. Naja, das thematisierten wir ja schon ...



> Es geht nicht darum, extra Tiere zu halten, um Bioabfälle loszuwerden. Dann könnte man ebenso gut argumentieren, dass man nicht extra Felder anlegen muss, um diese damit zu düngen.


Extra Felder bräuchte es auch nicht zwingend. Mensch kann bspw. Futtergetreide zum Mulchen verwenden.



> Zu ökologischer Landwirtschaft gehört auch ökologische Tierhaltung.


Das stimmt. Muss aber nicht so sein.



> Zugegeben. Das möchtest du aber doch hoffentlich nicht mir vorwerfen, oder?
> 
> Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es Leute gibt, die meine Argumente als Bestätigung sehen können, ihren zu hohen Fleischkonsum beizubehalten, auch wenn ich ziemlich eindeutig klargemacht habe, dass das nicht tragbar ist. Ebenso könnten dein triftigen Argumente vom "militanten" Teil der veganischen Bewegung (Und ja, der eklatante Widerspruch ist mir klar. Denen aber leider nicht ...) absichtlich falsch verstanden werden.
> Das sollte uns aber jeweils nicht abhalten, Für und Wider gründlich auszudiskutieren.


Nein, zwar konnte ich deinen Tierproduktkonsum nichts beim Überfliegen finden, jedoch schriebst Du ja, dass Deine Position, eine Massive Reduzierung des Fleischkonsums.
Übrigens heißt das vegane Bewegung. Gibt es eigentlich eine omnivore Bewegung oder gar eine omnivorische ... 



> Sie sterben. Wie wir alle irgendwann. Die Frage ist jedoch - wie auch bei uns - wie sie sterben und vor allem, wie sie vorher gelebt haben. Bei maßvoller Tierhaltung und -nutzung haben wir allerdings keine kombinierten Effekte wie bei der Massentierhaltung:
> 
> Ohne Legebatterien besteht kein Bedarf an der massenhaften Nachzüchtung von Legehennen, womit auch nicht massenhaft männliche Küken anfallen. Gleiches gilt für die Geflügelproduktion. Und was in der Massenproduktion als "alte" Legehenne "entsorgt" wird, sind keine alten, sondern durch ihre Haltungsform und exzessives Legen _ausgelaugte_ Tiere.
> 
> Auch auf einem Öko- und/oder Kleinbauernhof werden Legehenne natürlich alt und legen irgendwann keine Eier mehr. Was dann mit ihnen geschieht, variiert von Hof zu Hof, von Landwirt zu Landwirt. Manche bekommen ihr Gnadenbrot, andere landen in der Suppe. Wie man zu letzterem steht, führt uns direkt zum nächsten Punkt:


Okay, hier beschreibst Du ideele Zustände. Sterben klingt passiv. Wieviele würden nicht getötet? Desweiteren fragt sich, wie die "Nutztieretiere" gezüchtet worden sind. Auch Nichtmassentierhalter wollen Milch/Eier. Was bedeutet Ei/Milchproduktion für die Lebensqualität und -erwartung? Dann fragt sich, ob es eine sogenannte artgerechte Haltung geben kann.
Du schreibst selbst, dass die Tiere der Willkür der Besitzer*innen unterliegen. Ein Ansatzpunkt aus der Tierrechtsbewegung ist es, zu sagen, dass Tiere kein Eigentum sein dürfen. Eigentum ist die Basis, für Ausbeutung und Willkür. Tod und Qual widerspricht tierlichen Interessen.



> Wenn wir von "ausreichend veganen Alternativen" reden, muss ich nachhaken: Was ist bei dir ausreichend?


So, dass ich mich gesund vegan ernähren kann.



> Jedem bundesdeutschen Bürger stehen eine Handvoll Quadratmeter Lebensraum zur Verfügung, was natürlich noch nicht einmal alles Anbaufläche ist. Aber tun wir mal so, als wäre sie es: Was und wie viel kannst du auf rund 5 x 8 Metern unter den bei uns vorherrschenden klimatischen Bedingungen anbauen, um dich über das ganze Jahr hinweg ausreichend zu ernähren? - Rhetorische Frage, du musst nicht antworten.


Das gälte für jede Ernährungsform.



> Auch der ethische Aspekt ist nur so lange pro-vegan, wie man sich damit beruhigen kann, dass das Leiden von Pflanzen für uns dermaßen fremdartig und unverständlich ist, dass wir es nicht im selben Maße wahrnehmen wie das von Tieren.


Eben. Ein Bolzenschuss in ein Rind ist etwas anderes als das Ernten einer Kartoffel.



> Sprich, die ethische Frage ist an sich so graduell wie die, ob man nur "doofe" Tiere essen darf, aber keine, die aktiv oder passiv emotional mit Menschen interagieren/korrespondieren. Pflanzen kucken nicht lieb, sie quietschen nicht niedlich, hüpfen nicht süß um dich herum und wollen auch nicht kuscheln, aber sie sind trotzdem Lebewesen. Was macht deine Entscheidung, sie massenhaft zu töten und zu essen ethisch einwandfreier, wenn nicht eine Konvention, die genauso willkürlich ist wie jene den Verzehr von Tieren betreffend?


Sie ist graduell. Bloß geht es in der Tierausbeutung hierzulande nicht mal um bspw. Seegurken sondern um Wirbeltiere. Schmerzempfinden ist hier das Schlagwort. Eine Sichtweise ist bspw. der *Pathozentrismus*.
Allgemein (nicht unbedingt seitens Veganer*innen) gibt es ja die Diskussion, die Fleischproduktion auf Basis von Insektenzucht oder Invitro-Fleisch umzustellen. Demgegenüber würde ich meinen, dass es dieser nicht bedarf. Wobei mensch ja nicht einmal Tofu, Saitan oder vegane Burgerpatties wie von BeyondMeat konsumieren braucht. Hülsenfrüchte gibt es bspw. viele verschiedene ...

"Land of Confusion" - Genesis, mh, nicht so meins. Passend zum Thema, fällt mir folgendes Lied "No longer human" von Fall of Efrafa ein.


> Beneath this skin
> I am not human
> I shed this flesh
> In the name of shame
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g121kss65gU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _Das mögen auch einige Veganer machen, aber mitnichten ist das typisch oder gar ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal für Veganer...
> In meinem persönlichen Umfeld ist der !Anteil! der sich für Umweltschutz einsetzenden Veganer sogar geringer als die Zahl der Omnivoren, die das machen. (Was aufgrund der geringen Zahl von Veganern natürlich auch ein Artefakt sein kann, aber absolut gibt es auf alle Fälle mehr omnivore als vegane Umweltschützer.)_



Nö, das würde ich auch nicht behaupten. Offenbar haben wir da verschiedenes Umfeld. Mehr sagt das wohl nicht aus. Es gibt insgesamt mehr Omnivore. Dass Umweltschützer*innen nicht mehrheitlich Veganer*innen sind, ist somit nicht verwunderlich. 



> _Kompostieren ist nichts weiter als die Umsetzung pflanzlicher Biomasse durch Tiere. Wenn es dir ernst mit dem Wohl aller tierischen Lebensformen ist, dann darfst du auch keine Regenwürmer und Insekten für deine Zwecke missbrauchen._


Wobei Du wohl nicht die Regenwürmer im Komposthaufen mit den eingesperrten und zu tötenden Schweinen vergleichen willst, oder?



> _Also das mit der Minderheit hätte ich gerne mal statistisch belegt. Die Veganer, die ich so beobachte, kompensieren nämlich alle mit Südfrüchten, die vegane Rezepte, die mir begegnen setzen mehrheitlich auf exotische Zutaten, etc..
> Die Kohl-und-Rüben-Diät dagegen scheint irgendwie niemanden anzulocken. (Was ich auch voll nachvollziehen kann.)_


Wie wir beide gemerkt haben, ist unser Umfeld augenscheinlich verschieden. Kohl-und-Rüben-Diät könntest Du dann auch Omnivor*innen und Vegetarier*innen vorhalten. Der Konsum von Südfüchten ist weit verbreitet - der durchaus kritikwürdig ist und verändert werden sollte. Es gibt ja auch vegane Rezepte, die auf hiesige Zutaten bauen und entsprechend auch Kochbücher wie "Vegan, regional, saisonal." von Lisa Pfleger oder "Zufällig vegan" von Marta Dymek. Letzteres ist eine Sammlung von Rezepten mit ursprünglich veganen Gerichten, die hierzulande ältere Generationen noch kennengelernt haben und nach denen sie gekocht haben.



> _ Genauso wie jedes Verkehrsmittel das schneller ist, als Fliegen ausweichen können?
> "Essen" ist nicht die menschliche Tätigkeit, die die meisten Tiere tötet, aber diejenige bei der noch am ehesten auf das Tierwohl geachtet wird und die am direktesten einen Nutzen für Menschen entfaltet._


Aktuell werden in der Nahrungsungsmittelproduktion Massen an Tieren erst in die Welt gebracht, um sie dann nach qualvollem Leben zu töten. Veganismus ist ein Ansatz dieses Leid zu vermeiden. Der Veganismus kann auch ein guter Ansatz dafür sein, über die Tierproduktion hinaus sich über das menschliche Handeln bezüglich Natur, Ökosystemen, "Wildtieren" Gedanken zu machen und Nutzen-Denken zu hinterfragen.



> _(Was nicht heißt, dass ich in irgend einer Weise Freund deutscher Jäger bin. Wer im Sommer das abschießen ""muss"", was er aufmerksam über den Winter gefüttert hat, der betreibt einfach nur Viehhaltung, wählt aber eben bewusst keine möglichst schmerzfreie, sondern eine für ihn möglichst unterhaltsamen Tötungsart.)_


Beendigung der Zufütterung wie auch Beendigung der Jagd wäre ja mal was.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit seine Posts bis zu dem von dir, auf das ich geantwortet habe. Erst nach den von mir zitierten Zeilen hat er den moralischen Radikalveganer raushängen lassen,


Siehst du, und mir hat dazu bereits seine Quintessenz "die Welt muss vegan werden" genügt. Vermutlich hat sich bei mir noch nicht so viel vorweihnachtliche Harmoniebereitschaft eingestellt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mais war der beste Vergleich, weil die für Menschen und für Tiere genutzten Sorten sich sehr ähneln.


Dessen bin ich mir bewusst, daher auch die uneingeschränkte Zustimmung.
Mir ging es darum, die Steilvorlage auch gleich für ein Plädoyer gegen Monokulturen zu nutzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Futter- mit Mohrrüben kann man schlechter vergleichen. Davon abgesehen ist Mais eigentlich ganz gut für viele Äcker in Deutschland geeignet. Deswegen hat ist er ja mittlerweile soweit verbreitet. Er mag es zwar eigentlich etwas wärmer - aber hey, es ist Klimawandel. Störender wäre die allgemeine Krankheitsanfälligkeit, aber die hängt nicht mit unseren Breiten zusammen.


Mais ist ein zweischneidiges  Schwert, äh, Korn. Es wird wie blöd angebaut, weil es an sich wenig Ansprüche an den Boden stellt, aber viel Energie und Masse liefert. Das liegt allerdings daran, dass Mais den verfügbaren Boden gnadenlos auslaugen kann, um unter anderem auch die fehlenden Sonnenstunden und geringere Sonnenstärke zu kompensieren, die er als Süßgras gerne hätte.

Normalerweise würde sich das einigermaßen wieder ausgleichen, weil Mais abzüglich der Frucht einen Haufen Gelumpe hinterlässt, dem Boden also wieder anreichert. Der Haken dabei ist, dass in unseren Breiten das Wenigste liegengelassen wird und unsere Ackerflächen (bzw. die darin enthaltenen, wenn nicht ohnehin bereits totgesprühten Organismen) nicht sonderlich gut darin sind, Maistroh und -strunke umzusetzen. Das muss also durch stärkere Düngung kompensiert werden, und deren Nachteile kennen wir ja.

Ursprünglich wurde Mais zusammen mit anderen Kulturpflanzen angebaut, von allen wurden nur die Früchte geerntet und der Abfall enthielt alles Erforderliche, um den Boden für den nächsten Zyklus wieder anzureichern. Im Idealfall, versteht sich - auch die ersten Maisbauern haben es auf lange Sicht geschafft, die Böden damit zu zerstören und in Zentral- und Südamerika ein paar nette neue Wüstenstrecken zu schaffen.

Grob vereinfacht: Mais ist böse. Zumindest dann, wenn man ihn flächig anbaut. Eigentlich ist es das ideale Korn, um als Lückenfüller in schlechten Ecken von Kleinanbauflächen zu dienen, die außer Licht nichts zu bieten haben. Du weißt schon, die Stellen im Garten, wo die meisten anderen Kulturpflanzen das Handtuch werfen und nur Unkraut gedeiht. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir wäre keine Region in Deutschland mit intensiver Bewässerungswirtschaft bekannt. Dass man mittlerweile zunehmend mehr im Sommer beregnen muss, stimmt zwar, aber auch hier zulande übliche Wiesengemeinschaften vertragen die langen Dürreperioden nicht und entsprechende Trockensteppenpflanzen haben nicht den Ertrag für ganzjährige Beweidung.


... für die Anzahl und Zusammensetzung der aktuellen Viehhaltung. Saftiges Grün brauchst du nur für Rinder, die ordentlich Fleisch und Milch produzieren müssen.

Wie schon früher angedeutet, trieben unsere Altvorderen Schweine in den Wald, hielten Ziegen und Schafe, lediglich hier und da eine Handvoll Rindviecher und das Federvieh lief überall herum. Und das nicht, weil sie voll öko gewesen wären, sondern weil es das Naheliegende und Realisierbare für die bei uns vorherrschenden Bedingungen war. Erst als man größere Waldflächen gerodet hatte, kann man überhaupt auf den Gedanken, Flächen primär oder sogar ausschließlich als Weideflächen zu nutzen und größere Stückzahlen drauf zu scheuchen.

Wir können und wollen natürlich nicht zu Dorfgemeinschaften von steinzeitlichen Waldbauern zurück, aber unter der Prämisse, tierische Produkte reduzieren und Tierhaltung nur dort betreiben zu wollen, wo sie aus ökologischen Gsihctspunkten heraus sinnvoll (und meinetwegen auch ethisch vertretbar) ist, darf man sich durchaus an dem orientieren, was nachweislich funktioniert hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und Düngen musst du jeden Boden, den du auf Dauer nutzen willst, denn die mit den geernten Pflanzen abtransportierten Nährstoffe müssen irgendwie ersetzt werden. Das wir für 5% mehr Ertrag 50% zu viel Dünger draufkippen und damit das Grundwasser vergiften bedeutet nicht, dass die Pflanzen für den Boden ungeeignet wären. Sondern halt nur dass Bodenschädigung billig und etwas mehr Ernte lukrativ sind.


Die Frage ist halt, wie und wie viel man düngen muss und ob man auf bestimmten Böden von vornherein vielleicht nicht unbedingt das anbaut, was gerade besonders im Trend liegt und/oder stark gefördert wird, sondern was für die betreffenden Boden (Beschaffenheit, Lage etc. sinnvoll) ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tatsächlich spielt das aber gar keine so große Rolle. Wenn du das komplette Großwildmanagement über Raubtiere abwickeln willst, hast du einfach so viele Wölfe, dass immer und überall irgendwo wanderne Einzelexemplare unterwegs sind.
> Und natürlich würden die sich lieber vom Menschen fern halten, aber da es praktisch unmöglich ist sich durch Deutschland zu bewegen und Abstand zu Menschen halten und weil die wenigen einsameren Regionen dann eben schon alle Revier ansässiger Rudel sind, bleibt diesem Überschuss nur der Weg durch die Vororte. Und in denen wiederum sind es Gärten und Gründanlagen, die noch die meisten Rückzugsmöglichkeiten bieten - solange, bis da noch einer dieser komischen Zweibeiner ebenfalls Versteck spielen will
> 
> => Konflikte vorprogrammiert


Wie ich ja auch schrieb.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich kann die Vorurteile fortschreiben. Genauso wie die Jägerlobby das Gesetz, denn da steht komischerweise überaus selten das drin, was Umweltschützer oder Biologen seit Jahrzehnten befürworten, sondern genauso wie im Waffenrecht, etc. mit schönster Regelmäßigkeit das, was Jäger wollen.


Ich kann mir gerade nicht vorstellen, dass Jäger auf jede Jagdminute vier Tage Hege und genauso strenge Regelungen für ihre Waffen wollen, wie sie für jedermann gelten und dafür ihre gewaltige Lobby in Betrieb setzen, anscheinend ein bundesweites Erstarken der Grünen betreibt, aber wenn du meinst. 

"Den Jäger" gibt es nicht, das ist keine homogene Gruppe, sondern eine bunte Mischung: Naturfreunde aus Selbstzweck, Trophäenfetischisten, Leuten, die nur Jäger geworden sind, weil sie nicht Förster werden durften, quasi scheinselbstständige Erfüllungsgehilfen der örtlichen Landwirte etc. p.p. ...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum sie die Bestände großfüttern wollen, wenn nicht zum abschießen, kannst du ja gerne erklären.


Was in den meisten Revieren ausgebracht wird, ist schon ziemlich genau das, was benötigt wird, damit im Winter nicht überall Wildkadaver herumliegen. Was dein Bild prägt sind vermutlich Jäger, die auf ihrem Privatbesitz selbst entscheiden können, welchen "Ertrag" sie anstreben.
Die meisten (nicht hauptberuflichen) Jäger sind allerdings Jagdpächter und haben wenig bis gar keinen Einfluss, aber dafür Vorgaben zzgl. zum staatlichen Hegeauftrag. Die dürfen mal ein paar Handvoll Mais ausbringen, damit das Wild im Revier bleibt und die umliegenden Äcker verschont oder zur Kirrung (Die übrigens massiv reglementiert ist, da hat haben die Jagdlobbyisten wohl gepennt ...), was wohl kaum zum "großfüttern" reicht. Da wird auch nicht geschossen, was man _will_, sondern was man _muss_ und bestenfalls _darf_.

Und selbst oben genannte Ertragjäger sind Massentierhaltern vorzuziehen, da ihr Bestand immerhin einen artgerechten Lebensraum hat, von dem selbst von Demeter/Naturland/WasAuchImmer zusätzlich gesiegelte Bio-Viecher nur träumen können, die bekanntlich auch nicht an Altersschwäche sterben, bevor sie verwertet werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit bitte auch gleich noch, warum sie das mitten in Naturschutzgebieten höchsten Schutzgrades machen, wo jegliche Eingriffe per Gesetz komplett verboten sind.


Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, denn in den von mir regelmäßig frequentierten Natur- und selbst Landschaftsgebieten hat sich das noch niemand getraut. Aber wenn udn auch wie folgt:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jemand, der schonmal bis zum Elbogen in Wildschweinsuhle gesteckt hat, weil der Jagdpächter vom Nachbarhang mehrere Säcke Mais neben wissenschaftliche Vorschungsinstallationen gekippt hat, damit sich ein paar Tierchen mehr in Richtung seiner Abschussfläche begeben]


Fotografieren und zur Anzeige bringen. Mit Gemoser in Foren wird man Schweinehunde in keinem Bereich los.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wenn Kontakt zu Jägern hast, dann brauch ich dir wohl nicht zu erzählen, dass es immer noch mehr als genug gibt (ich sage nicht "alle"), die liebend gern Trophäen schießen, aber eher wenig Wert auf die Entnahme kranker Tiere legen.


Ich sag's mal so: Mein Schwiegervater hat mich zu etlichen Veranstaltungen mitgeschleppt in der Hoffnung, ich würde den Staffelstab übernehmen, den er (vernünftigerweise) aufgrund seines Alter abgeben will. Da ich mir früh vorgenommen habe, auf nichts zu schießen, was nicht auch schießt, ist das zwar vergeblich, aber die Einblicke sind sehr erhellend. Die Spannungen zwischen bestimmten Fraktionen innerhalb der Jägerschaft kann man mit Händen greifen.

Da sind die Alten, von denen einige Idealisten aus Tradition sind und andere konservative Ansichten haben, die deine Vorurteile bestärken dürften. Dann gibt es die Jüngeren, von denen manche noch idealistischer sind und Andere, die eher auf Nervenkitzel aus sind. Die Einen sind öfter mit der Kamera als mit den Flinte im Wald, die Anderen würden ganz gerne mit exotischen Waffen jagen dürfen, die Nächsten würden am liebsten für jeden (Pflicht-) Abschuss ein Ritual abhalten, um dessen Seele zu besänftigen, und die Übernächsten schimpfen auf ihre jeweiligen Verbände, weil diese wahlweise zu progressiv oder zu rückständig sind. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese Aussage passt nicht zu den Tonnen an Blei, die deutsche Jäger jedes Jahr in der Landschaft lassen, und die für ein zigfaches der zum Umweltschutz zu entnehmenden Menge reichen würden.


Du gehst davon aus, dass dies von Fehlschüssen stammt. Tatsächlich ist es aber so, dass auch saubere Treffer das Tier durchschlagen und dann natürlich im Wald landen können oder beim Auftreffen auf Knochen im Tier zersplittern, Teile austreten oder nach dem Aufbrechen in zurückgelassenen Innereien im Wald zurückbleiben. Auch Schrot ist ein Verursacher, weil auch da viel daneben geht, obwohl das Tier leidensfrei getroffen wird.

Blei im Wald ist allerdings ein Thema, dessen sich auch Jäger durchaus bewusst sind. Sogar die Wenigen, die kein ökologisches Problem darin sehen, haben ungern Blei in dem Fleisch, dass sie und ihre Familien anschließend verzehren. Die meisten Jagdverbände empfehlen bleifreie Geschosse, die explizit ökologischen Jagdverbände (Ja, die gibt's!) fordern sogar regelmäßig vom Gesetzgeber, diese zu verbieten - auch wieder so ein Punkt, bei dem die von dir als mächtig betrachtete Jägerlobby irgendwie bisher nicht so wahnsinnig viel Einfluss hatte.

Egal wie, das Blei in deutschen Wäldern es hat wenig bis gar nichts damit zu tun, wie sehr bejagte Tiere leiden. Aber auch da sollte man man nichts schönreden: Die Schießsicherheit nimmt tatsächlich ab. Gerade beim Jägernachwuchs liegt die Trefferquote gerade bei jenem Drittel, welches erforderlich ist, um die Jagdprüfung zu bestehen. Dahinter steht allerdings auch ein Grund, der dir gefallen dürfte: Die schießen nicht mehr so sicher, weil sie grundsätzlich weniger schießen - erst einmal positiv, aber gar nicht mehr so gut, wenn sie tatsächlich mal Tiere aus dem Bestand entnehmen müssen und es an Treffsicherheit fehlt.

Das könnte man als Fingerzeig nehmen, dass jedes Ding mindestens zwei Seiten hat ...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und bezüglich deiner Stressaussagen beim Schlachten: Jedes einzelne Mitglied eines Rudels, dass nicht am gegebenen Tag zur Strecke gebracht wird, unterliegt mindestens den gleichen Bedingungen wie Nutztiere auf dem Weg zum Schlachhof.


Du meinst, sie leben (bis auf ein paar glückliche Angehörige des Öko-Adels) in engen Boxen im eigenen Kot und manchmal tagelang neben unbemerkt verstorbenen und verwesenden Artgenossen und werden in wahlweise stickigen oder zugigen Lkw auf lärmenden Autobahnen kilometerweit durch die Weltgeschichte gekarrt, um dann vor dem nächsten Stall anzuhalten oder vor einem Gebäude, das nach Tod riecht? - Darauf muss ich beim nächsten Waldspaziergang mal genauer achten, bisher ist es mir nicht so aufgefallen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum Idealzustand sogar mehr, denn Nutztiere sind ein gewisses Handling (drängen von einem Stall in den nächsten) von Kleinauf an gewöhnt und auch Transporte macht jedes Nutztier mehrfach mit, nicht erst auf dem Weg zum Schlachter. Das es plötzlich knallt, ein Mitglied der eigenen Gruppe vor Todesschmerz aufbrüllt und nach dem nächsten Knall tot zusammenbricht (im Idealfall. Wenn der Schütze weniger gut war mit Elend in der Special Extend Edition) und das einem das auch noch mehrmals jedes Jahr begegnet, dieses "Vergnügen" ist dagegen exklusiv bejagten Tieren vorbehalten.


Heutige Wildtiere sind es auch gewohnt, dass im Wald knallt. Sie sind es auch schon seit Jahrmillionen gewohnt, dass Angehörige ihrer Gruppe ihre Rudels (oftmals auch erst nach stressiger Hetzjagd aller Beteiligten, um das schwächste Tier abzuscheiden) aus dem Leben gerissen werden. Und zwar nicht durch einen Blattschuss oder  dümmstenfalls eine kleine Wunde mit anschließendem Fangschuss, sondern mit zig Biss- und Kratzwunden.

Einmal davon abgesehen, dass in aller Regel Einzelgänger (geschossen werden, verkraften es Wildtiere wunderbar, wenn ein Tier aus ihrer Mitte erlegt wird. Sie flüchten dann ein ganzes Stück, bleiben dann ein paar Minuten im Unterholz und genießen danach den Luxus ihres simplen Gemüts und fangen wieder an zu äsen, als wäre nichts vorgefallen. Das habe ich selbst beobachtet und halte es für absolut nicht vergleichbar mit den unwürdigen Bedingungen und dem Dauerstress, dem Stalltiere ausgesetzt sind. Tieren aus ökologischer Haltung geht es sicherlich besser, aber auch die haben in aller Regel kleinere Reviere, mehr sozialen Stress und weniger Möglichkeiten zum artgerechten Leben, bis selbiges (und dann auch nicht gnädig unangekündigt) endet.

Ich sehe hier (in deinem Fall natürlich grundsätzlich informierte) Auswüchse des Bambi-Syndroms: Der der böse Jäger macht die Reh-Mama tot und ein kleines Reh kuckt in voller Filmlänge elegisch aus großen Augen, weshalb die Kinozuschauer nach dem Film, entrüstet über so viel Gemeinheit, mit ihren erschütterten Nachwuchs erst einmal zu McDonalds gehen und sich einen Burger genehmigen, der ja zum Glück ohne jägerliche Beteiligung in der Kühltruhe gewachsen ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> "Die Zahl der jährlich elektrifizierten Streckenkilometer nahm bis Mitte der achtziger Jahre stetig zu: 1981 wurden 85,9 km, 1982 139,1 km, 1983 155,8 km, 1984 252,9 km und 1985 295 km jeweils neu elektrifiziert. Trotzdem verblieb selbst gegenüber anderen Bahnverwaltungen im RGW immer noch ein deutlicher Rückstand: So wurden Ende 1985 bei der DR 37 Prozent aller Zugförderleistungen auf 15,8 Prozent des Netzes elektrisch betrieben, während in der ČSSR 42 Prozent auf 24 Prozent, in Polen 56 Prozent auf 30 Prozent und in der Bundesrepublik 75 Prozent der Leistung auf 40 Prozent des Gesamtnetzes elektrisch gefahren wurden.[10]"


Anscheinend legst Du es nur auf Provokationen an.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Anscheinend legst Du es nur auf Provokationen an.


Das ist halt nicht viel...


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist halt nicht viel...


Stimmt.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Dezember 2020)

Daran ist jetzt was provokativ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das mögen auch einige Veganer machen, aber mitnichten ist das typisch oder gar ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal für Veganer...
> ...




"Unser beider Datengrundlage ist *********************, aber ich habe trotzdem recht. Selbst dann wenn meine universell gefasste Aussage an der simpelsten Falsifizierung scheitert." 
WTF



> Wobei Du wohl nicht die Regenwürmer im Komposthaufen mit den eingesperrten und zu tötenden Schweinen vergleichen willst, oder?



Willst du eine neue Grenze ziehen?
Bislang war dein Argument "kein Tier" darf genutzt werden. Ohne Nutzung von Tieren gibt es aber kein Kompost. Ende d(ein)er Argumentation.



> Wie wir beide gemerkt haben, ist unser Umfeld augenscheinlich verschieden. Kohl-und-Rüben-Diät könntest Du dann auch Omnivor*innen und Vegetarier*innen vorhalten.



Ich halte niemandem etwas vor. Ich forder dich auf, die von dir verbreiteten statistischen Aussagen zu Untermauern oder zuzugeben, dass du Märchen aus dem Hut ziehst.



> Aktuell werden in der Nahrungsungsmittelproduktion Massen an Tieren erst in die Welt gebracht



Es ist also schlimmer, wenn man ein Tier tötet, dass nur für diesen Zweck überhaupt existiert, als wenn menschliche Nutzung zwangsläufig zum Tod eines wilden Tieres führt?




Mahoy schrieb:


> Normalerweise würde sich das einigermaßen wieder ausgleichen, weil Mais abzüglich der Frucht einen Haufen Gelumpe hinterlässt, dem Boden also wieder anreichert. Der Haken dabei ist, dass in unseren Breiten das Wenigste liegengelassen wird und unsere Ackerflächen (bzw. die darin enthaltenen, wenn nicht ohnehin bereits totgesprühten Organismen) nicht sonderlich gut darin sind, Maistroh und -strunke umzusetzen. Das muss also durch stärkere Düngung kompensiert werden, und deren Nachteile kennen wir ja.



Stärkere Düngung ist nicht gleich Überdüngung. Wenn du nur das raufpackst, was entnommen wurde und wenn du das nicht auf einen Schlag, sondern gleichmäßig verteilst macht, passt die Gleichung eigentlich ganz gut. Und das ist ja nicht einmal schwer - was hinten bei Tier/Mensch wieder rauskommt sind im wesentlichen alle vorher von der Pflanzen aufgenommenen Bodennährstoffe abzüglich der Kohlenhydrate, die ja neu gebildet werden können. Alle vier Jahre einen Stickstoffixierer in die Fruchtfolge, dessen Reste ungergepfülgt werden und ganz selten mal etwas Mineraldünger. Fertig. Man sollte den Mais imho nicht für die Art und Weise verteufeln, WIE er in Deutschland angebaut wird. Es ist eine intensive Pflanze, die Fehler potentiert, aber wenn man etwas anderes 40 Jahre so blöd anbaut, wie Mais für 10 Jahre, ist der Boden danach genauso durch.



> ... für die Anzahl und Zusammensetzung der aktuellen Viehhaltung. Saftiges Grün brauchst du nur für Rinder, die ordentlich Fleisch und Milch produzieren müssen.
> 
> Wie schon früher angedeutet, trieben unsere Altvorderen Schweine in den Wald, hielten Ziegen und Schafe, lediglich hier und da eine Handvoll Rindviecher und das Federvieh lief überall herum. Und das nicht, weil sie voll öko gewesen wären, sondern weil es das Naheliegende und Realisierbare für die bei uns vorherrschenden Bedingungen war. Erst als man größere Waldflächen gerodet hatte, kann man überhaupt auf den Gedanken, Flächen primär oder sogar ausschließlich als Weideflächen zu nutzen und größere Stückzahlen drauf zu scheuchen.



Nö. Die Domestikation des Rindes begann auch in Mittel- und Nordeuropa schon vor über 5000 Jahren. Große natürliche Weideflächen gab es vor allem im Nordwesten, in Schleswig-Holstein kannst du sogar die Verteilung von Rinder und Schweineknochen als Proxy für die Bewaldung nehmen.

Das in dicht bewaldeten Gegenden bis in 18./19. Jahrdhundert hinein Schweine zur Mästung in Wälder getrieben wurden, stimmt auch, funktioniert aber nur in Buchen- und Eichenwäldern gut, weil die eben reichlich nahrhafte Früchte fallen lassen. Eine Rückkehr zu dieser Wirtschaftsform ist aufgrund des Klimawandels nicht mehr möglich. Ganz abgesehen war die ursprüngliche Argumentation, dass man Flächen so effizient wie möglich nutzen müsse und dass das auf einigen Flächen eben nur mit Tierhaltung geht. "Da steht ein Wald, den man erst abholzen müsste, ehe man Nutzpfanzen anbauen könnte" ist, nachdem der Wald abgeholzt wurde und erstmal neu angelegt werden müsste, wohl kaum ein Argument. Quasi überall, wo man in Deutschland einen Wald wachsen lassen könnte, kann man auch etwas für den direkten menschlichen Verzehr anbauen => man erhält mit vegetarischer Kost die effektivere Bodennutzung. Die in größerer, aber nicht großer Zahl genannten Ausnahmen habe ich genannt.

(Was übrigens nicht heißt, dass ich nicht dafür wäre, einen Teil der Äcker wieder zu bewalden. Das wäre aus Artenschutzgründen sehr wünschenswert, aber Artenschutz hat eben wenig mit Klimaschutz zu tun.)



> Ich kann mir gerade nicht vorstellen, dass Jäger auf jede Jagdminute vier Tage Hege und genauso strenge Regelungen für ihre Waffen wollen, wie sie für jedermann gelten und dafür ihre gewaltige Lobby in Betrieb setzen, anscheinend ein bundesweites Erstarken der Grünen betreibt, aber wenn du meinst.



Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass man in bescheuerten Mänteln mit albernen Hüten und viel Tammtamm Schädel an die Wand nageln will. Machen aber einige so  . Und andere wollen eben einen schön zu bejagenden Bestand. Und wenn diese zu der Gruppe von Menschen gehören, die per Selbstdefinition die ultimative Wahrheit gepachtet haben (man gucke sich hierzu ganz objektiv den Altersdurchschnitt der Jäger in Deutschland und ihre vorherschende politische Verankerung an), dann steht am Ende eben direkt in den Gesetzen, wie man für so einen Bestand sorgt.

Kannst du zufällig nachvollziehen, seit wann Regeln zur Zufütterung in deutschen Jagdgesetzen auftauchen und wer sie reingeschrieben hat? Ich sehe eine 10:1-Chance, dass sie deutlich älter als die Umwelt- und Tierschutzsbewegungen sind und entweder noch aus dem 19. Jhd. oder aus Görings Umfeld stammen. Aber garantiert nicht von einem Umweltschützer.



> "Den Jäger" gibt es nicht, das ist keine homogene Gruppe, sondern eine bunte Mischung: Naturfreunde aus Selbstzweck, Trophäenfetischisten, Leuten, die nur Jäger geworden sind, weil sie nicht Förster werden durften, quasi scheinselbstständige Erfüllungsgehilfen der örtlichen Landwirte etc. p.p. ...



Klar gibt es solche und solche. Einige sollen sogar in Hardware-Foren abhängen  .
Es gibt aber einen relativ großen, einheitlichen Kreis in Deutschland, der jedesmal geschlossen auf den Barrikaden steht, wenn es um Verschärfungen des Waffenrechtes geht, um die Einbringung oder das Eindringen neuer Arten in deutsche Wälder (nicht nur Raubtiere, auch z.B. Wildrinder), um den Schutz seltener Tiere, um die Reduktion von Jagdflächen,...



> Was in den meisten Revieren ausgebracht wird, ist schon ziemlich genau das, was benötigt wird, damit im Winter nicht überall Wildkadaver herumliegen. Was dein Bild prägt sind vermutlich Jäger, die auf ihrem Privatbesitz selbst entscheiden können, welchen "Ertrag" sie anstreben.
> Die meisten (nicht hauptberuflichen) Jäger sind allerdings Jagdpächter und haben wenig bis gar keinen Einfluss, aber dafür Vorgaben zzgl. zum staatlichen Hegeauftrag.



Ob Jagdverpächter oder Jagdpächter die Entscheidungen treffen, kann ich in der Tat nicht nachvollziehen. Sind für mich aber beides zum Jagdgeschehen gehörige Gruppen und wer ein Gebiet unter Bedingungen pachtet, die ihm nicht passen, macht was falsch und stellt vermutlich auch nicht den Tierschutz vor alles andere.



> Da sind die Alten, von denen einige Idealisten aus Tradition sind und andere konservative Ansichten haben, die deine Vorurteile bestärken dürften. Dann gibt es die Jüngeren, von denen manche noch idealistischer sind und Andere, die eher auf Nervenkitzel aus sind. Die Einen sind öfter mit der Kamera als mit den Flinte im Wald, die Anderen würden ganz gerne mit exotischen Waffen jagen dürfen, die Nächsten würden am liebsten für jeden (Pflicht-) Abschuss ein Ritual abhalten, um dessen Seele zu besänftigen, und die Übernächsten schimpfen auf ihre jeweiligen Verbände, weil diese wahlweise zu progressiv oder zu rückständig sind.



Letztere sind mir noch nie als "Jäger" begegnet und die mit der Kamera auch nicht. (Als nicht-Jäger kenne ich sie zu Hauf) Aber dafür Vertreter der anderen beiden Gruppen in nenneswerter Zahl, obwohl es überhaupt keinen systematischen Grund für mich gäbe, einem Jäger zu begegnen, sodass ich durchaus den Anspruch auf eine zufällig gezogene Stichprobe erheben kann.



> Du gehst davon aus, dass dies von Fehlschüssen stammt.



Nein. Ich gehe davon aus, das alles, was an verkaufter Munition über 1-2 Schuss pro zur Strecke gebrachten hinausgeht, darauf hinweist, dass mehr als 1-2 Schuss bis zum Tod des Tieres gebraucht wurden. Und auch wenn leider niemand exakte Statistiken nur für Deutschland führt: Die Gesamtmenge Blei, die in der EU verschossen wird, kann meiner Schätzung nach nur eins von drei Dingen bedeuten:
a) Wir ernähren uns ausschließlich von Wildfleisch, weil in unglaublicher Zahl Wildtiere erlegt werden müssen.
b) Um so viel Blei mit 1-2 Schuss pro Tier durchzubringen, arbeiten bevorzug mit 50-100 g Geschossen. Also mit Zwillen.
c) Jäger feuern deutlich mehr Schuss pro Wild ab als in deiner Idealvorstellung eines schnellen, schmerzarmen Todes vorgesehen.

Ich persönlich tippe auf c als naheliegendste Erklärung  . An der Stelle die Frage: Wie viele Jäger kennst du, die bei einem Wildschwein oder einem aufrecht stehenden (witternden, wachenden,...) Hirsch/Reh auf den Kopf zielen? Rein von der Größe (Schwein) bzw. Sichtbarkeit (Cervidae) her müsste der ein mindestens gleich gutes Ziel wie das Herz abgeben und auch aufgrund der Splitterwirkung des Schädelknochens sowie der dicht liegenden, wichtigen Gefäße mit ähnlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit zum Tode führen, auch wenn das Hirn selbst vergleichsweise klein ist.

Offensichtliche zusätzlicher Vorteile wäre eine Minimierung der Leidenszeit bei einem Treffer und das prkatisch auf Null reduzierte Leid bei einem Beinahe-Treffer, da man entweder komplett vorbeischießt oder aber eine tödliche Verletzung beibringt. Aber nie schmerzhafte, längere Zeit überlebbare Wunden an Hinterleib oder Eingeweiden verursachen kann. Als Bonus ist das Wildbret garantiert geschossfrei. Also wären Kopfschüsse die offensichtliche Wahl für alle, die nur mit Blick auf Tierschutz und Ernährung jagen und für die Tradition bzw. Trophaen keine/eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen.



> Auch Schrot ist ein Verursacher, weil auch da viel daneben geht, obwohl das Tier leidensfrei getroffen wird.



Da man Hirsche und Schweine mit Schrot nicht erklegen kann und es meines Wissens nach keine Wildvögelmassen in Deutschland gibt, die gemanaged werden müssten und auch der deutsche Feldhase nicht als Plage bekannt ist, kann man die Verwendung von Schrot für umwelt- und tierfreundliche Jagd wohl komplett ausschließen. Auch möchte ich den sehen, der mit Schrot einen leidensreduzierenden Blattschuss setzt und äußerst qualvolle, nicht tödliche, großflächige Verletzungen an Haut und oberen Muskelschichten ausschließen kann.



> Die meisten Jagdverbände empfehlen bleifreie Geschosse, die explizit ökologischen Jagdverbände (Ja, die gibt's!) fordern sogar regelmäßig vom Gesetzgeber, diese zu verbieten - auch wieder so ein Punkt, bei dem die von dir als mächtig betrachtete Jägerlobby irgendwie bisher nicht so wahnsinnig viel Einfluss hatte.



Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass die ökologischen Jagdverbände derart klein sind, dass sie gar nicht auffallen im Vergleich zu den nicht-ökologischen Jagdlobbyisten, die jedesmal den Aufstand proben, wenn Naturschutzvereine ein derartiges Verbot fordern (was mindestens einmal jährlich der Fall ist)? Auf alle Fälle haben die "traditionsbewussten" Jäger dank ihres guten Drahtes zur CDU bislang jede Initiative für ein Komplettverbot zu fall gebracht und selbst die mittlerweile recht weitreichend geltenden Einschränkungen in Gewässernähe lange, lange verzögert.



> Heutige Wildtiere sind es auch gewohnt, dass im Wald knallt. Sie sind es auch schon seit Jahrmillionen gewohnt, dass Angehörige ihrer Gruppe ihre Rudels (oftmals auch erst nach stressiger Hetzjagd aller Beteiligten, um das schwächste Tier abzuscheiden) aus dem Leben gerissen werden. Und zwar nicht durch einen Blattschuss oder  dümmstenfalls eine kleine Wunde mit anschließendem Fangschuss, sondern mit zig Biss- und Kratzwunden.



"Gewöhnt" kann nur ein Individuum sein, das etwas erlebt hat. Und die offensichtliche Panikreaktion von Wildtieren auf laute Geräusche zeigt, dass sie es eben nicht gewohnt sind. Was sie über Jahrmillionen sind: Genetisch darauf konditioniert, auf ein intensives, unbekanntes Ereignis zu reagieren. Und zwar mit extremen Stress und darauf folgenden Reaktionen. Es gehört sicherlich eher zum natürlichen Lebensumfeld von Tieren, vor akuter Lebensgefahr zu fliehen, als in einen Stall gesperrt zu werden. Aber die Frage war nicht: "Was ist für die Art normal?" sondern "Was ist für das Individuum angenehmer?" Und einen größeren Stress als Todesangst gibt es außer bei direkten Verletzungen nicht. Verletzungen, die sich Wild übrigens auch auf der Flucht zuziehen kann, während eine friedlich hinter Menschen, an die sie gewohnt ist, hinterhertrottende Kuh vergleichsweise entspannt zu sein scheint.

Deine Beschreibung von zeitnahmen Weiteräsen bedeutet übrigens nicht, dass die Tiere wieder stressfrei sind. Übersprungshandlungen in unnatürlichen Situationen sind ein weit verbreitetes Phänomen bei primär instinkt gesteuerten Lebewesen (und nicht nur da). Wenn das Programm "Flucht vor Angreifer" also auf einmal darüber stolpert, dass die wahrnehmabre Bedrohung nur aus 1-2 Knällen gefolgt von nichts bestand, der eigentlich erwartete erneute Reiz des verfolgenden Raubtieres aber ausbleibt, ist es nicht überraschend, dass erstmal irgendwas anderes abläuft - und Nahrungsaufnahmne ist bei (mehrheitlich) Pflanzenfressern nun einmal das naheliegenste, weil sie 90+% ihrer wachen Zeit damit verbringen. Wenn du wissen willst, wie sich das Tier dabei fühlt, brauchst du Messungen von Stresshormonen oder zumindest des Herzschlages. Kenne ich für Jagdwild nicht (zu weit weg von dem, was ich studiert habe), aber schon rein physiologisch ist eine derart schnelle Normalisierung des Organismus praktisch ausgeschlossen.



> Tieren aus ökologischer Haltung geht es sicherlich besser, aber auch die haben in aller Regel kleinere Reviere, mehr sozialen Stress und weniger Möglichkeiten zum artgerechten Leben, bis selbiges (und dann auch nicht gnädig unangekündigt) endet.



Fehlende Territorialität ist eines der üblichsten Zuchtziele bei der Domestikation. Du kannst dir ziemlich sicher sein, dass die strunzdoofen Steaks auf unseren Weiden mehrheitlich überhaupt keine Ahnung mehr davon haben, was ein Revier überhaupt ist .
Davon abgesehen wäre mir außerhalb der Paarungszeit auch von wilden Vettern keine Revierbildung bekannt. Unser Vorfahren waren ja nicht doof und haben die am schlechtesten geeigneten Lebewesen als Haustiere ausgesucht. Beziehungsweise diejenigen, die versucht haben, Nashörner zu domestizieren, spielten für die weitere Humanentwicklung eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Die Ausbildung von Paarungsrevieren findet typischerweise übrigens auch erst eine oder zwei Saisons nach Erreichen der Geschlechtsreife statt, bis dahin leben selbst die Männchen in der Natur in Gruppen. Da Schlachttiere gar nicht so alt werden, ist das also definitiv kein Problem.

(Ändert natürlich nichts daran, dass unter vielen Haltungsbedingungen die Auslaufflächen so klein sind, dass auch der Individualabstand innerhalb der Gruppe nicht eingehalten werden kann. Aber darin, dass Massentierhaltung kacke ist, sind wir uns hier, denke ich, alle einig. Es bleibt die Frage, ob Jagd wie sie von deutschen Traditionalisten praktiziert wird, tierfreundlicher als Öko-Tierzucht ist.)



> Ich sehe hier (in deinem Fall natürlich grundsätzlich informierte) Auswüchse des Bambi-Syndroms:



Tatsächlich habe ich Bambi das erste mal als Erwachsener gesehen .
Aber der Programmchef, der Watership Down ins Kinderprogramm gepackt hat, hat definitiv bleibende Erinnerungen verursacht.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (6. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Unser beider Datengrundlage ist *********************, aber ich habe trotzdem recht. Selbst dann wenn meine universell gefasste Aussage an der simpelsten Falsifizierung scheitert."
> WTF


Das will ich damit nicht sagen. Ich machte zwei Feststellungen 1) dass wir unterschiedliches Umfeld haben 2) dass es absolut weniger Veganer*innen gibt und damit auch weniger, die sich für Umweltschutz einsetzen. Falls es so rüberkommen sollte, ich wollte Veganer*innen quasi heilig sprechen, kann ich Dich beruhigen, dass dem nicht so ist. Meine Wahrnehmung ist allerdings davon geprägt,  dass für viele die Auseinandersetzung mit der Klimaerhitzung ausschlaggebend ist und so aufgrund ihrer Position der Klimagerechtigkeit vegan werden. Oftmals werden dann ethische Positionen des Veganismus übernommen. Zwischen Tier"schutz" und Umweltschutz gibt es ja durchaus Überschneidungen.
"Gesundheitsveganer*innen" würde ich generell außen vor lassen, da es denen nur um eine vegane Ernährung geht. Veganismus ist aber viel mehr als das. Er ist bspw. ethisch begründet und bezieht sich auch auf Tierausbeutung für Kleidung, Unterhaltung usw..



> Willst du eine neue Grenze ziehen?
> Bislang war dein Argument "kein Tier" darf genutzt werden. Ohne Nutzung von Tieren gibt es aber kein Kompost. Ende d(ein)er Argumentation.


Es sind verschiedene Sachverhalte. Sich gegen Speziesismus zu wenden, heißt erst einmal zu sagen, dass die vorherrschende Speziesgrenze bzw. Spezieseinordnung Mensch-Tier willkürlich ist, wenn mensch weitere Eigenschaften und Fähigkeiten hinzunimmt. Auf Basis dessen können sich nach einer Neuabwägung moralisch zu berücksichtigende Subjekte ergeben. Bspw. kann mensch sagen, Bewusstsein, (komplexes) Nervensystem Schmerzempfinden, Sozialleben, Ängste usw. oder einzelne oder mehrere von diesen sind relevant. Entsprechend wäre es moralisch abzulehnen, Schweine, Rinder, Hühner usw. nicht zu Berücksichtigen. Eventuell war ich beim Formulieren nicht immer genau. Ein meiner Ansicht nach zentrales Thema ist die Tierausbeutung in der Tierproduktion. Dort sind die meisten Tiere betroffen, von denen anzunehmen ist, dass auf sie viele zuberücksichtigende Eigenschaften und Fähigkeiten zutreffen. Inwieweit Regenwürmer zu bedenken sind, ist nicht mein primärer Bezug. Zuvorderst sollte es um die Millionen von Hühner, Rinder, Schweine, Puten usw. gehen.
Auf folgender Seite sind verschiedene philosophische Sichtweisen rund um das Mensch-Tier-Naturverhältnis erläutert:


> *Mensch, Tier, Natur
> Ethische Positionen im Überblick*
> Hat der Mensch gegenüber der Natur und anderen Tieren moralische Verpflichtungen? Und wenn ja: Was heisst das für unser Handeln? Mit diesen Fragen beschäftigt sich die Tier- und Naturethik (auch „ökologische Ethik“ oder „Umweltethik“ genannt). Die folgenden Seiten bieten einen groben Überblick über die wichtigsten Positionen innerhalb dieser beiden Teilbereiche der Bioethik.







__





						Mensch, Tier, Natur
					

Ethische Positionen im Überblick // tier-im-fokus.ch // Printservice Quelle: Info-Dossier Nr. 2/2009 Mensch, Tier, Natur…



					tier-im-fokus.ch
				






> Ich halte niemandem etwas vor. Ich forder dich auf, die von dir verbreiteten statistischen Aussagen zu Untermauern oder zuzugeben, dass du Märchen aus dem Hut ziehst.


Was Du dann, wie gesagt, auch auf Omnivore beziehen kannst. Ich glaube nicht, dass Veganer*innen exotischer essen würden als Andere. Mag sein, dass Minderheit zu viel des guten ist. Deine Basis ist bisher allerdings auch dein Umfeld. Meine Basis ist mein Umfeld. Weiter kommen wir da nicht. Eine Statistik dazu weiß ich gerade nicht, Du?



> Es ist also schlimmer, wenn man ein Tier tötet, dass nur für diesen Zweck überhaupt existiert, als wenn menschliche Nutzung zwangsläufig zum Tod eines wilden Tieres führt?


Nein. Ein Umkehrschluss ist hier nicht hilfreich. Ich wollte mit dem Verweis auf die Tierproduktion darauf hinweisen, dass diese meines Erachtens eine gewisse Perfidität innewohnt. Es wird vorgegeben, dass das Tierwohl wichtig sei, und doch werden die Tiere kontinuierlich in gigantischer Zahl erst "in die Welt gesetzt", um sie dann in grausamen Bedingungen profitmaximierend auszubeuten oder sie vermeintlich glücklich aufzuziehen und sie dann zu töten. Ginge es jenen tatsächlich um das Tierwohl, würde mensch sie erst gar nicht "in die Welt setzen". "Tierwohl" ist allerdings ein vorgeschobenes Argument, um sich und die Konsument*innen beruhigen, ein Argument, um sich auf die Werte der Gesellschaft berufen zu können, in der Tier"schutz" ja verankert ist. Bei genauerem Blick kommt diese Darstellung allerdings ins Wanken, aus Tierbefreiungssicht muss diese scheitern.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Dezember 2020)

Fakt ist nun einmal, dass menschliche und tierische Bedürfnisse zwangsläufig kollidieren, wenn Mensch und Tier die selben unteilbaren Ressourcen zum Überleben benötigen. Dass Tiere darüber hinaus auch eine Ressource sind und durch Tierhaltung noch verstärkt zu einer gemacht werden, ist das nächste Thema.

Am Ende steht man allerdings immer vor dem Problem, dass man sich im Grunde selbst entleiben müsste, wenn die einzigen verfügbaren Optionen darin bestehen, entweder Tiere als Nahrung zu verwenden oder den Tieren für die Produktion pflanzlicher Nahrung die Lebensgrundlage zu entziehen. Letztlich ist das alles nur Geschiebe, welche Tiere bzw. Arten es zuerst erwischt.

Die menschliche Population in ihrer jetzigen Größe und erst recht in ihrer zunehmenden Größe kann nicht überleben, ohne das Überleben von Tieren einzuschränken. Aber man kann überlegen, wie man diese Einschränkung möglichst gering hält und eventuell sicherstellt, dass - wenn schon nicht jedes Tier - doch zumindest die Arten erhalten bleiben. Dafür müssen sich aber gerade (!) Tierfreunde auch mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, dass bestimmte nicht gefährdete Arten genutzt werden, um eine hungrige Menschheit zu füttern, die sonst auf die gefährdeten Arten oder deren Lebensraum ausweichen müsste.

Ein Kleinbauer in der unteren Kalahari, dessen halbwilde Ziegen borstiges Gras und Disteln essen können, damit auch ihren Wasserbedarf weitestgehend decken und ihren Besitzer mit Milch versorgen, ist nicht durch ein veganes Konzept zu ersetzen. Verbietet man diesem Bauer die Milch, wird er als letzte Maßnahme vor Inkrafttreten des Vegan-Erlasses die Ziegen schlachten, die er nicht mehr zweckdienlich halten kann und dann versuchen, unter Einsatz von Wasser, dass er entweder gar nicht hat oder Menschen und Tier abgraben muss, jenen Boden fruchtbar zu machen, auf dem früher seine Ziege geweidet hat, ohne dass das den dort beheimateten grün-lila-karierten Wüstensalamander gestört hätte, dessen Lebensraum nun allerdings umgepflügt wird, um dort möglichst gehaltvolle Nahrungspflanzen anzubauen.

Das ist jetzt ein verdichtetes und zugegebenermaßen ebenso programmatisches wie überspitztes Beispiel, aber dahinter stehen sehr reale Problemfelder. Es sollte unschwer zu erkennen sein, dass damit weder dem Bauern, der Ziege noch dem grün-lila-karierten Wüstensalamander in irgend einer Weise gedient ist - ebenso wenig wie den nicht näher definierten Menschen, Tieren und Pflanzen, die in zweiter Instanz geschädigt werden, weil ihnen das Wasser abgegraben wird.
Es lässt sich garantiert auch ein Beispiel formulieren, in dem die Vorzeichen genau entgegengesetzt stehen und die Milchziegenhaltung der Kern des Problems ist, aber genau darum geht es ja: Man muss genau schauen, an welchem Ort was sinnvoll ist und den Interessen von Mensch, Tier und dem gesamten Umfeld am ehesten dient.

Das gilt übrigens auch, falls es sich statt um Milch- um Wildziegen und beim Bauersmann um einen Jägersmann handeln sollte. Wer bleistiftsweise einem Urwald-Indio auftischt, er solle doch bitte die lokale Fauna komplett in Ruhe lassen und sich nur noch pflanzlich ernähren, verdient jedes Milligramm Pfeilgift, welches er als Antwort malevolent in den Hintern geblasen bekommen könnte. Eventuell ließe sich vorab darüber verhandeln, ob besagtes Pfeilgift aus Fröschen bzw. Käfern gewonnen wurde oder ob es sich um vegane Curare handelt - aus Gewissensgründen.


----------



## Albatros1 (7. Dezember 2020)

Sicher scheint, das Klima wird sich zu einem bestimmten Wert wandeln. Den kennen wir nicht.
Eine Verhinderung ist nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad möglich. Der wird wohl nicht ausreichen.
Eigentlich müßten wir uns dringend vorbereiten. Das tun wir kaum, da wir darauf getrimmt sind ihn zu verhindern oder zu begrenzen.
Man sagt, 1,5 Grad sind jetzt schon sicher. Dies wird aber evtl. mehr werden, da wirksame Maßnahmen, so sie den tatsächlich wirken, noch viele Jahre in der Ferne liegen. Selbst wenn wir ab sofort viel mehr initiieren würden.
Da unsere Ressourcen begrenzt sind sollte der Fokus mehr auf der Vorbereitung liegen und nicht hauptsächlich auf Begrenzung.
So oder so werden die Folgen die Ärmeren zu tragen haben und das in allen Ländern, auch hier. Diesem sozialen Sprengstoff wird man sicher mit mehr Kontrolle bzw Überwachung über die elektronischen Medien begegnen. Dafür sind wir heute schon teilweise gerüstet. Man wird das weiter ausbauen ähnlich China. Viel fehlt dazu nicht, nur wird man das hier wie bisher subtiler gestalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Falls es so rüberkommen sollte, ich wollte Veganer*innen quasi heilig sprechen, kann ich Dich beruhigen, dass dem nicht so ist.



Ok. Dein "Gleichzeitig setzen sich Veganer*innen für Klimagerechtigkeit und gegen Auslagerung von Umweltzerstörung ein (bspw. Abholzung des Regenwaldes für Tierfutter)." kam bei mir so an, als würdest du die Eigenschaften _allen_ Veganern zusprechen, da sie als Allgemeinplatz ("irgendwo gibt es auch min. 2 Veganer die das machen") keinerlei Wert in der Diskussion hätte, dein Satz aber auch keinerlei Eingrenzung/Beschränkung ("überdurchschnittliche viele",...) enthielt.
Und mit Verlaub: Das du Veganimsus nicht heilig sprechen willst, kannst du verdammt gut verstecken  .



> Meine Wahrnehmung ist allerdings davon geprägt,  dass für viele die Auseinandersetzung mit der Klimaerhitzung ausschlaggebend ist und so aufgrund ihrer Position der Klimagerechtigkeit vegan werden.



Wie repräsentativ ist die Altersschichtung der Veganer in deinem Wahrnehmungsfeld? Da "Vegan" und "Klimaaktivist" gerade bei den 10-25 jährigen verdammt hip zu sein scheint, kann ich mir da große Überlappung vorstellen. Unter den mir bekannten Veganern, insbesondere den langjährigen, überwiegen dagegen mit großem Abstand tierethische Überlegungen (die, wie bereits erwähnt, in dem Thread hier zu weit führen würden). "Gesundheitsveganer" kenne ich dagegen ebenfalls kaum - ist ja auch ein Oxymoron, denn sich vegetarisch gesund zu ernäheren (da kenne ich einige) ist schließlich leichter.



> Sich gegen Speziesismus zu wenden, heißt erst einmal zu sagen, dass die vorherrschende Speziesgrenze bzw. Spezieseinordnung Mensch-Tier willkürlich ist, wenn mensch weitere Eigenschaften und Fähigkeiten hinzunimmt. Auf Basis dessen können sich nach einer Neuabwägung moralisch zu berücksichtigende Subjekte ergeben. Bspw. kann mensch sagen, Bewusstsein, (komplexes) Nervensystem Schmerzempfinden, Sozialleben, Ängste usw. oder einzelne oder mehrere von diesen sind relevant. Entsprechend wäre es moralisch abzulehnen, Schweine, Rinder, Hühner usw. nicht zu Berücksichtigen. Eventuell war ich beim Formulieren nicht immer genau.



Ungenau sind Veganisten an diesem Punkt meiner Erfahrung nach immer. Ich habe allgemein noch keinen Menschen gefunden, der auf der Spanne zwischen Fruktarismus und "alles außer _Homo sapiens_" eine logisch stringente, objektive Grenze ziehen konnte. Weil es wissenschaftlich betrachtet nun einmal keine gibt, sondern ein Kontinuum von Lebewesen bei denen sich immer ein Beispiel findet, das auf halber Strecke zwischen den vermeintlich getrennten Gruppen steht. Also bleibt nur der universelle Imparativ ("ich will ganz sicher nicht, dass ich gegessen werde, also erkläre ich meine Art für Tabu") oder "nimm nichts, lasse dir nur geben".

Folge: Ich kenne eigentlich nur Omnivore bzw. Flexitarier, Gesundheits-Vegetarier und Leute, die irgendwelche willkürlichen Grenzen in den Raum stellen und tausende Lebensformen als "nicht mein primäres Thema" außen vor lassen, aber vorgeben, über universelle ethische Maßstäbe diskutieren zu wollen.

Da bleibt man dann besser beim Klima, Diskussionen darüber driften schon oft genug in Glaubensfragen ab.



> Was Du dann, wie gesagt, auch auf Omnivore beziehen kannst. Ich glaube nicht, dass Veganer*innen exotischer essen würden als Andere. Mag sein, dass Minderheit zu viel des guten ist. Deine Basis ist bisher allerdings auch dein Umfeld. Meine Basis ist mein Umfeld. Weiter kommen wir da nicht. Eine Statistik dazu weiß ich gerade nicht, Du?



Nö. Nächst bessere Quelle, die ich kenne, sind Kochbücher. Da haben exotische Früchte und Knollen in den vegetarischen definitiv einen größeren Stellenwert, wogegen omnivorische Rezepte sich in der Regel nicht darum kümmern, wo das Fleisch herkommt und auch mit einer vergleichsweise beschränkten Zahl an Beilagen eine große Vielfalt an Gerichten hinbekommen. In veganischen Rezeptvorschlägen finde ich oft schon mehr Zutaten aus Übersee, die im wesentlichen als Fleischersatz dienen sollen, als insgesamt in einem omnivoren Kochbuch.
Aber auch das mag subjektiv geprägt sein, da ich nicht systematisch Rezepte lese und es in Anbetracht der breiten Auswahl traditioneller omnivorischer Küchen in Europa natürlich recht leicht ist, auf ein Rezept aus eben diesen zu stoßen, während veganes im wesentlichen modern und hip ist. Eine Sammlung von Wörtern, die gerne von "global" begleitet wird.



> Nein. Ein Umkehrschluss ist hier nicht hilfreich. Ich wollte mit dem Verweis auf die Tierproduktion darauf hinweisen, dass diese meines Erachtens eine gewisse Perfidität innewohnt. Es wird vorgegeben, dass das Tierwohl wichtig sei, und doch werden die Tiere kontinuierlich in gigantischer Zahl erst "in die Welt gesetzt", um sie dann in grausamen Bedingungen profitmaximierend auszubeuten oder sie vermeintlich glücklich aufzuziehen und sie dann zu töten. Ginge es jenen tatsächlich um das Tierwohl



Du musst Unterscheiden zwischen "Tierwohl ist (auch) wichtig" und "Tierwohl ist das Ziel". Mit letzterem hat Tierhaltung sehr selten etwas zu tun. Das beweisen unzählige Haustiere...
Ersteres ist aber der Standpunkt der tierischen Nahrungsmittelproduktion: Ziel ist nicht das Tierwohl, sondern das Steak. Aber Tierwohl ist etwas, dass für dieses Ziel möglichst wenig beeinträchtigt werden soll. Im Idealfall heißt dass, das Leben des Tieres vorzeitig endet, dass das Tier bis einschließlich dieses Momentes aber kein Leid verspürt hat.

Die Realität sieht meist anders aus, das ist klar, weswegen man nicht nur im Rahmen des Klimaschutzes über eine drastische Verringerung der Tiernutzung und daraus resultierende Verbesserung der Tierhaltung reden sollte. Aber ein allumfassendes Radikalverbot zur Abdeckung eines kleinen Ziels ist etwas anderes als eine Verbesserung der Zustände und führt auch zu einer anderen Dikussion, die meist mit Blockaden statt mit Fortschritt endet.

Ein Vergleich, um mal zum Klima zurück zu kommen: Man will, dass Leute nicht mehr jeden Tag fossile Brennstoffe verbrennen, um zur Arbeit zu kommen. Aber statt eine Diskussion über vernünftige Lebens- und Raumplanung, effiziente Mobilität und erneuerbare Energiequellen zu führen, verbieten wir jetzt Verbrenner, zwingen Mittelstreckenreisende zu ungleich klimaschädlicheren Flügen, und fahren lokal mit überschweren Batterieautos, die ihren deutlich höheren unmittelbaren Energiebedarf letzten Endes aus extra dreckigen Kohlekraftwerken decken. Und für dieses Scheiß geben wir noch so viel Geld aus, dass an anderer Stelle günstige Energiesparmaßnahmen nicht umgesetzt werden können.
Aber hey: Man hat Publikumswirksum ein Dogma institutionalisiert! Auf zum nächsten Verbot!! (Die AFD wirds freuen)



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Sicher scheint, das Klima wird sich zu einem bestimmten Wert wandeln. Den kennen wir nicht.
> Eine Verhinderung ist nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad möglich. Der wird wohl nicht ausreichen.
> Eigentlich müßten wir uns dringend vorbereiten. Das tun wir kaum, da wir darauf getrimmt sind ihn zu verhindern oder zu begrenzen.



Überrascht dich das? Wir müssen heute genauso dringend Vorbereitungen treffen, wie vor 30 Jahren den CO2-Anstieg hätten stoppen müssen. Und genauso konsequent gehen wir das auch an.




> Man sagt, 1,5 Grad sind jetzt schon sicher. Dies wird aber evtl. mehr werden, da wirksame Maßnahmen, so sie den tatsächlich wirken, noch viele Jahre in der Ferne liegen. Selbst wenn wir ab sofort viel mehr initiieren würden.



Um 1,5 K halbwegs zuverlässig einschalten, müssten wir wortwörtlich morgen aufhören, fossile Brennstoffe zu nutzen, Wälder zu roden und Moore zu entwässern. Bei einer Steigerung des Klimaschutzes mit der Geschwindigkeit wie im letzten Jahrzehnt laufen wir afaik auf gut 5 K - zuzüglich Kipppunkten, die bei so einem Anstieg definitiv gerissen werden. Und das ist wohlgemerkt immer nur die Betrachtung bis 2100, da endet der Anstieg aber nicht. Längerfristig ist meinen Augen unvermeidbar, dass wir als Auslöser das volle Potenzial freisetzen um den Planeten in eine volle Warmphase zu katapultieren. Die einzigen Fragen sind noch
- Schaffen wir es, den Prozess wenigstens auf ein paar Jahrhunderte zu denen, sodass einige der flotteren Ökosyseme mithalten könnten?
- Wie werden wir die Konflikte austragen, die unweigerlich resultieren, wenn 50% der Weltbevölkerung die Lebensgrundlage entschwindet?#



> So oder so werden die Folgen die Ärmeren zu tragen haben und das in allen Ländern, auch hier.



Wir gehören mit großem Abstand zu den Reichen auf dieser Kugel. Selbst unseren Armen dürfte es in 80 Jahren noch besser gehen als heute - wenn vermutlich auch nicht soviel besser, dass es sich zwischendurch durchgängig als Aufschung anfühlt. Aber ich bin ziemlich zuversichtlich (und das will echt was heißen), dass wir genug Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten haben und schlimmstenfalls die heilige Kuh des unbegrenzten, ständigen Wachstums schlachten werden. (Also irgendwann nach 2050 das tun, was uns die ganze Misere erspart hätte, hätten wir es 1990 gemacht.)

Die armen Schweine leben ganz woanders. Und da wird auch mit elektronischer Überwachung nicht den Deckel drauf halten können. Kontrolle funktioniert immer nur bis zu einem gewissen zahlenmäßigen Verhältnis aus Kontrollierten und Kontrollierenden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ich bin ziemlich zuversichtlich (und das will echt was heißen), dass wir genug Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten haben und schlimmstenfalls die heilige Kuh des unbegrenzten, ständigen Wachstums schlachten werden. (Also irgendwann nach 2050 das tun, was uns die ganze Misere erspart hätte, hätten wir es 1990 gemacht.)


Du willst den Kapitalismus abschaffen?
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du willst den Kapitalismus abschaffen?


Der Kapitalismus wird sich vermutlich selbst abschaffen.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du willst den Kapitalismus abschaffen?
> Viel Spaß!


Ich verstehe den genannten Zeitrahmen eher so, dass ruyven erwartet, dass sich der Kapitalismus durch strukturelles Nicht-mehr-funktionieren selbst abschafft und man dann idealerweise bereits ein Ersatzkonzept nicht nur bereit, sondern in die Wege geleitet haben sollte. Und da gehe ich mit.

Unter "Kapitalismus" werden - sowohl positiv als auch negativ konnotiert - ohnehin eine ganze Reihe nicht nur wirtschaftlicher Merkmale und Prozesse verstanden, die jedoch nicht alle zwingend voneinander abhängig sind. Kapitalismus könnte also durchaus überleben - aber garantiert nicht in der Version, die sich auf die Mär vom  unbegegrenztes Wachstum stützt. Das namensgebende Merkmal des Kapitals ist davon allerdings erst einmal unabhängig und auch die größte Angst der Besitzenden, nämlich das Besitz plötzlich keine Größe mehr sein könne, dürfte sich als unbegründet herausstellen. Was sich ändert, sind vermutlich eher die Umfang und Richtung der Umverteilung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den genannten Zeitrahmen eher so, dass ruyven erwartet, dass sich der Kapitalismus durch strukturelles Nicht-mehr-funktionieren selbst abschafft


Das hat der Herr Marx schon hinreichend belegt.


Mahoy schrieb:


> und man dann idealerweise bereits ein Ersatzkonzept nicht nur bereit, sondern in die Wege geleitet haben sollte. Und da gehe ich mit.


Das Ersatzkonzept gibt es noch lange nicht.

Der Sozialismus hat sich durch die Parteidiktatur disqualifiziert, 
der utopische Sozialismus hat weder Hand noch Fuß und etwas anderes haben auch die Philosophen nicht ausgebrütet.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Unter "Kapitalismus" werden - sowohl positiv als auch negativ konnotiert - ohnehin eine ganze Reihe nicht nur wirtschaftlicher Merkmale und Prozesse verstanden, die jedoch nicht alle zwingend voneinander abhängig sind.


Doch.
Das Geld als Basis hat ganz handfeste Gesetze mit sich gebracht.
Die wirken, auch ohne daß wir es bewußt wahrnemen müssen.
Hat man sie erkannt, kann man sie anwenden.

Will man sie verändern, muß man die Basis (PE an PM) ändern.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Kapitalismus könnte also durchaus überleben - aber garantiert nicht in der Version, die sich auf die Mär vom  unbegegrenztes Wachstum stützt.


Genau das ist das Gesetz des Geldes: Akkumulation und Konsumtion.
Die Konzentration der Produktionsmittel bringt dann den Totengräber des Kapitalismus hervor.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das namensgebende Merkmal des Kapitals ist davon allerdings erst einmal unabhängig und auch die größte Angst der Besitzenden, nämlich das Besitz plötzlich keine Größe mehr sein könne, dürfte sich als unbegründet herausstellen. W


Besitz wird keine Bedeutung mehr haben, hoffentlich irgendwann in der fernen Zukunft, so um 2250 oder so.
Der Warpantrieb wird erfunden werden und wir fliegen Richtung Vulcan.



Mahoy schrieb:


> as sich ändert, sind vermutlich eher die Umfang und Richtung der Umverteilung.


Erst, wenn wir für alle genug produzieren und die Erde nicht mehr als Abfallhaufen betrachten, wird das so sein.

Solange, wie Geld die Grundlage der Gesellschaft ist, tritt das aber nicht ein.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Dezember 2020)

Geld ist eine abstrakte Transfergröße. Das merkt man am einfachsten daran, dass auch kommunistische und sozialistische Systeme nicht darauf verzichten.

Weil du Star Trek erwähnst: Da gab es Latinum als nicht replizierbares, aber offenkundig abstraktes Wertmaterial ohne eigentlichen Nutz- oder Materialwert. Es wurde hauptsächlich im Transfer mit anderen Spezies thematisiert, andererseits hat sich aber Star Trek auch darum herumgemogelt zu zeigen, auf welcher Basis Leistungstransfer im Herzen der Föderation erfolgt. Auch auf der Erde wurden gelegentlich Läden und andere Geschäfte gezeigt, jedoch nie, wie das genau abläuft. Gibt es da doch Geld oder Anspruchsmarken oder verlässt man sich einfach darauf, dass jeder nur das mitnimmt, was er braucht und sich gleichzeitig irgendwo einbringt?

Aber wie dem auch sei, Kapital hat jedes System, nur wird darunter nicht immer dasselbe verstanden. Arbeitskraft zum Beispiel ist auch ein Kapital, aber es ist ein Unterschied, ob man sie - polarisierendes Exempel - nach ihrer Umwandelbarkeit in akkumulierbares Vermögen oder ihrer gemeinnützigen Schaffenskraft quantifiziert und bewertet.


----------



## Albatros1 (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich nehme auch an, daß der Kapitalismus noch länger bestehen bleibt, aber sich zwangsläufig gegenüber heute stark verändern wird. Vielleicht sogar bis zur völligen Abschaffung.
Das wird wohl in einigen Ländern beginnen die schon weit fortgeschritten sind und die Nachteile erkennen.
Da viele Länder noch Nachholbedarf und weniger Erfahrung haben wird er dort noch lange bestehen.
Dieses Thema ist vor allem in einigen Industriestaaten präsent und eine Wandlung wird evtl. von dort ausgehen.
Das Klimaproblem hängt naturgemäß damit zusammen und könnte den Prozess beschleunigen.
Inwieweit die Prognosen stimmen, die Erfassung von Daten seriös ist, lasse ich einmal außen vor.
Man könnte sich leichter auf den Konsens einigen, wir verbrauchen/produzieren einfach zu viel mit zuvielen unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen.
Die Antwort kann natürlich nicht sein, alles plötzlich einzustellen das Probleme verursacht. Dies könnte die Wirkung einer Klimaveränderung übertreffen. Jedoch sind Verbesserungen einfach möglich, wenn man an die Unmengen an unnützem Plunder denkt der die Märkte überflutet. Minderwertige Waren die nicht oder kaum funktionieren, eine sehr kurze Lebensdauer haben, kaum Nutzen bieten, verzichtbar sind ohne nennenswerte Einschränkungen.
Damit wären schon Millionen Tonnen Material und Energie eingespart. Würde man damit beginnen wäre die Akzeptanz sicher höher als sofort substanziell einzugreifen.
Auch eine Garantieverlängerung auf 3 Jahre hätte schon einen großen Effekt.
Ebenso die gesellschaftliche Ächtung der Kleidungsproduktion wie den Verbrauch.
Es gäbe vieles, das wir kaum bemerken würden, wenn man endlich bereit wäre diese eher kleinen, aber wirkungsvollen Schritte zu tun.
Das E-Mobil ist sicher keine Lösung, zumindest zur Zeit.


----------



## Poulton (8. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Unter "Kapitalismus" werden - sowohl positiv als auch negativ konnotiert - ohnehin eine ganze Reihe nicht nur wirtschaftlicher Merkmale und Prozesse verstanden, die jedoch nicht alle zwingend voneinander abhängig sind.


Kapitalismus bezeichnet eine auf  Warenproduktion, Marktwirtschaft, Investition von Kapital, Lohnarbeit  und Profit beruhende Produktionsweise. Es ist gleichzeitig eine  Gesellschaftsordnung, deren sozialen, politischen, kulturellen und  rechtlichen Verhältnisse durch die Herrschaft des Kapitals bestimmt  werden. Die Herrschaft des Kapitals hat daher Systemcharakter und dem hat sich alles andere unterzuordnen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Geld ist eine abstrakte Transfergröße.


Geld hat noch ganz andere Eigenschaften:
- Maßstab der Preise,
- Akkumulationsmittel,
- Tauschmittel,
... .





Mahoy schrieb:


> Das merkt man am einfachsten daran, dass auch kommunistische und sozialistische Systeme nicht darauf verzichten.


Im Sozialismus geht das nicht.
Erst im Kommunismus verschwindet das Geld aus der Gesellschaft, weil viele Waren / Dienstleistungen ohne Geldzahlung erbracht werden.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber wie dem auch sei, Kapital hat jedes System, nur wird darunter nicht immer dasselbe verstanden. Arbeitskraft zum Beispiel ist auch ein Kapital, aber es ist ein Unterschied, ob man sie - polarisierendes Exempel - nach ihrer Umwandelbarkeit in akkumulierbares Vermögen oder ihrer gemeinnützigen Schaffenskraft quantifiziert und bewertet.


Die Charakterisierung einer Gesellschaft erfolgt, im philosphischen Sinn, indem man Basis und Überbau bestimmt.

Jede ökonomische Basis bringt ihren gesellschaftlichen Überbau hervor.

Die Basis Privateigentum an Produktionsmitteln bringt den Kapitalismus hervor, die Basis gesellschaftliches Eigentum an PM den Sozialismus ebenso wie die jeweils zugehörenden Klassen und Schichten.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (8. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Fakt ist nun einmal, dass menschliche und tierische Bedürfnisse zwangsläufig kollidieren, wenn Mensch und Tier die selben unteilbaren Ressourcen zum Überleben benötigen. Dass Tiere darüber hinaus auch eine Ressource sind und durch Tierhaltung noch verstärkt zu einer gemacht werden, ist das nächste Thema.
> 
> Am Ende steht man allerdings immer vor dem Problem, dass man sich im Grunde selbst entleiben müsste, wenn die einzigen verfügbaren Optionen darin bestehen, entweder Tiere als Nahrung zu verwenden oder den Tieren für die Produktion pflanzlicher Nahrung die Lebensgrundlage zu entziehen. Letztlich ist das alles nur Geschiebe, welche Tiere bzw. Arten es zuerst erwischt.
> 
> ...


Mh, der Blick auf Tier und Natur sollte eben nicht bloß ergeben, wieviel davon auszubeuten wäre, sondern zu schauen, wie die *Lebensweise* aussieht, wie menschliches Handeln regional unterschiedlich ausgesehen hat und wie menschlicher Populationswachstum aussieht. Hieraus ergeben sich Rückschlüsse darauf, wie es zum Massensterben vieler Tiere und zur Klimaerhitzung gekommen ist und wie dem zu begegnen wäre. Wie sollte also die menschliche Lebensweise und Populationswachstum aussehen, um Menschen und anderen Tieren Lebensbedingungen zu sichern? *Anthropozentrismus* kann zwar für eine Argumentation für Klimagerechtigkeit genutzt werden, um Menschen klarzumachen, dass aktuelles Handeln menschlichen Interessen nach Überleben widerspricht. Allerdings müsste meiner Ansicht nach vorherrschender Anthropozentrismus reflektiert werden, da dieser Teil des Problems bzw. der Ursachen ist. Die Denke, das Ins-Zentrum-setzen der Menschen, hat auch dazu beigetragen, dass Tiere und Natur ausgebeutet wurden. Einbezogen werden muss, da schließe ich mich Eurer Meinung an, die Funktionsweise des Kapitalismus, dessen Nutznießer*innen und die durch diesen Benachteiligte. Klar benannt werden muss neben der Ausbeutung der Menschen an den kapitalistischen Rändern und deren schwerere Betroffenheit durch die Klimaerhitzung. Lebensraum droht u.a. in Afrika aufgrund der Hitze und durch Meeresspiegelanstieg u.a. an Küsten und bezüglich Inseln in Afrika vernichtet zu werden. Insofern geht es eben nicht an gegenüber Indigenen Waldbewohner*innen auf einer veganen Ernährung zu bestehen, sondern hier vor der eigenen Haustüre zu beginnen und von hier ausgehende Zerstörungs- und Ausbeutungsgewalt bezüglich Mensch, Tier und Natur "anzugreifen".



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ok. Dein "Gleichzeitig setzen sich Veganer*innen für Klimagerechtigkeit und gegen Auslagerung von Umweltzerstörung ein (bspw. Abholzung des Regenwaldes für Tierfutter)." kam bei mir so an, als würdest du die Eigenschaften _allen_ Veganern zusprechen, da sie als Allgemeinplatz ("irgendwo gibt es auch min. 2 Veganer die das machen") keinerlei Wert in der Diskussion hätte, dein Satz aber auch keinerlei Eingrenzung/Beschränkung ("überdurchschnittliche viele",...) enthielt.
> Und mit Verlaub: Das du Veganimsus nicht heilig sprechen willst, kannst du verdammt gut verstecken  .
> ...
> Wie repräsentativ ist die Altersschichtung der Veganer in deinem Wahrnehmungsfeld? Da "Vegan" und "Klimaaktivist" gerade bei den 10-25 jährigen verdammt hip zu sein scheint, kann ich mir da große Überlappung vorstellen. Unter den mir bekannten Veganern, insbesondere den langjährigen, überwiegen dagegen mit großem Abstand tierethische Überlegungen (die, wie bereits erwähnt, in dem Thread hier zu weit führen würden). "Gesundheitsveganer" kenne ich dagegen ebenfalls kaum - ist ja auch ein Oxymoron, denn sich vegetarisch gesund zu ernäheren (da kenne ich einige) ist schließlich leichter.


Ich schrieb mit Absicht von Veganer*innen und nicht allen Veganer*innen. Ich habe ja durchaus auch Kritik an einigen Veganer*innen wie bspw. dem Ansatz "Alles für die Tiere". Veganismus ist eine Dimension die berücksichtigt werden sollte, zusammen mit Antirassismus, Antikolonialismus, Antisexismus, Ökologie, Antikapitalismus usw.. Deine Kritik an einigen Veganer*innen mag diese treffen, nicht aber alle Veganer*innen, von denen sich viele tatsächlich auch anders verhalten, ebenso wenig wie den Veganismus als solches. In diesem Lichte bin ich auf Deine Entgegnungen eingegangen, um Deine Stereotype zu entkräften/in Relation zu bringen. Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will  sind Strukturen und um politische Strömungen als Individuen/individuelles handeln.



> Ungenau sind Veganisten an diesem Punkt meiner Erfahrung nach immer. Ich habe allgemein noch keinen Menschen gefunden, der auf der Spanne zwischen Fruktarismus und "alles außer _Homo sapiens_" eine logisch stringente, objektive Grenze ziehen konnte. Weil es wissenschaftlich betrachtet nun einmal keine gibt, sondern ein Kontinuum von Lebewesen bei denen sich immer ein Beispiel findet, das auf halber Strecke zwischen den vermeintlich getrennten Gruppen steht. Also bleibt nur der universelle Imparativ ("ich will ganz sicher nicht, dass ich gegessen werde, also erkläre ich meine Art für Tabu") oder "nimm nichts, lasse dir nur geben".
> 
> Folge: Ich kenne eigentlich nur Omnivore bzw. Flexitarier, Gesundheits-Vegetarier und Leute, die irgendwelche willkürlichen Grenzen in den Raum stellen und tausende Lebensformen als "nicht mein primäres Thema" außen vor lassen, aber vorgeben, über universelle ethische Maßstäbe diskutieren zu wollen.
> 
> Da bleibt man dann besser beim Klima, Diskussionen darüber driften schon oft genug in Glaubensfragen ab.


Naja, was heißt denn Sicherheit? Mensch kann allerdings Analogien ziehen, auf viele Beobachtungen zurückgreifen, Traditionen reflektieren und versuchen Widersprüche im menschlichen Handeln ausmachen und vorherrschende Behandlung in Zweifel ziehen. Hier bei gibt es Tiere und Beispiele, bei denen eine Behandlung einleuchtend erscheint. So wird ja dem Hund beispielsweise Schmerzempfinden und gewisse Intelligenz zugestanden. Das Treten und Quälen von diesem würde kritisiert und die*der Täter*in würde zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Die mindestens ebenso intelligenten und schmerzempfindsamen Schweine dürfen aber gequält und getötet werden. Wobei hier die Einordnungen als "Haus/Nutztiere" und "Eigentum" dem Zwecke der Rechtfertigung von unterschiedliche Behandlung und Veranwortung dienen, jedoch aus dem Wesen der Tiere keine andere machen. Und da sind wir thematisch beim *Karnismus* angelangt, bei der Ideologie, wonach das Essen und Töten bestimmter Tiere normal, natürlich und notwendig sei. Diesbezüglich sollte bedacht werden, dass viele Karnist*innen selbst, Schmerzempfinden von Tieren dadurch anerkennen, dass auch ihrer Ansicht nach bei Tierhaltung und Tötung Quälen vermieden werden soll. Das spiegelt sich ja auch im "Tierschutzgesetz" wider. Glauben tun so gesehen Alle. Es gibt allerdings unterschiedliche Interpretationen, Schlussfolgerungen und Positionen.



> Nö. Nächst bessere Quelle, die ich kenne, sind Kochbücher. Da haben exotische Früchte und Knollen in den vegetarischen definitiv einen größeren Stellenwert, wogegen omnivorische Rezepte sich in der Regel nicht darum kümmern, wo das Fleisch herkommt und auch mit einer vergleichsweise beschränkten Zahl an Beilagen eine große Vielfalt an Gerichten hinbekommen. In veganischen Rezeptvorschlägen finde ich oft schon mehr Zutaten aus Übersee, die im wesentlichen als Fleischersatz dienen sollen, als insgesamt in einem omnivoren Kochbuch.
> Aber auch das mag subjektiv geprägt sein, da ich nicht systematisch Rezepte lese und es in Anbetracht der breiten Auswahl traditioneller omnivorischer Küchen in Europa natürlich recht leicht ist, auf ein Rezept aus eben diesen zu stoßen, während veganes im wesentlichen modern und hip ist. Eine Sammlung von Wörtern, die gerne von "global" begleitet wird.


Das ist doch hanebüchen! Die meisten sind Karnist*innen/Omnivore und essen entsprechend. Allgemein (einschließlich der Veganer*innen) ernähren sich die wenigsten wie die Urgroßeltern auf ausschließlicher Basis vermeintlich deutsch-bürgerlicher Küche, sondern bedienen sich aus verschiedenen Küchen wie auch der chinesischen, thailändischen, japanischen. Da beziehe ich Restaurantbesuche mit ein. Natürlich  kommen Fleischprodukte aus dem globalen Handel. Mensch denke an Meerestiere und auch Ananas oder Amarant kennt mensch in Europa nicht erst aufgrund des sich ausbreitenden Veganismus. Sich auf Veganer*innen und Zutaten zu beschränken, ist doch albern und verhoben.



> Du musst Unterscheiden zwischen "Tierwohl ist (auch) wichtig" und "Tierwohl ist das Ziel". Mit letzterem hat Tierhaltung sehr selten etwas zu tun. Das beweisen unzählige Haustiere...
> Ersteres ist aber der Standpunkt der tierischen Nahrungsmittelproduktion: Ziel ist nicht das Tierwohl, sondern das Steak. Aber Tierwohl ist etwas, dass für dieses Ziel möglichst wenig beeinträchtigt werden soll. Im Idealfall heißt dass, das Leben des Tieres vorzeitig endet, dass das Tier bis einschließlich dieses Momentes aber kein Leid verspürt hat.
> 
> Die Realität sieht meist anders aus, das ist klar, weswegen man nicht nur im Rahmen des Klimaschutzes über eine drastische Verringerung der Tiernutzung und daraus resultierende Verbesserung der Tierhaltung reden sollte. Aber ein allumfassendes Radikalverbot zur Abdeckung eines kleinen Ziels ist etwas anderes als eine Verbesserung der Zustände und führt auch zu einer anderen Dikussion, die meist mit Blockaden statt mit Fortschritt endet.
> ...


Nein, das muss ich nicht. Du reißt ja selbst die unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen an. Aus Sicht von Tierausbeuter*innen und Carnist*innen macht die Darstellung Sinn, dass sie sich um das "Tierwohl" sorgten und kümmerten. Was aber ist ein "Tierwohl" wert, wenn mit diesem nicht einmal das wichtigste Gut der Tiere berücksichtigt wird - ihr Leben? "Tierwohl" ist eine Strategie, Tierausbeutung zu beschönigen und zu rechtfertigen. Das wäre eine vegane Sicht darauf.
Ich würde sagen, dass jede zahlenmäßige Reduzierung der Tierproduktion als positiv zu erachten ist, da weniger Tiere leiden würden. Soweit haben wir eine gleiche Position. Allerdings wollen wir das das auf verschiedene Weise erreichen. Für größere Käfige o.ä. eintreten würde ich allerdings nicht sondern für deren Abschaffung.

Ohne das Gleichsetzen zu wollen sondern um Arten von Zielen/Strategien/Radikalität zu thematisieren. Wie siehst Du eigentlich die Abschaffung der Sklaverei. Diesbezüglich ging es ja nicht um eine Reformierung ...

Ich würde meinen, in die Diskussion um Klimaerhitzung und Gegenmaßnahmen kommt viel verschiedenes zusammen. Da spielen Machtebenen, verschiedene Interessen wie Kapitalinteressen und Arbeitnehmer*inneninteressen, kapitalistische Denkmuster und Sozialisation (Wohlstandswachstum, Konkurrenz, hierarchische Gesellschaft, Gier, Egoismus, Profitmaximierung usw.), Gewohnheit, Bequemlichkeit, Ängste, Verdrängung usw. hinein. Verbote haben nicht immer ein positives Image. Dennoch gibt es welche, die auch für gut befunden werden - z.B. Rauchverbot. Des weiteren kann mensch auch die andere Seite der Medaille betrachten: warum sollte es erlaubt sein, dass mein Leben, dass der nachfolgenden Generationen (gerne auch der Tiere) durch die Summe menschlichen CO2-intensiven Handelns beeinträchtigt - ja in letzter Konsequenz zerstört wird? In der Gesellschaft geht es immer um die Aushandlungen von Regeln und Begrenzungen. Folgender Leitsatz veranschaulicht das recht gut: "Die eigene Freiheit hört da auf, wo die der Anderen beginnt." Aktuell sind "Verbote" zumeist verpönt, zumindest so lange keine Einsichten in deren Notwendigkeit bestehen. Es scheint so, dass von einigen Freiheit blindlings fetischisiert (Freiheit als Selbstzweck) wird. Viele in den westlichen Gesellschaften haben noch nicht begriffen, wollen nicht wahrhaben, dass sie sich zurücknehmen müssen, dass ihre bisherigen Lebensentwürfe in Teilen falsch waren. Deswegen auch die Rückzugsgefechte, die Aggressionen, wofür AFDler*innen ein gutes Beispiel sind. Verbote sind für jene Reizwörter, die sie inszenieren und propagandistisch nutzen. Wobei das auch bloße Strohmänner sind. In Wirklichkeit geht es ihnen ja nicht um Freiheit. Sie selbst verfolgen ja autoritäre Politik und verteidigen ein hierarchisches System (Kapitalismus) ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den genannten Zeitrahmen eher so, dass ruyven erwartet, dass sich der Kapitalismus durch strukturelles Nicht-mehr-funktionieren selbst abschafft und man dann idealerweise bereits ein Ersatzkonzept nicht nur bereit, sondern in die Wege geleitet haben sollte. Und da gehe ich mit.



Ich habe nichts von der Abschaffung des Kapitalismus oder anderen Utopien geschrieben. Nur gesagt, dass über kurz oder lang bei uns die Schadensbeseitigung und Nachbesserung derart viel Aufmerksamkeit verschlingen wird, dass man sich nicht mehr auf weiteres Wachstum konzentrieren kann - dass das aber auch das schlimmste ist, was ich für Mitteleuropa in diesem Jahrhundert an direkten Wirkungen befürchte. Ansonsten wird unser größtes Problem der Umgang mit den Flüchtlingsströmen werden, aber so wie ich meine Mitmenschen beobachte, wird wohl nur ein ethisches und kein materielles. Also für uns. Für die Flüchtlinge wird es natürlich hochmateriell und "Ethik" werden die nur als Schimpfwort in den Mund leben, nachdem wir vorführen, was wir praktisch darunter verstehen.



> Unter "Kapitalismus" werden - sowohl positiv als auch negativ konnotiert - ohnehin eine ganze Reihe nicht nur wirtschaftlicher Merkmale und Prozesse verstanden, die jedoch nicht alle zwingend voneinander abhängig sind.



Die meisten davon resultieren direkt aus der namensgebenden Erhebung des Vermögens als wichtigsten Wert über alles andere.




EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Naja, was heißt denn Sicherheit?



Laut Wiki ist das ein "Zustand, der für Individuen, Gemeinschaften sowie andere Lebewesen, Objekte und Systeme frei von unvertretbaren Risiken ist oder als gefahrenfrei angesehen wird". Außerdem ist ein Wort, das in meinem Post, auf das du der Synthax nach zu antworten versuchst, überhaupt nicht vorkam.



> Mensch kann allerdings Analogien ziehen, auf viele Beobachtungen zurückgreifen, Traditionen reflektieren ...



Aber offensichtlich keine logischen Grenzen definieren, wie von mir beschrieben. Jedenfalls machst du das genaue Gegenteil und ergehst dich in Ausflüchten, Whataboutisms und vermeidest jede inhaltliche Replik zu dem Absatz, den du zitierst.



> Das ist doch hanebüchen! Die meisten sind Karnist*innen/Omnivore und essen entsprechend. Allgemein (einschließlich der Veganer*innen) ernähren sich die wenigsten wie die Urgroßeltern auf ausschließlicher Basis vermeintlich deutsch-bürgerlicher Küche, sondern bedienen sich aus verschiedenen Küchen wie auch der chinesischen, thailändischen, japanischen. Da beziehe ich Restaurantbesuche mit ein. Natürlich  kommen Fleischprodukte aus dem globalen Handel. Mensch denke an Meerestiere und auch Ananas oder Amarant kennt mensch in Europa nicht erst aufgrund des sich ausbreitenden Veganismus. Sich auf Veganer*innen und Zutaten zu beschränken, ist doch albern und verhoben.



Ich habe keine Ahnung, was dir Absatz sein soll, außer dem ersten Satz nach zu urteilen ein Angriff. Noch einmal meine Aussage in Kurzfassung: "Nein, ich habe auch keine zuverlässige Statistik zum Anteil nicht heimischer Zutaten in veganer und omnivorer Küche. Ich stelle aber fest, dass mir zufällig begegnende, das heißt insbesondere weit verbreitete, vegane Rezepte sehr viel öfters exotische Hauptzutaten enthalten und dass es auch logisch wäre, wenn eine Küche die einen Teil der heimischen Zutaten ausschließt und kaum auf traditionellen Grundlagen aufbauen kann, zum erreichen einer gewissen Vielfalt wesentlich eher gewzungen ist, sich global zu bedienen."



> Nein, das muss ich nicht.



Wenn du dich weigerst, Unterschiede in der Bedeutung unterschiedlicher Aussagen zu brücksichtigen und stattdessen Vorwürfe auf Basis gar nicht getätigter Statements austeilst, dann erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion. Dann liegt kein Dialog, sondern nur noch einseitige Diffamierung vor.

Zunehmend tieferes Offtopic ist es, wie erwartet, sowieso.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, was dir Absatz sein soll, außer dem ersten Satz nach zu urteilen ein Angriff. Noch einmal meine Aussage in Kurzfassung: "Nein, ich habe auch keine zuverlässige Statistik zum Anteil nicht heimischer Zutaten in veganer und omnivorer Küche. Ich stelle aber fest, dass mir zufällig begegnende, das heißt insbesondere weit verbreitete, vegane Rezepte sehr viel öfters exotische Hauptzutaten enthalten und dass es auch logisch wäre, wenn eine Küche die einen Teil der heimischen Zutaten ausschließt und kaum auf traditionellen Grundlagen aufbauen kann, zum erreichen einer gewissen Vielfalt wesentlich eher gewzungen ist, sich global zu bedienen."



Der Anteil ist an diesem Punkt meiner Meinung nach auch gar nicht von Bedeutung. Vegane Ernährung verlangt nach _vollkommenem_ Verzicht auf  tierische Bestandteile, unabhängig von deren Umfang und Typ. Also sind auch pflanzliche Bestandteile der Ernährung unabhängig von Umfang und Typ zu behandeln. Die bloße Präsenz diskutabler bzw. fragwürdiger Komponenten genügt, um dahinter dasselbe Fragezeichen zu setzen wie hinter omnivore Ernährung.

Oder man geht eben doch ins Detail und stößt auf ein paar sehr auffällige Diskrepanzen. Zu den beliebtesten und regelmäßig empfohlenen veganen Zutaten gehören (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge, nicht nach Menge oder Beliebtheit sortiert) Amarant, Hirse, Quinoa und Reis.
All diese Gruppen/Sorten werden wenig bis gar nicht in Deutschland oder auch nur Europa angebaut und haben dementsprechend lange Wege hinter sich, bevor sie in veganen Küchen Deutschlands landen. Nur ein Bruchteil davon ist fair gehandelt, Manches wird unter ökologisch und menschlich fragwürdigen Bedingungen angebaut. Bei Trendsorten wie Quinoa mit sehr begrenzten und/oder ökologisch sensiblen Anbaugebieten führt die steigende Nachfrage zu Raubbau zwecks Schaffung zusätzlicher Anbauflächen und/oder er wird der dortigen Ernährung entzogen, weil der Export einfach lukrativer ist.

Wenn ich morgens meinen Joghurt aus Milch von Freiland-Kühen mit einem Ei von glücklichen Hühnern verzehre und dies mit einem Bio-Apfel aus der Region abrunde, fällt es mir schwer, mich schlechter zu fühlen als jemand, der seine veganes Frühstück aus Quinoa-Hirse-Brei mit allerlei Südfrüchten vertilgt und mit einem Schluck Soja- oder Mandelmilch herunterspült

Garantiert wird es Veganer geben, die bewusst darauf achten, lokale Produkte aus ökologischem Anbau zu nutzen. Da sie aber lediglich den rein pflanzlichen Teil der ohnehin begrenzten Bandbreite dieser Produkte nutzen, sind für eine vollwertige Ernährung oft Kompromisse nötig, also abweichend von ökologisch-lokal und/oder die Nutzung von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln, deren Herkunft/Produktion womöglich ebenso fragwürdig ist wie der Punkt, ob Sinn und Zweck sein kann, dass eine vorgeblich gesunde Ernährung _überhaupt_ Ergänzungsstoffe benötigt.
Manche werden es wiederum auch ohne Kompromisse schaffen. Das sind dann allerdings Privilegierte, die Zugang zu einer lokal-ökologischen Bandbreite haben, die Anderen aufgrund ihres Einkommens oder der örtlichen Diskrepanz zwischen Populations- und Produktionsdichte verwehrt bleibt.

Das gilt selbstverständlich auch für mich und meinen vergleichsweise guten Zugang zu lokal-ökologischen Flexitarier-Futter. Aber ich verzichte eben nicht auf Optionen aus ideologischen Gründen, wenn dies dem von mir rational und emotional angestrebten Ideal sogar widerspricht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und schlimmstenfalls die heilige Kuh des unbegrenzten, ständigen Wachstums schlachten werden


Das Mehrwertgesetz c+v = c+v+m ist dem Kapitalismus systemimmanent.
Wenn man das m (=Mehrwert) wegnimmt, stürzt das ganze Gebilde zusammen.

Und wenn man nicht unbegrenzt wächst, fällt m weg.

Mann könnte Versuchen die Wege des Kapitals einzuschränken, aber die Regierung tut rein gar nichts in diese Richtung der Bankenregulierung.
Die Finanztransaktionssteuer war ganz schnell vom Tisch, aber ich als kleiner Einzelhändler zahle zig andere Steuern?

Nee, das wird in diesem System nicht passieren.


----------



## tdi-fan (10. Dezember 2020)

@Mahoy Wenn du zum Frühstück Erbsenmus und einen Kaffee mit Hafermilch zu dir nimmst, aber dann zur Arbeit mit einer E-Klasse mit Volllederausstattung fährst, und einen Pulli aus Merinowolle trägst, dann ernährt man sich zwar pflanzlich, hat aber nicht das geringste etwas mit Vegan zutun. Veganismus ist eine Lebenseinstellung, die sich nicht bloß auf die Ernährung reduziert.

Übrigens hatte ich gestern Abend im ÖR eine Reportage über die Komposttonne gesehen, welche in einer niedersächsischen Großstadt vom Ordnungsamt (vor Abholung) kontrolliert wurden. Nun ratet mal was darin noch so zu finden war, und das nicht zu wenig; sehr häufig noch den gelben Sack mit reingestopft, Altöl, Bauschutt etc. Und das bei gut jeder zweiten Biotonne. Wer soll das denn sortieren? Wer soll das denn verarbeiten?
Und genau aus diesem Grund, sträuben sich mein Vater und ich, Kompost zu streuen, modernste Technik  haben wir. Der Städter, macht im Netz den Umwelt-Larry, aber im Reallife ist es genau andersrum.
Für so ein Handeln, sollten hohe Geldstrafen verhängt werden, und jedem auferlegt werden, die Scheizze selbst nochmal neu zu sortieren, unter Aufsicht.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Dezember 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wenn du zum Frühstück Erbsenmus und einen Kaffee mit Hafermilch zu dir nimmst, aber dann zur Arbeit mit einer E-Klasse mit Volllederausstattung fährst, und einen Pulli aus Merinowolle trägst, dann ernährt man sich zwar pflanzlich, hat aber nicht das geringste etwas mit Vegan zutun. Veganismus ist eine Lebenseinstellung, die sich nicht bloß auf die Ernährung reduziert.


Und genau das halte ich für diskutabel. Meiner Beobachtung nach ist Veganismus in der Breite eher ein Trend und die Basis dafür, sich notfalls auch gegen die Faktenlage besser zu fühlen und sich ein Einzelfällen als moralische Instanz aufspielen zu können, während nur ein kleiner (oder doch zumindest stiller) Teil tatsächlich ernsthaft und ein noch kleinerer Teil auch *wirksam* das Ideal lebt.

Und das ist nur die Seite des Wollens. Wie nun schon in mehreren Beiträgen dargelegt, gibt es auch noch die praktische Seite und jede Lebenseinstellung kann nur in der Grenze des Machbaren agieren. Der Vorbildcharakter einer idealistischen Lebenseinstellung, die von Etlichen nur oberflächlich gelebt wird und von Vielen gar nicht gelebt werden _könnte_, egal wie sehr sie auch wollen, und die punktuell Dinge sogar schlimmer macht, ist als universelles Vorbild zumindest fraglich.

Daher gilt aus meiner Sicht immer noch das, was ich bereits ziemlich zu Anfang schrieb: Veganismus ist zweifesohne hilfreich, wo und für wen und und in welchem Umfang er funktionieren kann. Aber ihn zu forcieren, wenn das nicht der Fall ist, geht garantiert nach hinten los.




tdi-fan schrieb:


> Und genau aus diesem Grund, sträuben sich mein Vater und ich, Kompost zu streuen, modernste Technik  haben wir. Der Städter, macht im Netz den Umwelt-Larry, aber im Reallife ist es genau andersrum.


Ich meiner Verwandtschaft gibt es etliche Kleinbauern und bin daher absolut bei dir.

In meiner Ecke gibt es keine Tonne für Bio-Abfälle trotz Nachfrage im Umland. Daher wünsche ich mir manchmal, es würden welche aufgestellt ... Aber auch nur so lange, bis ich wieder einmal mit der Nase darauf stoße, dass viele Leute schon unfähig sind, Papier-, Plastik- und Restmüll vernünftig zu trennen. Was dann im Bioabfall landen würde, wäre nicht nur logistisch unsortierbar, sondern würde diesen vermutlich auch oftmals vergiften und damit für die Kompostierung und erst recht als Tierfutter unbrauchbar machen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2020)

Für mich ist vegan nichts. Ich möchte nicht auf mein Daunenkissen verzichten.


----------



## Eckism (10. Dezember 2020)

Für mich ist Vegan auch nix...Tiere schmecken einfach zu gut.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Für mich ist Vegan auch nix...Tiere schmecken einfach zu gut.


Ich esse nichts, was gewachsen ist. Ich esse nur etwas, das geboren wurde.


----------



## Eckism (11. Dezember 2020)

Sooo schlimm bin ich nun auch nicht. Die Panade ums Schnitzel und der Soßenbinder für die Soße zum Schweinebraten sind bis auf das Ei rein pflanzlich.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Dezember 2020)

Wie schon geschrieben, man kann sich auch _komplett vegan_ von Kartoffelchips und Schnaps ernähren.
Nur beispielsweise Wodka wäre zu vermeiden, falls mittels Milch gefiltert. Aber Whisky und Rum und so sind in aller Regel kein Problem. Und obwohl ich persönlich eher für Rum zu haben bin, wäre Whisky für deutsche Veganer vorzuziehen, weil Deutschland immerhin der drittgrößte Lieferant für die benötigte Gerste ist. Natürlich müsste der Whisky auch in Deutschland destilliert sein ... Da muss man dann halt durch für eine ausgewogene und sowohl ökologisch als auch ethisch vorbildliche Ernährung!


----------



## DKK007 (16. Dezember 2020)

Mal sehen, wann DUH auch in Deutschland die ersten Nachweise für Tote durch Luftverschmutzung bringt.









						Luftverschmutzung löste Tod von Mädchen aus
					

Die britische Justiz hat ein wegweisendes Urteil gefällt: Eine Neunjährige sei nachweislich an den Folgen einer zu hohen Luftverschmutzung in ihrem Viertel gestorben. Das Gericht rügte das Verhalten der Behörden als "Versagen".




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2021)

Unsere Erde verliert Billionen Tonnen Eis - und das immer schneller



> "Die Geschwindigkeit des Eisverlustes ist seit den 1990er Jahren um 57 Prozent gestiegen - von 0,8 auf 1,2 Billionen Tonnen pro Jahr -, was auf erhöhte Verluste von Gebirgsgletschern, der Antarktis, Grönland und vom antarktischen Schelfeis zurückzuführen ist", schreiben die Forscherinnen und Forscher.



Keine guten Aussichten.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (28. Januar 2021)

Natürlich wird gegen Ende der Eiszeit das Eis verschwinden, das im Meer gebundene CO2 verstärkt freigesetzt und die normale Warmzeit beginnt.
Methan und Wasserdampf sind die ultimativen Treibhausgase. Unser dazugewurschteltes CO2 beschleunigt das nur ein wenig. Die Warmzeit kommt auch ohne uns.
Das wird Gaia, nicht verbrannte Erde. Im Übergang zur Warmzeit wird wahrsch. sogar die Sahara wieder grün, weil durch das Erwärmen der Meere mehr abregnen muß. Das dauert.
 Das ist hier ganz schön ideologisch, wie hier diskutiert wird.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2021)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Warmzeit kommt auch ohne uns...
> 
> Das ist hier ganz schön ideologisch, wie hier diskutiert wird.


Aber das der Mensch auch darauf Einfluss nimmt streitest du ja nicht ab, oder?

Oder hast du dir auch schon aus Protest einen dicken SUV gekauft?


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2021)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Natürlich wird gegen Ende der Eiszeit das Eis verschwinden, das im Meer gebundene CO2 verstärkt freigesetzt und die normale Warmzeit beginnt.


Normaler Weise hätte es kälter werden müssen, ist es aber nicht.
Weil der Menschen gemachter Klimawandel die Temperatur erhöht hat und das ist keine Meinung sondern wissenschaftlich belegter Fakt.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (28. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber das der Mensch auch darauf Einfluss nimmt streitest du ja nicht ab, oder?
> 
> Oder hast du dir auch schon aus Protest einen dicken SUV gekauft?


Hab doch geschrieben, daß wir das ein wenig beschleunigen mögen.
Ich brauche keinen SUV. Die Dinger sind für die Meisten Unsinn.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2021)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hab doch geschrieben, daß wir das ein wenig beschleunigen mögen.


Eben nicht ein  wenig.
Innerhalb von nicht mal 100 Jahren hat sich der Anteil an CO2 in der Atmosphäre verdoppelt.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (28. Januar 2021)

Nö. Hat er nicht. Zudem hatten wir zu Warmzeiten auch schon 2% CO2 und nicht nur nullkomma. Und das ohne, daß die Erde in spontaner Selbstentzündung zur Sonne wurde.
Wir könnten uns jetzt gegenseitig mit Quellenangaben bombardieren und der jeweils Andere würde aber bei seiner Meinung bleiben. Mich nerven die durch Ideologen bezahlten Studien, von denen es inzwischen mehr gibt, als echte Unabhängige. Aber da steckt so viel Geld dahinter, daß einem schlecht werden kann.
Nix für Ungut,
kampfschaaaf


----------



## Mahoy (28. Januar 2021)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Natürlich wird gegen Ende der Eiszeit das Eis verschwinden, das im Meer gebundene CO2 verstärkt freigesetzt und die normale Warmzeit beginnt.
> Methan und Wasserdampf sind die ultimativen Treibhausgase. Unser dazugewurschteltes CO2 beschleunigt das nur ein wenig. Die Warmzeit kommt auch ohne uns.


Den Planeten interessiert es ja auch nicht, ob irgend ein Mensch bei gesunder Lebensweise als fitter 80jähriger oder als verfetterter 60jähriger Halbinvalide mit Raucherlunge stirbt, aber den unmittelbar Betroffenen vielleicht schon.
Das mit der Warmzeit ist wie mit dem Tod - er kommt bestimmt, aber die meisten Menschen haben trotzdem ein Interesse daran, sein Nahen nicht zu beschleunigen.

Gerechnet auf die Zeiträume, in denen sich natürliche Warm- und Kaltzeiten abwechseln (und auf deren Stärke), leistet der menschliche Beitrag am Kilmawandel _womöglich_ (Auch darüber könnte man streiten, es ist aber für meine Argumentation nicht relevant ...) tatsächlich nur einen geringen Beitrag, jedoch ist es für die für uns erlebbaren Zeiträume durchaus erheblich, ob es zwei/drei Generationen oder auch nur 20/30 Jahre früher oder später richtig ungemütlich wird und _wie_ ungemütlich es wird.

Das ist alles Zeit, in der man sich auf das Unvermeidliche vorbereiten kann. Und deshalb sollte man alles Menschenmögliche unternehmen, um sich mehr Zeit zu verschaffen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2021)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hab doch geschrieben, daß wir das ein wenig beschleunigen mögen.


Naja, aber so ein kleiner Teil ist das auch nicht.


kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Ich brauche keinen SUV. Die Dinger sind für die Meisten Unsinn.


Ok. Ich kenne welche die kaufen sich so einen Wagen nur aus Protest.
Wenn geraten wird einen sparsamen Wagen zu fahren, kaufen die sich extra einen Spritfresser.
Weil die Erderwärmung ja nichts mit dem Menschen zu tun hat.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2021)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Mich nerven die durch Ideologen bezahlten Studien, von denen es inzwischen mehr gibt, als echte Unabhängige. Aber da steckt so viel Geld dahinter, daß einem schlecht werden kann.


Geld? Was für Geld denn?
Den Quatsch mit dem Geld lese ich ständig. Werde doch mal konkreter.
Aramco macht 100 Milliarden Dollar Gewinn pro Jahr.
Gazprom macht 24 Milliarden Dollar Gewinn. Exxon 14 Milliarden.
Wie viel Gewinn macht denn so ein Windpark?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2021)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Wir könnten uns jetzt gegenseitig mit Quellenangaben bombardieren und der jeweils Andere würde aber bei seiner Meinung bleiben.



Die einen werden bei Meinungen bleiben.
Die anderen bei Fakten.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Gerechnet auf die Zeiträume, in denen sich natürliche Warm- und Kaltzeiten abwechseln (und auf deren Stärke), leistet der menschliche Beitrag am Kilmawandel _womöglich_ (Auch darüber könnte man streiten, es ist aber für meine Argumentation nicht relevant ...) tatsächlich nur einen geringen Beitrag, jedoch ist es für die für uns erlebbaren Zeiträume durchaus erheblich, ob es zwei/drei Generationen oder auch nur 20/30 Jahre früher oder später richtig ungemütlich wird und _wie_ ungemütlich es wird.



Im Vergleich zu einem kompletten Umschlag von Kalt- in Warmzeit ist unser direkter Input tatsächlich verschwindet gering. Aber bislang kennt man auch überwiegend nur Mechanismen, die den Wechsel beschleunigen. Und keinen einzigen natürlichen Auslöser, der aktuell gegeben wäre. Zu behaupten, dass der aktuelle Klimawandel somit etwas vollkommen natürliches und nicht vom Menschen veursacht wäre, ist in etwa so "richtig" wie die Aussage "ein Mörder hat mit dem tödlichen Schuss gar nichts zu tun, der Input vom Abzug ist nichts im Vergleich zur Treibladung". 
Und wenn man sich anguckt, welche Arten während der letzten heißen Periode die Erde bevölkert haben und es heute nicht mehr tun beziehungsweise welche es heute tun, die es damals nicht gab, dann trifft auch das andere Ende der Schuss-Analogie die Sache ins Herz bzw. uns in unserer Lebensgrundlage.


----------



## DAU_0815 (28. Januar 2021)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Nö. Hat er nicht. Zudem hatten wir zu Warmzeiten auch schon 2% CO2 und nicht nur nullkomma. Und das ohne, daß die Erde in spontaner Selbstentzündung zur Sonne wurde.


Ich kann Dir auch ins Knie schießen und die Erde würde keine spontane Selbstentzündung zur Sonne haben. Nach Deiner Logik wäre es also völlig problemlos, so zu handeln? Das sehe ich anders und würde auch nie auf die Idee kommen, so etwas zu machen.

Dem Leben auf der Erde ist der Klimawandel völlig egal.  Die Evolution wird es richten, der Tod des einen macht Platz für die Andere. Aber uns Menschen kann es nicht egal sein, wenn uns die Existenzgrundlage unter den Füßen weggezogen wird.

Man muss es positiv sehen. Haben sich die Menschen erst einmal selber ausgerotten, machen Sie Platz für neue, vielleicht intelligente und vernunftbegrabte Spezien. Glücklich bin ich mit diesem Zustand nicht, denn mit einer nicht geringen Anzahl von Menschen könnte man wirklich sinnvolle Dinge machen. Mit den meisten aber leider nicht. Deren Intelligenz endet am Brett vor dem Kopf, deren Habgier ist unermesslich und deren Egoismus schreiend.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viel Gewinn macht denn so ein Windpark?


Fantastillionen! Aber lies selber.




__





						Prokon (Unternehmen) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2021)

Die Diskussion ist müßig und man kann den Klimawandel komplett aus der Diskussion um die Maßnahmen streichen. 

Verbrenner? Öl? Alleine schon Geopolitisch richtiger Mist, die lokalen Emissionen existieren auch etc
Auch Batterieautos werden Stau verursachen und so weiter.


----------



## Eckism (29. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder hast du dir auch schon aus Protest einen dicken SUV gekauft?


Also das mit diesen SUV hab ich ja noch nie verstanden...
Der Opel Mokka mit Euro 6 1,2 Litermotörchen ist ne Umweltsau und mein zartes Euro5 3 Liter Diesel Motörchen ist supi, weil der in nem Kombi steckt?
Mir soll es ja recht sein, meine Eltern werden ihren Euro6 SUV wohl verkaufen und mein Umweltfreundliches Auto weiternutzen...aber verstehen tu ich das trotzdem nicht.


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Also das mit diesen SUV hab ich ja noch nie verstanden...
> Der Opel Mokka mit Euro 6 1,2 Litermotörchen ist ne Umweltsau und mein zartes Euro5 3 Liter Diesel Motörchen ist supi, weil der in nem Kombi steckt?
> Mir soll es ja recht sein, meine Eltern werden ihren Euro6 SUV wohl verkaufen und mein Umweltfreundliches Auto weiternutzen...aber verstehen tu ich das trotzdem nicht.


Es mag sein das es da Ausnahmen gibt. Aber meines Wissens verbrauchen die im Schnitt mehr.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2021)

Der Opel Mokka ist ein sogenannter "Kompakt-SUV". Das ist ein Euphemismus der Autoindustrie für "Kleinwagen oder knapp darüber, mit genug überflüssigem Material dran, damit er aussieht wie ein SUV".

Und für das, was der Mokka in jeglicher Kategorie bietet, sind die Verbrauchswerte unterirdisch. Klarer Fall von Style over substance, wie bei den größeren Brüdern.

Wenn ein SUV bereits ein Geländewagen-Fake ist, wie muss man dann ein Fake vom Fake bewerten? - Eben.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Der Opel Mokka mit Euro 6 1,2 Litermotörchen ist ne Umweltsau


Genau. Die gleiche Plattform findet man auch im corsa und der ist sparsamer.


----------



## Eckism (29. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es mag sein das es da Ausnahmen gibt. Aber meines Wissens verbrauchen die im Schnitt mehr.


Mir gehen die Teile auch total aufn Keks, man sieht dahinter nix und sind lahm. 
Ich verstehe aber auch die meisten Leute, die sich so ein Ding kaufen, ältere Leute fallen in mein Auto rein und schälen sich anschließen 5 Minuten lang wieder raus.
Und die meisten SUV haben nicht mehr als ein 2 Litermotörchen und werden von Leuten gefahren, die eh nicht schnell unterwegs sind, von daher ist das generelle SUV-gehate völliger Quatsch, nur weils auch Leistungsstarke SUVs gibt...gibts bei Kombis auch, bei Limosinen, bei Kleinwagen, bei Kompaktsportwagen usw.


----------



## Albatros1 (29. Januar 2021)

Im Prinzip müßten wir mehr Augenmerk auf die Vorbereitung einer Temperaturveränderung legen statt auf eine Begrenzung die wir so schnell gar nicht erreichen können. Noch haben wir eine zu sehr egozentrische Sichtweise auf kommende Probleme.
Die bisherigen Maßnahmen sind häufig mit wirtschaftlichen Interessen und erhöhtem Ressourcenverbrauch verbunden. Ebenso meist international gar nicht umsetzbar.
Wir haben teilweise ein abschreckendes Beispiel geliefert oder relativ wenig erreicht. Trotz hohem Einsatz an Kapital, Verwaltung und schwer handhabbaren Regelungen.
Nur weil etwas logisch klingt oder populär ist muß es nicht sinnvoll sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es mag sein das es da Ausnahmen gibt. Aber meines Wissens verbrauchen die im Schnitt mehr.



Eckism hat bereits in früheren Diskussionen mehrfach betont, dass umweltschonendes Fahren nicht seine Stärke ist. Nur weil ein SUV weniger verbraucht, als seine Karre, heißt das also noch lange nicht, dass das SUV wenig verbraucht.  Vernünftige Benziner sind sowieso nicht PSAs Stärke und Opel insbesondere ist zuletzt mit eher hohen Verbräuchen aufgefallen. Wenn man das dann noch als SUV verpackt... ... kann man eigentlich immer noch nicht den Verbrauch des Mokka erklären. Der ursprüngliche C4 Cactus 110 war performanter, ebenfalls mit robustem Äußeren gesegnet, hat trotz 7 Jahre älterer Technik das gleiche verbraucht und trotzdem noch etwas mehr Transportleistung geboten.

Anyway: Der nagelneue 100 PS Mokka B wird mit 4,6 l auf 100 km angegeben und kann 2 Personen + 1105 l Ladung in 10,6 s auf 100, maximal auf 188 bringen. Leider ist es unmöglich, ein Vergleichsobjekt zu finden, dass den gleichen Nichtnutzwert auf ebenfalls 4,2 m Länge aerodynamisch unterbringt – vom Platzangebot und Leistung spielt der Mokka in etwa in der Klasse eines A2, aber der war 45 cm kürzer. Ähnliches gilt für die nur wenig engeren VW up & Co. In dieser Klasse baut einfach niemand Reisewagen, sondern vor allem kleine Stadt-Autos, die nur Parkraum-effizient sind, aber meist einen miserablen cW-Wert haben. (Dank kleinerer Frontfläche dann oft den gleichen Luftwiderstand wie so ein ""Kompakt""-Crossover). Bliebe also höchstens das Umkehrprinzip: Wieviel mehr könnte man mit dem Aufwand bekommen, wenn man kein Opel SUV nimmt? Mit vier Jahre alter Technik z.B. einen Fabi Combi 1,0. Ist knapp 10 cm länger, 11 km/h flotter und eine Sekunde schneller auf Tempo und transportiert ein Drittel mehr Ladung, verbraucht aber gemäß Herstellerangabe 0,2 l weniger.
(Praxisverbräuche wären natürlich besser und fallen gerade bei SUVs wegen der miesen Aerodynamik schnell spürbar höher aus, liegen für einen nagelneuen SUV aber halt nicht vor.)


----------



## Eckism (30. Januar 2021)

Der Opel Mokka war nur ein Beispiel. Zudem spielt die Höchstgeschwindigkeit bzw. Aerodynamik kaum eine Rolle, weil die SUV-Verbote ja hauptsächlich in Städten gefordert werden. Wenn, dann müsste man ein Maximalgewicht oder Leistungsbegrenzung in Innenstädten fordern...oder Maximalhöhe bei der Bodenfreiheit.^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2021)

Bodenfreiheit haben vor allem die Crossover doch sowieso nicht. Bei meiner letzten Autosuche habe ich u.a. den alten GLA etwas näher angeguckt und der steht offiziell mit 134 mm da. Ist bei Mercedes zwar immer die Minimalangabe/Vollbeladen, sodass es normalerweise eher 160 mm sein werden, aber das ist kaum mehr als bei einem Kompakten Mazda 3 und weniger als bei manch kleinem Van (Scenic: 170 mm)

Bei SUVs in Städten geht es um den Platzverbrauch, schlechte Übersicht (für alle anderen Verkehrsteilnehmenr, aber auch im Nahbereich für den SUV-Fahrer selbst) und die Verletzungsgefahr bei Kollisionen mit Kindern, aber nicht um den Verbrauch. Dementsprechend sind Verbote auch praktisch unmöglich (wüsste auch nicht, dass die auf irgend einer beachtenswerten Ebene gefordert werden), weil sich SUVs in diesen Eigenschaften nicht von Lieferwagen unterscheiden. Dass sie trotzdem als Problem wahrgenommen werden, liegt an ihrer Anzahl: Lieferwagen nerven zwar auch zunehmend mehr Leute, aber SUVs gibt es 10-20 mal so viele. Und damit wird aus einer gelegentlichen Situation, die erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit erfordert, ein Dauerproblem. Man kann aber niemanden verbieten, einen SUV zu fahren, nur weil das seine 9 Nachbarn auch schon machen und 10 SUVs zu viel sind.

Muss man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht. Statt neuer, sinnloser Verbote einzuführen, muss man einfach mal die bestehenden, sinnvollen durchsetzen. Das heißt sofort abschleppen, wenn jemand über die Grenzen einer Parklücke hinausragt und sofort rauswinken und zur Nachprüfung schicken, wenn jemand unfähig ist, innerhalb seiner Spur zu fahren. Binnen kürzester Zeit würde kaum noch jemand Autos haben wollen, die zu breit und unübersichtlich für Innenstädte sind.

Aber: Das ist insgesamt nur ein kleiner Teil der SUV-Gegnerschaft. Die meiste Kritik an den Kisten hört man wegen der Ressourcenverschwendung und die schlägt nur eingeschränkt in der Stadt zu (viele nicht-SUV sind mittlerweile genauso übergewichtig), sondern auf der Autobahn. 15-30% Mehrverbrauch gegenüber einem Fahrzeug mit vergleichbarer (Transport-)Leistung, nur damit es "fett" aussieht, kann sich die Menschheit nicht mehr leisten.


----------



## Eckism (30. Januar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bodenfreiheit haben vor allem die Crossover doch sowieso nicht. Bei meiner letzten Autosuche habe ich u.a. den alten GLA etwas näher angeguckt und der steht offiziell mit 134 mm da. Ist bei Mercedes zwar immer die Minimalangabe/Vollbeladen, sodass es normalerweise eher 160 mm sein werden, aber das ist kaum mehr als bei einem Kompakten Mazda 3 und weniger als bei manch kleinem Van (Scenic: 170 mm)
> 
> Bei SUVs in Städten geht es um den Platzverbrauch, schlechte Übersicht (für alle anderen Verkehrsteilnehmenr, aber auch im Nahbereich für den SUV-Fahrer selbst) und die Verletzungsgefahr bei Kollisionen mit Kindern, aber nicht um den Verbrauch.


Ich hab mich noch nie so wirklich mit SUVs beschäftigt, dachte, die sind auch Hochbeinig.
Der Tucson von meinem Vater braucht weniger Parkfläche als mein Kombi, die wenigsten fahren einen Q7.

Mit der Verletzungsgefahr stimmt allerdings, wollte mir Anfangs so einen SQ7 TDI kaufen, aber da sieht man ja überhaupt nix vor sich, was nicht mindestens 1,7m hoch ist. Solche Dinger sollten wirklich verboten werden, da killt man ohne etwas davon zu ahnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2021)

Der aktuelle Tucson passt ohne angelegte Außenspiegel auch nicht auf einen normalen 2 m Parkstreifen und mit muss man schon gut die Mitte treffen. Da darf man sich nicht von einem "sind doch nur 10 cm mehr" täuschen lassen -  ausgehend von 20-30 cm Spielraum haben überbreite Kisten mal eben nur noch halb so viel Reserven. Dass das schon lange kein SUV-exklusives Problem mehr ist, stimmt, aber die Quote der überbreiten Autos ist in dem Segment einfach größer und rein von der Beobachtung werden die Dinger viel häufiger schief/mit zuviel Abstand zum Bordstein abgestellt als "normale" Autos. Vermutlich weil sie so im Nahbereich so unübersichtlich sind.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Januar 2021)

Was mich zusätzlich etwas stört, ist die psychologische Komponente. SUVs werden bevorzugt von Personen gewählt, die entweder unsicher im Straßenverkehr sind und sich mit etwas mehr Material rundherum und höherer Sitzposition sicherer fühlen, oder solchen, die darauf hoffen, dass der Nimbus der Stärke ihre eigene Unsicherheit überspielt oder gar kuriert. Also genau die Art Fahrer, die denkbar ungeeignet für ein Fahrzeug mit eingeschränkter Sicht im Nahbereich und erhöhtem Manövrieraufwand (und teilweise Übermotorisierung) sind.
Dass der Tiger im Tank nicht hilfreich ist, wenn ein Esel am Steuer sitzt, hat sich ja bereits herumgesprochen. Nacktmulle im Wolfspelz sind allerdings auch nicht besser.

Die Statistik war und ist dann auch eindeutig, was die Lobby natürlich nicht davon abgehalten hat, zumindest fleißig Zweifel an selbiger zu säen.
Mein "Lieblings"-Argument ist dabei, dass die Zahl der SUVs ja viel stärker zugenommen habe als die Zahl der Unfälle mit selbigen. Dass Fahrzeuge der selben Klasse im selben Zeitraum verstärkt mit Assistenzsystemen ausgestattet wurden, um sowohl den typenspezifischen und menschlichen Makel einigermaßen zu kompensieren, während gleichzeitig  das Portfolio zunehmend um "Kompakt-SUVs" erweitert wurde, wurde dabei gekonnt übersehen.
Auch den Umstand, dass andere Fahrzeugklassen bei mehr Zulassungen eine viel geringere bis gar keine Erhöhung der Unfallzahlen aufweisen, hat man bei den Gegenargumentationen wohlweislich ausgeklammert.

Gut, das hat jetzt nichts mit der Umweltbelastung zu tun, zeigt aber, dass SUVs und SUV-artige in jeder Kategorie in die falsche Richtung gehen. Wenn sich Befürworter darauf beschränken müssen, die Nachteile kleinzureden, ohne Vorteile benennen zu können, ist der Drops im Prinzip gelutscht.


----------



## Eckism (7. Februar 2021)

Diese miese Klimaerwärmung, wir haben wohl schon auf durchgehenden Sommerbetrieb umgestellt...kaum fällt ne Flocke Schnee ist Chaos pur in Deutschland.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Diese miese Klimaerwärmung, wir haben wohl schon auf durchgehenden Sommerbetrieb umgestellt...kaum fällt ne Flocke Schnee ist Chaos pur in Deutschland.


War doch schon immer so. Der alte Witz lautet:

Treffen sich zwei Schneeflocken auf dem Weg nach unten.
Sagt die eine zur anderen: Na, wohin geht's?
Nach Österreich zum Wintersport. Und du?
Nach Deutschland, Chaos anrichten.


----------



## Eckism (7. Februar 2021)

Guck Dir das in den Nachrichten doch mal an...da liegen 2cm Schnee und keine Straßenbahn, Zug oder Bus fährt mehr.
Bei uns das gleiche, Kein Zug weit und breit...bei kaum messbaren 3 cm Schnee. 
Mich stört das ja nicht, aber es ist für die Leute, die drauf angewiesen sind echt lächerlich...der Winterdienst ist hier im übrigen auch raus, scheint denen zu kalt zu sein. Der Schnee auf der Straße ist eine richtig geil festgefahren Eisfläche, mal sehen, was das morgenfrüh wird, optimalerweise wohne ich in einem Talkessel und muss auf jedenfall erstmal Berghoch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2021)

Driften macht Spaß 
Temperaturen ein Stück unter Null sind für Anfang Februar jedenfalls keine Seltenheit (und ohne Klimawandel wären sie die Regel), kommt halt nur selten vor dass wir gleichzeitig Niederschlag haben. (Leider. Ich mag Schnee. Aber stattdessen bekommt man ja fast nur noch "unter 0 und trocken" oder "über 0 und Regen", also Herbstwetter.)


----------



## Eckism (8. Februar 2021)

Driften macht aber nur Spaß, wenn der Frontspoiler nicht permanent in Eisplatten hängt...ich fahr schließlich keinen Geländewagen oder SUV. Kalt und trocken ist auch ok, kalte Luft macht mehr Leistung beim Auto und durch die Trockenheit kann man die auch nutzen. Und ich kann meinen ollen Honda fahren, der steht momentan traurig und Schneebedeckt aufn Parkplatz.


----------



## ISchneeWeissI (10. Februar 2021)

Klimawandel hin oder her, aber da kann man die Linken voll miteinbeziehen ich war 2 Jahre am Wirtschaftshof und ja jeder Study ein Iphone und zu Mittag ein Macbook, ja sie setzen sich voll dafuer ein  N Scheiss ein Macbook zu zerlegen ist grausam wenn selbst eine Tastatur geniettet ist, in jedem Acer ist die Tastatur geklippt.

Macbooks ab 2017 wurden gesammelt und an eine Spezialfirma verkauft weil sich das bei uns keiner antun wollte, RAM verloetet, Akku ins Gehaeuse geklebt und dann mit dem 2019 die Tastatur sogar vernietet 


Wer in allers Welt vernittet im Jahr 2019 die Tastatur mit dem Rahmen  
Das kostet sogar extra bei Foxconn, wenn man das will warum auch immer pro Keyboard 2,31$


Bin jetzt mit 21 nicht mehr am Wrtschaftshof, aber Macbook werden nicht mehr angenommen die gehoeren jetzt in den Sondermuell


----------



## Adi1 (6. März 2021)

Sieht nicht so gut aus ...









						Globale CO₂-Emissionen: Die Welt hat auf Pause gedrückt – nicht Reset
					

Vor gut fünf Jahren wurde der Klimavertrag von Paris beschlossen – doch wie weit sind die Staaten der Welt bei der Umsetzung? Forscher haben nun eine Zwischenbilanz gezogen.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2021)

> Soja, Palmöl und Rindfleisch besonders für Abholzung verantwortlich​Neben Wäldern müsse das EU-Gesetz auch andere Ökosysteme schützen. Denn ansonsten verlagere sich die Naturzerstörung nur vom Wald auf andere Ökosysteme wie Feuchtgebiete, Grasland und Savannen. Diese seien jedoch für Klima, Artenvielfalt und den Lebensunterhalt von Menschen vor Ort genauso wichtig wie tropische Wälder
> 
> Am meisten tropischen Wald zerstörten im Untersuchungszeitraum von 2005 bis 2017 die Importe von Soja, Palmöl und Rindfleisch, gefolgt von Holzprodukten, Kakao und Kaffee. In Brasilien, Indonesien und Paraguay habe der EU-Konsum am meisten Waldfläche vernichtet. Durch die importierte Entwaldung habe die EU 2017 indirekt 116 Millionen Tonnen CO2-Emissionen verursacht. Das entspreche mehr als einem Viertel der EU-Emissionen aus der Landwirtschaft im selben Jahr.


EU ist zweitgrößter Waldzerstörer

Es ist 5 vor 12. Oder sogar schon 12.


----------



## Eckism (15. April 2021)

5 vor 12 bzw. 12 ist jaerstmal Halbzeit...da haben andere noch ein paar Mio. Jahre Zeit, unseren Mist auszubügeln...warum also so ein Stress?


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2021)

Ja. Nach mir die Sintflut.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist 5 vor 12. Oder sogar schon 12.


Lustig ist ja, dass man seit Jahren versucht, die Temperaturerhöhung auf 1,5 Grad festzusetzen.
Das bedeutet also, dass man so gesehen schon aufgegeben hat, die Klimaerwärmung zu stoppen, sondern jetzt daran interessiert ist, dass es nicht noch wärmer wird, was aber offenbar auch nicht klappt, da man niemanden zwingt, den CO2 Ausstoß zu reduzieren. Man macht einfach weiter wie bisher, da man hofft, dass die schweren Auswirkungen in eine Zeit fallen, in der man eh nicht mehr lebt.
Es ist genau das gleiche Verhalten, das man schon beim Atommüll beobachten konnte. Irgendwann wird man schon was erfunden haben, mit dem man den Strahlungskram bekämpfen kann und heute wird genauso argumentiert. Man wird schon was erfinden, mit dem man einfach das CO2 wieder neutralisieren kann.


----------



## Poulton (15. April 2021)

Und weils so schön war:








						Energiechartavertrag - Investitionsschutz und Klimaschutz im Konflikt
					

Der Energiechartavertrag ist ein internationales Investitionsabkommen mit über 50 Staaten, darunter auch die EU-Länder. Das Problem: Wenn Staaten aufgrund des Klimawandels aus Energieträgern aussteigen wollen, dann drohen ihnen Klagen in Milliardenhöhe.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lustig ist ja, dass man seit Jahren versucht, die Temperaturerhöhung auf 1,5 Grad festzusetzen.
> Das bedeutet also, dass man so gesehen schon aufgegeben hat, die Klimaerwärmung zu stoppen, sondern jetzt daran interessiert ist, dass es nicht noch wärmer wird, was aber offenbar auch nicht klappt, da man niemanden zwingt, den CO2 Ausstoß zu reduzieren. Man macht einfach weiter wie bisher, da man hofft, dass die schweren Auswirkungen in eine Zeit fallen, in der man eh nicht mehr lebt.
> Es ist genau das gleiche Verhalten, das man schon beim Atommüll beobachten konnte. Irgendwann wird man schon was erfunden haben, mit dem man den Strahlungskram bekämpfen kann und heute wird genauso argumentiert. Man wird schon was erfinden, mit dem man einfach das CO2 wieder neutralisieren kann.



Von den 1,5 K sind knapp 1 K schon eingetreten und ein Großteil dessen, was für 1,5 K emitiert werden darf, ist auch schon in der Luft. Das 1,5-K-Ziel entspricht bereits einer Vollbremsung. Aber nein, praktisch versucht niemand die Erderwärmung darauf festzusetzen. Das Maximum, was bislang erreicht wurde, ist ein Zielformulierung von Politikern, dass erstrebenswert wäre, wenn es ei +1,5 K bleibt. Aber es gilt nicht einmal zu erreichendes, sondern eben nur als erstrebenswertes Ziel. Maßnahmen unternimmt man nur für offiziell +2,0 K. Aber auch nicht "maximal 2,0 K sicher", sondern für "die Chancen stehen 50:50, dass es über oder unter +2,0 K wird". Und selbst dass nicht dauerhaft, sondern nur für 2100, was bedeutet, dass die Temperatur danach auch laut offiziellem Ziel auf >>2,0 K steigt. Und dieses nichts von Ziel wird nicht jetzt direkt mit maximaler Kraft angestrebt, sondern es wird jetzt nur das auf die Tagesordnung gesetzt, was unbedingt nötig ist, damit die eine 50%-Chance auf 2,0-K-in-2100 bestehen bleibt in der Annahme, dass künftige Generationen alles nur irgendwie mögliche machen, um das Ziel noch irgendwie erreichen. Und dieses Nichts-Tun für ein Nicht-Ziel steht auch wirklich nur auf der Tagesordnung zu Beginn der Verhandlungen. Am Ende selbiger wird dann die Hälfte davon in offizielle Politik gegossen und dass dann auch nicht für "sofort", sondern meist für "die nächsten 10 bis 15 Jahre", wovon erneut das meiste in die nächste Legislaturperiode verschoben wird und am Ende gar nicht stattfindet. Deutschland hat dank Corona mit Mühe und Not letztes Jahr ein Niveau geschafft, dass für +3 K reichen könnte. Insgesamt befindet sich die Welt eher auf einem Kurs für +3,5 K in 2100, wenn man von einer weiteren Steigerung der Maßnahmen mit heutiger Geschwindigkeit ausgeht, und auf 5,5 K, wenn das heutige Niveau gehalten wird. Bei Fortzeichnung bis 2200 wären dass dann vermutlich 7-8-9 K. 

Wobei man ganz klar sagen muss: Vorhersagen in der Dimension sind überhaupt nicht möglich. Temperaturänderungen bis +2 K können wir noch aus den Temperaturschwankungen um die letzten Eiszeiten herum ableiten, aber als es das letzte Mal +5 K bis +6 K gab, existierten die Alpen noch nicht und große Teile Europas lagen unter der Paratethys. Der Himalaya fing gerade erst an sich zu bilden und die Antarktis war auch noch nicht lange ein isolierter Südkontinent, entsprechend sahen die großen Meeresströmungen und Windfelder und mit ihnen die Wärmeverteilung ganz anders aus als heute. Auch wurde das Niveau damals ausgehend von einem noch wärmeren Klima erreicht (die Wanderung des antarktischen Kontinents hatte da vermutlich sehr großen Einfluss), sodass viele der heute beobachten Beschleunigungsmechanismen (Eisschmelze, Methanfreisetzung, Wüstenbildung) gar nicht auftreten konnten, es ging schließlich in Gegenrichtung. Das letzte Mal, dass sich die Erde ausgehend von dem heutigen Niveau um mehr als 5 K über das heutige Niveau erwärmte, war vor dem auftreten der Dinosaurier (vermutlich ohne Freisetzung von Methan, weil es schlicht noch keine Lagerstätten fossiler Brennstoffe gab) auf einem Planeten mit komplett anderen Wärmetransporten und komplett anderer Fauna. Das laufende Experiment ist also ein absoltes Erstlingswerk und somit auch für Wissenschaftler schwer vorherzusagen. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass klimatologische Vorhersagen jenseits von +2-+3 K sowieso niemanden interessieren dürften. Jenseits davon wird es wichtig, wie sich Überschwemmungen ganzer Nationen, Nahrungsknappheit, sowohl wortwörtliche als auch infrastrukturbezogene Verwüstung und verlagernde Süßwasserressourcen in Völkerwanderungen und Kriegen niederschlagen.)


----------



## Adi1 (17. April 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das laufende Experiment ist also ein absoltes Erstlingswerk und somit auch für Wissenschaftler schwer vorherzusagen. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass klimatologische Vorhersagen jenseits von +2-+3 K sowieso niemanden interessieren dürften. Jenseits davon wird es wichtig, wie sich Überschwemmungen ganzer Nationen, Nahrungsknappheit, sowohl wortwörtliche als auch infrastrukturbezogene Verwüstung und verlagernde Süßwasserressourcen in Völkerwanderungen und Kriegen niederschlagen.)


Wenn wir als Spezie überleben wollen,
hilft letztendlich nur strikte Geburtenkontrolle,
und eine gleichmässige Verteilung des Wohlstandes.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2021)

Um die Art würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. _Homo sapiens_ ist verdammt resilient. Aber die Gesellschaft bzw. die Zivilisation wird so keinen langen Fortbestand haben und nach einer gesteuerten, sinnvollen Erneuerung sieht es derzeit nicht aus, eher nach einem Frontalcrash mit Naturgesetzen die bis in die letzte Sekunde ignoriert werden.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um die Art würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. _Homo sapiens_ ist verdammt resilient. Aber die Gesellschaft bzw. die Zivilisation wird so keinen langen Fortbestand haben und nach einer gesteuerten, sinnvollen Erneuerung sieht es derzeit nicht aus, eher nach einem Frontalcrash mit Naturgesetzen die bis in die letzte Sekunde ignoriert werden.


War es nicht Albert Einstein, welcher prognostizierte, dass der Mensch irgendwann wieder mit ne Keule in der Hand in einer Höhle sitzt?


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> War es nicht Albert Einstein, welcher prognostizierte, dass der Mensch irgendwann wieder mit ne Keule in der Hand in einer Höhle sitzt?


Einstein sagte mal, dass er nicht wisse, mit welchen Waffen man im dritten Weltkrieg kämpfen werde, im vierten werden es aber wieder Keulen und steine sein.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einstein sagte mal, dass er nicht wisse, mit welchen Waffen man im dritten Weltkrieg kämpfen werde, im vierten werden es aber wieder Keulen und steine sein.


Ok. Das Ergebnis wäre dann ja quasi das selbe.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ok. Das Ergebnis wäre dann ja quasi das selbe.


Einstein geht halt davon aus, dass es immer weltweite Konflikte geben wird, die in einem globalen Krieg enden werden.
Ich hoffe ja, dass das nicht mehr passieren wird, da ich davon ausgehe, dass die Menschen gelernt haben, dass ein Weltkrieg nur Nachteile nach sich zieht und niemand einen dritten Weltkrieg gewinnen kann.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einstein geht halt davon aus, dass es immer weltweite Konflikte geben wird, die in einem globalen Krieg enden werden.
> Ich hoffe ja, dass das nicht mehr passieren wird, da ich davon ausgehe, dass die Menschen gelernt haben, dass ein Weltkrieg nur Nachteile nach sich zieht und niemand einen dritten Weltkrieg gewinnen kann.


Wie ich schon schrieb: im Endeffekt ist es egal, wenn die Erde kaum noch bewohnbar ist.
Ob durch Kriege verursacht oder andere massive Umweltzerstörungen.
Das Ergebnis ist das selbe.
Und für eine Weiterentwicklung der Zivilisation ist da alles nicht gerade förderlich.
Da drauf hatte ich mich bezogen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. April 2021)

Studie: Klimaneutralität in Deutschland schon 2045 möglich
					

Einer Studie zufolge könnte Deutschland schon fünf Jahre früher klimaneutral sein als geplant. Dafür sei aber mehr Tempo beim Klimaschutz nötig - etwa ein früherer Kohleausstieg, mehr E-Autos und schnellerer Ökostrom-Ausbau.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Edit:

Die Bundesregierung wurde heute vom Bundesverfassungsgericht dazu verpflichtet das Klimaschutzgesetz zu verschärfen, um die Klimaziele einzuhalten.









						Beschluss zum Klimaschutz: Ein Signal für die junge Generation
					

Das Klimaschutzgesetz verletze die Freiheitsrechte einer ganzen Generation, urteilen die Verfassungsrichter - und erteilen dem Gesetzgeber einen schwierigen Auftrag. Frank Bräutigam über eine Entscheidung mit Signalwirkung.




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						BVerfG macht Druck beim Klimaschutz
					

Die Politik muss beim Klimaschutz nachbessern, um die Freiheitsrechte künftiger Generationen zu schützen.




					www.lto.de
				






			
				LTO.de schrieb:
			
		

> Klimaschutzauftrag hat "besondere internationale Dimension"​In Artikel 20a des Grundgesetzes heißt es: "Der Staat schützt auch in Verantwortung für die künftigen Generationen die natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen und die Tiere im Rahmen der verfassungsmäßigen Ordnung durch die Gesetzgebung und nach Maßgabe von Gesetz und Recht durch die vollziehende Gewalt und die Rechtsprechung."
> 
> Hierauf bezieht sich das Gericht. Es dürfe nicht einer Generation zugestanden werden, "unter vergleichsweise milder Reduktionslast große Teile des CO2-Budgets zu verbrauchen, wenn damit zugleich den nachfolgenden Generationen eine radikale Reduktionslast überlassen und deren Leben umfassenden Freiheitseinbußen ausgesetzt würde".
> 
> Der Klimaschutzverpflichtung aus Art. 20a GG steht nicht entgegen, dass Klima und Erderwärmung globale Phänomene seien und die Probleme des Klimawandels daher nicht durch die Klimaschutzbeiträge eines Staates allein gelöst werden können. "Der Klimaschutzauftrag des Art. 20a GG hat eine besondere internationale Dimension". hieß es. Art. 20a GG verpflichte den Staat, eine Lösung des Klimaschutzproblems gerade auch auf überstaatlicher Ebene zu suchen, er könne sich seiner Verantwortung nicht durch den Hinweis auf die Emissionen in andern Staaten entziehen. "Aus der spezifischen Angewiesenheit auf die internationale Staatengemeinschaft folgt vielmehr umgekehrt die verfassungsrechtliche Notwendigkeit, eigene Maßnahmen zum Klimaschutz tatsächlich zu ergreifen und für andere Staaten keine Anreize zu setzen, das erforderliche Zusammenwirken zu unterlaufen", entschied das BVerfG.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mir mal eben das Klimaprofil der peruanischen Stadt "Lima" angeguckt:

Lima Klima

Finde ich sehr interessant. Die Stadt liegt am Meer und gleichzeitig in der Wüste.  Und obwohl sie in der Wüste liegt bekommt sie relativ wenig Sonne ab und es ist auch im Sommer nicht so warm. Die Temperaturen von Winter und Sommer unterscheiden sich kaum. Was noch auffällt und wohl typisch für die Wüste ist, ist der sehr geringe Niederschlag. Ohne das Trinkwasser des Rio Rimac, welcher in den Anden entspringt, hätte die Stadt ein massives Trinkwasserproblem. Spätestens dann wenn die Gletscher abgeschmolzen sind müssen sie ihr Trinkwasser anders gewinnen. Z.B. durch Aufbereitungsanlagen für Salzwasser. Wie es die Israelis tun.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. August 2021)

Golfstrom-System nähert sich womöglich kritischer Schwelle und Zusammenbruch
					

Die Atlantische Umwälzströmung beziehungsweise der Golfstrom nähert sich womöglich tatsächlich seinem Zusammenbruch. Der dürfte schwerwiegende Folgen haben.




					www.heise.de
				




Es sieht gar nicht gut aus. Praktisch gesehen ist das der Grund für die Vergletscherungen in Europa in der Vergangenheit gewesen auch bekannt als Eiszeiten. Das letzte Mal hatte wir den Salat bis vor 11000 Jahren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2021)

Schade, dass die tatsächlichen Erkenntnisse nicht frei zugänglich oder auch nur abschätzbar sind. So sehe ich da nur ein paar Allgemeinplätze ("ist wichtig"), deren Bezug aber reichlich unklar bleibt, und viele Fakultative, aber weder Zahlen zum "was ist" noch zu etwaigen, kritischen Grenzen. Wenn eine Reihe von umstrittenen Ungewissheiten (ist es bistabil? sehen wir eine Destabilierung? Liegt die Grenze irgendwo in der Nähe des heutigen Niveaus?) aufeinander gestapelt werden müssen für eine Prohezeiung und die irgendwie alle aus einer Quelle kommt und die nicht mal versucht, mit harten Zahlen um sich zu schmeißen...


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es sieht gar nicht gut aus. Praktisch gesehen ist das der Grund für die Vergletscherungen in Europa in der Vergangenheit gewesen auch bekannt als Eiszeiten. Das letzte Mal hatte wir den Salat bis vor 11000 Jahren.


Hmm, krass. Gleichzeitig soll auch der Jetstream schwächer werden.
Wenn der Jetstream einrastet

Das könnte alles zusammen extreme Wetterereignisse begünstigen und häufiger werden lassen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schade, dass die tatsächlichen Erkenntnisse nicht frei zugänglich oder auch nur abschätzbar sind. So sehe ich da nur ein paar Allgemeinplätze ("ist wichtig"), deren Bezug aber reichlich unklar bleibt, und viele Fakultative, aber weder Zahlen zum "was ist" noch zu etwaigen, kritischen Grenzen. Wenn eine Reihe von umstrittenen Ungewissheiten (ist es bistabil? sehen wir eine Destabilierung? Liegt die Grenze irgendwo in der Nähe des heutigen Niveaus?) aufeinander gestapelt werden müssen für eine Prohezeiung und die irgendwie alle aus einer Quelle kommt und die nicht mal versucht, mit harten Zahlen um sich zu schmeißen...


Das passt in die Narrative, die Autoren sind zu doof oder haben keine Lust den Zusamnenhang herzustellen , WEIL es warm werden MUSS.
Der Golfstrom droht wegen zu viel geschmozenem Süßwasser abzureißen = der direkte Grund ist der Klimawandel. Sollte es mal geschehen, haben wir, Europäer die A-Karte gezogen. Ihn wiederherzustellen ist eine unbekannte Mamutsaufgabe. Die Abkühlung würde zu deutlich höherem Energueverbrauch im Winter führen. Das würde wiederum das Abschmelzen vom Eis auf Grönland besvhleunigen, ein Teufelskreis.


RyzA schrieb:


> Hmm, krass. Gleichzeitig soll auch der Jetstream schwächer werden.
> Wenn der Jetstream einrastet
> 
> Das könnte alles zusammen extreme Wetterereignisse begünstigen und häufiger werden lassen.


*Ja, das Sahnehäubchen.*


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (8. August 2021)

Die extremen Wetterverhältnisse sehen wir schon seit Jahren - es kommt jetzt nur stärker ins Bewusstsein, was imo auch dringend nötig ist.


----------



## seahawk (8. August 2021)

Guter Artikel zum Hochwasser an der Ahr und warum Klimawandel nicht das Problem ist. 









						Hochwasser im Ahrtal: Déjà-vu der Katastrophe
					

War die Flutkatastrophe im Ahrtal ein bislang einmaliges Ereignis und schon der Vorbote des Klimawandels? Zwei Bonner Geoforscher sind skeptisch – und liefern neue Erkenntnisse.




					www.faz.net


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2021)

Ich glaube trotzdem, dass die schweren Wetterereignisse, Folgen des Klimawandels sind und auch zunehmen werden.
Die meisten Experten sind sich da einig.

Hier noch ein interessantes Video wie Wale auch etwas zum Klimaschutz beitragen: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ToFqlmimjI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn sie nicht zuviel Plastikmüll im Magen haben.
Was auch noch ein ganz großes Problem und eine Gefahr für viele Meeresbewohner ist.
Neben der Übersäuerung der Meere und Überfischungen.


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube trotzdem, dass die schweren Wetterereignisse, Folgen des Klimawandels sind und auch zunehmen werden.


Das Problem ist immer dass es um Wahrscheinlichkeiten geht.
Natürlich konnte es Extremwettererwignisse auch vorher geben, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass sie auftraten waren halt andere.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Problem ist immer dass es um Wahrscheinlichkeiten geht.
> Natürlich konnte es Extremwettererwignisse auch vorher geben, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass sie auftraten waren halt andere.


Eben. Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit das sie zunehmen (und heftiger werden)  steigt.


----------



## TollerHecht (10. August 2021)

Nach mehreren Dokus und zwei Büchern zum Thema Atomkraft  (funktionsweise und etwas philosophischer Mist) plus  dem Twitter Blödsinn den ich lesen musste (es ist eine reine Degeneration dort). Bin ich für mich selbst zum Entschluss gekommen dass falls das Problem mit der Atommüllendlagerung HOFFENTLICH irgendwann in den nächsten 10 Jahren behoben ist, die Atomkraft vorerst der Weg sein wird um schnell und effizient die Treibhausgas Belastung zu entschärfen, auch wenn ich nicht davon ausgehe dass wir das Klimaziel nicht mal auch nur annährend erreichen werden. Vor allem wenn selbst jegliche Offshore Wind/Solar anlagen die wir jetzt bauen könnten nicht mal 1/6 unseres Energiehaushaltest decken könnten.

Ich muss echt sagen mit dem Atomausstieg der zwar vom Bundestag letztendlich abgewunken wurde, aber überhaupt durch die Grünen ins Rollen kam hat man sich selbst eine Grube gegraben, auch wenn es hier sicherlich viele Sympathisanten der Grünen Partei gibt, aber ich werde trotzdem zu meiner Meinung stehen dass die Grünen den Klimawandel selbst beschleunigt haben, in dem sie mit blinden Aktionismus das Ganze Thema ins negative Licht gerückt haben und DE zum Ausstieg zwangen. Ohne überhaupt eine Alternative in der damaligen Zeit zu haben. Photovoltaik war noch relativ teuer und neu, nur Windkraft und Wasserkraft war gut erforscht. Somit liefen immer mehr Kohlekraftwerke die nochmals ihren Beitrag zum Klima geleistet haben. Man hat sich einfach gedacht, wir schalten das jetzt einfach ab, und obwohl wir seit über 40 JAHREN (!!!) wissen dass der Klimawandel ein riesen Problem wird, sagen wir einfach tja ist so, weg damit und mal schauen wies weiter geht.

Ich habe absolut keinen Respekt vor den Grünen für diese Entscheidung, ihre anderen Leistungen in allen Ehren! Wer denkt dass der Atomausstieg zumindest auf unsere heutige Situation eine gute Entscheidung war der sollte sich bitte einliefern lassen, denn das wäre absolut W E L T F R E M D. Aber das werden die "richtig" grünen sowieso nicht verstehen da sie lieber die Fehler bei den anderen sehen, lieber rumheulen statt sich eigene Fehler eingestehen.
Ab was will man erwarten von einer Partei deren Politik daraus besteht maximal wegen Kleinigkeiten rum zu weinen und sich damit zu beschäftigen was das richtige Personalpronomen ist . Hoffe die FDP geht steil sobald die Grünen ihr wahres Gesicht zeigen wenns für den Kanzlerplatz reicht.

Sorry aber das musste raus, ich kann diesen ideologischen Dünnschiss nicht mehr sehen von Langstrecken Luisa und Co, vor allem diese unerbittliche Panikmache und blinde Aktionismus nach dem Motto "Mach irgendwas, egal wie, sei laut und dann wird das Klima wieder besser". Bitte mit Kopf und Verstand und nicht mit dem Hammer gegen die Wand.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2021)

Wieso die Grünen?
Merkel hat nach Fukushima den schnellen Atomausstieg durchgezogen, der viel Geld kosten wird.
Da waren die Grünen schon lange nicht mehr an der Regierung.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2021)

Die ganzen Atomstrom-Befürworter wissen mit Sicherheit auch wie und wo man den ganzen Atommüll später sicher lagert? 
Und legen die Hand dafür ins Feuer das es keinen Supergau an xbeliebigen Orten in der Welt geben kann? Und was die Konsequenzen daraus sind?
Kurzfristig gesehen ist Atomstrom sauber. Langfristig nicht.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die ganzen Atomstrom-Befürworter wissen mit Sicherheit auch wie und wo man den ganzen Atommüll später sicher lagert?
> Und legen die Hand dafür ins Feuer das es keinen Supergau an xbeliebigen Orten in der Welt geben kann? Und was die Konsequenzen daraus sind?
> Kurzfristig gesehen ist Atomstrom sauber. Langfristig nicht.


Es gibt bereits Forschungen und Modelle um den Müll verwerten zu können. Bin da jetzt nicht tief im Thema drinnen, aber auf ewig irgendwo lagern, die Zeiten sind auch vorbei.


----------



## compisucher (10. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kurzfristig gesehen ist Atomstrom sauber. Langfristig nicht.


Hmmmm... es ist auch der Aspekt der Wirtschaftlichkeit zu sehen.
Je nachdem, wen man frägt, gilt Atomstrom als "billig" oder "teuer".
Über offene oder verdeckte Subventionen wurde der Atomstrom auch lange Zeit als billig dargestellt.
Unbedarft ob "verbrauchte" Brennstäbe wieder aufbereitet werden können/müssen oder endgelagert werden - es entstehen ebenso wieder Kosten.

Die Wahrheit, wie viel objektiv tatsächlich Atomstrom kostet, kann man bestenfalls erahnen.
So weit ich mich da eingelesen habe, ist es heutzutage schlichtweg eine auslaufende Brückentechnologie,
die im Vergleich zu Strom von PV, Wasser oder Wind schlichtweg zu teuer in der Anlagenerstellung, im Betrieb und in der Entsorgung/Abbau (also Lifetimecylce) ist.

Die Konzentration auf Atomstrom einzelner Nationen hat ja aber auch noch  politische + militärischen Zwecke.
Zweifellos ist Nuklearforschung Spitzenforschung und positioniert die betreffende Nation im Ranking ganz oben.
Fördergelder, Investitionen aus der Industrie, Steuereinnahmen, Knowhow...blabliblö
Für manche Nation rechnet sich in der Tat (noch) der Atomstrom in diesen Aspekten.

Militärisch werden z. B. in Frankreich eine Vielzahl von "energieeffizienten" Reaktoren für die Stromgewinnung betrieben, die jedoch nur in Summe genug kernwaffenfähiges Material produzieren. GB ähnlich.
USA, China und Russland haben Atommeiler und Anlagen speziell für dass Schaffen von Kernwaffenmaterial.

Unterm Strich gehet es also nicht nur um Sauber, sondern um Effizienz und Wirtschaftlichkeit und dem politisch-militärischen Willen der betreffenden Nationen.
Wenn es tatsächlich um sauber gehen würde, würde kein einziges Kohle- /Erdöl- oder Gaskraftwerk mehr auf dem Planeten laufen. Denn der zusammengekehrte Haufen an Atommüll seit Madame Curie ist mit Sicherheit deutlich kleiner als der Schadstoffausstoß weltweit aller fossiler Kraftwerke an einem einzigen Tag.

Es ist bequem, manchmal auch augenscheinlich alternativlos, sich jeden Tag ins Auto zur Arbeit zu setzen und abends mit der Gastherme sich ne warme Dusche zu verpassen.
Unbequem wäre alternative Verkehrsmittel proaktiv zu nutzen und als Hausbesitzer oder Mieter mit den Mietmietern und Eigentümern eine PV und Wärmepumpe anzuschaffen.

Der Fingerzeig, aber mein Vermieter muss,,, die Bahn ist zu blöd..., es ist zu weit mit dem Rad, der Staat solls richten... etc. blabliblö
Das sind alles Placebo-Ausreden...
Die von der eigenen Bequemlichkeit ablenken...
Die Eigenverantwortung wegschieben...

Klartext:
Es ist ja jetzt mehr als offensichtlich, dass der Planet für unsere Spezies langsam recht unangenehm wird.
JEDER von uns ist gefordert, JETZT umfangreich, auch mit viel schmerzhaft verdientem Geld, Zeit und Mühen, ganz schnell Abhilfe zu schaffen.
Und es reicht definitiv NICHT, nur ein bisschen Müll zu trennen, mit dem Jutesäckchen Veganes einkaufen zu gehen und am Wochenende mit einem ressourcenfressenden E-Bike eine Runde im Stadtpark zu drehen.

Der Erde selbst ist das im Übrigen völlig wurscht, die dreht noch weitere 5 Mrd. Jahre ihre Kreise,
ob mit oder ohne uns.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. August 2021)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits Forschungen und Modelle um den Müll verwerten zu können. Bin da jetzt nicht tief im Thema drinnen, aber auf ewig irgendwo lagern, die Zeiten sind auch vorbei.


Da hätte ich jetzt aber doch gern mal eine Quelle. 

Wahrscheinlich geht hier um "nur" 40.000 Generationen die mit dem Müll von 2-3 Generationen herumschlagen müssen. Immer mit der Option unbemerkt sich oder seine Umwelt so stark zu belasten, dass ganze Landstriche unbewohnbar werden.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2021)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits Forschungen und Modelle um den Müll verwerten zu können. Bin da jetzt nicht tief im Thema drinnen, aber auf ewig irgendwo lagern, die Zeiten sind auch vorbei.


Ja, Forschung. Den schnellen Brüter gibt es seit den 50er. Reißt der heute was? Nö.
Ist wie mit der Kernfusion. Seit den 50ern wird erklärt, dass es in 30 Jahren läuft.
Und beim Schnellen Brüter ist es das gleiche.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Denn der zusammengekehrte Haufen an Atommüll seit Madame Curie ist mit Sicherheit deutlich kleiner als der Schadstoffausstoß weltweit aller fossiler Kraftwerke an einem einzigen Tag.


Allein um Europa vermutet man 100.000t Atommüll im Meer. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist bequem, manchmal auch augenscheinlich alternativlos, sich jeden Tag ins Auto zur Arbeit zu setzen und abends mit der Gastherme sich ne warme Dusche zu verpassen.
> Unbequem wäre alternative Verkehrsmittel proaktiv zu nutzen und als Hausbesitzer oder Mieter mit den Mietmietern und Eigentümern eine PV und Wärmepumpe anzuschaffen.


Unbequem wäre kein Verkehrsmittel nutzen und sich nicht waschen zu können. Deine Art von Unbequem stellt für 80% der Weltbevölkerung bereits ein Upgrade dar... 
Soviel schon mal dazu.


compisucher schrieb:


> Der Fingerzeig, aber mein Vermieter muss,,, die Bahn ist zu blöd..., es ist zu weit mit dem Rad, der Staat solls richten... etc. blabliblö
> Das sind alles Placebo-Ausreden...


Ganz im Ernst, Placebo Ausreden? Was soll denn das sein? Ausreden, die man sich einredet, die aber nicht wirken? Wie genau soll das auf der Ebene funktionieren, verarscht ihr euch wirklich selbst? Leute, das ist doch nur ein Spruch.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die von der eigenen Bequemlichkeit ablenken...
> Die Eigenverantwortung wegschieben...


Na werd doch mal konkret, am Besten mal mit Beispielen die ohne Neuanschaffungen auskommen....



compisucher schrieb:


> Klartext:
> Es ist ja jetzt mehr als offensichtlich, dass der Planet für unsere Spezies langsam recht unangenehm wird.
> JEDER von uns ist gefordert, JETZT umfangreich, auch mit viel schmerzhaft verdientem Geld, Zeit und Mühen, ganz schnell Abhilfe zu schaffen.
> Und es reicht definitiv NICHT, nur ein bisschen Müll zu trennen, mit dem Jutesäckchen Veganes einkaufen zu gehen und am Wochenende mit einem ressourcenfressenden E-Bike eine Runde im Stadtpark zu drehen.


Gut, dass du nie von der eigenen Bequemlichkeit ablenkst oder gar mit dem E-Bike Thema auf eine "Ressourcenfressende" Ursache Stimmung machst.
Blöd aber auch, dass es diese Dinger erst ein paar Jahre gibt, denn natürlich lässt sich auf so einen Unsinn: "Fahrrad mit Akku" wunderbar mit dem Finger zeigen, weil es etwas Neues, Ungewohntes ist.


compisucher schrieb:


> Der Erde selbst ist das im Übrigen völlig wurscht, die dreht noch weitere 5 Mrd. Jahre ihre Kreise,
> ob mit oder ohne uns.


Gut, das das hier mal geschrieben wird, ich denke damit hast du hier vielen die Augen geöffnet.  

Ich stell mir einfach ein großes Aquarium vor, ihr setzt da irgendein Wasserlebewesen ein. Innerhalb von Tagen vermehren die sich, irgendwann wirds echt voll, das Wasser schon leicht gelblich und trüb. Jetzt wäre Zeit zum handeln doch, statt einem Eimer frisches Wasser kippt ihr nochmal 10 Liter frische Gülle hinterher. Das gibt uns Atomenergie aktuell im übertragenen Sinn: die Gewissheit das Thema Mensch, Umwelt und Überleben endgültig zu besiegeln.


----------



## compisucher (10. August 2021)

@Shorty:
Ich glaube, da haste was missverstanden.
Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Vertreter der Atomlobby.
Deine Vermutung ist Gewissheit mit den > 100.000 to Atomabfall (im Ärmelkanal).








						Radioaktivität: Fässer mit Atommüll verrotten im Ärmelkanal - WELT
					

In der zweiten Hälfte des 20. Jahrhundert versenkten acht europäische Staaten Tausende Fässer mit Atommüll in Atlantik und Ärmelkanal. Vergessen sollte man den Müll nicht – denn er strahlt noch immer.




					www.welt.de
				




Dennoch ist es ein Pups im Vergleich von 36,4 Mrd. to CO2 im Jahr 2019 weltweit - und es ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht viel weniger geworden...








						CO2-Ausstoß weltweit  | Statista
					

Die Kohlenstoffdioxid-Emissionen nehmen weltweit jährlich zu: Im Jahr 2019 wurden 36,4 Millionen Tonnen CO2 ausgestoßen.




					de.statista.com
				




Was will ich damit sagen?
So schlimm und verwerflich es ist, dass vielleicht noch viel mehr im Meer oder anderswo weltweit versenkt  wurde, an die Zahlen vom CO2 kommt das nicht auch nur annährungsweise heran - einfach zur Relation.
Zynisch betrachtet sind ein paar (hundert-) tausend Tote oder ein paar wachsende dritte Arme aus Atommüll irrelevant im Vergleich dazu, was uns mit dem Klimawandel droht.

Der Rest Deiner Kommentare - bis auf den Letzten.
Es ist einfach so, dass in meinem durchaus weitem Umfeld immer noch nicht erkannt wurde, dass es von jedem einzelnen abhängt, wie wir unser künftiges Leben hier auf der Erde fristen werden.
Der Verweis auf ach so Arme irgendwo ist nicht zielführend, weil WIR aus den Industrienationen den Dreck in die Luft pusten, nicht einer im z. B. Senegal der meinethalben zu Fuß jeden Tag 10 km zur Arbeit oder zur Schule läuft.

Zum Ausdruck bringen möchte ich, dass eben alle Themen immer die anderen betreffen, egal mit wem man redet.
Dass mal einer sich an die eigene Nase Fasst - Fehlanzeige.

16 Jahre wurde ich als Ökospinner oder schlimmer tituliert.
So lange sind wir schon vollautark mit unserem Haus.
Wir ziehen aus dem öffentlichen Netz nur noch ca. 8.800 l Trinkwasser/Jahr für 4 Köpfe, 
das sind nur noch ca. 6 l/Tag/Kopf
sonst nix mehr und speisen auch kein Abwasser mehr ein.

Es geht alles, wenn man nur will, aber alleine schaffen wir das eben nicht, die Welt zu retten.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2021)

Die Atomkraft ist mit oder ohne Klimawandel halt einfach tot. 
Man hätte vor 20 Jahren sagen können, jetzt nochmal voll in die Atomkraft dafür schaffen wir die Kohle ab und bauen ganz schnell Alternativen und schaffen am Ende auch die AKWs ab. 

Aber das wollte damals keiner in dieser Konsequenz und jetzt AKWs neu zu bauen bekommst du nicht schnell genug hin.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2021)

China und Australien - Kein Interesse an mehr Klimaschutz

Die lassen sich viel zu lange Zeit. Aber gerade Australien kann ich schon verstehen, dass sie auch auf wirtschaftliche Aspekte schauen. Das sie meines Wissen kaum andere Rohstoffe haben.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2021)

Komisch, dass die Kohleindustrie den Klimawandel leugnet. Obs da um Geld geht?


----------



## compisucher (11. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> China und Australien - Kein Interesse an mehr Klimaschutz
> 
> Die lassen sich viel zu lange Zeit. Aber gerade Australien kann ich schon verstehen, dass sie auch auf wirtschaftliche Aspekte schauen. Das sie meines Wissen kaum andere Rohstoffe haben.


Äh...Denke, Australien hat da noch ganz andere Bodenschätze:

*Australien verfügte 2015 über die weltweit größten Reserven an Eisenerz, Blei, Zink, Nickel, Tantal und Gold sowie an Rutil und Zirkon.
Die zweit- und drittgrößten Reserven der Welt an Bauxit, Kupfer, Kobalt, Ilmenit, Tantal, Silber und Seltenen Erden liegen ebenfalls in Australien.*

Quelle:




__





						BGR  -  Australien
					

Australien




					www.deutsche-rohstoffagentur.de
				




Insbesondere  seltene Erden sind im Zeitalter der Chip- und Batterieproduktion unverzichtbar.
Australien hätte also die Möglichkeit, anderweitig Geld mit Rohstoffen zu verdienen
und als Industrienation auch die technische wie wirtschaftliche Möglichkeit, die Rohstoffe direkt zu erarbeiten und mit höherer Marge auf den Weltmarkt zu schmeißen.

Die haben ein ganz anderes Problem:
Eine extreme Machteinflussnahme einerseits beim Kohlebergbau aber auch beim Wasserrecht durch Großgrundbesitzer/Investoren.
Bei denen wird Wasser an der Börse gehandelt und gehört eigentlich nur noch ganz wenigen und Investmentbankern.
Das Land verdurstet und verarmt zu Gunsten von Börsengewinnen einiger Weniger.









						Wasser als Handelsobjekt - Australiens Lebensader blutet aus
					

Politik und Gier, Raubbau an der Natur: Wasser aus dem Norden schafft es kaum noch in den Süden des Kontinents.




					www.srf.ch


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

@compisucher : danke für die Infos. Das wußte ich nicht.  

Auf jeden Fall lassen die beiden Länder sich zu lange Zeit.
Und Indien mit seinen 1,3 Milliarden Einwohnern hat Klimaschutz auch nicht so hohe Priorität.


----------



## compisucher (11. August 2021)

@RyzA:
Alles gut, weiss ich auch nur durch Zufall, weil ich mal ne Doku über den Wasserhandel in Australien auf Arte gesehen habe.

In Summe ist die Welt eben sehr komplex und ein einfaches "kein Interesse" hat Hintergründe.
Das kann man zu Recht bedauern, zeigt aber auch die globalen Grenzen der CO2 Reduktion auf.

Die Berechnungsmodelle gehen ja davon aus, dass Alle mitmachen werden, was faktisch nicht der Fall sein wird.
Alleine China leistet einen gewaltigen "Beitrag" zum CO2 Ausstoß, faktisch so viel wie der 2. bis 10. zusammen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun?

Bedeutet für mich, dass die Konzentration auf das Leben mit dem Klimawandel  mindestens so groß sein muss, wie das Bestreben, die CO2 Emissionen zu reduzieren.
Bittere Realität - ist aber so.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

Ja das China ganz vorne dabei ist wußte ich.
Das hatte ich auch schon mal vor ein paar Tagen woanders gepostet.
Da meinten dann andere, dass wäre ja eine absolute Zahl und haben es mit dem Pro/Kopf-Emissionen relativiert.
Gerade bei China mit seinen sehr vielen Einwohnern ist die relativ gering.
Bringt nur nichts... die Emissionen bleiben hoch.


----------



## compisucher (11. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch schon mal vor ein paar Tagen woanders gepostet.
> Da meinten dann andere, dass wäre ja eine absolute Zahl und haben es mit dem Pro/Kopf-Emissionen relativiert.
> Gerade bei China mit seinen sehr vielen Einwohnern ist die relativ gering.


Alles ist relativ.
Schauen wir mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spitzenreiter ist Saudi-Arabien... 
gefolgt von USA , Kanada, Südkorea, Russland und Japan.
Deutschland ist  schlechter als China pro Kopf.... 

Indien ist CO2 Weltsparmeister in diesem Ranking.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Indien ist CO2 Weltsparmeister in diesem Ranking.


Obwohl die gar nichts machen. 

Die haben einfach nur sehr viele Einwohner genauso wie China. Und dadurch wird so eine Statistik verfälscht.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> In Summe ist die Welt eben sehr komplex und ein einfaches "kein Interesse" hat Hintergründe.
> Das kann man zu Recht bedauern, zeigt aber auch die globalen Grenzen der CO2 Reduktion auf.


Es gibt aber keine Alternativen  und das wissen die Länder sehr gut.
Die wirklichen Verlierer sind eh die ganz armen Länder in Afrika, die sowieso kaum CO2 ausstoßen und die volle Härte des Klimawandels zu spüren bekommen.


----------



## compisucher (11. August 2021)

Oder anders herum, Indien spiegelt den "vorindustriellen" Zustand eines einwohnerstarken Landes wieder.
Mutmaßlich ganz Afrika, Südamerika und einige einwohnerstarke Länder Ostasiens werden wohl ähnliche Kennzahlen haben.
Natürlich wollen all diese Länder und Einwohner irgendwann einen europäischen Lebensstandard haben,
was sich zwangsläufig in einem höheren Energieverbrauch wieder spiegeln wird.

Sofern wir wollen, dass all diese Länder die "Zwischenentwicklung" fossile Energieträger umschiffen oder überspringen sollen, bleibt es nicht aus, dass wir (die ja die Tech. dazu haben) massiv in deren Energieentwicklung investieren.
Ansonsten wird in 20 Jahren im Ranking evtl. Deutschland nach hinten rutschen, dafür aber Länder wie Indonesien, Nigeria usw. unseren Platz einnehmen und wir haben gar nix gewonnen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt aber keine Alternativen  und das wissen die Länder sehr gut.
> Die wirklichen Verlierer sind eh die ganz armen Länder in Afrika, die sowieso kaum CO2 ausstoßen und die volle Härte des Klimawandels zu spüren bekommen.


Das ist richtig, volle Zustimmung zu beiden Punkten.
Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob China "kein Interesse" mehr hat.
Immerhin machen die eine ganze Menge bzgl. Verkehr, haben z. b. die meisten E-Busse am laufen usw..
Es ist mit Sicherheit schwer, ein Milliardenvolk mit ausreichend Energie zu versorgen und geografisch nicht optimal für PV geeignet ist, Wasserkraft haben sie schon massiv im Einsatz.
Windverhältnisse kenne ich nicht, aber bei der heftigen Einwohnerdichte dürfte Windkraft kaum eine Rolle spielen - Platzprobleme.
Es ist sicherlich doof, aber naheliegend, dass sie ihren immensen Energiebedarf damit decken, was sie nahezu im Überfluss haben - Kohle.
Wir in D. tun uns ja schon schwer, auf regenerativ umzustellen und bauen statt dessen Gaspipelines und ähnliche Scherze.
De "böse" Fingerzeig auf die "schmutzigen" Chinesen ist nicht angemessen, weil wir pro Kopf nicht besser dastehen.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob China "kein Interesse" mehr hat.


Haben sie mit Sicherheit. Das Problem ist, bzw. kein Problem sondern ein Fortschritt, dass der Mittelstand in China zugenommen hat. Den Chinesen geht es wirtschaftlich viel besser als vor 30 Jahren. Eingehend damit steigt aber auch der Energiebedarf (ist ja immer so, mehr Konsum, mehr Technik, mehr Energiebedarf) und der muss gewährleistet werden, ansonsten steigt der Frust über das Regime und die Unzufriedenheit steigt an. Ausschreitungen wie in hongkong will China ja nicht zulassen. Ergo werden Kohlekraftwerke gebaut, um den stark steigenden Energiehunger zu stillen. Gleichzeitig wird aber auch weiter in regenerative Energien investiert. 
Auch wenn China weiter steigende CO2 Zahlen haben wird, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sie eher die Kurve kriegen als Europa, einfach deswegen weil in Europa unzählige Interessengruppen aufeinander treffen. Das lähmt. In China entscheidet eine Interessengruppe.


compisucher schrieb:


> Windverhältnisse kenne ich nicht, aber bei der heftigen Einwohnerdichte dürfte Windkraft kaum eine Rolle spielen - Platzprobleme.


Nicht wirklich. Du unterschätzt wie groß China ist. Windkraft sollte kein Problem sein. Egal ob On oder Offshore.
Dann besteht China aus 1/3 Gebirge. Da kannst du viele Speicherkraftwerke betreiben.


compisucher schrieb:


> Wir in D. tun uns ja schon schwer, auf regenerativ umzustellen und bauen statt dessen Gaspipelines und ähnliche Scherze.
> De "böse" Fingerzeig auf die "schmutzigen" Chinesen ist nicht angemessen, weil wir pro Kopf nicht besser dastehen.


Das ist wie immer das Problem in Deutschland. Wir machen nie das, was klug ist, sondern immer das, damit sich ein paar Gruppierungen die Taschen füllen können.
Guck dir Holland an. Das Land der Radfahrer. Die machen eine Menge für Radfahrer und die Autofahrer müssen gucken, wo sie bleiben.
Warum kann Holland das umsetzen? Weil Holland keine Autoindustrie hat, die dagegen anstänkern könnte.
In Deutschland aber hat die Industrie das Sagen. Das hatte ja letztens auch der Altmeier verlauten lassen, als er sagte, dass die Klimamaßnahmen nicht zum Nachteil der Industrie sein dürfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2021)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Nach mehreren Dokus und zwei Büchern zum Thema Atomkraft  (funktionsweise und etwas philosophischer Mist) plus  dem Twitter Blödsinn den ich lesen musste (es ist eine reine Degeneration dort). Bin ich für mich selbst zum Entschluss gekommen



Bis hierhin: Unwichtige personality story.



> dass *falls* das Problem mit der Atommüllendlagerung



Aber hier sinnlos, da ohne jeden Realitätsbezug.





Iconoclast schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits Forschungen und Modelle um den Müll verwerten zu können. Bin da jetzt nicht tief im Thema drinnen, aber auf ewig irgendwo lagern, die Zeiten sind auch vorbei.



Dann lies dich besser ein, bevor du dir eine unkritische Meinung bildest. Du wirst schnell feststellen, dass nahezu alle diese Ideen aus den 60ern stammen oder noch älter sind und seit mindestens den 70ern in experimentellen Stadien festhängen, ohne das es irgendwelche konkreten Umsetzungspläne gibt. Parallel wird dir auffallen, dass die meisten dieser Konzepte selbst extreme Sicherheitsrisiken mit sich bringen, gegen die Tschenobyl ein Witz war und kein einziges dieser Konzepte macht irgend eine Aussage zum Thema Proliferation. Im Gegenteil, in aller Regel gehen sie davon aus, dass für die ""Energieversorgung der Zukunft"" jeder Staat umfangreiche Anreicherungsanlagen betreibt und mit großen Mengen waffenfähigem Plutonium hantiert. Aus beiden Gründen (Sicherheit und Rüstung) beschäftigen sich auch nur Russland, in geringerem Maße China und in sehr kleinem Maße die USA mit der Weiterentwicklung entsprechender Techniken - natürlich nicht zur Reduktion des Atommüll, die spielt weder bei den Zielsetzungen noch bei den Kapazitäten eine Rolle.

Für Energieversorgung ist Atomkraft mittlerweile schon aus rein ökonomischen Gründen durch. Gen3-Reaktoren wie der EPR kosten schon im Bau pro kW Durchschnittsleistung soviel wie Solaranlagen und sind im Unterhalt mindestens genauso teuer. Windkraft auf See liegt bei weniger als einem Drittel davon, an Land bei weniger als 20%, die sind also selbst inklusive Speicher billiger. Und das ist nur der Preis fertig entwickelter Gen3-Kraftwerke. Die (angeblich sicheren) Gen4-Reaktoren, die Atomfans immer fahnenschwenkend vor sich hertragen, wären im Bau noch teurer und müssten überhaupt erstmal über eine Papierskizze entwickelt werden, während die Kosten für Photovoltaik jedes Jahr weiter fallen. Ehe so ein Kraftwerk Strom einspeisen würde, wäre der vermutlich teurer als Solarstrom inklusive Speicher.
UND DAS OHNE EINBERECHNUNG DER ASTRONOMISCHEN ENDLAGERKOSTEN.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

Neuer Hitzerekord in Europa: 48,8 Grad auf Sizilien gemessen

Es wird immer heftiger in Europa. Auch die ganzen Waldbrände in Griechenland und der Türkei.
Wir haben diesen Sommer bisher Glück gehabt. Wobei es in Ostdeutschland teilweise auch schon heisser war.
Ab Morgen wird es hier auch wieder etwas wärmer. Aber nicht zu vergleichen mit den südeuropäischen Werten.


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2021)

Da CO2 sparen erst in der Zukunft wirkt brauchen wir dringend größere oder kleine Geoengineering Maßnahmen.


----------



## Mahoy (12. August 2021)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Bin ich für mich selbst zum Entschluss gekommen dass falls das Problem mit der Atommüllendlagerung HOFFENTLICH irgendwann in den nächsten 10 Jahren behoben ist, die Atomkraft vorerst der Weg sein wird um schnell und effizient die Treibhausgas Belastung zu entschärfen,


Da könnte man auch schreiben: "Ich bin für mich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, falls in den nächsten zehn Jahren Jesus zurückkehrt oder freundliche Außerirdische zu Besuch kommen  ..." - Die Frage der Endlagerung ist in den vergangenen 60 Jahren keinen Schritt voran gekommen, was bitteschön soll da in den nächsten zehn Jahren geschehen? Noch dazu hierzulande ohne zunehmenden Leidensdruck, da man Atomkraft politisch, ökologisch und nach ehrlicherer Berechnung auch ökonomisch abgehakt hat?




TollerHecht schrieb:


> auch wenn ich nicht davon ausgehe dass wir das Klimaziel nicht mal auch nur annährend erreichen werden. Vor allem wenn selbst jegliche Offshore Wind/Solar anlagen die wir jetzt bauen könnten nicht mal 1/6 unseres Energiehaushaltest decken könnten.


Das hätte ich gerne einmal nicht in Anteilen ohne konkrete Bezugsgröße ausgedrückt: Von welchem Energiebedarf gehst du aus und mit welcher Deckung durch erneuerbare Energieerzeuger in welchen Zeitrahmen ist die Rede?




TollerHecht schrieb:


> Ich muss echt sagen mit dem Atomausstieg der zwar vom Bundestag letztendlich abgewunken wurde, aber überhaupt durch die Grünen ins Rollen kam hat man sich selbst eine Grube gegraben, auch wenn es hier sicherlich viele Sympathisanten der Grünen Partei gibt, aber ich werde trotzdem zu meiner Meinung stehen dass die Grünen den Klimawandel selbst beschleunigt haben, in dem sie mit blinden Aktionismus das Ganze Thema ins negative Licht gerückt haben und DE zum Ausstieg zwangen.


Die Grünen protestieren seit Jahrzehnten gegen Kernkraft. Der Ausstieg war aber ein ziemlich eiliger Entschluss der Großen Koalition - nicht ausschließlich, aber maßgeblich - unter dem Eindruck der Katastrophe von Fukushima. Hätte man von Anfang an (richtungsmäßig) auf die Grünen gehört, hätte es ein sanftes und preiswerteres Auslaufen der Kernkraft bei gleichzeitigem Ausbau erneuerbarer Erzeuger gegeben. Und war nicht erst seit frühestens der Jahrtausendwende, sondern schon seit Anfang der 80er Jahre. Der derzeitige Ausbau der Erneuerbaren liegt bei knapp 50%, da fällt die Rechnung nicht schwer.



TollerHecht schrieb:


> Sorry aber das musste raus, ich kann diesen ideologischen Dünnschiss nicht mehr sehen von Langstrecken Luisa und Co, vor allem diese unerbittliche Panikmache und blinde Aktionismus nach dem Motto "Mach irgendwas, egal wie, sei laut und dann wird das Klima wieder besser". Bitte mit Kopf und Verstand und nicht mit dem Hammer gegen die Wand.


Nichts für ungut, aber Wissensdefizite bei den historischen und politischen Hintergründen und lautes Wunschdenken sehe ich gerade eher anderswo ...


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Ausstieg war aber ein ziemlich eiliger Entschluss der Großen Koalition - nicht ausschließlich, aber maßgeblich - unter dem Eindruck der Katastrophe von Fukushima.


Die Union plus FDP beschlossen 2011 den Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft, nachdem sie zu Beginn der Koalition wieder eingestiegen waren. Die SPD war gar nicht beteiligt.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

Jedenfalls, wenn es nach den Grünen gegangen wäre, wäre der Ausstieg schon in den 80´ern angefangen.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jedenfalls, wenn es nach den Grünen gegangen wäre, wäre der Ausstieg schon in den 80´ern angefangen.


Man hätte nie einsteigen dürfen.


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man hätte nie einsteigen dürfen.



Na ja, DAMALS vor 60 Jahren (1961!!!) war es DAS Allheilmittel für die künftigen Energieprobleme.

Man fantasierte ja sogar über atomgetriebene Autos...

Silizium-Tech = PV war unbekannt, 
Windmühlen kannte man bestenfalls aus Holland, 
der Dampflokbetrieb  der Bundesbahn wurde erst ca. 1977 eingestellt
und Farbfernsehen wurde erst 1976 in D. eingeführt.
Völlig andere Planet, auch in den Köpfen der Menschen.

Im nachhinein betrachtet mag es ein Fehler gewesen sein, 
hinterher ist man ja auch immer schlauer.
Themen wie Endlager, Strahlenbelastung, Sicherheitsrisiken kannten die alle damals nicht.
Damals war es eine Art real werdende Sci-Fi Sache.

Im Grunde genommen geht es uns allen ja auch nicht anders:
Die Mehrzahl der Menschen heizt weiterhin mit Gas, Erdöl usw..
Aufs E-Auto wird nur dann umgestiegen, wenn Subventionen gibt.
Und kaum ist die Pandemie halbwegs vorbei wird wieder in den Urlaub weltweit gereist
und mit PKW und Flugzeug weiterhin fröhlich CO2 produziert.
Und unsere Nachfahren hier im Forum werden in 60 Jahren Schreiben: Was waren das alles für Vollkoffer damals....


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Themen wie Endlager, Strahlenbelastung, Sicherheitsrisiken kannten die alle damals nicht.


Das war meines Erachtens auf jeden Fall bekannt. Schließlich weiß man ja, was da für Radioaktivität heraus kommt.
Atomkraft war halt Prestige und als Industrieland wollte Deutschland natürlich auch technologisch ganz vorne mitspielen. Dazu die Subventionen.


----------



## Mahoy (12. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Union plus FDP beschlossen 2011 den Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft, nachdem sie zu Beginn der Koalition wieder eingestiegen waren. Die SPD war gar nicht beteiligt.


Du hast recht. Dass die FDP zwischenzeitlich mal wieder was zu melden hatte, muss ich erfolgreich verdrängt haben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das war meines Erachtens auf jeden Fall bekannt. Schließlich weiß man ja, was da für Radioaktivität heraus kommt.
> Atomkraft war halt Prestige und als Industrieland wollte Deutschland natürlich auch technologisch ganz vorne mitspielen. Dazu die Subventionen.


Hinzu kam ein gewisser geopolitischer Druck, transatlantisch demonstrieren zu müssen, dass es auch zivile Anwendungen für Kernkraft gibt - über die man sich wiederum durch die Hintertür das Rüstzeug für militärische Anwendungen verschafft, wenn es erforderlich sein sollte. Damals träumte man Deutschland noch davon, auch irgendwann Atommacht zu werden, wenn nur genug Gras über die Trümmer des 2. Weltkriegs gewachsen wäre.


----------



## TollerHecht (12. August 2021)

Ok das mit der FDP ist mir tatsächlich neu und ich nehme das gesagte zurück, da habe ich die Grünen zu unrecht gebasht.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du hast recht. Dass die FDP zwischenzeitlich mal wieder was zu melden hatte, muss ich erfolgreich verdrängt haben.


Wobei ich auch heute noch Tränen in den Augen bekomme, wenn ich daran denke, dass die FDP 2013 bei den Wahlen aus dem Bundestag geflogen ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, DAMALS vor 60 Jahren (1961!!!) war es DAS Allheilmittel für die künftigen Energieprobleme.



Die ersten Proteste gegen Atomkraftwerke gab es laut Wiki in Deutschland schon in den 50ern...



> Man fantasierte ja sogar über atomgetriebene Autos...



Nicht in den deutschen 60ern. Das bekannteste und meines Wissens nach zugleich letzte Konzept dieser Art wurde in den USA 1957 rumgezeigt. Vergleichbares hat es in Deutschland nie gegeben. Und die in den USA gleichzeitig zur Wende 40er/50er ausheckten Pläne für Nukleargetriebene Flugzeuge wurden selbst vom Militär 1961 wieder eingestellt, die Sowjetunion beendete ihre Flüge nur kurze Zeit später. Danach wurde Nuklearnergie nur noch für Schiffe ins Auge gefasst, aber selbst da wurde die Savannah bereits 1972 stillgelegt



> Silizium-Tech = PV war unbekannt,



Erste Siliziumsolarzelle: 1953



> Windmühlen kannte man bestenfalls aus Holland,



Erstes Haus mit Windkraftstromversorgung im Inselbetrieb: 1*8*88. 1951: Kommerzielle Serienfertigung in Österreich.



> der Dampflokbetrieb  der Bundesbahn wurde erst ca. 1977 eingestellt



Jo. Aber die erste E-Bahn fuhr 1883, 1904 gab es den ersten Regelbetrieb auf Normalspur in Deutschland.



> Im nachhinein betrachtet mag es ein Fehler gewesen sein,
> hinterher ist man ja auch immer schlauer.
> Themen wie Endlager, Strahlenbelastung, Sicherheitsrisiken kannten die alle damals nicht.



Achja? Wenn man das alles nicht gewusst haben soll, wieso hat man dann von Anfang an in Deutschland auf Strahlenabschirmung geachtet? Wieso brauchten Atomkraftwerke von Anfang an Sondergenehmigungen, um trotz ungeklärter Entsorgung ans Netz zu gehen? Wieso wurde schon 1967, nach mehrjähriger Planung und Vorbereitung, die Asse als Versuchsendlager in Betrieb genommen? Garantiert nicht, weil man all über den Bedarf dafür erst 20 Jahre Bescheid wusste. Tatsächlich fand sogar die erste Konferenz zur Entsorgung strahlende Abfälle schon 1959 statt




__





						Internationale Konferenz über die Beseitigung radioaktiver Abfallprodukte – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Nein, da kann sich absolut niemand rausreden. Jeder, der bewusst für Atomkraft entschieden hat, wusste ganz genau, was er damit nachfolgenden Generationen für eine Last auflädt. Aber er hat es trotzdem gemacht, zu seinem eigenen Nutzen. Und mit Leuten, die unbewusst dazu beitegtragen, weil sie der Meinung waren, sich selbst zu Zeiten permanenter Angst vor einem Atomkrieg 0 Gedanken über Technik machen zu müssen, sondern blind ihr Kreuzchen da gemacht haben, wo sie es schon immer seit 15 Jahren gesetzt haben, habe ich genau 0 Respekt mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Danach wurde Nuklearnergie nur noch für Schiffe ins Auge gefasst, aber selbst da wurde die Savannah bereits 1972 stillgelegt


Es gibt ein paar zivile Schiffe mit Nuklearantrieb


----------



## compisucher (13. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die ersten Proteste gegen Atomkraftwerke gab es laut Wiki in Deutschland schon in den 50ern...
> 
> 
> Erste Siliziumsolarzelle: 1953
> ...


Tja, genau das meinte ich obendran.
Hinterher Wicki lesen kann ich jetzt auch und die vorgetragenen Beispiele kenne ich natürlich auch alle, bis auf das Haus 1888, da habe ich leicht abweichende Infos:








						Geschichte der Windenergie
					

Seit sich vor 2000 Jahren die ersten Windmühlen drehten, haben Erfinder und Ingenieure die Grenzen des Möglichen ausgelotet – und erweitert.




					energiewinde.orsted.de
				




Aber:
Deine Eltern oder meine Eltern oder die Eltern der Meisten User hier, der Durchschnittsbürger, hatte überhaupt keinen Plan und die Infos maximal aus der Tageszeitung.
Die zweifellos unter Fachleuten oder evtl. wenigen Interessierten erkannten Gefahren waren nicht dem wählenden Volk bewußt.

Das man überhaupt Kernreaktoren in den 1950 und 1960 für Autos oder Flugzeuge ins Auge fasste und  es am Ende tatsächlich an Themen wie Abschirmung und Masse der damals benötigten Anlagen lag, spricht aus meiner Sicht Bände, wie man in der damaligen Spitzenforschung und Ingenieurskunst die Sache sah.

Es sei anzumerken, dass die damalige UdSSR mind. 3 und die USA mind. 1 Prototypen von nuklear angetriebenen Interkontinentalraketen bauten, allerdings nie im Flug testeten. RAM-Jet-Prinzip, Daedalus-Idee auf militärisch umgesetzt.
Mir liegen keine Informationen vor, in wie fern diese Raketen im Zuge der Abrüstungsgespräche tatsächlich wieder entsorgt wurden.
Eine Atomrakete mit einer extrem hohen Beschleunigung und Geschwindigkeit auf Kosten der Verseuchung der kompletten Flugbahn ist für einen Militär immer interessant...


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt ein paar zivile Schiffe mit Nuklearantrieb


Die Russen haben ein paar Eisbrecher, wenn ich richtig liege, aber sonst fällt mir keins ein.


compisucher schrieb:


> Deine Eltern oder meine Eltern oder die Eltern der Meisten User hier, der Durchschnittsbürger, hatte überhaupt keinen Plan und die Infos maximal aus der Tageszeitung.


Meine Eltern haben sich schlicht nicht dafür interessiert, wie die Energie erzeugt wird. Strom kam für sie aus der Steckdose.
Und bei mir war das anfangs auch nicht anders. Das kam erst, als ich mich wirklich für das Thema interessierte und recherchierte.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2021)

Klar wo braucht man die Durchhaltefähig denn sonst?


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Klar wo braucht man die Durchhaltefähig denn sonst?


Wobei ich einen russischen Eisbrecher jetzt nicht als Zivilschiff ansehe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber:
> Deine Eltern oder meine Eltern oder die Eltern der Meisten User hier, der Durchschnittsbürger, hatte überhaupt keinen Plan und die Infos maximal aus der Tageszeitung.



Wie schon geschrieben: Wer sich nicht informiert = kein Mitleid.



> Das man überhaupt Kernreaktoren in den 1950 und 1960 für Autos oder Flugzeuge ins Auge fasste und  es am Ende tatsächlich an Themen wie Abschirmung und Masse der damals benötigten Anlagen lag, spricht aus meiner Sicht Bände, wie man in der damaligen Spitzenforschung und Ingenieurskunst die Sache sah.



Nö. Das spricht Bände darüber, was das (US-)Militär damals für Mittel übrig bekam, unter welchem Druck es aber auch Stand, diese in einer in den 50ern noch relativ kriegsmüden Bevölkerung zu rechtfertigen. Nuklearflugzeuge wurde nicht entwickelt, weil man keine andere Antriebsform für Passagierflüge sah. Sondern weil man Bomber mit globaler Reichweite wollte, die mehrere Tage bis Wochen in der Luft bleiben konnten, sodass sie jederzeit Schlagbereit und gleichzeitig unempfindlich gegenüber Angriffen auf ihre Infrastruktur war. Genauso wurden die Schiffsantriebe entwickelt, um U-Boote unabhängig von der Umgebungsluft und später global operierende Flugzeugträger unabhängiger von Versorgungsketten zu machen. Bis Ende der 50er Jahre waren (fast?) aller errichten Reaktoren zur Plutoniumproduktion nutzbar.

Ich will nicht generell anzweifeln, dass irgend ein Ingenieur einfach nur fasziniert von der Technik war. Ganz allgemein spricht Atomkraft den faulen Neanderthaler in uns an: Geil, zwei Stöcke, die man nicht mal mehr aneinander reiben muss, um Feuer zu haben, sondern nur nebeneinander legen! Aber nahezu alles was vor den 60ern lief, kannst du komplett unter Militärtechnik verbuchen und die Leute, die direkt involviert waren, hatten sehr genaue Vorstellungen von den Risiken - und sind damit umgegangen, wie Militärs sehr oft mit Risiken umgehen. Stichwort Project Pluto, wie du selbst anmerkst...

Und auch wenn funktionale Details der Bevölkerung damals nur eingeschränkt zugänglich waren: Die Gefahr radioaktiver Strahlung kannte man schon spätestens seit Marie Curie Tods und das Potential der Atomkraft seit Hiroshima. Davon wusste jeder, der es nicht absichtlich ignoriert hat und die Proteste gegen Atomkraftwerke in der Nachbarschaft, die bereits in den 50er stattfanden, gingen auch nicht auf Insider zurück.



> Es sei anzumerken, dass die damalige UdSSR mind. 3 und die USA mind. 1 Prototypen von nuklear angetriebenen Interkontinentalraketen bauten, allerdings nie im Flug testeten. RAM-Jet-Prinzip, Daedalus-Idee auf militärisch umgesetzt.



Ich kenne Pluto, das war keine Rakete, sondern ein Marschflugkörper. Und dessen Triebwerk wurde im freien getestet 
Sowjet-Gegenstücke oder gar gleich drei davon kenne ich dagegen kein einziges und kann auch keinen Hinweis darauf finden (sieht man von Putins Vergeltungswaffen ab, über die es immer noch nichts genaues gibt, die aber nichts mit den 50ern/60ern zu tun haben). Hast du ein paar Links? Würde mich interessieren. Laut Wiki habe sie bis in die 80er an einem Triebwerk für interplanetare Raumflüge gearbeitet (vergl. NERVA bei der NASA), was bei den ohnehin vorhandenen Reaktoren für orbitale Einsätze gar kein mal so unlogischer Schritt war, aber das ICBM-Thema hatten sie ja eigentlich schon 57 ganz konventionell mit der R7 erschlagen. Danach war das Ziel nur noch, Interkontinentalraketen transportabler (und natürlich präziser) zu machen, wofür ein Kernreaktor aber genau der falsche Ansatz ist.
(auf russischer Seite. Die Amerikaner haben tatsächlich über nukleare ICBMs nachgedacht, sind aber auch mit viel zu kleinen Designs ins Wettrüsten gestartet, die keine nenneswerte Nutzlast über große Strecken transportieren konnten. Aber das blieb komplett auf dem Papier, weil sich sehr schnell herausstellte, dass einem ein Reaktor bei dem Problem gar nicht helfen kann, Chemie aber schon.)



> Mir liegen keine Informationen vor, in wie fern diese Raketen im Zuge der Abrüstungsgespräche tatsächlich wieder entsorgt wurden.
> Eine Atomrakete mit einer extrem hohen Beschleunigung und Geschwindigkeit auf Kosten der Verseuchung der kompletten Flugbahn ist für einen Militär immer interessant...



Also eine nuklear getriebene IC*B*M hätte in ihrer militärischen Wirkung nur einen Unterschied gegenüber einer konventionell angetriebenen: Sie würde den Startort versauen, was wohl nicht wirklich im Sinne des sie einsetzenden ist. Aber während ihres Fluges wäre die Strahlung unbedeutend, da dieser mehrheitlich in den oberen Schichten oder ganz außerhalb der Athmosphäre stattfindet und zudem die naheliegenden, leichten Treibgase (Wasserstoff, Helium) keine große Sekundäradioaktivät entwickeln können, sodass es am Ende niemanden betrifft. Sich ein paar Sekunden in 50-100 km Entfernung zu einem schwach abgeschirmten Kernreaktor aufzuhalten macht 2 Minuten vor einem globalen Nuklearkrieg echt keinen Unterschied mehr. Genausowenig wird man im Zielgebiet Spuren des Antriebs über die Spuren der Gefechtsköpfe hinaus feststellen können.

Was anderes wären nuklergetriebene Marschflugkörper. Pluto war echt pervers, siehe oben, von den Sowjets wäre mir aber nichts vergleichbares bekannt. Was Russland heute macht ... ich weiß nicht, ob ich wirklich mehr darüber wissen will. 
Aber die Technik, die in den 50ern entwickelt wurde, wäre heute militärisch komplett wertlos, selbst wenn sie eingemottet wurde. Atomreaktoren sind ausdauernd, haben sie haben keine übermäßig hohe spezifische Leistung. Heutige Abwehrsysteme werden gegen schnellere, chemische Antriebe entwickelt und die einzige Möglichkeit, sie zuverlässig auszuhebeln, sind extreme Übersättigung, extreme Manövrierfähigkeit oder sehr schlechte Erkennbarkeit. Ein schweineteurer, arschwerer und (vor allem bei fehlener Abschirmung) unübersehbar großer, fliegender Atomreaktor ist das genaue Gegenteil dieser Anforderungen. Auch wähnt sich heute niemand mehr in einem Vernichtungskampf. Ziel ist es, die Welt zu kontrollieren - dafür muss man auch was übrig lassen.


----------



## Mahoy (14. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben: Wer sich nicht informiert = kein Mitleid.


Den Wählern bei Einführung der Kernkraft in den 50er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts kann man noch zugute halten, dass es praktisch keinerlei frei verfügbare (und/oder für den damaligen technischen Kenntnisstand des Durchschnittsbürgers auch nur ansatzweise verständliche) Informationen zu Kernkraft gab.
Der damalige Schulstoff umfasste - grob verkürzt - die Randbemerkung, dass Radium im Dunkeln leuchtet und die Amis den Japanern eine Atombombe an den Kopf geworfen haben. In Zeitungen und später im TV wurde derweil massiv der technische Fortschritt turbuliert, Ingenieure waren am Kreiswichsen und die wenigen damaligen Mahner aus Expertenkreisen hatten entweder kein Podium oder galten als schräge Unkenrufer.
Diesbezügliche populärwissenschaftliche Werke in den Bibliotheken waren quasi nicht vorhanden, aber wer wollte, konnte Science Fiction von Asimov und Co. lesen, in denen die Protagonisten miniaturisierte Kernkraftwerke am Gürtel trugen - dass Strahlenschäden oder Enlagerungsprobleme thematisiert worden wären, ist mir nicht erinnerlich.

Kurz gesagt: Wenn nicht einmal die Phantasten - wenn nicht sogar mit formalem wissenschaftlich/technischem Background versehen - trotz größerer Eindringungstiefe auch nur die geringste Vorstellung der Implikationen hatten, wie sollen sie dann  Manfred Mustermann und Lieschen Müller haben, die vollauf damit beschäftigt waren, sich über die anlaufende energiehungrige Wirtschaft und eine zunehmende Zahl elektrisch betriebener Alltagshelferchen und Unterhaltungsgeräte zu freuen?

Vorwürfe darf man den Leuten ab Ende der 60er Jahre, der großen Allgemeinheit womöglich erst ab den 7oern machen. Da gab es nämlich dann doch eine ganze Reihe von Zwischenfällen, die auch in zunehmend kritischeren Medien ausgewertet und von einer mit mehr technischer Bildung beleckten Bevölkerung auch verstanden wurden. Ab da war es dann Bequemlichkeit und die feste Überzeugung, dass das alles schon irgendwie im Griff wäre und der damit verbundene Unwille, sich mit den Lasten zu beschäftigen, die man kommenden Generationen aufbürdet - zumal das ja ohnehin alles "langhaarige Revoluzzer" waren, die es nicht besser verdient hatten.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Diesbezügliche populärwissenschaftliche Werke in den Bibliotheken waren quasi nicht vorhanden, aber wer wollte, konnte Science Fiction von Asimov und Co. lesen, in denen die Protagonisten miniaturisierte Kernkraftwerke am Gürtel trugen - dass Strahlenschäden oder Enlagerungsprobleme thematisiert worden wären, ist mir nicht erinnerlich.


In der Science Fiction ist es doch immer Fusion und nicht Spaltung?


----------



## Mahoy (14. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In der Science Fiction ist es doch immer Fusion und nicht Spaltung?


In den 50ern noch nicht. Bei Asimov geht es ( im Foundation-Zyklus anfänglich sogar recht zentral) um Kernkraftwerke, die spaltbares Material benötigen. Was um so anachronistischer wirkt, weil das Ganze etliche Jahrtausende in der Zukunft spielt - aber genau das zeigt ja auf, dass einer der führenden SF-Autoren dieser Ära für die Kernkraft eine _sehr_ lange Zukunft voraussah. Über die militärischen Anwendungen ziviler Kernkraftnutzung und die daraus resultierenden Implikationen war er sich aber bemerkenswert im Klaren.

Wann genau das in der SF-Literatur zunehmend durch Fusion abgelöst wurde, kann ich gar nicht genau sagen. Ganz grob würde ich sagen, die ersten "Fusionsmeiler" etc. tauchten dort Ende der 60er Jahre auf, wobei das dort meiner Erinnerung nach noch so vage beschrieben war, dass es jede x-beliebige "Noch viel cooler als was es in der Realität schon gibt"-Technologie sein könnte.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GnMEeiY-IOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe BBC Dokus. Sir David Attenborough ist schon 95 Jahre alt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Wenn nicht einmal die Phantasten - wenn nicht sogar mit formalem wissenschaftlich/technischem Background versehen - trotz größerer Eindringungstiefe auch nur die geringste Vorstellung der Implikationen hatten, wie sollen sie dann  Manfred Mustermann und Lieschen Müller haben, die vollauf damit beschäftigt waren, sich über die anlaufende energiehungrige Wirtschaft und eine zunehmende Zahl elektrisch betriebener Alltagshelferchen und Unterhaltungsgeräte zu freuen?
> 
> Vorwürfe darf man den Leuten ab Ende der 60er Jahre, der großen Allgemeinheit womöglich erst ab den 7oern machen. Da gab es nämlich dann doch eine ganze Reihe von Zwischenfällen, die auch in zunehmend kritischeren Medien ausgewertet und von einer mit mehr technischer Bildung beleckten Bevölkerung auch verstanden wurden. Ab da war es dann Bequemlichkeit und die feste Überzeugung, dass das alles schon irgendwie im Griff wäre und der damit verbundene Unwille, sich mit den Lasten zu beschäftigen, die man kommenden Generationen aufbürdet - zumal das ja ohnehin alles "langhaarige Revoluzzer" waren, die es nicht besser verdient hatten.



Der Umfang der Vorwürfe steigt sicherlich, aber wenn Mitte der 50er selbst Mitten in Bayern Aktionsbündnisse gegen lokale Atomkraftwerke zusammenkamen, dann gab es wohl ausreichend Informationen in Reichweite der Öffentlichkeit. Ab Mitte der 60er kann man den Leuten dann nicht nur vorwerfen, sich nicht selbst informiert zu haben, sondern auch, nicht einmal auf ihnen ins Gesicht gehaltene Informationen reagiert zu haben. Mit Schulstoff hat das aber jeweils eher wenig zu tun. Ein mündiger Bürger soll man nicht nur von 16/18 bis 25 sein, sondern so lange man Wählen geht. Dazu gehört auch etwas Eigeninitiative. Glaubst du, ich habe in der Schule gelernt, was PPP sind? Wie Subprime-Kreditpakete funktionieren? Unter welchen Prüfbedingungen der NEFZ stattfindet? Nicht einmal der Treibhauseffekt kam bei mir in der Schule dran. Trotzdem bin ich darüber informiert und das in diesen Beispielen nicht einmal nenneswert über das Internet, dass es heute natürlich einfacher denn je macht, Informationen zu erhalten (was die breite Masse aber nicht davon abhält, schlechter informiert denn je zu sein), sondern in erster Linie aus stink normalen Nachrichtenmedien, die damals sogar noch in weitaus größerer Auswahl und Qualität zur Verfügung standen. Lesen/Hören(/Sehen), durchdenken, verstehen, merken - wenn man will, kann man sich sehr viel so aneignen. Und wer das nicht macht, der soll dann bitte wenigstens zugeben, dass er keine Ahnung und keine Grundlagen für eine qualifizierte Entscheidung hat und nicht rumrennen, einzelne Parteien wegen ihrer Konzepte verdammen und anderen zu Mehrheiten verhelfen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wann genau das in der SF-Literatur zunehmend durch Fusion abgelöst wurde, kann ich gar nicht genau sagen. Ganz grob würde ich sagen, die ersten "Fusionsmeiler" etc. tauchten dort Ende der 60er Jahre auf, wobei das dort meiner Erinnerung nach noch so vage beschrieben war, dass es jede x-beliebige "Noch viel cooler als was es in der Realität schon gibt"-Technologie sein könnte.



Bin kein großer Freund (möchte-gern-)technischer SF (und damit auch SF allgemein), aber bei Lem waren die von einem nicht näher spezifizierten Reaktor im Falle eines Schadens ausgehenden Gefahren schon Mitte der 60er eine derartige Selbstverständlichkeit, dass sie zum Nebensatz verkommen.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

Ein interessanter Artikel von Gabor Steingart: Das Öko-Märchen: Vebrauch fossiler Brennstoffe nähert sich Allzeithoch

Keine guten Zukunfsaussichten also. Egal was wir hier in Deutschland machen.


----------



## Mahoy (20. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein interessanter Artikel von Gabor Steingart: Das Öko-Märchen: Vebrauch fossiler Brennstoffe nähert sich Allzeithoch
> 
> Keine guten Zukunfsaussichten also. Egal was wir hier in Deutschland machen.


Herr Steingart tritt mal wieder als Holzhammer-Journalist auf, der ein komplexes Thema ebenso gefällig vereinfacht wie jene Blauäugigkeit, die er (Allerdings nicht ganz zu Unrecht ...) kritisiert.

Am sichersten lässt sich die Qualität seiner Ausführungen daran erkennen, dass er kein Wort auf die Ursachen verschwendet: nämlich zum einen den Energiehunger von Ländern, die sich entweder frisch industrialisieren oder eine Vormachtstellung anstreben und dafür genau das nachmachen, was ihnen die traditionellen Industrienationen vorgemacht haben. Und was würde wohl geschehen, wenn man erfolgreich etwas anderes vormacht? Haben die Schwellenländer tatsächlich ein Interesse daran, sich die Folgekosten aufzubürden, die sie bei uns sehen, wenn sie diese zumindest teilweise verringern können? Sicherlich verzichtet niemand darauf, vergleichsweise einfach nach Kohle zu graben, allerdings möchten auch Länder mit heranwachsender Industrie irgendwie noch einen funktionierenden Nahrungsmittelanbau haben, dem Dürren und Überschwemmungen diametral gegenüberstehen.

Auch seine Lesart der Daten ist etwas eigenwillig, da er - je nachdem, was er gerade belegen will - wild zwischen der Entwicklung und dem Ist-Zustand hin und her springt. Der steigende Energiebedarf kann weltweit nicht durch erneuerbare Erzeuger gedeckt werden, aber die fossilen Energieträger reichen bei augenblicklichem - nicht jedoch dem steigenden - Verbrauch noch 100 Jahre.

Und was will er dem bundesdeutschen Leser / Hörer eigentlich sagen? Die Anderen machen weiter oder noch viel mehr Dreck und bei uns geht es mit der Energiewende nicht so schnell voran, wie es gehen könnte, weshalb wir es auch gleich bleiben lassen können? Falls nicht, kann es uns - streng wissenschaftlich ausgedrückt - scheissegal sein, was Andere treiben. Wir machen, was _wir_ tun können.

Und sollte die kleine Alice von Fridays for Future und Co. fälschlicherweise glauben, die fossilen Brennstoffe wären ohnehin noch vor ihrem Schulabschluss aufgebraucht, täte das auch nichts zur Sache. Denn sie sind auf jeden Fall endlich und gerade weil wir jetzt sehen, wie langsam Wandel vonstatten geht, ist es womöglich gar keine dumme Idee, mit der Etablierung von Alternativen nicht bis dahin zu warten.

Die Alice kann sich das trotz (oder gerade wegen)  ihrer jugendlichen Einfalt offenbar besser zusammenreimen als selbsternannte Durchblicker, Aufklärer und Medienpioniere, die weiland wegen ihrer großen Klappe beim Handelsblatt rausgeflogen sind und sich jetzt - nicht ohne ein gerüttelt Maß an Eigenlob - mit eigenen Podcast durch die weitere Mediengeschichte rudern. Da muss man schon mal ein wenig provozieren, um noch wahrgenommen zu werden, insofern ist der Auftritt verzeihlich. Irgendwie.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

@Mahoy ich finde den Steingart auch populistisch. Aber wollte mal gucken wir hier so drauf reagiert wird.
Vor allem von Leuten die die Dinge (wie du) differenzierter betrachten. 

Aber das auch etwas Wahrheit dran ist hatten wir hier ja auch schon  festgestellt: die anderen Industrieländer  wie China und auch Schwellenländer wie Indien, wollen auch etwas vom "Wohlstandskuchen" abhaben. Deswegen wird es schwierig international gesteckte Klimaziele gemeinsam zu erreichen. Rosig ist die Zukunft nicht. Aber das heisst auch nicht das man seinen Kopf in den Sand stecken soll.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> die anderen Industrieländer  wie China und auch Schwellenländer wie Indien, wollen auch etwas vom "Wohlstandskuchen" abhaben. Deswegen wird es schwierig international gesteckte Klimaziele gemeinsam zu erreichen.



Nein. Deswegen wird es unmöglich, wenn nicht einmal Länder ohne diesen "Nachholbedarf" (z.B. Deutschland) auch nur in die Nähe des Ziels kommen. China hat 2020 knapp 120 GW Photovoltaik und Wind ausgebaut, also rund 84 W pro Einwohner. Deutschland kommt auf 6,4 GW, also 77 W pro Nase. Und das, obwohl Deutschland 4,6 mal so viel Wirtschaftsleistung pro Kopf hat - die wir aber offensichtlich lieber in den Comfort von gestern denn in die Energie von heute investeieren. (Und morgen wundern wir uns dann, dass der Absatz von Braunkohlebaggern sinkt)


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Deswegen wird es unmöglich, wenn nicht einmal Länder ohne diesen "Nachholbedarf" (z.B. Deutschland) auch nur in die Nähe des Ziels kommen. China hat 2020 knapp 120 GW Photovoltaik und Wind ausgebaut, also rund 84 W pro Einwohner. Deutschland kommt auf 6,4 GW, also 77 W pro Nase. Und das, obwohl Deutschland 4,6 mal so viel Wirtschaftsleistung pro Kopf hat - die wir aber offensichtlich lieber in den Comfort von gestern denn in die Energie von heute investeieren. (Und morgen wundern wir uns dann, dass der Absatz von Braunkohlebaggern sinkt)


Was nützt es unterm Strich, wenn China trotzdem mit großen Abstand der größte Umweltverschmutzer ist? Und es auch weiter bleibt? Da fallen ihren Investitionen in erneuerbare Energien kaum ins Gewicht.

Das ist genauso als wenn ich mir ein Hybrid-Auto kaufe was 20L Benzinverbrauch hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2021)

Nein, wie ich dir gerade vorgerechnet habe, fallen die Investitionen von China weitaus mehr ins Gewicht, als die von uns. Und zwar nicht nur, weil 1400 Millionen Menschen natürlich mehr Einfluss haben, als 83 Milionen, sondern auch weil die Regierung dieser 1400 Millionen das Problem weitaus ernster nimmt als die der 83 Millionen. Letztere bezuschusst lieber Hybrid-SUVs mit Realverbräuchen bis 20 l, nennt das Öko und *kommt damit beim Wähler durch*.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letztere bezuschusst lieber Hybrid-SUVs mit Realverbräuchen bis 20 l, nennt das Öko und *kommt damit beim Wähler durch*.


Die gibt es wirklich? 
Sollte eigentlich nur ein spontanes Beispiel für viel Absurdität sein.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die gibt es wirklich?
> Sollte eigentlich nur ein spontanes Beispiel für viel Absurdität sein.


Die gibt es und nicht wenige. Denn die werden gerne als firmenautos verkauft (eine firma kauft ja nicht ein effizientes Elektro auto aus den USA oder europa/Asien sondern den schweren Hybrid aus deutschen Landen).
Und dann fährt man den ohne auch nur 1x das Kabel raus zu holen um die Batterie aufzuladen. Und wenn man sie doch mal aufladen will, um rein elektrisch in der vollen Stadt zu fahren, lädt man sie mit dem Verbrenner auf. Das kann jeder Hybrid, ist nur eben ineffizient, stört aber niemanden.
Und am ende fährst du dann die 300kg Batterie extra mit dir herum und verbrauchst mehr als ein reiner Verbrenner Suv.
Mir echt ein Rätsel, wie man die Dinger fördern kann und dass die sich überhaupt das "E" hinten ans Nummernschild kleben dürfen.   
Aber deutsche Automobilindustrie. Scheuer regelt das.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann jeder Hybrid, ist nur eben ineffizient, stört aber niemanden.


So ineffizient sollte das eigentlich gar nicht sein, da der Motor bei einem Hybrid (also bei einem wo der Verbrenner nur Strom erzeugt) immer im besten Lastbereich laufen kann und man im Gegensatz zum Verbrenner seine Bremsenergie zurück gewinnen kann und das sind gut und gerne mal 20 Prozent.
Klar dafür hat man mehr Gewicht, aber grade im Stadtverkehr sollte die Rechnung definitiv pro Hybrid sein.

Muss ich aber nochmal recherchieren.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So ineffizient sollte das eigentlich gar nicht sein, da der Motor bei einem Hybrid (also bei einem wo der Verbrenner nur Strom erzeugt) immer im besten Lastbereich laufen kann und man im Gegensatz zum Verbrenner seine Bremsenergie zurück gewinnen kann und das sind gut und gerne mal 20 Prozent.
> Klar dafür hat man mehr Gewicht, aber grade im Stadtverkehr sollte die Rechnung definitiv pro Hybrid sein.
> 
> Muss ich aber nochmal recherchieren.


D< gab es mal eine doku. dort wurde das extra auch berechnet. Der Hybrid Motor war letzter.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Hybrid Motor war letzter.


Hybrid ist nicht gleich Hybrid


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hybrid ist nicht gleich Hybrid


Es war einer der Hybrid Motoren, wo man mit dem Elektromotor rein elektrisch fahren kann, ihn dann über ein extra anschuss aufladen kann, bzw. man kann ihn eben auch über den Verbrenner aufladen, was aber extrem ineffizient ist.
Und das ist eben das Problem. Ein Großteil dieser Fahrzeuge werden als Firmenwagen verkauft und dort kümmert sich keiner um effiziente Nutzung. Daher sollte man die Förderung abschaffen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2021)

Möchte ich gerne mal sehen. Wenn ich mir alleine einen Artikel über den Toyota Prius Plug In ansehe kann
man damit schon ordentlich sparsam fahren:








						Toyota Prius Plug-in-Hybrid: Test, Verbrauch, Daten
					

Der Toyota Prius Plug-in-Hybrid im Dauertest: Wie sparsam ist der Kompaktwagen? So viel Strom und Benzin verbraucht er im Alltag.




					www.adac.de
				






> Sieht es *auf langen Strecken* anders aus, wenn man keine Möglichkeit hat, die Batterie nachzuladen? Bei einer 500-Kilometer-Strecke auf der Autobahn fällt der Elektromodus schließlich kaum ins Gewicht. Doch auch hier hat uns der Prius positiv überrascht. Wo bei anderen Hybriden der Spareffekt schnell nachlässt, zeigte sich der Toyota knauserig.
> 
> Obwohl wir dem Prius einen recht hohen Autobahnanteil zugemutet haben, konnten wir einen *Durchschnittsverbrauch von 4,3 Litern Super/100 Kilometer* ermitteln und lagen damit fast exakt auf dem Niveau des ADAC Ecotest, der 4,2 Liter im normalen Hybridbetrieb ausweist. "Mehr als 5,5 Liter Super zu verbrauchen, ist auch bei sehr zügiger Fahrweise praktisch unmöglich", schrieb ein Kollege ins Fahrtenbuch. Hier zahlt sich die extrem aerodynamische Karosserie aus. Dass der Japaner nur 162 km/h fährt, störte nur die wenigsten Fahrer.


4,2 Liter schaffe ich mit einem kleineren Fahrzeug persönlich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (23. September 2021)

Interessante Doku.








						Wahl 2021 im ZDF: ZDFzoom: Eure Wut - Euer Mut: Was tun gegen den Klimawandel?
					

Wie steht's um die Klimakrise? Vor der Wahl geht Filmemacher Hubertus Koch das Thema an, das ihn richtig wütend macht.




					www.zdf.de
				




Mal schauen, was sich dann in der nächsten Bundesregierung mit den Grünen da tut, um mehr Projekte zu ermöglichen.
Insbesondere ob es dann das in der Doku vorgestellte Klima-Gesetzespaket es wirklich in den Bundestag schafft.




__





						GermanZero - Deutschland schafft ein gutes Klima
					

GermanZero - Deutschland schafft ein gutes Klima - Mit dem #GutesKlimaGesetz aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft - Die Vision von GermanZero ist eine Welt, in der zukünftige Generationen ein gutes Leben führen können. Das bedeutet, die Erderwärmung auf 1,5 Grad zu begrenzen. Dafür machen wir...




					germanzero.de


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2021)

Tornado reißt mehrere Menschen ins Wasser – mindestens vier Verletzte

Ich denke irgendwann werden die noch häufiger. Auch bei uns in NRW.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hatte letztens gelesen, dass ca. 70% der Weltverschmutzung und ihrer Erwärmungs von Seiten der weltgrößten Konzerne und ihrer Industrie ausgeht. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, wenn der gesamte Rest der Bevölkerung sich umweltfreundlich verhält - was ich persönlich definitiv befürworte - wird die Welt weiterhin von Konzernen massivst verschmutzt.


Das scheint mir eine der am meisten missverstandenen Statistiken überhaupt zu sein.
"Die Konzerne" produzieren Güter für dich und mich. Wenn "der gesamte Rest" diese Produkte nicht kauft werden diese Firmen auch nichts mehr emittieren. Es ist ja nicht so dass die ihr Geld direkt mit Emissionen machen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Dezember 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das scheint mir eine der am meisten missverstandenrn Statistiken überhaupt zu sein.
> "Die Konzerne" produzieren Güter für dich und mich. Wenn "der gesamte Rest" diese Produkte nicht kauft werden diese Firmen auch nichts mehr emittieren. Es ist ja nicht so dass die ihr Geld direkt mit Emissionen machen.


Das stimmt natürlich. Wobei das Militär vieler Großmächte auch unglaublich viel Energie verwenden, um ihre Maschinerie in Betrieb zu halten, und die produzieren nicht für dich und mich.

Edit: Ein interessanter Artikel dazu, der nur das U.S.-Militär in den Fokus nimmt. 









						Das US-Militär verschmutzt die Umwelt stärker als 140 Länder
					

Amerikanische Kampfjets, Transporter und Kriegsschiffe brauchen Unmengen Treibstoff – und verursachen damit gleich viel CO2 wie die ganze Schweiz.




					www.tagesanzeiger.ch


----------



## biosat_lost (17. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Wobei das Militär vieler Großmächte auch unglaublich viel Energie verwenden, um ihre Maschinerie in Betrieb zu halten, und die produzieren nicht für dich und mich.
> 
> Edit: Ein interessanter Artikel dazu, der nur das U.S.-Militär in den Fokus nimmt.
> 
> ...


Stimmt, allein diese hawaiianische Insel, auf der man die Abfälle des Manhattan Projekts unter "  einen massiven Deckel einschloss". Als ich das Bild als Kind das erste mal sah, dachte ich, dass die Radioaktivität auf diesem Deckel bestimmt der unter dem Deckel entspricht, wie es ja auch ist. Die Sache ist, dass Plutonium echt eine Müllsubstanz ist, ein Metall indem alleine sieben verschiedene Kristallisationen vorkommen.

Um ein  100KG schweres Stück, für eine kleinere Atombombe wie in Hiroshima zu gewinnen (etwa die Größe einer Lindt Weihnachtsschokokugel), braucht man, von mir geschätzt, ~1 Tonne Plutonium, um  ein Stück zu haben, das so regelmäßig ist, dass  damit die kritische Masse, den  selbsterstellten  Normen, der US Army gemäß, zuverlässig erreicht wird, mit bekannten Metoden. Dieser Oppenheimer war wirklich unglaublich intelligent, intelligenter als ich, bin ich mir sicher. War ein  guter Mann, eigentlich, ein Jahrtausendgenie. Aber die Plutoniumextrahierungsbranche war noch nicht so ^^ausgereift wie in La Hargue.^^. Jedes Atomkraftwerk der Erde  fast, ist in erster Linie dafür konstruiert, um hochradioaktives Uran anzureichern, das wohl  von 239-246 gehen kann, letztlich. gemacht wird.

Auch immer wieder nett sind die nicht existierenden Berichte darüber, was mit dem Schutt,  so mancher Stadt passierte. Der war natürlich hochgradig mit Trinitrotoluolen kontaminiert?  Das ist echt kardiotoxisch und cancernogen, erbgutschädigend. Ja dafür hatte man sicher den Nerv, ohne irgendeine Ordnung, das fachgerecht zu entsorgen. In den Feldern untergegraben hat man es, zumindest in meiner Stadt,  die zu 99,9% zerstört wurde 1945. Und damit welttführend, in allen Zeitaltern der Erde ist, mit großen Abstand. Die waren nach dem Hürtgenwald, den ich sehr gut kenne, echt angepisst bis zum Anschlag. 99,9% mit ausschließlich Zivilisten und Verwundeten ist etwas überambitioniert und immerhin, weiß das so gut wie niemand hier, echt. Das bekam nie eine Stimme, diese Befreihung.


Threshold schrieb:


> Es war einer der Hybrid Motoren, wo man mit dem Elektromotor rein elektrisch fahren kann, ihn dann über ein extra anschuss aufladen kann, bzw. man kann ihn eben auch über den Verbrenner aufladen, was aber extrem ineffizient ist.
> Und das ist eben das Problem. Ein Großteil dieser Fahrzeuge werden als Firmenwagen verkauft und dort kümmert sich keiner um effiziente Nutzung. Daher sollte man die Förderung abschaffen.


Der erste Serienhybrid war ein Honda, der mit der schmalen Hinterachse.
Der konnte das nämlich.
Meine Ex fährt nen Toyota Hybrid, da geht das auch irgendwie.
Nur glaube ich nicht, dass das vorgesehen ist und wenig verbrauchen tut die Karre, für nen Neuwagen Hybrid auch nicht.
Vielleicht weil man die fehlende Power zu sehr mit dem Gaspedal ausgleicht.
Der hat irgendwie 130 PS. Wie mein Honda nur, dass der 30 Jahre alt ist, gefühlt doppelt so schnell ist und am Ende 1-2 Liter mehr verbraucht, mit höheren Emissionen? Ist auch ein G-Kat, wie toll. Man kann den aber auch so fahren, dass der so 7-8 Liter nur schluckt, normal sind so 10 Normalbenzin.


----------



## Banchou (17. Dezember 2021)

Weiter aus dem Meckerecke-Thread.
@Eyren

Auf die Weltwirtschaft schaue ich da nicht, das sind mir zu viele Aspekte.
Ich sag immer das man nicht die Ganze Welt ändern kann, die Aufgabe haben unsere gewählten Politiker, Du und Ich versuchen das in unserem Umfeld.

Was zb. sauer aufstößt sind die "Umweltabgaben" die wir Bürger zahlen sollen Obwohl die ja im Grunde Rückständiger Industrien zu verdanken sind die von Lobbyisten empfohlen werden und von unseren Politikern mit Ihrer Diplomatischen Immunität quasi gedeckt werden.
Und ob das Geld auch da Investiert wird wage ich stark zu bezweifeln!

Neue und saubere Massenprodukte sind halt leider teuer die sich der Großteil nicht leisten kann oder will.
Thema Autos, die den größten, meisten Privaten Dreck erzeugen.


Azra-el hat es genau auf den Punkt gebracht.

Großkonzerne und deren schmutzige Produktion.
-Geld oder Klimaschu..., was hat der Gesagt? Schönen Tag noch wir haben zutun: Security, den da Entfernen.
-Kaufen, verkaufen von Emissionsrechten

-Profitinteressen
Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht von @HenneHuhn.
Besonders den Teil mit den "Entscheidern", womit ich mein nicht äußern über die Politik meinte, sonst bekomm ich Blutdruck.( Bin der Typ, keine halben Sachen. Mach es gleich, alles gleichzeitig oder lass es!)

Das meine ich mit nichts Bringen.

Wir sind zu viele und brauchen zu viel an Individuellem Mist der Produziert wird, was uns heute auf sämtlichen Kanälen suggeriert wird. Seid es auch noch diese Internetgeneration, "Seht her, ich hab...." gibt, wird das Fass ohne Boden noch größer.

Ist ja Ok wenn jeder seinen "Standard" hat und wer bin Ich anderen etwas abzusprechen, aber muss es denn wirklich jedes Jahr up to date sein?
Ich nehme gern als Beispiel das Thema Handy.
Kostet sehr gutes Geld, ist aber nach 4-5 Jahren reif für die Tonne weil es keine Updates mehr bekommt.
Halloooo? So ein Mist hätte damals gleich unterbunden gehört.

Ach nein, geht ja nicht>Profitinteressen>blablabla>letzte keule, die Arbeitsplätze die Flöten gehen würden.

Oder Touchscreens in der Mittelkonsole im Auto.
Äh, nen Handy darf ich während der Fahrt nicht benutzen aber der Touchscreen ist Ok?
Früher hat man geradeaus geguckt, nach rechts gefingert (wehe, du Ferkel) und wusste was man tat.


@HenneHuhn 
Zu Viele.
Besonders bei dem was wir aus dem Boden holen sehe ich nicht das sich die Lösung vor der Endlichkeit dieser Rohstoffe bewerkstelligen lässt. Beides werden Du und Ich aber nicht mehr erleben.
Vor allem, wie lange, bzw. wie viele Jahrhunderte reicht das Wirklich?

Welche Energieerzeugung schwebt dir vor?

Genome Editing:
Bei was würdest du es einsetzen? Moralische bedenken schließen wir erstmal im Keller ein.
Unserem Nutztier, Pflanzen oder dem Menschen?


----------



## Sparanus (17. Dezember 2021)

Banchou schrieb:


> Thema Autos, die den größten, meisten Privaten Dreck erzeugen.


Grad bei Autos sind die Käufer schuld, niemand hat die Menschen gezwungen Spritschlucker zu kaufen, wirklich niemand. Dieses Argument "Wie soll ich sonst zur Arbeit kommen" kann man nur mit "Mit einem Auto das keine 10l verbraucht" beantworten. Aber nein statt Fahrzeuge zu kaufen die Sprit sparen hat man Spritschlucker gekauft.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Grad bei Autos sind die Käufer schuld, niemand hat die Menschen gezwungen Spritschlucker zu kaufen, wirklich niemand. Dieses Argument "Wie soll ich sonst zur Arbeit kommen" kann man nur mit "Mit einem Auto das keine 10l verbraucht" beantworten. Aber nein statt Fahrzeuge zu kaufen die Sprit sparen hat man Spritschlucker gekauft.


Das liegt daran das für Viele ein Auto ihr Statussymbol ist. Umso dicker das Auto - umso aufgeblasener ihr Ego.
Ein kleines sparsames E-Auto passt da nicht ins Bild. Der Nachbar könnte sie ja auslachen.


----------



## Banchou (17. Dezember 2021)

Status des Egos ist hier das große Problem gepaart mit der Angst nicht zu einem gewünschtem Klientel zu gehören wenn man da nicht mitzieht.

Die ganz normalen schwächen der Menschen halt, bzw. derer die Ich als Schwach bezeichnen würde sollten sie aus diesem Grunde so etwas Kaufen, was natürlich keiner zugibt.
Oder halt weil "Ich KANN".

Ich würde gerne E fahren, kanns mir aber noch nicht leisten, bzw. müsste mich in anderen Sachen stark einschränken die mir meinen gesunden Ausgleich von der Arbeitswelt ermöglichen.

Klar jeder ist da unterschiedlich und wie gesagt möchte ich niemandem etwas absprechen und ich finde es auch geil wenn an der Straße zb. nen alter v8 Amischlitten vorbei blubbert, aber brauch ich das?
Wenn ich darauf bock hätte kann man sich so nen Teil mal fürn Wochenende ausleihen oder so.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

Man muß ja nicht gleich ein E-Auto fahren, weil die Anschaffungskosten teilweise immer noch relativ hoch sind.
Und auch die Versorgung noch nicht ausgereift usw.
Aber zumindest einen sparsamen Benziner kann man kaufen.


----------



## Banchou (17. Dezember 2021)

Den hab ich ^^
Seid 2004. Bis das der Rost uns scheidet


----------



## biosat_lost (17. Dezember 2021)

Banchou schrieb:


> Zu Viele.
> Besonders bei dem was wir aus dem Boden holen sehe ich nicht das sich die Lösung vor der Endlichkeit dieser Rohstoffe bewerkstelligen lässt. Beides werden Du und Ich aber nicht mehr erleben.
> Vor allem, wie lange, bzw. wie viele Jahrhunderte reicht das Wirklich?
> 
> ...


Ja da fühl ich mich gleich angesprochen und muss etwas sagen. Mmhh, die Erdölquellen in den USA waren doch schon,  sehr absehbar am versiegen. Dann kam dieser Anschlag durch diesen Afghanischen Multifamilienvater. Klar, dass die US-Army da in den Irak einmarschieren musste.
Einen impertinenten Bezug zwischen der Einnahme der weltgrößten Erdölvorkommen und der höchsterfreulichen Sensation, dass die texanischen Erdölquellen doch nicht versiegt sind, nein man täuschte sich, in Wahrheit sind sie unemesslich, wie man feststellte; Da eine Absicht dahinter zu äußern, überhaupt zu denken, das würde ja die gesamte Bush- H. Clinton Ära in Frage stellen, deshalb kann das natürlich nicht sein.

Das Fracking hat sicher, unter den Quellen, viel größere freigesprengt( Da kommen übrigens auch welche der 16 Trinitrotoluol Verbindungen, aus der Gruppe der Nitroarene zum Einsatz, meine ich. Dafür müssen natürlich alle existierenden Umweltschutzgesetze und mehr, außer Kraft gesetzt werden. 

Die U.S.A. müssen auf dem Erdölmarkt imperiale Stärke präsentieren, das ist eine Frage der nationalen Sicherheit und somit zu Gunsten der Wahrung des Weltfriedens!  

Etwa so könnte man da argumentiert haben, ich weiß es nicht?

Was die Menschen definiert ist, dass sie nie lernen. Das können sie nicht. Das was wir als menschliche Intelligenz ansehen, ist lediglich eine Mutation, die durch mRNA Viren verursacht wurde. Eine Anpassungsstörung. Es ist  hochpathologisch, maligne.

Unsere Spezies verhällt sich als hätte sie eine kollektive Persönlichkeitsstörung vom Borderline Typ. Sie reagiert nicht besonders gut auf Dinge die sie vorgibt, als gut anzusehen. 
Wenn die fossilen Brennstoffe versiegt sind und kein Geld mehr da ist um diese Windräder zu bezuschussen, wird man sich allerspätestens wohl auch in Deutschland besinnen, dass ein Großteil dieses Planeten aus Uran besteht. 

Und ohne diesen Plutoniumshit, ist das ne feine Sache. Rolly Royce ist dabei Miniatomreaktoren zu entwickeln, hochefffizient und die Frage der Verlustleistung gleich mit geklärt.

Ich denke man kann sich das eher wie eine Batterei vorstellen, die ersten Herzschrittmacher Batterien, waren Plutonium Batterien. Wir haben ja sicher ein paar hundert wenn  nicht tausend( Zahlen sind bei mir etwas wage) Tonnen Plutonium. 
Aber so ist das sicher nicht geplant. Die Dinger werden wartungsfrei, castorähnlich ummantelt sein und ein Austausch des Brennnstoffes muss ein finanzielles Debakel darstellen. 
Terroristen könnnen mit einem Brennstab auch nichts anfangen. Das ist unsere beste Option fürchte ich. 

Die wahre  Stärke der Menschen definiert sich natürlich durch ihre immense Zahl an Toten. Billionen Tote haben unser Recht hier zu leben erkauft. 
Und ich könnte mir fast vorstellen, dass das unsere Zukunft sein könnte. 
Unsere einzige reale Hoffnung. 

Aber lasst euch das Herz nicht schwer werden, von meinem törichten Geschwafel, auf der Basis von Mutmaßungen und Möchtegern -Wissen. ??~dum spiro spero, dum spero amo, dum amo vivo. -
Solange ich atme, hoffe ich, solange ich hoffe, liebe ich, solange ich liebe, lebe ich. Cicero

Das ist natürlich alles so am Rande betrachtet und bemerkt, um den Blick auf das Kernthema zu schärfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Wobei das Militär vieler Großmächte auch unglaublich viel Energie verwenden, um ihre Maschinerie in Betrieb zu halten, und die produzieren nicht für dich und mich.
> 
> Edit: Ein interessanter Artikel dazu, der nur das U.S.-Militär in den Fokus nimmt.



Das US-Militär ist (nicht nur in der Hinsicht) ein absoluter Extremfall, der mindestens eine, wenn nicht zwei Größenordnungen über allen anderen zusammengenommen liegen dürfte. Global betrachtet sind die Emissionen der Militärs zwar im Vergleich zum Nutzen hoch, weil der halt bei Null liegt, aber kein großer Faktor. Wie sollten sie auch? Trotz allem fließt nur ein kleiner Teil der Wirtschaftsleistungen ins Militär und die geben viel von dem Geld für maßlos überteuerte Technik und ziemlich gute Bezahlung aus. In Deutschland zusätzlich für eine gigantische Bürokratie und viele Däumchendreher Berater. Das lässt wenig Geld für Treibstoff übrig, produziert aber null CO2  . Bei der russischen Armee gab es bis in die 10er Jahre das Problem, dass Piloten eigentlich nach internationalen Standards nicht einmal mehr flugtauglich, geschweige denn für Kampfeinsätze ausgebildet, waren, weil es nicht genug Sprit für Übungsflüge gab. Und die Bundeswehr hat bekanntermaßen weniger flugbereites Gerät als allein in Frankfurt binnen 1-2 Stunden zivil startet und landet. (bzw. das vor Corona tat.)




Banchou schrieb:


> Neue und saubere Massenprodukte sind halt leider teuer die sich der Großteil nicht leisten kann oder will.



Mit der Betonung auf WILL. Und damit ist auch klar, wer einen großen Teil der Schuld trägt. Und genauso ist der Durschchnittsbürger außerhalb von Diktaturen auch für die gewählten Politiker verantwortlich.

Die einzige Ausrede, die es gibt, ist, dass Leute mit viel Geld etwas mehr Schuld haben als Leute mit wenig Geld. Aber jeder hat die Möglichkeit, seinen Energieverbrauch zu minimieren und jeder hat die Möglichkeit, mal was anderes als die Steigerung des eigenen Lebensstandards zum höchsten Ziel zu machen. Wer trotzdem mehr Umweltschäden als der Durchschnitt produziert, ist offensichtlich blöd oder nimmt weniger Rücksicht, als möglich wäre.

Und im internationalen Vergleich verursacht ein Großteil der Deutschen weit überdurchschnittliche Schäden.



> Ist ja Ok wenn jeder seinen "Standard" hat und wer bin Ich anderen etwas abzusprechen, aber muss es denn wirklich jedes Jahr up to date sein?
> Ich nehme gern als Beispiel das Thema Handy.
> Kostet sehr gutes Geld, ist aber nach 4-5 Jahren reif für die Tonne weil es keine Updates mehr bekommt.
> Halloooo? So ein Mist hätte damals gleich unterbunden gehört.



Und so ein Mist hätte sich nie durchgesetzt, wenn die Leute resourcenschonend gekauft hätten. Haben sie aber nicht, im Gegenteil. Sie verlangen von den Herstellern immer wieder etwas neues, noch aufwendigeres.




RyzA schrieb:


> Und auch die Versorgung noch nicht ausgereift usw.
> Aber zumindest einen sparsamen Benziner kann man kaufen.



"Sparsam" ist auch verdammt schwer, weil so etwas praktisch niemand baut. Aber man kann es wenigstens mit "sparsamer" versuchen und wenn sich die ineffizientere Hälfte der angebotenen Autos gar nicht verkaufen würde, das beste Viertel aber sehr gut, dann würden auch sehr schnell besser passende Modelle erscheinen. Aber genau das ist eben nicht der Fall, im Gegenteil. Gerade CO2-Schleudern verkaufen sich ziemlich gut.

Ergebnis: Sehr geringe Auswahl bei halbwegs sparsamen Modellen und ein paar weitere Anforderungen muss ein Auto halt auch erfüllen. Ich habe 1,5 Jahre gesucht und bin jetzt am Ende bei 6,5 l/100 km Realverbrauch gelandet. Das ist, traurigerweise, immer noch weniger als bei den meisten. Aber wenn ich benke, dass der 20 Jahre alte, locker 30% größere Vorgänger schon unter 8 Litern lag und es seitdem ein paar Fortschritte gab, wären 4 l sicherlich kein technisches Problem gewesen. Und hätte man in den 20 Jahren konsequent auf Sparsamkeit entwickelt, vermutlich auch 3 l.
Jedenfalls gibt es Autos, innerhalb deren Raumangebot man meine Ansprüche locker erfüllen könnte und deren Luftwiderstand kleiner ist, als damals beim 3-Liter-A2 und die Benziner-Motorentechnik hat seitdem auch einige Fortschritte gemacht. Aber solche Autos sind eben extrem selten und die wenigen Beispiele, die es gibt, passen in vielerlei anderer Hinsicht nicht zu meinen Anforderungen, wie halt selten ein Modell zu allen passt.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Sparsam" ist auch verdammt schwer, weil so etwas praktisch niemand baut. Aber man kann es wenigstens mit "sparsamer" versuchen und wenn sich die ineffizientere Hälfte der angebotenen Autos gar nicht verkaufen würde, das beste Viertel aber sehr gut, dann würden auch sehr schnell besser passende Modelle erscheinen.


Ich wollte sogar zu erst "sparsamer" schreiben. Ist natürlich relativ. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist eben nicht der Fall, im Gegenteil. Gerade CO2-Schleudern verkaufen sich ziemlich gut.


Ich kenne wie gesagt Klimaleugner die sich extra ein dickes Auto kaufen was noch mehr frisst.


----------



## Banchou (17. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und so ein Mist hätte sich nie durchgesetzt, wenn die Leute resourcenschonend gekauft hätten. Haben sie aber nicht, im Gegenteil. Sie verlangen von den Herstellern immer wieder etwas neues, noch aufwendigeres.




Mal gesponnen:
Hersteller meldet nach perfektem Prototyp neues Gerät an und sagt: hier nach 4 Jahren brauchts spätestens ein neues weil wir keine Software-Updates bringen wollen, aber hey, keine Angst, schmeiß weg, nächstes Jahr kommt ja eh wieder ein neues Thihihi !
ZACK abgelehnt!

Quasi erst drauf achten bevor es Produziert wird, spart nochmal Ressourcen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2021)

Amazon ist dabei auch so ein Beispiel. Retouren werden nicht geprüft und weiterverwendet, sondern im großen Stil vernichtet. Darüber hatte ich mal eine Reportage gesehen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein kleines sparsames E-Auto passt da nicht ins Bild. Der Nachbar könnte sie ja auslachen.


Das Thema E Auto wollte ich gar nicht reinbringen, bekannte Probleme, damals deutlich mehr als heute.
Nein es ging mir um sparsame Verbrenner.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Thema E Auto wollte ich gar nicht reinbringen, bekannte Probleme, damals deutlich mehr als heute.
> Nein es ging mir um sparsame Verbrenner.


Ja ich hatte noch "Benziner" geschrieben. Meinte eigentlich Verbrenner.


----------

